#kubuntu 2005-07-04
<hussam> mrmanic: gets them to fix bugs faster as well
<uniq> nmorse: he's not here right now, god. :)
<mrmanic> heh
<nmorse> Does anyone know why lineakd isn't included in Kubuntu by default anyway?
<uniq> most people don't need it.
<uniq> you can setup most keyboards in the control center.
<nmorse> Not my Microsoft Media Keyboard, unfortunately
<nmorse> Microsoft's Hardware Division is the best part of the company
<nmorse> Except the Mac division maybe
<mrmanic> iaw nmorse 
<mrmanic> microsoft makes pretty nice hardware, IMO
<hussam> how do I queue downlaods in wget?
<nmorse> And why is lineakd in universe, but not klineakconfig?
<nmorse> lineakd is a pain to configure by hand, but klineakconfig makes life way better
<uniq> nmorse: doesn't it work if you select one of the other microsoft keyboard models? 
<nmorse> Nope
<nmorse> Some of the keys won't even work being mapped by hand
<nmorse> Pain in the dadgum rear
<nmorse> But a great keyboard
<nmorse> Hmm, the compile error is that it can't find qlist.h
<uniq> install libqt3-compat-headers
<nmorse> thanks
<Borg^Queen> Hi people. I noticed that kde 3.4.1 is available for kubuntu. I was wondering it if could be used for Debian Sarge as well?
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: interesting question
<Borg^Queen> o_0
<Borg^Queen> Does that translate to = You're the new gueina-pig
<Tm_T> no
<hussam> Borg^Queen: I doubt it because kdebase 3.4.1 on kubuntu depends on python2.4 and debian is still on python 2.3, right?
<Borg^Queen> let me check
<Tm_T> Borg^Queen: wanna try most recent KDE?
<Borg^Queen> Which is?
<nmorse> well, the new release of lineakd fixed the bug that has nagged me for too long
<Tm_T> trunk SVN & comlie it yourself
<nmorse> All three File Management Keys (My Docs, Pictures, Music) give one key id
<Tm_T> pile
<nmorse> My Documents is now the only button treated as real by lineakd and works flawlessy
<Borg^Queen> Nope it wouldn't work.
<Borg^Queen> Its compiled against xorg right
<Borg^Queen> Sarge uses Xfree
<hussam> Borg^Queen: when exactly will debian switch to xorg?
<Borg^Queen> Next release no doubt
<Borg^Queen> In other words, in 3 years unless it does a major update sometimes before (which is very possible)
<nmorse> I seriously doubt Debian will take 3 years for another release
<Borg^Queen> From your kb to God's computer
<nmorse> I bet they'll try to release in a year and half
<nmorse> Though switching to Xorg will require an Xorg SPARC and ARM release
<nmorse> If I'm correct, Xorg is only on x86 and PPC right now (I may not be correct)
<hussam> nmorse: indeed, there a too many advnaces in the linux world happening for debian to wait another 3 years.
<Borg^Queen> true
<Borg^Queen> at the rate of evolution, yearly releases and/or major upgrades will be needed.
<Borg^Queen> Recent reports put gnu-linux in advance of M$ by 2.5 years
<nmorse> I'd really like yearly debian releases though a year and a half isn't that long
<Borg^Queen> 1 year ahead of OS X
<nmorse> Doubt it will be in anything but technical features
<Borg^Queen> Better than eye candy and fluf updates
<nmorse> Eye Candy can actually be useful
<Borg^Queen> If the app is useful yes.
<nmorse> Try evince(?) on e17
<Borg^Queen> evince?
<Borg^Queen> What is that
<nmorse> Photo management becomes easier when the app itself is transparent
<nmorse> I think that's the name of the photo app on e17
<Tm_T> eye candy? who needs eye candy when we have irssi! ;--P
<Borg^Queen> I use digikam, works great
<nmorse> I'm actually using irssi right now
<Borg^Queen> eye candy? We don't need no stinking eye candy
<Tm_T> nmorse: I wonder why... ;p
<nmorse> I'm using it because I didn't want to play with Konversation today
<Borg^Queen> lol
<HiFi_dk> hi... how can i set my GTK fonts in kubuntu
<nmorse> I think I was actually talking about evas
<Borg^Queen> Do you have gtk-qt-engine installed?
<HiFi_dk> nope, will try that
<nmorse> I think it's funny that the GNOME guys don't have the reverse of that yet
<nmorse> Then again, QT apps must look darned pretty compared to most GNOME apps
<nmorse> XFCE4 is the only GTK2 environment with eye candy really
<Borg^Queen> I life KDE but I never knock gnome
<nmorse> I only knock it on ugliness
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Borg^Queen> xfce4, really
<HiFi_dk> Borg^Queen: what should that package be called ?
<Borg^Queen> pardon?
<nmorse> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt I think
<Borg^Queen> Aye, something like that
<Borg^Queen> one sec
<Borg^Queen> Aye, that's what is says
<nmorse> then he'll want switch2 so he can change the theme from any WM
<nmorse> gtk-theme-switch is the package for that
<HiFi_dk> Borg^Queen: hmm, can't find that with apt-cache ..?
<nmorse> Is universe enabled?
<Borg^Queen> `search under gtk-
<Borg^Queen> swtich2 has a lot of bugs
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: would like the switch yes, but it doesn't seem to be in apt ...?
<Borg^Queen> compile them yourself
<nmorse> Yeah you have to enable the universe repository
<nmorse> No compiling necessary
<nmorse> Are you using synaptic or apt via the command line?
<HiFi_dk> Borg^Queen: there are a lot of the other gtk engines, maybe i'm missing something in sources.list ?
<nmorse> Yeah, in sources.list
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: trying to use apt
<Borg^Queen> I'm on a RH9 machine now, backing stuff up. Sorry
<nmorse> Append universe to the end of the lines you need
<Borg^Queen> If you have synaptic, use it to make a search
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: could you paste the line(s) i need ?
<nmorse> Hang on
<Borg^Queen> do a search rather
<nmorse> I'll paste in #flood
<HiFi_dk> Borg^Queen: have the ksynaptic... but seems strange, no tree-update function ?
<Borg^Queen> ksynaptic isn't very good
<Borg^Queen> Use synaptic to do the search
<Borg^Queen> I have to say this is a nice community
<Tm_T> use apt-cache to do the search
<nmorse> It really is a lot of the time
<Borg^Queen> If only kubuntu has a root account like Debian.
<Borg^Queen> I find too many things are missing
<nmorse> sudo passwd root
<Borg^Queen> Aye I know but it doesn't always work
<nmorse> What?
<Borg^Queen> It is, however, a wonderful piece of work
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: are you pasting ?
<Borg^Queen> I can't get the sudo thing to work all the time
<Borg^Queen> Maybe I'm doing it wrong or messing something up.
<nmorse> HiFi_dk: hang on, just do this: the top two lines starting with 'deb' just need to have the word universe attached to them
<nmorse> And maybe the hoary-updates line
<nmorse> Though if you want a sources.list file that includes Java and the Kubuntu updates I'd be happy to paste mine in #flood
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: think I got it, just needed to uncomment the lines... well well :)
<HiFi_dk> would like that
<nmorse> ok
<nmorse> There you go
<nmorse> Save that as a sources.list file in your home directory
<nmorse> Then do the following command to it
<nmorse> Oh hang on, got to remember how to use sed
<nmorse> sed /s/18:34 < nmorse>// -i ~/sources.list 
<nmorse> Correct me if I'm wrong on that command someone
<HiFi_dk> nmorse: thx... and gtk2-engines-gtk-qt works like a charm :)
<nmorse> Oh yeah, I love that thing
<Borg^Queen> nice isn't it
<HiFi_dk> have to sleep, bye.. and thx
<nmorse> Now if only the GTK2 file selector would use GTK-QT
<nmorse> I can't stand the hideous icons that make up that thing
<nmorse> And the dadgum lack of ability to just input a location
<nmorse> Firefox crashes opening /usr/bin/ so I can't tell it to use Azureus
<muntyan_> hi guys. does someone know what script starts X if i use kdm?
<Tm_T> startx?
<nmorse> or maybe xinit
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> perse
<muntyan_> hm, then what script starts xinit?
<muntyan_> i need to find a place to pass dpi setting to X
<Tm_T> in what case?
<muntyan_> in case when i'm using kdm
<Tm_T> aaah, xinit -dpi 100
<Tm_T> muntyan_: or set you screen size in xorg.conf
<Borg^Queen> muntyan_: one sec
<Tm_T> your
<muntyan_> but who starts xinit? i don't do it, it's some script deep in /etc/
<Tm_T> start -dpi it was
<Tm_T> aslfjkbnawr
<Tm_T> I need more caffeine
<Borg^Queen> chocolate
<Tm_T> na, just ate
<Tm_T> nah +one
<Borg^Queen> `There's always room for chocolate
<Tm_T> no more chocolate
<Tm_T> I need coffee!
<Tm_T> damn my fingwers
<Borg^Queen> lol
<Tm_T> pain
<muntyan_> so any idea where arguments for X can be specified?
<Tm_T> muntyan_: xorg.conf
<muntyan_> thanks a lot
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> atleast I did it there
<Borg^Queen> Thanks people. BBL
<uniq> nite.
<ychahibi> Hi everyone ! I am new to freenode, so I'd like to know how can I talk about Kubuntu, my problems, wishes, ideas, tests, tips ...
<uniq> hi ychahibi. this is the place. here and the wiki. take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<uniq> we also have mailinglists. http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ychahibi> Ok thanks ;)
<uniq> ychahibi: no problem, i'm on my way to bed.. good night and enjoy #kubuntu and freenode :)
<ychahibi> :) Sweet dreams
<dafes> hello
<dafes> need assist with flash install on Konqueror
<Mez> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-mozilla
<dafes> I get this : Couldn't find package flashplugin-mozilla
<ychahibi> use kynaptic instead
<dafes> its not listed there
<ychahibi> do ctrl+f and search flash
<ychahibi> excuse me
<ychahibi> add repositories
<dafes> yup its not listed
<ychahibi> see KUDOS
<ychahibi> http://kudos.berlios.de/ 
<dafes> is it because my installation does not have firefox installed?
<ychahibi> No
<ychahibi> but maybe it depends on mozilla
<ychahibi> because the package is installed in mozilla dir / plugins
<dafes> ok
<ychahibi> but apt-get should automatically look up for missing dependencies
<Mez> sorry
<dafes> mine does not 
<Mez> it's sudo apt-get instlal flashplayer-mozilla
<ychahibi> Do you want me to send you my sources.list file ?
<Mez> It's in multiverse so you need that in your repository
<dafes> ok
<dafes> thanks
<ychahibi> ok
<ychahibi> now copy it to /etc/apt
<ychahibi> sudo cp sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ychahibi> after that: sudo apt-get update
<dafes> ok
<ychahibi> and then : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-mozilla
<ychahibi> after that go to Konqueror and configure plugins > add /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to the directories
<Ghetek> is there a gui for "jack"?
<godsmoke> Ghetek: I really doubt it -- what would you need it for?
<godsmoke> it's a daemon, and a client
<Ghetek> i just feel a bit overwhelmed by all the params
<chromate> has anybody noticed that the torrents are not working?
<godsmoke> Ghetek: well, I don't know of any -- and I think nobody is going to make one -- it's a one-time setup for the most part
<godsmoke> chromate: is the tracker down, or what?
<Ghetek> i just hate man pages
<Ghetek> i will print it all out
<chromate> godsmoke: it says problem connecting to tracker, so i suppose so
<Ghetek> i like hard copies
<godsmoke> there's documentation online, Ghetek 
<godsmoke> howtos and all
<Ghetek> i will google it then
<Ghetek> thanks
<godsmoke> save ya the trouble: http://www.djcj.org/LAU/jack/
<godsmoke> list of docs: http://jackit.sourceforge.net/docs/
<Ghetek> thanks!
<Ghetek> how long should a cedega cvs compile take?
<ychahibi> Is there any Kubuntu news website ? Something like KDE's This month in SVN ?
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> there's ubuntu news
<KaiL_> Tm_T: something evcept the announcements? where?
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> "news"
<Tm_T> planet ubuntu :p
<KaiL_> ah :)
<Tm_T> define news
<ychahibi> Ok ..
<Tm_T> btw it's bugday tomorrow ;p
<Tm_T> today
<Tm_T> whatever
<KaiL_> now :)
<ychahibi> Does the gtk-qt-engine change gtk1 themes ?
* dwmurphy debates a third attempt to install kubuntu ;)
<ychahibi> Does the gtk-qt-engine change gtk1 themes ?
<Tm_T> sad, so sad
<ychahibi> Is there any way to make a kubuntu cd from my personal debs and configuration ??
<ychahibi> ( Not a live CD )
<nmorse> sure, ychahibi 
<nmorse> Basically, just set up a task for tasksel with all of your personal debs on a list
<nmorse> Then make the installer run tasksel and select your task
<nmorse> Easy enough
<nmorse> Can even do net install for updated packages
<ychahibi> Cool ! 
<lexhider> kdebase compile fails, kbookmarknotifier, no rule to make target. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
(Borg^Queen/#Kubuntu) Ah
<Borg^Queen> I've used both ext3 and reiser, had problems with ext3 but it could have also been because of a failing drive system
<Borg^Queen> I'm using reiser on my debian sarge test system
<leo> how can i remove this extra info that appears everytime i point the mouse over any icon in the KDE taskbar?
<Borg^Queen> `right click on the taskbar, configure panel
<Borg^Queen> or open kcontrol, and rumage through there,
<leo> and to change the KDE start icon in the taskbar?
<Borg^Queen> Ah, the icon that appears depends on the icon theme you're using.
<leo> duh!... so i must replace the KDE icon i want in the theme's folder
<Borg^Queen> Yes.
<Borg^Queen> leo: you're going to do well with Linux
<leo> i guess so...its more fun
<leo> :P
<leo> theres something weird...all the applications from gnome look horrible under KDE...its lik ethe fonts are huge and the color do not match
<Borg^Queen> ah, ok
<Borg^Queen> get gtk-qt-engine and your gnome apps will use the kde themes (pretty much)
<leo> ok, thanks :)
<leo> where are you from Borg^QUeen?
<Borg^Queen> Nu Joisey
<Ayreon> Hi, i've downloaded Kubuntu and i'm wondering, do I put it on CD and load it up in dos?... u kno out of windows, im switching to linux for the first time
<Ayreon> help appreciated
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: you burn the iso to cd with a cd burner app like easy cd creator
<Borg^Queen> You did download an iso yes?
<Ayreon> yes
<Borg^Queen> good human
<Ayreon> :P
<Borg^Queen> do you have a cd burner app?
<Ayreon> ok
<Ayreon> yes
<Ayreon> "RecordNow!" under data
<Borg^Queen> That might do it
<Borg^Queen> it should have a option to burn from an image or iso
<Borg^Queen> an iso is an image btw
<Ayreon> ok
<Borg^Queen> after you install linux you burn offer up your old M$ software to the Gnu Gods by burning then in a bon fire out on the lawn
<Ayreon> lol, thanks for the tip
<Borg^Queen> No no, its not a tip, YOU HAVE TO BURN THEM!
<Ayreon> :o
<Borg^Queen> Other wise the Gnu Gods will be angry with you
<Ayreon> Oh I dont want them to be angry with me :S
<Borg^Queen> You'll wake up to find your computer running Win95 alpha
<Ayreon> ahh
<jbroome> but I don't have an Alpha
<jbroome> :P
* Borg^Queen drops an anvil on jbroome 
<jbroome> yoinkes
<Ayreon> Ok when its on CD, what then
* Borg^Queen drops aseigo into a BBQ pit and BBQs him up
<Borg^Queen> Put it into your cdrom and reboot
<Ayreon> ah ok
<Borg^Queen> Your computer should boot to the cd
<Borg^Queen> Did you back up your data?
<Ayreon> if not i set it to?
<Ayreon> not yet :O
<Borg^Queen> NOT YET?
<Borg^Queen> Kill him
<Ayreon> >_<
<Ayreon> Oh plz forgive me =P
<Borg^Queen> Its the first cybercommandment
<Borg^Queen> "Thou Shalt Backup Thy Hard Drives Weekly"
<sproingie> buh.  who the hell has space to back up a whole HD these days?
<Borg^Queen> "Thou Shalt Place Thy Data Onto Removable Media"
<sproingie> not like any linux distro comes preconfigured with a backup schedule either
<Borg^Queen> "Thou Shalt Place The Removable Media In A Safe And Easily Accessible Place"
<sproingie> i'd say both all OS's are doing a pretty poor job of getting people used to backing up their data
* sproingie .oO( both all )
<Borg^Queen> sproingie: I do
<Borg^Queen> Don't listen to sproingie! He's a heritic!
<Borg^Queen> I cast thee down!
<Borg^Queen> Can you tell I'm a "NixVangelist"?
<sproingie> there should be a wizard that starts when you first install, that guides you through creating a schedule to back up /home and /etc
<Borg^Queen> I agree
<sproingie> asks you what kind of data you're using, how often you want to do it, etc
<Borg^Queen> but I just use krusader to compress and test and k3b to burn do dvdr
<sproingie> for example, i'm fine with rotating through about 5 dvd/rw's for that data
<Borg^Queen> Oh wait there is a tool like that
<Borg^Queen> It's called Konserve
<sproingie> it should start with a new install
<Borg^Queen> Installs are hard enough on newbies
<sproingie> so is data loss
<sproingie> there should be a "things to do with your new install" folder then
<sproingie> as you run each one, have it go away
<sproingie> NT server has something like this, basically a checklist for setting up AD and such
<Borg^Queen> hmm
<sproingie> i mean, what does a new install do now when you start up a browser?  sends you to a more or less static page that congratulates you for installing, points to the community, and now you're all done
<sproingie> and you're probably not.  there's always postinstall tasks
<Borg^Queen> You have many good points
* sproingie is trying konserve right now
<Borg^Queen> ok
<sproingie> the wizard is a little spartan.  asking me for a source URL to back up
* sproingie hms, just running konserve won't cut it, since it really has to schedule the jobs as root
<sproingie> i suppose each user could have a separate backup schedule, but that's pretty awful
<Borg^Queen> It's a start
<sproingie> indeed
<sproingie> ideally, it'd be a control panel item
<Borg^Queen> Can you code? If so, maybe its something you can do
<sproingie> er jeez, konserve is just a file to file backup
<Borg^Queen> Doesn't it compress? Have you checked out the options?
<sproingie> sure, but i'm talking about something that can handle backup volume labels and catalogs and stuff
<sproingie> so when time comes to back up, it gives you an alert that says "insert CD labeled `backup 3' and click ok"
<sproingie> and when you want to restore a file, you can browse the indexes of the backup volumes
<Borg^Queen> Create one
<sproingie> yeah, sounds like a fun little project
<sproingie> i don't even have to deal with the backup mechanics themselves i imagine
<Borg^Queen> let me know when you get it done. I'll test it on all the machines here
<sproingie> it's just a UI thing for the most part
<sproingie> basically just need a simple wizard for creating backup profiles on an industrial strength backup app
<sproingie> and a simple alerter interface to prompt the user to insert the media when backup is ready
<Ayreon> By backing up files, do you mean manually put stuff on cds/dvds? or do you mean theres a program or something that does it.  jw.  Because im on XP right now
<Borg^Queen> I have always prefered to do it all manually. There's nothing like a human brain to do it.
<Ayreon> ok
<Ayreon> Is there an option that will allow me to have two OS's? like keep XP and have the option to go on either one.  Just in case my transition doesnt go well at first
<sproingie> my brain is fine at some things ... remembering regular tasks ain't one
<sproingie> Ayreon: yes, you can dual-boot.  probably most of us do
<sproingie> i'm not sure that the ubuntu installer can resize the partitions tho.  i used qt_parted off the system rescue cd to do it
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: woah.. you're here!
<Ayreon> Ok, so when it boots up theres something that says Duel-boot?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: have you moved to kubuntu?
<sproingie> Ayreon: when you install, you install grub (the GRand Unified Bootloader), which gives you a menu that allows you to boot linux or windows
<sproingie> thing is, you need to install linux on a partition that XP isn't on, and i think you need a partition resizer for that first
<sproingie> i don't know if ubuntu's installer can resize the partitions.  i usually use the expert install, which is pretty different than the usual one
<leo> how can i make an application like "karamba" to load at startup and remember my settings?
<aseigo> leo: any apps that you leave running when you log out should start themselves
<Ayreon> ok thank you for the help, greatly appreciated.  I'll return shortly, i'm going to check this cd
<aseigo> leo: if an app doesn't, you can add it to your autostart folder (in konqueror, open the Go menu, select Autostart, then right click and select New -> Link to Application
<leo> thanks a lot aseigo :)
<aseigo> np
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: No, I'm on Debian Sarge but I use kubuntu for kid computers
<transgress> hahaha
<transgress> sorry that was a funny statement
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: kid computers? heh.. so .. you STILL don't have a recent KDE?
* Borg^Queen hits aseigo with a brick
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: and here i was hoping that you'd be able to have all the latest 'n greatest kde shite
<Borg^Queen> KDE 3.4 jack
* aseigo takes the brick well
<aseigo> sweet. so you are in the modern age =)
<aseigo> 3.4.1 or 3.4.0?
<Borg^Queen> 3.4.0, they don't have 3.4.1 for deb yet
<Borg^Queen> I don't want to compile it myself.
<Borg^Queen> too lazy too tired
<Borg^Queen> So I read on kde-apps that people have changed your sex
<aseigo> haha. oh?
<Borg^Queen> Aye,  a few times you were refered to as she
<aseigo> nice. that's pretty sweet.
<aseigo> see, at the heart of it all everyone wants me at some level ;-P
<Borg^Queen> You can't wear any of my dresses
<aseigo> who says i need any of yours? ;)
<Borg^Queen> Only for  your mind
<Borg^Queen> I have nice dresses.
<Borg^Queen> Some sexy some sweet an innocent (if I had the plasma rifle)
<Borg^Queen> hide rather
<aseigo> some occassions call for the former, some the latter
<Borg^Queen> Have you guys read the lastest on LongHorn or rather shorthorn as its being called now
<Borg^Queen> in this heat? No dresses
<Borg^Queen> short and a tank top
<Borg^Queen> let someone else wear them. Too hot.
* transgress just walks around naked
<Borg^Queen> Eeeewww
<transgress> lol
<Borg^Queen> My Mind! My Mind!
<Ayreon> Back
<Borg^Queen> Front
<transgress> not really... it's hard to make a tam go w/ nude
<Borg^Queen> ?
<Borg^Queen> tam
<Ayreon> It didn't work
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/oldsite/pics/100_0104.JPG  <-- that's me in a tam
<transgress> a dread hat
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: if the dresses are too hot, then you're wearing the wrongs ones ;)
<Borg^Queen> Not the dresses, stocking and such
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: it didn't boot to disc? Did you get your computer to boot to disc?
<Ayreon> yes
<Ayreon> It didnt read it, I must of done it wrong
<Borg^Queen> Nice eyes, two of them even
<Borg^Queen> Can you right click on the iso and see if there's a menu option to burn it to disc?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: ah, screw the stockings
<Borg^Queen> ouch
<aseigo> not literally. yeesh =P
<Borg^Queen> That's what I hate about winders, its always burning coasters
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: with you, one never knows....
<Ayreon> hm maybe its winrar thats messing the iso up? cause it all opens in winrar to view the stuff
<Borg^Queen> eeeek
<Ayreon> o.o
<Borg^Queen> winrar is dangerous
<Borg^Queen> It often opens up viruses
<Ayreon> ok im getting rid of it
<Borg^Queen> rar is the currently delivery format for M$ viruses
* transgress used winrar back in the day
* transgress used to pirate every software known to man
<Borg^Queen> transgress: is old
<Borg^Queen> yeah, win95, word 95
<Ayreon> Ok, now its reading it normally.  Strict iso
<Borg^Queen> `ah HA!
* Borg^Queen hits Ayreon with a stick
<Borg^Queen> bad human
<Ayreon> ok re-copying
<transgress> me old?
<transgress> ha
<Borg^Queen> embryo?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: thanks for the vote of confidence =P
<Borg^Queen> Pardon?
<Borg^Queen> ah ok
<Borg^Queen> I'm bouncing servers Ayreon 
<Ayreon> Oh ok
<Borg^Queen> try now
<Ayreon> hm, try what
<Borg^Queen> the ping
<Ayreon> oh i never knew others notice :\
<Borg^Queen> We see all
<Ayreon> im new to irc
<Borg^Queen> For example I know the truth about aseigo 
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: is a small Canadian Goose pretending to be human in an attempt to gather information prior to the revolution.
<Ayreon> wow
<Borg^Queen> I know
<Borg^Queen> `He types with his bill
<Ayreon> revolution?
<Ayreon> oh
<Borg^Queen> I can't say anymore
<Ayreon> hmm
<Borg^Queen> Of course the have to rescue Terrence and Phillip first
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: hey. stop giving away all my secrets.
<Borg^Queen> Sorry
<Borg^Queen> ahemm I was lying everyone
<aseigo> damn straight.
<Borg^Queen> Well not completely straight
<aseigo> ok. slightly straight.
<Borg^Queen> Aye, Don Goose
* aseigo figures this would be a poor time to wrap the conversation around and pull out pics of him in dresses.
<Borg^Queen> Oooops I mean aseigo 
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<Borg^Queen> I warn you. I beat men up that look better in dresses than I do.
<Borg^Queen> and I look damn good in a dress if I say so myself
<Borg^Queen> >:
<aseigo> i'll have to take your word for it .. don't think i've seen pictures of you .. you should go to a tech conf and do some kde promo so we can see you on the dot =0
<Borg^Queen> LOL I will one day when I actually know what I'm doing software wise.
<Borg^Queen> Hardware is easy
<aseigo> (see how adroitly i try and con(vince) people to pimp for kde ;)
<Borg^Queen> Software is an art form
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<Borg^Queen> I don't have to convince people to use KDE, 
<Borg^Queen> I just let them use it for 10 mins
<aseigo> =)
<Borg^Queen> After that, they're hooked. I guess you can say I'm a pusher.
<Borg^Queen> 3.4 is soo way ahead of other GUIs. 
<Borg^Queen> Xp has nothing compared to KDE
<Borg^Queen> XP users drool after about a 2 min demo
<Borg^Queen> Oh and there's an article (looking for the url) where computer experts say gnu-linux is about 2.5 years or more ahead of M$ and about 1 year ahead of OS X
<Borg^Queen> Except for useless eye candy and toys of course
<Borg^Queen> I can't find the url right now but I do have the quote
<Ayreon> I looked up KDE, is it an OS or something?
<aseigo> Ayreon: it's what we call a "desktop environment"
<Borg^Queen> It's a graphical interface
<Borg^Queen> Its in your face
<aseigo> Ayreon: which is to say it's a technology platform for graphical applications, it's also a desktop/panels/file manager/etc that you expect on a basic GUI, and it's also a ton of applications that leverage all that
<aseigo> oh that. didn't i fix that just the other day?
<Ayreon> ok so in other words its like a theme?...
<gayboy> if u like man join with me
<Borg^Queen> "In a real world, head to head comparison, almost all open source OSes, particluarly gnu linux, show remarkable advances that will likely not be available in mainstream operating systems like Windows or OS X"
<Borg^Queen> gayboy: man is in the human race?
<Borg^Queen> "If I had to put years to this comparison, I would say FOSS (free open source software) in general is about 2 to 3 years ahead of Windows in real world usable applications/ tools and function. A decade head in stability and security."
<Ayreon> ok brb
<Borg^Queen> "It will be at least a decade before Windows can claim to be as secure as Gnu Linux. This is odd considering Gnu Linux is just about 11 years old."
<Borg^Queen> "This is assuming there is still an Windows OS however"
<Borg^Queen> end quote
<Borg^Queen> gayboy: don't private msg me 
<Borg^Queen> M$'s answer to this article was pretty much along the lines of "Oh yeah!"
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: what's new for 4.0
<closure> word
<activelow> ppp question, on my thinkpad using eth0, then dialing out to the Internet I have to manually execute 'sudo route add default ppp0', can I put this somewhere so I dont have to do it everytime?
<Borg^Queen> closure: any word will do?
<Borg^Queen> activelow:  why are you using ppp?
<activelow> Borg^Queen: to connect to the Internet
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: oh jeez. shitloads.
<Borg^Queen> I understand that. But can't you just set your net connection via kcontrol?
<closure> Borg^Queen sure
<closure> Borg^Queen just pick one
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: ok give me some for instantes
<aseigo> plasma
<Borg^Queen> There, that's a good word
<aseigo> improved kparts and kxmlgui
<aseigo> new networking an dthreading code
<Ayreon> It didnt work again!
<aseigo> a content browser (vs just a file manager)
<aseigo> kontact is going to see some massive rethinks
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: I think you need to tell it to boot off the first  CdROM drive
<aseigo> new multimedia engine (arts is going bye-bye)
<Ayreon> Yes i've done that
<aseigo> possibly moving to dbus
<Borg^Queen> Do you have two drives?
<Borg^Queen> dbus?
<Ayreon> yes
<Borg^Queen> What is that?
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: try the other cd drive
<Ayreon> ok brb
<Borg^Queen> Some drives will not boot from a cdr
<Borg^Queen> What is dbus?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: DCOP replacement ..
<Borg^Queen> `oh thank god
<activelow> Borg^Queen: under network settings ppp0 isnt listed
<Borg^Queen> If you're using your network card (nic), then you are using eth0
<Borg^Queen> If its built in
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: are they going to add the "Smite The Win-User" app?
<activelow> It is.  so I'm using the network, then use kppp to dial the internet, what tells linux to use ppp0 instead of eth0?  Right not I have to manually change the routes from the commandline
<Borg^Queen> ok so you're in DSL
<Borg^Queen> Right?
<activelow> Lan at work, with no Internet, phone line for Internet
* Borg^Queen grabs media and places him into the removable drive bay
<Borg^Queen> activelow: so you're dialing up to get to the net
<activelow> Yup
<Borg^Queen> oh ok sorry I  thought DSL
<Borg^Queen> Start over again
<activelow> using kppp connects just dandy, but I go nowhere until 'sudo route add default ppp' from the commandline, essentially I guess telling linux to use ppp0 instead of eth0
* aseigo returns
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: new widget engine and new icon theme, as well
<Borg^Queen> Nice
<Borg^Queen> What about the smite app?
<Borg^Queen> see above
<aseigo> HIG and CIG as well (usability and art guidliens, resp)
<aseigo> er, guideline
<aseigo> s
<Borg^Queen> activelow: what distro are you using?
<activelow> kubuntu of course :)
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: no dice?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: yes. 50k volts of smitage
<Borg^Queen> `Nice!
<aseigo> so ... as i said. lots of changes
<aseigo> and that's just the big obvious stuff
<Ayreon> I tried everything, and found I could press ESC and it would bring up  a boot screen to select drive.  it didnt work on either of them
<Borg^Queen> Looking forward to it
<aseigo> 4.0 devel is going to take twice as long a "normal" release, e.g. from 3.3 -> 3.4
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: odds are the cdr is a coaster
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: take your time  3.4 was SOO worth it
<Ayreon> Well, i've got someone coming over with a normal cd so i shall see if it will work then
<Borg^Queen> What kind of cdroms do you have?
<activelow> aseigo: I'd like to see the RSS reader in KDE supporting postcasts, that would be a nice feature so I can ditch iPodder
<Borg^Queen> Some cdroms do not boot off cdrs
<Borg^Queen> what is rss?
<Borg^Queen> activelow: dump your old kppp settings and start over again.
<Borg^Queen> Go through it carefully
<Borg^Queen> and "work around" is to call kppp as root
<activelow> a way to subcribe to news channels, some with attachments
<Ayreon> cd-rw (80) verbatims and just some normal cd recorables with no info.. if thats what u ment
<Borg^Queen> but that's not a good idea
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: no I mean the actual cdrom in the computer
<Borg^Queen> That's good media though
<activelow> Borg^Queen: I'll give it a go thnx
<Borg^Queen> good luck
<Borg^Queen> I've never really had any problems with kppp
<Borg^Queen> but I don't use it anymore (Thank God)
<Ayreon> ASUS CD-S480/AH & HP DVD Writer 300c
<Borg^Queen> Those are good
<Borg^Queen> The cd is coaster
<Borg^Queen> Odds are you have an iso image on the cd and not the information contained in the iso
<Borg^Queen> load the cd into the drive and see what you see
<Borg^Queen> Then tell us
<Ayreon> which 1
<Borg^Queen> anyone
<Borg^Queen> the burner
<Borg^Queen> do you see a bunch of directories or XXXXXXX.iso
<Ayreon> 'windows cannot open the file'
<Borg^Queen> COASTER
<Ayreon> it does that by original file on hd
<Borg^Queen> There's nothing wrong with your computer and you're not doing anything wrong
<Borg^Queen> pardon?
<Ayreon> it says the same msg on the hard drive now that winrar is gone
<Borg^Queen> What is the msg?
<Ayreon> Windows cannot open the file: kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso --- to open this file, windows needs to know what program created it. windows can go online to look it up automatically, or you can manually select from a list of programs on your comp.  What do you want to do? 1. use the web 2. select prog
<Borg^Queen> AAHHH ok
<Borg^Queen> Windows has poor file association
<Borg^Queen> Open you burner app
<Ayreon> ok
<Borg^Queen> look for the phrase "burn iso to disc "
<Borg^Queen> or  "burn image to disc"
<Borg^Queen> something like that
<Ayreon> ok on "RecordNow!" it only has options saying: Exact copy, data disc, or audio for car or home cd player
<Borg^Queen> Look under File and so on
<Borg^Queen> at the top
<Ayreon> theres no menu bar, just options which doesnt give much
<Borg^Queen> What app is this?
<Borg^Queen> Please tell me it isn't an M$ burner app
<Ayreon> "Sonic - Record Now!"
<Borg^Queen> Ooh
<Ayreon> it came with hp
<Borg^Queen> Hmm
<Borg^Queen> ok open the help feature
<Ayreon> i think its mainly used for audio stuff
<Borg^Queen> look for "burning iso to disc"
<Ayreon> ok
<Borg^Queen> I think so too
<Ayreon> I found something
<Borg^Queen> ?
<Ayreon> "Understanding image files" (iso image files) i'll read on
<Borg^Queen> ok good
<Ayreon> Ok it talks about what it is, but no instructions or anything . . .
<Borg^Queen> do you have another app?
<Ayreon> just the main topics understanding image files and image file types* no other app but i can get nero
<Borg^Queen> get nero
<Borg^Queen> Odds are this is a toy app
<Borg^Queen> Music, mp3s etc
<Ayreon> k
<Ayreon> On my cd-rw theres a #80 on it.  Does it mean it can only be written so many times?
<activelow> Borg^Queen: I think there's a quirk/bug in kppp on kubuntu.  I ran kppp as root from a console, on connect it tries to set the default route but get's a "no such interface error" since it tries right after the connect but before ppp0 has been brought up
<Borg^Queen> ok sorry I was away a min
<activelow> So as root it still didnt set the default route
<Borg^Queen> A cdrw can be written to about 1000 times assuming it wasn't damaged during a write
<Ayreon> oh ok thnx
<activelow> but I edited /etc/ppp/ip-up and added route add default ppp0, and it works.  Only difference i can see is that ip-up is called AFTER ppp0 is started.
<Borg^Queen> activelow: sounds like you haven't got it connected to the correct port
<Borg^Queen> activelow: so you can connect this way?
<activelow> Yep
<Borg^Queen> ok then leave it
<activelow> :)
<Borg^Queen> lol
<activelow> I might post this inthe forums to see if anyone else has this issue
<Borg^Queen> Aye that's not a bad idea. Look for postings too.
<activelow> all I need to do now is switch from a i386 kernel to i686, but I'm chicken.  I dont want to break anything
<Borg^Queen> You can't really
<Borg^Queen> Use synaptic to install it
<activelow> I barely had the guts to installed KDE 3.4.1 upgrade :)
<activelow> my konquorer still crashes, but less now... Hope that gets fixed
<Borg^Queen> you must offer up a proprietary software CD to the Gnu Gods prior to the upgrade
<activelow> If only sleep/hibernate worked on this thinkpad I'd rate kubuntu as perfect
<Borg^Queen> activelow: do you have any bookmarks the lead to web urls visible on the tool bar for konq?
<activelow> what toolbar is that?  The small side one with icons?
<Borg^Queen> Nope at the top don't you see any?
<activelow> it's crasing in filebrower mode, not web
<activelow> I only have the buttons and location toolbar
<Borg^Queen> I know but sometimes if you have a bookmark on the toolbar that leads to an odd url, it crashes konq while shutting it down or opening a new tab
<Borg^Queen> Been my experience anyway
<Borg^Queen> ah ok
<activelow> I see.. It's crashing on me when I'm just viewing directories with files
<activelow> much less with 3.4.1 though
<Borg^Queen> hmm odd
<activelow> kde/Kubuntu on the whole has been VERY stable.  Like I said only if sleep/hibernate would work everything would be perfect.
<activelow> I've went through 10 howtos on that and still nothing, although the last one said to install a i686 kernel..
<Borg^Queen> Check in at different times and ask if there's a fix
<activelow> I will thankx
<activelow> thankx
<Ayreon> Ok I finally got nero working
<Borg^Queen> ok good
<Borg^Queen> Do you see anything about burning an iso image?
<Ayreon> theres burning image to disc
<Ayreon> burn image to disc*
<Borg^Queen> a howto or an option?
<Borg^Queen> Bingo
<Borg^Queen> burn image to disc, do it
<Borg^Queen> Do you have empty space on your hard drive to install Linux?
<Ayreon> ok its begun
<Ayreon> yes
<Borg^Queen> how much space?
<Borg^Queen> I mean unused space
<Ayreon> 107 gb
<Borg^Queen> not formated and used by windows
<Ayreon> unused
<Ayreon> oh.
<Borg^Queen> Are you sure?
<Borg^Queen> ah ha
<Ayreon> yes
<Borg^Queen> its unformated and currently unacessable via windows?
<Ayreon> no
<Borg^Queen> inaccessable
<Borg^Queen> No?
<Borg^Queen> If windows can see it, its formated and in use
<Ayreon> windows is on it
<Ayreon> oh
<Borg^Queen> Houston we have a problem
<Ayreon> would partitioning do the trick?...
<Borg^Queen> Aye but you'll destroy your current install of windows
<Borg^Queen> Unless you use something like partition magic
<aseigo> pft. who needs windows. ;)
<Borg^Queen> Agreed but I don't want him to lose his data
* Borg^Queen hits aseigo with a stick
<Borg^Queen> back to the pond with you
<aseigo> mmm.. hit me harder.
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: the sinister
<Borg^Queen> EEEEEEEWWWWWW 
<Ayreon> i could do that..... im not easy with it though.  theres a seperate HD thats recovery
<Borg^Queen> stop that, gross yuck
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon:  that "separate HD" is a partition what would be destroyed as well
<Borg^Queen> And you will find its useless
<Ayreon> o.o
<Borg^Queen> `Welcome to the wonderful world of Windows
* Borg^Queen throws a pixie at the monitor
<Ayreon> oh ok, well i have that other HD on cd's, cause the comp got me to put it on them ...
<Borg^Queen> pardon what?
<Ayreon> recovery cd's
<Borg^Queen> Ok the recovery cds, format and restore the system to factory spec
<Ayreon> yes
<Borg^Queen> In the process you lose all of your data unless you have backed it up
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: haha.. oh c'mon. a little s&m never hurt anyone. ;-P
* Borg^Queen whacks aseigo with a brick
<Borg^Queen> Oooh you're right
* aseigo watched videodrome the other night, coincidently
<Borg^Queen> oooh you know what I found? The test film of Tripping The Rift.
<Borg^Queen> My goodness its nasty but funny
<Borg^Queen> videodrome is a weird movie
<Borg^Queen> Ayreon: how's it going. I have to go soon
<Ayreon> its almost done
<Borg^Queen> ok
<Ayreon> 98%
<Borg^Queen> when its finished just see if you can boot to it
<Ayreon> k
<Borg^Queen> After that you need to either get partition magic, find a free equivilant
<Borg^Queen> or backup your data and install windows into a smaller partions
<Ayreon> ok
<Ayreon> ok im going to go test brb, and thanks for the help
<Ayreon> Success! It works
<Borg^Queen> What did I tell you. The other cd is coaster
<ateves> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu's KDE loginmanager: it has the 1600x1200 resolution, but my profile runs with 1280x960. how can i change the resolution of the loginmanager?
<Borg^Queen> in kcontrol
<Borg^Queen> Ooops
<ateves> yes, i'm in there
<Borg^Queen> I can't remember I'm not on 3.4 right now
<Borg^Queen> sys admin section
<Borg^Queen> login manager
<ateves> yes
<Borg^Queen> There's a button to active root previlages
<ateves> i#m logged in as root
<Borg^Queen> The option should be there somewhere.
<Borg^Queen> I'm not on 3.4 right now so I can't tell you anymore
<Borg^Queen> Sorry
<ateves> no problem right now, for the option is not there :) i have had the same problem with suse 9.3
<ateves> so it is definitely KDE :D
<Borg^Queen> That I can't say
<Borg^Queen> Well GN to all
<Ayreon> what will happen if my system is no longer bootable?
<Ayreon> Im running partition magic and it says if i dont install linux right a way it says that
<Ayreon> is the kubuntu setup allow dual boot?
<qos> how do i see which fireware version my ipw2200 wlan card uses? i want to set it into monitor mode, but that's only supportet in firmware version 1.04... so i try to find out which firmware i use...
<buz> does dmesg say anything?
<qos> yeah, "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep ipw" did it :)
<buz> is there any easy way to install xen on kubuntu?
<Firetech> eh? "Firetech #ubuntu :Cannot join channel (throttled)"
<nikkia> Firetech: freenode are doing maint on 3 servers, so people are splitting off and on, they probably have a reconnect throttle on joins
<Firetech> nikkia: I noticed that, I came in OK now.
<wizzard> hi there
<wizzard> pls, how do I remove a package without dependency check?
<nikkia> wizarrd, dpkg -r --force-depends
<nikkia> or you can use --force-all, it doesn't really matter, but depends is the one thats the key
<wizzard> thx much
<wizzard> hm, I just removed libgcc1 and it seems it was not a good idea 
<tommorris> Hey all
<tommorris> Can someone please reseed kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso?
<Tm_T> uh
<paines> hi
<tommorris> Hey
<tommorris> So, is that possible?
<tommorris> Because there's me and about five people who are stuck at 72.1%
<Brydenn[WU] > well looky there
<Tm_T> hmm, I have only 386.iso :/
<Brydenn[WU] > that was quick and painless
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > nice OS
<Tm_T> it is
<Brydenn[WU] > damn
<Brydenn[WU] > it even has Konversation instead of lame X-Chat hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > wonderful :)
* nikkia perfers kvirc 3 anyway
<Tm_T> Brydenn[WU] : and irssi!
<nikkia> prefers, even
<Brydenn[WU] > yah well mIRC owns all of you
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<Tm_T> thoh
<Brydenn[WU] > is kopete better than GAIM?
<_peter> Hello all.  Can someone tell me where libc6 C Headers package is installed ?  
<Tm_T> Brydenn[WU] : it will be ;)
<nikkia> _peter, umm, /usr/include :)
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe
<Tm_T> Brydenn[WU] : running my tweaked Kopete atm, let's see if my changes will be accepted to ti
<Brydenn[WU] > oh yah hey
<Brydenn[WU] > big question
<Brydenn[WU] > i dont remember setting up the r00t password
<Brydenn[WU] > what is it by default
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : there is no root password
<Tm_T> sudo passwd root
<Brydenn[WU] > then how do i make one
<nikkia> [k] ubuntu uses sudo by default
<_peter> nikkia: thanks.  was that a noob *nix question, or should i have looked it up somewhere ?
<nikkia> there's really very very little need to set a root password
<nikkia> _peter, it was noob-ish, but not really a noob question :)
<Brydenn[WU] > why is there little need to set a root pass?
<Tm_T> nikkia: yeah, only old farts like me need that root account
<nikkia> _peter, libc is *the C runtime*, thus the location for the headers is the default C include directory, /usr/include
<_peter> nikkia: is there a way for me to "look up" the install location of packages ?
<nikkia> tm_t, i don't bother, and i'm an old fart, being using unix systems for 20 years
<nikkia> _peter, apt-file can do it, in theory, i haven't had apt-file work for ages tho
<Tm_T> nikkia: uh, "old farts _like me_ " then ;p
<Brydenn[WU] > so uh nikkia  why is there little need for me to set a root password?
<nikkia> tm_t, i haven't yet found anything that needs a full root account over sudo -s
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : because you can do one-off commands with sudo, or get a root shell with sudo -s or sudo -i
<Brydenn[WU] > in english please hehe i'm a n00b
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<nikkia> the ONLY reason to set a root password is to enable *some* programs that aren't packaged [properly]  that rely on a root password existing
<Tm_T> nikkia: old habit etc :p
<_peter> tm_t: I just learned about this.  ubuntu disabled root ON PURPOSE.  The way you access 'root' authority is via sudo.  Only the first account created on install (the one you named) has sudo access by default.   sudo can be added to other accounts later.
<nikkia> tm_t, its a habit i got out of on OS X, which also uses the ''*' for root password, use sudo you damned fool' paradigm :)
<Tm_T> haha
<_peter> tm_t: the sudo password is the current login's  passwd.
<nikkia> tm_t, the first couple of times i installed OSX i'd enable root
<Brydenn[WU] > well i just clicked on KGpg (encryption tool) and it asked for the r00t password
<Tm_T> _peter: oh I know
<nikkia> after that, i got bored of doing it, and just 'learn to use sudo you damned fool'-ed
<Brydenn[WU] > hhmm nevermind
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm gonna play a bit more :)
<nikkia> Tm_T: i also grew up on VMS systems where it was common to configure SYSTEM to not use a password per se
<nikkia> Tm_T: in most cases, if you were an authorised system admin, you'd get assigned a second user password which would be used for the equivalent of sudo
<_peter> All    right.  I'm trying to install (read: build) VMWare Tools... it needs the kernel source header files... which package would that be ?
<nikkia> _peter, kernel-headers-${uname -r}
<nikkia> _peter, eg, kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<nikkia> sorry
<nikkia> linux-headers....
<Tm_T> nikkia: yup, but as I said, old habit...
<_peter> nikkia: sorry, i'm lost.  which  package would that be ?
<nikkia> _peter, well, find out which kernel you're using, with uname -r
<nikkia> then, if its 2.6.10-5-686, like i'm using, you'd want to install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<_peter> ok, now I get it.
<Tm_T> noo
<Tm_T> there's no headers package for 2.6.12
<Brydenn[WU] > ok someone help me with this one
<Brydenn[WU] > for some reason i cant see my Windows HD
<nikkia> _peter, you might be able to get away with installing 'linux-headers' which is a virtual package
<Brydenn[WU] > all i see is the 8gig partition i made for Kubuntu
<nikkia> it *should* automatically install the right version for your kernel, but i don't trust virtual packages :P
<ztonzy> hm, doesn't services work on freenode currently ?
<Tm_T> there was some talk about taking servers down
<_peter> nikkia: ok, linux-headers* installed... where is it ?  Where can I lookup the install location of a package ?
<nikkia> _peter, install apt-file, and read the man page for it
<ztonzy> Tm_T: aha
<ztonzy> Tm_T: so that's why X-chat didnt logon auto
<nikkia> linux-headers gets installed below /usr/src thoguh
<nikkia> though
* ztonzy got UT2004 today...installing it ;)
<nikkia> _peter, you shouldn't really need to know where linux-headers is, to be honest
<nikkia> it gets linked to from /lib/modules/${KERNEL_VERSION}/ and is automatically used when you compile kernel modules
<_peter> Ah, but VMWare tools installer is looking for it .  btw: I can't find apt-file package in Kynaptic
<nikkia> _peter, vmware should find it automatically, it does for me
<_peter> Plus I'm a developer and generally I wish to know where stufff like this is being installed.
<nikkia> _peter, you aren't likely to need the linux headers yourself, unless you're writing kernel modules
* Tm_T is going wild!
<nikkia> and then, you're likely to know where they are if you know enough to write kernel modules :)
<Tm_T> let's see if I can break my system
<nikkia> _peter, i understand the motivation to 'know where stuff is' but it tends to lead to the temptation to 'fiddle' which tends to lead to 'OMG BROKEN SYSTEM!'
<nikkia> :)
<_peter> nikkia:   yes.  but developers are used to breaking things.
<nikkia> i try to avoid it, personally
<nikkia> explaining to my boss that the project is late 'because i broke my system fiddling about' usually doesn't go down too well
<_peter> nikkia: whew.  VMWare tools installed.  Thnaks.
* nikkia returns to feeling pangs of buyer's remorse
<Tm_T> nikkia: I got a great idea, "let's install libc6 packages from breezy" :p
<nikkia> tm_t, not your best idea, IMO :P
<Tm_T> nikkia: I know, I reinstalled hoary ones very quickly :p
<nikkia> tm_t, i'm sure wizzard regretted removing libgcc1 too :)
<Tm_T> I didn't touch it
<nikkia> i really hate having to use vmware to listen to a radio station :/
<nikkia> its annoying too, the station in question has 'ogg streams for linux' for its other stations, but not the one i want to listen to
<nikkia> (they even have IPv6 streams for those other stations!! :)
<nikkia> clearly the station believes that linux users want to listen to britney spears, and windows users want to listen to classic rock *sigh*
<Tm_T> thoho
<Tm_T> nikkia: then listen my stream? (mp3 though)
<nikkia> nice
<Brydenn[WU] > hey nikkia 
<nikkia> yeah?
<Tm_T> polakin kosto
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm having some troulbe saving a line of text to fstab
<Brydenn[WU] > says i dont have "write access" or that i need it anyway
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i fix that
<nikkia> you need to edit it as root
<Brydenn[WU] > k, how :)
<nikkia> use sudo
<nikkia> eg, sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Brydenn[WU] > omg VI
<Brydenn[WU] > i remember that crap from CS181
<nikkia> replace 'vi' with whichever editor you want to use :P
<Brydenn[WU] > i mean 161 haha
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe is there anyway to run it via a GUI?
<nikkia> you can use sudo -e /etc/fstab too
<Brydenn[WU] > like run as a "superuser" or something
<nikkia> you can use kdesu
<Brydenn[WU] > where's that at, sorry for being so green hehe
<nikkia> but you still need to specify the command name, say you wanted to use kate as your text editor, you could press alt-f2, type 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab' and hit return
<Tm_T> uhm
<nikkia> killed your system again, Tm_Tk ?
<Tm_T> nah
<nikkia> obviously not
<Tm_T> thats from my irssi box
<Tm_T> there's some dns issues
<nikkia> hmmm, my VPN has gone extremely slow
<nikkia> probably means someone at work is dl'ing porn again  *rolls eyes*
<Tm_T> kids...
<ToddMA> The quickest of questions... Is there any configuration "location" which specifies the distribution as being either Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu = Ubuntu
<Tm_T> they are mostly the same
<nikkia> todd, they're mostly identical except for the virtual packages 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'kubuntu-desktop'
<nikkia> but you can have both installed
<Tm_T> yup
<ToddMA> Agreed.... that is the rub...
<Tm_T> so I think it's better to talk Ubuntu unless it's really needed to specify K
<ToddMA> trying to bug fix enhancements.... where people want the grub menu to show Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<nikkia> todd, you could check for one of the two -desktop packages, and assume that dist based on just one of them
<nikkia> and if both are present, prompt
<Tm_T> :p
<ToddMA> the update-grub script hardcodes Ubuntu....but don't know how to get it to differentiate.
<nikkia> todd, as i said, the only thing i can think of, is checking for the presence of kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> or, perhaps better
<nikkia> checking for the non-presence of ubuntu-desktop
<ToddMA> Yeah - that's the only thing I came up with so far.
<Tm_T> yyyaight
<nikkia> that way, a joint ubuntu/kubuntu system will show as ubuntu, which is probably better
<ToddMA> That is not a bad idea....
<Tm_T> I think it should show as Ubuntu all the time ;)
<nikkia> tm_t, i can understand some people not wanting it to
<Tm_T> heh
<nikkia> it causes confusion in people that don't understand the link
<nikkia> 'eh? i installed kubuntu, not ubuntu'
<Tm_T> nikkia: no shit :p
<ToddMA> so if exists /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-desktop and not exists /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop then Title=Kubuntu
<Tm_T> nikkia: there's couple power user who are so mad about that and some other things they even consider to switch away from (K)Ubuntu
<ToddMA> else Title=Ubuntu
<Tm_T> yup
<nikkia> todd, yeah
<Tm_T> ToddMA: sounds good to me
<nikkia> tm_t, they don't sound much like power users to me :)
<nikkia> tm_t, i don't even look at the boot menu, i either hit enter or down,down,down, enter :)
<Tm_T> nikkia: no, I don't mean boot menu, I mean noob confusion with ubuntu/kubuntu etc
<nikkia> oh
<ToddMA> Yeah the branding is kind of wierd.... for something tied so tightly.
<ToddMA> Any thoughts on having something like a /etc/distro config file for setting the distro name: Ubuntu/Kubuntu/whatever may come in the future....?
<Brydenn[WU] > kubuntu comes with firefox doesnt it?
<ToddMA> Brydenn: Not installed by default in kubuntu-desktop, but it is avail in the repository. 
<Brydenn[WU] > yah i think i saw that
<ToddMA> And usuable...although I have some minor complaints about it.... lol
<Brydenn[WU] > well if i want to update to the latest version of firefox .... how would i do that via the repository
<ToddMA> In Hoary - command line : apt-get install firefox
<ToddMA> or use the Package Manager for a gui installation
<ToddMA> sudo apt-get install firefox that is.....
<Brydenn[WU] > brydenn@Brydenn:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<Brydenn[WU] > Password:
<Brydenn[WU] > Reading package lists... Done
<Brydenn[WU] > Building dependency tree... Done
<Brydenn[WU] > E: Couldn't find package firefox
<ToddMA> sudo apt-get update will download the latest package information.
<ToddMA> Have you done an online update before?
<Brydenn[WU] > no
<Brydenn[WU] > i just installed this OS about an hour ago hehe
<ToddMA> OK - that explains why it doesn't know about firefox.
<Brydenn[WU] > damn
<ToddMA> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Brydenn[WU] > i did the update
<Brydenn[WU] > adn then apt-get firefox... same thing though
<Brydenn[WU] > cant find it
<nikkia> isn't it mozilla-firefox ?
<nikkia> its called firefox in backports tho
<ToddMA> could be - I am on breezy and I have both but only firefox shows up in main. mozilla-firefox is showing up in universe
<nikkia> well, my 'firefox' has a ubp version string, as does my mozilla-firefox, but the latter also has a 'ubuntu' version in the versions list
<dla> moin
<ToddMA> Brydenn do a sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<ToddMA> Yeah nikkia for me right now in breezy I see mozilla firefox as Package: mozilla-firefox
<ToddMA> Priority: optional
<ToddMA> Section: universe/web
<ToddMA> Installed-Size: 24100
<ToddMA> Maintainer: Eric Dorland <eric@debian.org>
<_qos> hey guys, how to format a harddisk?
<ToddMA> Architecture: i386
<ToddMA> Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<ToddMA> qos what kind of filesystem do you want to put on it?
<_qos> fat? at first, i want to securly erase it ...
<ToddMA> and yo do know that formatting will destroy all data on the partition right?
<_qos> sure :) ?
<_qos> thats the reaseon ... ;)
<ToddMA> Why fat?
<_qos> forget about formating, i only what to securly destory the data ...
<nikkia> 'securly erase' ?? /me waits for the 'OMG hurry, the FBI is here!!! tell me how!!' :)
<_qos> no ... not realy ... hope so ..
<ToddMA> and how securely erased do you want? There are utilities that will write a series of pattern of 0s and 1s across the partition....
<Tm_T> several times
<nikkia> qos, you want 'wipe', but it won't make the data completely securely deleted, nothing will
<_qos> that would be nice ...
<ToddMA> is it a FAT partition now?
<_qos> no... it is ntfs...
<ToddMA> And you are running Kubuntu?
<_qos> yeah
<nikkia> qos, apt-get install wipe, then look at the man page
<_qos> the thing with the 0 & 1 across sounds good...
<_qos> i did it ... but it seems that its only for files, not for partitions ...
<nikkia> qos, the man page gives examples for wiping partitions
<ToddMA> How big of a partition are we talking?  This could take a Loooooong time
<_qos> 30 GB
<nikkia> qos, read the man page, and search for hda3
<_qos> i already found it ... thx
<ToddMA> dd is the tool to use.
<nikkia> todd, not very secure
<nikkia> todd, there are some quite complex algorithms for secure erase, just dd'ing /dev/zero or /dev/random isn't ideal
<ToddMA> agreed.  and it takes many 7+ writes 
<nikkia> i think the US Gov specs 35 pass for mildly sensitive data
<_qos> so. the drive is connected via usb ... i can see sda1 & sda 5. what have i to choose?
<nikkia> (if its really sensitive,  you destroy the drive with thermite)
<ToddMA> lol
<nikkia> todd, seriously, none of the 'secure erase' are good enough for really sensitive data, destroying the hard disk utterly is the only way
<ToddMA> I used to laugh in my Army days when we had all sorts of procedures for clearing out a Xerox copy machine after making a photocopy, but data was stored on unsecfured floppy disks
<nikkia> todd, *nod*
<ToddMA> Made lots of sense.
<ToddMA> Yeah - it all depends on one's particular definition of "secure" data and how badly they don't want it recovered.
<_qos> "wipe -kq /dev/sda" is that right?
* nikkia has done the 'clear the copy machine' dance too :/
<Tm_T> eeh
<nikkia> qos, the man page suggests against using it on the whole drive
<_qos> so?
* nikkia suddenly spots a flaw in the 'secure erase a drive' concept
<nikkia> its going to do nothing if any of your blocks containing 'bits' of sensitive data are marked as bad
<nikkia> they'll happily be sitting way out of the disk controller's way when you're doing your secure erase, and thus not even remotely erased
<_qos> thats not an harddrive which contains such sensitve information, i simply want to erase it, to prevent the next owner of using norton undelete or other programs like that.
<nikkia> ah, the wipe man page specifically mentions the bad block issue
<nikkia> wow, the author needs a tinfoil hat :P
<nikkia> he theorises that drive manufacturers in cahoots with the government secretely copy 'interesting data' to the bad block area so that the government can see your plans even if you erase the drive :)
<_qos> so, what can you offer? ;)
<nikkia> qos, if its not that sensitive, just wipe the partitions, then repartition
<nikkia> the partition sizes aren't going to be worth anything anyway, so i wouldn't worry about wiping the entire disk surface - and it can cause problems, some drives store the geometry in an area close to the partition table, and wiping the entire disk surface could make the disk unusable
<_qos> so, i dont know axactly that to type. wipe -kq <sda what> ?
<nikkia> wipe -kq /dev/sda1    or whatever partitions you want to wipe
<_qos> is there a way to erase the entire harddisk? not only a partition?
<nikkia> qos, i wouldn't recommend it
<nikkia> there's a fair chance it'll render the drive completely useless
<_qos> :) okay. i did it a few years ago... with a dos program ...
<ToddMA> Hey nikkia how is your bash?
<nikkia> todd, reasonable
<ToddMA> trying to do: if [ -d /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-desktop -a ! -d /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-desktop] 
<ToddMA> notice the ! (not)
<ToddMA> which doesn't work
<nikkia> hmmm, you might have to split it into a nested if
<ToddMA> THat is what I got to work.... but I couldn't believe that there wasn't a way to do <this> AND NOT <that>.
<ToddMA> my prob with the nested ifs is that I wanted to PASS in the first if/then and couldn't seem to pull it off so I ended up with reassigning distro="Ubuntu" just for filler
<nikkia> test isn't the greatest imo
<ToddMA> maybe a nested test? [ [EXPR]  -a [ ! EXPR]  ] 
<nikkia> yeah, i was thinking that
<ToddMA> I'm not a BASH guy - I'm more used to things like python or C or Java...
<nikkia> same here really, but necessity has required me to be vaugely proficient in bash over the years :)
<ToddMA> nested tests don't seem to work.
<ToddMA> is there a way to do a "pass" after a if [ ]  ; then?
* nikkia shrugs
<ToddMA> lol
<ToddMA> got it....
<ToddMA> distro="Ubuntu"
<ToddMA> if ! [ -d /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop ]  ; then
<ToddMA>    if  [ -d /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-desktop ]  ; then
<ToddMA>    distro="Kubuntu"
<ToddMA>    fi
<ToddMA> fi
<nikkia> hmmm, you could expand that...
<nikkia> the else condition on the inside if, is going to be when neither exists, which is probably when you do a server install, so if someone wants it, you could call it 'Ubuntu-server' :)
<ToddMA> I thought about that - but there are also situations..... Remember everyone having to uninstall ubuntu-desktop in order to get totem-xine?
<nikkia> no, i only use kubuntu, so have no knowledge of that :)
<nikkia> woohoo
<ToddMA> It was with Warty.  To get MP3 and such working you needed to install totem-xine which conflicted with totem which was needed by Ubuntu-desktop....
<nikkia> my pointless expensive purchase has been shipped!
<ToddMA> What's that?
<nikkia> todd, a bass 'amp'
<ToddMA> Ahhhh.  a toy...
<qos_> what are linux-headers?
<ToddMA> source files needed by some programs(modules) to compile against
<qos_> ahh ... thx
<qos_> i am trying to install a newer version of the ipw2200 driver for my wlan card. but when i run "sudo make" there is going something wrong:
<qos_> /bin/sh: cc: command not found
<qos_> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.0 MODVERDIR=/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.0 modules
<qos_> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found
<qos_> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc: command not found
<qos_> make[1] : Gehe in Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<qos_>   CC [M]   /home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.o
<qos_> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<qos_> make[2] : *** [/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.o]  Fehler 127
<qos_> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/iface/ipw2200-1.0.0]  Fehler 2
<qos_> make[1] : Verlasse Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<qos_> make: *** [modules]  Fehler 2
<Tm_T> :/
<qos_> join #ubuntu-de
<uniq> qos_: please don't paste in the channel like that.
<qos_> but where to paste?
<qos_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/is0Qca97.html
<nikkia> 'noon uniq
<uniq> hi nikkia.
<ToddMA> qos - do you have build-essential installed?
<nikkia> gah, i'm sick of eclipse resetting my keyboard repeat!
<ToddMA> have you grabbed 3.1 yet nikkia?
<nikkia> todd, no, i'm using 3.1rc from about 3 weeks ago
<nikkia> a little afraid to upgrade incase it breaks my projects
<ToddMA> website is pretty dead....  I have seen a few reports of people complaining about it breaking things....
<nikkia> that's probably more 3.0 -> 3.1 tho
<ToddMA> I wanted to wait to see if the VE plugin was updated too.
<ToddMA> I had milestone 6 going a while back.
<nikkia> btw, i got that annoying radio station playing natively in linux
<nikkia> thru a combination of wget'ing the .asx to get the wma stream :P
<nikkia> (and using mplayer to play the stream)
<nikkia> just waiting for bmp-wma to compile to see if that can play it
<nikkia> bah, it can't
* nikkia notices the strange choice of codec in mplayer tho
<nikkia> 'DivX Audio v2'
<_cloud> hi there is someone that can help me in compiling amule 2.0.3  plz?
<_cloud> i have errors on make..
<uniq> _cloud: ok, can you paste the error on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ? 
<_cloud> yes
<_cloud> i'll paste first the ./ configure and the the make...
<uniq> just paste configure first.
<_cloud> ok
<uniq> make can wait.
<_cloud> Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<_cloud> select pid,poster,unix_timestamp()-unix_timestamp(posted) as age, date_format(posted, '%a %D %b %H:%i') as postdate from pastebin where domain='kubuntu' order by posted desc, pid desc limit 10
<_cloud> whoa...
<_cloud> cannot load the page:huh:
<_cloud> :huh:
<_cloud> *_*
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ then.
<_cloud> this works
<_cloud> done
<_cloud> check the post
<_cloud> :)
<uniq> install 'libgtk2.0-dev'
<_cloud> ghghgh i messed up and i done config two times..forgive that..
<_cloud> ah ok
<_cloud> checking with kynaptic
<_cloud> ok..installing libs..
<_cloud> done
<_cloud> reconfiguring.
<uniq> wait. you need more.
<_cloud> ah ok...in fsact the result is the same..
<uniq> you need binutils-dev and libgd2-xpm-dev too.
<uniq> then you can try configure and make again.
<nikkia> great, here comes the lightning again
<ToddMA> fwiw I think you can find aMule in backports
<uniq> nikkia: you're living in lightningland :)
<nikkia> uniq, seems like it...
<nikkia> uniq, tbh, i lived in america for 10 years, and we had FAR worse storms there than the UK ever sees
<uniq> heh.. ok.
<nikkia> uniq, i will say this tho, last night's storm, i have never seen lighting 'bolts' that wide
<uniq> hm.. sounds like a nice summer.
<uniq> whoow.
<uniq>  17:10:18 up 26 days,  7:04,  3 users,  load average: 27.28, 19.18, 8.83
<_cloud> yo
<_cloud> thanks
<_judith> where can I grab firefox 1.0.4?
<_judith> installing thruogh apt gives me an old bersion!
<_judith> bersion=version
<Tm_T> _judith: it's new version
<KaiL> from mozilla.org
<ToddMA> ubuntu added fixes onto the 1.0.2 version of firefox
<_judith> I thought we now have firefox 1.0.4...al I get from apt-get is 1.0.2
<nikkia> you can either modify the config to report 1.0.4 (since FF's website won't let you ANYWHERE near the extensions with 1.0.2)...
<nikkia> or you can get the 1.0.4 from backports
<nikkia> it doesn't really make any difference either way, except that the one in backports may or may not be able to print
<nikkia> (it suggests 'xprint' but that's unavailable)
<ToddMA> and changing the version string on the 1.0.2 is easy
<nikkia> todd, indeed
<_judith> ToddMA: how?
<nikkia> judith, go to about:config
<ToddMA> damn nikkia types faster than me..... lol
<_judith> ok
<nikkia> and then i've forgotten which key you change :P
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> general.useragent.vendorSub
<nikkia> set it to 1.0.4
<_judith> thanx
<_judith> it worked!
<ToddMA> congrats
<ralf> hi
<ralf> packages on the install cd are the ones in te repository?
<ralf> or there are some missing?
<ralf> i have installed yesterday kubuntu on a non networked pc
<uniq> on the cd or in the repositories? 
<uniq> the repositories have waaaay more packages.
<ralf> now i'm at home with adsl
<ralf> ok, so how can I know what to download now
<ralf> since i will not have later?
<ralf> there is a cd packages list?
<ralf> ok, found
<uniq> where did you find it?
<ralf> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.list
<uniq> ah :)
<ralf> another question
<ralf> that pc has a softmodem
<ralf> rockwell chipset
<ralf> conexant...
<ralf> how can i grab some info on the modem
<ralf> to look for drivers when i'll back to my adsl pc?
<uniq> hmm..
<ralf> lspci -vvv?
<ralf> or there is another hack?
<ralf> maybe only the VID/PID will be enough
<uniq> is this a laptop? 
<ralf> no
<ralf> i'll buy a serial modem later
<ralf> but i need networking soon
<ralf> just for emails and ftp uploading
<apollo2011> Will the PowerPC version of Ubuntu run on an iMac?
<uniq> apollo2011: yes.
<apollo2011> uniq: ok thx
<uniq> apollo2011: you can search ubuntuforums.org for more info on (k)ubuntu+mac.
<apollo2011> uniq: its just that in the list iMac was listed justGx, iBooks, and PowerBooks...I figured it would run but wanted to check
<apollo2011> will do
<uniq> apollo2011: i run kubuntu on my ibook myself. it's great.
<apollo2011> cool
<_cloud> a friend of mine too has ubuntu on ibook
<apokryphos> what an excellent person that put together that FAQ in the topic; excellent stuff.
* nikkia lols at a web comic
<nmorse> So this is what working tech support for Apple must feel like
<nmorse> A whole lot of nothing
<uniq> hehe :)
<_cloud> ok i installed all the libs necessary 
<nmorse> Well, there's still the fact that pyqt is borked in Kubuntu
<_cloud> i reconfigured and done the make
<_cloud> i'll paste the make
<nmorse> Crud, did we get another security fix to the kernel?
<_cloud> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/306
<_cloud> splz see if this is correct
<uniq> no error message? 
<_cloud> no as you can see in the paste
<nikkia> nmorse: you could always head over to #ubuntu and listen to 1 million people moan about not having sound configured right :P
<uniq> _cloud: then it's all good.
<_cloud> ok but...-now what i got to do to run this f**** app???-
<nmorse> I could go to #alsa for that too
<nmorse> make install
<nmorse> Then run it
<uniq> _cloud: i would recommend getting 'checkinstall' from universe.. and run 'checkinstall' in the source directory.
<uniq> make install just makes a mess.
<uniq> with checkinstall it's easier to remove later.. 
<nmorse> Oh, I've heard of that, can't say I've tried it though
<nmorse> What program are you compiling anyway?
<_cloud> mmm checkinstall is asking me to create the package documentation directory?
<uniq> _cloud: no on that.
* mepix listens to Peace_in_the_Holly_Land.mp3
<_cloud> :D
<_cloud> thx
<_cloud> ok...it is creating all the stuff...i suppose that the summary is all correct.
<uniq> when it's done.. and you get the info on how to remove it later.. you can start it.
<uniq> i would guess 'amule' is the command.
<_cloud> "This package will be built according to these values:"
<_cloud> i think that the summary is correct..i proceed
<uniq> ah.. yes.
<nmorse> anyone here ever actually had any use for Kugar?
<_cloud> there are no problems with the older version of emule that was installed
<_cloud> right?
<uniq> _cloud: maybe. you'll see.
<uniq> it should be replaced if the summary said the packagename of your new package is the same as the old one installed.
<_cloud> ghghghg
<_cloud> all works good man
<_cloud> you're great
<_cloud> amule started :D
<uniq> correct version too? 
<_cloud> yes 2.0.3
<_cloud> it has loaded the incomplete downloads too... :D :D
<_cloud> it was the first time compiling a package
<_cloud> ehehhe i'll bet that you understood that :-)
<yourghetek> is this a good linux compatible modem? "Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Mode"
<mrmanic> yourghetek: no
<yourghetek> damnit
<yourghetek> ok
<yourghetek> i will keep looking
<yourghetek> keep looking and lspciing
<mrmanic> yourghetek: you can get a fine driver for it from linuxant.
<mrmanic> yourghetek: it just costs like $30
<yourghetek> i just want something that i can plug in and start calling from my computer
<nmorse> VOIP
<nmorse> It's your friend
<yourghetek> but i want to use a phone line
<nmorse> Why bother?
<nmorse> Our phone company's never given us anything but crap
<nmorse> Dang you SBC!!!!!!!!!
<yourghetek> i want to click on a contacts phone number in kontact and pickup my bluetooth headset and talk
<nmorse> Ah
<nmorse> You know, I knew a guy who did that using bluetooth to his cell phone actually
<nmorse> From his Powerbook
<yourghetek> oooh
<yourghetek> i wanna see a mac g5 running kubuntu with the newest version of wine and running solitaire
<nmorse> Wine and a G5 do not mix
<nmorse> WINE Is Not an Emulator
<yourghetek> it was just a dream
<nmorse> I know, but with the Mac-on-Intel said dream could come true
<nmorse> Though sans G5 of course
<yourghetek> yargh
<Tm_T> hi kids
<yourghetek> imagine running autodesk inventor or premiere pro on a g5
<yourghetek> or g6
<yourghetek> hehe
<nmorse> hello Tm_t
<nmorse> s/t/T/
<nmorse> You hear the linux kernel's been ported to Cell processors compeletely?
<yourghetek> ?
<nmorse> IBM, Sony and I think Toshiba ported it
<ralf> nmorse: yes
<nmorse> They even made a new filesystem for it I hear
<Tm_T> myu bien
<yourghetek> who is they?
<ralf> yourghetek: an high performance cpu
<ralf> 8 ppc core
<ralf> is in the playstation 3
<nmorse> Very cool for paralellized stuff so I hear
<ralf> nmorse: is a virtual filesystem to handle the cpu
<ralf> spufs
<nmorse> Sounds really neat
<ralf> nmorse: we have to see if 
<ralf> it is fast with normal operations
<ralf> as in fpu operations
<ralf> a web server or a compiler doesn't need fpu
<nmorse> I hear it's good at vectorized stuff at least
<nmorse> Hmm, is there no edonkey set for giFT?
<yourghetek> so will the ps3 run linux?
<yourghetek> b/c im sure that would be a lot cheaper than a system overhaul
<nmorse> The PS3 hard drive ships with Linux on it according to the Sony President
<yourghetek> awesome
<yourghetek> and "cell" is intel
<yourghetek> ?
<nmorse> IBM actually
<yourghetek> will that be ok with wine?
<nmorse> nope
<yourghetek> grr
<nmorse> Only x86 processors can use WINE
<yourghetek> is that why i could never get wine on my amd64 machine?
<nmorse> Which at the moment are limited to Intel, AMD, and VIA
<nmorse> Beats me about wine on AMD64
<buz> wrong
<buz> transmeta sells x86 too, or did at least
<jeramy> Only if you're running a 32-bit OS
<yourghetek> goddamit buz
<buz> not sure if there are any efficieons on the market, still
<nmorse> Transmeta's used code-morphing software
<buz> sure
<nmorse> and they quit making those last I heard
<buz> still it was a x86 cpu
<yourghetek> you only wait to jump in when you have a cool line
<nmorse> notice the phrase "at the moment"
<buz> na
<buz> i just passed by by accident ;)
<yourghetek> riiiight
<buz> sure
<buz> i just basically came from the shower
<buz> after getting drunk at school that is
<yourghetek> thats what they all say
<buz> believe whatever you want
<yourghetek> hey i just tried ubuntu
<yourghetek> its not my cup of tea but its not all that bad
<buz> i hate gnome
<buz> stinking foot it is
<nmorse> I like KDE way better
<yourghetek> i admit its simple
<yourghetek> but its great for beginners
<nmorse> Simple the way Mac OS 9 was simple
<buz> no
<nmorse> Messed up simple
<buz> macos is stubborn
<buz> kde is not
<nmorse> I meant Mac OS 9 and GNOME are a lot alike
<buz> ah yeah
<buz> both are crappy
<buz> so yes
<nmorse> I really want to try GNUStep
<buz> i think nextstep is way overrated
<nmorse> Supposed to be based off of NeXTStep just like OS X
<buz> if osx is nextstep++ it ain't that bloody good
<nmorse> I like OS X actually
<Tm_T> :/
<nmorse> Not nearly as much as KDE though
<buz> it's too inflexible for my taste
<Tm_T> pastebin.com is down
<nmorse> on Linux
<yourghetek> use pastebin.ca
<nmorse> try pastebin.ca
<buz> osx is like beauty, bugfree xp
<uniq> tm_t: you can use paste.ubuntulinux.nl too.
<buz> kde is like an environment to get work done
<aseigo> yay for canada!
<nmorse> Wow, it sure is hard to get help regarding an Ubuntu PPC problem
<uniq> nmorse: what's the problem? 
<nmorse> My iMac won't boot the kernel after install
<nmorse> It sits there spinning the little pipe for all eternity
<nmorse> Loading Kernel |/|\|/
<uniq> hmm.
<Tm_T> uniq: sure, but--- it's not Kubuntu ;/
<uniq> tm_t: yeah i know. :/
<nmorse> I love #ubuntu-ppc
<nmorse> With it's topic of llama
<nmorse> Boy, you'd think someone would make that a useful channel, but no
<uniq> don't think i can help you with that problem.. unfortunately.
<nmorse> Yeah, it's an old iMac that has some weird quirks
<nmorse> Hey, uniq, does Mac-on-Linux work well?
<uniq> don't know. i don't use mac os.
<uniq> at all.
<uniq> pure kubuntu for me.
<nmorse> Ah, I have some old Mac games that are fun to play
<nmorse> Like Wizardry Gold
<nmorse> hey monchy
<monchy> hey nmorse
<elmago> hi alll kann mir vielleicht jemand eine gute seite sagen wo ich server fr apt finde?
<buz> what kind of servers
<uniq> elmago: in english please? 
<elmago> i just installt kubuntu and i like to add some good stable servers in my source.list
<uniq> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 is a good example.
<elmago> i have this servers already
<uniq> if you want to change to other servers i can suggest de.archive.ubuntu.com if you're in germany.
<froud> Hello Kubuntu users. We are looking for people who would like to contribute to development of Kubuntu Documentation. Previews of the documents currently under development can be seen at nightly update to http://lnix.net/~froud/ Anyone interested in contributing can join #ubuntu-doc to discuss ideas
<elmago> yes iam
<uniq> elmago: also se.archive.ubuntu.com is fast.
<elmago> i thought of some debian servers not only ubuntu
<buz> i'd advise against debian servers
<buz> they are bound to incur wreak havoc upon your system sooner rather than later
<buz> so stay away from them unless you REALLY know what you're doing there
<elmago> ok thx
<uniq> i agree with buz on that.
<buz> on top of that, i'd also stay away from breezy for much the same reasons
<elmago> could it be that there are some packeges on the normal debian servers, that are not on the ubuntu servers
<jeramy> There shouldn't be.  Maybe some non-free stuff like the Marillat repository...
<jeramy> Speaking of which, I tried to install avidemux yesterday, and it won't install.  :(
<elmago> sorry for that question but iam a real noob in linux: how do i install a tar.gz archive? 
<elmago> tar 
<elmago> -??
<Xk2c> hallo
<elmago> hi
<jeramy> elmago: What's in the .tar.gz archive?
<jeramy> Are you trying to install a program?
<unome> !kubuntu live
<js_> how can i turn antialiased fonts on?
<js_> uhm i missed the small "turn on antialiasing button"
<Tm_T> :p
<amywilson> how do I install java on kubuntu 
<amywilson> is it the same as gnome version of ubuntu or is something different on it 
<ToddMA> amywilson:yes procedure is the same as ubuntu
<amywilson> ok I can't find the link where I had the procedure stored for ubuntu 
<ToddMA> there are a couple of options.  One is listed on ubuntuguide.org and the wiki has info too..
<amywilson> ok
<nikkia> hmmmm, umbrello has suddenly forgotten what C++ is on me
<ToddMA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java15 
<ToddMA> Umbrello is kind of flaky like that huh?
<amywilson> thank u
<ToddMA> nikkia thanks for the thunderstorm
<mrmanic> nikkia: umbrello made an executive decision.  C++: old and busted.  Python: new hotness
<ToddMA> sounds like a reasonable choice for me...
<nikkia> mrmanic, i like python, but no way is it the right choice for a millisecond sensitive multimedia app
<ToddMA> Umbrello went up in flames with me when I mentioned Java
<nikkia> todd, we're still getting thunder & lightning here, btw
<mrmanic> nikkia: I agree :)
<nikkia> mrmanic, if there was a Qt/KDE binding, i'd use Ada, but there's not
<ToddMA> Well Nikkia, it spread to Boston - cooled things down very nicely
<nikkia> well, there is, but its not very good, and its not in the repositories :)
<nikkia> and as my 'languages compiled and thus not sucky for millisecond accurate apps' list in umbrello consists of Ada and C++, i think i'm stuck with C++
<laser_tk> &
<laser_tk> damn
<Tm_T> ho
<Tm_T> laser_tk: et vaan osaa
<Tm_T> ;p
<laser_tk> Tm_T: en ni..:D
<Tm_T> =)
<_fen> hi can somone give me a list of the init modes for ubuntu
<spiral> _fen: same as debian
<_fen> ok what are they please?
<spiral> _fen: see http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html
<_fen> ty :)
<_fen> thanks
<amywilson> well I have struck out twice now on trying to install the java 
<Brydenn[WU] > hey guys
<Brydenn[WU] > have a question :)
<Brydenn[WU] > i just installed FireFox via the package manager
<Brydenn[WU] > but its version 1.0.2
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i update that and get the latest release?
<gdh> correct. that's the newest version in Kubuntu
<gdh> security fixes have been applied already.
<pv_> wait until autumn ;)
<SQFreak> he could enable backports.
<Brydenn[WU] > so are you saying this is the latest stable version of FireFox... for Unbuntu?
<kalenedrael> yes
<Brydenn[WU] > k i'll just stick with that then until they make a new Kunbuntu package
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe, i'm too new to this stuff to be messing around that much
<Brydenn[WU] > thank you though
<Tm_T> Brydenn[WU] : it's technically 1.0.4 with just other version number
<Tm_T> same thing
<amywilson> yes it is the latest stable version of firefox but the version number is incorrect there is a thread on that it will direct you too which has the fix to be able to install themes and so on 
<Brydenn[WU] > oh i see
<Brydenn[WU] > whats the command to save something in VI
<Brydenn[WU] > been too long since ive had a programming class heh
<nikkia> :w   :w! (to force)   :wq or :x to write and quit
#kubuntu 2005-07-05
<Brydenn[WU] > nikkia:  so i can X the box out and it will save?
<nikkia> huh?
<Brydenn[WU] > sorry i didnt understand what you meant
<Brydenn[WU] > so in the konsole type :x and it will save and close?
<nikkia> yes
<nikkia> assuming you're in command mode in vi
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i get in "command mode" hehe
<nikkia> escape
<Brydenn[WU] > thank you nikkia 
<Brydenn[WU] > damn
<Brydenn[WU] > installing stuff is way easier than i thought hehe
<nikkia> grrrr
<nikkia> why is it, every time a new java release happens, it looks a bit more gnome like than the last?
<sashmit_> nikkia: sun
<nikkia> each time my tabs in eclipse get a little squarer, and the menu/toolbar background gets a little greyer, and it annoys me
<dolny> Hi
<dolny> Kinda bored, show your desktops people ;)
<dolny> http://www.echostar.pl/~dolny/ubu/zrzut17.jpg
<dolny> ok :/
<Tm_T> I'll show, just you wait
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_056.png
<Tm_T> I should change my background again, too light
<dolny> very nice
<dolny> i couldnt get the konsole to be 
<dolny> borderless
<Riddell> if anyone has ideas for sane artwork for next kubuntu that would be good
<Tm_T> me neither
<dolny> thats why i use gnome terminal under kde :/
<dolny> so wat do you use?
<dolny> for transparent console
<Tm_T> Eterm
<Tm_T> Riddell: sane?
<dolny> and what do you use for the system monitor stats on the right upper corner?
<Tm_T> dolny: torsmo
<Riddell> Tm_T: meaning your and dolny's screenshots are all very nice but arn't suitable for default settings
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah yes
<Riddell> (not meaning to imply that your settings are insane though :)
<Tm_T> sanity
<dolny> :)
<godsmoke> Riddell: don't worry -- I'll make that implication
<dolny> i would use the badger from ubuntuforums
<dolny> its great
<dolny> ok im going to search for torsmo, brb
<godsmoke> http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<dolny> yeah apt-getting it :)
<dolny> but 0.17...
<dolny> ill download the newer one i think
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/ubuntu-oma2-beta-5.png
<dolny> anyway, how can i make my gnome-terminal/eterm sticky ? so its stays on desktop behind all windows when i choose another window to be active? because the terminal minimises instead of staying on the desktop.
<Riddell> Tm_T: too dark, would work if it was transparant
<Riddell> Tm_T: is there an SVG of that?
<dolny> I wish Konversation had a transparency option like Xchat for example
<Riddell> Tm_T: plus it needs to use the kubuntu logo not the ubuntu one
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, see beta in filename
<Tm_T> Riddell: I did tha't back then when I was starting to use gimp as my workhorse
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will do svg soon, It was in my plans anyway :)
<dolny> Ok, it is 01:16 here - time to get some sleep. PS. How do you make the blue irssi 'borders' black? :-) Suppose nobody haven't checked that ;-) Good night.
<Tm_T> Riddell: what you think about this one as an idea: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/kapsi002.png
<Riddell> Tm_T: ooh nice
<Riddell> Tm_T: needs to be transparant and SVG
<Tm_T> Riddell: uh, I'll add it to my todo list
<Riddell> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: any deadlines for suggestions?
<Tm_T> like, before end of august or so?
<Riddell> yes I guess august is about when a decision should be made
<Tm_T> ok
<dolny> guys
<dolny> one question
<dolny> i installed torsmo from deb package
<dolny> and i cant find the config file, its not in .torsmo and .torsmorc
<dolny> locate torsmo doesn't help
<dolny> o_O
<dolny> what can i do?
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> dolny: a) install it from sources (you get newer)
<Tm_T> b) get http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/torsmorc.sample and http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/torsmorc-temp and use them ;)
<dolny> well the deb package was over 0.18 so its new.
<dolny> gonna checkem :)
<bodly> there should also be a sample file in /usr/share/torsmo or /usr/share/doc/torsmo if it's been packaged well
<dolny> hm i checked your screenshot002, nice transparent menu, i didn't knew its possible
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> xosd is funny
<Brydenn[WU] > OMG this OS kicks so much ass
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<dolny> :) ?
<Brydenn[WU] > i just walked through this guide.... http://ubuntuguide.org/  and installed all the stuff i wanted
<Brydenn[WU] > very very helpful
<Brydenn[WU] > especially for a new guy like me
<dolny> :) Kubuntu rocks
<dolny> i installed it over a month ago as my last attempt to linux
<Brydenn[WU] > yah
<dolny> and now its my primary system, i will boot windows in order to play half life 2
<Brydenn[WU] > years ago i tried RedHat and SuSe
<dolny> some day in the future ;] 
<Brydenn[WU] > then recently i installed MEPIS
<bodly> debian rules, ubuntu is even more better and kubuntu is even more betterest
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > yah Kubuntu pwns
<dolny> and we are all geeks, who are going to die single.
<dolny> erm... or not?
<dolny> ;] 
<Brydenn[WU] > and hey dolny... there is a program that will let you play HL2 on linux
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm gonna get it soon
<dolny> yeah i know
<Brydenn[WU] > fixing up my desktop first though
<dolny> i play other games through cedega
<Brydenn[WU] > HL2 is awesome... beat it months ago
<dolny> but hl2 is too damn slow
<Brydenn[WU] > right.... thats the one
<Brydenn[WU] > cedega
<dolny> well i want to install it in order to play mods
<Brydenn[WU] > well you need killer hardware to run HL2 smoothly
<dolny> guess nobody liked that geeks joke ;) seems i need to get some sleep
<Brydenn[WU] > yah i'm a TFC (team fortress classic) clan guy
<Brydenn[WU] > i love that HL mod
<dolny> i really like
<Brydenn[WU] > WU = Wu Tang
<dolny> hl1 mod: battle grounds
<Brydenn[WU] > hmm never played it
<Brydenn[WU] > i only played CS and TFC
<Brydenn[WU] > and i hated CS... to many idiots
<Brydenn[WU] > TFC had more skillz involved
<uniq> ppst. #kubuntu :)
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<Brydenn[WU] > yah yah.. this talk is reserved for gamesurge and gamesnet serbers ;)
<dolny> yeah CS sucks, ok sorry :)
<Brydenn[WU] > lol but hey, no one is asking for help heheh just makin convresation
<Brydenn[WU] > hehehe
<uniq> not to be an asshole or anything.. but well.. you know :)
<dolny> ok
<dolny> so...
<dolny> erm...
<dolny> I love my Kubuntu
<dolny> ;] 
<uniq> :)
<Brydenn[WU] > yah my Kubuntu Box rocks
<Brydenn[WU] > ha, say that 10 times fast
<Brydenn[WU] > ok i got a help question
<Brydenn[WU] > what is a .rpm file?
<uniq> redhat package manager file.
<Brydenn[WU] > i just downloaded LimeWirePro for linux and its a .rpm file
<Brydenn[WU] > shit
<Brydenn[WU] > so it wont work with Kubuntu?
<uniq> you can try to convert it with alien.
<uniq> search for 'alien' in kynaptic.
<Brydenn[WU] > would that be a smart move though?
<uniq> well.. sometimes it works.. sometimes not.
<bodly> alien works great about 1/3 of the time, halfass about 1/3 of the time and not at all about 1/3 of the time
<uniq> it's not good practice for everything.
<Brydenn[WU] > my package manager says alien 8.5 is already installed
<Brydenn[WU] > where do i find it? ;)
<uniq> go to the commandline.
<uniq> alien -d package.rpm
<Brydenn[WU] > oh... thanks
<Brydenn[WU] > ok
<Brydenn[WU] > it converted successfully i guess
<Brydenn[WU] > made limewire-pro_4.8.1-1_i386
<Brydenn[WU] > .deb that is hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > so whats the best way to install a .deb file?
<Brydenn[WU] > apt-get install limewire-pro_4.8.1-1_i386.deb ??
<bodly> then sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Brydenn[WU] > ok
<uniq> you need java to make limewire work.
<uniq> ?? java
<Brydenn[WU] > i already have java
<kinfo> [java]  take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<uniq> ok.
<Brydenn[WU] > :)
<bodly> mmm... java....
<Brydenn[WU] > Unpacking limewire-pro (from limewire-pro_4.8.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<Brydenn[WU] > Setting up limewire-pro (4.8.1-1) ...
<Brydenn[WU] > brydenn@Brydenn:~/Desktop$
<Brydenn[WU] > is that all its supposed to do?
<Brydenn[WU] > haha sweet
<Brydenn[WU] > yah i guess thats all
<Brydenn[WU] > i already had limewire (regular) installed
<Brydenn[WU] > and now it's PRO
<Brydenn[WU] > weeeee
<bodly> cool
<Brydenn[WU] > bye bye nag screen hehe
<uniq> bye.
<uniq> oh.. nag screen :)
<Brydenn[WU] > hahah
<Brydenn[WU] > ok can someone explain to me why XMMS doesnt have any PRESETS to select from by default?
<Brydenn[WU] > how disappointing :(
<uniq> try beep-media-player
<uniq> !! beep
<kinfo> No match for "*beep*"
<Brydenn[WU] > beep is better than XMMS?
<bodly> beep is a port of xmms to gtk2
<Brydenn[WU] > english... lol
<bodly> hehe.  it's a different version of xmms.  basically the same thing
<Brydenn[WU] > hmm ok hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > i'll google it up
<Brydenn[WU] > :)
<bodly> you can get if from www.rarewares.org
<bodly> it's also in the universe repository
<uniq> !learn beep-media-player xmms gtk2 clone. you can get it from the universe using kynaptic or similar tools. Homepage: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<kinfo> Inprinted beep-media-player (memory injection successful)
<bodly> oh, kinfo's a bot. duh
<nikkia> uniq, clone's the wrong word there
<nikkia> its a fork of xmms
<uniq> nikkia: ok, feel free to !relearn
<uniq> :)
<uniq> everyone have access to the bot.
<nikkia> cba tbh
<uniq> cba? 
<nikkia> can't be, and you can guess the rest
<uniq> !relearn beep-media-player a fork of xmms, using gtk2. you can get it from the universe using kynaptic or similar tools. Homepage: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<kinfo> [beep-media-player]  has a different meaning to me now
<uniq> better? :)
<nikkia> yeah
<nikkia> except...
<nikkia> is that the real homepage, or a mirror?
<uniq> first hit on google.
<nikkia> ah, beepmp.sourceforge.net redirects to there (odd, firefox doesn't display the changed url)
<uniq> looks like it's the real.
<uniq> !relearn beep-media-player a fork of xmms, using gtk2. you can get it from the universe using kynaptic or similar tools. Homepage: http://beepmp.sourceforge.net
<kinfo> [beep-media-player]  has a different meaning to me now
<uniq> there.
<nikkia> hmm, firefox does show the redirected url, how odd
<nikkia> i was there earlier, and it stayed as 'beepmp.sourceforge.net'
<nikkia> there again, sf.net has been utter crud this week, i know, that's nothing new...
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : to answer your (much) earlier question, yes, generally, its better than xmms
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > ok well i have it installed
<nikkia> there are a few areas where bmp utterly sucks, like it lacks any kind of IPv6 support for streaming
<Brydenn[WU] > now how do i make it double size so i dont have to be like 3in from the screen
<nikkia> (altho, why on earth streaming is STILL left to the plugins, is anyone's guess, that was a major design flaw of winamp *and* xmms)
<bodly> personally, I love amarok as a media player.  but that's just me
<uniq> i like amarok too.
<nikkia> i like amarok, but i cba to hack it to support AAC files :P
<nikkia> and noone else seems to be in a hurry either
<bodly> haven't used it much for streaming though
<nikkia> bodily, amarok does 'ok' for streaming
<nikkia> it doesn't do as well as xmms tho
<nikkia> especially on sites like live365 where cookies are used
<bodly> i wasn't too impressed with streaming when I first tried it, but that was a way early version
<Brydenn[WU] > lol anyone? hahaha how do you make BEEP bigger so i can see it better?
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : use a different theme
<bodly> there's an option to make it double sized there somewhere.  at least there is in xmms
<nikkia> but most of them are about the same size
<Brydenn[WU] > the theme will really change its size?
<Brydenn[WU] > well this is tiny as hell heh
<Brydenn[WU] > yah i saw the option in XMMS
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : some are bigger, but most seem to be the same size
<Brydenn[WU] > but dont see it on this one
<bodly> try ctl + D
<Brydenn[WU] > sorry bodly  nuttin happened :(
<bodly> bummer
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : the config files are (almost) identical
<nikkia> so you can just copy the double-size config parameter into the .bmp/config file and see what happens
<nikkia> (which is....  absolutely nothing)
<Brydenn[WU] > hmm
<Brydenn[WU] > ok
<bodly> haha
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> seems that there was a bug in 'shaded' mode with double size...
<nikkia> so rather than fix it, they disabled double size mode, 2 versions ago
<eolo> hi! someone can help me to update my debian installation with apt
<godsmoke> eolo: sure, are you having a problem, or just want to know how to do it?
<eolo> just to know how to do it
<godsmoke> alright, well -- you can use a graphical tool such as Kynaptic
<godsmoke> but, I prefer apt directly, it gives you some flexibility
<eolo> how do i set internet source for kynaptics
<godsmoke> simple process (all run through sudo): "sudo apt-get update" updates the list of new packages, once that's done, "sudo apt-get upgrade" will automatically install all of the newest versions of software you curently have installed
<eolo> shall i close all applications?
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> no need
<godsmoke> just open a terminal
<Brydenn[WU] > what do you guys think is better... Kopete or gAIM?
<godsmoke> Brydenn[WU] : depends on your needs, really
<eolo> Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eolo> Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<godsmoke> eolo: close Kynaptic
<Brydenn[WU] > well my only needs are to talk to the people on AIM and Yahoo
<eolo> thanks
<godsmoke> Brydenn[WU] : well ... that may sound simple to you -- but gaim and kopete are in very different stages of development, and you need to decide which is more important to you
<Brydenn[WU] > well what is more important?
<Brydenn[WU] > what do you mean
<godsmoke> Kopete is integrated into KDE, has a qt interface, and is generally nicer to work with than gaim -- however, there are far more plugins for gaim, and its support of file transfers, and protocol specifics is far more advanced than kopete, since it's been in development for much longer
<bodly> basically gaim works better but kopete is prettier
<godsmoke> I use gaim, but would love to be using kopete -- and will switch as soon as kopete gets some of their protocol code to actually work well
<eolo> i've done an installation from a single cd and i would like to install some more thngs...
<Brydenn[WU] > k thanks guys
<Tm_T> I use Kopete now
<godsmoke> eolo: after doing "sudo apt-get update" (which you should have already done) -- doing "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME" where PACKAGENAME is the name of the package you wish to install, will install it
<Tm_T> because I _try_ to develop it :p
<Brydenn[WU] > yah i dont do much file transfering on Yahoo etc
<Brydenn[WU] > so maybe Kopete is better heh
<Brydenn[WU] > ... for me
<godsmoke> Brydenn[WU] : still ... kopete lacks a lot of protocol implementation
<eolo> thanks again, where 's a list of debian packages (organized)
<godsmoke> for example, it refuses to let you put yourself on your buddy list
<uniq> eolo: you can do as godsmoke says, or try the kynaptic package manager if you want a graphical interface.
<bodly> I'd use kopete, but it absolutely sucks trying to use it through the firewall at work
<godsmoke> and it doesn't let you turn off away/idle reporting
<godsmoke> bodly: kopete has nothing to do with a firewall ...
<uniq> eolo: packages.ubuntu.com or in kynaptic
<godsmoke> no more than any other chat client does
<godsmoke> uniq: we already discussed that
<Brydenn[WU] > thanks godsmoke 
<bodly> godsmoke: gaim supports proxies, kopete doesn't
<uniq> godsmoke: oh. ok, i'm just pretending to be active in here. :)
<godsmoke> I am waiting to use kopete -- and will enjoy using it when it meets my needs
<godsmoke> I love their xml templates
<godsmoke> their logging system couldn't be worse though
<bodly> I really like kopete's integration with the kde addressbook.  it's great for keeping track of people at work
<godsmoke> yes, as discussed, kopete is written for kde integration
<godsmoke> but, that's not important when the thing doesn't conform to protocols
<eolo> my kinaptic knows very few packages, he's a newbie as i am?
<bodly> I think bringing kopete in to kde proper was a mistake.  It is in too early a development stage and needs more frequent updates than the KDE release schedule allows
<godsmoke> bodly: agreed
<godsmoke> but it looks promising
<godsmoke> brb
<eolo> my kynaptic knows very few packages, it seem i have to change some config!!
<godsmoke> eolo: alright ... well both kynaptic and apt get their package sources from the same file
<godsmoke> /etc/apt/sources.list
<eolo> shall i add something
<godsmoke> depends on what you have already
<uniq> eolo: yes, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment the lines mentioning universe.
<godsmoke> I don't use kynaptic
<uniq> ?? uncomment
<kinfo> [uncomment]  remove the # at the start of a line.
<uniq> you can also get some good information by reading
<uniq> ?? restrictedformats
<kinfo> [restrictedformats]  Descriptions on how to add support for non-free multimedia-formats and java things can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eolo> ok!!!!!!! it works
<Brydenn[WU] > maybe i'm missing it... but is there a way to SIGN IN invisibly under Yahoo using gAIM ?
<eolo> thanks uniq and godsmoke
<godsmoke> Brydenn[WU] : yes -- but I don't think kopete or gaim support it
<Brydenn[WU] > crap
<godsmoke> gaim might -- I didn't check
<Brydenn[WU] > ok... ya i didnt think so either
<Brydenn[WU] > i just dont see anything in the options, etc
<godsmoke> gaim DOES support invisible
<uniq> well, good night people.
<godsmoke> at least in oscar (aim)
<Brydenn[WU] > from login?
<godsmoke> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q53
<godsmoke> these are the kinds of things that make kopete nowhere near ready for production
<Brydenn[WU] > well uhm
<Brydenn[WU] > you can go invisible yes
<Brydenn[WU] > but i want to be invisible from the START... not set it after i look available
<Brydenn[WU] > in windows yahoo you can login invisible from the start
<godsmoke> then use windows
<Brydenn[WU] > haha F that
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe i'll figure something out ;) thanks godsmoke 
<eolo> how can i tell to apt-get to install even required dependencies 
<unome> -f
<bodly> don't you hate it when people ask a question then leave before you can answer?
<unome> hehe
<godsmoke> bodly: yes, they sit there in the channel history, taunting you
<godsmoke> sometimes I answer them without anyone there
<bodly> LOL
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<amywilson> hello I am having some major issues installing java on my laptop didn't have a problem with mozzill but now it is gone for some reason
<amywilson> I am brand new to ubuntu and linux all together which is probably my biggest problem
<stm_designer> hello 
<othernoob> anyone know how i can make a screenshot of a movie? kaffeine crashes when i try to
<godsmoke> othernoob: just use mplayer
<othernoob> mplayer is fooked on my system..
<godsmoke> well, I'm sorry
<godsmoke> fix it
<ookii> any package that works for ubuntu works for kubuntu right? (except for maybe some gnome centric ones?)
<othernoob> godsmoke, and how would i make a screenshot with mplayer?
<godsmoke> just take a screenshot ...
<godsmoke> like you would any other time
<godsmoke> ookii: kubuntu is not a separate system
<godsmoke> ookii: kubuntu is an installer, and a set of kde-related packages to be used in conjunction with ubuntu
<ookii> godsmoke: thought so, thanks for the confirmation
<ookii> apparently debian doesn't support xorg or something
<godsmoke> uh ...
<ookii> which i want, so i have to reinstall kubunut, which i killed after an ubuntu person said i should just go to debian
<godsmoke> yeah, it's not a matter of support
<godsmoke> it's really a political issue
<godsmoke> there's plenty of unofficial xorg repositories for debian
<ookii> godsmoke: i love ubuntu, it's just that there aren't as many precompiled packages out there it seems, i need things to be easy! (which it looks like they won't be)
<godsmoke> ubuntu has the same packages debian does
<godsmoke> that's what `universe` is for
<ookii> godsmoke: i hear most of them work, but not all
<godsmoke> and/or `multiverse`
<godsmoke> that doesn't really make sense
<ookii> the one!
<Tm_T> http://www.riemurasia.net/jylppy/albumit/00/gates.jpg
<Tm_T> ;p
<godsmoke> Tm_T: that image ... is roughly 6 years old
<godsmoke> but thank you for reintroducing it
<ookii> lol i watched the balmer touting windows 1.0 today, that is some freaky stuff
<ookii> anyway, so now i'm more confused
<Tm_T> yes it's old, I saw it first time 4 years ago
<godsmoke> anyway -- let's leave the gates-bashing out of here
<ookii> godsmoke: so the point of ubuntu is roughly so the stuff is setup in the first place, and it's easier and prettier to use
<ookii> godsmoke: because if i can get xorg for debian, i'm not really seeing the difference, but then again i'm a total noob
<godsmoke> ookii: you don't need to lecture me on the point of ubuntu -- I never challenged that
<ookii> godsmoke: no no i'm asking
<monchy> your an ornery guy huh godsmoke lol
<godsmoke> well ... I'm not one to create a mission statement for ubuntu -- but my general understanding is that ubuntu was created so that reliable, regular updates, with corporate support, as well as a focused, managed set of packages would be available
<godsmoke> monchy: nope
<godsmoke> a lot of people aren't happy about the way debian was/is run -- some of those people are ubuntu supporters
<monchy> sorry about the delay. anyway what specifically aren't people happy about?
* sproingie is getting very very unhappy about linux, and can sum it up in one word: kswapd
<godsmoke> monchy: about debian?
<monchy> yes, about debian
<ookii> bah i avoided debian for so long because it was outdated, and now i installed it (after kubuntu mind you) and it still seems outdated (even though i thought they updated it), i think it's time to just reinstall kubuntu
<godsmoke> heh -- well, for starters -- long inclusion delays -- this can be chalked up to security/bug testing -- but, in the end, the vast majority of people want newer packages as fast as possible
<godsmoke> ookii: outdated???
<godsmoke> why would you have to reinstall?
<godsmoke> also -- debian has some issues with getting things setup -- there's a number of known things -- and the average (read: redhat) user doesn't want to deal with that
<ookii> godsmoke:  i just remember when i had ubuntu was that everything looked really great, i didn't even want to use windows, but with the x11 that comes with sarge, i dont't get the same feeling (i could be crazy though)
<godsmoke> that's meaningless
<godsmoke> the x server has NOTHING to do with what graphics you're looking at
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<godsmoke> please, don't criticize something you don't understand
<kalenedrael> well, it sort of does, but not in that way
<monchy> the one thing i love about ubuntu, i can always install the ati drivers with ease
<godsmoke> kalenedrael: not 'what' graphics -- just graphics or not
<kalenedrael> yes
<godsmoke> kalenedrael: I was careful with my wording -- I had a feeling someone would respond with that
<ookii> so there is no different between xfree86 and xorg in terms of looks?
<godsmoke> absolutely not
<godsmoke> none*
<kalenedrael> xorg performs better, i think
<godsmoke> they have nothing to do with the prettiness of your graphics
<kalenedrael> but in terms of looks, no
<ookii> it's all just based on the window manager
<godsmoke> right
<ookii> what does kubuntu come with again, 3.3.2?
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> you mean, kde?
<monchy> 3.4.0
<godsmoke> 3.4.1 is linked in the topic as well
<ookii> ah damn, there ya go, sarge comes with 3.3.2
<godsmoke> it's brand new
<kalenedrael> i could be using the lastest version of everything and still have it look like shit
<godsmoke> ookii: sigh
<kalenedrael> kde 3.4 is quite a bit better than 3.3
<godsmoke> you don't understand the way debian is organized
<monchy> just can't wait for 3.5 and have konqueror adblock
<godsmoke> sarge is ancient -- nobody I know would touch sarge
<godsmoke> stable? -- that's something you use for some crappy server no one cares about
<kalenedrael> you want debian unstable
<godsmoke> right
<ookii> i know they ousted the head guy, and they run like 12 seperate branches for different processors and thats why things take so long, and they do extensive testing
<kalenedrael> stable is for platforms that need, well, stability
<godsmoke> ookii: right -- debian has a TOTALLY different mission than ubuntu does
<godsmoke> they're not for the same people
<ookii> i mean just lay it to me straight, go 'sarge is old and busted and you should install kubuntu cause it's new and shiny' and i will, it seems to me kubuntu is the better pick
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> you're slanting comments now
<kalenedrael> i don't think you can honestly or truthfully say one is better than the other
<godsmoke> kubuntu is easy and simple like redhat
<godsmoke> debian is rough around the edges -- made for people who know what they're doing
<ookii> well for a noob who would like things easy and upon a clean install off the newest cd, would like everything reasonably up to date
<kalenedrael> godsmoke, i wouldn't say that... there are still not too many gui config utils
<godsmoke> you're not listening
<kalenedrael> or not many that i use, anyway
<godsmoke> kalenedrael: it's close enough -- don't nitpick over that
<kalenedrael> meh
<kalenedrael> ok, well, i agree with you that the mission is different
<sproingie> sarge isn't "old and busted", it simply isn't as well packaged if, for example, you have an ATI card
<godsmoke> it was a simple comparison -- don't take it for more
<sproingie> for me it was a matter of installing some stuff from restricted, and presto
<godsmoke> ookii: sarge is not on the same level of tested stability as hoary
<godsmoke> hoary = debian unstable
<sproingie> hoary was a snapshot of unstable
<godsmoke> warty = debian testing
<sproingie> warty was once a snapshot of unstable
<sproingie> just like breezy is now a snapshot of unstable
<godsmoke> right -- see -- people are just so ignorant about what they're trying to talk about
<godsmoke> don't compare sarge to hoary
<godsmoke> that's meaningless
<ookii> lol man you sure are helpful, but at the same time incredible bitter
<godsmoke> well, you really weren't listening
<ookii> i'm going to go install kubuntu again and be happy, thanks for the advice
<ookii> the insults didn't help much in that regard, thanks!
<kakalto> hrm
* sproingie is running into kswapd issues on so many different linux platforms, that his favorite distro is leaning steadily toward freebsd
<sproingie> googling on kswapd turns up at least 7 *years* of performance killing bugs
<sproingie> supposedly they patched it in 2.6.11... like they did three times before, no doubt
* sproingie thinks the linux VM needs to be "patched" with a butcher knife.  cut the whole thing out and put in a working VM
<monchy> et?
<kakalto> enemy territory
<kakalto> but I remembered something
<kakalto> but now I'm going to go back to it
<kakalto> it's the GPL expansion to Return to Castle Wolfenstein
<monchy> you play on a shrub exp server?
<kakalto> shrub?
<kakalto> I play with etpro on a local(new zealand) server
<monchy> yah, keeps your exp saved as long as your in game
<monchy> carries over every round
<kakalto> but stops at end of game?
<kakalto> then yes
<kakalto> otherwise no
<monchy> doesn't stop til you quit game, kinda fun but makes it unbalanced
<kakalto> true
<monchy> think i'll get a game or two in. bbl
<kakalto> hehe
<brach> hah
<brach> /msg nickserv register
<MrVoid> what is that package you have to install when you first get kubuntu in order to have all the basic things in terms of stuff like libraries and compilers on your computer?
<Tm_T> compiler(s): build-essential
<MrVoid> that's it exactly, thanks
<godsmoke> damn internet outages
<godsmoke> it's way too silent in here
<aseigo> it only sounds silent
* mrmanic checks his hearing
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> anyway
<Ayreon> Kubuntus a good pick?
<godsmoke> Ayreon: all depends on your needs
<Ayreon> can u elaborate what kubuntu is suitable for
<Ayreon> plz
<godsmoke> well, first, Kubuntu is simply a set of KDE/KDE-related packages for Ubuntu -- so one can talk about who Ubuntu is suited for
<godsmoke> which is answered on their website
<godsmoke> but Ubuntu is about making a distro that is simple to set up, and still has the powerful underpinnings of debian
<Ayreon> i'd like to know how to run to OS's, XP and Kubuntu as startup options
<Ayreon> two*
<godsmoke> Kubuntu will automatically detect another OS on the same computer, and place it in the bootup manager
<Ayreon> ok so  in other words when the iso is loaded up at startup and setup runs it wont get rid of xp
<godsmoke> no, it won't get rid of XP unless you ask it to
<Ayreon> ok thanks
<godsmoke> just follow the instructions
<Brydenn[WU] > hey godsmoke 
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm having a bit of trouble adding themes to Kubuntu
<Brydenn[WU] > they dont show up for whatever reason
<jseastuasn> woot
<jseastuasn> wtf is up?
<jseastuasn> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > i think _root  just installed Konversation ;)
<jseastuasn> indeed
<Brydenn[WU] > heh
<Brydenn[WU] > so hey jseastuasn you know much about installing themes?
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm having trouble 
<jseastuasn> hmmm
<jseastuasn> well im new to linux myself but i could try to help lol
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe
<Brydenn[WU] > 2 n00bs
<jseastuasn> meh
<jseastuasn> so what type of file is it?
<Brydenn[WU] > they need to make this background in a HIGHER resolution .... http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/25942-1.jpg
<jseastuasn> no fucking shit lol
<Brydenn[WU] > haha thats ok
<Brydenn[WU] > i found one better than that
<jseastuasn> send the better one!
<Brydenn[WU] > haha one sec
<Brydenn[WU] > http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/25020-AJolie47_R8HFNM4A.jpg  <--- there you go
<Brydenn[WU] > now that's F'n hot
<jseastuasn> heh
* nikkia wakes
<jseastuasn> i want a background of gary coleman getting decapitated :-)
<Ayreon> hi, how do I do the proper partitioning to keep my current os?  while i install kubuntu without loosing data.  (using the partitioner during install)
<jseastuasn> umm tell it to use left over space
<Ayreon> yes i tell it to use left over space however it brings a warning that it will delete the partition, if it deletes a partition with the containing data would the data be deleted?
<jseastuasn> no just do it
<Ayreon> is this os enable fast performance
<Ayreon> then xp
<godsmoke> Ayreon: what do you mean?
<Ayreon> i was told that the reason my internet connection is slow is because of xp, and that linux would show significent performance and more flexibility then xp
<godsmoke> I highly doubt xp had anything to do with your "internet connection [being] 
<godsmoke> slow"
<godsmoke> linux CAN offer significant performance gains over xp -- but KDE is not a place to look for that
<godsmoke> flexibility -- sure, linux offers plenty of flexibility
<Tm_T> whoa
<nikkia> morning Tm_T
<Tm_T> good day to you nikkia 
<nikkia> just updated my copy of eclipse
<nikkia> doesn't seem to have made much difference, except for a new progress bar at startup
<Tm_T> I think never touvhed eclipse myself :p
<nikkia> the project i'm working on at work atm is java so i don't really have much choice
<nikkia> especially when the SDK is distributed to us as an eclipse project :P
<Tm_T> :p
<buz> weeird
<buz> if i run my dcop script in konsole, it works just fin
<buz> if i run it from cron, it complains about not being able to connect to dcop
<Brydenn[WU] > hey nikkia 
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm having a little trouble copying some folders do a directory
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm pretty sure i need "root" access to do it
<buz> sudo cp [...] 
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i do it without having to mess around with the konsole
<buz> the konsole is your friend
<Brydenn[WU] > ya sure it is
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<buz> but theoretically you can rund kdesu konqueror to have a konqueror running as root
<buz> its evil, but it works
<Brydenn[WU] > why is it "evil"?
<buz> cause it could have all sorts of holes
<Brydenn[WU] > well how do i do it the evil way lol
<nikkia> it'd be nice if konq could offer a 'try again as root' option :/
<buz> type the command in the run dialog in the k menu
<buz> it would be painful to implement that i guess
<nikkia> buz, not really
<buz> mhh konqueror cant just become root
<buz> it would have to launch itself with kdesu
<nikkia> buz, it can elevate the copy thread to root privs quite easily
<buz> how?
<buz> i dont think you can elevate threads, at all
<buz> processes, sure, threads i dont think so
<nikkia> ok, process then :)
<Brydenn[WU] > thank you guys... that was easy hehe
<nikkia> anyway, it could be done
<buz> remember to close the root konqueror after that
<nikkia> let me put it another way
<nikkia> finder can do it on OS X :)
<buz> but finder sucks otherwise
<jseastuasn> woot
<Brydenn[WU] > hey buz or nikkia ... is there a way to change the size of the icons in the desktop?
<buz> mhh kcontrol perhaps
<buz> dunno
<buz> never cared
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > yes thank you
<nikkia> hah
<nikkia> off topicness: you know how pink floyd said 'we'll reunite ONCE for live8, and that's it'? well, they've now said 'well, if its sucessful, we might do a world tour or two'
<opi> Hi
<Brydenn[WU] > k another dumb GUI question
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i get the damn TRASH CAN on the desktop 
<Brydenn[WU] > i know how to remove it from the panel
<Brydenn[WU] > just want it on the desktop instead
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : cdd  to~/esktop
<nikkia> erk
<nikkia> hold on
<Brydenn[WU] > k
<nikkia> let my sys speed stabilisse a sec
<nikkia> ok
<nikkia> cd to ~/Desktop
<nikkia> edit Trash.desktop
<nikkia> trash.desktop even
<nikkia> change 'Hidden=true' to 'Hidden=false'
<nikkia> and, erm
<nikkia> you might need to log out and log back in
<Brydenn[WU] > lol there no other newbier way to do it? heh
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : tbh, having the trash on the desktop isn't as good as having it on the panel anyway
<Brydenn[WU] > isnt that more opinion than fact?
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : no, not really, the trash icon being on the desktop, its just a file, it can be accidently deleted, etc
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : whereas when its in the panel, you have all the same benefits, but its not a fragile file
<nikkia> and the panel *shouldn't* ever be obscured by windows
<nikkia> (it can be, but KDE does its best to move apps out the way)
<Brydenn[WU] > alright
<Brydenn[WU] > maybe thats why "windows" is always dying haha
<nikkia> argh!!!!
<nikkia> evil random number generatory-thing
<jseastuasn> 666
<nikkia> heh, no, i wanted to test if collecting a prize counted against the in:out prize ratio
<nikkia> and the RNG gave me 20 loses in a row
<ztonzy> hi :)
<ztonzy> Konversation is a nice IRC-client ^_^  hehe
<opi> it is
<opi> I've droped XChat in it favor
<opi> but I still use irssi
<opi> ztonzy: configure OSD feature
<opi> ztonzy: it's a real hit :-)
<ztonzy> opi: OSD ?
<opi> ztonzy: you can work and be up-to-date with IRC happening
<opi> ztonzy: on screen display
<ztonzy> where to set it ?
<opi> ztonzy: small windows that popup on IRC events
<opi> go to configuration/OSD
<ztonzy> ok
<ztonzy> set
<ztonzy> opi: if minizmied in try, this will work ?
<ztonzy> tray*
<ztonzy> ah looks cool
<opi> yes
<ztonzy> thanks for tip
<ztonzy> opi: set it to only show my nick and query ;)  thansk for tip!
<opi> ztonzy: you're welcome
<opi> ztonzy: it's teh feature ;>
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> but you cant chat there...just shows messeges, right ?
<opi> yup
<opi> a thing that will notice you when the IDLE on # is gone ;)
<cloud> hi all
<opi> hi
<cloud> anyone can help me? i have a problem in making mplayer
<opi> building it?
<cloud> make returns error
<opi> paste it
<cloud> ok
<cloud> done
<cloud> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/326
<opi> *click*
<cloud> *_*
<opi> looks like you're missing GL stuff
<opi> could you ./configure it without GL first?
<opi> then try again
<opi> emil@aru:~/src/MPlayer-1.0pre7 $ ./configure --help | grep gl
<opi>   --enable-gl            build with OpenGL render support [autodetect] 
<cloud> how can i configure withoout gl?
<opi> ./configure --disable-gl
<cloud> ok
<cloud> i try
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> oh, macaroni
<opi> Tm_T: hum?
<mikl> Bah, I can't get Linspire Clear to show up in my styles-menu, even though I have just installed it...
<Brydenn[WU] > nikkia: need a little more help ;)
<Brydenn[WU] > how do i get my windows HD to auto mount
<Brydenn[WU] > says /media/windows doesnt exist or whatever
<cloud> i configured without gl now i'm making
<Skaag> what's the name of the package that contains windows media codecs?
<opi> Skaag: w32codecs ;)
<opi> Skaag: but they are not in Universe ;)
<Skaag> thanks :-)
<Skaag> where are they, then? :-] 
<opi> I have no idea ;D
<opi> somewhere in unofficial repos
<opi> try backports
<opi> or apt-get.org
<opi> or wait, maye I have it
<Skaag> thanks!!
<opi> Skaag: downloading. wait a bit more. ;)
<Tm_T> sad, so sad
<Skaag> what's sad?
<Tm_T> tomorrow I have to leave this apartment... and I can't get internet connection until august :/
<Skaag> ouch!!!!!
<Skaag> why not?!
<Tm_T> because, there's few twists so I can't order it yet
<opi> Tm_T: so you can enjoy summer without the computer!
<Skaag>    what twists, if I may ask?
<Tm_T> opi: but there's so much to do :/
<Tm_T> Skaag: well, when you're not the owner of the phone line...
<Skaag> do they require identification?
<Skaag> I was able to coax the telco lady to allow ADSL on this line altough I am not the owner, by saying I am the owner :-)
<Skaag> his ID was on the contract, she asked it, I said it, and voila!
<opi> here all you need is a contract to rent the flat
<Tm_T> Skaag: yeah, but my parents would kill me then :p
<Skaag> later some time I spoke with him, and told him I got internet activated and he didn't care at all ;-)
<Skaag> the line belongs to your parents?
<Tm_T> Skaag: yes, I am moving back home
<opi> oh
<Tm_T> student life
<Skaag> and they won't understand that you need internet?
<Skaag> show them Malta's bill of rights
<Skaag> it says there that an Internet Connection is a basic human right
<Tm_T> Skaag: well, we agreed adsl will come, but when is the key question
<buz> does it REALLY say that?
<buz> cool
<Tm_T> Skaag: if I order it now, it will be opened after 1month ...
<Skaag> beg the telco
<opi> Tm_T: man, that's long time
<opi> Tm_T: Poland sucks when it comes to Internet
<opi> Tm_T: but if you order Internet connection from our company
<opi> Tm_T: you would get it within 3 days
<Skaag> beg them, it works
<Skaag> i tried it twice
<Tm_T> Skaag: it won't, I know it too well
<Skaag> and twice they managed to make it happen after only 1 week
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<opi> Skaag: http://bronikowski.com/upload/w32codecs.deb
<opi> Skaag: then sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<apokryphos> opi: it's in the repositories
<Tm_T> am I only one whos encountering heavy problems with mov files?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I used to, too, for some reason, but fixed recently. I got another version of kaffeine, not sure if that changed it...
<Skaag> opi: I got one from marillate source... is that older maybe?
<apokryphos> at least this one doesn't run up the CPU to a zillion %
* Skaag checks the version
<apokryphos> (another version, as in, another package I mean)
<Skaag> the audio does not work very well
<opi> Skaag: well, not everything will work
<opi> Skaag: some codecs are just *t.
<cloud> opi without gl compiled succesfully
<jesus> shit shit shit the server is down with the kernal source and i need it to install my invidia drivers!!!!
<jesus> nvidia*** lol
<Skaag> jesus: try a mirror no?
<apokryphos> Hm, I seem to still have the sound problem in them. Really annoying crackling sound
<opi> cloud: :-)
<jesus> well i was using kynaptic cuz thats so much easier and well ehh im to dumb to set up anything just from a file i downloaded
<opi> jesus: you're not :-)
<cloud> what can i do now?
<jesus> oh?
<opi> cloud: go to the mplayer directory
<cloud> to have the GUI?
<cloud> yes..
<opi> cloud: and call ./gmplayer
<cloud> then
<cloud> ok
<jesus> well if i wasnt that dumb i wouldnt be here lol
<opi> jesus: installing from .deb file is easy
<opi> jesus: you just call dpkg -i deb_package.deb
<opi> and that's it
<Skaag> apokryphos: depends on the encoding, sometimes it's crackling, sometimes it's broken
<jesus> well ill check into it lol ill stay on here
<cloud> opi: no such file or directory
<apokryphos> I think you're right; some play smoother
<opi> cloud: try ./mplayer
<cloud> opi: which directory you mean?
<apokryphos> But these ones still play perfectly on Windoze
<opi> same
<Skaag> apokryphos: yes works fine in windows, of course
<cloud> opi: ok the program runs...but in text mode displaying the list of the parameters...
<Skaag> apokryphos: windows has been playing video files since 1995 - had a lot of time to get things right
<Skaag> actually also before 95
<opi> cloud: call it with a movie as parameter
<opi> cloud: ie. ./mplayer mymovie.mpg -vo xv -fs
<cloud> OK
<opi> cloud: if you want to have gui
<opi> cloud: call ./configure --disable-gl --enable-gui
<opi> and recompile it
<opi> then you will have gmplayer -- guimplayer
<cloud> ok
<opi> but you need gtk1.2 headers
<opi> so apt-get libgtk1.2-dev first!
<cloud> ok
<jesus> all i can find are tarballs and not .deb
<opi> jesus: compiling is quite easy :-)
<cloud> opi: installed libgtk1.2 now configuring with gui enabling options
<opi> cloud: good, good
<cloud> opi: i always have problem with compiling packets...when configure or make have problems i can't understand which problem is..or which dependence is missing
<jesus> ok well im downloading it
<opi> cloud: Experience is a only source of knowledge
<opi> cloud: do it once, twice, nth-time
<opi> cloud: you will get the idea :-)
<cloud> opi: understood...
<cloud> opi: making :D
<cloud> first help : Tm_T | second help: uniq | third help: opi
<cloud> support is a great thing :D
<opi> we're building community
<opi> Linux is about a) developers b) community
<opi> remove one pice and the FOSS is no more ;)
<cloud> foss?
<opi> Free and Open Source Software
<opi> for a short, FOSS ;)
<Tm_T> cloud: ?
<Tm_T> ah I got it :)
<cloud> yes?
<cloud> hehe ok
<shogouki> its damn hot here
<opi> it's quite cold here :P
<cloud> yeah here in italy is +30
<cloud> very hote
<Tm_T> only +28'C in my apartment
<shogouki> ~35 here
<shogouki> ~45/50 in my apartment
<shogouki> (i guess)
<opi> 20 +/1 
<opi> +/- 1
<cloud> opi: this make is taking a lot of time:D
<cloud> my brother is reinstalling xp cause it was not executing the exe files...
<Tm_T> haha
<cloud> ghghgh
<shogouki> when it executes exe files its spywares :)
<Tm_T> cloud: use all your verbal skill to punish him ] ;=
<cloud> i closed my relationship with microsoft this week installing kubuntu.
<opi> cloud: well, MPlayer is quite big application
<cloud> now i'm a happy man and i'm out of the tunnel
<opi> cloud: that's why we're using binary packages
<opi> cloud: in Gentoo you would have wait.. and wait.. and wait..
<opi> cloud: try compile Gnome/KDE and OO.org
<cloud> opi: i'll bet it...
<opi> then Mozilla
<cloud> in fact i'm going to have lunch
<cloud> see ya later guys...
<opi> lucky you ;)
<shogouki> earth is too hot already, stop compiling your softwares
<opi> ;))
<opi> give up! or I'll recompile Ubuntu's repos!
<shogouki> how many reinstallations of win xp does it take to add 1C to earth temp ?
<opi> every
<jesus> ehhh speaking of compiling  i got the source downloaded
<opi> jesus: btw: what application do you want do build?
<opi> jesus: maybe it's packaged?
<jesus> err well i downloaded my nvidia drivers and i need the kernel source so i can recompile the kernel
<shogouki> yeah, save forests, use apt-get
<opi> jesus: well, you don't have to
<opi> jesus: also, why not use prepared kernel?
<opi> jesus: grab nvidia-glx and go, go, go
<jesus> where do i get it?
<opi> jesus: also you don't need to recompile kernel, only compile module
<opi> jesus: wait
<opi> jesus: are you using Synaptic/Kynaptic/KPacakges or console?
<jesus> kynaptic
<opi> OK
<jesus> i have all the servers setup
<jesus> multiverse and universe
<opi> do you have restricted?
<jesus> yes
<opi> get nvidia-glx package
<jesus> which category?
<jesus> :-) nvm
<jesus> weee *giggles*
<jesus> lol
<opi> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<opi> here's everything I would have type :P
<opi> so I'll make my job easier and paste URL to you :>
<apokryphos> jesus uses Kubuntu? Sweet. 
<Tm_T> he's just false prophet
<apokryphos> :-O
<shogouki> we need another cross
<oscar> ola
<Tm_T> hullo
<oscar> algun espaol
<elmago> hi all
<elmago> can someone help me http://rafb.net/paste/results/omoOGi46.html
<elmago> i like to install new ipw220 driver and when i enter the command make i get this error 
<Tm_T> hmm, deutch
<elmago> can someone help me http://rafb.net/paste/results/omoOGi46.html
<elmago> [14:03]  <elmago> i like to install new ipw220 driver and when i enter the command make i get this error 
<Tm_T> elmago: in that paste, are you sure you have header package installed?
<elmago> how do i check it
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<Tm_T> does it return "already newest version" ?
<elmago> yes
<opi> http://bronikowski.com/?menu=single&id=75 ;-) evilness
<cloud> ok i'm building the deb package of gmplayer
<cloud> :DD
<Tm_T> cloud: why not Kplayer?
<apokryphos> or kaffeine, or xine player
<elmago> anybody who knows how to solve this problem?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: hmm, I was talking about mplayer guis
* apokryphos doesn't know what it means
<cloud> Tm_T: dunno...i was trying to see a WMV3 video file but kaffeine noatun and VLC don't have the needed codec
<Tm_T> ah
<cloud> so i was installing mplayer cuz it has the codec
<apokryphos> Tm_T: oh, right.
<geko> hi guys
<geko> i have installed kubuntu-desktop via apt
<Tm_T> cloud: install it, and try to install Kplayer aswell, Qt frontend to Mplayer
<apokryphos> cloud: I thought they shared all the same codecs... I know wmv work for me; no idea what wmv3 is.
<geko> it's working ine so now i wanna remove the gnome desktop
<geko> how can i?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hello
<apokryphos> hey
<cloud> wmv3 is the latest version of wmv codec i think...
<apokryphos> geko: There's no real reason to unless you're low on space, but you can probably use the debfoster command with ubuntu-desktop
<cloud> opi i compiled and installed gmplayer but i receive this: Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<cloud> and no skin file.
<opi> cloud: first one can be ignored ;-)
<Skaag> It looks like i'm going to the beach to catch some sun
<opi> cloud: about no skin -- I have no idea, you need to put it somewhere :>
<apokryphos> coool
<opi> cloud: consult http://mplayerhq.hu 
<opi> cloud: because I never used gmplayer :(
<apokryphos> geko: using debfoster: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<pain64> hi
<oscar> algun espaol
<oscar> ola
<oscar> algun espaol
<cloud> opi: skin configured with command -skin newskin. gmplayer started.
<cloud> :D
<opi> cloud: glad you made it! :-)
<oscar> algun espaol
<Tm_T> :/
<cloud> heheh
<oscar> algun espaol
<oscar> ke em pueda yaudar
<oscar> porfavor
<oscar> algun
<oscar> espaol
<opi> ummm
<oscar> opi eres espaol
<opi> oscar: nope. I can write Polish/English only :P
<opi> oscar: maybe try ubuntu-es?
<oscar> no entiendo
<oscar> i'm novice
<opi> OK, there's #ubuntu-se dedicated for Spainish guys, you can try to get help there, unless someone from Spain is now here. :-)
<oscar> tanke
<oscar> no hay andie
<oscar> no people
<oscar> in this canel
<opi> they seems to be IDLE
<opi> you have problems with Kubuntu?
<opi> maybe I could help, just try to say what's wrong
<BkE> in which file can I change the resolution of runlevel 3?
<opi> terminal?
<opi> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmilOppelnBronikowski
<opi> go to IHate640x480
<opi> link
<opi> or something
<opi> I can not renember how I entitled it ;p
<BkE> thanks:)
<BkE> I mean, if kubuntu is booted, in the login screen, I go to "Console Login"
<BkE> sorry for my bad english:)
<opi> umm
<opi> I see that my link is not active after Wiki transaction
<opi> wait a bit more
<BkE> ok
<BkE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IHate640x480
<BkE> this page?:)
<opi> yes
<opi> ;)
<cloud> opi: do you know something about this?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/327
<BkE> I love google :p
<BkE> thnx opi 
<cloud> error msg that i have on startup of kde
<opi> you're welcome
<opi> cloud: wait
<opi> disable composite in KDE
<opi> dropshadows, menu transparency
<opi> your X.org don't support it
<opi> from what I've heard, composite is still in beta
<opi> but I never used it, since my NeoMagic is not even 3D accelerated ;D
<cloud> ok..and what can i do to have these translucency etc..etc..?
<BkE> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash => kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash vga=791   correct?
<opi> should be :-)
<BkE> ok, I will try:)
<BkE> bbl :p
<ychahibi> Hi ! Any tips to improve Kubuntu speed performances ?
<opi> it's quite fast ;)
<bke> sweet, it works fine
<opi> that would be $20 ;))
<bke> thanks to opi :))
<bke> :p
<cloud> mmm when i try to navigate the samba resources from a window client samba ask me the password for the guest user...
<opi> yeah, Windows XP changed Samba a bit
<opi> google for it, it's quite easy to change
<opi> but I have no idea how ;P
<opi> changed Samba/changed Samba settings
<cloud> ?
<cloud> from the windows clients i can't browse the folders...
<cloud> it aske me username and password
<cloud> *_*
<opi> aaa
<opi> OK
<opi> it's simple :)
<opi> sudo
<opi> sudo -s
<opi> then
<opi> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<opi> or nano
<opi> or whatever editor you like
<opi> search for security
<opi> change
<opi> security = user
<opi> to 
<opi> security = share
<opi> then /etc/init.d/samba restart
<opi> done
<opi> ;)
<jesus> woot
<opi> man, I should write a book ;)
<jesus> u should
<jesus> ur god
<jesus> lol
<opi> I'm not, he's old ;)
<opi> I'm still around 25 ;P
<jesus> well now i have another prob for you if you dont mind. im downloading the 686 kernel and i currently have the 386 kernel how do i tell my comp to use the 686?
<opi> simple ;>
<pain64> don't neeed to
<jesus> ok
<opi> also, it should run automagicly
<pain64> grub wil be updated automatically and 686 kernel will be default
<pain64> so, just reboot
<jesus> so after i get the 686 downloaded should i restart and uninstall 386
<opi> then use uname -a to check it out
<opi> you don't need to uninstall it
<jesus> ok
<jesus> thanks man
<pain64> correct, leave until it's sure everything works
<jesus> brb
<ychahibi> Does using linux-686 make ubuntu faster ?
<pain64> slightly
<ychahibi> Is there any way to rebuild all the packages for 686 ?
<pain64> yes
<opi> there was a project like that
<opi> but there's not much sens for that
<ychahibi> Why ?
<opi> the speed gain will not be so significan
<opi> I've been running highly-optimalized Gentoo on laptop
<opi> and Debain
<opi> there was no difference
<ychahibi> But when I tested Yoper it was very fast except for the boot time
<opi> changing arch switch in GCC won't turn everything to be superoptimalized
<opi> you can use prelink to gain some speed 
<opi> or other tricks
<ychahibi> yes .
<pain64> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<pain64> describes how to rebiuld all packages
<opi> this must be painfull :D
<ychahibi> or buy more RAM ! ;)
<nikkia> ychahibi: not an option for my laptop
* sproingie prelinked once, never noticed a difference
<nikkia> it has 192MB and its not enough, its also as much as the chipset will support
<sproingie> possibly with 1G of ram it doesnt help much
<jesus> okie dokie so what do i type to check it?
<opi> uname -a
<jesus> k
<ychahibi> with 512 it's very cool
<opi> I have 256/P2@400
<opi> KDE is barable 
<jesus> woot
<jesus> sorry
<jesus> w00t
<sproingie> does prelink do relocations ahead of time or something?
<sproingie> never figured out exactly how it works
<jesus> lol
<jesus> well thanks again
<ychahibi> sproingie : I've tested it today , not great
<opi> this are the sad times
<opi> years ago we did *optimalization* to gain speed
<sproingie> i know windows has a tool that tries to relocate everything to unique bases
<pain64> prelinking works will imho. messure time between startup of openoffice with and without prelinking
<sproingie> speeds things WAY up
<opi> now we entrust everything to CPU vendors and compiler switch
<pain64> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml
<sproingie> oh please, not another "in my day men were men" fogie rant
<ychahibi> ;)
<ychahibi> bye
<ralf> how much stuff is in a kubuntu dvd?
<pain64> ralf, i think it is just the live and install cd#s bundled together
<pain64> but not sure
<ralf> i need a whole repository
<opi> rsync it
<opi> then burn it to DVD ;)
<cloud> opi: nothin'...samba continues to refuse connections...now the xp client can't browse the network..
<opi> strange
<ralf> i'll put it on a nfs partition
<opi> are you sure that there's a security = share?
<cloud> yes
<cloud> i changed in smb.conf
<cloud> now it don't ask me the password..
<opi> have you restarted it
<opi> +?
<opi> maybe you've broken it somewhere else
<cloud> but the xp client can't totally browse the network
<cloud> yes i done ./samba restart
<opi> there's testparm program
<opi> it will test config of samba
<cloud> done...i'll past the result of the test
<opi> OK
<cloud> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/328
<opi> got it
<opi> I figured out that it will be next id ;))
<cloud> ghghgh
<opi> OK, first thing -- I'm not a big Samba expert, but if I recall clearly, you can't share your /home like that
<opi> add # before obey pam
<opi> where's your computer name defined?
<cloud> so i have to comment that line
<opi> netbios aliases = K5 -- IIRC there was different way to do that
<opi> try it
<sproingie> sharing your homedir in samba uses a special section or syntax or something
<opi> sproingie: something like that, I'm not quite sure
<opi> I run NFS ;)
<sproingie> opens up all homedirs, more or less
<sproingie> if you just want to share one though, there shouldn't be anything wrong with sharing it explicitly
<cloud> yea i used that command it is also in the GUI..."share all homes"
<cloud> but it didn't work...
<opi> unless there's no rights problem
<opi> if /home/myhome is a-x
<sproingie> you sure?  tested it with another machine with smbfs?
<sproingie> testing it on windows machines doesn't always locate the problem easily
<sproingie> could be you don't have the right ntlm hash support for example
<opi> also, here's a trick for you
<opi> open another console
<opi> and type
<opi> tail -F /var/log/samba/log.something (something's machine name)
<opi> you will have a log dump on your term
<apollo2011> What is the dpkg command to set the default Desktop Manager? I have both Gnome and KDE and I installed Gnome and switched the default to KDE and now I want Gnome to be the default but I forgot the exact command
<opi> do you have GDM/KDM?
<cloud> done the comment of obey pam but nothing changed....xp still not browse the whole network.
<cloud> #_#
<opi> if you'll select your WM there, it will stay before another change
<opi> cloud: sorry, I can not help you with it
<cloud> opi: no prob thx for the help i appreciate it very much
<opi> cloud: if you can wait few hours I'll e-mail you my home configuration
<cloud> k
<ychahibi> Hi, 
<cloud> you got my e-mail in pvt
<ychahibi> I can run Flash MX trial in Kubuntu with Wine 2004
<sproingie> opi: i think he wants to change which DM to use, i.e. GDM vs KDM
<opi> hmm
<opi> why? :)
<sproingie> i think dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<opi> both are doing same thing
<sproingie> or dpkg-reconfigure xdm?
<opi> he can try both
<sproingie> yah but most people who run kde want kdm or gdm for gnome
<opi> I use KDM for everything ;)
<opi> or GDM
<sproingie> they're both pretty damn minimal on ubuntu.  only real difference is brown vs blue
<opi> whatever comes first 
<opi> plus you can change themes
<opi> and IIRC new KDM uses GDM themes ;)
<sproingie> not in kdm.  not easily anyway
<sproingie> eh, kde 0wnz
<sproingie> easy to say on ##kubuntu :)
<opi> ;>>
<opi> anyway, there's no good reason to swap'em :)
<sproingie> i actually use the real features of any DE, either KDE or gnome, very rarely
<sproingie> but kde's features are nice to have when i do want 'em
<opi> KDE has more powerful framework
<opi> that's why I like it
<opi> all the technology inside
<sproingie> i can appreciate the power, but frankly i never program it
<opi> and KIOSlaves
<sproingie> i just like what it does out of the box that gnome doesnt
<opi> I can browse my Subversion repos, SFTP and whatever I like
<sproingie> gnome has a prettier rubberband when you drag out files.  that's about it for me :)
<nikkia> my only complaint about KDE's framework is that Qt makes it very difficult to create non-C++ bindings
<sproingie> naw
<sproingie> there's oodles of them
<sproingie> perl, python, ruby
<sproingie> you use swig
<nikkia> sproingie: yeah? where's the Ada binding then?
<opi> nikkia: I've been playing with PyQT, it looked quite OK for me
<nikkia> i said 'difficult' not 'impossible'
<sproingie> or better, the bindings they provided, since swig produces nasty code
<sproingie> i thought ada had a FFI to C++
<nikkia> sproingie: the problem is the whole moc nonsense
<sproingie> moc sucs
<sproingie> openc++ would have been the way to go
<nikkia> sproingie: it works if you're binding from a dynamic language, like, erm, all the ones you listed
<sproingie> but occ wasn't nearly mature enough when moc was created
<nikkia> the problem is moc makes binding to any static language difficult
<sproingie> is moc so complex that it can't be faked by some adaptor class?
<opi> I want C# bindings for KDE! (or maybe it's ready? :-)
<nikkia> sproingie: you'd have to reimplement something like moc for Ada
<sproingie> i thought moc wasnt much more sophisticated than cpp, just slightly different macros
<sproingie> translates signal/slot calls into function pointers or something
<sproingie> or direct method calls even ... been a while since i looked at qt
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<ralf> how can I download packages form p.u.o including dependencies?
<sproingie> apt-get --download-only foo
<sproingie> er, probably need install as well
<sproingie> apt-get --download-only install foo
<ralf> i'm not on an ubuntu machine
<ralf> i wish to download the whole repo
<ralf> but only kubuntu-i386
<sproingie> ah, you want to mirror
<ralf> all archs are 75GB
<ralf> no, mirror is too big
<sproingie> that's beyond my knowledge
<ralf> i have ubuntu on a pc with no network
<ralf> and i want to put a repo on my usb drive (30GB)
<sproingie> yah, that's called creating a local repository, and I'm not entirely sure how to do it
<ralf> with debian i can build a dvd with packages
<ralf> i think i'll go with ethc..
<nikkia> can't you just clear the cache, then reinstall all ?
<nikkia> then use the cache as your set of packages to put on your 'local repository' ?
<Sho_> Hi - say, how would I go about setting up a friend with a newer version of Konversation than included with Hoary? Installing the Debian packages and forcing dpkg to ignore the (irrelevant) unresolved dependencies? Take a package from the Kubuntu development branch (if one exists)? I'm not familiar with the Debian package management intricacies
<ralf> nikkia: that pc hasn't network
<sproingie> i don't know that i'd go installing a binary from a newer version.  library version skew is really heinous in kde
<sproingie> Sho_: you could always try downloading and installing it from source
<sproingie> Sho_:  lemme know how that goes.  konversation is pretty krashy for me
<Sho_> sproingie: well, that's rather unclean ... I guess I could look at how to make a package from source though
<sproingie> Sho_: you could try upgrading the package itself, sure.  unfortunately even stability bugfixes won't make it into Hoary, but you could possibly get it into breezy
<sproingie> Sho_: assuming there isn't just an upstream maintainer you could send whatever diffs you made to the package.  which is probably none
<Sho_> sproingie: there is a konvi-0.18 package in breezy, however it has dependencies that are not present in hoary, so the situation is similar to using the konvi debian vanilla package
<sproingie> yep.  breezy and hoary don't really mix
<Sho_> the goal is to set up 0.18 (hoary ships 0.15) on hoary without bypassing the package management and without having a shitload of warnings displayed whenever apt is put into action after doing a dpkg -i --force-all :)
<sproingie> there's a much bigger disconnect between breezy and hoary than between debian stable and unstable
<sproingie> i think the devs are working on grumpy to bridge that sort of problem
<Sho_> hm, the build dependencies of the breezy 0.18 source package seem OK though
<Sho_> on to figuring out what to do with a *.dsc ..
<_ubuntu> hey
<Hory> why does it say "add an alias first" when i add a DNS in the network settings?
<mcquaid> hello all
<mcquaid> ok i've just tried switching from gnome to kde, first time using kde in a few years
<mcquaid> is there another native kde video player besides noatun?
<mcquaid> not having any luck with it
<Tm_T> kaffeine
<Tm_T> Kplayer
<mcquaid> thx forgot about kaffeine, i'll give that a try
<mcquaid> minor thing, is there a way to bind the k menu to the windows key?
<mcquaid> it used to be that way, way back when
<mcquaid> gnome 2.8 used to do the same thing as well, but no more in 2.10
<mcquaid> and this used to be a basic thing but i don't see how to do it now,  i want to add konqueror in file browser mode to the panel
<mcquaid> when i click add to panel and choose apps, i don't see kongueror anywhere, i assume because it's no longer a standalone menu entry
<mcquaid> it only seems accessible from the quick browser entry
<mcquaid> i wanted to check out the faq http://kudos.berlios.de/ but it seems to be down
<mcquaid> is there a mirror?
<Shuddertrix> You could try a caching service, like google's cache or something
<mcquaid> i see arts is still a pain in the ass
<Shuddertrix> ;)
<Shuddertrix> With those kde-specific questions, you might want to try #kde also
<craiga> howdy all
<mcquaid> yeah true, but then why have a seperate kubuntu channel at all?
<mcquaid> just for package issues?
<Shuddertrix> well, i mean as a second resource if someone doesn't give you an answer here :)
<craiga> having some konqueror issues - crashing at random intervals on two different machines (both running Hoary)
<mcquaid> yes true
<craiga> just wondered if there are some things I could try to fix it?
<mcquaid> the menu's are a mess in kde, I wonder if anyone has cleaned them up and posted a menu file before i attempt to manually do it
<Shuddertrix> A mess?
<Shuddertrix> Hmm, i can't get any cache to show the site, sorry.
<mcquaid> well, i guess when i boot back into gnome they will probably be a mess as well, as before i just had gnome apps now i have a bunch of kde apps as well
<mcquaid> for ex, i'd prefer nto to have gnome's terminal in the menu instead of konsole, damn i can't even find konsole in the kde menu
<Shuddertrix> System > Terminal Program (Konsole)
<mcquaid> ah there it is
<Shuddertrix> for me, at least. It was a pain so I just moved it to the panel.
<mcquaid> sorry it's just information overload for me
<mcquaid> ya thats why i was looking for it to add to the panel
<mcquaid> thx
<Shuddertrix> i have to say that kontact has really grown on me.
<mcquaid> haven't tried it yet
<mcquaid> but amarok is pretty damn slick
<mcquaid> got rebuild that bin (forget the name now) so musicbrainz works with mp3s
<mcquaid> got to..
<mcquaid> i haven't tried musicbrainz yet, but from what I've read it 's pretty acurate
<mcquaid> i'm really impressed that that could work at all
<mcquaid> one thing i've always preferred in windows over kde and gnome is simple menu editing
<mcquaid> instead of making a menu editor, in windows they are just a bunch of short cuts, and you can use the file browser to do the job
<mcquaid> like why reinvent the wheel and make a menu editor proggie, when the best app for the job is already there
<Shuddertrix> ugh
<Shuddertrix> amarok is skipping all over the place
<edulix> hi !
<mcquaid> really not for me
<mcquaid> is it set for gstreamer?
<Shuddertrix> i dunno
<edulix> I've been trying to install FC4 in this computer (I like to test other distros :P). it didn't work, and now when I try to start kubuntu, I get:
<Shuddertrix> i've never used it before, was just checking it out
<edulix> request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-000 (5 times)
<mcquaid> well whats cool is basically the play list stuff, and the little extras
<Shuddertrix> fixed it, it was arts
<Shuddertrix> It was set to use OSS.. strange.
<mcquaid> like it tracks what you play, grabs the album cover pics, and there is a lyrics tab as well where it grabs the lyrics for ya
<Shuddertrix> Yeah, this is cool
<edulix> I've tried to run reiserfsck --fix-fixable, --rebuild-tree, etc. I've tried with both kernels I had for kubuntu, always happened the same error. I've even chrooted from this knoppix cd to the kubuntu partition to install 2.6.11, and also happened the same error
<edulix> what to do now ?
<Shuddertrix> edulix: never ran into that problem before, strange..
<Shuddertrix> heh, amarok can't find all lyrics.
<mcquaid> no unfortunately it can't :(
<mcquaid> but a fair amount
<Shuddertrix> crap
<Shuddertrix> was going to add lyrics but clicked the wrong link
<Shuddertrix> I like the OSD, though
<edulix> I think my problem is initrd related
<edulix> can I just ommit the initrd file in grub ?
<edulix> or is it needed ?
<Shuddertrix> eh, not sure
<edulix> uhm let's try (the catch is that if it doesn't work, knoppix takes a while to start)
<mcquaid> when i just added konsole to the panel everything else shifted and centered, wtf?
<mcquaid> is there a way to lock the position of stuff?
<Shuddertrix> mcquaid: launchers can't get locked.. other things can.
<Shuddertrix> i have my panel all set up already, it's just a simple move around to add things to it.
<Shuddertrix> err, panels
<Shuddertrix> time for a walk :P i scheduled in some walking time with korganizer in kontact :D
<mcquaid> ya i probably won't muck with it once it's set up but i've had a couple of shifts already
<mcquaid> k cya
<Shuddertrix> it took me about 5 minutes to get my panels to look like i wanted them to, and they don't look half bad :)
<Shuddertrix> i'll post a screenshot of this later
<Sho_> Hm, does Kubuntu ship freetype with the ttf bytecode interpreter enabled?
<Shuddertrix> Crud, there is hail everywhere outside :(
<sproingie> Sho_: according to dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig it does
<sproingie> tho possibly that option actually does nothing :0
<Sho_> mhm
<mcquaid> it's so humid it's like soup outside here
<Shuddertrix> same here, it just rained
<Shuddertrix> and hailed, it's like snow outside almost
<Sho_> and another quickie: does kubuntu use kdm?
<Shuddertrix> Sho_: Yes.
<Sho_> thank you
<cloud> hey anyone knows why i can browse folders and files with my xp client but i can't open copy or read files (samba)
<mcquaid> you don't have to use kdm, it's kdm's login manager, but u can use gdm if you want as well
<Shuddertrix> or xdm ;)
<cloud> i can browse the folder but when i try to open a file it says "acces denied
<Tm_T> got root?
<Tm_T> :p
<mcquaid> is anyone on 3.4.1 here yet?
<mcquaid> i'm missing a feature that a friend has and i'm wondering if it's a 3.4.1 feature
<mcquaid> in control center desktop > behaviour > file icons i dont have a video option under "show icon previews for"
<Tm_T> sure I have 3.4.1
<Riddell> I don't have that in 3.4.1
<Riddell> it'll be a plugin from somewhere
<mcquaid> hmm, i wonder what provides that
<mcquaid> can't find much info on it
<Tm_T> never saw such thing
<Tm_T> or, do I
<mcquaid> in #kde this guy i'm talking to says he has that and works for all his vids
<mcquaid> oh well i'll look into it another time
<mcquaid> is there a way to have konq remember which way you view a dir?  99% of dirs i view in details but in some folders that are all pics i'd prefer icons by default
<mcquaid> similar to how nautilus remembers
<mcquaid> or does it always require a manual switch
<spiral> hi
<neul> hello peoples-- where wd i go for info on installing/configuring my printer?  yes i am a noob
<neul> does anybody know how to install a printer on Kubuntu?
<neul> me whistles and rolls his eyes
<godsmoke> it's clearly outlined in the kde manual
<neul> cule thx
<godsmoke> sigh
<neul> sorry... thought this was a help channel...  cya
<Skaag> strange my kmail won't send mail
<Skaag> they juse queue up there in the outbox
<Skaag> altough I did setup an SMTP entry
<_judith> how do I make non-current windows appear in the taskbar?
<apokryphos> _judith: non-current?
<_judith> apokryphos: yes. I have them non-minimized but not working with them currently. They do not appear on the taskbar except when they are minimized.
<apokryphos> _judith: I'm confused. So when you're not focued on a window it disappears from kicker?
<apokryphos> freaky
<_judith> apokryphos: yes...precisely
<apokryphos> _judith: did you specifically choose this setting anywhere? I've never heard of that happening
<apokryphos> aha
<apokryphos> _judith: Right-click > Configure Panel > taskbar  and unselect the "show only minimised windows"
<_judith> OK
<_judith> thanx...I could not see that!
<apokryphos> :)
<yahalom> i cant install kubuntu
<yahalom> something about kdelibs
<apokryphos> yahalom: are you on gnome?
<yahalom> apokryphos, xfce
<yahalom> apokryphos, i have gnome too
<apokryphos> yahalom: no worry. Did you add the extra kubuntu.org repository?
<yahalom> apokryphos, there is a dedicated repo?
<apokryphos> For KDE 3.4.1 -- yes
<apokryphos> see /topic
<yahalom> apokryphos, so no
<yahalom> apokryphos, what is it?
<yahalom> apokryphos, the repo?
<apokryphos> yahalom: topic ;-). 
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<yahalom> apokryphos, thats the repo?
<apokryphos> yahalom: explained there
<yahalom> oh duh
<yahalom> thanx
<yahalom> apokryphos, ok its working.
<apokryphos> cool
<yahalom> apokryphos, greek?
<apokryphos> Indeed :)
<yahalom> apokryphos, where?
<apokryphos> Living in London, but from North Greece
<apokryphos> Thessaloniki and Chalkidiki
<yahalom> apokryphos, ah ok. i grew up in greece.
<apokryphos> Cool; whereabouts?
<yahalom> apokryphos, hydra, near aegina
<apokryphos> oh, cool
<apokryphos> Never been
<yahalom> apokryphos, yeah. its changed now anyway. become one of those spoiled trouris places.
<yahalom> gtg
<yahalom> thanx man
<pv_> Umm, why are the kubuntu kde-3.4.1 update packages not signed?
<uniq> pv_: no, they are not.
<buz> thats not exactly the answer to a question with "why" ;)
<buz> i was wondering myself a few times
<pv_> Yes, I can see that, but was wondering why :)
<uniq> why, well. they are buildt by 3 different people, and we don't have a system for doing that yet.
<wizzard> pls, how do I set dpi in Xwindows? it was some command, but cannot find it
<_felix> hello!!!
<wizzard> hi
<_judith> How do I improve my defaullt fonts on ubuntu?
<Tm_T> uhm?
<hon> a usability suggestion: I often like to Ctrl+M the main-menus out, but I also sometimes need them. is it possibel to hide the main-menu while preserving the ability to activate the submenus? (Alt+L, Alt+F, ...)
<uniq> that sounds more like a #kde or #kde-devel question to me.
<uniq> i don't think it's possible with the current kde.
<uniq> but you could suggest it. :)
<hon> right after your suggestion I tried #kde and #kde-devel, thanks. 
<uniq> :)
<_martti> hi
<Firetech> what's with all these new updates?
<Firetech> akregator, kdepim etc.
#kubuntu 2005-07-06
<Tm_T> what about them?
<Tm_T> bugfixes I think
<monchy> soooo, whats everyone up too
<Tm_T> hmmhmm
<Tm_T> bah, tell me where I can find Kubuntu logo
<Tm_T> I must be blind :p
<ubuntu> ok wtf
<ubuntu> i cant get root on livecd 
<ubuntu> this is so dumb
<Tm_T> no it's not
<Tm_T> use sudo instead
<ubuntu> it should have you as root by default
<ubuntu> what kind of distro makes you use sudo
<ubuntu> w/e
<ubuntu> but thanks
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and you can enable root account if you like
<Tm_T> (bit hard in livecd though(?))
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> i looked on this guide someone had linked me too
<ubuntu> it said to add rescue to the boot paramaters
<ubuntu> meters*
<ubuntu> and it wanted a kernel name first then parameters
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> yes
<ubuntu> so i try the kernel name (live) and also (live-expert) and append rescue
<ubuntu> and it doesn't work
<ubuntu> anyways
<ubuntu> thx
<Tm_T> that livecd is just mean't to be for testing imo
<ubuntu> Tm_T: umm why would you make a product "for testing" only?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: well, livecd is not the main product
<ubuntu> well if its not meant to be used (or used publicly) it shouldn't be released
<Tm_T> ubuntu: but I'm not any kind of author so don't care my opinions
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> neither am i
<ubuntu> thanks for the help tho
<leo> heya everyone. is anyone here running kubuntu on either a Compaq R4000 or HP zv6000 laptop?
<nikkia> ubuntu, 'for testing' doesn't mean 'not to be used'
<ubuntu> ok
<nikkia> it means 'to test if your hardware is supported before trashing a partition to install and try'
<ubuntu> anywho
<leo> or..  is anyone using the fglrx driver for ati cards?
<andrea> hey all
<andrea> anybody knows what path do I have to use in shoutcast cfg in order to use my line-in as source?
<andrea>  /dev/dsp doesnt seem to work
<andrea> anybody?
<z|bandito> hi
<z|bandito> is there some information about the different kernel choices?
<z|bandito> i'm installing kubuntu on an older laptop, and it gives kernel choices to install; linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ... i am guessing that the first two are 2.4 based kernels, with the last choice being a 2.6 kernel, but what's the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386 , for example?  anything else?
<uniq> use linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<uniq> kubuntu is all 2.6
<nikkia> z|bandito, do you know what CPU the laptop has?
<nikkia> on an older machine is the time you *really* want to be running the most apt kernel for the CPU
<z|bandito> k6-2 366mhz
<uniq> hi nikkia. and good night.
<uniq> nite.
<nikkia> nite uniq
<z|bandito> the guys in #ubuntu suggest that they are all the same ... o.O
<nikkia> sadly, it looks like 386 is going to be the best choice
<z|bandito> of the choices on the cd
<nikkia> z|bandito: they are
<z|bandito> whats the difference then.. if there is none.. ? o.O  why the different choices?
<nikkia> linux-386, linux-image-386 are both virtual packages, they point to the latest -386 kernel image
<z|bandito> :)
<z|bandito> hmm
<Shuddertrix> Not just that, but the restricted-modules too..
<nikkia> z|bandito: i don't know why there is linux-386 and linux-image-386, but the linux-image-386 one allows you to install the latest kernel without knowing its version number
<nikkia> Shuddertrix: ahh, so linux-386 is -image- *plus* the modules ?
<Shuddertrix> nikkia: Pretty sure
<nikkia> makes sense
<z|bandito> hm
<Shuddertrix> linux-386 -> depends upon: linux-image-386,linux-restricted-modules-386
<z|bandito> whats the 2.6.10-5 entry then?  just a hard link to a kernel image as opposed to a virtual package, which i gather is sort of akin to a symlink only a bit more advanced since you can include those modules and whatnot.. 
<nikkia> z|bandito: that's the kernel version
<nikkia> version 2.6.10, sub-release 5
<z|bandito> i see.. 
<z|bandito> linux-386 it is, then
<z|bandito> heh
<z|bandito> does kde depend on python?
<nikkia> kde itself doesn't
<aseigo> no. but kde apps written in python do
<z|bandito> ah, interesting
<z|bandito> i guess gnome does,.. it was hanging the installation of ubuntu on that box
<nikkia> it wouldn't surprise me if something in the kubuntu-desktop package depends on python
<z|bandito> python was i mean, but in trying to remove it from the initial installation i could see that a lot of things wanted it for dependencies
<nikkia> gnome itself shouldn't, but again, something that ubuntu-desktop depends on might
<nikkia> heh, the list of python dependancies for kubuntu-desktop is HUGE
<z|bandito> we'll see.. ;)  it errored once already but passed after i redid the initial part
<z|bandito> it's possible it just overheated and corrupted some package that python is dependant on, which pretty much hosed the rest of the install.. not sure though
<ea065035> i want to install KDar in Kubuntu 5.04 and need Libdar ... will I have compatibility problems with SuperKaramba?
<dolny> www.westernquake3.net really cool free conversion - we need more linux players; ] 
<Ayreon> Hi
<mcquaid> man kde is so much better on resources
<mcquaid> i actually really like gnome but it's kind of a pig on my system
<Ayreon> i just installed kubuntu, and the screen is huge...... how do i make it smaller like 1076 x 768
<Ayreon> or w.e it is
<abbas_sahbaz> dpkg -l reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Ayreon> huh
<Ayreon> can someone plz help me, this is an uncomfortable screen size :S
<abbas_sahbaz> open terminal
<abbas_sahbaz> sudo -su dpkg -l reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<_douglas> What's the kde applet that allows you to change the resolution from the tray?
<_douglas> I can't seem to find the right package?
<Ayreon> ok i found the terminal, but r u talking to me?
<abbas_sahbaz> sudo -su
<Ayreon> -su command not found
<Ayreon> for -su
<abbas_sahbaz> write sudo -su or su
<Ayreon> ok i did it and it works,
<abbas_sahbaz> sudo
<Ayreon> and
<abbas_sahbaz> copy and paste
<Ayreon> copy and paste what
<abbas_sahbaz> copy and paste there
<Shuddertrix> you know what's painful? 1600x1200 or whatever on a monitor that should really only go upto 1280x1024.. my monitor was buzzing while I edited my xorg.conf back.. *shiver*
<abbas_sahbaz> copy and paste this place
<Ayreon> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<Ayreon> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<Ayreon>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<abbas_sahbaz> all
<Ayreon> copy and past all of it and put it on here?
<Tm_T> flood?
<Shuddertrix> Ayreon: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' without the ' to change your resolution, the prompts are easy.
<Tm_T> bah, back to sleep ->
<Ayreon> ok its up, now it asks which desired x server
<abbas_sahbaz> its ok
<abbas_sahbaz> are you root
<Shuddertrix> What video card do you have?
<Ayreon> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<Shuddertrix> You still have dpkg-reconfigure open, right? Ctrl+C out of it
<Ayreon> i exited it, i pressed the wrong thing :\
<Shuddertrix> Run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings , then run it again..
<Ayreon> now it says its locked from another process :\
<Shuddertrix> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo killall dpkg-reconfigure && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shuddertrix> run that
<abbas_sahbaz> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Ayreon> it asks for password
<abbas_sahbaz> write your root password
<Ayreon> ok
<Ayreon> its working
<Shuddertrix> when you get back to the reconfigure, let it autodetect, then choose the nvidia driver..
<Ayreon> dpkg: error processing libpango1.0-common (--configure):
<Ayreon>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Ayreon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ayreon>  libpango1.0-common
<Ayreon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ayreon> oops
<Ayreon> theres an error
<McScruff> can someone help me install kvirc please
<Shuddertrix> ok, just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again then.
<Shuddertrix> choose the nv driver for now (it's non-accelerated)
<othernoob> is the wine version in the repos stable and works smoothly?
<Ayreon> it says is locked by another process
<mrmanic> MCCPicky: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<mrmanic> gah
<mrmanic> McScruff: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<McScruff> Package kvirc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<McScruff> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<McScruff> is only available from another source
<McScruff> E: Package kvirc has no installation candidate
<Ayreon> it says its locked by another process 
<mrmanic> McScruff: have you enabled the universe repository?
<McScruff> no, as i have just installed
<mrmanic> McScruff: do you know how to use vi?
<McScruff> to a degree, but i prefere the gui way :)
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrmanic> McScruff: --^
<McScruff> i know how to do this bit :)
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> at any rate, enable universe, then apt-get update and then retry apt-get install
<McScruff> updateing
<mrmanic> cool
<McScruff> is there a way to update to the latest version?
<godsmoke> McScruff: latest version of what?
<McScruff> kvirc
<McScruff> this is the old one
<McScruff> :(
<godsmoke> that's what apt-get install kvirc does ...
<godsmoke> heh
<mrmanic> McScruff: if it's not in the repository, you may have 2 options.  one is to find a .deb of it, and the other is to compile from source.
<godsmoke> well, "old" is relative
<McScruff> i got debs
<McScruff> but they wont install
<godsmoke> could you be more specific?
<mrmanic> iaw godsmoke 
<McScruff> yes
<mrmanic> what kind of error do they give you when you dpkg -i them?
<McScruff> it comes i n2 beds, 1 for data one for kvirc, you need 1 to install the other
<McScruff> i will re write that
<godsmoke> is there a specific reason that you need this version?
<godsmoke> or is this just an omnious "I want the newest"
<McScruff> it comes in 2 deb files, kvirc data and kvirc, to install kvirc you need to install kvirc data, and to instal data you need kvirc
<McScruff> this version looks nicer and is better in general
<godsmoke> ...
<mrmanic> McScruff: the dependencies on your debs are messed up, sounds like.
<McScruff> the debs are official ones
<mrmanic> "official"
<McScruff> from thei site
<McScruff> 8their
<mrmanic> from the kvirc site?
<McScruff> yep
<McScruff> http://www.kvirc.net/?id=releases&platform=unix&version=3.2.0&group=debian
<godsmoke> somehow, I doubt their official debs are messed up
<godsmoke> it's far more likely you made a mistake
<McScruff> i probably have
<McScruff> but i cant work out how to install them
<mrmanic> could it be a difference between debian and kubuntu?
<godsmoke> mrmanic: ... he just said they depended on each other
<godsmoke> which has nothing to do with the data in the package
<McScruff> why dont 1 of you try to install
<McScruff> you will see the problem
<mrmanic> I will
<mrmanic> sec
<godsmoke> go ahead -- I don't install random packages
<McScruff> fair enough
<McScruff> i had a go with symthony live cd today, that is one nice desktop <<changing the conversation completly
<Ayreon> Hi, how much KB is 128 MB
<mrmanic> McScruff: kvirc depends on way more than kvirc-data
<McScruff> :S
<McScruff> so its not kubuntu friendly?
<mrmanic> McScruff: I believe that is the case, yes
<_judith> how do I install LiquidWeather?
<McScruff> means i have to stick to xchat :(
<mrmanic> McScruff: you have a wealth of options.  Try konversation on for size, or ksirc, or kopete's IRC capabilities, or ircii, or any of the other text based IRC programs.
<jude> ?
<mrmanic> McScruff: heck, I've even seen people running mIRC via wine.
<McScruff> i dont like mirc either :)
<McScruff> i will try konversation
<McScruff> then ksirc
<McScruff> after i get klibido working
<mrmanic> Ok.  I stuck with konversation.  I don't feel it's quite as good as xchat in a lot of ways, but it has a lot of additional kde integration that xchat doesn't have.
<godsmoke> konversation has a number of features over xchat as well
<McScruff> what is ksirc like?
<mrmanic> McScruff: not sure, it's been years since I tried it.
<McScruff> :)
<McScruff> btw thankyou you two for your help
<McScruff> forgot to say that earlier
<Ayreon> I just installed Kubuntu and my screen size only allows 640 x 480 and 320 x 240.  I'd like to increase it to 1024 x 768 or around those measures. 
<mrmanic> McScruff: glad to help
<McScruff> is "g++.real: cannot specify -o with -c or -S and multiple compilations" bad?
<McScruff> never seen that error before 
<mrmanic> isn't any error during compilation inherently bad?
<McScruff> yep
<McScruff> and this is following guildlines :S
<McScruff> nothing likes installing on ubuntu
<McScruff> *kubuntu
<mrmanic> I disagree.
<mrmanic> I have been very happy with my system, and had no compilation problems at all with the stuff I've had to compile
<mrmanic> So at least SOME stuff likes to install on kubuntu :)
<McScruff> beginers bad luck :)
<Ayreon> can someone help me increase my screen size please? it only shows 640 x 480 and nothing else...
<mrmanic> Ayreon: I can't really help you.  Mine just happened to work right off the bat.
<McScruff> i got klibido to work WITHOUT HELP :)
<McScruff> Ayreon : mine worked fine too :(
<mrmanic> Ayreon: it SOUNDS like your graphics card wasn't detected correctly (or maybe at all)
<Ayreon> hmm I ran sudo 'something' and it did auto detect 'stuff' and it found it, but when i finished it didnt do nothing, maybe i'll try it again
<McScruff> mrmanic please can i ask you another n00b Q, Can you teach me to compile :)
<mrmanic> McScruff: I think generally that's what the INSTALL and README docs are for.
<McScruff> i tihnk i might be doing it
<McScruff> *think
<mrmanic> with most stuff it's as simple as make && sudo make install
<McScruff> i did configure :S
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> ./configure
<mrmanic> make
<McScruff> yea
<mrmanic> make install
<McScruff> im trying kvirc from source
<mrmanic> good luck.
<McScruff> its worth a try
<mrmanic> the most important thing is to read the README and INSTALL files.
<mrmanic> they should let you know about major gotchas you may run into
<McScruff> i have a bad habit to jump in with wrong commands :)
<McScruff> i get the "lets try this command, it worked on something"
<mrmanic> I can't really teach you to compile, b/c there are a variety of ways to compile stuff.
<McScruff> so far this one looks ok
<McScruff> also is CVS source code too, but that is always being updated (as you can tell im kind of new to real linux)
<mrmanic> McScruff: I think you may be jumping into the deep end a bit
<McScruff> cvs will be my next learning point
<mrmanic> McScruff: CVS is source code that is currently being worked on.  It's generally fairly untested
<McScruff> thats what i thought
<mrmanic> well, CVS is a piece of software that allows version control.
<mrmanic> it's fairly ubiquitous, but there are others, like svn and bitkeeper, I think.
<mrmanic> but generally when people refer to a "CVS version" they mean the bleeding edge untested/not well tested version.
<McScruff> with source (lets use this kvirc as an example) could i in theory make kubuntu compatible .deb files (if this install works)
<mrmanic> McScruff: theoretically, yes.  You would have to learn how to package, as well.
<McScruff> sorry for the annoying n00b questions, but i am learning :)
<McScruff> and waiting for this to compile
<mrmanic> n00b questions are the only ones I can actually answer :S
<McScruff> lol
<mrmanic> I'm pretty new to this myself
<mrmanic> I've had kubuntu installed for maybe a month.
<McScruff> i have gone round all the main distros (and others) and have come back to this and now im settles i want to learn more
<McScruff> mrmanic , kvirc works fine from source :) cheers for all the help im off to bed now :)
<McScruff> nite
<wweasel> hey, how can i apt-get kubuntu without my cd
<js_> apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<js_> apt-get install even
<wweasel> yeah, it wants the cd
<js_> comment out the cdrom entry form sources.list and make sure you got hoary in the internet sources
<js_> then apt-get update and try agani
<wweasel> k
<wweasel> and how can i change the default display manager later?
<js_> try running update-alternatives
<jasoncohen> i have KDE 3.4.1 installed from kubuntu sources. when i try to install kdemultimedia-dev i get errors saying that the 3.4.0 version of akode, kdelibs4-dev, artsbuilder, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kmix, kscd, and libkcddb1 are needed but apt-cache show kdemultimedia-dev shows that the 3.4.1 versions are dependencies of kdemultimedia-dev 3.4.1-10ubuntu0hoary1
<Ayreon> Hi, is anyone capable of helping me with a screen size issue?  I just installed Kubuntu and under display it only shows 640 x 480.  Is there a way to fix this (last ask)
<Ayreon> *thinks of going back to xp sadly*
<Ayreon> ..
<Ayreon> *That was suppose to grap ur attention*
<Ayreon> grab*
<Ayreon> maybe its thinking my desktop pc is a laptop?? .......
<jasoncohen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jasoncohen> at the end it'll let you choose the resolution
<Ayreon> ok thanks
<Ayreon> ok theres one step in there that stumps me.  It asks the ammount of memory to use in KB.  My graphics device has 128 MB of ddr video memory, how much KB is in 128 MB
<jasoncohen> you can safely choose the default to most questions
<jasoncohen> if you don't know the answer leave it blank or use the default
<Ayreon> Should I use kernel framebuffer
<Ayreon> ok i did no
<Ayreon> the ones with [*]  is the ones that work?
<Ayreon> ah brb.
<Ayreon> restarting it is done
<Ayreon> its not working >_< its still at 640 x something
<Ayreon> maybe i should just reinstall kubuntu.
<Ayreon> or does it always start at 640 x something after install is done?
<jesus> if i have to cd into a directory then use sudo to run a game how can i make a shortcut to run it on my desktop?
<jesus> if i have to cd into a directory then use sudo to run a game how can i make a shortcut to run it on my desktop?
<_unome> right click on desktop > create luncher doesn't work?
<Ayreon> hi, after installing Kubunto, does it always start you up at 640 x 480 with everyone?
<_unome> Ayreon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ayreon> ok thanks so much
<_unome> :)
<tuerten> hi
<tuerten> new user, i just installed bittorrent and bittornado using kynaptic but it doesnt show up on the start menu
<tuerten> can anyone tell me how i can put it there? or even find the executable and use it?
<Borg^Queen> Hey people
<Borg^Queen> I'm trying to add deb http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde-3.4.0/ ./  to apt source list but it keeps failing.
<Borg^Queen> I'm not on kubuntu on this machine, Debian Sarge
<Borg^Queen> is this thing on?
<Borg^Queen> testing testing 1 2 3 
<`crimsun> what keeps failing?
<Borg^Queen> It says it can't access the url
<Borg^Queen> hang on
<Borg^Queen> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org_kde-3.4.0_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<`crimsun> sounds like the deb line is invalid
<Borg^Queen> let me check
<Borg^Queen> doesn't seem to be
<Borg^Queen> the above is exactly what's in there
<SQFreak> Borg^Queen: Have you apt-get update'd?
<Borg^Queen> yes
<Borg^Queen> ooooh I found it
<Borg^Queen> the ./ wasn't sep from the rest of the line.
<Borg^Queen> I need to make these fonts bigger
<`crimsun> see what I mean by invalid? ;)
<Borg^Queen> ppppppfffft
<Borg^Queen> if I wanted to add a local dir to the list, what would the like look like?
<juanpa> Hello. I have Ubuntu and am trying to install kubuntu-desktop, but an error comes up: it seems there is a problem with konversation. It says kubuntu-desktop depends on konversation. What shall I do?
<Borg^Queen> make sure you're including konversation during the install
<tomchuk> juanpa: are you using backports?
<juanpa> I'm sorry... what are those?
<tomchuk> have you added the ubuntu backports repository to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<juanpa> tomchuk, my sources.list says:
<juanpa> ## Backports
<juanpa> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiv$deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multivers$
<tomchuk> the konversation in backports depends on the kde 3.4.1 packages from kubuntu.org, which is why you are probably getting the error
<tomchuk> you can either remove the backports repo or add the kde-3.4.1 repo
<juanpa> tomchuk, i'll try to add kde 3.4.1. Thanks
<tomchuk> np
<juanpa> How should I add that repository?
<tomchuk> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<tomchuk> and http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php if you want the new koffice
<juanpa> tomchuk, thanks a lot. It's already downloading
<tomchuk> cool
<unome> would someone tell me how bookmarks work in Konsole, can you bookmark a command or what? If I have a session with tail -f /var/log/message for instance, can I bookmark that?
<ram_einstein> hi all! i just installed kubuntu and I want to know how to add new users
<godsmoke> ram_einstein: you can use "adduser" or the kubuntu user management system
<godsmoke> err
<godsmoke> s/kubuntu/kde/
<ram_einstein> one sec godsmoke 
<ram_einstein> where is the kubuntu user management system?
<ram_einstein> I'd prefer that over adduser
<godsmoke> ... did you check the kde configuration thing?
<godsmoke> whatever it's called
<godsmoke> "Control Center" or something to that effect
<ram_einstein> I found it
<godsmoke> not to mention, this is clearly outlined in the KDE manual
<ram_einstein> but I need the root password
<ram_einstein> I only sudo
<ram_einstein> what's the defaulr root password godsmoke ?
<godsmoke> please read the kubuntu faq
<ram_einstein> no, I didn't read the manual, where can I dinf it?
<godsmoke> I'm sorry, I'm not going to do this
<unome> godsmoke: do you use Konsole's bookmarks?
<godsmoke> unome: I don't use Konsole
<unome> Eterm?
<godsmoke> aterm
<ram_einstein> xterm here
<unome> aterm doesn't support tabs, does it?
<godsmoke> don't use them -- wouldn't know
<ram_einstein> neither does xterm
<godsmoke> I don't use KDE on my main workstations
<godsmoke> so, things like Konsole aren't there
* ram_einstein is embarrased
<ram_einstein> the faq is on the website
<ram_einstein> kubuntu.org~
<godsmoke> wow, you figured that out on your own, huh?
<ram_einstein> I JUST installed it godsmoke 
<ram_einstein> I use Fedora
<godsmoke> that has absolutely nothing to do with anything
<ram_einstein> just wanted to try this out
<godsmoke> especially where faqs are typically located
<ram_einstein> duh
<ram_einstein> got it at KUDOS
<mrmanic> godsmoke: you get tired of answering the same questions again and again too?
<ram_einstein> ERROR: Kuser crashes. Steps: Open Kuser, double-click on your user name to bring up details and click OK
<ram_einstein> what could be wrong?
<ram_einstein> it's a major problem: I can't add new users!
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: you can add new users with the adduser command
<ram_einstein> yeah, true
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: just add them to all relevant groups as well
<ram_einstein> but I can't figure out the names of the gruops
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: as your user, type "groups" or "id'
<ram_einstein> I need the new user to have basic access to sound, cdrom
<ram_einstein> okay
<thoreauputic> that will show what groups you are in
<thoreauputic> don't add new users to "admin"
<ram_einstein> ah thanks!
<ram_einstein> why not?
<thoreauputic> unless you want them to have sudo powers
<ram_einstein> hmm okay
<thoreauputic> users in admin have the same sudo rights as the default user
<ram_einstein> but can you tell me why my kuser keeps crashing?
<thoreauputic> nope,, sorry
<thoreauputic> I use fluxbox *grin*
<ram_einstein> actually, a lot of programs crash
<ram_einstein> kde is very very buggy
<ram_einstein> I just wanted to try it out
<ram_einstein> I like gnome, on fc4 and ubuntu
<thoreauputic> hmm - I haven't had too many problems with KDE apps here
<ram_einstein> way too many here
<thoreauputic> I mostly use gtk/gnome apps though
<ram_einstein> once a program crashes, it never opens again
<ram_einstein> as if it remembered itself crashing
<thoreauputic> sometimes it's an artsd issue in KDE
<thoreauputic> I set the arts daemon to time out after 5 seconds
<ram_einstein> yep
<thoreauputic> sound daemons are a nuisance
<thoreauputic> and I really don't need more than one sound at once, so I use dmix and disable esd, and let artsd time out *real fast*
<ram_einstein> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: the kuser in kde 3.4.0 in kubuntu was crashy.
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: please note the topic re: kde 3.4.1.  it fixes the problem nicely, and you can add users.
<ram_einstein> adduser --home /home/test --shell /bin/bash --uid 1200 --ingroup adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin test
<ram_einstein> one sec mrmanic 
<ram_einstein> how do I update my kde? I have no apt repos
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic: is that line fine?
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I don't know - i don't do it that way :) I just do it one step at a time
<thoreauputic> I only have two users anyway ;)
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic: what do you suggest?
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: read the link in the topic: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ram_einstein> ah okay mrmanic 
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: well, I assume that's a test - see if it does what you want it to do
<thoreauputic> if not, deluser will reverse it
<thoreauputic> why uid 1200 though?
<thoreauputic> and where is the user's name?
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic: sorry, testing the repos
<ram_einstein> and where is the password?
<ram_einstein> I really don't understand that
<ram_einstein> my uid is 1100
<thoreauputic> sudo passwd username
<ram_einstein> hence 1200 for my new user
<thoreauputic> hmm
<ram_einstein> forget it! I'll update kde instead
<ram_einstein> ah got the repos
<ram_einstein> now what do I update?
* ram_einstein is embarrased
<ram_einstein> i'm used to yum
<mrmanic> apt-get update
<mrmanic> apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrmanic> that should do it
<mrmanic> sudo both of those, of course
<mrmanic> :)
<ram_einstein> everything
<ram_einstein> apt-get update updates everything
<mrmanic> right
<ram_einstein> that's okay I guess
<ram_einstein> yum update
<mrmanic> well, apt-get update updates the package db
<ram_einstein> it fetched and read the package list but did nothing else!
<mrmanic> so you know what you have available
<ram_einstein> okay...
<mrmanic> then you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<ram_einstein> then?
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: that's what update does
<ram_einstein> ah okay
<ram_einstein> 11 mb
<ram_einstein> quite small
<ram_einstein> yum update on the contrary, updates db and updates distro
<ram_einstein> is kubuntu very buggy?
<mrmanic> not VERY buggy, no.
<ram_einstein> kuser is, agreed, and there's a fix
<mrmanic> those 11 MB of updates are mostly bugfixes.
<ram_einstein> I see
<mrmanic> well
<mrmanic> that's actually false
<mrmanic> most of it is probably kde updates
<mrmanic> updating from 3.4.0 to 3.4.1
<ram_einstein> why is gnome so much superior in that aspect then?
<ram_einstein> yep, they're kde updates
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I don't think it is, really 
<mrmanic> iaw thoreauputic 
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic: I'm a gnome user
<ram_einstein> and I've used kde too
* thoreauputic uses fluxbox, so there .. nyah :P
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: I'm a kde user.  I don't have problems with kde, and I find all kinds of issues with gnome.
<ram_einstein> kde looks really nice
<thoreauputic> :)
<mrmanic> or have :\
<ram_einstein> :)
<ram_einstein> fluxbox looks nice?
<ram_einstein> it's lightweight right?
<thoreauputic> oh yeah
<thoreauputic> it's lightweight :)
<ram_einstein> looking at some screenshots, wait
<thoreauputic> unfortunately the hoary package for fluxbox has an issue: I compiled mine with --disable-xmb to fix it
<ram_einstein> looks hellish, sorry to say
<ram_einstein> damn it
<thoreauputic> but I guess it won't be fixed until Breezy
<ram_einstein> no shortcuts, menubar, nothing
<nikkia> ram_einstein: lightweight and 'looks good' rarely go hand in hand :)
<ram_einstein> just a nice wallpaper
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: if you like gnome, go back to gnome.
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: it can look any way you want it to, really
<ram_einstein> what's the advantage of lightweight?
<mrmanic> doesn't use as much memory and processor?
<ram_einstein> I use gnome anyway
<thoreauputic> heh - depends how you like to work
<ram_einstein> on ubuntu and fedora
<nikkia> the biggest memory and CPU hog of KDE is all the pixmaps
<ram_einstein> I just tried kubuntu
<ram_einstein> you have to be open-minded
<ram_einstein> doesn't affect the performance here
<thoreauputic> it's usually faster to type a command than dig around for a button to click...
<thoreauputic> :)
<ram_einstein> it is
<ram_einstein> I'd like that too
<thoreauputic> so fluxbox is fine...
<ram_einstein> fluxbox can do that?
<godsmoke> can do what?
<godsmoke> my god
<ram_einstein> just type the command
<thoreauputic> any linux can
<godsmoke> ...
<ram_einstein> and the program comes up
<ram_einstein> duh
<mrmanic> ram_einstein: you can do that in anything.
<godsmoke> welcome to the new milenium
<thoreauputic> it isn't a function of wm
<ram_einstein> a terminal winfow
<ram_einstein> i meam without a terminal window
<godsmoke> sigh
<ram_einstein> like one built-into the dekstop
<godsmoke> you just get a launch app
<godsmoke> they sit in the corner, or whatever you want
<ram_einstein> that qould be ool
<thoreauputic> what's your problem with terminal windows?
<godsmoke> this is a retarded conversation
<ram_einstein> yeah
<ram_einstein> stop it then
<thoreauputic> fbrun is a dialog to launch commands
* nikkia has a problem with 'terminal windows built into the desktop' :P
* nikkia remembers solaris doing that, unintentionally :P
<ram_einstein> lets discuss something else
<thoreauputic> you can do that in gnome or KDE too
<ram_einstein> :)
<godsmoke> there are lunch utilities that are wm-independent
<godsmoke> this entire discussion is moot
* thoreauputic wants a wm with a "lunch" utility ;)
<ram_einstein> lunch it is then
<ram_einstein> see you later
<ram_einstein> wait! I have a question
<nikkia> if there is any 'wm' that i'd *like* to run, it'd be 'E', because of its amiga-like draggable screens, but the whole bloated overhead of E isn't worth it :/
<ram_einstein> I tried to make a /home common to fedora and kubuntu
<godsmoke> you wish to torture me further?
<ram_einstein> no godsmoke 
<ram_einstein> but I failed thought it was an ext3 sans lvm
* thoreauputic applies the electric cattle prod to godsmoke
<ram_einstein> kubuntu asked me to update my e2fsck or something
<ram_einstein> it didn't mount /home and kde didn't start at all
<godsmoke> well, if you don't have a home directory, kde isn't likely to start under that user
<ram_einstein> duh
<godsmoke> since it has no place to do anything
<ram_einstein> so what went wrong?
<godsmoke> I can't tell you from that extremely brief overview
<ram_einstein> why couldn't i mount a simple ext3 disk?
<ram_einstein> anything obviously wrong?
<godsmoke> I don't know why you couldn't
<godsmoke> no
<ram_einstein> like fedora using it?
<godsmoke> I mount my home directory on all of my systems
<godsmoke> that's what media servers are good for
<ram_einstein> that's fine
<godsmoke> centralized documents
<ram_einstein> in a seperate /mnt
<godsmoke> I can't tell you why your particular setup didn't work
<ram_einstein> I mean total sharing, all settings, all files
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> HOME DIRECTORY
<godsmoke> so yes
<godsmoke> any file or config stored in the home directory, is shared
<godsmoke> which is anything user-specific
<godsmoke> hence the concept of a home directory
<ram_einstein> no dman it! you can also mount it now with a mount /dev/hda1 ort whatever
<ram_einstein> and settings will just be files
<godsmoke> you're really not making sense
<godsmoke> configs are just file
<godsmoke> files*
<ram_einstein> okay, I'll go over it once again
<ram_einstein> I have fc4
<ram_einstein> '/booot is mounted on /dev/hda1
<ram_einstein> '/home on /dev/hda2
<ram_einstein> so whatever I do on fc4 affects /dev/hda2
<godsmoke> well, anything that is user-specific, yes
<ram_einstein> like creating a bookmark in firefox will be stored there
<godsmoke> right
<ram_einstein> forget users for now
<ram_einstein> one user
<ram_einstein> '/home/user
<godsmoke> you're obviously impaired
<godsmoke> anyway
* thoreauputic wonders where the Ubuntu went suddenly...
<ram_einstein> now, when you /boot (/dev/hda3) ubuntu, you can "read" /dev/hda2
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: he'd have to be speaking proper english for that to be a real question
<godsmoke> ok -- "read" -- as opposed to?
<ram_einstein> you can read all you documents stored on /home/user
<godsmoke> yes -- please speed up
<godsmoke> I'm starting to fall asleep
<ram_einstein> read as opposed to "use" it as a /home by ubuntu where, anything I do on ubuntu affects the disk
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> well, obviously, you need to READ on how linux works
<ram_einstein> mounting doesn't affect the disk right?
<godsmoke> you can't just randomly mount a directory and expect it to be used as your users home directory
<ram_einstein> the settings will be there
<godsmoke> you need to actually know what you're doing
<ram_einstein> exactly godsmoke 
<godsmoke> so please, google this
<ram_einstein> !
<ram_einstein> great
<ram_einstein> disk driud can let an ubuntu user's /home directory be on any disk
<godsmoke> it's very obvious why this isn't working -- and it's because you didn't mount the partition as your /home directory in ubuntu
<ram_einstein> I did!
<ram_einstein> using that partiton manager in the installation
<godsmoke> forget partition managers
<godsmoke> they have nothing to do with this
<ram_einstein> it's gonna be a long long day
<godsmoke> not mine
<godsmoke> mine's ending
<godsmoke> bye
<ram_einstein> same here
<ram_einstein> bye
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: you're from New york, right?
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> I guessed...
<opi> hi
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: ... ok
<ram_einstein> not a bad guess at all
<godsmoke> you guessed from the "nyc" in my hostname?
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: the attitude is a giveaway ;)
<ram_einstein> considering the way he speaks
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: no, from your demeanor :)
<godsmoke> no, the attitude is evident of someone who doesn't bother with people who can't articulate in english
<ram_einstein> I see. So I don't understand English now, is it?
* thoreauputic decides it isn't worth bothering with arrogance of this order
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: very passive agressive of you :)
<ram_einstein> watch you tongue
<Ghete1> I have an ethical question. I just crashed my car and I have had to cancel a semester of college b/c i havent the means to get there or the money to fix my car. someone close to me has offered me a pretty good amount of money to set up a kolab server and a few clients. i have always recieved help free of charge here at the ubuntu and kubuntu channels. should i take this job?
<ram_einstein> you're lucky I'm such a nice guy who doesn't take insults to heart
<thoreauputic> Ghete1: why not?
<mrmanic> Ghete1: sure.
<Ghete1> but i have gotten linux for free
<Ghete1> and learned everything i know now b/c of what you guys have taught me
<ram_einstein> it always was and always will be
<thoreauputic> Ghete1: that doesn't matter - free as in freedom, man :)
<ram_einstein> help is free too thanks to people like us
<Ghete1> so shouldnt my help be free?
<ram_einstein> ummm.. I'm not sure it includes our american friend
<thoreauputic> Ghete1: you'll give back to the community anyway, and you will help people too
<Ghete1> mmm
<ram_einstein> Ghete1: what do you pay consultants for? :)
<Ghete1> haha i guess so
<thoreauputic> Ghete1: open source doesn't mean "no pay" - RMS made his way early on selling emacs :)
<Ghete1> ok
<godsmoke> ram_einstein: you don't know the first thing about linux
<ram_einstein> thank you godsmoke 
<ram_einstein> for your very pleasant comment
<mrmanic> Ghete1: being paid for your expertise isn't bad.
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: who cares? Are you Brian Kernighan or someone? Do you have 30 years experience? Everyone starts somewhere
<Ghete1> ok, i got the ok/cool from people in ubuntu and kubuntu channels... im going for it!
<thoreauputic> Ghete1: best of luck !
<Ghete1> thanks!
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: absolutely, and people who are starting out, and don't know anything don't advertise themselves as part of a free support offering
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: I think the issue was less the knowledge or lack of knowledge, and more the general attitude and lack of any apparent attempt to figure it out before asking.
<godsmoke> I'll leave mrmanic to finish this
<thoreauputic> mrmanic: I dislike it when people make rude remarks, regardless of the motive. But whatever...
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: I agree with you.  You might have noticed that I sort of stepped away for a while.
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: I don't really know how to explain to someone that they need to do it for themselves, that all the resources are out there, they just have to go find them.
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: people just don't seem to like that answer ;)
<thoreauputic> mrmanic: that's true, indeed
<thoreauputic> mrmanic: and after a while i get fatigued with answering the same questions over and over..
<mrmanic> yeah, exactly
<thoreauputic> but I guess that's what it's about, in a channel like this or #ubuntu
<mrmanic> it's even more irritating when I have to answer the same questions multiple times FOR THE SAME PERSON
<nikkia> mrmanic: i dunno, the 'where's my root password' gets pretty annoying
<thoreauputic> mrmanic: ah, yes, at that point I lose my cool
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: that's why I left :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: especially since the installer explains it
<Ghete1> well why dont we have one of those !rootpassword thingies?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: to be fair, even I skipped past that without really reading it
<mrmanic> thoreauputic: and why I didn't have anything particularly nice to say to ram_einstein.
<nikkia> thoreauputic: the installer should maybe ask the user to type 'yes, i understand, i don't have a root password' to skip past that screen :P
<thoreauputic> mrmanic: yeah, I came in late so i don't know the full story :)
<mrmanic> nikkia: that's not "user friendly"
<mrmanic> ;)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: a bit Windowsish, that - but I agree with the sentiment :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: no, windows-ish would be requiring the press of some randomly chosen F key :)
<mrmanic> oooh
<nikkia> the NT/2k/XP partitioner on the install disk annoys me no end with that
<mrmanic> F8
<thoreauputic> nikkia: hahah - "Press any key to continue" "where's the 'any' key??"
<mrmanic> I like win2k3.  
<mrmanic> I wish it were linux, though :S
<Ghete1> ok guys
<Ghete1> i need sleep
<Ghete1> talk to you all later
<mrmanic> Ghete1: good luck on your project
<mrmanic> cya
<Ghete1> thanks
<Ghete1> cya
<Ghete1> btw
<Ghete1> when done with it i will post a nice howto
<Ghete1> ciao!
<Ghete1> crash!
<mrmanic> oh I can't wait
<mrmanic> I need to set that stuff up for my company :)
<torz> hmm any recommendation for a decent divx codec?
<nikkia> torz, xvid :)
<torz> I got libdivx or whatever via apt and it sucks
<torz> nikkia: sure :~) do you know the name of the package?
<nikkia> xvidcore
<torz> so I can get it with apt
<torz> excellent :~)
<nikkia> i find the ffmpeg (libavcodec) stuff more tolerant of dodgily encoded avis tho
<torz> torum@titan:~$ sudo apt-get install xvidcore
<torz> Password:
<torz> Reading package lists... Done
<torz> Building dependency tree... Done
<torz> E: Couldn't find package xvidcore
<nikkia> torz, its called 'libxvidcore' or something
<torz> heh
<nikkia> use aptitude/synaptic/etc :)
<mrmanic> try apt-cache search xvid
<torz> found it
* thoreauputic finds apt-cache search much quicker than using synaptic
<torz> and apparently I've already got it :p
<nikkia> argh, expletives!!!
<nikkia> my customer released a new version of their SDK, which means they probably expect me to make all the changes they've requested and release today :(
* nikkia purposefully slows her internet connection so that the cvs update takes 8 hours
<mrmanic> ouch
<torz> hey where does kaffeine look for its codecs? /usr/local/lib ??
<torz> or does it look at multiple places
<nikkia> torz, doesn't it just use whatever xine sees ?
<torz> heh and what does xine see...
<torz> oh so kaffeine is just a pretty interface for xine?
<thoreauputic> torz: yup
<nikkia> xine does a good enough job, so why not?
<thoreauputic> torz: it looks in /usr/lib/win32 for the windows codecs, elsewhere for others (I'd have to look)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: xine does an excellent job, yeah
<torz> /usr/lib/win32/divxa32.acm
<torz> /usr/lib/win32/divx_c32.ax
<torz> /usr/lib/win32/divxc32.dll
<torz> /usr/lib/win32/divxdec.ax
<torz> /usr/lib/win32/divx.dll
<torz> yep, apparently so :~)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i'd guess that it just uses whatever the search path for dlopen is :)
<thoreauputic> xfmedia uses xine as a back end too
<nikkia> (which is, presumably), LD_LIBRARY_PATH + ld.so.conf's paths
<thoreauputic> nikkia: ah, I learnt something - thanks :)
<nikkia> argh!
<nikkia> that was a *really* bad move
<nikkia> i just tried to search a 100MB imap directory in thunderbird
<Skaag> so what I have a 1gb imap directory
<Skaag> works fine
<nikkia> skaag, over a 8KB/s VPN ?
<nikkia> and doing an 'entire message' search?
<Skaag> ouch
<nikkia> thunderbird has to pull every message, and search locally
<Skaag> no. over 1.5mbps
<Skaag> ah, it doesn't use server side?
<Skaag> ouch
<nikkia> only for subject/sender
<Skaag> I see.
<nikkia> i don't think imap defines an 'entire message' search protocol
<Edulix> hi !
<Edulix> hey this is funny !
<Tm_T> yes it is
<Edulix> why is konversation using plastik theme instead of lipstick ? I'm puzzled :P
<Edulix> and only seems to happen with konversation
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> dunno
<shogouki> it uses lipstick here
<Edulix> uhm, strange
<Tm_T> ok, I'll be gone for a week or 4 ->
<nikkia> urgh, i hate writing 'release estimate' emails
<nikkia> i can never find a suitable way of saying 'well, it'll take me about 20 minutes, but i want some time to play nethack, so lets say 3 weeks'
<qbit> i have lmsensors and ksensors installed and running but am looking for a way to control the fan speed(s)   <= suggestions welcome
<nikkia> qbit, control the fan speed on what?
<nikkia> the only 'fan speed control' i know about, is the one for toshiba laptops
<qbit> a VIA KT0400A chipset Abit KD7A mobo - the cpu and North bridge fans
<qbit> I've noticed that I can bump them down in the BIOS and FreeBSD doesn't touch this but in the Linux install the fans run full blast
<nikkia> what you probably want, is a acpi fan speed control... but i don't know of any, i think if the fans are software controllable then they present a control under /proc/acpi/fan  but i can't confirm that, or how it works, as none of my systems have software controllable fans
<Edulix> for dell you have i8k
<nikkia> its *probably* just a '1 or 0' style control for on/off
<qbit> I am seeing a /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state, but this is probably just reading the speeds
<Edulix> uhm who know
<qbit> I know the hardware support is there because it works in the Abit utility under Windows
<Edulix> uhm who knows
<Edulix> try to sudo echo 1 >  /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state
<qbit> sudo gave me permission denied and as root it did nothing
<qbit> i'll keep googling   :-)
<tommorris> Hi.
<tommorris> Can someone please come and seed kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso? We're all still stuck on 72.1%
<juan> Hi, wirwzd, I am new to this, could you give me a hand?
<nikkia> juan, what do you need a hand with?
<juan> Hi, nikkia. Wel, this is the first time I enter IRC and I feel a bit lost
<nikkia> juan, www.irchelp.org has some good info on general irc topics...
<nikkia> but personally, i'd just suggest relaxing, and chatting, its all pretty easy to pick up :)
<nikkia> morning cloud
<juan> nikkia: tanks for your suggestion, I'm beginning to feel more confident. It seems easy enough
<cloud> oh
<cloud> good morning to you 
<cloud> and to all
<torz> good evening :p
<rodolfo> hi, how do I disable the synchronisation of the clock during boot?
<cloud> here is 12.27
<cloud> :D
<cloud> apt installs an older version of automake..
<cloud> i need the latest to compile kdm-theme manager
<cloud> _
<nikkia> cloud, what's the latest version? i see 1.9 in the repository
<nikkia> well, 1.9.4-1 to be exact
<nikkia> 'automake' itself seems to be a virtual package pointing to 1.4
<nikkia> cloud, if 1.9.4-1 is 'good enough' try installing 'automake1.9'
<torz> nikkia: you know much about mplayer
<nikkia> torz, a bit
<torz> I want to specify mplayer to use xvid you told me about earlier, well I know that all I need to do is specify the codec with the -vc flag but mplayer seems to not see it :~(
<torz> "mplayer -vc help" shows the available codecs
<nikkia> hmmm, works here
<nikkia> what error does mplayer report when you do -vc xvid ?
<nikkia> or does it just fall back to ffmpeg ?
<torz> Forced video codec: xvid
<torz> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30355844.
<torz> Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!
<nikkia> hmmmm
<nikkia> that doesn't seem to be a divx/xvid file
<nikkia> oh, its divx5
<torz> mmm? how can you tell???
<nikkia> (the video format is the fourcc code, which is four characters of ascii (in this case, backwards) '05XD'
<nikkia> so, the fourcc is DX50 which is the fourcc for a divx5 encoded video
<nikkia> there might be a way to force mplayer to ignore the fourcc, or at least, treat it as xvid, but i can't remember
<torz> wait a minute, you're talking about the file you just played on your computer
<nikkia> divx5 files *should* play with the xvid file
<nikkia> torz, no, the file you tried to play
<nikkia> <torz> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30355844.
<nikkia> 0x30355844 is 0 5 X D in ascii
<torz> ah!
<torz> I see
* nikkia suddenly realises she has done FAR too much low level video hacking stuff
<torz> mmm it seems mplayer cant see divx5
<torz> it can see divx4
<torz> torum@titan:~/temp$ mplayer -vc help | grep divx
<nikkia> torz, ok, try this
<torz> ffdivx      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [msmpeg4] 
<torz> ffodivx     ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-4  [mpeg4] 
<torz> odivx       odivx     working   OpenDivX API (ODIVX,DIVX4,DIVX5,XVID)  [libdivxdecore.so] 
<torz> divx4       divx4     working   DivX4Linux API (DIVX4,DIVX5,XVID)  [libdivxdecore.so] 
<torz> divx4vfw    vfw       problems  DivX4Windows-VFW  [divx.dll] 
<torz> divxds      dshow     working   DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [divx_c32.ax] 
<torz> divx        vfw       working   DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [divxc32.dll] 
<Skaag> anyone heard of bluetooth audio working under linux?
<nikkia> mplayer -vc xvid -ffourcc xvid  filename
<nikkia> skaag, yes, by accident
<Skaag> accident?!
<Skaag> :-)
<nikkia> skaag, i once accidently paired my phone to my PC as a headset, and got audio thru the PC when i received a call
<torz> Unknown option on the command line: ffourcc :p
<Skaag> LOL!!!
<nikkia> torz, hmmm
<nikkia> oh, its mencoder only, grr
<Skaag> nikkia: you think it's possible to reproduce in a more stable manner? :-)
<nikkia> skaag, sure, just pair it as a headset :)
<Skaag> so that I will be able to have VOIP?
<torz> but you see, mplayer doesnt even see xvid
<Skaag> I do have a BT headset
<torz> oh hang on
<torz> it does.
<torz> torum@titan:~/temp$ mplayer -vc help | grep xvid
<torz> xvid        xvid      working   XviD (MPEG-4)  [libxvidcore.a] 
<torz> my bad :p
<nikkia> torz, i know HOW to fix it, but i don't want to suggest the method i know
<nikkia> torz, because it involves editing files and is a permanent change
<torz> nikkia: fair enough.
<cloud> nikkia: i need at least the 1.6...apt installed the 1.4...why?
<cloud> i',m using universe
<nikkia> cloud, because 1.4 is the automake gnome relies on
<nikkia> cloud, i imagine its a left-over from ubuntu
<torz> nikkia: I think my problem will go away if I installed divx5 (which i'm sure it already has)...
<cloud> 'left-over' ????
<nikkia> cloud, as in, 'automake' -> 'automake1.4' is something the ubuntu people did, that has been retained for no real reason in kubuntu
<nikkia> as i said, apt-get install automake1.9   should work
<nikkia> torz, i haven't given up on your problem, still looking for a solution...
<cloud> nikkia: it works.
<torz> nikkia: well I'm trying to prove to myself that this machine already has divx5
<nikkia> torz, ffmpeg is a better choice for dx50 files, imo
<nikkia> torz, try playing it with -vc ffodivx
<cloud> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6.
<cloud> *** KDE requires automake 1.6
<cloud> nikkia: no way...
<cloud> and i installed the 1.9 as you said
<nikkia> cloud, try putting this before the command:  'AUTOMAKE=automake1.9'
<edulix> hi !
<cloud> which command?
<nikkia> ie, if you're doing ./configure, you'd do  AUTOMAKE=automake1.9 ./configure
<edulix> I want to remove from konqueror the google search bar, how to do that ?
<cloud> ah ok..i'm doing make -f Makefile.cvs
<nikkia> cloud, ok, so:   AUTOMAKE=automake1.9  make -f Makefile.cvs
<torz> nikkia: /usr/lib/libdivxdecore.so.5.0.1
<cloud> ok thx
<torz> nikkia: ill try your solution now
<nikkia> kde *might* need 1.6 exactly tho
<nikkia> in which case, you'll want 'automake1.6' installed :)
<nikkia> cloud, this is the problem with automake, many packages depend on an exact version, so eventually you end up with every version installed :/
<nikkia> (and you end up having to guess which is the right one, sometimes)
<cloud> nikkia: in italian your name means "a small hole or spot where you can put some little objects"
<cloud> however automake before the command didn't have effect.
<cloud> :-( sob.
<nikkia> cloud, my 'name' is just nikki with 'a' for my surname because nikki was already taken :P
<nikkia> cloud, and i bet 'nikki' doesn't mean a small hole in italian
<cloud> uhauhauhau
<cloud> no man
<cloud> it means "nikki"
<cloud> ghghgh
<cloud> nikki: i fixed the problem... i removed automake 1.4 and specified 1.9 as you said...now it works.
<cloud> :D
<cloud> going to lunch..see ya later
<nikkia> i always find it kind of ironic that automake was supposed to remove a lot of 'weird dependancy issues when building stuff', yet has become its own dependancy nightmare
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> I accidently removed the Menulist in Konversation, how to bring it back ?
<uniq> ctrl+m
<uniq> i think.
<ztonzy> wow, uniq thanks
<uniq> :)
<ztonzy> Konversation feels quite uniqe compared to x-chat
<uniq> yes, konversation is nice.
<nikkia> and i still say i prefer kvirc :P
<nikkia> oddly, hardly any distros seem to include recent kvircs in their repositories tho
<ztonzy> :-P
<grand> Hello, I urgently need help. Please check this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45686
<grand> and please, dont ban me for 'spamming'
<ea065035> trying to set up dar/kdar and not getting there yet ... I think I have the compilers but the system tells me it cannot compile ...
<ea065035> any ideas?
<uniq> install 'build-essential'
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<ea065035> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ea065035>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<ea065035>                             libc-dev
<ea065035>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<ea065035> E: Broken packages
<ea065035> uniq: it tells me that "some packages could not be installed ... bla bla bla ... " and then the lines ve just pasted above :/
<uniq> 'apt-get -f install'
<uniq> 'apt-get update'
<uniq> 'apt-get install build-essentil'
<ea065035> uniq: it still gives me the same message :'( ... have I messed it up real good? :-/
<uniq> did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list ? 
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<ea065035> i've just 'vi' into "sources.list" and it doesn't ring a bell = I have not done anything to it, as far as I know ...
<ea065035> should I copy that file from 'kubuntu.pastebin" and check what happens?
<ea065035> will it have consequences to other software that I may have installed already?
<ea065035> uniq: i've just checked the webpage you've given me ... it does not look the same, some lines are similar, but some are missing ... I'm gonna give it a try ... i hope this doesn't blow on my face :D
<ea065035> uniq: I changed the file in /etc/apt/ and repeat the line commands you told me above but still getting the same message ... anywayzzzz i'll try to find some info in a forum .. .thanx for your time and help :)
<uniq> hmm.. does apt-get -f install give you an error? 
<ea065035> nope ... it gives me this
<ea065035> Reading package lists... Done
<ea065035> Building dependency tree... Done
<ea065035> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 123 not upgraded
<uniq> oh. try 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<ea065035> i think i should tell that in the meanwhile i have tried running 'sudo apt-get install dar' and it has installed dar and libdar2 as new packages ... I thought i had it installed already ... :/ maybe it was a faulty installation ...
<ea065035> should I try that command anyway?
<ea065035> i'm running it ... it's going to upgrade 123 and install 12 new packages ...
<ea065035> it's going to take about 10min :/ ...
<ea065035> in the meanwhile ... could I ask you something about 'default locale'? i thing i have messed up a bit more than I thought :/
<ea065035> basically ... i'm working on a spanish laptop in the UK ... and i get a 'perl: warning:' message = 'Setting locale failed' ... 'Please check that your locale settings ... are supported and installed on your system' ... and it wants to use GB settings ... where could I learn about this?
<uniq> 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<uniq> select the ones you want.
<ea065035> thanks very much uniq i'll do that when the installation is finished ... just in case ... you've saved me from another no-sleep night :-D ...
<uniq> hope it works :)
<sdogi> what do i need to apt-get to get normal xmms fonts
<sdogi> i can't find the page that had this info
<bamboe> /surabaya//
<sdogi> blablablablablabla
<gnuton> Hi all! =)
<bamboe> hh
<bamboe> hhhhhhhh
<bamboe> hhhh
<bamboe> hhh
<bamboe> h
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> hey, anyone could tell me howto successfully see the qt4 movie in quicktime 7 preview format ? kaffeine crashes to me
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<thopkins> I have having problems with setting sound up using a SB Live card, does anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu> thopkins: what kinda problems?
<skullbourne> forgive thopkins, he is at work and a bit of a slow typer ;)
<andkore> k :)
<andkore> i am too
<skullbourne> I was helping him earlier, but I was reading chat transcripts to help, so I told him to just pop here and ask for direct support
<andkore> k
<thopkins> alsamixer : function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<kalenedrael> wow, this really keeps me awak
<kalenedrael> e
<thopkins> quit
<mrmanic> hey monchy 
<monchy> hey
<ea065035> anyone could help me with a "little" problem with DAR?
<Pointwood> anyone with access to the kubuntu.org site around?
<mikeee> Pointwood: i can get on
<Pointwood> mikeee: the iso download link on the frontpage is wrong
<mikeee> oh, i thought you meant just being able to access it :)
<Pointwood> hehe
<Pointwood> nope :)
<mikeee> seems to be working for me though . . .
<Pointwood> the download link?
<mikeee> were you looking to download or just being helpful?
<mikeee> yeah
<Pointwood> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<Pointwood> I get: Forbidden
<Pointwood> You don't have permission to access /kubuntu/hoary/ on this server.
<Pointwood> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<mikeee> that's not found
<mikeee> strange
<Pointwood> I am downloading 
<mikeee> I just got on through the main page
<mikeee> but now it's forbidden
<mikeee> probably some server thing
<Pointwood> guessed a working link :)
<Pointwood> http://releases.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/hoary/
<mikeee> hehe :)
<Mahl> Anybody know where i can get hold of libtag (taglib) 1.3.2 or newer? Synaptic comes with 1.3.1...A debian package or source code distribution?
<godsmoke> Mahl: have you tried google?
<godsmoke> a search for "taglib 1.3.2" returned 28,300 results
<godsmoke> I think you can manage that
<ep> Whats the procedure for getting colorized output on the ls command in a  konsole terminal?  Using alias?
<kalenedrael> no
<kalenedrael> lscolors
<kalenedrael> or something like that
* kalenedrael looks for something
<ep> yeah ls --colors
<kalenedrael> well, you can set it with the "dircolors" program
<kalenedrael> man dircolors
<ep> It seem many distro's do this by default without me haveing tto use the colors option.
<kalenedrael> yes
<ep> ok i'll do this
<kalenedrael> i had to set it manually to get colored ls in eterm
<v2> hello
<Mahl> yeah
<Mahl> cus u search for taglib and 1.3.2
<Mahl> but if you search for taglib 1.3.2 as one word
<Mahl> you get 9 results
<rarn> hello everyone
<rarn> anyone have luck with hp officejet scanning using hplip?
<rarn> i've read a bunch of docs/howtos in the forums
<rarn> scanimage -L finds my scanner, but xsane or kooka do not :(
<rarn> everyone's sleeping :)
<lippel> which gcc version is recommended to be used in kubuntu (5.04)?
<grand> I have problem with DNS configuration. After kubuntu restart, I have only two, external deafault namesrerver, but there is no the one from my LAN
<nikkia> grand, most likely, you're getting those 2 from DHCP and its overwriting your /etc/resolv.conf
<grand> I add manualy 'nameserver 192.168.1.1'
<nikkia> there is a command you can add to /etc/network/interfaces that will manually add extra nameserver lines to /etc/resolv.conf when the interface comes up
<grand> well, the stuff what you said makes sense to me
<grand> dns-nameserver
<grand> ?
<nikkia> could be, let me check
<grand> ok
<nikkia> just 'nameserver' apparently
<grand> oh, i can add this line anywhere, or it is necessary to add it after used eth device?
<nikkia> it has to be in the block corresponding to the interface you want to add it for
<grand> thanks for help, ill reboot and see if it works
<grand> uh, btw - I have a little question(I suppose every n00b ask this after migration from M$ to Linux system)
<grand> I noticed, that everything in KDE is so BIG
<grand> I mean fonts are big, icons are huge
<nikkia> could be the DPI setting
<aseigo> grand: you can adjust this all to taste in the control center. fonts, icon sizes, everything
<grand> yeah, in M$ i was just increasing resolution
<grand> :D
<nikkia> aseigo, i suspect he means that they are abnormally big - i've seen it happen before, X gets its DPI from the monitor, which sometimes lies and says silly things like 1000 dpi :P
<aseigo> grand: by "huge" ... what do you mean? i believe we default to 32px icons in most places, with 22px on the toolbar
<aseigo> nikkia: ah, that will do it as well =)
<nikkia> seems to happen more with LCD/TFTs than CRTs
<grand> hang on, making screenshot
<nikkia> grand, also look at xdpyinfo see what the 'resolution' line in that says - that's the DPI
<nikkia> the output of xdpyinfo, that is :)
<grand> resolution:    101x108 dots per inch
<nikkia> hmmm, doesn't sound too abnormal, would suggest something like a 15" LCD at 1280x1024
<grand> i have 17" CRT
<nikkia> still doesn't sound absurd
<grand> well, i am minimalist :D
<nikkia> i'm at 95x96 on a 17" LCD so 101x108 isn't much different
<grand> breeze simplified is the best opera skin for me :D
<grand> ] http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4151/big1fw.png
<grand> The horizontal, blue bar on top that says Konversation is big for me, fonts are big.
<godsmoke> so make them smaller?
<grand> I would like everything at least twice times smaller :D
<nikkia> grand, change the fonts in the control center then :)
<godsmoke> exactly
<grand> godsmoke, i forgot to mention that i am newb
<nikkia> the default title bar was too big for me, so i dropped it to 8pt text
<godsmoke> I mean -- this isn't rocket science
<godsmoke> yeah, 8pt freesans is what I use
<nikkia> godsmoke: bold or normal?
<grand> Ok, wont you get upset if i ask another question?
<nikkia> i find normal freesans is too 'faint' for the title bar
<godsmoke> nikkia: do whatever you want
<godsmoke> whatever
<godsmoke> it's not a big deal
<grand> oh, ok
<nikkia> godsmoke: already have it how i like, was just curious if you found 8pt freesans normal readable for the title bar text
<godsmoke> nikkia: oh, uh, yes, readable
<godsmoke> I like small small text
<nikkia> gods, its not the size i find the problem, it just seems to be 'faint' somehow
<godsmoke> I run 3 20.1" lcds at 1600x1200 each, about 4 feet away from my head
<nikkia> could be colour choice vs AA
<nikkia> grand, just ask, we're not likely to be upset...
<grand> Currently I am using English language, but soon I would like to use my Native language(parents uses my PC too :/ ). And, where will I find fonts, that has my native marks(), and how do I install these fonts?
<godsmoke> install the corresponding locale
<moshe> hello, folks
<grand> i dont get it, i am really newbie
<godsmoke> grand: well, if you don't get something that someone says -- you can look it up
<lippel> grand:  kde-i18n-pl (if i recall correctly)
<moshe> I just installed redhat's artwork per the instructions someone gave on the ubuntu forums, and everything except the qt themes seem to be working, despite the fact that the files are where they belong in /usr/lib/qt-3.3/plugins/styles/
<nikkia> grand, most of the default fonts are fairly comprehensive unicode fonts, and should include most characters you'll want
<moshe> does anyone know what I could do to remedy this?
<lippel> grand: afaik, most fonts supports polish special characters
<nikkia> grand, unless, you happen to be inuit, or something, in which case you're screwed :)
<lippel> grand: at least the default fonts
<moshe> unless they belong in the qt-3 directory, instead of qt-3.3
<moshe> hmmm
<grand> ok, wait a while I'll try something
<mcquaid> hey all
<mcquaid> how do i install an icon pack?
<mcquaid> i don't want to do it via the control center as thats just for one user, i want it globally
<grand> nikka, where can i set up encoding to UTF-8 ?
<grand> i am sorry, 'nikkia'
<nikkia> grand, it should be, already
<nikkia> some apps won't honour UTF-8, but that's part of life
<lippel> grand: hrm, the default font seems not to support only 
<lippel> grand: but e.g. "nimbus sans l" supports them all
<grand> lippel, youre right
<grand> nikkia, I have restarted kubuntu to check if the dns server is set up right, and... no
<nikkia> grand, hmm
<armer> hey all, my wifi card is only working when I enable the 'irqpoll' option at boot time
<armer> it complains of irq #9: nobody cared
<armer> and disabling irq #9
<nikkia> grand, try 'dns-nameservers' instead of nameserver
<armer> anyone have a permanent solution for this?
<grand> nikkia, how do i delete unused network interfaces, so kernel wont load them?
<grand> i would like not to use eth1 and eth2
<lippel> grand: i would just leave that untouched
<lippel> as long as your wifi (?) works...
<grand> lippel, why?
<grand> no its not wifi
<grand> normal LAN
<moshe> hey folks
<grand> hello again
<moshe> heh
<moshe> having fun with kubuntu so far.
<moshe> this is only the third distro that's lasted longer than a week on my machine. :)
<grand> wha... i cant have fun with kubuntu, as i cant do anything 1337 for myself :D
<moshe> err
<moshe> sorry :)
<grand> lippel, so maybe you will tell me whats happening.
<moshe> I'm amazed at the difference in speed between Kubuntu and Slackware
<moshe> there must be some different compiling options, because KDE on Slackware with linux 2.4 is faster on my machine than Mandrake with 2.6 was.
<grand> after each system startup, my resolv.conf is reset to default
<scotdb> Currently installing Kubuntu to replace my Debian Sid "home server"
<scotdb> I'll probably have questions ;-)
<grand> and there is no my default LAN nameserver
<grand> heh, i was talking to him and he left
<moshe> I've never dealt in the server side, to my dismay
<grand> anyone else can help me?
<grand> its hard to browse internet w/o well working DNS
<grand> nikkia, how do i delete unused network interfaces, so kernel wont load them?
<grand> lippel, so maybe you will tell me whats happening.
<grand> after each system startup, my resolv.conf is reset to default
<grand> and there is no my default nameserver on the list
<lippel> grand: do you use dhcp?
<grand> yes
<grand> resolv.conf contains some IPs to nameservers - but this ip does not come from my network
<grand> lippel, it would not be a problem, because i could set up nameserver manualy, but something overwrites my manual settings in resolv.conf after system restart
<lippel> grand: afaik these settings are sent by the dhcp server
<grand> hmm... and these settings are supposed to work well, right?
<grand> well, ill make a little test, please wait
<grand> ok, i had to wait about 15secs before dns responded and resolved domain
<grand> under windows, its done instantly
<lippel> have you set the nameserver manually there?
<lippel> maybe you have to fix it on your router?
<grand> no, its set up by dhcp
<grand> oh, but under windowz it works without any problems
<lippel> have a look into /etc/network/interfaces
<grand> iface lo inet loopback
<grand> auto lo eth0
<grand> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<grand> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<grand> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<grand> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<cies> hi!
<cies> i want to install kdelibs4-dev... thats all, but to install this i need about 55 other *-dev packages (alltogether ~70MB) do i really need this?
<McScruff> ello
<gdh> arf
<Xaqueth> Hello. I have Kubuntu 5.04. Problem is, system freezes totally, as it seems, same time every day, about midnight. It doesn't seem to have an effect with running different programs, system still freezes. I have no idea how to start fixing the problem, can anyone point some directions? Googling didn't help me much. 
#kubuntu 2005-07-07
<thingy> Xaqueth: Same time everyday? Could be something external to the system? I'm thinking of something that might cause the box to freeze, e.g. a power surge
<gdh> there are certainly no cron jobs happening at only midnight by default
<dwmurphy> i've heard of an air-horn going off the same time everyday that use to screw up hard drives... (long time ago...)
<Xaqueth> hmm, that thought didn't cross my mind, I automatically assumed its software problem
<McScruff> if its the same time it i would think power
<Xaqueth> if its hardware issue, I reckon I can test that with using different distro for tomorrow, like Knoppix to find out
<McScruff> if its the same time everyday i would think power
<gdh> Xaqueth: Ideally run something like memtest86 over the midnight period
<Xaqueth> I'll do that tomorrow midnight, thanks gdh 
<Xaqueth> and thanks for ideas 
<thingy> it might turn out to be the washing machine/dishwasher turning on :-)
<Xaqueth> I don't have either of them running tho, dunno about neightbors tho :)
<hon> how can I have userlist in kdm?
<thingy> hon: you need to use a different kdm theme, e.g. revert back to the default kde theme.
<hon> thingy: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<thingy> hon: to do that, you need to make a backup of "/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc", then edit the file, looking for the line, "Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu". Just comment that line, by putting a # in front of it.
<thingy> hon: right you got it!
<hon> thingy: thanks. I'll do it. BTW, how can I have a theme with userlist?
<_sean> yo
<thingy> hon: the default kde theme does have a userlist. There should be an option in the kdmrc which you can use to enable/disable the user list. The kubuntu theme doesn't seem to honour that option. Option = "UserList=true"
<hon> let me try ...
<tuerten> hi everyone
<tuerten> total noob trying to install bittorrent
<tuerten> i use kynaptic to get the packages but it doesn't auto install and display on the gui menu
<tuerten> how do i install it manually?
<thingy> tuerten: the bittorent package description says: "This package contains the tools which are used for console-only downloading.  If you want the GUI interface, install the bittorrent-gui package."
<thingy> tuerten: Did you install the bittorrent-gui package?
<tuerten> no, so thats my mistake
<thingy> tuerten: I haven't ever installed bit torrent and so I was just going by the description. hmm wonder what this looks like...
<tuerten> do i install it simply through kynaptic?  is it a package labelled bittorrent-gui?
<thingy> yes
<tuerten> it doesn't show up in my kynaptic, only bittorrent does
<thingy> oh
<thingy> in that case try this first, and then check if you have to enable support for multiverse in your sources.list
<tuerten> mmm sorry i don't know how
<thingy> try, "apt-get install bittorrent-gui" in an xterm or on the console as root
<thingy> if that says cannot find the package then it means you need to add multiverse(or maybe universe) into your sources.list
<tuerten> Package bittorrent-gui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tuerten> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tuerten> is only available from another source
<tuerten> sorry, thats the message i received back
<thingy> tuerten: ah right
<thingy> ok, i haven't got kynaptic installed
<tuerten> ok, no worries
<tuerten> thanks anyway
<thingy> tuerten: I'm loath to install it aah bugger nm ill go install it so i can talk you through configuring the sources
<thingy> don't go
<thingy> i'll install it and talk you through it
<tuerten> awesome
<tuerten> :D
<thingy> i'll be expecting a check for a zillion bucks for this... :-)
<tuerten> lol
<edulix> what is the kubuntu's default KDE prefix ?
<edulix> I need to install an app that uses an incorrect one
<thingy> doh../usr
<thingy> i was typing /usr by itself and wondering why it didnt work
<edulix> :P
<thingy> gaah wth, kynaptic doesn't have a way of updating the sources.list
<edulix> thingy: what's the normal way to specify to a configure script the kde prefix ?
<edulix> something like KDEPREFIX=/usr ./configure ?
<thingy> edulix: let me just confirm
<nikkia> edulix, if you're trying to rebuild KDE over kubuntu's that won't work
<edulix> no, I'm trying to install k3ddesktop
<thingy> edulix: according to do this, http://developer.kde.org/build/compile_kde3_4.html, it's KDEDIR=/usr ./configure
<thingy> tuerten: you will need to edit a text file, you ok if I priv. msg you?
<edulix> ok thanks
<tuerten> for sure
* nikkia is going insane
<gdh> mm?
<nikkia> gdh, trying to track down a song from the radio
<gdh> :) how does it go? :)
<nikkia> oh, i know the title
<gdh> I'm probably the worst person to ask. I don't listen to music radio and I am completely out of touch with popular culture
<nikkia> and i know who sang it, originally, but i'm about 98% sure that the version played was not the original
<nikkia> gdh, this is about as far from 'popular culture' as it gets :P
<nikkia> gdh, it was alice cooper's radio show, playing 'Venus in Furs'
<gdh> don't virgin have an online playlist?
<nikkia> but the pronounciation on the 'severin, severin' bit did not match lou reed's
<nikkia> gdh, yes, but it only works for native shows
<nikkia> alice cooper is syndicated from the US, and thus doesn't get on the 'playlist'
<gdh> ahh he does a big syndicated thing?
<gdh> there isn't some geeky messageboard you could ask?
<nikkia> i've only tracked down 2 covers of Venus in Furs, one by some weird french band, and one by Smashing Pumpkins, neither are 'almost identical to the original, except for the pronounciation of severin'
<nikkia> which leads me to wonder if either 1) i'm imagining the pronounciation difference, 2) it was a later 'lou reed' cover of his own song
<nikkia> (it also didn't sound like 1967 production quality :)
<nikkia> gdh, now, the odd thing is.... you remember when dunlop used Venus in Furs for an ad? i'm pretty sure their version was the same one alice played, but every source says it was the original
<gdh> I never really 'got' Lou Reed... I don't understand all the 'genius' of his work
<gdh> Maybe he just falls into the same category of 'poets' as Dylan 
<nikkia> who am i kidding, everyone remembers THAT ad :P
<gdh> yes I remember that ad. very odd.
<gdh> and you're right, not exactly 'Daytime Light Hits FM' material
<nikkia> yeah...
<gdh> Jazz FM in the northwest is now 'Smooth FM', and I have to take my hat off to them ... they've built a winner of a business model... 
<gdh> play vacuous, soul-less filler all day , every day.. and put adverts every 10 minutes
<gdh> so the music has nothing at all to latch onto... /perfect/ for playing in offices so you don't get distracted from your day job
* nikkia emails alice cooper
<gdh> I used to love Jazz FM, but it really went down the tubes with this 'smooth jazz' pish
* nikkia also refrains from saying 'oi, you didn't announce it at all, you freak'
<gdh> Yeh if you're going to fill 80% of your show with music, at least credit the music properly :)
<nikkia> gdh, he usually does
<nikkia> but i think he'd gone on a pee break at that point tonight
<nikkia> it was an unusally long segment of music :P
<gdh> :) an endearing mental image...
<nikkia> gdh, heh
<nikkia> gdh, if you totally want to break your mind, try imaging him going for 'the other', complete with makeup on et al
<nikkia> imagining, even
<nikkia> i have to laugh tho, whenever he comments on axl rose's 'rock n roll lifestyle'
<gdh> have never listened to his show, but I do have a strong respect for the guy
<gdh> if even only from the stupid segment he did in Wayne's World... :)
<nikkia> gdh, oh, me too
<nikkia> gdh, he's about the most 'real' of the glam crowd, from what i've seen
<nikkia> heh... nice wording from his 'upcoming show info' page
<nikkia> 'A triple shot of Yardbirds and Led Zeppelin - to celeberate the 37th anniversary of the breakup of the yardbirds'
<gdh> a momentous occasion, for sure :)
<nikkia> well, in fairness, Led Zep might not have happened if it hadn't
<gdh> I can't say my life would be much different were that the case :|
<nikkia> not a LZ fan ?
<gdh> Couldn't name a single track, tbh.
<gdh> Yes, honestly.
<nikkia> i 'heard' the new robert plant album today.... it's... interesting... in a kind of 'madonna releases ray of light' kind of way
<gdh> I liked ray of light a lot as a single, but the rest of that album left me rather cold.
<nikkia> (actually, it parallels that album very closely...)
<gdh> if you do electronica, you need to get the right feel else it ends up sounding too manufactured
<nikkia> in that 'rays of sunshine' are a key theme in the album, and there's a lot of semi-dance/techno/electronica stuff mixed in that you woldn't expect and makes you go 'wtf? this is robert plant??'
<gdh> Like 'Oh shit I was supposed to have an album finished 2 months ago... let's bang out something in Cubase .. ' ;)
<nikkia> heh
<nikkia> actually, this is one of those albums that on first listen you go 'wtf?' then you think 'i'd better listen to that again....'
<nikkia> and in 10 years time i'll probably think 'that was the best robert plant album, evah!'
<sproingie_> ew.  my gf loves all madonna's stuff, with one exception
<sproingie_> the whole "ray of light" album
<nikkia> heh
<gdh> It had a good video - I like time-lapse :)
<sproingie_> she has weirdly eclectic tastes
<nikkia> its really odd, has anyone else noticed that the music industry has sort of perked up a bit this year?
<sproingie_> her four favorite albums are by lori andersen, gustav mahler, lonestar, and green day
<sproingie_> sorta runs the whole gamut
<nikkia> i mean, in the metal/rock category alone there has been about 10 *really great* releases so far
<gdh> I pay no attention to the monkeys behind the curtain :)
* sproingie_ hasn't paid attention at all
<sproingie_> i hit 30, i became an old fogie
<nikkia> heh, i'm still lying to myself about that threshold
<gdh> am 29 next month and am happy to be a curmudgeon
<thingy> curmudgeon?
* sproingie_ is 32 now.  just been a geezer pop-culture wise ... well, before that really
<nikkia> my 60 yo mother listens to more 'modern music' than i do, tho
<gdh>        n : a crusty irascible cantankerous old person full of stubborn ideas
<gdh> thingy: 'miserable old bastard' :)
* sproingie_ .
<thingy> oh
<nikkia> gdh, see also 'british' :)
<gdh> yis :)
<thingy> that curmudgeon!
<gdh> revelling in the failure of others and the inevitability of chaos =)
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, as i said, british...
<gdh> yis yis :)
<nikkia> oh dear...
<nikkia> a mouse with a 'turbo' button
<thingy> Knight Rider!!!
<gdh> wow, is this 1989 again?
<nikkia> 'the dedicated 'turbo' button switches instantly between 800dpi and 1600dpi tracking'
<nikkia> if it was wireless i could perhaps understand it, but why would anyone want to run a wired mouse at 800dpi ?
<nikkia> (assuming 1600dpi is available, that is)
<gdh> assuming 1600 is simply 'report 2 movements for every one real movement' ...
<nikkia> still, its a 'case moders' mouse, for sure, it has nice blue LEDs that pulse in a ring around the base of the mouse when you move it
<gdh> then you're only getting less accuracy using th e'higher' res
<gdh> gentoo -> bin. ricers -> bin.
<gdh> anything with a blue LED or neon -> bin.
<nikkia> gdh, i was trying to avoid the 'ricers' word, you never know when it might offend
<nikkia> like, when i pointed out one to a co-worker, before remembering he's asian
<gdh> :) Certainly with cars, the term 'ricer' has extended to mean any small underpowered car, not just eastern imports...
<nikkia> (not that he'd ever classify as a ricer, he was a volkswagen, with lots and lots of stuffed toys in it)
<nikkia> s/was/has/
<gdh> so I take the broader meaning in a similar light - based on goal rather than source 
<nikkia> its quite amusing, if you ever ask him about the dozens of hello kitty plushies stuck to the windows, he'll look shifty, and go 'err, they're my wife's'
<gdh> haha hello kitty's great =)
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, but 30-40 of the pink things lining a car starts to become a bit overpowering
<gdh> The Japanese have an inexhaustible talent for making cute nonsense
<nikkia> he has expressed interest in a hello cthulu plushie for his gear stick tho
<gdh> not something I'm familiar with, but as always - google has provided :)
<gdh> haha :)
<gdh> very funny :)
<nikkia> anyway, spose i ought to go to bed
<gdh> was thinking that...
<nikkia> i don't really NEED to be up tomorrow
<gdh> will have some cereal, then retire to the drawing room with a smoking jacket a cigar and some brandy ;)
<nikkia> but i just know i'll get up at 10:30, after missing the postie delivering my dvds
<thingy> speaking about japanese, do you guys know about this: http://outpostnine.com/editorials/teacher.html
<thingy> its a hillarious read
<nikkia> and then have to break my back carrying them from the parcel office 5 minutes down the road...
<gdh> I must be getting old - I was looking forward to having a herb chopper delivered :)
<nikkia> gdh, ahhh, these are 'old people's dvds tho
<nikkia> complete comic strip presents
<gdh> Bad News et al? :)
<nikkia> yeah, all 39 episodes, or whatever it was, on *9* discs
<gdh> yay! telly out the hotel window! :)
<gdh> that's one heck of a collection
<nikkia> indeed
<nikkia> saw it a couple of months ago, so preordered it
<gdh> I think my favourite bit was when the drummer pulled up in a taxi, full kit banging away in the back =)
<nikkia> heh, yeah
<gdh> right.. to bed.. nn =)
<nikkia> yeah, same here, night
<penguinboy> evening, guys and gals
<unome> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<unome> anyone?
<Furic> Can i change my username without totally messing up everything?
<PenguinBoy> evening!
* Furic waves to PenguinBoy
* PenguinBoy waves at Furic
<monchy> hey penguin long time no see lol
<PenguinBoy> quiet night?
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey monchmeister!
<monchy> last time i saw you, your wife was calling
<monchy> must of wore you out :P
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> I have been studying 
<monchy> for?
<PenguinBoy> i am takign a graduate class this summer
<PenguinBoy> at Western Kentucky University
<PenguinBoy> hey hey hey duende
<duende> hey penguinboy
<monchy> spamncheese died btw lol
<`crimsun> Furic, it's tricky
<PenguinBoy> why???????
<PenguinBoy> i bet it ws the name spam
<monchy> liz4rd is gone @_@
<monchy> so no ops in there
<PenguinBoy> where to?
<Furic> Hmm...
<monchy> dunno, he just vanished
<Furic> It seems like every 6 months or so i become descusted by my nick and change it, now im running a system stable enough to last that long its become a hassle :P
<duende> lol
<duende> i've had this nickname for like 8 years
<monchy> just be Ciruf
<PenguinBoy> does ttansgress no where he is?
<Furic> Well my tames usually have some relevence to something i do, even this one does, and in the normal teenager fashion im a totally different person multiple times a year :P
<Furic> *name
<Furic> +s
<Furic> damn keyboard.
<monchy> dunno penguin, haven't seen him either lol
<PenguinBoy> he is in #irclikelife
<armer> k, this is kindof a silly question, by my clock insists on displaying date in 24hr format, any way I can get it to switch back to 12?
<martinjh99> Morning guys!  How do I set default margins on the printer?
<martinjh99> How do I set default margins on the printer?
<mariano> Hi, I intended to give kubuntu a shot, but got this:
<mariano> mkamp@romeo:/proc$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings
<mariano> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mariano> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mariano> mkamp@romeo:/proc$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings
<mariano> Reading package lists... Done
<mariano> Building dependency tree... Done
<mariano> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<mariano> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mariano> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<mariano> or been moved out of Incoming.
<mariano> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<mariano> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mariano>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but it is not going to be installed
<mariano> E: Broken packages
<mariano> mkamp@romeo:/proc$
<mariano> Any idea?
<Borg^Queen> Hey people I have an odd problem with kde 3.4
<Borg^Queen> I'm using the media storage applet in 3.4 
<Borg^Queen> When I choose open in new tab, it goes to media:/hdb4, for the zip drive
<Borg^Queen> however I can only view the content when I go to /media/hdb4/
<Borg^Queen> Hello?
<cloud> hi to all
<cloud> good day
<nikkia> morning cloud
<cloud> oh nikkia :D
<cloud> you know how to start bittorrent? i just installed the .deb pkg but i don't know how to run it..
<nikkia> i use azureus, sorry
<nikkia> i assume, tho, that you just run 'bittorrent  some.torrent.file' thoi
<nikkia> tho
<qos> is there somebody who can help me installing a bootsplash?
<cloud> no nikkia..it's not so simple...command bittorrent doesn't exist
* nikkia shrugs
<nikkia> apt-file can't help?
<nikkia> its not 'btdownload' is it ?
<buz> apt-get install bittorrent
<buz> apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<buz> then btdownload-gui
<buz> uhm btdownloadgui it is
<cloud> no guys
<cloud> it was the first thing i did
<cloud> :D
<McScruff> lo
<am> lo
<manchine> intersting. throughout the installation process i haven't been asked to supply a root pw... i wonder what it might be :)
<manchine> mmm.... got the answer in the faq. sorry 
<manchine> actually, sudo passwd does nothing
<Kamping_Kaise1> whta?
<claydoh> try "sudo passwd root"
<Kamping_Kaiser> betterer :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> why enable root at all?
<claydoh> better control, personal preference
<manchine> manchine@manchine:~$ sudo passwd root
<manchine> Password:
<manchine> Sorry, try again.
<manchine> Password:
<manchine> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, I'll pay personal pref. as a reason :D not sure about better controll :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's your passwd
<Kamping_Kaiser> the next one is roots
<manchine> i see
<manchine> Kamping_Kaiser, claydoh thanks 
<claydoh> better control over security rather
<Kamping_Kaiser> now worries manchine, have fun
* claydoh likes sudo personally
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs rootless (illusion though it is) system
<_neo> tach auch
<manchine> alsaconf is not available at all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<wincide> i need sources please !!
<wincide> the sources i have are for ubuntu, not kubuntu !! :\
<manchine> Kamping_Kaiser: i'm wondering how i'll config my sb live then
<manchine> the lineout chan is not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> wincide, same sources
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's only 1 or 2 extras for Kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> manchine, using the konsole, and i cant help there, if sound doest work i don't try and fix it ;)
<wincide> shit!, but i have many problems to update the packages
<wincide> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> wincide, what problems?
<wincide> Kamping_Kaiser: one moment please..
<wincide> Kamping_Kaiser: these are my sources http://tronfi.bitacoras.com/cosillas/sources.list
<wincide> i think were made for ubuntu, not for kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> they look fine
<wincide> but i have problems like this 
<wincide> Err ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-backports Release.gpg
<wincide>   No pude conectarme a ftp2.caliu.info:21 (147.83.29.16), expir tiempo para conexin
<Kamping_Kaiser> comment out everything from here down:
<Kamping_Kaiser> ## ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ##
<wincide> id like to install amule-utils but sources cant
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you can find a deb use that
<pointwood> hrm...I think i downloaded the wrong iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have Gnome?
<pointwood> at least, I thought I installed using the kubuntu install iso, but I ended up with a gnome install :)
<Brydenn[WU] > i know this isway off topic and the wrong channel but... does anyone know a place where they serve .flac files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope sorry WU :)
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood, just instlall KDE
<pointwood> and I have no kde here
<pointwood> do the kubuntu install gnome?
<Brydenn[WU] > speaking of music... whats one of the "better" audio ripping programs for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood do you have fast internet access
<pointwood> Brydenn[WU] , I've used grip
<pointwood> Kamping_Kaiser, 2Mbit :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove Ubuntu-desktop ;)
<pointwood> now I'm downloading the iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should be right then
<wincide> do someone knows about a kubuntu manual in spanish ??
<Brydenn[WU] > ok i cant use GRIP... i just saw some screens of it... its ugly haha
<Brydenn[WU] > and its a gnome progy ;)
<pointwood> I downloaded from http://releases.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/hoary/ last
<Kamping_Kaiser> brydenn, you noticed ;)
<pointwood> yeah, it's not a beauty :)
<pointwood> but it worked fine for me :)
<Brydenn[WU] > lol yes Kamping_Kaiser
<Brydenn[WU] > i've been using Easy CD-DA Extractor for windows
<pointwood> not sure whether there is a similar kde app :(
<Brydenn[WU] > and it works pretty nice
<Brydenn[WU] > but i'd like something similar to that in linux
<shogouki> kaudiocreator
<Brydenn[WU] > i'll check it out shogouki
<pointwood> my line hasn't been upgraded yet
<pointwood> I could have used that now :)
<pointwood> should be upgraded to 6Mbit 
<pointwood> at some point...
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastard :P
<pointwood> :D
<pointwood> free upgrade from my ISP
<pointwood> from 2048/512 to 6144/768 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> should I continue? ;)
<qos> hey guys, how can i make sure that kopete ONLY uses eth0 for any traffic?
<qos> or how can i make sure that firefox ONLY uses eth0 for any traffic?
<pointwood> that is lousy dsl, the local power company will decide this month whether they'll be digging down fiber here...if they do, that means cheap 10/10Mbit lines :)
<_ale> Hi to everyone.. can somebody help me with apache configuration?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahaha
* Kamping_Kaiser bitchslaps pointwood
<pointwood> bwahahaha :p
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks 256/64
<Brydenn[WU] > hey speaking of firefox
<Brydenn[WU] > whats that damn bug it has
<Brydenn[WU] > you have to do some sort of workaround to show the right version
<Brydenn[WU] > anyone got a link to that work around?
<pointwood> nope, but it is in the bug report
<pointwood> IIRC
<Brydenn[WU] > :(
<Brydenn[WU] > i hate bugs
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's an "overdocumented feature"
<qos> Brydenn ... visit about:config with Firefox
<qos> and search the property "vendor" or "subvendor"
<qos> change it to "1.0.4" and restart firefox
<Brydenn[WU] > tx 
<Kamping_Kaiser> it wont always work IIRC
<pointwood> time to try again :D
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > www.asseenontvmusic.com  <--- great site when you're running low on ideas for downloading music hahaha
<Brydenn[WU] > i love those commercials you see late on tv
<Brydenn[WU] > "slow jams" hahaha i'll download them instead of paying 29.99 thanks heh
<Blue_Star> Quick question - What package do I need to install to solve this error message? :S
<Blue_Star> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<Blue_Star> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<Blue_Star> I got it while trying to install JRE :/
<bjtaken> when i configure konsole i have only 6 fonts to chose? how can i get more?
<Blissex> Blue_Star: Ubuntu does not support RPM installs
<Blue_Star> That explains a lot then :) Ta Bliss
<Blissex> Blue_Star: look at the Wiki for the supported procedures for installing Java
<Blissex> bjtaken: install more constant width font packages...
<Blue_Star> Blissex: Looking at method 1a at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?highlight=%28java%29, do I need to add all three or just hoary java & universe?
<Blissex> Blue_Star: it should work just adding 'deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java multiverse'
<Blissex> oops
<Blue_Star> :)
<Blissex> Blue_Star: it should work just adding 'deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java' and 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse'
<Blue_Star> *goes off to edit sources.list* Ta Bliss :)
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> i switched from xfree to xorg and kxkb stop working. instead of the little indicator flag i get an err(or). any ideas?
<dabugas> shall i ask again?
<McScruff> has anyone here compiled cvs of amsn?
<Blue_Star> Question - How can I load the atiixp module of ALSA? o_O
* nikkia mumbles
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> anyone tried Gmail with Konqueror? and why doesn't all functions work with it ?
<ztonzy> Konqueror feels hell a lot faster to browse with than Firefox
<Peaker> and its much nicer to be able to access all the IO support of KDE and all the various parts :)
<Peaker> the KDE File browser is a bit lame though (not that the Firefox one is even usable, but compared to explorer.exe)
<ztonzy> ah yes
<nikkia> peaker, you mean the open/save dialogs?
<Peaker> nikkia: Nah, that one is better than Windows' (although it does not let you do anything in it), I mean the browser itself
<nikkia> peaker, hmmm, the only complaint i have about konqueror as a file browser, is the terrible way selection and dragging files works
<Peaker> nikkia: When you try to shift+select then the first one you go through is left unselected, you try to select it and everything goes funky.. If you try to just mark a "square" around some files, then its all confused
<nikkia> peaker, yeah, that :P
<Peaker> yes, selection is horrible
<nikkia> peaker, the drag to copy/move is horrible too
<Peaker> something that's wrong with _all_ file browsers is that they make you go through the pain of re-finding paths in every file browser you open, instead of showing a history of directories in an accessible way
<Peaker> so.. how do I dist-upgrade into kubuntu from Debian unstable?
<nikkia> peaker, probably easier to just install from scratch, tbh
<McScruff> has anyone here compiled cvs of amsn?
<Peaker> nikkia: That's silly, losing all my files and such :P
<nikkia> peaker, well, you can try dist-upgrade'ing, but given that there are some fairly major differences, i wouldn't rely on it working
<nikkia> and maybe when it breaks, you'll think about keeping /home on a seperate partition next time :P
<Peaker> that would be a silly waste of space
<gdh> Keeping system seperate from data is silly?
<Peaker> doing that while wasting space is
<gdh> disk is cheap <shrug>
<Peaker> proper separation in software instead of hardware is cheaper
<Peaker> separation such as different directories is fine
<dwmurphy> where is the best place to post about issues with the install cds? been having a couple problems
<mart> hi
<mart> can anyone say which package has /usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so
<lippel|afk> mart: kdebase-dev
<mart> lippel|afk: thanks, I've also just found that apt-file now works :)
<nikkia> hmmm
<armer> hey all, my wifi card is only working when I enable the 'irqpoll' option at boot time
<armer> it complains of irq #9: nobody cared
<armer> and disabling irq #9
<armer> anyone have a permanent solution for this?
<Mulehunter> hello!
<Mulehunter> anyone here can help me?
<Mulehunter> i downloaded the kubuntu install iso... but i dont know what to do with it... i mean i dont know wether i have to extract the files 
<Mulehunter> or just leave them in the general folder
<mart> Mulehunter: you just burn the iso :)
<Mulehunter> but its a rar file...and inside there is lots of stufd
<Mulehunter> do you mean the isolinux BIN file?
<mart> a rar? it's not the official iso you've downloaded then...
<Mulehunter> it must be! i got it off the site
<Mulehunter> where do you get the iso?
<mart> ok. I didn't know they did rars
<Mulehunter> (i mean i got the bit torrent and it came out as a rar)
<mart> ah, ok. never tried, bittorrent doesn't work here
<mart> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<mart> it is hoary you want?
<Mulehunter> kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent this is the one i got
<Mulehunter> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<mart> mmm, ok.  how big is the isolinux bin file?
<Mulehunter> oh my .... i figured out
<Mulehunter> it is an iso file!!!!
<Mulehunter> but win rar classifies it as a rar....
<Mulehunter> stupid stupid me
<Mulehunter> sorry =0
<mart> heh, better get that install done asap, by the sound of it :)
<Mulehunter> yeah...as terminator says....ill be back
<Mulehunter> thank you!
<penguinboy> good afternoon guys and gals
* mrmanic|afk is away (going offline)
<penguinboy> hey hey hey monchmeister
<monchy> hey penguin
<monchy> your here already? what happened to the saturday romp lol
<penguinboy> that was hours ago
<penguinboy> lol
<_thomas> hello
<_thomas> where can I get k3b 0.12 ?
<monchy> hours? what f'n time is it there
<penguinboy> 1:30
<monchy> still in the AM here
<penguinboy> thomas i would ask in #k3b
<penguinboy> they would know
<penguinboy> i still have 0.11.something
<monchy> don't think the new release has been backported yet
<_thomas> thank you
<penguinboy> you are most welcome
<chx> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <= this is the message I got despite I have some DRI in xorg.conf
<chx> I have Nvidia motherboard graphics
<`crimsun> did you execute nvidia-glx-config enable?
<`crimsun> (as noted on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto)
<monchy> hey penguin you got rid of all your desktop icons
<chx> you man, I need nvidia binary drivers?
<chx> you mean, I need nvidia binary drivers?
<chx> that's news :)
<`crimsun> well, if you use Nvidia graphics hardware and want hardware-accelerated 3d, then yes...
<chx> so, I apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chx> and then?
<penguinboy> no monchy....i sortas like them LOL
<tilix> anyone from the main Kubuntu developers here?
<penguinboy> there never is
<monchy> oh is that screenshot on liz4rds file thing old?
<penguinboy> which one
<`crimsun> Chameleon22, just follow the directions on that wiki page I gave you
<`crimsun> err
<`crimsun> Chameleon22, sorry
<`crimsun> chx, ^
<chx> oh
<chx> sorry
<chx> will try, I just have apt-get upgrade running :)
<penguinboy> monchmeister....yeah...that is my new screenshot....the tiger...I am into asian themse att he monment
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> has anyone here compiled amsn from cvs?
<berkes> hey there. I just heard kubuntu now ships with 3.4.1, correct?
<accj> essd
<gdh> berkes: No. 3.4.1 is available for Kubuntu 5.04, though. see the topic...
<berkes> gdh: sorry. i did not read the topic thoroughly :)
<gdh> =)
<berkes> anyone here using kio-clucene?
<berkes> it looks like it will really rock, but its not available for kubuntu it seems
<hph> hi
<ku4ve> crimsun: howdy :)
<tn> Hey! Great distribution everyone... just installed. And ran Konversation :-)
<tn> Creds!
<mart> tn: thank #kubuntu-devel :)
<ku4ve> just installed kubuntu on a spare box...nice ! really nice !
<tn> I only had some some trouble with the graphical installer.. had to run with linux vga=771
<tn> how do I install koffice 1.4?
<buz> go to http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php 
<buz> and add "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14 hoary-updates main" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tn> that did'nt install it     ... hehehe..... no but seriously... I don't get how to download
<buz> then run
<buz> sudo apt-get update
<buz> sudo apt-get install koffice
<tn> Ahh ok... actually that's what I'm doing right now... just thought that was not the kubuntu way..
<tn> But yeah.. apt-get is nice
<buz> mhh you can use kynaptic
<buz> or whatever there is these days for kde
<buz> (personally, i stick to synaptic even though i dont like gnome)
<buz> is there a way to have kmail use seperate folders for each account?
<buz> i'm trying to get away from thunderbird as it gets slower and slower
<gabi> hello
<gabi> does anyone of you know a good repository for kubuntu?
<buz> for what
<gabi> for fresh software
<buz> search in the wiki for universe and multiverse for the most important ones
<buz> kubuntu generally only gets security fixes between major releases
<buz> so the fresh software part is somewhat impaired
<buz> but check the topic for kde and koffice
<gabi> i have installed firefox from ubuntu's repository, but it is firefox 1.02 which is quite old
<buz> actually, its not really
<closure> kubuntu is cooler than you!
<buz> it's been updated to reflect security issues
* buz still think it's a brain dead approach but hey, what can i do
<gabi> ok,thanks for helping
<closure> hey guys what's libruby? and ruby?
<mindy> tu quelqu'un qui parle en francais ici???
<mart> closure: it's a scripting language
<buz> where to go for kmail questions?
<mart> buz: kde lists, I think
<buz> i've found #kontact
<buz> someone even answers ;)
<mart> even better :)
<_thiago> hi
<nikkia> anyone around that can help me with a /etc/network/interfaces issue ?
<kozz> easier to just ask the question
<nikkia> kozz, ok, but its not an easy one.... if i let dhcp assign eth0's IP address, eth0 gets assigned a IPv6 link-local address, but I can't use dhcp on my gateway machine, and if I define eth0 with a static address, then no link local address gets assigned, using 'up' to add a rule to add a static link local address to eth0 doesn't work, and it fails to bring up eth0 completely...
<nikkia> having to ssh in to ipconfig eth0 add .... before starting radvd is a PITA, and i want it to bring up eth0 with the link local address (either the static link-local i'm using, or (better) one that is auto-generated from my MAC like the ones dhcp'ing the interface generates)
<nikkia> at first, i though defining a second inet6 stanza for eth0 would do it, but no, it doesn't :/
<kozz> ok, doesn't use IPv6 so :)
<valantine> hi
<valantine> where are you from? i'm from italy and i have got kubuntu 5.04
<reuben> hi, i'm from england
<valantine> ok reuben thanks but in this moment  i have problem for seek my channel whit this software konversation azzurra.net
<valantine> i use xchat with mandriva
<valantine> but this kubuntu it's good
<reuben> have you tried looking for help in #konversation or #kde?
<reuben> valantine: don't forget you can sudo apt-get install xchat afaik
<McScruff> lo
<valantine> reuben thanks in madriva i use rpm,   here apt-get  but do i from shell? or there is interface graphical for installation, sorry my inglish!
<reuben> kynaptic should be install valantine
<reuben> otherwise do it from the shell
<McScruff> goto K menu - system - symptec package manager
<valantine> ok  now i do it thanks 
<McScruff> then search it
<valantine> yes
<nmorse> anyone know a good place to get old non-DDR SDRAM cheap?
<nmorse> A 256 MB PC133 stick costs more than a 512MB DDR stick these days
<opi> DIMM SDRAM?
<nmorse> Yeah
<opi> I have few spare
<nmorse> 168-pin
<nmorse> I need some with a warranty
<opi> oh, than I have none :-)
<nmorse> I'm building a mini-itx server on the cheap
<buz> mini itx uses ddr
<buz> mine do for sure
<opi> it not depend on factor
<nmorse> some of them do, but not the cheaper "classic" boards
<opi> rather chipset ;)
<buz> mhh i thought all did
<nmorse> VIA EPIA 5000 or 800 is what I'm looking at
<buz> what chipset is on the classic board
<opi> ie. Pegasos 1 had DIMM SDRAM
<buz> btw, socket a with sempron is cheaper
<buz> but needs more power, too
<nmorse> I'm just trying to build a mini-cluster for extremely reliable serving
<nmorse> It'll do local files, http, email, etc.
<buz> i havent found the mini itx to be particularly reliabl
<buz> e
<nmorse> But they're cheap
<nmorse> and small and quiet
<buz> the passive ones are quiet
<opi> buz: I have Pegasos2 G4/1000
<buz> the non passive ones are whiny suckers
<opi> buz: it's running all day and night as my small server
<buz> is that like generic  ppc?
<nmorse> Bah, I've had it with PPC
<opi> It's a PowerPC board with OpenFirmware
<buz> only ppc i'd touch is Power5
<buz> and thats neither small nor silent nor cheap
<nmorse> Pegasos isn't cheap
<buz> then again, my whole family uses macs
<opi> it's $499 now
<buz> can get a mac mini for that
<buz> faster too
<nmorse> Mac Mini's are nice
<opi> Apple hardware is closed
<buz> runs linux easily
<nmorse> There's one sitting on another desk in the other room
<nmorse> Along with 2 iMacs
<nmorse> Just two PC's and laptop other than that
<buz> i just dont like osx too much
<nmorse> My server just died and the old one sounds like a jet engine (and makes a good AC)
<buz> i suppose the mini could make a fileserver together with some bigass usb drives
<buz> it's pretty quiet too
<buz> silent it is not, but quiet
<nmorse> The Mac Mini would probably be a great server if you could get the thing apart without breaking all the little clips
<valantine> reuben  thank you for  help , helho friends from england , bye from italy
<buz> as i say, usb drives
<nmorse> Too much work and no capability for RAID come to think of it
<buz> then there are also cheap NAS boxes these days
<buz> mac can do software raid IIRC
<nmorse> Not inside the Mini you can't
<buz> inside, not.
<buz> externally, probably
<nmorse> Good luck with external RAID (god, that sounds like a real pain)
<nmorse> And the latency would be horrible for a fileserver
<buz> mhh usb2 aint so bad
<buz> faster than the 100mbit in the mini for sure
<buz> but i'd only do it if you have an otherwise unused mini laying around
<buz> else i'd go for sempron board or perhaps mini itx
<buz> but beware, mini itx is FUCKING slow
<buz> the 1ghz c3 can't even decode dvd by itself
<nmorse> Yeah, I know how slow mini itx from VIA can be
<nmorse> But nothing I'm doing is particularly CPU limited
<nmorse> Though a sempron board is something I should look at
<opi> wow
<opi> I haven't seen South Park The Movie for some time :-)
<sunldn> hello all
<opi> man, this film is just *super* ;-))
<sunldn> please help me to join Kubuntu to a printer in WinXp Workgroup.
<sunldn> i can see only ShareDocs in XP workgroup, but not printer.
<opi> sorry, I have no experience with Linux printing
<opi> I never got printer :-)
<sunldn> opi
<sunldn> never had printer !
<sunldn> :)
<opi> no, really
<opi> well, we have one in the office
<sunldn> anyone had printes please help.
<opi> but I prefer electronic way of storing text ;)
<ecadre> I've got a printer
<ecadre> but not XP  :-P
<sunldn> hahaha
<nmorse> Never shared one through a Windows Workgroup but I know how to use a straight-up network printer
<sunldn> it is getting nowhere.
<ecadre> sorry, can't help really
<nmorse> Can it hook directly to the network?
<sunldn> no
<nmorse> Try #samba probably
<sunldn> it hooked to a XP machine.
<sunldn> i shared it already
<sunldn> and i can see ShareDocs in XP
<sunldn> also Xp Machines
<sunldn> but no printer
<sunldn> samba?
<sunldn> a channel?
<ecadre> #samba is probably best
<sunldn> thanks
#kubuntu 2005-07-08
<McScruff> has anyone installed ktemperature?
<nmorse> Hmm, those sempron Micro-ATX boxes do look awfully nice if not quite as small
<buz> McScruff: ive been using ksensors
<buz> works ok
<buz> you need better coooling with semprons
<buz> if you want something silent, it's harder
<nmorse> Yeah, and the micro-ATX is like 13x14x5 for the cases usually
<buz> as for mini itx cases, generally there's space for ONE harddisk
<buz> is that cm or inch
<nmorse> I was really hoping to build something smaller
<nmorse> inches
<buz> back to the mini then :)
<buz> might also look into the asus pundit
<buz> cheap but p4/celery
<nmorse> No P4's for me, thanks
<nmorse> Cheap and P4 don't mix well
<buz> i feel the same :)
<nmorse> and they're hot sunofaguns
<buz> well celery is quite cheap
<buz> but still a hot plate
<nmorse> Yeah, my main concern besides price is reliability
<McScruff> has anyone used any bsd?
<buz> freebsd
<buz> rock solid os
<nmorse> I run FreeBSD for a server OS
<McScruff> whats that like?
<nmorse> really is rock solid
<nmorse> You compile stuff a lot
<nmorse> rc.d instead of init.d
<buz> na you can use package
<buz> s
<buz> it's not really a desktop os
<nmorse> Yeah, but who really does that?
<buz> lacks a bit on the driver front
<nmorse> Some things like erlang and ejabberd don't even come as packages
<buz> in theory most stuff is there for the desktop tho
<buz> you use erlang?
<nmorse> I know people who run it as a desktop
<buz> i didnt think anyone outside ericsson used that beast
<nmorse> erlang is pretty dadgum neat, but it's mostly there for ejabberd's sake
<buz> it's a mighty language
<buz> but fucking weird
<nmorse> Makes for easily scalable stuff and the ability to update running apps is nice
<buz> yeah its kinda like java on steroids
<McScruff> i would love mezzo to come to ubuntu
<nmorse> I wouldn't
<buz> mezzo?
<nmorse> Dadgum perl everywhere
<buz> yikes perl
<McScruff> the symthony os thing
<buz> perl is EVIL
<nmorse> I want customization, not having to recode everything
<buz> only use i have for perl is spamassassin
* _osh slaps buz around with a large piece of perl code.
<nmorse> It's great for regexp, so I hear, but as I don't do regexp much I don't have to tolerate it
<buz> OUCH THAT HURT
<_osh> buz: Perl is a great tool for some things. Don't knock it. :-)
<buz> nearly every other script language can do the same regex
<buz> sure it is
<buz> but it is an ugly programming language none theless
<buz> still beats bash though
<nmorse> I use bash and Python for most of my scripting needs
<buz> i consider it to be a better batch language
<buz> python is nice
<buz> but i miss the static types (from all scripting languages)
<buz> and something like eclipse, ofcourse ;)
<_osh> I use python most of the time now too but perl still has its uses, when doing small/simple scripts for example. I don't do python for that.
<buz> if it wasn't so heavyweight i'd use java
<buz> but these days i rarely ever code anyhow
<nmorse> Yeah, python does tend to be pretty verbose for simple, quick, and sometimes dirty scripts
<buz> and if, it's mostly hacking some php apps to do what i want them to
<buz> php is a giant mess, too
<nmorse> I'm really not jumping full into coding until next month when I start college
<nmorse> Mostly I just play around right now
<buz> better do it now
<buz> helps A Lot
<nmorse> Write apps I need for the network stuff here, PHP scripts for sites, etc.
<buz> then again I still think computer sciences destroys the joys of computing
<buz> lots of ugly crap
<buz> little of real life value
<nmorse> I suspect I'll learn quite a bit of real life value in my program, mostly because senior year teaches you the practical network admin stuff
<buz> most of the practical stuff you can't teach
<buz> you can only learn it
<nmorse> Like what?
<buz> personally, i've flwon computer science after half a year
<ecadre> praying
<buz> too many way crazy people
<nmorse> Hopefully not where I'm going (private college)
<nmorse> University of Tulsa has some of the happiest students in the country too
<buz> i went to one of the best engineering unis of the world
<buz> didnt help it
<nmorse> There are very few students where I'm going
<nmorse> Less than 5000 I think
<buz> mhh been about twice that were i was (abot 1500 CS in all classes)
<nmorse> Should help cut down on those who are in it for the money and those who are in it for no reason really
<buz> problem with CS programs is the really high amount of totally inept nerds
<nmorse> Ah, well, hopefully I won't fall into their ranks
<buz> a friend of one once said it's like meeting the /. crowd in real life
<opi> :-D
<ecadre> 8-O
<buz> which basically means NOT meeting them, relaly
<nmorse> Heh, most of the people on /. are retards (present company excluded as always)
<buz> i only read it
<buz> posting to it is too bloody moronic
<opi> I only read it when I'm bore
<ecadre> never posted on it
<opi> +d
<nmorse> I only post when I really need to
<buz> i've never really needed
<buz> there might be the odd AC comment from myself
<nmorse> Like to explain that Mac OS X viruses weren't new at the time
<opi> but I must say, sometimes it's a nice place to get some decent jokes ;)
<buz> but i dont think ive ever registered
<buz> you mean like: in soviet russia, jokes get you
<ecadre> ?
<opi> that's one has a beard ;)
<randabis> heh in soviet russia, computer boots you
<opi> randabis: that's actually funny :P
<buz> very rarely, there's one that's actually funny
<ecadre> no it's not :-/
<randabis> lolz
<randabis> so, I forgot how to switch between desktops in kde via keyboard shortcut...lol
<opi> ecadre: you should get a drink, then ;)
<buz> but all in all, /. is a giant waste of time, better be outlawed
<opi> randabis: CTRL+ALT - arrows
<nmorse> But then who would be the 32nd most visited site on the net?
<ecadre> i assure you it's not a drink problem  ;-)
<buz> randabis must have too many drinks, OTOH
<opi> buz: but as I said, comes handy when you're borded ;)
<buz> or when you should do real work you don't actually want todo
<buz> like learning for exams ;)
<opi> buz: having too many drinks it's an oxymoron ;)
<buz> trust me its not
<ecadre> or doing actual work...........
<opi> OK, you won
<McScruff> shit, pc is running very hot
<randabis> umm...that's what I thought. but it isn't working
<opi> I've been there, you know ;-)
<McScruff> is 57 C too hot ?
<buz> my head said it's actually possible just on thursday
<buz> 57C of what
<randabis> CTRL+ALT+ARROWS...not working :p
<McScruff> cpu
<buz> harddisks? yes. cpu? ok
<opi> Mine CPU's around 27
<randabis> 57C is a bit warm for a cpu, but not critical...really depends on the chip
<McScruff> i need a new fan 2moro or monday
<buz> your pc must sound like a jet engine
<opi> but I don't want to dive under the desk, to check
<McScruff> pc is silent :)
<opi> depends on PC ;)
<buz> a 2 fan radiator is not silent
<buz> 0 fan is silent
<McScruff> i got a Pentium 4 3ghz in it
<buz> ieew
<buz> p4
<opi> you can hear in another room when our IBM-server's fans kick ins 
<randabis> McScruff: heh that's why it runs hot
<opi> -s
<randabis> p4s are flamethrowers
<McScruff> :(
<buz> don't tell me about ibm servers
<opi> buz: I won't
<buz> those suckers always drive me nuts when i try to get them installed on my desk
<opi> buz: I'm lucky to not be sysadmin there ;)
<ecadre> put an ice cube on it  :-)
<nmorse> You should hear my old Dell server (Dual PPro Poweredge)
<randabis> well, I need to figure this out...ctrl alt arrows isn't working
<buz> i don't buy hell stuff
<nmorse> It actually cools the room down about 10 degrees when it runs
<nmorse> And it has 7 hard drives
<buz> WTF
<buz> how can a server cool a room?
<buz> it could only heat it
<nmorse> 7 80mm fans
<buz> yeah still without no connection to the outside, it wont cool anything at all
<opi> buz: maybe it's Windows server, you know, it's freezed ;)
<ecadre> but they are there to pump heat into the room
<buz> worse even, windows doesn't know jack about HLT
<nmorse> It has a giant vent on the front of the server
<buz> which serves to move heat out of the server INTO the room, yes
<nmorse> All the excess cool (or hot if ever heated up) air vents out the front
<opi> buz: There's no steping for Windows?
<opi> buz: nor downclocking?
<buz> mhh doesn't seem to work out of the box very well
<buz> but then again, i havent touched win in months
<opi> buz: Oh, pitty. I don't have Windows anywhere to check ;)
<buz> and i dont plan to do so any time soon either
<randabis> if you wanna hear loud, then you gotta hear my computer at my house lol
<nmorse> Does it sound like a jet engine?
<opi> randabis: you put bells on fan? ;)
<buz> aaanyway i'm gonna go to bed now
<buz> LOOL
<randabis> 92 mm vantec tornado 
<buz> bell fans
<buz> that would be something for them overclockers
<opi> buz: for 0verklokerz
<randabis> the case has about 11 fans in it
<opi> buz: great mind thinks alike ;)
<buz> still better than the fan case hihi
<ecadre> of course they might have found a way around the second law of thermodynamics
<buz> dell?
<randabis> that vantec tornado fan sounds like a hair dryer
<buz> they wouldn't find a way around their own bullshit
<opi> I admit, I have a Dell mouse ;)
<opi> it works pretty well
<opi> maybe it's the highest complication of HW that they can handle? ;)
<buz_zzZZzzZZzz> nite
<opi> nite
<nmorse> Their OptiPlex GX110 doesn't take many varieties of RAM
<nmorse> And the RAM it had just went belly up
<nmorse> Hence time for a new server
<McScruff> whats the command to shut pc down?
<ecadre> did anyone see Mark Shuttleworth at LugRadio Live?
<ecadre> Wolverhampton
<dutch> cli ?
<dutch> McScruff: cli ?
<McScruff> i dont want to test, im setting up incase my pc gets too hot
<ecadre> shutdown
<McScruff> ty
<dutch> try as root, "shutdown -h now"
<McScruff> i dont want to test yet :)
<McScruff> i will when i goto bed
<ecadre> bye McScruff, see you in a minute then :-)
<McScruff> lol
<McScruff> brb
<McScruff> grr
<McScruff> is there any non root command
<ecadre> lol
<ecadre> rofl
<ecadre> er, you're on Linux, right?
<McScruff> coz if im out and it overheats i want it to shutdown without me comeing home and typing password in
<ecadre> try pulling out the power cable........
<McScruff> lol
<ecadre> you don't need root for that
<ecadre> can't you ssh as root
<ecadre> ssh in as root that is
<McScruff> i just wanted it to shutdown if it got hot :(
<ecadre> ah, I see, not a remote shutdown, just an auto shutdown if it gets too hot
<ecadre> on my laptop there are tool (Linux stuff) that deal with that
<McScruff> yes
<ecadre> ^tools
<McScruff> i have installed KSensors
<McScruff> will that be ok :S
<McScruff> my bios must have it somewhere
<McScruff> next is security
<ecadre> dunno, sorry.   I seem to be remembering from when I used to use Suse
<McScruff> security isnt a prob, nor are virus's
<McScruff> but is it worth gettin an AV?
<ecadre> for Linux?
<McScruff> yea
<McScruff> i have seen a few about
<McScruff> but never got 1
<ecadre> only if you doing something like an email server or gateway
<McScruff> thats a no then
<McScruff> where does totem look for codecs?
<ecadre> there aren't any AV progs FOR Linux (if you see what I mean)
<McScruff> i do
<ecadre> it uses Xine
<McScruff> where are them codecs kept
<ecadre> just a mo
<ecadre> my windows codecs are in
<ecadre> "/usr/lib/win32"
<McScruff> ty
<ecadre> I'm not sure where all of the ogg, theora etc stuff is though.
<McScruff> the win32 are fine
<red22> how do i list packages available for download that a match a certain string pls?
<red22> used to using 'yum search xx' on fc but not sure how on kubuntu.. apt-get has no search option ithat i can find..
<ecadre> try synaptic or kynaptic
<ecadre> you can search in those
<red22> ok will do, ty. but do you know how to search on the command line pls?
<ecadre> yeah, the lists from the repositories are saved in plain text, does anyone know the best way to search them not using a GUI?
<red22> is there a kde firefox for kubuntu?
<red22> (as opposed to the gnome defalut download)
<McScruff> kde firefox?
<McScruff> firefox is firefox
<ecadre> firefox is not KDE (Qt and all that)
<ecadre> there's no mention of search in man apt-get
<red22> the one that that is installed from default repositories looks like it is for gnome... on fc4 it looks like a pure kde app.
<ecadre> yeah, but that's becauase of Red Hats themes
<ecadre> look isn't the only difference between Gnome and KDE
<red22> themes?  can they be installed for kubuntu?
<ecadre> yes
<ecadre> have a look at the Control Panel in KDE
<red22> i mean in fc4 the firefox menus, buttons, etc look themed just like all the other kde apps.  in kubuntu all the widgets look bland.
<McScruff> i know :)
<McScruff> its a firefox extension
<ecadre> that's blue curve
<red22> nono, i have the same kde theme installed in fc4 as i do in kubuntu and that is not the answer..
<McScruff> its a firefox theme
<McScruff> i will get the name 
<ecadre> no, not the KDE theme, it's what fc (Red Hat) have done to change Firefox
<red22> mcscruff, can that be installed for kubuntu?
<McScruff> yes
<McScruff> its a firefox thing
<ecadre> it's a bit like what Suse do to Open office
<red22> i heard about some project that makes all gnome apps look like your regular kde apps once.. can't recall the name
<ecadre> actually, McScruff, you're right, there probably is a theme you could get
<red22> yeah, that too. openoffice in fc4 looks kde too
<ecadre> heh, don't tell anyone at Gnome
<McScruff> Plastik style from KDE with Crystal SVG icons for Firefox.
<ecadre> tbh I prefer to use Konqueror anyway
<red22> i've always been using kde... i heard gnome is themeable too an all that... i'll install it and check it out to be fair i guess.
<McScruff> https://addons.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=OS%20Integration&numpg=10&id=213
<McScruff> is that what you mean?
<McScruff> nite ppl
<red22> mcscruff, looks promising. will install firefox and see if that fixes menus and all... gimme a  min
<McScruff> :O
<McScruff> ok
<ecadre> hmmm, Mozilla won't allow me to get at the themes unless I upgrade from 1.2 to 1.4
<McScruff> you need the ltest firefox
<McScruff> then get it...
<red22> well if you gotta go, ty for help.  if curious, i'll brb.
<McScruff> im curious
<ecadre> and there's no package on the Kubuntu repositories
<ecadre> are you?
<McScruff> i got it from their website :)
<ecadre> very curious indeed......
<McScruff> has an installer
<ecadre> yeah, but I try not to do that too much
<ecadre> it can muck up a dist upgrade
<red22> so firefox is natively written (if that makes sense) with the gnome libraries / for gnome? (gtk is it?)
<McScruff> no
<McScruff> i dont think so
<McScruff> but i installed ubuntu then kde
<McScruff> so thats why i had gnome i think
<thoreauputic> fix for firefox: type about:config in the URL bar, search for vendorSub , edit the string to 1.0.4 and you will be able to install themes and extensions
<McScruff> nice tip
<thoreauputic> just be sure you have the latest security fixes in place from ubuntu first
<red22> hm, you do need to  install firefox from the mozilla website.  the page for themes says ubuntu shipped with a messed up something or the other..
<red22> ah, now u tell me heh ty
<thoreauputic> red22: see above, and no, you don't need to
<red22> yeah i just saw ty
<McScruff> i still have the ubuntu one on system , and put this one in a new dir
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<red22> thoreauputic: string not found.. i searched for "vendorSub"
<red22> "app.version" maybe?
<McScruff> im off to bed, i hope that is your problem, im sure it is :)
<thoreauputic> general.user.agent.vendorSub
<thoreauputic> sorry, no . between user and agent
<red22> lol i see it there, but i'm wondering why the search failed....
<thoreauputic> hmm... well just change the string to 1.0.4 and you should be OK
<red22> done. works. ty.
<red22> now installing theme to see if it looks kde'ish now
<ecadre> yep, it worked, in the end.
<ecadre> still won't be using Firefox though (if possible)
<ecadre> oh, and thanks thoreaputic
<ecadre> :-)
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<red22> no no. that's not the fix.  it is still looking like a gnome app with a couple different icons
<ecadre> well, it's still probably Red Hat and their Blue Curve stuff you're thinking of
<red22> thoreauputic: you know how fc4 has a firefox that looks like a native kde app?  how can u make kubuntu have that too?  kubuntu's firefox is for gnome..
<red22> ecadre: i use the same theme in fc4 than in kubuntu.  the kde apps look the same in fc4 than here, but not firefox..
<thoreauputic> I don't know, really: maybe because of fc4 using BlueCurve or something?
<red22> but isn't bluecurve just another regular kde theme?
<ecadre> fc4 doesn't look like KDE anyway, it looks like fc4
<ecadre> but a regular KDE theme will not touch firefox
<red22> or is bluecurve some gtk-qt abstraction layer?
<thoreauputic> I think ubuntu's firefox uses a package for gnome compliance with firefox - can't remember the name of it off the top of my head
<ecadre> it was Red Hats attempt to make Gnome and KDE both look like........ Red Hat
<red22> ecadre: kde under fc4 looks just like kde on kubuntu on my machine i don't know what you mean..
<thoreauputic> ecadre: indeed - I seem to recall a couple of Red Hat KDE devs resigned over bluecurve
<red22> which reminds me.. does kubuntu have some tool for controlling all your machines running services / daemons?
<thoreauputic> or rather, Rh's changes to KDE in general
<red22> machine's *
<red22> in fc4, for example, there is something like menu > system > services and you can start/stop etc  all your daemons
<red22> i can't find that in kubuntu (or similar)
<thoreauputic> red22: this might help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75
<red22> about the bootup manager?
<ecadre> that looks interesting
<red22> ah i see
<ecadre> he, he, someone requested the highlighting of scripts that were not installed (snigger)
<ecadre> sorry
<ecadre> I'm very bad for laughinh, you don't have to talk to me now (I'm already in Coventry though!!)
<red22> heh
<thoreauputic> that would be for the Schroedinger's Cat scripts ;)
<thoreauputic> heh
<ecadre> only if you looked
<red22> thoreauputic, ty for link.  will try installing later.  that seems to be what i needed ty.
<ecadre> I presume there shouldn't be any particular problem installing that onto Kubuntu
<thoreauputic> red22: you're welcome :)
<ecadre> I'm going to try it now
<ecadre> it's only dependency is on the Perl-Gtk2 libraries
<dutch> what's the equalivent of gedit in kubuntu ?
<ecadre> kate ?
<red22> kwrite
<dutch> don't know, asking
<red22> there used to be kedit, but it's being deprecated in favor of kwrite
<thoreauputic> ecadre: red22 more info in the Ubuntu section of this article --> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/8322/print (on boot up manager)
<ecadre> ooh, thanks
<red22> dutch: kwrite worked right?
<dutch> ok, kwrite works...now, to see if I can print it
<red22> damn, someone mentioned schroedinger and it's been a while since physics so i decided to look up again... what a tremendous headache i have worked up :P
<red22> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schroedinger's_cat
<thoreauputic> red22: hahah :)
<red22> i wonder if that wiki entry helps anyone without a physics major..
<phantombrainm> strange
<ecadre> thoreaputic - that article claims that bum is in the Ubuntu repositories, however, I can't find it
<red22> ah i get it now... if i impose a macroscopic wave function on my cat, then i will destroy it's superposition... easy.
<ecadre> nah, Shroedinger was just tking the piss
<thoreauputic> ecadre: ah - i just used the deb from the website - it won't break anything
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg -i  to install it
<ecadre> yeah, that was what I was about to do, but the mention of the repository made me look
<red22> i'm also interested in a good sources.list file.  there's a lot of things not found by the default.
<phantombrainm> i just understand 30-40% of the article. My english ist to bad for that difficult stuff
<phantombrainm> pity
<red22> what's your native language?
<ecadre> show it to your cat
<phantombrainm> german
<phantombrainm> i just can read schoolenglish
<ychahibi> How can I install a downloaded package (like bum) without having to fix dependencies manually with apt-get before doing dpkg -i ?
<dutch> red22:  ok, using kwrite works, and now I can print..just took a few minutes to set up the printer
<dutch> red22: thanks for the help
<red22> dutch, glad to help, np
<ecadre> woops, I clicked on the download and it opened up in Kate.........
<thoreauputic> ychahibi: bum should install without dependencies: you shouldn't force an install if there are deps (obviously it wouldn't work anyway)
<red22> phantom: what is german for cat? :)
<phantombrainm> katze
<red22> ah i see
<red22> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrdingers_Katze  << knock yourself out :)
<red22> hehe
<phantombrainm> wow
<phantombrainm> thanx
<phantombrainm> :)
<red22> lol yw
<red22> i hope you get a massive headache like i did heh
<phantombrainm> seems like
<phantombrainm> in german its not easier than in english...*g*
<red22> isn't that funny?  the wikipedia translations of the same entry even include different pictures
<ychahibi> thoreauputic: When using urpmi for example, urpmi bum* automatically looks for missing packages, with Kubuntu, I have to do dpkg -i then look for missing packages, then do apt-get install <missingpacks> then dpkg -i 
<phantombrainm> yeah, thats funny
<red22> yeah, the german one is a lot harder. but i don't speak german :)
<red22> well, other than "katze" now.
<thoreauputic> ychahibi: the urpmi trick only works for stuff that urpmi knows about (ie that's in the urpmi data base) - same with apt
<phantombrainm> i dont get it. Is the Katze dead or alive ?!?
<thoreauputic> ychahibi: best is to do an apt-cache search first - usually what you want is there in one of the repos
<ychahibi> thoreauputic: not it isn't the case, urpmi looks for missing packages even if it's not presentin its repositories, anyway I don't want to troll ...
<phantombrainm> Katzensuperpositionen
<thoreauputic> *shrug* - as I said , the order in which you do it is the key: look for what you want in the repositories, enable univers and multiverse... urpmi isn't magic - it has to have somewhere to look too
<red22> hehe
<phantombrainm> how did you find that article?
<ecadre> bum bum bum bum bum bum   :-)
<red22> if you install firefox with the installer (mozilla.org download) will you be able to uninstall it with synaptic or any other easy uninstall tool?
<ecadre> you can stick firefox into a single directory
<phantombrainm> on wikipedia.fr (france) is another picture of the cat ;)
<thoreauputic> red22: the package system won't know about an install from the installer, basically, so no, sysnaptic / apt won't see it at all
<ecadre> they probably killed the original one
<ychahibi> thoreauputic: I have a bad english, let me explain : Bum isn't present in the repositories, I downloaded it from its website, to install it I did :sudo dpkg -i bum* dpkg told there were missing dependencies ( gnome-perl ... ) , I did apt-get install <missingpacks>, then dpkg -i bum* to install bum, I thought apt-get install bum* would have resolved problems, but it hadn't
<ecadre> only deb files can be tracked
<ecadre> ^original cat
<phantombrainm> if i install something by hand i can see it in synaptic
<phantombrainm> if you convert *.rpm with alien to .deb you also see them when theyre installed
<ecadre> i like BUM, thanks thoreauputic
<ecadre> 'cos it's now a deb
<thoreauputic> phantombrainm: yes, because you made a .deb 
<ecadre> ^.deb
<red22> phantom, if you install "by hand" how?
<ecadre> even more thanks to the guy who wrote it
<phantombrainm> with dpkg
<ecadre> then you're using the same system as apt-get uses
<ecadre> apt
<phantombrainm> dpkg -i *.deb
<phantombrainm> or convert a *.rpm with alien
<ecadre> aptitude package manager
<phantombrainm> if you cant find a .deb
<ecadre> uses dpkg
<red22> can i see what files a package has? i'm curious where the default firefox installs all its files..
<thoreauputic> red22: dpkg -L firefox
<red22> like rpm's query function... apt or dpkg have that
<red22> ah ty
<phantombrainm> never used the -L switch. Interesting
<thoreauputic> oops,  dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<ecadre> if you use the installer from firefox then everything is put into one directory
<ecadre> you choose where
<Borg^Queen> Hey people
<Borg^Queen> and others
<phantombrainm> ok. need to go to bed now. 2:23 AM here
<Borg^Queen> I have a question about the latest release of KU. I have one I DLed about 4 months ago 5.04. Is the release on for DL the same as that one?
<ecadre> hi borg
<red22> phantom: c ya 'night
<Borg^Queen> Hi ecadre. Good night phantombrainm 
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: you don't need to redownload an installer
<godsmoke> you can just update your system via apt
<Borg^Queen> ok butt?
<Borg^Queen> ok
<Borg^Queen> So use the current disc as the install then just do a distro update?
<godsmoke> there's no reason to ever use a new installer -- unless you want to wipe your system
<Borg^Queen> I wipe it all the time
<godsmoke> well, it depends on what release you want
<ecadre> or it's a new system
<godsmoke> that's pointless
<Borg^Queen> I learn by reinstalling over and over again
<ecadre> what are you doing to your poor computer
<ecadre> ?
<Borg^Queen> I always want the latest release
<godsmoke> anyway, depending on which release of kubuntu you'd like to run, you would set up apt differently
<Borg^Queen> ecadre: learning
<godsmoke> reinstalling doesn't actually teach you anything about linux
<Borg^Queen> I install, tear the system apart and reinstall
<ecadre> torture  :-O
<godsmoke> it just teaches you how to use the dumb debian installer
<godsmoke> which is really not worthwhile
<phantombrainm> *g*
<Borg^Queen> I find it useful
<red22> dpkg -L <pname> only works if it is currently installed... is there nothing similar that queries the remote repository for the included files?
<godsmoke> dpkg only deals with local packages
<godsmoke> apt deals with retrieving packages
<thoreauputic> red22: yes, apt-file - but you have to install it and update it
<ecadre> you can look at the list of files if you use Synaptic
<Borg^Queen> apt-get name of package
<red22> install and update what?
<thoreauputic> red22: the apt-file tool
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show apt-file to read about it
<Borg^Queen> ok thanks people.
<Borg^Queen> Off to reinstall land 
<ecadre> yes, that's true, but life is too short for all that typing
<Borg^Queen> May the source have mercy on my processor
<godsmoke> ...
<ecadre> Borg... that's Gentoo
<Borg^Queen> Pardon?
<godsmoke> ecadre: I don't know why you would say gentoo -- it's certainly not the only source-based distro
<Borg^Queen> Ooooh
<Borg^Queen> ecadre: we all come from the source code
<ecadre> :-)
<Borg^Queen> And we must return to the source
<Borg^Queen> Boy was Matrix 3 disappointing
<ecadre> you're sounding a bit messianic now
<godsmoke> boy was Matrix > 1 retarded
<Borg^Queen> You think?
<godsmoke> absolutely
<Borg^Queen> Why
<godsmoke> horribly put together
<ecadre> you'll be wanting to assimilate us next
<Borg^Queen> ecadre: are you using gnu linux?
<gdh> nearly as 'milking the concept' as Police Academy :)
<Borg^Queen> Let's not talk about that series of crap
<Borg^Queen> ecadre: are you using gnu linux?
<godsmoke> haha
<ecadre> yes, of course  (unless you're ESR)
<Borg^Queen> Then you have already been assimilated....
<godsmoke> wtf
<godsmoke> is this star trek stuff now?
<Borg^Queen> :D
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<godsmoke> get that crap out of here
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: can't keep up?
<red22> thoreauputic: eek, apt-file wants to download all the packages' contents from all the sources to keep an on disk list... it should just find the single package that you query and list its contents...
<godsmoke> red22: read the apt manual
<Borg^Queen> red22: use synaptic
<godsmoke> don't use synaptic
<ecadre> use synaptic
<godsmoke> use apt -- just read the manual
<thoreauputic> red22: no, it just updates the data base like apt-get update :)
<Borg^Queen> use synaptic
<ecadre> right click on a package and chhose properties
<Borg^Queen> red22: give in to the darkside
<red22> synaptic lists the contents of a particular package? individual filenames and directories?
<ecadre> ^choose
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<ecadre> yes, yes, yes, yes
<red22> ah neat. i only saw the description available
<Borg^Queen> Welcome to the darkside
<ecadre> you have to use the description tab if it's not installed already
<godsmoke> I want to stab my eyes with something blunt
<Borg^Queen> I can help
<godsmoke> to distract myself from the pain here
<ychahibi> APT: I installed an old wine version to make flash mx trial work on my box, I don't have synaptic and want to lock it, so if I do apt-get upgrade it won't be updated , is there any command to lock a package ?
<ecadre> he, he
<godsmoke> ychahibi: read the apt manual
<godsmoke> this is a WELL COVERED TOPIC
* Borg^Queen crams the entire Star Trek film and series collection into godsmoke 's eyes
<godsmoke> blunt?
<Borg^Queen> I didn't use the corners
<godsmoke> dvd or vhs?
<Borg^Queen> dvd of course
<ecadre> theora
<Borg^Queen> Mommie, what's VHS?
<red22> nope, doesn't seem like synaptic will list individual files in a package if you haven't installed it yet..
<Borg^Queen> betamax
<godsmoke> theora is a file format ... we're talking physical format -- welcome to the conversation
<ecadre> look on the "description" tab red22
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: I'm talking about video formats
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: physical video formats -- when you said "dvd" you didn't say "mpeg-2"
<godsmoke> hence my point!
<godsmoke> so, theora is not a competing product
<Borg^Queen> Nope, neither I use LUV
<ecadre> hah, I'll change that............. a lot of packages don't include it in their description....pooo
<Borg^Queen> of GLUV
<godsmoke> it has to download the package to find out all of the files in it
<Borg^Queen> or
<godsmoke> since the file list is part of the package itself
<red22> ecadre: the "description" tab has a description.  no filesnames/directories/contents are listed there...
<red22> at least for firefox
<ecadre> ah well,  I'll just go to the corner and shoot myself  :-(
<godsmoke> red22: listen to me ...
<red22> lol ok
<godsmoke> the file list is a part of the deb package
<godsmoke> use apt-file
<godsmoke> get over yourself
<godsmoke> case closed
<Borg^Queen> my goodness
<godsmoke> jesus h christ
<Borg^Queen> Who?
<ecadre> yeah, keep that casa opn !!
<ecadre> ^open
<_sun> hello
<red22> i was just enticed by the pretty gui to do it easy :P
<ecadre> hello sun
<godsmoke> well, you're dumb
<godsmoke> another case closed
<ecadre> oi
<Borg^Queen> Here comes the sun
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<ecadre> sparcy
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: thank you
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: please be respectful and helpful
<_sun> ecadre, i still don know how to make the printer working.
<monchy> and take your medication
<godsmoke> thank you -- I want to be a good child of god
<red22> what is "h" in jesus "h" christ?
<ecadre> henry
<Borg^Queen> Indeed, I'm searching now...
<ychahibi> <q> <godsmoke> this is a WELL COVERED TOPIC </q> : I can't see it any where !
<red22> or herbert
<godsmoke> ychahibi: I'm sorry, I can't help
<Borg^Queen> Apparently "Holy"
<ecadre> holy
<Borg^Queen> Moving on
<ychahibi> godsmoke : no problem
* godsmoke does the african dance
<Borg^Queen> thanks for the help and the touch of insanity
<godsmoke> this is the spirit of ubuntu!
<ecadre> ?
<ecadre> oh dear, the sun has left
* Borg^Queen shoots godsmoke with a tranq gun
<godsmoke> not gonna do much good
<monchy> it has to be a tranq gun?
<Borg^Queen> monchy: yes
<godsmoke> I just ran like 10 miles -- I'm exausted already
<ecadre> trance gun?
<godsmoke> exhausted*
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke:  you can either behavior yourself and go back to using win95 alpha for all eternity
<godsmoke> behavior myself
<godsmoke> can I give you english lessons
<monchy> and here it comes
<Borg^Queen> Ooops behave
<Borg^Queen> That was a tyyyppooo
<godsmoke> no
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<godsmoke> it wasn't a typo
<godsmoke> it was a different word
<Borg^Queen> Nope
<thoreauputic> ychahibi: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html#s-apt-file
<Borg^Queen> ooh thanks thoreauputic 
<ecadre> here's a question
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: a typo is a word misspelled or misused
<ecadre> I was looking at the Canonical website earlier
<Borg^Queen> canabal?
<godsmoke> but that's not what this was
<godsmoke> this was a grammatical error
<ecadre> does Canonical have any developers based in South Africa?
<godsmoke> a REAL word, related to the correct word
<godsmoke> used incorrectly
<godsmoke> far from a typo
<Borg^Queen> hence a typo so thereee
<ecadre> oi, shurrup  :-P
<ecadre> * ducks*
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<Borg^Queen> Its doesn't matter, he's a man and there for wrong by genetics
<Borg^Queen> :D
<godsmoke> oh boy
<ecadre> "there fore"
<godsmoke> want me to correct that sentence too??
<Borg^Queen> LOL therefore
<ecadre> you've got me at it now/??!!
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<godsmoke> "by genetics" is very wrong
<godsmoke> "by nature" -- "due to genetics"
<godsmoke> take your pick
<monchy> this is great
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: did it everr accur to u that I'm puling your chain?
* monchy gets popcorn
<ecadre> anyway........... about Canonical
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: no, but I'd suspect you to use it as an excuse for grammatical errors
<ecadre> la, la, la, la, la
<Borg^Queen> I'm sorry ecadre I'm finished.  God on.
<ecadre> not listening
<Borg^Queen> Go I mean lol
<ecadre> :-)
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: you' re too easy
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: I suggest you try #ubuntu-de or #ubuntu-pt and see how well you manage there: it might have escaped your attention that not everyone in this channel has English as first language, and that a world exists outside North America
<godsmoke> thank you
<Borg^Queen> Anyway, thanks again. BBL
<godsmoke> that's what I tell all the ladies
<ecadre> I was just wondering about Canonical, and whether they have any developers in South Africa
<Borg^Queen> thoreauputic: good point.
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: no -- that's the point -- this is an english-speaking channel -- if I were in #ubuntu-de -- I would be expected to articulate myself in german
<Borg^Queen> I speak 5 languages. It can become confusing
<godsmoke> and that's why I don't go there
<godsmoke> I respect other languages
<godsmoke> and wouldn't attempt to butcher them
<godsmoke> I expect the same here
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: you will find that the Germans are very patient with those trying to learn German
<ecadre> their website only mentions europe, south america and somewherwe else, nothing about Africa
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: I'm german :)
<Borg^Queen> You're an oddity
<godsmoke> that's what the manager of the psych facility told me
<godsmoke> before I was released
<ecadre> * gone to sulk *
<ecadre> :-(
<Borg^Queen> What is Canonical anyway
<ecadre> brb
<monchy> lol
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: the company that supports Ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> No no no, I'm sorry ecadre I'll shut up now.
<Borg^Queen> Ah
<Borg^Queen> I thought it was based in SA
<godsmoke> nope
<ecadre> back, just getting a drink
<godsmoke> The Isle of Man
<ecadre> yeah, that was the impression that I had as well
<Borg^Queen> Hmm
<ecadre> ISM is where it's registered as a company
<godsmoke> right
<godsmoke> hence "based"
<ecadre> doesn't mean it's based ther
<ecadre> ^there
<godsmoke> well -- it's really just a rough collection of people
<Borg^Queen> What is?
<godsmoke> but, if it were to be based anywhere -- it's that
<godsmoke> Canonical
<Borg^Queen> ah
<godsmoke> btw -- ecadre: "Canonical is a global organisation headquartered in the Isle of Man, with employees throughout Europe, North America, South America and Australia."
<Borg^Queen> Nice work for a rough collection of people.
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: Ubuntu is the work of many people
<Borg^Queen> I know
<godsmoke> not Canonical alone by any means
<ecadre> yeas, that's what I read
<godsmoke> plenty of communty effort
<Borg^Queen> I know
<gdh> Do Canonical employ anyone specifically for Kubuntu?
<godsmoke> I don't think Kubuntu is Canonical supported at all
<gdh> Or is it just riddell, amu and friends doing their best in spare time?
<godsmoke> I think it was a community-led effort, which Ubuntu has adopted packages from
<ecadre> I found it a bit odd because of Mark Shuttleworth's continuing heavy involvement with promoting open source in SA
<Borg^Queen> KU isn't a UB official project
<godsmoke> an*
<ecadre> and his avowed aim for promoting indeginous industry in Africa
<Borg^Queen> explain
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: I'm surprised to see you ended a sentence with a preposition: tutu tut
<ecadre> ^indigenous
<Borg^Queen> OUCH
<red22> alright it's been interesting. ty. goodnight.
* thoreauputic gives godsmoke a black mark on pedantry
<Borg^Queen> GN
<ecadre> according to the Kubuntu website it is an official Ubuntu project
<gdh> Just not funded or available on Ship-It :)
<godsmoke> thoreauputic: it's loose, not incorrect
<Borg^Queen> OH it is?
<Borg^Queen> I could swear I read it wasn't a UB project
<thoreauputic> godsmoke: "this is the sort of English up with which I will not put!" - Winston Churchill 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ecadre> It's a discussion point, not a criticism, since I know very little about the setup of Canonical
<Borg^Queen> ecadre: you're a trouble maker
<ecadre> but I was under the impression that it had more of an involvement in SA
<Borg^Queen> JK
<godsmoke> I met one of the 8 supposed Canonical employees paid to work on Ubuntu -- he didn't present it as an impressive operation
<ecadre> trouble?
<Borg^Queen> JK
<Ayreon> O.o
<Borg^Queen> o_0
<ecadre> oooooo
<ecadre> ?
<Borg^Queen> >:
<Ayreon> @_o
<ecadre> where was that godsmoke?
<Borg^Queen> IRC fights
<godsmoke> ecadre: at a nyc2600 meeting
<gdh> lamer train now leaving at platform 1337. all aboard!
<ecadre> * not fighting *
<godsmoke> Ben Mako, I believe
<Borg^Queen> gdh: there are not lamers, only geeks
<ecadre> righty ho, I'm just curious
<Borg^Queen> no
<gdh> :))
<ecadre> now, back to the proper subject of spilling
<godsmoke> I'm starting to get the feeling back in my feet and lower legs
<ecadre> ^spulling
<gdh> speelong?
<Borg^Queen> I'm assuming Kubuntu has all the packages I need to compile my own apps after I install them off the reps right?
<godsmoke> ^spyllngsad
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: Kubuntu is just a set of kde packages
<godsmoke> lobbed onto Ubuntu
<gdh> Borg^Queen: Yes.
<godsmoke> so, yes, Ubuntu has plenty of compilers
<ecadre> Borg, yes
<Borg^Queen> godsmoke: I know that. That wasn't my question.
<Borg^Queen> thank you gdh 
<godsmoke> no, Kubuntu does not have compilers
<godsmoke> :)
<godsmoke> Ubuntu does, if that's what you want :)
<gdh> Borg^Queen: typically 'apt-get build-dep packagename' will get all the dependent -dev packages you need to recompile packagename
<ecadre> * pokes god with a stick *
* godsmoke spites ecadre 
* Borg^Queen pokes godsmoke with a sharp stick
<Borg^Queen> thanks gdh 
<godsmoke> Borg^Queen: I can't feel it yet
<godsmoke> give me 10 more minutes
<Borg^Queen> numb from the abuse?
<gdh> godsmoke: how did you lose feeling in your lower half?
<godsmoke> just my lower quarter
<Borg^Queen> oooooh
<godsmoke> running
<Borg^Queen> from what?
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> running
<gdh> erk - sounds like entirely too much effort
<ecadre> just reboot
<godsmoke> I'm entered in the Opel Ironman with my father
<Borg^Queen> kool
<Borg^Queen> Now its definitely GN.
<Borg^Queen> GN!
<godsmoke> heh
<ecadre> http://www.opel-ironman.de/
<godsmoke> ecadre: you are a champion googler
<gdh> LOL
<godsmoke> I just hope I can finish
<godsmoke> that's all
<ecadre> have fun
<godsmoke> ecadre: I plan to
<godsmoke> my father lost 10,000 calories -- 8 pounds of water in 2003
<ecadre> good,
<godsmoke> I hope we won't repeat that
<godsmoke> good?
<godsmoke> that's horrible
<ecadre> no, good to have fun
<godsmoke> he had to go to the hospital
<ecadre> you beat me to it with the stuff about your dad, that doesn't look good at all
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> he came out alright
<godsmoke> he's an old man :)
<ecadre> what about water/rehydration points and all that
<gdh> I can't imagine any amount of 'enormous sense of achievement' compensating for that level of pain
<ecadre> I've fallen off a mountain (not very far!), it was painful, but i still climb every now and then
<godsmoke> ecadre: well, until you do a long-distance tri -- you don't know what it's like
<godsmoke> I mean ... hydration is so hard to keep track of
<godsmoke> after you're halfway through the bike -- you're barely conscious of stuff around you
<ecadre> no, probably not, I was just replying to gdh
<godsmoke> your body doesn't really tell you how hydrated you are at that point
* gdh revolves 
<godsmoke> and if you drink too much ... you can easily do damage to your body if you race like that
<godsmoke> but I'm gonna pace him this year -- keep track of his sodium intake as well as I can without a chemistry set ;)
<ecadre> ah well, I'll think of that the next time I try to throw myself off a cliff  :-)
<godsmoke> hahaa
<godsmoke> how far did you fall?
<ecadre> only about a hundred feet or so
<godsmoke> wow
<godsmoke> that sounds really scary
<ecadre> bounced around and ended upside down
<godsmoke> I'm not one for heights
<gdh> Ouch. Did you even get $250 from 'World's Scariest Moments' through a passer-by with a camcorder?
<ecadre> just bruises and stuff, I think it frightened my friend more than me
<ecadre> until I gott back down to the bottom that is
<ecadre> adreniline and all that
<ecadre> ^got
<ecadre> no camcorders, it was all rather boring
<godsmoke> and painful, I imagine
<gdh> Yes, lots of pain.
<ecadre> someone waved at us, i waved back so they went away  ;-)
<gdh> Haha :)
<ychahibi> thoreauputic: Thanks for everything
<ecadre> anyway the scenery was nice (Snowdonia)  :-)
<ecadre> are all of these people actually here watching this discussion?
<godsmoke> I'm not even watching it
<ecadre> or are they just pretending?
<godsmoke> I'm making a floorplan of my office
<godsmoke> but, have no good software for it
<ecadre> bits of paper are very useful
<godsmoke> eh -- pain in the ass for trying to move stuff around
<godsmoke> and measuring distances
<ecadre> are you going to cut out shapes for all your furniture?
<godsmoke> no, I'm doing it on the computer
<ecadre> you can move them around and see where things fit
<godsmoke> fancy schmancy
<ecadre> yeah, better than those computer thingies, I don't believe in them myself....
<godsmoke> I love the fishes 'cause they're so delicious
<ecadre> pardon?
<liz4rd> i get this:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory while trying to ope ncertain programs....why? synaptic says i have them
<segphault> I'm an ubuntu user and I want to use Kexi, but I don't particularly want or need other KDE packages (tho I might need some more in the future) anybody have any suggestions?
<segphault> is it possible to add a kubuntu repos to my apt sources list and just grab the stuff I need?
<hon> how is breezy now? is it close to be stable?
<torz> hey how do I configure the programs to load at startup?
<torz> System -> Preferences -> Sessions in Gnome but I have no idea in KDE
<julius> hkj
<julius> julius
<deadlyshadow> Does anyone know how I get the latest version of KDE on Kubuntu?
<crimsun> have you read the topic? :)
<deadlyshadow> Crimsun: On which forums? LOL.
<crimsun> deadlyshadow, the topic has information RE: KDE 3.4.1 on Kubuntu
<deadlyshadow> Yes, but on which forums?
<crimsun> huh?
<monchy> ubuntuforums.org lol
<crimsun> the topic in this channel has the appropriate deb lines you need to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<deadlyshadow> -.-
<crimsun> rather, it has a url that contains the appropriate deb lines
<deadlyshadow> I feel mental now.
<monchy> add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main to your sources.list
<deadlyshadow> Hey, uh, whats the name of the package?
<crimsun> the same as the ones you have installed. You need to update && upgrade.
<deadlyshadow> OH yeah, thats how I did it last time. :)
<penguinboy> ahoy!
<penguinboy> permission to come aboard, captain
<monchy> ahoy ye land lubber oO
<penguinboy> O_o
<Brydenn[WU] > permission to come aboard?
<penguinboy> Hey, its Captain Monchmeister
<Brydenn[WU] > this isnt the SCA guys lol
<penguinboy> aye aye
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<monchy> have you seen this penguin ;  http://www.savetoby.com/
<penguinboy> what is the SCA?
<Brydenn[WU] > penguinboy... http://www.sca.org/
<Brydenn[WU] > you'll understand ;)
<penguinboy> Lets All Save Toby!
<monchy> i ordered a mug lol
<Brydenn[WU] > its a fuckn rabbit, kill it and cook it up haha
<monchy> lets kill you and cook you up ><
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > good one monchy
<penguinboy> kewl site Brydenn[WU]  
<Brydenn[WU] > np penguinboy
<Brydenn[WU] > i actually went to one of those events where i live (oregon)
<Brydenn[WU] > was kinda cool 
<Brydenn[WU] > learned how to make this cool alcohol 
<penguinboy> did you dress appropriately
<Brydenn[WU] > naw i didnt
<Brydenn[WU] > was my first time
<Brydenn[WU] > there's lots of cool stuff at those events though
<Brydenn[WU] > i mean, if you're a somewhat nerd
<Brydenn[WU] > and since we're all in a Linux chan... my guess is yes
<penguinboy> i am
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<penguinboy> i am a nerd....out....proud....and loud!
<Brydenn[WU] > i kinda am too but dont fit the "profile"
<Brydenn[WU] > www.myspace.com/Brydenn33 is me
<monchy> penguin: don't forget the other part, you know, the thing you say to liz4rd
<penguinboy> i am a geeky homosexual....out...proud....and loud!
<monchy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > queer
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<penguinboy> Brydenn[WU] : said on his website that he was interested in anal sex...got me excited...and then said he just wanted to get my attention....such a tease
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > yah and i'm straight
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<Brydenn[WU] > mmmmm female booty hole
<penguinboy> but he is a porn afficianado i c
<Brydenn[WU] > hahahahahahhaha
<crimsun> not really sure what this all has to do with Kubuntu...
<Brydenn[WU] > nothing ABSOLUTELY NOTHING
<penguinboy> we are just having some fun
<Brydenn[WU] > and thats ok
<Brydenn[WU] > i know
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > some people can only talk about Kubuntu
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<penguinboy> while others liek to dabble in various subjects
<Brydenn[WU] > besides, win XP Pro owns it hahahahaha
<penguinboy> like.........
<crimsun> let's keep it on-topic with Kubuntu, please
<Brydenn[WU] > crimsun try the /ignore command
<dutch> evening crimsun
<crimsun> there are a variety of other channels to create/use if you want to discuss other things
<penguinboy> do i hear censorship?
<Brydenn[WU] > no you dont
<Brydenn[WU] > you hear a poor attempt at it
<penguinboy> good
<Brydenn[WU] > anyway
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > continue
<crimsun> evening, dutch
<penguinboy> Bry....from where do you hail?
<monchy> come to irclikelife penguin
<Brydenn[WU] > Portland, Oregon
<monchy> no censorship there
<Brydenn[WU] > but you would have known that if you read my profile ;)
<penguinboy> kewl place
<Brydenn[WU] > yah its ok
<penguinboy> i got stuck on the you know what statement.....DROOL
<penguinboy> i never read the rest of your site
<penguinboy> we have something in common i see
<penguinboy> we both like things asian
<Brydenn[WU] > what
<Brydenn[WU] > what are you talking about
<Brydenn[WU] > asians are like black chicks man.... the hot ones are few and very VERY far between
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<penguinboy> lol
<crimsun> you've a very small sampling size, then
<Brydenn[WU] > yah that might be
<Brydenn[WU] > Portland is one of the "whitest" cities in the USA
<penguinboy> now if i was a straight man i might be attracted to those women on your site
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<crimsun> travel to southeast asia sometime
<Brydenn[WU] > go KKK j/k ;)
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > dude Thai chicks are HOT
<Brydenn[WU] > i give you that
<penguinboy> and Thai men?
<monchy> haha
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > well lets just say you wouldnt catch me balls deep on any of 'em
<Brydenn[WU] > lmfao
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> rotfl
<penguinboy> to each his own
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > indeed
<Brydenn[WU] > gay people are funny man
<Brydenn[WU] > i have this one gay friend
<Brydenn[WU] > he's like 40 something
<Brydenn[WU] > i give him shit all the time
<Brydenn[WU] > he cant believe the stuff that comes outta my mouth
<Brydenn[WU] > heh
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > I went to Gay Pride when it was going on here in Portland
<Brydenn[WU] > and i wore a t-shirt that said, "if you lick it they will come" hahaha
<monchy> and all that time he's probably thinking of what he wants to put in your mouth
<Brydenn[WU] > i got a lot of stares and laughs
<penguinboy> wow Brydenn[WU]   those are some nice pictures of yourself on the site
<penguinboy> really nice
<Brydenn[WU] > lol thanks.... but dont wack off to 'em ok 
<monchy> penguin your married to liz4rd!
<Brydenn[WU] > thats just... wierd
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> hey hey KK
<penguinboy> monchy come over hereand give me a kiss
<Brydenn[WU] > penguinboy i think they have a channel for you #gay-Kubuntu
<monchy> how's about i kick you in the nuts
<monchy> with my steel toe boots on
<penguinboy> well it might be a pleasurable experience...so have at it
<monchy> blah lol
<Brydenn[WU] > i wear a size 12 shoe... you know what that means <winks to penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi penguinboy
<monchy> liz4rd needs to come back lol
<penguinboy> hey hey KK
<penguinboy> wow...a size 12...SWOON
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<monchy> haha
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<penguinboy> liz4rd is no where near a 12
<penguinboy> nor is transgress
<penguinboy> and I don;t even think that monchy is
<Brydenn[WU] > <sigh> can anyone think of a good song that would be nice to "work out too"
<monchy> actually i'm a size 13 but that's not the point here lol
<Brydenn[WU] > like something ROCK
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > something that makes you wanna beat ass
<penguinboy> shure you are
<Brydenn[WU] > and NOT in that "way" penguinboy
<monchy> hahah
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > hehe and monchy i'm really a 12 
<penguinboy> did someone say, "beat ass"?????
<Brydenn[WU] > and i'm only 5'8"
<Brydenn[WU] > i got fucked in the height department
<monchy> be careful brydenn i think penguins got a crush on you
<penguinboy> LOL
<Brydenn[WU] > yah he's homo like dat
<Brydenn[WU] > shit, when the guy smells a fart he gets a boner
<penguinboy> you need to go see his purty pictures on his website...there is one of him in wrestling spandex
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<Brydenn[WU] > yep
<monchy> i don't want to see him
<Brydenn[WU] > www.myspace.com/brydenn33
<monchy> ever
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > i'm hot
<Brydenn[WU] > i get all the ladies and men
<penguinboy> yes you are
<Brydenn[WU] > hahahahah
<monchy> i'd cut my own eyes out before going there
<penguinboy> LOL
<monchy> then i'd burn them so they couldn't be re-attached
<penguinboy> www.seemonchynekkid.com
<monchy> it's not me, it's really crimsun
<Brydenn[WU] > penguinboy... i got one for you.... www.blacksnake.com
<Brydenn[WU] > right up your alley
<crimsun> eh?
<penguinboy> oh my gosh!
<Brydenn[WU] > penguinboy check your PM lol
* penguinboy has fainted
<monchy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<Brydenn[WU] > http://www.livejournal.com/community/tws_support/347374.html
<Brydenn[WU] > ok there you go guys
* penguinboy wonders if anyone is gonna give him mouth to mouth
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<Brydenn[WU] > nope, you're gonna die penguinboy
* monchy pokes penguinboy with a stick, which is really a stick and nothing anything else
* penguinboy is still on the floor of the cyberroom from his fainting spell
* penguinboy hears the distant wail of a lone siren
<Brydenn[WU] > lol they dont come save homo's
<Brydenn[WU] > your ass is grass buddy
<Brydenn[WU] > hahaha
<monchy> brydenn bad news, penguins just confessed to me that he likes you :x
<Brydenn[WU] > thats not bad news
<penguinboy> it was the wrestling tights and the amazing pic of his six pack
<Brydenn[WU] > yah that one always does it ;)
<penguinboy> especially the six pack
<monchy> you two should hook up then lol
<Brydenn[WU] > naw
<penguinboy> hey hey hey sproingie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Brydenn[WU] > but i'll mail him some poop or something
<Brydenn[WU] > speaking of
<Brydenn[WU] > penguinboy you wanna see a picture of one of my poops
<Brydenn[WU] > this is real btw lol
<Brydenn[WU] > http://www.ratemypoo.com/ratemy/poo?image=70183
<penguinboy> blech
<Brydenn[WU] > thats right... my poop is sperm free
<Brydenn[WU] > sorry to let ya down hahahaha
<Brydenn[WU] > lol ok guys
<penguinboy> now i am getting a little turned off
<Brydenn[WU] > darn
<Brydenn[WU] > that hurts my feelers heh
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > alright i'm gonna go out with my gf and get drunk
<Brydenn[WU] > ttyl guys
<Brydenn[WU] > enjoy the nasty fuckn pictures haha
<penguinboy> adios
<Brydenn[WU] > oh and penguinboy
<Brydenn[WU] > one more for you ;)
<penguinboy> si
<penguinboy> si
<Brydenn[WU] > shit
<Brydenn[WU] > they took it down
<Brydenn[WU] > lol lame
<Brydenn[WU] > err next time
<Brydenn[WU] > ;)
<penguinboy> sianara
<Brydenn[WU] > later
* Brydenn[WU]  away not being gay
<monchy> from penguin: now in the world can such a straight man know so many gay sites
<monchy> er *how
<penguinboy> from moi?????
* aseigo thinks Brydenn[WU]  does have a rather healthy interest in the topic to be sure.
<penguinboy> lol
<Brydenn[WU] > naw, i'm just twisted... now stop talking about me hahah
<Brydenn[WU] > later
<monchy> i think your in the closet lol
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> come out....be out...loud...and proud
<penguinboy> like Liz4rd
<penguinboy> hey crimsun
<`crimsun> hi
<penguinboy> ta da
<penguinboy> hey Lizzy
<liz4rd> OMG
<liz4rd> I'M BACK
<penguinboy> what????
<penguinboy> i am glad
<liz4rd> sorry everyone
<penguinboy> we have missed you
<liz4rd> i missed you too
* liz4rd is glad to be home...in #kubuntu
<penguinboy> where have you been...the monchmeister was spreading the rumor that you were dead
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if htere would be a point in #kubuntu if it wasnt a chat channel ;P
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> we do discuss things Linux occassioally
<penguinboy> KK scared rofiq off...LOL
<liz4rd> LOL ever notice wehn you get me penguinboy monchy and transgress in the same channel...the topic is no morew :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<monchy> lol
<monchy> 80% of the time the chan is dead anyway
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps liz4rd around with a topic
<liz4rd> YOU PENIS
<Kamping_Kaiser> and 99% of the time it's Linux idle :D
<penguinboy> penis???? where???? whjere????
<monchy> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser sensors liz4rds post
<penguinboy> censors
<monchy> your like a dog without a bone penguin :P
<penguinboy> spellign tisk tisk
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<liz4rd> MUAHAHAAHAHA SPAM......AND CHEESE!!!!!
<penguinboy> spam and cheese is no more
<liz4rd> ITS ALIVE RIGHT NOW!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<liz4rd> FOR REAL
<liz4rd> join #spamncheese
<transgress> wow
<transgress> talkative bunch we got here
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh no shit
<transgress> anyone need some help?
<transgress> kubuntu is just that good
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, they all just ask in Ubuntu
<Snickerdoodle> i wanna help someone
<liz4rd> well if your all bored come to #irclikelife
<froud> what do I install in order to get bluetooth working?
<Kaiser_away> omg. life ;) depends what you want to get working
<Kaiser_away> but i probably cant help you :(
<froud> Kaiser_away: lets start with just installing support for Bluetooth. I have install BlueZ.
<Brydenn[WU] > hey
<nikkia> froud, i'd recommend kdebluetooth next
<Brydenn[WU] > if i'm gonna use a progy to run win XP Pro in Linux... what is the best app for that?
<Brydenn[WU] > Win4Lin VMware?
<Brydenn[WU] > etc
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : i use vmware, but thats because work bought me a license
<Kaiser_away> what's the app?
<Brydenn[WU] > well if you had a choice nikkia
<nikkia> Brydenn[WU] : it'd still be vmware :)
<Brydenn[WU] > what's more "stable" and uses less resourses
<Brydenn[WU] > heh ok
<Brydenn[WU] > yah it seems pretty popular from what i've read so far
<nikkia> 5.0 is pretty good, too
<Brydenn[WU] > so...
<nikkia> altho, despite following their instructions, i haven't gotten D3D support enabled yet
<Brydenn[WU] > eh
<nikkia> vmware5 added support for D3D acceleration
<nikkia> but you have to enable it in config files, because its 'still beta quality'
<Brydenn33> haha omg
<Brydenn33> i was on the damn socks proxy
<Brydenn33> didnt even realize it
<Brydenn33> no wonder i was having problems staying online
<Brydenn33> anyway... what do you know nikkia
<froud> nikkia: kdebluetooth is not in any of the repositories
<nikkia> froud, no, you have to add a specific repository
<nikkia> hold on
<nikkia> deb http://fred.hexbox.de/debian ./
<KaiL> I have the package somewhere here (for hoary)
<petya> re all
<petya> i am using kubuntu, and i have problema with hungarian accented characters
<petya> there is no  and  chars in qt applications
<petya> it just types sqares instead of them, otherwise, it's normal
<froud> nikkia: OK thanks
<KaiL> nikkia: the version number in that package is quite bad selected - that will be seen as "newer than 1.0 final"...
<petya> if i copy and paste the text to a gtk application it's normal again
<petya> i use the same font for qt and kde
<petya> what can be the problem?
<KaiL> which font?
<KaiL> ....looks ok in everything "normal" here...
<nikkia> kail, don't blame me, i didn't package it
<petya> KaiL: every font, but the first i tried was sans serif
<petya> some language pack i forgot t install?
<petya> i have installed kde-i18n-hu too
<KaiL> strange..
<petya> and hungarian language pack
<petya> KaiL: i think it is definitely some kde based stuff
<Poromies> petya, i have the same problem but with finnish language and 4.3.1 KDE
<petya> KaiL: could you please tell me wich language related packages do you have installed?
<KaiL> afaik default is Bitsream Vera Sans - and there it works...?!? :)
<petya> for example dpkg -l |grep lang
<petya> i check
<petya> KaiL: no, it's the same there
<KaiL> to test I've just used your line as the example for the KDE font-change-dialog
<jesus> hey i have a computer running kubuntu and it has 3 hard drives but says it cant find them in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i try to mount the others
<petya> KaiL: in the test dialog it works for me too
<petya> for some fonts
<petya> but for example in quanta or kwrite it doesn't
<KaiL> most here
<jesus> can anyone help?
<petya> KaiL: can you try it with kwrite?
<KaiL> hmm...
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/meine_Zeichen.htm open that in konqueror and press crtl+u
<KaiL> ..a kwrite will pop up and show many many characters as blocks...
<jesus> can either of you guys help?
<petya> yes
<KaiL> ah, yes
<petya> but in konqueror it displays properly
<KaiL> ....there Bitstream Vera fails deadly
<petya> but with sans serif it does the same
<KaiL> that's only a link to "somewhere" ;)
<petya> ah:)
<petya> can you give me a font wich works?
<petya> shall I install some true type font?
<KaiL> FreeMono and FreeSans
<petya> and what about fixed fonts?
<KaiL> FreeSerif mostly
<petya> i tried freesans, it doesn't work eiether
<petya> either
<petya> freeserif does the same thing
<KaiL> sorry, FreeSerif always, FreeSans mostly :)
<KaiL> (at least here)
<petya> none of them works
<KaiL> FreeMono always works (and should be perfect for editors)
<KaiL> that's btw. what the page uses
<froud> nikkia: thanks bluetooth working ;-)
<KaiL> ...in konq
<buz> will we get kde 3.4.2?
<petya> freemono produce that too
<KaiL> you see the characters on that page in konqueror all ok?
<petya> yes
<petya> but in the editor, i see squares
<KaiL> that pages is forced to use FreeMono
<KaiL> guess, why :)
<petya> yes
<petya> sorry, that not here
<petya> i can guess why:)
<petya> but it doesn't work
<KaiL> it's the only (?) font to show all this silly chars
<petya> now i set everything to freemono, and it's still doesn't work
<nikkia> works here, change kate's settings for font to use 'FreeMono 14' and bingo, they all appear
<jesus> hey i have a computer running kubuntu and it has 3 hard drives but says it cant find them in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i try to mount the others
<petya> nikkia: how do you change that?
<petya> i used xfce before
<KaiL> petya: settings -> configure kate -> fonts&colors -> font
<nikkia> (FreeMono 12 works, i just felt the characters were a little small in freemono :)
<petya> KaiL: thx, i got it
<KaiL> nikkia: that's why I made them so huge
<KaiL> esp. as they are sometimes VERY difficult to identify
<nikkia> *nod*
<nikkia> i've never really understood why 12pt in one font shouldn't look the same size as 12pt in another font
<KaiL> don't forget: that's everything, you can call "latin font"
<nikkia> kail, well, its a bit more than latin-1, which is why the boxes appear
<nikkia>  isn't in latin-1 for example
<KaiL> nikkia: yes, every kind of latin
<KaiL> even some slavic or celtic languages are called to use some "latin font" :)
<nikkia> kail, i see what you're saying, but to me 'latin font' refers to latin-1 :)
<KaiL> not in that page
<petya> but if it were font problem, i still cannot figure out why did it work in gtk
<nikkia> you know what i'd like? i'd like the xorg people to standardise specifying a desktop number as a -geometry argument :P
<nikkia> (while they're at it, they can add in xinerama geometry rules, but i'm not so bothered by that)
<Brydenn[WU] > hey nikkia
<Brydenn[WU] > got a copy of VMware v5 you wanna send me ;)
<nikkia> bryden, just dl it from their site
<nikkia> the license key is the bit that's tricky :P
<nikkia> altho, if you try really hard, i'm sure you could find one
<twidget> I've just installed Kubuntu as my first OSS OS... and I like!
<twidget> What about anti-virus/anti-spyware software? Do I need to install anything?
<Poromies> generaly no, linux doesnt have that problem
<twidget> Really?
<Poromies> you might need a firewall though, but its not that important either than it is on the windows-land
<twidget> Recommendation on a firewall?
<Poromies> i use guarddog, its simple and fast to set up
<twidget> link, by chance?
<Poromies> open synaptic and search with it
<Poromies> or type this in terminal "sudo apt-get install guarddog"
<twidget> where/what is synaptic? (I'm a total newbie, sorry)
<Poromies> synaptic/kynaptic are the main ways to install software to Ubuntu, and if you like to use terminal the "apt" is the way
<Poromies> klik K menu, then System and there is Kynaptic :)
<twidget> This is so frikkin cool!
<Poromies> hmm, for a total newbie, i recommend reading the forums, then the ubuntuguide and latest the kubuntuguide for detailed information how to install software, to get to know repositories and how to modify them and all.. :)
<twidget> Why did I wait so long?!
<Poromies> www.ubuntuforums.org www.ubuntuguide.org and http://kudos.berlios.de
<maddwarf> i'm having trouble getting my ati card to work to its full capacity. i have run xorgconfig and told it what i have, but am unable to get  above 1024x768, (60Hz). I would like to get up to 1600x1200 (75Hz) but can;t see any way to do this
<twidget> God, I feel like a kid on Christmas morning! :)
<Poromies> :)
<maddwarf> anyone know how i can improve my ATI performance?
<Poromies> twidget: if i were you, i would first read about adding more repositories to apt/kynaptic/synaptic.. by default you have the main repositories open (wich are good, stable and realiable sources of software packages) but if you like to get restricted packages like medialibrarys, codecs and such working, youll have to tweak a bit and and repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Poromies> maddwarf: id be keen to know more about them also, coz im having bit of trouble with mine also :)
<Poromies> but i think mine is just because i have 64bit system, and ati doesnt fully support that
<maddwarf> Poromies: i had the card working just fine under slackware, but my hdd crashed, and so i installed Kubuntu, but i can;t get them back working 8o((
<Poromies> :(
<maddwarf> i don;t want 3d support (yet), but something above 1024x768 would suit my 20" montor better ...
<Poromies> have you installed the ati drivers 8.14.13 or something like that?
<Poromies> or have ya installed them from repos?
<maddwarf> i looked thrrough kynaptic, and installed anything ATI i could find (not much) ... 
<Poromies> do you have 32bit or 64bit system?
<maddwarf> 32
<maddwarf> the ATI control panel says i do not have all the libraries
<maddwarf> (FIreGL missing)
<maddwarf> and i am using Mesa 6.1.2
<Poromies> hmm
<Poromies> have you read guides in forums or ubuntuguide?
<maddwarf> i'm struggling to find anything. where should i look?
<Poromies> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Poromies> and this is a index of how-tos: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094
<maddwarf> great, i'll have a read through. thnx
<Poromies> beeing bit of a linux-noob myself, I bookmark all good sources of infomation ;D
<maddwarf> 8o)
<Poromies> oh, and this is the one i followed to get partial 64bit support or something: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<Poromies> those are instructions to install the lates official ATI drivers
<maddwarf> ok, gonna look, see what i can;t get working 8o)
<maddwarf> how do i find my kernel version?
<tilix> maddwarf: uname -a or in Kcontrol
<maddwarf> thnx
<tilix> anybody of the Kubuntu developers here?
<mart> hi, anyone know why installing php4 gets me a web server...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> because that's what it's usualy used for
<mart> bah.  so much for having different development box and a server box.
<ezequiel> hi ppl
<ezequiel> isn't there any qt4 build for ubuntu?
<MadDwarf> well, that didn;t work! tried installing ATI drivers, didn;t work (no screens found)... tried restoring to xorgconf-old and i got horrid banding across my screen! 8o((
<MadDwarf> anyone any ideas how i ca get a readable screen back?
<MadDwarf> if i CTRL-ALT-backspace, i see a load of errors - skipping /etc/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore/a:m_debug_xxxx
<MadDwarf> i can;t find any reference to this line ( /etc/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore/a:m_debug_xxxx) in my xorg.conf
<MadDwarf> can anyone see where my problem is?
<mart> MadDwarf: it might be related to the Load "GLcore" line in your xorg.conf
<MadDwarf> ok - i'll comment that out. thnx
<mart> but I don't know how to fix it :(
<MadDwarf> i don;t have Load "GLcore"
<MadDwarf> i have Load "glx"
<MadDwarf> #'d Load "glx" and get a different set of errors!
<mart> MadDwarf: you want glx
<mart> MadDwarf: but I don't know if your binary drivers(?) also want GLcore
<MadDwarf> from what i have read, i probably do want GLcore
<mart> MadDwarf: you get to pick it when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it's probably just easier to add the line at the top of the modules section
<mart> where the line == Load "GLcore"
<MadDwarf> just tried that - no difference
<mart> ah php4-cgi seems to be the package I needed if I don't want a web server
<tracksomething> does someone knows how to make a sound blaster live actually sound?
<eolo> hi guys, I would like to install firefox in my kubuntu; I only find tar.gz file how can i build a deb package?
<gdh> eolo: er, you need to look again - firefox is already packaged..
<gdh> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<gdh> or use kynaptic
<eolo> it answer me: Il pacchetto mozilla-firefox non ha candidati da installare
<eolo> it doesn't have candidates
<eolo> perhaps i have to edit the config file of apt-get
<eolo> how?
<gdh> just open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor
<gdh> from a Konsole, something like 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<gdh> type your login password when asked
<gdh> just check that you have a line like "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted"
<_P_> eolo: 
<_P_> vieni  in pvt che  ti aiuto
<geiseri> hmmm is anyone aware that kmail will sigfpe when you delete an email in the latest KDE packages?
<geiseri> this seems to be a backported bug from kde 3.5
<twidget> Is there a reason behind Kubuntu partitioning my HD into 1.0K, 246G and 3.1G partitions?
<_death> yo i installed nvidia-glx with kynaptic but its not working
<mart> twidget: sounds like the 'guided partitioning'
<twidget> I found out what they are: boot, swap and /
<mart> twidget: it's supposed to be helpful, but for that size of disk you might as well use 1 or 2
<mart> unless it's a server
<mart> actually, that seems fairly sensible, now I think about it
<twidget> Nah, I'm just coming from 20 years of Windows and it bothered me not knowing why it did it
<mart> twidget: don't worry about it
<mart> ah, 246G. I misread
<mart> hmm, 1kb are you sure?
<twidget> That's what it says
<mart> df -h ?
<twidget> You're talking Greek to me! :)
<mart> type it in konsole :)
<twidget> I'm guessing that's a terminal command
<mart> select the output, then just a middle click in your irc input
<twidget> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<twidget> /dev/sda1             227G  1.7G  214G   1% /
<twidget> tmpfs                 500M     0  500M   0% /dev/shm
<twidget> /dev                  227G  1.7G  214G   1% /.dev
<twidget> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<twidget> /dev/hda              1.2M  1.2M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<gdh> hda is your CD ROM drive ... a boot CD in the drive?
<gdh> sda1 is your hard disk - I guess it's Serial-ATA ?
<twidget> no
<twidget> and yes
<mart> :)
<mart> ok, sorry, as root try:
<mart> echo p | fdisk /dev/sda
<mart> is more useful output
<mart> twidget: ?
<twidget> I've removed the CD. All that was on it was my bookmarks file.
<twidget> and it is set to boot prior to my HD
<twidget> FD, CD, HD in that order
<mart> ok, but you've booted from your HD right?
<twidget> yes
<mart> cool, what does the command above show?
<twidget> oh... hang on
<twidget> unable to open
<mart> as root
<twidget> with the CD back in
<mart> CD doesn't matter
<twidget> oh
<twidget> then, what do you mean?
<mart> you need to be root to read the partition table, so type 'su' then your root password
<mart> argh
<mart> not explaining very well
<mart> su is a command
<twidget> system user, I'd guess
<mart> 'super-user'? I've never thought about it
<mart> so your shell prompt should end in # rather than $
<twidget> authentication failure
<mart> ok, you need to type the root password you gave when you installed
<mart> not your user password
<twidget> sudo
<twidget> ?
<mart> er, which did you type?
<twidget> I thought I did
<mart> try 'su' with your root password
<twidget> not working
<mart> (if you use 'sudo' you will need your user password, but I don't know if that will be set up for you)
<gdh> kubuntu has no root password by default 
<gdh> sudo will be set up
<twidget> ah
<mart> gdh: ok, that's changed since I installed :)
<gdh> =)
<twidget> so, what then do I do?
<mart> try 'sudo -s'
<mart> then your password
<twidget> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.
<twidget> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<twidget> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<mart> ignore that
<twidget> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<twidget> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<mart> skip to the lines /dev/...
<twidget>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<twidget> Command (m for help):
<twidget> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<twidget> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<twidget> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<twidget>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<twidget> /dev/sda1   *           1       30028   241199878+  83  Linux
<twidget> /dev/sda2           30029       30401     2996122+   5  Extended
<twidget> /dev/sda5           30029       30401     2996091   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<twidget> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<twidget> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<twidget> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mart> I don't see a 1kb partition :)
<mart> I think that's probably just free space that it didn't allocate
<twidget> it's just a data CD
<mart> this is your hard disk we're looking at
<twidget> oh
<mart> you were asking why it had partitioned it like it had?
<twidget>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<twidget> /dev/sda1   *           1       30028   241199878+  83  Linux
<twidget> /dev/sda2           30029       30401     2996122+   5  Extended
<twidget> /dev/sda5           30029       30401     2996091   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mart> so that's really just two partitions (PC partition tables are crazy)
<mart> one primary, with all your data in /dev/sda1
<gdh> twidget: your '500M' tmpfs from above is just a RAM-disk
<gdh> the '227G /dev' doesn't actually exist - great, eh? :)
* twidget boggles
<mart> twidget: it's not worth worrying about
<gdh> heh, was just going to say that
<twidget> I know...
<mart> try looking in your system menu, for "KInfoCenter"
<mart> and look at the "Storage Devices" section
<mart> it's easier to read
<twidget> Hey, my motherboard keeps beeping every once in a while!
<twidget> I just started noticing it this morning
<gdh> twidget: next chance you get, I'd maybe reboot and look in the bios at the PC Health stuff - check the temperatures?
<twidget> My root folder... that's the equiv of "My Documents"?
<gdh> would be easier than trying to get the sensors support to work :)
<mart> twidget: even when you're not using the machine? 
<twidget> mart, No. At least... I don't think so
<SysFail>  can anybody verify that doing the upgrade to kde 3.4.1 will end the konqeror crashes?
<mart> twidget: it might just be system notification, you might be able to turn it off
<js_> SysFail: not here
<SysFail> few ppl in the forums said it did
<mart> twidget: no root folder is (almost) your entire disk
<mart> twidget: see the 2nd icon on your 'start' bar?
<twidget> This is so cool!
<twidget>  /home/charles is my folder... I got it
<gdh> And it's helluva lot easier to type than C:\documents and settings\charles\My documents ....
<SysFail> heh
<twidget> that... it is
<twidget> I am so frikkin jazzed about this stuff!
* mart steps back in case he gets hurt in the frenzy...
<twidget> oh no... anyone who knows me knows I move as little as possible
<mart> twidget: might want to have a look at Help->Konquerer Introduction, if you've not found that already
<mart> it'll show you where important stuff is
<mart> "Home" "Wastebin"...
<twidget> now then.... where would I find the equiv of Documents/App Data/Thunderbird/ ?
<twidget> it's installed... yes
<mart> twidget: it's probably something like .mozilla/...
<mart> erm
<mart> wait, do you need to do this?
<mart> doesn't it have an import for your bookmarks?
<gdh> mart: thunderbird, not firefox :)
<twidget> mart, my mail
<twidget> found it
<twidget>  /etc/mozilla-firefox
<mart> bah!
<mart> er, twidget 
<gdh> now I'm really confused :)
<mart> your normal user wont have write access there
<markc> is anyone using Qt and ruby on kubuntu ?
<gdh> twidget: your thunderbird data will be in /home/charles/.mozilla-thunderbird/
<twidget>  oops
<twidget> you're right, that's FF
<gdh> most per-user application data gets stored in 'dot files' in the root of your homedir
<gdh> konqueror won't show you them unless you tell it to with View -> Show Hidden Files
<mart> or typing /home/charles/. in konq location will show things it can autocomplete with
<othernoob> does anyone know a program like gspot for linux?
<gdh> othernoob: mplayer ? :)
<gdh> It plays just about everything, anyway - moreso with 'w32codecs' installed
<othernoob> gdh. gspot isn't a player
<gdh> no, but mplayer will tell you what the codecs are, etc.
<gdh> it also has an -identify option
<othernoob> oh i didn't know that.
<othernoob> so i just type mplayer -identify file in konsole and that's it?
<gdh> should be :)
<unikum> hello, need help here........
<unikum> how do i enable java plugin in firefox?
<gdh> unikum: Heh :) apt-get install java-package, then follow /usr/share/doc/java-package/README.Debian
<unikum> i have d/l the .bin and installed it. no probs there ..
<twidget> Well, that wasn't intentional
<mart> twidget: ?
<gdh> unikum: nope, that was wrong then :) using make-jpkg will put the right files in the right places for plugins, etc.
<mart> oh
<twidget> I quit accidentally
<unikum> hmmm says here apt-get is uknown
<gdh> unikum: you're definately using a kubuntu system? :)
<unikum> yep
<gdh> and whathappens if you just open a Konsole and type 'apt-get' ?
<unikum> is it sudo or su before apt-get?
<gdh> sudo
<unikum> unikum@ubuntu:~$ sudu apt-get java-package
<unikum> bash: sudu: command not found
<gdh> sudo
<gdh> not sudu
<unikum> arrggggghhhhh
<gdh> 'sudo apt-get install java-package'
<gdh> the 'install' is kinda important :)
<unikum> hehe
<unikum> couldnt find package java-package
<gdh> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<gdh> do that :)
<gdh> since java-package is in multiverse
<unikum> ok
<unikum> how come java is not in the system from start?
<gdh> Heh, there's a book in itself..
<gdh> policital and licensing issues
<unikum> ok, Mepis has it though
<mart> unikum: where it says "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" ...
<SysFail> how do you tell what version of KDE you are on?
<gdh> unikum: Mepis is playing with fire, then.
<gdh> SysFail: Help -> About KDE .. ?
<mart> you need to get a file browser, type /etc/apt + enter in the location
<mart> then right click sources.list, and pick "Actions->Edit as root"
<unikum> gedit command not found ... i will try with kwrite
<gdh> :)
<mart> unikum: see what I just wrote!
<unikum> ok, after sudo apt-get install java-package?
<mart> [17:43]  <gdh> unikum: Heh :) apt-get install java-package, then follow /usr/share/doc/java-package/README.Debian
<unikum> ok
<gdh> If you already have the .bin installer you can just 'make-jpkg name-of-installer.bin'
<gdh> then dpkg -i the resulting .deb
<unikum> it says i must be a fakeroot
<gdh> ah yes. so install fakeroot.
<mart> gdh: why don't they just point to the blackdown repository?
<gdh> mart: to give people choice, I guess :)
<gdh> some may just prefer to use an IBM runtime, some prefer to use 'the source' of Sun's own
<gdh> and hopefully one day the GPL'd Java VMs will be mature enough not to need any of this nonsense.
<mart> hear hear
<mart> gdh: part of the country are you in?
<unikum> /home/unikum/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin: line 438: /usr/share/mime-info/java-web-start.keys: tkomst nekas
<unikum> i got hundreds of this: 
<gdh> Chorley, 20 miles north of Manchester :)
<twidget> I've moved my Windows Thunderbird profile off a CD into the corresponding Linux directory, but now Thunderbird tells me I can't use it because it is is use. Help?
<gdh> unikum: cut-paste exactly what you typed to generate those messages.
<unikum> i cant get so high in the shell
<unikum> but i got no errors when installing the deb
<gdh> press the 'up' arrow :)
<gdh> ah, cool.
<unikum> i did
<gdh> quit any firefox instances and reload it, then type about:plugins in the address bar
<unikum> yes it works!
<unikum> thanks a lot guys!
<gdh> =)
<unikum> one more thing ..... i have win xp on hda C: and D: . I would like to mount D: how?
<unikum> is it hda2 or hda5?
<gdh> no idea.. look in K -> System -> KInfoCentre
<mart> it's probably hda5, iirc
<mart> (based on hearing something about how windows allocates drive letters)
<mart> anyone have latex installed?
<Principe_azzurro> :)
<Principe_azzurro> hoa
<Principe_azzurro> salve all
<Principe_azzurro> :)
<Principe_azzurro> does anyone know how to switch from a graphical runlevel to a text based oen ?
<Principe_azzurro> does anyone know how to switch from a graphical runlevel to a text based one ?
<js_> Principe_azzurro: init 3?
<Principe_azzurro> yeah
<Principe_azzurro> that one
<js_> Principe_azzurro: edit /etc/inittab and make 3 the defualt one, or remove the startup links for your display manager using update-rc.d
<Principe_azzurro> i'll try thanks :)
<js_> you can also :> into the default-display-manager file (i forgot where it is)
<twidget> How do I install Macromedia Flash player for my browser?
<mart> twidget: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<twidget> haha, getting sick of me already, huh? :)
<twidget> okay... kay...
<Principe_azzurro> wich rc I have to update ?
<mart> heh, it's the same page :)
<Principe_azzurro> usage: update-rc.d [-n]  [-f]  <basename> remove
<Principe_azzurro>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN] 
<Principe_azzurro>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl]  [...]  .
<Principe_azzurro>                 -n: not really
<Principe_azzurro>                 -f: force
<js_> Principe_azzurro: update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<Principe_azzurro> mmm
<js_> Principe_azzurro: and dont paste that in here
<Principe_azzurro> sorry
<Principe_azzurro> :)
<mart> nobody has latex installed?
<Principe_azzurro> and then i just only have to launch 
<buz> actually i have
<Principe_azzurro> startx to start the gui ?
<buz> but i barely ever use it, so 
<js_> yes
<mart> kdvi wont open anything here
<buz> usually works for me
<Principe_azzurro> thanks :)
<othernoob> mmh, when i try to reboot or turn my pc off, my screen just goes black and then stops. any idea what could be wrong?
<Principe_azzurro> I'll try it :)
<Principe_azzurro> now :)
<buz> did you try xdvi?
<mart> I was wondering whether it was a bug
<buz> shouldnt be
<mart> xdvi works fine
<buz> i had it choke on one dvi tho
<twidget> Couldn't find it
<buz> xdvi could read that one
<mart> now it's *every* dvi
<buz> so maybe there's some sort of bug
<twidget> Konsole, that is
<buz> but in general, it works for me
<mart> hmm, just wondered if it was a problem with the way I'm making the dvis
<mart> buz: ah, I reckon it must be a bug.  it can't even open the latex documentation
<buz> mhh
<buz> it worked for my own latex stuff
<buz> but there truly might be a bug, lyx sometimes randomly crashed, too
<mart> yeah, but past tense isn't working for me right now :(
<buz> i've gone back to use OOo because of it
<buz> also makes it easier for other to collaborate
<mart> yeah, I'm not sure my thesis is do-able in oo.o
<buz> depends
<buz> once you figure it out, its formula editor is quite powerful
<buz> not quite like latex, but not bad at all
<mart> buz: er, yeah. but the theorem prover generates latex, so ...
<buz> it's easily good enough for my graduate macroeconomics stuff
<buz> well in that case you probably should be using latex ;)
<buz> can you give me the path to one of the dvis that wont open?
<buz> one that ships with it i mean :)
<^jude^> hi
<^jude^> can someone help me install the m$ core fonts? kubuntu ppc...
<mart>  /usr/share/doc/texmf/programs/dvips.dvi.gz
<mart> buz: might need to gunzip it first
<mart> actually, no, it seems to uncompress things now
<mart> but still gives an error
<buz> i didnt find that one
<buz> but kdvi /usr/share/doc/texmf/tetex/TETEXDOC.dvi.gz works for me
<mart> its in tetex-doc
<mart> buz: what version are you on?
<buz> mhhh kubuntu 5.04 with the kde 3.4.1 repositories
<twidget> Is there anything akin to shoutcast in Linux?
<buz> icecast i think
<buz> mart: kdvi 1.3 using kde 3.4.1
<mart> am on breezy packages...
<mart> crap
<buz> breezy is a recipe for pain
<twidget> buz: yep, thanks
<mart> yeah, Riddell talked me into it
<buz> can't you just convert the dvi to pdf and look at that?
<buz> kick hin
<buz> him
<mart> it's the forward/inverse feature that's so useful
<buz> its an evil thing to do with someone who needs to get work done on that machine
<principe_azzurro> hey
<principe_azzurro> :)
<principe_azzurro> js_, 
<principe_azzurro> thanks
<principe_azzurro> it works :) 
<principe_azzurro> but now i have a new problem.. i have to lauch a patch before launching startx
<principe_azzurro> but this patch has to be launched as root
<principe_azzurro> maybe in some startup script
<principe_azzurro> in slackware i used to put it in /etc/rc.lolc
<principe_azzurro> in slackware i used to put it in /etc/rc.local
<principe_azzurro> ??
<kinfo> what?
<principe_azzurro> anybody here ?
<principe_azzurro> look above :)
<mart> principe_azzurro: there are READMEs in /etc/{rcS.d,init.d}
<principe_azzurro> mmmm
<mart> so you could just create another startup script
<mart> or modify the xorg script, as it's a conf. file anyway
<principe_azzurro> markc, 
<principe_azzurro> mart, 
<principe_azzurro> i'm new with debian bases
<principe_azzurro> i'm new with debian based
<principe_azzurro> I'm coming from slackware..
<principe_azzurro> and here it's all different.. there are variour rc. scritp.. which one is right ?
<gdh> all the init scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<gdh> the default runlevel is 2.. so /etc/rc2.d will be executed at startup
<gdh> in numerical order
<mart> but the rcS.d scripts are run first I think
<gdh> (rcS.d will be done first)
<gdh> heh
<principe_azzurro> i put 3 as primary runlevel
<principe_azzurro> so
<principe_azzurro> scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ will be executed
<hon> I am trying to get gecko as an alternative mode for konqueror. what package I should look for?
<mart> I don't think it exists...?
<gdh> I remember 'kecko' being talked about an some conference
<gdh> but don't thiunk anything ever became of it
<mart> yeah, some mention on dot.kde.org, but I never heard anything
<hon> yeah, I have heard about Kecko in the dot
<hon> and I read somewhere that novell/suse have some version of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone help me with my fstab?
<twidget> mart: what's that link again?
<mart> twidget: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
* twidget bookmarks it this time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone help me with my fstab?
<mart> twidget: :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need to make a storage drive i had made with xp work in linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i need to put it in fstab but not shure how the os sees it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or what the command should be to make kubuntu read an ntfs partition
<twidget> root@Smokey:~# sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<twidget> root@Smokey:~# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<twidget> sudo: gedit: command not found
<twidget> I'm thinking that can't be a good thing
<gdh> replace gedit with kedit 
<gdh> or kate.. or nano :)
<twidget> okay
<gdh> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what kind of 'storage drive' ?
<gdh> USB thing or a HD partition?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hd partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got most of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it says only root can mount the drive
<gdh> indeed.. you need to add the 'user' option in fstab, most likely
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the error that pops up when i try to mount it is
<gdh> or some 'uid=1000'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<gdh> well, tell me how you're trying to mount the partition 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<gdh> and I'll try to tell you where you're going wrong
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1        /INSTALLS       ntfs    rw,unmask222    0       0
<gdh> Ah OK two problems.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<gdh> 1) you can't write to ntfs partitions reliably.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know
<gdh> so change the 'rw' to 'ro'..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am gonna take everything off of it and reformat it for linux then plop everything back on
<gdh> your 'unmask222'.. you probably mean umask=222 ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yup
<gdh> also might want 'uid=1000' in there, too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> getting the same error though
<gdh> just stick on the same comma
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that only root can mout the drive
<nmorse> did you try the user option?
<gdh> yes, now also add in 'user' to the options string
<gdh> so you 'll end up with ro,umask=222,uid=1000,user
<nmorse> Note: user mounted drives are considered non-executable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<nmorse> No running programs from a user-mounted partition (tried that with my backup partition where I keep my games)
<gdh> not likely to be an issue if it's an ntfs partition
<gdh> just loads of mp3 and porn :)
<twidget> Kate doesn't seem to want to work anymore
<nmorse> won't from the command line
<gdh> twidget: Yes I heard those rumours too :)
<twidget> Kate is no longer a working girl? :)
<gdh> apt-get install pimp
<gdh> that should fix it
<mart> cue touch, finger, sleep gags...
<gdh> yeh :)
<nmorse> I always figured popcon would return those as the most used utilities
<nmorse> Anyone know how much popcon affected the packages put into Ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> still wont mount it >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /INSTALLS
<nmorse> Hmm
<kkathman> that happens to me all the time...but its because my IPs change occasionally on my network
<kkathman> i.e. after a power outage
<nmorse> I hate cheap routers and their DHCP implementations
<nmorse> And I hate the hoops I have to jump through to keep static IP's behind the router
<kkathman> yah..its a pain
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so any idea guys how to get it to mount?
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try just mount /dev/hdb1
<kkathman> first you have to go find the IPs...then you have to change your fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1        /INSTALLS       ntfs    ro,unmask=222,uid=100,usr    0       0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is what i put in there
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, that's fine
<mart> now on the command line
<kkathman> that looks fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so why can't i mount it?
<mart> mount /dev/hdb1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<kkathman> or  mount -a && mount
<mart> kkathman: wtf?
<mart> mount -a mounts everything, and mount after it won't do anything
<kkathman> works for me
<mart> yeah! sledgehammer, nutshell!
<kkathman> doesnt that go back and load from the defs in the fstab?
<kkathman> heh dont be a jerk
<mart> kkathman: mount -a mounts everything
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's sating that mount point /INSTALLS does not exist
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> hmm
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: as root, do mkdir /INSTALLS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i created that folder when i used windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need in in your linux file space
<kkathman> church - did this ever work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>        missing codepage or other error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whoops sory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> diden't mean to spam
<mart> is that what it says?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea for the error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i really need the data off this drive
<mart> try what it suggests?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know how >.<
<mart> type dmesg | tail :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> TFS-fs error (device hdb1): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option unmask.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> NTFS-fs error (device hdb1): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option usr
<mart> ah, in your fstab file
<mart> change usr for user
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<mart> on the ntfs line, obviously
<mart> an change unmask for umask I think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bing thanx man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<mart> np :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bingo even
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<mart> works?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kinda now i got a new error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could not enter folder /INSTALLS
<mart> ah, right
<mart> you tried that as your normal user?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um don't think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mounted it through konq
<nmorse> Right, as user
<mart> yeah, normal user
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: uid=100 -> uid=1000
<twidget> mart: so all my Windows games?
<twidget> Useless?
<mart> wine?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> access denied to installs it says now >.<
<nmorse> No, Cedega and dx9wine play a lot of Win games
<nmorse> However, they won't play Rome: Total War and for that I am sad
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: change 100 to 1000, then umount /dev/hdb1, then mount /dev/hdb1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do this as sudo?
<twidget> I don't understand "wine?"
<nmorse> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<mart> twidget: winehq.com
<twidget> HA!
<nmorse> It's a Windows translation layer
<twidget> That's funny
<nmorse> It allows Windows applications to run on Linux on x86
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: er, how have you been editting /etc/fstab?
<nmorse> Recursive Acronyms are a staple of OSS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> unmount command not found
<mart> umount
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> of course i have been typing in unmount lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<nmorse> I think unmount should be an alias to umount
<mart> only one 'n'
<nmorse> Would make life easier on newcomers
<nmorse> Why stuff like that is overlooked when making newbie-friendly distros is beyond me
<nmorse> I'm still amazed eject on Ubuntu umounts first
<mart> this is before you have to explain the difference between mount and pmount
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> OMG >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where is everything?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's not there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 35 gigs of data not there
<nmorse> Are you sure it's properly mounted?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i know
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what does 'mount' on it's own say
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what else could i do
<mart> http://rafb.net/paste/
<twidget> Kate keeps crashing
<mart> sorry, don't know if you're running irc on the same machine...
<mart> didn't we just have that conversation :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LWp2Xq22.html
<nmorse> twidget: what are you doing when it crashes?
<twidget> clicking on icons
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: as root, ls /INSTALLS?
<twidget> choosing "Open with Kate"
<nmorse> Okay
<twidget> just about anything
<nmorse> You're on Hoary, right?
<twidget> yes
<nmorse> Did you do the Kubuntu updates?
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nothing there?
<twidget> And I am, but that's another story...
<twidget> Um... I think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i pasted it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just like it said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LWp2Xq22.html
<nmorse> twidget: check your /etc/apt/sources.list for kubuntu.org
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, I mean, if you do 'ls /INSTALLS' as root
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> everythings there i just can't see it
<twidget> I just did sudo apt-get update
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can see all my files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in the output
<mart> ok, so it's there, but...
<mart> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i cant see any files in konq
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or access them
<mart> ok, I think there was some weird bug with specifying the user and ntfs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn >.<
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but no fear!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<nmorse> Why do you need to mount it as user anyway?
<mart> nmorse: no, I didn't mean that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know thats what i was told to do
<mart> sorry
<mart> I mean
<mart> with specifying the uid
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was told to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i did
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that wrong?
<gdh> that was me :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ yea him lol
<gdh> maybe I was thinking about smbfs or something
<mart> user=shane is wrong
<gdh> indeed it is.
<mart> it should be just user if your going to use it
<mart> you're even
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so get rid of the other stuff exept user in that part?
<mart>  /dev/hdb1        /INSTALLS       ntfs    ro,umask=222,uid=1000,user    0       0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that looks like what i have now
<gdh> [19:28]  <gdh> so you 'll end up with ro,umask=222,uid=1000,user
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1        /INSTALLS       ntfs    ro,umask=222,uid=1000,user    0       0
<mart> ah, that was another bug, inverted umasks or something crazy
<gdh> history repeating, eh? :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that looks like what i have
<mart> yeah
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: pick a file in /INSTALLS
<mart> then do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vrUp8I76.html
<mart> ls -l /INSTALLS/yourfile
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i pasted my entire fstab for ya
<mart> looks fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have know idea what to do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because it's not showing the files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in konq
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: as root, do ls -l /INSTALLS
<twidget> okay, I'm looking at sources.list. What am I looking for?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok what am i looking for now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> everything is there
<nmorse> You know, shouldn't security updates include new updates for clamav?
<mart> then do ls -l /INSTALLS/afile
<mart> where afile is something in that directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why?
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: because we need to see what permissions it has
<nmorse> It's just not wise to leave a program alarming sysadmins by saying "This needs to be updated immediately" when it's freshly installed
<mart> so is there something like ntldr.exe or something there?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vXGaRZ85.html
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: also ls -ld /INSTALLS
<mart> ?
<mart> (funny how only windows file systems have a dir called 'cracks')
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so with a 'd' this time
<nmorse> You know, I had a really clever virus scam email the other day
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$ ls -ld /INSTALLS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dr--r----x  1 shane root 16384 2005-07-03 12:11 /INSTALLS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$
<nmorse> It told me my account had been suspended due to being taken over to send spam
<mart> well that explains something...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<mart> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<nmorse> Then it said look at account-details.htm to find out why
<nmorse> Except it was account-details.htm                                    .exe
<mart> it needs to say dr-xr.......
<monchy> lol
<mart> so
<nmorse> It really had me fooled
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok  so how to fix that?
<mart> ever try wine'ing those things?
* mart thinks
<nmorse> clamav just confirmed it was a virus for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow nice
<nmorse> I did in fact try running it under wine
<nmorse> Didn't work
<mart> gutted
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could you get it in linux?
<nmorse> Nope, couldn't convince it to run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gotta love linux ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so what do i do to make this drive work?
* mart is thinking in binary, slowly
<nmorse> Binary is a slow way to think
<twidget> My sources files seems b0rked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause all i want to do is move everythig to my linux drive format the secondary
<twidget> file
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try changing your fstab again...
<mart> this time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and put everything bak on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<mart> umask=622
<nmorse> twidget: paste in #flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> still get that access denied error in konq
<nmorse> what's that clamav desktop search module?
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you also need to umount /dev/hdb1
<mart> mount /dev/hdb1
<mart> (maybe that's what the mount -o remount option is for...)
<mart> after changing the file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothing
<twidget> It seems... like I caught the last part of it or something
<mart> ls -ld /INSTALLS ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what am i doing wrong here
<nmorse> Okay, well, your sources.list looks just fine
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "ls -ld /INSTALLS" again, please?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<twidget> nmorse: me?
<Ghetek> i installed wine from cvs, how do i get rid of it now?
<mart> Ghetek: you install to /usr/local?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/1z9giR51.html
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "d" ls -ld INSTALLS
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "d" ls -ld /INSTALLS
<mart> even
<Ghetek> mart: i installed this way, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=wine+winetools
<nmorse> twidget: yes you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mart huh?
<nmorse> However it doesn't include the KDE updates, twidget 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i typed that in and it says command not found
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ls -ld /INSTALLS
<nmorse> So, if you don't mind having "unofficial" packages installed, you'll want to check out the links in the topic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i did that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://rafb.net/paste/results/1z9giR51.html
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats the output
<mart> [20:09]  <ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$ ls -ld /INSTALLS
<mart> [20:09]  <ChurcH_of_FoamY> dr--r----x  1 shane root 16384 2005-07-03 12:11 /INSTALLS
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: do that again :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$ ls -ld /INSTALLS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dr-------x  1 shane root 16384 2005-07-03 12:11 /INSTALLS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~$
<mart> oh shit, that's worse than before...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nmorse> What did you have him do, exactly?
<mart> nmorse: guessing umasks
<nikkia> mart, what's to guess?
<mart> there used to be a thing with ntfs, I don't know whether it's still the case
<nikkia> umask's are easy
<mart> but the umasks had to be inverted
<mart> right now, we have 622
<mart> the one before is 222
<nikkia> mart, they have to be inverted because its a MASK
<nikkia> mart, what do you want?
<mart> nikkia: no
<mart> inverted to what they're supposed to be
<mart> it really did your head
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?? O_O
<kinfo> No match for "O_O"
<mart> and it was only ntfs too
<nikkia> i call BS, my NTFS partitions are all mounted with the umask i wanted
<mart> nikkia: might of just been a particular version,
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pills out linux dictionary
<mart> this was pre kubuntu
<nikkia> i'm more tempted to suspect someone doesn't understand octal, personally :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks to see what the hell there talking about >.<
<mart> nikkia: FO, I can do binary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so um what do i do?
<mart> ah, dmask :)
<nmorse> Octal always fun for when you need a kick in the teeth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mart huh?
<twidget> Okay, I can't edit it because it's owned by root, and Kate won't open it, Kedit can't be found, and nano's a pain in the ass
<nmorse> try joe
<nmorse> joe's a great editor
<nmorse> Joe's Own Editor in fact
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um any ideas guys?
<twidget> is it installed?
<nmorse> Told you recursive acronyms were a staple of OSS
<nmorse> probably not
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: in fstab, dmask=555
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<twidget> I didn't think so
<mart> in addition to umask
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wait huh?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> add another "," and then that?
<mart> yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brain herts lol
<buz> did anyone ever manage to get firefox to display mathml?
<mart>  /dev/hdb1        /INSTALLS       ntfs    ro,umask=222,dmask=555,uid=1000,user    0       0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bingo it worked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now for the fun part
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can read the files too?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm copying everything to my main hd now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then i'm gonna format that storage drive to ext3
<mart> hey, not bad for someone who can't do octal :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and copy everything back
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ thanx
<mart> np
<twidget> okay...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's gonna be a few hours though to copy shit lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> should be done about 6pm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<twidget> how do I install joe or fix Kate?
* twidget tries not to get frustrated
<nmorse> you'll have to enable universe to get joe
<nmorse> Don't bother since editing that file is what we want to do anyway
<mart> don't the updates fix kate, or did that break with the updates?
<nmorse> Or you could try adding repos through Synaptic
<twidget> I find no package including the expression 'repos' using Knaptic
<twidget> or whatever it's called
<twidget> Kynaptic
<nmorse> I meant add new software repositories so you could install software not included in main
<nmorse> Hmm, check the FAQ in the topic for more on that
<twidget> nmorse: that's what started all this
<nmorse> Okay, well that's interesting
<twidget> I cannot edit that file to add the new repositories
<nmorse> You may just have to use nano for the time being
<twidget> in Konsole... as root... may I change the preferences?
<twidget> of the file, to make it editable?
<nmorse> The file should be editable by root already
<twidget> it is
<twidget> mart!
<twidget> help?
<Poromies> twidget: "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i just thought of something
<nikkia> or 'sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can win xp read an ext3 partition?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> acrost a network?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or do i have to make it a fat or fat32 partition instead?
<Poromies> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not directly, you need samba to share files and folders via network
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so what should i do with the partition then ext3/fat16 or fat32?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have samba anyways lol
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: go for ext3, it's more robust that the fat partitions
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok but will windows be able to access it?
<Poromies> yes, with samba
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that works ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as long as the other computers can access it i don't care ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> at least linux does what it's supposed to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not like my broken xp boxes >.<
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you know you can use that install CD more than once? :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea but wahts the point you still end up with crap in the long run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> broken regestry links missing icons corrupted files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all happens after a while with xp
<mart> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I meant the kubuntu install :)
<nmorse> It's possible to keep Windows running and virus-free: it just takes too much effort to be worth it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea
<nmorse> I don't mind tinkering with linux for a few days to get a few months of problem-free running
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but one game right now won't run on linux
<nmorse> What game?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aeRO RagnaroKk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> minus the "k"
* mart is playing ? Introduction - Also sprach Zarathustra ? by Richard Strauss on Odyssey - The Essential Richard Strauss Orchestral Collection [JuK] 
<monchy> ah private server
<mart> epic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have to get point2play i think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yep
<monchy> i played on there once
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in linux?
<monchy> nah, winblows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<monchy> i don't think the priv servers will work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was told point2play could do it
<monchy> bc they all have there own patches
<twidget> this is pathetic
<monchy> if i could get lineage 2 working that'd be sweet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what sucks but it's linux so i think it can be done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just am too much of a nub to know how to do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i would love to run this game in linux in linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ummm repeat lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was told that it could be done with point2play
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i though lineage 2 was working?
<monchy> i think the game itself works but haven't tried the priv server patch
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i want to get point2play to run it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> people on the forums say it will work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even witha a private patch
<monchy> that'd be nice, its the only thing i miss from windoze
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liz4rd> lol
<gdh> that's quite an exclamation
<liz4rd> i'd say so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd whats up man ^_^
<liz4rd> lol nm
<twidget> somebody look at #flood and tell me what's wrong with this?
<Poromies> #flood
<Poromies> uhupsis
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it says #overflow when you get there?
<twidget> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<twidget> I give up
<GPHemsley> How do I create a link to another directory?
<spiral> GPHemsley: ln -s
<GPHemsley> spiral: Ah, OK... I was trying "link", but that wasn't giving me what I wanted
<spiral> GPHemsley: all right
<GPHemsley> spiral: Yay! Thanks
<spiral> GPHemsley: you're welcome
<penguinboy> good afternoon fellow geeks and nerds!!!
<ChurcH> i'm using qtparted to change the partition from ntfs to ext3
<ChurcH> is there any thing i need to change in fstab
<ChurcH> and do i have to make the partition active?
<no_gatez_fan> trying to mnt a fat32 drive myself, is there fstab or you need to load an application to make an fstab?
<ChurcH> theres an fsatb
<ChurcH> fstab even
<no_gatez_fan> where is fstab?
<no_gatez_fan> it isnt in etc is it?
<ChurcH> yes i think so
<no_gatez_fan> hmm
<no_gatez_fan> leeme look again
<ChurcH> kk
<no_gatez_fan> there it is thanks..lol
<ChurcH> lol
<no_gatez_fan> i didnt see it a min ago
<ChurcH> do i need to make my partition actve to use it?
<no_gatez_fan> i dont know..i am new to this distro
<ChurcH> oh
<ChurcH> well i think you'll like it
<no_gatez_fan> i do so far
<ChurcH> ^_^
<ChurcH> this place was hopping like 30 mins ago
<no_gatez_fan> dinnertime i recon
<ChurcH> now it's deader than a doornail
<ChurcH> must be
<no_gatez_fan> looks like i can edit it with kate
<ChurcH> yea
<ChurcH> i installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<no_gatez_fan> put a line in there for a fat32 storage drive i left in pc
<ChurcH> so i get my gedit ^_^
<ChurcH> nice
<no_gatez_fan> i am going to look at my mandrake machines fstab...i have a 2nd drive in there
<ChurcH> cool
<ChurcH> yea usually i keep a backup of my fstab
<no_gatez_fan> good idea
<no_gatez_fan> this looks like yoper
<no_gatez_fan> this distro
<ChurcH> yoper?
<no_gatez_fan> yoper is a distro from nz
<closure> i've heard of it
<closure> never used it
<closure> i want to try pcbsd
<closure> i might do that tonight
<closure> but i have ubuntu running just the way i want lol
<closure> so why mess up a good  thing you know?
<no_gatez_fan> right
<closure> wish i had an extra box
<closure> i've got 5
<no_gatez_fan> this running good as heck
<closure> but 3 are missing pieces
<closure> i. e. power supply, and proc's
<closure> ubuntu is rock solid
<ChurcH> hey what a good player for mp3's?
<ChurcH> beep?
<closure> the only problem i have had is when they released kde update that was broken and i had to fix it
<closure> ChurcH, i use xmms
<no_gatez_fan> yoper instals as i686 where most load i386
<ChurcH> i hate y=taht
<ChurcH> that even dosen't work right for me
<closure> well you can use kaffeine(sp?)
<closure> xmms?
<closure> it's the easiest for me
<ChurcH> yea always have problems with it
<closure> though i'm an avid winamp fan in windows
<ChurcH> beep is easyer and looks like winamp
<ChurcH> almost exactly like winamp
<closure> i don't know if i've ever used it
<closure> i tend to use the same apps i've used for the past 10 years
<ChurcH> nice i'm the same way
<ChurcH> hell i still have win 3.1 installed on a 486 dx66
<closure> lol
<closure> i'm not that hard core lol
<ChurcH> then i have win 3.11 for workgroups on another server
<ChurcH> computer i mean
<closure> some of my boxes that i refer to as "frankensteins"
<closure> i booted them and they had 3.1 on it
<ChurcH> lol
<closure> on them
<ChurcH> i even have a lunchbox computer
<monchy> lol
* Brydenn[WU]  is thumping Journey - Highway Run.mp3
<Brydenn[WU] > lol
<ChurcH> with a 386 cpu and a woppin 16mb of ram lol
<closure> what's a lunchbox computer?
<ChurcH> it's the very first kinda laptop
<ChurcH> the actually had crt screens built into them
<ChurcH> and hard drives you could not partition
<nikkia> church, YOU can break your knees trying to use one like that... the rest of us prefer to call them 'portable' (occasionally 'man portable' in the ironic army sense)
<ChurcH> lol
<ChurcH> yea i picked it up for like 5 bucks lol
<closure> really?
<ChurcH> i thought it was cute
<closure> that's sweet
<ChurcH> yea
<ChurcH> then i got an old one you had to build it yourself
<closure> i was at this thrift shop and almost picked up some classic peice that was like 15 bucks
<closure> but i couldn't justify lifting it
<ChurcH> it actually has binary switches on the front to input data
<ChurcH> like phisical switches lol
<closure> wow
<closure> that's intense
<ChurcH> there are only 8 of them
<nikkia> feh, real computer scientists used patchbays :P
<closure> i don't know if i'd know how to use them
<ChurcH> when you want to program something you had to flip the switches in sequens
<ChurcH> it has a wopping 8 bytes of mem
<ChurcH> pc 1 ithink lol
<no_gatez_fan> got to go...see you tomorrow.....
<ChurcH> kk
<no_gatez_fan> *poof*
<ChurcH> have a nice day/night
<ChurcH> respectivly
<no_gatez_fan> going to work  :(
<ChurcH> ouch
<ChurcH> yea i collect old computers
<ChurcH> among my prized possesions is a tandy 128 and a commodore 64
<ChurcH> complete with spyhunter and qbert
<ChurcH> and for gamining systems you cant beat colico vision atri and intelevision
<ChurcH> complete with games lol
<closure> 8 bytes1?!
<ChurcH> yea
<ChurcH> is that something eh?
<closure> what can you do with it?
<closure> add and subtract?
<ChurcH> nothing
<closure> lol
<ChurcH> thats about it
<closure> "this is a really big calculator"
<ChurcH> you have 2 seconds to flip the switches too
<ChurcH> or it resets to 0 byte
<ChurcH> then you have to start all over again
<ChurcH> >.<
<ChurcH> i want to make it run tiny linux
<ChurcH> but don't think thats gonna hapen
<closure> hrm
<closure> yeah
<closure> tiny linux isn't THAT tiny
<ChurcH> yea i figured
<ChurcH> lol
<ChurcH> i'm still trying lol
<closure> i remember my first computer had like a 250 meg hdd
<ChurcH> but i don't even know if it has a cpu
<closure> dos ran on it
<ChurcH> wow that was hyge
<closure> i loved dos
<ChurcH> i know i miss it so much
<closure> yeah i'm only 21 so i don't got that far back
<closure> right
<ChurcH> i'm 26 
<closure> you remember snake
<closure> it came with the app edit
<closure> incredible snake game
<ChurcH> lol yea
<ChurcH> it was awsome
<nikkia> closure, it came with qbasic
<closure> i can't stand these graphical snakes
<closure> nikkia, that's right
<ChurcH> one of my favorites was tetripz
<ChurcH> it was this drug induced dos version of tetris
<ChurcH> complete with awsome music
<ChurcH> and it was sweet
<ChurcH> it really rocked
<ChurcH> then there was doom for dos
<ChurcH> and heretic
<ChurcH> all games that rocked
<ChurcH> i mean who could forget the classic hack
<ChurcH> iddqd
<ChurcH> ^_^
<ChurcH> i still have them
<ChurcH> on 5 and a quarter
<ChurcH> disks
<closure> dude
<monchy> i remember heretic
<monchy> and commander keen i think it was
<closure> let me find this doom port for linux
<closure> we can play online >8-)
<closure> it's super rad
<closure> it's only like 2 megs too
<ChurcH> yea it rocks
<ChurcH> i still have all my old dos games
<closure> i've got the maps for doom 1 and 2 on my other pc as well
<closure> i've still got sim copter
<ChurcH> i am looking for a computer thats windows 98 compatable
<closure> that game rocks
<ChurcH> roflamo
<ChurcH> nice
<ChurcH> ^_^
<closure> you can fly all these kick ass helicopters
<closure> and put out fires
<closure> and land the choppers on cars and shit
<ChurcH> i remember that
<ChurcH> those games where awsome
<closure> you can even import your maps from sim city
<ChurcH> nowadays there to realistic
<closure> 2k that is
<ChurcH> what? i diden't know that
<ChurcH> O_O
<nikkia> best helicopter games were Zeewolf II and LHX  :)
<closure> i STILL haven't played a damn flight sim i like as much as the old A-10 Tank Bomber
<ChurcH> yeap
<closure> and i rocked  the hell out of that a-10
<closure> i would do all kinds of wild stuff
<ChurcH> i'm gonna build me a dos box some day and dump all my old apps on it
<ChurcH> nice
<closure> man can you imagine dos with a 5 gig hdd!
<ChurcH> lol
<nikkia> closure, oddly, yes
<othernoob> how do i get vobsub subtitles displayed in vlc or kaffeine?
<closure> you could have a library of like every single app in the world
<ChurcH> that would hold what like a million apps
<nikkia> church, i had an 8GB drive on my PC last time i used DOS :P
<closure> nikkia, does it give you a warm feeling in your loins like myself?
<ChurcH> nice
<ChurcH> lol
<nikkia> iirc, you have to partition into 2GB :P
<ChurcH> i here that theres a dos program for linux called dosbox
<ChurcH> anyone tryed it?
<nikkia> closure, i've never met you, let alone experienced any warm feelings from you :P
<ChurcH> supposed to emulate 6.22
<closure> nikkia, i meant the thought of a 5 gig dos box not me
<ChurcH> the best version of dos ever made
<ChurcH> roflmao
<nikkia> closure, not really, i never liked DOS that much
<nikkia> closure, i only ever used to use it because its what i had to use for work (surprisingly)
<closure> my god there's something wrong with you
<ChurcH> O_O
<ChurcH> agrees
<nikkia> closure, i was probably using linux when you were running dos anyway
<ChurcH> yea but dos is better than linux in some ways
<nikkia> church, that's the most insane thing i've ever heard anyone say, really
<ChurcH> well the console version at least
<ChurcH> i know 
<ChurcH> i was dropped on my head as a kid
<nikkia> church, an inoperable terminal brain tumour is better than dos, ffs
<ChurcH> screwd some things up 
<ChurcH> naw i'd perfer dos anyday to most installs
<ChurcH> all the cool shit runs on dos and ya can't use it anymore
<ChurcH> unless you wanna pay 60 dollars for the disks from microcrap
<nikkia> church, even in 1993, dosemu ran dos stuff better than dos
<ChurcH> never herd of it what is it?
<nikkia> church, a vm thing for linux
<ChurcH> oh wow
<ChurcH> and it runs dos better than dosbox?
<nikkia> church, dunno, never tried dosbox
<ChurcH> which by the way i can't figure out
<nikkia> dosemu was around in the early days tho
<wxy> 174302
<ChurcH> oh
<wxy> IDENTIFY 174302
<nikkia> *sigh* my xbox has attained coherent independant thought
<nikkia> i'm a lap behind in forza, so it decides to start playing 'the driver' (a song about a driver that refuses to admit he's lost a race by continuing the race long (hours) after everyone else has gone home)
<ChurcH> huh?
<ChurcH> ai on an xbox
<ChurcH> i new gates was trying to rule the world >.<
<othernoob> how do i get vobsub subtitles displayed in vlc or kaffeine?
<closure> man xchat just froze
<closure> that was sucky
<ChurcH> yea it does that sometimes
<closure> i need to reinstall clean
<closure> there's a bunch of apps i installed and i don't really know how to get rid of them
<closure> cause i'm not very proficient with linux
<closure> i like apt-get
<closure> but if i manually install shit i have no idea how to uninstall it really
<ChurcH> lol
<ChurcH> same here
<ChurcH> i try to install from synaptic whenever possible
<BobaFett> guys ... i'm having dependency problems with 'konversation' when installing kubuntu-desktop from apt-get... anyone knows what repos might I have missing?
<ChurcH> i love linux can it get any better?
<ChurcH> i mean it rocks harder than any other os i tryed
<closure> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH
<closure> it freezes when i join this channel i can't figure it out at all
<closure> any ideas?
<ChurcH> me no
<closure> damn
<closure> i asked on the forums
<closure> maybe someone has responded
<closure> hey KaiL 
<stisev> hi All
#kubuntu 2005-07-09
<closure> hi stisev 
<stisev> Heyyas!
<stisev> I just switched to KDE
<stisev> from Gnome
<stisev> I like it much better
<stisev> It's much different than before o_O
<closure> stisev, we think so too >8-)
<Saithr> Hey, got a installation question here, downloaded kubuntu for the first time and burned the disk, restarted the computer and got the kubuntu installation to the first step, asked to press enter for default installation, then it all goes grey and nothing happens..... anything I am doing wrong? Installing on a laptop, aopen, fast enough, first time user of linux so trying not to get scared off here :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um did you check the image to make shure it was ok before burning?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if theres any glitches in the downloaded .iso it will screw up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if that doesen't work than reset your systems bios to default or safe
<closure> Saithr, i didn't install kubuntu from the kubuntu disc i installed from ubuntu
<Saithr> the image was ok, hmm, I can try with the default bios
<closure> Saithr, but i'm imagining the install is identical
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea he did it right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yu gotta have ubuntu to use kubuntu effectivly i think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would never ever give up my gedit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well kubuntu is just ubuntu -gnome +kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<closure> so i don't see why the install would be any different
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i swear on my left toe theres a diffrence between the 2
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no one beleves me though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it does seem that way
<closure> Saithr, i would suggest installing Ubuntu
<Saithr> can you install with kde from the ubuntu disk?
<Saithr> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you install just kubuntu they have this bitch of a prog called kate
<nikkia> church, which works for everyone except you :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i can't figure it out for the life of me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<closure> Saithr, yes after you install Ubuntu get a command line and do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well  i went the ubuntu way then got kubuntu desktop later
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats the only way a noob like me can use it
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i'm going to have to agree with nikkia  on this one Kate is Great
<closure> >8-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is to have the "easyer" gnome stuff handy
<nikkia> closure, i never said that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't figure it out it was confusing to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mean gedit is a breeze to use
<nikkia> i said it works, i'd take emacs over any of the 'GUI editors' evey time
<closure> Saithr, You will also be able to run Gnome apps in KDE if you install from ubuntu
<closure> nikkia,  you are just a nay sayer to everything i say
<nikkia> closure, no i'm not :P
<closure> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what makes kde so great otherwize i don't think i'd use it
<Saithr> so why do people install the kubuntu then? if you can get the best from two worlds+
<nikkia> Saithr: you can do the opposite with kubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know personal prefrence i think
<nikkia> you can 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<closure> Saithr, just whatever you prefer really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or apt get kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<Saithr> hehe, cool, have no clue what I prefer now, just want to test it out
<Saithr> about time I did
<closure> Saithr, i removed gnome and just kept the gnomelibs
<stisev> hey guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea you'll have fun
<stisev> Which question
<closure> Saithr, well test out gnome and then try KDE
<closure> you won't know how thankful you will be when you try KDE >8-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea kde rocks! 
<Saithr> hehe, I'll keep that in mind
<closure> it's like going from a chevy to a cadillac
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like my amor pet
<nikkia> closure, if you really want to be thankful, a minimal X+twm is the best place to start :P
<closure> all kinds of buttons and switches
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's cute
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have this little kitten that runs around my screen ^_^
<closure> nikkia, yeah but that's like a skate board to a cadillac you need to know how to drive before you get behind the wheel
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: 1994 called, it wants 'neko' back
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> neko rocks man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or is there something better?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now
<stisev> OK
<stisev> How do I change from 24 hour time to 12 hour time in KDE
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: umm, awor ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that a real app?
<nikkia> amor, rather
<nikkia> hmmm, could have sworn it was 'awor'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i have amor
* nikkia shrugs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well if theres something better i wanna know
<nikkia> sure it used to be called 'a waste of resources'
<nikkia> rather than 'misuse of resources'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i find that with linux things just keep getting better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i run alsorts of crap
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i grew out of annoyingly distracting stuff on my desktop about 10 years ago :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use linux it's fun and i'm having fun
<nikkia> unsurprisingly, with neko
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't reallize it's even running half the time
<closure> you know GAIM has some damn pretty icons i must say
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got used to it
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: when you say you're using 'neko' are you using amor to get neko ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i also have the mouse odometer running as well
<nikkia> amor's neko isn't quite like the original, one true neko
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes amor
<nikkia> xsnow was another good pointless waste of CPU time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have never seen the original is it better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> xsnow?
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it does some things that amor's neko doesn't seem to
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, the mouse odometer?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's so cool
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, now that sounds exciting
<closure> where do you find such a classy app?
<nikkia> the whole point of neko was that it would chase your mouse pointer, and if you moved it to certain spots on the screen, it would do various things, like scratch itself, try to dig into the edge of the screen, etc
<nikkia> amor's neko just seems to run around randomly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um go to synaptic or kynaptic and type toys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you'll see it there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even have a tea timer
<closure> nikkia,  like that ePets?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and a pizza timer
<closure> nikkia, or whatever it was called
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> epets"?
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: xsnow was an app around the same time as neko, that would drop snowflakes from the top of the screen, they'd then fall down the screen and settle on the tops of windows in little piles of snow
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh is that cute
<nikkia> then there was xroaches, same era, little cockroachs that hid behind windows
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah they had dogs and cats that would run around your desktop and eat and shit everywhere
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol i want lol
<nikkia> when you minimised a window, all the roaches would scurry around the screen until they found a new window to hide behind
<closure> OH THAT ROCKS
<closure> where do you get xroaches?!?!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> I WANT THAT!!!!!!!!
<closure> there so better be a pkg for that
<monchy> lol
<nikkia> closure, *shrug* i haven't compiled it/used it since 1993
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where can i get those apps i want them!!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<closure> kick ass i'll bet there will be thousands of them if run it on this beast of a 450mhz laptop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<nikkia> closure, i used to run it on a 16MHz 68k....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where can i find those awsome programs?
<closure> sweeeeeeeeeeet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are they even for linux
<closure> damn no pkg
<nikkia> closure, they were generic X programs
<nikkia> they ran on linux for sure
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i'm assuming as he's saying compile and x
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice can you give links?
<nikkia> as i ran them on my 386-40 when i first got X compiled on linux (around late 1992)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow nice
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no idea, they used to be on ftp.x.org
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<nikkia> they were never 'easy to compile' tho
<nikkia> xsnow is still on there
<nikkia> no sign of xroaches tho
<closure> http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/xroach.html
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm getting that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<closure> ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/debian/pool/main/x/xroach/xroach_4.0-8_i386.deb
<nikkia> hold on, they may be in a ubuntu pkg already
<closure> i don't see an ubuntu pk
<closure> g
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg
<closure> i searched for xroach/es
<nikkia> nope, thought they might be hiding in 'xamusements' or something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres no file there >.<
<nikkia> debian has a 'groach' which is a gnome clone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want xroaches lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does it do the same thing?
<nikkia> there WAS a debian pkg of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all the links on that site are dead
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no idea, probably not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<closure> are they damnit
<nikkia> the problem is, any debian pkg of it, is probably going to depend on Xfree libs
<closure> os x runs x roach
<closure> nikkia, good point damnit
<closure> didn't think of that
<nikkia> http://www.wlug.org.nz/xroach(1)
<nikkia> bah, more dead links
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> found groach
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but no xroach
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nikkia> well, i found the source, and it compiles 'easily' enough
<nikkia> KDE's desktop obscures it tho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so it dosen't work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> :(9
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i have a chin lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to use this file?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> groach_0.4.0-4_alpha.deb
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it probably will work, you just need to disable the background stuff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<closure> Chameleon22, do dpkg -i <filename>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like the background images and sutch?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> groach_0.4.0-4_alpha.deb any idea how to use this file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have never seen it before with the"alpha" in it
<nikkia> nah, its not working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nikkia> kde is too in the way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found groach
<nikkia> heh
<nikkia> there it goes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where?
<nikkia> they move so fast that you can't see them individually
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't figure out how it install this groach
<nikkia> nah, its too fast
<nikkia> nothing i do slows it down enough
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow groach or xroach?
<Hory> go to that folder and run the command dpkg filename.deb
<closure> nikkia, where's the pkg?
<Hory> replacing filename with groach_0.4..etc
<nikkia> closure, there's not one, i compiled from source
<closure> nikkia, where'd you find that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can i get the link for the source?
<nikkia> closure, sunsite
<unome> http://www.euronet.nl/~rja/Xsnow/xsnow-1.42.tar.gz
<unome> get snow 
<closure> this is how we spend our sunday afternoon spawning roaches on our computers
<nikkia> they're slow enough if you create 1000 roaches and set the speed to 0.1 pixels/sec
<nikkia> but then it all gets flickery
<closure> no wonder i can't relate to most people
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  groach_0.4.0-4_alpha.deb
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  where did you find that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it says it's not the right type of file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<unome> roaches can help you keeping kids away from your computer
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah
<closure> you need the i386
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i lost the link X(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i gotta go and find that one >.<
<closure> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/groach/groach_0.4.0-4_i386.deb
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  then sudo dpkg -i groach
<closure> well the full filename
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sweet ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit dependancys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to auto install the needed dependancys?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or do i have to do them 1 buy 1
<closure> damnit
<closure> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i'll figure it out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and let you know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<closure> i'm going to ask for a pkg on the forum
<nikkia> grrr
<nikkia> can't get my desktop back how it was now
<closure> people are going to think i'm retarded
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well are you cause if not don't worry about it ^_^
<closure> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now how to run it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no critters yet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where the hell are they
<nikkia> people think i'm retarded sometimes, it vaguely annoys me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well you know what they say 
<nikkia> all because sometimes i have trouble making the thoughts in my head into words
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stupid people are always blissfully unaware of how dumb they really are
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> -patrick star
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know that happens to me too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i get flabberghasted
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and stumble over my own speach
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok groaches are sucking up assloads of cou and there not showing up >,<
<nikkia> church, they are, just kdesktop is probably hiding them
<nikkia> try 'killall kdesktop'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<nikkia> you should suddenly see the X background circa 1990 :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they look like bats >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with big eyes
<Borg^Queen> Hey people I'm finally running a KU install
<Borg^Queen> I'm having trouble with root access
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there congragating and plotting behind x-chat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<Borg^Queen> How do I set the root passwoard?
<Borg^Queen> plotting?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<Borg^Queen> Against me?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a joke with groach
<nikkia> actually...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Borg^Queen> Ah ok bacause otherwise I would have to destroy you tiny humans
<nikkia> i can imagine cockroaches and borgs fighting to the death
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmmm 
<Borg^Queen> I'd win
<Borg^Queen> I have a big shoe
<nikkia> borg, doubtful
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea theyd assimilate the roaches
<closure> nikkia, are you female?
<Borg^Queen> two really big shoes
<nikkia> cockroaches are scary
<nikkia> closure, yes, why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then you really woulden't be able to get rid of em
<Borg^Queen> Agreed roaches are scary
<closure> Borg^Queen, are you female?
<Borg^Queen> We are many things
<closure> cause i think there's two females in here that's incredible
<Borg^Queen> o_0 yeah why?
<nikkia> if you want to see just how scary cockroaches are, put one in an airtight container for a couple of months
<nikkia> they DO NOT DIE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<closure> just suprised to see girls in the kubuntu room
<Borg^Queen> Hmm two females is equal to 100 males
<Borg^Queen> each
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<Borg^Queen> girls? Women
<closure> well 77 apparently
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> borg or human ;P
<Borg^Queen> Borg
<closure> Borg^Queen, if you want to feel old that's fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just steped on a few of them
<Borg^Queen> I am the beginning and the end
<closure> Borg^Queen, i try to make women feel as young as possible as age seems to insult them
<Borg^Queen> I am the one who is many
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<Borg^Queen> so what about my Q?
* nikkia hands borg a copy of the SCUM manifesto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Borg^Queen> LOL
<closure> what's the scum manifesto?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok roaches must die
<Borg^Queen> closure: you are a wise male. We shall keep you/
<closure> roaches rock
<nikkia> closure, a womens thing, you're not allowed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there hiding behind the kbar now >.<
<closure> i look up to the little guys
<Borg^Queen> What little guys?
<closure> i'm almost convinced they're aliens too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to change how many there are and speed and stuff?
<closure> roaches
<Borg^Queen> the roaches.
<Borg^Queen> They are
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know it's possible
<Borg^Queen> They come from the Roachnebula
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there borg spys O_O
<closure> they're the oldest things on the planet and i don't see them going anywhere
<Borg^Queen> No no
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, spiders are the only alien lifeform on this planet
<Borg^Queen> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you shure
<Borg^Queen> I like spiders
<monchy> ew spiders
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm so afraid of them it's not funniw
<Borg^Queen> closure: I like you, when the world is mine...
<nikkia> altho, i wouldn't put it past the spiders to have bio-genetically engineered the roaches
<Borg^Queen> Your death shall be quick and painless
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shivvers
<closure> whatever you say
<monchy> no more talk about spiders ><
<Borg^Queen> nikkia: sssssshhhh
<monchy> ever
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> agreed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
* nikkia shows off her black widow bite scares
<closure> cause it's slow and tedious with copius ammounts of booze and cigarettes
<nikkia> scars
<Borg^Queen> Why are telling these insignificant humans the plan?
<closure> at this point at least
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shivvers again
<closure> widows venom eats your flesh right?
* Borg^Queen send a million spiders to ChurcH_of_FoamY and monchy's house
<nikkia> closure, no, that's recluses
<closure> what do widows do?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<nikkia> closure, widow venom CAN eat flesh, but its rare
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fuck no
<nikkia> closure, just a neuro-toxin, mostly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> get them the hell outta here
<Borg^Queen> LOL too late
<Borg^Queen> look out your window
<closure> i'm from the south and recluses are everywhere here apparently i'm so scared i'm going to wake up missing a finger or a chunk of my leg
<nikkia> closure, the bite zone gets swollen, and red, though
<closure> nasty
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok enough talk about spyders
<Borg^Queen> so about the sudo thing?
<closure> yeah really i'm barefoot right now and it's starting to freak me out
<nikkia> closure, the thing you notice most about a widow bite, is that 'omg, i don't remember breaking my arm' feeling
<Borg^Queen> closure: don't look down. and don't move
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can handel giant madagascarian millipedes but not spyders
<closure> screw that
<closure> Borg^Queen,  i'm not lol
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ewww, millipedes, NO
<Borg^Queen> don't move
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea there awsoem
* nikkia hates millipedes more than anything else on the planet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there an inch in diamerter
<Borg^Queen> I like millipedes
<closure> Borg^Queen,  it's not a bee it's a spider
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and 2 feet long
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and eat dead things
<monchy> aren't the millipedes the things and can bore into your brain thru your ear?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like lettece and body hair
<Borg^Queen> nikkia: millipedes are great with jam
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wish
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'd probibly be more enviromentally consious
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, wtf are you talking about that's lettuce and body hair?
<Borg^Queen> monchy: you're thinking of an earwig
<nikkia> millipedes make me physically sick
<monchy> thats it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> giant madagascarian millipedes
<nikkia> monchy, and its an urban legend :P
<Borg^Queen> monchy: don't look over your shoulder
<closure> OHHHHHHHHHH YEAH i saw those at this reptile shop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they eat rotting lettus and like body hair too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used to let them climb on my arm
<Borg^Queen> what does?
<closure> f that
<Borg^Queen> Are you guys talking about my x husband?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard feeling thousands of sharp pointy legs
<monchy> so they can't bore into your brain lol
<closure> why would you want them to eat your body hair
<monchy> whew
<closure> Borg^Queen, of course
<Borg^Queen> thought so
<Borg^Queen> soooo hellppppp! 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they crawl on your arm when ya let them
<Borg^Queen> How do I set the root password?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and kinda graze on the hair cause it's dead
<nikkia> borg, sudo passwd
<Borg^Queen> thanks
<nikkia> borg, but do you *reall* want to?
<nikkia> there's no real need
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really weard though
<closure> Borg^Queen, it's your password
<nikkia> sudo/kdesu is all you need
<nikkia> there are a handful of obscure apps that rely on a root password, but not many
<Borg^Queen> thanks
<closure> man i love tasting beer when i burp and i haven't had one in like 15 hours
<Borg^Queen> closure: It didn't work so I needed to add a root passwd
<closure> Borg^Queen, oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gross
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats nasty
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Borg^Queen> what's nasty
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sips bacardy 151 from the bottle
<Borg^Queen> Oh eeww
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i guess but it's better than eating body hair >8-P
<Borg^Queen> Beer: recycled urine
<closure> f that!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea true
<closure> i shot 151 once
<closure> i was like 'that was just stupid'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it must be something they like for some reason
<closure> i also shot golden grain once when i was 15
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it herts after a while
<closure> my throat closed up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like graves grain
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that stuff will kill you 
<closure> hell yeah it will
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if your not carefull
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but then again i have some home brew thats 200% 
<closure> there's  big damn warning on the bottle saying "DANGER"
<closure> you can't have 200%
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it'll put hair on you chest even if your a girl
<closure> 100%
<closure> 200 proof
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes you can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok 100 proof then lol
<Borg^Queen> yuck
<closure> 1% == 2 proof
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a recepe for berry wine
<Borg^Queen> humans
<closure> so 200 proof would be 100% alcohol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> after you make it you scrape the berrys of with a sive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and put them on ice cream or pancakes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it damn good
<closure> and 100% alcohol is clear
<Borg^Queen> I'm so lost
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> most of it is
<closure> 100 proof would make more sense
<monchy> moonshine!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but theres a layer of berrys on the top of the stuff i male
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> make
<closure> no wine is going to be 100% alcohol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you wanna bet
<closure> monchy, i did mention i was in the south >8-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this stuff will drop you
<closure> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you can't have 100% alcohol wine
<closure> it doesn't work taht way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea and this stuffs from france
<closure> 100% alcohol is just that pure alcohol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's been in my family for a long time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i swear it's a 100 proof
<closure> you can have 100 proof but it wouldn't be considered wine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it hert if you take a shot
<closure> yeah 100 proof isn't 100 percent
<closure> it's 50 percent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i see 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm still learning about makeing it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a batch now brewing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> started it last december
<closure> making wine is a neat hobby
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm waiting till new years to pop the kask open
<closure> and if you do it right and make a tastey batch the ladies will love you for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the berrys are the best part
<Borg^Queen> you know what
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the fermentation turns them into a liqure like syrup some how
<closure> Borg^Queen, ?
<Borg^Queen> This kubuntu works great out of the disc
<closure> Borg^Queen, indeed i was quite impressed when i discovered ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> I spent hours setting up Sarge only to update and have it screw up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i perfer to apt-get the kubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> from gnome
<closure> and quite proud nobody told me about it i just found it >8-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had to be led to it >.<
<Borg^Queen> I spent 15 months looking for an honorable replacement to RedHat 9
<Borg^Queen> I'm an idealist.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> diden't even know it existed untill a few monthes ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Borg^Queen> I know sounds stupid but
<ookii> anyone know  how to unrar something in kubuntu?
<closure> i don't remember how i found it i think i just looked on some distro site and stumbled onto it
<closure> i was using knoppix before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool
<Borg^Queen> ookii: you can right click on it in Konq
<closure> i have slackware running on a couple 100mhz machines
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i switched from windows to ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> blindow?
<closure> but i've never got far enough into slack to run x
<Borg^Queen> Nor did I
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just use ubuntu/kubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and nothing else it's the best distro in my opinion out there
<Borg^Queen> I have used ubuntu, kubuntu and debian
<Borg^Queen> and RH
<Borg^Queen> and FC3
<Borg^Queen> I have tested over 64 distros in the last 15 months
<Borg^Queen> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I agree
<unome> wrote any reviews?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think i'm just gonna stay with this one
<Borg^Queen> Although there's a up and coming distro.... 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes i have
<Borg^Queen> Ark Linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tested it as my only os for three monthes
<Borg^Queen> unome:  I?
<unome> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and gave it a awsome review
<Borg^Queen> Not yet
<unome> you should.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gentoo on the other hand
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Borg^Queen> When I finally settle on a company distro I will
<Borg^Queen> Gentoo is good but hardcore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it is
<Borg^Queen> far too hard to install for the average user
<closure> Borg^Queen, what's ark linux?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> very hard to use core
<Borg^Queen> Ark Linux is a great little distro with a great deal of potential
<closure> what's the idea?
<Borg^Queen> Currently working on a better installer
<Borg^Queen> Similar to Kubuntu
<closure> i got my eye on PCBSD
<Borg^Queen> An out of the disc usable distro
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i herd of this thing called reactos
<closure> i'm about to burn ths disc in a minute
<unome> wait until you see breezy :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thought it was kinda neat though it can't do anything right now
<closure> and if i feel real ballsy i'm wiping this one and installin PCBSD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> PCBSD??
<closure> unome, what's breezy going to do that this one doesn't?
<closure> www.pcbsd.org
<closure> it's the same concept as ubuntu but it's based on FreeBSD
<closure> BSD is unix
<Borg^Queen> breezy is the new version?
<unome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBadger
<closure> linux is a spin off
<Borg^Queen> BSD is not unix
<closure> many of the uber dorks say linux is for kids and bsd is key
<Borg^Queen> Berkely Software Developement
<closure> right
<closure> BSD is what people refer to as unix
<closure> as i understand it at least
<unome> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<unome> forget the first one.
<`crimsun> most people who are zealots one way or the other just lack the wisdom to see the other's place
<`crimsun> nothing exists in a vacuum
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks like kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um what is it built on? gnome what?
<nikkia> borg, it is, sort of
<Borg^Queen> sort of in that it functions the same way
<Borg^Queen> but completely different kernel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> huh...neat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like the way it looks
<nikkia> no, its a bit deeper than that, borg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it updated often?
<Borg^Queen> I can't find any packages like apollon
<Borg^Queen> what do I need to do to get a large package list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do iturn the desktop background back on
<Borg^Queen> For example I'm looking for kwikdisk too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that roaches program is dead now
<nikkia> borg, BSD was originally based on v6, and v7, UNIX source code
<Borg^Queen> right click on the desktop and choose config desktop
<closure> alright
<Borg^Queen> Ah
<closure> i'll bbl guys
<closure> ya'll have a good one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope cause i killed it >.<
<nikkia> now, it has since dropped all of that code, afaik, but the fact remains that it was originally a UNIX derivative, and just rewriting the code to do the same thing but with new code still keeps it 'sort of UNIX' IMO
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just have the kbar 
<Borg^Queen> you killed your gui?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> most of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to run groaches
<nikkia> it gets even more complicate when you bear in mind that UNIX adopted the BSD socket system
<Borg^Queen> what do you want to startup?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which went way to fast
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the background lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i typed in a command and it killed it so i could see the roaches
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hit ALT-F2, type kdesktop, hit enter, wait a second :)
<Borg^Queen> what do I need to do to get a large package list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ thanx nikkia
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think i'll stick to my neko
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's so much cuter
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and dosen't hide behind windows
<Borg^Queen> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the roaches are looking at you from under the bed.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool let them stay there till i turn out the lights and put on my night vision goggles
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a nifty electric fly swatter i benn wanting to try ^_^
<Borg^Queen> They have night vision too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well duh there roaches lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<stisev> Hi all
<Borg^Queen> what package does kwikdisk come in and how to I expand my package list
<Borg^Queen> hi
<stisev> I'm loving Kubuntu!
<Borg^Queen> lol
<crimsun> stisev, great
<Borg^Queen> good
<stisev> Gnome was alright but I fancy KDE much more
<Borg^Queen> Aye
<stisev> Hi Borg^Queen. :)
<stisev> Borg^Queen: How do you change the from 24hr -> 12 hour mode
<stisev> I swear I changed it in the config panel, but KDE refuses to do it.
<Borg^Queen> right click on the clock
<stisev> Yep
<Borg^Queen> adjust time and day if I remember
<Borg^Queen> Nope
<Borg^Queen> date and time format
<stisev> Borg^Queen: Yep
<stisev> Time & Dates
<Borg^Queen> hmm the options are different here
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> second question: I deleted my KMenu accidentally
<Borg^Queen> I don't get it
<Borg^Queen> right click on the taskbar
<stisev> I recreated it, but I can't get it to move all the way to the left side
<stisev> (where it used to be0
<Borg^Queen> go to add applet kmenu
<Borg^Queen> oh r
<Borg^Queen> right click on it and choose move
<stisev> omg
<stisev> lol
<stisev> (sorry for saying lol, but still)
<Borg^Queen> You owe me chocolate
<stisev> that deserved a lol. :p
<stisev> Borg^Queen: PM ok?
<Borg^Queen> PM?
<Borg^Queen> Now I want it now
<Borg^Queen> :D
<stisev> (Private Message)
<Borg^Queen> I know but why?
<stisev> So I don't flood the channel with chatter
<monchy> you probably just excited alot of guys borg lol
<stisev> lol
<Borg^Queen> Who me?
<stisev> I just installed (I think) Wine
<Borg^Queen> I'm fugly
<crimsun> no, you're "Borg^Queen" 
<crimsun> hi, I have hepatitis C
<Borg^Queen> crimsun: and
<crimsun> it's a brilliant line from Bewitched
<crimsun> unfortunately probably the only good line
<Borg^Queen> o_0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the most brilliant line i ever herd was
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi i'm scitsophrenic and so am i
<Borg^Queen> Ah 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Borg^Queen> But thats ok because I'll always have each other
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats awsome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pulls out the pke meter "we have a live one"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <insert crikets here>
<Borg^Queen> Live?
<Borg^Queen> No no, installed
<Borg^Queen> I'll be here all hour, try the veal
<monchy> boooo
<crimsun> I'll pass, I'm vegan
<crimsun> mm hamburgers
<Borg^Queen> So am I
<Borg^Queen> yuck
<crimsun> mm milk and meat cookies
* Borg^Queen converts monchy into a Bill Gates clone
<Borg^Queen> oh yuck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think tofu is an alein life form
<Borg^Queen> Is not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how can you be so shure
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mean it's tasteless and gives you gass
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so it must be evil just like this bad joke
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
* nikkia tries to think of a way to phrase the 'i'm not coming into the office today' email for tomorrow
<stisev> Damn I've got 9 vaccines in the past couple of weeks
<stisev> Tetanus was by far the worst
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i died call you tomorrow
<nikkia> well, technically 'i'm not coming into the office this week'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just call in with fakitis
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or call in dead for the week
<nikkia> church, no, i'm not skipping work, just not going into the office, but we have a silly rule that if you are working from home, you have to email the woman that does the timelogs so she has a record of you saying 'i'm working from home'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe ebola
<nikkia> after 3-4 weeks of doing it, saying 'i'm working from home today' gets tiresome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just make a saved e-mail
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and keep resending it every time you need it
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if i was going to do that, i'd setup  a cron job :P
<nikkia> (and stay in bed another hour)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> luckly i'm my own boss.....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so if i'm sick i just tell my self
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fuck it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats that
<nikkia> been there, done that, lost the $500k...
<Borg^Queen> Hey language
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i run a small computer shop
<Borg^Queen> Aye so do I
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mostly word of mouth
<Borg^Queen> Same
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<Borg^Queen> Linux only machines
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i really want to do that
<Borg^Queen> which is why I'm looking for a new distro
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was thinking of makeing a contract with transgaming to have a licence to put it on the computers
<crimsun> how is Kubuntu stacking up?
<Borg^Queen> So far it's ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because most of my customers are script kiddes
<Borg^Queen> Its missing stuff like kwikdisk
<Borg^Queen> script kiddies? Are you sure?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pritty shure lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> either that or lan junkies
<Borg^Queen> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they don't want linux unless it can play there games
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so transgaming might be the solution
<Borg^Queen> they're gamers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> most of them yed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<Borg^Queen> crakmonkeys (win users)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but some i'm not so shure becuase of the hardware configs they request
<ecadre> ooooh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had to order a server the other day for this customer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and at the end before the purchase was made
<ecadre> 30 seconds till KDE 3.4.1  :-)
<Borg^Queen> where did you get 3.4.1?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the guy asked me if i planed to use this server to make weapons of mass destruction
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i wouldn't trade my job for any other job, tbh
<monchy> bleh i won't use kde again til 3.5
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i thought what the hell kinda question is that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i said yes
<ecadre> It's on a Kubuntu Hoary update repository
<Borg^Queen> url?
<ecadre> just a mo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was going to make exploding freto's
<ecadre> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that sorta warped his mind lol
<Borg^Queen> tanks
<nikkia> there was only one job that i was 'considered for' before i accepted this one, that *might* have potentially been cooler :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nikkia what was it?
<nikkia> and that was programming engine management software for a F1 team
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> neat
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but what i do now, is program video gambling terminals
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm
<nikkia> which is also fun, but doesn't involve going to F1 races, like the other job would have
<ecadre> there's a forum thread about it too
<ecadre> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38405&page=1&pp=10
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i live near a casino any hacks for them?
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, and everyone asks that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just thinking that how a few years ago 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a guy programmed a hack into the machenes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where you pressed a bunch of buttions in sequence 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it spit out a jackpot
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you do something like that, you're *lucky* if you go to prison
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the death penalty?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow harsh
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yeah, of the gangland variety
<crimsun> federal pound you in the arse prison.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> creepy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so do they actually have like a cpu?
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: most of them are just bog standard PCs in a fancy case running windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you shittin me
<nikkia> its true
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow thats funnie
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so there hackable lol
<nikkia> usually they add a watchdog card so if windows crashes it doesn't get noticed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it's windows based it's flawd
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i accidently released a product with a huge hack a few months back
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<nikkia> forgot to take out my keyboard shortcuts for adding money into the machine :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that musta sucked
<nikkia> if you'd walked up, found a way into the case, plugged a USB keyboard in, and hit F4 it would have creditted you 20
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<nikkia> thankfully, realised before any damage was done and commented out the code
<nikkia> well, that's not entirely true, some lucky guy somewhere is 60 better off for it, because the company that owns the machine's stupid tech support can't press ALT-F4 properly :P
<nikkia> they VNC'ed to the machine and tried to kill the program, hitting F4 3 times in a row before hitting ALT-F4
<ecadre> * off to restart KDE for 3.4.1 upgrade *
<nikkia> anyway, bed time
<stisev> hi all
<stisev> heh
<stisev> night Borg^Queen  & nikkia 
<stisev> heh
<Borg^Queen> gn people
<ecadre> back
<ecadre> I wonder if Konqueror will stop crashing all the time now?
<charles> How do I get an audio CD to play?
<ecadre> ask it nicely?
<twidget> please?
<crimsun> just put it in, and kscd should fire up
<ecadre> or put it in and then start kscd
<ecadre> the cd should come up onto the desktop as well
<ecadre> as "Audio CD"
<twidget> it does that much
<ecadre> woops, "Audio Disc"
<twidget> but no sound
<ecadre> is kmix running?
<twidget> no
<ecadre> try starting it and the setting the audio levels (to start with)
<twidget> k, just a sec
<ecadre> if that doesn't help
<ecadre> have a look in the KDE Control Centre to see if your sound is set up at all
<ecadre> Control Centre > Sound & Multimedia > Sound System
<ecadre> Hey, I've just noticed it says "Center" not "Center"
<ecadre> woops "Centre"
<ecadre> hmmm, I want proper spelling...... off to look at how to change it.
<ecadre> ha, I've installed the KDE gb english stuff and it still says "colors" in the Control Centre
<twidget> okay... now
<twidget> I can hear sound in the setup
<ecadre> hurrah, proper spelling, American English annihillated
<ecadre> good, and sound for you  ;-)
<twidget> but no music
<ecadre> oh
<ecadre> did you get the test sound on the Control Centre page
<twidget> yes
<ecadre> and you're trying to get sound through kscd at the mo?
<twidget> yes
<ecadre> how's the mixer?
<ecadre> kmix that is?
<twidget> it's fine, it says, "Hello!"
<ecadre> it should be running in your system tray
<twidget> (sorry)
<twidget> it is
<ecadre> if you bring up the mixer screen
<ecadre> have a look on the input tab
<twidget> amarok seems to be doing something
<ecadre> and check there is a green light underneath the CD image
<twidget> yes, there is
<ecadre> it's probably best close Amarok
<twidget> I have
<ecadre> different programmes often fight over the sound demon
<ecadre> though, actually Amarok and ksCD should coexist OK
<twidget> ksCD says it's playing Sgt. Pepper
<twidget> but I hear nothing
<ecadre> can you play anything through Amarok?
<twidget> no
<twidget> I have an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard with an nVidia chipset
<ecadre> sorry, I'm not much help here :-/
<twidget> It says NVidia CK804 on the bottom
<ecadre> well, I suspect it's something simple since you're getting a sound from the test button
<twidget> Oh well, I'll keep banging away
<ecadre> that means it's actually workiing
<ecadre> which is good
<ecadre> anyone else I can completely fail to help ?
<sancho> my mate has just installed kubuntu on my system then gone home,,,,, it's all a lil bit,,,, different
<js_> he is sancho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sancho of course it's diffrent silly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because it works ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's free ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all new cartoon @ www.illwillpress.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Enjoy!
<ecadre> different to what?
<ecadre> heh, sancho went....ah well
<ecadre> I'm trying to hold out against Flash Foamy  :-P
<dutch> crimsun: evening :)
<crimsun> dutch, evening :) Got any plans for the Fourth?
<ecadre> it is the fourth :-)
<crimsun> localtime =)
<ecadre> of course...
<dutch> crimsun: gotta work the 4th
<crimsun> dutch, ah, I'm putting in time at the office now so I can take off tomorrow
<dutch> crimsun:  can't do that from a truck :)
<crimsun> dutch, I hear ya
<dutch> crimsun:  goiing to bed....
<crimsun> night, dutch 
<crimsun> have a good one
<dutch> crimsun:  catch ya later...have a good one  
<crimsun> thanks
<seth_k> oy
<seth_k> the worst part of vacation
<seth_k> is coming back from it
<crimsun> hear, hear
<seth_k> I just got back from Mexico a couple hours ago
<seth_k> hello, paperwork
<crimsun> I returned from Ottawa yesterday, and this stuff at work has been smacking me in the face
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crimsun did you go through michigan at all?
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no, Illinois
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just wondering
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:FoamY_is_AwaY] : HAPPY 4TH of JULY EVERYONE!! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND PARTY IF YOU CAN. ^_^
<seth_k> ermm, foamy, somehow I don't think that was a great idea
<seth_k> we need that topic
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:monchy] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<monchy> no worries
<seth_k> indeed, you beat me
<monchy> ;p
<FoamY_is_AwaY> sorry man 
<FoamY_is_AwaY> just trying to wish everyone a good weekend
<monchy> you could probably add to the end of it though
<FoamY_is_AwaY> diden't mean to offend
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> no worries
<FoamY_is_AwaY> kk
<FoamY_is_AwaY> thanx
<monchy> god if i see another pauly shore commercial i'm going to vomit
* seth_k hands monchy the trash can
<seth_k> I got Montezuma's Revenge while I was in Mexico. It was a party ^_^
<seth_k> well, it was a party after I stopped hallucinating that snakes were crawling all over my body
<monchy> ahh snakes :x
<unome> root shouldnt be in the sudoers list, right or wrong?
<aseigo> unome: doesn't really matter, but not having it there is a bit silly =)
<unome> I dont know how it end up there .. I dont recall if I did
<unome> I dont see a reason for it to be there ... unless I'm missing something
<aseigo> so that root can use sudo.
<unome> lol
<aseigo> it makes more sense than you might think at first blush
<unome> explain please
<aseigo> e.g.: sudo -u someuser somecommand
<unome> ah
<unome> good point
<aseigo> there are some commands that you may wish to run as a specific user
<unome> I'll put back there, good thinking.
<Mace68> Hi all
<unome> hi
<Mace68> I need a good disaster recovery program. I am backing up to an external USB2.0 HD. I've tried backup2l and it seems very solid and I like the way it works except for one thing. SPEED. Can anybody recommend any other free tools (as automated as possible) to make a disaster recovery set?
<monchy> there doesn't happen to be an easier way to install themes in kde is there? ie: drag n' drop for gnome. just curious
<ecadre> tar
<aseigo> monchy: what kind of themes? widget themes?
<Mace68> is it faster than afio?
<monchy> window decs / styles
<ecadre> unless you're talking about a disk image
<unome> win dec can be installed from kcontrol I guess
<Mace68> I like the fault tolerance of afio. Disk image would be ok too.
<stisev> clear
<stisev> hi qall
<stisev> er Hi all
<stisev> heeh
<monchy> be back in a bit
<stisev> heh
<Mace68> Is there a GPL (free) disk imaging program that will put an image of my main drive as a compressed file on removable media (kindof like ghost)?
<ecadre> dd
<Mace68> thanks ecadre, I'll have a look at it.
<ecadre> it's command line
<ecadre> very simple
<Mace68> I'm a newbie but the command line doesn't scare me :P I guess I'll find everything in the man file?
<ecadre> dd if=/disc_to_backup of=/image.iso
<Mace68> if=input file, of= output file i presume?
<ecadre> dd if=something-to-backup   if=output.iso
<godsmoke> dd is the most powerful data imaging tool on the planet
<ecadre> it's very, very good
<ecadre> dead easy
<godsmoke> yep
<stisev> Hi all
<stisev> So what are some must-have apps for Linux (ubuntu)
<Mace68> for the if parameter should I specify the HD (/dev/hda) or the partition (/dev/hda3)?
<ecadre> blinkin' 'eck, that'll be far too long a list
<stisev> eh
<godsmoke> stisev: completely depends on what you're doing
<godsmoke> Mace68: depends on what you want to copy ...
<Mace68> i just want to be able to recover quickly from a disaster
<ecadre> depends if you want to image the whole disk, or just one partition
<ecadre> do the whole disk then, if you've got the space
<Mace68> can I pipe it through bzip2 or something like that?
<Mace68> or should i bzip it after the image is created
<godsmoke> you can zip it through a pipe, sure
<godsmoke> but ... I don't know how good the compression on a disk image will be
<stisev> godsmoke: Media player
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:FoamY_is_AwaY] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/ EVERYONE I HOPE THAT YOU HAVE A SAFE AND JAPPY 4TH OF JULY AND PATY HARDY GUS AND GALS!
<stisev> godsmoke: I used Winamp 5.093 + Albumlist + Enhancer017 on Windows
<Mace68> does dd copy empty sectors as well?
<stisev> it was the best media player I've ever used
<godsmoke> stisev: Kaffeine is a good graphical kde media player -- mplayer is a real workhorse media player -- vlc also has uses
<Mace68> or just the parts containing data
<godsmoke> Mace68: yes -- it's a bit-for-bit copy
<Mace68> ok
<godsmoke> Mace68: I use it for forensics work all the time
<ecadre> if you want a quick backup/restore of a disk, compressing stuff through gzip or something would kust take ages
<ecadre> ^just
<Mace68> so the empty space should compress quite well i would think (just a guess though)
<ecadre> dd does a complete image of a disk, everything
<FoamY_is_DrunK>  have a happy 4th of july everyone! ^_^
<stisev> Does anyone know if enemy territory will run on Ubuntu?
<Mace68> ecadre: that's what I'm finding with backup2l
<godsmoke> Mace68: not much "empty space" on a disk
<seth_k> stisev, sure, beautifully
<godsmoke> it's all residual data
<stisev> seth_k: do I have to grab a specific package?
<godsmoke> so there isn't like a block of 5 billion 0s
<godsmoke> to compress
<stisev> can I get this one : http://www.frag9.net/enemy.territory/?
<stisev> er 
<stisev> http://www.frag9.net/enemy.territory/
<seth_k> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files&show_dlfile=301
<seth_k> mine's newer :P
<seth_k> 2.6.0
<Mace68> no way to wipe the free space or am I still thinking too much on the windows side of things?
<ecadre> a disk image is just that, an exact image of a disk
<Brydenn[WU] > Enemy Territory sucks
<Brydenn[WU] > its a poor excuse for TFC
<Brydenn[WU] > and the physics suck too
<ecadre> I don't know about thinking in a windows way, it's just that for a quick diaster recovery, a disk image is best
<ecadre> ^disaster
<godsmoke> right -- you're sure to get whatever can be gotten without $50,000 worth of disk equipment
<Mace68> ecadre, godsmoke, thanks for your help. I'll try dd and see how it goes. I have a 60GB disk and a 120GB external drive for backup so room isn't an issue.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> anyone know where i can find a really cheap hard drive bay thats removible?/
<stisev> seth_k:  that area is for restricted users onky
<stisev> er only
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:FoamY_is_DrunK] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/ EVERYONE I HOPE THAT YOU HAVE A SAFE AND JAPPY 4TH OF JULY AND PATY HARDY GUyS AND GALS!
<seth_k> oy?
<ecadre> if your hard disk went down, you could stick in a new one and use a knoppix CD yo restore the image
<Mace68> partitions and all?
<seth_k>  just register for free, stisev
<ecadre> excuse me, many of us aren't from the US
<Mace68> I guess because it's an image it would
<seth_k> that was the link off the official ET site, so I dunno
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_DrunK: what kind of hard drive bay?
<penguinboy> hey hey hey Linux geeks and nerds!!!
<FoamY_is_DrunK> removable
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_DrunK: do you mean a hotswap bay?
<ecadre> no Brits put up stuff about Trafalgar day I bet
<FoamY_is_DrunK> one that you can use with 2 hard drives
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_DrunK: what do you mean?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> well if you don't live in the usa luck you
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lucky you even
<FoamY_is_DrunK> we have a complete moron for a prez anyway
<Mace68> thanks again people, I'm of to dd-land. Bye.
<godsmoke> Mace68: good luck
<ecadre> I know Foamy, but I bet your not going to "PATY" either :-)
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:FoamY_is_DrunK] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/ EVERYONE I HOPE THAT YOU HAVE A SAFE AND JAPPY 4TH OF JULY AND Party HARDY GUyS AND GALS!
<FoamY_is_DrunK> soory
<FoamY_is_DrunK> damnit
<FoamY_is_DrunK> sorry
<ecadre> come on, stop it
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ok ok sorry
<FoamY_is_DrunK> just trying to fix my mistakes
<penguinboy> no problem there Foamy
<FoamY_is_DrunK> so people can understand lol
<ecadre> ha  :-P
<FoamY_is_DrunK> not trying to peeve anyone off 
<FoamY_is_DrunK> sorry if i did
<penguinboy> you did not
<ecadre> "JAPPY 4TH OF JULY"     ????
<FoamY_is_DrunK> >.< 
<FoamY_is_DrunK> damnit
<penguinboy> a mispelling perhaps
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<FoamY_is_DrunK> screw it
<ecadre> and where's Laurel going to bwe
<ecadre> ^be
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i ant gonna screw with it anymore
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it's good enough for goberment work
<ecadre> the thing is, for most of the world, 4th of July is, well, just the 4th day in July
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea i know
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i try to involve myself in other cultures as much as i can
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> nice Foamy
<ecadre> :-O
<FoamY_is_DrunK> to be more knowlegeable about there belefes and ways
<ecadre> good
<FoamY_is_DrunK> would you beleve that i actually like haggus
<FoamY_is_DrunK> as gross as it is lol
<ecadre> if you mean haggis, virtually no-one eats it
<ecadre> ever
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea i do it's actualy quite good
<ecadre> except a bit on Burn's night
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i found a recepe on the net and made it myself
<penguinboy> doesit taste like Spam?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i don't think so
<ecadre> offal and oats in a sheeps stomach
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it actually tastes better than it looks
<penguinboy> blech
<penguinboy> what is offal?
<ecadre> it smells awful
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea it does
<FoamY_is_DrunK> kinda like limburger cheese
<FoamY_is_DrunK> but man is it good
<ecadre> offal, all of the bits and bobs that aren't actually meat
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i like trying dishes from other countrys
<ecadre> all of the cheap stuff goes into Haggis
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it shows you kinda how other cultures are
<ecadre> it's a poor peasant's dish
<FoamY_is_DrunK> you should try a pasty
<stisev> mmm
<FoamY_is_DrunK> pronounced past-ey
<stisev> macademian nuts + organic reason = Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<FoamY_is_DrunK> hmm?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> what is this dish?
<stisev> lol
<stisev> organic RAISON
<stisev> omg
<ecadre> it's pronounced pasty
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ooh sounds good wheres it from?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> no 
<stisev> raisen
<FoamY_is_DrunK> not pasty
<FoamY_is_DrunK> past-ey
<FoamY_is_DrunK> theres a diffrence
<FoamY_is_DrunK> beleve it or not
<ecadre> like eye-rak
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i even tryed blood sausage
<ecadre> don't you have pasties over in the US?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> not my coup de gras
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<ecadre> black pudding
<FoamY_is_DrunK> thats where i got the rsepie
<FoamY_is_DrunK> never tryed black pudding what is it?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> is that like blood pudding?
<ecadre> er, pigs blood, fat .....
<FoamY_is_DrunK> thats what i thought
<ecadre> black pudding
<FoamY_is_DrunK> a freind from eingland sent me a recepie
<ecadre> first catch a pig
<ecadre> sure it wasn't a fiend from England?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<FoamY_is_DrunK> sorry about the spelling
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i tend to spell things has i see them in my mind
<ecadre> fiend was the correct spelling
<FoamY_is_DrunK> how so?
<ecadre> for what I wrote it was :-)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
* seth_k is away: food
<FoamY_is_DrunK> one thing i noticed about my country is that theres alot of racisem 
<FoamY_is_DrunK> if only people would take the time to explore other cultures theyd see that we where all the same
<ecadre> ba! Amarok gone barmy...... 
<ecadre> ^ Amarok's
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it's really sad
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK:  what country
<FoamY_is_DrunK> usa
<stisev> lol
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: what state
<ecadre> drunk
<ecadre> !
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea were supposed to be the most powerfull contrey in the world
<stisev> America's people are a bunch of idiotic sheep
<FoamY_is_DrunK> and we can't see past simple diffrences
<ecadre> foamy's state is drunk, he keeps telling us
<FoamY_is_DrunK> not me
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: no, we're brainwashed by the media
<stisev> FoxNews 
<FoamY_is_DrunK> that
<stisev> China has sped past us
<FoamY_is_DrunK> too
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i don't watch tv
<stisev> their economy is RED hot
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: Me neither
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<stisev> I just got back from China a month ago
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> O_o
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i mean when i was a kid there was good things on tv
<FoamY_is_DrunK> stuff you could learn
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i mean rember mr. wizard?
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: Yep, TV is below stupid now.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i agree
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: BUT BUT.. REALITY SHOWS!!
<ecadre> die Amarok, die!!!
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
<stisev> ;)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: I just spend my time on the computer
<ecadre> done it
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: you knwo what's funny?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> what?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> besides me?
<ecadre> thanks for apologising for your President Foamy
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: those same people who insult me for "wasting my time on the computer" spend hours on end each day watching pointless reality shows
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: LOL
<ecadre> we know it's not all your fault
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yep
<FoamY_is_DrunK> and just so you know i could never apologize enough for what our stupid prez is doin to the world
<FoamY_is_DrunK> the only thing that could is his death.
<ecadre> have you heard our Prime Minister  :-(
<FoamY_is_DrunK> no which one?
<ecadre> eh?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> uk's
<FoamY_is_DrunK> or usa's
<ecadre> we only have one at a time you know....
<FoamY_is_DrunK> right
<ecadre> Britain
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<stisev> FoamY_is_DrunK: yep
<ecadre> bloody poodle
<FoamY_is_DrunK> charging tolls for your own vehicles
<FoamY_is_DrunK> what is this world coming to?
<ecadre> Linux !!!
<stisev> Hey guys
<stisev> question
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ^_^
<stisev> How do install this file : et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> It's not .deb o_O
<ecadre> phone home
<FoamY_is_DrunK> you know we consider our selves the most intellegent creatures on this planet and we can't even stop killing each other
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it's quite pathetic
<FoamY_is_DrunK> we don't even have the common sence to see past our diffrences
<ecadre> yeah, apparently the dolphins think they're the most intelligent for precisely the same reason  :-)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> apes are more advanced than we are
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
<FoamY_is_DrunK> at least they only kill when threatend of servival
<ecadre> stisev;  is it some sort of a Loki installer?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> we kill because some other country pissed us off
<ecadre> or maybe done by a shell script?
<ecadre> chimpanzees can be pretty violent
<unome> country or group of people?
<ecadre> but the whle Iraq things is....... crap
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea but think about how they react to the situations there presented with
<FoamY_is_DrunK> both
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i must be the only american that hates everything about the usa
<unome> no coutry pissed you off, a group of people did.
<stisev> ecadre: no idea
<stisev> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> is enemy territor
<FoamY_is_DrunK> true
<stisev> (linux version)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> me i don't care either way i just think it all stupid
<FoamY_is_DrunK> theres no need for any of it
<ecadre> et-linux-2.60.x86.run looks like it should be run
<ecadre> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> ecadre: eh?
<ecadre> are you sure you trust it?
<ecadre> from bash
<ecadre> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> ah
<stisev> k
<stisev> from sh it's different, right?
<ecadre> in one of your home directories
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i can't waite till some other country says "ENOUGH" and comes over and whomps us
<ecadre> don't give it any priviliges though
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i want to shake that guys hand and say "thanx"
<stisev> Extraction failed.
<stisev> Signal caught, cleaning up
<stisev> ecadre: extraction failed :((
<ecadre> Foamy;  there are millions of us out here, be we don't want to fight
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i know it's stupid that we are pushed into it though
<ecadre> yes indeed
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i'd love to live in canada
<FoamY_is_DrunK> there a shining example of what a country should be
<FoamY_is_DrunK> they haven't started a war in what over 200 years
<ecadre> stisev:  aren't there any instructions on the website (or was is ftp?)
<ecadre> they've been involved in quite a few though
<FoamY_is_DrunK> they have health plans and good artistical society
<FoamY_is_DrunK> really?
<ecadre> WW1
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i wasen't aware of that
<ecadre> WW2
<FoamY_is_DrunK> oh yea i forgot
<ecadre> Malaya
<stisev> ecadre: FTP
<ecadre> etc
<FoamY_is_DrunK> right
<stisev> ecadre: Redownloading again just in case
<ecadre> you could try doing a search on the file name, just to see if there are any instructions out there
<FoamY_is_DrunK> has anyone noticed how other countrys are backing out of the iraq thing?
<ecadre> yes Foamy
<ecadre> must of us (yes MOST of the Britsh people, didn't want to do it in the first place
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i really feel bad for poor stupid bush..he should have noticed by now that he's wrong
<ecadre> democracy eh?..............  ha!
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea
<FoamY_is_DrunK> democracy is just like saying f*** you!
<ecadre> even his church disagreed with him
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it could be a good thing if you use it right
<FoamY_is_DrunK> really? wow
<FoamY_is_DrunK> the whole pagan community is pissed at him cause of one of his sunderheaded comments
<FoamY_is_DrunK> duderheaded even
<FoamY_is_DrunK> he said that paganism isen't a religion
<FoamY_is_DrunK> how dumb
<ecadre> http://www.commondreams.org/headlines02/1020-02.htm
<FoamY_is_DrunK> thats just like saying that jews don't exist >.<
<FoamY_is_DrunK> what narrow mindedness
<ecadre> http://www.umc.org/site/c.gjJTJbMUIuE/b.865535/k.44E/Church_leaders_call_on_US_to_change_Iraq_policy_end_war.htm
<ecadre> United Methodist Church
<ecadre> Bush and Cheney's church!
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ok after reading that i now come to the conclusion that bush is the biggest mass murder in history
<FoamY_is_DrunK> and should be shot dead on site
<FoamY_is_DrunK> .
<unome> linux and religion dont mix (:
<FoamY_is_DrunK> >.<
<penguinboy> foamy be careful what you say
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea i know
<FoamY_is_DrunK> but it's the truth isen't it
<penguinboy> i think you could be arrested on that statement alone
<ecadre> Foamy; you'll end up at Guantanamo
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i mean you can't honistly say that he has done good for the world
<unome> the truth is a perception.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> hmm
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ponders the thought
<ecadre> no
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i mean we have had 2 bushes in office right
<unome> what's the truth to you maynot be the truth to someone else. watch TV you'll see what I'm talking about.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> bothe of them have started shit for no reason
<ecadre> watch TV?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea right and be brainwashed
<FoamY_is_DrunK> don't think so
<ecadre> power and money Foamy, them's the reasons
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea true but niether mean squat when your dead
<FoamY_is_DrunK> you can have all the power and mony in the world and it's all gone when you croak
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it can't keep you alive forever
<ecadre> didn't you know, they're all going to heaven!
<ecadre> hallelujah
<FoamY_is_DrunK> then god has droped his standards
<FoamY_is_DrunK> to a very low point
<ecadre> indeed
* seth_k is back.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i know i should whatch what i say but i'm protected by the 1st admendment (if it still exits)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> and if not oh well.
<ecadre> if there are enough of us.... then.....  
<FoamY_is_DrunK> http://www.rense.com/general66/newdec.htm
<FoamY_is_DrunK> yea right
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it does have qoutes from the actually decleration of independence
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i have a antiqued repo on my wall
<FoamY_is_DrunK> made it in woodshop
<FoamY_is_DrunK> lol
<FoamY_is_DrunK> ecadre what you think?
<ecadre> sorry Foamy, got to go  :-)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> kk
<FoamY_is_DrunK> have a nice night
<ecadre> (morning actually..!)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> oh good morning then ^_^
<ecadre> over here in Coventry, England...
<FoamY_is_DrunK> oh wow nice
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i seen pics of there once
<FoamY_is_DrunK> looks nice
<ecadre> what of?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> coventry
<ecadre> depends what they photographed  :-)
<FoamY_is_DrunK> it seemd like a pritty place
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i suppose lol
<ecadre> anyway Foamy, keep up the good work, no more Bush, bring the troops home to their families where they belong!
<ecadre> bye
<monchy> no more bush? did he finally get asassinated
<monchy> hey kaiser do you use konqueror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> monchy: no, not usualy
<penguinboy> hey hey hey monchmeister and KK
<monchy> hey penguin
<Kamping_Kaiser> allo
<penguinboy> allo
<monchy> well my prob is when i go to dl a file, it doesn't dl, it just goes to open it in KATE -.-
<monchy> btw penguin liz4rd is gone again lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wish he did
<penguinboy> where to this time
<Kamping_Kaiser> omg hi ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i whish someone would have the balls too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey
<monchy> he said somethin about his aunts, didn't know when he'd be back
<karthik_r085> Hello, My name is Karthik. I would like to actively contribute to Kubuntu and KDE. What is the process I need to go to become one of the maintainers?
<penguinboy> send me $1000
<penguinboy> and I will make it happen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats kinda mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably should have helped him :S
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he wanted to make a contribution
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and people have to be a dick
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even if it was unintentional
<monchy> i think it was the lack of response that drove him off
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, imo that's right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it was penguinboy's coments
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but thats just me
<monchy> wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> he's found it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /whois karthik_r085
<monchy> he waited 10 minutes after penguins comment :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> he's on Kubuntu-devel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<penguinboy> not my fault
<penguinboy> i was being serious
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you work for kubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow i'm sorry man i meant no disrespect
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just meet alot of smart asses in irc so it's hard to tell the legit from the scammers
<monchy> i'm a smart ass
<penguinboy> no...i am only joking....you should never take me seriously
<monchy> i just felt i had to throw that out there
<penguinboy> i am asmart homosexual ass
<monchy> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<monchy> wheres that brydenn guy that has a crush on you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats cool man
<penguinboy> i am out...loud...and proud!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice man theres not many people i know that are gay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's nice to meet someone of colour
<penguinboy> there are many of us....probably more than you even realize
<penguinboy> i am not a person of color
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't mean disrespect
<penguinboy> and I did not think that you did
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mustive phrased it wrong
<penguinboy> i am a gay white boy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<monchy> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<penguinboy> thank
<penguinboy> s
<penguinboy> i think monchy could be bi
<penguinboy> you know...swing both ways
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<monchy> hell fucking no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know
<monchy> if you want someone, take foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<monchy> he's a drunk you should have no problem ;)
<monchy> jk foamy :P
<penguinboy> foamy are you interested
* penguinboy kisses transgress square on the lips
<monchy> ewwww
<penguinboy> WOW....I have 90 MB to upgrade
<penguinboy> hey hey hey kalenedrael 
<kalenedrael> hey hey hety
<kalenedrael> hey
<penguinboy> ahoy there mate
<penguinboy> i graqnt you permission to come aboard
<penguinboy> where is transgress
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> penguinboy maybe
<penguinboy> maybe what???
<penguinboy> maybe you are interested in me?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ;)
<penguinboy> well????
<penguinboy> have you ever been in a homosexual relationship before?
<penguinboy> I'm listening...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<wxy> Hi there! Need help resetting Thunderbird as default mail client.
<ookii> how come there is a file in directory konqueror and k3b cannot see, yet I can see it in the terminal?
<ookii> something akin to the "show hidden files/directories" in windows?
<penguinboy> I think Queer As Folk is coming on the telly
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii, do you have any filters set?
<ookii> Kamping_Kaiser: no i don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> well that's not it then :(
<ookii> Kamping_Kaiser: you really got me on this one, i checked the 'see hidden files'
<stisev> Hi all
<stisev> anyone know of a way to adjust the sound volume in KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea 2 ways
<stisev> shoot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in control center
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and on the k-bar
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to the left the speaker icon
<stisev> ?
<stisev> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Q for you
<stisev> when you click Kmenu
<stisev> do you have small icons in the menU
<stisev> >
<stisev> er ?
<ookii> anyone know why getting transcode off apt is broken in ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<stisev> I dont
<stisev> :(
<stisev> is there any way tofix tha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ? weard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um i really don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii because it's not an Ubuntu package IIRC, but I'm not the expert
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm not that good with linux yet
<ookii> Kamping_Kaiser: well i know it's on the debian mallirat sources, but i only have the regular ubuntu plus the backports on my list
<stisev> I dont see a place to adjust the sound in the control center
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hold on
<stisev> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookii: not sure what the deal is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a icon on the kbar all the way to the left before the clock?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it looks like a blue speaker?
<stisev> all the way to the left before the clock?
<stisev> to the right you mean?
<stisev> and nope :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm weard
<stisev> ok I finally got it
<stisev> I added "volume control" to my taskbar
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how'd you do it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'd like to know
<stisev> right click on the taskbar
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i can tell others
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<stisev> add to panel
<stisev> application > multimedia >volume control
<stisev> anyone know if there's a way to BIND my keyboard's Start menu button to K-Menu?
<penguinboy> Keith????
<stisev> Yea
<stisev> Hey guys
<penguinboy> ey hey
<stisev> whoever runs KDE here: does anyone have icons in their "K-menu"
<stisev> small icons
<stisev> Mine doens't seem to have any
<stisev> o_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any at all?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or you have large icons
<stisev> nope none at all
<stisev> in the menu itself
<stisev> Is there a process manager in Linux
<stisev> (other than "top" in konsole)
<stisev> Like taskmanager, but better in windows
<duende> KDE's Processtable
<Kamping_Kaiser> ctrl+alt+esc IIRC does somthying in KDE
<duende> press Ctrl+Esc in kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh that
<stisev> omfg
<stisev> that control alt esc killed konversation
* Kamping_Kaiser removes that from list of things to sugest to ppl
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( sorry
<stisev> lol np man
<stisev> Kamping_Kaiser:  it was my fault. I accidentally clicked on konv.
<stisev> learning experience. ;)
<stisev> control ESC did it thanks guys
<stisev> noted for futur reference.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) oh good. thanks
<penguinboy> night guys!
<Kamping_Kaiser> night penguinboy
<stisev> night penguinboy 
<stisev> Anyone here use Wine?
<penguinboy> parting is such sweet sorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: not a lot
<stisev> I'm trying to install "Admuncher" in wine.  It seems like it did something. but where would it install the program?
<stisev> Kamping_Kaiser: oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see ya penguinboy
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: ~/.wine/
<penguinboy> bye 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bye
* penguinboy gives monchy a night night kiss
* monchy kicks penguin in the crotch
<penguinboy> OUCH!
* Kamping_Kaiser kisses penguinboy s crotch better
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<penguinboy> thanks KK
<monchy> hahah kaiser
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<penguinboy> I always knew you swung both ways!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) any time :D
<monchy> has the whole world gone gay!
<penguinboy> that's my theme.....any time....any where...any how...with a good looking guy!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<penguinboy> this homo boy is going to bed...and always remeber....I am out...loud....proud....and 100%  in love with the monchmeister!
<Kamping_Kaiser> night penguinboy
<Kamping_Kaiser> again ;)
<monchy> never
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> i'll hang myself
<penguinboy> just don;t tellliz4rd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<penguinboy> Elvis has left the building!
<liz4rd> i get this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<liz4rd> when i try open alot of programs
<liz4rd> and synaptic says i have them...
<liz4rd> how do i fix this
<stisev> hi all
<stisev> what is the "best" Ftp client for KDE
<stisev>  /linux/ubuntu
<liz4rd> gftp
<kalenedrael> i like using konqueror for ftp
<SlicerDicer-> what does group uucp do?
<stisev> liz4rd: I'm using gftp right now
<stisev> but it's giving me some problems
<stisev> STOR /Linux Links
<stisev> 150 Opening data connection for Linux Links.
<stisev> Error: Could not read from socket: Is a directory
<stisev> Could not download /home/stisev/Desktop/Linux Links from local filesystem
<stisev> Disconnecting from site 192.168.1.100
<stisev> Error: Remote site local filesystem disconnected. Will reconnect in 30 seconds
<stisev> shit. didn't mean to paste.
<stisev> Anyone here know how to use Samba well?
<stisev> I just installed it
<stisev> but I have NO clue what I'm doing
<stisev> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. someone else with no clue
<stisev> Kamping_Kaiser: in Samba or in general?
<stisev> lol
<stisev> (or both =p )
<stisev> BRB have to switch to my windows box for a second. I'll be bac
<stisev> er back
<Kamping_Kaiser> samba in this case ;) i have no problems with being a prick
<stisev> ok
<stisev> back on Windows now
<stisev> kind of weird without Konversation's tabs. hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<godsmoke> stisev: you don't use xchat when you're on windows?
<stisev> godsmoke,  Xchat is nice but I've found my favorite client on Windows
<stisev> HydraIRC
<stisev> HydraIRC v0.3.148 (18/Jan/2005) by Dominic Clifton aka Hydra - #HydraIRC on EFNet
<godsmoke> yuck -- it's like a full-monitor design
<stisev> eh
<stisev> ?
<stisev> It's truly an awesome IRC program
<godsmoke> it's one of those guis with like all these panels everywhere
<stisev> nono
<stisev> you can customize it like crazy
<godsmoke> I'm looking at their screenshot
<stisev> remove all the panels if you prefer
<godsmoke> anyway
<stisev> the favorites options is the best
<godsmoke> it looks overdesigned for my uses
<stisev> and it's BLAZING fast
<crimsun> frankly, I think X-Chat's interface is horrible
<mrmanic> another case of different strokes for different folks
<stisev> crimsun, I like konversation on linux
<stisev> I still haven't found some apps on Linux that I have on windows
<mrmanic> crimsun: what do you prefer?  EPIC?
<godsmoke> konversation has got some good ideas -- same as kopete -- lacking on the implementation
<stisev> AdMuncher for example.
<crimsun> mrmanic, text-based goes to irssi, hands down
<godsmoke> stisev: uh ... what are you talking about?
<stisev> yea irssi is nice
<godsmoke> they're going to be DIFFERENT
<stisev> ?
<stisev> godsmoke, I know, but alternatives I meant
<crimsun> I don't think I've found a gui one I can really maneuvre in
<godsmoke> if you list the -purpose- rather than the name of the program -- people can help you find programs to meet your needs
<stisev> lol
<stisev> it's an Ad Muncher
<godsmoke> I'm certainly willing to help you with that
<stisev> sure
<stisev> ok
<godsmoke> you mean ... an ad-blocking program?
<stisev> Yea let me explain
<godsmoke> I know what they are
<stisev> there's probably nothing really like it
<godsmoke> unless this thing is speical
<stisev> yep it is
<mrmanic> isn't the easiest thing just to set up a comprehensive hosts file?
<stisev> It's very special
<godsmoke> mrmanic: oh god no ...
<godsmoke> that's the worst way to deal with it
<stisev> mrmanic, no way
<mrmanic> my hosts file is filled with things that I don't want.
<stisev> mrmanic, AdMuncher works similar to that
<godsmoke> stisev: just explain
<stisev> mrmanic, but it does it better
<stisev> godsmoke, OK
<stisev> godsmoke, AdMuncher runs in the background
<godsmoke> uh huh ...
<stisev> godsmoke, it interacts with the browsers (FIrefox, Opera, IE, etc etc etc)
<stisev> godsmoke, it kills all the ads that have "ad keywords" inside of the pages
<stisev> the ad keywords are VERY specifically picked by ShannoW  (one of my friends
<godsmoke> what is an "ad keyword"
<stisev> let me paste one
<stisev> http://www.dealsea.com/exec/d/
<godsmoke> uh ok -- I want to know what they are -- not an example of one
<stisev> Remove links to URL: .affiliatetracking.*?
<stisev> that's an example.
<godsmoke> ...
<stisev> that's an ad keyword
<godsmoke> that's regex
<godsmoke> you idiot :)
<stisev> affiliatetracking
<stisev> ??
<kinfo> what?
<stisev> what's regex
<godsmoke> regular expressions -- it's a language syntax used for searching text
<stisev> ?O_O?
<godsmoke> this is not admuncher's thing
<godsmoke> this is their capitalizing on an invention of years ago
<godsmoke> stupid buzzwords
<stisev> is there a proggie that does something similar in lin?
<stisev> er linux
<godsmoke> stisev: privoxy is FAR FAR FAR more advanced than admuncher from what I can tell
<godsmoke> it's a proxy -- 100% customizable -- very very powerful syntax
<stisev> godsmoke, Privoxy? wtf?
<stisev> I use Privoxy on my b0x
<stisev> (Windows)
<crimsun> (tor+privoxy)++
<stisev> and tor
<godsmoke> ok
<stisev> I use Tor and Privoxy, but aren't they different things?
<stisev> they're proxies.
<godsmoke> tor is not a proxy, really
<godsmoke> although stupid people call it that
<stisev> heh
<stisev> :)(
<stisev> godsmoke, bu t it doesn't kill ads though
<godsmoke> since they use it for the same purposes as someone else might use a proxy for
<stisev> right?
<godsmoke> tor is a network
<godsmoke> it's a concept, really
<godsmoke> a complicated onion-routing concept
<godsmoke> it has nothing to do with this -- so let's leave it to a different discussion
<stisev> godsmoke, does it allow for anonymous browsing?
<godsmoke> it could be used for 'anonymous' browsing, yes
<stisev> Is it "traceable"/
<stisev> er ?
<godsmoke> but it's not its main function by any means
<godsmoke> that's a worthless discussion
<stisev> everything is traceable, right?
<godsmoke> I said stop :)
<godsmoke> we were talking about ad-blocking
<stisev> k
<godsmoke> so let's complete that discussion
<stisev> after that, can we continue this oen?
<stisev> er one?
<godsmoke> maybe
<stisev> :-\
<stisev> OK. let's continue Ad-conv'
<stisev> Any suggestions for linux?
<godsmoke> privoxy is not as automated as programs such as ad-muncher
<godsmoke> yes -- PRIVOXY
<godsmoke> for the 3rd time :)
<stisev> OK. I don't understand
<godsmoke> what, specifically, is confusing you
<stisev> Is privacy(Win32) ==== privoxy(linux)?
<stisev> er privoxy(Win32) i meant
<godsmoke> I don't know what "privacy" for win32 is
<crimsun> just use privoxy on Kubuntu.
<godsmoke> yes ...
<stisev> They're the same thing?
<godsmoke> privoxy is released for windows as well
<godsmoke> this is not uncommon
<godsmoke> well -- they're ports, but yes, same code base
<stisev> I'm running it right now. How in the world does this filter ads at all?
<godsmoke> ... read the manual
<godsmoke> this is not #privoxy
<godsmoke> you're asking for programs to help you do the same stuff you do in windows
<stisev> you're right
<stisev> I haven't discovered the true power of Privoxy
<stisev> "Privoxy is a web proxy with advanced filtering capabilities for protecting privacy, modifying web page"
<stisev> godsmoke: In that sense, it's more like Proxomitron
<stisev> (the kind of ad filtering before AdMuncher came along
<godsmoke> ....
<stisev> ;-)
<godsmoke> trust me -- privoxy is far more advanced than any windows ad-blocking application you can find
<stisev> godsmoke: probably but you should seriously check out AdMuncher
<stisev> Just give it a looksee.
<godsmoke> no -- I shouldn't
<stisev> It's catch rate is like 99%
<godsmoke> because I don't use windows
<stisev> heh
* stisev pokles godsmoke
<godsmoke> good for it -- that's just a database
<godsmoke> someone can convert that database to privoxy with not much trouble
<godsmoke> it's all regex
<stisev> godsmoke, onion routing thing. Is this the same system created by the US Navy?
<godsmoke> the program itself has little to do with how many ads it catches
<stisev> http://www.onion-router.net/
<stisev> do you use privoxy and tor together?
<godsmoke> uh, no
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> brb 5-10 min. dog needs go do business
<godsmoke> I'm not one of these "the government is watching me, so I should use retarded round-a-bout networks to obscure a website visit from them" people
<stisev> lol
<godsmoke> ...
<mrmanic> I like the idea of tor
<godsmoke> well, the "idea of tor" is not about making anonymous internet proxies
<mrmanic> no
<mrmanic> ?
<godsmoke> god no
<mrmanic> I thought that was exactly the idea of tor.
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> the idea of tor is creating anonymous access private networks
<godsmoke> by "private" I mean non-internet
<godsmoke> not, private as in, "you cannot come in"
<mrmanic> I think we may have our wires crossed.
<mrmanic> You mean tor, the onion-routing tool?
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> it's actually a set of network tools
<stisev> back
<godsmoke> and a network itself
<mrmanic> godsmoke: right, I'll agree with you there. 
<godsmoke> hence it's nature is not to be a proxy for the internet
<godsmoke> it's nature is to be a network
<godsmoke> it can't be both
<mrmanic> I disagree 
<godsmoke> it CAN however, be a network, with proxies to the internet, which is what all the freaks will use it for
<stisev> tor is actually pretty fast compared to other proxies
<godsmoke> tor is not a proxy
<stisev> heh
<stisev> godsmoke: admuncher has a builtin feature called "IP Scramble"
<godsmoke> in no way is it a proxy
<stisev> Privoxy is though
<stisev> tor is just the onion routing system right?
<godsmoke> yes, privoxy is a proxy -- hence the name
<godsmoke> right
<godsmoke> it's like saying "vpn is a proxy"
<mrmanic> godsmoke: ok, you win.
<stisev> trivial jargon :p
<godsmoke> it's complete crap
<godsmoke> vpn is a proxy!!!
<stisev> lol
<stisev> Ad Muncher downloads a listing of proxies
<stisev> IP Scrambler feature grabs it and for each "link" in the page, it uses a different proxy
<stisev> that way your usage is spread out through different proxies.
<godsmoke> so it cycles proxies ... this is VERY easy to do
<stisev> nice idea, but it slows down browsing a lot
<godsmoke> I'm sure
<stisev> but it does it internally, in a clean easy-to-use package.
<stisev> :p
<godsmoke> I love these crap buzzwords
<stisev> =p
<godsmoke> "ipscramble"
<stisev> godsmoke, you ever use Samba?
<godsmoke> like they invented proxies
<godsmoke> yes ... of course -- I live in the same world you do -- where linux machines have to communicate with windows machines
<godsmoke> samba is like part of linux 101 for the past decade
<stisev> I just installed it and am completely clueless as to how it works.
<godsmoke> try reading the manual
<stisev> Trying to figure out the web site's FAQ
<stisev> [23:39]  <godsmoke> like they invented proxies
<stisev> er nevermind that paste
<mrmanic> godsmoke: you seem grouchy tonight.
<stisev> stupid copy HydraIRC
<stisev> grouchy ^ 50
<stisev> :p
<stisev> j/k
<godsmoke> brb
<stisev> k
<stisev> hey mrmanic
<stisev> do you use KOffice?
<stisev> or KDE in general?
<stisev> What's the difference between KOffice & OpenOffice.
<mrmanic> stisev: I use KDE, but not koffice
<stisev> Which is generally considered better?
<mrmanic> stisev: koffice is more split out.  openoffice is generally considered better, as koffice is generally considered a less mature project.
<stisev> woa
<stisev> 584 megs
<stisev> good lord.
<mrmanic> for what?
<stisev> The Koffic Kubuntu live CD
<stisev> BRB going to linux
<stisev> ;)
<stisev> I should use virtual PC to run my Linux system on my windows system
<stisev> I'm not sure how fast it'll be but instead of constantly dual-botting back & forth
<stisev> :p
<mrmanic> either that or give up windows altogether
* mrmanic did the latter
<mrmanic> :)
<stisev> dual booting?
<stisev> you dual boot?
<mrmanic> no
<stisev> virtual PC?
<stisev> ohhhhhhh
<mrmanic> I haven't booted into windows in months
<stisev> lol
<stisev> didn't see that
<stisev> mrmanic, there's NO way I can drp windows.
<mrmanic> that may be true
<mrmanic> that may be false.
<mrmanic> you never really know until you try.
<mrmanic> that was my experience
<mrmanic> I still run some windows programs.
<mrmanic> on wine
<stisev> I can work at least 2 times faster in windows than I can in Linux
<mrmanic> :)
<stisev> Wine doesn't run some of my proggies.
<stisev> :(
<m0ns00n> stisev: Which programs are that?
<mrmanic> and there are no suitable linux replacements?
<stisev> I've configured my Windows for over 10 years.
<stisev> mrmanic, well, apparently there is (Privoxy)
<godsmoke> back
<stisev> godsmoke, wb
<godsmoke> wine is crap, honestly -- and it should be used only as a complete last resort
<stisev> mrmanic, there are software like Sony Vegas 6 (<-- OMG awesome) and Sony Sound Forge 8  I can never give up
<godsmoke> what are those?
<mrmanic> video editing and audio editing
<mrmanic> respectively
<stisev> Sony Vegas 6 is a ridiculously overpriced video editing program
<stisev> yep
<stisev> exactly.
<stisev> Both are top-of-the-line in their respective categories (imo)
<godsmoke> hahaha
<stisev> I've used all the free/paid alternatives.
<godsmoke> not even close man
<stisev> ...
<mrmanic> ?
<godsmoke> ever used a $250,000 avid system?
<stisev> Avid DVExpress?
<godsmoke> don't talk about "top of the line"
<godsmoke> no ...
<stisev> Well, I sort of meant for the consumer.
<godsmoke> final cut, hands down
<godsmoke> has been for years
<godsmoke> in that market
<stisev> bleh
<mrmanic> and premiere+aftereffects on windows, IMO
<mrmanic> sp?
<godsmoke> walk into any video shop ...
<mrmanic> hrm
<godsmoke> if they don't have avid -- it's final cut
<godsmoke> just that simple
<stisev> Final Cut is nice.
<stisev> premiere? lol.
<stisev> Vegas 6 is nicer interface ,imo.
<godsmoke> premiere is horrible
<godsmoke> anyway
<mrmanic> I <3 premiere
<stisev> Agreed.
<stisev> Why?
<godsmoke> linux is not a big video/audio editing platform ... there are some solutions -- but nothing impressive
<mrmanic> but I <3 aftereffects more
<stisev> Photoshop CS2 OWNS though
<mrmanic> I guess premiere just what I learned.
<stisev> godsmoke, what about sound ediitng
<stisev> mrmanic, hehe.
<godsmoke> I said "audio"
<stisev> ?
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> linux is not a big video/audio editing platform ... there are some solutions -- but nothing impressive
<stisev> some solutions?
<godsmoke> yes -- there are applications -- but you won't want to use them
<stisev> There's a wonderful free alternative  on Windows called "Audacity"
<godsmoke> audacity was linux first
<stisev> open source IIRC
<godsmoke> it's alright
<stisev> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Audacity_for_Windows/1023856334/1
<godsmoke> nothing too impressive
<stisev> Ah, really?
<godsmoke> yes, of course
<godsmoke> it's pretty basic
<stisev> yea.
<stisev> For free, it's cool :)
<godsmoke> but yep -- audacity is there if you want to use it
<stisev> BRB guys. going back to linux.
<stisev> don't say anything
<stisev> :p
<mrmanic> I heard ok things about kino, but I haven't used it myself.
<godsmoke> haha
<godsmoke> we're not talking about video editing toys
<godsmoke> Kino is the iMovie for linux
<mrmanic> yeah, but where's the FCP?
<mrmanic> there is none
<godsmoke> if you want to do video editing in linux -- Cinerella is the only option
<godsmoke> yes, there is
<mrmanic> Cinerella?
<godsmoke> sigh
* mrmanic blushes
<mrmanic> never heard of it
<godsmoke> could you learn something about this before you argue it?
<godsmoke> it's THE video editing platform for linux
<godsmoke> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
* mrmanic learns
<stisev> back
<godsmoke> Cinelerra is not for consumer use. If ease of use, simplicity, and convenience, or stylishness are your thing, you should use Virtualdub, Kino, MJPEG tools or MainActor instead.
<godsmoke> stisev: so ...
<godsmoke> gonna go on listing your needs?
<stisev> ok 
<stisev> *brushes teeth*
<stisev> godsmoke: do you use KDE?
<godsmoke> depends on the box
<stisev> godsmoke:  er I meant KOffice.
<godsmoke> no
<stisev> OpenOffice?
<godsmoke> yeah, the beta
<stisev> Which is better?
<stisev> iyo. 
<stisev> (in your opinion
<godsmoke> depends on your needs
<stisev> explain.
<godsmoke> it's not about "better"
<stisev> heh yep. I try to avoid that word.
<stisev> It always slips through though.
<stisev> :-(
<godsmoke> koffice is fast in kde -- the interface refresh is nice, and such
<godsmoke> I find openoffice much more complete -- it opens and saves in more formats -- has fewer bugs -- but is large and obnoxious
<godsmoke> I use openoffice on a dual opteron with 4 gb of ram -- so I don't really care how slow it normally is
<stisev> lol
<stisev> good god.
<godsmoke> but, on slow systems, I'd opt for koffice
<godsmoke> since it's written for kde
<stisev> I almost went for Dual Opterons on AMD's deal.
<stisev> 1.6 P-M laptop here. 1GB RAM. 7K60 Hitachi HD. 
<godsmoke> plenty fast
<stisev> Yep.
<godsmoke> so, next question
<stisev> godsmoke:May I ask an OT troubleshooting q next?
<godsmoke> OT?
<stisev> well, sort of OT
<godsmoke> ohh -- "off topic"
<stisev> yea
<godsmoke> sorry -- not up with the internet lingo
<stisev> hehe
<stisev> godsmoke: I could've swore that K-menu had small icons in it
<godsmoke> uh, go ahead -- I'll either answer it or not
<stisev> godsmoke: it doesn't seem to have it anymore.
<godsmoke> you can disable them
<godsmoke> it's in the control center thing
<stisev> godsmoke: Am I, uh, hallucinating?
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> it's in the control center thing
<stisev> godsmoke: Acknowledged. Let me check it out. I want to reenable it.
<godsmoke> under appearance prefs or something
<godsmoke> I turn them off, because they do lots of disk lookups
<godsmoke> especially killer on my laptop
<godsmoke> I like my menus to snap up immediately
<stisev> Argh. I can't find it.
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> let me pull up a kde system
<godsmoke> have to find one
<stisev> thanks for the help.
<godsmoke> I'm going to be pissed when it's right there
<godsmoke> in plain sight
<godsmoke> which I'm 98% sure it is
<stisev> lol
<quam> kynaptic is a piece of shit, why doesnt kubuntu come with synaptic :p
<stisev> quam: hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> it doesnt start with k :)
<stisev> quam: why is kynaptic?
<mrmanic> quam: why don't you use kynaptic to download synaptic?
<godsmoke> quam: because kubuntu is like a few people -- they're not major developers
<fredrik> i'm having problems with the resolution of my screen, it's only 800x600. Can anyone help me?
* godsmoke smacks stisev 
<godsmoke> can't you do anything yourself?
<stisev> godsmoke:  ?
<stisev> Don't tell me you found it in appearanceS?
<quam> mrmaniac: i did, i was just in the mood to bitch about something :P sorry
<stisev> quam: heh
<mrmanic> quam: oh ok. :)
<quam> also, when i open a konsole and do session >> new root shell
<stisev> godsmoke: next up I've got a cracker of a tech problem for you ;)
<quam> when i type in my password, it doesnt work
<quam> so i guess it doesnt use sudo
<fredrik> screen
<quam> however, it worked before when i installed ubuntu and then kubuntu on top of that
<quam> so i dunno what's going on
<godsmoke> quam: what ...?
<mrmanic> quam: sudo -i doesn't do what you want?
<quam> im sure it will, i was just trying to use "new root shell" like i did before
<godsmoke> stisev: I have no idea where it is
<stisev> godsmoke: yea I can't find it either
<stisev> :-\
<godsmoke> just deal with it
<stisev> next up 
<stisev> godsmoke: I'm having problems installing a file.
<stisev> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> (Enemy Territory)
<godsmoke> "installing a file"
<stisev> this is what I did so far.
<godsmoke> let's start with terminology -- you can't "install files"
<stisev> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<stisev> <body><STRONG>chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run</STRONG> (make executable)<BR/>
<stisev>         <STRONG>sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run</STRONG> (run installer)<BR/>
<stisev>         <BR/></body>
<stisev> omg
<godsmoke> do NOT paste in here
<stisev> sorry.
<godsmoke> find a pastebin
<stisev> accidentally hit it in the wrong place 
<stisev> pastebin?
<godsmoke> http://pastebin.com/
<mrmanic> www.pastebin.ca
<intulor> sorry, server went down i guess
<godsmoke> stisev: could we speed this up?
<stisev> oh cool concept.
<stisev> http://pastebin.com/307140
<stisev> godsmoke: check that
<godsmoke> uh huh ...
<stisev> You want to speed this up? lol.
<stisev> *cracks knuckles*
<stisev> godsmoke:  those are the steps i've done so far.
<godsmoke> good for you
<stisev> but it gives me an error message.
<stisev> stand by for the message.
<stisev> extraction error or somethin
<godsmoke> uh huh ...
<godsmoke> sounds like the thing is corrupt
<stisev> every time. I've downloaded it 3 times from 3 different places though
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> ok -- let's see the error specifically then
<stisev> ok hre goes.
<stisev> (not going to paste. just waiting for the message =p )
<stisev> "Uncompressing Enemy Territory 2.60 Full Install"
<stisev> .......... ............
<godsmoke> well, paste it into a pastebin (the entire output)
<stisev> And then "Extraction Failed"
<stisev> k
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> nevermind
<godsmoke> it just sounds corrupt
<stisev> Signal Caught. Cleaning Up.
<godsmoke> I mean -- the thing is a shell script
<godsmoke> but paste the entire output, including the error in a pastebin
<godsmoke> and I'll look at it
<stisev> k
<stisev> http://pastebin.com/307147
<stisev> there
<godsmoke> wait, does it need to be run as root?
<stisev> I did sudo
<stisev> I'm not sure if it needs to be
<godsmoke> I know you did -- I'm asking if you told you to run it as root
<godsmoke> if it told you*
<stisev> er I think it gave some error message if it I didn't.
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> well -- I mean ... this is obviously their installer
<stisev> godsmoke:  http://pastebin.com/307149
<stisev> that's the error without sudo
<godsmoke> it's producing nonsense error messages -- "failed" -- woohoo
<godsmoke> ah ok -- so it did need tmp access
<godsmoke> anyway
<godsmoke> I wish the thing outputted a better error
<stisev> yea
<stisev> "You must have an account download from here" <------ fucking bullshit
<godsmoke> just for good measure, check the md5
<stisev> I hate registering.
<stisev> godsmoke: what's the easiest way to do that.
<godsmoke> use a torrent
<godsmoke> 71d938bbc6afddbfab73390333964e9d
<godsmoke> md5sum NAMEOFFILE
<stisev> k
<godsmoke> check it against that
<stisev> are one-line pastes OK here?
<godsmoke> sure
<stisev> 2d2373f29f02e18d365d7f1860eee435  et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<stisev> but what's going to act as my reference MD5?
<godsmoke> ahh -- sorry
<godsmoke> that md5 I fed you was for 2.55
<stisev> heh
<stisev> Where did you find that Md5?
<godsmoke> on some forum
<godsmoke> 2d2373f29f02e18d365d7f1860eee435 
<godsmoke> there's the right one
<godsmoke> matches just fine
<godsmoke> alright
<godsmoke> well, it's not a corruption problem
<stisev> weird.
<stisev> wtf
<godsmoke> do you have enough free space for this in tmp?
<stisev> No idea.
<stisev> Ohhhhhhh maybe
<stisev> lol
<stisev> is there a GUI-way to check disk space
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> just open a terminal
<stisev> yep
<godsmoke> and type "df"
<stisev> disk free :)
<godsmoke> and paste it here
<stisev> paste it here?
<godsmoke> yea
<stisev> I thought no pasting?
<godsmoke> shouldn't be too long
<stisev> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<stisev> /dev/hda6              2419256   2326168         0 100% /
<stisev> tmpfs                   453328         0    453328   0% /dev/shm
<stisev> /dev/hda7              9677928    575092   8611316   7% /home
<stisev> /dev                   2419256   2326168         0 100% /.dev
<stisev> none                      5120      2836      2284  56% /dev
<godsmoke> just don't want a lot of crap in the channel -- should be like 4 lines max
<godsmoke> ok
<stisev> that explains that.
<godsmoke> well, you're out of disk space
<godsmoke> :)
<stisev> omfg.
<stisev> godsmoke:  is there any way to remedy this?
<godsmoke> yes ... get a bigger hard drive :)
<stisev> I've 8.6GB available to /dev/hda7
<stisev> any way to allocate some of that the temp dir
<godsmoke> that's your home partition
<godsmoke> no ...
<godsmoke> not without resizing partitions
<stisev> Well, can I do that?
<godsmoke> no
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> I use Partition Magic in windows.
<godsmoke> it's a painful process -- you never want to do it
<stisev> in linux?
<godsmoke> yeah, partition magic is a piece of shit -- it corrupts disks constantly
<stisev> Always worked fine for me :p
<stisev> (Latest - 8 )
<godsmoke> good for you -- I don't use it -- feel free to if you want
<stisev> ok but can you explain some things to me
<stisev> I'm a little confused by some of the linux-jargon  that I posted above.
<stisev> what _is_ /dev/hda6
<stisev> what does it stand for?
<godsmoke> partition number 6 on hard drive a
<stisev> tmpfs?
<godsmoke> hdX#
<godsmoke> temporary file system
<stisev>  dev?
<godsmoke> device
<stisev> and finally "none"?
<godsmoke> just what it means ... none
<stisev> argh hold on. Openoffice is frozen
<stisev> (at startup)
<godsmoke> anyway -- this is a serious problem:
<godsmoke> <stisev> /dev/hda6              2419256   2326168         0 100% /
<godsmoke> you have absolutely no space left on your main drive
<stisev> :(
<godsmoke> I don't know why your / partition is 2.x GB
<godsmoke> that's insanely small
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> all of your installed applications have to fit in there
<stisev> I was running off 2 consecutive hours of sleep in 2 days when I installed linux
<stisev> godsmoke: recommendations?
<godsmoke> yes ... reformat the drive -- make the partitions right
<stisev> as I suspected.
<stisev> humor me: can partition magic resize them, without any care as to data corruption?
<godsmoke> as long as partition magic supports all major linux partitions, sure
<godsmoke> I don't keep tabs on it
<stisev> interesting.
<stisev> godsmoke:  openoffice is stuck. I'm in processtable right now, but which process is it?
<godsmoke> openoffice ...
<stisev> got it 
<godsmoke> sigh
<stisev> Missed it twice.
<stisev> hehe
<buz> might also be called swriter etc
<stisev> buz: that's what it was IIRC
<stisev> IIRC = 10 seconds ago
<stisev> lol
<stisev> godsmoke:  when partitioning for linux
<stisev> it's a little different than windows, isn't it?
<godsmoke> sort of
<stisev> Do I really need hda6 & 7?
<godsmoke> depends on how you want to do things
<godsmoke> NEED? no
<stisev> explain.
<godsmoke> well -- linux is all about control
<godsmoke> likewise -- you can control how your data is separated
<godsmoke> seasoned linux users tend to be very particular about this
<godsmoke> it prevents certain things from happening
<godsmoke> (separating your partitions)
<godsmoke> it's smart in many cases
<godsmoke> but you don't NEED to
<godsmoke> all you need is a / partition, and swap space
<godsmoke> windows just uses the main partition and creates a swap file in it -- this is retarded
<stisev> which one of the aforementioned partitions was the swap space?
<stisev> godsmoke:  why?
<godsmoke> tmpfs
<stisev> ah
<godsmoke> because when your windows drive gets below a certain size -- windows can barely function
<stisev> that's what the purpose is then.
<stisev> Used (0) -- nothing has been paged.
<godsmoke> however ...
<godsmoke> with a linux swap fs -- it's dedicated space
<godsmoke> the way swap filesystems are supposed to be
<stisev> godsmoke: I initially installed using Ubuntu. I'm downloading Kubuntu this time.
<godsmoke> that's why windows goes nuts when you have like 10 MB left on your drive
<stisev> godsmoke: yep
<stisev> godsmoke: well, isn't that for people who don't have enough RAM?
<godsmoke> yes and no
<stisev> not enough ram = paging things to disk.
<godsmoke> virtually everyone will use swap at some point
<godsmoke> yes -- but, it's used for other things
<stisev> such as?
<buz> last time my system had to swap i resetted it after 3 min of no reaction whatsoever
<godsmoke> such as enemy territory extracting temporary files :)
<buz> the 2.6.10 vm must suck
<stisev> hehe 
<stisev> Damn Linux is very cool
<godsmoke> in windows -- it just puts them in some random crap directory
<godsmoke> also stupid
<stisev> Just the concept is cool.
<stisev> Everything revolves around being free and open source.
<stisev> I love the community aspect of it.
<stisev> godsmoke:  are there any Adobe Photoshop CS2-type programs other than GiMP/
<buz> not really
<godsmoke> nope -- gimp may look different -- but it's extremely powerful
<stisev> yep it is.
<buz> krita maybe, but that's more in line with paintshop pro
<unome> gimp is as good as ps
<buz> i doubt it
<godsmoke> it's extremely powerful
<godsmoke> buz: it is
<buz> its powerful
<buz> but it's nowhere near photoshop
<godsmoke> that's just not true
<buz> then why do people spend 1000$ for photoshop?
<godsmoke> because they don't know any better
<stisev> Photoshop CS2 is insane.
<godsmoke> why do people spend $200 on windows?
<godsmoke> and why do people spend $80/year on "anti-hacker" software?
<buz> because linux doesn't run photoshop cs
<godsmoke> dare I continue?
<unome> why people spend $3000 on computers they can build for $1000?
<stisev> buz: bahahaha
<buz> really, even the open source fans among the graphic artists all pay for photoshop
<stisev> (I was laughing @<buz> because linux doesn't run photoshop cs)
<stisev> No, I agree with you though buz.
<buz> for my uses, krita is fine
<stisev> Admittedly, I haven't used GiMP extensively
<buz> for serious graphic works, nothing beats PS
<stisev> but Photoshop CS2 is unbelievably complex.
<stisev> I've used it for 6 years and I haven't even barely scratched the surface.
<stisev> that's after taking three classes too
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> you've used cs2 for 6 years?
<godsmoke> impressive
<stisev> =p
<stisev> You know what I meant.
<stisev> Photoshop in general
<stisev> .
<godsmoke> more questions?
<stisev> thank jebus Opera is on linux.
<stisev> er yea i'm trying to think of what other apps I use on windows.
<godsmoke> oh my god
<godsmoke> opera is a pile of crap
<stisev> godsmoke: oddly enough, roughly 15% of my apps are based on security/adware/Antivirus.
<buz> yeah i dont see why anyone would use opera
<stisev> godsmoke: you have no taste in browsers then.
<godsmoke> security, eh?
<godsmoke> I used opera like 50 years ago
<stisev> godsmoke: e.g. autoruns, rootkill revealer, etc.
<godsmoke> when it was the only half-decent thing around
<stisev> godsmoke:  Opera is the best browser yet.
<stisev> Pray tell, What browser is better?
<stisev> And please don't say Firefox.
<godsmoke> konq
<stisev> Konqueror?
<stisev> You're joking right?
<godsmoke> opera is clunky as hell
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> not at all
<stisev> Clunky? WTF?
<buz> opera feels like 90s software
<stisev> You *DO* realize you can configure virtually *every* aspect of opera's design right?
<godsmoke> stisev: do you have any more questions?
<godsmoke> it's not a design problem
<stisev> what problem is it?
<stisev> godsmoke: coming up. errr what other programs do I use?
* stisev bangs head on table.
<godsmoke> the interface is weighed down -- uses some hybrid graphics system
<stisev> what do you mean by "interface"?
<godsmoke> uh -- the ui
<godsmoke> as in -- widgets
<stisev> skin? general structure?
<stisev> you can configure all of it.
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> as in the graphics library
<stisev> No idea what the means. :(
<godsmoke> then I can't discuss it with you
<godsmoke> since you don't know anything about the issue
<buz> does opera use some custom graphics lib?
<godsmoke> opera uses hacked up qt
<buz> qt still  beats firefox gtk
<godsmoke> yes
<buz> but nothign beats firefox extensions
<godsmoke> right
<godsmoke> each browser has their strengths
<godsmoke> nothing is king here
<stisev> firefox extensions?
<stisev> don't make me laugh.
<godsmoke> yes -- it's the most popular browser by so far
<stisev> popular != best
<godsmoke> the extension list beats any other browser out there
<stisev> "best"
<stisev> Firefox extensions are the strengths and weakness of FF
<godsmoke> right .... but popular means mucho extensionos
<godsmoke> anyway
<buz> and some extensions i cant live without
<godsmoke> on with your list ...
<godsmoke> or I'm going to bed
<stisev> FF has what 6% of browser marketshare?
<stisev> er ok
<stisev> let's see.
<buz> under linux its probably closer to 95%
<stisev> I'm thinking mythodically here. down the list of apps, trying to figure out if there are any programs that I haven't found alread
<stisev> Well, what you're favorite video/mp3 player
<stisev> what are your favorite player(s)
<godsmoke> firefox has 25.6% of the browser share as of June 2005
<buz> in the general web? i doubt it
<buz> on geek sites, sure
<godsmoke> IE6 is more popular -- but we don't care about people who can't use their keyboards
<godsmoke> it ABSOLUTELY IS
<stisev> link?
<godsmoke> check your facts
<godsmoke> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<buz> we3schools is geek territory
<buz> i doubt your mother goes there
<stisev> First google result
<godsmoke> no
<stisev> godsmoke: Opera will *always* be underrepresented.
<godsmoke> everyone and their mom uses firefox now
<godsmoke> of course it will
<stisev> I identify as IE6.
<godsmoke> because nobody wants to pay for a browser
<stisev> because most sites break Opera.
<godsmoke> anyway
<godsmoke> your list, or I'm going to bed
<buz> as for media players, vlc, xine and mplayer
<godsmoke> ok ...
<godsmoke> what about them?
<buz> thats the one i'd install :)
<stisev> I've got mplayer
<stisev> not xine
<stisev> is VLC any good?
<stisev> On Windows it's notoriously buggy.
<buz> nah 
<godsmoke> dude -- just tell us what you want from your media player
<buz> it works fine on win
<stisev> You guys don't have Media Player Classic ported by any chance?
<buz> tho it works best on osx
<buz> nah
<godsmoke> ported?
<godsmoke> wtf?
<buz> we have better players than that
<stisev> ah
<godsmoke> just say what you want from the media player
<stisev> how about this.
<godsmoke> and stop this nonsense
<stisev> godsmoke:  DirectConnect client.
<stisev> godsmoke:  Any alternatives to OEM one?
<godsmoke> DC++
<stisev> On Windows, we've got BlackClaw coding BCDC++ and OperaDC++ (Sp?)
<stisev> are there any hacked versions of DC++ for linux yet?
<godsmoke> oh wait -- is dc++ only windows? -- I don't keep track of this crap
<godsmoke> there's a popular one -- let me think of it
<stisev> I'm not sure.
<stisev> I don't think it's win32 only.
<buz> apt doesnt know anything about one
<stisev> there's LDCC
<godsmoke> no, there are others
<godsmoke> let me think of the popular one
<stisev> godsmoke: DCQT?
<godsmoke> valknut
<stisev> Isn't that for Macintohs?
<stisev> er Mac
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> not even close
<godsmoke> http://dcgui.berlios.de/
<stisev> Er, it does exist for mac but it's also on linux
<buz> is DC any good?
<godsmoke> no
<buz> i think i've never used it
<stisev> \no?
<godsmoke> the protocol only belongs in colleges
<godsmoke> there's no use for it on the internet
<stisev> o_O
<godsmoke> single-user download?
<godsmoke> wtf is this crap?
<godsmoke> 1987?
<buz> single user download?
<godsmoke> yeah
<stisev> yea
<buz> i'm not gonna use it then :)
<stisev> it's not multi-user.
<stisev> It's very good if you have a good server.
<godsmoke> dc is for college networks
<buz> as for colleges, one can stick to smbbrowsers to find all sortts of interesting things
<stisev> But it's another source.
<godsmoke> where speed doesn't matter
<stisev> godsmoke:  what's your favorite?
<stisev> Mine is eMule & BT
<godsmoke> stisev: for what?
<buz> usenet
<stisev> Usenet rules.
<godsmoke> depends on the object I'm looking for
<stisev> godsmoke: general "stuff" ;)
<godsmoke> emule is great for rare stuff -- usenet is great for new stuff -- bittorrent is great for popular stuff
<stisev> exactly.
<buz> usenet is great for FAST downloads of new stuff without the mpaa watching
<stisev> DC++ is great for a desperate last chance to find a rare file
<stisev> :p
<godsmoke> heh
<stisev> buz:  yep. I usually max my connect there.
<godsmoke> anyway
<stisev> 1.3MB/sec.
<godsmoke> MB? or Mb?
<stisev> MB
<stisev> megabytyes.
<godsmoke> what connection is that?
<stisev> RCN Cable Megamodem MACH10
<godsmoke> ah
<stisev> 100kilobytes upload.
<godsmoke> yes, my friend is having that installed
<stisev> godsmoke:  where at?
<stisev> godsmoke:  which city?
<godsmoke> nyc
<buz> sheesh i want 12mbit cable
<stisev> Ah, cool.
<stisev> godsmoke:  No OOL?
<godsmoke> buz: it's 10mb
<stisev> (optimum online?)
<godsmoke> stisev: not in nyc
<stisev> godsmoke:  huh?
<godsmoke> his building is rcn
<stisev> godsmoke: OOL is based in NYC
<stisev> OOL only does NYC.
<stisev> OT: Do viruses exist on linux?
<buz> 10mb? 1.3MB is very good for 10mbit
<godsmoke> in the bronx
<buz> stisev: not really
<stisev> buz: malware?
<godsmoke> not in manhattan
<stisev> godsmoke: Lookout for Verizon Fiber.
<buz> there are a few worms around
<godsmoke> optimum online is nowhere in manhattan
<stisev> godsmoke:  $50 a month for 15Mbit (Verizon Fiber)
<godsmoke> manhattan is time warner territory
<stisev> godsmoke:  hehe
<buz> but in general, virus writrs dont attack linux
<godsmoke> I know whatit costs
<godsmoke> it won't be in manhattan for years
<buz> its kinda hard anyway
<stisev> buz>: o_O
<stisev> buz:  explain?
<buz> read about the unix architecture
<godsmoke> viruses have existed on linux
<stisev> What about malware?
<godsmoke> they're generally ineffective
<godsmoke> malware?
<godsmoke> wtf?
<godsmoke> like?
<buz> having said that, if someone sends you an executable, you're probably don't want to run it ;)
<stisev> adware I mean.
<godsmoke> adware?
<stisev> Gator for windows.
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> that crap isn't in linux
<stisev> that answers that =p
<buz> mhh not if you install stuff from the ubuntu repositories
<godsmoke> nobody uses it
<stisev> omfg. 
<stisev> my download paused .3 MB away (Kubuntu)
<stisev> 583.6 ->.9
<stisev> OK done. had to resume.
<godsmoke> torrent?
<stisev> Nope HTTP
<stisev> godsmoke: what's the "best" ( ;) ) torrent app?
<buz> azureus
<stisev> GnomeBT?
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> that's sorta tough
<stisev> Azureus? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<buz> we generally dont like gnome here 
<godsmoke> azureus is by far the leader in popularity
<stisev> Azureus blows hoards of donkey balls on Windows.
<godsmoke> but java is honestly, worse that the most horrible smelling crap on the planet
<buz> pfff
<stisev> java blows.
<godsmoke> I use azureus -- but, I hate doing it
<stisev> godsmoke: alternatives?
<godsmoke> there's nothing that competes in features
<buz> java would be a good language if it wasn't for swing, but thankfully, azureus uses SWT
<stisev> Have you guys ever used BitComet?
<stisev> (Win32)
<godsmoke> yeah
<godsmoke> it's not impressive
<stisev> godsmoke:  anything like it?
<stisev> what are you talking about?
<stisev> not impressive?
<godsmoke> yeah -- it's super-simple
<stisev> the feature set, obviously.
<stisev> Exactly
<godsmoke> right ... if you want that -- there's plenty of options
<stisev> but it's the BEST hands down for CPU-hunger.
<stisev> well, godsmoke, what other features are there.
<godsmoke> heh
<Mace68> Sorry to but in but I have a quick question...
<stisev> Mace68: please go ahead.
<stisev> buz:  what's up with Gnome? Why do you guys hate it?
<godsmoke> azureus is a well-made client -- I'd love it if it were writen in a good language
<stisev> buz:  er dislike/not like it
<godsmoke> stisev: oh boy ...
<buz> java is a good language
<stisev> godsmoke:  ;)
<Mace68> would this work for a nice compressed image of a disk?
<godsmoke> java is a horrible language
* stisev opens up pandoras b0x
<Mace68> dd if=/dev/zero of=/0bits bs=20M
<Mace68> rm /0bits
<Mace68> dd bs=900K if=/dev/hda | bzip2 -v -9 > /media/sdb1/backup/drifter/drifter.iso.bz2
<buz> ever used it?
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> in fact -- it was the first real programming I did
<stisev> buz: ? me?
<godsmoke> and I hated it with a passion from day 2
<buz> the one bad thing about it is the fact that it wants shitload of configuration
<stisev> buz: I've used Gnome.
<godsmoke> stisev: anyway ...
<buz> but the language itself is clean
<godsmoke> gnome is ... crap, in one word
<godsmoke> gtk is crap
<godsmoke> so gnome is crap
<godsmoke> gtk is like the IE of graphics libraries
<buz> and in extension, gimp is crap as i was saying before :)
<stisev> Isn't GIMP GTK?
<godsmoke> it's messy, and bad, and coded like hell
<godsmoke> stisev: sure ... everything gnome is gtk
<buz> and qt is like the rolls royce of C++
<stisev> Why is GTK so bad?
<godsmoke> heh
<buz> or any libs, for that matter
<godsmoke> because it's MESSY and SLOW
<buz> now, C++ is a seriously fucked up language
<godsmoke> it's horrible to code in
<godsmoke> buz: you're treading on dangerous ground
<stisev> buz: why's that?
<stisev> godsmoke:  do you use eMule?
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> I don't use windows
<stisev> errrrrrr
<stisev> eDonkey protocol.
<godsmoke> I told you I did
<stisev> Not which client.
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> emule is great for rare stuff -- usenet is great for new stuff -- bittorrent is great for popular stuff
<stisev> ....
<buz> trust me, i've written a 20K lines project in c++ once. i'm not gonna go there again
<stisev> That doesn't mean you did use it.
<stisev> godsmoke:  which client would you recommend for Linux?
<godsmoke> heh, that's a tricky question
<buz> mldonkey
<buz> but in general, i dont like emule
<buz> its tooooo sloooooow
<godsmoke> it wasn't built for speed
<stisev> buz: true, but it's got the rarest files.
<godsmoke> it was built for queues
<stisev> buz: here's a link that describes how to speed things up
<buz> i dont use p2p anymore anyway
<godsmoke> anyway
<godsmoke> sharedaemon is probably the most promising edonkey client for linux
<stisev> well, if you ever do.
<stisev> http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t8650.html
<stisev> That's the best Guide I've seen to speed eMule up.
<stisev> ShareDaemon?
<stisev> Never heard of it. O_O
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> who cares?
<godsmoke> you haven't heard of most linux apps
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> it's the old lmule project
* stisev bitch slaps godsmoke with a 101lb. UNIX manual.
<godsmoke> http://www.sharedaemon.org/sharedaemon.php
<stisev> Ah, I use LMule right now
<godsmoke> well ... lmule is gone
<stisev> but the interface is rather lacking, um, "sponk" (sp?)
<godsmoke> done, finito
<stisev> godsmoke:  discontinued?
<godsmoke> spunk*
<godsmoke> long ago
<godsmoke> yes
<stisev> bah
<godsmoke> sharedaemon is a complete rewrite by the lmule people
<stisev> excelllent
<stisev> I'll have to try it out
<stisev> err now the only thing I need to do is backup my files
<godsmoke> mldonkey is more complete at this point
<stisev> eh
<stisev> mldonkey?
<godsmoke> yes
<stisev> mldonkey or sharedaemon?
<godsmoke> mldonkey is the better bet now -- sharedaemon is the next hot thing
<stisev> mldonkey. check.
<stisev> godsmoke: what's your recommendation for a CD-Burner.
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> another annoying question :)
<godsmoke> brb
<stisev> I've got a bitch-hard question after thsi one ;)
<godsmoke> ok -- cd burning sucks in linux
<godsmoke> let's lay that out first
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> k3b is kde-based ... pretty -- and will probably do most cd-burning thing you need
<godsmoke> so use that first
<godsmoke> things*
<godsmoke> it's pretty -- like some fancy schmancy $80 windows app
<stisev> K3B
<stisev> ok
<godsmoke> see -- pretty: http://k3b.plainblack.com/uploads/images/12/simulatingaudiocd.png
<stisev> why in the name of my sanity aren't my files copying onto my SanDisk Titanium USB flash drive.
<godsmoke> more pretty: http://k3b.plainblack.com/uploads/images/2/datadvd.png
<stisev> yea it is pretty
<godsmoke> next question ...
<godsmoke> or was that it?
<godsmoke> (the thumb drive)
<stisev> no
<kutucape> hi all
<stisev> Ok here's a cracker of a question
<stisev> hi kutucape 
<stisev> Is there any program on Linux that undervolts my P-M?
<kutucape> i'm using ubuntu and download some KDE packages :D
<stisev> kutucape: so you're using Kubuntu :p
<stisev> RightMark CPU Utility for windows. 
<stisev> lemme send you the link
<stisev> http://cpu.rightmark.org/manifest.shtml
<kutucape> but it runs so smooth with translucency/shadow windows
<kutucape> lol
<godsmoke> yeah -- the answer is probably not ....
<godsmoke> it's certainly possible ... but not likely to exist
<godsmoke> I don't know though -- I don't use centrino crap
<kutucape> i've removed gnome stuff, just give it a try...
<kutucape> it so cool, like mac osx
<stisev> Centrino crap?
<godsmoke> yeah
<stisev> O_O
<stisev> You've obviously no clue about laptops
<stisev> don't say AMD, please.
<stisev> (NOT for laptops)
<godsmoke> huh?
<godsmoke> I use a p3 700
<stisev> oh lol
<stisev> I thought you were another AMD Mobile user.
<stisev> ;-\
<stisev> godsmoke:  any applications to display current temps?
<godsmoke> of course
<stisev> (video/cpu/HD/etc)
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> video?
<godsmoke> hard drive?
<godsmoke> you have temp sensors there?
<stisev> ...
<stisev> of course.
<stisev> and fan sensors.
<godsmoke> I mean ... if they're there -- you can read em, sure
<godsmoke> yep
<stisev> Dell Inspiron 8600c.
<stisev> I use Samurize for windows to read 'em
<godsmoke> I assume your book is acpi
<stisev> there's a plugin to read them.
<stisev> yep
<godsmoke> so ... any program that uses acpi will do it
<stisev> i8KFanGUI is the windows program that has the driver.
<stisev> it's open source IIRC
<godsmoke> driver?
<godsmoke> for what?
<stisev> er, I think that's the correct word for it.
<stisev> The, er, small IO (?) driver ?
<godsmoke> stisev: dude ... i8kfangui is a windows port of the *nix utility
<stisev> ?
<stisev> godsmoke: originally for linux?
<godsmoke> yes
<stisev> linkage?
<godsmoke> the package is called i8kutils
<godsmoke> it corresponds to a driver as well
<stisev> http://www.pbus-167.com/chc.htm <------ this always seemed to be like a linux program
<godsmoke> I don't use it
<stisev> It's called Centrino Hardware Control
<godsmoke> seemed?
<stisev> ah, you're right.
<stisev> godsmoke:  it looks a lot like KDE :P
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> it looks 100% like windows
<stisev> very fluffy :p
<godsmoke> huh?
<stisev> j/k =p
<stisev> Interesting. i8Kutils.
<stisev> godsmoke:  you ever used VirtualPC?
<godsmoke> god no
<godsmoke> vmware all the way
<stisev> er?
<stisev> my aunt's going to work for them soon, IIRC
<stisev> that's on windows, right?
<godsmoke> vmware ...
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> it's on many things
<godsmoke> vmware is THE VM standard
<godsmoke> windows, linux, whatever
<stisev> Oh.
<godsmoke> it's better than everything else
<godsmoke> nobody can argue that
<stisev> Why?
<stisev> Better how
<stisev> Speed? Compat?
<godsmoke> because it is -- faster, better configuration options, more support, biggest community
<stisev> Is it free?
<godsmoke> virtualpc is a microsoft pet project
<godsmoke> god no
<stisev> Linux?
<godsmoke> it's nowhere near free
<godsmoke> so what?
<stisev> ?
<godsmoke> linux is not the same thing as free
<godsmoke> linux is an os
<stisev> I know.
<godsmoke> you can write and sell software for it
<godsmoke> vmware is like $500
<stisev> O_
<godsmoke> for a single license
<stisev> O_O
<godsmoke> but it's well worth it
<stisev> !!!O_O!!!
<stisev> I'm a little confused as to which version I would one would use on Windows.
<godsmoke> huh?
<stisev> the workstation? GSX server?
<godsmoke> workstation -- only the workstation
<godsmoke> the servers are for massive corporation-wide vm integration
<stisev> VMware Workstation (for Windows operating systems and Linux systems)*** Evaluate Download
<stisev> that one?
<godsmoke> workstation comes in linux and windows copies
<godsmoke> yep
<stisev> acknowledged.
<stisev> I'll give it a whirl.
<godsmoke> those are the HOST oses, obviously
<stisev> What is it like, er, on windows.
<godsmoke> what is it like?
<stisev> Is it like VirtualPC on windows
<stisev> Resemble it, I mean.
<godsmoke> what does that mean to you?
<stisev> No idea
<stisev> heh
<godsmoke> http://www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws_screens.html
<godsmoke> I mean ... if you mean interface
<godsmoke> I suppose it's similar, sure
<stisev> My openoffice seems to be stuck at startup
<godsmoke> sorry to hear that
<godsmoke> you using the beta?
<stisev> No idea
<stisev> 1.1
<godsmoke> I guess not then
<godsmoke> no, that's not the beta
<stisev> Whatever Ubuntu installed.
<stisev> What's the beta ver?
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> the package name is openoffice.org2
<godsmoke> it's a tad buggy sometimes
<godsmoke> but the features are great
<godsmoke> it's like their version to 100% compete with MS Office 2003
<godsmoke> even stole interface colors from it
<stisev> can I install it using apt-get?
<godsmoke> yep
<godsmoke> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<stisev> god I've learned so much today
<stisev> lol
<godsmoke> you'll want to get the kde frontend for it
<stisev> KDE frontend?
<godsmoke> yeah
<stisev> grr openoffice wont even start
<godsmoke> openoffice is written in gtk
<godsmoke> kde uses qt
<stisev> QT?
<godsmoke> openoffice.org-kde has the qt version
<godsmoke> it's a graphics library
<stisev> Quicktime =p
<godsmoke> like gtk is
<stisev> hehe
<godsmoke> it'll make openoffice look like the rest of kde, and the application will function smoother
<godsmoke> anyway -- time for bed
<godsmoke> I'm 3 hours overdue
<stisev> godsmoke:  last quicky question
<stisev> very quick
<godsmoke> ok
<stisev> Text editor.
<godsmoke> go
<godsmoke> what do you mean?
<godsmoke> be specific about the USE
<stisev> I need one right now because openoffice is being a shithead.
<stisev> godsmoke: general usage
* nikkia is getting really annoyed by bmp
<godsmoke> I use vim
<stisev> just to enter text to save before partitioning
<godsmoke> but you don't want vim
<nikkia> every time i reboot i have to recompile the flac plugin, makes no sense
<stisev> what do I want?
<godsmoke> probably something like Kate
<godsmoke> (KDE Advanced Text Editor)
<stisev> Ahhh good 'ol kate
<stisev> k
<stisev> go to bed
<stisev> thanks for everything
<godsmoke> goodnight
<stisev> nighty
<mart> anyone want a realplayer 10 deb?
<godsmoke> sure
<stisev> ?
<godsmoke> mart: no, let realplayer crap stay on windows
<stisev> why would anyone want realplayer anything?
<stisev> heh
<mart> realplayer 10 is alright
<stisev> O_O
<stisev> that's the stupidest thing I've heard this month.
<mart> well it plays stuff
<stisev> True.
<mart> have you used it?
<stisev> Uh, of course.
<stisev> I use RealPlayer Allternative now though.
<stisev> (Win32)
<stisev> What Instant messaging clients do you guys use?
<mart> yeah, that's a lot of help on #kubuntu
<mart> kopete
<stisev> Is that better than GAIM?
<mart> oh yeah
<stisev> GAIM is just too fucking "big
<stisev> I use Trillian on Win32 and I love it to death.
<mart> big on screen, or big in memory?
<stisev> fuck memory
<stisev> screen!
<stisev> I've got enough memory
<kutucape> i'm downloading KDE last night, it is KDE 3.4.1?
<stisev> yep
<stisev> 3.4.1 is latest
<kutucape> but on help menu, it said 3.4.0
<stisev> weird.
<kutucape> maybe i have to add /etc/apt/source.list with source on kudos.berlios.de ?
<kutucape> then downloading the packages again...
<Duneflower> Anyone here got a moment to help out a noob?
<mart> Duneflower: always best to just ask the Q.
<Duneflower> Ah. Alright, then: A friend of mine recommended Ubuntu, which I currently have installed. I wanna switch to K, so I tried the apt-get, but it keeps telling me the kubuntu-desktop package doesn't exist.
<mart> Duneflower:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<mart> try these instructions first
<Duneflower> <.<
<mart> try installing kubuntu-desktop after the "sudo apt-get update"
<Duneflower> I had a feeling that might be the problem. :P
<Duneflower> That's more like it. Thanks, and pardon my ineptitude. :P
<snowman> Can anybody help me with kopete?
<mart> snowman: 'sup?
<snowman> mart: It does not find my gpg keyrings?
<snowman> mart: In the Cryptography Plugin menu i click Select.. button for your private pgp key
<mart> and you seen your pgp key
<mart> ?
<snowman> no
<snowman> emty list
<snowman> ?
<mart> do you need to set up kgpg?
<snowman> no i dont think so?
<mart> snowman: finds mine, and they are in .gnupg
<snowman> mart: in your home directory
<snowman> mart: /home/.../.gnupg?
<mart> y
<snowman> sec
<snowman> mart:my keys are there as well
<snowman> mart: psi jabber client finds my keys
<snowman> mart: but kopete does not
<mart> snowman: dunno, try setting up kgpg, or ask in #kopete
<snowman> mart: When I am running Kgpg it does not find my secret key either.
<snowman> mart: But in the key manager afterwards are all my keys
<snowman> mart: But kopete still dont find my key like kgpg
<snowman> mart: very wired?
<mart> snowman: no idea, I used kgpg to generate my key
<mart> snowman: so no surprise that it can 'find' it
<gabi> hello
<gabi> i have a little problem with kubuntu's session manager
<uniq> what is the problem?
<gabi> at the kubuntu session manager my monitor has only 60 Hz frequency, but after I login my monitor has 85 HZ
<gabi> i have an nvidia video card
<gabi> i have installed the driver included in kubuntu
<gabi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gabi> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gabi> like that
* nikkia mumbles about gimp
<nikkia> i wish they wouldn't document functions that DO NOT EXIST
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<gabi> so the only problem is that during session manager screen my monitor has only 60 HZ
<nikkia> especially when the function i look at first says 'don't use this, its deprecated, use <FUNCTION THAT DOES NOT EXIST> instead'
<Kamping_Kaiser> *giggle*
<uniq> gabi: try to follow http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/modeline_howto.html - gtf is included.
<gabi> ok,thanks
<uniq> hi nikkia.
<nikkia> ah!
<nikkia> it does exist
<nikkia> they just got the - and _ mixed up in the docs
<nikkia> and i wish they'd use a proper scheme, rather than that train wreck called SIOD
<nikkia> guile would be a good candidate
<chx> hi
<chx> I'd like to NAT , just guidedog works OK. if I run guarddog, it dies
<chx> what should I enable in guarddog?
<nikkia> oh, and afternoon uniq
<uniq> hi nikkia, i'm working on getting an office close to my parents house. I need internet badly. dialup at my parents house doesn't cover my needs.
<nikkia> heh, dialup is terrible after decent broadband :/
<uniq> sure is.
<nikkia> for that matter, its terrible after 'pretty lousy' broadband too
<uniq> i've gotten a office with a decent connection now. just got the keys.
<nikkia> argh!
<dutch> mn
<nikkia> hobbled by my own preemptive thinking
<dutch> ++++
<nikkia> 'i know, lets just copy visible layers, so i can control which layers get copied across between images', 'hmm, where's the 40c and 20c images? DOH!'
<nikkia> (i find it annoying that gimp doesn't have a 'merge this images layers into another image' function to start with...)
<snowman> mart: But I have to import my keys. I can not generate me new ones. Otherwise I had send all my contacts a new key
<paines> hi
<moshe> hello
<moshe> anybody know where to get a working transcode package?
<uniq> isn't it in backports? 
<moshe> apparently not
<paines> moshe, http://debian.video.free.fr/ for sid and sarge
<paines> should work for ubuntu too
<moshe> I should use the sid packages?
<paines> yes
<moshe> i just added to sources.list the following:
<moshe> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main
<moshe> apt-get update and apt-get install transcode, and....
<moshe> it fails miserably on dependencies
<moshe> which brings me back to square one
<paines> bad
<paines> didn't excpect that
<moshe> lack of transcode is my own complaint in the week and a half of running (k)ubuntu
<paines> what do you mean by half of running ?
<moshe> week and a half
<moshe> I installed kubuntu a week and a half ago
<paines> ah
<paines> play
<paines> okay
<paines> haha
<paines> mee too
<paines> bought and amd64 machine on thursday and installed kubunut 64
<moshe> now, if I could just rip dvd's like I used to, I'd be set to go.
<paines> very impressed
<paines> moshe, i see. well i just use if for a few days, but i am pretty sure that such an important package like transcode must exist for (ku)ubunut
<paines> somewhere
<moshe> well, apparently a bug was filed about this a while back but nothing has been done as of yet, apparently because it's a pita to compile.
<paines> I see. well this morning I thought lets compile wine for amd64 which isn't possible right now.
<paines> seems like we all have to be more patiend
<moshe> ok
<xunil_> i need some help... getting this error: kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xunil_> but i have installed libpng3
<xunil_> i need some help... getting this error: kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<paines> xunil_, ldd `which kxdocker`
<xunil_> 0.35
<paines> gives you a  list of the libs which are linked against kxdocker
<xunil_> and i installed libpng3
<xunil_> any ideas?
<basse> hi. are there some important repositories I have to add to kubuntu?
<basse> default setup doesnt seem to find scons, for example.
<paines> xunil_, ldd `which kxdocker`
<paines> execute that command
<xunil_> okey done
<paines> now copy paste to paste.ubunulinux.nl
<paines> now copy paste to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<xunil_> done
<paines> line 23 libpng.so.3 => not found
<paines> now do dpkg -L libpng3 and copy paste again please
<xunil_> Package `libpng3' is not installed.
<xunil_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<xunil_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<xunil_> hmm...
<paines> looks like it isn't installed
<platoali> http://ubuntuguide.org/ if you are looking for some repository goo there
<basse> how do I add universe to my repositories?
<basse> so docusite is not working
<nikkia> hmmm, these annoying sshd hits i'm getting must be coming from corporate zombie PCs
<nikkia> had nothing over the weekend, now i have 3 of them hitting my IP
<xunil_> aptitude install libpng3 cant find any package named libpng3 but libpng3-dev and that i have installed
<Poromies> basse, you need to eiher use synaptic -> settings -> repositories or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite editor
<xunil_> where do i find libpng3??
<paines> xunil_, apt-get install libpng3
<xunil_> Package `libpng3' is not installed.
<xunil_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<xunil_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<nikkia> libpng3 is in multiverse
<Poromies> anyone have any idea when proper settings menu is implemented in Kynaptic? It lags lightyears behind the usability of Synaptic :|
<buz> forget kynaptic for now
<buz> its mostly useless
<buz> even kpackage is orders of magnitude better
<Poromies> yea
<xunil_> paines any other way to gett it?
<paines> xunil_, install from source
<paines> but
<xunil_> from where?
<paines> libpng must be in ubuntu
<xunil_> ?
<twidget> Good morning
<Poromies> hi twidget _o/
<Poromies> you made any progres with setting the sources?
<twidget> and Happy Independence Day for those of us in the United States of America
<twidget> Poromies: all done
<xunil_> can you install debian packages?
<twidget> Current problem: no audio disc sound
<Poromies> xunil_: yes
<xunil_> good :D
<twidget> Poromies: I can hear sound when I test it, but not from an audio CD.
<paines> twidget, make sure your soundcard have an audio cable connected to the cdrom drive and that the mixer settings are correct
<twidget> paines: I have an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard with an nVida chipset. It is plugged into the stereo out (light green) jack and was working properly when this machine had Winx64 installed. Also, from the Control Center, the sound tests fine.
<twidget> From the mixer, under the Input tab, the fader under the CD has a green LED and is mid-way
<paines> twidget, i see. so thoretically it should work
<twidget> Hmmm... I was hoping you'd think of something else to check. ;)
<paines> twidget, i have the asus k8n e deluxe mainboard, it has too soundcard onboard, and I had also smoe issues.
<paines> but i get tired of it and plugged in my old soundblasetr live 512 value
<twidget> aha!
<paines> one of the best soundcard's for linux
<twidget> are there drivers, per se?
<paines>  twidget, sorry, what do you mean ?
<twidget> Well, Windows has you install drivers for resources such as sound cards, etc. Does Linux have anything like that?
<paines> in general not
<twidget> IC
<paines> but ubunutu comes with a hardware detection and loads the drivers for you
<paines> so
<paines> if you can fire up kmix
<twidget> I wonder if the folks at Asus might have an idea
<twidget> kmix up
<paines> and change some mixer settings, you can be sure that sound is working properly by hardware
<paines> twidget, is your soundcrad connected to the cdrom ?
<paines> with an audio cable
<twidget> Creative speakers with a 90 degree light green plug plugged into the light green sound jack on the motherboard
<twidget> I'll try the other jacks'
<uniq> it's not the jacks he is asking about. it's inside the box.
<xunil_> have the source for libpng now...
<twidget> nothing
<paines> uniq, :-)
<xunil_> dont know how to compile this one..
<twidget> oh
<twidget> then, yes
<twidget> because it works in Windows XP x64
<paines> twidget, well I am pretty sure win32 can do this digitally without the analog cable I am talking about.
<twidget> Hmmm
<nomeansyes> hi
<nomeansyes> y have a problem but my english is not good 
<nomeansyes> :S
<nomeansyes> i cant change properties about samba sharing files
<nomeansyes> with kcontrol
<nomeansyes> or sudo kcmshell fileshare
<nomeansyes> all options are disabled
<nomeansyes> someone with an idea?
<nikkia> nomeansyes: give kdesu kcontrol a try
<nomeansyes> nikkia: thx ill try now
<nomeansyes> nikkia: all options disabled
<nikkia> can't test it here, as i don't have samba installed anyway
<nomeansyes> the same as using sudo
<nomeansyes> the way is good
<nomeansyes> but i think kcontrol us outo f order
<nomeansyes> :\
<nomeansyes> and i dont know another way to share files in Xwindows
<nikkia> i just installed samba, started it, and the options enabled
<nikkia> are you sure you have samba installed and running ?
<nomeansyes> i think so
<nikkia> try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<twidget> bbl
<nomeansyes> i can see another hosts i the net
<nikkia> nomeansyes: no, that's a function of the samba *client*
<nikkia> kubuntu doesn't install the samba server by default, from what i can see
<nomeansyes> nikkia: sure :D
<nomeansyes> ok ok ok XD
<nomeansyes> which is the package of samba server ???
<nikkia> 'samba' :P
<nomeansyes> xDD
<nomeansyes> thx nikkia !
<GTLO_AJA> u2
<snowman> mart: Do you remember me
<no_gatez_fan> good morning
<snowman> mart: I am the guy problem with kopete
<snowman> mart: I have discoverd what was the problem
<snowman> mart: Are you interested in knowing it
<snowman> mart:?
<xunil_> are there any fast keyboards commands for getting shell up?
<paines> bind a shortcut to konsole
<markc> Qt: Locales not supported on X server <- any ideas how to fix this ?
<xunil_> iam trying to fix this problem :"kxdocker: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" are libpng.so same as libpng.so.3?
<bccs> every windows i open in KDE
<bccs> it gets positioned on the top-left corner
<bccs> how can i change that?
<snowman> Hi, I have a question: I want to switch to Linux. What can you recommend Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<buz> you are aware that you're in the kubuntu channel?
<snowman> yes
<bccs> it depends if you prefer gnome or KDE
<buz> so the question is pretty moot ;)
<bccs> snowman: Install ubuntu, than use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<bccs> soh you can test both GNOME e KDE, and see which one you like most
<bccs> i prefer KDE really
<bccs> :)
<Poromies> snowman: those are basicly same distributions, only difference is the WindowManager.. KDE or Gnome
<Poromies> KDE is faster, better looking, more feature-rich and it has wider user base </end advertisment>
<snowman> i am asking, because my first choice was ubuntu but someone told me that kde would be not fully developed
<snowman> so I am asking so that you can convince me that KDE is the better choice
<Poromies> eh, realy, you can install ubuntu and then do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to install KDE and then try them both out
<nikkia> gnome and KDE are just about as old as each other, so i'd say they're about equally developed
<bccs> if you dont have any experience wich gnome neither kde, try both
<nikkia> the only real difference that *might* matter is that gnome is more friendly for commercial developers, so you see stuff like vmware being gtk/gnome style apps rather than Qt/KDE
<snowman> But maybe you can tell me ex ante what desktop features more performance
<nikkia> snowman: most people say gnome, but personally, i don't think there's much in it between them, if you want high performance, or are on a slow machine, neither is ideal
<bccs> there're some things in KDE that i dont understand yet
<bccs> like, why it user 300mb of my RAM, after boot
<Poromies> KDE has more eyecandy options, i think
<nikkia> bccs, that's most likely either you misreading the memory usage, or image caching
<nikkia> gnome caches images too, it just hides it all away in imlib where its not quite so noticable :)
<nikkia> i've seen gnome squirrel away 300MB in imlib before
<bccs> hum...
<bccs> ok
<nikkia> the basic problem is that X really isn't designed for eye candy UI
<snowman> is there a good dictonary out there for kubuntu
<snowman> Not the standard dictionary where you can look up english words and get english explanation
<snowman> I mean you enter english and get language xyz
<nikkia> snowman: what you want is translation software, not a dictionary per se
<snowman> nikkia: Ok, yes you are right
<nikkia> there is one in kdeedu, but i haven't used it in ages
<snowman> ok, thanks
<snowman> Another question:
<snowman> What is the advantage in kubuntu that you have no root user
<nikkia> beats me :)
<snowman> It seems very strange for me in first view?
<nikkia> snowman: i think the basic idea is that it reduces the risk of someone doing damage without realising
<nikkia> ie, you're less likely to login/start-X as root, you're less likely to leave a shell open as root, etc
<nikkia> snowman: i suspect apple started the idea, since OS X doesn't have a root account enabled by default either, and relies upon sudo
<wincide> hi again. i need a good sources for kubuntu ... now i cant install webmin ... cant resolve dependences about openssl 
<malte> hm. i've been experiencing random crashes with several kde applications recently, and i was thinking it might be some underlying library or somesuch that causes this. konqueror crashes quite frequently, as does kaffeine - and now recently i tried rosegarden4 which has crashed 4 times in only 20 min
<malte> it's really annoying, but most of the time i can't reproduce the crashes
<malte> so, anyone has a clue? :/
<malte> i'm using (k)ubuntu hoary
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<twidget> Hmmm, my desktop and other parts of my screen seem to go all weird now
* qos greetz!
<dooglio> gruntings
<twidget> Kubuntu seems to be dying
<twidget> distorted graphics all over my screen
<qos> so, does anyone know how to read icq away messages with kopete?
<qos> so, does anyone know how to read icq away messages with kopete
<penguinboy> Happy 4th to all you nerds and geeks!
<penguinboy> Happy 4th to all you nerds and geeks!
<twidget> how do I run sndconfig from the command line?
<twidget> Any idea why my screen does this after some time passes? http://www.flickr.com/photos/twidget/23520828/
<twidget> This is my video card: http://usa.asus.com/products/vga/en6600/overview.htm
<nikkia> twidget, it happens to everyone at some point :/
<nikkia> usually, its only when you switch between console and X 'at an unlucky time'
<twidget> nikkia: but does it continue happening?
<twidget> rebooting...
<nikkia> twidget, basically, X and the console doesn't seem to properly save-state between context switches, and so what seems to happen is you switch between them, and the card's registers get boffed, but since X and the console just continue blissfully unaware of any change/failure, they don't correct for the situation, sometimes remote logging in and restarting X will fix it..
<nikkia> and it isn't something unique to nvidia cards/chipsets, i've seen the same sort of thing from S3, ATI and nVidia chips
<GameCat> hi
<nikkia> twidget, the nvidia cards do have one failing that seems to trigger that situation more than any other manufacturer though
<nikkia> that being that the VESA stuff is *highly* destructive of the X state, basically, if you touch vesa while running X, you WILL end up with a screen of garbage sooner or later
<twidget> nikkia: any idea why my CDs won't play?
<nikkia> twidget, no idea
<twidget> I'm just about fed up with this
<GameCat> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<GameCat> any ideas how to fix that error?
<GameCat> I don't think it's the server - same sources fil is fine on my laptop
<nikkia> GameCat: try apt-get clean   perhaps ?
<GameCat> nikkia: I will, thanks...
<nikkia> its probably a corrupt local copy of the packages list
<GameCat> clean didn't help - same error
<GameCat> can i delete the local copies manually maybe?
<nikkia> dunno
<GameCat> here goes :)
<GameCat> hmm, same error, local caches recreated
<bccs> How can i set KDE to open all windows centered?
<GameCat> control centre > desktop > window behaviour > moving tab > placement:centered
<GameCat> sort3d :)
<bccs> How the "Smart" option works? because most of the Windows opens in the top-left corner
<markc> Qt: Locales not supported on X server <- any ideas how to fix this ?
<hon> GameCat: is there any way to set the placement of minicli?
<GameCat> smart will aim for using any free desktop space - if desktop is empty, it'll start top left
<GameCat> hon: dunno what minicli is sorry
<hon> ALT+F2 menu
<bccs> GameCat: tks a lot
<GameCat> hon: ah so thats what that's called - no idea on that, it's not a window, it's a dialog
<GameCat> bccs: no probs, glad to help
<hon> thanks anyway :)
<froud> chaps I have tried upgrading my hoary to breezy about 5 times now. each time I endup with no xserver and no kde. any clues as to what I am doing wrong
<GameCat> froud: not here, sorry
<froud> has anyone managed a dist-upgrade of kubuntu fom hoary to breezy?
<yasser> hello???
<yasser> how do i get on net???
<GameCat> yasser: you are :)
<yasser> thanks
<Poromies> :D
<GameCat> yasser: you're welcome - that was easy :)
<yasser> can some1 tell me how i can configure adsl in kubuntuPLZ
<froud> yasser: what type of dsl connection r u using
<froud> pppoe
<yasser> YES ethernet adsl
<froud> your dsl connected directly to your ethernet card
<froud> you need to install and config the pppoe
<yasser> how do i disconnect & connect manually??
<froud> why do you want to connect/disconnect
<froud> just stay connected
<shogo> pon poff
<yasser> no theres a download/upload limit
<froud> dsl is an always on technology :-)
<froud> how much 3 GB
<yasser> 1 GB:(
<GameCat> wow - thats not a lot
<froud> ouch where are you
<yasser> india!!
<froud> ok so use pon and poff
<yasser> in terminal??
<froud> yes that is the terminal
<yasser> ok how do i go online in the first place??
<froud> not sure if there is a gui app for it
<yasser> in terminal??
<froud> when you do pon does it connect?
<froud> do pon then ping www.google.com
<othernoob> froud, shouldn't he configure his connection first ;)
<froud> yasser: I am assuming you have config the connection
<othernoob> via pppoeconf...
<othernoob> froud, considering his first question I somehow doubt it
<froud> yasser: if not do as othernoob say
<yasser> look i had no idea heres what i did.....when i was using mepis..it had this adsl/ppoe config app...when i clicked on it launched into a terminal with the command sudo /usr/sbin/pppoeconf i typed this now and its working
<yasser> am i right??
<yasser> YES???
<froud> :-)
<GameCat> yes 
<shogo> no stress
<froud> use pppoeconf to configure the connection details
<yasser> yes i have configured the connection....i was SO SURPRISED that i did not ave to give any info except uerid & password
<yasser> wow!!!
<GameCat> yasser: if pppoeconf doesn't run you may need to install it - apt-get install pppoeconf
<othernoob> btw, pppoeconf also tells you how to connect/disconnect manually..
<yasser> and in XP i had to install some stupid software
<bccs> Why ubuntu comes with glib-1.2 and glib-2.0?
<yasser> LINUX ROCKS!!
<shogo> and caps suck
<yasser> sorry:)
<yasser> i have configured my connection using commands....just wanted to know if theres a nice gui way
<bccs> Has anyone here installed mono in kubuntu?
<yasser> i get an error with synaptic often...it asks me for the ubuntu hoary cd??
<GameCat> yasser: that will depend on wether the file you asked for is on the CD or not I assume
<yasser> ok when i type poff i get this /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<othernoob> yasser: then you're trying to install something that is on the cd. open your sources.list and place a # in front of the deb cdrom.. line
<othernoob> if it bothers you, of course..
<eolo> hi guys ihave an nvidia geforce fx go 5700 on my laptop and i would like to install her drivers in my kubuntu, someone feels like guiding me in the process?
<_yasser> anyone from india???
<_yasser> anyone from india???
<GameCat> eolo: all I did was drop to init 3 and run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" but that is on a desktop machine...
<eolo> ok i try, (drop to runlevel 3?)
<GameCat> yeah
<GameCat> so no X server is running while the driver is installling
<eolo> and how do i switch to runlevel 3
<GameCat> ah right
<eolo> newbie
<GameCat> the easiest way is to open a shell and do "sudo init 3" - but be warned, that will kill the x server and anything else you have running and drop you back to command line
<eolo> thanks
<GameCat> so save anything important first
<eolo> i' ll be back ,hope, soon
* GameCat crosses his fingers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have a question what are the diffrent run levels and what do they do?
<GameCat> afaik 5 is x server gui and 3 is no x server, 6 is reboot and 0 is shut down
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok thats simple enough
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to look at the hardware specs in kubuntu?
<GameCat> requirement, or what you have?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or device manager?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think so
<GameCat> kinfocenter
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx ^_^
<GameCat> np
<othernoob> GameCat, are you familiar with wine?
<GameCat> othernoob: nope
<GameCat> I have crossover office on here, but not the free one
<othernoob> meh :/  would anyone happen to know how to end wine when a game crashes/freezes and leaves a black screen?
<GameCat> can you do a ctrl-alt-F3 to get to another login?
<GameCat> if so, log in and kill it that way
<GameCat> if not, I've no idea :/
<othernoob> i will have to try that next time, even though i hope there's no next time. in a vane attempt i tried alt f1,alt f4, ctrlaltdel, alt-tab..and of course, reset button(which was the only thing that worked)
<GameCat> yeah
<GameCat> the ctrl-alt F2 to F6 should all give you a terminal
<GameCat> once you kill the process, ctrl-alt-F7 will get you back to kde
<othernoob> thanks, didnt know that :)
<GameCat> pleasure - that isn't just kubuntu - most distros are set up that way
<GameCat> certainly redhat and suse and whitebox to my certain knowledge
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know about sound cards?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i have a real problem with mine
<GameCat> oh whoops
<othernoob> at the moment i'm trying to finally finish dune2000 lol. quit on the last level on win98, didnt run on xp, but it does on wine..not great..but it runs.
<GameCat> I just found a reference to ubuntu runlevels and realised I gave the guy with the nvidia question the wrong info :(
<othernoob> ..sometimes..
<GameCat> hope he forgives me (after he figures it out!)
<othernoob> lol, what did you give him?
<GameCat> 3
<GameCat> init 3 is the redhat runlevel for cli :)
<GameCat> on ubuntu the default is 2 so him doing init 3 won't do him any good :(
<othernoob> what is 3 on ubuntu?
<eolo> hi gamecat
<GameCat> hey eolo - how did it go - I just realised I gave you wrong info about the runlevels - sorry m8 :(
<eolo> i did install nvidia-glx, but now my desktop is awful
<GameCat> did you edit your xorg.conf?
<eolo> i had some problems, but...
<eolo> no i didn't
<hon> I have a *little* problem, can someone test this and see if it is only mine or it is more general: Show Desktop (Alt+Ctrl+D), now go to another Desktop (Say Ctrl+F2). does it go to desktop 2 or it just undos the Show Desktop Command?
<eolo> what should i change
<GameCat> hang on - I'll check this time :)
<GameCat> eolo: less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.Debian
<GameCat> instructions right near the top
<eolo> ok thanks
<GameCat>         Minimum requirements:
<GameCat>         In Section "Module"
<GameCat>            add Load "glx"
<GameCat>            remove Load "dri"
<GameCat>            remove Load "GLcore"
<GameCat>         In Section "Device"
<GameCat>            Change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<GameCat> then restart x
<GameCat> logging out and back in is enough to do that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know anything about sound cards and drivers?
<GameCat> not me foamy, sorry
<GameCat> no soundcard here
* GameCat hates computers that make a noise :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<isai> hi
<isai> I just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and would like to know how to adjust my network settings. I have a wireless card and ubuntu had a program from selecting WEP, etc. Does kubuntu have one?
<GameCat> it's in the kde control center
<GameCat> which is in the main k menu
<isai> Okay, I have that open, which option?
<GameCat> no interface showing?
<GameCat> it should show available devices, then you pick one to set up
<GameCat> oh, and the administrator mode is sometimes awkward - you might want to try "sudo kcontrol" if it won't let you into admin mode
<isai> there is nothing that says interface.
<isai> I just checked synaptic. I don't actually have kubuntu installed, just all the kde stuff. Do I have to install kubuntu for these programs to install?
<GameCat> thats a kde thing, not a kubuntu thing specifically
<_john> hello
<_john> <_<
<isai> if I install kubuntu, will I still be able to use the GNOME stuff I have right now to configure my network, etc.?
<_john> yeah
<_john> i did that
<_john> with an apt-get install 
<_john> then you just change your session
<_john> you can use GNOME or KDE whenever you want
<isai> _john: how do I config. my network in kubuntu? is it different from ubuntu?
<GameCat> I have to go eat - see you later
<_john> well i dont know, i just switched to KDE today
<_john> but you can use all of the gnome applications
<buz> what do you need to configure wrt to you network
<isai> _john: but is there a way that KDE does it specifically?
<isai> buz: WEP
<_john> I wouldn't exactly know. 
<_john> sorry.
<buz> mhh theres kwifimanager i think
<buz> never used it tho
<arcanistherogue> sweet.
<isai> im install kwifi right now...
<isai> arcanis: how did you change your name?
<arcanistherogue> Hey guys, why do people say KDE is so bad?  my friends are practically yelling at me for switching from GNOME...
<arcanistherogue> see that box to the right?
<arcanistherogue> highlight the name in it and type your new one
<arcanistherogue> im sure there is an IRC command also
<isai> arcan: some people don't like KDE because its not GPL completely. But I think it has more to do with aethetics.
<arcanistherogue> heh, thast why I love it
<penguinboy> +J
<arcanistherogue> I care about how things look, I have this glossy windows theme with all matching icons and stuff
<shogo> kde is not gpl ?hu
<arcanistherogue> +j
<arcanistherogue> +J
<arcanistherogue> what does that do?
<buz> wtf, kde IS completely gpl
<isai> shogo: it has a cross license with LGPL or something like that. Please don't ask me about the specifically, I really am not an expert in that.
<buz> and has been for a long time
<buz> same for qt
<shogo> i think kde+qt are all gpl under linux
<buz> qt4 is gonna be gpl on linux,mac, win
<buz> qt3 is gpl on linux,mac
<isai> Anyways, I remember using GNOME 0.9 and 1.1, it was nice then.
<isai> you could config whatever your wanted. It was especially nice with sawfish.
<shogo> an gtk IS LGPL
<isai> then 2.0 came out (it took forever to come out). It was a complete dog and thats why I switched to KDE.
<shogo> so...
<buz> besides, who wants a stinky foot on his desktop?
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<isai> Also the GNOME guys have been smoking something funky.
<yoz> hey geeks.. I want to solve a little thingie in kde.. it popups thing slike "The KDE Window Manager. activate" or even "Konversation" when I use this client. Any clue what the option is to disable that?
<isai> they took away a lot of config stuff and came up with that horrible spatial nautilus.
<isai> it sucks.
<isai> I don't even think the gnome guys use it themselves.
<arcanistherogue> i used nautilus <_<
<buz> nautilus is still better than that god awful osxfinder
<arcanistherogue> but then again ive only been using linux for about 2 months
<buz> i honestly dont think the people who wrote osx finder used it for more than 5minutes
<yoz> isai: don't wanna bother or something though can you guys take a look at my issue?
<buz> yoz: what exactly do the windows say
<arcanistherogue> is it that white box?
<arcanistherogue> that you get when you hover
<arcanistherogue> or is it the faded blue one in the top left
<isai> have you guys tried viewing CVS dirs. or SVN dirs with nautilus. the windows pop up everywhere.
<arcanistherogue> like you get when amaroK changes tracks
<yoz> buz: it just inform about the aplication.. right now I get one like "Konversation (my client) and the nickname with the phrase this user wrote"
<isai> yoz: what program?
<buz> actually i like that ;)
<buz> usually you can deactivate it in the menu of the app
<arcanistherogue> where is it?
<isai> yoz: sorry, can't helped you with that. Im using xchat.
<buz> sometimes in the config, sometimes its called notifications where you can set all sorts of stuff
<buz> with konversation it lives in settings -configure notifications
<yoz> isai: it's generally.. when I minimize windows in kde I get for example "The KDE Window Manager"
<arcanistherogue> hey, which is better, kopete or gaim?
<buz> kopete of course
<yoz> it's not irc client related.
<yoz> buz: get my point?
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<buz> not really
<isai> yoz: is it the tip of the day dialog box?
<buz> generally, you can configure on per app level what dialogs it will show
<yoz> isai: when I minimize a windows for example.. it just pops up the following "The KDE Window Manager" and under it "activate" 
<yoz> s/windows/window
<yoz> weird.
<arcanistherogue> man, kde is bueatiful
<buz> arcanistherogue: what theme do you use
<arcanistherogue> plastik
<buz> me too
<isai> yoz: is kwin running?
<arcanistherogue> with a matching firefox theme
<buz> many hate it but i like it
<arcanistherogue> i love it!
<arcanistherogue> its the best
<buz> it's not quite as overdone was baghira
<buz> as
<arcanistherogue> i didnt see that one
<arcanistherogue> i only saw a couple
<arcanistherogue> like this old school one
<buz> looks like osx 
<arcanistherogue> hmmm
<arcanistherogue> lemme check that out
<buz> but metal osx is butt ugly if you ask me
<buz> pin stripes is ok, but that metal stuff, wtf where they thinking
<buz> were,even
<isai> the metal stuff is for flash.
<arcanistherogue> ;_; where do i change theme again... ive been using kde for about 1 hour, i forgot...
<isai> at work my managers love 'flash'. even if its not usable.
<buz> kcontrol
<yoz> isai: I killed it and it was a bad idea.
<arcanistherogue> how do i get to kcontrol?
<buz> i usually run away from customers that want flash
<buz> run it :)
<isai> yoz: i didn't tell you to kill it.
<buz> its also in the kmenu as control center
<yoz> isai: I know.. 8)
<isai> arcan: its in the K menu called 'control center'
<isai> yoz: do you still get the pop up?
<yoz> yeah
<yoz> isai: kwin _is_ running
<arcanistherogue> hmmm... in control center, it says my machine is i686... is that because i have a 64 bit processor?
<arcanistherogue> </newbie question> <_<
<yoz> isai: at least "ps aux" show that
<isai> arcan: no, i686 is just x86 version extensions.
<arcanistherogue> oh.
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot
<Soneras> btw. did you guys see the Clearlooks-DeepSky theme for GTK2? I haven'T ever really thought about this 8don't use many gtk apps - I'm a good KDE citizen =)), but wouldn't this be a good 'defaault' for those-apps-theres-no-qt-equivalent?
<penguinboy> O_o
<arcanistherogue> aw man, apparently I don't have baghira
<arcanistherogue> wtf is up with this? when im playign this one mp3 the sound stops 10 seconds in
<arcanistherogue> only on that one though
<isai> yoz: im sorry i really don't know that your problem is. You could probably get better help in #kde.
<buz> Soneras: i just use gtk-qt to take care of that
<yoz> isai: thanks alot for you help anyway!
<Soneras> buz:: did so myself before, but there are always some elements that don't quite feel right (like tabs beeing too small for text aand such)
<Soneras> somehow I got hooked on this clearlooks style... strange
<isai> where I can I find new KDE styles?
<othernoob> kde-look.org ?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> good place
<McScruff> does anyone know an app that controls cpu fan?
<isai> any recommednations on good styles?
<Soneras> depends on your taste
<Soneras> I'd recommend qtcurve - a very simple and elegant one
<arcanistherogue> hey how do i move my applications to different desktops?
<othernoob> right click->to desktop ? 
<penguinboy> si
<isai> kubuntu comes with additional style packages called kdeartwork-style. its a good starting point for more styles.
<qbit> McScruff: lm_sensors has a fancontrol which can be configured with a pwmconfig script, but it is somewhat arcane and doesn't access the complete range on my system
<qbit> McScruff: and whether it will even work, or not, depends upon your hardware
<slow-motion> hello
<slow-motion> i have a small problem with tor under kubuntu. can someone help me with it?
<slow-motion> Jul 04 20:18:24.394 [notice]  tor_init(): Tor v0.0.9.2. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.
<slow-motion> Jul 04 20:18:24.395 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<slow-motion> Jul 04 20:18:24.395 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<slow-motion> Jul 04 20:18:24.395 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
<isai> slow-motion: be careful not to flood.
<slow-motion> do i have to change the user-id to 1000 or what user-id does tor need?
<slow-motion> or do i need to change it to my user-id?
<QueerAsFolk> hey crimsun
<`crimsun> hi
<Mez> Riddell, you around?
<QueerAsFolk> hey Mez
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<godsmoke> slow-motion_: where did you get that error?
<slow-motion_> when i tried to start tor
<godsmoke> ... did you start it as root?
<Mez> what are the KDE updates that have been pushed through? I've only jsdut got my computer back on the net after 4 days
<godsmoke> Mez: just look at the apt repositories ...
<slow-motion_> i started it as a normal user
<godsmoke> like everyone else
<godsmoke> slow-motion_: well -- obviously it's complaining -- so start it as root
<Mez> yeah, I'm WONDERING IF THEY CAME FORM BACKPORTS OR SOMETHING
<Mez> damn caps
<slow-motion_> i think i need to change the uid to my uid. but i forgot where i can find it and the command to change it.
<godsmoke> no ...
<Soneras> I'm not sure atm, but shouldn't tor be running as a deamon, and thus as root?
<godsmoke> uid 1000 is the standard first user-created non-root account
<slow-motion_> godsmoke i think it is a bad idea to start it as root.
<godsmoke> slow-motion_: I don't know where you got that idea
<godsmoke> /var/lib/* is not going to be owned by your user
<godsmoke> this is a dumb discussion
<godsmoke> sudo the process
<godsmoke> end of story
<godsmoke> I'm sure it's right in the manual for tor as well
<godsmoke> and you just didn't bother to read it
<slow-motion_> but is it not to dangerous for the system, when it runs as root?
<godsmoke> you're not making any sense
<godsmoke> everything is dangerous
<slow-motion_> i just want to start is with my user
<slow-motion_> not as root.
<godsmoke> it obviously needs root access -- most likely for the ports it's using
<godsmoke> sigh
<slow-motion_> sudo tor
<slow-motion_> Jul 04 20:55:37.313 [notice]  tor_init(): Tor v0.0.9.2. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.
<slow-motion_> Jul 04 20:55:37.315 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (0). You must fix this to proceed.
<slow-motion_> Jul 04 20:55:37.315 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<slow-motion_> Jul 04 20:55:37.316 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
<slow-motion_>  for you godsmoke 
<godsmoke> well, check who it IS owned by ...
<godsmoke> god -- why are you even asking here?
<godsmoke> this has nothing to do with kubuntu
<QueerAsFolk> godsmoke don't you think you are being a little rude
<monchy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<godsmoke> no -- I think he needs to do something on his own
<QueerAsFolk> oh
<QueerAsFolk> this is one of those rtfm things
<godsmoke> it's completely unrelated to kubuntu
<godsmoke> it shouldn't even be a matter for this room
<slow-motion_> so godsmoke then i'm shure you can tell me where i have to ask?
<HiFi_dk> hi.. could someone tell what version of kppp is in Kubuntu ? trying to fill a bug report, but not on the kubuntu system right now
<QueerAsFolk> "A person with ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole."
<godsmoke> yes -- you should A. read the tor manual, and not rely on apt setting up the application, so you think you don't have to configure anything, or do anything for yourself, B) you should go to the tor irc channel
<godsmoke> "Drop by the #tor IRC channel at irc.oftc.net"
<QueerAsFolk> that is nice godsmoke 
<QueerAsFolk> very nice
<QueerAsFolk> kppp version is 2.3.1
<godsmoke> HiFi_dk: for future reference: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<HiFi_dk> godsmoke: ok, was trying to find that
<QueerAsFolk> HiFi_dk: did you see that the current version of kpppp is 2.3.1
<HiFi_dk> thx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to make mplayer 's video bigger
<godsmoke> you mean, make the window bigger?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea the video is really small
<godsmoke> you just drag the window corner
<godsmoke> like with any other window
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea but the image dosen't get bigger
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it stays the same size
<godsmoke> that's because you didn't turn on -zoom
<QueerAsFolk> i do not think it will
<McScruff> does anyone know an app to control cpu fan?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<godsmoke> you need to turn on software-based video zoom to do that
<godsmoke> McScruff: hrm ... that should all be handled by your power management system (apm, acpi, so forth)
<McScruff> need to find it
<godsmoke> good -- then find it -- there are a number of systems with proprietary devices
<godsmoke> do some googling on your laptop
<McScruff> on my pc..
<godsmoke> your pc?
<McScruff> yes
<godsmoke> since when do motherboards allow fan control via software?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't seem to find zoom in the prefrences
<godsmoke> Chameleon22: preferences?
<godsmoke> mplayer -zoom
<godsmoke> simple as that
<godsmoke> not Chameleon22, ChurcH_of_FoamY*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that a command?
<godsmoke> yes ... it's how you start mplayer
<godsmoke> that's what you asked about -- mplayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could not run the specified command
<godsmoke> then you don't have mplayer installed correctly
<QueerAsFolk> hey hey hey kalenedrael 
<Poromies> godsmoke: um my motherboard allows me to adjust fanspeeds via software, have done so since '03
<godsmoke> how else would you start mplayer?
<Poromies> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never mind i typed it wrong >.<
<godsmoke> ok -- well, news to me -- I never use that stuff
<QueerAsFolk> how can i probe my vid card to see what kind it is?
<godsmoke> lspci
<QueerAsFolk> danke
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope diden't work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it dosen't start it or nothing
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> what are you doing?
<godsmoke> you're giving me very little information
<QueerAsFolk> just sitting here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mplayer -zoom
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> that was the zoom command
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to open it through the console
<godsmoke> that doesn't make it play video
<godsmoke> you have to tell it WHAT video you want it to play
<godsmoke> haven't you ever used mplayer?
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not like that no
<godsmoke> mplayer -zoom porn.avi
<godsmoke> that's the only way to use mplayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<godsmoke> anything else is NOT mplayer
<godsmoke> it's a front end to it
<godsmoke> which is a totally different application
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't know
<godsmoke> #mplayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<godsmoke> 103 people there, ready to regurgitate information directly from the manual, just for you
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> now now godsmoke 
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<malte> lol
<shogo> damn loler
<malte> :D
<QueerAsFolk> "A person with ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole."
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<godsmoke> QueerAsFolk: good thing that isn't law
<godsmoke> or our world would be in trouble
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<malte> lol
<QueerAsFolk> anyone here?
<QueerAsFolk> welcome Shuddertrix 
<Riddell> QueerAsFolk: there are people here, ask if you have questions
<QueerAsFolk> no question...just wanted to see if anyone was awake
<QueerAsFolk> wasap wasap
<wasap> i googled this and i still cant find an answer. how do i get my recycle bin to go on my desktop in kde 3.4  i dont like it on the bar
<tsunammis> Bonjour tous le monde
<QueerAsFolk> Bonjour mes ami
<seth_k> salut
<tsunammis> euh je suis tout nouveau sur Kubuntu
<tsunammis> il est vraiment sympa, mais bon quand j'essai de me connecter a msn messenger il me dit mot de passe invalide
<tsunammis> alors que c'est le bon
<tsunammis> lol
<shogo> tsunammis: c'est un chan anglophone ici
<shogo> tu peux essayer sur #ubuntu-fr
<QueerAsFolk> Accueillir  Kubuntu. 
<shogo> tsunammis: avec quel soft tu te connectes a msn ?
<tsunammis> je suis dessus en ce moment
<tsunammis> shogo avec Kopete je croi
<shogo> ah oui alors ils pourront pas grand chose sur #ubuntu-fr :/
<shogo> tu peux parler anglais ? tu auras plus de rponses
<tsunammis> ou  moin que je trouve un autre log que Kopete :s
<shogo> tsunammis: quelle version de kopete ?
<QueerAsFolk> essayer d'aller  #kopete pour rpond  mon ami
<tsunammis> shogo Je ne sais pas du tout
<shogo> tsunammis: Aide / A propos de Kopete
<tsunammis> QueerAsFolk Thanks you
<Mez> Please note this is an ENGLISH channel
<tsunammis> shogo je vais voir ca
<Mez> #ubunutu-fr
<Mez> #ubuntu-fr 
<shogo> Mez: please note you can be polite on irc
<QueerAsFolk> Vous etes la plupart d'accueil.  Je susi content pour aider!
<tsunammis> shogo v0.10
<Mez> shogo, I'm being polite :D 
<shogo> QueerAsFolk: your french is not so bad :)
<QueerAsFolk> merci
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<tsunammis> QueerAsFolk Yes, your french is good ;-) but my english is very bad :D
<QueerAsFolk> merci mes ami
<tsunammis> no problem
<QueerAsFolk> Mex when did they give you an op badge???
<QueerAsFolk> Mez
<seth_k> tsunammis, si il n'y a personne a #ubuntu-fr, on peut essayer de vous aider ici. Je me souviens que Kopete a quelques problems quand on l'utilise avec Hoary
<QueerAsFolk> i do that all the time typing Mex for Mez
<Mez> quite a while back QueerAsFolk 
<QueerAsFolk> i have never seen you wear it
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Mez> I dont wear it normally ;) I was just checking something
<QueerAsFolk> the Mez can turn into the Mezzinator!
<shogo> maybe an upgrade of kopete will fix the bug, anyone have experimented the bad login bug with kopete 0.10 ?
<seth_k> indeed
* Mez pokes seth_k with a big stick
<seth_k> methinks the latest breezy version fixes it
<seth_k> i had to switch to gaim
* seth_k eats the stick
<Mez> remember seth - I am the taskmaster here... not you
<QueerAsFolk> be careful seth
<shogo> so many problems with msn, why dont people just use jabber ? :/
<seth_k> you know it
<buz> or icq at least
<tsunammis> seth_k d'accord merci bien, je ne comprend pas comment installer des logiciels c'est pour cela, sinon avec Kopete je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter
<Mez> QueerAsFolk, seth and I work together outside of Ubuntu stuff - see http://www.invisionfree.com/ for more details :D
<seth_k> tsunammis, vous pouvez essayer d'utiliser GAIM?
<tsunammis> il faudrait que je puisse installer un autre logiciel comme par exemple gAIM
<QueerAsFolk> Mez tyou know this is Penguinboy right?
<seth_k> ouais
<shogo> tsunammis: sudo apt-get install gaim
<seth_k> Mez, what's the latest version of Kopete in backports?
<QueerAsFolk> so you provide forums?
<monchy> invisionfree was a good service
<seth_k> yeah
<QueerAsFolk> was not is?
<Mez> QueerAsFolk, sorry ... whats the problem with penguinboy?
<seth_k> still is :P
<tsunammis> je vien de faire sudo apt-get install gaim, mais rien ne sais passs :s
<monchy> well i haven't used it in a while, but it was good when i used it lol
<QueerAsFolk> i c
<shogo> tsunammis: parles en sur #ubuntu-fr gaim ils connaissent
<QueerAsFolk> monch: did you know the Mezzinator and seth the stick eating boy ran it?
<Mez> seth it's not in backports
<monchy> no
<seth_k> mmkay
<monchy> not til now lol
<Mez> mez@apathy:/backports/tree/dists/hoary-backports-staging/universe/binary-i386$ apt-cache show kopete | grep Version
<Mez> Version: 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2
<Mez> Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1
<Mez> Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<seth_k> we don't run it, a guy that Mez worked with back in the day does
<Mez> lol
<Mez> ;)
<tsunammis> shogo merci en faite maintenant j'arrive  l'installer, par contre je suis en train de constater que le ctrl + C (copier/coller) ne marche pas lol fort embetant
<seth_k> haha
<Mez> we work together on it though
<seth_k> quel horreur
<QueerAsFolk> kewl
<seth_k> et vous utilisez Hoary Kubuntu?
<QueerAsFolk> is seth the stick eating boy nice to work with?
<tsunammis> oui
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<seth_k> (oy, je parle trop d'espanol... j'oublie mon francais)
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<shogo> seth_k: your french is very good
<Mez> kopete 0.10.2 = latest hoary version
<seth_k> thankums shogo
<QueerAsFolk> adieu mon ami
<penguinboy> bonjour
<seth_k> tsunammis, Kopete ne marche pas pour moi, meme en Breezy. Donc je crois qu'il faut trouver un autre logiciel. Si ctrl + C ne marche pas en Gaim... aMSN, peut-etre?
<seth_k> (eh, il faut que vous ayez Klipper pour utiliser CTRL + C, vous savez?)
<tsunammis> voila je vien de reussir d'installer Gaim
<seth_k> yay
<penguinboy> wonderful!@
<tsunammis> non je ne sais pas
<tsunammis> on peut ce tutoyer non ?
<seth_k> tutoyer, ca veut dire... ?
<unome> tu aulieu de vous
<Mez> my head hurts
<seth_k> go over to #ubuntu-fr, Mez, I'll bet they speak English there :D
* Mez opers up again
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> LOL
* Mez slaps seth_k around a bit with tux
<seth_k> wrong channel, kid
<seth_k> Tux lives in #invisionfree
<seth_k> you're so violent to me
<monchy> he's just showing his affection for you :P
<seth_k> i'm... hesitant
<Mez> TuxWars!
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<Mez> Seth, you're evil - remember - you have a RED duck :D
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<uniq> hi.
<seth_k> mm, taskmaster duck
<monchy> i'm waiting for one of you to make a typo when you say duck
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<uniq> penguinboy: why 3 times? once should be enought.
<penguinboy> i am not sure
<penguinboy> i laugh a lot
<seth_k> save screen space, use commas
<penguinboy> i feel that laughing is good for the soul
<seth_k> or 12-year-old-AOLer version: lololololol
<uniq> then 'lol, lol, lol' would do it. 3 lines is much more noisy.
<penguinboy> i c
<penguinboy> i will consider it in the future
<penguinboy> not making any promises thoughj
<seth_k> hahahaha, did you just say that to the man with the op badge?
<seth_k> burn him!
<penguinboy> for what....I am entitled to my opinion...else tyranny reighns
<nikkia> no, better still, set fire to him, then throw rocks at him!
<Mez> <seth_k> save screen space, use commas <-- sounds like a government slogan
<seth_k> or if he weighs the same as a duck...
<Mez> "Practice Safe sex, use a Virus Scanner"
<penguinboy> build a bridge out of him
<buz> he said je**** aw fuck
<seth_k> yay!
<Mez> buz, mind your language please
<seth_k> gj penguinboy
<seth_k> $penguinboy['cookies'] ++;
<penguinboy> i know mon ami
<penguinboy> i love Monty puthon
<seth_k> so why should we cut Mez's heart out with a spoon?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> or
<penguinboy> lol, lol, lol
<uniq> back on topic please.
<Mez> uniq: since when has there been a topic? :P
<penguinboy> lol
<nikkia> yeah, there may be people wanting to ask where their root password is, so shhhhh
<seth_k> kinda what I was thinking... nobody has any questions right now
<seth_k> but mmkay
<Mez> nikkia - #ubuntu
<Mez> :P
<uniq> mez: well. since this is #kubuntu we don't talk about cutting peoples hearts out.
<penguinboy> uniq this is basically what goes on here all day long,.....
<monchy> we just sit here and idle instead
<monchy> woohoo
<kalenedrael> unless someone actually has a quesion
<kalenedrael> question
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Mez] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/ || EVERYONE I HOPE THAT YOU HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY AND PARTY HARDY GUYS AND GALS!
<uniq> penguinboy: that doesn't mean that is what's wanted.
<penguinboy> and when someone has a question....we are very helpful
<monchy> 10 secons later topic is changed back
<Mez> uniq - fair comment :D
<Mez> monchy - I just corrected the typos :D
* nikkia plays the 'guess the *not* 3 weeks old can of soda' game
<monchy> oh i know, i'm just going along with the theme that nothing can change in here ;)
<shogo> who celebrate the independance day here ?
<penguinboy> uniq do you recommend we just sit here and stare until someone asks a question?
<uniq> penguinboy: yes.
* unome celebrates
<penguinboy> i c
<Mez> technically, that shouldn't be there... It's racist
<shogo> yep
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Mez] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/
<penguinboy> uniq you are the head op here?
<nikkia> mez, how is it racist?
<uniq> penguinboy: no.
<penguinboy> i c
<nikkia> mez, a day celebrating a bloody war between one bunch of angry old englishmen, and another bunch of angry old englishmen, doesn't seem much to involve race, as i can see
<Mez> nikkia: If celebrating St. Georges Day in England is considered racist, then so is celebrating Independence Day :D
<penguinboy> Welcome bhna!
<penguinboy> pull up a chair and sit a spell
<Mez> you are our 1000th Customer!
<penguinboy> YEAH!!!!!!
<penguinboy> throw the confetti
* Mez throws tickertape over bhna
<Mez> you dont win anything
<Mez> I just like ticker tape
<penguinboy> just the tickertape
<monchy> as todays special customer, you are going to be told exactly what to say and how to think
<penguinboy> YEAH!
<bhna> have a party?
<penguinboy> Mez a word in pc if you please?
<penguinboy> yoo hoo....Messinator?
<Mez> pc?
<bhna> sorry, what is tickertape?
<penguinboy> si mon ami
<monchy> private chat Mez
<Mez> gonna say, my PCs too small for 2 people to fit in
<monchy> lol
<penguinboy> adios godsmoke
<monchy> good riddance
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> adie mon ami....its dinner time
<penguinboy> adieu
<ultramancool> hi
<liz4rd> hey
<uniq> hi liz4rd.
<liz4rd> hey man
<liz4rd> no, i wont be stupid today :P i have a headach :(
<uniq> good. not the headach but that you'll be a nice boy.
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> you made me feel really small right there
<liz4rd> :P
<uniq> :)
* Mez pats liz4rd :D 
<ilba7r> any one know of a simple wyswyg webpage editor for a newbie
<uniq> nvu
<liz4rd> nvu
<ilba7r> thanx
<uniq> !learn WYSIWYG What You See Is What You Get
<kinfo> Inprinted WYSIWYG (memory injection successful)
<liz4rd> anyone els notice nvu is soooo mozilla composer :P
<pv_> imprint
<uniq> i've never used it.
<liz4rd> open it up its exactly like nvu but composer was first
<nikkia> liz4rd: doesn't surprise me
<nikkia> lots of people miss composer
<liz4rd> yeah :P
<nikkia> liz4rd: also, i think this quote may go some way to explaining it:
<nikkia> Nvu was started from the Mozilla Composer code base.  As you may have heard, the Mozilla Internet suite is in the process of being broken up into individual pieces (browser, email, etc.).  Nvu will pick up where Composer left off, adding additional features, functionality and ease of use.
<nikkia> so really, its not in the least bit surprising that it looks like mozilla composer, really
<liz4rd> mmm yeah
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<rodolfo> hi, is someone using wifi?
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> why?
<kalenedrael> need help with something?
<rodolfo> I have problems with the configuration
<liz4rd> generaly :P
<kalenedrael> :P
<kalenedrael> ok, what problems, specifically?
<kalenedrael> and what wifi card are you using?
<rodolfo> configuring with kcontrol does not store the values
<kalenedrael> for...?
<rodolfo> I have centrino
<kalenedrael> ok, and the drivers, work, right?
<rodolfo> yes
<rodolfo> I am connected now
<kalenedrael> and you can't store what values?
<rodolfo> with adsl router
<rodolfo> not from the gui
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> i just use iwconfig and dhclient (or set a static ip if i'm at home)
<rodolfo> and dhcp does not work, the card doesn't get enabled
<kalenedrael> hmm
<rodolfo> static is ok
<kalenedrael> is your router running a dhcp server?
<rodolfo> yes
<kalenedrael> ok, and what program are you using for dhcp on this end?
<rodolfo> it works with win
<rodolfo> Im not sure...
<kalenedrael> try dhclient
<kalenedrael> it comes with kubuntu
<kalenedrael> or i think it did
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: honk
<Mez> Shall I build 0.12.2 for k3b ?
<Mez> It's been released
<Mez> http://k3b.plainblack.com/news2
<_rodolfo> kalenedrael?
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> what?
<_rodolfo> ok, dhclient worked
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Mez> *checking if auto-reply
<kalenedrael> cool
<_rodolfo> it has overridden the static address
<_rodolfo> could the problem depend on kde?
<godsmoke> _rodolfo: what problem are you having?
<_rodolfo> I try to set the network card with kcontrol
<_rodolfo> the wifi card
<kalenedrael> don't use a GUI config tool unless you have to...
<_rodolfo> if I edit /etc/network/interfaces, then the network restarts, but the wifi does not work
<_rodolfo> I have to reboot
<godsmoke> well, you're going to have to be more specific than "does not work"
<godsmoke> you NEVER have to reboot
<godsmoke> the only reason to reboot a linux machine is to install a new kernel
<_rodolfo> it does not get the signal
<_rodolfo> that sounds good...
<godsmoke> ok -- explain this slowly, one step at a time ... because "does not get the signal" doesn't mean very much -- and I can't help you
<_rodolfo> let's say the wifi card is up and connected...
<_rodolfo> with a static ip
<godsmoke> connected, as in, authenticated with the wireless access point?
<_rodolfo> yes
#kubuntu 2005-07-10
<godsmoke> ok
<_rodolfo> then I "disable" eth1 (my wifi card) through kcontrol...
<godsmoke> why?
<_rodolfo> because I have adsl on demand
<_rodolfo> not permanently connected
<godsmoke> well, you shouldn't be using kcontrol to disable the interface
<_rodolfo> if I try to enable it again, it does not connect
<godsmoke> of course not
<_rodolfo> why?
<godsmoke> you can't have this both ways
<kalenedrael> the other reason to reboot linux is if you loaded a corrupt kernel module and half your programs cease working
<godsmoke> either you use the interfaces config ... or you use kcontrol
<godsmoke> you can't use both
<kalenedrael> thank god for magic sysrq
<_rodolfo> I only use kcontrol
<godsmoke> ok -- well, I wouldn't
<_rodolfo> what does kcontrol do with the enable command? "ifdown eth1"?
<godsmoke> probably not
<_rodolfo> ifup eth1
<_rodolfo> I mean
<godsmoke> probably does its own proprietary ifconfig stuff
<godsmoke> which is why I don't use it
<_rodolfo> what do you use
<godsmoke> if it used ifdown and ifup, you wouldn't be having problems
<godsmoke> ifdown/ifup
<_rodolfo> so you edit /etc/netw.../interfaces?
<godsmoke> once, yes
<godsmoke> when I set up my computer, yea
<_rodolfo> e.g. eth0 gets up on boot, I don't want it to
<godsmoke> that's an option in your interfaces file
<godsmoke> just take it out
<_rodolfo> yes, but I'm not sure what option
<godsmoke> "auto eth0"
<_rodolfo> it's not there, I have "mapping hotplug"
<_rodolfo> script grep
<_rodolfo> map eth0
<godsmoke> what?
<godsmoke> in /etc/network/interfaces?
<_rodolfo> yes!
<godsmoke> paste the entire file into a pastebin
<godsmoke> brb -- 3 minutes -- put the pastebin link here
<_rodolfo> pasted as rodolfo
<_rodolfo> http://pastebin.com/307495
<godsmoke> and eth0 is really being started on boot?
<godsmoke> oh
<godsmoke> take out "map eth0"
<_rodolfo> yes
<_rodolfo> I can disable it with kcontrol
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> take out "map eth0"
<_rodolfo> ok
<_rodolfo> I would like to use dhcp for eth1
<godsmoke> no problem
<godsmoke> just tell it that
<_rodolfo> iface eth1 inet dhcp?
<godsmoke> yep
<godsmoke> and take out the ip settings
<_rodolfo> can I keep the susbequent lines for wifi?
<godsmoke> yep
<godsmoke> they have nothing to do with ip
<_rodolfo> should I also remove "gateway"
<godsmoke> yes -- that's an ip setting
<_rodolfo> so i remove "address ... - netmask ... - broadcast ... - gateway ..."?
<godsmoke> yep
<_rodolfo> comment out is ok i suppose
<godsmoke> yep
<_rodolfo> thanks
<godsmoke> no problem -- reboot, check eth0 -- let me know if it worked
<_rodolfo> one more question...?
<godsmoke> go ahead
<_rodolfo> how can I have multiple settings for my wifi card?
<kalenedrael> you don't...
<kalenedrael> the idea with dhclient is that you don
<_rodolfo> kcontrol allows four, but they don't seem to work
<kalenedrael> 't need it
<kalenedrael> because the card associates with any AP in range, then you dhclient
<kalenedrael> and that's it
<_rodolfo> but suppose I connect to my encrypted network
<kalenedrael> that's different, i guess
<kalenedrael> encryption is overrated tough
<kalenedrael> though
<kalenedrael> i dont use it :P
<_rodolfo> I don't understand, excuse me...
<kalenedrael> i figure that hacking my box from inside the netowrk is just as hard as hacking it from outside, so wep doesn't help me much
<kalenedrael> if i wanted a secure connection to something i use ssh
<kalenedrael> and anyway wep can be cracked
<godsmoke> ...
<kalenedrael> easily
<godsmoke> just use a vpn
<_rodolfo> I use it because I have seen I can connect to my neighbours net... I don't want to be easily exposed
<kalenedrael> i could do that, too :P
<godsmoke> _rodolfo: there's a scheme thing ... I don't have the setup info in my head right now
<godsmoke> google it
<kalenedrael> so? what can you do to your neighbor's network?
<kalenedrael> not much
<godsmoke> break it
<kalenedrael> how?
<_rodolfo> no. I just surf without paying!
<godsmoke> uh ... kill the router
<godsmoke> those things are usually crap
<godsmoke> with 4 or 5 ddos exploits
<godsmoke> break into their stupid windows computers
<kalenedrael> the windows boxen don't count
<godsmoke> of course they do
<godsmoke> that's what protection is for
<kalenedrael> surfing without paying is fine with me
<_rodolfo> so what is kwifimanager's setup for?
<kalenedrael> as long as they're not using too much bandwidth
<kalenedrael> stupid windows boxen
<godsmoke> _rodolfo: for using kwifimanager to manage your network card
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<_rodolfo> yes?
<godsmoke> your question doesn't make any sense
<godsmoke> "what is microsoft paint for?" -- "to paint things"
<_rodolfo> no no
<_rodolfo> I mean.. the setup for up to four wifi settings
<godsmoke> ...
<godsmoke> so you can set four wifi setups through it
<godsmoke> you're talking in circles
<_rodolfo> but you said I can't set up four settings! so why is it there
<godsmoke> no I didn't
<godsmoke> when did I say that?
<_rodolfo> well kalenedrael said it
<godsmoke> where?
<_rodolfo> scroll up
<godsmoke> paste it -- you're quoting him
<kalenedrael> you theoretically can have four settings and interchange them
<godsmoke> I'm not
<kalenedrael> but i don't know how to do it because i don't use it
<_rodolfo> ok
<godsmoke> anyway
<_rodolfo> how can I obtaion the same effect by editing the config files?
<godsmoke> here's the profile information
<godsmoke> _rodolfo: I told you to google it because I didn't remember the syntax off-hand
<godsmoke> like 10 minutes ago
<godsmoke> but I googled it, because I knew you wouldn't
<godsmoke> you just do "interface ethX(PROFILENAME)"
<godsmoke> for each profile
<godsmoke> to set them up -- it's just "ifup ethX PROFILENAME"
<godsmoke> done and done
<_rodolfo> nice, thanks
<_rodolfo> should I put something for "wireless_essid" to connect to ANY network?
<MikeStyle> hi everyone, wondering how to install flash/shockwave on konqueror
<godsmoke> _rodolfo: yes, "any"
<kalenedrael> MikeStyle, nope
<MikeStyle> _rodolfo, ANY
<godsmoke> except no quotes
<_rodolfo> good
<kalenedrael> doesn't exist, i think
<godsmoke> MikeStyle: konqueror supports mozilla/netscape plugins
<godsmoke> kalenedrael: yes, it aboslutely does
<MikeStyle> godsmoke, how would i go about installing it
<kalenedrael> ok then
<godsmoke> install the package ....
<godsmoke> like everyone else
<MikeStyle> uhm
<godsmoke> do an apt-cache search for it
<MikeStyle> through terminal
<godsmoke> I don't know the exact name
<MikeStyle> ?
<godsmoke> however you want
<godsmoke> kynaptic/synaptic/apt
<godsmoke> take your pick
<FoamY_is_AwaY> how to kill arts and esd?
<godsmoke> the processes?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> yes
<godsmoke> find their process ids via "ps aux"
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i'm testing a throey
<godsmoke> and issue a kill command for them
<FoamY_is_AwaY> ideal :p
<_rodolfo> thanks kalenedrael and godsmoke, good night...
<godsmoke> goodnight
<nikkia> urgh
<nikkia> why on earth is kubuntu using inetd ?!
<godsmoke> Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE packages
<godsmoke> talk to Ubuntu
<nikkia> godsmoke: ok, why on earth are they using it ?
<godsmoke> if you have complaints about such things
<godsmoke> #ubuntu
<kalenedrael> ...
<FoamY_is_AwaY> whats this mean?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> shane@FoamY:~/TeamSpeak2RC2$ artsdsp TeamSpeak.bin
<FoamY_is_AwaY> /usr/bin/artsdsp: line 108: exec: TeamSpeak.bin: not found
<godsmoke> it means it couldn't find TeamSpeak.bin
<FoamY_is_AwaY> thats odd
<godsmoke> try an actual path
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i can run the program by typeing TeamSpeak and it works
<godsmoke> "artsdsp ./TeamSpeak.bin"
<godsmoke> ...
<FoamY_is_AwaY> ok i'll try it
<godsmoke> stop
<godsmoke> hold on
<godsmoke> where is TeamSpeak.bin?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i open console and type ~cd TeamSpeak_RC2
<FoamY_is_AwaY> and i get there
<FoamY_is_AwaY> thats all
<godsmoke> sigh
<godsmoke> get where?
<godsmoke> I asked you where TeamSpeak.bin -- the file -- is located
<FoamY_is_AwaY> to the teamspeak follder
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i don't know it's located in the home folder
<godsmoke> if you don't know -- how do you expect to call it?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i type in console TeamSpeak and it works
<godsmoke> that has nothing to do with this whatsoever
<FoamY_is_AwaY> media:/hda1/home/shane/TeamSpeak2RC2
<FoamY_is_AwaY> os what kopnq says
<FoamY_is_AwaY> is even
<godsmoke> why are you typing "TeamSpeak.bin"?
<godsmoke> is that an actual file?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i'm not i'm trying to run a comand
<godsmoke> yes you are -- you're trying to run artsdsp
<FoamY_is_AwaY> that hopefully will let teamspeak not hog my soundcard
<FoamY_is_AwaY> using artsdsp TeamSPeak
<godsmoke> but, I don't know why you called "TeamSpeak.bin" as the program name
<godsmoke> if you could explain that -- maybe I could help
<FoamY_is_AwaY> as far as i know thats the equivilent of an exe
<godsmoke> no
<FoamY_is_AwaY> ok now i'm really los
<FoamY_is_AwaY> lost even
<godsmoke> where is the TeamSpeak program INSTALLED?
<godsmoke> or is it installed at all?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> media:/hda1/home/shane/TeamSpeak2RC2
<FoamY_is_AwaY> thats where it is installed
<godsmoke> ok -- and what's in that directory?
<godsmoke> filenames
<FoamY_is_AwaY> there are 2 icons in that folder that say teamspeak
<FoamY_is_AwaY> 1 is a script
<godsmoke> don't use a gui
<FoamY_is_AwaY> and the other is a .bin
<FoamY_is_AwaY> why not
<godsmoke> because it lies to you
<FoamY_is_AwaY> if i go through console it tells me the same thing
<godsmoke> tell me the exact filenames
<FoamY_is_AwaY> the consol and the gui tell me the exact same thing
<FoamY_is_AwaY> not one thing is diffrent
* godsmoke wants to cry
<godsmoke> type the filenames
<godsmoke> for the 3rd time
<FoamY_is_AwaY> clicense.txt  libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so  manual      TeamSpeak
<FoamY_is_AwaY> client_sdk    libHVDI.so.0.8.0       Readme.txt  TeamSpeak.bin
<FoamY_is_AwaY> icon.xpm      libspeex.so.1.0.0      sounds      uninstall.sh
<FoamY_is_AwaY> and that is exactly what the gui shows
<godsmoke> that's 2 files?
<FoamY_is_AwaY> that are the exe for teamspeak
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i can use either to run it
<FoamY_is_AwaY> if i type teamspeak it runs the script(i think) and teamspeak.bin runs the program
<FoamY_is_AwaY> either that or i'm completely dumb and don't know what i'm talking about(most likely)
<godsmoke> type "artsdsp /home/shane/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak"
<godsmoke> that should work
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i'll try
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> do i have to be in the teamspeak folder?
<godsmoke> no
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> godsmoke if a program is "sleeping" does that mean it's idel?
<godsmoke> it just means they're not currently executing
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ok so if i'm trying to get a program to use arts then artsd should not be idel correct?
<godsmoke> uh -- it shouldn't mean one way or the other
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ok
<godsmoke> a sleeping process is not dead
<godsmoke> it may just not be doing anything
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> now i run that command and i can hear everything
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> but i can't talk now
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> >.<
<godsmoke> well ... that is something to take up with TeamSpeak
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea theres alot of stuff about it in linux
<godsmoke> huh?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> but theres no soulutions on there forums
<godsmoke> well, ok
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> except the artsdsp command which dosen't work
<MikeStyle> hi, how would i enter in a password for a password protected .rar archive?
<MikeStyle> in ark
<MikeStyle> ...
<godsmoke> I don't know if ark supports that
<uniq> it doesn't.
<MikeStyle> even with the unrar plugin i installed?
<godsmoke> who knows
<MikeStyle> is there a plugin for it
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea winsucks will produce more than 1 sound at a time but linux won't
<godsmoke> I don't use password-protected files
<uniq> i've never had it working.
<stisev> Hi all
<stisev> anyone here?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> same sound card too could it be my drivers?
<stisev> I'm having problems installing VMWare tools
<stisev> I'm running Kubuntu/Ubuntu  on VMware workstation (on Windows XP SP2)
<stisev> but I'm trying to install VMWare tools
<godsmoke> stisev: ok ...
<stisev> goooooooooooooooooodsmoke!
<stisev> )
<godsmoke> :)
<godsmoke> back again :)
<stisev> Hiyyas man :)
<stisev> yep ;)
<godsmoke> doing ok -- I'm gonna end up being your full-time ubuntu tech
<stisev> haha
<stisev> that wouldn't be so bad
<stisev> :p
<stisev> godsmoke, you're just the person I wanted to see
<stisev> do you use VMWare? at all?
<godsmoke> yes
<godsmoke> but not on windows
<stisev> Thank jebus.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> are there alternate drivers for the intell soundcards?
<stisev> yea, it doesn't matter
<stisev> i'm trying to install VMWare tools on Linux
<godsmoke> ChurcH_of_FOamY: nope -- the drivers are well-established, and work very very well
<stisev> but I'm having a bitch of a time.
<stisev> It say "Run the install script"
<nikkia> wow, nvu really did accept the mozilla development role model
<nikkia> 18 month old bugs still unfixed!
<stisev> ./ install.pl
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> godsmoke weard cause the card is a duplex card but can only put out one sound from a program at a time
<stisev> (in the directions)
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> it's driving me nuts
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i can use alsa or esd or atrs and it's still the same
<stisev> but the terminal is saying  "bash: ./: is a directory
<stisev> How the devil do I install this install.pl file
<stisev> .pl =pearn language?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> godsmoke any ideas?
<godsmoke> stisev: ...
<godsmoke> ChurcH_of_FOamY: I'm busy
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> kk
<McScruff> stisev - ./vmware-config.pl
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> sorry diden't mean to bug ya >.<
<stisev> omg
<stisev> lol
<McScruff> did it work :)
<stisev> not yet
<stisev> er I need to run sudo
<McScruff> :)
<stisev> nope not yet
<stisev> stand by for error
<McScruff> :S
<stisev> hehe (pastebin baby!)
<McScruff> i have never installed it on kubuntu but on most other distro's
<stisev> on ubuntu now
<stisev> well Kubuntu but in Gnome
<stisev> KDE is getting to be a little too much eye cand yfor me
<stisev> ;)
<McScruff> i dont like gnome, but its here incase i crave it like a cheese sandwich oneday
<stisev> haha
<stisev> KDE?
<McScruff> gnome
<McScruff> its installed
<McScruff> but never used
<stisev> er no, I meant you use KDE?
<McScruff> yea
<stisev> cool
<McScruff> i know what you mean about the eye candy
<stisev> yep
<aseigo> stisev: so real it back. it's not hard to do =)
<stisev> ?
<stisev> real it back?
<aseigo> er, reel it back
<aseigo> the eye candy
<stisev> what's that mean O_O
<McScruff> get rid of it
<stisev> tone down the eye candY?
<stisev> yea true ;)
<aseigo> try the reinhardt icons and a calmer/uglier widget style
<McScruff> i cant i like my mates to say "ooooooo" when they see my desktop
<aseigo> don't put a desktop wallpaper
<aseigo> turn effects off in the styles control panel, etc
<stisev> ok
<stisev> McScruff, it worked but it didn;t
<Mez> stisev, how can something work but not work
<stisev> sudo ./install.pl other
<stisev> but then it gave me an error
<stisev> ok here's the sg
<stisev> http://pastebin.com/307543
<Mez> stisev, you don't have a /tmp dir?
<stisev> I do
<stisev> I see it
<Mez> nvm /me is being stupid
<Mez> I think it's something to do with compiling against Xorg rather than against Xf86... 
<stisev> ?O_O?
<McScruff> :O
<stisev> All I want to do is run  VMWare in 1680x1050
<stisev> :(
<McScruff> sorry stisev, i was writing cv :)
<stisev> on my windows computer
<McScruff> on windows?
<stisev> yea
<McScruff> or run windows on it
<stisev> no
<stisev> My laptop is a windows computer
<stisev> i'm running linux on it
<Mez> stisev, - join #vmware
<stisev> ???
<stisev> no one there?
<stisev> :(
<stisev> crached IRC client
<stisev> agh
<stisev> Meow?
<McScruff> lol
<McScruff> how did you crash it
<stisev> It crashes
<stisev> this is an experimental client on windows
<stisev> still in alpha
<stisev> anyways, McScruff, any ideas about VMWare?
<stisev> I really want to get it running native res
<stisev> :(
<McScruff> so you want to run vmware on windows?
<stisev> yea
<McScruff> use the exe :)
<McScruff> install it
<stisev> nono
<stisev> right now, I've got VMWare Workstation installed ON my windows XP SP2 laptop
<McScruff> ok
<stisev> inside VMware, i've created a virtual HD for Kubuntu
<McScruff> ok
<stisev> I want to run SVGA res on Kubuntu
<stisev> (it's limited to 1024* ...)
<stisev> I need to install crap inside linux for that
<stisev> hence the aforementioned errors
<McScruff> i have no idea i un vmware at 800x 600 (not sure why but i think it looks better as i dont fullscreen it)
<McScruff> *run
<stisev> McScruff, because fullscreen mode doesn't do anything but stretch 800x600 -> whateve rres
<stisev> installing the proper drivers will allow you to run it at real res
<stisev> and accelerates graphics  stuff
<stisev> anyways brb switching to linux partition
<tikal26> I am new here do I just ask a question
<McScruff> im new and i do :)
<tikal26> ok I am trying to install Processing http://processing.org/ but i need to make a symlik
<tikal26> I don't know what is a Symllink?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> whats the current alsa sound driver?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> does kubuntu have it from install
<tikal26> ohh
<penguinboy> hey guys and gals...nerds and geeks
<QueerAsFolk> did anyone see a lizard runthrough here???
<QueerAsFolk> did anyone see a lizard runthrough here???
<godsmoke> ChurcH_of_FOamY: there's a difference between the alsa utils and the driver itself
<godsmoke> the driver is in the linux kernel
<godsmoke> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<QueerAsFolk> hey godsmoke 
<godsmoke> hi
<stisev> godsmoke, any ideas as to my previoius query
<godsmoke> back from 4th of july dinner
<godsmoke> stisev: which was that, sorry -- bad memory
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ok so what do i do just get a better soundcard
<QueerAsFolk> hamburgers and hotdogs?
<godsmoke> no, T-Bone steak
<QueerAsFolk> mmm mmm good
<QueerAsFolk> we have rain and tornado warnings...no fireworks here
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ouch
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> O_o
<godsmoke> QueerAsFolk: is your nick because you like the tv show?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> we might have fireworks toniight
<QueerAsFolk> oh yes
<QueerAsFolk> and i'm gay
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> if it dosent rain
<stisev> godsmoke, stand by
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> I've become a #kubuntu tech
<godsmoke> this is sad
<stisev> godsmoke, http://pastebin.com/307567
<stisev> go there
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> queerasfolk so?
<stisev> I've described it in great detail
<QueerAsFolk> lol godsmoke 
<QueerAsFolk> godsmoke: sometimes does not have the aptience to be a #kubuntu tech LOL
<stisev> QueerAsFolk, haha
<stisev> Lo
<stisev> :p
<godsmoke> you're right -- that's why I'm not one
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<godsmoke> I'm not here to hold people's hands
<QueerAsFolk> we love him though
<godsmoke> if they want that -- they can pay me $100/hr
<godsmoke> which is my discounted "wasting my time" rate
<Master-Yoda> ahh!
<Master-Yoda> someone help please, my main ip 72.21.59.130 redirects to one of my clients!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> so queerAsfolk how ya doin
<Master-Yoda> please help how do i make it redirect to my pc
<Master-Yoda> lol
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> still got compant dl
<Master-Yoda> or change its redirection
<QueerAsFolk> wonderful!
<Master-Yoda> please please please
<QueerAsFolk> fabulous!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> cool
<godsmoke> Master-Yoda: this sounds like it has nothing to do with Kubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> you watch absoulutly fabulous?
<Master-Yoda> its hosted on kubuntu
<godsmoke> so what?
<Master-Yoda> maybe one of you guys cna help
<Master-Yoda> anything
<Master-Yoda> please this is erally urgent
<godsmoke> ok, stop, slow down
<godsmoke> this is not an on-demand service
<QueerAsFolk> how r u ChurcH_of_FOamY ????
<godsmoke> this is a community effort -- you get what you get
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> i'm fine and you?/
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> a little drunk offa bacardi 151
<godsmoke> Master-Yoda: explain what your site is, how this site is hosted, and how your clients' site is hosted, then I can begin to help you
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> got to celebrate the dispicable holiday know as the 4th of july
<QueerAsFolk> Happy 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea
<QueerAsFolk> and in case I forgot...Happy Cinco de Mayo as well
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> lets celebrate a holiday that invloes killing people takeing there land and calling it our own
<QueerAsFolk> now now
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> trade you some shiny plastic beads for your land >.<
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> O_o
<QueerAsFolk> o_O
<QueerAsFolk> welcome Poromies !!!!!!!!!!!!
<godsmoke> Master-Yoda: ok -- well, it's not a good idea to come in here screaming about something completely unrelated to kubuntu, and then demand help immediately, and then leave
<QueerAsFolk> Poromies: if it is tech support you seek...just take a number...and godsmoke will call for you when he is ready!
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<godsmoke> I haven't even seen Poromies talk
<QueerAsFolk> nor i
<godsmoke> so why are you addressing him as if he asked for tech support?
<QueerAsFolk> perhaps he just signed up to monitor the class
<godsmoke> he's auditing my master class on how to be an arrogant jerk
<QueerAsFolk> si
<godsmoke> but what he doesn't know is ... I'm secretly working for the CIA, looking for advanced Kubuntu programmers to come join the dark side
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome Heart_2 ...Happy 4th to you!
<QueerAsFolk> lol godsmoke 
<QueerAsFolk> loose women lying in ponds, handing out swords, is no basis for a system of government.
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> nope
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome Heart_ and dutch!
<godsmoke> QueerAsFolk: what, are you a walmart greeter now or something?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> lol
<QueerAsFolk> si si Senor.....you handle the cheerful and helpful tech supprt...and I will be the greeter
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> theres nothing wrong with wallmart greeters
<QueerAsFolk> no there isn;t
<godsmoke> ChurcH_of_FOamY: only one 'l'
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> huh?
<QueerAsFolk> is there a hyphen
<stisev> godsmoke, sorry, back
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> "walmart"
<stisev> I was afk until now
<QueerAsFolk> danke
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> oh yea
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> forgot
<godsmoke> stisev: ok ...
<stisev> any ideas about that error message? :(
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> gotta love sam walton >.<
<liz4rd> OMG CHEESE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<QueerAsFolk> stisev: is a brave soul seekign tech support from our resident tuech guru and all-around nice linux god!
<godsmoke> stisev: no -- vmware is tough to install -- it's not meant to be this easy process -- I'd ask on #vmware, and their forums and such
<stisev> #vmware on this server?
<QueerAsFolk> that was a sweet answer godsmoke 
<stisev> or on Efnet?
<godsmoke> yep
<stisev> ??
<godsmoke> here
<godsmoke> freenode
<liz4rd> dam you all no response to cheese :(
<QueerAsFolk> a girl???????
<godsmoke> I don't know about efnet -- I don't go there
<stisev> lol cool
<QueerAsFolk> i have never seena girl in here before
<godsmoke> QueerAsFolk: what is wrong with you?
<QueerAsFolk> nothing
<godsmoke> are you on crack or something?
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
* liz4rd throws rocks at < QueerAsFolk
<QueerAsFolk> lmfao
<godsmoke> you're jumping on the chance to say hello to anyone who might walk in
<godsmoke> and now you're obsessing over the fact that someone with a girl's name as a nick entered
<godsmoke> which a) doesn't mean they're a girl
<godsmoke> and b) is not shocking
<QueerAsFolk> i am the G-R-E-E-T-E-R and you are the one to offer helpfuul and friendly tech supprt...Remeber????
<judith> I'm trying to install gstreamer and taglib! what do I have to type on the command line? apt-get install <package-name> results in "cannot find <package-name>!"
* liz4rd juile
<juile> GIVE ME ATTENTION
<juile> MUUHAHAHA
<juile> LO
<juile> :P
* juile watches QueerAsFolk run at me
<godsmoke> judith: well ... you have to look up the package names
* QueerAsFolk kisses juile right on the mouth
<juile> LOL
<godsmoke> judith: this is usually done via an apt-cache search -- but you can use tools such as Kynaptic or Synaptic to do it graphically
<judith> godsmoke: taglib and gstreamer are the names...right?
<godsmoke> no
<godsmoke> those are programs
<QueerAsFolk> not Kynaptic...it is terrible
<godsmoke> they're not the specific package names
<QueerAsFolk> use Synaptic instead
<godsmoke> you have to look them up
* juile tea bags godsmoke with strap on balls
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<judith> godsmoke: where do I start? google?
<godsmoke> juile: you had those laying around -- I'm not sure I want to know
<godsmoke> judith: no ... read what I wrote
<juile> oh well then
<godsmoke> <godsmoke> judith: this is usually done via an apt-cache search -- but you can use tools such as Kynaptic or Synaptic to do it graphically
<QueerAsFolk> judith....go to terminal
<juile> QueerAsFolk played with them last night
<QueerAsFolk> Judith....do you have Synaptic installed?
<judith> QueerAsFolk: I have Kynaptic
<godsmoke> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ works as well
<judith> ok
<QueerAsFolk> kynaptic is no good
<QueerAsFolk> go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<judith> OK
<QueerAsFolk> then run...hit reload button...and do a search for gstreamer etc
<judith> ok thanx
<QueerAsFolk> np
<QueerAsFolk> glad to help
<QueerAsFolk> that's what we do around here...service with a smile!
<judith> I guess I can un-install kynaptic, right?
<QueerAsFolk> no need to do that
<stisev> bbl
<QueerAsFolk> Welcoem DavidLeeRoth !!!
<DavidLeeRoth> hey
<QueerAsFolk> hey hey hey
<QueerAsFolk> DavidLeeRoth: are youo new top these partsd?
<DavidLeeRoth> where the hell did you learn how to spell?
<QueerAsFolk> school
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<DavidLeeRoth> and where the hell did you buy your keyboard?
<QueerAsFolk> from the keyboard store
<godsmoke> they have keyboard stores?
<QueerAsFolk> si Senor
<QueerAsFolk> next to the wallmart
<godsmoke> it's "walmart"
<godsmoke> get it right
<QueerAsFolk> aye aye mein commandant!
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome Hippie!!!!!!!!!!
<penguinboy> what??? no welcome?????
<QueerAsFolk> The Monchmeister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> hey queer
<QueerAsFolk> hey queer lover!
<monchy> you mean liz4rd
<QueerAsFolk> i mena you
<monchy> never
<QueerAsFolk> you little queer lover you
<monchy> blah
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome |k3seimbang4n| 
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome wirwzd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<QueerAsFolk> Welcome GIGOLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<QueerAsFolk> shit
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> what?
<QueerAsFolk> hey Foamy!
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> yea?
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> whats up
<ChurcH_of_FOamY> ?
<QueerAsFolk> not much
<QueerAsFolk> how are you 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm fine and you my freind?
<QueerAsFolk> wonderful...fabulous...sassy
* godsmoke can hear the fireworks booming throughout manhattan
<godsmoke> I'm like ... 5+ miles away
<godsmoke> and I can hear them easily
<QueerAsFolk> lucky dog
<godsmoke> I'm not a dog, silly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> soory man i just don't want to get yelled at cause she don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> listens to evanacence
<godsmoke> missing a /me there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> queer what timezone(me est)
<QueerAsFolk> 10:00
<QueerAsFolk> pm
<QueerAsFolk> US Eatern
<QueerAsFolk> Eastern
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice ^_^
<True_Chaos|Lapto> anyone know how to switch keyboards?  I was a tool when i installed kubuntu and selected standard keyboard, but ive got a dell one, and im wondering if its possible to change it
<GIGOLO> hi
<GIGOLO> kk] 
<QueerAsFolk> HEY HEY HEY GIGOLO !!!!!!!!!!!!1
<QueerAsFolk> did anyone see a lizard run through the chatroom?
<monchy> yea it was attached to foamy
<monchy> foamy what did you do to liz4rd :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't do nothing why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<monchy> relax just joshin lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> listens to souxsie and the banshees
<QueerAsFolk> kewl
<QueerAsFolk> i love the B-52s
<QueerAsFolk> and I love Frankie Does Hollywood
<QueerAsFolk> or is that Goes
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> yea not many peole know of that band
<QueerAsFolk> probably not Frankie "Does" Hollywood
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i herd of them ^_^
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> most of my music is goth or pagan
<QueerAsFolk> what are your favorite bands?
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> um
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> souxie of course and voltare and amon aroth
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> and system of a down and.....
<QueerAsFolk> amon aroth?
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> a underside gothic band
<QueerAsFolk> i like kittie and slipknot
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> faith in the muse
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> and eliria
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> problibly all bands you never herd of
<QueerAsFolk> i LOVE Cyndi Lauper!  She is absolutely to die for!
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> www.project.com
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i have some techno remixes of her
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> like time after time
<QueerAsFolk> techno is good
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> and such
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> yea it is
<QueerAsFolk> i love clubbing
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> there are no clubs where i live
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> >.<
<QueerAsFolk> what kind of movies do you like
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> horror and horror only
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> if it dosen't scare me then it's crap
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> 13 ghosts was awsome
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> ^_^
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> but i have yet to get scared this year
<QueerAsFolk> i like a good scare every now and then as long as I have a strong date to protect me
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> ^_^
<QueerAsFolk> what is the scariest movie you have ever seen
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> hmmm
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i would have to say it's a tie between 13 ghosts and hellraser
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> that rob zombie movie was a joke
<QueerAsFolk> i thought reviewers said the Ring was the scariest movie of late
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> thats them
<QueerAsFolk> what kind of food do you liek
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i'm a witch i seen shit that will make your flesh crwal
<QueerAsFolk> i love Chinese
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> all kinds from all cultures
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> and i love sushi
<QueerAsFolk> i love Thai
<QueerAsFolk> and Mexican
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> nice
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> mexican is good haven't tryed tai
<QueerAsFolk> i would have to saw that Chinese is my #1 favorite
<QueerAsFolk> Tai is like very spicy Chinese food
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> oh wow i like spicy ^_^
<QueerAsFolk> i like spicy too
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i have peppers that i made that will burn your flesh
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> you have to wash your hands after handling the pepers
<QueerAsFolk> habaneros?
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> or it will peel your skin layer by layer
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> ^_^
<QueerAsFolk> are they called habaneros?
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> yes
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> but there a sertain type
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> they can cause you to hallucinate if you eat enough
<QueerAsFolk> wow
<QueerAsFolk> do you have any favorite clothing makers?
<QueerAsFolk> I like Hilfiger
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> i like clothed that do not have any brand names or endorsements
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> which usualy means i end up wearing hemp
<QueerAsFolk> yeah...lots of people do....but i like the way Hilfiger cuts his pants...they really show off my assets in a pleasing manner
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> which is more durable than most clothes
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> do you have msn?
<QueerAsFolk> no..i have jabber and i have gaim
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> oh
<QueerAsFolk> msn is a microsucks product
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> damn i was gonna send you a pic
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> tue but it works
<QueerAsFolk> let me get it
<QueerAsFolk> i would lie a pic
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> trying to send via dcc
<QueerAsFolk> dcc it again
<QueerAsFolk> the dcc connection is failing...let me get an msn account
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> kk
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> listens to claire voyant
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> listens to ghost in the shell
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> listens to switchblade symphony
<FoamY_is_WiccaN> listens to souxie and the banshees
<stisev> godsmoke, hey
<stisev> godsmoke,  boo ;)
<stisev> godsmoke, gotta question for you.
<QueerAsFolk> watch it....waking godsmoke is like waking a hibernating bear
<stisev> haha
<stisev> QueerAsFolk, may I ask you the Q?
<QueerAsFolk> si
<stisev> QueerAsFolk in kubuntu [KDE] , I hate how the windows default to their crappy layout, with all of the navigation panels
<stisev> how do I force KDE to show windows how I want them?
<stisev> (classic look - tree view with no navigation panels, side panels)
<stisev> do you know how to configure how KDE shows the folders?
<QueerAsFolk> I am not sure stisev perhaps #kde could help you out
<stisev> lo
<stisev> er lol
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> i know i know now i sound like godsmoke
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> night guys and gals...nerds and geeks
<stisev> nighty
<QueerAsFolk> bon jour tsunammis 
<tsunammis> bonjours
<tsunammis> vous ete anglais ?
<QueerAsFolk> oui
<tsunammis> d'accord
<QueerAsFolk> Etes vous Francias?
<tsunammis> oui
<tsunammis> but my english is bad !
<tsunammis> Mais j'ai envie d'apprendre l'anglais
<twidget> there is apparently no package named flashplayer-mozilla
<QueerAsFolk> try the the other way around
<twidget> invalid operation
<QueerAsFolk> mmm
<QueerAsFolk> il y a une classe anglaise pres de vous?
<QueerAsFolk> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<QueerAsFolk> au revoir mes ami
<twidget> okay... there's a whole bunch of mozilla- and mozilla-firefox- packages in kynaptic, but no flashplayer
<QueerAsFolk> did you add any new repositories or are you working with the standard repositories listing?
<QueerAsFolk> tsunammis: Pouvoior vous a un jour merveilleux demain.
<QueerAsFolk> twidget: did you add any new repositories or are you working with the standard repositories listing?
<twidget> I added the repositories at http://ubuntuguide.org
<QueerAsFolk> let me dcc you a good sources.list
<QueerAsFolk> do you know how to edit it
<QueerAsFolk> you know cd /etc/apt and then from term type sudo pico sources.list
<twidget> yes, I can edit it
<twidget> couldn't I just overwrite it with yours, though?
<QueerAsFolk> yes
<QueerAsFolk> dcc is not working
<QueerAsFolk> is it
<twidget> yeah, I see
<QueerAsFolk> k
<QueerAsFolk> it is in openoffice
<twidget> my e-mail is charles@charlesstricklin.com
<twidget> Although Thunderbird and I are having a spat, at current.
<QueerAsFolk> oniots way
<QueerAsFolk> onits way
<QueerAsFolk> night gang
<monchy> night queer
<QueerAsFolk> beunos tardes mi amigos y amigas!
<QueerAsFolk> I may be queer....but always remeber this...I am out....proud...and loud!
* QueerAsFolk kisses monchy right on the lips...slips him the tongue...and fondles his cute little backside
<twidget> got it
<QueerAsFolk> great!
* monchy shoots queerasfolk in the face
<QueerAsFolk> lol
<QueerAsFolk> you want me...you know you do
<monchy> i'd rather drink bleach
<QueerAsFolk> LOL
<QueerAsFolk> night gang
<FoamY_is_AwaY> night dear
<twidget> bye, thanks
<twidget> brb
<FoamY_is_AwaY> and send me an email damnit
* QueerAsFolk gives FoamY_is_AwaY a good night kiss
<godsmoke> ...
<FoamY_is_AwaY> ^_^
<FoamY_is_AwaY> i'm drunk
<FoamY_is_AwaY> barcadi 151 does that to you >.<
<FoamY_is_wiccan> anyone here broadcast with shoutcast?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> whats the command to install vmware
<seth_k> sudo give_$189_to_emc
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> no, seriously now, after you buy it, you just run the install file
<FoamY_is_wiccan> buy it why?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i just hacked it >.<
<FoamY_is_wiccan> it's easyer for really poor people
<seth_k> rolleye
<FoamY_is_wiccan> why?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> not everyone has money you know
<FoamY_is_wiccan> some people are actually legitimatly poor >.<
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_wiccan: "hacked it"?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yes
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i am a windows hacker
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and now a linux hacker
<godsmoke> and what is that?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> only because i'm poor
<FoamY_is_wiccan> a person who hacks software to work for free cause there poor
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and linux is great which is why i actually feel bad about doin it
<godsmoke> doing what?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> if it where windows i could give a shit less
<crimsun> you have a rather confused set of "morals" ;)
<FoamY_is_wiccan> not really if you think about it
<godsmoke> how does one make linux free?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> windows is a monopoly
<godsmoke> I mean -- it's already free
<FoamY_is_wiccan> it owns 95% of the market
<godsmoke> why do you have to "hack it" to make it free?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and the apps are pricy
<FoamY_is_wiccan> linux is free but some apps arnt like vmware
<FoamY_is_wiccan> almost 200 dollars us
<godsmoke> so -- instead of "hack" -- you mean go online, and find a pirated version, or a crack for it, or a serial number
<FoamY_is_wiccan> poor people like me can't afford that 
<godsmoke> yeah -- because it cost them a lot of money to make
<godsmoke> do then you don't use it
<FoamY_is_wiccan> no i mean hack
<godsmoke> don't use it then
<crimsun> why hack when there are free alternatives?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i don't use others warez
<FoamY_is_wiccan> free alternative to vmware?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> man i have much to learn
<godsmoke> so how did you "hack" vmware?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i used an alogrithm that i developed for windows (surprisingly) that enables you to generate keys for the software
<FoamY_is_wiccan> so you can use it beyond the trial
<godsmoke> no, you didn't
<seth_k> yeah, i'm doubting that
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yes i did
<godsmoke> it's fairly obvious this is a load of bull
<godsmoke> go away
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and how do you figure that
<seth_k> you can write a rather complicated cracking algorithm, but you don't know how to install vmware?
<seth_k> hmmmmmmmmm
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i don't take credit for others work
<godsmoke> my 6 year old step-sister could tell you're lying out of your ass
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i wrote the alogrithem in my windows box where it's easyer
<godsmoke> right
<seth_k> mm hm
<kubuntufan> hello??
<godsmoke> bye
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and then i use it to generate my keys
<FoamY_is_wiccan> you know what 
<FoamY_is_wiccan> your being quite mean and i mean that with no disrespect cause i value your help
<godsmoke> I couldn't care less if you meant it with disrespect
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i understand that
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but i am smart enough to know that your better than me at linux and i than you at windows
<godsmoke> seriously -- you're lying, everyone knows it -- stop talking about pirating software, and go
<arcanistherogue> hey, i have a question
<seth_k> sure thing
<seth_k> what's up?
<arcanistherogue> well
<arcanistherogue> you know how you can make the wallpaper cycle?
<seth_k> yep
<arcanistherogue> is there anyway to make it go smoother
<seth_k> btw foamy, if you're not lying, what language did you use and let's see 10 lines of it
<FoamY_is_wiccan> godsmoke wether you choose to beleve me or not is irellevent to me i just don't want badd feelings between us
<seth_k> arcanis, i don't know of one
<FoamY_is_wiccan> cause i value your help when you offer it
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks though
<seth_k> Let me check real quick
<seth_k> before you run off
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks 
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i am not here to piss you off godsmoke just to learn what you know
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_wiccan: there are no feelings at all between us -- we're not going to be talking
<FoamY_is_wiccan> well i'm sorry to have irritated you and i'm sorry that you feel confident enough to 
<FoamY_is_wiccan> doubt my hacking skills in windows
<godsmoke> bye bye
<seth_k> LOL now you're blowing smoke! You won't even honor my request
<seth_k> go away
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and as for why i brag about it is because i'm proud that i can do these things
<FoamY_is_wiccan> in windows
<godsmoke> you're not a bad troll
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i only wish that i could become as smart as you in linux
<seth_k> arcanis, it's not even in the featurerequest list. I would file a bug at bugs.kde.org and mark it as wishlist, and ask for the feature :)
<godsmoke> arcanistherogue: you mean you want it to fade?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and if i offrnded you godsmoke i am very sorry and i'm very serious
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<godsmoke> heh
<arcanistherogue> like the mac os x <_<
<FoamY_is_wiccan> cause you are smarter than me in linux and i'm not to afraid to admit that
<godsmoke> I don't want that feature in kde -- it's bloatware
<seth_k> haha
<arcanistherogue> i saw it on my friends mac and it looked nifty
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i know my limitations
<godsmoke> adding those types of features is bad for the market
<seth_k> i heart eye candy, i'm not gonna lie
<arcanistherogue> what market?
<godsmoke> I support keeping them out
<seth_k> why? Linux has low bling
<godsmoke> the wm market
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and buy the way the vmware keys are the same for linux as they are for windows
<seth_k> foamy, shush
<FoamY_is_wiccan> and i was actually suprised at that
<godsmoke> FoamY_is_wiccan: they're not, actually
<FoamY_is_wiccan> well i just don't want him to hate me
<godsmoke> and I know
<godsmoke> because I own vmware
<seth_k> we don't want to hear about cracking software, nor do we want to hear you lie about how you wrote a program
<seth_k> haha, pwnt
<FoamY_is_wiccan> godsmoke yes they are
<godsmoke> no, they're not
<FoamY_is_wiccan> yes they are
<arcanistherogue> well i made this really nifty panel background, is there anywhere i can submit this?
<arcanistherogue> it looks really nice
<seth_k> Ubuntu Artwork, on the forums?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i am running the same key on both of my computers
<arcanistherogue> really?
<FoamY_is_wiccan> win and lin
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> lemme look inot that
<arcanistherogue> *into
<seth_k> yeah, click the Gallery tab up top on the right
<seth_k> have a link?
<_yasser> how can i remove home config files for desktop settings??
<FoamY_is_wiccan> either it's a glitch or something that i did wrong
<seth_k> or you're lying
<seth_k> :D
<FoamY_is_wiccan> either way it works
<arcanistherogue> no, it got it
<FoamY_is_wiccan> godsmoke may i pm you?
<godsmoke> no
<FoamY_is_wiccan> k
<godsmoke> believe me -- it doesn't ...
<godsmoke> I own vmware for linux
<godsmoke> I've tried using the key on the windows version
<godsmoke> it absolutely does not work
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i swear the same key i use for linux that i use for windows
<godsmoke> go away
<FoamY_is_wiccan> then it's a glitch
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> welcome to ignore
<FoamY_is_wiccan> but it works and i swear to that
<seth_k> i second the ignore
<FoamY_is_wiccan> i woulden't make up something like that man
<FoamY_is_wiccan> well then fuck you ignorant bastards for doubting me
<seth_k> godsmoke, why do you think eyecandy is bad? if there's a pref to turn it off, isn't it better to try to $bling++ and attract more users?
<godsmoke> building it into a wm is bad
<arcanistherogue> hey, seth_k, i need your help
<godsmoke> if people want to create some add-on ... go ahead
<seth_k> phillip = FoamY btw
<godsmoke> but I don't want the code in my system
<seth_k> hmm
<phillip> yea this is my other name yes
<arcanistherogue> i accidentally submitted it twice
* seth_k ignores this name too
<seth_k> the bug?
<godsmoke> seth_k: obviously -- that's why I have his hostname on ignore, not the nick
<phillip> but why?
<arcanistherogue> how do i unsubmit it?
<arcanistherogue> no, the thing on the kde art
<phillip> i don't understand what i did wrong
<seth_k> ah
<arcanistherogue> i thought it didnt post, and that was a preview
<arcanistherogue> so i decided to check if it worked
<phillip> and it's really unfair of you to treat me like this
<arcanistherogue> then i checked home
<arcanistherogue> and it was there twice
<phillip> i have done nothing wrong to you
<phillip> and i have not disrespected you untill my last comment
<seth_k> yeah
<phillip> and if you continue to ignore me that just means that you immature little pricks
<seth_k> i've never used the gallery myself, so if you can't find a way to delete an image, just hit the "report to moderator" link on one of them and explain what happened
<seth_k> no big deal :)
<phillip> who don't have any concern for anyone but yourseves
<twidget> okay! Now, if I could just get  flash installed into firefox!
<arcanistherogue> so where is the moderator button?
<seth_k> click Image Tools in the top right
<seth_k> it's the last option
<phillip> i actually liked you both seth_k and godsmoke cause you helped me
<crimsun> phillip: let me make this clear: (1) follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct; (2) we do not condone piracy; (3) trolling is frowned upon; (3) grammatically coherent English really aids an argument
<phillip> it's really insulting that you doubt me
* godsmoke goes to watch law & order
<phillip> crimsun i was not aware of these things i apologize for any disrespect
<phillip> and what is trolling?
<phillip> and i understand that you do not like warez mentiond here and i apologize for that also
<phillip> i just don't like when people doubt me
<phillip> cause i don't lie
<seth_k> I like the panel bg, arcanistherogue :)
* seth_k uses it
<arcanistherogue> yup
<arcanistherogue> i like mine 48 pixels tall
<arcanistherogue> same on all OS's
<Church_of_foamy> crimsun what is trolling?
<Church_of_foamy> i don't understand that term.
<seth_k> me too
<seth_k> beh, the last breezy upgrade borked my cursors
* seth_k goes and tweaks
<Church_of_foamy> seth_k whats the diffrence between brezzy and hoary?
<seth_k> arcanis, i backported gimp 2.2.8 today if you use backports
<seth_k> it's in staging
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> i use em
<Church_of_foamy> seth_k thank for igonoring me man i don't know what i did to deserve it
<twidget> the Flash player can't run on x64?!?
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> there is a tutorial on the forums for running a 32-bit copy of Firefox
<seth_k> but meh
<twidget> well... dirty words!!!
<seth_k> haha :D
<kalenedrael> i don't think my gcc can even compile 32-bit programs
<twidget> crap
<kalenedrael> nor can my system run them
<seth_k> go yell at Macromedia, we all have
<seth_k> they don't care
<seth_k> hence there still not being a Linux Shockwave, even for 32-bit
<seth_k> :/
<kalenedrael> i have a 100% 64-bit system...
<twidget> what's the address for the forums?
<kalenedrael> (well, i bet there is some obscure 32-bit binary file somewhere on this disk, but not one that will ever get used)
<seth_k> http://ubuntuforums.org
<seth_k> look at the Hoary How-Tos
<twidget> seth_k: thanks
<seth_k> not a problem, I feel your pain
<arcanistherogue> man kde owns
<arcanistherogue> it looks so nice
<seth_k> you know it
<arcanistherogue> i hated gnome
<arcanistherogue> i never would use linux, now i only switch to play games
<seth_k> I use whatever tool is appropriate for the task
<arcanistherogue> hey i have a question though
<Church_of_foamy> godsmoke can you eve read what i'm saying or did you block me?
<arcanistherogue> i have an nvidia 6600 , a pretty good card
<seth_k> so I switch for page layout stuff in InDesign, for games, for a stats program
<Church_of_foamy> the same for seth_k
<seth_k> mmm, indeed. gimmie
<seth_k> Ti 4200 here :P
<arcanistherogue> but when i use those screensavers
<seth_k> s/4200/4400
<seth_k> the GL ones?
<arcanistherogue> it lags 
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<seth_k> yeah
<arcanistherogue> horribly
<arcanistherogue> but i can run HL2 at high settings
<seth_k> with cedega?
<seth_k> or in windows
<arcanistherogue> windows
<seth_k> ok, phew
<kalenedrael> shitty drivers
<seth_k> post a glxgears output for me
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<arcanistherogue> how do i do that?
<seth_k> just type glxgears in a terminal
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> and let it run a bit
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<seth_k> it'll output rates
<kalenedrael> glxgears, then copy the FPS over :P
<kalenedrael> yes
<Church_of_foamy> crimsun you there?
<twidget> I do a lot of web development (XHTML, CSS, etc.) using WordPress. On the Windows side, I used Dreamweaver. What do you folks prefer to use?
<arcanistherogue> wait that didnt work
<arcanistherogue> maybe i need to install it
<Church_of_foamy> i need to talk to someone to see if i'm wrong
<seth_k> Quanta+
<Church_of_foamy> and if i am i can accept that
<seth_k> it's very much like DreamWeaver
<arcanistherogue> what does that do?
<Church_of_foamy> whats dreamweaver?
<arcanistherogue> its a WYSIWYG editor
<arcanistherogue> i dont like it.
<Church_of_foamy> thats for html pages?
<arcanistherogue> afk
<twidget> yes, and PHP
<Church_of_foamy> oh nice
<twidget> I really only used it for the code hints
<Church_of_foamy> i have an html learning program on cd but i think it's too old
<Church_of_foamy> i bought it at the savation army
<Church_of_foamy> salvation even
<twidget>  you know... I'd start a tag and it would suggest what came next
<seth_k> Quanta+ is definitely what you want, especially since you're already using KDE
<Church_of_foamy> it's kinda nice but i think it's old
<seth_k> arcanis, glxgears didn't work?
<twidget> for some reason, the arts package isn't upgrading
<Church_of_foamy> seth_k and godsmoke i don't know if you can read this but i apologize for any disrespect that i may have caused you and i meant no harm by what i have said..i am genually sorry and value your help abouve me being right
<Church_of_foamy> which is less important then me learning from you linux
<Church_of_foamy> if i made you angry then again you have my humblest most sencerest apologys
<aseigo> there's also nvu if quanta isn't your thang
<seth_k> oh dear
<aseigo> not that i've tried nvu. just seen it =) quanta or plain ol' kwrite is all i need =)
<seth_k> spare me from the wrath of mozilla-composer-slapped-into-another-shape
<aseigo> hahaahaha
* aseigo slaps mozilla
<seth_k> nvu isn't bad, but quanta makes it look sick :D
<twidget> Jeez, it's 12:30
<seth_k> 12:22
<seth_k> I still need to blog
<twidget> I've got to go back to work tomorrow morning ::groan::
<twidget> what's your blog?
<seth_k> http://sethkinast.com/blog/
<seth_k> I just got back from vacation
<seth_k> in el Mexico
<twidget> mine is http://charlesstricklin.com
<seth_k> and brought Montezuma and his Revenge back with me :D
<twidget> I just got back from vacation last week also, and I also got viral gastrowhateveritisis...
<twidget> They had to pump a full IV bag into me
<arcanistherogue> ive been here all week
<arcanistherogue> and last week
<arcanistherogue> ;_;
<seth_k> hehe
<arcanistherogue> mmm but i have a cheese sandwich
<seth_k> arcanis, see if nvidia-glx is installed
<seth_k> it's the nvidia drivers
<arcanistherogue> which nvidia-glx
<arcanistherogue> right?
<arcanistherogue> or not
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<twidget> Okay... beddy-bye time
<seth_k> night night
<twidget> thanks for the pointers
<seth_k> um, there should just be a package called "nvidia-glx"
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> ok
<arcanistherogue> under what section?
<arcanistherogue> in kynaptic
<seth_k> no idea, I just search
<seth_k> CTRL + F
<arcanistherogue> no,its not installed
<arcanistherogue> lemme do that now
<seth_k> Miscellaneous - Graphical (restricted)
<seth_k> boom, that'll do ya
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot for all yuor help
<arcanistherogue> your alot more helpful then my elitist linux friend
<arcanistherogue> he just laughs at all my problems ;_;
<seth_k> hehe
<seth_k> that's what the spirit of Ubuntu is all about
<seth_k> helping people
<arcanistherogue> word
<seth_k> I try to spend 10 hours a week on IRC and in the forums
<seth_k> it's cool, really... I've had all these same problems, and people helped me then
<arcanistherogue> heh
<arcanistherogue> thats nifty
<seth_k> now, when others have the problems, I can return the favor
<seth_k> :)
<arcanistherogue> you know what?
<arcanistherogue> pizza goldfish taste nothing like pizza.
<seth_k> LOL
<seth_k> deep thoughts, with arcanistherogue
<arcanistherogue> yup.
<unome> seth_k: for how long you've been using *nix?
<seth_k> unome, about 3 years
<arcanistherogue> 2 months for me
<arcanistherogue> err actually now its about 3
<seth_k> unome, as my primary OS only since the middle of '04 though
<arcanistherogue> i use windows XP pro
<seth_k> I'm sorry
<arcanistherogue> but thats just because i use PS and gmae alot
<seth_k> :P nah, I do too
<unome> I used linux like 3 years ago mainly RH and mandrake, about a month ago I discovered Ubuntu and never looked back .. 
<arcanistherogue> i use linux for programming though
<unome> I'm doing some extensive reading trying to catch up
* unome reading Linux Bible 2005 Edition :/
* arcanistherogue is eating goldfish.  
* aseigo is
<arcanistherogue> falsely advertised goldfish :\
<seth_k> very deep, aseigo. but how do you know that you exist?
<seth_k> :D
<aseigo> seth_k: i realize that i don't know for certain, which probably means i do.
<aseigo> (exist that is)
<arcanistherogue> well i dont know you exist.
<seth_k> hehe
<aseigo> arcanistherogue: fortunately you're not particularly relevant to my existence ;)
* aseigo is a construct of the shared awareness
<unome> your existence is only defined by your perception then?
<arcanistherogue> :(
<seth_k> the hive mind O_O
* seth_k checks the channel
<seth_k> hmm, definitely #kubuntu
<aseigo> unome: no, the probability of my existence is heightened by the virtue of my having perception
<arcanistherogue> dangnabit i dont have my ubuntu 5.04 disc...
* aseigo tosses arcanistherogue one
<arcanistherogue> i cant wait for those discs i order to come
<seth_k> me too
<seth_k> i got 15
<seth_k> i think they're all already spoken for
<arcanistherogue> i bet ill get em way after breezy is outdated >_>
<seth_k> :/
<monchy> well you'll probably get them by the time breezy launches
<arcanistherogue> i ordered...10 for i386, 10 for 64 bit, 2 mac ones
<seth_k> heh
<unome> can't you just burn'em?
<monchy> that's all i do, just get RW's for the distros i use
<arcanistherogue> that would be too convinient
* unome got 100 Pack Spindle Disc from the egg for $14
<monchy> yea its nice that media is so cheap now days
* arcanistherogue has never heard newegg referred to as "the egg"
<unome> no kidding and this is ridata 48x
* arcanistherogue will start calling newegg the egg.
<unome> yeah you should start visiting places like hardforum.com where peeps talk about nothing but the egg deals hehe 
<seth_k> sleepy time here, night all
<unome> nite seth_k 
<monchy> night
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> cya later seth
<seth_k> arcanis, hit me up later if nvidia-glx doesn't work magic :P
<arcanistherogue> heh
<unome> what card are you using anyway
<arcanistherogue> 6600
<unome> GT OC?
<arcanistherogue> na
<arcanistherogue> just regular
<unome> I got the same card, from BFG
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> i have one form A-Open
* godsmoke just bought the 7800gtx
<arcanistherogue> O_O
<unome> PCI?
* arcanistherogue kills godsmoke
<godsmoke> pci-e, you mean?
* arcanistherogue hides body under desk an d takes card
<unome> yeah they come PCI Expres anyway
<godsmoke> there is no pci version
<arcanistherogue> do they have em in agp 8x?
<godsmoke> pci-e is not even close to the same as pci
<unome> I I dont think so
<arcanistherogue> oh no ;
<arcanistherogue> *;_;
<arcanistherogue> well i guess ill just get a 6800
<godsmoke> arcanistherogue: no
<godsmoke> waste of money
<arcanistherogue> why?
<godsmoke> because it's not much less than a 7800 -- and it's quite a bit slower
<godsmoke> buying a 6800 is a sucker buy at this point
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<unome> godsmoke: your card is like $600, are you a hardcore gamer or something
<godsmoke> unome: actually, the system that it's in has two of them -- 3d work
* unome drooling
<arcanistherogue> O_O
<arcanistherogue> oh dear god
<arcanistherogue> its so bueatiful
<arcanistherogue> well, i think im gonna go to sleep now guys
<arcanistherogue> good night.
<unome> nite
<godsmoke> browsers are such a pain these day
<godsmoke> days*
<unome> why?
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> well, none of the browser options are wonderful
<godsmoke> and that's a problem
<godsmoke> each has serious drawbacks
<unome> ff has extentions, opera isnt bad ..
<godsmoke> firefox is gtk
<godsmoke> opera is mess
<godsmoke> opera barely even loads half of the important plugins
<unome> hehe
<godsmoke> not to mention it's not free
<godsmoke> konqueror can't open 20% of popular websites properly
<unome> nah forget about konqueror, I never use it
<godsmoke> oh -- it would be fine if they could build some IE emulation into it
<godsmoke> support all the non-standard and crap tags
<unome> I betcha lynx open all pages eh
<godsmoke> I would far prefer konqueror over the other options if they could get that down
<godsmoke> hey -- I don't blame them for not making it a priority -- I wouldn't want to write the IE-specific code either
<unome> the web should be taken back, it's not the browses it's the coding. IE has what, like 90%
<godsmoke> huh?
<godsmoke> well, that statistic includes every random user who has windows 98 ... I mean, it's worthless
<godsmoke> who cares about normal people
<unome> hehe
<godsmoke> obviously, most people use IE
<godsmoke> but that's not my concern
<godsmoke> if IE could stick to some standards -- we wouldn't have problems
<aseigo> what 80% of popular websites doesn't konqueror work on exactly?
<aseigo> we, 20%, soryr
<godsmoke> uh ...
<godsmoke> what 20%?
<godsmoke> 20% -- it's an approximation
<aseigo> yes.. what 20% .. e.g. which popular websites does it have issues with?
<godsmoke> I don't remember off-hand -- I tried Konq for about a day
<godsmoke> and couldn't work
<godsmoke> none of my banks work with it
<godsmoke> gmail refuses to do much with it
<godsmoke> many of my travel companies
<godsmoke> as well as financial websites
<aseigo> gmail actually sends a special page these days to konq
<aseigo> did you try switching UA on any of those sites? that's often all it takes.
<godsmoke> yes, I had it set on IE
<aseigo> not always, but often.
<godsmoke> this was not a "we do not support your browser" problem
<godsmoke> this was a -- some links don't work, some graphics don't show up -- text cut off
<godsmoke> so forth
<godsmoke> ie specific tag nonsense
<aseigo> well, no. many broken websites execute different js based on the browser UA.. nothing to do with supported or not
<godsmoke> anyway -- I had it set to IE
<aseigo> and did you try a Moz UA?
<godsmoke> no
<aseigo> out of curiosity, which version of kde were you using, btw? 
<godsmoke> anyway -- there were plenty of troubles -- I doubt they can all be attributed to ua-specific js
<aseigo> doubt is a funny thing. =)
<godsmoke> 3.4.1
<aseigo> which travel sites? just so i can go test and see what the problem might be?
<godsmoke> I don't remember which specifically
<godsmoke> I believe Travelocity was one -- it wasn't entire sites -- it was specific buttons, or features I couldn't get to
<godsmoke> there's a Mozilla UA by default
<godsmoke> so that obviously didn't fix anything
* aseigo uses travelocity fairly often, actually =)
<unome> aseigo: btw, how do I get java to work with Konqueror?
<aseigo> unome: install a java vm and make sure the java binary is pointed to in the Java config page in konqi
<godsmoke> crap, 2:30am already
<godsmoke> well, close
<aseigo> godsmoke: now, it's completely possible that you did run into a number of problems. i'm not trying to discount your experience, but it is nice to know what the problems are
<godsmoke> well, I didn't have hours to wade through pages of js crap to find out exactly what functions weren't working and preventing buttons and suich
<aseigo> .. and it does occur from time to time that supposed problems with konqi turn out to be not such big problems upon investigation others
<aseigo> uh huh
<godsmoke> citibank just flat out didn't work
<godsmoke> plugger looks good, actually
<godsmoke> for use with opera
<aseigo> hrm. that's a hard one to test w/out ana n ccouttheer. =)
<godsmoke> they recommend it
<aseigo> er, an account there
<unome> I have it installed, just had to point it, thx.
<aseigo> the actual website up to loging in (various menus and what not) work however
<aseigo> unome: np
<godsmoke> right -- but the login systems for those banking websites are always very complex 10-deep redirects and such
<godsmoke> it's quite messy
<godsmoke> commerce bank worked, I remember that
<godsmoke> I don't know if chase did
<mrmanic> bank of america works.
<unome> https://www.householdaccount.com:443/gm/CustomerCare?chkCk=check
<unome> see if it works for you
<godsmoke> on what browser?
<unome> konqi
<godsmoke> it doesn't work on anything
<aseigo> godsmoke: i've found some issues reported with kde 3.1 and citibank (unconfirmed though) but otherwise a fair number of "success!" reports
<godsmoke> uniq: tested it on IE, Opera, Firefox
<godsmoke> all complained about not accepting cookies
<godsmoke> which is certainly wrong
<godsmoke> bbiab
<unome> go to sears.com and click on sears credit (left side) on konqi, the page never loads.
<SpecialBuddy> where is device manager
<unome> kcontrol I think
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: what are you trying to do?  
<SpecialBuddy> want to see my hardware
<unome> what hardware?
<unome> lshw should tell you about your hardware
<SpecialBuddy> everything 
<unome> sudo lshw
<aseigo> unome: it loads just fine here
<unome> aseigo: weird
<aseigo> not the fastest site in the world (what with it's multiple redirects to finally land on an ssl site) but it renders perfectly
<SpecialBuddy> do you usually have to install drivers for video cards after you install kubuntu
* aseigo ponders what sort of configurations others in this channel have to have such poor surfing experiences with konqi =(
<aseigo> SpecialBuddy: not in my experience..
<mrmanic> unome: it loads ok here too, if a little slowly
<aseigo> SpecialBuddy: if you want the close source nvidia drivers, for instance, you will have to though
<unome> my konqi must be messed up then :(
<SpecialBuddy> because I keep getting a wine error and I think it's because I need the drivers for my video card
<unome> ATI or nVidia?
<SpecialBuddy> ATI
<unome> is it listed when you do lspci?
<aseigo> SpecialBuddy: what's the error?
<mrmanic> fglrx has a long way to go.
<unome> no doubt
<aseigo> unome: i'd suggest starting w/the error =) somehow i find it doubtful that a wine error resolves to an x window driver problem ;)
<SpecialBuddy> DIrect Draw Error
<aseigo> yeah, that has nothing to do with your video driver
<aseigo> and everything to do with the version of wine you installed
<unome> aseigo: right on.
<aseigo> unome: spend a few years on a project's bugzilla and you get pretty good at this ;)
<aseigo> anyways. time for bed.
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: wine doesn't include directx, IIRC.  winex and transgaming wine do, I believe.
<SpecialBuddy> well I'm just trying to play starcraft
<SpecialBuddy> so I need to get directX
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: no, you need to get winex or transgaming wine, I think.
<SpecialBuddy> that costs money right
<mrmanic> transgaming does.
<mrmanic> actually
<unome> what is it like mrmanic, $5/month or something like that?
<mrmanic> I seem to remember running starcraft in a window before.
<mrmanic> yeah, I believe it's $5 a month
<SpecialBuddy> how do you run it in a window
<SpecialBuddy> because it keeps saying that I don't have the right color settings and the right resolution
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: http://koti.mbnet.fi/~hoppq/sc-howto.html
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: that was the first google result.
<unome> hey what's the path to ff profiles?
<mrmanic> unome: it changes.
<SpecialBuddy> I tried this earlier but didn't really get it
<mrmanic> unome: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<unome> thx
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: you won't be able to play online, according to the howto
<SpecialBuddy> really?
<mrmanic> Battle.net is known not to work well with Wine, and modem/direct connect probably don't work either.
<SpecialBuddy> well I can't get it to work anyway
<mrmanic> I think your best bet is actually a wine channel rather than this one
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<SpecialBuddy> no one is in the wine channel
<mrmanic> btw, I'm pretty sure my belief about wine vs winex is wrong
<mrmanic> :\
<mrmanic> SpecialBuddy: try #winehq
<mrmanic> eh?
<mrmanic> wtf?
<_cory> whats up guys
<Borg^Queen> Hey people. Anyone here running an Athlon 2000 xp?
<Chameleon22> hello all
* topic unset by Firetech on #Kubuntu
<Firetech> whoops.
<Firetech> that wasn't  really my intention, if it happened to more people than me...
<Firetech> I.E. cleared the topic...
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:hairyhobbit] : Kubuntu help channel | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php/
<nikkia> Firetech: yes, it did
<Firetech> I'm sorry, I thought /topic would show me the topic...
<Firetech> Why don't you have +t
<hairyhobbit> Firetech, no problem
<hairyhobbit> Firetech, I don't know, it's not my channel.
<Firetech> yay, now I have a "show me the topic" alias (/t)...
<nikkia> morning Brydenn[WU] 
<nikkia> oh christ...
<nikkia> uniq, are you around ???
<nikkia> ah, nm
<yarpen> hi
<yarpen> are who's from poland here??
<malte> :D
<DocTomoe> Excuse me ... where exactly do I find the Ubuntu Sparkle wallpaper used by Gnome in Breezy? I'd love to have this in KDE, but I cannot find the file...
<nikkia> ubuntu-artwork ?
<nikkia> that'd be my guess anyway
<DocTomoe> Well, yeah. But that is an package name, not a place in the directory structure. Where does ubuntu-artwork live when installed?
<nikkia> all over the place :P
<nikkia> use apt-file to list the contents of a package
<malte> check with dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork
<nikkia> this is probably what you're looking for tho:
<nikkia> ubuntu-artwork: usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-sparkles.png
<DocTomoe> jupp, that is the gnome splash screen ... but not the wallpaper ;)
<nikkia> then its obviously called something without 'sparkles' in the name, without knowing the filename, its rather hard to track it down
<nikkia> or rather, 'without 'spark' in the filename'
<nikkia> its likely in /usr/share/wallpapers tho
<DocTomoe> well, there *is* some directory "/usr/share/backgrounds" (why didn't this one occur to me earlier?)
<DocTomoe> gotcha ;) 
<DocTomoe> t'is in /usr/share/backgrounds
<nikkia> ahh, that bg, was never a fan of having THAT much brown on my screen anyway :)
* nikkia purplifies it with gimp
<aspro> Grrr
<aspro> the ubuntu gods are set against me
<Poromies> why so?
<dreumah> high
<dreumah> my amarok isnt playing my mp3s
<dreumah> anyhelp
<aspro> every single time I try to install it on my powerbook, SOMETHING goes wrong
<aspro> luckily, the live cd works a charm
<dreumah> amarok mp3s why isnt it playing?
<aspro> hmm, dunno?
<dreumah> it says no engine
<dreumah> which one should i download?
<samuelk> how do i gett kernel-source file?
<m-fox> "sudo apt-get install linux-sources-2.6.10" for example
<_pavel> hello
<truijllo> #kubuntu chi d'ha fattu! sattiri a sattiri !
<gerardo> Che si dice ?
<truijllo> in kubuntu ? boh ... la possibilita' di parlare italiano qua tutto sommato e' ristretta ;)
<gerardo> Allora sono capitato nel posto sbagliato!!
<truijllo> ;)
<doctor> yo
<doctor_salvia> weeeeeee
<seth_k> mmm, we're all so coherent early in the morning
<nikkia> morning? its 17:45!!
<nikkia> oh *(&*(!
<nikkia> my work PC only has 800MB of disk free
<osh> What's the command to find out what package contains the wx-config file? "apt-cache search" and then what? search only appears to find packages...
<godsmoke> apt-cache holds a database of packages, not package contents
<godsmoke> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to search package contents because it's always updated -- but if you wish to do those searches on your own computer, you need apt-file
<osh> godsmoke: found apt-file but it didn't help much. will have a look at packages.ubuntu.com thanks.
<godsmoke> it does EXACTLY what you asked about
<godsmoke> I use it every day
<osh> godsmoke: I stand corrected. It did what I asked. =)
<osh> Weird thing is though. I do have the manfile for wx-config but not the command itself. :-/
<mcquaid> is khotkeys totally borked?
<nikkia> mcquaid: probably
<nikkia> it was last time i tried it, about 3 years ago
<nikkia> and development of it seemed to be dead then.... so i don't imagine its improved much
<mcquaid> any other way of getting gestures in konq?
<mcquaid> mouse that is
<EiGHTBALLx> if i install kubuntu using apt-get will i still be able to access gnome (like via gnome-seesion)?
<_m0ns00n> Yrds
<_m0ns00n> Yes
<_m0ns00n> Of course
<EiGHTBALLx> and also can i still use gnome apps?
<_m0ns00n> Also, you can get kubuntu through ubuntu etc.
<_m0ns00n> Just add the sources.
<_m0ns00n> Of course.
<EiGHTBALLx> great
<_m0ns00n> It's all available in universe/multiverse
<EiGHTBALLx> thanx for your gelp
<_m0ns00n> Just add those sources.
<_m0ns00n> No problem
<EiGHTBALLx> so the command is :  sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop   i have all repositories in my sources.list
<yahalom> how can i find out my gateway ip?
<EiGHTBALLx> sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop  brings this error!
<EiGHTBALLx> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<EiGHTBALLx> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<EiGHTBALLx> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<EiGHTBALLx> or been moved out of Incoming.
<EiGHTBALLx> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<EiGHTBALLx> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<EiGHTBALLx> that package should be filed.
<EiGHTBALLx> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<EiGHTBALLx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<EiGHTBALLx>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but it is not going to be installed
<EiGHTBALLx> E: Broken packages
<EiGHTBALLx> (SORRY FOR THE FLOOD)
<yahalom> see topic
<EiGHTBALLx> ermm how is the topic supposed to help?
<EiGHTBALLx> is it the link?
<yahalom> u need a different repo
<yahalom> see the topic
<yahalom> go there,,its obvious once there
<EiGHTBALLx> i dont see the extra repos
<mcquaid> EiGHTBALLx, the reason thats happening is becuase konversation for whatever reason depends on kde 3.4.1
<mcquaid> you can do one of two things, either add the source for kubuntu 3.4.1 to your reps and upgrade to 3.4.1
<mcquaid> or you can choose force version in synaptic and choose konversation ver .16
<eightballx> thank you
<mcquaid> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<mcquaid> add that for 3.4.1 if u want
<mcquaid> i've already gone with 3.4.1 without issue
<eightballx> yeh thanx i got that
<mcquaid> i've read khotkeys has been borked for ages. is there no other method of getting gestures in konq?
<EiGHTBALLx> my sources.list wont work, it gives me   some index files faailed to download when i add a source
<mcquaid> click reload first
<EiGHTBALLx> reload?
<mcquaid> you have to reload upon changes to sources.list
<mcquaid> you using synatpic?
<EiGHTBALLx> no when i run apt-get update it gives me that error
<mcquaid> ah ok then you've mucked up your sources ;)
<mcquaid> did you ensure to hit enter on the last entry?
<mcquaid> you have to have a carriage return or for some dumb reason it doesn't read them properly
<EiGHTBALLx> does it matter on the location in the file (eg a certain line
<mcquaid> nope
<mcquaid> i just assumed you might have put it at the bottom and forgot to put an enter
<EiGHTBALLx> oh thanks it worked!
<mcquaid> there ya go
<mcquaid> you can add sources from within synaptic as well and just hit reload - reload being the same as apt-get update
<EiGHTBALLx> thanks for your help! its finnaly installing,
<mcquaid> i like to manually add sources so i can put comments though
<mcquaid> np
<EiGHTBALLx> when i reboot, will it boot KDE by default?
<mcquaid> you have to indicate the default in kdm/gdm
<mcquaid> are you using gdm?
<mcquaid> you indicate by choosing session and then selecting
<EiGHTBALLx> gnome wm i am yes, will it ask me which wm to use at the beggining?
<mcquaid> right now your in gnome?
<EiGHTBALLx> oh kick as
<EiGHTBALLx> yep im im in gnome using Xchat
<mcquaid> if you just log in you'll be in gnome again, choose session and choose kde, it'll ask you just for this session or make default
<mcquaid> but since going to kde i've installed kdm instead
<mcquaid> with kdm you'll get options like 'fast user switch' and you'll have fast user switch' when locking the screen
<mcquaid> gnome has a fast user switch as well, but it doesn't have it intergrated in the lcok screen thing so i like kde's better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here know about fstab?/
<mcquaid> and you don't need to reboot btw, just logout and choose kde instead
<EiGHTBALLx> i want kde so i can 1) get the kde apps 2) skin it to look like OSX
<mcquaid> well you could have installed kde apps without actually installing kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need to know if these settings in fstab are correct
<mcquaid> but theming is easier with having all of kde installed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1       /Storage        ext3   rw,user,noauto       0	    0
<EiGHTBALLx> yeh but there is trouble like fonts and stuff
<mcquaid> yes thats much easier to configure from within kde
<_skaag> I have a weird problem with kMail not sending queued mail through an SMTP server I know works for sure
<mcquaid> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it looks right but i'm not the greatest with fstab
<EiGHTBALLx> i am getting gd speeds off the repos, 235k
<mcquaid> ya same here, they were slow for a bit, but they've been fast for awhile
<mcquaid> but i couldnt imagine a modem user using debian
<mcquaid> ;)
<EiGHTBALLx> i just selected KDM , was it the right choice?
<samuelk> i installed the kxdocker 0.35 but i when i right click on the bar i dont see the configurator.. so i configure kxdocker any one who could help me?
<mcquaid> uh are you trying to install kdm now?
<EiGHTBALLx> if i want the complete KDE experience
<EiGHTBALLx> yes
<EiGHTBALLx> kubuntu-desktop
<mcquaid> well, i believe you can do it without issue but i don't really like to switch gdm to kdm while in the gui
<EiGHTBALLx> it all 1 big package
<EiGHTBALLx> i rebootwen i switch WM
<mcquaid> well kubuntu-desktop is whats called a meta package that installs a whole wack of other apps/libs etc
<EiGHTBALLx> anyway, if i want the entire kde experience , was kdm the right choice?
<mcquaid> it in itself doesn't actually contain any packages
<EiGHTBALLx> i know its like a symlink
<mcquaid> the point i'm trying to make on going to kdm from gdm is that if you remove gdm while in synaptic it's still running 
<mcquaid> i'm not sure if it can do that gracefully
<EiGHTBALLx> it just did!
<EiGHTBALLx> brb reboot
<mcquaid> heh
<mcquaid> samuelk, i haven't tried kxdocer yet, is it fast or a resource hog?
<mcquaid> like does it seem smooth in it's resizing as you hover over your icons?
<samuelk> mcguaid its realy nice you should realy try it :D
<samuelk> yes it do..
<EiGHTBALLx> komplete succes
<mcquaid> ya i'm probably going to 
<mcquaid> did you compile or grab the ubuntu deb?
<mcquaid> EiGHTBALLx, did kdm comeup or gdm?
<samuelk> mcquaid install now and say if you have the configurating menu
<samuelk> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<EiGHTBALLx> i got GDM NOT STARTING  AS ITS NOT THE DEFAULT MANAGER : STARTING K DISPLAY MANAGER : KDM
<samuelk> took the deb file
<samuelk> w8
<EiGHTBALLx> and kde came up
<samuelk> installed from 0.35 source
<mcquaid> ah ok your good then, you can remove gdm so you don't see that error in the future
<EiGHTBALLx> and then i logged into gdm to see if it was still there, it is and now i am in kde
<EiGHTBALLx> its not an error , its desplayed like a kernel message
<EiGHTBALLx> it doesnt bug me
<mcquaid> i hear ya, but you only need one or the other
<mcquaid> as both can't run 
<samuelk> yes i know..
<samuelk> just installed the 0.35 from source
<EiGHTBALLx> meh i might need gdm in case kde doesnt run a gnome app properly
<mcquaid> no it doesn't work that way, you can still launch gnome with kdm
<mcquaid> and vis versa
<EiGHTBALLx> su is not excepting my root password, what is it as default?
<mcquaid> in ubuntu there is no root passwd by default
<mcquaid> you have to create one
<Firetech> uhm, the newest unsermake package seems to be corrupt...
<mcquaid> i forget the exact syntax, but it's all over the forums as it's been asked countless times
<mcquaid> samuelk, i'm compiling now
<Firetech> http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main unsermake 20050618-0ubuntu1 [2547B] 
<samuelk> good good :D
<mcquaid> whasts unsermake?
<Firetech> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main unsermake 20050219-0ubuntu2 [55,5kB] 
<Firetech> unsermake - A tool for generating Makefiles, a replacement for automake
<mcquaid> ah
<samuelk> are there dashbord for linux?
<mcquaid> dashboard is that osX desktop search thingie?
<mcquaid> if so there's beagle but its a gnome app
<buz> no thats spotlight
<mcquaid> oh
<buz> dashboard is more like useless eyecandy
<mcquaid> whats dashboard again?
<buz> the thing with them widgets
<buz> overlays your current screen
<samuelk> apple.com
<buz> doing all sorts of half useful stuff
<buz> maybe superkaramba
<mcquaid> oh does it show all running apps like screenshots of everything runnin?
<buz> na thats expose
<mcquaid> heh
<buz> which is actually really nifty
<buz> dashboard i dont care for very much
<mcquaid> i'll look up dashboard later but kde has kompose for expose
<mcquaid> samuelk, ok i have kxdocker running
<samuelk> right click on it do you have configuratar or something?
<mcquaid> if i right clikc on any one of them to configure i can't if thats your problem
<samuelk> k
<samuelk> yes it was mine to..
<samuelk> but the other versions there where options you could do in the program...
<mcquaid> well i've got actions, global actions etc
<samuelk> i have only make float and remove
<samuelk> there should be on more i think...
<mcquaid> where do you see that?
<samuelk> right click
<samuelk> and under configure
<mcquaid> ah ya not all have that i see some with that
<mcquaid> i don't get how you add an app though
<samuelk> not me ether..
<samuelk> thats what i whant...
<doctor_salvia> bwaaahaha err i mean hey
<mcquaid> fount it
<samuelk> where?
<mcquaid> samuelk, it's in the kde tray
<mcquaid> should see a penguin apple near the clock
<samuelk> bhhaaa i am so a dumbass...
<mcquaid> heh
* mcquaid rumages through the dumbass awards box
<doctor_salvia> bwaaahahaha i will traceroute you then find your house and drink your blood in the night
<doctor_salvia> err
<doctor_salvia> i mean
<mcquaid> a baloon with a hole in it! 
<doctor_salvia> so...
<mcquaid> btw, how did you compile it? i used checkinstall and it put it in usr/local/kde/bin
<mcquaid> which isn't in my path
<mcquaid> had to go to that dir to run in
<samuelk> in think i gott kxdocker to crash....
<samuelk> loaded a plugin...
<samuelk> lol
<mcquaid> i still don't get how to add an app
<Borg^Queen> Hey people. I need some advice. My dvdburner just blew out. I need to replace it yesterday.
<Borg^Queen> My brand, plextor, is sold out. None of my vendors have it in stock. What dvd burners do you guys have that have given you good results?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone help me with my hard drive problem?
<hon> using gimp or simmilar multi-window applications, is it possible to make them minimize together (some kind of groupping)?
<othernoob> does anyone know an RTS-channel on irc?
<_chris> Is there a program out there that can monitor my power supply?
<nikkia> hon, yes, sort of, but unfortunately, its rather annoying how its implemented in KDE
<nikkia> hon, you can only treat all windows of an app as a single object for things like that *once the number of windows open has exceeded your taskbar limits* isn't that annoying?
<hon> how?
<hon> oh! not that way
<nikkia> what you, and i, want is a way to force grouping
<nikkia> i haven't been able to find one, tho
<hon> I need it just for specific types of windows. 
<nikkia> ah, actually, you can force group
<hon> I wish if this feature could be added to the "workarounds" for window settings
<hon> brb
<nikkia> hon, just turn the grouping feature to 'always', its a pain, but its better than nothing
<nikkia> but yes, it'd be nice to have a per-application-class setting
<nikkia> and while we're at it, i'll take 'named groups' thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need help with the formating and usage of a hard drive thats giving me problems
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone help me?
<MidnightDevil> heya, how do i fix this ? "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<MidnightDevil> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<MidnightDevil> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<MidnightDevil> or been moved out of Incoming."
<MidnightDevil> someone?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 91 people here and no one can help >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wish i could but i'm still learning linux myself >.<
* MidnightDevil hangs
<MidnightDevil> :)
<MidnightDevil> hehe, i wish too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm still having partitioning problems and noone can seem to help me
<MidnightDevil> whats the problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i put a second hard drive in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and used qtparted to set it up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and made the changes in fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but the drive denies me access to it when i try to wright to it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i can't figure it out >.<
<MidnightDevil> i guess u can write whatever u want on that drive if u "su - vim bla.txt" and save it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i want to use it has a regular hard drive
<MidnightDevil> i dont think its very hard
<MidnightDevil> its a permissions thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where i can just drop files on it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must be
<MidnightDevil> i cant write on any remote drive mounted by root
<MidnightDevil> i guess it's just having the same behaviour
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must be
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just don't know how to fix it?
<uniq> midnightdevil: what package do you try to install? 
<MidnightDevil> neither :/
<MidnightDevil> uniq, gdesklets
<uniq> should be installable. you have universe enabled i presume? 
<MidnightDevil> i guess 
<MidnightDevil> sources.list?
<uniq> church_of_foamy: if you make a directory on the disk, and "chown youruser.youruser dir/" you can write to it.
<uniq> yes, sources.list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok but how do i make a dir on the disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's hdb1
<uniq> is it mounted? 
<MidnightDevil> sudo mkdir dir
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<uniq> ok, then do as midnightdevil says.
<MidnightDevil> allright, what should i look for on sources.list?
<uniq> midnightdevil: universe
<MidnightDevil> yeapo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<uniq> is it uncommented or active? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the drive?
<MidnightDevil> uncommended, i mean, it doesnt have the # before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> active
<MidnightDevil> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just use konq to get to it
<MidnightDevil> uniq, he installed a new hd now he wants to add permissions to browse and write there freely
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this is kinda hard for a noob >.<
<uniq> midnightdevil: ok. it's active and uncommented :) then 'apt-get update;apt-get install gdesklets' should do it for you. you shouldn't get an impossible situation afaik.
<uniq> midnightdevil: i know, i read back. :)
<uniq> church_of_foamy: ok, can you paste the line you've added in /etc/fstab? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shure
<MidnightDevil> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MidnightDevil>   gdesklets: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed
<MidnightDevil> E: Broken packages
<MidnightDevil> this goes round and round 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dev/hdb1       /storage        ext3   rw,user,noauto       0	    0
<uniq> church_of_foamy: ok, why is it noauto ? 
<uniq> is it removable? 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<uniq> ok. remove user and noauto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just looked at the rest and put what i thought made sence
<uniq> .. even better, remove all the smart options, and add defaults
<uniq>  /dev/hdb1 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<uniq> sudo mount /storage
<uniq> sudo mkdir /storage/stuff
<uniq> sudo chown yourusername.yourusername -R /storage/stuff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k hold on
<uniq> then you should be able to save your files to /storage/stuff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now it tells me that only root can mount the hard drive
<uniq> only root can.
<uniq> that's why you should do: sudo mount /storage
<uniq> but it will be automatically mounted on each boot. so it won't matter.. unless it's removable.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mountpoint storage does not exist
<uniq> midnightdevil: python-gnome3-extras should be in universe too. you could try to use another mirror.
<uniq> ehm.. python-gnome2-extras rather. 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it's not a removible drive
<MidnightDevil> uniq, wanna share your file ? :D
<MidnightDevil> i extracted this sample for the website
<uniq> church_of_foamy: then removing 'noauto' from fstab will make it mount at boot.
<uniq> ?? sources.list
<kinfo> [sources.list]  example /etc/apt/sources.list with all official repositories plus KDE 3.4.1 and Koffice 1.4 from kubuntu.org can be found at: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/303802
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so just remove the noauto and leave it at that
<uniq> church_of_foamy: i would have changed it to what i wrote earlier.
<MidnightDevil> aye aye sir ;)
<uniq> 23:41 <      uniq>  /dev/hdb1 /storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<MidnightDevil> uniq, can i replace my actual file with that content?
<uniq> midnightdevil: you can. i suggest you make a backup of your old file just in case something breaks.
<MidnightDevil> great!
<MidnightDevil> thanx!
<MidnightDevil> ChurcH_of_FoamY, hows it going pal !
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm going to reboot now and see if it works
<MidnightDevil> uniq, working as a charm with no dependencies problems
<MidnightDevil> thanx a lot!!
<uniq> midnightdevil: great :)
<MidnightDevil> i got a package that seems to be stuck
<MidnightDevil> setiathome
<MidnightDevil> E: setiathome:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MidnightDevil> returns this error everytime im not installing it
<MidnightDevil> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the drive diden't mount it's self >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even rebooted
#kubuntu 2006-07-03
<RawSewage> any XGL users here?
<chahibi> Former XGL user
<RawSewage> how was your video playback
<RawSewage> mine is jerky
<chahibi> It looks good. But was buggu on my old Radeon 7000
<chahibi> I can't even play a video on Kaffeine
<RawSewage> without XGL?
<RawSewage> why not
<chahibi> No with XGL
<RawSewage> oh
<chahibi> Playback works fine for me on Kaffeine
<RawSewage> without XGL?
<chahibi> without XGL
<chahibi> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting
<RawSewage> gentoo?
<chahibi> This is comprehensive enough in my opinion
<RawSewage> ok t
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> bookmarked
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, chahibi, to get glx up and running you just followed the ubuntu wiki, is that right ?
<chahibi> There is no big difference between XGL in Kubuntu and in Gentoo, and it was fixed
<RawSewage> it couldnt have been fixed
<chahibi> |lostbyt|, I don't remember , I used the SUSE Novell how to
<RawSewage> since I just installed it yesterday
<RawSewage> note Im only talking about jerky video playback
<chahibi> With XGL?
<RawSewage> yeah
<|lostbyte|> chahibi, ok !
<RawSewage> i HATE YOUR NAME
<RawSewage> oops
<RawSewage> typing a | is a pain
<RawSewage> but let me show you a good guide
<|lostbyte|> chahibi, how much ram does xgl take ?
<chahibi> I need to type AltGr + 6 to type | in a French AZERTY Keyboard :)
<RawSewage> |lostbyte|, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<chahibi> |lostbyte|, I don't have exact numbers, but I didn't feel any slowness
<sysbob> back
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, will read. .tx
<|lostbyte|> chahibi, ok !
<chahibi> |lostbyte|, it is MUCH faster than KDE + KWIN transparency (Composite)
<|lostbyte|> chahibi, intresting..
<sysbob> uhm, how can i fond the drver name being used for my eth1?
<sysbob> fond  = find
<chahibi> sysbob, lspci | grep Ethernet
<ubuntu> chris
<sysbob> ok, well ... i am trying to use "sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w" but i am sure madwifi is not the name of my wireless device
<sysbob> i tried that grep but it didnt give me a sort name
<sysbob> short
<sysbob> so how do i find the short driver name i am using or my wirless eth1?
<zardoz> nasty, amarok in crash if i play a file from a smb share
<chahibi> sysbob, don't know
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, paste that line it gave you..
<sysbob> i ddnt see it ...i had to reset
<sysbob> when did you paste it?
<sysbob> oh
<sysbob> k
<nekromaan> good evening, how do i have to include the plugin kmplayer into the konqueror?
<sysbob> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
<chahibi> sysbob, That is probably eth0 not eth1
<chahibi> sysbob, I didn't know you were looking for WiFi
<sysbob> i also have "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 02)"
<sysbob> but it didnt turn up in that grep
<sysbob> thanks for the help so far :)
<chahibi> Try lspci | grep Wi
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, looks like its bcm43xx :P
<sysbob> how cna you tell for sure what it is?
<chahibi> BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, dapper has it already..
<chahibi> |lostbyte| , I didn't notice :)
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|lostbyte|> lsmod | grep bcm ?
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, ^
<sysbob> i have the wireless working fine
<sysbob> but i am trying to setup WPA
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: use wext
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, h3sp4wn is your man.. :P
<sysbob> uhm
<sysbob> i am following a guide but i need the name of the wireless driver i am using to test it ... and i dont know how to determine the wireless driver name
<zardoz> anyone use amarok to play files from a smb share?
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: wpa_supplicant ?
<sysbob> yes, i am following a guide for that
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, driver name is a module which is bcm43xx
<chahibi> zardoz, I use Kaffeine + NFS, it works
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: wext is what it used (generic linux wireless extensions)
<sysbob> okay, thanks ... so how wuld i hae determined that the name was "bcm43xx" by the way?
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<|lostbyte|> zardoz, should work, can you play normal files.. ?
<zardoz> chahibi: I am finding that xine will crash. is that your experance?
<chahibi> zardoz, Kaffeine works correctly with the Xine engine
<sysbob> sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dbcm43xx -w   ....   Unsupported driver 'bcm43xx'.
<sysbob> :(
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: The best documentation is /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<SpAwN> how can i stop x?....i tried sudo init 3 and it didnt drop me at cli
<sysbob> i have that open in kate right now
<sysbob> but an a linux noob
<sysbob> am
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: -Dwext you should be using
<zardoz> |lostbyte|: nope any file that uses the xine engine will crash, local play is fine...
<sysbob> k, let me try
<chahibi> sysbob, keep trying. Linux is easy enough :)
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: But it is better / easier to configure it from /etc/network/interfaces
<sysbob> !!!! i think it worked
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!! i think it worked
<abattoir> lol
<sysbob> CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:0c:41:3e:cd:68 completed
<sysbob> thanks
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, what did yyou do ?
<sysbob> i did sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -w
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: You want to take the options from /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and put them into /etc/network/interfaces
<|lostbyte|> sysbob, ok
<|lostbyte|> h3sp4wn, what driver is wext ?
<sysbob> should i do that?
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: Anything that supports the generic wireless extensions
<|lostbyte|> nice..
<chahibi> zardoz, Kaffeine crashes when I try to stream a Video
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: Or you can just have iface wlan0 inet dhcp (then underneath it) wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: change the wlan0 to eth1
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: Then kill wpa_supplicant and do sudo ifup eth1
<zardoz> chahibi: yeah thats what I am finding out... I have to copy local first to play
<sysbob> uhhhh
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: Then it will work after a reboot etc
<sysbob> i'll be right back, i am gonna disable eth0
<sysbob> to test eth1
<zardoz> chahibi: same goes for mp3 files...
<h3sp4wn> sysbob: Have you set it up from /etc/network/interfaces you don't want to manually have to run wpa_supplicant from a terminal every time
<chahibi> zardoz, no it is not that. I can play from the other box, without copying locally. I can't STREAM which is different, and works without file sharing.
<zardoz> might need to look at other engines to play audio see if that play nice...
<h3sp4wn> chahibi: use mount -t smbfs instead of trying to browse via samba
<chahibi> i use nfs
<chahibi> with mount
<SpAwN> does anyone know how i can stop xorg .....i used to use init3 and it would drop me at cli
<zardoz> does nfs need to be set up on the other box (windows)
<SpAwN> but its not when i use sudo init 3
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<flashpc> alright, now i am here with only my wpa enabled wireless connection
<flashpc> many thanks!
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn: thanks
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: Will it come up auto after a reboot ?
<flashpc> i ahven't done that yet
<flashpc> thats next, should i edit /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: Yes
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: Put /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin.ca (its faster) and I will tell you what to change (explain anything if you want)
<flashpc> k
<flashpc> http://pastebin.ca/77347
<DaSkreech> poningru: Hi
<flashpc> i want to have eth0 as the secondary inet interface if the wireless doesnt connect or is down
<flashpc> with eth1 being the primary wireless using wpa_supplicant and the wext driver
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: http://pastebin.ca/77351 (change the file so it just looks like that)
<poningru> DaSkreech: yo
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: If want to bring up the wired interface you would have to do sudo ifup eth0
<RawSewage> whats the <Super> key?
<chahibi> RawSewage, The Windows Jey
<chahibi> Key
<RawSewage> ty
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: also sudo apt-get remove network-manager (If it is installed)
<RawSewage> I guess the water effect doesnt work
<flashpc> the guide has "pre-up /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" as a line
<flashpc> and also a kill line "post-down killall -q wpa_supplicant"
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: Thats out of date
<flashpc> okay
<flashpc> so i dont need a kill line?
<DaSkreech> RawSewage:You have to toggle it
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: No just the lines that I put in that paste
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, I did Shift+F9 too
<flashpc> alright, how about the driver name? it's not being specified anywhere with your example?
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Ah you need a Card with Pixel Shaders possibly
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> all the other effects work, afaik
<flashpc> thats fine without the driver name h3sp4wn?
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: So that was not specified in wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<flashpc> no
<flashpc> here is my wpa_supllicant.confg
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, one other question:  how do I make the wobble time shorter
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Turn up Friction of course :)
<RawSewage> ty
<DaSkreech> Same way you do it in real life..... unless you just go on a diet :)
<SpAwN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: http://pastebin.ca/77362
<SpAwN> i built the drivers how i usaly do and it didnt work....:(
<zblach> hi. i've some quicklaunch keys that k understands. how can I map
<|lostbyte|> lolz "for your monitor" .. :P
<zblach> 'em to stuff?
<SpAwN> hehe
<zblach> i.e. 'launch vlc with [key] '
<DaSkreech> zblach: I just use Katapult :( I'm lazy
<jewels9321> does anybody know how to run window's 95 games in wine? can it be done?
<DaSkreech> jewels9321: I got Window 3.1 games to work?
<flashpc> http://pastebin.ca/77366
<flashpc> there
<flashpc> oh
<flashpc> okay
<zblach> DaSkreech: i like katapult, but can I configure it?
<jewels9321> DaSkreech: you did? so you could get 95 to work then? i hear wine is a lot newer than that, so it should work then?
<rsgill> hi
<DaSkreech> zblach: To do?
<rsgill> how can i get amarok to access podcasts
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: That should be all you need then sudo killall wpa_supplicant && killall dhclient && ifup eth1
<zardoz> mplayer
<zblach> DaSkreech: to not do web bookmarks
<groovis> zardoz: best answer ever.
<jewels9321> DaSkreech: I am new to linux, and i think this will be my first project. ;)
<DaSkreech> zblach: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C
<zardoz> groovis: hehe oops yeah
<DaSkreech> jewels9321: Yes it can do any windows back to 1.0 I think
<zblach> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Don't quote me :-) I know back to windows 3.0 but it should do 1.0 if you can find a 5 1/4 floppy :-)
<DaSkreech> zblach: Got ti?
<DaSkreech> it?
<zblach> yup, thanks
<jewels9321> DaSkreech: do you know of any good websites that i could get info on this? i have tons of windows 95 games that i want to run in wine
<Tommy2k4> stupid xine keeps saying device busy or something when kaffeine goes to next file in playlist
<DaSkreech> winehq.org?
<jewels9321> DaSkreech: I am not sure of where to start...
<Tommy2k4> not every time though
<jewels9321> DaSKreech: thanks! I'll try that
<ze4502us> anyone know how to use amarok to download and listen to podcasts?
<DaSkreech> zblach: I love that the configuration is an easter egg :)
<flashpc> okay so i added the line "sudo killall wpa_supplicant && killall dhclient && ifup eth1" to interfaces as the last line
<zblach> DaSkreech: why is it hidden?
<flashpc> let me reboot
<flashpc> many thanks!
<DaSkreech> zblach: Bad UI design
<zblach> *shrugs* conveniant enough for me not to care about that detail
<ze4502us> anyone know how to use amarok to download and listen to podcasts?
<deemo> hey everyone, i have been following the following instructions to fix my boot loader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but when i try to set the root it tells me the Selected Disk does not exist
<deemo> anyone know whats wrong? im doing root (hd0,0) and my / is mounted on hda1
<ze4502us> anyone know how to use amarok to download and listen to podcasts?
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: You don't that is for if you want to test it without rebooting
<SpAwN> im following the nvidia driver howto and am stuck here....http://pastebin.ca/77373
<Ahmuck> hi, i have a computer at home with kubuntu.  i would like to get the updates for what i have installed.  is there a way to get adept to list the programs to a usb key so it can be checked and downloaded to carry back to my pc ?
<RawSewage> you dont have internet at home?
<flashpc> back
<Ahmuck> RawSewage: nope
<flashpc> h3sp4wn: thank you
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: You didn't put that sudo line into /etc/network/interfaces did you ?
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Sure
<flashpc> h3sp4wn: yes i did
<Ahmuck> can one carry adept on a usb key ?
<flashpc> shouldi remove it... it was the kilall last line
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: You don't need it (that was just for if you wanted to test it without having to do a reboot)
<flashpc> should i leave it there?
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: remove it
<flashpc> okay
<SpAwN> brb....i tried manualy editing the drvier
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: how ?
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: When you get the packages they are kept in /var/cache/apt/archive. Just copy them to the USB stick
<flashpc> removed ... if i were to add the wext driver to the spw_supllicant.conf, what whould it look like?
<flashpc> wpa_supllicant.conf
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: so just mirror them to a directory /var/cache/apt/archive on the usb stick ?
<Ahmuck> i was looking for a smaller footprint.  for example, tell adept to check against a list '
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Let me see if I understand your dillema You have a Kubuntu machine at home with no net and a nother machine elsewhere on the net?
<Ahmuck> text or whatever on the usb stick and say , hey you need an update, mark the updates and then i could go get the updates from another compuer with internet
<DaSkreech> You want the net enabled machine to get the packages so you can carry them home?
<flashpc> thanks for the help with setting up wpa ... i wouldn't have been able to find the driver name wext if you hadn't told me
<Ahmuck> then have adept move the packages from the usb drive to the disk and update
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> The other machine on the net what OS is it running?
<Ahmuck> windows xp
* DaSkreech goes into death throes
<Ahmuck> :-)
<DaSkreech> Ah in that case ...
<Ahmuck> lol, i knew you would like this problem
<DaSkreech> *ponders*
<DaSkreech> You may have to do a little scripting for this problem
<Ahmuck> but in fact, it is possilbe to get it from another kubunut machine, however, the other machine is confiugured differently with different packages
<DaSkreech> Understood
<Ahmuck> thie idea is only to download to the usb drive the packages that machines needs
<Ahmuck> is it possible to create a project for portable adept ?
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: That's correct. I'm trying to figure out an easy way to do it
<h3sp4wn> You could just netboot from the other machine with a seperate root fs
<Ahmuck> i would think you would need adept on the stick, and a text file for each configuration of each machine.  the gui would have to have a checkbox and a way to verify each machine
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: You think wrong :)
<DaSkreech> Though that would be spiffy :)
<h3sp4wn> You would need a big usb stick to fit kubuntu even without x on it
<h3sp4wn> Just a deboostrap of dapper takes up 300mb
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Ok the packages are at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Ahmuck> ideally i would like to create an outernet
<jake> Hello? I'm a bit of a Linux noob, I need a little help installing a program.
<|lostbyte|> hi !
<Ahmuck> a ap or wireless router with a web server and internal dns that other wireless networks could connect to that woudl not be connected to the internet per say, but locally, a local net for local community pages.
<jake> A friend of mine told me I should use Kubuntu because it's easy to use, and also because the IRC is helpfull. So I was wondering if anyone could help?
<Ahmuck> any, perpahs it is to lofty of a goal
<Ahmuck> jake: he was right
<|lostbyte|> whats the glx shortcut to switch desktop ?
<Ahmuck> jake, the trick is asking the rigth question, providing the right information in your question, at the right time and bieng persistant
<Ahmuck> jake: so, what is your question ?
<alain_> hello
<Ahmuck> hello alain
<alain_> after doing a dist-upgrade my wlan does not work anymore
<gnomefreak> what versions of  k-office and amarok  are in kubuntu 3.5.3
<jake> Heh, well basically I've used a Knoppix Live Boot Disk, which had the KDE desktop. I downloaded Kubuntu because I heard it uses KDE too so I thought I'd be used to it, and it does seem very similar, but when I try to run "sh unixmake" in the main direction of the TinyFugue installation directory nothing happens.
<alain_> kernel got updated from 2.6.15-23 to 25
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: amarok and koffice are in seperate repos
<gnomefreak> ty
<alain_> it is a pci wlan card and it is still listed in kinfocenter under pci
<jake> *directory
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought just wanted to make sure
<alain_> but not under network interfaces
<alain_> anyone can help
<Zaire> has anyone heard of a package called makeinfo ?
<alain_> ?
<Zaire> I need it for doing a make/configure on tor privoxy
<alain_> anyone able tohelp me??
<Ahmuck> alain_: what is your wireless card ?
<imachine> DaSkreech, JAMAICA?
<alain_> Texas instr acx 100 22Mbps Wireless interface
<alain_> Global sun technology
<DaSkreech> imachine: Shhhhhhhhh
<alain_> as said under PCI it is correctly listed
<imachine> DaSkreech, pass it
<Zaire> so has anyone heard of a package called makeinfo?
<imachine> DaSkreech, better yet, is that a broken host or so
<JReinaldo> I'd like some help....I have 2 HD, both with many partitions. I tried  to install the Kubuntu Dapper into one of the partions of the first HD and I received the message "critical error during ped_disk_new!" by the "qtparted".  It recognized well the partitions of the 2nd HD. How could I solve this problem? Thanks in advance.
<imachine> DaSkreech, you not jamaican?
<alain_> and with the previous kernel there was/is no problem
<imachine> JReinaldo, i had a problem like that
<h3sp4wn> alain_: Do you have dapper-security restricted enabled ?
<imachine> JReinaldo, it (the installer) couldnt figure out how to configure fstab and grub if i wanted to install onto my second hard disk.
<imachine> without touching the first's MBR.
<DaSkreech> imachine: Yeah I am
<alain_> h3sp4wn at least not intentionally, how can y check?
<imachine> didnt work quite well; ended up with broken ad0 and a ubuntu system hooked alter on the ad1 on ata as ad0,.
<imachine> DaSkreech, peace! :D
<DaSkreech> Yeah mon
<imachine> DaSkreech, Jah bless.
<JReinaldo> imachine, I stopped before! The installer didn't reconize the partitions of the first HD!
<imachine> DaSkreech, are You rasta?
<DaSkreech> Who Jah bless no man curse
<h3sp4wn> alain_: grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep dapper-security
<imachine> DaSkreech, indeed so.
<alain_> h3sp4wn do you mean package repositories?
<Zaire> ummm isn't there a rule for staying on topic in a help channel -_-
<h3sp4wn> alain_: Yes sounds as if you don't have the restricted modules for 15-25
<DaSkreech> imachine: Wish I had a nickel for everytime I got asked that :)
<alain_> grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep dapper-security
<alain_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<alain_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<alain_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<alain_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<imachine> DaSkreech, i'm from poland, i do some reiki healing, really got interested in Jah.
<imachine> DaSkreech, wann simply find out how the jazz works down in every place right
<DaSkreech> Of course :)
<imachine> DaSkreech, so peace mon, a nickel is nothing tho, goes and comes it does.
<imachine> DaSkreech, what counts is what is inside !
<h3sp4wn> alain_: add restricted after main (to both lines)
<DaSkreech> Yeah but one for everytiem I got asked that :)  Ohhh yeaaahhh
<imachine> haha
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> would be a lot of nickels
<h3sp4wn> alain_: and multiverse after universe for both lines
<imachine> good to throw about
* DaSkreech breaks out Ziggy Marley's "Small People"
<imachine> DaSkreech, you local in jamaica or foreign
<h3sp4wn> alain_: then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> imachine: What?
<jbrouhard> Anyone know how to make an ISO out of a existing CD?  Can k3B do that ?
<imachine> DaSkreech, Local then it is so?
<imachine> ;)
<alain_> h3sp4wn from what kernel? the working one (23) or 25
* DaSkreech is listening to "Small People" by Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers on Songs From the Street: 35 Years of Music (disc 2) [amaroK] 
<imachine> DaSkreech, so are you rasta so or not man.
<h3sp4wn> jbrouhard: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso
<DaSkreech> imachine: Nope
<imachine> DaSkreech, i'd really like to hear about rastafarai if you were.
<imachine> DaSkreech, you know anything about it tho?
<imachine> maybe more than I.
<DaSkreech> imachine: What do you want to know?
<imachine> DaSkreech, everything.
<h3sp4wn> alain_: Doesn't matter but if you have no network connection from the working one
<imachine> who is Jah for you
<imachine> how you look at weed
<imachine> whats the story behind
<DaSkreech> Jehovah? God almighty
<imachine> how you look at people in society
<h3sp4wn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DaSkreech> behind Rasta?
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> who is Haile Selasie for you
<imachine> like no
<imachine> sorry
<imachine> for Rasta.
<imachine> you;re not rasta then heh ;] 
<imachine> what's rasta mean anyway?
<imachine> can we go priv with this i dont want to mess this channel up, its a buntu channel after all
<imachine> ;p
<DaSkreech> imachine: Pm or O-T?
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> pm
<oneeyedelf1> I have a quick question, I plan on installing kubuntu for a friend and then giving him the computer, the thing is he will have adifferent monitor, is there anyway to have kubuntu reprobe the refresh settings
<omeow> oneeyedelf1: I think so.
<alain_> h3sp4wn seems that this was the problem - im now downloading the restricted modules and will try afterwards
<DaSkreech> oneeyedelf1: You can
<oneeyedelf1> how?
<h3sp4wn> alain_: I think that will be it
<omeow> oneeyedelf1: use UseEdidFreqs instead of frequencies.
<omeow> It probes the monitor for it's supported frequencies.
<DaSkreech> oneeyedelf1: Why don't you just do a OEM install?
<oneeyedelf1> omeow: danke
<omeow> (Do a google search for more details on how to use it though.)
<oneeyedelf1> DaSkreech: I would like to customize it a little and playu with it first, that and I have no clue, im not a kubuntu user
<DaSkreech> oneeyedelf1: ok thats' fine :)
<DaSkreech> oneeyedelf1: Don't set an insane high Resolution and you should be good
<oneeyedelf1> DaSkreech: they are getting kubuntu because well it seems to be all that, they want without confusing them
<DaSkreech> oneeyedelf1: Put Kubuntu on the desktop and label it help :)
<DaSkreech> It will log them in here automatically ;-)
* DaSkreech promises not to confuse them
<oneeyedelf1> hehehe, I use gentoo, and kanotix so this kubuntu stuff is a little new, but in 8 mins when the cd finsihes downlaoding I think itll all go well
<h3sp4wn> oneeyedelf1: kubuntu is almost identical to kanotix in most respects
<DaSkreech> Isn't the new kanotix ubuntu based?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: based on debian sid
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Cool
<oneeyedelf1> h3sp4wn: kanotix has alot more programs in the list, and less picky on licences
* tuxtux ciao
<h3sp4wn> oneeyedelf1: Once kanotix is installed you still use apt-get or aptitude in the same way as kubuntu
<dr_willis> i never did get the kaontic installer to work right
<dr_willis> kanotix :P
<DaSkreech> tuxtux: Bye
<tuxtux> bye DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Oh wait :-) I thought you were leaving
<oneeyedelf1> oh anyone ever hooked up dialup on linux?
<oneeyedelf1> *not dialup I meant dsl
* DaSkreech looks around
<omeow> Never (thankfully)
<House_MD> oneeyedelf1 - i have, why
<rOOb> hello anyone know how to get azureus to work...i installed it and it goes to launch...i see the little boot splash screen from azureus then it just hangs and never opens
<House_MD> rOOb - install suns java, its in universe afaik
<oneeyedelf1> House_MD: is it hard?
<dr_willis> i sort of perfer ktorrent myself. :)
* tuxtux bye bye
<h3sp4wn> I prefer rtorrent
<rOOb> House_MD: k ill give it a shot thanks
<dr_willis> rtorrent had some issues on some trackers  i was using.
<House_MD> oneeyedelf1 - no, just plug your dsl router in with an eth cable, linux box set to dhcp, "it just works" tm
<edu> hi
<dr_willis> Howdy
* DaSkreech kicks Aim.com
<LeeJunFan> damn k3b is lame for making images. It's always annoyed me that you can specify the dir but it's going to make the filename k3b.iso or whatever.
<DaSkreech> So I go to AIM.com in firefox and it says We Don't Support your Browser We support Firefox
<DaSkreech> What D Blu-Rai Blazes of 'Ell?
<dr_willis> lol
<rOOb> is it normal for adept to hang when prepairing to install packages...its been saying its doing this for java for about 5 mins.....longest ive seen it hang for
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  using the AIM express?
<dr_willis> rOOb,  click on that arrow that shows the console - it may be asking a question  in there
<rOOb> ahh bingo
<rOOb> thanks
<DaSkreech> Yeah I can't get <long pause of expletive deletion> kopete to connect to it
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  heh
<rOOb> hmm how do i anser the question...it wont let me hit enter
<dr_willis> no idea. :) try tab/y/n
<rOOb> doh!....still nothing
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: is there a way to get it to work?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  no clue :) i dont use Im stuff any more..Im was using them befor they were cool.. now they are full of dweebs. :P
<dr_willis> IRC is the way to go
<DaSkreech> Yeah I have one dweeb I need to talk to on AIM though :-(
<dr_willis> Skype :)
<rOOb> is there anyway i can safly close adept.....its just waiting for me to asner the question but i cant...so it not doing anything
<dr_willis> si aim is blocking GAIM again eh?
<OOD> r00b: do the install with apt-get in the command line
<thompa> i keep getting log out screen sometimes when i push arrow key
<rOOb> OOD: what about the current open adept i have now?
<thompa> actually down arrow key now logs out
<DaSkreech> No Kopete just sucks
<OOD> there isn't anything you can do
<rOOb> so just close it?
<OOD> yea
<OOD> you trying to install vmware?
<OOD> or java?
<rOOb> java
<OOD> yea just do apt-get in the terminal
<thompa> all i changed was keys ctrl+arrow for volume
<rOOb> im brand new to apt and kubutu
<rOOb> its apt-get install package correct?
<OOD> yea
<rOOb> k thanks OOD
<OOD> sudo apt-get install ***
<thompa> down is log out, what should it be?
<stefan_> I am having some problems with the live CD installer, can someone help?
<rOOb> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arcturus> stefan_: you'll have better luck describing the problem and what you've tried to do
<jewels9321_> DaSkreech: I just got added to the wine-users list.... thanks for your help
<DaSkreech> jewels9321_: Sure :)
<OOD> r00b: adept might still be running, do sudo killall adept
<jewels9321_> what game did you get running just out of curiosity?
<rOOb> ahh OOD
<thompa> fek
<DaSkreech> A Children's one made for Windows 3.1 that doesn't work anywhereElse
<rOOb> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<jewels9321_> i've also been wanting to get kings quest 4 working.... would i need freedos to do that?
<OOD> run that command and it should work
<thompa> if i try to set new accelarator to ctrl alt back it logs out of course
<rOOb> ahh thanks a gain OOD
<OOD> jewels9321: have you tried dosbox?
<thompa> ahh its working now
<Kr4t05> I'm still angry at CVSCedega...
<thompa> you have to disable arrow key
<jewels9321_> OOD: no i haven't.... i am new to linux and new to wine etc.....
<OOD> r00b: np, is it working now?
<adamant1988> why Kr4t05 ?
<DaSkreech> jewels9321_: Probably
<jewels9321_> i do know that kq4 can run in win 3.1 though
<stefan_> The installer almost finishes, it partitions and installs the files. But when it gets to configureing packages it comes up with an error.
<stefan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17057
<jewels9321_> OOD: have you had better luck with dosbox that freedos?
<arcturus> stefan_: most install errors are due to a corrupt download or burn
<Kr4t05> adamant1988, I can't seem to get it to work?
<stefan_> its a pressed cd
<OOD> jewels9321: i haven't tried freedos yet, but dosbox has run every single dos game i've thrown at it
<adamant1988> buy it then...
<arcturus> pressed?
<stefan_> i ordered it from shipit
<jewels9321_> OOD: Really? is it pretty easy to do? what about running win 95 games on dosbox?
<arcturus> it doesn't matter
<Kr4t05> adamant1988, I already got it, but, I can't say I "bought" it...
<adamant1988> k
<Kr4t05> ...
<OOD> jewels9321: you might be interested in these too, though i haven't tried them in wine: http://www.agdinteractive.com/ http://www.infamous-adventures.com/index.php?page=kq3
<Kr4t05> Great, now I look bad.
<OOD> jewels9321: dosbox can only run dos games
<jewels9321_> thanks OOD, i happen to be an adventure game player
<rOOb> well i got the sun java installed but azureus still isnt working
<rOOb> it just hangs
<crimsun> does it hang, or does it segfault?
<crimsun> did you configure the proper java alternative?
<h3sp4wn> rOOb: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rOOb> hang...i see it open....the little splash screen....it loads the torrrents...but i never get the user interface
<OOD> jewels9321_: yea :)
<stefan_> is there anything I can do about that error? I got the cd from shipit, so it isn't a corrupted burn or anything
<arcturus> the cd might not behave with your burner
<jewels9321_> OOD: this is for kq3 what about kq4?
<arcturus> sorry, no solutions I can think of
<rOOb> i ran that accepted the defaults and then tried again...and its still doing the same thing
<h3sp4wn> rOOb: You want to select the sun java
<rOOb> ahhh i see now
<rOOb> it worked =D thanks guys/gals
<D4m4ge> hi
<DaSkreech> Hi gnomefreak
<omeow> Hm.
<gnomefreak> hi
<omeow> Isn't taskbar a spelling mistake? Shouldn't it be task bar?
<RawSewage> yes
<omeow> Mistake in KDE then. :)
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> it's a word now
<omeow> Ok then.
<RawSewage> not a real word
<RawSewage> Windows uses it, I believe
<Hawkwind> It's in the Websters dictionary actually, therefore it's a real word
<RawSewage> it is?
<RawSewage> I just checked there
<House_MD> websters? isn't that that the one that spells colour as color and stuff, i wouldn't trust it, :)
<Hawkwind> House_MD: Not hardly
* DaSkreech flushes the Websters
<DaSkreech>  Oxford :)
<jewels9321_> OOD: i would use dosbox for kq3??
<OOD> jewels9321: isn't kq3 a dos game?
<OOD> or you can try that vga version i linked to in wine
<jewels9321_> i believe so, i have run it on win 95 because they put it on cd rom once
<jewels9321_> OOD: Wouldn
<jewels9321_> whoops
<stefan_> How does kubuntu fair with the XFS filesystem?
<jewels9321_> OOD: wouldn't i need to run it in wine or can i just download and play?
<OOD> jewels9321: that
<bimberi> stefan_: still there? check in the files mentioned in the error for more details - /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<OOD> jewels9321: that
<OOD> jewels9321: that's a windows program so you'd need to run it in wine
<stefan_> bimberi: Ok, will do
<jewels9321_> OOD: So wouldn't wine automatically launch when i try to download it?
<jewels9321_> i do have wine installed
<mathieu> oulala there is a lot kubuntu user! (it's the first time I open konversation)
<OOD> no, you either have to double click the installer if it's on your desktop, or use the wine *** command
<jewels9321_> welcome mathieu
<jewels9321_> OOD: what is *** command?
<mathieu> thanks, I see your helping someone to run a windows program in wine, good luck ;)
<OOD> jewels9321: wine kq3.exe for example
<OOD> the stars are wildcards :P
<rOOb> is therea utiliy to just update the system....i guess i installed a old version of java and need a newer version
<jewels9321_> mathieu: um hmm. I am the one getting the help actually. =) have u used wine too?
<OOD> jewels9321: just checked the dosbox site and all kinq quest games up to #7 will work
<mathieu> yes
<mathieu> for a king quest game you need dosbox
<jewels9321_> i remember doing that command before in a different game that i tried to run in wine, but unsuccesful
<jewels9321_> what's the url OOD?
<h3sp4wn> There is a way of running the old lucasarts games (day of the tentacle / sam and max etc) with a native interpretter
<OOD> or just download those vga versions and try those in wine
<mathieu> I don't think there was a king quest games running in windows
<OOD> they go up to 12 at least
<OOD> there are windows ones
<mathieu> which king quest do you want to run?
<lib8264q> hello channel ...
<jewels9321_> Mathieu: i ran kq 3 in windows becuase they put in on cd rom and i've ran kq7 in windows too.
<OOD> they're dos games though
<jewels9321_> mathieu: i particularly want to run kq4
<OOD> and wine can't run dos code
<OOD> then you'll need to run it in dosbox
<mathieu> see wikipedia :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King's_Quest_IV:_The_Perils_of_Rosella, this one was a dos game
<jewels9321_> it was my absolute favorite game as a child
<cesar> ol
<cesar> hello
<cesar> i am brazilian boy...
<jewels9321_> what
<jewels9321_> whoops
<mathieu> sorry for your soccer team...
<jake> hola, hablo un poco espanol :)
<cesar> sim
<jewels9321_> OOD: What's the url for dosbox where are you finding the kq stuff
<cesar> hablo
<jake> bah I'm not even gonna try
<jake> Hehe, took it at high school and passed but no idea how.
<OOD> jewels9321:http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1
<jewels9321_> OOD: Thanks!
<mathieu> you can install dosbox with adept if you want
<OOD> it
<OOD> it's an older version though
<cesar> ???
<DaSkreech> Why can't I copy files from one partition to another?
<cesar> older version?
<OOD> i was talking to mathieu
<cesar> i am linux so
<jake> Can anyone help? I can't seem to make a makefile work, although it's the same makefile and the same method I've used many times before. I have been using Knoppix, but now I've installed Kubuntu it wo't seem to work.
<DaSkreech> jake: redo the ./configure
<cesar> ubuntu system
<DaSkreech> jake: Did you install the b-e ?
<cesar> 6.06
<cesar> and you?
<rOOb> is there a easy way to add a folder and all subfolder to my $PATH?
<pussfeller> where is the dir or file that is starting up beagled upon logging in????
<jake> DaSkreech: I'm not sure what either of those thingd are, I'm new to Linux.
<jewels9321_> OOD: Which download do I pick? I see a gentoo download of dosbox
<pussfeller> seeing as beagled wont access kio slaves, its pointless for me to use if
<pussfeller> it
<DaSkreech> jake: In that case you didn't :-)
<DaSkreech> !b-e > jake
<DaSkreech> Follow that
<mathieu> roob:with the set command but I'm not sure how exacly
<pussfeller> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<OOD> jewels9321: there isn't a deb file which is what you'd need, you have to get the source and compile, but if you want i can compile and send you a deb file
<jake> Thanks
<pussfeller> b-e?
<rOOb> hmm k thanks mathieu
<gnomefreak> pussfeller: build-essential
<jewels9321_> OOD: but of course i am using kubuntu, i am really new to linux as you see
<pussfeller> ahhhh
<rOOb> maby someone else might know
<oneeyedelf1> I got an error installing kubuntu, couldnt access security updates
<pussfeller> was the network up oneeyedelf1
<oneeyedelf1> it shoulda been
<mathieu> roob:the command set is used to change environnment variable in the shell but I don't know how to change it permanently
<DaSkreech> jake: What are you compiling?
<oneeyedelf1> I got a link light
<jewels9321_> OOD: sure...... i would appreciate it A LOT!!!
<h3sp4wn> OOD: I take it you are not using checkinstall to make the deb (pbuilder or some other safe method ?)
<lib8264q> can someone tell me what im missing ...  install of kubuntu (have to do it this way) server install dont know why but anyother ways hanging  then try to do a minimal kde desktop with kde-core desktop loads perfectly with command sudo aptitude install kdm kde-core kdebase x-window-core-system kubuntu-default-settings but theres no task bar to launch anything or change system settings  ????????
<pussfeller> link light?
<OOD> im using checkinstall
<oneeyedelf1> on my switch the computer is connected to
<rOOb> i remeber editing a file in mandriva that changed it permantly
<pussfeller> oh
<rOOb> but cant remeber what one
<crimsun> mathieu: set is valid for csh-based shells, yes. Use export in sh-based ones.
<pussfeller> to be sure, try pinging something from the command line, or acessing a web page
<mathieu> crimsun:thanks for your update!
<OOD> why what's wrong with checkinstall
<jake> DaSkreech: TinyFugue, it's a MU* Client
<jewels9321_> OOD: how would you like to send it?
<stefan_> how well does kubuntu support the XFS filesystem?
<pussfeller> if its up, then the issue could be , yer out of space, or you arent typing the right password, or something else is using apt-get for some reason
<DaSkreech> jake: You can install it without compiling it
<h3sp4wn> OOD: It doesn't deal with dependancies properly
<DaSkreech> jake: Do you have Universe enabled?
<h3sp4wn> OOD: And can easily mess up stuff
<h3sp4wn> OOD: It is fine for the system it is built on (most of the time) but not on anyone elses
<jake> DaSkreech: I tried doing what I usually do and just installing it and nothing happened. And I'm not sure what Universe is so probably not.
<OOD> h3sp4wn: worked perfectly so far for me (and someone else) but i'll use pbuilder then
<lib8264q> anyone
<lib8264q> ?
<DaSkreech> !universe > jake
<D4m4ge> bye all
<jewels9321_> OOD: You could send it by email or perhaps to my bf computer, because we have a firewall set up
<mathieu> someone know how to start a second x session?
<OOD> jewels9321: i can upload it to rapidshare.de :)
<ash211> Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, and hit startx
<ash211> @mathieu: switch back to your normal session with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<jewels9321_> OOD: is that a website that i can download it from or something
<OOD> jewels9321: yea
<mathieu> ash211: I have to select a other display (server is already active for display 0)
<jewels9321_> OOD: How long approx would it take you to do it? when do you think you'll start?
<ash211> matheiu: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<OOD> itll be a few min
<mathieu> ash211:kde
<jewels9321_> OOD: Okay! =)
<h3sp4wn> mathieu: kmenu -> switch user -> start new session
<ash211> matheiu: you can do it in Gnome at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1206910
<jake> It's asking me to uncomment a couple of lines in "/etc/apt/sources.list" how do I uncomment something?
<ash211> take out the '#' in front of the line
<jewels9321_> OOD: last time I checked there was something wrong with my video card, or it is a crappy one onboard or something
<mathieu> h3sp4wn: this is not the same thing, I want to x session in the same time
<jewels9321_> is that gonna make it a problem?
<jake> ah ok, I had it open in the wrong program, I was wondering why I couldn't edit it
<oneeyedelf1> I have a problem
<h3sp4wn> mathieu: It starts another copy of x on the next vt
<oneeyedelf1> kubuntu didnt recognize my audio card
<ash211> matheiu: is this for XGL/Compiz ?
<jake> it wont let me save the file, have I gotta be logged in on root?
<ash211> for most system config files, yes
<mathieu> h3sp4wn : sorry!! this exacly want i want
<OOD> jewels9321: i think ill just zip it up instead of making it into a package
<ash211> just edit from Alt+F2 like this: kdesu kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mathieu> sorry for my poory english' i use to speak french
<jewels9321_> OOD: okay...
<RawSewage> oh yeah, I want to install Gnome too, just for fun
<RawSewage> how do I do that again
<RawSewage> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<h3sp4wn> install ubuntu-desktop
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> sudo?
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ash211> for graphical programs, use kdesu
<jewels9321_> OOD: how long have u used linux? I've used linux since march of this year
<ash211> it can prevent .ICE authority problems
<RawSewage> are you talking to me
<OOD> jewels9321: about 2 months
<h3sp4wn> ash211: aptitude is not an X app
<RawSewage> run aptitude with kdesu?
<RawSewage> ok
<jewels9321_> OOD: that's pretty funny. I've used it for less time and know nothing =)
<jewels9321_> whoops more time
<mathieu> someone know how to see the speed of a network card (10 megabit, 100, gigabit etc)?
<OOD> :P
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: The advantage of using aptitude to do that is if you do sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop it will actually remove everything not just the metapackage
<RawSewage> ok
<mathieu> I don't see it in ifconfig
<jewels9321_> OOD: impressive =)
<h3sp4wn> mathieu: sudo ethtool eth0
<jewels9321_> OOD: what kind of stuff have you gotten into? I went to penguicon this year, do you know what penguicon is?
<OOD> no
<mathieu> h3sp4wn : thanks! A sea of linux knowledge
<jewels9321_> OOD: it is a big geek convention in Livonia, MI scifi stuff, linux stuff, i ran security this year because i didn't know anythign else =)
<jewels9321_> OOD: but i am a big math geek not a computer geek
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jewels9321_> so i fit in pretty good there
<DaSkreech> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> !e
<ubotu> I know nothing about !e
<DaSkreech> Stupid bot
<h3sp4wn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mathieu> jewels9321_ : we share a lot of similarity
<Cornellius> stupid DaSkreech :P
<OOD> jewels9321: this is it: http://rapidshare.de/files/24784229/dosbox.zip.html if you wanti can help you get it set (it's basically another command line :P)
<jewels9321_> mathieu: really? are you into math too?
<DaSkreech> !e16
<ubotu> I know nothing about e16
<DaSkreech> Smart bot :)
<h3sp4wn> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<rOOb> does anyone know how i can permantly add a folder to my $PATH
<mathieu> jewels9321_ : no, only from the usual geek caracteristics
<mathieu> jewels9321_ : but with computer, math is never far...
<Cornellius> !freedos
<ubotu> I know nothing about freedos
<id_sonic> HI
<deuce868> anyone know if you can get reminders working on a iCal imported from google calendar?
<id_sonic> I want use a kde-app to post my wordpress weblogs
<id_sonic> which app should I use?
<jewels9321_> mathieu: yeah math is awesome, i wear pi earrings, math t-shirts all the time, do tutoring, and trying to learn LaTex
* raytray25 is away: TEST
* raytray25|away is back.
<h3sp4wn> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<id_sonic> anyone know?
<mathieu> latex! , I'm sure microsoft word is good enough to write some complex formula ;) just kidding...
<id_sonic> ...
<id_sonic> who can help me?
<OOD> jewels9321: ill post the link again if you missed it: http://rapidshare.de/files/24784229/dosbox.zip.html
<jewels9321_> mathieu: i want to write my own mathematics text books.
<h3sp4wn> id_sonic: repeating yourself is only likely to get you ignored if someone can help you they (probably) will
<id_sonic> jewels9321_ : use latex
<jewels9321_> OOD: thanks a lot! I appreciate it....haven't played the game in probably 10 years!
<TheHighChild> id_sonic: Have you checked out the Firefox extensions for blogging? I don't believe KDE has any apps specifically for that.
<jewels9321_> OOD: should i get the premium or the free one?
<Healot> iirc, those wordpress bs is mostly for another platform...
<OOD> jewels9321: click free
<jake> ok, I need to access root, right. Except I can't, because I didn't set a password for root, and it isn't any of the defult root passwords I've ever encountered
<Healot> sudo -i
<CheezBurgerMan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> next enter YOUR password
<jake> Ok, how do I edit a text file like that? I usually use Kate
<id_sonic> TheHighChild thank, but I always use Opera but not firefox.
<CheezBurgerMan> jake: kdesu kate <file>
<CheezBurgerMan> id_sonic: Did you look at KBlogger? Sorry. I was disconnected
<jake> thanks.
<TheHighChild> id_sonic: Gotcha, FYI firefox has a lot of really awesome blogging extensions. Also, there is a (I think) fork of firefox called Flock (www.flock.com) that you may appreciate.
<CheezBurgerMan> Yeah flock has a bloggering thing.
<id_sonic> CheezBurgerMan thx, I'll try.
<id_sonic> TheHighChild o.. thx a lot,
<Healot> id_sonic: you weblog?
<id_sonic> Healot yeah
<Healot> kblogger isn't in the repos right
<TheHighChild> id_sonic: Here;s a page specific to it http://www.flock.com/blogging-with-flock-8
<Healot> !info blog
<ubotu> Package blog does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find blog
<ubotu> Found: liblog4j1.2-java, liblog4j1.2-java-doc, liblogkit-java, blogtk, fblogo (and 24 others)
<Healot> !info blogtk
<ubotu> blogtk: GTK Weblogging client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 532 kB
<CheezBurgerMan> Healot: Yeah it does. 'kicker-kblogger'
<Healot> !info kblogger
<ubotu> Package kblogger does not exist in dapper
<CheezBurgerMan> !info kicker-kblogger
<Healot> !info kicker-blogger
<ubotu> kicker-kblogger: KDE applet to post weblog entries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 118 kB, installed size 460 kB
<ubotu> Package kicker-blogger does not exist in dapper
<CheezBurgerMan> Ow, only 0.5
<h3sp4wn> !info uclibc-toolchain
<ubotu> uclibc-toolchain: A compiler wrapper for uClibc. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.26-cvs20040816-5.1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Healot> that's old, CheeseBurgerMan?
<CheezBurgerMan> The lasest is 0.6.2
<Healot> Chez*
<CheezBurgerMan> latest*
<jewels9321_> OOD: am i using dosbox 0.65???
<OOD> jewels9321: yes why?
<jewels9321_> i downloaded it sucessfully.  just need to know what to do next.  i've gone to the dosbox site and now i am entering in info to download it off their site
<OOD> jewels9321: you already have it downloaded
<OOD> jewels9321: it's in the zip i sent
<jewels9321_> OOD: i thought maybe i did... sorry... how do i retrieve the file now?
<OOD> jewels9321: ... the link i posted...
<jewels9321_> i clicked on it downloaded it and now it went somewhere but don't know where
<xenoterracide> what's the name of the file?
<OOD> jewels9321: should i post the link again?
<jewels9321_> i have the link.... just don't know how to retrieve it after downloading it?
<jewels9321_> sorry i am just really newbie to linux
<OOD> you click on free, then wait some seconds, then you type in the 3 letters you see in that picture into the box and then you click download
<xenoterracide> should pay attention to the directory you chose when you did save as jewels9321_
<xenoterracide> did you check your desktop?
<roadrunner> Howdy everyone. Im a new linux user switching from windows (Blech, hate windows...) but I really liked Windows Media Player. It seemed to be one of the only things they did right. Is there a full featured player for linux that will work just as well
<roadrunner> I want to be able to have a large library of music neatly organized (Don't care how it does it), be able to download song information, and stuff like that... basically something to replace Windows Media Player
<OOD> roadrunner: you can download the win32 codecs, then kaffeine will play anything
<roadrunner> I have keffein... I just don't like it for some reason
<OOD> o.0
<roadrunner> lol... I like how WMP arranged all your music...
<OOD> for that there's amarok :D
<roadrunner> can you do it like that in Kaffein? Or would you have to make a playlist for every album?
<word> how do you set folders to be seen as 'system icons'
<roadrunner> Amarok? I can try downloading that again. When I got that last time, it locked up X
<OOD> use amarok for music
<OOD> kaffeine is for videos
<roadrunner> alright... well, Ill try it again then
<Healot> either
<roadrunner> I
<roadrunner> I'm assuming you can use Amarok to rip files from an audio CD too? Or will you have to use another program for that yet?
<Tommy2k4> i use kaffeine for music :(
<Tommy2k4> amarok wont play 20kbps wma files :|
<OOD> o.0 is that some super low quiality music?
<OOD> recode it
<Tommy2k4> cba lol
<Tommy2k4> not on this pc anyway
<Tommy2k4> would take forever
<jewels9321_> OOD: how do i extract a zip file? sorry iam an ameteur...
<xenoterracide> amature
<OOD> lol
<Tommy2k4> right click on it and look under extract
<kosh> roadrunner: to rip files from a cd you just put the cd in, click on the virtual cd thing that kubuntu brings up and drag the ogg or mp3 files off of it
<OOD> or just double click and drag them out
<jewels9321_> xenoterracide: you're wrong...
<kosh> roadrunner: any files you drag off will be encoded
<kosh> roadrunner: very very simple
<word> how do you set folders to be seen as 'system icons'?
<jewels9321_> OOD: xeno is 2 feet away from me.., he wants me to learn on my own
<xenoterracide> your right its amatuer
<OOD> heh
<OOD> jewels9321: if you want i can also send a frontend for dosbox, might make it easier for you to set up
<xenoterracide> if she learns from me she learns nothing
<xenoterracide> plus I don't care about wine or dos emulation
<roadrunner> kosh: How do you change what bit rate it rips them at? At what format?
<xenoterracide> I use nothing but linux
<adamant1988> Hi all.
<xenoterracide> gentoo all the way :-)
<xenoterracide> ;-)
<OOD> xenoterracid: yes well for the other 99% of people... lol
<xenoterracide> I know but when I show her she doesn't pay attention
<xenoterracide> and then she asks me every damn time
<OOD> lol
<mayank> hey, did anyone have xp driver for dwl-g630 wireless card
<roadrunner> finding the XP driver should be simple
<roadrunner> finding a driver for linux would be the hard part >_<
<mayank> i am trying ndiswrapper for DWL-G630 and i am not able to get it working on Kiubuntu
<adamant1988> Ok, so I just installed kubuntu desktop from inside ubuntu. I'm having two major problems right now...
<mayank> i know i am trying for past 2 days ;)
<OOD> adamant1988: what are they?
<adamant1988> 1) all of my applications such as firefox and xchat look HORRIBLE... they're very blocky and all that.
<adamant1988> I've tried changing themes etc.
<adamant1988> no luck...
<OOD> in kde?
<adamant1988> yeah.
<adamant1988> they look fine under gnome.
<OOD> hmm those are gnome programs so they use gnome, try going to system setting-> appearance -> gtk styles and fonts and try messing around there
<adamant1988> ok I'll try that
<adamant1988> the second thing... when I try to go into the display option under configuration... it complains about there being an extra module laying around or something
<jewels9321_> OOD: I don't know what the heck i am doing
<OOD> jewels9321: lol, you get dosbox running at least?
<jewels9321_> OOD: NO
<h3sp4wn> jewels9321_: Dosbox is in universe I don't know why you are trying to compile it
<OOD> *sigh*
<OOD> i already sent it to jewels
<OOD> in binary form
<adamant1988> ood changing the styles worked :) thanks
<OOD> and the one in multiverse it outdated
<OOD> adamant1988: no problem :), but i don't know about your second problem
<xenoterracide> is universe outdated ood?
<roadrunner> Man I love KDE. Does anyone else absolutely hate Gnome?
<OOD> some apps are yes
<xenoterracide> I know that
* OOD rases hand
<crimsun> if you absolutely hate something, you have way too much time.
<xenoterracide> it's not gentoo
<OOD> lol
<xenoterracide> :-)
<xenoterracide> of course some things are outdated there too
<OOD> jewels9321: do you have the file i sent?
<holotone> I've got a microsoft bluetooth mouse - Getting it to connect by typing "sudo hidd --connect 00:50:F2:E3:12:3F" at the command line works great, but after a few minutes of inactivity, it disconnects again, making it a royal pain to get to bash again and retype the password (ad naseum).... Anyone know how I can make this bluetooth connection persistent?
<roadrunner> crimsun: what was that supposed to mean?
<roadrunner> crimsun: I just dont like Gnome at all
<xenoterracide> me thinks jewels9321 needs to make the binary and executable
<xenoterracide> because I doubt it is
<crimsun> roadrunner: then you have way too much free time on your hands.
<CheeseBurgerMan> holotone: Only thing that comes to mind is set it to run every few minutes in cron.
<xenoterracide> it wouldn't be after she unzipped it I think... maybe
<OOD> xenoterracide: me thinks i already sent a binary to jewels9321 ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> holotone: Although there's gotta be a better way. ;)
<adamant1988> roadrunner, shouldn't you be writing hate mail to the developers then? you'll get your message across alot quicker, that way you can talk about something with some meaning.
<holotone> CheeseBurgerMan: problem with that is that I more often then not have to push the "connect" button on the mouse when it is trying to connect, which means manual intervention
<roadrunner> adamant1988: what's your problem? Im not allowed to prefer a piece of software over another?
<xenoterracide> would it have retained it's permissions ood? I'm not sure
<holotone> CheeseBurgerMan: so that may not be the most elegant solution
<roadrunner> adamant1988: did I say there was anything wrong with it? That it is buggy? I don't believe so. It's simply not my style and I don't like how it works.
<crimsun> roadrunner: we prefer to leave distro wars to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jewels9321_> OOD: yes, i've downloaded it and then did the right click with it and then tried to execute it and it said that it did
<OOD> xenoterracide: aww crap, that better not be a problem
<bioticpro>  Im trying to get xine/kaffeine to play real video and audio, so I can ditch mplayer and just have one main player, has anyone succeeded in that?
<roadrunner> crimsun: I'm not trying to war with people. I really don't care why you guys what you do. I was just wondering what the majority of people preferred, Gnome or KDE
<OOD> jewels9321: you right click the file, the go to extract, and then extract here
<crimsun> roadrunner: and that's -offtopic, thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> roadrunner: considering this is #kubuntu, probably KDE...
<xenoterracide> it's not I ssh-d into her system it's got executable set
<OOD> well then you just double click 'dosbox'
<roadrunner> crimsun: and your a baby who gets offended way too easily. I don't believe asking someone which one they prefer is off topic
<crimsun> roadrunner: I don't have the patience to warn you again.
<roadrunner> a simple answer to my original question of "yes" or "no" would have sufficed, but you are the one who seems to want to make a big deal out of it
<bioticpro> hmm, Im reading xine page, looks like Real Video 1.0 (h263 not supported)
<xenoterracide> it opens a new konqueror window in when she executes it ood
<catwalk> hola a todos... soy nuevo en el barrio... alguien que hable espaol??
<xenoterracide> and I get this on remote cli
<OOD> xenoterracide: ...damm, that's probably my fault...
<crimsun> catwalk: #kubuntu-es
<CheeseBurgerMan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xenoterracide> ./dosbox: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_sound-1.0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<satempler> Riddell: are you here
<OOD> ah, she needs those dependencies
<OOD> wait,,
<catwalk> gracias :D
<crimsun> satempler: he's likely asleep given his timezone.
<satempler> oh hun
<satempler> righ
<satempler> t
<satempler> ok
<word> all of my .desktop icons are all messed up and it won't let me change them..ideas?
<word> icon images*
<satempler> well any other kubuntu dev here
<crimsun> satempler: what do you need?
<OOD> xenoterracide: yea that must be a permission problem, my fault
<satempler> well I found a patch for the 3.5.3 adblock problem blocking entire sites like digg.com and linux.com
<xenoterracide> permissions are set -rwxr-xr-x
<satempler> thought I would give him the link
<xenoterracide> which is typical
<xenoterracide> ood
<jewels9321_> OOD: do you have to do the whole thing over again?
<crimsun> satempler: can you state in -devel, please? I'll look over it
<satempler> ok
<xenoterracide> ood is this a cli app or a gui app?
<xenoterracide> because I may have problems running remote if it's a gui app
<OOD> it's a cli in a way that it emulates the dos prompt
<OOD> so that could be a problem as well
<xenoterracide> that's what I thought
<OOD> since it launches a window
<xenoterracide> heh
<OOD> so i'm not sure if i should resend the file or not
<xenoterracide> well I'm thinking it may not be launching...
* OOD is confused
<xenoterracide> if I can't run it via cli
<Frederick> folks can be any difference between the memmory usage of eclipse in apt and the one from the website?
<os2mac> anyone screw around with bcm43xx-fwcutter yet?
<bioticpro>  hmm, can someone eles try playing video clips on http://service.real.com/test/ under Real Video 10?  I want to make sure Im not the only one that can't play it (try with both xine/kaffeine and mplayer)
<h3sp4wn> OOD: dosbox is in universe anyway
<OOD> h3sp4wp: yes but it's outdated
<h3sp4wn> OOD: What version are you trying to give him
<OOD> 0.65
<TheHighChild> anyone here using flock?
<h3sp4wn> OOD: What does he need that isn't in the older version ?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: My mplayer plays them
<OOD> it's better overall, but i guess it wouldn't matter
<adamant1988> does anyone know a program that can remember my passwords for websites.. maybe a plugin for firefox? the default login saver isn't working correctly...
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: what about kaffeine/xine?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: I was playing them embedded in the browser, one moment and I will try
<Dawei> i am having trouble installing kubuntu on top of ubuntu 6.06. downloaded iso image. boot from cd drive, get "Adding live CD user" for about 3 minutes, then (without CD drive being accessed) "Uncompressing Linux. OK, booting the kernal" which stays on screen at least 10 minutes until I shut down
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: You MAY(not sure) need Mozilla PSM personal secutiry manager
<jewels9321_> OOD: if you decide not to that's okay. I appreciate all you've done.... just have to get it in universe now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dawei: Try booting it with the paramaters 'noapic nolapic'
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, where can I find it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dawei: Although if you want KDE, then you should just run 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<OOD> jewels9321: no problem :), start adept
<Dawei> CheeseBurgerMan: thank you! I'll print out what you said and will follow it. Thanks for the fast answers.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome. :)
<Healot> Dawei: you're trying to install kubuntu-desktop in a live CD session?
<jewels9321_> OOD: okay.. just a sec
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: You'll want to make sure what I said it correct, I cannot say so myself. A google search should turn up some info. You can get the mozilla psm through apt-get or adept (package name mozilla-psm)
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: OK, What works? RealPlayer will not play the video of it's own format but it plays sound. mplayer plays it all, VLC plays nothing, Kaffeine plays nothing, xine plays it all (all = video + sound)
<jewels9321_> OOD...OKay.... do i just type in dosbox in there now?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: Granted, i have tons and tons of codecs. You may not have all the codecs.
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, it's not in adept =\
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: interesting, I tried kaffeine, nothing, mplayer plugin ok with sound and video, don't have realplayer, xine doesn't work, says I am missing support
<Dawei> Healot: yes, I am trying to install in a live CD session... not the way to do it?
<OOD> jewels9321: you're gonna need the universe repository open first, click "Adept" in the menu, select manage repostories
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<Healot> Dawei: if you want to use the kubuntu CD and add kubuntu-desktop on an existing ubuntu installation
<OOD> then look for the 2 lines that say universe at the end, right click them and select enable. and then click apply at the bottom
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: ok, I will try that, txh
<bioticpro> thx
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Ok, chances are you do not have your universe repository open
<Healot> just boot the ubuntu OS, and then add the kubuntu CDROM to the repos... david
<xenoterracide> me thinks she has it ood
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: Keep me updated
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, I have them enabled...
<xenoterracide> but not freedos
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Sorry, 'open' is the wrong word to use
<xenoterracide> I set up the repositories though
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: it's in the Universe repo
<OOD> xenoterracide: ah now you tell me XD
<xenoterracide> sorry was heckling the people in #ubuntu
<OOD> jewels9321: alright then scrap that and just type in dosbox, then install it
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: on the command line, type 'apt-cache search mozilla |grep psm'
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: You can copy from here with ctrl + c and paste into the konsole with shift + insert
<adamant1988> hold on I'm looking in synaptic
<holotone> Does ANYONE know how to get a bluetooth mouse to work and STAY connected?
<holotone> using "sudo hidd --connect 00:50:F2:E3:12:3F", I can get it to connect
<holotone> but after a few minutes of inactivity, I have to reconnect it.
<holotone> I just want it to stay connected.
<holotone> Is there a trick in the Bluetooth settings via the control panel that I can do that will help me out?
<ChefWill> holotone: use the -t attribute
<ChefWill> i.e. -t 60
<holotone> ChefWill: What does -t do?
<ChefWill> that's in minutes
<jewels9321_> OOD... you're a cool dude....=)
<TheHighChild> holotone: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21723
<ChefWill> sets the timeout
<ChefWill> sudo hidd -t 60 --connect --------------------
<lin0x> when i try to access my floppy drive i get: Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<jewels9321_> OOD: I have it installed now....
<jewels9321_> now do i go back to the dosbox website?
<holotone> ChefWill: Thanks!
<holotone> TheHighChild: Thanks!
<TheHighChild> holotone: np, please let me know if that works out for you so i can stash it away for others users
<OOD> jewels9321: brb
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, it doesn't look like the PSM is what I need... I mean that the login saver isn't prompting me for to save logins 98% of the time
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Do you mean the kwallet?
<jewels9321_> k
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: do you mean passwords like if you open kmail or adept? or do you mean login and password on websites?
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, sites, like google and my ippimail and many forums I attend.
<holotone> TheHighChild: -t 1222 worked for me, I have yet to try the startup trick
<holotone> TheHighChild: I'll try in a bit and report back here.
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: That is what I thought. I don't know man, I've never had any problems with it. What browser are you using?
<adamant1988> firefox
<AmyJ> part
<OOD> jewels9321: start Konsole and type in dosbox
<jewels9321_> k
<adamant1988> another dumb question...
<adamant1988> how can I get the clock to read in 12 hours instead of 24?
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Did you install that PSM? If so, did you restart your firefox completley?
<Dawei> Healot: I have done what you and CheeseBurgerMan suggested about "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". When I reboot what should I expect?
<adamant1988> no I didn't yet
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Didn't install PSM or didn't restart firefox?
<OOD> jewels9321: and dosbox should start up, then in dosbox type in 'intro' for an intro to get it working
<adamant1988> just installed the psm and restarted firefox
<adamant1988> now I need to test it
<jewels9321_> k... i did
<adamant1988> nope.. still not given a save password dialogue...
<Healot> David, kubuntu-desktop should be installed, jsut log off and log on again, and you should see KDE in the Session menu (logon screen)
<Healot> Dawei: anyways is the install succeed?
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Go to Edit > preferences in firefox
<adamant1988> ok
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Then go to Privacy tab and select passwords
<jewels9321_> OOD: do you just need to type in a couple commands to get it working? do you know which ones?
<adamant1988> ok
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: is "save passwords" selected?
<adamant1988> yeah
<Dawei> Healot: install did just fine, so far as I can tell
<jewels9321_> OOD: I remember running KQ4 in dos as a kid, cannot remember the commands for the life of me
<OOD> jewels9321: you'll have to mount wherever your game is
<adamant1988> it will work sometimes
<OOD> it says in the intro how
<adamant1988> but on some sites it doesn't work at all...
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: What you've probably done is selected "never ask for passwords" when the box popped up the first time
<jewels9321_> k
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: it will ask for every place you login to, if you've selected 'never save passwords for this site' then it will never ask again
<SpAwN> hello does anyone know the syntax to add a exact resolution and refresh rate in the xorg.conf....its at 1280x1024 75 Hz sould be at 1280x1024 at 60Hz
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: What I would suggest doing is  in edit > preferences > privacy > cookies   I would select 'view cookies' and remove all the ones from the sites that you can't save your password for. I would then restart firefox
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Try it with 1 or 2 and see if it works
<jewels9321_> so mount c /home/user/??????
<jewels9321_> ??? what do i put there
<OOD> jewels9321: if that's where the game is, then yes
<OOD> then to change to c, type c:
<OOD> then just type in kq4.exe or whatever it's called
<jewels9321_> mount c /home/user/kq4.exe
<jewels9321_> ??
<TheHighChild> All you Kubunters out there.....You all freaking rock!
<adamant1988> ok I'll try that TheHighChild
<OOD> no, you just mount the folder
<jewels9321_> i don't think i even have the game yet
<RawSewage> I think KDE is faster than GNOME, unless a native Ubuntu install runs faster than Gnome on Kubuntu
<OOD> lol
<jewels9321_> can i get the game for free off the internet or do i have to play kq 3 because i have the cd for it???
<OOD> i don't know where you'd find the game
<OOD> wait
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, that's not the problem =\
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Have you restarted the browser?
<adamant1988> I removed the cookies for my ippimail and for a webforum I frequent
<adamant1988> no lemme try that really quick
<flashpc> hello
<FluxLover|AFK|> Anyone use KXDocker?
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: When restarting the browser, make sure there aren't any download windows or properties windows open. Otherwise it will close the window but not the process. You can type 'killall firefox' if need be
<adamant1988> ok
<flashpc> would anyone be kind enought to help me (a linux noob) setup divx/xvid for totem?
<h3sp4wn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, I restarted.. no luck
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: You need w32codecs but most people use kaffeine or codeine with kde
<flashpc> i am under gnome at the moment
<Healot> !find gstreamer
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (and 82 others)
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Ok man, last thing I know to try (other than removing all cookies) go to edit > preferences > content and make sure that javascript is enabled. Also, are you running NoScript plugin for firefox?
<flashpc> i believe i already hae w32codecs installed
<Healot> !info gstreamer-ugly
<ubotu> Package gstreamer-ugly does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info gstreamer0.10-ugly
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10-ugly does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info gstreamer0.10-mad
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10-mad does not exist in dapper
<adamant1988> TheHighChild, nope, I didn't download that plugin.  I'll check java but seeing as how I can use java aps on sites I think it's enabled..
<Healot> !info gstreamer0.10
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10 does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find gstreamer0.10
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (and 25 others)
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: where should the real codes be?  I found a setting in xine to point it to the location of those codecs
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Not java, javascript very very very different
<h3sp4wn> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1039 kB, installed size 5128 kB
<adamant1988> javascript is enabled...
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodes
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodes does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: I really don't know man. I'm sorry I feel stupid now. I can only suggest clearing all of your cookies and seeing if that helps
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: Install totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs
<adamant1988> naw, it's a firefox problem as far as I know, that's why I was looking for an alternative...
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: If you did a 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' it should put them in the right place.
<flashpc> h3sp4wn ... okay
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: actually, Im trying to get this to work on another linux distro also, that doesn't have the libxine-extracodecs pack
<adamant1988> could you test it out to make sure I'm not crazy TheHighChild? one of the sites in question is the ubuntu forums.
<arcturus> aren't many of these issues solvable with automatix or easyubuntu?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: But honestly, I'm not really sure where xine houses it's stuff. I don't use it. I'm an  mplyer and VLC kid of guy. I suggest 'sudo updatedb && locate xine |grep codecs'  i'll take a few minutes to update your slocate database
<h3sp4wn> flashpc: If you want to use gtreamer you are more likely to have luck finding help in #ubuntu
<arcturus> seems there's always a dependency missing
<arcturus> automatix or easyubuntu front run the dependency issues
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: I think this page is pretty much what is happening to you, kind of hard to read though http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26901.html
<flashpc> uhm, what deterimines program file associations if i want to change media players?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: /usr/lib/xine/plugins
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: I would use mplayer exclusively, but its support of DVD menus and chapters is poor, compared to xine, same with vlc
<bioticpro> thx
<adamant1988> so does that mean you don't know of any alternative programs TheHighChild ?
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Unfortunately bro, I am out of suggestions. I can't think of anything else offhand. I will google a bit more thouhg
<adamant1988> thanks :)
<arcturus> !file associations
<ubotu> I know nothing about file associations
<Lunar_Raven> arcturus.
<Lunar_Raven> good band
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<arcturus> so I've heard :)
<arcturus> they stole my name I've had for 15 years now :)
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: yeeeha, I set the location to /usr/lib/real in Xine>setup>decoder>path to realplayer codecs, now it works
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<Lunar_Raven> has anyone tried the new mepis (which is based on ubuntu now)?
<arcturus> where are file associations set in kubuntu?
<Lunar_Raven> uhh
<Lunar_Raven> kde control panel, I believe
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: Ok, one more though. When you go somewhere that you cannot log in to. Put the cusor in the login box and select the box. Does it show a dropdown list of other potential logins? Then try typing the first letter in and see if it offers multiple usernames
<adamant1988> ok I'll try that
<Lunar_Raven> Control center > kde components > file associations
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Lunar_Raven> err..that's in kcontrol, though
<Lunar_Raven> I know kubuntu uses their own layout
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: I wouldn't suggest that. Because then you lose you on the codecs that xine provides. I would instead suggest making a sym link from the /usr/lib/real into the /usr/lib/xine/plugins
<Lunar_Raven> (isnt on kubuntu atm)
<OOD> Lunar_Raven: no i haven't, is it any good?
<OOD> mepis that is
<Lunar_Raven> I havent tried it, I think I will though
<Lunar_Raven> I want to
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<OOD> it sounds so easy that i wouldn't have to do anything :P
<arcturus> thanks lunar
<Lunar_Raven> np
<Lunar_Raven> I've used past versions of mepis, it is VERY easy
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: that would look like 'cd /usr/lib/xine/plugins && ln -s /usr/lib/real/codecname .' the period means your current directory
<Lunar_Raven> A check box installs nvidia drivers
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<OOD> lol
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<OOD> not bad
<Lunar_Raven> I use to use slackware, but got lazy...now I love GUI tools
<OOD> haha
<Lunar_Raven> hah
<orient2000> Hi! Is there any simulator to play games from CD's made for gameboxes. I do not know much about gaming but I want some good games for kids.
<unix_infidel> gui tools are the spawn of my existence.
<unix_infidel> but i use them anyway :P
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<Lunar_Raven> I heard the new mepis is slow though...according to tuxmachines.. =\ so I'm pondering trying it or not
<TheHighChild> orient2000: Check out the game packages for edubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> I am on 256mb of ram, after all.
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: I don't think its necessary, cause that decoder location in xine is only for real codecs, not any other plugins/codecs
<OOD> only problem with kubuntu is that kde is a but buggy :(
<Lunar_Raven> kubuntu is pretty speedy
<Lunar_Raven> yeah, it's a bit
<OOD> bit*
<unix_infidel> good thing i dont use kde then eh?
<OOD> my desktop icons refuse to auto aline since a few days :(
<Lunar_Raven> Well, i've never experienced anything serious
<OOD> now all my icons are so crooked :P
<arcturus> 00D: easy solution ... don't have desktop icons :)
<Lunar_Raven> yeah, I think that's a kde book itself
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<flashpc> h3sp4wn: thanks again ... it works
<Lunar_Raven> but desktop icons are pretty =(
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<orient2000> I have it but I want some big game. Are there any big games for linux I can buy?
<OOD> yesh they are
<flashpc> what bit torrent client do you guys recommend?
<zardoz> say no to desktop icons
<Healot> Doom?
<Lunar_Raven> yesh
<OOD> doom3 ? unreal 2004? quake 4?
<OOD> there are some good freeware and opensource ones too
<TheHighChild> OOD: right click on desktop > configure desktop > behavior > file icons > automatically line up files
<Lunar_Raven> I wish more 'big' games were supported though
<arcturus> UT2K4 runs like butter on my system
<Lunar_Raven> I resort to cedega, which works fairly well
<OOD> TheHighChild: yes i know, that's the bug :D
<Zaire> well apparently Kubuntu doesn like it when you have 2 different ram chips with differen frequencies lol
<TheHighChild> OOD: oh, gotcha, my bad
<arcturus> esp in dual channel, lol
<Zaire> just found that out lol
<TheHighChild> Zaire: name an OS or hardware configuration tha does
<Lunar_Raven> I can't wait until kde 4.0.  Sounds cool
<arcturus> flashpc: i've heard Opera has a very good bit torrent belive it or not
<Zaire> well winblows will run but winblows .....well blows lol
<flashpc> i usually run uTorrent under windows
<Lunar_Raven> opera bittorent is very nice
<Lunar_Raven> just integrated into their download manager
<arcturus> Opera 9 is fantastic
<flashpc> well i am kinda of used to firefox :p
<OOD> firefox FTW :P
<jewels9321_> OOD: I have KQ6 on Cdrom.  I have it in system:/media/hda and it is kq6.bmp what do i do now?
<Lunar_Raven> well, there is azurues, which is great..aside the fact that it is a java program
<Lunar_Raven> lol.
<Zaire> mmmmm firefox browsing lol
<Lunar_Raven> and java is slowwww for me
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: btw, thx for listening and helpful suggestions
<Lunar_Raven> ktorrent is cool
<Lunar_Raven> flash, i'd try ktorrent for awhile
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: np, I hope I was able to help
<OOD> jewels9321: a bmp is a picture
<flashpc> i've used azurues a ot, but it really bugged me on the processor/memory usage
<Zaire> I haven't had any probs with ktorrent I like it better then azureus personally
<jewels9321_> that is what i thought
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<flashpc> esepecially after i switched to utorrent
<Lunar_Raven> ktorrent IS better now, in my opinion
<Lunar_Raven> very light weight and works great
<jewels9321_> what do i do is there anything i can do or just call it a night because it will take forever to do?
<flashpc> and it's already installed
<Lunar_Raven> yesh
<Zaire> plus has built in torrent search engines
<OOD> jewels: mount the whole cd, and also mount some folder you want to have kq on, then run whatever exe on the cd installs the game
<arcturus> what torrents do you guys share?
<orient2000> for me gnutella is the best
<flashpc> i got this live dvd from bit torrent
<flashpc> the kubuntu dvd
<OOD> jewels9321: to mount more than one place use another letter: like mount d instead of mount c
<arcturus> ok, that's one :)
<Lunar_Raven> I wish I had a dvdrw on my comp
<Lunar_Raven> ;[
<Zaire> me to lol
* Lunar_Raven is too poor
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<OOD> same, cd's suck now :P
<jewels9321_> OOD: K
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Zaire> Im gonna buy one soon for 40 bux
<OOD> i always get my friend to burn dvd's for me :D
<arcturus> you must be really poor, lunar
<arcturus> they're only $35 US
<flashpc> so under linux what controls the default file associations .. like the classes_root hive under windows
<Lunar_Raven> no denying there
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<flashpc> ?
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<Zaire> Im unemployed lol
<flashpc> see slacker in wikipedia to make yourself feel good
<Lunar_Raven> I reaaaaaaaally need more ram, but my computer uses RDRAM...and ahgg..it's soo expensive
<arcturus> !poor
<ubotu> I know nothing about poor
<Lunar_Raven> I only have 256
<arcturus> lol
<Zaire> rd ram lol mine DDR only way to go
<unix_infidel> is there anywya to disable the nvidia splash screen?
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<Lunar_Raven> I bought a dell
<Lunar_Raven> =(
<Lunar_Raven> lol.
<arcturus> DUDE
<arcturus> !
<Lunar_Raven> o.O
<OOD> jewels9321: and switch between the 2 mounter places with c: , or d: or z: etc
<Zaire> lol I bought my parts and built mine lol
<Lunar_Raven> I might do that
<Lunar_Raven> much cheaper
<Zaire> its not that hard really
<arcturus> i build all mine
<Lunar_Raven> I'm just not experienced with that, so I'd hate to mess up and have it explode or something
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<arcturus> they rarely explode, lol
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<Zaire> whats gonna explode stuff only plugs in a certain way lol
<arcturus> but no impossible :)
<arcturus> er not
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<arcturus> i had one catch fire
<Zaire> me to lol
<DaSkreech> Why can't I copy files from one partition to another?
<Lunar_Raven> I was thinking about getting an emachine at one point..cheap and not bad from what i've seen, but everyone tells me they suck
<arcturus> took the psu, hard drive, and floppy
<OOD> unix_infidel: yes there is, add Option "NoLogo" to the xorg.conf
<Zaire> antec slk case my floppy drive started on fire lol
<orient2000> make sure you put fan on cpu:)
<unix_infidel> OOD: yea, did a quick google after it took yall a while to respond.
<arcturus> floppies burn nicely :)
<Zaire> apparently so lol
<arcturus> oil in the motor mechanism
<unix_infidel> OOD: yall gotta be more snappy next time :P
<OOD> unix_infidel: ah ok :P
<mythtv_> hi all, i just compiled kernel 2.6.17.3, rebooted and everything is fine except i'm unable to mount /dev/hdb1 XFS.  error: device already in use or /backup is busy. no error in log files.  any ideas?
<flashpc> is there a daemon tools like image mounter for linux?
<Zaire> daemon tools always a handy thing to keep around lol
<flashpc> something that lets you mount bin/cue files?
<Healot> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<arcturus> i think linux handles mouting natively
<orient2000> How can I find what is device 168 on my computer?
<dr_willis> yea - sad how many games are detecting the dvd-emulators and refuse to install these days
<dr_willis> You can easially mount .iso files
<Healot> you need to convert that bin/cue image to ISO image first, flashpc and then mount the new ISO image
<flashpc> so linux can mount an iso file as a device?
<OOD> yea
<dr_willis> not sure about cue/bin - could convert them to iso i guess.
<Lunar_Raven> yes it can
<Healot> mount -o lo <filename> <directory>
<unix_infidel> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> :)
<Healot> mount -t iso9660  -o lo <filename> <directory>
<Healot> heh
<mythtv_> any ideas on my problem?  thanks
<Healot> as the command describe, ISO9660 image only
<flashpc> :(
<Zaire> anyone here know of a good water cooling system that doesn't have a giant res thats 2 feet tall lol
<Healot> mythtv_: did you include to compile the support for XFS?
<mythtv_> yes
<flashpc> so i would need to determine if an iso is the right format, and somehow convert them if not
<dr_willis> Zaire,  i think water cooling is a little over kill.
<arcturus> mythTV: fdisk -l showing anything unusual?
<mythtv_> nothing at all
<dr_willis> Zaire,  there are some neat kits however. but it depends on how many fans ya want and how quiet. :P and cost.
<mythtv_> booted via old kernel and everything is working fine now
<mythtv_> but i've no idea whats up with 2.6.17.3
<Zaire> perhaps but might not be for my new system its gonna have a AMD64 Dual core 4800+ and 4 300 gig HD
<unix_infidel> Zaire: hopefully in RAID...and not just individually.
<unix_infidel> it'd be a waste :P
<TheHighChild> Anyone know the command to clear your saved .debs? apt-cache clear?
<Healot> #hardware > Zaire?
<Healot> clean, TheHighChild
<Zaire> well yea I was gonna try to get a board with quad Sata
<TheHighChild> Healot: ahh, thanks man ;)
<unix_infidel> I love how people build like super high end systems and then realize its going to be a little biznitch to cool during the summer time.
<MrObvious> Lmao.
<Zaire> lol I like to go hardcore lol
<TheHighChild> Healot: i get an "Invallid operation clean' any other ideas?
<arcturus> even in Alaska, lol
<MrObvious> All you need is a good HSF and decent fans for intake/exhaust.
<Healot> apt-get clean
<MrObvious> And AS-5.
<Healot> not apt-cache
<unix_infidel> MrObvious: i'm running a sempron with no cooling whatsoever.
<dr_willis> track down that one case thats made from pvc pipe and window fans. :P
<unix_infidel> and i'm getting actual work done :)
<Zaire> yea was gonna get a thermaltake s-viking case
<arcturus> which sempron?
<Healot> from the man apt-get "clean  - clean  clears  out  the  local  repository  of  retrieved  package  files."
<MrObvious> Uhh, what do you do, lower the clockrate?
<MrObvious> What are your temps?
<TheHighChild> ahh thanks
<unix_infidel> 3100+.  MrObvious yea, dynamic clocking...
<unix_infidel> temps are usually below 40
<arcturus> you don't overclock?
<Zaire> my temps?
<TheHighChild> Healot: yeah, i always check the man pages before asking, unfortunately I thought it was an apt-cache command. sorry for the nubynes
<Zaire> mine are anywhere from 10 celcius to 25 celcius tops 30
<Healot> apt-cache is for dependecy checking or something
<unix_infidel> Zaire: remember though, you're actually using fans to cool your box :)
<unix_infidel> i'm usually at 35 and i'm not running any fans :)
<arcturus> unix_infidel: you live in Alaska, right?  :)
<Zaire> yeps my max clock is from 1800 Mhz to 2088 Mhz and mine also has 800Mhz hyper transport
<unix_infidel> arcturus: nope...texas :)
<arcturus> ahhh :)
<OOD> you have cooln quiet on?
<arcturus> my overclock:  1800 -> 2800!
<unix_infidel> arcturus: sempron?  which one?
<arcturus> gotta luv those Opterons!
<arcturus> Opteron 146
<OOD> you have an Opteron? daym
<arcturus> 3 of 'em :)
<Zaire> Sempron64 3100+
<unix_infidel> arcturus: yea, my university wants me to build a cluster with 10-20 nodes of quad xeons :)
<DaSkreech> Why can't I copy files from one partition to another?
<arcturus> whoa!
<OOD> have fun with that, lol
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  gee how vague
<unix_infidel> i might get to keep one of the nodes when they get more grant money :)
<DaSkreech> well I have one partition mounted as me I assume the other is root
<unix_infidel> the master is some computer they've already got built and stuff...
<DaSkreech> if I copy folders like 1/2 the files are uncopyable
<OOD> corruption?
<DaSkreech> I copy them to my home folder
<DaSkreech>  then I can't copy them back
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> That's very strange to me
<DaSkreech> I can see the files open them, pretty much do anything except copy them
<dr_willis> cat whateverfile
<dr_willis> and see if ya can read them at all
<MehAdult> Hmm.
<MehAdult> Now.
<flashpc> cool, ktorrent looks pretty good
<dr_willis> flashpc,  i had a littel bug with it - where it would  download 99.99% of a torrent then not finish. :P
<OOD> that's a router problem
<dr_willis> flashpc,  exiting the program and restarting it would then finish the torrent. :)
<flashpc> that was probably a problem with the torrent file
<flashpc> oh
<dr_willis> it was mentioned as a bug in the ktorrent program on their website
<OOD> oh ok
<flashpc> a lot of ppl have the 99.9% problem
<dr_willis> it may be fixed by now.. BUT kubuntu may not be updated yet.
<orient2000> I have the same problem with gnutella 99% and stop
<xenoterracide> OOD: I am really frustrated... don't know what i am doing..... i mounted the whole cd but don't know why i need to create a folder etc
<OOD> that's also a known problem with routers for all off bittorent
<flashpc> well if it gets stuck i will exit and restart
<flashpc> thanks for the info
<xenoterracide> xenoterracide is jewels9321 because xeno is on my computer trying to set up network printer
<OOD> xenoterracide: you need to mount the cd to install the game, then you need to moutn another folder to have somewhere to install the game
<OOD> xenoterracide: unless you can play the game off the cd
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Image files
<xenoterracide> OOD: I don't understand how to run the executable that runs the game
<OOD> xenoterracide: it'll be somewhere on the cd, or in a folder on the cd
<OOD> xenoterracide: to run an exe (there might be a bat file) just type the exe(or bat) filename
<OOD> xenoterracide: to go into a folder type cd "foldername", to go back type cd ..
<flashpc> oh god ktorrent is slow ... what's the deal?
<flashpc> it's only connected to 4/37 seeds and 7/61 leechers and getting 0.1kbs
<jewels9321_> i think I'll run a different game because i never got anything with the game, it was just a cd in a box of a bunch of other cds
<OOD> jewels9321: ok, good luck :)
<dr_willis> flashpc,  i would guess the torrent/seeders just dont like you.
<OOD> flashpc: do you have the right ports open?
<OOD> dr_willis: lol
<flashpc> i am doing that now
<SpAwN> has anyone had any luck installing the nvidia driver fromt their site...i followed the nvidia driver howto....but when im playing enemy territory it slower and looks diff plus its acting weird...i used the one on thier site on mandriva and it ran alot smoother i think
<flashpc> whats the command to show the local ip?
<OOD> SpAwN: there's a much easier way
<flashpc> lke ipconfig in dos
<jewels9321_> OOD: ever hear of the game Titanic and adventure out of time?
<SpAwN> OOD: hows that?
<SpAwN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpAwN> ^^ followed that and its not right
<SpAwN> ...i dont get the fps or performance/looks of what it used to be
<OOD> jewels9321: no, don't think so
* DaSkreech pokes dr_willis
* dr_willis goes pop.
<orient2000> I had error diring xubuntu installation Setting up mozilla-thunderbird (1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06.1) X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Major opcode:  145  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0
<dr_willis> sounds like a bad cd/dirty
<orient2000> it is from download not a CD
<dr_willis> eww.. thats not saying the hard drive is going out is it?
<Healot> he can't run thunderbird? bug maybe?
<Healot> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<xenoterracide> OOD: xeno and i tried to run titanic but it said it needed windows. I do have the disk for KQ7 that should work i think because you said before that dosbox will run it?
<adamant1988> how can I add a program to my list of startup programs in dapper?
<andre> hELLO
<andre> i need some help
<adamant1988> ...
<adamant1988> is it that difficult that no one can tell me?
<baconbacon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fek> !dance
<ubotu> I know nothing about dance
<bam_> !ask !dance
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask !dance
<bam_> !ask homo
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask homo
<bam_> !fek
<ubotu> I know nothing about fek
<baconbacon> adamant1988: must be somewhere in the options ... i don't use kubuntu but in ubuntu it's right there in preferences -> session
<Zaire> anyone know how to setup twinview in kubuntu cause I want my dual monitor support lol
<Zaire> I mean I tried going into the system config and enabling the dual support but when I restarted xserver I couldn't get back to the GUI I had to restore the original xorg.conf
<arso_> hello
<arso_> can anybody here hold my hand with compiling pcsx2
<Cornellius> I'm having problems with Enlightenment. I installed E via Synaptic and everything went fine. However, once in E I've noticed that left-click with the mouse did nothing.It's supposed to open the users menu if you left-click with the mouse. Anyone knows why ?
<imbrandon> Cornellius: #ebuntu ;)
<Cornellius> imbrandon: Hell no
<Cornellius> imbrandon: There's  no one in there
<imbrandon> ahh no idea then
<MrObvious> It's because probably of E17's key/mouse bindings
<MrObvious> Try #e
<_rince_> mrgn
<Zaire> damnit what does a guy have to do to get help with dual monitor support
<phoenix198> Could anyone help me out with a sound issue?  I have none. :\  Laptop w/ Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM AC'97 Audio Controller
<imbrandon> Zaire: for one be polite, two ask if someone knows they will anwser, if they dont post on the forums politely
<Zaire> yea well Ive been asking on ubuntu for the last 20 min with 0 resposnse so Im annoyed
<ash211> zaire: i'm running twinview (NVidia) on Kubuntu Dapper now
<ash211> would seeing my xorg.conf help?
<imbrandon> Zaire: well rember these people are volenteers , and we may not HAVE an awnser, not everyone one is on irc
<Zaire> dunno cause everytime I enable it from the GUI it won't let me boot past the kubuntu logo
<imbrandon> wnat video card ?
<Zaire> well then wouldn't the polite thing be to say I don't know rather then let a person keep asking -_-
<Zaire> FX 5200
<phoenix198> Anyone have any suggestions for me?  I have no sound.  Using a laptop with AC'97 Audio Controller.  alsa-base & alsa-utils installed, but can't run alsaconf :\
<imbrandon> Zaire: no , its a high traffic room that wouldent be feasable
<imbrandon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Iam8up> how would i go about installing grub in the mbr? i isntalled windows, then linux (which worked fine) but then i installed windows again...
<OOD> Iam8up: so you're back in windows?
<Iam8up> sorry..should've said i've got multiple partitions...
<Iam8up> i've got a partition with linux and another with windows
<imbrandon> Iam8up: boot from the live cd and use the repair option would be the simplist
<lin0x> which is the updater of kubuntu?
<Iam8up> imbrandon - ok, thanks
<Zaire> don't bother repeating the patience thing please Ive had to format my computer about 35 times in the last month and used 4 different OS so Im kinda out of patience thats all
<imbrandon> lin0x: adept
<lin0x> thx
<suea> can anyone tell me how to start windows recovery console without access to windows or a fucking outdated floppy drive?
<imbrandon> Zaire: i know your pain man, just trying to give you some insight that will actualy be helpfull even if its not the awnser that youy want
<imbrandon> suea: keep the lang pg please
<Iam8up> suea - can't you just stick in a windows cd and hit R before the install/partitino menu?
<ash211> zaire: how does your xorg.conf compare to mine? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17063
<imbrandon> and without a windows 2k or later bootable cd there is no way to get the recovery console
<suea> Iam8up: no. i tried that
<Iam8up> suea - did you use a less than legal windows cd..?
<suea> Iam8up: no
<suea> Iam8up: i just need to burn a cd (through kubuntu) that'll let me boot to the recovery console. if possible
<Zaire> its quite a bit different especially from what the GUI did to my xorg it made my xorg a mess
<ash211> do you have a backup copy of xorg?
<Iam8up> the windows recovery console? should only be available through the method i mentioned above...
<Zaire> a few
<imbrandon> suea: the only way to get a "windows" recovery console is with a win2k or later cd
<Zaire> everytime you change the xorg from the gui it saves a backup
<suea> imbrandon: yeah, i tried the recovery cd gateway sent with this pc, but it doesn't let me boot into the recovery console
<phoenix198> Anyone have any suggestions for me?  I have no sound.  Using a laptop with AC'97 Audio Controller.  alsa-base & alsa-utils installed, but can't run alsaconf :\
<ash211> zaire: yep, with a '~' on the end of the file
<suea> so i either need access to the rc, or to write to ntfs via kubuntu
<crimsun> phoenix198: we don't ship alsaconf.
<Iam8up> suea - you want an oem/retail copy
<imbrandon> ahh that sucks suea but thats the only way for a windows recovery console, now what are you trying to do there may be other options to get the same thing done
<ash211> zaire: can you post your old xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can take a look at it?
<crimsun> phoenix198: pastebin [http://pastebin.ca]  ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Zaire> nope no ~ on the end it just saves it like xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2
<ash211> let's start with your last working version, and then put on twinview
<suea> imbrandon: i need to re-install hal.dll to the system32 folder
<Iam8up> suea - bartpe
<suea> Iam8up: what?
<imbrandon> suea: i would look into booting with a knoppix cd that will let you read/write ntfs
<Iam8up> google for "bartpe"
<Iam8up> it's a "windows live cd" pretty much
<imbrandon> yea or barts pe
<phoenix198> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/77570
<Iam8up> barts pe or bartpe...one of the two
<phoenix198> crimsun: thank you, btw
<suea> imbrandon: knoppix does that?
<Iam8up> i don't know of any linux live cd w/the ntfs write module
<imbrandon> suea: knoppix has ntfs read/write yes ( via captive i think )
<Iam8up> the original knoppix does NOT, i know this for sure
<Zaire> i'll try to get into twinview xorg
<ash211> suea: i would go with bart over knoppix, since linux ntfs write support is sketchy
<crimsun> phoenix198: in a Konsole: amixer set 'IEC958' off && amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<suea> ash211: k
<Iam8up> REPORTED to be sketchy....
<Iam8up> but i do know that bartpe is easier
<phoenix198> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/77574  updated.
<Zaire> this is my xorg ash211 http://pastebin.ca/77573
<Zaire> ?
<crimsun> phoenix198: try playing: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''
<mae> yup
<mae> whereis inflate
<mae> mm 1 sec let me try something
<phoenix198> crimsun:  I don't hear anything.
<ash211> zaire: the way it looks like you're doing it is with xinerama.  that's the rightof in the serverlayout section
<crimsun> phoenix198: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> phoenix198: afterward try again
<Zaire> I used the system settings area
<phoenix198> crimsun:  That did it!
<phoenix198> crimsun; ...stupid question I know; but what did I just do? :P
<mae> defunkt: ok inflate is in my path -- but what happens is i simply get nothing happening when i do "inflate hot-air
<mae> "
<ash211> zaire: are you comfortable hand-editing config files?
<phoenix198> crimsun:  Much thanks btw!
<jmichaelx> would anyone know if 2.4.27 would be the latest AMD K6-2 kernel image?
<mae> um no
<Zaire> depends on what all I have to edit and how much lol
<imbrandon> no
<ash211> its not much, and i can help you if you have questions
<crimsun> phoenix198: different codecs have different quirks.
<jmichaelx> hmm, how would i get a more recent k6-2 kernel?
<Zaire> would be great cause its annoying not having a second monitor now that Im used to it lol
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-686" for the latest one
<ash211> zaire: i know, me too!
<jmichaelx> linux-686?
<ash211> first we've got to get the nvidia binary drivers
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: without the quotes
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: k6-2 proc are 686 right ?
<Zaire> hmmm the drivers I could never get to install lol
<phoenix198> crimsun:  Ok.  Hmm...Another stupid question, but what do I need to play mp3's? :\
<jmichaelx> i was thinking there was a specific AMD kernel out there
<imbrandon> if not use linux-386
<ash211> twinview is provided by the nvidia drivers
<imbrandon> not for a k62
<ash211> that's probably where your problem started
<imbrandon> only k7 and above
<crimsun> phoenix198: libxine-extracodecs.
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<OOD> crimsun: can you help me get surround sound going? you said it might be possible with my integrated crap, erm card :P
<jmichaelx> 2.4.27 was a kernel for k6-2, has that not been updated?
<crimsun> OOD: I'm pretty busy for ~25 minutes, try again later.
<phoenix198> crimsun:  Thank you very much for your help!
<crimsun> phoenix198: np
<ash211> zaire: one last question before installing the drivers:
<ash211> are you using a wireless card?
<Zaire> nope
<ash211> good
<OOD> crimsun: alright
<Zaire> Im using my gigabit integrated port lol
<ash211> go here: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: what are you on dapper ? you should have 2.6.x ( the version isnt proc specific like 2.6.15-25-k7 etc )
<ash211> and download, under dapper drake, the first link
<ash211> it's envy_8762_32
<ash211> you're not running 64-bit, are you?
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i must have just  had the wrong idea. yes, i am in dapper, and was told that my old K6-2 machine would probably run better with a k6-2 kernel, actually i have been told this by a few people
<Zaire> not the 64 bit OS no just have hardware
<ash211> ok then
<ash211> yeah, that's the right one
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: not for k6-2 only k7 and above make a diff
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: gotcha
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: with k6-2 you just use 686
<Zaire> ok I clicked on that one you told me to and it loaded something in kate
<imbrandon> but you shouldent be using a 2.4 kernel
<jmichaelx> i should switch to 686 on all of my machines
<ash211> ok
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: depends on the proc
<imbrandon> jmichaelx:  pm
<ash211> save it in your home directory (/home/<username>/ ) as envy_8762_32
<OOD> hmm what would the best kernel be for an A64
<OOD> in 32 bit
<jmichaelx> they are all P3, celeron and P4
<jmichaelx> and the k6-2 that i mentioned
<jmichaelx> so i guess they would all be 686
<ash211> then on the command line, enter "cd" <enter>, "chmod +x envy_8762_32" <enter>
<imbrandon> jmichaelx: join #imbrandon
<jerry> What's gam_server?
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i am not registered
<ash211> zaire: oh look, there are instructions on that webpage ( http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html )
<ash211> i skipped step 2, and now we're on 5
<jerry> question
<ash211> so do 2, 3, and then 5.  be careful, because you'll lose graphics while you're installing the drivers
<ash211> "startx" gets graphics back
<ash211> are you following all this?
<jerry> I have a question
<Zaire> ummm jsec
<Lynoure> jerry: searching the web didn't help you?
<Zaire> whoops lol
<jerry> How do I access the firewall?
<ash211> that work, zaire?
<Zaire> dunno I did the sudo ./filename thing and it kicked to to a text user login lol
<ash211> what'd you do after you logged in then?
<Zaire> just started kdm back up
<Lynoure> jerry: ubuntu does not come with a firewall installed by default, so first you need to choose one and configure it. But it doesn't come with ports open to the big bad world either, so don't panic.
<jerry> ok
<ash211> so i guess you didn't run through that script then?
<jerry> but I'm running a program that I'm suppost to be able to telnet to and it's not telneting
<jerry> oh man
<Zaire> now ya lost me lol
<ash211> that thing you downloaded is a program that installs the nvidia drivers automatically
<flashpc> well i installed opera to check out it's bittorrent features, and unless i am missing something it's severely crippleware
<SmrtJustin> flashpc: what don't you like about it?
<OOD> ash211: you know there's an easier way to install the nvidia driver?
<jerry> is there a way to see what ports are open?
<flashpc> there are NO options othe than suspend, resume, and delete
<flashpc> nothing to control max connections, download speeds, folders, or even view the client list
<ash211> just apt-getting it?
<OOD> ash211: yes
<ash211> yeah, seems i forgot about that
<OOD> ash211: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<OOD> ash211: then sudo nvidia-xconfig to set the xorg.conf
<OOD> that's it you're done
<ash211> what version does that install?
<OOD> the latest 8762
<ash211> oh wow
<OOD> yep
<ash211> ok, i'll try that then
<OOD> it's usually a day behind for a new release, but i think that's understandable ;)
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jerry> oh man
<OOD> ?
<jerry1> I'm trying to IM someone and it says that he's not there
<jerry1> using Kopete
<jerry1> Maybe there's something wrong with my IM
<jerry1> Can someone AIM me we6jbo
<jerry1> How do I get my AIM account on Kopete to log in automatically?
<suea> jerry1: go to settings>configure in kopete
<jerry1> ok
<suea> select your aim account and click modify
<jerry1> ok
<suea> check remember password
<jerry1> ok
<suea> put in your password and ensure that exclude from connect all is unchecked
<suea> now hit ok,  shut down kopete, restart it and it should work fine
<SmrtJustin> flashpc: well just use your own bittorrent client then
<SmrtJustin> flashpc: I think the idea is to be on the basic side, for normal people
<jerry1> it went into the tray sigh...
<suea> lol. you have to file>quit
<suea> to shut down kopete
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: i ran that command on 3 PC's but ran into one problem....
<imbrandon> ?
<jmichaelx> my xubuntu PC will not boot up anymore
<jmichaelx> it loads grub, says "decompressing linux , and then powers down... over and over
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: ok, i went into the grub menu this time and just booted up the 386 kernel again and it works... looks like 686 won't work
<imbrandon> ok then just set the 386 to defualt the k6-2 must be 586
<imbrandon> sudo edit the /boot/grub/menu.list to do that
<jmichaelx> yeah, no biggie
<jmichaelx> i do appreciate the help
<CaptainMorgan> why would Kaffeine attempt to play an .mpg with the time counting.. but give no display?
<marcus> probably a codec thing?
<rOOb> does anyone in here use cedega...cedega says i have no direct rendering but glxinfo | grep render says i do
<CaptainMorgan> played them before...
<CaptainMorgan> what do you suggest marcus?
<Healot> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheHighChild> CaptainMorgan: you need codecs
<TheHighChild> lol
<CaptainMorgan> lol?
<TheHighChild> nvm
<marcus> I agree with the others, when in doubt it's codecs :-)
<CaptainMorgan> apt-get install says I already have the latest codecs
<CaptainMorgan> which, as I said previously - kaffeine played them before
<TheHighChild> You may have the additional kaffeine codecs but you need the proprietary codecs
<TheHighChild> oh, try VLC
<lin0x> what's the difference betwen kubuntu and debian+kde?
<marcus> maybe this mpeg includes AC3, which is proprietary
<TheHighChild> lin0x: configuration
<lin0x> in what way?
<lin0x> is kubuntu easier to configure?
<TheHighChild> lin0x: a brief one would be the inactive root
<lin0x> does kubuntu supports reiserfs in the installation?
<Healot> yes
<adamant1988> I know this is stupid but is Kubuntu covered by the ubuntu certification and the professional support package?
<TheHighChild> I don't believe it does on the livecd nstaller and on the server install I don't think you can install / on it, just other parts (speculative)
<Healot> yes, adamant1988
<adamant1988> good :)
<lin0x> last question
<lin0x> is there something like internet installation cd? (tiny cd that downloads the latest packages)
<TheHighChild> lin0x: Sorry, you can install kubuntu on reiserfs but only using the
<TheHighChild> Alternative cd
<lin0x> ok
<Healot> netinstall?
<Healot> I think debian has that...
<TheHighChild> lin0x: Wha arch are you installing onto?
<Healot> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TheHighChild> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Healot> yeah ubuntu ahve netinstall
<lin0x> cool
<lin0x> thx
<lin0x> kubuntu rox
<Healot> wll, it's ubuntu
<TheHighChild> That ISO I posted is the i386, lemme know if you need a different one or want the url to the forum page
<Healot> the desktop doesn't really matters
<lin0x> its ok
<linyll> hello, i got a hard problem with x and kdm, when i try to connect to kdm, x reboot... so, anyone can help me ?
<linyll> or know how reconfigure x ?
<TheHighChild> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
<linyll> i'll try... i got nothing else to try i think... :/
<TheHighChild> you backup your xorg.conf?
<linyll> when i start x it's speaking of /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc ....
<linyll> no, i don't know how to do...
<TheHighChild> do you know how to use the konsole?
<linyll> yes i do...
<adamant1988> ok...
<adamant1988> I don't have a kdisplay...
<TheHighChild> linyll:  type 'ls /etc/X11/ |grep xorg' and tell me how many items it returns
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: What's wrong?
<adamant1988> well when I go to display in the control center, I get an error about a missing module
<adamant1988> I just tried installing a color scheme a moment ago... it goes to the kdisplay folder.. I don't have one...
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: I can't really say I use the control panel for video setup. It's messed my xorg.conf up before
<TheHighChild> kdisplay folder?
<adamant1988> yeah
<TheHighChild> nvm, I'm on a different page that you, let me start over
<adamant1988> under ~/.kde/share/apps/
<adamant1988> but it's not there.
<adamant1988> which explains why my display program refused to function
<TheHighChild> adamant1988: I guess I don't know what kdisplay is man
<linyll> TheHighChild: there's 3 items, xorg.conf xorg.conf~ and xorg.conf01165121561etc...
<linyll> i don't know if it could be use but i find the kdm.log...
<TheHighChild> linyll: So your xserver doesn't start?
<TheHighChild> linyll: Do you know about failsafe terminals?
<linyll> yes i do but kdm didn't want any log in... :/
<TheHighChild> it won't let you login?
<zorglu1> try to login as text
<linyll> but, i could retry (i need to reboot for)
<TheHighChild> or it won't start
<TheHighChild> ok
<linyll> x reboot when i log with kdm
<linyll> and do not start when i start x from console
<TheHighChild> do you know how to use failsafe terminals?
<TheHighChild> ok
<linyll> it's different from other console ?
<zorglu1> any weird stuff in the xorg log ?
<zorglu1> dump your /etc/log/Xorg.log in a pastbin
<TheHighChild> failsafe is (ctrl + alt + f1) will bring you to a terminal. To get back to X it's ctrl + alt + f7
<zorglu1> ahok i think linyll called that console and i called that text tty :)
<linyll> something like that ^^
<linyll> so, i try to login in failsafe from kdm ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I make Amarok or any other preinstalled media player play MP3s?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, thanks
<linyll> TheHighChild: failsafe from kdm work as other...
<linyll> wokrs*
<linyll> works* -_-'
<TheHighChild> linyll: Sorry, bacl
<TheHighChild> linyll: ok so when you type 'startx' from the terminal, what happens?
<linyll> it run... and stop
<linyll> it's speaking of /usr/share/x11/misc/
<linyll> X11/fonts/misc*
<marcus> I need to some help with CUPS. cupsd is running, but KDE apps so it's not.
<marcus> Using dapper
<TheHighChild> can you dump your xorg log into pastebin as zorglu1 suggested?
<linyll> the message is FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/shareX11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<linyll> how ?
<linyll> i don't know x... and no where is it log ?!
<TheHighChild> !ubotu tell linyll about pastebin
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu tell linyll about pastebin
<TheHighChild> !tell linyll about pastebin
<linyll> ?
<linyll> TheHighChild: how can i paste in a pastebin ?
<word> go to a site with pastebin and paste in the textbox and submit it then give the provided url in chat
<linyll> but.. where are the x log ?
<word> the x log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log i think
<TheHighChild> word: is correct. I just had a ton of googleing to find it. lol
<TheHighChild> I suck, sorry
<Rede> !soundcard
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundcard
<Rede> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<linyll> how can i select all and copy with vim ?
<TheHighChild> linyll: are you in the terminal now?
<linyll> yes
<linyll> x doesn't run...
<TheHighChild> damn, I was thinking you wereon another PC. I'm sorry
<linyll> it's nothing ;)
<TheHighChild> Personally. I would copy one of the other xorg.conf files into place and try starting X. If that didn't work. I would reconfigure the xserver. That's what I'd do
<TheHighChild> but I am, by no means, an expert
<Rede> ok maybe someone here can just tell me, is there a list of supported sound cards, im looking at buying a new pc and am trying to pick one
<linyll> and how i use a back up of xorg.conf ?
<Healot> when you made me the first batch of that song, i was thinking, that's the s*** right there
<TheHighChild> linyll: Ok, you'll want to save the one you have 'cd /etc/X11/ && sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-7-3-06-bad'
<linyll> it's done :)
<TheHighChild> then use one of the other ones. 'sudo cp xorg.conf<whichever> xorg.conf'   <whichever>being either of the other two you have
<TheHighChild> I'd go with the one with the numbers first
<TheHighChild> worth a shot
<TheHighChild> hopefully you're familiar with tab complete
<linyll> :)
<linyll> and after i try startx ?
<TheHighChild> give it a whirl
<emonkey> Does anybody know more about the koffice update from the kubuntu.org repo?
<TheHighChild> any luck linyll?
<linyll> no luck anywhere for this monday morning.... :-/
<TheHighChild> ok, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<TheHighChild> see if that does anything for you.
<TheHighChild> also, try switch to failsafe 7
<linyll> it do something... kdm run and reboot x as everytime :)
<TheHighChild> ok so no good?
<linyll> no :/
<linyll> ok, how can i reconfigure kdm and x ?
<TheHighChild> I'd go ahead and reconfigure it 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Healot> if you installed kdm and gdm
<Healot> just run "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and select your favorite login manager?
<linyll> TheHighChild: i don't know what answer for my mouse ?
<linyll> ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 ?
<Healot> ImPS/2 if you do not know
<TheHighChild> what mouse do you have?
<Healot> even X.org never explain the differences
<TheHighChild> is it special or standard?
<TheHighChild> explorer is a MS thing I beleive with their mouses and the side buttons
<TheHighChild> I could be blowing smoke, sorry
<linyll> so i finish configuration...
<linyll> i'll try to startx....
* TheHighChild sends linyll positive energy
<linyll> ...
<linyll> fucking xserver... -_-
<TheHighChild> no good?
<linyll> no
<linyll> i'm a bit tirred...
<linyll> so...
<linyll> i'll go back to windows...
<TheHighChild> You can try reconfiguring kdm
<linyll> how ?
<TheHighChild> c'mon now. Windows is teh suck
<TheHighChild> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<TheHighChild> what did you do before thishappened?
<TheHighChild> change any settings or anything?
<linyll> no no...
<linyll> anything...
<TheHighChild> upgrade?
<linyll> the strange thing is that is already speaking of a problem in the /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc directory
<linyll> no more...
<Healot> see
<linyll> the message is FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/shareX11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<Healot> it's magic
<linyll> and i do not know what is it... :/
<Healot> i think KDE display setting write the path twice in the config file?
<linyll> i don't know... but what can i do ?
<TheHighChild> I am reading some stuff, one sec linyll. Unless Healot knows whats up
<linyll> ok
<Healot> FreeFontPath : FPE "/usr/shareX11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1 >> I really think the path had been written twice
<linyll> Healot: yes... and what should i do ? :)
<Healot> just remove the duplicate entry
<Healot> if you found any, but does the X start sucessfully?
<linyll> ho... witch is ?
<Healot> the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> the X.org configuration file
<TheHighChild> linyll: I can't find anything on google
<linyll> who can remember me how to rename a file ?
<TheHighChild> that's the last error before it brings you to a command prompt?
<Healot> mv file newfile
<linyll> eh... yes.. it is.
<TheHighChild> you can mv a file or rename with mv, best to use cp though
<SpAwN> anyone know how i can get the nvidia driver from their website to work....it says it installs fine...no errors...but when i goto restart x...it just gets hung at the kubuntu logo...the ones thats blue.....when i use the ones that adept installs x uses like 500 mbs of ram and and a fair amount of cpu...plus cedega was saying i had to direct render even though glxinfo | grep render did....i just want to be able to install the ones from
<SpAwN>  their site
<Healot> remove the packages installed with the official installer, keep usng the stock kernel glx instead
<Healot> unless you're on some other distros
<SpAwN> huh so keep using the driveer thaqt adept installs?
<TheHighChild> Well guys, it's 4. I need to go to sleep. take care
<linyll> removing other xorg.conf does anything...
<TheHighChild> sorry Iwasn't able to help more linyll, good luck
<SpAwN> even though its making my sys run like crap
<linyll> thank you ;)
<Healot> recommended SpAwN,
<linyll> i thought i'll remove x and reinstall it
<Healot> use the stock driver instead of the official installer package
<SpAwN> the one that adept installs defiantly doesnt work like the other one did......
<linyll> who know the name of x packages ?
<SpAwN> i dont get the same fps.....cedega doesnt work
<Healot> but you are having more and more bugs using the official installer right?
<SpAwN> well somthing isnt working right......the offical one wont work.....its set to load in the xorg.conf and everything but it just hangs up
<Healot> I don't recommend that... those proprietary bs is painful enough
<SpAwN> i can barly play  games......
<SpAwN> i CANT even play games on cedgea
<Healot> which you prefer, something that works even the so-called performance suck abit?
<Healot> or something that doesn't work at all?
<SpAwN> when i used the driver from their site on mandriva cedega worked great
<Healot> yeah
<SpAwN> well im kinda  perfectionist........ill probly lose sleep over this
<Healot> SpAwN: that's why i told you...
<arso_> does anybody here have  pcsx2 linux ?
<Healot> use stock driver with ubuntu
<Healot> unless you're using other distros, you may use official installer
<SpAwN> i cant even use the stock "nv" driver causes my whole computer to freeze i need to use vesa or the nvidia one
<jmichaelx> i just tried to move a file from one dir to another, using sudo cp filename /destinationfilename, but it won't let me move it. after i enter the command, it says 'omitting directory filename'. would anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<SpAwN> im using kubuntu
<Healot> either
<Healot> the k/x/n doesn't matter much
<SpAwN> so i cant use the installer that nvidia provides at all?
<arso_> umm how do i unpack a .tgz please?
<Healot> i don;t know man, that's why it is restricted, technically nothing can be done to those proprietary bs..
<SpAwN> hmm
<Healot> arso_: gunzip <filename>
<arso_> Healot:  thnx , i just right clicked , extract :P , so how do i instal the program in it?'
<Healot> arso_: that work too bleh
<SpAwN> that kinda blows.....
<Healot> arso_: what package is that btw?
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: sudo cp filename1 filename1.backup or sudo cp filename1 /directory1
<Healot> a precompiled binary? or a source code?
<arso_> Healot:  "pcsx2-0.8.1" ps2 emulator
<Healot> where you got that? arso_
<arso_> Healot:  how do i tell, i dont think its a source code, it has many files
<jmichaelx> gatekeeper: that second command is what i used
<Healot> okay... I don't know how to tell either. since I don't know what files it has, arso_
<Healot> is there a README file or something in the directory, arso_?
<zorglu1> look for a .run or .sh. especially a install.sh <- arso_
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: does directory1 exist? can you cd /directory1 ?
<arso_> Healot:  yes thres a readme
<arso_> zorglu1:  k, looking
<Healot> open that file in your favorite text editor
<Healot> happy reading
<jmichaelx> gatekeeper: diectory one exists, but it says 'omitting directory' whenever i try to move it
<jmichaelx> directory1*
<zorglu1> jmichaelx: gatekeeper: i smell a ' ' space in the filename
<arso_> theres 3 txt, one executable, and 6 folders
<Healot> then run the executable then, arso_
<arso_> tried, nothing happens
<jmichaelx> here is exactly what i entered 'sudo cp Clearlooks-DarkNice /usr/share/themes'
<Healot> what the command you typed? arso_
<arso_> Healot:   i clicked on it :P ,
<arso_> Healot:  wat command shouldi  use
<zorglu1> jmichaelx: so my nose was wrong :)
<Healot> oh
<jmichaelx> zorglu1: it's ok lol
<Healot> open a terminal... arso_
<jmichaelx> i just don't know why it's fighting me
<Healot> copy the path on that konq window
<arso_> Healot:  ok , in one, and file path is "/home/arso/Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2"
<Healot> type - cd <paste the path here>
<Healot> next type - ./<the exe name here>
<jmichaelx> i am trying to add an xfce theme on a xubuntu box i have, and it just won't let me do it
<arso_> Healot:
<arso_> cd /home/arso/Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2
<arso_> bash: cd: /home/arso/Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2: Not a directory
<arso_> ohhh
<Healot> it's the executable
<arso_> without the last one
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> the directory, not the file
<arso_> hai
<Healot> after that ./pcsx2
<arso_> /Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1$ ./pcxs2
<arso_> bash: ./pcxs2: No such file or directory
<Healot> are you typing it correctly?
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: take a look at this: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/dirman.html
<Qui_Gon^> Hello people!
<Qui_Gon^> :)
<arso_> arso@Arso:~/Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1$ ./pcsx2
<arso_> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jmichaelx> gatekeeper: will do
<Healot> arso_: now isntall this
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: is what you are trying to copy a single file?
<Healot> !info libgtk1.2-common
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-common: Common files for the GTK+ library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (dapper), package size 154 kB, installed size 940 kB
<arso_> Healot:  k
<jmichaelx> gatekeeper: it is a folder
<Qui_Gon^> I have an old PC where i want to install Kubuntu...but i don't know if it's enough light...
<Healot> libgtk1.2-common << this one
<Healot> next run the exec again...
<arso_> Healot:  after the cd<path> or in a new root
<jmichaelx> Qui_Gon^: what is you PC?
<Qui_Gon^> I tryed to install Xubuntu, but the CD doesn't work...I don't know why
<Healot> arso_: to install type "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-common"
<Qui_Gon^> My PC is an old PII 166 mhz
<Qui_Gon^> 136 MB of ram
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: cp -r dir1 /dir2
<Healot> on the current directory... it doesn;t matter
<arso_> k
<Healot> next enter your password
<jmichaelx> Qui_Gon^:  kubuntu will not work on that
<Qui_Gon^> really?
<jmichaelx> not well anyways
<Qui_Gon^> :(
<arso_> Healot:  wat is that btw/
<Healot> Qui_Gon^: it can, use the alternate CD install
<Zaire> ok thats odd the universe and multiverse for the mp3 format is enabled in the adept repositories in accordance to the help page but I still can't play mp3's
<Healot> which one, arso_
<Qui_Gon^> And Xubuntu? U think that could works?
<arso_> Healot:  "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-common"
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: copy recursively all it's contents :-)
<arso_> Healot:  ok installation done
<Healot> xubuntu suits your pc spec
<jmichaelx> Qui_Gon^: yes, maybe with the alternate CD, but xubuntu would be better,,, in fact, i would use damn small linux or something like that
<arso_> Healot:  now wat?
<jmichaelx> gatekeeper: thank you so much
<Healot> run the game again, arso_?
<arso_> k
<os2mac> really having problems with my wlan card....
<os2mac> can't seem to get it enabled...
<gatekeeper> jmichaelx: you are welcome :-)
<Healot> os2mac: what card, os2mac?
<Akopley> hi folks, ive just innstaled kubuntu, and how do i do updates? is there a web page for updating?
<Qui_Gon^> Also Damn Small Linux doesn't work there...
<arso_> Healot:
<arso_> ~/Desktop/pcsx2-0.8.1/pcsx2-0.8.1$ ./pcsx2
<arso_> ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Qui_Gon^> I can't install on HD
<Qui_Gon^> I don't know why
<Qui_Gon^> but doesn't work
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<Qui_Gon^> also with it
<Healot> arso_: did libgtk1.2-common installation finisihed?
<Qui_Gon^> Only from CD
<gatekeeper> Akopley: use your package manager
<arso_> Healot:  yes, successfully
<Qui_Gon^> can work
<Healot> !info libgtk1.2
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (dapper), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<os2mac> 0000:02:03.0 Network Controller: Broacom Corp BCM4309 802.11a/b/g
<os2mac>  s / Broacom / Broadcom
<Akopley> gatekeeper package manager, do i find it in kubuntu? sorry, it my first time linux stuff, im a noob
<Healot> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 << arso_ does apt-get prompt you to install?
<Healot> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Qui_Gon^> When I'm tring to install Xubuntu... It shows me an error...
<Qui_Gon^> I/O error
<Qui_Gon^> reboot
<Healot> broadcom is the pain for most wifi
<Qui_Gon^> I/O error...i can't read on CD.. please reboot
<os2mac> tried this WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<gatekeeper> Akopley: k -> System -> Adept I think if you run apt-get update from the command line that will also work
<Healot> os2mac: oh you tried that already
<arso_> Healot:  yes, and i pres
<arso_> "y"
<arso_> Healot:  downloading now
<arso_> Healot:  65% so when its done, i click on the executable?
<os2mac> and it still doesn't work... I get Access Point : invalid  even after I did thier trouble shooting tips.
<Healot> yes///
<Healot> arso_: how many packages it says it want to install?
<arso_> umm where does it sayy?
<arso_> but its over now
<os2mac> when I go look in iwconfig after I run that, iwconfig reports the card as a Broadcom 4306
<Healot> does it prompt you to press Y, arso_?
<Akopley> gatekeeper thanx, found it :)
<arso_> Healot:  ok when i click on exe, i get a msg, pcsx2 needs to be installed
<gatekeeper> Akopley: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_manually_update_Ubuntu
<arso_> Healot:  yes, it did once, and i clicked yes
<Healot> arso_: run the exec again?
<arso_> its running
<arso_> i got some configuration window from the program
<os2mac> I have also tried NDISWRAPPER for it and that fails as well....
<Healot> the rest is up to you, arso_, I never run ps2 emulator on linux yet
<arso_> Healot:  i see, thnx for all the help :)
<os2mac> when I use the driver I load from windows it gives me an invalid driver error in ndiswrapper -l
<Healot> os2mac: i don't have a broadcom wifi... can't help much... the wiki should settle most of your problem
<Healot> jsut one recommendation get wifi controller that FSF recommends...
<os2mac> and when I load from the LIVE CD I get "can't load /lib/firmware/microcode4fw"
<os2mac> so much for software that just works.
<Healot> arso_: you see the PS2 emulator config screen?
<Healot> os2mac: those proprietary bs suck... the only two you can blame are yourself and the manufacturer
<arso_> Healot:  yes
<Healot> arso_: do you have a valid PS2 BIOS image?
<arso_> Healot:  bios image?
<Healot> you need that for psx2c....
<arso_> Healot:  wat does that mean :P
<Healot> don't you read that on the site?
<Healot> it's an emulator... it need the PS2 BIOS image to run your PS2 games
<arso_> i am checxking the site now
<Zaire> finding a valid legal bios would be impossible and most emulator sites wont have them
<Healot> i have my own dumped BIOS
<Healot> because I own a PS2
<arso_> me 2
<arso_> but where can i get a bios image
<Zaire> yea thats pretty much the only way other then maybe google search for a bios
<Healot> not giving it publicly though... i got this dumper cable like $20 or so... cheh
<arso_> lol
<arso_> thats a lot for a cable tho
<Zaire> don't really care to have on my PC I prefer to keep my console games on the console
<Healot> i've been ripped, but at least the cable work
<Healot> yeah, emulators are for poor people :)
<Zaire> yeps lol
<arso_> i only want an emulator , coz i am having a hard time with wine
<arso_> i got a working ps2 but i don wanna walk out to my tv
<Zaire> sides its easier to just get your machine modded lol
<Zaire> I have 3 PSX and 1 PS2 1 PSX doesn't work but the other 2 do lol
<arso_> looool
<arso_> i got 1 ps1 1 ps2 one psp
<Healot> just one ps2, i sold my older psx
<arso_> lol mustve sold cheap
<Zaire> ones an old model 7000 the others are the new PS1 models lol
<Healot> but rarely play games
<Healot> arso_: yeah $50
<Healot> nah I don't give a damn no more... just want to get rid of it
<arso_> i play on windows
<arso_> but i wanted to play on linux
<arso_> but wine was a pain inthe ass
<arso_> pcsx2 is a pain inthe ass
<arso_> :-(
<Zaire> theres a linux epsxe emu if you can find the bios but I could never get sound on it and videos hard to get sometimes to lol
<arso_> thats for psx or 2?
<RawSewage_> whats the top audio editor for Linux that professionals use, with lots of features
<Zaire> psx unfortunately but I think they had been working on a PS2 emu aswell
<RawSewage_> for Kubuntu
<Healot> audio editor?
<arso_> ic
<Healot> hum...
<RawSewage_> like CoolEdit Pro
<Healot> I use my Mac for that
<arso_> audio editor se 9.45
<arso_> j/k :P\
<RawSewage_> it's open source?
<Zaire> mac is evil but I want the OS x86 to see if I can get it working on my new PC for lans lol
<RawSewage_> isnt that supposed to run faster on a PC
<arso_> is the linux game "americas army" good?
<Zaire> yeps but thats cause the G4 and G5 are card processors not socket lol
<Healot> RawSewage_: there is kwave - basic KDE wave audio editor
<RawSewage_> I dont know if basic will work
<RawSewage_> I already have Audacity
<Healot> audacity, that one cool application
<Zaire> so do I but Im being nice right now lol
<zorglu1> arso_: about game, you may try http://tremulous.net it is a modern first shooter
<kmh> hi
<arso_> zorglu1:  oh thnx, is it any good?
<zorglu1> arso_: i find it good as in destressing
<arso_> hi
<arso_> zorglu1:  i see, does it have online play ?
<kmh> I've got a strange problem that drives me nuts. I can't find the kdevelop package in adept manager
<zorglu1> arso_: yep, all that explained on the web site. look at the screenshoot they will convince you
<zorglu1> arso_: oh and you will like this one, 'trivial to install' :)
<kmh> it lists all the kde stuff, says it has 4389 available packages, but it doesn't show me kdevelop
<kmh> i use the standard repository url that comes with the installation
<arso_> zorglu1:  thnx a lot ;),  wats "trivial to install" ?
<zorglu1> tremulous
<apokryphos> kmh: you need to add more. Please see the FAQ.
<arso_> OMG
<arso_> i accidently opened an entire album, at the same time
<arso_> lol
<arso_> 16 players opened up
<Zaire> lol always fun lol
<kmh> apokryphos:  I'm sure whether i understand ? Where in the FAQ exactly ?
<apokryphos> kmh: the section on adding repositories
<kmh> yes
<kmh> but which should i add
<apokryphos> kmh: the ones mentioned there
<apokryphos> specifically: universe and multiverse, for sure.
<kmh> and i somewhat can't believe that the standard respository doesn't contain kdevelop
<Healot> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find kdevelop
<ubotu> Found: kdevelop3, kdevelop3-data, kdevelop3-dev, kdevelop3-doc, kdevelop3-plugins
<apokryphos> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<apokryphos> kmh: it's in Universe, which is one of the Ubuntu repositories
<Healot> it's not popular... kmh
<apokryphos> kmh: see /msg ubotu components
<apokryphos> Healot: it's quite popular, but it's a development tool.
<Healot> just an assumption, cause it's on the universe section
<kmh> apokryphos:  : thanks it worked now
<apokryphos> cool
<kmh> Healot: dunno, but it looks nice (and i don't no a better ide)
<Healot> Kdevelop is nice
<Healot> i don't do C/C++ heh
<Healot> I can;t believe I am using linux without no scripting or a bit of C/C++?
<snikker> when i run a 32-bit app under amd64 system, some 32-bit app, are displayed with very small fonts. how can i fix this?
<Healot> only with 32bit app?
<snikker> Healot: yes, with but not all 32-bit app...
<snikker> Healot: yes, but with not all 32-bit app...
<Healot> gtk app specifically, I guess?
<snikker> Healot: yes, it should be a gtk app, but i'm not shure... but of coourse is not a qt app...
<Healot> oh
<Healot> I think there is a solution for that in forum/wiki, not sure though
<Healot> firefox?
<Healot> it's something about that libpango, pangorc or something...
<snikker> Healot: no, firefox's fonts, more or less are right... it's a program for draw a electronic schematics (called eagle)
<Healot> yeah, then it is about that pango rc thing
<snikker> Healot: what can i do?
<Healot> wait a sec... it's something about pango, but to be sure, lookup the ubuntu forum
<Healot> i swear i saw something about this problem
<snikker> Healot: ok
<ubuntu> ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> got my cd and stuff
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> stickers too
<Healot> ultimate boot CD?
<Healot> my CD has not arrive yet...
<ubuntu> Healot: ;)
<ubuntu> dun worry they will ccome
<Healot> they give sticker huh?
<Healot> I am somewhere down the southern hemisphere
<ubuntu> Healot: yeah in the packet u get stickers too
<ubuntu> :D
<Healot> I'll wait for that
<ajaycc> Healot: sure
<Healot> even though I have downloaded the iso, but i like the official CDs
<ajaycc> Healot: me too
<ajaycc> Healot: they are COOL the printed cd
<khaije1> hi, anyone know in general what it takes to make a linux distro usb-bootable?
<Healot> I can print them myself, but it is precious when someone give to you free
<Healot> damn small linux, khaije1
<ajaycc> Healot: u wont get the same quality
<ajaycc> :P
<Healot> yeah, that is one thing...
<Healot> I don't have industrial grade CD printer
<ajaycc> Healot: tre
<ajaycc> true
<Healot> I don;t have any idea where to get one either :)
<os2mac> ok stupid question... how do I tell what ver of kernel I am using?
<Healot> uname -r
<Healot> not so stupid, but essential it was
<khaije1> i know dsl is great, but in general what is required to convert make this possible? is it just a matter of transfering boot control of power on?
<Healot> khaije1: i'll pass you th url for usb booting with ubuntu
<os2mac> ok next question how do I upgrade it?
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick >> khaije1
<zorglu1> you know it is a good os when the tutorial to make something that 'complex' is so short and still do the job
<Healot> os2mac: hum, to upgrade packages (even kernel), you may need to upgrade the depencies too...
<Healot> with "apt-get ugrade"
<Eazy-> hi all, I have a script that installs all files in my cache fro UT2004 ....what would I add to the script to tell the console to shutdown/close after the files have been installed?
<Eazy-> for*
<os2mac> so turn on all the repositories and upgrade?
<zorglu1> Eazy-: launch the script via 'source myscriptname.sh'
<Healot> os2mac: if it requires you to do so
<zorglu1> Eazy-: wait im wrong
<Eazy-> k :)
<Healot> the best is enabling all sections in a repos
<zorglu1> Eazy-: is this window opened only for the install ?
<Eazy-> would be nice to just ad a comand at the end in the script
<Eazy-> yes
<Eazy-> want it to close after its done
<zorglu1> Eazy-: even nicer you dont need to add anything to the script
<Eazy-> I'm lazy and dont want to clos it by had ;)
<zorglu1> Eazy-: the xterm/kconsole/etc have option to luanch a given command as 'shell'
<os2mac> I just reinstalled and did the automatic updates when I logged in... I am on a 2.6.15-25-386 kernel and I want to be on a 2.6.17 kernel...
<zorglu1> Eazy-: use this option to put your scriptname in it
<Healot> the latest is 2.6.15-25 for ubuntu that is
<Healot> 2.16.17 source can be download at kernel.org
<Healot> requires self-compilation (with somehelp from make-kpkg)
<Eazy-> hmm, so how would that line look...i'm a bit of a newbe
<zorglu1> Eazy-: for example, with xterm, xterm -e ls will show the ls and close the window when ls is done
<os2mac> got directions on how to do that somewhere?
<Eazy-> ah
<Eazy-> thanx
<Healot> damn, I don't even have the url in hand...
<Healot> wait a sec
<zorglu1> Eazy-: depending on the graphic terminal you are using, the '-e' may change
<Healot> !make-kpkg
<ubotu> I know nothing about make-kpkg
<Healot> !info make-kpkg
<ubotu> Package make-kpkg does not exist in dapper
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Eazy-> TerminalOptions=\s--close
<Healot> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In repository main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Healot> !info fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Eazy-> added that in my desktop shortcut
<Eazy-> thanx for your help anyway zorglu1 :)
<andy__> hi
<volker> moin
<volker> kann mir mal jemand kurz sagen wie ich in einer Datei alle leerzeichen "lschen" kann?
<volker> also ich hab in einer Datei ne liste mit ganz vielen 1 und 0 dazwischen immer ein Leerzeichen. Wie bekomm ich das weg?
<volker> hi
<zorglu1> legout: #kubuntu-de is likely better to answer in german :)
<legout> zorglu1: UPPS ;
<legout> ;)
<fek> hey, is there no kuickshow pacakge anymore in dapper? :(
<arso_> guys
<arso_> is there a way
<arso_> to run windows and linux at the same time?
<fek> with a vmware, yes
<fek> arso_: your question is like, could a car drive forwards and backwards at the same time ;)
<Eazy-> can you play games with vmware?
<arso_>   lol, wats vmware
<fek> arso_: google is your friend
<fek> Eazy-: now
<fek> -w
<Eazy-> k
<zorglu1> arso_: you can run xen too (similar to vmware but free) or even qemu (a emulator allowing you to run window underlinux)
<zorglu1> !qemu
<Eazy-> would be cool to play dx-games in linux....without cedega
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<arso_> oh vmware isnt free?
<arso_> so which is better xen or qemu
<arso_> and wont they be slow if theyre both running
<fek> no, qemu can do magic to your hardware and let it perfoms iet double better
<arso_> lol cool
<arso_> i'll get that then?
<arso_> so then why do people use wine and cedega and stuff
<zorglu1> well it is more like twice slower :)
<zorglu1> slower than the native/original speed
<Chousuke> arso_: wine and cedega are a lot faster.
<fek> !kuickshow
<ubotu> I know nothing about kuickshow
<fek> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Chousuke> arso_: and virtualisation doesn't support 3d acceleration as far as I know.
<zorglu1> zen is running at native speed. but it isnt yep mature
<arso_> omg :S
<Chousuke> xen is quite close to native speed though, but no 3d.
<fek> does anybody know, where i get kuickshow for dapper?
<arso_> anything with 3d?
<fek> arso_: xwine
<Chousuke> arso_: no.
<fek> or winex?
<fek> don't know
<Chousuke> wine does do 3d.
<Chousuke> but it doesn't always work
<fek> Chousuke: sure, a special wine version supports direct
<fek> x
<Chousuke> fek: regular wine does too
<arso_> but wine was a pain in the ass when i tried it
<Chousuke> but Cedega does it a bit betterm since it's especially focused on game support.
<fek> arso_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<arso_> i tried 2 games and they both didnt work
<arso_> cedega isnt free -(
<Chousuke> arso_: Games won't work under virtual machines.
<fek> only the death is for free
<Chousuke> because you don't have 3d hardware acceleration
<Chousuke> arso_: did you try the newest wine?
<Chousuke> what games?
<arso_> counter strike and gunbound
<arso_> fek:  the death?
<Chousuke> counter strike should work
<Eazy-> fek: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/#install-kuickshow
<Chousuke> arso_: http://winehq.org/ check the apps database
<Chousuke> and download the newest version
<arso_> i think i did
<arso_> coz i got it 2 days ago
<arso_> thru that apt get thing
<fek> Eazy-: cool, thanks dude
<Eazy-> google :P
<Eazy-> np
<arso_> so wats "the death"
<fek> Eazy-: i did. but found nothing :(
<Chousuke> arso_: apt doesn't necessarily have the newest version
<Chousuke> try "dpkg -l wine"
<arso_> okay
<arso_> umm i got 0.9.16
<os2mac> For anyone who is interested I got the Broadcom Nic to work on my Dell....
<os2mac> you cannot use bcm43xx with the kernel currently in Kubuntu.
<Chousuke> arso_: okay. that's the newest.
<os2mac> you must blacklist the bcm43xx driver and use ndiswrapper.
<arso_> sat wat/??
<iNiku> os2mac: that's not really true, a lot of people hve the bcm43xx driver working in (k)ubuntu
<jenton> does anyone know what the ".giFT" directory in my home dir is for?
<os2mac> on a Dell?
<iNiku> dunno what hardware, other than BCM43xx chipsets
<khaije1> jenton: gift is gnu internet file transfer, it's used by p2p apps
<os2mac> for some reason I can't get around the Access Point: invalid error in iwconfig unless I upgrade the kernel.
<khaije1> do you have apollon install maybe?
<iNiku> could be something to do with your hardware specifically, I guess
<iNiku> I don't have a BCM chipset to play with but I know a bunch of people have the bcm43xx driver working
<gatekeeper> os2mac, did you recompile the kernel?
<os2mac> well I will say this... lspci reports it as a BCM4309 and when I use bcm43xx it's trying to install a 4303 driver
<os2mac> and no I did not.
<os2mac> I am not Linux savy enough to do that yet.
<arso_> whycant linux just read exe's normally :'(
<Lynoure> arso_: why cannot windows just install .debs :)
<gatekeeper> os2mac, there is a howto in the linux forums I thought may you had used that
<arso_> lol
<gatekeeper> os2mac, in the ubuntu forums I ment to say
<os2mac> wasn't very helpful to me....
<gatekeeper> ohh well at least you are up and running and you can pass the knowledge onto others with the same problem :-)
<gatekeeper> arso_, because it's linux not windows :-)
<os2mac> does anyone have a tick on when Kubuntu is going to upgrade to 2.6.17?
<arso_> linux is perfect, just the damn gaming problem
<gatekeeper> arso_, you having problems with wine and games?
<arso_> gatekeeper:  ya
<arso_> gatekeeper:  tried running gunbound and counter-strike, both didnt work :'(
<gatekeeper> arso_, have you got windows?
<khaije1> you could try cedega
* khaije1 ducks rotten tomatoes
<arso_> gatekeeper:  yes, i am dual booting
<arso_> i dont wanna pay for cedega
<gatekeeper> arso_, I would use windows for gaming and linux for everything else, you could consider using something Xen for windows inside linux then you have both OS's at your finger tips
<Danni> Hello there
<Danni> is anyone around to help me get amarok working?
<gatekeeper> Danni, what is the problem with it?
<omeow> Danni: What's wrong?
<Danni> it's never worked
<omeow> Not enough info.
<Danni> (i know)
<omeow> What's never worked? The program? Playback of files? What? :)
<Danni> The xine engine can't initialise any audio-drivers
<Danni> the playback of files
<jenton> Have you any other sound?
<omeow> You've installed xine-extracodecs?
<Danni> Yup
<Danni> to both
<jenton> I got this problem after upgrading - xine can't init any audio drivers
<Danni> (though it was libxine-extracodecs)
<omeow> Possible. :)
<jenton> what sound system are you using? Arts? esd?
<Danni> how can I check that again?
<omeow> Go into settings and in Engine, there's Output plugin
<omeow> (Set to autodetect for me and most probably the default)
<jenton> you won't be able to get to that omeow, because when it can't init, it goes back to the "void" driver
<Danni> I can't get the settings to show up
<omeow> Oh
<omeow> Didn't know that. I'll shut up now.
<Danni> It's my own fault for reformatting yesterday :)
<jenton> I had to modify the .kde/share/apps/amarok/xine-config by hand - but I knew I wanted esd
<Danni> I'll try that
<valdis> is any body how can help with archivator problems
<gatekeeper> Danni, xine broken?
<Danni> yup
<Danni> wasn't before the reformat
<gatekeeper> how about a reinstall
<jenton> maybe this is a similar problem? my settings were set to arts, but after changing to esd, amarok wouldn't start, because i'd disabled arts
<arso_>  hey even i cant play stuff
<Danni> done that twice
<arso_> on amarok and kmplayer
<arso_> but i am using vlc
<jenton> bring on Phonon!
<jenton> Danni: sorry it was .kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Danni> thanks
<Danni> (I was wondering why it was blank :P)
<Danni> it's worked!
<Danni> Thank you :)
<arso_>  tell me something to download from adept :D, i am bored, any fun game or something
<khaije1> jenton: any idea how far along phonon is?
<jenton> what did you change it from/to? Maybe a bug to report here....
<Danni> humm
<Danni> ok, it's not
<gatekeeper> excellent :-)
<Danni> thought it was
<valdis> who can say what i mast do to unrar file who is protect with password
<Danni> I changed it from void-engine to xine-engine
<jenton> khaije: wish I knew! just a very interested onlooker, not a dev...
<Danni> ok, same problem again
<khaije1> jenton: same here, i can't wait
<jenton> Danni: mine has [Xine-Engine]  then Output Plugin=esd
<Danni> ok
<Danni> same error message
<gatekeeper> Danni, jenton I think the problem may well be the xine-engine
<Danni> Yup
<Danni> anyone know an alternate engine that works with 1,4?
<jenton> does Kaffeine work ( are you using the xine engine in it too?)
<Danni> not tried it yet
<Danni> Kaffeine doesn't work
<Danni> audio-drivers failed
<Danni> I'm using xine for it as well
<gatekeeper> you have tried reinstalling xine or amaroK or both?
<Danni> both
<arso_> ........:(
<Danni> though I could do it again, I suppose :P
<jenton> Danni: did you EasyUbuntu your system to install the extra codecs?
<Danni> No
<Danni> Automatix
<Danni> but I've since uninstalled and reinstalled them
<jenton> does kaffeine start? under Settings there's a "xine engine parameters" item...
<Danni> yes
<jenton> in the audio section -what's in the "driver
<jenton> dropdown?
<Danni> auto
<Danni> auto, alsa, oss, esd, file, none
<Danni> when I try to change it I get this:
<Danni> Error: Can't init new Audio Driver esd - using auto!
<jenton> does alsa work?
<Danni> no
<Danni> same message for alsa
<jenton> go to system settings, sound
<jenton> from the K menu
<Danni> ok
<Danni> I'm there
<jenton> under "sound sytem" is enable the sound system ticked?
<Danni> yes
<jenton> what audio device is selected on the "hardware" tab?
<Danni> autodetect
<Danni> should I change it?
<jenton> I out of ideas, sorry. you could try temporarily disabling the sound system, and trying kaffeine again with it disabled, but I'm lost
<gatekeeper> Danni, how did you reinstall using apt-get?
<Danni> that worked :)
<Danni> I used synaptic
<jenton> there's no arts output plugin for xine (that I can see in Kaffeine) - so maybe arts had your sound card locked and it doesn't support hardware mixers?
<Danni> maybe
<gatekeeper> so where are you now? can you open settings / engine in amaroK?
<Danni> yup
<Danni> I can play music and everything
<jenton> but now you have no system "dings"
<Danni> yup
<Danni> it used to mix fine- I wonder what's different now?
<gatekeeper> amaroK working?
<jenton> no idea - but if it's using ALSA there may be some config you can change (I believe)....but that would be all new to me
<Danni> amarok working, no dings
<Kabal> some one here that knows kicker probs?
<Kabal> my kicker won't refresh at times and crashes alot..
<Kabal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17079
<Kabal> Anybody that can identify this?
<arso_> hmm nacho libre is  cool
<zorglu1> Kabal: #kde or #kde-devel may be more helpfull on this one
<zorglu1> arso_: what is nacho libre ?
<arso_> zorglu1:  new movie :P
<Kabal> zorglu1: Thanx will try that :)
<zorglu1> cool :)
<ismael_> hello
<spike> hi there
<spike> I thought ubuntu and kubuntu someway shared the installed, but I cant find LVM options in kubuntu... and they were there in ubuntu breezy... actually havent tried ubuntu dapper
<spike> so, is there any chance to have the system installed on LVM?
<kasina> spike: Have you tried Kubuntu yet
<kasina> ?
<spike> eh, that's what I'm saying
<kasina> spike: Its nice to meet you here
<spike> I just got the kubuntu dapper cd, and LVM isnt an option in the installation process
<spike> which sux *a lot*
<kasina> Spike: I cant talk much - have to live. We can talk later.
<spike> sure, take care, bye
<spike> :...( the installation is incredibly rubbish
<pietro_> hi all
<bimberi> spike: you have the Live/Install CD?  Not many options with it's install.  The alternate CD is the one for those
<pietro_> i need help for my soundcard...
<pietro_> kubuntu doesn't recognize it
<pietro_> i've done "lspci -v"
<spike> bimberi: mmmh, k, I'll fetch that then
<bimberi> bleh -  s/it's/its/
<pietro_> and it's an Esoniq AudioPCI-97
<pietro_> but when i did aadebug it says: "module config file does not exist"
<zorglu1> pietro_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2960&cat=all
<zorglu1> doesnt provide the answer. just say it is possible :)
<pietro_> yes but how to make sound play?
<zorglu1> no idea
<zorglu1> lsmod doesnt show it ?
<pietro_> i installed kubuntu yesterday so i'm a newbye
<pietro_> let me try
<grothesk> Hi there!
<zorglu1> ok the process would be (i) check for kernel support, (ii) check the module is loaded, (iii) check for alsa support, (iv) check for sound volume )
<grothesk> My wifi network keeps 'forgetting' my WEP keys.
<grothesk> I have to execute 'iwconfig ra0 key MEYKEY' after every boot.
<pietro_> ok i'll work on it
<grothesk> How can I set it up to automatically connect after boot?
<zorglu1> grothesk: you may put that in your /etc/profile
<zorglu1> or in another script in init.d
<zorglu1> the second will likely be cleaner
<zorglu1> but i dunno in which script put it
<Ourobouros> hi!
<arso_> ummguys
<arso_> i downloaded the game
<arso_> tremulous
<arso_> its a .run file
<arso_> how do i install that?
<sensei> chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<arso_> sensei:  hi
<arso_> wow thnx
<sensei> hai
<arso_> :D
<arso_> so anyone here plays that game?
<arso_> hey sensei
<arso_> the games display is messed up
<omeow> Perhaps you could share which game you're talking about.
<omeow> Perhaps you could also say what part of the display is messed up.
<arso_> tremulous
<arso_> some guy recommended it earlier
<arso_> the display is fine
<arso_> but its showing no servers on the internet
<omeow> It's highly likely that nobody is running a server.
<arso_> hmm why did he recommend it
<monomaniacpat> which file on the hdd is the usplash? I want to install kubuntu, but keep the ubuntu usplash
<arso_> and i waited 2 hours for the download to finsih
<omeow> Because maybe he liked the game?
<arso_> lol how did he play it, if no one runs server
<sensei> He set one up himself and invited a friend?
<omeow> *looks at some tremulous screenshots and then burts into a laugh*
<omeow> http://www.tremulous.net/screenshot.php?id=128
<omeow> His ears. :D
<apokryphos> heh
<sensei> hahah
<RawSewage> I dont get it
<monomaniacpat> which file on the hdd is the usplash? I want to install kubuntu, but keep the ubuntu usplash
<emonkey> monomaniacpat, sudo update-alternatives config usplash-artwork.so
<omeow> anyway arso_: Try asking in #tremulous irc.quakenet.org maybe they can help you run a server or perhaps want to play a few games with you.
<sensei> hahah can't stop laughing at them ears
<monomaniacpat> emonkey: There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so (newline) (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so). Nothing to configure.
<Jack1> hi whenever i start kontact it says kontact is already running on usr-name ( my previous name that is now changed) :force access, it finally then starts i just want to make this popup disappear..anyone help?
<omeow> It's pretty cool that quite a few open source games are being made with the quake 3 engine. Even though most of the stuff is still in eary err early ;) stages they do seem to be making progress.
<sensei> omeow: ET is a brilliant example of that progress
<sensei> Highly developed and playable game based on Q3
<Jack1> sensei hi
<sensei> Hi
<Jack1> sensei when i start kontact it says it is already running on fluffz but this is by far renamed to another...so it always asks me if i wanna force access or cancel  then it starts, can i make this message disappear?
<sensei> Don't know.. I'm in windows now, so I can't look at it either
<sensei> But see if there's some unix sockets lying around in /tmp or in your ~/.kde dir or something.. And see with ps -axu or dcop if there's a kontact process already running
<sensei> If it is, send it 15 and wait for a second or two, if it's still there, send 9
<Jack1> sensei what means send it 15 o 9?
<sensei> kill -15 pidofkontact
<sensei> The pid is the number in the first column of ps axu
<MetaMorfoziS> who is #ubuntu 's op?
<h3sp4wn> MetaMorfoziS: do !ops in #ubuntu+1 is probably the easiest way to find out
<sensei> Or /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<mueko> is there a german channel?
<h3sp4wn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mueko> thanks
<Jack1> ah ok sensei
<MetaMorfoziS> h3sp4wn: i found #ubuntu-ops
<Jack1> for what kind of unix socket i should look ? how do i new i got the right one?
<sensei> Jack1: Start with the ps axu thing
<sensei> Btw, does this happen even after a reboot?
<ubuntu> i have a question about the install process for dapper drake
<ubuntu> will it install a bootloader that will detect my windows when its  done installing?
<sensei> Yes
<ubuntu> another question, why no reiserfs option?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: If you use the alternate iso then you can install to reiserfs
<ubuntu> oh, well i used the desktop ISO
<ubuntu> im new to linux this will be my first distro
<Jack1> hi how can i add a server to the list in xchat?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: ext3 handles unclean shutdowns and power cuts better than reiserfs
<ubuntu> do i need to manually add repositories to apt to get things that arent open source?
<sensei> Yes
<ubuntu> when i get back from my reboot can you please direct me on how to do so?
<pietro_> stuck again... i'm following instructions here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Ensoniq&card=.&chip=ES1371%2C+ES1372%2C+ES1373%2C+CT5880+%28ES1373%29&module=ens1371
<sensei> ubuntu: Someone might, or one of the 10000000 sites available through google that describes this
<pietro_> i type cp/donwloads/alsa-*.
<Jack1> how can i add eg wikkedwire to my serverslist in xchat??
<pietro_> and it display an error
<sensei> pietro_: Mind the whitespace
<pietro_> sorry...i'm new...i don't understand...did i break a rule?
<sensei> cp is the command and /down... is the first argument (second code wise) and . is the second argument
<sensei> cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<sensei> See the whitespaces?
<pietro_> uhm right after *
<sensei> And after cp
<easynintendo> im back sensei, can you help me add those repositories?
<sensei> easynintendo: Give google a try first.. come back in 5 mins if you haven't found it
<h3sp4wn> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack1> how can i add eg wikkedwire to my serverslist in xchat??
<pietro_> still blocked: "cp  /downloads/alsa-*  ." what's wrong?
<sensei> pietro_: The error message tells you what's wrong
<sensei> I can't help you much without it, although I strongly suspect that you'll need sudo to write in /usr/src
<sensei> Jack1: Seriously dude.. http://www.google.com/search?hs=XDN&hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&q=add+server+xchat&btnG=Search
<pietro_> it says no file or directory...
<sensei> First hit
<pietro_> so: sudo cp  /downloads/alsa-*  .?
<sensei> pietro_: Then you didn't download the alsa package to the /downloads dir
<easynintendo> i seem to be having a problem
<Tommy2k4> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<easynintendo> its asking for a root password
<easynintendo> and i dont know it
<h3sp4wn> Just put in your own
<easynintendo> its denied as invalid
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i (if you need to be root)
<h3sp4wn> with your own password
<easynintendo> oh
<h3sp4wn> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pietro_> installed kubuntu yesterday... be patient but how i download them?
<Jack1> sensei ok i admit that was stupid of me ..anyway
<easynintendo> i cant seem to find apt
<sensei> Jack1: Stupid.. lazy, you name it :)
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: What exactly are you trying to do ?
<pietro_> i'm following the instructions on this url to get my soundcard work
<pietro_> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Ensoniq&card=.&chip=ES1371%2C+ES1372%2C+ES1373%2C+CT5880+%28ES1373%29&module=ens1371#Inst
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: You shouldn't have to do that with kubuntu and trying to do so will break things
<pietro_> !
<easynintendo> i still dont understand how to install software or add repositories sensei
<pietro_> ok i'll say what i tried before
<easynintendo> i havent found anything that i actually understand
<easynintendo> im completely new to linux
<sensei> easynintendo: Then you've missed something along the way, maybe a beginners guide to Linux is a good way to start?
<sensei> There's hundreds of them
<easynintendo> ....
<easynintendo> its going to take me forever to figure this out
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: i type aplay -l -> no soundcard found
<easynintendo> i cant even install programs
<sensei> Gotta crawl before you walk, people can't carry you around wherever you're going all your life
<easynintendo> ....
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, package manager or from a website?
<easynintendo> but i have no programs
<easynintendo> in english?
<easynintendo> im new to this :(
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, that was english
<easynintendo> i have no idea what a package manager is
<easynintendo> so i cant answer your question
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: then lspci -v -> it says that is an ensoniq es1371
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: PCI or isa ?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, click the K on the lower left, go to system, then click adept
<easynintendo> i dont see adept
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: audioPCI-97
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, from there you can search for things like firefox, and install them, but you need to find out using the internet what you want to get first.
<easynintendo> i dont see adept
<easynintendo> its not there
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, what DO you see in there?!
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: then i found the module name: snd-ens1371
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: just run sudo modprobe es1371
<easynintendo> graphics internet multimedia office system utilities add/remove programs find files/folders help system settings
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: i'll try
<easynintendo> ok i clicked on add/remove programs
<easynintendo> and something came up
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, ugh, i said click system
<easynintendo> oh, sorry i didnt see
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, thats another adept. its just nicer looking
<easynintendo> ok adept manager opened after i typed my password
<fek> i dist-upgraded yesterday from breezy to dapper. when i print a page now i'll get the ps in raw on the paper :/
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: done but not es1371, snd-ens1371... and now?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, since your a noob, use the one you found on your own, its easier to use and a lot easier for you to remember where to find, since you found it on your own
<easynintendo> ok but everything in this is already checked
<KaiHanari> in the add/remove progams one, just click the application type on the left, and find applications in the right
<easynintendo> which means its installed right?
<easynintendo> everything in all the sections
<easynintendo> is already checked
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, you have to choose in the drop down menu at the top (says KDE), any suite, and check the two boxes at the right hand top
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: run alsamixer
<KaiHanari> then you will get access to all software
<easynintendo> ok
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: and turn the volume up
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: alsamixer from the console? or in the desktop?  sry... noob
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: console
<easynintendo> ok i did that and only a couple of unchecked things showed up in each of the categories
<easynintendo> all of the stuff in internet is already checked
<easynintendo> and theres no firefox or anything
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, oh right, forgot one step, if you have any changes there click the next button and apply them
<KaiHanari> and just a sec
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> ok
<easynintendo> im sorry if im asking dumb questions
<easynintendo> but ive only ever used windows and i barely know how to run that
<easynintendo> but i got tired of all the spyware and it crashing all the time
<easynintendo> and i dont really play games
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, your going to need to edit a file.... go to K -> run command ->  paste in this: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<easynintendo> so someone told me to give this a try
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, er wait
<easynintendo> ?
<easynintendo> ok
<KaiHanari> im trying to come up with an easy way to do this, but that didnt work :/
<easynintendo> ok
<easynintendo> im sorry if im too new at this :(
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, no no, everyones like this at least once.
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, K -> system -> konsole
<KaiHanari> and paste in kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list        into the black terminal it opens
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: no idea?
<easynintendo> ok it brought up some window
<easynintendo> that i can type in
<KaiHanari> easynintendo,  and paste in      kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list        into the black terminal it opens
<easynintendo> ok i did that
<easynintendo> and something came up
<KaiHanari> ok just a sec
<easynintendo> its a bunch of text that might as well be chinese
<easynintendo> cuz i dont understand it
<rdale> I'm using Kate with dapper/KDE 3.5.3, and the rhtml syntax highlighting seems to be missing. Anyone know how I find out what happened to it?
<sensei> easynintendo: I'm not trying to be arrogant or something, but I'd like to recommend you to read one or several of the urls listed at: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=beginners+guide+to+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<sensei> It will save both you and us a lot of time, and you'll be able to solve a lot of problems on your own.
<Jack1> guys u knwo where the kwallet is stored? i asks me for a passwd but i havent configured kwallet so far? this is weird?
<easynintendo> i can barely work windows
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: I could possibly give you a hacked up way to do it but crimsun if he is about can probably help you alot better than me if he is around / awake
<easynintendo> how am i going to be able to do this on my own?
<sensei> easynintendo: That's why you should read those articles
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, ok now, any line that starts with #deb   or #deb-src, remove the #
<sensei> Actually, not being used to windows is an advantage in cases such as these
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, easy enough, eh?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, but any line with two ##s, leave alone
<easynintendo> ok
<easynintendo> ok they are all gone
<Tommy2k4> kmess freezes as soon as i sign in :(
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, now click file -> save and then exit the editor
<h3sp4wn> pietro_: You could try the very bottom method on this forum post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181619&highlight=es1371+dapper
<easynintendo> ok its closed
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, now in that black thinger
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, type:   sudo apt-get update
<KaiHanari> it will do a ton of stuff
<easynintendo> a bunch of text is going onto the screen
<easynintendo> and its downloading stuff
<KaiHanari> when its done, unless it says "error <description>, close the terminal it was all in
<easynintendo> can i close it with the X like in windows or do i have to do something else?
<KaiHanari> yea you can do that, once the downloading is done
<adamant1988> can someone help me install this color theme?
<easynintendo> ok its done and i closed the thing
<adamant1988> I followed the instructions, but I don't have a kdisplay folder...
<pietro_> h3sp4wn: ok thank you very much for your help...i'll try
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, now you can go back to add/remove programs and firefox and things will be there
<easynintendo> ok
<easynintendo> i clicked on it and its just sitting there with a spinning hourglass
<easynintendo> shouldnt it load fast like the other times?
<easynintendo> now it didnt even load
<easynintendo> it just went away
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, sometimes things do that, just click it again
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, though you might need to log out then back in, the little password popup somtimes temporarily breaks like that
<easynintendo> firefox isnt in the internet section still
<Firebird8> how do u make startup programs?
<easynintendo> it only added a couple of new things from before
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, you havent chosen any suite at the top have you?
<KaiHanari> where it says "kde"
<easynintendo> it says KDE
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, click it, choose any suite, and the two checkboxes to the right of it
<easynintendo> ok now it says any suite and theres a ton of stuff
<easynintendo> what all do i need on this?
<easynintendo> cuz i dont recognize anything but like firefox
<BKaj> easynintendo: sometimes a reboot works ..that's what i had to do for FF to show up in the K-Menu..don't ask me why :)
<sensei> Shouldn't a simple logout have sufficed?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, thats where the internet comes in, thats the fun of linux. figuring out what stuff does.
<easynintendo> but i can barely figure out how to turn my computer on and use the keyboard and mouse :(
<easynintendo> im super new at all this stuff
<easynintendo> i got my computer for my birthday in february
<easynintendo> an thats the first time i ever used one
<BKaj> did you install linux , easynintendo? or was it already on the the 'puter?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, well, your on IRC, thats a good start. usually if you shout "whats an app that i can use to do <insert something to do here>"  ... someone will tell you what to look for
<easynintendo> it had windows xp but it got tons of spyware and kept crashing so my friend told me to get this
<flashpc> could someone help me install mplayer on dapper drake? i don't see it in my repository
<easynintendo> an it was easy to install i just clicked on install on the desktop from the cd
<easynintendo> an it did the rest all i did was hit next an enter my passwords an stuff
<Firebird8> does placing scripts in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder make the scripts run everytime u boot?
<easynintendo> oh
<Jack1> guys does anybody know if there will be some patch that would it allow to play oggs in the ipod nano? who is into this?
<easynintendo> well i dont really know what a computer can do other than surf the net
<easynintendo> im installing firefox right now
<KaiHanari> Jack1, your probably better off asking that on the forums, more people, someones bound to know
<easynintendo> cause i used that on windows
<Jack1> right maybe
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys :P
<flashpc> i have kmplayer installed. is that equivalent to mplayer?
<Rogue> Hello everyone
<BKaj> yeah flashpc
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, all you have to remember with a computer, especially linux, is dont be afraid to click buttons. figure out what they do.
<KaiHanari> learn by screwing stuff up
<easynintendo> but wont i mess it up?
<BKaj> it's the kde version
<easynintendo> :(
<|lostbyte|> flashpc, yes..
<sensei> easynintendo: If you're afraid, google on it first ;)
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, thats the biggest fear anyone has. but if you dont worry about it, it probably wont be messed up. and with linux, theres always a realatively easy way to fix it
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, Your soo right :P
<easynintendo> o
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, that is usually just uninstalling it with the add/remove , then installing it again
<BKaj> how is it installed...it won't launch on my pc:(
<easynintendo> well what all can a computer do other than like listen to music an surf the net?
<KaiHanari> if its more complicated, someone here will help
<flashpc> hrm, kmplayer gives me a "player xine not running" error when i try to play a qtl file
<flashpc> what is that?
<Rogue> So is there anyway to set up a startup folder in Kubuntu like windows has that starts programs automaticly when you log in?
<sensei> easynintendo: Control traffic lights, run oil tankers, control electricity for whole cities, drive cars, manufacture cars, conrol ariliners.. you name it
<easynintendo> omg really?
<sensei> Yes, really
<BKaj> |lostbyte|: I can't get kmplayer to work , even tho it's there in the Konq file ?
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, does mplayer work on the konq file ?
<easynintendo> um is it a good idea to click this thing by the clock that says 54 updates available?
<flashpc> so how would i make kmplayer my default media application (associate it with all my media filetypes)?
<easynintendo> an will it update it for me?
<sensei> Yes
<|lostbyte|> flashpc, konqueror > options > file association :P
<|lostbyte|> Arg !
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, all that fun stuff sensei just mentioned is all covered under the engineering program im doing starting in the fall, its really fun. all you have to do to get into making computers do real world stuff is have no fear, and lots of time to read how to do it
<easynintendo> cool
<easynintendo> can a computer like
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, updates in linux are usually good things. once you have the add/remove thing done and exited, yes, update.
<easynintendo> become self aware like in terminator?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, not yet.
<easynintendo> o
<easynintendo> what can MY computer do?
<h3sp4wn> Rogue: .kde/Autostart
<easynintendo> im pretty sure it cant build cars
<easynintendo> an stuff
<BKaj> |lostbyte|: I can't get it to install from the konq file, where it resides...i don't have the proper permission level ...dunno why tho
<Rogue> Thanks H3!
<sensei> easynintendo: Start with clicking on everything in the menu that comes up if you click the K
<sensei> You'll get a hint
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, what do  you mean by konq file ?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, whatever you want it to. without that real world stuff, you can use it as a video phone, movie player, anything you can think of
<h3sp4wn> Rogue: Any shellscript you put in there will be run
<flashpc> lostbyte: ty
<easynintendo> cool
<easynintendo> um sensei
<Leira> how to use icon-naming-utils?  i installed this package, but cannot find any file executable~
<easynintendo> whats a pdf?
<easynintendo> theres something in graphics section that says it sa pdf reader
<BKaj> launch konqueror and type kmplayer in the url box
<sensei> easynintendo:  http://www.google.com/search?hs=tmN&hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&q=PDF&btnG=Search
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> you like search for stuff with google.com?
<KaiHanari> yes
<easynintendo> cool
<Rogue> Anyway to fix the issue of having to give the firewall the root passwd everytime I login to get it to start?/
<easynintendo> i told u im really new to this stuff:(
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, That only searches for the file.
<KaiHanari> a pdf is a portable document format, works everywhere
<easynintendo> like a book in a file?
<h3sp4wn> Rogue: Did you make the firewall script yourself ?
<BKaj> anf finds it if it's there
<Leira> i just wanna usr tango icon theme in my kubuntu, i've installed tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common and  tango-icon-theme-extras
<Rogue> No running firestarter
<sensei> easynintendo: Yeah, but you have to understand that these are *very very* basic questions, and it you'll ask about everything you find in the menu, it'll take a long time and people will get tired of you, and you might get a hard time getting answers for the real questions that can't be found through google in less than 45 seconds
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> im sorry :(
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, a book, presentation, pictures. its a file that can contain almost anything you could have on your screen, but ANY computer, can use it
<easynintendo> cool
<easynintendo> how come linux is free?
<easynintendo> doesnt it cost money to make an upgrade?
<adamant1988> in ubuntu?
<adamant1988> no...
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, not when everyone chips in
<easynintendo> ?
<flashpc> when i install an app like kmplayer, how can i tell where the apllication file is on my drive? i need to tell firefox where it is
<sensei> flashpc: 'whereis firefox'
<sensei> In a terminal
<adamant1988> it's under /usr/ isn't it?
<sensei> Or 'which' is also fine
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, with people helping to fix problems, like there are in linux, upgrades come along pretty well without money... windows / microsoft, they keep the stuff that goes on underneath what you see hidden, so you cant really figure out whats wrong to help fix it
<h3sp4wn> easynintendo : Canocial employs developers so it costs them money to maintain ubuntu and they spend money on sending out cd's
<flashpc> sensel ty
<sensei> np
<adamant1988> h3sp4wn, they also make a good bit of money on support.
<easynintendo> so if it costs them money why do they make it free?
<easynintendo> but isnt support free?
<easynintendo> im confused :(
<adamant1988> from the community yes
<adamant1988> but canonical offers professional support, the kind companies like.
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> companies use linux?
<adamant1988> yes.
<easynintendo> so where does microsoft get like billions of dollars every year?
* sensei is almost starting to smell a troll
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, thats from places that dont use linux, and the xbox 360, and game sales
<adamant1988> Microsoft gets the money from windows service calls, and such, liscensing fees, and all that.
<easynintendo> no i know but dont companies have more computers than regular people?
<adamant1988> Windows has built it's own economy and as long as windows is imperfect it will continue to make a lot of money.
<sensei> Yeah, definately a troll
<adamant1988> sensei, I hope you're not referring to me
<stefan_> Does anybody here know if kubuntu has any problems with the XFS filesystem?
<sensei> adamant1988: No no, easynintendo
<easynintendo> ?
<sensei> No one can be this clueless
<adamant1988> I don't think he is trolling, he's just curious.
<easynintendo> now you are making fun of me :(
<sensei> I'm convinced he's trolling
<easynintendo> and im not a he im a she thank u
<KaiHanari> sensei, yea, they can.
<adamant1988> Ah, ok easynintendo :)
<easynintendo> now everyones making fun of me :(
<KaiHanari> sensei, you might not have been like that once, but i sure as hell was.
<adamant1988> no, sensei is just jumping the gun a bit
<adamant1988> some people in the linux community are overly defensive.
<sensei> Seriously.. 2006.. "Doesn't companies have more computers than regular people"?
<easynintendo> stop making fun of me :( its not my fault we are poor and i never had my own computer before :(
<sensei> Has the guy never been to an office? Never seen about virus attacks on the news? Never spoken to a friend?
<easynintendo> i dont know these things :(
<BKaj> he knows too much about getting IRC etc in linux ....or someone with a bit knowhow is prompting him
<easynintendo> and im not a guy im a girl!
<sensei> Ok, I rest my case.. Still convinced though :)
<BKaj> err her then
<sensei> lol
<easynintendo> i clicked on konversation
<easynintendo> an it took me here
<easynintendo> it said it was a chat program
<easynintendo> so i thought i could get help :(
<BKaj> agreed sensei...there' a bit of a put-on going on here
<sensei> Page two in the trolling manual 'claim to be a girl, and the geeks will jump with joy and spend all their energy on you in hope of some action in the hayloft'
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, sensei just that you are someone that actually knows what your talking about, but comes here to tick people off, most of us know that you arent. but they do exist sometimes, so its not a bad think for him to suspect someone now and then
<easynintendo> stop making fun of me:(
<KaiHanari> *thinks that
<easynintendo> but why is he being mean to me?:(
<easynintendo> i didnt do anything to him:(
<stefan_> easynintendo: If you want some help I can try and help you. See the menu on the side with the names? Find mine, right click on it and go "DCC chat"
<easynintendo> and now something from sensei popped up and hes making fun of me still :(
<easynintendo> make him stop :(
<KaiHanari> stefan_, better hope the client is set up right, and that theres no router, that doesnt always work
<BKaj> anyway sensi..i see mplayer is meant to run in gnome , but i can't get kmplayer to install in kde ... it says i don't have permission to make the install file executable ?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, ignore him, stuff like that goes on
<easynintendo> how do i do that?
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, which file ?
<KaiHanari> if you want to make it so you cant see anything he says easynintendo , then type   /ignore sensei
<KaiHanari> in this
<sensei> I wasn't making fun, I was congratulating you.
<Philip5> BKaj: how are you trying yo install it?
<sensei> Sry then
<easynintendo> there it said added sensei to your ignore list
<easynintendo> why was he making fun of me?:(
<easynintendo> i came here for help and he first tells me to do it on my own and then makes fun of me when i cant :(
<easynintendo> and then calls me names
<stefan_> easynintendo: there are some people around like that
<sensei> 09:30:36 <sensei> Heh you're good.. took me quite a whlie to figure it out
<sensei> Eh, all I said to him
<flashpc> i am going to have to cancle my vongo service if i keep using ubuntu
<KaiHanari> flashpc, vongo?
<easynintendo> ok so when the updater thing is done do i hav to reboot like when i did windowsupdate on windows?
<easynintendo> i saw a vongo thing on tv
<flashpc> vongo is a pay movie download service that generally works in realtime
<easynintendo> its like movies on the computer
<easynintendo> or something
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, not unless it tells you to
<flashpc> the big problem with vongo is movie slection
<easynintendo> does linux run windows stuff?
<flashpc> they have mostly really old movies, and don't add but maybe 10 movies a week. also, for every 10 they add, they remove 10 as well
<KaiHanari> i hate those pay-to-watch services.... they barely ever work on linux
<flashpc> kinda sucks
<flashpc> it's not pay per watch, it's unlimited downloads
<Danni> I'm subscribed to one, but since it was free, I don't mind :P
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, generally, no... some stuff /can/ work, but its either complicated, or if not, rare.  but there are somet things like firefox that are made for both linux and window
<KaiHanari> s
<easynintendo> oh
<BKaj> kmplayer sensi..it's in user/bin/apps
<easynintendo> ya i got firefox
<flashpc> unlimited as in whatever is in their library
<easynintendo> where is it like how do i run it?
<markc> anyone know when edgy might be synced to Debian etch ?
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, K -> internet
<easynintendo> there it is thank u
<KaiHanari> you can right click on things and copy them to the desktop or the panel at the bottom for easier access
<flashpc> btw, opera's bittoeent implementation is really bad as far as i can tell
<easynintendo> panel?
<flashpc> *bittorrrent
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, thats the name of the thing at the bottom of the screen
<easynintendo> oh
<Danni> I have a minor problem now with flash, but it's definitely not urgent
<KaiHanari> easynintendo, see, your learning ;)
<easynintendo> :)
<Danni> my sound is out of sync with my video
<easynintendo> how long will it take me to learn to use this?
<KaiHanari> back in a bit
<easynintendo> like to be able to play music an download music an stuff?
<flashpc> i don't think flash is past version 7 on linux
<easynintendo> omg he left :(
<Danni> It isn't
<Danni> that isn't the problem
<flashpc> oh
<thomas> hey guys
<Danni> the problem is that the sound is behind the video by about 2 seconds :P
<thomas> how can i get an icon which shows the desktop (minimizes all programs)
<sensei> easynintendo: Yeah, well done :)
<stefan_> easynintendo: Depends, if you want to play music and stuff, it wont take long
<flashpc> thomas: when you find one tell me, because i miss the "show desktop" command from windows
<thomas> yeah, me too
<Danni> I tend to just click on one of my other Desktops for that
<Danni> since I only really use 2
<Danni> so 3 and 4 are my "display desktop" ones
<h3sp4wn> Right click panel -> add applet -> show desktop
<thomas> oh, well, kind of a workaround...
<thomas> btw, how can i extract .rar archives (ark doesn't do it...)
<h3sp4wn> Not really it works in exactly the same way
<easynintendo> oh
<|lostbyte|> thomas, unrar x file.rar
<easynintendo> hey stefan what did u say to do so u can help me?
<thomas> h3sp4wn: ah, thx... haven't read your line
<|lostbyte|> stefan_> easynintendo: If you want some help I can try and help you. See the menu on the side with the names? Find mine, right click on it and go "DCC chat"
<flashpc> h3sp4n: thanks, now how do i bind windows key + d to it?
<stefan_> |lostbyte|: thank you
<easynintendo> ok i did it an something came up
<easynintendo> now what?
<|lostbyte|> :)
<stefan_> "[505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!"
<easynintendo> ?
<easynintendo> so what do i do?
<thomas> |lostbyte|: it just says: unrar: command not found
<Howitzer> any idea how to make ALL icons in konqueror the same size so they are nicely lined up? (ex: .txt preview files are bigger then a .url file which makes it uneven)
<Howitzer> thomas, apt-get install rar
<Howitzer> and apt-get install unrar
<|lostbyte|> thomas, there you go ^^
<thomas> Howitzer: thx :)
<stefan_> |lostbyte|: it says I ned to be registered
<Howitzer> np :)
<Howitzer> in doubt, do an apt-cache search
<flashpc> so how do i wind a key combo to the show desktop applet?
<Howitzer> 8/10 your answer will be there
<|lostbyte|> stefan_, just do.. the second command Howitzer said..
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get install unrar
<flashpc> wind = bind
<easynintendo> um stefan
<easynintendo> what do i do?
<|lostbyte|> flashpc, alt + ctrl +D
<Howitzer> flashpc, i think they're is an option to do that
<Howitzer> in KControl
<Howitzer> |lostbyte| that just minimizes all programs
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> nvm
<Howitzer> that's what he asked :D
<|lostbyte|> Howitzer, thats also kde hotkey to toggle show desktop..
<stefan_> |lostbyte|: which one was that?
<stefan_> easynintendo: im trying to figure that out
<|lostbyte|> stefan_, sudo apt-get install unrar
<easynintendo> o
<easynintendo> ok
<flashpc> I am in regional and accessibility key bindings, but it only allows you to add from items already in the kmenu
<Howitzer> nvm
<Howitzer> found the answer to my problem
<|lostbyte|> stefan_, rar is not free and is trial, unless you bought the licence.
<flashpc> can i add an applet to kmenu? how?
<Jack1> guys one question in firestarter three active devices appear eth0,sit0,pp0
<Jack1> i wonder if this is right
<|lostbyte|> flashpc, go to the kmenu and right click any where > edit menu..
<Howitzer> flashpc, rightclick on the KDE start button, go to panel menu, and then do the upper option
<Howitzer> nvm
<flashpc> yeah i am doing that, but i don't know the syntax for running an applet like show desktop in the command edit
<thomas> another archiv question: how can i extract a tar.bz2 archive?
<easynintendo> um flashpc
<flashpc> applet "show desktop" ?
<easynintendo> jlostbye said ctrl alt D
<Howitzer> flashpc, you're doing 'add application' i think
<easynintendo> i think
<easynintendo> ill shut up now
<stefan_> easynintendo: do you have an MSN or anything like that?
<easynintendo> um
<flashpc> yeah, i dont see add applet in the kmenu editor
<easynintendo> i dont know
<thomas> ark hangs up if i want to open/extract it
<flashpc> all there is is "add item"
<adamant1988> uhmmmm
<flashpc> and it wants a command
<adamant1988> KDE won't shut down =\
<|lostbyte|> flashpc, search..
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> adamant1988, pls explain ?
<adamant1988> I'm using the button to tell it to log out of this session
<adamant1988> it's ignoring me completely.
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> do CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<adamant1988> ok
<Howitzer> that's what he wanted, right?
<|lostbyte|> oppz.. lolx
<stefan_> easynintendo: go to this address, and type your name in the Name field http://www.metroid2002.com/cgiirc-0.5.2/irc.cgi
<flashpc> basically i need to know how to invoke the "Show Desktop" applet from the command line ... ?
<BKaj> ok , I've DL'd the 0.92 version of KMPlayer , but it's targz file which I have trouble with (since I'm used to extracting zip files in windows and running the installer)..what's next in the installation step ?
<easynintendo> ok i did it
<easynintendo> now what?
<stefan_> you should see my name on the right, double click it
<easynintendo> ol
<easynintendo> ok
<flashpc> BKaj: i just used synaptic to install kmplayer
<adamant1988> I think I got a botched kubuntu install.
<flashpc> BKaj: and i ddnt have to do a thing other than click install
<Howitzer> flashpc, isn't kmplayer installed on default? :/
<wily> hi at all
<wily> i'm from italy
<flashpc> not for me no
<BKaj> yeah flashpc, i already tried that but it won't launch
<flashpc> just type kmplayer at a comand prompt
<flashpc> did you heck the right package in synaptic?
<BKaj> flashpc:  bash: kmplayer: command not found
<flashpc> i think you didn't install the right package, hold on
<wily> anyone knows how to administrate Xauth?
<wily> i don't remember
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, you dont have it installed ?
<Howitzer> nvm
<Howitzer> kmplayer isn't installed on default
<wily> by shell i've problem to launch application
<Howitzer> it's just a konqueror plugin which is installed
<flashpc> search synaptic for mplayer
<BKaj> i guess not ...i'm confused, cuxz it should be
<sensei> wily: Did you export the display to begin with ?
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<wily> sensei: i don't remember the process
<flashpc> then tick off kmplayer "media player for KDE" and click aplly
<|lostbyte|> wily, which application ?
<BKaj> |lostbyte|: E: Couldn't find package kmplayer
<wily> all application
<flashpc> after tht it should install and you can start it by typing kmplayer at the command prompt
<RogueX> Is Mplayer and KMplayer the same?  I have both installed for some reason.
<sensei> wily: Simply try export DISPLAY=localhost:0 first
<wily> ahh yes i do it
<flashpc> BKaj: are you using synaptic?
<suppaman> hello
<wily> i remember that in debian i must to erase a file
<flashpc> BKaj: if so you probably need to update your sources.list
<sensei> wily: You want to start an application on another users X sessio n?
<wily> but i don't rembers what is it
<wily> no no
<sensei> wily: There's always ~/.Xauthority
<|lostbyte|> BKaj, have you added the universe source. ?
<markc> wow, dapper is getting so out of date now that I'm thinking of "upgrading" to Debain etch!!! I don't believe it... but I might.
<wily> just a moment
<|lostbyte|> markc, example ?
<markc> courier 0.4.7 in dapper, 0.5+ in etch
<markc> php5 5.1.2 in dapper, 5.1.4 in etch, and testing
<markc> kde 3.5.2 in dapper, 3.5.3 in etch
<wily> sensei no
<spike> hi there
<wily> i remember that was a file
<spike> got kubuntu dapper and there's no look and feel in the cntrol panel
<spike> how do I hange a theme?
<wily> that stops my display
<wily> can i edit it in some way?
<BKaj> |lostbyte|:  i havekmplayer-base and doc and konqplugins in synaptic
<markc> courier-authpgsql does not work properly in courier 0.4.7... PDO does not work right in PHP 5.1.2
<RogueX> Spike: I can help you with that
<spike> RogueX: good, I'm listening, ta
<RogueX> Spike:  Go to system settings - appearance - Icons-   Theme install is there
<raytray25> why does konversation make the channel #c&t look like #c&&t ?
<suppaman> what package should I install in order to have mysqld ?
<wily>  i've a strange error launching application by shell
<wily> can i paste it?
<markc> suppaman>  mysql-server
<wily> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<wily>   Major opcode:  145
<wily>   Minor opcode:  3
<wily>   Resource id:  0x0
<linuxmonkey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wily> Failed to open device
<suppaman> markc: thx
<wily> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<wily>   Major opcode:  145
<wily>   Minor opcode:  3
<wily>   Resource id:  0x0
<wily> Failed to open device
<wily> !paste
<spike> RogueX: eeer, that's for icon themes, not kde themes
<spike> it doesnt, of course, work
<omeow> raytray25: It's a known bug, I believe.
<easynintendo> um stefan i messed it up
<easynintendo> an now it wont log in
<bobbyd> hi
<RogueX> Spike: Sorry
<omeow> raytray25: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123819
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, hi !
<bobbyd> how can I use paths like "lan:/myComputer/bob" on the command line with commands like cp ?
<raytray25> thanks
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, hi :)
<markc> sheesh.. 600mb to upgrade to Debain etch... sigh... see ya'll
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, you cannt.
<raytray25> is it possible to make konversation auto start up? i don't see an option anywhere.
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, ok thanks :)
<|lostbyte|> raytray25, start it and save session, or place a command in .kde/Autostart/
<sensei> bobbyd: If it's a samba share, you can mount it as a harddrive and copy files from it
<bobbyd> sensei, ok
<sensei> Or use smbclient, whatever
<raytray25> do i place the command in .directory ?
<visik7> adept doesn't read preferences ?
<dr_willis> visik7,  how vague a statement.. care to try again?
<visik7> dr_willis: I've setup a /etc/apt/preferences apt-get update says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. but adept icon is in the tray
<RogueX> Anyone know how to change the icon in an application such as Firefox??
<dr_willis> RogueX,  thers icon themes packs. :P but i never really get that worried about indvidual icons.
<dr_willis> try that menu editor tool?
<ChefWill> RogueX:  right click on it and go to properties
<ChefWill> configure rather
<ChefWill> then click  on the icon
<RogueX> I don't worry about it that much but I change the icon in the menu for the default one in firefox to the one with the fox on the globe it changes the launch icon but the acual icon that comes up in firefox is unchanged
<RogueX> just wonder if its a bug
<BKaj> I'm really stumped, I have KMplayer DL'd but when I try to install it in the konsole it gives me this:E: Couldn't find package kmplayer-0.9.2a.tar.bz
<ChefWill> no, youd probably have to look for a hack/edit to do that RogueX
<Dawei> Healot: Thank you for the advice last night about setting up Kubuntu. It worked just fine. I hope you have a pleasant day.
<ChefWill> BKaj: how are you trying to do it
<Philip5> BKaj: install it with apt-get
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Just install it via Adept :-P
<ChefWill> you gotta CD to the dir its in...
<BKaj> adpt and synaptic both say it's installed
<Philip5> BKaj: using tar-balls should be your last option for anything on your system
<BKaj> ChefWill: sudo apt-get install kmplayer-0.9.2a.tar.bz
<ChefWill> ;|
<Philip5> BKaj: you don't use the downloaded tar-file you have
<ChefWill> try
<BKaj> extract it first eh ?
<ChefWill> sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<ChefWill> you have to search for package name first via  apt-cache search
<BKaj> E: Couldn't find package kmplayer
<ChefWill> ugh
<ChefWill> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Philip5> BKaj: do as ChefWill told you and it will be fine... it will take care of everything for you
<ChefWill> read that
<ChefWill> you need to enable the multiverse repos
<RogueX> Does anyone know if Kmplayer and Mplayer are the same?
<BKaj> kmplayer-base - Base files for KMPlayer
<BKaj> kmplayer-doc - Handbook for KMPlayer
<BKaj> kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
<ChefWill> RogueX: no
<suppaman> konqueror is reporting a lack of mimetypes and when I click a directory inweb server asks for an application
<suppaman> is there a way to fix mimetypes?
<DaSkreech> RogueX: They are not
<DaSkreech> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi DaSkreech
<RogueX> I contually have problems seeing video inside of Firefox.  The video window never appears.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Philip5> RogueX: an unsupported video format or codec?
<DaSkreech> RogueX: Mplayer?
<RogueX> Philip5:  I dont know.  I know that sometimes I can download the link and play it so I know Kubuntu has the possibility.
<BKaj> when I try to install in the konsole , the file isn't recognized ..WTF?
<RogueX> DaSkreech:  Yess Mplayer
<DaSkreech> RogueX: It's strange in Firefox
<DaSkreech>  The video doesn't come up inside of firefox it comes up in an external window
<RogueX> DaSkreech: My co-worker uses Ubuntu that I think is running Totem? and it never seems to have a problem.
<DaSkreech> Well you can install totem and see if it works :)
<Philip5> it depends if you installed any video plugins for firefox
<Philip5> some installs for video apps install that too
<RogueX> DaSkreech:  Will Totem run in Kubuntu?
<sensei> Most software run on most distributions
<user_> hi
<sensei> RogueX: Have you downloaded all codecs for mplayer and placed them in the correct dir ?
<Jack1> is it possible to upgrade to kopete 0.12 via apt-get rather than building by hand?
<RogueX> Philip5: I think I have them all installed..   I currently show the following installed - Codeine, Kmplayer, Kaffeine, Movie Player, Mplayer, VLC, Xine movie player...
<Tommy2k4> omg i ran out of disk space :|
<Tommy2k4> whats that console command to view disk space on each partition
<sensei> df -h
<RogueX>   I currently show the following installed - Codeine, Kmplayer, Kaffeine, Movie Player, Mplayer, VLC, Xine movie player...
<Tommy2k4> crap its full :(
<emonkey> Tommy2k4, sudo apt-get autoclean
<Philip5> RogueX: check in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<RogueX> sensei:  how do I check for codecs
<emonkey> Tommy2k4, that delets some old packages
<Tommy2k4> saved me like 16mb
<Philip5> RogueX: there's usually where plugs go
<emonkey> Tommy2k4,  if you want to delet all cached Packages do sudo apt-get clean
<sensei> RogueX: Try mplayer -vo help
<sensei> Or that's video output rather.. nm
<Tommy2k4> ooo it saved me like 300mb
<sensei> mplayer -vc help even
<RogueX> Philip5: in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins... what should I be looking for?
<emonkey> Tommy2k4, hope that's enough
<Tommy2k4> yea
<emonkey> good
<Tommy2k4> hdd is only 9gb and i have a 4gb windows partition
<|lostbyte|> Any one sloved the issue of tvtime and xgl ?
<Tommy2k4> well, 4.8gb windows
<Philip5> RogueX:  a file that refers to any of your installed videoplayers
<emonkey> Tommy2k4, i see, i know this problem
<RogueX> sensei : 91 audio & 204 video codecs is what that reported
<sensei> RogueX: Okay, sounds like there isn't a codec issue then
<RogueX> Philip5: it says flashplayer, mplayer
<flashpc> how can i determine the amout of ram my system has?
<Philip5> robert__: aha, then if mplayer is setup right then it might start if you have some video content it supports in firefox
<Philip5> robert__ sorry, should be RogueX
<ChefWill> anyone know a fix to washed out color in konq thru kmplayer?
<RogueX> Philip5:  I get some to play but others don't... hit or miss..
<RogueX> Philip5: No /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<Philip5> RogueX: the last one is only if you have locally user installed plugs
<Tommy2k4> why does kaffeine (with xine)  keep giving a xine error, device busy or something when moving to next track in playlist
<Tommy2k4> not every time tho
<RogueX> Philip5: This is really the only thing thats keeping me still using windows.  Web browse just doesn't work consistently.  I have reinstalled Kubuntu 4x now in the last week alone.. LOL
<sensei> RogueX: Have you tried konqueror ?
<RogueX> sensei : No I haven't tried that.. will try now..
<Philip5> RogueX: it's because the linux players doesn't support quicktime and windows media files in all ways and that codeweaver can sell theu crossover plugs for browsers
<dr_willis> i never play media files embeded in the browser. :P i always get them in their own external player program..
<Tommy2k4> RogueX, you tried automatix?
<sensei> It does, if you download the 'all' package from ftp.mplayerhq.hu
<Tommy2k4> i did it last night and now i have mplayer plugin for firefox
<dr_willis> Ick automatix :P
<dr_willis> (it had to be said) heh heh
<Tommy2k4> i h8 firefox but i only use it cos the plugins work
<DaSkreech> Hi dr_willis :)
<BKaj> hmmm seems I vcan't install anything in the konsole ,...it can't find any pkgs that i've DL'd
<dr_willis> i <3 firefox
<dr_willis> :)
<flashpc> has anyone here used gimpshop?
<RogueX> Tommy2k4: Yep I used that..
<RogueX> Sensei: I just tried Konqueror... same thing... page comes up but no video window..
<johnflux> dr_willis: get with the time
<johnflux> dr_willis: we're in unicode now
<johnflux> dr_willis: "I  firefox"
<dr_willis> johnflux,  what next official mirc colors? :P
<dr_willis> :P
<johnflux> :)
<DaSkreech> *laughs* That's Great how'd you do that?
* dr_willis hangs on to his serial terminal!
<sensei> RogueX: Oddity
<johnflux> dr_willis: "I  firefox"
<johnflux> I  KDE
<bobbyd>  I  unicode
<DaSkreech> Yeah how do you type that :-P I can't find the  button
<DaSkreech> Is that Skim?
<johnflux> nah
<johnflux> gnome-character-select
<dr_willis> heh
<johnflux> search for heart
<dr_willis> im using windows xp and xchat. :P
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> :-p
<bobbyd> DaSkreech, it's underneath the smiley key
<RogueX> Sensi: GOT IT!
<DaSkreech> bobbyd: Gnome as well?
<RogueX> Sensi:  I figured out what it was
<abattoir> DaSkreech: kcharselect for us :)
<bobbyd> DaSkreech, just look on your keyboard under the smiley key!
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Not installed?
<RogueX> Sensei:  You have a choice of Windows or Flash.. I was picking flash... and guess what version it is running...  Version 8 of course!
<johnflux> abattoir:  kcharselect doesn't do search
<DaSkreech> Why isn't accesibilty stuff installed by default?
<johnflux> abattoir:  I've been meaning to add it
<johnflux> abattoir:  but too lazy
<abattoir> anyway, it is table 38 
<RogueX> Sensei: When I picked WMA it worked just fine with MPlayer!
<dr_willis> 
<sensei> heh d'oh
<dr_willis>  - /nick dr_
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: good question
<sensei> Well, something has to go to fit one cd
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i think it was installed by default for me.
<RogueX> Sensei: went to the windows box and pulled it up and looked at the video propertys...  ARGGG
<abattoir> johnflux: kcharselect dev?
<johnflux> 
<johnflux> 
<johnflux> abattoir: nah, but a general kde developer
<abattoir> johnflux: you seem to be a konv. dev, would be a nice idea to include it konv.
<ke> Do anyone know a postal code in london?
<abattoir> johnflux: or would it just be bloatware? ;)
<johnflux> abattoir: include what?
<johnflux> abattoir: Insert->special character
<johnflux> that runs kcharselect
<abattoir> johnflux: aah, nice, hadnt seen it :)
<johnflux> ke: TW8 0LU
<DaSkreech>  
<BKaj> lucky you RogueX, I can't get Mplayer to work on my pc ...it's there but it won't launch ...and all this advice about installing from adept and synaptic and the ubuntu help site din't do dick .
<gnomefreak> johnflux: kubuntu-desktop depends on python2.4-*?
<kmh> *sigh*
<DaSkreech> johnflux: Fasccinating How does it do that when I don't have kcharslect installed :)
<kmh> what do you do if the friggin' adept gets stuck (for no onbvious reason) ?
<johnflux> DaSkreech: dunno - probably kcharselect is a very thin program around the widget
<gnomefreak> stuck?
<DaSkreech> kmh: dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> But that's just me :)
<gnomefreak> kmh: like freezes?
<charlie5> to relocate /us/local to a new partition, can i just ... copy existing /usr/local to the new partition, delete /usr/local, then use system settings to mount new partion as /usr/local, then reboot ?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: remember a week ago i got kubuntu up and running?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it died on me again!!!! lol
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: What did you do>
<gnomefreak> i updated :(
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: they are pulling python2.4-* out of ubuntu and replacing it with something else and kubuntu/xubuntu-desktops depend on python2.4- things
<kmh> gnomefreak:  : yes
<kmh> DaSkreech: I#m running it through some kde gui wrap, it stopped at "preparing"
<RogueX> Bkaj: I used Automatrix to install everything need for player.  Have you gave it a try yet?
<dr_willis> i tend to just go to the mplayer homepage and download the codec packs
<Tommy2k4> what packages do i install to get mysql working
<leafwiz>  Hi, Anyone know which repository i need , to apt-get vmware server / GSX  ?
<gnomefreak> !lamp > Tommy2k4
<gnomefreak> Tommy2k4: look in your pm
<kmh> i don't get the application isn't even frozen, it just stopped/didn'tstart downloading
<DaSkreech> kmh: What does restarting ot do?
<Tommy2k4> ty
<DaSkreech> it
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Eh? What about python?
<kmh> DaSkreech: well then i have to do the package selection all over again plus i've got a "broken" installation
<kmh> but i guess there's no way out :(
<BKaj> RogueX: Automatrix
<BKaj> what's that ?
<DaSkreech> dpkg --configure -a from the command line
<ubuntu> what is better? reiser or ext3?
<kmh> DaSkreech: what that's supposed to be doing ?
<dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> Id say stick with ext3
<DaSkreech> It continues a configuration
<DaSkreech> Wait it doesn't download?
<kmh> Ubuntu : reiser is technically more sophisticated afaik (but they are both doing the job,i.e. are journaling fs)
<kmh> DaSkreech: : yes
<ubuntu> home desktop computer. i deal with games, movies, large files.
<RogueX> BKaj: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114251
<dr_willis> Id say stick with ext3 then
<ubuntu> k
<RogueX> Bkaj: That installs everything you need to make Kubuntu run like a charm... awesome..
<DaSkreech> kmh: This happens all the time?
<snikker> domeones have tried to install acrobat reader (32-bit) on 64-bit system? i've got this error:  "PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed"  and i don't know how to fix it
<kmh> ubuntu : either fs is fine, reiser is relatively mature as well and was/is used by distributions like suse
* dr_willis has seen too many systems trashed by automatix
<kmh> DaSkreech: first time iwas just wondering whether i can save the selection/end it "clean"
<DaSkreech> kmh: So you have never gotten to install anything by Adept?
<BKaj> thx but it won't work in dapper RogueX :(
<RogueX> dr_willis: All I can say is so far I haven't had any problems but everyone is different
<ubuntu> kmh: allright. but do i have the option to format as reiserfs in the dvd?
<dr_willis> RogueX,  ive counted 3  today in #ubuntu
<dr_willis> the problem may also be part of the "the user dont know enough about linux in general' trend. :)
<kmh> ubuntu: dvd ?
<kmh> DaSkreech: in the past yes, but not on this new installation
<DaSkreech> Fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<kmh> DaSkreech: fresh install
<Set_> I've been informed
<DaSkreech> No errors during the install?
<Set_> That Kubuntu is a nice distro
<DaSkreech> Aceept the information
<DaSkreech> Trust the information
<DaSkreech>  the information
<ubuntu> kmh: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/6.06/release/
<Set_> So, me downloading the ISO now... is not a dumb move?
<kmh> DaSkreech:  nope everything fine so far, internet connection up and running, that's why i'm kinda stunned
<DaSkreech> Yeah. That's strange
<DaSkreech> Ok walk me through what happens
<RogueX> BKaj: Sorry sent the old link.  Try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<ubuntu> seems i don't have the option..
<kmh> ubuntu: you don't pick an FS for a live CD/dvd and afaik that's neither ext3 nor reiser
<DaSkreech> Set_: depends are you on Broadband or not?
<Set_> I want a real userfriendly distro... the kind of distro that will have a network connectivity app that will crack wep keys and connect you to wireless networks automatically... the one that brute force your PPPoE username and password... the distro that use nmap to figure out what gateway and dns to use... the kind of distro that will automatically run cedega, and install your wingames with registry entries from your xp par
<Set_> tition
<ubuntu> kmh: yes, in this instyall/live dvd i can pick ext3, but not reiser
<Set_> DaSkreech, Well... If you consider swedish 100 mbit/s connection Broadband ;)
<DaSkreech> Set_: You may want to look at Phlak then :)
<Set_> DaSkreech, , I certaintly will :)
<Set_> Downloading iso @ 650 KB/s
<kmh> Set_: : get sober first, install then
<Set_> kmh, what do you imply?
<tmdx120> Hello. Anyone home?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> Shh
<tmdx120> Lol!
<kmh> Set_ : you may guess
<Set_> kmh, is this a way to wish a new community member welcome?
<tmdx120> Ok, I have a question regarding setting up my wireless network.
<Set_> hinting that the new member might be having alcohol/drug problems? :|
<DaSkreech> kmh: Walk me through what happens
<DaSkreech> Set_: Well you were asking crazy questions :)
<kmh> Set_: it is a friendly advice - no need to follow it
<Set_> kmh, I'll get some sleep though... haven't slept in 48 hours. been to busy chasing cars.
<Set_> DaSkreech, but valid questions :)
<TheHighChild> Behold the power of meth
<kmh> DaSkreech: i started the adept manager ,selected the packakes and started
<DaSkreech> kmh: Which packages?
<kmh> Set_: you see my advice might help
<Set_> downloading @ 750 KB/s
<tmdx120> apokryphos: hello again
<kmh> DaS : some 700mb
<Set_> kmh, but isn't Kubuntu idiot-proof?
<TheHighChild> lol, hardly
<kmh> Set_: no os is idiot proof
<Set_> Maybe you can guide me step-by-step through the install?
<DaSkreech> Nothing is idiot proof
<DaSkreech> The world breeds better equipped idiots
<DaSkreech> That should be idiot proof :)
<kmh> DaSkreech: exactly you just can't beat them
<TheHighChild> Then the world elects them
<Set_> So, what should I burn the iso on? dvd-r or cd-r?
<Set_> I only got dvd-r. But is it important to get cd-r?
<Set_> I can go and buy some cd-r
<Set_> if that is very important
<Set_> what application should I use for burning the iso with? k3b or emulated nero?
<TheHighChild> k3b pwns nero
<Set_> k3b it is then
<dr_willis> I agree.. k3b blows nero-linux away :P
<kmh> Set_: if you download the dvd burn it on a dvd, if you download the cd you probably can burn it on either
<Set_> kmh, what is the difference between dvd and cd iso?
<TheHighChild> You can burn that iso to a DVD, no need tro buy cd's. Unless, of course, you downloaded the DVD iso
<emonkey> there are a nativ linux version of nero, but k3b is better imho
<kmh> Set_ rumour has it that dvds are bigger
<TheHighChild> LOL
<Set_> kmh, higher quality applications? so cd iso is like kubuntu video cd, and dvd iso is like dvd ?
<TheHighChild> Set_: cd iso is 700 MB or less, dvd iso is like 3.5 or something
<RogueX> Anyone know how to set Kget to work with Firefox?
<TheHighChild> RogueX: I freaking wish!!!
<epinephrine> flashgot?
<RogueX> HighChild:  LOL  I guess that's a no...
<kmh> Set_: you can get all apllications downloaded later over the internet via package manager anyway (not matter what you've started with first)
<Set_> Then I guess cd iso is best
<kmh> DaSkreech: so any last hint or i just quite adept and try again ?
<TheHighChild> Set_: I'd get the cd iso, you can burn it to dvd without problems
<DaSkreech> kmh: What packages?
<Set_> TheHighChild, I'll do that. Thanks
<TheHighChild> Set_: after install, you'll want to look into easyubuntu or automatix. A quick google of each will bring up their pages
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Set_> TheHighChild, I'll do that. Thanks a lot :)
<kmh> DaSkreech: 700mb, i can't list them all nor recollect them all
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> What? Did you do a full upgrade again or something?
<kmh> DaSkreech: no, just selected lotsa stuff i considered interesting
<DaSkreech> kmh: ok
<DaSkreech> Well Can you select a few you find interesting now and see what happens?
<tmdx120> can anyone help me right now?
<Hawkwind> tmdx120: Just ask your question
<kmh> DaSkreech: : that would be the next step
<DaSkreech> Let me know how that goes
<gatekeeper> tmdx120: what is your problem?
<tmdx120> I am trying to activate my wireless network (ralink 2500) I am using ndswrapper front end. When I load the .inf file I get a no hardware message.
<Set_> I'm super-seeding the cd-iso torrent now
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tmdx120> sorry, Im a newbie!
<BKaj> RogueX: same prob I followed the instructions on the page ...everything appeared to dl and install except the last cmd and I got the:   "E; cannot find automatix " error msg agian
<BKaj> this is unreal , the konsole can't see what's installed
<uniq> bkaj: what's the command that gives the error?
<tmdx120> BKaj: yeah, I used the front end GUI and i get the message Hardware present: no
<ze4502us> quick questions here
<BKaj> I shudda known it was for gnome , not kde , DOH!
<ze4502us> how do i get amarok to download and play podcasts?
<ze4502us> how do i get amarok to access itunes shares?
<tmdx120> any ideas anyone?
<ze4502us> how do i get kmail to automatically decrypt email
<Howitzer> doesn't amarok have a podcast tab?
<BKaj> I'm taking a break from this frustration...BBL
<tmdx120> Im not. Can anyone give me a hand?
<Howitzer> explain problem :)
<kmh> DaSkreech: interesting it doesn't start again (the application itsself)
<Set_> I'm starting install now
<uniq> ze4502us: go to the playlist tab (left of the screen) - add.. choose playlist.
<tmdx120> Im setting up my wirelss pci card (ralink 2500 AKA wifi@home, asus board)
<Set_> what's ISOLINUX ?
<uniq> ze4502us: choose podcast, of course.
<DaSkreech> kmh: Adept?
<tmdx120> I am using the ndisgtk front end
<kmh> DaSkreech: yes
<ze4502us> running dapper here
<tmdx120> I get the autorun file from the driver cd
<tmdx120> I load auto run
<uniq> set_: info on isolinux http://syslinux.zytor.com/iso.php
<kmh> gonna reboot
<tmdx120> then I get "AUTORUN Hardware present: no"
<Set_> restricted drivers?... does this mean nvidia out-of-the-box ?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: For ra2500 the best drivers are not in dapper
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what is best for ra25oo?
<TheHighChild> ze4502us: banshee-daap package should do it. Not fo'sho was I do not use it.
<ze4502us> but that would mean downloading banshee as well
<uniq> h3sp4wn: ralink? doesn't rt2500 module work?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Im a newbie, how do I get it?
<h3sp4wn> uniq: the rt2x00.serialmonkey.com beta driver works alot more reliably for
<uniq> h3sp4wn: ok, my dad runs the rt2500 with a WEP network, and it works for  him without problems.
<tmdx120> So, what is the best way to get the rt2500 working?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: WPA ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: WPA?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Are you using encryption of any type ? Do you need it to work as an access point ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I was using wep. But from what I have gathered its as effective as tin cans on a string.
<DaSkreech> kmh_: Hi
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: besides, I just switched ISP and modem, so I would like the best necryuptiuo I can muster.
<h3sp4wn> uniq: The driver has an inbuilt wpa implimentation and is not compatible with wext (so you can't use wpa_supplicant)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Are you using a router ?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: that would be rt2500 or rt2x00 ?
<kmh_> DaSkreech: re, now it seems to work
<DaSkreech> Ok :-)
<h3sp4wn> uniq: rt2500 has its own wpa implimentation that causes it to be unstable
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: no, just a touchstone telphony modem
<kmh_> DaSkreech: i start getting that windows feeling (aka it doesn't work - try reboot)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: And you need to connect other computers to it by wireless ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Yes, exactly.
<deepu> hello everyone
<gatekeeper> hiya deepu
<deepu> i have a question
<deepu> as i am new to linux
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> I know nothing about +ask
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: You cannot use the driver in dapper then (it only works as a wireless client)
<deepu> can you please tell me how to join a channel or network
<DaSkreech> deepu: /join #channel-name
<deepu> i just switched to linux from windows and i used to get some stuff online
<deepu> in this window or in the freenode?
<|lostbyte|> deepu, network ==> /server server.com
<DaSkreech> deepu: /connect irc.networkname.ext
<DaSkreech> Or that :)
<deepu> deepu, network==>/server esylum.com
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Let me see I have the modem with a line going into my box, In my box I have a rt2500 wireless cafrd. I cany use my linux box as a broadcast point?that b
<|lostbyte|> deepu, use /newserver to open up a new tab..
<RogueX> BKaj:  It sounds like your not ROOT running the command.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: You can but to do that you need a driver which can be used with hostapd
<deepu> sorry it doesn't work :(
<deepu> use /newserver
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I want to use my Linux box as a Wireless Bridge. Is it possible?
<deepu> when i type /newserver it tells me that it is an unknown command
<deepu> :(
<deepu> sorry mate
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Why do you need a bridge ?>
<deepu> i am getting frustrated
<deepu> :(
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: sorry, I want to use it as a Soft Acess Point.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: sorry, Im a total newbie.
<gatekeeper> h3sp4wn: he is trying to use his pc like a wireless router
<h3sp4wn> gatekeeper: I know but the rt2500 driver in dapper does not work with hostapd
<tmdx120> gatekeeper: yes, that is what Im trying to do.
<tmdx120> is it possible to use my pc as a wireless router using the ra2500 card?
<ninHer> hi all
<Dannilion> ............0.100000000
<tmdx120> Even the asus  manual (shockingly enough) says I can use linux.
<Tommy2k4> wheres the default apache location for hosting files
<|lostbyte|> Tommy2k4, huh ! /var/pub/ i guess..
<Tommy2k4> /var/www thx
<tmdx120> one of the reasons I got the card in the first place is that it was LINUX compatible.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: It is compatible in client mode
<tmdx120> That is what the manual tells me.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: the manual says that it is LINUX compatible as Soft AP
<TheHighChild> tmdx120: did you download and install the drivers?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: nope I tried to use nsdwrapper first.
<Set_> should I ask for more help, or tell you guys the install went great?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: where can I find the drivers?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ndiswrapper definately don't support accesspoint mode
<TheHighChild> All ndiswrapper does is use the windows drivers. They have tux drivers for your card right here http://www.ralink.com.tw/supp-1.htm
<h3sp4wn> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/
<h3sp4wn> But they are in the process of switching to the dreamscape wireless stack
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I just got the rt2500 package from the repository. Is that wihat I need?
<nekromaan> hi, im installing vmware http://rafb.net/paste/results/d4mHxH25.html, where do i get these c header files?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: That won't work with hostapd
<Howitzer> man
<Howitzer> they should do something about the ubuntu-os podcasts
<Hobbsee> nekromaan: likely build-essential
<Hobbsee> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Howitzer> they're boring and i can barely hear 'm :(
<uniq> nekromaan: that would be 'kernel-headers-386' if you use the 386 kernel. 686 for 686 kernel, and so on.
<nekromaan> Hobbsee, biuld-essential is installed
<uniq> build-essential is for gcc and make and stuff.. you're missing the kernel-headers. not the compiler.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yes, so it is
<nekromaan> ah ok thx, ill try it
<nekromaan> uniq, do i have to restart, no or? cause kernel-headers-386 are installed
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, why should you ?
<cps1966> has anyone got flightgear to work
<DaSkreech> cps1966: how did you install?
<cps1966> with apt
<DaSkreech> And it doesn't work?
<cps1966> nope
<cps1966> no bin file
<DaSkreech> What does it do?
<TheFuzzball> what system specs do you need to run Kubuntu?
<nekromaan> <|lostbyte|> i know that its not necessary, but which path do i have to give the vmware installer?
<gatekeeper> Ohh it's nice to use a proper multi-tasking OS :-)
<TheFuzzball> not Kubuntu, XGL :)
<cps1966> DaSkreech: it does nothing
<DaSkreech> A 3D type video card
<DaSkreech> cps1966: How are you running it?
<jaro> Hello.. How can I enable bootsplash again, and which program is needed to change it ???
<cps1966> well tried several ways
<gatekeeper> TheFuzzball: I have it on a test box using P3 128Mb RAM
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  there is no menu entry
<DaSkreech> cps1966: Go to the terminal and type flight<tab>
<cps1966> yeah did that
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, vmware ? path ? what are you trying to fo ?
<|lostbyte|> do*
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  its on my sons machine so i have to run back and forth
<GullyFoyle> what's a good text-mode, i.e., console email client?
<nekromaan> ok, there are only 2.5.27-386 headers, but i need the 2.6.15-386, there are no in the repos :/
<cps1966> no entry for flight DaSkreech
<MrObvious> nekromaan: Sounds like your sources.list is messed up
<MrObvious> cps1966: cd / && sudo find | grep flight
<DaSkreech> cps1966: You used adept to install?
<cps1966> no synaptic
<jaro> Hello.. How can I enable bootsplash again, and which program is needed to change it ???
<DaSkreech> Ah I think that synaptic has an installed files as well
<DaSkreech> cps1966: Give me one second
<cps1966> k
<nekromaan> MrObvious, can you plz give me yours?
<MrObvious> No, it's on the other computer when it's booted to winblows. And I haven't installed anything to read ext3
<MrObvious> Sorry
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<DaSkreech> cps1966: Right click FlightGear -> Properties -> Installed files -> grep for /usr/bin/*something*
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: Use that one.  It's got lots of good stuff in it and even has all the gpg key commands at the bottom for importing the keys
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: Whoa I haven't seen that yet as I haven't been on Dapper lol
<MrObvious> That's huge and nice!
<nekromaan> Hawkwind, thats a nice long one ;)
<DaSkreech> cps1966: fg perhaps?
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: Heh.  It works very well
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  there is no bin file listed in properties
<DaSkreech> What are you looking for?
<cps1966> in synaptic it show installed files
<r0xz> is there a way to undo the mess msttcorefonts delivers?
<DaSkreech> Right
<pietro_> hi guys... i have still problems with my soundcard... i've spent all the day trying! :(
<nekromaan> hawkwind, those gpg doesnt work :/
<pietro_> it's an ensoniq es1371
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: They should.  They worked here
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: What is not working about them ?
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  it does same thing in mdv
<DaSkreech> mdv?
<cps1966> mandriva
<nekromaan> hawkwind http://rafb.net/paste/results/R8P1HE37.html
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> There is no entry for /bin or /usr/bin?
<cps1966> nope
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: Create the ~/.gnupg directory on your system if you don't have one already
<nekromaan> Hawkwind, there is one created
<DaSkreech> cps1966: can you pastebin the list of files?
<nekromaan> Hawkwind, i made chmod 777, but he says that he can receive the key: common error :/
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: I just ran the exact command you did and it worked fine
<nekromaan> cant
<stevejesus_> so, how do I refresh the kmenu entries without restarting kde (easily)
<Firebird8> how do you change the login screen theme?
<Hawkwind> nekromaan: Do you have a .gnupg directory in your root directory ?
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  i found it in /usr/share/menu
<nekromaan> hawkwind no in the home
<stevejesus_> looking for a way to refresh the Kmenu without logging out
<DaSkreech> cps1966: It works?
<cps1966> but it has no menu entry
<DaSkreech> stevejesus_: Right click the KMenu -> Menu Editor -> Save -> quit
<cps1966> fgfs works
<stevejesus_> DaSkreech, is there a command?
<DaSkreech> ah :-)
<DaSkreech> FlightGearFlightSimulator of course
<DaSkreech> stevejesus_: Not that I know of.
<stevejesus_> DaSkreech, im looking for a command so I can make a button for it
<DaSkreech> try see if the menu editor has a cli switch
<DaSkreech> like --refresh
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  spoke to soon it quit already
<stevejesus_> DaSkreech, well is there a command to start the menu editor?  that way I can watch the terminal output
<DaSkreech> cps1966: Did you get a error on the command line?
<cps1966> yes
<cps1966> have to go look
<nekromaan> hawkwind, but after update without gpg he finds the 2.4.27 kernel headers again
<DaSkreech> stevejesus_: kmenuedit
<stevejesus_> DaSkreech, thank you:)
<ze4502us> anyone know how to get kmail to decrypt email?
<nekromaan>  <MrObvious> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kernel-header&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Firebird8> so can anyone tell me how to change the login screen theme?
<stevejesus_> now for the fun part, i want to start multiple x sessions, but in KDE I cant use the usual "alt+F$"
<stevejesus_> How else would I do this?
<Firebird8> :|
<Tommy2k4> what ssh client can i use
<zorglu1> ssh is good :)
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  ok i'mon his machine now
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Hello :)
<Hawkwind> geneo93: You hacker you!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<geneo93> well had to pull off some funny things to get logged in here
<geneo93> ok DaSkreech back to flightgear
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17102
<RogueX> OK, Does anyone know how to install a KDE theme?
<|lostbyte|> how do i remove that google search engine from konq ?
<raytray25> is there a way i can turn off autocomplete in konversation?
<junx> alright, I'm having problems adding a printer via the system settings module
<junx> if I try to add a printer (even via kdesu), the "Local printer (parallel, serial, USB)" option is greyed out
<junx> so, I essentially cannot add a local printer
<gatekeeper> trying to backup ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail and knode to a single tar, every combination of parameters that I use to fail, can anyone please give the correct syntax please?
<junx> and the web interface (localhost:631) doesn't allow for editting of pretty much anything useful due to some security oopsies
<junx> gatekeeper: tar -czf file.tar.gz list of files
<Hawkwind> gatekeeper: Tar them seperately then combine the two tar files
<nekromaan> <|lostbyte|> right click on it and "select search engines"
<gatekeeper> cheers folks :-)
<gatekeeper> feel a script coming on :-)
<junx> gatekeeper: ironically, I do that for my mail, too (Thunderbird, but it's in maildir format anyways)
<gatekeeper> cool :-)
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, then ?
<junx> check out date(1) for adding in more information to the file name
<nekromaan> <|lostbyte|> then deslect google, accept it, take an other search engine as standard search engine and restart konqueror
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, thanks, No, it was the list at the bottom.. there is also a none option,.. had to restart konq to take effect.. thanks..
<nekromaan> <|lostbyte|> no problem, does video files on hp work in you konqueror?
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, also, do you use the middle click mouse to paste ?
<raytray25> is there a way i can turn off autocomplete in konquerer?
<|lostbyte|> nekromaan, hp..
<nekromaan> <|lostbyte|> no i do not use the middle mouse button?
<|lostbyte|> raytray25, autocompletion is usally the drop down list..
<raytray25> yes, is there a way to turn it off?
<junx> if you want a service to listen on all IP addresses, do you use 0.0.0.0?
<junx> e.g. for the Listen configuration in Apache or CUPS
<|lostbyte|> raphink, right click in text bar > text completion > none.
<raphink> hmpf
<|lostbyte|> junx, no ! 255.255.255.255
<junx> thanks
<|lostbyte|> raphink, hnpf ?
<|lostbyte|> m*
<junx> uh, that doesn't work, |lostbyte|
<junx> isn't there a way to listen on a subnet?
<junx> e.g. Listen 192.168.1.0/24:631
<|lostbyte|> junx, configure konqueror > web behavious > enable completiton of forms ( untick )
<junx> |lostbyte|: wrong person
<|lostbyte|> opps
<junx> using konversation?
<|lostbyte|> junx, ohh ! for that its.. 255.255.255.0
<|lostbyte|> depending on the class your using..
<junx> a /24 network
<junx> so yeah, 255.255.255.0 seems to make sense
<junx> ...and it still doesn't work (I'm talking about the cupsd.conf syntax right now)
<p0mppu> is there some problem with GCC? configure is telling me gcc can't produce executables :/
<junx> |lostbyte|: nevermind, I can just specify multiple hosts with the same port
<|lostbyte|> junx, i am sure about 255.255.255.0, ok..
<zorglu1> junx, what do you wanna do ?
<junx> Listen 255.255.255.0:631 does not work
<junx> okay, this is annoying me, however
<junx> the system settings printers module won't let me add local printers
<bearchit> Hi~
<zorglu1> junx: what is the relationship with the listening address ?
<bearchit> Who is anybody here?
* junx thinks back to Linus' rant and laughts
<BKaj> RogueX , I'm DLing the 32bit vers of dapper as we speak  :)...prolly take 2-3 hrs via utorrent
<junx> zorglu1: nothing anymore
<zorglu1> ok
<nekromaan> where is the error http://rafb.net/paste/results/tbOZSR27.html?
<junx> I'm trying to set up a local printer on CUPS with the capabilities of being accessed within my 192.168.1.0/24 network
<RogueX> BKaj: Sounds good.  It should work better for you.
<BKaj> BBL , gonna watch "Call for Help"
<nekromaan> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tbOZSR27.html
<p0mppu> please, has anyone got a working gcc ?
<BKaj> I hope so  RogueX  :)
<junx> p0mppu: apt-get install gcc binutils
<junx> or is that one not working? o_O
<ziza> hey ppl: what app would you recommend for manipulating mp3-files? for example, increasing the volume, or cutting off specific frequencies...
<junx> ziza: audacity
<nico8481> someone knows how do wireless speakers work in general? bluetooth?
<ziza> junx: thx, 'll have a look at it
<RogueX> So anyone know how to install KDE themes?
<junx> ziza: or you might be able to do that dynamically with replaygain
<zorglu1> junk, you listen on 0.0.0.0, make sure the firewall of the box which connect the printer all the connection to enter, if needed you config your /etc/hosts.allow to limit the box connecting to the ip range you wish
<apokryphos> RogueX: it's often a better idea to install the parts individually (style, window decoration, colour scheme) instead of going for the full KDE theme
<eXCeSS> when isntalling, is there any reaosn not to make the mount point / have all of your hd, or is it better to split it up?
<p0mppu> junx, I already seem to have the newest versions of gcc and binutils
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: definitely better to split it up into / and /home at least
<ubuntu> eXceSS: depends what you want to do..
<p0mppu> any ideas?
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: give / around 7/8 gigs, and everything else to /home
<ubuntu> I would also make a /boot
<alteroo> hello
<eXCeSS> whats /boot, sorry im a newjack lol
<DaSkreech> alteroo: Quiet!!!
<Hawkwind> Or if you have tons of space, like I do with 650GB, split it up in many partitions :)
* DaSkreech grins
<apokryphos> I've never found the need to have one, but hey
<sja> why so much to /home?  I use /usr/local/bin or /opt for programs ... so need lots of space
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: it's where the boot-loader information is and where it's installed
<uniq> i've never found a need for /boot either.
<apokryphos> sja: because /home will have all your files
<ubuntu> eXCeSS: /boot keeps your kernels and boot configs
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  did you get that paste
<uniq> sja: 7-8 gigs should be enought for most programs.
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Sorry went to have lunch
<apokryphos> sja: your programs will generally only take a fixed amount of space, /home can have, well, anything.
<Hawkwind> I created a /boot partition years ago and have always stuck with it.  It's just one of those things that is a habit and it's hard to break
<eXCeSS> oh, i just find it easier to just have everything on / so i wont potentially run out of space and they can share
<sja> Single user here ... I'd rather now have my /home dir "cluttered"
<apokryphos> ubuntu: but why have it on a seperate partition?
<gatekeeper> linux is everso good just saved me from myself :-)
<uniq> i would recommend /tmp on its own partition before /boot.
<apokryphos> sja: cluttered, huh?
<sja> rather have /home UNcluttered
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: it's *definitely* a good idea to have /home though, seriously
<cps1966> DaSkreech:  look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17102
<eXCeSS> so how much should everything else get
<ubuntu> apokryphos: I prefer it, because it's easier to handle more than one linux distri...
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: if you blow your system, and have to reboot, you will keep *all* your files, configurations, user-specific settings etc
<Hawkwind> I keep my /home very clean.  I have less than 2GB of info in /home.  But I also have 12 partitions and 650GB of space to play with and keep things organized
<alteroo> how do u utilize different language input methods in Kate or Open Office????
<apokryphos> ubuntu: how?
<eXCeSS> is like 10 gigs enough for /
<Hawkwind> eXCeSS: Sure
<DaSkreech> RogueX: it should be on the site you downloaded it from
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: I always find that when I have too many partitions a lot of space goes to waste
<junx> oh yeah: NEVER put /bin, /sbin, /lib, /etc, /dev, /mnt, [/proc, or /sys]  on their own partitions
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: should be more than enough, yes.
<RogueX> Wait I didnt think things like menu mods were saved in home?
<DaSkreech> cps1966: Yes
<junx>  /proc and /sys are pseudo-filesystems anyhow, so don't worry about them
<apokryphos> junx: I see no reason to NEVER do it
<eXCeSS> so basically like 10g for / and then i can give like the rest of the 64 to /home/ ?
<DaSkreech> cps1966: You have a sound card issue?
<apokryphos> eXCeSS: correct
<cps1966> no it works fine
<p0mppu> which packages do I need to get to have glibc and libc?
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: I have plenty of spare space, but I also have used a ton of it.  I have over 200GB of music alone :)
<junx> apokryphos: they're eseential for basic system functionality, and Ubuntu doesn't work if you put /etc in its own partition
<ubuntu> apokryphos: I just use about 50 mb for /boot and you have one menu.lst for all the distris you have on a disk
<eXCeSS> i just was wondering if i was doind anything wrong because im getting my laptop soon and my goal is to use linux all throughout college
<eXCeSS> thanks guys :)
<alteroo> how do u utilize different language input methods in Kate or Open Office without changing the system language????
<apokryphos> junx: for Ubuntu actually, I could see why yes.
<junx> skim?
<junx> apokryphos: why is that?
<claydoh> lol there you go
<ubuntu> apokrypos: but it's a question of taste... just learned it that way when playing aroung with gentoo
<apokryphos> ubuntu: but you don't need a /boot to do that. I have only one menu.lst that's used, too.
<DaSkreech> cps1966: are you playing music now?
<alteroo> skim...
<cps1966> no
<junx> alteroo: it's the KDE input thinger
<apokryphos> junx: since when it boots up it gets the relevant partitions it needs to mount from fstab, which is in /etc
<DaSkreech> cps1966: But it says the soundcard is busy?
<cps1966> no sound being used
<p0mppu> oh man, I don't seem to have glibc nor libc in any reposity..?
* DaSkreech almost wrote busty
<p0mppu> which reposity ought to include them?
<junx> apokryphos: right, but is it possible to have /etc in its own partition?
<ubuntu> apokrypos: yes. I believe. but if you wipe away the distri which holds the true "boot" dir.. you're in trouble...
<DaSkreech> cps1966: and you can play music/sounds/pings fine?
<junx> because you have sysinit there as well...
<alteroo> kool
<cps1966> leme check
<ubuntu> apokrypos: whith an extra partition, you don't have this problems
<junx> putting /boot and /home in their own partitions is usually a good idea
<geneo93> ok i'm over here now dask
<uniq> you can have a 'fake' etc on the root partition and mount a new /etc over the one on the root filesystem.
<junx> I once made an elaborate partition scheme, but the limitations of sysvinit didn't allow me to put /etc on its own partition :(
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  its this box
<ubuntu> anyone ever resized a reiserfs partition with the kubuntu live_cd?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: interesting. I've always had one main system so that hasn't been an issue, I see how it could help though.
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Right
<uniq> Can be useful if you use crypted filesystems.
<apokryphos> uniq: I guess that would work, yeah.
<|lostbyte|> what are scheme files in xgl ?
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: you sure you don't mean compiz?
<ubuntu> apokryphos: give it a try :-)
<DaSkreech> geneo93: And you can hear music?
<apokryphos> I'll bear that in mind next time, sure
<junx> alright, now how do I add a local printer when cups doesn't seem to know what a local printer is?
<DaSkreech> alteroo: Any insight?
<alteroo> nope
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, yes ! compiz
<alteroo> i dont c how 2 add the language ime in skim
<thompa> i have libcairo2 upgradable, but it wont upgrade it?
<|lostbyte|> :)
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: just gconf-editor stuff I think
<Blissex> junx: a local printer is either a parallel port or USB printer... lots of CUPS config tutorials around.
<gatekeeper> junx: you are using the wizzard aren't you?
<uniq> alteroo: sorry, i don't know much about skim.
<apokryphos> we use ~/.kde/share/config or apps/, they have gconf-editor
<DaSkreech> thompa: You too? You have Firefox?
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, ahh ! files that make changes to that registary right ?
<alteroo> or is it that i hav 2 installed and skim just manages
<thompa> yes
<junx> I tried using the wizard, but local printer is greyed out
<thompa> DaSkreech: is it firefox related, ?
<gatekeeper> lpt1 ?
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: it has some settings for the application (in this case compiz), yeah.
<thompa> I also run compiz xgl
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: though last time I tried to manually play with the settings I found it to be a total mess
<DaSkreech> I think so It's my theory
<gatekeeper> LPT1 greyed out?
<junx> the KDE wizard has local printer altogether greyed out
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, yeah ! thats there.. but its not complete in its self.. this so much missing..
<junx> and the localhost:631 interface won't let me do anything administrative
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  this has two sound cards on onboard and one 24 bit sblive
<junx> won't even accept my root password
<junx> nor my user password (I'm in lpadmin)
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, do you know a place i could read its complete documentation ?
<gatekeeper> junx: I'm impressed
<apokryphos> junx: root or user?
<DaSkreech> Ah. What's the default one?
<junx> apokryphos: both
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: that's gnome/gtk stuff, no idea I'm afraid.
<geneo93> should be the 24 bit
<DaSkreech> geneo93: What is your default one?
<DaSkreech> ok
<apokryphos> junx: cups is quite broken in dapper, they forced in an svn version. Let me get you alink that might help
<junx> that explains it...
<junx> thanks, apokryphos
<uniq> junx: I won't try to cover this up. CUPS is fubar in dapper, printing is semi-broken.
<junx> when did it happen, and why wasn't dapper delayed a bit longer to fix it?
<apokryphos> junx: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418
<DaSkreech> Can You check under KMenu -> System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<junx> as many slashbots say, grandma can't use a broken cupsys
<apokryphos> junx: read even more further down for the full explanation of what's wrong.
<junx> k
<apokryphos> junx: indeed
<gatekeeper> junx: does lshw tell you anything usefull?
<uniq> ubuntu: because only KDE has problems, as far as i know. Ubuntu release doesn't wait for Kubuntu fixes.
<junx> whoa, gimme a minute to look through it
<uniq> I have debian cups packages somewhere..
<uniq> that's what I use.
<apokryphos> junx: that guy did a whole saga of how it mucked up cups (day 1, day 2, etc). Bit of a rant, but not unjustified at all, and it's not meaningless talk. The guy knows his stuff
<apokryphos> uniq: really? I thought the problem was with both
<thompa> so what do we do with the cairo update?
<junx> man, I don't know if lshw is showing me anything useful
<apokryphos> uniq: the way it's packaged seems to be quite a mess, too, pipitas says.
<uniq> apokryphos: Well, I don't use gnome, but It wouldn't surprise me if it is borken in gnome too.
<ibert> so. noone ever resized a reiserfs?
<uniq> apokryphos: I know,I've given up and recompiled the debian cups for my machines.
<junx> ibert: I've never resized any partition due to the fud behind doing it :P
<apokryphos> uniq: I think they've learnt for edgy ;-)
<uniq> apokryphos: lets hope so.
<D4m4ge> hi all
<|lostbyte|> what are button[n]  in compiz ?
<apokryphos> that blog got a lot of publicity (i.e. google for dapper cups)
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, ^^
<|lostbyte|> usually set for shortcut keys..
<junx> man, and I thought that sticking with Sid was bad for my health when it came to things randomly breaking... this is insane
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: where do you see that? Not sure.
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, gconf-editot.
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, gconf-editotr
<|lostbyte|> argh !! gconf-editor
<apokryphos> junx: it does indeed suck, but it is more-or-less the only large problem I've seen in dapper (apart from the bad artwork :P)
<ibert> junx: my motivation is: getting kubuntu on my disk :-)
<apokryphos> I know that sucks, but at least there aren't *too* many things.
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: where under, specifically?
<junx> I know, I've been impressed by how good Dapper has come along, but this cups thing is annoying
<Janitux> !google boot parameters to not load a module
<ubotu> I know nothing about google boot parameters to not load a module
<Janitux> :(
<gatekeeper> junx: damn tells you everything except printers sorry :-(
<GullyFoyle> has anyone tried freenode over ipv6? it wouldn't connect for me.
<GullyFoyle> but i am currently connected to EFnet over  ipv6 so i know it works on my end
<uniq> gullyfoyle: haven't tried lately. Worked a few months ago.
<GullyFoyle> i tried /connect ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<GullyFoyle> wouldnt connect
* apokryphos blacklisted ipv6
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<apokryphos> kubuntu's implementation of it caused loopback traffic, which snort finds offensive (which the people at my Uni seemed to be using for automatic bans ;-) )
<|lostbyte|> apokryphos, Its almost in every dir..
<cold> how do you change your X settings if you changed ur monitor ? x86config doesn't work
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Can You check under KMenu -> System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<DaSkreech> geneo93: This box is Ubuntu isn't it? :)
<sja> my adsl modem/router doesn't support ipv6 ... I have to disable ipv6 in Firefox and Thunderbird to get them to go online
<apokryphos> |lostbyte|: no idea what you mean by button though
<apokryphos> cold: check the FAQ
<cold> k
<junx> wow, all I needed to do was adduser cupsys shadow? hmm
<geneo91> ok i'll give it a go now
<uniq> junx: yeah, that's one of the fixes.
<gatekeeper> junx: where did you do that?
<|lostbyte|> ok
<ze4502us> hi everyone
<GBoS> hey
<ze4502us> do any of you know how to get krdc to work
<ze4502us> running dapper here and iget a message saying that it isn't installed correctly
<junx> now that I can edit crap via the web interface, I need to get CUPS to recognise that I have local printers
<geneo91> ok its somewhat working now DaSkreech
<geneo91> dask he can sort it out from here
<Henk> Hi, i've just installed a better grafics card (nvidea 6600/256MB) and I want to install that properly and run XGL on dapper. any good tutorials on that somewhere?
<geneo91> dask thx
<junx> alright, which Device type means "local USB printer"?  argh
<Blissex> Henk: pointless.
<Henk> Blissex, ?
<junx> appsocket/hp jetdirect, backend error handler, bluetooth printer (doubful), hp no_device_found (doubtful), IPP via HTTP, IPP via IPP, LPD/LPR, or via SAMBA (doubtful)
<Blissex> Henk: also, find an XGL install tutorial and check which VGA chipsets are supported for that on released sw...
<guest> hi can someone help me solv a problem
<ibert> guest: tell us what it is
<DaSkreech> geneo91: OK Happy Flying :)
<Henk> Blissex, why is it pointless?
<guest> iv done a basic install with kde-desktop using aptitude install kde-core kdebase kdm and x-window-core  when comp reboots iv a logon screen  i use usert name and password  to login this dissapears  and im left with a blank blue desktop and a cursror ?
<Blissex> junx: here I got LPT, 2 parallel ports and 2 serial ports too. It looks like you have not loaded the USB LP driver or created the USB LP dev entries
<Blissex> Henk: you'll see :-).
<gatekeeper> junx: best guess and it is a guess LPD/LPR
<flashpc> can someone tell me how to set varibales like tab-width in kate?
<Henk> Blissex, what is released sw...?
<Blissex> guest: thats a bit unfortunate and recovering may not be terribly easy. But try to log-in with ''recovery'' method and then type 'startkde'
<junx> argh, I could shoot myself; I didn't plug the damn thing in
<gatekeeper> junx: my money is on what Blissex said
<guest> cool ..
<Blissex> Henk: ''released'' means that it has been sort of tested and packaged, instead of being in-progress
* junx shouldn't assume that throwing wires behind computers automagically plugs it in
<sja> flashpc - Settings->Configure Kate->Edition
<Blissex> junx: please go ahead, in the foot preferably :-)
<ibert> anyone knows a live-CD where reiserfs_resize is included?
<crimsun> knoppix?
<crimsun> kubuntu?
<Henk> Blissex, I dont care if it works 'beta' like , Its bound to be better than the old radeon 9100 that crashed if i moved screen too fast ;)
<sja> guest -- next time install kubuntu-desktop instead
<ibert> kubuntu: no
<crimsun> then try knoppix
<flashpc> sja: i don't see an edition menu option
<Blissex> Henk: actually for things like AIGLX and XGL a 9100 is better and more reliable than a 6600GT.
<Blissex> Henk: the 6600GT is much better for playing games though.
<flashpc> sja: do you mean editing? i don't see an option there for setting variables
<Henk> Blissex, believe me my radeon 9100 cannot even do fglrxgears
<sja> flashpc -> go to Settings->Toolbars and make sure you have the main toolbar selected
<junx> alright, what colour profile is the CMYK with light cyan and light magenta added?
<flashpc> sja: yes the man toolbar is there and enabled
<Henk> Blissex, and it was even worth with the official drivers
<Henk> anyway thanx for the help...
<ibert> crimsun: my fault - resize_reiserfs is the name, not reiserfs_resize :-)
<uniq> ibert: did you try sysresccd.org ?
<ibert> uniq: have it already.... resize_reiserfs
<sja> flashpc -> then select Settings->Configure Kate ... on the left side, under Editor, there is an Editing item ... that's what you use to configure tabs
<Henk> anyone else that *is* willing/able to point me to a good place to read about installing XGL+kubuntu+nvidea?
<Blissex> Henk: the 9100 does not work well with 'fglrx' but works pretty well with the official 'radeon' driver in DRI mode.
<flashpc> thanks ... how do i turn off the ` charater that it draws where the tabs are?
<flashpc> i got it
<flashpc> turn off tabularors
<flashpc> ty!
<sja> sure
<gatekeeper> Henk: is this any help? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<Henk> Blissex, no mine does not, it totaly fucks up the display giving lots of beautifull colours that apart from being nicely pshycadelic have no real use ;)
<junx> yay, it all works now
<junx> just had to plug it in and add cupsys to the shadow group
<junx> thanks for the help and the link
<ibert> gatekeeper: Does XGL work with kde?
<gatekeeper> ibert: never used it so I couldn't say presume so
<gatekeeper> junx: well done :-)
<SkrotFFS> XGL works with KDE. Compiz however is not fully supported. Afaik you still need to use gnome window decoration.
<Henk> gatekeeper, ah yes and it also points to ubuntuforums wich seems nice thnx
<junx> now to see if OSX's version of cups is crippled or not (hopefully not or my sister is gonna be pissed again)
<gatekeeper> Henk: hope you get there :-)
<uniq> junx: i think it is.
<jerry> hi
<Henk> gatekeeper, thnx
<gatekeeper> Henk: you are welcome :-)
<jyogi> hello
<ibert> good night girls&guys....
<jyogi> I have little questiom. I'm new in using kubuntu (hmm linux in general is new to me). I wan't to start a www on my pc, the question is what packages should I install to have it working, I would also would like to have mysql and php.
<crimsun> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<theine> Hi, I noticed that Konqueror from KDE 3.5.3 has serious difficulties displaying http://digg.com properly. Does anybody know how to make it work?
<uniq> hmm.. checking.
<jerry1> I have a question
<uniq> shoot.
<jerry1> I registered a channel
<jerry1> and I want to make it so that someone else owns the channel
<sja> theine -> It appears to work for me (using Konqueror 3.5.2) ... but a better solution might be to use Firefox for browsing
<jacob> hey is it just me, or is krandrtray kompletly broken in kubuntu?
<uniq> theine: i can confirm it doesn't work properly in konqueror 3.5.3.
<uniq> only the searchbar on top is visible.
<theine> uniq: yes
<ubuntu> hi all. I need your help...
<theine> uniq: I guess I need to file a bug report
<uniq> theine: please do.
<jacob> can anyone running kubuntu get krandrtray to work?
<ubuntu> ...I am running the live kubuntu cd, and i need to mount the underlying /dev/sda1 How can I do that?
<theine> ubuntu: are you sure it's not mounted already?
<ubuntu> theine: it is not. I try: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/a/  but it doesn't work
<theine> ubuntu: try leaving "-t ext3" away
<ubuntu> theine: hmm (I'm an idiot) i wanted sda7 and not 1. ok it's mounted
<ubuntu> theine: but the real problem persists:
<ubuntu> in fstab I put "...,utf8,..." where it seems that I should have put "...,nls=utf8,...". and it also has "errors=remount-ro". so i cant's change it!!!! :-(
<uniq> you can't change what?
<uniq> you can change fstab.
<ubuntu> fstab
<ubuntu> ok. how?
<uniq> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> uniq: ahem. I am now running from the *live* cd. i installed kububtu in /dev/sda7, and made a mistake in the options in /etc/fstab in /dev/sda7 and it has an option that if it has errors, it mounts ro. so i can't change it
<hareem> i have kubuntu how can i activate the universal and multiverse libs
<unix_infidel> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<uniq> ubuntu: i understand. but the fstab from the installed version doesn't affect anything you do from the livecd.
<uniq> ubuntu: if you can mount it you can change fstab.
<theine> ubuntu: the fstab file in your kubuntu installation under /dev/sda7 should not have any effect when you mount /dev/sda7 from the live CD
<unix_infidel> i wish you could specify where to mount /home in the live cd :)
<unix_infidel> for the live cd session only...
<theine> ubuntu: maybe "sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda7 /home/ubuntu/a"?
<D4m4ge> juste a stupid question, where do the names "universe" and "multiverse" come from?
<unix_infidel> that way all the config files would be there.
<Sansana> hi
<unix_infidel> D4m4ge: my best guess would be....like.
<uniq> ubuntu: you can make a script and put in your /home. to mount it to wherever you want :)
<unix_infidel> african tribal gods.
<D4m4ge> lol
<ubuntu> uniq: indeed...now i do "sudo kate" and it says: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server   Xlib: No protocol specified"
<theine> unix_infidel: yes, that would be nice, but you can of course do it manually
<theine> unix_infidel: ... after you booted into the live CD environment
<unix_infidel> theine: yea, i suppose...
<unix_infidel> but its a pain, i wish you could build your own custom live cd that had specific parameters embedded.
<uniq> ubuntu: without sudo type run this command: 'xhost local:'
<we6jbo> funtimes
<uniq> ubuntu: then try again.
<theine> unix_infidel: I think Ubuntu actually provides tools for doing that
<uniq> unix_infidel: you can. that's the great fun with open source software :)
<unix_infidel> got some URLs for me?
<ubuntu> uniq: thanks! :-)
<unix_infidel> or are you just talking about the unatteded iso?
<uniq> unix_infidel: http://files.akl.lt/Linux/Ubuntu/custom-dapper-livecd.htm
<theine> ubuntu: otherwise, you can also try "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab", that runs in the terminal and works without a connection to the X server
<unix_infidel> uniq: cool, i'll check then out when i get my mouse back.
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Its not very difficult to make your own live cd (took me 4 or 5 hourse with no docs)
<ubuntu> uniq: in fstab, i should put ",nls=utf8,"  instead of ",utf8". correct?
<uniq> ubuntu: what filesystem is this?
<flashpc> so uhm .. i think all my desktop icons in kde are svg based ... right? so if they are where are the svgs located and can i add my own to the repository?
<unix_infidel> i'm surprised no one registered the ubuntu nick yet.
<ubuntu> uniq: etx3
<ubuntu> uniq: ext3
<theine> ubuntu: try not specifying any non-default options at all
<theine> ubuntu: just "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<uniq> ubuntu: then you don't need to set charset in fstab. nls is for ntfs and such.
<ubuntu> theine: the problem is, i can't see non english characters in my filenames
<uniq> ubuntu: still not a filesystem problem. It's a locale problem.
<theine> ubuntu: is this a fresh Dapper install or have you upgraded from breezy/hoary?
<Zaire> anyone in here know the line you have to enter into the xorg to disable the Nvidia logo?
<ubuntu> theine: fresh dapper. it's a mandriva "files" partition that i want to use
<uniq> ubuntu: get your fstab back to normal and start your installed system. Then install the package 'localeconf'. and if it doesn't prompt you directly after installation, run this command: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf' to configure locales on the system.
<junx> lovely; it was braindead simple to get the printer working over the network via Kubuntu, but I still can't figure out how the crap to do it in OSX
<junx> oh well
<junx> quote me on that if you need advertising
<theine> ubuntu: ok, but you can have non-english characters for files on partitions other than the mandriva one?
<jacob> kan anyone hear me?
<uniq> ubuntu: ah.. your mandriva must have used a different charset. Either rename all files (basically fixing the broken chars, replacing them with new ones or change the locale as i explained in my last message.
<arso> wat up
<Zaire> its text chat so nopes can't hear ya lol
<ubuntu> theine: i don't know. everything else has been formatted to oblivion :-)
<bam_> anyone playing stratagus? I am tring to get the warcraft 2 data to work, keeps giving me attitude, any ideas?
<theine> uniq: isn't there a tool that is actually able to convert filenames to utf8? I remeber something like "utf9-conversion-tool" under breezy
<uniq> theine: probably.. i can check. good idea :)
<ubuntu> uniq: ok, i'll reboot and try ... btw. If i didn't have a live cd. is there a way to remount a ro root fs in rw mode?
<theine> ubuntu: try "sudo mount -o remount,rw ..."
<uniq> correct. that's the way to do it.
<ubuntuthei> theine: that bypasses fstab?
<uniq> if it's the root filesystem 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /'
<jacob2> hello?
<theine> ubuntuthei: I'd guess so
<theine> ubuntuthei: Would be really annoying if it wouldn't
<arso> booo ya
<arso> woops
<Systematic> hey all, ok quick prob.  Ok I got the kubuntu 6.06 LTS live cd in the mail today.  I put it in rebooted went into BIOS and changed it to run from the cd disk drive. Then it came up with the norm and I clicked on start (I wanted to run it live not install, yet)  Then that black screen with white letters came up and it kept on coming up with something about an error with mounting the I/O hdc. ...
<Systematic> ...This went on for at least 15 to 20 mins until I just hit the power button and booted p to windows...sorry about the bad information.
<hareem> any one know how i can install kiosk admin tool
<theine> jacob2: what's up?
<hareem> its in the universal repo
<uniq> systematic: sounds like, either a bad cd or a bad cd-drive
<ubuntuthei> theine, uniq: thanks very, very much!!! :-) ...going for a reboot
<ubuntu> theine, uniq: thanks very, very much!!! :-) ...going for a reboot
<Systematic> uniq: yeah I'll try it on another comp too see if its a bad drive.  Hopefully it's just the cd
<theine> uniq: I found it, it's called utf8-migration-tool
<theine> uniq: It's even in the main repository
<Systematic> uniq: hey how long is that black and white screen normally up
<uniq> theine: great. give our friend 'ubuntu' the hint he needs before he starts to rename files manually :)
<uniq> systematic: not long. like max 5 mins. on a OK computer.
<hareem> There is a kiosk admin tool in ubuntu its supporting kde. So how can i install it onto my kubuntu
<theine> uniq: yes, that would be rather window-ish I guess ;)
<jacob2> can no one answer my question?
<theine> jacob2: what is your question?
<Systematic> uniq: ahhhh ok hehe well off to try it on another comp.  Thanks for the help
<uniq> hareem: the package name is 'kiosktool' - You need to enable the root user to use it. 'sudo passwd root' to set a root passord.
<hareem> i am the root
<hareem> so how can i get this kiosk tool
<uniq> systematic: you're welcome. Hope you like Kubuntu when you get it to run :)
<uniq> hareem: you are the root. I know. Have you enabled the root account?
<hareem> in the terminal yes
<jacob2> theine: krandrtray in kubuntu is broken for me, I was wondering if it's broken for everyone else too (in kubuntu 6.06)
<uniq> hareem: you need to install the 'kiosktool' package from either 'apt-get install kiosktool' or install it with adept.
<hareem> ok
<uniq> jacob2: hang on, i'll check. What's broken for you? have you searched launchpad.net/malone for a bugreport that matches the problems you have?
<theine> jacob2: that question I am indeed not able to answer, sorry
<hareem> uniq thanks for the help
<uniq> hareem: you're welcome :)
<uniq> jacob2: what's the problem? with it?
<jacob2> uniq: well the problem is when I open up the winow, it's all black except for the 5 buttons at the bottom
<jacob2> and the X11 errors it gets when it starts up
<uniq> jacob2: the krandrtray icon?
<Zaire> can anyone tell me how to disable the nvidia logon in the xorg?
<Zaire> logo*
<imachine> Zaire, man nvidia
<imachine> i think
<jacob2> yeah click on the tray icon and click on "configure your display"
<imachine> haha
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> ok :X
<imachine> ;] 
<Zaire> I have to diable it from the xorg
<jacob2> is the randr extention disabled in ubuntu?
<jacob2> oh no it's listed in xdpyinfo... hmmm
<uniq> jacob2: ah.. it's blank. you're right.
<jacob2> it really sucks for people that need to configure their second display or even do rotation on the first display
<uniq> jacob2: I do not have randr enabled in my x config. Do you? I don't know what's default.
<Zaire> yea I can't get dual displays goin either right now
<jacob2> the randr extension is listed in my xdpyinfo
<jacob2> I think it's krandrtray that's broken because it is getting X11 errors when I start it from a terminal
<hareem> uniq i need some info regarding this kiosktool
<hareem> its not letting me create any profiles
<jacob2> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<theine> jacob2: that error you will probably get every time you start an X application from the terminal
<Jiv0c> Any one know how to fix my sound at ventrilo ( using irc )
<theine> jacob2: nothing to worry about
<_ubuntu> hi
<Jiv0c> hi
<Jiv0c> Any one know how to fix my sound at ventrilo ( using irc )
<theine> jacob2: you can get rid of those errors by removing all those wacom devices from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<problemz> i have problems
<problemz> are andy germans there
<Jiv0c> Not me
<uniq> hareem: you need a running ssh-server on the target machine.
<problemz> are u a linux pro ?
<Jiv0c> Me?
<Jiv0c> Not realy but what ur problem?
<hareem> its says cannot connect to localhost
<problemz> ok
<problemz> i have linux 10.0 installed
<problemz> and i cant login
<Jiv0c> Mandriva?
<problemz> couz i have forgotten my root pw
<uniq> hareem: install openssh-server
<theine> problemz: what's linux 10.0?
<hareem> this is the error:
<hareem> The file /home/hareem/test/.kdeprofile could not be installed because of the following problem:
<hareem> Could not connect to host localhost.
<hareem> Do you want to retry the installation or abort the saving of changes?
<problemz> suse linux 10.0
<Jiv0c> Re-install
<theine> problemz: you can fix this by using a live CD
<problemz> i boot now from live cd
<problemz> but i must mount the hdd with linux
<theine> problemz: unless suse provides some sort of recovery mode
<problemz> doesnt work
<problemz> it wants my root pw
<Ventrilo_Problem> Any one know how to fix my sound at ventrilo ( using irc )
<theine> problemz: are you using sudo?
<problemz> how can i mount hdd in knubuntu
<Ventrilo_Problem> Any one know how to fix my sound at ventrilo ( using mine )
<problemz> sudo whats this?
<apokryphos> problemz: check the FAQ
<problemz> i online with knubuntu live cd now! +
<theine> problemz: what's the command you use for mounting the partition?
<problemz> mount /DEv/hda3 /mnt
<raphink> mount :)=
<problemz> i dont know how i mount here in knubuntu
<problemz> command line?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> you can do that
<theine> problemz: are you sure it's not already mounted?
<hareem> uniq i installed the ssh server
<problemz> yes
<raphink> or right clicking on the desktop, too
<theine> problemz: have you looked at the output of "mount"?
<problemz> now
<problemz> no
<problemz> how can i do that
<raphink> hi apachelogger
<theine> problemz: do that, just type "mount" in a terminal and hit enter
<apachelogger> hey raphink
<raphink> :):
<Ventrilo_Problem> Any one know how to fix my sound at ventrilo ( using wine )
<theine> problemz: do you see /dev/hda3 somewhere in that output?
<apachelogger> everyone please digg http://digg.com/software/Amarok_1.4.1_released_with_Last.fm_stream_support! .... amarok needs _your_ help :)
<problemz> no
<problemz> i type in terminal
<problemz> the command
<problemz> wait
<hareem> how do you setup kiosktool
<problemz> oh
<problemz> it says to me onyl root can do that
<raphink> apachelogger: do you plan on upgrading kblogger, or shall I do it?
<theine> problemz: when you simple type "mount" and hit enter?
<theine> *simply*
<apachelogger> raphink: I'll do, actually I should have an up-to-date version somewhere
<raphink> apachelogger: ok otherwise I'll do it now
<problemz> no nothing mounted
<raphink> do you have the source package around apachelogger?
<apachelogger> http://kblogger.pwsp.net/
<problemz> damn
<apachelogger> oioi, not updated for some time ;-)
<theine> problemz: ok, then try "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt"
<raphink> apachelogger: I mean the package source, with diff and dsc
<raphink> apachelogger: so i can upload it for you
<hareem> does any one how to setup the kiosktool
<apachelogger> well, as told, they are not up-to-date
<raphink> apachelogger: ah ok, do you mind if I update it now?
<problemz> mhm
<problemz> i have
<apachelogger> raphink: nope
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> I just felt like upgrading it :)
<problemz> ok its mounte
<problemz> d
<theine> problemz: cool, now do you know how to change the root password?
<problemz> yes
<problemz> but its not easy
<theine> it is
<problemz> how
<hareem> does any one know how to setup kiosktool
<hareem> plz
<hareem> help
<theine> problemz: first type "sudo -i"
<theine> problemz: that will make you root
<problemz> ye
<problemz> s
<problemz> k
<theine> problemz: and then "chroot /mnt"
<problemz> yes
<theine> problemz: and now just "passwd"
<problemz> yeah
<problemz> but now its knubunt psswd
<problemz> or?
<problemz> i must change pwd on hda 3
<hareem> can some one please help me setup the kiosk tool
<theine> problemz: no, by doing "chroot /mnt" you effectively became root in your SUSE installation
<problemz> are u sure?
<theine> problemz: yes, type "ls /etc" and see whether you recognize any SUSE specific configuration files
<v|p3r> hi i have installed kubuntu, i have sound but amarak it's doesn't work, xmms works fine, any ideas?
<theine> problemz: or "ls /home/<your_user_name_under_SUSE>"
<problemz> bash is command not found
<problemz> ah k
<problemz> ls/etc works
<hareem> need help in setting up kiosktool
<hareem> please help
<theine> problemz: i'd just try to log into SUSE now
<problemz> how ?
<problemz> k
<problemz> i see home my name now
<problemz> what now?
<problemz> does it works?
<theine> problemz: restart your computer
<problemz> k
<problemz> what is with unmount?
<waterpie> uniq: i am the guy with the fstab problem. I just want to say thanks again
<problemz> should i do  or?
<waterpie> theine: i am the guy with the fstab problem. I just want to say thanks again
<hareem> what does the fish command do
<theine> problemz: it will unmount automatically when you reboot
<theine> waterpie: you're welcome
<problemz> k
<problemz> thy
<problemz> thx 4 helping
<problemz> i m testing now
<theine> problemz: good luck
<problemz> yeah
<problemz> thx
<hareem> can some one please tell me how can i configure the kiosktool application
<hareem> please help
<v|p3r> hi i have installed kubuntu, i have sound but amarak it's doesn't work, xmms works fine, any ideas?
<TheHighChild> v|p3r: Change the sound engine to xine
<jacob2> oh well, luckily I don't run kubuntu on any of my home machines
<v|p3r> TheHighChild> v|p3r: Change the sound engine to xine << i have chosed
<TheHighChild> v|p3r: still no sound?
<v|p3r> TheHighChild: only in amarok
<v|p3r> eaven i chose alsa inside the xine engine
<v|p3r> the strange is if i use xmms the mp3 works fine
<TheHighChild> v|p3r: that's odd. shut down amarok and restart it, see if that helps. I'm not too expert with sound, sorry
<v|p3r> TheHighChild: ok thanxz
<Remo_A> hi all
<Remo_A> there is a bug in the sun-java package
<Remo_A> a minor one:
<Remo_A> in konqueror the path to the executable is wrong, it should be: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/java
<uniq> hareem: enable the root user as i explained before. Then it will work.
<Remo_A> well, in other words, it should of course be /usr/lib/java but there is no correct linkage
<Remo_A> maybe you'll do this, thanks
<hareem> ok so how do i enable the root
<TheHighChild> hareem: Why would you want to do that?
<Remo_A> lol
<hareem> cause kiosktool is not working unless root is enabled
<hareem> i just want to setup kiosk tool thats all
<hareem> hey uniq how can i enable the root user
<problemzh> re
<problemzh> hi
<problemzh> it doesnt work
<problemzh> but why?
<TheHighChild> hareem: You can type 'sudo -i' to switch to a root terminal
<Remo_A> ...ok, my contribution sank under in this conversation, so bye all
<uniq> hareem: 'sudo passwd' choose a password for the root user. Root is administrator so it's recommended to have a strong password.
<hareem> listen man i need to setup kiosk tool and i dont know how to do it
<hareem> ok so now what i do
<hareem> i did the sudo passwd thing
<gatekeeper> evening all
<uniq> hareem: then you open kiosktool and create profiles. when you save you enter the password.
<hareem> thanks man
<problemzh> how can i change the pwd
<problemzh> root pwd
<problemzh> on hda3 and i am now on with hda7 live CD
<hareem> so now when i setup the users policy
<benoit> salut les lapins
<hareem> the policy would be setup on the pc i install the kiosktool on or is it network based
<uniq> problemzh: chroot to the mountpoint and run 'passwd root'
<problemzh> and how do i that?
<problemzh> i am a totaly linux noob
<uniq> hareem: by default it will be setup on the computer you run kiosktool, but in the configuration of kiosktool you can choose to upload to remote computer.
<v0taguz> type sudo passwd
<hareem> ok
<v0taguz> problemzh:
<problemzh> yes
<v0taguz> type sudo passwd
<problemzh> i have
<problemzh> and now?
<uniq> v0taguz: that wouldn't help much when he's running a livecd and wants to change the password on the system on the harddisk.
<problemzh> yes
<flashpc> has anyone here installed gimpshop for dapper drake? maybe they could help me do the same?
<v0taguz> uniq: sorry but i only want to help
<v0taguz> XD
<problemzh> uniq and how can i change the pwd on my hda 3
<problemzh> now prob
<problemzh> no prob
<flashpc> all i see is an rpm on frehmeat
<uniq> problemzh: you'll have to mount the root partition from the harddrive, and chroot to it. Then you can run 'passwd' on the system on the disk.
<steveire> Who can remind me how to  install a deb package i download? >>> http://kflickr.sourceforge.net/wikka.php?wakka=Kflickr
<problemzh> i have mounted
<problemzh> and how can i chroot to it?
<raphink> man chroot
<uniq> v0taguz: sorry if i'm direct and sound evil. But i'm just trying to be effective. :)
<problemzh> k
<problemzh> what now
<steveire> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<visik7> is there a patched kdm for usplash shutdown ?
<steveire> is it dpkg -i <package> or something?
<TheHighChild> steveire: yeah, with sudo
<TheHighChild> steveire: you can also do dpkg --install <package.deb)
<steveire> cool, cheers
<steveire> is it as easy as aptitude purge to get rid of it?
<uniq> yes.
<steveire> interessant
<v0taguz> uniq: Thanks for your apreciattion, im a n00b
<problemzh> oh damn
<problemzh> i cant change it
<problemzh> can someone help me
<steveire> A kubuntu installation can get very huge very fast.
<Dannilion> that's ok for me- I have plenty of space ;)
<problemzh> can someone tlell me the ls command?
<Zaire> anyone here know how I can edit the xorg.conf to remove the nvidia logo?
<gatekeeper> problemzh: what do you need to know?
<gatekeeper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<problemzh> ok
<problemzh> i forgot my root pw
<matthias> mmh was is des da?
<problemzh> on my other partition hda3
<problemzh> i am online with live CD
<problemzh> knubuntu
<problemzh> and i want to delete the pw file
<steveire> http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=179241539&context=pool-70499479@N00&size=o <<< Can i get desktop stuff like this for my desktop?
<gatekeeper> Zaire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-25d26bb166158beeff13520345659f002827c94b
<matthias> i have some troubles with adept in kubuntu
<gatekeeper> problemzh: are you trying to find it?
<matthias> i am not able to make updates or to install packeges
<problemzh> yes
<problemzh> but i dont know where
<Zaire> yes?
<problemzh> i am a linux noob
<problemzh> i dont know many commands
<problemzh> i have mounted the hda where is my linux installed
<matthias> neighter with the adept programm nor with the console
<problemzh> but now i dont know what i should do now
<Hawkwind> problemzh: You do NOT want to delete the password file
<matthias> i dont get connections to packege servers form sources.list
<Zaire> Im trying to figure out how to get rid of the nvidia logo to see if thats why my xserver won't start back up when I have the driver "nv" changed to driver "nvidia"
<Hawkwind> problemzh: Boot into single user mode and just reset the root pass.  You don't need to know the current one to reset it
<problemzh> u cabt boot in single
<problemzh> i have try it
<problemzh> i have grub ! it doesnt work in single  it wants my root pw!
<steveire> http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=179241539&context=pool-70499479@N00&size=o <<< This desktop stuff available in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> problemzh: single user mode, init 1, does NOT require you to have the root password
<problemzh> ah ok
<problemzh> i have typed some things in the command line
<Zaire> yea just sudo init 1
<problemzh> edit init 0 to init 1 or?
<problemzh> then its single mode
<Zaire>  or that
<gatekeeper> problemzh: here is something to bookmark http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<coachJ> how do i install something from a CD???
<Zaire> depends on what your trying to install
<coachJ> crossover office
<problemzh> k
<problemzh> and now what sould i do
<problemzh> bootloader init 0
<Zaire> shouldn't have to do much for that it should auto mount the CD then you should be able to launch the installer....if it isnt letting you launch from the GUI you may have to do it from command line
<problemzh> and then it works?
<Zaire> coachJ: is it auto mounting the CD?
<coachJ> yes but cant click and install
<coachJ> tahat woyld be way to easy
<coachJ> why cant adept do it from the GUI
<Zaire> coachJ: try using the command line cd into the directory of the cd and type either ls or ll to get a list of files and type sh and the installer file name
<coachJ> i'll try
<coachJ> no such dir
<coachJ> media:/hdd/Codeweavers CrossOver Office Pro 3.02/Codeweavers CrossOver Office Pro 3.0
<Zaire> try cd /cdrom for the directory
<coachJ> k
<uniq> coachj: you can also run "find /media/hdd -name '*.deb'" to find the .deb files on your cdrom, given that your cdrom is hdd.
<v|p3r> TheHighChild: encontre la solucion del problema con amarok, hayq ue instalarle unas librerias de xine, no solo xine
<v|p3r> TheHighChild: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<v|p3r> :)
<coachJ> k
<apol> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheHighChild> v|p3r: i thought it may be codecs but since you said xmms played the songs, i figured you had them
<v|p3r> TheHighChild: i thoght to,
<coachJ> cannot excute binary file
<Zaire> hmmm k I think uniq may be best for this one Im still learning lol
<coachJ> k
<uniq> coachj, zaire hm? what caused the error?
<Zaire> dunno he said the error was cannot evecute binary
<Zaire> execute*
<uniq> coachj: what did you do to get that error?
<bioticpro> How can the konq tab bar be set to appear at the bottom of the screen instead of the top?
<Zaire> I may be back in a min or 2 depending on if I have to re-edit my xorg again lol
<coachJ> eff@kubuntu:/cdrom$ sh install- crossover-pro-3.0.0-5_i386.deb
<Wanderer> anyone familiar with kopete and syncing buddy lists to the server?
<pussfeller> how do i make konqy open all new files in tabs
<pussfeller> not a new instance
<pussfeller> like when you plug in an ipod
<pussfeller> there dont seem to be an option for it
<uniq> coachj: then it is because the cd is mounted noexec. try 'sudo dpkg -i crossover-pro-3.0.0-5_i386.deb'
<coachJ> wont let me do sudo ask for password but wont except it
<bioticpro> pussfeller: try konq settings>web settings>tab behavior, open in new tab when url called externally
<fiyawerx> does anyone use tovid?
<Zaire> there back
<uniq> coachj: use your user password, make sure capslock is off. etc.
<bioticpro> and I found my answer here: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings
<Zaire> whoops my monitor is all screwy now lol
<Zaire> told ya I was still learning lol
<coachJ> database area is locked by another process
<Zaire> brb again lol
<_tmdx120> I am 'building' the rt2500 module using module-assistant. I got the the build part and it says "build has failed"
<_tmdx120> what should I do?
<Zaire> there fixed lol
<|lostbyte|> Oh  ! i really love xgl :P
<Zaire> well sorta I guess lol
<_tmdx120> can anyone help?
<uniq> !adept crash fix > coachj
<uniq> _tmdx120: it should be buildt by default. doesn't the version that comes with the kernel work?
<dueyfinster> Was Konversation built into 5.10? I can't remember
<dueyfinster> Tryna help a friend
<_tmdx120> uniq: it did not even recongize my card. I have an rt2500 card and Im trying to use my linux box as a wireless hub.
<D4m4ge> i have a question : i canot umount a cdrom, can we force the umount?
<D4m4ge> cannot*
<uniq> _tmdx120: ah.. understand. The included driver doesn't support that,for sure.
<_tmdx120> uniq: is there anything I can do?
<uniq> d4m4ge: in konsole 'sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom'
<D4m4ge> thx uniq
<uniq> _tmdx120: I don't know, I'm not very familiar with module-asisstant.
<Dannilion> yes
<_tmdx120> uniq: ok, is there any way for me to get my box acting as a hub that you know of?
<coachJ> eff@kubuntu:/cdrom$ sudo dpkg -i crossover-pro-3.0.0-5_i386.deb
<coachJ> dpkg: error processing crossover-pro-3.0.0-5_i386.deb (--install):
<coachJ>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<coachJ> Errors were encountered while processing:
<coachJ>  crossover-pro-3.0.0-5_i386.deb
<uniq> _tmdx120: not with a rt2500 wireless card, as far as i know.
<uniq> !paste > coachj
<uniq> coachj: I don't know what you can try now.
<_tmdx120> uniq: aaaaaargggg! The manual states explicitly that the card can act as a "soft Access Point" under LINUX. That is why I got it.
<uniq> _tmdx120: hmm it probably can, but i don't know how.
<coachJ> thks anyway, this is waht keeps Linux lagging behind the evil MS
<gnomefreak> coachJ: did you try sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<_tmdx120> uniq: thanks, sorry for sounding frustrated. Im eager to use linux a platform. but issues like this keep me from goin forward. Have any ideas?
* gnomefreak also asuming its dapper
<coachJ> no is that entire command
<coachJ> yes
<coachJ> ill try it
<gnomefreak> coachJ: yes entire command
<gnomefreak> without the ?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/download.php?id=464 that seems to build ok
<gnomefreak> its the same as doing --configure -package
<coachJ> jeff@kubuntu:/cdrom$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<coachJ> jeff@kubuntu:/cdrom$
<coachJ> now what
<gnomefreak> yuck
<uniq> coachj: everything is configured.
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: The very latest one doesn't
<gnomefreak> coachJ: hold a sec let me look back on what its giving you
<gnomefreak> coachJ: delete everything that you downloaded for crossover and sudo dpkg -r crossoverwhatever the name of the deb is.deb and re download it adn try again
<uniq> gnomefreak: it's on a cd.
<coachJ> its on CD
<gnomefreak> coachJ: ah
<gnomefreak> coachJ: did you mount the cd drive than try the dpkg -i command?
<coachJ> its mounted
<coachJ> yes
<gnomefreak> can you download the deb into your home dir than try it?
<coachJ> sure
<gnomefreak> coachJ: dpkg is saying it cant find the deb
<TheHighChild> does anyone use Gnump3d?
<coachJ> i'll move it to home and try it
<gnomefreak> ok let me know
<coachJ> thks
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: hello again. So, walk me through this. Will this work with Dapper?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: It should do - It does support hostapd as well
<TheHighChild> Newb question: When you save a file through konqueror or another KDE app, what is the "Save As" dialogue box and navigation screen called?
<coachJ> ok its here now what is the command /home/jeff/Downloads/Codeweavers CrossOver Office Pro 3.0
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Open konsole -> type apt-get install build-essential
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn:
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: DONE
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what next?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: sorry it should have been 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-2.6'
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: mkdir build
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: cd build
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Then download from the link I gave you before into build
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I got "you should explicitly select one to install' preceded by several candidates.
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: uname -a
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Im running with an AMD 64bit 3500+ on an ASUS MB
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Running kubuntu 64 bit ?
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yup
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: I need the kernel version 2.6.15 (and whatever is after it)
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: how do I check that?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: uname -a
<sensei> -r to avoid answers like "i686 GNU/Linux" ;)
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebo> hi
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-amd64-generic
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: OK done.
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what next?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Have you downloaded the file into ~/build ?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Using konqueror or firefox or whatever
<gnomefreak> coachJ: sorry its sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gnomefreak> coachJ: thats if its a .deb file
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I dont know whether to download generic 2.6.15-25.43 or xxx.39
<gnomefreak> .43
<gnomefreak> its the newest one
<_tmdx120> gnomefreak: ok
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/download.php?id=464 thats what you need to download (save it into build)
<coachJ> yes
<gnomefreak> coachJ: did it install?
<piotr_> :-)
<piotr_> ehlo
<coachJ> thats after I have Cd into the dir???
<coachJ> see above
<gnomefreak> just use cd <enter>
<gnomefreak> sorry no
<gnomefreak> coachJ: cd ~/downloads
<gnomefreak> type that
<coachJ> jeff@kubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<coachJ> Password:
<coachJ> dpkg: error processing filename.deb (--install):
<coachJ>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<coachJ> Errors were encountered while processing:
<coachJ>  filename.deb
<gnomefreak> coachJ: filename = whatever the name of the deb file is
<sensei> ...
<gnomefreak> coachJ: what is the name of the .deb file?
<coachJ> crossover-pro_3.0.0-5_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> coachJ: ok type sudo dpkg -i crossover-pro_3.0.0-5_i386.deb
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Ok, I now have rt2x00.tar.gz in build
<coachJ> its working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coachJ> thks sooooo much
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb
<coachJ> really thks alot
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: (from the still open terminal) tar xzvf rt2x00.tar.gz
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<coachJ> had to cd into my downlaods dir then run the command
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: cd rt2x00
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: make
<Hawkwind> Anyone know where to get a deb package of avimerge for Dapper by chance ?
<driz> hello people
<coachJ> learned something today
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: should I cd to rt2x00
<Lynoure> coachJ: :)
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: yes
<_tmdx120> oops sorry ok
<Lynoure> coachJ: I kind of believe that when a person says that, lots of us are smiling happily.
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok, DONE
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: So has it built ?
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: sudo make install
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: no error messages.
<uniq> !firefox kde
<ubotu> Go to http://konquefox.free.fr/ for tips and tricks on making Firefox more KDE-friendly.
<uniq> hot tip ^^
<root____> Hi, i'm from Catalonia (Spain) and i want to install mozilla firefox in kubuntu 6.06; I've downloaded the package but i don't know how i can install it (i've done the tar) and i don't know how i have to install it... if anyone can help me i'll be very happy
<root____> thanks.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: not that i know of but use google and type in for search avimerge.deb ;)
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok done
<gnomefreak> ok bbl got to run out for a few
<ryanakca> anybody else had trouble with kopete crashing when Initiating a chat with a "buddy" on the MSN Protocol
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: kdsu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: bash: kdsu: command not found
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Tried that actually and nothing is found at all :(
<Hawkwind> _tmdx120: kdesu not kdsu
<Philip5> Hawkwind: avimerge should be a part of the transcode package so try to install that
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Ok kate opened up with text.
<Howitzer> Where do i access the KDE Shortcuts?
<sja> root___ -> Why not just use Synaptic and install package?
<Howitzer> also, if i want to start yakuake on startup, do i just need to make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, what are you doing in a KDE channel? xD
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: I need to work out what needs to be blacklisted bear with me
<sja> don't use gnome ... but do use synaptic
<Hawkwind> Philip5: Thanks.  How did you find out it was part of transcode if I might ask ?
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: no problem at all, you are doing me a great favor.
<Howitzer> btw, can i add a kde-start menu -ALIKE menu with my favorite apps?
<Howitzer> like you have the 'drawer' for the gnome-panel
<ryanakca> sja: why not just use adept or aptitude
<Philip5> Hawkwind: i use video and graphics on linux... that's my main usage besides learning other stuff :)
<sja> I usually just use apt-get ... but, for GUI, I just prefer synaptic ... altho never tried aptitude
<Howitzer> i found aptitude confusing
<Howitzer> so i just use apt-get
<SrKlaudi> sja: hey! in synaptic i can see that firefox is installed but i can't run it..
<Howitzer> SrKlaudi, try firefox-bin ?
<Zaire> holy man that was a pain took me last 20 min to restore the proper xorg to get back into the GUI lol
<ryanakca> Howitzer: what... command mode aptitude, or the aptitude interface?
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: add 'blacklist rt2500' to the bottom of that file and then reboot (just the bits inside '')
<Howitzer> ryanakca, cli aptitude interface
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: add it to the bottom of the list?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<sja> When I installed 6.06 Firefox was installed ... it worked "out of the box" (after I disabled ipv6)
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: im saving
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok, now just reboot?
<Zaire> well looks like Im closer to getting dual monitor support
<h3sp4wn> _tmdx120: Yes
<_tmdx120> h3sp4wn: see you in 5 mins (I hope)
<SrKlaudi> Howitzer: in the folder that i have unzipped the tar of firefox there is a file called firefox-bin, do you say that i have to try this file?
<eromero> hi there guys, anyone knows how do i tell ubuntu to load the modules i currently have loaded on next restart?
<Philip5> eromero: add them to /etc/modules
<Philip5> if they don't load by themself
<Howitzer> SrKlaudi, yes
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know about the setup of mailman
<Howitzer> but SrKlaudi, i think there is a guide about that on the ubuntu wiki
<eromero> and how do i tell it no to load some modules on start?
<eromero> that was probably the right question :-D
<Hawkwind> jeroenvrp: It's a very indepth app.  Might try asking in #Mailman or somewhere like that
<Philip5> eromero: if it loads them it's probably needed
<jeroenvrp> Hawkwind: yes, but I never eceive any answer on #mailman
<Howitzer> i found out that Kubuntu is actually quite incomplete regarding KDE
<eromero> Philip5: it's loading bcm43xx for my wlan card and it's also loading ndiswrapper. bcm driver doesn't seem to work, ndiswrapper works, but only if bcm aint loaded, so i want to tel it not to load bcm*
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Im Back. now what?
<Howitzer> it doesn't include a lot of default KDE stuff
<Howitzer> why is that?
<Howitzer> is it all -that- large?
<uniq> howitzer: what is it you're missing?
<Howitzer> kde-games, kdeaddons
<Howitzer> that stuff
<Howitzer> kdeartwork, kdestyles,..
<uniq> they are optional modules.
<uniq> Don't fit on the cd, as other stuff have been prioritized.
<uniq> you can install them from adept.
<Howitzer> but they all say 'xxxx which comes default in KDE
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo modprobe rt2500pci
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: pastebin (to pastebin.ca) /sbin/ifconfig -a
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: you lost me. is pastebin a command?
<Howitzer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Howitzer> i'm off
<Howitzer> Bye guys!
<Howitzer> 'off
<SrKlaudi> bye Howitzer
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: sorry, Im a newbie moron. Im just getting used to the syntax.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what do I do?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: type /sbin/ifconfig -a into konsole and copy the output to pastebin.ca and give me the link
<tmdx120> pastebin.ca
<h3sp4wn> website
#kubuntu 2006-07-04
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: i sent it using that url in my window paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<Zaire> how do you view the history on Konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: So what is the link ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17127
<Eazy-> hi all. I have to deactivate and activate my network in kcontrol after every reboot to get online...anyone have a clue what might be wrong?
<Zaire> how do you view the history on Konqueror?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: kdesu kate /etc/modules
<eimajenthat> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eimajenthat> does wine have an irc channel?
<h3sp4wn> #winehq
<eimajenthat> thx
<tomek_> Hi
<Zaire> seriously I don't know this browser that well how do you view the history on Konqueror?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<tomek_> my name is Tom
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: add rt2500pci to the very bottom of that file and save it
<tomek_> I am from Poland
<tomek_> I have one qestions
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Done
<LjL> shoot
<tomek_> what is better firewwall to Kubuntu ???
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo apt-get install hostapd
<tomek_> Firestarter ??
<LjL> tomek_: many recommend it, yes. shorewall is also often cited
<tomek_> ok thanks
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: DONE
<Hawkwind> tomek_: I personally prefer ipkungfu
<tomek_> :)
<Hawkwind> tomek_: It's written and maintained by trappist here in #Kubuntu
<tomek_> ok
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: kdesu kate /etc/hostapd.conf
<eimajenthat> why doesn't pastebin ever seem to work in Konqueror?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: nothing in it.
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: kdesu /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: permission denied
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: you typed your password in wrong
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo hostapd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<tmdx120> Operation not supported
<tmdx120> Could not enable hostapd mode for interface wlan0
<tmdx120> hostap driver initialization failed.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: could not enable hostapd for interface wlan0
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: hostapd driver initialization failed
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17129
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<schneidexe> hi leute
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: try sudo hostapd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf again
<c11297> e ai ?
<schneidexe> hello. i'am am new to kubuntu but i like it allready very much. running the live cd currently, will install soon, but i first wanted to try out some things.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn:  no go this is the outputhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17130
<schneidexe> i am migrating from gentoo. so the only thing that keeps me from installing kubuntu right now is, that i am missing some packages i need
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I just looked. The file is actually there.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: should I cd to etc and then try it again
<schneidexe> can anybody tell me a source where i find aditional repositories for apt?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: You need the hostapd with support for the devicescape stack
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: what does that mean?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: You need a newer version of hostapd
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I just checked, the one I have is not upgradeable...
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: should I reinstall?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: sudo apt-get remove hostapd
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: back into konsole -> cd build
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok, Im there
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: wget http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/hostapd-0.5.4.tar.gz
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok, where do I put it?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: If you do the wget command it should put it into build
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: tar xzvf hostapd-0.5.4.tar.gz
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: cd hostapd
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: cd hostapd-0.5.4
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: ok
<BKaj> well, I install 32 bit dapper in place of the 64 bit version in order to facilitate easier and less problematic installs , but it seems nothing has changed with this version
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: cp defconfig .config
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: kdesu kate .config
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: kate is up
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: remove the # from the line CONFIG_DRIVER_DEVICESCAPE=y
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: And then save the file
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: make (from in the hostapd-0.5.4 directory
<phoenix198> Hello all; I could use a bit of help.  I've checked the forums, etc.. and gotten my problem partially solved.  I have a laptop running Kubuntu6.06 with a WiFi card builtin, bcm4306.  I cannot connect to my wireless network though, for some reason.  Anyone have some suggestions?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I got some errors. but its done
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Is the last line Error 1 ?
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: yes
<ubuntu_> bjrrr ttttttttttttt l m onde
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17131
<dueyfinster> Anyone get Konversation to use /away command successfully? It keeps crashing on me
<sja> phoenix198 -> Check out http://greg.primate.net/m6805/
<phoenix198> sja:  Thanks!  Similar model, not exactly the same, but I appreciate the help!
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: Still with me?
<zorglu1> dueyfinster: crashing ?
<zorglu1> wow no good. you sure ?
<dueyfinster> zorglu1: Yes, just crashes
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: I am trying to work out how to get hostapd to build properly
<phoenix198> sja:  Not quite what I'm looking for actually.  The wireless card is already working to the point where it sees my network; it just seems to refuse to actually connect for some reason.
<dueyfinster> zorglu1: I haven't started it in konsole, to see output
<zorglu1> dunno the solution. but it seems real bad
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: sorry, just checking in.
<dj_baggio> !saa7134
<ubotu> I know nothing about saa7134
<swhalen> hello. Has anyone gotten ivtv to work on dapper?
<sja> phoenix198 ->  Oh well, sorry.  Just saw the line at that URL that said ...
<sja> There are no linux drivers for the on-board Broadcom BCM4306 wireless card. However, you can still make it work under linux using NDISWrapper (which enables you to use the windows drivers in linux).
<Dannilion> that's not true
<Dannilion> I use a broadcom 4306 chipset in my card
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  I need your help then!
<Dannilion> ok :)
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: the kids are calling! Can I reach you later?
<Dannilion> you using Dapper?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: Maybe or maybe tommorow (It is midnight here)
<Pupeno> Is there a centralized place to post installation experiences ?
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  I have a bcm4306 also in my laptop.  It's recognizing the card now (used bcm43xx-fwcutter..) and it can see my home network.  However, it will not connect with all of the correct settings. :\
<visik7> anyone have a fix for bring up usplash when kdm shutdown ?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: The new driver is working which is a good sign at least
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  Yes, Dapper Drake, Kubuntu
<swhalen> hello. Has anyone gotten ivtv to work on dapper?
<pietro> qualche italiano?
<Dannilion> ok
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: great! then ther is hope.
<arcturus> hmmm .... kubuntu automatix is now out
<Dannilion> right
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arcturus> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294&highlight=kubuntu
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: I will try to track you sone later.
<tmdx120> h3sp4wn: THNKS!
<Dannilion> you know Kmenu -> Internet -> Wireless Manager
<pietro> 0k grazie ma come ci vado
<Dannilion> does that bring up any networks?
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  Stupidest question I will ask, but is there a difference between ESSID and SSID?
<h3sp4wn> tmdx120: ok I have one of those cards in a box somewhere I may install it and see if I Can get it working properly
<Dannilion> phoenix198: no
<pietro> join/#kubuntu-it
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  Wireless Assistant brings up the one Wireless network I have.
<Dannilion> and it won't let you connect to it?
<nekromaan> hello, i compiled a new kernel 2.6.17.3 and get this error msg http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=443368 , i also cant use my second hard drive, what options do i have to en/disable in the kernel menu?
<pietro> join/ #kubuntu-it
<phoenix198> Dannilion: No; it just sits on "connecting to 'homegroup'..."
<Pupeno> can't the installer create reiserfs partitions ?
<Dannilion> hummm
<phoenix198> And then fails
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: Have you also upgraded udev ?
<Dannilion> have you got any security on the network?
<phoenix198> Dannilion:  I have it set to pull an IP, etc.. and the Security is set to WEP Shared
<Dannilion> ok, can you disable any security for now?
<phoenix198> Dannilion: Sure.  One second.
<Dannilion> just to check you can connect ok
<BKaj> darn...I've forgotten the cmd for installing dpkg in the konsole !
<Dannilion> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<BKaj> ok thx Dannilion
<TheHighChild> Any suggested Instant Messengers that aren't Kopete or Gaim?
<Dannilion> amsn?
<phoenix_> Dannilion:  Back, got knocked off when disabling security on router.  I still cannot connect.
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> how do i upgrade udev? :/
<Dannilion> ok
<Dannilion> Erm... ypu
<Dannilion> you're going to have to ask someone with knowledge now
<Dannilion> mine worked straightaway with no security
<Dannilion> sorry :(
* Dannilion has hers deliberatly set with no security
<phoenix_> Dannilion: lol.  Did yours "just work." or did you have to use NDISWrapper or fwcutter to get it working?
<Dannilion> neither
<Dannilion> I downloaded a driver
<TheHighChild> Dannilion: Thanks but I need something to support Jabber, AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo
<Dannilion> oh, ok
<Dannilion> centericq does, but that's cli
<phoenix_> Dannilion:  What driver...?/  Where can I get it? :)
<Dannilion> you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper ?
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: What do  you need from 2.6.17 ?
<Dannilion> Thats where I found it
<phoenix_> Thanks for your help Dannilion!
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> kernel headers, and it will be good if i know why new kernels dont work, i had the same problem with the 2.6.17.1
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: The only way I managed to get 2.6.17 working on dapper was by backporting udev from debian sid
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: Can't Kopete do that ?
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: yeah, I'm looking for a messenger that isn't Kopete or Gaim. I think they both suck terribly
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> did you have the same problem, with mounting the other hard drive and device mapper?
<Sansana> what's so bad about kopete?
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: Try Psi
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: have you reported the suckiness to http://bugs.kde.org ?
<Pupeno> dueyfinster: it doesn't do what is expected.
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: Yep
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: Some stuff has changed name also
<dueyfinster> Pupeno: Transports?
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: My reasons for dislike are all aesthetic, not functionality
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> can you plz tell me where/how to upgrade it?
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: For example you need xtables support and all the iptables modules again
<TheHighChild> I'd love kopete if it weren't for the freaky little blue heads beside everyones name
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> where do i have to activate them?
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: It could quite easily hose your system so I am not willing to do it unless you tell me what you need from 2.6.17
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: You can turn that off and change icons, as far as I can recall
<Dannilion> yup
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: is that just it ? you'll go into the grail quest and use an application that doesn't integrate just because of some blue heads ?
<Dannilion> mine has the buddy icons next to the messages
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> but when will those new kernels run with the ubuntu system :( ... i need the kernel-headers for 2.6.15-25-386 to install vmware
<TheHighChild> dueyfinster: I tried everything to get rid of the blue heads. I can change everything bu them. i even trolled #kopete and they said the same
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: edgy eft will have 2.6.17
<Sansana> TheHighChild but you can change them into buddy icons
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: if you use pictures, you may be able to get rid of the blue heads.
<nekromaan> lool, do you know when edgy will come out? ^^
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> in dec ;)
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: Can't help it. I think all the icons suck but I could live with them, not the blue heads. i'll continue with gaim before I bog my UI down with crap
<OOD> october
<nekromaan> oh ok :D sorry
<nekromaan> really october?
<TheHighChild> Sansana: yes you can change them into buddy icons but I have hundreds (maybe thousands) of buddies. Changing them isn't an option
<OOD> yea, dapper was delayed by 2 months, but edgy is following the regular interval
<Sansana> TheHighChild if you really want to do so, what's so bad about blue heads? :)
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-25-386
<OOD> so in october :)
<Sansana> I really don't mind them
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: did you report on http://bugs.kde.org ? if it is importat to you, it might be importat for others (to be able to change the blue heads for... let's say, red heads or green hands).
<TheHighChild> Sansana: They're obfuscating
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: Ok. I'll make a note
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: Yep, You can change them unfortunately
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> i do not have them in my cache/sources; so i have to wait until edgy to compile new kernels?
<dueyfinster> Pupeno: Good suggestion
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: sorry typo can't
<h3sp4wn> nekromaan: You can compile 2.6.16 without problems on dapper
<TheHighChild> I like minimal disruption of my UI space. I have a 14" laptop screen, i just think it's very cluttered (kopete) I love gaim's layout but it doesn't seem to work very well with other clients
<Pupeno> dueyfinster: I don't understand why doesn't more people report bugs when they find something disturbing... this is not Microsoft; there are real developers to take care and fix it or something.
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> aha? which one, the latest?
<h3sp4wn> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.16.23.tar.gz
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: unfortunately thats the way it is at the moment. You should try switch to jabber with transports, or use a native application like wengo or skype (ugh), but then you have a cache 22 if you go for the latter
<dueyfinster> Pupeno: I know, we really should do more to encourage people
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: That is convincing your contacts to move
<nekromaan> <h3sp4wn> ok, thx, i hope it will work tomorrow
<h3sp4wn> That should just build normally
<TheHighChild> I'm alright with gaim. It works and looks clean. I was hoping for something that looked a little more KDe. Gonna try this PSI
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: You tried gaim 2?
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: Yeah, using it now but I don't see much difference (hard to believe it's a 2.0)
<Pupeno> Psi is a good Qt-based Jabber client. I recommend it, along with exodus, to all Win users.
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: however, I get lets reports of problems
<nekromaan> thx good night !
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: do! I love the simolicity of Psi, and it works very well in KDE. You can set up transports to different protocols, its not hard
<TheHighChild> dueyfinster: I see MSn and jabber icons, off hand do you know if it supports AIM?
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: Yes it does, heres a guide with Miranda client: http://www.bigblueball.com/forums/google-talk-news/33739-connect-google-talk-aim-msn-yahoo.html
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: Psi isn't that different
<Pupeno> what kernel should I install for intel core duo ? (that has smp support ?)
<TheHighChild> dueyfinster: Will take a look, thanks. I'll follow up with my experiences
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: I recommend jabber.cz (Czech republic one) as a transport
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: AIM, Yahoo and MSN are supported on Jabber.cz
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: You can also get IRC, ICQ, Gadu-Gadu, Novell and RSS transports, but they are a bit of a niche
<TheHighChild> ICQ should work if I can get AIM working. if nothing else, i can add ICQ clients through AIM and vice versa now that they're co-owned
<TheHighChild> dueyfinster: So do i need to register to a transport?
<dueyfinster> TheHighChild: Yep, also see http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.shtml for a comprehensive server list
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: you don't need to register on the server where the transport is running. You only need a jabber account.
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: Ok. I have an account on nedbsd.nl
<humbert> hello all
<Fiya_werkin> how can you tell what 'device' your burner is?
<carl_> cdrecord -scanbus
<Fiya_werkin> but that doesn't say which /dev/ it is?
<eimajenthat> authenticationkeys!
<eimajenthat> no, wait
<eimajenthat> !authenticationkeys
<humbert> somebody know how to debug ktorrent ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about authenticationkeys
<humbert> error : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45119
<humbert> allo ?
<humbert> nothing works with that OS
<humbert> my computr bugs 2 X more
<Pupeno> what kernel should I install for intel core duo ? (that has smp support ?)
<D4m4ge> bye all
<humbert> smbdy can help me with this ktorrent error ?
<humbert> what i do ?
<humbert> i enter something in konsole ?
<humbert> i desinstall or reinstall the soft ?
<carl_> depending on your amount of drives it should be /dev/hdc
<humbert> heu speak newbie please
<sensei> humbert: Is that your bugreport?
<humbert> i install kubuntu yesterday
<carl_> sorry, I was speaking to Fiya_werkin
<humbert> yes error : SISGABRT
<humbert> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45119
<sensei> Why do you keep pasting that link?
<humbert> because i dont see an answer to my bug
<humbert> normally there is a manual when you have an error
<sensei> That's hardly your bug
<humbert> THERE IS NO REAL DEBUGGING ?
<humbert> sorry no MAJ
<sensei> man gdb
<sensei> If you know how to debug, you'd know how to find a debugger, so don't bother
<Fiya_werkin> sorry, carl_ i think its /dev/hda1, can't seem to get makedvd to work right tho
<humbert> so no posibility to debug
<sensei> humbert: Surely.. just that I strongly doubt you are able to
<sensei> Fiya_werkin: Looking for your burner, are you?
<humbert> there is no possibility you take control of my computer ?
<humbert> or something like that ?
<carl_> do you have a cdrom0 or so in /media?
<Fiya_werkin> sensei: found it, it's /dev/hda
<sensei> humbert: Yes there is, but you don't want that
<humbert> i want a computer working
<humbert> just that
<Fiya_werkin> getting error : mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image. trying to burn with makedvd
<sensei> Fiya_werkin: Okay, good.. dmesg |grep hda could've told you that ;) Just a tip for next time
<Fiya_werkin> i have a feeling it's going to be the same as the mkfifo error i had earlier, can't work on vfat partitions
<sensei> humbert: Yeah, then it's not a good idea to invite complete strangers to take control over your pc
<sensei> humbert: What's the problem anyways?
<humbert> just ktorrent not working
<humbert> and my computer gets blocked on internet
<sensei> 'not working' that's great
<humbert> maybe i dont parameter my computer correctly
<crimsun> could you be more descriptive about ktorrent "not working"?
<humbert> yes i was thinking linux was reliable
<sensei> When you get a flat tire and leave it to the work shop and they ask you what the problem is, you say "it doesn't work"?
<humbert> well i know some informatics but on windows
<sja> humbert-> some ISP block bit torrent protocol ....
<humbert> its my firsts steps on linux
<sja> if you can't get Ktorrent working, try Azureus (it's better anyway, IMHO)
<humbert> and honnestly i am quite confused to face all these problems
<humbert> but i try to improve my understanding of linux distributions
<humbert> azureus ?
<humbert> like bittorrent ?
<sensei> humbert: You have yet to define 'doesn't work'
<humbert> well i try to open ktorrent
<humbert> and there is a error message
<humbert> simple
<sensei> WHAT ERROR MESASGE?!
<sensei> *breathe slowly ten times and completely ignore humbert*
<humbert> application torent stops
<humbert> and create a signal 6 SIGABRT
<humbert> ignore ?
<humbert> you ignore new users in the sh..?
<humbert> ok
<gemidjy> anyone has idea how to disable "KOrganizer Power daemon" to settle itself in the tray when I start Kontact ? (I dont use reminders)
<humbert> i let you use linux and i will use windows like 95% users
<humbert> with this behavious be sure not to develop your community
<sensei> You excpect someone to stop you?
<sensei> expect*
<humbert> stop what ?
<sensei> nm
<humbert> just tell me what i do with this webpage ?
<Frederick> folks isnt there a yacc package?
<gemidjy> sensei: stfu, dont feed him
<sensei> gemidjy: I won't
<sensei> Feed it that is
<humbert> i copy the indications in konsole ?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there is an amarok 1.4.1 .deb out there for dapper?
<gemidjy> humbert: how do u expect to get help after that, so give up
<sensei> Frederick: Would byacc do ?
<humbert> after what ?
<gemidjy> bur[n] er: just was checking amarok.kde.org and sow it is down
<Frederick> sensei, I think it would do as bison would do but they are not the same thing
<bur[n] er> gemidjy: i think it's because of the digg story
<gemidjy> haha, might be
<crimsun> bur[n] er: I think imbrandon made some
<bur[n] er> gemidjy: i didn't see any mention of one on kubuntu.org... usually mr riddell makes them
<sensei> I suppose not, since it'd be redundant if it was :) If you can't find a third party .deb somewhere.. use the source, Luke.. or w/e :)
<bur[n] er> crimsun: don't suppose you have an url?
<gemidjy> bur[n] er: build from source after all :)
<crimsun> bur[n] er: I don't
<bur[n] er> I don't wanna get all the dev libs and all that jazz ;)
* gemidjy lags
<h3sp4wn> "deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/ ./"
<bur[n] er> :)
<gemidjy> worth trying its stability
<bur[n] er> i'm anxious to try the last.fm stuff
<gemidjy> i did under slack, it crashed
<gemidjy> might be the connection
<Glassius> i'm trying to get frequency scaling to work properly on my pentium-m, but for some reasons there only seems to be two available steps, 600mhz and 1,5ghz...any idea on how to get the other steps working?
<KinGetana> hmm.. is the mplayer supposed to show me the bitrates and such when playin files?
<bur[n] er> mine just worked :\
<Glassius> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" returns "1500000 600000", the same does cpufreq-info
<KinGetana> i somehow just can not find a way to get qualityinformation of my clips.. :(
<bur[n] er> KinGetana: kaffeine?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is there going to be an update for the 2.6.17.3 kernel?
<gemidjy> where can I find the original sources.lst file from Kubuntu Dapper?
<crimsun> CheeseBurgerMan: for dapper? no.
<sensei> KinGetana: yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright.
<sensei> VIDEO:  MPEG2  480x480  (aspect 2)  29.970 fps  2496.0 kbps (312.0 kbyte/s)
<sensei> Like so
<CheeseBurgerMan> Out of curiosity, why not?
<crimsun> CheeseBurgerMan: we don't discard 8 months of stabilisation work to just plop in a new kernel.
<gemidjy> Kde seems faster under Kubuntu...strange
<gemidjy> were there tweaks on KDE too ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK. I thought it was already updated once from 2.6.15.23 or something
<h3sp4wn> gemidjy: Faster than what ?
<gemidjy> h3sp4wn: faster than on other distros
<crimsun> CheeseBurgerMan: yes, 2.6.15 (abi 25.43)
<KinGetana> bur[n] er: thaks a buck :D finally i got them, funny though, it doesn't play any of those files, but it does show the codecs, still, the bitrate remains a mystery.. any idea how that could be seen?
<gemidjy> and why I have only "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686" while I have Linux 2.6.15-25-386 as kernel (no 2.6.15-25-386 in apt-cache search either)
<h3sp4wn> gemidjy: For me kde run's much faster under kanotix (On my laptop with limited resources)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pardon the ignorance, but how is this kernel worse than that upgrade?
<gemidjy> h3sp4wn: well on my laptop gnome is the fastest environment
<KinGetana> sensei: nice, how'd that happen :) ?
<Glassius> does anyone have an idea on how to get the other frequency steps working?
<h3sp4wn> gemidjy: Do you have alot of memory ? (I only have 256Mb on mine and gnome is dog slow as is kubuntu) but kanotix is fast (and has kde)
<TheHighChild> dueyfinster: I played with PSi a bit and got everything working, however I don't think i am going to adopt it. It would take me a whole day just to reauthenticate all of my buddies
<sensei> KinGetana: It's in the output when starting a clip just as usual
<Kadran> hi all, does any one have any knowlage about 'Layout Engines' like Gecko and Trident
<raytray25> does Kontact auto check for mail?
<nixternal> if you set it to do so raytray25
<nixternal> you need to configure kmail in order to do so
<raytray25> Ok.
<raytray25> Where under that menu?
<nixternal> in kontact goto "Settings > Configure Kmail"
<nixternal> then goto "Accounts > Modify"
<nixternal> you will see the interval checking there
<raytray25> Thank You.
<nixternal> np sir
<KinGetana> sensei: if it's ok with u, could u kinda draw a map for me? im not quite sure what u mean by "output when starting a clip just as usual", so like mplayer/what/where?
<KinGetana> in the options, i just don't see an option saying output, anywhere
<m_tadeu> can anyone help with SynCE?
<sensei> KinGetana: If you start a clip/movie from a console
<sensei> And you'll probably have to scroll up a line or two, and you'll see four lines of =========
<sensei> Just over the first set of =============, that line is visible
<nixternal> m_tadeu: you might receive a better answer if you visit #synce
<nixternal> although there is only 1 person in that channel
<m_tadeu> nixternal: would be nice, but noone there :)
<nixternal> what issue are you having?
<nixternal> are you using syncekonnector
<m_tadeu> nixternal: i'm in a previous fase...trying to use rapip
<KinGetana> sensei; ok, so i'll just have to get used to using the console :) i'm still kinda stuck in the win time, so more used to grafical solutions, thanks, i'll give it a go o/
<sensei> Does anyone know of a debian package for icpld ?
<nixternal> ok m_tadeu you just confused me with all that...i have never used synce, as i just posted a comment from their website in my last question
<sensei> Or ubuntu
<m_tadeu> nixternal: oki...thx anyway :)
<nixternal> sorry i couldn't help on that one
<m_tadeu> nixternal: its ok...btw, when iptables -L is enptry, it means that everything is open, right?
<sensei> Yes
<BKaj> things seem ok now , I managed to get automatix installed and it installed my choices ...Yay !
<sensei> Well, you could be running ipchains, but that's *highly unlikely*
<m_tadeu> thx guys :)
<BKaj> but I had to switch to 32 bit cuz the 64 wasn't working for my choices
<CheeseBurgerMan> Should've used EasyUbuntu. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Works quite well on amd64
<BKaj> CheeseBurgerMan: too late now ...hindsight is 20-20 where were ya 6 hrs ago when i was asking for advice :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> 6 hours ago I was...exercising. :P
<raytray25> Konqueror isn't loading all the images on a website.
<CheeseBurgerMan> raytray25: Adblock turned on?
<raytray25> actually yes.
<raytray25> let me toggle that
<raytray25> Ah thanks. is there a way the images can load with ad block off?
<lucas> allright i finally installed kubuntu! is there a way to install the nvidia driver patch?
<crimsun> it's a known issue if you're using 3.5.3, raytray25
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ow, glad I use Flock.
<crimsun> there's a fix for it
<raytray25> i'm using 3.5.2 if you talking about konqueror version...
<raytray25> Where can i find the fix?
<crimsun> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128566
<raytray25> is it the thing at the bottem that's called patch?
<raytray25> it opened an attachment.cgi
<raytray25> what do i do with it?
<poopyhead> the kubuntu installer dies at the end when it tries to install grub, could it be that grub doesn't like the xfs partition?
<poopyhead> er, rather, my / is xfs and I don't have a separate boot, so does grub just not work on xfs or is it known to work?
<crimsun> grub works with xfs
<poopyhead> well crap
<poopyhead> I was hoping xfs was the problem, trying w/ ext3 now..
<lucas> hi
<poopyhead> ah, it worked!
<lucas> i cant install the nvidia drivers
<poopyhead> grub no likie xfs
<poopyhead> cya, time to reboot
<raytray25> how do add the patch to konqueror?
<avcib> lucas: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sensei> raytray25: Designate an hour or two in your calendar, get the source, use the 'patch' command, rebuild and enjoy
<lucas> avcib: thank you.
<arcturus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<raytray25> sensei: i have time now, your not serious are you? source of konqueror?
<sensei> I am
<raytray25> Where do i find the source?
<sensei> I don't know much about the kubuntu way of things, but if you're lucky, some kind soul will apply it and release an update soon
<sensei> Oh don't even go there ;) I'm not falling for this one. It's bound to break me down into tears
<BKaj> hmmm, can't seem to find the keyboard config list in the hardware ...any sugestions ?
<Tommy2k4> how do i configure php to work with mysql
<Tommy2k4> phpmyadmin works fine
<sysbob> hello
<sysbob> could someone please help me instal gimpshop on dapper?
<sensei> sysbob: You're asking for someone to hold your hand, or you have an actual question?
<sysbob> well i don't see the package anywhere
<sysbob> only rpms
<sysbob> and i converted the rpm to a deb and it givs me erros
<sysbob> so i do't know what to try next
<Tommy2k4> maybe try sudo apt-get install gimpshop
<sysbob> gimpshop is not a package name
<sysbob> in my sources
<sensei> http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop-2.2.11.tar.bz2  There you go
<Tommy2k4> sudo apt-cache search gimpshop
<sysbob> that sudo command returns nothing
<lucas> avcib: i dont have synaptic
<sysbob> sensi: is that tar file sources?
<sensei> Yes
<sysbob> i wouldn't know howto compile and install from sources
<Tommy2k4> ./configure
<Tommy2k4> make
<sensei> Google knows
<Tommy2k4> sudo make install
<sensei> And Tommy2k4
<bimberi> s/sudo make install/checkinstall/
<bimberi> oops, *sudo checkinstall*
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a replacement for "make install", when compiling. It will inflate a .deb package for you to install, which will then be listed in the database. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<arcturus> he needs to install certain install packages, right?
<arcturus> utilities of some sort?
<sensei> arcturus: Yes, hopefully they exist in the repos, otherwise he's left with sources
<arcturus> what are they?
<arcturus> simply typing 'make' won't work
<arcturus> without the compile utilities
<bimberi> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<sensei> build-essensial
<sensei> build-essential even
<sysbob> okay i am getting a bunch of different advice :(
<sysbob> so untar the download step 1
<sysbob> then ./compile .. ?
<arcturus> i think you need to: apt-get install build-essential
<arcturus> this makes the other stuff work
<sensei> sysbob: I really see no point in anyone of us sitting here and wite something that 1000000 of people already have written on sites found through google
<Tommy2k4> grr
<sysbob> sensei: i would know where to begin without some help
<sensei> sudo apt-get install build-essential && tar -jxvf gimpshop-2.2.11.tar.bz2 && cd gimpshop-2.2.11 && ./configure && make && checkinstall
<Tommy2k4> could my pc get any slower
<sensei> There, hope you learned something and never have to ask this again.
<sysbob> ./configure is not in the package
<sensei> Thing is, most people don't. They're back here, a week later "How do I extract a .tar.bz2 file?".. and wait for someone to spoon feed them again
<sensei> Ok, so leave that part out then
<sysbob> sudo make gives me errors no target specified
<sysbob> no makefile found
<sysbob> and i am in the right fdir
<sensei> sysbob: sh autogen.sh ?
<Tommy2k4> well check
<Tommy2k4> type ls
<sysbob> gimpshop-2.2.1
<sysbob> it's not there
<sensei> ffs
<sensei> cd gimpshop-2.2.1
<sysbob> makefile.msc is all
<sysbob> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<sysbob> flashpc@flash:~/gimpshop/gimp-2.2.11$
<jehnx> How can I change the auto-start options of programs?  I've got amaroK starting as soon as I log in, and I don't wish for it to.
<sensei> Ok, I don't know what kinf of package you've downloaded.. but when I downloaded that file, it surely gave me a configure script
<sensei> jehnx: Wild stab in the dark, check out ~/.kde/Autostart
<jehnx> Yeh, I looked in there but nothing is located in it.
<jehnx> Thanks, though.  Anyone else have another idea?
<sysbob> okay i ran ./confiure but make still give sme the no target error
<sysbob> hrm hold on
<sysbob> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is requ
<jehnx> Also, oftentimes I open programs, they appear in the taskbar as if they're loading, but they never do load, and eventually disappear from the taskbar.  Ideas on why?
<sensei> jehnx: I've 'discovered' that if you don't close a program when you log out/reboot, it's restore with the session next time you log in
<sensei> So maybe try and close all apps, log out, and log back in, and see if they still autostart
<jehnx> sensei: Ok, well maybe that's it, then, I'll give it a try next time I log out.  Thanks for your input.  :)
<sensei> jehnx: Any time
<sensei> sysbob: So the natural thing to do is.. ?
<sysbob> get xml-parser-pm
<avcib> jehnx: go to System Settings and select KDE Components. Then select Session Manager. You can select whether to restore or not your old session there.
<jehnx> avcib: Will do.  thanks.  :)
<sensei> -perl
<jehnx> Also, oftentimes I open programs, they appear in the taskbar as if they're loading, but they never do load, and eventually disappear from the taskbar.  Ideas on why?
<avcib> jehnx: Also you can add applications to be excluded from sessions, you can add amarok there
<jehnx> avcib: All right.  It seems that when it opens it always wants a root password, too, as do a few other programs I open up, for some reason.
<sensei> jehnx: It's because they sometimes need to update root owned files
<Tommy2k4> im having the same problem
<Tommy2k4> i right clicked a file and went edit as root
<Tommy2k4> after like 2mins nothing has came up so i do it again
<jehnx> Exactly, tommy2k4.
<Tommy2k4> this time the kdesu box comes up so i type pw in and now after 2 mins kate still hasnt opened
<Tommy2k4> finally it opened
<Tommy2k4> in kwrite instead of kate o_O
<vem0m> yea kwrite is sometimes more stable with root as user kate has issues :)
<Tommy2k4> ah
<jehnx> Anyone know why my sound would be very ... delayed?
<avcib> Tommy2k4: might be some problem with kdesu... try typing "kdesu kate path/to/file" from konsole and see what error it gives if any..
<jehnx> Like, if an error pops up, it's a good half second to a second before I hear anything.  On another box, it comes up automatically with a sound.
<Tommy2k4> avcib, its prolly cos my comp is going amazingly slow for some reason
<vem0m> drivers check them or reinstall or initialize them
<sensei> jehnx: artsd is a known pile of crap.. at least traditionally, don't know about later versions though
<vem0m> reboot
<Tommy2k4> ima try ctrl alt escape
<vem0m> if that doesn't fix it then PANIC!
<sensei> vem0m: First thing to check is always sound daemons
<sysbob> so how do i find the package name for XML::Parser perl ?
<vem0m> true :P
<jehnx> I went into sound config, screwed with it a bit, etc.  I don't have any actual direct drivers for this onboard sound, though, unfortunately.
<sensei> sysbob: libxml-parser-perl
<vem0m> heh
<sysbob> ty ... how could i have found that name for myself so i wouldn't have had to ask?
* vem0m hates onboard crap NICs are good tho
<jehnx> Thanks for you guys' help.  I'm out now.  :)  later
<sensei> sysbob: Good question, I like that attitude, unfortunately I cant tell you relly.. I 'just knew'
<sensei> Later jehnx
<sysbob> :(
<murilo> Boa Noite.
<sysbob> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed.
<sensei> What's the line under it?
<sensei> If any
<sysbob> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<sysbob> that's all there is
<sysbob> it's the last line
<Tommy2k4> ive edited php.ini, how do i restart the php/mysql/apache server
<Tommy2k4> or would ctrl alt backspace do that automatically
<sensei> sysbob: Hm, there should be a few lines above it
<sensei> Tommy2k4: No.. /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<sensei> or apache or whatever it may be called
<sysbob> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.4.5... no
<Tommy2k4> bash: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<sensei> Tommy2k4: "or whatever it may be called"
<Tommy2k4> o sry
<sysbob> what is GLIB?
<Tommy2k4> hm mysql still not working
<Tommy2k4> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/config.inc.php on line 4
<sysbob> Perl wrappers for the GLib utility and Object libraries
<sensei> sysbob: What does config.log say about glib ?
<sensei> And just out of curiosity, what's the differnce between gimp and gimpshop ?
<sysbob> conftest.c:49:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<sensei> Ok, install libglib2.0-dev
<sysbob> configure:24296: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.4.5
<sensei> -dev means -development, and contains header files (.h)
<sysbob> result no
<sensei> Those are needed for compiling stuff, while the libglib2.0 package provides the runtime libraries alone which the binaries are linked to
<sysbob> libglib-perl in my package manager is a lower version than that
<sensei> perl ?
<sensei> 21:28:41 < sensei> Ok, install libglib2.0-dev
<sysbob> okay ... thanks ... so my question is still how would i know all this stuff?
<sensei> If you pay close attention to what people (like me and others who help) say, and actually reflect upon it, you'll learn
<sensei> And also, googling and trying (and failing) for yourself is a good way to learn
<sysbob> because someone had said there were 100000 guides to this, and i can't even get the package names reuired to build down
<sensei> Actually, that was me
<sysbob> oh
<sensei> But then I got bored and figured, what the heck, I'll cut him some slack
<sysbob> well thanks for helping me :)
<sysbob> now i need gtk+
<sensei> Now, based on what we did with glib.. what do you suggest we install? :)
<sysbob> would that be the actual libs of the dev stuff?
<sysbob> of = or
<mitul> hi I am almost a noob. would this be the right channel to ask some basic question
<sysbob> i don't know the package name ...or how to find it
<sensei> sysbob: apt-cache search libgtk
<Tommy2k4> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/config.inc.php on line 4
<sensei> And since we compile, we need .h files.. and .h files are found in -dev packages
<Tommy2k4> why would that happen when phpmyadmin works fine
<sensei> Tommy2k4: Maybe phpmyadmin doesn't use mysql_connect() o.O
<sysbob> oh geeez ...that gave me back 4 screens of results
<sensei> sysbob: Then you pipe that output to your favourite 'pager'.. I suggest less
<Tommy2k4> unlikely lol
<sensei> As in apt-cache search libgtk | less
<sysbob> like } more
<sysbob> or | more
<sensei> Yeah, or |more
<sysbob> still, how do i pick out which packages out of that list to install?
<sensei> What's the error message?
<sensei> What version does it need, more exactly
<sysbob> conftest.c:51:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<sysbob> configure:24296: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.4.5
<sensei> The output of the configure script
<sysbob> oops
<sysbob> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4... no
<sysbob> there
<sensei> Okay, so version 2 of libgtk
<sysbob> libgtk2.0-dev then?
<sensei> Yaay
<leppards> where is the config file for the screensavers module
<sysbob> that breaks things
<sensei> Breaks what? :O
<sysbob> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not goi...
<sysbob> Depends: libcairo2-dev but it is not go
<sensei> Oh joy, now I'm starting to get lost.. I'm not all that familiar with apt actually
<sensei> It won't give you the option to install anyways?
<sensei> Or does it say why it won't install them?
<sensei> Gah, I only have 29% battery left
<Tommy2k4> ffs still cant get mysql working
<sysbob> no
<sysbob> let me try snyaptic
<sysbob> it says Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable ..
<sysbob> E: Broken packages
<sysbob> and gives no options
<sensei> :/ apt weirdness.. I just tried on my system, works here
<sensei> But you never answered my question, you owe me that :) What's the difference between gimp and gimpshop ?
<Hawkwind> gimpshop is for more video stuff isn't it ?
<sensei> Ah ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, it's a hacked version of gimp made to look like photoshop.
<roadrunner> and it sucks =D
<roadrunner> Regular GIMP is better (Or regular photoshop)
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I was thinking gimpshop is what used to be called filmgimp
<sysbob> Depends: libpango1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: That's now Cinepaint. ;)
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: That's it.  I get confused in my old age :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<sysbob> impshop is gimp skinned into the photoshop interface
<roadrunner> Yeah, but like I said, regular Gimp is definately better
<roadrunner> or Regular photoshop
<sysbob> so it's photoshop for linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> To be honest, I found GimpShop weirder than regular Gimp.
<roadrunner> I use Photoshop CS2 all the time on my windows machine and it is great. Gimp is also great and feature filled, but gimpshop just seemed to ruin it for me
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use Gimp on Win & Kubuntu :P
<roadrunner> They both have extremely high learning curves, pick one and stick with it. I honestly think Gimp is a great contender for photoshop.
<roadrunner> Me too Cheeseburger. I am brand new to Kubuntu, I always used Gimp on XP
<roadrunner> I am an A+ certified guy, lol, I always used windows. But I discovered I was using more and more open source stuff, so why not go all out? Overall I think Photoshop CS2 does indeed beat out the Gimp, but it is very very close
<sysbob> sensi: thanks for the help :)
<sensei> Okay, I'm sorry, but as I said, I'm no apt-ninja.. and this is package manager hell! What you could do is install libgtk manually from source.. or find someone who knows his way around apt to sort that out for you.. I gotta save some battery as I'm on my way to a huge presentation in a minute or two
<sensei> sysbob: I won't say 'any time'.. but no prolem ;)
<sensei> Laters
<sysbob> cya
<roadrunner> Hey, I have a, hopefully, simple question pertaining to music
<OOD> alright
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hopefully you ask it soon so it can be answered. :P
<roadrunner> I just switched to Linux as I said, and I connected my Ipod and opened Amarok. I basically just want to copy all of my music off of my Ipod and burn it to my library in Amarok
<roadrunner> I was just going to copy/paste it from my opod but then they have sensless crappy filenames and are in no way organized
<OOD> have you updated amarok to 1.4 ?
<roadrunner> Um... I guess not
<roadrunner> I have whatever came with Kubuntu... the newest version
<roadrunner> lemme check my Amarok version
<CheeseBurgerMan> I *think* that's 1.3.9
<OOD> that might help, i think there's better support for ipods
<roadrunner> 1.3.9, you are correct
<roadrunner> can I update within Amarok, or how should I update it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4, and packages are available for Ubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
* CheeseBurgerMan gives ubotu a carrot.
<OOD> here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<OOD> then just fetch updates and upgrade
<OOD> damm i got beaten to it :P
<roadrunner> erm... how? lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<roadrunner> Im looking at it now
<roadrunner> I am a complete linux nub =D
<OOD> run those 2 lines in konsole
<OOD> then go to adept and add that third line to the repository
<roadrunner> see, that's weird to switch to, lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> roadrunner: add one of the repos to /etc/apt/sources.list then run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<roadrunner> Windows, you download everything and run the installer...
<OOD> yea
<roadrunner> its kinda weird to learn to do everything with the prompt =D
<roadrunner> I like it... I like prompts... It's just I have to learn all over again >_<
<CheeseBurgerMan> You don't have to, it's just easier to explain. :P
<OOD> yea i felt the same way
<roadrunner> ok, I ran the first command it downloaded something without a problem
<roadrunner> then I ran the second line and got this
<roadrunner> roadrunner@roadrunner-desktop:~$ deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<roadrunner> bash: deb: command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, you add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<OOD> yea, the 1 line you wrote is actually 2
<roadrunner> oh, lol
<roadrunner> I copy/paste...  my bad =D
<roadrunner> so writing the other line in etc/apt/sources.list is essentially the same as going into the Adept manager, going to mange repositories, and then adding that URL to the server list, right?
<OOD> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<roadrunner> ok, cool... So I could have done this within the gui... I am slowly catching on ^_^
<OOD> adept is basically a GUI for apt-get
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just more universal to debian based distros, and easier for me to explain. :)
<roadrunner> I never really understood that...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Understood what?
<roadrunner> the principal behind typing apt-get install nameofsomething
<Muki-DA> Anyone know where I can find the ffmpeg plugin for k3b?
<roadrunner> what is apt-get? Just something that lets you download packages?
<zblach> roadrunner: download & install
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<CheeseBurgerMan> roadrunner: It automagically installs a package and it's dependancies.
<OOD> yesh, and Adept is just a GUI for it
<OOD> automagically, lol
<zblach> and Synaptic is a better GUI for it ;)
<roadrunner> Alright. I figured out how to use the GUI, but I am one that wants to know how to do it myself =D
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<OOD> i hate Synaptic
<vem0m> i use apt-get or adept
<OOD> but that's just me ;P
<roadrunner> apt-get just means to download it... then install says to install whatever you just download. Then the filename is the package you want to download or install, right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I never bother using Adept/Synpatic. They're both fine, but Yakuake makes using apt-get more convenient.
<zblach> Yakuake?
<OOD> roadrunner: no apt-get is the program name
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, it's a quake style console.
<roadrunner> ... so you use the first command, apt-get to tell it that's the program you are using... then install filename simply tells it which file you want to install?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It scrolls down from the top of your screen, and you can type in your commands as you would in any other terminal. (konsole for example)
<Muki-DA> apt-getting it now =3
<roadrunner> and it just browses the repositories you have added in the source.list file?
<vem0m> just use terminal and apt-get then lmao
<OOD> roadrunner: ues basically
<OOD> whatever you can do in Adept, you can do with apt-get in the command line
<TheHighChild> anyone using psi?
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's PSI?
<CheeseBurgerMan> (that would be a 'no' from me)
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: It's an Instant Messenger
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<vem0m> i use gaim
<vem0m> :P
<roadrunner> ok, so anyways, I added that to the sources.list file, now what do I do to install it?
<lucas> i can't access my floppy drive in konqueror
<CheeseBurgerMan> roadrunner: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<OOD> or just press the fetch updated button in adept ;)
<kenny> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<kenny> i should really memorize that package name lol..
<zblach> lib cutie three empty dev
<OOD> *tries cs2 in wine* let's see how this goes
<roadrunner> um... when I hit fatch updates, it went through the updates, then all of my packages dissapeard
<roadrunner> now there aren't any packages showing in adept
<OOD> adept's a little buggy
<TheHighChild> OOD: let me know. I've heard lots of good things
<OOD>  restart it
<roadrunner> ok
<kenny> kde headers = ?
<OOD> kenny: it's kde-devel or something like that
<CheeseBurgerMan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> !kdeheaders
<lucas> !mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdeheaders
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenny> OOD: found it it's kdebase-dev just had to see it to remember
<SystematicDub> hey all, ok I have a dumb question.  For the DVD kubuntu cds can you have a disk drive and play them or do you need a dvd drive?  Oh, or is it called DVD kubuntu because it's larger so it needs a DVD-RW too work?
<OOD> dvd's can only be read in dvd drives
<CheeseBurgerMan> The DVD version of Kubuntu you need to have a DVD drive. If you don't, get a CD version.
<roadrunner> rofl
<cpk1> SystematicDub: are you answering your question inside your question? either they are CD's or DVD's
<cpk1> SystematicDub: if its a dvd you need a dvd drive
<cpk1> if its a cd you can have either
<lucas> hey i cant hear anything when i play it in amarok
<driz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell lucas about restrictedformats
<roadrunner> ok... now, I have 1.4... how do I rip all my music from my Ipod?
<kakalto> woo!
<kakalto> ^-^
<roadrunner> I can play it on my computer... but I want to add it to my library and stuff seperated by Artist/Album... just like WMP used to do
<kakalto> japanese input is great
<kakalto> =))
<OOD> roadrunner: go to options and autodetect media device
<OOD> roadrunner: i'm just guessing here since i don't have an iPod ;)
<SystematicDub> ok I meant (and yes that first question was answered in a question :-) ) that I would need a dvd-rw if I were to download a kubuntu dvd.
<roadrunner> oh, it detected it and everything
<SystematicDub> hehe sorry I'm so confusing
<roadrunner> and it is listed in my "collection"
<roadrunner> but the music is still residing on my Ipod, not my harddrive
<roadrunner> I want to copy it somewhere on my harddrive... but Im not seeing any way to do that
<roadrunner> Amarok automatically detected the Ipod, so that wasn't a problem... I just don't have any way of getting music off of it
<roadrunner> does anyone here use an Ipod with linux?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ipod
<CheeseBurgerMan> maybe
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, maybe that?
<roadrunner> Ill look at it... it seems like that is for adding music... I want to rip my music FROM the ipod TO my pc
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know, but it _may_work backwards.
<roadrunner> well, sorta... I ripped music to it, but the ipod renames the file names and places them all in one folder
<bur[n] er> roadrunner: ever use "yamipod" ?
<roadrunner> I want a way to rip them from the media player, that way they will be organized with the Artist/Album/TrackName
<OOD> ill be back soon, gonna reboot into xp (whoah haven't done that in ages :P)
* bur[n] er would advise against it for OOD 
<OOD> eh?
<roadrunner> He doesn't think rebooting into windows is a wise idea =D
<bur[n] er> just teasin OOD ;)
<roadrunner> lol... because windows sucks
<OOD> yesh i see :P
<OOD> cs2 refuses to install in wine, so gonna install it in windows and see how it runs in wine :P
<roadrunner> lol... I love CS2
<roadrunner> that is the only thing I am going to miss about my Windows installation
<bur[n] er> silly gamers ;)
<roadrunner> (I removed it completely)
* bur[n] er plays war3 occassionally via wine
<zblach> lol
<roadrunner> CS2? I thought he was referring to Photoshop CS2
<roadrunner> not a video game...
<zblach> cs
<bur[n] er> aww... I meant to ask ood if he has the latest wine
<bur[n] er> oh well
<roadrunner> he said he would be back
<nxv_> hi
<arcturus> has anyone used Istabul?
<nxv_> how can i easily encode a video from my digicam? my camera takes small avis. I like to encode them with divx. in windows moviemaker does this. how to do it in linux?
<arcturus> oops, that's Istanbul
<zblach> i can't even get my webcam working in linux
<zblach> ood. you weren'tgone long. enough for only one crash
<bimberi> !webcam
<OOD> lol, i'm still in windows
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<OOD> gonan reboot now :D
<Kingbuzzo> !zaurus
<ubotu> I know nothing about zaurus
<hareem> can some one tell me how to time a session
<hareem> ideally setup for internet cafe
<bimberi> !info kivio
<ubotu> kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 526 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<bimberi> note - that wasn't related to any recent question in the channel :)
<hareem> does any one know how to setup kubuntu to work in an internet cafe enviroment
<zblach> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<OOD> no luck so far :(
<hareem> does any one know how to setup ubuntu to work in an internet cafe enviroment
<OOD> ubuntu autodetects dhcp if that's what you mean
<zblach> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<driz> hey people Ukupacha is a windows user can anyone show him the way cause i tried and nothing
<driz> please help
<Ukupacha> hey! how are you so sure that the way isn't windows?
<driz> no flaming remember man
<TheHighChild> anyone using PSI?
<hareem> does any one know how to setup kubuntu to work in an internet cafe enviroment
<ubuntu_> what are your thoughts? kubuntu 6.06 or suse 10.1?
<Hawkwind> Asking that in #Kubuntu  surely no one is going to say SuSe.  Go ask that elsewhere
<danielfaria> the point is not which one will people say
<danielfaria> but their arguments for saying that
<danielfaria> im new to linux
<danielfaria> and im trying both
<OOD> suse takes 5 times as long to download
<Hawkwind> Because most everyone in here runs Kubuntu and not SuSe.  It's not rocket science
<Hawkwind> Then try both and decide what best suits YOU
<danielfaria> i know very little about linux
<danielfaria> i dont know what is better, they both look the same
<Hawkwind> Like I said, try them both and see what works best for YOU.  Only you can decide that
<danielfaria> OOD: i already downloaded them, so this is not an issue anymore lol
<danielfaria> i know that, i said i dont have the minimum kknowledge to see what is different among them
<OOD> you'd be able to tell from trying them both
<Hawkwind> You'll see the differences as you use them
<OOD> yea
<elknof1> hey   hi everybody, does anyone knows what is difussion gate??  on net preferences...
<eqisow> Does anybody know when amaroK 1.4.1 will be added to the Kubuntu.org repositories?
<driz> dont know sorry
<navid> I installed ubuntu but then changed my mind and installed the kubuntu-desktop and uninstalled ubuntu thoroughly. Now I can't have kdm as my display manager and every time I boot the computer it reaches runlevel 4 and then I have to type " startx ". Any way to set KDM as my display manager?
<driz> i'm the only one awake here i think and i dont know what your talking about sorry
<eqisow> I'm afraid I'm not sure either, although I'm certain it's possible
<navid> Thanks anyway
<driz> come back in the morning
<eqisow> btw, I've compiled a .deb for amarok 1.4.1 on my Dapper system if anybody is feeling brave. it includes support for last.fm radio streams. :)
<OOD> i might, but i'd need to download the kde header files and they take up a lot of space
<unix_infidel> hey guys for some reason the openbox.deb didnt create any config files for me not even the defaults.
<matt___> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs
<hey560> hi, has anyone made amarok 1.4.1 package yet?
<eqisow> I have, but I've only tested it on my system
<eqisow> I posted it on the amaroK wiki, if you want to give it a whirl and let me know how it goes
<hey560> whats the link?
<eqisow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<hey560> thanks,
<eqisow> yw
<hey560> if i wanted to build the package myself how would i debianize the source package?
<eqisow> do you know how to compile stuff normally?
<eqisow> if so, when you get to the make install step, use 'sudo checkinstall -D make install' instead
<eqisow> you'll need to install checkinstall, of course
<nemo_> Anyone know if I can get a driver to work woth the lexmark x2470? lexmark doesn't have any linux drivers for this model
<hey560> yes i know how to compile
<hey560> so just that command eh
<eqisow> that's it
<eqisow> it will create the deb in the source directory
<hey560> awsome thanks, i'll give it a shot!
<eqisow> gl
<eqisow> nemo_, search linuxprinting.org for your printer
<eqisow> they have a fairly comprehensive database
<nemo_> ok will do thank you
<antrax> who have a cd key of vmware workstations 5.5.1
<eqisow> and for future reference, HP is the way to go. :)
<nemo_> do they have all in ones that work in linux?
<antrax> i need install the simulator exam CCNA and router simulator
<hey560> do i need to dpkg remove the old amarok?
<eqisow> yeah, you'll need to remove the old amarok first
<eqisow> nemo, do you mean HP? If so, yes, they have the best Linux support
<nemo_> cool, Then maybe I'll just sell this one and go buy an HP
<Fiya_werkin> what's it mean when kaffeine gives no plugin found for this source dvd:/
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get Kaffeine to display an mpg... I got Libxine-extracodecs, wavpack and w32codecs installed.... Im only getting sound with no display - any Ideas?
<Muki-DA> WhereTF is kaudioripper ripping TO?
<eqisow> Muki-DA, wherever you tell it to. Check the configuration
<Muki-DA> Under "Ripper", all I saw was the location for the temporary directory
<Muki-DA> There's also nothing under "Encoder"
<eqisow> look under Encoder :)
<eqisow> middle section "Encoded File Location"
<Muki-DA> THERE we go =3
<eqisow> CaptainMorgan, I would suggest using Automatix to install multimedia codecs for you
<CaptainMorgan> no familar with that program...?
<Muki-DA> If I don't set a temp location, will it just write the file in realtime, or will it make a temp file in some pre-specified location?
<eqisow> if that doesn't work, try VLC or MPlayer, they'll play pretty much everything
<eqisow> I'm not 100% on that Muki
<CaptainMorgan>  eqisow adepts desc on VLC - "for all audio and video formats" :)
<CaptainMorgan> oops... eqisow - VLC does the same thing - sound but no display.......
<hey560> darn, no FLAC support in amarok 1.4.1
<hey560> or i might've compiled it wrong
<CaptainMorgan> eqisow: Mplayer does the same thing.... wtf?
<OOD> yea i read something about needed some extra.. something for flac
<eqisow> Captain, give this a shot
<eqisow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<eqisow> when you run it, select to install multimedia codecs and the non-free audio and dvd codecs,
<CaptainMorgan> eqisow: says something about not using that version if you're running Kubuntu
<eqisow> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294
<eqisow> sorry Captain, wrong thread
<Zaire> ok just out of curiosity Cedega is under the same GPL and GNU and other linux software right
<eqisow> umm, sort of
<eqisow> Cedega is GPL, since it's derived from Wine it pretty much has to be
<eqisow> but the Point2Play GUI is not
<Zaire> well if thats the case then they can't legally charge you money without having a free version then
<hey560> cedega is not GPL is it?
<hey560> i thought the Cedega guys got the wine code when it was under freeBSD
<Zaire> its a part of the wine corp so Im guess yes
<eqisow> it is, the source of Cedega is available
<eqisow> however, it doesn't include things like support for copy protected CD's
<eqisow> since that stuff requires licensing fees
<hey560> the code is freely available
<hey560> but its not GPL
<Zaire> source isnt of much use if you don't know how to use it and they kinda scatter the files around to make it more difficult to get
<sja> GPL software is free as in speech, not as in beer -- perfectly legal to charge for open source software
<hey560> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega
<eqisow> ah, good catch hey560
<eqisow> wasn't aware of that
<Zaire> its only legal to charge for the software if you make a copy availabe like I said
<sja> You can always charge ... just like Suse and Red Hat do (boxed versions) ...
<Zaire> I mean even the base min a demo which they got rid of that I guess
<sja> the only caveat is that you must make the source available upon request ...
<Zaire> ya but you can get suse and redhat precompiled to
<sja> many open source products are commercial
<hey560> ya i was shocked when i read that cedega isn't GPL
<hey560> its so cheap of them
<eqisow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193814&highlight=cvscedega
<eqisow> in case anybody is interested in compiling cedega from cvs
<Zaire> yea makes me very angry
<hey560> i tried through CVS, and got fed up, so i bought it
<hey560> lol
<hey560> 5 dollars only
<Zaire> I don't want to have to renew it all the time though
<eqisow> you don't have to, unless you want a new version :/
<Zaire> exactly thats kinda the prob
<eqisow> Try Wine first though, it runs a surprising ammount of games now
<eqisow> it even runs some much better than Cedega
<Zaire> would is run BF2 or halflife 2 and 1
<Zaire> it*
<eqisow> I know it runs hl1 very well
<eqisow> I've heard mixed results with hl2
<eqisow> and I'm pretty sure BF2 is a no go
<eqisow> check http://appdb.winehq.org though
<eqisow> but, fyi, HF2 runs very slow even with Cedega
<OOD> Wine's gonna put Cedega out of bussiness soon :D
<eqisow> it's barely playable on my 6800
<Zaire> well it has to be able to play BF2 for sure cause thats one of the games I play a lan parties
<jewels9321> OOD: got a question....i am trying to run myst in wine and i got quicktime from adept. but now it is saying that i need to run quicktime in windows and it is not detecting that i already installed it..... i need get titanic game running but i think there was a bug in the game....would you know what i should do with this quicktime thing?
<eqisow> about 30 FPSish an 1024 res and lowish settings
<Zaire> I would like to know what happened to project David
<jewels9321> i did get the titanic game running..... that is what i meant
<OOD> jewels9321: the problem is you got linux quicktime, and linux and windows programs can't be mixed like that, you have to get quick time for windows
<Zaire> transgaming sux
<OOD> jewels9321: and install it with wine
<jewels9321> OOD: okay... sounds good....
<Zaire> eqisow: check the link http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS/
<jewels9321> OOD: wine keeps on crashing when I try the games.....are you a wine developer?;)
<eqisow> Zaire: access forbidden? oO
<MistaED> eqisow: i found when setting up the vertex vram setting and other options that my framerate went up and was able to run at full DX8-level graphics with my 6800GT at a playable framerate
<Zaire> yea
<Zaire> wth is with that
<MistaED> granted it's about double the framerate with DX9 under windows though
<OOD> jewels9321: me? never :P coding isn't my thing
<eqisow> shrug
<MistaED> it's fine for when you just want to play multiplayer and not want to boot into windows
<eqisow> MistaED, thanks. I'll try that
<OOD> d3d support is still iffy in wine, it'll get better though
<Zaire> what is the big difficulty in getting a program to integrate the exe compat with linux damn its frustrating
<jewels9321> OOD: is your real name Ouch of death on kubuntu forums
<OOD> jewels9321: yes, that'd be me :D
* fullmetal_ARM practicing IRC commands
* fullmetal_ARM IRC Rocks
<jewels9321> OOD: I knew it.... xeno and i thought so
<eqisow> Zaire, it's much more than that. The main issue is implementing the DX API and translating Direct 3D system calls into OpenGL
<jewels9321> OOD: I've finally got the hang of working these games in wine, but i keep on having problems still but i have the concepts right
<Zaire> I hopes it makes big advances soon cause I don't wanna have ta use winblows at the next lan but may not have to anyway may be getting mac OS x86 for that lol
<OOD> mac0S? even worse :D
<OOD> you won't even have 3d accelaration :P
<Zaire> X86 may be slightly better dunno
<Zaire> yea you can if you have an ATI card
<OOD> nah, hardware compatiblity would kill you, if you have an nvidia you get no 3d accel
<jewels9321> OOD: Is there anyway that you think you could get the dependencies working on the kq4 thing again sometime for me?
<Zaire> gonna build a new system before the lan with and ati X1900 crossfire
<eqisow> ATI :/
<Zaire> ATI has drivers for mac
<eqisow> ah, I thought you meant for a Linux system
<OOD> jewels9321: yea sure
<Jack1> guys can u help me ?
<eqisow> we'll try Jack, what's up?
<Zaire> nah this is my linux system my other is gonna be mac cause pretty much anything is better then winblows
<LionRock> hi
<jewels9321> OOD: cool, whenever you're ready to do it for me let me know....
<Jack1> firestarter says to me (network) that it has as devces eth0 (ethernet), ppp0 (internet), sit0 (IPv6 Tunnel) so i wonder if i have three active internet connections?
<eqisow> no
<Jack1> eth0 and ppp0 have the same activity in kb/s
<Jack1> ?
<eqisow> pp0 is the modem
<Jack1> is this allright?
<eqisow> ppp0*
<Jack1> episow i mean its ok as it is?
<Jack1> eqisow i mean
<eqisow> seems fine to me :)
<OOD> jewels9321: another time, i gotta go
<CaptainMorgan> nothing works eqisow
<CaptainMorgan> I got every player know installed it seems
<CaptainMorgan> known
<CaptainMorgan> ALL producing sound with no display
<eqisow> hmm, where is this file from?
<CaptainMorgan> regular .mpg
<CaptainMorgan> tried more than one .mpg as well
<CaptainMorgan> won't play a single .mpg
<CaptainMorgan> err.. won't display a single .smpg
<eqisow> hmm..
<Zaire> try this apt-get install vlc
<eqisow> are you running XGL by chance?
<Zaire> vlc will play nearly everything
<CaptainMorgan> Zaire: already have VLC installed and it does the same thing
<Zaire> damn
<Zaire> not much it won
<Zaire> won't*
<CaptainMorgan> gotta be a codecs issue... yet Kaffeine played .mpg's before... and I have the necessary codecs.. I dunno
<jbrouhard> Hrm
<jbrouhard> damnit
<jbrouhard> kftpgrabber crashed repeatedly on me
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i want to do printer filtering
<krinns> means i have 4 dept and am authenticating my user through ldap
<krinns> now what i want is one dept user cant print from 2 dept printer
<CaptainMorgan> this sux
<krinns> helo
<krinns> any one knows abt
<morrow> you mean apt?
<Countryboy> mm
<|lostbyte|> GoodMorning :-OZzzzz..
<Countryboy> anyone know how to copy all files in a dir from a cd to a place on my hd what would the command be?
<nixternal> cp -r /media/cdrom/* /dir_you_want_to_copy_to
<nixternal> or you can use konqueror
<nixternal> right click-copy and paste
<Countryboy> whats the star?
<nixternal> that means everything
<Countryboy> I know it means wild card but I mean that would copy all files from the cd-r to my hd, I mean with in a dir on the cd rom
<nixternal> everything in the /media/cdrom/ directory
<nixternal> yes sir
<nixternal> and the -r will even copy directories over if they need to be
<Countryboy> I need it from this /media/cdrom/backups
<Chryseus> *sigh*
<Chryseus> then you type that in :)
<Countryboy> tried and it says ommiting the dir
<nixternal> cd into the directory you want to copy everything to..then type
<nixternal> cp -r /media/cdrom/backups/* .
<nixternal> copy and paste that in your command line
<Countryboy> kk
<Countryboy> cd@cd-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ cp -r /media/cdrom/var-cache-apt-archives
<Countryboy> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/cdrom/var-cache-apt-archives'
<Countryboy> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Countryboy> cd@cd-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<Countryboy> oops
<Countryboy> sorry
<Countryboy> meant for paste bin
<Countryboy> but thats the error I get anyways
<Chryseus> notice the . in the end?
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> you didn't specify a place to copy to..the    .   means paste it right here in the directory im in
<Countryboy> the . or *
<Chryseus> .
<Countryboy> i don't see a dot
<nixternal> hey Countryboy..are you copying to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<nixternal> you need to do
<Countryboy> yes nixternal
<nixternal> sudo cp -r /media/cdrom/var-cache-apt-archives/* .
<Countryboy> and im sorry im stoned and hurting.. Ususally it doesn't take me this long to catch on lol.
<nixternal> haha
<Chryseus> :)
<nixternal> good times
<Countryboy> lol
<Countryboy> I don't think I could tie my own shoes right now lol
<Countryboy> brb need a dip
<Countryboy> ok back I got the munchies
<unix_infidel> hey guys, is it possible to get two cursors going with two mice in KUbuntu?
<unix_infidel> (i'm abidextrous :P)
<unix_infidel> i'm assuming you just create a second xorg.conf section for Mouse2 linked to whatever /dev node udev creats?
<Countryboy> nixternal: that last command u said didn't work
<nixternal> you got another error?
<Countryboy> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/cdrom/var-cache-apt-archives/*.'
<Countryboy> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<nixternal> unix_infidel: i have no clue, never ever heard any thing like that in my life ;)
<unix_infidel> nixternal: its not common :)
<nixternal> ahh.
<nixternal> Countryboy: put a space after * and before .
<Countryboy> thx that did the trick
<Countryboy> damn im dumb when I'm ^
<nixternal> hehe
<Countryboy> new to ubuntu, installed kubuntu about 10 min b4 I got on here.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> welcome to the community Countryboy
<Countryboy> I had to edit the kppp noauth crap just to be able to get on internet with dialup lol, ubuntu u didn't have 2
<nixternal> glad to have another hillbilly around ;)
<Countryboy> thx nixternal
<nixternal> although i am a yankee, im a hillbilly at heart
<Countryboy> :)
<Countryboy> this turkey chilli taste nasty
<Countryboy> so where ya from nixternal
<nixternal> chicago
<jbrouhard> aw, crap
<jbrouhard> nixternal is not 6 hours from where I live.
<nixternal> you know it
<jbrouhard> Gives me another excuse to save up on airfare and go shoot him :)
<Countryboy> scruff mc scruff here, chicago iL 62660, take a bite out of crime
<Countryboy> not sure about zip lol
<nixternal> not even close
<Countryboy> but cool nixternal
<Countryboy> TN here
<nixternal> i might be moving to pidgen forge one of these days ;)
<Countryboy> lol, ya been here?
<nixternal> yup
<Countryboy> cool
<Countryboy> and ya like it?
<Countryboy> well I know ya do, but I mean ya like it enough to move here and not some where else? lol why here
<nixternal> it's ok..oh well..back to work...gl Countryboy and welcome to kubuntu
<Countryboy> <can't type when im high either lol
<Countryboy> thx bro
<jbrouhard> TMI
<Countryboy> take care
<jbrouhard> i think this should be in #offtopic tho :)
<nixternal> ;)
<Countryboy> whats tmi mean?
<Countryboy> to restart X in kde is it still ctrl+alt+backspace
<Melchiorre> Countryboy: Too much infor
<Melchiorre> *mation
<Countryboy> I guess, so the restart X thing?
<Melchiorre> yes
<nixternal> ctrl + alt + backspace
<nixternal> that is correct
<Countryboy> roger
<Countryboy> thx
<Countryboy> Odd I added my back up files of var/cache/apt/archives files and nvidiaglx was one of them, but it says E: couldn't find packge ect ect.
<Countryboy> whats this mean
<Countryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Countryboy> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Countryboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Countryboy> is only available from another source
<Jack1>  is someone experienced with gimp? i just have a picture and want to insert a textline into it ...how to do?
<_rince_> mrgn
<defrysk> Jack1, click the T in the gimp toolbox , its the add text button
<Jack1> defrysk yes, i saw that the prob is i cannot move the box with the where i want!
<defrysk> Jack1, klick after klicking on the T in the toolbox the picture on the place whre you want to add txt it wil add the txt there then
<Melchiorre> Jack1: use the 'move selection' tool (M) and click on the text to move it
<defrysk> Melchiorre, thanks  
<Melchiorre> np ;)
* defrysk is running gimpshop and is not sure if its the same as in gimp
* Melchiorre has no idea.... never heard of gimpshop... :\
<Jack1> Melchiorre defrysk thx guys it worked
<Melchiorre> Jack1, cool!
<|lostbyte|> Is it possible to have dif wallpapers on diff desktops ?
<|lostbyte|> KDE !
<Melchiorre> |lostbyte|: absolutely
<Jack1> Melchiorre how can i go a step back? make a change unhappen?
<Melchiorre> |lostbyte|: there's a dropdown box on the background config screen that lets you choose what desktop your configuring, or all
<|lostbyte|> Melchiorre, how is that ?
<Melchiorre> Jack1: Ctrl+Z should work
<Zaire> well if it isnt lostbyte lol thanks for the suggestion on removing one of my ram chips lol that was the prob with my kubuntu crashing lol
<|lostbyte|> Melchiorre, Ahh ! ok.. thanks.
<Zaire> prob would have been beating my head against my keyboard after buying a new vidcard lol
<Jack1> right Melchiorre file revert, both works i guess, thx
<|lostbyte|> Melchiorre, Arg ! i am on xgl :(
<Melchiorre> |lostbyte|: ahh, no idea then... sorry :(
<Rede> ive installed apache2 via apt, and im wondering how i can get it to start automatically. also if i run the command "sudo apache2" it starts and works, but " sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" has the same output the server doesnt start, is this normal?
<Zaire> now all I need is to figure out how to get Nvidia twinview to work lol
<Melchiorre> Jack1: heh, true...
<|lostbyte|> ok ..
<Melchiorre> Rede: Apache should be configured to start at boot automatically...
<Melchiorre> Rede: does it not start, or are you just checking that it does?
<lowtech> !twinview > lowtech
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview
<Rede> if i install "apache" it does. if i install "apache2" it doesnt
<Zaire> !twinview
<Melchiorre> hmmm
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview
<Zaire> nothing damn
<Zaire> its tricky I know that much
<Rede> im just using my browser to check by typing my ip
<lowtech> !nvidia > lowtech
<Healot> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-common, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 147 others)
<Healot> !info apache2-common
<ubotu> apache2-common: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 767 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<Healot> !find twinview
<ubotu> No packages matching 'twinview' could be found
<Zaire> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaire> ok thats drivers and no twinview wierd
<sonic> Hi there, can anyone help me set up my system mail?
<lowtech> Zaire: it must not be too dificult, Hawkwind had his going pretty quickly
<Rede> just tried a "sudo ps x" after stopping apache2 (sudo apache2 -k stop) and executing "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" and apache2 is not a running process
<nixternal> Zaire: if you search for twinview in either the ubuntuforums or the wiki, there are a couple of pages with twinview info
<Rede> but if i type "sudo apache2" it is
<SpAwN> happy 4th of july all(that celebrate it)
<Zaire> yea I didn't have much luck after about 2 hours lastnight and 2 hours at noon today
<Healot> sonic: which mail agent you're trying to install?
<sonic> Healot: Not sure, the default one?
<MilhousePunkRock> G'morning everyone
<sonic> Healot: Whichever will let me get system mail
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the best way to upgrade KTorrent to 2.0 for a noob like me?
<Melchiorre> Rede: I've never had a problem with apache2 starting, and I'm not sure how to manually configure it to start... anyone else know...?
<Zaire> nothing when I type twinview into the ubuntu wiki site
<Healot> !find exim
<ubotu> Found: exim4-doc-html, adduser-plugin-eximconf, adduser-plugin-eximconf4, exim, exim-doc (and 14 others)
<Healot> !find postfix
<ubotu> Found: bld-postfix, gforge-mta-postfix, postfix-gld, postfix-policyd, postfix-smtpguard (and 7 others)
<Zaire> nothing on twinview what so ever on kubuntu or ubuntu wiki site search
<Healot> Zaire: since it's an nvidia thing, how about nvidia's site?
<Healot> ubuntuforum maybe?
<nixternal> Zaire: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=twinview
<sonic> Healot: was that postfix stuff for me?
<nixternal> Zaire: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=6510981   <- this is the twinview search
<Rede> also, the command executes but there is no resulting output. "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" does work though
<Zaire> k I look cause nvidia site has nothin for linux that I can find so far
<nixternal> nvidia's site is rather blah for linux support truthfully
* nixternal heads out...later all
<Healot> sonic:, you can choose either i) postfix or ii) exim4 to setup your mail server
<Zaire> ok now Im in business this help looks good so far
<sonic> Healot: Could you help me set up Postfix?
<eXCeSS> anyone have any idea why my friggen kubuntu install forgets my power saving options every reboot
<eXCeSS> aka turn my monitor off after 15 minutes of me not being around
<Healot> sonic: unfortunately, no
<sonic> Healot: Ok, cheers anyway
<Healot> here is another one that Linuxers usually use
<Healot> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In repository universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 244 kB
<sonic> Healot: thx
<Healot> sonic: a good HOWTO >> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Mail-Administrator-HOWTO.html
<sonic> Healot: Thant's great, cheers
<MilhousePunkRock> hey exceswater
<exceswater> hi MilhousePunkRock
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> howdy
<MilhousePunkRock> Got Wolf ET to work by now?
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> but i have a problem
<exceswater> i even installed the mod
<exceswater> it works
<exceswater> the problem is that the graphic is kinda weird
<exceswater> why
<Zaire> well this is it time to test the twinview config lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmmm, I don't have any problems,,,
<Zaire> nope
<Zaire> nothing lol
<Zaire> damn I hate my nvidia lol
<exceswater> it seems like is a problem with graphics
<exceswater> it's kinda ugly
<Zaire> like windows ugly lol
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, dont blame nvidia.
<|lostbyte|> eXCeSS, the game works perfectly on my fx 5200
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, ^^
<Zaire> yo lost you have twinview?
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, done it once on mandriva, but was'nt so clear..
<|lostbyte|> Now my pc is far away from my pc... :(
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, try a lower resolution..
<Zaire> this is my xorg http://pastebin.ca/78569
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> it's not about nvidia i think
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i dunno
<exceswater> i think it's about drivers
<Zaire> dunno I thought the same about my nvidia causing kubuntu to crash then lostbyte suggested I remove ram chips to see if it was one of them and it was lol
<exceswater> :D
<Zaire> was running a PC 2700 with a 3200 and they clashed I guess lol
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, ah ! its you.. Glad it worked.. :P
<Zaire> yeps lol
<Zaire> my PC 2700 256 wouldn't even boot kubuntu lol
<Zaire> glad it was that one and not my PC 3200 512 chip lol
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, why do you have 2 device sections in your x.org ?
<Zaire> I would have beat my head against my keyboard before thinking of the ram chip lol
<exceswater> you guys know about that source code stolen from valve :D ?
<Zaire> not sure its according to the help thing for setting it up lol
<Zaire> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<Lynoure> Zaire: I'm sorry I'm no help to you today but your persistense is admiring and inspiring on this miserable day.
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, dude ! you got to read properly.. it says..
<|lostbyte|> "We then have to change it to add all the Options for TwinView to look like this:"
<Zaire> lol I missed something as usual
<Zaire> and yes Im very determined to not use Winblows lol
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Zaire> so what I do wrong other then prob the whole thing lol
<exceswater> i hate windows
<exceswater> money for nothing :D
<Zaire> down with microsoft power to the people lol
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> freedom
<exceswater> peace man
<exceswater> and power to the people lol
<exceswater> do not feed the beast
<Healot> hell no
<Healot> I make money with Microsoft products :)
<Healot> and start this linux support business with that money
<Zaire> I kinda thought it was funny I was telling a friend of a friend I couldn't use windows anymore and he went off on me about whats with all the people that hate MS and theres nothing wrong with MS you know the regular speel and he was trying to quote me on linux drawbacks and I pissed him off by quoting all the plus sides lo typical windows user lol
<|lostbyte|> Healot, cool !
<Zaire> he hasn't even run linux before lol
<Healot> hey I gotta make money somehow..
<exceswater> healot
<exceswater> how u make money ?
<Healot> I run Linux on customers' PC/servers, but not mine
<exceswater> i need some ideas
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i am in romania
<exceswater> and we are coming in UE next year
<Healot> I already have money :)
* Zaire Canada lol
<exceswater> and i think smart ideas could make big money
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> how
* Zaire one of few smart Canadians lol
* MilhousePunkRock 's Win XP on this very Laptop was suddenly detected to be an illegal copy
<MilhousePunkRock> So I gave Kubuntu a shot...
<Healot> consultancy make easy money... people pay for good support...
* Zaire lol
<Healot> they do
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, did you read the news..
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, they call it the nagufilator.
<exceswater> hehe
* Zaire thinks that would be funny if it said that and it was legit lol
<exceswater> support for what ?
<exceswater> windows ?
<exceswater> do you need employes ?
<Lynoure> exceswater: Pretty much whatever you have skills for, if the skills are good.
* Zaire would ROFL
<Healot> exceswater: server/application/network systems...
<|lostbyte|> If it was'nt for windows, i would'nt be able to download linux :P
<MilhousePunkRock> That stupid WGA tool? I bought this Lappy used including a Win License which I obviously do not have
<Healot> exceswater: i live like 1000 miles from your place
<exceswater> no problemo
<exceswater> :d
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: you installed that? heh
<word> the application icon for thunderbird is the X thing...how can i change that?
* Zaire says you could always use evil mac to download linux lol
<word> not the uh thing .desktop the thing in the top left corner of the app
<MilhousePunkRock> It came with the automated updates... If I had known that my Win wasn't exactly legal, I would have denied it
* Zaire is evil lol
<Healot> you never prompted to install? you should the the WGA in the install list, and deselect it from install
* Zaire is thinking of taking linux course in post secondary after summer lol
* MilhousePunkRock is lucky that he is freaking lazy... I could have gotten a Win XP student license for 5  at my university
<MilhousePunkRock> But I was too lazy to go there...
* |lostbyte| steps on the controvertial side..
<|lostbyte|> WGA is to check for a legal copy.. and thats not a bad thing..
<Healot> funny... laziness pays
<Healot> |lostbyte|: yup
* Zaire walks out of house to buy plane ticket and slap next person to say positive thing about windows lol
<exceswater> hey guys
<MilhousePunkRock> Point is, I did _not_ know that I had a copied Windows... Sure I would not have done automated updates if I knew...
<|lostbyte|> the only mistake they made is by not making it public about its workings..
<exceswater> i have a problem when i install some games
<Healot> but there are too many pirated copies of Microsoft products out there
<exceswater> make command doesn't make nothing :D
<exceswater> why ?
<Healot> even in the USA... hohoho
<|lostbyte|> micronuts. also has some greate tools like ms-office.
<Healot> make, in which directory you typed "make"
<MilhousePunkRock> WGA does not stop them working, it's just very naggy with a pop-up on boot time and a 5 second break
* Zaire has corporate edition XP Pro lol
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, thats the point, to nag you.
<MilhousePunkRock> exceswater: You need developer tools to make "make" working
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Cause piracy is bad. Think some one steals your house, would you like it.
<Healot> pay, you lazy ........
* Zaire gonna burn it and not to a disc either lol
* Zaire pyro
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> it sais something about no compiler
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> how i get it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Like I said above |lostbyte|, I did not know that my Win was a pirated version... I don't like software piracy either...
<Zaire> apt-get install gcc or g++
<MilhousePunkRock> There are Open Source tools for nearly any purpose, so there is no need copying...
<Healot> build-essential << i like the name
<exceswater> hey
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, OK ! so you been a prey to it, so go back there and get what you have paid for..
<exceswater> how you own a pirated windows and dunno about that
<Zaire> exceswater: try apt-get install gcc or g++
* Zaire says good question lol
<MilhousePunkRock> i got it from ebay, it's been quite a while
<MilhousePunkRock> and I checked the bill that came with it, doesn't say anything about a windows license there, OF COURSE
* Zaire says lol maybe legit but reged to diff hardware lol
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, Then i cant blame ebay :P
<MilhousePunkRock> There is a sticker with a Key on the bottom of my Laptop, but that wasn't the key they used
<MilhousePunkRock> in fact, it wasn't even an OEM IBM Windows, since the key on the sticker did not work
* Zaire it was prob reged by original owner on their hardware which would make it an illegal copy  lol
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, one email to Microsoft can close that COmpany.. :P
<Healot> my Windows XP uses the volume license from my business :-
<Healot> no activation, no nagging... one key for all :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I can't proof it no more though, since the auction is not saved on ebay any more, after more than 2 yrs
<|lostbyte|> nice..
<MilhousePunkRock> Lazyness does not always pay though. I could have gotten recovery CDs for the Laptop while it was still on warranty (Jan 06) from IBM for free
<Zaire> well I know one thing the way that XP was setup it made it so you had to reg your hardware and once that was done you couldn't install it on other PC's without it being illegal cause the liscense is only for 1 PC
<MilhousePunkRock> I never bothered to call them though...
<|lostbyte|> ok
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, But every time we change 4 peaces of hardware, it would have to be reactivated..
<|lostbyte|> MilhousePunkRock, :)
<Zaire> exactly and it would negate the liscense so you would have to buy a new copy all it was is a money grab
<word> tehgay
<MilhousePunkRock> 4 pieces, |lostbyte|? I had to do that when I upgraded my Video Card on the other PC
<MilhousePunkRock> And again when I expanded the RAM
<|lostbyte|> I feel sad for all the windows users..
<Healot> luckily, that doesn't apply to volume licensing
<Zaire> the deal with XP and the hardware was bull personally cause I mean what if your PC fries then you get a new one you have to buy a new copy with it cause your legit copy becomes illegal
<|lostbyte|> i simply hate the right's side of microsoft..
<Zaire> or you mean the fact that they seem to always get away with stuff and only get a slap on the wrist
<MilhousePunkRock> I think that's not true, Zaire. If you abandon the old PC, you can take the old Win for the new PC
<Healot> Microsoft have to support 27000++ workers... your money support them and their family...
<Zaire> as far as I know thats how they set it up cause when you reg I know it reg's your hardware
<|lostbyte|> Healot, Point !
<MilhousePunkRock> I read something last week that Mr Bill Gates himself likes to download videos off the internet with moot copyrights...
<Healot> do you want Microsoft jobs to go to India?
<Zaire> I thought they had already lol
<MilhousePunkRock> I wouldn't mind Healot
<|lostbyte|> no..
<Healot> well, Microsoft done that :)
<Zaire> doesn't bother me none I don't work for them lol
<Healot> i mean like all the job they provide in the USA gone to India?
<MilhousePunkRock> The funny thing about M$ is that they always get away with anything...
<Zaire> the way I look at it is why worry about something out of my control I mean if he is willing to do that despite making billions what does that say about him
<exceswater> if is someone from Paris here
<MilhousePunkRock> Besides that, Vista will force a vast majority of PC owners to upgrade the hardware big time
<Healot> if Microsoft doesn't pay tax for the US government, Bush will be eating trash :)
<exceswater> i heard that there are some jobs there
<exceswater> concerning World of Warcraft
* Zaire would not want to work in hades lol
<exceswater> i cannot remember the name of the company who made it
<Healot> EA?
<exceswater> nope
<Zaire> Blizzard entertainment
<exceswater> yup
<Healot> wait a sec... blizzard
<MilhousePunkRock> Blizzard is the maker of WoW AFAIK
<exceswater> blizzard
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> nice ideea
<MilhousePunkRock> damn ninjaed, Zaire
<exceswater> i have an ideea with a friend
<exceswater> about a game in same style
<Zaire> I have WC 2 and 3 lol
<exceswater> but a lot smarter
<exceswater> what should i do ?
<Zaire> how old are you guys anyway lol
* MilhousePunkRock is 26 already... :-/
<exceswater> hey
* Zaire is 23
<exceswater> how i install sdl library ?
<exceswater> i installed gcc
<exceswater> and g++
<Zaire> prob same way
<Zaire> apt-get install lol
<Healot> there is a precompiled sdl library
<Healot> !find libsdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
<Zaire> or check adept lol
<exceswater> apt-get install what
* MilhousePunkRock hates USB 1.1
* Dannilion is 20
* Zaire feels old
<MilhousePunkRock> Copying a freaking CD ISO takes more than 10 minutes here...
* Zaire has niece and nephew lol
* exceswater feels confused
* Dannilion has a daughter
* MilhousePunkRock has a nephew too
<exceswater> tell me about that sdl
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, you started early Dannilion
* exceswater wants a son
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i love kids
<exceswater> :d
<Dannilion> I like to do things back to front
* Zaire had to babysit for sister would go insane if had own lol
<Dannilion> daughter and house first, then college and job
<exceswater> !sdl
<ubotu> I know nothing about sdl
<Healot> exceswater: try to find libsdl in your favorite isntaller frontend
<exceswater> !libsdl
<ubotu> I know nothing about libsdl
<Healot> and then isntall those *dev packages
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> i try
<exceswater> 10x
<Zaire> search for the stufs in adept to might be in there ?
* Zaire has 16x LG CD burner lol getting 16x DVD Burner lol
<exceswater> heaot
<Healot> that's what i told exceswater
<exceswater> i did that
<exceswater> there are some things installed
<exceswater> and some not
<Healot> libsdl*dev packages, if you need to compile SDL-based applications
<unix_infidel> wow, so i've discovered, multiple cursors in linux is impossible.
<exceswater> i wanna play some games
<exceswater> tuxcart
<Healot> just  install tuxcart
* MilhousePunkRock is only copying the Kubuntu ISO to the laptop so he has something useful to seed on KTorrent
<exceswater> i tried ./configure
<exceswater> and it sais something about missing sdl libs
<Healot> you are compiling then
<exceswater> i got this archive from internet
<exceswater> and after that
<Healot> exceswater" yeah >> libsdl*dev then...
<exceswater> unpacker
<Healot> those files, and of course your GCC toolchain
<exceswater> gcc installed
* Zaire wants to try to install Unreal Tourny 2004 lol
<exceswater> but at libsdl*dev
<exceswater> nothing
<Healot> exceswater: find the list in your favorite installer frontend
<exceswater> yes ?
<Healot> libsdl*dev >> wildcard, exceswater
<exceswater> i think i know about *
<Healot> any name that matches, you shall install that packages
<Healot> good
<exceswater> so you mean
<exceswater> that i have to install all things there with lib sdl and dev ?
<Healot> then start searching for thos libsdl*dev
<exceswater> developer ?
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> i try
<Healot> I am off... office hour is over for today
<exceswater> done
<exceswater> 10x healot
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> it's installing right now
<exceswater> is there any business channel on irc.freenode ?
* Zaire doesn't know
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how I import something to KTorrent for seeding? I have both the torrent file and the completely downloaded file
* Zaire doesn't know
* Zaire is clueless with most linux stuffs lol
<exceswater> i think that if you downloaded... you should leae ktorrent open
<exceswater> and you will be seed
<exceswater> i am not sure
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I opened the torrent
<MilhousePunkRock> and it started downloading again right away
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> no
<exceswater> not open the torrent again
<exceswater> if you didn't copied the file somewhere else
<exceswater> i think you just will have to download it again
<exceswater> :D
<Zaire> damn cant get Unreal tourny to even start to install
<exceswater> how it's MilhousePunkRock
<exceswater> ?????
* MilhousePunkRock will bother with that later
* MilhousePunkRock is off to play some America's Army
<unix_infidel> anyone here having problems using openbox on breezy?
<unix_infidel> it didnt create any rc or menu files for me.
* Zaire wouldn't know using dapper LTS lol
* Zaire is sorry can't help
<Zaire> well Im out getting late laters
<unix_infidel> is anyone else having problems with breezy and getting openbox to startup correctly...a
<Steven_M> does anyone here use midnight commder?
<sensei> Occasionally
<exceswater> it's nice ?
<exceswater> it's like total commander for win ?
<sensei> Yeah, kind of.. just.. uglier :)
<exceswater> how i can install it ?
<sensei> There's gentoo for GUI
<mindspin> norton commander was more "alike"
<sensei> Which is the same
<sensei> Was? :) *still using nc like once every 6 months* ;)
<mindspin> no dos around here anyways
<unix_infidel> there's always thunar too.
<unix_infidel> its a nice browser if you dont mind the default ugly gtk theme.
<unix_infidel> you can always change the gtk theme and icon set theme :)
<sensei> exceswater: You're aware that mc is for the console? There's a gui program with the same general idea called 'gentoo'
<unix_infidel> wow, openbox has gotta be the biggest biznitch to config from startup.
<sensei> unix_infidel: What can thunar do that nautilus can't?
<unix_infidel> its less functional...more minimalist.
<unix_infidel> some can appreciate that.
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> gentoo
<exceswater> i have a problem
<unix_infidel> its just looks nice imho.
<exceswater> make command is not working
<exceswater> why ?>
<sensei> !configure
<ubotu> I know nothing about configure
<sensei> !make
<jleibold> can anyone help me getting tvtime to work?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<sensei> exceswater: gentoo is in apt though
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Steven_M> sensei: do know how to make mc pause for outfit for things like ping?
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<exceswater> cannot find build essential
<|lostbyte|> jleibold, xgl ?
<jleibold> lostbyte, xorg
<sensei> Steven_M: I'm not sure what you mean, so I'm guessing no :)
<jleibold> lostbyte tvtime runs but only get 1 frame every 10 to 20 seconds
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, Thats not possible..
<jleibold> xawtv works great
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, sudo apt-get update
<|lostbyte|> then try..
<exceswater> what is after all that gentoo
<|lostbyte|> jleibold, Try lowering some features ..
<|lostbyte|> jleibold, like full-resolution
<|lostbyte|> duplix
<|lostbyte|> and let it to blur..
<jleibold> lowered everything possible no changes
<|lostbyte|> Does you pc slow down ?
<jleibold> yes i see that msp3400 produces heavy cpu load
<jleibold> even the menu within tvtime is slow
<jleibold> have hauppauge wintv with bt848a chipset and nvidia binary drivers
<|lostbyte|> jleibold, xawtv is another alternative.
<jleibold> lostbyte, xawtv works fine - no way to get tvtime to work?
<exceswater> hey pplz
<exceswater> plz tell me how can i install something
<exceswater> i have gcc
<exceswater> and g++
<sensei> exceswater: Did you read:
<sensei> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<exceswater> i make: ./configure
<|lostbyte|> exceswater, what do you want to install ?
<exceswater> it's ok
<exceswater> but installer sais ./ configure
<exceswater> then: make
<exceswater> and make does nothing
<exceswater> it says doesn't exist
<exceswater> tuxcart
<exceswater> :D
<|lostbyte|> jleibold, some where in tv-time is your solution, dont really know..
<exceswater> i want tuxcart
<sensei> exceswater: sudo apt-get install tuxkart
<MistaED> exceswater: try planet penguin racer
<thomas> hey guys... what's a neat ftp/fxp client?
<|lostbyte|> eXCeSS, read the README that came with it.
<thomas> i used to use flashfxp...
<MistaED> it's the same thing only PPR is being developed from tuxracer
<exceswater> :D
<|lostbyte|> thomas, konqueror.
<exceswater> kart is nicer
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> different question
<exceswater> are sport shoes expensive in your countrys ?
<sensei> exceswater: That goes into #kubuntu-offtopic
<blaq> how do i get dvd playback working?
<sensei> But, yes ;)
<blaq> a search for 'dvd' on the kubuntu wiki doesn't tell me anything
<blaq> cant find anything about dvd in help
<exceswater> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<|lostbyte|> blaq, install kmplayer
<exceswater> sense where are u from ?
<sensei> exceswater: Born in Sweden, living in the UK
<exceswater> :D
<blaq> i have been able to play dvds in kaffeine in previous installs
<blaq> but i cant remember how i did it
<blaq> i cant see this being an uncommon problem
<|lostbyte|> blaq, file > open dvd
<Pupeno_> Does anybody know of any keyboard, other than Contour that has all the control, alt, shift, etc keys in the thumbs area ?
<blaq> yeah cheers mate
<blaq> haven't fucking tried that
<|lostbyte|> Weird !
<unix_infidel> Pupeno_: that's gotta be the ugliest keyboard i've ever seen :P
<Pupeno_> unix_infidel: I am not searching for preatiness in a keyboard.
<unix_infidel> might as well develop something revolutionary then :P
<Pupeno_> unix_infidel: just having those keys next to the thumb would aliviate my stressed "outter" fingers.
<unix_infidel> Pupeno_: then get a thinkpad.
<Pupeno_> unix_infidel: err... I have two.
<Dannilion> I have a small problem with my sound- it's delayed
<unix_infidel> heh, and that keyboard isnt good enough for ya?
<sensei> What keyboard? *curious*
<unix_infidel> sensei: google images Contour Keyboard
<Pupeno_> unix_infidel: of course no!
<sensei> ok
<unix_infidel> Pupeno_: its the finest keyboard i've come across and had no stress whatsoever.
<Zaire> back lol
<Dannilion> so am I
<Pupeno_> unix_infidel: I have my outter fingres very stressed of using the ctrl and alt key. Besides that, one of the notebook has a spanish keyboard, the other a german keyboard and I use US Dvorak... so, I am less than satisfied with both.
<Zaire> does anyone know what  what this means
<Zaire> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Zaire> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Zaire> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Zaire> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Zaire> History:
<Zaire> Exiting due to error
<sensei> Hm, the bowl seems a bit deep :O
<iBrood> My kuubntu installation icon wont work. can someone please help me.
<sensei> Zaire: Does your drivers do gl stuff?
<sensei> What graphics card have you got?
<Zaire> FX 5300
<Zaire> 5200*
<sensei> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sensei> Using those?
<fek> does anybody know, where the profiles of konsole are saved?
<Zaire> I have the actual Nvidia driver installed at the moment
<sensei> fek: ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc
<sensei> and konsole.eventsr
<sensei> c
<sensei> Zaire: M'kay, so add Load "glx" to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the Section "Module"
<fek> sensei: thanks
<sensei> np
<Zaire> its already in there by default
<sensei> Zaire: Okay, see if you can find anything about it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unix_infidel> what database management system is good for the beginner to play around with??
<Healot> Microsoft Access?
<unix_infidel> b/w postgres mysql or whatever.
<unix_infidel> Healot: that barely qualifies as a decent databse tool.
<Healot> it is a professional tool
<Zaire> this is the xorg log http://pastebin.ca/78607
<unix_infidel> Healot: you must think you are i ##windows :P
<pablo_> hello
<Healot> nah... unix_infidel for mmysql >> mysqladmin is sufficient
<pablo_> just installed kubuntu the other day
<Zaire> sensei: this is the xorg log http://pastebin.ca/78607
<sensei> Zaire: For some reason it can't load GLcore, which results in glx not being loaded :O
<pablo_> and have a drama with samba
<sensei> GLcore doesn't exist on your system
<pablo_> have checked wiki & faqs all over the place, but no joy
<Zaire> thats impossible
<Healot> !find libgl
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa, libgl1-mesa-dev (and 66 others)
<pablo_> i'm using kubuntu as a workstation [and loving it] 
<pablo_> and i have a fedora core 5 dev server
<Dannilion> I refuse to delete Kubunut
<Dannilion> *Kubuntu
<nekromaan> hello i compiled a new kernel and get this error msg http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=443368 and i cant mount my second hard drive
<sensei> Zaire: Why's that?
<thomas> another question: what editor can you suggest? mostly for xhtml/php/css coding
<pablo_> when i connect throught konqueror using smb://username@server/share
<pablo_> it's all cool
<pablo_> when i try to mount through fstab the following happens
<sensei> thomas: emacs if you don't mind getting your hands dirty for an initial period of time
<pablo_> the owner and group are displayed as the user id numbers instead of username
<pablo_> same with groups
<pablo_> so it's not allowing access
<pablo_> useing security=user
<thomas> well, i already tried emacs... and at the moment i don't have that much time for getting into it...
<pablo_> any ideas???
<sensei> pablo_: Try security=share ?
<pablo_> won't that let everyone in?
<|lostbyte|> pablo_, pastebin pls.
<sensei> thomas: I think kate can do some syntax highlighting
<pablo_> will try now
<pablo_> thanks
<Zaire> sensei: my xorg.conf has the glcore added to the modules section
<pablo_> 'k
<sensei> Zaire: If you add the module "Iknowthismoduledoesn'texistonmycomputer", it's impossible that that module doesn't exist? :)
<Healot> !find php
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, php-pear, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli (and 176 others)
<xanax`> hello
<Zaire> damn Ive changed my xorg so many times now its hard to tell if I have a clean backup lol
<Healot> xorg.conf~
<Healot> that's your backup file
<Zaire> not on mine it isnt lol
<Zaire> I have about 20 backups now lol and that isnt one of them lol
<sensei> Zaire: Have you rebooted since you installed the nvidia drivers?
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, hi, you paste bin'd one 30 min back... here http://pastebin.ca/78569
<Zaire> yeps many times lol
<sensei> And you're using the "nvidia" module in xorg? Not "nv" ?
<sensei> For "Device" that is
<Zaire> thats a previous one that didn't work
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, where i told you u had two sections..
<jochua> salut
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, remove the first device section completely..
<franco3> salut
<Zaire> not sure thats a good idea lol
<Dannilion> eh oh
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, as you have two of them..
<franco3> bye all
<|lostbyte|> franco3, bye !
<NekoEd> I had a question if anyone could help me.
<|lostbyte|> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NekoEd> Haha. Sorry im sure to getting flamed for not being a genius.
<larson9999> since you're on the subject of nvidia drivers, i've had two different computers with this problem with dapper: the hw recognition somehow things i have a different card and uses the intel* driver and won't use the nvidia one even though i've installed it properly. i just rm'd the offending module and the nvidia module gets used.
<musiclinux> does anyone know how to get K3B to accept MP3s so I can make an audio CD?
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, disable it in the bios.
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Zaire booo's intel lol
<NekoEd> Ok i have kubuntu set up on my server, port 80 and 90 forwarded to it , and dns software running. But still noone can see them.
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<musiclinux> I already have Lame installed but k3b can't see it as a plugin
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: no, i don't really have two video cards.  the hw detection things i do, though.  this happened on 2 of the 5 or so sysstems i've installed ubuntu on.  there's a thread out there of others having this issue with dapper.
<|lostbyte|> NekoEd, dns software ?
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, You dont have a built it one ?
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: nope
<NekoEd> Ya. I have no-ip.coms linux version of there software running.
<pablo_> pastebin is killing me
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, how do you know its using intel ?
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: just mentioning it here in case you see someone who said he's followed the instructions and still can't get nvidia drivers working.  a quick lsmod will rule this out as an issue
<Zaire> pastbin xorg restored
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: lsmod shows it
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, do you have the nvidia module loaded ?
<NekoEd> When i type <domain>:90 i can see my webpages. but no one else can.
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, lspci | grep AGP
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: yes,  i've been using nvidia drivers since the 90's.  i don't have an issue installing it. it's a bug in dapper.
<|lostbyte|> NekoEd, so your dynamic dns update client is working..
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: i solved my issue a long time ago.  just figured i'd pass the info
<NekoEd> Yes it is. |lostbyte
<Lynoure> NekoEd: does dns lookup give the right ip for the domain? (or have you check that already?)
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, ah ! ok.. so what was the solution... ?
<pablo_> zaire & lostbyte: tried security = share
<NekoEd> ive nto done a dns look up just a ping
<Zaire> I get the same error still
<Lynoure> Neko: try both on your machine and further away
<pablo_> user changes to root on everything - might be because root mounted it
<pablo_> group still ids
<pablo_> owner - not user - changed to root - sry
<pablo_> pastebin is giving me no love
<Zaire> I took out the first devices section and restarted kdm and nothign same error
<|lostbyte|> NekoEd, whats your domain name ?
<sensei> Zaire: paste your xorg.conf in pastebin
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: i just rm'd the intel module.  then it uses the nvidia module as it should.  i suppose you could rename it or something if you didn't want to rm it.  this was a bit of problem for me since it was my first time with a debian system.  i'd installed nvidia a million times on rh systems.  at first i was like, wtf.  i did find a thread on it.
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Solution is to move the intel module to a dir outside of xorgs realm
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/78617
<pablo_> not zaire, sensei
<pablo_> sry sensei
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, removing the xserver-xorg-driver-i740 and xserver-xorg-driver-i128 package, would that work ?
<|lostbyte|> sensei, ^^
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/78617
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: don't know but it sounds like it might be a more elegant solution than the one i picked.
<sensei> |lostbyte|: That'd probably do as well, yes :)
<sensei> Fancy pants solution hehe
<larson9999> lol
<|lostbyte|> :P lolz
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/78617
<sensei> Zaire: What does slocate GLcore say ?
* Zaire scratchs head
<ken___> Please excuse just testing/learning
<sensei> Zaire: Open a console, and type: slocate GLcore
<Zaire> command does nothin
<RawSewage> why isnt Skype in the repos
<sensei> Zaire: Sure it does.. It just doesn't show anything
<Zaire> go to skyp site and d/l the .deb
<sensei> So, you don't have GLcore
<RawSewage> ok
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, add it then..
<RawSewage> Im not a developer, Champ
<Zaire> rinse and repeat till your nick changes to clean lol
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, neither am i dude ! i meant ---------> eb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, neither am i dude ! i meant ---------> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> whats the advantage of that
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, direct access from adept.
<RawSewage> as opposed to downloading the deb from their site
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> ty
<|lostbyte|> np
<Zaire> whats wrong with downloading from skype thats what I did lol
<RawSewage> nothing
<RawSewage> ok, added to repos
* Zaire is clueless UT2k4 should work but don't :(
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, cool !
<RawSewage> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<RawSewage> its hanging
* Zaire needs to recharge Canadian battery with and ice cold beer and a hockey game eh lol
<RawSewage> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Zaire> so let me get this straight I am running an OS that is basically dependant on the GLcore and yet I have no GLcore :S
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, does'nt for me..
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, hangs where ?
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> ... trying again
* Zaire is confused to beat hades :S
<RawSewage> the  Skype isnt hanging it
<RawSewage> Waiting for headers 99%
<sensei> Gah, I give up.. Does anyone know if it's possible to be able to click links in konsole and have them opened in any browser?
<sensei> Or at least konq ?
<RawSewage> I think it's a Compiz thing hanging it up
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, i am on compiz too..
<RawSewage> do you have a broken package
<RawSewage> in the updates
<kbrooks> EVERYONE: Has EasyUbuntu 3.02.1 ever commented out ALL the entries in your sources.list when you asked it to save the sources.list that it generates?
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, like ?
<RawSewage> I forget.  some sort of 2D thingee
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, everything works fine here, ( touch wood )
<RawSewage> Im talking about the Updater
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, i use apt-get update
<kbrooks> EVERYONE: Has EasyUbuntu 3.02.1 ever commented out ALL the entries in your sources.list when you asked it to save the sources.list that it generates?
<larson9999> sensei: from konsole?  i don't think so.
<sensei> larson9999: Shite :/
<RawSewage> |lostbyte|, how is your video playback in Compiz.  mine is jerky in fullscreen
<Zaire> damn....well I gtg its 4:30 in the morning lol bed times for me lol
<sensei> Nite
<Zaire> laters
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, mine starts with a 2 second jerk and goes smooth..
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set to a user ONLY can read and modify his home?
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, i use mplayer.
<RawSewage> fullscreen
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, 5200 fx, 512 mb HERE, YOU ?
<|lostbyte|> 512 is my ram by the way..
<kbrooks> MetaMorfoziS: that's impossible
<kbrooks> MetaMorfoziS: errr....
<RawSewage> 4200
<RawSewage> 512 I believe
<kbrooks> MetaMorfoziS: sorry, misread
<sensei> kbrooks: chroot ?
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: It's a bit of work and it'll waste some space, but chroot can do that
<kbrooks> sensei: ?
<|lostbyte|> MetaMorfoziS, sudo chmod a-xrw /home/<name> -R
<RawSewage> whats hanging is  au.archive.ubuntu.com
<sensei> |lostbyte|: That way he'll be able to read /usr /var /opt and so on anyways
<|lostbyte|> RawSewage, oh :) mirrior is down i guess.
<MetaMorfoziS> and where is the username coming?
<RawSewage> yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<|lostbyte|> sensei, you ref to MetaMorfoziS  ?
<MetaMorfoziS> hm!:)
<sensei> |lostbyte|: Yeah
<sensei> |lostbyte|: I think we understood his request differently :)
<|lostbyte|> sensei, he does'nt want others to read and write to his home..
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't work
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on /
<|lostbyte|> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> from that account
<sensei> I understood it as if he wanted the user to not be able to leave his home dir
<MetaMorfoziS> yes!
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: Then you want chroot
<|lostbyte|> ahh !
<kbrooks> I like the move...
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<MetaMorfoziS> how chroot works?
<sensei> man chroot
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but where the username comes?
<grizzly> Any editor for terminal with colours like kate ?
<MetaMorfoziS> chroot newroot
<MetaMorfoziS> but where it knows what user's home changing?
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: Seriously, this isn't done in a whip of time.. Take an hour off, google and set it up. I hate to repeat what other's already has said
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: A useful search term is 'jail'
<MetaMorfoziS> i thinked to do that is only one cmd
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't understadn why it a difficult thing on linux:(
<Lynoure> MetaMorfoziS: Is doing that on windows easy?
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: If you do what I said, and do some research instead of sitting here whine about it, you'd soon find that other's has done a lot of the work for you
<sensei> MetaMorfoziS: When I say research and give you the hint 'jail', the first thing you do is google.. if that won't give you anything straight away... search for jail on freshmeat.net
<MetaMorfoziS> okayokay, sorrysorry:D
<sensei> http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/  And vioala.. Try that, if you hit any problems, then ask.. Just don't ask people to do everything for you :)
<|lostbyte|> sensei, but atleast give him some keywords to start with..
<sensei> |lostbyte|: 06:44:28 < sensei> MetaMorfoziS: A useful search term is 'jail'
<sensei> jail and chroot is well enough
<|lostbyte|> cool.
<kbrooks> Can SOMEONE answer:
<kbrooks> EVERYONE: Has EasyUbuntu 3.02.1 ever commented out ALL the entries in your sources.list when you asked it to save the sources.list that it generates?
<grizzly> is language-support-en a critical package ?
<Healot> grizzly: default, but not critical
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, sorry ! didt use it.
<kbrooks> A user has complained that it did?!?
<Healot> you can just use C/POSIX as locale...
<kbrooks> <focker> easyubuntu script commented out everything in my kubuntu 6.06 /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> ^
<grizzly> Healot: So it can be removed, right?
<Healot> grizzly: yes, but not recommended, I would say
<Healot> it's for the English locale... well, at least for most of use, it is useful
<grizzly> K, I just wanted to get rid of openoffice
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, it commected even the ones you want to use ?
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: not me
<|lostbyte|> k
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: I have no idea . he obviously didnt give enough information
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, it commenting the older one, then its a good thing.
<|lostbyte|> if*
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: "the older one"?
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: he said "everything".
<Healot> KDE depends on that too...
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, the older repos he is chaning..
<|lostbyte|> oh
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: reread the statement
<|lostbyte|> ALL :)
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: have you used easyubuntu? :P
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, no, i specify my repos my self..
<larson9999> i'm going to have to check out this easyubuntu thing.  sounds so easy even my mom could use it
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, also, i dont like automated scripts..
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: EU isnt fully automated
<|lostbyte|> kbrooks, it comes with gnome by default ?
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: er? easyubuntu isnt a distro
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: it never installs anything you dont ask it to
<|lostbyte|> argh ! i am mixing it up with some thing else.. sorry..
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: hehe
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, i can'T figure it out
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't setup fptd
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't work out to a user can't chdir from hist home
<MetaMorfoziS> only that i have is the windows sharing anyway
<jake> Hey, anyone know if there's a program in the repositories I can use to decompress .rpm files?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's abject:(
<LionRock> can somebody give any advice. How does programmers develop kubuntu ? Does they compile each time all system files or how does this thing go ?
<osh> jake: rpm2tar?
<jake> I'll take a look at that, thanks
<jake> Unfortunately, all of the linux ports I can find seem to assume I'm running RedHat
<osh> jake: what program are you going for?
<jake> the LimeWire Linux Release
<jake> I don't like Nicotine
<osh> jake: ahh. there's something called "alien" too which allows you to install rpms on debian based systems.
<jake> Ah I heard about that, I'll check that out too
<jake> thanks
<|lostbyte|> osh, alien converts..
<cox377> Hey All
<jake> I love this OS :)
<jake> I've went from using nothing but Windows to Kubuntu and it's actually not too hard to get the hang of, especially since I have this channel to ask for help on
<jake> I love the Adept Package Manager mostly, though
<osh> |lostbyte|: sure, but what I said still holds true. it will allow you to install rpms.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Lynoure> jake: that's nice to hear :)
<jake> I decided to install Linux after windows killed itself for like the 5th time on my laptop.
<Lynoure> One ice thing about open source is that one can take secondary pride about a project even if one has only submitted bug reports and done nothing else :) Or at least I can.
<cox377> i must admit i only use the windows box for gaming now
<jake> Yeah, it bugs me there aren't many games released for Linux
<jake> Which is why I'll still be using my brother's Windows Box for games
<cox377> the only thing that i dont like about this kubuntu install is that i cant get a higher rez about 1024 when the card supports 1280.. but it's not a major issue
<kbrooks> cox377: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cox377> tried it before
<cox377> didn't get anywhere unfortunatly
<kbrooks> cox377: er, dont select NO screen resolutions
<larson9999> jake: there are plenty games in linux these days for my limited game time
<cox377> what do u mean?>
<kbrooks> cox377: check off the highest resolutions tht your card supports
<|lostbyte|> larson9999, which is your fav ?
<kbrooks> cox377: don't check off _nothing_.
<jake> I know there are plenty of ports; my friend is always playing Diablo 2 on his Linux box
<cox377> kbrooks: you mean when it asks which rez ask for the the highest
<kbrooks> cox377: yea
<kbrooks> did u do that before
<jake> but other than old SNES games, I like to stick with modern games. Like Final Fantasy XI and it's usually a while after the windows release that you get one for Linux
<larson9999> |lostbyte|: i don't have a favorite game.  right now i've been going though some old adventure games.
<kbrooks> jake: which is bad
<|lostbyte|> k
<kbrooks> jake: there is still a market in linux for gaming
<larson9999> jake: that's starting to change.  vote with your wallet.
<jake> kbrooks: I just wish it was a bigger market
<jake> Heh, my wallet is empty
<jake> I'm a poor student, why do you think I love linux so much: ;)
<cox377> kbrooks: i ran it, and it still only allows these rez's
<cox377> 	SubSection "Display"
<cox377> 		Depth		24
<cox377> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377> 	EndSubSection
<cox377> EndSection
<Lynoure> I would want to make an adventure game for linux, but lack in graphics skills
<kbrooks> cox377: dang :(
<larson9999> jake: well, when it gets some money spend it on a game that puts out a linux version.  and buy it from a vendor that will actually get counted as a linux sell.
<jake> I used to be semi decent at coding, in Basic at least. These days all I can handle is MUSH Softcode
<larson9999> jake: if you're broke try some of the oss linux games.  there are some that are coming along nicely
<kbrooks> larson9999: ppracer is a good one, but ....
<kbrooks> larson9999: 3D accel is required
* kbrooks &
<jake> I have been browsing through the stuff in the repetoirs. (pardon my spelling) but I'm mostly satisfied with my MUSHes and MUCKs at the minute
<jake> First two programs I installed when I had finished installing Kubuntu; TinyFugue and FireFox
<larson9999> kbrooks: i have fun with ppracer but there are plenty more.  some nice games in most genres
<jake> Since I discovered FireFox, I can't stand to use any other browser
<kbrooks> soooooooooooooo
<jake> In part because it's British Made :)
<jake> It's nice to see something decent come out of my home country
<kbrooks> jake: FF is from the USA
<kbrooks> prove that it is from UK
<jake> Really? Then I was lied to
<cox377> lol
<thomas> i have a question about compiling sth...
<jake> My friend sent me the link, told me it was fast and stable and british XD
<kbrooks> jake: I THINK it originated in the USA
<jake> Well, I dunno for sure, but my friend told me it was british. Then again, he said Nokia was Japanese
<kbrooks> jake: do you remember phoenix?
<jake> Nope
<jake> brb
<kbrooks> jake: firefox used to be named that, iirc
<thomas> it says: Preparing kernel build system in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15... ./build.sh line 90: make: command not found
<thomas> and on line 90 it says: make -C $KERNEL_SRC modules_prepare >/dev/null || exit 1
<kbrooks> jake: I know that netscape created netscape, from which mozilla was derived from
<kbrooks> jake: i know that they are based in the USA
<kbrooks> jake: like AOL is
<thomas> anyone knows why it doesn't work?
<kbrooks> jake: mozilla foundation/corporation aree based in the USA
<larson9999> netscape came from mosaic
<larson9999> where was mosaic based?
<larson9999> oh wait, i think it didn't.  i think mozilla was the early code name for netscape meaning mosaic killer so it probably was a competitor
<snikker> i've got a problem (fonts too too small) with some 32-bit app under amd64. how fix this?
<grizzly> is there a webcam app to record vids?
<larson9999> just read a little history of 'mozilla'.  gets a bit confusing.  netscape is codenamed mozilla which is codenamed seamonkey.
<grizzly> camorama only takes pics.
<cox377> I've found this small tutorial on forcing rezolutions
<cox377> "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<cox377> "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-1-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro"
<cox377> add this to the end of the line "vga=1280x1024"
<cox377> to get this
<cox377> "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-1-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=1280x1024"
<cox377> but when i look for that line, i see this
<grizzly> Anybody? webcam app to record videos??
<cox377> "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash"
<cox377> does anyone know what i'm on about
<larson9999> grizzly: you just want to record stuff your webcam sees?  anything that reads bttv stuff works for me
<coachJ> Hello All:: I have stupid question but here goes. How can I get Konqueror to open in Maxium view, it alowas opens as a small window
<grizzly> larson9999:  bttv?
<hussam> kkathman: hey!
<larson9999> grizzly: heck, i don't have a camera on this computer. it's been a while but i thought many of the video apps can read your camera and record it.
<larson9999> my son does that all the time... he's sleeping now or i'd ask.
<grizzly> larson9999: Thanks! I'll search.
<coachJ>  I have stupid question but here goes. How can I get Konqueror to open in Maxium view, it alowas opens as a small window
<Emess> maximise it then close it, and if its the only instance open it should save liek that, otehrwise eit its config
<Emess> actually i had the same problem when i first installed lol
<larson9999> grizzly: didn't i see a bot post about webcams here earlier?
<coachJ> i have done the max close open thing doesn work
<larson9999> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<larson9999> grizzly: maybe one of those sites has some insight
<coachJ> how do i edit its config
<Emess> ok, see the little konqueror logo int eh top left hand corner?
<coachJ> y
<Emess> clickt hat and go to window settings/preferences
<Emess> *configure window preferences
<Emess> not used to dapper quite yet lol
<Emess> anyway in there, theres an option for window specific prefs
<Emess> make a new one, and in workarounds find maximise and set it to force
<coachJ> let me look
<Emess> wierd...adept keeps freezing when it tries to install JRE, it gets stuck on 9 or 10% while showing the license agreement
<Philip5> Emess: have you pressed enter to see the whole license?
<Hobbsee> Emess: yeah, it does that
<Philip5> and then typed yes
<Hobbsee> Philip5: i'ts broken
<Emess> its an adept window, no place to press enter or type yes
<omeow> Known bug in adept apparently.
<Philip5> aha
<omeow> (hey what else about adept is new)
<Philip5> then install it with apt-get
<Riddell> Emess: that's a known bug
<Emess> yeah, im gonna try do it  manually, hopefully it wont need to redownload
* Emess wonders if running synaptic will make it work...
<Riddell> Emess: yes, synaptic will work, as will apt-get on the command line, neither will need to re-download
<Philip5> i installed jdk yesterday with apt-get
<Emess> apt-get upgrade sun-java-jre5.0.bin?
<Emess> i hate java period ...
<coachJ> Emess---got it, it is under settings>config view profile.
<Emess> yeah
<coachJ> thks
<Philip5> Emess: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<sagara> woo
<sagara> yakuake rules
<omeow> Definitely. :)
<sagara> haven't had the need to start a konsole
<Emess> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Emess> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cox377> make sure no other adept is running
<omeow> Close adept first.
<Philip5> Emess: you have to sudo or be root
<sagara> are you running synaptic/adept/apt?
<Emess> adept notifier is running
<Philip5> Emess: and close apept
<Emess> and i am in sudo
<Philip5> adept
<larson9999> i've been getting the case where adept hangs around even after i close it.  have to kill hte process. don't konw if it's just this system or what
<coachJ> adept dowsn't do that to me
<Netcad> say there is a line in the format token1-token2 token3-token4-token5. how to replace the - characters only between token3 token4 and token5?
<Emess> wierd, i killed the process and it still gives teh same error
<Emess> and when i dpkg --configure -a
<Emess> i get dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<omeow> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<omeow> And then try again.
<Emess> tis working now, thanks yo~
<Emess> for future reference, what does fuser do?
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me configure my mouse?
<Emess> whats wrong with it?
<omeow> Emess: type man:/fuser in konqueror
<omeow> (or man fuser in your console)
<Emess> ah ok, thanks for that
<neopsyche> my xorg.conf
<Emess> what type of mouse do you have? because usually ubuntu figured it out rpetty well
<neopsyche> settings seem to be incorrect.. its a serial mouse .. i dont know what command lines i need to change, its a serial mouse 1.1A compatable microsoft wheel mouse
<coachJ> emess i just downloaded sun jave 5jre using adept if is freezing because it wants me to ok (under details) how do I click ok?
<Emess> gotta do it manually, its an adept bug
<Emess> because it wants to accept a EULA agreement
<coachJ> i see that so apt-get sun blah-blah??
<neopsyche> anyone any mouse ideas?
<Emess> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<coachJ> thks
<kbrooks> Hi.
<kbrooks> I'm using Kubuntu w/ Ubuntu. I would like ashift+numlock to work. But it doesn't.
<kbrooks> It's supposed to enablee mouse keys
<kbrooks> at least, thats what gnome calls it
<kbrooks> So how do I enablee this?
<kbrooks> anyone willing to help?
<kbrooks> THERE?
<emonkey> sorry no idea
<inope> kde unsets my LD_PRELOAD env variable for many KDE apps (but not for non-kde apps). is this a known issue? how do i solve this?
<kbrooks> emonkey: no idea?!?
<kbrooks> ...
<coachJ> getting this message from adept You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<coachJ> how do i kill that process?
<Philip5> kbrooks: look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NumLock?highlight=%28lock%29%7C%28num%29
<coachJ> k
<Emess> coachJ: i got teh same error, try dpkg --configure -a
<coachJ> will that kill the process
<coachJ> the link was for num lock
<emonkey> coachJ, the link was for kbrooks not for you ;)
<Emess> it wont kill the process but it will open up dpkg for you
<Emess> udo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Emess> +s
<Emess> that should kill adept
<exceswater> hey pplz
<exceswater> why is nobody on offtopic ?
<coachJ> trying
<cox377> is anyone having probs with there resolution
<cox377> because i just worked out how to force it upto 1280 and it feels like a million bucks in comparison
<coachJ> oops
<coachJ> now adept wont start
<zblach> hi. quick question. embedded webcams. how can I use 'em?
<zblach> easycam doesn't like it
<cox377> god damn.. 1280 feels good
<Healot> 1600x1200?
<Healot> I am seeing little things
<|lostbyte|> I am on 1280..
<omeow> I'm on 2560x1024
<|lostbyte|> i can see up to 3 windows at once.
* |lostbyte| hates minimizing
<Tommy2k4> 1280 and i have everything maximised
<Tommy2k4> cept kopete
<Tommy2k4> and kaffeine
<[GuS] > Hi People!
<|lostbyte|> :)
<[GuS] > one question, how could i compile a dev package (excample tcl8.5-dev) and then making it .deb for ubuntu or kubuntu? I allready searched, but i did't found for dev packages
<Healot> !find tcl
<ubotu> Found: expect-tcl8.3, libdb4.2-tcl, libdb4.3-tcl, libpgtcl-dev, libpgtcl1.5 (and 81 others)
<[GuS] > ?
<[GuS] > someone? i want to package tcl8.5/tk8.5 for kubuntu... but also the dev ones.
<Healot> tcl8.3-dev >>
<[GuS] > Healot,  ?
<Healot> tk8.4-dev >>
<Healot> those the lastest in the repos
<[GuS] > Healot,  you did't read my question do you?....
<Healot> yes
<[GuS] > i think no.
<Healot> read it. but i don't .... . ....
<[GuS] > i waqnt to package a .deb for Kubuntu. The package is tcl8.5/tk8.5. i allready did the binaries (.debs) but now i need to build tcl8.5/tk8.5-dev (.debs packages too)
<Healot> you do know how to build a package right?
<[GuS] > yes
<Healot> do you know how to configure that debian/rules file?
<[GuS] > for binaries yes... i don know if i must change something for -dev
<[GuS] > i did't find yet a doc for that
<Healot> you know how to list the files for the binaries right?
<Healot> [GuS] : are you using checkinstall or de*?
<[GuS] > nop
<[GuS] > debhelper
<wily> hi guys
<wily> how can i locate an hotspot?
<wily> what is application ?
<|lostbyte|> wily, kwifimanager
<wily> |lostbyte|: ok
<alyle> 
<wily> do u know wifi way?
<wily> tell me...
<wily> i locate a wifi hotspot
<Healot> wo men hao, alyle
<|lostbyte|> wily, wifi-radar too is good.
<Healot> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<alyle> oh,thanks
<|lostbyte|> wily, huh ?
<[GuS] > i really need this.. and i don't know how :(. I am making the deb package for amsn 0.96 but usign tcl8.5/tk8.5.. so in buildep i need tcl8.5-dev/tk8.5-dev
<wily> i found a protected wifi spot
<wily> is correct this?
<Healot> [GuS] : I couldn't find that either, man debhelper for deeper digging into that debian/rules file setting
<wily> launch airsnort
<wily> take wep key
<wily> and after?
<[GuS] > yep.. i am reading that, with no luck.. thankls anyway :)
<|lostbyte|> Argh ! you want to hack ?
<wily> no, mmmm yes!
<Healot> not a developer myself... how about you compile amsn with the ubuntu tcl/tk instead?
<wily> i change my notebook
<wily> and i lost all parameters to access into university's lan
<wily> for a little i must to hack
<wily> i'm out of there
<[GuS] > Healot, yeah.. but i will use 8.5 vers
<[GuS] > thats why
<Healot> just ask the administrator?
<|lostbyte|> wily, ^
<Healot> it doesn;t hurt if you ask
<wily> i've just done it
<wily> but i don't remember the way
<wily> shit!
<wily> i remeber that i launched airsnort
<wily> after whit wep key
<wily> |lostbyte|: after i must to use aircrack?
<wily> i don't remember
<fek> my konsole background is no more transparent *wine*
<fek> *cry*
<|lostbyte|> wily, yes.
<fek> _why_?! :(
<|lostbyte|> wily, on the ivs file.
<wily> |lostbyte|: i don't undestand
<Alelasquez> Hello
<wily> Healot: administrator is out for two weeks!
<[GuS] > well.. i will download tcl8.4-dev source to look into debian conf files :)
<wily> |lostbyte|: do u have some guide about?
<wily> or some url?
<|lostbyte|> wily, google for aitcrack-ng.. good luck..
<|lostbyte|> aircrack-ng*
<wily> thank you
<Healot> wily: ask your friend who have access?
<wily> yes all are using win.....ds
<wily> and if i lauch cmd from their laptop
<|lostbyte|> wily, does'nt matter, all you need is one key..
<wily> >:(
<wily> that is ivs?
<Healot> ask for the key, wily, and add the key to your wifi settings
<wily> ok
<wily> and i let dhcp or i must assing an ip?
<Healot> depends on the network setting?
<Healot> for a university access, mostly DHCP
<coachJ> can someone tell me how to kill a process running in the background?
<wily> thank guys i save me the life
<Healot> ask your friends the settings
<wily> i must to finish my thesis
<Healot> kill it coachJ
<Healot> literally "kill <pid>
<omeow> coachJ: Open ksysguard
<coachJ> opening
<mak> kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso <- is it the Live CD?
<coachJ> the app is adept or something because it wont let me update says already runnuni
<coachJ> what do i look for?
<wily> mak: is both live and complete operating system
<Healot> mak: yes.. it is the liveCD
<mak> thanks
<omeow> coachJ: yeah, it's named adept in that list of processes.
<omeow> click it and then click on kill
<coachJ> say only thing running is notifer
<omeow> adept_notifier you mean?
<coachJ> yes
<omeow> Yeah, that's a program that looks for updates, and it can also be the cause of your database lock.
<franz_> I'm running a kubuntu live cd on a pc with a brand new, unformatted hdd. How can I prepare my hdd for installation?
<omeow> Try killing it and starting adept again.
<larson9999> mouse issues?  the upgrade anouncer thing says a new xorg moust thing is ready
<coachJ> ok
<coachJ> nope get same message
<omeow> Which message exactly?
<coachJ> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<omeow> And what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in a console?
<omeow> (close adept again when you're going to do that)
<coachJ> this could be it aptitude
<coachJ> maybe not
<coachJ> ill see
<omeow> Well, if aptitude is running, then it's most likely aptitude.
<coachJ> is tha acpid in the sys gueard?
<omeow> No, that's a service. Nothing related to aptitude I think.
<franz_> I'm running a kubuntu live cd on a pc with a brand new, unformatted hdd. How can I prepare my hdd for installation?
<coachJ> apt-get sems to be working
<omeow> No errors?
<omeow> franz_: the installer should take care of all that, just select that drive so it gets installed to that.
<omeow> The installer should also detect your windows drive and add that to the boot menu.
<coachJ> it went to all the repos
<franz_> omeow: ok
<omeow> You don't have to do any partitioning or formatting if you don't want to. It can automatically do all that stuff for you.
<franz_> i know omeow. but i never installed on a new hdd before
<coachJ> no it failed
<omeow> Oh ok. :)
<omeow> What's the error?
<Dannilion> it's easiest to install on a new hdd, franz_
<coachJ> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<omeow> Do so.
<Raito> Where is a good place to find window 'color schemes'? Window decorations would also be nice.
<omeow> Prefix with sudo though, it'll most likely require root access.
<coachJ> just as shown
<omeow> Raito: http://kde-look.org/
<Dannilion> kde-look.org has a lot of stuff on it
<Raito> thanks
<Dannilion> That's where I got my Tux Kmenu icon from :)
<iBrood> Hello, can someome help me with an installation problem? My installation icon wont respond.
<Dannilion> iBrood, have you tried selecting it from the menu?
* Dannilion tries to remember where it is
<iBrood> niether the one on the menu, nor the desktop icon work
<coachJ> omeow---it worked thks!!!!!
<omeow> You're welcome.
<Raito> Where in Konqueror is the setting to change whether you open files with one click or two clicks?
<omeow> It's not in there actually.
<omeow> It's in System Settings => Mouse
<inope> kde unsets my LD_PRELOAD env variable for many KDE apps (but not for non-kde apps). is this a known issue? how do i solve this?
<inope> omeow: do you mean you have an answer?
<iBrood> Dannilion:
<inope> Raito: peripherals / mouse
<iBrood> Dannilion:niether the one on the menu, nor the desktop icon work
<inope> Raito: weird, huh?
<Dannilion> hummm
<Raito> ok
<[GuS] > hey guys
<Yen> lo
<[GuS] > when i am execute pbuilder... at the end i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17161
<[GuS] > for some reason could not make the .deb package :S
<[GuS] > mmm i think i know why..
<Yen> is it possible to write to that place?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping?
<Tommy2k4> could bluefish get any laggier at editing a 5kb file!?
<gidna> eh
<Vliegendehuiskat> probebly
<omeow> kkkkate!
<Vliegendehuiskat> so
<Vliegendehuiskat> I have this wireless card
<Vliegendehuiskat> and I know how ndiswrapper works
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: model of the wireless card?
<Vliegendehuiskat> and it works fine on gnome
<Vliegendehuiskat> pmcia
<Vliegendehuiskat> pcmcia*
<Vliegendehuiskat> bcmwl5 driver
<Vliegendehuiskat> but
<Vliegendehuiskat> it fails to work in kde
<thomas> how long does it take if it 'may take a long time' to build internal kernel modules
<thomas> it goes on for about an hour now...
<gidna> Hi
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: is it interfaced, and what is the alias ( sudo iwconfig)?
<gidna> I have a problem with my printer
<gidna> pixma canon ip1600
<SonicChao> Hello, I run KDE from Ubuntu's "Select Session" and would like to know if I what I do to one, would apply to the other
<Vliegendehuiskat> abattoir, give me a few
<SonicChao> You know, the session manager.
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: take your time ;)
<SonicChao> I did it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<gidna> can anybody help me?
<omeow> Not untill you say what the problem is.
<omeow> *until
<Vliegendehuiskat> abattoir, its at eth1
<gidna> the printer runs with turboprint software
<Vliegendehuiskat> that should be wlan0
<gidna> baut print aslo a logo..
<Vliegendehuiskat> so how am I gonna fix that
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: are you sure that bcm43xx driver included with the kernel is not loaded before ndiswrapper?
<kubuntu_> wow, kubuntu live cd seems very impressive
<gidna> I have to pay 30$ to turboprint If i don't want the logo
<Jack1> hi
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: i suspect that is the case
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: do a
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: dmesg | grep bcm43xx
<Jack1> does someone know how to lay an image in the middle of another background image in gimp?thx
<Vliegendehuiskat> [17179591.848000]  bcm43xx driver
<Vliegendehuiskat> [17179593.412000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode2.fw" not available or load failed.
<Vliegendehuiskat> [17179593.416000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode2.fw" not available or load failed.
<gidna> omeow: can you help me?
<jmichaelx> Vliegendehuiskat: i like your name LOL
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: the dapper kernel includes an open source version of the Broadcom driver...
<inope> kde unsets my LD_PRELOAD env variable for many KDE apps (but not for non-kde apps). is this a known issue? how do i solve this?
<Vliegendehuiskat> but its an asus card :p
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: you can either choose to use that, or override that and use ndiswrapper
<jmichaelx> Vliegendehuiskat: what kind of computer do you have?
<jmichaelx> ahh
<Vliegendehuiskat> this one is a laptop
<Vliegendehuiskat> so abattoir
<Vliegendehuiskat> lets try to use that kernel driver
<jmichaelx> i just bought a dell laptop yesterday with a broadcom wireless card in it
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: i think it is just branded Asus, bcmwl5 is a broadcom driver ;)
<Vliegendehuiskat> nah
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: one sec
<Vliegendehuiskat> this laptop uses an pcmcia card :p
<jmichaelx> Vliegendehuiskat: it probably still has a broadcom chipset
<Vliegendehuiskat> prolly
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-b3e888974e3f23d9367ca6f2f32edcb3764613a5,
<thomas> regarding the building of kernel modules - is there a way to find out how much are already built and how much are still have to be build?
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: 1.2 is what you should be looking at :)
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: i dont know the exact procedure as i chose to continue using ndiswrapper
<BKaj> Howdy all experts on dvd shrink installation without using wine !
<Vliegendehuiskat> abattoir,
<Vliegendehuiskat> lets switch to ndiswrapper
<Vliegendehuiskat> this requires things that I don't have
<Vliegendehuiskat> like
<Vliegendehuiskat> a new set of firmware
<Vliegendehuiskat> and they are not on the site either
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: what i do is 'quick and dirty' but it works for me nonetheless...
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: you are supposed to blacklist the bcm43xx module...
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: but that didnt work for me, instead i decided to delete the entire module...
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> the power led is on now
<Vliegendehuiskat> by the use of ndis
<Vliegendehuiskat> but the problem i run into now (and earlyer) is that i can't configure the card
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: you mean you cant set essid, encryption key etc.?
<Vliegendehuiskat> no
<Vliegendehuiskat> i can set all those things
<Vliegendehuiskat> but as soon as i click activate it switches off immediately
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: you use wlassistant?
<Vliegendehuiskat> now what?
<Vliegendehuiskat> wait a few
<abattoir> i.e Wireless Assistant
<Vliegendehuiskat> no I didn't
<Vliegendehuiskat> but the card seems to work now
<Emess> why would anyonme use that? you want knetwork-manager
<Vliegendehuiskat> Emess,
<Vliegendehuiskat> it works through that now
<Vliegendehuiskat> don't know why?
<sensei> Emess: Because it works for most people? :)
<abattoir> Emess: i thought that came default w/ dapper...?
<Emess> network-manager gets it to auto connect to networks you want as well as browse for ones around you, liek the windows wlan list
<BKaj> traceroute cmd is not found ...WTF ?
<Emess> nope, its an apt-get fromt he suse repos
<Hobbsee> Emess: it what???
<abattoir> Emess: apt-get from suse repos?
<abattoir> Emess: you used alien to convert the rpm?
<Emess> yup
<Emess> although i think it might be available in adept now
<abattoir> oh, ok
<VHK> abattoir,
<VHK> thanx
<VHK> it works
<VHK> even on reboot
<BKaj> anyone have dvd shrink installed in dapper ?
<VHK> that section 1,1 did the trick
<abattoir> VHK: cool :)
<VHK> yes Vliegendehuiskat did pingout :P
<VHK> but it works
<VHK> alltough
<VHK> I need some ice cooling to keep using it :p
<Jack1> how did u install it ? dvd shrink?
<Jack1> do u need wine?
<VHK> hm
<VHK> Jack1,
<VHK> that brings me to another question
<BKaj> I'm trying to avoid using wine
<VHK> I have been looking for somethin like a VM on ubuntu
<VHK> so not wine :P
<Jack1> ok
<BKaj> I don't have dvd shrink installed, that's why I'm asking
<abattoir> VHK: you can use VMWare Player or QEmu
<VHK> ok
<VHK> where to grab it :p
<larson9999> BKaj: i have dvdshrink installed
<abattoir> VHK: qemu should be in the official repos
<VHK> ok
<abattoir> VHK: there is a qemu accelerator which is not open source but free...
<VHK> and vmware player?
<abattoir> from vmware.com ;)
<abattoir> wait a sec :)
<BKaj> larson9999: how did you install it ?
<abattoir> VHK: http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<larson9999> BKaj: need wine and then it installs like regular windows program.
<BKaj> why wine larson9999 , is there another way ?
<abattoir> VHK: there is tar version here http://www.vmware.com/download/player/
<VHK> abattoir,
<VHK> thanx :P
<abattoir> VHK: no problem :)
<larson9999> it used to be a two step process of creating and iso from the dvd and then having dvdsrink shrink it because it wouldn't recognize cd dvd drive.  now it does but i haven't tried shrinking straight from the dvd
<VHK> ow and in the half year that i have been at (K)ubuntu
<larson9999> BKaj: cause it's a windows program.
<BKaj> if I need wine , it's too late isn't it ? I didn't take the option when I installed dapper
<VHK> I havn't been able to figure out how i can make .pps things play sounds
<VHK> but I couldn't get that to work on debian either :p
<larson9999> BKaj: no, it's not too late you can still install wine
<BKaj> ok larson9999 , thru synaptic or adept ?
<abattoir> VHK: .pps?
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<VHK> powerpoint presentations
<VHK> in MS office :P
<larson9999> BKaj: yep
<Pupeno_> My Thinkpad T60 has this card: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7149. How do I know which card is it exactly ?
<abattoir> VHK: doesnt work with OpenOffice and KOffice ?
<VHK> nop
<BKaj> i don't see it either one , larson9999 :(
<larson9999> BKaj: oh, maybe i got it from the site
<canihojr> buenas
<larson9999> BKaj: yep, the site has ubuntu deb for download
<VHK> brb
<VHK> switching to cat5 again
<VHK> I don't like hotplugging
<BKaj> ok larson9999 , URL ?
<VHK> and that card is getting really hot today cause its hot in here :P
<larson9999> http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<larson9999> for bk
<jyogi> Hello. I need help with sagem 3200 (know as livebox). I use wifi to connect to it, installed apache2 and apropriate packages. I made account on mydns but I don't know how to make other users to see my site
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Why not just apt-get install wine ?
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to exclude the kubuntu usplash qwhen installing kubuntu-desktop from gnome
<Hawkwind> BKaj: Seems you don't have all your sources enabled
<canihojr> jyogi you open the ports? (sorry for my english, im spanish..)
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: i couldnt find anything, but i think konverter can convert .pps to .avi
<jyogi> canihojr i must say i don't know. where to check it (no problem, i'm polish:) )
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<abattoir> but it wouldnt be lossless, proprietary formats :-\
<Vliegendehuiskat> i still have to try somuch :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm on kubuntu fot half a year :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> an before that i was using debian as server
<Vliegendehuiskat> but as main os windows
<Vliegendehuiskat> so i'm a n00b
<canihojr> you dont need create account for your dns.... check whith any friend, got the IP and he can view your web.......
<Emess> meh
<Emess> iv only been using kubuntu for 8 months...
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Emess> although i used slackware for 8 years and mandrake for 2 bwefore that :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> uhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> lol
<Emess> been using linux since i was 6 years old :D
<Vliegendehuiskat> 2 years ago i didn't knew how to use other os'es
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> redhat
<Vliegendehuiskat> but that sucks :P
<Emess> my first linux was redhat, and i saw gnome adn went ewww, so i installed mandrake 7
<Vliegendehuiskat> and i have been at computers since i was 3
<Emess> and loved it
<Vliegendehuiskat> with dos commands :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> but i'm only 17 :P
<Emess> lol, my desktop comp for a loong time was OpenBSD
<dr_willis> i got computers older then that.
<thompa> i need to reinstall windos on the partition here, how can i restore grub afterwards?
<Emess> so? me too lol
<Vliegendehuiskat> :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> hehehehe
<xwolf-> !recover
<ubotu> I know nothing about recover
<xwolf-> hm. you do.
<larson9999> my youngest will be able to say he's had his own computer since he was 1.  :) he's 5 now and boy is he good
<xwolf-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Emess> thompa: i did that the otehr day and completely forgot now lol
<xwolf-> thompa there you go /\
<thompa> thanks
<xwolf-> np
<thompa> im getting weird error in XP, unable to write delay
<Emess> my kids are gonna grow up in Open or Desktop BSd and wont be allowed to use linux till theyr 15 :)
<thompa> in ubuntu i got no nvidia logo, but glx is working which is strange
<SonicChao> Emess: That's rediculious
<larson9999> emess my kids can use anything that's foss.
<SkrotFFS> Are there kubuntu packages for amarok 1.4.1 yet? Dying to try last.fm radio and don't want to compile it ;)
<jyogi> my provider doesn't have option for static ip, I have dynamic assigned IP, so I use an option in Livebox, mydns. Problem is that when I use 127.0.0.1 my site seems working but when I use myadrr.homedns.org I get the panel administration of livebox and when my friend tries to connect with this addy he can't
<larson9999> SkrotFFS: what's last.fm radio?
<SonicChao> SkrotFFS: Use XMMS
<Emess> SonicChao: why is it ridiculous?
<SkrotFFS> larson9999: You register at www.last.fm and submit info about what you listen to, and last.fm can generate a webradio for your taste in music :)
<SkrotFFS> SonicChao: No thanks. :)
<Hobbsee> SkrotFFS: not 1.4.1 quite yet, no
<larson9999> SkrotFFS: oh, my taste is talk.  is that an option?
<SonicChao> SkrotFFS: LOL...seem to like amaroK do we?
<SkrotFFS> SonicChao: Love is more accurate ;)
<SonicChao> SkrotFFS: Mine too
<canihojr> jyogi use any programs howto no-ip? no-ip.org ?? if you mount one srv of dns, your friend must configurating this srv of dns in her network config.......
<Vliegendehuiskat> just use no-ip.org
<SonicChao> Emess: would you honestly try to teach your kids FreeBSD?
<Vliegendehuiskat> they have good support
<SonicChao> Emess: And how to install XWindows Systems?
<Emess> not freebsd no, Open
<Emess> free isnt secure enough :P
<SonicChao> Emess: Or would KDE also be not aloud?
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<SonicChao> Emess: If they could figure it out, would you let them use KDE?
<towercat> I have a question about the kubuntu 6.06 livedvd, does having no sound during the livedvd mean I won't have sound if I'd choose to install it?
<Vliegendehuiskat> well I would be using openbsd soon i think
<Emess> i tought my sister to compile, install X, and code tcl when she was 6
<Vliegendehuiskat> as soon as vista comes out and wpa is a fact
<Emess> besuides, DesktopBSD comes with KDE already
<SonicChao> Emess: Answer the question. For OpenBSD
<Vliegendehuiskat> there will be to much people using linux and especially ubuntu
<Emess> not really, id make them use xfce or e16
<dr_willis> icewm
<dr_willis> :)
<SonicChao> Emess: Well at least you're letting them use X Windows ;)
<Emess> ice is hot, i use it on vector
* SonicChao uses XFCE 50% of the time
<SonicChao> :D
* Vliegendehuiskat uses KDE fulltime lately
<Vliegendehuiskat> to much projects on school to experiment :p
<SkrotFFS> KDE fulltime for 4-5 years now =)
<Vliegendehuiskat> but school's over :p
<jyogi> you don't seem to understand me. Sagem 3200 has built in application to update site. I use already account at www.dyndns.org. The problem is (I think) that my server stands behind this modem(router) and noone can connect to it.
<SonicChao> Vliegendehuiskat: I have 3 desktop managers on my Ubuntu...
<SonicChao> XFCE, GNOME and KDE...
<SonicChao> I pick whatever one I want in "Select Session"
<SonicChao> :P
* Vliegendehuiskat hates gnome
<Vliegendehuiskat> to big
<wily> hi all
<larson9999> i haven't settled on a desktop.  i do kinda like kde
<SkrotFFS> Gnome too big?
<Vliegendehuiskat> my screen at this laptop is only 1024*786
<Vliegendehuiskat> yes gnome is to big
<SonicChao> larson9999: Me neither, that's why I use them all....:)
<SkrotFFS> I've always been under the impression that KDE's widgets are a tad larger than others?
<canihojr> jyogi your router port 80 is open ?? you need redirect this port for your pc.....
<Vliegendehuiskat> on kde I can put more on my screen :p
<Vliegendehuiskat> oh yeah
<larson9999> the only thing i've decided is i HATE gnome
<jyogi> It seems to have it open
<SonicChao> Vliegendehuiskat: Well, what do you think of XFCE?
<Vliegendehuiskat> does anyone know how i can get rid of that amarok splash screen?
<SonicChao> larson9999: U too
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm gonna try it soon
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: did you have kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<Vliegendehuiskat> have been to busy last day's
<Vliegendehuiskat> uhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> dunno
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: do you have kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed?
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup
<Vliegendehuiskat> its installed
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: hmmm...okay then.
<Hobbsee> interseting
<Vliegendehuiskat> default settings and kubutu desktop :p
<larson9999> Hawkwind: in this early stage how do you think ubuntu compares to mandriva?
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to exclude the kubuntu usplash qwhen installing kubuntu-desktop from gnome
<Vliegendehuiskat> uhm
<gnomefreak> monomaniacpat: you can chage it after you install kubuntu-desktop
<Vliegendehuiskat> mark the kubuntu-desktop thing
<Vliegendehuiskat> and then unmark the splash
<monomaniacpat> yers
<monomaniacpat> what is the splash called?
<Vliegendehuiskat> dunno
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm not annoyed with it :p
<gnomefreak> usplash artwork i thought but dont remember
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: type "kdesu write /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/amarokrc" and change Show Splashscreen=true to Show Splashscreen=false
<monomaniacpat> Hobbsee: I don't want to get rid of the amarok splash, if that's what you're thinking
<gnomefreak> monomaniacpat: usplash
<wily> join in chanell #kubuntu.it
<Hobbsee> monomaniacpat: er, i addressed that to Vliegendehuiskat about their earlier annoyance with the amarok splash
<wily> per tutti gli italiani venite in #kubuntu.it
<Vliegendehuiskat> Show Splashscreen=false
<Vliegendehuiskat> its alredy that
<Vliegendehuiskat> :S
<abattoir> Hobbsee: does kubuntu-default-settings override the option in amarokrc?
<Vliegendehuiskat> and still the amarok 1.4 splash shows up
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ah, in which amarokrc?
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: yeah, but then you can disable it from tools, options
<Vliegendehuiskat> yes I did that
* Hobbsee thought that patch whent in the archives.
<Vliegendehuiskat> but that doesn't work either
* Hobbsee goes to look up the changelog
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: what about Settings->Configure Amarok->General-> Show splash screen?
<Vliegendehuiskat> thats unchecked
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: okay, so it didnt overwrite.  do the same for "kate /home/USER/.kde/share/config/amarokrc"
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Terrific so far.  I don't foresee myself going back to Mandriva as my main OS
<Vliegendehuiskat> uhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> there the option is missing :S
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: under [General Options]  Show Splashscreen=false
<Vliegendehuiskat> its not there
<Vliegendehuiskat> added
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: close amarok completely, edit the file, save it, open amarok
<Vliegendehuiskat> hmhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> did that
<os2mac> is there a way through the GUI to modfy /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rc0.d
<Vliegendehuiskat> fixed
<ajus> where can i get multiverse sourcelist ?
<Vliegendehuiskat> not fixed :S
<ajus> i can't play mp3 :(
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: is the option still there in the amarokrc file? or has it gone?
<Vliegendehuiskat> that amarok config change works for one time only :S
<Vliegendehuiskat> nope
<Vliegendehuiskat> it has gone again
<Vliegendehuiskat> everytime
<Vliegendehuiskat> it works once
<Vliegendehuiskat> after that it disappears
<ajus> sensei: i don't have multiverse in my sources.list where can i get?
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: amarok probably overwrites the file when it shuts down
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup it does
<Vliegendehuiskat> so.....
<Vliegendehuiskat> tis seems to be a buggie?
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: try enabling it, editing the file, disabling it and editing the file
<abattoir> if you understand what i mean :P
<ajus> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Vliegendehuiskat> hmhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> i see it
<Vliegendehuiskat> the option appears
<os2mac> anyone?
<Vliegendehuiskat> but
<Vliegendehuiskat> that also works once :S
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: but is the checkbox still not ticked(in the settings)?
<Vliegendehuiskat> hmhm
<Vliegendehuiskat> and now it takes ages to load amarok
<Vliegendehuiskat> it crashes
<Vliegendehuiskat> and the splash is back again
<Vliegendehuiskat> and i'm like
<Vliegendehuiskat> wtf?
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: did you by mistake add something else to the amarokrc file?
<Vliegendehuiskat> no
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: my suggestion would be to close amarok, delete amarokrc and the open amarok... but you would lose *ALL* your settings...
<abattoir> if that
<Vliegendehuiskat> I even deleted it a few mins ago to get a new file
<Vliegendehuiskat> but
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: oh, then i guess it *is* a bug :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> it is
<Vliegendehuiskat> but the general file
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: using the one that came default w/ dapper?
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup
<Vliegendehuiskat> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/amarokrc
<Vliegendehuiskat> in that file I deleted the option that says false
<Vliegendehuiskat> and now the bug is gone
<abattoir> Vliegendehuiskat: i somehow have a feeling that this is due to 'kubuntu-default-settings' messing something up :-\
<abattoir> aah, ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> so am I
* Hobbsee reads up
<Vliegendehuiskat> but now we have the answer
<Hobbsee> give me a sec, before more bug talk about this.
<Vliegendehuiskat> sudo kate /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/amarokrc
<Vliegendehuiskat> and remove the line "Show Splashscreen=false"
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: bleh.  and that fully fixes it?
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup
* Hobbsee slaps self.
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: which version of kubuntu-default-settings are you using?  the latest dapper?
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show kubuntu-default-settings
<Vliegendehuiskat> Package: kubuntu-default-settings
<Vliegendehuiskat> Priority: optional
<Vliegendehuiskat> Section: kde
<Vliegendehuiskat> Installed-Size: 3080
<Vliegendehuiskat> Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Vliegendehuiskat> Architecture: all
<Vliegendehuiskat> Version: 1:6.06-22
<Vliegendehuiskat> Depends: kde-style-lipstik, kdm, ksplash-engine-moodin, kwin-style-crystal
<Vliegendehuiskat> Filename: pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-22_all.deb
<Vliegendehuiskat> Size: 2017766
<Vliegendehuiskat> MD5sum: e867f68758afa9b8f7b5633e5c5c77fd
<Vliegendehuiskat> Description: Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<Vliegendehuiskat>  This package contains the default settings used by Kubuntu.  It also
<Vliegendehuiskat>  includes artwork and Kubuntu branding.
<Vliegendehuiskat> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Vliegendehuiskat> Origin: Ubuntu
<Vliegendehuiskat> Task: kubuntu-desktop
<Vliegendehuiskat> Package: kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> argh!!!!
<Vliegendehuiskat> Priority: optional
<Vliegendehuiskat> Section: kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vliegendehuiskat, dont flood
<Vliegendehuiskat> Installed-Size: 3068
<Hobbsee> DONT PASTE IN HERE PLEASE1!!!!!
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hobbsee> i asked for the version, not the entire damned pastebin.
<Vliegendehuiskat> sorry
<Vliegendehuiskat> forgot to add that version number parameter
<Hobbsee> [00:50]  <Vliegendehuiskat> Version: 1:6.06-22 was all i needed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why'd you forget to stick my patch in?
<Pupeno> How can I make Kubuntu generate an xorg.conf file like the one it generated when I installed it for the first time ?
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: ^
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: heh
* Hobbsee might just go test that and fix that.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Emess> confgix?
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok Hobbsee
<xwolf-> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<peoklis> whats the best text editor or word processor? I want it to have, aspell spell checker, rectangular text sellection, autocorrect, autocomplete, regex - apart from openoffice, ms word and abi
<Vliegendehuiskat> if that option is in the overall config file... it doesn't work
<Vliegendehuiskat> should I add it to the launchpad?
<Vliegendehuiskat> Hobbsee, or just leave it :p
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: ah, there's a bug already for it, which i think i've marked it as fix commited, come to think of it
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> no update yet :p
<Vliegendehuiskat> cause I keep my system updated :P
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: because i havent written it yet :P
<Hobbsee> and it'll go into edgy, i expect
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> the next ubuntu version :p
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: yeah
* Hobbsee might just build it for dapper too, come to think of it
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Vliegendehuiskat> its easy to fix :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> so why not?
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: because dapper-updates is very hard to get thigns thru
<Vliegendehuiskat> ?
<Vliegendehuiskat> testing and stuff?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's stable.
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm only using stable atm :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> but I can't see why that bug should effect anything else
<Vliegendehuiskat> but if its in some pakage.... it can do....
<Vliegendehuiskat> especially in the deafault settings pakage
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: true.  i'm asking about stickign it in.
* Hobbsee hacks it.
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
<wily> go to #kubuntu.it
<Vliegendehuiskat> and its a bit of a silly update if its only for that
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did you see the interrview with riddell on kubuntu.org?
<gnomefreak> about kde in edgy
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no i didnt - is it in ogg format, or a transcript?
<gnomefreak> ogg
* Hobbsee goes to look up what the darned bug is
<gnomefreak> i cant open it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah ok, i want a transcript :P
<gnomefreak> im wondering if hes trying to get 4.0 in edgy (but everything i see is no)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, not a chance.
<gnomefreak> didnt think so
<Hobbsee> oh for goodness sake.  the solution was in the bug report, and i missed it.
<Vliegendehuiskat> 4.0 will take a long time :p
<Vliegendehuiskat> so whats it?
<Vliegendehuiskat> amarok only writes options to the config files if they are different from the overall config?
* gnomefreak is gonna assume 3.5.3 will be kubuntu version for edgy
<jpatrick> gnomefreak: er, yeah
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: .4, not .3
<gnomefreak> ah oik
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: it's "remove the line" - and it may well make it into dapper updates
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
* gnomefreak will know more when python is fixed
<wily> go to #kubuntu.it
<Vliegendehuiskat> well that's my first contribution to the (k)ubuntu community :p
* Hobbsee glares at whoever killed apt.
<gnomefreak> wily: why are you spamming
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: :)  you can add yourself to the bottom of bug 125210 saying that removing the line works, if you like, and assign it to hobbsee@kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: your apt dont work?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's botched in edgy, yeah.
<wily> is not a spam, but if consider it so i'm stopping
<wily> sorry
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: apt works fine for me its everything else that isnt working lol
<Vliegendehuiskat> hehehe no i won't
<Vliegendehuiskat> but it doesn't work :p
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: pity.  otherwise i'll have to do it, and i'm busy tryign to fix whatever's been broken now.
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> nah
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'll login
<Vliegendehuiskat> but i lost that password again :p
<slow-motion> hallo
<BKaj> synaptic won't DL wine for dapper from the repository site listed at winehq :(
<Pupeno> is the System Settings of Kubuntu able to configure a dual-head X setup ?
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: heh, smart
<Vliegendehuiskat> heh?
<Vliegendehuiskat> I can't find that bug
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/42114
* Hobbsee had to find the bug.
<Vliegendehuiskat> so did I
<Vliegendehuiskat> thanx for the url
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway
<Vliegendehuiskat> thanx Hobbsee and abattoir
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm out here again
<monomaniacpat> anyone know what the kubuntu splash is called?
<Hobbsee> Vliegendehuiskat: see you, i just uploaded that fix
<Hobbsee> monomaniacpat: ksplash?
<partyvanguy> hay silly question, can anyone tell me how to mount my harddrives under the livedvd, i keep getting some error that they're not in fstab or mtab?
<Vliegendehuiskat> Hobbsee, not in my repo's yet (but i'm dutch)
<nixternal> Pupeno: yes Ubuntu can run dual head video cards, allowing you to use 2 or more monitors
<monomaniacpat> Hobbsee: yes, thanks. How would I exclude it from kubuntu-desktop when installing?
<Hobbsee> monomaniacpat: install kubuntu-desktop, then remove ksplash
<monomaniacpat> Hobbsee: there isn't a way to exclude it then?
<Hobbsee> monomaniacpat: not easily
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: Do you have an Nvidia card and wanting to setup TwinView ?  If so, I can give you my xorg.conf that might help you
<Hobbsee> monomaniacpat: kubuntu-desktop's only a metapackage, you an remove it
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: no, this is an ati card and the second monitor goes thru the docking station... hard to get working.
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: Ohhh, good luck with that
<Pupeno> As soon as I specify something for the second monitor, the first one (built in on ibm t60) goes to 640x480. Any ideas ? (the second one doesn't even turn on).
<monomaniacpat> Hobbsee: so be it
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: I don't touch ATI to save my life.  Too damn difficult to mess with since their drivers aren't exactly open source
<PaulioC> Hey guys
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: nvidia drivers aren't open source either. I don't buy ati nor nvidia (this notebook was given for job).
<PaulioC> quick (hopefully) question here
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: Nvidia makes them readily avaliable and they can be distributed for free.  They aren't open source but Nvidia does a much better job of making sure theirs work at all times
<PaulioC> Attempting to install my Netgear WG11 USB wireless card at the moment. When I type lsusb into the terminal, it shows that it is plugged into bay 1, but it doesn't light up or, work at all.
<Adam_eM> why my bootsplash image has reversed colours ?
<cox377> lol
<Pupeno> personally, they are free or they aren't. I don't like either nvidia nor ati. Some times one works better than the other and then the reverse and the Linux community claims one is more free than the other.
<franz_> Installing kubuntu on an empty hdd: I have two questions
<vaka> an IntelliMouse is ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<Pupeno> besides, I believe I am using free drivers (fglrx, aren't they free ?)
<jc-denton> hi all
<franz_> first: is it normal that the progress bar while formatting the hdd runs to 99% in seconds then stops for minutes ?
<PaulioC> Does anyone have a good guide to using ndiswrapper on kubuntu, or will using the ubuntu one work just the same
<jc-denton> since i switched to kde i have the strange problem that sound works with external speakers
<Hobbsee> PaulioC: you'd need ndiswrapper for that, i expect
<jc-denton> but not with the internal ones
<Hobbsee> PaulioC: it works the same.  in fact, it is the same
<jc-denton> i guess it's a problem with  alsa or so
<PaulioC> Thatks Hobbsee
<PaulioC> *thanks
<jc-denton> also kdm does not start up automatically
<jc-denton> but i selected it with dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jc-denton> i had ubuntu before and installed kubuntu-dekstop then
<defrysk> jc-denton, siply removing gdm did the trick for me
<defrysk> simply even
<PaulioC> ARGH! Sorry, anyone know where i can find ndiswrapper-utils?
<Adam_eM> could anyone help me ?
<franz_> Is it normal that the progress bar while formatting the hdd runs to 99% in seconds then stops for minutes ? This while installing kubuntu ona new hdd
<igweb> hi @all is this a good channel for a network question ?
<nixternal> Adam_eM: whats the question?
<Hobbsee> PaulioC: on the install cd
<PaulioC> really?
<PaulioC> great
<jyogi> Can someone tell me how to check which ports are blocked and how to unblock certain ports?
<PaulioC> so i stick the cd in...
<PaulioC> what next?
<PaulioC> package manager?
<nixternal> yes PaulioC
<jc-denton> apt-get remove gdm
<defrysk> jc-denton, yup
<igweb> have a Laptop here in the 192.168 net with eth0 and eth1 want to connect at eth1 another Lappie and go over eth0 to the net...
<nixternal> you could also at a terminal, just do      sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<igweb> anywhere a good howto, I`ve googled a lot an searched in some forums but... nothing found what helped me...
<Adam_eM> nixternal: i've installed grub-splashimages package and none of it displays when grub starts... except the blue_neon thing. The other splashes gives blank screen or reversed colours
<jc-denton> ok but does anybody have an ide what the problem with the sound could be
<jc-denton> defrysk: and that looks like a bug for me
<nixternal> igweb: if you are talking about using it as a firewall, you could search the ubuntu forums or the wiki
<defrysk> jc-denton, nope
<jc-denton> cos i had gdm and kdm installed at the same time before
<jc-denton> but not under dapper
<igweb> I can't get a network connect from eth1 to eth0 with an cross-over cable :(
<jc-denton> eth1 is wireless lan here
<defrysk> jc-denton, if you install kdm with gdm aready installed you get asked witch dm to use make the right choice and it should also work fine
<jc-denton> probably that's the problem :D
<Adam_eM> nixternal: well... any idea ?
<jc-denton> defrysk: yes but it did not
<nixternal> Adam_eM: those are boot splashes...yes..im getting you the info right now
<defrysk> jc-denton, you can also do sudo apt-get remove kdm -- purge ; sudo apt-get install kdm
<igweb> eth1 is a pcmcia card
<jyogi> Can someone tell me how to check which ports are blocked and how to unblock certain ports?
<defrysk> to get a frsh kdm
<defrysk> jc-denton, if you think its a bug file it  
<igweb> inet Adresse:192.168.0.80  Bcast:192.168.0.95  Maske:255.255.255.240   //ifconfig  at eth1
<Adam_eM> nixternal: update-grub gives sth like that: found but preserving previous setting: splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz
<PaulioC> Ok, I give up
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> interesting
<PaulioC> i have the kubuntu cd in the drive
<igweb> inet Adresse:192.168.0.81  Bcast:192.168.0.95  Maske:255.255.255.240  //on eth0 the other Laptop
<PaulioC> i have adept ope
<franz_> while installing kubuntu on a hdd, it start scopying files and then remains stopped at 52% (progress bar) for about 5 mins and the cd reader still runs.  Then it stops and nothing happens.  Please note that CDs md5 sum was checked before burning and CD was verified after burning without finding errors.  Any clue?
<PaulioC> *open
<jc-denton> defrysk: apt-get install --reinstall should be enough i think
<jc-denton> and i tried that
<defrysk> franz_, burn the cd at a slower speed to prevent probs
<nixternal> ahhh... Adam_eM, i misread your whole issue..i was thinking usplash for some stooopid reason
<defrysk> jc-denton, purging removes the configfiles also
<jc-denton> and i think kde is messing with my audio settings
<jc-denton> defrysk: yes but it does not even start
<jc-denton> so i don't think it's a problem with the config file?
<PaulioC> Ok, i am trying to install ndiswrapper-utils, which is supposedly on the disk i used to install. So, i have opened up adept, and i have searched for ndiswrapper, but i am not finding any results
<jc-denton> i think kde messed with my audio settings
<franz_> defrysk: can't do that! have no working pc at the moment. need to install this kubuntu!
<PaulioC> anyone know what's wrong?
<jc-denton> the muet button and the vol up/down button does not work
<jc-denton> and also when i unplug the external speakers, then inernal should sound
<jc-denton> but they are quiet
<jc-denton> but i don't know where to start to find out what causes these problemes
<franz_> defrysk: anyway, the CD was burnt at half of max speed and verify was on with k3b
<franz_> and i got no errors
<Pupeno> Ok, I've managed to get both monitors working. Both at the same resolution 1400x1050, but the second one scrolls when I move the pointer up and down (the real resolution is smaller than the virtual one). Both are LCD, the first one is the notebook built in, running at maximum, the second one is a 20" Dell 2001FP which can run much more. Any ideas what might be the problem here ?
<defrysk> franz_, then I do not know
<jyogi> franz_ maybe there is some hardware conflict. Maybe check install options
<igweb> how to set up eth0 and eth1 as diffrent network, or is it a problem to have both in the 192.168.x.x net
<franz_> what and where to check jyogi ?
<nixternal> Adam_eM: i have good stuff for you
<nixternal> are you ready?
* nixternal throws a grub splash over to Adam_eM
<jyogi> franz_ on bootscreen when starting CD, there are some options, like noacpi etc. in my case disabling hotplugging worked
<PaulioC> Ok, i am trying to install ndiswrapper-utils, which is supposedly on the disk i used to install. So, i have opened up adept, and i have searched for ndiswrapper, but i am not finding any results, anybody here know what i am not doing?
<franz_> ok jyogi , thanks
* Adam_eM catches... :)
<nixternal> ndiswrapper is on universe/multiverse repositories...  !repositories
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jyogi> franz_ hope this works :)
<franz_> yep
<Adam_eM> nixternal: what about it then ?
<franz_> going to try
<nixternal> Adam_eM: cd /boot/grub
<nixternal> Adam_eM: sudo ln -s splashimages/debsplash.xpm.gz splash.xpm.gz
<nixternal> Adam_eM: sudo update-grub
<PaulioC> anyone?
<nixternal> PaulioC: check the multiverse link i had ubotu post
<nixternal> holy jesus
<Adam_eM> nixternal: can i replace the filename with anything else ?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> you shouldn't
<Adam_eM> i dont think i have debsplash.xpm.gz there
<nixternal> really
<Hobbsee> just ignore it.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<Adam_eM> nixternal: there are only kubuntu related splashes there
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ah
<jc-denton> wtf
<tmdx120> Hello room. Im having trouble getting my gtkpod to register my ipod since I upgraded to Dapper. Can anyone help?
<jpatrick> ah great they're all different ips...
<nixternal> get um guys
<PaulioC> oh bloody hell!
* nixternal sets operator ownum status to himself
<hastesaver> Has it been happening all day or is this the first time?
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: first time today
<PaulioC> can somebody please tell me where i can get ndiswrapper-utils on the nternet?
<nixternal> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hastesaver> Did it just turn midnight in the USA? Maybe it's the last time too, then, hopefully
<nixternal> ^^ PaulioC
<nixternal> PaulioC: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<PaulioC> will that work though?
<PaulioC> as i dont have an internet connection
<Adam_eM> nixternal: the debsplash was a part of another splashes package
<Hobbsee> PaulioC: yeah, they're on hte cd
<PaulioC> thats what i'm trying to set up
<nixternal> arg..no it won't work PaulioC
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i don't think ndiswrapper is on the cd..i could be wrong though ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ndiswrapper-utils is
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> that is all you need then
<nixternal> Adam_eM: you installed grub-splashimages right?
<hastesaver> All the GTK apps look ugly by default in Kubuntu... shouldn't this be regarded a bug?
<hastesaver> I mean, the fonts are HUGE...
<jpatrick> hastesaver: no
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> Adam_eM: if you installed grub-splashimages, then debsplash is in there
<jpatrick> I'm hungry
<Adam_eM> nixternal: kubuntu-grub-splashimages
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<hastesaver> Ok, I guess it's subjective, nevermind. I discovered how to make it look the way I want, and that's all that matters :)
<tmdx120> Does anyone know how I can get either gtkpod or Amarok to recognize my ipod?
<PaulioC> Hobbsee: So how do i install ndiswrapper-utils off the disk?
* defrysk never sees his splash
<Hobbsee> PaulioC: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* defrysk makes coffee during boot
<nixternal> Adam_eM: ok, do you know which splash image you want to use?  if so post it here please
<Hobbsee> the guide is in that page - including instructions for non-internet-connected computers
<PaulioC> ok
<Adam_eM> nixternal: what do you mean by "post it here" ? :) Should i tell you the name or send the whole file ? :)
<PaulioC> in that guide
<nixternal> yes Adam_eM
<PaulioC> it has a link to ndiswrapper utils
<PaulioC> but i dont know what io'm supposed to be downloading
<nixternal> Adam_eM: just tell me the name..sorry
<nixternal> im e.tarded this morning
<Adam_eM> nixternal: this is KUBUNTU_splashscreen_real_colors_01.xpm.gz
<nixternal> good deal
<nixternal> Adam_eM: cd /boot/grub
<nixternal> Adam_eM: sudo ln -s splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_real_colors_01.xpm.gz splash.xpm.gz
<nixternal> Adam_eM: sudo update-grub
<nixternal> enjoy!!!
<hastesaver> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nixternal> usplast and grubsplash are different
<nixternal> s/usplast/usplash
<hastesaver> Oh, yes, that's right....
<nixternal> hehe
<Adam_eM> nixternal: bad luck
<nixternal> Adam_eM: ?
<Tommy2k4> would php give an error on mail() if the mail stuff wasnt set up properly
<Adam_eM> earching for splash image ... found but preserving previous setting: splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz
<Adam_eM> splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz
<Adam_eM> oh man
<Adam_eM> sorry
<nixternal> oh wow...mine says the same thing
<nixternal> hmmm
<Adam_eM> i thought it would be shorter
<Adam_eM> nixternal: it might be a bug then. It should work at all
<arso> how do u delete history on konque ;) ??
<Yen> Why are wireless network cards still a pain in the ass?
<nixternal> Adam_eM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nixternal> Adam_eM: scroll down to bootsplash and follow along
<cox377> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nixternal> easier then trying to tell you word for word in here with everything going on
<nixternal> i am going to try it also
<nixternal> Adam_eM: interesting thing is that it looks the same as what i just told you to do
<monomaniacpat> I was told that after installing kubuntu-desktop, it would be possible to remove the ksplash. It isn't without removing kubuntu-desktop as well....
<dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop is just a huge meta-package
<Adam_eM> well it isn't worth a try then. We both know it doesn't work
<dr_willis> removeing part of it will 'break/remove' kubuntu desktop
<Yen> anyone in here using a broadcom bcm43xx wireless card?
<monomaniacpat> dr_willis: so I can remove those and still access kde?
<nixternal> wo0t
<nixternal> Adam_eM: don't ln -s it, copy it and rename it
<nixternal> it works
<dr_willis> of course.
<nixternal> bah..no it didn't Adam_eM
<monomaniacpat> OK, here goes nothing
<dr_willis> or just disable all the bootsplash garbage and never see it again. :P
<Adam_eM> nixternal: the real_colors... is the only splashimages that i CAN see after reboot but it has some weird colours, kinda reversed
<Adam_eM> nixternal: but i can only display it by manually editing menu.lst file
<nixternal> Adam_eM: maybe you could edit it in the menu.lst itself
<nixternal> exactly
<Adam_eM> yeah it works but it looks weird
<Adam_eM> have you tried ?
<nixternal> trying now
<Adam_eM> nixternal: try the real_colors_01 and tell me what you will see
<nixternal> Adam_eM: rebooting my other machine to test it out
<Adam_eM> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> didn't look like nothing but a bad mistake
<nixternal> definately didn't work
<Adam_eM> nixternal: have you saw any pic or just nothing ?
<nixternal> nothing
<nixternal> it tried to load something, but it didn't
<nixternal> it messed up the grub screen big time
<Adam_eM> nixternal: what file did you try to load ?
<nixternal> real_colors_01
<Adam_eM> ah...
<nixternal> hmm
<Yen> I have an Acer Aspire 1511LMi with an Broadcom 43xx wireless networking card, ofcourse as predicted, it doesn't work. I'm using the Kubuntu 6.06 64bit live cd
<Adam_eM> well i'm better :) I CAN see it when i boot my machine, but it can damage my eyes :D
<Adam_eM> it should be a grey screen with a kubuntu logo at the center, although it's blue and green with more than one logo at left and right
<bam_> anyone do any ripping with k3b?
<nixternal> i didn't even get that..could be that i am on an lcd also
<nixternal> bam_: all i use is k3b
<bam_> hey, how does one rip a dvd with it?
<nixternal> oh..rip
<Yen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper says I need to install bcm43xx-fwcutter using apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<nixternal> im sorry...im thinkng burn
<Yen> and it says the package isn't found
<Adam_eM> nixternal: i'm using a crt monitor atm
<bam_> ahhh
<cox377> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nixternal> bam_: if there isn't anything with Kubuntu and ripping, you can always check http://www.kde-apps.org
<nixternal> did everyone buy a webcam today? ;)
<cox377> i wnated to ask a question about web cames
<cox377> cams
<nixternal> no cox377, you are the 4th or 5th person i have seen wanting web cam info..thats all ;)
<Adam_eM> nixternal: but i doubt it coulld be a monitor/display problem in view of standard of grub splashes
<cox377> Just installed a little app called camorama that was on the help page
<Tommy2k4> why wont my php/apache server send mail()
<Tommy2k4> it gives no errors and the code works on another server
<cox377> now.., i've installed it, how do i go about running that application?
<Adam_eM> nixternal: each splash has to meet a specific requirements at all (size, color depth)
<gemidjy> anyone else with fscked Align to Grid feature of Kde in Kubuntu Dapper? :S
<nixternal> cox377: you can try pressing   'alt+f12'   and when the run dialog window opens, type in 'camorama' w/o the quotes and press enter
<cox377> cool
<cox377> cheers
<nixternal> Adam_eM: i seen that, you would think however that the splashes would meet those requirements
<nixternal> did it work cox377?
<nixternal> lol
<cox377> alt f12 doesnt do anything
<Adam_eM> nixternal: but when you switch back to the crystal... something, everything just works! strange
<nixternal> cox377: i am sure it will eventually show up in the kmenu list also
<cox377> what else is there other than alt f12
<cox377> i'm sure i have done something like that before
<nixternal> press alt f2
<nixternal> agg...hahaha cox377 im an e.tard
<nixternal> f2, not 12
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Adam_eM: my grub is toasted now
<nixternal> lol
<cox377> lol
<Cntryboy> how do I fix this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  5 00:18:39 2006
<Cntryboy> thats within terminal
<nixternal> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<cox377> i just installed my cam using easy cam and it all seemed to go smoothly, all installed no errors.. but it's playing stupid buggers now
<nixternal> sometimes that works, and sometimes that doesn't
<Cntryboy> for apt-get update
<Adam_eM> nixternal: how did you manage to do it (toast your grub)
<nixternal> messing around with these stoopid images..im going to try something else, as i see grub keeps going into my splash images directory
<Cntryboy> thx nixternal
<Adam_eM> nixternal: ah i see... i'm out of ideas though
<nixternal> Adam_eM: i know there is a bug now..because i just moved the splashscreen directory to dips..and it still comes up saying /grub/splashimages/KU#$#)$#
<wilfredH> hi folks
<tmdx120> Hello guys. Im having trouble getting my ipod to be recognized by my multimedia player.  Can anyone help
<tmdx120> ?
<wilfredH> can anyone tell me why there are both the binaries and the source in my sources.list file? Surely I don't need both?
<nixternal> Adam_eM: you know what, there is something up with the kubuntu grub images...because i can change the grub-splashimages w/o an issue
<nixternal> tmdx120: make sure you mount the ipod first
<canihojr> how to can i export my account of my Outlook MS for my Kontact????? :( any ideas?
<nixternal> tmdx120: to mount it, just click the icon on the desktop to open it up
<nixternal> that will automount it for you, then you can go ahead and see it in Amarok or other player
<tmdx120> nixternal: I dont even get a desktop icon. I used to before I upgraded. after the upgrade, no more desktop icons.
<nixternal> wilfredH: the sources are there if you want to compile, or edit packages...it doesn't hurt being there at all
<nixternal> oh lord tmdx120, let me guess you did a 'dist-upgrade'
<tmdx120> yup.
<nixternal> canihojr: what version of outlook?
<tmdx120> nixternal: is the the problem?
<wilfredH> nixternal:  which are used by default?
<nixternal> tmdx120: dist-upgrade doesn't work, i don't care what anyone says...everyone that says it used to work b4, i ask about dist-upgrade and the answer is always yes ;(
<canihojr> nixternal 2003
<nixternal> wilfredH: all downloads come from deb...deb-src gets you the actuall packages so if you wanted to apply patches and repackage it you could
<wilfredH> ok. thanks
<tmdx120> nixternal: Right after the upgrade, thinkgs were a little quirky. HOw do I get my periferals to be recognized automatically?
<nixternal> right there Kamping_Kaiser ^^
<nixternal> canihojr: would you mind joining me in #ubuntu-classroom  <- just click the link
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, reading up
<canihojr> ajam
<tmdx120> nixternal: I just got the ripper encoding correctly... Now I cant find my ipod.
<Adam_eM> nixternal: the kubuntu-splashimages paclage loads up crystal splash as default, and - what's amazing - it works nice, but when i change to anything else - it does not. Even if i just rename the file
<nixternal> ya Adam_eM me either
<nixternal> Adam_eM: i don't care what splash screen i try..it doesn't work for me...i think it is an issue with my lcd
<Adam_eM> nixternal: nice puzzle eh ? I have no idea what can we do with it
<nixternal> im getting rid of grubsplashes now ;(
<Adam_eM> nixternal: me eithher... too hard for me
<Adam_eM> maybe in edgy... ;)
<nixternal> maybe
<nixternal> i will pass this on to dev's though and see what they think
<Adam_eM> or maybe they will provide some patches or stuff
<nixternal> need to do something
<nixternal> cuz it is bad ;(
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me how to fix this package problem.  When I run an update I get that the two packages are held back.  Then I try to update them and I can't.  Here is the output:  http://pastebin.ca/78837
<Adam_eM> nixternal: it's not the most important thing in the world to have the splash going, but it pisses me off... i like splashimages, why can't i use them then ?
<nixternal> i hear you Adam_eM, i think it would be cool to use one myself
<nixternal> kind of show off on boot ;)
<cd_> nixternal: Linux is oddball for me man, last night I had back up files of all my archive files on a cd-r then reinstalled kubuntu and copied those files from cd-r to the archives dir here, but why did it have me update it b4 stuff would work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hawkwind, if you ahve security and updates enabled then apts just doing its job
<nixternal> Hawkwind: are you trying to update from command line or adept?
<Adam_eM> nixternal: why haven't you use such so far then ?
<Hawkwind> nixternal: From CLI.
<nixternal> i couldn't tell you cd_
<avcib> ls
<nixternal> Hawkwind: is the adept notifier running in kicker?
<nixternal> if so, stop it and then try again
<cd_> how do I kill ghost id
<Hawkwind> Kamping_Kaiser: Well I have a ton of sources in my sources.list so I assume I've got security and updates defined
<nixternal> or update via adept
<cd_> cntryboy won't quit
<Hawkwind> nixternal: I'm not using KDE.  I use E17 as my window manager
<nixternal> cd_:     /msg nickserv ghost nick passwd
<nixternal> ahhh Hawkwind
<cd_> k
<nixternal> ga
<nixternal> all he had to do was /nick not quit
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Hawkwind: do you have universe and multiverse repositories?
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Yes
<snikker> for a compile the kernel, is better gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.0 ?
<nixternal> interesting...i wonder why it is dl'n and installing libfreetype6
<Hawkwind> nixternal: I just ran adept and at the bottom it says 1807 installed, 2 upgradable, 19007 available
<g-nome> hello, anyone knows when amarok 1.4.1 will be in the official kubuntu repos?
<nixternal> snikker: doesn't matter
<nixternal> more then likely the kernel was done with 3.4
<nixternal> g-nome: soon
<nixternal> it is in the process of packaging now
<g-nome> ok thanks
<snikker> nixternal: ok, thanks a lot
<nixternal> np snikker
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Then I choose to 'Show' upgradable packages only and nothing shows in the window :(
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> Hawkwind: have you tried to manually install the libfreetype6?
<Adam_eM> nixternal: could you tell me if you'd post our problem to the developers so as to be able to gain the solution ?
<Adam_eM> nixternal: in a condition you wouldn;t do it via e-mail but on launchpad or such
<nixternal> i will probably do it via launchpad
<nixternal> or, you could actually file it and i can confirm it for you
<Hawkwind> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/78845
<Adam_eM> nixternal: maybe it's already done ?
<Adam_eM> i am seeking on launchpad now
<nixternal> it could be Adam_eM, but ya, check it..if it isn't, and you create it, or it is in there...no matter what, post the bug number in here so i can confirm it if need-be
<nixternal> Hawkwind: e17 doesn't use anythign that would be running in the background that might use aptitude at all is there?
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Nope
<Adam_eM> nixternal: btw... talking about bugs i'm afraid (k)ubuntu cant play videocds... :(
<Adam_eM> only VLC can cope it
<monomaniacpat> I want to remove the splash that is displayed after grub in booting
<nixternal> Hawkwind: i can update and install it w/o a problem...weird...have you tried rebooting?  i dont' know what else to try
<friesenpeter> nixternal: have a look at "apt-cache policy libfreetype6"
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me how to do that?
<Hawkwind> nixternal: I haven't rebooted in a while.  I would prefer not to as I don't see how rebooting would cure this problem to be honest
<nixternal> that error or issue you have though, is usually created when something has apt somewhat tied down...that is why i thought about a reboot
<friesenpeter> ah, Hawkwind is having the problems?
<Adam_eM> monomaniacpat: remove/comment the line with "splashimage" in your boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> ya friesenpeter
<nixternal> i can install it and upgrade it just fine
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Nothing anywhere is using apt.  I've checked all running processes
<nixternal> hahaha Adam_eM
<monomaniacpat> Adam_eM: I want it to display the ubuntu one - will that work?
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind:  have a look at "apt-cache policy libfreetype6"
<Adam_eM> nixternal: another one (bites the dust :P)
<Hawkwind> friesenpeter: http://pastebin.ca/78850
<nixternal> i see
<sponix> aye, how do I get the kubuntu (kde) taskbar at the bottom of the screen when the panel is at the top (I want the two seperated) ?
<Adam_eM> monomaniacpat: no it won't
<nixternal> sponix: create another panel if you want them seperated
<monomaniacpat> Adam_eM: how can I change it to something else then?
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind: your package is up2date, what's the real problem?
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: forget about it ;), me and Adam_eM discovered you really can't
<Hawkwind> friesenpeter: Read the earlier pastebins.  It's saying that the packages are being held back, but it won't update them
<sponix> nixternal: oh, and take the tasklist out of the main panel, and just put that into the newly created one ?
<nixternal> yup
<monomaniacpat> nixternal: god damn you people - now I'm stuck with a kubuntu splash! *shakes fist*
<nixternal> why you want kde to look like gnome i would never know ;)
<Hawkwind> friesenpeter: http://pastebin.ca/78837
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind: Have you already tried "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Adam_eM> nixternal: well he could change it but he would never see it :)
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hawkwind> friesenpeter: Read that pastebin.  That's the first one I posted that shows the problem
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: you can remove it from the menu.lst file manually
<nixternal> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<nixternal> sudo apt-get remove grub-splashimages
<monomaniacpat> thanks
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind: I just did, what's the output from "apt-cache policy libcairo2"
<nixternal> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> scroll down and delete the splashimages line
<nixternal> once deleted, save file
<nixternal> sudo update-grub
<nixternal> say goodbye to the goofy images on boot ;)
<Adam_eM> splashimage, without 's'
<Hawkwind> friesenpeter: http://pastebin.ca/78854
<nixternal> oh..sorry ;)
<sponix> nixternal: know the name for the type of panel I want to create ?
<nixternal> hmm..no
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> let me try it here
<nixternal> external taskbar?
<nixternal> panel?
<sponix> yeah, that seems to be the one
<nixternal> dock application bar?
<monomaniacpat> how do I make firefox the default browser?
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind, have you either "deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main" or "deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main " in your sources list, as in the instructions on http://xgl.compiz.info/ ?
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: "Kmenu > System Setting > KDE Components"
<sponix> nixternal:  external taskbar seems to be what I'm looking for
<nixternal> in there for browser, type 'firefox %u'
<nixternal> w/o the quotes
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> is there a kde way to manage ssh knownhosts?
<friesenpeter> Hawkwind: Ah forget it, I erred
<n3storm> I login with different users to the same machine and then I get errors
<monomaniacpat> nixternal: thanks
<_Shade_> nixternal: prv ?
<nixternal> _Shade_: whats up?
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: no problem!!!
<monomaniacpat> nixternal: only.... it doesn't actually work
<nixternal> it should work
<nixternal> works for me
* DaSkreech waves sleepily at nixternal
<monomaniacpat> links from gaim still open in konqueror - do I need to log back in again?
* nixternal throws DaSkreech an expresso ;)
<nixternal> ahhhh
* DaSkreech is not a Coffee fan
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: i think you either have to change it in gaim somewhere, you may have to restart gaim to get it to work
* nixternal tosses DaSkreech a tea
<nixternal> hmmm
* DaSkreech ahhs and settles down blowing away a cloud of steam
<xwolf-> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nixternal> xwolf-: i seen a how-to for kubuntu and xgl/compiz on the ubuntu forums yesterday
<nixternal> i haven't tried it, as it seems it has been working for man
<nixternal> y
<xwolf-> that tinyurl got it working for me
<xwolf-> already running right now, just trying to configure it
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> oh, i didn't even see the tinyurl one
<nixternal> nice
<monomaniacpat> It was a gaim setting
<soul> ciao
<soul> qualcuno mi puo aiutare un secondo?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You know Billy?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: many moons ago yes, as i doubt he remembers any of us here
<monomaniacpat> Why is kubuntu so bad at displaying GTk progs? gnome has no problem the other way around
<DaSkreech> Give him a Kubuntu T-Shirt :)
<nixternal> he doesn't hang out here in his home town at all
<nixternal> his step parents are retards....i played football with his brother since his brother is my age...billy was a senior for the 2nd time my freshman year
<nixternal> that was like in 87
<nixternal> ok, way to OT ;)
<dimitris> hi
<nixternal> hey dimitris what can we do for you
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) I'm linking it to Kubunut Promotion :")
<dimitris> where is the apt get, at the K menu ?!?
<nixternal> dimitris: it is called Adept
<nixternal> apt-get is a command line tool
<dimitris> aaa
<nixternal> Adept is apt's gui version for Kubuntu
<nixternal> adept is "Kmenu > System > Adept"
<Hawkwind> nixternal: So no ideas about updating these two packages of mine or if I should even worry about them ?
<nixternal> i have no idea Hawkwind, im baffled at the issue, as i have no problem iwth it
<DaSkreech> Whats the package issue?
<dimitris> but how can i intall firefox eith adept !?!
<Hawkwind> nixternal: I wonder if it's something to do with the compiz/XGL sources.  I don't use compiz/XGL so I could probably get rid of them
<DaSkreech> dimitris: You filter on firefox
<ash-fox> Does kubuntu have a 'win32-fonts' package? I just can't seem to find it in adept (I have the universe, multiverse and plf repositories)
<pete27> The 6.06 Kubuntu desktop CD FORMATTED THE WRONG PARTITION!!!
<pete27> THIS IS RIDICULOUS
<nixternal> dimitris: select mozilla-firefox, so scroll down untily ou see it, and right click and tell it to install
<pete27> It blew off my main OS. I NEEDED THAT
<nixternal> pete27: im sorry to hear that happened
<nixternal> i understand your frustrations, as i have done it in the past myself
<pete27> Considering how much of a pain in the ass this is, I'm not that mad
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ca/78875
<dimitris> but it isn't on the list !
<pete27> Although I'de like to know how it formatted the wrong partition with the wrong filesystem
<pete27> I told it hda7 w/jfs and it did hda6 w/ext3
<nixternal> ash-fox: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<pete27> It took me months to get that gentoo install working perfectly
<nixternal> ash-fox: they are called 'msttcorefonts'
<ash-fox> nixternal, thankyou :)
<nixternal> np ash-fox
<atripathi> i thought gnome to be simple and elegant but now i am using kubuntu live CD and its speed is remarkably better
<monomaniacpat> Why is kubuntu so bad at displaying GTk progs? gnome has no problem the other way around...?
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Yes it is
<atripathi> does anybody agree to it ?
<nixternal> atripathi: wait until you install it and upgrade to kde 3.5.3, the speed is even better
<dimitris> i open the adept and i search the list
<dimitris> there's nowhere firefox !
<atripathi> truly amazed !
<nixternal> firefox is in there dimitris, it is labeled as 'firefox' and as 'mozilla-firefox'...so it is in there twice actually
<nixternal> make sure the filter list either displays firefox in it, or doesn't display anything at all so all packages show
<Hawkwind> ash-fox: You the same ash-fox that I know from Mandriva ?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Any ideas on that package problem in pastebin ?
<ash-fox> Hawkwind that would be true :)
<Hawkwind> ash-fox: Nice nice.  Glad to see you here :)
<nixternal> and now he has jumped ship and come to where the real stuff is ;)
<ash-fox> Hawkwind, since you switched to Kubuntu, I decided to try it out for myself. =)
<dimitris> there's only a mozilla firefox locale - en
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Do a Fetch Updates
<pete27> and now the kubuntu cd is corrupted so I can't even install kubuntu to get back t owhere I started
<Hawkwind> nixternal: ash-fox has been a faithful use of my http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site for a long time now.  He's following suit :)
<dimitris> but there isn't the browser
<pete27> this should make me hate kubuntu
<nixternal> good deal
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: I have it as well. I just ignore it
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ok thanks.  So no big deal then I assume
<dimitris> i did an update feach nothing happen
<nixternal> pete27: how is the cd corrupted?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: As long as you don't install it :)
<pete27> nixternal: at 75% of the way through install it says /dev/hdc buffer error
<dimitris> what ever !
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Well I can't get them installed.  So I guess I don't really need them updated
<pete27> It freezez 75% of the way through the media test as well
<pete27> The god of gentoo is punishing me for trying kubuntu
<nixternal> dimitris: if it isn't there, then you have other issues, as i am looking dead at it on a default install
<dimitris> so dose anybody know why amarok can't play mp3 ???
<pete27> my machine is worthless now, I won't even be able to go to work tomorrow
<driz> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixternal> dimitris: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> omg the lag stinks
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin?
<zorglu1> pete27: why dont you burn another cd ?
<dimitris> what
<pete27> because the OS with the .iso on it was blown away by the crappy partitioning program
<monomaniacpat> Why is kubuntu so bad at displaying GTk progs? gnome has no problem the other way around...?
<pete27> I told it hda7 w/jfs, and it formatted hda6 w/ext3
<pete27> which blew off my gentoo install
<DaSkreech> You have a /home parition?
<pete27> no sir
<zorglu1> pete27: oh... i see. dont you have another computer ? or 2 cd drives on this box ?
<pete27> I have this crappy laptop, but I have to redownload the iso
<pete27> and my internet is one of those CDMA cards. ie slow
<zorglu1> pete27: i know this is uncool, but i dont see any alternative
<pete27> any alternative to what?
<pete27> redownloading and installing?
<DaSkreech> Si
<zorglu1> pete27: to redownload the iso, reburn and reinstall
<dimitris> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<dimitris> #deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<dimitris> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<dimitris> #deb-src http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<dimitris> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<dimitris> ## distribution.
<dimitris> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> !pastebin > dimitris
<pete27> damn, I don't even have a torrent client on this laptop.  What a crappy way to start a day off
<zorglu1> pete27: do you have a friend who can download/burn for you ?
<zorglu1> pete27: like a neighboor
<dimitris> sorry my keybard stuck and make paste all the time
<dimitris> i'm realy sorry about that !
<pete27> eh, maybe, but it would take an hour in NYC to d/l, burn, pick it up
<larson9999> a gentoo guy having a hard time setting ubuntu?  sorry, but that's funny
<zorglu1> dimitris: no harm done. just avoid to do it all the time :)
<pete27> It's the stupid partitioning program
<zorglu1> pete27: i dunno, ust trying to find the better solution
<DaSkreech> dimitris: did you get the PM from ubotu ?
<pete27> Is the partitioning program known to have bugs or am I the lucky winner?
<sja> pete27-> If you got kubuntu installed you should have a torrent client -- ktorrent
<dimitris> yes
<pete27> sja: long story, kubuntu isn't installled
<DaSkreech> sja: It isn't installed :)
<pete27> and I don't have wifi, I use a CDMA card
<pete27> so I get 100KB/sec MAX if I'm lucky
<pete27> and I have to recompile the kernel to get it to work anyway
<sja> ouch
<pete27> This box is a gentoo box, so I recompiled the kernel to get it to have net access
<dimitris> DaSkreech: do you get it ?
<pete27> The cable company won't install cable internet here, and my neighbors wifi is too weak oif a signal
<dimitris> ...
<pete27> ok, d/ling the torrent
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Paste the file contents at pastebin then paste the URL here
<larson9999> sounds like you need to visit a hack site and make an antenna
<pete27> wpw kubuntu does some flashy things when you put it in windows
<pete27> nice
<ubuntu_> anyone up for some installer help ?
<dimitris> DaSreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17185
<ubuntu_> hmm, am I still here
<fito> hi guys, i want to run a program with a python extension. example : amarok.py its a superkaramba widget, but i try to run it, and it just opens up in kate with the source code.
<dueyfinster> python <insertprogram/scriptname>
<sja> try "sudo python amarok.py"
<monomaniacpat> how do you turn up the volume in KDE?
<dueyfinster> Start Kmix
<dueyfinster> monomaniacpat: alt+F2 then type kmix
<satafterh> hay all, is there  a linux program that would allow me to record from my camcord that would be connected to my tvtuner card right to dvd
<dimitris> DaSkreech: so... is everything ok ?!?
<DaSkreech> reading
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Safe to say no :)
<DaSkreech> Do you have adept open?
<ubuntu_> I'm at stage 6 out of 6 of an install onto a lappie and XP is on /dev/sda2, I'd like / on /dev/sda5 but ubiquity seems to want to install onto /dev/sda1 even though I've done the manual option and specified the partitons the way I want them... any clues ?
<dimitris> yes
<fito> Traceback (most recent call last): File "amarok.py", line 28, in ? :import karamba
<fito> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fito>   File "amarok.py", line 28, in ?
<fito>     import karamba
<dimitris> DaSkreech: i do
<DaSkreech> Under the Adept Menu there is a manage repositories
<DaSkreech> Click that
<monomaniacpat> is it possible to adjust volume with a keyboard shortcut?
<dimitris> DaSkreech: i did it now ?!?
<pete27> I hate to say this, but it looks like the windows partition that kubuntu didn't destroy might be able to connect to  a weak network and get me the iso rather quickly
<pete27> When windows is your savior, its time to smoke a joint
<dimitris> DaSkreech: Now what ?
<DaSkreech> Ok now any line that starts with deb and has main in it highlight and click enable at the bottom
<DaSkreech> You may also want to do that to  lines with universe
<monomaniacpat> keyboard shortcuts people?
<elknof1> multimedia keys people??
<dimitris> DaSkreech: i did it !
<dimitris> DaSkreech: now ?
<dimitris> DaSkreech: i make a feach update !
<DaSkreech> dimitris: Found things now?
<dueyfinster> monomaniacpat: With what program are you using the volume?
<julio> hi
<dimitris> DaSkreech: Yes, many :D
<DaSkreech> And firefox?
<MrObvious> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nixternal> monomaniacpat: "Kmenu > System Settings > Regional & Accessibility"   <- keyboard shortcuts
<dueyfinster> monomaniacpat: I know amaroK and Kaffeine, you can set keys in the settings menu
<julio> anybody uses BloGTK
<elknof1> hi everybody does anyone knows how t enable multimedia hotkeys??
<nixternal> elknof1: you need to install keytouch
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install keytouch
<nixternal> or you can get it out of adept
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install keytouch-editor
<nixternal> sorry
<elknof1> nixternal, thanks let me try..
<nixternal> elknof1: never mind that
<nixternal> let me get you a link
<monomaniacpat> Why is kubuntu so bad at displaying gnome apps? gnome has no problem the other way around
<nixternal> as it seems keytouch isn't in the repositories, just the stoopid editor
<dueyfinster> monomaniacpat: You can set GTK themes
<nixternal> i got keytouch from http://www.kde-apps.org
<nixternal> elknof1: http://www.kde-apps.org   <- search for keytouch
<dueyfinster> monomaniacpat: K -> System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Style and Fonts
<monomaniacpat> dueyfinster: how?
<elknof1> nixternal, i've already installed keytouch editor...  do i have to remove it??
<monomaniacpat> eek, gtg
<nixternal> no elknof1
<nixternal> it is ok ;)
<nixternal> keytouch-editor is for command line editing, which is a pain
<larson999> linux rocks!!
<nixternal> the keytouch program itself is awesome,  as you can select your keyboard and it sets it up automatically
<nixternal> let me get you a link
<nixternal> elknof1: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<nixternal> elknof1: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/keytouch/keytouch_2.1.99+2.2.0beta-0ubuntu1_i386.deb?download    <-- the download you need
<nixternal> larson999 glad to hear you think linux rocks!!!
<elknof1> nixternal: thanks a lot...
<nixternal> np elknof1
<larson999> nixternal: yeah, it was in jeopardy of fading away until i endorsed it
<nixternal> i have a logitech (older) multimedia kb and it works like a charm
<larson999> keytouch - qjoypad for the keyboard?
<nixternal> keytouch sets up your multimedia keys for you
<soul> c'e un'italiano
<soul> ?
<nixternal> not here soul...only english here ;)
<soul> porca
<soul> puttana
<elknof1> soul: /join #ubuntu-it
<soul> ok
<soul> grazie
<[Fractal] > hi
<unix_infidel> peace
<BKaj> trying to figure out how to install tar.gz files , no luck whatsoever with getting gcc to work
<nixternal> thx elknof1 for pointing that out
<unix_infidel> BKaj: INSTALL tar.gz files/
<unix_infidel> ??
<unix_infidel> you can extract them, they are just like zip files.
<dueyfinster> nixternal: Shouldn't we be #ubuntu-en ?!?!?!?!
<nixternal> tar -zxvf package.tar.gz
<nixternal> dont' need it
<BKaj> yeah , but where is the exe file
<jlarsson> what do i wright if i want to join the swedish kubuntu server ?
<dueyfinster> nixternal: I know, twas a joke!
<nixternal> there is no .exe in linux
<unix_infidel> oh jeez, mandriva flash back.....
* unix_infidel shudders at the pain.
<jlarsson> what do i wright if i want to join the swedish kubuntu server ?
<colm> hi folks, is there an easy way (single command) to disable kde eyecandy - running on my server over NX it's all a bit sllloooowww...
<dueyfinster> BKaj: you need to untar it, its like a zip file
<jlarsson> what do i wright if i want to join the swedish kubuntu server ?
<mhterres> hi everybody
<dueyfinster> BKaj: You can use "sudo tar -xzf <filename>" or right click extract here
<dueyfinster> mhterres: hi
<BKaj> I've done that , but the app won't launch , which is it , there 16 friggin files extracted
<nixternal> BKaj: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom   <- click the blue to join
<dueyfinster> BKaj: Its not going to launch, what you have is a whole lot of code, you need to extract it, then configure it and then make it. Its simpler than it sounds, but if that daunts you, I'd search adept, or get an ubuntu deb file from somewhere
<arso> hey guys
<arso> amarok isnt playing
<arso> this is the first time i try it
<arso> since installing kubuntu
<elknof1> nixternal, i think im having probs while installing keytouch, it gave me back that i need some dependencies...  libgnome-menu2   but im working under kde..  would it that be a problem??
<dueyfinster> arso: It's proably then engine
<elknof1> arso, you nees to install extracodecs
<nixternal> elknof1: it is fine
<dueyfinster> arso: goto amarok, look under settings
<nixternal> go ahead and install the dependencies
<dueyfinster> arso: select xine engine
<arso> dueyfinster:  ok
<dueyfinster> arso: if its not on dropdown list, chances are its not installed, search adept for it then
<arso> elknof1:  where do i get this
<elknof1> arso, is it the first time you use linux??
<arso> yes :)
<dueyfinster> arso: also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[Fractal] > i have problems installing (k)ubuntu, no partition is shown during install
<arso> ok
<elknof1> arso: ok let me helo you...   hit alt+space bar, and type adept then enter
<arso> wats katapult
<elknof1> nixternal: how can i start a private room??
<[Fractal] > bye, I move to kubuntu-es
<nixternal> you can /msg nick the person you want to do private with
<arso> ok i am in adept
<elknof1> arso, ok now type adept...  its a program that makes easyer start applications...
<arso> ya i know adept, i am in it
<arso> btw xine engine is selected in amarok
<arso> so i need those extracodecs thing?
<elknof1> arso, ok now in view>manage repositories
<dueyfinster> arso: If you want to play mp3's etc
<arso> elknof1:  ok i am there, btw i already set up that universe and multiverse
<sotired> think the shuttle will go today?
<arso> elknof1:  so now wat?
<elknof1> arso, excelent, ok exit manage repositories, and return to the packages...
<elknof1> click on update
<arso> ok
<elknof1> arso, then in the search tab type extracodes
<arso> codes or codecs?
<elknof1> the package is libxine-extracodecs
<elknof1> codecs*
<elknof1> sorry
<arso> k
<Cntryboy> Hey all
<arso> ok i found it
<arso> i'll instal that then
<elknof1> arso, yup...
<Cntryboy> besides nano what is an txt editor I can use within terminal.. I wanted to use gedit but its not with kde I guess, and kate gives me errors when I sudo kate /dir/dir/dir ect
<abattoir> Cntryboy: vi
<elknof1> arso, tell me when you finish to setup w32codecs
<neoncode> How do I edit the menu in kbfx?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: sudo vi /dir/dir/dir
<Cntryboy> kk roger
<Cntryboy> thx
<arso> elknof1:  ok
<colm> hi folks, eventually found enable icon mouseover effects in panel appearance (all others are in  one click in appearance...)  - help no longer reqd thanks
<arso> 13%
<Cntryboy> hrmm that kinda looks like nano
<Cntryboy> is there anything that looks like gedit?
<Cntryboy> gui
<arso> wat connections do u guys have, i have a 512kbs
<Cntryboy> kate has a nice gui, but not sure why it isn't working
<elknof1> same
<abattoir> Cntryboy: try kdesu kate, and enter your pwd
<arso> 55%
<Cntryboy> what does kdesu mean?
<Cntryboy> and why can't I just sudo?
<elknof1> Cntryboy, its to run kde applications as rrot
<elknof1> root
<Cntryboy> so kde is set up a lot differ. than gnome?
<ubuntu__> ah... installation under way... I simply had to remove the windows partitons from step 5
<Cntryboy> ive been using sudo with kde and its worked with everything else
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what error do you get w/ sudo kate?
<Cntryboy> mm
<abattoir> !paste > Cntryboy
<h3sp4wn> gksudo is for gnome kdesu is for kde
<abattoir> Cntryboy: if its large ;)
<Cntryboy> yah its huge
<DaSkreech> !Jimminy > DaSkreech
<ubotu> I know nothing about Jimminy
<elknof1> arso, hold just a minute...  i really need a shower...  just 3 mins...
<Cntryboy> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Cntryboy> has that tons of times
<arso> elknof1:  omg :S
<arso> elknof1:  anything else i need to do after installing extracodecs
<Cntryboy> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed
<Cntryboy> bunch of errors
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what about kdesu kate?
<Cntryboy> kate works by itself though through applic menu
<arso> elknof1:  ok , isntallation finishe
<Cntryboy> haven't tried it yet
<abattoir> Cntryboy: same error?
<ubuntu__> arso> are you doing a livecd install by any chance ?
<Cntryboy> says
<Cntryboy> su returned with an error
<arso> yes , installed it from a live cd
<arso> y?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: there is also kwrite
<ubuntu__> arso> so am I, half way thru
<Cntryboy> kwrite a txt editor?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: yes
<arso> ubuntu__:  cool, i finished installing it 3 days ago ;) or 4 days
<arso> i am liking it
<Cntryboy> same thing
<Cntryboy> same errors
<arso> gave me a pain in the ass had to reformat all the drives to ext3 coz i wanted todual boot
<Cntryboy> kde seems more probs than what its worth lol
<arso> and my old monitor has some resolution problems and shit
<Cntryboy> gnome everything works smoothly
<arso> but now its all patched up
<abattoir> Cntryboy: nah....
<ubuntu__> arso> my install is detecting hardware right now... 10 more mins and it shoudl be done, fingers crossed
<arso> i like the look of kde more than gnome
<abattoir> Cntryboy: running breezy or dapper?
<Cntryboy> dapper
<arso> ubuntu__:  good luck, u plan on dual booting? wat u used before? windows or mac
<ubuntu__> arso> I always used linux, but this lappie has XP on it and as far as I know it's still there... I hope :-)
<arso> lol i see, cool
<Cntryboy> ya'll want me to copy error and put it at pastebin?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: i used to get that error w/ breezy, but one of sudo and kdesu used to work, now its fine.
<abattoir> Cntryboy: i wonder why.
<abattoir> Cntryboy: does sudo/kdesu konqueror work?
<Cntryboy> dunno ill use kdesu kate just for ref. and paste the error at paste bin
<ubuntu__> ah finished... time to take a deep breathe and... reboot, and see if there is anything left of this lappie
<ubuntu__> gulp.. see ya folks :-)
<elknof1> arso, im back
<arso> ggood luck
<arso> elknof1:  that was fast, cool
<arso> elknof1:  extracodecs installed
<arso> now wat
<Cntryboy> my dial up is even slower with kde only connects me at 9600bbps
<Cntryboy> and its set to highest lol
<elknof1> arso, ok now we need to edit your sources.list   ...   so copy paste   sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<elknof1> arso, in konsole
<arso> yes i know
<arso> ok i am in kate
<arso> now wat
<arso> lol i am 'IN kate"
<elknof1> now, leave a blank line at the bottom. and paste the next line..
<Cntryboy> all I wanna do is open up through term the xorg.conf file lol
<Cntryboy> but use gui
<arso> elknof1:  paste wat?
<Cntryboy> abattoir: this is when I use kdesu kate,  http://pastebin.ca/78928
<elknof1> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<elknof1> arso, the wole line
<elknof1> whole*
<elknof1> save and close
<arso> so from my previous last line, it should be like this :
<arso> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<arso> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<arso> with a space between them
<abattoir> Cntryboy: sudo also comes up w/ something similar?
<arso> saved and closedf
<arso> now wat
<elknof1> arso, yup
<Cntryboy> no
<Cntryboy> not now
<Cntryboy> it says this when I do sudo
<Cntryboy> js
<abattoir> Cntryboy: try sudo su
<elknof1> arso, hold im getting the keys for that line
<abattoir> Cntryboy: and then kate
<arso>  okay
<Cntryboy> why is kde so differ. in commands than gnome
<elknof1> now in konsole c-p      gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<Cntryboy> should be close to the same things lol
<zorglu1> abattoir: Cntryboy: have you tried "kdesu kate"
<abattoir> Cntryboy: sudo does work w/ KDE ;), it just isnt in your case
<elknof1> arso, now in konsole c-p      gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<Cntryboy> zorglu1: yes ive tried that brb let me paste error
<abattoir> zorglu1: yes http://pastebin.ca/67992
<arso> sorry wat?
<arso> elknof1:  "konsole c-p" ?
<canihojr> how to active java acces in x11vcn? x11vcn -http ?
<arso> use quotations please, so i'll know wat to copy
<elknof1> arso, yeap, open a konsole c-p  (copy - paste)
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.ca/78935
<Cntryboy> abattoir: I pasted the sudo error
<arso> ohhh ok
<arso> sorry
<arso> thought c-p was a command
<elknof1> arso, "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3"
<abattoir> Cntryboy: can you try rebooting, and see if that works?
<elknof1> arso, "gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -"
<elknof1> arso, "sudo apt-get update"
<abattoir> Cntryboy: one more thing, just open kate, w/ sudo kate/kdesu kate dont parse a file...
<arso> elknof1:  gpg: requesting key 33BAC1B3 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<arso> we'll just wait?
<dueyfinster> arso: yep
<elknof1> arso, yes
<arso> okay =)
<canihojr> how to active java acces in x11vcn? x11vcn -http ?
<wicho> hi!
<arso> btw did a girl EVER get into this  channel :P
<Cntryboy> abattoir: you lost me on last command
<elknof1> arso, yeap
<crimsun> arso: of course. One of the ops and Kubuntu Community Council members is one.
<abattoir> Cntryboy: just try sudo kate.... w/o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elknof1> arso, not me but i meet several...
<arso> lol wow,
<arso> so they KNOW about linux :P
<abattoir> Cntryboy: even if that doesn work, i strong suggest a reboot :)
<Cntryboy> abattoir: doesn't work the same error, but under utilities it opens up fine
<arso> elknof1:  ok updating
<abattoir> Cntryboy: there is some problem with running a KDE application as root, they should run normally though...
<larson9999> arso: sure me.  my real nick is ezchick4u
<abattoir> Cntryboy: is it possible for you to reboot?
<abattoir> and try it again?
<Cntryboy> abattoir: yes
<Cntryboy> brb
<arso> larson9999:  lol cool, ur the first linux-chick i meet lol,
<larson9999> go to linuxchicks.org.  i think that's it
<arso> LOL
<Lynoure> hmmm
<elknof1> arso, "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<arso> elknof1:  downloading
<elknof1> larson9999, ezchik4me  too??  lol
* Lynoure unsubscribed from the l-c g-o list, she thinks
<larson9999> elknof1: that's where the ez part comes in.
<larson9999> i should warn you guys that like all hot chicks on the net, i'm really 5'2" 220lbs and my friends and family call me hank
<Eazy-> anyone plays UT2004 here?
<elknof1> larson9999: deam...   hopefully you are a model, and so my dreams chick...
<Lynoure> arso: Plenty of linux girls in the world, though of course could be more, too.
<larson9999> elknof1: i'm a part time lawyer-model
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<arso> lol i see, inever met one in real life
<arso> LOOOOOOOOOOOl  daskreech
<elknof1> arso, thats all about codecs for multimedia playing...
<arso> its still downloading
<DaSkreech> Unfortunately I think that all the women in #ubuntu-women are men :(
<arso> so when thats done, do i need to restart or anything
<arso> or will it be ready
<elknof1> arso, now you're able to play any media format...
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol
<Lynoure> arso: If you'll treat them like mythical beings or figments from fairytales, the'll sure be avoiding you
<antrax> hello
<DaSkreech> Hi Lynoure
<arso> elknof1:  cool, i already can, with vlc, but i wanted the other programs to work too
<larson9999> the mythical hot linux chick<=== lol
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: Hello, how are you today? :)
<arso> Lynoure:  lol, why would i treat them like that?
<larson9999> do linux chicks live in their mom's basement until they're 40, 100?
<elknof1> larson9999, wow... merry me please... hmm   are you married??  lol
<larson9999> s/100/too
<arso> lol
<linuxProblem> hey
<linuxProblem> got a problem
<Lynoure> arso: your reaction to the thought of one having been to this channel fell into that category
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Hey!!!
<elknof1> linuxProblem, i realize it
<DaSkreech> I live in the attic!
<linuxProblem> can u help me
<arso> Lynoure:  sincere appologies, lol
<arso> DaSkreech:  lol
<elknof1> larson9999, now your being a rockstar in this channel...  LOL
<larson9999> i learned linux so i could hide my pr0n from my wife.  i hope she doesn't catch on to #ubuntu-women
<zorglu1> linuxProblem: if you have a question, ask it :)
<linuxProblem> k
<Lynoure> arso: No need to... it's not my loss. :)
<linuxProblem> i have forgot my root passwort for suse linux
<linuxProblem> and i will reset it
<antrax> well
<linuxProblem> now i am online with knubuntu live CD
<larson9999> elknof1: i think the post about my friends and family calling me 'hank' went unnoticed
<franz_> while starting kubuntu from CD i get the following message:
<antrax> you have a problem
<franz_> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<arso> omg, how can u forget that
<elknof1> larson9999, ups...   lenses prob
<linuxProblem> mhm i dont know if i forgot or i dont create anyone
<Eazy-> got a problem with UT2004.....when I minimize the game with: Alt + Enter then Ctrl + G. when I mximize UT2004 it then minimizes everytime I hit enter
<linuxProblem> but i cant start linux now
<linuxProblem> can anyone tell me how i reset the pw
<franz_> Buffer I/O error on device  hdc, logical block 356808
<elknof1> linuxProblem, i think for suse is needed root passw... since installation...
<Lynoure> larson9999: not unnoticed... just irrelevant. Here you are lines on the screen. your personality, your skills, your communication. Height and weight travel badly through irc :)
<zorglu1> linuxProblem: boot in 'recovery mode' and do "passwd" it will ask you for a password and you provide the one you want
<linuxProblem> i have boot in recovery mode
<linuxProblem> it says to me give root passwort
<larson9999> Lynoure: in that case, send me jewelry
<abattoir> franz_: heavily scratched CD/CDRW?
<linuxProblem> can i typ there passwd?
<franz_> not at all abattoir
<DaSkreech> Eazy-: I had that problem on windows too I think I had to go to the command keys setup change something change it back and then save it
<franz_> CD just burnt and verified
<Lynoure> larson9999: the moment you do deserve it. :) I can recommend a nice shop of antique jewellery meanwhile. :)
<DaSkreech> franz_: Gentoo Partition?
<franz_> no
<DaSkreech> ok
<franz_> hdc is the cd i guess
<franz_> the only hdd is hda
<franz_> CD was made with K3b, MD5sum controlled and CD verified after burn
<franz_> without any error
<abattoir> franz_: what about the cd check in the installer?
<Eazy-> DaSkreech: you mean in kxb?
<abattoir> franz_: or does this come up even before that?
<DaSkreech> Eazy-: No In UT2004
<Eazy-> ah
<Eazy-> so the problem lies in UT2004 then....didnt think of that
<Eazy-> didnt have these problem in Gnome
<franz_> abttoir> I see it cheching then like frozen and times later it starts kubuntu without saying anything
<canihojr> any people can help me whith x11vnc?? :(
<abattoir> franz_: there generally is a message saying the cd passed the test
<DaSkreech> Eazy-: I could have had a sticky Alt Key :-)
<franz_> could not see any message abattoir... may be i was distracted...
<abattoir> franz_: my guess is something is wrong with the CD
<franz_> yes I know... but this is the third i do burn. all verified in any possible way and burnt at low speed
<franz_> and none works fine
<abattoir> franz_: because i've had this w/ scratched RWs
<nico8481> hi
<canihojr> hi
<zorglu1> franz_: have you done the check procedure for the burnt cd ?
<franz_> yes, both with k3b itself and at boot
<sponix> is there an easy way to switch over from gdm to kdm, or another like xdm ?
<elknof1> nixternal: sorry, but how do i check compatibilyty, cuase in the list i couldt find my keybord... actually im using an inspiron600m
<franz_> sorry now Italy is going to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* abattoir is watching too :)
<zorglu1> ok im no good to help tonite :)
<zorglu1> seeya
<elknof1> nixternal: there are several keyboards listed for dell...
<franz_> see u after the match abattoir
<abattoir> franz_: ok :)
<admin_> YO!.. absolutely * awesome :-) kubuntu just installed itself on my new lappie, and left XP intact... kudos and much praise to the (k)ubuntu folks... me very happy, now I have a real laptop, not some useless winodws heap of... etc
<ash-fox> Round one, fight!
<nixternal> elknof1: you can try to pick on close to yours, and then edit it as needed
<abattoir> admin_: congratulations :)
<elknof1> nixternal: ak thanks...   leaving...
<elknof1> take care everybody
<elknof1> bye bye
<nixternal> l8r
<admin_> I feel like I've just had a new baby or something :-)
<admin_> time for a ceegar
<admin_> see ya'll
<arso_> anybody here has a psp?
<arso_> omg its  still not playing on amarok
<arso_> woops it did :P
<arso_> so any psp owners here,? i had plenty of converters for videos and images for psp on windows, but i donno shit for linux
<Blissex> arso_: most are also available under Linux, for two reasons: many ''codec'' DLLs work under Linux with things like 'mplayer'/'mencoder' and the official and unofficial SDKs for PSP are on Linux.
<canihojr> any helpme whit x11vnc?? please??
<wilfredH> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<arso_> i see, cool, thanx, i'll look it up
<abattoir> arso_: search @ kde-apps.org
<arso_> abattoir:  sure, i'll try adept too
<waterpie> hi all
<Ertain> I can't seem to get my floppy drive to read floppies properly.  Though my computer incurred a power surge last year (I had to gut my computer) it still seems to work.  And I'm sure the floppies I'm using don't have bad sectors.
<DaSkreech> http://ftw.generation.no/?n=352
<|lostbyte|> Wanderer, hi !
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! all :P
<waterpie> does anyone knows why dapper's amarok "plays" mp3s in 2 seconds? (so i hear nothing)
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > waterpie
<|lostbyte|> waterpie, because you need the mp3 support ^
<arso_> waterpie:  i just finished setting that up, some guy explained it to me
<canihojr> how to activate java server whit x11vnc? i have one error..... :( any helpme?
<arso_> anyone streaming fifa?
<DaSkreech> telnet ascii-wm 2006
<arso_> DaSkreech:  ??
<DaSkreech> The game streaming
<arso_> i just type that in konsole?
<DaSkreech> yes
<waterpie> i have installed various things with automatix, so i think(?) i have mp3 support?
<arso_> doubt it
<arso_> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> waterpie: Possible.. but lets make sure :)
<arso_> elnet ascii-wm 2006
<arso_> bash: elnet: command not found
<DaSkreech> arso: telnet
<waterpie> DaSkreech: :-) yes ...how?
<arso_> woops
<DaSkreech> waterpie: open adept?
<DaSkreech> and search for xine
<DaSkreech> tell me if you see libxine-extracodecs
<arso_> DaSkreech:  so where does it load up
<Philip5> arso: you have to type: telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<DaSkreech> In the konsole
<waterpie> DaSkreech: it's not installed...ok i'll install it now
<DaSkreech> waterpie: ok :)
<arso_> Philip5: ya i did, waiting now
<Philip5> you won't see much
<Philip5> but kinda geeky fun
<arso_> lol?
<waterpie> DaSkreech: do i also need arts plugin fo xine?
<arso_> telnet ascii-wm 2006
<arso_> telnet: could not resolve ascii-wm/2006: Name or service not known
<Philip5> arso: as i said... you have to type: telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<arso_> Philip5: oh      .net
<DaSkreech> waterpie: I don't think so.
<DaSkreech> waterpie: When it's installed close amarok and reopen it and try to play the mp3
<arso_> Trying 213.129.247.65...
<arso_> Connected to ascii-wm.net.
<arso_> Escape character is '^] '.
<arso_> so it'll open up in kaffeine? or wat
<|lostbyte|> PhilCote, whats that ?
<DaSkreech> No It'll open in konsole
<arso_> lol
<arso_> its textual!?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, just wait on that screen for a whole..
<DaSkreech> Corner shot :)
<|lostbyte|> and a ascii video will play..
<waterpie> DaSkreech: now it plays the mp3 one sec /sec (which is nice) :-) but i don't hear anything . i'll try libaerts1-xine plugin
<|lostbyte|> arso_, nice..
<DaSkreech> waterpie: It will play oggs?
<Cntryboy> whats command for this lib in term? error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0
<DaSkreech> You have one in the Examples Folder
<|lostbyte|> arso_, how is that generated ?
<bam_> hey quick question, I have a multi language dvd, how do I rip a specific language?
<waterpie> DaSkreech: no. 1sec/sec, but no sound
<DaSkreech> waterpie: For an ogg file?
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  not yet, i am waiting
<DaSkreech> arso_: Press Ctrl+C then run the command again :)
<waterpie> DaSkreech: i don't hear anything from the ogg
<arso_> ok ;)
<|lostbyte|> arso_, i plays a video, kinda.. football related..
<DaSkreech> waterpie: Then Codecs are not your problem
<|lostbyte|> :P
<arso_> lol
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<DaSkreech> Do have any sound at all?
<Cntryboy> I need to download this lib. package.. libgtk-1.2.so.0
<arso_> i typed again
<arso_> waiting now
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2.so.0?
<|lostbyte|> Gosh.............  WOW.. its live..
<|lostbyte|> :P
<|lostbyte|> How dumb.
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: Yeah :)
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  lol
<DaSkreech> He said straming didn't he?
<|lostbyte|> I want a video version ... ARGH !
<arso_> its not video?
<arso_> WAT is it?
<waterpie> DaSkreech: i installed arts plugin for xine, and now it is ok
<|lostbyte|> its an ascii video, you can hardly see the players...
<Cntryboy> how can I get this package someon libgtk-1.2.so.0
<arso_> i want a video+audio?
<arso_> OMG lol
<|lostbyte|> got to sit really far from your monitor..
<DaSkreech> waterpie: Great :)
<crimsun> Cntryboy: install libgtk1.2
<arso_> why didnt u tell me ascii lool
<Cntryboy> crimsun: thx
<DaSkreech> waterpie: Good trooubleshooting
<arso_> so anyone knows, a VIDEO one?
<waterpie> DaSkreech: thanks for your help! :-)
<|lostbyte|> arso_, what did you expect from telnet.
<Cntryboy> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  i have no idea wat telnet is :P
<Cntryboy> repos, should be fine I updated them last night
<Cntryboy> worked in gnome
<crimsun> Cntryboy: you made a typo.
<Cntryboy> oh that -
<Cntryboy> sorry
<Cntryboy> thanks
<abattoir> Cntryboy: sudo kate/kwrite works now?
<|lostbyte|> arso_, in console ===> whatis telnet
<|lostbyte|> :)
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: That's mean :)
<amarokker> Hi, does anyone know an app that can do more than what it ksnapshot does?
<amarokker> I need something as good as techsmith's snagit on win32
<nixternal> art
<nixternal> ksnapshot
<nixternal> amarokker: just press 'Print Scr'
<amarokker> heh- and then edit it in gimp? yes, thats one solution too.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i remember snagit many moons ago
<amarokker> I wanted to check if there's something that captures menus scrolling webpages- someth like that- oh well, if nothing else will go, i suppose ksnapshot will have to do for now
<nixternal> amarokker: scrolling webpages?
<arso_> i wanna watch the match :(:(:(
<nixternal> please tell me
<arso_> germany vs italy
<nixternal> hurry..i gotta get going
<amarokker> Yeah- nixternal
<nixternal> amarokker: in order to get menus, press print screen, and then set the 'snapshot delay' to 5 seconds, enough to give you time to activate the menu you want to capture
<amarokker> Snagit does that now- you can capture pages with deep links and pics i
<nixternal> and then press new snapshot
<nixternal_> l8r all
<amarokker> nixternal_: cya :)
<arso_> wow noone watches footbal
<amarokker> arso_: I would, if argentina didnt go out early
<amarokker> poor bastards- i think the world cup is utterly boring this time round.
<arso_> lol
<arso_> i didnt watch a single match yet :P
<arso_> plan on streaming the one now
<arso_> found a site
<arso_> yagooya, chinese site
<arso_> friend streams from it
<amarokker> LOL
<amarokker> The Chinks- they have it all figured it out, havent they.
<amarokker> Oh, lemme try it.
<arso_> lol
<arso_> k
<arso_> u have to sign up-free
<amarokker> not wholly impossible- kbabel to the rescue. :P
<james__> would anyone in here be up to walking me through setting up a dell truemobile 1470 wireless card (broadcom chipset) to work, with or without ndiswrapper?
<james__> i has the driver installed in ndiswrapper, and it recognizes the card, but i am stuck
<james__> it*
<arso_> http://www.yagooya.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1#post1
<amarokker> arso_: which app are you using for the streaming? browser?
<dueyfinster> amarokker: I think |"Chinks" is a derogatory term....Here's a french site, no registration required, all world cup goals (in french) Its flash:
<dueyfinster> http://www.11football.com/coupedumonde2006/
<amarokker> dueyfinster: yes, it is- regret saying that- but no offense intended. :) thanks- will try that too
<dueyfinster> you click on the footballs btw, to bring up the match report and goals
<dueyfinster> amarokker: No bother ;-)
<canihojr> hi
<Mariano> Hi, kubuntu dvd boots but hangs while trying to mount root fs, dvd image is ok, dvd is ok...any ideas?
<abattoir> james__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<james__> abattoir: thank you
<Mariano> md5 checksum is ok...
<|lostbyte|> james__, did you knoe they have a channel ?
<abattoir> !search broadcom
<ubotu> Found: wifi
<abattoir> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|lostbyte|> !ntpasswd
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntpasswd
<abattoir> |lostbyte|: the channel is #bcm43xx?
<Raito> How would I edit the margins of my desktop? So that windows cannot go beyond the panels?
<|lostbyte|> abattoir, no ! #bcm-users
<|lostbyte|> Raito, beyond the panel ?
<abattoir> |lostbyte|: thanks, i'll add a factoid about bcm43xx to ubotu
<|lostbyte|> abattoir, hai ! your the admin ?
<abattoir> |lostbyte|: no, lots of ppl asking about broadcom, that's why :)
<Raito> |lostbyte|: basically I want to set the desktop margins so that windows can't go under the panels, right now, it latches on so to speak but how would I make it so that the windows can't go that way?
<|lostbyte|> I would love to add factoids too, it would be easy for me to help people..
<|lostbyte|> abattoir, ^^
<abattoir> |lostbyte|: anyone can add a factiod...
<james__> |lostbyte|: i did not know they had a channel
<abattoir> but for unregistered/unaouthorised users, it will be reviewed by #ubuntu-ops
<|lostbyte|> abattoir, really ! whats the syntax ? or is there a help page ?
<abattoir> and then added
<dueyfinster> Raito: Most options can be got be right clicking on the windows bar at the top, and selecting configure windows
<eimajenthat> I seem to remember hearing about a tool similar to deborphan, but better
<abattoir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<eimajenthat> for finding and removing stuff that isn't needed
<|lostbyte|> abattoir, thanks..
<abattoir> |lostbyte|: no problem :)
<james__> how do i get rid of wifi-radar? just uninstall wih adept?
<eimajenthat> can anyone tell me what I'm talking about?
<bluesceada> hi
<dueyfinster> eimajenthat: sorry.....
<bluesceada> i want to install kubuntu on my new/old(from ebay ;-)) notebook
<bluesceada> and i now don't know how much space it takes on root
<bluesceada> it says minimum 2gb
<bluesceada> in gentoo i'm familiar with my root growing up to around 10 gb
<bluesceada> so when i want to install all different stuff in kubuntu (firefox, openoffice 2, gimp, some other smaller apps). .. how much will it take maximum for most of you?
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: You could install it in a 2gb partition and then use tools, such as qtpart to extend
<kbrooks> I'm using Kubuntu w/ Ubuntu. I would like ashift+numlock to work. But it doesn't.
<bluesceada> dueyfinster: ah i don't like that so much, it's still quite buggy
<kbrooks> It's supposed to enablee mouse keys
<kbrooks> at least, thats what gnome calls it
<Raito> bluesceada: That all depends on who uses the computer >_< I have a comp with a 4gig harddrive and I am fine with it
<abattoir> !bcm43xx is To setup a wireless card with a Broadcom 43xx chipset, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper . Also look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx . #bcm-users is a dedicated channel for the open source bcm43xx driver.
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: That depends, thats like asking how long is a piece of string!!
<bluesceada> dueyfinster: could you tell me the used size on your root partition with kubuntu
<bluesceada> Raito: yeh .. i mean without home dir ..
<bluesceada> root with all except some files from me (home dir, storage directories, whatever)
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: checking now
<bluesceada> so what are your sizes ?
<bluesceada> ok thx
<bluesceada> seems 4gb should be enough, if that's all what Rait got
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: I got 4.2gb, but I have a good few things installed, such as koffice apache etc
<Raito> bluesceada: My whole hd is 4gig, root is something less >_>
<bluesceada> yeh i also want to install such stuff
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: 4gb should be plenty
<bluesceada> Raito: yeh of course...
<bluesceada> i said if that's all what you have
<bluesceada> ok i will go with 4,5 ...
<Raito> I see
<bluesceada> dueyfinster: or also personal files and stuff there?
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: nope, thats everything except /home dir
<bluesceada> dueyfinster: ok much thanks for your help! :)
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: No bother, any time!
<Cntryboy> In konqueror where do I need to go so I can save my homepage on start up?
<pit_> hello all
<bluesceada> hardest thing will probably be the acpi stuff, need to disassemble the dsdt probably... and the wlan card which is a rtl8180
<bluesceada> so... i'm continuing .. :-)
<kbrooks> disassemble?
<uniq> cntryboy: go to the webpage in konq. settings -> save view profile "Kubuntu Web"
<pit_> I've a little problem I don't know how to log in root in Konsole
<bluesceada> kbrooks: eh sry wrong .. decompile
<kbrooks> bluesceada: if this is what i'm thinking, you're probably gonna void the warranty
<bluesceada> then fix errors that it compiles with iasl
<bluesceada> kbrooks: it's already,, it is a sold defect laptop from ebay
<bluesceada> the owner was quite stupid though
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: are you looking for Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Behavoir -> Homepage ?
<Cntryboy> uniq: im there but it says profile management.. The page its up now is google.com/linux and I want that page to load everytime I start konqueror
<kbrooks> bluesceada: how come
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Do as I suggested so
<dueyfinster> dueyfinster: Everytime you start konq as browser, it'll load up whatever you choose them
<Cntryboy> dueyfinster: i did and put in the http://www.google.com/linux url and apply and restarted and its the same as it was lol
<arso_> anyone got the yagooya working
<bluesceada> kbrooks: he said someone helped him upgrading to win xp from win98, now it crashes sometimes he says .. now i thought, could just be software etc., and bought it... now i found out in the bios you can select either win98/2000 or "other" as your os .. so of course there could be some problems with xp^^
<Cntryboy> is mozilla better than konqueror?
<bluesceada> hmm why cant i select reiserfs as a filesystem in the kubuntu setup ??
<bluesceada> Cntryboy: depends on what you want ;-)
<pit_> I've a little problem I don't know how to log in root in Konsole
<kbrooks> bluesceada: he sold it for that REASON? geez
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: You opening it up to browse you files then. Select it from the internet menu. BTW, when you set homepage, you should be able to hit home button in it
<Cntryboy> bluesceada: I just want a browser lol
<kbrooks> bluesceada: definitely a stupid owner
<Raito> Cntryboy: All depends, Konqueror has auto spell check, and Mozilla is more supported by sites (at least in my opinion)
<bluesceada> kbrooks: yeh and win98 is too old and so ... but that made lots of people dont bid so high it seems ... it was even in the topic a big *DEFECT*
<bluesceada> lucky buy for me :-)
<Cntryboy> does mozilla come with kubuntu?
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: no
<Cntryboy> okay
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: kubuntu is an OS
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Firefox is more extendable and has support for more sites (like Gmail), whereas konqueror is slimmer than firefox, faster to load and integrates with kde better
<bluesceada> Cntryboy: dont think so, but you can install it afterwards with the package manager i think
<arso_> amarokker:   u there
<kbrooks> bluesceada: no, it doesnt
<eimajenthat> can anyone tell me what these errors mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17190
<Cntryboy> well the home url says http://www.google.com/linux but it doesn't load that
<kbrooks> thats a definite answer
<Cntryboy> so i'm not sure what to do
<Cntryboy> bluesceada: I have 2.1KB dialup super slow lol
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Its really personal preference, you can try the big three, which are Konqueror, Firefox and Opera, see which one you'd prefer
<bluesceada> oh
<bluesceada> firefox is quite small to download
<Cntryboy> what comes with ubuntu regular firefox or mozilla
<Cntryboy> I can't remember
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Firefox
<Cntryboy> does kubuntu have firefox?
<Cntryboy> it seems easier
<bluesceada> so... still anyone here who can tell me how to select reiserfs, or tell me possible reasons why i cant select it
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Mozilla Browser is now no longer made by Mozilla itself, but by SeaMonkey, a subdivision while they phase it out
<kbrooks> whoo
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: wrong there
<Cntryboy> dueyfinster: okay, well I want firefox I guess.. that way I know how to link my java to it..
<amarokker> arso_: Yeah- but unfortunately am a bit busy and haven't actually  got down to watching or registering it- i can see it on the telly though.
<Raito> There is something I always wanted to know, what is the big difference between firefox and mozilla?
<Hawkwind> Mozilla still makes the products, just Mozilla is being phased out as an actual product as they now call it Seamonkey
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: it's not *supported* by mozilla. it is MADE by mozilla
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: Thats what I heard
<Hawkwind> Raito: Firefox is based off the Gecko code and is much faster and lighter than Mozilla
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: you oversimplified what you heard
<Raito> I see
<arso_> amarokker:  oh, i was hoping u could help me, i registered and when i run it,i get a blank page, i have java and flash and everything :(), any thoughts?
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: Yes I know, but they no longer recommend people to get it, instead they want people to get firefox
<Hawkwind> dueyfinster: Not true either
<Cntryboy> so how can I get firefox working with kubuntu with out downloading it if possible?
<kbrooks> Hawkwind: mozilla and seamonkey are seperate products
<Hawkwind> dueyfinster: They want users to use firefox OR seamonkey as seamonkey is what used to be mozilla
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: SeaMonkey project is meant to still fix Mozilla Suite, but its no longer actively developed
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: Right, but seamonkey is taking the place of mozilla
<kbrooks> Hawkwind: no,  there was no "mozilla -> seamonkey"
<|lostbyte|> Cntryboy, huh ! weird.. huh.. ??
<Cntryboy> what is?
<Cntryboy> lol
* |lostbyte| bangs head on keyboard..
<Hawkwind> seamonkey is what is replacing mozilla.  I didn't mean they were the same
<kbrooks> HAH |lostbyte|
<Cntryboy> who cares about seamonkey or mozilla, how do I get firefox hahahah
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: USE adept
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<kbrooks> ffs
<Cntryboy> blahh
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Its in adept
<Cntryboy> nm
<Cntryboy> not sure what adept is
<amarokker> arso_: No ideas yet- havent registered yet- dueyfinster linked me to this: http://www.11football.com/coupedumonde2006/
<amarokker> You might wanna try that.
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: correction: it's in main
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: Is the install manager, in the menu
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Open up a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: I don't wanna have to download it
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: in main?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: You have to
<Cntryboy> does kubuntu have a synaptic manager like ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: No way around it
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: adept
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: in the repository
<Cntryboy> oh okay, everything is changed differently with kde
<Cntryboy> lol
<amarokker> Any thouhts on the better browser when comparing epiphany and firefox? I understand that they both use the same engine- so whats the difference there?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Adept will download it and install it for you, just like the command I gave you
<amarokker> integration with gnome?
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: okay
<Cntryboy> Hawkwind: yah I know the commands, just wondering how to find the synaptic manager, but adept must be it then
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: there are 4 levels of repos - main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<DaSkreech> amarokker: Wouldn't that be better asked in #ubuntu?
<dueyfinster> Also if anyones ointerested, google "swiftfox" its firefox optimised for your processor
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: gotta find adept first lol everything is different lay out
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: It should be on the panel
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: they represent the level of support that ubuntu/canonical cann offer for the products in each repo
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Or again, open up a terminal and type sudo adept
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: I know, I just got lost in the context
<amarokker> DaSkreech: I wouldnt know- but let me ask anyway :)
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: so there's no gui version of synatpics in like the K menu
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: Tryna do two things at once, wasn't sure what you were tyalking about for a sec, too late after I types :-(
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I'm sure there is, but adept should be on your panel already, towards the right
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I don't use KDE so that's why I can't be specific
<weedar> adept IS a GUI
<|lostbyte|> Cntryboy, i use kde.. pick me pick me :P
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: um, u can install synaptic, but its gnome, itll look ugly to u
<kbrooks> it wont be integrated
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: yah the command for adept got me to the manager, but no its not on panel
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I just don't know where adept is located in the menus for KDE
<arso_> amarokker:  that link u gave me doesnt work "ferme closed"
<kbrooks> Cntryboy:
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: K -> System -> Adept
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: no
<Cntryboy> dueyfinster: thx
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: add/remove programs
<Cntryboy> I seei t
<kbrooks> is the simplest
<dueyfinster> kbrooks: He wants something like synaptic!
<kbrooks> adept is more advanced
<Hawkwind> But K -> System -> Adept isn't wrong.
<kbrooks> Hawkwind: I KNOW.
<Cntryboy> to me honestly kde is better on the eyes, but gnome was simple to work around
<Cntryboy> my 2 cents
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: So install Gnome by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: That will get you Gnome which you can use within Kubuntu
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: nah i gotta learn this kde, I just reinstalled to kubuntu lol
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: They are both very close in usability, I think KDE edges Gnome personally. On stability, generally in my exp. Gnome does (slightly) better
<bluesceada> gnome offers really too less options for me
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: You can use both and choose at login time
<Cntryboy> dueyfinster: yah I've noticed a lot more errors trying simple things even txt apps with kde
<Hawkwind> I don't use Gnome or KDE, so I can't compare stability to features.  I just know that KDE looks nicer to me
<|lostbyte|> KDE is better, case closed.
<kbrooks> dueyfinster: gnome is too simplistic
<kbrooks> (i'm just saying)
<bluesceada> and nautilus cant beat konqueror for my needs
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: do u know what a troll is
<Cntryboy> lol
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: That just happens to be your opinion, not everyones
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: I love nautilus scripts though, they are useful
<Cntryboy> I still can't get the konqueror for internet pages to load google lol
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: "KDE is better, case closed." is trolling, plain and simple
<Cntryboy> I hate being stupid to this stuff
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: www.google.com?
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: No it's not
<|lostbyte|> troll is moving around i circle.
<Cntryboy> brooks google.com/linux actually
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: It happens to be his opinion
<Cntryboy> I want it to load each time I start konquer. for internet browsing
<kbrooks> Hawkwind: then get me on the "what is a troll" page, if you please
<Cntryboy> internet homepage I guess ud call it
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: A troll is someone who joins a channel and bashes the distro/app or whatever that specific channel is about.  Or asks for help and plays like he's too dumb to achieve the things that everyone is helping him with
<kbrooks> Cntryboy: h/o
<bluesceada> dueyfinster: k, everything depends on what you want to do etc.
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: In other words, if he were to join ##Gnome and say that KDE is the best and so on, that would be trolling
<Hawkwind> kbrooks: He's far from trolling
<dueyfinster> bluesceada: Yep, I know ;-)
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, kbrooks Common ! we are on kubuntu "k" over ubuntu, definily kde is the best here.. anyways..
<bluesceada> hmm sry to ask again, didnt find something useful, why is reiserfs removed from the kubuntu installation? some recent problem with reiser (3) ?
<kbrooks> |lostbyte|: lol
<Hawkwind> bluesceada: It's not.  I'm using ReiserFS in Kubuntu
<bluesceada> how?
<arso_> guys i need flashplayer 8 please
<bluesceada> you cant select it in the graphical gui is what i meant :S
<Hawkwind> bluesceada: I selected it from the partitioning menu
<arso_> can anyone help me get flashplayer 8
<Hawkwind> arso_: Wait til next year when it's available for linux
<bluesceada> hm i cant :(
<ash-fox> Doesn't the 'custom' partitioning mode crash?
<Hawkwind> arso_: It's only avilable for Windows
<arso_> Hawkwind:  omg :S , no solution now?
* ash-fox read it off the' known issues' wiki page.
<Hawkwind> arso_: 8.5 will be available for Linux after the first of the year
<arso_> espn is only streaming with flashplayer 8 :='(
<Hawkwind> ash-fox: It didn't for me
<arso_> \oh i know
<Cntryboy> okay back
<arso_> i'll just go to windows
<arso_> lol
<arso_> i am dual booting
<ash-fox> arso, you can get it if you buy a copy of codeweaver's crossover office
<bluesceada> i just could select ext3,ext2, fat32/16, jfs, even ntfs, and some other...
<Hawkwind> ash-fox: No you can't
<Cntryboy> so how can I make konqueror internt page load up?
<Cntryboy> home url has the url I want, but doesn't work
<Hawkwind> ash-fox: Flash 8 isn't available there either
<ash-fox> Eh?
* |lostbyte| bangs head again on keyboard..
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: You need to save the profile and load it everytime
<arso_> |lostbyte|:  wats wrong
<bluesceada> Hawkwind: how did you work around the gui to be able to use reiser ?
<bluesceada> use the gui, then trick it by mkreiserfs manually?
<Hawkwind> bluesceada: There was no work around.  I just selected my partition and clicked on the option to change the FS type and went on
<bluesceada> i cant do it here :(
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: I saved it under profiles for web
<bluesceada> i install it with the kubuntu 6.06 desktop install cd
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: but it doesn't work, I hate confusing stuff, all I wanna do is a simple homepage lol
<ash-fox> Sorry, I got confused with shockwave.
<Hawkwind> bluesceada: Use the alternate CD
<bluesceada> :/
<Cntryboy> ubuntu supposed to be the easiest, but they make it confusing just the same
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I don't use KDE so I don't know the details of it unfortunately
<bluesceada> stupid, why do they remove reiserfs x.x
<|lostbyte|> Cntryboy, what do you get then ?
<bluesceada> i dont want to also burn another cd now ..
<dueyfinster> Cntryboy: You can use Firefox either
<ash-fox> Cntryboy, do you have "saved urls in profile" checked when you save?
<bluesceada> there is even mkreiserfs and mkreiser4 on the cd ..hmh
<bluesceada> but you cant select it ..
<ash-fox> Sorry, "Save URLs in profile'
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: well for profile management for kubuntu web it has a check mark below that saying save urls for profiles
<Cntryboy> so I guess so
<ash-fox> And it doesn't load up that page when you start konqueror?
<Cntryboy> ash-fox no it starts up the konqueror- conquer your Desktop!
<Cntryboy> shows home folder/storage media ect
<ash-fox> Cntryboy, where are you starting it from?
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: what do you mean
<ash-fox> Where are you starting konqueror from?
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: down in panel it says konqueror web
<ash-fox> Internet -> Konqueror ?
<Cntryboy> no it's in panel saying konqueror web browser
<ash-fox> hm.
<|lostbyte|> c
<ash-fox> Well, that should execute 'kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing', which would be the webbrowsing profile...
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: but even under internet kon. web does same
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: well its not, it's loading up conquer your desktop! bs
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> I got it
<Cntryboy> I had to also be on the page I wanted it to load
<Cntryboy> instead of just putting the url in the settings
<ash-fox> Cntryboy, okay. let's try this from the beginning (I'll do it here too), load a different webpage, the page you want it to start with. then goto settings -> save view profile 'kubuntu web'.
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: its okay bro I got it :)
<ash-fox> Make sure the 'save URLs in profile' is checked, and hit 'Ok' :)
<ash-fox> Ah.. I need to pay more attention :P
<CaBlGuY> anyone awake??
<dueyfinster> CaBlGuY: Yes
<CaBlGuY> ya know how to edit text in Gimp?
<CaBlGuY> make it larger, and change the styel, etc..
<CaBlGuY> *style
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Have you asked that in #Gimp ?
<dueyfinster> CaBlGuY: Sorry I don't have it, someone else would better answer that :-)
<|lostbyte|> CaBlGuY, choose the text tool and the modifiers will appear below it.
<|lostbyte|> you can change from there.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm
<CaBlGuY> not seien anyu modifiers..  :/
<CaBlGuY> lemme go ask in Gimp b4 Hawkwind gets his panties in a bunch...
<|lostbyte|> CaBlGuY, http://bachue.com/alejo/gimptutorial.html
<|lostbyte|> scroll down to text tool.
<bojan> does Adept or apt-get keep some sort of log
<bojan> somewhere?
<David42UK> hi all, does anyone know how to get the sagem fast 800 modem working under linux, I have tried everything
<h3sp4wn> bojan: aptitude does
<|lostbyte|> bojan, /var/log/dpkg.log
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: It just makes more sense to ask an app specific question in the apps channel where the experts are
<slow-motion> re
<David42UK> as anybody built the eagle-usb driver fro linux
<WiLd_TiGeR> hi all
<h3sp4wn> David42UK: Neutrinomass if I remember rightly (may be wrong)
<David42UK> whats that h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> Its a person (i.e nickname Neutrinomass)
<David42UK> cheers, I'd like to know how he did it
<WiLd_TiGeR> +R
<WiLd_TiGeR> ops
<h3sp4wn> David42UK: Have you asked in #ubuntu (its not kde specific and there are more people there)
<David42UK> i'll try that thanks h3sp4wn
<sysrpl> hello, could i get some help installing a package with dependencies that are in conflict?
<sysrpl> i am a linux noob, so i'm having these problems .. :p
<h3sp4wn> Is the package built for kubuntu (I would expect not if you are having dependancy problems)
<sysrpl> the package is libgtk2.0-dev
<WiLd_TiGeR> hello
<WiLd_TiGeR> I`m new here
<WiLd_TiGeR> can I ask you somehting
<omeow> No, asking is forbidden.
<sysrpl> which isin conflict with depends on libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev; broken packages
<WiLd_TiGeR> ok
<omeow> Of course you can ask things here, but don't ask to ask, just ask. It saves us from asking another question.
<WiLd_TiGeR> sorry about that
<WiLd_TiGeR> bye
<omeow> Don't be silly.
<sysrpl> i on't think libgtk2.0-dev is built for kubuntu
<WiLd_TiGeR> :) ok
<sysrpl> so what are my options?
<omeow> Now.. what's your question? Please try to be as specific as possible.
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WiLd_TiGeR> how to register
<sysrpl> is that directed at me? i thought i asked a question
<DaSkreech> sysrpl: I wouldn't trust the libcairo2-dev package :)
<WiLd_TiGeR> because I want to chat with the people here
<sysrpl> well i need it for a few different tools
<DaSkreech> !register
<Hawkwind> WiLd_TiGeR: /msg nickserv help
<omeow> Type /query nickserv and then type help register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sysrpl> noteably lazurus and gimpshop
<Hawkwind> WiLd_TiGeR: But it's best to ask that question in somewhere like #Freenode
<WiLd_TiGeR> but there is a little problem
<sysrpl> so ....
<WiLd_TiGeR> I`m bullgarian and I dont speak English very well
<Hawkwind> WiLd_TiGeR: There are people from all over the world there in #Freenode that can help you
<Hawkwind> WiLd_TiGeR: #Freenode is the help channel for the network unlike this channel that is a help channel for a specific linux distro
<WiLd_TiGeR> ok
<WiLd_TiGeR> thank you
<sysrpl> when installing programs (in my case a pascal compiler) what directory is a good place to put it? the default is pointing me to /usr or /usr/local but a guide says /opt/fpc/bin/fpc
<gatekeeper> evening all
<uniq> sysrpl: I would've used /usr/local but some people use /opt.
<sja> and I'd use /usr/local/bin -- take your pick
<sysrpl> i have no idea what the different direcories are for on linx other than my home directory
<sysrpl> i used /opt/fpc/bin/fpc
<h3sp4wn> Why not ~/bin
<uniq> sja: sure, /usr/local/bin /usr/local/share.. I figure it would include more than one binary file.
<sja> there's a decent description of the linux directory structure at http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<sysrpl> crap, is there a deltree comand in linux?
<sja> rm -rf
<sja> be REAL careful with that one
<Sansana> hi
<sysrpl> is ~/.bash_profile like an autoexec.bat?
<sja> more or less ... you also have ~/.bashrc
<h3sp4wn> Not really
<h3sp4wn> autoexec.bat would be more like /etc/rc.local
<sysrpl> well when does ~/.bash_profile get executed?
<h3sp4wn> When a login shell is executed
<sysrpl> so each terminal window i open runs it?
<sysrpl> or only when i login at the kubuntu login screen?
<sja> .bash_profile is usually used to read .bashrc, if it's defined, and to set user specific environment and startup programs
<sysrpl> so my two above questions
<amarokker> Hi, can anyone try and see if you can access this: http://fcn.twilightparadox.com/
<abattoir> amarokker: Could not connect to host fcn.twilightparadox.com.
<sja> sysrpi -> don't remember -- I BELIEVE they execute only for the current session
<amarokker> abattoir: - k, thanks
<|lostbyte|> amarokker, , your subdomain aint working..
<sja> ie, current terminal session ... but don't bank on that .. check man bash
<sysrpl> thats cool ... i edited it to include the the path of a program i installed
<sysrpl> but now i need to resolve the package is libgtk2.0-dev dependcies problems keeping it from being installed
<gatekeeper> amarokker: you could always test it yourself via a free proxy server: http://www.techdebates.com/people/william/?page_id=31
<sja> are you trying to install it via apt or synaptic?
<amarokker> Yeah- gatekeeper- thanks. I think the problem might be the networking itself- i have an eagle-usb modem connecting me to the internet- i dont know how to get it to work through the NIC
<sysrpl> sja: both
<sysrpl> sja: i get the same break on both
<sysrpl> conflicts with depends on libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev; broken packages
<sja> sysrpl -> then sorry, don't know, never tried to install it and I thought that apt would resolve the dependencies for you
<sysrpl> thanks though
<sysrpl> i don't even know where to begin searching on how to fix the issue
<DaSkreech> sysrpl: Don't trust libcairo2-dev :)
<sja> you might try apt-get --fix-broken
<osh> what was the command to change java version?
<sja> see ...http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man8/apt-get.8.html
<sysrpl> i wote and compiled a hello world command line app. why do i have to type ./hello to run it rather than just typing hello ?
<sja> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<etness> kubuntu version powerpc is only for 64 bit?
<sja> sysrpl -> always wondered about that myself ... saw a good explanation once but don't remember what it was
<sysrpl> maybe to prevent people from accidentlly running programs?
<uniq> etness: no, 32bit.
<sysrpl> though if the program is in the path you on't need to prepend the name with special characters
<uniq> sysrpl: because the directory where 'hello' is is not in your PATH environment variable.
<satafterh> anyone know of a good pitcure editing software for linux?
<uniq> sysrpl: if you run 'echo $PATH' you will get a list of directories where the shell searches for binaries to execute without the ./
<sysrpl> ty
<uniq> you can add '.' to PATH if you want to.
<sysrpl> well i can't build lazarus without installing libgtk2.0-dev
<sysrpl> but libgtk2.0-dev refuses to install
<sysrpl> :(
<uniq> what is the error?
<sysrpl> conflicts with depends on libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev; broken packages
<sysrpl> conflicts with depends on libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev; broken packages 4 h3sp4wn
<Hawkwind> sysrpl: I've got the same problem, as does DaSkreech
<sysrpl> lol
<h3sp4wn> sysrpl: I have had that problem before but I can't remember how I got round it what are you trying to compile ?
<uniq> i can install libgtk2.0-dev without any problems. what's the conflicting package?
<sysrpl> lazarus-0.9.10-0.tar.gz
<Hawkwind> uniq: http://pastebin.ca/79094
<sysrpl> the conflicting packages are libpango1.0-dev and libcairo2-dev
<Hawkwind> uniq: Maybe that will help you a bit with this problem
<uniq> hawkwind: thanks.. will take a look.
<kbrooks>  /join #python
<kbrooks> er
<uniq> hawkwind: is this edgy
<uniq> ?
<Hawkwind> uniq: No, this is Dapper
<Hawkwind> uniq: DaSkreech and I both have the issue currently
<uniq> hawkwind: ok, can you run 'apt-cache madsion  libcairo2' and paste the output to a paste-page?
<Hawkwind> uniq: Invalid operation: madsion
<Hawkwind> uniq: Should that be madison ?
<uniq> hawkwind: sorry, yes. madison
<sysrpl> bbiab going to cook some spaghetti
<Hawkwind> uniq: http://pastebin.ca/79095
<uniq> hawkwind: ok, the unofficial http://www.beerorkid.com and http://xgl.compiz.info archives makes problems for you.
<uniq> hawkwind: sudo apt-get install libcairo2=1.0.4-0ubuntu1
<sysrpl> jesus spaghetti has a lot of calories ... over 1000 per serving
<Hawkwind> uniq: Would it be best if I remove those sources since I don't use compiz/XGL ?
<uniq> hawkwind: yes.
#kubuntu 2006-07-05
<Hawkwind> uniq: Then once I remove those I assume I don't need to do that apt-get command you just gave me, correct ?
<uniq> hawkwind: you still have to do it, as it is downgrading to the correct dapper version.
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> how can i install other software with kubuntu??
<bluesceada> there seems not to be a package manager which can do that
<bluesceada> and i also dont know how i could update
<Hawkwind> uniq: Ok.  Do I need to do a similar command for libcairo2-dev ?
<uniq> hawkwind: probably, check with 'apt-cache madison libcairo2-dev' get the one from the ubuntu.com archives.  with 'sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<Hawkwind> uniq: Many thanks.  Things are back to normal again :)
<Hawkwind> uniq: Can you explain to me what exactly this 'madison' flag/command is since I'm new to the apt-get world ?
<sponix> Kubuntu/KDE is really rocking, not sure why gnome is default :P
<sponix> KDE is not only faster, but does things gnome would only dream of
<uniq> hawkwind: it basically shows a list of versions of a package, and where it comes from.
<Hawkwind> uniq: Ok, gotcha.  Thanks again for the help as this surely fixed the issue
<notech> i wasn't aware kubuntu came with gnome
<uniq> hawkwind: you're welcome. Please spread the word to the others with the same problem. :)
<D4m4ge> hi
<D4m4ge> what is the command to unlog the user under kubuntu please?
<Hawkwind> uniq: Definitely.  I'm about to document it in my Kubuntu section of my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forum :)
<uniq> d4m4ge: 'exit' or 'logout'
<uniq> hawkwind: great :)
<|lostbyte|> !info clean
<ubotu> Package clean does not exist in dapper
<slow-motion> n8
<Hawkwind> uniq: I've also commented out the compiz/XGL sources since I have no use for that stuff :)
<uniq> hawkwind: then you should probably run 'sudo apt-get update' if you haven't done it yet, to remove the references to those evil archives from the apt-get database.
<D4m4ge> uniq exit closes the konsole, and logout asks me to rather use exit :/
<uniq> d4m4ge: where do you run the command?
<Hawkwind> uniq: Yep did that as well already :)
<D4m4ge> in the konsole
<D4m4ge> not with sudo, should i try with sudo
<D4m4ge> ?
<uniq> d4m4ge: you want a command to write in konsole, that executes a logout similar to kmenu -> logout?
<D4m4ge> uniq exactly :)
<D4m4ge> because i have a problem with my mouse, i have crashes/freezes when i use the Kmenu
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<D4m4ge> and also when i launch applications frome the graphical menu
<D4m4ge> i am waiting a receiver compatible with usb for my logitech MX1000
<D4m4ge> because mine is one of the "bugged" serie logitech made
<D4m4ge> not compatible with usb
<pichi> ga
<D4m4ge> they are shipping a new one for me
<Eazy-> anyone knows if this HowTo for wine works in Dapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=cedega+cvs
<uniq> d4m4ge: try 'killall kdeinit' to logout KDE.
<D4m4ge> thx uniq i'll try it in a few minutes
<D4m4ge> :)
<Eazy-> well, that will be a projekt for tomorrow then :P
<G|assius> i need some help getting software mixing working correctly...it seems to be working fine except for amarok. I'm able to play sound simultaneously with i.e. XMMS & kaffeine but amarok does not play nice with others
<uniq> d4m4ge: there is also 'dcop kdesktop default logout' you can try.
<G|assius> if any program is running except amarok i get a "the void engine claims it cannot play mp3 files", but it works fine if its the only sound application running
<G|assius> so if i got kaffeine running, even if it's not playing anything amarok wont work, but if i close kaffeine amarok works...any ideas?
<crimsun> that's because amarok uses xine-lib by default, and xine-lib doesn't honor ~/.asoundrc|/etc/asound.conf. It insists on grabbing hw:foo directly, which means that it bypasses alsa-lib, which means that dmix doesn't work.
<uniq> d4m4ge: you can also try 'dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 0 0 '. If you want to reboot the machine after logout you have 'dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 1 1'
<D4m4ge> ok thanks
<uniq> the killall example is the ugliest. the dcop ones are more elegant. depending on what you want.
<zardoz> G|assius: I found amarok does not play nice with others usinf xine
<uniq> now, it's bedtime for me. nite.
<thompaB> here i go again
<D4m4ge> uniq i want the cleanest way to delog, otherwise ctrl+alt+backspace works well, but i'm afraid it's a bit brutal...
<thompaB> the new dell windows disks got spyware or worse
<thompaB> i only got one program i need from crappy windus
<thompaB> i own the windows licence 10 times on these crap machines and it says it wants me to pay more
<thompaB> and sony sucks
<thompaB> sorry
<bluesceada> sony of course does in most things.... except for using linux on ps3 ...
<RawSewage> whats windows
<RawSewage> oh nm, I remember
<RawSewage> I used to use that
<bluesceada> it's f*cking hard to use os!
<bluesceada> they dont even have a package managment
<bluesceada> and updates are just once a month
<bluesceada> you also need to install all stuff separately via extra discs etc.
<thompaB> im tired of calling them with their stupid activation numbers just because i change hardware
<RawSewage> Windows updates are usually: patch up a hole, or add more programs to monitor and control the user
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> a question
<thompaB> xp would not take a low level fat32 format
<bluesceada> does the hibernate etc. stuff work for notebooks??
<RawSewage> no
<thompaB> i had then page file errors and crap
<bluesceada> RawSewage: :( why not
<bluesceada> the option is there
<RawSewage> laptop support sucks still
<RawSewage> theyre working on it for Edgy
<bluesceada> i dunno if i shall try it out
<thompaB> i think windows is illegal
<bluesceada> there is standbye mode and hibernate
<thompaB> now is the time to move on them
<RawSewage> it works for some laptops, but not all
<bluesceada> RawSewage: why do they offer the options then??
<bluesceada> maybe i could.. .try out?
<bluesceada> hmm
<RawSewage> try it out
<bluesceada> :S
<RawSewage> or wait until November
<thompaB> why do i have to pay twice for a licence
<RawSewage> for Edgy Eft
<bluesceada> RawSewage: i first try to look if my dsdt of the acpi is correct or not
<RawSewage> it's a privelege
<bluesceada> i first read/try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery
<RawSewage> it might work on yours
<thompaB> panera is not so bad fek off
<fek> hmm?
<uncle> hi
<loki> hi
<Howitzer> Does anyone here know Rainlendar for Windows?
<Howitzer> it was this desktop widget-like progra
<Howitzer> *it was this desktop widget-like program that had a calendar, to-do box and event-box
<Howitzer> i've been looking for months for something alike for linux
<TheHighChild> Howitzer: You check out SuperKaramba?
<Howitzer> yes
<Howitzer> but i want something i can edit on the fly
<loki> nvidia
<loki> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<edulix> how can I play music in amarok while record with audacity?
<edulix> because it doesn't seem to work out of the box
<edulix> "device busy" says audacity
<edulix> same with krecord
<TheHighChild> Howitzer: http://godiane.wordpress.com/2006/03/06/gdesklets-a-rainlendar-alternative-for-linux/
<larson9999> Howitzer: i have one of those.  i call it 'Yes, Dear'
<Howitzer> larson9999, i don't get it
<Howitzer> is it a joke?
<TheHighChild> Howitzer: It's for Gnome but should work under kde. I am still looking around
<larson9999> my 'calendar, to-do box and event-box'
<larson9999> Howitzer: yes, a joke
<Howitzer> -_-
<Howitzer> not funny :<
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> tried it a few months ago
<Howitzer> sucked up memory like a leak
<OOD> edulix: how'd you even get audacity working?
<edulix> muahaha
<edulix> OOD: when amarok is not playing it works fine to me. using xine engine
<ep> what version am I running?
<TheHighChild> edulix: Are they trying to use the same sound engine at the same time?
<OOD> only alsa is able to play and record at the same time i beleive
<edulix> i don'0t what are they trying, but it doesn't work. amarok uses xine with alsa, i don't know what does audacity use
<OOD> edulix: did you compile audacity?
<edulix> no, installed from aptitude
<ep> How do I determine the kubuntu version installed... something similar to 'uname -o'
<thompaB> Noatun seems to work for playing cds
<larson9999> uname -r or uname -a will tell you
<OOD> anyone know what is the command to chose which compiler to use during configure?
<crimsun> export CC (and possibly CXX, too)
<crimsun> e.g., export CC=gcc-3.4 CXX=g++-3.4
<crimsun> or specify directly, e.g., CC=gcc-3.4 CXX=g++-3.4 ./configure [..] 
<OOD> thanks, that worked
<ash-fox> Is there any reason why I cannot get x application to run from a root console even though I did a "xhost +localhost"?
* ash-fox is logged in as a normal user under X.
<h3sp4wn> ash-fox: just use kdesu appname
<ash-fox> h3sp4wn, the console output is bugged then however. It displays one character per line.
<h3sp4wn> ash-fox: You could try setting DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0
<ash-fox> Hm, I have a feeling this is probably a issue caused by 'selinux'
<ash-fox> What is the kernel parameter to disable selinux? selinux=0 ?
<sensei> ash-fox: yes
<sensei> Just be absolutely sure you won't use it again
<sensei> Since enabling it could require recovery
<sensei> ash-fox: You could set SELINUX=disabled in the conf as an alternative
<ash-fox> Which conf would that be?
<Mongey> i need help with xgl
<Mongey> well
<abattoir> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<OOD> you should go to the xgl channel then
<Mongey> stupid pastebin
<edulix> now i fixed my problem with audacity & amarok - just imported the song i wanted in audacity and started to use only audacity
<edulix> it's a pitty that I've yet to see a open source kde app like audacity - anyone?
<h3sp4wn> Tried rosegarden ?
<sensei> ash-fox: The selinux one
<h3sp4wn> edulix: http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=220
<edulix> let's see rosegarden :)
<abattoir> it has a beautiful splash :P
<OOD> is it good? i migh check it out
<h3sp4wn> are you using rosegarden4 or just rosegarden ?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: me? i've never had a need for it, just tried it once, that's all :)
<abattoir> i think it was rosegarden4
<ash-fox> h3sp4wn, hm, odd, isn't selinux's config usually located in /etc/selinux/config ?
<h3sp4wn> I have never used selinux if I need security I would use freebsd or openbsd (depending on how much security I needed)
<ash-fox> I was under the assumption that ubuntu has this enabled by default?
<h3sp4wn> No
<ash-fox> Ah, nevermind then =)
<TheHighChild> ubuntu has very few secutiry features enabled
<OOD> audacity works :D
<OOD> got it working
<h3sp4wn> Alot of stuff needs to be patched for selinux
<edulix> what's the difference between rosegarden{,2,4} ?
<h3sp4wn> rosegarden4 uses jackd (which I haven't successfully managed to get working properly with kubuntu)
* ash-fox wonders why x.org isn't allowing programs from root to communicate.
<crimsun> ash-fox: because that's The Right Thing To Do.
<edulix> h3sp4wn: : and bettween rosegarden and rosegarden2?
<crimsun> if you're not using kdesu or gksu{,do}, then you need to use xauth to merge the cookies.
<ash-fox> It's also a pain when kdesu scrambles debugging output of programs that must be ran as a super user.
<Philip5> edulix: if you like audiocity and what alternatives then you have both rezound and sweep
* ash-fox was using 'xauth +127.0.0.1' and it didn't work. :/
<h3sp4wn> edulix: I have only used rosegarden4 (under sid on a seperate partition with jackd)
<edulix> Philip5: for what I use, audacity is enough xd
<edulix> h3sp4wn: ok. rosegarden package automatically installs rosegarden2
<h3sp4wn> edulix: What exactly are you trying to use audacity for ?
<ubuntu_> Hi i've got problems installing to hard disk , says no root?
<edulix> just to record sound from the micro syncronized with an mp3 song
<edulix> h3sp4wn: rosegarden2 is an hypertext tool lol
<OOD>  you might want jack for that
<h3sp4wn> I have never managed to get jack working properly on kubuntu the sound always stutters
<sysrpl> hello
<h3sp4wn> OOD: Have you got jackd working properly (i.e with under 5ms latency)
<TheHighChild> anyone use Gnump3d or have experience with xmms and .m3u playlists?
<OOD> h3sp4wn: i doubt my integrated card is capable of that kind of low latency
<dr_willis> whats to experience? :P load playlist and play....
<sysrpl> i have a problem installing libcario2-dev  which also goes to the libfreetype6 package ... can someone please advise me on what to try next? here is a thread with the error messages i am getting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209200
<TheHighChild> dr_willis: It loads up the .m3u file but freezes when I try to play anything
<crimsun> sysrpl: are you using dapper or edgy?
<sysrpl> dapper
<crimsun> sysrpl: are you using /only/ ubuntu repos?
<dr_willis> TheHighChild,  have it make/save a playlist and see if ti can load it then.
<sysrpl> i have the multiverse enabled
<OOD> h3sp4wn: i haven't extensively tried using jackd (waiting t'ill my music program works in wine :P)
<crimsun> sysrpl: that's a ubuntu repo. I meant "Are you using any special non-Ubuntu repos to get Xgl, etc.?"
<TheHighChild> dr_willis: I already have the playlist, Gnump3d generates one. i've saved it and opened it up in xmms. It loads fine and I can navigate my files but it freezes when I initiate play. Perhaps I've misunderstood your suggestion
<sysrpl> i don't think so, no
<dr_willis> TheHighChild,  have xmms make the list.. if that list workjs.. then it sounds like some issue with gnump3d
<crimsun> sysrpl: yes you are
<crimsun> sysrpl: dapper doesn't have cairo 1.2.0
<TheHighChild> dr_willis: oh ok. i gotcha. I'll have to do then when I am local to the media files.
<crimsun> sysrpl: apt-cache policy libcairo2
<sysrpl> okay
<sysrpl> so ...
<TheHighChild> dr_willis: the playlist that gnump3d creates plays fine in amarok.
<crimsun> on pastebin, tell me the output from that command
<dr_willis> TheHighChild,  that proves it works in amarok then. :P
<dr_willis> heh
<sysrpl> Installed: 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 1.2.0-0ubuntu
<crimsun> sysrpl: on pastebin, please.
<sysrpl> pastbin url please?
<crimsun> sysrpl: see the topic.
<crimsun> sysrpl: and also, apt-cache policy libfreetype6
<sysrpl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17198
<crimsun> sysrpl: git rid of those beerorkid/xgl.compiz.info repos, update, and try again.
<crimsun> this is definitely a FAQ
<sysrpl> and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17199
<D4m4ge> can someone give me the lines to add to the sources.list for KDE and Amarok
<D4m4ge> the ones i got on the website give me a 404 error
<sysrpl> whats the path to sources.list?
<crimsun> the ones on the Web site work fine for me, D4m4ge
<h3sp4wn> D4m4ge: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main" "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main"
<crimsun> sysrpl: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sysrpl> ty
<D4m4ge> thank you h3sp4wn
<D4m4ge> h3sp4wn where did you get them?
<h3sp4wn> D4m4ge: kubuntu.org
<sysrpl> okay sudo apt-get update ... and try apt-get install again or apt-cahce policy?
<korozion> anyone had troubles with xine-engine stuff 'skipping'?
<sysrpl> crimson: which one?
<h3sp4wn> korozion: Not after I stopped using artsd
<sysrpl> ah
<sysrpl> ty
<korozion> hrm, I should try that again
<korozion> however, it used to work :(
<h3sp4wn> I am not that bothered because the kde system sounds annoy me anyway
<sysrpl> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev works now
<korozion> ditto :)
<TheHighChild> How much CPU should gam_server be using? Anyone know?
<D4m4ge> bye
<abattoir> TheHighChild: it has been annoying me lately too, w/ high uptime it also uses a lot of RAM :-\
<sysrpl> configure:26327: checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4 ... what package would this be in?
<fladd> hello all together!
<TheHighChild> abattoir: It's not using much memory here, 0.5 in top but it's CPU usage is around 10%.
<MrObvious> sysrpl: What are you trying to compile?
<sysrpl> right now i am running ./configure on gimpshop
<fladd> i am in search for a program that enables me to extract the sound from a video file. does anybody know where to look?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: hmmm.. i just do a 'sudo killall gam_server' and then everything returns to normal, but then starts about 24 hours later
<MrObvious> gimpshop? Isn't that related to the gimp?
<sysrpl> yes
<dr_willis> gimp with rearanged menus
<abattoir> TheHighChild: it uses about 15% CPU
<sysrpl> it's a front end replacement for gimp
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Do you use xchat ?
<sysrpl> doesn't it also change the ui?
<MrObvious> Oh. It's not in the repos :|
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  yep.
<MrObvious> You might see if it's makable into a deb
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: How can I get url's to open in firefox instead of konqueror do you know ?
<lowtech> would still need the proper gtk MrObvious
<MrObvious> lowtech: I'm just suprised it's not on Ubuntu
<MrObvious> :|
<fladd> mmh, obviously nobody :-) anyway, i have another question: how to change the name for my drives? they are called 10gb-Medium and so on, but I want them to be called hda1...
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  i think theres a setting in the menus somewhere.. i rember the OLD days xchat dident try t be as user friendly and added a open in... item with each browser..
<TheHighChild> abattoir: What OS are you running?
<MrObvious> sysrpl: You might try apt-cache search gtk | grep dev
<dr_willis> now a days seems 90% of the xchat menus are now missing.
<abattoir> TheHighChild: Dapper
<eXCeSS> in firefox, when you click the top right circle thing, how do i make that go to the firefox homepage, not the 'about me' of my distro?
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Which version of gamin areyou running?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: sometimes .xsessionrc is also filled w/ messages about FAM server errors
<abattoir> TheHighChild: one second
<lowtech> settings > advanced > url handlers iirc
<TheHighChild> abattoir: 0.1.7 is supposed to fix some memory leaks. It's for Gnome so i am considerin getting rid of it, not sure if I can though.
<bioticpro> Need help with epson printer tools... can't access anything except clean print head or print test pattern
<abattoir> i have 0.1.7-2
<OOD> how would i be able to edit the meta info of a deb package?
<bioticpro> Other things in Epson tools give an error about no such file or directory
<bioticpro> Can someone help please
<bioticpro> :)
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i thought kdirwatch or something depended on it.. that's what i was told by someone iirc, though i fail to understand why
<abattoir> TheHighChild: however killing gam_server has caused no side effects that i have noticed
<TheHighChild> abattoir: yeah, def don't remove it. Lol I've got some repair work now
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i was just about to experiment ;)
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Yeah, don't lol
<TheHighChild> abattoir: You figure out which version you have?
<abattoir> told you, 0.1.7-2ubuntu1
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Sorry, must have missed it
<abattoir> TheHighChild: nah, no problem :)
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i am just curious as to what happened when you removed/attempted to remove gamin ;)
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Well, Adept was going and Konq-plugins. i aborted at that point
<TheHighChild> abattoir: had to configure -a and reinstall those packages. Nothing major but who knows what else it was going to take with it
<abattoir> TheHighChild: lol
<TheHighChild> abattoir: It's odd. On my home server, it uses 0 CPU and very minimal ram but on my laptop with 1/10 of the files and space available it runs at 10% CPU
<Raito> It doesn't really bother me, but I am wondering why Azureus has no icon, in the system tray it is blank but you can rightclick the blankness to see its stats. Also on the window there is an X. How come I can't see the frog?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i assume both have the same versions of gamin...
<abattoir> TheHighChild: maybe its a laptop issue, if that is possible?
<patrick_> Hi! I need help installing aMule (eMule) using Kubuntu6.06.
<erov> whats wrong pat
<TheHighChild> abattoir: I doubt it. Everything is industry standard (laptop and server hardware) It's got to be an app I am using. I bet it's firefox as that uses gtk
<patrick_> Unable to find the right repository to APT-GET a'Mule
<LjL> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erov> add the univese repository as ljl just got the bot to tell you
<patrick_> !info aMule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<patrick_> Universe is installed.
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i am not sure, though its possible...
<LjL> patrick_: "sudo apt-get update", and try again
<abattoir> TheHighChild: you use qt-gtk-engine?
<dr_willis> How long did it take to download the Universe to install it? :P
<patrick_> W: GPG error: http://twemu.no-ip.org ./ Release:  NO_PUBKEY C34EE0075B4420C4
<Mongey> i need help, i was installing gfx card drivers and it told me to restart xorg, so i did ctrl alt and backspace,and it started to reboot but it gets stuck at thekubuntu logo
<TheHighChild> abattoir: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ? I have that package installed
<abattoir> TheHighChild: because coming to think of it, when the gam_server issue started, i was having problems w/ firefox and the qt-gtk engine
<abattoir> TheHighChild: yeah sorry gtk-qt
<abattoir> TheHighChild: but it has been ages since i opened firefox, but the gam_server issue happens often.
<lucas> when i try to install the nvidia drivers i get a frozen kubuntu splash at restart. why is that? it fixes when i restore the original xorg.conf
<TheHighChild> abattoir: I would presume any gtk application could cause it. I just suggested firefox because it's a resource whore and I run it often.
<Mongey> <lucas> when i try to install the nvidia drivers i get a frozen kubuntu splash at restart. why is that? it fixes when i restore the original xorg.conf <<<<< my exact problem
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: know anything about epson print monitor?
<bioticpro> err, epson print tools
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: Not off hand. What trouble are you having?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: hmmm really weird, anyway i need to go to bed, its almost 6 AM... bye
<bioticpro> TheHighChild: ... can't access anything except clean print head or print test pattern, all else says error, no such file/folder... I can print fine though, just can't check ink levels
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Take care
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: What is the package name, version you are using and the model of printer?
<lucas> bbl
<patrick_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Raito> It doesn't really bother me, but I am wondering why Azureus has no icon, in the system tray it is blank but you can rightclick the blankness to see its stats. Also on the window there is an X. How come I can't see the frog?
<TheHighChild> bioticpro: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20634&forummode=2&forumpage=1&forumexplevel=2
<_sledge_> I want to downgrade from edgy to dapper. Any Hints, Links, Ressources?
<Healot> hint, reformat?
<_sledge_> uhh... no
<Blissex> _sledge_: reinstal...
<Healot> downgrade? mostly painful for GNU/Linux
<Blissex> _sledge_: unless you know _really well_ how APT works.
<Healot> thank GOD downgrading Windows is far easier
<paul__> hey wow an irc channel where people talk....omg
<paul__> i've never see one.
<paul__> haha
<paul__> is anyone here good at customizing kubuntu at all?
<Healot> the desktop? or the look-and-feel?
<Healot> good resource is here kde-looks.orh
<TheHighChild> paul__ shoot, we'll answer what we can
<Healot> here kde-looks.org
<paul__> welll
<paul__> i'll explain what's happening and thanks in advance btw...i honestly thought this was gonna be a waste of time
<paul__> i enabled transparency on the bottom bar (i think it's called the kicker right?) and when e.g. i open firefox and move it below the kicker, i can still see the wallpaper of my desktop, not the browser...any workarounds
<Mongey> how do i get 3d acceleration working?
<ash-fox_> Depends on the hardware.
<Blissex> Mongey: !GLX
<Blissex> !GLX
<ubotu> I know nothing about GLX
<Blissex> !OpenGL
<ubotu> I know nothing about OpenGL
<Blissex> !3D
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3D
<omeow> Bots are so useful.
<ash-fox_> !fglrx
<paul__> what i meant was through the kicker, i still see the wallpaper even though the browser is above it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blissex> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Mongey> nvidia 7600gt
<sensei_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sensei_> Hey sensei!
<paul__> anyone have an idea?
<sensei> Hey man!
<TheHighChild> paul__ I looked around but can't see anything bro
<ash-fox_> paul__, the only workaround I know of is using GLX.
<Hawkwind> paul__: That's because it's fake transparency
<Hawkwind> paul__: You can use something like XGL, or you can use transset and xcompmgr
<TheHighChild> paul__ Honestly they probably don't do it because it would use a ton of resources
<ash-fox_> ah crap, I meant xgl. I need to sleep more.
<ryanakca> ok, I made a html table... is there a way to make it display ascii? kindof like the one above this: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/tables.html#h-11.2.1
<root__> Hello
<ryanakca> mayckol: you still having trouble with user accounts? and mounting things?
<ryanakca> yep
<ryanakca> you're logged in as root!
<Mongey> how do i check if 3d acceleration is working?
<paul__> thanks thehighchild
<ryanakca> glxgears
<paul__> ooooooooo
<paul__> it's only fake.
<paul__> does that mean GLX is real transparency. Or am guessing wrong?
<mayckol> No, i like work in this way
<ryanakca> as root?
<mayckol> yep
* ryanakca wonders why mayckol has a death wish...
<mayckol> Is an ugly thing
<ryanakca> that's suicide... logging into IRC with root
<ash-fox_> paul, like Hawkwind said, XGL.
<mayckol> OK
<TheHighChild> paul__ I don't have any experience with glx but a quick !glx should give you the info you need
<ash-fox_> !xgl
<paul__> !glx
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubotu> I know nothing about glx
<ryanakca> using root in general is bad... unless absolutly requeired, you shouldn't use it...
<paul__> wow. you guys are good.
<Raito> ryanakca: why is it bad to use root? and why is irc on root suicide?
<ryanakca> well... let's just put it this way, if you use root for everyday chores, it's easy to trash the system (I learned that the hard way...)
<ryanakca> and irc isn't exactly "safe"...
<sensei> IRC is relatively safe. Morons aren't
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca runs around spilling gasoline and throwing matches
<sensei> See? :)
<mayckol> Ok, now i'm not loggin as root
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca gives sensei a good shower of gasoline and a 10 second head start for insulting him....
<OOD> loging in as root has a similar effect as running windows ;)
<ryanakca> 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5
<sensei> Btw, have you heard about this mail feature in konversation called Read Mail -Real Fast ? /exec rm -rf
<ryanakca> 4, 3, 2, 1.5, 1,25, 1, 0.5, 0.25... 0
<ryanakca> I'm coming for you!
<sensei> For instance.. that's got nothing to do with IRC really
<mayckol> But i modified my kubuntu to only root can modify the sistem
<ryanakca> ummmm thats the way it's supposed to be
<Hawkwind> paul__: It's XGL, not GLX
<Hawkwind> XGL is transparency stuff.  GLX is something totally different
<ryanakca> sensei: yeah... run this: rm -fr /
<sensei> Okay! Cool!!! I love new commands!!!
<mayckol> I know that is supose to make sudo for everything but pass some time and you dont thing what are you doing
<Raito> ryanakca: What I meant was, why is it worse? what security does a user account have over root?
<ryanakca> lol, please don't tell me sensei did as I told him..
<ryanakca> phew
<ryanakca> you scared me there... for a second I actually thought you were an idiot :P
<sensei> Heh
<sensei> Gothca? :)
<sensei> \o/
<sensei> Would you actually have felt bad?
<ryanakca> Raito: user account.... can't install apps... which means that on a server, a normal user couldn't install a trojan or infect the system with a "virus"... that's why linux doesn't have "virus"s... it's so inhospitable...
<ryanakca> sensei: no... I would have thought... idiot...
<ryanakca> grrrr... mom is comming... bed... will you be around in the morning?
<ryanakca> or tommorow night?
<Raito> ryanakca: btw, what is 'rm -fr'? what does it do? Just so I know.
<sensei> Remove everything without asking any questions
<OOD> yea basically
<ryanakca> remove -force -recursive
<sensei> Recursively, so all subdirectories goes as well
<ryanakca> http://www.whoisdeep.com/2005/07/01/say-no-to-rm-fr/
<erov> is this the *nix equivalent of phishing :P
<Raito> oh, as in, remove your entire home directory O_O (I should have known, I know that >_<)
<erov> taunting people to   remove their files
<OOD> Raito: no, that command would delete everything on your drive
<OOD> not just home
<paul__> ok here's another question for curiousity's sake: if not using XGL, what are you using by default with a fresh install on Kubuntu?
<sensei> erov: Erm, how's that similar to phishing ? :)
<erov> well i guess i should say exploitation
<paul__> thanks a bunch btw hawkwind
<erov> phishing comes to mind
<ash-fox_> It's a trick.
<erov> trickery
<Raito> OOD: But, by default isn't a terminal opened in the home directory? So if it makes sense you would delete everything in the directory you are in
<erov> "social engineering"
<h3sp4wn> echo "int getuid() { return 0; }; int getgid() { return 0; }; int geteuid() { return 0; }; int getegid() { return 0; }" > x.c;  gcc -shared x.c -o x.so; export LD_PRELOAD=$PWD/x.so; sh
<ryanakca> Raito: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/12/01/linux_root.html
<h3sp4wn> That is quite an interesting trick
<sensei> Raito: Note the trailing /
<OOD> yea the / means everything
<SinnerG> once done rm / -R -f :/
<Raito> oh, I didn't see that XD I get it, if it has a / it would delete everything
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: what does that do?
<SinnerG> forget the . of ./
<erov> i dont want to know ! :P
<OOD> the only thing that will be left is your windows drive XD
<sensei> ryanakca: That "Say no to rm -rf"-article is pure bull.. I say no to no backups
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I'm just finding random things...
<Raito> OOD: but if your windows drive is mounted in /media... and is vfat so you can write to it
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: Try it won't break anything
<OOD> Raito, if it's fat32 then you're screwed :D
<ryanakca> it runs "sh"
<ryanakca> wow...
<Raito> XD, good thing I know what it is now
<ryanakca> unless it does something special?
<paul__> if not using XGL, what are you using by default with a fresh install on Kubuntu?
<paul__> anyone know?
<ryanakca> Xorg
<paul__> perfect.
<ash-fox_> X.org
<paul__> anyway to find the version
<paul__> from the command line
<Hawkwind> paul__: 7.0
<p47> hello, what is the diference between ubuntu and  kubuntu ? I don't understand !
<ryanakca> ubuntu = ubuntu + gnome, kubuntu = ubuntu + kde
<Hawkwind> paul__: xpdyinfo | grep X.Org  <~~Case sensitive
<sensei> paul__, version of what ?
<OOD> kubuntu has the KDE display manager, Ubuntu uses GNOME
<paul__> xorg
<paul__> thanks hawkwind
<ryanakca> bbl, bed
<Hawkwind> No problem
<mayckol> Xorg -version
<Hawkwind> paul__: FYI...I don't use XGL with Xorg so I can't answer any questions about it unfortunately
<paul__> ahhh
<sensei> paul__, X -version is preferred
* ash-fox_ starts banging his head on the desk, "I've been waiting seven hours for my home dir to get restored.. it still hasn't finished"
<paul__> ahh ok
<paul__> is that argument "-version" applicable to any uh program
<Hawkwind> paul__: Though both work actually :)
<mayckol> yeah!
<Hawkwind> paul__: Most apps will allow -version or --version
<paul__> wow!
<paul__> nice touch linux
<ash-fox_> touch (GNU coreutils) 5.93
<sensei> paul__, or -v .. Thing is, when debugging errors, usually it's useful to have more info than just the version
<sensei> .. when available
<p47> y que es
<paul__> thanks sensi
<sensei> np
<rodolfo_> k
<lucas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<lucas> !thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks
<lucas> ok...
<mayckol> I need help with a Dell Inspiron 600m
<Jreinaldo> I need some help...I have 2 HDs, each one with many partitions. I want to install de Kubuntu in one of the partitions of the first HD. But when I try to install it, the "qtparted"  don't recognizes the partitions of the 1st HD. I'm receiving the message: " critical error during ped_disk_new". It recognizes well the partions of the 2nd HD.
<Jreinaldo> There is no hardware problem because the partitoner of the Mandriva recognizes well the partitions of the 1st HD.
<mayckol> This model have something called driver module that allow you disconet the cdrom and conect in that place the floppy drive module
<fito> hi guys, how do i make superkaramba start at startup, how about a specific widget?
<mayckol> In Windows you just do somthing like safe extraction and that's all
<mayckol> But if i extract the module when ubuntu is running makes CRASH
<mayckol> Any idea?
<mayckol> Alguna sugerencia?
<sensei> mayckol: Sure, don't use floppies
<sensei> And unload the proper modules before removing the hardware
<sensei> Anyway, nap time, laters
<mayckol> That would be really good but, how can i tell to ubuntu that i going to remove the hardware
<fito> hi guys, how do i make superkaramba start at startup, how about a specific widget?
<RawSewage> add it to the startup list
<loki> hi
<loki> 6.06 how do i get the nvidia driver to install properly and allow my 1024x768 res
<OOD> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Stormfyst> hola
<Stormfyst> anyone available for quesitons?
<nickpresta> I'm available
<nickpresta> although I don't know how helpful I can be :)
<Stormfyst> i'm on my 2nd install of Kubuntu
<Stormfyst> i got the following errors
<Stormfyst> "process for the system protocol died unexpectedly"
<Stormfyst> then it continues
<Stormfyst> then i get ...
<Stormfyst> "KDesktop - The KDE Crash Handler" description The applications KDesktop crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<Stormfyst> then it continues
<Stormfyst> and i get the same message again but signal 11
<nickpresta> Can you get a backtrace?
<Stormfyst> clicking now
<Stormfyst> system specs: PII, 5gb hd, 128mb ram, IBM thinkpad iseries 1700
<Stormfyst> clicked on backtrace
<Stormfyst> Error
<Stormfyst> Could not generate a backtrace as teh debugger GDB was not found
<mayckol> good baye
<Stormfyst> did i lose ya?
* Hobbsee suggests that they install gdb, if it say sit's not found
<fito> where can i find the startup list?
<BKaj> Couldn't get QEMU to launch after install , didn't show up in the k-menu , wouldn't launch from executable..any suggestions ?
<MrObvious> BKaj: What's the output from a terminal?
<OOD> BKaj: QEMU is a command line program, you have to run it in the terminal
<BKaj> yeah, it won't open , unless I'm using the wrong cmd ..?
<BKaj> thought I could use the run command dialog
<acesuares> BKaj: are you starting as root or as yourself "
<acesuares> ?
<BKaj> sudo
<Enos> anyone know how to unpack a .bz2?
<Enos> tar -xxx?
<acesuares> Bkaj what error does it give... something about display 0:0 ?
<BKaj> E: cannot find
<acesuares> could you paste the exact answer ? paste no more then one or two lines or else use pastebot please!
<acesuares> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<acesuares> anwer=error
<Healot> Enos: bunzip2 *.bz2
<Healot> or tar xvfj *.bz2
<Enos> Healot: Thanks; googled it; found it; thanks anyhow
<acesuares> BKaj: did you type 'QEMU' or 'qemu' ?
<BKaj> whyat's the runcmd ?
<Healot> duh
<acesuares> qemu
<BKaj> lotsa info but nothing i can use
<BKaj> obviously over my head :)
<acesuares> BKaj: over my head too :-) but at least you got the program running!
<BKaj> I can show you in pastebin , but I don't see the point of it
<acesuares> BKaj: dont show it in pastebin, it is NOT an error, it is perfeclty well running qemu!
<acesuares> You just need to read the manual...
<BKaj> not running , mainly a  description , I think but no program launched
<BKaj> so do I run the konsole while installing XP on it ?
<Enos> anyone have any success installing xmame?
<acesuares> BKaj: listen very carefull.... the program runs, but because you didn't give it the right options,
<BKaj> emulation in dapper that is
<acesuares> it shows you only a help page and then the program stops.
<acesuares> So, it's your responsibility to give it the right options.
<acesuares> Try reading http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#SEC9
<acesuares> or join the qemu channel (/join #qemu). THis is not Kubuntu specific!
<acesuares> I hope that helps...
<BKaj> yeah . I'll do it tomorrow ..tired now ..it's almost my bedtime here :)
<antrax> who has the serials of vmware
<acesuares> mine too :-)
<BKaj> a bit much for these tired brain cells
<mark_> anybody have wow and wine working well?
<mark_> its the 1 thing that keeps my M$ around atm....
<BKaj> thx for the help tho , folks , much aprpreciated
<acesuares> mark_: depends what apps you want to use.... I use CrossOver, it's cheap, and supports MS Office and a lot of other 'unmissable' programs :-)
<OOD> mark_: it's easy to get Wine working with wow
<acesuares> crossover: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<OOD> mark_:http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=5109
<erov> yeah i installed and ran wine yesterday
<acesuares> oh sorry wow is the app :-) I didn't know but I googled "wine wow" and there was a lot of hits... eh... frags ;-)
<erov> err with wow
<erov> it ran fine and i have no windows at all on this machine
<OOD> erov: lucky :P
<erov> on the install menu the fonts were unreadable
<mark_> just copied my old dirs over to my .wine and started it up and the video lag with -opengl on my system if awful
<erov> had to squint and guess
<erov> wine has a patch for wow specifically
<erov> i didnt recompile wine.. but i bet that it might get better results
<OOD> you have to apply the patch to wine source and compile
<mark_> got the activex and teh 3 dlls in place and am running an ati (8.26) x1900xtx card so I know its not hardware I'm missing a few settings I think
<mark_> have the 9.16 diff applied and the activex and dlls think I just need the .wine app configs set correctly since I didn't install I'm just wine WoW.exe -opengl atm
<erov> try winecfg
<mark_> it crashes when I hit the sounds tab for some reason
<erov> ahh so does mine
<erov> do this (hold)
<mark_> if I avoid that its ok
<OOD> it crashes? you jus have to wait a few seconds
<erov> that is annoying an has to do with the arts sound systme
<erov> no.. ood it crashes
<OOD> really?
<erov> reports it at the stdout
<erov> yep
<mark_> yea same here
<erov> its artsd problem
<OOD> hmm. i just have a few seconds wait
<erov> i have only found a way to bypass it by mv the .so to another name
<Cornellius> Is E17 stable ?
<mark_> was thinking that if I can just write the cnfig file by hand thats good enough
<erov> the bugs list doesnt give any real help
<OOD> erov: you can compile without arts support to avoid this problem
<erov> suggests it's kde problem
<mark_> which .so erov?
<erov> well mark_ do that instead then or just mv the arts library over winarts.drv.so in /usr/lib/wine
<erov> or compile like ood suggested without arts
<erov> after that the audio tab wil come up without crashing
<OOD> another option is to take a suse rpm or slackware package and convert them with alien
<OOD> they won't have arts support
<driz> Identify
<alien_chemist> hello
<alien_chemist> can someone help a noob with ndiswrapper and dapper?
<alien_chemist> i keep getting invalid driver
<hey560> is there an official amarok 1.4.1 package yet?
<sotired> hello all
<sotired> happy july 4th
<alien_chemist> hello
<alien_chemist> anyone exp with ndiswrapper?
<alien_chemist> I keep getting this message; couldn't copy bcmrndis at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 144
<alien_chemist> and when i check i get invalid driver
<alien_chemist> i am using dapper
<lucas> hey i have my nvidia card working!
<lucas> great performace!
<lucas> what is "IgnoreEDID" 1? i have it in my xorg.conf but i dont know if i have to delete that line...
<sotired> congrats
<lucas> sotired: thx
<nosotros> i need help
<lucas> nosotros: tell us
<nosotros> i can't hear anything
<lucas> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosotros> nope
<alien_chemist> I need help too:(
<nosotros> i can't even hear ogg
<lucas> what soundcard?
<nosotros> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<ash-fox_> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<alien_chemist> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lucas> nosotros: that one should be configured with your motherboard by default as it is onboard..
<nosotros> i don't know what to do
<nosotros> but it isn't
<nosotros> i hear a rare sound
<nosotros> like static
<nosotros> nothing else
<lucas> no idea
<nosotros> i guess i will have to go back to windows...
<nosotros> fuck
<alien_chemist> nosotros: have you tried using a livecd like knoppix to see if ur card works?
<nosotros> nope
<alien_chemist> if it does you can do a lsmod to work out what u need
* ash-fox_ heard from someone else who had a issue with his ac97 soundcard, that it was working fine with a older kernel yesterday.
<nosotros> how do i install an older kernell (i'm using linux since yesterday...)
<easynintendo> can someone help me?
<Zaire> damn firefox stalled my driver download :(
<ash-fox_> nosotros, I'd try to figure out the exact problem first before changing kernels.
<easynintendo> ash-fox can u help me?
<easynintendo> i cant get a dvd to play or my music either
<easynintendo> :(
<fu-k-t> hi
<fu-k-t> i just installed kubuntu
<ash-fox_> easynintendo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fu-k-t> and am trying to share files through samba for my windows computers
<fu-k-t> but it's asking for a password, and nothing i try is working
<easynintendo> ash-fox is that page easy to understand?
<fu-k-t> any suggestion?
<easynintendo> im new to linux
<ash-fox_> DVDs may require libdvdcss, which isn't documented on that page
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> ??
<ash-fox_> Install it like every other application on ubuntu
<easynintendo> i dont know how to install stuff :(
<easynintendo> im new to linux
<easynintendo> i just installed it yesterday
<ash-fox_> sudo apt-get install PROGRAM-NAME-ETC
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> huh?
<ash-fox_> You can use that in the console. I'd tell you how todo it in the GUI, but that takes up far more text :)
<easynintendo> console?
<Zaire> yeps
<easynintendo> um im sorry if im asking dumb questions
<easynintendo> i really dont understand linux :(
<ash-fox_> Start menu -> System -> Konsole
<Zaire> you type sudo apt-get install programnamehere
<TheHighChild> how do I enbale double click in kde?
<unix_infidel> double click....done.
<Zaire> if its windows running software then the only thing you can try is the wine emulator
<ash-fox_> TheHighChild, run kcontrol, and set it there.
<TheHighChild> ash-fox_: Thanks m8
<easynintendo> this is confusing :(
<easynintendo> is there a easy version of linux?
<Zaire> lol this is an easy one more or less
<ash-fox_> easynintendo, easier than windows...
<easynintendo> ?
<fu-k-t> have you used automatix yet, easynintendo?
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> huh?
<fu-k-t> it's a program that does a bunch of installing for you that's normally quite a pain in the ass
<easynintendo> oh
<Zaire> language
<easynintendo> but i dont know how to install anything
<easynintendo> so like
<ash-fox_> I have a feeling easynintendo doesn't have his repositories setup
<easynintendo> i couldnt install it either :(
<fu-k-t> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343
<easynintendo> im a her ash-fox
<Zaire> lol
<fu-k-t> anyway, sorry to be a pest, but does anybody have any suggestions for my samba problem
<fu-k-t> ?
<fu-k-t> i have a feeling it's something easy i'm missing
* Zaire gots no clue
<actinic> easynintendo, don't expect answers without a bit of studying on your part!
<easynintendo> i can barely use windows :(
<actinic> check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<easynintendo> but it kept crashing
<easynintendo> so i got this
<ash-fox_> Oh finally this nine hour restore finished.
<ash-fox_> BBS.
<actinic> kubuntu won't help if your computer sucks
<actinic> sorry
* Zaire switching to linux can deffinately not be a picknic at times but it just takes persistance
<easynintendo> its a brand new computer
<actinic> return it
<easynintendo> um
<ash-fox_> Switching to Linux is best done when you have a friend helping you
<paul_> How do I add something to my $PATH?
<easynintendo> but none of my friends know how to use computers :(
<Ahmuck> easynintendo: kubuntu will do you just fine
<ash-fox_> The amount of time it takes to get someone ajusted to any operating system Windows, MacOSX, Linux.. just takes a extremely long time and effort.
<easynintendo> um
<actinic> none of your friends know how to use computers ... hard to believe
* Zaire easynintendo what are you trying to install anyway?
<ash-fox_> Anyway, BBS.
<easynintendo> i want my music and dvds to work
<easynintendo> an they dont :(
<easynintendo> an i dont know how to install anything
<Ahmuck> you need the extras
<TheHighChild> ash-fox_: i can't find it in there, looked through a few times. Do you happen to know, more specifically, where it's at?
<easynintendo> so i cant fix it
<paul_> I installed a program (e17) to /opt/e17 and I wanna add /opt/e17/bin to my $PATH
<actinic> you don't know how to install because you haven't studied
* Zaire hey guys not good thing to say to a person should not go in blind cause thats how Ive learnt what I know
<deuce868> any alternatives to freedb for cddb info in kaudiocreator? I have a few cds coming up blank and wanted to check before I start manually entering them.
<actinic> study and come back ... don't bother us
<actinic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<actinic> read it
<easynintendo> um
<easynintendo> zaire
<Ahmuck> easynintendo: hang out here and your questions will eventually be picked up by somebody
<easynintendo> it said i cant send messages cause im not registered
<easynintendo> or something
<fu-k-t> so register
<paul_> !path
<ubotu> I know nothing about path
<paul_> :|
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<deuce868> paul_, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+how+to+add+directory+to+my+path&btnG=Google+Search
<Zaire> I believe its "/nickserv register pass e-mail"
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know how to enable double click?
<TheHighChild> I've looked through kcontrol but seem tobe missing it
<Ahmuck> easynintendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<deuce868> TheHighChild, go to system settings and mouse
<deuce868> TheHighChild, it's right on the front page
<easynintendo> um i dont understand what that page is telling me to do :(
<Ahmuck> paul_ what are you trying to do ?
<TheHighChild> deuce868: LOL, just found it. thanks
<paul_> Ahmuck: Add /opt/e17/bin to $PATH
<Ahmuck> easynintendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#head-82ee502162e81ddca57bfba9281ad97c39fd7fbe
<TheHighChild> deuce868: I was looking for the whole redmond theme because I knew I could change it in there. but this is much better
<paul_> That google path should do it
<paul_> Thanks deuce868
<Ahmuck> easynintendo: you need to work with adept
<Ahmuck> which is on your menu
<easynintendo> um
<Ahmuck> let me reboot here
<actinic> anyone here using Opera 9?
<deuce868> actinic, yes, a bit
<actinic> deuce868, i'm using it to chat ... right here
<actinic> it has a nice built-in IRC chat client
<roadrunner> Hey guys, have another random hopefully simple problem again tonight...
<clbeams> :-
<Ahmuck> :-(
<unix_infidel> time to play some pokemon.
<roadrunner> Sound works in everything except for Firefox now... it worked before, and I haven't done anything since then except install and run Amarok. No sound will play through my browser now.
<actinic> lol, so much for easynintendo getting answers
<Ahmuck> no offence, but u were not much help
<actinic> no offense taken, but he was helpless and you didn't know it
* unix_infidel wonders what ubotu has to say about sound mixing.
<deuce868> roadrunner, what are you playing in firefox to get sound? I would look at that, not firefox perse.
<roadrunner> Nah, its www.homestarrunner.com
<roadrunner> it worked fine the other day
<deuce868> roadrunner, i.e. flash sound, some other embeded stuff
<fiyawerx> you know, i was told earlier when using vim to edit a config file, to KISS and use kedit
<fiyawerx> do you guys think kedit is simpler than vim?
<fu-k-t> of course
<deuce868> fiyawerx, depends on if you know how to use vim :-)
<fiyawerx> deuce868: thast what i said
<deuce868> fiyawerx, sometimes you don't need to load up a gui to edit a config file and there you go. Explaining command/editing modes to someone new though?
<fiyawerx> thats true
<fiyawerx> once you know the 3-4 main commands you'll need, its fine
<fiyawerx> i guess it's intimidating tho
<actinic> nano isn't bad
<deuce868> different is different in the end
<Ahmuck> unix_infidel: have you looked at audacity ?
<deuce868> yea, nano, ee, etc
<unix_infidel> Ahmuck: nono i'm talking about road runner problem.
<deuce868> I used to use ee on a lot of my fresh debian servers for a while until I got more confortable with vi
<unix_infidel> audacity and audacious is audio production.
<unix_infidel> sound mixing in linux is a totally different thing.
<Zaire> anyone in here have a sources list in pastebin with the mp3 universe and multiverse
<Ahmuck> let me think i was using a sound mixing program the other day
<nosotros> i need to know how to do this: hange the repositories in Synaptic, from Warty to Hoary
<nosotros> help?
<nosotros> Synaptic: adept?
<actinic> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<roadrunner> Hey, I just discovered the problem is specific to firefox. Sound works fine in Konquorer
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ahmuck> unix_infidel: ardor
<Ahmuck> er, ardour
<OOD> roadrunner: i had the same problem, i installed flash but sound didn't work, i think a reboot somehow fixed it, i don't remember now :P
<unix_infidel> Ahmuck: wtf/
<unix_infidel> i'm talking about roadrunner.
<roadrunner> Hm. Ill try it. Sound was working just a little bit ago... Ill try a reboot and see what happens
<unix_infidel> roadrunner: you have a sound server going?
<unix_infidel> or dmix with alsaoss wrapper?
<roadrunner> unix_infidel: I would guess so... soudn works in everything else and in Konqueror
<Ahmuck> i thought you were looking at sound mixing in linux
<Zaire> k someones gotta say it actnic and ash-fox when ppl come in here for help you don't just rudely say study up then come back until then don't bother us if you have nothing positive to say or can't help refer to another channel or shut it its people like you that keep people like easynintendo from using linux
<unix_infidel> Ahmuck: that's enough outta you :P
<unix_infidel> roadrunner: that doesnt mean anything, some apps use alsa exclusively, others use oss.
<roadrunner> unix_infidel: then how do I check?
<unix_infidel> dmix is enabled by default to mix sound from apps that use alsa.
<actinic> Zaire, cut the crap
<roadrunner> actually, yes it would mean something
<roadrunner> the very webpage that wont play in Firefox plays in another browser
<unix_infidel> roadrunner: because firefox uses oss, iirc.
<unix_infidel> or rather flash does.
<unix_infidel> i think you have artsd running.
<OOD> yes but he gets sound in flash in konqueror
<unix_infidel> OOD: look one line above you.
<roadrunner> so you jsut said flash uses OSS... flash works fine in another browser
<Zaire> actinc shut it if you got nothin positive to say then leave
<OOD> that's possible
<actinic> The person didn't even take the time to read the very basic documentation for cryin out loud
<actinic> so leave
<Zaire> guess what neither did I so I learnt on my own and people like you kept me from switching over sooner
<nosotros> what is hoary and warty?
<OOD> nosotros: older kubuntu distros
<actinic> boo hoo, i'm cryin
<nosotros> i can't get my audio to work
<unix_infidel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<nosotros> i hear nothing, not even ogg
<unix_infidel> Zaire: there you go, dont PM me from now on without asking my permission.
<nosotros> may anyone help me?
<Zaire> soory
<Hawkwind> nosotros: State your problem and be as detailed as possible and someone might be able to
<lucas> go linux!
<lucas> :p
<actinic>  :)
<actinic> nosotro, i'm looking for a sound debugging link ...
<actinic> hang on
<nosotros> i don't hear anything. i don't hear the sound when kubunt starts, and all the time i hear like static, nothing else
<actinic> typical prob is kmix
<actinic> that some things are turned off
<actinic> which should be turned on
<Ahmuck> :-(  another user lost
<nosotros> everything is turned on
<lucas> nosotros podemos escuchar :)
<nosotros> espaol?
<lucas> argentino
<nosotros> genial
<nosotros> mucho gringo ac...
<actinic> nosotros: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Basic_sound_card_hardware_debuging
<lucas> hehe
<actinic> give that a shot
<nosotros> thanks
<nosotros> soy chileno
<lucas> genial
<gamerChad> hi, I am trying to intsall kubuntu from CD (live), and after it does some initialization stuff, enters RUNLEVEL2, does some more stuff (ASCII command line looking stuff), the screen goes black, I hear some sort of chime sound, then it seems to die
<nosotros> no puedo hacer que suene nada, me tiene desesperado
<unix_infidel> !espanol
<ubotu> I know nothing about espanol
<gamerChad> after the black screen I've let it run for a couple hours or so, nothing happens
<Ahmuck> ! spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<actinic> gamerChad, 90% of all install probs stem from a corrupt iso download or burn
<unix_infidel> Ahmuck: still getting acquainted...thanks :)
<actinic> have u md5sum'd the iso to verify the integrity?
<gamerChad> hmmm.  I had it verify the disk. it said 0 corruption
<gamerChad> haven't md5'd
<unix_infidel> gamerChad: how did you "verify the disc"
<unix_infidel> gamerChad: right, you should to an md5sum of it.
<gamerChad> on the bootup menu it gives an option to "Check CD for defects" I used that
<gamerChad> sec I'll try and find the md5
<actinic> lol @ Zaire
<actinic> the guy needs to chill
<lucas> nosotros: weird. i have the same card and its working since i installed kubuntu.
<lucas> nosotros: have u updated the system?
<actinic> gamerChad: if the iso is good doesn't guarantee your burner/player likes the disk
<actinic> you might want to burn the iso to another brand disk
<gamerChad> md5 checksum matched
<orcdestroyer> well... I can't load my KDE using kubuntu... why??
<orcdestroyer> I need to edit my xorg?
<orcdestroyer> some error show up... like Fatal server error
<orcdestroyer> no screens found
<actinic> gamerChad, try burning another iso at a slower burn rate
<orcdestroyer> Caught signal 1. Server aborting
<orcdestroyer> there is somebody to help me?
<gamerChad> I have tried burning on both a memorex CD and a fujifilm DVD
<gamerChad> ok I'll try slower burn rate
<Ahmuck> orcdestroyer: hang around, someone may be able to help
<Ahmuck> i don't know your answer
<actinic> orcdestroyer: you can't log into kubuntu?
<gamerChad> any recommended burn rates?
<actinic> gamer, try 8X on a CD
<gamerChad> k
<VHockey87> orcdestroyer: your command-line login is working properly though, right?
<orcdestroyer> actinic no, I can log
<lucas> one question: can i install .deb packages compiled for debian in kubuntu?
<orcdestroyer> VHockey87 yes
<orcdestroyer> but I can't load KDE
<VHockey87> orcdestroyer: run 'startx > error.log' and post the contents of the error.log to pastebin
<VHockey87> orcdestroyer: Is this off a fresh install? or did you just start having problems on a previously working system
<orcdestroyer> ok
<actinic> lucas:  yes, by right clicking on the file in konqueror > kubuntu package menu > install
<orcdestroyer> VHockey87 I just start
<lucas> actinic: allright...
<actinic> lucas ... oops, not necessarily if it's Debian
<lucas> actinic: thought so
<Cornellius> Can't use GTK based apps anymore. I'm under KDE, and go in Konsole as root and type any gtk based app. (Nautilus, Rhythmbox, gFtp) and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17215
<actinic> must be specific to Ubuntu/Kubuntu because of differences
<actinic> sorry 'bout that
<lucas> actinic: no prob
<lucas> actinic: thx again
<orcdestroyer> VHockey87 it doesn't show any log
<VHockey87> it didn't output anything to the filename after the ">" ?
<nosotros_> actinic: i tried everything, it still ain't working. when i did: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp i hear like fireworks...
<VHockey87> orcdestroyer:  try "startx 2> error.txt" instead
<VHockey87> I forgot that you need the "2" for standard-error messages
<orcdestroyer> ok
<nosotros_> actinic: i tried everything, it still ain't working. when i did: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp i hear like fireworks...
<VHockey87> nosotros: you should just hear a bunch of static if you are sending random data to your sound device
<VHockey87> nosotros you should also be careful because that random stuff can be bad for speakers (especially if loud)
<nosotros_> and how do i fix that?
<nosotros_> i can't get audio to work
<VHockey87> nosotros_: what application are you trying to play it with?
<actinic> Cornellius, you still there?
<nosotros_> amarok and xmms
<Cornellius> actinic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, brb
<nosotros_> but i get static all the time, even when i'm not playing anything
<VHockey87> you don't have a microphone plugged in or anything do you?
<Ahmuck> speakers to loud ?
<Ahmuck> hearing base noise ?
<nosotros_> i don't anything plugged in
<nosotros_> and yes, the speakers are loud
<Ahmuck> you don't have speakers plugged in ?
<actinic> do you see kmix in the panel?
<nosotros_> yes
<actinic> click it, then click mixer
<nosotros_> okey
<actinic> master and pcm should be enabled
<actinic> in output tab
<nosotros_> both are enabled
<Cornellius> Yay ! Problem solved
<actinic> way to go cornellius!
<Cornellius> Just reconfigured Xorg
<james_> has anyone in here had any experience getting broadcom wireless cards to work?
<nosotros_> (in the right side of output there are 4 Via DXS)
<Cornellius> :)
<nosotros_> (all the same
<actinic> hmm
<Ahmuck> james_: yes
<actinic> sound card or built-in sound?
<nosotros_> built-in
<Ahmuck> james_: i didn't, just gave it up.  there is however a howto available for getting broadcom to work
<Ahmuck> ! broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<actinic> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<james_> Ahmuck: i went through a procedure described in ubuntu forums to get my broadcom wireless to work, but now my computer does not see my wireless card at all
<actinic> nosotros: sorry, running outta ideas
<Ahmuck> evening imbrandon
<nosotros_> fuck
<nosotros_> i haven't found any solution
<nosotros_> i don't know what to do
<imbrandon> heya Ahmuck
<imbrandon> nosotros_: watch iot
<imbrandon> it*
<james_> imbrandon: are you a broadcome wireless expert? lol
<imbrandon> well keep the language PG please
<nosotros_> okey, sorry
<Ahmuck> james_: you went through the specific howto for broadcom wireless ?
<imbrandon> james_: nope sorry
<james_> Ahmuck: yeah , i did
<nosotros_> i guess i will have to go back to windows...
<imbrandon> nosotros_: whats you problem ?
<james_> now my computer does not detect the card at all
<nosotros_> audio doesn't work
<nosotros_> and all i hear is something like static
<james_> nosotros_: keep poking around, there is probably a solution
<Ahmuck> james_: lspci, i am currious what card you have
<imbrandon> is crimsun arround by chance? he is goot with audio nosotros_
<AmazingRuss> re: the broadcom problem....I have to build my own driver to make it work
<nosotros_> i have poked around like a week and haven't found anything
<OOD> imbrandon: heh i was just thinking that
<Ahmuck> er, what chipset
<actinic> nosotros, don't forget checking this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<AmazingRuss> er my own ndiswrapper, that is
<TheHighChild> how different are the guts of k/ubuntu vs debian?
<james_> Ahmuck: 4319 rev 02
<Ahmuck> i like it when i can use my portable apps on my usb key in linux and windows both :-)
<AmazingRuss> very similar
<nosotros_> actinic: i already did that
<Ahmuck> under wine
<james_> AmazingRuss: there is an open source broadcom driver now
<AmazingRuss> cool! where?
<Ahmuck> 0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<actinic> nosotros, what motherboard?
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: depends on what you mean by guts
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: everything but the windowing system
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: very diffrent
<james_> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4319 (rev 02)
<imbrandon> but very much the same
<imbrandon> in that case ;) both
<imbrandon> heh
<Enos> why is xine the main engine for media?
<imbrandon> Enos: why not
<crimsun> "because it's better than silence"
<nosotros_> actinic: MSI KM3M-V
<Enos> imbrandon: It can't decode anything!
<imbrandon> heya crimsun ;)
<AmazingRuss> I've got the 4401
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: Is there anywhere I can get an administration guide for ubuntu dapper? It seems like everything tries to hide the command line way of things, and instead suggests gui ways to do things. I want to master my system from the konsole.
<imbrandon> Enos: decodes lots for me just fine, what are you not decoding ?
<actinic> nosotros, forgive the obvious but sound is enabled in bios?
<nosotros_> actinic: yes
<Enos> imbrandon: it doesn't work with mplayer when decoding x.mov file
<TheHighChild> I guess 'konsole' would imply that I intend to keep the GUI. lol
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: thats becosuse (k)ubuntu is meant to be a user friendly distro not command line centric
<Enos> imbrandon: Last time I used mplayer with gentoo it worked like a charm.
<OOD> Enos: you need win32 codecs
<actinic> well crap man
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: I understand and appreciate what it does but I know it has additional capabilities and I want to become more familiar with them.
<imbrandon> Enos: have toy installed libxine-extracodecs and or w32codecs ?
<Enos> imbrandon: I guess I should
<james_> i dunno, maybe i should reinstall kubuntu and start over with this wireless thing
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: the read up on debian admin
<actinic> TheHighChild: you're due for a stage 1 gentoo install :)
<SpAwN> james_: use ndiswrapper
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: No matter who you are, if you install ubuntu, you'll need the command line. IMHO, I could never survive the OS if I had no CLI
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: thats a matter of opinion
<AmazingRuss> #battlezone
<gamerChad> ok I did my slow burn of a cd and it still dies in the same way at install
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: I figured, that's why I was curious as to how similar they were.
<james_> SpAwN: i could not get ndiswrapper to work, and now my computer can't even see my wireless card at all
<AmazingRuss> I agree about the command line...ubuntu isn't far along to do without the cmd line
<OOD> yea it's getting there
<TheHighChild> What happens when adept freaks out? You have to --configure -a. I think CLI use is inevitable. Have you ever used the display section of system tools? Break xorg.conf everytime without fail. That's the sort of thing I am talking about. I't snot a dis on the OS. I love the OS but feel shorted on documentation
<james_> you can never do without the command line in linux and it will always be that way (i hope)
<imbrandon> ok well this isnt a discussion about command line vs non command line please take those disscussions to #kubuntu-offtopic , try to keep the chan open for support
<Cornellius> How to configure the sound now ? My sound is too  "fast" !
<actinic> gamerChad: good try at least.
<james_> imbrandon: sorry
<nosotros_> guess i will try with ubuntu
<nosotros_> don't know what else to do
<nosotros_> bye
<TheHighChild> anyways, I'll read up on my debian docs. I was just curious as to how different they were
<Ash-Fox> Is there a graphical editing utility for hardware related kernel modules for kubuntu (There is one for Mandriva called harddrake, and I haven't found a equilivant for it yet).
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: as i said vey diffrent and very much thre same depends on specific items/packages
<imbrandon> s/vey/very
<imbrandon> Ash-Fox: not as far as i know
<crimsun> Ash-Fox: what do you need to edit?
* Enos happy 4th of july
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: if your wanting to know bout the innards of ubuntu though thats a good place to start alot of it will applie and that witch dont will be similar
<OOD> 5'th already over here :P
<Ash-Fox> crimsun, I spend a lot of time messing with wi-fi cards under linux. I'd rather not play with rmmod and modprobe too much directly.
<imbrandon> apply
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: So what is so different? Is there anything specific, aside form the whole sudo atmosphere but is the structure different?
<Enos> OOD: You're in the future? wow! how's like?
<crimsun> Ash-Fox: so you need something to {un,}load modules?
<gamerChad> I worry this might do with the computer.  It is a MS1029 n/otebook with an AMD64 Turion MT-40 (4000+) processor, and ATI Mobility Radeon X700 for graphics.
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: yes and know as i said it depends on SPECIFIC diffrences small subtle ones mostly
<OOD> Enos: Very dark XD
<Ash-Fox> crimsun, no, I need something that can modify hardware attributes, a example of what I would do in the console: rmmod ath_pci && modprobe ath_pci countrycode=616
<gamerChad> maybe I'll try installing from the non-live CD
<crimsun> Ash-Fox: "hardware attribute"? You mean a module parameter instead?
<Ash-Fox> yeah, the module parameters
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: Thanks a lot for your time and input. Is there a documentation project that you know of? I tend to write a decent bit and am a goodwriter (IRC aside)
<crimsun> Ash-Fox: we don't have anything /automated/, but you can use /etc/modprobe.d/foo
<OOD> gamerChad: yea give that a try, you might have more luck
<Ash-Fox> Drakconf was able to figure out the paramters and create a GUI for quick modifications
<Ash-Fox> err harddrake.
<crimsun> echo "options ath_pci countrycode=616" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath_pci
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: not for ubuntu as i said becosue thats not what ubuntus goal is , but debian yes there is lots
<crimsun> no, we don't have that. Feel free to work on it.
<TheHighChild> Cornellius: Too fast? do mp3's play fast?
<Cornellius> TheHighChild: Every sound
<Cornellius> TheHighChild: My soundcard took helium ! :)
<Enos> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<Ash-Fox> crimsun, ack, oh well.
<TheHighChild> Cornellius: give me a few minutes. I'll see if I can dig anything up
<gamerChad> download of alternate cd will be overnight, so I'm gonna leave, later and thanks for the help
<imbrandon> Cornellius: you might ask crimsun your specific problem, he is very good with sound issues IMHO
<moparisthebest> any ideas how to get your desktop to show again if it "crashed"?
<moparisthebest> in other words no icons are there anymore
<AmazingRuss> got a console screen?
<Cornellius> crimsun: How to configure the sound now ? My sound is too  "fast" !
<imbrandon> moparisthebest: at the console ?
<OOD> ctrl+Alt+backspace ?
<moparisthebest> i can still get there from konqueror and the console
<moparisthebest> yea
<crimsun> Cornellius: pastebin your ``dmesg''
<imbrandon> moparisthebest: type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Cornellius> crimsun: dmesg ?
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks
<crimsun> Cornellius: yes, type that in a Konsole
<imbrandon> moins raphink
<Cornellius> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17216
<crimsun> Cornellius: you have a hardware bug.
<Cornellius> crimsun: :(
<Cornellius> crimsun: Doesn't do that in Windows though
<crimsun> because the OS works around it
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<crimsun> you can attempt something similar by unloading snd_intel8x0 and passing ac97_clock=48000 to modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Cornellius> crimsun: Could you tell me how to do that ?
<crimsun> Cornellius: sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_clock=48000
<Cornellius> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<hey560> hello, how do I get flac to play on amarok 1.4.1
<crimsun> Cornellius: so stop whatever's using it.
<Cornellius> crimsun: I've been using Dapper non-stop since 1 June. First time that bug happened
<crimsun> Cornellius: it happens. hardware problem.
<Ash-Fox> Are there any 'neat' repositories I should know about? Besides PLF, Multiverse?
<OOD> crimsun: i can't get surround 5.1 going? got any ideas?
<imbrandon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<imbrandon> Ash-Fox: ^^
<crimsun> OOD: you can't just pop such a question on me without giving context and debugging output.
<Ash-Fox> imbrandon, thankyou :)
<OOD> crimsun: hmm i wouldn't know what to post specifically
<crimsun> OOD: start with ``cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<OOD> i've got a via 8237, and apparently it can do hardware mixing since i can have 2 OSS apps playing at once
<actinic> cripes why does sound continue to be an issue with linux?
<crimsun> actinic: because we have to reverse-engineer everything?
<actinic> apparantly
<actinic> it's getting old
<actinic> same stuff i heard last year ... and the year before ... and the year before that ...
<crimsun> well then throw some $ at those companies to convince them to provide us developers with data sheets.
<imbrandon> actinic: please complain to the sound card mfg then, ask them for tech data sheets
<actinic> with < 5% market share who's going to listen?
<crimsun> then why are you complaining?
<OOD> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/79299
<crimsun> s/complaining/stating that/
<actinic> i'm not complaining ... mine works
<actinic> but it's a BIG issue for people trying out linux
<crimsun> are you doing anything to help?
<actinic> it's a insurmountable stumbling block
<raphink> actinic: you're very welcome to offer your skills to help out with it
<AmazingRuss> so much variety in sound cards
<actinic> yes, are you?
<crimsun> actinic: of course.
<raphink> actinic: I think this question shouldn't really be asked to crimsun ;)
<actinic> glad to hear it
<imbrandon> actinic: yes we all develope ubuntu and other FOSS
<raphink> lol
<crimsun> actinic: you can look in the kernel changelog.
<raphink> hehe
<actinic> what's the kernel changelog going to help?
<hey560> linux is getting more traction, hardware makers will eventually have to provide support
<actinic> if sound developer's aren't releasing code?
<imbrandon> actinic: s/we all/crimsun myself and raphink/
<raphink> actinic: please stop complaining and begin helping
<imbrandon> actinic: i think he means to see his name in there ;)
<crimsun> it's evidence that we have to work doubly/triply hard to make sure sound works on /your/ hardware.
<raphink> that'll be much more positive
<crimsun> I might also add that most of us aren't paid to make your sound hardware work.
<raphink> indeed
<imbrandon> right
<crimsun> anyhow, let's return to support.
<actinic> ok, so conclusion is pay people, get results I guess
<raphink> I'm actually happy some student named Linus Torvalds didn't just complain his floppy driver didn't work, but got to work instead ;)
<imbrandon> raphink: ;)
<raphink> actinic: if you're willing to pay some devs, it'll surely help going faster
<actinic> just like microsoft
<actinic> lol
<raphink> actinic: just like microsoft employees, linux hackers need to eat frmo time to time
<crimsun> OOD: well, your 'Surround' mixer element is both muted and set to 0 level.
<imbrandon> actinic: no this is getting #kubuntu-offtopic but people work without pay look at 85% or better of the ubuntu devs
<crimsun> OOD: same for 'Center' and 'LFE'
<OOD> crimsun: yea i know, unmuting them does nothing
<actinic> it's getting better, no doubt
<raphink> imbrandon: yes, but it's good and even normal that full time devs are paid
<imbrandon> raphink: yup ;)
<crimsun> OOD: you can't just unmute them, you have to set them to a non-zero level as well
<actinic> maybe everyone should buy 5 yr old sound cards
<raphink> actinic: now THAT's a great solution
<raphink> loooooool
<crimsun> OOD: note also that 'Duplicate Front' is muted and 'Channel Mode' is set to '2ch'
<OOD> crimsun: did that too
<raphink> actinic: maybe everyone should use 100 years old cars, too
<actinic> :)
* nixternal_ points imbrandon and crowd to #kubuntu-offtopic
<raphink> so there wouldn't be a need to develop new cars
<nixternal> ;)
<crimsun> hey I have an idea. How about instead of whining about sound, we actually fix it?
<imbrandon> actinic: maybe every one should ask the mfg for a tech data sheet when they buy a sound card , but as i and crimsun said #kubuntu-offtopic
<raphink> nixternal: ;)
<crimsun> I could use a little help.
<imbrandon> nixternal: shush we have already established that ;)
<nixternal> ;p
<imbrandon> crimsun: i;m with you
<imbrandon> ;)
<actinic> ok, i eagerly await the next 'i can't get my sound to work" question
<raphink> same here :)
<crimsun> actinic: you don't have to wait, even. Search Launchpad for "sound" and help out.
<raphink> most of my free time is given to FOSS :)
<OOD> crimsun: alright i've fixed all that (though i've tried before)
<crimsun> OOD: now use xine to play a dvd
<imbrandon> actinic: now please we have tried to awnser you questions truefully dont turn this into a troll
<imbrandon> raphink: same here :) infact all my fre time is ;)
<raphink> actinic: I might also point out that this channel is _not_ a hotline
<actinic> np, there's plenty else to complain about
<raphink> if you have requests to be made to companies, go see RH
<actinic> elsewhere
<OOD> crimsun: wow..... it works
<crimsun> heh
<raphink> if you are willing to have something implemented on your money, propose a bounty
<imbrandon> ;)
<francolq_> hello. i am planning to upgrade from kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 LTS using Adept. Anybody did this and had problems?
<raphink> and if you really want it to work, get to work yourselfr
<OOD> crimsun: it was the duplicate front all this time
<actinic> raphink, what's your contribution been?  i didn't catch that
<imbrandon> francolq_: please follow the faq at ...
<crimsun> OOD: yeah, that's pretty standard. I'll think about enabling(unmuting) that by default in Edgy.
<imbrandon> !uograde
<ubotu> I know nothing about uograde
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<raphink> not too hard to go see on LP actinic : http://gallery.raphink.info/main.php?g2_itemId=11182
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> wrong link
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> actinic: https://launchpad.net/people/raphink
<OOD> crimsun: *sighs* finally ! thanks a bunch, well linux just get better :D, again thanks, and for all your hard work too :)
<crimsun> OOD: np
<actinic> raphink, that explains everything.  thanks
<raphink> OOD: :)
<imbrandon> actinic: and mine http://launchpad.net/people/imbrandon and cimsun is there as well ( as are all ubuntu dev's / contributors )
<imbrandon> actinic: whats that mater
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/people/crimsun this is crimsun's
<actinic> good stuff
<imbrandon> yay crimsun another ones bites the dust ( snd problem )
<actinic> here's my little helpful linux links contri: http://www.whatsinyourbox.org/index.php?topic=1714.msg27572#msg27572
<raphink> that's nice actinic, we need people to write doc, too ;)
<raphink> and of course gathering useful links is also a nice contrib
<OOD> crimsun: just noticed my middle speaker isn't playing
<OOD> out of the 5.1
<raphink> pfiew the python deps are a bit of a mess right now
<TheHighChild> actinic: nice link dude, thanks
<actinic> no prob man, I worked hard on it
<actinic> bye
<raphink> hmpf
<raphink> no comment
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> btw thanks for the imb java link crimsun that fixed me right up
<imbrandon> ibm*\
<raphink> he worked hard on it
<imbrandon> lol raphink shhhhh
<imbrandon> ;) j/k
* raphink gets back to merging while eating his breakfast
* imbrandon go's back to mergin also, good use of time ..... again thanks crimsun
<Zaire> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> OOD: try setting 'Surround Jack Mode' to 'Independent'
<Healot> zaire: figured out that yet?
<OOD> doesn't work, but hey, i just about gave up on getting surround working in linux and i got used to it, one speaker won't make much difference
<OOD> again, thanks alot
<SpAwN> hello what is there a bundled package that has updatedb and locate in it?
<raphink> crimsun: is there a manual way to request rebuild of a failed build ?
<raphink> SpAwN: iirc, locate&updatedb are installed by default
<crimsun> raphink: besides pinging scott or adam, I don't know of one
<raphink> ok
<SpAwN> ahh....wow....had several terminals opened.......was sshed into a diff computer.......and was thinking it was this one
<raphink> SpAwN: otherwise, dpkg -S /usr/lib/locate says locate is provided by the findutils package
<raphink> SpAwN: do you know you can set Konsole to tell you on which machine you are in the tab you're using?
<SpAwN> ahh thank you raphink
<Healot> findutils, slocate << has locate and updatedb
<imbrandon> or on rpm based distros its most of the time in slocate
<raphink> yep
<raphink> imbrandon: thankfully, kubuntu is not rpm based :)
<SpAwN> raphink: yea....just had overlooked it......and somtimes my terminal window name wont chaneg
<imbrandon> raphink: very true ;)
<raphink> (got enough of RHEL at work)
<imbrandon> SpAwN: hehe thats when user@hostname is good ;)
<SpAwN> hehe
<Zaire> does anyone in here know where I can get the Envy_8762_32 file for dapper I need it for my Nvidia driver install
* SpAwN is stoned.....and jus over looked it
<raphink> SpAwN: when  you use a bastion to access an ssh account, it won't show it in the tab :(
<imbrandon> raphink: yea i'm an old suse junkie before debian / ubuntu ;)
<OOD> Zaire: there's an easier way, you can apt the nvidia driver
<raphink> imbrandon: hehe :)
<Zaire> I know but I want to install the actual Nvidia driver
<SpAwN> Zaire: i had the same prob
<SpAwN> ....never found afix
<Zaire> its being difficult for me
<OOD> hmm
<SpAwN> yea it says it builds fine...then just locks up your computer?
<imbrandon> Zaire: it is " sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx "
<Zaire> I know
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Zaire> there is a way to get the real nvidia driver I just need that Envy_8762_32 file
<OOD> anyway, here are the scripts: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<imbrandon> Zaire: that is the "real" nvidia binary driver
<OOD> Zaire: the one in the apt repository is the real one o.0
<imbrandon> just repackaged
<OOD> and easier to install
<imbrandon> for ubuntu
<Zaire> well just need drivers right now to try and get twinview to work again
<raphink> crimsun: do you think https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-kde3/+bug/51919  is a good way to request a rebuild ?
<OOD> the one with the script and the one in the apt repository is the same driver
<OOD> just a different way of installing it
<Zaire> yea ones direct from the nvidia site one isnt
<OOD> yes it is
<OOD> do you know what the script does?
<imbrandon> yes it is
<Zaire> yes script downloads it from the nvidia ftp
<crimsun> raphink: ouch, I'd subscribe ubuntu-archive not assign it to them
<imbrandon> Zaire: they are exactly the same driver
<raphink> crimsun: what does it change in that case?
<crimsun> raphink: Colin mentioned disapproving of assigning stuff to ubuntu-archive
<Zaire> oh well either way Im gonna install the driver
<raphink> crimsun: ah ok, sorry
<raphink> I'll change that then
<OOD> Zaire: what the script does is it downloads the nvidia driver from the nvidia site and compiles it into a module
<raphink> crimsun: there https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-kde3/+bug/51919 :)
<OOD> Zaire: the one in apt is already a module and so it's quicker to get running
<OOD> but they're the exact same thing
<KaiserSuse> Anyone running a VNC server?
<imbrandon> i have in the past not atm what ya need KaiserSuse
<KaiserSuse> imbrandon: I have installed vnc4server and configured to run from inetd... but when I connect to it all I get is a gray X screen
<KaiserSuse> imbrandon: it seems that kdm will not run there
<imbrandon> hmmm
<raphink> do you have a session started on the server?
<RobNyc_C> http://www.ycgf.org/
<raphink> like, vnc is not rdesktop, it doesn't start graphical sessions, only use existing ones
<raphink> iirc
<imbrandon> RobNyc_C: please dont advertise in here
<KaiserSuse> raphink: it can start new sessions... it all depends on configuration
<raphink> KaiserSuse: ah ok
<RobNyc_C> imbrandon, im not advertising
<Snake> any amarok 1.4.1 packages?
<Healot> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<Healot> the lastest of ubuntu is 1.3.9, i guess KDE's site has the latest
<imbrandon> Snake: i will pkg them later
<Snake> imbrandon: getem up man!
<Snake> Healot: Im aware of that, 1.4.1 was just released, Didnt expect them to be repoed :)
<Healot> i guess you can always package it yourself
<Snake> I know, but that takes time
<Snake> But I might just do that
* Snake will run make overnight
<raphink> Snake: hmmm for your interest, developers run make quite all the time
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> often on their own machines
<raphink> so you can have packages
<Snake> raphink: huh?
<imbrandon> heheh
<raphink> Snake: we have to make and test packages, so we run it all the time ;)
<Snake> raphink: Oh, I know, but you signed up for that deal :P
<imbrandon> Snake: just keep my repo in your sources , when i package it it will replace the 1.4.1beta1 youj have installed
<raphink> I know no other way to build packages than to ... err ... build them :)
<Snake> imbrandon: i lost that
<Snake> imbrandon: reformated
<raphink> :)
<unix_infidel> does anyone know of an equivalent to mandriva's rebootin script?
<imbrandon> Snake: ok np when i get done i'll tell you how to add it , it will be a few hours
<unix_infidel> other than just changing the default in grub.
<raphink> unix_infidel: mandriva's rebootin script? what does it do?
<Snake> imbrandon: im just buildin my own, my machine hasnt worked to hard for a while :)
<imbrandon> lol ok
<unix_infidel> raphink: it lets you pass a string to the script that says reboot in with this OS mentioned in lilo.
<unix_infidel> so you dont have to sit there while your system goes to reboot and then POST and then grub.
<raphink> unix_infidel: there's such an option in grub, but it's turned of in ubuntu because grub has been patched in ubuntu
<Snake> imbrandon: LOL @ The amarok homepage!!
<raphink> so it doesn't work
<Snake> Scientists have discovered a new species, a species that doesn't eat, doesn't sleep, and doesn't socialize. They have named this species Amarok developers
<raphink> unix_infidel: you should talk about that with mvo if you want it implemented
<raphink> imo
<unix_infidel> mvo?
<raphink> unix_infidel: yep, mvo :)
<unix_infidel> i'm assuming he's a dev?
<raphink> although he's not online right now it seems
<imbrandon> unix_infidel: yes
<raphink> unix_infidel: https://launchpad.net/people/mvo
<raphink> he is the one responsible for grub
<unix_infidel> raphink: thanks. I'll talk to him if I ever see him around here...or shoot him an email or something.
<unix_infidel> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1072360/mvo.png
<raphink> sure
<unix_infidel> LOL, he looks like suns's CEO
<Snake> lol
<Snake> imbrandon: oooo I found an amarok debby :)
<Snake> http://thepiratecove.org/files/amarok-1.4.1_i386.deb
<Snake> except it doesnt work
<Snake> w00t
<raphink> isn't there one on kubuntu.org too Snake?
<raphink> Snake: otherwise, ask jpatrick when he's online
<raphink> he takes care of amarok repackaging lately
<Snake> raphink: not a 1.4.1
<Snake> a 1.4.0a
<raphink> Snake: ask jpatrick when he'll be there
<Snake> raphink: mhmm
<imbrandon> raphink: not 1.4.1 and i've been packaging the kubuntu.org ones ;)
<imbrandon> lately
<imbrandon> ;)
<raphink> from 1.4.0a to 1.4.1 should be only an uupdate away to update the package
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<raphink> hi Seveas && Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya Seveas
<Snake> im off to bed
<Snake> night
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon and raphink
<mebsd> is ubuntu a live linux os?
<mebsd> is mplayer included in ubuntu?
<word> mebsd: can be and not sure but i have it...
<crimsun> mebsd: when run from the live cd, yes
<crimsun> mebsd: mplayer is not included on the cd. It's available in multiverse.
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> mebsd: ^^ see that about mplayer
<mebsd> so where is the list for software in kubuntu live cd
<Healot> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> !healot
<ubotu> I know nothing about healot
<Healot> just checking your repos
<posthuman> does anyone know of a program that can record what you do on your desktop (visually..ie make a video file).  I want to show someone what xgl can do.
<exceswater> posthuman: i know something like that for win... fraps :D
<exceswater> but i dunno for linux
<OOD> posthuman: http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/
<exceswater> Lunar_Raven: here it is
<exceswater> http://www.sdicgm.com/dtTools.html
<exceswater> hehe
<Zaire> well that seriously bombed out on me
<SpAwN> how come the the nvidia-glx driver is supposedly the same one as off the official site....but the one that ubuntu installs  fails the tests that cedega runs?
<exceswater> i think we should investigate this mulder :d
<SpAwN> where as b4 when i manualy installed the driver everything passed
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<Lunar_Raven> thanks
<exceswater> what i gave you it's trial
<exceswater> but :D enough i hope for what u need
<Zaire> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this and why I can't restart X server when I use this config http://pastebin.ca/79331
<stallion88> hi everybody
<stallion88> anybody knows how to compile??
<Healot> gcc source.c?
<Healot> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<lowtech> Zaire: whats it doing?
<stallion88> thanks! :)
<Zaire> I cant restart X server I get an error
<WarOfAttrition> Zaire: what does it say?
<Zaire> jsec while I get the piece of paper with it on it
<TalentedChimp> i work in a korean environment - i am the ony person using an english OS - when using the smb browser in konqueror the workgroup names show as garbage
<TalentedChimp> ... so do the computer names, but the folder names are ok (displayed in korean)
<Zaire> fatal server error: no screens found XI0: fatal I0 error 104 (connection reset by peer) 0 Xserver ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<TalentedChimp> switching dm language to korean doesn't help
<TalentedChimp> installing the korean kde i18n package didn't help
<WarOfAttrition> Zaire: that's the entire message?
<Zaire> yeps
<TalentedChimp> does anyone have any clues or know where i can get help to resolve this issue?
<WarOfAttrition> does it say anything about "error in line" or something like that?
<Zaire> not that I know of
<TalentedChimp> PS. all other OS's are windows
<WarOfAttrition> was it working before?
<Zaire> that was the whole message and the thing is I followed a help guide for the xorg settings
<WarOfAttrition> TalentedChimp: I know it's not what you're asking, but I know the gnome setup displays asian text just fine.
<Zaire> yea my original xorg worked fine I had to restore it to fixe the problem
<WarOfAttrition> Zaire: then it should be telling you which line is the problem?
<TalentedChimp> hmm, i don't like gnome
<lowtech> Zaire: When it fails you need to look at /var/log/xorg.0.log for more on the error
<TalentedChimp> but thanks for the info
<lowtech> hm, might be Xorg.0.log
<TalentedChimp> but it's not about displaying asian text (like on web pages and such - that works fine) it's just the workgroup and computer names in the SMB browser
<unix_infidel> hey lowtech
<Zaire> damn this thing is being a pain
<TalentedChimp> smb4k doesn't work
<lowtech> hey unix_infidel
<WarOfAttrition> TalentedChimp: Yes I knew what you meant, nautilus and everything displays those texts fine
<Zaire> WarOfAttrition: heres the xorg log http://pastebin.ca/79339
<Muhendis_suat_> guys
<TalentedChimp> ok, installing nautilus now
<WarOfAttrition> TalentedChimp: that's a gnome file manager though, you know that right
<TalentedChimp> yes
<TalentedChimp> i know it can be done, there's a korean distro called Haansoft Linux in which it displays fine
<TalentedChimp> ...in kde
<WarOfAttrition> Zaire: do you have a wacom tablet installed?
<Zaire> wth is a wacom tablet lol
<WarOfAttrition> that's what's giving you the error, there is no /dev/wacom
* Zaire doesn't even know what it is lol
<lowtech> graphics tablet
<WarOfAttrition> it's an input device, but if that's not what you're trying to install, then there is your error
<bam_> a sweet one at that
<Zaire> k so how do I fix it
<bam_> dunno ..I have only used one in...gulp...dare I say it
<bam_> ....windoz
<lowtech> get a wacom tablet. heh
<WarOfAttrition> try blanking out all "Section"s that include anything with wacom particularly /dev/wacom
<lowtech> i'd say comment out everything for wacom
<Zaire> dunno where anything like that would be located in the xorg
<navin> close
<navin> oops. sorry
<WarOfAttrition> Zaire: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<navin> me new at irc!!
<WarOfAttrition> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zaire> I know about editing in command its just odd that anything like that would give me trouble when I didn't even add it
<lowtech> Zaire: you'll see them as you rea through it
<WarOfAttrition> it's there by default, I don't know why, since the /dev/wacom is the serial tablet, and they don't even sell those anymore
<lowtech> make sure you get the Section and End Sections
<TalentedChimp> nautilus tells me "smb:/// is not a valid location"
<Zaire> found it but then why does the problem only occur when the xorg is modified
<lowtech> Zaire was also getting a lot of warnings on the generic monitor for refresh rates, those might also need checked
<WarOfAttrition> that's the config for x server
<WarOfAttrition> TalentedChimp: it was bound not to work, you probably need the ubuntu install altogether
<Zaire> well I know that but once its modified it give the error not before despite the wacom lines are there by default
<TalentedChimp> installing gnome, seeing if that helps, if not then reinstall Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> yo
<TalentedChimp> 152 packages
<ubuntu_> how do i change servers
<ubuntu_> ?
<alexicon> heya
<alexicon> has anyone here had weird problems with audio encoding/decoding
<alexicon> and or with amarok and xine sound devices...
<TalentedChimp> does anyone have experience of setting up/using the Wildfire Jabber server?
<Healot> the developers?
<larson9999> lowtech yeah, what's the wacom stuff?  it gets put into my xorg, too.
<Zaire> brb gonna restart X
<Zaire> ok kdm restarted however I still don't have dual monitors
<TalentedChimp> wacom is a graphics/drawing tablet
<TalentedChimp> wacom tablet is anyway - i'm sure they make other stuff
<larson9999> TalentedChimp: i know that but i don't have one so i'm curious why it gets added to my xorg
<larson9999> xorg.conf that is
<WarOfAttrition> for compatibility.
<Zaire> damnit and now kubuntu is only detecting 1 monitor
<WarOfAttrition> the sad thing is, even when you have one, you still have to configure xorg to get it right
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: shouldn't it get added only if i have one?
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: that's what I would do
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: unless i'm bonkers the other distros i've tried don't put it in
<larson9999> oh well.
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: I've seen some that do
<WarOfAttrition> but strangely, they were missing the usb hookups, so they didn't even work.
<larson9999> actually i do have a tablet somewhere but not a pen for it so i've never used it
<WarOfAttrition> I have an old tablet, need to get a new one
<lowtech> Zaire: what is the second monitor?
<TalentedChimp> not in Mandriva
<Zaire> both are CRT I have a Hansol 17" and a Sceptre 17"
<Zaire> one is using a DVi to VGa converter
<lowtech> oh, ok
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: you do need a special pen to use them, right?
<lowtech> i forgot to ask Hawkwind for a copy of his xorg.conf for dual monitors
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: it usually comes with the tablet
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: not all the time when you buy one for 15 cents at a yard sale
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: nope, but new, I mean
<lowtech> i've never seen the pen sold separatly
<WarOfAttrition> well you can buy spare pens
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: just trying to confirm that i can't use this without buying a stylus.  the pens are on ebay separately
<Zaire> ok I hate my Nvidia so very much
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: there's a good chance it's broken if you got it for 15 cents
<lowtech> oh, nice
<larson9999> the pens are expensive.
<WarOfAttrition> you should see the tablets
<WarOfAttrition> the one I'm eyeing costs 500
<bioticpro> I need help configuring a playstation style usb controller in kde, can someone help?
<lowtech> Zaire: just a config problem. if you can wait till tomorrow i can get a working xorg.conf you can compare to.
<Zaire> k cause its P**sing me off that I don't have dual monitors lol
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: i buy almost all my hw on the cheap and have pretty good success actually. even with 'bad' hds.  i low level format fixes them pretty well (knock on wood).  i just looked and i actually have two tablets.  look like the same model. light blue in color.  but no pens.
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: probably graphire2s
<lowtech> Zaire: ok, catch me tomorrow
<larson9999> zaire i think you're in trouble in linux if you don't like nvidia.  at least i always hear that ati is worse.
<lowtech> ati is ok, but way harder to set up
<Zaire> dunno a friend of mine uses Kubuntu and has an X800
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: i'm in business if i can find a 15 cent pen :)
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: like I said, don't get your hopes up for that price. they probably tossed it for a reason
<_rince_> mrgn
<Zaire> I want to buy a graphics pad for doing Case mod designs lol
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: i know won works as a friend tested it.
<larson9999> but that was a couple years ago
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: well you could get a pen fairly cheap
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: last i looked $30 was the cheapest i could find
<WarOfAttrition> that's a rip off
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: what does the pen have in it something that tells the tablet where it is?
<WarOfAttrition> I was stupid enough to pay $10 for new pen nibs. Used the pen so much the tip wore down
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: what should one cost?
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: yea something like that. it's some kind of electro-static positioning
<lowtech> and pressure sensor
<bam_> how would one download all files in one directory using wget?
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: not sure, check www.wacom.com
<WarOfAttrition> oh yea that too, pressure
<lowtech> bam_: *.* ?
<bam_> tried...gave atitude
<thompa> why do i get nvidia logo on some computers but not this one?
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: seems the $30 is still the price on ebay
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: sounds bad to me for a tablet that's not guaranteed to work well
* Zaire likes the KDE steel background
<larson9999> WarOfAttrition: yeah, i didn't want to shell out $30 for something i don't know if i'd like to use even if it does work well
<thompa> is there any kind of hardware diagnostic tool?
<WarOfAttrition> larson9999: to use as a mouse a tablet is annoying fast
<lowtech> thompa: is it a faster box with a faster/better video card?
<thompa> its a 660 card
<thompa> its already acting wierd again
<thompa> openoffice text seems to melt
<thompa> new power supply, 1G ram, but the no logo thing worries me again
<Zaire> mine doesn't give the logo either
<thompa> sometimes the graphics seem to slow down
<thompa> Zaire: are you running nvidia?
<Zaire> yeps
<lowtech> if its a fast box and card, sometimes its too quick
<WarOfAttrition>     Option "NoLogo" "True" - in the "Device" section will disable it
<Zaire> XFX FX 5200
<lowtech> whats 'glxinfo | grep render' say?
<thompa> i saw the logo before
<thompa> before dapper that is
<Zaire> all other distros showed logo for me to but not dapper either
<thompa> direct rendering: Yes
<thompa> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600 GT/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<thompa>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<lowtech> then 3D is working
<Healot> yes, that's a working 3D acceleration
<thompa> been here before, this is a new install on same box, i replaced power supply
<Zaire> by all other distros I mean mandriva, mandrake, redhat 9, fedora core 3, Suse 10.1 64, debian
<WarOfAttrition> I don't like the logo, I disable it
<thompa> why is openoffice text .. gets wobbly
<Zaire> I just like to know a driver install worked thats all
<Healot> are you opening Microsoft Office files? thompa
<thompa> i dont like the logo but was thinking something is not installed right
<WarOfAttrition> nvidia has been fairly reliable on linux for me
<thompa> no im just typing
<Zaire> same here
<Zaire> redhat 9 forces me to install in text mode then install my drivers before I can boot into the GUI but my friends ATi worked right off
<larson9999> everyonce in a while one of the drivers will do something funny like display all borked up after leaving x
<thompa> last time i lost half my document
<tulga> I need install nvidia driver. but nvidia require custom kernel. please send me howto guide URL.
<Riis> is their a livecd version of kubuntu?
<larson9999> Riis: yep
<scheuri> Riis: check www.kubuntu.org
<thompa> maybe my montitor settings are off, its 1440x900 lcd
<larson9999> is there a
<larson9999> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Riis> hmm, which image do I download?
<larson9999> Riis: i think livecd is in the name
<scheuri> Riis: for LIVECD its the "desktop CD"
<Riis> ok
<scheuri> Riis: the "desktop CD" has the livecd feature...the others (server and alternate) dont
<jc-denton> my muet, vol up/down keys stopped to work
<jc-denton> and i don't know why
<Riis> scheuri: ok, thanks
<Zaire> ok UT2k4 install looks wierd compared to before
<scheuri> Riis: very welcome
<jc-denton> but i choosed the right keyboard, because it worked earlier
<scheuri> am I still here
<scheuri> yes...sorry...mangled my rj45
<larson9999> night
<fek> moin
<Zaire> why is it I can get Unreal Tourny 2004 to install and run on redhat 9 but no other linux distros
<bioticpro> Zaire: works fine in PClinuxOS, just go grab the SuperGamer version, comes with Americas Army, UT2004, Quake4, Doom3... and more
<alexicon> Zaire: it works fine for me on gentoo
<Ademan_> what should a windows XP kernal look like in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zaire> Dos
<Zaire> usually
<Healot> title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<Healot> root            (hd0,0)
<Healot> chainloader     +1 >> just like that
<Zaire> dunno Ive only ever gotten UT2k4 to run on redhat 9 albeit without audio
<Healot> Windows doesn;'t have kernel entry like Linux...
<Zaire> yea in bootloaders Ive seen it shows up as Dos
<Healot> it's the legacy bs of grub... it still see Windows as DOS hohohoho
<Zaire> I laugh at it, its funny lol
<Healot> because the boot loader is the practically the same...
<kosh> it is not a legacy bs
<kosh> windows even up through w2k3 boots the same way that dos does
<Healot> it's a bs anyways...
<Zaire> windows sux anyway so I find it amusing lol
<kosh> and last I heard there is no good way to detect which type of system it is so why should it matter?
<Healot> windows doesn't suck, DOS does :)
<kosh> why does a title of Dos or Windows NT or whatever make any difference?
<Zaire> .......nah Im pretty sure windows sux lol
<Healot> kosh: cause it is a bs?
<Lynoure> Lately I have been trying to specify which windows I mean, MS windows or X windows or what...
<kosh> try doing large database develoment on windows and then tell me it doesn't suck
<kosh> Healot: why do you say it is bs, can you be specific in any way?
<Zaire> try doing anything on windows then telling me it doesn't suck lol
<kosh> it is good for games
<Healot> Why, because my grub entry automatically put Windows XP :)
<kosh> and what is wrong with that?
<Healot> DOS? give me a break
<Zaire> I would rather not play games then run windows
<kosh> healot you are just trolling
<kosh> you have not given a single actual arguement
<Healot> I think other distros grub still do the DOS thing...
<kosh> thankfully irc clients have ignore :) byebye
<Healot> whatever
<Zaire> actually Lilo does to
<Healot> not talking to you in the first place
<Zaire> at this point nothing said positive towards windows will change my view of the spyware adware and malware ridden OC
<Zaire> OS*
<vlt> Hello. I have a problem with "gam_server" consuming 20 % cpu per user once a day. How to fix that on a fresh kubuntu Dapper (updated)?
<Zaire> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Zaire> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Zaire> History:
<Zaire> Exiting due to error
<Zaire> and UT does it again
<Zaire> gah and no package candidate for xmms
<Healot> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<RawSewage> whats the difference between info and without info
<Healot> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<RawSewage> ty
<ryouga> lol
<skadjhasiljdhasj> *
<TheHighChild> does anyone know how to set kwallet to once per login?
<Healot> save a password, and next re-enter the password, and kwallet will prompt you about the password "Allow Once", etc...
<Trackilizer> I set the default MP3 player to XMMS, but everytime i click on a MP3 it is opened by amarok.
<Trackilizer> How do i change this?
<TheHighChild> Trackilizer: Where did you change the file association at?
<jenton> what tool can I use to concat mpeg4 .avi files?
<TheHighChild> also, are you able to right click and "open with" xmms?
<Trackilizer> I right clicked on an MP3 file, went to open with and chose the option to remeber to  use that ap to open MP3s
<Trackilizer> But then after simply clicking on a MP3 file, it was opend by amarok, instead of XMMS
<TheHighChild> Trackilizer: Right click on any mp3 and select 'properties'
<TheHighChild> Trackilizer: then click the little wrench below the filename
<TheHighChild> Trackilizer: make sure that xmms is at the top of that list
<Trackilizer> CRAP! everything just froze, be back in a bit!
<Electryfier> anyone know where to find the Qt libraries?
<Electryfier> anyone know where to find the Qt libraries?
<Electryfier> hellooooooooooo
<Electryfier> :(
<Electryfier> :|
<chj> Hi. Could anyone please tell me how to disable Konqueror showing links in little yellow boxes when ctrl is pressed?
<Electryfier> don't ask me, I need help to find Qt libraries
<Dunedan> Hi guys! Does anybody know a tutorial to install kubuntu on a MacBook? Or does anybody have done that?
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i want to highpoint rocket raid card on kubuntu
<krinns> on high point site i got opensource driver
<krinns> now how i compile it and at boot kubuntu can pick it up
<ubuntu_> I reinstalled system and I backup all deb files from /var/cache/apt. Can i use these files now? because my connection very slow for update
<franz_> how can I install a button on my panel to show/hide desktop/running programs ?  It was there on a different distribution i used before kubuntu
<cox377> does anyone here use winamp under linux?
<rob> cox377, try xmms or something else instead :)
<cox377> yeh, do use xmms but do love the old winamp
<cox377> :            )
<rob> tried bmp?
<rob> or even amarok
<cox377> bmp?
<mebsd> how do i make dsl connection with kubuntu
<emonkey> mebsd, pppoeconf
<emonkey> !ppoeconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about ppoeconf
<emonkey> !pppoeconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about pppoeconf
<emonkey> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<cox377> how do you mount a share drive so you can stream right from it?
<ubuntu__> what packages will need to be installed in order to build the cvs version of the rt2500 drive?
<azcazandco> hello folks
<imachine1> hi.
<azcazandco> Can anybody help me find where my kde theme manager is?  I think I managed to install a theme but have no idea where to access the manager :(
<azcazandco> I am running kubuntu
<azcazandco> also, cannot find a nice click and show desktop function in kubuntu like there is in gnome, am I missing something stupid?
<Emess> anyone know of a site that ahs some info on how kubuntu and kde in general do that crystal effect on their art?
<Emess> ,/random>
<arso> i need help
<arso> anyone out here?
<rami213123213> what
<arso> ta3
<arso> ma9ree
<rami213123213> soori
<azcazandco> anyone able to help?
<arso> i need help
<arso> anyone out there
<arso> rami213123213:  please shut up
<rami213123213> khalas okay
<arso> man this place is full at night
<arso> everyones at work
<arso> theres a guy from  kuwait he's indian, he helps a lot
<rami213123213> i am in suse chat
<arso> i am leaving
<arso> i am gonna go to windows
<arso> i found osmething on the drivers site
<arso> bb
<Emess> ewwww
<arso1234> goddamn it i need help
<arso1234>  The ext2fs.sys driver did not mount that volume for some reason, or it mounted it read-only.
<arso1234> Please run the mountdiag diagnosis tool, which you can download here: mountdiag.exe.
<arso1234> Please run it at the command prompt and give it the letter of the drive you want to examine, for example:
<arso1234> mountdiag G:
<arso1234> The tool will give you a hint on how to resolve the problem. (Note: The mountdiag tool reads data only; it does not attempt to modify anything.)
<arso1234> omg i am screwed
<arso1234> i am using
<arso1234> fs driver
<arso1234> to run ext3 on windows
<arso1234> worked fine for a week
<arso1234> but today
<arso1234> it aint working
<arso1234> i get"not formatted, wanna format"
<Riddell> ** testers needed:  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/ dapper main
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> can so help? i have a laserjet 1020 hp printer, it is installed and works after installation onetime fine. however if i want to print sth later (in dapper) it just does nothing..no error message..and the device is recognised properly!
<Jack1> dont worry i have found a way now thx
<monomaniacpat> kubuntu has over-written some gnome options. I don't like it - how can I return gnome to it's former glory?
<sensei> monomaniacpat: Probably you can't, unless you've made some backup
<monomaniacpat> sensei: would kubuntu retain priority if I had installed it first and then installed ubuntu-desktop?
<sensei> Don't know how kubuntu works on that level really, but that doesn't sound likely
<monomaniacpat> sensei: could I try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop? It would work because it's a meta-package? How would I find out the relevent packages?
<sensei> No idea really, but I assume reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would work
<serveri> Hi
<snikker> what serial console software con i use for read from serial line?
<Philip5> serial line?
<snikker> Philip5: serial port
<v3ctor> minicom
<snikker> v3ctor: ok now i try
<serveri> I need graphical interface for mysql. Tell me, what name of the package?
<_Shade_> hi there
<thilak123> hey world's most secure Instant messenger has arrived
<Dannilonglegs_> it has?
<Dannilonglegs_> What is it?
<thilak123> its open source
<Dannilion> that's good
<thilak123> http://digg.com/software/World_s_Most_Secure_Instant_Messenger_is_here_!!
<Dannilion> what's it called
<thilak123> its called CSpace
<thilak123> Its Peer to peer
<thilak123> and you can text chat, share files, remote desktop
<Dannilion> sounds good for everyone who isn't on a throttling ISP
<Jack1> hi i hvae probs with a printer in kubuntu dapper, all done what is said there it still doesnt work...http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/.
<Jack1> i dont get it
<Jack1> sensei hi+
<Jack1> are u there?
<Jack1> hi i hvae probs with a printer in  dapper, all done what is said there it still doesnt work...http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/.
<Jack1> anone any idea?
<sensei> I wouldn't touch someone elses printing problems with a 10 ft pole
<Jack1> hi you..no its just it works one time after install..then not anymore..it says the firmware has to sent evyrtime to the device
<Jack1> as if the hotplug wouldnt work
<sensei> Ok
<Jack1> sensei what he wrote there and what i read in the forums it should work and it sounds sane doesnt it?http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<sensei> I wouldn't touch someone elses printing problems with a 10 ft pole
<Jack1> well ok
<Jack1> why not?
<sensei> Because they're a drag
<sensei> Usually
<Jack1> what do u mean? well i see its really not easy it wasnt in breezy too
<Jack1> the drivers and dapper
<jakke77> now i have kubuntu \,,/
<sensei> Congrats jakke77
<jakke77> kiitos
<centyx> greetings programs
<jakke77> no i need need start remove "some" programms :)
<wimpies> anybody here that can help me with a samba setup ?
<sensei> wimpies: Just ask a question instead
<wimpies> well it was because it was a bit off topic.
<sensei> If someone can and want to he/she probably will ;)
<sensei> samba is a part of kubuntu afaik
<wimpies> if smbclient works for some user /share but the windows XP client cannot connect
<wimpies> claing 'the account is not authorized to log in from this station'
<wimpies> what might be wrong ?
<bobbin> Hello...can anybody here help me with a TKinter problem I have with a Python script I'm trying to write?
<wimpies> I tried to 'up' the loglevel to get more info messages but I seem unable to change it to some more detailed level
<sensei> Are you intentionally using domains ?
<wimpies> euh no
<wimpies> just a desktop with a laptop
<sensei> Are you using domains? :)
<wimpies> well I am not sure
<sensei> Post your conf on pastebin
<wimpies> ok ... hold on
<centyx> using kontact, i'm trying to use an imap resource for storing my data. when i try to save a todo or journal entry, i get "no writable resource found"
<sensei> bobbin: Just ask, or try #python
<centyx> i've set my imap resource as default
<centyx> any ideas?
<sensei> Set up a writable resource? ;)
<wimpies> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17256
<serveri> I can't compile Digest::SHA1 perl module on Ubuntu 6.06 for AMD x 64
<centyx> sensei: I thought I had done that. I'm using uw-imap. I created a directory and the subfolders under it using kmail
<bobbin> sensei: All I wanted to do was get a loop running to update the positions of some unpacked canvas items. But between the example program and the one I'm working on the loop falls flat.
<serveri> Help to compile Digest::SHA1 perl module on Ubuntu 6.06 for AMDx64
<sensei> wimpies: I'm no samba ninja to be honest, but try adding security = user
<SinnerG> hmm got a problem
<SinnerG> All my keys work on my keyb except the ones where I need to press Alt Gr :s
<sensei> bobbin: Okay, I can't help you without looking at the code, and that question is more suitable for #python really
<bobbin> ok
<wimpies> sensei : nope ... i think it is default.  I use swat to admin samba and it shows 'user' security
<sensei> Ah ok
<SinnerG> and when I run setxkbmap I also get a segfault :s
<sensei> wimpies: Since I'm neither a samba ninja and most certainly not a windows one, I'm out of ideas
<sensei> SinnerG: Have you tried KDEs keyboard tools ?
<SinnerG> hmm whats the name?
<SinnerG> And if you mean settings : its correct there
<SinnerG> Belgian KB
<sinnerg> grmbbl :p
<sinnerg> anyway to disable enter <remove thingy? :P
<sinnerg> I seem to have the habbit of pressing it alot of times ;p
<sensei> In kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard layout ?
<sinnerg> or shift <remove thingy
<sinnerg> whatever ;p
<sinnerg> yes
<sinnerg> been there sensei
<sinnerg> its correct
<sinnerg> BE
<sinnerg> only my 3th keys wont work
<sinnerg> like the pipe one :s
<sinnerg> but when I'm in pure console
<sinnerg> it does work
<sinnerg> *shell
<sinnerg> without X loaded that is
<wimpies> sensei : got it, fwiw it was encrypt password that has to be set to 'yes'
<sensei> wimpies: Ooh, I'll remember that one
<sensei> sinnerg: It's not just the language, have you set the correct keyboard model?
<ahmuck_jr> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sinnerg> well, its just a general keyb
<sensei> sinnerg: Still, play around with those settings
<sinnerg> and what about that setkb cmd that is segfaulting?
<lucas> !avi
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !ogg
<ubotu> I know nothing about ogg
<DaSkreech> Silly bot :)
<centyx> ok, I've tried w/ courier-imap now as well.
<centyx> kmail automatically created the folders
<centyx> but it still sais no writable resource
<serveri> I need graphic administrative interface for MySQL
<heretic> Hey all
<Heretic_01> Im finally on ubuntu
<Philip5> serveri: there are both webbase and others
<centyx> Heretic_01: :)
<imbrandon> serveri: mysqladmin ?
<Heretic_01> centyx:  mate.
<Heretic_01> How do i, install java for firefox :S
<Heretic_01> I have no idea, could you please help me.
<imbrandon> good job Heretic_01
<imbrandon> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Heretic_01> nice
<Heretic_01> thankyou
<Heretic_01> i also managed to install my driver from that package manager :S
<Heretic_01> or whatever it is.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Heretic_01> i just ticked the box and went apply
<Heretic_01> is that all i needed to do.
<Heretic_01> afer that it downloaded it.
<imbrandon> yup
<centyx> ok this is weird.  everytime i start up kontact, it tells me that it needs to create the resource folders ( even tho it's already created them ).
<imbrandon> centyx: are they readable ?
<Heretic_01> also i have another hardrive
<Heretic_01> it wont let me access
<Heretic_01> a slave :(
<Heretic_01> with all my music on it.
<Heretic_01> and it says it cant "mount" it or something :S
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<DaSkreech> Whoops:) Ignore that :)
<Heretic_01> :S
<Heretic_01> and also whats good for playing Mp3s :O
<imbrandon> amarok
<Heretic_01> where can i get that lol
<Heretic_01> Sorry for being a n00b
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/05/amarok-141-released/
<Heretic_01> thankyou mate.
<Heretic_01> Im over windows.
<centyx> imbrandon: good question
<imbrandon> centyx: you know how to check or do you need me to walk you though it >
<centyx> imbrandon: i got it
<centyx> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> np
<lucas> help
<imbrandon> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lucas> i cant find the package "libxine-extracodecs" in Adept
<lucas> :)
<imbrandon> lucas: you need universe and multibverse enabled
<sensei> !libxine-extracodecss
<sensei> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecss
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs
<imbrandon> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sensei> Isn't there something similar to that? o.O
<Heretic_01> when i drag a box... on the desktop.
<Heretic_01> Like click and drag
<Heretic_01> its really jerky
<Heretic_01> is that normal?
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sensei> Should cover it
<imbrandon> Heretic_01: all depends on your computer
<lucas> imbrandon: i have them enabled
<centyx> I made the permissions on the imap folders match my other imap folders, but kontact's still unable to save  "unable to save"
<lucas> imbrandon: but still nothing
<imbrandon> lucas: apparently not, can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<lucas> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> centyx: hmm that was my only idea
<imbrandon> wait imap ?
<centyx> imbrandon: yea, i'm trying to use an imap resource in kontact
<imbrandon> what about the permissions on the server folder where your imap is stored
<imbrandon> since its imap i would try a diffrent client ( mozilla-thunderbird ) just to rules out the sever and make sure its the client having the problems
<imbrandon> centyx: ^^
<centyx> imbrandon: the mail part's working fine. I'm just trying to use kontact's capability of storing ical data in imap folders
<lucas> imbrandon: there you are: http://pastebin.ca/79526
<centyx> imbrandon: funny thing is, my contacts imap folder is working fine, it's just the calendar/journal/tasks ones that aren't working
<Heretic_01> hey guys
<centyx> Heretic_01: hey
<Heretic_01> Sorry
<Heretic_01> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Heretic_01> how do i run that :S
<Heretic_01> what is it.
<centyx> openpgp key
<imbrandon> Heretic_01: there is instructions on that page
<imbrandon> lucas: do this .. no quotes
<lucas> sure
<imbrandon> " kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list "
<imbrandon> got that open ?
<lucas> yes
<imbrandon> copy and paste this in there
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<imbrandon> and save it
<imbrandon> then tell me when you got that done
<Heretic_01> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<lucas> kdesu didnt work. sudo did
<Heretic_01> i thoughts that whats i do.
<DaSkreech> Heretic_01: Nope :)
<DaSkreech> Heretic_01: Are you using Adept?
<Heretic_01> i have no idea.
<Heretic_01> lol
<Heretic_01> Im the biggest n00b.
<DaSkreech> Heretic_01: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Heretic_01> Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'll assume Kubuntu :)
<bluedragon> hi
<DaSkreech> ok then Menu -> System -> Synaptic
<lucas> imbrandon: done
<bluedragon> it seems i cant play sound with amarok ..
<bluedragon> system sounds work with arts
<bluedragon> but nothing with amarok :S
<imbrandon> ok lucas paste this whole line in konsole without quotes " sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y install libxine-extracodecs && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade "
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sensei> ^^bluedragon
<bluedragon> sensei: thanks :)
<imbrandon> bluedragon: what are you trying to play and what version of amarok ?
<Heretic_01> Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Heretic_01> :S
<bluedragon> newest version
<bluedragon> one mom
<Heretic_01> it says i dont have permission
<imbrandon> Heretic_01:
<bluedragon> 1.3.9
<bluedragon> newest in kubuntu
<lucas> imbrandon: one question: shall i replace my source.list with the one you gave me?
<Heretic_01> imbrandon:  can we please discuss this in priv i cant keep up mate lol
<imbrandon> lucas: yes
<lucas> imbrandon: k
<Heretic_01> [00:08]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Heretic_01> how do i register lol
<Heretic_01> imbrandon:
<imbrandon> Heretic_01: check pm again
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<centyx> imbrandon: I got it working. You have to setup your imap account as a "Disconnected IMAP" account
<imbrandon> ahh
<centyx> in kmail that is
<DaSkreech> Heretic_01: Gtting help?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I finally got a fix for the two packages we couldn't get updated :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Well man don't keep me sweating!!
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I documented here on my forums:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=560.0
<DaSkreech> Nice name for the forums :)
<Hawkwind> Heh, thanks :)
<jpatrick> Hawkwind: your sig's got my browser wrong
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Of course. Duh!!!
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: What does it say for your browser and what are you actually using ?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: You mean jpatrick?
<jpatrick> Hawkwind: it says Mozilla instead of Konqueror
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ooops, it's too early for me to read completely yet :P
* Hawkwind Goes and grabs his first Arizona Peach Ice Tea of the day to help wake him up
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Did it work for ya ?
<DaSkreech> I'd need to try it :)
<Hawkwind> Well get busy will ya :P
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to find out the best collabrative project planning software
<bill[1] > I'm running kdevelop on ubuntu (not kubuntu) and its horribley unstable.  Is it this way in kubuntu too?
* DaSkreech shrugs
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone tell me what I need to put in Section "Screen" in xorg.conf to force it to use 60hz ? (It keeps on using 75)
<ray_> Hi there all, my question is how do I block email addresses, like without a name, but the assdess from a sever, in Evolution, ands is it possible
<ray_> sorry about spelling mistakes
<DaSkreech> In kontact?
<ray_> come again
<bluedragon_> anyone can tell me what kind of group is the "dialout" and "dip" group? what are they for ?
<ray_> gee--- there is sooooo munh going on in here
<kankoka> wenas
<DaSkreech> bluedragon_: I would guess dialup
<kankoka> amarok 1.4.1 :D
<kankoka> :P
<gemidjy> Amarok 1.4.1 is awsome
<kankoka> yeah
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<kankoka> but i cant listen lastfm streams :*(
<gemidjy> kankoka: why?
<kankoka> i read a article where
<bluedragon_> hm sry.. wlan isnt such a stable connection :S
<bluedragon_> now my question again, what is the "dip" group for?
<kankoka> for listen lastfm radios by firefox
<kankoka> but dont work me
<kankoka> x'D
<bluedragon_> ?? a group for listening lastfm radios ??
<bluedragon_> hm sry probably wasnt for me^^
<DaSkreech> kankoka: Try it in amarok :)
<heretic> imbrandon:
<heretic> you there mate?
<kankoka> DaSkreech: mmm
<kankoka> ill search a bit more
<kankoka> x'D
<larson9999> bluedragon_: dip is the group in which my says i belong
<heretic> imbrandon: mate, i didnt catch your MSN.
<larson9999> if i compress a mount with rar and the file gets too big, will it 'split itself' into more than one file or is there something i have to do to make that happen?
<mcscruff> hi, i have a shared (samba) hdd, mounted as /Storage on my Desktop pc , but the permissions are all messed up and i cant write to some dirs without being root, is there anyway i can change it so all the folders can be written to by anyone?
<larson9999> mcscruff i think 'sudo chmod -R 777 /Storage' should do it
<larson9999> mcscruff: you can 'man chmod' to check my syntax
<mcscruff> kk ty
<bluedragon__> hm
<mcscruff> will that change all file permissions too#?
<larson9999> mcsruff the -R should be recursive meaning it'll include files and subdirectories.  you might need a * i forget as i don't do that much
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Depends on what you are using to do the raring I suspect
<Paradosso> where has the gtk fonts & styles option gone in kcontrol when upgranding to kde 3.5.3?!
<larson9999> DaSkreech: either cli or ark
<DaSkreech> larson9999: You can get ark to do rar? Sweet :)
<larson9999> DaSkreech: yeah, if you install rar, ark picks it up like it does the other methods it uses
<DaSkreech> larson9999: You bought rar?
<DaSkreech> You would think that it can do lz7 :(
<GaiaX11> How do i translate an English page into another language using mozilla? Is there a moz plugin for that?
<larson9999> kinda slow though.  it'll take a while for me to get to the point where it needs splitting
<larson9999> DaSkreech: if you mean did i
<larson9999> DaSkreech: if you mean did i 'sudo apt-get install rar', yeah
<heretic> does anyone no the command to get AMSN?
<heretic> sudo apt-get amsn
<Hobbsee> heretic: sudo apt-get install amsn?
<SystematicDub> Hi
<Dunedan> Is there any possibility to perform a text-based installation of kubuntu?
<gemidjy> Dunedan: use the Alternate CD
<Dunedan> alternate cd?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: In that kase. i guess so :)
<SystematicDub> dunedan: scroll down near the bottom of the download page
<Dunedan> ah thx, all right
<Dunedan> hm, anybody here who installed kubuntu on a macbook?
<SystematicDub> dunedan: the alternates are actually on the mirror sites you go to from the download page :) but you probably got that!  oh and this probably isn't any help but I know you can install on a macs (I've seen it on another kind of mac notebook....powerbook if I'm not mistaken)
<Dunedan> SystematicDub: There is a big difference between linux on an powerbook and on an macbook
<SystematicDub> dunedan: also macbooks are kinda new, right?
<SystematicDub> dunedan: you can totally tell I am not Mac savvy...hehe
<Dunedan> SystematicDub: yeah. And they use EFI instead of OpenFirmware.
<SystematicDub> dunedan: I heard something about that!  Hmmmm well this forum is normally teeming with more replys and answers (must be a slow time) maybe post this question later, and you might catch a macbook user.
<Dunedan> SystematicDub: I found some tutorials for installations, but until now I couldn't get it completly working. But I'm still trying.
<snikker> when i make a .deb pakege for the kernel, i've got this error message: "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 not in control info" how fix it?
<SystematicDub> dunedan: ahhh at least you know there are other macbook users!
<Dunedan> SystematicDub: yes, and some of them are quite good at hacking some drivers :-)
<moparisthebest> when I delete somthing, where does it go?
<sensei> moparisthebest: Depends on how you delete it
<moparisthebest> because it doesnt give me any more space on my harddrive
<moparisthebest> i just press delete
<moparisthebest> so its gotta go someplace i think
<bigredradio> Is there a PPC channel for kubuntu?
<sensei> moparisthebest: See the litter bin in your lower right corner ?
<larson9999> moparisthebest: in konqueror?  if so, it goes to your trash
<sensei> Or rather, do you see 'a' litter bin
<moparisthebest> ah i do now, lol thanks alot
<moparisthebest> i knew it was somthign easy
<sensei> np
<heretic> anyone here use amaroK? How do i get mp3 support
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SystematicDub> hey noob question but is there a thing you can do to totally delete stuff? (like the shift+del combo in windoze)
<sensei> heretic: For future questions, may I suggest things like http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=mp3+kubuntu+amarok&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<sensei> Shift+del ?
<larson9999> SystematicDub: yeah, it's shift+del
<larson9999> SystematicDub: most likely that is if you're in a gui app like konqueror.
<bigredradio> Is there a PPC channel for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> bigredradio: This is it
<TheHighChild> larson9999: shift+delete works for me
<SystematicDub> larson9999: okay was a bit afraid to do some button pushing! hehe thanks
<heretic>  i know about the free formats, but i just want to enable mp3 support in amaroK
<sensei> SystematicDub: Don't be, you learn by fscking up
<sensei> heretic: Eh?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > heretic
<pussfeller> is the standard dapper install cd a LIVE cd, ie one i can use so reinstall grub after i install windows?
<sensei> DaSkreech: He's an illiterate, don't bother
<larson9999> SystematicDub: hopely you've already learned the backing up thing first
<TheHighChild> pussfeller:  yes, the desktop cd
<DaSkreech> Just a little slow :) Obviously read the information. Just didn't grok it :0
<pussfeller> thanks TheHighChild
<SystematicDub> sensei: hehe so true so true!  Tho I just got the thing and I'm pratically gushing over it!
<TheHighChild> pussfeller: sudo grub-install /dev/***
<SystematicDub> larson9999: backing up thing?
<larson9999> SystematicDub: yeah
<larson9999> SystematicDub: backing up you're data before you go mucking around
<sensei> Or skip it for that authentic adrenaline rush ;)
<TheHighChild> When I started tux, it was a nightmare. I wiped out at least 2 dozen windows installs (or thought I did, I was a noob hehe)
<DaSkreech> heretic: Got that ?
<SystematicDub> larson9999: hehe backing up is a foreign word too me (windoze just won't do it without the install cd)  tho I've kept my machine lean so if it does go down it's no prob....but with kubuntu I'm going too be doing a bit more stuff...so please teach me!
<sensei> SystematicDub: Get an extra HD and copy your important stuff to, burn it to a CD or a DVD or whatever
<sensei> If you're really serious, get a RAID system
<holoton1> I have a network shared SMB folder that I can access like smb://servername/sharedfolder/ . How do I symlink that shared folder to my home directory? Also note that this is in a mobile environment (local computer is a laptop), so the shared folder won't always be available, and I've heard that can cause problems if you don't set it up correctly
<sensei> you don't symlink it, you mount it
<holoton1> Mount then symlink? A symlink is what I want in the end, but I do suppose I need to mount it first. How would I go about that?
<sensei> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=mount+samba+share&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<SystematicDub> sensei: hehe ahhh ok HDD's are out...so is RAID then.  CD's I've tried....but not dvd's.  Oh! or you could transfer the files over to another comp....but thats pretty unsafe!  Oh got to go, thanks everyone!
<holoton1> sensei: I have tried that - My problem is this being a mobile environment, how do I avoid my laptop hanging when it tries to mount a folder that isn't there?"
<sensei> holoton1: There's probably some nifty way of doing it, but I'd hack a bash script together, and ping it and rely on the return code
<sensei> Then again, I'm not all that picky
<sensei> I'm not sure, but just maybe a smbmount isn't blocking at all, have you tried?
<holoton1> sensei: not yet, I've just heard that it may be the case if you try to mount a samba share, and it isn't there at boot, you could experience a hang..
<zorglu1> a hang ? or a delay and then it goes on ?
<sensei> Not a hang longer than the timeout
<holoton1> either / or
<zorglu1> maybe you can tune this timeoutthen
<holoton1> I haven't tested it, as it seemed reasonable, and appeared to be a common problem
<sensei> Nah, not a hang, longer boot time than average, maybe.. But you could always put it in /etc/rc.local  and append a & after it, to fork it
<sensei> Don't worry :)
<holoton1> & just says not to wait if the script is delayed, correct?
<sensei> Not really, but that's the general effect, yes :)
<wilfredH> can anyone tell me who decides where apps go in the k menu? I've found a mistake.
<zorglu1> Assuming home directories are stored under /home,       edit /etc/auto.master and add the following line "/home /usr/sbin/smbautomount --timeout 60"       # echo "/home /usr/sbin/smbautomount --timeout 60"       >> /etc/auto.master
<sensei> Try: sleep 10 &
<zorglu1> from http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/smbfs/
<sensei> in a terminal
<zorglu1> holoton1: not that it is a direct solution. but likely a lead to follow
<holoton1> zorglu1: Thanks!
<wilfredH> !packages
<holoton1> I'm learning, slowly but surely.
<ubotu> You can browse and search the packages in Ubuntu in synaptic, adept and online on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<holoton1> You folks may be interested in a project I'm working on here:
<holoton1> http://freegeekmissoula.com/
<slow-motion> bye
<sensei> Wow, never heard of smbautomount
<holoton1> thanks again guys, take care!
<linuxproblem> hey
<linuxproblem> how can i copy an folder
<linuxproblem> on shell
<sensei> cp -rf dir newname
<linuxproblem> what is rf?
<sensei> man cp
<felix_E> hi @all
<sensei> hi
<linuxproblem> on desktop
<nico8481> hi
<linuxproblem> i want copy the folder on desktop
<sensei> What's stopping you ?
<felix_E> anyone been able to get amarok 1.4.x working on kubuntu? amarok-arts doesn't seem to be available for that version. and xine doesn't work with artsd...
<linuxproblem> hehe i am on with live cd
<sensei> Then you have a problem
<linuxproblem> i have mountet my linux partition !cauz there are the files!
<linuxproblem> i can see the folder now!
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<linuxproblem> but how can i copy to burn it !?
<linuxproblem> i only see the files on shell
<DaSkreech> Where did you mount it to?
<linuxproblem> mnt
<felix_E> or is there probably a way to enable arts-support for xine?
<felix_E> why has it been dropped anyway...
<sensei> felix_E: I didn't know they had dropped it.. What do you mean exactly ?
<linuxproblem> the folder where i want to copy is in /home/cashmoneybrother/desktop/eigeneDateien!  i want copy to desktop on live cd here! can anyone tell me a command for this
<linuxproblem> i have chroot to /mnt !
<DaSkreech> linuxproblem: You need to be superuser to do that
<DaSkreech> felix_E: I assume you mean in KDE4?
<linuxproblem> sudo mount! sudo chroot!
<linuxproblem> i have !superuser rights
<sensei> Isn't the desktop on the cd or in the ram ?
<linuxproblem> desktop from live cd is in ram
<chavo> linuxproblem, you don't need to chroot
<linuxproblem> i have chroot
<zorglu1> linuxproblem: " i want copy to desktop on live cd here!" you will have trouble with that :) you cant write on the live cd..
<sensei> So how/why would you want to copy a file to that desktop?
<linuxproblem> cauz i want to burn it
<sensei> And you must copy it to burn it ?
<linuxproblem> yes
<chavo> linuxproblem, why did you chroot, the chroot won't see the cd filesystem
<sensei> Why?
<felix_E> sensei, daskreech: no, not kde4. im running kde 3.5.3. amarok 1.3.9 works fine with the amarok-arts engine. however, this engine is not available for amarok 1.4.x. xine seems to lack support for arts output as of dapper.
<linuxproblem> if i dont chroot i cant seee the files
<linuxproblem> ok i tell u aggain! i am now online with live cd! and i want copy files from my linux partiton hda3 ! cauz i cant login there
<linuxproblem> and i need the files!
<linuxproblem> so i must copy it on cd!
<chavo> linuxproblem, youre not listening to us
<sensei> linuxproblem: Seriously... forget everything.. Just boot the live cd, cd do the mounted drive and run mkisofs and cdrecord on that image for whatever you want to burn
<felix_E> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189348
<sensei> OR, use whatever burn program you want and look the files up and use that
<chavo> !
<linuxproblem> yeah but i cant see the files!
<linuxproblem> only on shell
<linuxproblem> i cant only see files from hard disk mapper
<linuxproblem> i cant see files from hda3! this is my linux partiton where i cant login!
<sensei> I give up..
<linuxproblem> i only see the files in the shell !
<zorglu1> linuxproblem: relax, slow down and describe your issue in simple words
<sensei> Have fun chrooting your ram memory or whatever it is that you're doing
<DaSkreech> linuxproblem: If you copy the files to the Desktop they will disappaer
<zorglu1> linuxproblem: and dont use technical term
<linuxproblem> ok tell me what should i do now?
<zorglu1> linuxproblem: just told you. slow down, rewind and start again
<linuxproblem> ok
<linuxproblem> how can i copy the files in the shell to desktop?
<felix_E> anyone an idea who might be able to tell me more about the xine-arts thingy? using the kmplayer-part for kaffeine is extremly annoying (not working keyboard-shortcuts and such...)
<felix_E> ... and i'd really like to use that shiny new amarok-version
<zorglu1> felix_E: if the issue is about amarok, the channel #amarok is quite helpfull
<alexicon> felix_E: is yours broken too
<linuxproblem> also i tell u all aggain
<zorglu1> is there a ~/Desktop on ubuntu ?
<alexicon> my amarok-xine cant find sound device
<alexicon> the new amarok doesnt work, nor does the 1.3.9
<linuxproblem> my linux partiton doesnt work! so i am online now with an live CD! and i need files from my linux partition! i have mounted the partion! and cann see the files in the shell now!
<felix_E> zorglu1: actually, its not. its about xine on dapper not supporting arts. and amarok-1.4 on ubuntu not shipping with amarok-arts engine.
<mcscruff> 6797: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<mcscruff> SMB connection failed
<mcscruff> help ^^^
<linuxproblem> and how can i copy the files on my desktop here
<sensei> linuxproblem: Forget everything you think you know...
<felix_E> alexicon: have you tried using the amarok-arts engine for 1.3.9? that should work fine with arts.
<sensei> What you're suggesting is just flat out rediciolous
<linuxproblem> ?
<alexicon> felix_E: i havent, i dont particularly like arts...
<linuxproblem> and now
<zorglu1> felix_E: ah ok :)
<alexicon> but i might give it a go, because i cant get mpdscribble to work for some reason either :'(
<mcscruff> linuxproblem: find the files you want to copy in konqueror , right click them and copy, then paste them where you want...
<alexicon> yeah xine in general has problems on kubuntu
<linuxproblem> doesnt work in konqueror
<zorglu1> sensei: ) linuxproblem: how can i copy the files in the shell to desktop? <- do you know the answer to this one ?
<alexicon> xine-ui errors as well
<linuxproblem> i cant see the partiton there!
<linuxproblem> i dont know the answer
<sensei> zorglu1: I sure do. He's an illiterate ADHD sufferer
<linuxproblem> i cant only see in konquerer hard disk mappeR! but its on hda3!
<felix_E> alexicon: jep. it seems as if someone has dropped arts support from xine altogether :(
<linuxproblem> i am a linux nooooooooob!
<alexicon> yeah felix_E thats what im seeing
<linuxproblem> i have no idea what i can do now!
<alexicon> felix_E: does your amarok say it cannot find sound device?
<sikor_sxe> i try to use kpowersafe. therefore i need powersafed, which itsself need acpid, which refuses to run because the "device" is used already, suppossedly by a process kacpid, which i cannot kill. what can i do?
<zorglu1> sensei: ADHD ?
<sensei> zorglu1: Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder
<alexicon> felix_E: do you think this is just a kde issue? and if i got fluxbox or something else there wouldnt be a device problem?
<zorglu1> sensei: yep seems a credible diagnostique
* alexicon is being too hopeful
<linuxproblem> damn i need the f......ing files
<alexicon> amarok.. :'(
<Cntryboy> Anyone know if I can send files through kopete in the aim part?
<sensei> zorglu1: The funny part is that I've told him exactly what to do, but he was too busy driving his own bus that he just woulnd't jump onto mine
<sponix> alexicon:  its just a freaking mp3/ogg player, fire up xmms, beep-media-player, or something ?
<linuxproblem> sensei i dont understood it!
<alexicon> Cntryboy: i couldnt send files in kopete
<Cntryboy> grr
<linuxproblem> i am german! my english is not the BEST!
<Cntryboy> does gaim work good with kde?
<alexicon> sponix: i like the scrobbler part of amarok <3
<linuxproblem> can u tell me in simple words what i should do
<alexicon> i use mpd as my backup player
<sensei> Noooo? For real? I could never have guessed
<alexicon> and mpdscribble isnt working on this kubuntu install either
<sponix> Cntryboy:  works fine for me
<Cntryboy> apt-get install gaim?
<felix_E> alexicon: no, not really a kde-issue. but kde uses artsd as default sound daemon. you could always set up software-mixing with alsa and use the alsa-output provided by xine.
<sponix> Cntryboy:  gaim is glib/gtk based
<sponix> Cntryboy:  sure, apt-get install gaim should work for ya
<Cntryboy> yup thats it
<alexicon> felix_E: my alsamixer is working, so i thought i was using alsa and not arts now
<Cntryboy> kk thx man
<sensei> alexicon: That's two completely different things
<sensei> On different levels
<alexicon> yes i know sensi
<sponix> fek:  yeah, that kinds kills me, why use arts, alsa works prefectly fine ... esd is another example, why bother
<alexicon> but neither work frustratingly
<sikor_sxe> how can i kill kacpid?
* alexicon needs her scrobble on
<alexicon> :P
<alexicon> its a small irk
<alexicon> but a definate one
<alexicon> i really dont like xmms
<sponix> alexicon:  wtf is a scrobble ?
<felix_E> alexicon: artsd probably uses alsa. but as long as you haven't got a proberly working soft- or hardware-mixing config, only one program (artsd!) can use the sound output device concurrently...
<sensei> alexicon: Okay, so it'd be fruitless to try and get artsd going if alsa isn't
<alexicon> last.fm sponix
<mcscruff> Hi, im trying to mount a samba share , sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //mcscruff-desktop/Storage /Storage  ---but i get 6828: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<sponix> alexicon:  hmm, whats a fm  -- freshmeat ?
* alexicon sighs the crux in kubuntu :'(
<alexicon> sponix: http://last.fm its a music site
<zorglu1> mcscruff: smell like a authorization issue. like wrong username/passwd
<alexicon> collects data about what music you listen to
<sensei> sponix: Micronesia
<jpatrick> alexicon: it is THE music site
<felix_E> linuxproblem: didnt quite follow the whole discussion but if you want we could try to get your problem solved in german :)
<sensei> Federal State of Micronesia
<alexicon> hehe yeah jpatrick ;)
<linuxproblem> ja besser wre das
<sensei> Not here though
<sponix> alexicon:  I've got ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu desktops all installed -- and that thingy seems to work just fine for me
<felix_E> sure
<linuxproblem> felix in privat ok
<sponix> alexicon:  of course, I've never tried to open it, or use it, but I think it works :)
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> sponix: which version of amarok?
<linuxproblem> felix e privat geht bei mir nicht
<sponix> 1.4.0 kde 3.5.3
<felix_E> linuxproblem: /join #linuxproblem_de
<sponix> alexicon:  just opened it, seems to work ..
<alexicon> hm sponix you lucky guy :P
<mcscruff> zorglu1: i cant mount it but i can see it and have read/write in konqueror tho :S
<sponix> alexicon:  what _exactly_ was your issue ?
<alexicon> the application runs, it just says it either cant find my sound device, or cant find the audio decoder
<linuxproblem> k
<alexicon> 1.4 only has the xine engine which it really doenst seem to like at all
<sponix> alexicon:  what sound module (chipset), and what support do you have
<Dannilion> alexicon, try turning off your system sounds
<alexicon> how do i do that Dannilion in kcontrol??
<zorglu1> mcscruff:  ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) <- this one seems quite clear. your server dont let you read write
<zorglu1> mcscruff: let you = allow you
<alexicon> sponix: im not sure sponix its a dell inspiron 600m laptop
<Dannilion> alexicon: Sound and Multimedia
<mcscruff> zorglu1: i'll go look back at the setup
* alexicon tries Dannilion's way
<Dannilion> There's a tickbox for Enable the System Sounds
<Dannilion> untick it, and click apply
<Dannilion> then restart amarok and change the engine to xine
<alexicon> ok will try
<alexicon> actually i thought it might be firefox interfering
<alexicon> but i'll try this too
<sponix> alexicon:  xine is my only sound engine thingy listed ... I've installed mplayer, vlc, xine-ui, totem-xine
* Dannilion had exactly the same problem on Monday
<sponix> alexicon:  and a couple hundred other multimedia packages ;)
<DaSkreech> Ah I hate kopete :)
<Dannilion> There seems to be a bug with alsa and xine not being able to have two sound sources at once
<sponix> Dannilion:  normally similar problems are fixed in a similar fashion -- worth a shot ;)
<alexicon> Dannilion: ive had thta in the past on other distros too...
<Dannilion> yup
<TBKDan> Bit of a hurry to get something installed... does Kubuntu have the ability to boot off of a USB drive?
<sponix> Dannilion:  alsa in general has had issues with that off and on, OSS use to let me do 8+ sounds pumped in at the same time, different progs, or the same
<sponix> DaSkreech:  kopete is gay, I still stick with gaim
<alexicon> nope Dannilion :'( says it cannot find a decoder
<sponix> alexicon:  yeah, its not really a distro specific issue
<Dannilion> Can't find a decoder? That's not what I got...
<alexicon> hrmm
<Dannilion> you've installed all the extra codecs?
<alexicon> previously it couldnt find the audio device...
<alexicon> yeah Dannilion i can listen to mp3s in mpd
<alexicon> actually had another problem where that kcdripper thing couldnt find lame encoders either...
<alexicon> seems to be a lot of audio bugs in this....
<alexicon> i might downgrade back to that 1.3.9 version of amarok
<Dannilion> yeah
<Dannilion> OK, I've actually just managed to fix the sound issue
<sponix> alexicon:  I'm not really familure with deb's, but can you get a listing of your packages installed and spit them out to a pastebin ?
<alexicon> :o
<Dannilion> my one, anyhow
<Dannilion> I changed it all from alsa to oss
<alexicon> hm
<Dannilion> in KControl and in ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<sponix> kern still has oss backward compat, on 2.6.x riiight ?
<sponix> or are you using a 2.4.x kern ?
<Dannilion> how do I find out?
<zorglu1> Dannilion: funny as the oss you use is likely emulated by alsa
<sponix> uname -a
* Dannilion is using default installation of Kubuntu Dapper
<sponix> zorglu1:  yeah, but it does work better at times :)
<Dannilion> I don't care so long as it works :)
<alexicon> Dannilion: so re-enable the sound in kcontrol and use oss instead of autodetect
<Dannilion> Linux Matilda 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dannilion> I have
<sponix> you all may know how to make lil ubuntu/kubuntu things work, but I sure as hell know a bit more about Linux basics :)
<Dannilion> I don't doubt it
<alexicon> ive used gentoo for 4 years sponix i know stuff
<alexicon> not saying audio has ever been a walk in the park
<Dannilion> My college course's introduction to Linux wasn't very good
<alexicon> i just expected it to be easier with this distro ;P
<Dannilion> I know very little, but would like to get better
<sponix> alexicon:  Summer of 96 I started using slack/fbsd, most of the stuff you're dealing with was a wet dream back then
<Dannilion> In 1996 I'd only ever used a BBC Acorn at school :)
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> amiga++
<Dannilion> We got a Commodore 64 that year, I think
<sponix> like I said, its not really a distro issue, sound is sound, config is config -- some things have better defaults, and easier installs, but its all the same under the hood ;)
<zorglu1> ya bbc acorn :)
<zorglu1> it was a good computer :)
<Dannilion> then in 1997 we got 2 pcs- a 286 and a pentium, which introduced me to the internet
<zorglu1> ok i coded unix kernel back in 89, what do i win ?
* Dannilion curses her memory loss
<alexicon> which version of amarok we you using again Dannilion? 1.4.0?
<Dannilion> 1.4.0 now
<alexicon> kk
<Dannilion> had the same problem with 1.3.9 though
<sponix> Dannilion:  Compaq Presario 425 (486 25Mhz) chiped up to 20Meg of ram, with its massive 250Meg HD was my first functional *nix box
<alexicon> mine still cant find audio decoder for some reason. going to pop back down to 1.3.9
<frankapimenta> hello
<DaSkreech> Whats the issue?
<frankapimenta> i have 1 prob with amarok
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> join the club
<frankapimenta> who want to helpme?
<sponix> seems like its an amarok issue day
<alexicon> whats your issue frankapimenta
<DaSkreech> Whats the issue?
<Dannilion> sponix: sounds good
<frankapimenta> amarok does not work
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> indeed frankapimenta
<alexicon> which version youusing
<frankapimenta> because de engine
<Dannilion> lollypop @ frankapimenta
<Dannilion> Yup
<frankapimenta> lol
<sponix> maybe if I tarball my dot dir for amarok, wanna try my config for it ?
<alexicon> yep
<frankapimenta> yah
<alexicon> go for it sponix
<Dannilion> I just got mine working
<frankapimenta> my your do work?
<frankapimenta> yha but your issue was the same in the engine ?
<Dannilion> yup
<alexicon> xine right frankapimenta
<alexicon> heh
<sponix> let me get the headphones and make sure mine functions before I tarball the config
<TBKDan> Bit of a hurry to get something installed... does Kubuntu have the ability to boot off of a USB drive?
<Dannilion> xine could not load any audio-drivers, using void-engine instead
<frankapimenta> i tried xine engine but didnt work
<sponix> in the mean time, how do I get a full package listing of what I have installed through apt ?
<frankapimenta> void engine?
<frankapimenta> ok
<sponix> someone riddle me that
<frankapimenta> i ll install
<DaSkreech> frankapimenta: What are you trying to play?
<alexicon> howd you dump that with apt sponix
<Dannilion> you don't want void-engine! It's no engine
<frankapimenta> dream theater
<DaSkreech> sponix: dpkg --get-list
<frankapimenta> lool
<frankapimenta> ah ok
<frankapimenta> lool
<frankapimenta> yah yah
<DaSkreech> frankapimenta: What are you trying to play?
<alexicon> cheers
<frankapimenta> sorry my english is not perfect dannilion
<frankapimenta> mp3
<frankapimenta> i my tring to play mp3 files
<DaSkreech> sponix: dpkg --get-selections :)
<Dannilion> that's fine frankapimenta
<frankapimenta> i' gona try amarok with void engine
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > frankapimenta
<DaSkreech> frankapimenta: Read that :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<frankapimenta> i'll feadback soon
<Dannilion> frankapimenta: don't try and use the void-engine, it won't work
<Dannilion> instead, we're going to get your xine-engine working
<sponix> something tells me this wonderful amarok doesn't do well when you first dump a few thousand songs at it
<sponix> its doing some gay update thing, doesn't want to play my song yet
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> ooh
<alexicon> that just crashed adept
<alexicon> lol
<sponix> doesnt' seem to play the song I specify, but its playing music -- if you call it that :)
<alexicon> lol sponix
<sponix> crazy
<alexicon> my previous problem was that amarok scrolled through my whole collection submitting to last.fm, but not playing any sound heh
<sensei> Why doesn't people use xmms anymore ?
<alexicon> i just dont like xmms
<alexicon> i prefer mpd
<alexicon> and that said
<sensei> Why not? Just out of curiosity
<alexicon> gmpc doesnt work in kubuntu either
<Dannilion> xmms is ugly
<alexicon> just lack of features
<Dannilion> and I can't read the writing on it
<sponix> alexicon:  am I the one picking the songs on this thing, or are you ?
<alexicon> and if im going for lack of features, id rather have a sound daemon
<alexicon> @_@ sponix
<sponix> alexicon:  its nutty, let me try again now that its finally done loading
<sensei> What features are you missing ?
<alexicon> and i dont like the interface on xmms
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sensei> Dannilion: Point taken
<alexicon> like all the amarok features sensei :P
<fiyawerx> has anyone here succesfully used automatix or easybuntu?
<alexicon> its just much more organised
* Dannilion has successfully used automatix
<felix_E> jep. amarok kicks ass. seriously.
<fiyawerx> Dannilion: did you like it?
<Dannilion> yup
<alexicon> all the playlist stuff amarok has, and its general prettiness
<sponix> thing just told me I'm rediscovering my musing with Amarok fast forward -- I just want it to play the right freaking songs :P
<alexicon> if im willing to spend the mem on a music app i want it to sing and dance and look real pretty for me :P
<alexicon> hrmm 1.3.9 wont even load my collection now @_@
<alexicon> this is really unpredictable
<sensei> alexicon: Yeah, all the 8 mbs xmms takes ;)
<alexicon> i can use mpd/mpc/ncmpc fine, which uses next to no mem and is a lovely sound daemon
<sensei> But I'm not arguing FOR xmms, just wondering why people rarely use it anymore
<alexicon> i might just work on getting mpdscribble working
<alexicon> thats easier
<alexicon> i stopped using xmms when i found mpd
<felix_E> alexicon: 1.3.9 didnt load my collection after downgrading from 1.4 either. had to delete the collection.db file
<alexicon> everything in mpd is pipeable
<alexicon> including the sound output
<alexicon> its a great package
<alexicon> and doesnt need me in X to play music
<alexicon> amarok i just started using for novelty value
<alexicon> ok felix_E
<alexicon> ok so 1.3.9 says it plays the track for 1 second, then says its finished
<alexicon> and goes through the whole playlist like that
<sponix> anyone working the amarok chan ?
<alexicon> heh shall we? amarok works fine in other distros tho. including ubuntu
<alexicon> i think this is a kubuntu issue
<sponix> alexicon:  might be, I started with ubuntu this time, and install kubuntu/xubuntu after
<sponix> alexicon:  so, I still have it playing the same track, exactly what do I need to get a specific song ;)
<felix_E> alexicon: sounds like your missing the codecs.
<alexicon> nah felix_E mpd plays mp3ds just fine
<Dannilion> I installed Dapper flight 8 64 bit, then downgraded to i386 on the 31st May (while keeping my /home partition)
<felix_E> alexicon: using the same engine?
<alexicon> amarok might not be able to find the codecs or something. but 1.3.9 isnt complaining about anything. no errors
<Dannilion> didn't have this problem till I completely reformetted and installed the i286 version again
<alexicon> hrm not sure what engine mpd uses
<felix_E> hmkay. which engine? for xine you might want to install "libxine-extracodecs" from universe.
<alexicon> k felix_E will try
<Dannilion> I've got the libxine-extracodecs :P
<alexicon> hrm i dont see that
<alexicon> im sure ive got universe
<alexicon> ive got stuff like mplayer etc.
<alexicon> is that in adept, or just apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<martynda> hi, i set up vsftpd and can log in just fine from a linux machine, however when using filezilla, i get a "Could not retrieve directory listing" error, any help?
<sensei> multiverse \o/
<alexicon> yeah ive got them all :P
<sensei> martynda: Passive vs. active mode?
<martynda> hmm good question, this is for someone else, need to email and ask them
<sensei> That's usually the culprit
<martynda> would that be a setting on the ftp client?
<sensei> Yeah
<martynda> cool, thanks
<sponix> couple people up in the amarok chan now
<alexicon> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sponix> alexicon:  I have it, maybe you need a new sources.list
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> i added all the repositories and update quite frequently @_@
<sponix> alexicon:  minus that one track, I have no sound now --- HAPPY ;)
<alexicon> hey now, i didnt start this ;)
<alexicon> we've got a bunch of people rockin this boat lol
<alexicon> the arts engine wont even install for me :P
<sensei> What is your problems really?
<alexicon> sensei: are you meaning that in a condesending way, or is it just bad english?
<felix_E> alexicon: whats the problem with installing the arts-engine?
<sensei> alexicon: Ok, what are your problems?
<alexicon> its saying its installed in adept, but i dont see it on the list in amarok
<alexicon> i still only have xine engine in amarok
<sensei> (Not in the condescending way)
<DrBair> whenever I mount a cdrom, the mount point becomes owned by UID 400, GID 401. Any ideas?
<alexicon> i tried adding libarts-xine too but that hasnt helped
<felix_E> na, you need amarok-arts
<alexicon> yeah i got that
<alexicon> well adept says i have that
<sensei> Shoud I have asked what the issue was perhaps ?
<DaSkreech> alexicon: can You play oggs?
<felix_E> sudo apt-get install --reinstall amarok-arts
<felix_E> perhaps?
<alexicon> dont have any oggs. but i can play mp3s in different applications. just not amarok
<felix_E> strange, anyway.
<DaSkreech> alexicon: There is one in the Examples Folder
<DaSkreech> Alt+Enter -> type Examples
<DaSkreech> alexicon: do you have libxine-extracodecs?
<monomaniacpat> where does the joystick settings file save to?
<alexicon> no DaSkreech dont have libxine-extracodecs
<alexicon> apt says it isnt there
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Might want to install that :)
<alexicon> but ive got all the repositories
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Sure?
<alexicon> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<monomaniacpat> guys? do you know?
<DaSkreech> alexicon: do you have libxine1c2?
<alexicon> also not available
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Then you don't have multiverse
<alexicon> its uncommented in adept though
<alexicon> whats the actually sources file again?
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Can You pastebin your sources.list?
<alexicon> yeah they are uncommented
<sponix> its /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexicon> yeah
<sponix> I can post mine to pastebin if you like ?
<alexicon> wheres the pastebin?
<alexicon> never used it before
<monomaniacpat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<monomaniacpat> where does the joystick settings file save to?
<alexicon> ok put it in as alexicon sources
<alexicon> only ones not in my sources is security universe...
<sponix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17273
<sponix> thats my current sources.list it has opera web-browser in there also
<monomaniacpat> where does the joystick settings file save to?
<sponix> you can just cp yours to sources.list.crap and then cp that one in
<sponix> sound work pretty decent
<alexicon> whoa thats a lot
<sponix> it has comments from Breezy, wifes box here was Breezy to start with
<sponix> upgrade went well btw :)
<alexicon> lucky you :P
<alexicon> nrrr
<sponix> never mind, I took the Breezy out it seems
<alexicon> whered all the other amarok people go to...
<omeow> lovely xorg.conf configuration for dual monitors... love it love it
<alexicon> this is too big a bug, i think im just going to work with mpdscribble. thats all i want
* DaSkreech hates X.org or ATI
* alexicon hates ati too. nvidia++
* felix_E goes to a pub now, i guess. bitch about broken arts support in xine on dapper :)
<DaSkreech> alexicon: How goes that pastebin? :)
<felix_E> probably file a bug regarding that tomorrow or so...
<felix_E> cya guys
<sensei> When changing my default browser in kcontrol, is there a varible for the url ?
<sensei> opera -remote "openURL("%u","new-page")"
<alexicon> DaSkreech: its called alexicon sources
<sensei> As in %u ?
<alexicon> bye felix_E
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Give us the URL :)
<sponix> anyone tried nuking arts completely ?
<alexicon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17272
<DaSkreech> Thansk
<sponix> I might give that a shot, and just listen to the dep bitches for a bit
<monomaniacpat> Has anyone here used the joystick configurator in KDE?
<alexicon> heh sponix
<alexicon> i kinda wan to try this outside of kde
<sponix> after trying to switch to alsa, etc ... I get a bunch of crashes now for amarok
<alexicon> might give it a go in fluxbox, easier to separate arts there
<sponix> alexicon:  I'm gonna suck the cvs and build it from source, with && without arts support
<alexicon> ok sponix
<sponix> I have xubuntu/xfce, never thought to try it there
<monomaniacpat> do you guys even see my msgs? Just wondering, like..
<sponix> as a diff user etc .. might be worth a shot
<sensei> alexicon: You can just disable arts in kcontrol if not
<sponix> monomaniacpat:  we get them, just ignoring you ;)
<alexicon> yeah sensei i have tried that
<monomaniacpat> lol
<sensei> That's got the same effect as running fluxbox anyways
<monomaniacpat> is there anywhere else that might tell me more about that app?
<DaSkreech> alexicon: ok I see :)
<DaSkreech>  You have multiverse in backports
<alexicon> ah gotcha
* alexicon fixes
<DaSkreech> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> Put multiverse at the end of that line and the one beneath it
<sponix> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<omeow> DaSkreech: You seem to be here quite a bit.
<sponix> the amarok page has a fancy place for the 1.4.1, I'm gonna try the upgrade before I gripe anymore
<DaSkreech> omeow: Shh You'll blow my cover as a bum
<omeow> :)
<omeow> I was hoping you might have some insight into this issue I keep running into; http://omeow.ath.cx/displaymodule-broken.png
<DaSkreech> sponix: Whats the issue
<omeow> I'm using KDE 3.5.3.
<sponix> DaSkreech:  music player without sound :)
<alexicon> sponix: i tried that version hehe
<sponix> alexicon:  darn ... was worth a shot
<DaSkreech> sponix: Can it play ogg?
<alexicon> thats the one that said it couldnt find my audio device, then changed its mind to say it couldnt find the audio decoder
<alexicon> but gl with it
<DaSkreech> omeow: That happens as soon as you open it?
<ckd> Hello
<omeow> That's right. But let me tell you a little more about my system.
<ckd> what is the diffrent between Kanotix vs Kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Have you tried to reconfigure X?
<h3sp4wn> ckd: Kanotix run's alot faster
<ckd> faster ?
<ckd> why ?
<BKaj> Howdy
<omeow> I have an nvidia 6600 GT with two 19" TFT's hooked up. If I define more than one metamode in my xorg.conf file, KDM starts up fine, 2560x1024. But when I then login to KDE, I get 1600x600 or if I defined single monitor metamodes too, it'll only use one display.
<h3sp4wn> ckd: Haven't managed to find that out yet
<h3sp4wn> ckd: If you are bothered about every icon looking perfect than kanotix is probably not for you] 
<alexicon> wont play ogg either, says device is busy that time
<omeow> Now.. I can switch to a different resolution with xrand -r #, but the problem with that is that it doesn't seem as if xinerama places the windows properly, it seems as if KDE still thinks I use a single monitor and therefor it'll span windows over the entire desktop.
<ckd> ?
<monomaniacpat> where does the joystick settings file save to?
<alexicon> anyway im just going to conceed here and say amarok does not work with kubuntu
<alexicon> im happy using mpd
<h3sp4wn> ckd: You talking about a live cd or an install ?
<ckd> install
<omeow> Perhaps I should try posting this stuff on the forums or something. I have too much info and there's too much going on in IRC.
<ckd> on hd
<h3sp4wn> ckd: An install of kanotix is basically debian sid (pretty decently configured though)
<h3sp4wn> ckd: I run it on my laptop (which kubuntu is unusably slow on)
<ckd> oh
<ckd> thats really bad
<omeow> DaSkreech: xorg reconfiguration however, doesn't detect my second monitor, but works fine for a single monitor setup. but as you might have guessed, I want to use both my monitors on the same desktop.
<ckd> I self use kanotix, past a half year, and I look for a easy distri for my Girlfriends notebook PIII , 512 DDR 40GB
<DaSkreech> monomaniacpat: Have you tried Google :) I'd wager somewhere uner /etc
<DaSkreech> omeow: The Ubuntu FOrums would be a good jump off point
<omeow> I've tried searching the forums already, but I'll try some more.
<DaSkreech> omeow: I mean post something :)
<jihi> hi, everytime i boot my laptop, it runs fsck on my FAT32 partition, how can i disable that ?
<h3sp4wn> ckd: I only have 256Mb of ram on my laptop
<ckd> this sucks
<alexicon> does kubuntu have an official bug site? or does it share with ubuntu?
<ckd> Host/Kernel/OS  "RELOAD-LOKI" running Linux 2.6.16.16-kanotix-1 i686 [ KANOTIX 2006 Easter  ] 
<ckd> CPU Info        Intel Pentium 4 clocked at [ 2806.944 MHz ] 
<ckd> Videocard       nVidia NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]   X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1024x768 @60hz ] 
<ckd> Processes 127 | Uptime 5:16 | Memory 992.402/1008.14MB | HDD Size 60GB (88%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce FX Go5600/AGP/SSE2 | GLX Version 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62 | Client Konversation 0.19 | Infobash v2.50rc12
<ckd> :)
<omeow> DaSkreech: Something else to note by the way, that k-guidance thing works for me with a single monitor, and when I then use kguidance to set up both monitors, all I get is a gross xorg.conf file that makes my screens too large, so I have to scroll on the borders.
<h3sp4wn> ckd: How do you get infobash working with konversation ?
<DaSkreech> omeow: Argh I hate that :)
<jpatrick> alexicon: https://launchpad.net/malone
<ckd> with /exec infobash -v
<alexicon> thanks jpatrick
<sponix> alexicon:  get anything yet, I'm trying builds without arts, and without xine-engine .. and so on, see if I can come up with something
<sponix> a workaround is better than nothing
<aeon17x> thanks sponix
<alexicon> sorry sponix ive got to get some work done today, im looking at submitting [or to see if someone has submitted]  an offical bug for this
<sponix> anyone know what package the X includes/headers are in ?
<crimsun> sponix: xproto-foo
<sponix> wtf ?
<sensei> Damn, I'd guessed xserver-xorg-dev
<sponix> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<sponix> brb
<alexicon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/37248
<monomaniacpat> can anyone  tell me where the joystick application saves the configuration to?
<alexicon> sorry monomaniacpat never used a joystick on pc before
<alexicon> sucks getting no response, but i guess no one else has used a joystick either
<h3sp4wn> alexicon: I use a super smartjoy with a super nintendo controller and it just works (never used the joystick application)
<alexicon> talk to monomaniacpat
<monomaniacpat> h3sp4wn: I want to know where the configurator saves its settings. I need to read it...
<DaSkreech> monomaniacpat: Whats the name of the configuratior>
<h3sp4wn> What is the configurator ? from system settings ?
<monomaniacpat> h3sp4wn: yes the one in sys settings
<sponix> crimsun:  amarok still complains that it can't find them, they don't go t a non-standard place, do they ?
<crimsun> sponix: erm, you need ``apt-get build-dep amarok''
<sponix> sensei:  I mean .. I just did xserver-org-dev and amarok still doesn't find them :)
<sponix> crimsun:  aww, wicked ;)
<sponix> 133Meg more ;)
<sponix> fun
<sensei> sponix: I was just guessing, I'm not that well familiar with the packages yet
<alexicon> it works!
<alexicon> 1.3.9 does
<DaSkreech> monomaniacpat: Perhaps you could ask in #kde
<alexicon> with the xine extra codecs
<DaSkreech> tell them you used kcontrol :)
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Told ya :)
<sponix> who knows, its a mess though
<DaSkreech> I'd think that sponix has the same issue  :)
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> now dare i upgrade back to 1.4.1
<alexicon> ...
<sponix> I was getting a _bit_ of sound outta it before, it was the wrong song -- but it did place "one time"
* alexicon wants this last.fm player support..
<alexicon> or shall i not tempt fate now
<monomaniacpat> DaSkreech: I did ask in #kde and they were having an argument and ignored me :x
<DaSkreech> alexicon: Enjoy it for two days :)
<alexicon> lol yeah
<alexicon> good idea
<alexicon> <3
<sponix> I just did the 1.4.1 update from the amarok.kde.org site, and have a fatter error now :P
<alexicon> :$
<DaSkreech> monomaniacpat: Haha :) Then ask here till they stop throwing flaming spears
<bipolar> isn't there a system tray applet for controling pcmcia cards? I'd like to find a better way to eject them without running cardctl eject every time. :)
<alexicon> yeah sponix 1.4.1 had errors, where 1.3.9 just mysteriously didnt play when it swore it was :P
<h3sp4wn> I built the ones on sid this morning and it seems to work fine (on edgy)
<alexicon> DaSkreech: do you have 1.4.1 working out of curiosity
<sponix> wait, now its working !
<alexicon> lol!
<DaSkreech> alexicon: I have 1.4.0
<alexicon> which version sponix
<sponix> all I had to do was threaten to build it from sources !
<DaSkreech> I'm waiting till 1.4.1a ;-)
<alexicon> lol sponix
<alexicon> hehe DaSkreech
<alexicon> yeah im just happy to submit for now
<sponix> 1.4.1 from amarok.kde.org directions, did a bunch of other installs though, as deps
<alexicon> i can live with that :)
<alexicon> thanks a lot for the support and sweat you guys ;)
<DaSkreech> Send us cake!
* alexicon bakes ^_^
<sponix> apt-get install libtunepimp2c2a libtunepimp2-dev
<sponix> apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs
<sponix> alexicon:  try those real fast, see if that support helps
<sponix> and I used this repos for my sources.list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<alexicon> cool
* alexicon adds
<sponix> apt-get install amarok amarok-engines
<sponix> that is a mix of added support from 2 diff websites, but it seems the combo made it work
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> sponix: Want to know the secret?
<sponix> of course, I'm in the middle of adding 133Meg of dev files, because I was gonna make an attempt to build without arts/xine etc ;)
<sponix> DaSkreech:  making a threat to build the biatch from source ?
<Lynoure> Does kubuntu come wirh some graphical mailreader installed as default?
<Lynoure> If, which one?
<sponix> Lynoure:  kmail
<h3sp4wn> kmail ?
<DaSkreech> sponix: All you needed to add was libxine-extracodecs ;-)
<Lynoure> I'm wondering whether I removed it or never had it....
<sponix> DaSkreech:  nope, did that earlier
<Lynoure> kmail...
<sponix> DaSkreech:  that might _help_ but wasn't the key to whatever made mine work :)
<gatekeeper> sponix: find it in Kontact
<Lynoure> starts from command line but does not show in the menu
<sponix> I did like that apt-get buildep packageName command though, thats pretty slick
<sponix> alexicon:  get yours working yet ?
<DaSkreech> sponix: Yeah it roxors the socks :)
<sponix> gotta run... Thanks for all the help
<DaSkreech> sponix: [13:56]  <alexicon> it works!
<Lynoure> Is that normal for it not to be in the menu? (probably not)
<DaSkreech> sponix: We are getting a cake :)
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: try K -> Office -> Kontact then select kmail
<bipolar> is there no gui for ejecting pcmcia cards?
<Cavallo> hi
<Cavallo> is there any chance that I connect form windows machin to kubuntu machin in desktop remote control ?
<nivanson> hi, i have ubuntu dapper drake installed. I want to switch to kubuntu desktop but if I install the kubuntu-desktop package i will still have the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop installed. I would like to clean my apt packages so i have ONLY kubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies installed. Is this possible?
<jpatrick> nivanson: yes
<DaSkreech> nivanson: remove everything but ubuntu-base :)
<nivanson> I'll try it :) Thx
<h3sp4wn> nivanson: Only easily if you have been using aptitude all the time (no adept or synaptic) then you just remove ubuntu-desktop and it takes everything with it
<nivanson> Uh one more thing
<bipolar> Cavallo: yes. you can do it using VNC
<jpatrick> nivanson: remove libgtk1.2-common
<jpatrick> h3sp4wn: that won't do it
<nivanson> yeah i use it normally since it has flags :) thanks aot guys
<bipolar> Cavallo: You do it though the kde control panel.
<h3sp4wn> jpatrick: It does for me - if I install ubuntu-desktop now and then remove it with aptitude it takes all its deps with it
<bipolar> Cavallo: or, "System Settings" in kubuntu
<jpatrick> :(
<alexicon> and no sponix got a segfault with that 1.4.1 update :P
<bipolar> Cavallo: System Settings > Internet & Network: Sharing > Desktop Sharing
<sponix> alexicon:  I did first run, but it said to wait a minute it would update some crap.. And I did -- And it worked after that :)
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> ok no seg fault
<sponix> alexicon:  so, what ver do you have going ?
<alexicon> but my old audio error
<alexicon> heh
<Cavallo> bipolar: but when I want to connect fron win. computer to kubntu I must use the same setting as if i want to connect win. to win. computer ?
<alexicon> i got 1.3.9 working
<bipolar> Cavallo: You need to use a VNC client
<sponix> alexicon:  I'm more sexy, with my 1.4.1 !
<alexicon> yeah back to the xine issue
<alexicon> hehe
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> i prefer the look of 1.3.9, 1.4.1 forces its own ugly icons
<alexicon> hehehe
<alexicon> ah well
* alexicon downgrades
<alexicon> i'll be waitin for 1.4.1a
<Cavallo> bipolar:  ok. Thanks! ;)
<bipolar> Cavallo: no prob
<bipolar> Now can anyone help me find a cardctl gui?
<monomaniacpat> Any here that can tell me about where the settings from the Joystick app in sys settings saves?
<sponix> alexicon:  wouldn't 1.4.1a be before 1.4.1 ... the _alpha_ or do they do versioning diff ?
<alexicon> oh dunno actually
* alexicon waits for next version whatever it may be
<alexicon> doh
<alexicon> now to get 1.3.9 back
<monomaniacpat> what was the amarok update updating today?
<crimsun> sponix: 1.4.1a > 1.4.1
<alexicon> hm? what about what
<alexicon> i just couldnt get 1.4.1 working monomaniacpat thats all
<sponix> crimsun:  that seems odd, normally alpa, beta, then final ... like 2.4.6a 2.4.6b then 2.4.6 ...
<sponix> crimsun:  but some people version differently ;)
<monomaniacpat> yeah, but what was in it that constituted an 'update'?
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: thank you. Interesting place for it.
<alexicon> bugger
<crimsun> sponix: debian package versioning is not necessarily strongly correlated to release versioning
<alexicon> back to having problems
<alexicon> i shouldnt have tried to update...
<alexicon> meh
<sponix> crimsun:  I see
<monomaniacpat> is there a way to view the most recent changes to your computer? what files were modified, when?
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: knode new reader turns up there to if you install it :-)
<alexicon> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<gatekeeper> news reader even ooops
<alexicon> meh
<alexicon> its all broken again
<alexicon> >_<
<alexicon> :'(
<DaSkreech> hahaha :)
<DaSkreech> What's wrong?
<alexicon> xine cant find audio device
<alexicon> now its working again
<alexicon> @_@
<DaSkreech> alexicon: erm..
<alexicon> omg this is driving me crazy
<DaSkreech> Yeeeahhhhh
<alexicon> i reinstalled it twice, now its working with oss
* alexicon doesnt touch it anymore
<alexicon> >_>
<DaSkreech> <_<
* alexicon pats amarok softly
<alexicon> ok. right
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: I wonder how easility newbies find the mail client from kontact... or is it outlookish (yuck) enough for most people?
<alexicon> its working. im good, youre good, yay
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> hi Lynoure
<alexicon> :)
<kosh> Lynoure: considering the second entry is mail I would guess it is pretty easy
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: nowadays I try to avoid usenet unless I really need it/miss it. :)
<Lynoure> kosh: I had to ask... and even after using kontact... in short, didn't expect a PIM have a mail client.
<kosh> Lynoure: the people I know that have used outlook seem to use it with no problems
<kosh> Lynoure: however I don't use it, I just use the programs directly like kmail etc
<Lynoure> kosh: ok, that's what I was curious about
<Lynoure> kosh: I usually use mutt but just remembered an account that I want to look at graphically :) Before it disappears a month from now, or so
<kosh> I switched to kmail a good while ago, I like the live searches and other features
<kosh> and I have about 4GB of email right now
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: I don't mind contact. News groups can be usefull unfortunately some of the linux seem to suffer with problems you could do without
<gatekeeper> Lynoure: ooops Kontact - can't type tonight :-)
<SpAwN> whats the best way to install a package using cli?
<gnomefreak> SpAwN: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<gnomefreak> SpAwN: or aptitude but becareful with aptitude
<SpAwN> well...i shoulda specified i have dled the *.deb
<gnomefreak> SpAwN: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<SpAwN> gnomefreak: thanks =D
<kosh> gatekeeper: the strange thing is the people that experience problems that many of the developers can just never reproduce
<gnomefreak> yw
<kosh> gatekeeper: I have helped people before that got an error for a package conflict with another package
<gatekeeper> gnomefreak: SpAwN: I have heard bad things abot aptitude
<kosh> gatekeeper: even with the exact version numbers of the package that conflicted none of us could find any issues
<h3sp4wn> I think aptitude is perfect
<Chryseus> kosh: my brother is master in producing problems that I never encounter :D
<h3sp4wn> (well compared to anything else)
<gnomefreak> gatekeeper: aptitude is fine if you read and know the packages
<kosh> I just use apt-get
<kosh> been working great for a very long time
<kosh> Chryseus: the sound stuff I realy don't get the problems that people have
<kosh> Chryseus: I have not had a sound issue with linux in about 6 years
<monomaniacpat> is there a way to view the most recent changes to your computer? what files were modified, when?
<kosh> Chryseus: I got an sblive long ago and the problems completely stopped, heck my windows sound problems completely stopped also
<kosh> monomaniacpat: you can use kfind and see for files modified within a certain timeframe
<Chryseus> kosh: I have had soundblaster for ages and no problems
<Chryseus> kosh: get some wierd cheap on-board sound chip and all you get is trouble
<kosh> my current card is an audigy2 zs and the problems I had with that had nothing to do with getting sound out of
<kosh> it has to do with getting the mixers set right for the surround sound and that was an issue under windows also although harder under windows
<Chryseus> kosh: You'll get troubl in windows in too if you lose the driver cd ;P
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: I had my fair share of newsgroups in the nineties :)
<kosh> in windows my biggest problem was quicktime for some reason the older versions of quicktime used to like to reset the sound card mixer levels it would also reset my card to stereo
<kosh> they finally stopped doing that but god was that annoying, creative ever added a setting to their driver panel to stop other applications from screwing with the sound card
<Chryseus> never like quicktime for some reason
<Chryseus> liked
<Chryseus> it just seemed so... 3rd party :D
<kosh> I don't worship at the holy apple altar and not everything they do is good
<kosh> some of their stuff is absolute pos
<kosh> however lots of problems go away with windows, linux, bsd etc by getting good hardware
<Chryseus> true
<kosh> a good case, power supply and cooling make a lot of issues go away
<kosh> I have helped people fix all their "windows" crashing problems that where
<kosh> "obviously" windows fault by just replacing the psu and the case
<DaSkreech> I normally just replace the windows with stained GlassTux
<unix_infidel> kosh: LOL, i have an old case from 1995, a 500W PSU and no cooling and a sempron 3100+
<kosh> I like to be more realistic about the quality of these things and nail microsoft for what it really does wrong
<Chryseus> kosh: heh.. I had one of those once
<unix_infidel> i have temps around 35C
<unix_infidel> LOL
<kosh> not nailing them for stability problems that are the problem of very cheap hardware
<kosh> unix_infidel: a lot of the older stuff is actually of higher quality
<Chryseus> kosh: my motherboard had some nice feature that freezed os if processor was going too hot.. well in windows that happened quite a lot but after I installed linux it stopped... never thought that linux just used less processing power
<kosh> unix_infidel: the modern cramped plastic cases just suck for cooling
<unix_infidel> kosh: actually, if you buy a mostly aluminum case, it works pretty well.
<kosh> Chryseus: did it happen with the 9x series or the nt series?
<Chryseus> nt
<kosh> unix_infidel: yup that is my point the metal cases cool VASTLY better since they lost a lot of heat through the sides etc
<unix_infidel> but i could care less, i'm fine with not having to invest in any fans.
<kosh> Chryseus: hmm that is strange
<Chryseus> but it happened with linux too if I did something that was very hard on processor
<Chryseus> after which I found out about the feature on motherboard and tested with huge and loud fan and it never happened again
<Chryseus> these days I have new motherboard and water cooling so no problems ;D
<kosh> plastic cases can pretty much only lose heat through the fans and any vents
<kosh> metal cases can lose heat along the entire surface area
<kosh> that is why metal cases are a LOT better and help computer stability, things just don't heat up as much
<SpAwN> does anyone in here use cedega on kubuntu?.....
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: #cedega
<SpAwN> i asked in there.......was wanting to know if it ran good for other kubuntu users
<h3sp4wn> I tried the 14 day trial version once and the only game I tried didn't work
<SpAwN> hmm....my games worked when i was on mandriva...but now they dont seem to work.........
<h3sp4wn> Do they list kubuntu as a supported distribution ?
<SpAwN> im wondering if there is something different i need to change to get them working
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn: im not even sure
<h3sp4wn> It seemed like a horrible hack to me so I didn't try any further
<lz1gjd> hey, could any1 tell me if there's any other difference between ubuntu and kubuntu besides the kdesktop ?
<SpAwN> well i know cedega works good...ive expericnced it 1st hand
<kosh> lz1gjd: ubuntu defaults to gnome, kubuntu defaults to kde that is the entire difference
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Do you need to install a full copy of windows to get it to work ? Or should it work without ?
<kosh> lz1gjd: they both use the same repository, they are completely compatible, it is just a question of defaults
<lz1gjd> ic, thx
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn:  what u  mean?
<lz1gjd> so i could install gnome packages on kubuntu and vice versa ?
<DaSkreech> lz1gjd: Yup
<DaSkreech> Hi Snake
<Snake> hey DaSkreech
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Do you need to have all the dll's from a real windows installation or not ?
<lz1gjd> one more question, is there a way to instlal yast graphical configuration tools on kubuntu ?
<Snake> lz1gjd: yast is a suse specialty
<lz1gjd> so, no ?
<Snake> Correct
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn: no clue man....i use cedega so i dont have to know that kinda stuff ;D
<SpAwN> i know i have newest cedega stuff though
<Snake> lz1gjd: Youll find the control panel is okay, but I agree, yast is godly ;)
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: It never worked for me
<lz1gjd> damn, im new to kubuntu, being a suse user for quite a time, but for some reason some apps seem to start more slowly than they do on suse, is it just me ?
<zorglu1> SpAwN: is it possible to run cygwin sdk, gcc and stuff, from within cedega ?
<h3sp4wn> lz1gjd: Its not you suse does do things to speed up kde
<Snake> lz1gjd: no your right, the kubuntu KDE is rather slow
<SpAwN> cygwin sdk....
<SpAwN> not sure what that is
<Snake> h3sp4wn: its not just suse dude, kubuntu's kde is slower
<SpAwN> ....and why would i want to use gcc in cedega
<zorglu1> SpAwN: to port a deamon on window. and i dont want to install window
<h3sp4wn> Snake: I know kanotix is miles faster
* zorglu1 is actually afraid of window
<h3sp4wn> Snake: But I think suse does some stuff specifically which speeds up kde
<SpAwN> zorglu1: ok....not realy sure man.............i just wanna play cs:s
<zorglu1> SpAwN: ok :)
<SpAwN> =D
<Snake> h3sp4wn: They used to, I believe theyve stopped, but not sure
<lz1gjd> i've seen some parts of the boots process and it says laying out firefox, and other stuff, this probably is some kind of caching
<Snake> most likely
<Snake> lz1gjd: ive herd rumors of suse using unoffical speed hacks, pre-caching and symlinking, but I Cant for certain if its true or not
<lz1gjd> so, recompiling the kde for my march wont do any difference in means of speed and responsiveness
<kosh> nope
<kosh> prelinking can work but there are still a few minor bugs that are caused by doing it
<kosh> suse probably works around them
<kosh> just run sudo prelink -afmR
<kosh> and then use sudo vim /etc/environment and put a line in that says KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1
<kosh> then just logout and login again
<lz1gjd> i'll give it a try, thx
<lz1gjd> is this util in official repositories ? can't find it
<kosh> try just doing sudo apt-get install prelink
<kosh> looks like it is in universe
<SpAwN> zorglu1: ....just read back over your question.....im not sure if u can do that....u may want to look into vmware or zen
<zorglu1> SpAwN: yep im looking at cedega web site and it really focused on gaming
<SpAwN> zorglu1: yes
<zorglu1> SpAwN: i think i will try qemu :)
<zorglu1> ok maybe zen... but im not sure i can run window
<zorglu1> i have to check the status on that
<SpAwN> zorglu1: well from what ive read... zen is better but harder to use....and u need to make sure u can run zen
<zorglu1> last time i looked zen was ok with window only on some very recent cpu
<SpAwN> zorglu1: vmware is easy to use
<zorglu1> SpAwN: is it free ?
<SpAwN> umm
<zorglu1> i have to pay something no ?
<SpAwN> i dont think it is...but i think u can use a trial....
<zorglu1> hehe the 'reinstall every 30days' trick :)
<SpAwN> yea probly somthing along them lines....but from what ive read
<SpAwN> u can make ready to go vm's like install vmware....install windows....get it all set upp.....then save it like that
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: You can create the virtual machines in vmware workstation (with the trial) and then run vmware player (which is free) to use them
<SpAwN> so next time allu have to do is load the pre made vm
<zorglu1> hmm ok thanks
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: But qemu is almost as fast with kqemu
<zorglu1> i keep reading their website to go thru the buzzword stuff. quite painfull
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: you talk from experience ?
<zorglu1> i mean is this reliable information
<zorglu1> i would likely spend time doing qemu that vmware :)
<SpAwN> zorglu1: my friend used to make pre built vm's.......so i know that much is possible
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: I don't use windows anymore at all but kqemu apparantly works with it and for emulating linux it is very fast
<zorglu1> ok
<zorglu1> i dunno why but i never trusted vmware
<zorglu1> without explicit reason... strange hey
<h3sp4wn> I remember reading that windows needs to be installed without kqemu but once it is installed it works fine
<zorglu1> thanks for you help
<zorglu1> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<zorglu1> i will try this one :)
<R3MI> Hi Guys, Kubuntu (Dapper6.06) was downloading SunJava trough Adept and it stopped responding at 28%. closed Adept and rebooted the computer. Now when i try to open Adept it Say Database Locked and that i wont be able to do any changes... what can i do !
<h3sp4wn> You probably want qemu 0.81 - there is alot of speed improvements with it over 0.80
<gatekeeper> R3MI: killall adept
<Firebird8> how do you add a display to the systeam gaurd thing for ur taskbar?
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: ok noted
<kosh> the problem is a stale lockfile most likely because of how the stuff was killed
<zorglu1> that would be fun to telnet to an emulated winxp on a remote box running linux
<zorglu1> that would show good on opensource btw :)
<gatekeeper> R3MI: sunjava was probable waiting for you to answer a question when it go to 28%
<R3MI> didnt had anything at the screen to answer, thats why i closed it
<kosh> it was probably not a great idea to reboot
<gatekeeper> R3MI: probable in a terminal
<kosh> R3MI: can you please run sudo apt-get install whateverthenameofthejavathingis
<kosh> I want to see what the error it returns is
<R3MI> unfortunatly still have a windows mentality ! not a linux pro yet hehe
<kosh> that is not a good way to fix problems on windows either
<gatekeeper> kosh: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre :-)
<kosh> could you run that command in a konsole window?
<R3MI> in windows rebooting fix everything hahaha
<kosh> it doesn't
<kosh> it just hides the problems and makes things worse
<zorglu1> R3MI: in case the other stuff fail, you may try dpkg --configure -a
<zorglu1> i had similar problems and this is how fixed it
<kosh> zorglu1: it might or might not work, I just want his system to identify the lockfile
<R3MI> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem., doin it now
<zorglu1> R3MI: listen to kosh :)
<gatekeeper> bet it was asking you if you would agree to the licence
<R3MI> what java should i install? i have a AMD Turion 64
<Forkz> I've got a problem with my ATI driver... When i type glxgears in terminal, i should see my FPS but i only see the cogs... Anyone knows whats wrong?
<zorglu1> gatekeeper: yep adept should be modified to popup the terminal in this case
<R3MI> gatekeeper: you are probably right
<h3sp4wn> Forkz: run 'strings glxgears'
<kosh> Forkz: open a konsole window and type glxgears and hit enter
<kosh> it should show the fps in that konsole window
<zorglu1> zorglu1: R3MI: listen to kosh :) <- just reread and i realize it may appear ironic. well it is not
<h3sp4wn> Forkz: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Forkz> h3sp4wn: Command not found
<Forkz> kosh: That's what i've been doing all day :/
<kosh> R3MI: I think that is the only java that you can use however java is not my strong point
<h3sp4wn> Forkz: It should have been 'strings /usr/bin/glxgears'
<h3sp4wn> Forkz: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark (that is the way to get it print fps though)
<Forkz> h3sp4wn: strings: command not found
<kosh> wow they changed it
<kosh> I wonder why they did
<Ademan_> anyone here have multiboot with windows and ubuntu?:
<R3MI> zorglu1: just accepted the liscence agrreement for JAVA, its doin its stuff right now
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: have a similar problem with synaptic you have to clock what is happening and expand the terminal so you can actually see what is happening :-)
<Forkz> h3sp4wn: It works :) Thx
<h3sp4wn> kosh: People using it as a benchmark (which the author thinks is stupid)
<kosh> he is right
<h3sp4wn> I know
<gatekeeper> R3MI: will ask a couple of more questions I think
<kosh> cards can score very high and very low on it and not have squat to do with how the card would really work
<R3MI> gatekeeper: its done now
<gatekeeper> good stuff :-)
<gatekeeper> one to remember :-)
<R3MI> gatekeeper: weard thing is i went on a site that have Java games on it to test and Firefox ask me to get the pluggin...
<BKaj> How do I get T-bird or any other apps, to use swiftfox when open urls
<BKaj> ?
<gatekeeper> R3MI: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gatekeeper> BKaj: hang on...
<BKaj> to open instead of konq, it seems to be the defauly browser
<R3MI> gatekeeper:  Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<gatekeeper> R3MI: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gatekeeper> BKaj: it's in system settings somewhere I think see if I can find it
<BKaj> I've been searching there too but I'm stumped
<gatekeeper> BKaj: system settings -> KDE components
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> anyone can tell me which one works better?
<bluesceada> either apmd+klaptopdaemon or powersaved+kpowersave
<BKaj> yes gatekeeper..I found it finally , thx ...I hope this works :)
<gatekeeper> BKaj: it will :-)
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> powersaved+kpowersave will run with frequency scaling .... but will it also handle the other jobs as well as apmd+klaptopdaemon?
<bluesceada> it's not official, that's why i ask
<bluesceada> i don't know if it's considered experimental, then i don't want to try
<BKaj> nope , it still opens konq from T-bird
<amarokker> does anyone know why kmail wont work with gmail
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> amarokker: it does work
<bluesceada> what'S your problem?
<bluesceada> hmm and .. i will now just try the powersaved
<bluesceada> wish me luck
<amarokker> bluesceada: someth bout authentication/smtp...wait.
<bluesceada> amarokker: hm
<bluesceada> use "ssl" and authentication "clear text"
<bluesceada> or let kmail try what it supports
<sysRPN> hello
<amarokker> bluesceada: i used 'plain'
<sysRPN> i am about to install kubuntu on a laptop, but needs some help ficing a problem first ...
<sysRPN> fixing
<amarokker> there isnt any clear text- i suppose its the same thing, yes?
<bluesceada> sysRPN: hah i just did the same :-) was very good experience
<bluesceada> sysRPN: i will help you if i can ;-)
<sysRPN> has anyone had this problem before? http://www.codebot.org/articles/?doc=9478
<sysRPN> it's hardware related
<sysRPN> i don't want to run kubuntu on a crippled machine
<bluesceada> oh :-/
<bluesceada> warranty left?
<sysRPN> no
<bluesceada> maybe some dead controller for that line or something like that , i dont exactly know how tfts work
<sysRPN> has anyone ever seen a problem like that before?
<bluesceada> get a new tft from ebay
<bluesceada> never...
<sysRPN> i ws thinking it might be a cable
<bluesceada> but my laptops does also something stupid
<bluesceada> with the tft
<gatekeeper> sysRPN: have you got the kubuntu liveCD?
<bluesceada> the picture seems to be moved 2 pixels to the right
<sysRPN> live dvd actually
<sysRPN> i had to simulate the screenshot
<bluesceada> so 2 pixel lines on the right are not there
<unix_infidel> simulate a screenshot?
<bluesceada> hm
<sysRPN> because pressing print sceen does not capture it obviously
<gatekeeper> sysRPN: run it up it will leave your HDD intact see what you get
<bluesceada> unix_infidel: he postprocessed the screenshot and added the yellow line to look like it looks on the tft
<sysRPN> run it up where?
<bluesceada> sysRPN: so it is really hardware related
<sysRPN> oh, i get the problem in the bios screen as well
<gatekeeper> sysRPN: boot it up :-)
<sysRPN> so its not a windows problem
<unix_infidel> sysRPN: that means its hardware related.
<unix_infidel> talk to the manuf.
<sysRPN> yeah, like i said it's a hardware problem
<sysRPN> okay
<unix_infidel> most LCD's come with a warranty.
<sysRPN> it's attached to the laptop
<gatekeeper> sysRPN: if you get it on the BIOS then yes hardware problem
<unix_infidel> unless you buy them from my boy julio in compton.
<unix_infidel> lol.
<sysRPN> i am boy julio
<sysRPN> so there is no warranty
<R3MI> gatekeeper: i got JAVA workin, downloaded the plugin trough Adept, thanks for your help guys
<unix_infidel> laptops usually come with warranty too.
<unix_infidel> unless you buy them from jesus in south dallas.
<unix_infidel> Jesus*
<sysRPN> okay thanks all, i was just wondering if any of you have seen anything like that on a laptop screen before
<gatekeeper> R3MI: good to hear it :-)
<gatekeeper> brb
<unix_infidel> sysRPN: yea, its not uncommon.
<unix_infidel> sysRPN: might check the cable, make sure its not loose.
<sysRPN> yeah, but opening a laptop is an ordeal, so i thoguht i'd ask around first
<sysRPN> the people are digg might be mad with me
<sysRPN> because i used it as a hardware support forum :) lol
<h3sp4wn> You can usually order one direct from taiwan alot cheaper if you need to replace it than get the manufacturer to do it (if its not in warranty)
<sysRPN> i'm hoping it's the cable/connection
<h3sp4wn> The manufacturer wanted 400 for one for my brothers laptop I got one for 175 from taiwan
<h3sp4wn> exact same type
<sysRPN> 1st digg response "Digg is not a forum."
<bluesceada> hmm
<sysRPN> don't get mad, i'm going to ask in the ubuntu channel
<bobbin> join linux-guru
<sysRPN> k
<bluesceada> hm anyone knows how to check if frequency scaling works??
<BKaj> gatekeeper, konq still loads the websites from t-bird ,altho I have the default browser set as swiftfox
<BKaj> in systemsettings kde/components
<grothesk_> Hi there!
<grothesk_> How ist Ubuntus policy concerning updates? May I expect an update of OOo to 2.0.3?
<DaSkreech> R3MI: dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> R3MI: Never mind :)
<SystematicDub> Hey all.  Okay while trying to partition my drive (sadly I only have one) I resized the c: drive (hda2) which is 69.89 GBs down to about 38 GBs, but instead of being okay it comes up with this.  Filesystems check failed!  Totally 358016 cluster accounting mismatches.  This can not be good!  Anybody heard or seen this before?
<SystematicDub> Oh, and this of course is a NTFS file type.
<gatekeeper> BKaj: is there some sort of setting in T-Bird, what I showed you works for me but I am using Kapplications
<gatekeeper> BKaj: have a look at this: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=89619
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<Kubu-newbie> when  installed Kubuntu, the installation did not ask me for a root password ..is there a default root password?
<fek> Kubu-newbie: it asked you
<mcscruff> Kubu-newbie: there isnt a root
<grothesk_> Kubu-newbie, there is no root
<AB3I> hi all. I've got a really dumb question. I'm trying to save some data from a windows harddrive using a dapper live CD. How does ubuntu fill in spaces in folder names? I'm trying to copy the folder Documents and Settings, but damn if I can get it to recognize it
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<jc-denton> heh gnomefreak on kubuntu
<mcscruff> AB3I: i think its "\ "
<AB3I> ohhhh
<AB3I> with a space in it?
<gnomefreak> i am also kdefreak but shhhhhh ;)
<mcscruff> i believe so
<AB3I> bah, or not
<jerry> I have a question
<AB3I> ah
<AB3I> no \ in it
<AB3I> just " "
<jerry> Can I run Diablo2 on unbuntu?
<Kubu-newbie> ok ...so what kind of authorization do I need to run commands like updatedb?
<hcjc92> how do i change the defualt browser from konquer to firefox>>
<bluesceada> jerry: try it out with "wine"
<bluesceada> should probabyl work
<bluesceada> Kubu-newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaSkreech> What do I need to register a ODB with Odbc?
<Kubu-newbie> bluesceada: thanks
<bluesceada> it's just copy paste from above .. np ;-)
<visik7> anyone got issues using dynamic playlist on amarok 1.4.x
<visik7> ?
<h3sp4wn> Kubu-newbie: sudo updatedb --localuser=nobody
<h3sp4wn> Kubu-newbie: Don't worry about the permission denied stuff they are things that only root should see and hence should not be in the locatedb
<Mopii> hi all
<jerry> how about for linux?
<gatekeeper> hcjc92: system settings -> KDE components
<Mopii> how can i put an " " in console mode ?? (sorry for my bad english :)
<DaSkreech> !odbc
<ubotu> I know nothing about odbc
<Kubu-newbie> thanks guys
<Mopii> cd media/hda1/Program Files/     i have a problem for " "    (Program Files)
<nico8481> any way to export your kmail mailbox to a file ?
<gatekeeper> nico8481: are you trying to backup?
<Mopii> for run an "exe" with wine :)
<nico8481> gatekeeper: migrating to another client
<gatekeeper> nico8481: don't think there is, at least I have never found one :-(, I wanted to do what you wanted to do but when upgrading etc
<nico8481> hmm :(
<nico8481> what about the contacts ?
<gatekeeper> nico8481: I used tar to backup the folder, that was the nearest I got to export/import
<nico8481> gatekeeper: yup but here i'm migrating to macosx :P
<gatekeeper> nico8481: contacts has got import/export under the File menu
<R3MI> Another Question for you guys: any clue why a H264 file play but the image is really scrambled. Sound is ok. DIVX and Mpeg4 plays all good. Using VLC.
<gatekeeper> R3MI: probable a codec issue, found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hdot264/
<TheHighChild> R3MI: I got through the same thing on tux and windows. VLC just rocks.
<R3MI> TheHighChild: im using VLC
<TheHighChild> R3MI: Are you having trouble with VLC? I thought you meant only VLC plays the file
<R3MI> TheHighChild: it plays the file yes, audio is ok but the image is scrambled. when it is a still image it is ok. but as soon people are moving and stuff (like regular video stuff) it is scrambled
<TheHighChild> R3MI: Are you trying to play a wmv file?
* omeow sighs with frustration.
<gatekeeper> what's up omeow?
<BKaj> gatekeeper , sorry but my text editor kate isn't responding to my input :)  ,/home/logon/.mozilla-thunderbird/xxx.default/prefs.js...as you showed me in the url
<BKaj> nothing happens when I input the text
<omeow> gatekeeper: I'm terribly annoyed by xorg and kde. I have two monitors, which appear to be configured correctly since they seem to be the correct size and resolution when I start KDM, however when I log into KDE, something changes my resolution to 1280x1024,NULL. And I can't use the display configuration tool (kcmshell displayconfig) because it won't make me commit the changes.
<omeow> Here are is my log file and configuration file;
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/Xorg.0.log
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<omeow> -are
<TheHighChild> omeow: Are you editing that as root?
<omeow> Of course.
<gatekeeper> BKaj: don't know what else to suggest
<gatekeeper> BKaj: sorry :-(
<R3MI> TheHighChild: h264, .mov
<TheHighChild> R3MI: oh ok. I've had the trouble with Windows media player 9 files. Might I suggest checking out mplayer and it's codec packages. Between mplayer and vlc, I can play pretty much anything.
<h3sp4wn> xine with w32codecs for me can play anything I have tried to (but probably not everything)
<chavo> omeow,do you use any of the metamodes beisdes 1280x1024, 1280x1024?
<R3MI> TheHighChild: ill give it a try
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: What can't you play?
<h3sp4wn> Nothing that I have found
<gatekeeper> BKaj: found this: http://gnuru.org/?node_id=941
<omeow> chavo: Well yeah, I would like to pretend I am able to play games on Linux, and if I define only one metamode it'll start up in the right mode. However, when I start a game, it will appear in the middle of both screens.
<h3sp4wn> (but I haven't tried things just for the sake of it)
<omeow> chavo: I just made a new user, and his resolution settings are not changed as KDE logs in. =/
<gatekeeper> BKaj: no idea if it will work
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: The only thing I really had trouble with was media player 9 videos but I've since compiled DVD's Jon's hack for VLC
<omeow> KDE hates me. =/
<chavo> omeow, I had the same thing happen, it's the kde display settings thing
<h3sp4wn> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chavo> omeow, I just took allt\ the metamodes out but my main one though and it works fine for me
<h3sp4wn> omeow: You need just need a correct modeline
<omeow> chavo: Yeah, but like I said, if you start a game, it'll appear in the middle of both.
<chavo> omeow, also you can run xrandr -s 2560x2048, that'll change your screen size
<chavo> omeow, games run fine here
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Using a crt or lcd ?
<chavo> I only  really play et and HL2 though
<omeow> I know. However, it seems that when I do that I have to push KDE around to make it remember to not span the whole desktop when I maximize windows.
<omeow> h3sp4wn: two 930BFs connected to a 6600GT via analog connectors.
<omeow> (19" screens)
<chavo> that's really odd
<h3sp4wn> omeow: You need 60hz >
<h3sp4wn> omeow: You need 60hz
<h3sp4wn> ?
<omeow> Uh, I think I use 75 on Windows.
<h3sp4wn> I meant do you need to run it at 60hz ? (My monitor can run at 75 but it works best at 60 (according to the manual))
<omeow> chavo: I think my ~/.kde/ got mangled up or something. The test user can enjoy full screen stuff.
<omeow> h3sp4wn: Hm, let me reference my manual.
<eXCeSS> is there a way to have konqueror remeber my view settings, for specific folders, i want my /home in tree view and my music folder in column view is this possible?
<chavo> omeow, do you have a ~/.kde/share/config/kcmranandrrc?
<omeow> Let me check.
<chavo> kcmrandrrc
<chavo> <- bad typer
<omeow> no, doesn't seem like I do.
<chavo> omeow, alright
<eXCeSS> is there a way to have konqueror remeber my view settings, for specific folders, i want my /home in tree view and my music folder in column view is this possible? ;(
<serenity> how to register a channel on freenode?
<woshee> hello
<alien_chemist> evening all
<eXCeSS> is there a way to have konqueror remeber my view settings, for specific folders, i want my /home in tree view and my music folder in column view is this possible?
#kubuntu 2006-07-06
<omeow> h3sp4wn: My optimal frequency appears to be 60Hz.
<chavo> eXCeSS, I don't believe that's possible
<alien_chemist> any ndiswrapper xperts here?
<h3sp4wn> omeow: But it won't let you change it from system settings ? (I wouldn't expect it to - I was messing with it for ages just today)
<omeow> No, it doesn't.
<eXCeSS> chavo: ughhhhhhhh
<omeow> I suspect a configuration file in ~.kde/ got mangled. Because my test user gets two screens enabled right away.
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows how to use ODBC?
<omeow> Only problem is that I don't know which file tells KDE to use that particular resolution.
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Modeline    "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync (Put that under each Section "Monitor")
<chavo> omeow, it should be that file I mentioned kcmrandrrc
<chavo> it is called by ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<h3sp4wn> omeow: And under Section "Screen" for each change it to be something like Modes      "1280x1024_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<lucas> where is firefox installed by default?
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/lib/firefox (Not too sure though because I have it in /opt/firefox
<lucas> k
<woshee> I've got a little problem with my webcam, the image is very dark and orange
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I only have one section for monitor.
<h3sp4wn> omeow: How did you setup the two screens ?
<omeow> (I'm starting to get a feeling that the only solution to this problem is to copy files from the test user's ~/.kde to my own ~/.kde after creating a backup.
<omeow> h3sp4wn: Did you check out my log and config file?
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/Xorg.0.log
<omeow> http://omeow.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> omeow: It looks like you will only have to change the modeline once (since the monitors are the same) I don't know about the other problem though
<mikearthur> how do I stop my multimedia keys spouting junk into the console when I press them?
<h3sp4wn> omeow: If you make the changes as I have done here http://pastebin.ca/79961 then you should have them running at 60hz
<omeow> h3sp4wn: The problem is not that I cannot get them to work, it's that one of my monitors is disabled when I log in and I am not able to change the resolution or any other monitor specific settings that require root access because the configuration cannot be safely tested appearently.
<cox377> there isnt anyway of increasing the cpu fan speed is there
<cox377> this is a general question and not to within kubuntu
<Dasnipa`> cox377, i believe that would be the individual fan that would have to have that ability
<cox377> ahhh
<Dasnipa`> but a variable speed proc fan and there ya go
<cox377> bloody thing is over heating
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Have you tried all the settings on nvidia-xconfig -A
<tony__> is this thing working?
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Expecially the ones relating to twinview and xinerama (may be best to start with a new xorg.conf
<tony__> i've installed a bunch of progs but i don't know where to find them, any help?
<tony__> i've found programs all in my folders but i don't know how to run them
<tony__> like the kde config menu that suse has, how can i start it in ubuntu?
<tony__> hello?
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I've tried.
<omeow> h3sp4wn: And if I use my single monitor xorg.conf file, I am allowed to change the settings in that display configuration tool.
<tony__> anyone know what the best irc client is for linux?
<DaSkreech> Yes!
<DaSkreech> The one you like :)
<RawSewage> There isnt a best one.  I like Konversation
<RawSewage> X-Chat is the most popular, I think
<RawSewage> theres others
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I am able to set up two monitors there, but when I restart my xorg server, it's like the desktops are too big and I have to pan around in the screens.
<DaSkreech> irssi!! :)
<omeow> It's almost as if you're better off using 1 monitor on Linux. =/
<omeow> Maybe that's why they created XGL.
<tony__> anyone else a linux noob?
<omeow> To give you multiple desktops on a single monitor. =P
<chavo> omeow, somethings messed up with your config, it works great here. I use Twinview with and without XGL
<tony__> is there an nvidia overclocking utility?
<tony__> sorry about the questions, but i've been on kubuntu a week and this is the first time i've actually chatted with people who know anything about linux
<sensei> omeow: Have you tried zooming ?
<fiyawerx> !easy
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy
<fiyawerx> is there a separate version of easy-ubuntu for kde? or does the one package work on both?
<chavo> tony__, you can use nvclock_qt to overclock your nvidia
<sensei> tony__: There's 'nvclock'
<sensei> oh sry
<tony__> i think that's the one i tried but no gui
<sensei> _qt is gui
<tony__> i'm used to windows
<chavo> nvclock_qt is the gui frontend for it
<sensei> tony__: It never hurts go get used to CLI tho
<tony__> i tried it and my screeen messed up so i thought i better stop
<tony__> i'll search for the gui for it
<chavo> you might have gone too far with the overclock
<tony__> apparently i did but in windows i could've taken it way farther
<tony__> i guess i got the numbers mixed up or something
<tony__> i love the apt-get command. suse turned me off of linux. i had to spend hours hunting down dependants for vlc
<tony__> anyone know the site off hand? i can't find the gui for nvclock
<sensei> Doesn't urpmi do dependencies? Or didn't suse have vlc in its repos ?
<RawSewage> I'm sure it does
<tony__> it didn't for me but then again, i'm a noob
<tony__> i asked a few people and no luck on installing it
<sensei> tony__: With the right repos it's in the apt
<chavo> urpmi handles dependencies but that's a Mandriva app
<abattoir> sensei: isnt urpmi for mandriva?
<abattoir> even though you can *make* it run in suse
<sensei> abattoir: Could be :) Yast theN?
<tony__> i used rpm-i and the yast installer but no luck
<abattoir> tony__: i dont think rpm -i does dependencies
<omeow> chavo: I know.
<omeow> sensei: No I haven't.
<h3sp4wn> I thought suse used smart now ? (or at least it can)
<sensei> omeow: You haven't what?
<omeow> tried zooming as you suggested
<BKaj> gatekeeper, thx for the URL ,... the text worked ,! :)
<sensei> Ah, I've been at the pub, can't rely on me remembering what I said ages ago ;)
<sensei> omeow: Try ctrl+alt+(numpad +)
<sensei> or numpad -
<omeow> I'm just going to set things back the way they were and hope that some day someone manages to make things easy to set up.
<Zaire> !easysources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources
<Zaire> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sensei> omeow: So zooming didn't work?
<omeow> sensei: No, it only made things worse and it doesn't work for the second monitor.
<tony__> anyone know what "activate extra pixel pipelines" exactly means in nvclock?
<sensei> omeow: Well, if you keep doing it, it may work
<sensei> There's several levels of zoom
<omeow> I know.
<OOD> tony: that's a software hack to enable extra pixel pipelines which are normally disabled on a certain card
<OOD> this can result in exta performance at no extra overhead and heat
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to turn off military time on the clock and have normal time?
<DaSkreech> Right Click Configure time?
<Cntryboy> I did but where at in there
<BKaj> sensei or someone should know that ubotu bot is giving an invalis url :http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic , the repository doesn't connect once you made the choices on the page
<Cntryboy> I see appearance/ timezomes
<abattoir> Cntryboy: Rt. Click -> Adjust date/time
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Sorry Right click -> Date/Time Format
<imbrandon>       no , right client -- date times format
<sensei> BKaj: Whaat?
<DaSkreech> Um ok
<imbrandon> click*
<crimsun> right client!
<abattoir> ugh, i meant that
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Huh?
<BKaj> invalid repository
<Cntryboy> hell which one
<imbrandon> crimsun: hehe
<BKaj> 404
<sensei> Am I giving the impression of being a developer? o.O
<Cntryboy> ya'll confusing me with differ answer
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what imbrandon said
<abattoir> date and time format
<imbrandon> Cntryboy: right click on the click and choose " Date and Time FormayT"
<abattoir> go to times and dates in the window which comes up
<Cntryboy> okay Im there
<Cntryboy> now what am I looking for
<BKaj> with a nick like sensei, I assumed you have some kind of advisor role here :)
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what format do you exactly want?
<sensei> BKaj: Sorry to disappoint you, but no :)
<Cntryboy> I want when it's 3pm for it to say 3pm not 15:00pm
<Cntryboy> like right now it says 18:55
<abattoir> chose pH:MM
<abattoir> in Time Format
<DaSkreech> BKaj: What did you choose?
<abattoir> instead of HH:MM
<Kyral> You know you are a developer when you look at something in the physical world and think how you can represent it as an Object in your favorite programming language :D
<BKaj>  anyway to whom it may concern that URL page doesn't work , http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Works for me
<abattoir> Cntryboy: pH:MM:SS AMPM is the right syntax
<abattoir> if you dont want seconds, pH:MM AMPM
<Cntryboy> I did that but never changed
<Cntryboy> i guess I have to restart x?
<abattoir> nope restart kicker
<abattoir> through dcop or 'killall kicker && kicker'
<BKaj> it opens but once the choices are made , clicking on the GPG sources list doesn't do anything
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Alt+F2 -> killall kicker && kicker
<abattoir> Cntryboy: either 'dcop kicker kicker restart' or 'killall kicker && kicker'
<Tommy2k4> why the && kicker
<Cntryboy> restart kicker?
<OOD> ah that's how you do it :D
<abattoir> Tommy2k4: you are combining the two commands
<Tommy2k4> ahhh
<imbrandon> Tommy2k4: thats what brings it back
<Cntryboy> what the hell is a kicker though
<DaSkreech> Tommy2k4: && will do a second command if hte first worked properly
<Tommy2k4> ic
<Cntryboy> explain first b4 I do something
<Cntryboy> please
<Tommy2k4> kicker is the taskbar thingy
<Tommy2k4> name of the process for it
<abattoir> Cntryboy: kicker refers to those panels
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: Kicker is the taskbar at the bottom
<Cntryboy> oh ok
<abattoir> Cntryboy: of which the clock is a part
<Cntryboy> got ya thx
<DaSkreech> Cntryboy: It's what gives you panels
<Cntryboy> so go to term and type dcop kicker kicker restart
<Zaire> ummm wheres the sources list file again I forgot lol
<abattoir> Cntryboy: yup
<DaSkreech> !easyomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyomatic
<imbrandon> Zaire: /etc/apt/
<DaSkreech> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Tommy2k4> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tony___> i'm back, i about screwed my video card up again messing with nvclock
<DaSkreech> Doh I can never remember it :)
<Cntryboy> zaire:/etc/apt/sources.list
<Zaire> cool thatnks I just used the auto sources page lol
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Tell me what you selected
<DaSkreech> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic
<Zaire> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<imbrandon> !easysource DaSkreech
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Cntryboy> got time fixed
<Cntryboy> thx gang
<DaSkreech> Right that was it :-)
<tony___> so where is there a list of what apt-get installs in kubuntu?
<abattoir> !anything, so i am dumb
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything, so i am dumb
<tony___> saves me from having to search and download
<abattoir> I hope ubotu or seveas dont kick me out :P
<abattoir> just couldnt resist the temptation
<TheHighChild> tony__ adept will show you a list of available packages
<DaSkreech> tony___: Huh?
<h3sp4wn> tony___: /var/log/dpkg.log - but /var/log/aptitude is more verbose
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<tony___> i installed xchat using apt-get but i didn't see it in adept
<imbrandon> abattoir: ;)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) abattoir run!!!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<DaSkreech> tony__: Just filter on chat :)
* abattoir has a feeling imbrandon is going to kick him out
<abattoir> :P
<tony___> filter? sorry, i'm a noob to even irc
<DaSkreech> BKaj: Hello?
<abattoir> Cntryboy: works?
<DaSkreech> tony___: In Adept there is a search bar at the top just type in chat
<omeow> blagh, I'm done for today
<TheHighChild> tony__ give it a few seconds to filter through the lists
<h3sp4wn> tony__: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ (that is all you would ever need to know about package management)
<tony___> oh yea, i see xchat now. what a boob i am
<ryanakca> why doesn't konqueror store certs? I go to https://gmail.com , it says something along the lines of "Certificate does not match IP"... "Details, Continue, Cancel".... Continure: "Store certificate / remember this option".... "Forever, Just for this session". I allwais pick "Forever", and it alwais asks me... same for the wiki.kubuntu.org
<abattoir> ryanakca: i think that is a bug
<abattoir> about the 'Forever' bit
<abattoir> ryanakca: there is also a cert issue w/ wiki.kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> abattoir: it's been around for eons... it was around even when dapper was beta... back in early April I first noticed it...
<tony___> why use konquerer for browsing?
<Zaire> whoops
<Zaire> lol
<BKaj> konq is slow as molasses on my pc
<ryanakca> fine then... I won't answer... :P
<D4m4ge> bye
<tony___> i think i'm still in the server, why's it say i left?
<BKaj> as a browser
<LjL> "because it's a web browser"...?
<ryanakca> oh... it's faster than FF here...
<h3sp4wn> Its not faster than firefox for me (or I would use it) - Using mozilla.org firefox
<BKaj> swiftfox is fast for AMD64s
<abattoir> ryanakca: i would second that
<Zaire> FireFox is best browser lol
<imbrandon> swiftfox is buggy also ;)
* imbrandon likes konq
<LjL> and emacs is the best text editor, yeah, but anyway
* sensei is fond of Opera
<LjL> the answer to "why use konqueror?" is "right, why use it?". you use it if you like it, just like with everything else
<tony___> why does my hard drive seem so slow on linux? when i extract or search, it takes a long time
<imbrandon> ok enough browser wars, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic for more
<crimsun> tony___: you're not pedaling fast enough.
<LjL> i like it, and it integrates with my KDE desktop, contrary to firefox (which i don't dislike at all anyway)
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<ryanakca> only thing I don't like about konq is that GMail is buggy... but no big.. still usable
* Zaire ROFL's
<ryanakca> FF is nice... konqueror is KDE :P
<tony___> so how do i use the pedal command in the terminal?
<DaSkreech> tony___: You have a lot of files
<DaSkreech> lol good comeback
<abattoir> ryanakca: have you changed Konqueror's ID for gmail.com?
<ryanakca> yeah
<crimsun> tony___: (it was a joke referring to bicycle pedals)
<BKaj> bbl
<tony___> i know, i'm playing along with it
* Zaire ROFLMAO's harder
<imbrandon> lol @ crimsun
<crimsun> well in that case, you need to check your hdparm settings.
<tony___> i typed hdparm and there's just so many settings, and i didn't find a frontend for it
<crimsun> alias hdparm='pedal '
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> bah, backward
<imbrandon> hehe
<LjL> tony___: "apt-cache search hdparm frontend"
<Zaire> can anyone pastebin their repositories source list? preferably one with mp3 repositories lol
<tony___> ok, i got "linhdd - GTK frontend for cfdisk/df/hdparm/mkfs", what next?
<ryanakca> holy ****! I just had an explosion.... spam wise...
<LjL> !tell zaire about easysource
<ryanakca> from ~ 1 spam a month to 20 in 3 days!
<Zaire> yea I tried that and its like navigating through a maze
<sensei> Spamassassin <3
<LjL> tony___: uh, next install it :o) that looks rather like a hdparm frontend, i think :)
<Zaire> which is why i asked for pastebing
<ryanakca> all of it is asian... sensei: on gmail?
<tony___> ok, i installed it but how do i get to it?
<sensei> ryanakca: Come again?
<tony___> "linhdd, command not found"
<ryanakca> spamassasin on gmail web interface???
<LjL> tony___: not that i'd know how to use it though. and, even though i *have* used hdparm itself, i don't really remember the syntax to do things off hand, and i also don't want to feel responsible for giving bad advice, as hdparm can be dangerous. just type "hdparm" on google and you'll find plenty tutorials
<sensei> ryanakca: Doesn't gmail do pop3? :/
<ryanakca> yes...
<sensei> Then what's the prob? :)
<ryanakca> but I like gmail web interface vs anything
<sensei> Okay, gotta chose I guess :)
<omglazers> Hey can anyone here tell me the fastest mirror to grab Kubuntu for a Power PC?
<sensei> Unless you get two gmails and .forwards to the other from the first, but that's plain retarded on the other hand
<LjL> Zaire: oh, well, as the name says, it's supposed to be "easy"... anyway, i'm not sure how useful pasting my own sources.list would be. for instance, i have no idea what you mean with "mp3 repositories"
<tony___> thanks for the advice. yes, i've used plenty of hard drive utilities but i just wish we could get out of the command line. it takes too much time to learn
<BKaj> torrent on your continent or country seems fastest
<omglazers> BKaj: Can't use torrent (college servers block it)
<LjL> tony___: it's "linHDD"
<imbrandon> omglazers: any of them have ppc version
<omglazers> If you were even talking to me that is :P
<BKaj> bummer omglazers
<omglazers> imbrandon: I know I just mean one was like est. download of about 4 hrs and I dont wanna wait that long
<imbrandon> omglazers: just pick a mirror close to you
<word_> omglazers: because of piracy or they just don't like torrents?
<LjL> tony___: when you can't find the name for a program you installed, do "dpkg -L linhdd" (or substitute whatever program), and you'll get a list of the files the package contains. that way you can see which command it is
<omglazers> word_: Piracy pressures
<omglazers> imbrandon: I don't know which one to find
<imbrandon> omglazers: where are you at ?
<omglazers> Florida
<imbrandon> us.archive.ubnutun.com
<BKaj> http I guess
<LjL> tony___: anyway, i'm not sure you'd really want to use linhdd. i'm just trying it, and it doesn't look like it can actually change (m)any of the hdparm settings
<imbrandon> ubuntu.com*
<TheHighChild> omglazers: Have you tried setting up BT on non standard ports?
<omglazers> TheHighChild: No.. No clue how to do that :(
* omglazers is a woman and none too good at this kinda stuff
<TheHighChild> omglazers: What client are you using?
<omglazers> Im just trying to set up Kubuntu cause I wanna try linux and I dont know about reporting bittorrent
<LjL> tony___: let's just type "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda" (if your hd is /dev/hda) and see how fast it's actually going, just to get an idea -- be sure there is no program chewing on the HD while you do the test
<imbrandon> omglazers: we have woman developers , that makes no diff ;)
<whizz-> does anybody know where the win32-codecs for mplayer go?
<omglazers> TheHighChild: I dont use one because I couldnt ever get it to work
<ryanakca> oh.... I'm pissed off... because of REVU... my e-mail is on google
<omglazers> imbrandon: But thats my only excuse!!! :(
<tony___> ok, i'll try it, thanks
<imbrandon> heh
<LjL> tony___: then try "sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda" and see if DMA in enabled, and to what level
<omglazers> I'm not even a computer major, im doubled in premeds :(
<omglazers> Hows that
<imbrandon> heh
<Cntryboy> ok back
<Cntryboy> abattoir yes it works, thx again
<abattoir> Cntryboy: and the sudo issue :P
<mcscruff> hi, im haveing trouble burning dvd films, im using k3b, new project- dvd video , and then im adding all the files from my hdd (it is already in dvd format with the audio and video folder) , i burn it with k3b but in every dvd player/laptop it says its not a dvd video
<tony___> i got 790 mb/s and 50 mb/s, is that bad?
<LjL> tony___: no, not at all, unless your HD is supposed to be *very* fast
<Cntryboy> abattoir oh from yesterday, well I ended up rebooting and I still get errors with kate but it loads so I guess I had to reboot not sure why
<abattoir> whizz-: /usr/lib/win32
<tony___> it's a 7200rpm 8mb cache seagate
<imbrandon> mcscruff: it takes more than that, they have to be arranged in a certain order on the disk also, lookup dvd iso on google
<TheHighChild> omglazers: I use azureus. You cna 'apt-get install azureus' but I think it's in the multiverse. When installed, you can go to Tools > Options > Connection and define the port there.
<abattoir> Cntryboy: when in trouble, and no other solution exists, reboot ;)
<mcscruff> imbrandon: it is all layed out correctly
<imbrandon> mcscruff: i'm not talking about layout
<whizz-> thx abattoir
<omglazers> TheHighChild: lol, i'm not even using Linux yet. I'm TRYING to download kubuntu and get it on my Powerbook!
<imbrandon> mcscruff: i mean the actual order its on the disk
<mcscruff> imbrandon: it burns under windows.... its all correct
<omglazers> TheHighChild: Tell me that when I get it installed ;)
<imbrandon> mcscruff: i'm not talking about layout
<LjL> tony___: well, mine does 60mb/s right now, and it's also a 7200 8mb (maxtor, though). but your value seems to be quite in line anyway (and it can vary a little between tests)
<OOD> omglazers: bitcomet is a good windows bittorrent client
<Stormfyst> hola. need someone to answer some basic questions for me
<Stormfyst> anyone available?
<TheHighChild> omglazers: LOL, ok. Hit me up after install ;)
<Cntryboy> abattoir: only issue I have with ubuntu now really is I have a geforce fx5500 and it won't let me use regular nvidia-glx drivers with out my monitor going to sleep, so I installed legacys and it does work.. Now I did that with gnome with legacy and it worked but the games were jerky as shit, with kde and legacy the run smooth as windows if not better.
<LjL> tony___: try sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda too, just to make sure the fastest DMA mode is selected
<imbrandon> mcscruff: thats becouse what you use to burn it in windows knows the correct order, k3b dosent
<LjL> !ask
<omglazers> TheHighChild: Yea yea ok.. if it ever downloads
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<imbrandon> and dosent claim to
<Stormfyst> ubotu i'm making sure people are listening.  ;-)
<ubotu> I know nothing about i'm making sure people are listening.  ;-)
<Stormfyst> heh
<Stormfyst> ok.  i downloaded kubuntu iso
<Stormfyst> burned the image to disk
<omglazers> Oh also, anyone here mind helping me with drive partitioning and format questions? :D
<Stormfyst> i have an ibm thinkpad 1700 pii 300mhz 128mb ram machine
<Stormfyst> with dvd drive
<abattoir> Cntryboy: hmm, i have no experience w/ nvidia, but well KDE rocks, that's why :P
<LjL> Stormfyst: that's very little RAM. you should probably use the alternate CD, not the main ("desktop") cd
<Stormfyst> the file that i burned is the desktop iso
<TheHighChild> omglazers: Are you intalling on a PPC powerbook or a Macbook?
<omglazers> TheHighChild: PPC Powerbook
<Stormfyst> AHH
<tony___> between all the mumbo jumbo, i can't see anything significantly telling me dma is on but it does see the mdma 0, 1, and 2
<LjL> Stormfyst: the Desktop version is not really intended for systems with less than 192 megs of RAM
<Stormfyst> what i'm trying to do is INSTALL kubuntu
<Stormfyst> ok
* imbrandon is on a PPC iBook
<Cntryboy> well gotta go for a bit
<Stormfyst> so there are different version of kubutnu?
<OOD> Stormfyst: you should probably go for Xubuntu instead
<LjL> Stormfyst: no
<Cntryboy> abattoir: take care bro
<TheHighChild> omglazers: Ok, I can't really help there as I don't know the PPC arch of kubuntu but make sure you let any folks trying to help know that, so they can be sure to give you the most accurate info
<LjL> Stormfyst: it's just two different installation methods
<tony___> hey TheHighChild, do you ever play wolfenstein ET on the Sh*tstorm forums?
<LjL> Stormfyst: the Desktop CD uses a graphical installer, and it's a "live CD", while the alternate CD uses a text-mode installer
<Stormfyst> can someone shed some light on that or point me to a sight to educate myself?
<omglazers> TheHighChild: Well all I want to know is not really technical, but more, planning or common sense
<omglazers> :(
<TheHighChild> tony___: Lol, that'd be me
<lphuberdeau> anyone ever encountered stange problems with kubuntu? because I have a huge one now
<LjL> Stormfyst: the Desktop CD has higher RAM requirements because of that
<Stormfyst> ahh
<imbrandon> TheHighChild: i use ppc kubuntu on a ppc iBook
<Stormfyst> so download the alternate iso and try with that install?
<LjL> Stormfyst: also, be aware that - at least in my experience - running Ubuntu with only 128 megs of RAM is going to be a... slow... experience
<omglazers> imbrandon: HELLLLLLLLLOOOOOO BRANDON :D
<LjL> Stormfyst: yeah
<tony___> really? the only TheHighChild i know online and i remember browsing the forums years ago
<imbrandon> Stormfyst: yea
<OOD> Stormfyst: i think you should get Xubuntu, it uses XFCE instead of KDE whic is much lighter on resources
* omglazers is making brandon her new linux advice bitch
<TheHighChild> imbrandon: omglazers was asking about partitioning info. i didn't want to venture into that as I don't have a machine for reference
<crimsun> imbrandon: hah, you're it.
<omglazers> :(
* crimsun ducks out for coffee.
<imbrandon> omglazers: keep the lang PG in here though ;)
<Stormfyst> So Kubuntu is more of an interface into linux?
<omglazers> =-o
<omglazers> Sorry
<TheHighChild> tony___:  Yeah man. I've been at it for a few years, kept the nick but I'm the same gay. What's your handle?
<sponix> anyone have hangs on bind9 shutdown scripts ?
<omglazers> Mind if I privately talk to you? :(
<imbrandon> ehehe
<omglazers> I'll love you forever
<imbrandon> lol @ crimsun , my turn huh ;)
<LjL> Stormfyst: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome (just like Xubuntu is just Ubuntu with XFCE). but, yes, Gnome, KDE and XFCE are just interfaces on top of the Linux kernel
<abattoir> Stormfyst: Kubuntu uses Ubuntu's base w/ KDE
<imbrandon> omglazers: no i dont mind
<Stormfyst> AHHH
<tony___> mine's KommieKiller on the forums and the game, named so since I used to play nothing but the ally side
<Stormfyst> so yeah i had the whole idea wrong
<Stormfyst> so Xubuntu then.
<Stormfyst> thanks a ton!
<Stormfyst> this damn p2 machine is killign me lol
<lphuberdeau> I was configuring kontact and it crashed at some point. Ever since, kontact and konqueror won't start, kopete won't connect to networks and not all sections are accessible in the control panel... ever heard of this?
<TheHighChild> tony___: Oh hey man. Of course I remember you.
<sponix> crimsun:  you seen that, bind9 shutdown scripts hang the box for shutdown/reboot ?
<LjL> Stormfyst: it really depends on which desktop you like best. but, yeah, Xubuntu with XFCE is going to be a bit faster on a machine with little RAM
<tony___> been a while since i played the game but still lots of fun
<Stormfyst> very much appreciated gang
<mcscruff> imbrandon: no matte what order i add them in in k3b they always goto alphabetical
<tony___> i had to go without broadband for a while so i didn't visit the forums anymore
<tony___> btw, the game runs like crap on linux for me, still trying to figure it out
<abattoir> lphuberdeau: have you tried executing those programs from the command line, if so you get any errors?
<imbrandon> mcscruff: there is ways to make the dvd iso before you burn it, thus i sugested you google it
<LjL> Stormfyst: also keep in mind that Ubuntu is quite a bit more "polished" than either Kubuntu and Xubuntu, which are younger and a bit behind in development
<Stormfyst> oh, mone more question.  what is Dapper?
<lphuberdeau> sure did
<Stormfyst> so ljl do you think it would be more prudent to install ubuntu instead?
<LjL> Stormfyst: Dapper Drake is the nickname for the current version of Ubuntu (i.e. version 6.06)
<lphuberdeau> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<TheHighChild> tony___: You have 3d drivers installed?
<Stormfyst> wow  too much stuff going on here lol
<abattoir> lphuberdeau: only that? if it is large, you can !paste it
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lphuberdeau> few more codes after that (major 145, minor 3, resource 0x0)
<Stormfyst> Dapper Drake = Kubuntu = Ubuntu = Linux
<tony___> yeah. movies run just fine with my nvidia card, it's just seemingly full screen games
<lphuberdeau> nothing significant
<abattoir> lphuberdeau: do you get the prompt back after that?
<lphuberdeau> nope
<tony___> or opengl games i guess
<lphuberdeau> application running in the background it seems
<TheHighChild> tony___: What card are you using? Also, are you registered? if so we can take this into a private chat
<LjL> Stormfyst: i don't really know. i think you should, but on the other hand you're likely to end up with something too slow to bear. and also, *my* (personal) feeling is that while XFCE is faster, it doesn't really make that much of a difference. it mostly depends on the *application programs* you use, rather than the desktop environment. but that's just me.
<abattoir> lphuberdeau: hmmm, have you tried re-installing/ upgrading these apps? or are you using dapper up-to-date?
<lphuberdeau> abattoir: yes and yes, using 6.06
<abattoir> lphuberdeau: if you have other users, do these apps launch for them(or for root) ?
<tony___> nvidia 6800gt, i don't know what you mean by registered, i have only had kubuntu installed for almost a week and i'm an irc noob
<lphuberdeau> join #kubuntu-weird
<LjL> Stormfyst: err, that's a bit simplicistic. first, Linux is just a kernel, while Ubuntu is a distribution including lots of software (chiefly: Linux and the GNU tool suite). then there is X-Window, which is the standard graphical environment on Unix, and you can choose between a few different desktop environments like KDE, Gnome etc.  Ubuntu, for convenience, has elected to release different CDs "customized" for various desktop environments: Ubun
<LjL> r XFCE..
<TheHighChild> tony___: I meant registered on IRC. I'm an IRC noob too and don't know how to tell you to register lol.
<apokryphos> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TheHighChild> Barreled!
* Zaire has to wait another week to get his DVD burner :'(
<tony___> i didn't know you  have to register to im, and i don't see the option
<TheHighChild> tony___: You only have to be registered to speak in a private message
<apokryphos> Unregistered users can't PM others, by default.
<TheHighChild> well said
<apokryphos> was introduced by Freenode when the bot floods started and repeatedly PMed users
<tony___> i'm using Konversation and i just don't see the option
<apokryphos> if you *really* want unregistered users to be able to send you PMs, then you can change your user-settings
<apokryphos> tony___: option for what? To register?
<TheHighChild> tony___: You see the link that apokryphos had ubotu post?
<tony___> oh, ok, thanks. too busy looking otherwise
<apokryphos> use that link, or just /msg nickserv help register
<TheHighChild> tony___: Just so you know, with Konversation. If you use a persons nick, the message will appear in red. Just a cool trick to keep track of who is talking to you
<tony___> TheHighChild, yeah, i'm beginning to notice
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: I also have it throw up a notice on the screen and play a sound :)
<TheHighChild> tony___: You can start typing someone's name and press tab to complete it, like in konsole
<abattoir> TheHighChild: LEDs are cool too :P
<TheHighChild> I settle for the flashing icon in the systray ;) I should rig upa sound though
<tony___> TheHighChild: O
<tony___> i'm supposedly registered now
<Tommy2k4> my sendmail is broke
<Tommy2k4>  if i use mail() in a php page it takes 1min before the page eventually loads and the mail sends
<Tommy2k4> and when starting the sendmail daemon on boot up it froze for like 5mins
<Tommy2k4> any ideas?
<apokryphos> tony___: indeed you are
<tony___> btw, i don't know how i got the underscores after my name, i guess it just automatically did it
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: I want a flashing taskbar :(
<apokryphos> tony___: I presume tony was taken ;-)
<apokryphos> (as was tony_ most probably)
<eXCeSS> ahah
<tony___> i guess so but i thought it would ask me what name i wanted to use or register
<apokryphos> tony___: nope, it uses the name you currently have. If you wish, you can register another nickname.
<tony___> anyhow, that was easy enough
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: Settings >configure Konversation > Behavior > general > enable system tray
<tony___> this one's fine
<TheHighChild> tony___: Send me a message /msg TheHighChild
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Eh?
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: You said you wanted a flashing tray icon
<DaSkreech> No taskbar :)
<omglazers> brb
<Raito> How do you change file associations? I want videos to auto open with vlc not Kaffeine
<kkathman> Raito:  kcontrol - KDE Components - File Associations
<nixternal> Raito: right click the file, then select "open with", and there is a place to select "Rember application association for this type of file", select it and press ok
<nixternal> select other after the open with
<Raito> kkathman: alright, trying, nixternal: I did that, it only lets vlc be on the list, but kaffeine is still higher
<sensei> Raito: kcontrol
<nixternal> i just selected kaffeine
<sensei> As kkathman just said.. right.. bed time
<kkathman> in the procedure I gave you, you can decide which is first
<eXCeSS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bianconeri> Hello
<bianconeri> I need help with installing vmware on kubuntu
<nixternal> bianconeri: vmplayer, server, workstation
<nixternal> which one?
<bianconeri> vmplayer
<nixternal> vmplayer is in the repositories...you just need to enable universe/multiverse repositories, then install via adept, synaptic, or apt-get
<nixternal> have you tried that way?
<bianconeri> I get this on the command line :"E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<bianconeri> No I tried installing from source...now I have it in my program list but it doesn't work...
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<nixternal> you get that error?
<m_tadeu> why is rapip saying "could not connect to host localhost"?
<nixternal> bianconeri: you can just enable the repositories and use the player built for ubuntu
<bianconeri> How do I do that...I am new to Ubuntu
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> sweet..they aren't in universe/multivers...
<nixternal> bianconeri: are you familiar with the command line at all?
<bianconeri> btw I typed in the command you gave me its saying now:
<bianconeri> bianconeri@bianconeri-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<bianconeri> Password:
<bianconeri> Reading package lists... Done
<nixternal> type your password
<bianconeri> Building dependency tree... Done
<bianconeri> vmware-player is already the newest version.
<bianconeri> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 40 not upgraded.
<bianconeri> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<klerfayt> firefox likes to crash after some hours of google video
<bianconeri> Need to get 0B of archives.
<nixternal> ahh..that is because you installed it via source
<bianconeri> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<bianconeri> Setting up vmware-player (1.0.1-4) ...
<bianconeri> Now configuring VMware Player.  (This may take some time...)
<bianconeri> Configuring a bridged network for vmnet0.
<bianconeri> Configuring a NAT network for vmnet8.
<bianconeri> Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time)...
<bianconeri> The subnet 172.16.84.0/255.255.255.0 appears to be unused.
<bianconeri> The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was about to
<bianconeri> install already exists.  Overwrite? [yes] 
<bianconeri> ya I am not that ignorant:)
<bianconeri> ya so shall I say overwrite?
<sensei> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nixternal> to late for that sensei ;)
<sensei> Just for future reference :)
<nixternal> bianconeri: yes
<bianconeri> sorry guys I didn't mean to I intended to paste the last two lines (the overwrite one)...anyways ill check out pastebin
<nixternal> heheh
<nixternal> bianconeri: you can use pastebin if you need to paste like that in the future
<nixternal> you are fine
<nixternal> no harm no foul
<bianconeri> i chose yes 4 times for 4 different htings
<nixternal> that is vmware for you
<nixternal> install server, 4 is nothing ;)
<bianconeri> Ok thanx nix ill see what happens...but I kinda have a stupid question also...I just wanna run Windows on linux nothing more nothing less...so vmplayer is what i need right?
<DaSkreech> Or xen :)
<abattoir> or qemu
<nixternal> vmplayer will work, as long as you have created a silly vmplayer package...now that i am not familiar with...i use vmware server, which is huge, but easy
<nixternal> i use vmplayer on my other systems though to connect to the vm's i created with server
<nixternal> i don't know how to go about creating one with the player or if it is even possible
<LjL> www.easyvmx.com is handy for creating empty VMs
<imbrandon> qemi-img
<imbrandon> qemu-img
<imbrandon> i mean
<LjL> imbrandon: that only creates the disk image AFAIK, but not the .vmx config file
<imbrandon> or easyvmx ;)
<m_tadeu> anyone knows anything about rapip?
<bianconeri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nixternal> LjL: thx for that link
<bianconeri> same problem
<imbrandon> LjL: yea but its easy to make a simple vmx txt file ;')
<imbrandon> brb
<LjL> imbrandon: if you know the syntax, then yeah, i suppose so... but easyvmx.com is there for you if you don't
<nixternal> can you just dpkg-reconfig the vmware-player package?
<nixternal> actually..that probably won't work eithere
<LjL> what is the actual problem anyway?
<nixternal> it isn't working
<nixternal> he installed via source originally
<LjL> like what?
<nixternal> [19:16]  <bianconeri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LjL> yeah, that doesn't say much though
<LjL> but still, let me have a try
<nixternal> take over mr vm man ;)
<crimsun> use -D3773
<imbrandon> hehe
<bianconeri> ok that pastebin thingy isnt working
<crimsun> want output? Have output.
<LjL> bianconeri: please type       apt-cache policy linux-image-`uname -r` | grep Installed       and then type    apt-cache policy vmware-player-kernel-source  | grep Installed
<LjL> and give us the output
<bianconeri>   Installed: 2.6.15-23.39  ....for the first command
<LjL> bianconeri: oh sorry, the second one is wrong
<bianconeri>  Installed: (none) for the second one:D
<LjL> apt-cache policy vmware-player-kernel-modules | grep Installed
<BrigadierFrog> why does the installer crash when installing grub ?
<BrigadierFrog> and can I make it use lilo instead
<LjL> bianconeri: hmm you still have kernel -23. there is -25 around from the security repo
<bianconeri> @ LjL:  Installed: 2.6.15.10-7...for the second one
<LjL> bianconeri: ok, then i think i know what the problem is
<imbrandon> dist-upgrade
<bianconeri> enlighten me:)
<LjL> bianconeri: you have the vmware modules that were made for kernel version 2.6.15-25, but you have kernel 2.6.15-23
<bianconeri> since I installed from the wrong source?
<LjL> bianconeri: you need to get the newer kernel. try the dist-upgrade first, and if that doesn't give you the new kernel, then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bianconeri> I installed the latest kubuntu image a week ago
<LjL> bianconeri: no. i don't really know why you don't have the newer kernel. you should have got it from the security updates..
<BrigadierFrog> does grub require ext2, I just read that somewhere
<BrigadierFrog> I was unaware of that requirement
<bianconeri> ok which brings us to...how do I upgrade the kernal:D
<imbrandon> bianconeri: type " sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade " then reboot and see if you have the new kernel
<imbrandon> BrigadierFrog: no
<LjL> bianconeri: like i said, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LjL> bianconeri: if that gives you a new kernel, you'll notice
<BrigadierFrog> ok, thats what I thought...
<BrigadierFrog> then why in the hell does the install crash when it tries to install grub I wonder
<LjL> bianconeri: if it doesn't, then your /etc/apt/sources.list is wrong and we'll have to fix it
<sensei> Where's the changelogs for kubuntu packages? Like now I noticed there's a new package for passwd available for me.. where can I track the changes?
<imbrandon> BrigadierFrog: what is your partition setup >?
<bianconeri> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-....i got this on the last line ...is that normal?
<BrigadierFrog> hda1 15gb ntfs
<BrigadierFrog> hda2 xfs 8gb
<BrigadierFrog> hda3 swap 1gb
<BrigadierFrog> hda4 xfs 11gb
<imbrandon> sensei: grub != xfs
<LjL> sensei: perhaps you could use apt-listchanges
<LjL> bianconeri: no, it's not. paste the entire output on the apstebin please
<imbrandon> err BrigadierFrog grub != xfs
<BrigadierFrog> you asked for partition setup, I told you...
<BrigadierFrog> what are you talking about
<sensei> LjL: I'll check it out, thanks
<h3sp4wn> grub cannot be installed on an xfs partition (at least with the kubuntu installer)
<bianconeri> lol ur gonna kill me....but how do i use pastebin...I am new to IRC also:S
<BrigadierFrog> then why the hell doesn't it say so when I'm installing
<BrigadierFrog> fuck, gotta reinstall again
<imbrandon> language please
<h3sp4wn> 100meg mounted on /boot ext3 and you are fine
<actinic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> bianconeri: just go to the pastebin site, at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , and paste the output there. then give me the URL address of your paste
<sysrpn> is 10GB a parition too small for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<LjL> sysrpn: no
<BrigadierFrog> well, user friendly linux includes, you know, explaining what won't work
<imbrandon> sensei: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Kr4t05> sysrpn, nope, not at all.
<imbrandon> brb
<sysrpn> i am considering a dual boot thing here
<bianconeri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17293
<sensei> ty imbrandon
<BrigadierFrog> well what about ext3
<BrigadierFrog> will it install on ext3 ?
<LjL> sure
<TheHighChild> yes
<imbrandon> BrigadierFrog: ext3 is fine
<BrigadierFrog> great
<LjL> ext3 is the default filesystem in Ubuntu
<sysrpn> will the live dapper drake dvd make dual booting simple?
<BrigadierFrog> xfs worked fine the last version
<BrigadierFrog> I had / xfs and /home xfs, no problems
<DaSkreech> I have /home xfs
<LjL> bianconeri: uhm... that doesn't really sound like a serious problem. but still, before trying again, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - i think there's something weird going on there
<DaSkreech> For some reason the installer doesn't like /xfs
<imbrandon> BrigadierFrog: but not xfs /boot
<BrigadierFrog> I didn't have a /boot
<BrigadierFrog> I was using lilo
<BrigadierFrog> because you know, it works good
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know anything about Crossfire? (The game)
<LjL> sysrpn: dual booting has never been a problem for me...
<imbrandon> lilo != grub ;)
<BrigadierFrog> I noticed...
<LjL> sysrpn: the ubuntu installer just installs grub, which recognizes my windows partition and lets me boot from there. always worked quite well for me
<h3sp4wn> grub is suppost to work with xfs
<bianconeri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17294
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn: supose to and reality are two diffrent things
<LjL> bianconeri: ouch automatix... anyway, the sources.list seems to be good enough
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: It has been specifically stated as added to grub I think its something ubuntu has done that has broken it
<LjL> bianconeri: just run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", without the "-y" option
<BrigadierFrog> h3sp4wn: like cups ?
<LjL> bianconeri: and when it says that the packages are not authenticated and wether you want to continue... well, either follow the procedure for adding a GPG key, or ignore that and continue. your choice
<LjL> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> BrigadierFrog: I don't use it fortunately
<BrigadierFrog> h3sp4wn: well its broken... you have to go config yourself to make it work the right way
<sensei> Should the user really be presented with the python traceback when apt-listchange a package that doesn't have an entry ?
<sensei> Could be confusing for the vast less knowing userbase kubuntu has
<bianconeri> @ LjL I accepted and ignored....waiting for it to finish....whats so wrong with automatix?:P
<mankey> the new amarok packages, from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141, are similar to the ones in http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/, or are they more stable?
<h3sp4wn> BrigadierFrog: I use the bsd lpd/lpr with a really old laserjet which causes me no problems (on the rare occasions I need to print)
<LjL> sensei: er, i stopped using apt-listchanges long ago. don't quite remember how it worked
<mankey> i mean, are they more official?
<LjL> bianconeri: well, it's broken and does bad things. at least that's what the bot used to say, before that factoid was changed. anyway, everybody's always recommended against automatix in these channels
<sensei> LjL: No biggie.. just looked so unkubuntuish :)
<LjL> !automatix
<sensei> Anyways, can't find the login package on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<LjL> now the ubuntu factoid is much easier on it
<LjL> by the way, there is also...
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<imbrandon> mankey: amarok-141 and amarok-latest are the same , they are symlinked
<actinic> i've had no problems with automatix
<sensei> Shouldn't 'login' be in the main/ ?
<LjL> !info login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In repository main, is required. Version 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 235 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<BrigadierFrog> does the installer put grub in the mbr by default
<LjL> BrigadierFrog: yes
<mankey> imbrandon: then why did i get the rss only today?
<BrigadierFrog> so then it should overwrite lilo if lilo is there correct
<BrigadierFrog> so long as grub can install
<bianconeri> I downloaded it but didn't work...I didnt really spend much time on it figuring out whats wrong...so you reccomend easyubuntu over automatix
<bianconeri> ?
<imbrandon> mankey: it was just packaged last night
<vksunder> asdf
<tony__> can someone tell me how to register again?
<BrigadierFrog> well, hopefully it'll install this time...
<imbrandon> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sensei> LjL: Okay, so there aren't changelogs for everything? :O
<tony__> thanks
<LjL> bianconeri: i recommend using neither, myself. but yeah, i suppose if i really had to try one of the two, i'd choose easyubuntu
<LjL> sensei: i think not
<mankey> imbrandon: what is the previous "amarok-latest" version? 1.4.0?
<imbrandon> 1.4.0a
<LjL> bianconeri: but now that you've already used automatix, *don't* use easyubuntu
<sensei> Okay.. why ? :O Security by obscurity? Laziness? Or what's the plan? :)
<TheHighChild> !tell tony__ about register
<LjL> bianconeri: just leave everything as it, and hope it's been nice
<bianconeri> So you will teach me how to remove automatix...but not now let me finish with vmplayer first:P
<LjL> sensei: i vote laziness
<sensei> Hehe okay
<LjL> bianconeri: i don't think there is a way to "remove" it other than reinstalling
<sensei> Yeah, sounds most open sourceish I suppose
<mankey> imbrandon: is it unstable?
<TheHighChild> tony__: How did it go?
<LjL> bianconeri: automatix is not a program that stays running on your system. it's a script that changes configuration files and installs stuff.
<LjL> so you can't remove it
<imbrandon> mankey: its stable just not officialy supported
<actinic> did you guys know there's automatix for kubuntu now?
<Zaire> amarok is decent I myself prefer xmms
<imbrandon> actinic: yes we know
<LjL> actinic: ah, so they decided kubuntu is not buggy enough by itself? :)
<imbrandon> NON SUPPORT in #kubuntu-offtopic
<actinic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294&highlight=kubuntu
<bianconeri> aha ill just leave it lurking there then....if its unadvisable then I won't use it...I went to hell and back lots of times before when installing programs:P SO i think i could handle it
<imbrandon> NON SUPPORT in #kubuntu-offtopic
<actinic> errror error, non support, non support
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> :-)
<Zaire> danger will robinson lol
<tony__> it keeps telling me my name is already register
<imbrandon> LjL: some obivouisly cant
<TheHighChild> tony__: didn't you just register it?
<tony__> yeah, but apparently i can't im you
<LjL> imbrandon: uhm, does *one* like (a link) after your first warning count as "some obviously can't"?
<mankey> imbrandon: when will we get an officially supported version and IN WHICH REPO?
<LjL> s/like/line/
<mankey> imbrandon: backports?
<crimsun> mankey: 1.4.1 has been uploaded to Edgy already.
<LjL> mankey: of what, amarok? i think nowhere
<imbrandon> mankey: for dapper its unlikely and it would be in backports
<tony__> do i go to settings...identities to change it?
<apokryphos> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<bianconeri> so LjL I should wait for it to finish and then restart and check my kernal..(what is the command for that btw?)....then come back here so you can help me with vmplayer?
<Zaire> k can anyone tell me which nvidia driver I should apt for my XFX FX 5200 my cards 3 years old so was curious if I need the GLX or legacy
<imbrandon> mankey: kubuntu.org repos will be as close as you get to "official" for a while
<mankey> is edgy already quite useable?
<LjL> we know about that apokryphos, but he was looking for something more official. but i don't think there'll be any such thing for dapper
<crimsun> kubuntu.org is, for all practical purposes, official
<imbrandon> mankey: no
<DaSkreech> mankey: It's Bloody fast
<apokryphos> LjL: the repository is quite official
<DaSkreech> mankey: Jackknifes through stuff
<Zaire> crimsun: which nvidia driver I should apt for my XFX FX 5200 my cards 3 years old so was curious if I need the GLX or legacy
<DaSkreech> It's like sliding on a knife's blade
<mankey> imbrandon: thank you
<TheHighChild> tony__: Honeslt man, I/m not sure off hand, there;s a /msg nickserv command that lets you login
<LjL> bianconeri: "uname -r" gives you the kernel version, but that's no use, because it gives the version of the *currently* running kernel. just look in the list of packages that are being downloaded if among the others there is a "linux-image-something" package
<crimsun> Zaire: FX 5200? the non-legacy one iirc.
<sensei> Zaire: glx for sure
<DaSkreech> mankey: Also updates like 3 times every 5 seconds :)
<Zaire> crimsun: iirc? FX 5200 yes
<sensei> Although I have no idea why you call it 'glx'
<LjL> apokryphos: definitely less official than dapper, dapper-security, dapper-updates and dapper-backports though... otherwise i can't see why new versions amarok (like koffice and kde) aren't simply but in backports. same used to go for breezy
<bianconeri> @ LjL: So far nothing
<apokryphos> LjL: I agree they should be, too, but that's not where they go. I don't think backports is used much for Kubuntu packs like that.
<mankey> DaSkreech: then maybe i should wait one or two weeks before i upgrade to edgy
<LjL> bianconeri: are a lot of other packages being updated though? if yes, then you should probably run dist-upgrade more often. security fixes are important to get
<Zaire> ?
* DaSkreech noddles 
<LjL> well, joining #ubuntu+1 still gives me
<LjL> [02:47]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1]  Edgy Eft is not yet usable. Please don't use it yet.
<bianconeri> 84 mb
<LjL> so yeah, i definitely guess so
<actinic> generally when updates are available do most go ahead?
<crimsun> LjL: there's a very simple reason they're not in backports. We can't pull in new packages.
<crimsun> LjL: perhaps the more important reason is that the soyuz infrastructure to handle backports is WIP
<Zaire> so I need GLX then I take it
<LjL> bianconeri: do upgrade more often. actually, Ubuntu is supposed to download updates automatically... the reason it's not doing that for you is probably the GPG error that you got earlier, which itself is (i assume) caused by the fact that you have some non-standard repos in your sources.list
<TheHighChild> I've installed 'linux-686' and that was cool. When i do a dist-upgrade it wants to install all the 386 packages. Am I missing something? Or am I out of the loop/
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Removed linux-386 ?
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: no, where do i do that at?
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: And purged all the 386 kernels ?
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: sorry, still a nub
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: sudo aptitude remove linux-386
<bianconeri> LOL so I pretty much screwed up my system:P...no problem ill just do it from the command line:D
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: Thanks man. You're always barreling! I appreciate it
<bianconeri> @ LjL: linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 2.6.15-25.43  downloading this now
<LjL> bianconeri: no, not really. at least not from what i can say judging from your sources.list... which is quite reasonable, except for that couple of non-standard repos (which contains codecs, i suppose) at the end of the list
<LjL> bianconeri: ok. then if everything installs without errors, i'm almost sure you'll able to get vmware player running after a reboot
<LjL> by the way, is vmware player *supposed* to only be runnable as root?
<bianconeri> aha great...will you be hanging around here within the next hour?
<LjL> (guess so though... it needs its kernel modules)
<LjL> bianconeri: yeah i think so
<bianconeri> I don't know...I never tried it this is my first time:D
<LjL> bianconeri: wasn't asking to you, i was asking to the channel in general :-) it's just that this talking about vmware reminded me that i wanted to ask this question
<marcio> mac
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: aptitude search linux-image~i (and then - sudo aptitude purge anyoftheoneswith386inthem)
<TheHighChild> will these flags/options work with apt-get?
<bianconeri> Ok then...Ill just wait for it to finish downloading and shut up:P
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Use aptitude for the search one
<TheHighChild> nvm guess not
<TheHighChild> gotcha, thanks
<h3sp4wn> apt-get remove may work but purge gets rid of things better I find (only ever use aptitude)
<jinho> hi I'm just curious- is anyone here using a radeon 9200 and has it working perfectly w/ OpenGL?
<Ertain> How do I burn an NRG image file?
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: apt-get remove --purge
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: can aptitude be used like apt-get i.e 'aptitude install spank-blah' ? or do I have to navigate the interface?
<imbrandon> Ertain: buy nero for linux or use a standard iso next time
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Try it
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: It can for most things
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: You can't do aptitude source blah though
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: As I recall in Nero 5 it was just a renamed iso
<LjL> bianconeri: i think you should consider commenting out the last four (uncommented) lines in your sources.list anyway. at any rate, any packages that you might have installed from those repositories will stay installed
<LjL> bianconeri: and you'll probably stop getting the GPG errors, and most importantly automatic updates will work
<DaSkreech> I don't know if that changed in subsequent versions
<h3sp4wn> What about nrg2iso ?
<jinho> no one using a 9200?
<Ertain> h3sp4wn: Tried that.  The ensuing ISO could not be used by K3B.  I even used the isovfy command to verify it.
<Zaire> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3sp4wn> Ertain: Tried cdrecord ?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: using aptitude to search is a bit of a hassle imho... it doesn't search into descriptions without some awkward search patterns :\
<h3sp4wn> LjL: Think the way aptitude does search is alot more powerful
<salvador> hola
<Ertain> h3sp4wn: I will try cdrecord.
<bianconeri> Ok ill try that:)
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I only use apt-get source (and aptitude or dpkg-*)
* Ertain tries cdrecord.
<LjL> h3sp4wn: yeah, if you want to do "powerful" searches. but if you just want to make a plain search for names and descriptions, apt-cache becomes easier
<LjL> h3sp4wn: aptitude searches a bit slower, besides
<Ertain> Uh... How does one use cdrecord to verify an ISO file?
<LjL> cdrecord to verify an iso...?
<LjL> i use md5sum to verify an iso
<Ertain> Or rather, how would I know that the ISO file will burn?
<LjL> Ertain: well, you can loop-mount it i suppose. if it mounts, i think it should burn too
<LjL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ertain> That's the problem: it won't mount.
<LjL> if it doesn't mount, it's most probably broken.
<Ertain> And that's the problem I keep finding.
<LjL> what kind of ISO is that? is it a publicly available ISO?
<wezlo> hey gang, I'm having a weird problem with my wireless interface, it keeps changing it's number from eth1 to eth2 randomly...
<wezlo> ...on boot that is
<LjL> wezlo: perhaps it's got a dynamic MAC address
<Ertain> No, I convert an NRG file to an ISO file.  I need to make sure that it will burn, so I try to mount it.  But it won't mount.
<wezlo> LjL, I don't think so - it only started doing this in dapper and my router is filtered to specific mac addresses so if it changed I'd keep getting dropped
<LjL> wezlo: hm, well... still, the best advice i can give is a "man iftab". even if it's not a problem with MAC changing, there's probably a way in iftab to fix that card to a network interface identifier
<wezlo> LjL, thanks I'll check that out
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: Is it possible to purge everything 386? When I try some packages, it just installs a new candidate
<wezlo> LjL, it wouldn't be a problem except that vmware can't get to the network when it's on the wrong interface
<lutty711> Question:: How do I get the configure script for dvdstyler to find wxSVG?? I know svg.h is in /usr/include, but dvdstyler says its not present....thanks
<LjL> wezlo: perhaps "businfo". mind you, i'm looking at that for the first time myself... but i suppose that if you could "teach" iftab how exactly to reach that card, it should stop getting confused about it
<wezlo> LjL thanks, I'm wondering if there's a residual config from breezy that's screwing it up
<LjL> wezlo: perhaps check out also "apt-cache show ifrename"
<bianconeri> @LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17295 ....this is the output after the update...still getting an error
<wezlo> LjL, many thanks - let me run those commands and see what I come up with
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Try sudo aptitude purge ~nimage~n386 (check its not going to remove anything stupid first)
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Try sudo aptitude purge ~nimage~n386 (check its not going to remove anything stupid first) and sudo aptitude purge ~nrestricted~n386
<LjL> bianconeri: does "apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 | grep Installed" show up anything?
<DaSkreech> http://bash.org/?368808
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: Got it. Thanks again for all your help. Gonna reboot and make sure things are cool.
<DaSkreech> Man I hate this site. I never get anythign done
<wezlo> LjL, ok that's just weird
<wezlo> LjL, if I upgrade to the dapper version of ifrename I have to uninstall virtually the entire desktop installation
<bianconeri>  Installed: 2.6.15-25.43
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Look at /boot/grub/menu.lst (check there are no 386 kernels left)
<wezlo> LjL, including - ubuntu-base....??
<h3sp4wn> wezlo: There is a way of binding specific interface names to mac addresses
<LjL> bianconeri: ok, then reboot and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again. i think it should work then.
<jerry> there's a lot of very warm air coming out of the back of my computer. Is that normal?
<LjL> wezlo: hm that's probably because it conflicts with the "wireless-tools" package, apparently
<wezlo> LjL, oh man it took forever to upgrade the first time...
<bianconeri> ok brb
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: nothing shows when I cat it out. But when i type 'sudo aptitude search linux-image' it still shows me all of the same packages. Normal?
<LjL> wezlo: so forget about that and see what h3sp4wn has to say about binding names to interfaces. i'm reading ifconfig man page now for information about aliases..
<wezlo> h3sp4wn, what's the easiest way to bind mac addresses to interface names?
<wezlo> LjL, thanks for the help
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: Look at the right hand side p means not installed i means installed
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: what about c ?
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: config is still there
<TheHighChild> ok, thanks man, you pwn
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: run purge on them and it will change to p
<h3sp4wn> wezlo: I am trying to remember it is a file in /etc/ with a really easy syntax I just can't remember what it is called
<LjL> h3sp4wn: aren't you just thinking about /etc/iftab again?
<wezlo> LjL, yah, that's it..
<wezlo> guys, thanks - that's REALLY easy
<LjL> that's the file that "man iftab" is about.
<LjL> but it should keep consistent names for interfaces automatically, unless the MAC is changing
<wezlo> LjL, was just about to run that command
<wezlo> thanks!
<h3sp4wn> LjL: Does that not work in dapper ?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: well, i couldn't swear that that file isn't overwritten automatically at each boot... but in any case, it remains to be seen why his network card isn't assigned a consistent name *by default*
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I used it in breezy once and it worked fine
<LjL> h3sp4wn: in theory, /etc/iftab should be set up automatically by Ubuntu so that it lists the MAC of your interfaces and the respective names they've been given
<wezlo> LjL, there was a file somewhere that renamed it from wlan0 to eth* where * is the lowest available interface
<wezlo> I'm not sure why it was doing this in breezy, but it was...
<LjL> my iftab says   eth0 mac 00:30:ab:0b:f8:08 arp 1     , and i certainly didn't write this manually
<RawSewage> why do you prononounce GNOME as  Guh Nome
<RawSewage> thats stupid
<h3sp4wn> My /etc/iftab is empty
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: That's how it's supposed to be pronounced. :P
<RawSewage> I know
<RawSewage> its still stupid
<LjL> RawSewage: is that important?
<RawSewage> as important as anything
<wezlo> more importantly, RawSewage, why complain about gnome pronounciation in the kubuntu channel?
<RawSewage> I dont now
<RawSewage> Please forgive me
<bianconeri> LjL: I am back...restarted and ran apt-get dist-upgrade...and got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17298
<LjL> bianconeri: bah... try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install vmware-player vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25"
<TheHighChild> What happens if you install 32 bit kubuntu on an amd64 with a 686 kernel?
<RawSewage> it will work
<LjL> bianconeri: failing that, try running "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl" as it suggests
<OOD> yea im runnign that setup now
<TheHighChild> Will it perform any better? Just curious, in aptitude it says its for the Pentium line
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: Because it's GNU Network Object Model Environment, and GNU (from what I've heard) is pronounced Guh-Noo
<TheHighChild> OOD: I am running it at home, just wondering if it's a performance hit
<RawSewage> CheeseBurgerMan, ok ty
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least, that's my guess. :)
<RawSewage> sounds right
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: You want the k7 or if you are brave You can try a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userland
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: oh? That sounds interesting. I did a 64 bit install before but the desktop apps were way too sluggish (2-3 minutes to open oowriter)
<LjL> i'm not sure this is something one should be terribly worried about at any rate. i mean, i don't think the difefrence in speed between running 386, 686 or K7 are really that important
<OOD> h3sp4wn: how would i get the 64-bit kernel on 32-bit kununtu>
<TheHighChild> h3sp4wn: and no, I'm not brave, just stupid sometimes
<h3sp4wn> OOD/TheHighChild: Build one yourself
<CheeseBurgerMan> TheHighChild: Really? Mind didn't take that long. Probably only ~30 seconds.
* TheHighChild votes h3sp4wn for teh Presidente
<wezlo> thanks gang, I gotta run...
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: Sometimes up to 5 minutes, if at all.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, that's very slow.
<OOD> h3sp4wn: damm, though there was an easy way out :P, maybe some day
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: I know. Thought the KDE packages were slow but I lived. I hadnled the two differnet broswers for java/flash, etc but I couldn't handle not being able to use Open Office. It'd have been faster to do a wine install of MSOffice
<bianconeri> @ LjL...didnt work and the file /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl (the one it suggest) Doesnt exist...BUT vmware-config-network.pl does
<DaSkreech> TheHighChild: Mexican President?
<CheeseBurgerMan> TheHighChild: You totally had something wrong there, it shouldn't be like that. (and you should've used KOffice :P)
<TheHighChild> DaSkreech: Any Presidente
<DaSkreech> He less than a 1% chance there :)
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: No, never used koffice, is it good?
<DaSkreech> s/He/He has/
<TheHighChild> Good
<CheeseBurgerMan> TheHighChild: Yes. :-)
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: Will check it out. Does it handle .doc files?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I personally use it over OOo
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now that's where it kinda lacks...which is why I still have OOo
<RawSewage> it probably loads faster than OOo
<TheHighChild> I just use OO because I started about 2 years on Windows trying to bring The Man down a peg and stuck with it
<TheHighChild> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: Yeah, it uses QT rather than Java. Makes it load a good bit faster.
<RawSewage> has OO become the man yet
<RawSewage> eww  OO uses Java?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't it?
<RawSewage> I dont know
<TheHighChild> I don't think so
<RawSewage> Java programs are slow and buggy
<CheeseBurgerMan> I thought it used Java. It has a Java option in there.
<TheHighChild> I dig java apps. They're at least consistent. Mem hogs but I'm a memwhore
<LjL> bianconeri: duh.
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://user-faq.openoffice.org/faq/ar01s04.html#JAVA
<TheHighChild> CheeseBurgerMan: http://download.openoffice.org/2.0.2/java.html
<Ahmuck> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> bianconeri: anyway, does that mean that it's all working now?
<TheHighChild> only for database table fucntionality
<CheeseBurgerMan> TheHighChild: hehe, gmta
<TheHighChild> gmta?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Great Minds Think Alike
<RawSewage> I need to try out XFCE
<RawSewage> just for fun
<RawSewage> actually, it might be good on the laptop
<h3sp4wn> TheHighChild: make menuconfig ARCH=x86_64 - You need libc6-amd64 I think also if you are using dapper 2.6.16 builds with few problems just select everything as modules "make-kpkg --initrd --revision=custom4 --append-to-version=-v1 binary" - If you want to do it it won't be that hard
<johno> hey, has anyone got nforce5 working with ubuntu yet?
<bianconeri> no its not:S
<johno> dang
<TheHighChild> nice! Thanks h3sp4wn
<Zaire> anyone with an HP computer should read this http://news.com.com/2100-7355_3-6090825.html?part=rss&tag=6090825&subj=news
<SpAwN> hello all...has anyone been able to get the official nvidia driver installed......i know the one from the ubuntu repos is recomended but i was talking to someone in #cedega and was telling him about the problem im having and he said its most likly a driver issue....
<OOD> the one in the repo is the official driver
<Zaire> article link is from digg about HP hacking into customer computers
<SpAwN> OOD: i know but i think it doesnt do somthing that the official one does
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zaire: WTF
<SpAwN> like sym links or somthing
<OOD> it's the exact same driver
<SpAwN> because the games doesnt work on it
<Zaire> I got the article link from digg.com
<OOD> then you haven't set it up properly
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I know. I was more WTF-ing HP
<SpAwN> well all i know is that the one in the ubuntu repos doesnt work
<SpAwN> and yes i do have it set up.....
<driz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpAwN> i have opengl rendering......
<Zaire> yea thats what Im thinking I know now Im never getting an HP related product again
<OOD> it's the same driver
<SpAwN> then why does it flake out and crash?....
<OOD> don't know, but they're the exact same driver
<SpAwN> its the only thing that keeps coming up when im explaining my problem
<OOD> ill brb
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zaire: Supposedly "Customers must give permission for HP to scan their systems. They can specify that certain servers or devices are not included in the scan, if they are concerned that it would cause disruption."
<Zaire> disruption how about using the info they see for corruption
<SpAwN> but i dont see a single article on setting up one from the official site...and when i do set up the official one it compiles and does everything right...it says it succefully installed the driver...i even double check the xorg.conf to make sure the "nvidia" driver is being loaded and then i restart x....and nothing....it gets stuck at the kubuntu loading screen
<Zaire> if someone asked me if they could hack my computer like that I would tell then to go to H**ll
<CheeseBurgerMan> Zaire: Yeah we'll see if I actually get contacted...
<Zaire> k one of the packages for the drivers is the nvidia-glx whats the other one?
<SpAwN> linux-restricted-modules
<SpAwN> its all in the nvidia driver howto
<greg> Hi guys. What would be the easiest way to transfer some mp3 files to my brother who is running windows?
<SpAwN> smb
<SpAwN> or samba
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maxentius> Thumb drive
<fiyawerx> is it hard to get flash and java working with konq?
<RawSewage> no
<Maxentius> Flash worked "out of the box" for me in Konq.
<RawSewage> it did?
<RawSewage> I dont think so
<Maxentius> I went to macromedia, and I had a flash animation.
<fiyawerx> ?
<fiyawerx> with kubuntu/
<Maxentius> Hmmm. Maybe I installed it via firefox forst.
<fiyawerx> did you run easy-ubuntu or automatix?
<fiyawerx> i tried both and neither worked fulyl right for me, so gonna try to just do it manually
<sysrpn> hi
<usp8riot> anyone in here use amule?
<Maxentius> No, I used the alternate CD
<uuuubsd>  is it possible to install realplayer in live cd
<sysrpn> is there anything i should know before trying to setup a dual boot install from a live 6.06 dvd?
<SpAwN> sysrpn: install windows 1st
<sysrpn> i'm on windows now
<fiyawerx> sysrpn: as long as win is installed first, it works great for me, you can even resize the windows partition with no problem
<SpAwN> then u should be cool.....
<Zaire> there nvidia logo showed and all
<uuuubsd> you could use grub, then you don't have to install windows first
<sysrpn> okay, thanks
<uuuubsd> what about my question
<SpAwN> uuuubsd: id think so....but not sure
<uuuubsd> can i install realplayer after booting to live cd?
<SpAwN> give it a try
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulltitan> hi
<usp8riot> does anyone know if kubuntu has a default firewall?
<bulltitan> i'm trying to install vmware with no luck because even if i am root i won't copy the files and the installation aborts
<bulltitan> what can i do
<Maxentius> usp, it does not. But you can install kmyfirewall to configure one. All ports are closed by default in kubuntu
<bulltitan> i tryed su but i tells me that the password is wrong (i'm using the same password than with sudo)
<usp8riot> i ran a firewall test and it didn't find any open ports and i don't think it's running a firewall
<usp8riot> ok, thanks maxentius
<Maxentius> usp, as I said, all ports are closed, there are no services running.
<Zaire> holy crap I have dual monitors lol
<usp8riot> could you give me a lamens guide on opening those ports?
<hareem> is there a compiler for kubuntu
<fiyawerx> gcc?
<bulltitan> anyone have any idea about my question?
<fiyawerx> hareem: you may want apt-get install build-essential if you're compling things
<SpAwN> bulltitan: use "sudo command"
<hareem> ok thanks
<bulltitan> i did
<fiyawerx> right, sudo that i mean
<SpAwN> and enter the USERS pass
<sysrpn> okay
<SpAwN> the one u use to logo  on
<Zaire> however my screen is kinda stretched and all wierd
<Maxentius> usp, install a web server, or an ftp server, and kububntu should have them open. Alternatively, yo ucould set kmyfirewall to allow ports.
<Maxentius> but if there is no service it will show up as closed.
<sysrpn> i'm about to start my second the install; i'm not looking forward to setting up wpa wireless again
<bulltitan> ok let me try and i'll tell you
<hareem> its not working
<usp8riot> ok, thanks
<hareem> fiyawerx your code gives me a message. bad command
<tulga> I need "invisible login" to yahoo from kopete. is it possible?
<Zaire> brb lol
<hareem> is there any compiler for kubuntu
<fiyawerx> hmm video.google.com uses flash right?
<Zaire> there we go
<bulltitan> spawn
<bulltitan> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<bulltitan> /etc/init.d/vmware.
<fiyawerx> i installed flashplugin-nonfree, told konq to scan for new plugins, and it's still not working on video.google
<Zaire> yay 2 monitors lol
<bulltitan> and i did the sudo thing
<SpAwN> bulltitan: not sure man.....sorry
<ubuntu> Quem gostaria de teclar ?
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx, just install firefox. ;P
* Zaire jumps for joy lol
<bulltitan> maybe i need to use su -  but using that with the same password for sudo tells me wrong password
<hareem> is there any good compiler for kubuntu
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: trying to use konq if i can
<bulltitan> i dont get,... am i missing something?
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx, it's not worth it.
<fiyawerx> Kr4t05: why?
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx, because Konq is a jack-of-all-trades--master-of-none app.
<fiyawerx> ah
<fiyawerx> ok so i need firefox and then the mozplugin for firefox?
<Kr4t05> fir
<bulltitan> does the su command uses other password or what?
<eXCeSS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209816
<Kr4t05> fiyawerx, might not need the mozplugin, I can't be sure, because I used Automatix.
<SpAwN> bulltitan: ive been using kubuntu for less then a week...but from ive read
<RawSewage> wrong
<RawSewage> Konqueror is an excellent browser
<SpAwN> it auto gens a random password for root
<Kr4t05> RawSewage, I didn't say it wasn't.
<SpAwN> u DONT use root in kubuntu
<bulltitan> a password a don't know :(
<uuuubsd> konqueror is not that good
<fiyawerx> RawSewage: any luck getting flash in konq? mine doesn't seem to work
<bulltitan> how can i get it?
<Kr4t05> RawSewage, I just said that Firefox is better.
<RawSewage> I dont know
<RawSewage> only if you install plugins
<RawSewage> for example, in Konqueror, I can make any kind of shortcuts I want
<SpAwN> bulltitan: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=553.0 if u realy want to
<RawSewage> I can type  ts  blah.zip  in the address bar, and it searches TorrentSpy for blah.zip
<RawSewage> FF probably has a plugin that lets you do that though
<Kr4t05> RawSewage, if Microsoft and Adobe didn't hold all of the cards, (K/X/Ed)Ubuntu would work out of the box.
<RawSewage> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RawSewage> fiyawerx, check out those links
<fiyawerx> i did, doesn't seem to be working after following those instrus
<RawSewage> whats not working
<fiyawerx> like in firefox i just get a black box on google video
<Kr4t05> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fiyawerx> in konq even after rescanning plugins i don't get anything for google video, im pretty positive thats flash
<usp8riot> ok, i'm downloading smoothwall and it offers just iso's. why iso's?
<RawSewage> I also made it so I type   u whatever   in the addres bar, and it searches Ubuntu Forums for whatever
<Kr4t05> RawSewage, Wonderfull.
<RawSewage> fiyawerx, maybe check out this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+flash
<fiyawerx> RawSewage: think thats for amd64
<RawSewage> oh, sorry
<SpAwN> do i need to have  nvidia-kernel-common installed?
<RawSewage> I dont know then
<SpAwN> or cna i remove it....
<billykan> ...
<SpAwN> brb
<billykan> ...
<sysrpl> hi, i'm back now under the live dvd
<ganges> hello
<sysrpl> i just noticed when changing my laptop's boot order that it suppoerts bottable removable storage like usb thumb drives
<ganges> i have a really shitty machine that runs windows me right now and it doesn't boot from the cd at boot and i want to repartition it so that i have enuogh swap space for kubuntu to boot and/or have enough swap space for kubuntu to boot and install kubuntu, what would be the best way to do this?
<ganges> i downloaded smart boot manager and ran the floppy with a sysresccd livecd but i get a 0xAA error
<sysrpl> is it worth it to make a unbuntu/kubuntu usb thumb drive?
<hareem> any one know how to install chillispot on kubuntu
<hareem> can any one please tell me how to install chiilispot onto kubuntu
<Kr4t05> hareem, search the repos?
<h3sp4wn> hareem: What type of wireless card do you have ?
<fiyawerx> ok, installed flash from macromedia, now i have sound and no video, argh hehe
<oomph_7> try apt-cache search chilispot
<hareem> i dont have a wif card on my linux machine
<h3sp4wn> Is chillispot not a wireless hotspot thing ?
<fiyawerx> correction, in konq, i have audo and no video, in firefox, i have video and no audio, hmm, maybe i can run both at the same time
<sysrpl> i'm on a live dvd right now .. would i have to restart to change the video driver?
<ganges> anyone know how best to fix my problem?
<VHockey87> sysrpl: you should be able to just restart X
<sysrpl> how do you do that from a live dvd?
<VHockey87> sysrpl: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace I think will do it
<ganges> i am not sure if i mentioned it but i have a kubuntu live cd ordered from shipit and it works fine with the smart boot manager
<VHockey87> or you could alt+ctrl+F2 and login from console, kill X, and then run startx
<ganges> but with the sysresccd that i burned myself, smart boot manager does not work
<ganges> er.. it works, but gives me a 0xAA error
<h3sp4wn> hareem: How can you run a Wireless LAN HotSpot controller without a wireless lan card ?
<Wayne_c> Can I ask questions about Samba in here?
<[GuS] > shoot Wayne_c
<SpAwN> bah!!!!!!!!! i wish this driver would jus work
<VHockey87> Wayne_c: can't hurt
<SpAwN> *just
<OOD> SpAwN: how does it not work? you have opengl?
<ganges> hello?
<Wayne_c> thanks, basically i just want to know if its possible to set samba up so that some users can access some directories and others cant?
<ganges> can anyone hear me or are tor users banned from speaking?
<hareem> cause
<hareem> the
<hareem> ap takes dhcp from chillispot pc
<SpAwN> OOD: no....the driver is NOT working right
<OOD> SpAwNL i asked -how-
<SpAwN> it makes a: my games not work b: has crashed my puter 2 times
<SpAwN> it crashe dmy computer after installing it and restrting x...it locked up at the kubuntu screen.....my whole keyboad became non responsive
<OOD> can you run glxgears?
<SpAwN> ctrl alt f1 did nothing....
<SpAwN> i can now...yes i had resolved that...but the games still arnt working...i just want to install the OFFICAL drivers
<OOD> SpAwN: these are THE OFFICIAL drivers
<SpAwN> i know that there the same and alll...but all i know is that the ones in the repos arnt doing what the offical one did for me on mandriva
<OOD> if you want i can explain how they are
<Zaire> SpAwN: do you have more then one ram chip running on diff frequency?
<SpAwN> Zaire: no same exact ram sticks
<VHockey87> Wayne_c: install samba with apt-get (or the adept package manager). Then you can goto K-menu --> System Settings. There's an option called "sharing". From here you can configure shared directories.
<Zaire> odd dunno then
<fiyawerx> ok, i have flash working in firefox now, woohoo, needed alsa-oss installed, but i still dont get any video in video.google in konqueror
<fiyawerx> i get sound fine, which seems to be everyones problem, im backwards
<OMGLAZERS> Hey can anyone tell me how I might be able to resize a partition with a kubuntu utility?
<SpAwN> OOD: k can we drop the hows its offical.......i know it is...can u help me get the offical ones installec?
<hareem> any one know how to install chillispot on kubuntu
<ganges> can someone please help me?
<OOD> SpAwn: ...
<fiyawerx> OMGLAZERS: i believe qtparted can do it
<SpAwN> *installed
<OMGLAZERS> fiyawerx: Thanks
<fiyawerx> OMGLAZERS: thats what the live cd uses, altho it isn't installed by default when you install for some reason
<VHockey87> Wayne_c: If you want to define samba users (something the user connecting to the server will have to type in), use the "smbpasswd" function from the command line. 'smbpasswd myUserName' will create a username and prompt you for the password
<OMGLAZERS> fiyawerx: Yea I saw it I just couldnt remember the name :P
<fiyawerx> OMGLAZERS: PEWPEWPEW
<OOD> SpAwN: here's a script of a secodn way of installing the nvidia driver, it automates you downloading the driver from the nvidia site and compiling it as a module
<Wayne_c> VHockey87: Thank you I'll try that
<OOD> http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<SpAwN> OOD: thank you...i will try that..... =D
<OOD> if this works then great, i ended up screwing my nvidia driver a few times with it
<kankoka> re
<SpAwN> i just dont understand why i cant just installl the official driver
<hareem> does any one know how to install chillispot
<OOD> i cant undestand why You cant undestand that theyre both the same and just as official XD
<uuuubsd> i just can't understand why can't you use windows
<OMGLAZERS> fiyawerx: how do I install qtparted? I cant seem to find it. Also, OMG LAZERS!?
<SpAwN> OOD: i do but huonestly the run NOTHING like they did on mandriva
<Cntryboy> to install flash in konqueror would it be close to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Cntryboy> instructions there on that link
<OOD> that has nothing to do with where you get the driver.. it's a different distro
<clbeams> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OMGLAZERS> nevermind
<OMGLAZERS> I found it
<SpAwN> the colors,performance, and mostly that they made my games WORK
<OOD> SpAwN: mandriva is a very different distro
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<SpAwN> OOD: i am aware
<actinic> hareem - http://www.chillispot.org/FAQ.html#mozTocId650379
<actinic> it might work
<OOD> then the problem you're having is probably kubuntu specific, not where you get the driver from
<Cntryboy> anyone know a site to install flash for konquer.
<Cntryboy> please help
<Cntryboy> need it fast
<Snake> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snake> Cntryboy: ^^
<SpAwN> OOD: i looked into that also....i have popular hardware....and havent seen any issues with kubuntu and the games that dont work
<actinic> that should be fast enough :)
<kankoka> c00l!
<kankoka> x'D
<Cntryboy> snake, which link should I choose?
<fiyawerx> hm, can't find anything about having sound but no video in konqueror / flash
<Cntryboy> im on 2.1KB dialup
<oomph> how can i associate a desktop item with an icon?
<SpAwN> ive checked forums and googled...and didnt see any articles that would indicate further that its the os's fault
<Cntryboy> snake?
<Snake> Cntryboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ash-Fox> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cntryboy> ok
<OOD> SpAwN: what indicates that it's where you get the driver form that's at fault?
<actinic> oomph: right click on item > properties > general tab > click on the icon that looks like a wrench ...
<SpAwN> the ppl in #cedega and the fact that it crashed my system 2 times
<Cntryboy> eh that page is complicated and doesn't look familar to me as what ive done b4 snake
<Cntryboy> im going to install flash like ti says then try to tell konq how to find it brb
<SpAwN> the ppl in #cedega said its most likely a driver issue
<Cntryboy> install it like adobe site says then try to tell konq to find it rather
<actinic> oomph: then click on the next icon
<Snake> Cntryboy: it says right there.
<Snake> Cntryboy: for a direct link, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Cntryboy> snake: yah but that isn't what I had to do on ubuntu
<Snake> Cntryboy: Its the same on ubuntu and it is on kubuntu
<Snake> as it is*
<Cntryboy> i untared it, then went to the dir and typed ./flashplayer-installer
<Cntryboy> then told firefox to find it can't I do that with konq?
<Snake> Cntryboy: you intalled it off the website, go ahead and do it that way if you want to, but thats the harder way. Also, notice below it says: Note to Kubuntu Users: Konqueror does not auto-detect Flash. There are a few steps you must take:
<OOD> SpAwN: so you gonna gieve that script a try?
<Cntryboy> snake: can I go ahead and install it like the website says, then do the steps extra for konq
<Cntryboy> ive already installed it
<Cntryboy> thats why i asked
<Snake> Cntryboy: Probly
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I have a question
<Snake> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Snake> :)
<jerry> Where can I buy games for linux like Diablo2
<jerry> Actually I want to buy Diablo2 for ubuntu
<uuuubsd> from blizzard
<OOD> you can't, but you can run windows version in wine
<Snake> jerry: Theres very very few linux games, and diablo 2 was never built for linu
<Snake> x
<jerry> Is there a version for ubuntu?
<jerry> oh ok
<Snake> Not of diablo 2
<jerry> um
<jerry> darn
<OOD> no, but you can run the windows version in wine perfectly
<empiric> hai i need to install raid controller on kubuntu
<Snake> jerry: but you can try to run it in wine
<OOD> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Snake> jerry: see above ^
<jerry> wine crashed
<uuuubsd> nope, but there is mephisto 3 for fedora
<jerry> is there any good games like diablo2 for linux?
<empiric> i have raid controller driver on floopy i want to add this driver during install so thatkubuntu picks my raid conroller
<uuuubsd> do you play mephisto?
<OOD> i just played diablo 2 in wine today
<OOD> it works perfectlt
<VHockey87> if you're serious about getting windows games to run in linux, look into transgaming
<Snake> UT04, Uplink, Doom3, Quake4 off the top of my head
<jerry> how about farcry?
<empiric> but i am unbale to access floppy durng kubuntu install start
<uuuubsd> i played age of empire 2 in linux today
<Snake> jerry: theres really not many games for linux unfortantly :(
<Snake> jerry: some games play with cedega
<Snake> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<jerry> ok
<fiyawerx_> can anyone with flash working try video.google.com in konqueror and see if they can see/hear a video?
<jerry> um
<Snake> fiyawerx_: never worked for me
<fiyawerx_> Snake: i have audio, just no video
<actinic> jerry: native ported games ... http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<jerry> I can't hear anything
<actinic> some are free
<Snake> fiyawerx_: arnt u lucky :P never worked at all for me :)
<VHockey87> flash sounded worked for me in gentoo, haven't tried it in kubuntu yet
<Snake> gentooooooooooo
<fiyawerx_> Snake: i did the install from macromedia, and had to install alsa-oss, but after that firefox works 100% with it
<fiyawerx_> gonna reboot, maybe that'll help
<OOD> yea firefox works perfectly with flash
<jerry> do I need to install windows xp on top of wine for it to work?
<OOD> that is if you call flash7 perfect :(
<Snake> jerry: no
<VHockey87> jerry: no - I don't think that's even possible
<OOD> it's not
<OOD> wine is a linux program that lets you run windows programs
<jerry> how does it play windows games?
<Snake> Emulation
<OOD> it's not emulation
<Snake> Its not?
<OOD> no
<SpAwN> OOD: yea i think so....but it says somthing about wireless...and i use wireless so
<actinic> it's magic
<Snake> actinic: +1
<uuuubsd> it's a hack
<OOD> it allows native execution of the code, that's not emulation
<actinic> ka ching
<fiyawerx> ok, i take that back
<Snake> No luck?
<fiyawerx> it was loading, i just had to resize my konq window for some reason to see the video
<Snake> Heh weird
<fiyawerx> like i could see where it should be, it just didnt _show_ until i resized at all
<uuuubsd> wine is to satisfy the need of using windows of linux users who can't face the fact that they have to use windows
<fiyawerx> so all i had to do then was install it from macromedia.com and apt-get install alsa-oss
<Snake> lol
<OOD> http://www.winehq.org/ <-- info on what wine is
<actinic> isn't wine an acronym for wine isn't a windows emulator?
<OOD> yea
<Snake> Yea
<Snake> Hehe
* Snake is stupid :)
<Snake[away] > Food time!
<actinic> food fight!
<fiyawerx> "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<OOD> yea, that's it
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<uuuubsd> wine is a hack
<Gonzo> any reason why xmms could play wma fine in ubuntu but now freeze in kubuntu?
<matt___> who here is using ubuntu dapper 6.06 and was able to install win32 codecs for their media players, if you managed to install those, how would I go about doing it?
<Gonzo> i installed a win32 codec pack with wine... no idea if it affected my media player
<Gonzo> maybe that why xmmms is freezing
<uuuubsd> newbie, that depends what software is using win32 codec, wine doesn't because wine is not media player
<matt___> hmmm interesting
<OOD> matt_: download the win32 codecs from here: http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<Gonzo> no i mean... i installed the codec pack with wine
<Gonzo> i needed it for some other win32 application
<matt___> OOD: ok, and that will make them available to VLC player, Kaffeine, etc?
<actinic> matt__: i used automatix.
<matt___> automatix?
<OOD> yes
<matt___> OOD: thankyou
<Snake[away] > ack automatix
<Snake[away] > >.<
<actinic> automatix: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294&highlight=kubuntu
<Snake[away] > Why is everyone so bent on that program from hell
<actinic> however some people like to do it the hard way
<Snake[away] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Snake[away] > FTW.
<Gonzo> brb ?
<OOD> hard way? you just download the codecs and copy them, hardly hard XD
<Snake[away] > OOD: z0mg 2 lines of code!!! difficult!!
<matt___> I have another total newb question, what exactly is an "installation candidate" as used with apt-get?
<actinic> tell that to matt
<OOD> i can, sure
<actinic> matt_: sounds like a program not ready for prime time.
<SpAwN> well i may have found a fix
<SpAwN> brb
<matt___> here is an error output for what I mean reguarding installation candidates:
<matt___> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<matt___> Reading package lists... Done
<matt___> Building dependency tree... Done
<matt___> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<matt___> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<matt___> is only available from another source
<matt___> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<matt___> so, my question would be what is an installation candidate?
<Hobbsee> matt___: please dont paste in here.
<OOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<matt___> sorry
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<matt___> well, sorry about the pasting, but what exactly are installation candidates?
<Dawei> are there any movie editors (join, split, extract, etc.) for wmv, mpeg, etc for (k)ubuntu?
<OOD> diva is in the works and look promising: http://diva-project.org/wiki
<Zaire> once glx is setup then nvidia drivers enabled I should be able to run Unreal tourny 2004 right?
<OOD> yes
<Zaire> cool
<OOD> matt_: that's not an actual package that's why you get that error
<Zaire> oh yea doesn't BF2 have a linux installer?
<actinic> i'm running UT2K4 .... smoooooooooth as silk
<OOD> no i don't think so
<Zaire> I kick in UT at lans lol
<OOD> cedega runs it though
<matt___> ah, thankyou, I had previously been using another distro, and it never used the phrase "installation candidate" in its error output
<matt___> thankyou
<meltdown> Does anyone have any suggestions to setting up Sound? I have a VIA sound card, and they provide their own Linux drivers, which I've installed, but they don't do anything. I just have no sound at all (no error messages either, so I don't know where to start)
<Zaire> hmmm gonna have to get cedega then
<actinic> i ... uh ... suck at ut :)
<Zaire> the games I play at lans are BF2 UT2k4 and halflife counterstike 1.6
<OOD> matt_: i think it says that because it's a packag pointer, and the actual paclages it points to don't exist or something like that
<actinic> meltdown, let's start with your motherboard
<Zaire> man maps at lans are so crowded I was getting 8 kils in like 2 - 3 shots lol
<meltdown> actinic: VIA VN800
<actinic> Zaire ... have you downloaded the community bonus packs for UT2K4?
<meltdown> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/MagicLC/1008831sp2.shtml - It's a brand new machine
<Zaire> nopes not yet
<actinic> meltdown ... onboard lan?
<meltdown> yes
<meltdown> Networking all works fine
<meltdown> both wired and wireless
<actinic> meltdown, have u confirmed sound works in >cough> windows
<meltdown> yes
<meltdown> but we don't mention that here
<actinic> have u run the liveCD to try to get sound
<actinic> lol
<meltdown> Doesn't work on Kubuntu Live either (Havn't tried Knoppix)
<actinic> have u fooled with kmix?
<OOD> meltdown: does linux actually detect a sound card?
<OOD> yea try fooling with kmix, and alsamixergui (you can install that package_
<actinic> Zaire, get those comm bonus packs ... you'll love the maps!
<meltdown> yes - I can see all the sound card info in lspci
<SpAwN> word i got the OFFICIAL driver installed
<actinic> start pressing kmix buttons
<Zaire> cool will look into it lol
<meltdown> actinic: done that :/
<OOD> SpAwN: too bad you still don't understand they're both as official <_<
<DaSkreech> Can I use dpkg and check if installing a .deb would break the system?
<actinic> Zaire ... go to loki installers for those maps
<actinic> or google
<SpAwN> lol OOD IDO UNDERSTAND
<actinic> meltdown:  do u see volume icon in the tray?
<Zaire> one thing IVe never been able to get UT to connect to servers in linux
<SpAwN> but the ones from the repo made my systme freeze up and broke my games...so.....
<meltdown> Ok, installing Alsamixergui
<SpAwN> there are just MY experiences..............so
<OOD> so you got it all worked out?
<meltdown> I didn't, no
<meltdown> still no sound
<SpAwN> iam about to go and see OOD
<OOD> sorry was talking to spawn
<actinic> Zaire, that's odd.  Shouldn't make any diff
<SpAwN> will let u know how it works out
<Zaire> yea dunno why but it just sat there saying sonnecting
<actinic> meltdown: here's a reference source ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Basic_sound_card_hardware_debuging
<Zaire> connecting*
<meltdown> actinic: Thanks, I'll take a look through there
<Zaire> ok UT runs but I get no sound
<Zaire> and it said it couldn't connect to the UT network
<OOD> you patch the game up?
<Zaire> nopes but still no sound wth
<sotired> hello all
<OOD> hey
<Frederick> folks is there any command to clean useless packages?
<h3sp4wn_> deborphan
<sotired> well..it's been one week and a half no windows kubuntu cold turkey
<sysrpl> what files does the "Display -System Settings" change so i cna back them up?
<sotired> and im not looking back.
<sotired> :)
<OOD> neither am i :D
* scream Good night =)
<sysrpl> "Display - System Settings" applet i meant
<Frederick> h3sp4wn_, how do I use it?
<sotired> ive played around with linux everyonce in a while...but this time im switched for good
<sysrpl> i am assuming /etc/X11/xorg.conf but want to be sure
<OOD> sysrpl: yes it's the xorg.conf
<sysrpl> incase the applet changes i make screw X up
<sysrpl> that's the only file it will change?
<OOD> yea
<sysrpl> ty
<matt___> lets say I have gnome and kde installed on my ubuntu box, how do I switch between them?
<h3sp4wn_> Frederick: just run it and it will give you a list of things it thinks is un needed
* Zaire scratch head wondering how you use linux UT patch :S
<OOD> Zaire: http://www.gamershell.com/download_11755.shtml
<sysrpl> my video hadware is the IGP Intel 915GM,GMS,910 GMLwith a resolution of 1280X800 ... at least under windows
* Zaire scratch's head wondering why UT has no sound
* Zaire OOD downloading patch Zaire is know not how to use it does he lol
<sysrpl> but kubuntu/kde wont let me change to my lcd's native resolution ... what settings should i change?
<sysrpl> the driver or the monitor (from pug and play to i don't know what) or both?
* Zaire jack @zz I am lol
<OOD> Zaire: you just extract it and copy it to the ut folder
* Zaire bangs head on keyboard then laughs at own obvious idiocy lol
* Zaire Enjoy dual monitors now do I lol
<Zaire> so what would cause the audio to not work anywa?
<Zaire> it using open asl
<Dawei> meltdown I had a problem when I updated.... absolutely no sound. Finally, after all the wise advice and fooling around for 2 hours I thought "Maybe the sound volume got turned off?" And I was right. I went into the mixer area and I saw that PC Speaker in Output was not selected. For some reason... but I don't need to go into that, do I?
<OOD> Zaire: don't know
<Zaire> I have to have sound or I can't play it
<OOD> did you patch it?
<[GuS] > hi guys... i've build tcl8.5/tk8.5  (and dev) packages for Kubuntu dapper... if someone needs.
<Zaire> not yet but why would it need that for the sound
<[GuS] > in this days i will upload to REVU.
<OOD> could be a bug
<Zaire> patch is 72% done downloading
<sysrpl> what dir is sources.list in?
<osiris>  /etc/apt
<osiris> sysrpl, ^
<sysrpl> ty
<osiris> yep
<Zaire> damn I need faster internet lol
* Zaire is running 256k down & 128k up
<OOD> :P
<osiris> ouch
<osiris> you mean not everyone here is sitting on an OC3 ?
<Zaire> yea I have a friend running 5 meg down and 1 meg up which is my next step lol
<sysrpl> what is the best sources.list to use?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Zaire> yay patch is done
<SpAwN> OOD: the OFFCIAL driver fixed : the color problem and 2 games.....on game still isnt working...but hey....i fixed 3 things...not to bad
<OOD> SpAwN: still with that official thing? :P
<sysrpl> i just installed 915resolution in an attempt to get my native lcd resolution working
<sysrpl> has anyone used that package?
<SpAwN> OOD: yes =D ...it fixed a couple things for me soit was worht the time/trouble in my book...now i just gotta fix this lastgame
<Zaire> crap I copied and pasted the file folders from the UT update into the UT folder and now it won't even run
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SpAwN> OOD: and it boosted my fps with glxgears from 13000 to over 14100
<actinic> what vid card?
<actinic> i'm pulling 8300 on a 6600GT
<SpAwN> geforce 7800 GT OC made by bftech
<actinic> that makes sense
<SpAwN> *bfg
<SpAwN> http://www.bfgtech.com/7800GT_256_PCIX.html
<SpAwN> i LOVE the thing
<actinic> i'm pulling almost 12 on an overclocked 7600GT
<SpAwN> niece
<actinic> sli?
<SpAwN> what kinda sys specs u have
<chavo> just minimize the glxgears window, you'll get over 100000 fps
<meltdown> I'm back
<SpAwN> i wish i had two of them...so icould use the sli
<meltdown> ...no success :/
<actinic> opteron 146 @ 2.8 ghz, 2 gigs corsair xms3200, Abit KN8-Ultra non-SLI
<SpAwN> p4 3.6 ghz 2 gigs ram 250 hdd...120 external
<SpAwN> whats the most ram youve been able to use?
<matt___> the way the root account is set up seems to be different in ubuntu than most other distros, is that an accurate statement?
<SpAwN> ...i dont think ive used more the 1 gig of ram...lol
<actinic> haven't tried over 2 gigs
<SpAwN> matt___: ver y much yes
<actinic> :)
<actinic> terminal doesn't take up much ram, lol
<SpAwN> u only use cli?
<actinic> nah, j/k
<SpAwN> lol
<SpAwN> was gonna say...
<matt___> how would one go about setting up an ubuntu in the traditional root account setup?
* Zaire still has not sound and now UT doesn't load :(
<SpAwN> matt___: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=553.0
<unix_infidel> !root
<OOD> linux is great on the ram, i only got 512, windows was so sluggish after a game, linux works and works flawlessly :D
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SpAwN> OOD: yea but ive heard that...linux will use as much ram as possible...
<SpAwN> so if u have that little it wont use it as much...
<OOD> SpAwN: that's to avoid hard drive swapping
<actinic> the ram came in handy with earlier Firefox memory leaks
<actinic> now I run Opera 9
<meltdown> I'm still having troubles with my sound
<SpAwN> meltdown: no soundat all?
<unix_infidel> this guy again.....
<meltdown> Nope, none
<actinic> meltdown, sorry to hear that man
<OOD> it's much lighter  on the ram then windows, windows swaps with the hard drive like crazy
<meltdown> I just booted the unmentionables... and there was sound fine there, and everything -appears- in order here (no errors in syslog or dmesg)... but there's just no soundwaves emitting from my speakers...
<SpAwN> meltdown: please tell u have a ac'97 card...i can help ya then
<meltdown> SpAwN: Yes, I do
<SpAwN> great
<SpAwN> one sec
<actinic> here's more references: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=sound&titlesearch=Titles
<matt___> so basically, in ubuntu, the user account created during the installation of ubuntu has administrative privledges?
<SpAwN> matt___: yes
<actinic> that's correct
<SpAwN> u use "sudo command"
<OOD> that's only if you provide your passord for action that does need root acces
<unix_infidel> sort of.
<SpAwN> meltdown: one sec...the computer with the directions im gonna give u is booting now...
<matt___> I do notice that there is a root folder in ubuntu, so does this mean that there is an actual root account on the machine aside from the main account create during the install?
<OOD> yes
<meltdown> ok, thanks
<unix_infidel> matt___: the FIRST NORMAL user you create is part of a group.
<SpAwN> matt___: yes i do belive the acutal root account a a random gen pass
<SpAwN> *has
<unix_infidel> that user has priviledges through sudo.  which is then given root via sudoers.
<unix_infidel> so no, the normal user doesnt not have admin...that would be stupid.
<meltdown> This is like... really freaky weird - aplay is reporting no errors in playing, yet I hear noting (and don't worry, It's not muted)
<meltdown> nothing*
<matt___> so, if I wanted to log into the actual root account which I know I wouldn't need to do, I would have to guess its randomly generated password?
<OOD> matt_: you can change it, but you won't need it
<Zaire> actinic: do you actually have sound on your UT cause I can't seem to get mine to work
<OOD> you can do everything with sudo
<matt___> I know, I am just trying to understand how this distro works
<cycom> matt___: couldn't you just sudo -s? and I thought that root wasn't just randomly passworded, it was disabled entirely
<SpAwN> k meltdown do this
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SpAwN> meltdown: alsamixer to turn everything on exceptexcept External Amplifier
<SpAwN> hit m to turn it from off to on and vise versa
<SpAwN> ....turn everything up all the way for now
<meltdown> *blink*
<SpAwN> meltdown: do u understand that?
<meltdown> Well I got a hell of a lot of static when trying to aplay an .mp3
<meltdown> scared the living hell out of me
<SpAwN> so u have sound
<meltdown> kinda
<SpAwN> well....
<meltdown> It was noise, yes
<sysrpl> hello
<OOD> static form the speakers isn't really sound .. lol
<SpAwN> hmm maby its a diff prob then what i had
<meltdown> +1
<SpAwN> i had NO sound
<SpAwN> but anyways here
<SpAwN> do this next
<SpAwN> amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' on && amixer set 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE' on
<sysrpl> what is the difference between the directories /etc/rc0.d , rc1.d , rc2.d .... ?
<meltdown> ok - Volume's down
<actinic> Zaire, yes
<SpAwN> copy past that whole line and run it
<sysrpl> i am trying to create a startup script before X starts
<meltdown> Everything is on - I went through and unmuted it all
<SpAwN> meltdown: i had no sound and that fixed my problem.....
<meltdown> ...you know... it may have
<meltdown> I don't think aplay has access to my .mp3 codec...
* Zaire says why me :(
<meltdown> Lemme check in Amarok
<meltdown> I will admit, Static is better than nothing
<SpAwN> meltdown: type "!restricted" in here
<SpAwN> that will get u goin on getting most files to play
<meltdown> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meltdown> yeah, I got all those already ;)
<meltdown> I'm not new at Linux, I was just out of ideas...
<SpAwN> oh hmm...well......that was the only one i had =D
<actinic> meltdown, do you have xmms?
<SpAwN> sorry
<oomph_7> anyone use streamtuner with di.fm?
<sysrpl> what is the deal with the directories /etc/rc0.d , rc1.d , rc2.d ?
<meltdown> No @ xmms
<actinic> ok, dl xmms
<meltdown> HAH!
<meltdown> That worked
<SpAwN> meltdown: what worked?
<meltdown> the amplification thing
<meltdown> *I HEARS TEH MUSIC*
* Zaire actinic: did you have any sound issues at all with your or did it just work right off?
<meltdown> Thanks a ton
<SpAwN> meltdown: sweet deal huh?
<meltdown> oh hells yeah
<sysrpl> how do i make a symoblic link into a script link ... in konqueror it's displaying as an unkown file type
<OOD> yea you have to unmute some channels ot get some stuff going, i just got surround sound working yesterday after thinking it was impossible with ym card
<actinic> <-- actinic runs to copy down spawn's instructions, lol
<SpAwN> welp enjoy the sound
<meltdown> I feel truely happy inside now
<SpAwN> lol actinic i copyied them when crimsun gave them to me a few days ago
<meltdown> Ok, I'm gonna go to sleep - It's midnight and I have work tomorrow
<meltdown> bye
<SpAwN> pz out meltdown
<meltdown> and thanks again
<SpAwN> np
<actinic> :)
<actinic> Zaire, UT sound ran right outta the box
<matt___> I have one more question about the root account, how common is it to use the default account created during the install for everyday use, and how many of you do that?
<OOD> i never use the root account, it's not needed
* Zaire then wth is with mine :S my boar has onboard realtek audio
<Zaire> board*
<matt___> OOD: what I mean is, the account created with administrative privledges during install, do you do use that one, or when you say you don't use the root account, that is the one you mean
<OOD> matt_: i use the default account that is created during the install for everything
<SpAwN> matt___: i use the account i made during install.....which is the one given the priviledges
<sysrpl> how do i make a symoblic link into a symbolic link to a shell script? ... in my file browser it's displaying as an unkown file type
<sysrpl> i used sudo ln -s /etc/855resolution /etc/rc5.d/S45915resolution to create the link
<OOD> matt_: just to clarify, the default account does NOT have root privelages, it gains root privelages with the sudo command
<actinic> man i love hitting the sack with issues resolved
<actinic> conversely, i grumble when i can't get somethin to work
<lucas> im trying to install "sun-java5-bin" with Adept but its stuck at 23% what shall i do??
<sysrpl> anyone?
<SpAwN> lucas: hit the button on the side...
<SpAwN> lucas: its probly asking u for input
<matt___> OOD: got ya, so in a way it is like any other user account, accept that its password used in sudo will grant root privledges?
<lucas> SpAwN: yes
<lucas> SpAwN: it asks me to accept the license agreement
<OOD> matt_: yes exactly
<lucas> SpAwN: how do i accept?
<crimsun> Cornellius: you neglected to mention whether the command worked?
<SpAwN> lucas: if u cant specify the input....stop the install and use clit to install it
<Cornellius> crimsun: Yes, it did
<SpAwN> lucas: do this kill that install of it
<SpAwN> lucas: then use "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<lucas> noo
<lucas> i wont kill it
<SpAwN> i had the same exact problem
<OOD> lucas: you have to there's no way out
<crimsun> Cornellius: well, in a nutshell, the crystal driving the codec is skewed, which is a sign of hardware failure. We work around it in alsa by attempting to force the codec to run at a certain rate.
<SpAwN> i couldnt hit yes to accept the terms
<OOD> lucas: you're gonan have to kill it and redo the installation with apt-get in the terminal
<BlueFrog> sup. i have a question about installing stuff in ubuntu using aptitude
<lucas> dam
<BlueFrog> and i cant find the answer anywhere
<OOD> go ahead
<BlueFrog> it keeps asking for the original disc
<BlueFrog> and the computer no longer has a cd drive
<BlueFrog> can i fake the original disc
<OOD> the repository must be set to the cd drive for some reason
<Cornellius> BlueFrog: That's because one you your repositories is the CD
<BlueFrog> i just want to install the basic development pack
<BlueFrog> how do i change it?
<SpAwN> BlueFrog: u could probly dl a iso of it and then mount it
<BlueFrog> how do i virtually mount a cd iso
<Cornellius> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   uncomment the CD
<actinic> mount -t iso9660  -o lo <filename> <directory>
<BlueFrog> cool. thanks. i will try it out
<OOD> BlueFrog: you won't have to mount any iso's to fix this
<SpAwN> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<BlueFrog> will editing sources.list fix it
<OOD> yes
<OOD> that's the problem
<Cornellius> BlueFrog: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   uncomment the CD
<BlueFrog> amazing. very helpful
<Cornellius> BlueFrog: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   uncomment the CD
<Cornellius> Forgot the sudo, must be root
<lucas> SpAwN: it says dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<OOD> you can do it with sudo
<BlueFrog> k
<SpAwN> lucas: do that
<OOD> that command will work perfectly
<SpAwN> lucas: ...i asked the same thing like 5 days ago
<OOD> lucas: run that command
<actinic> amazing, 226 logged in
<actinic> is it usually this active?
<Cornellius> Yeah, Java is a bitch to install under Kubuntu
<usp8riot> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso - so "/mnt/iso" is the filename the iso's in or where we want it to mount?
<Cornellius> I use apt-get ...
<Cornellius> *Used
<usp8riot> just wondering, i've yet to mount an iso
<SpAwN> usp8riot: where u mount it to
<satafterh> automatix = eassy java install
<usp8riot> ok, thank
<lucas> SpAwN: allright its installed
<Cornellius> satafterh: Automatix is baf
<Cornellius> *bad
<SpAwN> like mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/cdrom would work too
<Cornellius> It can break your system
<SpAwN> lucas: enjoy it then =D
<OOD> automatix is still buggy
<lucas> :)
<actinic> satafterh, i got my head chopped off recommending auto ... auto ... can't say it :)
<OOD> it installed everything when i only wanted 1 thing...
<Cornellius> Automatix uses ForceYes options that can break your system
<satafterh> worked great for me, but if its a nono
* OOD went to hell with it and did a clean install :D
<Cornellius> Try EasyUbuntu instead
<SpAwN> usp8riot: u can also mount the iso anywhere....but the folder u are mounting to has to already be there
<actinic> ... but only if you HAVEN't used automatix already, right?
<BlueFrog> anybody find a good development IDE for C++ or C for ubuntu?
<Cornellius> actinic: Nah, always
<Hobbsee> BlueFrog: kdevelop3?
<BlueFrog> thats what i thought.
<Cornellius> actinic: Auto... have an echo yes, so even if you say no to some options, auto... do them anyway.
<BlueFrog> whats the easiest way to install kdevelop so that it installs the KDE base too?
<actinic> ok
<Cornellius> BlueFrog: sudo apt/get install Kdev... It will get the libraries for you
<BlueFrog> k
<SpAwN> well i am gonna go play some et pz out
<actinic> Zaire, you still tryin to get sound?
<OOD> later
* Zaire taking a break for th moment to re-install UT since it quit loading after patch
<OOD> Zaire: damm that sucks
<defrysk> hmmm a new amarok
* Zaire has bad luck
<Cornellius> Zaire: Problem is what ?
<OOD> what i did is install the windows version of UT2004, all i'm waiting for is a mouse patch
<actinic> how is there no author to posts like 'Zaire has bad luck' ??
<Cornellius> OOD: Cedega ?
<OOD> actinic: use the /me command
<OOD> no, wine
<actinic> cool
* Zaire not have sound in Unreal tourny
<thompa> the spell checking dissapeared from OpenOffice
* actinic test
* actinic changes name to snake
* actinic not
<OOD> Snake, just keep your name and be happy :D
<actinic> really, i liked snake pliskin.  I heard you were dead, lol
<Snake> OOD: :)
<BlueFrog> im missing something. sudo apt/get install Kdev didnt work
<OOD> sudo apt-get
<OOD> not the slash
<BlueFrog> couldnt find the package
<OOD> the package was kdevelop3 wans't it?
<BlueFrog> didnt work
<BlueFrog> nor did kdev or kdevelop
<OOD> works fine over here: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<Ash-Fox> Why don't you search in Adept?
<OOD> n
<OOD> that n was supposed to go into konsole :P
<BlueFrog> portalfire@SleepyTiger:/$ sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<BlueFrog> Reading package lists... Done
<BlueFrog> Building dependency tree... Done
<BlueFrog> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop3
<BlueFrog> portalfire@SleepyTiger:/$
<OOD> looks like you'll need the universe repository
<OOD> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thompa> anyone got a clue to whats wrong with OO.org
<OOD> whats the problem
<thompa> i just typed a larege doc all went well
<thompa> now going back to start new documnet the spellchecker has dissapeared
<thompa> also lang entries
<thompa> one other thing was that the letters would kind of shift a little also
<thompa> like a display issue
<OOD> the spellchecker doesn't work by default if that's what you mean
<thompa> i mean i used it up to now, where is it
<thompa> i just reinstalled it and its still missing
<james_> does anyone in here know how to configure a wxga laptop screen to switch to 1280x800 resolution? the forums mention using a package called '855resolution' which is not in my repos. i can get '915resolution', though...
<OOD> tools->spellchecker or F7
<thompa> f7, it says spell check is complete
<thompa> yes i have tpyed something,
<OOD> there's no dictionary installed
<thompa> i can see the language area now also greyed out
<thompa> I know there is I just checked
<thompa> american lang pack is installed so is aspell
<BlueFrog> thank you
<Steven_M> have any of you ever run mc in the "konsole" program?
<thompa> OOD: it was set for canadian english
<thompa> i never changed it, but now it works
<thompa> its unstable anyway
<thompa> maybe its my nvidia card
<krinns> when i mount floppy
<krinns> it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<krinns> what this mean
<Steven_M> bye all
* Zaire 's lazy time is over UT is back installed just need sound lol
<lucas> how can i play .wmv files?
* Zaire dunno lol
<Cornellius> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<lucas> i have them installed
<Hawkwind> Follow the restricted formats page
<lucas> the file might be encrypted..
<Cornellius> Normal
<lucas> i get: cant read media. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)
<RawSewage> anyone know a good Linux eBook reader
<bobstro> RawSewage:  what format ebook?
<RawSewage> txt from Gutenberg
<Cornellius> TXTs ?
<RawSewage> yes
<Zaire> ok so now I have audio......this is messed lol
<RawSewage> but Gutenberg
<RawSewage> eBook readers know how to format those
<bobstro> RawSewage:  i'd probably use less, but are you after specific features (e.g. bookmarks?)
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> I guess back to Google...
<krinns> RawSewage
<krinns> i have high pint raid controller and a driver in floppy
<RawSewage> hm, maybe PLucker
<RawSewage> huh
<krinns> how i add that driver during install of kubuntu to get that conroller to work
<RawSewage> I dont know
<RawSewage> !info high pint raid
<ubotu> Package high does not exist in dapper
<bobstro> RawSewage:  there is "gutenbrowser"
<bobstro> i think that's "high pOint"
<bobstro> high pint sounds like hallucinogenic alcoholic beverage.
<noaXess_kubuntu> good morning all..
* noaXess_kubuntu time is 07:29 am
* uuuubsd time is 13:30
<noaXess_kubuntu> i want to make a ntfs hd... is this possible? what package need to install?
<noaXess_kubuntu> uuuubsd: europe?
<RawSewage> bobstro, that looks more like a Gutenberg book downloader
<RawSewage> for browsing Gutenbergs library
<lwizardl> hi
<bobstro> RawSewage:  the blurb i'm seeing is "gutenbrowser is a reader for etexts produced by Project Gutenberg. It iintegrates with KDE. " I haven't used it myself though.
<lwizardl> in 6.06 how do i get my nvidia card working? it was working in 5.10
<RawSewage> hm
<noaXess_kubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<noaXess_kubuntu> !tell lwizardl about nvidia
<bobstro> RawSewage:  i just installed it. looks like a reader with bookmarks and such.
<bobstro> RawSewage:  you can browse the collection from it as well it seems. interesting.
<RawSewage> bobstro, ok thx
<RawSewage> i'll try it
<satafterh> i think force yes means it will install even if there is an issue, it that about right?
<RawSewage> bobstro, whoops..  I probably shouldnt have used sudo
<Hawkwind> satafterh: Yes, that is correct
<RawSewage> was I supposed to do  sudo apt-get install gutenbrowser
<bobstro> RawSewage:  let me know if you figure out how to download into local libarary with it. i can browse, but if i hit "load", title disappears but is not in local library.
<RawSewage> bobstro, me too
<RawSewage> bobstro, I wonder if it's because of sudo
<bobstro> RawSewage:  i used synaptic, so not sure.
<RawSewage> bobstro, yes, thats it.  change the permissions on the folder and subs
<RawSewage> so its readable/writabel by all
<bobstro> RawSewage:  which directory? i own ~/.gutenbrowser
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> that one
<RawSewage> right click it
<RawSewage> change the permissions for it and the subfolders
<bobstro> ah
<RawSewage> Properties - Permissions
<RawSewage> and check that box at the bottom for subfolders
<bobstro> RawSewage:  hmm. titles still don't show in local library.
<Cntryboy> does kubuntu have a video player as default as good as vlc movie player, codec wise?
<RawSewage> Kaffeine
<unix_infidel> mplayer
<bobstro> just get the right codecs!
<noaXess_kubuntu> Cntryboy: vlc is also available :)
<Cntryboy> does it play dvd,vcd,svcd,divx ect. with out having to dl plugins or codecs ect
<Cntryboy> I don't wanna have to dl codecs
<unix_infidel> you're going to have to deal with codecs regardless of the player.
<unix_infidel> otherwise, its just shipped as a depends :P
<noaXess_kubuntu> !tel Cntryboy about !mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about tel Cntryboy about !mp3
<noaXess_kubuntu> !tell Cntryboy about !mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about !mp3
<noaXess_kubuntu> !tell Cntryboy about mp3
<unix_infidel> !tell Cntryboy about mp3
<unix_infidel> LOL
<Cntryboy> I know vlc is available but it doesn't come with kubuntu
<noaXess_kubuntu> unix_infidel: lol :)
<Cntryboy> don't flood me dude
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  the ability to play/not play is dependent on codecs, regardless of which front end you use.
<unix_infidel> take it like a man...
<noaXess_kubuntu> Cntryboy: read it and understand
<RawSewage> It keeps making my library invisible
<Cntryboy> bobstro: not true vlc has a lot of codecs already with it
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  so if it's working on kubuntu now with vlc, you should be good to go with any/most of 'em.
<unix_infidel> Cntryboy: there's no way to avoid codecs unless you build your own deb that makes codecs part of the depends.
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  have you tried the other players?
<unix_infidel> heck, i could make my own variation of mplayer that just downloads EVERY SINGLE codec available through official and nonofficial repos and that would fit your bill.
<Cntryboy> ya'll im stoned
<unix_infidel> because you dont have to mess with codecs directly, it 'ships with' the codecs you need.
<Cntryboy> give a oh poor cntryboy a chance to keep up
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  well don't be so grouchy, dude.
* noaXess_kubuntu wait's for Cntryboy answer, thought's :)
<Cntryboy> but i mean vlc plays quiet a bit, all I wanted to know was their a player with kubuntu already that plays as many codec wise with out having to dl anything
<Cntryboy> I'm not grouchy bobstro
<noaXess_kubuntu> Cntryboy: you should know about easysource.. ask ubotu
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  totem is good. there are several. you do need to get the codecs REGARDLESS OF PLAYER, but if one is working, try the others (e.g. totem).
<Cntryboy> totem sucks ass
<Cntryboy> lol sorry for the cuss
<unix_infidel> then dont be a cuss.
<Cntryboy> and vlc I didn't have to download a single codec
<crimsun> vlc will be even better in Edgy
<Cntryboy> go dl vlc and see if u have to dl codecs for it
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  i'm not rating them, i'm telling you there are others and that you should TRY them because if they're working for vlc, they'll work for the others most times.
<crimsun> I'll be enabling the w32loader, so it can use w32codecs, too.
<noaXess_kubuntu> Cntryboy: apt-get install vlc will do all for you.. but only if you have the right sources..
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  are you saying vlc comes with all the proprietary codecs?
<crimsun> bobstro: (it doesn't)
<noaXess_kubuntu> bobstro: yes..
<noaXess_kubuntu> crimsun: most of..
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  and i'm kinda curious why the aversion to "downloading" when you're downloading other stuff the same way.
<Cntryboy> why doesn't kubuntu come with a lot of games, like regular dapper ubuntu does?
<crimsun> noaXess_kubuntu: many. I disabled ones that we can't build with for technical reasons.
<Cntryboy> bobstro: I have 2.1KB dial up thats why
<bobstro> i was under the impression that the proprietary codecs were a problem in non-commerical (non pay) distros.
<noaXess_kubuntu> crimsun: "we can't build.." are you from videolan.org?
<justanother> hi guys
<justanother> i have a problem with adept
<crimsun> noaXess_kubuntu: no. see the changelog for vlc.
<justanother> it says database is in use, can't update everytime i start it
<noaXess_kubuntu> crimsun: ah you mean they disabled some codec's
<justanother> it kinda crashed during an update of java
<crimsun> noaXess_kubuntu: no, I mean we (as *buntu devs) had to.
<Cntryboy> someone ping me
<justanother> a restart didn't helped - what can i do?
<noaXess_kubuntu> justanother: have you other apt open? try in terminal: ps ax | grep apt or ps ax | grep adept
<noaXess_kubuntu> crimsun: aha.. it's to early in the morning.. sorry.. :)
<justanother> no, don't think so... at least i didn't start anything... (the adept notifier is open, though)
<Cntryboy> will someone ping me? I think im lagging bad
<noaXess_kubuntu> justanother: what's about ps ax...?
<Cntryboy> lalala
<justanother> noaXess_kubuntu: it doesn't show up in the process table
<noaXess_kubuntu> justanother: what error comes up if you start do in terminal sudo apt-get update ?
<hey560> there is a bug in kubuntu
<hey560> sorry in amarok
<justanother> noaXess_kubuntu: it fetches the list and says: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<justanother> seems to be a problem concerning java... at least it's doing sth right now ;)
<justanother> now it seems to work, thx a lot
<justanother> btw, what's the difference between sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre?
<raphink> s/bin$/jre/ is the difference
<raphink> justanother: did you read the apt-cache show entries?
<justanother> ah, ok... and why can't i install it with adept - it seems to stop with an licence agreement page or sth...
<justanother> raphink: it says unable to locate package entries
<raphink> adept doesn't support the license agreement dialog yet I think
<raphink> so just install it with sudo apt-get install
<raphink> iiirc
<Zaire> sweet that was one heluva UT round lol
<justanother> raphink: yeah, seems so...
<admin_> I have a hsfmodem in a lapie and need to roll a 2.6.16 kernel for dapper, what is the safest Kubuntu-way to create a new kernel ?
<justanother> is there a way to close adept now?
<raphink> justanother: I don't know where you are exactly
<raphink> :s
<raphink> admin_: I guess just the way you would build a kernel ;)
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Cntryboy> why doesn't kaffene have sound? the speaker is muted. I'm trying to play a dvd
<admin_> raphink> isn't there some debian packages to assist ?
<justanother> raphink: well, at the license agreement (show details) - at 3%...
<raphink> admin_: never built a kernel for myself, but maybe
<noaXess_kubuntu> justanother: hm.. close the window?
<raphink> justanother: is there no cancel button or so?
<bimberi_> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<justanother> raphink: no... and if i close it with [x]  it kinda crashes...
<admin_> bimberi_> thank you :-)
<bimberi_> admin_: np :)
<raphink> justanother: well if it crashes, then it's quit ;)
<raphink> justanother: so the result is what you want ;)
<noaXess_kubuntu> yeha
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<justanother> raphink: well, not quite what i want because now i can't start it again to do the other updates...
<Cntryboy> why doesn't kaffene have sound? the speaker is muted. I'm trying to play a dvd
<raphink> justanother: you do not want to start it again
<hey560> anyone else having problems with flac and amarok 1.4.1
<raphink> since you said adept is unable to deal with your package
<raphink> don' tuse it
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> go sudo apt-get -f install
<raphink> and see what happens
<raphink> :)
<justanother> the database is used thing...
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  do you have any sound?
<justanother> now i can't even do sudo dpkg --configure -a, because the database is locked
<raphink> hmm remove the lock file I'd say
<raphink> i think the error message says where it is located
<Cntryboy> bobstro: Not with in the movie with kaffine now, but sound in general yes
<Cntryboy> I mean no not now
<justanother> well, it works if i kill the adept process and then run the dpkg --conf...
<Cntryboy> ?
<Cntryboy> bobstro?
<bobstro> Cntryboy:  not having that problem here, though that icon is misleading (speaker with slash thru it). it plays with sound in vlc for you?
<Cntryboy> dunno I don't have vlc
<Cntryboy> but when i had it on ubuntu yes
<Cntryboy> can anyone help me with sound in kaffine please?
<heretic> imbrandon:
<heretic> Mate you there?
<imbrandon> kinda
<imbrandon> sup ?
<heretic> hey mate
* Zaire has working dual monitors and Unreal Tournament lol
<heretic> imbrandon:
<heretic> im having troubles mate :(
<imbrandon> ?
<heretic> It makes me wanna put windows back on.
<heretic> lol
<imbrandon> sup?
<heretic> My firefox is really jerky
<heretic> and my Mp3 player, freezes and stops playin randomly.
<imbrandon> while doing what ?
* Zaire **slaps heretic** lol
<imbrandon> ouch
<heretic> things are freezing :@
<heretic> and i dont like it :(
<imbrandon> what kinda computer do you have ?
<kosh> heretic: what kind of cpu, what speed and how much ram do you have?
<imbrandon> yea
<heretic> P4 3.0 ghz 1 gig of ram.
<heretic> 120gig hardrive
<LionRock> Im connecting with tightVNC to my kubuntu machine. It looks like tVNC is connected to machin but it does not ask me for password ? on kubuntu machin it shows that Im connected: tcp6       0     0 ::ffff:10.0.0.25:5900 ::ffff:193.77.156.xxx:4835 TIME_WAIT
<kosh> is your hard drive ide or sata?
<heretic> ide
<kosh> can you do sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda     in a konsole window and paste the results?
<heretic> /dev/hda:
<heretic>  Timing cached reads:   3468 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1733.89 MB/sec
<heretic>  Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.02 seconds =  53.64 MB/sec
<heretic> when i click any other window, then the one i have open
<kosh> okay sudo hdparm /dev/hda does it say that using_dma is 1?
<heretic> it freezes/locks up and takes ages.
<heretic> yes
<heretic> Using_dma (1on)
<kosh> can you put a konsole window somewhere that you can see it while clicking on other stuff and run top?
<kosh> I want to know what is using the cpu time when you click to other windows
<heretic> yeah
<heretic> done
<noaXess_kubuntu> what need i to install for creating ntfs partition's?
<kosh> I think that only windows can create ntfs
<kosh> linux can read but writing is unsafe
<osiris> noaXess_kubuntu, write access to ntfs partitions isnt supported
<heretic> hmmmm kosh
<heretic> how do i see what my CPU is using?
<noaXess_kubuntu> osiris: :(.. only access them.. hm..
<osiris> rad access is fine
<osiris> read
<noaXess_kubuntu> heretic: top
<kosh> run top in the konsole window
<heretic> woah
<heretic> alot of suff is there.
<heretic> what am i lookin at mate?
<osiris> it LIVES~! =)
<kosh> I want you to click on various apps to move them forward and backward and take note of what apps show up near the top
<heretic> when i drag a window, i get like major screenlag or something :S
<kosh> also can you put the top lines of top down to the swap line in the pastebin?
<heretic> I have no idea how to do that mate lol
<kosh> yeah drag it so it does not cover the top window so you can see what is going on
<heretic> yeah i can see whats going on when i drag the Konversation window.
<heretic> but when i drag it it juts lags and freezes :(
<kosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   that is the pastebin  copy the top 5 lines of the top output into the pastebin
<heretic> i cant copy it
<heretic> i copy it, then i cant paste it :S
<heretic> wth?
<justanother> everytime i start sth from the terminal i get this error-msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17314
<heretic> wait i did it lol
<heretic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17315
<heretic> this is killing me
<justanother> anybody knows what this error means (btw, the app starts anyway...)
<heretic> any ideas kosh?
<LionRock> can anybody help me :/
<heretic> welcome back kosh
<kosh> sorry I was playing with some kde config stuff
<heretic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17315
<kosh> you you and the other person that asked for help put those pastebin links back up again?
<kosh> okay so your system says it is not swapping, it is not out of memory, and that it is almost completely idle
<kosh> heretic: and you using xgl or something like that?
<kosh> s/and/are
<kosh> I will be back in about 10-20 minutes
<heretic> what is xgl?
<heretic> or s/and/are?
<scheuri> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<heretic> i dont think im running it :S
<heretic> i didnt install it or whatever.
<heretic> im running "xorg"
<heretic> is that that xgl thing :S
<heretic> sorry guys im new, i appreciate your help.
<justanother> kosh: everytime i start sth from the terminal i get this error-msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17314
<scheuri> heretic: no, xorg is not XGL
<p1zz4> hi all, kann mir kurz jemand helfen?
<scheuri> heretic: xorg is the X-Window needed to have a GUI (graphical user interfacd) such as KDE, Gnome, etc.
<scheuri> p1zz4: englisch bitte...deutscher support gibt es im deutschen channel
<p1zz4> sry, wrong chan
<macd> is it normal for a upgrade from breezy to dapper after packages to only take about 5 minutes?
<macd> after packages are downloaded...
<scheuri> macd: I doubt it
<macd> I just watched the minutes go from 59 to 2 then done and packages were just flying by
<bobstro> i have two computers on kvm (a desktop, and dell laptop). display on desktop is beautiful on this lcd (with nvidia driver) but on same lcd, laptop display is fuzzy (ati driver). any ideas on how to get both looking ood?
<macd> they went down by 1 minute each but in 1 second increments per se
<macd> I guess I'll have to wait till it restarts to see if it worked
<scheuri> macd: I really suspecting some failures there...was it a server installation? desktop?
<macd> desktop, its a pretty fast machine
<scheuri> macd: still...kinde weird it took just a few minutes
<heretic> hmmm
<macd> yeah I thought as well took about 45 minutes on my laptop
<heretic> i want to know why my comp is lagging/freezing/up
<Zaire> ram with mixed frequencies perhaps.... that was my problem
<macd> scheuri: well it just came back to the gdm login and I logged in....its fine.
<_rince_> mrgn
<macd> I wasnt this fast prior, SMP kernel may have helped ..
<heretic> whats the newest version of cedagra out?
<heretic> 5.1?
<macd> cedega?
<scheuri> macd: hmm...that does lsb_release say?
<LionRock> Im connecting with tightVNC to my kubuntu machine. It looks like tVNC is connected to machin but it does not ask me for password ? on kubuntu machin it shows that Im connected: tcp6       0     0 ::ffff:10.0.0.25:5900 ::ffff:193.77.156.xxx:4835 TIME_WAIT
<scheuri> heretic: aye, 5.1 is pretty new I think
<philliposophy> so i'm learning that KDE programs run well in Ubuntu (probably in addition to kubuntu) but I can't access the help files. Is that common?
<macd> no lsb modules available
<scheuri> philliposophy: maybe they are not installed?...I must admit I dont know just now what kind of package you need to install
<macd> kernel 2.6.15-25 though, thats dapper correct?
<scheuri> macd: "lsb_release -v" or something
<Hobbsee> macd: yep
<justanother> how can i mount a hidden partition of an external hdd (usb)
<macd> still no lsb modules, but it seems to be fine...
<philliposophy> no i installed a bunch tonight and theyre working just fine. It's only when I try to access the help files when I run into problems
<macd> Ive just never seen a upgrade go that fast
<philliposophy> Even with Konversation
<macd> for the record dual xeon (new dual-core ones) very fast on SMP kernel.
<philliposophy> "Could not launch the KDE Help Center"
<macd> is it normal to have the output of no lsb modules ?
<macd> after -v option passed
<philliposophy> night
<justanother> the partitions of the external hdd doesn't show up in mount -l (altough the ones that aren't hidden are displayed in konqueror)
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> which was the alternative to del.icio.us, smoething like sa.broso.us or similar, but can't find it
<KaiserSuse> edulix: plea.se.tell.us
<heretic> im contemplating put on mac x86 on
<heretic> i give up :(
<Zaire> my new PC gonna be mac x86 lol
<heretic> lol
<heretic> You building a "hackintosh" ?
<Zaire> nopes norm PC just with mac os
<heretic> have you checked the HCL to make sure all your components are compatable.
<heretic> because its really touchy.
<Zaire> gonna have AMD 64 Dual Core 4800
<heretic> and if you dont check it and just build it, i gurantee you something wont work, e.g sound, ethernet etc
<KaiserSuse> hey, how would one make an .iso from a Mac OS X install dvd?
<heretic> youd have to make a .dmg KaiserSuse
<Hobbsee> hi KaiserSuse
<heretic> then convert that into an .iso mate
<heretic> theres a program that does that, i just cant remember the name :S
<KaiserSuse> Hobbsee: hello
<Zaire> see sometimes download and try is best to do before buy lol
<KaiserSuse> heretic: MacDrive?
<heretic> Yeah i think thats it.
<heretic> KaiserSuse:  i run a site where you can get ultraiso ;)
<heretic> But i dont want to paste it here, and it be considered spam
<heretic> and i cant notice you or pm you cause im not reggd.
<Zaire> ultraiso is windows software kinda useless here
<heretic> ahhh thats right lol
<heretic> forgot im in linux channel
<heretic> :D
<Zaire> K3b is good though
<heretic> I have a linux/other os's forum on my site lol
<heretic> thats where im getting cedagra!
<heretic> for free :D
<Zaire> ?
<Zaire> free cedega?
<heretic> yeah its warez though mate lol
<KaiserSuse> I don't have the Mac OS X disc here but I wanted to try dd if=/dev/dvd of=macos.iso
<scheuri> heretic: this is about GPL, please do NOT support warez
<Zaire> ah ic lol I want cedega on my PC for the september lan party lol
<heretic> sorry scheuri lol
<heretic> how do i register?
* Zaire wants to be first in my regional area here to go to lan with a pure linux system lol
<heretic_01> lol Zaire
<heretic_01> Did you get my notice mate?
<Zaire> yes
<niranjan> hi
<koriel> how can I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.16?
<koriel> I mean can I do this with adept?
<kosh> back
<scheuri> koriel: either by downloading the source and compiling on your own, or finding it as binary package somewhere
<scheuri> koriel: no, (to your second question), unless it is offered by one of your sources in source.list
<koriel> it's not and I really need it
<kosh> justanother: sorry no idea on that one
<NeoChaosX> yeah, a 2.6.16 kernel won't be officially released for dapper
<NeoChaosX> you'd have to compile it yourself
<scheuri> koriel: in /etc/apt/source.list you define where your adept is looking for packages...called repository...if you find a repository that has 2.6.16 then you are lucky enough to install it with adept
<kosh> heretic_01: is this a fresh install that is having all of these slowdowns, did the slowdowns start right away or did they happen later?
<koriel> how can I compile it with the configuration of my current kernel?
<crimsun> cp over /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<kosh> koriel: why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<imbrandon>  http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/06/buntudotorg-radio-podcast-2/  <-- interview with LaserJock about Paris UDS if anyone cares ;)
<koriel> to support my builtin webcam
<koriel> it needs the gspca driver
<kosh> ah
<kosh> how much do you know about compiling software, hardware etc?
<scheuri> koriel: you are able to use your config which is located at /boot/ and its called config-[yourkernel]  as crimsun said
<koriel> kosh: much enough I suppose but I'm a little scared...I'm used to slackware
<scheuri> koriel: use this config when compiling the new kernel. However you might be asked some more because as kernel changes it changes also its options
<koriel> and kubuntu seems different
<Zaire> for some reason I can't apt vlc
<scheuri> Zaire: have you added multiverse and universe repository?
<Zaire> don't even know how and I don't get the help docs
<kosh> making your own kernel is not recommended
<scheuri> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kosh> and you need to know about grub also so you can get your new kerkel in right
<scheuri> Zaire: check the second URL suggested by ubotu
<Zaire> I tried that and had to restore my sources.list file
<scheuri> Zaire: what happend?
<Zaire> couldn't apt anything
<scheuri> Zaire: after changing the sources.list you ALWAYS need to do an update (such as "sudo aptitude update" or in adept)
<kosh> sudo apt-get update
<Zaire> tried
<koriel> is there a tool to configure grub in kubuntu?
<scheuri> or "sudo aptitude update"
<kosh> sudo update-grub will do it automatically pretty much
<scheuri> Zaire...okay...may you pastebin your curren sources.list?
<kosh> assuming that /boot/grub/menu.lst is set correctly
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<koriel> just that and I will get a kernel choice prompt at boot time when I'm done?
* Zaire http://pastebin.ca/80265
<scheuri> Zaire: ookay...FIRST: set a # in front of Line 5! (which is the CD-ROM thing)
<scheuri> Zaire: SECOND: remove the # in line 22/23 and 32/33
<scheuri> Zaire: THIRD: remove the # at line 38/39
<scheuri> Zaire: after that...very important...do a "sudo aptitude update" or use adpet to update your sources
<scheuri> adept*
<Zaire> update is in progress
<scheuri> Zaire: good
<Zaire> I say screw GUI editing lol
<scheuri> Zaire: the line 5 is now commented...that means when installing stuff, it does NOT ask for the CD-ROM anymore...
<Zaire> good that was a pain
<scheuri> :)
<scheuri> Zaire: is update complete?
<Zaire> yeps
<scheuri> Zaire: then "aptitude search vlc"
<Zaire> there now Im able to apt it
<scheuri> Zaire: "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<scheuri> Zaire: et voila...:)
<Zaire> thx
<scheuri> very welcome
<Zaire> does this mean I have mp3 support to or is that another area?
<scheuri> Zaire: that is another area...let me point you to the wiki
<scheuri> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scheuri> follow the first guide and the the others...then you should be set for mp3
<scheuri> Zaire: its actually quite easy
<koriel> kosh: so I just copy paste config from /boot in new kernel and make
<Zaire> all I needs for lan is mp3 so I don't need to lug around my music CD wallet, Unreal tourny, video playback and Cedega for BF2 and Counterstrike 1.6 lol
<kosh> koriel: once you configure the kernel you will want to use make-kpkg binary
<kosh> koriel: that way the system will make deb files for you to install
<Zaire> I think though for doing mp3 repositories I might just get the sections from a friend of mine lol
<kosh> koriel: you will also want to use make menuconfig or make xconfig to look through the kernel config to add support for the device you want supported
<kosh> well I am wandering off have fun
<lowtech> Zaire: get the dual monitors working?
<Zaire> yeps lol then beat my head against my keyboard for how easy it was lol
<lowtech> ok
<Zaire> I didn't know you had to enable the damn drivers lol
<LionRock> Im connecting with tightVNC to my kubuntu machine. It looks like tVNC is connected to machin but it does not ask me for password ? on kubuntu machin it shows that Im connected: tcp6       0     0 ::ffff:10.0.0.25:5900 ::ffff:193.77.156.xxx:4835 TIME_WAIT
<Zaire> I even got Unreal tourny working
<koriel> kosh: I can't, Im getting an error when running make menuconfig
<fek> moin
<DaSkreech> !wmv
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<damy[] > hi all
<damy[] > in kubuntu, where is synpatic?
<mindspin> its kynaptic or adept
<weedar> After removing tor and privoxy apt-get still seems to want to use the proxy that isn't there - how can I turn it off?
<fek> it's configured in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zaire> what program can be used to extract .rar?
<damy[] > mindspin, can you help me to add at adptic universe repository?
<fiyawerx> Zaire: unrar?
<damy[] > how can i add universe repository at adptic?
<Zaire> k got it now how do I use it lol
<fiyawerx> unrar <filename>
<fiyawerx> with no <>'s ofc
<weedar> fek, I don't see any reference to using a proxy in sources.list
<fiyawerx> Zaire: or if that doesn't work, just type unrar for the syntax
<fek> weedar: please paste it somewhere
<lowtech> unrar -e file.rar i believe
<fek> weedar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fek> no
<fek> x
<fiyawerx> lowtech: thanks
<fek> without a -
<fek> and x will create the folders, too.
<fek> e won't create the folders out of the archive
<Zaire> I get nothing from unrara <filename> or unrar just says command not found
<fek> unrar x foobar.rar
<lowtech> ah, wasn't sure on the -
<fek> Zaire: apt-get install unrar-free
<fek> lowtech: i had the problem often, too. ;)(
<weedar> fek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17321 - But I still think the settings that make apt-get use a proxy lie elsewhere :)
<Zaire> I did that but it doesn't seem to be working :(
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fek> Zaire: sorry: apt-get install unrar
<fek> Zaire: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is your friend
<Zaire> the first one was right I got it but it doesn't seem to be working
<fek> Zaire: is your archive corrupt?
<fek> what happens when you do unrar x file.rar?
<Zaire> I hnothing says bash command not found
<Zaire> damn can't type lol
<fek> Zaire: you are sure, that you installed unrar?!
<Zaire>  it says its already the latest version when I try to apt-get it again
<fek> Zaire: unrar itself or unrar-free?
<Zaire> unrar-free and it says there is no candidate for the other
<fek> Zaire: that's the problem, you need the multiverse tree
<fek> Zaire: watch into your sources.list
<Healot> pansu- pansu-
<fek> Zaire: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=unrar&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<markc> has anyone built a new kernel for dapper ? .. what is the debian/rules invocation for a 686 SMP ?
<markc> AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=686 <- I tried this and it seems it still tried to build an i386 kernel.. but it crapped out anyway
<_niels> Hi there I recently installed Dapper and now I'm a bit in trouble as DD doesn't like NDISwrapper
<Zaire> what kinda of @zzhat would rar a file made for linux anyway
<_niels> has anyone an idea how to get it work?
<Hobbsee> _niels: DD?
<Zaire> isnt their another program that can be used to unrar files
<Hobbsee> and define "doesnt like'
<Hobbsee> Zaire: ark
<Hobbsee> i think
<Zaire> ark won't unrar my file though
<_niels> Hobbsee: Dapper Drake
<Hobbsee> _niels: right.  and define "doesnt like"?
<_niels> <pre wrap="">You need a recent kernel at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26 with source.
<_niels> </pre>
<_niels> Hobbsee: I have a kernel 2.6.23i386
<Hobbsee> _niels: is that from the package off the cd?
<Zaire> damn why would you make it so that a program like unrar has to have a repository its got to be one of the stupidest things Ive heard
<_niels> Hobbsee: no, I've used the one from sourceforge
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> _niels: did you grab the linux-headers-($uname -r)?
<Healot> pansu- pansu-
<Zaire> I need unrar but that site link I was given just keeps taking me in circles
<_niels> Hobbsee: nope, not as yet...
<EvilIdler> I've got  Realtek 8169 gigabit NIC that ceased to function today. I removed some memory, and it didn't work on bootup. Tried latest kernel.
<Hobbsee> _niels: there's your problem.   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-c1ebf95637d110c5f01b9a1383d137f79d8cbddb
<EvilIdler> It keeps saying "link is not ready" when I try to configure it :/
<_niels> Hobbsee: Thanks a lot I'll give it a try
<Zaire> seriouly this unrar thing is one of the things that could keep me from a full crossover from wondows to linux and believe me I plan on being the first at the lan party Im going to to be running a pure linux System
* Hobbsee suspects that you can just use tar to unrar.  maybe
<Hobbsee> !unrar
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar
<Hobbsee> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Hobbsee> Zaire: ^?
<fek> is there a problem known with konsole and transparent background?
<Zaire> that link doesn say much
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Healot> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find unrar
<ubotu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Zaire> adept even says its installed
<Zaire> ok I removed it from adept and tried again nothing still
<lowtech> what about with sudo
<Zaire> nope it just says bash command not found
<lowtech> sorry, i'm too knew to kubuntu and that box is off. i don't know how to use apt to show a packages files either, if it can
<Zaire> Im new to it to Im used to mainly redhat 9
<LionRock> Im connecting with tightVNC to my kubuntu machine. It looks like tVNC is connected to machin but it does not ask me for password ? on kubuntu machin it shows that Im connected: tcp6       0     0 ::ffff:10.0.0.25:5900 ::ffff:193.77.156.xxx:4835 TIME_WAIT
<gatekeeper> Zaire: take a look at this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/57845-rar-ark-any-other-way.html
<Zaire> its something to do with my repositories I believe
<exceswater> hey pplz
<Zaire> but Im totaly **censored** cluless as to how to fix it
<exceswater> i have a problem
<exceswater> in some flash games
<exceswater> if i press right keys for the game nothing happens
<exceswater> why ?
<Zaire> damnit this is annoying
<Healot> pansu- pansu-
<gatekeeper> Zaire: If I look in synaptic unrar and unrar-free are listed I suggest you modify your sources like this and install either/or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Healot> h.323 gatekeeper?
<gatekeeper> Zaire: as far as I can see all you need to do is ensure on of these pacakages are installed then use the CLI and enter the command: unrar x file.rar where file.rar is the name of your file
<Zaire> Im still confused about this repository stuff I mean I have no idea what exactly Im supposed to change and how
<gatekeeper> Healot: something to do with VoIP :-)
<Shanghaiteej> repositories are just a bunch of links to different webistes/servers
<Shanghaiteej> when you use synaptic or adept, you are comparing the software you have on your computer, to the versions on the repository servers
<Shanghaiteej> so when you type: sudo kate apt-get /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> gatekeeper: is the telephony business blooming in the UK?
<Shanghaiteej> you are looking at all the addresses of your repository list
<Shanghaiteej> does that make sense Zaire
<gatekeeper> Zaire: just follow the howto you are essentially replacing the contents of a text file which tell apt/Adept/Synaptic where all the repositories are, after the basic install not all are enabled
<Zaire> still isn't clear cause the how to says replace all but I don't know if thats gonna mess up other repository stuff Ive done
<Shanghaiteej> no
<Shanghaiteej> it won't
<gatekeeper> Healot: Tesco are flogging their VoIP telephone as much as they can, BT still making money had over fist with landlines but that will change over time
<Shanghaiteej> you will be fine
<Shanghaiteej> just make sure you type: sudo apt-get update
<Shanghaiteej> in your terminal before you open up synaptic or adept
<Zaire> but that site has less sources in the list then my sources file
<Shanghaiteej> yeah
<cox377> hey all
<Shanghaiteej> you can compact it
<cox377> does anyone use the KBFX applet?
<Shanghaiteej> don't worry
<gatekeeper> Zaire: back your file up as it suggests then you can either go back to it or extract bits out of it
<Healot> gatekeeper: but your operators are in India right?
<Shanghaiteej> i don't think he has even edited his sources.list file yet
<Shanghaiteej> so he wouldn't need to
<gatekeeper> Healot: some are yes
<Zaire> it would be nice if they could make it so you have to apt the program and not have to mess with stuff
<Shanghaiteej> you mean install it like windows?
<Healot> gatekeeper: can I work with BT if I am Indian?
<Shanghaiteej> you can still do that
<Shanghaiteej> this just makes it easier
<Shanghaiteej> because if they is an update
<Zaire> actually I have edited it to enable certain stuff but was walked through it
<gatekeeper> Healot: I guess
<Shanghaiteej> adept/synaptic will automitcally inform you
<Shanghaiteej> alright, well make sure you don't delete them
<Shanghaiteej> a screwed up sources.list is not going to mess up your computer
<Shanghaiteej> you can always fix it
<Shanghaiteej> if you try to update it, all ubuntu will say is that your sources.list is messed up
<cox377> does anyone here use KBFX???
<Pupeno> Hello.
<gatekeeper> Zaire: It's not that difficult and far superior to windows :-)
<Pupeno> I see that in .bashrc there's code for colorfull prompts, yet, the prompt is boringly plain in Konsole and xterm. Does anybody know why ?
<Healot> it's because the color setting in konsole doesn't use .bashrc?
<Zaire> I **censored** hate windows but I also hate editing files like this to
<Healot> Settings -> Configure Console; click on Schema tab
<Pupeno> Healot: color settings in konsole ? what do you mean ?
<Pupeno> Healot: no configuration in Konsole should change how bash prints the prompt. Am I wrong ?
<Healot> ls -a >> you'll see colors
<Pupeno> Healot: I am talking about the prompt, not the output of other programs. I am talking about PS1.
<gatekeeper> Zaire: with linux it usually come with the teritory :-)
<Zaire> I know but its annoying none the less
<Zaire> my attampts to switch completely over to linux have been the reason I have formatted my computer close to 35 times this month my persistence know no bound but my patients on the other hand does
<Healot> don't switch to Linux if you think you're not ready yet
<gatekeeper> Zaire: depends what you are looking for, many people will tell you it is power to control your own system and configure it the way you want it, it's a little off putting when you first start but as you get to know your system it becomes more natural
* DaSkreech looks up
<DaSkreech> Whats the problem?
<Zaire> Im switching to linux cause my only other alternative is mac and I hate windows and mac with a passion and have been trying to switch over in actuality for the last 5 years
<DaSkreech> BeOS? :)
<Zaire> I also have been considering taking a Linux course
<insanekane> Zaire: sorry for this in advance, but I've been waiting for an opportunity like this ... if you don't like it, change it ;P
<Healot> take it know then...
<Zaire> an guess what go figure the source list stuff from that site didn't work it still say bash command not found
<gatekeeper> Zaire: (k)ubuntu is a distro where you have to do some extra bits & pieces after you install, and the up side is your learn as you go on, if you want something that "works out of the box" try PCLinuxOS or Mepis
<gatekeeper> Zaire: have you installed it?
<Zaire> like I said my persistence know no bound and alot of that is related to the fact that Im mildly obsessive compulsive
<Healot> Zaire: f***?
<Zaire> IM not gonna quit till Ive finished in other words
<chun_> thumbs up* =p
<Burne> Go to www.idpz.net/tomytom/linuxblog.htm :)
<ChunLaptop> what happened? repository problem?
<Healot> linux blogs are infested with try outs and stupid people who are "trying" out
<rob> except mine :)
<Healot> i hate line saying "Yesterday, I tried this distro and this does not work, and that doesn't work bla bla"
<EvilIdler> Hehe. Today, it's networking not working for me. But other than that, my blog would be a boring "Ubuntu still works" every day :)
<Healot> try starting such blog with that line alike, I'll kill your blog for sure :)
<LEO9> whenever i am in kde, many kde apps (i haven't tested them all) ignore my LD_PRELOAD variable (it seems kde deliberately forces them to do it). this also happens in other wms, but only when i start the kde application from konsole (the kde terminal). this never happens with non-kde apps, not even in kde. how do i fix this?
<EvilIdler> Why even bother with Linux blogs, anyway?
<LEO9> EvilIdler: what is a *linux* blog?
<LEO9> EvilIdler: a blog on a linux server?
<EvilIdler> LEO9: Feck knows!
<EvilIdler> There's no need to just talk about it for the sake of it. Websites related to specific software are more useful :)
<EvilIdler> Gah, my network card is acting as if it's broken :/
<Zaire> screw it
<Healot> dump ubuntu then.. hohoho
<EvilIdler> Yeah, right. I need rest, not constant fiddling :)
<EvilIdler> Guess I'll have to swap cards on computers to determine if it's really broken. I have a green light when powering on, though it disappears once the driver loads :(
<ChunLaptop> aye sarcastic angry people on the channel today?
<Healot> aye aye captain
<ChunLaptop> anyone else here having problems w/ the flash plugin and firefox?
<Healot> a lot of them out there
<Healot> i use Adobe's Flash with Konqueror, and I can play the suicide bomber game now
<ChunLaptop> yea i ended up using konqueror for flash sites now,
<ChunLaptop> just wondering if anyone tried a recompile of firefox and if it solved the problem
<Healot> what problem though
<ChunLaptop> firefox freezes up when using the flash plugin for 3 of my systems, but konqueror's ok w/ it
<ChunLaptop> flash intensive sites* like myspace or whatever
<Healot> the proprietary flash, or the free one
<ChunLaptop> proprietary i think, when you visit a flash site firefox downloads and installs flash
<exceswater> healot
<exceswater> give me an advice plz
<exceswater> when i try to play some flash games
<exceswater> sometimes it seems like it won't recognize keys
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> why
<ChunLaptop> >< that sounds more like a problem w/ the game than w/ flash
<Healot> can't give any advice on that, since Flash is proprietary, but I can give a bad advice, use Internet Explore :)
<ChunLaptop> yuck =p
<Healot> it solves all your Flash problems
<Healot> literally gone
<wily> hi all
<ChunLaptop> wine doesn't solve a lot of problems =p
<ChunLaptop> hello
<Healot> It shouldn't because too much of WINE can get you drunk
<Healot> Windows is the best operating system to run Windows applications
<ChunLaptop> flash is an internet app* works well in other distros, just not ubuntu
<ChunLaptop> and getting drunk is a good thing once in a while, good for the heart and better before clubbing haha
<Healot> yup
<Healot> yet many ubuntu users complain about Flash
<ChunLaptop> i guess i'll live w/ using konqueror as my main webbrowser
<Healot> Konq all the way, dump Firefox
<Jack1> guys why does the system tray icon for battery disappears from my tray<<<<<<<always<
<Jack1> ?
<Healot> I am hating firefox these days
<ChunLaptop> my battery icon stays all the time in my sys tray
<ChunLaptop> jack1, try right clicking on your battery icon, click configure KLaptop and make sure show battery Monitor is checked
<Jack1> how could i make a cd ripper faster?
<Jack1> how to turn on dma?
<Healot> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ChunLaptop> you shouldn't need to worry bout dma
<_niels> Hi Folks what means this message: LD-static final link failed ; I'm on Dapper Drake
<ChunLaptop> what were you trying to do niels?
<Jack1> ChunLaptop klaptop is configured right and the icon turned on, but it keeps disapperaing from the kicker!how could i mak eg grip or soundjuicer rip fater<??
<_niels> ChunLaptop: Well I basically have installed KUbuntu and in the process of its first boot i became that message
<guillermo> hola
<_niels> ChunLaptop: any ideas?
<ChunLaptop> you probably have a bad install then niels
<ChunLaptop> cuz you were able to run the live CD right?
<_niels> ChunLaptop: yes, I was able to run the Live Version
<vladi> hi guys, quick question, before I installed cedega 5.1 from a .deb, now what do i need to do to install the new version (5.2) from a .deb?
<ChunLaptop> yea something probably didn't get copied over from the CD, if you are having link problems on a fresh install
<ChunLaptop> i'm not sure jack,
<_vladi_> would i do a dpkg -r and then a dpkg -i
<ChunLaptop> vladi, dpkg -i should be fine
<_vladi_> kk, wasnt sure if i had to remove it first
<_niels> ChunLaptop: Could it be that the image is kind of broken?
<ChunLaptop> vladi? do you happen to be vladimir from UCR?
<_vladi_> my name is Vladimir, but i'm probably not that guy :-)
<_niels> ChunLaptop: The thing is/was: I tried to install ndis using adept and adept cooldn't find it. Then I thought I should go for a reinstall
<_niels> ChunLaptop: and then I did get that error-message
<ChunLaptop> oh ok i thought maybe you could be my computer science TA haha
<_vladi_> dpkg-deb: `cedega-small_5.2_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<_vladi_> did i get a bad archive?
<ChunLaptop> niels adept couldn't find ndiswrapper?
<ChunLaptop> vladi check the size of the file make sure it's not 0, could be a bad archive
<ChunLaptop> you trying to install the free cedega?
<_vladi_> nah, cedega cedega
<_vladi_> heh
<_vladi_> yea its 1.3meg
<_vladi_> normally its around 7..
<_vladi_> musta got corrupted in the d/l or something
<ChunLaptop> niels when you say reinstall, you mean reinstall the whole OS?
<ChunLaptop> but yea if it's a fresh install and it gives link errors it's probably a bad install
<ChunLaptop> anyone here try SLED and compared it to kubuntu?(suse linux enterprise desktop)
<DanielW> hi
<ChunLaptop> hellloooo
<DanielW> how can i install kdenetworkmanager?
<ChunLaptop> you trying to find a wifi manager?
<ChunLaptop> wlassistant is the wireless assistant to connect to different ssids
<_niels> ChunLaptop: sorry, i had to be on the phone for a sec
<_niels> ChunLaptop: yep. I had to reinstall the whole OS
<DanielW> ChunLaptop: but wlassistant is not kdenetworkmanager :-(
<_niels> ChunLaptop: I have a doc here (but its in german) - in which they've compared KUbuntu, Fedora and SLED
<Healot> Ass - the other vagina LOL
<ChunLaptop> niels, after you reinstalled and it gave you link errors then that means it didn't install correctly, so you need to reinstall again
<ChunLaptop> healot, yuck i dont want my **** to smell like ****  + you want to make the girl gag not puke afterwards lol
<Lynoure> Hmmm
<DanielW> http://tom.acrewoods.net/node/431 <- argh where did he get it from?
<ChunLaptop> i give good advice on everything, i need a halo over my head and a 100k job,   danielW well if it's not in the repository, you're proably gonna hafta find the repository w/ it or look for a DEB file
<ChunLaptop> or compile from source~ download source from main site ./configure, make, make install,        and use adept to get any files its missing
<ChunLaptop> sorry lyn! no means to offend anyone in the channel
<DanielW> ChunLaptop: put ist should be in the repository. at least someone in the german kubuntu forums says that (or it could be understand that way)
<Lynoure> ChunLaptop: It just seemed totally irrelevant. Mostly you are probably just offending your girl.
<Healot> sorry my bad
<Healot> just some tag line from T-Shirt my friend is wearing
<ChunLaptop> yea it's irrelevant healot started it, sorry again
<ChunLaptop> i'm trying to feed into everyone's conversation here
<Healot> I found it offensively funny
<Lynoure> And I was just poking my head here between boring bug hunting and boring documenting...
<ChunLaptop> ooh bug hunting? flash plugin is no good in firefox but works in konqueror
<Lynoure> ChunLaptop: I'll be a software tester by trade for 9 workdays still. Not my cup of tea.
<ChunLaptop> yikes, i just graduated so i'm looking into what options i have
<Healot> career option?
<ChunLaptop> yea, graduated as computer science
<Lynoure> ChunLaptop: Unless you like criticizing other people's work and hate fixing/building things, and still are not a completely annoying when going to critizicing, I wouldn't recommend it
<Healot> just like me...
<Lynoure> AAt least for me, being a sysadmin or programmer is far more satisfying
<sensei> Yeah, I hear you
<ChunLaptop> yea, that's exactly what i want to do
<sensei> Well, sometimes it's nice to critizise someone in-house rather than getting it yourself from a client :)
<ChunLaptop> i've been doing some game programming, so maybe that or jr linux sys admin would be good, or MySQL + PHP developer
<Healot> ChunLaptop: are you willing to work in India?
<ChunLaptop> no healot, going to india doesn't seem like an option for me, i like sunny california =)
<Healot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_panda >> the real firefox
<sensei> Do what I did, get some windows know-how, take a job at a small to medium company, and then migrate their whole computer park to Linux, it was great fun
<sensei> Although not completely hassle-free
<Lynoure> sensei: Sounds like it :)
<Healot> and American companies are shifting jobs to India
<cox377> sensei: how big is your company?
<Lynoure> Healot: Where is your company located, btw?
<ChunLaptop> yea there had to be some hassles, i been learning all the win server2003 stuff, and visual studio
<Healot> Malaysia
<Healot> :)
<Healot> it's the little India
<sensei> cox377: Not working there anymore (not because of that though ;)) But it had 140 or so employees
<Healot> Microsoft Malaysia hired 42 Indian programmer last year
<cox377> that a lot of turn around
<cox377> ; )
<sensei> :)
<Lynoure> Healot: my hubby spend his childhood there.
<Healot> 26 of those Indian programmers somehow arrested by the local cops
<Healot> because local police confused them over another group of illegal Indian immigrants
<Jack1> hi
<ChunLaptop> yea some day i hope to do that sensei, still looking i was thinking of getting those certifications but eck, more classes =p =p
<Jack1> add a PPD (Postscript Printer Description) file that is suited for LaserJet 1020
<Jack1> how to do that?
<arso> hey guys
<exceswater> who can help me
<exceswater> in some flash games i cannot play
<ChunLaptop> hello
<exceswater> it doesn't take the keystrokes
<exceswater> why ?
<Jack1> HOW CAN Iadd a PPD (Postscript Printer Description) file that is suited for LaserJet 1020?
<arso> i am using wine to instal a game , "wine /mnt/hdb5/CS/CS 1.6.exe" isnt this the right command? i am ge tting locaation not found or something
<sensei> ChunLaptop: Yeah, not at all what you crave when you've just graduated I assume :)
<Jack1> i mean what and how do i need to do to add this file?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. What packages do I need to burn audio cds from mp3 with k3b?
<Healot> wine "/mnt/hdb5/CS/CS 1.6.exe" >> try this instead, arso
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChunLaptop> exceswater there's a standalone flash player that plays flash i forgot what it's called, but it's in linux format magazine
<arso> Healot:  k sure
<arso> Healot:  yup :D
<arso> Healot:  i didnt know we needed a " "
<exceswater> i can play flash
<ChunLaptop> sensei, not what i would crave, but it seems up there in the CS jobs
<exceswater> but i cannot play flash game... some of them
<Healot> arso: it is because of za space
<exceswater> it seems like it doesn't taje my keystroke
<arso> Healot:  wat space?
<Healot> space frontier, arso
<arso> ok
<arso> thnx
<ChunLaptop> jack, there's a CUP manual online that'll help you install the def file
<ChunLaptop> exceswater, try playing it in the konqueror web browser maybe
<Jack1> sensei do you know how i could rip faster ? i just found using paranoia and turning >>>>dma on, (apparently not being right?)
<Lynoure> ChunLaptop: If you could get any entry level CS job (assuming you didn't work in the field during your studies), what would you want to do for living?
<ChunLaptop> Lynoure, it's hard to tell right now, yea i haven't done any work in the field yet, i like game programming since i just did it last quarter, but i think linux programming and admin jobs might be more stable?
<arso> Healot:  i installed the game and everything, cant find it tho
<arso> Healot:  wasnt it supposed to get added to kmenu
<arso> Healot:  i reboooted too
<Healot> arso: it is somewhere in ./wine/C etc
<Healot> finisged installing
<ChunLaptop> all my programming in school has been in C++ and linux, which i think is an edge compared to most other entry people
<arso> Healot:  k i'll check =)
<sensei> ChunLaptop: In game development? I doubt it :/
<sensei> Maybe in a decade or so when the gaming industry finds the Linux market
<ChunLaptop> well the C++ over the ppl from schools that just teach java
<Lynoure> ChunLaptop: There in no guarantee of job stability other than to get good at whatever you do. Especially in a country like USa where firing people is easy and fast.
<ChunLaptop> PS3's supposed to be running linux
<arso> Healot:  so once i find it, wat file should i open?
<Healot> yup, when your jobs go to India
<Healot> wine <the exe file>, arso
<Healot> found the file yet, arso?
<arso> Healot:  looking..
<Healot> arso: my two cents are "cd ~", "cd .wine"
<arso> Healot:  from konsole?
<Healot> yes... that would be it
<Healot> if you properlu install WINE
<arso> ya i did
<arso> with someones help
<Healot> great
<arso> cd.wine
<arso> bash: cd.wine: command not found
<Healot> space, mine the space
<Healot> cd .wine
<arso> ohh
<arso> ok now wat
<Healot> first type "cd ~" and press enter
<Healot> ls ?
<arso> arso@Arso:~/.wine$
<Healot> ok
<Healot> type "ls"
<ChunLaptop> hmm, i'll try to keep up and get good, i've been working on making a game this summer to put on a fancy php website w/ my school projects, not up yet tho
<mpathy> Hi There.. Somebody knows something about the current state of sync'ing mobile phone with Kontact? Under Gnome with Evolution its very easy via MultiSync, but under KDE it seems a bit harder..?
<arso> system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<Jack1> if i have to do for ubuntu 5.10 to do this (for installing a printer)
<Jack1> sudo gnome-cups-manager
<ChunLaptop> a really nice command line file explorer is mc (midnight commander) looks and acts exactly like nc (norton commander) from the good ol' dos days
<arso> Healot:  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<Jack1> WHAT SHOULD I DO for kubuntu dapper?
<arso> Healot:  dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<Jack1> also gnome-cups-manager?
<Healot> arso:  next "cd driver_c"
<Healot> arso:  next "cd drive_c" damn
<arso> Healot: ?
<arso> i am in
<arso> ls?
<arso> Program Files  windows
<Healot> cd "Program Files" >> and next cd to your game installation
<arso> ok i am in
<arso> with ls,  i get 4 lines full
<arso> look for exe?
<ChunLaptop> ok i'm going to sleep, 4:30am here -_-
<ChunLaptop> goodnight all
<Healot> arso what are the directories listed?
<ChunHere4asec> last thing    hey arso, you should look at www.linux-gamers.net under the howtos section, tells you how to install CS 1.6
<arso> k thnx
<ChunHere4asec> and also has a nice script to download cvswine
<ChunHere4asec> ok goodnight
<ryan> hi
<arso> hi
<ryan> whats going on in here then ?
<arso> people ask for help
<arso> others help them
<ryan> Is it any good ?
<arso> it tends to be more crowded later on, about 3 hours from now +
<arso> ya
<ryan> cool
<arso> i ve been using linux for a week, and they helped me with pretty much everything
<arso> and ive had a LOT of problems
<ryan> Nice one, how are you finding it ?
<arso> lovin it
<arso> its just awesome... linux rox :D
<ryan> bettter than window$
<arso> only drawback i see, is games,
<ryan> yea
<arso> otherwise, imho i find it better than windows
<ryan> but its getting better
<[GuS] > ryan,  better in a million of years :P
<arso> exactly
<Healot> Windows rocks with proprietary games
<justanother> hey guys
<[GuS] > lol
<arso> but thats it
<arso> otherwise windows = overloaded virus infested crap
<ryan> Ive got Doom3 Quake3 and 4 MOHAA and more running on linux
<[GuS] > Healot, you smome something weird :P
<Healot> arso: true for new users
<arso> Healot:  meaning?
<justanother> what's the easiest way to use thunderbird under kubuntu and windows - i searched but didn't found anything really satisfying
<arso> ryan:  mohaa? wats that
<ryan> Medal of honor
<[GuS] > justanother, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<[GuS] > :P
<arso> ryan:  oh ok, i am getting CS to work now
<[GuS] > more easy than that,.,,
<ryan> CS ?
<[GuS] > Counter Strike
<ryan> ah
<ryan> native
<[GuS] > works fine under cedega
<arso> i dont have a cadega
<ryan> I see
<arso> i need to buy it right?
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > i have for dapper :P
<ryan> download the cvs cedega its free
<[GuS] > ryan, yeah... but is not easy to make ir work the cvs version..
<arso> ryan:  how is it different from the other one?
<ryan> lol
<ryan> true
<justanother> [GuS] : i already installed it... but i need a way to share the profile (so i can access my mails under kubuntu and windows)
<[GuS] > is simple
<[GuS] > you must copy the entire dir profile
<[GuS] > and you will have the same thing under any os
<arso> hey guys on wine, how do i uninstall stuff
<arso> they dont seem to go no matter how much i delete and uninstal
<Jack1> i dont get it
<Jack1> i can get neither printer nor scanner get installed in dapper
<ryan> its a tad buggy
<justanother> [GuS] : well, i have the profile on a fat32 partition but it doesn't quite work under kubuntu... it says, it can't save the mail
<[GuS] > Jack1, usb or parallel?
<Jack1> usb Gus
<[GuS] > maybe because of the permission justanother
<[GuS] > check out if is under your username those dirs
<[GuS] > and if have write permission
<justanother> [GuS] : i guess so, but i don't know how i have to set the permissions
<[GuS] > click with the righ button on the dir justanother
<ryan> has anyone had problems with the nvidia drivers causing hanging on shutdown and boot up ?
<[GuS] > and check out the owner permission and the user that owns that dir
<Jack1> [snapscan]  Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin.
<Jack1>   <[GuS] >
<[GuS] > wich model are the devices Jack1 ?
<Jack1> u mena this dir eg <[GuS] ><<<<<<<<<
<Jack1> hp laserjet 1020 and epson perfection 2480 photo <[GuS] >
<[GuS] > you  have problems with the HP too? weird
<Jack1> yes
<Jack1> GuS i did that http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125545
<[GuS] > ok, let me check something
<Jack1> and followed this guide http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ <[GuS] >
<[GuS] > you have configured the printer right in the systemsettings, Printers?
<Jack1> <[GuS] > i did that from the guide above first, had the foo2js driver in synaptic uninstalled and added later the device in the sys settings ..then it worked one time, but not again
<ryan> arso you there ?
<DanielW>                                                                                                  v
<DanielW> 
<DanielW> 
<[GuS] > you are using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DanielW> 
<[GuS] > DanielW,  ?
<DanielW> 
<Jack1> <[GuS] >kde
<DanielW> oh :-(
<DanielW> sorry
<arso> ryan:  yesi am here, sorry, wats up?
<ryan> file incoming
<arso> ryan:  i use ati btw
<DanielW> after a kernel update to 2.6.15-25 i can not use man pc-card wlan  anymore :-(
<justanother> [GuS] : right now the owner can read/modify and group, others can view
<[GuS] > Jack1, check if you added the printer in systemsettings... wich just that must work
<DanielW> how can i back to 2.6.15-23?
<[GuS] > good justanother
<[GuS] > justanother,  is under you username? (check at the bottom)
<justanother> [GuS] : yes
<[GuS] > Good
<Jack1> <[GuS] > well there is an unknown device and my printer but with a red symbol
<ryan> Im trying to send you a file arso
<arso> ryan:  oh i am not getting anything
<DanielW> can someone help me please?
<ryan> ok
<[GuS] > Jack ok. if your type in konsole lsub.. you will know where is connected
<arso> ryan:  are u on konversation or mirc?
<[GuS] > brb
<Jack1> <[GuS] >right now my printer is printed cursive..no red symbol
<ryan> Konv
<arso> me too
<arso> i donno really, never transferred files here yet
<Jack1> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard
<Jack1>  <[GuS] >
<ryan> maybe my firewall
<arso> or mine
<arso> wat is the file anyway
<ryan> cedega
<DanielW> the 2.6.15-23 should be on the kubuntu dvd? can i intall it from there?
<ryan> arso do you have Ktorrent
<Jack1> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard
<arso> ryan:  yes, but i use azureus
<ryan> just get it off there
<arso> ryan:  just link me i'll get it ;)
<Jack1> <[GuS] > i tried it without hub now
<ryan> http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=cedega
<arso> thnx
<ryan> np
<ryan> gotta go, off to work :(
<arso> so hows it working with u?
<ryan> fine
<arso> oh,
<arso> wat difference from the one with $$
<ryan> ahem it is the one
<arso> oh
<arso> haxorzed/
<ryan> no not really
<ryan> just install the appropriate package and use the command line
<arso> http://www.mininova.org/tor/342073           is this one good
<arso> ryan:  is there any guide u follow for commands and such
<ryan> 2 secs
<arso> k
<ryan> http://www.mininova.org/tor/313434 use this one
<arso> ok download over
<arso> now wat?
<ryan> bloody hell that was quick
<arso> turned out i already downlaoded it before ::P
<arso> so torrent just started seeding
<ryan> is there a package there suitable for deb
<arso> umm i am newbie :P, meaning?
<ryan> baring in mind ive only installed this on Mandriva Ive only just started using Kubuntu
<arso> oh
<arso> we
<arso> '
<arso> ll give it ashot
<Jack1> pls can so help me with the printer<<?
<Jack1> i get mad
<ryan> http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/cedega_troubleshooting_5.2.html
<arso> i extracted, there r 3 folders
<arso> etc opt usr
<ryan> any .deb packages in there
<arso> omg donno
<arso> each folder leads to 10 folders
<ryan> lol
<arso> each one to another 10 and so on
<arso> lol
<arso> u there?
<ryan> I reckon you have to extract the files into the appropriate folders ie. the files in etc go in your system folder /etc
<ryan> and so on
<arso> um how :P
<arso> do uremember how to do it
<arso> step by step
<Jack1> from kjobviewer the jobs disappear and i cant print..no idea why
<ryan> err no, in mandriva yes, but Kubuntu I havent done yet
<arso> i see
<arso> darn
<ryan> I will download the one you have and have a look
<arso> thnx a lot :D
<arso> i am looking up "cedega on kubuntu"
<arso> so wat exactly was that package we downloaded, a 'free' version?
<ryan> lol, done that 8 mag connaction is handy
<arso> ur at work?
<ryan> not yet
<arso> ic
<arso> great speeds u got
<ryan> just got an upgrade
<arso> cool
<arso> i got a 512kbs connection =(
<ryan> good enough thou
<arso> max speedds of 62KB/s
<arso> so hows it going with the installation
<arso> wish i could follow this http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/linux-gaming-part-3-installing-cedega.html
<DanielW> after updating the packages kubuntu doesn load my wlan interface modul by itself (and i don't know its name)
<ryan> there is an install guide in the package you unzipped
<arso> ryan:   i didnt undderstand most of it =(
<arso> could u help me out with it please?
<arso> wtf, i am listening to jpop
<ryan> where have you extracted the files to ?
<ryan> folder names pls
<arso> ryan: /home/arso/torrents/cedega-5.1.3-OES/cedega-5.1.3-OES
<arso> this one has those 3 folders two compressed and the readme
<arso> my cursor is acting weird
<omeow> Mine is too.
<omeow> It blinks when I load a webpage.
<omeow> (flickers very fast I mean)
<arso> mine is a bit jerky
<arso> all of a suddenn
<ryan> you copy the files by brining up a terminal , su to root and type cp /home/arso/torrents/cedega-5.1.3-OES/cedega-5.1.3-OES/etc /etc
<arso> "su to root" umm how please
<ryan> type "su" no quotes
<ryan> enter password
<arso> su: Authentication failure
<arso> Sorry.
<arso> i am sure bout pass
<ryan> root password
<ryan> caps ?
<arso> yes
<ryan> ah wait
<arso> noNOno
<ryan> type sudo root
<arso> sudo: root: command not found
<arso> wtf
<arso> u know wat
<arso> a lot of stuff is mesed up
<arso>  let me reboot
<omeow> hahaha
<ryan> gotta go to work mate, catch you maybe tomorrow
<Jack1> how can i uninstall a printer>? via remove in system settings?
<ryan> browse the net for help its all there, and here
<arso> back
<arso> ryan?
<omeow> [14:28]  <ryan> gotta go to work mate, catch you maybe tomorrow
<omeow> [14:29]  <ryan> browse the net for help its all there, and here
<arso> darn
<arso> omeow:  thnx tho, appreciate it
<Howitzer> how do i bind certain filetypes in firefox with an application permanently?
<arso> wtf, somethings up with my root password
<omeow> arso: just type sudo su and then your own password.
<Howitzer> like .mpg with kaffeine
<arso> omeow:  thats the thing, its not working
<Howitzer> it always forgets it
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> omeow: please use sudo -i or sudo -s for that, if you must keep a root shell open
<arso> wat other places can i type my root password
<omeow> Don't think you can on Linux, Howitzer. I've never done it.
<Hobbsee> sudo su is not supported in kubuntu
<omeow> You get a menu for that in Opera though. ;)
<omeow> Hobbsee: works fine for me.
<arso> ok sudo -i      worked
<Healot> yay
<Howitzer> omeow, in Ubuntu it worked i think
<Healot> deleted ubuntu partition, and extend the NTFS volume...
<Healot> i;ve been stealing space from the office hard disk
<arso> lol
<arso> umm guys my mouse is so jerky
<arso> stops  then moves again and stuff
<arso> wat can it be
<arso> its not wireless so cant be battery issue
<arso> LOL, it just started working fine
<Healot> mouse movement can be laggy sometimes
<arso> i guess
<omeow> Especially in adept.
<omeow> Because it autofilters on startup even when you haven't typed anything.
<omeow> I wishhhhhhh it was possible to disable the autofiltering and that it would just give me a button to click that says "search".
<arso> haha
<arso> oh well
<arso> wats the pastebin link please
<arso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Why are info sections of basic things that I have installed, just as gprof, missing ? I have the man page but the info is missing ? Maybe there's some package containing them ? I can't find it.
<arso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17334    could someone help me out with this please
<arso> i did everything till step 5
<yvonne> !wastebin
<ubotu> I know nothing about wastebin
<yvonne> !trash
<ubotu> I know nothing about trash
<arso> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love
<arso> lol
<yvonne> does anyone know how to add a trash can to the desktop
<Healot> the trash icon?
<yvonne> well
<yvonne> yeh
<gnomefreak> yvonne: help.ubuntu.com has a great guide ont hat
<Healot> drag the trash icon to the desktop
<yvonne> cheers
<arso> [16:45]  <arso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17334    could someone help me out with this please
<arso> [16:45]  <arso> i did everything till step 5
<yvonne> Guardalavacadoesnt work healot
<yvonne> doesnt work healot
<Healot> worked for me... can't remember how i did that
<arso> Healot:  could u help me out please
<yvonne> whats xubuntu ?
<VHockey86_work> uses xfce instead of KDE
<Philip5> arso: if you have cedega why not install the .deb package?
<omeow> Seems quite obvious to me.
<Philip5> omeow: :)
<omeow> He warezed it and doesn't have access to the .deb
<arso> Philip5:  where can i get that?
<arso> :p
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> arso: www.transgaming.com :)
<arso> needs $$ eh
<Philip5> but that's not the answer you wanted
<arso> yup ;)
<arso> OPEN SOURCE God damn it :P
<Philip5> but if you done that then you should have the cedega file in your path
<arso> done wat?
<omeow> wow $5 is so expensive.
<Philip5> done those steps
<arso> its only 5?
<arso> Philip5:  i am having trouble following them
<Philip5> arso: what's hard about them?
<Philip5> they tell you exactly what to do
<arso> Philip5: step 6: run cadega as normal users
<arso> run it from where?!!? i cant find it
<arso> newbit :(
<Philip5> run it from konsole
<Philip5> i.e
<arso> wat command exactly please
<Philip5> the commands are on that text
<larson9999> i didn't know there was xubuntu.  how many dapper *ubuntus are there?
<Philip5> larson9999: 3
<larson9999> Philip5: i know of 4
<Philip5> oh
<Philip5> arso: if you have that much trouble with installing that then you will have plenty of trouble with cedega as most games need extra tweaking
<arso>  argh, why is this such a pain in the ass
<larson9999> to try out xfce, i just installed it.
<Philip5> arso: beats me
<Philip5> larson9999: which 4? i know of ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu. which one have i missed?
<BrigadierFrog> edubuntu
<BrigadierFrog> ?
<larson9999> edubuntu
<arso> :'(
<larson9999> what's arso trying to do?
<Howitzer> there's also nubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not offical
<jay> New to Kubuntu here... nvidia driver causes hard lockup of desktop for me. :(
<Howitzer> made for networking and comes with Fluxbox
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres lots of unofficals, only 4 officals
<arso> larson9999:  to run cedega
<Howitzer> eh
<arso> brb reboot router
<Howitzer> afaik there aren't a lot of unofficials
<larson9999> arso: oh, i just run wine since it runs everything i've wanted to so far
<Howitzer> omfg
<Howitzer> i LOVE swiftfox
<Howitzer> it friggin flies
<larson9999> at first i thought it was silly having a different distro just for a different wm.  but seeing how many things that don't work right in mandriva+kde that work just find in kubuntu, maybe it's not such a bad idea
<VHockey86_work> larson9999: ya, it helps. Kubuntu runs a heck of alot better than just apt-getting KDE on ubuntu as well.
<VHockey86_work> Or at least it seems to for me
<larson9999> VHockey86_work: for 7 years i just thought kde had bugs it didn't want to fix !
<arso> i am back
<arso> so any cedega users
<VHockey86_work> hmm, isnt KDE the default WM for mandriva?
<VHockey86_work> I havent used it since mandrake 9.3 though
<Philip5> VHockey86_work: it is
<Jack1> how could i uninstall my printerdrivers ?
<VHockey86_work> only thing that really bugs me about KDE is that some of the graphical stuff just doenst quite work right. Like the little bouncing mouse cursors will stay there for 30 seconds even though your application was closed or failed to start.
<larson9999> VHockey86_work: in the installation process, you select which WMs you want
<larson9999> VHockey86_work: the 1st thing i do when setting up kde is disable that stupid stuff.
<sensation> anyone here to solve a ubuntu problem in german?
<VHockey86_work> I could never seem to find the option for that
<Eamon> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cox377> is there a short cut key for terminal?
<VHockey86_work> looked under "look n feel" and mouse cursors and stuff
<Jack1> was brauchstdu sensation?
<larson9999> VH it's called 'launch feedback'
<larson9999> VHockey86_work:  it's called 'launch feedback'
<sensation> mein notebook gibt sound ber die internen boxen wieder, aber nicht ber den line-out
<arso> guys
<Eamon> How is kubuntu different to MEPIS? (I'm using MEPIS now btw)
<arso> how do i install
<VHockey86_work> larson9999: thx
<arso> something tha i installed with wine
<emonkey> sensation, mach ein /j #ubuntu-de
<Jack1> sensation sry keine ahnung ....hatt ich bisher nicht das proble
<emonkey> sensation, dann kommst du in den deutschen Kanal
<sensation> kk
<cox377> eamon, i used mepis before.. and i thought i liked it more.. but then i tried kubuntu and never looked back
<Eamon> arso: Same as in windoze, just keep clicking 'next'
<emonkey> sensation, oder /j #kubuntu-de dann kommst du in den deutsche kubuntu Kanal
<Jack1>  /j #kubuntu-d
<Eamon> cox377: Is kubuntu more stable? MEPIS crashes like windoze ME for me
<arso> Eamon:  i do, but it stays there
<cox377> never had one crash
<arso> Eamon:  even tried deleting all the files in the wine directory
<cox377> does anyone know how to add trash can to desktop under kubuntu?
<larson9999> i've had a few lockups on ubuntu
<BKaj> yeah cox377, that panel situated trashcan bugs me as well
<cox377> is there no way of getting around it
<Eamon> cox377: How is kubuntu better? does it have that cool feature where you can just 'drag+drop' mp3s off audio cds and it converts them on-the-fly?
<cox377> i checked out the help guide for ubuntu but the same guide does not work under kubuntu
<cox377> eamon, actually.. to tell you the truth i havent played around that much with the multimedia side of things
<cox377> but i will say that i would say mepis is better for multimedia
<cox377> maybe.. maybe i just dont know enough about it.. but mepis's multimedia was very much plug and play
<Philip5> cox377: creat a Link to location and link it to trash:/
<cox377> i tried to link it to trash
<cox377> "/ (trash)" but it didnt work
<BKaj> I heard PCLINUX was best for multimedia, but I couldn't install it on my AMD64 pc
<Eamon> cox377, I think I'm gonna install kubuntu anyway - what makes kubuntu a better distro in your opinion? You said you'd never look back - why?
<Philip5> cox377: works for me
<Eamon> BKaj: I have an AMD64 pc too - I just install 32bit shit on it
<cox377> philip5: was the location the same as what i just stated
<Philip5> cox377: trash:/
<cox377> eamon: not entirely sure, useablity and the alike. Just feels better... little things here and there
<cox377> philip5: cheers shall give it a go
<BKaj> yeah Eamon, I dumped Dapper 64 for the 32 bit version and stiff like automatix etc runs much easier
<cox377> philip5: brilliant, it worked. Do u know how to add things like remote places / home folder etc
<BKaj> can the gear icon for trash link be changed ?
<sensation> does anyone know how to solve this problem runnin ubuntu: sound plays back over the internal speakers, but doesn't gives a playback while I will running over line-out to my hifi
<cox377> mine auto changed
<arso> could someone help me uninstall wine and install it again please?
<cox377> open the adept manager
<arso> oh from there
<arso> when i installed i t, we did some commands apt get thing
<cox377> yeh
<arso> wtf i removed wine from adept
<arso> but its still there i kmenu
<arso> with the programs that i tried to uninstall 20 times
<Eamon> What version of amarok comes with kubuntu 6.06?
<larson9999> one thing that is worse for me in ubuntu is quicktime movs.  they are all jumpy for me.  wmv files are fine
<BKaj> hmm, what link did ya use for the Trash? ...application ?
<Philip5> BKaj: not link to app... Link to location
<Philip5> BKaj: and then trash:/
<Hobbsee> Eamon: 1.3.9, there are 1.4.1 packages available on kubuntu.org
<ali> how can set fn keys  sound inc or dec _
<ali> ?
<BKaj> ahh cool
<ali> from gnome was work but kubunutu is not use fn keys for sound
<BKaj> done
<ali> how can I do?
<Jack1> can so help?
<ali> yes I want help
<Jack1> the klaptop battery icon disappears from kicker though it is configured to be shown..
<Jack1> it is displayed for a while then it goes away
<Hobbsee> Jack1: did you happen to run suspend or hibernate on it?
<Philip5> BKaj: did it work?
<ali> not ist not worked
<Jack1> Hobbsee not deliberately..maybe it did i saw it swithching black to another mode..maybe that was it
<BKaj> yes Philip5 , it did , thx :)
<Jack1> Hobbsee is this connected?
<Philip5> BKaj: good :)   and np
<Hobbsee> Jack1: could well have been.  klaptopdaemon is rather a pile of rubbish, and kpowersave works way better.
<Jack1> Hobbsee shall i get the latter via synaptic?
<carl> Hi
<Hobbsee> Jack1: yep
<carl> I installed libxine-extracodecs, and I have no sound in amarok now, someone can help me with this?
<BKaj> now if i could just get swiftfox to launch as my default browser instead of Firefox , that would be VG too :)...I tried the commands suggested on the kubuntu help site for listing browser choices in the Konsole and making the choice , but Swiftfox wasn't listed even tho it's in the K-Menu .
<Hobbsee> BKaj: isnt that set in system settings, kde components?
<Hobbsee> under default browser?
<dj_baggio> !eagle-usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about eagle-usb
<Jack1> Hobbsee Cannot open firmware file /etc/sane.d/esfw41.BIN
<Hobbsee> Jack1: um, okay?
* Hobbsee has no idea what that is.
<Jack1> Hobbsee i already tried with chmod to change the rights but it keeps telling me that
<BKaj> It is Hobbsee, but that doesn't seem to work for some reason , that was the first action I tried
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Jack1> Hobbsee that is the firmware for my scanner for xsane
* Hobbsee doenst know.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jack1> <Hobbsee> owner is still root and the locked symbol s on it
<Hobbsee> Jack1: are you running the commands as sudo?
<Hobbsee> with sudo?
<Jack1> Hobbsee sudo chown johannes johannes /etc/sane.d/esfw41.bin
<Jack1> Hobbsee chown: cannot access `johannes': No such file or directory
<Jack1> ???
<Hobbsee> Jack1: not johannes johannes - johannes.johannes
<Jack1> Hobbsee thx
<admin_> need help, installed kubuntu yesterday, anyone who's got a minute?
<Jack1> Hobbsee regaining ownership works though xsane now says no devices available..probl need get the backends
<Hobbsee> Jack1: that's likely, yeah
<Hobbsee> admin_: just ask :)
<admin_> how do i install packages that i downloaded?
* Hobbsee isnt big and scary, and bites people
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Hobbsee> admin_: you probably want to check out those couple of links on how it all works - they've got pictures too, if i remember correctly, which is kinda useful
<admin_> btw...i havent slept the whole night....LUV THE LINUX :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<admin_> but u'll probably see more of me in this chat...hihi
<Philip5> admin_: how should we take that? be scared? ;)
<Howitzer> i have this mini mini mini guide for ktorrent
<admin_> hope not ;)
<Howitzer> i discovered how to add a search engine called torrentsearch.us to the search function in ktorrent
<Howitzer> (the url on the website is masked all the time with www.torrentsearch.us)
<Howitzer> should i do anything with this?
<Howitzer> or is it too irrelevant to devote attention to?
<zorglu1> damn i was all happy a min ago. i discovered wing++ and was under the impression it was allowing to code a window apps from linux... but no, it allow to compile a window apps on linux
<zorglu1> aka it doesnt produce window code
<admin_> hot-key for show desktop or minimize all?
<Howitzer> zorglu1, you can
<Howitzer> try DEV-CPP, linux interface guide and that thingy
<Howitzer> ehh
<hastesaver_> admin_, try Ctrl-Alt-D ? Win-D might also work, but usually doesn't (unless you set it up). In any case, it's in Control Centre --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Howitzer> to run a basic linux under windows
<zorglu1> Howitzer:  oh? googleing
<Howitzer> ehm
<Howitzer> aargh
<Howitzer> i forgot the ame
<Howitzer> it's something with a 'u'
<MDCore> having trouble resizing my xp ntfs partition from the live CD. QTParted tells me " opening /dev/hda1 as NTFS failed: Operation not supported". What do I do to resize this partition? I need to dual-boot this machine :P
<Howitzer> CYGWIN
<Howitzer> that's it
<BKaj> Is the jabber client that I installed with synaptic the one inside Kopete or is it a stand alone ? If it;s stand alone , why won't it launch ?
<Howitzer> no 'u' in it though -_-
<Jack1> Hobbsee though both files are not owned by root it keeps telling me
<Jack1> [snapscan]  Cannot open firmware file /etc/sane.d/esfw41.BIN.
<Jack1> [snapscan]  Edit the firmware file entry in snapscan.conf.
<mpt> Am I imagining things, or does Konqueror really not have a menu item for creating a new folder?
<mpt> (not a new bookmark folder, a new real folder)
<Philip5> mpt: edit/create new/folder
<Philip5> mpt: or right-click in an empty space where you want it and select create new
<mpt> Philip5, the Edit menu contains Copy, Paste Clipboard Contents, Delete, Copy Files..., Move Files..., Properties, and Selection
<mpt> there's no "Create New"
<Philip5> mpt: in mine there is
<mpt> that's odd
<Philip5> mpt: if that's the case, yes
<mpt> I'll report a bug :-)
<MDCore> any thoughts anyone on resizing for dualboot before installing?
<mpt> MDCore, I think it would probably be a good idea
<MDCore> :)
<mpt> :-P
<MDCore> But qtparted gives me an error when I try to do that :P
<mpt> ("So, Mr Gandhi, what do you think of Western civilization?")
<BKaj> mpt, right click on the desktop?
<mpt> BKaj, yes, but that's cheating, it's Nautilus rather than Konqueror doing that :-)
<BKaj> just like windoze
<BKaj> no matter it werks , right ?
<mpt> and I don't necessarily want the folder on the desktop (yes, yes, I know I could move it afterward)
<sensei> MDCore: "An error". And todays best description and help to be helped award goes tooooo...
<mpt> thanks for your answers Philip5, I reported bug 52099
<mpt> sensei, http://www.google.com/search?q=%22died+for+some+reason%22+%22maybe+it+has+been+killed%22
<sensei> haha
<sensei> 
<sensei> ops
<Grommet> is there a kubuntu repository with newer software like kde 3.5.3 and kvirc 3? I installed from the live dapper/drake x86_64 cd.
<Hobbsee> Grommet: kvirc 3?  that exists?  cool!
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.3, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<Grommet> yeah, I am on 3.2 right now :)
<gnomefreak> 3.2.0-5ubuntu1 is in universe the kde 3.5.3 nor the amarok repos has a newer version
<gnomefreak> ^^^ kvirc
* gnomefreak new amarok wouldnt have it
<Hobbsee> ah, kvirc should already be in repos
<Hobbsee> either under kvirc or kvirc2, i cant really tell.
<gnomefreak> its kvirc but i will try the other
* gnomefreak confusded :(
<gnomefreak> kvirc2 = 1.3-3ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> im assuming they are not even close to the same?
<Grommet> how do I add the universe repository?
<Grommet> it seems to be what I want
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> Grommet: follow that guide ;)
<VHockey86_work> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Grommet> thanks
<VHockey86_work> or that :)
<Grommet> that would work right now since I can access ubuntu dir but an currently in suse
<gnomefreak> Grommet: i would do it on ubuntu (not sure how that wouold work on suse)
<Grommet> well if I edit that file it will work and apt will have the repo when I boot to ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> Grommet: you would have to run sudo apt-get update before ubuntu will have that repo
<Cntryboy> Does java come with kubuntu and konqueror, or will I need to download it?
<Grommet> ya
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: need to install it from multiverse
<Grommet> but I just mean it would have it available
<Grommet> not have all of the software installed, I'd be silly to think that :)
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: I already have the java app I downloaded for ubuntu on a disc I think
<gnomefreak> Grommet: yes but copuldnt get packages from it
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: i would hope not
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: i have never seen java on disk
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: I meant where I burned it
<pupeno-> Can anybody help me troobleshoot my X configuration. It is really really slow (I can see text forming and scrolling like in the days of BBS at 2400 bps). The config is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17343. This is an ATI card, built in on a Thinkpad T60 (not sure of the exact model).
<Cntryboy> but I can't find it
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install java?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre  from multiverse repo
<Cntryboy> ok
<arso> wine "/mnt/hdb5/CS/CS 1.6.exe"
<arso> Could not run the specified command
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: do you know how to get nvclock working with the gui?
<Cntryboy> nvclock_gtk
<Cntryboy> or something but can't remember
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: nope
<gnomefreak> brb drink
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: I guess its not in my repos because I got E: blah blah blah
<Cntryboy> for java that is
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: because you dont have multiverse repo enabled
<Cntryboy> its okay its 16mb
<Cntryboy> take all day with dialup
<Cntryboy> multiverse repo should be enabled though, how can I check it
<Cntryboy> i forgot source.list is
<Cntryboy> etc/apt
<Cntryboy> i think
<Cntryboy> which line am I looking for in sources.list to see if mul. repo is enabled
<slow-motion> hallo
<arso> any interesting progrram i should get , iam bored
<sensei> frozen-bubble
<sensei> Can easily steal an hour or two from you and your boss
<gnomefreak> its /etc/apt/sources.list
<arso> sensei:  lol, k
<arso> wat is it exactly?
<RadiantFire> frozen-bubble?
<arso> ya
<arso> game?
<RadiantFire> yeah
<RadiantFire> omg is addictive
<arso> lol
<arso> i'll get it now
<RadiantFire> let it never be said there are on cool games for linux
<arso> haha cool
<arso> any other cool games?
<RadiantFire> mmm...
<RadiantFire> let me think
<RadiantFire> or rather search...
<Cntryboy> frozen-bubble? is that kinda like bounce out
<RadiantFire> lil bit
<RadiantFire> i was a bad kid once
<RadiantFire> I brought my laptop to class once and played frozen-bubble when professor was being boring
<arso> haha
<arso> sounds fun
<RadiantFire> there is a kinda cool rts called boson
<arso> rts?
<RadiantFire> but its not very enjoyable
<RadiantFire> real time strategy
<RadiantFire> it makes me think of red alert when I play it
<RadiantFire> but it don't like it much
<arso> not enjoyable? wats the point
<arso> :P
<uuuubsd> what's frozen bubble
<arso> game
<uuuubsd> the only good game is age of empire2conq
<RadiantFire> speaking of rts
<arso> wats "libc6-dev 2.3.6-0ubuntu20"
<sensei> You don't know what frozen bubble is, but you're sure there' only one good game?
<RadiantFire> starcraft might work pseudo-natively on linux now :-)
<CyberMad> how to check open ports of an IP Address?
<uuuubsd> sorry i don't play brain fart game, those games without thinking is boring
<Cntryboy> go to a port checker site lol
<uuuubsd> such as frozen bub
<arso> they should make a gaming distribution of linux that auto emulates anything or something
<pupeno-> CyberMad: nmap ip
<sensei> If you play frozen-bubble without thinking, I understand that you find it boring
<CyberMad> thanks
<RadiantFire> i remember i said I would assist a project a whlie back that was gonna try and do a fully 3-d turn-based strategy game for linux, but that one died...
<arso> lol
<RadiantFire> some genius dude wrote a whole bunch of code for an AI engine
<RadiantFire> and then the whole project just stopped
<RadiantFire> oh well
<Cntryboy> radiantfire: I wish a game sorta like warzone2100 would come out for linux
<Cntryboy> good option menu and good game play and a good research tech tree
<RadiantFire> seriously though
<arso> lol too bad
<RadiantFire> frozen bubble will keep me entertained on my next plane trip
<arso> thats nice
<arso> how about a movie lol
<RadiantFire> cuz my laptop is sweet and has 6 hr battery life
<RadiantFire> I'm gonna watch the same movie 3 times? :-)
<RadiantFire> anyway, I have to go do stuff before work
<RadiantFire> I might commit suicide as well, cuz I hate my job
<arso> loooool
<arso> wat do u do?
<arso> u can watch 3  movies ;)
<RadiantFire> i am a cashier at CompUSA
<RadiantFire> today I work from 1:30 - 9:00
<arso> i se
<arso> that sux
<Kevin_Jim> I have a problem
<RadiantFire> so I'm gonna go to the gym now
<RadiantFire> whats your problem Kevin_Jim?
<arso> cool,energize
<Kevin_Jim> i can open the *.deb files !
<RadiantFire> perhaps when I get back I will do some hacknig
<sensei> Get a pryer
<CyberMad> does anyone know web based nmap? because i haven't install nmap in my linux..
<RadiantFire> Kevin_Jim: is that a problem?
<RadiantFire> Kevin_Jim: you can open them in Ark sometimes
<RadiantFire> Kevin_Jim: its not big deal
<Kevin_Jim> it say's Error ark - The utility is not in your PATH.
<cristian27> come si configura xgl con kubuntu?
<RadiantFire> thats odd
<RadiantFire> it is installed by default
<RadiantFire> its probably just a glitch, but you don't need to open .deb files anyway
<RadiantFire> you can use install from the actions menu and that will work fine
<sensei> echo $PATH in a shell
<sensei> Then slocate ark |grep bin
<ihope> So my user name is ubuntu. That means my desktop is /home/ubuntu/Desktop, right?
<sensei> See if the paths matches
<sensei> If not, set it
<Kevin_Jim> RadianFire: do what
<RadiantFire> install, uninstall, w/e
<RadiantFire> you shouldn't be opening debs in ark anyway
<arso> sensei:  iam trying "wine /mnt/hdb5/CS/CS 1.6.exe" but nothing is opening
<sensei> How weird.. could it be that wine doesn't do direcx ?
<sensei> Nor ogl
<insanekane> Kevin_Jim: sudo dpkg -i <the deb file>
<sensei> at least afaik
<arso> sensei:  u tell me , i  donno any of this stuff
<sensei> arso: You want cedega I think
<sensei> Or windows.. w/e
<w1z4rd> sorry to annoy the people here:  im trying to setup a remote desktop connection script to connect to servers i have to admin... and i want to create scripts to make it easier... how do i stipulate a username and password in the command line rd? I have tried rd -u myadminaccount -p mypassword myserver.co.za , and it doesnt seem to work
<arso> sensei:  cedega costs 5$ a month, i don  wanna pay that
* w1z4rd paid the $5 for cedega
<w1z4rd> its worth it
<sensei> Yeah, not everyone is into piracy *cough*
<arso> :P
<arso> wonder if those who r found a way
<sensei> Most likely
<w1z4rd> common, $5 for been able to play most of the games you want is worth it, and when you give them $5 its $5 more to development for the next lot of games
<ihope> So it seems that my desktop isn't reflecting changes in /home/ubuntu/Desktop.
<sensei> cedega are a**holes through and through
<sensei> I'd gladly pirate their whole office.. with cannons
<Jack1> sensei do u know how i could rip cds faster?
<CyberMad> w1z4rd better try VNC than remote desktop :)
<insanekane> whats cedega ? something like crossover ?
<sensei> Jack1: Get a faster cd reader
<w1z4rd> CyberMad: i dont really have a choice, there are about 40 servers and about 5 admins
<w1z4rd> im not allowed to install vnc :(
<w1z4rd> no worries, solved the problem
<arso> i hate cedega too
<arso> against the whole spirit of linux
<w1z4rd> arso: open source is allowed to charge, so whats the basis of your argument?
<sensei> w1z4rd: The fact that they stole the whole fscking wine thing and has never given shite back, and charge money for what's largely someone elses job
<sensei> Or "stole".. they used
<w1z4rd> sensei: i can get battlefield 2 running on cedega i can even play multi player.. just not on a ranked server thanks to punkbuster
<w1z4rd> so they took something, and perfected it for gaming
<sensei> I'm fully aware of cedegas capabilityes
<w1z4rd> is that not the purpose for open source?
<arso> i agree with sensei
<w1z4rd> so basicaly, you cant make  aprofit from open source?
<arso> take someones work make it better but not benefit from it
<w1z4rd> is that the argument?
<sensei> YEs
<arso> if its ur work ,make as much profit as u want
<sensei> I don't even mind them charging for it.. they could just share their technology with wine
<sensei> Just as wine shared theirs with them
<insanekane> maybe, take someones work, improve it, share the profits and the code
<w1z4rd> arso: tell you what, give me a free application i can game on, or write it, ill use it, until such time as you can, ill pay for software that can
<w1z4rd> just the same as i use crossover for dreamweaver and adobe photoshop
<w1z4rd> i dont mind paying for software, even open source software
<insanekane> crossover pays for wine devels
<arso> *looks up crossover*
<w1z4rd> insanekane: cool, then that helps my karma points
<insanekane> w1z4rd: maybe using cedega doesnt
<w1z4rd> i think cedega should definitly be helping out wine then, if they dont... thats bad... but still, due to LACK of CHOICE I use them, and will continue to do so until there is an alternative. :/
<insanekane> w1z4rd: you have a choice ... tell them to give improvements back
<insanekane> w1z4rd: and/or write an alternative like cedega
<w1z4rd> insanekane: ok, ill do that, and then? insanekane, im not a coder so thats impossible for me
<w1z4rd> which brings me back to "lack of choice"
<w1z4rd> i wrote it in capitials incase you missed it the first time
<v3ctor> get the free (not so fresh) version of cedega
<w1z4rd> i dont mind paying $5 for a product, i just want to game :/
<sensei> I suppose this breaks some kind of channel charter.. But IF I were to want to play games on a computer running Linux, I'd pirate cedega and donate $5 to wine every month
<sensei> In theory.. 'cause I'd never pirate ;)
<arso> sensei:  i liked that lol
<insanekane> w1z4rd: then, why don't you use windows ?
<w1z4rd> sensei: lol, i have a purchased version if you wanna hack the code... for educational reasons only of coursE:>
<w1z4rd> insanekane: because, i dont have to, dont want to, and i luff my kde...
<sensei> Already got it, thanks... for educational reasons
<Jack1> sensei i have on my notebook eg keys for silentmode..how ti activate that in kubuntu?
<insanekane> w1z4rd: then you are seriously screwed up.
<arso> i want to learn too :D ;p;
<w1z4rd> sensei: if you need any help there... for educational reasons... im there hey... :P
<sensei> Jack1: Check out khotkeys
<sensei> or ACME
<w1z4rd> insanekane: thanks for judging me... ill be kinder to you and not return the favour
<arso> yo EDUCATE ME! lol
<sensei> w1z4rd: Thanks :) Honestly I really don't know why I have it.. I never even play games o.O
<insanekane> w1z4rd: you are free to do so. everyone judges everyone else ... or not.
<w1z4rd> sensei: yeah, lots of nix okes dont game :/
<w1z4rd> insanekane: ure welcome to judge, i couldnt be bothered :/ i just wanna be able to game on linux.. .the same way i paid for battlefield2 the game, is the same way ill support any software that lets me play it online :/
<insanekane> w1z4rd: ah yes, the linear thinker
<w1z4rd> im definitly not linear insanekane, wish i could think like that sometimes :/
<arso> sensei:  can u help me out with that cedega key?
<insanekane> w1z4rd: it sure as hell looks like you are
<lucas_> hi. i have connected my motorola l6 cel phone to a usb port, but it is not recognized. + the drivers are for windows >-( how can i solve this? (i dont wanna run windows).
<insanekane> i mean, why wouldn't you pay $5 to wine devels to make cedega ?
<arso> wow ur still on it
<vaka> how can i reload the fonts in ~/.font?
<sponix> do I have to install a screensaver package with kubuntu ?
<w1z4rd> insanekane: as i just said... i want to game. i dont have an alternative :/ what part of that is hard to comprehend?
<w1z4rd> sponix: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver ?
<nnn0> cedega sux :)
<sponix> w1z4rd:  dpkg --get-selections show I have it installed, but I don't have any screen savers kicking on
<insanekane> w1z4rd: you do have an alternative ... pay the $5 per month to the wine devels
<w1z4rd> i heard the was an arguement with people who use KDE.. apparently KDE has some liscence issues that the general linux public dont like....whats the comment on that?
<w1z4rd> insanekane: i donate about $30 a month to wine dev... i fail to see where you are going with this...
<insanekane> w1z4rd: that was a long time ago ... the arguments were created by people like you who just dont get it
<w1z4rd> insanekane: i dont even know the arguments
<w1z4rd> god dammit
<insanekane> w1z4rd: well thats a good thing. I'm glad you do donate.
<w1z4rd> i dont have time for kids
<w1z4rd> later
<nnn0> insanekane, shut up please
<kkathman> anyone here using Firefox to manage RSS feeds?
<sensei> Wonder if AA can help me.. lvl 46 on frozen-bubble
<soulrider> hi everyone
<grizzly> I need a cdwriting app ( gui OR cli ) that would kind of auto-multisession. i.e I just want never to close/fixate the cd
<insanekane> nnn0: want to hear a story of someone who came on this channel, asked for my help, got it, and when I asked him to vote for a bug in Kubuntu (which would fix his original problem), he just wouldnt do it saying "oh, i would have to register at launchpad to do that" ?
<grizzly> k3b works but multisession has to selected manually everytime.
<nnn0> i said please :)
<insanekane> grizzly: for me, i never have to
<sensei> grizzly: cdrecord I suppose
<insanekane> grizzly: the selection called "automatic" does automatically select multisession if it is possible with the specific media
<grizzly> insanekane: Thanks for the news I'll try another cd-rw.
<Jack1> sensei can i ask u sth
<Jack1> ?
<morrow> aendert ja nix :)
<insanekane> grizzly: again, so far it has always worked for me. ymmv
<sensei> Jack1: Didn't you just do that ?
<vaka> how can i reload the fonts in ~/.font?
<Jack1> lsusb gives me Bus 001 Device 013: ID 04b8:0121 Seiko Epson Corp. sensei yes lol
<v3ctor> add fonts with konqueror and you don't have to worry about reloading
<sensei> vaka: xset fp rehash
<Jack1> sensei scanimage -L finds the scanner
<insanekane> vaka: fc-cache -f
<insanekane> vaka: but you will need to reload your apps to make it truly work accross the desktop
<rjb> hmmm is it just me, or is www.weatheronline.co.uk blocking access by firefox? could anyone verify?
<rjb> (please?)
<Jack1> sensei just when i do the xsane & failed to open device"snapscan:libusb:001:013" invalid argment
<Wanderer> Anyone know about using kopete and logigng conversations?
<Jack1> it is so weird i pointed in then snapscan.conf to the right firmware location and the esfw41.bin is the genuine windows one sensei
<sensei> Jack1: Unless I know the answer from the top of my head, I don't do printer and/or scanner issues without getting paid.. just too boring/time consuming
<sensei> Sorry
<Jack1> sensei can understand right
<soulrider> this will sound horribly noobish, but im downloading hava 5 update 7, and its a bin file.. how do i install it :-/
<sensei> I just hang here to improve my karma to get out of hell for lauging at that retarded kid for three years in grammar school :/
<dergringo> looking for a repository that offers amarok 1.4.1
<Bazzi> dergringo: kubuntu.org
<v3ctor> dergringo: the standard repo has it i believe
<dergringo> Bazzi: thx
<dergringo> v3ctor: no but it can be downloaded from this repo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<insanekane> sensei: you offer support for money ?
<v3ctor> ok...i have it and i don't have that repo ;)
<sensei> Jack1: Remember that that isn't necessarely a kubuntu specific question, there's #linuxhelp and ##Linux  as well
<sensei> And if you're good, just about any distro channel would do.. just pretend you've done everything from source
<arso> loool
<larson9999> hmmm, vlc won't save a playlist for me
<Jack1> sensei right i was looking the linux forums
<Jack1> sensei its difficult
<sensei> Yeah, either that or really simple :) One can never know
<larson9999> silly me, i was expecting it to append the extension for me.
<larson9999> pretty interesting that the extension isn't added automatically but the drop down used to open playlists doesn't have an 'all files' option
* DaSkreech is listening to "19-2000 Soulchild Remix" by Gorillaz [amaroK] 
<naranha> kann man ein dist-upgrade zu edgy machen, ohne dass das komplette system zerschossen wird :)?
<v3ctor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<naranha> sorry
<h3sp4wn> naranha: Have you already done the dist-upgrade to edgy or do you want to know whether you can ?
<naranha> i'm doing it right now, i can still press ctrl + c ;)
<h3sp4wn> kde seems to be working ok at the moment in edgy
<h3sp4wn> only kde and kdeartwork seems to be broken but thats not too important
<Jack1>  /j #linux
<naranha> okay i'll try it.. i just want the newest versions of the apps im using
<h3sp4wn> naranha: What apps ?
<naranha> all of them :)
<naranha> i've been using the dapper repository since the beginning of that year, it worked fine too
<h3sp4wn> Some stuff will break - You won't be able to boot the 2.6.17 kernels from the repos without changing some device names (i.e hda becomes sda)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: What do you mean only KDe seems to be broken?
<larson9999> edgy is too edgy for me
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: The meta-package kde
<DaSkreech> Ah ok that's a little more reasonable
<Towering> is there a way to encrypt in konversation?
<naranha> okay maybe i wait a little more with the update :)
<sspmetal> hello
<grizzly> cdrecord  driveropts=burnfree  dev=/dev/hdc 896_cam_3.mov  - this works , but the cd isn't readable anymore
<grizzly> mount -t iso9660 gives wrong filesystem specified erro
<grizzly> Anybody is my cdrecord command correct?
<CzarAlex``> I currently run Kubuntu but would like to install XCFE and have it as an option for a desktop manager when I log in to the system. What do I need to apt-get install to run Kubuntu with XCFE as an option?
<milo> hi
<grizzly> CzarAlex``: just install aptitude xfce-dexktop or something
<grizzly> the option to choose would be automatic I guess
<ninHer> hi all
<Towering> I like using Konversation, but don't seem to see any support in encryption for it, is there such a program for encryption to use in channels that use encryption?
<CzarAlex``> grizzly, sounds simple enough.
<sspmetal> someone know where i can take drivers for my geforce 7600GT?
<sensei> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<noaXess_kubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sspmetal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sspmetal> thanks
<sspmetal> i have kubuntu... why i don't have the  Synaptic Package Manager?
<sspmetal> i need it for the video drivers
<v3ctor> you don't *need* it
<pupeno> sspmetal: adept is the default package manager for kubuntu.
<Blissex> sspmetal: you don't need it, it is just a nicer version of 'apt-get'
<sspmetal> but in the HowTo it says i need it
<sensei> Yeah, everything on the internet is true and black & white
<tuza> Hi guys, I have a question
<zorglu1> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sensei> You can 'modify' most guides out there.. and still get it working
<sspmetal> i'm very newbie with linux, i don't know how install drivere
<noaXess_kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuza> i'm running gentoo 64bits right now, and I want to switch to kubuntu, but at the same time i've heard that kubuntu has lots of compatibilities issues, and more at 64bits
<sensei> sspmetal: Unless you'e a newbie with English as well, I'm sure you'll be alright with the guide
<tuza> is it likely to find troubles running kubuntu at 64
<h3sp4wn> tuza: If you are not bothered about flash you should be ok
<sspmetal> but in the guide it says that i need the synaptic manager
<sensei> sspmetal: Either find another way of doing it, or find another guide
<sensei> Or get synaptic
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<v3ctor> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<v3ctor> that is what i get from that guide
<tuza> h3sp4wn: yes, i bother about flash....isn't that possible?
* sensei gives v3ctor a cookie
<sensei> :)
* RadiantFire steals v3ctor's cookie
<pupeno> Ok, it seems the free ones doesn't work at all, the packaged ones are dead-slow (even for scrolling text) and the ati.com's one, althought they have 2d acceleration, 3d acceleration doesn't work (unable to load dri) and the cursor in the second display is a big blue square... if anybody has an idea, I'd like to read it.
<sensei> RadiantFire: Bully :(
<h3sp4wn> tuza: There is no 64 bit version of flash you can either have a 32bit chroot, not worry about it or try to use the free implimentation
<ninHer> well, this is not correct
<ninHer> read this: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tuza> thanks
<sensei> ninHer: That would be "the free implementation"
* v3ctor reverse engineers the cookie and releases GLP version kookie-0.1
<h3sp4wn> Currently Gnash is under heavy development and although many features work, not all movies play sucessfully
<ninHer> but it works more than acceptable
<ninHer> at least in my kubuntu dapper 64b
<ninHer> sensei:  of course.......free software
<sspmetal> i have downloaded synaptic_0.57.8ubuntu11_i386.deb , how can i install it?
<h3sp4wn> sspmetal: you should just install it with sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sspmetal> thank you very much
<sspmetal> it doesn't work :(
<sensei> !doesntwork
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesntwork
<sensei> There should really be that car repair shop analogy there
<sspmetal> someone know if exist an all-in-one debian package that include all libraries?
<nico8481> anyone using a Level One WBR-3407A?
<sensei> nico8481: Most likely several thousand people
<sspmetal> i have installed some libs but it says they are not configured... :(
<sensei> sspmetal: Come on
<sensei> Treat us as if we're a service station for your car. Now if your trunk won't close. Do you simply walk up to them and say "My car doesn't work. I tried duct tape, but it wouldn't stick" and then leave?
<sensei> Or would you say "MY trunk is broken, the holding pin is bent, I tried taping it together but it didn't stick." ?
<sspmetal> ??
<Pupeno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sensei> And so yet another piece of my belief in humanity died
<Pupeno> !nvidia
<Utente> Hi I have an IbookG4 with kubunu installed.. It seems that my cpu works at 600Mhz when my processor can work at 1.2 ghz... I'm in wrong?
<sensei> Utente: It's powernow
<sspmetal> i have launch the command sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<sensei> It's a good thing, it throttles the CPU down when it's not in use to save battery etc
<ninHer> away
<sspmetal> but when i launch sudo nvidia-glx-config enabl
<sspmetal> but when i launch sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sspmetal> it says that the command is wrong :(
<sspmetal> please help me
<Utente> So, my system is well configured :-/
<sensei> Utente: Why the :-/ ?
<Utente> I'm not sure
<Utente> how can I monitor the cpu frequency?
<MidMark> guys, vlc for ubuntu is streaming enabled?
<MidMark> cannot make it work
<Towering> ok, are there drivers for mice support? i have an ms mouse explorer with dual tilt wheel...
<sensei> top for CLI and gkrellm for GUI
<h3sp4wn> sudo nvidia-xconfig enable (try that)
<h3sp4wn> sspmetal: ^^
<sensei> But I think there's a system performance tool in the menus somewhere
<sspmetal> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<sspmetal> :((
<RadiantFire> sspmetal: here is what you can do
<RadiantFire> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RadiantFire> then do a search for "nv"
<RadiantFire> and replace it with "nvidia"
<RadiantFire> sspmetal: you have to actually have nvidia-glx installed
<sspmetal> Failed to open device
<sspmetal> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Utente> Is there a way to manually set up the cpu frequency?
<sensei> Utente: Why do you want to do that ?
<sensei> But sure, you can twiddle with the files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<Utente> for example, if I want to work at full speed everytime :-)
<sensei> Utente: You don't want that
<sensei> As soon as it needs full speed, it'll get full speed
<MidMark> guys, vlc for ubuntu is streaming enabled?
<Utente> Sorry for my question.. but I used an old kernel that it dosen't switch to the high frequency..
<sensei> Most apps can do streaming, haven't tried VLC but I can't see why it shouldn't
<MidMark> sensei: yes but I cannot make it works... someone that uses vlc as streaming server'
<MidMark> ?
<Utente> I have another question...
<zorglu1> MidMark: extensive doc on the vlc web site
<Utente> My cpu fan seems to work very fast a for minutes compared to MacOSX
<MidMark> zorglu1: yes, read it
<sysrpl> i am having a problem with kde where when i create folders or files on my desktop using terminal they don't appear in the gui until i add or a remove an item through the gui
<sysrpl> does anyone know anything about that?
<zorglu1> MidMark: well i already did it. i dont remember it tho. but the example in the doc were working
<sensei> Utente: Could it be the throttling issue? :)
<Utente> Where can I set up the fun speed and temperature limit?
<Utente> :-)
<sensei> I told you earlier
<Blissex> Utente: for the fun speed that's usually done with brighly colored pills :-)
<sensei> hah
<Utente> :-)
<Blissex> Utente: trying to understand what you are saying...
<Blissex> Utente: you cannot control the speed of most fans. They have a builtin temp sensors and that drives the speed.
<Blissex> Utente: what you can do is to run a CPU speed governor or dmon that controls the speed and thuse the temp of the CPU.
<Utente> ok..
<MidMark> zorglu1: I open on vlc with http and port 1234, then client open http://my_ip:1234 but connection refused
<MidMark> I have a router, butI have opened port 1234
<h3sp4wn> You can get fan controllers that can be controlled by i2c-etc
<sensei> MidMark: UDP ?
<MidMark> sensei: what?
<dr_willis> i thought you connected to the  VLC servers with the VLC program on other machines.. not a web browser
<sensei> MidMark: For whuch protocol have you opened your router ?
<zorglu1> i hate window... im trying to find the install cd via p2p system because those *GSF?!@@?># didnt even gave me the cd when i bought my laptop on which i have been forced to buy a window license
<MidMark> dr_willis: of course open stream on vlc client not browser
<zorglu1> MidMark: do telner myaip 1234
<MidMark> sensei: tcp and udp
<zorglu1> telnet
<dr_willis> be cool if ya coudl just http: to the thing. :P but ive not messed with vlc screaming much.
<MidMark> zorglu1: connection refudes
<zorglu1> MidMark: so the issue is in the server
<MidMark> zorglu1: I have to open only for tcp?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: I take it you are testing from outside your network ?
<zorglu1> MidMark: either firewall or actual server listening addr
<zorglu1> MidMark: i dunno
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: no, I have to do this?
<Blissex> zorglu1: Microsoft gives a discount to manufacturers who don't include an install disk, because that often forces the customer to buy a second copy of MS Windows.
<zorglu1> Blissex: im not surprised :)
<zorglu1> Blissex: i got 2 license of xp and no cd :)
<zorglu1> im *forced* to support windows as it remain 95% of the market... but i so fucking hate it :)
<Blissex> zorglu1: that's exactly the goal.
<Snake[Sleep] > zorglu1: ya it sucks
<zorglu1> and so many people got copy that having a .iso via p2p is not that easy :)
<Blissex> zorglu1: the license says that an OEM license is motherboard specific, so if you upgrade the PC or the motherboards, you must buy a new license. To prevent you from taking your existing license and reinstalling on the upgraded PC, MS gives a discount if the install media are not provided.
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: yes connection refused
<Snake[Sleep] > Blissex: thats not entirly true, you can call up MS and they will give you a new key
<zorglu1> Blissex: well i guess that running window via qemu wont work then :) :)
<MidMark> what can be?
<Blissex> Snake[Sleep] : no, thats specifically forbidden by the OEM license. Only if you have the retail license.
<zorglu1> i havent run window in the last 8 years and fuck i hate to come back :)
<MidMark> Kubuntu has no firewall isn't?
<Blissex> zorglu1: thats illegal...
<Snake[Sleep] > Blissex: Hmmmmmm..... weird.
<user->  i just bought a win computer
<Towering> speaking of firewall, any recommendations for a firewall to use on kubuntu?
<user->  coz of linux sound fuckups
<v3ctor> iptables
<Snake[Sleep] > Towering: Learn how to use iptables
<user->  fukin yech
<Snake[Sleep] > !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Towering> ok
<Blissex> Snake[Sleep] : ahhhh MS licensing is more than weird. For example it is illegal to run any program compiled with Visual Studio on a non Microsoft OS. Same for MS Office. This is to make it illegal to run it under VMware or QEMU or WINE.
<user->  sowwy
<Snake[Sleep] > Blissex: Fun stuff lol
<Blissex> Towering: belay that!
<Blissex> Towering: DON'T learn to use 'iptables', because that usually takes a couple of years.
<v3ctor> you can always use an iptables frontend like guardog
<Blissex> Towering: I have done a small list of firewall builders here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxFwConfig.html
<Towering> ok, thanks
<Towering> i think i missed something in configuring konversation.. it gives error when clicking on links to open up to firefox
<Towering> ok, fixed that
<ampi> hello everybody
<omeow> Towering: I made a wiki page for that; http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Browsers_and_Konversation
<gatekeeper> evening
<squilla> hia all
<squilla> problem I have with an Apple iBook
<squilla> is there a more appropriate #?
<Towering> i said i fixed that.. thx anyway
<Midspeed> hi everybody
<apol> squilla: what's your prob?
<Blissex> squilla: probably #Ubuntu-PPC or something like that, if it is an older PPC iBook
<squilla> I got my cd's from shipit - so I have to go with "live" and then install once live is booted right?
<apol> right
<Midspeed> i have a little problem here, i have kubuntun 6.06 and windows xp installed under one hard drive, i want to be able to delete and modify files on my windows partition from linux, but it doesnt allow me to do that, and it wont let me change the darn permissions and im the root :'(
<gatekeeper> omeow: someone was hasing trouble in here yesterday with modifying the default browser from konqueror to Firefox using Thunderbird seen that problem before just out of curiousity?
<squilla> the install proceeds fine but eventually the cd stops being accessed and I'm left with a flashng cursor top left and no way to access a console, no desktop, nada
<Blissex> Midspeed: except by using special methods you can only read, but not write, NTFS filesystems.
<apol> and if you reboot does it boot?
<Midspeed> oh ok, thanks blissex, thats bad news for me :'( ok thanks
<omeow> gatekeeper: How where they trying to change it?
<omeow> Via konversation or via the kde components menu?
<Blissex> Midspeed: however look for ''Captive NTFS'' or ''FUSE NTFS''
<gatekeeper> Midspeed: Xandos is the only distro that I know that claims to let you modify stuff on NTFS partitions, most of the time I believe it is fairly lethal
<squilla> no booting does naught
<omeow> gatekeeper: The default custom browser string that comes with kubuntu is invalid and causes pages to not load correctly.
<Towering> and i have yet to test out ubunut... really liking kubuntu
<gatekeeper> omeow: I suggested the method outlined in your Wiki, but apparently it didn't do the trick
<apol> squilla, are you spanish?
<omeow> gatekeeper: What didn't work? And which browser?
<squilla> apol: no :-D
<apol> ok
<squilla> apol:cape town, south african english ....
<apol> well
<squilla> apol: why?
<apol> xDDD, sorry
<apol> you said "nada" to say nothing
<apol> I'm sorry
<apol> well
<squilla> apol: I can't get to the install stage, if I could , or even if I could just get a console it'd be an improvement
<slow-motion> re
<apol> why don't you try to install it with the installation cd instead of the live cd?
<squilla> apol:the keys are odd too - have to use apple+Fn+F*
<squilla> apol: the installation cd is the live cd
<gatekeeper> omeow: Thunderbird apparently kept using Konquerer as the default browser, and changing the default browser in system settings apparently did not give the guy what he wanted, don't know if he ever fixed it
<squilla> apol: sadly
<apol> you have another
<apol> let me see, 1 mom
<squilla> apol: k
<squilla> apol: I may have to download the alternate cd :-(
<apol> there is (on the web" the alternate cd
<apol> I installed with it on my macmin
<apol> i
<apol> i didnt use the livecd
<apol> it should work BTW
<apol> you could send the bug at the launchpad
<squilla> apol: I think I'll try once more with "rescue" - to get to a console
<squilla> apol: it may just be the machine - it's not mine - I'm bartering services
<gatekeeper> omeow: Thunderbird used Konquerer as the default browser he wanted it to use Firefox instead when clicking on a URL in thunderbird
<squilla> apol: :-D
<apol> rescue mode doesn't make the usual installation sadly
<squilla> apol: back later - cheers
<apol> squilla: :)
<zorglu1> hmm running a kubuntu live cd under qemu kubuntu seems to make it fails on 'kde is up on running'
<arso> how do i become superuser or root or watever please? wats the command
<h3sp4wn> omeow: Look at prefs.js 'user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/opt/firefox/firefox");' works (in .thunderbird don't know whether that is what you need to do)
<omeow> gatekeeper: That's a known bug in Thunderbird, you can change that via the config editor.
<arso> *URGENT*
<zorglu1> it goes quite far tho :)
<arso> zorglu1:  help!
<omeow> I was talking about konversation by the way.
<zorglu1> arso: man stop begging :)
<omeow> h3sp4wn: I know already. :)
<arso> :P
<arso> i am i na hurry
<omeow> In a hurry for what?
<arso> for leaving
<arso> need to sign in as root
<abattoir> arso: sudo
<omeow> which groups is the user in?
<h3sp4wn> arso: sudo -i
<omeow> If you're not in the admin group (I think) you can't sudo.
<abattoir> arso: if you want to 'become' the super user, sudo su
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: sudo -i not sudo su
<omeow> abattoir: ohmgz that was lethal according to someone.
<arso> getting access denied
<omeow> (sudo su worked fine for me)
<arso> when i try to paste anything into
<arso> one of my partitions
<arso> its ext3
<abattoir> h3sp4wn, omeow: oh really, i use it all the time... ok sudo -i it is :)
<arso> the drive doesnt show up on windows too , all the other partitions do
<arso> with fs driver
<arso> so somethings up with this partition
<arso> and i cant paste into it
<arso> wtf,
<apol> arso: ntfs can't be modified, its readonly
<apol> AFAIK
<arso> dude its EXT3
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: 'su' and 'su -' should be different (have environment variables set differently) but I think su works in strange way on dapper - 'sudo -s' and 'sudo -i' are the sudo equivalants - but only use sudo -s if you know the differences - sudo -i most of the time is best
<abattoir> oh ok, thanks for the info :)
<squilla> arso: "sudo bash" - at your own risk and I never told you
<jerome_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<SpAwN> hello all im trying to install cedeag again....but this time its asking for a dependency which is xlibs where can i find this dep?
<SpAwN> cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however:
<SpAwN>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<escay> hallo zusammen
<squilla> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<squilla> !ibook
<ubotu> I know nothing about ibook
<uniq> squilla: what's your ibook problem?
<escay> hi all, is there a german kubuntu channel on this server?
<v3ctor> !de
<h3sp4wn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<uniq> escay: try !kubuntu-de
<uniq> ehm.. #kubuntu-de
<escay> thx
<SpAwN> hmm i cant get xlibs to instal
<v3ctor> sudp aptitude install xlibs
<SpAwN> i woulda thought seience its a *.deb it would install
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: http://LinuxForDummies.org/ and look in the Kubuntu section.  I've dcoumented that error you are getting
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: oh realy nice man =D
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Ohhh, different error, nevermind
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: doh!
<SpAwN> lol
<v3ctor> tease
<squilla> uniq: I only have the new dapper cdwith the graphical installer
<squilla> uniq: the disk boots, etc etc but never gives me  agui or console and I can't seem to use alt+f? to get to a console
<SpAwN> v3ctor: http://pastebin.ca/80676
<uniq> squilla: ah.. livecd not working. Only suggestion i can give is to try the alternate cd.
<squilla> uniq: bugger - download a whole image fr a guy I only met today?
<SpAwN> v3ctor: will that mess anything up if i remove the cedega package...using that commans
<squilla> uniq: nah ..... :-/
<v3ctor> does cedega work?
<SpAwN> well...yes and no
<uniq> squilla: you can try to rsync it, and probably save some downloadtime.
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Get rid of Cedega.  If Windows is the best tool for the job, then use it
<SpAwN> i did a diff solution last time...where i took out the xlib depdenancy in the deb
<v3ctor> SpAwN: can't say for sure what will break
<SpAwN> and one game still wont work..........so i figured id try this
<v3ctor> if anything
<SpAwN> v3ctor: whats the worst case scenerio
<zorglu1> hmm ok definitly isnt working
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Taking the xlib dependancy out of the deb is alot cleaner solution
<SpAwN> ....like total system failure
<v3ctor> doubt there would be total system failure ;)
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn: i did that.....and well....its making me think thats whats causing the game noit to work
<SpAwN> i have tried everything else....
<SpAwN> or i think i have
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: That will not be it
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: xlibs are still there the package has just been renamed
<zorglu1> qemu+kqemu doenst seems to interact well with my kubuntu. i try boot a kubuntu live cd with qemu and after a while the whole os, base + emulated are frozen. up to capslock no more working and the sound ofthe base os being stopped
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: Are you using qemu 0.81 ?
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: yep, the binary version from the qemu website
<SpAwN> hmm well this sucks....i thought this was gonna be the fix i needed :/
<escay> ive got a problem with the sound output to my subwoofer and center speaker. the 4 smaller speakers are working. using a nforce2 onboardsound. already tried all the settings in kmix but still it doesnt work. clue anyone?
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: maybe some gcc issue tho... i tried to compiled it at first and it say 'i got trouble with gcc4, use gcc3.3'
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: so if the abi is incompatible... i may be the reason
* Pupeno is back...
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: I used the deb-src lines for debian sid
<Pupeno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: moreover it goes quite far in the boot, aka up to the livecd displaying 'kde is up and running'
<squilla> uniq: make an iso on my drive of the livecd and rsync that?
<Towering> !ms
<ubotu> I know nothing about ms
<omeow> Now where was this extension that allowed me to dock thunderbird in the tray? =/
<Towering> hmm
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: ok will try
<omeow> I can't find it at all. And I've used it before.
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: There is some like bios'es (for sparc and mac) that I just installed the sid deb's for but I just used debuild -uc -us for the rest of it and it worked fine
<uniq> squilla: yes.
<v3ctor> omeow: kdocker?
<uniq> squilla: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/my.iso and rename my.iso to whatever is the name of the alternative install iso, and rsync that.
<omeow> v3ctor: Will that show me when thunderbird has new mail?
<squilla> uniq: that is rocking my guy - I will give it a bash - thanks muchly
<v3ctor> no idea
<v3ctor> i use kmail
<squilla> uniq:*thinks* it won't end up larger than a cd image?
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about lm-sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lm-sensors
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about sensors
<MrObvious> :|
<escay> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Pupeno> Can I expect to have a relative good performance with the pre-packaged fglrx ? by that I mean, as well as vesa (but with higher resolution and xinerama).
<escay> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<escay> !nforce
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about lmsensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lmsensors
<uniq> squilla: no, rsync will take care of that.
<escay> !nforce2
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce2
<squilla> uniq: I have learned - thanks dude - could fix broken downloaded disk images this way too, yes?
<uniq> squilla: sure, rsync is cool. You just need a rsync server to download from. You can't download from webservers.
<squilla> uniq: ok then - later - I must rsync now ... and get some ice cream and choc sauce too :-D
<uniq> squilla: if it helps: releases.ubuntu.com::releases/kubuntu/dapper/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso
<scott___> what is the best/most/easily customisable dock applet for superkaramber?>
<scott___> karamba
<uniq> squilla: that's for rsync.
<squilla> uniq: ta
<MrObvious> How do I set up lm-sensors?
<zorgluuu> q. how do i stop kterminal to \beep all the time ?
<MrObvious> The command sensors-detect doesn't work like in Mandriva.
<MrObvious> paul@upstairs:~$ sudo sensors-detect
<MrObvious> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Ummm read the forum/wiki post you showed me
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: You don't need to setup lm-sensors for gkrellm to use it
<MrObvious> I lost it.
<MrObvious> Besides the temp module in E17 needs lm-sensors.
<Hawkwind> wiki.ubuntu.com and search for Sensor
<MrObvious> I did
<MrObvious> :|
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, the temp module is about to go bye-bye
<MrObvious> Ahh found it
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: It is? :|
<MrObvious> They got something better?
<Hawkwind> No.  It's going away
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MrObvious> Oh better
<MrObvious> Yeah found it now.
<MrObvious> :|
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about sensor
<ubotu> I know nothing about sensor
<MrObvious> :|
<Hawkwind> !sensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about sensors
<h3sp4wn> !lmsensors
<ubotu> I know nothing about lmsensors
<uniq> !sensors is <reply> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, thanks uniq :)
<uniq> :)
<Hawkwind> LOL the bot has me on ignore.  I tried too many triggers too quick
<uniq> !lmsensors is <alias> sensors
<ubotu> I'll remember that
* Hawkwind Kicks the bot
<MrObvious> Lmao
<omeow> The bot needs the apache spelling module installed. =P
<omeow> Or some sort of suggestion when the used trigger is close, but not quite right.
<Pupeno> Which would you say is a better bet, the pre-packaged Ati drivers or the ati.com's one for a Radeon x1300 ?
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: Nvidia :P
<jimmy__> kubuntu newbie just installed
<MrObvious> Actually I heard some Radeon drivers come better supported than NVidia.
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: I don't think an nvidia driver would work with an Ati card. If you know how to do it and it works better than the ati driver, then, please, tell me. Otherwise I am not interested. Thnk you.
<Hawkwind> I never mentioned the word 'driver'  I mentioned Nvidia, as in get yourself an Nvidia card :P
<squilla> uniq: is there an rsync server for ubuntu-alternate-powerpc?
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: I'd use the pre-packaged stuff
<MrObvious> lol
<uniq> squilla: the one i gave you.
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: I wouldn't give a cent to either nvidia nor ati.
<uniq> squilla: if it helps: releases.ubuntu.com::releases/kubuntu/dapper/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso
<MrObvious> Pupeno: What would you use then?
<MrObvious> You don't have much else to use.
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: I used to use the drivers from nvidia.com when I was using Mandriva.  But now in Kubuntu I use the pre-packaged stuff
<jimmy__> anyone here with a Dell laptop with ubuntu?
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: even if I've got an nvidia card for free (falling from the sky or something), then, there's no use because I can't plug it in my desktop.
<Pupeno> in my notebook I mean.
<Pupeno> MrObvious: so far, intel cards seem to work ok, with free drivers.
<squilla> uniq: not kubuntu - I get errors if I try that - the shipit disk is ubuntu
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> i am having a problem with kde where when i create folders or files on my desktop using terminal they don't appear in the gui until i add or a remove an item through the gui
<uniq> squilla: ah..
<uniq> squilla: hang on.
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: thanks.
<sysrpl> does anyone know is that is a common problem?
<jimmy__> After Kubuntu install... I now have a 4" black border on my screen
<uniq> squilla: releases.ubuntu.com::releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso
<squilla> uniq: here's the error "skipping non-regular file "kubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso""
<sensei> sysrpl: Works here
<Pupeno> sysrpl: press f5 to reload.
<sysrpl> i tried that
<sysrpl> and the desktop icons i create don't show up until i add or delete another icon through th gui
<jimmy__> does Kubuntu suck on laptops or is it Dell?
<sysrpl> i'll google the problem, thanks
<omeow> kubuntu has one of the worst websites ever
<omeow> Can't find any info on the site.
<omeow> (Any useful anyway)
<Pupeno> jimmy__: I'd say it is Dell. Kubuntu is running well in the two laptops I have and I've heard bad things about Dell laptops.
<omeow> I always find myself going to the gentoo wiki or searching gentoo forums and occasionally the ubuntu forums/wiki.
<Hawkwind> jimmy__: Works fine here.  I've used Dell for years and never had an issue
<sysrpl> sensei: do you know of a good way to resize a partition? i installed kubuntu here and the intaller setup only a 4 gb partition
<Pupeno> omeow: what were you looking for ?
<jimmy__> wonder how to fix it
<uniq> squilla: rsync -av releases.ubuntu.com::releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso .
<sysrpl> the rest of my drive is filled with an ntfs partition
<jimmy__> works great under Live CD
<omeow> Pupeno: some info on how to set up an xbox 360 controller.
<omeow> I wanted to write a page for it, but I just don't know where to add it.
<jimmy__> but not under system
<Pupeno> omeow: for info so broad, just use google and try to adapt to any distro you find. I think there's a wiki for both, ubuntu and kubuntu somewhere.
<omeow> yeah, somewhere
<Hawkwind> omeow: I've got tons of hits on google for Xbox 360 controller Kubuntu
<squilla> uniq: "sent 124 bytes  received 264 bytes  18.93 bytes/sec" - seems too little ...? am I a pessimist?
<Pupeno> omeow: not so hard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ (first hit on ubuntu wiki on google).
<uniq> squilla: rember the . at the end.
<uniq> squilla: in a empty dir, of course.
<omeow> Pupeno: Yes, but the links on the main page for kubuntu links to a wiki where you can't find much info.
<jimmy__> should I try another distro?
<jimmy__>  I know next to nothing about Linux
<squilla> uniq: I used this "rsync -av releases.ubuntu.com::releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso tmp/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso"
<uniq> jimmy__: of course not. what is the problem with kubuntu?
* omeow shrugs. I guess I'll keep using google to find my info.
<gatekeeper> omeow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryDocumentation
<MrObvious> jimmy__: Ask your questions here then.
<jimmy__> so the less I have to fix the better
<Pupeno> omeow: oh, there's another distro. Well, most of what works for ubuntu works for kubuntu.
<jimmy__> thanks bro
<MrObvious> You're welcome :)
<jimmy__> I have a 4" border around my screen on my laptop
<gatekeeper> omeow: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jimmy__> Dell Inspiron 1100
<gatekeeper> omeow: want more?
<jimmy__> everything else works great
<jimmy__> 4" black border
<Pupeno> ok, so, how do I get an xorg.conf exactly the same as the one that initially was there when I installed Kubuntu ?
<sysrpl> pupeno: you should have backed it up
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe ?
<nic> hi
<Pupeno> sysrpl: but I didn't :(
<omeow> gatekeeper: what a huge list, why is it on a different domain than the ubuntu.org or kubuntu.com ones? Did someone else get frustrated about the way they presented information? ;)
<sensei> Gah, how do I switch between tabs in kopete without the mouse ? o.O Just can't find it anywhere
<nic> i have a problem while installing xubuntu
<sysrpl> what's the best ubuntu/kubuntu cd burning package?
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: it asks questions the installer never asked. Should I close my eyes and press Enter 40 times ?
<nic> my network card doesn't get an ip via dhcp
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: That will get you pretty darn close to the original
<nixternal> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<nic> its chip is an rtl8139d
<nic> how can i overcome this issue?
<h3sp4wn> puperno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimmy__> still have that 4" black border
<basalt> hi
<gatekeeper> omeow: no idea just what I have found over the past couple of months :-) , have a look at my little home page http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<Hawkwind> nic: No one in #Xubuntu is able to help you ?
<nic> no, the same problem occured with xubuntu, kubuntu, debian
<basalt> hi all, im new in kubuntu
<nic> it seems to be an inherent problem
<jimmy__> what do I do?
<MrObvious> nic: Try using the command dhclient as root and see if that helps any
<Hawkwind> nic: Why not do the install and setup the nic afterwards ?
<Pupeno> brb
<jimmy__> I would like to keep Kubuntu and not switch distros
<nic> how can i setup it afterwards?
<MrObvious> jimmy__: It could be the refresh rate is too high or something
<Hawkwind> nic: systemsettings maybe
<MrObvious> Check that?
<jimmy__> how?
<jimmy__> I'm green man
<MrObvious> Right click your desktop and push Configure Desktop or Configure whatever....
<MrObvious> In blank area.
<MrObvious> It should be in there somewhere.
<jimmy__> gotcha
<MrObvious> If you know your monitor's max res. and frequency you should be ok.
<h3sp4wn> jimmy__: Have to look at the fixvideoresolution howto it is very well written
<jimmy__> i see no option
<h3sp4wn> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<h3sp4wn> jimmy__: ^^
<jimmy__> you are going to get frustrated with me dude
<jimmy__> sorry in advance
<jimmy__> lol
<MrObvious> I'm not in KDE so I can't remember where it is.
<MrObvious> Sorry lol
<carl> hi
<MrObvious> Try the Start menu and push System Settings
<carl> how can I setup text-to-speech in kubuntu? I can't find anything about it in menu...
<MrObvious> It's under Display jimmy__
<jimmy__> found it
<Hawkwind> carl: festival is a text2speech app
<jimmy__> wow it set at 640x480
<jimmy__> no wonder it sucks
<MrObvious> Ah ha :)
<carl> hawkwind, I see, it's not installed by default
<jimmy__> bummer
<MrObvious> Linux != Winblows so sometimes you gotta play wiht things to get it to work.
<scott__> hey, im trying to setup grub to boot back into a windows xp parition i have, it is on hda2. i have looked at howto on ubuntuforums but when i tried it said it couldnt boot into it, so im guessing i set the root parition wrong on it? i set it to root(hd0,2) (although it comes up as hda3 iirc in fdisk
<jimmy__> not letting me change it higher
<MrObvious> Oh really?
<MrObvious> :|
<Hawkwind> carl: Nope.  You will have to apt-get install festival
<jimmy__> nope
<jimmy__> 60hz
<carl> thanks hawkwind
<jimmy__> also unchangable
<Hawkwind> carl: No problem
<MrObvious> Probably need to modify xorg.conf and that is kinda complicated for n00bs
<MrObvious> :(
<jimmy__> crap
<jimmy__> what would you suggest?
<MrObvious> Do you have an ATI or NVidia card?
<jimmy__> ati
<MrObvious> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrObvious> Try installing the driver
<carl> aseigo, don't know if you are there... but I wanted to ask you what's the best way to start eating less meat... is there only tofu???
<jimmy__> I810
<jimmy__> i810
<jimmy__> i810 is all it says
<jimmy__>  i think that is ati
<v3ctor> thats intel
<jimmy__> ( or is it intel)
<jimmy__> talk'n to me vector?
<v3ctor> yes
<jimmy__> thanks
<jimmy__> how would I install the driver?
<MrObvious> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<MrObvious> Dunno lol
<v3ctor> you already have the best one you will get
<MrObvious> Never played with intel
<jimmy__> lol
<jimmy__> my laptop sucks
<v3ctor> most of them do
<jimmy__> windows was crawling, linux made it run
<Boon63> hi all
<elton> hi
<carl> jimmy_, i810 is fine
<v3ctor> jimmy__: does the live cd get a better res?
<jimmy__> yes
<jimmy__> 1280x1024
<v3ctor> copy the xorg.conf  from the livecd
<jimmy__> full screen
<jimmy__> no border
<aseigo> carl: no. there is certainly other stuff... and tofu tastes like crap unless cooked well IMHO.
<Boon63> i have mess'd up partitions can i still isntall kubunto w/o faults?
<jimmy__> I can barely see you guys the screen is so small
<omeow> How do I speed up the database? It's taking ages for adept to read the database now. I've got 1210 packages installed, when I first started using kubuntu it wasn't this slow. =/
<aseigo> carl: i really suggest going and getting a good veggie cookbook.. it'll save your life =) and experiment with veg restaurants too for ideas if you can
<carl> aseigo, tofu also looks like crap ;)
<aseigo> carl: asian and indian food tend to often be very veg friendly
<v3ctor> jimmy__: boot the livecd and copy the xorg.conf to your HD
<jimmy__> can I drag and drop?
<jimmy__> ok
<nic> databases are always slow if you have to perform a full table scan
<carl> aseigo, thank you very much:D The meeting is still going well btw?
<aseigo> carl: well, so does a lot of stuf before you cook it =) i tend to marinate it and/or cook the heck out of it so it gets a nice "skin" on it...
<nic> you should create an index on the primary key attributes
<aseigo> carl: and avoid the soft tofu unless you are making a desert out of it or using it in soups or whatever
<aseigo> carl: yeah, going great thanks =)
<MrObvious> jimmy__: Do this,  load the live cd, then sudo mount /media/cdrom then do a sudo cp /media/cdrom/etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf after you do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old first
<jimmy__> do I just do a search to find it?
<MrObvious> I find CLI easiest
<carl> thanks for all that info aseigo!
<v3ctor>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aseigo> carl: np...
<MrObvious> First, move the current to a backup, mount the cd, then copy
<MrObvious> I gave you the 3 commands you need
<jimmy__> ok {shaking}
<v3ctor> make the backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you boot to cd...so you don't forget
<jimmy__> ok
<jimmy__> where do I type all this?
<v3ctor> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<v3ctor> konsole
<nic> ok thanx
<v3ctor>  k -> system -> terminal program (konsole)
<MrObvious> Lol sorry jimmy__
<jimmy__> told me missing destination file
<MrObvious> Ah
<MrObvious> What you're doing is forgetting something here
<MrObvious> The way it works is sudo cp oldfile newfile
<MrObvious> sudo is the command to use root privilages, cp is the copy command
<MrObvious> oldfile is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmy__> oh
<MrObvious> newfile would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Snake[Sleep] > Thank you MrObvious
<Snake[Sleep] > Sorry had to say it
<jimmy__> ect/xll is location?
<Snake[Sleep] > :)
<v3ctor> x{eleven}
<MrObvious> X(eleven)
<v3ctor> lol
<jimmy__> ohhh
<MrObvious> Snake[Sleep] : For what?
<Snake[Sleep] > It has to be CAPITOL X :)
<jimmy__> lol
<jimmy__> my bad
<MrObvious> Linux is case sensitive
<Snake[Sleep] > MrObvious: I dunno, you know how people say "Thank you Mr Obvious" "Captian obvious" etc
<Snake[Sleep] > anyho
<Snake[Sleep] > shower
<Snake[Sleep] > px
<Snake[Sleep] > pz*
<MrObvious> When we type commands, watch that.
<MrObvious> Snake[Sleep] : I guess you're welcome :|
<jimmy__> got ya trying again
<jimmy__> do I type the word sudo?
<v3ctor> yes
<jimmy__> ok
<carl> hmm, I installed festival, but akgregator still doesn't want to speak my articles, when I press on the speak button, nothing happens?
<jimmy__> holy crap it worked
<v3ctor> lol
<jimmy__> ok now I do that laundry list of commands after I reboot to the live cd
<jimmy__> right?
<v3ctor> correct
<jimmy__> cool
<jimmy__> thanks I'll be back
<v3ctor> but you can skip the part where he said to make the copy
<pupeno> Ok, it is looking better now.
<jimmy__> ok, casue that is what we just did right?
<v3ctor> correct
<jimmy__> ok cool
<jimmy__> writing down commands & rebooting
<scarfreewill> i need help going on the internet with kubuntu 6.06 i am on the host pc atm and its shaired dailup
<scarfreewill> btw my gateway is set
<v3ctor> dhcp?
<scarfreewill> i have a static ip
<visik7> anyone have solved the problem with flash an youtube embedded video ?
<Snake[Sleep] > visik7: what problem is that?
<v3ctor> scarfreewill: ping 64.233.167.99
<v3ctor> from kubuntu box
<visik7> Snake: all embedded youtube video aren't playable and google video doesn't work except from audio (no problem with firefox at all)
<Snake> visik7: ah I just use firefox, prolly why ive never seen that problem :)
<zorglu1> visik7: try to configure konqueror to pretend to be firefox
<Snake> I also stopped using KDE tho heh
<scarfreewill> v3ctor: it works lol but i still can't go in the net with konqueror
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<v3ctor> youtube works in konqueror for me
<visik7> zorglu1: isn't a user agent problem
<v3ctor> scarfreewill: you need to add nameservers
<v3ctor> scarfreewill: just wanted to confirm that
<visik7> Snake: so why you are in #kubuntu :)
<omeow> visik7: Try disabling your KDE sound system.
<omeow> (and killing arts from the process list in ksysguard)
<v3ctor> scarfreewill: try putting that ip into konqueror
<Snake> visik7: Just because I stopped using KDE doesnt mean I didnt use it for a year and a half and know a good bit about it :)
<visik7> why have u stopped use it ? (just curious no flaming)
<Snake> to slow
<Snake> I moved to xfce, set it up just like KDE :)
<visik7> on which system ?
<Snake> Hostname: ubuntu - OS: Linux 2.6.15-25-server/i686 - CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) (647.209 MHz) - Processes: 87 - Uptime: 14h 28m - Load Average: 0.44 - Memory Usage: 158.19MB/503.44MB (31.42%) - Disk Usage: 2.99GB/11.56GB (25.90%)
<zorglu1> Snake: which cpu and how much ram do you have to have it slow ?
<scarfreewill> v3ctor: i put my host's ip in domain name servers and its work thx man
<Snake> zorglu1: see above
<zorglu1> ah ok :)
<v3ctor> scarfreewill: np
<visik7> Snake: why do u use a server kernel ?
<kosh> on cards that do not support multiopen ubuntu dapper is supposed to use that alsa thing that will do software mixing
<kosh> so long as things use alsa it shoudl all just work
<Snake> visik7: more customizable. :)
<fiyawerx> hm, my youtube works fine
<Snake> visik7: I made my system real light weight
<fiyawerx> using konqeror for it too
<kosh> visik7: what soundcard do you have?
<kosh> fiyawerx: what soundcard do you have?
<visik7> Snake: what's the difference between -686 and -server ?
<Snake> visik7: server doesnt install all the crap that comes with the desktop CD, its more stripped down, then I just added programs as I wanted them
<fiyawerx> kosh: how can i tell easily? its buitl in on the laptop
<h3sp4wn> Snake: If speed is a problem and you want kde try kanotix or edgy
<fiyawerx> kosh: i did have to install alsa-oss to get sound to work
<Snake> h3sp4wn: Im fine with xfce
<zorglu1> now that adept is good to add package, linux needs an apps to remove package :)
<visik7> I mean the kernel not the whole system
<Snake> zorglu1: how about.... adept!
<zorglu1> Snake: adept can remove efficiently ?
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: you can do it with adept/apt-get/aptitude/debfoster(my personal favorite)
<zorglu1> ah ok :)
<visik7> h3sp4wn: what have edgy ?
<Snake> visik7: Ah kernel wise, not really sure, I just didnt want all the buldge of the desktop
<kosh> fiyawerx: probably lspci will show it
<omeow> Snake: Maybe you should try archlinux with a custom kernel? ;)
<zorglu1> well i meant to be able to remove package as being the opposite of installing package. not as just remove this given .deb :)
<pupeno> How do I choose between OpenGL implementations ? currently fglrxinfo shows I am using Mesa and I'd like to use the ATI one (thankfully, DRI seem s to be working) ?
<h3sp4wn> visik7: It seems to be working pretty fast at the moment quite a bit of stuff is broken but I only use kde so it is working
<Snake> omeow: Uh ya sure right after im done with gentoo ;) :-P
<insanekane> <Snake> zorglu1: how about.... adept! <- that was so damn funny!!! :)
<dj_baggio> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8248766101102341416
<omeow> Are you using Gentoo now?
<dj_baggio> :)
<Snake> omeow: No im on .. uhhh I guess xubuntu??
<Snake> lol
<fiyawerx> kosh: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<zorglu1> currently you may do a sinfle apt-get install and no clue how to undo it
<omeow> Ok.
<zorglu1> insanekane: what is so funny about it ? :)
<insanekane> i dont know, just the way he said it ... i could almost picture him saying it
<Snake> zorglu1: you could also apt-get remove... or aptitude remove
<zorglu1> well maybe i badly expressed myself, i should have said 'undo installation' and not 'remove'
<insanekane> like seinfeld or something
<kosh> there is no undo
<kosh> there is install, uninstall, reinstall, repair and a few other things
<zorglu1> snake: if i do apt-get remove kde-desktop, this undo apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: they will do that, not just remove the .deb, try "debfoster" , i like that program
<robotgeek> zorglu1: remove libgtk-2.0-bin
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: debfoster will remove kde-desktop, _and_ everything that it keeps installed
<robotgeek> fastest way to get rid of gnome :)
<zorglu1> fiyawerx: oh!! excelent! i didnt knew this apps
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: the first time you run debfoster, it'll go through all the packages you already have installed
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: if you want to remove a package and its dependencies/associations, use the "p" for prune option
<Snake> zorglu1: aptitude will do that too
<fiyawerx> when it asks to keep it
<Snake> iirc
<fiyawerx> aptitude will only do it if you install with aptitude i believe, not apt-get
<Snake> fiyawerx: ah correct
<Snake> hmm
<fiyawerx> debfoster will retroactively go through anything you've installed package wise
* Snake wants Smart to get in here
<fiyawerx> and ask if you want to keep it
<zorglu1> fiyawerx: seems exactly what i wanted :)
<zorglu1> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Snake: It is in universe already you can use it if you want (smartpm)
<kosh> apt-get remove --purge somepackage
<fiyawerx> like it'll list gnome-desktop, and all of the files that installed, and you can hit prune to remove them all at once
<Snake> h3sp4wn: I know, but its not worth it as of now
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: welcome :)
<Snake> h3sp4wn: right now synaptic > SMART imo
<h3sp4wn> Snake: aptitude > synaptic
<Snake> h3sp4wn: dpkg > *
<kosh> I just prefer apt-get and using adept to look at some stuff
<Snake> >: )
<v3ctor> chessburgers > aptitude
<Snake> Snake: > *
<v3ctor> cheese*
<kosh> ick beef
<kosh> sushi is much better :)
<v3ctor> bleh
<Snake> ick seafood
<ashepherd> Hi, newb question, sound has stopped working in KDE, can't get it working again, any ideas?
<fiyawerx> unmute?
<fiyawerx> :)
<ashepherd> erm thanks, but no!! :-D
<v3ctor> what event lead up to the loss of sound?
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ashepherd> no idea to be honest, just suddenlt realised
<gamerChad> hello, I just installed kubuntu and when I boot into it, all I get is a black screen :(  I had a similar problem when installing, I got around it then by using text mode installation on the alternative cd.
<tsdgeos> gamerChad: do you have a ati video card?
<gamerChad> yep
<gamerChad> X700 mobility
<gamerChad> radeon
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> ubuntu sucks on ati cards
<tsdgeos> quick fix
<tsdgeos> is editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tsdgeos> go to
<tsdgeos> Section "Device"
<tsdgeos> and change the Driver
<tsdgeos> to "vesa"
<gamerChad> that all?
<tsdgeos> with that you will get graphics
<tsdgeos> but VERY slow
<tsdgeos> then follow this
<tsdgeos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<grizzly> any method to change sound settings (alsa ? ) to default.
<gamerChad> cool, the vesa thing seems to be working so far.
<gamerChad> thanks for the help tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> gamerChad: no prob
<tsdgeos> that's why we are here ;-)
<tsdgeos> just keep using kde :-)
<grizzly> how do I restart alsa?
<gamerChad> ubuntu folk should be fix this thing... like yesterday.  Blank screening ATI users is not a good way to encourage people to use linux or ubuntu :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i wonder why did not got to fix it
<tsdgeos> grizzly: guessing.... sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ashepherd> any idea on how I can troubleshoot or get my sound working again, just seems to have stopped!!
<Snake> Anyone use mozilla?
<ashepherd> I'm a bit new to Linux in general so go easy!! :-s
<fiyawerx> where would i go about looking for a web/chat server software?
<tsdgeos> ashepherd: when it did stop working?
<h3sp4wn_> fiyawerx: freshmeat (thats where I would look)
<hackerx> Where can i find the list of automatix packages?
<tsdgeos> fiyawerx: you mean something like ircd?
<fiyawerx> tsdgeos: hmm, that might work, with a web interface
<ashepherd> couple of days ago, I can't recall doing anything to screw it up
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<fiyawerx> tsdgeos: just looking for something a few buddies and i can use easily that i can host so we can coordinate our game playing :)
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<gnomefreak> hackerx: ^^^
<hackerx> thanks
<stallion88> hi everybody
<eXCeSS> sup
<stallion88> anybody knows how to synchronize a pocket pc??
<eXCeSS> !pocketpc
<ubotu> I know nothing about pocketpc
<eXCeSS> boo
<eXCeSS> no sorry lol
<stallion88> no problem
<hackerx> hmm theres no one active in there
<hackerx> does anyone know
<hackerx> or
<grizzly> tsdgeos: Thanks! it works ( the alsa thing)
<hackerx> does anyone know where i can find an irc client that supports a proxy
<tsdgeos> whoooo, i rock! two things fixed in a row!
<tsdgeos> hackerx: i would bet konversation does
<tsdgeos> ask on #konversation
<tsdgeos> and if it does not bug them
<tsdgeos> !
<robotgeek> hackerx: use irssi over ssh
<zorglu1> q. is there a way to give a 'nickname' to the disk installed in the /media ?
<Raito> how do you execute a script from the command line?
<uniq> zorglu1: udev rules are great tools.
<robotgeek> Raito: ./script
<zorglu1> uniq: ok will look
<Raito> robotgeek: hmm, it didn't work, maybe I typed its name wrong
<uniq> zorglu1: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Raito> oh wait, Linux is case sensitive
<chavo> Raito, also that will only work if it's marked executable
<hackerx> well what im looking for is to use a proxy ip
<robotgeek> Raito: also make sure the script is executable
<Raito> it doesn't work
<Raito> how would I execute it if it isn't executable?
<chavo> Raito, chmod +x filename
<tsdgeos> :D
<robotgeek> Raito: chmod +x script
<tsdgeos> also you can do
<ashepherd> tsdgeos, any idea on my sound mate, can go 3 for 3
<tsdgeos> bash ./script
<tsdgeos> ashepherd: that is more difficult
<chavo> or sh script
<tsdgeos> you using kde?
<ashepherd> yep
<tsdgeos> is artsd runnign?
<didj> thank you uniq ^^
<ashepherd> you are talking to a newb!! :-s
<tsdgeos> ok sorry
<tsdgeos> open a shell (konsole) and do this
<tsdgeos> ps -A | grep artsd
<ashepherd> if you can give me a few things to check, cos I am not at home atm, at work!! :-s
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> that's difficult
<hackerx> I want to use a proxy ip with irc
<ashepherd> no worries m8, I will try and come on when at home
<ashepherd> thanks anyway tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> ashepherd: you should try to do it "online" as it is much more easy
<tsdgeos> no problem
<jimmy__> vecter
<fiyawerx> hmm so many of these projects havn't been updated in 2-3 years
<tsdgeos> bye
<jimmy__> live cd now does the same thing laptop is doing
<hackerx> Is there any irc client that supports proxy ips?
<jimmy__> so I didnt bother copying the xorg.conf file
<MrObvious> hackerx: xchat
<MrObvious> Or wait
<hackerx> ok where in there
<hackerx> cuz i couldnt find it
<hackerx> i looked in both clients
<MrObvious> Settings, Preferences, Network, Network Setup
<jimmy__> windows is easier, but why does it have to suck so bad?
<Aaron_S> When you get the chance could some one help me set up my wireless connection on kubuntu?
<eXCeSS> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hackerx> MrObvious, i dont see it in there
<Aaron_S> Thank you
<hackerx> ?
<hackerx> anyone?
<Philip5> hackerx: we are all hiding
<hackerx> huh?
<fiyawerx> ok so i could set up my own ircd, and then some kind of web interface for it so people could log in and chat?
<Hawkwind> hackerx: Did you enable multiverse and install xchat ?
<Hawkwind> hackerx: It's not installed by default
<hackerx> yes
<hackerx> i have Xchat
<hackerx> but
<hackerx> no proxy support
<Hawkwind> hackerx: Yes it does
<hackerx> xplain
<hackerx> Explain
<hackerx> *
<MrObvious> I told you where.
<hackerx> nope
<Hawkwind> Xchat -> Server List -> click on the server you want, click Edit
<zorglu1> fiyawerx: yes. as a web interface there are some java applet doing irc client
<hackerx> maybe i need to update?
<hackerx> ok yea i did the edit things also
<hackerx> nothing
<hackerx> how would i update?
<Hawkwind> It's there.  Has been for years
<hackerx> hmm
<hackerx> ok
<Hawkwind> hackerx: You on 2.6.1 ?
<hackerx> hold on ill look
<MrObvious> Help/About
<Hawkwind> Look at the top of your screen
<Hawkwind> No need to click on Help -> About
<hackerx> 2.6.1 of what?
<hackerx> xchat?
<Hawkwind> hackerx: Xchat
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: I have to on mine to see the version.
<Hawkwind> Isn't that what this conversation is about ?
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Because you're using E17
<hackerx> im running Xchat-GNOME 0.11
<MrObvious> Mine on the top says Xchat: MrObvious @ Freenode / #kubuntu (+ncf #ubuntu-unregged)
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: It's different in KDE
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: That's why.
<Hawkwind> hackerx: That's xchat-gnome, totally different from xchat
<MrObvious> hackerx: That's why.
<hackerx> ok
<hackerx> so
<MrObvious> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hackerx> what do i need to do?
<Hawkwind> hackerx: alt-f2 and then type: xchat
<MrObvious> You'll need to add that to your sources.list hackerx (multiverse and universe) if you haven't already.
<hackerx> i have
<MrObvious> Ok great
<Hawkwind> Xchat is actually in universe
<Hawkwind> hackerx: apt-get install xchat
<Hawkwind> hackerx: That should install it
<MrObvious> *sudo
<hackerx> yea
<hackerx> ok
<jimmy__> I found linux drivers for my video card
<hackerx> yes
<MrObvious> jimmy__: Yay
<Hawkwind> ERmm, add sudo, yeah
<jimmy__> which one do I get?
<MrObvious> Dunno lol
<fiyawerx> zorglu1: configuring ircd-hybrid now :)
<jimmy__> lol
<fiyawerx> for the server part, then will look into the web clients
<jimmy__> off of intel website
<unix_infidel> jimmy__: you shouldnt need to get it off intel's website.
<unix_infidel> repos should have intel integrated stuff available for you.
<jimmy__> repos?
<Raito> I installed a new bootsplash using usplash, but thing is, when I boot up, the whole screen is black while booting up, it eventually boots up but it doesn't show anything while that is happening. What might have I done wrong?
<Eazy-> anyone knows of a sysinfo script for xchat that works?
<jimmy__> repos?
<Eazy-> nah, x-sys2 dosent work
<jimmy__> what is repos?
<h3sp4wn_> Eazy-: infobash
<Eazy-> Jimmy: repository
<TheHighChild> !tell Eazy- about repos
<hackerx> Ok, now for a proxy server i can just use the ip and it doesnt have a login but its now working
<Eazy-> allready know of the repos :)
<hackerx> the host name is the ip right
<freewill> where can i find a how to to install my nvidia gfx drivers the easiest way?
<Eazy-> h3sp4wn_: thanx
<larson9999> got a question. with all the hub-bub about apt-get being beter that urpmi, i'm confused why apt-get doesn't let you put in part of the package name and then give you a list of packages to chose from like urpmi does.  or does it and i just don't know how?
<h3sp4wn_> CPU[AMD Athlon XP 2600+ clocked at 1913.224 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.17.3-rt5-v1 i686]   Up[-5:28-]   Mem[-970.02/1003.56MB-]   HDD[-121GB(17%used)-]   Procs[-123-]   Client[Konversation 0.19] 
<jimmy__> what version/kind of driver do I download from intel using Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn_> Easy-: ^^ you just do /exec infobash
<jimmy__> video driver
<h3sp4wn_> Easy-: infobash -v if you want more information
<chavo> larson9999, it does, but it's not apt doing that, that is bash_completion
<larson9999> chavo for instance: sudo apt-get install ope just tells me there are no packages.
<chavo> larson9999, I see 514 possibilities
<larson9999> chavo hmmm, maybe i have something set up goofey
<chavo> larson9999, did you upgrade from breezy?
<larson9999> chavo: no. installed from dapper desktop cd
<chavo> ok
<chavo> sounds like somethings wrong with bash_completion
<jimmy__> do I use .tar or rpg or tar?
<jimmy__> oops I diddoed
<fiyawerx> !ircd
<ubotu> I know nothing about ircd
<chavo> you can check your ~/.bashrc look for some lines with "bash_completion", make sure it's not commented out
<larson9999> chavo: it's not commented out
<larson9999> tired of waiting for ooo to hit the repos
<Hawkwind> chavo: Are you actually just typing: apt-get install ope   and then hitting enter or the tab key ?
<Hawkwind> chavo: You're hitting the tab key.  That is NOT what he wants
<Hawkwind> chavo: He wants to be able to type: sudo apt-get install ope   and then hit enter and it give him a list of packages that have 'ope' in the name
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Is that correct ?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: oh, he's talking about tab completion?  no, i don't want that.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: assuming you're right about that
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I am.  I get 517 possibilities when I hit the tab key after typing: sudo apt-get install ope
<larson9999> Hawkwind: ok, i get 515 possibilities so that probably is what he's talking about
<hackerx> What does it mean when it says i cant connect to this proxy because i have a open proxy on my host
<Raito> I installed a new bootsplash using usplash, but thing is, when I boot up, the whole screen is black while booting up, it eventually boots up but it doesn't show anything while that is happening. What might have I done wrong?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i didn't think urpmi was any worse than apt-get.  this gives it a notch up in my book actually.
<h3sp4wn_> !splasg
<ubotu> I know nothing about splasg
<h3sp4wn_> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<h3sp4wn_> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<hackerx> anyone?
<larson9999> s/new/knew
<larson9999> wrong channel
<larson9999> Hawkwind: so, do you know if you can get apt to do that like urpmi does?
<hackerx> ***What does it mean when it says i cant connect to this proxy because i have a open proxy on my host
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No idea.  But definitely a question I want to know the answer to
<Hawkwind> hackerx: No need to repeat
<hackerx> sorry
<Hawkwind> hackerx: Patience is a virtue.  Everyone is busy or doesn't know the answer
<bogdan_> hello ppl
<Hawkwind> hackerx: Try asking in #Xchat
<hackerx> k sorry
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that's be worth adding to apt-get if not
<bogdan_> i have a small problem with mz kubuntu. ....
<bogdan_> i just install kubuntu 6.06 ...and i want to install a printer from my network .,...
<bogdan_> someone from Romania here ???
<Hawkwind> bogdan_: systemsettings -> printers
<Hawkwind> bogdan_: You can set it up there, or use kprinter
<bogdan_> yes i know that
<bogdan_> i enter there ... i can find the computer on my network where is the printer conected ...
<bogdan_> but i cannot access it ...
<larson9999> how about the www cups thingie?
<scott__> Where is the place to submit bug reports for Kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> bogdan_: Might try being a bit more descriptive
<Hawkwind> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<scott__> Oh, ok, so that is good for Kubuntu too
<imbrandon> yes
<Hawkwind> bogdan_: Please don't pm me without permission, and keep the chat in the channel so everyone can see and help
<basalt> hi all
<scott__> ok, thanks
<basalt> im new at kubuntu and i installed it on Thinkpad A22 but there is no sound, can anyone tell me why?
<scott__> Sometimes I need to actually adjust all the volume levels to get my sound working
<scott__> And that is on a Evo N400c, compaq
<crimsun> basalt: use http://pastebin.ca to paste the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<larson9999> basalt: i had a problem where my port was turned off. i used alsamix to turn it on.  sometimes going into kmix and enabling sound is needed, too.
<basalt> thanks i will try it
<Hawkwind> bogdan_: Please stop pm'ing me!
<gatekeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bogdan_> ok Hawkwind
<carlos> algum portugus ?
<bogdan_> i just write more details about my small problem
<larson9999> bogdan_: read the ubotu
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bogdan_> larson9999:  ? what
<bogdan_>  i went to system settings - printers\
<bogdan_> Add Printer/Class
<bogdan_> there i chose SMB shared printer (Windows)
<larson9999> bogdan_: oops wrong nick
<bogdan_> Anonymous / Scan
<bogdan_> There i find Workgroup  - User2   ..... my printer is conected to user2 (on this computer i have Windos XP and this printer is set up for share)
<bogdan_> and when i try to connect to user2 .... i have this message  ... Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<bogdan_> no problem larson9999
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: that looks like a permissions issue on the windows box
<bogdan_> when i am in windows, i can connect to user2 and i can use this printer
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: printer is attached to the windows box?
<bogdan_> yes, on user2
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: and you are trying to print from the linux box?
<Cntryboy> Has anyone ever used kgpg?
<bogdan_> gatekeeper:   i have 2 computers. user1 and user2  .... on user1 i have linux and windows xp ... and on user2 i have windows xp. this printer is conected to user2
<RawSewage> me
<basalt> here is the output from cards && amixer http://pastebin.ca/80828
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, I use it
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: is it sorta like iron key for windows?
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, do you just want to encode a file with a password?
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: I just want to encrypt files where u have to use pass phrase to open them.. I don't care about keys ect. really not sure what a key is for anyways..
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: yes
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, to do that, use the Assymetrical option.  also, I'd uncheck ASCII
<bogdan_> gatekeeper:  and i am trying to print from user1 (linux) ...to user2 (windows) ... where is the printer
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, keys are confusing.  I dont know how to use them
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: well not sure what that is, but I need to install kgpg first right? do I need to install gpg first then kgpg for gui?
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, just install kgpg.  then you should be able to right click a file and get the Encrypt option
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: keys might be for files you send to other ppls
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: okay js let me do that
<Cntryboy> thx
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, yeah, but using them is another story
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: I think you have to 'enable print services for unix' on the windows box, like I said it is a permissions issue of one sort or another look at this: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:gB4s_cAHiI8J:www.mepis.org/node/view/3458+NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=2
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: I guess it's installed I used adept and hit install changes
<Cntryboy> and nothing happened after that so
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> right click a file
<RawSewage> does it give you the option
<bogdan_> gatekeeper:  thank you man. now i will try it
<Cntryboy> only thing I see is compress
<Cntryboy> so I don't think so
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, youll probably have to restart X.  or you can start the program by itself, kpgp
<Cntryboy> nm forgot to apply changes
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: ok :-)
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: adept is differ than synaptics lol
<Cntryboy> first time using it
<RawSewage> are you new to Kubuntu
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy: apt-get install synaptic if you would rather use that I do :-)
<eXCeSS> I've installed my ATI drivers following the how-to and when doing fglrxinfo i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." Anyone konw the solution?
<RawSewage> gatekeeper, Synaptic works fine with Kubuntu?
<Cntryboy> lol gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> RawSewage: ohh yes :-)
<Cntryboy> rawsewage: it said its installed but right clicking does nothing
<RawSewage> cool
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Cntryboy> also I thought it put a shredder on desktop
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, ok, then just start kgpg  .  the right-click appears after restarting X, I guess
<RawSewage> it does
<RawSewage> you can use the icon instead
<eXCeSS> fglrx                 388908  0
<eXCeSS> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp
<eXCeSS> ?
<RawSewage> just drag the file to the icon
<Cntryboy> I dont see an icon
<Cntryboy> how can I see if this is installed by term
<RawSewage> did you start kgpg
<RawSewage> alt+f2
<RawSewage> kgpg
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: running fglrxinfo as root or a user ?
<eXCeSS> user i think shoul di do it as root
<Cntryboy> okay well keymanagement is up top right with lock
<eXCeSS> root gives me the same thing
<h3sp4wn_> It won't work as root it should be as a user
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, drag a file onto the lock
<Cntryboy> rawsewage do u care to msg me private this room gets scrolling and loses me
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: You using the very latest drivers ?
<eXCeSS> yea
<RawSewage> Cntryboy, is your nickname registered
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: from ati.com ?
<eXCeSS> i did the guide on the wiki, then that didnt work then i did the ati oens
<eXCeSS> yep
<eXCeSS> maybe i installed them as sudo should i try it w/o sudo?
<larson9999> hmmm, i want to remove openoffice but when i remove openoffice.org-help-en-us, it wants to remove language-support-en and thunderbird-locale-en-gb.  that doesn't sound right does it?
<Cntryboy> yes
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper ?
<Cntryboy> it's reg
<gatekeeper> larson9999: well I suppose you could always reinstall them, but it doesn't sound too healthy :-)
<h3sp4wn_> eXCeSS: If you are running the stock dapper kernel that is the way you should do it (then install the deb's it creates)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: seems like funny dependencies there.  i want to upgrade ooo and it doesn't look like the repos are going to updated anytime soon
<eXCeSS> ok, how do I do that build pkg thing becuase i run that it says "ati.run command not found" but it's there
<gatekeeper> larson9999: new version got something you want?
<larson9999> gatekeeper: yeah, faster and more compatibility with m$
<larson9999> gatekeeper: making my resume in ooo and figured the more compatible the better
<gatekeeper> larson9999: back your system up then go for it
<larson9999> gatekeeper: backups? we don't need no stinking backups
<gatekeeper> larson9999: have you seen the howto?
<larson9999> on installing from ooo.org?  i've seen a couple.  which one are you referring to?
<eXCeSS> i got it
<bogdan_> gatekeeper:  it is working. thank you gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> larson9999: I was thinking of the backup, so why don't you want to backup?
<larson9999> gatekeeper: just joking.  i always have backups
<gatekeeper> bogdan_: cool :-)
<gatekeeper> larson9999: OK
<larson9999> gatekeeper: i learned the backup lesson decades ago
<gatekeeper> larson9999: if you have got backups then go for it, you noted the funny dependencies so one way or another doesn't matter :-)
<coma> hey uhh....anyone know how to get stuff from ntfs?
<fek> mount it
<fek> but you should mount it only with ro
<coma> ro?
<LittleMe> hi
<gatekeeper> larson9999: I am usiing this unless you know something better? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<fek> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<coma> tankoo :)
<gatekeeper> coma: Xandos distro now reckons they can write to NTFS not sure what (k)ubuntu is doing different
<larson9999> gatekeeper: i have 3 external hd's i use for backing up whole partitions and then run a script i got somewhere to back up certain directories daily.  that link looks good to me though.
<coma> gatekeeper : kwl...i just want my stuff off ntfs so i can format, made the final step from windows to linux today and im determined to stick it
<larson9999> gatekeeper: the ntfs driver that gparted uses claims to be stable.  i have backuped, restored, and resized lots of ntfs partitions with it and haven't had any problems.  their site talks about it
<gatekeeper> coma: good for you! you won't regret it linux rocks :-)
<gatekeeper> larson9999: does your script use tar or something else?
<larson9999> coma gatekeeper tar
<larson9999> coma: what channel do i know you from?
<gatekeeper> larson9999: usefull to know thanx for all your info backup and NTFS thanx :-)
<klerfayt> I want to enable smooth scrolling in konqueror but I do not know how it is done
<Cntryboy> gotta go
<Cntryboy> thx rawsewage
<coma> larson : warzone ?
<xadas> hi
<hybrid> hello
<LittleMe> hi
<larson9999> coma: i don't know. i don't think we liked each other so much wherever it was :)  unless that was on another network and a different coma
<bogdan_> someone here from ROMANIA ????
<ihope> So just how well does Kubuntu function with 160MB of RAM?
<gatekeeper> ihope: I have breezy working on a P3 with I think 128Mb RAM might be a bit slow but works :-)
<mossman> Hello Everyone.  kbfx-0.4.9.2rc1 enlarges kicker to 3/4 the size of screen on kde 3.5.2 kubuntu Dapper ?  Any suggestions?
<hybrid> ihope: Xubuntu would run like a champ
<ihope> Xubuntu?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that's a PITA having to spell all the packages correctly.  hope i am missing something
<ihope> How's that pronounced, exactly? :-P
<RawSewage> zu
<ihope> And isn't this icon labelled "Install" supposed to do something when I click it?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: did you know about xubuntu?  isn't xfce the wm you run?
<ihope> I have a virtual ISO in this virtual computer, and I'm trying to install Kubuntu onto its virtual hard drive...
<ihope> ...I mean a virtual CD! Grr...
<Pupeno> How do I change the language of a kword document ?
<LittleMe> pupeno seach google for 'language translator' or 'language translation'
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Absolutely not.  I run E17
#kubuntu 2006-07-07
<gatekeeper> larson9999: I am waiting for eUbuntu using enlightenment window manger :-) :-)
<Pupeno> LittleMe: I don't want to translate anything, I want to set the language of a document to german, so the auto-spellchecker uses the right dictionary.
<ihope> Um... is Xubuntu about 6 times the size of Kubuntu, or what? :-P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: ah
<LittleMe> pupeno, i don't know sorry
<larson9999> gatekeeper: that would be nice.  is it in the works?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Yes
<Pupeno> thanks.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: By the time Dapper+1 is released Ebuntu will be an official OS
<meltdown> Hey, does anyone know how to get 3D graphis working better on S3 Unichrome hardware?
<insanekane> ebuntu ?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i think i'll switch then
<Hawkwind> insanekane: Ebuntu will be based on the E17 window manager
<insanekane> right
<Hawkwind> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<h3sp4wn_> I run e-17 now also
<h3sp4wn_> (got an nvidia and it all works fine)
<OOD> i didn't even know about e-17, is it good?
<gatekeeper> larson9999: just clicked on Hawkwind's URL and looks like it's here, have to try that on my test box, I tried OLiveCD which uses enlightenment and was amazed and the speed applications loaded and worked
<meltdown> Has anyone managed to successfully set up an S3 Unichrome Pro Graphics chip on Linux (With 3D support at more than 2 FPS)?
<gatekeeper> Hawkwind: cool :-)
<gatekeeper> Hawkwind: didn'r Ebuntu was a sibling have to give that a try some time. Thanx :-)
<gatekeeper> didn't ooops
<h3sp4wn_> OOD: Its pre alpha but it is good
<h3sp4wn_> OOD: Been in development for 6 years by a perfectionist
<OOD> haha
<chess> anybody have link for kubuntu nvidia install howto?
<OOD> i'll try it out
<sensei> A little like Guns 'n roses new album then
<sensei> Minus four years  :)
<h3sp4wn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chess> ty
<sensei> The clones are attacking!
<linuxmonkey> yeouch
* linuxmonkey turns up "Billy Talent - Devil In A Midnight Mass"  on Kubuntu 6.06 LTS [Linux]  
<linuxmonkey> :)
<meltdown> Does anyone have any suggestions for setting up an integrated Graphics chip for acceptable 3D graphics? (Even an integrated chip should be able to get better than 2 FPS...)
<SigmaX> Yo; I updated to Dapper from Breezy a while back, and now apt-get is stuck on kcontrol: unable to make backup link of `./usr/lib/kde3/kcm_style.la' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Healot> ati mobile > for portable computers
<meltdown> Was that for me...?
<slow-motion> n8
<xadas> huhu
<neuron_> hey
<neuron_> is there any way of recording the desktop to a avi file?
<Mopii> i have a problem with wine :(    j'ai ce message dans wine : fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 1
<Healot> Mopii, are you using some application to connect to the internet...?
<ryan> Arso, any luck with cedega ?
<tarragon> Hi all. I am having problems with the kubuntu install at the partitioning stage. Was Hoary running fine. New Kubuntu disk appears not to see HD. I can partition it with fdisk but the kubuntu installer says the whole disk in unallocated.. Any ideas?
<Zaire> Arso if you figure out how to fix the Xlibs issue with cedega first let me know
<h3sp4wn_> Zaire: Take the deb appart and remove the xlibs dependancy
<fatejudger> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<cox377___> does anyone here use VOIP??
<cox377___> in particular voipcheap
<Midspeed> hi everyone, im back for more!!! he he he, how can i create a partition with kubuntun 6.06, i got 10 gigs that arent partitioned, how do i do that, i want to use that space to put files i download from the internet there, only for storage.
<sensei> Midspeed: You mean you have 10 gigs of free space?
<Chousuke> the app's name is qtparted
<sensei> I'd say mkfs
<Midspeed> yeah but its not partitoned
<Midspeed> i need to partition it
<Midspeed> how do i do that?
<Chousuke> qtparted
<h3sp4wn_> fdisk
<Midspeed> in kubuntu 6.06
<h3sp4wn_> or cfdisk
<Midspeed> ok thanks
<Chousuke> ... qtparted. :P
<sensei> Eh.. is it a disk that's 10 gigs? Or is it a disk with 10 gigs free space?
<Midspeed> which one is better?
<Midspeed> qtparted or fdisk?
<Chousuke> qtparted has a GUI
<Midspeed> or cfdisk?
<Midspeed> ok thanks
<sensei> In the latter case, you do NOT want to partition it
<h3sp4wn_> I always use fdisk - cfdisk has a gui
<Chousuke> does it?
<Midspeed> so which one is better???
<Midspeed> ha ha ha
<Chousuke> I thought it has a TUI :P
<sensei> ffs...
<h3sp4wn_> Its graphical hence it has a graphical user interface
<sensei> just mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdwhateveris10gigsunallocated
<Chousuke> graphical?
<sensei> And you're good to go
<Chousuke> I never knew cfdisk was graphical :P
<Midspeed> thank you sensei ! and thanks for all the other opinions i will try whichever works best for me :D
<h3sp4wn_> sensei: There is no partition created though (I think that is what he is saying)
<Chousuke> I used to run it from the terminal.
<Midspeed> yeah no partition is created
<Midspeed> its just unallocated space
<sensei> h3sp4wn_: Then it's a disk that's 10 gigs
<sensei> Midspeed: Then it's partitioned
<Chousuke> Midspeed: unallocated space on a disk with other partitions?
<sensei> Partition = slice of disk.. Unallocated = partitioned slice of disk without file system
<h3sp4wn_> sensei: No
<Chousuke> Midspeed: then it's already a partition, in which case you will have to make a file system
<Midspeed> :'( ok he he he
<sensei> h3sp4wn_: Yes
<sensei> Unpartitioned = free space without an entry in the FAT
<h3sp4wn_> sensei: If I have 10gb of unpartitioned space it doesn't have an sdaX entry so you need to create a partition first
<Chousuke> wouldn't unpartitioned = no FAT
<Midspeed> it doesnt show on DISK and FILESYSTEMS
<sensei> Chousuke: The disk still has a FAT
<Chousuke> Hm.
<Chousuke> Whatever.
<Chousuke> I'm too tired to think of this any further.
<Chousuke> semantics.
<h3sp4wn_> Midspeed: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda (or sda) or whatever it is
<sensei> h3sp4wn_: Yeah, then it's unpartitioned
<h3sp4wn_> sensei: Which is what he said his is
<SpAwN> hello all how can i get smp support
<SpAwN> ?
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: You already have it or use the server kernel
<sensei> h3sp4wn_: I gave him two options.. I said in the latter case :) I've learned that what people say isn't always what they want.. And I tend to want to give options whenever there's so crusial things such as harddrives and their layout involved
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: realy?.....it default on the normal kernel?
<sensei> But surely went good this time, yeah
<SpAwN> 2.6.15-25-386 is the kernel im using
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: How do you know you don't have smp ?
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: From dapper all the kernels support smp
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: i dont......i didnt see anything when i searched for kernel.......
<Midspeed> ok, im not very smart with linux, and i cant seem to create a partition with fdisk
<sensei> Wouldn't the second CPU show up in /proc/cpuinfo if it was enabled?
<Midspeed> that cfdisk, is not graphical he he he
<chess> how do i exit x server
<SpAwN> sensei: would it?..
<danl> adept screwed up and now the database is locked and i can't upgrade anything, how do i fix that?
<sensei> SpAwN: Let me log into a smp system and see, just a sec
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: Does /proc/cpuinfo list 2 cpu's ?
<SpAwN> sensei: k thanks
<sensei> $ grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<sensei> processor       : 0
<sensei> processor       : 1
<SpAwN> umm just run "sudo /proc/cpuinfo"
<SpAwN> ?
<h3sp4wn_> cat /proc/cpuinfo I would do
<Midspeed> ok sorry to bother im using cfdisk and it is indeed a shell like graphic interface
<Midspeed> he he he
<SpAwN> processor       : 0
<sensei> Not SMP then
<SpAwN> sensei: what kernel are you using?
<sensei> It's on Red Hat Enterprise
<SpAwN> ahh
<sensei> 2.4.21
<SpAwN> hmm should i install a diff kernel to get the smp support?...on know on mandriva there was a smp specific kernel
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: Install the 686 kernel and try again - If that doesn't work try the server kernel - but if you are running games then you probably don't want the server kernel
<Midspeed> damn it says the partition is unusable!
<Midspeed> can somebody help me out here
<h3sp4wn_> Midspeed: Delete it and create it again
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> thanks
<SpAwN> ahhh k h3sp4wn_ thanks for the info...im gonna go try that
<Midspeed> it says cannot delete and empty partition
<Midspeed> he he he
<h3sp4wn_> Midspeed: Are you running it with sudo ?
<Midspeed> i am the root
<Midspeed> im logged as root
<sensei> There's always kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp  couldn't that be useful ? *sucking at kubuntu packages*
<SpAwN> one more quick question ....... kubuntu installed  a386 kernel by default i can use a 686 correct?
<h3sp4wn_> I don't see why you would want to use that kernel 2.4
<D4m4ge> bye, good night
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: Is it 2 processors you have or a dual core ?
<Midspeed> help! :(
<sensei> Better to run a 2.4 kernel with two cpus rather than a 2.6 one with only one I'd say
<sensei> h3sp4wn_: Ah, good hinking there with dual core
<SpAwN> its a p4 with HT
<SpAwN> 3.6 ghz
<h3sp4wn_> HT is not even really two cores
<h3sp4wn_> I don't know how to check whether that is working right though
<SpAwN> so it wont mak a diff?
<SpAwN> i was told it could....i will probly benchmark...and see
<sebast> hi
<Philip5> hi there
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: Maybe if the applications you are running are well threaded and compiled with intel's compiler
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: Support for hyperthreading would not be in the 386 kernel though
<Midspeed> it says the partition is UNUSABLE and i cant delete it
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: k thanks again...im gonna give it a quick shot
<sebast> well it is nearlly time for me to back up my files and re install Dapper Gnome and KDE.  However this will mean I lose my LAMP set up.  and that took about a day with help to get set up in Breezy which I later upgraded to Dapper.  and I just installed Apache on a lap top running Dapper to find out.  if I needed to mess around with anything.  and well people carn't connect.  I did the router and yeah.  anyway that's not wha
<sebast> ut any messing around.  in the non server edition.  or can the server edition be used for other stuff as well
<Midspeed> or create any new partition
<Healot> Midspeed: how many partition you already have?
<Midspeed> let me check
<Healot> if you have 4 primary parts, or 3 primary + 1 extended primary
<Healot> then the unused space is render unusable
<driz> Hey!!!
<Midspeed> 6
<Midspeed> counting 2 unusable
<Midspeed>  clear
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> what is the name of THE sdl package?
<Healot> you already have 4 primary parts i guess? Midspeed
<Healot> !find libdsl
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libdsl' could be found
<Healot> !find libsdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
<Midspeed> 3
<Midspeed> 3 primary
<sysrpl> is there one that emcompases them all?
<Midspeed> 2 logical
<sysrpl> which are the primary and how did you tell?
<driz> I have a problem in adding a function to my ".bashrc" file, and it's suppose to show me the date and time everytime i would enter the Konsole, but its not working. Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Healot> that means 3 primary + 1 extended primary
<Midspeed> yes
<Healot> wish your disk can be use like Windows dynamic disk, Midspeed?
<Midspeed> screw windows
<sysrpl> how are you able to discern which of those packages were primary?
<Midspeed> i got windows here cause my girl doesnt like linux
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sebast> type !lamp,
<sebast> !lamp,
<ubotu> I know nothing about lamp,
<sebast> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Midspeed> im just a little frustrated with the partitioning
<Healot> Midspeed: it's the dynamic disk feature that we like to see
<Midspeed> he he he
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> i dont know what the hell im gonna do with this
<Healot> my two cents
<Healot> either extend your extended part size to fill the unused free space
<sysrpl> does "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225" from glxinfo mean i have full hardware opengl acceleration installed?
<sotired> what is the wine help channel? anyone know?
<Healot> #wine
<sotired> no
<h3sp4wn_> #winehq
<Healot> #drunkards
<sotired> thats it
<sotired> thanks
<sotired> lol
<h3sp4wn_> ##cooking maybe they know about wine ?
<Philip5> sysrpl: no
<sotired> anyone use vsoconvertxtodvd with wine before?
<Healot> mrbass.org has all your Windows DVD application running under WINE
<dj_baggio> !ocr
<ubotu> I know nothing about ocr
<dj_baggio> !gocr
<ubotu> I know nothing about gocr
<dj_baggio> !kocr
<ubotu> I know nothing about kocr
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mosi> can anyone tell me what the difference is between Synaptic and Adept, and if i should be using one or the other?
<Healot> both are default apt-get Frontend for both desktop Gnome and KDE, respectively
<Mosi> Healot: that's what i thought. I was unable to install Kubuntu directly, so i installed Ubuntu and did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, so i guess that's why i hve both. is there any reason i should be using adept?
<Healot> both frontend have their own package filtering method, different ways to update repository
<Healot> none, if you are sticking to synaptic
<Mosi> ok
<Mosi> but it's a bad idea to mix and match, then?
<Healot> but KDE will install things with help from adept
<Mosi> lol, oh. is that why my help system won't launch?
<Healot> in KDE?
<Mosi> yeah
<Mosi> or did you not mean like that?
<Healot> by (c)licking it from the meny?
<Healot> KDE menu shortcut?
<Mosi> nope, that seems to work
<fiyawerx> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Healot> !red_panda
<ubotu> I know nothing about red_panda
<coma> Kubuntu is officially Sexy:)
<Kr4t05> coma, how so?
<coma> just got my
<vem0m> lol
* vem0m loves KDE
<coma> NTFS disks mounted, XMMS running and Warzone 2100
<Kr4t05> Who uses NTFS...?
<Kr4t05> Or XMMS?
<Kr4t05> :P
<coma> that company...microdeft or something.....
<Kr4t05> lmao
<sensei> xmms is nice
<Kr4t05> Eh, yeah, it's okay.
<Kr4t05> amaroK is hawter. ;)
<sensei> For us who doesn't care about nitty gritty and just want to listen to music occasionally
<sensei> It's too heavy for me, I don't use any of its features really, but I don't blame those who does either .)
* vem0m uses Amarok
<sensei> What features do you like best about amarok?
<Kr4t05> sensei, everything?
<coma> meh....xmms has been about since i got redhat 7....just got used to it
<OOD> the organization of all my music and the layout
<Kr4t05> It pretty much does everything, music player support, podcast catching.
<vem0m> i like the pop up sond info and its clean interface
<Kr4t05> That, too.
<OOD> what popup sound?
<sensei> Music player support?
<coma> yeah, but my amarok wont play mp3......
<vem0m> pop up track info
<OOD> coma: yes it can
<sensei> vem0m: The OSD??
<vem0m> make sure u install the mp3 codec for xine
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vem0m> that
<vem0m> :P
<Kr4t05> coma, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs (I think)
<vem0m> yea i think thats it
<Kr4t05> I'm far too good at that.
<OOD> 1.4.1 is out and packed already
<vem0m> lol
<Kr4t05> But, then, I used Automatix most recently.
<OOD> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Kr4t05> OOD, I already have it. :)_
<danl> how do you get libqt3c102-mt installed
<crimsun> danl: that's only valid for warty and hoary, danl
<Kr4t05> WTF?!...
<danl> hmm
<crimsun> we're talking april 2005
<danl> cause the app i was trying to install needs it
<crimsun> what app?
<danl> kooldock
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 518 kB, installed size 976 kB
<crimsun> why not use that?
<sensei> How do you amarok fans handle invalid id3 tags? I have like three gnr albums and a few singles.. All of which spells Guns 'n' roses differently
<sensei> Do you sit and edit all the id3-tags manually? Or do you just 'live with it' ?
<danl> hmmm
<Kr4t05> sensei, right click -> edit file info.
<danl> didn't show up when i searched for it
<crimsun> I retag with ex falso.
<crimsun> or if I'm feeling masochistic, I use easytag
<sensei> Kr4t05: For 26 songs?
<Kr4t05> sensei, one what level are they messed up?
<sensei> And that's just for my guns 'n roses collection :)
<sensei> Kr4t05: Artist name in id3 tags
<Kr4t05> In the collections tab, right click on the offending album/artist name and choose, "Edit Information for (n) Tracks"
<sensei> It's not an issue really, since I don't use it.. Just curious, just something I reflected upon when evaluating amarok
<sensei> Ah, nice
<Kr4t05> :)
<sensei> When my music collection exceeds a certain amount of songs, I'll consider it ;)
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<sensei> Fsck.. level 99 on frozen-bubble is impossible!
<sysrpl> i just installed the pixel image editor from a deb package using sudo dpkg - pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb .... where did it install pixeldemo to so that i can run it?
<sysrpl> or how can i find where a package install to?
<OOD> do pixeldemo in the terminal
<sysrpl> i did any i could find it
<sysrpl> couldn't
<OOD> you type in pixeldemo in the terminal and nothing happened?
<sysrpl> bash: pixeldemo: command not found
<joscha_> dpkg -L pixeldemo
<TheHighChild> is it possible to install a 32 bit package on a 64 it machine?
<Dasnipa`> sure
<TheHighChild> can you do it from the repos?
<sysrpl> Package `pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb' is not installed.
<sysrpl> but i just installed it with no error messages?
<vem0m> sysrpl: u use sudo when u installed?
<joscha_> did u dpkg -L pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb or dpkg -L pixeldemo ?
<sysrpl> sudo dpkg -i pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb
<sysrpl> oh
<sysrpl> still, not installed
<lime4x4> problem starting ktorrent
<lime4x4> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'bt::Error'
<lime4x4> KCrash: Application 'ktorrent' crashing...
<lime4x4> ERROR: Communication problem with ktorrent, it probably crashed.
<TheHighChild> how do I install a 32 bit package?
<sysrpl> sudo dpkg -L pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb ... result = not installed
<joscha_> just dpkg -L pixeldemo
<sysrpl> same thing
<sysrpl> why ins the install not givving me any errors?
<MrObvious> TheHighChild: I don't think you can except for running a virtual 32 bit enviroment.
<sysrpl> it says "Setting up pixeldemo (1.0.524-1) ..." then the next line is back to the command prompt
<tonyr> What's up with the login over at the forums? Used to have login on Forums Home.
<sysrpl> tonyr: i noticed that too
<tonyr> now has separate preceding login window that rejects me every time
<tonyr> sysrpl:  Thanks I thought I was being persecuted...
<sysrpl> you are talking about ubuntuforums.org right?
<tonyr> sysrpl: Yup that's the one
<sysrpl> i don't know why they even use https for a forum
<omeow> I have a huge directory of files all named in upper case. Is there a way to quickly rename all files to lowercase?
<sensei> Because you send your password to it ?
<uuuubsd> is k3b included in kubuntu
<sysrpl> why not just use a cookie?
<sysrpl> all other forums use http and cookies without https
<sensei> My mother could break a cookie protection
<sensei> lol and that's actually true
<omeow> uuuubsd: Yes.
<joscha_> omeow: krename
<usp8riot> can someone tell me how to copy multiple directories to a folder?
<tonyr> I've always used http://www.ubuntuforums.org, never https:
<usp8riot> anyone know?
<greg> cp
<omeow> Thanks joscha_.
<usp8riot> file:///home/tony/.mplayer/skins/AlienMind
<usp8riot> file:///home/tony/.mplayer/skins/DVDPlayer
<usp8riot> file:///home/tony/.mplayer/skins/xmmplayer
<sysrpl> so about thta pixel installl .. could someone please tell me what's going on?
<usp8riot> oops, didn't mean to paste it like that
<Hazar> how do you change the screen refresh rate from the terminal?
<Hazar> it happened after I installed the ati drivers
<sysrpl> i type "sudo dpkg -i pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb" and it seems to finsih without errors, but never actually installs
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: You don't you set it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usp8riot> i'm trying to move my mplayer skins into the mplayer directory, and nothing's working
<Hazar> I've tried that h3sp4wn_
<joscha_> sysrpl: i have no idea... perhabs the package is packed wrong? where did u get it
<Hazar> or at least looked in there
<sysrpl> from the pixel website
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: A suitable modeline ?
<sensei> usp8riot: Not working?!??!
<joscha_> sysrpl: url?
<sensei> What the fsck does that mean?
<Hazar> what do you mean h3sp4wn_?
<sensei> Does the computer blow up? Does it cuss at you?
<sysrpl> thhttp://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4%2F&os=8449fcc24cc9c21232504117c1ff32ef
<Hazar> I was using nano
<sysrpl> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=4%2F&os=8449fcc24cc9c21232504117c1ff32ef
<regenerate> ey guys, since when is there a .htaccess login required for http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<usp8riot> i get "cp: ommitting directory..."
<sensei> cp -rf
<sensei> See, had you said that the first time you asked the question, you'd be done by now
<usp8riot> what's the "-rf" do?
<sysrpl> there is no blowup or cussing
<sensei> And read the manpage
<sysrpl> when installing it says "Setting up pixeldemo (1.0.524-1) ..." then the next line is back to the command prompt
<Hazar> the only place I see the refresh rate in there is under section "monitor"
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: My lcd panel runs best at 60hz so I use ModeLine       "1280x1024_60.00" 108.9 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync and Modes      "1280x1024_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Hazar> yeah
<Hazar> mine says 60 hz too
<Hazar> but when I boot it goes to like 80
<easynintendo> hey hazar did they help you in here?
<joscha_> sysrpl: works for me, the binary is called "pixel"
<Hazar> not yet easynintendo
<usp8riot> ok, got it. thanks sensei
<easynintendo> hmm
<sysrpl> yeah that works! how did you know the binary name and why did dpkg -L say not installed?
<tonyr> about that forums login prob: SOnicChao at #kubuntu says forums are down right now.
<easynintendo> joscha can you help hazar?
<easynintendo> he needs to know how to change his monitor refresh rate using the commandline
<sysrpl> these are the tings that drive me crazy ... how did you know the binary name?
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Do you want it to run at 60hz ? if you do pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<easynintendo> i think
<joscha_> dpkg -L pixeldemo worked for me
<SonicChao> tonyr: ????
<easynintendo> see hazar they answered u =D
<SonicChao> tonyr: Yes, the forums are down.
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Or what refresh rate do you want it to run at ?
<Hazar> h3sp4wn_, pastebin?
<Hazar> what's that
<Hazar> 60 would be good
<h3sp4wn_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danl> dumb question, but whats the name of the terminal that auto hides at the top of the screen and is transparent?
<danl> i can't remember
<sysrpl> i was doing sudo dpkg -L pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb ...
<Hazar> I'm on my windows machine here though
<Hazar> I can't get to anything on my other
<sysrpl> how did you know to just use -L pixeldemo ?
<Hazar> 'cause it goes out of range
<sysrpl> i am trying to learn how linux works so i dont have to ask next time
<easynintendo> i think in the bootloader you can set a resolution
<easynintendo> and overrride the xorg.conf
<joscha_> pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386.deb is the filename of the packege, pixeldemo is the name of the package
<easynintendo> cant you h3sp4wn?
<Hazar> how do you do that?
<easynintendo> i dont know that part =P
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Boot in recovery mode and run sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<easynintendo> hes not on kubuntu
<Hazar> on suse
<easynintendo> hes on suse, but noobody in #suse would help him
<easynintendo> or anyone else
<easynintendo> so i reffered him here because at least people answer you in here
<Hazar> well, I guess it doesn't matter now, since I can't get any monitor output now
<Hazar> great...
<easynintendo> your monitor is broken now hazar?
<Hazar> no
<Hazar> it's on
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Can you get to a terminal (ctrl alt F1) when its out of range
<Hazar> dunno what happened
<Hazar> one sec
<joscha_> sysrpl: dpkg -L doesn doesn't work on the .deb file. dpkg -L works on the datebase, where all informations about your installed software is saved
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Running kde or gnome ?
<easynintendo> hazar you might could re install your suse and choose your resolution and refresh at the end of the install process (if you hadnt been able to do anything in suse re installing wont hurt anything)
<easynintendo> choosing 640 x 480  @ 60hz would work 100% for sure
<easynintendo> on any monitor
<easynintendo> so
<sysrpl> joscha_: so how did you know it was known as pixeldemo in the database?
<h3sp4wn_> Reinstalling is almost never necessary
<joscha_> sysrpl: and in the database the name of the program is saved, not the filename it was installed with
<danl> yakuake is the name... thanks
<sysrpl> and not pixeldemo_1.0.524-1_i386 ?
<easynintendo> no i know that, but it might be easier if he cant get any normal method to readily work
<easynintendo> wait
<joscha_> sysrpl: normaly the name which ich saved in the database is the first part of the filename
<vem0m> anyone know of a decent bittorrent client i have tried azureus but uses too many resources....ktorrent didn't work with a tracker of mine and bittornado doesn't have IP filtering
<easynintendo> he can boot into recovery mode using his suse CD
<h3sp4wn_> If he is going to reinstall he may as well install kubuntu
<easynintendo> and itll give hima  640 x 480 @60hz console
<Hazar> lawl
<Hazar> it worked before
<Hazar> but I was installing the ati drivers
<sysrpl> so to unitnstall i don't need the deb package?
<Hazar> and rand this config scrip
<Hazar> and then it set it out of range
<easynintendo> ah the ati drivers screwed you
<joscha_> sysrpl: normaly the filename is <packagename>_<version>-<packageversion>.deb
<Hazar> yeah
<Hazar> I was trying to get the xgl thing to work
<h3sp4wn_> No the script probable messed it up
<easynintendo> yea, can he recover it?
<easynintendo> hazar
<easynintendo> use your suse install CD
<sysrpl> i can just do sudo -r pixeldemo to unistall?
<easynintendo> to boot into recovery mode
<easynintendo> its one of the options
<sysrpl> uninstall
<joscha_> sysrpl: correct
<easynintendo> then youll get a working console
<easynintendo> :)
<Hazar> I can't get any monitor output yet
<sysrpl> ty!
<easynintendo> oh
<easynintendo> then it might be your monitor
<Hazar> dunno if my vid card is borked
<easynintendo> if its not working at all
<Hazar> or that
<h3sp4wn_> If xgl is installed it will almost certainly have messed alot of stuff up
<vem0m> anyone?
<sysrpl> how does pixel look to you?
<easynintendo> try the monitor on another machine
<easynintendo> if it still doesnt work ur video card is fried
<easynintendo> i mean if it works
<easynintendo> if it doesnt work then its the monitor
<Hazar> yer
<joscha_> dpkg --help will give you more informations on what u can do with all the debs...
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: Can you get the bios screen ?
<joscha_> sysrpl: look nice, but nothing for me... i prefer opensource software
<sensei> How much does pixel look ?
<sensei> Cost*
<sysrpl> i prefer open source too
<joscha_> 32$ according to the web-page
<sysrpl> but this looks so much better than any open source image editor
<joscha_> sysrpl: tried krita?
<sysrpl> no
<sensei> Tried gimp?
<vem0m> so none has recomendations?
<sysrpl> i've tried gimp
<sysrpl> the ui is a big part of any image editor i want to use
<sensei> vem0m: For what ? Haven't been following
<vem0m> anyone know of a decent bittorrent client i have tried azureus but uses too many resources....ktorrent didn't work with a tracker of mine and bittornado doesn't have IP filtering
<omeow> vem0m: Opera.
<sensei> For me it's features.. I can learn any UI, but I prefer to not code my own functionality
<vem0m> for bittorrent?
<joscha_> sysrpl: u should have a look on krita, its still a bit buggy and far from finish
<sensei> ctorrent
<usp8riot> someone having a prob with pixel32? me too
<usp8riot> i get a totally blank window
<vem0m> it needs to have ip filtering
<omeow> http://opera.com/products/desktop/
<sensei> There's a python torrent client as well
<sysrpl> and i am used to the pixel/photoshop/paintshop ui design with layer palletes and tool palletes and a tool option window based on whatever tool you have selected
<h3sp4wn_> rtorrent but it will still probably have problems with some trackers (as does ctorrent)
<sensei> pytorrent I *think*, but a simple google on torrent client python or whatever should do it
<Hazar> its the video card people
<Hazar> :\
<Hazar> 9800 pro, that I added a custom cooler to even :\
<joscha_> sysrpl: krita is already installed on kubuntu 6.06... just have a look
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: So you can't even get the bios screen ?
<sysrpl> and pixel is designed with a toolkit i have 10 years work on
<Hazar> no
<sysrpl> okay
<Hazar> no display at all
<Hazar> but it works on my 7800gt on this comp
<omeow> (opera currently has some serious problems with their modeling agency so they had to hire drug addicts from the street)
<Hazar> as dual display lawlz
<sysrpl> checking out krita now
<McScruff> are ubuntuforums.org down?
<h3sp4wn_> yeo
<easynintendo> hazar
<easynintendo> did you get any help?
<Hazar> well, it's a bit beyond help now
<Hazar> video card died I think
<h3sp4wn_> He needs #hardware or something
<Hazar> I'll check it later
<Hazar> lawl
<easynintendo> oh
<sensei> omeow: Huh?
<easynintendo> ok
<Hazar> what I really need is #someonebuymenewhardware
<omeow> (sensei: http://opera.com/products/desktop/  the model on the left)
<h3sp4wn_> Hazar: You need to fix it if it is possible
<Hazar> lol, I'll try
<sysrpl> joscha_: ty again for the krita tip ... it has the kind of UI i am accostumed to in an image editor
<Hazar> but it's not imperative
<h3sp4wn_>  Hazar: I would never use a script to install videocard drivers
<Hazar> my linux machine was just kind of all my spare parts
<sensei> omeow: What about her? :)
<sysrpl> it has a few issues i already noticed though
<sensei> She looks like a drug addict ?
<omeow> Read my earlier line again. =P
<omeow> (*hopes it's not sensei's sister)
<McScruff> im trying to stream from gamespot, it opens kaffeine to play it and kaffeine says no plugin to handle it
<sensei> I do agree, it's a less compelling picture
<sensei> Hehe no
<sensei> Especially the way it's cut
<sensei> I know one of the webmasters on Opera tho, I'll give him hell for that one :)
<candice> Alright, I've just changed root's password, but kdesu is still telling me it's incorrect.
<sensei> (unless it's his sister)
<omeow> haha
<omeow> You should see their intro page. It's horrible. (Flash anim and all)
<omeow> http://opera.com/
<omeow> "Trendy" people that are just wrong.
<candice> Anyone know how to make kdesu get a clue about who's boss?
<sensei> Remember that they're a money making company just like any
<uuuubsd> opera sux
* vem0m hates opera
<sensei> And believe it or not, it's not us geeks they make their money on :)
<omeow> (the "guy" with sunglasses is a girl in the anim :L)
<omeow> for what reason, vem0m?
<uuuubsd> opera has poor UI, not support DCOM, doesn't render page correctly
<vem0m> its slow and buggy and they tried to sell it when its based on somthing that is better as free(mosilla) and is as bad with spyware ETc as IE for windows
<vem0m> mozilla*
<omeow> hahah
<sensei> uuuubsd: It does render correctly, it's web programmers that's not programming correctly
<omeow> I'm not even going to argue with that.
<omeow> lata d00dz
<sensei> vem0m: Spyware? Forget it man
<uuuubsd> yes why would anyone want to pay for it(opera) when there's something free and better(mozilla)
<sensei> uuuubsd: Because you can't run mozilla everywhere
<sensei> As I said, us geeks aren't their primary market
<vem0m> sensei: yes yes u can
<uuuubsd> who is then
<vem0m> sensei:  u gotta compile it and its open source unlike opera
<sensei> uuuubsd: They focus on the embedded market
<sensei> vem0m: gl hf running mozilla on a 2mb handheld
<uuuubsd> so good luck to them then i don't care about commercial embed market
<vem0m> hehe i wouldn't want to run any internet on a handheld with that small memory
<sensei> Then don't condemn it
<sensei> It doesn't 'suck' just because it doesn't do exactly what you want
<sensei> Heck, I wanna ride a bike, does that make porche suck?
<vem0m> they captilize on others work and make it worse with bugs
<uuuubsd> it doesn't rock because it only does your job
<sensei> Eh, what kind of reasoning is that ?
<sensei> "This client does what it's supposed to do damn well, but it doesn't do what I want, hence it sucks".. great thinking
<uuuubsd> like, you like eating apple, does this mean apple is the best fruit?
<joscha_> sysrpl: do you know which toolkit is used in pixel?
<sensei> Poor analogy. Apple is the best fruit for people who NEED to eat apple
<vem0m> mozilla is good and should be free not sold as a buggy browser bottom line
<sensei> Such as those with 2mb handhelds
<vem0m> 2mb handhelds should not be on internet as everysite is at least 2x bigger then thier memory bank
<uuuubsd> lets talk about 128KB handheld, can opera run on it? no..
<h3sp4wn_> My mobile phone can use opera-mini if it needs to pretty well
<sensei> Do they even do outwards communication other than IR ? o.O
<vem0m> lol
<sensei> I do however refuse to engage in a debate regarding which devices belongs on the internet or not :)
<vem0m> i mean a site uses alot more then 2mb to even load cache, cookies, imgs, etc and ur browser and other crap taking space means very little space to do anythign so hence if u got that small of a handheld its your ownfault for trying to access the web
<h3sp4wn_> It can use html pages (it only has 4.5mb of flash altogether) but if I need it I can use it
<h3sp4wn_> vem0m: You are wrong
* sensei points vem0m to any rss feed or one of the million domains prefixed by wap.
<vem0m> i said SITE not feed
<h3sp4wn_> opera mini allows me to look at any site on a phone
<h3sp4wn_> Never run out of memory yet
<ubuntu> anyone know why i would suddenly have a password dialog popup at ubuntuforums?
<vem0m> yes but i can do that with my phones browser
* sensei refrains from questioning peoples sanity and asks what vem0ms point really is?
<vem0m> forums are down
<ubuntu> oic. thanks.
<ubuntu> thought i had hosed my install. heh
<CzarAlex`> If I want to install ubuntu and dual boot an existing windowsXP installation, do I want the Desktop CD or the Alternate Install CD? The XP installation is on a separate hard drive from the one the ubuntu install will go on.
<h3sp4wn_> Either
<vem0m> my point is they are injustly charging ppl for something that is free and are like microsoft they add bugs trying to improve an already fully functional better browser base that is my point
<h3sp4wn_> They are not charging people for anything
<vem0m> they used to charge for opera
<h3sp4wn_> They don't now
<uuuubsd> totally agree with vem0m
<CzarAlex`> h3sp4wn_, was that `Either` in response to my question?
<h3sp4wn_> Yes
<CzarAlex`> h3sp4wn_, thanky.
<sensei> That's a while ago, and the mozilla relics are more or less gone anyways
<sensei> The share plugin support, but that's in the interest of users, not money making I suppose
<vem0m> but its still BAAAD
<vem0m> no its always based on mozilla
<sensei> Haha you have yet to come with a valid argument
<h3sp4wn_> They are the only people really innovating
<vem0m> i have come with 3 valid ones
<vem0m> whats innovation bugs?
<vem0m> leave me out of it
<uuuubsd> opera always try to meet what mozilla can do, DCOM, CSS..
<sensei> Always based on mozilla? :O
<vem0m> yep has since the start they never coded thier own base
<uuuubsd> opera claim it can do this and that, but never so
<sensei> Yeah, I'm sure opera implemented CSS because mozilla did it first
<sensei> And yeah, of course it was mozilla inventing CSS
<uuuubsd> you are in an opersource software channel, sensei, stop talking about a commercial, market driven software..
<vem0m> they copy and add bugs to the mozilla core code
<vem0m> lol
<serenity> how can i add chmod +x ~/.Xauthority to my kubuntu startup?
<sensei> vem0m: Okay, now *that* statement requires some backup
<vem0m> ok run 9.0 opera there is all the backup needed heck run 8.1
<joscha_> opera is based on mozilla?
<vem0m> yep
<joscha_> sure?
<sensei> vem0m: Adding bugs to mozilla core code?
<uuuubsd> compare opera to mozilla is like comparing windows media player to mplayer
<vem0m> yep trying to fix what is not need be fixed
<sensei> vem0m: But at the end of the day, isn't it up to the mozilla people to accept the suggested changes?
<candice> Alright, I need a little help here.
<vem0m> yes they keep it light bug free and FREE
<vem0m> candice: whats up?
<sensei> And if this is the case (which I will doubt endlessly until you back it up with a reliable source), doesn't that mean that they give back to the community you claim (without proof) that they're stealing from ?
<joscha_> opera is a older then mozilla, how can it be based on mozilla?
<sensei> vem0m: Opera is still free
<sensei> joscha_: That's pure bull
<uuuubsd> joscha_ you on crak or something?
<candice> vem0m: I've changed root's password.su recognized the new one, but sudo and kdesu don't.
<vem0m> operas own browser is the reliable(well unreliable) source
<vem0m> ehhhhhhhh hmmm
<vem0m> u chang it in KDE?
<usp8riot> does anyone here use opera? and is there media plugins for opera on linux?
<sensei> vem0m: So you recognize mozilla code just by running opera?
<andrew__> ive just tried setting my mx1000 up using the guide on the wiki and the back and fwd keys dont work
<vem0m> its on thier info page!
<andrew__> anyone?
<usp8riot> i tried opera today and it seems like a great browser other than the interface is pretty busy
<sensei> vem0m: What is ?
<candice> vem0m: Yeah, through System Settings> Users & Groups.
<vem0m> use firefox
<joscha_> Opera began in 1994 as a research project at Telenor, the largest Norwegian telecommunications company. (wikipedia)
<vem0m> i dunno why not sorry :(
<uuuubsd> firefox has extensions, opera has any?
<joscha_> the mozilla source was released about the year 98?
<candice> That's alright. Anyone else have a clue?
<vem0m> yes then they used mozilla core code it is mozilla just crap
<sensei> hah
<candice> Or maybe I should come online when people aren't arguing about browser preference.
<sensei> vem0m: Give me the url
<vem0m> lol
<vem0m> look into the info inside the browser!
<vem0m> its all right there
<serenity> how can i add chmod +x ~/.Xauthority to my kubuntu startup?
<vem0m> anyways i am thu debating the sad truth to ppl who do not want to hear whats really going on CONVO OVER!
<sensei> Info inside the browser?
<joscha_> opera:about doesn't give any clue on mozilla
<joscha_> just openssl, zlib,...
<andrew__> anone know when kubuntu forums will be back?
<sensei> Hah, I've never heard or seen anyone claim so much, and so much rubbish without being able to even back it up just the slightest
<uuuubsd> yes forget it, vem0m, they not gonna face it anyway, bunch of losers they are
<ucordes> can any body tell me how i can manage cpu speed?
<vem0m> wow uses same interface as mozilla? hehe wow thats enough right there anyways last word on it use the paid crap
<sensei> IT'S FREE GODDAMNIT!
<candice> Too bad I've run out of shut up tickets for today.
<sensei> Stop using the 'cost money' argment already
<joscha_> its only free as in beer
<vem0m> chill its not its closed propriety i don't count that as free i count that as waiting for a less buggy version to start charging again no more on the topic comes from em
<sensei> vem0m: You said 'paid crap' implying not free as in free beer
<uuuubsd> it doesn't matter, it's still not open source and not freely distributed as mozilla/firefox
<h3sp4wn_> It isn't buggy it just conforms to standards
<candice> For everyone's sake, will you guys just stop caring already?
<vem0m> lol i am iggy listing ppl
<CheeseBurgerMan> What isn't?
<vem0m> so no more from me
<h3sp4wn_> Opera
<sensei> vem0m: No wonder..
<ucordes> how can i set my cou core speed? like with acpi
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, Opera isn't open-source, even if it's now in the Ubuntu repos. Regardless, it's a fine browser. :)
<candice> Konqueror works for me. No reason for a specialized app.
<sensei> ucordes: You mean as in twiddling with /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> candice: I rather like Flock, but whatever floats your boat. :)
<joscha_> opera uses Qt, firefox GTK+
<candice> CheeseBurgerMan: No idea what Flock is. :P
<joscha_> thats a point for opera ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> candice: http://flock.com :P
<vem0m> i use firefox :)
<uuuubsd> firefox doesn't have to use gtk
* vem0m huggles firefox
<sensei> Personally I couldn't care less which browser anyone else uses, it's the flat out preposterous and somewhat funny arguments that 'bothers' me
<uuuubsd> you can recompile firefox without gtk, cuz it's open source, but with opera, you have to use qt no matter you like or not
<candice> Finally! Someone who says "couldn't care less" correctly! :D
<uuuubsd> because opera is closed source
<sensei> uuuubsd: Yeah, I usually chose my browser for the capability of compiling it against another tk
<joscha_> uuuubsd: that is clear... but you can't compile firefox with Qt either ;)
<vem0m> YaY
<sensei> And you complain over operas UI.. Yeah, ff looks soo nice without gtk
<sensei> So, which way is it ?
<joscha_> i use konqui and sometimes ff and opera, it doesn't matter
<candice> joscha_ is a very smart individual.
<candice> Still no solution to my root problem. Gonna try rebooting.
<joscha_> but saying opera steels the sourcecode from firefox is simply not true
<CheeseBurgerMan> candice: What problem?
<uuuubsd> that's the point, we don't know what source code it "steels" from
<uuuubsd> but mozilla's development is more transparent
<OOD> it's 'steals" btw ;)
<andrew__> is there even a plural of 'steel'?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Steel
<sensei> uuuubsd: You don't know what source code they steal.. but you know THAT they steal ?
<joscha_> uuuubsd: who guarantes that nobody in possesion of operas sourcecode comited parts of it in mozilla?
<andrew__> yeah i meant but not like 'steals'
<andrew__> er
<andrew__> 'steels'
<uuuubsd> my friend who works in opera told me it steals code bit by bit from everywhere
<CheeseBurgerMan> andrew__: 'Steel' is like 'Deer'. The same word is singular and plural. For example: Two pieces of steel were embedded in concrete
<joscha_> opera renders pages complety different than ff or konquoror
<andrew__> CheeseBurgerMan: figured
<sensei> uuuubsd: Okay, this is interesting.. I know two people at Opera. Give me your friends name, and I'll check that out.
<joscha_> uuuubsd: it "steals" code from openssl, thats true and legal.
<sensei> Give me his name or forever stf*
<uuuubsd> why should i give out privacy, friend is friend
<uuuubsd> you don't believe me, end of convo
<sensei> Privacy? It's his professional job. Has nothing to do with privacy.
<uuuubsd> it's not like i'm trying to prove anything
<joscha_> cause u can't prove anything ;)
<uuuubsd> no need to do so
<vem0m> lmfao
<sensei> And, as you probably already know, having friends at opera etc, they work in teams there, so his supervisor most likely already knows. So no worries there
<vem0m> leave it be they just love to bait
<vem0m> hence i am blocking a few ppl :P
<vem0m> if i don't see what they say no bait to be taken
<OOD> how do you block?
<sensei>  /ignore nick
<CheeseBurgerMan> /ignore <nick> should work
<andrew__> ok enough opera shit figure out why my friggen back forward doesn;t work on my mx1000
<joscha_> /ignore <nick>
<CheeseBurgerMan> darn
<OOD> thanks
<sponix> Inst bind9 (1:9.3.2-2ubuntu1 Ubuntu:6.06/dapper) --> shutdown/reboot scripts hang, the system itself will still switch virtual consoles, but it doesn't let me type, or respond to anything
<vem0m> lol
<OOD> which repository is opera in?
<andrew__> i typed this w?/xvkbd
<sponix> OOD:  one sec, I'll get it
<jimmy__> sup ya'll
<crimsun> sponix: any OOPS/panic in dmesg?
<h3sp4wn_> OOD: You can just get the deb from opera.com
<sponix> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<sponix> # deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<crimsun> that's old.
<crimsun> Use http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opera/
<joscha_> is this a dynamical linked version? the version from opera.com is static
<OOD> nice
<sponix> crimsun:  didn't look there, I can grep the logs, but chances are dmesg is already written over
<crimsun> or: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<jimmy__> anyone here know their stuff?
<h3sp4wn_> joscha: Its not or wasn't for me (5 mins ago)
<sponix> crimsun:  is yours better? its the actual ubuntu company, instead of opera comp aye ;)
<jimmy__> I got something that has stumped everyone I know
<joscha_> its not dynamic ot its not static? ;)
<jimmy__> but it seems simple
<h3sp4wn_> opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<joscha_> ah thanks, then i should upgrade the next days
<jimmy__> being a nebiw I cant really help anyone think though, my specialty is windows
<joscha_> windows? whats that? ;)
<jimmy__> lol
<gemidjy> hole in the wall
<jimmy__> I broke mine
<gemidjy> protected with glass, afaik
<joscha_> apt-get install windows doesn't work for me ;)
<sensei> jimmy__: So what is your problem?
<jimmy__> just installed kubuntu
<candice> Well, that didn't do much. :/
<sensei> Yeah, major crisis ;)
<vem0m> kubuntu rock(i love KDE!)
<jimmy__> everything works perfect from where I am sitting
<jimmy__> except....
<sensei> If it wasn't for that KDE stole code from the leaked windows 2000 code :/
<RawSewage> joscha_,  it's  sudo apt-get install windows-desktop
<jimmy__> I have a 4" black border on my screen
<candice> jimmy__: Are you using an LCD monitor?
<joscha_> RawSewage: in which repo can i find windows-desktop? doesn't work for me either
<jimmy__> I feel like I'm looking through a port hole at you guys
<RawSewage> joscha_, lol
<jimmy__> yes (on a laptop)
<CheeseBurgerMan> joscha_: deb http://ubuntu.com/main/restricted/w/what-are-you-thinking/
<candice> jimmy__: Same thing happened to a friend of mine. It's probably just because you're using a smaller screen resolution than that of the monitor.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<jimmy__> like a big black picture frame
<candice> jimmy__: Are you able to increase the resolution?
<joscha_> jimmy__: strg + alt
<jimmy__> nope
<joscha_> jimmy__: strg + alt + "+"
<joscha_> does this help?
<jimmy__> strg?
<joscha_> oh sorry
<joscha_> ctrl
<candice> strg?
<sensei> ctrl
<candice> Haha.
<jimmy__> lol
<joscha_> strg on german keyboards
<jimmy__> ahh
<sponix> crimsun:  no errors that I can tell in dmesg or my /var/log/all.log (logs _everything_ from syslog) ... do you have bind9 installed currently ?
<crimsun> sponix: no.
<sponix> crimsun:  darn, it would be nice to find someone else with the same scripts, I can probably just rewrite them, and change kill to kill -9 on the PID and make them work though :P
<candice> Well, just in case anyone who knows came online while I was gone...
<candice> Sudo and kdesu aren't recognizing my new root password, but su is. What's the deal?
<sponix> crimsun:  wine OSS gives me a issue with a error also, but its low priority imho ;)
<jimmy__> do I have to use that command in konsole?
<h3sp4wn_> candice: So you set a password for root and then you are trying to use that password with sudo ?
<joscha_> jimmy__: just press all 3 buttons at the same time: ctrl alt "+"
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Yeah, and kdesu. Kdesu is more important, though.
<jimmy__> 1917 possibilities
<candice> Do those not use the root account?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo & kdesu are set to use your user password. I would imagine that if you compiled your own KDE then kdesu would work 'properly'.
<h3sp4wn_> candice: No they use your ordinary password (in kubuntu)
<jimmy__>  I get nothing
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Crap... then how can I get root access to programs from someone else's account?
<candice> I'm trying to make this work for my mother, you see.
<CheeseBurgerMan> candice: Use that user's password...
<joscha_> candice: do you hace several user accounts?
<h3sp4wn_> candice: Put her into the admin group
<GullyFoyle>  /quit
<GullyFoyle> oops
<OOD> why bothere typing quit when you can just click the X :D
<usp8riot> anyone familiar with FIR filters?
<candice> CheeseBurgerMan: Problem is, I don't have another user set up yet, and I don't want to keep asking for her to type her password for me.
<candice> joscha_: I think that also answeres your question. In short: no.
<jimmy__> any one else have a clue?
<usp8riot> i'm looking for a good sound processor for xmms
<lucas_> how can i get a list of all the multiverse packages?
<joscha_> candice: check if the user is in the group admin
<candice> h3sp4wn: What exactly will that do?
<h3sp4wn_> candice: Any user in admin can do sudo or kdesu
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Ah, including root, yes?
<jimmy__> from my research just about any distro has the same prob
<joscha_> with root-password (if set) or with user-password (if root password is not set)
<h3sp4wn_> candice: root should already be able to use sudo but you shouldn't login as root
<candice> h3sp4wn_: I didn't. I don't think I can, anyway.
<candice> h3sp4wn_: What I'm looking for is to be able to use the root password in kdesu while logged in as someone else.
<lucas_> h3sp4wn_: how can i get a list of all the multiverse packages?
<joscha_> candice: do you have set a root password
<jimmy__> brb, fixing baby boddle
<joscha_> sudo passwd root
<candice> joscha_: Yeah.
<larson9999> hmm, this site i've going to now wants me to give it a pw.  would someone try it to see if it works for them?  it's the ubuntu forum.  it used to let me read without logging in.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<joscha_> candice: mmmmh that works for me
<CheeseBurgerMan> joscha_: OK, run 'kdesu kate', type the root password in, and see what happens.
<lucas_> h3sp4wn_: found out
<joscha_> woa
<vem0m> kdesu never worked well for me i always use sudo kate
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Hmm, not working for me either.
<joscha_> it really doesn't work ;)
<vem0m> lol
<vem0m> sudo kate works for me
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: ok.  then it's not me.  it usually is just me.
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: hehe, not this time. :P
<joscha_> candice: did you try to logoff on on already?
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: they must be having some problems.
<jimmy__> ok back
<jimmy__> need help
<candice> joscha_: Yeah, I did. Had to bug my mother again for her password to log on. :P
<vem0m> ok whats up?
<larson9999> what did i do to get all those ch nicks to popup?
<jimmy__> laptop with a 6" screen
<vem0m> SMALL
<vem0m> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> candice: Can't you just run the apps from the terminal after running 'su'?
<jimmy__> kubuntu won let me use the rest of the screen
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: you type 'ch' and then press Tab.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It will then give a box with all the nicks that start with 'Ch'
<h3sp4wn_> candice: Just get her to run sudo -i - and then make a new user
<vem0m> jimmy__:  elaborate
<jimmy__> ok
<candice> h3sp4wn_: And I'll  be able to use that user's password with kdesu?
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: oh, i guess i've always typed in at 3 char.  that's hard to believe though
<jimmy__> live cd looked beautiful. I loved it I wanted it
<vem0m> jimmy__:  did u run xf86config
<jimmy__> I installed it
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: been using this chat client for 2 years or so.
<h3sp4wn_> candice: When you are logged in as that user
<jimmy__> konsole?
<h3sp4wn_> candice: If that user is in admin
<vem0m> jimmy__:  u might need to configure X11 by running that command
<CheeseBurgerMan> larson9999: Dang, that's one of the coolest features of IRC.
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Well, that's a lot simple than I expected. I was thinking I'd have to keep using the original user's password. :P
<jimmy__> I'm new, but I learn fast
<vem0m> jimmy__: yes then u will need to reboot to check settings
<candice> Well, there's my answer. Thanks guys, and sorry for the confusion. :P
<vem0m> jimmy__: with that program u can set ur settings
<larson9999> CheeseBurgerMan: do other clients do that, too?  and how long has that been in use?  i've been on irc since the mid 90's
<jimmy__> I just that command?
<h3sp4wn_> candice: As your mum's user run 'groups' and make sure the new user you create is in all of those
<CheeseBurgerMan> CheeseBurgerMan: Yeah, all clients that I've seen have done it. Not sure how long it's been there, but since I've been on IRC (which was about a year ago)
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Got it. Doing now...
<vem0m> jimmy__:  goto konsole type sudo xf86config go thu and configure settings then reboot after ur done and hope for the best
<jimmy__> cool doing it now
<CheeseBurgerMan> xf86config?  Sounds like it'll only work if you have XFree86  instead of X11.
<candice> h3sp4wn_: Every group except "candice", I'll assume?
<jimmy__> talk about a crash course in linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least, it doesn't work for me.
<larson9999> heck, i think my first nicke was stlouism23. using the same convention my nick would be stlouism39.  has irc been that long?  it was long enough that to play backgammon on irc, it was text mode.
<vem0m> yea but it works for me
<h3sp4wn_> candice: Yep
<vem0m> so its worth a try u tell it to save over ur current X11 config file
<vem0m> i mean on first boot with any distro i have a small monitor so i have to run it to fix the setting to get into the desktop to do anything but it works
<joscha_> X11 autoconfiguration in (k)ubuntu is a bit buggy... anybody knows why it sets up a wacom tablet on all of my pcs?
<vem0m> as X11 sets it to to high of a resoltuion hence i need fix it lol it sucks but i am fine after first time fixing it
<sensei> In case you got one ? :)
<vem0m> not sure joscha_
<candice> Alright, testing. If all goes well, you'll see me as "sabaal" in a few minutes.
<vem0m> incase u set one up? :P
<h3sp4wn_> CheeseBurgerMan: xorgcfg is removed from debian / ubuntu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the only way to do it
<pickledbushman> molweni umfaazi:P
<vem0m> h3sp4wn_:  not true i use xf86config
<vem0m> :P
<vem0m> brb
<larson9999> can't you just edit xorg.conf?
* pickledbushman can speak ubuntu style:P
<h3sp4wn_> dpkg -S xf86config dpkg: *xf86config* not found. - vem0m: I doubt you do or which package is it in ?
<jimmy__> sudo xf86config = command not found
<milkspank> anyone know abou the 'no ipv6 routers present' notice in my dmesg? I can't connect to eth0 it seems
<CheeseBurgerMan> jimmy__: Yeah, that's what I got. Do as h3sp4wn_ suggested and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' instead.
<jimmy__> k
<joscha_> gn8
<jimmy__> QUESTION
<jimmy__> BUS IDENTIFIER
<jimmy__> ?
<jimmy__> USE DEFALT?
<vem0m> back
<h3sp4wn_> jimmy__: Yes
<jimmy__> Thanx
<TalentedChimp> i've installed all the Korean language support files I can find and still workgroup and computer names are displayed like ""
<jimmy__> IMPS/2  <-------  is that the touch pad?
<jimmy__> kubuntu configuration is asking me way too many questions
<jimmy__> only had one day of linux
<jimmy__> never thought I would have to get this deep to get my screen working
<jimmy__> hello?
<jimmy__> vem0m
<jimmy__> you busy?
<vem0m> jimmy__:  whats up?
<vem0m> sorry was afk
<jimmy__> no prob
<jimmy__> questions in this config thing
<vem0m> ok shoot
<jimmy__> konsole
<jimmy__> I am using mostly defalt answers
<vem0m> ok....
<vem0m> what can i help u with?
<jimmy__> it asked me if my monitor talked back and communicated with the computer
<jimmy__> then asked for a auto detect
<vem0m> hehe if not u'd be screwed
<jimmy__> i said ok
<vem0m> use auto
<jimmy__> it used the 'whole screen'
<jimmy__> then went back to the small square
<vem0m> hmmmmmm
<vem0m> sounds like a resolution problem
<jimmy__> I thought that was going to bring it back to working
<jimmy__> now it wants me to name my screen
<h3sp4wn_> !fixvideo
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixvideo
<h3sp4wn_> !fixvideoresolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixvideoresolution
<vem0m> heh it should if configured properly as i have no clue what computer model LCD etc that u have u have to basically be able to tell ppl that or figure it out to change it in that file
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vem0m> what resolution? as that might be the problem.....
<Hobbsee> !fixvideo is <alias> xcfg
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Hobbsee> !fixvideoresolution is <alias> xcfg
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Hobbsee> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hobbsee> nice.
<easynintendo> !fixvideo
<jimmy__> well the wierd thing is it didnt ask me what kind of monitor it was
<jimmy__> just to name it
<jimmy__> I guess it knew it was a laptop screen?
<h3sp4wn_> jimmy: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<vem0m> hmmmmmmm i dunno dude i don't use a lappy sorry u might either ask in channel /join ubuntu and ask there or wait and post on forums when its back up and ask there
<jimmy__> its now asking me what resolutions I want to use
<vem0m> this sorry /join #ubuntu
<jimmy__> thanx a ton dude
<vem0m> np jimmy__ sorry i couldn't help more i am fairly new to linux myself but learning fast i mean i already know tons as i used harder distros b4 this one so this one is a walk in a sweet park :P
<jimmy__> good to know
<vem0m> FORUMS ARE BACK UP!
<chx> hi. generally, what can be expected if I want to buy a new phone and use it as a modem for my Kubuntu laptop? I am a bit afraid as anything I look connects over USB...
<usp8riot> anyone know what's happening? firefox starts up then quits in a blink. something about session manager is all i can read
<SpAwN> hello....how can i restart the sound server.........i was looking at a webpage and now my speakers are bleeping
<SpAwN> and wont stop
<SpAwN> ive closd out of the web browser.....man is that sound annoying
<usp8riot> have you turned off the system bell or turned it down in the mixer?
<SpAwN> i turned my speakers off
<SpAwN> and its not a bell....it sounds like a scratched cd
<SpAwN> just skipping
<h3sp4wn_> <SpAwN>: Is both processors appearing now ?
<usp8riot> why not just restart?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: yes =D
<SpAwN> usp8riot: restart what?
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: with 686 kernel ?
<usp8riot> linux
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: yea
<SpAwN> usp8riot: thats what windows users do
<SpAwN> i bet if i can find out how to restart the sound server it will stop
<usp8riot> i know, lol, i just converted this week
<h3sp4wn_> SpAwN: sudo killall artsd
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn_: nothing
<SpAwN> still doin it
<SpAwN> hey woow.....weird
<melkor> I've heard a rumor that the doom.wad is now available for free, but I haven't foudn it yet
<SpAwN> there was still running winex;s running from cedega.......
<SpAwN> wonder why the web page caused it...
<chx> http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html oooooh
<chx> nice page.
<lwizardl> hi
<usp8riot> is there a tool to configure startup services in linux?
<lwizardl> i can not get get the nvidia drivers working in 6.06
<usp8riot> i'll help if i can lwizardl
<lwizardl> ok
<usp8riot> are you using apt-get?
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bimberi> usp8riot: ^^^^^^^
<lwizardl> i have tried both glx & glx-legacy and neither work
<lwizardl> usp8riot: yes i've tried both apt-get & synapic
<usp8riot> i'm a noob but someone helped me with it, i was having trouble. are you running a single monitor?
<lwizardl> yes
<usp8riot> also don't use the kde panel, as i was told, it seemed to mess my xorg.conf up
<oomph> anyone here have experience getting wifi adapter to work on dell latitude 800 - my card is an intel think its mini pci
<usp8riot> any way i can check out your xorg.conf file, lwizardl?
<sotired> hello all
<usp8riot> mine was really messed up when i configured
<lwizardl> i did lspci | grep nVidia and got "a Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev a2)"
<lwizardl> i removed the nvidia driver just now to redo it
<sotired> is there a way to keep my mail on the server (not downlaod it) in kmail using my gmail account?
<usp8riot> lwizardl: i got the same motherboard
<lwizardl> sotired: i think imap leaves mail on server
<sotired> i dont think gmail supports imap....
<sotired> ill check
<mossman> gmail supports imap as far as I remember
<Hobbsee> mossman: not natively
<mossman> pop3 for sure
<sotired> so if i use imap it wont downlaod the mail?
<sotired> no imap
<Hobbsee> sotired: it will download the mail, and it will leave it on the server.  and if you delete locally, it auto deletes it on the server as well
<lwizardl> imap downloads a copy of the mail but leaves the original on the server basically
<uuuubsd> pop3 and imap are different mech
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: i think you're confusing yourself with pop3
<Hobbsee> pop3 does the copy
<uuuubsd> pop3 treat your mails as a mailbox, imap doesn't
* Hobbsee wonders if any of us know what we're talking about.
<sotired> i just dont want the mail on my box...i wan tto be able to use kmail just to see it
<sotired> if thats even possible
* bimberi doesn't so stays quiet
<mossman> gmail uses a differnet port for pop3..
<mossman> port 995 I think
<h3sp4wn_> gmail archives it anyway even if you download it via pop
<Hobbsee> sotired: well, it will be on your box using imap, but if you delete it on your box, it'll be autodeleted by your mail server too
<h3sp4wn_> At any time you can just enable pop for all mail and get a complete copy of everything ever sent to that account
<lwizardl> usp8riot: ok so what driver you use ?
<usp8riot> lwizardl: i just did a "
<usp8riot> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<actinic> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmail.html <---gmail/kmail guide
<mossman> sotierd.  config kmail to use pop3 with your gmail account...pop.gmail.com port 995  it will workl
<usp8riot> lwizardl: and pretty much just used the defaults
<mossman> I think you need to enable ssl too
<lwizardl> k i did that before and kubuntu locked up after the nvidia screen
<actinic> port 950
<mossman> check at gmail.com/  fa1
<mossman> er faq
<usp8riot> lwizardl: have you tried "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to manually edit?
<lwizardl> no not on 6.06
<usp8riot> boot into safe mode
<usp8riot> not safe mode but whatever linux calls it
<usp8riot> if it makes you feel better knowing you're getting advice from a linux noob
<mossman> nvidia is best built,  not installed
<LittleMe> hi can I tell which network interface (eth0 or eth1) is my 3com or nForce?
<uuuubsd> no you can't
<uuuubsd> in bsd, you can
<LittleMe> yeah in bsd it's nve0 and xl0 but kubuntu they are eth0 and eth1
<lwizardl> i'm a newb also but i understand 5.10
<mossman> eth0 has nothing to do with nforce
<LittleMe> nforce has gbit ethernet controller
<freewill> i can't get wine to list in my adept manager
<lwizardl> i don't remember do i keep it listed as nv or change to nvidia
<usp8riot> lwizardl: nvidia
<mossman> change it to nvidia
<LittleMe> nv is slower, nvidia is nvidia's driver
<uuuubsd> nv is not slower, it just don't support 3D render
<uuuubsd> nv is actually more stable than nvidia
<lwizardl> ok let me restart x
<LittleMe> ahh wow
<Kevin_Jim> Pedia pios ehi to Filefly
<Kevin_Jim> i opos to lene telos padon
<Kevin_Jim> ???
<LittleMe> Yesterday I did a benchmark of quake4 kubuntu vs pc-bsd (freebsd 6.1)
<Kevin_Jim> plz !!!
<Kevin_Jim> someone
<LittleMe> freebsd was 10% slower... not bad
<LittleMe> that might just be the driver performance
<Kevin_Jim> pedia kanis den to ehi ?
<actinic> drag & dropped a doc file to desktop BUT the icon looks like crap.  How do I change it?
<LittleMe> right click it and select 'properties'
<eXCeSS> right click
<actinic> ok
<LittleMe> then click the icon graphic and pick a new one
<eXCeSS> easy!
<actinic> i did and no change
<LittleMe> there are some nice icons on the internet - do some searching :)
<actinic> it's actually a txt file
<actinic> the icon i see in properties is a kwrite icon ...
<usp8riot> or go to kde looks
<actinic> prob is that kwrite icon isn't on the desktop
<actinic> not easy!
<roadrunner_> hey guys, have a question again. Anything using Flash in Firefox will not play sound. It did this to me the other day, so I just uninstalled and reinstalled. Now it is doing it to me again
<roadrunner_> the problem is Firefox specific, as the same webpages work fine in Konqueror, and sound will play from my media player... any suggestions?
<LittleMe> bring up a shell and type 'ls /dev/dsp*'
<LittleMe> if you see more than one dsp entry, then that could be a problem
<roadrunner_> roadrunner@roadrunner-desktop:~$ ls /dev/dsp
<roadrunner_> /dev/dsp
<LittleMe> My webcam has a microphone and kubuntu thinks its a soundcard sometimes..
<roadrunner_> that's all it showed
<LittleMe> only one?
<LittleMe> ahh good
<LittleMe> no, do a dsp* in the ls
<Kevin_Jim> pedia bori kanis na bi edo : http://www.virbiage.com/products/
<roadrunner_> yup... like I said, sound plays out of everything else, including another browser, just not in Firefox
<LittleMe> ah
* LittleMe shrugs
<roadrunner_> ls /dev/dsp*     <-- Like that?
<freewill> i can't get wine to list in my adept manager
<roadrunner_> meh... that gave me the same output. Has anyone else had problems with their sound in Firefox?
<dr_willis> >hic<
<jimmy__> ven0m
<LittleMe> roadrunner, try swiftfox
<actinic> drag & dropped txt file to desktop but can't change the icon. i right clicked, went to properties, selected another ... nada.  Ideas?
<jimmy__> Hey it worked bro
<orient2000> Can anybody tell me what program should I use to listen .ram file from internet?
<LittleMe> http://getswiftfox.com  - try that
<jimmy__> a 1000 thank yous
<LittleMe> orient - real player
<orient2000> I do not have it is it somewhere in repositories or I have to get source file?
<roadrunner_> LittleMe: what is swift fox?
<LittleMe> automatix can install it for you.  search google for 'automatix'
<LittleMe> an optimized Firefox
<freewill> can any one tell me how to install wine?
<roadrunner_> where can I get it?
<LittleMe> I mean automatix can install real player for you
<LittleMe> getswiftfox.com
<actinic> automatix can install wine too
<dr_willis> Automatix - ick
<dr_willis> :)
<actinic> but the purists don't like it :)
<dr_willis> I just used to apt-get install wine
<mossman> Automatix is sweet
<dr_willis> sweet like tooth decay
<chip42> lol
<orient2000> wow I need to take a look at automatix thanks.
<LittleMe> why do you say that?
<dr_willis> Ive seen a great many peoplke have their systems totally messed up by automatix, then ya had the huge flamefest/war in the message boards and about automatix's licenisng.
<actinic> automatix for kubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294&highlight=kubuntu
<dr_willis>  :) enough for me to advise - stay away.. learn how to install the stuff manually
<LittleMe> sometimes things don't install manually in linux for strange reasons
<LittleMe> but real player isn't hard to do, i think
<dr_willis> Somthing seesm odd with your logic. :P all automatix is - is a HUGe bash script. (i think its bash, not perl)
<dr_willis> Not looked at it lately
<actinic> you can run one script at a time
<LittleMe> willis it's updated often - more than 1nce a week
<actinic> no need to dl 20 app's at once
<freewill> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17381
<dr_willis> thats not some GoatSE paste is it :P
<freewill> ?
<h3sp4wn_> dr_willis: God is everywhere ........... even in the goatse man's ........
<dr_willis> :)
<freewill> can't i just somewhere get a url for a .deb of wine??
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dr_willis> Could be some odd server/repo issue going on.
<LittleMe> do you want some cheeze with your wine?   j/k
<freewill> i can't get wine to list in my adept manager
<freewill> can't load the respositories
<dr_willis> lets see
<dr_willis> !easyrepo
<LittleMe> you must add the wine repositories in your apt.list
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyrepo
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> thats it :)
<dr_willis> To the Source-O-Mattic Bat man@!
<roadrunner_> ok, I downloaded swiftfox... how do I go about installing it >_<
<roadrunner_> I am a linux noob, I know... I'm used to the windows way =D
<dr_willis> when in doubt RTF<? :P
<dr_willis> I thoght it was a extension ya just loaded into the browser.
<dr_willis> never used swiftfox., so cant tell ya anything
<h3sp4wn_> freewill: Try asking in ##cooking they know alot about wine
<h3sp4wn_> freewill: Or failing that #winehq
<moparisthebest> what does this mean? : mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/killer busy
<moparisthebest> mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt/isokingdom busy
<TalentedChimp> roadrunner is it a .deb file?
<moparisthebest> im trying to mount ntfs drives as read only on boot
<moparisthebest> and it always says that :S
<LittleMe> roadrunner, there should be instructions on the swiftfox page
<LittleMe> moparist, let me check
<moparisthebest> wait LittleMe i got it :)
<LittleMe> moparist, you can't do a mount of just 'hdc' you must specify the partition.  like hdc1 or hdc2
<moparisthebest> i was using yep
<moparisthebest> exactly :)
<moparisthebest> thanks though
<LittleMe> Look at /etc/fstab
<LittleMe> dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<LittleMe> that's how I mount my ntfs volumes
<TalentedChimp> roadrunner: swiftfox is a .tar.gz file, what do you see when you uncompress the file?
<LittleMe> but kde doesn't browse ntfs volumes will in kubuntu..  computer slows down a LOT
<LittleMe> at least for me..
<LeeJunFan> isn't utf8 a bad option for ntfs and other windows filesystems?
<moparisthebest> no according to the kubuntu tips and tricks guide
<moparisthebest> the official one that comes with konqueror
<unix_infidel> utf8 a bad option?
<moparisthebest> thats how it tells you to mount an ntfs drive so its not writeable
<unix_infidel> i thought utf8 was just a character encoding system.
<unix_infidel> standard.
<unix_infidel> *
<moparisthebest> idk what LeeJunFan was talking about
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I thought I saw something in dmesg once when I mounted an ntfs that it would make the FS case sensitive.
<moparisthebest> oh, i guess what LittleMe said
<moparisthebest> this is how the guide says to do it:
<moparisthebest> sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222
<unix_infidel> i bet ya that once linux gets ntfs support down, the'll release a winfs patch and make the work week a mess.
<actinic> moparisthebest, so does it mount?
<moparisthebest> yep, works perfectly now
<LeeJunFan> I get this message mounting FAT32 with utf8: FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<LittleMe> does anyone else here have problems browsing ntfs volumes in konqueror?
<moparisthebest> not at all
<LittleMe> I mean specifically that cpu usage goes up & computer feels jerky
<LittleMe> gam_server goes up in cpu utilization %
<moparisthebest> oh, possibly, ill let you know
<LeeJunFan> I don't have any ntfs volumes right now. When I do I'm normally doing repair or forensics and use captive-ntfs
<dr_willis> LittleMe,  never noticed it.
<dr_willis> LittleMe,  could turn off all previews
<LittleMe> that might help good idea
<unix_infidel> LittleMe: what forensics tools do you use in linux?
<LittleMe> moparist, open up KDE system guard and look at the system load tab
<unix_infidel> erm LeeJunFan
<moparisthebest> dr_willis, how do you turn off previews? i hate them :P
<LittleMe> and the process table tab will show gam_server using a lot of cpu.. even after closing konqeror
<dr_willis> moparisthebest,  i forget. :) i tend to use a terminal and mc for my file manager needs
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: most of the time I get the fastest results recoving deleted/hidden stuff using recoverjpeg or testdisk
<LittleMe> infide, not many ..  top and KDE system guard and also if the mouse pointer moves smoothly
<dr_willis> the default settings and stuff for kde under kubuntu - could use some work. :) lol
<LittleMe> send that in to the kubuntu team please!
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: what about the tricky stuff?
<freewill> finaly got wine http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.16~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<insanekane> dr_willis: you can always join kubuntu devel team
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: nothing for law enforcement, normally just corporate stuff - people who don't trust employees.
<LittleMe> freewill, if you add to to your sources.list it's a good idea because wine is updated often
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: which is why i encrypt and shred all my sensitive files :)
<dr_willis> insanekane,  personally i think the disrtos should have a 'set everything to the kde/gnome/whatever default style setup' :) but to each their own.
<freewill> i'll try
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: yeah, most people aren't smart.
<dr_willis> its nice to have a tweaked kde at times... but some times i need to help someone using the default (from the kde source) setup.
<yavinite> \help
<h3sp4wn_> dr_willis: I think kde should be left as close as possible to how the kde dev's want it
<nrdb> Is there anyone using gnucash with the postgresql backend out there?
<dr_willis> then again ice noticed some live cd's have some items/things ive not  sure where they come from. Lol
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn_,  thats one of the things i liked about Gentoo.
<h3sp4wn_> dr_willis: Same for me with freebsd its good to be able to read generic documentation and not have stuff changed
<h3sp4wn_> dr_willis: cups being a good recent example
<dr_willis> but heck - every 6 mo. we gotta relearn all the little changes they did in the new release..   true most are good changes but it gets old.
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: like school employees with kiddie pr0n, when I find stuff like that I let the cops have it and take ship it to the forensics lab. Since I didn't do the time in school for it my testimony won't convict anyone by itself. I'm more of a timesaver often finding things faster than sending it away to see if it's worth sending away.
<dr_willis> Yea - some of the cups 'tweaks' are annoying.
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: who do you work for?
<unix_infidel> just an lowly IT cat?
<unix_infidel> or dedicated forensics?
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: I've got my own company, wireless internet, in a small city. But I've been known for years as the primary IT/Network guy in town.
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: a lot of my friends are cops, and my wife recently (2 yrs) became a deputy, I used to get some forensics stuff years ago before there was a lab downstate (MI) for it. Now everything gets shipped there.
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: yea, i live in Texas, there's always some guy who's the better IT guy in town :P
<unix_infidel> Next on the list is exploit research and encryption cracking....
<dr_willis> Next on the list: ' take over the world'
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: you could do that with those two things alone.
<dr_willis> Then  ' find a decent laundry '
<LittleMe> another texan is doing that already
<dr_willis> :)
<unix_infidel> LittleMe: you obviously havent been to south east asia...
<dr_willis> LittleMe,  Bill gates is not from Texas.
<dr_willis> :P
<LittleMe> hehe
* dr_willis shoots a Missle off to Scare the world! then gets mad when he gets sanctioned like everyone SAID they would do....
<unix_infidel> they literally have labs of students paid from 3rd party companies that faciliate cracking, of anything from sattelite firmware / codes to breaking movie encryption.
<unix_infidel> satellite*
<LittleMe> okay
<dr_willis> movie encryption?
<dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> Problem with Satellite encryption is changing private keys faster than they can be cracked.
<dr_willis> And they got ARMIES or people playing World of Warcraft/Farming - to make Money for their EVIL plans!
<LittleMe> unix_infidel: why do you ask me about my diagnostic tools?
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: yea...discs and files that are passed around on the "latest releases"
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: autorollers, these guys know their stuff...it works for about 2 weeks.  You see it in virtually every household in SE Asia.
<dr_willis> I just use BitTorrent. :)
* dr_willis ducks
<unix_infidel> lol @ dr_willis
* unix_infidel wonders how many mpaa bots are in here :P
<dr_willis> Wife wanted to download last weeks Soap Operas for her..
<LeeJunFan> netflicks & k9copy. har har!
<dr_willis> That would be a good use of Streaming video.. for the old soaps.
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: doesn't matter, the NSA probably forwards all that stuff to them anyway, they don't need bots.
<orient2000> I can not find right link for automatix.
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: lol, then i wonder how many NSA bots are planted on IRC servers thoughout the world :P
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<dr_willis> orient2000,  id advise easyubuntu over automatix
<LittleMe> orient2000: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<unix_infidel> not necessarily the channels. why plant them as part of a client when you have access to the servers :P
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: I bet they don't bother, if they've got sniffers in the hubs for AT&T and MCI they pretty much have 70% of all internet traffic being logged.
<dr_willis> nothing like lots of useless logs eh.
<h3sp4wn_> Anyone know of any bomb design software for kde ? (One way to find out)
<LeeJunFan> hahah
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn_,  just go watch MythBusters
<dr_willis> :)
<unix_infidel> LeeJunFan: Heh, i never thought they would go to that extreme....but its certainly feasible.
<LittleMe> h3sp4wn_: yes, gimp :)
<dr_willis> or the  History channel.
<LeeJunFan> unix_infidel: welcome to the United Police States of America.
<h3sp4wn_> LittleMe: Gimp is not a kde app and it doesn't do any simulation type stuff
<LittleMe> h3sp4wn_: on then try Manhatten ProjeKt
<dr_willis> I used a FiniteElement program years ago - that could simulate situations/loads/experiments like that. :P
<dr_willis> I forget the name..
<orient2000> I did use easyubuntu but can not find real player maybe I am blind. It should be in media right?
<dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> LittleMe: we're all doing something wrong...at any given moment :P
<h3sp4wn_> orient2000: It is in the dapper-commercial repository
<dr_willis> I was thinking installing realplayer was like a 3 line cut/paste job. :P
<dr_willis> or even easier of its in the comercial repos.
<roadrunner_> I still have problems with flash playing sound from firefox, but sound plays from any other browser... does anyone know how I can find out what the problem is?
<LittleMe> unix_infidel: we only do something wrong if we think about it. if you don't think about it, it just is what it is.
<h3sp4wn_> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.7-0.0.0.5.ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<roadrunner_> anyone?
<orient2000> thanks
<roadrunner_> is there a way to uninstall flash from FF and then reinstall it?
<LittleMe> yes I think there is a plugins folder
<roadrunner_> do you know where?
<LittleMe> try from a command line 'find /usr -name plugins'
<roadrunner_> I don't know where Adept downloads stuff >_> I installed FF through adept
<roadrunner_> so where would the FF folder be located?
<roadrunner_> anyone...?
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: try from a command line 'find /usr -name plugins'
<dr_willis> adept  and apt use the same cache.  - /var/somthing. :P lol
<actinic> how do you disable automatic preview?
<thompa> openoffice is acting strange though im not sure its the problem
<roadrunner_> now should I just delete flashplayer.xpt all together to remove it?
<thompa> is it possible that nvidia driver or some xorg file could casue graphic problems in OO
<roadrunner_> (BTW, what is the delete command?)
<[Nirvana] > ...> /var/cache/apt/archives
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: 'rm' deletes files
<thompa> sometimes the characters in OO slant to the right or i can read only the top part unless i open and close the screen
<LittleMe> thompa: yes it's possible
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: you might try to google 'ubuntu flash uninstall' or something
<thompa> LittleMe: is there something in xorg.conf i can disable for nvidia
<LittleMe> thompa: yes you can change the 'nvidia' line to read 'nv'.  Is it showing 'nvidia' now?
<thompa> maybe i should test with vesa, i got no nvidia logo anyway but nvidia works
<LittleMe> yeah vesa is a good test
<thompa> yes its the second time i installed on this comp. same problem
<actinic> someone please drag a *.txt file to their desktop and tell me if auto preview interferes with icon display
<thompa> right now i just need to type
<LittleMe> actinic: ok
<thompa> i wonder if i should try the .com nvidia driver
<thompa> monitor is 1440x900 which is not too normal
<actinic> thanks LittleMe
<LittleMe> actinic: i see the text file in the icon.  at least the beginning of it
<actinic> if your results are like mine the application icon is watermarked behind the text
<LittleMe> thompa: did you install the nvidia driver using Adept ?
<actinic> LittleMe, from what I can tell there's no way to DISABLE auto preview from happening
<actinic> is that what you're seeing?
<LittleMe> actinic: i remember seeing somehwere that it can be turned off
<actinic> right click > properties > preview tab > uncheck auto preview .... doesn't work
<LittleMe> actinic: you don't want your spouse to see your loves messages from #kubuntu friends?
<actinic> lol, porn too!
<roadrunner_> hm... reinstalling flash did not make sound come back. Does anyone else know why sound would not work in Firefox, but it would in any other browser?
<nixternal> roadrunner_: you have to change a DSP setting..one sec and i will point it out
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: Look at this page: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760
<actinic> well if you find out how to disable i'm all ear ... uh, eyes :)
<nixternal> there you go..that links to the info
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: google is your friend to diagnose & fix issues
<crimsun> as I've stated on that page, creating the symlinks for esd is NOT the right way to fix it.
<crimsun> in fact, when pulse replaces esd, that fix will break utterly
<LittleMe> actinic: looking
<crimsun> however, you're free to use whatever fix you want.
<roadrunner_> I have looked
<roadrunner_> but I don't understand what they are saying
<LittleMe> scroll half way down and people post work arounds on that page
<roadrunner_> I am new to linux, I don't know how to re-write esddsp...
<crimsun> you only need to create a symlink, roadrunner_
<roadrunner_> does anyone here use FF with Kubuntu that knows a quick fix >_<
<crimsun> there're two workarounds listed on that page
<roadrunner_> Would you mind at least pointing the correct one out?
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: try this quick fix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760/comments/12
<roadrunner_> because the one I saw said it would be unstanle
<orient2000> I did click on http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.7-0.0.0.5.ubuntu0.1_i386.deb and it started downloading then I left I do not know what heppened. Was it installed?
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: did you try that quick fix? i just did it
<roadrunner_> Um... do I just type that into the konsole?
<roadrunner_> because I just did that
<roadrunner_> and it didn't do anything
<crimsun> it's not supposed to appear to do anything
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: yes copy & paste those three lines into a shell.  it will prompt you once for a root password
<roadrunner_> I did
<roadrunner_> and it did
<roadrunner_> and it didn't look like it did anything
<roadrunner_> and sound still doesn't work
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: close firefox completely and try your flash again
<LittleMe> orient2000: no.. you only downloaded the player.  You have not installed the file you downloaded yet.
<LittleMe> orient2000: try searching google for 'how do I install a .deb file'
<boingolov> or man dpkg
<LittleMe> yeah
<orient2000> OK thanks
<roadrunner_> still no sound
<boingolov> roadrunniner, flash grabs /dev/dsp
<roadrunner_> wait a moment
<boingolov> so if you have other things running alsa sound, it's kind of either / or with /dev/dsp
<roadrunner_> I have sound at the moment
<roadrunner_> I cleared temp files in FF and it works now
<roadrunner_> Ill tell you if it is still working tommorrow =D Because multiple people have got it  "working" for me but it always seems to break again
<boingolov> that's the down side to any program that attempts to grab /dev/dsp.  as long as everything uses also libs for sound they can all share and play nice.
<boingolov> s/also/alsa
<crimsun> within reason, yes.
<crimsun> for instance, we haven't fixed asym for multiple users
<boingolov> but once something grabs /dev/dsp (such as the flash plugin ), all bets are off .  if flash gets to play audio, other stuff likely won't.  and vice versa
<crimsun> that depends whether the default card supports hardware multiopen
<crimsun> if it does, then /dev/dsp* is a non-issue
<crimsun> (as is plughw:X)
<boingolov> ahh, which cards support that?
<roadrunner_> so... what? Im going to have the same problem again?
<boingolov> roadrunner, most likely, yup
<roadrunner_> because everytime multiple things try to play sound it is going to die?
<roadrunner_> and there is no permanent fix for it?
<crimsun> boingolov: cards that use the emu10k1, cs46xx, or certain hda-intel drivers
<boingolov> aye
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: check the bug report page for fix info
<boingolov> I have the snd_intel8x0
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: remember the changes you made.  You may need to remove the symlink file one day
<LittleMe> bookmark that page
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: ever played "N game" ??
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: very fun flash game
<roadrunner_> nope
<boingolov> maybe if they ever release flash 8.5/9 for linux they'll get the audio right
<roadrunner_> I gotta go now... thanks for the help... Ill prolly be back in a day or two with the same problem ;)
<LittleMe> roadrunner_: deal with tomorrow when it comes
<LittleMe> you are welcome
<roadrunner_> haha... will do =D G'night everyone, thanks
<Hawkwind> boingolov: It's due to be released after the first of the year
<boingolov> they already have beta of 9 for windows (I'm positive) and macosx (I'm less than positive)
<boingolov> would be cool to see a beta of linux before the first of the year
<Hawkwind> boingolov: Won't happen
<boingolov> I don't expect it, considering we never did get a version 8, but it would be nice nonetheless
<Hawkwind> boingolov: I read the developers blog the other day and he made it clear there won't be a release for Linux before the first of the year
<Hawkwind> Yeah it would be super nice.
<Hawkwind> Especially since so many sites now require flash 8 to view them
<boingolov> yeah
<boingolov> pisses me off
<thompa> LittleMe: i did nvidia-glx only and it works . no logo and some other intresting effects
<usp8riot> anyone know how to exit the x server? i'm trying to install the nvidia sound driver
<thompa> just tested bzflag and ran nvidia-settings no prob
<boingolov> x and sound are two seperate beasts
<usp8riot> yes, but the nvidia driver calls for it
<crimsun> usp8riot: ...sound? Why, does snd_intel8x0 not work?
<usp8riot> don't know, i'm just using alsa
<LittleMe> thompa: Great!
<usp8riot> is there a difference?
<LittleMe> usp8riot: yes press ctrl-alt-backspace (careful! it's immediate)
<LittleMe> usp8riot: or you canjust logout & login
<usp8riot> but it takes me back, it doesn't a command line
<crimsun> usp8riot: do you hear sounds at all?
<usp8riot> nm, i guess i can choose the command line when i logout, right?
<usp8riot> yes, but i'd rather have the official nvidia driver
<usp8riot> for my nvidia soundstorm
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i get 32bit libraries for firefox libgtk, etc , im using x64
<crimsun> usp8riot: don't unless you want a world of headache.
<LittleMe> usp8riot: no, don't choose the command line login when you log back in
<thompa> LittleMe: well i still have the problem with open office and sometimes the desktop flickers
<usp8riot> does anyone think windows sound quality is better with audigy cards?
<Cornellius> "To start e just insert 'exec /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment'  in your .xinitrc, .xsession or wherever you define that."  <-- How do I do that ?
* Zaire thinks windows sucks
* Zaire knows it sucks really
<Hobbsee> Cornellius: kate .xinitrc and add that line
<LittleMe> usp8riot: audigy's are 48khz native so they interpolate most sound from 44khz.  the result is less than optimal.
<boingolov> 'gearboxing'
<LittleMe> that said I'm using an audigy 2 :)
<boingolov> still though, 44.1->48 is better than 48->44.1
<Zaire> k I got unrar and working  now for the very last step how do I edit the xlib stuff out of cedega
<LittleMe> boingolov: ahh nice to know
<boingolov> sample rate conversion is ugly
<usp8riot> so in lamens terms....?
<LittleMe> yeah it is :)
* Zaire loves kubuntu but needs to learn last thing for what he uses his computer for lol
<LittleMe> usp8riot: in lamens terms, I like my audigy 2 pro a lot :)
<boingolov> it's not so bad going from 96 down to 44.1 though, you have a lot more samples to pick from, and it's painless going from 96 to 48 (obviously)
<boingolov> not that I have any 96khz converters haha
<usp8riot> i'm just speaking of the drivers for it, i believe creative screwed us linux people over with quality
* Zaire says seeing as how some of the stuff he has had to end up figuring out himself will accept even a walkthrough of how to edit Xlibs out of cedega.deb
<LittleMe> usp8riot: apparently they aren't even making x-fi drivers for linux
<boingolov> my mbox2 (not linux compatible) can do 44.1 or 48 with the hardware clock (i.e., no gearboxing)
<Hobbsee> Zaire: yeah, that is a bit of a pain
<usp8riot> LittleMe: i hear they're going to though
<LittleMe> usp8riot: good
<crimsun> LittleMe: there will be
* Zaire more or less but not gonna let it stop me Im on a learning war path lol
<LittleMe> I hope for fbsd too :)
<sponix> crimsun:  ever use dvdshrink ?
<LittleMe> if only %3 of their users are linux than that %3 can make or break all of their profits..
<boingolov> so what happens if someone from the fbsd camp wants to copy functionality of a linux driver ?  can the bsd license trump the gpl?
<crimsun> sponix: no, since I don't own a dvd drive
* Zaire so short of a google search does anyone know of any links that would help me edit the cedega deb package
<crimsun> boingolov: what?
<sponix> crimsun:  ouch
<LittleMe> boingolov: no, no necessarily.  If they copy/paste code, then yes.  if they take ideas, no
<usp8riot> that's why i'm wanting to use my nvidia soundstorm since i can hopefully get better quality. should i use it for better quality than my audigy 2?
<crimsun> usp8riot: god no
<crimsun> the dsp on the audigy 2 /kills/ the soundstorm
<LittleMe> usp8riot: if you want audigy specific features go with audigy.  otherwise go with the nvidia.   Your speakers have a lot more to do with the quality of sound you hear
<usp8riot> but there is no dsp with linux is there?
<sponix> there _was_ :)
<crimsun> dsp's hardware, why does Linux matter?
<LittleMe> linux can't use computer chips.   (chuckle)
<usp8riot> i'm just saying since nvidia has drivers to take full advantage and creative won't let anyone know the hardware specs, nvidia's going to sound better
* Zaire **sigh** fine google it is
<LittleMe> Zaire: what question did you have
<LittleMe> usp8riot: maybe, try both & see what you like
<crimsun> usp8riot: the audigys are the best supported cards for most consumers
* Zaire I need to edit the cedega.deb file and get rid of the Xlibs dependencies
<crimsun> Zaire: you can't.
* Zaire sure you can I already extracted the .deb
<sponix> Zaire:  why not just force it to install with no deps ?
<crimsun> dude, no you can.t
<Zaire> http://tom.digitalelite.com/2006_06_09_08_32_00.html
<crimsun> you have to have the /source/ to generate a deb
<Zaire> thats the site that says otherwise
<DoorGunner> hi all
<Zaire> yea you extract the .deb to its basic source and edit the Xlibs stuff out according to that site
<oomph_7> anyone know how to correct this error
<oomph_7> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<oomph_7> i got it while installing KVPNC
<Zaire> I just don't know where to find the xlib dependencies in it
<crimsun> they'd be in debian/control
<Zaire> a k where ever that is in there is the question really
<crimsun> it's in debian/control
<crimsun> you extracted it, didn't you?
<thompa> can anyone confirm why the nvidia may not show after nvidia-glx install?
<thompa> nvidia logo that is
<thompa> is it not there by default?
<Zaire> yea I extracted it but Im trying to find the debian control stuff
<thompa> im still having some graphic issues, now in vesa it says 24 color monitor is 1440x800
<adrigm> nas
<thompa> but i can see mt screen is 1024x768
<thompa> does an lcd need vert. and horiz. refresh rate?
<LittleMe> thompa: what video card/monitor are you using?
<thompa> hi,
<LittleMe> thompa: yes
<crimsun> Zaire: it's in debian/ wherever you chose to extract the deb
<LittleMe> thompa: but the xorg.conf defaults will work (flicker flicker!)
<thompa> im using nvidia 660 128 Ram and westinghouse LCD 1440x900
<Zaire> its the the home folder
<thompa> LittleMe: somethings not right
<thompa> maybe the montitor settings or synch
<Zaire> oddly enough I can run cedega from the extracted source but I can't install it lol
<thompa> if i use nvidia it seems to work but every bnow and then kind of melts a little
<LittleMe> thompa: bring up a command line prompt and type 'gtf 1440x800 85' (for 85 hz vert refresh)
<thompa> its a big problem when doing word processing
<thompa> ok
<LittleMe> thompa: the output will need to go into your xorg.conf file
<LittleMe> make sure your monitor supports 85hz vert refresh (or use higher if your monitor will go higher)
<crimsun> Zaire: what was the command you used to extract it?
<crimsun> Zaire: (the dpkg-deb -x one)
<thompa> LittleMe: it does not give me correct output
<LittleMe> thompa: put the output of gtf in the same section as the Driver "nvidia" section
<thompa> usage only
* Zaire this one dpkg-deb --extract cedegaXXXXXX.deb cedega
<thompa> command works but gives usage
<crimsun> Zaire: the normal one or the small one?
<crimsun> Zaire: because the small one doesn't have a dependency on xlibs
* Zaire the normal one
<crimsun> Zaire: no, use the small one
<crimsun> Zaire: then use the 5.2.2 cpkg update
* Zaire so small one will do essentially what the norm does just without dependencies
<LittleMe> thompa: what does it say?
<thompa> LittleMe: im in vesa now should i change back to nvidia first?
<thompa> usage: gtf x y refresh [-v|--verbose]  [-f|--fbmode]  [-x|--xorgmode] 
<crimsun> Zaire: you're /supposed/ to use the small one according to the instructions -- which you read, correct?
<thompa> etc etc
<LittleMe> thompa: yes sure since nvidia had the same symptom
<thompa> be right back
<Zaire> I didn't see anything about the small one nope
<crimsun> reading instructions is a /good/ thing.
<Zaire> generally lol but I tend to do things as I go along lol
* Zaire crap cedega small seems to think that the norm is installed
<LittleMe> thompa: wb, nvidia working?
<crimsun> Zaire: so remove the normal one.
<thompa> yep
<Zaire> how lol
<LittleMe> now try gtf again
<crimsun> Zaire: apt-get --purge remove cedega
<thompa> LittleMe: gtf 1440x800 85  gives same
<LittleMe> thompa: then try   gtf 1440 800 60
<Zaire> invalid operation cedega
<Zaire> oops nvm
<thompa> my montor is 1440x900
<LittleMe> thompa: gtf 1440 800 85 works for me btw
<Zaire> ok got it
<LittleMe> thompa: OH then try 900 instead of 800
* Zaire thx lol
<thompa> ok thanks for being there
<LittleMe> thompa: use google to find out the refresh rates your monitor supports
<thompa> that worked
<LittleMe> GOOD
<Zaire> ok you gotta be kidding me lol it says the same thing as norm cedega about the Xlibs lol
<thompa> so now paste into xorg?
<LittleMe> thompa: now paste the output of gtf into the xorg.conf file, the same section as Driver "nvidia"
<crimsun> Zaire: um, what version are you installing?
<Zaire> 5.1
<crimsun> Zaire: because 5.2.1 certainly doesn't have a dependency on xlibs
<LittleMe> thompa: put it right under 'Driver "nvidia"' if you like
<thompa> LittleMe: ok, its a great monitor for paperwork, can view 2 docs side by side
<thompa> righto
<LittleMe> thompa: I'm sorry I'm mistaken.  put that line into your "Monitor" section, not the nvidia driver section
<thompa> ok
* Zaire I wonder would it really make any difference if I just ran normal cedega from the extracted source?
<orient2000> my sorces.list is empty I can not get any update what can i do?
<LittleMe> thompa: in xorg.conf find the Section "Screen" part and then add "1440x900" as the first Mode
<thompa> LittleMe: i pasted and removed hashmark,
<Hobbsee> orient2000: you likely spelled it wrong.  i'ts /etc/apt/sources.list
<thompa> but there is still horizsync and vertrefresh
<thompa> LittleMe: do i need those for LCD
<LittleMe> thompa: the modeline overrides the refresh rates, i think
<LittleMe> thompa: i think so yes
* Zaire cause cedega already launched for me from the source
<LittleMe> thompa: i use CRTs though. :)
<thompa> the refresh rates are whats probably messing things up
* Zaire wants dual LCD 19" lol
<LittleMe> thompa: did you add 1440x900 into the Modes line?
<thompa> ok i guess i should r-x
<LittleMe> thompa: r-x what do you mean by that
<thompa>  Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<thompa> is what i got there
<LittleMe> good
<LittleMe> thats 60hz refresh rate (might be flickery but WILL work)
<thompa> its lcd suppoosed to be 60 i think for this one
<thompa> ill test
<LittleMe> working?
<orient2000> id di open it but I could not save because no privilages then I typet sudo -i and password but now I can not gedit .. list
<LittleMe> thompa: working??
<thompa> LittleMe: it seems faster
<thompa> more respnsive
<LittleMe> thompa: working at 1440x900?
<thompa> yes
<LittleMe> GOOD!
<thompa> let me test openoffice first
<thompa> i hope the 60 is correct
<LittleMe> you might be able to go higher.. higher is better usually
<LittleMe> except you don't want to go over your monitor's ability
<LittleMe> thompa: make a backup of your xorg.conf file.  go to /etc/X11 and type 'cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.2006.07.07'
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install the flash player on x64 ?
<LittleMe> thompa: i mean 'sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.2006.07.07'
<thompa> ok
<thompa> openoffice works, no falling letters btw
<LittleMe> wow!
<LittleMe> thompa: you can send me a check or paypal donation plz :)
<thompa> but i never had the problem with kword,
<thompa> LittleMe: thanks
<LittleMe> thompa: yw.
<thompa> i knew it was either xorg or nvidia or openoffice
<thompa> but ive had the same problem on many distros
<thompa> so i guess its the monitor
<LittleMe> thompa: i thought the problem is fixed now?
<thompa> LittleMe: does that sound right that its monitor setting in xorg
<thompa> yes it works
<thompa> thanks again
<LittleMe> thompa: it might be the monitor setting yes
<thompa> i want to make sure i understand the problem
<LittleMe> thompa: we set your resolution to 1440x900 that probably fixed it
<LittleMe> thompa: that's my guess.  your monitor was interpolating a lower resolution which looked bad
<thompa> it was originally 1440x900, but the modeline is new
<LittleMe> OH
<LittleMe> yes then the modeline fixed it
<LittleMe> I don't see why all linux distros don't try to make a gui or automate gtf as we did here
<thompa> what is the gtf that i used?
<LittleMe> thompa: gtf 1440 900 60
<thompa> its not 1005 accurate
<thompa> 100% sry
<LittleMe> why do you say it's not 100% accurate?
<thompa> is it just a hardware detection command?
<LittleMe> "Gtf is a utility for calculating VESA GTF  modes."
<LittleMe> "Generalized Timing Formula"
<thompa> thanks , i just found the man
<thompa> page
<LittleMe> thompa: yes probably your monitor was interpolating an frequency that was not 100% aligned with it
<LittleMe> but I'm not sure about lcd
<thompa> I thought monitors could autosync
<LittleMe> they try
<thompa> this one had some hardware switch to change resol. but it doesnt work too well
* Zaire resigns to getting the cedega update lol
<thompa> LittleMe: ive had enough, gotta sleep....Thanks a gazillion!
<LittleMe> I suggest you enter more modelines for all resolutions you want to use
<LittleMe> yw
<thompa> this lCD is only 1440x900
* Zaire oh yea an thanks for the help crimsun its appreciated
<LittleMe> divide that by two and there's another resolution you can use
<LittleMe> 720x450
<thompa> i can tell its working better by grabing a window and shaking it
<LittleMe> i know what you mean.. nice to see things work smooth & fast
<thompa> no distortion, openGL screensaver work too
<Zaire> yeps dual monitors is sweet lol
<LittleMe> I'm dual monitors now :)
<thompa> what are dual monitors for?
<thompa> i got 2 connections on this nvidia
<LittleMe> for more desktop space :) i have one 21 inch and one 19 inch montior
<Zaire> so you do something on one and monitor stuff on the other like Im doing with IRC lol
<thompa> there is one crt here and one more lcd lying around
<LittleMe> why not use both?
<thompa> how do you switch
<Zaire> spanning is gross lol
<LittleMe> thompa: i can e-mail you entries you need to get twinview working
<orient2000> My update manager do not work. It is closing fast. What can I do? Please help.
<thompa> ive heard about twinview is it worth using?
<LittleMe> yeah the nv 6600 usually has two monitor ports
<LittleMe> YES
<thompa> i can use virtual desktops now
<LittleMe> twinview is great
<Zaire> twinviews actually pretty easy I just got the glx files and config then enabled my drivers and changed the display setting
<LittleMe> virtual desktops aren't the same
<thompa> are both monitors showing the same desktop?
<Zaire> yea this is 2 live desktops that are more or less one and you can move from one monitor to the other easy and smooth
<thompa> like with mouse?
<LittleMe> No. each has it's own desktop space
<LittleMe> you can drag windows from one monitor to the other
<Zaire> yeps mouseand programs
<thompa> cool
<LittleMe> very
<Zaire> thats why I said more or less one
<Zaire> but yes I love dual monitors lol
<thompa> could i watch a movie on one and work on other?
<LittleMe> YES
<thompa> cool
<Zaire> love that part to lol
<LittleMe> but it doesn't work with porn
<thompa> i got a big crt and a 15 inch viewsonic
* Zaire really I have no probs lol
<thompa> right now this is westinghouse 1440x900
<thompa> ha
* Zaire has 2 17" on is hansol and other is sceptre
* Zaire both CRT but I want to go LCD with it
<thompa> the laptop is nvidia also with xgl running
<LittleMe> twinview only works with porn if you enter "option   "pron"  "true" "
<thompa> i gotta take a break this is addictive
<LittleMe> put that into xorg.conf
<thompa> ;}0
<LittleMe> bye
<Zaire> brb lol
<LittleMe> thompa: Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "30.0-86.0"
<LittleMe> thompa: Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "50.0-160.0"
<LittleMe> That's what I use to set my 2nd monitor refresh
<LittleMe> in the device section
<thompa> is it crt what res.?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i compiled amarok beta1 from source, now i want to uninstall it but i dont have the source so cant do "make uninstall" and can remove it with adept , how can i remove it ?
<LittleMe> Yes my 2nd monitor is viewsonic optiquest q95. i use it at 1024x768@85hz
<LittleMe> then in your device section you'll need to enter new metamodes
<LittleMe> Here's what I use
<thompa> mines same resolution viewsonic vp171s
<LittleMe> Option          "MetaModes"     " 1152x864, 1024x768; 1152x864,NULL; 128
<LittleMe> 0x960,NULL; 1024x768,NULL; 1024x768, 1024x768; 800x600, 1152x864; 800x600, 800x6
<LittleMe> 00; 800x600,NULL"
<thompa> that sounds about right to me
<LittleMe> you see how I have resolutions that use commas?  the first entry  1152x864,1024x768 is my default twinview reoslution
<thompa> i cant find any specs on the westinghouse though but so far so good
<thompa> do you use nvidia-settings?
<LittleMe> if you want a mode to only use one monitor (for a game) then use a NULL entry for the 2nd resolution. (see above)
<LittleMe> no except to change anti alias settings or something
<LittleMe> These two entries turn on twinview in xorg.conf (device section)
<LittleMe> Option          "TwinViewOrientation"   "RightOf"
<LittleMe>         Option          "Xinerama"      "on"
<LittleMe> oh put this one first:         Option          "TwinView"      "true"
<thompa> where do you change setting for like clone mode and stuff?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i compiled amarok beta1 from source, now i want to uninstall it but i dont have the source so cant do "make uninstall" and can remove it with adept , how cant i remove it ?
<LittleMe> try google 'twinview clone xorg.conf' or something :)
<_rince_> mrgn
<thompa> i have to cnnect the monitor , clear some clutter
<thompa> LittleMe: thanks im going to copy that
<thompa> take care
<LittleMe> you too,
* Zaire is back lol
<Desh> After following the Wiki guide to using fglrx on my laptop with a Mobility Radeon 9700, fglrxinfo reveals my OpenGL renderer to be mesa3d not ATI, any clues?
<boingolov> vielgus, you hung it down and kill it ;)  if you didn't specify --prefix to configure, it likely installed everything in /usr/local/bin , /usr/local/sbin , /usr/local/lib
<boingolov> hunt even
<boingolov> configure defaults to /usr/local for this very reason
<LittleMe> VieLGuS-KuTaS: I'm not sure.  the manual might say what is installed where, when you do a make install
<boingolov> if amarok uses antoconf (and 99% of current open source projects do), it defaults to /usr/local unless you specified otherwise.  and if you specified otherwise, look otherwise
<LittleMe> boingolov: ahh thanks for that info
* Zaire Yays I got cedega 5.2.1
<LittleMe> nice! what are you going to play?
<Zaire> first halflife 1 and the once I buy it Battle field 2
<LittleMe> there's no HL1 for linux? surprising.
<LittleMe> BF2 is fun.  i've played it a lot
<Zaire> yea I like to play it at Lan parties
<Zaire> but I always have to play off of someone else computer
<nolte> how to configure the cups printserver it always asks for a password but mine doesn't work ?
<LittleMe> http://lhl.linuxgames.com/
<boingolov> nolte, cups from http needs root password, so you'll need to enable root acct to do it that way
<LittleMe> that link is for zaire
<nolte> boingolov: thanks, that helps
<Zaire> cool thx
<LittleMe> if you haven't set root password then open a shell and type 'passwd root'
<boingolov> sudo passwd root even ;)
<LittleMe> yeah
<boingolov> also there was something else I had to do, can't remember, but found info on google
<LittleMe> Zaire: apparently half life/counter strike works with wineX
<LittleMe> so you don't need cedega for that
<Zaire> I can't get cedega to work for some reason says something about an engine update
<LittleMe> Zaire: http://board.iexbeta.com/lofiversion/index.php/t26777.html
<Zaire> .rpm is useless in Kubuntu
<emonkey> alien?
<emonkey> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<LittleMe> Zaire: but the basic idea is that you can get HL 1 working without cedega
<Zaire> yea but I have cedega already
<LittleMe> me I prefer quake 1 to HL 1 because the net code plays better
<LittleMe> ahh true
<boingolov> I would assume that alien will let you simply extract the contents of an rpm without installing.  at that point you should be able to install it in some non-standard place, mebbe /opt
<Zaire> the damn engine update I have is source from what I can tell
<boingolov> or /usr/local
<Zaire> how would I be able to make the source into a deb package?
<fiyawerx> i didn't catch the beginning of this convo, but if you're using something that wants to do make install, you can use 'checkmake' to create a deb out of it
<fiyawerx> i think thats what its called
<Zaire> its the cedega engine update source
<fiyawerx> like to compile something i'd use ./configure, make, then checkmake (replaces make install)
<boingolov> not everything has to be in a packate...
<Zaire> I think
<boingolov> package even
<Zaire> where does cedega install anyway
<boingolov> what I do is put my "experimental" stuff somewhere (definitely not in / or /usr) and leave everything else in the usual places
<Desh_> Can someone help me with my kernel?
<LittleMe> Desh_: ask your question
<fiyawerx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Desh_> Well here is the thing, ls /boot/ gives me two kernel numbers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17385
<Desh_> And I think this may interfere with my fglrx
<Zaire> there got it just didn't look hard enough for the engine file lol
<Zaire> damn 3D acceleration failed on cedega
<unix_infidel> ati 3d blows on linux.
<unix_infidel> even with AMD on the ropes.
<Zaire> I have Nvidia
<unix_infidel> well then you're just whining...because almost everything nvidia has worked flawlessly with linux.
<LittleMe> Desh_: how is it interfering with fglrx
<Zaire> actually Im not whining jerk
<unix_infidel> why are you using fglrx with nvidia?
<Desh_> LittleMe: I dunno, mesa3d keeps being the OpenGL renderer. So I was wondering if maybe that ad anything to do with it?
<unix_infidel> LOL, wow, i must need caffeine...
<LittleMe> Desh_: I don't know about this issue but someone here might
<Zaire> all I did was just state a fact presented to me by cedega
<unix_infidel> Zaire: nah, man i thought you said something totally different...
<unix_infidel> i cant read.
<LittleMe> hehe
* Zaire I get this from the 3D accel test 
<Zaire> Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly.
<Zaire> Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution
<Zaire> and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation
<Desh_> Zaire, ATI card?
<Zaire> XFX Geforce FX 5200
<Zaire> I also get a similar error for the oss sound test on cedega
<nolte> boingolov: thanks again, everything works now :-))
<Zaire> why i not get play option
<Zaire> nvm warcraft 2 finally decided to run the install lol
<boingolov> desh, did you compile the kernel yourself?
<boingolov> also, there is no harm in having multiple kernels in /boot , or multiple references to multiple kernels in /boot/menu.lst
<boingolov> sorry, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zaire> brb
<Zaire> back lol
<alexicon> anyone know about how to get the audiocd:/ protocol working?
<unix_infidel> with mplayer?
<amarokker> can someone tell me why I am getting this 'connection to gmail broken' message all too in kmail?
<amarokker> i have been using gmail with evolution as well- never seen the problem there.
<boingolov> have you tried kicking it?
<amarokker> yes, several times.
<boingolov> there is this most amazing mullet on tv right now.  I'm seriously humbled
<amarokker> pfft. :P
<iceman> Hello
<abattoir> alexicon: install the kdemultimedia-kio-plugins package
<abattoir> sudo apt-get install kdemultimedia-kio-plugins package
<alexicon> cheers abattoir
<abattoir> *sudo apt-get install kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<abattoir> ;)
<italo> I tried to install JDK + netbeans but he appeared msg
<italo>           The launcher "jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin"
<italo>           is not executable for the current user.  Please give
<italo>           execute permission for the current user before
<italo>           attempting to launch the installer.
<jerry> I have a question
<abattoir> italo: try 'sh ./jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin'
<flake> which is a recommended pop3 email program to use with this
<fiyawerx> don't need to sudo that?
<abattoir> fiyawerx: i guess yes...
<Zaire> well other then getting static after the first 10 min of playing war craft 2 it worked fine
<abattoir> italo: append sudo...
<abattoir> sudo sh ./jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin
<abattoir> though i think a regular user installation in the home dir can be performed too
<italo> abattoir: already I tried
<abattoir> italo: even as sudo?
<jerry> I have a question
<abattoir> italo: try 'chmod a+x jdk....blah blah' ;)
<abattoir> italo: then try executing the file
<abattoir> italo: sorry, again i think you should prefix sudo for that
<sysrpl> what is a good linuc gui programming channel?
<sysrpl> linux gui
<flake> is thundermail a good email client for pop3
<nixternal> thunderbird you mean?  it is decent
<nixternal> i am a fan of mutt for command line, and kmail for gui
<flake> doh  yes  thanks
<jerry> I have a question
<abattoir> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jerry> I want a webpage to automatically start in window #2
<abattoir> jerry: :P
<abattoir> jerry: in konqueror
<abattoir> ?
<jerry> in kubuntu
<jerry> Desktop # 2
<abattoir> you mean when ever you start Kubuntu, you want a webpage loaded?
<jerry> ya but in window # 2
<abattoir> jerry: one sec
<abattoir> jerry: Konqueror(Kubuntu's Web Browser)->Settings->Configure Konqueror-Performance->Preloading->Preload an instance....
<abattoir> jerry: i'm not sure how to get it into desktop 2... let me try it out.
<Zaire> ok wth halflife installed but according to the autorun.exe it didn't and the only launchable application visible for it is Sierra Utilities
<flake> i've got mail  :)
<sysrpl> has anyone here installed?
<abattoir> jerry: ok, have you done what i said before?
<LittleMe> sysrpl: look for a KDE channel.. maybe #kde
<jerry> ya
<LittleMe> sysrpl: yeah #kde is populated
<sysrpl> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<sysrpl> found it
<abattoir> jerry: open up a text editor, like kate
<sysrpl> wow aptitude says i have to remove sun-java5-plugin to install that package
<Zaire_inUT2k4> ok damnit now my UT 2004 doesn't have sound again
<sysrpl> does that dound weird to anyone else?
<sysrpl> dound = sound
<abattoir> jerry: http://pastebin.ca/81217
<abattoir> copy that and paste it in kate
<abattoir> replace <your_site> w/ the site you want to open
<jerry> what do I do with that?
<abattoir> save it as konqueror.desktop in /home/user/Autostart/
<abattoir> replace user w/ your username of course
<Zaire_inUT2k4> damnit I had UT working with sound lastnight how the hell could that messup with out me even touching anything
<Zaire_inUT2k4> OMFG now its working again
* Zaire_inUT2k4 bash's head against keyboard repeatedly
<Zaire_inUT2k4> damnit somehow cedega is messing with my audio for my other non cedega using games
<Burne> Hello, go to www.idpz.net/tomytom/BlogXXX.htm :)
<nat_> hi all
<h0e> can some 1 tell me a runecape chat room
<h0e> HELL0
<h0e> how do i make a bot
<h0e> hel00000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<fek> moin
<emonkey> h0e, don't cry... we're here...
<h0e> den help
<h0e> =(
<h0e> how do i make a bot
<emonkey> why do you wan't a bot?
<h0e> to make a room
<h0e> like so i am ao operator
<emonkey> for that dou you don't need a bot
<emonkey> just create a now channel an register the channel
<LittleMe> yeah join #imabot
<boingolov> there are some nice perl modules for bot making
<boingolov> get thee to cpan ;)
<h0e> how do i register channel
<emonkey> h0e, type /msg chanserv help
<emonkey> boingolov, there's no need to have a bot to create a channel...
<boingolov> nope
<h0e> ?
<emonkey> h0e, join a channel that doesn't exist with typing /j #somechannelnameyouwant
<emonkey> then register it with chanserv
<emonkey> aks chanserv for the commands with /msg chanserv help
<h0e> i noe
<h0e> how di u register with chan
<emonkey> with /msg chanserv register
<emonkey> but ask that chanserv with /msg chanserv help register
<emonkey> chanserv is a bot which helps you with all that stuff, just ask him
<h0e> ffs how do i register my name
<emonkey> h0e, with /msg nickserv help register
<emonkey> h0e, you're british?
<h0e> yes
<h0e> lol
* emonkey we'll come to Essex next summer
<h0e> wha?
<emonkey> Essex near London...
<h0e> what do i type cause i dunno wat da fuck i have to type
<h0e> i live in leytonstone
<h0e> and i am moving to higams park
<h0e> thats more essez
<h0e> so what do i typpe
<emonkey> type /msg nickserv register password
<h0e>  type /msg nickserv register urnanny
<h0e> seee
<h0e>  /msg nickserv register urnanny
<h0e> seeeeee
<emonkey> with no space
<emonkey> bevore /msg
<h0e> kk registerd
<h0e> now what doi do to register channel again
<emonkey> ask chanserv: /msg chanserv help register
<h0e> it said this
<h0e> REGISTER <#channel> [password] 
<h0e> what do i put before that
<emonkey> do /msg chanserv register #channelnameyouwant passwordyouwant
<Zaire_inUT2k4> "/chanserv register <#channel> <pass>"
<Zaire_inUT2k4> msg is unnecessary
<h0e> kk done
<h0e> now how do i make bot
<emonkey> Zaire_inUT2k4, in this network yes... but the're others
<Zaire_inUT2k4> Ive forgotten how lol
<h0e> ?
<Zaire_inUT2k4> actually emonkey you can reg a channel without the msg
<Zaire_inUT2k4> I have
<h0e> hello?
* emonkey has never build a bot
<h0e> emonky
<h0e> kk
* h0e said ok
<h0e> ne 1 noe any runecape channels
<h0e> please help
<Zaire> yeps msg not needed I just did a test register
<emonkey> Zaire, in freenode yes, but it's not the only one irc-net
<Zaire> I know but all the ones Ive used were like that
<emonkey> k
<Zaire> then if you want to get rid of the channel you type /chanserv drop <channel> <pass>
<emonkey> There's a net where /cs is enough
<Zaire> cool lol I know a little about IRC but not as much as I used to since I haven't hosted a personal irc server for some time lol
<Zaire> but anyway I gtg to bed have ta get up early l8rs all
<emonkey> good night...
<toni_> Hi ... anybody has a Radeon X800 using Cedega 5.1?
<LittleMe> "Su returned with an error" when I try to enter administrator mode or run adept.  help
<toni_> in console groups ?
<toni_> what does that return ?
<LittleMe> any program that wants to promp for root pswd it seems.. this just started
<toni_> i had that last week because I modified my groups ...
<toni_> users adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin localuser
<LittleMe> hmmm
<toni_> in console type "groups" and we'll see ?
<LittleMe> jj adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<toni_> hm ...
<LittleMe> maybe because i changed my hostname with 'hostname' ???
<LittleMe> ahh
<toni_> ?
<toni_> was the hostname ?
<LittleMe> yeah that was it.  I changed my /etc/host hostname to something else.  i just changed it back. heh
<ernie1207> you changed the hostname in /etc/hostname ... maybe your pc didn't recognize the new hostname
<LittleMe> i did a 'hostname' to change the hostname but that obviously didn't take
<ernie1207> Anybody uses CEDEGA with an ATI ?
<LittleMe> well, after the reboot it tried to go back to the old name.  'hostname' apparently doesn't change any system files like /etc/hostname
<Pupeno> Is it possible that as soon as I enable Xinerama I lots 3D and 2D acceleration (switching back to the mesa implementation) ? (using an Ati card and the fglrx driver)
<LittleMe> ernie1207: not me.  i don't buy ati because their software is known to be of lesser quality
<h0e> hello
<ernie1207> yes ... now I knew that ... because some people told me the ati had now a better compatibility ...
<h0e> any one know any runescape chats
<ernie1207> :(..
<ernie1207> I hoped to find a workaround ... but even the preloading of the mesalibraries didn't do it :( ..
<ernie1207> next time i'll buy a nvidia
<LittleMe> ernie1207: probably a good idea. I would like ati to do better software so competition would be better but.....
<ej_> how do I install themes from kde look?
<ernie1207> which themes ?
<LittleMe> http://kde-look.org
<ej_> the ones you donwload
<ernie1207> yes ... next time ... i m always looking for new drivers ... but it seems that they could not fix the bugs ...
<ernie1207> kde themes, kopete themes ? amarok themes ?
<ej_> kde themes
<ernie1207> kdecontroledit
<LittleMe> ej_: there are most certainly instructions on the kde-look.org site
<tulga> I cannot edit KDE menu. When I check changed menu, it is not changed... where problem?
<ernie1207> don't know how its called in english ...
<ernie1207> can you give me a link ... because there are different theme possibilities
<kuzmaster> hello
<h0e> any one know any runescape chats
<LittleMe> h0e: sounds like a question that people here probably won't know
<ernie1207> http://www.runescapechat.com/forum/ ?
<ernie1207> runescape is free ?
<Pupeno> Is it possible to send windows from one monitor to the other in a non-xinerama set-up ?
<Nit> Hi when I try installed kubuntu on a new partition, when trying to resize the partition it complains about 31 unallocatd clusters or something.  Does anyone know about this problem?
<LittleMe> Pupeno: what do you mean?
<LittleMe> 31 unallocated clusters is not much space. don't worry about it.
<Nit> It won't let me do anything though.
<Nit> It says that message, and won't let me carry on.
<Pupeno> LittleMe: I have a konsole in monitor 1, I want to move it to monitor 2. I am not using xinerama. Is it possible ?
<LittleMe> Pupeno: can you drag the window from one screen to the other?
<LittleMe> Nit: are you trying to resize a windows partition to create room for a new partition for linux?
<Pupeno> LittleMe: no. That is what xinerama provides, among other things, I'd supouse.
<kuzmaster> #adept
<kuzmaster> i mean
<kuzmaster> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Nit> LittleMe: Yes, that's what I'm doing.
<LittleMe> Pupeno: yes you can assign windows to open only on one screen or the other in a few ways
<LittleMe> Nit: i suggest you use soemthing like partition magic to resize ntfs partitions
<Pupeno> LittleMe: mh ? I don't want to assign windows to open in only one screen or the other, I can do that by running the program in one screen or the other, I want to be able to move them.
<LittleMe> Pupeno: oh you can't move them?  is xinerama enabled?
<Nit> Okay thanks LittleMe, I'll try that.
<Nit> Bye.
<LittleMe> Nit: the kubuntu installer or any linux installer won't be able to resize an ntfs partition, to my knowledge
<Pupeno> LittleMe: no, I can't move them, xinerama *in* disabled! (that's why I meant by "non-xinerama set-up").
<LittleMe> oh i see
<LittleMe> Pupeno: is twinview enabled?
<D4m4ge> hello
<LittleMe> hi
<Pupeno> LittleMe: no, that's nvidia specific, I don't have an nvidia card (this is an ati card).
<LittleMe> Pupeno: oh yeah sorry hmmmm
<Pupeno> LittleMe: no problem.
<LittleMe> Pupeno: maybe this will help you http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#ATI
<Pupeno> LittleMe: thank you.
<LittleMe> Pupeno: here was my google search phrase:      ati linux xorg.conf "dual head"
<Pupeno> LittleMe: that is for using mergefb, it seems mergefb only works with the free drivers (ati or radeon) which I'd like to use, but they just don't support my card yet. So I am stuck with fglrx or vesa.
<proog> i cant use the recommended driver for my EPSON Stylus RX425 in Kubuntu... how do i use it? it says that it couldnt find the driver or that i dont have permission to do it. please help me!
<kuzmaster> 
<kuzmaster> !splash-screen
<ubotu> I know nothing about splash-screen
<kuzmaster> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<LittleMe> proog: where did you get the driver?
<proog> i didnt get it... it was already listed
<LittleMe> proog: ahh
<LittleMe> proog: have you set your root password in kubuntu?
<proog> its the same as my user's password... kubuntu is installed to hd :P
<LittleMe> proog: so when you run adept it prompts you for pswd and you enter it and adept works and updates?
<proog> yes
<proog> everything else seems to work fine
<kuzmaster> when ever i try to access the drive that i just
<LittleMe> okay
<LittleMe> did you try to find a driver on the epson site?
<proog> no
<proog> i will
<LittleMe> you could do that or you could see what printer(s) are compatible with yours and try to use those drivers
<proog> yeah, but its strange, it worked in the version before the final LTS release
<LittleMe> proog: I don't know much about linux printing but someone else here might
<kuzmaster> when ever i try to access the drive that i just installed ubuntu dapper drake on, it comes up with this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17394
<kuzmaster> any help?
<LittleMe> what is your /etc/fstab entry for /dev/hdd1
<kuzmaster> hang on
<kuzmaster> ill post it
<LittleMe> also what does "fdisk -l" report?
<kuzmaster> sudo fdisk -l?
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: look at this page (links at bottom of page) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2303028
<kuzmaster> but anyway... my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17396 and output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17397
<easynintendo> can someone help me please?
<emonkey> easynintendo, ask your question, don't ask for help.
<emonkey> I mean just ask...
<easynintendo> i need to recompile my kernel
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: your fstab entry says to load hdd1 as a dos partition but your 'fdisk -l' shows that it is a linux partition
<kuzmaster> ok, so.... what do i do?
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: firstly, backup your /etc/fstab to /etc/fstab.2006.07.07
<kuzmaster> ok, hang on
<kuzmaster> LittleMe, yes
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: change your hdd1 entry in fstab to this:
<LittleMe> "/dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<LittleMe> no quotes
<LittleMe> i think that's right
<kuzmaster> ok
<snikker> easynintendo: look here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064  or here; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<easynintendo> snikker i need to do it for suse, but nobody in #suse is answering
<easynintendo> or talking at all
<kuzmaster> LittleMe, done, now do i try accessing the drive?
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: type "mount -a" to mount all entries in fstab (including our new entry for hdd1)
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> sudo?
<LittleMe> kuzmaster:  i mean 'sudo mount -a'
<LittleMe> yeah
<kuzmaster> ok, thnax
<LittleMe> or mount /media/hdd1
<LittleMe> yw\
<emonkey> easynintendo, do you asked google? I think there are some HowTos to compile a SuSE Kernel
<kuzmaster> should it output anything?
<LittleMe> no[e
<LittleMe> nope
<kuzmaster> ok
<LittleMe> type 'ls /media/hdd1'
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> it works now
<LittleMe> i take paypal donations :)
<LittleMe> feed me please !
<snikker> easynintendo: i don't know what is the easy way for compilie the kernel under suse... btw you can do the classical way...
<LittleMe> kubuntu: nice name
<kuzmaster> stimz, are you in a live cd?
<LittleMe> kuzmaster: glad its working
<stimz> no
<kuzmaster> yeah, same
<stimz> I'm running on VMware
<kuzmaster> ohhhh, ok
<stimz> :D
<stimz> good fun
<stimz> I'm at work running XP, and have Kubuntu on a Virtual Machine!!
<kuzmaster> ive never used it cos i dont have it
<kuzmaster> i wish i had it
<stimz> well I read about it in TUXmagazine
<stimz> you can d/l it for free
<kuzmaster> it would make life a whole lost easire
<kuzmaster> ohh, i thort u had to pay 4 it
<stimz> like I said you can get it for free
<stimz> no
<LittleMe> yeah vmware player is free
<stimz> get this month TTUX mag and it tells you how to do it
<kuzmaster> so google vmware player?
<stimz> awesome stuff
<stimz> yep
<LittleMe> yeah vmware player and look for a kubuntu image
<kuzmaster> yeah well, chances r i cant get ttux mag cos im in australia
<snikker> i've recompiled the kernel with the config file found in /boot, but when it start i don't see nothing, only when xserver start i can see the display... what's mean?
<LittleMe> there are other images too
<stimz> TUX mag is a free online magazine
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhh, thats even better
<stimz> its not a hard copy so to speak
<kuzmaster> ill google that to
<stimz> :D isn't this a great day!
<kuzmaster> lol, yeah!!!!!
<LittleMe> it is!
<stimz> :D
<stimz> Linux rules, I'm now trying to get TASpring. Open Source Total Annihilation but better...
<kuzmaster> yeah, im thinking about putting it on my xbox
<stimz> ?! you can do that?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> !xbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about xbox
<LittleMe> taspring eh? cool!
<kuzmaster> :(
<LittleMe> i loved Total Annihilation back in the 90s
<LittleMe> found the site
<kuzmaster> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<stimz> awesome!! wow, what an awesome day
<kuzmaster> lol
<stimz> there is a iRC room #taspring too, but no one is responding :*(
<LittleMe> wow taspring looks cool
<kuzmaster> the main good think 4 me to day is that i got my ubuntu and kubuntu cds
<kuzmaster> all 20 of them
<stimz> it does!!!
<stimz> wow! download or post?
<kuzmaster> post
<kuzmaster> i downloaded kubuntu 6.06 ages ago
<stimz> The terrain in TAspring is blow-up-able! it looks fantastic
<kuzmaster> but i wanted a post copy of them 2, cos there cool
<LittleMe> building source?
<stimz> great stuff kuz!! Kubuntu and debian has revolutionized my life too..
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> love ubuntu
<kuzmaster> never tried debien
<kuzmaster> tried suse 10.1, but got rid of it cos i couldnt get my wireless card 2 work on it
<stimz> LittleMe: there is word that packages are actually in the pipeline and that someone has build unofficial ones already
<kuzmaster> brb, c if my ubuntu will work
<LittleMe> stimz: well I just downloaded the source to compile.. i love TA
<kuzmaster> actually, ill try booting it with vmware
<stimz> Ubuntu is based on debian, so technically you have tried debian :D, it's good fun, and lives up to the Free Software ethics, but not necessarily easy for the newbie
<stimz> LittleMe: Beat me to it :D enjoy, and let me know I might try it too!!!
<Prakti> Thanx for pointing out TA Spring
<stimz> Okay KUz
<kuzmaster> stimz, i no its based on debian, but i havnt tried debian debian
<LittleMe> I'll compile it later though.  very tired. sun is coming up
<stimz> heheh, ola Little me, buenos noches! so they say...
<stimz> oh i see kuz, ;)
<Gecko> Hey there. I just installed kubuntu and tried to install the nvidia modules. However, I've installed the latest kernel (2.6.15-25-686) and the necessary restricted modules, as well as the other nvidia packages. When I load up X, I get an error about a version mismatch between the nvidia kernel and the glx. I checked out the version bundled with the restricted-modules, and it seems to be the same version as the glx ...
<LittleMe> Here's a cool game i play - TomeNET - http://www.tomenet.net - mutliplayer roguelike RPG.
<Gecko> ... one, so can anyone help me out here?
<kuzmaster> meh, cant be botherd with vmware now
<kuzmaster> brb
<LittleMe> Gecko: did you search the ubuntu forums?
<Gecko> LittleMe: that's a bit hard without X
<LittleMe> can you use a live cd or another computer?
<Gecko> LittleMe: perhaps :)
<LittleMe> try re-installing the nvidia driver.. just a guess
<LittleMe> kubuntu 6.06 is a live cd :)
<LittleMe> Gecko: also, using the live cd, go into your kubunto partition and try to restore an older backup of your /etc/xorg.conf file
<Prakti> I'm going to try to compile TA Spring now. Anyone on it too?
<LittleMe> Prakti: i'll try too
<Prakti> they are using scons as their build-system, very advanced.
<LittleMe> gecko and prakti - Supreme Commander is coming out later this year apparently
<Prakti> interesting
<Prakti> anyone tried glest already=
<Prakti> ?
<LittleMe> Chris (johnson?) the guy who made TA is doing what is basically TA 2
<Gecko> How do I chose which one of the nvidia to load? it has both the legacy and the non-legacy one in restricted modules..
<LittleMe> Gecko: isn't it best to just get X working first?
<LittleMe> try getting the nv driver working
<Prakti> Gecko:  what card do you have?
<serenity> hiho
<Prakti> anything with a force in it should be nvidia
<Prakti> the legacy are imho only for some old tnt-like chipsets.
<serenity> Prakti is right
<Prakti> but it shouldn't be difficult to get evidence on this.
<LittleMe> Prakti: how do I compile it? can't find a makefile
<Prakti> LittleMe:  as i already mentioned: TA Spring uses scons
<Prakti> apt-get install scons
<Prakti> then scons configure
<LittleMe> Prakti: ahhh thanks
<Prakti> Just wait some more time
* Prakti is just gathering the dependencies
<Prakti> Gecko:  did you already have a look at "lspci" ?
<LittleMe> Prakti: do I do scons configure in the taspring_0.72b1 directory?
<Prakti> right
<Prakti> should come up with many dependencies,.... one by one.
<Prakti> I'm just creating a list.
<LittleMe> yeah it wants LibSDL headers..
<LittleMe> So i'll use adept to install them
<LittleMe> right?
<Prakti> nooo
<LittleMe> oh
<Prakti> use the shell
<Prakti> faster to locat
<Prakti> adept is sometimes some nasty slow bitch
<Prakti> you have yakuake?
<edulix> is there any deb package for eclipse 3.2 ?
<edulix> (hi !)
<LittleMe> Prakti: libsdl1.2-dev   ?
<Prakti> I suppose
<Prakti> scons will tell you if this is not right.
<LittleMe> okay thanks
<Prakti> It's doing some version checking too
<LittleMe> Prakti: yes libsdl1.2-dev seems to have worked but now it wants OpenAL heh
<LittleMe> Prakti: hmm openAL is not in the repositories?
<Prakti> LittleMe: Oh no it surely wants some more than that.
<Prakti> because by default all the -dev things are missing in Debian
<Prakti> and so they are in Kubuntu
<stimz> Praki: would you be willing to post a how-to install taspring on the Kubuntu forums, I have to go out, and I'm going to miss all the speak about how to install it :(
<kuzmaster> back
<stimz> :D
<Prakti> LittleMe: sudo apt-get install libopenal-dev libglew-dev libboost-dev libboost-thread-dev libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-regex-dev libdevil-dev
<Prakti> stimz:  Hmm I don't have an account there I suppose.
<kuzmaster> and no luck, ubuntu wont work with my wireless card, but kubuntu will, strange, isnt it?
<LittleMe> wow thanks
<Prakti> LittleMe: there might be more
<stimz> Prakti: do you have one on LinuxQuestions or elsewhere? that I could get to?
<stimz> anyway I have to dash, I will leave this window open so I can see what you responded. Thanks guys, your stars:D
* serenity putted a ubuntu-sticker on his car today
<LittleMe> Prakti: Couldn't find package libopenal-dev
<LittleMe> I guess I need to update my source.list
<Prakti> you might need universe and multiverse
<LittleMe> k
<cain__> chz
<LittleMe> Prakti: multiverse are at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ???
<kuzmaster> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> i love that, it soo easy
<klerfayt> kwriteconfig --key SmoothScrolling --type bool true  -and it is still not enabled?!
<Prakti> kuzmaster: what kind of bot is kubotu ?
<kuzmaster> ummm, dont no
<kuzmaster> one thats really usefull
<Prakti> yeah sure
<kuzmaster> an irc bot?
<Hobbsee> Prakti: kubotu?
<kuzmaster> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Prakti> ah
<Prakti> an infobot
<neuron_> hey
<neuron_> i got a problem with the flash player
<Prakti> LittleMe: I'm into compilation-phase now
<Hobbsee> Prakti: IIRC, a supybot.  the old one was a blootbot.
<neuron_> the flash sites arent looking the way they should
<neuron_> for example http://www.g4tv.com
<LittleMe> Prakti: nice !
<LittleMe> Prakti: installing those packages you suggested
<kuzmaster> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Prakti> neuron_:  the url you submitted works like a charm for me though I have some issues with google-video, but only on Konqueror.
<Prakti> hmm
<neuron_> i already have flash installed, the swfs show up, just not the way they should tho
<neuron_> let me take a screenshot
<LittleMe> Prakti: "Everything seems OK.  Run `scons' now to build."
<Prakti> LittleMe: go for it
<Prakti> everything should go like a charm from now
<neuron_> oh,and when i enter the site the flash doesnt show up, and i get this message: This site requires that JavaScript be enabled and the Flash plug-in be installed. If you already have Macromedia Flash Player 8 installed, then you may continue browsing the site.
<neuron_> i got javascript and the latest flash player from macromedia
<neuron_> its just i dont have flash 8
<Prakti> maybe thats the issue
<neuron_> there is no flash 8 for linux
<Prakti> neuron_:  what browser are you using with flash
<LittleMe> bbiab
<kuzmaster> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neuron_> firefox
<kuzmaster> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<neuron_> http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot81qh.jpg there you go
<Prakti> neuron_:  hmmm never had issues with firefox
<neuron_> me neither
<neuron_> since now
<Lynoure> on kubuntu konquerer is default...
<Prakti> hmmm,...
<Lynoure> Occasionally my firefox does not get saved with the session, but otherwise I've been happy with it
<neuron_> and i got gsfonts installed
<klerfayt> my firefox crashes constantly then flash is used heavily (google video)
<Prakti> LittleMe:  I just ran into problems while doing an scons install
<neuron_> i dont have that kind of priblem
<neuron_> i dont realy care about that flash, but the error message
<franz_> while doing  ./configure  i got the following message:
<Prakti> LittleMe:  I correct: after I did a scons install
<franz_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<neuron_> and i got javascrit and flash installed
<franz_> what can be wrong with C compiler?
<klerfayt> anyone got google video working in konqueror? (it worked in suse10)
<franz_> on a freshly installed kubuntu, while installing a program from a tar.gz i got this message during configure:
<franz_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<franz_> what could it be?
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Hobbsee> franz_: ^
<franz_> could not find that program as a pre-built package
<franz_> Hobbsee, what u mean ?  perplexed?
<Hobbsee> franz_: yeah, it should come back as "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<franz_> Hobbsee, the program is a tool i found on Sourceforge
<Hobbsee> franz_: yeah, type "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" to get the compiler and all that
<franz_> will try  ;-)
<franz_> Hobbsee,   it says : impossible to find build-essentials
<Hobbsee> franz_:  type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" then
* Hobbsee can never remember which thing it is.
<franz_> ok ;-)
<serenity> Hobbsee: it's annoying build-essential(s)
<Hobbsee> serenity: it is, it is...
<franz_> it's downloading now...  thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<serenity> there should be a global alias for build-essential(s)
<serenity> :-)
<Prakti> LittleMe: we are dorks -> http://taspring.clan-sy.com/wiki/SetupGuide
<Prakti> LittleMe: enjoy
<milkspank> an apt-cache search will usually sort that out
<franz_> Hobbsee, now ./configure works fine!  thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> :)
<Prakti> LittleMe: we also need to download the linux-data pack
<wily> hi guys
<wily> i've a strange problem with sd reader
<wily> in kubuntu dapper
<wily> anyone knows something about?
<LittleMe> Prakti: back!
<scheuri> wily: I dont...but it might help to define "strange problem"
<Lynoure> scheuri is right, we still don't have mindreading perfected :)
<wily> simple! i see it in lspci but i've not an icon and dmesg don't read it
<scheuri> Lynoure: you may not, young padawan...;)
<scheuri> Lynoure: I was just being annoying...;)
<Lynoure> scheuri: I might be an old padawan compared to you (wild guess)
<scheuri> Lynoure: uuhh...now we come to define "old" in here...;)
<scheuri> wily: is it build in? or usb?
<TheHighChild> this is going to sound stupid but are there any keyboards that are better in tux than not?
<scheuri> TheHighChild: as in connects to PC? keys?
<TheHighChild> scheuri: I don't want keys that won't work "plug and play" there's enough crap for me to learn besides remapping keys.
<scheuri> TheHighChild: well, if your xconfig is configured correctly, the only key not working natively (as far as I know) is the windows-key
<TheHighChild> scheuri: Ideally it'd be recognzized by tux if there are any special keys, usb2.0 and minimal impact
<Lynoure> TheHighChild: Never yet ran into a keyboard that wouldn't work, but I must admit I haven't been actively looking for difficult ones. I could imagine one's with a build-in trackball being possibly problematic
<LittleMe> Prakti: i'm in & out.  neighbor's cat is here
<blaster999> hi all
<scheuri> TheHighChild: Lynoure is right...and you might have troubles with older distrubutions and USB...but...as of Dapper...I cant think of some
<blaster999> anyone knows where can I get QSA package for kubuntu?
<TheHighChild> Yeah, they all work but I was curious if any worked better than others. I had some crap coming from my Logitech Elite
<scheuri> TheHighChild: this is very likely because there are some minor...glitches...in configuration...
<scheuri> TheHighChild: nothing too serious I guess
<TheHighChild> ok, any sort of linux capability aside, do you guys suggest a keyboard (NOT a kinesis)
<scheuri> TheHighChild: I usually go for logitech stuff...the thinner ones...worked good so far
<TheHighChild> The keyboard I have is about 10 years old and the impact kills my fingers
<Pupeno> any ideas how to reach kapatpult cofiguration window ?
<TheHighChild> alt + space
<wily> i'm become crazy!
<wily> with sd reader
<wily> support is ok
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: that brings up katapult to run a program, how do I reach the fonfiguration window ?
<wily> in lspci i see it
<scheuri> wily: okay...have you checked /var/log/messages?
<wily> but in
<wily> sr 1:0:0:0: Device not ready.
<wily> [17187315.804000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<LionRock> http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/index.htm :D
<wily> repeating error
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: I realized what you meant before I barfed that out, sorry. I don't know but probably if you have it docked in icontray
<scheuri> hmmm
<Pupeno> TheHighChild: alt-space ctrl-c
<Pupeno> (answered in #kde)
<scheuri> Pupeno: thanks
<TheHighChild> Pupeno: bravo, very cool
<TheHighChild> anyone know what the deal was with the ubuntu forums all last night
<alessandro_> Hi
<TheHighChild> Anyone use a wireless keyboard on tux?
<blaster999> TheHighChild: only wireless mouse
<Hobbsee> TheHighChild: down for maintenence?
<kuzmaster> what is the website for TTUX mag?
<TheHighChild> was that it? It just kept asking for a login and pass, which didn't work of course. Oddly enoguh, for gogle's cache as well.
<filo> what is the metod for install skype in 64 bit
<filo> ??
<flake> TASpring?
<LittleMe> TASpring is a Total Annihilation-like game http://taspring.clan-sy.com/
<flake> i see, neat
<wily> guys anyone can help me with sd reader builtin
<wily> ?
<blaster999> wily: notebook?
<wily> yes
<wily> i've many errors
<wily> i see it in lspci
<blaster999> wily: a new one? Or an older model?
<wily> blaster999: new
<flake> i lost my original ta cd
<flake> my friend still has his
<blaster999> wily: hmmm... You might be out of luck - many new cardreaders are unsupported in linux :(
<wily> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<flake> does it run under wine
<alessandro_> How can I install additional fonts in kubuntu?
<alessandro_> times new roman for example
<wily> alessandro come si fa su tutti i sistemi linux
<h3sp4wn> alessandro_: There is a package in multiverse called msttcorefonts or somthing like that
<mongey> how do i set kdm to default via console
<h3sp4wn> mongey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mongey> ty
<alessandro_> thanks
<flake> I just installed TAspring on my C: drive (windows) under kubuntu - should I be afraid?  It didn't ask me for a password plus isn't it read only?
<flake> wine installed it
<root_> buenas
<root_> alguien sabe alguna web para tuenar el kde
<root_> aadir aplicaciones , como un analizador del trafico de la cpu
<root_> o modificar las barras del kde
<Pupeno> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pupeno> root_: no estaras conectado como root no ? eso es una mala idea, muy mala. Deberias usar un usuario standard.
<Pupeno> root_: tambien te recomiendo que preguntes en #kde-es
<LittleMe> Prakti: wow TASpring is amazing
<xanax`> hello/
<r0xz> ehm this i weird, i have a file bittorrent.mo with group and owner "1014"
<Prakti> LittleMe: you surely are right
<Prakti> just getting into it
<Prakti> But I need to work some more on some LaTeX-Report
<LittleMe> Prakti: okay on your report (at work?) .  press F5 in gameplay to follow units in 3rd person perspective. amazing
<LittleMe> Prakti: here are more files http://www.fileuniverse.com/?p=listing&ID=90
<bluesceada> hi
<Prakti> just found them
<Prakti> LittleMe:  will take a look at them tonight
<LittleMe> Prakti: i can't do private msgs yet sorry
<LittleMe> Prakti: okay sounds great maybe I'll see you here after I register and we can play a game
<Prakti> LittleMe: _Truely_ one of the most promising "free" games
<bluesceada> anyone can help me with something tft problems? ... i have a laptop with trident cyberblade i1 graphics, it was winxp on this laptop .. now in kubuntu the whole shown screen seems to be moved to the right side .. i cant see 2 lines of pixels at the right, while on the left side there are 2 black lines
<LittleMe> Prakti: YEAH DEFINITELY.
<beazely> anyone got xgl etc going well with kde?
<bluesceada> also, when i let it show on a monitor it's more to the right shown as to the left... (ok no problem to correct with a crt..)
<bluesceada> so anyone can help me how to get it working on the notebook tft?
<h3sp4wn> What is the default dpi that is used by kubuntu
<bluesceada> i cant correct anything on this tft, so normally the driver should do it correctly, like in win xp
<h3sp4wn> (for fon'tse)
<bluesceada> anyone?
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: 75 ? i think it depends on the display..
<LittleMe> bluesceada: it sounds like you need to put a custom modeline in your xorg.conf. i could be mistaken
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> it's just like a pixel offset or so
<bluesceada> so if i could enter "x-axis correction: -2" or similiar ...
<wily> anyone can help me with sd reader?
<LittleMe> bluesceada: ahh yeah hold a sec
<bluesceada> LittleMe: okay
<bluesceada> wily: what is your problem
<wily> bluesceada: i see it in lspci
<wily> and device works
<bluesceada> but?
<wily> but i've many errors in dmesg
<bluesceada> hm :/
<wily> when i insert an sd in reader
<bluesceada> wily: maybe damaged card or similiar?
<wily> no bluesceada
<bluesceada> hm
<wily> i think
<bluesceada> LittleMe: and, have some hints?
<bluesceada> i read man trident ..
<LittleMe> bluesceada: it's a guess but in your serverlayout section
<LittleMe> Screen         0 "Screen0" 2 0
<LittleMe> see the 2 there, that might move it over 2.. it might not though
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> ok i try
<bluesceada> thanks..
<bluesceada> brb
<LittleMe> k
<LittleMe> yw
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17408
<wily> there are error inserting SD in reader
<wily> please help me
<LittleMe> wily: did you try to google any of those error messages?
<wily> yes
<LittleMe> put quotes around the whole error message, important
<wily> i can't find it
<LittleMe> bluesceada: work?
<bluesceada> re
<wily> bluesceada: i paste my errors
<bluesceada> didnt get it working
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17408
<bluesceada> :/
<bluesceada> no
<bluesceada> wily: ok
<LittleMe> bluesceada: ok make sure screen0 in that text matches your screen identifier
<Fiyawerx> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<bluesceada> hm yeh it does
<LittleMe> bluesceada: hmm
<bluesceada> i quite know some stuff about the xorg.conf
<LittleMe> oh okay
<bluesceada> there is some interesting XvHsync stuff
<bluesceada> Override the default horiz sync value, for xv it's to center the xv imge on the screen
<bluesceada> default is 0
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> i did also try that with -2 and ddidnt help :/
<LittleMe> bluesceada: did you try gtf ?
<bluesceada> what's that
<LittleMe> bluesceada: builds a custom modeline for you. works great
<bluesceada> yeh but what to do with another modeline?
<bluesceada> shouldnt it be something different
<LittleMe> bluesceada: like if you want 1024x768@100hz then you type 'gtf 1024 768 100'
<LittleMe> bluesceada: then you put the line it generates into the 'Monitor' section
<bluesceada> yah
<bluesceada> ok
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17408
<bluesceada> but it is already running at 1024x768 :/
<wily> please help me i need it
<bluesceada> wily: ah yeh sry
<bluesceada> wily: hm what kind of card reader is it?
<bluesceada> google for it
<bluesceada> but the error looks like defective card somehow
<LittleMe> bluesceada: go ahead and generate a custom modeline.. it may fix your issue
<bluesceada> LittleMe: okay.. thanks
<LittleMe> bluesceada:  it did for someone else earlier
<wily> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<bluesceada> LittleMe: ah ok
<bluesceada> wily: there is some database about card readers and other usb storage stuff, i just dont know  the url atm
<bluesceada> you could google for it
<wily> i try it
<wily> thanx
<LittleMe> bluesceada: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143272
<bluesceada> LittleMe: thx
<LittleMe> bluesceada: looks like the modeline may fix it
<bluesceada> hm not so far
<bluesceada> i need to find out what the tft supports, right?
<LittleMe> yes but you can do 60hz by default, that should work
<LittleMe> bluesceada: backup your xorg.conf first
<wily> ok bluesceada
<bluesceada> yeh of course
<wily> i must to wait 2.6.17 kernel
<bluesceada> LittleMe: there is already a 60hz 1024x768 modeline
<bluesceada> wily: oh okay..
<bluesceada> maybe you can build it yourself then
<LittleMe> bluesceada: see what gtf generates anyway for 60hz
<wily> my reader is too young
<bluesceada> LittleMe: yeah i will do
<bluesceada> i try aorund now.. thnaks
<LittleMe> bluesceada: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=12700
<bluesceada> but he has the same graphics hardware
<bluesceada> so there lies the problem probably
<bluesceada> i will find a fix, i'm sure
<bluesceada> thanks for your help
<LittleMe> bluesceada: notice a1phaomega's response on that last link
<bluesceada> k
<_StarScream> hi guys. having some issues with dapper / ibook g3 800/ airport and network manager
<_StarScream> i can use iwlist
<_StarScream> to scan networks
<_StarScream> but they don't appear in network manager
<_StarScream> prior to the last dapper update they did...but they wouldn't allow me to join
<_StarScream> with or without encryption
<_StarScream> any idea how i can debug this ?
<LittleMe> bluesceada: yw.  that last link seems to have the fix
<bluesceada> yeh :)
<bluesceada> thanks
<LittleMe> bluesceada: my google search was :   xorg.conf "screen position"
<bluesceada> ah
<kubuntu_> hi
<kubuntu_> i need hel about gl screensavers
<kubuntu_> i can see the preview but when i try do test the screensaver, i can se only a blank screen...
<emonkey> kubuntu_, maybe you haven't 3d acceleration
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone tried nspluginwrapper (32bit plugins in firefox 64 bit) - Thinking of getting a 64bit box
<emonkey> in this case all 3d screensaver doesn't work
<kubuntu_> emonkey: i don't think so..in past, i had debian and the same laptop..and gl screensavers :D
<bluesceada> LittleMe: seems not to work :(
<sponix> any k9copy users in here ?
<emonkey> kubuntu_, ok... can you try to start the screensaver from a konsole?
<kubuntu_> emonkey: it's not strange thet i can see the preview without open gl card? :)
<kubuntu_> emonkey: i can try
<emonkey> kubuntu_, hm maybe
<LittleMe> bluesceada: sorry about that.. not sure if I can help more
<bluesceada> hm
<bluesceada> :/
<bluesceada> it's ok
<bluesceada> you tried ;-)
<Dunedan|LinuxMac> Does anybody know where networkmanager stores it's configs?
<LittleMe> did you see something near the end of that page about using xvidtune ??
<Mongey> is there an add on or setting for kde so that when you switch desktop, the prgrams in the taskbar change, so that its only the programs in that desktop that are shown in the taskbar
<emonkey> Dunedan|LinuxMac, I think it uses /etc/network/interfaces
<Dunedan|LinuxMac> emonkey: No, that's not the thing I'm searching for. I search for some parameters of networkmanager like "ap_scan"
<LittleMe> bluesceada: did you see near the end of that page about using xvidtune ??
<bluesceada> yeah
<kubuntu_> emonkey: i can start up the GL screensavers clicking on bin files
<bluesceada> but it doesnt work
<LittleMe> k
<emonkey> Dunedan|LinuxMac, maybe in ~/.kde/share/apps
<emonkey> somewhere
<Dunedan|LinuxMac> emonkey: negative. It's also not just a kde app
<Dunedan|LinuxMac> knetworkmanager is the kde frontend
<emonkey> hmk, so I don't know...soryy
<emonkey> no more ideas atm
<kubuntu_> emonkey: i can start up the GL screensavers clicking on bin files..why i can't set them by control system?
<emonkey> kubuntu_, I'm here on a old Laptop without 3D acceleration
<emonkey> so can't try out
<emonkey> only 800MHz... :P
<kubuntu_> eheheh
<kubuntu_> ok
<kubuntu_> thanks
<v3ctor> i'm on a 499MHz lappy right now
<v3ctor> using ssh to conect to my 550MHz desktop at home ;)
<emonkey> v3ctor, k you've won
<emonkey> 
<v3ctor> woohoo
<emonkey> I've got an old 333MHz Acer laptop but the powersupply is dead
<v3ctor> i have a 450MHz compaq laptop...but why bother when i have super 1337 499MHz one
<emonkey> v3ctor, I've got an AMD64 3800+, 2GB RAM, Geforce 6800GT at home... but this my Laptop for mobile working... :P
<slow-motion> hallo
<[GuS] > hey guys
<[GuS] > i want to upload tcl8.5/tk8.5 packages to KUbuntu repositories... where i could get the account in REVU ?
<errpast-wc> Trying to resize a disk partition with QTParted.  "resize" option is greyed out.  I've mounted drive.  Unmounted drive.  Googled a little - most instructions just say "choose resize"
<Bazzi> errpast-wc: what fs?
<errpast-wc> Bazzi - ext3
<Bazzi> you could try using the latest gparted livecd.
<errpast-wc> not mission critical either.  If I lose it, no prob
<errpast-wc> hmm
<errpast-wc> On the QTParted gui, Status is "read only" for /dev/hdc3.  But mount command on command line shows rw.
<errpast-wc> for /dev/hdc3
<Bazzi> weird
<Bazzi> I don't know qtparted well enough though
<errpast-wc> Bazzi: OK, thanks anyway. best
<Bazzi> I just know that it's unmaintained for quite a while and gparted is being actively developped, hence I use gparted
<cox377> is there applications for linux for cleaning etc etc?
<errpast-wc> Bazzi: That's good info.
<errpast-wc> My Knoppix 4 doesn't seem to have gparted, but I'll go in that direction.  Thanks for help
<Bazzi> as I said, there's a livecd just w/ gparted on it
<Bazzi> it doesn't load 500mb of unused tools into your ram =)
<Bazzi> gparted.sf.net
<errpast-wc> Bazzi: Having just downloaded 2 live CDs at 500M plus, gparted live CD is sounding better and better
<errpast-wc> will do
<errpast-wc> thanks
<Bazzi> yep, np
<thomas> hey guys... how can i update to the newest amarok (v. 141) - now v.139 is installed and apt-get says it the latest one?!
<cox377> how do u mount a share drive?
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<abattoir> thomas: ^^^
<cox377> !sharedrive
<ubotu> I know nothing about sharedrive
<cox377> !network drive
<ubotu> I know nothing about network drive
<cox377> !smb
<ubotu> I know nothing about smb
<cox377> basically
<cox377> i wanna be able to open files and stream media from another linux box to this linux box. but it tries to download it first. its running over SMB. But with windows it just streams of the linux boxes as normal
<abattoir> cox377: i dont know much, but maybe you could try the smb:/ kioslave in konqueror?
<Kr4t05> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Kr4t05> Which library would that be in?
<h3sp4wn> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<cristiano> hello everybody. i'm using gimp2.2 but i am unable to find any "bold" option when in the text-tool: how to do some bold text?
<thomas> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<thomas> i don't get it to install the newest version - how do i have to enter the path with apt-get??
<v3ctor> i had to remove a repo that had the beta version before 1.4.1 would install
<Kr4t05> wewt! Thanks @ h3sp4wn
<cristiano> no help about my "bold"?!?
<omeow> thomas: You can just add the repository via adept's manage repositories interface.
<abattoir> cristiano: maybe @ #gimp ?
<cristiano> mmm i'll try there, lol ^^
<thomas> omeow: now it works.. thx a lot
<omeow> You're welcome.
<thomas> btw, is there an audio-player like foobar2000 for linux?
<gnomefreak> thomas: not sure i would run anything called foobar
<abattoir> lol, FUBAR
<gnomefreak> thomas: dont know what it is but pick a media player of your choice there are many to choose from
<thomas> well, it is a highly-customizeable player (you need some time to get into it, but than you don't want any other player ;))
<thomas> forums.foobar2000.org / foobar2000.org
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Fiyawerx> ping!
<umar> hi everyone
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<Wanderer> that wn't help
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> anyone can help in playing real streaming on firefox?
<umar> then how can i listen music online?
<gnomefreak> umar: stop repeating
<mindspin> !ubotu tell umar about restricted
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu tell umar about restricted
<gnomefreak> !restricted > umar
<OlliK> umar: don't spam the channel. You can ask the question once
<gnomefreak> umar: read your pm please
<copsewood> Having sound problems with Kubuntu - hardware works OK on Mandriva
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell me about games
<Kr4t05> !tell me about games
<Kr4t05> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<emonkey> !restricted > emonkey
<copsewood> Anyone able to help me debug sound problem ?
<Kr4t05> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<copsewood> thanks will check
<umar> how can i play real media online
<llutz> hi
<umar> i wana listen song online but it says cant access port 554
<umar> how can i open access for port 554
<serveri> hi
<serveri> Who can help me to set locale?
<umar> help me in playing real music online
<serveri> I can't set locale to ru_RU.CP1251
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<morrow> seems like you flooded the realserver and now it doesn't want to talk to you
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<umar> i've installed real plugin for firefox but it doesn't help it says cant access port 554
<ljl> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<morrow> like the rest here now
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@210.2.149.4]  by Hobbsee
* umar was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> ouch
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<serveri> I can't set locale
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not a problem :)
<Hagbard_Ub> hey
<serveri> Hey
<Hagbard_Ub> what's the command to acces the settings manager?
<Pupeno-> I have just plugged in some speakers and I hear and almost steady beeping that changes frequency from beep to beep. Any ideas ?
<Hagbard_Ub> not that in the menu
<LjL> Hagbard_Ub: i'm not sure that's the one you mean, but "kcontrol"
<Hagbard_Ub> LjL, ahh
<Hagbard_Ub> that one
<Hagbard_Ub> that oen it was :D
<Hagbard_Ub> thanks dude :D
<ccc_> stop it
<LjL> Pupeno-: could be your motherboard's alarm that's saying something's overheating
<LjL> Pupeno-: does it sound a bit like a siren? i.e. lowtone-hightone-lowtone etc without interruption?
<Pupeno-> LjL: it has interruptions, otherwise it is like a siren.
<Hagbard_Ub> Electric Six - Gay bar
<Hagbard_Ub> Electric Six - Gay bar
<Hagbard_Ub> aaahh
<LjL> Pupeno-: you said you plugged in speakers -- so it's not your internal PC beeper. do you *have* an internal PC beeper at all?
<Pupeno-> LjL: it happens in three different Kubuntu boxes (all of them) that I have here.
<LjL> hm
<Pupeno-> LjL: ther are not. I might have, I don't know.
<LjL> Pupeno-: does it stop if, in KMix, you mute the PC Speaker slider?
<Pupeno-> LjL: I don't have one. It mutes if I lower PCM or headphones (where the speakers are connected).
<LjL> Pupeno-: ok, so i'm not sure what that could be, but i'd rather exclude the overheating alarm
<Pupeno-> on one of them now it is a tick, tick, tick...quite stady (it's like that in two notebooks).
<LjL> Pupeno-: could it just be some kind of interference?
<LjL> Pupeno-: did you crank the *speakers* (not the KMix) volume up a lot?
<Pupeno-> LjL: it happened in three different computers , two of them notebooks, one of them unplugged. The notebooks where tested in different buildings (three blocks appart), this includes external speakers and internal speakers.
<stimz> anyone have VMware experience?
<Pupeno-> if it is interference it has to be boiling my brain as well.
<LjL> Pupeno-: i'm really clueless then
<Pupeno-> I'd say it is definitely software.
<LjL> Pupeno-: if your soundcard(s) has the capability of recording its own output  (it's usually the "Capture" slider on the "Input" tab of KMix), you could record this noise and upload it on the Internet. so at least perhaps somebody can guess what kind of thing it is
<Pupeno-> killing arts didn't help.
<Pupeno-> so, it is deeper.
<Pupeno-> I'll try that.
<Pupeno-> hint, closing kmix turned the ticking into beeping.
<Mr> quick question: how do I tell what version of Xorg I have?
<LjL> Mr: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<Mr> thanks!
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> i have a problem with a trident card + tft
<bluesceada> it seems to just exist either in newer xorg stuff or in ubuntu
<bluesceada> because some older knoppix works
<bluesceada> when i set the same modelines etc. the tft keeps black
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Pupeno-> Ha! it was kwifimanager accoustic scanner (thanks lsof!!!) :)
<Pupeno-> now, that was a tricky one
<larson9999> the only problem is linux costs too much.
<LjL> oh
<larson9999> and the licenses are too restrictive
<LjL> ...err?
<LjL> linux *costs*?
<hidemef> Many Bothans died to bring you Linux
<llutz> larson9999:  "too restrictive" compared to what?
* dr_willis makes a TrollOS
<Bazzi> <slashdot>+4 flamebait</slashdot>
<larson9999> and i forgot, they won't send me free cds
<craig> larson9999: larson9999 = troll
<larson9999> craig: nah, just goofing off
<craig> oh funny!!
<larson9999> just trying to figure out with all of that going for it, why everyone doesn't use linux
<dr_willis> If the OS dont have the app you want to run... its useless. :)
<larson9999> i'm helping though.  i quit supporting my friends and family who run windows.
<dr_willis> of course if you are 'work' oriented, vs 'app'  oriented... linux can do most eveyr job you need to do.
<lunitik> larson9999: most people don't care enough about their computer to bother installing a different OS on it... there's already one on the system, and it does what they want...
<LjL> because they don't know about, because they feel it's complex, because it doesn't have their favorite programs, because they find the interface klunky, because they don't feel any urge to move from windows
<LjL> and possibly other reasons
<LjL> oh, and because of games
<lunitik> LjL: meh... god invented game consoles for that purpose
<julien> Bon bein je reviendrai lundi avec le DVD
<llutz> lunitik: but pope forgot people to tell
<lunitik> julien: English?
<Pupeno-> How do I make arts with xine-engine use my second soun card (the good one instead of the on-board one) ?
<ninHer> hi all
<LjL> lunitik: hm, i'm not a gamer myself, but i don't really see why i should shell out money for a console when i have a computer that is more powerful.
<julien> French: from Arras
<Alextremo> I speak spanish, somebody can tell me a program channel ?
<LjL> julien: you should speak english here
<LjL> but if you prefer to speak french, there are channels for that
<julien> yes I can
<LjL> !fr
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<larson9999> errr, i don't really get that.  there are plenty of games for linux.  i suppose that the same people who think my sb16 sucks also think the games on linux suck.  to be fair, it's not what it should be but the gaming side of linux isn't as bad as it's touted.
<larson9999> and it's getting better all the time.
<ninHer> he said spanish not french......not the same
<ninHer> ;-)
<LjL> ninHer: thank you, i know they're not the same. but then Alextremo said "<Alextremo> I speak spanish, somebody can tell me a program channel ?"  --- at least assuming he meant an IRC channel
<larson9999> the OSS side of windows is getting better too.
<dr_willis> actually the next gen of consoles are amazing powerfull. :P but you cant just download games for them..
<dr_willis> I wish someone would come out with somtiung about like a PSP - but totally GPL'd
<lunitik> Pupeno-: you actually use the first soundcard at all? because easiest way is to throw 'blacklist moduleoffirstcard' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and throw 'moduleofsecondcard' into /etc/modules
<ninHer> Alextremo:  /list
<LjL> err, i'm not sure /list is a good command to use
<LjL> something's telling me it'd easily get you disconnected
<ninHer> not sure
<ninHer> or /list prog*
<lunitik> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lunitik> Alextremo: thats what you meant?
<ninHer> and i would add ......in spanish
<larson9999> i told my 16 year old, i'd gladly buy him some $50 games as soon as he finishes all the games in the linux game tomb that are rated 4 or better.
<lunitik> larson9999: Linux Game Tomb?
<larson9999> he got a shot in though because he started with a commercial game :)
<dr_willis> Tome :)
<dr_willis> Rocks N Diamonds Rules!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> have him finish Nethack.
* lunitik wonders why Konqi can't handle redirects very well... and is slow as hell on some Forum's  :(
<charlie5> actually there is also a Linux Game Tomb ... just found it on google :)
<charlie5> but its a dead link :(
<larson9999> the game tomb has link to the linux game tome
<lunitik> All well and good being the most standards compliant web browser around (Acid test results proves this...) ... but being unusably slow is kind of counter productive  :(
<larson9999> charlie5: it's not a dead link
<larson9999> charlie5: oh wait, that's a different link i have
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> Not a XXX misspelled porn site eh?
<LjL> lunitik: it's not really slow itself... it's just, as you said, problematic with some sites. perhaps it has to do with javascript
<larson9999> lol this site i use has it mispelled and i guess i never noticed: http://www.linuxnotepad.net.nz/aggregator/sources/6
<lunitik> LjL: also, Konqi's way of loading pages (load everything, then display wrt images etc..) makes for a perception of even more slowness  :(
<charlie5> larson9999: :) ... thats the one
<LjL> lunitik: well, that's subjective really. some people might perceive that as faster
<lunitik> LjL: I don't understand how they might come to that conclusion?
<lunitik> LjL: Konqi has a habbit of not displaying _anything_ until all attributes on the site are loaded...
<lunitik> LjL: so, unless you look at the progress bar etc... you'd think its doing _nothing_ at all
<lunitik> LjL: how might this come across as faster?
<snake> hello
<lunitik> !hi snake
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi snake
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> I know nothing about botslap
<lunitik> :(
<lunitik> snake: sup, need help with something?
<snake> I can't get my Logitech USB Headset 350 to work
* lunitik ponders "USB Headset" ...
<lunitik> idgi
<snake> Apps like Skype give me the error "Problem with sound device"
<lunitik> snake: this person seems to have a clue? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=381918
<lunitik> strange he doesn't note anything about device modules though... but then its USB, udev is supposed to be able to load it.....
<snake> i saw that page already. done quite a it of googling about the subject
<snake> the channels aren't muted, they come up in KMix but no programs except KDE can actually use the hs
<snake> amaroK, xine doesn't find any sound devices
<lunitik> snake: Skype pretty much sucks (next version won't apparently) ... it only supports OSS, no ALSA... this is obsolete technology...
<snake> so are you suggesting I should download the new 1.3 beta?
<Nick1> I'm trying to burn the Kubuntu ISO on to a cd using CDburnXP. However when I put the ISO on there, and boot the cd from disc, I get a Caldera DR-DOS error. What could be going wrong?
<lunitik> snake: Xine should work... you install 'libarts1-xine' ?
<LjL> lunitik: well if, in the end, the page finishes loading faster, that *is* faster (i'm not saying that it does, or that it always does). so i could certainly understand it being percieved as faster -- since it is -- even though i can also understand perceived slowness, since you wait more before you start seeing anything
<lunitik> snake: maybe Xine and aRts are arguing over the device?
<snake> no, sorry i'm still fairly noob when it comes to Linux
<lunitik> snake: I'm saying 1.3 beta supports ALSA ... thus will likely be more convenient to use... take from that what you will...
<snake> ye ok, i'll download that then
* lunitik prefers native things like kphone
<snake> I've got too many people on Skype
<snake> 38 contacts
<lunitik> snake: ever tried the Skype plugin for Kopete?
<snake> nope
<snake> as I said, i'm still fairly new to Linux
<snake> I'll look into it then, thanks
<lunitik> snake: that'd use KDE's evironment (including arts etc...) for Skype... I can't really speak on its reliability though  :(
<lunitik> snake: you did say the headset works in KDE, just not Skype and Xine though, correct?
<snake> it only works in KDE, no other programs
<lunitik> snake: definatly install libarts1-xine to resolve Xine issues either way though
<snake> KDE's startup chime and error messages work, that's it
<snake> alright, can i just apt-get that?
<LjL> snake: well, that's usually what is meant by "install"
<snake> ok
<snake> :-)
<LjL> apt-get, or aptitude, or whatever you prefer
<lunitik> snake: sudo aptitude install libarts1-xine libxine-extracodecs  (need universe and multiverse)
<snake> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lunitik> snake: you have dpkg or adept active?
<lunitik> or apt itself somewhere...
<snake> adept
<lunitik> snake: only one app at a time can access dpkg package functions
<snake> ok, i closed it
<lunitik> snake: kill adept, or use adept to install those 2 packages
<termy> hello
<Daxie> hi
<snake> I killed adept and it still gives me the same error
<omeow> snake; sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<snake> hold on, got it sry
<snake> another error now:
<snake> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libarts1-xine"
<snake> No candidate version found for libxine-extracodecs
<lunitik> snake: grrr.. I told you, you need universe and multiverse to be active
<copsewood> Still having sound problems. Device detected by apps, tried all advice found on-line and given here. Hardware OK
<termy> i have a little problem, i cantt change the screensice, my monitor can max 1280x800 (laptop whitscreen 15,4") but the max sreen in kde is 1024x768 :( who can help me?
<lunitik> snake: edit /etc/apt/sources.list ... add 'universe multiverse' to the first line you see that ends in 'main restricted'
<LjL> termy: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", among the many questions (most of which you can answer with the defaults) there are ones about resolution.
<lunitik> snake: then 'aptitude update; aptitude install libarts1-xine libxine-extracodecs'
<termy> ok thx i try it
<lunitik> LjL: that doesn't help, Ubuntu defaults it to ask only "High priority" questions...
<copsewood> Anyone able to help with sound problem ?
<lunitik> LjL: on default Ubuntu systems... it'd show him no questions at all
<LjL> lunitik: uh... are you sure? that's advice that's been given for ages, and surely not just by me
<BKaj> Howdy
<lunitik> termy: before you try it... sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf ... change priority of questions to at least "medium"
<lunitik> LjL: try it there right now... you'll get no questions
<LjL> lunitik: i have that set up to priosity less than "High". and yet dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg certainly *does* ask me questions
<LjL> no, i *will* get questions. always did. and still do
<LjL> lunitik: please "man dpkg-reconfigure"
<LjL> lunitik: -pvalue, --priority=value     Specify the minimum priority of question that will be displayed.  dpkg-reconfigure normally shows low priority questions no matter what your default priority is. See debconf(7) for a list.
<snake> alright it's busy updating (sudo aptitude update)
<lunitik> LjL: ok... I don't see those options in the advice you gave...
<LjL> lunitik: what options?
<LjL> lunitik: read that again.
<lunitik> LjL: and the reason you get questions is because you don't have it set to only ask "high" priority stuff
<LjL> lunitik: it's saying that, by default, dpkg-reconfigure will ask *all* questions *no matter* what priority is set up as default
<lunitik> LjL: read the line you told snake again... tyia
<LjL> lunitik: that line's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and it will work.
<lunitik> LjL: Ubuntu's default is not the same as Debian's default
<LjL> lunitik: but i'm asking that dpkg-reconfigure DOES NOT CARE ABOUT THE DEFAULT
<lunitik> LjL: that line will ask no questions... set debconf to "High" and try again
<LjL> lunitik: it's what the man page plainly says
<snake> lunitik: i've got those packages installed
<lunitik> LjL: Change the option to High again, which is Ubuntu's default... and try again... tyia
<lunitik> snake: awesome... restart anything using Xine... and see if you get any further  :)
<LjL> lunitik: i've just tried changing that option to High, then did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. it worked. then i tried Critical, and did it again. it worked. then Low, tried again, and it worked.
<LjL> lunitik: perhaps, just perhaps, you're simply mistaken?
<lunitik> LjL: I'm not mistaken...
<LjL> lunitik: ok then, you're not mistaken.
<lunitik> LjL: how long you been using Debian based distro's?
<LjL> lunitik: 6 years
* lunitik shakes head
<LjL> lunitik: look, smart man. you just told me to run "dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and set to High, and you told me that "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" would not ask me questions anymore. IT STILL DOES
<LjL> can you get that? IT STILL DOES
<lunitik> LjL: without telling it to ask me questions... debconf has never asked me questions on Ubuntu...
<snake> lunitik: xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers
<lunitik> snake: it works via arts though?
<LjL> lunitik: when you say Ubuntu, do you mean Kubuntu, or do you actually mean Ubuntu? (not that it should matter, but still)
<lunitik> LjL: both... same base system... Kubuntu is just working on KDE packages
<snake> lunitik: via arts?
<LjL> lunitik: might have different defaults though. but again, i don't really think it would. just a thought.
<monomaniacpat> has anyone here used an analogue joystick before??
<serveri> How to compile DBD::Sybase withot sybase?
<lunitik> snake: Kmenu > System Settings > Personal > Sound & Multimedia > Sound System ... click "Test"
* lunitik prefers Settings menu item for configuration, but most don't use it  :(
<lunitik> s/Settings menu item/Settings applet/
<fgdrtv> SuyyBot ...
<snake> hmmm now kde isn't even giving sound
<snake> and my light on my hs is off
<lunitik> snake: more than one sound card in system?
<lunitik> (I think you already said there was?)
<LjL> lunitik: anyway, what's your interpretation of the phrase in the dpkg-reconfigure man page that says "dpkg-reconfigure normally shows low priority questions no matter what your default priority is" ? either i cannot read english, or that is saying that it will always ask low priority (which, of course, means everything from critical to low) no matter what you tell debconf to do normally
<snake> no, i disabled my ac'97 in my bios
<lunitik> LjL: I'd say someone should talk to Joey about changing it
<lunitik> snake: lspci | grep audio
<lunitik> snake: is the kernel actually ignoring it? (how many entries are returned)
<snake> 0
<LjL> lunitik: or maybe not, because it seems to be accurate for my system. who's saying that it's *my* system that's broken and not yours?
<thompa> is there a program i can use to extract part of a dvd?
<lunitik> snake: hmm... thats bad
<thompa> theres a screensaver in one dvd i want to use
<snake> do i need to mount audio devices?
<lunitik> snake: if lspci doesn't see it... its pointless to do so...
<snake> thing is that my usb headset's light is now off but it was on earlier
<lunitik> (unless said headset is all you use for sound?)
<lunitik> snake: try unpluggin and plugging back in?
<lunitik> its pnp so might fix it...
<snake> nope
<lunitik> LjL: meh... I'm done arguing... if you really want enlightenment... joeyh in #debian-boot
<snake> ./dev/dsp is also missing now
<lunitik> snake: yes, it would be... the kernel doesn't know about your soundcard right now
<snake> any chance that rebooting would fix that?
<lunitik> snake: perhaps
<snake> i'll brb then, gonna reboot
<lunitik> snake: what I told you would have had no effect on the sound card though... I didn't have you touch the device... it just decided it doesn't like you  :P
<snake> :(
<snake> then it's back to suse for me then ;p *jokes*
<lunitik> snake: I'd be using SUSE if it had apollon packages  :/
<snake> that went straight over my head
<snake> be back now
<lunitik> snake: haha... apt-cache show apollon
<BKaj> Suse Clunks ...Yast sucks !
<lunitik> BKaj: beats the hell out of kde-guidance
<BKaj> well lunitik , my experience was differnt than yours then cuz the new 10.1 is a friggin mess!
<postangcslv> The new SUSE package manager was so slow it was almost useless
* lunitik uses smartpm on SUSE  :/
<postangcslv> nice features though
<BKaj> looking at pclinuxos ...anyone try it ?
<lunitik> The maintainer of which works for Canonical, so smartpm is likely to become the default for *Ubuntu soon also
<lunitik> BKaj: its Mandriva with a tweaked interface and an unmaintained package manager
<BKaj> it uses synaptic
<lunitik> BKaj: apt4rpm is dead
<postangcslv> I liked PCLinuxOS but it's been outpaced lately by ubuntu,kubuntu
<lunitik> BKaj: of course, you can use Mandriva apt repo's via smartpm though
<BKaj> so lunitik , what's the best distro in your opine ?
<lunitik> BKaj: yet to be determined... today... Kubuntu  :P
<dj_baggio> !tvcard
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvcard
<lunitik> dj_baggio: tvtime ... kdetv
<dj_baggio> ok :)
<dj_baggio> !tvtime
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvtime
<dj_baggio> ooo :)
<dj_baggio> !kdetv
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdetv
<lunitik> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<Bennner> hi, i desinstalled some software from adept, and since, when i restarted i have no k-menu, the quickstart bar is still there but no kde menu and no taskbar ;(
<lunitik> !info kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: KDE application to watch TV on the desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1277 kB, installed size 5048 kB
<snake> lo again
<lunitik> snake: sup
<dj_baggio> si, but I need something about configuration :)
<snake> lunitik: no luck
<lunitik> Bennner: umm... right click panel > add applet > Taskbar and KMenu?
<lunitik> snake: shitty
<snake> lunitik: at least the light is on now though
<lunitik> dj_baggio: just install kdetv ... it should Just Work afaik
<dj_baggio> lunitik: nope...i have problems with saa7134...especailly with my tuner :/
<coma_> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coma_> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn
<snake> lol
<coma_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lunitik> coma_: /msg ubotu
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I chek my exact motherboard version
<DjDarkman> ?
<Bennner> lunitik: ohh.. only that! thanks you it worked
<lunitik> DjDarkman: /proc contains all info your kernel knows about your system
<DjDarkman> yes lunitik but witch 'file' contains my motherboard version?
<JabberWokky> Quick easy question: Does the Kubuntu CD iso contain an installer for the server version of Ubuntu (I know the DVD iso does... I just need to point somebody at the right image to download to set up a server)
<llutz> DjDarkman: no one. open case, search for lables, read
<snake> lunitik: thanks for all your help so far, i have to go. I'll come back later
<monomaniacpat> join /xbox-linux
<lunitik> snake: you're welcome...
<Pupeno> What's the policy in Kubuntu towards sound ? I see that arts is installed and running yet amarok was installed only with the xine engine. I'd like to stick to the default if it works.
<Pupeno> JabberWokky: I think it doesn't. The alternate ISOs do. But I am not 100% sure.
<thompa> BKaj: ive used pclinux os for a year now on one machine
<lunitik> Pupeno-: you need 'libarts1-xine and libxine-extracodecs' to have amarok working
<JabberWokky> Pupeno: Thanks.  I need to point them toward an iso they can burn, and I'm not 100% sure they have a DVD burner.
<thompa> the next .9* release should be interesting
<Pupeno> lunitik: why aren't they just included in Kubuntu ?
<Pupeno> lunitik: I mean, in the default install.
<thompa> how can i rip part of a dvd?
<postangcslv> Pupeno: licensing issues
<Pupeno> JabberWokky: I think, for installing a server, the alternate cd is a safe bet. I was told it is the old installer.
<thompa> i want to try and make a screensaver
<lunitik> Pupeno-: libxine-extracodecs has legal issues... libarts1-xine really should be though... *cough* Riddell *cough*
<thompa> or maybe just have it loop a section
<Pupeno> postangcslv: then, why do I need them if I only want to play oggs ?
<DARTHMIKE> lunitik are you here?
<lunitik> DARTHMIKE: yes
<Riddell> lunitik: hmm?
<DARTHMIKE> what do you think of  pclinuxos
<lunitik> Pupeno-: libxine-extracodecs is what postangcslv is talking about... thats not needed if you want to play oggs
<JabberWokky> Pupeno: Well, the DVD gives the option.  We're going from SUSE after a hardware crash last night, or I'd mail them one.  Thanks for the info... it gives me somewhere to start.
<thompa> pclinuxos and mepis have real player, here you only have to install it
<lunitik> Riddell: libarts1-xine isn't installed by default with Kubuntu... why is this? any reason, or just an oversite?
<lunitik> oversight?
<Riddell> lunitik: it's not used
<thompa> none of the linux players in any distro will play all the files realplayer does
<lunitik> Riddell: umm... Amarok and Kaffeine do not play sounds without it installed....
<DARTHMIKE> what about VLC
<thompa> nope
<thompa> all of the bbc is out
<thompa> which is like 100 stations
<hidemef> DARTHMIKE: vlc can't play real's secret formats.
<DARTHMIKE> i dont have realplayer installed and im playing mp3 from amrok right now
<Riddell> lunitik: works for me
<hidemef> Sites that only have realvideo should be shot
<DARTHMIKE> yea
<slow-motion> re
<thompa> whats up with the BBC then
<hidemef> thompa: They should be shot
<thompa> they were supposed to create their own player
<thompa> or is that it,
<DARTHMIKE> lunitik, have you used pclinuxos?
<thompa> i have
<Pupeno> Riddell: if arts is running and amarok uses xine and xine uses the decive directly, then, there's a conflict, do you disagree ?
<trylinux> i have
<lunitik> Riddell: strange... here Amarok always complains it can't access device (on account of arts using it)
<Pupeno> I even installed libarts1-xine and it doesn't (yet) work.
<thompa> it plays the streaming radio out of box
<thompa> so does mepis
<GullyFoyle> just a general hardware question: i'm about to set up a home wireless network. anyone know what brand of wireless router/card works well with kubuntu/linux?
<thompa> they both have real player setup already
<lunitik> Riddell: would be ok if dmix was used by default... but it doesn't appear to be
<llutz> GullyFoyle: at least all using Atheros chipsets (madwifi driver)
<Riddell> yeah, it'll depend on the sound driver being able to do multiple connections
<thompa> there are some issues though in the other distros which cause some players to over ride others
<postangcslv> DARTHMIKE: PCLinuxOS is good - (K)ubuntu better imho
<thompa> so in kubuntu the real player install is better
<GullyFoyle> llutz: so read the specs carefully,eh?
<sysrpl> is there a linux equivalent of windows movie maker?
<llutz> GullyFoyle: yes, if you can get them
<wilfredH> hi folks, ssh keeps giving me 'port 22: connection refused'. Can anyone help?
<trylinux> PCLinuxOS rules. :D
<DARTHMIKE> PCLinuxOS awesome in my openine, never trying kubuntu
<DARTHMIKE> opinion*
<lunitik> Riddell: imo, you should include libarts1-xine by default, its small, and makes less assumptions
<llutz> wilfredH: sshd running?
<postangcslv> DARTHMIKE: then why ask?
* Pupeno agrees with lunitik.
<DARTHMIKE> well to each his own distro
<wilfredH> llutz: I don't know. how do I check?
<llutz> wilfredH: ps aux   on desired server
<GullyFoyle> llutz: i try to buy thehardware that is linux compatible first, rather than futz around later trying to make it work
<DARTHMIKE> but still sometimes is better to actually try a distro than say bs about it
* lunitik notes that DARTHMIKE is obviously a troll, so should be ignored
<Pupeno> lunitik: I have installed libarts1-xine, yet amarok complains "Sorry, the 'xine-engine' could not be loaded, instead we have loaded the 'void-engine'".
<wilfredH> llutz: nope.
<llutz> GullyFoyle: it's the best way to do but on wlan-hardware not so easy. the manufs change chipsets in their product without announcing etc.pp.
<lunitik> Pupeno: restarted Amarok after installing that package?
<llutz> wilfredH: /etc/init.d/ssh start      on the server
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: better that, buy hardware from vendors that are free software friendly (it is harder, but better for... well... all of us... mostly).
<Pupeno> lunitik: yes, several times. As well as arts.
<sysrpl> is there a linux equivalent of windows movie maker? if so what is the package name?
<wilfredH> llutz: running, but same error
<llutz> wilfredH: check server config
<lunitik> Pupeno: strange... only difference here is I have libxine-extracodecs installed (shouldn't be needed) and libxine1c2
<Pupeno> sysrpl: I don't know what windows movie maker does, if you say that, maybe some people in here will be able to help.
* DARTHMIKE notes that lunitik is a fucking asshole and should actually use a distro then just say shit like PCLinuxOS is Mandriva with a tweaked interface and an unmaintained package manager
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<thompa> sysrpl: thats what i need
<wilfredH> llutz: anywhere I can find a good tutorial?
<Pupeno> lunitik: I have libxine-extracedcs as well. let's install libxine1c2
<sysrpl> windows movie maker allows you to edit together movie and audio clips with titles and transitions outputing to a variety of bandwidth and file formats
<thompa> guess ill google it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Hobbsee: he's gone
<Hobbsee> nice
<Pupeno> I have just bought a wireless network card. I went to the shop, I copied the model numbers of all of them, went home, find one that worked, went shop, picked it up, and voila! (in fact, that particular firmware didn't work, so I returned it and picked another one based on the atheros widget, works like a charm).
<thompa> dvd rip
<sysrpl> Pupeno: did that help you?
<thompa> thats whay i need anyway
<nalioth> i love it when they curse and run.  it shows great character
<thompa> found it
<lunitik> Pupeno: actually... shouldn't be that either... says its a transitional package... depending on libxine-main1 and -extracodecs (extracodecs should depend -main1?)
<trylinux> lunitik did you say all that?
<Pupeno> lunitik: I am noticing that.
<Pupeno> sysrpl: what do you mean ?
<lunitik> Pupeno: I'm not sure... my soundcard is crap, and dmix isn't being used here... Amarok is currently happily playing a last.fm stream though
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: which model?  wasnt a netgear card, was it?
<Pupeno> any other ideas before I install the amarok arts engine which will just work.
<sysrpl> Pupeno: i mean windows movie maker allows you to edit together movie and audio clips with titles and transitions outputing to a variety of bandwidth and file formats
<lunitik> Pupeno: you have more than one soundcard on the system?
<sysrpl> Pupeno: i  was asking if iinux has a package like that
<thompa> anyway if real player was included already here, it would cause more problems, kubuntu is much cleaner
<usama> hi all
<lunitik> trylinux: all what?
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: the first one was a netgear, all the revisions of that particular board worked except the one I bought. Then I bought a better (and more expensive) d-link.
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: check madwifi.sf.net for more info.
<dr_willis> its so fun when these media-players under windows like to fight with each other for association with all your files. :)
<sysrpl> Pupeno: ?
<usama> during the installation of kubuntu, i get the error: critical error during ped_disk_new!, can anyone help me?
<Pupeno> sysrpl: don't ask me, I don't do video so I don't have any idea, if you ask generally, maybe someone will know.
<thompa> kaffeine would in the other distros pclos mepis over ride real plaer content, so i had to remove it next
<postangcslv> sysrpl: avidemux,cinelerra, many more... search freshmeat
<sysrpl> i was asking generally
<Pupeno> sysrpl: also, for such a particular problem, try the mailing list.
<sysrpl> ty
<lunitik> dr_willis: software does what its told... you simply clicked "assosiate with media files"
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: heh, i thought so.  they're brilliant for that.  not.
<Pupeno> sysrpl: sorry, I can't keep up with everything.
<lunitik> dr_willis: or simply didn't unclick it
<thompa> totally broke everything, wireless support in both was also poor
<dr_willis> lunitik,  not really they decided to do it theirselfs in many cases.
<GullyFoyle> llutz: so i went to the atheros website and looked up their partners that use their chipsets. for example, this one http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WPN824.php. is that a good strategy?
<lunitik> dr_willis: KDE media players do that same thing
<Pupeno> lunitik: only one card here.
<dr_willis> lunitik,  i perfer good old xmms - i must be a luddite. :)
<lunitik> Pupeno: sorry then, I'm not sure what could be wrong  :(
<thompa> using mandrakes control center sucks, it always gives errors
<Pupeno> ok.
<lunitik> dr_willis: I despise XMMS with a passion
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: that's a router, not a board.
* Pupeno is with lunitik in that. xmms (and winamp) gui are among the worst I ever seen.
<usama> can anyone help me about that ped_disk_new error?
<thompa> the only porbelm ive had here is with a montor setting in xorg
<llutz> GullyFoyle: APs/routers are not that critical like pcmcia/usb/pci-devices.
<dr_willis> i must be weird.. i select all, randomize.. play.. let it run.. rarely ever even touch it for days on end. :)
<lunitik> dr_willis: see, your needs are scarce, so its fine for you...
<GullyFoyle> llutz: ah so make sure the pci card is workable most importanlty, eh?
<thompa> ok naybody using dvdrip?
<Pupeno> dr_willis: you could do that with a program with a better gui and reduce your pain on those days you touch it ;)
<dr_willis> Pupeno,  what pain :)
<dr_willis> I would like to find a 'talking clock' under linux.
<lunitik> dr_willis: its file chooser is still GTK1.2 (a tool kit I hate almost more than motif) its buttons are tiny, so I have to concentrate to actually hit them etc
<dr_willis> i got this "Strong Bad's time machine" clock that says the time for windows. :) im just soo used to it.
<jihi> hello
<GullyFoyle> llutz: is a PCI card preferable to a USB? or vice versa? does it matter?
<Pupeno> lunitik: something is wrong here, I installed other engines and they don't show up...
<lunitik> dr_willis: try using XMMS on a 15 inch monitor @ 1400x1050 resolution... and tell me XMMS is fine  :P
<llutz> GullyFoyle: yes, so have a look on madwifi.org or sites like that to find well supported devices. after that you can chose your AP/router
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: I'd go for a PCI card over a USB device *always*.
<dr_willis> amazing thing about File Choosers - the Computer world has had over 20+ years in designing file selection interfaces... and still cant agree on a good way to do it.. My old AMIGA had better File Rquestors then many windows/linux apps.
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: only consider USB if you plan to move it between computers very often.
<lunitik> Pupeno: I don't know... I aways just install the packages I told you, and voila
<llutz> GullyFoyle: i would prefer pci, but it depends on your hardware setup.
<dr_willis> lunitik,  using a 15 in monitor at that res is the problem. :_
<dr_willis> :)
* dr_willis hooks up to his Plasma tv.
<postangcslv> lunitik: anything with that combo - big headache
<GullyFoyle> llutz: just for 2 desktops at the moment
<lunitik> dr_willis: no... applications that use bitmapped interfaces are the problem
<llutz> GullyFoyle: no chance to cables?
<dr_willis> my 15 In PC monitor - is being used as a LCD tv. :)
<llutz> for
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: are you going to connect two PCs with wireless or you are going to share one wireless card with the two PCs ?
<lunitik> postangcslv: no, everything is fine on my system... I just don't use unscallable apps...
<GullyFoyle> llutz: i could get away with one cabled, but the other i definitley need wireless.
<jihi> when i boot, everytime fsck checks my Fat32 partition and thats take much time, how can i disable that ?
<llutz> GullyFoyle: ok then you'll need wireless ;)
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: cable want you want, use wirelles for the rest. Get a switch/router with wireless support and 4 ports or so.
<postangcslv> lunitik: I need glasses I guess :)
<Pupeno> I mean, replace "want" with "can".
<llutz> GullyFoyle: always remember: wireless is f*ing slow
<llutz> GullyFoyle: it's OK for internet but the hell for file exchange etc.
<lunitik> postangcslv: you wouldn't need glasses on my system... this isn't Winblows, widgets scale in Qt
<lunitik> (and GTK)
<Pupeno> and more unreliable than cables, and polutes the RF spectrum.
<postangcslv> lunitik: but its the text thats the problem
<Pupeno> postangcslv: text size can be changed in Kubuntu.
<lunitik> postangcslv: I set all fonts to Size 10 "DejaVu Sans Condensed" and everything is fine
<Pupeno> postangcslv: in System Settings. I use an unbelivable high resolution and big fonts, they look so nice this way.
<Pupeno> I can't see the dots.
<GullyFoyle> Pupeno: so a wirless frontend for MythTV would probably be useless? too slow?
<postangcslv> lunitik: yeah - I'm forced to scale up the fonts too
<lunitik> postangcslv: I do kinda need classes for regular Windows elements in the only Wine application I use though - PokerStars.NET
<postangcslv> lunitik: PokerStars works under wine? uh oh!
<lunitik> postangcslv: I'd do that anyways... Size 10 DejaVu Condensed Sans is the smallest that gives me nice fonts in my OS X style top bar
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: I don't really know. I'd say give it a try and I'd say it'll work. Most streaming today is very, very tuned so most wireless links should be enough.
<lunitik> postangcslv: yes... very very well  :P
<postangcslv> hmmm - next stop
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: But when you drag and drop 20 GB of Oggs into the other computer... don't expect the same as if you had a GB ethernet there ;)
<lunitik> postangcslv: also... bottem panel, smallest I can make that with nice icons is 28 pixels
<lunitik> postangcslv: also, in my last statement, where I said nice fonts... I meant nice icons also
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: personally, I have to yet find a case when network is not fast enough (and I do use wireless), but that is that if I make a backup of my HD and it takes two or three hours, I don't mind. I can wait.
<Pupeno> brb.
<thompa> why does my dvd device say hdc?
<thompa> in dvdrip it looks for dev/dvd
<coma_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gnomefreak> thompa: because hda and hdb were taken?
<jeff_> ellow
<gnomefreak> thompa: /dev/dvd can still be hdc
<thompa> but my other drive does not show up
<gnomefreak> thompa: yes i know i remember you from yesterday
<gnomefreak> TheHighChild: make sure the IDE cable is good and the connecter is good
<jeff_> anyone gotten baghira to run ?
<lunitik> grrr... anyone knows how to make KMail seperate out of Kontact when run via Kontact?
<thompa> oh those are the media folders nevermind
<postangcslv> lunitik: "seperate out"?
<lunitik> postangcslv: make it standalone...
<thompa> there are /dev and /media , i forgot
<jeff_> nevermind i just found in adept :)
<postangcslv> lunitik: not really - I run systray icon for easy access just to kmail
<lunitik> postangcslv: short of running kmail by itself... is there any way to keep it alive and kill kontact?
<lunitik> postangcslv: that doesn't really do what you mention (at least not via 3.5.3) ... it just pulls up kontact and shows a kmail icon
<postangcslv> lunitik: your right - only use Kmail so never bothered me
<jeff_> im very new to linux and was wondering how to install a theme for kubunutu since i just accessed and download baghira
<lunitik> postangcslv: btw, current desktop: http://members.cox.net/lunitik/screenshot.png
<jeff_> and it iinstalled but im looking on how to apply the theme
<lunitik> postangcslv: perhaps those fonts look huge to you?
<thompa> dvdrip still cant open anything
<Pupeno> now trying with xine... seems to be playing but I hear no sound.... all volumes at maximum.
<postangcslv> lunitik: pretty big
<lunitik> postangcslv: here, they are perfect  :P
<postangcslv> lunitik: unfortunately I don't have monitor that I can drive to that kind of res
<lunitik> postangcslv: actually though, my screen seems like a lower resolution...
<Howdy125> thomas, got libdvdcss2 installed ?
<zeegeek> I did a fresh install and my wireless network card connected to the router well, the DNS servers in resolv.conf were the same as in Windows, but I couldn't visit websites via URL, only ip address worked.
<lunitik> postangcslv: what kind of video card? I use the crap 'sis' driver... and it works  :/
<lunitik> postangcslv: my monitor is pretty standard...
<postangcslv> lunitik: NVidia something - built on MB but pretty nice - shitty dell monitor though my LCD broke
<Howdy125> thompa, got libdvdcss2 installed ?
<lunitik> (Samsung SyncMaster 750s)
<LinFX> Howdy Howdy125, thompa
<Hard_Wired> has anyone had problems installing vmware player?
<Howdy125> Howdy back LinFX  .. :)
<lunitik> Howdy125: thats not required for data on DVD's
<postangcslv> lunitik: great 3D on the card
<Pupeno> There seems to be a problem at the alsa level "Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults."
<thompa> Howdy125: howdy
<lunitik> thompa: sudo aptitude install libdvdread0 (I think its 0... maybe 4? search for dvdread)
<Hard_Wired> I sucessfully installed vmware player but it seems part of it didn't install, as whenever I try to install or remove anything I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17428
* Howdy125 thinks lunitik is a lunitik  .. :)
<lunitik> Pupeno: your card is set up?
<Howdy125> Howdy back thompa
<Pupeno> it was... yesterday or so.
<thompa> Howdy125: installed earlear already
<Pupeno> lunitik: how do you set it up nowadays ? alsaconf ?
<Howdy125> thompa, okie dokie ...
<thompa> dvd play fine but i would like to see the menu screensaver part only
<thompa> as a file
<lunitik> Pupeno: nope... just 'modprobe snd-usuallysamethingasoss'
<LinFX> l8r
<lunitik> Pupeno: alsaconf is obsolete
<thompa> i guess i should just play the dvd is all at that part
<lunitik> Pupeno: and, afaik, isn't even in the Ubuntu archives
<Howdy125> cya LinFX
<thompa> i wanted to rip that file
<Pupeno> lunitik: that's what I thought.
<thompa> maybe if i find the file with konqeror first
<lunitik> thompa: you didn't even try just mounting the DVD and copying over files?
<lunitik> thompa: thats all 'ripping' really is anyways  :/
<Pupeno> lunitik: I have plenty of sound modules loaded.
<thompa> i opened it in konqeror and found one extra file not on the dvd
<thompa> bu i cant find the intro menu file
<Pupeno> I am going to reboot, that might help
<Pupeno> Thanks.
<lunitik> Pupeno: you tried just 'aplay'?
<thompa> none of the others are viewable only one storyboard short film
<lunitik> Pupeno: kill arts etc... it'd check if alsa is working, and whether its arts that being annoying  :)
<lunitik> Pupeno: Kubuntu puts an audio file in ~/Examples ... so just try playing that
<thompa> lunitik: i think i need an advanced dvd player that will tell me what stream im looking at
<thompa> so i can then copy it
<lunitik> thompa: DVD video? I thought this was data?
<Pupeno> lunitik: I am going to restart, something is wrong with the audio and I have to restart anyway... thanks (I'll be back latter, from home).
<thompa> there are seperate files in the dvd
<thompa> at least konqeror show this
<lunitik> thompa: I'd install kmplayer if I was you... and libdvdcss2 mplayer-nogui from debian-multimedia.org (although people say thats not smart...)
<yanis> when I use kmenu as the type menu in kbfx it's displayed for a sec and then it dissapears..can anybody help me?
<lunitik> thompa: oh... and 'regionset' ...
<thompa> lunitik: thanks for the link
<thompa> all the restricted formats are installed
<lunitik> thompa: if you're in the US, you need to set regionset to use region 1
<lunitik> thompa: irrelivant, xine and gstreamer suck at playing DVD's
<jaro> Does anybody wanna help me regarding the LCD  - SCreen ?
<thompa> im using vlc
<lunitik> thompa: mplayer is the only thing I've gotten to play DVD's on Linux
<thompa> lunitik: xine works fine here
<lunitik> thompa: KMplayer > Kaffeine either way though
<thompa> mplayer has actually never worked
<lunitik> thompa: obviously, because you've gotten the DVD to play!
<dr_willis> i tend to just rip dvd to  video files. :P
<thompa> whatever comes first
<lunitik> thompa: mplayer just requires you to setup regionset, and always works
<lunitik> dr_willis: I tend to just play my movies  :/
<thompa> it played some films sometimes but too many errors
<lunitik> dr_willis: screw loading them to harddrive just to play them  :/
<thompa> vlc and real player and xine, also i use kcd
<dr_willis> lunitik,  i like to archive my porn.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> so i can cut/paste/edit - the good bits
<Howdy125> Good one dr_willis
<larson9999> several dvd players work here
* lunitik uses mplayer + w32codecs + libdvdcss2 + regionset ... and never ever has issues with DVD's
<thompa> dr_willis: how do you rip to video?
<thompa> dr_willis: id appreciate a tip
<dr_willis> Heck ive bought dvd players (real hardware ones for the tv) that dont want to play 1/2 the dvd's i got.
<lunitik> thompa: mencoder  :P
<thompa> all i want is the screen saver
<lunitik> thompa: which kmplayer gives you easy access to!
<dr_willis> thompa,  i used "dvd::rip" and  menucoder.. not sure if it was a front end to menucoder or not.
<thompa> i bought the dvd anyway
<lunitik> Riddell: hmm, any chance of using KMplayer instead of Kaffeine in next Kubuntu btw? Its so much nicer, and already used for Konqi plugins!
<thompa> dr_willis: i got dvdrip installed but get a permission error
<dr_willis> thompa,  time to try sudo? :P no clue.
<lunitik> Riddell: as you know, can use gstreamer, mplayer, and xine... nicer interface though imo
<thompa> dr_willis: lol could that be it
<thompa> it opens without sudo still
<lunitik> Riddell: only bad thing about KMplayer is it uses a new instance for every link gotten from the net... Kaffeine's interface has gone down hill though...
<thompa> dr_willis: do you start in dvdrip by just " open directory" ?
<dr_willis> thompa,  not used it in ages.. dont rember. :)
<lunitik> Riddell: actually... my preference is irrelivant... I'll likely be going back to Debian soon... but Kmplayer is certainly better than Kaffeine
<thompa> im going to try memcoder
<dr_willis> Ive been tempted to try out Gentoo again.. but heck - i dont do much real work anyway.. so no need to go through the effort.
* lunitik just wanted to try his Kubuntu Shipit CD, and try Kerry... but isn't using it as much as he thought he would  :/
<gnomefreak> didnt kmplayer and gmplayer merge to just mplayer?
<lunitik> gnomefreak: no
<nico8481> hi
<lunitik> gnomefreak: gmplayer is only player that comes with 'mplayer' afaik
<gnomefreak> oh ok
* lunitik mutters something about that pos being GTK 1.2 too  :|
<gnomefreak> lol
* lunitik wonders why someone with 'gnome' in their username would be in #kubuntu
<kdefreak> better?
<lunitik> kdefreak: hah... sure  :P
<v3ctor> name is  kind redundant also :)
<lunitik> kdefreak: I get kinda twitchy when I see that word... the project tries to decide things for me, I don't like that  :(
<lunitik> Gnome is great for business though, don't get me wrong... just makes a crap desktop for home use
* kdefreak finds gnome more ummm configureable than kde
<lunitik> kdefreak: haha
<lunitik> kdefreak: what can't you configure in KDE?  :/
<kdefreak> but i dont like one more than other
<kdefreak> its harder to install say themes
<lunitik> kdefreak: hmm... thats somewhat true...
<kdefreak> somewhat?
<kdefreak> lol
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install <theme name>
<v3ctor> hehe
<kdefreak> v3ctor: lol
<lunitik> kdefreak: lipstik and crystal are packaged for Debian though, so I never have to compile my own
<lunitik> kdefreak: any that are worth a damn are compiled for Debian...
<kdefreak> i dont know i got one id like to use in all my DE's just havent figured kde out yet
<lunitik> v3ctor: with gnome, you just uncompress tar.gz files... and throw the result into ~/.themes
<v3ctor> kdefreak: but it works ;)
<lunitik> v3ctor: KDE, you have to compile it
<kdefreak> lunitik: not even that hard
<lunitik> kdefreak: ?
<dr_willis> some kde themms have  parts that need compiled i thoiught.. not all.
<kdefreak> lunitik: system>prefferences>themes>install theme
<kdefreak> ^^ gnoem
<LjL> i suppose that's because KDE "themes" are actually engines, i.e. programs. though i thought GTK themes were too
<kdefreak> gnome
<LjL> styles, actually
<lunitik> kdefreak: system > preferences > themes ... drag n drop ... if you like doing things via gui when you don't have to  :/
<kdefreak> LjL: iirc gtk =engine (theme uses) qt = engine
<lunitik> LjL: Clearlooks in an engine
<kdefreak> lunitik: true
<appalooza> hello how can help a fench new user ?
<LjL> kdefreak, lunitik: hm, but then, if GTK themes are engines too, how would that be that you don't need to compile anything?
<appalooza> who
<LjL> !fre
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> I know nothing about fre
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kdefreak> i see it as example clearlooks needs say gtk to run
<LjL> well, of course it needs GTK, it's a GTK theme... :o)
<lunitik> LjL: because the files in the tar.gz are already prepared?
<kdefreak> clearlooks may not need gtk but it needs something to run on
<LjL> lunitik: prepared for what? if they are *compiled*, then ok, but they would only work on x86...
<kdefreak> GTK is not a theme  there are some that are named GTK-themes or whatever
<LjL> GTK is not a theme, of course not. it's a GUI toolkit
<kdefreak> GTK is a library
<LjL> and clearlooks, as far as i know, is a GTK theme.
<appalooza> are they other channel to chat ?
<lunitik> LjL: I honestly don't know the workings of the tar.gz file... but kdefreak is correct... installing such things is _FAR_ easier via Gnome
<kdefreak> yep theme that runs on GTK thats why i think GTK is engine in a sense
<LjL> appalooza: #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic are the main ubuntu-related channels
<kdefreak> appalooza: #kubuntu-offtopic
<appalooza> ok thanks
* kdefreak uses apt/aptitude to install things most of time ;)
<lunitik> LjL: wrt it being easier to install themes on gnome...
<lunitik> kdefreak: thats all well and good... if what you want is packaged  :P
<v3ctor> i usually just uses peices of themes
<kdefreak> lunitik: even if not like example e17 ive been fudging with this for over 24 hours
<lunitik> although... apt-get build-dep some-qt-theme would make it easy to install any theme also... just compile... and voila
* kdefreak brb smoke
<lunitik> by default though, kde themes won't even compile 90% of the time with just 'build-essential' installed... so its cumbersome if no one uploads it to Debian/Ubuntu
<lunitik> Like I said though, most worthwhile themes _are_ uploaded... so its kinda moot
<v3ctor> agreed
<lunitik> I'm confused how that even came up though... I asked kdefreak what he can't configure... not what was difficult for him...
<benkong2> if I install kubuntu-desktop on my perfectly working ubuntu laptop will it break my network manager?
<lunitik> benkong2: nope... won't even touch network manager without you installing knetworkmanager  ;)
<Alextremo> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<benkong2> lunitik: will nm still work? in the KDE environment?
<lunitik> benkong2: which I highly recommend btw... and wouldn't break anything
<benkong2> lunitik: you recommend kubuntu?
<lunitik> benkong2: it'll work... but you won't get an interface for it without knetworkmanager
<lunitik> benkong2: I recommend you install knetworkmanager if you plan on installing kubuntu on a laptop... yes
<grizzly> hi
<benkong2> ok I'll investigate further. I noticed that networkmanager works in FC5 I think in KDE
<grizzly> oops sry
<lunitik> benkong2: like I said... it'd work... because its a system daemon...
<benkong2> lunitik: ok thanks...off to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> benkong2: you currently undoubtedly have an entry for it in your gnome panel system tray however... and for this functionality in KDE, you need knetworkmanager
<flo> how can y i change from gdm to kdm?
<benkong2> lunitik: on installing now
<lunitik> flo: throw '/usr/bin/kdm' into /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<LjL> flo: just install kdm (or gdm), it'll ask which one you want to use. otherwise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<flo> thx
<lunitik> flo: just the text ... the file doesn't exist by default, so yes you'll have to edit it
<lunitik> umm... I think thats supposed to be 'default-display-manager' actually
<flo> k
<lunitik> flo: what LjL said would work too, if debconf decides to ask you
* lunitik thinks his method is easier though... :P
<flo> i have gnome that's broken and i'm using kubuntu, i'vd made a bit of a mess and now i'm tring to solve that, thx anyway
<lunitik> flo: yes... according to my /etc/init.d/kdm... DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE=/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lunitik> flo: so I was right second time  :)
<lunitik> flo: /etc/init.d/gdm even states clearly that it was stolen from kdm, so it'll be the same thing  :)
<LjL> lunitik: it's a "High" priority question, so yes, wether you're right or not about dpkg-reconfigure following debconf's default
<lunitik> LjL: its still a handy file to know about... incase he wants to go back... rather edit one charactor than run debconf again
<LjL> well, debconf is there to make things easier and more organized, in theory
<LjL> anyway i was just responding to the "if debconf decides to ask you"
<lunitik> LjL: editing files yourself is faster... and I know why you stated it  :P
<lunitik> LjL: I also know it would be asked... however it was intended as a joke... no need to rehash  ;)
<LjL> sure, and if you're not experienced enough and edit it wrongly, you end up with a broken system than you aren't able to restore, since you can't even reach X again :)
<lunitik> LjL: even your method would be done via a TUI  :/
<LjL> yes, but it's more foolproof. you can't really lock yourself out of X through it
<LjL> if, instead, you specify something wrong in /etc/X11/default-display-manager, that can happen
<LjL> (or course you *can* still access X, but you have to know how)
<lunitik> LjL: if you're a fool... no Debian based system is for you...
<lunitik> LjL: if you're curious enough to install Linux, you ought to take the time to learn
<LjL> that's not the position we usually take in #ubuntu or #kubuntu - people sometimes do mistakes, when they do we help them, and we try to teach them to use tools that make making mistakes harder
<LjL> ubuntu is not debian, and the philosophy of the Ubuntu support channels is not debian's support channels
<lunitik> LjL: thats why I'll likely be going back to Debian soon
<zorglu1> yep it seems like a 'mine is bigger' war
<kvarchil> lol
<zorglu1> lunitik: we are all happy you found what you needed
<user->  You cant learn linux without editing files
<yanis> I am getting this when I try to install kde-dev http://pastebin.ca/81563
<user->  and making mistakes!
<lunitik> LjL: Ubuntu basically takes the position "Users are morons"... Debian takes the position "Users are not morons"
<LjL> user-: yes, and you can't use a computer without knowing what a logic gate is. not.
<lunitik> LjL: its kinda like the KDE vs GNOME positions
<LjL> lunitik: no, ubuntu takes the position that "users may or may not be inexperienced"
<zorglu1> lunitik: you stated your opinion multiple time. why repeat it ?
<zorglu1> guys can you stop this religious war now ?
<LjL> ok
<lunitik> zorglu1: no one is making you pay attn
<LjL> lunitik: no one is, but still we're being offtopic here
<zorglu1> LjL: thanks
<lunitik> LjL: we are talking about Kubuntu... how is it offtopic?  :(
* jbrouhard is a convert from Gentoo LInux to Kubuntu...
<zorglu1> lunitik: this is a help channel here. religious war are offtopic
<Kreuger> I just booted and my resolution is at 680*432 or something. When I try to change it, nothing happens. I have my desired resolution still in xorg.conf
<Kreuger> how come I cant select any other
<jbrouhard> I don't think ubuntu is "for morons" per se.  It *DOES* have the best hardware support i've seen.  Many kudos to the Kubuntu devs
<zorglu1> lunitik: there is a special #kubuntu-offtopic for all topic unrelated to helping people
<zorglu1> jbrouhard: no need to feed this :)
* v3ctor hides all of the troll snax
<jbrouhard> zorglu1: Thought i'd give kubuntu some praise, but ok ;)
<Kreuger> anyone
<lunitik> jbrouhard: Kubuntu uses discover1 and udev ... it just gives you access to binary drivers in the installer  :/
<zorglu1> lunitik: can you please stop ?
<lunitik> zorglu1: nope
<zorglu1> (19:27:48) Kreuger: I just booted and my resolution is at 680*432 or something. When I try to change it, nothing happens. I have my desired resolution still in xorg.conf <- anybody knows the answer to this one ?
<kvarchil> keep on :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lunitik> Kreuger: your display Driver is set correctly?
<LjL> (and #ubuntu-offtopic,. which is generally way more populated)
<jbrouhard> zorglu1, Kreuger: that sounds vaguely familiar.. i don't remember what I did to fix mine :(
<lunitik> Kreuger: you can force it by removing all resolutions other than the one you want in the file if you are sure
<Kreuger> alright, I'll give it a try. any ideas as to why it did that? I didn't change anything
<lunitik> Kreuger: if its using vesa (which seems to be default) though, then you want to change that
<lunitik> Kreuger: probably because its using vesa
<LjL> or maybe because X thinks that the monitor won't support the desired resolution's high refresh rate?
<lunitik> Kreuger: the Live CD install method doesn't have good methods for resolution configuration
<v3ctor> vesa == uber generic video driver
<Kreuger> I didnt use the live cd
<Kreuger> I had breezy then upgraded during the beta of dapper and it's been fine til now
<v3ctor> only driver worse than vesa is the SIS driver
<jbrouhard> *notes he got 1280x1024 using vesa before...
<Kreuger> I was using the default driver
<jbrouhard> but that was at 60 hz
<scheuri> hi all
<lunitik> Kreuger: look in the file... if the driver for your card seems correct, then just do what I said about forcing it
<Kreuger> then a week or 2 ago I switched the the glz
<Kreuger> glx*
<lunitik> v3ctor: I use the SiS driver... it supports larger resolutions
<LjL> Kreuger: i assume that ctrl alt + and ctrl alt - don't get you the resolution you want?
<Kreuger> you're right LjL
<Kreuger> i'll be right back
<lunitik> blah
<lunitik> $50 says Kreuger changes the wrong section
<sysrpl> http://svg.codebot.org/?svg=31
<sotired> anybody play legends?
<lunitik> s/section/selection/
<LjL> screen resolutions and refresh rates should definitely be made saner to set
<lunitik> LjL: kde-guidance is only way in Kubuntu via GUI...
<Kreuger> removing the others worked, Im back to the right resolution
<Kreuger> thanks
<sotired> when i installed legends the sound worked....now it doesnt,..but only for that game. any suggestions?
<LjL> lunitik: yeah, and it leaves more than a bit to be desired
<lunitik> sotired: does it work again if you 'pkill -9 artsd' and try the game again?
<sotired> lemme check
<gatekeeper> lunitik: $50 just gone up in smoke :-)
<lunitik> gatekeeper: Good thing I didn't shake on it then  :P
<sotired> lunitik:didnt work :(
<lunitik> sotired: what sound method does 'legends' use?
<lunitik> sotired: I don't see it in the archive  :(
<sotired> i dont know
<lunitik> sotired: where'd you get it from?
<sotired> i dont rmemeber....sourceforge page maybe
<lunitik> sotired: if you got it via a .deb ... apt-cache show it and paste the depends section to a pastebin somewhere for me
<sotired> no .deb :(
<sotired> sorry
<lunitik> sotired: ahh... self compiled? and you don't know what sound method it depended on?
* lunitik wonders how thats possible
<sotired> when i got it it was either a .run or .sh
<sotired> i dont remember which
<lunitik> sotired: meh... its probably SDL ... it _definatly_ worked when it was installed?
<sotired> yes
<sotired> when i isntalled it i had sound...now i hear nothing...i didnt change any settings
<lunitik> sotired: sudo aptitude install libsdl1.2debian-arts
<lunitik> sotired: if that doesn't do it... you're gonna have to ask again later
<lunitik> (when someone is around that knows about that game)
<lunitik> Most games do seem to use SDL though
<sebast> I am using this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  I have installed Apache, PHP,  and MySQL.  and I have ran the
<sebast> gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" command
<sebast> and and put my username and group name where I thought it was meant to go.  ,but  I still need root for var www
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know of an amule client mod that has a feature to disable ppl from downloading from you?
<sebast> where Apache has it's files
<Cntryboy> like dazzle emule has this feature
<sebast> I want to be able to save into that folder without needing root.
<sebast> anyone can help?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Apollon > Amule and has that feature
<Cntryboy> sebast: not sure what ur asking but have you tried chmod 777
<Cntryboy> lunitik: any idea where to download this?
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB dialup lol
<sebast> chmod 777 what's that?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: its in the archive
<Cntryboy> sebast: lets all users access instead of just root
<lunitik> Cntryboy: archive.ubuntu.com/pool/a/apollon
<Cntryboy> lunitik: can I apt-get it?
<lunitik> sebast: what Cntryboy said is wrong... it makes it executable, read and write for defined user and group... and also everyone else
<Cntryboy> lunitik: http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/a/apollon doesn't work
<lunitik> Cntryboy: yes its apt-get able
<gatekeeper> sebast: http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<Cntryboy> lunitik: isn't he wanting to access for read and write?
<Cntryboy> I caught the tail end
<larson9999> Cntryboy: you mean certain people or everyone?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Cntryboy> lunitk: able is that the file name?
<Pupeno> anybody succesfully using guidedog ?
<sebast> I want to have access to /var/www the folder Apache needs for it's files.  and without needing root for this.  just my normal account
<lunitik> Cntryboy: ffs... 'apt-get install apollon'   :/
<Cntryboy> I thought chmod would do that sebast I dunno
<Cntryboy> kk lunitik let me try thx
<Pupeno> sebast: man chown, man chmod or search for a tutorial on linux file permissions
<lunitik> sebast: should set up apache to use a dir in the users home
<Cntryboy> lunitik: it's downloading
<sebast> lunitik how would I set up Apache to use a dir in the home folder?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: also, for FastTrack: http://gift-fasttrack.berlios.de/  (note debian packages link near bottem...)
<lunitik> sebast: in the file you edited earlier  :/
<sebast> ok,  but how?  I don't know
<coachJ> Kub's site says that amarok 1.4.1 is aviable but adept does not find it, amyone else have this?
<lunitik> sebast: google apache config
<gatekeeper> sebast: you need to set up a virtual host
<Pupeno> is there any working firewall/masquerading application other than coping an iptables script into /etc/init.d/ ? Something like guidedog but that actually works ?
<sebast> gatekeeper  virtual host?
<sebast> what's that
<Pupeno> coachJ: I think you'll need a special repo for that.
<jeff_> linux is fun :)
<sebast> yeah jeff_  except for some stuff
<sysrpl> how can i add a single svg graphic to the kde icon cache?
<lunitik> coachJ: did you even read the report? it tells you on the site how to set it up
<coachJ> no i didnt read, thks for the rebuke
<gatekeeper> sebast: have a look at this :-) http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<kvarchil> how was the command to uninstall ? sudo aptitude farge [app]  ?
<jeff_> sebast: like whaaaaaat?? :) haha
<lunitik> Cntryboy: pay attn to http://gift-edonkey.berlios.de/ from time to time also... this would provide you with amule's functionality (transfers from edonkey's network)
<jeff_> all good fun when its figured out =] 
<Pupeno> kvarchil: sudo aptitude purge <package> if you want to remove the config files.
<sebast> like setting up Apache,  MySQL, and PHP
<Cntryboy> lunitik: I started up apollon, and it says: Where is your giFT? - Apollon, Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installion, please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT
<Cntryboy> whats that mean?
<Pupeno> kvarchil: sudo aptitude remove <package> otherwise (I think).
<Pupeno> kvarchil: man aptitude or aptitude --help to find out.
<kvarchil> thanks
<lunitik> Cntryboy: blah... 'apt-get install giftd libgnutella-gift libopenft-gift ; gift-setup'
<coachJ> ok i read it but im new to this, so asll i need to do is add the rep to my list?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: then install the fasttrack plugin I linked you to also
<Cntryboy> lunitik: haha, what is all that?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: then restart apollon
<Cntryboy> lunitik: why am I needing all this to work, amule doesn't require all of this. Is this for the mod to work?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: the daemon it can't find right now... and plugins that aren't installed by default via apt-get
<gatekeeper> sebast: virtual host allows you to set up another Document Root for your Php file so you could have /home/<your name>/www>
<coachJ> pupeno>>ok i read it but im new to this, so asll i need to do is add the rep to my list?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Apollon is far supperior to Amule, just, a little more technical  :/
<Cntryboy> lunitik: but it is amule, just mod for it right?
<Pupeno> coachJ: if you are new, you should not go out experimenting with other repositories; if you want to experiment, you have to learn. There are plenty of docs on-line about how apt works, how to configure, etc, etc.
<sebast> gatekeeper:  could you please do me a favour :)  and just tell me how to do that or give me the link to a page that does
<lunitik> Cntryboy: No... this is a different thing that supports openft, fasttrack, gnutella, ares - and is working on opennap, edonkey support
<lunitik> Cntryboy: lots more files  :)
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Amule only supports e-donkey
<Cntryboy> Ic
<Cntryboy> so that link you was talking about fasttrack what is that..
<coachJ> ok, but I want to get the new amorak, how should I do it?
<gatekeeper> sebast: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html
<Cntryboy> Cntryboy: pay attn to http://gift-edonkey.berlios.de/ from time to time also... this would provide you with amule's functionality (transfers from edonkey's network)
<Cntryboy> or that rther
<lunitik> Cntryboy: OpenFT is giFT's protocol, FastTrack is Kazaa and friends, Gnutella is Limewire and friends... OpenNap is WinMX and friends
<Cntryboy> oic
<Cntryboy> sorta
<Cntryboy> so if I don't go to the edonkey link or fastrack, that means it won't work right?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: thats for E-Donkey support, which isn't functional right now... gift-fasttrack.berlios.de is where to find fasttrack plugin
<gatekeeper> sebast: here is another set of examples: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:aiiv67mRV0IJ:www.notepad.co.uk/articles/refsheet_apache_virtualhosts.php%3Fa%3D000018+apache+virtualhost&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=4&client=firefox
<lunitik> Cntryboy: libgnutella-gift is in the archives, and giftd is also... so it'd be functional... just can have so much more  :)
<Cntryboy> so if I wanted to use just e-donkey right now, I don't even need this giFT plugin?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: e-donkey doesn't work with gift at the moment
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you _need_ giftd for apollon to work
<Cntryboy> lunitik: is there a main site that explains step by step how to do this and all the links incase I reinstall kubuntu
<sebast> gatekeeper I do not understand this virtual host stuff.  so I guess I am better off just sorting out that Linux file permisisons bull shit.  and figuring out how I can save files to /var/www with this user account.  just like if I was to save to my home folder
<lunitik> Cntryboy: just 'aptitude install apollon' and run 'gift-setup' next time... (instead of using adept or apt-get) and you'll get all the functionality you need
<gatekeeper> sebast: all you have to do is modify your apache.conf file
<lunitik> Cntryboy: then just search google for 'fasttrack gift' - its the first result  ;)
<sebast> right except I Don't know wht I am doing
<Cntryboy> lunitik: well I did this apt-get install giftd libgnutella-gift libopenft-gift ; gift-setup and it finished, but when I start apollon again it still asked about giFT
<slow-motion> bye
<lunitik> Cntryboy: apt-get doesn't install recommend's, this is why you don't have a functional apollon
<lunitik> Cntryboy: yes... don't use apt-get next time... use aptitude
<Cntryboy> so what do I need to do as of now to get this working?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you can think of aptitude as apt-get-ng ... far more intelligent
<Cntryboy> and I don't need fasttrack ect. edonkey will be fine until I get the hang of it
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you changed the first value to something other than 0 in the questions?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: just restart apollon
<Cntryboy> no I didn't know how to change it
<Cntryboy> i tried to type 1
<Cntryboy> wouldn't let me type
<lunitik> Cntryboy: edonkey is not supported yet...
* sebast how do I edit the apache.conf ?
<Cntryboy> so default is still 0
<sebast> where is the apache.conf located
<Cntryboy> sebast sudo kate /.../.. apache.conf maybe
<sebast> better question
<Cntryboy> not sure the dir
<freewill> can i install wine on kubuntuamd64?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: if you really ran gift-setup... you now have a .giFT dir in your home dir... make sure the first option is something other than 1
<lunitik> freewill: is it in the archive?  :/
<Cntryboy> lunitik: k ill look am I looking for a conf file
<freewill> no only 32bit debs
<gatekeeper> sebast: have a good read of this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch20_:_The_Apache_Web_Server
<lunitik> Cntryboy: uhhh... something other than 0
<idolater> nabend
<lunitik> Cntryboy: it can be 'fucking working damnit' for all gift cares... it just can't be '0'
<lunitik> s/working/work/
<Cntryboy> lunitik: don't get all huffy, i'm trying to find the .giFT folder I don't see it in my home
<lunitik> Cntryboy: it was meant as a joke...
<Cntryboy> I see all other .dir but not .giFT
<lunitik> Cntryboy: then you didn't run gift-setup
<lunitik> Cntryboy: try again
<Cntryboy> lol apt-get install giftd libgnutella-gift libopenft-gift ; gift-setup
<Cntryboy> that right
<Cntryboy> ok js
<p0mppu> Hi all..how can I disable graphical bootup ("Kubuntu") in Kubuntu Dapper?
<lunitik> p0mppu: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cntryboy> lunitik: I hit 1 and now I see /main/hosts_allow [LOCAL] 
<lunitik> p0mppu: kernel lines... remove "splash"
<sysrpl> what is up with the kde clipboard? here in the kde conversation app, each channel i am in has a different clipboard. that's fucked up
<Cntryboy> I hope this isn't opening my pc up to anyone connecting at anytime, not sure what this giFT shit really is
<lunitik> Cntryboy: keep hitting enter till it returns you to console
<sysrpl> it menas i can't copy from one channel and paste into another
<freewill> i want wine to run on kubuntu amd64 should i try compiling from source? or is there a bin somewhere you know of?
<sebast> gatekeeper:  thanks for link I am reading it
<lunitik> Cntryboy: it won't... just hitting enter a lot will disable incoming connections
<Cntryboy> lunitik: can I redo some of this in gui after its up and running
<lunitik> Cntryboy: yes...
<Cntryboy> k trying to load up apollon again, dang this is complicated to get a program running
<lunitik> Cntryboy: this is also why its best to just change first option, then hit yes a bunch...
<Cntryboy> new to linux and sux at it
<lunitik> Cntryboy: its ok... I forget sometimes how complicated apollon is... but its by _far_ the best p2p client for Linux
<freewill> how can i test if i have my nvidia dervers setup? (whats that command called glgrears?)
<gatekeeper> Cntryboy: persistance you'll get there in the end :-)
<lunitik> glxgears
<freewill> thx
<freewill> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Cntryboy> lunitik: apollon is now running and im looking under the config.. it has uploads enabled and file sharing enabled, I thought just hitting enter disables all of that
<lunitik> Cntryboy: from now on though... when people tell you 'apt-get install this' ... _always_ use 'aptitude install this' instead
<lunitik> Cntryboy: if you'd done that earlier... it would have made this seem much less complicated
<Cntryboy> so aptitude installs everything needed while apt-get install only main proggy right?
<sysrpl> how do you add a single graphic icon to kde's icon cache?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: meh... it won't be possible... just uncheck it though...
<Cntryboy> k
<lunitik> Cntryboy: apt-get installs only depends to run... aptitude installs things that make it useful
<Cntryboy> ook
<Cntryboy> so default apollon right now, what does it support?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: at least thats the easiest way to explain it to you and make you understand  :)
<Cntryboy> as of now
<lunitik> Cntryboy: depends, what does Advanced list?
<gatekeeper> lunitik: is that your normal of installing stuff? I was talking to a number of people on the news goups who had had bad experiences with apptitude mucking up
<Cntryboy> lunitik: for plugin openft
<Cntryboy> is all i c
<lunitik> gatekeeper: yes... its all I use... and never have issues
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Add > Gnutella
<lunitik> Cntryboy: actually, it'll say 'libgnutella-gift.so' or something
<zorglu1> lunitik: can you explain the issue you experienced with apt-get ?
<lunitik> gatekeeper: only possible way to have issues imo is via accepting conflict resolutions that suck
<zorglu1> im not aware of any issue
<lunitik> zorglu1: it doesn't install recommends  :/
<benkong2> hey thanks group looks like the kubuntu-desktop install went ok. Now I just have to get my network working. It doesn't start wireless automatically and I am checking wired ethernet now.
<Cntryboy> okay done
<Cntryboy> lunitik: so now it supports limeware right
<lunitik> Cntryboy: I'd install the FastTrack plugin now... then get to downloading  :)
<gatekeeper> lunitik: have to change my behavoir :-)
<freewill> (in the nvidia ho-to): sudo nvidia-glx-config enable -> Error: your X configuratoin has been altered... what now?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you can think of it that was... actually Limewire uses Gnutella though, and so are you currently  :)
<Cntryboy> ok so that openft plugin what is that exactly? is that a p2p or just the plugin to make all this work
<lunitik> gatekeeper: there is an /etc/apt/preferences option to do that... but meh... aptitude does it by default  :/
<jo_> hello i have an problem with kaffeine, it doesnt play sound when i watch tv
<lunitik> Cntryboy: it is the p2p network that the giFT folks are working on... its based on FastTrack, but open source, and incompatible
<jo_> but sound is working
<lunitik> jo_: sudo aptitude install libmad0
<gatekeeper> lunitik: cool :-) thanx for the info, another little tip :-)
<jo_> ok thx i try
<Cntryboy> so giFT is in other words the front end to connect to other p2p networks right?
<Cntryboy> maybe i'm misunderstanding lol, I'm trying to follow though
<lunitik> gatekeeper: if you start using aptitude though, make sure you glance over what it wants to do to resolve depends though...
<lunitik> Cntryboy: no... giFT comprises a server that allows for plugins (giftd) and a protocol (openft) ... apollon is the client  ;)
<lunitik> uhh... frontend*
<gatekeeper> lunitik: will tell you what it's going to do like synaptic you mean?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you're basically correct though  :)
<Cntryboy> I dunno dude lol I haven't slept in 3 days
<lunitik> gatekeeper: synaptic doesn't do conflict resolution afaik?
<jeff_> anyone here using mythTV?
<freewill> (in the nvidia ho-to): sudo nvidia-glx-config enable -> Error: your X configuratoin has been altered... so i edited the xorg.conf myself and set # infront of dri&glx and set nv to nvidia, i get the nvidia splash but still don't have opengl working
<p0mppu> lunitik: thanks :)
<Cntryboy> i'm at fasttrack now and the only deb. packages I found is unstable ones, is this what u use?
<jo_> lunitik: still no sound after installing libmad0
<gatekeeper> lunitik: I will go and have a little read up
<jo_> got this error audio_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'MPEG layer 2/3'
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Apollon is a giftd frontend... all the libfoo-gift things are plugins providing protocols
<lunitik> jo_: meh... thats what libmad0 is for... what app are you using?
<Cntryboy> lunitik: smart man ya are
<p0mppu> exit
<Cntryboy> lol
<lunitik> jo_: nm... kaffeine
<gatekeeper> lunitik: usually you get a load of dependant libs and just say yes
<Cntryboy> lunitik: but only thing I can find is unstable debs
<jo_> err kaffeine i think and that uses xine i guess
<lunitik> jo_: aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<jo_> watching dvb-t
<lunitik> jo_: uhh... stick a sudo infront of that
<cox377> !benchmark
<ubotu> I know nothing about benchmark
<cox377> !benchmarking
<ubotu> I know nothing about benchmarking
<cox377> !bench marking
<ubotu> I know nothing about bench marking
<lunitik> Cntryboy: ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gift-fasttrack/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386 > right click the .deb there... Kubuntu Package Menu > Install
<Cntryboy> cool
<Pupeno> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Cntryboy> got an error
<jo_> i do lunitik :) but still the problem, no sound 0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zustzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 2 nicht aktualisiert.
<jo_> Muss 0B an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 0B zustzlich belegt sein.
<jo_> Schreibe erweiterte Statusinformation... Fertig
<jo_> looks like it was  already installed
<lunitik> jo_: do me a favor "LC=C kaffeine" from konsole and tell me what it says in English  :)
<lunitik> Cntryboy: meh... then just copy to harddrive and install via dpkg -i result
<Cntryboy> lunitik: how can I copy error from this window and ill show u error in pm
<jo_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 Major opcode:  144 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0
<jo_> Failed to open device
<jo_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 Major opcode:  144 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0
<Cntryboy> talks about cannot access archive ect
<jo_> Failed to open device
<jo_> ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (373)
<jo_> DVB 1 : No such file or directory
<lunitik> Cntryboy: just drag to desktop and choose copy if it asks
<jo_> DVB 2 : No such file or directory
<jo_> DVB 3 : No such file or directory
<jo_> Card 0 : opened ( WideView USB DVB-T )
<jo_> Card 1 :openFe :: No such file or directory
<jo_> Card 2 :openFe :: No such file or directory
<jo_> Card 3 :openFe :: No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> jo_: Please stop
<jo_> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<Cntryboy> jo_: don't flood me out
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<lunitik> jo_: they have pastebins for that!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> jo_: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Cntryboy> jo_: use pastebin
<jo_> sorry guys
<Hawkwind> A little bit of common sense would tell you that
<Pupeno> Trying to aplay ubuntu Sax.ogg I get the error: "aplay: main:544: audio open error: Invalid argument". Any ideas what can be causing it ? other programs like amarok and alsaplayer seem to play but no audio can be heard.
<lunitik> Pupeno: you sure your card is configured?
<Cntryboy> lunitik: so why did I get an error trying to install it the way you first said?
<jo_> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17442
<lunitik> Cntryboy: no idea... I've never used it, just seemed like the right thing to say in #kubuntu
<_simian_> how can i check if my swap memory is working?
<Pupeno> lunitik: some days ago it worked and I haven't done anything and... well... I might be able to past it some day.
<lunitik> Cntryboy: to add that... just go back to Advanced, and add it like you did gnutella
<malin> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lunitik> Cntryboy: now you have access to the 2 most popular p2p networks
<_simian_> i've looked on ksysguard and nothing is registering on swap
<malin> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Cntryboy> lunitik: so just do : sudo dpkg -i (filename) in term?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: yeah
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<Pupeno> lunitik: here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17443
<Cntryboy> ill let ya know if it works lol
<lunitik> Riddell: note, currently there are two people with issues because you've assumed dmix functionality
<gatekeeper> lunitik: here is says apt-get has a conflict resolution, and other people are saying that synaptic does too but uses a different database to aptitude hmmm.
<Cntryboy> lunitik: i tried to right click it like u said, and i think it let me do it this time, I guess cause it wasn't on my hd when I tried it from website.. let me check now
<gatekeeper> lunitik: ooops forgot URL: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Cntryboy> lunitik: shit it installed fine when I did it, but when I go to advance and add it's not listed
<lunitik> Pupeno: hmm... you have /dev/dsp though?
<Pupeno> $ ls /dev/dsp -l
<Pupeno> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-07-07 17:19 /dev/dsp
<malin> anyone can give me a good sources list?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: dpkg -L libfasttrack-gift <--- where does it say it put the .so?
<Cntryboy> here ... /usr/lib/giFT/libFastTrack.so
<Cntryboy> but apollon should find it here
<lunitik> Cntryboy: it should, yes
<lunitik> Cntryboy: restart apollon again?
<Pupeno> lsof | grep dsp doesn't show anything.
<Cntryboy> lunitik: ive tried that :(
<lunitik> malin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17444  <-- will get you new amarok and kde with dapper
<lunitik> Cntryboy: I don't know... it should just be there via Advances > Add  :/
<Cntryboy> lunitik: think I should reboot
<sebast> gateskeeper:  nope didn't work on that page.  to create a folder in Home for Apache.  and I have tryed to figure out how to change folder permissions,  but got fucking no where
<Cntryboy> ahh wait a sec
<Cntryboy> i bet i know why js
<cox377> does anyone here use swiftfox?
<cox377> !swiftfox
<ubotu> I know nothing about swiftfox
<SpAwN> hmmm...wonder why kubuntu doesnt benchmark quite as well........
<lunitik> malin: note you need Riddell's gpg key... do what this tells you about that: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<sebast> !folderpermissions
<ubotu> I know nothing about folderpermissions
<sebast> !beinganarsehole
<ubotu> I know nothing about beinganarsehole
<Cntryboy> lunitik: I got it, I was closing the app, but it still was open in far right panel. lol
<gatekeeper> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<lunitik> Cntryboy: its there now?
<lunitik> gatekeeper: !tell foo about bar
<Cntryboy> lunitik: so can I pick servers to go to, or how does it find me a server like most ones you can choose? ect. emule/edonkey u can choose servers with most files.
<jo_> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17445
<jo_> any idea left?
<sebast> !folder permissions
<ubotu> I know nothing about folder permissions
<lunitik> Cntryboy: you can't really... it just finds the best available
<Pupeno> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sebast> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lunitik> sebast: /msg the bot!!!!
<Cntryboy> lunitik: okay thx bro, ya got me setup, I owe ya
<lunitik> sebast: thats getting annoying
<lunitik> Cntryboy: no you don't  ;)
<cox377> swiftfox anyone?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: hope you like it though  :)
<Cntryboy> well with dialup it will take awhile, but its better than no internet I guess
<sebast> right I got a folder and root has the permissions.  however I want just my nomal account here to have all the permissions for it.  how beeping hard is it to change this?  FFS
<lunitik> sebast: man chown and man chgrp
<sebast> carn't you just tell me how to change it step by step :)
<Cntryboy> lunik: so do you think amule will ever go this route so you can get all p2p networks?
<lunitik> sebast: /EXAMPLES after 'man chown' for instance
<uuuubsd> use bittorrent
<lunitik> sebast: it shows you what to do
<uuuubsd> bitcomet happen to be the best out there, but too bad it's for windows
<sebast> amule sucks emule sucks edonkey sucks.  Azureus :)  very good.  Shareaza pretty good,  but Azureus and torrents kicks arse :)
<lunitik> Cntryboy: no... but giftd will soon have support for edonkey, so amule is obsolete
<Cntryboy> yah
<lunitik> sebast: please don't give advice, you can't even be asked to read man pages
<zorglu1> sebast: chmod yourusername:yourgroupname yourdirname <- adapt this command to your need
<Cntryboy> lunitik: Im not saying I want amule, just wondering if it would
<lunitik> uuuubsd: bittorrent is fine is you like things that are popular
<Cntryboy> never heard of azureus
<lunitik> uuuubsd: bittorrent is slow if not though
<Cntryboy> shareaza seems like that sharebear p2p though lol
<lunitik> Cntryboy: its java, which automatically means it sucks
<sebast> zorglu1:  What's the <- adapt about?
<Cntryboy> lol
<zorglu1> sebast: well you asked an question about directory and changing owner. it was the answer
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Shareasa is crap... its Gnutella2 based, except Gnutella2 has no users compared to Gnutella
<sebast> ok so that's part of the command then I assume
<zorglu1> sebast: nope :)
<zorglu1> sebast: ok what is the directory name  ?
* lunitik will never understand why people choose Java for local apps
<sebast>   /var/www
<lunitik> sebast: I already told you how to see examples in the man page...
<sensei> lunitik: Portability mostly
<zorglu1> sebast: what is your username groupname ? id -un and id -gn will tell your
<sensei> Access to developers and resources
<lunitik> zorglu1: STOP!
<zorglu1> lunitik: ?
<Cntryboy> lunitik: this apollon rox, damn ive never seen so many files and users
<lunitik> sebast: man chown and type '/EXAMPLES' ... why make zorglu1 repeat what is in the man page?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: :)
<zorglu1> lunitik: please avoid this
<Cntryboy> lunitik: can't wait for edonkey to be avaibl also
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> can someone that knows how to get rid of firefox startup errors help me fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17446 ,
<zorglu1> sebast: ok so what is the answer ?
<zorglu1> sebast: still here ?
<lunitik> zorglu1: seriously dude, why are you typing something that someone already typed?
<yanis_> how do I change my ip using command line?
<sebast> username and group name:  Rethink
<scott__> is there a way to make flash play smoothly in firefox/swiftfox while i browse/refresh other pages, im playing a msuic video through youtube and every tiem i browse/refresh another website the music/video stutters and tops :(
<zorglu1> lunitik: can you mind your own business please and let me help this guy ?
<lunitik> yanis_: man interfaces or man ifconfig
<Cntryboy> lunitik: is there an option in apollon to no list your files in search? even though I have sharing disabled?
<sebast> rethink even
<sensei> Cntryboy: Sharing disabled?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: that is the option you want  :)
<yanis_> lunitik: i changed it using ifconfig but after the reboot it was the old again
<Cntryboy> well for example, with emule dazzle for windows u could disable sharing, but your files still would come up on search
<zorglu1> yanis: ip addr add 1.2.3.4 dev eth0 <- you may have to change the ip address and the device name eth0
<binary_> hello
<lunitik> yanis_: then you want man interfaces ... /etc/network/interfaces is where to change it through restarts
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: he needs to set up a virtual host example is here: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch20_:_The_Apache_Web_Server
<zorglu1> hmm ok
* lunitik thinks its funny how overboard Ubuntu folks go to help... users should help themselves, you should only have to clarify things that confuse them
<sebast> gateskeeper:  or just make it so that I can save stuff in /var/www  like on Dapper on PC.  that I will be formatting
<zorglu1> lunitik: just in case you dont know it is not a rtfm channel, more like 'lets help the users' channel
<sebast> and re installing
<lunitik> Enabling lazy users is not helpful
<sensei> zorglu1: Actually, pointing someone in the right direction IS helping
<roberto_> alguien de sabadell
<gatekeeper> zorglu1: it's a while since I have done it and don't have apache set up on this PC otherwise I would walk him through it
<zorglu1> lunitik: well it is your opinion
<binary_> make it a performance boost when i install the orginal nvidia driver?
<sensei> Just spoon feeding makes people dependant and unable to find info on their own
<zorglu1> sensei: yep but saying 'stop to help this user' is clearly not
<sensei> Okay, I can really see the point behind saying that, even though it's kind of harsh
<zorglu1> sensei: yep and rtfm make a real bad reputation :)
<ru> i added another lilo instance to my MBR, how do I remove it?
<sensei> But why help someone that goes "I won't read! I expect you to do it for me!"
* sebast  I got help setting up Apache,  MySQL,  and PHP in Breezy which I later upgraded to Dapper.  anyway took us about a day.  since loads of bull shit.  and now my Dapper is pretty fucked.  yeah after upgrading from Breezy. 
<sebast> so format
<lunitik> binary_: sudo aptitude install nvidia-kernel-common  and make X use 'nvidia' rather than 'nv' or 'vesa'
<sebast> and the thing that was worrying me before I format.  is LAMP
<sensei> zorglu1: It make a real good userbase tho
<zorglu1> sensei: nope :) it make no user :)
<sebast> I would rather know what I am doing.  when I re install Dapper on that PC and want LAMP.  so setting up on this lap top
<sebast> and going through bull shit again
<zorglu1> sensei: and this is clearly against ubuntu as a principle
<Cntryboy> lunitik: what is kubuntu image editor viewer, like gnome has gnome viewer .aka sucks or gnome editor viewer which is cool.
<binary_> @lunitik: and this are the same driver like on the nvidia page. i have compilte the latest one and the nforce but now it make problems :D
<paolo> hi
<paolo> I have a problem with azureus programm
<zorglu1> sensei: if i want to help somebody, lunitik have no say in stopping me or not
<sensei> zorglu1: If someone is too lazy to read a 2 scroll page and relies on everyone else to do the job for them, I could really do without that user :)
<paolo> can you help me???
<sensei> zorglu1: Of course not, I agreed that it was harsh
<binary_> @paolo: what probs?
<lunitik> Cntryboy: Gwenview for viewing, and Krita for editing
<zorglu1> sensei: lunitik: i really would like this channel to stay convivial and not turn into rtfm or in religious war
<lunitik> zorglu1: you're not helping, you're telling him what to do... not saying why... this isn't helping, this is doing it for him
<paolo> when I try to open azureus
<zorglu1> lunitik: well i was helping
<binary_> what error
<paolo> It show me a errore:
<binary_> jre not installed?
<paolo> Azureus did not down tidily
<zorglu1> lunitik: man can you stop all this ?
<paolo> and It invite me to cherck this error "Azureus Disappears" in wiki azureus
<zorglu1> lunitik: all your religious war, all the 'i know better' stuff
<lunitik> zorglu1: all this trying to create intelligent users?
<paolo> not
<paolo> I have not jre
<scott__> lunitik: unless
* sebast still quite Linux noob really.  and those manuals tend not to make much sense for me.  however just looked at the one I was told to look at and.  yeah don't make much sense for me
<zorglu1> lunitik: ???? i try to help user. im not arrogant enought to believe i can make them intelligent or not
<lunitik> paolo: aptitude install sun-java5-jre from multiverse
<zorglu1> lunitik: so please stop all this
<inteliwasp> is there a way to utilize my extra buttons on my laptop?
<sebast> paoio if something happens say your PC crashes whilst you had Azureus open.  it will say it didn't close down properly
<lunitik> zorglu1: so, you want to repeat yourself next time he wants to do the same thing?
<gatekeeper> sebast: the one I directed you too?
<Cntryboy> lunitk: yah Im trying krita now but to brighten up my digital pictures I have to use a graph scale, isn't there a slider left to right?
<lunitik> zorglu1: ok... don't let me stop you
<zorglu1> lunitik: currently i want you to stop all your 'i know better' stuff :)
<zorglu1> lunitik: all the religious war. all the read the fucking manual stuff
<scott__> lunitik: unless you have something constructive and sueful to say can you refrain from dogging on people who are giving up their own time to help other people?
<lunitik> zorglu1: I want you to stop your "users are morons, so I'm going to do it for them" stuff too... doesn't seem either of us are getting our way
<scott__> *useful
<zorglu1> lunitik: hey!!!!
<zorglu1> lunitik: pfff man
<Cntryboy> lol
<zorglu1> lunitik: you came here starting your religious war about 'ubuntu make user moron' 'debian is for guru'
<zorglu1> or close
<zorglu1> so here it is ubuntu
<Cntryboy> okay okay enough fighting
<Cntryboy> lunitik: did ya see what I typed ya man
<yanis_> lunitik: can you paste to me somewhere (maybe in private) a (your) sample /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sebast> gatekeeper:  the chown manual.  and I had a look at that webpage you gave earlier,  but didn't get anywhere.  doing whatever wrong I guess
<paolo> LINUTIK, now I install it. Is it same "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<sensei> zorglu1: But you do see his/our point, don't you?
<zorglu1> lunitik: so here it is ubuntu, you are not happy with it, fine
<jeff_> is Synaptic installed on Kubuntu
<jeff_> ?
<yanis_> jeff_: no
<sensei> I mean, if they're unable to find info on their own, they're bound to come here and ask again and again and again...
<lunitik> scott__: sebast had a specific question... I showed him how to navigate the man page to an entry that tells him exactly what to do, and explains *why*... now zorglu1 is telling him, but not explaining anything
<zorglu1> sensei: well i may be able to parse it thru
<zorglu1> sensei: my point is his attitude
<jeff_> yanis: what is Kubuntus program like it?
<gatekeeper> jeff_: not by default you need to install it to use it
<sebast> jeff_  Ubuntu uses Synaptic and you can install it in Kubuntu
<yanis_> jeff_: adept
<zorglu1> sensei: all the 'stop helping people, all the i know better'
<jeff_> ahh
<jeff_> ty!
<sensei> zorglu1: Okay, fair enough :)
<lunitik> yanis_: you wish to you DHCP? because otherwise, mine isn't useful to you
<scott__> lunitik: i agree that while tellnig people what they made need to do that you should explain why, however alot of people dont care why as long as it works
<jeff_> thanks guys ill try to figure it out!
<yanis_> lunitik: no, I want to use static ips
<sensei> lunitik: Btw manpages tend to suck for beginners, better point them to a google search ;)
<Cntryboy> krita sucks
<Cntryboy> lol
<sebast> sensei indeed man pages suck
<lunitik> yanis_: man interfaces ... when it comes up, type "/static"
<sensei> sebast: .. for beginners. I love them as reference
<lunitik> yanis_: this will give you exact syntax you need for static IP's
<lunitik> sensei: I'm pointing them at EXACT text in man pages... :/
<sensei> lunitik: Knock yourself out :)
<sebast> scott_  I agree better to have someone telling me what I need to do and why :)  instead of just telling me what I need to do,  but not why
<lunitik> sensei: not just "read this and fuck off"... instead "look here for this, it explains clearer than I can in an IRC channel"
<yanis_> haha lunitik
<sensei> sebast: Isn't it more your own responsibility to find out why as it is for someone else to spoon feed you?
<Cntryboy> lol
<sensei> lunitik: I agree with you
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a simple to use image editor?
<zorglu1> sensei: sebast: or simply ask 'ok you give this command, what is its purpose'
<Cntryboy> krita doesn't have a slider for adjustments
<gatekeeper> sebast: which bits are confusing you?
<zorglu1> well i dont :)
<scott__> can we please stop the flame wars and please WONT SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN
<sensei> scott__: Flame war?
<sensei> Is this your first time online? o.O
<benkong2> hmmm.... question. If knetworkmanager is a front end for networkmanager daemon why does it need /etc/network/interfaces commented out and gnome-networkmanager does not?
<lunitik> scott__: my language was intended to exagerate... which is why most adults use simular language
<sebast> I just want to change the permissions on the /var/www folder so that I don't need root for it.  and can just save stuff in there etc.  just like if it was my home folder say
<sebast> I Googled
<sebast> and stuff
<sensei> Exchanging of points of view and general thinking in an orderly manner isn't a flame war and is fully acceptable in most/all channels
<sebast> given some pages,  but no good
<sebast> I read the man page again no good
<inteliwasp> is anyone available to help me?
<lunitik> benkong2: no idea... probably knetworkmanager is just compiled for debian, whereas gnome-networkmanager is actually tweaking for debian
<sensei> sebast: You read man chmod and you didn't understand? Which part?
<sebast> the whole lot
<benkong2> inteliwasp: what do you need?
<sebast> or the part I read
<Cntryboy> lunitik: ur my only hope lol no one else will respond
<zorglu1> sebast: man i had to fight to help this guys :)
<sensei> So you read 115 lines of instructions and didn't get anything? :)
<lunitik> sebast: you read the man page and typed '/EXAMPLES' to see the syntax?
<inteliwasp> benkong2:   is there a way to utilize my extra buttons on my laptop?
<sebast> yes I read what came up and then typed /EXAMPLE
<sebast> s
<lunitik> Cntryboy: heh.. respond to what? I didn't see a question
<sensei> sebast: Okay, here's what the manpage says: The operator + causes the permissions selected to be added to the  existing  permissions
<zorglu1> sensei: lunitik:  sebast: I read the man page again no good <- some lessons here... serious
<sensei> So that's part one.. Your command now looks like chmod +
<benkong2> inteliwasp: what type of laptop? I have an IBM thinkpad T42 and they work in dapper
<sensei> sebast: Secondly it says: The letters rwxXstugo select the new permissions for the affected users: read (r), write (w)
<lunitik> zorglu1: if he can't help himself, I have no desire to help him
<zorglu1> lunitik: well nobody asked you to :)
<inteliwasp> benkong2:  i have a cpmpaq presario 2199us
<sebast> I tryed to help my self lunitik if you read what I said,  but your to much of an arse it seems to reolize that
<lunitik> zorglu1: why should I try more than him with an issue on his system?
<Cntryboy> lunitik: I'm trying to find a image editor thats simple to use, krita doesn't have a slider adjustments for brightness ect. just a graph scale
<sensei> And we DO want to write.. So now your command is: chmod +w .. And the SYNOPSIS says FILE at the end.. which means the file/dir you want to apply the permissions to
<sensei> So now the command is: chmod +x /var/www/
<sensei> sebast: With me so far?
<zorglu1> lunitik: hehe you clearly dont get the ubuntu stuff :) it is about helping people. not imposing your point of view
<lunitik> Cntryboy: something more like MSPaint for simplicity? kolorpaint ... I don't know anything easier... Krita can brighten things... its what I use for that task...
<gatekeeper> lunitik: lunitik what's the syntax chmod /examples ?
<lunitik> zorglu1: I'm not being paid, maybe you are?
<sensei> sebast: And it early also says: A  combination  of  the  letters  ugoa  controls which users access to the file will be..... or all users (a).
<zorglu1> lunitik: ???
<sensei> sebast: Now your command looks like: chmod a+w /var/www
<Cntryboy> lunitik: i know krita can, but its a graph scale, can I make it have a slider for adjustments, like gnome image editor for regular ubuntu?
<cox377> my kubuntu is starting to feel sluggish
<benkong2> inteliwasp: If you go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts, you can set hot keys including Volume buttons
<lunitik> gatekeeper: no... 'man chmod' ... then when it comes up... type '/EXAMPLES' (caps are needed) ... this gives exact syntax, and explaination
<cox377> is there any commands for clean ups etc etc?
<sensei> sebast: And it's complete.. All written and read in plain English in the manpage.
<zorglu1> lunitik: you dont plan to put all this 'i know better' for long, do you ?
<lunitik> cox377: apt-get clean ... I can't think of anything else needed to be cleaned up?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> are there any cleartype fronts in ubuntu ? or some good ones i can download to use on a LCD?
<sebast> I think I understand that.  and I am saving this convo :)  actsaully I think Konversation does that for me,  but whatever save in Open OFfice :)
<lunitik> zorglu1: I plan on /ignore'ing you soon
<sebast> and i'll try that command now of course
<zorglu1> lunitik: pfff man
<sebast> and I sort of get it :)
<sensei> lunitik: Actually EXAMPLE doen't exist in my chmod manpage :)
<coma_> hey guys, quick q, is it cool to set up java + newbeans using the java install binary?
<zorglu1> lunitik: so serious you plan to goes on ?
<Pupeno> Is there such a thing as a sound-card config somewhere (that I could copy to my HD if the Live CD just works) ?
<gatekeeper> lunitik: I'm getting 'pattern not found'
<sensei> Pupeno: alsaconf
<inteliwasp> benkong2:  i ment like the button above the keyboard that in windoze, activated email, lockout,etc...
<lunitik> coma_: cool? no... but it'd work
<lunitik> coma_: cool would be using the gcj stuff  ;)
<Pupeno> sensei: that's not an answer to my question, but aside that, I was told that alsaconf is obsolete.
<Gentix> I need a good sound editor.. And please NO audacity and certainly NO GLAME!!
<zorglu1> lunitik: "A person with ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole." <- http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<coma_> lunitik : is the gcj stuff difficult to use?
<lunitik> gatekeeper: meh... same here... my original example was 'man chgrp' though
<sensei> Pupeno: Then I didn't get your question
<Pupeno> Gentix: ardour. but you'll need to set up jack.
<Gentix> ardour?
<Pupeno> sensei: I want to put the LiveCD in and copy the autodetection of the sound card to my HD.
<lunitik> coma_: just as easy really... although you may want to look into support for netbeans... I know eclipse is supported
<Pupeno> Gentix: yes, the most professional I know. Seting up jack is not trivial but it is worth it if you intend to do audio work.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> are there any cleartype fronts in ubuntu ? or some good ones i can download to use on a LCD?
<zorglu1> man this is so tought :)
<coma_> thanks lunatik:D
<zorglu1> only one bad apple and the whole tree goes down :)
<Gentix> Pupeno: NO no no.. thats a sequencer.. thats what I certainly don't need
<Gentix> Pupeno: I need a sound/wav editor
<Pupeno> Gentix: ardour is not a sequencer, it is an audio editor.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i rescan the music library in amarok? i just added new folder but it didnt scan it
<Gentix> Pupeno: I need something siumlar to soundforge
<gatekeeper> lunitik: just takes you to the section, will only work if the section exists, something else I have learnt cool :-)
<lunitik> zorglu1: as I already said... I just wanted to try the Shipit CD... I'll be reinstalling real Debian again soon  :/
<benkong2> inteliwasp: click on the button you want to assign and it will say new then press the button you want to activate email....etc.
<Gentix> Pupeno: a sequencer aint a sound editor
<sensei> Pupeno: Copy the autodetection? o.O
<Pupeno> Gentix: I don't know soundforge, I never use it. But the profesional guys I know working on sound are using ardour to edit waves.
<inteliwasp> oh
<Pupeno> sensei: copy the config file the autodetection mechanism generated.
<sensei> Pupeno: It's simply a module that's probed into the kernel
<lunitik> gatekeeper: '/' works all around Unix and GUI stuff for search... examples are kate etc in kde... searches file system always
<Pupeno> sensei: that is why I was asking if there was any config at all.
<zorglu1> lunitik: thanks, please do it fast :)
<Gentix> Pupeno: you don't edit waves with a sequencer. You only make sequences with waves... thats all it does
<sensei> Pupeno: There's /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Pupeno> Gentix: are you reading what I am writting ?
<sensei> But mainly you'll just want to know what module is loaded
<Gentix> Pupeno: yes
<gatekeeper> lunitik: cool :-)
<lunitik> zorglu1: you must be good friends with Seveas ... despite people thanking me for help... you want me gone...
<Pupeno> Gentix: let's try another aproach: http://www.ardour.org/  "Ardour is a digital audio workstation. You can use it to record, edit and mix multi-track audio. Produce your own CD's. Mix video soundtracks. Experiment with new ideas about music and sound. Generate sound installations for 12 speaker gallery shows. Have Fun."
<benkong2> ofh
<Gentix> Pupeno: Yes! Nice sequencing but no wave editing
<lunitik> zorglu1: its really brilliant, people that are actually intelligent are shunned by the Ubuntu community because we understand that telling people what to do doesn't help them at all...
<zorglu1> lunitik: my issue is not about you helping people. but how you push your opinion to other :)
<Pupeno> Gentix: ok, whatever, you miss it.
<Gentix> Pupeno: I need pro editing not amature sequencing
<lunitik> zorglu1: where did I do that? other than in relation to you doing something that was pointless?
<Pupeno> Gentix: it doesn't exist, the pros I know don't do editing, they are so brave that they only do sequencing.
<lunitik> zorglu1: and for your information, you were helping him with somethng that he DID NOT want to do!!!!
<Pupeno> sensei: I somehow think that coping that won't fix my audio.
<zorglu1> lunitik: please do reinstall your debian as possbile :)
<Gentix> Pupeno: ahuh, so how about a real wav editor then????
<Cntryboy> Anyone know of a simple image editor, not a paint program, just an image editor for kubuntu like gnomes image editor in ubuntu.
<Pupeno> Gentix: it doesn't exist, there's no such a thing.
<zorglu1> lunitik: ubuntu is a culture. it is about helping peopl.
<sebast> wow two hours or so later and I can save into /var/www thanks a lot sensei :)  it's silly things like this that frustrate me about Linux.  I mean it didn't take much at all to do what I wanted to do. ,but was there a page that made it clear what I needed to do?  fuck no.  did someone just tell me here uhmmmm no.  ,but eventually.
<lunitik> zorglu1: Have you ever set up a LAMP server? I'm sure you haven't
<Gentix> Pupeno: wow! Then soundforge doesn't exist...........
<sebast> oh well silly things and the frustration of learning.  is all part of the game called Linux,  but most WIndows users simply don't have the patience or time.  something for you lot to think about
<Gentix> Pupeno: no offence.. you know audacity?
<lunitik> zorglu1: because if you had, you wouldn't have been telling him to change permissions on /var/www
<Pupeno> Gentix: soundfore is not a wave editor, it is sequencer, you can't edit with a sequencer.
<Pupeno> Gentix: yes.
<federico_> hi
<Gentix> Pupeno: i need a app like audacity but It may not suck as audacity
<sebast> lunitik:  and why not?  and I expect it dosan't realy matter.  since it's just for learning PHP that it will be used for.  not as a real web server
<Pupeno> Gentix: ardour.
<lunitik> zorglu1: so in effect, I guess Ubuntu is about breaking peoples systems because no one in the community reads the web or man pages... cool
<sensei> sebast: Actually, you could just have right clicked the icon in konqueror and chosen the 'Permissions' tab.. But that's not nearly so cool
<zorglu1> lunitik: ??? i dont want to fight :) i just want to apply the ubuntu culture of helping people. im find waiting until you reinstall your debian for that :)
<Gentix> Pupeno: it must support saving files at a certain bitrate
<sensei> And you'd have to start konqueror with kdesu
<coma_> help :S how do i run bin files using sudo?
<Gentix> Pupeno: ardour is a sequencer!!!!!! AAAAAAAHRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
<Pupeno> Gentix: ardour. (if you don't want to read the same answer, don't ask me).
<sensei> coma_: sudo ./file.bin
<basschimp> hi guys
<sebast> sensei:  except :D  i'll let my secret out.  I am using Gnome :)  and Konversation for IRC.  so why not in #Ubuntu you may ask?  ,because I got banned for flooding that channel :D
<lunitik> sebast: if you change the permissions of /var/www ... the server wouldn't be able to access things correctly... thus wouldn't be functional
<Gentix> Pupeno: nevermind. Thanx for the help.. I'll just go commit suicide now............
<basschimp> i'm just trying out kde for the first time - can i unbind alt from "take screenshot"? cos i need it for compiz stuff
<sensei> sebast: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=change+permissions+directory+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8  Third hit is extremely basic
<lunitik> sebast: gatekeeper gave you a link that is what you wanted, except you and zorglu1 ignored him
<Pupeno> Gentix: ardour is a digital audio workstation that can record, edit and mix multi-track audio. *I used it* to modify waves.
<lunitik> sensei: as I just said, changing permissions would break his system
<sebast> well I got Dapper on PC at the moment with LAMP set up.  ,but I will be formatting that one.  and that one I had been using /var/www for my files.  and worked no problems
<coma_> thanks mate, its going
<sebast> I tryed what Gateskeeper said that page,  but didn't work
<sebast> I did the commands,  but didn't work
<sensei> lunitik: I have it that way, works well.. just some things that might break
* Gentix just commited suicide......
<coma_> i love you guys *hugs*
<sensei> np
<sebast> sensei you have LAMP set up with /var/www for your files?>
<sensei> Yeah
<sensei> or /var/www/htdocs
<lunitik> sensei: ls -l /var/www/htdocs ?
<sensei> lunitik: God no ;)
<lunitik> sensei: you're supposed to assign a dir in the users home for individual files
<sensei> lunitik: I do sys administration for a living, I know very well what one is supposed to do
<lunitik> individuals*
<sensei> But for my lil' box at home on my adsl modem, I couldn't care less actually
<sebast> basschimp:  heh good luck.  and shoudn't really be saying in a KDE channel here,  but I don't like KDE much at all as in it's actsaul graphical user interface and prefer Gnome :)  altough KDE has better apps than Gnome.  Knoversation K3B etc
<snake_> hello
<lunitik> sebast: KDE's actual interface? you mean widgets?
<sebast> I mean the start menu and what not
<sebast> or whatever it's callled
<sebast> in Linux
<sensei> sebast: No problems running kde apps in gnome, although it requires some extra juice from your hardware
<lunitik> sebast: http://members.cox.net/lunitik/screenshot.png  <-- if gnome could look like that, I'd use it  :/
<sebast> sure,  but works fine for me :)  even on a PC that is I four or so years old or more
<Pupeno> sensei: and having a totally broken UI.
<kyle_> i have done search and have found nothing really. I have a ntfs partition that i would like to format to ext2. Where can i find a tutorial to do this?
<sensei> Not unified isn't the same as broken ;)
<lunitik> sebast: note application menu's in top panel, where they belong...
<Pupeno> lunitik: nice desktop.
<Pupeno> lunitik: is that desktop or app (macos) menubar ?
<scott__> lunitik: looks nearly the same as mine :D
<lunitik> Pupeno: macos
<basschimp> jebus...right click is bound to something irritating, too
<basschimp> new question: how do i edit the compiz default bound keys?
<basschimp> (in kde)
<lunitik> Pupeno: I don't need menu's in apps, god invented toolbars for things I use a lot, everything else should be out the way
<Pupeno> kyle_: mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda3 where hda3 is the ntfs partition. That would erase all data in there and create an empty partition. Why would you want to use ext2 ?
<sensei> Pupeno: Adrenaline rushes?
<sensei> :)
<gatekeeper> lunitik: I thought Xerox invented toolbars :-)
<Pupeno> lunitik: I agree, the desktop I have in my mind (document centric, similar to the Apple Lisa) doesn't even have the toolbars inside (well, apps are just document).
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-231-11-250.ph.ph.cox.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Pupeno> gatekeeper: hehehe.
<kyle_> Pupeno:  it can be ext3 or whatever - just need to be able to be writable and readable - currently the ntfs partition is read-only
<sebast> stupid sensitive lap top mouses
<sebast> made me close Konversation by mistake
<kyle_> Pupeno: what would the correct format be? I am new to Linux
<sensei> I'm having a fight with mine too
<Pupeno> kyle_: then mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.reiserfs (for reiserfs, which I prefeer, but that's a personal opinion).
<snake_> can anyone help me get my usb headset working in Skype?
<sebast> ok so I lost everything that was said here.  unless Konversation is saving a log of it not sure if it is
<sensei> It refuses to respect my Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "False" setting
<Pupeno> kyle_: I'd use reiserfs, other people would use ext3. A minority would choose others. Those two are safe bets I'd say.
<kyle_> Pupeno: is there a list that describes the benefeits or differences between the different formats?
<sensei> sebast: chmod a+w fileordir
<Pupeno> sebast: ~/.share/apps/konversation/logs/
<sebast> yes I still got that command
<sebast> home/share/apps/konversation/logs??????
<sensei> a = all, could be replaced by u or g wher e user is the owner of the file and group is a member of the group that the file belongs to. r = read, w = write and x = eXecute
<Pupeno> kyle_: probably many, but the comparition reiserfs vs ext3 is like comparing distros, it can easily turn into a flamewar.
<sensei> sebast: It's ~/.kde/share....
<Pupeno> sorry.
<Pupeno> sebast: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs   ~ is your home.
<kyle_> Pupeno: Thanks for the info
<Pupeno> kyle_: actually, I choose reiserfs because of an interview to the creator, where he explained how they code and they keep a very tidy environment.
<federico_> is there anybody that can help me on configuring a tvtuner (bt878) on dapper?
<sebast> except I guess it's not :D  since I am using Gnome
<snake_> can anyone help me get my usb headset working in skype? it seems i'm not the only one with the problem after looking around on various forums.
<sensei> Pupeno: So the coding environment is more important than the result? :)
<Pupeno> sebast: if you are using konversation, it is that one. if you are using another client, then I don't know.
<sensei> snake_: You could try #alsa
<sensei> It's probably not a kubuntu specific thing
<snake_> k, thx
<sebast> I have got it :)
<sebast> the folder now
<Pupeno> sensei: if the results are equal (that is, from my perspective, I don't see a different between ext3 and reiserfs because I don't have any experience with they dieing or anything like that) and the development of one of them is done in a good environment
<sensei> Linux has dirs.. Windows and MacOS has folders ;)
<snake_> seems to be kubuntu and fc that have the prob. I used to have suse installed and never had a problem
<Pupeno> sensei: then, the environment decides.
<sensei> Pupeno: Fair enough
<federico_> no one?
<Pupeno> sensei: by environment I mean, they do unit testing, regression testing, no new features in stable releases (like KDE, unlike Linux and ext3 *sigh*).
<uuuubsd> opera sux
* sebast the Dapper server version CD?  is that for just a server?  LAMP?  or will that eeasilly set up LAMP for me :)  when I re install Dapper on PC.  ,but can I then use it for other stuff as well?
<sensei> federico_: Try #mythv
<sebast> or do I just got for normal Ubuntu/Kubuntu CD
<sebast> and install LAMP
<federico_> thanks sensei :)
<Pupeno> sensei: it is just that reiserfs devs gave me something to trust them.
<federico_> no one there...
<sensei> Oh, #mythtv
<sebast> sensei:  Do you run LAMP on a comp 24 hours a day?  or what do you use LAMP for?
<sebast> what do you use LAMP for
<sebast> even
<federico_> ups
<federico_> that seems to make more sense, yeah xD
<sensei> sebast: Yeah, I do.. And I use it for whenver I need to work at home *shrug*
<sebast> and you know PHP and??????
<federico_> lot of people there, thks
<sebast> yes loads of people here
<sensei> sebast: I know a thing or two about Php and Mysql, yeah
<sensei> At least that's what my paycheck says :)
<sebast> what do you use it for then?  to host files or?
<sebast> oh you got a job
<sebast> doing PHP and MySQL nice
<sensei> Yeah
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<sensei> Not so much doing as hosting actually.. When there's a lot to do I can jump in with the coders from time to time, so some dirty work
<sebast> ok
<Pupeno> my sound was working a couple of days ago and now it isn't. Amarok and alsa player seem to play, but nothing can be heard, aplay gives the error "aplay: main:544: audio open error: Invalid argument". Any ideas ?
<kyle_> Pupeno: this is curerently in my fstab  ---   /dev/hda2 /dev/hda2 ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<sebast> yeah well  I know HTML, XHTML, CSS.  and I want to get paid doing websites so.  I thought well I need to know PHP and MySQL then I guess
<sensei> sebast: Yeah, that's usually a prerequisite
<Pupeno> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<kyle_> Pupeno: what do i change the "ntfs" to if i just formated that drive to reiserfs
<sebast> what about ASP  sensei know that>
<sebast> ?
<sensei> Eh, I can umount and drive I want and it still shows up in fstab.. that help text lies! *naughty*
<Pupeno> kyle_: reiserfs, but you have to get rid of nls,umask and all that.
<h0e> ne 1 noe any good runescape channels
<sensei> sebast: Nops, we don't do much ASP, and the windows servers are ran by my work 'mate' *refuse to call a windows admin my mate*
<sebast> !beingahuman
<ubotu> I know nothing about beingahuman
<Pupeno> kyle_: this mounts my home: /dev/sda3       /home           reiserfs        defaults        0       2
<Pupeno> kyle_: read what ubotu says
<Pupeno> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<h0e> !runescape
<ubotu> I know nothing about runescape
<sebast> yeah they say ASP sucks
<kyle_> Pupeno: thanks
<sebast> !havingcybersex
<ubotu> I know nothing about havingcybersex
<sensei> sebast: So is the current word, yes :) I have no personal experience with it so I can damn it myself though
<Pupeno> kyle_: you are welcome.
<sebast> you are from?
<sebast> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sensei> sebast: Me?
<sebast> yes
<sensei> I'm from Sweden, currently living in the UK
<sebast> to lazy to mess around putting the Swedish letters on, but.  jag kan svenska :)
<sebast> jag va fod det
<sebast> min mamma ar svensk
<sensei> sebast: Coolt. Hlsa mamma s mycket frn mig ;)
<sebast> vad I England bor du
<sensei> Let's stick to English for the sake of the peace here.. In Brighton
<sensei> Possibly moving to Tunbridge wells sometime next week
<DaSkreech> `Norwegian?
<sebast> Swedish
<sensei> sebast: Where do you live, and where were your mother born?
<sebast> near BRi
<sebast> Bristol
<sensei> And she's "svenskA", unless she's a male ;)
<sebast> and she was born again not bothering with the lettter. Norrchopping
<sensei> Mmm Bristol Cream <3
<sebast> anyone else from my area here?
<sensei> sebast: Hah, so cool.. I'm born in Norrkping too :)
<sebast> how old are you?
<sensei> 23
<sensei> Her name's not Ann by any chance?
<sebast> nope
<sebast> Anita yes
<sensei> Still cool :)
<sebast> always interesting to stay in touch with people that have same interests so on.  so got MSN messenger or something?
<sensei> God no :)
<sebast> ICQ?  Google Talk?
<sensei> No IM's what so ever, pure annoyance imho :)
<sebast> well they can be useful
<sebast> depending on who the person is
<sebast> that is being talked to
<sebast> can get tech help on them for example :)
<sensei> All my friends who has them has a hassle staying away from the people they really don't want to talk to anymore :)
<sensei> Like "I can't log off now, then he'll see that I was online even though I didn't answer him"
<sebast> yeah I got some stupid people on mine
<sebast> ,but I also got people that are rather clever at computers well three of them :)
<sebast> two from my old school
<sebast> and the other guy I actsaully meet him in the Ubuntu channel turned out he used to live near me.  etc
<federico_> bye
<sensei> Heh cool
<DaSkreech> sensei: Then don't allow anyone to add you to their list :)
<swhalen> hello, im realy in need for help with dapper
<DaSkreech> You'll be invisible :)
<DaSkreech> swhalen: Good thing you came here them :-)
<sebast> swhalen you a girl?
<sensei> The world is small, I was at an interview for a job once.. and i said in #delphi "I'm off to an interview now", then it turned out that a guy in there was the one interviewing me :)
* DaSkreech hits sebast
<ghostyness> hello
<swhalen> no
<sensei> DaSkreech: Doesn't that null and void the whole idea of an IM program? :)
<sebast> I thought maybe something about the name
<sebast> what's your problem?
<sebast> with Dapper
<swhalen> no sound after upgrading to dapper
<ghostyness> i'm using a live cd of kubuntu 6.06 and i cant find where to change the refresh rate of the monitor
<sebast> well I got annoying people from spannish speaking countires adding me randomly
<sebast> and stuff
<sebast> and loads of spam
<ghostyness> its killing my eyes
<sebast> since it's not just any email address
<sebast> special one
<sensei> spammesenseless@hotmail.com ?
<sebast> one I could possibily sell on Ebay :d ,but I don't want to do that
<sebast> one that geeks here might of wanted :D
<sensei> What is it ?
<sebast> well I got loads of spam anyway so on.  so ok.  mozillafirefox@hotmai.com  :)
<swhalen> pcmcia fails
<sebast> mozillafirefox@hotmail.com
<sensei> If it was under some other domain, maybe :)
<sebast> feel free to email me sensei :)  and then I can tell you what my other address is
<swhalen> any ideas?
<sebast> that I actsaully use for emails a gmail.com one and with Thunderbird
<snake_> try krandrtray
<apokryphos> sebast; sensei: please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<sebast> swhalen
<sebast> we got the same problem
<snake_> that's how i got my refresh rate set
<sebast> so you boot up
<ghostyness> anyone willing ot help?
<sebast> and it says pcmcia services failed
<DaSkreech> sensei: No the messages are still instant :)
<sebast> right?
<snake_> ghostyness: krandrtray
<ghostyness> i'll try, it used to be in the configure desktop
<sensei> DaSkreech: Hehe okay, but could other people initiate chats with me then?
<sebast> I should be more clear that's one of my problems on PC.  Dapper that I will be formatting.  after it scrwed up and I fixed.  after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper
<snake_> found that on the linuxforums a few days ago when i installed kubuntu for the first time
<DaSkreech> sensei: Sort of. They could request one which you could then ignore
<sensei> DaSkreech: Without them knowing I ignored it ?
<DaSkreech> sensei: Right
<sebast> I joined that channel sensei if you want to chat there
<sensei> Hm'kay :) Sounds like an idea. But if I've managed 23 years without IM's, I'm sure I can do 23 more :)
<DaSkreech> swhalen: Sorry I missed that what's the problem
<sensei> Which channel?
<sebast> pcmcia fails
<sebast>   #kubuntu-offtopic
<swhalen> no sound
<swhalen> after i upgraged to dapper
<snake_> well no-one at alsa seems to know how to fix my prob with skype
<apokryphos> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ghostyness> my eyes aren't bleeding anymore!
<snake_> :-)
<ghostyness> i hate 60hz
<DaSkreech> ghostyness: That's cause you are a ghost. Sorry to say
<malin> is there a possibility to use local computer as repository storage?
<snake_> by default i was at 1600x1200@65Hz, yuk
<malin> my flatmate did a major upgrade and has all the packets on his computer
<DaSkreech> malin: I think that's 60% of their purpose :)
<malin> i would't have even connect to the internet
<ghostyness> yeah, default is always the largest screen resolution
<ghostyness> some times i cant eve stand 70 hz
<snake_> on a 17" CRT monitor
<ghostyness> lol
<malin> DaSkreech: any clue how to set a computer to be a repository storage?
<DaSkreech> malin: Ahhh Ok I get you now :)
<sensei> malin: rsync one and add it to sources.list ? *being total noob on ubuntu*
<DaSkreech> malin: Give me a second :)
<snake_> well it seems i'm going back to suse since this skype sound problem is persisting
<swhalen> i know this sound stupid...i'm new. how do i switch to alsa in kubuntu
<snake_> :(
<snake_> swhalen: K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia
<uuuubsd> kde rocks
<snake_> it's a shame, Kubuntu is perfect in pretty much everything except skype, which I use on a daily basis
<ghostyness> lol
<snake_> cheers all
<DaSkreech> does kaffiene have an always on top mode?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: any kde app can be "always on top"
<apokryphos> click on the icon in the top-left, or hit alt+f3
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Of course.. Duh!!
<apokryphos> =)
<coachJ> can someone read about amarak here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<coachJ> and tell me if its ok
<coachJ> to just add the repo and get it via adept
<swhalen> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<apokryphos> coachJ: yes, it is. Make sure you follow the instructions for adding the gpg key though
<coachJ> what is that
<apokryphos> coachJ: it has instructions on that page
<apokryphos> coachJ: ....this is presuming you're on dapper, of course.
<coachJ> yes but what is a key
<DaSkreech> malin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217
<apokryphos> coachJ: it's the author's signature. Before the repository can be added, apt has to know that you trust it. Adding the key tells apt that.
<DaSkreech> malin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217
<DaSkreech> malin: http://wiki.africasource2.tacticaltech.org/post/main/02kq1ct2pXNBBsXY
<coachJ> ok thks
<flo> i want to record a desktop sesion with cinelerra, i just want to know , the desktop is /dev/???
<malin> thanks, DaSkreech
<malin> i found it a minute ago
<malin> :-)
<DaSkreech> malin: Sure no problem :)
<malin> i also found that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<DaSkreech> malin: Google is your friend :-)
<malin> DaSkreech: indeed :-)
<coachJ> apokryphos> ok I did the key "thing" and got the message, now can I open Adept and add the repo?
<apokryphos> coachJ: that's right
<coachJ> thks
<DaSkreech> malin: If you would like You can wiki it
<swhalen> how do i clear my kde sessions?
<malin> DaSkreech: i'll do it if i succeed :-)
<DaSkreech> malin: Ok :-)
<DaSkreech> malin: I take it you have a network at home?
<malin> two computers connected together
<malin> directly, with a cable
<basalt> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<Cntryboy> I just installed gwenrename, does anyone know how to start this?
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Howitzer> I'm trying to install the blended0.3 dekorator theme but it complains it can't find appropriate KDE headers?
<Howitzer> (configure complains about this)
<orda> I hava a problem with my laptop's brightness, fn+Fx (F7/F8) doesn't adjust the brightness
<jo_> hello the jabber client named PSI isnt in dapper?
<Howitzer> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Howitzer> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<orda> it's works before kubuntu starts
<crimsun> !info psi
<ubotu> psi: Jabber client using Qt. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2060 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<crimsun> !info psi-translations
<ubotu> psi-translations: Translations for psi. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.8 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<crimsun> read, jo_
<jo_> so i need to update my sources list?
<crimsun> most certainly
<jo_> sorry dont know the line
<jo_> what have i to add?
<Cntryboy> how can I get gwenrename to start??????????????????
<jo_> ah ok i already found
<jo_> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In repository universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<johannes> ?
<malin> DaSkreech: u still here?
<DaSkreech> No
<malin> can you paste a link i pasted a while ago?
<malin> the one about repositories
<DaSkreech> You have a log :)
<malin> indeed
<malin> sorry for bothering :-)
<jeff_> im having trouble running ark in sudo
<jeff_> err as sudo
<jeff_> any help would be appreciated ty
<apokryphos> jeff_: why would you want to?
<nico8481> anyone knows of a LAME (mp3 encoder) channel ?
<nico8481> i'm having troubles compiling it on OSX :-/
<Alextremo> viva PAPASHANTY SOUND SYSTEM... !!!! Chao mis panas... Nos leemos el Lunes....5 4 3 2 1 0
<jeff_> apokryphos: to untar into src folder
<jeff_> for mythTV
<apokryphos> jeff_: /msg ubotu kdesu
<apokryphos> jeff_: though I recommend untarring into a normal location, then moving it
<Howitzer> I'm having these compiling issues
<Howitzer> i can't do 'make' on anything
<Howitzer> while i've installed make, build-essentials
<jeff_> ahh
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> ty
<pieter> hi
<pieter> is there a dutch kubuntu channel?
<slow-motion> re
<ubuntu_> hmm.
<DaSkreech> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<pieter> k
<ubuntu_> how do i maximize a winddow?
<RawSewage> ...
<pieter> kan ik onversation trouwens in de tray laten starten?
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: ?
<RawSewage> isnt that question a bit too easy
<apokryphos> Howitzer: ......what are they? Have you read the FAQ before trying to compile?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Press the Maximize button?
<ubuntu_> or raather, how do I use my keyboard to control the cursor?
<RawSewage> I dont know
* apokryphos thinks there might be something in kde system settings for that
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You mean maximize with the Keyboard?
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> check the Mouse section
<RawSewage> the last tab
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> last tab of what?
<RawSewage> of Mouse
<DaSkreech> try Alt+F3
<RawSewage> Mouse Navigation
<RawSewage> you can move the pointer with the numpad
<ubuntu_> um, seems like "system settings" opens up a dialog
<SimAtWork> kubuntu install is just making the screen go black
<RawSewage> Peripherals
<RawSewage> Mouse
<SimAtWork> well startup/install
<SimAtWork> any ideas?
<ubuntu_> with CLICKABLE only icons
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> can you tab through them
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: yea
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: what do i do?
<RawSewage> did you find Mouse
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: i see it
<RawSewage> its the last tab
<RawSewage> Mouse Navigation
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> ...
<RawSewage> in the Mouse thing
<ubuntu_> i mean
<ubuntu_> i cant press enter on The mouse icon
<RawSewage> um
<RawSewage> Tab?
<RawSewage> like you did to get to Peripherals?
<ubuntu_> .............
<ubuntu_> I'M NOT THERE AT ALL
<RawSewage> where are you
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Alt+F3
<ubuntu_> I AM IN SYSTEM SETTINGS
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: drop the caps.
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: i had another question
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: You can't navigate without mouse :)
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: alt+f3 solves the maximize question
<RawSewage> yes you can
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Use kcontrol
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Dood No you can't
<RawSewage> the Mouse menu lets you control the cursor with the number pad
<ubuntu_> yes you can DaSkreech
<ubuntu_> i have done it in Gnome
<RawSewage> Im doing it now
<RawSewage> moving the mouse with numpad
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: You selected an item in System Settings, Pressed Enter and got into the settings area?
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> maybe he'll have to change a config file
<ubuntu_> K menu > run command;  kcontrol
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: no, i didnt have to
<RawSewage> TAB
<ubuntu_> i went to perhiperals / mouse in kcontrol
<RawSewage> then once you get a outline, use the arrow key to go down
<RawSewage> ok good
<RawSewage> Alt+M
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: erm, n i am very capable
<ubuntu_> i already did ittt just now
<RawSewage> hm
<RawSewage> are you able to check the box
<ubuntu_> yes...
<ubuntu_> i am
<RawSewage> ok cool
<pierre_> I've a question
<ubuntu_> i said "i already did it", FYI
<RawSewage> how did you check it
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Right. How do you Highlight LoginManager and enter it?
<ubuntu_> RawSewage: tab, space
<RawSewage> I dont know
<pierre_> Wolfenstein ET is free, isn't it ?
<RawSewage> he did it
<RawSewage> ok
<DaSkreech> :-) Kcontrol works
<pierre_> but i can't find him for Kubuntu on web
<ubuntu_> i'm hooked :P
<RawSewage> cool
<ubuntu_> but i want to... um, use hda, as in clear it, to install kubuntu
<ubuntu__> hello?
<ubuntu__> anyone here?
<Snake> hi
<ubuntu__> wooo
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> how do i change my name
<Snake> people with ubuntu for nicks, use /nick <nicknamehere> to stop being so generic
<pierre_> someone knows a link for a .deb wolfenstein ET ??
<strauss> is it possible to play games with this live cd?
<Snake> strauss: no
<Snake> strauss: youll need video drivers and stuff, its not worth it on a live disk
<strauss> can i take the disk out at anytime
<Kwukki> can i start konversation in the tray?
<Snake> strauss: you could, but then you cant load any more programs or save/edit/change ANYTHING
<Snake> strauss: aka, the system dies :)
<strauss> lol
<strauss> oh
<strauss> damn
<pierre_> nobody for my question ?
<strauss> if i use like an 8gb hd
<strauss> can i install onto that and write and read from the one with windows
<Snake> pierre_: I think the ET installer is universle is it?
<pierre_> but i can't find an installer linux for ET
<Snake> strauss: youcant only write to NTFS if you do kernal hacks (NOT recommended)
<strauss> well
<strauss> if i cant write to the harddrive im on
<strauss> how the hell is this working
<Snake> strauss: It runs in ram and loads off the cd ;)
<strauss> ohhhh
<strauss> so if i wanna play like a game its gunna be on floppy?
<Snake> Huh
<strauss> i got old floppys with gba games
<strauss> like pokemon
<ubiquitous> LOL
<Snake> Uh ya youll need a GBA emulator though...
<strauss> its on the floppy
<Snake> Its prolly a Exe
<Snake> EXE doesnt work with linux dude
<strauss> :(
<ubiquitous> Snake: don't expand it ;)
<strauss> okay
<strauss> i like this
<strauss> a lot
<strauss> so
<strauss> im formatting my harddrive
<ubiquitous> strauss: cut the sarcasm
<strauss> :)
<Snake> strauss: Go to K Menu --> Add/Remove check both boxes, then where it says "suite" pick "both" or "all" or whatever it says, and search for Gameboy youll find I think 2 emulators
<Snake> !info gngb
<ubotu> gngb: GameBoy Emulator. In repository universe, is optional. Version 20040115-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Snake> strauss: ^^
<Snake> :)
<strauss> theres no add remove
<Snake> HUH!?
<Snake> strauss: Click the K Menu, it should be like, the 4th or 5th up
<Snake> pierre_: you still here?
<strauss> k
<pierre_> tes Snake
<strauss> GAH!
<pierre_> yes
<strauss> see ntohign
<Snake> pierre_: http://files.filefront.com/SEARCH/;1850618;;/fileinfo.html perhaps? then build it?
<Snake> strauss: that makes zero sense.....
<pierre_> thanks
<strauss> well its kde...gnome...all
<strauss> i click all
<strauss> and in search
<strauss> i type gameboy
<Snake> pierre_: YO
<Snake> http://browse.files.filefront.com/Return+to+Castle+Wolfenstein+Enemy+Territory+Official+Demos+Linux/;178627;/browsefiles.html
<Snake> :)
<Snake> strauss: do you have the 2 boxes check (unsupported and propriety I think it is?)
<strauss> yes
<Snake> me wishs he had KDE at times like this
<strauss> unsupported
<strauss> and proprietary
<Snake> Wtf.
* Snake thinks
<pierre_> thanks snake
<Snake> pierre_: np
<ubiquitous> add/remove programs...
* ubiquitous opens it up
<gatekeeper> what pacakge are you trying to install?
<pierre_> fiou big file !
<Snake> !info gngb
<ubotu> gngb: GameBoy Emulator. In repository universe, is optional. Version 20040115-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Snake> gatekeeper: ^^
<gatekeeper> what package even ooops
<gatekeeper> apt-get install gngb
<Snake> gatekeeper: Walk him through enabling the universe then.
<Snake> gatekeeper: im trying to avoid that atm
<strauss> please
<strauss> how do i play games that i got using applications
<strauss> in adept instaler
<Snake> strauss: its in your kmenu
<gatekeeper> strauss: do you understand these instructions? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Snake> Damn it! thats the link I Was looking for
<strauss> what am i looking at
<gatekeeper> Snake: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper and have a little look at my small home page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<Snake> gatekeeper: your missing a wiki link..
<gatekeeper> strauss: you are going to change your repositories so you access to ALL the packages you need including this emulator
<strauss> omg
<strauss> wtf
<strauss> yall can give up on me with this at any time
<strauss> okay
<strauss> so
<Blissex> strauss: less newlines please.
<gatekeeper> strauss: open up a terminal
<strauss> whats a terminal
<strauss> this is my first time ever using linux
<strauss> and i mean my first time ever even seeing it
<ubiquitous> strauss: a wway to send commands to the computer
<gatekeeper> strauss: have you used windows & dos?
<strauss> yes
<strauss> how do i get to that
<strauss> same way?
<strauss> cmd
<ubiquitous> strauss: the terminal is powerful and "easy" to use
<gatekeeper> strauss: terminal is the equivalent of a dos window only much better and more powerfull
<strauss> how do i run it
<NotWired> does anyone here know how well kubuntu runs on a dell inspiron 9400?
<xxx> ahoj vichni asi tu nen nikdo z eska?
<ubiquitous> strauss: it is composed of a shell and commands. a shell lets you run those commands
<strauss> where do i open this
<gatekeeper> strauss: k -> System -> konsole
<ubiquitous> strauss: k menu > system >  konsole (terminal program)
<strauss> im ni
<strauss> in
<strauss> before we get any further
<strauss> does it matter that im on a live cd
<gatekeeper> yes
<ubiquitous> strauss: um, yes
<strauss> so this is pointlesS?
<ubiquitous> strauss: you should install kubuntu before proceeding
<gatekeeper> strauss: you taking the piss out of me :-)
<strauss> wont install
<ubiquitous> strauss: how wont it
<gatekeeper> no shit :-)
<strauss> wont partition the harddrive
<strauss> windows is already on it
<ubiquitous> strauss: hmmm. why not try a dual boot?
<strauss> thats what i wanna do
<strauss> let me tell you waht it says
<strauss> im gunna run the install for the 90th time
<ubiquitous> lol
<OOD> you should defrag the drive before partitioning it
<ubiquitous> 90th time
<ubiquitous> you mmust be teasing
<gatekeeper> strauss: you need to use a partition tool like Gparted to shrink your NTFS partition if you want to install it on your HDD, presume you want to dual boot?
<strauss> 12t time more like
<ubiquitous> gatekeeper: qtparted
<strauss> i want to dual boot...it shouldnt be partitioned already
<gatekeeper> yes OK
<strauss> and i defragged like earlier this week
<ubiquitous> strauss: what windows do u have
<strauss> xp pro
<cps1966> gimp stll has problem
<strauss> but i cant get in xp now
<ubiquitous> strauss: do u know if u have fat32 or xp pro
<ubiquitous> er
<ubiquitous> ntfs
<strauss> i hve xp pro
<Pupeno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubiquitous> strauss: i ttypoed
<ubiquitous> strauss: do u know if u have fat32 or ntfs?
<strauss> ntfs
<ubiquitous> strauss: open qtparted up, & use it
<gatekeeper> Snake: which one?
<ubiquitous> strauss:
<strauss> its open
<strauss> now what do i do
<strauss> :(
<word> how do you change the icon image for .desktops?
<ubiquitous> strauss: resize your ntfs partition. i dont use windows, so i cant help u thru the resize, but i  can tell you how to resize
<ubiquitous> strauss: h/o
<strauss> can you send me a private message
<ubiquitous> strauss: no, here is better
<strauss> heres what i get
<ubiquitous> strauss: find the drive you want to resize in qtparted
<strauss> the ntfs volume has at least 2 bad sectors
<ubiquitous> strauss: ignore that error, its irrevelant to you.
<ubiquitous> strauss: there? find the drive, please
<strauss> yeah
<strauss> i did
<strauss> it has a windows symbol on it
<ubiquitous> strauss:  *looks in context menu*
<gatekeeper> Snake: you still there???
<ubiquitous> strauss: right click on the partition, select resize
<strauss> i do that
<strauss> now what should i size it
<ubiquitous> strauss: now... hold onto the diialog window contents. look at the graphics above the list. find the windows partition
<strauss> its the green bar i assume
<ubiquitous> strauss: how much (LOOK at the graphic for the windows partition) free space (yellow colour means occupied) do you think the partition has?
<strauss>  all it is is green with a white middle
<danl> I have a question about kxdocker
<strauss> it should have about 170gb taken up
<strauss> i want this partition to be about 30 gb
<strauss> the linux one
<LittleMe> hi
<danl> i edited the config file in both ~/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker and /usr/share/apps/kxdocker and everytime i load kxdocker it goes back to the default settings
<danl> any ideas why
<Pupeno> hi LittleMe.
<LittleMe> Pupeno: hey
<ubiquitous> strauss: okay, so...
<strauss> well
<strauss> do i resize partition to 230 gigs or to 40 gigs
<Pupeno> At least I've got sound... it was the modem, I *hidded* the built-in modem of the notebook and audio stopped working. In the process of finding a solution I destroyed my / particion, thankfully I had a separate /home and fater an hour I am back on-line... listening to music out of the box.
<LittleMe> nice
<ubiquitous> strauss: I don't know.
<strauss> okay
<ubiquitous> strauss: i'm not a expert in qt or gparted
<strauss> well
<strauss> i did the thing
<strauss> and it said it had 2 bad sectors
<vigilante> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vigilante> Is that the best way to install nvidia drivers, or is there an additional repository that has debs of the official nvidia drivers?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i rescan the music library in amarok? i just added new folder but it didnt scan it
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> nevermind
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> are there any cleartype fronts in ubuntu ? or some good ones i can download to use on a LCD?
<FisherP> has anyone upgraded to kde3.5.3 ??
<crparr> Is there any form of a partner network for ubuntu / kubuntu in irc?
<LittleMe> FisherP: yes 3.5.3 works well
<FisherP> LittleMe Thanks, nothing broke, you didn't have to 'fix' anything?
<NotWired> LittleMe, how can i find out which version of kde i have?
<snikker> how can i stop the X server?
<FisherP> NotWired, In any KDE program select Help>About KDE
<NotWired> thanks FisherP
<LittleMe> FisherP: the only thing that happened that I didn't like with 3.5.3 was that the display panel in the "Configure KDesktop" no longer shows.  I can't change desktop resolution there but only from editing xorg.conf
<mossman> snikker As root type in a console init 3
<LittleMe> NotWired: you can check by opening konqueror and clicking Help then About KDE
<NotWired> thanks, found it :-) 3.5.2 is installed
<snikker> mossman: ok, thanks
<mossman> that should take you to a blank terminal with x not running
<mossman> to start x again just type startx
<LittleMe> or startkde
<mossman> true
<snikker> ok.
<mossman> if kde is your default WM
<snikker> but to the next boot it will start again in graphical mode, true?
<FisherP> LittleMe, thanks
<mossman> true
<snikker> mossman: perfect... thanks again :)  now i try...
<snikker> bye
<mossman> np
<mossman> bye
<snikker> :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> are there any cleartype fronts in ubuntu ? or some good ones i can download to use on a LCD?
<vigilante> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> I know nothing about msttcorefonts
<mossman> Isn't clear type a Trademark of the MS corporation?
<vigilante> VieLGuS-KuTaS: enable multiverse, then install msttcorefonts
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> vigilante: thanks , do u know where to change the fonts , so they are used system wide?
<mossman> System Settings, System Admin  Font Installer
<vigilante> VieLGuS-KuTaS: system settings>appearence>fonts
<vigilante> and to enable what you need to get the msfonts: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6244.0
<stupendo44> I'm trying to set up a modem on Kubuntu Dapper. I followed all the information until now, including getting the driver to load. When I try to use KPPP to query the modem, the computer freezes, never to recover. Any ideas or further questions?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> vigilante: thanks a lot
<mossman> stupendo:  Is there a log file from kppp
<stupendo44> nope
<mossman> what type of modem.  winmodem?
<gatekeeper> guessing IRQ conflict?
<stupendo44> lucent winmodem
<stupendo44> I tested the modem in Windows to make sure, and it works there
<Pupeno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<erov> anyone else here use the intel (like i830) shared memory drivers (such is in an hp laptop) i can only get 640x480 for some reason
#kubuntu 2006-07-08
<mossman> I had one working years ago.  Did you compile the driver,  or use a binary package?
<Pupeno> brb
<erov> binary (default installation) drivers.. it's been that way since install.. it's a busted laptop hooked to a monitor to be used like a desktop
<slavo> hi , i have one problem : i installed apache2 and it worked, but i have deleted /etc/apache2/ and i removed apache in adept but when i install apache2 again , it do not create /etc/apache2/apache2.conf , how to ?  tahnk you for your help
<erov> i get 640 no matter what
<erov> and ive went over the xorg.conf manually
<mossman> checkout http://linmodems.org/  there is some info there.  Try building your own driver.  May do the trick
<erov> k
<stupendo44> mossman, I did build it
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> vigilante: where do the fonts install , because they are not on the font list?
<mossman> ahh. Sorry,  misunderstood
<erov> oh you aint talking to me
<erov> sorry i interjected into that convo
<erov> :P
<mossman> My fault erov.  Not reading well today
<stupendo44> mossman, when I run "lsmod | grep lt" I see both ltserial and ltmodem as I should. I've also already created the symlink from /dev/modem to /dev/ttyLTM0
<stupendo44> I followed the instructions from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg01177.html
<mossman> that sounds right to me
<stupendo44> mossman, ok, I'm going to try dialing with the log box open. It will probably hang, but I might get to see something
<vigilante> how do I start up kget, can't find it
<ryanakca> I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail
<ryanakca> vigilante: should be under KMenu-Internet-KGet.... if not... alt-f2 -> kget     .... and add it to KMeny
<vigilante> ryanakca: I tried running it from cli, got not found
<vigilante> not in Kmenu either
<vigilante> ryanakca: its not installed, just looked in Adept for it, and its available to install
<ryanakca> lol
<mad_slackie> night all! :)
<vigilante> is there a make live cd script in kubuntu to generate a new live cd based off you hardrive install, similar to what Mandriva one and PCLinuxOS has?
<vigilante> btw, kudos to whoever developed the X gui config for monitor and video card in 6.06 :)  , we're getting close to having something like Yast or Harddrake
<D4m4ge> good night :)
<vigilante> Anyone here using xgl/compiz?  And is it worth the trouble?  (I heard you get 3D performance drop in games)
<devlin__> I've tried installing Kubuntu 6.06LTS on two different machines neither would partition the hard disk. The only common denominator is they both have Maxtor 80G drives. I was able to install 5.10 on the same drive w/o problem. any ideas would be greatly appricated.
<jeremyb> you could use a separate program to partition your hard drive
<jeremyb> also, can't you just try upgrading to 6.06?
<Blissex> devlin__: thats extremely unlikely.
<Blissex> vigilante: not worth the trouble, and probably never, or at least for a few years.
<vigilante> Blissex: thats what I thought... from reading and seeing the demos, I can tell w/o even installing it that its not worth it
<devlin__> jeremyb: 5.10 got deleted when I reformated my disk due to a nice Win crash... Its really odd that it's done it on actually 3 pc's all crap out at repartitioning and all using the same make and size HD. What would you suggest for a reliable repartitioning prog. I can download?
<SpAwN> devlin__: dla win98 boot disk and put it in and use fdisk
<devlin__> Ack! that will kill my XP Pro install
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> where are the msttcorefonts , i installed it but can select any of the fonts from kcontrol fonts
<slow-motion> n8
* devlin__ doesn't have a CD to re-install that
<jeremyb> I used qtparted on a CD
<devlin__> isn't that what 6.06 uses?
<jeremyb> sorry, I think I used gparted
<h3sp4wn> jeremyb: Did it downgrade ok ?
<devlin__> jeremyb: will look up that gparted. I liked 5.10 but I've seen 6.06 so I'm not giving up just loosing fists full of hair trying to get it on my machine lol
<jeremyb> yes, I believe so, thanks very much h3sp4wn
<jeremyb> devlin, did you use the check for errors feature on the 6.06 CD?
<matt___> does anybody use pci (laptop) wifi cards on their ubuntu boxes?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> where are the msttcorefonts , i installed it but can select any of the fonts from kcontrol fonts
<devlin__> jeremyb: yes, it didn't find any on either cd I burned. ( 1st thought I just burned a bad disc)
<matt___> does anybody use pci (laptop) wifi cards on their ubuntu boxes?
<h3sp4wn> matt__: minipci ?
<angelos-> would you like to taste my own ubuntu flavor, called dickuntu ?
<crimsun> angelos-: does it have ponies?
<matt___> h3sp4wn: regular pci
<Fiyawerx> pcmcia?
<angelos-> it is juicy
<Fiyawerx> i dont think a pci card is gonna fit in a laptop
<angelos-> with nice guis
<crimsun> angelos-: right, but does it have ponies?
<matt___> yeah, pcmcia, I'm terrible at all networking related things :(
<devlin__> brb
<angelos-> yes
<Blissex> Fiyawerx: there are mini-PCI cards and most laptops have some.
<Fiyawerx> matt___: i do, on a dell latitude d600
<crimsun> angelos-: what a crock.
<Fiyawerx> Blissex: i know, he said pci, that's what i was saying :)
<Blissex> oops
<matt___> Flyawerx: what brand do you use, and did you use ndiswrapper, or was the support native?
<Blissex> matt___: a mini-PCI to PCI adapter can be obtained, but they are very expensive.
<Blissex> matt___: some for PCMCIA to PCI adapters.
<Blissex> matt___: instead a native PCI wireless card can be very cheap, e.g. RALink ones.
<h3sp4wn> matt___: I would say atheros are unconditionally the best but others may disagree
<Blissex> matt___: anyhow USB is also a good idea for WiFi. Very portable.
<Fiyawerx> matt___: support was native, good question tho, let me see what it is
<Blissex> h3sp4wn: Atheros good, but expensive and very recent cards not supported.
<matt___> Blissex: I have heard there are stability problems w/ usb wi-fi
<Fiyawerx> matt___: suppor was native on my desktop w3g11v2 card also
<Fiyawerx> had to change a modprobe option tho
<h3sp4wn> Blissex: Madwifi 0.91 supports all of them (appart from usb) as far as I know
<Blissex> matt___: same for non USB WiFi too.
<Fiyawerx> matt___: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Fiyawerx> is my wifi
<matt___> Fiyawerx: is that pcmcia?
<shocktrooper1> hello.  I used wink screen capturer and my only screen resolution available is 640x480.  How can I reset this?
<Fiyawerx> oh, sorry, it's built in
<matt___> anybody use this driver, I recently bought a card from a fellow linux user employed at a compusa and he sent me a link for this driver: RT2500-Linux-STA-1.4.6.4/Module
<h3sp4wn> matt___: I don't like ralink stuff the radios in the two types of cards I have had have all been of poor quality
<matt___> hmm....
<shocktrooper1> anyone know of a way from the commandline?  Display doesn't work.
<matt___> so, what is the best Atheros card out there for ubuntu laptops?
<stupendo44> I need help, whenever I access /dev/modem, which is symlinked to /dev/ttyLTM0, kubuntu hangs unrecoverably. First of all, what would cause that? Is the kernel crashing?
<jeremyb> I am using NetGear WG111v2 USB right now
<stupendo44> I followed the instructions from here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg01177.html
<matt___> jeremyb: how much was was it to set up?
<Blissex> stupendo44: you are probably using a softmodem/winmodem, and those drivers are very buggy.
<stupendo44> there was only one thing that I didn't follow
<stupendo44> it was related to permissions, so it could possibly be causing the problem
<jeremyb> it's quite nearly plug & play
<stupendo44> the instructions said to edit /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions, but there is no permissions.d directory
<h3sp4wn> matt__: http://www.ubnt.com/super_range_cardbus.php4
<matt___> jeremyb: what was the non-plug & play work you had to do, and did you have access to WEP encrypted networks?
<matt___> h3sp4wn: thx, I will check that link
<stupendo44> also, how do I unload modules that I loaded with modprobe?
<jeremyb> I installed KNetwork Manager and don't know about WEP, but I assume that there is no problem
<matt___> so, KNetwork Manager did the work for you as far as setting up the connection?
<matt___> h3sp4wn: is the super range linux compatible?
<h3sp4wn> matt___: Madwifi supports it but you need a suitable router to use it
<matt___> suitable how?
<MasterEvilAce> where's setting to make my hard-drive powerdown after a certain amount of time
<h3sp4wn> matt___: You can't use extended range unless you have an atheros based router (or compatible)
<matt___> would a belking54g router be compatible?
<h3sp4wn> matt___: That card does g and a (simultaneus) with the right router
<matt___> h3sp4wn: so, it has to be an atheros based router to work period at any functionality level?
<h3sp4wn> matt___: No it will still work (probably better than any other card) at 54g
<matt___> h3sp4wn: so is this the card that you use on an ubuntu laptop?
<h3sp4wn> matt___: That is the best atheros card - there are others - I have one based on the same chipset but have other ubiquiti cards that are better than any other I have found yet
<matt___> cool, so pretty much a guarantee of working then?
<h3sp4wn> matt___: I know someone who has one that has it working with no problems
<matt___> sorry, but I've been looking for good wi-fi for a long time, and want to be sure to get it right this time
<matt___> thx
<matt___> I'll give it a try
<h3sp4wn> That with a suitable accesspoint uses 2 connections at the same time and autoswitches if one goes down
<h3sp4wn> and balances the traffic between the 2 bands with no user intervention
<stupendo44> how do I unload modules that I loaded with modprobe?
<h3sp4wn> stupendo44: rmmod
<matt___> would a d-link card have an Atheros chipset?
<stupendo44> h3sp4wn, thanks. I also found out on my own just now that 'modprobe -r' does the trick
<stupendo44> maybe I should use man more often :)
<h3sp4wn> stupendo44: Some man pages are good some bad
<MasterEvilAce> where's setting to make my hard-drive powerdown after a certain amount of time
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> can someone tell me how to setup cleartype fonts?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> are there any sleartype fonts for linux then the ms fonts?
<KDEfanboy> anyone running xgl with kde: how well is it working with KDE nowadays?
<bipolar> good questiong KDEfanboy
<bipolar> I've never tried it but often wondered
<KDEfanboy> thx heh
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> xgl runs really bad on kde using ati driver
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> crashes ALL the time , unusable
<cirrus_> I have no clue how to use IRC.  This should be fun ;)
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Run xgl ON kde?
<KDEfanboy> i tried it back in february, i think it was... took a lot of effort to get going on my old gentoo system, and compiz had display artifacts, system tray problems, and didn't recognize multiple desktops... wonder if it's changed much. it was stable on nvidia drivers tho
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: i tried it out a few weeks ago
<h3sp4wn> Is compiz-kde working yet ?
<sensei> Gah, I have some reading to do.. I always thought xgl was an x-server on its own
<sensei> Not a program ran under a WM
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> well it is a new xserver
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> but it uses window decorations etc that messes it up
<h3sp4wn> It is an x-server on its own but I wouldn't want to use the gnome windwos decorator
<sensei> h3sp4wn: So one doesn't actually run xgl on kde?
<stodge> When I click Home in Konq, I get an error:    Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<stodge> Any ideas what's wrong?
<h3sp4wn> sensei: You run compiz - with xgl or aiglx
<KDEfanboy> meant xgl server, compiz wm
<h3sp4wn> at least some of aiglx is in xorg 7.1
<sensei> h3sp4wn: I take that as a no and halts the reading plans
<h3sp4wn> sensei: you run kde on xgl or xorg (with aiglx) and use a window decorator
<sensei> Yeah, that makes more sense
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> it works a lot batter on nvidia cards , if u have a ati card forget about using it with kde
<h3sp4wn> VieLGuS-KuTaS: So are you using compiz-kde ?
<larson9999> why do there continue to be linux users who buy ati cards?  they get them while they were windows users?
<larson9999> or cheap from others who've switched?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> h3sp4wn: no , when i tried it compizkde was a mess ...so i didnt even bother
<danl> what are someother good kde apps to install, so far i've installed superkaramba, kxdocker, yakuake...
<sensei> kolf is crucial
<larson9999> sensei: never heard of it.  guess i've been missing out
<danl> already installed
<sensei> larson9999: Oh yeah, can't do much work on a Linux station without kolf
<danl> lol
<larson9999> sensei: the golf game?
<sensei> Indeed
<danl> i find yakuake the most useful :-D
<larson9999> is it good?  right now i just use nerverputt to get my mini-golf fix
<sensei> Haven't really tried anything else, but I'm happy with it :)
<sensei> danl: Tried Bukkake ?
<larson9999> the neverball and foobilliard guys should get together and make a golf game
<danl> hmmm... im thinking thats not a linux app
<TheHighChild> LOL
<sensei> danl: Hm, could be right :/
<danl> lol
<sensei> Should be though.. *gets the whiteboard*
<larson9999> although i'd rather see the foobilliard guy get the rules to billiards right first
<TheHighChild> Any 1337 folks using xgl?
<larson9999> ok, here goes kolf
<sensei> :)
<sensei> Let's start a holywar between minigolf games  la firefox rules and opera sux
<danl> lol
<larson9999> oh, neverputt is better
<sensei> That's so not true!
<sensei> neverputt steals code from kolf!
<sensei> And introduces new features in stable releases.. it suck!
<danl> lol
<larson9999> neverputt had tabbed mini-golf waaayyyy before kolf
<vigilante> Trackball rules!
<vigilante> Trackballs
<sensei> Oh, how unexpected, a third zealot! :)
<vigilante> hehe, I like Trackballs cause I was a MarbleMadness fan from nintendo days
* sensei is not so happy with kolf any more after a 66 round and tries neverputt
<sensei> Yeah, trackball's nice.. Haven't got the patience for it tho :/
<larson9999> you know, lots of the kolf holes look a lot like the neverputt holes :)
<vigilante> Just tried installing nvidia drivers per the wiki: I get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17460 , help please?
<sensei> vigilante: Just edit it by hand
<sensei> Probably works anyways.. Although I'm guessing now, I really have no idea if nvidia-glx-config enable does anything other than altering xorg.conf
<sensei> But what the heck, can't break anything :)
<blake> Hey
<Fiyawerx> sensei: famous last words
<sensei> Fiyawerx: lol, true
<vigilante> sensei: my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17462
<larson9999> that looks a lot like the message i'd get in mandriva when i'd have headers from a version of the kernel that didn't match the kernel actually running
<larson9999> i suppose that's not the problem here though
<oomph> do i need to edit my hosts.allow to allow SSH access?
<h3sp4wn> oomph: openssh does not use tcp wrappers on ubuntu
<oomph> ok... so what should i check
<oomph> to connect to it
<h3sp4wn> oomph: It just works by default if openssh-server is installed
<oomph> when i try to connect it gives me a blank screen
<h3sp4wn> Are you at the ubuntu machine now ?
<oomph> i can be
<oomph> im trying to help my friend across the WAN, he has his firewall open for me to connect to
<oomph> hes running kubuntu
<oomph> and did an apt-get install openssh-server
<actinic> oomph, does he have port 22 open?
<oomph> yes
<h3sp4wn> The only thing I can think of is port forwarding if he is using it is not working properly
<actinic> and you sure ssh is running on his end?
<oomph> to my knowledge yes
<actinic> as root he should do:  /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<oomph> k trying now
<oomph> he just did that command and its a no go
<actinic> what's the error message?
<oomph> from putty i get no error
<h3sp4wn> oomph: sudo netstat -lpAinet (get him to do that) if he doesn't have something similar to tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2395/sshd (its not running)
<oomph> just a blank screen that hangs
<vigilante> got it working now, right monitor selected and nvidia drivers
<actinic> error message from his end?
<actinic> pc you're trying to connect to must run the /etc/init.d/ssh restart command
<oomph> he just did and got nothing with sshd
<actinic> got nothing?  no error message?
<actinic> just a blank?
<actinic> cursor blinking?  what?
<oomph> yeah just blank
<oomph> blinking curser
<vigilante> what is the purpose of adept installer, vs adept package manager?
<actinic> i think he hasn't installed
<actinic> at least correctly
<oomph> hrmm
<oomph> let me check some things
<actinic> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_SSH_Server_for_remote_administration_service
<Fiyawerx> there's a guide for it?
<oomph> k
<oomph> thanks
<oomph> if he had a wifi card and ethernet
<oomph> could it be listening on wrong adapter?
<oomph> sorry a bit new to linux still :)
<h3sp4wn> It would bind to all interfaces by default unless specifically changed
<oomph> ok
<ueda> oi
<actinic> what's with automatic preview?  I can't seem to disable it.  grrrrr
<vigilante> how do I add new programs automatically to Kmenu (non kde ones don't show up)
<larson9999> i didn't realize dick and jane was a remake.  watching the original now.  so seldom is there a remake that's even as good as the original.  let alone better.  why do they bother?
<larson9999> vigilante: you can run kappfinder
<vigilante> larson9999: that doesn't seem to be installed by default
<larson9999> vigilante: maybe not.  install it then
<vigilante> trudat
<larson9999> if you want :)
<vigilante> better than manually adding stuff, that should really be in kubuntu by default, and set to auto run after adept
<larson9999> it never worked for me in mandriva but it seems to work find in ubuntu
<vigilante> hmm, its not finding the programs I installed
<larson9999> vigilante: oh well.
<larson9999> i think it has to do with the directories they're installed in etc.  for instance ooo isn't picked up if you install from the ooo site
<larson9999> but it picked up about 40 programs when i ran it
<blake> Hey could someone help me with something simple?
<oomph> getting connection refused error now
<oomph> getting closer :P
<blake> How do I make the windows transparent?
<blake> Using Kubuntu
<blake> Could anyone help me with that?
<talljon84> Evening all -- If adept is giving an error about retrieving dapper-security Release.gpg on fetch updates, what is going wrong?
<actinic> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<talljon84> Why would you need to do this for the Dapper security repository?
<vigilante> how do I access the nvidia card settings panel in kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> talljon84: It should be in ubuntu-keyring
<talljon84> h3sp4wn: this is a fresh kubuntu install. nothing has changed yet and this user is getting this the first time they try to load adept updates. i don't recall having to do anything on install, how come they need to now?
<h3sp4wn> talljon84: They don't - It could be a server problem
<oomph> is there a way to check with apt-get which repository your getting a certain package from?
<cold> hmm why doesn't ubuntu have mkinitrd ?
<Hawkwind> oomph: apt-cache policy <app>
<blake> How do I make windows transparent?
<cold> and how can I get it installed
<blake> Anyone know ?
<oomph> thanks
<Hawkwind> blake: Depends on the app in question
<blake> just the active window in Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> blake: Or do you mean true transparency like making all of konqueror transparent ?
<blake> yeah, true transparency
<Hawkwind> blake: xcompmgr and transset is what you need to read about then
<blake> thanks.
<oomph> thanks hawkwind
<Hawkwind> blake: That's handled through Xorg.
<Hawkwind> oomph: No problem
<blake> Ah
<oomph> thats exactly the command i needed
<groovis> hullo!
<groovis> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<groovis> what happens when you try to download that?
<groovis> KDE opens a text editor on me.
<groovis> I want the file to 'save as' instead...anyone else having this problem?
<actinic> when I try ftp://username:password@ipaddress i get a 'could not connect to host"
<actinic> any ideas?
<actinic> this is trying to connect kubuntu to another linux box
<actinic> within my lan
<groovis> actinic: you did install ftp, yes?
<actinic> yes, it shows as installed
<groovis> do ftp 'ip address'
<Hawkwind> actinic: Leave off the password part.  It should ask you for one IIRC
<actinic> this is in konqueror by the way
<groovis> so, anyone heard of my little KDE problem?
<actinic> ftp "ip address" shows 'could not connect to host'
<actinic> in my case ftp://192.168.0.7
<groovis> no no
<groovis> do it from a console
<groovis> 'ftp 192.168.0.7'
<groovis> what's the error?
<actinic> from console the error is: 'No such file or directory'
<actinic> correction ...
<actinic> error message is: 'bash: ftp://192.168.0.7: No such file or directory'
<groovis> weird.
<actinic> ftp 192.168.0.7 shows 'connection refused'
<actinic> from console
<groovis> then it's not set up.
<actinic> at which end?
<groovis> install it on kubuntu
<groovis> apt-get install ftp
<Hawkwind> groovis: I get a box that asks me if I want to save it to disk or open it with an app of my choice
<groovis> er
<groovis> wait.
<groovis> Hawkwind: really?
<groovis> Hawkwind: damn...mine opens my text editor.
<Hawkwind> groovis: Yep.  Just like with any other download link
<Hawkwind> groovis: Then you probably need to change your file associations
<groovis> Hawkwind: I haven't touched them.
<actinic> according to apt, 'ftp is already installed'
<groovis> hang on.
<actinic> '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded'
<actinic> brb
<groovis> Hawkwind: I have no file association in Konqueror for .deb files.
<groovis> Hawkwind: I removed it.
<groovis> Hawkwind: so KDE should ask me what I want to do with it...
<Hawkwind> groovis: You doing this in konqueror ?
<cold> can someone help me setup /etc/mkinitrd ?
<groovis> actinic: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_204.html
<Hawkwind> groovis: Ahhh, it opens it in an editor here as well if I do it in konqueror
<Hawkwind> groovis: I was using firefox so that's why it saves it
<Hawkwind> That's why I don't use konqueror as a webbrowser but only as a file manager
<blake> ah, krystal allows you to change the opacity and things
<blake> great
<Hawkwind> blake: What is krystal ?
<groovis> Hawkwind: I know FF works...but it's too slow for me...
<blake> the window decoration
<groovis> Hawkwind: try that in Konqueror
<Hawkwind> groovis: I did.  It opens up an editor
<talljon84> Alright, so this is weird. This user is on a fresh Kubuntu install, can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com but apt-get update times out. I'm not having any problems updating. What are we missing?
<Hawkwind> talljon84: Try archive.ubuntu.com instead
<LeeJunFan> talljon84: have they a proxy set?
<Hawkwind> talljon84: Or are you talking about during the install apt-get is timing out ?
<talljon84> Hawkwind: ok. standby
<talljon84> no proxy. it's just a normal home DSL connection
<groovis> Hawkwind: ok...so make that stop. :)
<Hawkwind> groovis: I have no idea how unless you set a file association for .deb files within konqueror/kde
<groovis> Hawkwind: see that's the problem...I just want it to prompt me to 'save as' like it does in FF
<groovis> Hawkwind: and it's driving me mad!!
<LeeJunFan> talljon84: are you sure one wasn't set during setup by mistake? Check the /etc/apt/apt.conf file for proxy settings just in case maybe.
<talljon84> good point. i'll have her check that
<jebidiah> when i press ctrl+alt+f1 it just restarts my X instead of going to console?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the purpose of the katapult?
<jebidiah> Katapult is a Linux software utility that runs under KDE. It allow the user to quickly launch applications or open files by pressing Alt + space and typing the beginning of the file or application name. It's written in C++
<jebidiah> It was inspired by Quicksilver for Mac OS X
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> jebidiah: press ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to xserver
<groovis> katapult rocks.
<groovis> Yakuake is another good one.
<jebidiah> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Yeah, I know that
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> jebidiah: ok ,
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: He said the problem is that ctrl-alt-f1 restarts X.  It does NOT take him to a console
<jebidiah> VieLGuS-KuTaS: for some reason, when i press ctrl+alt+f1 it _restarts_ my X instead of taking me to console
<jebidiah> exactly
<larson9999> does kwickview work with dapper yet?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: happen to find out if apt-get works on partial names yet?  as far as i can tell it doesn't
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Haven't looked
<larson9999> apparently kuickview doesn't
<vigilante> Does anyone else have the problem of non-kde programs not showing up in Kmenu when installed?  This is the first kde distro that Ive had this problem with... and kappfinder doesn't help
<larson9999> vigilante: funny thing is that in mandriva i had that problem since the 90's but kubuntu is much better :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i install teh flash player for swiftfox under x64 , last time i installed itself through the web , but now it doesnt and when i want to install manually it sais it doesnt support x64
<Hawkwind> vigilante: Works here, but then again I don't use KDE and see the menus there
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Flash isn't available for 64Bit
<vigilante> larson9999: I just tried mandriva, no problems...  I installed Firefox and many others, don't show up
<vigilante> err, not firefox, but some others
<angel12> hey guys, im a new convert to kde, how do i get it to show a 12 hour clock instead of the 24 hour clock?
<Hawkwind> angel12: Try right clicking on the clock and going to options/settings or something maybe ?
<angel12> i cant find it in there
<angel12> oh well
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Hawkwind: i know , but swiftfox supports the flash with the 32bit libs on the x64 platform
<angel12> stupid american culture as gotten me lazy
<benkong2> why does knetworkmanager only have 40/104 bit encryption available? I am using 128 WEP and it keeps asking for my password
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i move files in kde as root , without using console?
<larson9999> angel12: right click on the clock and it's Adjust Date & Time Format
<_steeldad_> yes
<angel12> larson9999: where at?
<nixternal> VieLGuS-KuTaS: alt+f2    type in      kdesu konqueror
<larson9999> angel12: right click on the clock in the lower right hand corner.  then Adjust Date & Time Format
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> nixternal: is that temporary or not?
<h3sp4wn> VieLGuS-KuTaS: kdesu krusader (krusader is alot better than konqueror I think if you need graphical)
<angel12> larson9999: yeah, but where in the config?
<nixternal> until you close konqueror
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ok thanks
<ubuntu> how do i browse a windows partione and a ffs partition in kubuntu
<ubiquitous> ubuntu: ntfs u meant?
<larson9999> angel12: oops! it's just 'Date & Time Format'
<ubuntu> ubiquitous: yes one is ntfs, the other is ffs
<ubiquitous> ubuntu: theree is no "ffs" filesystem
<ubuntu> ??
<larson9999> angel12: oops! it's just 'Date & Time Format' -> 'Time & Dates' -> 'Time Format' drop down -> select the on with AMPM
<h3sp4wn> ffs is bsd
<LjL> ... and amiga
<h3sp4wn> But normally refered to as ufs
<ubuntu> ok, so what should i call it?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Is it a freebsd partition ?
<ubuntu> no it's a netbsd partititon
<ubuntu> ok how do i access ntfs? i want to do it one by one
<Kadran> hi all
<Kadran> why updat-grub doesn't add my windows installation in the other harddisk, any ideas?
<benkong2> does networkmanager.conf still require adding a policy for the non-privilidged user to work correctly in Kubuntu?
<angel12> larson9999: thanks, i got it figured out right before i saw your message lol, i didnt play around enough
<Kadran> why update-grub doesn't add my windows installation in the other harddisk, any ideas?
<igalmarino> hola
<ubuntu> anyone know how to access ntfs from kubuntu?
<Kadran> ubuntu you can use capitive but it still beta
<ubuntu> i'm now in kubuntu live cd(which is a pain)
<ubuntu> it's soooooooo slow i don't know what's goin on
<ubuntu> the cdrom keep running
<Kadran> ubuntu: so i guess you can't install the capitive on it...
<Kadran> install it on your hd it will work faster
<Kadran> i have tried using capitive but it takes a long time to copy any thing to ntfs
<ubuntu> well, i have two hard drive, one is ntfs, the other is netbsd ffs, or whatever you call it
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: I would probably call it ufs2
<Cntryboy> Anyone know if apollon p2p program has a feature to turn off the download notification?
<actinic> want to learn more about kubuntu?  Check this out ....
<actinic> http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28
<actinic> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<actinic> 42 pages lol
<Hawkwind> actinic: LinuxLoader.com is a great site.  I've known PDR60 for a while now since he and I both ran Mandrake/Mandriva and I've been a member of his site for a while
<actinic> quiz tomorrow
<actinic> :)
<actinic> I saw that.
<Hawkwind> I've got several posts on the forums there :)
<actinic> Good job Hawkwind
<actinic> i bookmarked you '10 tips' post
<Hawkwind> actinic: Heh kewl.  I've also got a forum I run at http://LinuxForDummies.org/  which has some info on it too :)
<actinic> author seems high on Adept
<actinic> what's your feeling?
<oomph> nice site
<oomph> thanks for the link
<Hawkwind> actinic: I've actually not read all of it yet.  But I do know PDR60 talks highly of Adept on the Mandriva Club Forums too
<oomph> hawkwind: do you make use of the pinning function in apt?
<oomph> for your source.list
<oomph> i'm trying not to break my install :P
<Hawkwind> oomph: No, but I know about it and should start using it one day.  I've just switched from Mandriva to Kubuntu about 2 weeks ago
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does if i can install ooo 2.0.3 rc7 from source on x64 kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> oomph: Ahhh, all those sources are tested to not break an install
<Hawkwind> oomph: I've got about 150 users using it and they have had no problems
<maltron> hey all - ok, ubuntu crashed on me yesterday, and I wanna find out why.  It was a complete system lock-up.  kern.log said this: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<bobstro> has the kde artwork app disappeared in dapper? i loved that thing.
<Hawkwind> oomph: Only sources that might cause a problem that you can easily comment out are the Compiz and XGL sources
<maltron> sorry, I'm using kubuntu, but it shouldn't make a difference.  Dapper, by the way
<Hawkwind> maltron: Did you look in /var/log/messages for anything referencing it ?
<oomph> what do you like more about kubuntu over mandriva?
<maltron> Hawkwind: I've saved all the logs, but what does the "reference" look like?  What am I supposed to look for?
<Hawkwind> oomph: About the only thing I like 'over' Mandriva is the speed of the package manager.  Though I don't know apt-get like I know urpmi, it's tons faster than urpmi is.
<Hawkwind> oomph: Plus I like the size of the community and the backing it has financially.  Plus so far it seems really stable and even a bit faster overall on the same system I ran Mandriva on
<larson9999> oomph: i like the philosophy of ubuntu more.
<Hawkwind> maltron: Have you put that into google and see what it returns ?  That reference error ?
<larson9999> hawkind is it faster?  i didn't notice
<oomph> yeah, i just began using linux this monht
<oomph> month
<larson9999> i have a slow system so you'd think i'd notice
<maltron> Hawkwind - I'll check now
<oomph> right when dapper came out
<Hawkwind> larson9999: A bit.  Not super fast, but it is slightly noticable
<oomph> been trying to decide on mepis or kubuntu
<bur[n] er> happily using kubuntu?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: if you can't put in partial names, i think i might prefer urpmi
<Hawkwind> oomph: Kewl kewl.  I've been using it for 4 1/2 years.  Started with Mandrake and used it ever since then.  I did test other distros a bit but always had Mandrake/Mandriva as my main OS
<oomph> i think im gonna go kubuntu because of the larger community base
<Hawkwind> larson9999: That doesn't bother me since I know how to use apt-cache search
<larson9999> Hawkwind: things in kde seem to work better, too.
<oomph> although there are some things i really like about mepis
<actinic> Hawkwind: ever try PCLinuxOS?
<danl> is there an easy way to get java installed for firefox?
<Hawkwind> oomph: I ran the largest 3rd party RPM repository for Mandriva at http://SeerOfSouls.com/ which gets millions of hits per month.  I'm trying to learn deb packaging so I can expand SoS a bit
<oomph> yeah, i much prefer kde over gnome
<danl> i have the jdk installed and usable for this user, but not the plugin for ff
<mebsd> me too
<mebsd> kde rocks
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yup
<bobstro> oomph:  i really liked mepis, but it seems to have deviated far enough from debian for a few things to break. at least that was my impression.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: aha, that will do it.  i knew there was something
<Hawkwind> actinic: Yes.  I didn't care for it mainly because it was such a small community and such.  Plus Texstar comes from Mandrake as well and he lives about 20 minutes from me.  He was pushed out of Mandrake for several reasons
<oomph> well the new mepis 6.0 is based on kubuntu
<actinic> there's still a few annoying bugs with KDE and Kubuntu
<mebsd> if i install kubuntu on hard drive, will it see the already existed netbsd ffs?
<actinic> Hawkwind: as you've prob noticed the PCLOS community is rapidly growing
<maltron> Hawkwind: all I can find out from Google is that that messages about the soft lock up doesn't seem to usually result in a crash
<larson9999> Hawkwind: your site sucked
<larson9999> jk
<bobstro> oomph:  i last tried it about a year ago. what have they changed from kubuntu?
<maltron> Hawkwind: maybe it's something else...
<maltron> Hawkwind: but it did happen at the time of the crash
<Hawkwind> actinic: Yep.  I've got a couple of users in my #LFD (help channel for the http://LinuxForDummies.org/ site) that are part of the PcLinuxOS team actually
<larson9999> actinic: such as?  i've found it to be better than kde+mandriva
<maltron> Hawkwind: there was also a mention about Skype doing something
<oomph> bob: right now its very similiar to kubunu using many of the same repositories
<mebsd> how much space kubuntu need?
<actinic> larson9999, here's a demonstration ....
<oomph> they have some additional system control panel tweaks
<oomph> and a few different packages
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Though you used SoS all the time IIRC :P
<oomph> already installed
<actinic> drag & drop a *.txt file from konq to the desktop
<maltron> Hawkwind: I'm using the new Skype Beta, but even if it crashed it shouldn't have taken the system down.
<Hawkwind> maltron: It's possible it might have.  Beta software is known to do pretty much anything
<oomph> anyone know where i can find some asci drawing for my motd :P
<actinic> the test file on the desktop is in 'preview' mode
<actinic> there's no way to disable preview mode
<larson9999> Hawkwind: yeah your site rocked.  will i be getting debs from you too?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I'm learning to build deb packages so hopefully soon. I do have Xchat-2.6.4 that I built that is now part of Edgy
<bobstro> oomph:  text or drawings?
<maltron> Hawkwind: yeah, but surely an os like linux should just take it in its stride?  When I say lock up, I mean I couldn't do anything.  couldn't go back to an ascii terminal, couldn't log in remotely -nothing
<oomph> bob: either is cool
<bobstro> oomph:  figlet lets you do the "big print" stuff using ascii chars
<Hawkwind> maltron: I've had xmms totally lock up the system before.  It 'can' happen.  Beta software makes it even more believeable
<oomph> not familiar with that
<maltron> Hawkwind: it was just like those agp lockups i used to get with the proprietary radeon drivers (I use the open source ones onw)
<oomph> i just want a penguin or something
<oomph> heh
<maltron> Hawkwind: in fact there was something about the agp in the logs too
<bobstro> oomph:  lots of fonts you can install. good for motd and such. also, there's at least one image-to-ascii program out there, but i'm not sure if there's a deb in the repositories.
<actinic> hey guys, i've got some pretty nice wallpapers for the taking if you're interested:  ftp://oberon.gotdns.com/Wallpaper/
<maltron> Hawkwind: wow, who would've though?
<larson9999> actinic: the disable flag doesn't work if you log off and back on?
<bobstro> if only i could get the kde artwork program back!
<actinic> larson9999: nope
<larson9999> actinic: i might never have noticed that
<maltron> Hawkwind: is it worth reporting a bug?  And to whom?
<Hawkwind> maltron: If you report it it needs to be to skype pesonally since it's their software
<oomph> i just installed figlet
<oomph> does anyone know if there is a way to start a KDE session to a PC from a windows box?
<bobstro> oomph:  hmm. a quick search in synaptic reveals there are quite a few ascii art toys!
<bobstro> oomph:  as in a terminal services session?
<oomph> yes, more or less
<actinic> anyone installed Istanbul?  <-- captures screen sessions
<bobstro> oomph:  what do you mean "kde session"?
<oomph> somethign other than vnc
<larson9999> what's the deathmatch ascii game?  it looked pretty cool
<oomph> like a client that can connect to the xserver
<bobstro> oomph:  you could run x apps with cygwin.
<oomph> ohh
<actinic> larson9999: there's other stuff too, mostly annoyance
<maltron> Hawkwind: I'm not yet 100% sure it was Skype though - gaim was the program that crashed, skype itself kept going for a bit.  About the AGP, here's the very last thing that kern.log said before the reboot:[drm]  Loading R200 Microcode
<maltron> Hawkwind: I have a radeon mobility 9200
<oomph> is cygwin pretty fast?
<AmazingRuss> oomph:  look into vmplayer
<maltron> Hawkwind:I'm not sure why it had to load the "R200" microcode
<AmazingRuss> get the vmware demo, and you can create a kubuntu vm
<bobstro> larson9999:  don't know that one, but it seems there's a ski jumping game using ascii artwork!
<AmazingRuss> then run it free with the player
<jimmy__> I have a simple question
<jimmy__> for anyone
<larson9999> oomph: i've used freenx with a no machine client from windows xp.  it's faster than tightvnc and free.
<bobstro> AmazingRuss:  that'll run linux on the windows box, but not access a remote linux box. at least not directly.
<oomph> i have vmware i don't need to run kubuntu in a virtual machine
<oomph> its my host OS
<oomph> on my laptop but my gaming pc is still windows
<jimmy__> by the way... THANX VECTER
<bobstro> oomph:  vnc no good for you?
<actinic> i'm tempted to change the kernel ... currently running 386 ... on an Opteron!
<larson9999> oomph: yeah, that setup lets you connect remoting from windows.  gives you an x windows.  that not what your looking for?
<oomph> vnc is alright but im looking for other options that maybe out there
<oomph> yes larson, i think ill check that out
<oomph> sound along the lines of what id be looking for
<jimmy__> will bittorrent run in kde
<jimmy__> ?
<jimmy__> \?
<oomph> will it work over ssh?
<oomph> jimmy use ktorrent
<larson9999> oomph: yeah.
<jimmy__> thank you
<oomph> welcome
<actinic> Opera 9 has a built-in bit torrent and works great
<oomph> yeah the new opera isn't bad either
<mebsd> opera sux
<actinic> love the widgets too: http://widgets.opera.com/
<actinic> incl the bittorrent widget
<oomph> larson will it work on a windows client?
<mebsd> i use bitcomet, it's the best
<larson9999> oomph: it took me a whole weekend to figure out how to setup it up but i'm a moron.  forgot what site i found that finally put it into english for me.
<actinic> mebsd: using ver 9?
<oomph> well if you happen to find it again shoot me the link
<larson9999> oomph: yes.  freenx is the oss linux server part and the windows client is no machine.  the no machine windows client is free
<AmazingRuss> I'm having intermittant shutdown problems...x goes black, but the console don't come up.  Anybody have ideas?
<mebsd> actinic no i don't use opera
<orient2000> Hi there. I need some help. apt-get update E Type http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt is not known on line 32 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<actinic> mebsd: ok, i'll assume the 'sux' comment was for effect :)
<oomph> larson: is this what you are refering to?
<larson9999> oomph you probably won't have issues.  i do a lot of things like skip steps on accident that trip me up a lot.
<oomph> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/freenx-knx
<AmazingRuss> orient...did you put that line in yourself?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> what is the command to specify which jave to use as default?
<orient2000> I can not run adept or update manager, can not open adept cache
<oomph> larson: you're forgetting i'
<mebsd> there's free firefox and avantor, why need opera
<larson9999> oomph: yep.
<oomph> ve only used linux less than a month
<oomph> heh
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> and swiftfox
<actinic> opera's free too plus speed and greater rendering and ...
<orient2000> Yes I did put this line myself into list.
<AmazingRuss> orient: do you need it?  If not, just stick a # in front of it
<oomph> larson: is it available via apt-get?
<actinic> firefox is getting bloated
<larson9999> oomph: well, you could get hawkwind to get it working on his system and then tell you how.  he's pretty good with newbies
<larson9999> :)
<mebsd> ok i'm downloading opera. i'll tell you what i think
<mebsd> firefox got extension though
<orient2000> Ok but I can not save it because I do not have privilages. I do nkow how to edit. I am the only user.
<oomph> brb im gonna go buy beer and i got 5 mins before they stop selling
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> opera is pretty cool , but i prefer swiftfox over them all
<oomph> gotta haul ass
<actinic> i'm running this irc chant on Opera too
<Frederick> folks anyone got a cool colos scheme for konsole?
<actinic> er chat
<mebsd> opera is bloat too. why would a browser need irc?
<AmazingRuss> go to a console and run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<larson9999> oomph: i haven't look but i wouldn't be surprised if there was a nice site talking about how to set it up in ubuntu.  i recently switched from mandriva and haven't set it up in ubuntu yet
<AmazingRuss> will prompt you for password...yours will probably work
<actinic> because it's a tab just like web sites ... easy access
<mebsd> opera got everything, mail, irc, browser, but none of them are really good
<actinic> lol mebsd, give the newest version a chance
<AmazingRuss> Dont do it man!  Opera gave me genital warts!
<mebsd> ok
<actinic> lol, there's a vaccine for it now
<larson9999> opera is fine.  but i'm penalizing them for taking so long to go ad free
<AmazingRuss> norton?
<actinic> nothing cures norton
<AmazingRuss> :(
<larson9999> norton! oh god
<actinic> norton is the only prog which is worse than the problem
<actinic> short of windows geniune advantage :)
<AmazingRuss> it solves a problem that isnt mine
<AmazingRuss> windows lives in a vm and doesnt touch the internet on my machine
<AmazingRuss> and it dont get updated either
<actinic> still running 98, eh?
<orient2000> I can see the list file but I do not understand bottom commands. How I edit it in nano?
<AmazingRuss> sometimes I poke it with a stick and giggle
<AmazingRuss> know how to get a termina screen up?
<AmazingRuss> terminal that is
<actinic> start > run > console or somethin?
<AmazingRuss> konsole
<AmazingRuss> we're not good spellers
<actinic> u got dat rite
<larson9999> oomph: hey, i don't think that is the one i used.  i think i used the one without the knx.  not that the knx won't work.
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> al bi rajt bak
<orient2000> I am in console and in nano but I can not type or anything.
<actinic> orient2000: don't use nano
<AmazingRuss> hit ctrlc
<actinic> nano is good if you're not running X
<AmazingRuss> tryin to get him sudoed
<Frederick> wich is the command for solve deps in debian? I'm lazy I know
<orient2000> ok  be it sudoed.
<AmazingRuss> ok..try this...once you are out of nano.....type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<AmazingRuss> more civilized i guess
<actinic> otherwise try: or kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<actinic> scratch the 'or'
<AmazingRuss> kwrite is the tool of satan!
<actinic> at kate is his whore!
<actinic> lol
<AmazingRuss> :P
<AmazingRuss> zealot
<orient2000> sudoed  /etc/apt/sources.list  ? command not found.
<AmazingRuss> nope...like this
<AmazingRuss> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<larson9999> holy smokes! i bought these metal soldier figures from a yard sale for $1 and it looks like they'll bring $200+ on ebay
<larson9999> or use the best editor, xe!
<larson9999> :)
<AmazingRuss> infidel!
<actinic> no, vi :)
<AmazingRuss> freak!
<AmazingRuss> vi makes the baby Jesus cry
<oomph> i made it
<oomph> got the beer with a minute to spare
<actinic> ok orient2000, how you doin?
<orient2000> I did sudo ed I am in and do not see anything how to quit with no changes?
<larson9999> vi is fine.  but seriously, if you're in a shop with mainframe converts, give xe a try.  they'll be much happier that with vi.  and the price is right.
<actinic> just close the window
<AmazingRuss> ctrl d
<AmazingRuss> you help him...im confusing the situation :)
<actinic> you certainly are :)
<actinic> poor guy
<orient2000> OK I am out I go for sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<AmazingRuss> even though my way is obviously better
<actinic> talkin of freaks!
<AmazingRuss> good call orient
<AmazingRuss> freaks make the world go round
<actinic> that's what he gets running automatix .... hehe
<AmazingRuss> there is a gigantic freak treadmill at the center of the earth
<actinic> yes, occupied mainly by gentoo users
<AmazingRuss> hehe
<actinic> :)
<actinic> still doin stage 1 installs
<actinic> going around in circles
<AmazingRuss> their gigantic brains all a-throb
<larson9999> i was going to install gentoo, then i found out there is less to compile if you run LFS
<actinic> really?
<actinic> but you start from .... um, scratch
<actinic> yeah, that's the ticket
<larson9999> actinic: just a little joke
<AmazingRuss> i've thought about it...would be a very educational experience
<actinic> sorry, slow tonight :)
<AmazingRuss> like the time i put my tongue on a street sign in winter
<actinic> closest I came was installing Arch
<Mez> actinic - use bzr instead :P
<actinic> yikes!
<larson9999> i did install linux from scratch. in 2000 or 2001 i think.  maybe 2002.  took me forever to get just a basic system setup.
<s0v3r1gn> hey Im having trouble mounting my additional Hard drives
<AmazingRuss> maybe if you bought them flowers first
<Mez> s0v3r1gn, what trouble (and why the l337 - it makes my eyes hurt)
<AmazingRuss> talked to them a bit
<actinic> s0v3r1gn: fdisk -l baby!
<AmazingRuss> lol
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> when using java alternative command , what file should be used from jre5 to set as default?
<s0v3r1gn> I dont buy flowers for my mounts, they buy my flouers
<actinic> show us what ya got!
<touchisha> better nick?
<AmazingRuss> yes...refined, yet subtly oriental
<orient2000> I am fine now. Thanks. I knew I screw up with this last line. I need to learn more about editing programs.
<AmazingRuss> right on
<touchisha> same meaning, japanese
<actinic> even with Russ' help huh?
<actinic> congrats
<larson9999> i like the l33t nick better
<AmazingRuss> kate saved the day!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<actinic> that who.. :)
<orient2000> I have some errors. Maybe somebody could take a look? Where can I paste it? I never did it before.
<actinic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AmazingRuss> kwrite would have resulted in system annihilation
<Mez> !tell orient2000 about pastebin
<actinic> how 'bout kedit.  ok?
<touchisha> so Im pretty new to linux... cough...  so um I cant get my 2 extra HDDs to mount right. any idea?
<actinic> hey Mez i'm 3 lines ahead of ya :)
<larson9999> good night
<AmazingRuss> know what device/partition your drives are?
<actinic> see ya
<actinic> brb
<AmazingRuss> lie /dev/hda1 or somesuch?
<Mez> actinic, cept I use the nbice version
<AmazingRuss> er..like
<touchisha>   /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdd1
<mebsd> shlt how can i stop opera's builtin torrent client, it sux
<AmazingRuss> ok...got a directory named /mnt?
<touchisha> have them mounted to /mnt/hd1 and /mnt/hd2
<AmazingRuss> k...whats the problem?
<touchisha> but cant view the contents
<Mez> touchisha, if they're mounted whats the problem ?
<AmazingRuss> prolly rights
<AmazingRuss> go to a terminal and do sudo -s
<AmazingRuss> then try to look at em
<touchisha> I tried to add them to fstab and they didnt mount on boot, have to mount manually
<AmazingRuss> what is one of the fstab entries?
<touchisha> ... /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hd1        ntfs    noauto,user,owner 0 0
<Mez> touchisha, what filetype are they ?
<touchisha> ntfs
<Mez> touchisha, ntfs = read only in linux
<AmazingRuss> the noauto maybe?
<Mez> it's not safe to write to them
<touchisha> crap
<AmazingRuss> ntfs is the file system of satan!
<touchisha> still cant see the files as user
<AmazingRuss> but you can as root?
<touchisha> hurm cant after reboot
<orient2000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17519 some strange errors. Any good advise what could it be?
<SpAwN> touchisha: if u write to a ntfs partion u will serverly corrupt it and the data on it
<AmazingRuss> try mount /mnt/hdb1
<AmazingRuss> shoudl pick it up from fstab
<touchisha> says it cant mount it
<Mez> touchisha, you need to like - set the user it mounts as
<Mez> you only using a one user system ?
<touchisha> bah they are mounted now under some tmp folder
<touchisha> yea
<Mez> touchisha, one sec lemme look something up
<touchisha> k
<AmazingRuss> I think thats normal
<touchisha> I unmounted it from the /tmp/ and remounted it to /mnt/hd1/ cant see files
<touchisha> wait there they are
<AmazingRuss> orient...does that for me too.  I don't worry about it cuz kate runs ok
<Mez> touchisha, paste your fstab line for it
<touchisha>   /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hd1        ntfs    noauto,user,owner 0 0
<Mez> change it to
<Mez> actually
<Mez> do you know the user id of your user
<touchisha> no
<orient2000> I am not worry too much about it. Kate runs fine and everything is OK. I think I have these errors after installing java and perl. Thanks.
<Mez> ok
<Mez> do this:
<Mez> sudo grep username /etc/passwd
<Mez> (where username is replaced by the username of your user)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<AmazingRuss> i think you need to symlink it
<touchisha> ok
<AmazingRuss> well, I've spread enough disinformation for one night...farewell!
<Mez> paste that line to me (it wont containt a password)
<touchisha> so I get "touchisha:x:1000:1000:Joshua Ferguson,,,:/home/touchisha:/bin/bash"
<Mez> ok
<Mez> thats simple
<Mez> your  current fstab line is
<Mez> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd1 ntfs noauto,user,owner 0 0
<Mez> change it to
<Mez> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd1 ntfs noauto,user,owner,uid=1000 0 0
<Mez> sorry - change it to
<moparisthebest> does anyone know how to share files on a local network?
<Mez> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd1 ntfs auto,user,uid=1000 0 0
<moparisthebest> when i right click the file and click sharing, it only lets me click a button that says configure sharing
<Mez> moparisthebest, depends on how you want to share it
<moparisthebest> then i type in the root password, and a window comes up with everything greyed out, i can only click ok or cancel
<moparisthebest> just so i can access the file from my laptop Mez
<touchisha> ok ill reboot and brb =p
<Mez> moparisthebest, windows laptop ?
<moparisthebest> yes
<moparisthebest> is that possible?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> sudo apt-get install samba
<Mez> is your first step
<touchisha> woot that worked
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<touchisha> thanks
<moparisthebest> ok Mez i think i got it, booting up the laptop right now :)
<Mez> touchisha - no problem - had the same thing myself
<Mez> moparisthebest, you need to share it and stuff - but it should all be sorted now
<Mez> make sure you set samba up with the right workgroup
<moparisthebest> ok Mez i got it shared and everything, and I can see it from the windows laptop in the right workgroup
<moparisthebest> but it wants a username and password to connect
<moparisthebest> ive tried my username and pass and also root, but niether one works
<Mez> ok - you need to open kcontrol ...
<moparisthebest> ok
<Mez> and in there there are network settings or something similar - and then theres like - a samba section
<Mez> look in there
<Mez> and tell me what you see (or send a screenshot to imageshack)
<moparisthebest> should it be set to simple sharing or advanced sharing?
<moparisthebest> and the samba section your talking about is different for each folder shared right?
<Mez> no theres a like - thing to set it up
<Mez> I think it's in advanced
<Mez> I cant remember
<Mez> can you send a screenshot of it to imageshack.us
<Mez> and then I can se
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
<orient2000> I am in adept. What does it mean complet update?
<ABACVS> lo all
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> orient2000: means it just installed all the ipdates
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ABACVS: lo
<ABACVS> ...just got done installing kubuntu, needless to say I'm a n00b to linux in general.  I have two hard drives in my compy and while I was running knoppix, the drive was detected and mounted, 'cept kubuntu is seeing it, but not mounting it.
<unix_infidel> arso_: where are you looking?
<unix_infidel> erm ABACVS
<ABACVS> I'm getting this error: "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ABACVS> I have two questions... What does that mean, and how do I fix it >:(
<unix_infidel> ABACVS: its looking for a partition by the name of hdb1, meaning the first partition on the slave disc.
<unix_infidel> ABACVS: do cat /etc/mtab to see which partitions are mounted.
<unix_infidel> and WHERE they are mounted...knoppix may have put them in /mnt but ubuntu might have put them in /media
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the update-java-alternatives ?  i know where i installed jre but dont know how to make it default ,
* zhan is away: 
<unix_infidel> LOL, heat wave in london according to the BBC.
<ABACVS> the last (and only line) with a reference to a hard drive says "/dev/hda5 /boot ext3 rw 0 0"
<unix_infidel> when temps are about 70F for the last week.
<ABACVS> *after running cat
<ABACVS> ...so how do I get my slave drive to mount?
* zhan|away is back.
<DaSkreech> With a Stirrup
<ABACVS> ahh yes...  I should pick up some of those soon.
<unix_infidel> ABACVS: you should read up on the naming conventions and how mount works.
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<unix_infidel> ABACVS: more pertinent though is figuring out which partition is which in relation to the linux naming schemes (eg: /dev/hdb1 vs. /dev/hdb2)
<unix_infidel> oh yea, i forgot some people actually use gui's for this stuff.
<DaSkreech> Someone should really change that :(
<ABACVS> GUIs are for us Win and Mac converts.  Change is... traumatic.
<unix_infidel> ABACVS: if you're a mac convert who hasnt figured out terminal yet you might as well be using vista beta
<unix_infidel> first thing i fire up on my mac is audio production software, second thing is a couple of shells.
* DaSkreech sushes unix_infidel
<ABACVS> Oh no... I've managed to keep Mac from poisioning my home... except for iPod.
<mebsd> where does pppoeconf script store the pppoe information?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> someone tell me how to set the sun java to default
<ABACVS> ummm.. how do I get back to the prompt after using the man pages?
<DaSkreech> q
<ABACVS> damn.  I thought is was something simple like that.
<ABACVS> thank you.
<DaSkreech> back back forward forward up left punch
<DaSkreech> Should finish it :)
<ABACVS> I tried standing on my head and doing a kooky dance...  but the monitor just stared at me like always.
<DaSkreech> Oh you can't face the monitor when doing that
<ABACVS> ok.. so "q" and headstand + kooky dance -not facing monitor-
<ABACVS> this "linux" thing...  who knew!?
<DaSkreech> Yeah the monitor likes a bit of moon now and again
<DaSkreech> well You can add a patch that will accept ballroom dancing :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I have an update on cupsys, but it says that it can't update and I don't exactly know why.
<ABACVS> I'm not too thrilled about the latest version of the ballroom dancing patch.
* Ertain looks at the sources.
<Ertain> Hmm, apparently the files haven't been uploaded, or I can't get them.  Strange.
<DaSkreech> You use the source .. Erm Luke?
<railk> has anyone else got problem installing the most recent updates?
<Ertain> Right here.
<railk> you also get "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break the packages" (from the adept updater)?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does anyone know where the update-alternatives config file is?
<robotgeek> VieLGuS-KuTaS: should be in /etc/alternatives
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> robotgeek: TY
* Ertain checks /etc/alternatives
<Ertain> Crap, I don't have an /etc/alternatives.
<robotgeek> Ertain: hmm, weird
<Desh> How do I see how many monitors my laptop is set up to use?
<Ertain> What are some of the alternatives, then?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> robotgeek: do u know how to specify a path for sudo update-alternatives --config java?  because it doesnt see my java install
<Desh> B/c fglrx will not work and I think it is b/c it thinks I have 2 monitors since ATI Control Panel lets me adjust settings for 2 screens.
<robotgeek> VieLGuS-KuTaS: don't have access to my machine right now, so maybe "man update-alternatives" might help
<indieross> im haveing some screen resolution issues with ubuntu can anyone help me out
<ABACVS> allright - I got the salve device to mount, moounted it to /dev/windows (It used to be my main compys heart - but I "upgraded" to a larger HD).  How do I tell if it's read-only?  I tried using all hte switches and stuff the kubuntu readme said, but it wasn't mounting.
<indieross> it wont let me set it to 1280x1024
<ABACVS> so I just used the regular mount command without all the extra parameters
<ABACVS> nm
<ABACVS> I found it.
<Ertain> So I guess the official Ubuntu update servers aren't working?  How does one use an alternative server?
<[Nige] > anyone been abple to get Mplayer working with kubuntu? pre8??
<Ertain> I've been able to get Mplayer to work.
* Ertain uses Mplayer.
<Ertain> Yep, seems to be working.
<[Nige] > where you able to compile it. do you did you get a deb package?
<Desh> How do I disable a 2nd monitor? In the system settings I can see a 2nd monitor options even tho I dont have one.
<[Nige] > !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<tobias_> Hello! I have problems with my Plextor SATA DVD under Dapper. Every 4 s I got a lot of error messages as long no DVD is in the drive.
<Ertain> I got the Mplayer pack.
<hhhjr> evening, can someone suggest a channel where a newbie can get some help? please
<mebsd> #newbie
<[Nige] > aptwhere did you get the mplayer pack?
<charlene> any singaporean here
<DaSkreech> charlene: O-T?
<charlene> OT means?
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> In case this is an offtopic chat
<charlene> ah....oh
<hhhjr> Ok maybe someone can help me here, I am trying to install firefox in draper and it ask me to install the kubuntu draper 6.06 disk , and I did but it keeps telling me to install it. I tried to remove the reference undre the repository management but it comes back?
<hhhjr> is there a way to get it to install from the web?
<ABACVS> thanks evry1 for your help.  I'm gonna crash now.  It's time to sleep.  Better luck with Linux tomorrow.
<DaSkreech> hhhjr: You need to enable your repos
<DaSkreech> ABACVS: Night
<hhhjr> ok I have tried but if I edit it it always reverts to the way it was first installed
<DaSkreech> hhhjr: How are you editing them?
<[Nige] > f@#$King mplayer
<hhhjr> under adept  manage repositories
<DaSkreech> hhhjr: So you click on them then click enable?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does anyone know how to change the directory in which the update-alternatives --config java looks for available java clients?
<hhhjr> I have and also disabled and even tried to remove the cd repository but it goes back to the configuration it was
<hhhjr> I cant even use the apt-get in a root terminal
<hhhjr> well thanks amnyhow I am giving up for tonight
<DaSkreech> hhhjr: can you open it in kate?
<stoic_> no i can't
<DaSkreech> Um
<DaSkreech> Hi stoic_?
<stoic_> hi
<DaSkreech> Were you talking to me?
<geneo91> need a little help with grub
<stoic_> im not sure, i thought you where answering my question
<geneo91> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stoic_> well at either rate, would anyone know how to fix a partition problem with an external hard drive?
<geneo91> maybe testdisk can fix it
<DaSkreech> Whats the problem?
<geneo91> DaSkreech:  what do you know about grub
<DaSkreech> That it's tasty :)
<geneo91> well leme explain this mess
<stoic_> well actualy what happened was, i formatted my external hard drive with QTparted, and my computer does not recognize the device now
<stoic_> and when i went into ect/fstab to change the format type, there was no trace of the device
<DaSkreech> stoic_: ooer :( try Gparted instead? qtparted is a little less mature
<DaSkreech> geneo91: Listening
<stoic_> ok
<geneo91> i have kubuntu on first drive second partition and installed it again on second drive 1st partition then installed mandriva but i cant get to kubuntu on second drive
<stoic_> im using kde not gnome
<DaSkreech> geneo91: ah man grub.conf and edit as needed
<kkathman> geneo91: why so many installs?
<DaSkreech> stoic_: You can still install it
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  Im not sure that mandriva uses grub does it?
<kkathman> I was pretty sure they still use lilo
<geneo91> DaSkreech:  this one on first drive was from old machine
<DaSkreech> Ah that would explain a bit wouldn't it?
<lowtech> olilo is mandriva default, but it gives the choice of grub
<kkathman> right, mandriva just overwrote the MBR
<geneo91> and its not really for this motherboard
<kkathman> so hopefully geneo91 made a copy of his grub lst and he can restore that
<geneo91> be nice if it would do same as install some how
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ok , quick question , i installed the latest java jre, but i want to install it in a different directory , how do i remove the java i installed??
<kkathman> geneo91:  well, you need to be much more careful on what a distro uses to boot
<geneo91> kkathman:  what good would that do this machine doesn't have the 6 scsi drives
<DaSkreech> VieLGuS-KuTaS: How did you install the first one?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> DaSkreech: i downloaded the java .bin package and run the installer
<DaSkreech> ah.. erm I think they have an uninstall walkthrough in the readme for that
<geneo91> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<rockbelle> Hi, I can't connect to my wireless access point, but it works in Windows.  Does Kubuntu by default support wireless cards?
<DaSkreech> Night all
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> see u
<rockbelle> Anyone?
<raphink> very quiet this morning
<rockbelle> Does anyone know about wireless support on kubuntu?
<kkathman> geneo91: ??
<blake> Hi
<kkathman> geneo91:  you know that every time you install a distro, it writes an MBR right (in fact all OSs do)
<geneo91> sorry was doing some reading
<geneo91> kkathman:  yes i do
<kkathman> well when you installed mandriva, it didnt recognize the other installs, and overwrote the MBR for itself, I reckon.
<geneo91> i usually write grub to root but over looked it when i installed 2nd kubuntu
<kkathman> its peculiar to mandriva...most other major distros can see those installs and write a grub listing for them
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how can i get the sudo update-alternatives to rescan the folders for java installations?
<kkathman> geneo91:  that wouldnt have made NO difference if you installed mandriva last
<geneo91> yeah mandrive dont like other linux installs
<kkathman> correct
<geneo91> see the only way i'm able to get to kubuntu on first drive is because its is in root
<kkathman> geneo91:  when you boot your system now, what comes up?
<geneo91> but sawping to new machine was the difference
<geneo91> lilo same as always
<kkathman> yah I hate lilo
<geneo91> kkathman:  i had 7 distros on the other machine
<kkathman> seems excessive..but whatever
<oomph_> can windows write to a linux file server running samba using the ext3 file system?
<geneo91> any way i need to install grub in root of second drive
<blake> grub is a pain :(
<kkathman> on the contrary...grub is very easy and straighforward
<kkathman> but geneo91 you need to get the grub on the MBR I think, if you want to get all the kubuntus back
<geneo91> na
<kkathman> ok whatever
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a way to edit sim links?
<geneo91> just for second install then i will replace first with something else
<centyx> hi. when i try to run firefox, I get an error beginning with the line "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157." This just started happening, I'm not sure what's up.
<centyx> kde applications give the same error, but launch anyway
<centyx> if run from a terminal
<blake> Why are Opaque windows biggy with Kubuntu? I've been having problems with them
<blake> buggy*
<geneo91> kkathman:  i went from dual p3 to dual p4 xeons
<centyx> hm.
<centyx> not much activity at this hour eh.
<oomph_> :)
<oomph_> can windows write to a linux file server running samba using the ext3 file system?
<centyx> oomph_: over samba yes, and there is also an ext3 driver for windows too if you want to try that
<centyx> I would go with the first
<centyx> if that's possible
<oomph_> nice
<oomph_> what is the driver called?
<oomph_> how about riserfs?
<centyx> not sure
<centyx> I've seen the driver used in some file manager program.. total commander? or something like that. some shareware prog. not sure if there's a standalone version or not.
<oomph_> ok
<oomph_> ill STFW
<oomph_> for it
<oomph_> thanks
<centyx> np
<centyx> i've got to quit X to try to fix this, bbiab
<oomph_> k
<centyx> is this error a bad sign? kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<centyx> argh the default console resolution in kubuntu is terrible
<oomph> anyone use webmin on kubuntu?
<bimberi> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> booyah bimberi
<nixternal> i have been waiting for you
<bimberi> nixternal: hi, i saw your hackergotchi question ...
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> i want to put one up for Ubuntu chicago
<bimberi> nixternal: just add /+edithackergotchi to the url for team's launchpad page
<nixternal> sweet
<centyx> is it normal to not have an /etc/ld.so.conf?
<nixternal> thanks a ton
<bimberi> nixternal: np :)
<nixternal> i owe you a beer if we ever meet ;)
<geneo91> kkathman:  i got into it
<centyx> bleh
<bimberi> nixternal: done :)
<touchisha> ok im back for more newbie questions
<touchisha> i need to install the Nvidia 3d accelerator
<touchisha> for that I need to change my run level
<touchisha> or somethign like that
<blondie_> hoola
<_rince_> mrgn
<cps1966> woot even got grub installed on second drive
<fek> moin
<uniq> hi.
<Sakunix> *wave at all the wonderful people*
<Sakunix> hi all
<Sakunix> 228 people in channle and no hello
<Sakunix> whats up here
<jude> Hi all, I am new to linux and wonder if you could help me
<Sakunix> jude: I can try my best
<Sakunix> bit like blind leading the blind but
<jude> just installed kbuntu on a mac but had to do the text install
<Sakunix> I am relativly new to it too
<serenity> hiho
<jude> I can now startx but I would like it to boot straight to graphics and then log on, any ideas
<Sakunix> no idea about mac and am currently installing Kubuntu myself for the first time ahaha
<Sakunix> hmm
<serenity> what will happen when you boot without cd?
<jude> I think I need to amend one of the conf files but not sure which one
<jude> the install is fine
<Sakunix> there is options in the guis control panel to have a gui login aint there?
<jude> I am in it now but when I log out it returns to text
<chunLaptop> hellllo
<Sakunix> there is an option somewhere to change that I have seen it
<chunLaptop> yea there's auto logon is that what you're asking about?
<Sakunix> not auto login
<Sakunix> but starting the xserver then loging in
<jude> chunLaptop: \i would like it to boot up in graphic mode and then log in as a user
<Sakunix> I understand what you want to do jude but I dont have the knowledge to give you a solution
<komputer> hii
<komputer> hi
<serenity> hmmm...graphical logon ist done by gdm
<jude> Sakunix: many thanks, perhaps the others may have an idea
<serenity> hi
<chunLaptop> it doesn't boot into graphic mode when it boots up?
<komputer> hai serenity
<jude> no it is in text mode untill I startx
<jude> after I have logged in
<Fira> hi
<jude> hi
<uniq> jude:
<jude> uniq: yes?
<uniq> jude: try 'sudo apt-get install kdm;dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<chunLaptop> well, if you go into system settings and click on user management, goto the convienience tab, enable Auto-Login    that will log you in when you type startx i think
<jude> uniq: I have installed KDM and it appears
<uniq> jude: but?
<jude> fine just not able to select it on logon
<jude> as it boots straight to gnome
<uniq> jude: i don't follow. KDM should start when you start your computer.
<uniq> ah..
<uniq> GDM starts instead of KDM?
<chunLaptop> you purposely made it boot to console jude?
<jude> it may be because I did the text install. I could not do the graphic install on the mac as the graphics went blank each time
<jude> it was the default install for the alternative install cd
<uniq> jude: does it boot to console, or does it boot to GNOME?
<jude> it boots to console
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> can someone please help me set the default java
<chunLaptop> you can edit an rc file to make it autoboot into graphical, err forgot which rc file -_-
<uniq> jude: ok, is KDM installed?
<jude> yes
<uniq> jude: and you want KDM to start when you boot?
<jude> yes so Others can log in graphically
<uniq> jude: ok, try, 'update-rc.d kdm defaults;dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm'
<jude> 2 secs
<Fira> hallo
<jude> what is the run as cmd
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> doesn anyone know how to set the sun java as default when the alternative doesnt see it?
<uniq> jude: sudo
<jude> uniq: ta
<uniq> jude: 'sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults;sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm'
<jude> it says kdm not installed....starange used synaptic to install it
<jude> brb, just trying something
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> doesn anyone know how to use the cleartype fonts?
<uniq> jude: try 'sudo apt-get install kdm'
<RawSewage> how do you synch the clock
<RawSewage> besides rebooting
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> I figured it out
* zhan|away is back.
<flaccid> like ubuntu, has kubuntu started including opera?
<Lynoure> Hmmm
<Lynoure> It seems much harder to install HP laserjet 1022 on kubuntu than it was on debian unstable.
<cristiano> hello people how to tell Realplayer to use USB headphone and not the main soundcard? even on the browser plugin
<aeon17x> flaccid: nope, you still have to install it separately.
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> well cool, but not cool!
<flaccid> what is the default window manager for ubuntu anyway/
<cristiano> flaccid: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde
<flaccid> damn
<flaccid> so gnome ended up getting opera before kde, that sux
<cristiano> IMHO firefox is better than opera
<flaccid> opera 9 supports bit torrent and now has widgets
<flaccid> yeah i use both
<cristiano> lol
<cristiano> maybe u'll find opera in the kubuntu repository too, i'll look for it
<flaccid> k
<Lynoure> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193258 makes me feel sad. Getting HP Laserjet 1022 to work in sarge took about 3min
<cristiano> btw anyone to help me with the prob about realplayer?!?
<cristiano> flaccid: no opera in the repos, sry
<flaccid> npz
<chunLaptop> firefox isn't better it crashes w/ the flash plugin in ubuntu ><
<cristiano> chunLaptop: here i never had a crash with firefox and flash on kubuntu
* zhan is away: 
<liku> Hello.
<Lynoure> What username&password does CUPS web interface expect in kubuntu? my username&password does not seem to work
<Lynoure> hmm, nevermind, might have typoed twice
<chunLaptop> only some flash sites, try logging into myspace and visiting a few people's sites
<liku> I have a question: how to limit number of simultaneous downloads in apt-get?
<ilmaurizio> i think it depends on how many sources u have in sources.list
<chunLaptop> you mean adept, if you just use the apt-get tool in konsole it downloads sequentially
<liku> chunLaptop: The problem is that it does - I have like 5 downloads right now.
<Lynoure> nope... seems that it really does not want my normal username and password there. But what, then?
<chunLaptop> you try root?
<chunLaptop> most programs use root as the login name for admin stuff
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: root has no password enabled
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: I haven't change that ubuntu default
<chunLaptop> are you accessing cups web interface?  you should try printers in system settings
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: I tried that first, but the printer didn't end up printing
<chunLaptop> i think you have to add a root password to use the cups admin interface, i usually do that on my clarkconnect linux server
<ville> hello..
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: Wizard claims the file was sent to the interface, but nothing happened (and yes, test page from printer's test page button did print and cables are connected)
<ville> how can I burn an image in run lvl 2?
<ville> -.-
<chunLaptop> 2 is bash prompt right? i think command's cdrecord
<chunLaptop> printer webpage test button you mean?
<chunLaptop> <Lyn
<ville> chunLatop But how can I burn with cdrecord
<ville> that's the prob
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: No, didn't get that far on the web side because of the password thing
<ville> sorry dc
<cristiano> damn guys i need to know how to tell apps which sound device they should use, pls!!!!!
<ville> so what should I type to burn the image?
<whiskous> Hey all. I just tried to install Kubuntu but how do i make it install in the free 5gb space that i got on my HDD ?
<chunLaptop> not sure Lyn, i remember having a similar problem and checking linuxprinting.org to get it working
<railk> ville: cdrecord dev=/dev/... image.iso (i think)
<railk> the ... is of course the device...
<ville> railk thanks
<whiskous> hello?
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: I remember it taking all 3 minutes in debian sarge. So I'm getting a bit disappointed in ease of Kubuntu :(
<railk> ville: you could try man cdrecord....
<ville> railk it says no write mode specified
<railk> check the man
<ville> what?
<railk> enter "man cdrecord" ...
<ville> o
<Lynoure> hmm ubuntu has older hplip...
<chunLaptop> yea i know what you mean Lyn, this distro isn't as refined as it claims to be =X but it's one of the more popular right now
<railk> you need to specify something like -sao or -tao i think
<railk> or -dao
<whiskous> How do i make Kubunty install on the free 5gb disp space on my HDD? The remaining 4 partitions; sda1,2,3,4 are Windows while sda-1 is free space. I selected it but then i have to choose where to mount it and i only hAve sda1,2,3,4 and NOT sda-1 which is th<
<whiskous> Kubuntu*
<Lynoure> chunLaptop: popularity does not make it any better... quire the other way around :)
<whiskous> Hello ? :S
<chunLaptop> yes i totally agree, i didn't say this was the best, i use it because i know there is a forum like this where i can ask and give help =p
<ville> omg..
<railk> ?
<ville> it just whines something
<ville> so much text
<cristiano> so no clue about how to tell my apps which sound device to use?
<whiskous> damn
<whiskous> will someone please answer my question?
<ville> why cant these linuxes be simple..
<railk> cristiano: sound device? or sound engine?
<chunLaptop> oh hey cristiano, you mean like to use digital output?
<ville> and those manuals.. lol I cant understand anything
<railk> lol
<railk> what the heck is wrong with the updater? ....
<cristiano> chunLaptop: i mean: i have a soundcard and a USB headphone set, how can i tell my apps (like flightgear, realplayer and so on) to use USB instead of the soundcard?
<ville> argh
<ville> c'mon someone
<ville> tell me exactly what do I have to type to burn that
<ville> image
<chunLaptop> usb headphone? so it is its own soundcard?
<cristiano> yep but i have also the onboard AC97 soundcard
<Lynoure> Is there a hplip 0.9.9 (or possibly newer) available fore ubuntu somewhere, or do I need to take my chances with the debian package or compiling my own?
<cristiano> and it seems like all my apps (which don't have a sound conf tool) use the AC97 instead of USB headphone
<ville> .....
<ville> simple problem but no answers
<railk> yeah y'know i'm kinda used to using some gui for burning discs...
<chunLaptop> cristiano> google for using two soundcards in linux,  oh yea check if your usb sound card is working too
<ville> railk, yea I kinda would use too if I could get that gui somehow
<Whisky`> How do i make Kubunty install on the free 5gb disp space on my HDD? The remaining 4 partitions; sda1,2,3,4 are Windows while sda-1 is free space. I selected it but then i have to choose where to mount it and i only hAve sda1,2,3,4 and NOT sda-1 which is the free space
<ville> Im tryin to burn newer version
<Whisky`> meh
<ville> I have some oldie
<Whisky`> anyone willing to answer?
<chunLaptop> Lyn>if it's not on the repository, i'd try to find an ubuntu 6.06 package, if not then source
<railk> hmm ville, your cdrecord might still use dev=0,0,0 or similar... start by running cdrecord -scanbus
<cristiano> chunLaptop: usb is working well coz i can hear system sounds, the problem is that some apps don't use them too!
<Whisky`> you guys suck
<ville> railk, then what?
<gatekeeper> Whisky`: sda1,2,3,4 are windows sda1 is free? huh?
<railk> what is the X,X,X of your burner?
<Whisky`> like, wtf, ive been asking for the last 15 minutes and no ones answering
<Whisky`> gatekeeper: SDA-1 .... it has a -
<chunLaptop> whisky, what's your free partitions?
<ville> it doesnt say anything about that
<Whisky`> sda-1
<railk> ville: http://nic.phys.ethz.ch/readme/30 , section 2
<ville> I cant open browser..
<railk> apt-get links
<ville> o
<railk> or elinks
<Whisky`> ahh screw it
<gatekeeper> Whisky`: use the installer, when it comes to partitioning select manual partition put ext3 on sda-1 etc etc
<railk> apt-get install* :P
<ville> railk I cant because dpkg has some probs
<ville> it just freezes
<chunLaptop> well take that partition and delete it splitting it into something like 3 gig for /, 1 gig for swap, 1 gig for /home
<railk> yours has too?
<railk> gah
<ville> I cant do anything
<railk> well then
<ville> If I could just burn that cd I could reinstall
<railk> what do you get when you run sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<ville> the same thing
<railk> some list of devices?
<gatekeeper> Whisky`: no point losing your temper doesn't impress people
<ville> *WARNING* you're running linux 2.5 etc
<Whisky`> It says, Select the partition you want to use for your new instalaton and where you want to mount each of them. and all it gives me is the choice of sda1,2,3,4 and NOT sda-1.
<ville> no device lists
<chunLaptop> man whisky i'm a slow typer, just trying to help
<Whisky`> np
<gatekeeper> chunLaptop: isn't sda1 == sda-1?
<chunLaptop> that's not a standard name, it should just be in sda1,2,3,4
<Whisky`> sda-1 is free space
<chunLaptop> if it's on another hard drive it would be sdb1
* zhan|away is back.
<ville> bah
<railk> ville: i give up. no idea
<ville> I'll install mandrake..
<gatekeeper> Whisky`: I would go for that, if that is what it says :-)
<railk> yeah
<ville> then I dload that thing
<ville> then I burn it
<ville> ^
<ville> ^
<ville> damn keyboard
<railk> lol
<gatekeeper> Whisky`: make it a ext3 partition and march onward I would guess
<Whisky`> i cant create it
<Whisky`> ill just use windows
<ville> damn that some friends of my lil brother
<Whisky`> linux sucks, like alwas
<Whisky`> :)
<ville> fukin freeks
<Whisky`> byeee
<Whisky`> thanks
<chunLaptop> damn it
<ville> that one speaks to him self
<ville> and screams like a retard
<ville> ..........
<ville> -_-
<ville> I'll install mdk now
<ville> cyas for now
<gatekeeper> ville: agree ttfn
<railk> cya ville
<chunLaptop> hey ville, use a live CD
<ville> I have a live cd actually
<ville> what do I do with that?
<railk> boot from it
<ville> ok wait up
<railk> put it in drive, reboot :P
<chunLaptop> there's a boot parameter toram ? i think it's called
<gatekeeper> ville: need to go into bios to make CD first thing to boot from
<chunLaptop> google it,  but yea if you load to ram, then you can use your CD drive
<railk> he cant google
<railk> aint got no text-mode browser installed
<railk> and dpkg isn't working for him either...
<railk> (as it isn't for me atm...)
<chunLaptop> oh lynx or links doesn't come default ><
<railk> indeed
* railk slaps adept_updater around a bit with a macintosh
<railk> O_O its working...
<chunLaptop> well it should actuallly give you the options when you boot to the CD presss F1 for help
<xanax`> hello
<railk> lo
<codeRat> hi, I want to install netbeans...where should I install it?I'm new to kubuntu and don't know where is the best place to put it..
<codeRat>  /opt ?
<fridolin5879> hello
<Villelol> ok
<Villelol> now Im on live
<Villelol> anyone her?
<Villelol> here*
<chunLaptop> ok ville, can you eject the CD?
<Villelol> how do I mount that hd in this live?
<Villelol> chunlaptop, no :|
<Villelol> shiat
<Villelol> ok that's it..
<chunLaptop> that's what the toRAM was for, unless you have 2 cd drives?
<Villelol> toRAM?
<chunLaptop> how many cd drives do you have?
<Villelol> 1
<chunLaptop> and you want to burn to a CD?
<D4m4ge> hello all
<Villelol> yeap
<Villelol> image
<Villelol> isnt there any way to store that live cd in to ram?
<chunLaptop> yes
<chunLaptop> that's what i was saying toram
<Villelol> what is it?
<chunLaptop> i think you probably left the channel while i said that =p
<Villelol> yea
<Villelol> what is toram?
<Villelol> well.. wait up
<chunLaptop> it's a boot parameter,
<Villelol> I have 786Mb ram is it enough to use toram?
<Villelol> I cant find anything from google
<Villelol> no faqs about toram
<chunLaptop> i haven't tried it w/ this distro, but it should be
<Villelol> how can I use it
<Villelol> anyone know?
<chunLaptop> i'm not sure if they have it w/ kubuntu live cd, but
<chunLaptop> what you do is when you restart
<chunLaptop> and it gives you a few seconds to press something,
<chunLaptop> there's usually a F1 for help screen that shows up how to use toram and other boot parameters
<zorglu1> chunLaptop: what is toram ?
<SonicChao> This is probably stupid question...I run multiple sessions, (Ubuntu, installed 'kubuntu-desktop') and why in the world does Konversation and GIMP open when I boot to KDE?
<zorglu1> SonicChao: likely because you had them open when you quitted the last kde session
<SonicChao> zorglu1: That makes a difference in KDE?...........hm.............
* SonicChao used GNOME a lot before KDE
<chunLaptop> zorglu, some distros can load their livecd to their ram w/ a boot parameter called toram
<Villelol> chunlaptop so I reboot and just press f1
<zorglu1> chunLaptop: ah ok. thanks for the info
<chunLaptop> yea i think so ville, it should say something like F1 Help or something
<chunLaptop> and i'm not sure that this distro has toram or not! ><
<Villelol> ok ^
<Villelol> I'll try
<Villelol> brb
<zorglu1> i am installing windowxp on a kubuntu via qemu... crossing finger :)
<zorglu1> it would be so nice :)
<BazziR> zorglu1 if that doesnt work try vmware server
<chunLaptop> we have windows running in vmware at my university runs ok~ kinda slo no 3d accel
<zorglu1> well i dont want to spend money :)
<BazziR> you can enable 3d acceleration though
<BazziR> zorglu1, vmware server is free
<zorglu1> BazziR: oh i try to get this info from their web site but i couldnt go thru all the buzzwords
<BazziR> zorglu1: Products -> FREE Virtualization -> VMWare Server there you go
<BazziR> if you'd like to try it anyway
<zorglu1> ok thanks
* zhan is away: ......
<chunLaptop> ok i'm going to sleep, gooodnight
<gatekeeper> goodnight
<chunLaptop> if ville comes back and it doesn't work, just tell him to use the live cd, connect to his homenetwork, or a thumbdrive and transfer whatever image he has to it
<chunLaptop> that's to whoever's awaaake =p
<railk> huh, who? ;)
<sensei> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3 [67.7kB] 
<sensei> Heh, nice package name
<sensei> Or, build, w/e
<ville-pekka> okies I installed the mandreka
<ville-pekka> mandrake|
<ville-pekka> damn it
<zorglu1> damn, the marketing done during the window installation is better than linux one
<ville-pekka> american keyboard layout -.-
<luca_b> zorglu1: I don't know if it would be feasible to display any using the livecd install
<zorglu1> luca_b: why not ?
<ville-pekka> ';
<ville-pekka> god damn it
<ville-pekka> no scandinavian letters -,-
<ville-pekka> bah
<luca_b> zorglu1: Well, I think it would clutter more, (personal opinion)
<railk> you coulda chosen the kb layout sometime probably, ville-pekka
<zorglu1> luca_b: those are only simple text. the point is more how they are written. very user oriented. 'work anytime, anywhere' 'music and entertainment just got better'
<ville-pekka> railk it chosed this layout when I chose the language for this Os I think
<railk> ah
<ville-pekka> I couldnt choose it by my self
<ville-pekka> the layout
<railk> its the kind of distro that doesn't seperate language and kb layout... annoying
<zorglu1> luca_b: a lot more sexy than 'installing vnc server' and 'amarok now use last.fm stream' :)
<ville-pekka> I took american/english lang even though I could've chosed the finnish
<luca_b> zorglu1: You are right. Anyone knows how long is the livecd install procedure?
<railk> ville-pekka: which desktop manager are you using?
<luca_b> it *is* on topic, but I also think all that marketing blurb stays on a lot because win install can be slow
<zorglu1> luca_b: nope. what is the relation with anything ?
<ville-pekka> desktop manageR_
<ville-pekka> ?
<ville-pekka> Im on gnome now
<luca_b> zorglu1: because of the time needed for install I mean
<railk> meh dunno how to change the layout in gnome
<railk> but i'm sure its possible
<zorglu1> luca_b: well this is a time when the user doesnt do anything but waiting in front of the screen. seems like a good time to present the os to him
<railk> .. somewhere, somehow
<ville-pekka> ubuntu,kubuntu or debian_ >D
<zorglu1> luca_b: ok got your point.
<ville-pekka> aasdf just ignore those strange marks..
<railk> lol
<zorglu1> luca_b: so maybe a slideshow/presentation runnable just after the install. my idea is their presentation of the OS to new users is nice
<luca_b> zorglu1: yeah it's a good idea
<ville-pekka> I\ll take kubuntu I like kde )D
* zorglu1 is installing window for the first time after 10years... so i got a fresh look :)
<luca_b> zorglu1: Mandriva used to have something like that when you started fersh
<railk> zorglu1: the presentation is already on the cd, it's under examlpes or something on the livecd..
<railk> it just needs to get presented
<railk> "just"
<zorglu1> railk: yep like a icon directly on the desktop. "presentation to new users"
<zorglu1> well suggestion from 10000miles here :)
<railk> it could be even more intrusive than that
<RawSewage> how do you install KOffice
<luca_b> railk: like a window that opens up at first login?
<railk> if it would be force-fed during the boring bits of the installer that would be useful
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install koffice  ?
<railk> RawSewage: probably..
<ville-pekka> um.. does dvd/rw\s boot _
<railk> ?
<luca_b> ville-pekka: well, they should
<ville-pekka> or can i only boot from cd/r
<railk> they should boot..
<ville-pekka> kk
<ville-pekka> I\ll try
<luca_b> ville-pekka: I did several boot-ups from DV
<Howitzer> All of a sudden, the ~/.kde/Autostart function doesn't do it anymore :/
<railk> quite a few ditros are available on bootable DVD
<ville-pekka> yea but I have dvd/rw
<luca_b> Howitzer: How come?
<railk> so?
<ville-pekka> does it need to be dvd/r_
<ville-pekka> if I remember right debian didnt boot from cd/rw
<Howitzer> luca_b, you tell me :s
<railk> meh well FC5 booted from my laptop's DVD+-RW...
<luca_b> Howitzer: what do you have on autostart?
<railk> but dunno bout ubuntu and stuff
<Howitzer> yakuake, 2 superkaramba themes en knotes
<Howitzer> in .desktop format
<Howitzer> they did it fine yesterday
<luca_b> hmm
<luca_b> Howitzer: did you try to reproduce it?
<Howitzer> i installed some packages relating Xen and i installed some icons and themes
<Howitzer> how do you mean reproduce?
<luca_b> Howitzer: I mean, logging out and back in? Did you see it more than once?
<BoSJo> All: So where can i find all my settings for programs like Konversation, Konqueror, Kmail, Kopete etc.
<Howitzer> just tried it, nothing
<Howitzer> BoSJo, in the Settings menu-bar :)
<BoSJo> Howitzer: he he, i meant for transferring it to another PC :-)
<luca_b> Howitzer: Odd indeed.... to workaround, you may want to start clean, start the programs you want, and save the session
<slow-motion> hallo
<luca_b> Howitzer: (I don't use autostart anymore because I have a session saved)
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> i thought of that
<railk> BoSJo: probably in ~, in lots of hidden folders...
<luca_b> BoSJo: they're all in .kde/ usually
<Howitzer> but i often have lots of programs still on when needing to do a fast shutdown
<railk> fine then...
<tomyssj4ever> Hy ,please give me the link that explains how to update safely to dapper
<Howitzer> yes, BoSJo, ~/.kde/apps i think
<BoSJo> Ok, thanks Ill give it a go :-)
<railk> ~/.kde/share/apps
<railk> cd ..
<railk> oops
<Howitzer> tomyssj4ever
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get update
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luca_b> Howitzer: I think he means also updating the sources changing references to dapper
<luca_b> from breezy
<Howitzer> isn't that done automaticly?
<luca_b> well
<luca_b> Howitzer: not sure, I think you have to change them by hand or in adept
<luca_b> I prefer command line so I just edited them with vi
<Howitzer> vi
<Howitzer> i love vim :x
<luca_b> I can tell there are some problems to look for when dist-upgrading (seen in 2 upgrades)
<Howitzer> i discovered it yesterday
<luca_b> Howitzer: me too heh
<Howitzer> eek
<luca_b> I use the command line and related tools a lot more since I almost left windows
<Howitzer> brb
<Howitzer> i'll never eat greasy things for breakfast :'(
<luca_b> Howitzer: you'd better avoid them indeed
<k> hI.
<sensei> hl.
<k> Question. How do I change my display name in Kopete?
<k> nm
<ninHer> hi all
<Kwukki> hi
<zorglu1> boyouoyouy tierd of waiting
<zorglu1> hi all
<ninHer> Kwukki: hello
<dune> How can I change the open office theme to the one with the gradient?
<k> Question. How do I change my display name in Kopete?
<railk> k: you click on the icon for each account at the lower right and change it somewhere in the properties
<Bizzeh> hey
<railk> hi
<Bizzeh> what would i have to change this line to, to get 1280x1024
<Bizzeh> modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
<railk> Bizzeh: just a guess, you need to replace the 1024x768 with 1280x1024 and add 1280 before the second 1024 and 1024 before the second 768...
<railk> i.e. "1280x1024@60" 65.0 1280 1024 1048 1184 1344 1024 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync ... or something like that... just a guess
<zorglu1> WOW! i think got window :)
<railk> zorglu1: so, how is it after 10 years?
<zorglu1> more colorfull :)
<railk> lol
<railk> that probably goes for all the OSs...
<zorglu1> yep, current kde is way more colorfull than motif was :)
<k> heh :-)
<ubuntu> hi guys
<r0xz> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> i have a problem with my installer i want to setup my kubuntu on hdb but the installer only let mit install on hda
<kubuntu-installe> how can i get root privilegs under the install live cd?
<D4m4ge> kubuntu-installe to edit a file?
<k> Is there a mail client included in Kubuntu?
<kubuntu-installe> D4m4ge: i want to mount a win partition
<kubuntu-installe> k, install mozilla-thunderbird
<D4m4ge> kubuntu-installe just sudo mount then
<kubuntu-installe> D4m4ge: the livecd want a password :)
<D4m4ge> oO
<D4m4ge> never happened to me
<Hobbsee> k: kmail, yes
<k> kubuntu-installe: you sure?
<r0xz> k: kmail and thunderbird rules
<fek> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<k> Hobbsee: is it included? as in bundled
<D4m4ge> k yes it is
<Hobbsee> k: yes
<fek> kubuntu-installe: follow the page
<k> Hobbsee: why dont i see it in the menu?
<k> Hobbsee: i mean K menu
<Hobbsee> k: ah, open up kontact
<Hobbsee> and it should be there
<k> ok
* k clicks on the icon
<kubuntu-installe> oh i was wrong, i dont need a password ^^
<D4m4ge> k as long as you dont say "start menu" :p ...
<k> Cool :P
<luca_b> does anyone know of a good antispam solution that works in kmail with IMAP?
<luca_b> bogofilter completely messed up my inboxes
<sensei> luca_b: Tried isbg ?
<sensei> spamassassin imap enabled
<luca_b> sensei: I've never heard of it until now
<pinkman> Hello
<cpt> hi
<pinkman> Whats the differnece between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<sensei> Okay, I haven't tried it myself, but I've heard success stories about it
<sensei> http://www.rogerbinns.com/isbg/
<k> pinkman:
<cpt> how can i download win32 codecs for my ubuntu?
<k> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<k> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cpt> im newbie
<zorglu1> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictedformat
<k> pinkman: Ubuntu uses Gnome
<cpt> how can i download win32 codecs for my ubuntu?
<luca_b> sensei: oh, now I remember about isbg, thanks
<sensei> cpt: Repeating won't get you anywhere
<sensei> no luca_b
<zorglu1> cpt, google for 'ubuntu restricted format' it will give you a page for this
<cpt> plz help me
<k> zorglu1: no:
<k> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pinkman> whats kubuntu use?
<sensei> cpt: Depends on your player I guess.. You can grab the package for mplayer on www.mplayerhq.hu and put it in /usr/lib/win32 and just go
<k> zorglu1: therrre is a factoid for us to use
<zorglu1> k, well my solution worked too :)
<kubuntu-installe> sensei:  can't i install win32codecs with apt-get?
<k> pinkman: the bot told you... KDE
<sensei> Dunno, I didn't
<sensei> But most likely someone's made a repo of it..
<luca_b> kubuntu-installe: yes if you have the right repository
<luca_b> PLF and seveas repositories have the win32codecs I believe
<kubuntu-installe> luca_b:  ok, i come from gentoo ;). i only install kubuntu for my parents
<pinkman> x_x' So whats better lol? Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<kubuntu-installe> xubuntu ;)
<pinkman> whats that?
<pinkman> -.-
<k> pinkman: neither is better. boot the 2 of them up
<luca_b> pinkman: all a matter of choice
<zorglu1> pinkman: up to you to choose. personnaly i prefere kubuntu. but it is only my choise
<k> pinkman: try them
<kubuntu-installe> reboot ^^
<zorglu1> pinkman: live cd are good to try stuff
<pinkman> guess ill google xubuntu not sure what it is though
<Bizzeh> is there any way of mounting MTP (P4S) devices in 6.06?
<pinkman> do you know a good cd bootable burner for ubuntu?
<k> pinkman: get the 2 livecds and burn & boot them
<omeow> How do I share my printer on Kubuntu? I have a windows client that needs to be able to print to it.
<pinkman> I need a bootable cd burner for ubuntu
<luca_b> pinkman: under which OS?
<sensei> pinkman: cdrecord
<k> pinkman: try them. personally, i use both of them on dualboot
<pinkman> ?
<pinkman> is there anyway to install them without a CD?
<k> pinkman: ?
<k> pinkman: what do you mean?
<sensei> $2 on cds is a fortune ;)
<luca_b> pinkman: if you want a live-CD like environment (i.e. seeing without installing), no
<pinkman> Lol.
<Bizzeh> sensei: when you dont have the $2 it is
<k> pinkman: order both CDs from shipit
<pinkman> I am out of CD's atm. Hmm, no way around it then?
<pinkman> Ey.
<Bizzeh> and when the closest place to get them is 2 towns away, its not just $2, its what it costs you to get there and back too
<pinkman> Ill burn some. When I get my CD"s
<zorglu1> pinkman: you can download the CD iso on window and run it thru qemu
<andrisp> hello all, how can i configure konqueror to show preview in icons only for image files, not text etc ?
<k> pinkman: no, buy your CDs
<k> pinkman: order, I mean
<pinkman> Um.
<sensei> Bizzeh: Boo hoo
<k> pinkman: shipit.kubuntu.com
<pinkman> you can download the CD iso on window and run it thru qemu
<k> it is FREE to order the cds
<pinkman> how to do that?
<pinkman> lol
<pinkman> shipping is free?
<luca_b> pinkman: yes
<k> pinkman: right
<pinkman> im 14, dont got money
<Bizzeh> sensei: thats one of the standard responces for someone who has  just been proven wrong and cant think of a whitty comeback
<pinkman> =.=
<sensei> Bizzeh: Yeah
<SonicChao> pinkman: only distro that does free shipping. :)
<luca_b> pinkman: takes a few weeks but free
<pinkman> x_x'
<k> pinkman: but it takes 4 to 6 weeks to get the CDs shipped
<sensei> I change my mind.. $2 is a fortune. You win
<pinkman> I dont feel like waiting a few weeks
<Bizzeh> sensei: its not just $2
<SonicChao> pinkman: but it sends via snail mail, so it takes 3-6 weeks
<pinkman> "you can download the CD iso on window and run it thru qemu" Whats this all about?
<k> pinkman: well, i patiently waited :-)
<SonicChao> pinkman: I ordered in April and haven't got anything yet
<k> pinkman: link to the page
<k> SonicChao: you will
<luca_b> pinkman: quemu is a virtualization environment i.e. it basically emulates another computr on your own
<snikker> how can i send a broadcast messages to the others client pc (with windows) on the lan?
<k> luca_b: emulation
<sensei> Bizzeh: True.. he may live in a farm so his parents *never* have to go to the big scary city and buy anything and pick up 2 cds on the way, surely.. You win again. I regret my statement from the bottom of my heart.
<k> luca_b: virtualization and emulation aree not synonymous
<pinkman> where can i download qemu?
<zorglu1> pinkman: http://www.h7.dion.ne.jp/~qemu-win/
<pinkman> ill just go with that.
<Bizzeh> also
<luca_b> k: Yeah, my bad
<Bizzeh> cd's are only cheap if you buy a  pack of 25
<Bizzeh> or 50
<Bizzeh> ot 100
<k> pinkman: provide a link to the page where it mentioned qemu
<Bizzeh> if you just get 1
<Bizzeh> they are still expencive
<pinkman> ?
<sensei> Eh, where in the uk do you live if you pay more than $1 for a cd ? o.O
<pinkman> Someone on here, said that I could download iso, and run with qemu or something.
<k> pinkman: who
<pinkman> instead of burning to cd, and booting it?
<pinkman> I dont know.
<Bizzeh> for 1 cd on its own, 1.50
<pinkman> Some random red text. :P
<k> eh?
<Bizzeh> for a pack of 25, 3 quid
<Bizzeh> so
<k> pinkman: there must have been a nickame
<zorglu1> pinkman: i did, and yes you can :)
<luca_b> pinkman: it can be a viable option, a friend of mine has done that somewhat
<sensei> Bizzeh: My local tobacco vendor sells them for 50p each
<k> pinkman: qemu, being a emulator, will be very slow
<Bizzeh> thats in your area
<pinkman> Hm.
<k> sensei: erm? pound??/
<sensei> k, yes
<pinkman> Ill just stick with ubuntu for now
<pinkman> until I get a cD
<k> sensei: isnt that equalivent to a dollar
<luca_b> k: Aren't there any VMware player images for kubuntu 6.06?
<sensei> k, never said it was
<k> sensei: i'm asking you!
<zorglu1> ehhe
<sensei> k, but pinkman is american, that's why I said dollar to begin with
<zorglu1> k you can relax
<zorglu1> enjoy the day :)
<sensei> k, ok.. no it isn't :)
<pinkman> sappose Ill leave :P Good day
<k> sensei: is it conceptually the same thing as a cent, or a dollar?
<sensei> Yeah.. a pence is like your cents
<sensei> 100 pence is 1 pound
<k> sensei: so... 50 dollars ...
<k> sensei: thats expensive
<sensei> No, p is pence :)
<Howitzer> i'm using swiftfox which is untarred into my home dir.
<k> ................
<sensei> 50 pence.. half a pound
<k> sensei: cheap now :-)
<Howitzer> I'd like to use flash on it but installing it trough apt doesn't work
<k> sensei: things suddenly get cheap :P
<sensei> K, yeah :) Last time I checked, I think a pound is 1.85 USD
<k> sensei: heh :-)
<luca_b> Howitzer: you could symlink
<luca_b> from the firefox dir
<luca_b> I mean,
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> just did an apt-get remove --purge firefox :/
<k> heh
<Howitzer> ooh wait
<Howitzer> i can do it manually via the flash tar
<luca_b> yep
<Howitzer> just need to copy 2 files to the plugins dir
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> yippie
<Howitzer> finally youtube
<Howitzer> but didn't they release flash 8 for Linux?
<Howitzer> i read it somewhere
<zorglu1> nope they wont
<luca_b> Howitzer: no, Adobe said they'd be SKIPPING 8
<luca_b> and going straight to 9
<sensei> Wasn't it 8.5 they're going for ?
<zorglu1> i hear 8.4 :)
<luca_b> IMO, Flash is horrible, even though widely used
<zorglu1> ok lets bet :)
<larson9999> luca_b: first they said they'd be going straight to 8.5.  now it looks like it might be straight to 10.
<sensei> http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2005/12/why_isnt_there.cfm
<sensei> We can probably find links that supports all theories tho :P
<Howitzer> i can't play any teagames.com games because of that >:(
* zhan|away is back.
<larson9999> i think the shift happened when adobe bought them.  i think we should just boycott flash sites
<luca_b> larson9999: I already do, somewhat
<Howitzer> btw, have any of you read that blogpost about the downfall of Ubuntu because they set up a commercial repository? (for Opera and the likes)
<zorglu1> mouaoua :)
<sensei> Bah.. fundamentalists
<luca_b> Howitzer: nope, I didn't even know there was a repository like that, though I read about Opera 9
<sensei> "That's not Linuxish!!" .. No, but it fscking works..
<Howitzer> indeed sensei
<Howitzer> you can't live on on something that isn't fit for the future
<Howitzer> although it sucks deeply
<zorglu1> the dogme commitee of lixisher said so !!! :)
<Howitzer> http://opensource.apress.com/article/44/opera-makes-ubuntu-sing-a-sad-song
<zorglu1> autoproclamed obviouly :)
<Howitzer> that blog :)
<vijay> hi all, just now i installed kubuntu, how to install gnome desktop from cd?? help??
<luca_b> Howitzer: it didn't make the mainstream news sites luckily
<sensei> "root is evil" "I can't read the code, hence it sucks" "*Gasp* look at the license! I can't redistribute it"
<zorglu1> but nothing less than the future of Ubuntu is at stake. <- dramatisation mode on :)
<sensei> Just how many here would actually poke around in operas source and redistribute it? Or any other software for that matter..
<Howitzer> you can always redistribute it
<Howitzer> just need permission then
<zorglu1> the world may be in jeopardy
<sensei> Howitzer: That wasn't opera specific
<sensei> Just general ranting :)
<Howitzer> i mean, i believe 10% of the Linux crowd actually needs the source
* BazziR feels the power of the source
<luca_b> Howitzer: if you work in academia it's always better to have the source IMO
<sensei> 10%? :O
<Howitzer> c'mon
<Howitzer> it's the reason why Ubuntu and Suse are here
<sensei> That people needs the source? :)
<Howitzer> no
<Howitzer> that most people don't want it
<zorglu1> and really it is real bad to make the life of the user easier... by putting a repotisory.  stuff they can get thru the web but harder
<zorglu1> wow real bad :)
<Howitzer> indeed
<sensei> From the blog "But this isnt about software. Its about politics.".. I'm close to actually lol:ing for real
<luca_b> well, I don't mind as the core is still free
<luca_b> (as in freedom)
<vijay> hi all, just now i installed kubuntu, how to install gnome desktop from cd??, i am unable to do it from synaptic
<luca_b> vijay: it does not fit on CD, you need to download it off the internet
<Howitzer> vijay, do you have another live cd with gnome on it?
<vijay> luca_b:but last time (in breezy) i installed it from cd only
<vijay> Howitzer:yes
<Howitzer> vijay, they changed the installation way
<Howitzer> i tried it too
<sensei> That blog post is the biggest load of crap I've ever read.. and I'm not saying that to defend ubuntu..
<vijay> Howitzer:how to do it?
<Howitzer> you can't
<Howitzer> you need to install ubuntu-desktop over the internet via 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Howitzer> or you download the 'alternate installation cd' which still has the text-based installation method
<Howitzer> and which you can use as a repository for the ubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> man, my typing skills have improved :x
<vijay> Howitzer:ok thank you
<Howitzer> ,p :)
<larson9999> as long as they don't go the mandriva route where they try to make it look like you have to pay even though you don't.
<Howitzer> huh
<Howitzer> as long as they don't offer ANY form of payment unless it's for corporate support
<Howitzer> but they won't do that
<Howitzer> they need the image of Ubuntu to be completely free
<larson9999> howitzer i just leave it at as they don't offer ANY form of payment. i switched for that very reason.  i'd likely go to debian if so.
<sensei> Personally I believe that kubuntu has boomed because it's so damn simple, not that it's so damn hippie
<luca_b> larson9999: I used to be a silver member on MDV
<larson9999> Howitzer: yeah, the site says it always will be.
<Howitzer> sensei, do you mean ubuntu aswell?
<sensei> Howitzer: Yes
<luca_b> larson9999: The support was good, the distro was good even, but the company was totally irrational
<Howitzer> i found kubuntu a bit harder at the beginning because i used ubuntu for 1 year
<k> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
<sensei> What's the difference?
<Howitzer> things were handled differently
<sensei> Any other than gnome vs. kde?
<Howitzer> i thought there was
<Howitzer> not sure now actually
<Howitzer> KDE seems so more functional now
<larson9999> luca_b: i paid once for standard to support the distro.  but i didn't see any benefit.  but what i couldn't stand was the site to download sure tries to muddy the waters when it comes to download the free version.  can't tell you how many newbies have looked at that site and didn't try mandriva because 'you had to pay'.
<sensei> So what you mean is that you find gnome easier than KDE? ;)
<Howitzer> yep
<Howitzer> but once it comes to modifying things, gnome is just crap
<Howitzer> you need to dig in the register-alike thing
<luca_b> larson9999: I switched when they fired Gael Duval
<vijay> Howitzer:another question, i reinstalled xp, how to install grub? can i use my breezy cd for this??
<Howitzer> i think so vijay
<vijay> Howitzer:ok
<Howitzer> you'll need to go root and do "grub-install '(hd0,0)' "
<larson9999> luca_b: i tried to switch a few times but i couldn't get anything before dapper to install on my main box with is a dual p3.
<vijay> Howitzer:ok
<mike> hi
<Howitzer> vijay, check google to be 100% sure, i don't want to ruin your MBR :)
<larson9999> vijay: don't have a 2nd hd to put that windows on?  things seem to be smooth that way
<vijay> Howitzer:ok
<luca_b> larson9999: first install was breezy on this laptop, now upgraded to dapper
<omeow> How do I share my printer on Kubuntu?
<larson9999> there's something appealing about a company that says it'll alway be free and ships cd to boot.
<Howitzer> hell yes larson9999
<sensei> omeow: Can't windows do IPP ?
<Howitzer> i just love the fact i can order a nice cd with a nice cover
<omeow> What's IPP, sensei?
<luca_b> omeow: yes but it's a little complicated to set up
<luca_b> er, not omeow, was directed to sensei
<larson9999> sensei, omeow, yes it can
<larson9999> sensei: works great here
<luca_b> larson9999: I had my share of troubles trying to make a win2k box using IPP to see a CUPS printer on a linux box
<sensei> larson9999: Ok, good to know
<omeow> But what is it? :)
<sensei> Internet Printing Protocol
<omeow> internet printing protocol? =P
<sensei> Set up CUPS
<omeow> wow,  I guessed correctly.
<sensei> And make it broadcast ipp
<sensei> Can't help you with the windows part of it tho
<omeow> Right, I can already print from this computer. But my brother's windows machine can't print on it.
<omeow> I can't login to the cups thing though, my password doesn't work.
<larson9999> luca_b: don't have win2k but with xp here is was a snap.  figuring out the port might be tricky but for this printer, the printer has a 'net test page' that you can print out with the info you need
<larson9999> omeow: yeah, in unbuntu you have to modify groups to do that.  there is a site that talks about how.  google cups ubuntu and you should find it
<omeow> My printer has an ipp address.
<omeow> ipp://myhostname:631/printers/HP5652
<larson9999> the one that talks about adding stuff to the shadow group is what that worked for me.
<luca_b> omeow: yes, that's the URI for the printer
<larson9999> omeow: you might need the port, too. for me it's port0, iirc
<larson9999> omeow: in windows i don't need the myhostname.
<lied> hello
<edulix> hi
<edulix> how can i configure kpowersave to use suspend2 (hibernate) when hibernating?
<lied> i just install kubuntu. i have problems with my soundcard, what i have done: modprobe snd-cmipci (from lspci). under gentoo i had a tool called alsaconf, is this package available in kubuntu?
<sensei> lied: Aparently it's obsoleted in ubuntu
<luca_b> lied: One second, checking
<omeow> larson9999: I dual boot this machine too, so it would be very nice if I could set up one printer on my clients and it wouldn't matter if I'm working on Windows or Linux. (so they don't first have to check what OS i'm using and then switch printers)
<luca_b> omeow: What about as sharing it on samba with the same name?
<omeow> Hm, I don't know how to do that. Let's see...
<omeow> Samba isn't in my list of internet & network things.
<ray79ct> hi to all
<ray79ct> i'm italian
<ray79ct> can u help me
<luca_b> omeow: I did it the command line way on my print server, unsure if there's a point and click thing
<omeow> Hello ray79ct from Italy. What's your question?
<omeow> luca_b: urf. =/
<lied> luca_b:  and is there such a command?
<ray79ct> i  can't download from mirc
<ray79ct> can u send me a file .. because xdcc i can't use :(
<luca_b> lied: no, there is no package with it inside
<luca_b> ray79ct: you mean the /dccserver command?
<ray79ct> xdcc
<omeow> luca_b: There's a samba configuration tool in kcontrol (not ubuntu's system configuration thing) going to see if I can set it up with that.
<ray79ct> yeAH
<ray79ct> omeo pls hlp me
<luca_b> ray79ct: that's a mirc extension
<luca_b> not much you can do with it in linux
<ray79ct> yeah ..
<ray79ct> when i go to overflow
<ray79ct> i receive the file but download are blocked
<luca_b> ray79ct: if you're using windows, this is the wrong channel though
<luca_b> omeow: any luck with the samba configuration tool?
<omeow> Yeah, I think i've got it configured properly. But I don't know how to start the service. There's no mention of it in the system services module. =/
<ray79ct> ahahah
<ray79ct> no windows
<ray79ct> ubunto
<ray79ct> but for me it's new
<ray79ct> i think that u can hlp me
<ray79ct> but i can't download :((
<luca_b> omeow: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<omeow> Like I said, samba isn't listed.
<luca_b> hmm
<luca_b> omeow: sudo apt-get install samba-server
<omeow> Hm, perhaps it's not installed. (but why would it give me configuration options for it, if it's not installed?)
<luca_b> omeow: probably it writes a smb.conf regardless if the server is there or not (my guess)
<omeow> samba-common is installed.
<omeow> samba however, is not.
<omeow> Although, the package description of samba-common talks of server and client files.
<luca_b> omeow: probably they originate from the same source package
<ray79ct> mmm...
<ray79ct> what is Samba ?
<omeow> It's a type of dance.
<ray79ct> sorry but in Linux i'm ignorant ! :D
<haejin> hi, i got a problem with apt and mldonkey, i pasted all here :http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=56.0
<ray79ct> allicchici i baddi a to pa
<ray79ct> yeah .. i don't like it :D
<luca_b> ray79ct: aside the dance, it's the linux implementation of SMB protocol, used in windows file sharing
<ray79ct> it's another problem .. i see ntfs partition but i can't enter there
<luca_b> ray79ct: enter as in browse or write?
<ray79ct> and in old windows partition i ve all document
<ray79ct> in everymode
<ray79ct> i can't enter ..
<luca_b> it says "accesso negato"?
<ray79ct> in the icon i se a lock
<ray79ct> si
<ray79ct> yes
<Flosoft> hey
<luca_b> ray79ct:  that IS a permission problem then
<ray79ct> luca hlp auto
<Flosoft> does Kubuntu support 2 screens? with extending them=
<ray79ct> aiuto
<luca_b> ray79ct: english please, and I'm trying
<ray79ct> ok
<luca_b> ray79ct: are you using Kubuntu or plain ubuntu?
<ray79ct> luca_b ... how i can insert the pass to take all permission of administator and i'll can use old ntfs
<ray79ct> ubuntu
<ray79ct> :(
<ray79ct> i'm real stupid in this os !
<luca_b> ray79ct: look in the menu and open up the terminal program
<Kwukki> hello
<ray79ct> _Konsole ?
<luca_b> ray79ct: yes
<ray79ct> like prompt of shitty windoz
<ray79ct> ok
<ray79ct> now ?
<Kwukki> nee
<Kwukki> hij neemt het zlfs niet
<luca_b> ray79ct:  paste this:
<Kwukki> oeps
<luca_b> ray79ct:  cat /proc/mounts | grep ntfs
<luca_b> and
<luca_b> paste the result here
<ray79ct> nothing
<luca_b> ray79ct: ok, let's do it differently
<ray79ct> i'll paste the  command but nothin' compare
<ray79ct> ok ..
<Kwukki> hello
<luca_b> ray79ct: open up "Impostazioni di sistema"
<luca_b> ray79ct:  should be in the menu
<Kwukki> can someone help me with samba and printer sharing?
<ray79ct> i don't find
<luca_b> Kwukki: what do you need?
<ray79ct> in System - administrator ?
<Kwukki> i have a win xp machine, with a hp psc 1213 printer
<Kwukki> I can print to it from m ykubuntu machine
<Kwukki> the printer starts, but then, when he have to take the paper, he stops.
<luca_b> ray79ct: erm, I can't figure out which ubuntu flavor you have, and if you have ubuntu I know almost 0, I only use KDE
<Kwukki> (srry for my bad english ;-))
<luca_b> Kwukki: like it opens up and then stops?
<Kwukki> yes
<Kwukki> he starts, is preparing himself and then it halts
<Kwukki> he's not trying to take a paper
<luca_b> Kwukki: ok, got it
<luca_b> Kwukki: open a terminal
<Kwukki> yes
<Kwukki> k
<luca_b> Kwukki: then try printing, and after the printer stops do a " sudo tail /var/log/cups/error_log"
<Kwukki> k
<luca_b> it should print out some lines
<ray79ct> :(
<luca_b> see if you can find any reference to errors
<luca_b> ray79ct: try asking on #ubuntu
<haejin> hi, i got a problem with apt and mldonkey, i pasted all here :http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=56.0
<coachJ> ok, i have a stupid question, How do I know if I have 3D video working?
<luca_b> coachJ: open a terminal and do glxinfo | grep direct
<luca_b> if it says "Direct rendering: Yes", 3D accel is working
<coachJ> says NO
<luca_b> coachJ: then somewhat it's not working, what video card do you have?
<k> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<coachJ> asus 7000
<k> !nvidia
<coachJ> ati
<k> see the URL above
<coachJ> yea that is what got me doing this
<coachJ> If I screw up will I lose the gui?
<luca_b> be back later, got some vacuuming to do
<Kwukki> E [08/Jul/2006:15:38:20 +0200]  CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<k> coachJ: well
<k> coachJ: you can set it to vesa temporarily
<coachJ> great!
<k> coachJ: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<coachJ> what will that do?
<k> coachJ: ask you a series of configuration questions
<k> coachJ: in a certain step, you'll get  a list of drivers. find vesa in the list. go to next
<k> the next step*
<coachJ> is this if I lose the GUI?
<k> you won't lose the GUI
<k> well, you will TEMPORARILY
<k> after you answer the configuration questions, install the approopriate 3d graphics package
<k> coachJ: there? ^^^^^^
<coachJ> K> i appreciate your help but I am nt sure I wnat to get into this right now, just gathering info.
<k> coachJ: the terminal is easy to use
<k> get fimiliar with it. :-)
<Kwukki> HELP
<coachJ> I not afrid of it I just got back from the DR and jsut dont feel like getting all involved
<Kwukki> 15 minutes ago i asked something
<k> Kwukki: Ask.
<ray79ct> luca ... ok
<coachJ> thanks again I really appreciate the help
<ray79ct> thks
<Kwukki> I have a xp machine with a hp psc 1213
<k> Kwukki: not a question yet...
<Kwukki> i can print to it from kubuntu
<Kwukki> but when he have to take the paper he halts :-s
<lied> lol kubuntu is like windows, reboot and sound is working
<shocktrooper1> hello.  "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display'
<k> lied: no, it isnt
<lied> k ;)
<shocktrooper1> can someone please help me with this error?
<lied> shocktrooper1:  did you tried XGL?
<dr_willis> Kwukki,  you are saying it prints one pag4e then dont print any  more?
<shocktrooper1> XGL?
<Kwukki> no, it prints nothing
<dr_willis> Kwukki,  you are using the latest Ubuntu  (Dapper) ?
<Kwukki> when he have to take the first paper he halts
<Kwukki> yes
<dr_willis> could check the cups logs in /var/log/cups (i think) and see if any error emssages are shown)  You Did configure the printer using the Gnome-Printer tool?
<Kwukki> with kde 3.5.3
<Kwukki> no, kde
<shocktrooper1> lied, could you be more specific?
<Kwukki> maybe i have to run it as root?
<k> lied: i ummm. he doesnt have it installed
<k> shocktrooper1: do you have XGL?
<shocktrooper1> I don't know.
<dr_willis> You have to use the printer config tool and go to 'administratior' mode and thus enable root for the adding of a printer.
<k> shocktrooper1: Do you rememberb installing a  "compiz" package?
<dr_willis> i think thats how the kde tool does it.
<shocktrooper1> k, no
<k> dr_willis: ummm, no
<k> shocktrooper1: Then you dont have XGL
<k> shocktrooper1: Did you edit xorg.conf to enable 3D?
<shocktrooper1> It shows the nvidia splash
<k> shocktrooper1: that isn't an answer to my question
<shocktrooper1> k, no.
<k> shocktrooper1: Did you use "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" (exactly as typed)
<shocktrooper1> yes
<k> shocktrooper1: Did you restart X?
<shocktrooper1> yes
<k> shocktrooper1: OK, so you get that error after the nvidia splash screen shows.
<shocktrooper1> k, yes.  in xorg.conf under "Module" there is no nvidia or nv
<shocktrooper1> k should I just add 'Load  "nvidia"?
<k> shocktrooper1: no......
<shocktrooper1> ok
<coachJ> K> one more question can I do this from System settings> display?
<k> coachJ: Do what? Install the 3D driver?
<coachJ> yes
<lied> hm can someone help? sound is working with xmms. amarok is not working (xine with alsa as output)
<k> no, you can't. Let me double check
<coachJ> ok
<k> coachJ: loading
<lied> hm .wav is working but .mp3 not, with xmms i can play mp3 and wav
<imbrandon> lied, then you need to install
<shocktrooper1> k, would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<k> coachJ: no, you can't. you can only change the driver
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<coachJ> ok
<imbrandon> lied ^^
<imbrandon> that will let amarok play mp3's
<lied> :)
<lied> that make sense ;)
<coachJ> ill have to get the software for this chat on my windows machine do if I need help I can get it
<imbrandon> coachJ, xchat works in windows ( if you need to )
<NICMICHAEL> 
<lied> NICMICHAEL:  yes your utf8 is working ;)
<NICMICHAEL> 
<k> coachJ: xchat, but the offivial version has gone shareware for win32. try silverex
<k> coachJ: its free
<omeow> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<coachJ> thks
<NICMICHAEL> 
<coachJ> installing
<coachJ> how do I find this chat from my Xchat on windows?
<Jeff_> k are you still here
<sdolnack> can anyone recommend a good all-around guide for compiling and installing software from tarballs?
<Jeff_> can someone talk me thu installing 3d drivers for my machine?
<sdolnack> what card do you have
<Jeff_> asus 7000 ati
<Kwukki> i have the same, can someone help me too?
<sdolnack> radeon 7000?
<sdolnack> hold on, lemme see what i can do
<Jeff_> yes
<sdolnack> that's an old card isn't it
<Kwukki> yes
<Jeff_> yes
<sdolnack> haha
<Jeff_> 2 for the price of onw
<Jeff_> one
<sdolnack> is it a mobility radeon?
<Jeff_> no tv out
<raytray25> my system just lost all sound.. can someone help me?
<raytray25> after restart there is still no sound
<sdolnack> Jeff: are you using the latest driver?
<sdolnack> or is that what you are having trouble with
<sdolnack> oh wait nevermind
<Jeff_> ? default driver i guess
<Kwukki> is ther a driver for it?
<Jeff_> the gui says "driver ati"
<Kwukki> i thought that there was no driver fot the 7000
<Jeff_> it runs 3d fine
<Jeff_> 2d
<sdolnack> fglrx doesn't support it
<Jeff_> systems settins says fgrix ati card driver installed
<Jeff_> dected i mean
<sdolnack> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/radeon.4.html
<Jeff_> lot there can you sumerize
<sensei> Yeah, I'm tired today too.. I want you to do the work for me while I relax.. then you can just tell me.. is that ok sdolnack?
<sdolnack> what?
<Jeff_> very funny
<sensei> Just bear in mind that I won't pay you
<sensei> I do realise that you do this for free, but anyways
<Jeff_> ok, ok i get the message, geezzz
<sdolnack> anyhow
<sdolnack> jeff: you should switch from the 'ati" driver to the "radeon" driver by modifying your xorg.conf file
<Kwukki> pffff
<Kwukki> kopete 0.12 is very buggy.
<dr_willis> Life is buggy
<coachJ> is this what Jeff shoud do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jeff_> sdolnack--is this what I should do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sdolnack> not sure
<Jeff_> ok
<Jeff_> thks
<sdolnack> i'd just post on the ubuntu forums
<sdolnack> now in the meantime
<Jeff_> yes
<sdolnack> i'm looking for personal suggestions here: can anyone recommend a good all-around guide for compiling/installing tarballs?
<Jeff_> yeah right
<sdolnack> after upgrading to an i686 kernel (and most softwareon the repos seeming to be built for i386) it only seems logical to build stuff myself
<shocktrooper1> hello.  "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display'
<Jeff_> sdolnack--how long have you been using linux?
<sdolnack> bout a month and a half or so
<Jeff_> oh come ON!
<sdolnack> oh come ON! what?
<maltron> hi - my sound isn't working properly - it won't mix sounds from two different apps.  mplayer reports that /dev/dsp is busy and can't be opened.  This has happened after some wrangling when no sound would work at all, after skype beta mucked around with my system.  Try as i might i can't get it back.  Running dapper
<maltron> any ideas?
<Jeff_> you sound quite knowledgable
<maltron> i've tried removing modules but some of them refuse to get removed
<sensei> sdolnack: The performance gain is very slim when compiling manually
<sdolnack> sensei: but as someone who's learning linux, it's an essential skill
<sdolnack> besides, a lot of software just isn't available int he repos
<sensei> sdolnack: True, I wasn't opposing you learning it ;)
* sdolnack bows to sensei
<sensei> http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Software/Compiling_Software.html
<sdolnack> swiftfox ROOLZ!!!
<sensei> sdolnack: For a shortcut, just search that page for "Installing from source is remark"
<sensei> Although reading it all is good for understanding I suppose
<sdolnack> wow--this is incredibly easy
<sensei> With some prior basic know-how around computers, yeah, it's not that hard at all
<sdolnack> whichi i have a great deal of
<sensei> obviously
<h3sp4wn> sdolnack: Try compiling mame from source
<sdolnack> so sensei basically it's the same 5 steps for virtually every software program?
<sdolnack> what are signatures for?
<sdolnack> these asc files
<sensei> sdolnack: Yes, basically
<sensei> Sometime you may stumble upon perl makefiles etc.. but then it's usually well described in the INSTALL file
<sensei> configure scripts usually has some options which you can access through --help which can help you do what you want
<h3sp4wn> sometimes you need to use autoconf (If you are building something that is not in the repos - that is more likely)
<sdolnack> sensei: the rule-of-thumb directory for installing 3rd party software is /usr/local, right?
<sensei> sdolnack: Yeah, that's usually the default
<sensei> So no need to --prefix everything there ;)
<sdolnack> just --prefix=/usr/local? does it create a dir itself or do I have to mkdir every time
<sensei> It creates
<sdolnack> ace
<sensei> But there's no need to do --prefix unless you want to install it in some odd place
<sensei> Like if you don't have root access somwhere, you can use --prefix=/my/home/dir
<sdolnack> i do
<sdolnack> i am KINGz
<sdolnack> wait--i thought you needed --prefix to install in /usr/local?
<sensei> Nops
<sdolnack> what do you do then
<sensei> Nothing, it does that by default
<sdolnack> o rly
<sensei> Yeah, unless the creator of the Makefile has stated otherwise.. but there's usually no reason to do that
<sensei> And you'll probably know by the time you hit one of those ;)
<sdolnack> uh oh
<sdolnack> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<sensei> If you look in the configure script, there should be a line like ac_default_prefix=/usr/local somewhere
<sensei> Ok, install libncurses5-dev
<sdolnack> but i have libncurses5 already
<sensei> You'll probably need the -dev package since it's those that contains the header files etc.
<Cntryboy> is there a codec pack I can download all in one for kaffeine
<sdolnack> ahh
<sdolnack> you know what
<sdolnack> i bet it was coz i didnt' use sudo
<sensei> Nops
<sdolnack> no?
<sensei> When running configure you mean ?
<maltron> ok, now I'm a little annoyed
<maltron> i've rebooted and now my sound is broken
<maltron> what on earth is going on?
<maltron> i know it serves me right for using skype beta, but I've got rid of that now
<sensei> Cntryboy: I suppose you could try and download the 'all' package from ftp.mplayerhq.hu and place in /usr/lib/win32
<maltron> so something must be corrupted, but whay?
<sensei> or /usr/lib/codecs
<maltron> what?
<Cntryboy> is there a codec pack I can download all in one for kaffeine???
<sensei> Cntryboy: Eeh ?
<sdolnack> oh sensei what are asc's/signatures/keys for again?
<sensei> sdolnack: Verifying things authority
<abattoir> Cntryboy: [20:27:46]  <sensei> Cntryboy: I suppose you could try and download the 'all' package from ftp.mplayerhq.hu and place in /usr/lib/win32
<Cntryboy> sensei: not an easier way?
<Cntryboy> I'm lagging hard guys sorry..
<sensei> Heh easier?
<sensei> Than download and extract a file?
<Cntryboy> but isn't there an easier way to do the codecs?
<Snake[Sleep] > Anyone in here know anything about bugs? (The creatures) -- offtopic
<sensei> Snake[Sleep] : I took advanced biology in high school? :)
<Cntryboy> i mean like apt-get ?
<sensei> Cntryboy: Probably there is.. I've never used it though.. But I bet someone's made a repo of them
<sdolnack> sensei: like MD5's?   are they necessary?
<sensei> sdolnack: Usually no.. They're basically there for automated processes to compare the downloaded file with the authors version
<sensei> I never use them manually
<Cntryboy> sensei: how could I find out? VlC is a buggy proggy
<maltron> any idea what I can do about this: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy  ?
<sensei> Cntryboy: It will probably take you longer to find out than it is to download a file from the Internet and extract it, unless anyone here knows about it
<abattoir> Cntryboy: what sensei says is right... just click http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20060501.tar.bz2
<abattoir> Cntryboy: save it on your desktop/home folder
<Cntryboy> well do u know how to change icons in konqueror, to small list of files? only option I see is preview in, and it says image view or file view that file view is odd and retarded
<abattoir> Cntryboy: View->View mode
<abattoir> and choose what you want
<sensei> maltron: kill whatever is using it? :)
<Cntryboy> abattoir: thx man
<Cntryboy> konqueror I dont care for much
<sensei> wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20060501.tar.bz2 -O blah.tar.bz2 && sudo tar -jxvf blah.tar.bz2 /usr/lib/win32/
<sensei> Should do it in one line
<abattoir> Cntryboy: it doesnt get simpler than that :P
<sotired> hello all
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sup
<sotired> im having sound issues
<sotired> im pisse
<sotired> d
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> I have a problem with flah
<sotired> a few applications have gone crazy with sound. some only playing some elements, some none.
<gioacchino> I use mozilla firefox
<sotired> lemme guess no sound
<gioacchino> I had installed the flash plugin
<Cntryboy> abattoir: yah that's simple, but I was trying to right click with in the folder, but not many shortcuts for konqueror, like in gnome ctrl+h shows hidden files does kon. have a short cut for that?
<gioacchino> but firefox crash when I open a page with flash
<Kwukki> yo can set one in konqueror
<gioacchino> Window with title "Libero Web Mail - Mozilla Firefox" is not responding. This window belongs to application firefox-bin (PID=5105, hostname=localhost).
<gioacchino> Do you wish to terminate this application? (All unsaved data in this application will be lost.)
<abattoir> Cntryboy: i'm not aware of a shortcut for Konqueror, but I do View->Show hidden files
<gioacchino> before the istallation of flash plugin firefox not crash...
<abattoir> Cntryboy: but for certain Dialogs, like the file open dialog F8 does the trick
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> where is the switch to admin mode on the process table?
<gioacchino> hoe to resolve this problem?
<gioacchino> I can disable flash?
<Cntryboy> k
<sensei> gioacchino: Remove the flash plugin
<gioacchino> ok
<sensei> Or at least move it out of firefox's way :)
<Cntryboy> shoot the easy way I did flash this time, was downloaded it, extracted it, copied those 2 files to a folder called .plugin and told konqueror to find it..
<gioacchino> hoe see flash
<gioacchino> now ?
<gioacchino> how
<gioacchino> how to see flash noe ?
<Cntryboy> konqu. was different than the browser with gnome
<sensei> gioacchino: You can't ?
<sensei> You just removed the plugin
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i use the msfonts that i installed??/
<gioacchino> [17:17]  <sensei> gioacchino: You can't ? yes it tell me istall missing plugin
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: they should appear along w/ the other fonts in a font dialog :)
<sensei> gioacchino: No, you can't.. Sorry, retorical question
<gioacchino> eheh
<gioacchino> ok
<Cntryboy> sensei: the codecs that is taking its sweet time with my 2.1KB dialup, does it have codecs for divx,svcd,dvd,wmv ect?
<gioacchino> thank you
<sensei> At least not with ff, you can try another browser
<sensei> Cntryboy: As the name implies it has codecs for 'all' ;)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: yes, they should
<sensei> I think it even does .mov and .rm
<abattoir> Cntryboy: doesnt divx, xvid work out of the box? depends on the container i guess...
<gioacchino> you can use vlc
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: they dont?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: do u know what they are called . couse i dont see anything new there
<gioacchino> caffeine crash with dvx avi ecc
<gioacchino> vlc work with all format..
<sdolnack> how unsafe is it using "unstable" wireless drivers
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: you might need to restart X...
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: have you done that?
<sensei> sdolnack: Not unsafe at all really
<Cntryboy> vlc is buggy
<sensei> sdolnack:  It just means that they may crash and not work..
<sdolnack> rly? coz it keeps stressing on the page how important it is for end users to use stable releases
<sdolnack> and that the others are for dev/testing only
<Cntryboy> sensei: is there a way I can see what codecs I have as of now that kaffeine uses?
<sensei> sdolnack: If there is a stable release, I suggest you use it :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: yes , i did
<sensei> Cntryboy: Don't know, I don't use kaffeine
<Cntryboy> sensei: oh also kaffeine has a line through speaker icon it doesn't give me sound why?
<gioacchino> Cntryboy: dont use caffeine it crash with avi rm ecc ecc, use vlc it work with all format
<sensei> Cntryboy: Did you do the mp3-steps?
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sensei> Install the restricted stuff?
<Cntryboy> ive used vlc
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: installed through adept?
<gioacchino> how to use samba?
<Cntryboy> but it was buggy opening stuff, take me sometimes 3 tries to get it working if it did finally end up working on some videos
<gioacchino> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ is there a msttcorefonts folder?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: yes , there is
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: ok, with .ttf files in it i assume ;)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: yup  .tff
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: ttf
<dabbler> any possibility of entering a local directory in sources.list?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: ok , let me see if i have those names on the font list
<abattoir> VieLGuS-KuTaS: ok
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> hmm , looks like i do , are all of these truetype fonts?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: i should have looked more closely
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: are all of these truetype fonts?
<abattoir> yes, .ttf->True type Fonts right?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: lol , sounds about right
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> abattoir: thanks a lot
<abattoir> :D
<oem> hello evry body
<oem> i am Moustafa
<oem> 18 male
<oem> from Egypt cairo
<oem> any hot girl here?
<sensei> lol?
<oem> what is your boobs size
<oem> just tell me
<oem> and i will shoose the best
<tomek_> Hi
<sensei> What makes you think you're in a position to 'shoose' anybody ?
<tomek_> I have a problem
<oem> hi
<oem> what?
<oem> tell me
<oem> i can help you
<tomek_> tomek@tomek:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct"
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tequila_> hi
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<oem> hey hey
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> tomek@tomek:~$
<oem> forget about that
<sensei> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<oem> no problem man
<sensei> tomek_: What drivers have you installed?
<tomek_> glx
<oem> i want to see a busy cat
<oem> Senioreta
<tequila_> i use edgy and the included kernel 2.6.17 - can you tell me, where the module mmc_block is?
<oem> Amigo
<tomek_> I have GeForce 5200
<tomek_> FX Go
<oem> wow
<oem> fantastic
<oem> iam happy for taht
<oem> for that
<oem> tomek
<tomek_> what can Ia do it ??
<sensei> !nvidia
<oem> you have a beautiful card
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i start the ksysguard as the administrator?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<oem> take care of it
<sensei> imbrandon, crimsun wakey
<tomek_> hmm ok
<tomek_> i look for them
<sensei> haha, have to hand it to him though.. "You have a beautiful card, take care of it" is quite funny
<oem> do you work?
<tomek_> sory but my english is not good
<oem> thanks
<oem> and
<oem> don't play with matches
<tequila_> because i need it for the SD cardslot in my laptop :(
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> tomek_: a co chcesz
<sensei> haha I'm actually lolling from 'you have a beautiful card'
<tomek_> tomek@tomek:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct"
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oem> hahahaha
<oem> thanks man
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gioacchino> I hve a problem with samba
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<oem> but really it's wanderful
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tomek_> tomek@tomek:~$
<sensei> tomek_: ffs..
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/etc# mount -a
<gioacchino> ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> install the driver
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> then reconfigure the xserver
<oem> i miss love , like a desert miss the rain
<sensei> oem: I bet you'll find it here
<oem> really
<oem> i hope taht
<oem> i hope that
<oem> i want to work
<oem> i can work copmuter engneering
<oem> on database
<oem> or
<oem> on fixing
<oem> anything
<oem> i have a dangerus mind
<oem> believe me
<Jeff_> I have loaded the AREO-AIO super krumba them but it is tranparent how can I configure the theme?
<oem> i want to life
<sensei> oem: Dangerous mind?
<oem> iam from Egypt
<oem> and in there
<pygi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, or imbrandon
<oem> no work
<sensei> So everyone from Egypt is dangerous ?
<sensei> Or 'has dangerous minds' +
<c0ld> hey I just installed 2.6.14.6-grsec kernel and right when it says its going to boot the kernel it hangs
<abattoir> pygi: :D
<c0ld> can somone help me out ?
<pygi> oem, please calm down, thank you ^_^
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i start the ksysguard as the administrator?
<imbrandon> pygi, ?
<pygi> imachine, "oem" dude = kick please :) thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: kdesu ksysguard ?
<imbrandon> oem, are we done being a pain ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: tried that , it cant find it , cant find x-sysguard either
<Jreinaldo> Hei! Could someone help me?
<Jreinaldo> Here is my problem: I have 2 HDs, each one with many partitions. When I try to install the Kubuntu on the 1st HD the " qtparted" give me an error: " Critical error during ped_disk_nwe".
<Jreinaldo> If I by pass this error, I can choose the partitions to install it. But when I try to install i get the error " No root file system", even I had the "/"(root file system and the "swap" partition.
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Well, do you have it installed? :O
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: yup , i cant run it from the menu
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: i can
<padi> kubuntu printing: using localhost:631 I can't complete the adding of a printer because neither the username nor the root user work when asked for the login on localhost, what's wrong with cups and kubuntu?
<imbrandon> pygi, he seems to have shushed now, if it becomes a problem again just ping me
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Check properties for the menu entry and see what command is being executed
<pygi> imbrandon, oki, thanks ^_^
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: ksysguard
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: ksysguard % U
<imachine> pygi, ?
<imachine> oem?
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Can you execute that without kdesu (skip the ) in alt+f2?
<imbrandon> imachine, he propply was trying to say imbrandon and tab completed on im<tab>
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> probbably*
<imachine> ok
<imachine> ;] 
<imachine> nevermind
<imachine> ;p
<sensei> probably*
<imachine> just when i see my name and kick
<imachine> i wonder whats up
<imachine> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<pygi> imbrandon, ah, right :P
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: yes , i can run it wothout kdesu
<sensei> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Try it from konsole
<sensei> So you can see the output
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: what would the cammond be ? sudo ksysguard?
<sensei> Sure
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: well , thats works
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> sensei: ty
<sensei> np
<imbrandon> anyone here work with nfs shares at all ?
<padi> hey come one guys
<padi> there must be someone using PRINTING and kubuntu
<pygi> imbrandon, what you need...I worked with that ^_^
<imbrandon> pygi, http://pastebin.ca/82499
<osho> sddddf
<imbrandon> pygi, ^^ both are ubuntu boxes
<padi> ??
<osho> ??
<pygi> imbrandon, so basicly you wanna make a NFS share? :)
<imbrandon> pygi, yea
<padi> osho: cups printing! ever heard of?
<pygi> imbrandon, hopefully NFS port is open?
<imbrandon> pygi, yea its a local lan
<imbrandon> i would assume so
<carsten> how can i move a kubuntu instalation from one harddisk to another??
<imbrandon> 192.168.1*
<imbrandon> carsten, dd
<pygi> imbrandon, please check...yes, but ubuntu has closed ports, remember? :)
<imbrandon> pygi, how LOL
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> does anyone know if any repo has the jre 1.05.07 debs?
<gioacchino> I have a problem with samba
<imbrandon> gioacchino, what kinda problem ?
<gioacchino> oot@gioacchino-desktop:/etc# mount -a
<gioacchino> ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<imbrandon> gioacchino, sudo mount -a
<gioacchino> imbrandon:  I had a root shell
<gioacchino> ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<gioacchino> gioacchino@gioacchino-desktop:~$
<gioacchino> tell me error with root and with sudo ...
<imbrandon> hrm looks like a fstab prblem
<imbrandon> hard to tell without more info
<imbrandon> pygi, wht ports need to be open ?
<pygi> imbrandon, what about I write you a little tutorial now? :P
<gioacchino> I had add  this line on fstab
<gioacchino> /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  defaults,uid=0,gid=0,credentials=~/.smbpasswd,umask=777  0  0
<imbrandon> pygi, sure
<pygi> imbrandon, 2049 is NFS if I remember correctly
<lied> hello i have just crashed my X, how can i create a default xorg.conf
<imbrandon> gioacchino, it needs to be the full path not ~/.smbpasswd
<pygi> lied, sudo dexconf
<lied> danke
<gioacchino> what's thefull path ?
<imbrandon> gioacchino, where ever the file is
<imbrandon> like /home/gioacchino
<imbrandon> and you probbly want a diffrent uid and gid
<gioacchino> credentials=home/gioacchino/.smbpasswd    is ok ??
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> its /home/.....
<imbrandon> and depends on if thats where the file is
<imbrandon> gioacchino, do this ...
<pygi> imbrandon, mail pls ? :)
<gioacchino> ?
<imbrandon> gioacchino,  /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  uid=gioacchino,gid=admin,username=windows_user,password=windows_pass,rw  0  0
<imbrandon> pygi, imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<pygi> imbrandon, right, silly me :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<Snake> imbrandon: wazzap
<imbrandon> sup Snake
<Snake> imbrandon: doesnt your wife/kids get mad at you on your comp all day? :P :)
<imbrandon> Snake, i'm divorced ( and no they are on the comp too )
<Snake> imbrandon: ahh okay and LOL! gotcha :)
<imbrandon> Snake, since you know it is my job and all ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, o yes, you running portmap?
<Snake> imbrandon: As far as I can tell you chill in ubuntu rooms all day:P
<imbrandon> pygi, yes
<pygi> started before the nfs?
<imbrandon> Snake, thats te great thing about working for yourself
<gioacchino> imbrandon: thanks it work!!
<imbrandon> pygi, yea i think
<imbrandon> gioacchino, np
<pygi> imbrandon, share like this: "192.168.0.2:/mnt/cdrom /x2x/mnt/cdrom nfs rsize=1024,wsize=1024,noauto   0 0"  ?
<gioacchino> imbrandon: it tell me only root can use it
<imbrandon> pygi, i was trying to do it on commandline before fstab to make sure it worked
<gioacchino> how use it with my user ?
<imbrandon> gioacchino, did you use -->  /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  uid=gioacchino,gid=admin,username=windows_user,password=windows_pass,rw  0  0
<pygi> imbrandon, right, right
<coma_> any developers in here interested in working on a RTS?
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/media$ sudo mount 192.168.1.5:/storage/ /media/nfs
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> mount to NFS server '192.168.1.5' failed.
<imbrandon> RTS ?
<coma_> Real time strategy
<imbrandon> ah no
<pygi> coma_, !!!
<coma_> yeah?
<sysrpl> how can i search for installed packages?
<pygi> coma_, this is not RTS development channel
<pygi> imbrandon, could you look at ur server logs if you have a firewall?
<sysrpl> i am trying to remove the mono stuff and sudo apt-get remove mono yields no packages to be removed
<coma_> is it against TOS to ask if anyones interested?
<imbrandon> pygi, nope no firewall
<jbwiv> guys, anyone running amaroK 1.4.1 on dapper?
<gioacchino> Could not mount device.
<gioacchino> The reported error was:
<gioacchino> mount: only root can mount /servername/sharename on /media/mountname
<pygi> imbrandon, then the port is just blocked ^_^
<sysrpl> yet typing the mono compiler mcs at the terminal still shows it's installed
<imbrandon> sysrpl, run " sudo dpkg-query -l |grep ii|grep mono " and remove all those
<gioacchino> imbrandon:  yes I use  /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  uid=gioacchino,gid=admin,username=windows_user,password=windows_pass,rw  0  0
<coma_> pygi : is it against TOS to ask if anyones interested?
<stoic> yeah i am
<gioacchino> but it tell me
<gioacchino> Could not mount device.
<gioacchino> [18:26]  <gioacchino> The reported error was:
<gioacchino> [18:26]  <gioacchino> mount: only root can mount /servername/sharename on /media/mountname
<sysrpl> where is the grep ii?
<imbrandon> gioacchino, only root can mount it yes, but any user can use it
<imbrandon> sysrpl, paste that
<pygi> imbrandon, I also hope you have "portmap: <client ip>/255.255.255.0" in /etc/hosts
<imbrandon> with no quotes
<sysrpl> i did, and it worked ... i was just wondering what ii was
<imbrandon> pygi, ahhh no i dont
<pygi> imbrandon, please do ^_^
<imbrandon> ii means installed
<sysrpl> oh, thanks
<mikearthur> Is it safe to mount /var/ as noexec with ubuntu?
<sysrpl> :)
<pygi> coma_, not really :P
<gioacchino> root@gioacchino-desktop:/etc# mount.smbfs service mountpoint [-n]  workgroup=MSHOME
<gioacchino> Could not resolve mount point mountpoint
<coma_> pygi : phew! didnt wanna get banned off my fav channel! we are desperate though
<pygi> coma_, eh, good luck in making a game ^_^
<coma_> pygi : its made, we need help recoding the engine so it can be sort of...an open RTS engine....
<pygi> coma_, oh, you wanna open source a game?
<pygi> or?
<imbrandon> pygi, ok i got that in the server now but i still get the same error on the client, i think its a client problem
<coma_> its already open, its just a lot of it is hardcoded....
<gioacchino> imbrandon: I can use shared printer ?
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/media$ showmount -e 192.168.1.5
<imbrandon> mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/media$
<pygi> imbrandon, I would rather say you have to open port on server ^_^
<imbrandon> pygi, i have http and smb shares on that server and dident have to open any ports
<imbrandon> pygi, how do i open the port then, i have no firewall running on it
<sysrpl> imbrando: i am about to reinstall all this mono stuff from sources to be compiled ... afterwards sice they are compiled (instead of installed through apt-get) will the show up in the package cache?
<pygi> hm,sec, lemme try to think of something else
<imbrandon> sysrpl, not as ii
<imbrandon> pygi, ok
<imbrandon> pygi, whats the mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered mean
<sysrpl> imbrandon: how will they show up then if i need to remove them in the future?
<imbrandon> sysrpl, if they are compiled from source they you done
<imbrandon> dont*
<imbrandon> thats the problem with compiling programs from source
<imbrandon> ;)
<sysrpl> imbrandon: oh
<sysrpl> imbrandon: well how do i track what's installed on the system by way of compiled installs?
<imbrandon> sysrpl, if you want to beable to remove them laster look into making debs from the source and install the debs
<imbrandon> sysrpl, there isnt a way
<sysrpl> :(
<gatekeeper> sysrpl: I think you want to use checkinstall
<sysrpl> well if i ned to upgrade from updated sources will that screw me up?
<imbrandon> sysrpl, probbly not you just compile and install over the old
<sysrpl> okay
<imbrandon> in the case of MONO
<imbrandon> not all are that easy though
<sysrpl> that's what i wanted to know
<imbrandon> sysrpl, look into checkinstall
<sysrpl> ty much
<sysrpl> okay
<imbrandon> ./configure;make;checkinstall
<sysrpl> what does that do differently?
<gatekeeper> sysrpl: I don't think imbrandon is entirely correct I think if you use checkinstall they will show up in your package manager as installed packages
<imbrandon> it makes a psudo deb from the source that you can install ( but only works for the computer you make the deb on, dont redistribute it )
<imbrandon> gatekeeper, yea checkinstall it will becosue its a deb, but not from source
<sysrpl> make;sudo make install ... change to make;sudo make checkinstall ?
<pygi> imbrandon, mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered it means that nfsd or mountd is not running on the server
<imbrandon> yea replace sudo make install to checkinstall
<gatekeeper> imbrandon: doesn't ./configure;make;checkinstall get hime where he wants to be?
<pookierox> just FYI ... amarok 1.4.1 with last.fm radio is SWEEET
<sysrpl> i need sudo for that though right?
<imbrandon> sysrpl, yea
<imbrandon> probbly
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i specify a path for update-alternatives --config java??
<pygi> imbrandon, you get it? :)
<imbrandon> pygi, checking now
<imbrandon> w00t
<imbrandon> thanks pygi that was it
<imbrandon> brandon@server:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<imbrandon>  * Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                                                                                                                               [ ok ] 
<imbrandon>  * Starting rpc nfsd...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<imbrandon>  * Starting rpc mountd...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ] 
<imbrandon> brandon@server:~$
<imbrandon> ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, should I call for ops? :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* imbrandon kicks self
<pygi> 
<pygi> /kick imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<pygi> congrats imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> thanks pygi ;)
<imbrandon> thats been buggin me for days
<pygi> you are welcome ^_^
<imbrandon> lol
<pygi> just you laugh at me :P
<imbrandon> laugh at myself
<pygi> ok, now I can erase this beginners article to NFS world :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<pygi> nice :)
<pygi> imbrandon, problems are usually big, but solutions are trivial
<pygi> if solution is complex, then it's not a solution
<imbrandon> hahaha how so very true
<pygi> imbrandon, :)
<pygi> anyway, congrats, I must look for some laptop ^_^ Deciding beetween two currently mostly ^_^
<imbrandon> if the solution isnt kubuntu you have the wrong problem ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, !!! lol !!!
<imbrandon> pygi, i like my iBook ;)
<imbrandon> works great
<imbrandon> and everything in it just works(tm)
<imbrandon> hehe
<pygi> I am not sure I can get iBook in this country =P Just that dual Mac laptop thingies :P
<imbrandon> yea coreduo's are nice too
<pygi> right, but I don't wanna pay 5k$ for a laptop :P
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> they are about 1.5k$ here
<pygi> imbrandon, I'll try to find some Ibook...perhaps international order ^_^
<imbrandon> ebay ;)
<pygi> never trust ebay !!!
<pygi> joke, ebay doesn't have much apples
<imbrandon> true
* pygi looks for some apple thingie ^_^
<imbrandon> woot now i can put my /home/brandon dir on the nfs and use it on my lappy or desktop ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, aha ^_^
<sysrpl> sudo checkinstall thank you for the check install .. works good, though it's a bit verbose
<MDCore_> hey guys. I'm busy switching from WinXP to Kubuntu.. and there's a few app equivalents that I'm looking for (or useful alternatives, of course). I use tortoiseSVN regularly on win.. is there a kde alternative?
<imbrandon> MDCore subversion
<pygi> imbrandon, http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=2362&catid=174
<pygi> this one?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> how do i specify a path for update-alternatives --config java??
<imbrandon> pygi, haha thats almost an exact thing i have, yes it works great
<imbrandon> VieLGuS-KuTaS, not sure if you can
<pygi> imbrandon, there is this one as well: http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=2363
<pygi> MDCore, there is, it just doesnt look the same...search at Adept "svn"
<pygi> and you should get something
<pygi> imbrandon, what about that second one? same as you have?
<omeow> How come my printer always prints an extra blank page when I print something with it?
<imbrandon> yea i have the superdrive and bigger hdd
<imbrandon> that the second one has
<pygi> ah, right ^_^
<MDCore_> k.
<pygi> imbrandon, so you suggest to take that instead of regular laptop?^_^
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> imbrandon: i used the installer from .bin and it wont see it , so how can i set it as default when it doesnt see it and i cant specify the path?
<pygi> imbrandon, http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=3562 !!!!!
<imbrandon> pygi, here is my iBook running http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/mol.png
<imbrandon> lol nice pygi
<pygi> imbrandon, no really, do you suggest me to buy Ibook instead of regular laptop?
<imbrandon> VieLGuS-KuTaS, i dont know bro, i think it only works for pkgs
<pygi> Mac-On-Linux? Emulator/Virtualization?
<imbrandon> pygi, yea i like them much better , they run very smooth and have a long batterie life
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> imbrandon: ok , ty
<imbrandon> pygi, virt, it runs your osx install alongside linux ( from another partition )
<pygi> imbrandon, right, right, I couldnt go without adium if I had Apple ^_^
<imbrandon> only works for ppc though
<imbrandon> heheh
<pygi> right ^_^
<MikeStyle> Hi, i have a big problem
<imbrandon> yup thats my little green duck
<zorglu1> imbrandon: aware of any solution to run macosx on linuc pc ? im search something to do that ? like qemu is able to do so ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> imbrandon: do u know if any repo has the latest sun-java jre?
<pygi> zorglu1, no, not qemu ^_^
<imbrandon> zorglu1, x86 ? pearpc
<pygi> imbrandon, is that open source? (pearpc)
<imbrandon> VieLGuS-KuTaS, only the official one
<imbrandon> pygi, yea
<pygi> uh, nice :)
<MDCore_> what do u guys recommend as a gui text editor. I edit PHP, ASP, python... ruby.... lots of HTML+JS+Code.
<pygi> zorglu1, you couuld run MacOS on x86 in Qemu if you had super-computer
* pygi will take imbrandon's advice, and just buy the same Ibook he owns
<zorglu1> pygi: you mean this would be slow ?
<pygi> zorglu1, aha ^_^
<zorglu1> so ?
<imbrandon> http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<imbrandon> powerpc emulator
<zorglu1> imbrandon: yep looking at the screenshot right now :)
<pygi> imbrandon, right, but just on apple architecture :P
<zorglu1> imbrandon: do you know if it work ok ?
<MikeStyle> Guys, i installed a sorta beta distro on my second hard drive in my main machine (40 gb) and the main (80 gb) has windows on it. within windows i formatted the drive (40 gb) because i wasnt using it. now my computer gets a grub error on bootup...grub error 17 if the drive is enabled in bios and error 21 if disabled... they are both sata...can anyone help??
<imbrandon> zorglu1, no idea, i use a real ppc ;)
<zorglu1> imbrandon: ok :) i will test then :)
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, boot from a windows recovery disk and run "fixmbr"
<pygi> zorglu1, he can use virtualization, you cant
<marijoze> join #almeria
<zorglu1> pygi: man answer my previous question
<MikeStyle> imbrandon, windows recovery...ok i think i have one. thank you!
<imbrandon> pygi, you know parrellels for osx ? mol is kinda like that
<MikeStyle> imbrandon, that in no way will affect my files right?
<deuce868> anyone have first hand knowledge of getting sd card readers built into laptops going? I've seen that it's supposed to have been put in place with dapper?
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, correct you just need to fix the MBR
<MikeStyle> i believe dell has a 2 gb recovery partition called dellutility... but ive never seen it on boot menu ... 0_o
<imbrandon> deuce868, might check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, no
<imbrandon> not the recovery partition
<MikeStyle> k
<imbrandon> a real windows cd
<MikeStyle> k
<imbrandon> then choose recovery from that
<MikeStyle> k
<imbrandon> otherwise you WILL loose data
<imbrandon> once at the recovery console just type "fixmbr" it will give you a warning etc etc etc, tell it yes
<imbrandon> then your reboot and are golden
<imbrandon> takes about 5 min total
<pygi> imbrandon, mol?
<pygi> zorglu1, which one?
<pygi> imbrandon, did I miss something? :P
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, if you have an old windows95/98 floppy bootdisk arround you can use it too by booting from it and running "fdisk /mbr"
<imbrandon> pygi, mol == mac-on-linux
<deuce868> imbrandon, yea I was looking there. Those that are close to my laptop's model number all have that the sd card readers as untested
<MikeStyle> imbrandon, lol no. the cd worked i think
<pygi> imbrandon, ah, right, sorry ^_^
<imbrandon> ;)
<pygi> battery 6 hours??!!!
<imbrandon> deuce868, it SHOULD work out of the box as they are just usb interfaces though
<imbrandon> pygi, yea my batterie last a LONG time in my iBook
<pygi> but it doesnt have kind of perfomarmance as turon 4000 or Centrino 1.86?
<MikeStyle> omg imbrandon thank u so much
<imbrandon> thats one of the things i like about it
<MikeStyle> it worked
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, np
<MikeStyle> ill never install novell linux enterprise desktop 10 again
<pygi> imbrandon, ok, and does that wireless card works on Linux?
<pygi> MikeStyle, :)
<deuce868> imachine, that's the thing. I've seen some posts in the forums say it should work out of the box with dapper. I think this is my card in lspci
<deuce868> 0000:08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 803b
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, lol any linux will do that if you just "delete it" but thats how to fix it ;)
<MikeStyle> imbrandon i never had problems with ubuntu or kubuntu and that ...
<imbrandon> ouch yea
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, youve never just "deleted them" then ;)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats a ls command to only show symbolic links?
<MikeStyle> imbrandon, true
<imbrandon> VieLGuS-KuTaS, ls -la will show links also other files
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> k ,ty
<pygi> imbrandon, any chance for a response? I promise, thats my final question about apple :)
<MikeStyle> anyone here good with windows and familiar with norton ghost?
<pygi> MikeStyle, !!!
<MikeStyle> pygi !!! ?
<imbrandon> pygi, what question?
<imbrandon> sorry was afk a moment
* darkaudit hasn't run linux in nearly a year... forgot most of his skills :(
<pygi> imbrandon, no worries :) does wireless card in that ibook works on linux?
<imbrandon> pygi, oh yea right out of the box with dapper, airports use the orinoco drivers ( no config needed cept your wep key )
<pygi> o, good to know ^_^
<Random_Transit> hey, I'm looking for people from Canada, specifically Ontario to help start an Ubuntu street team, help get the word out about Ubuntu
<MikeStyle> woohoo norton ghost copying all data from C:/ to G:/
<MikeStyle> g being a western digital MyBook
<imbrandon> airport classic usees the orinoco and airport extreeme uses BCMxx
<imbrandon> but both work out of the box
<pygi> imbrandon, right, well, it seems this is extreme airport ;)
<MikeStyle> i heard mac laptops run ALOT better under linux
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, i like mine ;)
<pygi> MikeStyle, you mean apple laptops !!!
<abattoir> pygi: thinking of getting a MBP ? :P
<MikeStyle> pygi, why is it called macbook then/
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, mine is an iBook not a mpb ;)
<pygi> abattoir, just iBook
<MikeStyle> why not applebook?
<MikeStyle> lol
<abattoir> pygi: you mean MacBook?
<MikeStyle> im content with my dell inspiron 5100
<pygi> abattoir, no, I mean Ibook :P
<pygi> <abattoir> pygi: you mean MacBook?
<pygi> erh
<pygi> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=2363&catid=174
<abattoir> pygi: ah ok, the black one looks swanky :)
<pygi> abattoir, http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=3562&catid=174 :P
<pygi> (this is the one I wont buy :P)
<imbrandon> abattoir, the ppc ones use less batterie ;)
<MikeStyle> at work i salvaged an internal wireless out of a broken inspiron 5150, installed but kubuntu didnt pickit  up :(
<pygi> MikeStyle, chip?
<imbrandon> chipset ?
<MikeStyle> pygi pentium 4
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, wireless chipset ;)
<abattoir> MikeStyle: the wireless chipset
<pygi> MikeStyle, wireless pentium 4 chipset????!
<MikeStyle> same exact as 5150
<imbrandon> ahahaha
<MikeStyle> ah
<MikeStyle> hold on
<MikeStyle> jeeze
<MikeStyle> need to take it apart now
<pygi> I almost thought I missed entire decade or so :P
<imbrandon> afk , gonna go migrate my /home to the nfs server ;)
<abattoir> imbrandon, pygi, hasnt ibook production stopped?
<MikeStyle> err cant find my screwdriver...
<imbrandon> abattoir, yea but there is still a ton out there and they run great
<MikeStyle> BROADCOM
<pygi> abattoir, not sure, perhaps yes ^_^
<MikeStyle> its broadcom
<abattoir> then pygi must be able to get a discount...
<abattoir> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pygi> abattoir, not really :-/
<abattoir> hmm, my ubotu entry didnt get added :(
<imbrandon> abattoir, i payed about 300$ for my iBook
<imbrandon> abattoir, are you on the editors list ?
<pygi> imbrandon, that ibook costs 1900$ here !!!
<imbrandon> pygi, ouch
<pygi> send me one ? :P
<abattoir> imbrandon: nope, it was forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> abattoir, ahh
<pygi> imbrandon, I would pay, ofcourse ^_^
<abattoir> MikeStyle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<pygi> just look at the difference ... 300$ compared to 1900$ :P
<imbrandon> pygi, i got mine from ebay ;(
<MikeStyle> oh god they want me to set up ndiswrapper
<pygi> hm, sec
<pygi> imbrandon, right, right
<abattoir> MikeStyle: the dapper kernel has a bcm43xx module
<MikeStyle> abattoir, then why doesnt it work/
<pygi> imbrandon, http://computers.search.ebay.com/ibook_Laptops-Notebooks_W0QQsacatZ51148
<pygi> nothing useful
<abattoir> MikeStyle: section 1.2 ?
<abattoir> MikeStyle: though i myself prefer ndiswrapper...
<imbrandon> !no bcm43xx is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<imbrandon> there ya go abattoir
<abattoir> imbrandon: thanks :)
<MikeStyle> is ubotu a bot?
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, yes
<imbrandon> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<abattoir> MikeStyle: indeed :)
<MikeStyle> k
* pygi thinks is it wise to give 1900$ for apple Ibook
<imbrandon> pygi, yea it realy is worth it , i love mine
<imbrandon> i dunno if i would buy a apple desktop but i wouldent buy any other laptop
<uniq> ibooks are great.
<uniq> i love mine too :)
<pussfeller> how do i set what services start up on boot
<pygi> imbrandon, http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=3567&catid=175 :)
<pussfeller> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pygi> imbrandon, oh, oki, I'll probably go and buy it then ^_^
<abattoir> pygi: slightly offopic, is da yes, like in Russian?
<imbrandon> heya uniq ;)
<uniq> hi imbrandon.
<pygi> abattoir, "da" = "yes", right ... where you saw "da"?
<abattoir> Bluetooth: da
<abattoir>  Airport Extreme: da
<pygi> ah :P
<abattoir> and no is nyet? :P ?
<pygi> "no" = "ne" :)
<abattoir> ok, thanks :)
<MikeStyle> guys, when i do "apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter", it says package cannot be found
<pygi> abattoir, nema na cemu :)
<abattoir> pygi: no problem? ;)
<pygi> abattoir, "you are welcome" :)
<uniq> mikestyle: have you enabled universe?
<uniq> !universe > mikestyle
<abattoir> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In repository universe, is optional. Version 20060108-6build1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<MikeStyle> uniq, probably not
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/media$ apt-cache madison bcm43xx-fwcutter
<imbrandon> bcm43xx-fwcutter | 20060108-6build1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<imbrandon> bcm43xx-fwcutter | 20060108-6build1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Sources
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/media$
<pygi> imbrandon, kick urself :P
<pygi> again !!! :)
<pygi> that's a kick-ban :P
<MikeStyle> AH where is synaptic package manager?!
<abattoir> MikeStyle: do you know how to enable it?
<imbrandon> heh ok, me go's afk to work on this nfs ;)
<pygi> imbrandon, good luck :)
<abattoir> MikeStyle: fire up adept
<pygi> MikeStyle, Kubuntu doesnt have synaptic
<MikeStyle> abattoir ok
<abattoir> MikeStyle: Adept->Manage Repositories....
<MikeStyle> now what
<MikeStyle> ?
<MikeStyle> ok now what
<darkaudit> shocked and amazed that I had no difficulty getting my wireless set up when I installed Kubuntu last night... bravo people!
<imbrandon> MikeStyle, patients he is probbly looking ;)
<abattoir> MikeStyle: you see the line 'deb   xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main' ?
<MikeStyle> yes
<MikeStyle> i found universe and enabled
<abattoir> ok now apply....
<abattoir> and fetch updates
<MikeStyle> k
<abattoir> it'd be a good idea to enable multiverse and restricted too... if it isnt already :)
<MikeStyle> done
<MikeStyle> and i did
<MikeStyle> now try it?
<abattoir> yup
<pygi> abattoir, 21:00 PM
<abattoir> pygi: yes i found out :)
<abattoir> thank you
<gatekeeper> MikeStyle: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<MikeStyle> ok i think i got it
<MikeStyle> thanks
<abattoir> @time Munich
<abattoir> @time Berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 08 2006, 19:34:57
<pussfeller> whats mysql ngb and ngb manager
<pussfeller> do i wanna start that or mysql
<pussfeller> kubuntu really needs a better services manager :)
<pussfeller> bum doesnt seem to read the runlevels directly but rather queires dpkg
<pygi> pussfeller, write it, this is free world ^_^
<uniq> pussfeller: what about ksysv?
<pussfeller> uniq i will try that one
<pussfeller> uniq i "cut" the entries out of each runlevel i dont want?
<pussfeller> nm
<centyx> upgraded to amarok 1.4.0 from kubuntu.org hoping to get support for windows media streams etc. no luck. is there anything else I need to do? I've got libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs installed.
<centyx> note: the streams work in kaffeine
<omeow> centyx: Do you have a link to the stream? I'd like to try it too.
<centyx> omeow: sure. mms://windowsmedia.byu.edu/Instrumental is one
<zorglu1> mplayer mms://windowsmedia.byu.edu/Instrumental works
<omeow> works for me.
<zorglu1> nothing to do with amarok tho
<omeow> (in amarok)
<centyx> since they work in kaffeine using the xine engine, i'm assuming that xine is ok and it's an amarok issue
<centyx> omeow: weird
<omeow> centyx: I use amarok 1.4.1 though.
<zorglu1> you sure you want to listen to THAT stream ? :)
<centyx> omeow: ah. is there a package for that?
<omeow> Yes, one sec.
<Frederick> folks kubuntu updated my kernel how do I remove the old one?
<centyx> zorglu1: I know, it'd put most ppl to sleep ;p
<pygi> abattoir, ???
<pussfeller> now i need to find out whats starting stupid beagled
<omeow> add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main" to your adept repository list.
<centyx> thanks, I'll try that
<pussfeller> which cant handle the way kde does removable storage
<omeow> centyx: There's also a predefined radio stream for classical music in amarok. Did you try that one too?
<johnsandman> unsermake command not found what i am missing ?
<centyx> omeow: no, I didn't. do I need to apt-get upgrade, or I will be safe just fetching amarok-xine, amarok-engines, and amarok?
<omeow> You need to add the repository (remember to click apply before you close the window), then fetch updates and let it update everything to update.
<_simian_> i'm having trouble with xine and amarok at the moment
<omeow> (most likely only amarok I think)
<centyx> omeow: I was doing it by hand
<omeow> _simian_: It'd be more helpful if you said what the problem was.
<centyx> omeow: dist-upgrade didn't show any other media-related files, so I'm good I guess
<_simian_> omeow: lol i was in the middle of typing it
<centyx> omeow: I went ahead and did it anyway tho b/c I figured it wouldn't hurt
<omeow> centyx: Oh ok, I'm not too familiar to those commands, just check the version number of amarok after you restarted it.
<centyx> omeow: I was worried about libtag etc
<omeow> For tunepimp you mean?
<_simian_> omeow: it amarok keeps saying that it can't load the xine engine, then i log out and log in again it's all right (but i'm sure that the is a better way to deal withproblem
<omeow> I get that stuff from a thirdparty because the official repository comes without the much needed mp3 support.
<omeow> _simian_: does it tell you why? perhaps the audio device is in use?
<omeow> (an even better place to ask this stuff is in #amarok by the way)
<centyx> omeow: hey they work!
<centyx> omeow: the upgrade did the trick
<omeow> Good.
<centyx> omeow: ah, I didn't even think it'd have a large enough user base to have its own channel
<centyx> looks a litle better too ;)
<_simian_> omeow: it's working well at the moment so i can't check but going by memory i don' think it did give a reason
<Frederick> folks kubuntu updated my kernel how do I remove the old one?
<centyx> omeow: anyway thanks
<_simian_> when i hold the mouse pointer over the amarok window it is constantly swithing between a standart mouse pointer adn a pointer that  indicates that the computer is busy, does it sound like i have some memory issues?
<Bennner> i'm having troubles running SMB4K, the apps comes slow and i get this message "smbumount must be installed suid root"
<neylara> hola
<neylara> alguien habla espaol
<z00m_> hi all, im new to kubuntu, do it have a firewall built in it?
<_simian_> zoom linux has iptables built in but as far as i know it is just an empty shell in kubuntu
<farous> why is it that some times even the terminal window is soo slow on dapper?
<z00m_> _simian_: does it have a firewall built into the it or do i need to enable one
<centyx> er
<jerry> I have a question
<_simian_> z00m_: I don't think it has what your talking about but all ports are blocked by default so unless you have unblocked them you should be fine
<jerry> I have a question
<Hawkwind> jerry: Just ask
<jerry> I can't get music to play on a webpage
<jerry> http://peppyprankcall.ytmnd.com/
<jerry> music dosen't play
<sysrpl> shit, what linux gui text editor supports macro recording and playback?
<Bennner> i'm having troubles running SMB4K, the apps comes slow and i get this message "smbumount must be installed suid root"
<jerry> I click install plugin and nothing happens
<z00m_> can anyone tell me how i get security updates on kubuntu, where do i search for updates any help would be great
<AmazingRuss> need to edit your sources.list
<AmazingRuss> that make any sense?
<z00m_> its ok i found it ;)
<jerry> firefox
<jerry> says I'm missing a plugin
<zorglu1> jerry: to get help, you would need to get more info :)
<jerry> at http://peppyprankcall.ytmnd.com/
<jerry> it says missing plugin
<zorglu1> jerry: see just 'it doesnt work' is hard to work on :)
<jerry> but the button does nothing
<zorglu1> ah this is info :)
<zorglu1> jerry: ok i hear some sound on this webpage
<jerry> well I don't
<jerry> and it says missing plugin
<darkaudit> CLANG!
<zorglu1> jerry: so my guess is simple, you need to install the flash pligin for firefox
<darkaudit> whoops... wrong window... sorry
<jerry> how do I do that?
<zorglu1> i dunno :)
<zorglu1> likely some stuff in adept
<zorglu1> and i heard that some minor issue happen in the install
<zorglu1> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/#install-flash
<zorglu1> this is explaining how to add the flash plugin
<jerry> holy shit all of that
<zorglu1> well only this 'install flahs
<zorglu1> not the whole page :)
<jerry> is there anyway to get kubuntu to auto update itself
<zorglu1> this is like 3 commands, nothing too big :)
<zorglu1> :)
<jerry> there are 14 update packages available
<zorglu1> in adept theere is a big button 'fully updagre'
<zorglu1> upgrade
<jerry> can I have it setup at a certain time to auto upgrade
<jerry> like noon
<zorglu1> yep you do the proper apt-get at a given time
<gatekeeper> jerry: cron job
<jerry> what would I do
<jerry> in /etc/crontab?
<padi> has anyone else problems adding/modifying a printer in kubuntu under dd 6.06?
<gatekeeper> jerry: use KCron
<padi> in the log there is always: unauthoritive
<gatekeeper> jerry: are you using Firefox?
<padi> but my user is member of the group lpadmin
<padi> do I have to enable the root user?
<gatekeeper> jerry: K -> System -> KCron
<zorglu1> unauthoritive doesnt seem like 'not authorized'
<zorglu1> padi: just a remark.
<jerry> ya
<padi> wait, the exact word is
<word> me?
<z00m_> whats a good linux firewall ?
<z00m_> that works on kubuntu
<jerry> It's still not working
<gatekeeper> tried this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<z00m_> another thing what the hell is CUPS 1.2 service ?
<padi> E [08/Jul/2006:18:31:47 +0200]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<z00m_> another thing what the hell is CUPS 1.2 service ?
<fiyawerx> for printing i believe
<gatekeeper> jerry: I have this installed too: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<zorglu1> padi: oh so this is a right management issue. no clue about the answer tho
<overlimit> how can u define which modules are loaded at boot time?I mean in slack there is a /etc/rc.d/rc.modules file
<gatekeeper> jerry: possible a codec issue
<zorglu1> padi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136818&page=2 <- you are not the only one having this message
<sysrpl> is there no linux text editor that supports macro recording?
<sysrpl> ?
<jerry> what do I save it as or do with it?
<zorglu1> sysrpl: emacs support macro
<z00m_> overlimit: just goto program menu then select system settings >> system services
<jerry> What do I do with mediaplayerconnectivity?
<z00m_> anyone send time on securing there computer in here ? if so whats a good firewall to use with this distro ?
<gatekeeper> jerry: press 'install now' if you are talking about Mediaplayerconnectivity
<jerry> then what
<zorglu1> padi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484 <- the official issue description
<jerry> I did that and it pops up some window
<nduwak> hello
<gatekeeper> z00m_: iptables comes as standard
<padi> oh great
<gatekeeper> !iptables
<padi> zorglu1: !! thanks
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<nduwak> I recentlly installed Kubuntu but i cant get the sound while plaing KsCD any help?
<sysrpl> geeez emacs is a big set of files to install
<hastesaver> sysrpl, but it's worth it ;)
<AmazingRuss> emacs makes my teeth ache
<gatekeeper> jerry: just say OK to installing it
<hastesaver> sysrpl, Emacs (and/or Vim) is the best text-editor there is.
<jerry> oh god
<sysrpl> well it doesn't work with the gui clipboard very well
<jerry> ok I got install.js and install.rdf and chrome
<sysrpl> wtf is up with that?
<hastesaver> sysrpl, that's sadly true. I've been facing those problems too. In fact, I can copy from Emacs to some apps, and not to others. But klipper takes care of it
<gatekeeper> jerry: I am confused?? what are you up to?
<jerry> well I clicked on that one thing
<sysrpl> where is this macro recording and playback? i dont see it in the menu and it's not mapped to the expected ctrl+shift+r
<jerry> mediaplayerconnectivity
<jerry> and saved it to the desktop
<hastesaver> sysrpl, oh, if it's the first time you're using Emacs, you might as well give up :) All keybindings are weird and different
<jerry> oww
<sysrpl> gd
<padi> should the file /etc/cups/printers.conf be empty?
<z00m_> gatekeeper: thanks
<hastesaver> I've noticed that if you have klipper running, selecting (or copying) in Emacs shows up in Klipper, but it doesn't paste in the other app unless you click on Klipper and select that text. This is very strange, anyone know the cause of this?
<sysrpl> well what normal operating text editor for windows supports macro rrecording and playback ... as well as the clipboard
<padi> the bug seems not resolved yet
<padi> what a mess
<z00m_> gatekeeper: is that terminal based or had it got a GUI ?
<gatekeeper> jerry: no go back to the web site and press the 'Install now' URL
<z00m_> s/had/has
<ChefWill> anyone know where plugins folder for kopete is?
<gatekeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<z00m_> thanks ;)
<gatekeeper> z00m_: firestarter is a GUI (there are others) ^ ^
<z00m_> so i need to get firestarter
<gatekeeper> z00m_: hope you manage to get it to do what you want
<z00m_> GUI
<dfkjsfd> hello
<gatekeeper> z00m_: yep
<gatekeeper> z00m_: or another one if you don't like that one e.g. guarddog
<z00m_> im on a wifi network and dont want other computers on the network to have access to this computer, block pings and port scans
<z00m_> and stealth scans ... :)
<morphado> hello anyone know about officall wine channel
<hastesaver> sysrpl, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors :)
<z00m_> :D
<jerry> I just want to hear it
<zorglu1> morphado: #winehq
<hastesaver> sysrpl, you could probably try gedit
<sysrpl> i was reading in there before i asked here :)
<morphado> thanks guys trying to make my win app working ;)
<sysrpl> gedit doesnt do macros accept through scripts
<sysrpl> i need macro recording
<gatekeeper> z00m_: that's what you want, I haven't played with it myself, but someone said everything is blocked by default and only application that you install open up ports
<sysrpl> i'm looking at jedit right now ...
<gatekeeper> z00m_: all my PC's sit behind a router which has already got a firewall
<z00m_> gatekeeper: it may allow hosts on the network to be trusted, i just wanted to setup one just incase
<jerry> couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: content.ytmnd.com
<z00m_> network meaning the internal network
<gatekeeper> z00m_: ok, you can always go to the test web sites and see what happens
<gatekeeper> jerry: that is what you get when you press on the URL?
<jerry> ya
<guillermo> hola
<jerry> holy cow
<guillermo> spanish??
<z00m_> gatekeeper: We have a router setup with a IDS / firewall built into it, so that will stop the outside attacks to some level. But i wanted to have the hosts on the internal network protected with a firewall too
<zorglu1> guillermo: #kubuntu-es seems more what you want :)
<guillermo> trank you
<gatekeeper> z00m_: good thinking :-)
<z00m_> just incase. you can never be too secure !! lol
<gatekeeper> z00m_: too true :-)
<hastesaver> sysrpl, but seriously, if you're a programmer, you should take a look at [X] Emacs  and [G] Vim. They're very powerful once you learn how to use them. But if your text-editing needs are not much (only occasional), then probably don't bother.
<gatekeeper> jerry: if firefox will not let you install add-ins I don't know what to suggest
<jerry> gees
<jerry> hey how do I add crontab to have it auto update
<gatekeeper> jerry: when did you install it?
<z00m_> gatekeeper: been using windows for the last few years and im fed up of 1:spyware and 2:being exploited
<jerry> adept
<z00m_> so i think linux is the best option
<gatekeeper> z00m_: join the club :-) one of the motivations I changed, collegues at work said linux rock so I decided to investigate and agree
<z00m_> does anyone know if the amd64 build of this distro has any better feature towards security messures. i.e protected memory and so on ?
<zorglu1> i run linux only for like 10years, but i was tired of not being exploited :) i installed windows today :)
<Eragon> uhh hi guys
<zorglu1> it is amazing how delighted i am about this
<zorglu1> no idea why :)
<z00m_> zorglu1: serious ?
<Eragon> im gonna try out kubuntu dual boot now
<gatekeeper> jerry: when did you install kubuntu?
<Eragon> in kubuntu how do i access my windows files?
<Eragon> i just mount the windows drive?
<zorglu1> z00m_: yep :) except for my motivation tho :)
<jerry> I just did it
<morphado> yep eragon
<jerry> works cool
<blondie> hello
<Eragon> ah ok
<zorglu1> z00m_: tired of not being exploited" should be replaced by "need to port for stuff on window" :)
<z00m_> zorglu1 so did u get exploited alot on linux then ?
<Eragon> since i can access all my windows files from linux i dont need that much space allocated to kubuntu right
<Eragon> like 2gb is enough?
<sysrpl> hastesaver: i am a programmer but prefer ide's like kdevelop, monodevelop, and eclispe
<zorglu1> z00m_: nope :) i do like linux :)
<zorglu1> sysrpl: which language do you code in ?
<Pupeno__> !games
<z00m_> i think its hard going from windows to linux its a hard learning curve
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<morphado> I am just a new but for the wap partition u need a last the double size of your RAM
<sysrpl> hastesaver: free pascal, c#, and java
<zorglu1> z00m_: nope :) believe me. linux to window is hard too
<gatekeeper> z00m_: how so?
<sysrpl> sometimes C++
<zorglu1> sysrpl: i do c++ in eclipse... not the best choise tho :)
<gatekeeper> sysrpl: people still use pascal woow :-)
<zorglu1> sysrpl: i use eclipse because i was used to it when i did some java
<z00m_> <<< windows makes life easy, you could setup an server in one click on windows. I think thats why its alwaus being exploited, default setups
<zorglu1> i hope the pascal stuff is school stuff :)
<sysrpl> pixel the graphics editor is written in free pascal and i am working on a library for that project
<sysrpl> but i would very much like a gui integrated text editor for linux like textpad under windows
<gatekeeper> z00m_: Installing in linux is usually much easier, try installing Php/Apache/MySql on windows the in linux and you will know what I mean
<lied> can someone help with my graph-drivers? i have an geforce mx 460, which driver should install?
<sysrpl> for general purpose stuff
<zorglu1> z00m_: and you got this people like us to help you. how nice is that ? :)
<morphado> why to switch after I love the magic of dual boot
<sysrpl> macro recording is a huge feature to me
<gatekeeper> z00m_: package manager generally makes life very easy
<morphado> gatekeeper yes but for people who has a net access !!!
<Eragon> in a dual boot how much space should i allocate to kubuntu so that i can install most of the useful linux software without keeping much data on the linux drive
<AmazingRuss> 20 meg should be plenty
<Eragon> uhh
<AmazingRuss> er gig
<gatekeeper> morphado: I surpose so got broadband so I surpose I tend to forget that :-)
<AmazingRuss> im old
<Eragon> 20gigs
<Eragon> hm
<Eragon> how about like 4 gigs
<zorglu1> ok too :)
<z00m_> yea its got easy now compare to what it use to be like, i linux installed before and you had to compile everything /configure  .. blah blah make , then find dependances, i was back on windows within 2 hours
<z00m_> :D
<sysrpl> god damn this all sucks .... [error]  AWT-EventQueue-3: java.lang.InternalError: Pango: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<AmazingRuss> would do 0 minimum
<sysrpl> jedit refuses to run
<AmazingRuss> er 8
<AmazingRuss> cant type
<Eragon> haha
<gatekeeper> z00m_: apt-get/synaptic are your friends :-)
<zorglu1> z00m_: stick at it, you will love adept :) and its 18000 free apps one click away
<Eragon> 8..
<Eragon> ok
<zorglu1> "18000 free apps one click away" <- nice slogan :)
<morphado> eragon for me I allocated 20 giga
<gatekeeper> z00m_: zorglu1: hate Adept much prefer CLI or synaptic Adept does my head in :-)
<z00m_> yea thats true, i like playing games though so i need windows for that mainly. battle field 2 and ghost recon advanced war
<SpAwN> z00m_: if u are looking for a nice easy firewall i suggest ipkungfu.........or if u want a firewall capable of ingress/egress filtering id suggest apf
<Eragon> hmmm do you keep much data on the linux drive morphado
<jerry> aww
<SpAwN> both are cli only....but pretty easy to set up
<jerry> I have a question
<z00m_> SpAwN: yeah that would be a good one for me so it asks if i want to allow apps to access the outside also
<gatekeeper> SpAwN: do both require a good knowledge of iptables?
<jerry> Is there a way to setup so that at noon all the packages get updated in adept?
<Hawkwind> Ipkungfu doesn't
<z00m_> i know on windows there firewall does not ask it just allows out going traffic unless its trying to bind to a port then it asks
<SpAwN> z00m_: the apf is a little more advanced......is the computer phisicly in front of you?
<SpAwN> gatekeeper: not at all
<Hawkwind> jerry: Look into crontab/cronjob
<z00m_> yes
<jerry> what would I put in there?
<jerry> in etc/crontab ?
<SpAwN> z00m_: good......when i installed apf.. i accidently blocked everything.....if it was a remote computeri woulda been fucked
<z00m_> lol
<Hawkwind> jerry: man crontab
<Hawkwind> jerry: Or man crontab
<Hawkwind> Ermmm, man cronjob
<morphado> zoom what is your graphic card, because mine is geforce 6600gt but ghost recon AW quality is low !!
<z00m_> morphado: its the geforce 7600 GT by BFG overclocked one
<SpAwN> but z00m_ ipkungfu is realy easy to set up and works great...i dont think it does the egress though
<bcron> hi
<gatekeeper> SpAwN: I will have to have a look at that, read some stuff on iptables but have never really had the time so far to get my head round it all thanx for the tip :-)
<SpAwN> z00m_: i got a 7800 GT OC :P
<SpAwN> hehe
<entropy> could someone help me fix apt-get/dpkg or whatever-it's-called please? I'm new to debian(based) systems and I've broken it. I tried to install setiathome. the install failed. now when i try install *anything* (eg apt-get install foo) it retries the setiathome install which is still failing (it tries to connect to a site during  the install and fails). so i'm now unable to install any new software :( :(
<z00m_> SpAwN: good cards aint they
<SpAwN> gatekeeper: np man =D
<z00m_> ;)
<morphado> zoom ok
<SpAwN> z00m_: the fucking rock
<SpAwN> *they
<bcron> I installed xubuntu and then I installed kubuntu-desktop and now I don't have "display" on my desktop configuration
<z00m_> morphado: did you download the lastest updates for the game ?
<thomas> g' evening guys
<bcron> anyone ever see that happen before and/or know how to fix it?
<morphado> zoom no man because my copy is cracked so i can't pach it man
<omeow> _simian_:  Did you get your problem solved? (Sorry, I was away for a bit)
<thomas> is there a tagger for music files which uses allmusic.com for tagging kinda semi-automatically?
<z00m_> there is new options for antistropic filtering, plus if you click on advanced option in the graphics section on options you can setup the quality in there, mine is set at medium
<gatekeeper> z00m_: I have learnt something from your question all good stuff :-)
<omeow> _simian_: I have the cursor switching problem with adept. Not with amarok.
<z00m_> gatekeeper: i like secuirty, spend most of my time playing with it :D
<gatekeeper> z00m_: you might have to come back and teach me a thing or two :-)
<z00m_> im not that clever, I hang the irc.bsrf.co.uk
<z00m_> hang in the ^
<z00m_> SpAwN: do i need to get some drivers then to get my geforce card running like it should in kubuntu ?
<entropy> trying to do 'apt-get --fix-missing' also fails it freezes here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/v2Ny1r32.html
<z00m_> entropy: did you sudo ?
<jerry> I can't find it
<morphado> by guys I have to leave, 1 hour of net access cost me 1 euro, off fuck my net provider
<z00m_> morphado: lol ok ;)
<z00m_> expensive that is
<hastesaver> morphado, wow, and I thought Internet was cheap in Europe (at least in France it is)
<morphado> woops who tell i am from france
<morphado> actually I am from algeria don't be afraid i am not harmfull ;)
<z00m_> entropy: you there ? did you solve the problem ?
<sysrpl> what is the terminal deltree type command under linux?
<hastesaver> morphado, no, I just meant that I'd heard Internet is very cheap in France, so I assumed (stupidly) that it's cheap in all of Europe (and because you said Euro, I deduced Europe) :)
<driz> do I just select how much space i want to run Kubuntu on if i want to dual boot
<driz> ?
<z00m_> entropy: try this apt-get autoclean
<z00m_> that should get rid of that old crap
<z00m_> entropy: try this "sudo apt-get autoclean"    << in terminal
<gatekeeper> driz: are all your partition(s) NTFS?
<morphado> hastesaver i converted to euro as u can understand it actually it's 100 dinars !!
<driz> gatekeeper: ya.
<z00m_> gatekeeper: do you know much about GFX drivers, where will i get mine for the geforce card for linux ?
<z00m_> there site or do i get them from package manager ?
<gatekeeper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gatekeeper> z00m_: you mean that ^
<z00m_> yes that it thanks :)
<gatekeeper> driz: if you have a single NTFS partition then defrag it, then shrink and put kubuntu in the shrunken space
<gatekeeper> z00m_: good luck off to watch a film :-)
<driz> gatekeeper: how would i do that this is for my friend and his on the phone..
<gatekeeper> night all catch you latter
<driz> oh man
<driz> ok later
<gatekeeper> driz: not sure
<driz> ok
<z00m_> gatekeeper: catch you later
<z00m_> ;)
<gatekeeper> driz: needs to use a suitable piece of software something qtparted (I think that is what it is called)
<driz> oh ok thanks
<gatekeeper> driz: good luck :-) others should be able to help you
<sysrpl> i am instaling eclipse to get an editor with macro support
<Jeff_> can someone tell me why a super krumba theme would be totaly transparent on the desktop?
<omeow> sysrpl: Out of curiousity, what do you use macro's for?
<z00m_>  cool
<Jeff_> coll to the point of being invisable i mean
<omeow> *macros =P
<Jeff_> anyone?
<gioacchino> how to use the profile of portable thunderbird ( windows )  on thunderbird ( linux )  ?
<omeow> http://www.google.com/search?&q=how+to+use+the+profile+of+portable+thunderbird+(+windows+)+on+thunderbird+(+linux+)
<omeow> (might need to select the link since konversation 0.19 has issues with it)
<z00m_> brb
<omeow> Jeff_: Sorry, I don't know.
<usp8riot> Jeff_: i don't there is a way, it seems to be a glitch with transparency
<usp8riot> i just now turned my transparency off, seems too glitchy
<thomas> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yango> hello... I upgraded to 6.06 and I cannot use Konqueror to download images from my camera
<yango> In breezy I could easily
* yango uses a brighter lamp: Linux Apache {Middleware} Postgresql
<star> hey guys
<star> i mounted my ntfs drive so i could view the files on it, but it is refusing to load my folders that have spaces in them... how can i load these folders?
<star> any clue?
<yango> are you cd'ing to them, or using konqueror?
<star> cd'ng
<Knag> hi there
<dr_willis> cd  'spaces are here'
<Kwukki> hello
<Kwukki> i seek a program like publisher, but for linux
<Kwukki> someone an idea?
<zorglu1> Kwukki: scribus ?
<zorglu1> http://www.scribus.net/
<Kwukki> lets take a look
<zorglu1> i dont even know what is publisher :)
<z00m_> quick question where do i edit my repository file for apt-get
<zorglu1> so tell me what you think and if scribus is close to publisher :)
<Kwukki> hehe
<zorglu1> z00m_: kate /etc/apt/somethingidontremember :)
<zorglu1> source.lst ?
<zorglu1> z00m_: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <- to automatically generate the source file
<Kwukki> zorglu1: very good
<z00m_> thanks
<Kwukki> we want to create a small magazine
<zorglu1> Kwukki: nice to hear :)
<zorglu1> Kwukki: the first headline should be 'zorglu1 is a great guy' :)(
<Kwukki> k
<Kwukki> i'll post it on the website too ;-)
<zorglu1> cool :)
<star> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<star> anyclue?
<star> sorry guys im a super newbie to linux
<star> so bare with me
<dr_willis> ya got more then one apt program going at the same time   perhaps.
<dr_willis> like synaptic, then you run apt-get in the shell.
<star> im so dumb
<Knag> lol
<qbit> what's the trick to get amarok to work?
<qbit> I have as yet to ever see this work
<zorglu1> star: check what dr_willis said. else they are some cases in which this message got triggered for other reasons
<star> he was right
<z00m_> zorglu1: its in the /etc/apt/sources.list for future reference ;)
<star> i just felt so dumb i didn't reply
<zorglu1> ok cool :)
<dr_willis> :)
<zorglu1> z00m_: ok noted :)
<Kwukki> zorglu1 : how can i change thefooter of 1 of the templates?
<dr_willis> yea the use of 'process' when they could be saying 'program' may  make that message a little more clear.
<zorglu1> Kwukki: hmm i never even run the scribus, just know it by reputation :) which is quite good btw :)
<star> you guys are big helps
<star> i figured you guys would just be smartasses and make me feel stupid
<star> lol
<Kwukki> k
<star> i am having some issues installing ubuntu from my live cd
<star> brb and i can get my error code if you guys think you can help
<star> it install but then didnt boot
<zorglu1> Kwukki: there is a #scribus btw :) they may know a lot more than me :)
<Knag> qbit: what happens with you amarok?
<Kwukki> k
<Kwukki> thx
<z00m_> yey sorted it out now, i got more packages :D
<qbit> Knag: it just jumps straight to "Playlist finished" without actually doing anything
<Knag> oh
<qbit> KNag: XMMS works fine, as well as system sounds
<Knag> i dunno, i'm new to (k)ubuntu :D
<roadrunner> Alright, I have a retarded question... Im new to linux and am not too sure how to install things. I have done it before, but I can't seem to install a game (Xmoto) could someone walk me through it real quick?
<z00m_> zorglu1: do you know or anyone else in here how to install the GFX card drivers for geforce cards ? can i do with apt-get ?
<ChefWill> qbit: what engine are you using?
<zorglu1> z00m_: nope. sorry
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<qbit> I've tried it with the xine and the arts engine
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChefWill> try xine
<ChefWill> and re-add all your songs
<roadrunner> I just re-downloaded the tar.gz file... so, could someone help me?
* zorglu1 is worried about all the problem reports he see about amarok...
<ChefWill> roadrunner:
<ChefWill> tar zvfx file.tar.gz
<ChefWill> then read the INSTALL file
<zorglu1> such apps should be properly installed by default
<roadrunner> I did read the install file
<roadrunner> and it simply says to apt-get install xmoto
<roadrunner> when I do that, it downloads the 1.10 version... I want to install the new 1.16 version (I think thats it)
<SpAwN> z00m_: yes u need drivers
<zorglu1> roadrunner: ok try "./configure" in the directory which have been created when you untared
<z00m_> SpAwN: can i get them from apt-get ?
<SpAwN> z00m_: u can use the ones provided by kubuntu ....there called "nvidia-glx" i think
<SpAwN> z00m_: yes
<z00m_> buzzing ;)
<ChefWill> roadrunner:  install from cvs
<z00m_> im scrolling a web page and its chpping like mad
<z00m_> chopping^
<SpAwN> z00m_: i had a few probs with them......everyone said i was crazy.....so if u have any probs u can find me here and i walk u through manualy installing them
<roadrunner> what is CVS?
<z00m_> ok thanks SpAwN
<SpAwN> z00m_: yea the stock "nv" driver wouldnt even work for me...i had to use "vesa"
<SpAwN> and was quite choppy
<roadrunner> it says I have: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<roadrunner> however, I know I have the newest GCC package and other C/C++ compilers installed
<ninHer> hi all
<SpAwN> z00m_: i use this nick and rOOb......
<zorglu1> !build-essantial
<ubotu> I know nothing about build-essantial
<zorglu1> 	nunit_res_t	closestnode(const nunit_testclass_ftor_t &testclass_ftor)		throw();
<zorglu1> no not that :)
<zorglu1> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SpAwN> z00m_: also type "!nvidia" in here...... it will give u step by step directions....
<zorglu1> roadrunner: goto the build essential i just got from the bot
<zorglu1> roadrunner: it will explain to you how to get a 'GCC
<roadrunner> I have tried installing stuff that way... it doesn't work
<roadrunner> and I just told you, I have GCC
<zorglu1> damn i wasnt concentrating
<zorglu1> sorry
<roadrunner> gcc 4.0 I believe
<roadrunner> and I know I have some other C/C++ compilers, as my Nvidia drivers needed them to install
<SpAwN> roadrunner: build-essential gave me everything i need to compile stuff.....what are u trying to get done?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: 'gcc -version' provides an answer ?
<star> hey guys what is srub 1.5?
<roadrunner> for some reason, when I do the apt-get install x-moto it downloads the 0.1.10 version, not the 0.1.16
<omeow> roadrunner: You don't generally need gcc to install nvidia drivers.
<SpAwN> roadrunner: u installed build-essential? and the nvidia driver wont install right?
<omeow> Not on kubuntu in any case.
<roadrunner> SpAwN: Im not talking about installing drivers... I was just stating that is when I got the compiler
<zorglu1> hehe the roadrunner issue is about installing xmoto 1.16 from source
<SpAwN> roadrunner: oh k
<SpAwN> roadrunner: u cant use apt-get to install it?
<roadrunner> omeow: I also know that now... but I was just doing what my prompt told me to do as I tried to install the drivers. It didn't work anyways, someone else helped me install those
<star> when it tries to load, it said srub 1.5 error
<zorglu1> roadrunner: dont worry sometime we are more focused than that :)
<roadrunner> SpAwN: Like I said, I try it, and then it downloads an old version 0.1.10, when the new version I want is 0.1.16
<SpAwN> roadrunner: and u defiantly need the 0.1.16?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: ok 'gcc -version' provides an answer ?
<roadrunner> I never said that... but it would be nice wouldn't it? Who doesnt like updated games with more features?
<usp8riot> anyone know how to use whois in the console? other words, i need an ip, just bored and trying to surf the web in the console
<SpAwN> roadrunner: i read somwhere that u might need to use a command silliler to like "export CC=GCC" or somthing like that....i never had to do it...but i remember seeing a article on it
<zorglu1> roadrunner: well about game, have you tried tremulous ? tremulous.net ?
<roadrunner> zorglu1: says command not found
<zorglu1> roadrunner: way more sexy than xboto
<roadrunner> zorglu1: however, when I check in Adpet, it says gcc is installed
<zorglu1> roadrunner: this is your problem :)
<zorglu1> roadrunner: so it is a path issue
<zorglu1> roadrunner: do
<zorglu1> roadrunner: do 'locate gcc'
<z00m_> SpAwn: "!nvidia" in the app-get ?
<SpAwN> no in here
<omeow> roadrunner: Well, in kubuntu you just install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules via adept and are done with it. No compiling needed.
<SpAwN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpAwN> ^^
<z00m_> oh right :D
<SpAwN> =D
<roadrunner> omeow: We aren't talking about drivers... I have my drivers properly installed now XD
<zorglu1> omeow: roadrunner problem is not about nvidia :) but about xmoto 1.16 compilation :)
<roadrunner> omeow: I was merely making a reference to when I did install them, no worries
<star> no one know the issue im having?
<omeow> Ah ok, sorry. :) Just thought you were still going on about drivers.
<z00m_> well im going to try then nvidia-glx drivers now
<zorglu1> roadrunner: so locate gcc ?
<SpAwN> zorglu1:
<SpAwN> wait
<zorglu1> star: retransmit ?
<roadrunner> zorglu1: I did that, there is a ton of output... what part do you need?
<zorglu1> SpAwN: ?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: to know if it find gcc :)
<SpAwN> z00m_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf .working
<SpAwN> z00m_: then if the drivers dont work
<star> zorglu1:  I installed ubuntu and it installed fine, but when I try to boot it, it gives me an error like SRUB 1.5 error
<zorglu1> roadrunner: but this mean gcc is like there
<roadrunner> I dunno... I typed in locate gcc and there are a crapload of output... paths to the gcc installs I would assume
<zorglu1> star: never heard of it orry
<z00m_> SpAwN: thanks thats good advice
<SpAwN> all u have to do is mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpAwN> then restart x
<SpAwN> z00m_: ive learneed the hardway =D
<roadrunner> 4.0, 3.4, and 3.3 are all installed it looks like
<zorglu1> roadrunner: ok i boot a ubuntu to see :)
<z00m_> i was just going to install and keep my finger crossed ... lol
<star> ill reinstall then
<SpAwN> z00m_: well theres plan B
<SpAwN> =D
<Jeff_> can someone tell me why a super krumba theme would be transparant, on the desktop
<Jeff_> star--you sure thats not grub
<star> lol maybe it was grub
<usp8riot> is there a way to surf the web in the konsole?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: ok do "echo $PATH" and paste the result it
<z00m_> im well impressed with this kubuntu so far... love it :D
<zorglu1> roadrunner: those are the default path in which executable are search
<zorglu1> ed
<z00m_> thats untill i can't start the Xserver ... lol
<zorglu1> roadrunner: still here ?
<usp8riot> same here z00m, i booted to windows today after a week of using kubuntu and told myself it's time to go back home
<roadrunner> yeah
<roadrunner> sorry
<roadrunner> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<z00m_> usp8riot: i think the only reason im going to go back to windows is to play the odd game that i buy, thats it
<zorglu1> roadrunner: this doesnt not make sense... gcc is supposed to be in /usr/bin
<z00m_> dual boot setup
<zorglu1> roadrunner: do "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*"
<Jeff_> linux is not ready to be the main desktop for most users
<zorglu1> roadrunner: what do you see
<SpAwN> i installed windows then mandriva linux....never booted to windows.....used mandriva for like 5-6 months.....and now running kubuntu....and i still have a fresh install of windows then ive never been booted to
<z00m_> SpAwN: the drivers are installed now what do i have to do in the terminal restartx ?
<roadrunner> nothing
<SpAwN> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<roadrunner> nothing at all... and my prompt is now just a >
<roadrunner> just a sex
<roadrunner> sec*
<roadrunner> uhg
<roadrunner> can't type at all
<zorglu1> roadrunner: sorry i have to go. but it is why you have this 'no gcc' message while compiling xmoto
<sysrpl> i give up. i can't find a single text editor on linux that has the same basic macro recording capabilities as textpad, ultraedit, word, vs.net, and borland ides on windows
<z00m_> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<z00m_> without loggin out ?
<SpAwN> z00m_: yea that should start it?
<roadrunner> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 93584 2006-04-20 18:22 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<roadrunner> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16245 2006-04-20 18:13 /usr/bin/gccbug-4.0
<SpAwN> wait zoom how ddi u do it
<roadrunner> there... that's what that said...
<roadrunner> zorglu1: Does that help you at all?
<SpAwN> z00m_: u used apt-getet right?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: no plain gcc ? without -40 ?
<SpAwN> *apt-get
<zorglu1> roadrunner: yep
<roadrunner> that's all it said
<z00m_> i just install the files from Adept Manager
<SpAwN> z00m_: ahh k
<z00m_> is that cool ?
<SpAwN> z00m_: "ctrl alt backspace"
<roadrunner> zorglu1: so do I need to install something more?
<SpAwN> z00m_: yes
<z00m_> ok
<z00m_> brb
<SpAwN> k
<z00m_> logout ?
<z00m_> then back in ?
<zorglu1> roadrunner: i dunno i think it is just an install glitch. you need to tell xboto to use gcc-4.0
<star> is there anything you can do in windows but not in kubuntu?
<SpAwN> ctrl alt backspace restarts the x server
<zorglu1> roadrunner: like CC=gcc-4.0 or CXX=gcc-4.0
<SpAwN> z00m_: it should dropp u at the login screen
<z00m_> oh right im pressing ctrl alt del here like a wintendo kid
<zorglu1> roadrunner: ok im going now. good luck :)
<z00m_> :d
<SpAwN> lol
<z00m_> brb
<SpAwN> z00m: in a konsole type "glxinfo | grep render"
<z00m> seems to be still working
<SpAwN> z00m: did u see a nvidia logo?
<Mortalman> kubuntu never asked me to provide a root password.....   so what is it by default?
<z00m> no logo
<ChefWill> your user pass Mortalman
<SpAwN> Mortalman: there is no root
<SpAwN> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SpAwN> z00m: realy u didnt see alogo?
<Hawkwind> Mortalman: You can however setup a traditional root account
<SpAwN> what does that command say z00m
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Not everyone will see the Nvidia logo
<z00m> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<z00m> many more line
<user->  there is no root?
<z00m> many more lines
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: ahh was un aware of that
<dr_willis> often the nvidia logo flashes on/off to fast to see. :P
<z00m> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<user->  wut is alt f1  login; root ?
<SpAwN> z00m: did u foloow the set up step by step?
<Mortalman> Hawkwind: I would love to set up a traditional root account. How would I go about doing that if I'm not root. lol
<Hawkwind> Mortalman: sudo passwd
<z00m> on that link ?
<user->  lol
<Hawkwind> Mortalman: Then enter the sudo password, then create a root password and then verify it
<user->  use a rescue disk and set the root pw
<z00m> no i just downloaded the drivers and installed them and hit crtl alt bakcspace
<SpAwN> z00m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<user->  chroot /dev/hdax
<Hawkwind> user-: No need
<user->   right
<Hawkwind> user-: sudo passwd  does that for you
<user->  blah
<z00m> SpAwN: mine is a PCI express card will that make any difference
<user->   i wanna know the root pw
<SpAwN> k z00m  u also need to install linux-restricted-modulesfor your kernel version
<user->  sue me
<Hawkwind> user-: You create it
<SpAwN> z00m: nope...i also have a pci-e
<Hawkwind> That's what that command does
<z00m> linux-restricted-modules in the apt-get ?
<SpAwN> z00m: do this....in a terminal type "uname -r" what ever numbers that gives you is the kernel version u are using
<z00m> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<SpAwN> z00m: then open adept and search for linux-restricted-modules
<SpAwN> z00m: there will be several diff ones there....make sure u pick the one that matches your kernel version
<z00m> ok
<z00m> SpAwN: it says that they are already installed ?
<SpAwN> z00m: oh k do this now "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<SpAwN> z00m: once u run that command u *should* be good to go
<z00m> ok got the message that a backup has been made and "
<z00m> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<z00m> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<z00m> be restarted.
<z00m> restart now then hey ;)
<SpAwN> z00m: ctrl alt backspace
<z00m> thanks for this help
<z00m> brb
<SpAwN> z00m: np
<z00m_> yes it worked ;)
<SpAwN> z00m_: good stuff
<z00m_> thanks SpAwN
<babble> hi all :)
<babble> (newbie questions are okay?)
<z00m_> it that it then now ?
<apokryphos> babble: no!!
<babble> hehe
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> babble: all kubuntu-related questions are of course welcome :)
<SpAwN> z00m_: yea for the driver u will be all set till either A: a kernel update or B: a xorg update
<SpAwN> z00m_: then all u have to is that again....but its realy easy
<babble> hehe. :)
<SpAwN> babble: we arnt mind readers so out with the qeustion!
<babble> can I configure Konq. to open a given folder (home, or any arbitrary location) in something other than icon view?
<z00m_> SpAwN: yea it not to bad when u got someone talking you through it, thanks again for that ;) .... i have a ! mark in the bottom right saying there are 53 upgradable files
<babble> ideally, I need per-folder views to be different for any given place.
<SpAwN> z00m_: upgrade then =D
<z00m_> :) 53 ...
<z00m_> man i onyl downloaded the distro today
<SpAwN> babble: i dont know how to do that maby ask in #kde
<z00m_> only
<babble> thanks tho :)
<z00m_> well im downloading them anyways
<SpAwN> z00m_: ahh 1st thing i do after a install is update it
<z00m_> SpAwN: had a dad time today with my 250GB usb drive, i was running windows and thats why now im going to linux. I had something on my computer no anti virus was detecting it but i kept getting DEP warnings from .exe files that I never had them on before, so i know something was playing around with them.
<z00m_> bad^
<SpAwN> z00m_: yea there are some truly nasty little works for windows
<SpAwN> *worms
<z00m_> after trying to install windows again, i selected to delete partition on the wrong drive through rushing, my 250gb one with everything i had backed up on it
<SpAwN> z00m_: been there....only it was a 120 gig
<SpAwN> external
<z00m_> thought to myself thats it windows is going for sure!
<z00m_> mines a external 250gb drive USB
<SpAwN> nice
<SpAwN> i have a 250 internal and a120 external
<dr_willis> thats barely enough for my err.. vacation pics.. :P
<z00m_> all the CD's i had around the house i bined and put them on that drive so now i have nothing :(
<SpAwN> the external is sooooooo handy for storing rare movies/music...stuff im afraid i could deldte
<z00m_> dr_willis: lol
<SpAwN> dr_willis: llol
<SpAwN> my goal is to have at least a half TB
<z00m_> dr_willis: you got them saved as .BMP's  lol
<SpAwN> z00m_: i think he was being sarcastic.............
<dr_willis> Heck i got like 8gb of just wallpaper pics ive collected over the last few years
<z00m_> i know yeah
<z00m_> :D
<SpAwN> lol
<z00m_> my drive was PGP encrypted with the HOLE disk option also, so i think there is noway to restore the partition on it :(
<SpAwN> hehe im to lazy to encrypt a drive
<dr_willis> 0_o now what kind of videos would ya bother to encrypt? ......
<dr_willis> Now they will get ya for destruction of evidence
<Howitzer> Does anyone here have any basic knowledge about bash (scripting)?
<z00m_> o_O   :    No there was a few handy tools on there and loads of games and magic videos and stuff
<SpAwN> z00m_: maby u could try knoppix-std its geared toward forensics and recovery/black hat
<SpAwN> Howitzer: #bash probly does
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> ty SpAwN :D
<SpAwN> Howitzer: np
<jerry> I have a question
<SpAwN> dr_willis: so if u have a encrypted drive and somehow someone needs the shit in it....they could get u for that?
<jerry> hello
<SpAwN> someone as in the law
<jerry> I have a question
<SpAwN> jerry: we dont read minds
<jerry> about Mail - Contact
<z00m_> SpAwN: I could try to restore them but most of the stuff is for windows and if i do restore it within a week or so, ill get some spyware that will wipe it again or something.   Im not going to bother
<bluesceada> hi
<jerry> it won't check my email and keeps poping up with errors
<bluesceada> i have a problem...
<SpAwN> ahh k z00m_
<bluesceada> somehow kubuntu uses a buggy trident driver
<jerry> I used aol.com
<jerry> but it says can not connect to aim.com
<bluesceada> some game says, it cant allocate memory or so
<bluesceada> and another thing is that the tft display on the laptop is moved to the right by 2 or 3 pixels
<dr_willis> i saw a case the other day. a guy got fired.. so he formated his work laptop and reinstalled it to defaults.. then returned it..
<bluesceada> so i have 2/3 black lines at the left and 2/3 lines missing at the right
<bluesceada> :/
<jerry> and it is a imap server
<dr_willis> the company wanted to scan it for evidence of him doing 'things' so they charged him with destroying evidence. :P but not sure wht the crime was. lol
<jerry> I have a question
<z00m_> lol
<bluesceada> anyone knows how to use another, maybe newer xorg trident driver??
<z00m_> dr_willis: he should have said what evidence !!
<SpAwN> dr_willis: id be pissed
<z00m_> they got no way to prove it
<jerry> Does anyone know how to get it so that at 2PM it downloads all the updated packages
<dr_willis> yea - im not sure if the WHOLE sotory came out.. i just rember that bit.
<jerry> for adept
<jerry> Is there something I can put in /etc/crontab that will do that?
<z00m_> saying that though i think if they want to see what is / was on the harddrive it is possible to restore files from 10 formats ago, so thats why i use encryption on all the files!
<dr_willis> that implies you could store 10x the data on a hd...
<SpAwN> how can i use apt-get to automaticly dl updates?..i want to set up a cron job to auto update it
<jerry> Does anyone know how to do that?
<z00m_> thats how these shredder programs work, what they do is then write over the file data with 000000 and 111111.   about 30 times per file so it makes it harder to restore if not impossible
<jerry> I have the same question that SpAwN has
<SpAwN> z00m_: shred for linux is supposed to work good
<SpAwN> Jeff_:
<jerry> how can i use apt-get to automaticaly dl updates? I want to set up a cron job to auto update it
<SpAwN> * jerry im new to kubuntu and apt-get
<jerry> me too
<jerry> I just got this computer from them about a week ago
<jerry> They gave me free 3 yr techsupport but only 100 sessions left and I'd rather not use them all until I have big problems like the computer not turning on
<SpAwN> ijust installed kubuntu like a week ag o many
<jerry> but these people are very friendly and helpful
<jerry> I think the main people are off shift right now
<dr_willis> ive never notiuced  ubuntu having any auto-download & update feature.
<dr_willis> not sure if any other distros do that either.
<SpAwN> dr_willis: it would be easy enough to make a simple bash script to do it
<dr_willis> i think RH may
<chun_> yea you can make a cron job
<SpAwN> dr_willis: on mandriva i made a bash script to auto update every day at 6am
<dr_willis> but is it really that needed. :)
<jerry> right now I have 13 updates I need
<SpAwN> chun_: do u know how to use apt-get to update?
<jerry> I don't really care to do this every day
<SpAwN> dr_willis: it is nice to have
<jerry> yesderday it seemed like 6
<jerry> tomorrow it will probably be another 6
<dr_willis> untill theres a update that breaks somthing. :P
<SpAwN> dr_willis: on mandriva that rarly happened...wost thing was x wouldnt start back up....i d neeed to reinstall the driver..took all of 2 mins
<chun_> i haven't tried it yet, but you  can probably use kchron and have the commands be:
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: cups has been updated from dapper-updates
<driz> I need to dual boot kubuntu on my friends NTFS windows. anyone please help.
<chun_> apt-get -y update; apt-get -y upgrade
<driz> he defragmented but he doesnt know what to do.
<SpAwN> chun_: just what i need to know big thanks =D
<chun_> no prob =)
<jimmy__> I have a hardware question for the masses
<jimmy__> can I do that here?
<dr_willis> Go for iit!
<jimmy__> cool
<scott> hey, does google earth (native) cause hardlocks for anyone else using an ati and fglrx drivers?
<jimmy__> I have a motherboard that has power running to it
<jimmy__> led light is on and everything
<jimmy__> but the pc wont power up
<jimmy__> no lights on the case
<jimmy__> no fans turn
<jimmy__> dead in the water
<jimmy__> not the PSU
<jimmy__> and the memery works
<jimmy__> come on.... there ought to be someone out there with any idea
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: would u like me to post a auto update script for kubuntu on lfd?
<Knag> hey
<dr_willis> no beeps?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Sure, if you have one.  That would be awesome
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I need to start getting more Kubuntu/Ubuntu stuff on the LFD forums.  Majority of it is Mandriva related
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: i will try and write up a little howto/script tonight...i have the script now....but will write up a littel somthing on it
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: yea i saw
<jimmy__> no beeps
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Kewl.  If you'll post it then I'll edit it later if need be to pretty it up :)
<jimmy__> all you hear is the click of the power switch
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: here it is ....just used the old mandriva one...changed it a bit http://pastebin.ca/82698
<jimmy__> fans dont even jerk from the effort to turn on
<_simian_> i've got 2 ubuntu (kubuntu) machine on my network. 1 has a document that i want to edit from another machine. but when i try to open it openoffice loads and then closes again
<jimmy__> I'm thinking that I'm down to the CPU or the motherboard being bad
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Kewl.  Pretty simply, but makes it easy
<dr_willis> jimmy__,  that almost sounds like part of the PS may be bad.
<dr_willis> i think if ya take out the cpu. the mb will beep at ya.
<jimmy__> not the PSU
<jimmy__> just replaced it
<dr_willis> when in doubt Prove it. :P try a nother  PSU
<jimmy__> I even tested my old one and its good
<dr_willis> double check the conectors on the mb.
<dr_willis> tripple check everything. :P
<jimmy__> checked it more that 4x
<dr_willis> then start swapping out bits.
<SpAwN> Hawkwind: yea very basic
<jimmy__> swpped out everything except CPU and mb
<dr_willis> i would strip the thing down to just the cpu and mb. and ram /video card
<MehAdult> jimmy__: Did you try shorting the 2 pins that control powering the mobo?
<jimmy__> I need another mb that takes 939 pin cpu (it's 64 bit)
<gatekeeper> evening all
<dr_willis> If you are not getting any Beeps from the POST test.. that sounds like the CPU may be dead.
<jerry> super
<jimmy__> hmmm
<jimmy__> gotcha
<jerry> the whole system is lagging I have no idea why
<MehAdult> jerry: What are your CPU usage, memory, and swap usage?
<jerry> how do I find that out?
<MehAdult> top is a good utility
<jerry> well now it's saying that I have 5 updates
<jerry> how many updates did I say I had before?
<MehAdult> Updates? Huh?
<jerry> 16
<jerry> I think
<MehAdult> Are you trying to update your system or something?
<jerry> ya
<jerry> well the crontab worked for the most part
<jerry> I have a question
<MehAdult> So do I. My question is...
<jerry> What exactly are these card ports on the front of my computer good for?
<MehAdult> Why is the sky blue? :p
<MehAdult> jerry: What kind of ports are they?
<jerry> reflection on the earth
<dr_willis> Difraction of the air.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> its not blue.. its just how you see it. :)
<jerry> it's actually reflecting the earth color
<dr_willis> its actually hot pink.
<MrSquiddy> join #hottub
<MehAdult> Or not...
<jerry> anyway
<MehAdult> What kind of port is it?
<jerry> I have no idea what those 16 updates were but atleast I won't have to see them anymore
<jerry> It's one of those card slots
<sotired> my sound has stopped working in some games, and some games only play certian sounds. can someone help me fix this?
<jerry> I have two of them
<MehAdult> Dunno
<jerry> ones a big fat one and the other is like a smaller slot
<user->  situred:  get windows
<sotired> ha no
<sotired> they all worked...then suddenly stopped
* MehAdult wants to suddenly inflict pain on user-
<sotired> im not going back to win...id rather have someone show me hwo to fix this
<MehAdult> sotired: It might be a conflict.
<jerry> well one looks like the slot for one of those camera picture cards
<mad_slackie> a good night to all ladies and gentlemans!
<MehAdult> Sometimes it can conflict, esp. if a game doesn't know how to use arts
<jerry> and I have no floppy drive
<jerry> anymore
<MehAdult> jerry: You said it was a media reader for like digital cameras?
<Jefis> hi, i have some situation here, i try to isntall kubuntu, and setup crashes, at detecting hardware
<jerry> something like thayt
<Jefis> trying third time
<jerry> it's got this one that looks like it could fit something with pins on it
<z00m_> is there a skype for linux ?
<jerry> I'll count them
<Jefis> z00m_: jes, there is
<sotired> mehadult: so what do i do? on a sidenote the apps that arent working are not running in wine, they are native linux games
<MehAdult> z00m_: You betcha!
<z00m_> thanks
<jerry> maybe 100 pins
<jerry> It's a aria case if that helps
<jerry> I'm just wondering what I can do with them
<MehAdult> sotired: I've heard you can try artsdsp (executable) to force something to use arts which is what KDE uses.
<MehAdult> jerry: Got a pic?
<z00m_> MehAdult: where do you get it from ?
<z00m_> i just tryed adept manager
<jerry> aira
<Jefis> www.skype.com
<jerry> might
<MehAdult> z00m_: Do you have the universe/multiverse set up?
<z00m_> yes
<sotired> mehadult: would that explain why it worked when i installed the games but suddenly stopped?
<MehAdult> I'm not sure if that matters or not but it's a good idea.
<MehAdult> z00m_: Ok try skype.com
<z00m_> in the search ?
<MehAdult> sotired: That's what I'm thinking yes.
<z00m_> or there site ?
<jerry> Here it is http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15130
<jerry> if you look in the photo you'll see these two card slots
<sotired> mehadult: artsdsp only works for binaries?
<MehAdult> sotired: I never tried it.
<MehAdult> Successfully.
<MrSquiddy> z00m_: Skype is definitely in my Adept and I don't have any special repos enabled except the universe
<jerry> it's got these two card slots
<h3sp4wn> The penguin liberation front have dapper skype deb's
<jerry> I have no idea what they're good for
<jerry> what's skype?
<abattoir> MrSquiddy: debian packages installed w/ dpkg are also added to the 'adept list'
<sotired> damn...i jsut want this to work
<h3sp4wn> VOIP
<MasterEvil`Lapto> jerry: VoIP service
<jerry> You can call anyone with it free?
<sotired> for now
<jerry> seriously
<jerry> ok call me 619-256-0249
<sotired> skypeout is free untill at least end of 2006
<z00m_> MrSquiddy: are you in adept manager ?
<jerry> I bet this dosen't work
<sotired> it works...why wouldnt it...are you like a voip non believer or something?
<z00m_> brb
<jerry> well call 619-256-0249 and prove that it works
<sotired> i dont use skype
<user->  lol
<jerry> hw do you know if it works then?
<user->  he's an nerd
<sotired> why do you think it wont work?
<h3sp4wn> I know it works (my housemate wastes my upstream bandwidth with it far too often)
<sotired> do you think skype doesnt work? or voip in general
<jerry> well I can't believe that someone would give free phone service
<sotired> because i am using vonage (i know iknow) and my voip works fine
<sotired> skype is not free
<sotired> its free OUTGOING till the end of the year...if you want ppl to be avble to call you back then u have to pay
<h3sp4wn> Skype works fine (If you have qos setup properly)
<z00m> MrSquiddy: its not there in my list
<sotired> but ebay bought it and they can afford to give it away...trust me
<jerry> see how can they do that?
<abattoir> these are the latest skype packages http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<ubuntu> hi folks i| m new on linux so please don|t be too offended if i ask a stupid question once in a while
<abattoir> apparently w/ also support
<ubuntu> the first question i have is, how can i setup up mz display_
<abattoir> *alsa support
<MrSquiddy> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb is the latest.
<ubuntu> since i am not able to set the resolution to its regular value of 1620x1050
<abattoir> MrSquiddy: yes the latest 'stable' version
<z00m> i just dont know why it is not in my list if everyone else has it
<ubuntu> the nv driver is installed, but i am not sure how to set the monitor values
<ubuntu> as there is not a driver out yet
<abattoir> z00m: afaik, it is not in the official repos, however if you install a .deb from the above links, it *will* get added to the 'list'
<GullyFoyle> anyone have any recommendations for a PCI wireless card?
<z00m> abattoir: ok thanks
<ubuntu> try netgear
<z00m> GullyFoyle: NETGEAR WG311T atheros chip set
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: Anything atheros based
<GullyFoyle> ubuntu: works for you?
<z00m> or the WG511T
<ubuntu> it does fine
<h3sp4wn> Netgear makes poor quality hardware
<MrSquiddy> abbatoir:  I have a fresh kubuntu 6.06 install and I have not installed Skype and it's deffo there in Adept.  I can't identify which repo is providing it (is there any way of checking?)
<ubuntu> netgear is okay regarding the price
<chun_> nick ChunLaptop
<Samuli^> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubuntu> of course i rather prefer linksys
<GullyFoyle> there are many listed on atheros' website, i just wondered if anyone favored a particular brand
<Samuli^> !deb skype
<ubotu> I know nothing about deb skype
<bluesceada> hm
<Samuli^> :/
<abattoir> MrSquiddy: it should be under 'section'
<abattoir> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !search skype
<ubotu> Found: skype
<ubuntu> well, i got to go
<ubuntu> bze
<bluesceada> anyone can help about this (to fix it manually? use some more up to date driver or so?) -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<z00m> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<dmitri> Hi, how do I save a view mode in konqueror?
<z00m> i have the amd64 version of kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> z00m: plf has skype for dapper (as a single deb)
<bluesceada> dmitri: settings > save view profile
<dmitri> bluesceada: thanks
<abattoir> z00m: then i guess you should use the tar.bz2 version
<bluesceada> you're welcome :)
<h3sp4wn> The tar.bz2 should work if it is compiled statically
<gatekeeper> repo for skype: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<h3sp4wn> But is that repo for amd64 ?
<z00m> h3sp4wn: is that repo for amd64 ?
<z00m> the plf ?
<abattoir> gatekeeper: i get redirected to the normal download site
<h3sp4wn> z00m: I don't know
<gatekeeper> abattoir: are you the one after skype?
<z00m> when i try to run the skype.deb i get this message
<z00m> dpkg: error processing /home/z00m/skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb (--install):
<z00m>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<z00m> Errors were encountered while processing:
<z00m>  /home/z00m/skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<z00m> Press <enter> to exit...
<abattoir> gatekeeper: nope
<abattoir> z00m: you are trying to install an i386 package...
<z00m> not the amd64 version
<abattoir> nope
<abattoir> afaik, there is no amd64 package for skype...
<abattoir> you should use the .tar.bz2 version, as i said before
<z00m> ok
<gatekeeper> z00m: install the build-essentialls if you need to compile
<gatekeeper> z00m: have a look at this might prove usefull not sure: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16143.html
<MasterEvil`Lapto> i think my monitor is dead.. :(
<Howitzer> what are you staring at then MasterEvil`Lapto?
<gatekeeper> z00m: and another one too :-) http://www.maxxer.it/?page=notsoweirdprograms
<gemidjy> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gemidjy> I have installed libx11-dev
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Howitzer: my laptop. my desktop's monitor died. ugh. My laptop has hardly anything on it, and not a whole lot i use on a daily basis
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> anyone can help?
<bluesceada> how can i get newer packages than those in ubuntu
<z00m> gatekeeper: thanks
<bluesceada> newer versions of the programs..
<gatekeeper> z00m: np :-)
<bluesceada> hm no one can help :(
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: what specifically are you after?
<saperDuper> hi. i have installed kubuntu 6.06 and it's very sources-demanding for my old pc. so, i want to "convert" it to ubuntu.is this possible?how?
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: another xserver-xorg-video-trident
<bluesceada> because of this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<GullyFoyle> saperDuper: try xubuntu
<skeith> saperDuper, try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Other_Desktop_Environments
<Howitzer> what is the time variable for Bash?
<Howitzer> i tried $TIME, $time and time
<skeith> for some reason gnone isn't listed, but xfce is very lightweight will probably suit your needs
<Pupeno> Howitzer: time variable ?
<phoenix198> I could use a bit of help; anyone know anything about sharing folders between Vista and Kubuntu?
<Pupeno> Howitzer: what do you want ?
<saperDuper> can i install in kubuntu ubuntu-desktop? is there such desktop?
<mcrandello> yes
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pupeno> saperDuper: yes, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> Pupeno, i want my Bash script to return the time
<saperDuper> and sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<mcrandello> either/or
<Pupeno> Howitzer: then I'd recommend you to use the program/command 'date'
<Howitzer> saperDuper, sudo apt-get remove
<mcrandello> wait, remove it?
<Howitzer> aaah
<mcrandello> yeah apt-get remove
<Howitzer> that's even better Pupeno, thanks :)
<Pupeno> saperDuper: after ubuntu is working please.
<phoenix198> Anyone good with file/folder sharing?  I can't successfully share a folder with my Vista PC.
<Pupeno> Howitzer: check the man page for date, it is very customisable.
<GullyFoyle> is gnome going to be any less resource intensive?
<saperDuper> ok.thanks :)
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> i can modify the output?
<Howitzer> great
<skeith> gnome is less resource intensive than kde, at the cost of eye candy of course
<Howitzer> even MORE better!
<Howitzer> skeith, i wouldn't say that
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: can't find that package using the firefox package engine in (k)ubuntu but can only find a debian one, here http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/xserver-xorg-video-trident guessing you will have to live with it untill it's fixed not sure
<saperDuper> GullyFoyle: i assume yes.doesn't have eye-candy :)
<Pupeno> phoenix198: I don't think that would be possible. I know M$ is know to change the protocols as much as they can and hide it. So, Vista, being so new, it is likely to not be using the SMB we now and thus being incompatible with Samba.
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: hm ok
<Howitzer> i'm running Xorg at 50mb ram
<GullyFoyle> i use fluxbox, with kde apps like konqueror for file manager and such. very fast
<Pupeno> phoenix198: there's a big trial going on in Europe (well, it is more or less over now I think) regarding that and other things.
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: I've found that Gnome starts faster that KDE, but besides that, how do you really compare them ?
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: i made a deb out of the package of knoppix, which doesnt have the problem... but the version seems nearly the same ... it's just -2-i386 or so instead of -0-ubuntu
<phoenix198> Pupeno:  Very sad.  Definitely appears not to be working.  Can only get so far.  Permissions 100% correct and I still cannot connect. Very annoying.
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: will Firefox being slower than Konqueror be a point for KDE ? and if we compare Kontact to Evolution ? is it still KDE vs Gnome. Other than starting time I haven't noted any difference.
<phoenix198> Pupeno: Thanks for the info.  M$ sucks....and all that.  later.
<GullyFoyle> Pupeno: i was just thinking that if his box is older/slower he might want to run a lightweight wm instead of a DE like gnome or kde
<Pupeno> phoenix198: yes, and Vista has not even been released.
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: if it works use it and post it on the ubuntu forums I am sure others would appreciate your work :-)
<phoenix198> Pupeno:  I'm one of the ....lucky.... beta testers :P
<GullyFoyle> Pupeno: or xfce ala xubuntu
<mcrandello> if you want lightweight it's all about the twm
<bluesceada> i think no one else besides me has the problem
<Pupeno> GullyFoyle: xfse (xubuntu) is lighter indeed. I used to run it on an old notebook.
<bluesceada> as no one uses an older laptop with a trident card ^^
<Pupeno> phoenix198: I envy you... *not*.
<Pupeno> s/xfse/xfce/
<phoenix198> Pupeno:  Not all that bad (can't at all compare to mmy Kubuntu, though).  It's really very different, much prettier, but much slower.  The 360 MCE thing is pretty cool (reason I'm a Beta Tester).
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: you never know, someone might be scratting around now or in the near future
<bluesceada> ok
<bluesceada> but there should be a fix in the near future...
<bluesceada> i reporte the bug
<Pupeno> phoenix198: it is not free; beyond that there's little I really care about.
<mcrandello> anyone know how to get say my usb drivers to use a different irq?
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: providing someone fixes it, and in a way you have already fix it :-)
<bluesceada> ok
<mcrandello> sudo modprobe ohci_hcd irq=x doesn't seem to work well
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: damn it's not the solution :/
<bluesceada> it's not just another trident driver :S
<gatekeeper> work around?
<GullyFoyle> bluesceada: i have an old PII 233MHz that has the trident card. but i run kanotix on it, with fluxbox, not (k)ubuntu
<gemidjy> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<bluesceada> GullyFoyle: ah ..
<gemidjy> this howto made me unable to install kdebase-dev afterwards...hrm
<bluesceada> i want to use kubuntu though
<gatekeeper> bluesceada: see there you go found a customer already :-)
<gemidjy>   kdebase-dev: Depends: kate (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27) but 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<bluesceada> hm
#kubuntu 2006-07-09
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: yeh but no fix yet :/
<GullyFoyle> bluesceada: you may want to try DSL (DamnSmallLinux)
<bluesceada> yah it's not that old laptop
<bluesceada> it has 1000 mhz
<dr_willis> my main fileserver is only 1.4 ghz
<gemidjy> anyone here able to help me?
<gemidjy> damn, I asked like 100 questions no one helps
<dr_willis> i just got here.
<dr_willis> :P
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: have you tried installing the specific lib it wants?
<bluesceada> GullyFoyle: sry, really want to stay with something bigger..
<slow-motion> n8
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: yes, but it has to do that I have kde 3.5.3 installed packages and the kdebase-dev package is from kde 3.5.2
<GullyFoyle> bluesceada: did you try http://www.linux-laptop.net/. people post there X config files there and where they got drivers (s0metimes)
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: there is no kdebase-dev package for 3.5.3?
<gemidjy> nope in the mirrors from kubuntu.org
<bluesceada> GullyFoyle: my laptop isnt listed there
<gemidjy> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<bluesceada> and it's not the xorg.conf
<bluesceada> i set same values like in knoppix
<bluesceada> where it is working...
<GullyFoyle> bluesceada: ah
<bluesceada> it's a bug which just exists in kubuntu
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: http://pastebin.ca/82774
<bluesceada> but there are also other bugs in the trident driver
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: I would say you need newer versions of all those pacakages
<bluesceada> i think i should sell that laptop :/
<bluesceada> or use windows..
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: well they are the newest I suppose...
<swhalen> Hi. How do I set up auto mountting in kubuntu?
<swhalen> anyone?
<bluesceada> swhalen: try installing ivman
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: you have a miss match you need a complete set of KDE stuff ALL compiled at the same time
<gemidjy> I use mirror bro
<gemidjy> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: is kdebase-dev 3.5.3 listed anywhere in your package manager?
<mortalman> I'm having a little trouble getting used to kubuntu coming from debian(stable).    Does  apt-get work by default, and if so, is there a limited amount of packages available?
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: yes
<gatekeeper> mortalman: yes and no hang on...
* mortalman waits patiently.
<z00m_> hey just got gaim install
<z00m_> installed
<h3sp4wn> !repos
<gemidjy> gatekeeper:
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gemidjy> apt-cache search kdebase-dev
<gemidjy> kdebase-dev - development files for the KDE base module
<gatekeeper> mortalman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bluesceada> mortalman: you can add different repositories
<mortalman> z00m_:  autopackage?
<h3sp4wn> mortalman: see !repos
<z00m_> yes
<z00m_> its grate, got msn / irc and loads more in one
<mortalman> z00m_: 2.0.0beta3 ?
<z00m_> 1.5
<gatekeeper> mortalman: you can also use synaptic as the GUI package manager apt-get install synaptic
<z00m_> version 1.5.1
<mortalman> z00m_: There is an autopackage for 2.0.0beta3.  There's a link to the file list on the main gaim page.  8-)
<mortalman> gatekeeper: sweet, thanks
<z00m_> mortalman: might be buggy though, is there any good changes ?
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: this is only an educated guess, but I am guessing you need to uninstall kdebase-dev 3.5.2 and replace it with kdebase-dev 3.5.3 I have no idea if this will break your system so be warned!!
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: I do have 3.5.3, do u understand me?
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: in that case you must have older versions of Kate etc that haven't been replaced as I said originally
<gemidjy> nope, all new versions
<gatekeeper> yes!
<gemidjy> ii  kate                                   3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2                      advanced text editor for KDE
<gemidjy> but that is stupid...
<gatekeeper> one or the other is installed
<gatekeeper> this is a dependency problem!!
<gemidjy> I noticed that
<bluesceada> hm
<gemidjy> thanks for the help gatekeeper will see what will do
<gatekeeper> you get it if everything is not ALL compiled and linked at the same time
<bluesceada> anyone knows what could be different with kubuntu than with knoppix which prevents the trident driver to display correct
<bluesceada> it's not xorg.conf and it's not just the trident driver
<h3sp4wn> Edgy has 4:3.5.3-2ubuntu3 (kdebase-dev)
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: I can make our own software have the same problem , compile link exe on Win 2000 server dll's on Win Xp same problem!!
<gemidjy> gatekeeper: I don't understand what you mean, and those !! at the end seems nervouse
<swhalen> does anyone know how to get mythtv to ask you for the root password and recreate the db?
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: in order for everything to work everything in the KDE project (base system + apps) MUST be compiled and linked together and installed as one big pacakage, I was trying to explain how I could create the same problem with our own software (I am a C++ developer) so my appologies if some of this is not very clear
<infyquest> hi i have raised bug 52302
<gemidjy> ok
<infyquest> anybody tell me how get rid of that
<infyquest> bug
<infyquest> i need wifi on my laoptop
<infyquest> i removed da previous kernel
<LouKall> hi, i was wondering how i get AmaroK to play my MP3 files?
<BazziR> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BazziR> LouKall  ^
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: you should always do a backup before embarking on these types of things, done some googling and it seems to have broken a number of people systems
<LouKall> thank you.
<gatekeeper> gemidjy: sorry I could not be more help, good luck :-)
<infyquest> can any body tell me where to find ben cooper
<infyquest> oops its ben collins
<khaije1> he's chilling w/ Bobby Fisher
<infyquest> good ;)
<h3sp4wn> Is Bobby Fisher not in getting sent back to america ?
<kojak> hi anyone know what this error in kaffience means Loading of player part 'unnamed' failed.
<saperDuper> hi. i put the kubuntu 6.06 cd i just downloaded in my pc and i get the following error message while booting the kernel: crc error.Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount rootfs on unknown block (1,0). any ideas?
<z00m_> is there any good spaceship games for kubuntu ?
<z00m_> scroller' s
<swhalen> does anyone know how to get mythtv to ask you for the root password and recreate the db?
<swhalen> anyone?
<LouKall> i have mpeglib...
<h3sp4wn> !nswrapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about nswrapper
<LouKall> how do i install it?
<bluesceada> ndiswrapper
<bluesceada> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<saperDuper> hi. i put the kubuntu 6.06 cd i just downloaded in my pc and i get the following error message while booting the kernel: crc error.Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount rootfs on unknown block (1,0). any ideas?
<SystematicDub> swhalen: It seems that no one on this chat knows how to figure out your prob or they don't know what mythtv is. (like me until now)  Have you tried to google the problem?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: Cheers but thats not what I was looking for - I want the doc's on the thing which allows you to use 32 bit plugins with firefox 64 (May get an amd 64 if I will think it will work)
<swhalen> yes
<swhalen> its a deb thing
<bluesceada> oh sry...
<almien> saperDuper: how sure are you that your downloaded CD doesn't contain any errors?
<almien> was it downloaded properly?
<SystematicDub> swhalen: What do you mean by deb?
<swhalen> somthing tthaat runs at the install of the deb file
<saperDuper> almien: i checked the .iso's md5 has and it' not cirrupt
<saperDuper> corrupt
<swhalen> its a wizard
<SystematicDub> swhalen:  Ok, just learned something new...Alright about mythtv....I see that it's a personal video recorder like TiVo...It seems too have alot of support (the other day someone had the same problem as you) does it have an IRC or forum
<animal> hey guys, im having an issue... my sound was running just fine, now i installed a few things and it stopped working... i rebooted to try to fix it, but no luck
<khaije1> SystematicDub: i would recc' the mailing lists too, they are *very* active!
<animal> I get an error that says couldn't open audio but it worked before
<SystematicDub> khaijel: very?  hehe as in sarcastic very active?
<SystematicDub> khaije1: Man I feel sooo dumb right now.  What do you mean by recc?
<khaije1> recc = reccomend = i'm lazy :-)
<khaije1> oh no, by very active i mean hundreds a day
<khaije1> SystematicDub: just as you said the community is very active so there is a lot of discussion on the mailing lists
<SystematicDub> khaije1: Hahaha yeah I know what you mean by lazy!  Oh, and man hundreds...dang!  I saw it was active but thats alot.
<LouKall> i like beating puppies.
<Howitzer> LouKall, shut it
<khaije1> LouKall: at videogames?
<LouKall> haha
<LouKall> no.
<LouKall> im just messin around.
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<LouKall> oh god.
<LouKall> theres always one guy..
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: rock linux ?
<LouKall> "duuuuude, linux is totally awesomeness...."
<larson9999> my daily affirmation
<LouKall> of what?
<LouKall> of everyday knowledge.
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: www.rocklinux.org
<larson9999> of linux rocking
<LouKall> how very sad that you are confined to having to confirm easy thinking...
<khaije1> SystematicDub: ya you should make sure you are comfortable w/ your mail client before you take on the volume, b/c it is a good amount
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i've seen that site.  one tends to get it a lot when one posts 'linux rocks!' once a day.
<larson9999> LouKall: yes.  and my only criteria for success is that i wake up.
<LouKall> one is pretty stupid.
<khaije1> SystematicDub: i set it up w/ pop3 via gmail into kmail/kontact then set a few rules to help manage it,
<LouKall> wow.
<LouKall> great that you can accomplish everything in one day.
<larson9999> makes for a short todo list
<SystematicDub> khaije1: Yeah I bet!  Okay got to jet.
<LouKall> hell, in one minute.
<larson9999> it's interesting that i take more crap for posting that than 'windows rocks!'
<LouKall> lmao. why would you ever need to post that?
<LouKall> another daily affirmation?
<LouKall> thats pretty ludicrous.
<larson9999> lmao i post that as a control measure
<LouKall> hahahahah
<larson9999> LouKall: it didn't mean as much back in the 90's when i couldn't set my printer or joystick up :)
<qbit> amarok just won't work no matter whay I do or try; it shouldn't be in the distribution until it works when the distro is installed
<Howitzer> qbit, what is the problem?
<Howitzer> it won't play mp3s?
<qbit> yup
<Howitzer> sigh
<Howitzer> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<qbit> xmms works so I'll just remove it and forget about it
<BazziR> it's like the most frequently asked question ever
<domi>  hi, I have a little question concerning konqueror
<domi>  for the drag n drop, if you drag a file upon a directory, you enter directly on this directory, is it possible to deactivate that ?
<BazziR> there should really be a link to this guide on the desktop right after install
<qbit> yeah - well if it doesn't work with the base install out of the box it should be removed
<Howitzer> qbit, it does work with the base
<BazziR> qbit: it would be ILLEGAL to work out of the box
<h3sp4wn> qbit: Works fine for ogg's
<Howitzer> except only with .ogg's
<qbit> it never has for me; not once
<larson9999> works for me just fine
<Howitzer> qbit, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ffs
<Howitzer> then come back
<BazziR> amarok is generally seen as the best music player on the market, or second best after foobar2000 maybe
<Howitzer> indeed
<Howitzer> i find it the best one around
<Midspeed> is there anyway i could delete or copy a file from Kubuntu 6.06 to a Windows XP (NTFS) partition
<Midspeed> ?
<domi> no one ?
<Howitzer> Midspeed, yes, but it would be dangerous, so it may not be worth it
<Midspeed> what is it
<Midspeed> and why would it be dangerous
<Midspeed> ?
<Howitzer> domi, i think that's an option
<Midspeed> theres got to be a safe way right?
<domi> Howitzer I could not manage to find a corresponding option
<Howitzer> Midspeed, NTFS read/write support is highly experimental
<OOD> Midspeed: you can do it from XP with explore2fs http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Midspeed> oh, so i can cut a file from linux to windows?
<h3sp4wn> Midspeed: Safe way is don't use ntfs on linux - half safe way is use captive ntfs - unsafe way is use linux ntfs write support
<Midspeed> so i can do it from windows xp no proiblem with that explore2fs
<Midspeed> ?
<OOD> yes it allows you to read your linux partition from windows
<OOD> so you can just copy the files over
<domi> There is a better way than using explore2fs
<Howitzer> i swear i saw a 'Drag 'n Drop' button somewhere
<Midspeed> what else?
<Midspeed> what the other option DOMI
<domi> http://www.fs-driver.org/ it is transparent for the user and works fine
<Midspeed> ok thanks
<OOD> i'd avoid using it
<OOD> it gave me a blue screen of death
<domi> why ood ?
<angasule> umh, is it normal that my locale is set to en_AU ? I don't recall choosing australian english
<OOD> nevermind, i haven't tried this one yet
<Midspeed> the deadly screen i dread
<OOD> it was another one
<domi> I never encountered this problem of bsod
<Midspeed> i wouldnt have this problem if this was my computer, otherwise i would have enough space
<angasule> is this a conspiracy to teach the world real aussie english?
<Midspeed> i had to make a misly 20 gig partition for kubuntu and now i can add more space with powerquest partition magic
<Howitzer> Midspeed, can't you use a FAT32 partition to share files between Linux and Windows?
<Howitzer> angasule, check the KDM session thingy
<domi> Fat32 sux ext3 rox
<Midspeed> i have 10gigs of unallocated space and i cant create a darn partition
<Midspeed> can you believe that
<Midspeed> not with windows not with linux
<Midspeed> its frustrating
<Howitzer> Midspeed, tried cfdisk?
<Midspeed> yeah
<Midspeed> it says the space is UNUSABLE
<larson9999> Midspeed: if you want to go from linux to ntfs, my recommendation is http://www.linux-ntfs.org/.  of course make backups.  well just follow the sight for instructions.
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> any comments about LINUX NTFS that i should know?? :)
<Howitzer> don't do it? xD
<mortalman> Any idea how to enable growing/shrining of panel icons on mousover ?
<Midspeed> ha ha ha
<larson9999> Midspeed: i've used it plenty and haven't had any issues.
<Midspeed> ok
<angasule> Howitzer: I don't find any KDM session thingy, sorry :)
<Midspeed> thank you everybody for the help
<Midspeed> i will try at my own risk
<Howitzer> angasule, click the KDE start menu, go to system settings and click on Login Manager
<Howitzer> under the appearance field will be a Locale field
<DaSkreech> Midspeed: don't get into the habit of using it
<angasule> Howitzer: it has en_GB
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> ehm
<angasule> well, it's clear it wants to be some kind of gringo, but can't decide which
<Howitzer> can't really help then :x
<angasule> maybe if I turn the computer upside down...
<Howitzer> -_-
<Howitzer> you don't like Aussies don't you? xD
<larson9999> Midspeed: i started using that because i resized literally dozens of ntfs partitions with gparted with no issues whatever and gparted uses it and says its solid.
<angasule> well, it annoys me a bit to put stuff in the 'garbage bin' instead of the 'trash'
<Midspeed> gparted????
<Midspeed> but i cant resize my linux partition or can i ?
<Howitzer> gparted is a bootable CD aswell as a program
<Howitzer> yes you can
<DaSkreech> angasule: are you serious?
<Howitzer> you can resize ext3 without problems
<Midspeed> ok im gonna go for that
<Midspeed> im gonna try gparted
<Midspeed> before i do anything else
<larson9999> http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get install gparted
<angasule> DaSkreech: about the 'garbage bin'? or about turning the computer upside down?
<larson9999> midspeed what do you want to do?
<DaSkreech> The Garbage bin
<larson9999> midspeed you can resize just about all the cool partition types with gparted
<Midspeed> im installing gparted
<larson9999> midspeed shrink and grow
<Midspeed> the thing is that i have 10 gigs of unallocated space
<larson9999> midspeed the partition has to be unmounted so it might be better to use the livecd
<Midspeed> and i wanted to resize my linux partition but what happend, PARTITION MAGIC didnt do !#@$!$$#!@ for me :)
<mortalman> Any idea how to enable growing/shrinking of panel icons on mousover ?
<angasule> DaSkreech: well, it doesn't annoy me much, not really, but it's there :)
<Midspeed> i tried partition magic it did nothing
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: I updated both posts.  Thanks for that info
<Howitzer> mortalman, the default KDE panel doesn't support this
<larson9999> Midspeed: on the plus side PM is more expensive
<DaSkreech> Midspeed: What are you trying to do Grow a partition over that?
<Howitzer> you'd need kxdocker for that
<angasule> I've set the locale to en_GB everywhere now, and I'll restart, at least that way I won't have to change the spellcheckers much
<Midspeed> i want to give those 10 gigs to the linux partition
<Midspeed> make it bigger!!!
<DaSkreech> angasule: Cause normally people who find that irritating are normally a lot louder about it or they just fix it themselves :)
<Howitzer> Midspeed, THEN RESIZE IT USING GPARTED
<Howitzer> aargh
<Howitzer> you're annoying me
<Midspeed> gparted shows a lock on the partition
<mortalman> Howitzer: untrue, but I'll keep looking.
<Midspeed> on the EXT3 partition
<Howitzer> mortalman, i'm pretty sure on this one
<angasule> DaSkreech: actually I was laughing a lot, typing korean (I don't speak korean) and generally liking the much improved language support
<mortalman> Howitzer: I assumed that. thanks
<h3sp4wn> One advantage of reiserfs is if you need to resise it there is tools to do it pretty easily
<larson9999> midspeed i'm pretty sure it has to be unmounted.
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> so how am i gonna do this then
<Midspeed> he he he
<angasule> btw, I had trouble with the nvidia binary drivers, when I did the 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' it trashed the xorg.config, added a lot of lines about ATI, I had to get a backup and simply change nv -> nvidia
<Howitzer> lol
<Midspeed> help me out here
<LouKall> okay heres a hint:you're dumb
<larson9999> Midspeed: i told you to get the livecd
<larson9999> lol
<Midspeed> :'(
<Howitzer> -_-
<Midspeed> this might sound bad, but, i dont have a cdburner :'(
<h3sp4wn> angasule: I think nvidia-xconfig is easiest to use (usually start with a blank xorg.conf)
<Howitzer> crybaby
<larson9999> Midspeed: or the thumbdrive version if you have a thumbdrive and no cd burner
<LouKall> [best justin timberlake voice]  "cry me a river....cry me a river...."
<omeow> How do I install this applet in Kubuntu? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23396
<Ryoga85> is anyone here who knows hot to get dosbox working?
<larson9999> or jsut want to save a cd
<Howitzer> then use 500 floppy disks Midspeed
<Midspeed> i wouldnt have this problem if this wouldnt be my girls pc :'( she was all hating about linux, but after she saw the power she likes it, now she hardly used windows, but wants to keep it JUST IN CASE
<Midspeed> this computer doesnt have a floppy drive, darn dell
<angasule> h3sp4wn: well, I'm only bitching because I followed the guide, which seems to be rather wrong, I did solve it eventually
<Howitzer> Midspeed, download and burn it on your pc then?
<larson9999> ryoag85 you just apt-get it and edit dosbox.conf so your drives get mounted.  there are front ends, too.
<Midspeed> my pc is in new york and im in Canada right now
<Midspeed> ha ha ha
<Midspeed> what the hell was i thinking huh??
<Howitzer> indeed
<Howitzer> -_-
<Howitzer> just die and leave me alone
<h3sp4wn> angasule: I never follow the guides just use the docs from the website about the program I am trying to use (or sometimes the gentoo guides)
<Howitzer> i'm pissed
<Midspeed> ok sorry
<Midspeed> thanks though for all the problem with this newb
<Midspeed> :D
<DaSkreech> Midspeed: Whats the issue?
<h3sp4wn> angasule: Actually sometimes I use the debian guides also the ubuntu ones never seem to have much explanation of why only how
<Midspeed> space
<Midspeed> i need space in linux! cause i cant copy files from linux to that darn ntfs partition
<DaSkreech> right how much do you need how much do you have?
<Ryoga85> larson9999: my problem is that i can type neither / nor \, it's like my keymap is half-german and the other keys are dead
<Midspeed> and i cant create nothing with that freaking 10 gigs cause it says i cant have more than 4 primary paritions
<larson9999> Ryoga85: nice!  haven't seen that.
<h3sp4wn> Midspeed: Just format the ntfs partition (she won't miss it ..........) well thats what I would do anyway
<Midspeed> ha ha ha, she will miss it i know her
<Midspeed> she has some important files there too
<Midspeed> :(
<larson9999> lol@h3sp4wn: Midspeed get your fooling around in first
<Midspeed> ha ha ha, ok ok, im gonna leave and stop busting balls
<h3sp4wn> Midspeed: Either she is bothered about computers (in which case she could sort it out herself) or she isn't so format it
<Midspeed> ha ha ha
<Midspeed> she would have a heart attack
<Midspeed> im just gonna buy a darn hard disk
<Midspeed> screw this
<Midspeed> :'(
<z00m_> need help mounting my USB harddrive
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Formated with ext3 ?
<DaSkreech> Midspeed: That's why silly
<DaSkreech> Midspeed: You can't have more than 4 primamry partitions
<Midspeed> yeah yeah
<DaSkreech> You have 4 partitions on the drive?
<LouKall> duh duh duh
<Ryoga85> larson9999: where is the .conf file?
<z00m_> kappfinder: the drive did have pgp hole disk encryption but i removed the partition and try ed to format it to ext and it says format unknown
<DaSkreech> omeow: It doesn't have README?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Is it /dev/sda ?
<larson9999> Ryoga85: there is one in /etc i believe and your own would be in your home directory
<mortalman> Anyone have any idea why packages.debian.org shows the KDE version as  5:47 when the latest release of kde is 3.5.3  ??
<larson9999> Ryoga85: from what i remember the documentation on their site is pretty good.
<z00m_> dev/sdc
<omeow> DaSkreech: I think I compiled it now.
* omeow tries to add it.
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc
<z00m_> ill try that
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Delete the partition and make sure it is set to type linux
<larson9999> Ryoga85: try to get v .65 it's much, much better than .63
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Then make sure WRITE before you quit
<pmorrison> Hello everyone... I'm a noob running dapper, and I just tried to install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get.  I get the error: "Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed" see the whole thing at: "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17576"  can anyone help me? Thanks.
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: then sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: I have a deb built for dapper (properly) of dosbox 0.65
<omeow> Hm, now my kicker constantly changes into a red slashed circle whenever my mouse cursor hovers over it.
<Ryoga85> dosbox says "to activate the key mapper, press ctrl+f1", but my ctrl keys doesn't work with dosbox :'(
<Ryoga85> h3sp4wn: how to get/install it?
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: I will try to dcc it to you
<pmorrison> Sorry, my wifi just reset... did anyone answer?
<Ryoga85> won't work because of my router afaik
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: it will leave the drive unpartitioned will it ?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Create a new partition (using the whole disk)
<z00m_> yes i did that i have just ran the sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<Ryoga85> h3sp4wn: or try it, maybe it works
<z00m_> its writing inode tables
<DebbyIan> Has anyone here got Xgl working on ATI?
<usp8riot> does anyone know a way to make a linux version of a .bat file to run a command with a click?
<z00m_> Writing inode tables: done
<z00m_> Creating journal (32768 blocks): done
<z00m_> Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done
<z00m_> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 28 mounts or
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ryoga85> looks good :)
<DaSkreech> !tell DebbyIan about XGL
<DebbyIan> http://pastebin.ca/82789
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: hi
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: ok that is done now
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: So the partition is /dev/sdc1 ?
<z00m_> sdc
<pmorrison> DaSkreechh: hello, sorry, seems like I have spotty wifi here... did anyone answer my question?
<z00m_> its /dev/sdc
<theine> Does anybody know whether there exist up to date packages for powersaved/kpowersave somewhere?
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: sudo dpkg -i dosbox_0.65_i386.deb
<Ryoga85> h3sp4wn: and how to install a .deb file?
<Ryoga85> ah ty
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: just looked on qtparted and it says that 11gb is used why is that ?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: How big is it ?
<pmorrison> If anyone can help, I can't seem to install kubuntu....  check out my error msg at : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17576
<Ryoga85> ah
<LouKall> the best fun? putting four kitty cats into a plastic bag.
<z00m_> 250gb
<usp8riot> how do you uninstall a package downloaded with apt-get?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Have you formatted it with mkfs.ext3 ?
<Ryoga85> a full american keyboard layout now
<z00m_> yes
<Ryoga85> nice :)
<D4m4ge> LouKall dont forget to seal them
<D4m4ge> usp8riot apt-get remove
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: With a partition that size you will always get some waste
<dmitri> How do I access CUPS?  My user name and password both does not work.
<pmorrison> Does anyone know why I can't install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get on Ubuntu dapper?  Error message-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17576
<usp8riot> D4m4ge: ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn>  z00m_: If you remove it and put it back in again it should be auto detected
<DebbyIan> Does anyone know what this means: X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error
<z00m_> but i dont think 239gb will be enough to store my txt files on ... lol   (just kidding) how do i mount it then so its under my storage media
<z00m_> ok ill try power off then back on
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: I don't know I just mount it using sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/usbdisk (whenever I need it)
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: I don't like automatic mounting at all
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: ok thanks for the help this channel is really good, want to thank everyone that has helped me today
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Can you access it now ?
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: Are you still there?
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: Did that work ?
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: yes
<Ryoga85> h3sp4wn: the keyboard problem is fixed, ty
<Ryoga85> it's all american now, but thats better then half-dead *lol*
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: Did you say hi cause you were being friendly, or did you have an answer when my internet cut out, and I missed it?
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: yes it working fine thanks
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: don't know I just wanted you to know you weren't being ignored. I'm looking over the messages now
<DaSkreech> I've just been summoned though so I won't be here for long
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: Do you need a uk keyboard ? - are you running freedos inside it ?
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: Thank you, if you don't have time no worries...  I was wondering if I was being heard.
<Ryoga85> i'm having a german keyboard
<kubuntuneuling> hi
<dr_willis> mooo
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: try 'keyb de'
<Ryoga85> where?
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: From inside dos
<serenity> heyho
<kubuntuneuling> I have the following problem: when I boot my pc it boots normally but sticks in vt1 even though X is loaded as normal in vt7 and I can switch to it with ctrl+alt+f7. what can I do?
<Ryoga85> it says illegal command
<serenity> i am so drunken
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: I assume that you are doing this from the command line?
<pmorrison> serenity: way to go
<serenity> i am german and our team won tonight
<DaSkreech> :-) 3rd place!!
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: I assume that you are doing this from the command line?
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: I've tried from the shell, and from the add/remove package manager under applications in gnome.  I get the same error message each time. Could it be I need to add some repositories to my sources.list?
<DaSkreech> You shouldn't need to
<DaSkreech> can You do an apt-cache search kdegraphics-kfile-plugins for me?
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: What does that give you?
<Ryoga85> h3sp4wn: is there a way to get folders mounted automatically?
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17579
<Ryoga85> in dosbox i mean
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<h3sp4wn> Ryoga85: I don't know much about it - Just rebuilt the deb with a new version (so that someone did not use a checkinstall deb)
<Ryoga85> ok
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: The following packages have unmet dependencies: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler1-qt (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<DaSkreech> hmm aptitude search poppler
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: So, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> do an aptitude search poppler
<Frederick> folks does anyone here has a descent color scheme for konsole?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Doubt it :)
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17580
<Frederick> DaSkreech, ?
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: Which version are you on?
<DaSkreech> Breezy or dapper?
<pmorrison> Dapper 6.06 new install
<DaSkreech> Hmm. Ubuntu I take it?
<DaSkreech> can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<pmorrison> DaSkreech: should I give up?
<DaSkreech> can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<pmorrison> yes...  shouldn't it work?
<DaSkreech> You may have something important commented out
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: Using any unofficial repositories ? All the packages you should need are in main
<DaSkreech> paste the contents of that file for me then hit reload (or use apt-get update)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: He's getting version issues on a pristine install
<angasule> weird, the locale is set to en_AU
<angasule> even though I changed and rebooted the system...
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: im having problems trying to write files to the disk access denied
<larson99> i didn't quit
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: Assuming of course you are a he :)
<larson99> crap. this connection
<angasule> it's only the console locale that's wrong, apparently
<larson99> roadrunner is dumping today
<larson99> in 30 minutes my nick will just be la
<pmorrison> stumped?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Where it mounted ?
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list for me
<DaSkreech> Then you can hit reload or type sudo apt-get update
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list (more useful than the whole file)
<Ryoga85> ah, a first success, I got Utopia working with dosbox...
<dmitri> Why does not CUPS recognize my password?  What password and username do I use?
<angasule> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<angasule> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I'm getting calls that I should be elsewhere can you help pmorrison?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Where is the disk mounted (run mount) it will be /media/somewhere
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Possibly with suitable information
<pmorrison> sorry lag.  I've updated  sources.list with autoatix...  I will post it... one second.
<h3sp4wn> Automatix almost certainly broke it
<DaSkreech> Well as near as I can get 6.06 Ubuntu was installed then they used apt-get to get kubuntu-desktop installed
<ebaad> hello everybody
<ebaad> any body from ca
<DaSkreech> which threw http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17576
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: its mounted on system:/media/sdc1
<DaSkreech> I'm confused though since if it knows about kubuntu-desktop it should know about kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Right click the drive (on the desktop and press mount)
<LouKall> anybody like joy division?
<larson99> joy division?
<h3sp4wn> I like them but that is offtopic
<LouKall> yeah JD
<LouKall> early 80s
<LouKall> post punk
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: it already mounted it just says remove safely
<pmorrison> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17582
<ebaad> hello
<pmorrison> Stupid automatix... got y wmv files to play though!
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: sudo mkdir /media/sdc/files
<DaSkreech> pmorrison: Do an update and try kubuntu-desktop again
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/sdc/files (you should then be able to write to files)
<z00m_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdc/files': No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Gotta run
<pmorrison> update didn't help last night, but will try again. thanks DaSkreech
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: sudo mkdir -p /media/usbdisk && mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdisk
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: remove the repositories at the bottom added by automatix
<z00m_> mount: only root can do that
<pmorrison> no luck this time either!
<z00m_> shall i just change the permissions on the drive ?
<z00m_> to everyone ?
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdisk
<z00m_> still getting access denied
<z00m_> :(
<z00m_> wait ill try to unmount it then mount it with that command
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: will try.. just a sec
<z00m_> no its still not working :(
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Replug it in but when it asks do you want to open it say no
<LouKall> where do i get SUPpositories?
<RawSewage> lol
<LouKall> :D
<LouKall> i always think of that when i see the word repositories.
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: then pastebin  dmesg | grep sdc
<z00m_> ok done that do i now use the mount command
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: yes try the mount command
<RawSewage> at the drugstore maybe
<z00m_> still not workin
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: What is still not working you are not being clear
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: tried removing the automatix lines, did an update, and still no luck
<z00m_> its still not allowing me to make a folder on the drive its saying access denied
<z00m_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dr_willis> automatix claims another victem! :P
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: You have to make the directory as root and change the ownership of it to your user
<pmorrison> ak!
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: i.e sudo mkdir -p /media/usbdisk/files && chown yourusername:yourusername /media/usbdisk/files
<z00m_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17583
<pmorrison> the other things I installed are xgl/compiz, and vware server...  but I doubt these are interfering
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: Compiz/xgl updates stuff without providing newer versions of the required dependancies
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: If you install it from the repos anyway
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: run sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: cd /media/usbdisk
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: mkdir files (or whatever you want the directory to be called)
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: chown z00m:z00m files
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Chown
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: I am using gnome now without Compiz/xgl right now...  hmm, so you think I f****d my installation?  Is there a way to install kubuntu now?
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: What are the files that can't be installed ?
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: It is possible to downgrade some of the libraries
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: sorted it out now thanks
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: That the beer or kid repository has put in
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn:  kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pmorrison>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler1-qt (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed... <- I get these error messages when I try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: and sudo apt-get install libpoppler1-qt fails ?
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn:  libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: apt-cache policy libpoppler1-qt
<pmorrison> libpoppler1-qt: Installed: (none)   Candidate: 0.5.1-0ubuntu7   Version table:      0.5.1-0ubuntu7 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<sysrpl> has anyone here used the mono project much? i am getting a strange crash when i run the monodoc program -> QPixmap::operator=: Cannot assign to pixmap during painting
<sysrpl> does that mean anything to anyone?
<sysrpl> google hasn't help me out on it :p
<D4m4ge> bye
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: are we getting anywhere?
<LouKall> fuck
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: apt-cache policy libpoppler1
<LouKall> fuc
<pmorrison> libpoppler1:
<pmorrison>   Installed: 0.5.3-0ubuntu1
<pmorrison>   Candidate: 0.5.3-0ubuntu1
<pmorrison>   Version table:
<pmorrison>  *** 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 0
<pmorrison>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pmorrison>      0.5.1-0ubuntu7 0
<pmorrison>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: sudo apt-get install libpoppler1=0.5.1-0ubuntu7
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: OK, removed a few packages, downgraded some, should it work now?
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: It should say its downgrading it - then you should hopefully be able to install kubuntu-desktop (unless it has broken more stuff)
<RawSewage> how do I install a zip file as an icon theme?
<RawSewage> I have a folder of icons
<RawSewage> how do I install it
<pmorrison> h3sp4wn: success! I wonder if anything else broke because of the removed packages?
<RawSewage> the folder only has .png files
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: I would expect only things relating to beer or kid (i.e xgl / compiz related stuff)
<LouKall> so anyway, about these kitty cats...
<LouKall> its awesome to see them catch their claws on the plastic bag...
<h3sp4wn> pmorrison: I would expect it should now be fine
<RawSewage> I messed up my Konqueror.  When I start it, it uses up all CPU and wont load
<RawSewage> how do I fix it, please
<coma_> Anyone : anyone know how/if it is possible to get Steam, half life 2 and Counter Strike Sourceo on kubuntu
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Try moving your ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror directory out of the way and start konqueror
<RawSewage> ok ty
<Hawkwind> Don't delete it, just rename it to like konqueror-old
<RawSewage> ok
<LjL> hmm i might want to do that too
<gnomefreak> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<gnomefreak> coma_: ^^^
<LjL> for some reason my konqueror insists with showing the Bookmarks toobar at every boot, even though i repeatedly told it to keep it hidden
<coma_> ...theres no linux client....
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, that didnt work.  I think I messed up something by trying a GNOME icon them
<RawSewage> theme
<gnomefreak> coma_: people have installed it on ubuntu before (not me ever)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a place that only has linux extentions for firefox?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> gnomefreak: whats u need?
<gnomefreak> VieLGuS-KuTaS: nothing i was helpinbg someone
<gnomefreak> -b
<gnomefreak> VieLGuS-KuTaS: firefox extentions are not linux/window they are firefox firefox installs them
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> hmm, thats interesting , couse they didnt work for me previously
<gnomefreak> VieLGuS-KuTaS: it has to be built for your version of firefox
<gnomefreak> like mine has nothing for it :(
<h3sp4wn> VieLGuS-KuTaS: I use the firefox binaries from mozilla.org (because they are faster) and it seems to work fine for me
<LjL> gnomefreak: are you sure about that?
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes i am
<LjL> gnomefreak: mozilla's extensions page *does* have an option to only show Linux or Windows or whatever extensions
<dr_willis> how do you even benchmark and prove they are faster?
<gnomefreak> LjL: i have never seent hat
<LjL> gnomefreak: https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php and click on "Show options"
<dr_willis> Ive never noticed but a few extensions that are windows only. :)
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Without pango enabled it definately runs faster - load the two different versions and just scroll up and down the pages and it is noticable (with the naked eye)
<RawSewage_> Hawkwind, do you have any other suggestions
<dr_willis> heh shows what i know -0- wtf is Pango ? :)
<gnomefreak> they look like the same ones
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: something to do with internationalisation
<LjL> gnomefreak: 1486 linux extensions, 1557 windows extensions. so apparently most work in both, but there are some that actually don't.
<dr_willis> Pango sounds like a small island in the paciffic. :)
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: All I know is anything with it enabled is dog slow to without it enabled
<LjL> gnomefreak: and 1559 extensions in total
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i show 1913 for windows
<gnomefreak> 1830 for linux
<LjL> gnomefreak: wait, i selected "Firefox" in "App" and "Extensions" in "Type", i didn't leave everything to "Any"
<gnomefreak> i did
<LjL> gnomefreak: uh... what does this show for you? https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?app=firefox&q=&cat=null&type=E&appfilter=firefox&platform=null&date=null&sort=newest&perpage=10&app=firefox
<gnomefreak> 1559
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?app=firefox&q=&cat=null&type=null&appfilter=null&platform=2&date=null&sort=newest&perpage=10&app=firefox
<Hawkwind> RawSewage_: My only other suggestion is to move your ~/.kde to ~/.kde-old and try it again.  But you'd want to be out of KDE completely when you do that.  That will also reset all of your KDE configs
<LjL> gnomefreak: but that doesn't have "Type" set to "Extensions", but to "Any"
<gnomefreak> i didnt relize windows had its own i dont use windows :( all i know is i want some for my build :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: (and also "App" set to "Any" rather than "Firefox", it shows in the page, even though the URL looks different)
<gnomefreak> i know all i set was hte platform
<LjL> gnomefreak: well then it's normal that you get more results that i do. i narrowed the search down to extensions only, since we were talking specifically about them
<RawSewage_> Hawkwind, ugh.  ok, thx
<LjL> gnomefreak: "apt-cache show kazehakase"... you discover new ones all the time :D
<gnomefreak> i use it
<LjL> pity everything using Gecko is GTK. i wouldn't mind a KDE Gecko browser
<Tanooki> Can someone help me fix Direct Rendering?  I'm using Dapper Drake, I have an S3 Savage MX graphics chip, and I have all the DRI related packages installed.  It's not being probed by DRM.  There are no DRM messages in dmesg.
<h3sp4wn> LjL: Do you use Konquefox ?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> whats a good usenet client for linux?
<h3sp4wn> pine
<OOD> my first time using K3B, how do i make an image from a CD ?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: err i didn't know that existed :)
<gnomefreak> its an extention
<h3sp4wn> LjL: pine ?
<LjL> h3sp4wn: no konquefox
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: no the ff extention
<OOD> nvm, i found out how
<gnomefreak> LjL: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2671/
<gnomefreak> brb
<LjL> gnomefreak, i can use google :-P
<LjL> still anyway i'd like a gecko-based browser *for KDE*, not just something that looks KDE-ish. i'm a bit intransigent on these issues you see
<DebbyIan> I cant load into Xgl
<DebbyIan> "FreeFontPath: FPE "
<DebbyIan> Anyone had this before?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i have source of pine , it doesnt have configure , only build , whats the command to build the app ?
<Hawkwind>  I've just recently installed Kubuntu Dapper and ever since when I use konqueror my icon default size is quite huge.  No matter what I try it seems I can't get it to stick at a normal size that I want.  I can go to the directory click on View -> Icon Size -> Default and save my session.  Then if I restart Konqueror and go back to the directory the icons are huge again.
<Hawkwind> I don't even have to restart konqueror for it to happen most of the time.  How can I rectify this problem ?
<Hawkwind> I've gone into kcontrol and made sure the settings for Icons is correct and it is.  Nothing seems to make my images stay at the size I want them to and I have no idea of how to correct this
<z00m_> how do i make a perl script run from terminal, do you have to give it execution rights ?
<Hawkwind> perl filename.pl
<Hawkwind> z00m_: Yes, chmod +x filename.pl first
<z00m_> Hawkwind: how do i port my perl script to so it works in linux, im getting an error
<dshier89> hello. I just installed kubuntu and I cant find synaptic, where is it?
<z00m_> Can't locate HTTP/Cookies.pm
<z00m_> its ok i know how
<kuzmaster> how can i stop kubuntu asking me for my password everytime i want to do somthing as root?
<z00m_> i needed to install the libwww-perl
<oomph_77> anyone here use freenx?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: You can setup a traditional root account:  sudo passwd
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Then afterwards you can su - to become root
<oomph_77> what client do i use to connect to freenx?
<h3sp4wn> nxclient
<oomph_77> thx
<oomph_77> is it a gui client?
<edu> Gimp ERROR: can't save image, failed to fork
<eddel> After upgrading Kubuntu from 5.10 to 6.6, something stopped that deals with hardware detection. Eg I now need to explicitly load my soundcard module to get sound, when I plug a usb device in dmesg shows it yet I no longer get the automatic 'open folder' etc.  What should I look into?
<h3sp4wn> eddel: Easiest way is to load the soundcard module from /etc/modules (but it is not the cleanest way)
<eddel> yes that's what I do now -- but as I try to explain that used to be autodetected.
<eddel> In other words, the _upgrade_ to 6.06 was a _regression_ in terms of functionality
<eddel> my previous Debian upgrades (since pre 1.0) were often smoother...
<eddel> It's not a biggie but I liked kubuntu just because these little things worked. Now fewer of them do. I want them back.
<h3sp4wn> I am less bothered about those types of things however I was extremely bothered how slow kde was under dapper so am now using the unstable branch
<h3sp4wn> eddel: I am probably not the best person to help you ask I deliberately have the automatic mounting stuff disabled - you could try moving the entirity of .kde to .kdeold - dapper uses 3.5.2 whilst breezy uses 3.4
<eddel> h3sp4wn: it's a patience. I no longer have the time or patience I had ten years when installing a new device took hours of reading, compiling, configuring.  With 05.10, to my surprise, I just plugged a new iPOD in --- and it just worked. So things are getting better.
<eddel> h3sp4wn: Problem though is that when I run pstree, I no longer 'know' all those services and daemons.  Would this be a KDE thing?  A HAL thing? The mind boggles.
<dshier89> i have  a huge problem
<h3sp4wn> eddel: try kcontrol -> peripheals -> storage media
<dshier89> i have no repositories
<dshier89> like i update adept
<dshier89> and it still has no packages to dl
<eddel> h3sp4wn: As I said, it gets recognised. I can access files. [ Otherwise I'd cy louder :) ]   But what I want to restore is the additional 'action' when 'event
<eddel> ' is triggered.   I think udev may do that but I am not sure...
<eddel> h3sp4wn: Anyway, was just a quick throwaway questions.  Things work fine otherwise.
<h3sp4wn> eddel: Do you want it be automounted when it is plugged in ?
<dshier89> what should i do??
<h3sp4wn> eddel: You mean the screen that comes up asking what you want to do ? or ?
<actinic> dshier89, take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning
<eddel> h3sp4wn: I do run the automounter for my nfs shares across machines. Not sure if it is that.
<actinic> j/k
<actinic> maybe the repo server is down?
<eddel> h3sp4wn: No.  I used to get folder views (ie one to many) showing me the device where the ipod got mounted. Plus, sound worked. Plus, my usb handset for voip had its sound module loaded.  All these little thjings fail. The bing things (recognisng usb storage, recognising usb sound) work, but in the case of the usb sound device then do NOT get configired as thje module is not longer loaded. So it's half-assed.
<dshier89> im serious
<dshier89> why dont i have any repositories
<dshier89> source list is fine
<h3sp4wn> eddel: Try #kde they may know exactly the possible issues of updating from 3.4 to 3.5.2
<eddel> h3sp4wn: You suspect KDE rather than Kubuntu?  I'm torn.  Thanks for letting me bounce this off.
<h3sp4wn> eddel: It is kubuntu's fault for not handling the upgrade properly but it is probably something with the settings of kde
<eddel> h3sp4wn: Yes and yes.  Any Kubuntu Wiki resources worth checking on that?
<eddel> h3sp4wn: I just found an orphan in /etc/udev/scripts/removable.sh.dpkg-old -- no new one there. Odd.
<crimsun> err, on my Ubuntu install, there is no /etc/udev/scripts/
<actinic> dshier89: when u click 'manage repositories' are u saying u see nothing?
<crimsun> is there one in a fresh Kubuntu?
<eddel> crimsun: This is a recent uprade from 05.10 to 06.06.  Started as a 05.06 I believe. SO two upgrades...
<crimsun> ah, a dist-upgrade from 5.10. That would explain it.
<crimsun> yeah, that's not a problem, since /etc/udev/scripts/ is ignored in Dapper's udev.
<crimsun> the proper dir is /etc/udev/rules.d/
<eddel> crimsun: I have that, of course.  But see the earlier discussion on how it no longer works as well as it used to.
<crimsun> eddel: uname -r && dpkg -l udev |grep ^ii
<eddel> crimsun: 2.6.12-9-686 (the newer one wouldn't work with mythtv's ivtv) and 079-0ubuntu34
<eddel> crimsun: I had forgotten about the older kernel. That may be it.
<crimsun> eddel: that's precisely it. The newer udev requires the newer kernel.
<eddel> crimsun: Or maybe not :)
<eddel> crimsun:  Ahhhh yes, I once read that. Fiddlesticks. I need 2.6.15, isn't it?
<eddel> crimsun: Well spotted. Take a virtual beer from my fridge.
<yahn_> i'm sorry to bother you but i really need help         i was using kwrite and a message came up            and now i have to hold a key in for a second for it to display on any program does anyone know how to fix it            I would really appreciate help
<yahn_> can anyone help please?
<yahn_> is anyone there/
<larson9999> man, my connection has been dropping all night.  my isp says there isn't a problem on their end.  happens about 2 times a month.  i won'dt be able to stay connected for about a day or two and then perfect for a week or two.
<Myrdos> I had same problem... turns out it was interference on the line.
<Myrdos> It looks like linux usage has hit an all-time high for the month of June: 4.4%
<Myrdos> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<Myrdos> We even edged out Macs. Go us.
<osiris>  larson9999 that seems to happen here on comcast network too
<osiris> i droped for an hour 2 nights ago
<larson9999> osiris: this is road runner but it happened in another state when i had charter, too.
<actinic> that's cable for ya
<osiris> where you located.  feel free to pm it, if you dont wanna say publicly
<larson9999> Myrdos: do the macs that run linux count as mac or linux?
<Myrdos> I'd guess linux, it's based on what the browser reports
<osiris> Myrdos, so that probably logs liveCD users too
<larson9999> actinic: well, it happened when i had dls, too.
<Myrdos> Plus, the numbers for non-Windows systems are artificially high there...
<larson9999> :)
<osiris> not really an actual figure
<Myrdos> They just count the browser and OS types that visit their website, and that tends to be people who are interested in 'alternate' systems
<Myrdos> still, it's the most accurate measure I've found so far
<jewels9321> does anyone know how to activate a cd...(says that cd is not detected) when you run a game in wine?
<Myrdos> Now if Google were to collect those stats, then we'd really have something :)
<Myrdos> usually there's some no-CD hack to use?
<osiris> jewels9321, what game
<jewels9321> osiris: KQ7 (KIngs quest 7)
<actinic> rarely had dropped connects with dsl ... all the time with cable
<larson9999> jewels9321:  i know some apps in the newest wine recognize cds that didn't used to for instance dvdshrink.  don't know if that would be applicable with what you're doing or not.
<osiris> im not a dsl fan myself, unless we are talking t1 or higher
<jewels9321> Myrdos: it would have to be some kind of hack but I am new to linux... so i don't know the first thing about hacking :)
<Myrdos> I tend to do a Google search for the game + Wine
<Myrdos> and see what I find
<actinic> my dsl is pulling roughly 1.5 down/ 800 up
<actinic> good for server based stuff
<osiris> if you are actualy getting a full 800 up
<GullyFoyle> i've got 6 meg cable, it aint bad
<larson9999> how do you get that much up?  all the isps i've ever used are lower than that
<Myrdos> see here: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2006-May/031174.html
<actinic> osiris, i'm getting that alright
<actinic> larson9999 ... i thought those type speeds were typical
<larson9999> my isp: oh, 4k up should be plenty.
<actinic> cable was getting too expensive
<larson9999> i'll have to check what i have now.
<osiris> actinic, may i pm for a moment ?
<actinic> sure
<larson9999> well i don't have a regular phone.  getting a regular phone + dsl = cable here so i stuck with cable
<jewels9321> I am going to go to WIne IRC..... thanks guys..... :)
<Myrdos> good luck
<GullyFoyle> you gotta play one ISP against the other, i.e., "Oh I think I'm gonna switch to DSL because my contract is up". you'll be surprised what kunda upgrades they offer if they think they'll lose you.
<GullyFoyle> when Iswitched to cable the DSL company I was with offered me 3 meg DSL for 12.95 a month
<kuzmaster> GullyFoyle, thats not bad
<kuzmaster> i wish i could get cable
<kuzmaster> or broadband that fast
<Myrdos> I'm just happy to have dial-up
<kuzmaster> i hate dial-up
<Myrdos> For years I've been getting disconnected, speeds of maybe 2K/sec
<kuzmaster> i can never get it to work with linux
<kuzmaster> and its so slow
<mzelem> does anyone know how to get dapper to automount flash drives?
<Myrdos> today I solved the problem: rural area, there's an electric fencer interfering with the line
<kuzmaster> mzelem, it should do it automaticly
<mzelem> ever since I upgraded to dapper it doesn't work, on both of my computers.....
<Myrdos> need to get an external modem, really. Almost impossible to get an internal winmodem working in Linux
<GullyFoyle> 3 meg DSL usually came in about 2.4 megs when I tested it, after you subtract out all the TCP overhead and such
<actinic> my 1.5 dsl comes in around 1.25 - 1.30
<GullyFoyle> the other day i d/led an .iso an was getting 850kBs over cable. not bad.
<osiris> http://myspeed.visualware.com/voip/   that is a terrific speed test
<osiris> if you have java working that is
<actinic> you can't buy those speeds for less than $55/mth in my neck of the woods
<Hackr6> Hi
<osiris> i pay 65 a month for the cable stats i posted you actinic
<Hackr6> Im a windows user wanting to goto Linux
<GullyFoyle> broadbandreports.com has a big list of servers to test your speed
<actinic> wow
<osiris> GullyFoyle, i know.  this is the one my work uses though.  for what we do its perfect
<actinic> do they give u a break if u get cable tv?
<osiris> i get free, dirt basic cable
<gilster> where can i find Kubuntu tshirts
<osiris> not extended basic, one below that
<actinic> i'm paying $34/mth for dsl
<osiris> locals, shopping channels, tnt, tbs, g4, stuff like that.  basicly any channel up to 35
<Myrdos> Hackr6: I'd recommend this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download      and this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<osiris> thats where the band-pass filter kicks in
<osiris> er, band block is more accurate actually
<Myrdos> or, maybe his connection was reset by peer
<actinic> gilster, don't know about kubuntu ones
<actinic> how 'bout this?  http://www.jinx.com/scripts/details.asp?affid=-1&productID=201
<GullyFoyle> holy cow hah, i didnt know this, F8 in Konq gives you a terminal
<larson9999> i dumped cable tv but have the net via cable.  still get some cable channels though.
<actinic> here's a linux kinda shirt:  http://www.jinx.com/scripts/details.asp?affid=-1&productID=328
<Hackr6> Hi im a windows user looking to switch to linux(Kubuntu6.06) and need help
<Myrdos>  Hackr6: I'd recommend this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download      and this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Myrdos> damn I'm fast
<Hackr6> lol
<Hackr6> I went there and I know
<actinic> u almost answered before he asked :)
<Hackr6> But its not that
<Myrdos> Actually, I did
<actinic> mind reader, eh?
<Hackr6> I have the disk
<Myrdos> scroll up
<Hackr6> As in I dl'ed the iso file and burned it
<Myrdos> next step: insert disk
<Hackr6> wit
<Hackr6> wait
<Myrdos> k
<Hackr6> I get all that
<Hackr6> but
<actinic> insert disk, REBOOT making sure CD is read before hard drive
<Hackr6> I jsut wanna test it without messin up windows(not on my comp)
<Hackr6> I noe
<KDEfanboy> anyone know how to install 'nth' iptables module?
<Hackr6> But do I  click start or install
<Hackr6> And then
<actinic> it won't hose win
<Myrdos> well, it functions as a live CD
<Myrdos> with an option to install if you like what you see
<actinic> you'll just run off the CD
<Hackr6> It loads and stuff but is it installling>
<actinic> won't touch win or the HD
<Myrdos> no
<Myrdos> it will ask you
<Hackr6> Ok I hope it werx
<Hackr6> I dont wanna intsall on this one tho
<Myrdos> good luck
<Hackr6> Can I still browse the net with it and use Konsole?
<Myrdos> there's also Knoppix, the ultimate live CD for those who don't want to install
<actinic> yes
<actinic> u just can't save much
<Hackr6> Without killin Win XP?
<Myrdos> yes
<h3sp4wn> I think kanotix is a better live cd than knoppix
<Hackr6> Ok brb
<actinic> yeah, kanotix is better
<Myrdos> never tried it
<Myrdos> what's the difference?
<actinic> kanotix tends to tweak what Knoppix has
<h3sp4wn> better hardware detection - It loads itself into swap if it finds a swap partition
<larson9999> the mac commercial where the windows guy has to restart is hillarious
<h3sp4wn> Newer software than knoppix
<unix_infidel> larson9999: you mean crash?
<Myrdos> I'll have to check it out
<actinic> Myrdos, Kano (the developer) has some terrific scripts
<larson9999> unix_infidel: i didn't look like a crash really but maybe it's a different commercial
<actinic> makes installing vid drivers & such a breeze
<Myrdos> googling...
<larson9999> unix_infidel: but maybe it was.  i wasn't really paying much attention until the guy said he had to restart
<GullyFoyle> kanotix has possibly the best hardware detection i've seen
<larson9999> my hw is too old to be a good judge
<h3sp4wn> Its fast that is the best thing about it
<Myrdos> I'll download it when I next get to a high-speed connection
<Myrdos> hw detection has always been my Achilles' heel
<actinic> hopefully Hackr6 won't hose Windows :)
<Myrdos> heh
<Myrdos> I forget, does ubuntu let you resize partitions when you install?
<Myrdos> like QtParted or similiar?
<nixternal> Myrdos: you can use qtparted to resize partitions
<kakalto> with the kubuntu installer, I set my partitions and everything, and now it's sitting at "checking fat32 partition on /dev/sda5"... it's about 130GB partition, and the kubuntu system seems to have frozen. what can I do?
<Myrdos> aren't fat32 partitions limited to 32 gigs?
<kakalto> Myrdos: nah, I've had this 130gb partition for ages, no problems with ubuntu (hoary I think), gentoo, nor windows
<kakalto> but I have a vague feeling that the installer doesn't like the size of it.
<kakalto> I was using gentoo previously, so couldn't just dist-upgrade.
<Myrdos> hrm then I don't know
<kakalto> thanks anyway, man.
<kakalto> sadly the comp I'm accessing on has no GUI, so I can't check the ubuntu wiki either
<kakalto> silly https.
<Myrdos> hold on a sec, I'll take a look
<kakalto> that'd be great thanks
<kakalto> dunno if there'll be anything there, but what the heck.
<Myrdos> I don't see anything, just how to mount fat32 drives after install
<kakalto> >.<
<kakalto> I already know that.
<kakalto> what exactly does the "checking" do?
<Myrdos> checks for errors, more I could not say
<kakalto> I mean, as I see it, the installer can just leave my big partition alone
<kakalto> aswell as my other hard drives.
<kakalto> it only needs to touch 2 partitions on one drive.
<kakalto> hmm.
<kakalto> ah crap.
<kakalto> oh well, too bad.
<Myrdos> physically unplug uneeded drives?
<kakalto> lol, that's one way.
<Myrdos> or try a different partitioning scheme?
<Myrdos> or maybe just reboot and re-try
<kakalto> but it's gonna "check" my large fat32 partition anyway
<kakalto> I can't unplug that one, it's the drive that I'm installing on
<Myrdos> I had a Debian install that froze halfway through a partition check for swap once, rebooted and all was fine
<kakalto> mmk
<kakalto> might try that.
<jewels9321> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb how do i add this to sources.list??
<kakalto> argh, forgot to follow up on my bug report >.>
<Myrdos> jewels9231: similar to this procedure: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jewels9321> thanks Myrdos
<Myrdos> and add these lines: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Myrdos> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<kakalto> Myrdos, you think noapic and nolapic will stop the hang?
<Myrdos> no idea!
<kakalto> ohk
<Myrdos> but good luck, I hate those kinds of problems myself
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> how do i change a file's mime type/meta data? i create a text file, rename it as a myfile.sh, and konqueror still shows the filetpye as text. same thing with other tpyes i create. waht's the deal?
<Tommy2k4> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sensei> sysrpl: If it contains tex, it's a text file, regardless of its extension I guess
<Kr4t05> sysrpl, are you trying to write a bash script?
<sysrpl> well i have a new text file type i want to associate with an ide, but it always opens it with kate/gedit even when i configure konqueror with the extention and the ide
<sensei> If the top row is #!/bin/whateverinterpreter.. it should report "whateverinterpreter shell script text executable" or something along those lines
<sysrpl> actually i am trying to asssociate mdp files with monodevelop
<sysrpl> even though mdp files are text
<xenoterracide> is there an ivman walkthrough for kubuntu or ubuntu
<xenoterracide> I use it for automounting my cdrom in gentoo and letting me auto eject as well
<sysrpl> sensei: any advice?
<crimsun> xenoterracide: does automounting not work for you?
<sensei> sysrpl: Not really, not using konq that way :/
<xenoterracide> I want to be able to eject when I press the eject button on the drive crimsun
<sysrpl> thanks though
<xenoterracide> even if it's still mounted
<sensei> sysrpl: Can't you just right click it, and chose 'Open with', and set it to always use that setting ?
<sysrpl> checking ...
<Drakeson> anyone edgy here? my fonts look horrible!
<crimsun> they will continue to look horrible. welcome to Edgy.
<sysrpl> whats the keyboard shortcut to kill a process by clicking on it's window?
<OOD> Ctr+Alt+Esc
<sysrpl> nope, it didn't remember
<sysrpl> ty for that shortcut
<OOD> np
<ChefWill> anyone know if there is some sort of "Apple Dashboard" feature for kde?
<OOD> is the dashboard all the widgets?
<Drakeson> crimsun: it's a bit strange, it's the case for qt apps, but gtk apps look fine
<ChefWill> yea
<OOD> superkaramba
<Hackr6> dude
<Hackr6> watf
<Hackr6> wtf
<Hackr6> Ok im back and need more help
<Hackr6> Umm hello?
<OOD> hi
<xenoterracide> hola
<ChefWill> OOD: do you run it
<sensei> Were you expecting an answer to 'dude wtf' ?
<xenoterracide> bonjour
<Hackr6> lol
<Hackr6> Who was helping me last time?
<OOD> ChefWill: yea, i don't have it running right now though
<xenoterracide> the flying spaghetti monster
<Hackr6> ...
<xenoterracide> lol
<xenoterracide> sorry joke
<xenoterracide> I don't know
<`Martin`> has anyone gotten XGL to work on KDE in 6.06 with ATI here? I've been going through lot of googled stuff but they dont seem to work.
<Hackr6> lol
<Hackr6> Ok anyway idk
<OOD> whoah, XGL+ATi= a big mess
<OOD> acuallt XGl=a big mess
<`Martin`> its worked fine with gnome... i just prefer kde
<Hackr6> Well I popped in my Live Kubuntu CD and
<Hackr6> It booted all the letters and the blue bar
<Hackr6> And then it got to th kernel part
<xenoterracide> oh this could be along story
<Hackr6> And I was waiting for halff hour is it sposed to take that long?
<xenoterracide> no
<Hackr6> Oh fyi
<Hackr6> It didnt do jack
<Hackr6> So what do I do?
<OOD> the kernel part should take 1 second
<crimsun> Drakeson: well, libqt3 hasn't been recompiled against the new libfontconfig.
<Hackr6> It said : Unpacking Linux...Ok, O(blah blah blah) Kernel
<jewels9321> god what god it is the flying spaghetti monster you insensitve clod
<OOD> o___0
<jewels9321> lol
<ChefWill> OOD: not to many "widgets" for it.....just temp and xmms :/
<ChefWill> and weather
<Hackr6> Cough help me cough
<Drakeson> crimsun: is that the problem?
<crimsun> Drakeson: 50/50
<OOD> ChefWill: there are some good ones, there's the OS X calender too :D
<xenoterracide> I wish I could Hackr6
<ChefWill> ;/
<Hackr6> Any other live disk that r better?
<Drakeson> crimsun: do you have the same issue?
<xenoterracide> kubuntu isn't my specialty
<Hackr6> Is Knoppix better?
<crimsun> Drakeson: I don't run Edgy yet.
<xenoterracide> are you trying to run a live disk then?
<Hackr6> ya
<xenoterracide> instead of the installer?
<Hackr6> yep
<xenoterracide> knoppix rocks
<Hackr6> K but does  it look like kubuntu?
<xenoterracide> um... It uses kde
<Hackr6> And?
<Hackr6> Ima linux noob
<Hackr6> Idk what that is
<xenoterracide> kde is the Desktop environment that kubuntu uses
<Hackr6> oooooooooo
<Hackr6> k
<xenoterracide> it's what differentiates kubuntu from ubuntu
<Hackr6> Brb gonna make that live disk
<xenoterracide> ubuntu uses gnome
<Drakeson> crimsun: its generally better to check these things before filing bugs, because I might be missing something trivial. That's why I am asking here. anyways, have you heard about this issue before?
<crimsun> Drakeson: yes.
<Drakeson> good. thanks
<crimsun> np
<kuzmaster> what is the name of the wifi manager for kubuntu called
<kuzmaster> and where can i download its .deb from?
<kkathman> have you tried the default stuff?
<kkathman> kwifimanager, et al
<kkathman> try all that before going to ndiswrapper etc
<beherit> ola
<beherit> alguem do brazil
<Hackr6> ...
<xenoterracide> blarg
<Hackr6> Its gonna take 5 min for my disk to dl sigh thats too long
<Drakeson> do we have qt4.2 yet?
<Hackr6> Huh?
<Drakeson> (edgy or dapper)
<Hackr6> Huh?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> man, what's with all the crack requests?
<crimsun> :D
<xenoterracide> wouldn't kde have to be released on qt4 before it would really matter?
<Hackr6> Uuhhhhhhhh?
<xenoterracide> what hackr6?
<Drakeson> It would be nice if we could just apt-get qt4.2 and starting hacking. the difference between qt4.1 and qt4.2 is huge, (I depend on QGraphicsView, ...)
<osiris> what is ubuntu's equal to mdv's perl-xmms package
<Hackr6> Oh are we hackers here?
<Hackr6> And if we are I gotta linux question
<Hackr6> :
<Hackr6> I was about to crack my friends linux comp from the comp and I goto the shadow file and when I tried to cat it to the screen it was like Permission Denied so what should I do?
<xenoterracide> we're hackers
<xenoterracide> not crackers
<xenoterracide> if you want to crack go to alt.2600
<osiris> Hackr6,  i can tell yer a noob, asking a question like that
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> lol , nub
<xenoterracide> read this hackr6 http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<sensei> Yeah.. because 'nub' is such a m4d l33t expression
<osiris>  "can you guys help me hack my moms computer, so i can get free money? "
<Hackr6> Not really I just dont have much experience with linux hacking
<xenoterracide> lol
<OOD> lol
<Hackr6> Who said hat?
<osiris> me
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> me?
<osiris> and i said that, while "wearing" a hat
<Hackr6> Ima a grey hat :)
<xenoterracide> better not be a wizard hat
<Hackr6> ummm
<xenoterracide> I'm a white hat
<Hackr6> That article u gave me
<Hackr6> Thats like
<OOD> lol
<crimsun> Drakeson: Qt4.2 hasn't even gone into Debian yet.
<Hackr6> Not helpful
<xenoterracide> shading towards grey
<xenoterracide> right
<xenoterracide> I know
<Hackr6> Yaeh that article didnt help me
<xenoterracide> but if you want to learn to breach security you can go to alt.2600
<xenoterracide> buy their magazine
<xenoterracide> whatever
<xenoterracide> I don't attempt to breach security
<xenoterracide> I learn how to block it
<xenoterracide> your in the wrong place for what you asked
<osiris> sorry to re-iterate, but i dont wanna be lost in the noise
<osiris> what is ubuntu's equal to mdv's perl-xmms package
<Hackr6> Any links for getting into a shadow file/
<Hackr6> ?
<Hackr6> Sorry for my noobishness
<osiris> apt-cache search perl-xmms doesnt yeild any result
<crimsun> !info libxmms-perl
<ubotu> libxmms-perl: Interactive remote control for XMMS (X MultiMedia System) in perl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.12-5 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 312 kB
<osiris> thank you crimsun
<Hackr6> hmmm
<Hackr6> !Info Knoppix
<ubotu> Package Knoppix does not exist in dapper
<Hackr6> lol
<Hackr6> wow
<Hackr6> I feel stupid
<Hackr6> That wasnt very smart of me to do
<Hackr6> xenoterracide do I do the same thng I did wen I tried to test Kubuntu?
<sensei> NOW you started feeling stupid? o.O
<Hackr6> lol
<Hackr6> I dont feel stupid wen it comes to linux I AM stupid wen it comes 2 linux
<xenoterracide> er yes... burn the disk
<Hackr6> Not that lol
<Hackr6> Brb gonna try it
<xenoterracide> put the disk in the drive
<xenoterracide> reboot
<ChefWill> anyone know if there is some kind of recipe organizr/management for nix?
<sensei> ChefWill: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=recipe&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<sensei> Always go to freshmeat.net and search when you're looking for software ;)
<ChefWill> sensei: i was looking there, just looking for recommendations
<RawSewage> is freshmeat.net open source
<xenoterracide> sourceforge.net is better :-)
<xenoterracide> if I unmute the sound in alsamixer it should just work like it does in kubuntu right?
<xenoterracide> sorry let me rephrase that
<xenoterracide> if I unmute the sound using alsamixer the changes will be instantaneous system wide in kubuntu correct?
<OOD> xenoterracide: yes
<xenoterracide> hmm... that's what I though
<xenoterracide> still not hearing sound from jewels9321's speakers
<xenoterracide> lol she can't keep track of her windows
<sensei> At least I like sf's compile farm
<xenoterracide> her computer has a via chipset... what sound module is that
<xenoterracide> does kubuntu compile there kernels with /proc/config.gz support?
<sensei> Usually snd-via82xx
<xenoterracide> k
<xenoterracide> lsmod shows that
<xenoterracide> no why can't I hear anything
<sensei> Have you checked the PCM setting, just not 'master'?
<xenoterracide> question is do these crappy speakers still work
<xenoterracide> let me check
<xenoterracide> yeah and it's all the way up
<xenoterracide> test are we making noise on her computer
<xenoterracide> nope don't here anything
<sensei> And the card is the default sound device?
<sensei> brb
<xenoterracide> not sure sensei
<xenoterracide> hmm... being that this is kubuntu would that be a arts setting?
<exclipy> Does anyone know where Konqueror stores its user settings for menus and toolbar configurations?
<exclipy> Mine are broken, but when I run it from another user it's fine; so I want to just delete my config and start fresh.
<xenoterracide> .kde
<xenoterracide> err... don't quote me on that
<xenoterracide> yeah somewhere in .kde exclipy
<kkathman> its ok to just delete the .kde or back it up to a back, then restart KDE and it will build a new one for that user
<xenoterracide> I would back it up
<kkathman> Ive done that many times
<kkathman> yeah its a good idea to back it up or rename it
<kkathman> you could rename it to like .kde-old
<xenoterracide> but if you delete the .kde and build a new one you should be fine
<kkathman> then restart kde
<xenoterracide> log out and log back in
<kkathman> nah just rename it
<kkathman> then you got it made
<kkathman> yah ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<xenoterracide> ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<xenoterracide> and will restart that
<xenoterracide> not kde
<kkathman> of course its a bitch if you have customized your desktops, etc
<kkathman> should do both actually
<xenoterracide> it might
<xenoterracide> if it logs you out
<xenoterracide> which it should
<kkathman> it does
<kkathman> then re log in under the offending name
<exclipy> ok
<kkathman> that will build the new .kde
<xenoterracide> but he shouldn't need to  kill x
<kkathman> then you can copy back any stuff you have from your .kde-old
<xenoterracide> just log out and back in
<exclipy> I already tried moving it, then restarting konqueror, but didn't try restarting KDE
<kkathman> nah you'll need to log out and back in
<kkathman> so that it can rebuild the .kde under that name
<kkathman> but if you are using like kmail etc you can copy that back
<Midspeed> what program can i use for windows xp to access my linux kubuntu partition???
<exclipy> can you give me anything more specific than just ~/.kde?
<kkathman> Midspeed:  just open run and type your server name
<Midspeed> what do you mean???
<kkathman> as long as samba is running and you are on the same network
<Midspeed> what does that have to do with the partition
<Midspeed> ?
<kkathman> Midspeed:  same computer?
<Midspeed> i heard earlier theres something called EXPLORER something i cant recall, yeah
<Midspeed> same computer
<OOD> Midspeed: uhh haven't you already asked tha a few hours ago?
<kkathman> ahh
<Midspeed> yes
<Midspeed> i forgot the name of the program
<OOD> explore2fs
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> thanks
<exclipy> Midspeed: also, search for a windows IFS ext2 driver
<exclipy> if you want to mount the partition like a normal drive
<Midspeed> ok thank you
<Ertain> I still have a problem with downloading the latest official cupsys updates.
<exclipy> Thanks guys, I got my Konqueror sorted out.
<kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> btw just so you know, Konqueror isnt the schiznit
<exclipy> I deleted ~/.kde/apps/share/konqueror and ~/.kde/apps/config/konquerorrc and restarted KDE
<kkathman> its very non performant, and an inaccurate file manager
<exclipy> have you got any other suggestions?
<Hackr6> I did it
<kkathman> but glad you got it sorted out
<Hackr6> I got back from knoppix and xenoterracide I found how to open the shadwo file lol I cant believe it was that easy
<kkathman> exclipy:  depend on what you are using konqueror for...as a browser?  If so, I'd try firefox or opera9.. both are much more compliant and 100x faster
<kkathman> as a file manager??  try krusader
<xenoterracide> ok
<kkathman> just a suggestion
<exclipy> yeah, I use Opera for browsing but I've been using Konqueror
<exclipy> hmm... krusader... I'll check it out
<sensei> Hackr6: And now you just need to decipher the contents, gl hf
<kkathman> exclipy:  opera is optimized so well, especially opera 9
<exclipy> Yah, I love it
<kkathman> greetings NthDegree :)
<Hackr6> I already new that
<NthDegree> lol i guess i'm back :)
<sensei> Ah, of course.. Being hacker and all
<Hackr6> Someone plz tell me wen I actially switch Os's I get to resize the resolution
<kkathman> exclipy:  firefox is fast too, and very customizable
<exclipy> I wouldn't say firefox or opera are 100x faster.  konqueror's pretty fast.
<RawSewage> I like Konqueror
<kkathman> konq still has problems
<RawSewage> like what
<NthDegree> opera is better on windows than firefox but it works the other way round for linux
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> dont like konkq one bit
<kkathman> i was dissapointed in the speed and as a file manager its very unpredictable
<NthDegree> i like konqueror
<NthDegree> much better than nautilus
<kkathman> I find that konq doesnt always render sites right..but its better than nautilis
<RawSewage> Im talking about Konqueror as a web browser
<RawSewage> very underrated
<exclipy> Opera doesn't look as good as it can out of the box in Linux, but it can be made to blend in very well, especially in KDE
<kkathman> Konq as a web browser is adequate..but not great
<NthDegree> heh konq is the only browser AFAIK that can become 100% invisible
<kkathman> I'd run Opera 9, then Firefox, then Konq if I had to
<exclipy> I agree with both kkathman and RawSewage - it's adequate but not great, but still underrated
<kkathman> it IS better than nautilis tho
<OOD> nautilus's biggest problem is no adress bar
<exclipy> yeah
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i wonder why i have to type sudo passwords 300 times a day , cant they just store it in kwallet or somethig and everytime its required , the system can grab it from kwallet??
<NthDegree> bad idea
<kkathman> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  you can configure sudo ... and adjust the time period that sudo remains in effect
<Hackr6> ROOT SHELL!
<NthDegree> protecting root with your life is a good idea :) since there's no selinux or root guard yet
<kkathman> I think the default is 15 minutes, but that can be altered, but I forget off hand how
<kkathman> Id have to look it up
<kkathman> but if you are in sudo that much, maybe extending the timeout is an option for you
<kkathman> if its a single user system, its not that big of a deal
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> well , ive been trying to get azureus and java to work all day 2day , and yesterday , and prabably a day before , and it strarts to get on my nerves
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Or just setup a traditional root account real quick
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: It's one simple command to do so
<Ertain> So... Has anyone had a problem with updating from the official servers?
<kkathman> hehe well thats the obvious solution... hehe, but I didnt wanna mentioned that
<kkathman> I have a virtual desktop open that has a terminal that's always at root
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> or leave it as sudo -i
<Hawkwind> kkathman: Same here.  I can't live without it
<kkathman> the sudo idea has its pros and cons
<kkathman> but with the advent of more desktops being implemented, sudo is a good idea I guess...even Vista is going to something similar
<Hackr6> ROOT SHELL!
<Hackr6> How do I get from normal shell to root shell?
<Hackr6> With a command
<OOD> sudo ?
<Hackr6> no
<exclipy> sudo -i
<Hackr6> Im on knoppix
<_rince_> mrgn
<exclipy> su
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i guess its important on servers etc , but for home users i think they can make some kind of auto password grab thats stored somewhere
<Hackr6> Huh?
<kkathman> sudo root
<kkathman> then the pass (as long as its set up)
<Hackr6> What do I type
<exclipy> "su" in knoppix, isn't it?
<kkathman> su root
<Hackr6> Or on kubuntu breezy badger
<kkathman> its the same on all linux
<kkathman> but on an "buntu" you have to enable the root account first
<Hackr6> It is
* kkathman will get his hands slapped by ops if I say anymore
<exclipy> what's the difference between sudo -i, sudo -s and su?
<Hawkwind> exclipy: man sudo
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> once kde4 and xgl comes out , i think it will be a lot more fun to use , still the dependencies are killing it , badly
<Hawkwind> exclipy: Then type:  /-i   then do /-s
<Search4Lancer> anyone know how to work the alarm script built into amaroK?
<kkathman> I think XGL might be something someday... but its still mostly eye candy... kde4 will have some real substance :)
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> so whats better rpm or apt-get , and why is there no standard linux installer on linux distros?
<NthDegree> apt-get
<kkathman> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  long story... there is NO good answer to your question
<NthDegree> and yum is good (rpm)
<kkathman> dpkg (not apt-get)  has alot of drawbacks, as does rpm
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yeah dpkg
<kkathman> but on the rpm side, SMART is taking over as the primary packaging device and could be the future of linux
<Hawkwind> VieLGuS-KuTaS: Closest thing is/will be smartpm (smartpm.org) that most all distros are adopting.  Not all are adopting it as their default package manager, but most use it
<NthDegree> smart?
<kkathman> yes smart
<NthDegree> i use yum on fedora & centos
<kkathman> it "feels" alot like dpkg
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> Hawkwind: ithat was my next question ,
<Hawkwind> smarts dependency solving algorithm is by far better than anything out there
<exclipy> Why isn't aptitude more widely used/recommended?
<kkathman> but you dont get the superpackaging problems that are rampant with apt-get/dpkg
<kkathman> Hawkwind:  agreed
<crimsun> eh, I think conary has a better approach, but that's off-topic.
<Hawkwind> I actually worked on the smartpm for a while.  Was writing the official docs
<kkathman> which is what is missing with dpkg and the superpackages
<kkathman> SUSE 10.1 went to smart
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> when is ubuntu suposed to switch to smartpm?
<kkathman> you also have YaST, too, but smart I believe is much better at the dependency issues
<NthDegree> kkathman i tried 10.1 and it has yast
<NthDegree> no smart by default
<kkathman> NthDegree:  well, I am ON 10.1 and it has YaST and SMART
<NthDegree> yes a lot of people are installing smart or using gnome
<kkathman> I pretty much use SMART for packaging, and YaST for most everything else system-oriented
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> one think i dont really understand , how can windows apps just install and work without dependency problems
<NthDegree> they do have dependency issues
<kkathman> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  because when you install (exe) a windows package, is has all the libraries with it most of the time
<NthDegree> but those are solved via internet or the software contains redist packages for it's dependencies
<crimsun> kkathman: dpkg isn't "missing" dependency resolution. That's by design.
<kkathman> crimsun:  ok
<kkathman> whatever
<crimsun> I mean, one can argue about it ceaselessly, but abstraction is /powerful/.
<kkathman> crimsun:  on a technical level, perhaps, but on a practical level it fails
<kkathman> and if the goal is to get MORE average people (not linux heads) using linux, then there must be changes
<crimsun> kkathman: -> offtopic
<kkathman> but thats just my opinion
<kkathman> you brought it up
<crimsun> kkathman: no, I mean join me there
<kkathman> I dont go to offtopic
<kkathman> no
<crimsun> shrug.
<kkathman> sorry, matter of principle
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> why dont linux apps come with all its dependencies? is it against gpl or something?
<kkathman> has nothing to do with you crimsun :)
<NthDegree> they don't include them because they are all separate apps
<NthDegree> they each have a function
<kkathman> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  you need to understand that much of OSS applications are build around standard, base libraries
<Ertain> If the files came with the apps, wouldn't the packs be really big?
<kkathman> and there are 1000s of these, and each is maintained in the open source field...so they change from time to time...i
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ok ,
<Ertain> Speaking of pack management, I can't seem to download the updates for the cupsys from the official Ubuntu servers.
<kkathman> VieLGuS-KuTaS:  Windows apps, for instance in contrast, are controlled by application development teams at companies, and thus they control their own libraries and distribution of the application wholly as a proprietary entity
<kkathman> so its easy for them to just give you their own libraries with the application
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> i thought it would be nice to have like a separate harddrive with ALL the dependencies that update itself every few days , and if any app thats installing would be able to automatically grab those dependencied from there if they are missing in the system
<kkathman> its a different mindset in Linux, where those libraries are OSS
<NthDegree> it's better this way
<kkathman> NthDegree:  well its different
<NthDegree> because you can recompile software with newer libraries
<kkathman> and it has pros and cons of course
<NthDegree> and thus make things more stable quicker
<NthDegree> yes but my system has been as stable as anything
<NthDegree> and fast too
<NthDegree> i used to think windows 2003 was stable
<NthDegree> but ubuntu's updatability and flexibility is something microsoft will never match
<imbrandon> please take non support to -offtopic ( if you dont go there thats fine but this is not the place for it )
<kkathman> Im amazed at people that claim that windows XP, for instance, isnt stable... I've been running it since its inception, and have had one crash (if you could call it that)...and ZERO viruses or spyware.
<imbrandon> kkathman, last time i'm going to ask
<kkathman> its all in the way that you administer the system I think
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> yup
<NthDegree> same here kkathman
<maltron> crimsun: I'm here!
<crimsun> maltron: what apps are you using when you have those problems?
<kkathman> but keeping a clean windows system is like keeping a clean linux system...takes patience, knowledge and expertise :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o kkathman]  by ChanServ
<NthDegree> but i've had friends who have got viruses within 5 seconds and i even tried setting up their system after applying darik's boot and nuke
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o kkathman]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-252-209-235.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by imbrandon
* kkathman was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon (User terminated!)
<NthDegree> ?
<maltron> crimsun: pretty much anything and everything.  mplayer, amarok, skype, gaim
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<NthDegree> excuse me but i'm confused
<NthDegree> why did you kick kkathman, is he not an op?
<bloody_kenny> bye
<imbrandon> NthDegree, soory if i confused you
<maltron> crimsun: in fact I think it was skype beta which caused the problem to begin with, or at least led me to doing something that cause the problem, such as fiddling with kernel modules, but i've uninstalled it and have gone back to skype 1.2 now
<crimsun> why was kkathman kikced?
<crimsun> (kicked)
<NthDegree> yeah, banned rather
<crimsun> maltron: can you test this?
<crimsun> maltron: use two different instances of ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-252-209-235.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by imbrandon
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<crimsun> maltron: let me know if you can hear both instances of aplay at the same time
<crimsun> maltron: sometimes it helps to space them out a few seconds
<maltron> crimsun: okay, i could hear both, but when I run skype there's a conflict
<crimsun> maltron: right.
<crimsun> maltron: are you using the latest Skype beta that supports ALSA?
<crazy_penguin> good morning to all!
<maltron> i've gone back to skype 1.2 because skype beta seems to have caused the problem to begin with
<imbrandon> moins crazy_penguin
<Snake> imbrandon: I would like to know as well. Whats up with the kkathman kick.
<maltron> crimsun: thing is, mixing was fine until yesterday
<sensei> Oh.. my.. GOD what has happened to xfce?
<sensei> Crashes, bugs, uglyness!
<maltron> crimsun: so i guess the answer is "no"
<imbrandon> Snake, i asked repeatly to take it to offtopic or drop the non-support convo , as im asking you now
<crimsun> maltron: ok, well if you're not using the later Skype beta, it's a known issue.
* NthDegree thinks ubuntu support channels are getting like centos - a bit more unfriendly now
<crimsun> maltron: older Skype betas use [ALSA's]  OSS [emulation] , which require exclusive access
<crimsun> maltron: thus unless you have a sound card capable of pcm multiopen, any other apps that attempt to access the sound device after Skype grabs it will block
<maltron> crimsun: i see what you mean, but that's not the problem, as even mplayer has the issue
* zhan is away: .....
<sensei> Lol, even the "run program" dialog in xfce under kubuntu crashes
<crimsun> maltron: which audio driver is mplayer using?
<maltron> crimsun: as I said, mixing was fine before i installed the new beta of skype
<maltron> crimsun: probably oss
<maltron> crimsun: the "available" drivers are mpegpes, oss, null and pcm
<crimsun> maltron: hmm, did you compile mplayer yourself?
<maltron> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> maltron: that explains why you're having said issues with mplayer.
<LouKall> fufuck.
<crimsun> maltron: you didn't have libasound2-dev installed when you compiled mplayer, so you don't have alsa support.
<maltron> crimsun: but why didn't I have the issue before?
<crimsun> maltron: were you using Ubuntu's mplayer package?
<maltron> crimsun: I get what you mean, and it all makes sense, but everything was fine yesterday!
<maltron> crimsun: no, I was always using this custom build of mplayer
<crimsun> maltron: ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<imbrandon> LouKall, can we keep the language civil please
<maltron> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> maltron: that driver does not assume the underlying hardware supports pcm multiopen.
<crimsun> maltron: do you have a custom /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<sensei> Is it reasonable for xfces Terminal to hog 52 mb memory? o.O
<maltron> crimsun: i'm pretty sure the hardware doesn't supprot it - in debian sarge, which I used to have installed, i got no mixing - which is why I was initially impressed with ubuntu because the mixing worked
<maltron> crimsun: i might but I didn't set it up myself, so I guess not
<imbrandon> sensei, probably not but it might be good to ask in #xubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<sensei> Has the ubuntu team made some clever changes to xfce, or is it them selves that's created this beast during the last two versions?
<sensei> True
<crimsun> sensei: it's composed of svn snapshots and not 4.4 beta 1
<maltron> crimsun: nope, no .asoundrc
<sensei> crimsun: Ah, that explains a thing or two
<maltron> crimsun: in fact, no /etc/asound.conf either
<crimsun> maltron: ok, good.
<NthDegree> xubuntu is still young so it will be buggy in some areas
<crimsun> maltron: please install libasound2-dev and recompile mplayer
<crimsun> maltron: if you have an ~/.mplayer/config or /etc/mplayer/config, make sure ao=alsa is set
<Breadmachine> hello all
<maltron> crimsun: okay, but I don't think that's the real issue.   essentially what happened was that skype beta crashed, and hung the system for about 2 minutes, and then mixing ceased to happen.  I then got rid of skype beta, rrmod -f a couple of modules, put them back, rebooted, and now no mixing.
<maltron> crimsun: if it isn't mplayer, it'll be something else
<Breadmachine> im running kubuntu using a geoforce FX5200 as my display adapter, and my resolution is stuck at 1024x768, any ideas on how to get it up to 1280x1024?
<maltron> crimsun: if you know what I mean
<crimsun> maltron: mixing /does/ work; you just confirmed it.
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, have you tried to install the nvidia drivers ?
<maltron> crimsun: good point, but only with alsa stuff - it used to work with non-alsa stuff like mplayer too
<maltron> crimsun: that's why I'm a little confused
<crimsun> maltron: do you just have that one sound card?
<maltron> crimsun: yep
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, try this link from ubotu if you havent yet
<imbrandon> !nvidia > Breadmachine
<crimsun> maltron: because technically it wouldn't have worked with oss emulation at all (dmix)
<maltron> hmm
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: what would be the easiest way to do that? keep in mind im REALLY new to linux, be gentle
<maltron> crimsun: now i'm _really_ confused.  Of course, I could be losing my mind...
<imbrandon> heh Breadmachine ubotu should have just PM'd you a link, it has easy instructions
<crimsun> maltron: Kubuntu's mplayer supports alsa
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: thanks bud
<imbrandon> np , just come back if you have issues
<imbrandon> but should be easy
<maltron> crimsun: yeah, but it doesn't do some proprietary formats properly, so that's why i compiled it, and all was hunky-dory for a while...
<crimsun> maltron: ok, then just install libasound2-dev and recompile it
<maltron> crimsun: AHA - libasound2-dev is already installed
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: those are the instructions for gnome with synaptic, i installed kubuntu to get away from Gnome
<maltron> crimsun: just a tic lemme check somethign
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, ok one moment
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: will i need to enable universe and multiverse for this?
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, not sure, but most likely
<imbrandon> checking now
<maltron> crimsun: maybe i installed it yesterday by accident
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, ok ready open a "konsole" and type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx " ( no quotes )
<crimsun> maltron: (not sure how one installs a package 'by accident')
<imbrandon> let me know when thats done
<maltron> crimsun: i have a habit of installing things I don't really need... and things that "look" important
<fiyawerx> after installing nvidia-glx i have to do a  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose a higher resolution option, that's what i've done on my 6600GT like 8 times i've installed, prob an easier way but that works for me heh
<maltron> crimsun: hmm, mplayer won't compile anymore
<crimsun> maltron: apt-get build-dep mplayer
<imbrandon> fiyawerx, i was getting to that just stepping him htrough it
<maltron> what's build-dep do?
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: i got a series of errors
<crimsun> maltron: installs the build-dependencies.
<fiyawerx> yeah, started typing that before
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, can you pastebin them ( http://www.pastebin.ca )
<Breadmachine> ah, finally an easy way to get errors across...
<imbrandon> ;)
<Breadmachine> how do i copy from konsole?
<imbrandon> just like any other app, select it and right click , copy
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: http://pastebin.ca/83018
<imbrandon> *looks*
<imbrandon> ok Breadmachine type this in konsole  " kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list " and pastebin that file for me
<imbrandon> but keep it open please ( i will have you make a few changes )
<imbrandon> gnight Snake[Sleep] 
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: hang on a sec, my wireless mouse just died...
<imbrandon> ok np i got time
<maltron> crimsun: i really appreciate your help, but I'm still convinced I've done something lethal to my system.  It's compileing now, so I'll see how that goes - i mean, if I can't compile mplayer, then there's bound to be something I _need_ to compile that i won't be able to , so I'm gonna stick this one out.  Thanks again.  I'll let you know if it works if you're still around when it's done
<maltron> crimsun: ah, it's probably becausee i didn't do make clean...
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: okay...just got ANOTHER error...odd
<maltron> crimsun: i'm a stoopid head
<imbrandon> what ?
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: http://pastebin.ca/83020
<maltron> crimsun: just one other question, isn't artsd or esd supposed to mix sounds even if they're not alsa?
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, those errors are normal, did kwrite oopen with the file ?
<crimsun> maltron: yes
<maltron> crimsun: so does my problem  imply that there's something wrong with one or both of them?
<paolo> exscuse me
<crimsun> it doesn't imply anything about either of them.
<paolo> how to install the .bin files???
<maltron> crimsun: oh
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: my mouse just died for good for the night, im gonna have to log off....
<imbrandon> paolo, depends on the bin file, not all are installable
<Breadmachine> imbrandon: no kwrite didnt open
<imbrandon> Breadmachine, ok hit me up tomarrow or whenever i'm always here
<paolo> I think that my file is not installable
<imbrandon> paolo, what .bin ?
<paolo> is the jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<imbrandon> paolo, what are you trying to install ?
<imbrandon> paolo, sun java is avaible in the repo
<imbrandon> you need multiverse enabled
<imbrandon> and then can install it by " sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre "
<paolo> becouse it show me a error if I white "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<imbrandon> do you have universe and multiverse enabled ?
<imbrandon> paolo, ??
<paolo> yes yes
<paolo> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<imbrandon> that means you have adept or another pkg manager open probbly
<imbrandon> make sure they are all closed
<imbrandon> and try again
<paolo> no, no
<paolo> I have try from yesterday
<paolo> the problem is same
<maltron> crimsun: okay, mplayer now works with asound and amarok as long as i run it with -ao alsa (which I obviously never had to do before) and of course skype gives no sound
<imbrandon> paolo, ok try this " sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<imbrandon> tell me what happens
<paolo> imbrandon, ok
<ChefWill> anyone know a kde/linux equivalent of the apple dashboard/widgets ?
<paolo> never reply
<paolo> it show me the normaly string "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<imbrandon> paolo, thats good , now try the first command i gave you
<paolo> exscuse me
<sensei> ChefWill: That question would be even more likely to be replied if you explained what dashboard/widgets are
<paolo> "paolo@paolo-desktop:~$"
<paolo> okok
<imbrandon> ChefWill, check out SuperKaramba
<ChefWill> sensei: its hard to explain, if you had it -youd know what htey were ;P
<ChefWill> imbrandon: already have, dont like it
<imbrandon> ChefWill, thats the KDE equiv
<ChefWill> ;/
<sensei> ChefWill: Ah, I know what superkaramba is
<crimsun> maltron: skype requires exclusive access.
<imbrandon> ChefWill, sorry bro thats the KDE equiq, in gnome its gdesklets
<maltron> crimsun: thanks again.  I'll forever remain suspicious of my system, but at least some things work.  It may well be that I never, for whatever reason, had a skype call when I was running other sounds - which obvioulsy implies that I'm an idiot.
<paolo> imbrandon, same error
<imbrandon> paolo,  ok one moment let me check something
<paolo> yes, thank you
<imbrandon> paolo, ok type " cd /var/lock " and then do a " ls " in that directory and tell me if there is a dpkg file
<maltron> crimsun: maybe because i had alsa all nicely set up on ubuntu (as opposed to debian) I assumed all would be well.  But it doesn't quite make sense - mplayer, without alsa, was mixed... ah well.  Your help was Much appreciated
<maltron> cheers
<benkyoto> hello everyone. absolute newb here. I got Ubuntu working a while ago, and I have come across some "K" applications I would really want to try. Do I have to install KDE for them to run, or is there a way of having the "best of two worlds"?
<paolo> imbrandon, apache2  evms-engine  fax  LCK..rfcomm0  lvm
<crimsun> maltron: np
<imbrandon> benkyoto, you can just " sudo apt-get install <any "k" app here> and it will get what it needs to run ( including in gnome )
<imbrandon> crimsun, hrm do you know anything else that would be tying up dpkg for paolo ? i had him look for the lock file and no adept running and he did dpkg --configure -a
<benkyoto> ty imbrandon. is there any other merit in giving KDE a try? If I use the KDE desktop can I still run the apps that have been working perfectly under Gnome?
<crimsun> imbrandon: I need to read scrollback.
<imbrandon> benkyoto, sure and sure ;)
<imbrandon> ok , paolo give us one moment , crimsun is going to try to help you also ( he is going to scroll back and read what we have done already )
<crimsun> paolo: please remove (purge, actually) any sun-java5* packages you've attempted to install
<benkyoto> ty again. Worst case scenario, is uninstalling and reverting to Gnome straightforward and "clean"? Sry if my questions are stupid, but last time I used xserv Internet wasn't even called that way. Too many years of Windows mind-numbedness.
<imbrandon> benkyoto, in other words for the MOSTPART kde/gnome live happy togather
<imbrandon> and so do their apps
<imbrandon> ;)
<benkyoto> cool
<crimsun> barring the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 from gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, which cases endless headaches.
<crimsun> causes^
<imbrandon> heh yea crimsun ;)
<paolo> imbrandon, I must whire apt-get remove sun-java5*
<benkyoto> if someone can point me to some web resource that highlights the merits of KDE, that would be helpful. The kubuntu website is not too promotional, I should say.
<paolo> ??
<crimsun> paolo: first, paste the output from ``dpkg -l sun-java5\*'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<imbrandon> yea ^^
<benkyoto> Ty lots imbrandon, U've been very helpful ^o^/
<imbrandon> np
<Melchiorre> benkyoto: http://www.spreadkde.org/switch_to_KDE
<paolo> crimsun, 4 packege not disponile
<crimsun> paolo: please paste all the output onto http://pastebin.ca, then tell us the URL
<benkyoto> ty, cya fellas m(_ _)m
<maltron> awesome help, thanks - o&o
<thomas> can i use ubunut binaries under kubunut?
<crimsun> yes.
<Smeggy> yup
<thomas> cool, thx... that saves me some time
<paolo> crimsun,wait
<paolo> crimsun, I have post, why?????
<paolo> http://pastebin.ca/83036
<crimsun> paolo: ok, that looks good.
<crimsun> paolo: now, what is the output from ``sudo apt-get check''
<crimsun> ?
<paolo> never
<crimsun> paolo: "never"?
* zhan|away is back.
<paolo> yes
<paolo> $ sudo apt-get check
<paolo> Password:
<paolo> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<paolo> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<paolo> paolo@paolo-desktop:~$
<paolo> and stop
<crimsun> paolo: Ok, now use Adept to install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<crimsun> paolo: (not apt-get or aptitude)
<ChefWill> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<paolo> ok
<oomph> !torrent
<paolo> II open adept
<paolo> I
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<paolo> crimsun, ok, it download the package
<paolo> ok
<paolo> I have installed MythTV time ago, but I can't start it. What I can setup it???
<jamesconf> Hi, The live CD seams to hang right before X starts up. Are there known problems with the GeFroce 6XXXX line fo video cards?
<paolo> boys?
<RawSewage> jamesconf, the final version ?
<jamesconf> Yes.
<RawSewage> did you verify the CD burn
<RawSewage> or was it a prepackaged CD
<jamesconf> No I did not verify the CD burn
<RawSewage> oh wait
<RawSewage> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71146
<jamesconf> If it was a kernel panic I would :), but an X crash on an nvidia card is pretty common
<RawSewage> nm, I have no idea
<jamesconf> Understood
<jamesconf> I think last time I tried this out I had to start with  FBDev. I will mess around with the options later then.
<jamesconf> Know where some boot loader options are listed at?
<RawSewage> no, I dont know much
<RawSewage> maybe ask in #Ubuntu
<Henk> I have a laptop with thouchpad. My problem is that it detects 'mouseclicks' far to soon. If i just lift my finger and put it down again to drag a bit further most of the time a click is registered. In windows my driver lets me set the 'trigger happyness" of it. but i can find something like that in kde. How do  I change it ?
<exclipy> What brand is your laptop?
<Henk> its an asus aspire 3000
<exclipy> I'm not sure how you find out the type of touchpad you have, but if it's a synaptic one, you can configure the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Henk> its synaptic
<Henk> i'm going to take a look
<exclipy> look in xorg.conf and see if the line Load "synaptics" exists
<exclipy> and if you have an InputDevice using Driver "synaptics"
<exclipy> having xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed is also required
<Henk> ah the xorg config seems to say my mouse is a generic ps2
<exclipy> ok, under Section "Module", add the line Load "synaptics"
<exclipy> and configure an input device to use the "synaptics" driver
<exclipy> hang on, I'll try and find a template of options...
<exclipy>  /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/README.Debian has installation/configuration instructions.
<Henk> ok i found a sample config on the net pasted that in there
<Henk> the xserver synaptics package was already installed so i'm going to restart X now. lets hope this works... thanks so far
<LouKall> its soooo late.
<LouKall> ywan.
<escay> hi all, got a problem with dpkg. someone here who can help me? if i use "dpkg -s pakagename" it returns "status: purge ok half-configured"
<freddy> heyy
<freddy> how are you
<freddy> is any1 here ?
<freddy> if i need to mount
<freddy> mdf/mds files
<freddy> how can i in iubuntu
<LouKall> im here.
<LouKall> its late.
<freddy> ubuntu*
<LouKall> or early.
<LouKall> in the morning.
<freddy> lol
<LouKall> three...twenty six.
<freddy> any1 knows how to mount an mdf/mds iso file in ubuntu
<LouKall> i like mounting...
<freddy> i know how to mount .iso but not .bin/cue and mdf/mds
<LouKall> all night long.
<freddy> :PPPP
<freddy> nah really
<LouKall> i got nothing.
<LouKall> besides a trashbag full of kittens.
<freddy> can i emulate daemon
<freddy> with wine ?
<LouKall> seriously.
<LouKall> three days experience.
<LouKall> thats all i got.
<freddy> i see
<freddy> no experienced person here...
<freddy> ?
<LouKall> nope
<freddy> lol
<LouKall> sorry bub.
<freddy> i thought there was 230 users here
<LouKall> hahahahahahhaaha
<LouKall> lmao
<LouKall> indeed.
<freddy> :P
<LouKall> they are all named nick, too.
<freddy> so
<freddy> i guess i got to go
<LouKall> search!
<LouKall> google.
<LouKall> cya
<freddy> cyaz
<snikker> freddy: you can try with cdemu... but i never used it...
<snikker> freddy: he's gone
<fayol> what i should do to give irc download free in my router firewall?
<oomph> i notice that source list includes both unstable and testing trees which does apt use? the newest version?
<oomph> do i have to enable any type of apt "pinning"
<oomph> oops wrong channel my bad :P
<bluesceada> hi
<bluesceada> is there some modules-blacklist in kubuntu?
<bluesceada> it always loads so much modules it detects the hardware for
<bluesceada> but i dont need all those
<bluesceada> i dont use the most of them
<bluesceada> how can i blacklist those?
<naranha>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bluesceada> naranha: ah thanks, thats just for boot, i hope (so i could manually load them without having to change that file)?
<railk> how do you make symbolic links?
<bluesceada> railk: "ln -s /original /link"
<railk> thx
<bluesceada> np
<MilhousePunkRock> hi everyone
* MilhousePunkRock needs some assistance installing a Gaim plugin
<Pupeno> With htop I see that one of my processors is at 100%, the other varies. It seems the problem is X, it is running at 1.7 but it makes peaks to 57% (the strange thing is that when it makes a peak the other processor gets usage). Any ideas ?
<imbrandon> bertu, ready ?
<bertu> iyes
<imbrandon> ok forgive me i type slow tonight but follow what i say
<imbrandon> open a terminal and close all other apps
<bertu> are you tonight?
<bertu> including konversation?
<imbrandon> no no
<bertu> o ok
<imbrandon> hehe just synaptic and stuff
<oomph> when i log out of kde it aotumatically kicks on another login screen ... how do I kill kde so I only have a command prompt? im trying to update my nvidia drivers
<bertu> got you
<bertu> i opened it
<imbrandon> oomph, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm/stop
<imbrandon> bertu,  ok now ...
<bertu> then..
<oomph> thx
<imbrandon> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> sorry i said i type slow tonight
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> please be patient
<bertu> ok
<imbrandon> ok got that open ?
<bertu> yes
<bertu> waot
<bertu> wait
<bertu> 2 days ago i typed this
<imbrandon> ?
<bertu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
<bertu> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<imbrandon> ok and ?
<imbrandon> ok good
<imbrandon> close that then
<bertu> ok
<bertu> next
<imbrandon> now in terminal type this with no quotes " sudo apt-get update && apt-get -y install libxine-extracodecs "
<bertu> ok
<imbrandon> that done ?
<bertu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bertu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<imbrandon> open amarok and play an mp3 ;)
<bertu> look
<imbrandon> ahh sorry
<imbrandon> wait
<imbrandon> now in terminal type this with no quotes " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libxine-extracodecs "
<imbrandon> ^^ fixed
<Sunnyblizard> Hey, can someone help me with an error?
<Sunnyblizard> I can't compile xChat :S
<bertu> ok
<Sunnyblizard> In the config.log file it sais:
<imbrandon> bertu, work that time ?
<Sunnyblizard> Thread model: posix
<bertu> give it a minute
<Sunnyblizard> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<Sunnyblizard> configure:2370: $? = 0
<Sunnyblizard> configure:2372: gcc -V </dev/null >&5
<Sunnyblizard> gcc: '-V' option must have argument
<Sunnyblizard> configure:2375: $? = 1
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, try #ubuntu they can help with gtk apps betetr
<Sunnyblizard> configure:2398: checking for C compiler default output file name
<bertu> nothing
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Sunnyblizard> configure:2401: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
<Sunnyblizard> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
* Sunnyblizard was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon (User terminated!)
<bertu> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bertu> Need to get 1176kB of archives.
<bertu> After unpacking 3047kB of additional disk space will be used.
<bertu> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<bertu>   libxine-extracodecs
<bertu> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<bertu> lool
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<bertu> look
<imbrandon> dont paste please
<imbrandon> thats why i just kicked him
<bertu> ok sry
<bertu> it is still not working
<imbrandon> ok lets try this one more time ....
<bertu> ok
<imbrandon> now in terminal type this with no quotes " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs "
<imbrandon> tell it yes to everything
<control> hello
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, please dont paste
<bertu> ok
<Sunnyblizard> I'm sorry :/
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, use pastebin.ca
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, np just rember for next time
<Sunnyblizard> ok
<Sunnyblizard> But can you help me :S?
<bertu> lets see..
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, try #ubuntu as xchat is a gtk/gnome app
<bertu> nothing :(
<Sunnyblizard> But its a global problem, i can't compile anything
<control> http://dating.ru/?dating=13660
<imbrandon> nothing what ?
<bertu> no music
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, do you have the tools installed and have you read the ubuntu packaging guide ?
<bertu> when i play a song it just starts and finished
<Sunnyblizard> I installed gcc
<imbrandon> bertu, did libxine install ?
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about packageguide
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, you need alot more than gcc
<bertu> i think so
<mindspin> build-essentials
<Sunnyblizard> lol, i'm a n00b in Linux ;)
<imbrandon> try build-essential to start off
<Sunnyblizard> Ok!
<mindspin> ! build-essentials
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, why are you compiling something ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about build-essentials
<bertu> i did what you told me
<mindspin> !build-essentials
<imbrandon> bertu, restart amarok
<bertu> ok
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, why are you compling xchat ?
<Sunnyblizard> @Brandon, because i want to install it?
<bertu> ok it is working :D
<bertu> 10x a lot
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, type " sudo apt-get install xchat "
<imbrandon> bertu, your welcome
<bertu> bye bye
<imbrandon> bertu, stop by amarok and let them know you got it ;)
<Sunnyblizard> thats the problem, it can't finf anything.
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, ok well thats the way to install things, what do you mean you "cant find anything" ?
<imbrandon> lets fix that
<Sunnyblizard> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Sunnyblizard> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<control> Greetings to all. My name is Ilya I from Russia. Who can answer pair my questions?
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, ok do you konw how to open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor ?
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sunnyblizard> jes^^
<Sunnyblizard> Have a moment
<mindspin> control:  ask , then we might know
<imbrandon> ok Sunnyblizard paste the contents of your sources.list to pastebin.ca
<control> ok
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, are you in kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<mindspin> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Sunnyblizard> kubuntu
<Sunnyblizard> What is pastebin.ca?
<imbrandon> ok Sunnyblizard " kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list " paste it to ... http://www.pastebin.ca
<imbrandon> then give me the url
<Sunnyblizard> ok
<bertu> sry i am back
<Sunnyblizard> http://pastebin.ca/83086
<imbrandon> ok one moment
<control> Here somebody to speak Russian?
<imbrandon> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Twist> control: Try #kubuntu-ru
<Pupeno> The module for the internal wireless board is consumming 100% of one processor. I don't use the board. How do I prevent it from loading ?
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, ok see those top two lines ? make them look like this .....
<imbrandon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<imbrandon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<imbrandon> then save the file and exit it
<Sunnyblizard> #is a comment isn't it ?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> make the top lines look like the ones i pasted
<imbrandon> note the universe and multiverse at the end
<Sunnyblizard> Mmh, don't have write permissions
<Sunnyblizard> have a moment
<imbrandon> thats why i said " kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list "
<control> #ubuntu-ru This channel empty
<control> _
<imbrandon> that will give ya write permissions
<Sunnyblizard> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> yes
<Sunnyblizard> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<imbrandon> ok still have the teminal open ?
<imbrandon> type " sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list "
<control> Really disks ubuntu to Russia are sent free of charge?
<Pupeno> control: yes.
<uniq> sunnyblizard: 'xhost local:' (will take care of the cannot connect to X server problem, allowing all local connections through.
<uniq> )
<Sunnyblizard> same error on: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> gah ok " sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list "
<control> And what is the time the parcel post goes up to Russia?
<imbrandon> 4 to 6 weeks control
<Pupeno> how do I forbid a module for starting ?
<imbrandon> Pupeno, /etc/module.d/blacklist
<control> And thus I do not pay anything?
<MilhousePunkRock> control, don't you know someone with a broadband connection and a CD burner?
<imbrandon> control, correct
<uniq> pupeno: put its name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<felix_E> anyone else having the 404 errors trying to aptitude upgrade?
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, hows it going there bud, got quiet
<imbrandon> felix_E, try a diffrent mirror
<felix_E> Errhttp://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libcupsys2-dev 1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<Sunnyblizard> That did it :)
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, ok got it saved?
<Sunnyblizard> Yes
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, ok now type " sudo apt-get update "
<imbrandon> when thats done let me know
<Sunnyblizard> Ok, it's updating
<control> MilhousePunkRock>I do not understand sense of your question, please, set it in other form...
<Pupeno> thank you.
<imbrandon> control, he means you can download it for free also
<MilhousePunkRock> If you knew someone with a fast connection and a burner, you could have Kubuntu within an hour, control
<oomph> ls
<imbrandon> ls -la
<Sunnyblizard> Done, imbrandon
<imbrandon> ok Sunnyblizard now type " sudo apt-get install xchat "
<imbrandon> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I extract a .tar.gz in the console?
<Sunnyblizard> :)
<control> MilhousePunkRock>No, it is bad idea
<imbrandon> MilhousePunkRock, tar -zxvf blah.tar.gz
<MilhousePunkRock> Why, control?
<richardh_> Hi everyone, anybody care to answer a wifi related question?
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sunnyblizard> It's working ,thanks dude!
<imbrandon> Sunnyblizard, np ;)
* MilhousePunkRock could try, richardh_
<mattis^> morning, busy chanel, nice to see.
<imbrandon> moins mattis^
<Sunnyblizard> Al I did is changing the location of downloading the installes, isn't it?
<MilhousePunkRock> imbrandon: That will put everything into the directory the .gz is, right?
<control> MilhousePunkRock>Because I use GPRS the Internet, 1 mbyte of traffic costs 10 cents
<richardh_> right, thanks: I did a fresh install of dapper on my laptop, wifi, to my surprise worked out of the box...I then did the updates the system told me I should, and then, after a restart, my wifi was gone...
<imbrandon> MilhousePunkRock, yea
<der_daniel> hi; i can't install the flashplugin on my kubuntu 6.06 with the console command 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<richardh_> so, kubuntu simply doesn't see my wifi adapter anymore
<der_daniel> my sources.list looks like that: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2104/
<MilhousePunkRock> der_daniel: Did you try adept?
<Sunnyblizard> @Imbrandon:
<Sunnyblizard> Al I did is changing the location of downloading the installes, isn't it?
<imbrandon> yup
<Sunnyblizard> ok :)
<der_daniel> and the error message says something of package not found
<imbrandon> well more like added a location
<der_daniel> hmmm yes MilhousePunkRock... i don't know whether i tried it correctly, though
<MilhousePunkRock> control: Than it's not the best idea to download it yourself, but if some of your friends has a DSL or cable connection, that's still faster than ordering the disc
<MilhousePunkRock> IIRC I installed flash with adept
<richardh_> anyone?
<MilhousePunkRock>  richardh_ Let me guess, you updated the kernel?
<richardh_> milhouse...yes
* MilhousePunkRock had the same problem
<control> MilhousePunkRock>My provider for technical reasons cannot give the allocated line for Internet connection
<richardh_> so, can i simply do a rollback?
<imbrandon> der_daniel, on lines 7 and 8 add " universe multiverse" to the end and try again
<MilhousePunkRock> You could, richardh_, but once you update again, it's all the same
<der_daniel> ok thanks imbrandon
<richardh_> milhouse, what did you do then?
<imbrandon> richard reinstall the wifi drivers
<ubuntu> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> That was half a day of working around, on my second day on Linux...
<ninHer> hi all
<ubuntu> anyonw know the cmd to install grub ?
<imbrandon> ubuntu grub-install
<ubuntu> ta. champ
<ubuntu> i bloody installed it using desktop CD.. and it doesn't mention anything about GRUB after the install :O
<MilhousePunkRock> But GRUB is there anyway, hippy...
<hippy> :O
<imbrandon> ubuntu it should have installed it
<hippy> then why is it when i reboot
<hippy> it goes straight into windows ?
<imbrandon> did you make the /boot on a non ext3 or ext2 partition or on sw raid ?
<hippy> eer
<MilhousePunkRock> You need to hit ESC (or F1?) within 2 seconds on boot up to bring up the  GRUB menu
<der_daniel> imbrandon are lines 32 and 32 not sufficient to acces the universe multiverse?
<hippy> i made a linux-swap and / as ext3
<imbrandon> hippy, then something went wrong in the install more than just grub not loading, are you sure your not missing the " hit esc to see the menu "
<jimmy__> im trying to update my nvidia drivers and when i logout of kde it keeps kicking back in to the login screen
<jimmy__> how do I prevent this from happen
<jimmy__> ing
<jimmy__> so that i can install the driver?
<imbrandon> jimmy__, " sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<hippy> hrm i don't know then
<jimmy__> k
<hippy> imbrandon: so you're sure it installs grub automatically when going through desktop CD ????
<imbrandon> hippy, positive
<hippy> i was always use to it just installing grub then when you boot it shows windows/linux
<hippy> and you just select
<hippy> dont have to hit esc
<hippy> :O
<Garnol> ist there a seperatet chat for every language ?
<imbrandon> Garnol, most every one yes
<hippy> imbrandon: is there anyway to check if grub is already installed ?
<imbrandon> reboot and watch closely the post screen ;)
<hippy> lol i meant via the live CD ?
<hippy> well live boot off the cd
<hippy> :O
<imbrandon> not sure i'm sure you can but i dunno how
<Garnol> @imbrandon: have you got a example .. maybe for the germen kubuntu chat?
<imbrandon> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<imbrandon> ;)
<Garnol> thx
<hippy> k BRB guys, i will try hit ESC lol
<hippy> ta for the help
<control> And there is an opportunity of a subscription to updatings?
<imbrandon> control, its built in
<imbrandon> control, free
<imbrandon> control, its free for dapper for 3 years
<ninHer> about Konversation irc client......how may i display all four windows at a time ?
<imbrandon> ninHer, all four windows ?
<serenity> 4 diff channels
<oomph> im getting a could not compile gcc-version-check.c error while installing nvidia drivers
<imbrandon> just join them, it will make tabs at the bottom
<oomph> what do i need to correct this?
<serenity> oomph: sudo apt-egt install build-essential
<imbrandon> oomph, use the ones from the apt-get ;)
<serenity> oomph: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oomph> k
<ninHer> serenity: yes, 4 channels at a glance
<oomph> imbrandon: what do you mean by the ones from apt=get?
<oomph> specifically'
<serenity> imbrandon: what could it be? I restarted x and after this my konqueror does not show a serach bar on the left. Before it was there.
<imbrandon> oomph, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<imbrandon> serenity, goto view ---> nav pannel
<imbrandon> at the top of konq
<oomph> k
<ninHer> about Konversation irc client......how may i display all four channels at a time ?
<imbrandon> serenity, or hit f9
<ZeeGeek> I did a fresh installationg, network is not working with URLs but only IPs. I checked resolv.conf, the DNS servers were the same as in Windows.
<imbrandon> ninHer, it makes tabs at the bottom for each cannel you are in
<serenity> imbrandon: when i do this, i get this sidebar-thingy, but now search
<ninHer> imbrandon:  yes, but i'd prefer the windows of them
<hippy> imbrandon: no workie tried f1 and esc
<ninHer> just like kvirc client
<hippy> i just typed grub-install into the konsole and unknown cmd
<hippy> :(
<imbrandon> ninHer, konversation dosent do that
<imbrandon> serenity, i dont know\
<imbrandon> hippy, try an alternate install cd
<ninHer> thanks imbrandon
<hippy> :O
<hippy> more downloading ... ARG!!!
<hippy> btw, i installed using safe graphics mode because booting the first one didn't work
<hippy> :O
<hippy> but i wouldn't think that'd effect it
<hippy> guess i will have tooooooo......... goign back to windows
<hippy> to d.l alternative
<hippy> :OOo
<bobbin> join #kde
<bobbin> oops
<jumpkick> anyone here running XGL?
<serenity> jumpkick: played around a bit
<jumpkick> did you ever getting compiz to emulate kwin properly? seems whenever I start it up kwin dies and my windows have no frames... :(
<serenity> kwin?
<jumpkick> kwin is the window manager for kde, it gives you the window frames / title bars (minimize and resize windows)
<imbrandon> jumpkick, xgl works with compiz ( kwin replacemnt )
<imbrandon> compiz and kwin will not run togather
<imbrandon> try #ubuntu-xgl
<jumpkick> imbrandon, yeah I know it's supposed to replace kwin, but when I start compiz it doesn't emulate it at all...  k I'll try there... didn't know there was a channel for it now
<control> Please click under this link http://dating.ru/?dating=13660. Help development of my site by the visiting.
<iarwain> hi everyone
<serenity> hi
<imbrandon> control, dont advertise in here
<sensei> control: Are you sure you don't make like 50p on each click or sth? ;)
<iarwain> not much talkful people around here?
<imbrandon> iarwain, its 530am ;)
<iarwain> is this like a "general chat" or sth like that?
<iarwain> rofl
<iarwain> here it is 12.29
<iarwain> =)
<sensei> It's 11:29 :)
<iarwain> in the afternoon :D
<imbrandon> iarwain, no its support only, general chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<iarwain> i don't know if that's pm or am :D
<iarwain> ah
<iarwain> sorry then :D
<iarwain> well, good luck with your problems then ;-)
<imbrandon> ;)
<iarwain> people there are boring :D
* hybrid head butts iarwain 
<iarwain> awch
* zhan is away: ...
<hybrid> boring bleh
<iarwain> :D
* zhan|away is back.
<imbrandon> zhan, dont use auto aways in here please
<hybrid> imbrandon: almost said that in #ubuntu
<imbrandon> haha
<zhan> imbrandon: sorry!
<control>   
<imbrandon> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<cristiano> hi people i hope u'll help me here since on ubuntuforums i had no help or answers :(
<cristiano> i have an USB headphone and i'm using it as my primary sound device. i can hear sounds coming from system but not from some programs or games. how to make USB device DEFAULT sound device for EVERYTHING on my pc? thxxxxxxxxxxx
<cristiano> pls guys help me!!! :(
<slow-motion> hallo
<cristiano> hallo slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi cristiano
<cristiano> so no clues about my question people??? please don't be like the others on the ubuntuforums which didn't even answer to me :(
<serenity> cristiano: sorry, dunno
<crimsun> cristiano: asoundconf list
<cristiano> crimsun:  sry was it a command to use in the command line?
<crimsun> cristiano: yes
<cristiano> ok i have both the onboard V8237 (AC97) and the headset
<cristiano> now?
<crimsun> cristiano: I need the actual output.
<cristiano> Names of available sound cards:
<cristiano> V8237
<cristiano> Headset
<crimsun> cristiano: ok, now did you create/modify /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<cristiano> that's the output of asoundconf list
<cristiano> negative
<crimsun> ok, good. now: asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<cristiano> crimsun: done
<crimsun> ok, good. now test with: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<crimsun> they should play through your usb headset
<cristiano> ok it's working
<cristiano> i'll try using also other apps
<cristiano> yeAHHHH
<cristiano> it's working!!!!!
<cristiano> ty soooooo much crimson!!! :)))))
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> for KDE, you may need to log out and back in
<cristiano> crimsun: don't u know if the instructions u gave me are in some manual or tutorial??i've been searchin for this on the net but no success at all :(
<crimsun> cristiano: they're probably on the wik
<crimsun> i
<cristiano> mmm i will try...it could be a good idea to add them if they are not present
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure they are present somewhere.
<crimsun> they'll be added to Kubuntu soon, hopefully, via a gui
<crimsun> (Ubuntu has it already)
<cristiano> ah i didn't know ubuntu had them
<crimsun> well, they'll all use the same backend (asoundconf)
<cristiano> wow in the wiki there is nothing about asoundconf O________O''
<crimsun> there should be.
<cristiano> i've searched right now and it gives me no result
<crimsun> what about the forum?
<cristiano> nothing
<crimsun> that seems bizarre
<cristiano> i've searched even there, no topics, so i opened one by myself and no replies!!!! that's why i was very desperate here :(
<crimsun> well there are a /lot/ of forum posts; yours probably slipped through the cracks
<cristiano> i've keeped bumped till today
<cristiano> and it was read by 80 persons :D
<crimsun> (the only reason I know is because I helped write that tool.)
<oomph> i get this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oomph>   python-glade2: Depends: python2.4-glade2 (= 2.8.6-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<oomph> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<oomph> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oomph>   python-glade2: Depends: python2.4-glade2 (= 2.8.6-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<oomph> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<crimsun> please don't flood, oomph.
<oomph> sorry
<cristiano> and believe me crimsuni i am very very very thankful to have met u here today that helped me :D
<crimsun> cristiano: np at all
<oomph> i try installing python 2.4 but can't
<crimsun> oomph: you don't seem to have the main repository enabled, then.
<oomph> hrmm i thought i did
<oomph> which one is that?
<crimsun> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<cristiano> oomph: it's a good idea to enable each repository when u install kubuntu-ubuntu
<gatekeeper> oomph: do this then you get nearly everything :-) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
* crimsun returns to work
<oomph> thank you
<cristiano> crimsun: realplay still doesn't work with my headset :(
<crimsun> cristiano: realplay is configured to use /dev/dsp, and your headset is /dev/dsp1
<cristiano> so no chance to change this?
<crimsun> cristiano: however, you can wrap it to use alsa if you install 'alsa-oss' from universe
<cristiano> i had alsa-oss installed
<cristiano> i have
<crimsun> cristiano: then use ``aoss realplay''
<cristiano> thx crimsun again :))))
<crimsun> note that you can't play multiple sounds simultaneously via alsa for your usb device by default
<crimsun> I'll consider enabling that for Edgy, but it needs to be tested
<crimsun> in the meantime, you can use the plug:dmix:1 alsa device for playback
<Burne> Hello, linux forum at http://www.idpz.net/tomytom/forum_index.php
<cristiano> yeah i know this. hope someday it will possible on linux using Teamspeak2 and a game at the same time for nice multiplayer time :)
<crimsun> cristiano: you can already, but the hacks are gross.
<gatekeeper> crimsun: are you a (k)ubuntu developer?
<crimsun> gatekeeper: yes.
<cristiano> plug:dmix;1 ?!? how to do so?
<crimsun> cristiano: e.g., ``aplay -Dplug:dmix:1 /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''
<gatekeeper> crimsun: cool :-) is there a way to do rolebacks in (k)ubuntu/linux?
<cristiano> ah crimsun understood
<oomph> crimson i added that repo and still get the error
<crimsun> gatekeeper: as in a snapshot revert? Not by default, and not readily.
<crimsun> oomph: did you update after adding it?
<oomph> yes
<oomph> when i do apt-get upgrade afterwards i get the following
<oomph>   cedega-small: Depends: python-glade2 but it is not installed
<crimsun> oomph: apt-cache policy python2.4-glade2|grep 500
<oomph>  500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<oomph>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<crimsun> oomph: please pastebin the output from ``sudo apt-get install python2.4-glade2''
<crimsun> ->phone
<oomph> ok
<oomph> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gatekeeper> crimsun: OK well given the mess that some users seem to be able to get themselves into I personally think that should be a number 1 priority when installing either an upgraded GUI, graphics drivers etc, anything that can really hose your system. May be I should lend a hand, done lots of windows c++ but not linux yet :-)
<cristiano> crimsun: i see that even firefox plugins (flash, for video and so on) seems still using onboard sound instead of headset, i can do "aoss firefox" to solve it?
<crimsun> gatekeeper: your contributions would be welcome
<crimsun> cristiano: yes
<kakalto> how do I get the k7 kernel to work?
<cristiano> crimsun thx :) time to have lunch here, thx a lot for ur help :D
<crimsun> kakalto: have you installed linux-k7 ?
<kakalto> crimsun: of course.
* cristiano having lunch
<kakalto> when it gets to "decompressing kernel"(or whatever it says right at the start of bootup", it freezes
<kakalto> *)
<gatekeeper> crimsun: thanks :-)
<oomph> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17614
<kakalto> "OK, booting kernel" I think it says
<rlj> where is the apt lock file stored? my comp crashed while in adept so i had to reboot it and the lock didn't go away automatically
<crimsun> kakalto: have you chosen the recovery option?
<oomph> crimsun did you read it?
<kakalto> crimsun: of k7?
<kakalto> or the -386 kernel?
<crimsun> oomph: / kakalto: I'm on the phone, sec
<oomph> k np
<kakalto> kk
<crimsun> kakalto: of -k7
<kakalto> not yet, no
<kakalto> clarification: k7 is athlon. k8 is athlon-64?
<crimsun> kakalto: please do so. It disables the usplash screen and is more verbose, which should help in debugging.
<crimsun> kakalto: yes
<kakalto> good.
<kakalto> okay, I'll do that.
<kakalto> will just see if I can get any more quick ideas out of #ubuntu
<gatekeeper> rlj: think this might do the trick: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crimsun> oomph: have you tried ``sudo apt-get -f install''?
<sensei> Using the -k7 kernel made my wireless not work anymore :'(
<oomph> no i have not
<oomph> should i?
<kakalto> sensei, that should be fixable.
<sensei> kakalto: Most likely it is ;)
<kakalto> although you might have to roll your own, not sure.
<kakalto> anyways, I'll be back soon, hopefully.
<kakalto> with a more verbose output.
<oomph> crimsun: that does not work
<oomph> im using this source list http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<crimsun> oomph: what is the error it returns?
<oomph> http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/configs/sources.list
<oomph> unmet dependancies
<crimsun> that's kinda vague
<oomph> ill use pastebin
<oomph> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gatekeeper> oomph: is python-glade2 in your package list?
<oomph> how do i find out?
<oomph> apt-cache search?
<oomph> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17616
<crimsun> oomph: I need the output from ``apt-get install python-glade2''
<root_> how do i start the user administration from termina ?
<root_> *terminal
<rlj> crash again :/
<gatekeeper> rlj: adept?
<oomph> -glade2
<rlj> the --configure -a was not very useful since it tried to resume the install of libdvdcss2 which crashes the machine...
<rlj> i just want to clean out all partially installed packages
<rlj> and lockfiles
<rlj> :)
<oomph> crimsun when i do an apt-carch search they both show up
<crimsun> oomph: please, what I typed above
<crimsun> I'm short on time this morning
<oomph> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oomph>   cedega-small: Depends: python-glade2 but it is not going to be installed
<oomph> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rlj> so my /var/cache/apt is pretty empty 2 .bin files in there (and empty archives and archives/partial dirs)
<oomph> that is what i get
<crimsun> oomph: ok, I need apt-cache policy python-glade2 python2.4-glade2
<gatekeeper> rlj: I use synaptic myself which will give you a list of broken pacakages which you can the uninstall
<kakalto> hey
<oomph> crimsun
<oomph> i solved the problem
<crimsun> excellent
<kakalto> would my k7 kernel be not booting, due to problems detecting a keyboard?
<oomph> apt-get remove cedega-small
<oomph> and then apt-get install the dependancies
<oomph> such as python
<oomph> thank you for your assistance
<crimsun> kakalto: that's pretty unlikely, but I can't say it's impossible
<kakalto> crimsun: you see, I have a wireless kb/mouse combo, which plug into 1 USB slot
<kakalto> for the both
<kakalto> and although it doesn't directly say in the output "KEYBOARD ERROR", it stops around where it's talking about mouse and keyboard and other input devices
<crimsun> kakalto: does it boot with them unplugged?
<kakalto> uhm dunno, haven't tried.
<kakalto> I have a cat on my lap, would rather not move =p
<kakalto> the interesting thing is that it boots with the 386 kernel fine, but not the k7
<crimsun> odd, then.
<crimsun> with 2.6.15-25.43?
<kakalto> I thought that the k7 kernel would have exactly same configuration apart from processor type, and the fact it was compiled on a k7
<kakalto> uhm
<kakalto> sounds about right
<crimsun> ``uname -r''
<kakalto> dunno about the .43 part, but it's 2.6.15-25
<gatekeeper> rlj: you could do apt-get check followed by apt-get remove <broken pacakage>
<crimsun> right, that's the only 25 we've released
<kakalto> and doesn't  ``uname -r'' just show the current kernel?
<crimsun> kakalto: yes
<kakalto> I'm running off the 386 kernel, not k7
<crimsun> I figured as much, since you reported -k7 doesn't finish booting ;)
<kakalto> should I try installing the 2.6.15-23-k7 kernel?
<kakalto> hehe.
<crimsun> you could try it, but I wouldn't expect different results
<kakalto> =/
<crimsun> I need to scoot, though
<kakalto> hmm k then
<kakalto> seeya
<rlj> so
<rlj> i tried apt-get --remove libdvdcss2 and that crashed the comp in similar way
<rlj> i get a constant hard drive activity (at least the led) and no responsiveness
<kakalto> =/
<rlj> i booted a livecd and did a reiserfsck but it found nothing
<rlj> so, are there more files i can delete to convince apt that libdvdcss is either not partially installed (if that is in fact what it thinks) or not installed at all (even if it is)?
<rlj> aptitude suggests me to do dpkg --configure -a as well
<rlj> is it unsafe to merely delete some files in /var/lib/dpkg?
<rlj> to make apt think libdvdcss2 is not unpacked but not configured. and thus uninstalled. and then try to install (overwriting any existing files)
<Prakti> lo guys,....
<kakalto> hallo.
<Prakti> does anbody have a suggestions which system-service might be always rewriting my resolv.conf on startup.
<kakalto> rlj: I don't think it's a good idea
<Prakti> I'm becoming slightly mad because of this.
<imbrandon> Prakti, dhcp ?
<rlj> right
<rlj> so
<rlj> i'll open a few consoles beforehand with top in and such
<Prakti> imbrandon: I don't have any running inside my network.
<rlj> and attempt another dpkg --configure -a
<rlj> which will most certainly hang the machine
<imbrandon> Prakti, the dhcp client service
<kakalto> rlj: one possibility is to back up all files you delete, I think
<rlj> i hate there is no ctrl-alt-f12 dmesg-thingy in kubuntu
<rlj> is there a program to print all new additions to a file? tail isn't it?
<Prakti> imbrandon: so the dhcp-client services fetches the data from some cache.
<rlj> to use in conjunction with dmesg
<sensei> rlj: Yes
<imbrandon> rlj, tail -f /var/log/messages
<rlj> imbrandon: thanks
<sensei>  or /var/log/dmesg since you asked for dmesg :)
<rlj> ok, here we go
<rlj> see you all in a bit after my next reboot :/
<rlj> hm eerr
<rlj> well, after all my nice preparations this time (the tail, a top, a root console, all squeezed in on the screen), dpkg --configure -a just worked. took a half second at the most..
<rlj> that's truly odd
<rlj> ok, so let's fire up adept and remove libdvdcss2 completely to be sure first
<rlj> then use the script from libdvdread3 to fetch it
<rlj> so btw, why is there a libdvdcss2 package in apt (dunno what repository it came from) if the ubuntu howto says you should use the script from libdvdread3 to get it?
<rlj_> argh :(
<rlj_> turns out after all, there might be drive problems
<rlj_> when attempting to remove libdvdcss2, the kernel log spews out some /dev/hda errors :/
<rlj_> can reiserfs handle bad blocks?
<rlj_> and if so, how do i make the scan and mark them?
<kakalto> rlj_: if you're having issues getting no answers, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu
<kakalto> =)
<rlj_> yeah
<rlj_> or asking google :)
<asimon> rlj_: There is a commandline tool called "badblocks" which can scan for bad blocks. But I never had to used it.
<rlj_> i know
<rlj_> but i think it's supposed to be invoked from fsck
<rlj_> to make sure the data is applied correctly to the fs structure
<Dunedan> I rebooted my pc and got an "kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)". Does anybody know what I can do to fix that?
<Dunedan> filesystem is ext3
<thyko> i just installed kubuntu
<thyko> is it advisable for me to use the backports repository?
<asimon> thyko: If you want some of the stuff there then yes. :-It's save to use.
<thyko> how about universe?
<thyko> its just that the warnings on apt/sources.lst freaked me out abit
<alexis__> there is a special chann to speak about free radeon driver (prob with radeon 9200 card)
<asimon> thyko: Universe contains packages which are supported by the "community". I think nearly everyone uses it because there is some handy stuff in there.
<dromen> back !
<overdrive> hi
<overdrive> how can i install xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild?
<overdrive> any guide?
<thyko> hmmm ...
<overdrive> I don't know hot to install *.build files
<thyko> thanks for the advice asimon
<overdrive> I don't know hot to install *.ebuild files (sorry)
<slow-motion> bye
<alexis__> cd...
<alexis__> sh ./xf86...build
<alexis__>  ?
<alexis__> sudo sh ./xf86..build
<abattoir_> afaik, ebuilds are gentoo packages, and are not meant to be installed in debian based systems...
<asimon> rlj_: AFAIK If you have bad blocks the hard drive will relocate them automatically if you try to overwrite them. Maybe the harddrive tools of your drive's manufacturer can be of help, like for example seatools for Seagate drives, etc.
<alexis__> k
<abattoir_> overdrive: if you cant find .deb packages, and dont want to/cant compile manually, i'd suggest using alien
<abattoir_> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Prakti> overdrive: /j #gentoo
<alessandro> Hello friends!
<rlj_> i will run badblocks nevertheless and see what it says..
<asimon> rlj_: Yes, it shouldn't hurt
<rlj_> asimon, running now (badblocks -b 4096 /dev/hda5 | tee output) from livecd
<asimon> rlj_: Good luck ;-)
<sensei> lol.. knubbe.. nice nick :)
<asimon> rlj_: I once had a seagate drive with bad blocks. Back then I run the full scan&reapir with the seagate tools floppy, which did relocate some bad blocks. Afterwards the ext2 filesystem was corrupted but fsck could fix it. That old drive still works in my mother's computer.
<overdrive> mmm
<overdrive>  ok
<overdrive> thx
<rlj_> asimon, don't remember what manufacturer the drive is
<rlj_> think it might be toshiba
<overdrive> abattoir_: I've install alien. and i tried this:
<overdrive> overdrive@over-machine:~/Desktop$ sudo alien xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild
<overdrive> Unknown type of package, xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild.
<overdrive> any suggestion?
<kubuntuneuling> hi
<kubuntuneuling> is there an easy-to-use qt/kde frontend for dm-crypt / luks?
<abattoir_> overdrive: i'm not sure about the package types supported by alien, i'll check that out, but can you try 'sudo alien -d <package>'?
<overdrive> overdrive@over-machine:~/Desktop$ sudo alien xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild
<overdrive> Unknown type of package, xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild.
<overdrive> -d is the default
<abattoir_> overdrive: with a -d? and couldnt you find another type of package?
<overdrive> overdrive@over-machine:~/Desktop$ sudo alien -d xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild
<overdrive> Unknown type of package, xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3.ebuild.
<overdrive> i'll search
<overdrive> It's the only driver who works with my ati9100 I think
<sensei> Isn't ebuilds just a set of instructions? Much like FreeBSD's ports?
<overdrive> I wan't support opengl
<sensei> Not actually containing any package data? Or am I mixing them up with something else?
<abattoir_> overdrive: hmm just found out what sensei said is right, ebuilds are not binaries(like rpm/deb) but a set of scripts which compile the package....
<overdrive> okay
<overdrive> this is the only one source http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
<overdrive> and it's a gentoo portal
<overdrive> :(
<abattoir_> overdrive: i dont know much about ati drivers, but what about fglrx
<abattoir_> ?
<abattoir_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir_> !fglrx
<sensei> abattoir_: Doesn't the ebuild file contain a URL to the sofware?
<overdrive> I tried fglrx, but ati9100 don't works
<sensei> If it doesn't, I'll smack the gentoo devs on their heads
<abattoir_> sensei: i dont know... overdrive is the one with the ebuild.
<sensei> Ah, of course :)
<overdrive> abattoir_: It Doesn't
<overdrive> anyway ,,,I will buy a new nvidia. This rubbish ati sucks
<sensei> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/xf86-video-ati-6.6.1.tar.bz2
<sensei> That's for xorg 7.1
<overdrive> sensei: thx
<sensei> Don't thank me, thank 0.8 seconds on google
<overdrive> I'll search 6.5.7.3
<overdrive> but I try this wnyway
<omeow> Hm, has any of you ever opened an MX510 before?
<james14> Is this the appropriate channel to ask about Amarok on Dapper?
<ccc_> james14: here, or if it's amarok specific, at #amarok
<james14> Thank you
<thyko> how do i install gcc?
<thyko> from the command line?
<larson9999> sudo apt-get install gcc
<gatekeeper> thyko: apt-get install <package name>
<gnomefreak> thyko: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<larson9999> there you go
<thyko> thanks
<larson9999> i always have the wrong answer
<gatekeeper> larson9999: to quick with your keyboad :-)
<larson9999> gatekeeper: too slow with my brain
<thyko> its telling me there is no install canditade :(
<larson9999> i suppose i'll have to deal with that at least until brain transplants are perfected
<thyko> its kubuntu 6.06
<thyko> drapper
<gatekeeper> thyko: need this by any chance? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gatekeeper> a bit quiet in here and manic in #ubuntu
<klerfayt> I used kwriteconfig to enable smoothscrolling in kde - still no change
<larson9999>  i've seen quite a few people talk about smooth scrolling in kde.  what does that mean?  scroll bars in apps scrolling smoothly?
<klerfayt> larson9999: it should be same as smooth scrolling in firefox
<larson9999> klerfayt: hmmm, scrolling seems smooth enough here and i didn't ask for it.
<asimon> klerfayt: AFAIK KDE normaly has no smoothscroll feature. It's only in SUSE Linux, which patched KDE for this feature.
<larson9999> maybe my smooth scrolling standards are low
<yoescribo_> good morning, everyone
<klerfayt> asimon: are you sure? it can be enabled with command  kwriteconfig --key SmoothScrolling --type bool true
<asimon> klerfayt: I am not sure.  ;-)
<klerfayt> asimon: but for some reason I don't see the difference (it worked in suse)
<thyko> wow!
<thyko> i cant even install firefox!
<klerfayt> thyko: apt-cache search firefox
<thyko> and i find firefox
<thyko> then when i try to install it
<thyko> i get this:
<thyko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thyko>   firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<thyko>            Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<thyko>            Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2) but it is not installable
<brainkilla> I installed kde 3.5.3 on top of my ubuntu install
<brainkilla> but I've got some kcontrol modules missing
<brainkilla> the display related one, for example
<brainkilla> cannot change resolution, set dpms, etc/
<brainkilla> does anyone know which package I should install?
<JP_PIALASSE> hello
<ahmet_>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asimon> brainkilla: The display config tool is part of kde-guidance, which should be automatically there if you have kubuntu-desktop installed.
<brainkilla> ah, that's the info I need asimon
<JP_PIALASSE> is this possible on kde to have a different application list (i don't know the name in english)  for each desktop view
<brainkilla> thanks
<brainkilla> since I didn't install kubuntu-desktop
<yoescribo_> hello, i have a problem with the sound in my VIA 8235 card. Yesterday it worked perfect, but i have installed xmms and mplayer and today, there is no sound in the entire system!, what must i do?
<brainkilla> it depended on some packages I really didn't want
<asimon> brainkilla: Yes, then kde-guidance is the package you want.
<brainkilla> thank you, you're the man ;)
<asimon> JP_PIALASSE: do you mean the tasklist which shows your open applications? Right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel...->Taskbar-> uncheck "Show windows from all desktops".
<JP_PIALASSE> so is this possible if you are on the desktop view 1 not to see what 's running on the desktop 2,3,and 4
<yoescribo_> anyone can help me with that please?
<JP_PIALASSE> asimon> exactly what i want
<JP_PIALASSE> asimon> thank you so much
<ahmet_> yoescribo
<ahmet_> one secont
<yoescribo_> thanks
<yoescribo_> ill wait
<ahmet_>  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<ahmet_> and
<ahmet_>  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs ffmpeg lame faad sox mjpegtools
<ahmet_> and
<ahmet_>  sudo apt-get install libxine-main1 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ahmet_> ok ?
<yoescribo_> wow, its a long list, but why it worked yesterday?
<ahmet_> yes long list
<ahmet_> but
<ahmet_> this is list
<yoescribo_> ok, ill install them
<ahmet_> ok
<ahmet_> heyy yoescribo
<Bassetts> are there any good sites about customizing KDE?
<omeow> http://kde-look.org/
<Bassetts> to make it easier to work with, looks nicer etc
<asimon> Bassetts: http://www.kde-look.org/
<omeow> http://kde-apps.org/
<Bassetts> any guides or such?
<omeow> On the site.
<Bassetts> kde look?
<yoescribo_> ahmet_: faad and libxine don't appear in adept. i checked the repositories but all of then where uncommented
<barktpolar> Question about Shipit
<barktpolar> If you order CDs on a Sunday do they come on saturday?
<thyko> something is wrong
<thyko> there are too many broken packages on drapper
<thyko> anyone else seen the same problem?
<visik7> anyone know if there's a package for tasty menu ?
<asimon> thyko: depends on your definition of "too many". ;-) I know of some broken packages in universe, like the SQL navigator or the googlefs tool.
<yoescribo_> ahmet_: adept show me gstreamer bad but not bad multiverse, and faad and extracodecs are missing
<asimon> barktpolar: usually it takes a couple of weeks until your CDs arrive.
<yoescribo_> the rest is there. should i proceed with the installation?
<thyko> its like all the packages are broken!
<thyko> asimon: i cant even install autoconf
<asimon> yoescribo_: if those packages are missing you are probably haven't enabled the multiverse repository. See here for how to enable it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<asimon> thyko: no, this is not normal. Maybe there is something wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.lst, some bad entries, or mixing Dapper and Breezy or something like that.
<yoescribo_> yeah, ive already consider that. but in adept all the repositories are uncommented. multiverse is co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<yoescribo_> right?
<asimon> yoescribo_: Did you update the package list after enabling the multiverse repo?
<thyko> here is how my sources.list looks like: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Sk1eW021.html
<yoescribo_> yeah sir
<yoescribo_> hehe
<thyko> i really dont know what the problem is
<asimon> thyko: Remove the # in lines 2 and 9.
<yoescribo_> ive checked again, update all the repositories and everything is the same.
<asimon> thyko: you have disabled the main and restricted repositores which contain all the essential packages, including those which fail to install for you.
<yoescribo_> extracodecs, faad and bad multiverse are missing
<yoescribo_> asimon: this is weird?
<yoescribo_> ahmet_: what must i do now?
<__osh___> How come a aptitude purge apache2 leaves stuff in /etc/apace2? Isn't that a bug?
<asimon> yoescribo_: Are you sure you have a "deb"-line in /etc/apt/sources.list with multiverse?
<asimon> __osh___: If the stuff which is still there is not from some other package I would say it's a bug.
<thyko> asimon: :O ooh!
<thyko> thanks a million!
<asimon> thyko: no problem, the comments in your sources.list say that the server failed to verify when you installed. Maybe the sever was down by that time, or something. It shouldn't happen.
<__osh___> asimon: hmm, apparently they belong to apache2-common, but purging that still won't remove the config files.
<thyko> i must be tired or something
<__osh___> asimon: it removed a lot more this time though.
<thyko> asimon: i was not connected to the internet at the time
<thyko> and i'm relatively new to debian
<asimon> __osh___: As I understand it purge should remove all config files, log files, etc. If it leaves something back, I would say it's  a bug.
<yoescribo_> asimon:
<yoescribo_> deb http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<yoescribo_> deb-src http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<yoescribo_> thats my sources.list
<asimon> thyko: Well, I wasn't connected too when I installed, but didn't had this problem. Somehting was fishy, I dunno what.
<__osh___> asimon: that was my understanding too. but apparently it leaves stuff there because I've changed it. (I think).
<asimon> __osh___: Hmm, I for example changed my dovecot.conf file, but when I purge dovecot it gets removed.
<__osh___> asimon: odd. I'll do some more testing here and perhaps I'll report it later
<asimon> yoescribo_: Yes, these line enable the multiverse component for dapper-backports. You should have identical lines with dapper instead of dapper-backports.
<yoescribo_> asimon: this ones?
<yoescribo_> deb http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<yoescribo_> deb-src http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<asimon> yoescribo_: Yes, add to those two lines multiverse at the end and you have it.
<asimon> I really wish they would just enable universe and multiverse by default. Everyone will add them anyway...
<yoescribo_> asimon: should i have to add "multiverse" or create two new lines?
<asimon> yoescribo_: No, just add them at the end. That's fine.
<yoescribo_> ok, i'm doign it...
<asimon> yoescribo_: This can also be done somehow with adept but I dunno how, I am usually use the command line.
<cox377_> does anyone here use XMMS?
<asimon> yoescribo_: BTW, if your sound worked yesterday but not today, it could maybe some changed mixer setting. Did you already looked in the mixer if there is something muted?
<__osh___> Why is apt-get (aptitude) so verbose? Is there a more elegant way to remove packages than this line:dpkg -l | cut -d\  -f3  | grep apache2 | sudo xargs aptitude -y purge
<thyko> asimon: actually it displayed an error box that it couldnt connect. You on dapper too?
<yoescribo_> asimon: cli is fine, hehehe
<thyko> mybe its a feature they added
<thyko> __shrug__
<asimon> thyko: Sound which doesn't work would be a bad feature...
<thyko> yeah
<asimon> __osh___: I think aptitude can also use patterns, but I dunno what the syntax is.
<__osh___> asimon: so, read a bit more about aptitude for me then.
<__osh___> asimon: I mean that I'll have to read some more about aptitude, not you. Sorry if that came out wrong.
<asimon> __osh___: Maybe something like aptitude purge ~napache2 , you could read about search patterns yourself in /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README
<__osh___> asimon: yes, I will. As I said, I didn't mean to be rude. English is not my native tounge so sometimes I slip up.
<asimon> __osh___: no problem
* FortMax greets all
<yoescribo_> asimon: you were right, it worked! (with the packages i mean, not the sound)
<thyko> asimon: do you use this sources.list? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<apokryphos> better to use:
<apokryphos> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yoescribo_> asimon: now, i still have no sound
<asimon> yoescribo_: Here is an other one with sound problems, but sadly no solution: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207105
<asimon> thyko: I don't use the PLF repository but the other ones. So far I never had need for the PLF stuff.
<yoescribo_> asimon: what bothers me most, is that the sound worked well yesterday. Actually, in the live CD works fine too.
<asimon> yoescribo_: The guy in the form could only get his sound back by turning off this computer and restarting... Sounds like some broken kernel driver for this specific sound chip.
<MidMark> libvisual will be in main in edgy?
<MidMark> amarok 1.4.1 have them disabled for dapper
<MidMark> :(
<asimon> MidMark: Yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportlibvisual
<MidMark> great!
<yoescribo_> asimon: i see, i tried that, but ididnt work. maybe if i restarted now... should i?
<oomph> i'm liking kanotix :P
<asimon> yoescribo_: If you search in the forum for "VIA 8235" you will find more threads where people have problems with sound. Maybe something in these threads will help you. I dunno.
<yoescribo_> asimon: thanks man, you was very helpful. Thanks for everything
<thyko> is there a list of package group install commands like 'build-essential'?
<yoescribo_> asimon: bye
<asimon> thyko: Not that I know of, but such a list would sometimes definitely be helpful.
<thyko> yeah, no kidding
<gatekeeper> anyone know how to get ubuntu version number from cli?
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  i was thinking the message of the day - showed it.
<dr_willis> trt motd
<asimon> gatekeeper: grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release |cut -b 17-
<dr_willis> try 'motd'
<dr_willis> heh. :)
<gatekeeper> asimon: thanx
<dr_willis> heh - my file server is running 5.10
<asimon> dr_willis: As long as it's still running ... :-)
<dr_willis> yep..
<dr_willis> for all my samba file serving needs.
<dr_willis> got like 6 hard drives in it  :)
<asimon> dr_willis: no need to upgrade as long as there are still security fixes for 5.10
<dr_willis> had over a month of uptime on it.. then we had a power failure
<dr_willis> security fix's for the stuff i proberly dont even have on the machine. :)
<asimon> dr_willis: Who knows, someone could find some nasty security issue with samba next week ... ;-)
<dr_willis> of course my file server is serving my 2 other pcs on my home lan. :P
<dr_willis> so its not really accessable at all.. unles smy wife haxors me
<asimon> dr_willis: which is always a possibility, hehe.
<dr_willis> My wife is a leet haxor Chick!
<dr_willis> I am vnc'ed to her machine now.. :P
<dr_willis> using the speach synthizer under windows - and haveing thepc talk dirty to her as she sleeps..
<dr_willis> Subliminal!
<sensei> I'm speachless.. I can't even begin to imagine how special she must feel
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> i have 2 sound cards in my pc
<Bizzeh> how would i make kubuntu use the right one?
<FortMa1> gatekeeper: try `cat /etc/issue`
<dr_willis> heh,,
<dr_willis> Hmm.. her machine has a AMD Anthlon XP   2400+  what should the actual mhz of the processor be?
<FortMa1> gatekeeper: or `cat /proc/version`
<dr_willis> Her bios got reset.. i think it may be running slower then it camn do.
<gatekeeper> FortMa1: thanx
<dr_willis> cpu-z is showing 1500mhz right now.
<sensei> That's probably speed stepping
<sensei> Put it under load and see what it runs at
<dr_willis> I dont think its speed stepping.. its a rather old amd cpu.
<sensei> 2400 can most certainly do ss
<dr_willis> let me trackj down that speedstep tool for amd :P
<dr_willis> that way i can tell it to go 100%
<sensei> Why would you want that if it's speed stepping? o.O
<dr_willis> cpu-z gave me a lot of good info. :P  id frogotten how handy.
<dr_willis> I THINK her bios is set to the defaults which is limiting the speed.
<asimon> dr_willis: Athlon XP 2400+ has normaly 2GHz. But if you want to be sure, check on amd's web site, they must have the specs somewhere there.
<Bizzeh> how would i make alsa use my audigy instead of my onboard nforce?
<dr_willis> yea - i just noticed its at the same speed as my real old box.. and then i rembered how the bios likes to 'reset to defaults' if  it fails to boot during the post.
<yoescribo> asimon: hey again, problem solved
<yoescribo> and is so stupid, i could kill myself
<asimon> yoescribo: What was it?
<hugelmopf> Bizzeh: unfortunately there does not seem to be a graphical interface for this in KDE yet. you might have to play with alsa's configuration file directly?
<yoescribo> i have winXP in the same machine (is a laptop) when i boot into windows i found the sound muted (with the hardware), then i unmuted and finally, i have sound in kubuntu
<Bizzeh> hugelmopf: no clue how to do
<yoescribo> asimon: so thank you, and well se each other later
<yoescribo> asimon: bye!!!
<hugelmopf> Bizzeh: i am no expert in this, because i have only one sound card, but a first step would be, to check if both cards have been found: on the command line "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Bizzeh> yep
<Bizzeh> i know that they are both there, i already figured that out
<hugelmopf> Bizzeh: i'm googling right now if i can find some information for you.
<cox377> can someone please tell me how i can mount windows share drives to my kubuntu box, i dont wanna have to download everything before i open it. I just wanna be able to stream etc. this is things stored on a windows box that i wanna open on my kubuntu
<Stardog> what kind of page youguys use, when installing things on kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> cox377: if you are on kubuntu, have you tried entering "smb:/" in konquerors address bar?
<Stardog> i mean a kind of "howTO" pake
<Stardog> page
<deep> Hello there.
<asimon> Bizzeh: You could also try to disable the onboard sound in the bios. That was what I've done. That was Linux never sees the onboard sound chip and only uses the sound card.
<Bizzeh> asimon: yeah, was thinking that
<cox377> hugelmopf: yeh, i can view all the files like it's a local folder, until i want to open something. Instead of just opening the file like it say would do with a share drive on a windows machine it downloads it first. Basically i wanna stream media and otherfiles from a windows box
<hugelmopf> cox377: samba is not a streaming protocol though, is it?
<deep> Okay, question for you. I have a secondary hdd, 80 gig NTFS. And i want to format it. Witch filesystemtype is recommended? And is FAT32 buggy? I want to be able to be able to take the harddrive to a windows-cumputer later.
<cox377> hugelmopf: I have no idea, but i'm sure it must be possible, a bit of a newbee.. but ...
<hugelmopf> Bizzeh: you might have to look at the two command line tools "alsamixer" and "alsactl". how familiar are you with the command line?
<hugelmopf> cox377: i don't think that it is possible (also not streaming from windows to windows)?
<Bizzeh> alsamixer im good with, was trying to figure out alsactl, but didnt know which card was numbered as what
<sensei> cat /proc/asound/cards
<asimon> deep: One option is to just use the good ext3 fs and then use some of the free tools under Windows to read ext2 filesystems.
<hugelmopf> Bizzeh: i'm sorry that i can't help you with details. have you looked at "man alsamixer" and "man alsactl"?
<cox377> i can stream from (windows to windows) From (linux to windows) just not (windows to linux)
<cox377> or
<cox377> (linux to linux)
<Bizzeh> i think im just gonna shut off the nforce card in the bios
<deep> asimon: ThanQ. Ill go for that one, and ill google that ext2 filesystem-reader. Bye bye everyone <3
<Bizzeh> will stop all confusion then
<hugelmopf> cox377: then it depends on the application, what it does with the half-finished "download", and not on the samba protocol itself, that's true.
<cox377> hugelmopf: sorry mate, what do you mean. It's not application dependent because no matter what you do it asks you to download the file first
<hugelmopf> cox377: then we are talking about different things. which kind of file are you trying to open?
<cox377> anything, any file .avi .doc etc etc, which ever i want to open from the windows machine
<cox377> the kubuntu machine tries to download it first, before it actually tries to open/play it
<hugelmopf> cox377: so if you right-click on it, do you have an option "open with"?
<cox377> yeh, and if you open it with your desired application it saves it first
<Kwukki> is there a skype clone? Skype is buggy for me
<Sunnyblizard> hey, i have a problemm
<hugelmopf> cox377: that's not, what it does for me (of course in the background it saved it to a temp directory, but most KDE applications can handle smb:/ links "on the flight"). how do you notice that it saves it?
<deep> In the fstab-file, what does the umask say about the mount? Is that the access-rights?
<hugelmopf> Kwukki: you could have a look at wengo, there is a packages "wengophone" in the repositories.
<Sunnyblizard> I can't open programms with a GUI from my comand line :/
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: what's the error?
<Kwukki> hugelmopf : is it compatible with the skype network?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test (then you won't to worry about it it will be transparant
<hugelmopf> Kwukki: no, it's not. nothing is, because skype uses a closed protocol.
<Sunnyblizard> in ' run command' it's possible, but in my console i get this error: konqueror: cannot connect to X server
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: are you trying to run it as root from the console?
<Sunnyblizard> Yes
<Kwukki> hugelmopf : Damn, but... msn is closed too, not?
<Sunnyblizard> As root and as normall user it doesn't work
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: use "kdesu yourprogram" to run some GUI as root
<cox377> cheers
<cox377> shall give it a go
<Bizzeh> in general, how many packets do you need to crack a 128bit wep pass (i forgot what i set mine as)?
<|Twist> not much
<|Twist> wep is fairly easy to crack
<Sunnyblizard> bash: ksedu: command not found
<tsdgeos> kdesu
<cox377> h3sp4wn: is -t and -o the actual drives or do iu change em?
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: you misspelled it
<Sunnyblizard> root@KevinKeene:~# kdesu konqueror
<Sunnyblizard> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: you are on a root console?
<Sunnyblizard> yes
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: that's not where you should be.
<z00m_> hi all, does anyone know if wine will work on most windows pc games ?
<Sunnyblizard> kevin@KevinKeene:/root$ kdesu konqueror
<Sunnyblizard> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<Bizzeh> |Twist: am i looking at 100's or 1000's or more?
<Sunnyblizard> it doesn't work either
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: do you have a x-session open?
<|Twist> Bizzeh: I would say 1000's
<h3sp4wn> cox377: //fjall/test - That is the windows path (with \\ changed to //) /data/test is where you want it to be mounted (can be anywhere just create the directory first)
<|Twist> try use snort
<Sunnyblizard> I don't know
<Bizzeh> im using airsnort now
<Sunnyblizard> but from command line i can open the files
<|Twist> Good
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: have you logged into KDE or Gnome yet (entered your username/password at a graphical interface)?
<Sunnyblizard> yes
<cox377> h3sp4wn: and the user name and password i just enter my own?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: The ones for the windows machine
<sensei> Around 400k packets are a ballpark figure
<cox377> there is no user/pass to connect to that machine
<sensei> @ |Twist
<z00m_> sensei: whats that for cracking wep ?
<sensei> Yeah
<h3sp4wn> You can do it quicker if you use huge packets
<|Twist> sensei: what do you mean with ballpark figure?
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: so go to the K-menu and open Konsole (in the System section)
<sensei> |Twist: Could be more, could be less.. But around that figure
<|Twist> Oke thanks
<|Twist> I once did it with 800
<rahab> hi there
<|Twist> But that was on a network only with msn users :P
<Sunnyblizard> hugelmopf, it was already open
<Sunnyblizard> Why should I open it again?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: sudo mount -t smbfs -o /home/admin/Desktop/Test
<rahab> anyone around who can help me with beagel and kmail imap account ?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: if there is no user name and pass for that windows machine then would that be the command?
<z00m_> the best tools to use for that is aircrack / airodump and aireplay. It takes around 30Min's, packets increase really fast re injecting ARPS back into the air!
<sensei> |Twist: 128 bit encryption and 800 packets? o.O
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: close it and reopen one, because something might be messed up in the old one. then you should be able to enter "kdesu yourcommand" to execute it with root privileges.
<|Twist> sensei: Yes
<|Twist> But the packets were damn small
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I don't think you can use this method if security is not setup on the windows machine (but I have never tried)
<cox377> h3sp4wn: hmmmmmmmmmm
<cox377> h3sp4wn: irratating
<hugelmopf> Sunnyblizard: the easier way would probably be to use "Alt-F2" and "kdesu yourcommand"
<Sunnyblizard> It's working now :D Thanks you so much!
<cox377> it\s just supposed to be a public drive on the network
<z00m_> |Twist & sensei : aireplay is your tool for making traffic on a wifi AP ;)
<Sunnyblizard> :)
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Well have different usernames according to the windows usernames of people who wish to use it
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I have no sympathy for anyone who ever has a read write open access share
<cox377> h3sp4wn: lol
<z00m_> h3sp4wn: I think windows XP does not allow different users different access, not sure though i might be wrong!
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: It did the last time I used it (XP pro with the win2k style share stuff)
<ninHer> hi all
<rahab> anyone using beagle and kmail ?
<z00m_> i think when i try-ed to setup a share on windows it just said do you want to make it  read / writable or not. then i think all users have the same access
<z00m_> that's with the default XP share stuff, did you install w2k share apps ?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: sudo mkdir -p /media/xpshare
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: I just chose to not use the stupid filesharing
<h3sp4wn> z00m_: Its enable expert filesharing or something (same as it used to be with win2k)
<z00m_> anyway, I'm off to try and get this wine working, if i can play my games on Linux then windows it a gonna for sure
<cox377> yeh not to worry guys
<cox377> cheers anyway
<h3sp4wn> cox377: sudo mount -t smbfs -o guest //WINDOWSNAME/SHARENAME /media/xpshare
<z00m_> speak later
<cox377> (/media/xpshare being the folder?) that i createsay on my kubuntu desktop?
<h3sp4wn> cox377: You should mount things into /media (sudo mkdir -p /media/xpshare is one way)
<jon1> exit
<cox377> h3sp4wn: genius.. that's great.. cheers for that works like a charm
<h3sp4wn> cox377: Make sure you remember the command - save it in a file somewhere or something
<cox377> haha
<cox377> shall add it to the list of already saved commands
<h3sp4wn> cox377: You can get it to happen automatically but if the windows machine was not up it would wait until it timed out for a minute or so - which means I just do it when needed
<zorglu1> couch automount couch :)
* zorglu1 is playing smartass because he never used automount :)
<weedar> Is there a different command than lspci to show pcmcia devices?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: what exactly do you mean automatically?
<slow-motion> re
<h3sp4wn> cox377: On bootup - but unless that windows machine is on 24/7 (in which case why is it not running something more stable) sometimes it will time out
<cox377> h3sp4wn: ok i get yah,
<zorglu1> weedar: from google, pcmcia devices appears in lspci
<cox377> h3sp4wn: cgeers for yah help with that
<cox377> h3sp4wn: just one more thing, i created a test folder.. but now i cant delete the test folder.. i assume because it's mounted.
<cox377> any ideas?
<weedar> zorglu1: that is what I thought, but a friend of mine has a aironet 350 cisco wifi-card that works, but doesn't show up in lspci
<h3sp4wn> cox377: sudo umount /whereverits/mounted
<zorglu1> weedar: ok my 'deduction' come from a lot of people complaining that their particular hw is not showing up as it *should* :)
<cox377> : )
<zorglu1> weedar: so it should :)
<zorglu1> weedar: google "lspci pcmcia" to see what im talking about
<zorglu1> weedar: so my guess is that the issue is somewhere else
<h3sp4wn> pcmcia is not on the pci bus so it shouldn't show
<h3sp4wn> cardbus stuff shows
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: well a huge number of people thinks it does :)
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: pcmcia are 16bit cards
<zorglu1> i dont see the relation with anything :)
<h3sp4wn> zorglu1: How can they go on a 32bit bus ?
<zorglu1> just read my reasoning and where it comes from :)
<zorglu1> there is no 16/32 bit anywhere in my reasoning :)
<weedar> h3sp4wn: still lspci is supposed to show pcmcia devices - do you suggest another command to list pcmcia cards?
<h3sp4wn> weedar: lshw
<h3sp4wn> weedar: lspci is supposed to list things on the pcibus
<zorglu1> hehe :) he is sticking with it :)
<cox377> h3sp4wn: -bash: unmount: command not found
<cox377> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> umount
<dr_willis> note the lack of a N :)
<dr_willis> gotta love old traddations.
<zorglu1> old unix people did loves ultra short name :)
<zorglu1> uniq is fun too :)
<h3sp4wn> zorglu: pcmcia (The original PC Card bus was 16-bit, similar to ISA) cardbus (CardBus is effectively a 32-bit, 33 MHz PCI bus,) so pcmcia cards definately should not show in lspci (if they are pcmcia cards not cardbus)
<zorglu1> hehehe
<zorglu1> h3sp4wn: you are definitly stinking with it :) this is theorical stuff
<zorglu1> my reasoning is practical
<zorglu1> i dont wanna fight :) i was just telling that a huge number of people do believe that lspci do show pcmcia
<zorglu1> i dont even know it if actually does
<dr_willis> i dident think it did.
<h3sp4wn> It shows cardbus
<dr_willis> but i got no laptop/pcmcia cards to check right now
<weedar> I was under the impression that cardbus and pcmcia was the same thing
<zorglu1> dr_willis: google for 'lspci pcmcia' to see a list of people believiing it does
<dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<zorglu1> weedar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMCIA tells you are correct
<weedar> zorglu1: wonderful :)
<glecomte> Hi all !
<ninHer> hi glecomte
<glecomte> I have a problem with kubuntu
<driz> ok
<inc|freaky> ok
<dergringo> ok
<driz> ERRY!!!
<glecomte> I have installed kubuntu with my USB port in disabled mode
<ubuntu> yo
<dr_willis> hmm
<glecomte> and when I switch the USB on enabled my system is not running
<Eeyore> glecomte: when you switch the usb on in the bios, your system does not boot ?
<driz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu> DRIZ
<driz> ubuntu click ont the offtopic side
<driz> link
<driz> it'll open a new window
<glecomte> Eeyore yes when I switch my USB fonction in ON mode my system does not boot
<driz> <ubuntu> so i'm doing an install of Kubuntu 6.06 and i want to partition my hard drive so that my Windows OS will remain on the hdd while i have Kubuntu running on the hdd
<driz> help him please^
<Eeyore> ubuntu hi
<ubuntu> hello
<driz> Eeyore: can you please help??
<ubuntu> hello?
<driz> so little people on saturdays
<ubuntu> it's sunday
<Eeyore> i can try
<driz> i meant to type that
<dr_willis> Ubuntu installer should resize the drive shouldent it?
<driz> dr_willis
<ubuntu> hello?
<driz> its a NTFS drive
<ubuntu> exactly
<ubuntu> so first off, i choose "manually edit partition table", correct? someone, i need help
<dr_willis> Ive resized ntfs drives with the ubuntu isntaller
<dr_willis> first thing i did on my laptop
<ubuntu> ok so can you help me, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> whats to help.. the installer did it all for me.
<driz> so there is no need to manually do that
<dr_willis>  or fire up a live cd with gparted and rezise and leave part of the hd unallocated.
<Eeyore> ubuntu i thought that kubuntu would resize the drive for you
<dr_willis> ive done it both ways
<Snake[Sleep] > wtf is gnome-cups-icon? (its a process using 84% of my CPU)
<ubuntu> so i should choose "resize IDE1 master, partition #2 (hda2) and use freed space"?
<dr_willis> You may want to be SURE you got all your imporntant data backed up.
<gemidjy> when will amarok 1.4.1 get into repos
<tsdgeos> gemidjy: it's already there
<z00m_> where is the shadowed password file stored on linux
<tsdgeos> see kubuntu.org
<gemidjy> tsdgeos: 1.4.1 ?
<tsdgeos> yes
<gemidjy> tsdgeos: where?
<tsdgeos> see kubuntu.org
<tsdgeos> exactly where it says "amarok 1.4.1 released"
<tsdgeos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<_joel> Anyone know if you can use PAN the newsreader with gmail account for posting?
<gemidjy> tsdgeos: thanks, must have missed it :S
<_joel> I don't see where you can add a password in PAN
<Lynoure> are there anyt other reputable sources for backport for dapper than the official 'backports' repository?
<Lynoure> And does anyone know if a backport of hplip (etc) is being planned, as the version on dapper is quite old and does not seem to support HP LJ 1022
<grizzly> how do I stop resolvconf from running a startup?
<dr_willis> _joel,  i think its under the server settings
<grizzly> It doesn't seem to be present in bum
<tat_> qtparted crashes, when i try to read my /dev/hda, it has two partitions both ntfs, is there any known problem, couldn't find anythink in the net ..
<Lynoure> grizzly: resolv.conf is just a .conf, it's updated by other sources, e.g. by your dhcp client.
<tat_> i found the problem:: o Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<Lynoure> grizzly: so it's written to, and read a lot after, but it does not run
<grizzly> Lynoure: well I get a resolvconf fafiled message on startup. and if I reinstall resolvconf, it always empties my dns server settigns.
<tat_> why is there no ntfs support yet, ntfs read write works for ages under linux ??
<tsdgeos> tat_: lol, who told you that?
<tsdgeos> write support has never worked
<v3ctor> ntfs write support is not safe
<tat_> tsdgeos : the output of qtparted on kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<tat_> in knoppix it works like a champ ::
<tat_> and on my debian  machine i can also mount rw ntfs
<_joel> I don't see any server setting in pan...
<tat_> OK I HAVE TO REBOOT INTO WINDOWS :( TO REPARTITION THE DISK
<tat_> see ya
<Lynoure> grizzly: yep, if you install it probably empties /etc/resolv.conf , try reinstalling anywat
<dskhit> gente aiutooo
<dskhit> cosa vuol dire  "Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" ????
<Lynoure> y, reinput the DNS servers manually from the old resolve.conf if needed (take a backup of it first)
<dskhit> come lo posso risolvere
<dskhit> what means ?? anyone can help me?
<dskhit> Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<grizzly> Lynoure: Done!, Thanks
<grizzly> and I still haven't found where the network profile settigns are stored. for backup puposes
<ssin> hi all
<dskhit> how i can resolve the problem with the libc6?
<Lynoure> grizzly: Let me know if it helped, when you know. (I'm always idling mere, so /msg reaches me)
<ssin> anyone who can help me with wget?
<Lynoure> grizzly: They'll mostly in /etc/network directory
<grizzly> K
<Lynoure> grizzly: except the forementioned resolv.conf in /etc/ , and some other things can be scattered about it you use unusual stuff (or define network configuration in the broad sense)
<Eeyore> dskhit, what language ?
<thompa> im wondering if my lcd is setup correctly, i had to manually add a modline for 1440x900, i got 60hz
<thompa> i cant find any specs if its 60hz or not
<Lynoure> thompa: 60hz is very common for lcds
<thompa> Lynoure: ok, also the manual says 16 million colors, does that mean i should not be running at 24
<jacques_> just floating around testing the connection. please ignore me for now.
<Lynoure> thompa: 24 is prolly the number of color bits, not the number of colours :)
<jacques_> ignore2
<jacques_> ignore3
<jacques_> ignore4
<Lynoure> thompa: jacques_ There are test channels
<Lynoure> thompa: oops, sorry about that
<thompa> 16.2 Million colors resolution is listed in manual
<thompa> ok, so 24 is ok
<jacques_> sorry I don't even kow how this app works!!! I just happen to be here when I double klicked
<Stardog> where can i fin a site on "howTO" add extra repos and install some things in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> thompa: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<thompa> thanks
<Eeyore> ! repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Eeyore> Stardog: what are you looking for specifically ?
<thompa> next problem, cannot find hda1 my windows part.
<thompa> error cant find hda1 in fstab or mtab
<thompa> it was working before which is strange
<Sunnyblizard> !time
<ubotu> I know nothing about time
<thompa> i thought it was nayway
<Lynoure> thompa: check /etc/fstab
<Stardog> howto uprade fram 386 kernel to 686 kernel in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> thompa: What has happened between it being found or not?
<thompa> no hda1 in fstab, its a windows fat32 10G partition
<dskhit> sorry, but how i can resolve the problem with apt-get and libc6????
<Stardog> Eeyore: well... the same wikipage that ubuntu has, in how to add extra repo, codecs and everything
<Eeyore> video codes, mp3 codecs, etc
<Eeyore> ! codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lynoure> thompa: then it will need to be added. Cannot remember this by heart as I separated my mswindows fully...
<thompa> Lynoure: disk and file system in system settings shows: hda1 11.gG no mount point no type
<thompa> maybe im thinking the other computer had it working
<Eeyore> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Knag> hey
<Lynoure> thompa: can you put your /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<thompa> Lynoure: ive added it before, i think there is a simple way in gnome or some tool i used once
<thompa> Lynoure: ok
<thompa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sledge> o//   kubuntu!  \\o
<thompa> Lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17642
<thompa> Lynoure: i dont understand why it was not added to fstab
<Eeyore> ! fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<thompa> ive had other installs where it was
<Lynoure> thompa: because all people do not want it to be there
<thompa> the whole reason i installed win on fat32 was to read write to it easily
<Lynoure> thompa: worry not, it will still be easy
<thompa> on my other install i was able to access it, im just curious why the difference
<Lynoure> thompa: actually you can prolly figure it out from http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<thompa> i will , thanks
<Lynoure> thompa: id you'll still need help after that, feel free to ask.
<GBK> too new here. anyone knwo a link to christian chat?
<thompa> thanks, its just that when things dont work consistantly it worries me, maybe hard drive is going bad
<thompa> the other 2 computers have windows mounted and i did nothing
<Lynoure> thompa: same distro, same version?
<thompa> yes, different hardware though
<thompa> one is ubuntu other edubuntu
<thompa> ill be back , thanks again
<kiba> err..
<kiba> i have a problem :(
<kiba> look this screenshot http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8264/shot16fl.png
<Lynoure> thompa: I guess there might be slight differences between those and kubuntu in this sense, though it would be better to stick to the same policy when differences don't dictate otherwise
<kiba> i cant update with adept
<Eeyore> kiba, adept is in use
<kiba> ok
<kiba> but
<thompa> kiba: close all your apt stuff first
<kiba> how?
<Eeyore> you can kill the adept process in the konsole if necessary
<kiba> how can i do that?
<kiba> kill ?
<grizzly> kiba: alt+f2 > "kdesu ksysguard" > search for adept, a[t-get processes and kill them
<Eeyore> kill -9 process
<Eeyore> and you can see the process  pid in the konsole using "ps -ax"
<_joel> Anyone know if you can set up pan with gmail smtp? I can't find the section where I enter my gmail account password...
<Eeyore> er, "kill -9 pid" ... for example, "kill -9 3984"
<Eeyore> normally, you will see the process id on the left and the description on the right
<Eeyore> ya, or do as grizzly does it
<kiba> :S
<kiba> adept_notifier..
<kiba> is the only thing starting at "adept*"
<Eeyore> with ksysguard or in the konsole ?
<kiba> konsole
<Lynoure> kiba: and with   apt?
<kiba> wait
<kiba> nothin'
<kiba> look
<kiba> http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5658/shot29pp.png
<horus> Greetings, I don't see where to switch my KDE theme.
<kiba> only adept_notifier :(
<horus> All I see in system settings is "appearance" not "appearance and themes" and no theme manager to speak of
<horus> Anybody encounter this?
<horus> I'm on dapper
<kiba> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8264/shot16fl.png
<kiba> http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5658/shot29pp.png
<kiba> :(
<gatekeeper> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Fiyawerx> is it possible to install rpms in kubuntu?
<thompa> Lynoure: stupid gnome utility is broke, no i cant log in
<Lynoure> Fiyawerx: possible, with e.g.   alien
<thompa> Lynoure: i went into ubuntu, admin, dsiks, and just clicked the default for adding hda1 access
<thompa> now i cant log in as user anymore
<horus> If I click on a theme file I get the install kde theme notification in the toolbar, but I don't see where I can actually select the theme
<Lynoure> thompa: What gnome utility?  Something you installed yourself? (this is #kubuntu)
<ajayc> hi guys
<thompa> no its the defualt ubuntu utility, under disk access
<thompa> i can see it now beasue i created a guest user to log in
<thompa> it gives me now a permission error, becasue i was stupid enough to add hda1 to /home
<thompa> and locked me out of desktop
<Stardog> Eeyore: do you now where I can find info on how to opgrade from 386 to 686?
<Lynoure> ouch
<thompa> im going to ask in ubuntu, they should have fixed that crap
<Eeyore> ! 686
<ubotu> I know nothing about 686
<gatekeeper> Fiyawerx: yes you use alien but there is no gurantee the package will work what do you want to install?
<Lynoure> thompa: That kind of things are the very reason I'm old fashioned and edit /etc/fstab manually, as a file.
<thompa> i agree
<Fiyawerx> gatekeeper: wasn't for me, someone was trying to install a limewire rpm in another channel
<kiba> how i can kill all the process??
<thompa> one click in the admin menu and you are screwed in ubuntu
<sotired> all the sound in my games has stopped working! can someone help me?
<Lynoure> thompa: you should still be able to straighten it out that way. grub menu recovery mode gives you root konsole, if you need it
<thompa> ill let you know what happened
<kiba> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<thompa> i did failsafe
<sotired> :(
<gatekeeper> Fiyawerx: they need to install alien first I think there is a package called freewire does the same
<Stardog> Eeyore:  or is it impossible to upgrade the kernel?
<Stardog> in kubuntu
<Eeyore> looking
<sotired> why the hell do you drive in a parkway and park in a driveway?
<sotired> !=
<ubotu> I know nothing about !=
<Lynoure> thompa: ok, from there you should be able to edit fstab to give the windows partition a more sane mount point.
<sotired> not equal to me
<sotired> what is dis dick?
<thompa> Lynoure: ubuntu folks are too busy
<kiba> can somebody help me??
<mossman> help you with what?  Sorry I just joined the channel
<kiba> wait
<thompa> Lynoure: in /home/thom i see windows directory
<kiba> look this
<kiba> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8264/shot16fl.png
<kiba> http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5658/shot29pp.png
<Sunnyblizard> hey, does somebody know how to view all installed rpm's on my machine?
<Eeyore> ! i686
<ubotu> I know nothing about i686
<thompa> Lynoure: do you think if i just edit fstab im ok, maybe thats all it did?
<Lexxix> hey can somone troubleshoot sound problems for me?
<Eeyore> kiba, open konsole
<Lynoure> thompa: that's prolly all the program did, if you look at the file there is prolly a line with hda1 in it (that was your windows part, right?)
<kiba> ok
<kiba> done
<thompa> im logged on as a new user i had to create, just a sec
<thompa> thanks again btw
<gatekeeper> kiba: try killing adept_notifier
<thompa> Lynoure: it wont let me open fstab
<Sunnyblizard> hey, does somebody know how to view all installed rpm's on my machine?
<Lynoure> thompa: just give it some other mount point that what you see there  (which at the moment prolly is /home/thom ),   making a directory mswindows or somesuch and putting that as the mount point should do the trick
<h3sp4wn> Sunnyblizard: Try asking in #fedora or in some other distro's channel that uses rpm
<Lynoure> thompa: you need to be root or have sudo for that
<thompa> i am sudo but this guest account i created is limited
<kiba> adept_notifier killed
<Sunnyblizard> ok
<Lexxix> would anyone know why a single call on skype would kill all further sound?
<GliderMike> quit
<kiba> :S it doesnt work
<Lynoure> thompa: if you could create it, you prolly had root/sudo then
<thompa> Lynoure: im going to have to reboot, log in as the correct user in bash
<thompa> the menus dont give me any admin options either
<Lynoure> thompa: good luck
<thompa> ok
<gatekeeper> kiba: what happened before this started?
<zorglu1> Lexxix: skype uses oss, which may be a reason
<Lexxix> maybe so
<kiba> i was installing the vmware-player
<kiba> with adept
<Lexxix> what is happening is that i can talk indefinatly with a single person
<kiba> and crashes :(
<Lexxix> but as soon as i switch people and or end the call i get sound module problems with every program
<Lexxix> including skype
<gatekeeper> kiba: installation crashed out?
<Eeyore> kiba: now, ps -ax
<kiba> ps -ax done
<Eeyore> now look for adept or apt or apt-get
<kiba> gatekeeper YES
<Eeyore> Stardog: found references on google, but have not located good directions
<gatekeeper> kiba: no need to shout, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Stardog> Eeyore: kk
<kiba> gatekeeper
<kiba> thank you
<kiba> you are god ;)
<gatekeeper> it worked?
<kiba> yes :D
<gatekeeper> kiba: cool :-)
<kiba> yes, thanks :)
<gatekeeper> kiba: you are welcome :-) pleased it is sorted
<klerfayt> something strange is going on - everytime I log in my display power settings are reset to default
<thompa> im back up
<gatekeeper> kiba: if you are new to linux there are some links on my little home page you might find usefull: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<kiba> thank you
<kiba> er.r..
<kiba> i got a new problem
<kiba> im really noob
<thompa> Lynoure: im back up again
<thompa> Lynoure:
<thompa> in gnome,
<thompa> system: administration: disks
<thompa> partitions: access path.
<thompa> change
<thompa> default is /home/thom causes lock out.
<thompa> sorry
<kiba> installing the vmwareplayer
<kiba> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6496/shot33ay.png
<kiba> i cant do anything
<kiba> i pressed enter
<kiba> but nothing happen
<thompa> its a gnome problem anyway, i mounted windows in /media and it works
<gatekeeper> kiba: put focus onto the terminal window then press enter
<kiba> i click on it
<kiba> how to focus?
<kiba> only click?
<kiba> with mouse?
<gatekeeper> kiba: yes click on it then press enter
<fiyawerx> man, anyone else use sshfs?
<fiyawerx> this is kickass
<thompa> im going to bitch and moan over at ubuntu about this, another reason kubuntu works better
<kiba> nothing :(
<gatekeeper> kiba: yep
<gatekeeper> uuh
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: I use shfs
<thompa> fiyawerx: what are you doing with it
<thompa> im using ssh
<fiyawerx> thompa: remote webhost mounting
<thompa> done that yep
<thompa> on a server in NJ
<fiyawerx> i just found out about it, works perfect :)
<Lynoure> thompa: Did you try to edit /etc/fstab directly as root? How did that go?
<fiyawerx> so much easier
<thompa> have you tried fish in konqueror?
<fiyawerx> not sure what fish is
<thompa> you can drag and drop files between local and server
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> yeah but i prefer command line most of the time
<Lynoure> thompa: I bet it would have been similarly easy to make that mistake in kubuntu disk tool and the result would be pretty similar, too
<gatekeeper> kiba: you managed to dismiss the licence notice?
<thompa> Lynoure: the disk tool did not seem to give me that option
<Lynoure> thompa: you need console for that
<thompa> fiyawerx: if you type "fish: followed by address in konq.
<Lynoure> thompa: preferably outside gnome, as it is safer
<dr_willis> fish is a ssh file system feature. :)
<thompa> i see
<dr_willis> sort of neat idea really
<fiyawerx> ahh
<Lynoure> thompa: gnome is trying to use /home, after all
<kiba> i dont understand you gatekeeper
<kiba> my english sucks
<thompa> Lynoure: the logic makes sense. but anyone who just clicks once will be locked out in same situation
<gatekeeper> kiba: you are doing fine
<gatekeeper> kiba: has the installer moved on?
<Lynoure> thompa: do control+alt+f1 to get on, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gnome, exit gnome, back to ctrl+alt+f1 and the   sudo nano /etc/fstab   (or use whatever editor you prefer)
<thompa> Lynoure: everythings working now
<kiba> yes
<kiba> i quited
<kiba> wait
<kiba> im going to restart this shit :(
<thompa> i used the disk manager and added access to /media
<gatekeeper> ok
<thompa> Lynoure: clicking help in disk manager says there is none
<thompa> its been like that for over a year
<Lynoure> thompa: what do you mean by added access? because if you made the mount point directly /media, your automounts (e.g. usb sticks) will not work right.
<thompa> they should at leat warn you
<Lynoure> thompa: If I had my way there wouldn't be admin gui, but the world would burn me on a stake for that :)
<thompa> where should i add windows access path then?
<thompa> mount?
<Lynoure> thompa: I'd make it a directory of it's own, e.g. /mswindows
<Lynoure> thompa: that's assuming you want to keep it mounted always
<dr_willis> or /mnt/mswindows
<Lynoure> But it really depends on your preferences
<dr_willis> and let /media/ have the auto-mounted stuff
<thompa> Lynoure: usb sticks work fine
<Lynoure> thompa: Listen to dr_willis , he is wise.
<thompa> ok ok
<h3sp4wn>  /media is the place where all stuff like that is supposed to be mounted /mnt is supposed to be depreciated
<thompa> i will do /mnt/windos then
<Lynoure> thompa: but if it works, hmm, I'm not sure I dare to tell you to change it. :)
<thompa> ha
<thompa> i plug in usb sticks to printer
<thompa> window comes up with pictures everything
<thompa> i guess i should test ipod
<thompa> im missing the soccer game. gotta go
<Eeyore> i am curious, what happened to /mnt, why did it get depreciatied ?
<Eeyore> i have seen this in other distrobutions as well, not using mnt
<Eeyore> what are the old timers to do if the new timers keep changing everthing :-)
<linuxmonkey> lol
<oomph_7> goal!
<mukiex> What's the big development package I'm supposed to get?
<Eeyore> ! development
<ubotu> I know nothing about development
<mukiex> That I can get through pat? For autoconf and such to work without a hitch?
<uniq> build-essential'
<Eeyore> un, that one
<mukiex> Thanks, uniq =3
<mukiex> You rock
<zorglu1> Eeyore: they laugh and say 'damn they did the same mistake again' :)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<mukiex> Will that make package building easy as well? ^_^
<Lynoure> Eeyore: I bet it was just deemed non-pretty...
<mukiex> bbl
<uniq> it will install what you need to build essential stuff from source.
<Breadmachine> im guessing imbrandon hasnt been on for a while
<uniq> breadmachine: what do you need from him?
<Eeyore> Eeyore, imbrandon was last seen 13 hours and 43 minutes ago saying: lol
<Breadmachine> uniq: he was walkin me through enabling universe and multiverse so i could apt-get my nvidia drivers
<Breadmachine> uniq: im still really new to linux
<Eeyore> Breadmachine: that can be done easliy nuff
<Eeyore> lemme reboot
<dr_willis> hmm.
<uniq> breadmachine: did you manage to add universe and multiverse?
<Breadmachine> uniq: nope, my mouse died, had to recharge it overnight
<linuxmonkey> Breadmachine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu?highlight=%28repositories%29
<zorglu1> Breadmachine: you recharged your *mouse* ??
<linuxmonkey> must be a cordless zorglu1
<dr_willis> I have several rechargeable wireless mice.
<dr_willis> :P
<zorglu1> wow :)
<Breadmachine> zorglu1: yup, wireless optical 5 buttons gotta sleep sometime
<motoraton> buenas
<motoraton> say
<Ahmuck> Breadmachine:
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: should i be worried that the progrees bar in adept is stuck at 99% downloading headers?
<Breadmachine> yes Ahmuck?
<Ahmuck> nm
<Breadmachine> brb
<linuxmonkey> yeah it may have an issue with 1 of the repos, so id close adept and then retry to update
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: cool, that worked like a charm
<linuxmonkey> :) i know I wrote that guide..lol
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: next step in my driver download adventure would be?
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: very nicce
<linuxmonkey> for nvidia?
<mukiex-shower> dh_testdir : command not found ; what package has that prog?
<Breadmachine> yup
<Breadmachine> Nvidia geoforce FX5200 to be exact
<linuxmonkey> Breadmachine: look for nvidia-glx
<mukiex-shower> dephelpder, got it ^-^
<ubuntu01> hello........so i have a c(ntfs) and a d(ntfs) partition on one hdd......i need to keep the data's of d: so if i install ubuntu to c: its dont touch my d:?i dont have swap partition....
<thompa> dr_willis: would you know how to get my windows part. in /mnt
<thompa> the disk manager wont let me change it
<dr_willis> thompa,  put the correct entry in the fstab file
<linuxmonkey> well ubuntu01 for starters you will need to format the C to a linux partition and when you do that you can specify a swap
<thompa> dr_willis: right now hda1 is not in fstab so how can it be acessable in /media?
<dr_willis> similer to....   /dev/hda1  /mnt/windows  vfat   user,noauto,rw
<linuxmonkey> just make sure not to use the entire space of C when creating your linux partition
<dr_willis> thompa,  /media stuff is handl;ed by the gnome/kde desktops/hal stuff I think
<Breadmachine> ubuntu01: when you format the C; drive to linux, you will be given an option to create a swap partition on that drive
<thompa> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dr_willis> thompa,  its trying to be 'smart' :P
<thompa> is there some way to remove it from media?
<dr_willis> put it in the fstab and i dont think /media/ will mess with it any more
<thompa> ok will do
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ubuntu01> linuxmonkey : ok....i know that....on the ubuntu support irc someone said that if i choose install on c: drive,ubuntu will make everything for me,and my d partition didnt change,couse i have some really common files in ntfs.
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: guess i was still having problems with the headers, i fixed it though, adept is updating now
<ubuntu01> Breadmachine ok....but when i give him the swap(1,5gb. isnt it?) it dont touch my d(extended) partition?
<platoon> moin
<platoon> wie komm ich in die bootloader-config?
<Lynoure> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Breadmachine> Ubuntu01: nope, the swap partition will set up right on the C: drive
<ubuntu01> Breadmachine : great
<dr_willis> but removing C: and just leaving D; - is a little weird
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: im searching for nvidia-glx but i cant see it, just a bunch of kernel modules and an X config tool
<dr_willis> plus what are ya going to be doing with a D: thats NTFS?
<ubuntu01> dr_willis.....yes it is...thats my problem.
<Breadmachine> ubuntu01: there is still a way to read that ntfs D drive from linux, so if thats where you store documents and music, they will still be useable
<linuxmonkey> Breadmachine: poste your contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ca
<dr_willis> well still readable. :P
<ubuntu01> d is ntfs yes....and there are some backup files on it like mp3 and pics.i want to install ubuntu to c: ntfs,and after install i want to copy my data from d to my new ext3 fs,and then format the ntfs to ext3.
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: whats the editor for KDE, i know its gedit in gnome
<linuxmonkey> kate
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: http://pastebin.ca/83383
<ubuntu01> so?
<Breadmachine> ubuntu01: im not sure, my knowledge of linux dies at that point....
<linuxmonkey> Breadmachine: seams to me your sources are having issues..lol
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: well my sources are poopy heads
<ubuntu01> nobody knows it...:S
<uniq> breadmachine: i can assist you now, if you want.
<uniq> http://pastebin.ca/83383 is your sources.list ?
<Breadmachine> linuxmonkey: im stuck at 1024x768 and i cant have that
<Breadmachine> yup uniq
<uniq> breadmachine: remove the # on line 2.
<linuxmonkey> Breadmachine: ill let uniq take over, i got some images i need to edit
<uniq> breadmachine: and line 9.
<Breadmachine> i didnt buy a 30 inch flatscreen to have it stuck with black boxes on the side
<uniq> breadmachine: why? black boxes are nice :)
<ubuntu01> linuxmonkey? any suggestion?
<Breadmachine> uniq: thats line 2 right? # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<uniq> ubuntu01: what's your problem?
<uniq> breadmachine: yes, remove the leading #.
<uniq> breadmachine: are you in the us?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> is there a guide for installing smartpm on dapper?
<Breadmachine> uniq: that i am
<uniq> vielgus-kutas: enable the universe repository, and 'sudo apt-get install smartpm'
<uniq> !universe > vielgus-kutas
<Breadmachine> uniq: okay, i uncommented them
<uniq> !universe > uniq
<uniq> breadmachine: ok, great. now in konsole: 'sudo apt-get update'
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> uniq: thank you , it has a gui , right?
<ubuntu01> uniq : i have a c(ntfs) and a d(ntfs) partition on one hdd......i need to keep the data's of d: so if i install ubuntu to c: its dont touch my d:?i dont have swap partition....
<Breadmachine> uniq: http://pastebin.ca/83387
<uniq> ubuntu01: you can delete C: and make new linux partitions in the free space.
<linuxmonkey> ubuntu01: got a burner if so burn it to a cd/dvd and the format it all...lol
<ubuntu01> if i delete C my extended(d) partition deleted also....but i need to keep it
<uniq> breadmachine: do you have adept running?
<uniq> ubuntu01: how come you can't delete C?
<Breadmachine> uniq: nope, i learned that one early
<ubuntu01> linuxmonkey....my dvd burner died few day ago...and the amount of data is 30 gb.
<uniq> !adept crash fix > breadmachine
<uniq> breadmachine: did you get a message from ubotu now?
<Breadmachine> uniq, i did, and i did the command it sent me
<uniq> now you can run 'sudo apt-get update' in konsole.
<Breadmachine> cool
<ubuntu01> couse if i delete c what about of its extended partition d? on the ubuntu support irc someone said that if i choose install on c: drive,ubuntu will make everything for me,and my d partition didnt change,couse i have some really common files in ntfs.
<gatekeeper> !adept crash fix > gatekeeper
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> uniq: is there some kind of guide for smartpm , i dont know how to use it
<Breadmachine> ubuntu01: that was me, i wasnt aware that your D: was a logical partiton and not a physical drive
<uniq> vielgus-kutas: i don't know, in kubuntu we use 'adept' as package manager.
<h3sp4wn> VieLGuS-KuTaS: smart --help
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> ok , thank you
<ubuntu01> Breadmachine : ok :D....so any tipp?
<Breadmachine> uniq: it says its connecting, but is stuck at 0% and not movin...
<uniq> breadmachine: ok
<uniq> breadmachine: do you have any proxy settings or anything like that?
<ubuntu01> any tipp anyone? :D
<Breadmachine> ubuntu01: im as lost as youy are at thius point
<Breadmachine> uniq: no proxy, just qwest DSL
<ubuntu01> :D
<uniq> ubuntu01: can you explain your partition setup more in detail. I don't think i understand fully what is your problem.
<Eeyore> seems like i had the same problem with adept but was able to fix it via the command line using "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<uniq> ubuntu01: D can't be inside C. You either have one extended partition with two logical partitons in it. Or you have one primary partition, and one extended with one logical in it.
<Breadmachine> uniq: im gonna try a restart, and go fresh from there, brb
<uniq> ubuntu01: either way you can delete C without touching D. And if you have a extended partition where C and D lives, you can resize the extended partition after deleting C.
<Breadmachine> uniq: im back
<uniq> breadmachine: any luck?
<Breadmachine> uniq: well, so far so good
<Breadmachine> uniq: well, now its stuck at its last archive at 99% and not a tick of network traffic
<ubuntu01> uniq .....so i have one hdd....2 partitions...c (ntfs) and d (ntfs,this is the extended).on my d: i have backup files like my pics and lots of mp3,etc.i want to install ubuntu on c:.so if i click on install to hda1(my c: ntfs partition) and it will format it to ext3 and make swap partition.so,if i do this,my d(extended) wont be touched? is it "survive" my ubuntu install? :)
<Eeyore> ubuntu01: back up your data !
<uniq> breadmachine: good, apt got connected then :)
<Breadmachine> uniq: the connection keeps timing out!!!
<ubuntu01> after install ubuntu i copy my data to ext3 partition and format the ntfs to ext3.
<uniq> ubuntu01: yes,  you delete your C during installation. And tell kubuntu to use all free space.
<ubuntu01> Eeyore.....ok,but i havent got any shot how......my dvd burner died few days ago....
<uniq> ubuntu01: if D is the logical inside the extended partition it should work just fine.
<Breadmachine> when i first installed Gnome ubuntu, i had to edit a file in /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list and put in alias net-pf-10 off
<uniq> breadmachine: why did you do that?
<Breadmachine> some issue Gnome had with IPV6
<Breadmachine> but i havent had that problem since
<Breadmachine> uniq: im about to try that again
<Murfy^> hello folks :) when i try to visit a website with firefox or apt-get from konsole, i get a timeout. When trying to open a website with konqueror, it works fine
<thompa> i just rebooted and everything is really slow
<toma> Murfy^: do you use a proxy?
<Murfy^> nope
<Murfy^> BUT i think it has something to do with my new router, since it started then, and at work it works perfectly
<Murfy^> but i have no idea what i should set up in the router to get it fixed
<ubuntu01> uniq...i will link a screenshot from my Vista b2 Diskmanagement....its say that the d is a logical(light blue) on an extended(green) partition...is this ok? shot is here: http://winmod.uw.hu/Untitled.JPG
<Breadmachine> Murfy^: you may have to do what i did once...
<thompa> kubuntu is really slow after reboot
<ubuntu01> i test the Vista for my online magazine,its not my favourite :D
<Murfy^> throw it out of the window Breadmachine?
<thompa> now its back to normal speed after about 5 minutes?
<thompa> could it be some app is slowing it?
<tat_> i have trouble with the installer in 6.06.LTS, i have a free partition from 5G between hda1 and hda5, i can make a partition with cfdisk and write a FS onto it, but the installer tels me, i should make sure that there is more than 2G space free on the harddrive when i use the "edit partition manually" option, any idea how i get the installer to use my free space ?
<Breadmachine> Murfy^: lol, no, your router may have problems translatin IPV4 into IPV6, but ive figured a good reliable workaround for it
<h3sp4wn> thompa: maybe updatedb or something loading from anacron
<thompa> none of the menus are opening now either, maybe its nvidia
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me how to set up a usb printer (epson stylus photo r240) in kubuntu?
<Murfy^> weird, it's a brand new one Breadmachine :D i'll have a look if there are firmware upgrades available
<uniq> ubuntu01: yes, that's fine. Now during installation. Delete C, (hda1), and make new partitions in the free space.
<Breadmachine> uniq: grr, no go, i may have to add that entry to bad_list
<tat_> inc|freaky use the kde printer setup programm
<inc|freaky> tat_: where is that?
<thompa> its still doing it, how can i tell what is causing slowdown
<inc|freaky> and does anyone know if the quality of prints is as good as under windows with the windows driver?
<ubuntu01> uniq ok,ill give her a try....i really hope that you right :)
<uniq> thompa: ctrl+esc will give you a processtable.
<thompa> i cant find any problem in sys guard
<uniq> ubuntu01: I am.
<Breadmachine> uniq: any ideas before i go nuclear option and add that entry in bad_list?
<tat_> ircjeremy : do a right click onto the kde pannel and than "add aplet to pannel" select "printer system" and than use it and run "add printer "
<ubuntu01> if i just choose at ubuntu install that use C: (hda1) it will make everything for my?
<uniq> breadmachine: no, never experienced that kind of problems.
<tat_> inc|freaky : depends on your printer, but epson is generally ok
<thompa> keyboard stoppe
<uniq> ubuntu01: delete C. then tell the installer to use the free space.
<thompa> icons on desktop dissapeared now
<uniq> ubuntu01: do you have the dapper livecd-installer?
<thompa> fuk
<uniq> thompa: alt+f2  run 'kdesktop'
<thompa> k
<tat_> is ther a way to install without that dammn new installer in kubuntu 6.06, it can't figure out my free spce on the hard drive
<thompa> this happened befiore last week
<uniq> tat_: you can download the alternate install iso image..
<ubuntu01> uniq : dapper live dvd :)
<thompa> kde system guard not responding
<tat_> it's nice that it gets all so "easy" but to remove options from the installer, i don't know if this is trhe right way
<tat_> uniq : do i get than the nice antiq ncurses based installer ?
<uniq> ubuntu01: ok, then before you click install on the desktop. run alt+f2 and 'qtparted' - now within qtparted delete C (hda1), save and exit parted. And run the installer, select use free space during install.
<uniq> tat_: yes, the good old one :)
<tat_> uniq : i thourgt there is just one CD now for both LIVE and INSTALL ???
<thompa> i got system guard open now
<thompa> uniq: what should i look for?
<uniq> tat_: there is just one printed CD you can get from shipit. But you can download a whole bunch of cds.
<uniq> thompa: whatever is using alot of CPU
<ubuntu01> uniq....ok,i boot up from live dvd and make that you said......i will be back soon
<ubuntu01>  8-)
<tat_> uniq : why isn't this installer on the on from shipit, it will take me hours to downlaod a CD now :(
<thompa> uniq: xorg is the only thing i see in %
<Breadmachine> uniq: well, after adding my IPV6 workaround, i got a lil bit more acticity from apt get
<uniq> hang on.. phone.
<thompa> 18.88% user then 0% xorg
<thompa> back and forth
<tat_> uniq : i start to dislike (k)ubuntu, its allways a pain in the ass, all have to be so userfriendly, that nothing works
<tat_> Breadmachine : is it a 3com router ??
<ChefWill> anyone use a different IM client then gaim or kopete?
<tat_> i have trouble with the installer in 6.06.LTS, i have a free partition from 5G between hda1 and hda5, i can make a partition with cfdisk and write a FS onto it, but the installer tels me, i should make sure that there is more than 2G space free on the harddrive when i use the "edit partition manually" option, any idea how i get the installer to use my free space ?
<thompa> i need to find out finally what this is so i can work
<thompa> last week same thing happened, desktop just started melting down
<Breadmachine> tat_: nope an actiontec gateway from qwest
<tat_> ChefWill : use jabber, is really cool , psy is the best jabber client out there
<Murfy^> Breadmachine: are you willing to share the workaround? :p
<thompa> how can i tell what in process table is a problem
<uniq> thompa: what is slow then?
<tat_> Breadmachine : i have a friend with an uniq problem, he updated the firmware and his troube whee gone !!
<thompa> uniq: desktop icons dissapeared and came back, opengl screensaver stopped working
<thompa> etc
<Breadmachine> tat_: ive had trouble updating the firmware on this thing
<uniq> tat_: because the livecd has a new installer on it, and most people find that installer easy and good. If you want the advanced good old hacker installer, you can download it for free :)
<thompa> uniq: now its working again, it slowed for almost 5 minutes
<thompa> uniq: i hate not knowing whats wrong
<thompa> is there some way i can see what happened a few minutes ago?
<uniq> try to add the tray icon named something like 'wild process catcher' or something.. don't remember exactly.
<ubuntu01> re
<ubuntu01> so
<thompa> ok
<ChefWill> tat_: I dont have a choice what service i can be on - i have to be on certain cervices and jabber istn one
<ubuntu01> uniq.....there is no qtparted.....the app starter didnt find it.
<ubuntu01> gparted.....thats good too?
<thompa> runaway process catcher
<slow-motion> n8
<uniq> ubuntu01: do you have the ubuntu livecd?
<uniq> ubuntu01: not kubuntu?
<ubuntu01> ubuntu live dvd.....
<ubuntu01> ubuntu,not kubuntu
<ubuntu01> so, i have gparted
<uniq> ubuntu01: ok, gparted then. kubuntu uses qtparted. ubuntu use gparted.
<thompa> uniq: i added runaway process catcher, it has programs to ignore "x"
<thompa> i guess i wait until it happens again
<uniq> thompa: yes, that's because X always use alot of CPU. And killing it will not help you very much.
<thompa> so hopefully x is not the problem
<Breadmachine> uniq: what was the command to unlock apt-get again?
<uniq> !adept crash fix > breadmachine
<thompa> does this program tell me which app. is causing problem?
<thompa> everthing is speedy again, it happens every few days it seems
<uniq> thompa: this program prompts you when a program is using much cpu.
<thompa> last week i lost my Openoffice doc i was working on
<thompa> ok thanks
<uniq> thompa: there are hourly, daily, weekly, monthly.. and so on.. tasks executed by cron.
<ubuntu01> uniq.....winmod.uw.hu/Screenshot.png pls see this is correct?i can delete hda1?
<uniq> to keep your system fit for fight :)
<thompa> uniq: can i find out what cron is doing? i setup nothing for it
<thompa> warning: a program called kicker is slowing down others
<uniq> ubuntu01: yes.
<ubuntu01> i will make a shot and conf my nautilus for an ftp in 2 sec....great thing
<ubuntu01> ok,i reboot for some mail and then install ubuntu.thx all,i will be here soon
<uniq> thompa: it's doing system stuff.. you can have a look at /etc/cron.d/ and /etc/corn.hourly, /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.weekly/, and so on. I do not recommend removing or disabling anything.. But you can have a look and find out what's happening.
<thompa> great thanks
<cwojack> Has anyone installed vmware in kubuntu?  I am having prolems finding the devilopement stuff.
<uniq> !vmware > cwojack
<cwojack> Or is there a better way besides dule boot to run two windows apps?
<uniq> wine
<uniq> !wine > cwojack
<cwojack> Does windows need to be installed before Ubuntu to use wind?
<Breadmachine> uniq: well, im totally stumped
<uniq> cwojack: no.
<cwojack>  I will look at the docs.  Thanks.  is there any pitfalls that I need to know about?
<cwojack> also is there a simple how to for setting up wine?
<toma> apt-get install wine
<Murfy^> Breadmachine it was a nice try, but it didn't work :p
<Murfy^> = still the same
<uniq> murfy^: what is your problem again?
<Murfy^> firefox is acting weird, konqueror isn't :)
<Murfy^> i can't visit any site without getting a timeout
<uniq> how is firefox acting weird?
<Murfy^> except when i ping it first
<Murfy^> so for example i can't reach kubuntu.org
<uniq> that's weird for sure.
<Murfy^> but if i ping to kubuntu.org and visit with firefox it works
<uniq> and konqueror works on any site?
<Murfy^> jep
<Murfy^> without the ping thing
<Murfy^> and this is weird too:
<uniq> understand.
<Murfy^> [Er wordt verbinding gemaakt met archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<uniq> 1.0.0.0
<uniq> proxy settings?
<VieLGuS-KuTaS> do i have to chmod a script before i can run it??
<Murfy^> so when i try to apt-get something, i need to ping archive.ubuntu.com too
<uniq> murfy^: try this command in a konsole 'sudo unset http_proxy'
<Murfy^> i checked proxy settings, all set to "direct connection"
<Murfy^> same
<Breadmachine> Murfy^ sorry boutthat bro, as it is, im killing myself over this universe/multiverse problem...
<uniq> murfy^: try 'sudo unset http_proxy;sudo apt-get update
<uniq> '
<Murfy^> same uniq, he tries to update from 1.0.0.0
<Murfy^> BUT
<uniq> murfy^: also check /etc/environment for proxy settings.
<Murfy^> i forgot to mention that at work, it works perfectly :)
<uniq> oh..
<toma> b0rked nameserver
<uniq> then it's probably not a software problem.. even though it is strange that konqueror works.
<Murfy^> so it has something to do with this router, but i have no idea
<uniq> toma: possibly.
<uniq> murfy^: try to force some other nameserver in resolv.conf
<Murfy^> still the same, i'll look up the Belgacom Skynet nameserver and try that one
<uniq> please do.
<zorgluuu> q. how do i stop kterminal to do beep all the time ? like visible effect instead of sound one ?
<Murfy^> omiegosh
<Murfy^> apt-get update is working now uniq
<Murfy^> with the provider's nameservers
<uniq> murfy^: thank toma, he's the brain behind the solution :)
<Murfy^> toma you are a hero :p
<abattoir> zorgluuu: Settings->Bell->
<Murfy^> but does this mean that i should return my router to the store? :p
<zorgluuu> abattoir, i dont have any 'setting' menu or submenu...
<uniq> murfy^: probably not, you sould try to configure it to use your providers nameservers.
<Murfy^> it is configured to do so uniq
<abattoir> zorgluuu: running konsole right?
<zorgluuu> abattoir, i start doubting that...
<zorgluuu> let me check
<zorgluuu> fdamn no
<ubuntu> hello, now i test kubuntu :) works fine :) but i have one problem, the installer crash after disk partitioning :/
<zorgluuu> this is a gnome terminal abattoir
<zorgluuu> i should change that :)
<Murfy^> uniq: http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/9375/weird4mp.png
<Murfy^> as you can see :)
<uniq> murfy^: ok,you can of course talk to the store and tell them it doesn't behave very nice.
<abattoir> zorgluuu: aah, then i have no clue :P
<uniq> murfy^: you can also override DHCP settings in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<zorgluuu> abattoir, it is ok, i changed the default to konsole now :)
<zorgluuu> so nice this qemu btw :)
<abattoir> zorgluuu: :)
<uniq> murfy^: you can set it to use the selected nameservers maybe. Auto discover might be broken.
<Murfy^> i'll just go to the store tomorrow and tell them, i had it for a week so it shouldn't be a problem to get a new one / get it fixed for free :D
<Murfy^> i'm happy that everything works fine now
<humbert> allez les bleus !!!
<toma> Murfy^: return the router for this?
<ubuntu01> hello all,iam back
<ubuntu01> uniq.....worked what you said
<uniq> ubuntu01: great :)
<ubuntu01> looks like my d is stayed,and my c is now deleted
<zorgluuu> anybody tried running macosx under qemu ?
<inc|freaky> how can i share a printer on a kubuntu box with other pcs f.e. a laptop running windows in a local network?
<Murfy^> yes toma, I work at the store where i got it, and my boss is the one who introduced me to linux 5 years ago, so he will give me a new one just to make sure that my linux works fine ^^
<toma> hu?
<ubuntu01> at the installer it says: use the biggest free disk space,or something like that(i'm from another language) is this what i need?
<ubuntu01> toma,en magyar vok.
<uniq> ubuntu01: yes. that's what you need.
<itsik> dis someone by any chance heard about kuartet?
<toma> just put a prepend "domain-name-servers 102.45.45.45;" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and live happy ever after
<zorgluuu> q. how do i make kubuntu to recreate a given device in /dev at every boot ? kqemu in this case
<uniq> zorgluuu: use udev rules.
<ubuntu01> ok,ubuntu is now installing....great that i can chat too.
<Murfy^> done toma, thanks :) this channel makes my life a lot easier :D
<zorgluuu> uniq, nothing simpler ?
<uniq> zorgluuu: you can always run MAKEDEV manually from a script, but that's very unclean and ugly.
<toma> Murfy^: check the syntax with 'man dhclient.conf', i did it from memory.
<zorgluuu> uniq, hmm ok i will look at udev then :)
<ubuntu01> anyway THX uniq......big THX!!!
<omeow> Why does my mouse cursor flash rapidly when I click a link in my browser? How can I stop that from happening?
<zorgluuu> i would love to an icon on the desktop which is a window xp :)
<uniq> ubuntu01: you're welcome, enjoy kubuntu :)
<uniq> ubuntu01: or in your case, ubuntu :)
<ubuntu01> :)
<RawSewage> Konqueror question:  I click a link to download a file, but it asks to save it as the .php file instead of the mp3
<uniq> rawsewage: bad setup webserver.
<RawSewage> it works on FF though
<RawSewage> it still downloads the mp3
<RawSewage> but it names it  index.php
<RawSewage> on FF, it downloads, using the correct name
<RawSewage> does that make any sense, what Im saying?
<Murfy^> yes RawSewage it does
<ircjeremy> how do I open channels automatically at login w/ konversation? (I was disconnected, if anyone already answered)
<zorgluuu> oh ya un but
<uniq> the webserver probably sends a bad mime-type for the file.
<uniq> or something like that.
<Murfy^> but it's not a problem, you can just enter myStuff.mp3 where it prompts to save as ....php
<uniq> that's a common problem.
<RawSewage> hm
<RawSewage> FF saves it correctly
<RawSewage> there must be a way to fix it
<RawSewage> Konq saves it as  samplesDownload.php
<RawSewage> and FF saves it as  19966_banjoboy_doorlatch_w_creak.mp3
<zorgluuu> on the panel, in the window list, i would like to have only the window on this screen, and not the window on all screens, where is the option ?
<uniq> zorgluuu: right click on the grey area left of the window list. choose configure.
<uniq> zorgluuu: the first box from the top, is the one you want to untick.
<zorgluuu> ythanks
<zorgluuu> i choosed to actually use kubuntu now :)
<zorgluuu> so  config time :)
<Murfy^> why does the nameserver in resolv.conf changes back to the old one after a couple of minutes when i change it?
<uniq> because you didn
<uniq> t
<uniq> edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<omeow> Christ... how do I clear missed events from Skype? I keep having this flashing icon in my list and I have no idea how to get rid of it.
<omeow> I can't right-click to clear them. All it does is lower or raise the little bar that lists events.
<uniq> murfy^: or if you did, you'll have to disconnet and reconnect to the network, (restart dhclient) to pickup the changes done to the file.
<zorgluuu> q. in konsole, how do i make a white background, i tried changing, schema but it doesnt seem to have any effect
<zorgluuu> oh i get it :)
<dr_willis> lol
<zorgluuu> i was changing the definition of the schema
<zorgluuu> not the schema to actually use :)
<ubuntu01> ok
<ubuntu01> i'am back again
<ubuntu01> uniq.....my ntfs partition is not mounted.....or is it? its in my computer folder,but i cant access it.its say he cant mount it.but its in computer folder.any help? how can i quickly mount it to read?
<dr_willis> use mount command and see.
<RawSewage> Should I upgrade to KDE 3.5.3
<RawSewage> and how do I do that
<Eragon> I CANT GET MY WIRELESS TO WORK ARGHHH
<Eragon> okay
<dr_willis> I wouldent bother  at this time RawSewage
<RawSewage> I think it has a fix I need
<RawSewage> why not bother
<Murfy> RawSewage, this is easily done with apt-get upgrade, check kubuntu.org
<RawSewage> ok ty
<Murfy> RawSewage: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<Eragon> does anyone else have broadcom 3206 wire chipset and got it to work?
<Murfy> with a simple apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it's done
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<RawSewage> I see the article
<Eragon> i tried ndiswrapper and it still wont enable
<RawSewage> cool
<Murfy> did you enable the kernel module Eragon?
<Murfy> ndiswrapper -m
<Eragon> mm
<Eragon> yes
<Eragon> =/
<zaba> Hello
<Sunnyblizard> hey
<Eragon> i click to enable the network interface
<Murfy> what does ndiswrapper -l say Eragon
<Eragon> and a second later it disables
<Eragon> the correct output
<Murfy> k
<zaba> I need help ;( but i search Polish lang for kde 3.5.3
<Eragon> driver and hardware found
<Eragon> something like that
<Eragon> im on windows now
<RawSewage> Murfy, just  apt-get upgrade   , or  sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eragon> trying to figure it out
<Murfy> sudo of course
<RawSewage> and do I have to add KDE
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get upgrade what
<Archie_Tooth> Eragon:  what driver are you using?
<Murfy> RawSewage: at this line so /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<ubuntu01> dr_willis okay i try but right now i dl the upgrades
<Murfy> after that, perform sudo apt-get update
<Eragon> uhm, i got it from the list specified by the ndiswrapper wiki
<Eragon> 14e4:4320
<Eragon> one of those
<RawSewage> Murfy, ok thx
<Murfy> and than perform apt-get upgrade
<Murfy> oh yes after you added the line in sources.list, also enter this in your konsole:
<Murfy>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Murfy>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<RawSewage> oh
<Murfy> for the gpg key
<Eragon> i saw on ubuntu forums there's an alternative to ndiswrapper, but i cant find instructions for kubuntu
<Eragon> some bcmxx_free?? package
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Eragon> ah.
<Eragon> i dont have that package on kubuntu
<Eragon> can i get it somwhere?
<Eragon> and also, where can i get the build tools packages for using 'make' for compiling source
<Eragon> PKs
<ubuntu01> re
<ubuntu01> okay....upgrades installed....so....how can i mount my /dev/hda5 ? its say that cant run pmount
<Archie_Tooth> Eragon: are you sure the bcm43xx driver is not conflicting with ndiswrapper?
<Archie_Tooth> Eragon:  check out this forum topic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191084.html
<Eragon> ok, tnx
<Eragon> but i think i dont have bcm43xx
<Eragon> i mean when i do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dr_willis> ubuntu01,  this a ntfs partition? or what
<Eragon> it says that the package cant be found
<Archie_Tooth> The bcm43xx is the driver that gets loaded by default if a Broadcom w/l card is detected.  In Dapper this must be turned off before ndiswrapper can be installed.
<uniq> ubuntu01: in konsole 'sudo mkdir -p /media/ntfs;sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXX /media/ntfs' where /dev/hdXX is the device name of your ntfs partition.
<Eragon> ohh
<Eragon> okay, ic
<Eragon> tnx archir_tooth
<ubuntu01> dr_willis....yes ntfs....
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Eragon> do you know how i can disable bcm43xx?
<Archie_Tooth> Eragon:  yes, you have to 'blacklist' it.  Check out the forum link I posted - that gives details.
<uniq> eragon: bcm43xx-fwcutter is in the universe repository. Do you have that enabled?
<ubuntu01> dr_willis : i found it i read it right now thx
<Eragon> okay, let me try
<dr_willis> thats the best url ive seen of info on ntfs/linux :)
<Eragon> i dont know if i have it enabled
<Eragon> sigh
<ClayG> how can i make my system automount drives, usb keys, etc?
<uniq> clayg: are you the user added during installation ?
<Murfy> uniq: i edited dhclient.conf, but still, the line "nameserver 192.168.0.1" keeps appearing in resolv.conf
<uniq> murfy: did you disconnect from the network, and reconnect?
<Murfy> i guess there is some kind of lepricorn in my laptop doing that
<Murfy> yes
<ChefWill> anyone use a different IM client then gaim or kopete? (for AIM/yahoo mainly)
<uniq> how does your dhclient.conf look now? (pastebin.ca)
<Bizzy> boycot italy
<ClayG> yes
<Archie_Tooth> sforza italia
<Bizzy> ref was right to send off zidane, but, according to the rules.... zidane should have still been on the field
<Bizzy> because the ref didnt see it
<Bizzy> on the word of his assistant, he can only give a yellow at the most
<Murfy> uniq: http://pastebin.be/1204/
<ubuntu01> dr_willis ok,i tried,it says that the mnt/windows mount point not available.....
<toma> Murfy: looks good
<zorgluuu> q. how do i see which /etc/init.d/ script are launched on boot ?
<uniq> zorgluuu: you can use ksysv
<uniq> if it's not installed it is in universe.
<zorgluuu> ok thanks
<uniq> zorgluuu: you can also take a look at /etc/rc2.d/ which is the default runlevel.
<uniq> S is start, the number is the order, lowest first.
<uniq> K is kill.. and so on.
<dr_willis> ubuntu01,  make the dir
<uniq> murfy^: if you still have problems, you can use 'supersede' instead of 'prepend'.
<Murfy^> ok
<uniq> that would totaly disable the nameserver given by the server, and use the locally configured one.
<nmorse> Anyone know how to change what device you use with nmap?
<nmorse> It keeps trying to use eth0 but I need eth1.
<nmorse> The man page hasn't been terribly helpful.
<uniq> nmorse: -e
<nmorse> If I do it with that it says it can't resolve the hostname for eth1.
<Bizzeh> http://home.wanadoo.nl/jvanveluwen/zidane.gif
<uniq> nmorse: works perfectly fine here.
<uniq> nmorse: nmap -e eth1 hostname
<nmorse> Hmm, thanks uniq. I'm trying to figure out what's wrong now. I'll probably be back if I can't get it work in the next ten minutes.
<ubuntu> Help! My kubuntu is broken!
<ubuntu> I'll load it up, and I'll log in, and it crashes at the splash screen, with crazy artifacts all over the place
<ubuntu> I'm using a live cd righ tnow
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RawSewage> Qt: 3.3.6
<RawSewage> KDE: 3.5.3
<RawSewage> kde-config: 1.0
<dave_forthhack> Hi, first time on a irc with a couple of xubuntu queries
<RawSewage> Xubuntu?
<dave_forthhack> yep
<RawSewage> did you try #Xubuntu
<dave_forthhack> Yep you are right - did I mention this was my first time :)
<RawSewage> lol
<dave_forthhack> I will head on over !
<ubuntu> I'm having trouble using kubuntu :(
<ubuntu> I haven't been able to use it yet without the live cd
<thompa> runaway process catcher said both kicker and artsd are casuing problems
<ubuntu> I'll boot up into kubuntu, sign in, and it crashes on the splash screen with crazy artifacts everywhere
<ubuntu> i had to do the text based install
<ubuntu> but I can't use it
<Bizzy> i have to do that every time
<dave_forthhack> Shucks - no one at Xubuntu - OK a Kubuntu query -
<RawSewage> ubuntu, do you have Dapper
<Bizzy> dapper refuses to bring up a gui installer for me
<dave_forthhack> anyone have trouble with the konqueror bookmark toolbar keep on appearing ?
<Bizzy> or bring up any gui at all
<RawSewage> Bizzy, its inside the live, on the desktop
<dave_forthhack> even though I keep turning it off - it re-appears.
<Bizzy> RawSewage: <Bizzy> or bring up any gui at all
<ChefWill> anyone use a different IM client then gaim or kopete? (for AIM/yahoo mainly)
<RawSewage> ok
<Bizzy> i dont get the desktop im supposed to do
<RawSewage> dave_forthhack, get it how you want it, then save the session
<Bizzy> i know HOW to get the desktop now
<Bizzy> bug
<Bizzy> but
<RawSewage> Settings -  Save View Profile
<Bizzy> its not nice having to do that messing about, especialy since kubuntu is supposed to be easy to set up
<dave_forthhack> Still seems to revert. It will stay OK for a while then ping - its back
<RawSewage> dave_forthhack, for your Xubuntu question, maybe you could try #XFCE too
<dave_forthhack> good idea
<RawSewage> dave_forthhack, theres 2 types of sessions for Konq:  web and file management
<RawSewage> maybe one of those has toolbar
<RawSewage> I mean 2 types of default sessions
<dave_forthhack> I did not realise, I will do some experimenting and get back. In mean time I will look at #xfce
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> Bizzy, doesnt the installed from inside the live CD work?
<RawSewage> installer
<Bizzy> RawSewage: it does when i actualy get a desktop
<Bizzy> and it doesnt just give me command line
<Howitzer> how do i run .py programs?
<usp8riot> anyone know how to uninstall a program installed with apt-get?
<sotired> my sound in all of my games has stopped working. can someone help me to troubleshoot this?
<sotired> it works on the desktop
<Howitzer> i tried python hello.py but gives me an 'invalid syntax error'
<RawSewage> Howitzer, maybe right click it and make the file executable
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> chmod +x ?
<RawSewage> maybe
<RawSewage> for Hello World, probably better to run it in a terminal
<Howitzer> i did
<RawSewage> and now you know everything I do about Python
<RawSewage> paste the code
<RawSewage> I can probably tell you the error
<RawSewage> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Howitzer> print "Hello, World!'
<RawSewage> " and '
<Howitzer> oh
<RawSewage> mixed type
<Howitzer> typo there
<sotired> anybody?
<Howitzer> it's correct in the, the python interactive mode just printed it
<RawSewage> is that the whole thing?
<usp8riot> sotired: in all the games? what games specifically?
<sotired> legends, warsow,
<Howitzer> oh god
<sotired> chromium plays *some* sounds
<Howitzer> i just skipped 4 sections in the python guide, no wonder i did the wrong thing -_-
<RawSewage> lol
<sotired> they all worked when i installed them
<Ashex> where is the kde theme manager located?
<sotired> kcontrol
<Ashex> I installed it but I can't find it for the life of me
<sotired> ashex:kcontrol
<Ashex> is that the same as the system settings window?
<sotired> no
<Ashex> bleh
<RawSewage> Ashex, I add this to my KMenu
<sotired> usp8riot: any idea?
<Ashex> where's kontrol located in the start menu?
<RawSewage> Add Settings to your KMenu
<dj_baggio> Forza Italia :)
<usp8riot> sotired: have you tried to change the sound engine, ie, alsa, oss? sorry, i'm a noob, wish i could help more
<sotired> no...type kcontrol
<RawSewage> Settings is better
<sotired> i tried all that with no luck
<RawSewage> Ashex, do you know how to add Settings to your KMenu
<Ashex> yeah
<RawSewage> the Theme Manager is in one of the submenus
<Ashex> with kde menu editor
<RawSewage> you dont have to open a whole window with all settings
<RawSewage> nice menus and submenus in the KMenu
<Ashex> bleh, I'm not finding the theme manager
<RawSewage> did you add Settings
<Ashex> there is one in the system settings window, but that only accepts login thmes
<z00m_> how do i install flash for the amd64 version of kubuntu
<RawSewage> apparently not
<Ashex> when you say add settings
<RawSewage> No
<Ashex> do you mean add an item with Kontrol as the command?
<RawSewage> Add Settings to the Menu
<RawSewage> go to that window where you edit panels
<RawSewage> theres a tab called Menus
<RawSewage> check Settings
<ricardo> Algum aqui fala portugus?
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> I have a problem..
<gioacchino> how to login with root ?
<RawSewage> hehe
<ricardo> Excuse-me. I'm don't speak english.
<Ashex> gioacchino, Root is disabled in ubuntu
<Ashex> you use sudo to perform actions as root
<gioacchino> Ashex: how to able it?
<RawSewage> Ashex, couldnt you find it?  Im telling you
<gioacchino> ricardo io sono italiano..
<RawSewage> it works good
<Ashex> RawSewage, I can't find it for the life of me :/
<Ashex> I go into the kde menu editor, since that's the only app I have for editing the menu
<gioacchino> I have a problem with wine
<RawSewage> Right click the taskbar and Configure Panel
<Ashex> gioacchino, it's best to stick with using sudo
<Ashex> !tell gioacchino about root
<RawSewage> select MEnus
<ricardo> Italiano? Beleza. Parabns pelo ttulo.
<gioacchino> from root shell it tell : dispalay problem
<ricardo> Habilitar root
<ricardo> sudo passwd
<ricardo> Informe senha.
<gioacchino> from user shell it work but the installer dont work because it dont have the permission
<Ashex> RawSewage, ah, I see it now
<ricardo> Habilita o root, gioacchino.
<RawSewage> what installer
<RawSewage> Ashex, ok good
<gioacchino> xml spy
<Ashex> RawSewage, I figured it out, thanks!
<RawSewage> Ashex, I dont know why it's not in the menu by default
<gioacchino> riacardo parli italiano ?
<gioacchino> on site of xml spy it tell : it work with wine on radhat
<usp8riot> anyone know how to uninstall a program?
<RawSewage> usp8riot, how was it installed
<TehUni> i want to add a monitor, but not be able to use a cursor on it. basically, it's a screen for my mythtv frontend, so i want it basically detatched from the user. Any way to do this?
<Ashex> RawSewage, for a theme to take effect, do i need to restart X?
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<RawSewage> Ashex, I dont think so
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: or use your GUI pacakage manager
<gioacchino> http://www.altova.com/support_platforms.html
<RawSewage> Ashex, I never could figure out themes.  Seems like every theme has a different install method, and it takes like 20 steps to do
<usp8riot> ok, thanks. i tried apt-remove and apt-uninstall, i forgot
<gatekeeper> usp8riot: nearly :-)
<RawSewage> I did get Embassy theme installed though.  I like that one
<gioacchino> usp8riot: apt-get remove         apt-get install
<RawSewage> gray, minimal
<gioacchino> hei
<gioacchino> http://www.altova.com/support_platforms.html
<gioacchino> it tell : it work with wine...
<RawSewage> Kubuntu needs a universal Theme Installer one-click program
<erov> anyone else use Konq and have CSS rendering problems
<RawSewage> a program that can make sense of all the diff packages, like icons, styles, etc
<gatekeeper> !screen > gatekeeper
<RawSewage> erov, what kind of problems
<erov> the bugs list seemed to suggest it was my font
<erov> www.digg.com for one
<RawSewage> erov, maybe install that Microsoft fonts pack
<erov> it's NOT my font as far as I can tell.. and it's not 75dpi as someone suggested
<erov> teh Deja Vu sans etc ?
<z00m_> gatekeeper: hi hows it going, can you help me out with a small task here, im trying to install flash player for kubuntu flash for my web browser.
<erov> teh/the
<RawSewage> !msfonts
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<Howitzer> i'm following this Python guide and there is this thing that isn't explained.. : print "You may pass,", s (======> s = raw_input ). My question now is: for what is the comma before the s and after the " ?
<RawSewage> I think the msttcorefonts
<erov> alright.. let me see
<erov> i have the gsfonts.. i know
<RawSewage> install the msttcorefonts package
<gatekeeper> z00m_: nice to hear from you hang on...
<z00m_> ok ;)
<kane_> Howitzer: the comma is for delimiting the parameters to the print statement
<erov> thats still pretty f'ed up   ;)
<kane_> Howitzer: print a,b == print(a,b)
<Howitzer> ooooh
<erov> if this does work
<kane_> Howitzer: also, in python, the , adds a space automatically between a and b
<gatekeeper> z00m_: tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Howitzer> it's a seperator then?
<kane_> Howitzer: yes, sortof
<Howitzer> ah, thanks
<Howitzer> funny i get an answer here 5 times faster then in Python
<z00m_> thanks gatekeeper
<RawSewage> erov, I just went to Digg.com   All I see is the header logo
<RawSewage> and I already have msttcorefonts installed
<gatekeeper> z00m_: you are welcome got some usefull links on my little home page that you might find helpfull http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<erov> if you have the ad filter enabled with konq it does that now.. ever since they revamped the site it's 1) conflicted with the default ad filters 2) if not filtered, the text titles are misaligned
<erov> to the left a little
<RawSewage> erov, I figured it out
<RawSewage> nm
<erov> and i just installed those fonts.. do i have to make those fonts "default" in my browser? i still dont see why this would make the text lign up incorrectly.. just about every other site continues to work fine and this only started when they did the new layout
<usp8riot> i use the segoeUI font for everything, it's the prettiest ; ). anyone recommend a different font that looks good?
<erov> i suggested it was a rendering bug to the kde bugs list but the few that did reply said no
<omeow> I didn't have to install fonts to get digg.com to show up...
<erov> omeow: mine shows up, nearly fine.. i just have a problem with the text being aligned to the left (the titles of topics and such)
<erov> it obscures the first or first few letters some times.. just an annoyance really.. but was wondering if anyone else experiences this in Konq
<RawSewage> erov,  you dont have to do anything else with the fonts
<z00m_> gatekeeper: added to bookmarks, just tryed the link for the ubuntuguide.org, my apt-get install does not find flashplugin :(    i think it might be because i have the amd64 version of kubuntu
<RawSewage> erov, but reboot X
<erov> alright.. be back
<usp8riot> erov: i have that problem in windows
<omeow> erov: No problems here. I use Opera 9.
<gatekeeper> z00m_: I keep forgetting you are amd64 sorry
<darkaudit> hmm... installed Real Player, and the license agreement is blank
<erov> yes other browsers work fine, Flock, Mozilla, etc. I just wonder if it's a KHTML bug
<omeow> darkaudit: Are you using adept?
<z00m_> yeah its no problem :P
<gatekeeper> z00m_: hmm let me have a think
<erov> in Konqueror.. that was my question
<omeow> darkaudit: If yes, then it's a known adept bug.
<darkaudit> used apt-get per the ubuntuguide page
<darkaudit> installed the package last night, but this is the first time I've run it
<darkaudit> but I've been using adept most of the rest of the time, yes
<D4m4ge> hello
<darkaudit> installed kubuntu on my notebook during the first half of the WC finals... even easier to get set up than the desktop...
<gatekeeper> z00m_: any of this make sence? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2283.html
<gatekeeper> z00m_: isn't an amd64 repos with this in have you done a search in say synaptic?
<gioacchino> how to close a exe open with wine ?
<RawSewage> gioacchino, Ctrl+Esc
<gioacchino>  clic on exit botton of application but it not are close..
<RawSewage> shut Wine
<z00m_> gatekeeper: yes tryed the synaptic its not there, just read the info on that link that you passed me and it does not look good, so far there is not an amd64 flash player + the 32 bit one does not work on this distro because the firefox browsers is 64bit addition
<gatekeeper> z00m_: this suggests the same http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/64073-flashplugin-issue.html
<zorgluuu> cygwin + qemu makes window usable
<zorgluuu> im happy :)
<gatekeeper> z00m_: there also looks like there is a bug in as it doesn't seem to be building
<gioacchino> I have a problem with wine
<RawSewage> gioacchino, Ctrl+Esc
<RawSewage> shut Wine
<gioacchino> yes I have shut win
<gatekeeper> z00m_: no way to install 32 bit stuff?
<gioacchino> I have a problem with wine with xml spy setup
<gioacchino> the gui of setup run
<z00m_> not sure think you need to have a 32bit emu or something, i read something about it before because i was trying to get wine working also
<usp8riot> to use wine do you have to install the windows program or can it play it when installed on windows?
<RawSewage> gioacchino, which version
<gioacchino> but when it tell preparing istallation  wizard it crash...
<gioacchino> xml spy 2006 professional
<RawSewage> which version of XMLSpy
<RawSewage> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=505
<gioacchino> it autokill..
<RawSewage> I dont see 2006
<gatekeeper> z00m_: could you install a 32 bit version of firefox and use say 64bit mozzila browser or opera or something like that to get round it?
<z00m_> gatekeeper:i even tryed to nano the ./flashplayer-installer i changed the x86 | x86_64 so it bypassed the check when running the bash script it says its installed but it will not play any flash
<gioacchino> http://www.altova.com/support_platforms.html
<RawSewage> I guess yo have to use Wine  20041019
<RawSewage> oh sorry
<RawSewage> Wine 20030115.
<RawSewage> you need the correct version of Wine
<gioacchino> Wine 0.9.9
<RawSewage> you have to use 20030115
<RawSewage> not later
<gioacchino> how to install the correct version??
<RawSewage> that exact one
<RawSewage> idk
#kubuntu 2007-07-02
(DeconPat/#kubuntu) rdvon: same basic question as mine.  but I'd like to make sure a user just added doesn't have admin priveliges.
<euphoria> hai
<rdvon> why doesnt sudo apt-get work? it says that the package lists could not be parsed or opened....
<rdvon> i have 2 problems >_>
<DeconPat> rdvon: try kdesu instead of sudo
<rdvon> and why I cant I delete anything off my own desktop? it says access is denied...
<rdvon> thanks decon
<rdvon> DeconPat: im getting the same error... could it be some of the debian repos i have?
<Sanne> DeconPat: as far as I know, only the first user added to the system (probably you) gets admin rights with sudo (but make sure, just in case :) )
<bryan> whats a good p2p for kubuntu?
<DeconPat> Sanne: thanks.. I'll login as "guest" and check it out.
<rdvon> Is there any way I can just set all the settings in ubuntu back to default?
<rdvon> including repositories?
<Sanne> DeconPat: I *think* your user is in the admin group, but the new user isn't?
<Sanne> DeconPat: ok
<bryan> any one
<rdvon> can I pm someone with knowledge of apt-get my error?
<rdvon> *read
<jesusricardo> hola
<euphoria> olaa
<jesusricardo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jesusricardo> no puedo ver dvds en kubuntu
<rdvon> no hablo espanol
<Sanne> !es | jesusricardo
<ubotu> jesusricardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rdvon> I really dont want to flood the irc, so can i pm someone my error?
<Sanne> !pastebin | rdvon
<ubotu> rdvon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rdvon> oooh cool, thanks
<Sanne> :)
<rdvon> your just full of answers sanne!
<Sanne> heh
<jesusricardo> there here someone can help me, my kubuntu can't open dvds
<jesusricardo> ?
<jesusricardo> how can i pen a rpm in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jesusricardo: alien but its not the safest software, what is on rpm that you cant find on .deb?
<rdvon> sanne: how do i use this?
<rdvon> I just click paste?
<Sanne> rdvon: you oaste the error into the text field, click the paste button at the bottom, and paste the url you  got here.
<gnomefreak> rdvon: go to the link above and paste it to the webpage than give us the new link after you hit send
<rdvon> ok thanks.
<rdvon> there are a couple of erros ;)
<vzduch> !dvd | jesusricardo
<ubotu> jesusricardo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sanne> rdvon: paste them all, the input field is large :)
<rdvon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28164/
<rdvon> and it tells me to use sudo apt-get install -f, but it doesnt do anything..
<rdvon> all i want is ndiswrapper!
<ardchoille> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdvon> ... I need to install...
<rdvon> and apt-get isnt working.
<rdvon> adchoille: thats my problem. ;)
<jacob> I'm new at linux kubuntu and i'm having problems connecting to the internet wirelessly through router with a web key
<jacob> can anybody help me?
<vzduch> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wipster> how can I make my sound card only record from one input ie, my mic because teamspeak is getting a loop back from my speakers, in kmix I'm turning off all other sources for input but they keep resetting to all on, any ideas?
<rdvon> wow, everyone else has the same problems as i do.
<rdvon> whats the command for installing .deb packages in the terminal?
<vzduch> Wipster: tried turning them off in alsamixer? ime there's a bit of a difference between kmix and alsamixer
<Daisuke_Ido> rdvon: dpkg -i <package>
<Daisuke_Ido> i think
<rdvon> thanks
<rdvon> but does anyone have any idea why I cant move/delete/put files on my desktop! this is ridiculous.
<rdvon> it's sayin acces to MY DESKTOP is denied.
<Daisuke_Ido> who's listed as owner?
<rdvon> owner?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmhmm
<rdvon> me...
<drnoone> check permissions/owner on /home/username/Desktop
<rdvon> uhh... how...?
<Daisuke_Ido> rdvon: if it's you, it wouldn't give you that error
<rdvon> yes its me.
<vzduch> ls -l ~/Desktop/
<rdvon> vzduch: it just listed everything on my desktop.
<vzduch> it also tells you the owner and the group the owner is in
<rdvon> oh.
<rdvon> im in group rdvon...
<rdvon> and my name is rdvon...
<rdvon> =/
<rdvon> what if i were to change to group admin?
<Wipster> vzduch: wow thanks I thought kmix replaces alsamixer, good to know that kmix seems to do nothing in this case :D
<RodSteel> rdvon where are you moving the files from?
<Schuenemann> Sanne, I think I did it
<rdvon> RodSteel: i just downloaded a file off the internet on to my desktop, and it gives me an access denied message.
<Sanne> Schuenemann: great, what did you do?
<Schuenemann> I inserted that line again
<darkrift411> could someone here who knows regex do me a huge favor and show me how to convert [U372] [???K] [???] [*F]  to regex? (the [] 's are part of the string)
<Schuenemann> allowglxwithcomposite
<DexterF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vzduch> doesn't work for me, then X won't start
<RodSteel> rdvon, is it executable?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: like before, and now it works?
<RodSteel> I mean, did you chmod it?
<rdvon> RodSteel: it is a .deb package, but happens with anything.
<RodSteel> i see
<Schuenemann> Sanne, before it had the previous monitor
<RodSteel> i got nothing then
<RodSteel> sorry
<rdvon> meh, im checking users and groups than...
<Sanne> Schuenemann: out of interest, can you paste your xorg.conf that works?
<Schuenemann> wait
<Sanne> k
<ILovePlankton> Can somebosy help me? I can't get MP3s to work, I downloaded everything it said to on the kubuntu.com faq page, I've tried everything I can think of.
<rdvon> ILovePlankton: try vlc media player. Although the latest ubuntu should find codecs like that for you.
<Schuenemann> Sanne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28166/
<vzduch> Audacious works fine here, it has its own codec base
<Schuenemann> ILovePlankton, did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<Schuenemann> Sanne, I'd better save that file
<Sanne> Schuenemann: yeah, I'd do that. And thanks for pasting :)
<rdvon> I forgot how to install deb packages =/
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Schuenemann> rdvon, you can right-click
<Schuenemann> or dpkg something
<Sanne> Schuenemann: I suspected something in the monitor section, because there were errors in your log about hsync out of range. maybe the modelines are inmportant.
<vzduch> dpkg -i $pkgname
<rdvon> oh thanks.
<Schuenemann> vzduch, did you set up glx?
<vzduch> Schuenemann: what do you mean by that?
<Schuenemann> is glx working for you?
<vzduch> Schuenemann: no
<Schuenemann> you might want to try this
<Schuenemann> add this line --> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" <-- to section device
<vzduch> Schuenemann: the driver is active (the logo comes aup when starting X), but no GLX.. glxinfo segfaults on me.. and this option I tried, but my X server won't start then
<Schuenemann> yes, that was happening to me and that line saved the day
<vzduch> saying 'no display found'
<Schuenemann> backup your xorg.conf and try that
<morph_> hailz all
<morph_> anyone running beryl on ubuntu here?
<morph_> just wanna know how stable it is
<rdvon> screw it, im using aptitude.
<rdvon> what the- dynamic MMap ran out of room...
<hernan> hi
<rdvon> anyone know what that means?
<rdvon> I think my kubuntu is broken :'(
<rdvon> can someone help!
<rdvon> im going to login as root...
<fignew> rdvon: are you out of HardDrive space
<fignew> ?
<rdvon> harddrive space?
<rdvon> thats what that is?
<rdvon> lol
<fignew> was only a guess
<Sanne> rdvon: I just found this (didn't try myself): http://rwxii.bitblaster.com/k/11-1-1-031211102449/permlink.hptb
<rdvon> thanks!
<vzduch> Schuenemann: I restarted my X server.. it starts up fine
<Schuenemann> and?
<bryan> need help with azureus
<rdvon> sanne: yay! now i dont have to reinstall ubuntu!
<vzduch> I'll try starting some applications.. if I am gone, I hit the reset button because my system froze :<
<trakinas> bryan: ask
<Schuenemann> try glxgears
<Schuenemann> vzduch, glxgears
<saotome_> bryan, what seems to be the problem?
<hernan> alguien habla espaol
<Schuenemann> !es | hernan
<ubotu> hernan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sanne> rdvon: oh, hehe, don't be so quick with reinstalls. usually problems are solvable. Reinstalls don't solve, and if the problem occurs again, you're at square one :)
<saotome_> i'm trying to migrate from gnome, most things are where I'd expect them to be, but still a bit lost. any pointers?
<saotome_> hernan, que pasa?
<Schuenemann> saotome_, please, not here
<Schuenemann> this is english only
<hernan> aqui tratando de hacer funcionar
<saotome_> schuenemann, have it your way
<hernan> este kubuntu
<Schuenemann> there is a channel for spanish
<bryan> I'm new at it. I get a error on the status: failed every time
<hernan> ok
<saotome_> bryan, what error are you getting?
<saotome_> hernan, go to #kubuntu-es
<vzduch> Schuenemann: glxgears and glxinfo are running now.. but I had it working before, only I had the problem that my system froze upon starting certain apps, e.g. browsers
<rdvon> Sanne: there is no directory at /etc/apt/apt.conf...
<vzduch> gonna try that now
<Schuenemann> vzduch, weird... I don't run glxgears before
<Schuenemann> didn't
<bryan> error: failed to create parent directory
<Schuenemann> my dog is very annoying today
<Sanne> rdvon: meant is the file apt.conf in /etc/apt/
<vzduch> seems to run flawlessly now
<rdvon> Sanne: oh.
<Sanne> :)
<rdvon> Sanne: ;)
<rdvon> well now i know what a dynamic mmap is...
<rdvon> and... OMG IT DOESNT WORK.
<rdvon> I need more room for my dynamic mmaps.
<vzduch> room as in RAM or disk space?
<rdvon> vzduch: room as in.. er... dynamic room.
<rdvon> i just bumped it up to 33554432
<rdvon> should work.
<rdvon> its at about 75%....
<rdvon> w00t it worked!
<vzduch> doesn't tell me anything.. the value has to have some measuring unit
<rdvon> vzduch: i have no idea what it is..
<rdvon> finally!
<rdvon> yes!
<rdvon> happy!
<rdvon> you guys are so helpful, thank you.
<ILovePlankton> none of my sound works at all... can anybody help?
<rdvon> ILovePlankton: hmm...
<vzduch> is your sound card recognized?
<ILovePlankton> ... no idea.
<vzduch> lspci
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vzduch> look for the name of your soundcard
<vzduch> aRts? *ugh*
<vzduch> sound system? *ugh*
<vzduch> works fine w/o here :)
<jamie> hi, can anyone help me get my microphone working on kubuntu? I don't know where to start or what command output to post.
<vzduch> jamie: toggle it on in alsamixer
<jamie> input sources are already mic and mic volume is up to max
<vzduch> --> alsamixer --> use the right/left arrow keys to switch between the sliders/switches, pressing 'M' turns individual functions on and off
<ILovePlankton> yeah sound is enabled.
<jamie> yep, microphone input is enabled
<rdvon> anyone have any tutorials on ndiswrapper?
<vzduch> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdvon> oh yeah, that site.
<vzduch> btw, *buntu's default console font is pretty ugly :D   how do I change it?
<rdvon> I'm gettin really ticked off >:(
<rdvon> I just want to install ndiswrapper.
<rdvon> why didnt ubuntu come with ndiswrapper!
<jussi01> rdvon: it does... its in the repos
<jussi01> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> hang on
<rdvon> jussie01: why didnt it come installed...
<rdvon> how could someone without internet (because of his wireless only laptop) get ndiswrapper in the repos? hmm?
<jussi01> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<rdvon> how do i see all the processes in linux?
<rdvon> ..its not ctrl alt del, hehe
<jussi01> ctrl esc
<rdvon> oh, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<vzduch> rdvon: you can try 'ps -aux', lists all running processes.. or 'top', shows CPU and memory usage
<rdvon> double thanks!
<vzduch> :)
<rdvon> gives vzduch a cookie
<vzduch> no, thanks.. not tonight any more :>
<rdvon> :)
<vzduch> I'll go to bed now, it's already waaaaaaaayyy too late
<rdvon> 6:00 here.
<vzduch> 3 a.m. here
<rdvon> where do you live? lol
<Schuenemann> @now bahia
<ubotu> Current time in America/Bahia: July 01 2007, 22:08:37 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 11 hours 51 minutes
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i'm trying to use vsftpd to ftp into my comp trhough konqueror, the problem is that although i can ssh and ftp in through konsole via sftp and ssh for some reason when i attempt to ftp using konqueror with ftp://<ipadress> or firefox it send me an OOPS code 500 process died
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: July 02 2007, 04:08:44 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 11 hours 51 minutes
<akae> nihao
<vzduch> @now duesseldorf
<vzduch> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 02 2007, 03:09:07 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 11 hours 50 minutes
<rdvon> this is pissing me off beyond my mental reasoning.
<akae> hello
<rdvon> now I cant get an exclusive friggin lock!
<Schuenemann> hi, akae
<rdvon> wtf does that mean...
<rdvon> i'm going to log off...
* vzduch too
<vzduch> good night :)
<jussi01> night vzduch
<akae> good  morning
<akae_> good morning
<akae> hello jussi01
<jussi01> hi akae
<akae> hi  jussi01
<akae> where are you
<rdvon> kk back.
<rdvon> I was logged in to my other account.......
<akae_> hello
<rdvon> hi.
<jussi01> akae_: do you have a question?
<akae_> i a m come here at first
<rdvon> what package manager do you use in kde? synaptic?
<akae_> I use kde
<rdvon> where in the kubuntu channel.... you better be using kde >:(
<jussi01> rdvon: adept
<jussi01> !info adept
<rdvon> i should get that than...
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.2ubuntu26.1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rdvon> woot
<jussi01> :)
<rdvon> I didnt really install kubuntu, I just installed kde on ubuntu :D
<rdvon> I <3 kdie
<rdvon> *kde
<jussi01> :)
<rdvon> gah!
<rdvon> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rdvon> should i restart?
<rdvon> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jussi01> rdvon: just make sure you dont have synaptic running or something lse using apt...
<rdvon> im not using adept...
<rdvon> im trying to exit synaptic...
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know why konquror is crashing when attempting to ftp with me while console ftp clients are successfull?
<jussi01> well that command should work anyway
<jussi01> mike-kubuntu: no idea, suggest you file a bug
* jussi01 should head to bed
<Schuenemann> mike-kubuntu, konqueror is bad for ftp anyway
<mike-kubuntu> Schuenemann: i was hoping to ftp through it because if you do and open the file through kate, everytime you save it automatically uploads it
<Schuenemann> you can try filezilla
<rdvon> it says i have insufficient permissions to kill the synaptic process...
<jacob_> I'm new @ Kubuntu. I just downloaded Mozilla Thunderbird.... Can somebody tell me how to install Mozilla Thunderbird or any other software? It's so different from Windows
<mike-kubuntu> my servers behind a router, does the type of ftp acces konqueror/mozilla use use a diferent port than 21/20?
<jacob_> i don't know
<Schuenemann> jacob_, it's easier to do it with apt-get, although it doesn't have thunderbird 2 yet
<rdvon> how do i kill processes when i dont have a sufficient privilege?
<jussi01> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Schuenemann> mike-kubuntu, I don't know :-/
<jussi01> rdvon: sudo kill processname - i think
<rdvon> thank you
<jussi01> jacob_: go to adept in the k menu under system and search for mozilla thunderbird
<CraZy675> anyone familiar with recordmydesktop?  it doesn't seem to be picking up my mic even though skype does
<rdvon> i... killed... them...
<rdvon> there dead...
<jussi01> lol
<rdvon> yay!
<rdvon> :D
<rdvon> do i run sudo apt-get install adept?
<jussi01> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<jussi01> rdvon: i imagine so...
<rdvon> grrrrrrrr
<jussi01> huh?
<rdvon> who is using my process!
<rdvon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rdvon> i keep gettin that error.
<rdvon> I think im going to restart.
<smylanakis> hello
<jussi01> rdvon: did you do that command i gave you?
<smylanakis> i would like to as a question..
<smylanakis> is there anybody
<jussi01> !ask | smylanakis
<ubotu> smylanakis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smylanakis> that knows
<smylanakis> how i can backup my kubuntu installation ?
<smylanakis> :) thank you :D
<smylanakis> i'm a newb sorry...
<jussi01> smylanakis: go to kmenu, system, keep
<jussi01> thats a backup tool
<jussi01> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<smylanakis> ok nice
<smylanakis> and then ?
<jacob_> @rch!Pi9
<smylanakis> i am trying to backup but nothing seems to happen.. i mean no window comes up showing me that i have done something right !
<smylanakis> :D
<AphGab> Can someone help me out with a KVM Switch issue?
<jussi01> smylanakis: Im sorry, Ive never used it before
* jussi01 is going to bed
<jussi01> gnight all
<smylanakis> :D i doesn't matter my frind.. thanx a lot for your help
<jussi01> smylanakis: no probs. good night
<smylanakis> good night !!!
<AphGab> Is There any way that I can edit the purpose of keys?
<jdt> Hi, I have an issue with Kmail using IMAP where every time I check for a new message, it downloads a new copy of my messages, so I end up with duplicates / triplicates, etc until I delete the messages.. Has anyone experienced this?
<pollyo> Anyone here use myspace with kubuntu?
<euphoria> ya :-/
<pollyo> With konqueror?
<computer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<euphoria> ye
<Minataku> cpu0 at mainbus0: MIPS R4400 CPU (0x450) Rev. 5.0 with MIPS R4010 FPC Rev. 0.0
<Minataku> :3
<pollyo> euphoria: Do you have to select each picture you want to upload or can you select multiple pictures?
<AphGab> How do I edit xkbmap?
<euphoria> hrmmm idk havent uploaded pics using it
<rdvon> i've got a confusing question...
<AphGab> Anyone?  XKBMAP assistance?  Just need to know how to edit it / where it is located....
<rdvon> I made a new user called computer, and its using my desktop instead of its own (it says in the terminal computer@rdvon-desktop)
<pollyo> Anyone use konqueror with myspace?
<euphoria> tht the name of your box isnt it rdvon
<rdvon> what?
<rdvon> oh, forgot to tell that when i login to my user (rdvon) it wont let me move anything on that desktop.
<euphoria> "computer" is the username and "rdvon-desktop" is what you  named your computer when u installed eh
<rdvon> or change or manipulate in anyway.
<AphGab> Anyone?  XKBMAP assistance?  Just need to know how to edit it / where it is located....
<el_isma> Hello. I have an ssh server, but it doesn't work unless I'm using it from internet (ie: can't do ssh localhost) Any ideas on how to fix this?
<AphGab> Can anyone tell me how to edit XKBMAP or where I can find it to edit it?
<hammerpunk> ok i'm back
<morph_> hello all
<morph_> anyone used XQDE before?
<vinicius> alguem de brasil?
<morph_> would like to have a mac like tool bar
<hammerpunk> i have a question, my dvd drive won't boot bootable discs, is there any other way to partition the hard drive without formatting so that i can have a partition to install kubuntu on?
<vinicius> BRASIL????
<vinicius> BRASIL??????????
<jacob_> can somebody explain to me how to specifically install mozilla thunderbird, step by step?
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<hammerpunk> i suspect an immediate kick/ban
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<vinicius> BRASIL?????????
<morph_> hope so
<jacob_> Somebody please help me how to install mozilla thunderbird step by step?
<Minataku> vinicius: This is #kubuntu, not Brazil
<jdt> jacob_:  in the console - sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<morph_> cant you use adept to install thunderbird
<vinicius> ok Minakatu :)
<Minataku> By the way
<jdt> jacob_: this will install it...
<Minataku> !br | vinicius
<ubotu> vinicius: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Minataku> Try there instead X3
<jacob_> brb
<vinicius> Thank You
<vinicius> minakatu
<morph_> so anyone use a nice mac like dock
<morph_> i tried kiba
<hammerpunk> i suspect an immediate kick/ban
<hammerpunk> i have a question, my dvd drive won't boot bootable discs, is there any other way to partition the hard drive without formatting so that i can have a partition to install kubuntu on?
<omar> can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<omar> can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<omar> can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<omar> can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<omar> can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<rdvon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omar>  can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<jacob_> can somebody please help me install mozilla thunderbird, i'm new a kubuntu
<el_isma> so today is spamming day?
<el_isma> so today is spamming day?
<el_isma> so today is spamming day?
<AphGab> Does anyone know how to edit keymappings in Linux?  I want to change the Scroll Lock key to do absolutely nothing...
<omar> jacob go to add or remove tool
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> go on omar
<omar> then chose internet
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> oh ok, thanks a lot amn
<jacob_> man
<omar> you found the program you want fire fox thunder
<jacob_> yeah thx
<jacob_> hey, is it ok if i can get your email
<jacob_> so i can contact you when i need help
<omar>   can one tell me where can i found how to make freeradius on ubuntu
<jacob_> i take that as a no
<jacob_> i won't use it for spam, just when i have trouble with ubuntu
<jacob_> otherwise just say no
<omar> yes
<jacob_> ok thx
<omar> but you will translate becouse im nat good in english
<jacob_> before you give me your email, how can open a text program
<omar> love.aqsa@msn.com
<nicolas> trop tard
<omar> jacob
<jacob_> yeah?
<omar> go applicatin
<jacob_> what?
<omar> to open text program
<jacob_> yeah....
<omar> application
<omar> office
<omar> you found many program
<omar> mny
<jacob_> ok
<omar> or go add and remove and go office to dwonload what you want
<jacob_> OK, THX
<jacob_> listen omar, i got to disconnect from the internet for a while
<jacob_> i'll be back online
<jacob_> installing wireless connection, gatta test it out
<jacob_> i'm wired
<omar> no becouse ubuntu no support for all wireless device if youre device not found in ubuntu go to youer device webpage and download the supported for linux
<jacob_> i'm back
<julius> success?
<jacob_> i was just trying to connect wirelessly
<jacob_> no
<julius> what chipset
<coreymon77> jacob_: ill try to help
<coreymon77> jacob_: we need the chipset
<jacob_> i see the listed routers but my router is protected by a web key
<julius> ah
<jacob_> web key
<julius> wep?
<julius> or WPA
<jacob_> let me see
<julius> WPA is a pain in the arse
<coreymon77> jacob_: if its wep, thats easy
<julius> and if you grab aircrackng you can get the wep key for any active network :p
<coreymon77> julius: shouldnt he know the wep key for his own network?
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: what
<jacob_>  i can't get connected
<julius> because?
<jacob_> an error showed up, let me tell you what the error says
<jacob_> "connection faild would you like to review settings for this network?
<dr_willis> doh - went to work and left IRC on all day. :)
<coreymon77> jacob_: try this
<coreymon77> jacob_: do you know what the interface name is?
<jacob_> the name of the router that shows up ?
<coreymon77> jacob_: eth0, ath0, ra0
<coreymon77> jacob_: that type of thing
<jacob_> i'm actually a windows user, don't understand this interface much cause it's my first day on linux
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, open up a konsole window
<jacob_> it's called jacob
<julius> when the module (driver) sets up the device it gives it a device name, each module does it differently
<julius> type in iwconfig
<omar> coremon77 _: do yuo know how make server with freeradius and mysql in ubuntu
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> you have a _ in your nick, hence thats why im using it
<morph_> ok found kooldock
<morph_> looks good
<morph_> easy to use
<omar> coremon77 _: do yuo know how make server with freeradius and mysql in ubuntu
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> omar: no
<omar> thx
<jacob_> i opened up the konsole
<coreymon77> jacob_: so, which one of the interaces has the most information enxt to it
<coreymon77> jacob_: type iwconfig
<jacob_> it says no wireless extensions
<coreymon77> at all?
<jacob_> IEEE 802.11
<julius> then your card isnt setup properly
<coreymon77> jacob_: wait
<coreymon77> jacob_: dont paste everything
<coreymon77> jacob_: go to www.pastebin.ca
<coreymon77> jacob_: and put the stuff there
<jacob_> listen, you want to use hotmail messenger to chat?
<jacob_> it's uncomfortable here
<coreymon77> jacob_: sorry
<coreymon77> jacob_: i only give my hotmail to people i know
<jacob_> to many things that up here
<coreymon77> jacob_: you'll get used to it
<jacob_> how about yahoo or gmail
<coreymon77> jacob_: i was a little shy at first myself
<coreymon77> jacob_: dont worry, we are all ncie here
<jacob_> ok never mind, what is it that you need me to copy and past?
<coreymon77> jacob_: when you typed iwconfig, did it only say "no wireless extensions" or did it say something more?
<jacob_> you said don't paste everything
<LolBR> hello , can some1 please help me, my wlan goes to some kind of idle state in maximum of 2 and 2 minutes using kubuntu, how can i turn it off ?
<jacob_> it said no wireless extensions and more
<coreymon77> jacob_: go to www.pastebin.ca
<coreymon77> jacob_: and paste the stuff in there
<jacob_> submit post?
<jacob_> after pasting?
<coreymon77> jacob_: yes
<coreymon77> jacob_: and then aste the url of the post into the channel
<coreymon77> paste*
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<jacob_> if you want to tell me something, to post it up, let's chat in this program
<jacob_> don't post it up*
<coreymon77> jacob_: copy and paste the url of your pastebin post
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<jacob_> i clicked on submit post
<K-Ryan> Then you have to paste the url in this chat
<K-Ryan> Otherwise we can't find it
<coreymon77> jacob_: yes, and it gave you a url right?
<cocoflan> https://launchpad.net/cocoflan
<jacob_> oh ok, i see what i'm doin wrog
<jacob_> wait
<coreymon77> jacob_: copy and paste the url that is in you adress bar right now
* dr_willis waits...
<coreymon77> jacob_: it should be www.pastebin.ca/[some number] 
<jacob_> 599245
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay
<coreymon77> jacob_: good, so your interface name is wlan0, remember that for whenever you have wireless problems
<LolBR> hello , can some1 please help me, my wlan goes to some kind of idle state in maximum of 2 and 2 minutes using kubuntu, how can i turn it off ?
<coreymon77> jacob_: now, is your network using a wep key or a wpa key
<jacob_> wep
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, now, do you know the essid and the wep key of your network
<jacob_> essid?
<coreymon77> jacob_: you know, network name
<jacob_> how do i obtain my essid? through my router settings?
<jacob_> it's also jacob
<coreymon77> jacob_: what is your network called
<jacob_> jacob
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, that is your essid
<jacob_> correct.
<coreymon77> jacob_: now, what we are going to do now is the iwconfig command
<coreymon77> jacob_: this will tell linux what network to connect to
<coreymon77> jacob_: in konsole
<jacob_> again?
<coreymon77> jacob_: type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid jacob key [your wep key] 
<jacob_> type in key or type it in
<jacob_> or both?
<coreymon77> type in key and then put in the wep key
<coreymon77> and type essid infront of jacob
<jacob_> type in what i need to put in the konsole again, you confused me
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid jacob key [your wep key] 
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> type that exact command but replace [your wep key]  with whatever your wep key is
<jacob_> give me a sec to put it in
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> it's asking for a password
<coreymon77> type in your account password
<coreymon77> the one you used to login
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> done?
<jacob_> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> it should be working now
<jacob_> ok, i'll be ofline for a while
<jacob_> cause i'm wired
<coreymon77> jacob_: no you wont
<coreymon77> jacob_: just take out the wire
<jacob_> ah ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: is the wire out? can you still see this?
<jacob_> hello?
<jacob_> it didn't work
<coreymon77> jacob_: didnt?
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay
<coreymon77> jacob_: take out thw ire
<coreymon77> jacob_: and then try to type the command again
<jacob_> it didn't work
<zibrah3ed> why not use knetworkmanager
<zibrah3ed> or is this an exercise in cli
<jacob_> coreymon77...
<jacob_> it didn't work
<coreymon77> jacob_: thats odd
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: you take it over
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: i gtg for a bit
<jacob_> ok
<zibrah3ed> jacob_: have you tried to use knetworkmanager
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: i tend not to trust knetworkmanager, doesnt work alot in mty experience, i rather the konsole iwconfig method
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: or the system settings network settings method
<LolBR> can anybody tell me, please, how to make a fast script file (like a .bat file in dos system) that will run a cmd line on a terminal window of kubuntu repeating itself till i break it ?
<zibrah3ed> yeah agree but if you are new its a lot easier than the terminal
<jacob_> i used network manager but i need to set it up to get connected cause i have a wep key
<jacob_> hold up, i was just out for a few now i don't know where i left off
<jacob_> give me a sec.
<sparr> the ubuntu clamav packages complain to my cron logs (and thus my email) that they are out of date.  is this a bug?  i dont want to know if there isnt a new package yet
<LolBR> can anybody tell me, please, how to make a fast script file (like a .bat file in dos system) that will run a cmd line on a terminal window of a linux os, repeating itself till i break it ?
<zibrah3ed> google bash scripting
<jacob_> ok coreymon, when ever you are ready
<zibrah3ed> jacob: think he left
<jacob_> no, he's still in the list
<zibrah3ed> jacob: type in "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<setuid_w00t> I want to try out kubuntu.  Currently I am using Debian Sid installed using LVM on IDE disks.  Should it be possible to use my current volume setup without losing data on all of my filesystems if I install kubuntu using the alternate disc?  Specifically, I want to save /home
<jacob_> ok wait
<zibrah3ed> Don't format your home partition on install
<jacob_> ok what now
<jacob_> zibrah?
<zibrah3ed> jacob: did it do anything?
<zibrah3ed> jacob: ie no running dhcp servers ...etc
<jacob_> let me disconnect from the wired
<jacob_> and use wireless to see if it worked
<prometeo> buenas
<prometeo> como va???
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: any luck?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now the !es rush begins
<zibrah3ed> corey: no
<zibrah3ed> at least i don't think so
<jacob_> it didn't work zibrah
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: lets try the system settings method
<zibrah3ed> go to town
<coreymon77> jacob_: try this
<coreymon77> jacob_: open up system settings
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> done
<coreymon77> jacob_: and go to network settings
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: down to administrator mode, and type in your password
<jacob_> the button is barely visible, i need to adjust my monitor settings, how do i do that really quick?
<coreymon77> jacob_: just scroll down
<coreymon77> jacob_: cant you?
<jacob_> brb
<jacob_> yes
<jacob_> brb
<jacob_> ok back
<jacob_> ok, just entered my password
<coreymon77> jacob_: you see wlan0 there in the list?
<jacob_> yes
<coreymon77> jacob_: click configure
<coreymon77> jacob_: i mean, click on wlan0 and then click configure
<jacob_> ok
<jacob_> i'm 16/male by the way
<jacob_> just to let you know
<coreymon77> jacob_: did you set a static ip for your computer, or do you just have it set by dhcp?
<jacob_> i don't understand that, but let me check
<coreymon77> jacob_: its dhcp by default, so, unless you set it otherwise
<coreymon77> jacob_: thats what it is
<jacob_> yes
<jacob_> but it's on manual
<coreymon77> jacob_: what, you set it to manual
<jacob_> somebody was trying to fix it for me
<coreymon77> jacob_: oh
<coreymon77> jacob_: so you have that all set up?
<coreymon77> okay
<jacob_> that man tried to set it all up
<coreymon77> jacob_: is activate when computer starts checked?
<jacob_> but still failed
<jacob_> yes
<jacob_> do you want it automatic?, it was like that at first
<joshua__> i'm in need of a bit of help
<coreymon77> jacob_: no
<coreymon77> jacob_: doesnt matter
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, is your essid and wep key entered into the boxes
<coreymon77> ?
<jacob_> let's sociallize a bit as we try to figure this thing to make it a bit more interesting.....if you want
<zibrah3ed> omg
<jacob_> no
<coreymon77> jacob_: well then
<coreymon77> jacob_: out your info into the boxes
<coreymon77> put*
<LolBR> how can i run a bash script (ex : loop.sh) on kubuntu ?
<coreymon77> put jacob into the essid and your wep key into the wep key box
<coreymon77> jacob_: and i assume your wep key is hexidecimal?
<coreymon77> jacob_: as in 10 characters long consisting of letters and numbers
<jacob_> it has numbers and letters
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, then choose hexidecimal as the key type
<jacob_> it's not longer than 10 characters i think
<jacob_> ok it's 10
<coreymon77> jacob_: okay, choose hexidecimal as key type
<jhutchins> One of the MS implementations requres exactly the right number of characters.
<jacob_> OK
<jacob_> click ok?
<coreymon77> jacob_: so, you have all the information put in the right boxes?
<jacob_> yes
<MaTiAz> LolBR: Open konsole, navigate to the dir with the script and do ./script.sh?
<coreymon77> jacob_: is activate when computer starts boxed?
<joshua__> Hi, I need some help with screen resolutions
<jacob_> yes
<coreymon77> jacob_: press okay
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: go to routes
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> and put in your routers ip address
<jhutchins> !fixres : joshua__
<jacob_> i need to look that up give me a sek
<jacob_> ah ok, i got it
<coreymon77> jacob_: its the ip adress that you put in to get to your router settings
<jacob_> let me put it in
<jacob_> yes
<coreymon77> jacob_: usually 192.168.1.1
<jhutchins> We really have joshua__ and jacob_ on line together here.  Special.
<TrueFX> how can cp a file as different extensions in the same directory?
<TrueFX> echo perl.pl|tee perl.ph perl.pm perl.cgi perl.xs
<joshua__> lol
<TrueFX> ????
<jhutchins> !fixres : joshua__
<jacob_> wait
<joshua__> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Ach, wrong deliminter.
<coreymon77> jacob_: what
<coreymon77> jacob_: whats the matter
<jhutchins> Gettin' pretty noisy here.  Count down to 7/4.
<jacob_> give me that number again
<coreymon77> jhutchins: ??
<jacob_> i know it's the correct one
<LolBR> can anyone tell me why KUBUNTU disables wlan card in intervals of 2 minutes ?
<coreymon77> LolBR: it doesnt
<coreymon77> jacob_: dont use my number unless you are sure its correct
<andre_> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<andre_> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<coreymon77> jacob_: its usually this one, but not always
<jacob_> i know it's the correct one
<jhutchins> Wednesday will look like a toy Baghdad here.
<jacob_> im using a linksys router
<andre_> anybody could help me?
<LolBR> coreymon77: i'm trying to scan wifi interface, ive measured , 2 minutes it shuts it down
<andre_> I was having problem with  this
<andre_> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<andre_> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<joshua__> jhutchins: also, how would I go about moving from 640 to 1024? i'm having issues with a forced output to a philips monitor because my lcd is gone to pot
<andre_> I'm trying to install wine
<jacob_> it's set to 192.168.1.1 but i don't know if it's the correct one
<jhutchins> andreYou haven't told us what you're trying to do.
<coreymon77> jacob_: that should be right
<jhutchins> joshua__: Did you read fixres/
<jhutchins> ?
<andre_> I'm trying to install wine
<jacob_> ok
<coreymon77> jacob_: oh and btw, is your network name jacob or Jacob
<andre_> no
<jacob_> let me see...
<coreymon77> jacob_: its very important to know which
<andre_> what means fixers?
<zibrah3ed> all lowercase or is it capitalized
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jacob_> i'm checkin in the wirelesss assictance
<jacob_> it's Jacob
<coreymon77> jacob_: one thing about linux is that case matters
<coreymon77> jacob_: oh!
<coreymon77> jacob_: well then that explains why the iwconfig command didnt work
<coreymon77> jacob_: go back to the first window and back to configure
<TooEarly> i'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn, and when I use firefox and go to digg.com (or other sites that use JS) it goes extremely slow. anyone know what i could do?
<jacob_> change it to a capital letter?
<DerekS> i have a weird problem
<coreymon77> jacob_: yup
<DerekS> i plugged in my flash drive
<DerekS> then unplugged it without unmounting
<jacob_> and then click ok? right?
<coreymon77> jacob_: yes
<jacob_> alright go on
<DerekS> now i get this repeatedly in my /var/log/messages:
<DerekS> Jul  1 23:27:46 Rufus kernel: [448140.107269]  sdc : sense not available.
<DerekS> Jul  1 23:27:46 Rufus kernel: [448140.107812]  sdc: Write Protect is off
<DerekS> Jul  1 23:27:46 Rufus kernel: [448140.108267]  sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.
<DerekS> Jul  1 23:27:46 Rufus kernel: [448140.108268]  sdc : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00
<DerekS> Jul  1 23:27:46 Rufus kernel: [448140.108271]  sdc : sense not available.
<jacob_> i'll be right back 8 secs please
<DerekS> those errors keep repeating
<zibrah3ed> does ur flash drive work?
<DerekS> zibrah3ed: it did
<DerekS> i try to plug it in now
<DerekS> and it doesn't
<jacob_> ok, i'mback
<zibrah3ed> "sudo umount /dev/sdc"
<billykan> ...
<billykan>    ~~~
<jacob_> type that in?
<jacob_> sudo umount /dev/sdc?
<DerekS> that doesn't work
<DerekS> (and from my experience it shouldn't)
<jacob_> a problem that could be it is the driver
<jacob_> i might need to download the correct driver
<meloso1> hi, i am trying to log into kubuntu but when it buts it takes me to the command line area, and i need help to get back into the GUI
<evsophomore2009> If i wanna install AIM for Kubuntu...do i choose RPM, Debian 2.1 or Debian 3+
<fignew> evsophomore2009: AIM from AOL?
<fignew> like the official package?
<evsophomore2009> Yes Aol Instant Messanger
<fignew> use Kopete
<zibrah3ed> kopete comes with kubuntu
<fignew> the official AIM client has ads and is very old
<evsophomore2009> well im sick of Kopete
<fignew> then use Gaim
<fignew> pidgin*
<zibrah3ed> sudo apt-get install gaim
<zibrah3ed> sudo apt-get install gaim
<fignew> yes
<evsophomore2009> i dont want Gaim either
<zibrah3ed> what do you want to use then
<evsophomore2009> AIM
<fignew> well, then, no offence, but you're wierd
<evsophomore2009> for Linux
<zibrah3ed> sudo apt-get install wine
<fignew> no
<evsophomore2009> im weird because i hate Gaim and Kopete
<evsophomore2009> yeah
<fignew> theres a native linux version
<zibrah3ed> install wine
<jhutchins> evsophomore2009: Perhaps what you are sick of is AOL.
<zibrah3ed> lol
<meloso1> hi, i am trying to log into kubuntu GUI, but when it boots it takes me to the command line area, and i need help to get back into the GUI ITS GIVING ME AN FATAL SERVER ERROR: No screens found
<evsophomore2009> i dont have AOL
<jhutchins> evsophomore2009: Discover teh raw intarwebs.
<fignew> yes, because Debian 2.1 is from like 7 years ago :P
<evsophomore2009> So if i wanna install AIM, do i choose RPM, Debian 2.1 or Debain 3+
<zibrah3ed> aol keyword linux
<fignew> debian 3+
<fignew> enjoy the ads
<zibrah3ed> well debian 3+ would be safest
<evsophomore2009> whats the differnece?
<zibrah3ed> personally i wouldn't install any of those
<fignew> debian 2.1 is from friggin 7 years ago
<meloso1> hi, i am trying to log into kubuntu GUI, but when it boots it takes me to the command line area, and i need help to get back into the GUI ITS GIVING ME AN FATAL SERVER ERROR: No screens found
<zibrah3ed> RPM "Redhat package manager"
<andre_> Anybody helps me? I'm trying install wine but apear this message for me
<andre_> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<andre_> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<zibrah3ed> not intended for ubuntu
<fignew> andre_ dont run it as root
<evsophomore2009> What about iTunes, does iTunes work on WINE? i tried and i couldnt figure it out
<meloso1> hey can you read me?
<fignew> meloso1: yes
<andre_> I'm loged as a root
<evsophomore2009> Meloso1: yes i can see what your writing
<meloso1> oh ok
<evsophomore2009> However i cannot help you
<fignew> !X | meloso1
<ubotu> meloso1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zibrah3ed> melos: did you just try to  install new graphics card drivers
<jhutchins> andre_: Are you using the standard kubunt apt tools, or are you trying to insatll it some other way?
<fignew> andre_, yes, run it as user
<andre_> I'm using a gnome theme....
<meloso1> zibvr..: yeah i tried to update to my new NVIDIA graphics card
<andre_> I'm trying to instal counter strike source ...the wine is installed but when I run this command winecfg apeear this message for x11 and ...
<andre_> I just read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto this link and folow this steps
<andre_> but doesnt run yet
<K-Ryan> Anyone know of a console based chat program? One that I could use with AIM?
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: naim
<zibrah3ed> k-ryan: simpleaim
<evsophomore2009> K-Ryan: Kopete and Gaim
<marcelol> Hello....
<mordaunt> he said console based evsophomore2009
<marcelol> <- stupid question alert
<K-Ryan> marcelol: Shoot
<zibrah3ed> <-stupid answer alert
<mordaunt> <-stupid shooting alert
<mordaunt> :o
<zibrah3ed> lolz
<marcelol> I created a swap partition ( 2Gb  on i386 system )....activated it via System Manager..i.e. fstab has an entry for
<evsophomore2009> Well....What is Console Based?
<zibrah3ed> evo: terminal
<marcelol> but when I load a couple of browsers..etc.....my memory reaches it's limit...and ......there's ZERO swap partition usage
<marcelol> it's as it there's no swap enabled, even though the system shows the part active and "free" shows I have plenty of space
<zibrah3ed> marcelol: Linux automatically caches files for speed, if they aren't needed by the program u started they are dyumped in favor of the ones needed for your application
<marcelol> zibrah3ed: huh ?
* mordaunt locks and loads
<evsophomore2009> Mordaunt: Whats Console Based?
<marcelol> shouldn't there by some swapping already going on ...
<zibrah3ed> Marcelol: just becasue the ram is reading totally used doesn't mean it is
<K-Ryan> Anyone have experience running naim?
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: i have
<K-Ryan> How would I go about connecting?
<K-Ryan> =)
<marcelol> but the swap partition says it's completely empty
<mordaunt>  /connect
<K-Ryan> Unable to connect: Connection failed (Unknown host).
<marcelol> SysGuard shows how much space swap has available/free...and it's completely empty
<euphoria> hi everyone, can anybody please help me to get beryl to run by default when i start kubuntu?
<zibrah3ed> marcelol: i have 1 gig ram and i hardly ever see more than 10mb of swap being used
<Daisuke_Ido> euphoria: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mordaunt> do a vmstat marcelol
<zibrah3ed> Marcelol: Your swap partition is excessively sized, it doesn't need to be anymore than 512 mb
<euphoria> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> zibrah3ed: anecdotal evidence isn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> 1 to 1.5 times your physical RAM is traditionally recommended for swap space...
<marcelol> zibrah3ed:  So......what you're saying is I should shrink it down ? What if I want hibernate this puppy ?
<marcelol> ok..so then this should be cool..
<marcelol> I have 1.5Gb of ram ....and swap is 2Gb
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: still having problems?
<zibrah3ed> Generally most agreed that the old rule of thumb, 2 x actual RAM is no
<zibrah3ed> longer in force and has not been in force since SVR4 became available.
<marcelol> which seems reasonable to me..
<Daisuke_Ido> you should be just fine
<K-Ryan> Yeah mordaunt
<Daisuke_Ido> zibrah3ed: i didn't say 2x
<K-Ryan> Unknown host
<mordaunt> which protocol are you trying to connect to?
<mordaunt> aol?
<rdvon> i got wireless working in gnome... but I'm not sure how to do it in kde.
<Daisuke_Ido> well anyway, stalker half-runs
<K-Ryan> AIM
<K-Ryan> So AOL I guess
<rdvon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: run naim at command line. type in /connect screename  <-- that's all you need to do
<K-Ryan> my screen name happens to be more than one wod
<K-Ryan> *word
<marcelol> !3 world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> I think that's the problem
<marcelol> !3d world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: put quotes around it
<marcelol> !3dworld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dworld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<marcelol> Hmm
<marcelol> sorry
<K-Ryan> Now it works >.>
<Minataku> It's okay
<K-Ryan> Thanks ;)
<mordaunt> np =)
<mordaunt> naim is terrible for irc
<zibrah3ed> K-Ryan : screen\ name
<K-Ryan> quotes worked
<mordaunt> i submitted some patches to make it usable but dan reed kept postponing the addition till later
<andre_> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<andre_> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<andre_> What i have to do?
<meloso1> AlL RIGHT THANKS TO YOU ALL GOT IT DONE
<K-Ryan> Hah, this is so cool
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: it's great for chatting from work
<mordaunt> it looks like you're doing work =D
<K-Ryan> Haha
<meloso1> Oh what about if a have a Samsung printer how can i install the driver for this printer??
<mordaunt> and all your stuff stays at home and the company can't spy on you ;)
<wxrkny> I am trying to make my kubuntu run a little faster by stopping unnecessary processes, how do you stop them on start up?
<wxrkny> ex: kbluetoothd since the computer doesnt have bluetooth
<computer> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mordaunt> K-Ryan: it auto starts a screen session around itself so you ctrlA-D to detach
<meloso1> where can i find info about Installing printer drivers??
<dr_willis> depends on the printer.. but cups.org is the place to check to see if its even supported
<meloso1> AIGHT thanks
<rdv0n> wow. i just wasted my whole day trying to get wireless internet working!
<rdv0n> im planning on getting the printer working.. which should take up most of the night ;)
* dr_willis runs wires.. and has a 10 yr old printer thats still chugging along.
<rdv0n> dr_willis: awesome.
* dr_willis hopes no one has a Canon Printer. :)
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<dr_willis> Hay Minataku
<rdv0n> i had a wire running through my room, than through the kitchen, than to the computer.
<meloso1> dr_willis : its that page explains how to install them too??
<rdv0n> I got kinda sick of it...
<dr_willis> meloso1,  depends on the printer..
<rdv0n> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dr_willis> ubuntu inclused  printer config files for most all the common printers.. the repos got a few more.
<meloso1> Samsung 2150 pcl
<dr_willis> LOOK on the cups.org site and see if that thing has any support at all.
<rdv0n> I'm going to try the printer sharing...
<meloso1> aight
<rdv0n> yay! knetwork manager is finished installing :D
<rdv0n> I'm about to disconnect the wire...
<rdv0n> should i do it? 0_0
<dr_willis> i doubt it.
<rdv0n> it says it is connected to the router...
<rdv0n> i think im going to do it...
<hendaus> hiya all
<wsjunior> which package is needed to show movies previews?
<rd_v0n> well.... someone should kick rdv0n
<rd_v0n> but it works!!
<rd_v0n> im untethered by this 60 ft. lan cable at last!
<rd_v0n> no one wants to celebrate?
* K-Ryan parties
<rd_v0n> woooh
<rd_v0n> that was actually... kinda... easy...
<rd_v0n> thank god for !wireless
<K-Ryan> The bot does seem to serve its purpose, doesn't it?
<MaTiAz> yeah
<rd_v0n> yes, yes indeed.
<rd_v0n> lets see for sure.
<rd_v0n> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rd_v0n> mmmhmmm it does.
<dr_willis> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<dr_willis> :)
<rd_v0n> :)
<rd_v0n> gross.
<rd_v0n> but funny!
<rd_v0n> !bill gates
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Minataku> dr_willis: Still entertaining?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yep..
<rd_v0n> !bill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> its midnight and the 5 yr old is hyped up on icecream and sugar
<rd_v0n> i like the bot over at #suse better.
<rd_v0n> its a funny bot.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Ah... well... still waiting on those Amigas... just a reminder XD
<dr_willis> Yep. RIght now I got a Pool Table in the middle of the woodshop where all the junk is at..
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry X3
<sparr> uoq s,ndo 
<dr_willis> but i got a table at least to set them up on to test.
<Minataku> sparr: Dude
<Minataku> That was awesome
<zuziailukaszek> hy :)
* dr_willis stares at Sparr
<rd_v0n> <SUSEhelp> Rumour has it bill is a hoe so he prob can
<Minataku> As for fixing it, flip the computer over
<K-Ryan> How did he manage to do that?
<sparr> su
<dr_willis> heh heh
<rd_v0n> how do you do that?
<Minataku> Heehee, no problem
<Minataku> Now yes, please tell us :D
<Minataku> Upside down and backwards, if you wish
<dr_willis> i imagine on a lot of peoples screens that looked like gibberish
<rd_v0n> pleaaaaaaassse.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Only on Windows machines, I imagine
<dr_willis> uoq s,ndo 
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: Some people recognize it
<dr_willis> :P
<omega> hy
<omega> to alll
<jontec> where can we find logs? I want to see if the log would have rendered it correctly
<omega> from romania
<K-Ryan> I happen to recognize upside down, backwards, and upside down and backwards
<Minataku> It looked like trash at first
<omega> can any one tell me how to make all my satelites  to sing
<K-Ryan> And then you go "Wait a second..."
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> I thought it was greek
<Minataku> So I took a closer look
<jontec> omega: beat 'em with a big stick
<omega> i have an 5.1 logitech
<rd_v0n> how do i do this printer thing?
<jontec> omega: sorry, :D
<omega> ok
<omega> i have to go
<omega> maybe later
<omega> thanks
<dr_willis> 'printer thing' ? how.. technical
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to make your font bold/italic/underlined or change the color of your font in naim?
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> dr_willis: It's probably some bizarre UTF-8 stuff
<Minataku> Lemme look
<Minataku> It's a mix of interesting UTF-8 turned characters and creative substitutions
<Minataku> He must have spent a bit of time putting that together
<Daisuke_Ido> or he has a script that will map each letter to it's turned or substituted equivalent and echo those in reverse...
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone in here willing to help me get my router to open a port
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Well... shut up XD
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<K-Ryan> I'm so bored =(
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  see if ya can get this game going in WINE      http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=279075
<Daisuke_Ido> stalker almost works.  it just crashes when actually going INTO the game :\
<K-Ryan> Well then it doesn't almost work
<K-Ryan> That's the most important part =P
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: The source code is available, can't you compile it for linux?
<K-Ryan> I'm not experienced with compiling at all, so I'm sure it is a dumb question
<BigGayBill> Hello everybody
<Minataku> You can attempt to tweak Windows source to run better in WINE
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  i think its made with some game-designer software.. no idea :)
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: it's got ratings in the winehq between bronze and gold, so it CAN be run
<BigGayBill> I had a question and was told to come here
<Daisuke_Ido> i just haven't done it
<Minataku> I know Linear Technologies does just that with one of their LTSpice program
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: I was talking about just compiling it for Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Was there a problem getting it to run in Wine or something?
<Minataku> It's a Windows program but has tweaks and a detection mechanism to activate them for WINE
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: i was responding to the almost working part :)
<BigGayBill> I have a Tandy 1000. I want to upgrade the HDD to a 30MB and upgrade the CPU to a 286.. how and where do I get this? I bought a 386 modual and tried to fit it in there but it has too many little needles. How can I weld or smaller pins on it to make it fit?
<K-Ryan> Oh, right =)
<Daisuke_Ido> why were you sent here?
<Daisuke_Ido> and this has GOT to be a troll
<Minataku> BigGayBill: You want ##windows
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<BigGayBill> well the people in the perl room sent me
<Minataku> You got sent to the wrong place
<Minataku> If there's nobody in there just wait
<BigGayBill> well im in here because I want kubunti on it
<Minataku> Forever
<Daisuke_Ido> that explains a lot.  perl programmers have no soul.
<dr_willis> You where here earlier BigGayBill ,  You should be asking in #MidgetPorn
<K-Ryan> I won't ask what he was asking about before
<BigGayBill> oh no i dont like midgets
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't use a 386 in a 286 motherboard.  stop trying, you're just going to electrocute yourse...  you know what, go ahead :D
<dr_willis> Suuure........ you dont.......
* K-Ryan grins
<BigGayBill> im downloading a skaterboy getting rammed by two dongsbeen downloading for over a month on my 28.8
<TheBonsai> k/b him
<K-Ryan> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheBonsai> he was in other channels before
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<TheBonsai> just kick that idiot
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't do that without reason.
<dr_willis> TheBonsai,  he was even in #windows !!
<K-Ryan> Oh wow, that's what that does
<TheBonsai> dr_willis: arghl :>
<K-Ryan> I didn't realize it until just now that it would do what it does
<BigGayBill> Bonsai im not doing anything wrong you should stop being so mean
<Daisuke_Ido> but you are
<BigGayBill> IRC should be a friendly place for chatters
<Daisuke_Ido> you're alive, and that's wrong.
<Daisuke_Ido> was that out loud?
<dr_willis> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> :)
<TheBonsai> BigGayBill: tell that #bash, #haskell and all the channels i don't know
* Daisuke_Ido goes to his corner
<K-Ryan> BigGayBill: You need a hardware oriented channel, we're sorry except this room is for the operating system that goes by the name of Kubuntu. Come back when your hardware troubles have been resolved.
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Minataku> I'm hoping they hear a loud ding
<Minataku> They've usually answered by now
<BigGayBill> ok Ryan! I will go install that on my notebook. BRB
<K-Ryan> =)
<dr_willis> Im suprised you dont have hardware to sell him Minataku
* Hobbsee looks in
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Nice work
<K-Ryan> I got it =D
<Minataku> You're too late
<Daisuke_Ido> just missed him Hobbsee
<Minataku> I think the ops set us up
<K-Ryan> I'm laughing so hard
<K-Ryan> You wouldn't believe it
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(TheBonsai/#kubuntu) no staff member around :) kk, bye!
<K-Ryan> Anyone want to help me cure myself of boredom?
<CrunchyFerrett> Depends... how much jail time am I looking at?
<K-Ryan> However long it takes you to find something that I find interesting, or until you give up.
<CrunchyFerrett> Are you looking for Humor, Thought inspiring, or other?
<K-Ryan> I need something to keep me busy, but not something boring
<CrunchyFerrett> I found this the other day, and had 30 minutes or so of amusement,
<CrunchyFerrett> www.demotivators.com/viewall.html
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  it aint workign with wine for ,e
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: What happens? Just curious because I'm not "that" experienced with wine.
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  crashes with some 'wine crashed' error. ;)
<dr_willis> how detailed eh?
<K-Ryan> CrunchyFerrett: "There are no stupid questions, but there are a LOT of inquisitive idiots." ahahahahaha
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: I see the problem, Wine crashed!
<CrunchyFerrett> Success!
<K-Ryan> Indeed for the moment
<CrunchyFerrett> if only my broadcom card had similar success
<K-Ryan> Wireless?
<CrunchyFerrett> yup
<K-Ryan> I was working on my friend's laptop and he's got a Broadcom
<K-Ryan> It was a pain and I still never got it up and running
<CrunchyFerrett> Well, on the plus side, I manage a computer repair shop.
<CrunchyFerrett> I'll just keep stealing customers WiFi cards until I find one that works.
<K-Ryan> o.O
<davascript> laptop or desktop wifi card
<davascript> intel's work good
<CrunchyFerrett> laptop MiniPCI
<davascript> 2200bg :)
<K-Ryan> Aww man, this one is so mean
<K-Ryan> "Dreams: Dreams are like rainbows. Only idiots chase them."
<CrunchyFerrett> sadly, the 2200 came with this laptop. It died.
<davascript> sucks
<dr_willis> I recall some laptops haveing  bios  that would only allos specific wireless cards. :(
<CrunchyFerrett> Dell used to be pretty bad about that.
<davascript> intel wouldnt allow anyone to nix their cards
<evsophomore2009> If i wanted to add another stick of memory...i just move my original stick of memory over to the other slot, and add the new one the other slot right?
<K-Ryan> Add the other one in the left
<K-Ryan> That's what I would do
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<CrunchyFerrett> Does it matte?R
<CrunchyFerrett> Just stick it in
<evsophomore2009> Yes it does
<K-Ryan> How so?
<dr_willis> Hmm...   I got some 'MOD' videos from my camcorder. Cant find anything tha tcan play them
<dr_willis> file MOV004.MOD
<dr_willis> MOV004.MOD: MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex
<evsophomore2009> Well on Windows it screws with the memory
<dr_willis> aha - there we go. xine wins over vlc
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<K-Ryan> It didn't when I added
<evsophomore2009> idk how but it screwed my pc up
<K-Ryan> But then again, this is Kubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> Its never mattered in any system Ive worked on...
<K-Ryan> I doubt it was the memory
<CrunchyFerrett> Well, back in the 386 days it mattered...
<evsophomore2009> well i didnt do anything but take the memory out and move it
<evsophomore2009> But if it dosent matter on Kubuntu than who cares
<K-Ryan> Shouldn't
<evsophomore2009> Kay
<CrunchyFerrett> Shouldnt matter period.
<K-Ryan> "Individuality: Always remember that you are unique. Just like everybody else."
<CrunchyFerrett> Unless you've got a hosed up BIOS, or a bad port.
<evsophomore2009> Anyone here good with Limewire?
<K-Ryan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<K-Ryan> ;)
<davascript> moving memory around really isnt OS specific
<evsophomore2009> well i have Limewire and i have a problem
<evsophomore2009> same thing happend with Frostiwre
<K-Ryan> Get frostwire
<K-Ryan> Oh
<davascript> kubuntu, gentoo, windows  is all transparent its the mother board specs that matter
<K-Ryan> Shoot
<davascript> use rtorrent
<evsophomore2009> hmm All well dosent matter now  Davascript. But thanks for your intuition
<evsophomore2009> rtorrent?
<davascript> !rtorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<K-Ryan> ;)
<dewitt> what is the kubuntu side chat ID
<davascript> thanks
<K-Ryan> #kubuntu-offtopic
<K-Ryan> it's dead though, nobody ever talks
<davascript> this channel is kind of slow
<K-Ryan> the last message was over a half hour ago
<dewitt> thanks
<Minataku> And all conversations pushed to it also die
<K-Ryan> But try your luck
<K-Ryan> "Loneliness: If you find yourself struggling with loneliness, you're not alone. And yet you are alone. So very alone"
<dr_willis> we are all Busy Playing Death Worm
<K-Ryan> =)
<dr_willis> actually ive been copyingit and other stuff over to the laptop. :)
<dr_willis> NOW to try it
<K-Ryan> "Motivation: If a pretty poster and a cute saying are all it takes to motivate you, you probably have a very easy job. The kind robots will be doing soon."
<davascript> compiling a new kernel
<davascript> custom anyway
<evsophomore2009> Quick Question...the WINE channel is dead, but is it possible to use iTunes with Wine? i know i know "ew ew ew iTunes sucks, use amarok" but i want to buy songs on iTunes
<evsophomore2009> and i know amarok sells songs, but not songs i want
<K-Ryan> "Pressure: It can turn a lump of coal into a flawless diamond, or an average person into a perfect basketcase."
<davascript> i like that on
<K-Ryan> I like the loneliness one
<K-Ryan> No, this one is my favorite
<K-Ryan> "Procrastination: Hard work often pays off after time, but laziness always pays off now.
<K-Ryan> "
<davascript> make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<davascript> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<davascript> why cant you run make menuconfig on kubuntu
<davascript> i downloaded the 2.6.20 source and everything thinking that it was just because i was tryign to compile from the headers
<evsophomore2009> anyone?
<K-Ryan> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, that's all I've got
<evsophomore2009> ugh maan
<davascript> if you want to use wine and itunes you could possibly find some info from google
<davascript> its pretty popular and its linux specific not distro
<evsophomore2009> i seen that it is possible, but too confusing
<davascript>  some files might be in differetn places but you can always use slocate
<K-Ryan> Okay CrunchyFerrett I read 'em all
<davascript> wine sucks to setup
<CrunchyFerrett> kj
<K-Ryan> Now I'm bored again =P
<evsophomore2009> Well it was installed, and then when i clicked to open it it said it couldnt find the file
<K-Ryan> Yeah, almost a half hour there
<CrunchyFerrett> have you read today's UF?
<K-Ryan> What?
<CrunchyFerrett> User Friendly
<K-Ryan> User Friendly?
<CrunchyFerrett> oh dear lord.
<CrunchyFerrett> www.userfriendly.org
<CrunchyFerrett> start about 6 years back, and read until you're current.
<K-Ryan> lol
<CrunchyFerrett> actually. I havent read todays
<K-Ryan> It's funny
<CrunchyFerrett> rofl
<james> how do i load kde
<james> when i use the "start kde
<james> i get it but when i restart the computer it disappears
<davascript> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart] 
<davascript> - t ] 
<davascript> - the ] 
<CrunchyFerrett> startx ?
<K-Ryan> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20001222&mode=classic
<K-Ryan> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20001223&mode=classic
<dr_willis> 'startkde' from a x startup script
<dr_willis> startx reads several setting files, and perhaps the .xinitrc file for its startup
<dr_willis> Go Compile DeathWorm for Linux. :) its a amuseing game.
<K-Ryan> I'm hooked on user friendly
* dr_willis coughs up a DustBunnie
<K-Ryan> And I have 365x5 plus this year's to go
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  wait for the movie. :)
<dr_willis> well bbl ya all. Night
<CrunchyFerrett> Success!
<K-Ryan> I'm skipping around
<K-Ryan> So I'll have more for other times
<K-Ryan> But yeah
<K-Ryan> Until I find something better
<CrunchyFerrett> There are fewer things sweeter in the universe than UF
<CrunchyFerrett> ICHC is a close second.
<K-Ryan> ICHC?
<K-Ryan> Hah, here's a part in one box
<CrunchyFerrett> www.icanhascheezburger.com
<K-Ryan> "Researchers have discovered that a gene linked to the length of your ring finger is also linked to your facility with math-if your ring finger is longer than your index finger, you're likely math-bright"
<K-Ryan> I happen to be great with math and my ring finger is longer, go figure
<K-Ryan> ICHC has me laughing hysterically
<euphoria> hai
<K-Ryan> I euphoria
<K-Ryan> *Hi
<K-Ryan> CrunchyFerrett: I'm crying it's so funny
<CrunchyFerrett> glad you're enjoying it
<K-Ryan> Really, I'm crying
<K-Ryan> the style of the captions make it that much funnier
<TrueFX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TrueFX> how can i unlock it?
<TrueFX> yes mr bot
<K-Ryan> What were you trying to do?
<TrueFX> can u reply that
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> sudo apt-get install ruby
<K-Ryan> Close Adept and Synaptic
<TrueFX> nothing else is being installed
<TrueFX> no other konsole or adpet
<K-Ryan> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> Try that
<TrueFX> yep
<davascript> try sudo killall adept-manager
<davascript> err adept_manager
<TrueFX> thx guys
<K-Ryan> It works?
<davascript> has anyone in here compiled there own kenrl in ubunut
<davascript> ubuntu
<davascript> i would like to customize my configuration to suit my needs but i get errors when runnin make menuconfig
<klobster> 'sudo cd' returns sudo: cd: command not found
<klobster> why?
<K-Ryan> why would you want to root changedir?
<davascript> you shoudnt need to use sudo for cd
<K-Ryan> you just use cd
<klobster> I do if it's a root owned folder
<davascript> sudo is only used for command tat need root access
<davascript> no you should still be able to enter it  unless its only readable by permission not ownership
<K-Ryan> klobster: You should be able to cd into it without needing root
<K-Ryan> To modify stuff in there you'd need sudo
<davascript> if you have to just su to root then
<klobster> also of note, if I try to cd to my .hiddenrootdir and I try to use tab completion to finish the name it won't, but if I type sudo cd .hidden and then try tab completion it will auto complete the root owned hidden file.  strange, huh?
<K-Ryan> can you still cd into it without sudo though?
<klobster> k-ryan no i cannot.
<davascript> well thats in your bash_completion configuration
<K-Ryan> Strange
<TrueFX> hasan@kubuntu:~$ stardict
<TrueFX> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/home/hasan/.gnome2_private/': Operation not permitted
<TrueFX> what does that mean?
<TrueFX> i try to start stardict
<TrueFX> and that's the error i get
<TrueFX> how i can i permet it
<K-Ryan> Alright guys, it's too late for me
<K-Ryan> I'm out
<davascript> sudo chmod 0700 /home/hasan/.gnome2_private
<K-Ryan> Thanks CrunchyFerrett =P
<TrueFX> or is it that program stardict that should set it?
<davascript> try sudo stardict
<davascript> can you paste ls -l ~/ | grep .gnome  truefx
<davascript> the output i mean paste the output
<TrueFX> no output
<TrueFX> when i run that commands no output is producesd
<TrueFX> ls -l ~/ | grep .gnome
<davascript> can you paste ls -la ~/ | grep .gnome  truefx
<davascript> sorry i forgot the a
<davascript> lspecifically just the .gnome2_private line
<TrueFX> drwxr-xr-x  5 root  root     4096 2007-06-28 21:23 .gnome2
<TrueFX> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root     4096 2007-06-28 21:23 .gnome2_private
<davascript> drwx------  2 danny danny       1 2007-06-28 17:47 .gnome2_private
<TrueFX> do i have to change it manualle?
<davascript> are you root
<klobster> what files should I be backing up?  any suggestions or weblinks appreciated
<TrueFX> nope
<TrueFX> right now no
<TrueFX> that my own pc at home
<davascript> run thes commands
<TrueFX> no
<davascript> as root
<TrueFX> im not root
<TrueFX> ok
<davascript> cd /home/hasan && chmod 0700 .gnome* && chown -R hasan .gnome*
<davascript> just run that as root
<TrueFX> root@kubuntu:/home/hasan# stardict
<TrueFX> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<TrueFX> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<TrueFX> (stardict:6944): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<davascript> new erors ar fun
<davascript> try running it as hasan
<TrueFX> root@kubuntu:/home/hasan# ls -al /home/hasan/ |grep .gnome
<TrueFX> drwx------  5 hasan root     4096 2007-06-28 21:23 .gnome2
<TrueFX> drwx------  2 hasan root     4096 2007-06-28 21:23 .gnome2_private
<TrueFX> this is 8 line
<TrueFX> should i paste it?
<TrueFX> or is there a paste bot?
<TrueFX> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<TrueFX>   Major opcode:  144
<TrueFX>   Minor opcode:  3
<TrueFX>   Resource id:  0x0
<TrueFX> Failed to open device
<TrueFX> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<TrueFX>   Major opcode:  144
<TrueFX>   Minor opcode:  3
<TrueFX>   Resource id:  0x0
<TrueFX> Failed to open device
<davascript> seems like you shoudl run it form alt+F2
<TrueFX> ps aux|grep stardict|grep -v stardict
<TrueFX> no output
<TrueFX> i have run it from command line
<BluesKaj> ,morning
<TrueFX> pardon run dialog box
<TrueFX> i have seen loadin icon at the center of my screen
<TrueFX> it s still there
<TrueFX> it seems as if its stucked
<TrueFX> progress bar is not moving loading is written
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i print out the mac address on my system?
<TrueFX> and there is 2 grey box to the right of task bar
<TrueFX> but no icon on that
<TrueFX> can restart solve that problem?
<TrueFX> an old windows habit
<TrueFX> :)
<davascript> ifconfig | GREP HWaddr
<davascript> grep not GREP sorry
<davascript> it shoudlnt matter but i dont like to yell
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks davascript. i did ifconfig, didn't know what the HW address was that
<Admiral_Chicago> makes sense thought
<TrueFX> ?
<davascript> i dotn know TrueFX it seems its not connecting to X correctly
<sumigamer> guys when I switch workspaces in beryl it happens to fast....how do I slow it down so that I can watch the cube move around slowly??
<mo0osah> there's an option in beryl settings manager... but i don't know exactly where
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> how can i add and remove programs to and form start-up
<TrueFX> ?
<mo0osah> sumigamer: go to Desktop > Rotate Cube > Misc. Options > Rotation Speed :)
<mo0osah> !startup | TrueFX
<ubotu> TrueFX: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TrueFX> in kubuntu?
<sumigamer> mo0osah, thanks...it helped.
<mo0osah> TrueFX: Theres an addon called startup manager for kcontrol , you can get it from repos
<mo0osah> sumigamer: np :)
<davascript> in kde you can add scripts to ~/.kde/env to startup when you login
<TrueFX> can kmyfirewall prevent stardict of working correctly?
<TrueFX> davascript?
<davascript> i noticed mo0osahtalking about gnome
<sumigamer2> guys can the dolphin file manager be installed through adept??
<Admiral_Chicago> sumigamer2: on gutsy it can
<Admiral_Chicago> !info dolpin fiesty
<ubotu> Package dolpin does not exist in feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> its not in feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> i think...let me double check
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<sumigamer2> looks like I will have to compile it from source...
<Admiral_Chicago> sumigamer2: yea... :| or you could package it
<sumigamer2> Admiral_Chicago, whats that supposed to mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> create a .deb from source
<sumigamer2> how do i do that??
<Admiral_Chicago> sumigamer2: to be honest, it'll be a lot easier to install from source.
<Admiral_Chicago> just do that
<kiril> heloo
<kiril> I'm using Kubuntu 7.04
<kiril> but I have a big problem with my network
<kiril> can anyone help me
<kiril> ?
<kiril> pls
<Lynoure> kiril: it's hard to help you with that little detail known
<Lynoure> kiril: more people are likely to help you if you actually describe the problem. A big problem with network can be anything from no wifi to network overrun by worm traffic...
<kiril> ok
<kiril> now
<kiril> read carefully
<kiril> on every my opening some web pages
<kiril> ex. google.com
<kiril> I need to make pon dsl-provider
<kiril> in terminal
<kiril> beacuse in my browser is shown
<kiril> unknown host
<kiril> I'm using ADSL connection, Kubuntu 7.04 with Konqueror browsere
<kiril> browser*
<kiril> HELP ?!?
<TrueFX> how can i make a folder wrx by any user?
<jlund> kiril: I am not sure what you mean.
<^peter^> TrueFX either check out chmod, or use Konquerer
<kiril> jlund: OK
<kiril> now read carefuly
<Lynoure> kiril: Check your dns settings?
<kiril> I think there is timeout or something
<kiril> ?
<kiril> how can I check my dns settings
<kiril> ?
<kiril> I'm New
<jlund> TrueFX: Through the terminal or otherwise?
<kraut> moin
<TrueFX> terminal
<jlund> TrueFX: Do you know what the numbers mean? I can give you a full tutorial I just need to know how detailed to be :)
<jlund> Like the numbers for permissions
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> give me a tut
<TrueFX> very quickly
<TrueFX> i know numbers quite well
<TrueFX> ;)
<TrueFX> but i havent used linux for more than 6 years
<TrueFX> always windows
<jlund> Alright, so in Linux and Unix file permissions are assigned in three different sections.
<jlund> There are permissions for the user, the group, and everyone else.
<TrueFX> k
<TrueFX> reading
<jlund> In a terminal if you type 'ls -l' it will list the files. The first column will show something like '-rw-r--r--'
<jlund> Notice that there are three 'r's
<jlund> What this is saying is the the user has read write permissions, the group has read permissions, and everyone else had read permissions.
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> ugo
<TrueFX> rwx
<TrueFX> r w x
<jlund> The numbers correspond to permission levels
<TrueFX> i know that part
<TrueFX> who is the user
<jlund> 4 - Read permission | 2 - Write permission | 1 - Execute permission
<TrueFX> who is group
<jlund> Well ls -l will show you something like this:
<jlund> -rw-r--r-- 1 jlund jlund  12264811 2007-04-22 23:31 filename.txt
<jlund> The first jlund is the user, the second is the group, the next set of numbers is the file size in bytes, then the date and time, then the name
<jlund> So back to the numbers
<jlund> You add them up to get the level to where you want it.
<jlund> Have you ever seen a command like 'chmod 755 filename'?
<TrueFX> yep
<TrueFX> rwx rx rx
<jlund> Each number corresponds to one of the sections. The first 7 is for the user, the second 5 is for the group, the third 5 is for everyone else.
<jlund> Exactly
<jlund> So you add what you want. If you want just read and write but not execute then that is 4 (read) + 2 (write) = 6
<jlund> If you want to give that to everyone then it is chmod 666 filename.txt
<TrueFX> ok
<TrueFX> in fact i have formatted my linux 3 days ago
<jlund> Your question was how to make something read/write/execute for everyone from the terminal. That would be 'chmod 777 filename'
<jlund> Does that make sense with the numbers and the 3 permission level divisions?
<TrueFX> i have saved my home folder in another place
<TrueFX> after a fresh kubuntu installation i ve copied that folder back
<TrueFX> over my home partition
<TrueFX> now when i lance stardict
<TrueFX> it says it cannot configure
<TrueFX> some file
<TrueFX> does applications binaries has privilages
<TrueFX> are they like users?
<TrueFX> Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/stardict/preferences/dictionary/scan_selection' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<TrueFX> Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/stardict/preferences/dictionary/scan_selection' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<TrueFX> u see
<jlund> Did you copy them to a DVD or CD?
<Lynoure> TrueFX: not like users, unless you set a sticky bit. Otherwise they get the right of the user running them
<jlund> Burning software has a bad habit of setting files to be read-only on the disc.
<TrueFX> nope to windows nt partition
<Lynoure> s/sticky/suid or guid
<TrueFX> normally my windows is divided into 2 part
<TrueFX> windows and back_up
<TrueFX> so i  have copied my home to back_up on ntfs
<TrueFX> then back
<TrueFX> by forcing and overwriting
<Lynoure> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TrueFX> sorry a habit coz of msn messenger
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> my enter key is hyperactive i know
<jlund> TrueFX: Try this command. 'chmod -R 755 apps/stardict/'
<jlund> I have never used stardict (or even know what it is) so I am just shooting in the dark.
<fenrig> hi what is the official support channel for gutsy kubuntu
<eagles0513875> hobsee
<eagles0513875> *hobbsee
<eagles0513875> morning
<Hobbsee> hi eagles0513875
<NickPresta> there's nothing better than blasting your music at 3:45am with no one else home
<jlund> NickPresta: As long as it's good.
<hiyah> i need help on proftpd.. i installed it.. port forward 21 to my ip
<hiyah> but others jus couldn't ftp in, do i need to modify my hosts.deny and hosts.allow?
<hiyah> ftp localhost works shows proftpd
<jlund> hiyah: You are behind a firewall right?
<hiyah> yes
<jlund> Port 21 is actually only used to establish a control connection. All of the communication happens on other ports. So you need to open up a range of ports on your firewall and then configure proftpd to use that port range for PASV connections.
<jlund> I wish that I could tell you exactly how to do this but I use Pureftpd
<jlund> But the issue is with your firewall especially if you can connect on localhost
<hiyah> acutally
<hiyah> what i haf done is forward 23456 to port 21 on my computer
<hiyah> then i try to ftp 23456
<hiyah> i mean ftp using port 23456..but it still doesn't work
<jlund> Yeah, FTP doesn't work like SSH and other services do. It runs over multiple ports. You will have to open a range of ports on your firewall and configure the FTP daemon to use those.
<hiyah> oh, ok does it mean i need to add a service in /etc/services and also configure my proftpd daemon to use that port?
<pioner> !
<jlund> I'm simplifying it but it kind of works like this: You connect to an FTP on the control port and tell it what you want to do. "I want to send a file" your client says. "Great!" says the FTP server, "Connect to this port here and I'll be waiting."
<jlund> Or, your client says "I want to download a file from you." "Awesome," replies the FTP server, "I'll send it to you on this port here."
<jlund> So if you only have one port open it won't work.
<hiyah> multiple port..hmm
<jlund> You don't need to change anything in services. You need a firewall that works with FTP.
<hiyah> what is the port range i need to set in my firewall?
<jlund> It's not a standard. Again, I have never done this with proftpd so you may have to resort to some Google searches.
<jlund> All I can tell you is that this is a firewall issue.
<jlund> Sorry, I wish that I had a better answer for you!
<llutz> one who offers public ftp should at least know about using google
<hiyah> ok..i just don't understand the multi ports ;p
<ekekeke> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<julius> how do i run a bin file
<julius> and is there acommand to switch to desktop for kde
<darkrift411> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<hiyah> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hiyah> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<hiyah> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiyah> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hiyah> !proftpd
<llutz> hiyah: http://www.proftpd.org/
<hiyah> are there any log files for ftp connection or attempt to connect from outside?
<rixxon> Can I configure KNetworkManager to use DHCP except for DNS?
<rixxon> I want to use DHCP for IP configuration but manually configure DNS servers
<Hobbsee> !participate
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: ^
<arun> hey people
<rixxon> I only managed to temporarily change DNS servers, as soon as I reconnected with KNetworkManager it used the servers provided via DHCP again
<arun> i was wondering if there is a way to preview the files that are in a folder before actually opening the folder
<llutz> rixxon: are nameserver-entries in /etc/resolv.conf overridden by dhcp? if not, use them
<rixxon> llutz: NetworkManager overwrites resolv.conf
<rixxon> The whole thing.
<llutz> rixxon: i know why i hate that stuff :)
<Gartral> help, cant access repos
<rixxon> llutz: well, it is neat, but sometimes an annoyance...
<llutz> rixxon: networkmanager is too static in its options for me
<rixxon> llutz: i dislike how it takes over the interfaces, how it requires a DE, and as you say, how it has too static options
<rixxon> llutz: but when you don't need real interfaces and you are in a DE, it can be neat having that flexible icon in your tray
<llutz> rixxon: worst thing is that it can't handle static-ips (yet)
<arun> i was wondering if there is a way to preview the files that are in a folder before actually opening the folder.. like in windows, you can see little thumbnails of images, etc
<rixxon> llutz: I wish there were a genuine tool being as flexible
<euphoria> rawwwwr!
<euphoria> hai linux people
<euphoria> i've a problem getting beryl to load it's beautiful self by default when i start jubuntu
<euphoria> kubuntu*. someone told me some way to do it but it only starts sometimes, anyone know i can fix it? plz
<eagles0513875> euphoria have u asked in the #beryl channel
<euphoria> no nbot yet
<hiyah>  hi, i've set up proftpd in my computer.. i can do a ftp localhost and everyone locally can ftp in.. but not from the internet.. i had already portforward port 21 to my computer from the firewall.. what could be wrong?
<euphoria> some d00de in ubuntueffects told me a way but it not seem to work
<euphoria> i shall ask there thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob euphoria
<euphoria> they muyst be sleeping 8-}
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i havent really had a chance to play with setting up beryl to load at start up
<llutz> hiyah: http://www.proftpd.de/Active-Passive-Dokumentation.35.0.html
<arun> i was wondering if there is a way to preview the files that are in a folder before actually opening the folder.. like in windows, you can see little thumbnails of images, etc
<koudelka> how to change gateway on a networkinterface using ifconfig?
<koudelka> is that possible?
<ethemc> Tm_T: are u there
<koudelka> this is really wierd, all the linux distros i have tested works fine with my network, but with kubuntu it somehow gets a dhcp ip from my isps router
<koudelka> and i can't change that using the graphical, it dosen't work
<koudelka> i don't even understand how it can get that ip in the first place, i have a adsl connection
<koudelka> i should need to login using pppoe first
<jussi01> arun: there is an option in view iirc
<peyj> hello
<arun> ?
<IndianGUY29> whats gplv3 which is cauisng stirr these days?
<IndianGUY29> and is it goin to affect kubuntu in anyway?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hello
<|Zero|H|I|T|> can anyone help me please?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i just downloaded kubuntu
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and booted from there
<|Zero|H|I|T|> I liked it a LOT and i will probably use it as my main distro
<euphoria> koool
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but
<|Zero|H|I|T|> it cant see my windows partition
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i went somewhere at the menu about that
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i have to choose a mount point
<|Zero|H|I|T|> what should i choose?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> :S
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anyone that can help with that?
<darkrift411> |Zero|H|I|T|,
<darkrift411> wherever you want to mount it
<darkrift411> mine mounts in /media/sda1 but i think you can mount it elsewhere if you want
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i tried some places
<darkrift411> try /media/win
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and it would have error
<darkrift411> if that doesnt work, try to mount it on your desktop, lol
<|Zero|H|I|T|> but now i read something at the documents that can help
<darkrift411> /home/YOURNAME/Desktop/win
<|Zero|H|I|T|> thats what i am going to do then
<|Zero|H|I|T|> kubuntu supports all hp printers?
<darkrift411> no idea
<|Zero|H|I|T|> there is this tool
<|Zero|H|I|T|> to use HP printers
<|Zero|H|I|T|> it must work with my model but it has error
<koudelka> how to change the gateway when the graphical tool isn't working?
<alie> hallo all
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hey
<_4strO> koudelka: with de "route" command
<koudelka> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth1
<koudelka> that's what i did
<koudelka> as root
<koudelka> no errors but it dosen't show anything when i do check route
<gemidjy> how can I get the default kcontrol in Kubuntu ? (I need some modules that now are not there) :/
<HymnToLife> gemidjy, kcontrol ?
<HymnToLife> koudelka, try to drop the "eth1"
<emonkey-p> K > run > kcontrol
<emonkey-p> if it's not installed: sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<gemidjy> HymnToLife: control ceonter
<gemidjy> emonkey-p: I know that, but it is not with all the modules I need
<HymnToLife> yeah, I mean, just type kcontrol in a terminal
<HymnToLife> (or in the Run dialog)
<HymnToLife> then the modules aren't installed maybe ?
<HymnToLife> all my modules are here, but I'm running a plain KDE, not Kubuntu
<f3k> salut ^^
<koudelka> dosen't work with route
<koudelka> lol wierd that the network should be so messedup with kubuntu when it works with everyother distro i have tested
<dromer> wth, my desktop is turned off? it was on when I left the house, now I can't even ssh to it anymore ..
<dromer> or the damn dhcp changed my ip again ..
<jussi01> dromer: probably that last one...
<dromer> jussi01: hope so :P
<dromer> now if I could only remember the other IP I kept getting the other time ..
<jussi01> lol
<icecruncher> where do I have to edit a file to add a directory of custom made scripts?
<yeniklasor> Can I backup in "Kontact" informations?
<ardchoille> icecruncher: You can make a ~/bin directory, put your scripts there and add that dir to your $PATH.
<icecruncher> ardchoille: how with $PATH?
<ardchoille> icecruncher: Once you've made the dir and added your scripts, open a terminal and do:PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<icecruncher> ardchoille: thnks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<mictian> Can anybody help me to install NVidia drivers to my system?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | mictian
<ubotu> mictian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mictian> thanx)
<spawn57> is the latest kernel patch 2.6.20-15 or 2.6.20-16?
<Ace2016> you mean in the repo?
<elbing> anyone have used vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux succesfully in kubuntu?
<Ace2016> 2.6.21.5 is the latest stable kernel
<hiyah> in proftpd, how do u set a user can upload only, but cannot download?
<spawn57> you use the limit tags to disable get and retr and any other download commands
<hiyah> but i only want it for a particular user
<hiyah> is limit tag universal?
<spawn57> yeah, i don't think you can seperate like that
<spawn57> you might have to figure something out, one thing that comes to mind are fake permissions
<spawn57> or you can set up a virtual host for taht one user
<hiyah> ic.. virtual host
<hiyah> where can i get more help on it?
<Darkrift> is there a startup folder like in windows?
<Darkrift> i want to add certain things to autostart and forgot how
<Darkrift> i know there is a command line way
<Lynoure> Darkrift: ~/.kde/Autostart, I think
<hiyah> another question is, is there any way to limit the space for individual user to be allow to upload in proftpd?
<tepsipakki> hey, is there a known bug about automounting not working in feisty when inserting media (cdrom, usb..)?
<bsiva> hi
<bsiva> hi any one from singapore???
<hiyah> me
<bsiva> hi hiyah, are u from singapoe
<Hobbsee> tepsipakki: i think so
<tepsipakki> Hobbsee: ok, that's good, I think ;)
<hiyah> yes
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<tepsipakki> Hobbsee: removing .kde* helped for me, it seems
<Hobbsee> tepsipakki: right
<miltos> what's the appropriate program to unrar rar archivers in Kubuntu?
<yeniklasor> How can I remove window borders?
<yeniklasor> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<HanzZ> yeniklasor: heh :) i have non-english version :) but right click on window header -> Advanced -> Without border
<miltos> yeniklasor: I've already installed rar unrar via apt but I don't know how to handle them ...which program?
<yeniklasor> miltos ark
<miltos> yeniklasor: I've got a series of password protected files and I don't know how to handle them through ark (I know the password)...
<miltos> I've got a series of password protected files and I don't know how to handle them through ark (I know the password)...
<Kuhrscher> Hi, anyone responsible for the kmplayer packages (Gutsy) in here?
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_ ? jpatrick?
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: yup ?
<Kuhrscher> Hi, it's that kmplayer moved from main to universe, right?
<Tonio_> yup
<Kuhrscher> So translations are not handled by Rosetta anymore, right?
<Tonio_> the standalone player, not the konq plugin
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> that's the point still feisty
<ILovePlankton> In my kmenu there are a couple of submenus that will not appear, does anyone know how I can fix that? they are games, edutainment, development, and science and math
<Kuhrscher> But the last releases in Gutsy don't contain the upstream translations dirctly...
<Kuhrscher> But they should be included in the kmplayer package or not?
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_: But they should be included directly in the kmplayer package instead or not?
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_: Atm no translation gets installed at all...
<TrueFX> ive just installed editpad
<TrueFX> but its binary is is under my home directory
<TrueFX> and i want to lounch it by alt+f2
<TrueFX> how can i do that?
<TrueFX> can i do that without adding its installation directory to my path?
<TrueFX> by creating a symbolic link in my /usr/bin directory to this binary?
<ardchoille> TrueFX: You can create a link or you can put the full path into the alt+f2 dialog
<marko>  /j #ubuntu
<marko> sorry
<icecruncher> how can i get thunderbird 2?
<msetim> Hi guys
<msetim> I have the Keyspan URM-17A Express Remote Control and I would like to use it, what I need to do to configure it?
<paolo_> Hi. in a multithread context, if a thread sets errno, another thread reads this value?
<paolo_> Hi. in a multithread context, if a thread sets errno, does another thread read this value?
<dhq_> can anyone help me  with rsync
<omega> i'm back whit the same question
<omega> i was forced to leave the chat
<omega> but now i have the time
<omega> to looking for an answear
<omega> why doesn't play my central satelite
<sa> hey everyone
<sa> I have a problem with the adept installer that I have tried to look up on the internet without success
<omega> from a 5.1 system logitech
<omega> x530 logitech
<omega> any one?
<sa> tired of looking for a solution so I logged on to #kubuntu
<sa> i tried to install java applications through adept installer
<sa> then i restarted the computer
<sa> everytime i try to open the adept installer program I get the following warning:
<sa> another process is using the packaging system database (robably some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please clos ethe other application before using this one
<sa> but there is no other application open that I can see
<sa> anyone know what the problem can be?
<diblaazo> [sa]  There is another adept process running in the background,  just look for and kill that process
<diblaazo> [sa]  ps -elf | grep adept, then kill -9 <process id.
<sa> diblaazo: no, i cannot find any...last time i exited adept installer though, I had to terminate it cause it had a problem exiting
<sa> i restarted the computer but it still says a process is running
<diblaazo> what does ps -elf show you
<sa> diblaazo: what is that? sorry, I am a linux noob
<sa> diblaazo: do I write that in konsole?
<diblaazo> [sa]  yeah
<sa> diblaazo: it shows a lot of things
<diblaazo> and look for someting like adept, I have seen this when I have turned on automatic downloading of updats
<sa> ok
<sa> diblaazo: Yeah, found one adept
<sa> should I grep it
<sa> diblaazo: should i grep it? what is the <process id?
<diblaazo> kill -9 <process id>
<sa> diblaazo: what is the <process id>
<sa> diblaazo: ?
<entwisi> hi there
<entwisi> I'm having a few issues with sound on my Acer laptop. I had it working a week ago but it has stopped working again
<entwisi> Amarok shows it as playing (i.e teh graphic equaliser is working to teh music)
<azzco> I've got a nvidia driver problem... works great when I restart X but when I reboot it mismatches
<sa> diblaazo: it is not working
<dromer> jussi01: hmm, weird, now I can log in just fine ..
<diblaazo> ps -elf | grep adept
<sa> diblaazo: I did that
<sa> diblaazo: and then?
<diblaazo> then kill -9 number in second colum
<jussi01> dromer: heh
<diblaazo> thats if adept is still running
<dromer> jussi01: not that I need it that badly, I just installed Firefox portable to my usb-stick ;P (normally I x-forward my home FF)
<sa> diblaazo: i am writing both sudo kill -9 <5840> and kill -9 <5840>
<sa> diblaazo: getting the error: unexpected token 5840
<diblaazo> you need to do " sudo kill -9 5840"
<jussi01> dromer: way to complex for me... ;)
<sa> diblaazo: So sorry
<diblaazo> about what ?
<faidillinger> could anyone tell me whats a good software for creating music under kubuntu
<faidillinger> ??
<jussi01> faidillinger: recording?
<sa> diblaazo: about my stupid questions hehe
<faidillinger> jussi01: no, creating
<diblaazo> dont worry
<jussi01> faidillinger: I suggest you have a look at ubuntu studio
<faidillinger> jussi01: thx, i will google for ubuntu studio. ;)
<jussi01> faidillinger: www.ubuntustudio.org
<faidillinger> jussi01: thx
<jussi01> faidillinger: and #ubuntustudio
<sumigamer> guys when I ./configure dolphin it gives me the foll error:- checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<jussi01> sumigamer: just use the edgy deb, it works fine
<jussi01> sumigamer: it sounds like you are using the dolphin for kde 4
* jussi01 likes dolphin
<sumigamer> juss01, i thought dolphin had to compiled from source.....  i am using Kubuntu feisty
<faidillinger> jussi01: thx, but can i install ubuntustudio on kubuntu, or is it a different distribution ?
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: you need to install the "kdelibs4-dev" package.
<dromer> jussi01: naw, x-forwarding is sweet :)
<TeraDyne> kdelibs5-dev* sorry.
<jussi01> faidillinger: you can install the packages and such, but yes its a different distro
<faidillinger> jussi01: ok
<faidillinger> jussi01: thx
<jussi01> faidillinger: its gnome based
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, I am using kde 3.5.6..do I still need to install kdelibs4-dev??
* jussi01 is an ubuntustudio contributor
<sa> diblaazo: i am restarting the computer. let me see if it works
<sa> diblaazo: thanks alot for your help
<diblaazo> okay
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: kdelibs4-dev installs the kde3 development librarys
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, how big is it??
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: and kdelibs5-dev installs the kde4 dev libraries
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: not sure. It's a metapackage that "depends" on the dev packages.
<sumigamer> is there no way I can get a deb for dolphin or install it from the repos??/
<javierf> hi every body there.... I hope someone can guide to get my vnc4server running.
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: You could always try the deb that was built for edgy, like jussi01 suggested.
<javierf> well.... I'm using feisty amd64 and I started vncserver uncommenting first two lines as indicate in some forum but it only shows a solid gray background
<jussi01> sumigamer: i used the deb from here: http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/download.html and it works perfectly
<jussi01> its 1 version old, but is still great
<sumigamer> jussi01, does this deb has some less features or something like that??
<TeraDyne> !info dolphin | sumigamer
<ubotu> sumigamer: dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<jussi01> huh...
<jussi01> i didnt know it was in the repos
<TeraDyne> jussi01: I didn't either until I checked the bot.
<jussi01> sumigamer: sudo apt-get dolphin
<jussi01> sumigamer: sudo apt-get install dolphin
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> sorry
<jussi01> the second one
<javierf> Hi..... someone could help me please about a vncserver problem?
<jussi01> heh, the deb on the site i gave is the same as the repos
<sumigamer> jussi01, thanks . I got it from the repos and it is works great.
<jussi01> sumigamer: :)
* TeraDyne wishes he had that much luck trying to make a SeaMonkey package.
<jussi01> heh
<sumigamer2> can anybody please tell me how to install a window border in KDE??
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aroo> What can I do when "rm" returns "Argument list too long"? I assume it's because there's a ton of files in this folder I'm trying to remove
<sumigamer2> I still dont get it how do I  install these darned borders...
<jussi01> aroo: not trying to be smart, but have you read man rm ?
<jussi01> sumigamer2: what exactly do you mean by borders?
<msetim>  I installed Kubuntu AMD 64 bit, but I'm have problems with flash 9.0, I was looking for solution and many site says to use  nspluginwrapper -i to convert the plugin. But when the nspluginwrapper says that libflash isn't NAPI compability
<aroo> jussi01: yes
<sumigamer2> jussi01, you know where the controls for the window are located...
<jussi01> yes...
<javierf> <aroo>: try readin it http://www.karkomaonline.com/article.php/20050107132703451
<aroo> thx
<sumigamer2> more approriately, they should be called window decorations...
<jussi01> sumigamer2: and they have disappeared?
<jussi01> sumigamer2: are you using beryl?
<javierf> someone knows if there is a specific problen on feisty amd64 and vncserver??
<gemidjy> how can I know which restricted modules/drivers are being loaded when "Loading restricted modules" executes ?
<gemidjy> which non-free modules actually
<msetim> somebody know how can I solve my problem?
<icecruncher> in thunderbired 2 in the backports?
<icecruncher> *bird
<tony_> Hello. Which MYSQL should I install ? client or server ? I am new to Mysql , PHP, Apache , installed PHP5, Apahe2 , but cant figure which mysql5 i need in order to start installing few script and learning about them
<sumigamer2> jussi01, my problem is that even though I select  a window decoration from the list, it never actually gets applied,,,,,,
<TeraDyne> tony_: server depends on client, so you'll end up installing both.
<tony_> ok, i installed client but in adapt it shows that server is not installed
<tony_> should i install server ? this might install the client ?
<javierf> hello.... how can i get vncserver fully running? known problems at amd64?
<jussi01> sumigamer2: jump into #ubuntu-effects and ask there
<TeraDyne> tony_: yes, install server. Client will be automaticly installed.
<tony_> Thank you .. :)
<TeraDyne> sumigamer2: are you talking baout the window decorations in kWin (KDE default window manager) or beryl?
<TeraDyne> about*
<dhq_> can anyone guide me of rsync
<icecruncher> is tehre any place where I can get thunderbird 2.deb? getdeb.net does not have them
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, I am talking about Kwin...
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my microphone to work? Or maybe get recognized? Sound Recorder doesn't playback what I try to record.
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, I am talking about Kwin...
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: ok.
<sumigamer> and how do I change the K menu logo??
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: can't find anything on google about installing new themes, other than compiling it. As for the K menu logo...
<sumigamer> that K logo isnt exactly so beautiful.....
<gemidjy> how can I get default KDE control center in Kubuntu ?
<TeraDyne> gemidjy: Alt+F2 and run "kcontrol"
<gemidjy> TeraDyne: yes I know how to start Kubuntu's edited KControl, I need default entries
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, you found something about the K logo??
<TeraDyne> gemidjy: "kcontrol" is the original control center. the edited one is a different command
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: nothing. there's a post asking the same question on the forums that shows up, but it's unanswered.
<gemidjy> TeraDyne: if so, where is Power management in kcontrol and IBM Thinkpad entry ?
<HayaBusa> sorry for this stupid quetion, but what is the command to start and stop MYSQL server ? :|
<thebosch> goede middag
<Lynoure> HayaBusa: /etc/init.d/mysqld start   I bet
<Lynoure> HayaBusa: and stop, for stopping
<HayaBusa> thanks. i was missing the d at the end of mysql .. will try it now
<sumigamer> TeraDyne, a forum says that the logo resides at /usr/share/apps/kicker/pixmpaps, but the pixmaps folder doesnt exist in the kubuntu installation...
<Lynoure> HayaBusa: I'm not sure about the d, on debian I have no d, though
<Lynoure> HayaBusa: you'll need to put  sudo  in the front
<HayaBusa> thanks it workd without the "d" .. i was missing the / behind the "etc" ..
<gilles> hi does anyone knows if there exists an open source firmware for the ipod nano (2nd gen) ??
<gilles> as far as i know ipodlinux does not support 2nd generation ipod nanos
<HayaBusa> is there a reason that adept manager keep failing to start ?????
<TeraDyne> gemidjy: it looks as if there are kcontrol modules that you have to install for the thinkpad stuff. That's what everything on google is telling me.
<TeraDyne> !info tpctl | gemidjy
<ubotu> gemidjy: tpctl: ThinkPad hardware configuration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.17-2 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 300 kB (Only available for i386)
<TeraDyne> gemidjy: I found that, but I can't find what package will install the kcontrol module.
<grul> !kdevelop
<grul> !ati
<The_Machine> !roflcopter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roflcopter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> sumigamer: /usr/share/(theme)/(size)/kmenu.png where  (theme) is the current theme, crystalsvg by default, and (size) is the size of the icon.
<javierf> !vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* TeraDyne is about to go nuts trying to make a SeaMonkey package...
<jhutchins> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<javierf> bye
<aaroncampbell> Is there a light-weight gui text editor?  I usually use vi, but I'm looking for something with a gui, and it seems that all I have is OOo Writer, which is a bit much
<dany_21a> aaroncampbell: e.g.: kate
<aaroncampbell> yeah, looks like I have that installed too
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: there is x version of vim, too
<dr_willis> dozens of text editors out
<dr_willis> i tend to use gvim mainly :)
<dr_willis> or fte
<dr_willis> I like fte.
<TeraDyne> !info vim-gtk | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: vim-gtk: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1 (feisty), package size 905 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<TooEarly> i'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn, and when I use firefox and go to digg.com (or other sites that use JS) it goes extremely slow. anyone know what i could do?
<TeraDyne> aaroncampbell: that should suit your need.
<icecruncher> dr_willis: what is fte?
<dr_willis> !info fte
<ubotu> fte: Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.0-1.4 (feisty), package size 87 kB, installed size 332 kB
<dr_willis> a text editror.
<icecruncher> cool
<icecruncher> thnks
<icecruncher> lol
<dr_willis> A little Odd compared to most of the others.. but i like it.
<dr_willis> Its little.. and fast.. and works the same in console as X.
<dr_willis> Or at least it used to - havent used it in ages
<faidillinger> TooEarly: well i have no problem with firefox when i go to digg.com. it works like a charm
<faidillinger> TooEarly: i am also running feisty
<icecruncher> I don't ming old. lol fast has priority
<TooEarly> faidillinger: i had the same problem with opensuse, firefox always froze and ran extremely slow when i ran a page with JS
<TooEarly> i don't know what it is
<aaroncampbell> TeraDyne: I fired up adept, added the vim-gtk package, but didn't see it in my menu anywhere, so I ran vim.gtk from a terminal, but just got plain old vim
<faidillinger> faidillinger: i have absolutely no clue since it is running very well on my computer
<faidillinger> TooEarly: but dont you get a slow script warning ??
<TooEarly> nope
<TooEarly> no warnings or anything
<faidillinger> hmmm
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: try running evim instead
<TooEarly> when i use opera, i can browse digg pretty smoothly.. but still occasionally slow
<aaroncampbell> Lynoure: not a valid command.  whereis evim shows nothing
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: weird, but then again I'm not on ubuntu now...
<dr_willis> vi is the 'must learn'  editor. :)
<aaroncampbell> dr_willis: I use vi regularly.  I'm looking for something light-weight with a nice simple gui that I can recommend for someone else here...Even something like notepad on windows (no formatting needed, just text, open, save, close, etc)
<dr_willis> !find notepad
<ubotu> Found: gnotepad+, gnotepad+-help
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !find editor
<ubotu> Found: emacs, emacs21, emacs21-nox, gconf-editor, kimagemapeditor (and 34 others)
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my nvidia driver (kubuntu released) and everything feels "slower".  Any suggestions?   Graphics related things
<dany_21a> aaroncampbell: or maybe look at "nano"
<The_Machine> Even if i shut beryl off, etc. and i'm using Kwin.  Everything's dragging..
<aaroncampbell> dany_21a: nano is still all keyboard...think "mouse"
<dr_willis> sudo apt-cache search  editor | grep editor
<dr_willis> shows several dozen.. many of which ive never even hear dof.
<dr_willis> !info axe
<ubotu> axe: An editor for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.1.2-15 (feisty), package size 133 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Lynoure> aaroncampbell: kate, kwrite
<marko> need help
<grul> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<TooEarly> aaroncampbell: scite
<dr_willis> xjed - editor for programmers (x11 version)
<dr_willis> xjove - X11-Frontend for jove - a compact, powerful editor
<marko> i clicket someting don't know what and now the pult you know... when i had a program open i don't see it under there..
<marko> please help me
<aaroncampbell> thanks Lynoure and TooEarly I'll check them out
<Lynoure> marko: what's the pult?
<dr_willis> 'the pult' ?
<marko> wait i will do a screenshoot
<icecruncher> aaroncampbell: mousepad?
<Blu3> what can i try to get knetworkmanager to see my network devices again?  eth0 and eth1 exist just fine but knm is reporting no nw. device found
<marko> Lynoure, i mean that there are no programs... you understand ?http://shrani.si/files/posnetek311370g.png
<dr_willis> the 'tea' editor seems nice and small
<dr_willis> !info tea
<ubotu> tea: text editor with syntax highlighting & UTF support. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.4-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 161 kB, installed size 456 kB
<dr_willis> bbl
<CrunchyFerrett> !ubotu
<icecruncher> !info mousepad
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 652 kB
<marko> help ?????
<grul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<virusurbano> hello
<grul> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<grul> GE MIG
<wsjunior> i would like to execute the commad: ati-config --set-powerstate=1 everytime i switch to battery mode, how can i do this?
<wsjunior> to save some battery life of my laptop
<yeniklasor> When I press "K-->Log out" there is only one option (log out). Seems like windows has a virus? there is screenshot http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/7070/picture1ds2.jpg
<wsjunior> yeniklasor: are u using beryl/xgl?
<yeniklasor> no
<yeniklasor> wsjunior : beryl is not active
<wsjunior> thats because xgl runs over x so u need to logout to control the x session
<GaryvdM> Please will someone help me. I have installed PostgreSQL on my kubuntu edgy box, but when I try run pg_ctl, it says Command not found. Where would pg_ctl normaly be installed on the fs?
<wsjunior> yeniklasor: actually beryl doesnt need to be active, the problem is to have xgl over x. if this is not ur case i cant help :/
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> yesterday i installed a program called 'Flock' but i can't find it in my K menu. If i hit alt F2 it doesn't react to 'Flock'
<jermain> is there anyway i can still find it?
<yeniklasor> wsjunior : "have xgl over x" what does it mean? Must I remove beryl? I will, what you say?
<wsjunior> try to do: ps aux | grep X
<wsjunior> if this is ur case then u should see a X session and a Xgl session
<yeniklasor> root      5108  1.3  3.2  37968 33792 tty7     SLs+ 16:31   1:27 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<yeniklasor> 1000      8190  0.0  0.0   2888   768 pts/2    R+   18:15   0:00 grep X
<Lynoure> jermain: you might have to add it to menu manually
<jermain> Lynoure: i'd like to, but i cant find it :(
<jhutchins_lt> jermain: dpkg -L flock should show you what was installed where.
<jermain> th jhutchins
<jermain> *ty
<akrus> hello everyone
<jermain> gasp,.. it says its not installed.. Maybe i did something wrong when i installed it
<akrus> does someone have active IPB subscription? :D
<jermain> thanks guys
<yeniklasor> wsjunior | What must I do :'(
<jermain> this channel never lets me down :)
<yeniklasor> When I press "K-->Log out" there is only one option (log out). Seems like windows has a virus? there is screenshot http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/7070/picture1ds2.jpg   Help please.
<HayaBusa> hey guys, I created a database in mysql, i need to move two files there, but I Have no permission to do so , how can i move files to this locked folder ??? thanks
<Yorokobi> HayaBusa, what are the files? SQL dumps or something else? Why would you want to move them to (I presume) /var/lib/mysql?
<HayaBusa> yes, they are sql dumps , is part of the course on learning mysql , those needed to create the tables
<HayaBusa> and yes, the db was cerated in /var/lib/mysql
<Yorokobi> HayaBusa, you need to import the dump files, not move them in the file system
<HayaBusa> i guess i need to execute the files right from the db in order to create the tables ???
<Yorokobi> HayaBusa, IIRC: mysql -u username -p database < dumpfile (You should google that, just to be sure)
* Yorokobi is a PostgreSQL person :)
<leomcabral> i installed ubuntu from liveCd, after i did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and selected kdm as my login interface manager, but i cant login (X restart and kde did not appear). I took a look at ~/.xsession-errors and a message 'can not find profile for login leomcabral'.
<BluesKaj> yeniklasor, you have to logout then at the prompt ctrl+x to exit and reboot
<leomcabral> what i have to do
<leomcabral> ?
<GaryvdM> Yorokobi: Please will you help me with a Postgre problem?
<HayaBusa> i need to give a full path to .sql file to create the structure. i have to figure how i can do that . hehe. thanks
<Yorokobi> GaryvdM, I may be able to. Whatcha need?
<GaryvdM> I installed Postgre through adept. But when I type in pg_ctl in the console, it say command not found.
<GaryvdM> Where would pg_ctl normaly be in the fs?
<Yorokobi> GaryvdM, Debian/Ubuntu doesn't use pg_ctl, use /etc/init.d/postgres-?? instead
<GaryvdM> oh
<leomcabral> i installed ubuntu from liveCd, after i did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and selected kdm as my login interface manager, but i cant login (X restart and kde did not appear). I took a look at ~/.xsession-errors and a message 'can not find profile for login leomcabral'.
<leomcabral> what i have to do?
<henri_> does someone know how the moodbar thing in Amarok works? I see no moodbars nowhere :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the moment when i attempt to compile cedega from source.
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never had much luck, but what the heck
<DaSkreech> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dotwood> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dotwood> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> henri_, open amarok/pl/general/click on moodbar
<GaryvdM> Thanks Yorokobi. That works.
<Yorokobi> GaryvdM, yw
<user_> kllk
<user_> ioioo
<wsjunior> is there any tool to control which services are started at boot?
<leomcabral> i installed ubuntu from liveCd, after i did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and selected kdm as my login interface manager, but i cant login (X restart and kde did not appear). I took a look at ~/.xsession-errors and a message 'can not find profile for login leomcabral'. What I have to do to fix this?
<henri_> BluesKaj: what? i dont see any moodbars to click on :-)
<user_> tut esti ktoto russs
<user_> kak skacati mu cerez linux???????????/
<Daisuke_Ido> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> henri_, click on the moodbar package , that takes you to the moodbar wensite where you can download and install
<leomcabral> any one?
<jhutchins_lt> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Yorokobi> leomcabral, does KDM start?
<wsjunior> what is the kubuntu tool to control which services are started at boot?
<HayaBusa> how can i execture .sql file ???
<leomcabral> Yorokobi: yes
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: Tell us what DOES happen.
<HayaBusa> in the book says execute the creat.sql file .. but not much info on syntax
<HayaBusa> execture = execute :|
<jhutchins_lt> HayaBusa: Do you have a .sql file that you wish to import to a database?
<HayaBusa> Yes
<HayaBusa> it called, create.sql
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: the system starts, kdm open, i put my login and password, press ENTER, the screen get black and returns to kdm
<jhutchins_lt> The syntax is mysql -u<user> -p < create.sql
<henri_> BluesKaj: sorry but i have this thing so far out... I already installed the moodbar package with apt-get install moodbar and checked the box to use moodbars in Amarok settings
<Yorokobi> leomcabral, yes, what happens when you try logging in. Do you get Gnome? In the default KDM display there's a graphic that looks like a drop-down menu, click it then "Sessions" and pick KDE
<leomcabral> Yorokobi: neither gnome or kde starts
<user_> mu
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: Try ctrl-alt-f1, which will put you in a console.  See what happens if you try to log in there.
<Daisuke_Ido> that didn't go well.
<Daisuke_Ido> several pages of errors in make :(
<henri_> BluesKaj: but now i dont know where to look for moodbars :-)
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: that's not good.
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: i did this, and i saw i my .xsession-erros a message telling that my user have no profile
<Daisuke_Ido> TeraDyne: tell me about it
<Daisuke_Ido> going to go through configure's output (which gave no errors) and see if there's anything i might be missing
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: You mean you wer able to log in in console and look at the files, correct?
<metbsd> how do i install pidgin
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: yes
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: You might try creating a new user and check to see if that user can log in.
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: i tried, same thing
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: You may also try moving the .kde in your home directory.
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: Ok, then it's the login mechanism that can't access the password file.
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: it access the password file
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: if i try a non existing user or password it fails and tell me that the password or user are incorrect
<Daisuke_Ido> WARNING:  Make.rules.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: Well, it's failing to access something.  The only thing I can think of that "profile" would be would be the user information in the password file.
<Daisuke_Ido> that ^^ doesn't look good
<jhutchins_lt> Daisuke_Ido: What are you building.
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: perhaps if you were to remove and reinstall kdm.
<Daisuke_Ido> cedega
<Daisuke_Ido> cvs
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: maybe it's a bug, one friend of mine have the same problem
* TeraDyne is still trying to make a SeaMonkey package. Now on day 3, attempt 75
<jhutchins_lt> leomcabral: No, something about your installation is broken.
<leomcabral> jhutchins_lt: I remove kdm (with purge) and installed it again, and still not working
<leomcabral> i'll try again, i'll be back soon
<julius> for people who installed kubuntu from a kubuntu disc, does firefox use the gnome file browser?
<julius> cause it does for me :(
<GaryvdM> How do you tell the difference? (I'm a noob)
<grul> !Music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> hey, does anyone know a nice program for producing music under ubuntu?
<julius> open firefox and press ctrl + O, if you get a goddamn ugly file browser then im not the only one :p
<julius> grul: have a look at the pre packaged software list for ubuntu studio
<julius> should have some good things there
<GaryvdM> Oh yes - it has the green/brown folder icons
<TeraDyne> !ubuntu-studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<grul> ardour, hmm mm hmm
<WaxyFresh> the kubuntu feisty install cd stops loading at 11% any ideas?
<icecruncher> my kopete menu disapeared, how can i get it bck?
<TeraDyne> WaxyFresh: Did you try running the "Check CD For Defects" option at the boot menu?
<TeraDyne> icecruncher: try Ctrl + M
<marko> i need help... quickly i can't see no program here http://shrani.si/files/posnetek311370g.png
<Daisuke_Ido> well, the compile hasn't crashed like john denver yet, so i'm happy
<marko> please
<WaxyFresh> TeraDyne: that stops at 11% also
<icecruncher> TeraDyne: :) thnks lol
<grul> julius, thanks
<TeraDyne> WaxyFresh: Sounds like a defective cd. Did you do an md5sum check before burning it?
<Daisuke_Ido> marko: bummer.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been happening occasionally
<marko> bummer?
<marko> what do you mean?:o
<TeraDyne> marko: right click on the panel and select "add applet to panel". Find the "Taskbar" option and double-click it.
<WaxyFresh> tera no
<Daisuke_Ido> TeraDyne: this is happening way too frequently for that to be the case every time
<WaxyFresh> TeraDyne: no how do i?
<TeraDyne> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<marko> wtf
<marko> i will just reboot
<marko> :(
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: I know. It sounds like a bug that's removing the taskbar.
<Daisuke_Ido> how about logging out and back in
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of rebooting
<marko> rebopoting
<marko> :D
<marko> rebooting*
<Daisuke_Ido> idiot.
<grul> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Daisuke_Ido> i know that's not very nice, but until they wrap their heads around the fact that this isn't windows...  my sympathy well is dry
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: yep
<TeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: agreed.
<Daisuke_Ido> rebooting isn't the be-all-end-all of solutions, and 95% of the time isn't even necessary!
* Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<ksivaji> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ksivaji> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TeraDyne> XD, knows about ext3, but not ext2.
<WaxyFresh> dromer: did you get my pm?
<dromer> WaxyFresh: no, have you registered?
<WaxyFresh> oops i sent that in the wrong Chanel.
<dromer> hehe
<TeraDyne> XD
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: well in win it is often a solution
<icecruncher> :)
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: It's so messed up there is no other option
<TeraDyne> icecruncher: I'm speaking form experience when I say this, but, in windows, the solutions tend to create more problems, rebooting included.
<TeraDyne> from*
<icecruncher> TeraDyne: true, but often frustration build up, at least for me and some of my friends, the reset button is quick and easy
<icecruncher> lol
<WaxyFresh> TeraDyne: md5 checks out
<TeraDyne> WaxyFresh: I'm not sure then. Try asking on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<TeraDyne> WaxyFresh: There should be a subforum called "Installation"
<WaxyFresh> TeraDyne: no boot options you might suggest?
<GaryvdM> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: Live or alt CD?
<jhutchins_lt> Er, WaxyFresh ^
<TeraDyne> WaxyFresh: Are you using the LiveCD? If you are, you might try the Alternate Install CD, or if you're using the DVD, use the Text Install option.
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: beat me to it.
<icecruncher> night all
<ksivaji> i created one ext3 partition but i cant write into that as a subuser
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: I believe the mount defaults are now set to root access only.  You can modify your fstab to make the partition default to user accessible.
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins_lt:  live install
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt how
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: I think the information on what to put in fstab is in the windows/mac factoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<TeraDyne> !alternate | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt ok
<jhutchins_lt> WaxyFresh: You might try that alt cd install, it may give you more feedback.  You can also try running fsck on the partition from the live CD.
<GaryvdM> !wxchecksums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxchecksums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins_lt: ive had ubuntu running on this before and it always freezes up when the kernal loads the hotplug subsytem,it just stops for ten minutes then continues,could this have something to do with it?
<jhutchins_lt> WaxyFresh: As long as it continues I wouldn't worry about it.  That can be a fairly complex and involved step.
<WaxyFresh> whats the command to turn off lapci druing install?
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins_thanks
<BluesKaj> !checksums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<GaryvdM> What software can I use to create a md5?
<TeraDyne> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<GaryvdM> Ah - it is allready installed - thanks
<jhutchins_lt> WaxyFresh: nolapci
<julius> do all your apps like firefox use the konquer browser or the natulius browser
<sweettooth> hey anyone familiar with bluetooth in kubuntu? trying to pair up my mobile phone, but don't seem to know the passcode
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins_lt: do you think i could put the hard dive from thge laptop i want to install to into another laptop and install then switch the HD back?
<ksivaji> sweettooth ask #ubuntu-in Sup3rkiddo
<WaxyFresh> the 64 bit kkubuntu dosent have everything the 32 bit does right?like flash/macromedia etc etc?
<underdog5004> wow, slow day
<underdog5004> so, I just installed dolphin...it seems very very nice
<underdog5004> and lighter than konqueror
<pag> WaxyFresh, well... at least it's harder to get those to work on 64bit
<crash_> Woe is me, for broadcom is the devil.
<WaxyFresh> pag: thanks
<TeraDyne> !flash64 | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<crash_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<underdog5004> crash_, yeah, no doubt
<WaxyFresh> how would you guys say kubuntu differs from debian?
<crash_> has ANYONE managed to get a wifi card with the Broadcom 9318 chipset to function?
<jhutchins_lt> Debian is much slower about adopting the patches that are applied to ubuntu/kubuntu.  Many of the patches have to do with creating a smooth integration and consistent look-and-feel, others are functional.
<underdog5004> WaxyFresh, I think the main way is the use of sudo
<underdog5004> not sure though, I've only run debian a virtual machine for a few days
<crash_> er.. BCM4318
<WaxyFresh> how does the use of sudo differ?
<crash_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TeraDyne> crash_: acer laptop?
<underdog5004> WaxyFresh, ummm, when I was using debian, I had to su, I wasn't on the sudoers list.
<underdog5004> crash_, use ndiswrapper
<underdog5004> my gf has the same card
<crash_> Ive installed ndiswrapper, loaded the bcmwl5a.inf file into it, and then run ndiswrapper -m
<crash_> No joy.
<toma_> when booting from the feisty desktop cd, and choose install, i get a busybox error '/bin/sh: can't acccess tty; job control truned off'
<underdog5004> crash_, try restarting
<underdog5004> lol, such a windows answer
<TeraDyne> crash_: did you run "modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<crash_> Before, using the kernels bcm43xx thing, I could see the interface, just couldnt get a signal.
<crash_> Now I cant even see the interface.
<crash_> Im not even sure the kernel is loading the driver. Hell, Im not even sure Im using the correct terminology.
<ksivaji> i created one ext3 partition  and it is mounted   but i cant write in that as a subuser (sivaji)  only root can r/w  now what option should i select "default or sw or rw" to make it r/w
<TeraDyne> crash_: Did you run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<crash_> trying that now
<crash_> ... no visible output from the command line
<TeraDyne> crash_: there shouldn't be. that loads the kernel module.
<TeraDyne> try using "iwconfig" and pastebin the results
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<marko> it
<marko> didn't worked
<marko> :/
<jhutchins_lt> marko: Yeah, no kidding.
<semistud2354> I have a question....is it possible to make firefox more like internet explorer
<semistud2354> im trying to get this websight working...but it needs internet explorer
<ksivaji> semistud2354  more means
<underdog5004> semistud2354, although I hate it, yes, there is. You can download a theme that mimics IE
<underdog5004> semistud2354, lol, you need something that disguises a browser signature, I think
<dr_willis> Making it LOOK like ie ... clarify look. You want it to 'identify' as Internet explorer  :)
<jhutchins_lt> Opera is probably the easiest one to spoof browser ID with.
<dr_willis> Opera has that feature built in i belive.. seen some proxy servers that can do it for NS.
<dr_willis> May be some Firefox Extensions taht add the feature. Never really needed it.
<jhutchins_lt> Firefox can do it, but it's not in the preference menus.
<jhutchins_lt> I think you have to go through the about:config page or something.  I get so annoyed with that stuff I usually find a way to use something other than firfox.
<TeraDyne> unless the site is using activeX, then making FF identify itself as IE "might" work. There is one other "option", if yoy can call it that.
<ksivaji>  i created one ext3 partition  and it is mounted   but i cant write in that as a subuser (sivaji)  only root can r/w  now what option should i select "default or sw or rw" to make it r/w
<TeraDyne> there are some sites that won't work even when FF is identifying itself as IE.
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there something similar to zenity in kde? I want to write a bash script with a gui popups, which was easy with zenity - does kde have a similar feature?
<dr_willis> could always install zenity :)
<dr_willis> i think theres somthing similer. but cant recall what its called.
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Really, no fair coming back and asking the same question, hoping for an answer where you don't have to read something.
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt i read that but i dont find what i need
<HayaBusa> how can i activate SHADE using keyboard ?????
<coreymon77> jhutchins_lt: look at the pm please
<dr_willis> check the keyboard bindings control panel thing..  it maybe allready bound.
<marko> jhutchins, ?
<marko> jhutchins_lt, ?
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Look at the part where it discusses options for manually mounting partitions.  It clearly shows the difference between root-only and all-user access, and includes specific-group-only access.
<dr_willis> SHADE does not seem bound to anything by default
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: Your difference is that you can use either type auto, or type ext3.
<semistud2354_> is there a way to make firefox...view a webpage that was made for internet explorer?????
<HayaBusa> thanks.
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt that is not a problem option matter
<underdog5004> semistud2354, google for "agent spoofer"
<dr_willis> semistud2354_,  have it 'spoof' its identiy. with either a firefox extension,
<dr_willis> agent.. thats the term. :)
<TeraDyne> "useragent" actually
<semistud2354_> how do you do that
<underdog5004> semistud2354, do it for yourself
<underdog5004> google is your friend
<dr_willis> i would start by checking the firefox extension site
<semistud2354_> kk
<grul> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> piss
<grul> sorry
<semistud2354_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=explorer&status=4&show=50
<semistud2354_> what about the ie tab
<semistud2354_> ...does that make a tab that is like...internet explorer
<grul> hey, does anyone have experience with python + mysql + apache2?
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: IE Tab only works on Windows
<semistud2354_> god dammit...
<semistud2354_> lol
<TeraDyne> !ohmy | semistud2354_
<TeraDyne> botlag
<ubotu> semistud2354_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> the best way to deal with pages meant for internet explorer only is to avoid them
<semistud2354_> srry
<TeraDyne> I thought there was a user agent switcher
<semistud2354_> what about grease monkey??
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<attic> hiho
<Daisuke_Ido> as more standards compliant browsers become household names there is more incentive for web designers to make their pages standards compliant.  anything less is sheer laziness
<jhutchins_lt> coreymon77: What was it you needed?
<jussi01> grul: you could try #apache
<jhutchins_lt> Let's watch the language, gentlemen, there are children present.
<MaTiAz> :)
* jhutchins_lt reminds self to read the WHOLE scrollback.
<semistud2354_> so that addon..to firefox what does it do??
<semistud2354_> user agent switcher??
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: it allows you to change the browser's "useragent" identity, making the website think it's IE or whatever browser identity you choose.
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: if that doesn't work, there's one other option, though I suggest it only as a last resort.
<semistud2354_> ok...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> does kubuntu automount floppy drives?
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Or, as suggested before, you can install opera, which has that feature built in.
<DexterF> (those things from the 80s, obsololete)
<jhutchins_lt> !floppy | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<semistud2354_> yea
<DexterF> jhutchins_lt: oh, ah, ok
<jhutchins_lt> ksivaji: That page might be more helpful to you.
<semistud2354_> its this like...business websight..it says i need internet explorer...
<ksivaji> jhutchins_lt ok thank you
<semistud2354_> when i go on it with firefox...the page is kinda messed up
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: That's not something you can fix.
<DexterF> jhutchins_lt: there's talk of 5.10, I'm on 7.04. still applies? have to mount manually?
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: That's something only the page's author can fix.
<semistud2354_> that agent thing doesnt work
<jhutchins_lt> DexterF: Still applies, I think.
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: even that's doubtful
<semistud2354_> why whold they make it only for IE
<dr_willis> kinda messed up sounds like HTML differances the author overlooked
<semistud2354_> isnt ie one of the most unsafe broswsers
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: MS Myopia.
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Microsoft is all some people know about.
<semistud2354_> on the websight it says you need IE to view the content correctly
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: IE allows certian tags that FF can't show properly.
<semistud2354_> theres no way to mimic the tags
<semistud2354_> on firefox
<dr_willis> 'easier to post a disclamer then to fix the code'
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: The City of Kansas City, Missouri, uses big commercial software packages that are written for use only with IE.
<semistud2354_> or a browser that does mimic
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: I'm betting that thing has activeX controls..
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: what's the link to the site?
<semistud2354_> so if it does have active x controlls then there is nothing i can do about that
<jhutchins_lt> IE also displays some things _incorrectly_, and MS-centric users sometimes use that as a "feature".
<semistud2354_> um
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: there is something you can do, but it's a last resort option.
<semistud2354_> its this websight that is connected to a security camera
<semistud2354_> that watches my parents warehouse
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Yeah, that's just the sort of page that comes pre-configured to only work with MS.
<semistud2354_> but some guy set it up...the camara doesnt show up
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Suggest to your parents that the guy is incompetent.
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Hope they haven't paid him yet.
<semistud2354_> yea....lol
<hilary> Hello all
<semistud2354_> i think that only a windows computer can connect to the camaras
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Think I should mention a certian "wine" option?
<semistud2354_> but i installed feisty on my parents computer at home
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: Yeah, no harm in this instance.
<TeraDyne> !ies4linux | semistud2354_
<ubotu> semistud2354_: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<semistud2354_> so theres nothing i can do besides wine
<TeraDyne> semistud2354_: try that. ^
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: That and get them to fix the webpage properly.
<jhutchins_lt> 'cause we know there are webcams that work under linux.
<semistud2354_> i have no say...they just want for me to get it work...lol
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Unless it's using an activeX control, then there's little hope.
<semistud2354_> its not a webcam...its a security camara...looking at the entrence of my parents warehouse
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Do you have the java pluggins for firefox?
<GdC> ciaociao
<semistud2354_> lol...looks like i have to put windows back on my parents computer
<semistud2354_> yea...
<semistud2354_> tested it myself...so i know its on
<semistud2354_> lol
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Why not just use IE on wine?
<semistud2354_> would there be an icon on the desktop
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: I'd always suggest a dual-boot system in cases like that, saves you getting in trouble.
<semistud2354_> cuz my parents are extreamly computer illeritate
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: You could make one.
<semistud2354_> i would put windows on my parents computer....but i already have feisty
<semistud2354_> is there a way to put windows
<semistud2354_> ??
<semistud2354_> with out reinstalling ubuntu
<semistud2354_> kubuntu*
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Yes.
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: do you have a free partition?
<ardchoille> semistud2354_: Yes, there is a way of installing Windows after installing Ubuntu, but it will require that you repair grub.
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: I'll let you handle this one.
<semistud2354_> how
* ardchoille hasn't touched Windows since 2001
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: do you have a free partition?
<semistud2354_> umm...when i installed feisty..i just said for it to use all of the hard disk
<semistud2354_> i dont konw if that helps or not
<semistud2354_> lol
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: Ok, you're going to need to use qparted to shrink the ext3 partition and create a new one.  You can flag it as ntfs.  You should then be able to run the windows installer normally.
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354_: You will then need to restore grub.
<semistud2354_> how do you restore grub
<jhutchins_lt> !grub | semistud2354_
<ubotu> semistud2354_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<venik> can anyone help me with vsftpd?
<venik> how do I set the password for it?
<jhutchins_lt> venik: Read the fine documentation that comes with it.
<jhutchins_lt> venik: You need to know more than just how to set the password or your system will be p0wned.
<venik> I have set up the vsftpd.conf file, and it worked for a while.  I simply cannot recall how I set up the password
<venik> I had to reinstall my system, so the settings for vsftpd were lost
<jhutchins_lt> venik: If I wanted to tell you how to set the password, I would have to read the docs myself.  That would not leave you with the accidentally acquired but necessary knowledge you'll gain in the process.
<DexterF> I just tried to talk a freind thru mounting a floppy.
<DexterF> the mount point wasn't there. had her create it.
<DexterF> issued mount -t auto /dev/fd0 ...
<fairman> Please, how can i create link from desktop to application mysql?I created link, but i need /etc/init.d/mysql start - i need the "start" string - how can i add it.
<DexterF> /dev/fd0 doesn't exist
<DexterF> what the hell?
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: What are you trying to do?  Start/stop the server from the desktop?
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: i need both from the desktop and i need the parameter
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: In the configuration tools there is one that starts/stops services.
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: try using quotes.
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: do you mean the features of the link in desktop?
<crash_> Still no joy with this broadcom card.l
<jussi01> crash_: its broadcomm....
<jhutchins_lt> ?
<TFrog> anyone here know where i might find deb files for Alien Arena?
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: this is my command: '/etc/init.d/no_start/mysql' (no_start means do not start in when the system start)
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: '/etc/init.d/no_start/mysql start' does not work
<danny500> hey question
<danny500> who uses firfox in here
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: You mean it doesn't work from the console, or it doesn't work in an icon?
<danny500> with the fasterfox plugin
<TFrog> i do danny500
<TFrog> never tried it
<danny500> it caches every web page you go on so that the internet comes up faster
<Jared> Hey, looking at getting rid of Windows and so far I like Kubuntu.  Just wondering what others opinions are of it
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: it does not work in icon, from the console it is ok, but i need add parameter
<danny500> but anyways does your firefox loading bar ever give you weard readings like 2000% complete and stuff like that?
<deeo> DexterF: MAKEDEV fd
<deeo> rather
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: For the icon, either escape the space with \ or surround the command with quotes.
<TFrog> i don't have that issue danny500
<deeo> DexterF: cd /dev; sudo MAKEDEV fd
<danny500> because for about a month now my firefox has forgotten how to count properly
<danny500> when iot's loading a webpage sometimes it'll tell me it's 2347% complete
<TFrog> hmmmmmmmm. maybe it's the plugin
<danny500> or this one made me laugh
<DexterF> deeo: that woman is a user. I have a dickens of a time talking her thru the most basic shell commands. but that's not the point, the point is that there's all kind of automount crud in kub, but not for the floppy? wtF?
<danny500> it said it was 11% complete lol
<danny500> 110%*
<DexterF> just figured it's /dev/fd/0 not /dev/fd0. great.
<deeo> oh, there you go
<deeo> incidentally it should be a simple matter of putting the floppy in and clicking 'open in new window'
<danny500> I also have s set up to tell me how much cache it takes from each page and it told me that it just saved 580GB of cache lol
<DexterF> exactly that window didn't come up
<deeo> hm, sounds like a bug
<danny500> my hard drive right now is only 20GB lol
<deeo> DexterF: is it a fresh feisty install?
<danny500> ya doesn't do anything to me I just find it amussing and I was wondering if anyone else has this happening
<deeo> ...oh that's dumb, the fstab has /dev/fd0 by default it looks like.
<danny500> lol
<deeo> DexterF: that's according to my fstab mind you, and i don't even have a floppy drive (in any of my systems)
<DexterF> deeo: talking of which, I'm not sure right now if she has 7.04 or 6.06 over there
<DexterF> but I guess even the ancient 6.06 knew about floppies
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I own an Xbox 360 and can only share from Windows, is there anyway I can share from Kubuntu?
<Jared> anyone have wise words of wisdom about beryl or compiz?
<DexterF> Jared: yup: wait till its stable
<Jared> I thought compiz was?
<deeo> DexterF: irregardless, that's an incorrect fstab entry which i'm certain was a default, i'd never modify that value.  on my system it also puts the fd nod in /dev/fd/0
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: '/etc/init.d/no_start/mysql\ start' does not work :(
<deeo> Jared: use nvidia, heh.
<K-Ryan> Beryl works fine for me
<Jared> I have nvidia driver
<K-Ryan> Me too
<K-Ryan> No problems whatsoever
<Jared> can't get beryl to work on kubuntu but works fine on ubuntu
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: "the command was not found"
<DexterF> deeo: didn't chekc fstab since /meida/floppy didn't even exist
<K-Ryan> At what part does it not work?
<deeo> DexterF: fwiw i upgraded from dapper or somesuch to feisty here.
<DexterF>  /media ofc
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: Ah, probably needs to run as root.
<deeo> DexterF: that's normal, actually.
<DexterF> why?
<deeo> DexterF: it typically creates the directories on demand.
<Jared> adding repository
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: so use sudo, and use quotes.
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: no, i set the user "root" when it is loading, he is asking for my password, this is not problem
<deeo> DexterF: i have no clue HOW it works, but that's because it's never really been an issue for me
<deeo> DexterF: i assume it's automounter though
<DexterF> no automounter installed, all kde
<DexterF> so dbus i guess
<K-Ryan> jared: You're running Feisty, yes?
<Jared> yep
<DexterF> well, my cdrom mount points are there regardless if a disc is in or not
<K-Ryan> In Adept you clicked "Adept" then went to the third party software tab right?
<Jared> guess not
<venik> thanks for this useful help
<K-Ryan> Go there ;)
<Jared> again, I'm still new to linux
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: i created successful the icon for Apache server where is need root
<K-Ryan> It's okay, we all were at one time
<venik> READ the manual is a generic advice
<venik> and usually useless
<marko> could someone help me as you see in this screenshot http://shrani.si/files/posnetek31137h7.png they aren't listed the programs that are open... how i fix that?:/
<Jared> I'm sure if I check out Adept I can figure it out
<Jared> thanks
<deeo> DexterF: maybe i have some weird software installed, haven't cleaned up my inst in ages.
<K-Ryan> jared: I can walk you through it
<jhutchins_lt> fairman: Need to be root (use sudo) to start/stop mysqld.
<K-Ryan> It doesn't take long either
<Jared> I'm actually not on that computer right now.  Still at work
<Jared> thanks for the offer
<K-Ryan> Oh, alright
<K-Ryan> Well if you still don't get it, you can come back on here and ask around.
<Jared> cool, thanks ryan
<K-Ryan> There are usually people on here willing to help
<DexterF> venik: if someone obviously knows that an app has good docs and tells you they answer your question, what's wrong with following that advice?
<K-Ryan> No problem
<jhutchins_lt> venik: Actually, you'd be surprised at the number of questions that actually are answered, and clearly, in the manual.
<jhutchins_lt> venik: A lot of man pages aren't clear - they're more like technical references for programmers, but some are very clear.
<venik> I shall be surprised, indeed
<fairman> jhutchins_lt: Yes, i know, but i set root as user, which is running the application, he is asking for my password, but then it crashed and says "the command was not found"
<venik> but thanks anyway
<jhutchins_lt> Besides which, there's often more that the user needs to know than just the answer to a specific question, and directing them to a good manual helps.
<K-Ryan> Is there a reason why in Konsole under settings it says "Schema" instead of scheme?
<jhutchins_lt> Either we know that answering the question will lead directly to a new question, or we know that there are other things they need to know.
<marko> can't no one help me?!
<DexterF> marko: if no one answers, this probably means no. but IRC is about patience, too
<jhutchins_lt> marko: Looks like kicker is either dead or hidden.
<DexterF> 4 minutes is nothing.
<DexterF> sometimes it takes time
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: That's just what they chose to call that option.
<marko> jhutchins_lt, you know how can i fix it?:D
<K-Ryan> jhutchins_lt: But it's more like a typo.
<jussi01> marko: whats the problem?
<marko> jussi01,
<marko> could someone help me as you see in this screenshot http://shrani.si/files/posnetek31137h7.png they aren't listed the programs that are open... how i fix that?:/
<DexterF> marko: you need to install the window list applet. rightclick empty space, go applets, figure the rest
<jhutchins_lt> marko: try opening a console and entering dcop kicker kicker restart
<TeraDyne> DexterF: don't you mean the Taskbar applet?
<marko> DexterF, i did it..
<marko> but it's not the same
<jhutchins_lt> That or xchat is covering up kicker.
<marko> like it was
<marko> it isn't covering
<DexterF> TeraDyne: well, yes. kicker is there but not the applet.
<marko> i tryed re reboot
<marko> the pc it's the same
<K-Ryan> marko: THat's because rebooting wouldn't fix that
<jhutchins_lt> marko: Generally rebooting doesn't fix things in linux.
<marko> aha:D
<marko> ok
<K-Ryan> Rebooting is for hardware changes
<K-Ryan> As a general rule of thumb
<DexterF> marko: can you make a new screenie? dont know what "isn't covering" means
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, the image was cropped here.
<marko> ok
<marko> i will do it
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: even then, it's rare when that's needed.
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: Yeah
<marko> DexterF, here
<jhutchins_lt> marko: right click on the taskbar, choose panel menu, add applet, Desktop Preview & Pager.
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Desktop Preview & Pager?
<jhutchins_lt> Yessir.
<marko> DexterF, http://shrani.si/files/posnetek32137je.png
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: right-click the little handle to the left of it.
<jhutchins_lt> marko: right click on the taskbar, choose panel menu, add applet, Desktop Preview & Pager.
<marko> I'm doing it but the problem is i have it in sloveian language and i don't know what desktop preview & pager is:D
<msetim> Is there anyone that have a Keyspan Remote Control?
<marko> can you do me a screenshot?
<TeraDyne> I see  a pager in the second pic.
<CrunchyFerrett> Fracking frikkin cobalt
<Quakeile> ji, in windows i would have written "explorer" in the run dialog to get my start button and panel back? What do I write in kde?
<CrunchyFerrett> I can make everything except this frelling broadcom work
<Quakeile> *hi =)
<K-Ryan> kicker
<Quakeile> hmm, I've tried that, doesn't help=/
<jhutchins_lt> Quakeile:  try opening a console and entering dcop kicker kicker restart
<jhutchins_lt> CrunchyFerrett: Some hardare just doesn't work under linux.
<marko> jhutchins_lt,
<jhutchins_lt> hardware even.
<ardchoille> dcop kicker default restart
<TeraDyne> Marko, judging between the first and second pic, the taskbar is missing. Right click on your panel and select the second option from the botton
<TeraDyne> bottom*
<jhutchins_lt> ardchoille: Ooh, what does that do?
<ardchoille> Restarts kicker
<marko> TeraDyne, and what then
<TeraDyne> marko: sorry, wrong option. It's the top option in the right click menu.
* TeraDyne was looking at wrong rcm.
<Quakeile> doesnt do the trick
<marko> the taskbar i try it
<marko> ...
<Quakeile> doesn't do the trick
<marko> i have it but it's not the same
<marko> like it was
<marko> before..
<marko> :s
<jhutchins_lt> ardchoille: Interesting, on my system the first restarts it - WITHOUT THE APP LIST!  The second just hangs.
<TeraDyne> marko: could you post a pic?
<marko> i will
<jhutchins_lt> A second instance restarts it correctly, although I've lost my networm monitor.
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: Interesting, the one I posted restarts kicker as normal
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: I guess it's true what they say; no two Linux systems are exactly alike.
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, I'm getting the same behavior out of each now.
<ardchoille> jhutchins_lt: Does the network monitor sometimes cause problems? I've never used it.
<marko> TeraDyne, that you will understand it better it looks like that now http://shrani.si/files/posnetek33137k3.png
<Quakeile> something is stuck...how do I start the performance monitor, the graphic one?
<marko> but before it was looking like that http://shrani.si/?posnetek26119df.png
<ardchoille> Quakeile: From a terminal: ksysguard
<Quakeile> ty
<ardchoille> Or from alt+f2, up to you
<TeraDyne> marko, I'm not sure now. I've never seen that happen. ardchoille, jhutchins_lt, have any idea that the heck happened to his taskbar?
<TeraDyne> what*
<marko> ://
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: The most common cause of kicker problems are applets not playing well with other thins
<marko> i will kill myself
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: Yeah, something killed the applet, and we don't know what it's labeled in Slovenian.
<marko> i remember
<marko> i clicked someting
<marko> fast
<marko> don't know
<marko> and then it was like thast:D
<K-Ryan> What would I use to take a picture of my desktop?
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: No, it's back. See the latest pic. It's just that it's back to black text with no icon.
<K-Ryan> Print Scren doesn't seem to be working
<jhutchins_lt> marko: go to console, type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; move your ~.kdm file to a backup, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: ksnapshot
<marko> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; move your ~.kdm file to a backup, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<marko> i shopuld copy that?
<marko> do the console?
<marko> or what?;d
<vzduch> o0
<vzduch> no
<jhutchins_lt> Wait a minute - is that what it looks like now?
<vzduch> 1. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<TeraDyne> vzduch: hold up a sec
<vzduch> ah ok
<vzduch> I myself was having a problem thinking of the right syntax to move a directory on the console now :)
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: like I said. I can see that he's got the taskbar back, but it's black text and no icon, rather than goign with his theme.
<vzduch> wtf?
<jhutchins_lt> TeraDyne: He either needs to re-apply the theem, or manually adjust the appearance.
<Quakeile> ok, the sysguard started up ok, I have like 10 instances of kicker running atm...
<CyberJezus> so what should i do:D
<CyberJezus> what would you do TeraDyne ?
<TeraDyne> jhutchins_lt: Probably be best to reapply the theme, right?
<jhutchins_lt> Meh.
<TeraDyne> O_o;
<TeraDyne> jesus007: try changing the theme.
<jesus007> ok
<TeraDyne> and then changing back.
<jesus007> did it
<jesus007> it's the same
<TeraDyne> hold on.
<jesus007> ok
<jesus007> and when i applied the taskbar there are only programs listed when they are
<jesus007> minimized
<TeraDyne> jesus007: ok, that problem is easy to fix.
<jesus007> but i want the taskbar back the same like it was a day ago:(
<TeraDyne> jesus007: right click on the task bar and pick the second option from the bottom
<jesus007> TeraDyne, right now i well
<jesus007> feel*
<jesus007> so fucking idiotic
<jesus007> :>
<jhutchins_lt> jesus007: Please watch the language.
<jesus007> ok sorry
<jesus007> TeraDyne, what then?
<TeraDyne> jesus007: I'm making pic of which option it is.
<jesus007> ok
<K-Ryan> CrunchyFerrett: Check today's ICHC
<jesus007> i fixed it that the icon
<jesus007> is back
<Quakeile> difference between kicker and kde-desktop?
<TeraDyne> jesus007: the second option above the "icon" option is the "show only when minimize" option. Uncheck that and apps will show up all the time.
<jesus007> TeraDyne, thanks
<jesus007> it's the same now
<jesus007> like it was
<jesus007> the icon's are back
<jesus007> everything is the same
<jesus007> thank you:D
<TeraDyne> jesus007: Glad to hear it's back to normal.
<Quakeile> it more or less halts at "Loading the desktop" when logging in with nx
<Quakeile> I have 4 instances of Kicker, and can't kill one of them
<Quakeile> why can't I get my startbutton and panel back?
<ardchoille> Quakeile: I can teach you how to have easy access to all your app menus until you get the panel fixed
<Quakeile> the problem is the panel tbh...
<ardchoille> yes, I know, but I was talking about having your app menus in the desktop right click menu temporarily
<Quakeile> 4 instances of kicker, 3 of startkde
<jhutchins_lt> Quakeile: Sounds like you've been messing around a bit and have too many instances of your desktop running
<Quakeile> yp
<jhutchins_lt> Contradictory to earlier advice, I think _this_ is a case for restarting.
<ardchoille> or just logging out and killing all kicker and startkde instances
<jhutchins_lt> Quakeile: You could drop to console mode (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop), make sure everything is dead, then restart kdm, or just restart the whole box.
<Quakeile> whole box is out, uptime: +100
<ardchoille> Quakeile: Then probably a good idea to just restart kdm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ardchoille> Quakeile: Uptime more than 100 days?
<Quakeile> yes
<ardchoille> If so, there have been kernel updates that you should be applying
<DexterF> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ardchoille> keeping the kernel updated > uptime
<Quakeile> still freezing at "loading the desktop"
<ardchoille> Quakeile: What did you do prior to this happening? using new applets?
<Quakeile> no applets
<Quakeile> dunno really...
<ardchoille> Quakeile: Is there anythng interesting in ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: There are people who have slackware and gentoo boxes with higher uptimes than that. I used to have a Wolvix box with 200+ days uptime. Never did kernel updates, never restarted.
<vzduch> there have reportedly been Debian boxes w/ ~500 days' uptime
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: Well, there have been kernel exploits and if you refuse to apply the patches, then your box can be exploited.
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: Kernel updates aren't as neccessary as windows updates. Most kernel flaws aren't major enough to really requre it. Not unless you've gotten yourself targeted for some reason. Well, AIMO, anyway.
<Quakeile> how to kill all kicker instances, all kdesdekstops and force users to logout?
<vzduch> sudo killall -9 kicker (no warranty :D)
<Quakeile> I've had it for today =( thanks anyway for your effort (tbc...)
<DexterF> only 14MB/s disk to disk? a little low, huh?
<vzduch> depends on file size and a few other factors
* TeraDyne considers pulling out an old P2 199MHz to install Wolvix or Ubuntu-Server on...
<ardchoille> I guess uptime is more important to some than having a working box.
<K-Ryan> Uptime is important as long as the box works
<DexterF> vzduch: rather big files, from an xfs to an ext3, fast cpu
<K-Ryan> So for someone to focus on uptime, it's safe to assume their box works
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: Indeed
<DexterF> I see mc munching CPU cycles
<vzduch> DexterF: don't know XFS.. ext3 to ext3 makes somewhere between 15 and 24 MB/s on my 900 MHz box
<TeraDyne> XD
<TeraDyne> Whoops, wrong tab.
<vzduch> tab?
<DexterF> hm. sluggish.
<TeraDyne> Konversation uses tabs.
<ardchoille> xchat?
<vzduch> and I use neither Konv nor XChat :D
<TeraDyne> irssi?
<vzduch> yep
<ardchoille> irssi rocks
<vzduch> indeed :)
<vzduch> well worth a small learning curve if you're able to IRC w/o the need for an X session
* DexterF likes X
<DexterF> so many terminals at a flick of the wrist :)
* vzduch likes X too
<vzduch> but if all X fails it's good to still be able to get on IRC
<K-Ryan> What would I type in irssi to connect to here?
<K-Ryan> I tried /connect irc.freenode.org
<TeraDyne> "/server", probably.
<vzduch> you can start up irssi w/ a connect cmd --> 'irssi -n $yourNick -c irc.freenode.net'
<K-Ryan> ambigious option n
<vzduch> why ambiguous?
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<K-Ryan> Whoa I don't know what I did
<WraithK23> ????
<K-Ryan> But it works
<vzduch> o0
<TeraDyne> I did it as well. I was Yameneko549.
<K-Ryan2> There we go
<K-Ryan> It works =)
<K-Ryan2> So now I've got IRC and AIM in my terminal
<K-Ryan2> I love it
<vzduch> for further configuration, read through http://irssi.org/ .. and if you have a reasonably good command of German, you can also read through http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Irssi
<K-Ryan2> Configuration as far as?
<vzduch> outward appearance, logging, automatic connection to servers and channels etc.
<K-Ryan2> Oh, I don't mind that
<K-Ryan2> It's just cool and all
<K-Ryan2> I love being able to do stuff through the terminal
<crash_> How do I unblacklist a driver?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan2: You mentioned that you use a terminal AIM program. What is it called?
<K-Ryan2> Naim
<K-Ryan2> It's in the repos
* TeraDyne goes off to grab Naim
<K-Ryan2> =)
<K-Ryan2> It's a little dodgy, but it's okay
<vzduch> http://bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<K-Ryan2> What's that?
<vzduch> "An IRC to other chat networks gateway"
<saintm1777> hi all
<vzduch> w/ that you can connect to e.g. ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber and Google Talk through your IRC client
<saintm1777> just to say I have install the latest kbunutu and I love it...
<K-Ryan> Hi saintm1777, glad you like it.
<TeraDyne> saintm1777: glad to hear you like it.
<saintm1777> I am a brand new Linux convert and I would love to know more about linux and what I can do with it
<K-Ryan> vzduch: I've got Naim, I don't really use anything else but I have Kopete so yeah...
<saintm1777> I have lived my computer life in windows land and the transition is going to be iffy
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: I'm happy naim can use ICQ. It happens to be the one I use most.
<saintm1777> can anyone suggest a good starting point?
<K-Ryan> saintm1777: Welcome to the other side and where would you like to start with changes?
<saintm1777> please...
<vzduch> saintm1777: what do you wanna do? :)
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: I wasn't sure if you could use anything else with it.
<ardchoille> saintm1777: http://www.tldp.org is good
<saintm1777> well I have used Dos before so somethings looke familiar in the terminal
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: "man naim"
<saintm1777> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> saintm1777: You using kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: I wanted it for AIM so I didn't bother =P
<saintm1777> yes
<saintm1777> thanks for the link, got it in favourites
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Hold on to your socks :)
<saintm1777> holding tight!! :)
<saintm1777> what next?
* TeraDyne can't even remember his own ICQ number...
<K-Ryan> Well they're 9 digits long, I don't blame you
<ardchoille> saintm1777: http://www.kde-look.org/  http://kubuntuforums.net/  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu  http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php  http://ubuntuforums.org/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<K-Ryan> The only reason I can still log onto mine is because Kopete has it logged =)
<saintm1777> whoa!
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Bookmark those :)
<saintm1777> all of them?
<ardchoille> saintm1777: It's good to look them over but not really needed on a daily basis
<K-Ryan> It's just somewhere to start if you are looking to do something and you need help with it
<crowbar> saintm1777: focus on http://ubuntuforums.org I'd say.
<saintm1777> okay, be back in a minute
<K-Ryan> Otherwise you come in here type !<topic you need help with>
<K-Ryan> And ubotu will help, like this
<K-Ryan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Errr...
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djdarkman_> I`ve made an XGL session for Compiz, but it has no sutdown button in the logout menu, is it possible to make an XGL session have a shutdown button in the logout menu
<djdarkman_> ?
<K-Ryan> Yeeeaaaaah
<_Iamda> is there a place to get IRC commands?
<gnomefreak> !cli | I
<saintm1777> shoo...all done...now do I just spend the rest of the night reading?
<ubotu> I: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> !cli | Indice
<ubotu> Indice: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<K-Ryan> saintm1777: Well what do you want to do?
<ardchoille> saintm1777: If you have questions, this is the best place to ask. Otherwise, those bookmarks are good.. better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them.
<saintm1777> everything...or is that too much...
<K-Ryan> Start with specific things
<saintm1777> okay for starters I am use to installing software with autoexecute files or zip files/rar etc
<saintm1777> I have no clue how to do this tar thing
<K-Ryan> Same thing for the most part
<saintm1777> I can extract a tar but not install the program...
<K-Ryan> That's because you probably aren't going to install it
<ardchoille> saintm1777: The software repositories for ubuntu are huge, I've never had to "do the tar thing". Open adept and have a look around.
<K-Ryan> Is it the source for something?
<TeraDyne> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<K-Ryan> ardchoille: Thanks for bringing the repos up, I'm sure he has no idea what they are.
<TeraDyne> that's not what I wanted
<saintm1777> okay
<saintm1777> thanks
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: Still a good post
<ardchoille> !repos | saintm1777
<ubotu> saintm1777: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> saintm1777: In Kubuntu we use repositories filled with tons of stuff so we don't have to search the net for stuff
<K-Ryan> We find the package name and install from either a command or finding it in Adept or Synaptic
<K-Ryan> Now as for a .tar.gz
<saintm1777> I have see adept
<K-Ryan> Chances are that's a source code that needs to be compiled
<K-Ryan> SO you wouldn't even need to extract it
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Word of advice.. do not use automatix
<K-Ryan> It's not advice
<K-Ryan> It's a rule
<saintm1777> I have install some things but at times it has Locked
<ardchoille> !sudo | saintm1777
<ubotu> saintm1777: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<JonnyRo> Can anyone recommend a good way to permenantly wipe a hard disk in ubuntu?
<saintm1777> I have searched forums and found a unlocking sequence thanks to another helpful soul
<ardchoille> JohnFlux2: There's an app called 'wipe' and it's in the repos.
<ardchoille> !wipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info wipe
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-2 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ardchoille> That's it
<ardchoille> thanks K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> ;)
<JonnyRo> Much thanks
<saintm1777> why the need for a lock?
<saintm1777> if I login in is that not enough
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Read up on that sudo link, it explains some things you need to know.
<saintm1777> okay ...thanks...be back now
<vzduch> that's gonna be a tasty dinner :)
<TeraDyne> vzduch: ?
<vzduch> simple (can food) but nonetheless tasty
<vzduch> Italian tomato-noodle soup w/ added smoked sausage
* TeraDyne perfers ramen over can food
<sa> hi everyone
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<sa> i have a problem with opening adept installer
<K-Ryan> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> Try that
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: haha, you're fast on those bot triggers
<sa> have been working on the problem since 3 hours back
<TeraDyne> O_O; Quick.
<K-Ryan> Some of them, yeah
<K-Ryan> I've been around here long enough, so yeah
<sa> K-Ryan: Yes, Adept crashed on me :)
<K-Ryan> Have you tried that before?
<sa> K-Ryan: no
<crash_> SMB have a file size limit or something?
<K-Ryan> That's probably the problem then
<sa> K-Ryan: I tried exiting through the pn -elf command
<TeraDyne> XD I just tried to play an ogg with mpg123....
<sa> with the P-code
<ardchoille> saintm1777: When you get a chance, sign up at http://ubuntuforums.org  that is one awesome site.
<K-Ryan> I haven't done that before so I'm not sure what to do if that was the problem
<K-Ryan> But I would try the sudo fuser......
<sa> K-Ryan: Ok
<sa> K-Ryan: let me try that command
<vzduch> TeraDyne: for Ogg there's ogg123 (or ogg321, or both, I don't remember :P)
<ardchoille> Poor guy, just converted to Linux and what do we do? we send him out for a week's worth of reading, lol
<K-Ryan> Speak for yourself, you did it =P
<ardchoille> But those url's will benefit him in the long run
<K-Ryan> sa: Any luck?
<sa> K-Ryan: havnt tried yet hehe. I am helping out a friend with his problem :)
<K-Ryan> Oh alright, just curious ;)
<sa> K-Ryan: hehe, will try asap
<Evolution2> is there a way to access linux from windows with read/write capabilities?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> www.fs-driver.org
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: ^^
<Evolution2> SlimeyPete: where can i get it
<vzduch> *omfg*
<SlimeyPete> (that's assuming you're using kubuntu's default ext3 filesystem)
<Evolution2> yes
<Evolution2> it is
<Evolution2> SlimeyPete: can you give me a link or something please
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: like I said... www.fs-driver.org
<Evolution2> oops
<Evolution2> iam sorry
<Evolution2> i didnt see
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Evolution2> SlimeyPete:: how can i use it
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: make sure you read the last paragraph of the Ext3 section of the FAQ, btw
<Evolution2> i dont understand
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: just download, install and configure (see instructions on the website). It's very easy.
<slowfire> Can I run kubuntu on live-cd, if I just want to try it out?
<vzduch> slowfire: that's what the live CD is for :)
<dromer> hmm, I'm trying to chroot into this disk, but I keep getting: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied  what's up with that?
<Evolution2> sudo maybe?
<dromer> nope
<slowfire> vzduch, just as I thought.
<dromer> tried it with sudo -i also
<crowbar> dromer: if you are stacking commands sudo might not distribute across them ..
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: no, not sudo. it's for Windows.
<slowfire> vzduch, just like with ubuntu
<dromer> crowbar: I'm not, I'm just doing sudo chroot /media/disk/
<vzduch> I prefer Kubuntu mainly because I got so used to the KDE kioslaves :)
<_Carlo_> hi, is it normal under kubuntu that konsole transparency doesn't work?:P it works fine with yakuake
<SlimeyPete> Evolution2: it will allow you to access linux from windows, like you asked. You have to install it in Windows, then you will see your Linux drives in My Computer.
<Evolution2> ah
<Evolution2> ok
<vzduch> after a reboot, that is ;)
<Evolution2> sweet
<Evolution2> it worked
<Evolution2> thank you
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<slowfire> vzduch, Im not used to linux at all, but I like the names of the programs *beeing a bit silly*
<K-Ryan> Silly?
<philippe__> ALguem me ajuda com caixas de som ?
<K-Ryan> !es | philippe__
<ubotu> philippe__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TeraDyne> _Carlo_: What do you mean by "not working"?
<slowfire> K-Ryan, yes, preferring something based on names is not logical to me, not when it comes to computers...
<K-Ryan> No I mean, how are they silly?
<TeraDyne> _Carlo_: I have console transparent right now. I can see my background through my irssi window.
<TeraDyne> Konsole*
<slowfire> K-Ryan, I am silly not the programs
<K-Ryan> You lost me, but okay =)
* slowfire laughs
<vzduch> !pt | philippe__
<ubotu> philippe__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<K-Ryan> I thought it was Spanish =/
<philippe__> vlws
<K-Ryan> Sorry philippe__
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: I thought so as well.
<TeraDyne> what's a good cli music player? besides the usual ogg123 and mpg123, of course.
* Daisuke_Ido remembers DOS's soundblaster utilities..,
<Daisuke_Ido> playcms i think it was
<vzduch> TeraDyne: try mpd, I know someone who uses it all the time
<binks> dudes when i run scan -a0 scan |tee channels.conf i get a error saying >> tee: /channels.conf: Permission denied
<TeraDyne> vzduch: Ok, I will.
<binks> any ideas
<Evolution2> sudo?
<K-Ryan> Anyone ever run Feather Linux?
<vzduch> ROOT detected!
<Ray-> heh.
<TeraDyne> XD
<Ray-> hack it ;p
<Evolution2> i like roads myself
<Evolution2> idk about routes....
<TeraDyne> Quick, Tuxman. To the Sudomobile
<sa> K-Ryan: It worked :)
<K-Ryan> sa: Glad I could help ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> root___: i'm going to tell you this for your own good: running as root is really REALLY stupid.  thank you for listening.
<Evolution2> wtf
<K-Ryan> Oh that's why he said that, I didn't notice it
<juif> hi, i have installed kubuntu (a recent one) wich i then upgraded to feisty then ubuntu-studio, i used the default partitioning scheme. i seriously messed up my install and have files i need to keep and can not backup in my /home dir, is there any way to re-install an ubuntu while keeping my /home dir with that default partitioning scheme ? seems to be all one big partition
<Karti> Is there a way I can test my 5.1 sound system with a SoundBlaster card so that I can hear each speaker individually? ** and I don't mean put my ear against each one!!**
<sa> K-Ryan: Thank you :)
<K-Ryan> Karti: That _would_ work
<pvandewyngaerde> Karti: speaker-test
<K-Ryan> sa: You're welcome
<sa> K-Ryan: Just dont know what i did with that command, haha
<K-Ryan> sa: Me either, I just know that's what you have to do =P
<sa> K-Ryan: haha, ok
<sa> :)
<sa> K-Ryan: thanks
<TeraDyne> vzduch: mpd is a music player daemon, not a player
<K-Ryan> You're welcome, feel free to ask about anything else you might need
<Karti> pvandewyngaerde: It just seems to play noise from them all but says Front Left and repeats
<Ray-> hello, I got 2 PC's one is running XP and the other is running Kubuntu is there a way to make internet sharing on it? I got a hub not a router
<juif> hehe thats waht im doing right now, Ray, using firestarter. but i have two network cards in my kubuntu machine
<Ray-> juif: my internet connection is on the XP
<juif> oh
<Ray-> I installed analogex proxy
<computer> I NEED HELP SOMEONE HELP
<computer> can i pm someone/
<juif> stick a second network card in and "bridge" them :)
<Ray-> tested it on other XP machine it worked well but on my kubuntu it aint working
<dromer> wth, my flashplayer broke after I rebooted? I can't play a youtube-vid past 1 second ..
<TeraDyne> computer: just ask your question in the channel
<pvandewyngaerde> Karti: yes, its called pink noise i think, use commandline options to test your specific settings: "man speakertest"
<Ray-> dont know why :\
<Ray-> juif: not available:P
<juif> ok :) sorry
<dromer> gah, and my rebot didn't fix the error on chroot
<K-Ryan> Psst
<Karti> pvandewyngaerde: I have just selected ALSA and getting it to restart on that
<K-Ryan> What would I use to burn an ISO to a CD?
<computer> Teradyne, I have a problem with ndiswrapper, Whenever I reboot the computer I'm forced to have to reinstall the driver for my netgear wg311v3.
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: K3B?
<K-Ryan> Oh there it is, thanks
<TeraDyne> computer: no idea. maybe someone else will know.
<pvandewyngaerde> do you load the ndiswrapper kernel module at boot ?
<CrunchyFerrett2> ...
<CrunchyFerrett2> I still havent gotten ndiswrapper to work.
<CrunchyFerrett2> I gave up.
<CrunchyFerrett2> instead I went to watch porn :(
<K-Ryan> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that CrunchyFerrett
<K-Ryan> Wait, CrunchyFerrett2?
<CrunchyFerrett2> <---Laptop running Kubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> <---- Desktop runnign Vista
<K-Ryan> Ah ha
<K-Ryan> What color does my name show up as?
<sa> K-Ryan: Thank you, I will. Wish I could say the same but I am a linux noob so wont be of much help. hehe
<CrunchyFerrett2> in which app>?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Here it is... Reddish
<K-Ryan> sa: It's okay, everyone starts somewhere
* TeraDyne sends 2 dozen trout to rain down on CrunchyFerrett for using Vista
<vzduch> K-Ryan: depends on the IRC client.. here it's red
<CrunchyFerrett> Here its grey
* K-Ryan laughs at TeraDyne
<intelikey> K-Ryan your nick is prsed by your irc client
<K-Ryan> Yeah, I meant in Konversation
<CrunchyFerrett2> Red in Konvo
<vzduch> irssi ftw!
<TeraDyne> Still need a good cli music player besides mpg123 and ogg123.
<intelikey> sox
<K-Ryan> Guys I'm trying to burn an ISO to a CD and well K3B is giving no progress
<K-Ryan> Going on 3 minutes now
<Karti> pvandewyngaerde: Manythanks - It was speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6
<computer_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins_lt> computer: Perhaps you never wrote the module aliases to the config file?
<K-Ryan> Never mind
<K-Ryan> Now I have an actual error
<computer_> jhutschin_It, How would I do that?
<TeraDyne> I think I'll just stick to mpg123 and ogg123. Well, just ogg123 if I have my way.
<CrunchyFerrett2> sudo modprobe -l
<jhutchins_lt> computer_: It's one of the commands for ndiswrapper.  Let's see if I can find it faster than you can...
<CrunchyFerrett2> crap, wrong windo
<computer_> jhuchinsJ_It, Ok ;)
<intelikey> TeraDyne http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37889   use with sox.  :)
<vzduch> TeraDyne: http://www.musicpd.org/ <-- mpd && libmpdclient
<jhutchins_lt> computer_: ndiswrapper -m
<computer_> jhutchins_It, tried that... and that's where i get the error..
<jhutchins_lt> computer_: Which error?
<TeraDyne> intelikey: nifty. thanks
<computer_> WifiDocs/Device/Netgear WG311 v3
<computer_> 
<computer_> Configuring the Netgear WG311 v3
<computer_> Getting Started
<computer_> This how-to was produced using a Feisty Fawn live-cd session. There may be differences in the procedure with earlier or later versions.
<Ray-> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CrunchyFerrett2> hm... I see no reference to ndiswrapper when I do a modprobe -l
<Ray-> hmm
<CrunchyFerrett2> Think that might be part of the isssue?
<TeraDyne> vzduch: I will look into mpd when I set up my server. Thanks
<computer_> omg I did not mean to paste that...
<CrunchyFerrett2> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<jhutchins_lt> computer: Yeah, remember to use pastebin if you have more than a line or two.
<K-Ryan> Apparantly you did computer_ because it asks you if you want to paste it =P
<jhutchins_lt> Hey, I've been known to have unexpected content in the pastebuffer.
<computer_> K-Ryan, it wasw a tutorial on using ndiswrapper... apparently I copied that :P
<Ray-> I forgot how to make the kubuntu see the windows partitions
<Ray-> its about fstab right?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Konversation doesn't ask if you want to paste.
<jhutchins_lt> Ray-: Yep.
<Ray-> there were a script ...
<computer_> module configuration already contains alias directive
<K-Ryan> TeraDyne: It does when I try to paste in something that's big
<jhutchins_lt> !ntfs | Ray-
<ubotu> Ray-: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: never has for me.
<computer_> jhuchins_It, this is the error: module configuration already contains alias directive
<K-Ryan> Go figure
<K-Ryan> Maybe I enabled something
<Ray-> jhutchins_lt: Thank you.
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Or I disabled something.
<K-Ryan> Perhaps
<jhutchins_lt> computer_: Do you get error messages at boot?
<computer_> jhutchins_It, no because, when i reboot the wireless card is no longer working...
<K-Ryan> Has anyone else had trouble using K3B to burn an ISO?
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry, lap has been pre-empted by a cat.
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Ah, found the option. Warning Dialogs > "Warning on pasting large portions of text". I have it off.
<K-Ryan> That ;)
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: did you do an md5sum check on the CD iso?
<K-Ryan> It does it automatically
<reldruh> hello. I set up a friend with kubuntu edgy a while back and yesterday she asked me to help her upgrade to feisty. I used the update utility and it seemed to be going well but after it finished there was an error message saying 'changes not commited' It said that either the updates didn't go well or commiting the changes would break compatibility (I think, I didn't write it down). Now her computer won't boot into linux. It hang
<reldruh> l and it hangs on 'setting up console font and keymap' when I try booting the recovery kernel. Booting into windows works just fine, though. Has anybody else run into this problem?
<CrunchyFerrett2> ok. I removed a blacklisted entry from modprobe. How does one go about forcing modprobe to reload the driver?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Never noticed that. Cool. now I don't have to do it from the terminal.
<K-Ryan> Yeah....
<K-Ryan> How do you do it in the terminal?
<TeraDyne> "md5sum <file>"
<jhutchins_lt> CrunchyFerrett2:  sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe <module>
<K-Ryan> ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ md5sum feather-0.7.5.iso
<K-Ryan> e36104401cb47fb5bc0c1cf3994e067d  feather-0.7.5.iso
<CrunchyFerrett2> What does the "depmod" do?
<K-Ryan> What does that mean?
<computer_> I think im going to reinstall ndiswrapper...
<pvandewyngaerde> CrunchyFerrett2:  you can type "whatis depmod" on console, works for every command
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: that's the md5sum of the file. compare the alphanumeric string to the one they have on the site to see if it matches.
<CrunchyFerrett> ahem. Yeah. I knew that. I swear I did
<TeraDyne> or ftp server, if it has an "MD5SUM" file.
<K-Ryan> Identical
<computer_> never mind...
<computer_> >_>
<K-Ryan> Doesn't solve my problem though =(
<K-Ryan> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CrunchyFerrett2> sigh
<Daisuke_Ido> trying to figure out how to take a series of screenshots from a video and stitch them together, similar to what media player classic does in windows...  so far i can get single snapshots, but that's about it.
<K-Ryan> So umm, K3B just doesn't seem to want to burn this ISO
<CrunchyFerrett2> So. Using the bcm43xx drivers, Kubuntu will recongnize the card as eth2. Running ndiswrapper, Kubuntu doesnt even seem to realize it exists.
<grul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> !K3B
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: dual layer dvd by chance?\
<K-Ryan> No, just a CD
<CrunchyFerrett2> hm.
<K-Ryan> It's ticking me off
<CrunchyFerrett2> the DVD ISO I just burned wont read under windows.
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Bad media?  Dying drive?  I/O problem with the location of the .iso file?
<K-Ryan> the md5sum matches up
<K-Ryan> The drive is fine I'm pretty sure
<K-Ryan> And I have the .iso in my home folder.
<jhutchins_lt> CrunchyFerrett2: You can do an md5sum of the actual CD to verify the burn:  md5sum /dev/cdrw
<CrunchyFerrett2> I did.
<CrunchyFerrett2> It checked out fine
<jhutchins_lt> Bad drive.
<K-Ryan> Him or me?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Hell Kubunto even looks at it and says "YAY! DVD MOVIE!! DO YOU WANNA WATCH!!!?"
<CrunchyFerrett2> Windows just looks at me like I'm stupid.
* K-Ryan giggles
<K-Ryan> Okay, K3b is trying to write it with SAO at 24x speed
<CrunchyFerrett2> Of course, I dont have any DVD playign software installed on here...
<K-Ryan> It's going to say "24x speed not supported, switching to 4x" and then say "Try TAO"
<CrunchyFerrett2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<K-Ryan> Then it's going to tell me to try DAO when I use that
<K-Ryan> I can't win
<K-Ryan> And of course it feels like telling me those things after 3+ minutes
<K-Ryan> each
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Why would you do session?  Try selecting disk-at-once to begin with.
<K-Ryan> Selecting what?
<jhutchins_lt> k3b gives you LOTS of progress and diagnostic feedback.
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: http://www.cdrfaq.org/
<reldruh> will the regular kubuntu cd (not the alternate one) work as a recovery cd if a computer won't boot up?
<K-Ryan> jhutchins_lt: Like trying to find a needle in a hay stack
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: You will know a lot by the time you find the needle.
<K-Ryan> I don't need or want to know a lot
<K-Ryan> I just want this to burn
<K-Ryan> =)
<killer101> hello
<K-Ryan> Hi killer101
<killer101> hi
<jhutchins_lt> Ooo.  Wrong thing to say to me, "I don't want to learn".  That's windows talk.
<killer101> everithing kool
<K-Ryan> It's not that I don't want to learn
<killer101> look K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> I don't want to learn everything
<killer101> can you help me pleaze???
<K-Ryan> killer101: Ask your question and if someone in the room can help, they usually will
<killer101> thanx dude
<killer101> i'm new
<killer101> sory for the inconvinience
<K-Ryan> We all were at one point or another
<K-Ryan> Ask away
<CrunchyFerrett2> I swear to god, the ubuntu documentation site lies to me
<killer101> can sombody help me installing amsn on linux???
<K-Ryan> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> !info amsn
<vzduch> killer101: sudo aptitude install amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<Karti> how about apt-get install amsn in a Konsole window?
<Ray-> I'm getting a warning when I do mount -a
<killer101> thanx
<killer101> :D
<killer101> but i've tried that shot
<killer101> and nothing
<killer101> i will just look around
<Ray-> it says no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<vzduch> killer101: activate your Universe and Multiverse repos
<killer101> to many time without using linux
<Ray-> what is going on ?:/
<Karti> try searching for its name with apt-cache search amsn
<K-Ryan> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<intelikey> i need a random number generator for /bin/sh    any clue-by-four ?
<JamesGUK> evening.... anyone know a way to hibernate kubuntu and then boot Windows, then reboot and come back to the hibernated kubuntu?
<vzduch> intelikey: /dev/urandom? *gg*
<K-Ryan> jamesGUK: When you turn off Kubuntu it does the equivalent of Windows's hibernating
<intelikey> vzduch that's not numeric
<K-Ryan> If you have apps open and turn off then turn back on, they will still be open
<Karti> killer101: I tried it with sudo apt-get install amsn and it worked fine
<killer101> thanx karti
<killer101> i will try back again
<K-Ryan> jhutchins_lt: What was that disk-at-once you spoke of?
<Karti> no probs
<TeraDyne> Karti: that because you had the universe repository enabled.
<JamesGUK> K-Ryan: almost but not all apps work --- I also want to avoid the bootup time
<intelikey> anyone ?
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: dao
<Karti> TeraDyne: True..
<K-Ryan> JamesGUK: Can't
<coreymon77> K-Ryan: there is an actual hibernate though
<pwilson_> Does anyone have experience with Virtualbox?
<jhutchins_lt> There's suspend-to-disk.
<K-Ryan> coreymon77: Does it actually hibernate like in Windows?
<pwilson_> could use some help if so.
<K-Ryan> For some reason I thought it didn't
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: there is an actual suspend-to-disk hibernate
<CrunchyFerrett2> 03:46:03 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0<
<CrunchyFerrett2> 03:46:02 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<TeraDyne> !anyone | pwilson_
<ubotu> pwilson_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CrunchyFerrett2> wtf
<coreymon77> K-Ryan: yes
<pwilson_> lol
<pwilson_> Alright.
<K-Ryan> Oh it does! Well there you go
<coreymon77> K-Ryan: i use it all the time
<pwilson_> Im running XP sp2 in a vbox, I've mounted the guest additions in the vbox, but cannot access shred folders.
<pwilson_> when I type net use x:\\vboxsvr\share\ in the windows cmd window, I get a server not found error.
<JamesGUK> coreymon77: but can I then use grub to boot another OS?  Most hibernates skip the grub process and just reload
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: yes
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: its exactly lie windows hibernate
<JamesGUK> coreymon77: sounds like what I am looking for .... ta
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: wait a sec
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: after a while youll get a black screen
<JamesGUK> yes?
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: move your mouse and it will ask you for your password
<JamesGUK> ah just like when you suspend to memory?
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: yes
<JamesGUK> brill thanks
<JamesGUK> hopefully it will work on this laptop
<coreymon77> you using feisty?
<sa> K-Ryan: hmm, i cannot install anything new anymore
<K-Ryan> sa: Strange...
<sa> K-Ryan: yeah
<K-Ryan> What's it say when you try to?
<pwilson_> anyone else have the no sound issue whtn going from kernel 2.6.20-15 to 20-16?
<sa> K-Ryan: problem downloading packages
<vzduch> pwilson_: no sound problems here
<JamesGUK> coreymon77: if thats 7.04 then yes
<pwilson_> I'm just sticking to the 20-15 kernel until I've got it figured out.
<Daisuke_Ido> grr
<sa> K-Ryan: there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit  would break packages
<Daisuke_Ido> still frustrated about this screencap issue.  i'm amazed vlc hasn't added something like that
<K-Ryan> Strange
<sa> K-Ryan: funny
<K-Ryan> I've never had that
<sa> K-Ryan: yeah
<sa> K-Ryan: i will look into it tomorrow
<sa> K-Ryan: have worked too much on the computer today
<sa> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> sa: sudo apt-get -f install
<K-Ryan> jhutchins_lt: I picked DAO and it says SAO up top, and I'm still getting no progress
<pvandewyngaerde> disc at once, session at once, both are good
<sa> K-Ryan: it says could not get lock /var...
<K-Ryan> pvandewyngaerde: Neither work though...
<sa> unable to lock the administration directory (/var...) is another program using it?
<K-Ryan> You have Adept or Synaptic open?
<sa> yes
<sa> hold on
<sa> let me try again
<K-Ryan> It's been over 3 minutes, no progress on the .iso at all
<CrunchyFerrett2> oh crap nuggets
<CrunchyFerrett2> DVD encryption crap
<sa> K-Ryan: hmm
<sa> it is installing now
<K-Ryan> Okay here we go
<sa> K-Ryan: what is the -f install command?
<K-Ryan> Medium or burner do not support writing at 24x speed
<K-Ryan> Switching burn speed down to 4x
<K-Ryan> Performing optimum power calibration
<K-Ryan> sending CUE sheet
<K-Ryan> Unable to send CUE sheet
<K-Ryan> Sometimes using TAO writing mode solves this issue.
<pvandewyngaerde> track at once
<K-Ryan> Trying TAO...
<K-Ryan> Even though it's just one iso
<K-Ryan> sa: Not sure
<pvandewyngaerde>  -f, --fix-broken
<K-Ryan> Switching to 4x, performing OPC, starting disc write, unable to fixate the disc, the disk might still be readable, Try DAO writing mode
<K-Ryan> I told you, I can't win
<pvandewyngaerde> is your recorder broken ?
<K-Ryan> I don't think so
<pvandewyngaerde> maybe your recorder doesn't like the media
<jhutchins_lt> That or there's something wrong with your k3b installation.
<K-Ryan> Try for reinstall?
<jhutchins_lt> pvandewyngaerde: Also possible.
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Be sure to use --purge.
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove k3b --purge?
<pvandewyngaerde> K-Ryan: are you Kate Ryan? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Ryan
<K-Ryan> ?
<K-Ryan> Nooo, not me
<K-Ryan> I just threw a K in front of my name because everything KDE does
<pvandewyngaerde> not anymore
<coreymon77> ya
<K-Ryan> Alright alright
<coreymon77> dolphin
<Daisuke_Ido> no, sometimes they throw it at the end
<K-Ryan> I'm not very creative
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok, juk
<K-Ryan> I get it
<pvandewyngaerde> gwenview
<K-Ryan> "Ark"
<CrunchyFerrett2> So, can Kubuntu not read commercial DVD movies or something?
<coreymon77> or they stick a qt in there
<coreymon77> qtparted
<K-Ryan> !DVD | CrunchyFerrett2
<ubotu> CrunchyFerrett2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dannilion> it can if you download some stuff that I believe is illegal in the IS
<Dannilion> *US
<coreymon77> how
<sa> K-Ryan: hehehe
<sa> thankx
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<vzduch> K-Ryan, CrunchyFerrett2: libdvdcss2 is in the Medibuntu repos
<john86> does ubuntu work on a a8v deluxe?
<K-Ryan> I just figured I'd give him that
<Dannilion> If I were to KDE my name, I think I'd rather be Dannilionk than KDannilion, as that is just sillly
<Dannilion> *silly
<coreymon77> how would that be illegal
<coreymon77> if you legally bought and won the dvd
<john86> does ubuntu work on a8v deluxe?
<coreymon77> own*
<Dannilion> apparently cracking the encryption on it is illegal in the USA
<K-Ryan> coremon77: It should be that simple shouldn't it?
<HymnToLife> compilerwriter, because the techonology used to crypt it is patented
<sa> K-Ryan: it worked
* Dannilion is English though so is not completely certain of laws
<sa> K-Ryan: haha
<HymnToLife> thus you must pay for it if you want to decrypt DVDs
<sa> K-Ryan: thanks...again :)
<K-Ryan> No problem
<Dannilion> john86: try it and see :p
<Dannilion> though why you're asking if Ubuntu works in the Kubuntu channel I don't know
<K-Ryan> Alright, trying my newly installed k3b
<intelikey> americans aren't completely certin of laws either,   and betting on how anything will go in an americian coart is vain.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dannilion: because it's the same farking base?
<Daisuke_Ido> the only difference is the DE
* intelikey remember O.J.
<coreymon77> Dannilion: cracking what encryption,. who cares what you use to paly the dvd
<Dannilion> yes, I know that :) I was just wondering why they were in the Kubuntu channel
<coreymon77> as long as you are not copying and redistributing it
<SillyZ> sorry for all the connect/disconnects, just setting up Konversation here
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: the media conglomerates that take in a tiny amount for every dvd player and dvd software package out there
<Daisuke_Ido> they care
<intelikey> coreymon77 it should be that simple,  but unfortunately it's not always.
<Daisuke_Ido> they suck
<K-Ryan> 2 minute mark and K3b has given me nothing...
<Daisuke_Ido> but they care
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, what are you trying to burn ?
* intelikey thinks of M$
<K-Ryan> A Feather Linux .iso
<FroggyTheGreat> Heya.  I'm trying to do an "empty trash" via the panel applet, and it's telling me I don't have the right permissions.  Any ideas?
<SillyZ> dd if=featherlinux.iso of=/dev/dvdburner    done
<pvandewyngaerde> K-Ryan:  do you have the correct rights as a user to burn media ?
<FroggyTheGreat> I'd do a "chown" but I can't find the location via command prompt.
<K-Ryan> I'm the only user
<K-Ryan> And it's the same account from when I installed Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> I'm going to try to burn it from my other computer
* intelikey wonders why !trash is a factiode
<K-Ryan> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> It doesn't seem to be
<kopeteroxer> is there any way to hide scrollbar of message windows in kopete?
<intelikey> s/is/isn't/
<kopeteroxer> i would like to use mouse navigation instead
<pvandewyngaerde> FroggyTheGreat: what location are you looking for ?
<FroggyTheGreat> I want to empty my trash, and it's telling me I don't have permissions to do that.
<jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: Have you been running gui apps using sudo?
<FroggyTheGreat> By nature of Kubuntu, yes.
<kopeteroxer> maybe y havent permissions to delete the files in trash
<kopeteroxer> s/y/you
<FroggyTheGreat> And how might I go about rectifying that?
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daisuke_Ido> FroggyTheGreat: NOT by nature of kubuntu.  gui apps should be run with kdesu, not sudo.
<intelikey> sudo rm -r ~/Trash       or what ever the name is
<FroggyTheGreat> If I could find the trash folder or whatever via command line, I could sudo chown it back, but I can't find it.
<xst> Apparently there has been posted a patch for this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134774 for a long time now. So why isn't it implemented? At least, the kubuntu distro could use the patch
<vzduch> sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<kopeteroxer> ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<SillyZ> look in .local/share/Trash
<jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: I would do sudo chown -R <your user> ./kde
<SillyZ> nm
<intelikey> sudo rm -r ~/.local
<kopeteroxer> ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: And ./local too.
<SillyZ> FroggyTheGreat: Id goto your /home/username dir and do a sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername * personally
<vzduch> intelikey: I'm sure you don't want to remove the whole ~/.local/ dir
<intelikey> vzduch why ?
<vzduch> jhutchins: and you should give the correct syntax if you give commands to newbies :)
<vzduch> intelikey: because there is a dir ~/.local/share/apps/, do you know what's in there?
<vzduch> you better check beforehand
<JamesGUK> bummer dont have enough swap space to hibernate
<intelikey> vzduch you have that dir ???
<intelikey> vzduch it has never existed on this system
<vzduch> intelikey: no, I don't, I messed something up.. but I have an application dir in there
<vzduch> ~/.local/share/audacious/
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: try restarting normally
<intelikey> heh it's a local temp dir      is it not?
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: and then try using hibernate
<jhutchins> vzduch: What was incorrect?  Did I goof?  I'm just not sure chown -R works on hidden folders, or I'd say chown ~.
<vzduch> jhutchins: there's no such thing as ./local, e.g.
<jhutchins> More than just emptying the trash, he needs to fix his permissions.
<JamesGUK> coreymon77: this is using hibernate  (suspend to ram works fine)
<jhutchins> vzduch: There is on mine.
<intelikey> vzduch is on mine too
<intelikey> but i made it long ago
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: hibernate meaning suspend to disc
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: did suspend to disk work
<coreymon77> ?
<jhutchins> Possibly .local is a hangover from an earlier kde/kubuntu.
<jhutchins> vzduch: You will see that my original suggestion was chown -R .kde/
<K-Ryan> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<JamesGUK> get
<JamesGUK> [ 2401.264000]  swsusp: free swap pages: 113244
<JamesGUK> [ 2401.264000]  swsusp: Not enough free swap
* intelikey does rm -r ~/.*   :)
<vzduch> jhutchins: no, it wasn't ;)
<vzduch> [23:15:38]  < jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: I would do sudo chown -R <your user> ./kde
<SillyZ> q: nvidia-glx vs nvidia-glx-new   on a nvidia go 7800 / 256mb card, any advantage to using -new?
<vzduch> look closely :>
<jhutchins> Ach.
<JamesGUK> probably the problem is I upgraded my RAM after installing 7.04 so the swap size is now too small
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: okay, do a regular restart
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: then try it
<jhutchins> vzduch: Well, at least it won't hurt anything.
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: i get the same message myself sometimes
<intelikey> :)
<coreymon77> JamesGUK: just restart normally, then it should work
<JamesGUK> ok will try
<jhutchins> vzduch: I left a character out of a find ... -exec... command once and deleted all the websites from a server.
<vzduch> jhutchins: well, you're right there :)
<vzduch> jhutchins: hrhr
<jhutchins> Have I mentioned that it's a good idea to make backups before even talking to me?
<vzduch> jhutchins: why that?
<venik> does anyone know whether I can copy a HOME folder from an external disk onto my internal disk?
<venik> I have a backup of my home folder there
<vzduch> venik: why not?
<jhutchins> vzduch: Experience is proportional to data destroyed.  I have a lot of experience.
<venik> If changes have been made in the meantime...
<venik> I am worried about dependencies and stuff like that
<CrunchyFerrett2> sigh. Lets try this again.
<vzduch> venik: if you have important stuff from your current /home, copy it over to your backup beforehand
<CrunchyFerrett2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
* intelikey is glad he doesn't have a "lot of experience"   cause if it's really proportional, there wouldn't be any data left.....
<K-Ryan> Bbl, toying around with Feather Linux
<venik> supposed I installed my Kubuntu 6 months ago, made a backup of the home folder on the external drive, crshed my system, reinstalled.
<venik> can I restore my settings by restoring the backup from the home folder on the external drive?
<SillyZ> should be able to venik as long as its the same version of kde I would think
<intelikey> most   but not system wide tweeks venik
<jhutchins> venik: Mostly.
<venik> ;-(
<SillyZ> I always keep my system setup with the OS on /dev/sda1 then 2 is swap, and /dev/sda3 = /home
<venik> I tried to use SimpleBackup, but that is not a real program
<intelikey> tar   man tar
<SillyZ> Ive tried Acronis (for windows) and it did backup a reiserfs filesystem, dunno about the restore process tho, never tried it
<K-Ryan> Hey umm, I put the disc with the .iso in my CD Drive, restarted
<SillyZ> tar cvfj filename.tar.bz2 /path/to/include/*
<K-Ryan> And it just went to the GRUB boot loader after waiting a few seconds longer than usual
<intelikey> SillyZ no
<intelikey> the j has to be before the f
<K-Ryan> Might I have done something wrong?
<intelikey> else the filename is j
<bodzio_> hello
<SillyZ> Ive never had a problem with f before j , and its worked fine
<bodzio_> who have ATI Radeon 8500?
<SillyZ> j = bzip2 option
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<venik> I have a question about sending files with GAIM
<venik> It does not seem to work
<intelikey> SillyZ yes but j == filename   and fj blah will write to j
<SillyZ> I think your wrong, but ok Ill give it a go anyway
<bodzio_> yes, but I have question - is possible to install ati 8500 on kubuntu 7.04? I heard that are some problems with xorg and this is impossible, is this true?
<SillyZ> intelikey: man tar ... your wrong
<intelikey> SillyZ unless they have changed the way that tar handels it's options in the last year or two then it still writes to whatever follows f     i'll look into the change log
<SillyZ> tar cvfj test.tar.bz2 path/*  created test.tar.bz2   with the correct files in it
<SillyZ> <bows before intellikey> at least we can agree to disagree :D
<intelikey> SillyZ then it is changed.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$~]  tar -cfj test.tar.bz2 testing
<intelikey> tar: test.tar.bz2: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<intelikey> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$~] 
<jhutchins> Um, -j is bzip as opposed to -z which is gzip.
<intelikey> SillyZ the change is within the last year
<intelikey> SillyZ sorry for being behind.
<SillyZ> dunno when it was changed but thats how ive always used it .... either way it works, j before f or f before j
<intelikey> as i said it changed within the last year.
<jhutchins> intelikey: I think your error is that you didn't specify what to add to the file.
<jhutchins> intelikey: for -cf you need tar -cf file input
<intelikey> jhutchins no i specified a file.
<jhutchins> k.
<intelikey> jhutchins the file is "testing"
<SillyZ> brb libhal update
<ardchoille> And you no longer need the "-", as tar won't do anything unless you give it at least one option
<jhutchins> Interesting.
<jhutchins> -cjf will not create the file, but will write to it.
<intelikey> ardchoille the dash is just good form   i know it is not required
<sidney> alguem a?
<intelikey> jhutchins ?
<ardchoille> tar cjf file.tar.bz2 file  is what I always use
<jhutchins> intelikey: run -cjf, then run -cfj.
<ardchoille> -cjf creates a file
<jhutchins> cfj doesn't return an error, but doesn't appear to do anything.
<venik> gaim users, anyone?
<jhutchins> cfj appears to add test.tar.bz2 to file j.
<ardchoille> both -cfj and -cjf work here
<jhutchins> I had always thought the order didn't matter too, but it does appear to.
<ardchoille> Never mattered on all my *buntu releases
<ardchoille> *shrugs*
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37893   here argue with the shell all you want.
<ardchoille> I use tar for my main backup scheme
<intelikey> all i know is how tar works on dapper.  i don't know what all they may or may not have changed,
<ardchoille> Well, using Kubuntu Feisty here and both work
<ardchoille> May have changed since dapper
<intelikey> ardchoille we already established that it must have.  :)
<hilary> hello everyone
<K-Ryan> Hi hilary
<ardchoille> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37894
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck on that run for president!
<intelikey>  /
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: ...
<Daisuke_Ido> ...sorry
* intelikey doesn't want a "young upstart" in control of his computer...
<intelikey> so i write my own init system
* Daisuke_Ido writes on the board 100 times "Think before typing."
<Graham> intelikey: You copied that from the ##linux channel.
<fyrmedic> Anyone know how to ban people in kopete using the yahoo protocol?
<intelikey> Graham not really.   but i wrote it in there.
<Graham> fyrmedic: Right-click block?
<Graham> intelikey: :P I'm just messing with you.
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: make that 1000 times
<coreymon77> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, it was supposed to be 1000, i typoed >_>
<fyrmedic> Graham; Unfortunately that option isn't there.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's my story at least
<Graham> fyrmedic: That's well unlucky.
<ardchoille> krecipes is quite nice.
<Graham> Try typing /ignore in the window.
<ardchoille> imports meal master recipe databases
<Graham> Or ask then nicely not to talk to you anymore.
<intelikey> "hey, that's my lie and i'll stand by it until it changes"  *clinton*
<fyrmedic> Graham; no kidding
<Graham> Who is it? Pass me their address and I'll stalk them.
<ardchoille> intelikey: hahahaha
<vzduch> anyone know a freely available DVD iso >4 GB out of his/her head?
<ardchoille> vzduch: the Fedora 7 ISO ?
<twosouls82> hi all :)
<fyrmedic> Graham; Thats funny. That is what he is doing to my daughter.
<ardchoille> vzduch: nm, not > 4gb
<vzduch> ardchoille: afair just under 4 GB.. I burned that a while ago
<ardchoille> vzduch: Ah, ok
<Graham> Your daughter? BTW hey twosouls82.
<intelikey> vzduch if it's just a test file make one.   dd if=/dev/random of=testfile.iso bs=1024 count=5048570
<saintm1777> watched movie on gxine and read about sudo. This Kubuntu is cool!
<saintm1777> Thanks ardchoille!
<ardchoille> He's hooked! :)
<ardchoille> saintm1777: You're welcome :)
<saintm1777> There are some serious video editing software in here
<fyrmedic> yeah
<saintm1777> for FREE!
<saintm1777> I am wiping my desktop of windows as we speak...
<twosouls82> as in beer?
<ardchoille> saintm1777: You'll find that most software for Linux is free
<jussi01> saintm1777: nice
<saintm1777> loving it man...LOVING IT!
<Graham> fyrmedic: I'm in, what's the little shits address?
<saintm1777> you guys are the bees knees!
<saintm1777> Thank you so much.
<ardchoille> saintm1777: I've been using Linux since 2001 and ubuntu since 2004, recently switched to Kubuntu. This is, IMHO, the best distro on the planet.
<Graham> saintm1777: I'm guessing you're single.
<saintm1777> Chat with you soon
<Graham> Just messing with you, that's awesome news :D
<saintm1777> no. married with 3 year old
<saintm1777> why?
<Graham> It's a joke, nevermind :)
<fyrmedic> Graham; ap4mojo@yahoo.com
<saintm1777> I know. You think I should get a life! lol
<Graham> I'll make you proud.
<fyrmedic> Let him have it
<saintm1777> Just excited man
<saintm1777> I am off to see windows off.
<Graham> Good for you.
<saintm1777> and mess around with linux and apps
<saintm1777> take care. Speak to you guys soon! (and girls!)
<Graham> Right click on his name in the main menu and select stealth mode I think.
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Come back and idle in here, I have learned tons of stuff just sitting and watching
<saintm1777> cool
<Graham> fyrmedic: Do you know any of his personal info?
<saintm1777> maybe I will just leave this running for a while...
<Graham> If I say soming like "hey dan" he'll shit bricks.
<intelikey> Graham does /whois not work ?
<jhutchins> Do we need to clean up the channel here?
<Graham> intelikey: This isn't in IRC.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | Everyone
<ubotu> Everyone: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fyrmedic> Graham; no I don't know anything about him other than he is an obnoxious turd.
<saintm1777> thank goodness my three year old cann't read
<saintm1777> lol
<carlo> hi, is there a place where can i take kubuntu logo?
<vzduch> ?
<intelikey> me too   ?
<saintm1777> running Kubuntu on a dell d640, 1.8Mhz laptop by the way.  which ran like poo on windows but seems to have found new life this OS
<Graham> He's not accepted me yet.
<intelikey> you could take it to the part.  or to a movie
<etalli> carlo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<carlo> etalli: thanks
<saintm1777> My desktop machine should fly once its wiped
<etalli> carlo: no problem
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Just think, if you get tired of kde, you can install a window manager like fluxbox - nice and fast
<intelikey> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saintm1777> fluxbox? just give me a minute to check that out...
<intelikey> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<fyrmedic> !/whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> /whois fyrmedic
<saintm1777> should I register with kde apps?
<saintm1777> stupid question
<saintm1777> sorry
<_Iamda> I'm running Kubuntu 7.04... can I leave the computer on and turn off the monitor?
<ardchoille> _Iamda: yes
<K-Ryan> Sure
<etalli> _lamda:  yes
<ardchoille> Many folks leave their computers on for months and longer
<_Iamda> even all night?
<K-Ryan> For months and longer =)
<etalli> I've been running straight for 1 month, 23 days
<_Iamda> with monitor off...
<vzduch> CPU[AMD Athlon clocked at 900.072 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]   Up[-2days-]   Mem[-152.0/757.5MB-]   HDD[-440GB(18%used)-]   Procs[-105-]   Client[Shell wrapper] 
<etalli> yeah, the machine goes to standby, and waits.  Although start turning it off if you get rediculous power bills
<CrunchyFerrett2> ...
<CrunchyFerrett2> Why would dvd::rip think it was going at 200fps?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Ive never seen anything rip that fast...
<_Iamda> reason I ask at night the monitor light disturbs the wife
<Daisuke_Ido> CrunchyFerrett2: it probably was
<etalli> _lamda:  having the monitor off is even better than leaving it on.  Better for the environment, your wallet, your sleep, etc.
<_Iamda> thank you...
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's just copying the VOB to the hard drive.
<CrunchyFerrett2> awww it borked out at the very end
<etalli> no problem
<Daisuke_Ido> encoding is going to take some time, however.
<CrunchyFerrett2> encoding can take as long as it wants.
<CrunchyFerrett2> The rip needs to be done soon though.
<CrunchyFerrett2> and the frellnig thing keeps bailing out at the last 1000 frames or so.
<Daisuke_Ido> you just copying dvd to dvd?
<Daisuke_Ido> or you goign to encode to mpeg-4?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Gonna encode to DiVX, as soon as I can figure out how to do so in Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> dvd::rip :)
<CrunchyFerrett2> atm I just want to rip it
<grishnak> heh .. im trying to figure out how to play divX or any compressed video format ..
<CrunchyFerrett2> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<etalli> CrunchyFerret, that was my bot call
<CrunchyFerrett2> say waht now?
<etalli> you beat me to it
<CrunchyFerrett2> oh lol. I was doing it for me actually
<psycose> Hi, i try to build an Ada binding to Qt4.2 on Ubuntu feisty i386 up to date (with KDE) the problem is a the end of the build process , there are lot's of unreferenced symbol like  undefined reference to `QScriptEngine::evaluate(QString const&)' anyt ips thanks ?
<etalli> oh, :)
<saintm1777> just seen tabs in fluxbox. cool
<etalli> I generally just /msg ubotu divx
<jordan_> Hello... I have a small problem. When I run Adept or the "Add/Remove Programs" in Kubuntu, I get this error that says something like: "Cannot run while another instance is running already. Please check to make sure another adept or aptitude instance is not running". And then the program closes. I am curious if anyone can help?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Damnit
<CrunchyFerrett2> Failed again
<CrunchyFerrett2> at 5s remaining.
<CrunchyFerrett2> What the heck is going on?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Scratched disc maybe?
<saintm1777> anyone know how to get automatic updates to download and install.  Used Adept but will fetch, don't know if they install. do I just need to install the ones I want?
<Daisuke_Ido> css protection?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Could be. But I installed that libdvdcss2 thing
<etalli> jordan_  You have to make sure that you are not already running Adept, aptitude, apt-get, adept updater, or anything that uses apt
<hilary> Does anyone know whether they can get a Nintendo DS usb dongle working on a Linux computer? Nintendo say the dongles only for Windows XP but I've heard some people have got it working for Linux too. Anyone know anything about it? I'd prefer it if i didnt have to buy a new dongle or a wireless router :P
<ardchoille> saintm1777: You should download and install *ALL* updates that are available. You'll only get updates for software you have installed. This is one nice feature of a package manager.
<saintm1777> great.
<saintm1777> thks
<intelikey> /exec -o echo "`whoami` `pwd` #and i could say iptables -L  hehhe"
<jhutchins> !aptfix | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<saintm1777> starting install on desktop pc. I feel like a kid at Christmas
<ardchoille> intelikey: oh noes!
<intelikey> and some times (albeit not too often)  the updates will break things that are working....
<saintm1777> I used that ubotu...worked the charm
<jhutchins> !aptfix | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jhutchins> Oops, sorry.
<CrunchyFerrett2> hang on a tic...
<saintm1777> still dont know what it means but just copied and pasted.
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett2: Dirty lenz?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Im going to need to have xvid and divx and whatnot installed, arent I?
<jordan_> Okay, I am working on the Konsole command now... I will respond back in a moment.
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jhutchins> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saintm1777> I know the sudo part now
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ardchoille> saintm1777: Be careful with sudo, it allows you to work as root and you can damage your system if you make a mistake. It's good to make a backup of a file before editing with sudo just to be safe.
<saintm1777> okay. thanks.
<saintm1777> once the pc is installed I will muck about on laptop
<CrunchyFerrett2> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> saintm1777: You think it's cool now, wait til you learn how to write your own shell scripts ;)
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett2: I don't think divx problems are going to manefest late in a process.
<CrunchyFerrett2> well..
<intelikey> howto unlock an account when passwd is not installed ?
<CrunchyFerrett2> the vobs only missing the last 1000 frames.
<kernco> I just installed compiz fusion on Kubuntu 7.04 and when I run "compiz --replace" it leaves me without window decorations
<jhutchins> intelikey: Reinstall - the system won't run without passwd.
<CrunchyFerrett2> So Im gonna see if I can encode the file without those last frames, see what happens
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett2: Ah, I thought we were still burning DVD's.
<intelikey> jhutchins has been for months i don't know why it "won't"  :)
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yet you claim passwd is not installed?
<intelikey> it's not
<jhutchins> why not just install it then?
<saintm1777> installing java support on firefox crashes on me and locks database...and solution...happens after it asks me to agree to licence.
<intelikey> it depends on things i don't want installed
<intelikey> but can't one simply edit /etc/shadow and change to a * or something ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: vipw then?
<etalli> Sysinfo for 'etalli-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz at 798 MHz (1597 bogomips), HD: 3/52GB, RAM: 709/1003MB, 102 proc's, 1.43h up
<intelikey> vipw
<intelikey> -root: vipw: command not found
<intelikey> probably comes with passwd   ...
<ardchoille> intelikey: a locked account would have a "!"
<intelikey> yeah and one with no paswd would have *   correct ?
<saintm1777> burnt my first cd on linux today.  VCD with k3b.  had to install number of libs but worked fine afterward
<ardchoille> no, you would need to replace ! with a md5sum'd pass iirc
<jhutchins> intelikey: Heh.  Part of the passwd package.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Take a look at the root entry in /etc/shadow
<intelikey> what about it ardchoille ?
<intelikey> it's just like all of the entries in there
<intelikey> list:!:13634:0:99999:7:::
<intelikey> root:!:13634:0:99999:7:::
<ardchoille> right, now look at your user entry; the ! is replaced with a md5sum'd pass
<intelikey> same
<ardchoille> not here
<ardchoille> must be a diff in dapper
<intelikey> no differance in mine and root and all the rest.
<CrunchyFerrett2> oh lord no
<CrunchyFerrett2> Im no where near the burning stage yet
<intelikey> ardchoille no, it's just that there are "NO" passwords
<CrunchyFerrett2> stupid Hollywood and their content protection
<jhutchins> vipw doesn't work on shadow anyway.
<intelikey> ardchoille all accounts are locked and all passwords are deleted.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, ok. well an unlocked accout would be:  user:md5sum_here:7:::    I believe
<intelikey> hmmmm ok.
<ardchoille> no, that's wrong: username:md5sum_here:13669:0:99999:7:::
<ardchoille> that's how mine is set up
<K-Ryan> Hey if burning a Feather Linux iso didn't work before, do you think I would be able to burn Knoppix to a CD?
<K-Ryan> Probably not, right?
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: Did you check the md5sum before burning?
<K-Ryan> I haven't finished downloading it yet
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: Right.
<ardchoille> could have been a corrupt download
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Passed md5sum.
<jhutchins> ardchoille: His burner is not getting along with his media, it may be toast.
<K-Ryan> Feather Linux did
<psycose> Building an Qt application on Ubuntu feisty, the following reference are undefinied any tips ? thanks QScriptEngine::~QScriptEngine ;QScriptValue::~QScriptValue() ; QScriptValue::setProperty ; QScriptEngine::globalObject() thanks
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Ah, ok
<K-Ryan> My brother is stubborn and won't get off Maple Story to let me use his computer to burn this so I'm just giving it all I've got on here
<K-Ryan> I swear all he does is play games -.-
<vzduch> stupid game junkies..
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: New burner is like $35US.
<intelikey> L-gamers
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: This model has the CD and DVD drives _riveted_ in
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: I have an electric drill...
<K-Ryan> Well, they're screwed into a very small cage that's riveted together
<ardchoille> that sucks out loud
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Maple Story... ugh... I perfer something along the lines of "The World"
<K-Ryan> So I can unscrew them and shift them back and forth
<CrunchyFerrett2> sigh
<K-Ryan> Not that that does anything for me...
<CrunchyFerrett2> I knew better than to make this mistake
<K-Ryan> I need a new computer but don't have the money for one
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: You're probably missing something.
<CrunchyFerrett2> Tried to encode a file with a codec that wasnt isntalled.
<CrunchyFerrett2> *BONK*
<TeraDyne> CrunchyFerrett2: XD Nice one.
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: I've been all over this thing, there's no way I'm missing anything
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett2: I've found avidemux2 and tovid very useful in authoring DVD's.
<CrunchyFerrett2> Not trying to author a DVD
<K-Ryan> Although if anyone has an okay computer they no longer use and feels like giving it to me, I'll pay shipping =)
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: My philosophy has always been if somebody else can build it, I can take it apart and re-build it.
<CrunchyFerrett2> trying to rip one to my library, so I can stick the DVD itself someplace safe
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: I'm sure I could, I just lack the materials to rebuild it =)
<CrunchyFerrett2> If I could only figure out why the rip process keeps failing at the last 5seconds, I'd be happier than a pig in ****
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: It's possible that you need to do something like remove the front panel from the case first.
<K-Ryan> Can't really do that
<K-Ryan> This has a side panel that comes off
<K-Ryan> That's it
<jhutchins> Bigger hammer.
<CrunchyFerrett2> ew
<K-Ryan> ...
<TeraDyne> XD
<CrunchyFerrett2> 18.5 FPS encode rate.
<CrunchyFerrett2> I have this laptop
<CrunchyFerrett2> *hate
<psycose> hi, using KDE with Ubuntu Feisty (i386, up to date KDE 3.5.6) lib Qt 3 & 4, i got lot's of undefined reference, all from QtScript module any tips thanks , here it is http://rafb.net/p/4PXPgA75.html
* intelikey hands K-Ryan the plus O_2 fire wrench
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: I'll bet there's a way to get that front panel off.
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: CD drives are usually meant to be servicible.
<K-Ryan> Not this
<K-Ryan> It's stuck in there until I rip the casing apart
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: You pay shipping both ways, I'll replace the drive for what it costs me.
* TeraDyne hands K-Ryan a chainsaw.
<K-Ryan> What's the case going to look like when I get it back? =)
<vzduch> o0
<K-Ryan> "Case? What case? It didn't come with a case?"
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<TeraDyne> XD
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: As good or better.  I usually charge $75 - $150/hr.
<intelikey> hehhe      "hey, that's my lie and i'll stand by it until it changes"  *clinton*
#kubuntu 2007-07-03
<vzduch> for those who want to hear it: Slackware 12.0 just announced as released
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: It's alright, I'll end up getting a new computer before I fix this one up.
<TeraDyne> I just did something stupid. DOS level stupid...
<K-Ryan> There's too much wrong with it
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: You could always get a cheap case and swap the parts into it.
<thumper-office> is there a howto somewhere for upgrading Feisty to Gusty tribe-2?
<intelikey> vzduch oh slack one-dozen   kewl.
<jhutchins> thumper-office: No, because Gutsy is in testing.
<jhutchins> thumper-office: You need to clean-install it so the bugs you report are clean.
<thumper-office> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> thumper-office: Since the only reason to run Gutsy is to find and report bugs.
<CrunchyFerrett2> hm. I dont suppose anyone knows why its throttling my CPU down to 800MHZ
<TeraDyne> I'll probably get slack 12 later. right now, I need to get some files off my windows box. I screwed up big time.
<jhutchins> thumper-office: When it's fairly well tested, then they'll start testing the upgrade scripts.
<TeraDyne> "mpg321 *.mp3 -w - | oggenc -o *.ogg - && rm *.mp3"
<isthisnickvalid_> Hey people, do you think that a PII box with 256MB of RAM can run Kubuntu? It has a 8mb nvidia.
<Graham> What's a good video editor for Linux? I'm looking for something thatf fairly powerful, but not too complex, open or commercial
<Graham> isthisnickvalid_: Yes.
<intelikey> TeraDyne isn't there an mpg2ogg app ?
<zach> Greets, everyone...
<intelikey> or was that mp3....
<jhutchins> Graham: Have a look at avidemux2 - not the biggest feature list, but works well.
<intelikey> nm
<TeraDyne> Basicly, that just took every mp3 in the directory, encoded it into a single ogg file called "*.ogg" and removed the mp3s
<vzduch> isthisnickvalid_: 256 MB RAM is even enough to run SUSE.. whether the PII will be fast enough to have fun I don't know
<jhutchins> Graham: There's also cinnellera (sp?).
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Yeah, a script, but I couldn't get it to run.
<vzduch> 8 MB gfx RAM might be a bit low, perhaps you can only run 16 bit colour depth
<jhutchins> isthisnickvalid_: You'll want to be careful about running too much at once, but it can be done.
<CrunchyFerrett2> !throttle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> ubotu can't drive. XD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can't drive. xd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrunchyFerrett2> !info throttle
<TeraDyne> O_o;
* jhutchins is off to feed the pferds, later all.
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<vzduch> jhutchins: I ran SUSE 9.3 on this machine (Athlon 900) when it was still on 256 MB RAM
<intelikey> TeraDyne yeah the mistake was the && :)   never rm until you are sure it works like you want.    i.e. it may "work" and not do what you want. as per your experiment
<K-Ryan> Bye jhutchins
<zach> I've borked something that is causing problems with System Settings - some of the modules are failing to load. Can someone please help?
<ubotu> Package throttle does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<CrunchyFerrett2> CPU throttling? Anyone?
<vzduch> jhutchins: you mean horses?
<ardchoille> ubotu: Glad you decided to join us
<ardchoille> :)
<K-Ryan> OH OH OH OH!
<K-Ryan> I THINK IT'S WORKING!
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Linux. It's a learning experience.
<intelikey> yeah
<K-Ryan> Well the CD is revving up
<intelikey> Q. "what do linux users do?"
<K-Ryan> WOOOO!
<K-Ryan> Starting disc write
<intelikey> A. "they install software"
<K-Ryan> It's working! It's really working!
<grishnak> CrunchyFerrett: i was allowed to adjust cpu speed after i made a full upgrade on feisty .. before that i couldnt touch a thing
* ardchoille watches K-Ryan jump up and down
<zach> Can someone please help me get all my system settings modules back? I have to set up several user accounts.
* K-Ryan notices someone is watching and calms himself.
<ardchoille> lol
<CrunchyFerrett2> I did the full upgrade.
<CrunchyFerrett2> And now it tells me the throttle is 800mhz
<CrunchyFerrett2> and It wont let me change it
<K-Ryan> Alright, while I'm waiting on Knoppix...
<K-Ryan> I've got an old computer that I took the main hard drive out of because I needed it
<grishnak> same problem i had .. but mine went away after the upgrade .. running a 1g laptop
<K-Ryan> That computer is a good 10 years old
<CrunchyFerrett2> can I just disable CPU frequency scaling entirely?
<K-Ryan> If I put a Kubuntu CD in the drive and tried to boot up, think it would work?
<intelikey> zach ls /the/mount/point/of/your/backed/up/home | while read Q ;do useradd $Q ;echo $Q ;passwd $Q ;done     ?????
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: damn small linux will probably run well on it.. but kubuntu would likely be too slow
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: How much ram has it got?
<K-Ryan> damn small linux...
* K-Ryan goes to google.
<K-Ryan> Umm, I'm not sure I think it had 256 and a 128
<intelikey> dsl is good for what it is.
* TeraDyne has a copy of Wolvix just for old hardware.
<grishnak> CrunchyFerrett: i couldnt .. i reinstalled after a while .. and come to think it never appeared until kubuntu asked me if i wanted to upgrade .. i was running the previous version
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: DSL: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/   if you're interested.
<K-Ryan> Thaaaaank you
<CrunchyFerrett2> hmm
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: DSL requires at least 128mb ram
<CrunchyFerrett2> I want the acpid to be running, right?
<K-Ryan> I know it has at least that
<TeraDyne> ardchoille: I thought they had a "light" version for older hardware?
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: You can check out tons of distros, even live ones at: http://distrowatch.com
<K-Ryan> *bookmark*
<ardchoille> TeraDyne: They may have, I don't know.
<zach> intelikey: Actually I just figured it out, but thanks anyway, much appreciated. :-)
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: iirc, the kubuntu livecd requires at least 192mb, but I could be wrong.
<K-Ryan> Writing successfully completed
<zach> intelikey: I had removed kde-guidance-powermanager - I think that's what screwed it up. Just reinstalled kde-guidance and now things appear to be fine.
<K-Ryan> =D
<A10> Any body have experience with trying to connect to peoplepc with kppp?
<K-Ryan> So I have to go try the cd this instant
<zach> See ya
<CrunchyFerrett2> great
<K-Ryan> Be back in a little bit, I'll connect here through Knoppix when I find the IRC client
<intelikey> ardchoille version ?
<CrunchyFerrett2> and NOW it thinks my laptop has no battery
<CrunchyFerrett2> perhaps a reboot is in order
<ardchoille> intelikey: Feisty?
<intelikey> ardchoille probably.   dapper was 128
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<TeraDyne> CrunchyFerrett2: You did an update?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Yeas
<TeraDyne> Same happened to me. You have to reboot
<ardchoille> Dapper is nice, that is one solid release, IMHO
<isthisnickvalid_> I downloaded fretsonfire...
<isthisnickvalid_> and when launching it the screen freezes in another resolution
<CrunchyFerrett2> But... but.... I thought one of the major happy points for Linux was never having to reboot :(
<intelikey> ardchoille it's getting there....
<isthisnickvalid_> and I cannot move the mouse
<TeraDyne> or restart whatever app that is
<CrunchyFerrett2> I WAS LIED TOO!
<CrunchyFerrett2> *to
<isthisnickvalid_> it gives an error...
<intelikey> crunchy  who said reboot ?
<CrunchyFerrett2> Teradyne
<TeraDyne> intelikey: me. It's the only way I could fix the power manager problem
<CrunchyFerrett2> hmmm
<ardchoille> s/manager/mangler/
<ardchoille> ;)
<intelikey> TeraDyne sudo /etc/init.d/blah restart  ???
<grishnak> CrunchyFerrett2: yeah :) its all a lie .. the good part is that youll never forget your password .. or at least i wont forget mine since i have to use it a minimum of 3 times pr hour :)
* CrunchyFerrett2 grabs his pistol and proceeds to blow large holes in the laptop
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I couldn't figure out which app was the power manager
* ardchoille hands CrunchyFerrett2 some duct take
<grishnak> Dont do it man .. new monitors for laptops costs a bundle
<CrunchyFerrett2> I own a computer repair shop
<CrunchyFerrett2> I have plenty of spare parts onhand
<grishnak> :) kewl  .. *cough* i might need a few soon
<CrunchyFerrett2> rofl
<CrunchyFerrett2> Damn.
<intelikey> TeraDyne hehhe when in doubt use the console and  for Q in /etc/rcS.d/* ;do /etc/rcS.d/$Q restart      hehhe    getem' all....
<CrunchyFerrett2> So I need to restart the system, but Im on the middle of a video encode.
<CrunchyFerrett2> Rebooting might make the encode go FASTER, but then again it might not...
<CrunchyFerrett2> Decisions decisions...
<grishnak> flip a coin :)
<intelikey> TeraDyne all joking aside, i was just kinda saying that if one knows enough about what they are trying to do, then usually a reboot can be avoided,    not always tho.
<ardchoille> lol @ flip a coin
* CrunchyFerrett2 flips a coin
<CrunchyFerrett2> ... it landed on "Reinstall XP"
* intelikey shoots the lying coin
<grishnak> thats one wicked coin
<ardchoille> Throw that coin away.. it's obviously micromoney
<CrunchyFerrett2> ... and now it says "Get a Mac"
* intelikey shoots the lying user
<ardchoille> lol
<CrunchyFerrett2> *dodge*
<faidillinger> i got two monitors, an ati radeon 9250 with the open source drivers, and kubuntu. how can i extend my desktop to monitor number 2 ??
* intelikey was using his hillbilly rubber band pistol of course....
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<CrunchyFerrett2> There HAS to be a way to make this thign go faster than 17fps
<intelikey> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<intelikey> behold !    a narg.
<narg> eh?
<CrunchyFerrett2> a what now/
<intelikey> what's a narg anywy ???
<narg> a character from a book series ;)
<intelikey> -:- narg [n=narg@72-55-216-222.mammothnetworks.com]  has joined #kubuntu
<hernan> saludosssss a todos/as
<hernan> solicito ayuda
<ardchoille> Ingles solamente en esta canel por favor
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hernan> okis
* CrunchyFerrett2 stabs ndiswrapper
<CrunchyFerrett2> WORK damn you
<grishnak> i thought it was working .. only a wee bit slowly
<CrunchyFerrett2> Different problem.
<grishnak> hehe
<CrunchyFerrett2> WiFi is not working
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<K-Ryan> Operating from Knoppix
<CrunchyFerrett2> Hm.
<CrunchyFerrett2> ndiswrapper has an -a option.
<CrunchyFerrett2> Am I supposed to use that at some point?
<K-Ryan> It's using Kde though so I don't have a big graphical difference and I couldn't find the irc program so I stuck with irssi.
<CrunchyFerrett2> I thought KNoppix shipped with xIRC
<vzduch> K-Ryan: what's wrong w/ irssi?
<ardchoille> doesn't knoppix have konversation?
<ardchoille> tho, irssi is cool
<CrunchyFerrett2> forgive me, but what is the command to make modprobe rescan everything?
<crimsun_> CrunchyFerrett2: modprobe doesn't rescan.  What did you want to do?
<crimsun_> (`sudo depmod -ae` ?)
<CrunchyFerrett2> well, I just redid modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<CrunchyFerrett2> now I want it to load
<ejm> !beryl
<crimsun_> CrunchyFerrett2: then re-execute it without -i
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<CrunchyFerrett2> "modprobe ndiswrapper" ??
<crimsun_> CrunchyFerrett2: yes, if running the install* et al. syntaxes are intended.
<CrunchyFerrett2> ok... did that.
<CrunchyFerrett2> Should a new net interface appear or something?>
<crimsun_> only if you've configured ndiswrapper appropriately [and unloaded and blacklisted the native driver, if appropriate & available] 
<CrunchyFerrett2> I unloaded and blacklisted the bcm43xx driver
<ejm> Hey, I've got a slight problem with my TI sd card reader on my laptop. Anyway, my laptop freezes up completely if I use it.
<rustalot> how do I add an apt-key in KDE?
<ejm> And I took my broadcom card out because everytime I used it, not just in linux but windows as well, it would freeze my laptop up as well.
<jussi01> rustalot: go to adept -> manage repositories -> authentication
<CrunchyFerrett2> then I ran "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<CrunchyFerrett2> no new interfaces
<CrunchyFerrett2> ifconfig shows my hardwire connection, and lo
<CrunchyFerrett2> iwconfig says no wireless extensions on either.
<CrunchyFerrett2> hm
<CrunchyFerrett2> ok
<CrunchyFerrett2> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<bryan> How can I get windows media player files on kubuntu?
<ejm> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejm> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ejm> you scum bot!
<jussi01> ejm: be nice to the bot... ;)
<ejm> ok, if I have to.
<jussi01> :)
<ejm> It'd be cool if someone forked ubuntu/kubuntu, and based/combined it with gentoo. man, gentoo is fast, but kubuntu is good enough for me.
<crash_> ok, NOW the DSL is back
<crash_> did I miss anything?
<greywolf> good afternoon
<CrunchyFerrett3> crimsun did I miss anything you were telling me
<greywolf> I'm somewhat new to linux, so pardon my stupid mistake that I'm about to relate to you
<K-Ryan> Okay, screw Knoppix
<K-Ryan> The Live CD was so slow I swore it froze
<CrunchyFerrett3> ...
<CrunchyFerrett3> Live CD's are always slow
<K-Ryan> 3!?
<K-Ryan> No, I mean this was ridiculous
<CrunchyFerrett3> dsl borked
<K-Ryan> Oh that's right, I gotta look into that one too...
<CrunchyFerrett3> no
<greywolf> looking for a few games to kill time with, I recently installed PlaneShift on Kubuntu 7.04, and found that Mesa v6.3.5, the OpenGL renderer, was too old for PlaneShift to work
<CrunchyFerrett3> DSL = My Internets Tubes
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> I thought you meant damn small linux
<CrunchyFerrett3> lol no
<CrunchyFerrett3> Im actually downloading another Distro as we speak, and Im gonna see if it will take my WiFi card and make it usable.
<greywolf> so I looked around for a bit and was planning on compiling the new version, 7.0.0, but then I figured I could look around for a package to make it easier
<ejm> what card?
<K-Ryan> greywolf: xjewel
<CrunchyFerrett3> If so, then I know it CAN be done. Just need to figure out HOW
<CrunchyFerrett3> Its a BCM4318 chipset
<K-Ryan> download and enjoy it
<ejm> lol
<CrunchyFerrett3> because the damned 43xx drivers dont like me, and ndiswrapper wont even acknowledge my existance
<ejm> I can't stand broadcom. Since they did whatever it was to "help" linux,
<ejm> I took out my broadcom card.
<greywolf> K-Ryan: ok, I'll do that in a bit :P
<greywolf> so I looked around on the ubuntu package search site and found that Gutsy has 7.0.0 packages
<ejm> It was freezing my pc everytime I used it anyway, whether in windows or linux.
<CrunchyFerrett3> my NEXT step is to find the linux Synaptic TouchPad drivers, so I can disable the damned TAP function
<CrunchyFerrett3> may as well do that now
<greywolf> so I figured, instead of downloading the 10-odd packages and dependencies I need, I'll just add the repositories and that way it'll upgrade all the dependencies anyway
<K-Ryan> greywolf: there's neverball too
* K-Ryan smirks
<ejm> there's a way to disable it.
<greywolf> so I installed the mesa stuff, but seeing 1,100 packages just waiting to be updated (via Gutsy's repositories) was too much for me to handle (and I wanted to be on the cutting edge, too...), so I mark it all as a full upgrade and wait several hours for it to download/install
<CrunchyFerrett3> yeah, getting the package for it now
<ejm> I don't remember what synaptic ui I used though.
<greywolf> unfortunately, it looks like it broke gnome about a third of the way through, and now I can't uninstall gnome or reinstall it, even after removing gutsy's repositories
<greywolf> I tried removing .metacity, .gnome, .gnome2, and all the assorted .gnome-related directories in my home dir, and managed to get libgnome2-0 removed, but now nothing else gnome related will install or get removed
<K-Ryan> What's BSD stand for?
<CrunchyFerrett3> Berkley something or other
<greywolf> Adept yells at me saying,"There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<greywolf> at this point, I don't really care if it breaks any more packages, I just want to reinstall gnome, and clean up the collateral damage afterwards
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: use apt instead and see what errors it throws
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: those are usually a little more verbose
<ejm> ok, is kubuntu 7.04 known as feisty? I get the names mixed up. I know that 7.10 is gutsy
<greywolf> I did type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz-gnome
<hitmanWilly> ejm: yes
<greywolf> lemme paste the output somewhere really fast
<ejm> k
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: ok
<K-Ryan> What do you guys think is the most widely used distro?
<ejm> gentoo
<CrunchyFerrett3> OSX
<greywolf> this is the output: http://rafb.net/p/4GWb0L87.html
<CrunchyFerrett3> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett3: nah, OSX is BSD :)
<CrunchyFerrett3> !tap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett3: i don't think that counts as a distro
<CrunchyFerrett3> !TURNOFFTHEDAMNEDTAPONTHETOUCHPAD
<ejm> gentoo and ubuntu combined--wow! talk about speed and stability.
<ejm> but the developers would argue about every little thing that most people don't care about, not that that's bad.
<hitmanWilly> ejm: i use both myself, on different machines
<ejm> my problem with gentoo is getting the useflags or whatever they are set right.
<ejm> and the installer quits on me 1/2 through.
<hitmanWilly> ejm: bah, the gentoo installer sux, use the guide on gentoo.org and do it by hand
<ejm> yeah
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, BSD stands for "Berkeley Software Distribution"
<K-Ryan> Any relation to BSOD?
<K-Ryan> =)
<ejm> And I don't like having my cpu temp. shoot up to 74 degrees C in 2 seconds.
<greywolf> ok I just ran this: sudo apt-get -f install, and it spat this out at me: http://rafb.net/p/sEMfrA92.html
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: actually, BSD is probably the most stable OS out there once its set up right
<greywolf> it looks like the same problem
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Just kidding around ;)
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: did you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<greywolf> not yet
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, it's unix based like linux, but BSD is what you get when a bunch of Unix hackers sit down to try to port a Unix system to the PC. Linux is what you get when a bunch of PC hackers sit down and try to write a Unix system for the PC.... this a quote from The BSD site: http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php
<ejm> anyway, supper is ready, and the food is waiting. see you all in an hour or so.
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: but you probably removed something it depends on, cuz it wants to remove it
<Xbehave> ive installed java 5 and java 6 but a program is telling me i need to update?
<greywolf> is there anything I can do besides a reinstall?
<greywolf> (of the OS)
<BluesKaj> yeah hitmanWilly , the qualifier is : once you get it set up right ...setting it up is pretty daunting
<greywolf> wait
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<greywolf> yeah I did removeit
<greywolf> *remove it
<greywolf> I just double-checked in adept
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: not for a gentoo junkie :P
<BluesKaj> ahhh, have you run BSD , hitmanWilly ?
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: played around a little, but nothing serious, tho
<CrunchyFerrett3> well. ksynaptics doesnt seem to want to work either.
<CrunchyFerrett3> Someone remind me why I'm experimenting with Linux again?
<greywolf> it spat this at me: http://rafb.net/p/ERk7v972.html
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: but that was just in a VM :)
* hitmanWilly is pretty sure he could handle it, tho, just doesn't really want to
<Xbehave> because its free and you cant experiment with windows (well not legally easily and cheaply)
<fyrmedic> how do I skip the automatic fsck during boot? And if I can't how do I fix read errors on hda1?
<CrunchyFerrett3> Xbehave: dont suppose I can argue with that.
<CrunchyFerrett3> WiFi and the Touch pad... those get fixed and I will sing Linux's praises.
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: is your system up to date?
<greywolf> yeah, it should be
<greywolf> it's 7.04
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: ah, wait, i see...i think it has something to do with the gnome packages being slated for removal
<greywolf> yeah, they don't want to reinstall
<K-Ryan> I can run DSL in Kubuntu?
<Xbehave> CrunchyFerrett3: you running fiesty? thats got the best wifi support
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: ok, do you mind reinstalling gnome altogether? or do you want to go the KDE or XFCE route?
<Dusk_> K-Ryan: DSL?
<Dusk_> K-Ryan: of course
<greywolf> I *want* to reinstall gnome :P
<greywolf> I'm on KDE now
<K-Ryan> Cool, how? =)
<greywolf> I don't care about XFCE
<Xbehave> but yes wifi does suck in linux it can be hard work if you dont have correct hardware (ofc once your running linux its not too hard to get the right hardware)
<Dusk_> ethernet or usb modem?
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: ok, try this, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop (you've done this already, correct?)
<voidmage> you know that just removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, right?
<greywolf> yeah, ubuntu-desktop is gone
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: ok, sudo apt-get autoremove will remove everything that ubuntu-desktop depends on...namely, gnome and associated utils
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: don't worry, you can reinstall them later and it should preserve most of your configs
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: unless you --purge
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: how do you want to reinstall? you can do either ubuntu-desktop, which brings all kind of cruft with it, or you can do individual packages (ie gnome, evolution) seperately
<greywolf> I'll try the easiest way first :P
<greywolf> although I don't think the ubuntu-desktop way will work
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: give it a shot anyway
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: or don't, its up to you :)
<greywolf> heh, I will
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: let me know if that fixes the problem
<greywolf> ok
<abaridginay> wow
<greywolf> gah this is so frustrating
<greywolf> :\
<K-Ryan> You should try finding the right .iso for DSL...
<greywolf> can I force a removal of a package somehow?
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: apt-get --force remove should do it
<hitmanWilly> greywolf: or something like that
<Xbehave> ive installed java 1.5 and java 1.6 but a program is telling me i need to update?, how do i fix this?
<hitmanWilly> brb
<jhutchins> greywolf: Given how much work it's been so far, how attractive has a clean reinstall become?
<linux_> ow como que instalo mp3 sem apt-get???????
<linux_> alguem me ajuda!!
<jhutchins> !pt | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<linux_> tenho proxi aqui e nao tenho como instalar por console
<linux_> vlw
<jhutchins> !mp3 | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> ...all in English, I'm afraid.
<jhutchins> Still, you can run them through babelfish.
<raymond> I'm trying to use theme manager but it says i need to use administrator privleges yet there is no button for it
<raymond> how do i get into administrator mode?
<wsjunior> raymond: which theme manager?
<wsjunior> raymond: just open kcontrol and go to appearance & themes and then select theme manager
<raymond> kdm theme. i did that but it wont let me make changes
<wsjunior> uh that's different :-)
<raymond> says i have to click the adminstator button which doesnt exist
<wsjunior> alt+f2 and then type kdmtheme
<wsjunior> there will be a button to be clicked ;-D
<raymond> ah there it is
<raymond> thanks
<wsjunior> np
<wsjunior> ;-D
<K-Ryan> I'm baaaaaaaack =)
<K-Ryan> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/usb.html
<K-Ryan> Think it's worth it?
<K-Ryan> No input? Ah, too bad.
<KevInAlaska> anyone know a reason that 'Beryl' would not load up more then just an icon for a few seconds on initial starting of it then nothing...?
<K-Ryan> Try opening it in the terminal
<KevInAlaska> really terminal?  okay I will try it.
<K-Ryan> If that doesn't fix it, it should give more feedback as to what is going wrong
<K-Ryan> Just type in "beryl"
<KevInAlaska> well it worked and it didnt work.  In terminal it read (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<KevInAlaska> Root visual is not a GL visual
<KevInAlaska> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<KevInAlaska> beryl: Root visual is not a GL visual
<KevInAlaska> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<KevInAlaska> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0)
<KevInAlaska> whoops.. didnt mean all the seperate lines.
<K-Ryan> It does it when you paste stuff in
<K-Ryan> Careful with that, you should really use pastebin
<K-Ryan> If you had one more line the bot probably would of kicked you =P
<KevInAlaska> yeah... I forgot about pastebin... is it still bugged?
<K-Ryan> You might want to try the #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> Bugged?
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to run Damn Small Linux under Kubuntu>
<K-Ryan> ?
<KevInAlaska> yeah.. it used to give me a kind of white screen (via HTML) that read some error message
<K-Ryan> Strange
<K-Ryan> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<K-Ryan> Err, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<KevInAlaska> I would have to back up the page then click on my pastebin posting that shows up in the upper left corner fo the screen, at that point I could copy the address at the top to paste in here.
<KevInAlaska> I will try that one.
<KevInAlaska> is 'GLX' something that is a apt-get thing to load?
<K-Ryan> I don't think so
<K-Ryan> I don't remember getting it
<K-Ryan> You setup Fglrx and Xgl?
<KevInAlaska> dependency?
<K-Ryan> I'm assuming you have Ati
<K-Ryan> Do you?
<KevInAlaska> nVidia 6800 GT
<K-Ryan> Oh, that's strange...
<K-Ryan> I never had any problems with my Nvidia
<K-Ryan> You got the drivers for it though right?
<KevInAlaska> yep.
<K-Ryan> Try this
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove beryl beryl-manager && sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<KevInAlaska> used Envy like I did last time.  I did a reinstall two days ago and the last install envy and beryl worked flawlessly
<KevInAlaska> okay.. one sec
<K-Ryan> Yeah that might take a minute or two depending on how fast your internet connection is
<KevInAlaska> done
<K-Ryan> Try
<KevInAlaska> okay beryl red diamond is jumpping on my pointer and berly manager program on the bar was there and then 20 seconds about .. its gone
<K-Ryan> Try "beryl-manager" in the terminal
<defcon> what are some good ways to optimize memory consumption in ubuntu, my ubuntu often freezes and wont open apps
<KevInAlaska> when I did the terminal it did load it up but didnt work.  I would get the red diamond down there with the options and the configure window if needed but nothing seemed to come of the difference choices I have tried.
<KevInAlaska> trying the terminal load again
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<KevInAlaska> trying something and will have to sever the irc.. brb
<posingaspopular> here's a question for the room. i have to boot into a windows partition to look at some files. when i try to boot the win partition,it wont start. is there anyway i can boot open a virtual machine and trick the computer into opening the win partition in kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> You can mount the drive and look at it in Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> There are ways to setup read-write for ntfs but it's not recommended.
<posingaspopular> K-Ryan: i dont need to mount the drive, i need to look at the actual OS
<K-Ryan> And you can run Windows in some program
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> Not sure what program it was or how to do it though, sorry
<posingaspopular> im just going to try it and see what happens. thanks K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Any luck KevinAlaska?
<K-Ryan> No problem posingaspopular
<KevInAlaska> no luck.
<defcon> what are some good ways to optimize memory consumption in ubuntu, my ubuntu often freezes and wont open apps?
<K-Ryan> KevInAlaska: You have restarted since installing the drivers and the Nvidia splash screen shows up before the login screen right?
<jay_> hey guys, i have a question..... i am running ubuntu on a imac g3 ppc and i have to set the depth to 8 in order to see a viewable but still fuzzy screen, anyone know of a good fix for this ?
<KevInAlaska> sorry I could not type after trying "beryl" from CLI
<K-Ryan> It's alright
<KevInAlaska> I had to control + alt + backspace
<K-Ryan> When you did that, you got the Nvidia pop up screen right?
<KevInAlaska> so one of two things happen when I load it.
<KevInAlaska> not when I control alt backspace... but when I load from reboot or cold boot
<K-Ryan> Okay
<K-Ryan> So your drivers are functioning
<K-Ryan> Have you tried #ubuntu-effects ?
<KevInAlaska> 1) tries to load then nothing or it kind of loads with the red diamond and and I can bring up options but nothing beyond that.
<KevInAlaska> no.. I will now.. going to load up that chat
<K-Ryan> Oh hold on
<K-Ryan> You get the icon in the tray?
<K-Ryan> Right click it, go to window manager and click Beryl
<K-Ryan> Instead of Kwin
<posingaspopular> defcon: you could try using xfce as your desktop enviornment
<posingaspopular> it's very lightweight. used alot in laptops and old computers
<defcon> im running gnome, that is pretty lightweight
<defcon> im running a dual 3 ghz
<KevInAlaska> oops.. sorry K-Ryan I had already joined the other channel and missed your "Oh hold on" :)
<defcon> only thing lacking is ram and video card
<K-Ryan> It's okay KevInAlaska, try it though
<pwilson_> hi folk, could i get some help installing openGL? wine is telling me i don't have any opengl extention, running fiesty
<K-Ryan> pwilson_: What kind of video card? Ati? Nvidia?
<pwilson_> ati m300
<K-Ryan> m300?
<K-Ryan> Never heard of that model
<zibrah3ed> probably an older compaq
<K-Ryan> You can try your luck with...
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pwilson_> from lspci ---   ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] 
<pwilson_> well, that just it, the ati driver is installed and working, but wine is saying it can't find the extentions
<pwilson_> for open gl
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> You setup Fglrx and Xgl?
<jay_> anyone here know anything about getting ubuntu on a newworld imac g3 ? the screen is screwed up, i've tried a variety of things in the xorg.conf file
<zibrah3ed> are you sure the ati driver is loaded
<pwilson_> I've checked the xorg.conf, ati is the driver its loading.
<pwilson_> and it works fine
<pwilson_> I can't get the beryl window manager to work either, it just crashes and reverts to default.
<pwilson_> here is the error wine is throwing.
<KevInAlaska> I had to control alt backspace again
<K-Ryan> No luck KevInAlaska?
<KevInAlaska> tried to get the diamond up again.
<K-Ryan> I'm out of ideas, try the other channel for now
<K-Ryan> Sorry
<pwilson_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28281/
<KevInAlaska> no worries.. you have been more then helpful.  might I ask what your statement was on clicking on the icon first?
<K-Ryan> The icon popped up in that icon tray on your taskbar right?
<pwilson_> Any recomendations?
<jay_> damn you guys are no help, you guys suck cock i'm out of here bitches
<K-Ryan> -.-
<pwilson_> lol
<K-Ryan> Some people...
<zibrah3ed> jay wonderful way to get help
<zibrah3ed> I'm sure i'll try to never help you
<zibrah3ed> pwilson_ I had the same graphics card on my old compaq and I never got it to work
<hitmanWilly> was that a troll?
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Don't know, what did he ask?
<intelikey> troll ?   surely not !
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: jay earlier
<pwilson_> Well, thats just it, it does work, i'm just having this specific problems.
<zibrah3ed> newworld imac screen screwed up
<hitmanWilly> just got back and heard the 'you guys are no help' thing from jay
<K-Ryan> pwilson_ I took a look and nothing that I would recognize was there, sorry
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Nobody could help him so he just assumed we were ignoring him
<hitmanWilly> ah, k
<intelikey> hitmanWilly me too.   but is that one of those places where we shouldn't assume malus ?
<pwilson_> Thanks for looking ryan.
<K-Ryan> Sorry I couldn't help pwilson_ =P
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: probably....
<K-Ryan> Anyone know why K3b would refuse to burn me an .iso?
<K-Ryan> I did one before, and now it's not working again
<K-Ryan> Tried SAO, DAO, and TAO
<K-Ryan> Each one told me to use one of the others
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: could be a drive issue
<K-Ryan> But it did work before
<intelikey> or group issue
<K-Ryan> It didn't work for Feather Linux, then worked for Knoppix, and now won't work for Damn Small Linux
<intelikey> anything that might have changed the groups you are in K-Ryan ?   or the permissions in /dev ?
<K-Ryan> intelikey: Nothing should have done that
<K-Ryan> I haven't even screwed around with my system today
<pwilson_> To recap for those who just came in, Winde can't find my openGL extentions, vid card is an ATI m22, ati is listed as driver in xorg.conf, wine error is here--->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28281/  Also, beryl crashes.
<K-Ryan> By the way, for some reason when I select the DSL .iso it says Volume Id: KNOPPIX
<pwilson_> But 3d screen savers render fine.
<intelikey> !ati | pwilson_ not that you don't already know this but:
<ubotu> pwilson_ not that you don't already know this but:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zibrah3ed> K-ryan thats normal
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: i think DSL is originally based off of knoppix
<K-Ryan> Just making sure that something didn't go wrong
<zibrah3ed> it is
<K-Ryan> Because Knoppix is the last Iso I made
<pwilson_> Ati driver is already installed. :(
<K-Ryan> Yeah his drivers seem to be in order
* intelikey thought that dsl was based on debian and used knoppix techknology
* K-Ryan doesn't care what DSL is based on as long as it works
<K-Ryan> =)
<zibrah3ed> semantics
<pwilson_> I'll try reinstalling from the non-free binary
<zibrah3ed> Pwilson check out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<defcon> quick question, will apt-get remove beagle remove beagle search, search database files and all beagle stored information or is there another command argument for that?
* matysek away
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to simulate the SAO thing now, and it's been nearly 2 minutes and I've got nothing
<K-Ryan> Almost 3 and a half minutes, still nothing =(
<K-Ryan> 3:28
<K-Ryan> Sending CUE sheet
<K-Ryan> Unable to send CUE sheet
<K-Ryan> What's that mean?
<K-Ryan> !CUE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> =(
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: you might try in #k3b or something
<K-Ryan> That's a channel?
<hitmanWilly> i dunno, probably
<zibrah3ed> Cue sheet (computing), a text file that details the layout of tracks on a compact disc
<K-Ryan> It's empty =(
<hitmanWilly> they have a channel for pretty much everything else here :P
<K-Ryan> This is such a PITA
<K-Ryan> What makes it worse, a perfectly fine CD burner is no more than 3 feet behind me
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: how does it set up permissions for the drive?
<K-Ryan> But the whole damn computer is being hogged by my brother who plays games and that's all his life consists of
<K-Ryan> Now he's addicted to Maple Story -.-
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: No idea
<zibrah3ed> I know this is dumb but have you tried to start k3b as root
<euphoria> hi everyone does anyb ody know ow i can get drivers for the4 dialup modem in my toshiba satellite a100 laptop, i believe teh modem is integrated into the soundcard ?
<K-Ryan> I haven't, should I?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: actually, see if you're in the media or dvd or whatever group your distro uses
<zibrah3ed> It would determine whether its hw or permissions
<K-Ryan> I'm using Kubuntu fyi
<zibrah3ed> root is root
<K-Ryan> Directed at hitmanWIlly ;)
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: well, you were talking about Knoppix and DSL earlier, so I wasn't sure :P
<K-Ryan> Yeah sorry for the confusion =P
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to burn DSL
<K-Ryan> I was burning Knoppix before
<hitmanWilly> anyway, try it with kdesu, see if that works
<K-Ryan> Why does anything that gets run as root from terminal use the default theme?
<intelikey> i don't know about k3b but xcdroast wont work until you run it one time as root so it can setup the system config
<zibrah3ed> Because that is theme set for the root accou nt
<K-Ryan> I'll have to change that =)
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: its cause your chosen theme is just for your acct
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: its actually a good idea in case you forget that its a root app running
<Daisuke_Ido> nice side effect is that you KNOW at a glance if something's running as root
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> It's not that different from my current one
<K-Ryan> It's just slightly brighter
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: or at least set it to something different than you normally use
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: I planned on it
<K-Ryan> =)
<K-Ryan> Almost 2:30 and nothing has happened yet
<admin___> quien habla espaol?
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: may be HW issues then
<K-Ryan> It worked before
<K-Ryan> Wait a second!
<roggers> ok gracias
<K-Ryan> He's off his computer! Quick!
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: sometimes a drive will half work for a while before it goes completely kaput
<K-Ryan> Strange
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: or it could be the ribbon cable, or it could even be the IDE controller on the mobo
<K-Ryan> What could be wrong with the ribbon cable?
<intelikey> ide  heh
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: could have come loose, got caught in a fan and damaged, the possibilities are endless :P
<intelikey> endless ?
<K-Ryan> Mmm, I'll have to open it back up again I suppose
<K-Ryan> The computer, not the cable...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: well, not literally, but you get the drift
<hitmanWilly> theres a lot of potential HW failure points is what im trying to say
<intelikey> the possabilites are three for a malfunctioning cable   1, open circut  2, short circut  3, high resistance
<zibrah3ed> 4. mice
<intelikey> falls under 1 and 3
<intelikey> err 2
<zibrah3ed> lol
<K-Ryan> Yeah I guess you're right about that...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i was drifting more towards the practical end of the spectrum, as in what caused one of the three above mentioned issues
* K-Ryan tries to think of all the other oddities that might happen.
<pwilson_> Stupid question, could someone tell me where to find the resticted package manager in KDE once installed? fiesty.
<Daisuke_Ido> add/remove programs...  not the same thing, but video drivers are in there, i believe
<pwilson_> It says they are already installed, I need to manage them.
<intelikey> pwilson_ you can always launch things from the konsole if you don't see a menu itom
<pwilson_> what would the comand be in console?
<pwilson_> lol
<intelikey> open a konsole and start with rest[tab] [tab] 
<intelikey> use the tab key luke.
<pwilson_> I've got a long way to go, I've finally deleted my vista partition, so I'm not going back, but its an uphill struggle for someone who has been using dos/win for 20 years.
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll be fine
<pwilson_> Lol, not if I can't find something as simple as a package manager.
<intelikey> pwilson_ yes it is.  you didn't learn dos/windows in a day so don't expect to master linux in a day...
<K-Ryan> pwilson_: You don't have Adept or Synaptic?
<K-Ryan> Try sudo apt-get install kubuntu_desktop
<K-Ryan> err kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> K-Ryan he means the "restricted package manager" from the ubuntu side of things
<K-Ryan> or was it kubuntu-minimal?
<pwilson_> I do, have adept.
<K-Ryan> Oh that thing, yeah I never found that thing either
<pwilson_> How hard would it be to go to gnome? from a fresh kubuntu install?
<K-Ryan> Not hard, you just install the right stuff and click "Gnome" instead of "Kde" when you log in
<K-Ryan> If I'm not mistaken
<afaith> hello my fellow mates!
<intelikey> pwilson_ install "gnome"  and logout/log into gnome
<zibrah3ed> pwilson_ "restricted-manager"
<afaith> i've got a problem and i don't know what to do
<afaith> if i reboot my default route is set from ppp0 to eth0
<K-Ryan> brb
<afaith> and i cannot access the internet
<pwilson_> Will everything be set up in gnome as if it were a fresh ubuntu install?
<zibrah3ed> pwilson_ yes
<afaith> only if i delete that route manually and i set it again
<pwilson_> WOOT, found the restricted manager.
<afaith> for the pppo device
<pwilson_> thanks for the console tip.
<afaith> can anyone give me a helping hand please ?
<zibrah3ed> np
<pwilson_> TAB rocks in the console, I feel much better.
<intelikey> pwilson_ no that would require installing ubuntu-desktop   but there may be issues when you have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed   some of the defaults may not be what you expect.
<intelikey> pwilson_ yeah it do.  :)
<illriginal> Does anyone know about ventrilo?
<afaith> no one is willing to give me a helping hand ?
<intelikey> illriginal it's usually more productive to simply describe the issue you are having than to ask if anyone knows about blah
<pwilson_> ack, im 800 megs into a 3gig file download, and kde wants to restart.
<pwilson_> lol
<hitmanWilly> pwilson_: then wait until you're done, this isn't windows :P
<intelikey> afaith my answer probably wouldn't be what you are looking for but: "i would put the commands you issue to streighten the thing out in a script and call it from /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> "
<illriginal> intelikey, i wanna get a program that's for mac and windows to work on linux, i haven't downloaded it yet.
<illriginal> http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<afaith> intelikey: i've already done that, same problem
<scott__> Hello
<intelikey> illriginal and you want to know how hard/easy it is to get it working... ?
<intelikey> afaith may i see what you have done ?
<illriginal> intelikey, i dunno if crossoffice or wine will be good enough :x
<afaith> intelikey: of course
<afaith> intelikey: route del -net 0.0.0.0
<scott__> I am configuring a new system and mistakenly dropped myself from the admin group using usermod
<hitmanWilly> illriginal: check the wine app database
<afaith> intelikey: route add default gw 86.34.219.254
<scott__> now I can no longer sudo
<zibrah3ed> Illriginal wine db rates ventrilo as silver, not going to be real stable
<scott__> I was the only sudo-allowed user
<scott__> is there any way out of this?
<hitmanWilly> scott__: reboot into a recovery console
<illriginal> zibrah3ed, is it better that i use cross office?
<intelikey> scott__ one soultion.  reboot to single user mode and fix it.
<hitmanWilly> scott__: that runs with root perms
<scott__> thank you!
<zibrah3ed> illriginal i have never personallhy used cross over office so i don't know
<illriginal> ok zibrah3ead :P
<intelikey> afaith ok but what about an "ifconfig ppp0 <ip> "   would that not do what you need ?   (intelikey is network illiterater)
<intelikey>   <<<<---- don't listen to him on network things....
<afaith> the ip of ppp0 is from a dhcp server
<afaith> do you think i should kill pppd can try to recall it in /etc/rc.local ?
<zibrah3ed> illriginal it seems some have had luck running it on cedega
<CrunchyFerrett> sigh
<hitmanWilly> afaith: could you restart dhcpd, see if that works?
<CrunchyFerrett> How can I tell if ndiswrapper is actually doing anything?
<intelikey> oh    define it in /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> CrunchyFerrett lsmod will list the modules inserted
<afaith> hitmanWilly: i can't it isn't my dhcp server
<afaith> intelikey: thanks for the tip, let's try
<CrunchyFerrett> lsmod's output is longer than I can scroll back :P
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> really ?
<intelikey> well pipe it into  less
<intelikey> lsmod | less
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett: that's normal with a buntu box, try | less
* CrunchyFerrett tried
* CrunchyFerrett tries
<afaith> intelikey: there is no reference to ppp0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<illriginal> zibrah3ad yeah i got it runnin :P
<illriginal> looks good so far
<hitmanWilly> afaith: that means it should default to dhcp
<zibrah3ed> good
<intelikey> afaith yeah that's what i was saying, i think you need to make one
<afaith> oh... and what should i type there ?
<afaith> i'm not a linux guru :(
<intelikey> hitmanWilly help afaith get that ppp0 streightened out
<CrunchyFerrett> well
<hitmanWilly> afaith: what exactly is the issue again?
<CrunchyFerrett> bcm43xx isn't loaded. ndiswrapper IS loaded. Still no additional network interfaces.
<hitmanWilly> afaith: it won't connect?
<CrunchyFerrett> and Im not going to sleep until this works!!
<intelikey> hitmanWilly problem is startup sets eth0 as the default network connection and he needs ppp0
<afaith> if i reboot my default route is set from ppp0 to eth0 and i cannot access the internet only if i delete that route manually and i set it again
<intelikey> so can't he do that in /etc/network/interfaces  ???          <i don't know how or i'd have already said>
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nah, needs to edit the init script
<intelikey> that i can do  :)
<hitmanWilly> interfaces just list how the individual devices connect ie dhcp or static at such and such address
<hitmanWilly> hold on a sec while i look something up
<intelikey> !patience | afaith
<ubotu> afaith: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<afaith> intelikey: i'm more than patience even if i've got only 30 minutes to solve this ... i'm going to a nearby resort and i have to reboot my pc now, to take it to another room
<afaith> so ... it's now or never
<intelikey> yep that's patient  :)
<afaith> 20 tigars helped me :P
<hitmanWilly> still looking....
<afaith> thanks .. if you could help me to solve this tremendous problem i would be more than grateful
<hitmanWilly> afaith: ok, intelikey may have been right with the interfaces file, was thinking something else
<afaith> so, what should i type in that interfaces file ?
<hitmanWilly> afaith: does /etc/network/interfaces have any reference to ppp0?
<afaith> i ave no clue...
<afaith> hitmanWilly: no, there is no trace of ppp0 in interfaces
<hitmanWilly> afaith: ok, you'll probably need to get the actual config options from intelikey, never used dial-up in nix
<afaith> it's not dial up, it's pppoe
<hitmanWilly> afaith: always on?
<afaith> yep
<intelikey> should be just like eth  <afaik>
<hitmanWilly> afaith: ok, i got it then, try adding this to /etc/network/interfaces:
<hitmanWilly> auto ppp0
<hitmanWilly> iface ppp0 inet dhcp
<hitmanWilly> those are two seperate lines
<afaith> ok, let me try :P
<intelikey> afaith you have to edit that as root.   kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<afaith> i know :P
<afaith> i prefer joe :D
<intelikey> vi clone user
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> i don't think it matters, but you may want to put that immediately after the lo interface definition
<CrunchyFerrett> *SCREAM*
<afaith> rebooting now
<intelikey> i tried to use screem one time...  didn't like it.
<hitmanWilly> afaiyou don't have to
<hitmanWilly> crap...
<intelikey> he said he had too whether it was fixed or not  ^^^
<hitmanWilly> i was just going to have him restart the network
<hitmanWilly> oh well, that'll work too
<CrunchyFerrett> well..
<CrunchyFerrett> here's somethign new I suppose
<marcelol> Hello folks
<intelikey> <afaith> intelikey: i'm more than patience even if i've got only 30 minutes to solve this ... i'm going to a nearby resort and i have to reboot my pc now, to take it to another room <<<<<
<marcelol> Anyone have any success with "nvidia-settings" ?
<hitmanWilly> oh, that must have been when i was looking at my buntu box :)
<intelikey> yep
<CrunchyFerrett> lsmod tells me that ndiswrapper is loaded, but it has a 0 in the "used by" column
<hitmanWilly> networking setup is one thing ive noticed that changes distro to distro
<marcelol> intellikey : You ?
<intelikey> marcelol ! i    my nvidia card is not even supported... sorry
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: what is the problem with it?
<marcelol> nvidia-glx detects resolution by default at 1024x768 ( even though 1680x1050 is supported ...I'm running in that now, because nvidia-settings switched modes )..
<marcelol> however, when I try to get nvidia-settings to save it's settings back to xorg.conf...it says it can't write to it..
<marcelol> I tried running nvidia-settings through kdesu...and nada
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ok, two ways of doing this, you want easy or hard?
<marcelol> it'll say "Error : failed to generate and X config file
<marcelol> hitmanWilly: Easy.....please
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ok, open a terminal
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: now, cd to .kde/Autostart
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: nano startup.sh
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: add these lines:
<hitmanWilly> #!/bin/sh
<hitmanWilly> nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<marcelol> done
<marcelol> the : nvidia..etc..etc....on the same line, or another line ?
<hitmanWilly> second line
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: save and exit nano
<hitmanWilly> ctrl-x
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: chmod +x startup.sh
<intelikey> that's ./.kde/Autostart/startup.sh
<marcelol> done
<marcelol> yup
<Lunar_Lamp> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<marcelol> uh....wait
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: he's in .kde/Autostart
<marcelol> it's   ~/.kde/Autostart
<intelikey> yeah
<marcelol> ok...done
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i missed the cd  sorry.
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ok, now anytime you restart kde it should load your settings from nvidia-settings
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ok, part two...
<marcelol> ready
<hitmanWilly> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.config
<marcelol> still in .kde/Autostart
<marcelol> ahh..ok
<marcelol> .config or .conf ?
<intelikey> xorg.config ?  not  xorg.conf ?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, sorry
<marcelol> ok...done
<hitmanWilly> ok, scroll down to where you see all the resolution settings
<hitmanWilly> should be at the very bottom
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: you see the various blocks for different color depths?
<marcelol> yeah
<marcelol> none of them have the res that this screen really supports
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: there should be long lines of res settings in quotes, add "1680x1050" to the beginning of each of those lists
<intelikey> write it in
<intelikey> each or at least the default depth
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: or whatever res you want to use
<marcelol> done, added them
<chrisjs169>  I can't seem to play DVDs on Kubuntu - I get the following (Includes error from kaffeine, as well as from /var/log/messages): http://pastebin.ca/600473
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ok, save and exit
<marcelol> done
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: now, the next time you restart X it should default to the desired res
* intelikey wonders if anyone would consider this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37897  as an issue for a console only type user ???
<CrunchyFerrett> chris, I had that same problem.
<marcelol> ok...
<marcelol> brb...let me give it a shot
<intelikey> !dvd | chrisjs169
<ubotu> chrisjs169: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<CrunchyFerrett> You need to download and install the libdvdcss2 thing
<chrisjs169> it's already installed
<chrisjs169> i even tried upgrading it today
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yeah, w3m gives me the same thing
<intelikey> me too
<CrunchyFerrett> installed libdvd3 ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: apparently, ubuntu is for gui types only :P
<intelikey> :)
<CrunchyFerrett> er libdvdread3
<hitmanWilly> at least the gentoo sites work in console browsers...
<chrisjs169> CrunchyFerrett: IIRC - checking
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it doesn't bother me really. i use mc to edit with...  even though it's buggy...
<chrisjs169> CrunchyFerrett: yes, it's installed
* hitmanWilly uses a mix of gui/terminal apps...and usually has about 20 different Eterm windows open
<CrunchyFerrett> chris: Oh. Then ive got nothign for you, sorry man.
<TrueFX> hi guys
<hitmanWilly> i use what works for me, and WindowMaker really isn't that heavy of a WM :P
<chrisjs169> CrunchyFerrett: ok - I've swapped the DVD drive for one I know works - no dice
<TrueFX> what is the key sequence for going at the beginning of a word in bash shell
<TrueFX> in konsole
<intelikey> yeah yeah yeah but i bet you don't have memory stats like mine ;p    Memory Used/Total Percent: 9/250 MB (3%)
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<TrueFX> and at the end of word
<TrueFX> for deleting a wor d
<TrueFX> if that's possible
<TrueFX> how can i list and change key sequences for bash shell?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nope, but I have a little bit more RAM to play around with :)
<marcelol> hitmanWilly: You are the man !
<marcelol> restarted X and it came back up in the right res
* hitmanWilly bows
<marcelol> now if reboot, I hope it'll do the same
<intelikey> TrueFX it's not the shell that you want it's konsole  configure it maybe.
<marcelol> even Beryl is behaving...
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: to X its the same thing
<marcelol> now to figure out how to slow down the mouse-drag thing
<chrisjs169> anyone else have suggestions for my dvd issue?
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: also, a little side note, any command you want to run on kde startup, put it in that shell script I had you write
<intelikey> chrisjs169 what player are you trying to use ?
<marcelol> hitmanWilly: Oh I'm sure....presence..that when I was in college....I first started doing UI work in X, then Motif, then "graduated" and I was cast into the wilderness of the Windows/OS/2 UI ...have returned to whence I first began...tis a journey
<chrisjs169> intelikey: xine/kaffeine
<hitmanWilly> back in a sec
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<intelikey> hmmm have you tried vlc or gxine to see if it worked in either of those chrisjs169
<K-Ryan> I managed to burn DSL off the other computer and now I'm running it.
<intelikey> and yes i know that gxine is a gtk app
<K-Ryan> This is sooooo going on my old computer
<chrisjs169> intelikey: ok, i'm installing vlc right now
<intelikey> chrisjs169 mplayer is another choice...
<chrisjs169> intelikey: mplayer didn't work =/
<intelikey> yeah it's probably using xine too
<intelikey> chrisjs169 redundant i'm sure but you do have   libxine-extracodecs  ?
<chrisjs169> intelikey: apt-get says it's installed
<intelikey> k,  well did vlc work for you ?
<hitmanWilly> ok, back
<chrisjs169> intelikey: testing it now
* intelikey does vlc with svgalibs  full screen in console mode,  no x needed to watch movies...
<intelikey> s/does/did/   haven't in a while...
<chrisjs169> intelikey: it's at least trying to read from the dvd drive - the LED is blinking, and i haven't gotten any error messages yet
<chrisjs169> but it seems it still isn't playing
<intelikey> ;/
<marcelol> has anyone tried the new nvidia drivers and restricted modules that adept says are available ?
<intelikey> chrisjs169 no errors ?
<chrisjs169> intelikey: it hasn't given me any
<intelikey> that makes it awfully hard to try to fix....
<chrisjs169> intelikey: the led only flashes when manually selecting the vob file though - not when simply selecting open disk
* intelikey hands chrisjs169 a 3lb shop hammer....
<chrisjs169> intelikey: lol - the dvd drive works, just not on Kubuntu =/
<chrisjs169> intelikey: that pastebin link contains info from Kaffeine and dmesg
* intelikey hands chrisjs169 a 8lb sledge hammer....
<chrisjs169> a sledge hammer might work =P
<chrisjs169> (http://pastebin.ca/600473)
<intelikey> yeah i read that.  but it didn't help me help you....
<chrisjs169> I have Ubuntu on another computer - it's just about midnight here, so I guess I could try it on that in the morning
<intelikey> the only thing that the pastebin might be saying that we havent covered, is that it's a special disk anti-freedom lock  disk has bad sectors that the propritary non-free junk is supposed to ignore....
<intelikey> me hates fritz trusted computing crapppppp
<chrisjs169> special disk anti-freedom lock  disk?
<intelikey> doesn't stop theft only makes it harder on the honest people.
<chrisjs169> ah, DRM
<intelikey> chrisjs169 yeah one of the security measures used by some anti-copy junk is to intentionally make bad sectors on the disk...
<intelikey> yes   TCG DRM and friends.
<chrisjs169> intelikey: so it's a DVD that possibly could never play on (K)Ubuntu?
<intelikey> possably  i'm not ready to commit to that answer but it is possable
<chrisjs169> ok
<dsmith_> hi
<chrisjs169> where in the pastebin does it mention the bad sectors - the I/O errors?
<dsmith_> hmmm wrong colors
<ubuntu_> Hi
<intelikey> yes i/o error  on /dev/sr*
<K-Ryan> Hi dsmith_, Hi ubuntu_
<chrisjs169> ok
<ubuntu_> I am going to loose it soon
<K-Ryan> What's wrong?
<ubuntu_> is someone running 2 screen with Kubuntu?
<chrisjs169> i'll see if i can get another dvd working tomorrow - thanks for all your help
<intelikey> chrisjs169 yeah, and some fresh heads to bounce your problem off of may help too...
<ubuntu_> I see that people around the net are able to, but my fucking windows braindead is not helping.  I want to trash Windows!!!  But 2-3-4-5 screens setup is a must for me
<K-Ryan> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> and Kubuntu, OpenSUSE or Fedora can't handle it out of the box...
<intelikey> i tried to setup a linux box that would put a console on one screen and xorg on the other.... never got it to do what i wanted tho.  i wanted it to write to both but could only get one or the other...
<ubuntu_> so?  any other punks who runs multi sreens on Kubuntu?
<greywolf> hey hitmanWilly
<greywolf> sorry I didn't respond earlier, I went to dinner
<greywolf> it looks like I'm gonna have to do that clean install now :[
<intelikey> gutzy ?
<dsmith_> well, turned another person onto linux today
<K-Ryan> greywolf: Never fixed it? That's too bad...
<dsmith_> one person a day for me..
<dsmith_> :)
<K-Ryan> dsmith_ Way to go!
<intelikey> greywolf of  ?
<chrisjs169> intelikey: "gutsy" - was that to me?
<klobster> so I am hoping to learn about backing up my system
<intelikey> chrisjs169 no.
<chrisjs169> ok
<dsmith_> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<greywolf> intelikey: I was here a bit earlier
<greywolf> K-Ryan: yeah
<K-Ryan> I love Linux
<klobster> ok, but specifically what files should I pay attention to? (obviously /home, but what else?)
<dsmith_> klobster: or you can do a dual-boot and backup he entire machine with Acronis.
<dsmith_> :)
<K-Ryan> I never got off this DSL Live CD
<greywolf> I did partition my hard drive for the OS files and the other stuff, though
<K-Ryan> 8% of my RAM is being used and I have 0% CPU Usage
<K-Ryan> I'm putting this on my old computer first thing in the morning
<klobster> dsmith: couldn't I do the same thing through dd?
<dsmith_> i've ben having troubles w/ superkaramba for whatever reason
<dsmith_> oh well
<dsmith_> dd??
<intelikey> klobster dd will backup free space as well as data
<dsmith_> superkaramba has all these desktop widgets, that shows status and such.
<dsmith_> sbackup, seemed to takeup alot cpu processing power
<klobster> I was looking at rsync; I was hoping to figuree out a way to do a backup to 1 or 2 DVD's, and then use rsync and gmailfs to snapshot the diff
<intelikey> klobster /home /etc /var/lib /boot /lib   depending on what all you have in mind of backing up.   that was decreesing order of course.
<klobster> then cron it and forget it
<klobster> what about /etc and /usr ? important, or no?
<dsmith_> the last time I time I tried restoring certain files, it hosed my setup
<dsmith_> so I wiped the drive and installed fiesty
<dsmith_> what about /opt?
<intelikey> top two unless you are trying to protect against  a root kit or something.
<intelikey> klobster etc is.  usr not so much
<klobster>  /opt is unimportant
<intelikey> top two.  /home /etc       my /opt is empty
<intelikey> if you have things in /opt you consider important back it up by all means.
<dsmith_> thunderbird and a few others are placed there
<klobster> intelikey: what about /var/dpkg? could I use the logs to restore all my programs?  or is it a pain?
<Ramon> Hello I'm having a really weird one for you guys :o ... http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html   the bios is 1998
<dsmith_> I rather st backup the entire drive, and do incrementals daily
<jaime> hello
<dsmith_> hello
<klobster> intelikey: I keep a static bash in opt, just in case.
<intelikey> but personal data is in /home  and system configs are in /etc     and i'm tired of repeting that.....
<dsmith_> aye
<jaime> any speak spanish
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klobster> intelikey: yes i knew that, I'm sorry I made you repeat it.
<klobster> ramon: if you press ctrl-alt-F1, you can see the full error of what is breaking down, then we could be more helpfull
<dsmith_> anyone hear? HP is considering coming out with Ubuntu laptops now.
<greywolf> no I didn't
<greywolf> but that's pretty cool
<Ramon> klobster I did
<Ramon> klobster: that is what it is showing me
<Ramon> it is ata1.00 : exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 actuib 0x2 frozen     ata1.00 cmd c8/00:00:b7:11:b4/00:00:00:00:/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 131072 in
<klobster> ramon: live CD or install?
<Ramon> install
<klobster> did it work with the livecd?  also what version?
<Ramon> sure
<Ramon> it works fine
<intelikey> Ramon looks like a driver/bios conflict  maybe try adding    noacpi  to the kernel line and then boot ?
<Ramon> and if i take the hd and take it to this computer it works fine... so yeah.. intelikey could be right .. i guess could be the bios..
<Ramon> how do I add it  intelikey?
<Ramon> acpi=off or noacpi?
<intelikey> when grub first comes up hit [esc]   then select the boot option and hit [e]   then  select the "kernel" line and  [e]    add  well add both then we are sure to cover it.   and hit [enter]   [b] 
<Ramon> ok let me try
<klobster> ramon: is it ide or sata? pci card or onboard?
<intelikey> they are suposed to do the same thing     acpi=off and noacpi
<Ramon> ide
<Ramon> it is ide
<intelikey> klobster you thinking he may need to cull the sata driver from the initramfs ?
<crash_> VICTORY!!
<crash_> I DID IT!
<CrunchyFerrett> The Wireless is functional!!
<Ramon> same thing
<K-Ryan> Awesome
<intelikey> i don't know any way to prevent the initramfs from loading it, do you ?     i mean other than building another initramfs.img that doesn't contain that module
<klobster> well, similar errors point to conflicts with pci cards, and wierd raid implemetations
<Ramon> the same thing happened... and i guess that it goes automatically to noacpi
<Ramon> even tho we dont add it
<intelikey> Ramon any raid arrays ?
<klobster> intelikey: well there may be a boot flag for it, but I would have to hit the logs
<Ramon> no raid
<intelikey> well i'm going to have to let you gents handle it,  4am is too late for me to be up.      gooday and good luck to your pinguin
<Ramon> good night bro
<Ramon> and thx :)
<Ramon> so klobster haha.. it is weird isnt it
<klobster> ramon: does the bios support a raid array? also what kernel version.
<Ramon> the latest one... cannot do uname -r but it is the latest alt that i downloaded
<wsjunior> is /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh script supposed to work automatically?
<klobster> ramon it should give you kernel # during boot, in grub...
<Ramon> yah but the thing is that it gives me the same issue
<klobster> is this a separate system than the one you are on?
<Ramon> how do you disable dma mode? coulde be that?
<Ramon> yeah another one
<klobster> boot to the grub screen and tell me which kernel it says, wait are you on gutsy, or fiesty?
<Ramon> fiesty
<wsjunior> i would like to save battery life of my laptop switching to powerstate=1 of my ati xpress 200m card but it doesnt happen automatically as it should (i guess)
<wsjunior> if i execute ./etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh by hand when i switch to battery mode it changes the card powerstate to 1 but doesnt make any effect automatically
<wsjunior> is it supposed to work?
<wsjunior> im pretty sad about my battery life in kubuntu. it remains for at least 2 hours in windows and nothing more than 30 min in kubuntu
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> i ve got a problem with my network
<TrueFX> i can connect to irc as u can see
<TrueFX> but when it comes to surfing
<TrueFX> i cant do it
<TrueFX> after rebooting the computer for a few minutes 2 or so i can surf in internet
<TrueFX> then when i write a url in conqueror nothing happens
<wsjunior> konqueror
<TrueFX> what may be the possible problem?
<TrueFX> i cant even see an error code
<wsjunior> check ur dns configs
<Ramon> and for my issue.. no ideas?
<wsjunior> what /etc/resolv.conf show?
<TrueFX> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<TrueFX> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<TrueFX> my routers ip
<klobster> ramon: sorry researching possible boot flags
<Ramon> ahh ok klobster :) be here
<Ramon> thanx man
<klobster> ramon: did you find out the kernel version?
<klobster> 2.6.20-16, no?
<TrueFX> in my routers internal settings there are 2 dns servers 195.175.39.40
<TrueFX> and 195.175.39.39
<Ramon> yeah thats my kernel i guess
<Ramon> if thats the latest one for ubuntu stable yeah
<Ramon> cuz i downloaded the latest alt
<TrueFX> and i can ping my dns server
<TrueFX> i mean remote dns server and also my router
<admin___> hi!
<wsjunior> TrueFX: put those ips in /etc/resolv.conf
<Ramon> is there a way to disable dma mode for the hd?
<wsjunior> two lines like: nameserver firstip
<admin___> quien habla espaol?
<admin___> quien habla espaol?
<wsjunior> and the other one in a new line
<wsjunior> admin___: try ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klobster> oh, this isn't a fresh install?
<klobster> it worked previous?
<Dr_Willis_> Ramon,  hdparm command to enable/disable dma modes. Not sure why you want to disable it.
<Ramon> klobster: it worked on this computer the one im using right now
<Ramon> it is not working on the one with the 1998 bios
<Ramon> dr. willis haha cuz i dont know what else to do
<TrueFX> wsjunior:does order matter?
<bryan> How can I use my PPC cell phone on Kubuntu?
<klobster> ramon: well you could try to update the bios.
<klobster> or you can try to add this to the kernel line combined_mode=libata
<wsjunior> TrueFX: not really
* Dr_Willis_ wonderw what bryan  means by 'use'
<level1> How come I can't find quantra on the repos?
* Dr_Willis_ missed what Ramon  is trying to do.
<Ramon> how that would be klobster.. grub menu (esc)... then select the boot option (e) select the kernel(e) type combined_mode=libata and then press (b)?
<TrueFX> Unknown host www.google.com
<TrueFX> i cant ping by name www.google.com
<TrueFX> and i donno its ip by heart
<TrueFX> can someone write it here so that i can try to ping it
<wsjunior> is /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh script supposed to work automatically?
<bryan> sync with kubuntu
<ubunturos> KPilot?
<klobster> ramon: yeah, are you familiar with where to place the text?
<wsjunior> TrueFX: 64.233.161.99
<Ramon> mmmm i dot know cuz after i press e in the kernel it shows me a big line
<Ramon> i mean.. a script
<Ramon> and i guess at the end of it leaving a space right?
<klobster> Dr_Willis:  http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html
<TrueFX> yep i can ping google too
<klobster> ramon: you need to select the line that starts with: /vmlinuz
<Ramon> yeah thats the one
<Ramon> :)
<TrueFX> if my isp changes dns servers
<TrueFX> normally the information in my router should change automatically too?
<klobster> an then you add it after the name of your kernel, and you might as well take out quiet and splash while we are there
<K-Ryan> I'm out guys, going to go install DSL on my old computer =)
<TrueFX> wsjunior: probably that's related with dns right?
<Ramon> ok let me try klobster :)
<klobster> also, have you tried to boot from the old kernel? and do you have any other hard disks/cd drives connected to the ide slots on that system?
<Ramon> no i dont have anything else.. just the IDE HD
<Ramon> i unplugged the cd rom
<Ramon> and there are no other kernels showing in there
<klobster> ramon: so? go or nogo?
<TrueFX> how can i list all ip addresses in my lan?
<Ramon> nothing klobster.. now it says: support DPO or FUA sda: sda1 sda2 (sda5) attached scsi disk sda attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<Dr_Willis_> TrueFX,  use a scanner like nmap, or if they all got samba shares. ive used smb4k to see them/ip's
<Ramon> and my disk is not scsi haha
<sparr> the ubuntu clamav packages complain to my cron logs (and thus my email) that they are out of date.  is this a bug?  i dont want to know if there isnt a new package yet.  how can i fix it?
<klobster> ramon: sda is the new hda, don't get me started about it.  do you know what type of controller you are running?
<klobster> ide controller.
<Ramon> klobster: no idea :o
<Ramon> klobster: what do you mean by controller?
<sparr> Ramon: the libata jerks decided to call all drives sd*, scsi or otherwise
<crimsun> sparr: the *clam* issues are being discussed, enroute to a resolution soon.
<Ramon> it sux :( haha
<Ramon> and as i told you... not working with the libata or with the noacpi
<klobster> ramon: well we could try combined_mode=ide
<klobster> ramon: I mean your ide controller, do you know what type it is?
<sparr> crimsun: interesting.  might they have been under discussion the previous dozen times ive asked this month?  :)
<crimsun> sparr: MOTU meeting archives.
<Ramon> klobster: let me try the combined_mode=ide
<Ramon> i dont know what controller it is...
<klobster> ramon: do you know what motheroard you have?
<Ramon> yeah.. it is a sis
<Ramon> let me see the model
<Ramon> sis 5595
<klobster> sis 530?
<Ramon> yeah thats what it sas
<Ramon> says
<Ramon> just a question.. what is irqpoll?
<Ramon> cuz i was reading that sometimes it boots with that option
<klobster> where did you see that?
<lou_> can someone help me ? How do I change the font and resolution in a CLI ??
<Dr_Willis_> the console, you can set the font with err.. Hmm  let me check
<Dr_Willis_>  consolechars   - is the command for the fonts.
<Ramon> klobster: here
<Dr_Willis_> Resolution is part of the framebuffer stuff I belive.  I always disable all that :)
<Ramon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78288
<lou_> thanks Dr_Willis. Good tip.Just want to press ctrl+alt+F1 and have more than 40 letters/line....
<klobster> you can try it, but I think changing bios settings may be more likely to fix this one.
<Ramon> but it is not giving me any options.. just the old options old motherboards had
<klobster> such as?
<Ramon> let me get into the bios.. (sorry if i take some time but the computer is not close to me :$)
<Ramon> wait
<Ramon> it says /bin/bash cant access tty: job control turned off... and then it says (initramfs)
<Jackz> hales
<klobster> that was booting with which option?
<Ramon> combined_mode=ide
<Ramon> but after a looooooong looong time
<Ramon> before that it says check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat/ /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell.. then busybox v 1.1.3 debian blah blah.. and then the initramfs
<CrunchyFerrett> Hah! Found another way to fix it!
<Ramon> ?
<klobster> ramon: well it confirms the libata issue, although not in a good way.
<wsjunior> using powernowd my max cpu freq is 2.2GHZ but when i start switch to battery and then back to ac it only achieve 1.8, never 2.2 again, how can i fix it?
<Ramon> :(
<Ramon> but do you think there's a way to fix it?
<fignew> wsjunior: what if you use 100% cpu?
<wsjunior> its using performance governor
<wsjunior> should be always using the max
<wsjunior> 2.20GHz in my case
<wsjunior> cpufreq-info shows current CPU frequency is 1.80 GHz
<wsjunior> sudo cpufreq-set -f 2.20GHz returns no error
<wsjunior> but its still 1.80GHz
<wsjunior> :/
<CrunchyFerrett> And on to the next problem!
<CrunchyFerrett> How can I access the network shares on my WinServer 2003 box?
<wsjunior> Samba?
<klobster> ramon: let's try this can you disable the floppy frive in the bios?
<CrunchyFerrett> I figured Samba, but can that be installed on server03?
<CrunchyFerrett> Can linux access server shares from a Win2003 AD server?
<morph_> anyone used iraf on ubuntu before?
<Ramon> it is disabled hehe :$
<morph_> iraf is?
<klobster> ok we could add a line to the grub: break=top that should open us up to some modprobe options
<Ramon> cool let me check
<Ramon> klobster: same thing .. took me to initramfs but this time was faster
<klobster> can you type?
<Ramon> sure
<morph_> also having problems when starting 7.04 hangs after it says "doing normal boot"
<klobster> I mean, it's not locked up?
<Ramon> nah it is not
<Ramon> it lets me type
<klobster> try: modprobe sis5513
<Ramon> ok let me check..
<klobster> ramon: and then exit
<Ramon> type exit?
<Ramon> it sohwd me a lot of things
<Ramon> ide controller at pci slot blah blah.. chipset.. sis620 ata controler... bm dma at .... hda wdc wd ata disk drive.. ide0 at 0x....etc on irq14
<klobster> yeah, type exit
<Ramon> did it :)... now it is stucked on fdc 0 is a post-1991 82077
<klobster> fdc? I thought yopu turned off the floppy in the bios?  did you also remove it?
<Ramon> yeah haha
<Ramon> it is not there since i purchased the computer and it is also disabled.
<klobster> ramon: it may get past it, just give it a sec
<Ramon> i purchased it for 20 bucks haha
<Ramon> 500 mhz and 128 ram...
<Ramon> took me back to initramfs
<morph_> is iraf similar to idl?
<klobster> well I would suggest either: a reinstalling using the edgy cd, and then doing an upgrade over the net
<klobster> b: switching the disk back over to the other system booting it and getting another kernel
<Ramon> ill try that. just let me see if this works
<Ramon> how can i get another kernel?
<klobster> or c: switching to the other system and trying this workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107774
<klobster> ramon: you can get one out of adept, just look for either a new one, or the previous version 2.6.20-16 is current
<Ramon> yeah i guess thats the one this compuer has
<Ramon> ill try something
<Ramon> i have a debian on another computer
<Ramon> ill try switching hdd
<Ramon> let me check
<klobster> you need to edit the initramfs.conf, but it needs to be mounted to do so.
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<CrunchyFerrett> I think I just broke the Su user
<klobster> did you see the workaround in that page?
<kiosk> how come CrunchyFerrett
<klobster> how can you break a nonexistant user?
<kiosk> ?
<CrunchyFerrett> not sure
<CrunchyFerrett> But when I try to do anything in KDE that wants root privs, I get a "Su retuned with an error."
<kiosk> is su the same a sudo?
<CrunchyFerrett> *shrug*
<morph_> what is a good idl type program i can use on ubuntu?
<CrunchyFerrett> ah. I seem to have taken myself out of the sudoers group.
<CrunchyFerrett> or somethin
<klobster> group adm?
<CrunchyFerrett> appears to be so
<CrunchyFerrett> my sudoers file is empty
<klobster> I'm no expert but that sucks
<CrunchyFerrett> and of course I dont have permissions to edit the file.
<CrunchyFerrett> groovy
<CrunchyFerrett> brb
<marcelol> is loving Linux more and more everyday......
<marcelol> begins to question the efficacy of programming in Windows anymore...oh yeah..it pays the bills :(
<klobster> bmaybe boot off the liveCD, and bind your root partition?
* klobster suggests that when marcelol wants to announce something he prefaces it with /me
<kiosk> \leave
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to configure my gnome panel to close an application when I middle click it's button in the taskbar?
<klobster> thecreationist: this channel is KDE specific, try ubuntu for gnome info
<crash_> fixed it
<crash_> Man, you can pretty much fix anything in Linux with an hour or so in google
<makuseru> are there any good flight simulators for linux?
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<morph_> i still want an IDL type program for linux- free of course
<TheCreationist> klobster: Yeah, I was a KDE fan until I realized that the Ubuntu community really doesn't give a crap about KDE.  So I switched to gnome.  I've tried asking in #ubuntu, but got no responses.
<CrunchyFerrett> howdy
<miltos> what's the best download manager for kubuntu?
<DjDarkman> Why doesn`t lock screen work in xgl?
<jlund> TheCreationist: Not sure how you can say that they "don't give a crap" about KDE.
<morph_> how good is gnome compared to kde
<morph_> i havent used gnome at all
<greywolf_> makuseru: what kind of flight simulator?
<DjDarkman> morph_: it may be lighter
<greywolf_> WWII, futuristic, etc...?
<morph_> like bluetooth and networkmanager
<makuseru> realistic
<marcelol> miltos: I use aria...sure it's not so glitzy..but it works great
<DjDarkman> morph_: if you want a light desktop, then you should rather use XFCE
<TheCreationist> jlund: It's pretty much common knowledge that Kubuntu is the neglected aspect of Ubuntu.
<greywolf_> makuseru: ah, then you probably wouldn't like Vega Strike so much
<marcelol> TheCreationist: I...wouldn't say they don't give a .....about KDE....
<TheCreationist> It doesn't get nearly as much attention from developers as gnome.
<greywolf_> TheCreationist: it will when KDE4 is out ;)
<marcelol> What's the first thing anyone does once they realize they can't Shiznitz done in gnome ?......move to KDE.
<morph_> whne should that be?
<jlund> TheCreationist: Yeah, you are kind of just talking out of your ass right now. Can you back these statements up with any evidence at all?
<TheCreationist> greywolf_: Yeah, that's what they said just before KDE 3 came out ;)
<TheCreationist> But okay.
<greywolf_> heh
<TheCreationist> jlund: Hmm... first of all many of the regulars in HERE have said the same.
<miltos> marcelo: adept reports aria and aria2 which one is the best?
<marcelol> there's nothing you can do in gnome right now that you can't do in KDE...
<morph_> when is 4kde4 suppose to be out
<marcelol> aria2 is just a script wrapper..
<TheCreationist> jlund: Second, the stability of Kubuntu is NOTHING compared to the stability of Ubuntu.
<marcelol> arias actually has a UI
<marcelol> aria
<miltos> marcelol:thanks
<TheCreationist> jlund: Also, with Kubuntu Feisty, where are the 3D desktop effects?  The automatic installation of restricted drivers and codecs?
<marcelol> stability ? if it weren't for the fsking nvidia driver....I wouldn't have had to reboot thing thing for anything...
<TheCreationist> jlund: I rest my case. :P
<morph_> so gnome has apps like knerwork manager
<marcelol> Oy ! "Auto install" ? yeah....and where's the "working" bcm43xx driver in ubuntu...hint: it doesn't..please there's plenty to sling around..
<CrunchyFerrett> .. 3d desktop effects?
<marcelol> morph: the answer would be uh......no
<miltos> marcelol: is there any way to unrar a series of password protected files?
<CrunchyFerrett> Yeah it took me forever to get my bcm43xx card working.
<CrunchyFerrett> But I DID IT by god
<morph_> kool, well i just got my KDE looking nice and working stable
<jlund> TheCreationist: 1st point - Heresay. People like you coming in here with your "common knowledge" based on nothing could be responsible for the kind of statements you refer to. 2nd point - I've run both Gnome and KDE for over a year each and Kubuntu is not any less stable. 3rd point - Desktop effects are coming in KDE 4.0. Plasma is going to be awesome. Also I can tell that you really are talking out of your ass because Amarok and K3b
<jlund> and others all tell you when you don't have mp3 support installed and offer to set it up for you.
<marcelol> miltos: not my area of knowledge, dude...my answer would be YEAH....but I ain't the guy to ask
<morph_> well except the knetwork manager desnt always show when KDE starts,  anyone know why?
<miltos> Can anybody tell me if is there any way to unrar a series of password protected files?
<marcelol> who the hell is this "common knowledge" coming from ? Mr Monkey ?
<TheCreationist> jlund: I use both Amarok and K3b on Ubuntu just fine.  Before you attack my comments, perhaps you should get a little more information.  I'm not referring to KDE 4.  I'm talking about Feisty.  Kubuntu Feisty is ages behind Ubuntu Feisty in terms of stability and easy of use.
<marcelol> morph....you sure you didn't turn something off ? mine always comes on automatically
<makuseru> how do i install a .deb in a terminal?
<TheCreationist> jlund: I started using Linux with Kubuntu Edgy.  I love KDE.  I do.
<FoxFire> ummm how do you enable the restricted modules? I forgot
<morph_> it shows a empty space where it should be
<TheCreationist> jlund:  But when it comes to shear stability and features, the KDE version of Ubuntu absolutely sucks.
<marcelol> TheCreationist: Whaaa ? GTFOH, what are you puffin ?
<morph_> like a blank space between other apps
<jlund> TheCreationist: I just think you are being silly. You come into the Kubuntu channel asking a Gnome question and justify it by insulting the stability of the distro variant that we are using. You are in the wrong both in fact and in presentation.
<FoxFire> ummm how do you enable the restricted modules? I forgot
<greywolf_> TheCreationist: I must differ with you on your last point. I installed Kubuntu, then installed gnome and used that for 3 months and tried KDE again, and never went back. It seemed to me that KDE was more stable (except for one or two annoying things like the Konqueror filter crashing bug), and on the whole, much more robust.
* marcelol listens for a "sucking sound" and it's echo-located to coming back from TheCreationist's side of the room
<jlund> TheCreationist: In short, you are off-base regarding both the stability of Kubuntu and also the manner in which you are presenting yourself and asking questions.
<marcelol> like I said before....if it weren't for the driver instability of the nvidia-glx...I wouldn't have had any problems...
* jlund does an impression of TheCreationist. "HAY GUYZ UR DIRSTO IS TEH LAME AND UNSTABLE lolololool! IN GNOME HOW DO I SHOT WEB?"
<jlund> TheCreationist: What a stupid way to ask for help!
<marcelol> ndiswrapper was no big deal to set up...and KNetworkManager is sooooo much easier than GWin ? Is that it ?
<TheCreationist> jlund: I came here respectfully requesting some help with gnome since most people here have some experience with gnome.  When I was ridiculed for asking a gnome question here, I simply stated my reason for not using KDE.  I was jumped with insults immediately.  How is that me "presenting" myself incorrectly?
<FoxFire> umm k could I get some help, Ive forgotten how to enable the restricted modules cause I haven't had to reinstall for some time
<morph_> why are you guys talking smak, linux is free use what you want to
<TheCreationist> jlund: Okay, I'm not 12 and I resent you treating me as such.
<marcelol> TheCreationist: No one "immediately jumped you" with insults...I think you're being a little defensive
<greywolf_> FoxFire: look at your sources.list
<TheCreationist> jlund: I mentioned my misgivings with Kubuntu based on my OWN experience and the comments made by regulars here.
<jlund> TheCreationist: Bullshit. You came in here talking trash about Kubuntu and maligning the amount of support it receives from the Ubuntu community. Hilariously you completely neglect to see the irony in you coming into this channel that you are trashing because you didn't get help in #ubuntu.
<marcelol> and even if I didn't like Gnome ( which I don't ), I wouldn't go into a room and then if I didn't get the feedback I wanted, sling da hash..........
<FoxFire> thanks greywolf
<greywolf_> well that's not all :P
<pacman> can someone assist me in getting java runtime installed properly and plugged into firefox?
<TheCreationist> "Kubuntu is the neglected child of Ubuntu, sadly."  - Jucato
<marcelol> damn...here greywolf_ is trying to lend a guy a hand and all this diatribe is clouding the screen....STFU and have a coke and a smile already dude
<TheCreationist> pacman: Install the plugin package as well, not just sun-java6-jre
<morph_> how about helping instead of talking smak
<TheCreationist> pacman: I believe the proper package is sun-java6-plugin
<greywolf_> open it with sudo and add the word "restricted" to the lines of the fiesty repositories
<marcelol> there you go morph_
<FoxFire> Creationist the great linus torvalds creator of linux says to use kde so meh that aside I can't stand gnome
<greywolf_> lol FoxFire
<FoxFire> it's all personal preference
<greywolf_> marcelol: thanks :)
<jlund> TheCreationist: I don't know who that is and what does that prove anyway? That is like me pasting a quote from you two months from now to prove that Kubuntu is less stable than Ubuntu. Total heresay with no basis in reality.
<morph_> is there a bug with resume image when booting,  my computer hangs at this point
<marcelol> FoxFire: and after all....every time Mr MonkeyBoy has told Linux to put up or shut up, and when he puts us...Mr MonkeyBoy shuts up...what does THAT tell you, about "support" ?
<marcelol> you're welcome greywolf_
<TheCreationist> jlund: Whatever.  Shut up.  You don't know the answer to my question, fine.  Don't be an asshole and pick a fight because I have issues with KDE>
<marcelol> jlund: third time I've said it...if it weren't for the nvidia-glx ( which is now resolved ).....Feisty Kubuntu wouldn't have given me any problems Feisty Ubuntu wouldn't have given anyone else.
<FoxFire> there's kinda a half lack there of lol
<pacman> sweet...fixed...thanks
<marcelol> TheCreationist: Good...you admitted you have issues, that's the first step towards recovery.
<TheCreationist> pacman: My pleasure :)
<sumigamer> guys I added beryl to the startup and now I want to remove it ( from the startup). How do i do this??
<morph_> computer hang during boot at "resume image, doing normal boot"
<marcelol> sumigamer: did you put it in startup.sh ? just go edit it out  and reboot
<jlund> TheCreationist: Again, you're the asshole. My issue isn't that you have a problem with KDE it is the totally ridiculous manner in which you conducted yourself in here. Joining this channel to ask for help for a Gnome question and then trashing Kubuntu in #kubuntu. You're the only ass here.
<TheCreationist> jlund: Point taken.  Now shush.
<greywolf_> too much drama for me, guys, I'm goin to bed :P
<greywolf_> night
<TheCreationist> greywolf_: g'nite.
<morph_> helpy!
<marcelol> TheCreationist : Dude....you really should switch to decaf...
<morph_> think dual boot is causing the problem?
<jlund> TheCreationist: Yeah, I love that you come in here and stir things up with false and inflammatory statements and then tell me to shush.
<marcelol> finally....
<marcelol> jlund: it's not worth it.....even humor couldn't reach'm.....
<jlund> That was sure frustrating! I should know better than to participate in that kind of discussion. Sorry all.
<marcelol> if humor doesn't difuse someone with that train of thought.....nothing will..
<marcelol> no worries.......but seriously....why is it 30% of KDE users today are previous Gnome users ? ....they finally woke up, that's why
<morph_> wow kde4 is gonna look tight
<marcelol> yeah.....but it's still a ways off...
<marcelol> but you're right....it'll be nice to finally tell Mr Monkey Boy and his tools to STFU finally
<morph_> like 4 months
<morph_> right?
<marcelol> not b4 the end of the year methinks
<jlund> It comes out the end of October
<marcelol> you think so ?
<erikja> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<morph_> yeah that is what i thought
<jlund> marcelol: That is the roadmap that they have committed to.
<marcelol> thinks there are some optimists in the room
<morph_> on thier calender
<marcelol> jlund: And I wish'm the best of luck meeting that time frame
<FoxFire> what does this mean beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<morph_> prolly means you should run in 24 bit
<marcelol> FoxFire:...uh yeah...what morph_ said
<jlund> Which means that Kubuntu Gutsy won't have KDE 4.0 as the default desktop but I read an interview with Jonathan Riddell and they are planning on having full packages for it as soon as it comes out. I can't wait.
<erikja> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sumigamer3> I created a link the Kde autostart folder for beryl by the some command that the folks here at this channel gave me. Now how do i remove it??
<FoxFire> Im just running default
<morph_> defualt depth should be set to 24
<marcelol> nvidia-settings says the display can run 32, but I leave it at 24 in xorg.conf as default....
<morph_> its normally 16 i think
<jlund> aKademy is running right now and they are doing a full coding marathon for a week. We should have some really solid idea of where things stand after the conference.
<morph_> i tried beryl but it was too unstable
<marcelol> morph_: yes....it likes to drop back to 16 for some insance reason
<morph_> kept having problems starting apps
<marcelol> is running it now....after hitmanWilly gave'm the heads up
<marcelol> apps like what morph_ ?
<morph_> any app
<marcelol> whoa
<marcelol> that's just wrong
<morph_> would give me an error
<morph_> yeah had to logout
<morph_> then log in again
<marcelol> <-- is running it on an old-ass Inspiron laptop right now
<marcelol> 4 year old lappy
<morph_> wow
<morph_> i have a m1210
<marcelol> new HW...you shouldn't be having problems
<marcelol> m1210 is like what ? year and a half old ?
<sumigamer3> I created a link the Kde autostart folder for beryl by the some command that the folks here at this channel gave me. Now how do i remove it??
<morph_> naw new
<morph_> like a few months
<marcelol> damn dawg....you sure you install the right drivers ?
<marcelol> you should be able to use the newer nv-glx driver
<FoxFire> I think it's the nvidia driver I'm running
<marcelol> or are yo ati ?
<morph_> nvidia
<marcelol> FoxFire: You should make sure you remove the nv-glx driver....switch back to the def nv one
<morph_> click show hidden fils
<morph_> files
<marcelol> then install the nv-glx driver that most appropriately matches your config
<FoxFire> what default nvidia?
<morph_> err your usernam of course
<marcelol> nv
<marcelol> it's installed by default
<FoxFire> I used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<marcelol> that sounds right
<marcelol> and you enabled it...
<FoxFire> yep
<marcelol> and then added the argbglxvisuals ?
<marcelol> are you unable to reboot and go directly to the login ?
<FoxFire> would that be this? sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<marcelol> yes..
<marcelol> after you enable the driver
<marcelol> once you've done that...
<marcelol> restart X.....ctl-alt-BKSPACE....
<morph_> arent you suppose to # out glx for nvidia cards?
<morph_> when using beryl
<FoxFire> k brb
<marcelol> then try running kdesu nvidia-settings and having it detect your card, etc...etc ONE time..
<marcelol> then you should be able to reboot and come straight in
<_Iamda> with PC running,,is it ok to shut down the monitor at will, leave it down 2hrs. or 23hrs., or 2 weeks...?
<marcelol> is running it with it now
<makuseru> !flightgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flightgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Iamda> yes
<marcelol> mind you I turned disable GL Yield
<Admiral_Chicago> _Iamda: what type of monitor
<_Iamda> dell
<_Iamda> 14"
<FoxFire> ok beryl seems worse off then before
<makuseru> beryl is legacy now
<marcelol> in Advanced Beryl Options....try Rendering Path to COPY
<FoxFire> this is the error http://www.pastebin.ca/600979
<makuseru> FoxFire: whats your problem?
<marcelol> try that and DISABLE GL YIELD
<marcelol> Hmmmm
<makuseru> marcelol: whats his problem?
<marcelol> you have bigger issues...KDED isn't responding
<marcelol> did you reboot dude ?
<FoxFire> yeps
<morph_> so is ther a way to fix resume image when booting?
<marcelol> I would run : sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    from a recovery console.....revert to the default nv driver...then go into ADEPT, and remove the NVidia-glx.....once you've done that...make sure you've got the linux restrticted modules installed ( the up to date ones )
<morph_> my pc hangs when it says doing normal boot
<marcelol> make sure  you've PURGED nvidia-glx ( you might have to revert to the command line to ensure that )
<marcelol> then you can go back and re-download nvidia-glx and enable it..
<marcelol> morph_: I don't use suspend or hibernate here as yet....
<morph_> its when i reboot
<marcelol> <-- my bedtime here folks.....have a restful night
<morph_> or after shutdown
<morph_> k night
<FoxFire> laters :D
<marcelol> I'll give it some thought...
<marcelol> will return tomorrow night
<morph_> bedtime for me as well
<morph_> peace
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> how can i dl a websites content by konvertin link to view it in my comp?
<TrueFX> it's my own web site in a remote server in university
<andre__> somebody could help me?
<TrueFX> i have forgetten to password
<TrueFX> so i wnat to dl it and put all the  content now in my computer at home
<TrueFX> andre go and ask
<TrueFX> nobody would say ok
<andre__> anybody knows how to configure this
<andre__> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<andre__> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<TrueFX> if sb know they ll write
<TrueFX> no idea sorry
<andre__> thanks dude
<andre__> did you know any link about that?
<Timsen> TrueFX: if you surf with firefox, you could use the extension scrapbook
<TrueFX> ?
<TrueFX> i cant there is a problem with firefox
<TrueFX> wit wget normall it should be done
<TrueFX> wget -r -k
<TrueFX> but it says permission denied
<TrueFX> wget -r -k http://www.students.itu.edu.tr/~bacioglu
<Timsen> and you start the wget in a directory where you have write permissions" to save the site content?
<TrueFX> my own site
<rixxon> Anyone know a handwriting typefont similar to Purisa, but with support for swedish characters ()? I want something cute for KNotes :)
<TrueFX> timsen
<TrueFX> thx
<TrueFX> :)
<TrueFX> it's fool of me
<TrueFX> i was not root
<TrueFX> ii thought it was a server side error
<TrueFX> :)
<Timsen> np
<sumigamer2> guys how do i change the resolution of an image in kubuntu??
<rixxon> sumigamer2: have a look in the graphics menu, alternatively install gimp or imagemagick or search for something else
<sumigamer2> rixxon, actually I am trying to change the resolution of a logo so that I can fit it on the kicker in place of the K menu logo...
<kraut> moin
<hanzz_> hi.. i heard about program which can sets variables in /proc ... does somebody know his name?
<hanzz_> i think that it has GUI
<bentob0x> I need to reinstall my machine, should I go for Kubuntu again (which is what I'm using now) or should I install a debian + kde?
<bentob0x> knowing that I'm using Linux since March
<rixxon> bentob0x: you asking that here?
<bentob0x> yes
<rixxon> bentob0x: debian folks will tell you debian ftw, kubuntu folks will tell you kubuntu ftw
<bentob0x> Kubuntu is debian-based right?
<rixxon> nah not really no more
<bentob0x> ah
<bentob0x> see I was right to ask it here? :)
<rixxon> bentob0x: lets say it like this, i *think* debian is more raw, less pre-setup, while kubuntu includes more packages and is more preconfigured
<insmod> <rixxon> lol yes it is
<rixxon> bentob0x: if you like how kubuntu is set up, go for it, otherwise, try something else?
<insmod> <rixxon> it is still debian based
<rixxon> insmod: sure but they're not very much like each other anymore?
<rixxon> debian != apt you know :)
<bentob0x> I like Kubuntu a lot, I was just thinking that as I'm getting to know Linux a bit better, maybe it's time to get a bit more 'in control' of my distro?
<insmod> <rixxon> ya they are -- ubuntu pulls off of debian servers and just changes the package to there own
<rixxon> bentob0x: only if you feel the need? it's not a requirement to be a rookie to use ubuntu.
<insmod> <rixxon> that's like saying mandrake and fedora are not redhat based
<bentob0x> true but a lot of things are pre-chewed
<bentob0x> no?
<rixxon> insmod: ok sure, it is debian based, my point is they are rather different from each other
<rixxon> but sure it is *based* on debian
<insmod> <bentob0x>if you learn the back end all distroes are the same
<rixxon> and hey, fedora *is* red hat
<insmod> <rixxon> only in gui my friend
<rixxon> bentob0x: like insmod say, they're all linux anyhow. I used to be you after having used ubuntu for like half a year, then I used arch linux (very raw linux) for a year, now I'm back here.
<insmod> <rixxon> the bare bones are the same and for someone that uses term most of the time they are the same
<rixxon> bentob0x: ask yourself if you want a system to use the computer with, or if you want a system to toy with the computer with
<insmod> <rixxon> my 11th yr lol
<rixxon> hehe
<bentob0x> which system is the one I'll 'toy' with?
<insmod> <bentob0x>any
<rixxon> bentob0x: not *ubuntu anyway :>
<rixxon> sure you can toy with *ubuntu too
<rixxon> but it is probably not the best fit distro for that - while it is better fit than others on being a system to *use* the computer with
<insmod> <bentob0x>want a distro to learn -- linuxfromscratch.org
<bentob0x> maybe the good point is that *buntu has a very fast-growning community
<rixxon> I wouldn't go straight to LFS after a few months with linux
<bentob0x> so I have better chances to find help and technical support?
<bentob0x> (it's not really support, I know)
<rixxon> It is a form of support :)
<bentob0x> what about for a webserver?  Should I use Kubuntu for my own machine and maybe a debian machine for my webserver/fileserver?
<Krijali> anyone using beryl?
<bentob0x> yep
<rixxon> bentob0x: there is ubuntu server, though to me *ubuntu is a desktop distro, so I don't know
<rixxon> I prefer BSD on servers
<bentob0x> hmmm
<rixxon> bentob0x: though with ubuntu server you can have LAMP up and running in 15 minutes, install time included
<insmod> <bentob0x>don't allow ubuntu as a web server unless you know how to lock it down
<bentob0x> ok
* Krijali installing beryl as we speak, and may cry for help if needed
<rixxon> insmod: isn't ubuntu *server* locked properly
<bentob0x> I don't mind spending time on install tho
<Krijali> bentob0x: how well does it work for you?
<bentob0x> Krijali: check on #beryl
<rixxon> bentob0x: then go with openbsd :D
<insmod> <rixxon> no because any use can ssh the box and sudo root
<bentob0x> goes very well Krijali, but I have an nvidia
<insmod> <rixxon> no because any user
<bentob0x> although ATI has made efforts recently
<rixxon> not that it takes time to install, ten minutes about, includes apache
<Krijali> bentob0x: will do thx!
<insmod> <bentob0x> nvidia is better
<bentob0x> ye I know insmod :)
<bentob0x> Krijali: type in google: nvidia beryl wiki or ati beryl wiki and click on "I'm feeling lucky" instead of search
<bentob0x> you'll get the beryl wiki that's quite good
<Krijali> bentob0x: will do (this will be with a laptop w/ati)
<TrueFX> hi
<TrueFX> where is the kernel in kubuntu?
<TrueFX> to compile a kernel where do i have to go?
<aaron_> compiz question here...
<budg__> TrueFX: /usr/src/linux
<TrueFX> linux-headers-2.6.20-15          linux-headers-2.6.20-16          linux-headers-2.6.20-16-server
<TrueFX> linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic  linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<TrueFX> whihc one is active?
<budg__> TrueFX:  "uname -r" will tell you the kernel you are running
<ubuntu_> i'm a new user, and i would help, in french please
<miltos> how can I check if my kubuntu make use of the nvidia drivers?
<budg__> miltos: "glxgears" will tell you if 3d is working
<miltos> budg_: glxgears? how do I run?
<budg__> type it in a console or with the run command "alt F2"
<Dusk_> miltos: in konsole write glxgears
<miltos> Dusk_: thanks...
<defcon> I need to know which settings file or folder system/preferences/"Sessions" uses because it does not save, My permissions seem to be wrong and I need to find the file/folder to fix the issue
<miltos> Dusk_: gears running...is it okey?
<budg> miltos: if you see gears its working
<shawnyboi> hello
<miltos> budg:thanks...
<shawnyboi> glx gears?
<shawnyboi> yeah its nice
<shawnyboi> trying to get dri working?
<miltos> budg:but my monitor settings still reports vesa instead of nvidia...
<shawnyboi> yeah thats hard to get around sometimes
<shawnyboi> vesa stays the display driver even tho
<shawnyboi> ooops
<shawnyboi> woops
<shawnyboi> did that happen again?
<budg> miltos: try typing "glxinfo | grep NVIDIA"
<miltos> budg:wait..
<budg> if it says somthing like "OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.03"
<budg> the nvidia driver is working
<miltos> budg: i've got the error messages like...insufficient resources for operation
<budg> hmm, ok try  lsmod | grep nvidia
<shawnyboi> yeah try that
<miltos> budg:nothing happens it returns to prompt
<shawnyboi> uh oh thats not good
<budg> well the driver is not loaded
<shawnyboi> your nvidia graphical interface is not being loaded into the cpu unfortunately.
<budg> how did you install the driver
<miltos> budg: what should i do?
<kstan> hi
<kstan> somebody having problem keyboard not responding in java swing application?
<kstan> Riddell:  Hi, did you facing java swing application not detect keyboard event in linux?
<fnf> I've seen some people running another X server in a window in a KDE session. Can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<pvandewyngaerde> xnest
<pvandewyngaerde> xephyr
<Stratys> excuse me but is 113 fps good?
<fnf> pvandewyngaerde: thank you, that helps. :)
<kstan> somebody having problem keyboard not responding in java swing application?
<IppatsuManXYZ> Hi all. I've a problem: as soon as KDE starts, the keyboard doesn't work. It works in kdm, I can type the password, but it doesn't work after the login. Here's the content of ~/.xsession_errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28305/ Does anyone know how to fix it?
<PepperBob> hi all!
<PepperBob> i use k3b to burn cds
<PepperBob> unfortunately it is not able to burn audio cds
<PepperBob> it seems i'm missing something
<PepperBob> actually i use k3b with gnome
<PepperBob> any ideas?
<pvandewyngaerde> why doesn't it work ?
<PepperBob> ok got it imho
<pvandewyngaerde> are the codecs installed ?
<PepperBob> i was missing libk3b2-mp3
<PepperBob> ^
<PepperBob> not (yet) ;)
<PepperBob> thanks anyways pvandewyngaerde!
<BetaTester> Hi all. Anybody here with AMD turion 64 x2 CPU and custom kernel?
<PepperBob> BetaTester, me but w/o customer kernel
<PepperBob> using 32bit though....
<BetaTester> PepperBob, I tried compiling a custom kernel with CPU type K8, but without success
<BetaTester> :(
<PepperBob> BetaTester, well... from my gentoo times: compiling a customer kernel can be a pain... :)
<PepperBob> BetaTester, so i never did - why would you?
<rixxon> Why would you run Ubuntu if you want to do things like recompiling the kernel and such, in the first place
<PepperBob> rixxon, well there could be reasons for this.
<dfeser> hi all!
<alexicon> whats qmake?
<alexicon> oh for qt i guess
<alexicon> where do i find it tho
<dfeser> is it possible to get the automount working for usb disks with ntfs?
<dfeser> i can mount is manually with ntfs-3g
<dfeser> but it wont work like plugging in an usb stick
<alexicon> what package is qmake a part of?
<alexicon> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BetaTester> PepperBob I did it about 10 times with K7 and i686 cpus and there is 5-7% gain according to nbench
<petre> hi
<petre> i need some help
<petre> pls
<PepperBob> BetaTester, i surely doubt that you will "feel" this - just a measure
<BetaTester> I need the best from my hardware PepperBob, I run a GUI terminal server
<Hobbsee> !info qmake
<ubotu> Package qmake does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Hobbsee> !info qmake gutsy
* mAtYsEk back.
<BetaTester> currently it is on a K7 Athlon, but I am trying to get it going on a turion 64 x2 just for a test, before I actually purchase something like conroe or amd x2
<ubotu> Package qmake does not exist in gutsy
<Hobbsee> alexicon: qt3-dev-tools
<Hobbsee> matysek: please disable the away message
<alexicon> yep just found it, cheers
<alexicon> turns out i needed qt4 that was the prob :|
<matysek> Hobbsee: i use it twice a day, is it a problem?
<Hobbsee> matysek: it's annoying in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> matysek: if everyone used it...
<Hobbsee> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<matysek> Hobbsee: and what about changing nickname to nIcKnAmE? is it allowed?
<Hobbsee> matysek: it's less annoying - people often disable joins/parts
<Hobbsee> silent /away also works too
<PepperBob> BetaTester, did you load your old config?
<PepperBob> BetaTester, before you changed the processor type
<BetaTester> PepperBob. I got it going :)
<BetaTester> with 2.6.18
<BetaTester> without loading the old config :)
<PepperBob> BetaTester, great then :)
<BetaTester> yeaah :)
<BetaTester> I will see the difference later PapperBob
<alexicon> whats this about?
<alexicon> make: g++: Command not found
<alexicon> make: *** [generated_obj/pfs.o]  Error 127
<petre> i did install a software - scilab: but  when I load it gives me an error :/usr/bin/scilab: 28: /usr/lib/pvm3//lib/pvmgetarch: not found -> can anyone knows   what to do?
<rixxon> !build-essential > alexicon
<alexicon> cheers
<rixxon> hm does that work
<alexicon> yes
<rixxon> I haven't used ubotu in like a year :D
<arun> how do i scan things? i have a scanner connection and i just installed sane
<arun> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<deepa> !kooka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> i tried kooka, but i dont know how to scan using that
<arun> deepa: have you used it to scan anything?
<deepa> arun: i always use kooka
<anryko> scan what?
<arun> scan a photograph, i don't have a usb scanner, it's an old one
<arun> canon
<arun> i don't think it's detecting my scanner
<arun> damn
<anryko> kooka :)
<arun> anyway, thanks for the help deepa, anryko
<arun> i'll be back in a few
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<okay> hi
<jussi01> hi
<rixxon> With dynamic cpu frequency, it is stuck on the lowest when running unrar. Unrar is shit slow but a bit faster with the performance governor, can I make it work properly with dynamic?
<enry> hello
<DarkMageZ> hi, i'm looking for a x64 kubuntu feisty user who uses (or can use) amarok and has a feisty pbuilder setup. anyone awake who meets this and has some spare time?
<jussi01> hmmm, you dont ask much do you...
<etalli> It's 0649
<DarkMageZ> jussi01, i know. such a rare kind of user. but it's for their kind benefit. (sif i'd care about an x64 issue :P)
<jussi01> DarkMageZ: sad, i meet all the requirements... except for x64
<jussi01> DarkMageZ: you might try asking Hobbsee
<DarkMageZ> i was under the influence that hobbsee had an old system which would rule her out of x64 bitness?
<jussi01> DarkMageZ: I dont know, I do know she has kubuntu though
<Lynoure> No x64 on this one either
<clemens> lol
<pvandewyngaerde> i have x64, but gutsy
<DarkMageZ> pvandewyngaerde, do you have a pbuilder setup for gutsy? i suppose gutsy will do.
<moritz_> hallo
<DarkMageZ> fine. i'll drop the pbuilder requirement... just to see if i'm wasting my time...
<DarkMageZ> any x64 users got a few minutes?
<[ifroog] > Hi.. any one uses knetworkmanager in the panel ?
<moritz_> 60.166.112.12
<pag> !anyone | [ifroog] 
<ubotu> [ifroog] : A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[ifroog] > lol
<[ifroog] > Alright, i set it to manual configure. and i now want to set it back to automatically detect wireless networks, HOW ?
<[ifroog] > Before at right click it used to show the wirelessnetwork detected..
<pag> [ifroog] , do you have "enable wireless" checked in right-click menu (it's under options)
<[ifroog] > pag, yes i do..
<pag> [ifroog] , well.. how about Manual Configuration and there try to configure your wireless interface. There's Manual and Automatic options
<[ifroog] > pag, right now its set on dhcp.
<[ifroog] > the icon also in the panel looks diffrent.
<elcastor> hi
<pag> [ifroog] , ok. Sorry, but I'm out of ideas.
<[ifroog] > pag, even on a friend laptop i tried to manually configure lan. But then wireless too got manual.
<[ifroog] > and the icon changed and now you can see the wireless networks around..
<[ifroog] > well, i'll try to google..
<pag> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_4strO> [ifroog] : dont understand your pb
<[ifroog] > _4strO, you have this knetworkmanager in the panel which on rightclick you can see the wireless networks around you and click connect them. But since i click on manually configure .. I cant see the wireless network around me.
<_4strO> mmm
<MattJ100> Hey all, what is the difference between a primary and a logical partition?
<MattJ100> Must the root partition be primary?
<Olof[M] > Is this a help channel? Ktorrent is bugging me
<_4strO> MattJ100: a logical partition can contain other partitions
<balaji> how to mount a NTFS formatted USB harddrive?
<_4strO> !ntfs | balaji
<ubotu> balaji: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_4strO> Olof[M] : what's happening ?
<Olof[M] > _4strO: I'm downloading some huge torrents, 100gb+. which seems to have messed up the program
<_4strO> Olof[M] : see with ntfs-config
<_4strO> oups
<Olof[M] > whut
<_4strO> balaji: see with ntfs-config
<Olof[M] > I'm not used to linux at all, being forced to use it because my computer hasn't got internet connection atm.
<balaji> i doenloaded ntfs-config but that gives a error saying gtk warning cannot open display
<_4strO> Olof[M] : think you have to put them one by one in ktorrent
<MattJ100> Isn't there a limit on the number of primary partitions, iirc?
<_4strO> balaji: in a console type : kdesu ntfs-config
<Olof[M] > _4strO: well. It worked for a while until I tried to change properties of a torrent, which messed up the proram
<_4strO> MattJ100: max 4 primary then you can create a logical partition to go up
<Olof[M] > _4strO: I tried to remove the torrent by deleting the temporary files, and now the program wont start at all
<MattJ100> Ah, k
<balaji> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<_4strO> Olof[M] : in ~/.kde/shareapps/ktorrent ?
<Olof[M] > yeah
<_4strO> or something like that
<Olof[M] > yes
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : why did you do that? in the future use the app to remove its temp files
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: cause the app wont start at all. it freezes and closes everytime I start it
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : what is put on stderr?
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: whats that?
<Olof[M] > I don't use linux myself, but I'm forced to use it as my connection to internet for a couple of weeks
<_4strO> balaji: ?
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : when an application is runned from the commandline it will print debug/error messages to the Konsole, if any
<twosouls82> did you see any messages when you tried to run it from the commandline?
<_4strO> balaji: it will give you some erreors in the console then open the ntfs-config
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: communication problems
<Olof[M] > " Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 "
<Olof[M] > 'spoe that doesn't mean anything
<_4strO> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : that is because of an entry in your xorg.conf for a non-existant device, that has nothing to do with KTorrent not starting up
<twosouls82> anything else?
<Olof[M] > yeah, sec
<Olof[M] > terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<Olof[M] >   what():  St9bad_alloc
<Olof[M] > I can paste all of it, if someone knows about that textdump site.
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : I would advice trying to backup .kde/share/config/ktorrentrc and .kde/share/apps/ktorrent and see if KTorrent will run without your config; to see if your configuration has a little 'bug' in it
<_4strO> Olof[M] : can you paste the result of : ls ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent ?
<twosouls82> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Olof[M] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28319/
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: will it create new ones by default?
<_4strO> Olof[M] : can we remove all current torrent ?
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : yes it will, but be sure to backup the old settings first
<balaji> yeah i could mount the device changing /etc/fstab but get no write permssions??
<_4strO> Olof[M] : clear all torrent queued ?
<Olof[M] > _4strO: that's the deal, I have other large torrents that has been running for a couple of weeks.
<Olof[M] > I'd like to find a way to save them somehow.
<_4strO> Olof[M] : are thez finished ?
<Olof[M] > nope
<_4strO> ok
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : there is a part file importer plugin for KTorrent, so that wont be a problem at all
<Olof[M] > twosouls82:  okay
<_4strO> mmm not sure
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : you need the original torrent that started it for it though
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: so basically I just move the ktorrentrc file and the tempfiles? leaving nothing
<Olof[M] > ok, that will probably not be a problem
<_4strO> Olof[M] : what is the last operation you made before ktorrent bug ?
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : yes, but backup the old files to be sure, and that's it
<Olof[M] > _4strO: changed properties of a really huge torrent. it started to bug and ask for files that weren't supposed to be downloaded
<Olof[M] > ok
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : manually enable the Part file imported in the config and import the part files via the Menu "File"
<omega> how can i install verlihub
<omega> ?/
<omega> hy
<omega> to all
<_4strO> Olof[M] : hwo many files are you supposed to download ?
<balaji> _4str0 i mounted the USb by modifying the /etc/fstab file
<_4strO> balaji: ok :p
<balaji> but i dont get write support so i tried sudo ntfs-config
<Olof[M] > _4strO: the torrent that caused the problem was 100 gb+ and 9000 files, but that one doesn't matter
<Olof[M] > most of the ones I'd like to save are around 10gb
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : MAME files?
<twosouls82> :P
<Olof[M] > heh, no I already got those ;)
<balaji> it gives an option write enable for external devices
<balaji> i selected that but i am not able to write files in the USb
<_4strO> Olof[M] : actually looks like you dl 9 torrents right ?
<Olof[M] > yeah
<Olof[M] > program starts now after moving all the temp files + the config files
<Olof[M] > file*
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : so there was a bug in your config, caused by something you did before this happend... please find out what it was and report the bug if you can.. to prevent this from happening to others
<twosouls82> in other words; please try to reproduce the error
<_4strO> ^^
<twosouls82> =)
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: I'm fairly sure it has to do with the size of the torrent and the performance of this computer.
<Olof[M] > hah
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : if so, please pass me the torrent (I think I have 100G left)
<ubuntu_> hello there
<ubuntu_> i'm first time here
<twosouls82> hi there ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> may i ask something
<twosouls82> ubuntu_ never ask that, just ask away
<twosouls82> ;)
<ubuntu_> ok. i have a pro
<ubuntu_> with installing on mozzila firefox the latest macroma\edia plugin
<_4strO> balaji: twosouls82 : after ntfs-3g installation is a reboot needed to get changes on ?
<twosouls82> _4strO: nope, it wasn't here
<_4strO> ok
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: I don't think I'm allowed to share the torrent, it's one of those invite only places.
<twosouls82> hehehe
<Olof[M] > I can try to reproduce it if you'd say how to report it
<balaji> no
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : I will have a look at my underground torrent site, to see if they have such an immense torrent too
<ubuntu_> twosouls82: i want to instal the marcomedia latest version for fireox on ubuntu. teoretial is on but my browser doesent recognize it what can i do
<Olof[M] > :)
<balaji> i'll check though
* twosouls82 takes a deep breath
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: one other thing that i've wondered about. I'm not used to how linux sorts and places files. when opening files throung firefox, as an example how can I set it to open torrentfiles with ktorrent?
<Olof[M] > windows is pretty easy to find .exe files, but in linux I'm having trouble navigating and finding program files.
<MattJ100> Find them in /usr/bin
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : use kmime2mozilla from kde-apps.org, it will pass the mimetype settings from KDE to Firefox
<ubuntu_> twosouls82: pls help me
<Olof[M] > ok
<Olof[M] > thanks !
<twosouls82> ubuntu_: where did you download it and what doesn't help? (secondly never ask a person, ask the room instead)
<twosouls82> s/help/work/
<ubuntu_> i download it from the macromedia site
<twosouls82> ubuntu_: where did you put it? in what directory? did you follow the readme provided with it?
<ubuntu_> i followed the steps to depack the package and it was installed automatically
<ubuntu_> yep
<ubuntu_> on desktop
<ubuntu_> to be easy to find
<twosouls82> ubuntu_: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : for bug reports you can use launchpad
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: the bug isn't occuring anymore.
<ubuntu_> two i serach in the synoptic and it appeared instaled
<balaji> _4str0 reboot mounts the device but does not give write permissions
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : strange... a glitz of AMD? +)
<balaji> cant we write anythng into a ntfs filesystem?
<tammy> how can I get my Acer Orbicam working on ubuntu
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: glitz? I got a p4 on this one :/
<ubuntu_> but when i login on the elearning cisco site it says sorry blank page it is not version over 6.0
<twosouls82> balaji: make sure the /etc/fstab rules reads rw instead of ro
<twosouls82> then remount it
<tammy> I've tried going here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : glad you're back on a roll again
<tammy> but I can't install the pwc, I get an error
<Olof[M] > twosouls82: it's very weird cause the torrent took 5-10 minutes to get running first time and froze everytime I changed properties (what files to download). Now it works without problems
<Olof[M] > yeah :)
<Olof[M] > starting to think I was unpacking and moving files or something at the same time
<Olof[M] > but I usually don't make such stupid thinks
<tammy> In file included from /usr/include/linux/videodev.h:15,
<tammy>                  from libpwc.h:29,
<tammy>                  from pwc-dec23.h:28,
<tammy>                  from pwc-dec23.c:29:
<tammy> /usr/include/linux/videodev2.h:429: error: field timestamp has incomplete type
<tammy> make: *** [libpwc.a]  Error 1
<Olof[M] > things*
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : you overloaded a Linux machine? :)
<twosouls82> Olof[M] : Olof Moll btw?
<Olof[M] > twosouls82:  dunno.. seems so. and no :)
<twosouls82> =)
<tammy> I can't be the only person with this issue
<tammy> does anyone knows how to fix this web cam issue
<MattJ100> Hmm
<twosouls82> tammy: you're a missing some headers you'll need to compile this which declare the type of "timestamp", if I am correct
<MattJ100> The camera is on an Acer laptop?
<tammy> yes it is
<tammy> and this has been a horrible transition
<MattJ100> I'm setting up such a laptop as I speak
<tammy> but only in the aspect of peripherals
<tammy> the OS is great
<tammy> so how can I fix this error
<MattJ100> Ok, well, I'm going to reboot into the installed system (on LiveCD atm)
<MattJ100> I'll see if I can get the camera set up, and I'll be here, so let you know if I have any similar problem
<MattJ100> bbiaf
<tammy> ok
<balaji> twosouls82:my /etc/fstab has a line which i included for mounting ntfs /dev/sdb1   /media/usbmass   ntfs   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<balaji> here i am not able to find a place for including rw
<twosouls82> balaji: "/dev/sdb5                                   /shared         ntfs-3g       defaults,locale=en_US.utf8           0       0" this one is shared rw between my Linux, Mac and Windows
<twosouls82> balaji: with that rule you don't need to specify rw explicitely
<balaji> ok i'll try
<Vuen> anyone know how to get rid of the timer in kaffeine?
<twosouls82> sudo rm /usr/bin/kaffeine +) (just joking)
<Vuen> heh
<twosouls82> Vuen: I have no idea what you're talking about.. could you be more precise?
<Vuen> twosouls82: well, that would get rid of the timer ;)
<twosouls82> it sure would
<Vuen> there's a timer in the top left corner in fullscreen mode
<Vuen> it won't go away
<Vuen> just showed up today, been using kaffeine for a year
* twosouls82 installs and tries Kaffeine
<twosouls82> Vuen: upgraded Kaffeine lately?
<Vuen> don't think so
<twosouls82> Vuen: I can't reproduce this... what type of medium do you use when this happends?
<twosouls82> happens*
<twosouls82> heh!
<Vuen> medium?
<Vuen> anything
<Vuen> any video
<twosouls82> Vuen: I assume you accidently enabled that by pressing a keyboard button.. so I would play with those if I were having that issue
* twosouls82 can't find it in the settings dialogue
<Vuen> me neither
<Vuen> twosouls82: yeah, i tried pressing every button on the keyboard
<twosouls82> Vuen: /dev/sdb5                                   /shared         ntfs-3g       defaults,locale=en_US.utf8           0       0
<twosouls82> ooooopsss
<twosouls82> my bad
<twosouls82> Vuen: #kaffeine
<IppatsuManXYZ> Hi all. I've a problem: as soon as KDE starts, the keyboard doesn't work. It works in kdm, I can type the password, but it doesn't work after the login. Here's the content of ~/.xsession_errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28305/ Does anyone know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> IppatsuManXYZ, are you on a pc or laptop?
<IppatsuManXYZ> Black5un: A LAPTOP
<IppatsuManXYZ> sorry for the caps
<BluesKaj> have you tried reconfiguring your xorg file to reset your KB ?
<IppatsuManXYZ> yes, but it didn't work, I think it's a kde problem, since gnome works fine
<bonaldo2000> Is there a way via command-line to open an irc channel in an already open konversation-process?
<BluesKaj> IppatsuManXYZ, do you still have gnome ? if so uninstall kubuntu-desktop and kde, then reboot and try to reinstall them
<BluesKaj> bonaldo2000, pls expalin what you're trying to do
<bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: ok. I am making a script that opens links in firefox in konversation. But it only works if konversation is not already open. I would like a script that is able to open the channels in an already running konversation
<bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: this is what I have now: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P635.html
<IppatsuManXYZ> BluesKaj: I think that I'll just reinstall everything, if there aren't other options
<msetim> Hi
<msetim> I'm happy because I did beryl works, however I my window preferences don't is remembered, i.e, last window position. How can I do it remember?
<pag> !beryl | msetim
<ubotu> msetim: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> bonaldo2000, in Konversation/settings/configure konverstion/general/use custom web browser... not sure if that's what you're trying to do ?
<craig> Hi all. I hace a RaLink wireless PCI card RT2400 that I can'y get to work in Kubuntu
<craig> says "No network device found"
<craig> any ideas
<tammy> Help!!!!!!!need to get Acer Orbicam working
<msetim> ubotu: thk, i'm going there...
<msetim> pag: Sorry, I can't understand :(
<twosouls82> craig: http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2005/01/14/rt2500-wireless-pci-card-on-ubuntu/
<twosouls82> hope this helps
<pag> msetim, I just told ubotu to tell you about #ubuntu-effects channel. I think it's better place to seek help for beryl-related issues. (Ubotu is just a bot, if you didn't know that already :)
<craig> thanks twosouls82
<bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: I am trying to make firefox open irc-links in konversation! And it works - but only if konversation is not already running...
<twosouls82> np :)
<twosouls82> craig: good luck
<msetim> pag: I didn't know :-P... I'm seeking for help there... thanks!!
<BluesKaj> sorry bonaldo2000...how do you expect konverstion to open links if you don't have konverstaion open ?
<Lacrymology> how can I set kubuntu up so I can write in japanese? I installed anthy, but I don't see how to use it
<twosouls82> Lacrymology: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.04
<twosouls82> I want mammie!
<MattJ> tammy: Still there?
<tammy> yes
<tammy> what yah got
<MattJ> No /dev/video0
<MattJ> Where did you find which driver is needed?
<tammy> I went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<tammy> I'll be right back
<MattJ> k
<bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: I want a script that is able to open links in konversation if it is not open (which I have now...it just opens konversation and joins the channel) and if it is already open (i want it to just join the channel in a new tab in the already open konversation)
<tammy> k, so I got the same issue with the cam, /dev/video0
<tammy> I don't ubderstand why though
<BluesKaj> Am I just palin dense or does anyome else understand what bonaldo2000 is trying to do , just join servers or chats in an open server or auto open a server and then auto join , in konversation ?
<MattJ> tammy: I can't find the camera in lspci/lsusb
<tammy> mattj still here?
<tammy> hum...I'm having the same exact issue, I bet one of these guys here know how to fix this issue though
<tammy> we just have to get there attention
<BluesKaj> sorry bonaldo2000 , i still get what yer trying to do
<BluesKaj> don't
<BluesKaj> BBL , I need coffee
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I think I do... it opens irc://server:port links, I think
<bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: hehe ok. I give up in explaining it. :-)
<pawitp> I need a ffmpeg/mencoder frontend
<Lynoure> bonaldo2000: so, like they way klipper handles urls with konqueror, but for irc, right?
<Lacrymology> twosouls82: ok, going through that, but it's for gnome. Is "Go to System / Administration / Language Support and select Japanese" the same as "KDE/System Settings/Regional & Language"?
<Lynoure> s/they/the
<bonaldo2000> Lynoure: I dont know what klipper is, sorry. All I want is just to be able to click on an irc:// link in firefox and get the channel opened in konversation!
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, he doesn't need a script to do that
<twosouls82> Lacrymology: Yes, I assume so... but it might as well set environment variables for your entire system, use localeconf to be complete
<CuBe0wL> yo all
<tammy> the issue that we are having is that we are missing kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc
<CuBe0wL> I'd like to ask a question: kubuntu ships as a live cd too?
<bonaldo2000> Lynoure: and right now the script I have made work. But only IF konversation is not already open.
<tammy> so we can't compile the drivers at all
<twosouls82> Lacrymology: hence the setting in KControl is only for the currently logged on user
<MattJ> 'mjust trying somethinf
<MattJ> g
<CuBe0wL> kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is a live cd too as a normal ubuntu?
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: not even to open in new tab?
<CuBe0wL> like a normal ubuntu sorry
<tammy> once we get this going we can then install the webcam drivers and my dilema is that timestamp issue
* twosouls82 is off to town
<Lacrymology> twosouls82: that's fine, I have only one user in this box, and there will be no others, so no problem
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, now i understand what he means ... it works in mirc , but dunno about konverstaion
<Lynoure> bonaldo2000: unfortunately I don't know how to get it to open in a new tab
<pag> CuBe0wL, that one is a live-cd, yes. *-alternate* ones are not
<CuBe0wL> pag, thx
<MattJ> tammy: http://www.freewebs.com/gkiagia/orbicam.html
<CuBe0wL> I'd like to move my girlfriend to linux too, so I'd like to show her KDE
<tammy> k let me check
<MaTiAz> CuBe0wL: Good choice :)
<CuBe0wL> and for this kubuntu will be the best guinea pig :)
<CuBe0wL> k, thx for the info
<BluesKaj> Konverstaion has no automatic server list loading and connect unless preconfigured in the serverlist
<CuBe0wL> bye all
<bonaldo2000> Lynoure: ok...
<tammy> yeah mattj I tried this too but it did not work for me
<Lacrymology> uhm
<MattJ> It gave me a /dev/video0, but that doesn't work
<Lacrymology> I followed that tutorial, but I don't know how to write in japanese yet..
<seishinbyou> writing in .jp?
<tammy> ok mattj this is what I got when I tried doing the driver compile
<tammy> tammy@tammy-laptop:~/gspcav1-20070508$ sudo make install
<tammy> mkdir -p /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<tammy> rm -f /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx.ko
<tammy> rm -f /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca.ko
<tammy> install -c -m 0644 gspca.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<tammy> /sbin/depmod -ae
<tammy> WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko: No such file or directory
<tammy> so this is the issue: WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko: No such file or directory
<tammy> until I get this pwc crap working that cam will not work
<MattJ> You are sure it is the pwc driver that is needed?
<tammy> SO can anyone please help me solve this issue
<tammy> yes
<MattJ> How can you tell?
<tammy> that's why that error pops up, it does not find pwc
<tammy> because of the warning message I got
<tammy> WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko: No such file or directory
<tammy> and when I try to compile the pwc files I get the timestamp issue
<tammy> so I feel like I'erem in a catch 22 situation h
<seishinbyou> doh, Kate does not like too many languages in one file I guess
<seishinbyou> *crash*
<seishinbyou> I don't know if it is a bug with scim, kate, any of the font packages, or act of God(tm)
<tammy> mattj are you having the same issue
<seishinbyou> wow, dbview displays dBase IV files as well (it says it only did dBase 3)...even if my company is the last on the planet still relying on dBase :/
<Chani> W: GPG error: http://www.mirrorservice.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Chani> is that something I need to be bothered about?
<Chani> I'm just trying to get kde 3.5.7
<Chani> so.. I think I'll ignore it
<BluesKaj> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Chani> wait, is that saying 3.5.7 made it into feisty proper?
<Chani> or does it just mean this ectra mirror I'm using without the signatires?
<BluesKaj> Chani, 3.5.7 is regarded as stable AFAIK , ...been using it for a month or so , so far so good :)
<Xbehave> my java versions arnt showing up, how do i fix it?
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, reinstall ?
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do
<SillyZ> well a happy 4th to those already across the international date line
<SillyZ> gmorning yall
<seishinbyou> thanks?
<Xbehave> 4th?
<ausome_> oh yeah its just gone the 4th here now - how time flies :)
<Xbehave> o rite the day that independence day film is set?
<grul> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gionata> hello folks
<SillyZ> well Ive looked at this situation from several angles, approches , etc, what is the best solution for a backup system?
<SillyZ> drive is partitioned with the os on /dev/sda1 , swap on /dev/sda2 and /home on /dev/sda3 .....
<gionata> I have an external HD
<nick_> hello! I want to install my Eye Toy on this computer with Kubuntu on it but I don't know how I have to do it! can somebody help me?
<SillyZ> Eye Toy?
<gionata> hello sillyZ
<SillyZ> heya gionata
<nick_> yes, it's a 'webcam' for your playstation
<SillyZ> aye I as well have an external usb hard drive
<steveire> Is there a command line backup tool like rsync (incremental) that compresses the files into an archive?
<SillyZ> tar
<SillyZ> use the incremental switch
<faidillinger> what's up you all. can someone please help me setup dual monitor on kubuntu ?
<SillyZ> or rsync it then tar it at the destination
<Xbehave> faidillinger: what card do you have?
<SillyZ> !eyetoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyetoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> hmmm
<nick_> on windows you can install a driver to run the camera on your PC but on Kubuntu I don't know how I have to do it
<steveire> SillyZ: There's an incremental switch with tar? Does it work something like rsync?
<faidillinger> Xbehave: i have an ati radeon 9250 with the opensource drivers installed
<SillyZ> on the eye toy thing : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EyeToy#On_computer
<nick_> thanks
<gionata> I prouly run feisty onto a asus f3t laptop
<SillyZ> best I can do at this early hour of the morning, theres 3 different types of camera so the driver differs from there
<Xbehave> i only know nvidia, try !twinview > faidillinger
<faidillinger> hey everybody i got two monitors and an ati radeon 9250 with the opensource drivers installed. can someone help me please setup a dual screen desktop for kubuntu feisty dawn. thx
<faidillinger> Xbehave: OK thx
<SillyZ> ahhh sorry my bad, it was an --interaactive switch i saw on the man page for tar
<SillyZ> flame away
<faidillinger> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gionata> I cannot use the external monitor as well
<faidillinger> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nick_> I've found this website:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<Xbehave> gionata: what card do you have?
<nick_> but i've I do the first step in shell I get an error
<Xbehave> if its intel i think you need the same guides ass faidillinger, if its nvidia then use nvidia-settings
<nick_> I mean the second step
<gionata> nvidia geforcego 7300
<Chani> hey, how do I get apritude to show me what version of a package I can upgrade to, instead of what's already installed?
<gionata> actually it's not so importanto to me the use of external but...
<nick_> I get the following error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Xbehave> gionata: install the nvidia binary drivers and it should come with an app to configure screens, just plugin the 2nd screen and select twinview setup in nvidia and it should work, for seperate x sessions you need to edit the same stuff as above
<SillyZ> Im really looking for something to backup the main / (root) drive, and include the mbr so upon restoration, I  dont have to boot to another linux cd, mount the drive, chroot and reinstall grub....
<Chani> ahh, -V
<Chani> nick_: well then, run that! :)
<wers> hi Kubuntu folks.. has anyone here successfully synced a Pocket PC with Fiesty?
<nick_> k! sorry! I don't know anything about kubuntu :p
<wers> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> !kitchensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitchensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> !multisync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> bah
<wers> multisync works.. but I cant sync with kontact
<Chani> nick_: generally when something gives you instructions on how to fix its problem, it's good to follow them :)
<SillyZ> wers: Id love to try it tho, I have a compaq 3955 sitting right beside me
<steveire> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SillyZ> wahahahah! I just got a pop up that my system registry was corrupted, and to download this or that to fix it .... roflmao
<wers> Here's the thing.. since I can sync with evolution, I used evolution's calendar resource in Kontact...
<wers> the problem is.. whenever I edit evo's calendar using kontact, there are complications
<nick_> finally! I think it's working now! ( the second step :p -
<SillyZ> thanks steveire
<SillyZ> Ill check em out
<Xbehave> wers: i also had problems trying to use kontact calenders outside of contact then gaveup
<wers> is there a way for Evolution to use Kontact's calendar resource instead of the other way around?
<nick_> an other question: is it possible to download msn messenger with kubuntu
<faidillinger> i am getting crazy trying to get dual monitor working.
<wers> I really want to use Kontact instead of Evo... it's just so much better
<seishinbyou> Doesn't gaim do msn anyways?
<faidillinger> is anyone in here capable of helping me
<seishinbyou> I tried dual monitor; couldn't get it working :/
<Xbehave> do you get errors when restarting x?
<SillyZ> ok steveire it says that dd is a  good method, but dosent dd do the entire partition, not just the active data on the drive ? thus a much larger backup
<Lynoure> faidillinger: did you try the stuff Xbehave recommended to you?
<SillyZ> ya its Konversation junix|work....
<nick_> i'm used to working with msn messenger! it would be pleasant to have msn messenger installed on this computer with kubuntu
<Xbehave> nick_: if you just want msn try kmess it even supports winks
<faidillinger> yes but i get two different desktop
<nick_> k! i'll try
<faidillinger> i am trying to get only one 'BIG' virtual desktop
<steveire> not sure SillyZ
<Xbehave> faidillinger: have you enabled Xinerama?
<wers> nick_, try amsn
<faidillinger> yes
<Chani> nick_: it'll be a cold day in hell when microsoft programs are released for linux. ;)  try kopete or gaim. or if you're really really desperate you could try installing wine and see if you can get msn to install under that
<wers> guys, is there a way for me to use kontact's calendar files in Evolution?
<Xbehave> nick_: kmess will give you everything but msn live, amsn is also good, kopete, gaim ofer msn to a good standard with other protocols and plugins too
<Xbehave> faidillinger: im not sure if ati can do 1 large desktop, anoying i know. with nvidia its just a setting for the binary drivers, perhaps ati drivers offer twinview
<SillyZ> how about gyachi tried that one ?
<Lynoure> faidillinger: I think if you have two desktops next to each other and have active desktop borders, it should be pretty comparable
<SillyZ> I belive it does msn
<faidillinger> I know i once got it working under 6.06LTS, with the same video card so i am certain that it actually works
<faidillinger> i just cant figure out how i got it working the last time
<SillyZ> steveire: as for dd backups, ya that'd be great but the 0 fill space has gotta be a killer and the selected partition has to be unmounted
<Xbehave> dont suppose you backup your old xorg? faidillinger if youve dont it before it can be done, i have to go move ruble around but if you post on ubuntu forums i can try and help if no1 else does
<faidillinger> Xbehave-away: thx a lot, i will try to do it again by myself, but if i cannot i will post on the forum thx a lot anyways
<Cicci0> hi, kmail/kontact stopped to download my mail... someone could help me finding what's wrong now with my feisty ?
<junix|work> i am having some trouble with my dual monitor setup, i have one monitor at 1280x1024, and what looks like another monitor setup at 800x600, but in the config, i have it setup for 1280x1024, for both monitors, i'm on debian etch
<Cicci0> when I clic on check mail, I got a message telling that check is done but nothing really happens (I know there's a lot of mail waiting only to be downloaded...)
<steveire> SillyZ: I'm really not experienced with it. Use a livecd to make the backup?
<Chani> Cicci0: that happened to me yesterday
<Cicci0> did you solve some way?
<Cicci0> maybe some update broke something?
<Chani> Cicci0: did you ever click the "offline mode" button on networkmanager?
<Cicci0> yes...
<Cicci0> Now I'm in offline mode...
<Chani> I just logged iout and back in and it was fixed.
<Chani> Cicci0: when I clicked the offline mode, it seemed like I got stuck in offline and couldn't get kde to come back online
<Chani> I was not suggesting you click it!
<Cicci0> (I must use manual configuration to be online cause here at work there isn't dhcp so I need to configure network by hand and knetworkmanager doesn't support not DHCP networks (that's foolish!!!)
<Cicci0> so I try to go online, disable knetworkmanager, logout and come back... see if it solves...
<seishinbyou> heh, but knetworkmanager has manual settings...
<Cicci0> right...
<Cicci0> so going offline in knetworkmanagers is dangerous!
<seishinbyou> you faced the peril!
<Lynoure> Chani, Cicci0: report a bug if there is not one reported already?
<Cicci0> I'll do now
<Chani> Cicci0: oh, I'm on manual too. yes, report a bug, thanks. I'm bad about those things :)
<Cicci0> knetworkmanager should give the opportunity to load eth even if no dhcp is configured...
<Cicci0> using actual manual configuration
* seishinbyou usually just does the wireless thing; trips on cables too much
<Chani> yeah, it should.
<Chani> seishinbyou: some of use don't get the choice
<Chani> this school doesn't have wireless at all, and they're still using static ip's!
<Chani> I won't start on hte proxy madness :P
<Cicci0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/86680
<Cicci0> it seems something related to this one
<Chani> oh, ubuntu bug stuff...
<Chani> heh, I always go straight to bugs.kde.org
<txarly> ke paxa xavalessss
<icecruncher> !es | txarly
<ubotu> txarly: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<von> hello
<icecruncher> hi
<von> I need some help with cups
<icecruncher> von, sorry can't help
<von> icecruncher, nevermind thanks
<jhutchins> von: What sort of help?
<von> I closed the port 631, and now printing is no more avaiable
<georgios> hello!!
<jhutchins> von: Right.
<von> but it works for test pages
<georgios> can someone help I am having trouble with my nvidia
<georgios> ??
<jhutchins> von: That's because the test page generation is internal.
<jhutchins> !nvidia | georgios
<ubotu> georgios: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> georgios,  going to have to get more specific then that.
<georgios> of course
<von> so what can I do?
<georgios> i installed everyway possible
<jhutchins> von: Open that port, or reconfigure cups to use a different port and open that.
<georgios> when installing inside kubuntu I press ctrl+alt+backspace and i see the driver working perfectly
<Dr_willis> And here i go just installing the nvidia-glx package, or using the restricted-drivers tool... :)
<von> jhutchins: I want to use a cups server
<georgios> but when i restart everything goes black
<Cicci0> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147500 hope I've been just clear...
<jhutchins> von: Fine, open the port.
<Dr_willis> So the driver works, untill you reboot , is what you are trying to say?
<georgios> yes
<georgios> i have the logs if anyone is interested
<von> but I'm the client I dont need to open the port?
<jhutchins> von: Two-way communication.
<georgios> I run Kubuntu on Athlon 2000 +nvidia fx5900
<von> jhutchins: so you say it wont work if i dont open port 631
<georgios> can you help?? i am running a bit desperate
<Dr_willis> georgios,  may want to check the Ubunut/kubuntu wiki/forums - if this is a commonproblem - it will be mentioned there.  Its proberly just a  module loading issue.
<spheard> Ive lost the taskbar!!!
<georgios>  i already checked
<georgios> i don't know but i haven't found anything but more people with my problem
<spheard> I had it set to appear on mouseover, but now, its gone for good
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<georgios> if they found a solution i don't know
<Dr_willis> Hay min.
<Minataku> I'm gonna get a DECstation 5000/33 and a SPARCbook 3GX :D
<georgios> can you take a look at my xorg.conf?? I am a beginner to know what went wrong
<Dr_willis> georgios,  Ive never had the problem. or heard of a fix in here. So cant tell ya much more. Id bett that its a module loading issue.
<spheard> whats the kde gnome-panel
<Dr_willis> georgios,  i doubt if its an xorg.conf issue.  You could check the file see if the 'driver nv' line is 'driver nvidia' or not. thats about all the change to the xorg.conf  needs.
<georgios> it is nvidia
<georgios> i also have the xorg.0 log file available
<spheard> hi, Im really up s**t creek here, my task panel has just disapeared completely, can anyone tell me the name of the kde panel binary, or suggest how I might get it back?
<Dr_willis> could see what modules are loaded when it does work..  compared to what modules are loaded(or not loaded) when it dosent work
<etalli> spheard:  kicker
<Dr_willis> then put the modules to load in the autoloadmodules file.
<etalli> spheard: Alt-F2, type kicker, press enter
<georgios> a bit more specific?? i am a begginer... sorry
<spheard> etalli: kicker is already running
<frojnd> na mapo kliknes
<frojnd> enkrat
<frojnd> pol pa prtisnes f2
<frojnd> in pol prtisnes: ctrl + c
<frojnd> in pol v prazno kliknes
<frojnd> in pol sm kliknes
<frojnd> in prtisnes ctrl + v
<frojnd> pardon
<frojnd> why when I play vmw videos on every some and a while pictures go crazy, everything is blured and I can see squares..
<spheard> I set it to hide, and to appear on mouse to the bottom of the screen
<etalli> spheard: ?  Try opening a terminal window: konsole, and type killall kicker, then kicker.  That'll relaunch it.
<etalli> Or it should
<Dr_willis> georgios,  You may want to spend some time learning some shell basics, and how to edit files in the shell.
<Dr_willis> georgios,  # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<spheard> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Dr_willis> that is the file that 'autoloads' the various modules
<Dr_willis> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<spheard> etalli:
<Dr_willis> georgios,  the command 'lsmod' shows what modules are loaded at any given time
<spheard> where are the kicker settings stored?
<georgios> ok dr willis I will do my best
<etalli> spheard: I'm not sure, let me check
<Dr_willis> spheard,  in .kde somewhere. :)
<etalli> spheard: ~/.kde/share/config/  file called kickerrc
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-drivers
<ubotu> Package restricted-drivers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info  restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Dr_willis> georgios,  you could also install that '  restricted-manager ' package and run it. and  let it install the nvidia drivers. It may tweak it right
<georgios> so far i tried installing with adept , automatix, ubuntu instructions and envy
<spheard> Dr_willis: etalli: thankyou
<georgios> they all failed
<etalli> spheard:  glad that helped :)
<spheard> I think I may have found a bug :-)
<etalli> spheard:  oooh, what kind of bug?
<spheard> well, I set the bar to hide, and to appear on mouse to the bottom of the screen, It worked for a while, then I never saw it again :-/
<Dr_willis> georgios,  its hignly likely that 'trying' all the things at random like that. (using the windows method of thinking) did break somnthing.
<Dr_willis> In short DONT use automatix, and you dont need to use envy.
<etalli> weird, you might want to report it.
<etalli> Anyway, I have to go
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dr_willis> georgios,  but the problem stays the same eh? it works after you install the nvidia-glx, package, but not after a reboot?
<georgios> yes
<georgios> i can run perfectly anything with ctrl+alt+backspace but not on rebboot
<Dr_willis> Given that my pc's have 5+week uptimes. :) heh heh.
<frojnd> how can I tar some file with all extensions so I can tar it to specific folder. Like this? tar -xzvf file.tar.gz specificfolder    ??
<georgios> and kubuntu is so much faster and way better looking with 3d accelaration
<Dr_willis> so to further clarify...  You install the nvidia drivers, restart the X server, they work. then you reboot.. and they dont workl. You have to reinstall the drivers.
<georgios> yes
<Dr_willis> use the lsmod command, befor they work, and after they work. see what modules are loaded.
<Dr_willis> then perhaps try manuaally loading the modules.
<Dr_willis> georgios,  you have installed install that '  restricted-manager ' package  and ran it?
<Dr_willis> there is a check box it offers that enables/disables the driver,
<SillyZ> ok heres one for the gurus, Im running a dell e-1705 laptop, its supposed to have a serial-ata (sata) hard drive on it, should the drives be recognized by linux as /dev/sda? or /dev/hda ?
<georgios> i installed but not ran it
<georgios>  i am searching on the web on how to run it , too embarassed to ask you
<georgios> :)
<Dr_willis> georgios,  the command is 'restricted-manager' :)
<Dr_willis> res<tab>
<georgios> i should uninstall the previous drivers though first right???
<Dr_willis> it should add an icon to the menus, and to the panel
<Dr_willis> georgios,  no idea.  Youve tried so much. its hard to tell what to do at this time.
<Dr_willis> Id say No. :)
<Dr_willis> For the record. all i normally do on a new install is install/run restricted-manager, and it installs the nvidia stuff for me.
<SillyZ> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgios> well it says it needs restart... so wish me luck
<spheard> I'm having problems using my new USB harddisk, Ive plug it in to the USB and get;-->> Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.884660]  usb 6-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3; Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.944444]  usb 6-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice; Jul  3 16:24:46 andrew-laptop kernel: [  811.944588]  scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices. <<-- but its not assigning it a /dev
<Lattyware> OK, what is kwallet called? To launch from a terminal?
<SillyZ> try this spheard  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<SillyZ> see if theres any partitions there
<SillyZ> providing you dont have a second ide drive already on sdb, its where it put my external usb drive
<spheard> SillyZ: wehay, jst have to format the bugger then :-)
<SillyZ> did ya find it ?
<jhutchins_lt> spheard: sudo fdisk -l will list all known devices, just to be sure.
<SillyZ> agreed with jhutchins there
<Dr_willis> well georgios never came back... guess it dident work
<SillyZ> is there a util beyond hdparm thatll tell me how my system is preforming compared to othersystems, isnt it like bonnie or something?
<georgios> failed once again
<georgios> its my fourth day trying
<Dr_willis> georgios,  i would have to say get back to a 'sane' setup by reinstalling, and just using the 'restricted-drivers' package/tool
<Dr_willis> dont even LOOK at automatix, or envy :)
<Dr_willis> OR
<Dr_willis> you coudl just try adding the 'nvidia' line to the /etc/modules file
<georgios> i will look into the xorg log files and see what i can find
<nooblinuxuser> i need some help installing kubuntu on my raid hard drive system, i did all the steps this link told me but when i boot the system up it gives me grub loading please wait then it shows error 2
<nooblinuxuser> http://www.iki.fi/kuparine/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<georgios> i will
<spheard> how do I persuade my usb drives to automount?
<Dr_willis> if the xorg logs says it cant find the module nvidia, then ya could try to load it manually. but its odd.
<spheard> oh, Its all working now :-)
<Dr_willis> spheard,  some times i got to unplug/plug mine in to kick them inthe head
<SillyZ> what video card georgios?
<Dr_willis> well i gotta run. take care ya all.
<nooblinuxuser> can anyone help?
<grul> hay, did you know katapult can be used as a calculator? :)
<grul> just type in some numbers and operators
<georgios> goodbye
<georgios> and thank you
<spheard> It seems that I dont have permission to access m auto mounted USB drive, how can I fix this?
<SillyZ> unmount the drive from /media/sdb1 then chmod 775 sdb1, remount, and you should be good
<SillyZ> thats the hard way of doing it tho
<SillyZ> pmount is supposed to mount devices like that with write access
<spheard> hmmm
<georgios> can anybody else help with my nvidia driver problem???
<bjwebb> how do i open kde from a terminal?
<spheard> do you think a 5.0 mb/s transfer is slow?
<spheard> bjwebb:startx
<SillyZ> startx or kdm
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i'm trying to configure a dyndns update client to get my ip, but i'm going through a router and i dont want it to send my internal ip
<mike-kubuntu> any tips?
<spheard> mike-kubuntu: your router should do it
<spheard> mike-kubuntu what type of router do you have?
<mike-kubuntu> spheard: lynksys
<spheard> mike-kubuntu: yeah, there should be a dynamic DNS section
<spheard> there is on my netgear
<mike-kubuntu> spheard: nice, never heard of that, thanks
<spheard> np
<mike-kubuntu> spheard: can you give me any tips on why ftp isn't working, i have ports 80, 20, and 21 forwarded to my computer and vsftpd runing, i can ftp using sftp but any graphical client either faiils while trying to retrieve my tree structure or returnes a "500 OOPS: child died"
<spheard> um
<spheard> mike-kubuntu I have never used ftp, I just use sftp Im afraid
<mike-kubuntu> spheard: thanks, me 2
<spheard> mike-kubuntu: why do you want ftp?
<led> hello!
<mike-kubuntu> I'm trying to set up my home computer so i can work on it remotely from my laptop. i want the graphical ftp because if you open a file in kate when you ft through konqueror it will automatically upload new versions as you save it
<led> i'm italian and so i excuse me for the bas english ^^
<stanisa> make sure you forward udp as well as tcp on ports 20 and 21
<led> i want tell you
<led> what have the ati xpress 200M?
<mike-kubuntu> stanisa: thanks
<mike-kubuntu> stanisa: can you point me to a how-to or guide on forwarding udp/tcp to a specific port?
<JohnFlux> mike-kubuntu: you can always use ssh  and use fish in konqueror
<crash_> Is there an application to allow Kubuntu to access a windows server terminal services?
<stanisa> mike-kubuntu: what kind of firewall are you using? A linux box or a cable/DSL router?
<mike-kubuntu> stanisa: cable/DSL router
<jonest73> crash_: I believe krdc is what you are looking for. It should be in the menu under Internet.
<stanisa> then you will have to read the user guide. Wherever you forwarded the ports, there should have been a selection of tcp/udp/all
<crash_> hah, found one
<mike-kubuntu> stanisa: just found a packages called udptunnel, do clients need any special information to know to look to the ssh port for udp packets or will they try that by default?
<stanisa> mike-kubuntu: for that, you would require a linux box to be your firewall. Not the case here...
<alie> hai
<alie> how to join motu team ??
<vprints> You have to package stuff and prove you are good packager =)
<adam> anyone familiar with kommander?
<georgios> how can i uninstall kubuntu safely???
<georgios> note i have dual boot
<jhutchins_lt> mike-kubuntu: Many routers can do that, but how to would be specific to that router.
<stanisa> georgios: use Windows CD to boot into recovery mode and run "fixmbr
<saman> hi... can someone help? trying to set the image on my TV
<saman> image and sound
<stanisa> georgios: then boot into Windows and delete Kubuntu partition usinf disk manager
<georgios> thank you
<adam> i'm writting a kommander program and i use kdessh for some remote commands, but when i have "kdessh user@hostname" kommander keeps thinking @hostname is a command, how do i tell it its not?
<saman> hi... can someone help? trying to set the image on my TV
<stanisa> saman: give us some info on what you are trying to do, your hardware, things already tried etc.
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> how do i configure things like scanners etc i cant seem to find a tool
<stanisa> psicobra: look for xsane
<TeraDyne> psicobra: Kooka or XSane
<saman> stanisa: after I upgraded to feisty it never worked. but I'm trying to set picture on the TV and the sound through fiberoptics
<psicobra> yes i have those but i need to change the scanner driver
<psicobra> the one that ubuntu chose works but not properly
<tom__> I need some help with nvidia drivers
<stanisa> saman: sorry man, never done via fibreoptics, I can't help
<saman> stanisa.... ok... thanx anyway
<psicobra> tom__: what is your problem
<tom__> when I attempt to set up my card/drivers I get a grey screen when I use the test button.
<tom__> I have a gforce 6600
<psicobra> how have you installed the drivers?
<psicobra> from nvidia.com or through package manager
<tom__> they were working ok until the last update. Now I get notices that my card isn't configured for 3d support
<tom__> should I reinstall from nvidia?
<pyrotix> I installed phpmyadmin, how do I log in?
<psicobra> tom__: no harm in trying
<tom__> I'll try that thanks
<_4strO> pyrotix: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<pyrotix> _4strO: what do I log in with?
<pyrotix> _4strO: I have gotten that far
<_4strO> user : root, pass : nothing
<_4strO> per default
<adam_> i'm writting a kommander program and i use kdessh for some remote commands, but when i have "kdessh user@hostname" kommander keeps thinking @hostname is a command, how do i tell it its not?
<pyrotix> _4strO: " #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)" is returned
<_4strO> pyrotix: dpkg -l | grep mysql in a terminal
<_4strO> pyrotix: you have a line with ii mysql-server-5.0 ??
<_4strO> or something like this
<pyrotix> _4strO: I think I may have found what I did wrong, the last thing in the ubuntu tutorial still need me to press 'y' for it to install
<pyrotix> >.<
<analfabeta> how i install kickoff (kde menu of suse) in kubuntu ?
<_4strO> adam_: LINK=user@hostname; "kdessh user@$LINK" ???
<_4strO> adam_: LINK='user@hostname'; "kdessh user@$LINK" ???
<ksivaji> ext3 partition not allowing me to write as subuse sivaji
<_4strO> would be better :p
<ksivaji> ext3 partition not allowing me to write as subuser* sivaji
<adam_> _4strO: ok i'll try that, thanks
<ksivaji> jucato :
<_4strO> adam_: i'm not sure about thet, just a suggestion :)
<_4strO> shell have just a crazy syntax:p
<ksivaji> _4strO adam_ can you help me
<_4strO> adam_: adam_: LINK='user@hostname'; "kdessh $LINK" :p say me if it works
<adam_> _4strO: didn't work, looks like having a @ anywhere makes kommander assume its a command, maybe something like @@ or /@ is needed
<_4strO> adam_: think the problem is that 'hostname' is a command
<adam_> _4strO: no i had it as ktv.local, which is the computer i'm accessing remotelys, hostname
<adam_> _4strO: infact anything after an @ even symbols get assumed as commands :/
<_4strO> adam_: never heard that :p
<adam_> _4strO: I looked through the handbook and nothing about what to do when you want a @ in a command
<_4strO> adam_: i imagine that you tried \@
<adam_> _4strO: yes
<adam_> _4strO: annoyingly the editor then stops colouring it green like a command but it still brings up an error about ktv (or whatever hostname) not being a command
<Adam> _4strO: ah i solved it i had user=adam@; exec(kdessh $user ktv.local)
<_4strO> Adam: nice shot :)
<enry> hi
<_4strO> Adam: exec(kdessh adam@ktv.local) works too ?
<_4strO> !salute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about salute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_4strO> !hi | enry
<ubotu> enry: please see above
<_4strO> ^^
<enry> ??
<_4strO> nothing ....
<Adam> _4strO: no, you get an error saying ktv isn't a command
<r00t_> whats the apt-get for installing drivers for fglx?
<snutte82> #sweden
<Adam> r00t: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Adam> r00t: have you considered aiglx instead of xgl, its far more stable and courses less problems
<_4strO> Adam: i will never understand the bash syntax :p
<r00t_> adam_: im not sure what i need crdlb was helping me yesterday but my comp was fubard so i had to reinstallteh card i have is a ati radeon Xpress 1150 and im trying to setup beryl/compiz
<r00t_> adam_: ^^
<treKrem> hi everybody.
<treKrem> i got a question concerning volume hotkeys on a laptop
<treKrem> the keys are working and changing the volume already
<treKrem> but i would like to decrease the interval
<treKrem> wher could i set that up in kubuntu?
<r00t_> isnt there one apt-get command that install all restricted codecs?
<xaaax> what is the configuration file in kde that stores "Monitor & Display" refresh rate?
<treKrem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jhutchins> xaaax: kde doesn't really handle that, it's xorg, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhutchins> xaaax: Most modern setups just query the monitor at runtime though.
<r00t_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xaaax> jhutchins: I know, but in xorg.conf there is no refresh rate information. I mean, it has the boundaries of refresh rate, but not the exact rate I want
<xaaax> I can't specify 85, it only says: 45-90
<jhutchins> xaaax: see if krandrtray does anything for you.
<jhutchins> xvidtune might also be useful for generating a specific rate.
<xaaax> the thing is, I know I can get 85 because I had it before. But now, kde just won't let me select that option
<pyrotix> trying to start apache2 I get: "
<pyrotix> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<pyrotix> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<pyrotix> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<pyrotix> Unable to open logs
<pyrotix> "
<pyrotix> what do I need to fix
<pyrotix> I guess I shoulda used pastebin >.<
<admin_> esapaol?
<admin_> quien habla esPAOL?
<llutz> !es| admin_
<ubotu> admin_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aos101> @pyrotix: Are you starting apache as root using sudo?  I get that error if I don't start it as root.
<pyrotix> aos101: I need to create a root account? If I su to do it, how do I log out of root?
<aos101> You don't need to create a root account.  Just put sudo before the command to start apache and it will run the one command as root.
<aos101> These are the commands they recommend to start/stop apache: http://tinyurl.com/3yu8kc
<r00t_> wheres the menu icon for restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<pyrotix> aos101, I was using sudo
<pyrotix> using the commands recommended to start I get:
<msetim> Someone install the vmware on kubuntu 64 bits?
<pyrotix> pyrotix@monolith:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<pyrotix> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<pyrotix> and to stop I got
<pyrotix> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<r00t_> msetim: automatix claims it can do it
<jhutchins> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jhutchins> !sudo | pyrotix
<ubotu> pyrotix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | pyrotix
<ubotu> pyrotix: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<aos101> I got that error when I installed it also.  They have a fix for that error here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28apache%29#head-42714b7a81f075c4f6024b8e0a36e2fccb11fdbd
<r00t_> dose kubuntu even have a menu item for restricted drivers?
<r00t_> noone here knows wether or not kubuntu has a gui interface to install restricted drivers?
<pyrotix> aos101: thank you very much, it now starts up properly. So now if someone http's to either my IP or a webdomain linked to my IP they will be served /var/www ?
<jhutchins> r00t_: You're thinking of Windows.
<aos101> pyrotix: Yes, thats right.
<r00t_> jhutchins: never mind i found it,and no im not thinking of windows ive had 5 years of therapy to prevent that
<pyrotix> aos101, and if their is a html/php file in their called index, it will appear in their web browser?
<r00t_> jhutchins:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<bentob0x> is there any way to use regex for searching Contents in Konqueror file browser?
<aos101> pyrotix: Whether pages called index will automatically appear depends on the setup of apache.  Try it and see if it works.
<vzduch> evening :)
<psygrass> i have a problem when i try to restart my computer a black screen appears without the progress bar and the computer hangs so that i have to shut it down manually...is there a way to fix that?
<psygrass> this happens in kubuntu only (not ubuntu)
<vzduch> could it be that gs is somewhat broken in *buntu? I tried printing an email (HTML) to PDF from KMail, but it aborts w/ an unexpected error from gs.. same in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: um... no?  i just tried and it worked fine, haven't changed any settings
<grul> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<vzduch> here it says 'Abnormal process termination"
<vzduch> for info: gs default settings, I haven't touched them since installing Kubuntu
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: do you think there is a way to reset the gs settings in KMail to default? I always took over my customized kmailrc from my previous installation, perhaps that's where the dog lies buried ;)
<Dusk_> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<psygrass> when i restart or shutdown, the computer hangs and doesn't shutdown, is there a way to fix this please?
<r00t_> how do i edit my sources options inside a gui?ubuntu has it in the system menu
<BONETHUGS333> hi
<xcx> nobody? :D
<xcx> hi
<Minataku> genii! :D
<Minataku> Heya :3
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about the mail
<genii> Minataku: Heyas
<Minataku> So what's the status?
<needhelplease> if my partition is "sda4" how does that translate to (hd0)
<genii> Minataku: Got the package weaned down, need to wait for next paycheque to send
* Minataku nods
<dwidmann> needhelplease: hd0 could be the drive on which sda4 resides
<Minataku> How much is it going to end up coming out to?
<dwidmann> needhelplease: in other words, sda translates to hd0
<Minataku> Because I've got another two packages to pay for now XD
<dwidmann> needhelplease: and sda4 is likely (hd0,3)
<genii> Minataku Don't worry, I got it. Just things are a bit tight right now
<Minataku> genii: I know ^^
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Rather, it's okay
<needhelplease> ok im trying to get ubuntu installed with grub on root part, my root partition would be sda4
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm a bit mixed up at the moment
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Minataku np :)
<omega> hy
<dwidmann> needhelplease: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda4" should work, and it may even be somewhat more "foolproof" (less room for error)
<genii> Minataku Finally got the wire to my office in the basement so will be on more daytime now
<Minataku> genii: Wait, so you'll pay the shipping? Is that what you're saying? :o
<Minataku> genii: Nice :D
<genii> Minataku Yes, I'm paying the shipping so don't sweat it
<needhelplease> do this from live cd ??
<dhq> is there anyway to tweak the uptime of the machine
<Minataku> Awesome, thanks :3
<omega> any one knows a link for multimedia problems?
<dwidmann> needhelplease: Yeah, that's how I usually do it
<Minataku> dhq: You mean cheat?
<crash_> Mornin everyone
<dhq> yes
<dhq> Minataku, yes
<genii> sorta AFK a while
<Jaywad> Has anyone here gotten Firefox to run Windows Media Player video streams?
<Minataku> dhq: Yeah, there probably is, but I'm gonna make you work for your cheats
<needhelplease> I was using (hd0:3) not (hd0,3) this could be the problem
<dhq> Minataku, tell me
<Minataku> dhq: I don't know any
<Minataku> Nor am I gonna look
<dhq> oh
<dwidmann> needhelplease: could be, grub is pretty finicky about syntax.
<Minataku> Why the dishonesty?
<Minataku> Trying to outdo a friend?
<Minataku> Just be careful you don't set it too high
<dhq> Minataku, well i switched of a machine i will be screwed tommro
<Minataku> dhq: Make an excuse
<needhelplease> ok thanx
<dhq> Minataku, i may get fired
<Minataku> Tell them it was making a bad noise
<Minataku> So you had to shut it down to protect the machine and investigate
<Minataku> Then tell them you pulled something out of the fan
<dwidmann> Minataku: how devious :D
<dhq> Minataku, nothing works there
<Minataku> You'll be hailed as a hero
<dhq> Minataku, i will try to google
<Minataku> Now, if you walked past a machine making a nasty buzzing noise, wouldn't you shut it off?
<dhq> the machine are maintained weekly
<dwidmann> dhq: well, after you tweak your uptime, be sure to modify the logs too.
<Minataku> That doesn't mean something can happen between maintenances
<alexchizh> hi
<Minataku> Yeah, there's a lot more clues to the machine going down than uptime
<RivaeAerya> Is it worth switching to KDE from GNOME if you are used to GNOME completely?
<dhq> Minataku, well they look at uptime mainly
<Minataku> I'd go with the "audible operational discrepancy" tactic
<juan> hello
<Minataku> dhq: And sorry for giving you trouble
<alexchizh> hello
<needhelplease> is there a root pass for the live cd
<needhelplease> for using sudo
<TeraDyne> needhelplease: no.
<dwidmann> needhelplease: no
<needhelplease> thnx
<Minataku> dhq: But really, I'd go for the "it was making a nasty grinding noise" tactic, myself
<Minataku> Make it look like you saved the day instead of screwing up
<dwidmann> Failing any of these excuses, you tripped over the power cord.
<dhq> Minataku, well i need to know a way to set the uptime
<Minataku> Or "Bill" tripped over the power cord
<Minataku> Or "Julie from Marketing, the one with the big fat ass" sat on the keyboard and it rebooted
<dhq> lol
<dwidmann> as per the uptime, try modifying /proc/uptime
<vbanait> hi anybody using gnumed
<Minataku> If all else fails, in the words of Homer Simpson... blame the guy who doesn't speak any English
<Minataku> Or a janitor
<vbanait> GNUMed anybody used it
<vbanait> i have difficulty setting up gnumed
<dwidmann> vbanait: not I
<polopolo> Hello all, how can I make a folder in /opt/?
<Minataku> sudo mkdir /opt/blahblah
<rysiek|pl> polopolo: why would you need one?
<polopolo> virtualbox
<binks> ok i have a virtual dvb adapter but if i try to scan with it i get
<pyrotix> polopolo: kdesu konqueror, then go to /opt and you can right click make director
<vbanait> anybody help me set up GNUmed. i will allow remote connection
<rysiek|pl> polopolo: ah. ok, in that case go with Minataku's suggestion
<Minataku> polopolo: Just make a directory for it in /home
<Minataku> That'd be best, then tell it to use that
<binks>  open '/dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0': 1 Operation not permitted
<Minataku> vbanait: Please do not ask so often
<pyrotix> can someone visit http://70.48.13.214/? I'm trying to set up apache
<pyrotix> gah
<Minataku> If nobody has an answer, they won't answer you, this is to reduce channel congestion
<pyrotix> can someone visit http://70.48.13.214/ ? I'm trying to set up apache
<Minataku> Please keep asking frequency to 15min
<vbanait> i am trying to get help for last 15 days
<Minataku> vbanait: I've been here the past 15 days
<Minataku> This is the first time I've ever seen you
<vbanait> great. then please help me
<Minataku> I don't use GNUmed
<Minataku> And it's possible nobody here does
<posingaspopular> pyrotix: i tried visiting but i timed out before ihit the server
<pyrotix> thank you posing
<posingaspopular> pyrotix: i hope that helps
<Minataku> pyrotix: Same here
<pyrotix> not as much as it could >.<
<vbanait> where should i seek help
<dwidmann> vbanait: try #ubuntu, more people in that room, > chance that someone there uses it.
<pyrotix> If people can't make external connections to apache, what should I do?
<Minataku> If all else fails, check the documentation
<Minataku> pyrotix: Fix your firewall
<vbanait> news for you, there is nobody today
<pyrotix> already have opened port 80
<posingaspopular> vbanait: what is gnumed
<vbanait> it is electronic medical record
<vbanait> i installed it on ubuntu
<posingaspopular> vbanait: did tou try mailing the gnumed dev list? that's what i would do
<vbanait> i can access the database (demo) on server, but could not establish connection with local dabase on machine
<vbanait> hi anybody listening
<TeraDyne> vbanait: You said you're using it in Ubuntu?
<SteffeN80RT> Hallo Zusammen"!
<vbanait> yes
<TeraDyne> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<TeraDyne> Gah, I thought that had the other support message
<Minataku> In short, vbanait, go to #ubuntu
<Minataku> We help with Kubuntu
<vbanait> as i am not getting help there, i thought you will help me
<TeraDyne> vbanait: Anyway, you should really go to #ubuntu or check their website at http://www.gnumed.org/
<TeraDyne> LAG!
<vbanait> ultimately both products are related
<Minataku> vbanait: Nobody here can help you
<saintm1777> hi all
<dwidmann> vbanait: and as I said, ultimately, there are more people in the #ubuntu channel than there are here
<Minataku> Complaining isn't going to magically cause someone to have the answer
<TeraDyne> vbanait: Not entirely. Kubuntu is based more on KDE, while Ubuntu is based on GNOME.
<Minataku> It's just going to keep pissing us off
<vbanait> okay guys bye
<Minataku> We don't know. We can't help. Sorry.
<dwidmann> calm down Minataku
<saintm1777> hi ardchoille
* genii gives Minataku some herbal tea
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: can you please pastebin your [KPrinter Settings]  section from ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc?  thanks :)
<spheard> has anyone seen radio and check boxes not displaying properly. ie. no black bit in the middle?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Let 'em go back to Windows if they want everything done for them
<spheard> in the intall
<spheard> instal
* Minataku drinks
* spheard drinks meths
<spheard> kubuntu+1
* dwidmann totters off to get some instant cappuccino 
<genii> dwidmann Heh :)
<Minataku> I'ma be getting a Personal DECstation 5000/33 and a SPARCbook 3GX :D
<admin_> quien habla espaol?
<Minataku> !es | admin_
<ubotu> admin_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> :)
<admin_> hola
<SteffeN80RT> Hello Everybody! I got a Laptop which is about half a year old with a NVIDIA grafic adapter. do I need to use the nvidia-glx-new package to have 3d support or do I need another driver package?
<TeraDyne> Minataku:  I can say one thing for that person, GNUMed's docs aren't easy to navigate.
<Minataku> TeraDyne: I've never even heard of the program
<Minataku> Anyway, brb
<Minataku> I gotta go do something
<TeraDyne> Minataku: Neither had I untill now.
<admin_> espaol
<BONETHUGS333> is there a way to change the display pixel (1024xdunno) ????
<TeraDyne> !es | admin_
<ubotu> admin_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BONETHUGS333> in K(Ubuntu)
<Tm_T> SteffeN80RT: -new prolly works best
<genii> gone but returning. Checking the 2nd cable roof -> basement
<Tm_T> SteffeN80RT: though normal might work too
<TeraDyne> BONETHUGS333: K Menu > System Settings > Monitor & Display
<BONETHUGS333> THANK YOU VERY MUCH =)
<RivaeAerya> When will KDE4 be released in Kubuntu? when Gutsy does?
<saintm1777> any new stuff?
<TeraDyne> RivaeAerya: Probably the release after KDE 4 is Released
<RivaeAerya> TeraDyne: So, when KDE 4 is released, i have to wait till the next Ubuntu?
<psycose> Hi, i'm trying to install libqt4-dev in Ubuntu Feisty (i686 up to date) but seems it is broke do you know how could i handle this thanks
<TeraDyne> RivaeAerya: Well, they'll probably have a special repo for people using the version of Kubunu at that time.
<TeraDyne> RivaeAerya: You'd be able to get KDE4 from there.
<RivaeAerya> TeraDyne: alright
<SteffeN80RT> Tm_T do you mean the nvidia-glx ?
<Tm_T> SteffeN80RT: yes
<SteffeN80RT> thanks
<shiers69> anyone here know how to get wireless working w/ wpa?
<Minataku> Back
<kain_> how would i create a connection to a network drive in kubuntu?
<BONETHUGS333> is tor a good proxy for (K)ubuntu?
<kain_> how would i create a connection to a network drive in kubuntu?
<vzduch> define 'network drive'
<kain_> i need to connect to a place on the network
<kain_> i want to connect to a shared file on a windows machine
<Minataku> wb, genii
<BONETHUGS333> does TOR (proxy) works on (k)ubuntu ???
<genii> Minataku: thenks :) 2nd cat5 worked :)
<Minataku> Awesome :D
<shiers69> anyone have a solution to the VERY COMMON wpa/28% connection problem
<admin_> BUENAS
<Toy_> hola
<Toy_> les digo
<Toy_> que ya esta version de linux
<vzduch> en ingls aqu por favor, gracias :)
<Toy_> es un fastidio
<binks_> ok i have a dvb adapter but if i try to scan with it i get open '/dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0': 1 Operation not permitted
<CrunchyFerrett> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<papa> tag
<BONETHUGS333> moinsen
<CrunchyFerrett> beer?
<nathan> hi
<papa> gerne / yes
<jgonzalez> hi there... I would like to change the default permissions for an automatically mounted USB flash drive from 755 to 700... I guess ubuntu uses a combination of udev/pmount to manage this, but I can't find the place where this is defined, anybody can help?
<nathan> Running ogle DVD player, however console keeps staying packets are scrambled, and display is blocky
<BONETHUGS333> what proxy yall use
<CrunchyFerrett> nathan, have you installed the dvdlibcss2 libraries?
<CrunchyFerrett> or is it libdvdcss2...
<nathan> dont know... can you guide me through please?
<dwidmann> CrunchyFerrett: the latter
<genii> sorta AFK a while
<kain_> i want to connect to a shared file on a windows machine how would i do this
<CrunchyFerrett> !dvd | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nathan> ive been there before
<nathan> i tried downloading but dunno if it worked
<nathan> n e way to tell?
<CrunchyFerrett> Where did you download it from?
<nathan> that link
<nathan> but it confused me
<CrunchyFerrett> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<CrunchyFerrett> THats where you get the package to install. Its got instructions and everythign
<nathan> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nathan> what package from that link i after exactly?
<nathan> how i know which version of linux i got
<nathan> think its feisty but not sure
<CrunchyFerrett> To be completely honest, Im about as confused as you are.
* genii sips a new coffee
<Tm_T> nathan: cat /etc/issue
<CrunchyFerrett> I just followed the instructions on the !dvd link
<nathan> ubuntu 7.04
<nathan> so i need to download ubuntu-seveas for feisty 7.04 right
<CrunchyFerrett> ya
<nathan> the component im after "all (browse contents)" ?
<posingaspopular> nathan: what are you trying to do?
<nathan> install something to download DVD codecs?
<nathan> dvdcsslib2 or summat like that
<posingaspopular> you said you're running fesity? it should do it automatically
<posingaspopular> when you try to open the file
<nathan> what u on bout
<nathan> posing 1 min ill post what consoles returning
<nathan> WARNING[ogle_mpeg_ps] : Found a scrambled PES packet! (1)
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<miltos> how to fix the refresh rate and resolution for nvidia in kubuntu?
<Tired_1> miltos: try System Settings - Monitor & Display first
<miltos> Tired_1: I've tried Monitor and Display without sucess...moreover the maximum refresh rate I get from there is 55!
<vzduch> miltos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vzduch> when it comes to the monitor section, go to Advanced and enter the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates
<BluesKaj> miltos, have you checked your monitor drivers , sometimes X acts up with just the plugnplay type generic ones
<miltos> BlusesKaj: how to check monitor drivers?
<BluesKaj> in system setttings/monitor&display/hardware/admin mode/configure
<psycose> If there are some Qt expert down here i got a problem linking some Qt application ! see http://paste.debian.net/31936 thanks
<binks_> is there some way of telling if something is locking my dvb adapter
<enry> good night
<shiers69> anyone have a solution to the VERY COMMON wpa/28% connection problem
<shiers69> I'm currently unable to manually enable my wireless nic
<psygrass> please i need some advice regarding this problem... I installed kubuntu (fresh installation) after using Ubuntu for a while... but now kubuntu doesn't restart or shutdown...instead it just hangs with black screen. Do I need to edit grub menu or what??
<Dario> hello
<Dario> help me with ati drivers
<Dario> please
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dario> kubuntu es?
<Dario> !espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<halped> hola
<Dario> hola halped
<CrunchyFerrett> Never realized that Linux has a such a large spanish speaking user base.,
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<CrunchyFerrett> I want a list of every trigger for ubotu
<CrunchyFerrett> !trigger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> CrunchyFerrett: The web page lists 'em all.
<sparrw> the kde printer dialog wants to scan 127.0.0.* because thats one of my subnets.  isnt that true for everyone?  shouldn it search the OTHER subnet?
<CrunchyFerrett> crikey
<jthomas> sparrw: thats the localhost aka your machine
<sparrw> jthomas: im well aware of that, which is why scanning it seems stupid
<binks_>   /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source << how can i get this cmd to work i thought i install kernel source
<jthomas> sparrw: sorta yeah unless your printer is setup locally...
<sparrw> jthomas: and it isnt
<binks_> i just get   bash: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source: No such file or directory
<binks_> !kernel source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<jthomas> sparrw: true in your case perhaps, but many printers are set up locally
<sparrw> jthomas: yes, and those people probably pick "local printer"
<jthomas> sparrw: good point.  i don't really set up printers too much...!
<sparrw> if i was less lazy i would file a bug report
<binks_> anyone how do i install the kernel source not just the headers
<jthomas> can anyone tell me some secret to either Kubuntu or WinXPHome to allow for Samba?  I have found a lot of guides for Ubuntu but many are related to GUI tools.  My workgroup TUXNET is now finally available to be seen in my 'Remote Places' konqueror window, but nothing responds when i try to browse it.  WinXPHome has no firewall enabled, sharing is turned on...
<jthomas> but i have no other Windows machines to test to see which the problem is with
<binks_> anyone how do i install the kernel source not just the headers
<jthomas> binks_: can you look in Adept and find them there?
<binks_> will look
<binks_> wll i need to add source repos
<binks_> ok i install linux-source but i still dont get it in /usr/src
<binks_> bash: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source: No such file or directory
<binks_> maybe i need to link the src to that folder
<jthomas> binks_: i am sorry, i wish that i knew more.  try (at a command line) updateing 'locate -u' then use locate to find the sources perhaps
<Zvezdi`go`nqma> hello, where is the KDE Theme manager?
<rathel> Can someone help me with cedega?
<crube> I keep getting "An error occured while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file." Seems to happen with every torrent
<jhutchins> crube: Try a different client.
<jhutchins> rathel: I thought cedega was a commercial product.
<WaxyFresh> just installed fiesty 64,and i dont have any sound on my laptop
<SanityInAnarchy> Question: How can I figure out what program is capturing a particular keystroke?
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins: any idea?^i think this is a simple prob.in ubuntu its always the external amp that needs playing with in the gmix setting but i cant find that on kubuntu's kmix
<miltos> how do get rid of pager on kubuntu startup?
<jhutchins> WaxyFresh: I usually start by running alsamixer to see if the sound sysetem loaded.
<jhutchins> WaxyFresh: Then I cat something to /dev/dsp to see if I'm getting output.
<jhutchins> miltos: Just remove it and then do a clean log-out.
<miltos> jhutchins: clean log out...how?
<jhutchins> Select log out from the menu.
<miltos> pager persists even with a clean log-out...any help?
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<CrunchyFerrett> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrunchyFerrett> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins: how do i run alsamixer?i just typed it in a a CL?
<jhutchins> WaxyFresh: Yep.
<miltos> I cannot get rid of pager...any help?
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins: it said: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<jhutchins> miltos: What are you actually trying to get rid of?
<__mikem> are there ANY efforts being made to taylor the Kubuntu look and feel so it looks less like default kde and more specific to ubuntu
<jhutchins> WaxyFresh: Ok, you've got problems with the drivers then.
<WaxyFresh> grrr ok ill go do some googleing
<miltos> jhutchins:pager desktop manager...
<jussi01> __mikem: its up to you to change it how you like
<jhutchins> Yeah, sorry, but I don't know anything about the 64b stuff.  Be sure to look for stuff specific to your chipset.
<DaSkreech> __mikem: It is customized
<__mikem> jussi01, I am not creative enough to make it look the way I want. The fact is, they did such a great job branding gnome for ubuntu, why can't they do that with kubuntu
<SanityInAnarchy> __mikem:  I think they did, it's just blue instead
<jhutchins> miltos: Run your mouse over it.  You'll see a "handle" to the left of it, right click that, choose "Remove...".
<__mikem> DaSkreech, they still have the default kde menu icon for crying out loud
<DaSkreech> __mikem: What? It's near Default Gnome
<DaSkreech> __mikem: You want that changed to a Gear?
* jussi01 thinks __mikem hasnt seen the default gnome
<DaSkreech> That's the only change I can think that they would do :)
<affan> hello All... I have Xubuntu installed from some time ago on this laptop... how do I check which version it is? as in Dapper or Edgy etc? thanks
<__mikem> affan wrong chanel , try #xubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> How the heck do I know if opengl is installed or not?
<miltos> jhutchins: ok ...but it will come up on next reboot!
<CrunchyFerrett> or is it a driver issue...
<jussi01> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<DaSkreech> affan: lsb_release -a
<jussi01> lol
<__mikem> DaSkreech, it would be nice if they could change the default kde menu icon by default. I will admit, I just now noticed that the window decoration is nicely customized
<DaSkreech> And the Kmenu and desktop
<jhutchins> __mikem: I don't think that's the default kde icon.
<DaSkreech> It isn't but ...
<DaSkreech> let him rant a little :)
<jhutchins> Mandriva tried changing it to "Mandriva", caught a lot of flack.  Too wide for one.
<DaSkreech> They Kould have jsut Done M with Gears through it
<affan> OK I have 6.06 (xubuntu) installed.... i want to upgrade to the latest version of Kubuntu... do you know what is the easiest (and quickest) way? thanks!
<DaSkreech> That should suffice
<ciacon> I have just for kicks installed the enlightment desktop... can anyone give me a hint how to start a new session (preferably also enlightment)...
<jussi01> affan: sudo apt-ge install kubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> ciacon: Not something we know much about here in kubuntu.
<affan> jussi01, would that upgrade my distribution version as well?
<DaSkreech> ciacon: You want to log into E?
<jgonzalez_> hi there, does anybody know how to configure the default permissions for usb flash drives in KDE?
<DaSkreech> affan: nope
<jussi01> ciacon: log out, then change the session from the menu, log in
<__mikem> It isn't?
<jhutchins> __mikem: Nope.
<affan> DaSkreech, how do i do that then? should i download and reinstall from the CD?
<ciacon> I need two simultanious sessions... I know it works for kde... I was hoping I could achieve the same in enlightment...
<DaSkreech> ciacon: try xnest
<jhutchins> __mikem: Anyway, this is linux, if you don't like it, change it.
<DaSkreech> affan: If you want the fast way then yes
<affan> ok thanks DaSkreech
<jhutchins> /etc/X11/X -br -deferglyphs 16 -nolisten tcp :1 vt8
<stiev> If i have nothing really important to lose, is the easiest method for switching from gnome to kde just reformatting with the latest kubuntu disc?
<DaSkreech> stiev: I guess. Do you have KDE installed already ?
<__mikem> DaSkreech, I guess what I was saying before is, I wish they had like a human theme for kde. I just think it would look awesome
<stiev> DaSkreech: Nope, just am finding that I prefer the kde configured versions of things, mainly the PIM... also am having a little trouble getting KOntact to run as it stands
<WaxyFresh> jhutchins: i just mad e a post on the forums about my problem what info should i include?i already did all my hardware stuff im looking for
<WaxyFresh> CL line things
<DaSkreech> stiev: you could just remove Gnome and apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> __mikem: Yeah I guess but Theming in KDE is alittle more involved than Gnome
<WaxyFresh> i cant seam to find the menu option to configure which sources i use like i could in gnome anyone know where it would be?
<__mikem> DaSkreech, thats why I am not too crazy about doing it myself hence me bringing it up in here
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Well If you have some strong art leanings you can jump to #kubuntu-devel
<mahdi> anyone want to comment on the stability/useability of Kubuntu Fiesty 64-bit?
<Contrast83> WaxyFresh: In my honest opinion, as much as I prefer KDE and Qt, GNOME's package management apps are way better, and are all I use for the purpose.
<__mikem> DaSkreech, I am not good at creating UI's I am a programmer. Everybody knows programmers don't do good UI design
<DaSkreech> __mikem: I know. I meant if you have something constructive critique of what is needed now other than make it Look like Human
<DaSkreech> mahdi: very solid Quite usable if you like FOSS :)
<mahdi> DaSkreech: neat-o, thanks
<VSpike> WaxyFresh: kdesu adept_manager
<WaxyFresh> Contrast83: i also but gnome has a menu option in system? called "software sources" that lets you edit your sources easily is that possible to install on kubuntu?and if so do you know the package name?
<VSpike> WaxyFresh: then on menu, go to Adept->Manage Repositories
<WaxyFresh> VSpike: thanks
<Contrast83> WaxyFresh: I don't remember the name of it specifically, but I know if you install "gnome-app-install", Software Sources gets installed along with it
<DaSkreech> WaxyFresh: alt+space -> adept -> <enter> -> Adept Menu -> Manage Repos
<Contrast83> WaxyFresh: Why not just edit sources.list? It's so much quicker :-)
<WaxyFresh> Contrast83: not always
<VSpike> WaxyFresh: actually "kdesu /usr/bin/software-properties-kde" also works
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> it's the first time I saw a dvd burner not recognized by linux
<MidMark> is a lite-on ssm-8515
<MidMark> any help to make it working?
<jhutchins> MidMark: I had one a while back that wasn't recognized as a burner.
<jhutchins> Didn't have time to resolve it.
<MidMark> jhutchins: problem this is in a laptop
<MidMark> :(
<Graham> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> MidMark: http://www.cdrfaq.org
<Graham> I've got w32codecs, what else do I need to play divx?
<dario> hey friends
<jhutchins> !css | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dario> display: :0.0 screen: 0
<dario> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dario> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dario> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Graham> jhutchins: I already have that
<jhutchins> dario: Don't do that, you'll get knocked off the server.
<dario> sorry
<WaxyFresh> how do you get flash/shockwave to work on a 64 bit comp?
<Graham> I'll explain, it plays but it's all messed up, the video looks very corrupt.
<Graham> But it ISN'T corrupt.
<jhutchins> !paste | dario
<ubotu> dario: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaxyFresh> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deluxe> eeey ive searched google for a way to enable beryl on my fresh installed kubuntu, but i only get hits on how to fix it with ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deluxe> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deluxe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<knubbe> how do i forward multiple ports with ssh?
<WaxyFresh> can anyone take a look at this and tell me what info i should ad to be more helpfull to those that read it?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2957811#post2957811
<WaxyFresh> is there a irc room for 64bit ubuntu users?
<dwidmann> WaxyFresh: I doubt it
<dwidmann> WaxyFresh: at least there isn't as far as I know
<dwidmann> WaxyFresh: anyhow, have you checked that alsa website to see if the card is or isn't supported?
#kubuntu 2007-07-04
<WaxyFresh> dwidmann: what site?
<dwidmann> umm, I forget the URL, let me check
<dwidmann> off hand I think it's alsa-project.org though
<WaxyFresh> im sure il find it
<NickPresta> Does Kiba-Dock run slow as heck for anyone else?
<admin___> quien habla espaol?
<NickPresta> !es | admin___
<ubotu> admin___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crash_> right
<crash_> so next time I try to recomile the kernel without any help, someone stop me.
<WaxyFresh> dwidmann: im confused:ttp://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-ATI#matrix its the card all the way at the bottom but theres no x's or check marks or anything
<NickPresta> crash_, why did you compile a new kernel?
<WaxyFresh> http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-ATI#matrix
<crash_> ... I delcline to answer that question, on the basis that I would feel incredibly foolish :P
<WaxyFresh> NickPresta: why does anyone compile a new kernel? FUN!!!!
<crash_> I did it because the Wiki told me to
<NickPresta> WaxyFresh, that's a given ;)
<crash_> and now Ive lost my Kubuntu monitor settings control panel .
<crash_> All just to make a screensaver work
* WaxyFresh goes to practice S&M with a gentoo cd...
<crash_> aaaaaand electricsheep still doesnt work
<dec_> anyone know how to transfer files from one computer to another on the same network?
<admin___> quien habla espaol?
<NickPresta> !es | admin___
<ubotu> admin___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crash_> in fact, NONE of the (GL) screen savers work
<vzduch> la 4a vez..
<avalon> What would cause a dvd burner to stop reading/writing in linux? My BIOS sees it as there and working, but it doesn't work at all under linux anymore, even though it sees it.
<dec_> anyone know how to transfer files from one computer to another on the same network?
<SlimeyPete> dec_: samba (otherwise known as Windows File Sharing under Windows)
<SlimeyPete> or elese NFS, FTP, SCP
<dec_> both machines are ubuntu and i use krdc
<SlimeyPete> you can use samba from Ubuntu to Ubuntu too
<dec_> will try thank you
<jgonzalez_> dec_, you may try scp
<Minataku> There's also sshfs via FUSE
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hygvg4_> quien habla espaol?
<NickPresta> !es | hygvg4_
<ubotu> hygvg4_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vzduch> will he ever learn it?
<NickPresta> i doubt it
<orbisvicis> how can i remove the region code of a dvd (or set to 0) ?
<Minataku> orbisvicis: Get a scanning electron microscope and a micron-tip pointy thing
<Minataku> Find where on the disc the region code is stored and make the change
<orbisvicis> Minataku, ok..
<orbisvicis> you beat me to it .. the 'then what'
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Seriously, though, that's not possible
<orbisvicis> lol
<orbisvicis> wait
<Minataku> I've heard libdvdcss can play out-of-region
<Minataku> But I don't know
<orbisvicis> you mean the micron tip pointy thing, or in actuality
<Minataku> The only actual solution I know of is to import a DVD player from said region
<Minataku> Or find one that's region-free
<orbisvicis> problem is im going to be in another region for some time
<xaaax> can anyone tell me the exact dialog that appears when you apply a new resolution/refresh rate to your monitor through system settings?
<Minataku> The issue with a region-free DVD player is that they're considered illegal and also some discs will refuse to play on them
<vzduch> you mean, they're considered illegal in the US..
<Minataku> I think the EU has laws against it now, too
<Minataku> I know for sure at least France does
<vzduch> not that I know of
<Minataku> Figures, the one American thing they decide to copy is the friggin' DMCA
<BluesKaj> vzduch, I'm not sure but i 've heard k9copy strips regional codes off dvds
<vzduch> what _is_ illegal in Europe is circumventing a copy protection mechanism for the purpose of copying the content of a medium
<BluesKaj> as does dvdshrink , if you run it under wine
<orbisvicis> hm, ill give it a shot
<Minataku> vzduch: Yeah, here any circumvention is illegal
<orbisvicis> kaffeine uses lsdvd to tell what region code the dvd has
<vzduch> BluesKaj: I guess it does because it compresses/converts the video.. the format is not the same after processing w/ k9copy
<Minataku> You'd think all the money those greedy f*cks spend bribing and buying off politicians would be better kept in their pockets
<BluesKaj> yes, the sane goes for dvdshrink
<BluesKaj> same
<orbisvicis> i use lxdvdrip to copy dvds, but it preserves the same region code
<vzduch> but here no one tells you what equipment to use to view a DVD.. I heard that it is de-facto illegal to view a DVD on the computer in the US
<Minataku> Unless you use an "Approved" DVD playing piece of software
<orbisvicis> .. unless using windows
<BluesKaj> no, only if you copy it
<orbisvicis> isnt vlc technically illegal in us b/c it didnt purchase a css key
<BluesKaj> MS has bowed to the demands of hollywood , therefore ppl think it's illegal on some pcs
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Not if the MPAA can help it
<Minataku> They went apefeces over Prince trying to give away HIS OWN MUSIC on a free CD
<Minataku> They in this case being whatever music group
<orbisvicis> anyway: after mplexing a vob lxdvdrip uses dvdauthor to reauthor it: does dvd set regions ?
<orbisvicis> *dvdauthor
<Minataku> They're all the same to me, a bunch of greedy bastards
<vzduch> which actually reminds me of an old Amiga game.. anyone know Lotus Turbo Challenge 2?
<Minataku> Name is familiar
<BluesKaj> yeah  Minataku, hence the poor sales of vista media pcs...ppl have found that they can't copy their digital home movies to disk due to the DRM
<Minataku> From PC, though, not Amiga
<vzduch> I had disassembled the soundtrack using a tracker software, and there was a sample in the track, low-volume, saying, 'You will not copy this game' *gg*
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Well, that and even your average computer user knows Vista is a sucky piece of crap
<Minataku> vzduch: Heehee
<BluesKaj> well they sure do now :)
<jhutchins> Minataku: Please be more creative with your expletives.
<Minataku> BluesKaj: The bad thing is that the average people are going out of the pan and into the fire by buying Macs
<Minataku> Instead of just proprietary software, now they have proprietary HARDWARE, too
<BluesKaj> macs too eh ?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Apple is a part of the music industry now
<Minataku> Of course Macs too
<Minataku> And with Apple TV or whatever, they move into the rest of the entertainment industry
<BluesKaj> yeah , i know the probs Itunes creates on windows pcs
<Minataku> Very, very, very bad things the future holds, with both Microsoft and their evil, but still-currently-lesser "twin", Apple
<jhutchins> Differently evil.
<Minataku> Nah, same way
<Minataku> You could swap Steve Jobs and Steve Ballmer
<Minataku> The business model would stay the same
<jhutchins> Microsoft never sued anybody for look-and-feel.
<Minataku> "PUT MONEY IN MY POCKET"
<Minataku> jhutchins: True, yes, Apple is far, far, far more evil
<Minataku> They were a lot better when they didn't have Jobs
<Minataku> But he's the frickin' cult leader
<jhutchins> Apple never vowed to cut off anybody's air.
<Minataku> Without him there's no hypnosis
<jhutchins> So differently evil.
<Minataku> The sheep don't have a herder without Steve Jobs
<Minataku> Makes me sick
<Minataku> Can you believe they actively supported and defended him even after he knowingly screwed the company by backdating stock options?
<jhutchins> Ja, vell, contribute to Linux so it becomes a better, more viable alternative.  Just griping doesn't do any good - and is pretty off-topic here.
<Minataku> He could transfer every last cent Apple has into an offshore account and they'd still support him
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jhutchins> Point made, fun had, let's get back to supporting kubuntu.
<jhutchins> Me, I'm off to feed the horses.
<BluesKaj> hehe Minataku , ya ought to run for office or find a podium somewhere :)
<Minataku> Nobody needs help
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I'm too intelligent for that
<BluesKaj> okaaayy
<Minataku> Smart people never get anywhere in politics
<Minataku> Smart people can think for themselves, remember :P
<Minataku> j/k
<Tm_T> sure?
<BluesKaj> dunno, kinda think that Dick Cheney is an evil genius
<Minataku> There are some smart people in politics
<Minataku> Some with actual ideals and ethics
<Minataku> It's just the rest that give them all a bad name XD
<Tm_T> dear citizens
<davor> hi, how can I install defaults configs for asterisk.
<ubuntu_> stop
<Minataku> neon: Default configs usually come with the programs
<Minataku> That's what makes them default >.>
<Minataku> BTW, sorry all for the tirade X3
<neon> Minataku: I don't know but asterisk doesnt come with the configs.
<neon> root@David-laptop:/etc/asterisk# ls
<neon> rate_engine.conf
<Minataku> Try ls -la
<Minataku> Or ls -a
<Minataku> I usually do -la when I want to see everything but -a is all you need
<neon> Minataku: i have only rate-engine.conf
<neon> :(
<Minataku> That's weird
<neon> Minataku: can you Install asterisk and send me your default asterik config...
<neon> in a tarball
<Minataku> Try that package configuration thing that apt has
<Minataku> neon: Heh... no
<Minataku> No offense, but no ;3
<neon> 
<neon> Minataku: ok, thanks
<Minataku> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> What's the command to configure a package through apt?
<Minataku> What, everyone comes back just to yell at me for being offtopic?
<Minataku> Psh... and you tell ME to "get back to supporting kubuntu"
<Minataku> neon: I don't use Kubuntu, I just help with non-kubuntu-specific issues
<admin___> the linux is lose
<admin___> pura mierda es linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@201.210.184.237]  by mneptok
<Minataku> mneptok: Good work
* Minataku applauds
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Minataku> mneptok: You should take the "n" out of your nickname
<Minataku> Then you can be MENTOK
<Minataku> THE MINDTAKER
<Minataku> Ooooo-EEEEE-oooooo
<Minataku> X3
<mneptok> "mentok" has an "n" dude
<Minataku> Well
<Minataku> I wasn't thinking
<Minataku> So there
<Minataku> Ha ha
<Minataku> Accident.
<mneptok> "accident" has an "n" too
<Minataku> mneptok: You get that thing I sent ya?
<Minataku> mneptok: Ever seen "Harvey Birdman Attourney at Law"?
<Minataku> If not then nevermind
<crube> I cant believe I cant find a way to get my tilt-wheel buttons to work in Ubuntu :S I've tried a dozen guides with no luck.
<mneptok> Minataku: huh?
<mneptok> sent where?
<Minataku> mneptok: It was a joke
<clash> spanish
<Minataku> Rather, a reference to the show "Harvey Birdman Attourney at Law"
<mneptok> !es > clash
<Minataku> Never mind
<wheeler> can anyone help me get write permissions setup on kubuntu 6.06
<wheeler> on an external drive
<wheeler> sooo lost
<ibin> 
<madahnono> SALUT LES PD
<madahnono> ca va les pd?
<trotrozoulie> ils repondent pas :(
<madahnono> ils preferent faire l'amour
<madahnono> ...
<Minataku> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<madahnono> 1
<madahnono> 1
<madahnono> 1
<madahnono> 11
<madahnono> 1
<madahnono> vos gueules
<trotrozoulie> 213453433
<trotrozoulie> 14
<madahnono> parlez francais
<trotrozoulie> 11
<trotrozoulie> 7
<trotrozoulie> 1
<trotrozoulie> 1
<trotrozoulie> 1
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<trotrozoulie> 1
<trotrozoulie> 1
<trotrozoulie> 1
<Minataku> Got some troublemakers
<trotrozoulie> 1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<madahnono> ouais
<madahnono> on est des troublemakers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@123.219.97-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Nice work
<renzo01> hallo to all!
<renzo01> #leave
<dwidmann> Hmm, well that experiment flopped.
<Minataku> ?
<vzduch> what experiment?
<dwidmann> Decided to give this a go just to see if I could get it to work - http://peertech.org/docs/JanusVMLinuxKvpncUserGuide
<Minataku> Ah
<dwidmann> failed, and miserably I might add
<Minataku> Total crash?
<dwidmann> It left me without networking until I sudo apt-get install --reinstall netbase 'd
<Minataku> :O
<Minataku> It trashed that much?
<dwidmann> Whether it did or it did with my help is a good question, but yes, damage was done. I'm just lucky I knew how to redo my networkign ...
<dwidmann> I can only imagine how distraught someone who didn't know would be after something like that
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> They'd be in here blaming us
<Minataku> XD
<dwidmann> hahaha, probably
<ubuntu_> where are the videos?
<dwidmann> on the upside of my afternoon I've got my vmware-server back up and running again though. That's always good
<fitoria> do i have to close kde to install a nvidea driver?
<BluesKaj> fitoria, no
<fitoria> ok
<fitoria> look
<fitoria> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6106.html
<fitoria> i need this driver
<vzduch> fitoria: why do you need such an old driver?
<fitoria> excuse me
<fitoria> that wasnt
<fitoria> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11 .html
<fitoria> this one
<vzduch> fitoria: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<fitoria> well i did this
<fitoria> i downloaded the .run file
<fitoria> in that page
<fitoria> so
<fitoria> it says sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<fitoria> do i do that?
<fitoria> i dont have any driver installed
<fitoria> vzduch what do i do?
<vzduch> the above cmd installs the 97.55
<fitoria> well
<fitoria> what do i type
<vzduch> if that's not enough and you _really_ need to install the 100.14 --> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop --> change to the dir where you downloaded the .run file to --> execute by typing ./NVIDIA-[whateverFollowsHere] .run (you can tab-complete the name) --> follow instructions --> after installation: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<vzduch> reading an eventually existing howto on the Nvidia page or forum can't hurt either :)
<xivulon> Hi all, anybody knwos how to disable suspend/hibernate for all users from command line?
<alan_> hello
<mshelby> hello, has anyone gotten a linksys wireless adapter (usb)  to work in 7.04?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mshelby> ubotu, yeah I know... at this point I think I've read everything written on the subject!
<johnp> Hi all, i'm using Ubuntu CE, It's default desktop is gnome and I preferred kde so i installed kubuntu-desktop.  when it opens there are no system icons anywhere.  everything seems to work ok but no icons, just text descriptions, not even the start button.
<eliayarg> l
<doctorow> How do I change the default font size for chrome, menus, etc, in KDE?
<doctorow> Does anyone know how to change the font-size for menus, etc, in KDE?
<Jahooty> how do i unstick adept in feisty?
<Jahooty> i had to shut it off while it was trying to commit changes
<vzduch> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jahooty> thanks
<marko_> does kubuntu support this grafik card (or how it's spelled) int.Ati X300
<vzduch> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jahooty> ati would have the driver
<Jahooty> i wouuld imagine
<crazy_bus> One of the tracks of a cd I'm trying to rip comes up with this error; ''''The process for the audiocd protocol died unexpectedly''''.  What should I do?
<gemidjy> anyone has idea on why Booting/starting of the processes looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/XGhsBh34.html (for everything after "starting acpi")
<marko_> Jahooty, do you know the command in shell that list's all the hardware (or someting like that i forgot.. :S)
<gemidjy> marko_: sorry for that version, accidental
<marko_> no problem
<marko_> :>
<marko_> Jahooty, do you know the command in shell that list's all the hardware (or someting like that i forgot.. :S)
<gemidjy> :)
<Minataku> gemidjy: Terminal capability discrepancy
<Jahooty> i don't
<marko_> oh ok
<marko_> i must buy a new pc and I'm thinking of buying a set...
<gemidjy> Minataku: idea on how to solve it?
<Jahooty> hey, my wireless card started working after in installed kwifimanager, but now when i scan for networks it wont see anything
<Minataku> gemidjy: None at all >.<
<gemidjy> :/
<Minataku> Sorry :(
<gemidjy> np
<gemidjy> will post on some forum
<vzduch> marko_: lspci should be one possibility
<marko_> oh right
<marko_> thank's vzduch
<paknefia> hi
<gemidjy> night
<Jahooty> why would my wireless card work last night but not now
<Minataku> Jahooty: Did you forget to pay it?
<vzduch> kernel module not loaded?
<Jahooty> no
<vzduch> anyway, I'm off to bed.. good night
<Jahooty> my internet connection is fine, but my wireless card won't get an ip adress from the router
<Jahooty> when i scan for networks it says it finds none, even though the router is right here next to it
<Minataku> Is the router actually transmitting?
<Jahooty> i'm using kwifimanager to manage it
<Jahooty> should be
<Jahooty> i can find no reason it would not be
* Minataku shrugs
<Minataku> Check it anyway
<godlkwrth> anyone have an idea why remote x11 apps are running at about 1/5 the speed
<Tm_T> godlkwrth: hum, remote, you mean ssh -X ?
<godlkwrth> not with ssh even
<godlkwrth> with a listening X server, over tcp
<godlkwrth> it only seems to happen in feisty
<godlkwrth> and only recently
<Minataku> Did you recently upgrade the local machine?
<Minataku> Or the remote machine?
<godlkwrth> yeah I recently upgraded the local machine (feisty)
<godlkwrth> maybe I need to reboot?
<Minataku> Is that when it starteD?
<Minataku> *started
<sam_> how can i add a local directory as a repository for adept?
<godlkwrth> not sure
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Something may not be playing right
<Desmo> moin ist noch jemand hier
<Minataku> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> hello, I am considering installing kubuntu on a windows machine but I have some questions regarding disk partitioning.
<ubuntu> I would like to set aside 10 gigs or so for the install, but I can't remember if creating a new table will delete what's already on the hdd
<_Iamda> hmmm...so did I ,,,so I checked the part for 100% partition of HD to Kubuntu...Windows 2000 is history...
<ubuntu> That's exactly what I don't want to happen
<_Iamda> $200.00 for MS windows vista
<_Iamda> , when Kubuntu is free,Hmmm
<ubuntu> I just want to play around with the guts of the os, have xp normally
<bokan> hello?
<crash_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu> anyone around?
<ubuntu> I want to give a Kubuntu install a 10 gig or so partition but I don't want to lose any of my existing windows stuff.  I have two hard drives that have enough space, but both only have a single partition.  It seems like I should create a new partition table but when I do I'm pretty sure it will destroy any data on the existing single partition of the drive.  Any advice?
<mandrake> hola
<TeraDyne_> !es | mandrake
<ubotu> mandrake: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<paknefia> ubuntu: did you have a partition magic in your windows? i thing this software can be used to make partition your hard drives.
<uslacker> Hope you folks can assist me with something
<zhaokuiwei> 
<uslacker> I have a Dell Lledatitude C840 with Kubuntu Feisty fwn instal
<uslacker> (wow - did I type that?)  - installed
<uslacker> works pretty well.  One issue I have is when I close and reopen the laptop lid, the video is a complete mess
<uslacker> everything is shifted by a half screen; the resolution is off, etc
<Dr_willis> let me guess.. ATI video card...
<uslacker> I can reset it by patiently finding the DIsplay System settings and resetting the resolution
<uslacker> I believe it  is ATi, yes
<uslacker> well - let me check that - Display settings says the hardware is nv
<Dr_willis> ATI has long had issues with the suspend stuff sadly. They are better now  then they used to be.. but.. well..
<Dr_willis> nv is the nvidia opensourced drivers. If you have a real nvidia card. you may want to isntall the nvidia-glx package.
<Dr_willis> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Install the restricted-manager package and run the 'restricted-manager' tool and it 'should' allow you to use the nvida  driver.
<Dr_willis> How Minataku
<uslacker> I can try that
<uslacker> I'll be back to report my success
<Dr_willis> :0
<Dr_willis> Fireworks going off.. driving my dog crazy
<draik> Dr_willis: Lucky you. We can't have fireworks around here that are meant to be airborne :(
<Dr_willis> draik,  go let off some TNT on the ground then! :)
<Dr_willis> Man this guy in Ubuntu is still trying to get his samba stuff going. :)
<draik> I remember doing that once out at a beach. Put a 5-gallon water bottle in the sand with just about 3 inches (below the neck) showing off the sand. Threw an M80 and ran. Sweet earth wave!
<Dr_willis> There gets to be a point.. where you just need to go read a book. :)
<uslacker> Dr_willis there is a nvisa-glx and nvidia-glx-new  shall I be brave?
<Dr_willis> uslacker,  depends on your video card.
<draik> uslacker: What is your video card.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> Since you dident even know it was an nvidia card.. :) heh.. i doubt if you know the chipset..
<Dr_willis> May as well try the nvidia-new -
<draik> well, how about lspci | grep -i nvidia
<zhaokuiwei> 
<draik> uslacker: type       lspci | grep -i nvidia
<uslacker> looking at the dell site it says I have a GeForce 440 Go
<uslacker> draik here are the results: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  (rev a3)
<andres_> IM trying to use adept manager but when it loads is giving me the following error :You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<draik> uslacker: You need the legacy
<uslacker> ok
<Dr_willis> andres_,  close anyother adept/package related programs perhaps? if none are loaded. there may be a stale lock file about.
<draik> uslacker: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<morph_> hailz
<jhutchins> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Amazingly enough
<Minataku> None here
<Minataku> There were some on the weekend
<morph_> has anyone installed GDL here?
<Dr_willis> and GDL is?
<draik> Gosh Darn Linux?
<TrueFX> hi guys
<morph_> like IDL but free
<Ramon> hello :)... Im having some issues with Rinetd, its stopping automatically... I already uninstalled it and reinstalled it .. and the same thing happens... It lasts for less than five minutes and then it goes down
<TrueFX> is there a way to delete words to the right?
<morph_> http://gnudatalanguage.sourceforge.net/
<TrueFX> normally ctrl+w deltes to left
<draik> I think its safe to assume that if we don't know what GDL is/stands for, we haven't installed it.
<morph_> yeah
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_willis> and the winner of the 'most useless answer to a question is....'
<Dr_willis> :)
<uslacker> Dr_Willis and draik  I used the apt-get to attempt install and was told there was a 404 error downloading
<Dr_willis> heh.  ok a url..
<uslacker> Err http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse nvidia-glx-legacy 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.28
<uslacker>   404 Not Found
<draik> My bet is on medibuntu
<draik> whoa
<Dr_willis> uslacker,  web site or server is down.. odd.. try again later perhaps. or change the sources/sites in your apt sources.
<draik> I was wrong about this one.
<draik> Could be that the file is not there
<Dr_willis> uslacker,  OR try a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' THEN try instllng the nvidia-glx stuff
<morph_> anyone using superkaramba with a osx type taskbar?
<jhutchins> TrueFX: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_86.html#SEC93
<ardchoille> uslacker: I think that sources entry is bad
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Did you hear what I'm getting my hands on?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  a girlfriend? :)
<ardchoille> uslacker: Yeah, that entry is bad. the version on that repo is 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29
<Minataku> I wish
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> A Personal DECstation 5000/33 and a Tadpole SPARCbook 3GX
<Minataku> :D
<uslacker> ardchoille - how so?
<ardchoille> uslacker: sudo apt-get update   and then try again
<ardchoille> uslacker: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<jhutchins> :v nvidia-glx-legacy
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool, eh? :3
<jhutchins> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<ardchoille> yeah, 29 is the latest
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<draik> jhutchins: How about just adding the line to the sources list?
<draik> Or a simple replacement
<draik> uslacker: Do you know how to access your sources.list?
<jhutchins> draik: Anything you want.
<uslacker> draik /etc/apt/source.list (or some such)
<jhutchins> It looks to me like security.ubuntu.com is in reorg, it doesn't actually have any packages, just the lists.
<draik> jhutchins: Too bad I forgot the command for appending a line to the end of a file, so time for long way
<draik> uslacker: Yes
<draik> ALT+F2
<jhutchins> echo "line" >> file
<uslacker> the apr-get update seems to have fixed it
<draik> jhutchins: Thank you.
<jhutchins> erm, sudo....
<uslacker> download is now working
<draik> ok
<draik> I was going to have the file replaced
<uslacker> I assume that I need to reboot after updating video
<ardchoille> Would there be any problems in putting apt-get update into a daily cronjob for root?
<draik> uslacker: No. Just log off and then select Menu to Restart X (CTRL+E). Then login.
<ardchoille> uslacker: No, just restart xorg: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  thers some package/service that can do that allready I do belive
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool, eh? :3
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Ah, ok
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you manage to get stuff ive never even heard about.. :) thats amazing..
<Minataku> Wow
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i got a hand full of random microchips at work today. :) from fanuc, and other controller boards.
<Minataku> Oooooh
<Dr_willis>  want them also? heh heh
<Minataku> Cool :D
<Minataku> Sure
<Minataku> Toss 'em in with the Amigas :3
<Dr_willis> I was going to glue eyes, and antanna to them
<Dr_willis> 'computer bugs'
<Minataku> Heehee
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Minataku> You can keep them to do that, too
<Minataku> That sounds really cute :3
<ardchoille> crash_: I bet you could sell those
<uslacker> one more driver update question.  The adept description says I need to run sudo nvidia-glx-config after install
<uslacker> did apt-get take care of that for me?
<draik> No
<draik> uslacker: run it
<uslacker> ok so I did and got a message that the script is trying to update xorg.conf
<draik> If no error, then you're done
<uslacker> that gave me a different command to run to updat the md5 hash
<draik> ?:/
<uslacker> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<draik> uslacker: Do as it says, I guess.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I've amazed some of my professors with not only my old kit, but also with the fact that I know computer history
<Dr_willis> biglinux  	BIG LINUX is a Brazilian distribution based on Kubuntu,
<ardchoille> userund: What that does is take the md5sum of xorg.conf and add it to the end of /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Dr_willis> Yet another ubuntu variant! yea...
<Minataku> I can actually talk to them about things that they experienced before I was born
<Dr_willis> The most important new feature in this release is an updated version of Big Desktop, a comprehensive graphical configuration utility for setting up the Big Linux desktop environment.
<draik> ardchoille: uslacker left
<Dr_willis> Its getting scary that a new disrtos Biggest feature is some Idiot-friendly GUI for configuration.
<ardchoille> draik: ah, ok
<draik> ardchoille: Oh well, they will figure it out
<ardchoille> That's what I get for doing /ignore #kubuntu JOINS QUITS PARTS, lol
<draik> ardchoille: Yeah, I learned that the hard way :p
<stupidgirl> what lost and found menu for??
<jesus__> hola
<jesus__> hello
<jesus__> everybody
<stupidgirl> hai jesus__
<Dr_willis> stupidgirl,  things that for some odd reason dont get put anyplace else.
<draik> Hello jesus__
<jesus__> hello
<jesus__> hey
<jesus__> i'm
<jesus__> new
<stupidgirl> hrmm ok thanks
<Dr_willis> !enter
<draik> jesus__: All on one like instead of one word per line
<jesus__> ubuntu is freat
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stupidgirl> ya it is
<jesus__> great
<draik> Yup
<draik> Thank you Dr_willis
<jesus__> someone use oracle 10g?
<stupidgirl> my beryl manager thng loads in the task bar twice when i boot up :-/
<stupidgirl> how can i fix it
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Yeah, somebody here found a GUI way to maintain restricted modules.  I that that was called "Windows".
<magez_> why kopete doesnt wanna send anything, i can send only under 10kt files
<jhutchins> magez_: What network?
<TrueFX> how can see a list of ctrl or meta character key sequences of a bash shell?
<TrueFX> to edit them?
<jhutchins> TrueFX: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_86.html#SEC93
<magez_> network?
<magez_> cable
<magez_> if u mean that
<jhutchins> TrueFX: By default they're the same as emacs.
<TrueFX> is tehre a way to list them?
<magez_> or 1mb/s
<TrueFX> are they stored in a file?
<uslacker> draik & Dr_Willis thanks for the assist
<jhutchins> TrueFX: Read the above and related pages.
<uslacker> it got a little hairy - after the reconfig, of course x wouldn't restart
<jhutchins> magez_: I mean what network are you trying to send files over?  IRC?  AIM?  MSN?
<draik> uslacker: per ardchoille - What that does is take the md5sum of xorg.conf and add it to the end of /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<uslacker> I looked at xorg.conf and there was a command there to regen the config file
<magez_> oh, msn
<uslacker> I did so and it still wouldn't start.  I rebooted and it come up fine
<uslacker> There;s a big nvidia splash screen now
<draik> What did you do? CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE or logoff?
<uslacker> but more importantly - it recover from a screen closure (yeah!)
<uslacker> c-a-back
<magez_> jhutchins: MSN
<draik> That is why I suggested the logoff
<uslacker> draik c-a-backspace
<draik> Either way, it works now
<uslacker> draik - what's the difference?
<draik> uslacker: Nothing much, but for things like this I prefer the logoff
<uslacker> ok
<uslacker> let me try suspend - I'll be back
<draik> A Logoff will save your session as a C-A-B will just leave it there for resuming later
<draik> Ok
<morph_> how do you install things on superkaramba
<morph_> i just got the weather file but it opens kate
<Dr_willis> i make a .superkaramba dir and unzup them to there.
<draik> morph_: use the superkaramba installer or go to http://www.kde-look.org
<ardchoille> morph_: You have to right click on the sk tray item and use sk to open the theme
<jesus__> bye everyone
<jesus__> chau a todos
<Dr_willis> but i cant recall finding naything usefull  with superkaramba to actually use. :)
<draik> Dr_willis: I second that!
<ardchoille> I don't usually have enough room to see my desktop, so I doin't use sk
<Dr_willis> draik,  Id much perfer PanelApplets to desklets.
<Dr_willis> I can at least SEE them all the time
<draik> Dr_willis: True
<_>  anyone here in the UK?
<ardchoille> draik: Or gkrallm, it has a weather plugin
<ardchoille> *gkrellm
<Dr_willis> that konky (conky?) program is nice in ways. but dosetn always work nicely with kde
<Dr_willis> !info konky
<ubotu> Package konky does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<morph_> im such a n00b
<morph_> i cant get superkaramba to install stuff
<draik> Consider that a sign ;)
<Dr_willis> Heh heh
* Dr_willis installs superkaramba just BECAUSE!
* Dr_willis downloads http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=59542&id=1
<omega> hy to all
<omega> how can i install a vindows program in linux?
* Dr_willis unzips the file to a dir.. runs superkaramba, then tells it to load the stuff in the unzupped dir. :)
<draik> omega: wine
<TeraDyne_> !wine | omega
<ubotu> omega: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> omega,  use wine.
<draik> !wine | omega
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<Dr_willis> wine setup.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<omega> thanks to all
<hiyah> how do you rsync a directory with spacing? i tried to use "\ " to replace the space but failed
<hiyah> how do you rsync a directory name with spacing? i tried to use "\ " to replace the space but failed
<draik> hiyah: use quotes         "my directory name"
<hiyah> "" failed...
<hiyah> rsync "abc@xyz:/home/My Documents/" .
<Dr_willis> abc@xyz:'try this'
<Dr_willis> perhaps.
<Dr_willis> " abc@xyz:'try this' "
<NickPresta> hiyah, quotes and escapes. 'directory\ with\ spaces'. http://forum.strongspace.com/viewtopic.php?pid=1173 post #3
<omega> how can i see the share of windows network?
<Dr_willis> omega,  smb:// in konqueror dont show it?
<Dr_willis> or try   remote:/
<omega> where can i see samba cofigure?
<omega> aaa
<omega> ok i.m gonna do that
<omega> thanks
<Dr_willis> samba is configured by the /etc/samba/smb.conf file. BUT samba is not installed by default. You are browsing OTHER shares. :) not the local machines samba shares
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Dr_willis> Samba-doc has some Well done books on samba
<Dr_willis> i also like to use the samba fuse tools.
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubotu> Package smbfuse does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<omega> ok
<omega> i see what i can do
<omega> thanks
<pablo7> anyone know why some (encrypted) dvd's play and some don't?
<pablo7> error message is "disc can't be read."
<pablo7> i don't think it's an issue with the region setting either.
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output?
<Dr_willis> Ive had some dvd players lately that cant read some comercial dvd disks.. wonder if some pc drives have similer issue
<pablo7> Dr_willis: maybe that's it, a hardware issue.
<pablo7> Dr_willis: dmesg output... "cdrom: open failed."
<pablo7> Dr_willis: "UDP: bad checksum. From 202.97.238.202:32971 to 66.90.229.30:1027 ulen 509."
<Dr_willis> UDP: bad checksum - is some firewalling thang. Not related to the cd
<Dr_willis> :)
<Biovore> someone sending you messy UDP..
<pablo7> Dr_willis: Thanks for pointing that out.
<euphoria> hi i installed beryl and i did something that was supposed to make it load as default window manager, well it doesnt work, it just loads the beryl icon in the tray thing does anyone know how i can fix this
<hgarcia> has anyone installed clamav before?
<euphoria> i tried a few mins agio and it didnt work :-\
<hgarcia> did you get an error stating it is not configured?
<euphoria> nah something about gnome and dependencies blahblah
<hgarcia> hmm
<hgarcia> I got it to install thru automatix
<dsmith_> how does one configure konqueror?
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dsmith_> it us to have toolbars on it but they are gone now
<dsmith_> seems that there is a bug associated with it
<yendor> hello? can anybody help me?
<dsmith_> ok I got the viewbar working back
<dsmith_> thats strange
<ardchoille> !ask | yendor
<ubotu> yendor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yendor> right away... situation: When I disconnect my laptop from the plug it isnt noticing it's running on battery mode thus I cannot monitor its consumption
<yendor> it still uses the battery and stays running though..
<yendor> I'm using power manager on kubuntu and it used to work well till a few days ago
<yendor> do you have an idea what could be causing this problem please?
<linux_user400354> i have setup dual monitors in linux using nvidia-settings. my top and bottom panels in gnome stretch from one screen to the other. how can i get the panels to stay on one screen and not stretch to the other screen?
<Dr_willis> linux_user400354,  using nvidia or ati cards?
<dustin> hello
<linux_user400354> Dr_willis: nvidia, using nvidia-settings to configure
<Dr_willis> enable TwinView
<yendor> Why is my laptop not deteting its running on battery when I unplug it!?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Still got those houseguests, I suppose? :3
<yendor> Why is my laptop not deteting its running on battery when I unplug it!?
<Minataku> yendor: Is it an old laptop?
<Minataku> It's possible it's not generating or something isn't receiving ACPI events
<yendor> It's an ASUS A6F dual core and this used to work well till a few days ago
<dustin> has anyone gotten exchange to work with kontact?
<yendor> yes this is what I"m suspecting .. how can I troubleshoot ACPI?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep. They just keep rotateing.
<yendor> please
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> yendor: What have you changed between it working and not working?
<yendor> Minataku: the acpid service is disabled...could this be the cause?
<Minataku> yendor: That could very much be a factor, yes
<yendor> acpi-supp$ is enabled though
<yendor> I'll try enabling it and try again.. I'll get back to you thanks Minataku
<TrueFX> hi guy s
<Minataku> yendor: Heh, no problem
<TrueFX> can i bind hjkl keys for browsing in konqueror menus?
<miltos> I lost the icon of the 2 desktops (1,2) on my taskbar...and I don't know how to bring it back...
<TrueFX> h to left j down k up l rit in fact any application
<TrueFX> for example i use konversation
<TrueFX> alt+b opens bookmarks
<TrueFX> then in that menu can i move with hjkl keys
<TrueFX> hi guys
<yendor> THANK MINATAKU.. It Worked :)
<Minataku> yendor: No problem :3
<TrueFX> how can i see version of an application installed by apt?
<TrueFX> and also version of kde ?
<ardchoille> TrueFX: Most kde apps have Help > About KDE  and  Help > About appname
<TrueFX> what about kde itself?
<TrueFX> in konsole how can i do that?
<ardchoille> TrueFX: open a terminal and type:  apt-cache policy kdebase
<miltos> I lost the icon of the 2 desktops (1,2) on my taskbar...and I don't know how to bring it back...
<ninHer> the same way, TrueFX
<ninHer> look at help on Konsole
<ardchoille> TrueFX: If you're on Feisty, you likely have kde 3.5.6
<Carlos_Slim> hello
<TrueFX> yep i m in feisty
<TrueFX> another question
<TrueFX> in a file there are commands
<TrueFX> 15 or so
<TrueFX> and i want to execute those commands
<TrueFX> how can i do that in shell
<Daisuke_Ido> someone said something to me earlier, my buffer doesn't go back that far.  anyone know if it was important?
<TrueFX> i open kate i copy and paste it in bash shell
<TrueFX> konsole
<TrueFX> how can i automatically make it?
<Daisuke_Ido> chmod it +x and run it?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i don't know how well that would work, what commands we're talking about, so i wouldn't recommend it
<dustin> i can't get kontact working with outlook web access as part of an exchange server :(
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the real world, dustin :P
<dustin> haha
<dustin> i might have to use evolution again
<TrueFX> daisuke_ldo=commands for resetting iptable
<Daisuke_Ido> i dunno if sunbird would help (mozilla owned)
<Daisuke_Ido> is this something you do on a regular basis?  (daily, weekly, whatever)
<dustin> yeah
<dustin> for work
<dustin> so a couple of times s night
<selanit> Hiya.  Got a minor but annoying problem - Firefox doesn't remember its last position.  It always opens flush with the left edge of the screen, when I want it centered.  Not sure if this is a Firefox or a KDE problem, though.
<Daisuke_Ido> dustin: was asking TrueFX :)
<dustin> lol
<dustin> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know how well sunbird would integrate or if it would at all...  sorry, i don't know much about exchange compatibility (or even what most of it does)
<dsmith_> outlook web access, isnt that like a web access portal?
<dustin> yeah
<dustin> for an exchange server
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i thought
<dustin> that's how evolution does it
<dustin> it basically syncs with owa
<dustin> afaik, you cannot connect to the exchange server directly
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, sunbid is a calendaring app, that's not going to help much :\
<Daisuke_Ido> kmail is afaik strictly mail
<dsmith_> there is only 10+ ppl in the office, I said no way to an exchange server
<dustin> it's expensive :(
<dustin> but we support 100 offices throughout the state
<dustin> so exchange was a good option
<dsmith_> we see thats different
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> *well
<Daisuke_Ido> so a FOSS solution isn't feasible
<Daisuke_Ido> bummer.
<dustin> evolution works well
<dsmith_> we just pop and use thunderbird
<_V> Hello. I have a pretty large video problem with a friend's computer. When using an NVidia card under Kubuntu, and starting up from both the LiveCD and from the hard drive installation, we get a very strange screen,or combination of screens. You can see the Kubuntu bootloading screen, but there's two of them and the  colors are all distorted; the bottom half of the screen is all sorts of checkered colors.
<dustin> but i'd rather use kmail
<_V> I've tried two different AGP NVidia cards: a 6200 and a 5600.
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa, block flood
<dsmith_> _V: Did you you install?
<dsmith_> oh wait you did  already
<_V> Yes, he did install, but he installed with his onboard. I tried switching from the "vesa" driver to the "nv" driver, but nothing worked.
<dsmith_> what I typically do with nvidia
<dsmith_> is install automatix2 and use the nvidia drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> check the bios and make sure it's set so the addon video card takes precedence rather than the onboard.  if nv isn't working....
<dsmith_> good point
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: all handled through add/remove in feisty :)
<_V> Well, his BIOS is a bit strange; he is using an HP and the only two options are  "PCI" and
<_V> "AGP/onboard"
<_V> for video, anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm assuming it's an agp card
<_V> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> try both
<_V> we have
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i do.  if there are lots of options, i try em all, and if nothing blows up, i call it a success.
<dustin> man
<_V> I am assuming that getting the drivers through automatix2 while the onboard is active will do it no harm until I restart?
<dustin> i wish KWeather gave temperature in fahrenheit
<Daisuke_Ido> _V: absolutely correct.
<_V> alright
<Daisuke_Ido> dustin: no reason it shouldn't be able to
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks for that tip, I am still green w/ fiesty.
<_V> I will give that a try then.
<dsmith_> I just opened it up, amazing
<dsmith_> all built in now
<dsmith_> sweet
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: there's *almost* no reason to use automatix anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> i know it's naughty, but i use it to install skype because any other way is a frickin headache
<dsmith_> lol
<_V> I try to steer clear of Automatix; I was going to use Envy, but I wasn't completely sure what I was doing when installing the drivers manually.
<Daisuke_Ido> _V: installing from the repos is the best idea, nvidia-glx-legacy for the 5xxx series and nvidia-glx for the 6xxx
<dsmith_> next clean install I do of Fiesty, I will work without automatix and see how it does. I suspect I wont be using it anymore
<dustin> what's a good video transcoder for linux?
<_V> alright
<dustin> specifically, i want to go from .rm to .wmv
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: the ubuntu team has really gotten their stuff together
<Daisuke_Ido> err :\
<dsmith_> I see this..
<Daisuke_Ido> dustin: no clue
<Daisuke_Ido> now if you wanted to transcode between two USEFUL formats...
<dsmith_> lol
<dustin> LOL
<dustin> agreed
<dustin> it's for work
<dustin> and the boss decides
<Daisuke_Ido> that's going to be a tought
<Daisuke_Ido> toughy
<dsmith_> most bosses are computer illiterates
<dsmith_> and CFOs
<dustin> it's more like
<dustin> we have to put stuff online
<dustin> on a windows media streaming server
<dsmith_> I just ripped a bunch of Cds into Ogg format
<carranca> hi, ive just installed kubuntu, and every time i restart the console appears with a fsck that gets stuck for a while, beside that everything seems norma
<dsmith_> does Kubuntu work with touchscreens?
<Daisuke_Ido> carranca: let it run
<Daisuke_Ido> should only check every 30 mounts
<carranca> i do, but ive restart it, and it does it again...
<carranca> ive put a reisfer fs
<Daisuke_Ido> well no wonder, that's murder on your resources.
<Daisuke_Ido> not even a groan?  tough crowd.
<carranca> ive put reisfer in my desktop and it works well
<Daisuke_Ido> is it cleanly unmounting on reboot?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's not, that would be the problem
<Private_Guy1> hello all
<Private_Guy1> Just wanna drop in and say KUBUNTU RULES
<Private_Guy1> g2g for nw
<Private_Guy1> take care
<Private_Guy1> bye
<carranca> cant tell, it quits with graph :P
<Daisuke_Ido> carranca: ctrl+alt+f1 when you're shutting down should get you to where you want to be
<Daisuke_Ido> that was...  random...
<aly> how do i use the themes listed in emerald themer
<Daisuke_Ido> click on them
<Daisuke_Ido> as long as you have emerald set as your window decorator
<aly> how do i set that?
<aly> i clck on them but nothing happens
<Daisuke_Ido> in beryl-manager, select emerald as your window decorator
<kamui> HA!
<kamui> beryl
<kamui> how primitive :)
<aly> beryl-manager is in system tab?
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: are you a visitor FROM THE FUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUURE?
<kamui> do you spark enough power to start your pc by striking two rocks together?
<kamui> Im just messin around
<kamui> recently moved to compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> from when beryl and compiz have finished the merge and released CORYL!
<kamui> actually much cooler
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds neato
<aly> where's beryl manager located at?
<kamui> you should check it out, at least watch a video
<Daisuke_Ido> gosh beav, can i come over and check it out?  maybe mrs. cleaver can make some brownies then we can go play catch!
<kamui> its beryl 1.5 afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry.  it's late.
<Daisuke_Ido> very late.
<_V> I tried getting the drivers from the repository (the nvidia-glx driver) and the same thing as always happened.
<aly> where's beryl manager located at?
<mmcho> Feisty failed to install scim correctly. Why canna server can't be reached. Meanwhile, in Edgy that's problem doesn't exist
<Daisuke_Ido> aly: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: holy crispy crunchy crap that's cool.
<mmcho> This is the message of Scim on Kubuntu: ???????????????
<mmcho> Which means Canna server can't be reached
<ardchoille> lol @ Daisuke_Ido
<kamui> Daisuke_Ido: SEE! :)
<kamui> I was amazed myself when I got it running
<kamui> way better than beryl in terms of candy and useful functions
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: if i weren't straight i'd kiss you.
<kamui> lol
<kamui> some of the advanced configuration in compiz-fusion require some command line editing, but I doubt you'd hav any issues
<aly> howcome in beryl emerald is not located in window manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> aly: because emerald is beryl's default window decorator
<miltos> hi ppl_:)
<aly> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to use your kde window decorations (And change them through system settings), you'll have to use aquamarine (which i actually like better anyway
<aly> so how do i make the emerald themes work ?
<Daisuke_Ido> kamui: link for getting it running on feisty?
<aly> i double click on them they dont do anything
<Daisuke_Ido> is beryl even running?
<aly> beryl manager you mean right?
<aly> beryl manager is running
<Daisuke_Ido> no, beryl.
<aly> hmm
<aly> in system tools i can see beryl manager only
<Daisuke_Ido> easy way to test this.  when you move your windows, does it look like the jell-o served in school and hospital cafeterias?
<Daisuke_Ido> (do they wobble)
<aly> they dont
<NickPresta> You could also test by holding alt in the middle of a window and trying and move it :P
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why emerald doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald is for beryl
<NickPresta> aly, do you see a little gem icon in your system tray somewhere? If you do, right click on it, hover over "Select window manager" and select Beryl.
<Daisuke_Ido> if beryl isn't running, emerald won't run.
<aly> yeh i do
<NickPresta> and sorry to hijack your answer, Daisuke_Ido ;)
<carranca> Daisuke_Ido still, ive rebooted, it says nothing about bad unmounting but stills checks fs
<miltos> how to bring back the default settings of kde? (those when I installed them)?
<aly> it wont select beryl for some reason
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<aly> i can select everything else but beryl :S
<NickPresta> aly, open up a console and type in: beryl-manager
<carranca> Daisuke_Ido, oh ive just seen fsck dies with status 1
<Daisuke_Ido> aly: is compiz in that list?
<NickPresta> you should see some output and such. Monitor the output there for any errors or anything
<justin__> hmm
<aly> yes it is Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> is it selectable?
<kamui> Daisuke_Ido:  go to the main compiz forum.  I had to update my entire debian system to unstable, but I think there may be a feisty repo, worst case senario you'll need to update your libc, but easier to find out at the compiz-fusion forum
<kamui> not the compiz forum, the compiz-fusion forum sorry
<kamui> let me see if I can find a link
<aly> yes its selectable Daisuke_Ido
<NickPresta> There is a compiz-fusion package for Feisty, IIRC. It is also reported to be pretty stable. Still, I am sticking with Beryl.
<kamui> Daisuke_Ido: fusion is in trevino's repos
<NickPresta> yes
<kamui> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb
<aly> Daisuke_Ido: yes it is
<ThePope> I'm having trouble getting my Nvidia card to work with Kubuntu. I tried getting the drivers from Envy and the repos but neither worked. I end up getting a screen where the top is screwy colors and the bottom is just white and black stripes. Can someone help me?
<ThePope> Vee was talking on my behalf before
<crocodile> hi when I reboot, knetworkmanager tries to access kwallet.  If I don't type the password fast enough then I'm screwed for wireless.  Is there a way to make it NOT ASK for a password?
<insmod> <crocodile> put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<crocodile> put what in?
<aly> i can select everything else but beryl why is that?
<insmod> <crocodile> the pass
<crocodile> insmod - I don't see the correct formatting
<insmod> <crocodile> what do you mean
<klobster> did a good job? then dance: http://www.blogmusik.net/?urlIdSong=13346
<crocodile> well I can't just.. type in the password randomly right, theres a correct format to enter that
<crocodile> and it's not obvious on what the format is
<insmod> <crocodile> i thing it is key -s pass -- man iwconfig should tell -- if you still can't find it i can turn on my laptop
<crocodile> ok what password am I putting in btw, the password for kwallet or the network password?
<insmod> <crocodile> network
<insmod> let me check the laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> fusion seems to not want to work
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Lower the control rods into the reactor
<kexman> hi
<linux_user400354> i am using dual monitors. my second monitor has the panels now, and but i want them on the first monitor. how can i do that?
<kexman> i built a new kernel
<kexman> but i cant boot it !
<Daisuke_Ido> then you are officially unsupported now.
<NickPresta> linux_user400354, right click on the panel, configure the panel and select monitor 1/2.
<Daisuke_Ido> unofficially, there are probably a few people that can help out :)
<Minataku> kexman: You may have done it wrong
<Minataku> Boot the previous kernel instead and try again
<kexman> i set up the same values in the grub config but i get a mwave Initializing Board  SMAPI is not available on this machine
<kexman> Error failed to initialize board data.
<Minataku> That doesn't sound like a critical failure
<kexman> kernel panic - not syncing VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Minataku> That is
<Minataku> Did you remember to build the initrd?
<kexman> Minataku: i booted to previous kernel now
<kexman> i dont want to build any initrd
<angellama> hi! good morning
<kexman> why would i need it ?
<Minataku> Then do you have the requisite drivers compiled in?
<kexman> i never build initrd
<angellama> the spanish ubuntu channel??
<Minataku> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kexman> hm Minataku which ones ? :)
<kexman> what is this mwave ?
<insmod> <crocodile> get it ?
<Minataku> kexman: You need things like the IDE adapter that your HDD uses
<kexman> aha
<Minataku> If the driver for the adapter is missing, it'll never see the HDD
<kexman> that is the mwave ?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> mwave is a winmodem driver
<kexman> duhhh
<crocodile> insmod net yet, do I just type iwconfig or do I justadd the line to interfaces?
<insmod> <crocodile> wireless-key s:key and wireless-essid name if you have one
<insmod> <crocodile> i just checked my laptop
<crocodile> and that goes under eth0?
<kexman> okay i added my sata drivers as built in
<kexman> hope this works
<kexman> thanks for pointing out this :)
<kexman> its too early in the morning for me right now :)
<insmod> <crocodile> whatever your wireless interface is
<insmod> <crocodile> usually wlan0 or ath0 etc eth0 is usually ethernet
<Minataku> kexman: Heehee
<insmod> <crocodile> iwconfig should say
<miltos> when I minimize applications there is no indication on my taskbar...what should I do?
<kexman> okay rebooting again :)
<kexman> wish me luck ;)
<crocodile> insmod - I don't actuallly write 'iwconfig' though right?
<crocodile> in the interfaces file *
<insmod> <crocodile> no only to check the interface
<crocodile> ok, thanks I'll give this a shot
<insmod> <crocodile> but no not in the intrefaces file
<crocodile> not in the interfaces file???
<insmod> <crocodile> then just restart the network -- ifdown wlan0 the ifup wlan0 -- wlan0 is you interface
<caris_mere> Amarok and Katapult have suddenly quit working. I can't even get them started. Any ideas?
<insmod> <crocodile> in the intefaces file just and wireless-key s:xxxxxxx and if needed wireless-essid name
<crocodile> ok I thought thats what I said ;)  I'll give it a try
<crocodile> thanks insmod
<aly> how do i make emerald themes work?
<insmod> <crocodile>:)
<aly> theres no button to apply the theme
<caris_mere> Has anybody had problems with Amarok since the latest updates offered for Kubuntu Feisty?
<caris_mere> Amarok won't start up.  I removed and reinstalled, but it still won't start.  What can I do?
<insmod> <caris_mere>what error does it give
<caris_mere> no errors, it never loads?
<insmod> <caris_mere> load it in a term and read the errors
<caris_mere> insmod: what do you mean?
<insmod> <caris_mere> open a terminal --- xterm Eterm konsole etc the type amorak
<euphoria> hi everyone, how make beryl the default window manager when I start kubuntu feisty? i try ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager but it didnt work :-/
<insmod> <euphoria> add it in .dmrc
<crocodile> i put a bash file in autostart
<hiyah> is there a command to insert a line just before "exit 0" in /etc/rc.local to do a "xhost +"? i need to add it in a script
<caris_mere> insmod: I typed in amarok in konsole, but it looks like it is frozen, not doing anything
<euphoria> .dmrc? ok i look for it
<insmod> <caris_mere>no erorrs ?
<caris_mere> insmod: it doesn't say anything
<insmod> <caris_mere> is it docked
<insmod> <caris_mere> look at the right bottom icons
<caris_mere> insmod: it isn't there
<insmod> <caris_mere>  killall -9 amorak
<insmod> <caris_mere>  killall -9 amarok that is
<caris_mere> insmod: ok, I did that
<insmod> <caris_mere>  ps -aux|grep amarok --- is it listed
<caris_mere> insmod: yes
<insmod> killall -9 amarokapp
<caris_mere> insmod: ok, I did that and I already saw that another program that wasn't working sent a message that it loaded
<insmod> <caris_mere>  killall the stall pids then load it
<insmod> killall -9 amaroka should do it try running it
<caris_mere> insmod: that said "no process killed"
<insmod> killall -9 amarokapp should do it try running it
<insmod> sorry
<caris_mere> insmod: that said the same thing
<carranca> how do i deactivate fsck for a fat partition? (is a windows partition)
<caris_mere> insmod: though amarok is still not working, katapult now works
<crocodile> i have media buttons on my laptop, how do I get them working in ubuntu?  (play/stop/pause/etc)
<insmod> <caris_mere> so do ps -aux | less and then use kill pid# -- long but should work
<aznpridechinese> anyone know how to install an nvidia 8800gtx video card driver?
<aznpridechinese> kubuntu is considered linux right?
<caris_mere> insmod: 7112 is one of the pids, how do I type in the kill command?
<carranca> how do i disable fsck for a vfat partition? it seems to have some problems and make my boot very long
<insmod> <caris_mere> kill  7112
<caris_mere> insmod: there were only 2 pids, does that seem right?
<insmod> <caris_mere> try it
<caris_mere> insmod: I killed the pids, do I need to try to run amarok again?
<mrwilloby> I've got a USB flash drive that is vfat and automounts with shortname=lower, how can I make Kubuntu use shortname=winnt so that I may create all uppercase directories?
<mrwilloby> I saw this post, but tried following it and unchecking the box for KDED didn't do anything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369938
<insmod> <caris_mere> ya
<aznpridechinese> is there a command i can use to find out what version of kde i'm using?
<aznpridechinese> nvm
<caris_mere> insmod: it says first that it's starting amarokapp, then says not to run a few packages against this binary, then says amarok is taking too long to load.
<caris_mere> insmod: then it says "perhaps something has gone wrong" and it looks frozen again
<insmod> <caris_mere> sound like you are missing some deps
<caris_mere> insmod: Wouldn't adept figure that out when I removed it and then installed it later?
<insmod> <caris_mere> well it could have brocken links
<caris_mere> insmod: do you know what I can do now?
<insmod> <caris_mere>check through logs -- or just do a complete reinstall of the package and make sure every dep needed it installed
<caris_mere> insmod: ok, thanks. I hope I can get it working again
<insmod> <caris_mere> good luck
<aznpridechinese> does kde 3.5.6 that came with kubuntu have a theme manager? i'm trying to get a theme to work but don't know how?
<SummerRain> Please help to find theme manager ...
<aznpridechinese> do i need a theme manager to be able to download themes off the web and use them? if so which one?
<SummerRain> I'm searching in Adept
<SummerRain> try kdmtheme
<SummerRain> in adept search
<SummerRain> kdmtheme is a theme manager for KDM. It provides a KDE Control Module (KCM) that allows you to easily install, remove and change your KDM themes
<aznpridechinese> cool let me try
<aznpridechinese> found it, now i just hit request install and it will install by itself right?
<SummerRain> click button - APPLY Changes
<SummerRain> also try this - kdeartwork
<aznpridechinese> i have the kde theme manager in my appearance but it's saying i need administrator mode but i don't see the button
<SummerRain> can you switch to administrator state ?
<aznpridechinese> i can't, it says kubuntu automatically locks root and it's password, and during installation whatever user name you typed in you can do all admin works with that name
<SummerRain> try to exit (logout) tour current account
<aznpridechinese> sudo "command" then enter my password is all i can do as root
<SummerRain> then log in in console mode
<SummerRain> type root
<SummerRain> then your password
<aznpridechinese> i tried
<aznpridechinese> it doesn't work, i never asked me to type in a password for root when i did the installation
<SummerRain> go to system settings
<aznpridechinese> ok
<SummerRain> then user management
<aznpridechinese> ok
<SummerRain> under list of users click checkbox - show system accounts
<SummerRain> find - root
<SummerRain> then button - modify
<aznpridechinese> ok
<SummerRain> make status - enabled ( if not )
<aznpridechinese> enable it?
<SummerRain> yse
<SummerRain> yes
<aznpridechinese> should it type in a password under password & security?
<SummerRain> then go to password and security
<SummerRain> type there pass
<aznpridechinese> then hit ok?
<SummerRain> valid until - always
<SummerRain> then ok
<aznpridechinese> cool
<aznpridechinese> then log into root and change theme?
<SummerRain> try to login under console
<SummerRain> under console type login  - root - pass - your pass
<SummerRain> then go to adept and install - kdeartwork
<aznpridechinese> i already installed kdeartwork i think
<SummerRain> status must be installed
<aznpridechinese> btw the login -root -pass -mypassword didn't work
<aznpridechinese> says Usage: login [-p]  [name] 
<aznpridechinese> status for all the kdeartwork related materials are installed
<SummerRain> then try to find something new in system menu
<SummerRain> or try to type in console - kdeartwork
<aznpridechinese> says command not found
<SummerRain> i'm downloading kdeartwork now - wait until i'll download it then i can help you
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<SummerRain> did you find something new in menu
<SummerRain> ?
<aznpridechinese> in system?
<aznpridechinese> don't see anything new
<SummerRain> 11% complete
<aznpridechinese> hmmm are you on dialup?
<SummerRain> ADSL - 64kbps
<TheFuzzball> Hello, I have a serious problem with my Kubuntu 7.04 system...
<SummerRain> Hello
<jontec> TheFuzzball: ask the question
<TheFuzzball> ...I go to bed around 10PM and when I get up in the morning my comuter is frozen with a black screen
<TheFuzzball> and there is nothing I can do other than power off and on again
<TheFuzzball> and that's not very helpful when your using your computer as an alarm Clock :p
<SummerRain> Do you see kubuntu logo while booting
<SummerRain> ?
<TheFuzzball> yea
<SummerRain> try to reinstall
<jontec> is it the screen saver? What do you have as it?
<TheFuzzball> SummerRain, reinstall Kubuntu?
<SummerRain> yes
<TheFuzzball> that's a lot of trouble
<SummerRain> if have experience to reanimate in console try it
<TheFuzzball> I obviously don't, considering I don't know what you mean
<SummerRain> if not - then PC beeps and starts booting press 4-5 times key - Esc
<TheFuzzball> right
<SummerRain> you will see GRUB boot menu
<SummerRain> there you can select something like save mode
<SummerRain> aznpridechinese: - 42 % :)
<aznpridechinese> glad you haven't forgotten about me =)
<aznpridechinese> should i be using the bash shell?
<SummerRain> use the default shell
<aznpridechinese> which one is that?
<SummerRain> how many experience you have in linux systems ?
<aznpridechinese> practically none
<TheFuzzball> SummerRain, you mean recovery mode?
<aznpridechinese> but i managed to install it after 20 attempts, i have a raid setup and it just won't install so i disabled it from bios and it worked fine.
<SummerRain> TheFuzzball: yes
<TheFuzzball> kk
<TheFuzzball> SummerRain, that just makes it boot without a bootsplash
<SummerRain> it's only one solution except reinstalling
<aznpridechinese> brb
<SummerRain> aznpridechinese: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/config-desktop/C/index.html
<SummerRain> aznpridechinese: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<SummerRain> TheFuzzball: what is your decision ?
<TheFuzzball> SummerRain, I'm gonna try and reinstall, but I don't want to loose all of my data
<SummerRain> your data placed in ext3 partition ?
<TheFuzzball> yra
<TheFuzzball> yea*
<SummerRain> you need to have an partition for data separated from Kubuntu's work partition
<jarn> Are apic and acpi the same thing?
<SummerRain> do you know how to manage partitions ?
<TheFuzzball> my partition table is all messed up already, I have half of a 80GB HDD for Media (Music, Films) and the other half for my Kubuntu partition
<TheFuzzball> and there both pretty much full
<SummerRain> try to reorganize your partitions to prevent data loss
<SummerRain> like in this situation
<harmental> does anybody use checkgmail or gmail-notify?
<harmental> which one is better?
<TheFuzzball> SummerRain, yea also, neither of my wireless cards work with that knetworkmanager
<SummerRain> harmental: I'm using checkgmail
<harmental> SummerRain: thx....is it any good?
<SummerRain> very useful
<SummerRain> very simple
<ubuntu> hi?
<TheFuzzball> hi
<aznpridechinese> summer the link you gave me is for ubuntu not kubuntu
<jgonzalez> hi there, does anybody know where to change the default umask used to auto mount usb drives in KDE/pmount?
<dseth82> greetings
<dseth82> i've got a problem with my kubuntu (feisty) system, perhaps anyone has an idea, how to solve it? Whenever I try to upload anything to an internet server, it doen't work for any files larger than a few bytes. (for example pictures, to any picture-hosting-site or emails with attachments via kmail, as well as via a web-interface) Bittorrent does work and upload as usual however.
<aznpridechinese> why is it that system settings/appearance kdm theme manager asks that changes in this section require root acces. click the 'administrator mode" button to allow modifications but there's no button anywhere on the screen that says administrator mode
<see-g> aznpridechinese: it requires root access because the kdm is something every user sees (unless you configured your system in such a way that everyone has to start their own X) and the "administrator mode"-button might be hidden in a location where you have to scroll down
<aznpridechinese> see-g:there's no scroll bar
<aznpridechinese> see-g: i have the window maximized
<see-g> aznpridechinese: and the "system settings"-thingy is not quite as ripe as the original kcontrol. Try running "kcontrol" and searching for kdm/login manager
<aznpridechinese> where do i look for kcontrol?
<see-g> k-menu -> run command
<aznpridechinese> cool got it!
<see-g> I don't think I've seen a button where noone set it up on his own...
<aznpridechinese> thanks a bunch
<see-g> you're welcome ... and I'm out of here, just a few hours of my free day left and the sun is shining (almost) :)
<aznpridechinese> surf's up in a few hours here too
<dseth82> nobody any idea regarding the uploading stuff? :(
<see-g> sorry, I don't
<dseth82> it's really depressing to have to switch to windows any time i have to send an email or so :D:D:D
<see-g> it sounds like it might be a browser issue ... did you try a different browser than you usually do (e.g. konqueror instead of Firefox or vice versa)?
<see-g> and that's all I can come up with on that problem...
<dseth82> opera, swiftfox, konqueror, and in kmail it doesn't work either. gets stuck and says something about a time-out. but whats unbelievable, as i try many different servers
<Lynoure> dseth82: and it is only about uploading, and only on browsers?
<dseth82> nope, sending mail with attachments in kmail also
<Lynoure> dseth82: you would not have some weird firewall mixup where you got things reversed by accident?
<see-g> dseth82: unless someone can help you now ... when it's evening for me, i.e. in about 10-12 hours, it's getting much more busy in here - maybe someone more knowledgeable is around at that time...
<jgonzalez> hi there, does anybody know where to change the default umask used to auto mount usb drives in KDE/pmount?
<dseth82> hm. i don't know, as i didn't set up anything (at least i wouldnt know of)
<see-g> I'm gone, bye
<dseth82> i installed guarddog but didnt configure anything, is there a possibility to just reset and remove any possibly existing firewall setup? Some config file to erase or something like that?
<Lynoure> dseth82: there is an option in guarddog for doing that, yes
<Lynoure> dseth82: I cannot remember what it was called but it was plainly in gui
<dseth82> okay i will have a look for it there, thank you :)
<Lynoure> As you are pretty safe without firewall (nothing running behind your ports by default) it makes sense to try without
<dseth82> lol that is soooooooooo weird. if the attachment is a few hundred bytes it does work. if it is 7kb for example it doesnt work anymore.
<dromer> which dhcp client does ubuntu use?
<aznpridechinese> can anyone help me install nvidia driver for 8800gtx? it says i have to do something to kernel or compile a kernel
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: have you searched the forums? there are some great guides on how to do what your after there
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty  go to METHOD 2
<Juz_moi> how do I add a drive /dev/sdc to /etc/fstab with this uu stuff I'm lost
<Ace2016> Juz_moi: don't need to use uu stuff
<Juz_moi> just add it like I use to b4 the uuid stuff?
<Ace2016> Juz_moi: e.g i have this:  /dev/hdc1       /Archive        xfs     defaults        0       2
<Ace2016> yea just add it like before
<Juz_moi> and it automaticly foonds the uuid?
<Juz_moi> kwel
<Ace2016> no it works without the uuid
<aznpridechinese> why do you recommend method 2 right away ace?
<Juz_moi> I'll try that
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: you said you were using the nvidia driver installer from the nvidia webiste, or did i read it wrong?
<aznpridechinese> yah
<Ace2016> so if you want to install it from the nvidia site then use that howto
<Ace2016> the method2 is about installing it from that site
<Ace2016> make sure to print it or something
<aznpridechinese> ok cool
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<Ace2016> when you kill the xserver then you won't see the guide
<Ace2016> i made that mistake once
<aznpridechinese> lol
<dromer> can someone help me check my bootscripts? I don't want dhclient3 to turn on during boot, because I already have another dhclient
<aznpridechinese> so if somehow i screw up this installation cuz it's my first time using unix/linux system will my xserver fail to boot?
<dromer> aznpridechinese: if X fails te load you can always fix it from the CLI
<jgonzalez> hi there, does anybody know where to change the default umask used to auto mount usb drives in KDE/pmount?
<aznpridechinese> what is CLI?
<rpedro> command line interface
<aznpridechinese> ugh...
<aznpridechinese> i don't know how to do that though
<Juz_moi> how do I check  if a drive was formated ext3 or reiser ?
<dromer> aznpridechinese: if you want to use linux, it is best to start learning to use the CLI :) it's very important! :)
<dromer> aznpridechinese: and very handy, for when X fails to load ;)
<dromer> so, can anyone help me turn off dhclient3 on boot?
<aznpridechinese> dromer: yes i understand that, but where do i start to find out what to do with each command and how to group it with others and know what all the -n -L -f etc etc means
<Ace2016> command --help
<aznpridechinese> yah but i can't get help if i don't know what the command i need is
<Ace2016> that gives a list which shows what -n and -v and stuff stands for, like -v in some apps is version and others its verbose
<aznpridechinese> what does verbose do?
<Ace2016> it gives more output
<aznpridechinese> output of what?
<Ace2016> some apps hide output to stop the whole window filling with stuff, but on a rare occasion someone might need to see that stuff
<aznpridechinese> ah
<dromer> aznpridechinese: start here http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<aznpridechinese> cool thanks
<mmcho> Juzmoi try 'mount' command
<Ace2016> its strange really i hated the cli at first but now i do lots of stuff in it
<dromer> haha, yeah it takes some getting used to, now I do most stuff except browsing on the CLI :)
<Ace2016> dromer: that site is awesome
<dromer> yeah, I have yet to read it, but it's good :)
<aznpridechinese> i'm trying to install firefox but it says refer to release notes on how to install
<aznpridechinese> i'm reading the thing right now but it doesn't tell me how to install it
<dromer> aznpridechinese: which ubuntu do fou have installed?
<dromer> Firefox should be installed by default ..
<rambo3> how do i change size of kick start button ?
<aznpridechinese> the 7. something something
<aznpridechinese> fiesty
<aznpridechinese> i know i have konqueror but aol doesn't support it and i'm trying to send the nvidia setup page to my other comp so i can print it
<pag> aznpridechinese, you can install firefox by typing " sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  " in konsole.
<leks> hello everybody
<leks> how to rename multiple files with one command?
<dromer> aznpridechinese: what do you mean "oal doesn't support it" ?
<aznpridechinese> i can't view my email with konqueror
<aznpridechinese> it's not a supported browser by aol web mail
<VSpike> leks: try mmv
<leks> i have a folder with 23 avi files - tv series and i want them to have names from 01.avi -23.avi
<VSpike> leks: or krename if you prefer a gui
<VSpike> leks: can also be done with a bash script
<Carlos_Slim> this is the plot of that wonderful movie star crossed its an american movie: Darren and Connor are two star-crossed lovers bound together by blood. Set in a suburban neighborhood, Star-crossed is an atmospheric story of two brothers who's relationship develops into something more than society could ever handle. Unable to deny their feelings for each other the two brothers try to hide their relationship from an unkind world but fail. T
<Carlos_Slim> he boys decide that a world that cant understand them is a world thats not for them. <-- i cried at the end so sad :'(
<leks> and i dont want to rename it manualy.. i believe there will be some easier way
<leks> ok how to use this mmv?
<aznpridechinese> yah sounds like a tear jerker
<VSpike> leks: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/06/13/mmv-mass-moving-and-renaming-files/
<VSpike> leks: there are also other suggestions for other tools in the comments on that page.  I've not really used any of them so I can't comment on the best one
<k31th> AMD64 version works ok?
<aznpridechinese> hey dromer i'm printing out the instructions on installing the nvidia driver, would you mind walking me through it as you're looking at the site as well? just in case i mess up?
<k31th> or will it cause me hell ?
<k31th> might as well use i386?
<_Carlo_> hi, the battery icon in the kicker is disappeared, how can i restore it?
<dromer> aznpridechinese: just apt-get install nvidia? or something like that .. you can also use synaptic, it's "easier"
<dromer> aznpridechinese: what's the link?
<pag> k31th, I'd suggest you to use i386.. x64 might cause some troubles with flash and other closed components
<k31th> pag: that was it
<k31th> flash
<k31th> kubuntu is as stable as gnome?
<aznpridechinese> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty#NOTES_SECTION
<aznpridechinese> someone told me to use section 2
<aznpridechinese> i'd do the apt-get thing but i want to make sure i get the correct version, cuz my card is fairly new nvidia 8800gtx
<aznpridechinese> infact my whole computer is new, qx6800 2.8ghz overclocked to 3.6ghz ausus extreme striker mb and a sounblaster sound card that i haven't even setup yet
<dromer> aznpridechinese: I don't have experience with the newer nvidia cards
<aznpridechinese> in linux that is
<dromer> mine is fairly "old"
<dromer> your soundcard should work "outofthebox"
<aznpridechinese> it doesn't
<dromer> hmm, no sound whatsoever?
<aznpridechinese> it's a sb x-fi extreme or something
<aznpridechinese> nope
<dromer> hmm, weird
<dromer> well I'm more into acnient hardware, so i'm not sure if I can help you
<dromer> aznpridechinese: who told you to use that page vor nvidia install?
<aznpridechinese> if i type apt-get install nvidia and it turns out to be a wrong driver will my xserver fail to boot or can i reverse the process?
<dromer> don't do that command yet
<aznpridechinese> that other guy that was helping me earlier, you were talking to him too
<aznpridechinese> ace2016
<dromer> ok
<aznpridechinese> i've got the whole thing printed and i got another computer next to me that is online so i can jump back into this channel when i start the install if neccessary
<dromer> well I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I can't help you with your ultra new and fresh nvidia card ;)
<aznpridechinese> LOL
<RivaeAerya> I have the urge to try KDE, just because i kinda don't like GNOME's philosipy. But i've done so in the past and always ended up switching back to Ubuntu because it was more stable, more easy to use, and just gets the job done, without much clutter and hassle. But, if i try out KDE, (like in the past), it installs KDE alongside GNOME and it's hard to remove it and all it's libs, same thing for GNOME. Which messes up my computer pretty muc
<aznpridechinese> so i shouldn't use the command you told me?
<RivaeAerya> h. So, how do i safely try out kde, without messing up my computer or making any adjustments?
<RivaeAerya> LiveCDs?
<aznpridechinese> my kde crashes a lot
<aznpridechinese> how do i find out what architechture i'm running?
<dromer> aznpridechinese: naw, you need some specialized way, I found this though: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<aznpridechinese> cool i guess i'll give that a try and see if it works...
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<RivaeAerya> i have an Edgy version of kubuntu here. is it anywhere near Feisty in the stability department?
<markrian> GNOME has a little helper app called gnome-open that takes one argument, the file you chose, and opens it with the appropriate GNOME app. Is there something similar for kde?
<aznpridechinese> need help using vi editor in CLI mode
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: method2 in my link and the one dromer gave you are the same, mine is just better since it backs up the xorg.conf and also its about kdm and not gdm
<aznpridechinese> how do i type something in it?
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: forget vi
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: use nano,      nano filename
<aznpridechinese> but i'm following the link
<Ace2016> vi and nano are both text editors
<aznpridechinese> ok
<Ace2016> vi is a lot more complicated
<aznpridechinese> how do i exit vi editor?
<dromer> Ace2016: ah, didn't realise that
<dromer> aznpridechinese: :q
<dromer> aznpridechinese: press escape first, then typ :q  or :wq to save&quit
<aznpridechinese> um... so i'm screwed now? cuz i'm up to sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<msl> aznpridechinese: you can     sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<Ace2016> what howto are you using?
<aznpridechinese> ummm
<aznpridechinese> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
* <lolren!n=lolren@89.122.148.31>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #kubuntu
<aznpridechinese> the ecs and q didn't work
<aznpridechinese> it says it's recording now
<twosouls82> lolren: why did you do that?
<lolren> i want to see wat irc versions you all use
<lolren> :d
<lolren> i have jkust install
<Ace2016> how do you get out of vi? i just opened it
<lolren> linux
<aznpridechinese> LOL @ ace
<twosouls82> lolren: ask such things, that wasn't nice
<lolren> and.. i dont know what mirc  i ise
<lolren> twosouls82:  i did`nt know
<lolren> :d
<lolren> sorry
<lolren> :d
<twosouls82> np :)
<Ace2016> well i always use nano, never could use vi
<twosouls82> this time ;)
<Ace2016> found it:   Type  :quit<Enter>  to exit Vim
<lolren> :))
<pCarsten> Ace2016: <Esc> : q <Enter>
<msl> Ace2016: press escape to make sure you aren't in insert mode, and then type  :q!
<lolren> can i put a qustion too? its about linux and sorry for my bad english
<aznpridechinese> cool i'm out
<Ace2016> thanks
<aznpridechinese> sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<aznpridechinese> crap typed in wrong place lolz
<msl> lolren: go ahead and ask
<zoli> hau i instal beryl
<lolren> how do i install java
<lolren> mi list ar`nt up to date ( get list)
<aznpridechinese> how do you save in nano? just ctrl x?
<Ace2016> after you edit it, press ctrl+x, and if you made a mistake press n and enter to edit it, and go back into nano and start editing again if you want to save say press y and then enter to save
<msl> lolren: You should     sudo apt-get update && apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Ace2016> after you edit it, press ctrl+x, and if you made a mistake press n and enter to exit nano, and go back into nano and start editing again if you want to save say press y and then enter to save
<Ace2016> thats it, that makes sense
<lolren> msl .... its not working i tried:(
<aznpridechinese> ok i think i have it saved, now i need to reboot, i just type reboot in console right?
<msl> lolren: you mean you can't update
<Ace2016> don't forget the sudoupdate-alternatives  --config java
<Ace2016> aztun__: why reboot
<Ace2016> sorry
<lolren> it says is already up to date something like dtaht
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> oh he left
<Ace2016> he should have just restarted kdm, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart would have done it
<msl> lolren: then you should just need     sudo  apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<msl> and perhaps    sudo update-alternatives  --config java    as Ace2016 said
<lolren> msl can i paste what it says
<lolren> ?
<lolren> or in private
<lolren> ?
<pag> !paste | lolren
<ubotu> lolren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lolren> oot@Adelina:/home/lolren# apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<lolren> Reading package lists... Done
<lolren> Building dependency tree
<lolren> Reading state information... Done
<lolren> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<aznpridechinese> ok just rebooted so far so good my xserver is still up
<msl> lolren: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<lolren> i install ubuntu 6.10 and then the kde
<lolren> :D
<lolren> i`m not so good with linux
<Ace2016> apt-cache search sun-java  should show if its in the repo list
<lolren> im a beginer
<lolren> :d
<SummerRain> aznpridechinese: hello !! have you found kdeartwork ?
<aznpridechinese> no i haven't
<lolren> root@Adelina:/home/lolren# apt-cache search sun-java
<lolren> root@Adelina:/home/lolren#
<SummerRain> me to
<aznpridechinese> someone else just told me to use kcontrol to change my theme and it worked
<aznpridechinese> but the theme i downloaded wasn't as good as i thought it'd be
<lolren> sorry if i disturb i know that i am not the only one with problems but im disperate :)
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: run glxinfo to see if everything is up and running
<aznpridechinese> well i tried running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it tells me sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<Ace2016> lolren: go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list  you can open the file in kwrite, to be able to write to it open it using Alt+f2  and running kdesu kwrite
<dromer> aznpridechinese: that' because you are not running gdm
<Ace2016> and give us a link to it
<lolren> i`l try 10x
<Ace2016> lolren: do not paste the whole text file here, you will most likely get kicked out
<aznpridechinese> so i should use kde?
<lolren> ahamz
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> dromer: now do you see why i gave him that link ;)
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     or start or restart depending on what you want to do
<aznpridechinese> ok cool thanks
<lolren> ace i pasted
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> give us a link to it
<lolren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28469/
<lolren> this link
<lolren> ?
<Ace2016> yea thats it
<lolren> :)
<lolren> cool page :D i did`n know about that:)
<dromer> Ace2016: yes, sorry, I didn't inspect it fully
<aznpridechinese> ummm after i typed sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop all i got was a blank screw with no shell
<Ace2016> lolren: remove the #  from line 16, 17, 26, 27, 31 32 and then save it
<aznpridechinese> and i just rebooted the computer
<Ace2016> aznpridechinese: press ctrl+alt+f2
<Ace2016> and login again
<lolren> oke Ace2016:)
<Ace2016> lolren: then run apt-get update, then you can install it as before
<Ace2016> lolren: you could also install synaptic, seems to be the best package manager, apt-get install synaptic and run it with Alt+f2 and kdesu synaptic
<Ace2016> then you can search for stuff,
<zoli>  how do i install beryl on ati 9200se
<crube> I'm getting an error like this when trying to 'make' very often http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28470/ | This error came with universalkopete but it happens with many other ones too
<Ace2016> zoli: you'll find the info here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<crube> It doesnt really say anything
<lolren> i have synaptyc
<lolren> but it not finds java
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> lolren: because synaptic didn't have the repo, not it does so it should find it, but you need to reload first
<lolren> whats repo :-/
<sebbar> hi, mp4 is proprietary as well right?
<aznpridechinese> OMG OMG IT WORKED! i saw the nvidia logo when kubuntu booted up!
<aznpridechinese> and now when i drag a window around i don't get anymore screen lag!
<Lynoure> sebbar: I think so. But there is a vorbis video codec too.
<aznpridechinese> thanks for the help gromer and ace!
<aznpridechinese> now i need to setup my sound card =)
<Ace2016> lolren: well the packages are in in repositories, we call them repos, they are specific to a distro and version, and for each ubuntu version there are different repos, and repos are divided into stuff like free and non free, you were just missing a set of repos
<lolren> aa
<lolren> :d
<lolren> ahamz
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> which repos synaptic has access to is determined by /etc/apt/sources.list and the ones with # in front of them are disabled, by removing that # you enable it
<Ace2016> did it work?
<Ace2016> is java installed now?
<lolren> now i try
<lolren> D:
<Ace2016> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  and then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Ace2016> pick /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java from the lis
<Ace2016> list*
<lolren> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<lolren> grr:(((
<Ace2016> lolren: run sudo apt-get update
<Ace2016> then try installing
<lolren> i did
<ardchoille> !search sun-java
<ubotu> Found: java-#kubuntu, java
<ardchoille> !java
<SummerRain> I have a problem - filenames created in russian in Kubuntu displays incorrect in windows - like this = sometextinrussian.txt = #@$%%{}##!.txt
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ardchoille> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<ardchoille> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<pag> SummerRain, Ubuntu uses utf8 encoding, windows uses koi8-r(?)
<lolren> u have kubuntu
<lolren> ?
<lolren> paste me your source list pls
<lolren> :d
<Ace2016> yae i was about to
<lolren> and i replace
<lolren> :d
<SummerRain> pag: how to change codepage
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alexicon> hey is there anything about for capturing video streams?
<Ace2016> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28471/
<pag> SummerRain, there's encoding-setting in kcontrol (under fonts)  But I'm really not sure, which encoding does Windows use.
<lolren> i generated source list from the page :D thanks
<lolren> now i replace
<lolren> Ld
<SummerRain> cp1251 ?
<pag> SummerRain, might be.. I never used russian in windows, so it's hard for me to tell. You could ask in #ubuntu-ru I think they know for sure  :)
<ardchoille> lolren: You'll need to do this now: sudo apt-get upodate
<lolren> its updating now
<lolren> :d
<SummerRain> pag: OH THANKS
<pag> SummerRain, you're welcome :)
<lolren> wooooooorking :*:*::*:*:*:*:*::*:**:*::*
<lolren> many 10nx all :X:X::X:X
<ubuntu> hi folks
<Ace2016> hi
<visham> i just installed kubuntu 7.04
<SummerRain> hihi
<visham> and accidently uninstalled kde
<visham> can anyone help me
<Ace2016> how did you uninstall kde?
<visham> using adept
<visham> now adept is also gone
<crube> Does anyone happen to know if theres a way in Beryl to quickly see thumbnails of all the desktops?
<visham> nothing left
<pag> visham, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  wil install all the packages that should be installed :)
<visham> right now i'm chatting using live cd
<Ace2016> you just said you installed it, well if you messed it up its just best to reinstall, probably easier
<visham> do i need to boot from hard disk
<Ace2016> visham: can't you reinstall?
<visham> and from hard disk apt-get isn't working
<Lynoure> visham: not working = which error?
<visham> reinstall whole of kubuntu
<pag> visham, well.. you could chroot on your HD, but I guess at that point re-installation would be one of the easiest solutions
<Ace2016> yea
<Ace2016> reinstall the whole of kubuntu
<visham> but i get the xserver running
<visham> only kde is not there
<visham> and i tried apt-get
<visham> but couldn't install kde
<boy> apt-get ?
<Lynoure> visham: what error did you get?
<boy> 
<visham> it shows 0 upgraded 0 d/w blah blab
<pag> visham, did you try to install package 'kde'?
<visham> ya
<visham> kde
<pag> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<visham> kde-desktop
<visham> adept
<visham> all failed
<Lynoure> visham: just how did you remove kde in the first place? Sound a bit like you just deleted it instead of uninstalling :)
<pag> visham, try installing kubuntu-desktop
<boy> 
<pag> !ch | boy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> pag: cn, you mean?
<pag> Lynoure, I guess :)
<visham> i tried to uninstall openoffice from adept but the entire kde thing got kaboom!!!
<Lynoure> !cn | boy
<ubotu> boy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Lynoure> boy: or feel free to ask things here in English.
<visham> is there a way of installing kde from the live cd
<boy> 
<giuseppe> ciao a tutti
<MidMark> my cdrom isn't detected, but I have installed kubuntu from the dvd, what can I do?
<rambo3> i lost notifications area , how do i get it back ?
<giuseppe> chi parla italiano?
<pag> !it | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuseppe> come ci si va?
<rambo3> lu
<Ace2016> rambo3: what notifications are are you talking about?
<boy> exit
<MidMark> giuseppe: click!
<Ace2016>  /leave
<rambo3> Ace2016,  where beryl manageer sits
<Ace2016> boy:  /leave
<pag> visham, well, as I said earlier, you can chroot on your hd, and then complete the installation, but that can get pretty messy if you don't know what you're doing.
<rambo3> Ace2016, also program update notification
<Ace2016> rambo3: right click on the panel, then add applet to panel
<Ace2016> then add whatever you want
<rambo3> Thats the problem . o dpnt know witch is it , cant find it in add applet
<SummerRain> Who knows how to change filesystem  default codepage ?
<Ace2016> so you mean you lost the system tray or the task list?
<rambo3> system tray is there but cant
<rambo3> se it
<rambo3> see
<Ace2016> strange, maybe the people at #kde will know
<elbing> I have not sound with an Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02). there is an HSF modem with same identity in lspci, it's not important and I can't unplugg it from BIOS. Any idea?
<alexicon> hrmm i swear beryl had sticky windows...
<alexicon> whered that go
<rambo3> kde why cant you be more like gnome
<alzeih> Anyone else having issues with Kubuntu freezing randomly? Happens on a clean install, and seems like is times out on something then suddenly works again :(
<SlimeyPete> rambo3: that would kinda defeat the point ;)
<rambo3> why cant i move things on the panel ?
<SlimeyPete> um... I can.
<twosouls82> rambo3: because you locked it?
<SlimeyPete> click and drag
<alzeih> rambo3: right click on panel and see it it says unlock panel
<twosouls82> right click it rambo3
<SlimeyPete> yeah... right-click and unlock
<rambo3> it was unlocked ,
<mario_> hi every one
<mario_> hi every one800*600
<mario_> i only see 800*600
<mario_> can anyone ehlp me?
<mario_> help
<ardchoille> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alzeih> Try making a new panel, adding applets/apps to it and see if you can move them. by panel i mean menu bar not a panel thou
<alzeih> @rambo3
<crube> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TechSalvager> TechSalvager> fudge I wish I could type CMD in ubuntu
<TechSalvager> <TechSalvager> someone whats a run command for a local CLI?
<SlimeyPete> konsole
<pag> rambo3, you can drag object around byt middleclicking them. (or by rightclicking and selecting move)
<SlimeyPete> that's the main kde terminal
<SlimeyPete> TechSalvager: ^^
<TechSalvager> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TechSalvager> yep
<rambo3> pag so you can move your task list ?
<pag> rambo3, yeah
<crube> Is there a program I could use to have widget-like things on my desktop. Like a clock or a calendar?
<TechSalvager> how about how can I search apt's repoistory ?
<pag> crube, superkaramba
<crube> pad thanks
<crube> pag thanks
<pag> TechSalvager, apt-cache search whatever  :)
<rambo3> alzeih how do i add new panel ?
<alzeih> TechSlavager: is this still by CLI ?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can some one help me
<pag> rambo3, rightclick on a panel and select 'add new panel'
<ubuntu> i installed the nividia drivers and now i cant lunch the system
<ubuntu> it only can open in kernel view
<TechSalvager> alzeih, yes
<pag> ubuntu, kernel view = command line?
<crube> ubuntu: Did you make a backup of your xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> yes command line
<ubuntu> no i didnt
<ubuntu> and i want to delet the driver from the kernel
<ackbahr> Hi there!
<ubuntu> delete*
<pag> ubuntu, log in, type startx and look for errors.
<ubuntu> yes it says that the driver is broken
<faidillinger> can someone please help me setup a dig desktop on two monitors.
<rambo3> pag no it didn't work
<alzeih> TechSalvager: i havnt used it much myself, but i think "aptitude" will work if its installed
<faidillinger> i am running kubuntu feisty, with a radeon 9250 with the opensource drivers
<TechSalvager> wheres aptitude?
<rambo3> middle mouse button is take by beryl so clicking with it wont do any good
<rambo3> and i lost system tray so i cant switch to whatver kde uses for wm
<pag> ubuntu, and if you want to change the driver, then type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<TechSalvager> can I install that um 3d desktop with a radeon 7500?
<elbing> yes you can
<alzeih> TechSalvager: if its installed it runs off the command line, just type "aptitude".
<alzeih> TechSalvager: i think its more for browsing than searching, but I think it has a search option too
<TechSalvager> elbing, can I install it though apt?
<ubuntu> so whay can i do?
<ubuntu> what*
<TechSalvager> do I need to install ati driver first though?
<Lynoure> elbing: but will it run to any satisfaction?
<pag> ubuntu, look at my previous message.
<rambo3> TechSalvager, no
<rambo3> you run with aiglx
<TechSalvager> rambo3, ok so should I leave it how kubuntu set it up and than just apt-get beryl?
<rambo3> TechSalvager, search ubuntu aiglx tutorial
<TechSalvager> aye
<rambo3> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alzeih> TechSalvager: once video drivers are working, "sudo apt-get install beryl-kubuntu beryl-manager emerald"
<TechSalvager> that whole line I take it
<alzeih> yup yup
<alzeih> TechSalvager: beryl-kubuntu has good defaults for kubuntu and installs most of what you need for beryl. beryl-manager is how to run beryl, and emerald is the theme for beryl
<alzeih> afaik
<TechSalvager> afaik?
<aznpridechinese> question about installing a theme, i just got the fusion x metal 1.4 theme and i ran it like it asks in the readme
<alzeih> as far as i know
<aznpridechinese> it says copy files .....cp: cannot stat 'color-schemes': no such file or directory
<aznpridechinese> what does that mean?
<RivaeAerya_> how do i enable KDE's compositing?
<pag> aznpridechinese, that it tries to copy something to non-existing place
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, in ubuntu that would be custom theme for user but not as root
<pag> RivaeAerya_, kompmgr  (it's really unstable)
<aznpridechinese> so how do i fix it?
<aznpridechinese> or make it work?
<pag> aznpridechinese, could you give link to the theme.
<rambo3> ah this cr*p. is there anything  in panel configuration that could lock stff
<aznpridechinese> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fusion+X+Metal?content=44349
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, by default learn to install themes in /usr/share/themes
<rambo3> that way all sudo programs will have the same look as user
<aznpridechinese> what would be the command to do that?
<aznpridechinese> i just started using linux/unix so i don't know what i'm doing
<crube> If I want to have my home folder on a different partition, does it work if I just create another ext and set the mount point to /home/
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, you could copy theme dir there . sudo -i  ; cp ~-kde/themes?? /usr/share/themes
<etalli> crube: yes
<crube> etalli:  Ok thanks
<etalli> crube: no proble,
<etalli> s/proble,/problem
<rambo3> missing / at the end
<etalli> Whatever!  I mistyped twice in a row, sue me!
<etalli> Does it really matter?
<rambo3> echo "crube: no proble" | sed -e s/proble/problem/
<aznpridechinese> i typed the command you told me but nothing really happened
<etalli> fine.  you win
<meson10> can anyone help me in backups?
<RivaeAerya_> I'm using the livecd and KDE is really slow. is this normal?
<crube> RivaeAerya_: Yes it is
<RivaeAerya_> crube: alright
<jgonzalez> does anybody know what's the magic behind automounting usb flash drives in kubuntu? is hald or KDE doing the mount? do they use a hald callout? is there any place where this can be configured?
<TechSalvager> ahh snaps I screwed up my install
<rambo3> i would have to guess dbus since i know 0 about it
<rambo3> jgonzalez, it is HAL
<aznpridechinese> how can i tell if i am a registered user in here?
<jgonzalez> rambo3, so where can I configure the umask used to mount the filesystem?
<TechSalvager> rambo3, thanks for the guide bhut alas I killed it
<TechSalvager> snaps
<jgonzalez> rambo3, I've been able to create a hal policy to change the umask, but only gets honored if I manually call pmount-hal
<rambo3> jgonzalez, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL should be the same HAL ,
<rambo3> why cant i move stuff on the panel
<Lynoure> rambo3: you haven't rightclicked and chosen 'move'?
<Lynoure> rambo3: if that is the cause, be comforted by it being quite common
<RivaeAerya_> how do i get superkaramba?
<RivaeAerya_> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<leks> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<rambo3> Lynoure, no i cant move clock dont get move menu
<VerbalKint> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Lynoure> rambo3: you need to click on the narrow strip that appears to the left of it
<Lynoure> rambo3: found it?
<leks> hi anyone knows how to get rid of button windows in mplayer?
<leks> i have mplayer, not kmplayer installed but each time I open a movie by clicking, the button windows opens as well
<rambo3> Lynoure, yes for the icons  . not for clock or main menu. Thanks
<TechSalvager> how do I get the install screen when I installed kubuntu-desktop
<aznpridechinese> rambo the link you gave me is for ubuntu i have kubuntu and the commands dont work exactly as i type it, and i don't know how to differentiate between the commands in ubuntu and kubuntu
<rambo3> rephrase that TechSalvager
<SlimeyPete> TechSalvager: dpkg --reconfigure kubuntu-desktop     might work
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, in command line ubuntu and kubuntu are same
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, ah ok gedit
<rambo3> aznpridechinese,  change gedit to kate
<TechSalvager> SlimeyPete, nah it didn't
<TechSalvager> startx still bombs out
<SlimeyPete> dpkg --reconfigure x-window-system?
<aznpridechinese> rambo3: can you send me that link again please
<TechSalvager> not installed
<rambo3> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<SlimeyPete> TechSalvager: sorry... x-windows-system
<SlimeyPete> I always forget the s
<spheard> Hi, in kde everything is a little bit corrupted, when I scroll, especially with firefox it all goes all blittery. Radio buttons, checkboxes and highlighted text. Its like nothing feels very comfortable on the screen
<spheard> any Ideas?
<TechSalvager> nada
<SlimeyPete> spheard: sounds like a graphics driver issue. Are you using VESA by any chance?
<spheard> Im not sure,
<spheard> SlimeyPete: how do I check?
<aznpridechinese> rambo3: it gives me this error xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: no protocol specified
<TechSalvager> I may just reinstall from cd
<aznpridechinese> (gksudo:9285): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: and some other stuff
<SlimeyPete> spheard: take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  There's a "device" section which details the driver you're using.
<glenn> Hi! Does anyone know how I can get rid of the drop-down arrow at the right of OPTION/SELECT forms, or direct me to a page or channes that does?
<TechSalvager> nvm I got my video back
<TechSalvager> yay
<SummerRain> Please help ! How to format partition , delete , change type ?
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, ok forget about that first line then
<spheard> SlimeyPete: its using an nvidia driver
<SlimeyPete> spheard: type fdisk followed by the path of your hard disk device (eg /dev/sda)
<eagles0513875> hobbsee what is up
<aznpridechinese> rambo3: i was thinking about then, then i typed the second line deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main and it gave me another error -bash: deb: command not found
<spheard> SummerRain: 13:46:29) SlimeyPete: spheard: type fdisk followed by the path of your hard disk device (eg /dev/sda)
<SlimeyPete> spheard: sorry, didn't mean you
<SlimeyPete> hehe :)
<spheard> np
<SummerRain> ok
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, type this  echo deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main"  | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<rambo3> and forget about first 2 lines
<spheard> SlimeyPete: is there a generic driver that I can use that will just work?
<SlimeyPete> spheard: to be honest, I would've thought the nvidia one would work. There is also a driver called "nv" which you could try.
<spheard> thats the one its using
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: it's dinner time!
<SlimeyPete> oh right. In that case try the "official" nvidia drivers (available via the nvidia-glx package iirc)
<aznpridechinese> it gave me this prompt >
<spheard> SlimeyPete: just apt-get it?
<SlimeyPete> they're non-free and I think they're in the Universe repository
<SlimeyPete> spheard: yeah, so long as you have the right repositories enabled
<SlimeyPete> spheard: back up your xorg.conf first though, just to be sure
<Arthea> Hello :)
<giuseppe> c' qualcuno/a disposto ad aiutarmi?
<Arthea> ne avrei bisogno anch'io ma questo non e' un channel inglese ?
<giuseppe> si scusami
<spheard> SlimeyPete: It hasn't changed my xorg.conf. do I have to do a dpkg-reconfigure
<SlimeyPete> spheard: no. just replace "nv" with "nvidia"
<Arthea> giuseppe non e' a me che ti devi scusare :)
<Arthea> Can i ask a few questions pls ? :D
<rambo3> aznpridechinese,  echo 'deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main'  | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<rambo3> aznpridechinese,  when you copy paste from irc "" turnes in some other character , i dont know why .
<rambo3> aznpridechinese,  just delete "" and add your ""
<Arthea> i'm not a complete illiterate but i'm a complete noob on kubuntu...and there are a few questions not covered in the faqs
<aznpridechinese> i didn't copy and paste it i just typed it myself as i see you type it
<ardchoille> !ask | Arthea
<ubotu> Arthea: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lolren> hi:)
<giuseppe> arteha dove potremmo parlare un attimo
<lolren> have another question:)
<aznpridechinese> rambo3: when i typed it it returned this deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<Arthea> SATA drives are supported ? and i didn't see anything about playing videos and codecs for both videos and music ( aside for mp3)
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, means ok
<aznpridechinese> so what now?
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, continue with wget
<rami> how do i update my kernel?
<SlimeyPete> Arthea: sata is supported, yes
<SlimeyPete> some codecs are included, others are available via the package manager
<Arthea> basically i'm just going to try it so i wanted to know if they are since i have only 2 250 GB SATA
<Arthea> Thx :)
<SlimeyPete> rami: ubuntu updates it automatically. If you want a cutting-edge version you need to compile from the sources you can get at www.kernel.org but BEWARE: you could mess up your system by doing so.
<rami> ok.
<Arthea> i use mostly FLAC,WV and APE for music and i use a lot h264 and Xvid for video's
<lolren> who knoes how to put A  proxy in a vonsole to connect to ssh to another server?
<rami> i''ve messed my computer up by installing kuxuntu, ubuntu xubuntu and adubuntu(silly me)
<aznpridechinese> says wget: invalid option -- 0 gpg: no valid openPGP data found.
<rambo3> ssh -C -L 8080:proxy:3128 user@gateway
<spheard> SlimeyPete: its still pretty naff, anything else you can suggest?
<lolren> thanx rambo
<lolren> :D
<SlimeyPete> spheard: hmm, not really, sorry. Try installing a different window manager eg fluxbox and seeing if that has the same problem.
<rambo3> aznpridechinese, works here
<Arthea> as for irc clients is there one already in the CD ( Desktop version 7.04) or do i need to find one ? ( now or later)
<SlimeyPete> I think Konversation is included, but I'm not sure
<Arthea> better get it then just to be sure ? :D
<aznpridechinese> maybe i'm typing it wrong? it's suppose to be -0- | sudo apt-key add - right?
<SlimeyPete> Arthea: if you have an internet connection it's easy to add software after installation, using the package manager(Adept)
<lolren> ssh -C -L 8080:proxy:3128 user@gateway
<lolren> why 8080?
<lolren> :)
<Arthea> supposing it works as soon i've installed it :D
<lolren> and instead of 3128 iput my proxy porrt?
<Arthea> as for that creating a remote conn (with a USB ISDN modem ...since there is no broadband here)
<Arthea> should i try to find the drivers ?
* genii offers everyone a round of fresh coffee
<Arthea> doubtfully there are for linux/u/kubuntu
* Arthea gladly accept and thx :)
<Arthea> it was a pain to find the windows one's already ^^;
<Arthea> since is kinda old
<Arthea> in that case (if there are no drivers) how can i ,if possible, solve that problem ?
<mauricio> hello!
<Arthea> hi :)
<jussi01> !hi | mauricio
<ubotu> mauricio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mauricio> could anybody help me?
<jussi01> !ask | mauricio
<mauricio> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> mauricio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mauricio> thnks
<mauricio> ok
<jussi01> !bot | mauricio
<ubotu> mauricio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mauricio> my system crashes when i start the X
<jussi01> mauricio: which grapics card?
<mauricio> and i got to switch in a terminal
<mauricio> and then go back to the X terminal
<neonlinux> mauricio: ati?
<mauricio> NVIDIA 256MB
<mauricio> it is happening after i installed restricted-manager
<mauricio> and executed it
<shane2peru> every time I stick a cd in, or some media, the little 'what do you want to do window pops up"  and it doesn't matter what I click it stays there.
<lorenzo_> ciao
<shane2peru> how can I get rid of it?
<lorenzo_> is there any italian?
<SummerRain> who knows what about NTFS in Linux ?
<jussi01> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mauricio> jussi01: ubotu, do you know what is going on?
<SummerRain> When NTFS will be writable by default
<SummerRain> ?
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to get rid of that media window that pops up?  Everything I click it doesn't respond.
<lolren> !proxy console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mauricio> jussi01: ubotu, i am a peruvian, my native language is spanish
<jussi01> !es | mauricio
<ubotu> mauricio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mauricio> ubotu: if i am here, what do you think idid it?
<Tm_T> !bot | mauricio
<ubotu> mauricio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mauricio> Tm_T: what is that?
<mauricio> jajajaa
<SummerRain> ubotu: -command selfdestracting
<SummerRain> :)
<ubuntu> anyone know a good KDE alternative for the Tomboy note taking application?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: basket
<Lynoure> ubuntu: It's actually nice enough that I wanted to contribute to it :)
<ubuntu> Lynoure: i tried it but i couldn't find out how to use it :P
<Lynoure> ubuntu: feel free to ask.
<RivaeAerya> alright :)
<Lynoure> ubotu: most of the time you just click on an empty area and start writing
<RivaeAerya> ok
<Lynoure> ubotu: and you can group notes by dragging over them and selecting "Group"
<jjj> hello
<RivaeAerya> ok
<Lynoure> oops :)
<RivaeAerya> :P
<Lynoure> oh, it is you :)
<RivaeAerya> yeah, on the kubuntu livecd
<RivaeAerya> decided to try it out
<Lynoure> I'll be away from the computer for a bit, but logging messages (and reading here when I come back)
<RivaeAerya> ok
<SummerRain> Everybody !! super partition program - qtparted
<jussi01> SummerRain: and....
<jussi01> SummerRain: I prefer gparted though..
<fssssssssssh> anyone knows howto get fonts for open office? (times new roman) adept manager doesnt find any files to install :[
<jussi01> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lorenzo__> it
<lorenzo__> italia
<fssssssssssh> hmm thanks but are these not system fonts ?
<lorenzo__> italian
<lorenzo__> italian?
<jussi01> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> fssssssssssh: just install the msttcorefonts
<fssssssssssh> okiii thanks !!
<fssssssssssh> yippieh, works :)
<RivaeAerya> I like KDE but i don't like the fact that ubuntu doesn't provide full support for kubuntu (in the sense of providing programs and the same features as the regular ubuntu)
<nick_> hello! does somebody know how I can upgrade my kubuntu version
<nick_> I now have version 6.06
<RivaeAerya> why isn't there documentation for kubuntu feisty?
<rambo3> its becouse you cant move things on the panel !
<genii> Nick no direct upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04   If you want to keep all your stuff/settings you need to upgrade to Edgy (6.10) then to 7.04 from there
<Lynoure> rambo3: almost everyone can. Hover your mouse over the icon or applet. A narrow band appears next to it, with a tiny arrow. Right-click that and choose "Move" from the menu.
<Lynoure> rambo3: if that really does not happen, please report a bug with a screenshot of the hovering stage attached.
<hollandlucas> hello
<hollandlucas> After changing the language of liquid weather to German, I get the following when I try to put it on the desktop:
<hollandlucas> ^T/home/lucas/Superkaramba Themes/lwp-14.7.skz/liquid_weather.py:3656: SyntaxWarning: import * only allowed at module level
<hollandlucas> sys.path.insert(0, '/home/lucas/Superkaramba Themes/lwp-14.7.skz')
<hollandlucas> Reading config
<hollandlucas> sorry
<hollandlucas> for flooding
<hollandlucas> After changing the language of liquid weather to German, I get the following when I try to put it on the desktop: http://nopaste.info/dc93306b74.html
<hollandlucas> I've already trief re-installing both superkaramba and liquid weather
<hollandlucas> I've also tried deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba but that directory does not exist
<etalli> hollandlucas, I think that the superkaramba config files are in ~/.superkaramba, not ~/.kde
<etalli> You could try deleting the lwp directory and the two lwp config files in that directory
<hollandlucas> thanks
<hollandlucas> deleting the directory
<hollandlucas> helped
<etalli> glad
<hollandlucas> I think I've encountered a bug ;-)
<hollandlucas> trying to switch to German results in the same problem
<etalli> Liquid Weather is kind of buggy, I was having problems with it not more than 10 minutes ago :)
<hollandlucas> any alternative?
<etalli> nope, I think you'll have to live with it in English.
<Riddell> ** meeting in 5 minutes #ubuntu-meeting
<pag> Riddell, what meeting? :)
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting
<Riddell> all welcome
<etalli> ooh, a meeting! With the developers, right?
<Riddell> etalli: yes
<hollandlucas> sounds great ;-)
<etalli> cool, I'll be there, I probably won't say anything, but it'll be interesting
<jermain> hello everyone!
<hollandlucas> I don't think we're allowed to say anything during the meeting ;-)
<jermain> :o
<rambo3> how do i reset kde ? rm .kde ?
<pag> jermain, you can speak here, don't worry :)
<jermain> its okay i am jermain, the great narcissist. People will understand
<jermain> :) ty pag
<pag> rambo3, rm -r .kde would probably work better
<babu>  how to change spaces between icons in kde. the desktop and file browser ones.
<hollandlucas> I meant ubuntu-meeting
<hollandlucas> I think it's a developer's meeting
<jermain> in this channel? don't they have like,.. a special super secret meeting channel?
<rambo3> Lynoure, it wassome themes that messed up
<jermain> !nederland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nederland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> !netherlands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netherlands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> err.. !holland
<babu>  how to change spaces between icons in kde. the desktop and file browser ones.
<jermain> ubotu has now lost 50px width wordth of respect in my eyes
<pag> !ne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ne - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jermain> ahh ^^
<jermain> 50px is restored
<jermain> hallo!
<hollandlucas> they do have their own channel
<hollandlucas> #ubuntu-meeting
<jermain> hmm icic
<babu>  how to change spaces between icons in kde. the desktop and file browser ones.
<jermain> anyway, can somone tell me how to install a .deb?
<pag> jermain, right click on it :)
<ardchoille> jermain: Which app is it? It may be in the repos.
<jermain> its lives, a video editor
<jermain> ty pag
* jermain gives pag a cookie
<ardchoille> jermain: Was this .deb made for Ubuntu? It's unwise to install .debpackages that wer5e made for other distros
<jermain> its for ubuntu
<jermain> or so it said on the site
<pag> jermain, thanks for cookie :D
<jermain> but i thought only debian based flavours used .deb and the others used .rpm
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. Well, open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i /path/file.deb
<jermain> any time pag :)
<ardchoille> jermain: Yes, but installing .deb packages that were made for debian is not a good idea in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<jermain> oicic
* jermain hands ardchoille a chocolate chip cookie
<ardchoille> different libs/paths and all
<ardchoille> Thank you :)
<jermain> ^^
<jermain> another question: does sudo dpkg -i /path/file.deb also install all dependencies? because i discovered the RMB way doesn't
<llutz> jermain: it won't
<jermain> no cookie for llutz; i only want good news ;)
<llutz> that's life
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a wiki or how to on how to configure sendmail
<jermain> btw you helped me before with fstab, i wanted to thank you for it. I learned a lot about how it works now ^^
<eagles0513875> jermain
<jermain> yes eagles?
<llutz> jermain: np
<eagles0513875> would u like a link to a site that im setting up that has simplified how to's for various things
<eagles0513875> its still a work in progress
<jermain> yes please :)
<eagles0513875> howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<eagles0513875> i just started putting the site together yesterday afternoon what i have up is after bout 45 min
<ardchoille> jermain: No, it won't install all deps.. that is why we have repos.
<eagles0513875> jermain: there is a link on the bottom to site email and its open for suggestions and if u have links you would like to submit so i can simplify the how to
<ardchoille> bug in upgrading from Feisty to gutsy tribe 2? Well, of course there will be flaws, it's still alpha.
<etalli> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> is the bug with adept notifier lol
<eagles0513875> !sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<eagles0513875> ty ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> i did find a huge bug when upgrading from feisty to gutsy using dist upgrade
<ardchoille> There will be bugs, it's still in testing stages.
<eagles0513875> lol ya i know
<ardchoille> Bugs should be expected.
<eagles0513875> but i havent encountered many when i did fresh install
<eagles0513875> i did a dist-upgrade and adept notifier would crash causing alot of apport processes to pop up bogging down the system so badly
<eagles0513875> knock on wood that hasnt surfaced in the fresh install
<eagles0513875> jermain: what u think of my site
<ardchoille> I think it looks promising
<ardchoille> Just needs more content
<ardchoille> The font could be smaller, but that's just my opinion.
<nick_> hello! I've got the ISO file of the 7.04 version of kubuntu! is it possible to run the wizard and install kubuntu 7.04 without burning the iso file on CD-ROM
<eagles0513875> nope nick
<eagles0513875> firstly do u want to install it to ur hard drive or run it as a virtual machine
<nick_> install it to my hard drive
<eagles0513875> since its a live cd u have to burn it so it will boot of the cd first
<drinkers1_> hello
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: on the bottom of thte page click on the link and email me ur suggestions
<eagles0513875> and if u have any how to's or wikis email them to me as well
<drinkers1_> hello
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Will do
<nick_> i've burned it this morning but when I boot and select the option : "run live CD or install" ( or something like that) nothing happens and after a while an error appears
<jermain> eagles: i havent seen a link. On the bottom of what is it supposed to be?
<eagles0513875> its a hyper link
<eagles0513875> it says if you have any suggestions
<drinkers1_> hello man
<eagles0513875> to the websites email which in turn will forward it to my gmail which i check daily a couple of times a day
<drinkers1_> kik
<drinkers1_> ai
<drinkers1_> klo
<drinkers1_> 123
<eagles0513875> ardchoille and jermain feel free to give the link to my site to others
<SummerRain> Problem with russian code page still remains
<SummerRain> Who knows how can i change filesystem code page
<SummerRain> russian filenames displays incorrect
<SummerRain> russiantext.txt = #@#$%@!!.txt
<SummerRain> sorry for my bad english
<_4strO> !re | SummerRain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !ru | SummerRain
<ubotu> SummerRain:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dwidmann> SummerRain: in what program does it show like that? Konqueror?
<SummerRain> yes
<SummerRain> default filebrowser
<SummerRain> dwidmann: how can i configure system ?
<dwidmann> Umm, let me check
<SummerRain> in amarok russian songs
<SummerRain> also incorrect
<SummerRain> may be solution in mounting parameters
<dwidmann> It may also be locale settings
<dwidmann> or encoding settings (should probably be set to utf-8
<dwidmann> I've heard about that problem with amarok before even when the rest of the system was okay, I forget what the fix was though, I'll have to take a look around
<SummerRain> 1992 - 
<SummerRain> like this
<dwidmann> What do you have the language encoding set to in settings -> configure konqueror -> fonts?
<SummerRain> it set to "use language encoding"
<dwidmann> Another good place to check things is to look at systemsettings -> regional & language
<chrcoe> I have a question regarding sound drivers for onboard audio.  I have searched and searched but i can only find outdated solutions they do not seem to work for me
<dwidmann> try setting it to utf8
<dwidmann> that should be one of the options
<hollandlucas> does anyone in here know of a good dock for KDE?
<chrcoe> if anyone knows about cmedia cmi8738 stuff, i could use some help
<dwidmann> hollandlucas: a good dock? Umm, I've only heard of a couple docks ... kxdocker was one, now what was the other
<dwidmann> hollandlucas: kooldock maybe?
<SummerRain> dwidmann: thanks
<SummerRain> i'll try it
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba dock?
<gemidjy> anyone idea on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084747.0 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's not causing problems, it's not serious.
<hollandlucas> okay
<hollandlucas> thanks
<gemidjy> why 'sudo update-rc.d avahi-deamon remove 2 3 4 5 .' doesn't disable the avahi-deamon ?
<gemidjy> I tried with simple 'update-rc.d avahi-deamon remove' command, same result, avahi starting again
<llutz> gemidjy: try update-rc.d -f avahi-deamon remove
<gemidjy> llutz: yes, -f included
<gemidjy> not working
<llutz> gemidjy: change /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<dwidmann> gemidgy, cd try running something like "sudo rm /etc/rc?.d/*avahi-daemon*"
<gemidjy> llutz: hah, thanks... any idea on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084747.0
<llutz> gemidjy: no,sry
<gemidjy> ok thanks
<llutz> dwidmann: that's what update-rc.d already should have done
<dwidmann> llutz: yes, what it *SHOULD* have done
<dwidmann> manually removing the symlinks always works :D
<llutz> dwidmann: i never have seen that failing
<dwidmann> I have.
<llutz> (without err-msg)
<gemidjy> dwidmann: it is not debian-way manual removal, I know how to do it though :)
<dwidmann> gemidgy, the command I mentioned above would have done it, and if you didn't get any error message it meant it actually did something ...
<Edulix> hi
<dwidmann> hi
<aly> kde doesnt support synaptic package manager ?
<SlimeyPete> aly: Adept is the manager for kubuntu. You can use Adept to install Synaptic if you like.
<pag> aly, you are free to install and use it. It'll look rather ugly, but it will work.
<aly> let me see it i can find adept
<wsjunior> is there any way to hide the scrollbar of message windows in kopete to use mouse navigation instead?
<SlimeyPete> aly: it's under "System"
<rraajj> Anyone knows how to select a different audio track when playing a dual-audio video file in Kaffeine?
<aly> got it thanks SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> :)
<dwidmann> rraajj: should be somewhere in the player windows right clilck menu
<mim> what about this player
<myha> Hi men, why in a Guitar pro i don't hear song?
<myha> Kguitar* im sorry
<devnull> Anyone know how to get emerald as the  window manager in compiz-fusion?
<rraajj> dwidmann: I thought so too, but it isn't there, unfortunately.
<mim> type it in terminal and look what it say's
<dwidmann> rraajj: I've never done it with audio tracks, but I've flipped through audio channels in things like dvds without a problem anyhow
<pag> devnull, emerald --replace  might work. You should ask in #ubuntu-effects they know better :)
<fritz> hy...i have a problem, i;'m gettning a message from frostwire that i don't have the right to write to my hdd...any1 know the command to fix this?
<devnull> that did the trick ^_^
<mim> sudo ??
<myha> can someone say me what i can repair sound in kguitar (mids)
<chrcoe> can anyone help me with a sound problem I am having ?
<myha> what is this problem?
<chrcoe> well my cmedia isn't working
<chrcoe> i can see that the driver is installed
<chrcoe> and the system recognizes it, but i can't hear anything
<myha> it was working earlier?
<chrcoe> no
<fritz> um.........any1 with helping me with my disk write right?:P
<chrcoe> this is actually a fresh install of kubuntu 7.04
<myha> sudo konqueror in console and than manualy change it fritz
<chrcoe> i have checked forums and alot of people have problems with this same thing but all the solutions they had haven't worked for me
<myha> maby you have 2 sound carts?
<chrcoe> no
<chrcoe> this is onboard sound only sound on the computer
<chrcoe> it's cmedia cmi8738
<myha> i have it
<chrcoe> did you have problems getting your sound to work ?
<myha> no
<chrcoe> damn :/
<myha> tell me what you have in sound system tab
<chrcoe> everything else on the computer works great but with no sound, it is very boring
<chrcoe> ok let me load it
<myha> ok
<chrcoe> under general i have enable sound system checked and run with highest possible priority
<chrcoe> and auto suspend if adle after 60 seconds
<chrcoe> idle *
<myha> thats good
<chrcoe> ok and under the hardware tab ... one sec
<fritz>  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<fritz>   Major opcode:  145
<fritz>   Minor opcode:  3
<fritz>   Resource id:  0x0
<fritz> Failed to open device
<fritz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<fritz>   Major opcode:  145
<fritz>   Minor opcode:  3
<fritz>   Resource id:  0x0
<chrcoe> audio device set to autodetect
<chrcoe> full duplex is checked
<ksivaji> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrcoe> and that's all for hardware tab
<fritz> this is what get on running sudo konqueror
<myha> your settings are good
<chrcoe> hmm
<myha> you have anotheer OS?
<chrcoe> some people said make sure nothing is muted through alsamixer so i did and and they are all unmuted
<chrcoe> i have win xp
<chrcoe> and it works fine in there
<chrcoe> so i know it's not the hardware
<llutz> fritz: not recommended, but: kdesu konqueror
<myha> its first ubuntu run?
<chrcoe> yea, i used to have and old red hat 7.3 and it worked back then
<chrcoe> but this is first time i've had ubuntu on it
<myha> my soundcart was working after system restart
<chrcoe> well i'll restart and let you know then :P
<myha> ok
<chrcoe> brb
<mim> kdesu if graphical interface for sudo, so why "not recomendet"
<llutz> mim i never recommend use of konq as root, no need to do so
<myha> fritz it was error but konqueror started?
<mim> ok, using sudo and kdsu is similar
<fritz> yeah
<fritz> i had no problems untill a couple of days ago
<fritz> when it stopped letting me write to disks :-/
<llutz> fritz: those errors are caused by the wacom-entries in xorg.conf (if you don't have a wacom device)
<fritz> huh?
<fritz> isnt' there a simple comand to overtake wright privileges
<llutz> fritz: ntfs or vfat device?
<chrcoe> myha: no luck yet
<myha> what abut kmix settings?
<chrcoe> but i found somewhere that i need to have /etc/asound.state to unmute some stuff and make sure that the card is turned on through the software
<chrcoe> and so when i went to load that up, it said i didn't have one !
<chrcoe> ok loding kmix settings to tell you
<fritz> ntfs llutz
<llutz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<llutz> fritz: ^^
<llutz> !ntfs | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: please see above
<chrcoe> master is unmuted, PCM , Synth, line, CD and AUX all unmuted at 80% volume
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<myha> huh, i must think
<myha> one second
<chrcoe> i went back to see if my sound settings were the same after reboot, and it put it on the ALSA only not autodetect hardware, so i hit autodetect and apply and it says restarting sound system and taking awhile, so i'll let you know if it fixes it
<chrcoe> sure thing
<chrcoe> about the asound.state file again .. it says to create a new one do alsaconf store .. when i do that it says unknown command
<chrcoe> i think maybe if i could get into that file i could enable the sound but i can't seem to get it
<myha> asound.state its unkown kommand in my pc
<myha> command
<chrcoe> well it's a file /etc/asound.state
<chrcoe> some sort of config file, i dunno
<myha> sorry, my fault
<myha> is unkown file*
<chrcoe> ah ok
<chrcoe> hmm
<llutz> it's alsactl store (not alsaconf)
<chrcoe> something must be different somewhere between our systems if your's worked right from install and mine doesn't and we have same hardware
<chrcoe> hmm ok lemme try that
<chrcoe> hmm no luck yet :/
<myha> tell what is in information center - sound
<chrcoe> ok one min
<chrcoe> hango n my system decided to hang
<fssssssssssh> does anyone know how i can make a watermark in open office?
<chrcoe> ok for some reason i can't load that up :/
<myha> too bad
<chrcoe> here's something i read how to manually restart the sound
<chrcoe> dunno if it matters because i can't get it to work
<fssssssssssh> got it=D
<chrcoe> but they said do:  /etc/rc.d/init.c/alsasound start
<myha> try it...
<chrcoe> and then my system says unknown command alsasound
<chrcoe> but it SHOULD start loading up and it there is a mixer problem it would say No mixer config in alsa mixer etc etc etc
<chrcoe> but evidently my alsasound system isn't fully installed ?
<myha> it sholud be...
<chrcoe> when i did sudo apt-get install alsa ... it said i had the newest version
<myha> type alsa in adept
<myha> alsa have fev libraries
<chrcoe> mind if i ask how to do that ? (in adept)
<myha> write: alsa in "find"
<myha> sorry
<chrcoe> ok one min :P sorry
<myha> write "alsa" in "find"
<myha> you should have linux-sound-base installed too
<chrcoe> ok
<chrcoe> that's fullest version also
<chrcoe> ok under the find for alsa i have :
<chrcoe> alsa in subfolder /etc/apm/scripts.d/
<chrcoe> a couple others listing them out
<chrcoe> alsa in /etc/default
<chrcoe> also in /usr/share and /usr/share/sounds
<chrcoe> and in /usr/src and lastly /var/lib
<myha> no "find" in kmeny, find in adept
<myha> kmenu*
<chrcoe> so don't search using the find under the menu?
<myha> you must search it in respisitories
<chrcoe> sorry i've never used adept, so i don't know where to find it :/
<myha> or something but i hav polish system
<Ace2016> install synaptic its better than adept
<chrcoe> hmm
<myha> kmenu > system > adept
<Ace2016> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<houdini> hi,everybody. i'm a kubuntu 6.10 user. i did a lots of customization on Edgy and it works well. So i wonder 6.10 -> 7.04 is a worthy upgrade?
<Ace2016> then Alt+F2 > kdesu synaptic
<myha> Ace2016 its your own opinion?
<busfahrer> houdini: It depends I guess. For me, I wanted Amarok 1.4.5
<chrcoe> hmm well i found a bunch of stuff when i typed in alsa in adept
<chrcoe> the base drivers and such were installed but alot of the other alsa stuff wasn't installed
<myha> you need only fev ... wait
<myha> few
<houdini> busfahrer: thx, i'll give Feisty a try
<chrcoe> ok
<busfahrer> houdini: For me, also the Upgrade did not work, I had to do a reinstall. But I used Ubuntu with KDE installed manually, so, I don't know :-)
<myha> alsa-base, alsa-utils, libasound2, libesd-alsa0
<chrcoe> ok let me try those one sec
<myha> libsdl1.2debian-alsa, linux-sound-base
<ackbahr> Hello everyone there. I there a way to edit what's in the right-click menus in Kubuntu? I keep using "send to trash" (or whatever it's in the English version) instead of "remove safely" (a Mac habit?) for my USB drive, and deleting all my stuff (without any way to abort it, of course).... So I'd like to remove this choice from the menu related to mount points icons. Any idea?
<chrcoe> myha i have all of those already :/
<myha> try again open information center
<myha> or i give up, im not very advanced user
<chrcoe> heh one more try on info center
<ackbahr> myha: Don't give up : with some good help you'll be able to do it, and this way you'll be slightly more advanced than before! ;)
<chrcoe> heh well he's sound IS working :/
<chrcoe> mine's being an ass heh
<chrcoe> ok under infocenter
<myha> type "lspci" in console
<chrcoe> says installed drivers: tpye 10:ALSA emulation
<chrcoe> ok
<myha> its good
<chrcoe> i remember doing somethign with that before but lemee try again
<chrcoe> what do you want to know ? the multimedia ?
<myha> and find multimedia audio controller
<myha> yes
<godlkwrth> wow xorg network traffic is incredible, sometimes 10megabit isn't enough
<godlkwrth> (uncompressed)
<myha> and if something else in information center? cart configuration? mixers? audio devicesZ?
<melkor> does anybody here use python-gtk ?
<myha> sorry man, i must go
<myha> bye then
<lovely> hello
<alexander> Hello
<alexander> does anybody know how to download the ports for freebsd?
<genii> alexander Freebsd site usually has a tarball of all the current ports. This channel is for kubuntu. are you trying to run/make some port for ubuntu from a freebsd tarball?
<fr05t> ?
<fr05t> Salut
<llutz> alexander: install portsnap, makes ports easy to handl
<llutz> e
<alexander> hallo genii no, i try to install linux-openssl for freesbe
<genii> alexander The ubuntu distribution uses the debian packaging method unless you are making from source. But if you try to make a program from a bsd port, it will not work because the ports are specifically set up for that platform
<fritz> why won't it allow me to write to a partition...it says the owner is root, but i can't make any changes on it:(
<lovely> does anyone know why my package manager would, part of the time, not completly close or what other item could be utilizing the repositories on automatic? some of the time I am unable to upgrade as s"something else is using ... something" and all I can do is see what I have. this happens sometimes ater restarting the computer as well as ,seemingly, random times.
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | fritz
<pag> !fixadept | lovely
<fritz> i did that llutz
<ubotu> fritz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> lovely: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fritz> and all the other ntfs drives are functional
<genii> alexander  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<fritz> just this one on which I have the most free space 4 downloads isn't responding to it:(
<lovely> aparently my mythtv database isne set up yet. thnx
<fritz> how can i be sure i'm running everything as administrator?
<ardchoille> use sudo
<ardchoille> or use kdesu for gui apps
<melkor> fritz how did you mount the partition?
<fritz> yes
<fritz> all the ntfs partitions
<fritz> are up and running
<fritz> and i can write to them
<fritz> except this one
<melkor> did you use fstab to mount the partition?
<fritz> i used an autoscript i found on the ubuntu forum
<fritz> but all the other ntfs's are working fine...
<ardchoille> !enter | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> compare the fstab entries?
<fritz> what?
<melkor> fritz make an entry in the file fstab corresponding to that drive... do you know what /dev/hd? file it is?
<Dr_willis> look at the fstab entries for the ones that work.. and the ones that dont work
<Dr_willis> check the output of 'mount' see how they are mounted also
<fritz> i;m a bit newby...so please tell me where to find fstab and how to do that melkor
<melkor> fritz first I would say type df
<Dr_willis> The /etc/fstab (short for filesystem tables) file is a text file that lists the filesystems to mount when your computer starts.
<ardchoille> fritz: I would advise you to do this first:  sudp cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<fritz> ok done
<Dr_willis> without the typo. :)
<kavia> hi
<kavia> I have a problem
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: yeah :(
<fritz> now what?
<Dr_willis> kavia,  and the details are?
<kavia> my cdrom isn't recognized
<melkor> did you get the device name?
<kavia> but when installed it was used for the dvd
<kavia> so it's very strange
<jesus__> hola a todos
<jesus__> hello everybody
<kavia> melkor: what?
<kavia> ah device model and vendor?
<fritz> no melkor
<fritz> nothing happend when i hit that command in konsole
<Dr_willis> kavia,   for a start check media:/ in the konqueror file manager ? see if it sees the cd.
<melkor> fritz when you type df it should show you a list of disks and how much space is used
<melkor> fritz you chould also try 'mount'
<kavia> Dr_willis: in media:/ there are only partitions created by me during installation
<fritz> this is the name /dev/hdb5
<fritz> this is the partition that won't allow me to write to it
<melkor> fritz in my fstab I have the line:
<melkor> '/dev/hda1 /media/oldshit auto rw,user,noauto 0 0'
<Dr_willis> kavia,  interesting.   whatl doess                      ls -l /dev/cdrom         show?
<photon_> Whenever I load a gtk application, it isn't styled properly in kubuntu. However if I fire gnome-control-center and click themes, then everything works fine for that session. Any idea how I could permanently set gtk apps to style properly?
<kavia> Dr_willis: no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> noauto - the device MUST be manually mounted.
<Dr_willis> kavia,  interesting. THis is a normal desktop machine?
<fritz> this is what i got when i hit df in konsole
<fritz>  /dev/hdb5             20569152  14072720   6496432  69% /media/hdb5
<kavia> no it's a notebook, drive is a lite-on
<fritz> melkor?
<melkor> fritz so you probably want to add the line
<fritz> add it where?
<ivan99> Hi all, just installed kubuntu gutsy.. and didn't find a way to enable the 3d desktop effects.. i'm using an integrated intel graphics card
<melkor> '/dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0'
<melkor> fritz to the file /etc/fstab
<melkor> fritz also check to see if a line for /dev/hdb5 already exists
<fritz>  /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<kavia> Dr_willis: it's a hal problem? udev?
<fritz> this is what i have on it
<fritz> there
<Dr_willis> kavia,  Hmm..  could try to mount it manually. IF ya can figure out what device it is.
<melkor> fritz is it a vfat files system?
<Dr_willis> kavia,  sudo fdisk -l     should show all seen drives/devices
<llutz> fritz:  so thats vfat not ntfs
<fritz> oh...so i see...
<melkor> fritz try changing it from vfat to auto
<fritz> in fstab?
<fritz> just rewrite vfat to auto?
<melkor> fritz first try to umount /dev/hdb5 so it isn't mounted
<kavia> Dr_willis: nothing it has only /dev/sda1, 2, 5, 6, 7 that are all partitions
<kavia> nothing else
<alac> algum brasileiro??
<fritz> ...umm...how do i do that?
<lovely> anyone know howto get to the mysql database to set up for mythtv?
<Dr_willis> kavia,  odd. so the system isent seeing the cdrom drive at all.
<melkor> fritz with a text editor, you have to be root, so you might try; sudo nano /etc/fstab
<fritz> ok and after?
<melkor> fritz to unmount the drive try 'umount /dev/hdb5'
<kavia> Dr_willis: it's the first time that happens for me with kubuntu, also I continue to not understand why drive was ok for alternate installation
<Dr_willis> kavia,  could boot the livecd and see what its seeing.
<Dr_willis> may be needing some kernel boot option with that specific laptop
<kavia> Dr_willis: ok good idea
<kavia> thanx
<fritz> ok melkor
<fritz> now it appears like the partition is empty
<fritz> what next?
<melkor> fritz did you edit your fstab file?
<fritz> no
<aaron> orville
<aaron> puma
<fritz> what exactly to change
<fritz> ?
<melkor> fritz how did you make the partition?
<aaron> sorry, just checking something
<aaron> :-)
<fritz> it was created with the windows tool
<fritz> but now it's unmounted
<melkor> windows xp?
<fritz> yea
<fritz> the thing is it worked fine untill 2 days ago
<fritz> and i thought it was just a sistem glych
<fritz> i have other fat32 partitions
<fritz> and they're all working fine...
<melkor> fritz edit the file change the word vfat to auto, then type 'mount /dev/hdb5
<llutz> melkor: that makes no sense if it is vfat/fat32
<melkor> fritz if it says you must be root, something is wrong.
<genii> bleh, this is likely more of a KDE question but... any way to just minimize the "find" panel?
<llutz> melkor: why should the kernel probe a known fs?
<genii> (for konqueror)
<melkor> llutz, I don't really know what file system win xp uses,
<llutz> melkor: vfat/ntfs
<ardchoille> it's either vfat or ntfs, isn't it?
<fritz> thanx melkor
<melkor> did he say that he was having problems with permissions
<fritz> it works now:D
<fritz> can i do that for the other partitions as well?
<fritz> in case i have the same problem?
<Dr_willis> XP normally uses ntfs whenever it can.
<melkor> dunno
<llutz> fritz: can you please paste the output of "mount|grep hdb5"
<melkor> I was just telling you what I put in my fstab to mount a partition
<fritz> it didn't give any output
<fritz> it just loaded the partition:)
<llutz> fritz: then its still not mounted
<fritz> well it seems to be working now:-/
<melkor> can  you change directories to the disk?
<melkor> cd /media/hdb5
<llutz> if "mount|grep hdb5" is empty, theres nothing mounted and hes working in the mount-point-dir on root-fs
<fritz> no crap
<fritz> i had the create new option
<fritz> but when i tryed to create a new folder it said "failed to create"
<Dr_willis> i always put a empty file called somthing like 'This_Drive_is_Not_mounted' in /media/hda3  and so forth.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fritz> and now i seem to be back where i started
<alain> comment faire pour que Konversation soit automatiquement lanc au login d'un utilisateur?
<fritz> :-<
<llutz> fritz: mount /media/hdb5
<llutz> fritz: after that: "mount|grep hdb5"
<fritz> now it;'s mounted
<fritz> but again i don't have write privileges to it..:-<
<Dr_willis> :)
<llutz> fritz: can you please paste the output of "mount|grep hdb5"
<melkor> what do you get when you type 'mount | grep hdb5'
<melkor> do you know what the | symbol is?
<aaron> melkor: pipe
<fritz>  /dev/hdb5 on /media/hdb5 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<fritz> there,,,that's the output
<Dr_willis> dont ya want a umask= option?
<aaron> melkor: A | B
<fritz> llutz?
<melkor> What sort of shell are you in?
<llutz> fritz: mount -o remount,rw uid=1000 /media/hdb5
<aaron> melkor: pipe output from A as input to B
<llutz> fritz: mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /media/hdb5          sry
<melkor> aaron thanks
<fritz> yes
<fritz> now it;s working
<fritz> i could edit it:)
<fritz> can you give me the ideea behind all this
<fritz> so i can do it in the future if it doesen't work llutz?
<llutz> fritz: edit fstab again, make the line like this: /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 vfat rw,user,uid=1000,umask=000 0 0
<llutz> fritz: that gives full access to vfat-partition for ALL users
<ardchoille> fritz: Remember, you have a backup of fstab at /etc/fstab.backup . once your /etc/fstab is working, you can remove the backup if you want.
<fritz> llutz: what do you mean  edit the fstab?
<melkor> is that the uid=1000?
<llutz> melkor: thats the user-id
<llutz> fritz: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<fritz> aha
<fritz> gotcha
<fritz> :)
<melkor> llutz doesn't it seem like the 'user' option should work?
<Dr_willis> If it come to the 'what do you mean edit ....'  - then its time to read a few linux beginner guides.. and come back later. :)
<ubsafder> how can i enable the usage of a swap artition at boot time
<llutz> melkor: read man mount  for more info. user/users is something different
<fritz> thanx llutz...now i have space for donwloading again:))
<ubsafder> i mean when i boot my ubuntu it is not using my swap partition by default
<llutz> melkor: it just enables users to mount/umount something but hasn't anything to do with right-management
<melkor> llutz: whereas the udi=  lets you set the permissions of the mounted directory?
<Dr_willis> ubsafder,  check the fstab file. see if theres a entry for it in there.
<llutz> ubsafder: add a line like the follwoing to your /etc/fstab, change UUID to yours: UUID=2e3cd41f-d8bc-4f00-af03-c2b55e47340b none            swap    sw              0       0
<aaron> alain: do you still need help?
<llutz> melkor: uid=1000 mounts the device as user with id=1000, which is the 1. default user in kubuntu
<llutz> melkor: default umask is 022, so the user has all rights to write/execute/read on device.
<aaron> alain: as tu decouvert une solution?
<ubsafder> how do i find my uid
<llutz> ubsafder: blkid
<llutz> melkor: the other way is to change the umask when mounting (or a combination of all that) ;)
<melkor> It seems odd that it switched for him, like maybe he ran his 'script' as root
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Dr_willis> or use the old /dev/hdb# style nameing
<miketalanca> I'm having trouble trying to install drivers for an Nvidia card on Kubuntu. I tried both Envy and Automatix and neither seems to install the drivers properly. Can someone help please?
<llutz> melkor: the easiest thing is: do not use non-linux filesystems and manage rights with chmod/chown and use groups :)
<alain> non, j'ai pas de solution, je cherche simplement une aide
<melkor> llutz, too true, although getting any fs mounted right in the first place save some trouble.
<Dr_willis> miketalanca,  if youve tried  envy and automatix, your system is proberly in a confused state. what is not working Properly is the big question.
<Dj_FlyBy> can anyone in here point me in the direction of how to enable rdp
<Dj_FlyBy> Ive set the hostname, Ive set the domainname, but the other computers on the network still cant see the Linux Machine
<ubsafder> ok thanks   guys i changed my fstab i will reboot to check if workin
<_V> He's tried to install both of those, but neither of them successfully installed. He ended up getting the drivers from the repository.
<miketalanca> But the drivers from the repos didnt work.
<Dr_willis> 'dident work' = clarify what dident work.
<Dr_willis> miketalanca,  also what is your video card?
<jussi01> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_V> His video card is a BFG GeForce 6200, iirc.
<miketalanca> when i would start up... it would go to a screen where the colors on top were screwy and the bottom was black and white stripes
<Dr_willis> a 6200 should work with the normal repo nvidia-glx  packages.
<Dr_willis> That sounds almost like a Monitor setting problem.
<Dr_willis> this a LCD monitor? or crt?
<_V> CRT
<Dr_willis> Its possible the thing is trying to send out a signal/rate/ that the crt cant handle.
<miketalanca> would an lcd handle it then?>
<Dr_willis> lcd's tend to be a bit more sane.
<miketalanca> cuz i was at _V's house cuz he is better with linux than me and he doesnt have an lcd
<Dr_willis>  most newer monitors also   work better, handle the different info better, and they give the right info back to the video card.
<miketalanca> ok... well my lcd monitor is about 10 years newer than his crt lol
<Dr_willis> Heck. My 'monitor' line is all of....
<Dr_willis> Section "Monitor"
<Dr_willis> 	Identifier	"SyncMaster"
<Dr_willis> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Dr_willis> EndSection
<Dr_willis> Thats for my LCD>
<Dr_willis> ITs amazing how much better new things work.     - I would guess using that OLD a monitor . is the issue.
<pparker> hi i'm running feisty and hcitool don't see my dongle
* Dr_willis covers his dongle.
<pparker> any help is welcome
<Dr_willis> 0_o
* Dr_willis wonders what pparker  means by dongle.
<miketalanca> alright thanks Dr_willis
<llutz> pparker: bluetooth?
<pparker> llutz: exactly
<alain> [19:40]  <aaron> alain: do you still need help?
<vzduch> Dr_willis: still the autodetection in *buntu is way behind that of other Linuxen
<Dr_willis> vzduch,  ive found it to be the opposite..
<vzduch> at least when it comes to monitors
<aaron> alain: ma francais est terrible
<Dr_willis> but then again,,. if it sees all the stuff i got. :) how can ya really compare.
<aaron> alain: mais, tu a besoin de ajouter une "link" dans ~/.kde/Autostart
<Dr_willis> Not much detection with my lcd it seems.
<SillyZ> woohoo kubuntu7.04-kde4alpha1   checking it out now
<vzduch> my SyncMaster 913B was never correctly recognized, I had to tune the refresh rates
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know why chrooting into another partition would cause x to crash?
<airguitar> hi. i recently installed kubuntu and i'm having trouble getting sound to work. when i try to play an mp3 in either amarok or xmms, it "plays" but i don't hear anything. I checked if the sound was muted using the sound mixer, and it wasn't...what should i do next? please help.
<melkor> airguitar, can you hear wav or vorbiss files?
<melkor> ie, do you get any sound
<airguitar> ill try to play one. hold on
<WaxyFresh> source-o-matic dosent seem to have an option for kubuntu,is there a diffrent site?
<vzduch> alain, aaron : il y a un canal franais, non ? :)
<shane2peru> no other chrooters out there?
<shane2peru> does anyone chroot?
<Dr_willis> I used to have widescreen issues with ubuntu, but not any more. :)
<Dr_willis> some other disrtos still have issues
<Dr_willis> Of course a lot of this is X isssues not disrto specific
<aaron> je sais pas
<vzduch> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<airguitar> melkor: it doesn't play wavs or videos
<aaron> merci
<shane2peru> !fr @ aaron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr @ aaron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane2peru> !fr | aaron
<ubotu> aaron: please see above
<SillyZ> !sata @ sillyz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata @ sillyz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> i used to have issues with my monitor not functioning in widescreen mode then i went out and got a laptop that actually came with this widescreen option and now it all works fine
<shane2peru> !sata | SillyZ
<akrus> hello, could someone recommend utility for directory compare? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane2peru> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<WaxyFresh> so when source-o-matic says  ubuntu dose that include kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> yes
<genii> WaxyFresh: Yes
<melkor> airguitar it doesnt returns any errors it just goes along as though it is playing music?
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<melkor> airguitar but no sound?
<airguitar> yes, exactly. that's why i thought it was muted
<melkor> fiesty?
<airguitar> i turned the volumes all the way up in kmix
<airguitar> yes. fiesty
<alain> aaron: ce lien dans "~/kde/Autostart" , quel peut-il tre(localit et syntaxe), quelle sera sa fonction?  MERCI!
<vzduch> airguitar: check alsamixer, perhaps something there isn't on
<shane2peru> nobody uses chroot here?
<genii> airguitar Is this a laptop?
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  some times
<airguitar> i tried alsamixer. the only thing that was "turned off" was line?
<airguitar> yes, this is a dell inspiron 6000 (if that helps)
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: do I need to install anything specific to make it work correctly?
<airguitar> using the ICH6 sound card
<SillyZ> so why is using the UUID in fstab to designate the partitions more significant that the old method of /dev/sda# or /dev/hda# ?? ( Ive read the page, but still dont see the significance of it )
<airguitar> the weird thing is that i've installed ubuntu before and it detected my sound card perfectly
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  thats rather vague.. Its  just a command , whats not working correctly.
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: mine keeps crashing X, I'm chroot-ing to setup Gentoo and a separate partition from Kubuntu
<shane2peru> on a separate partition from Kubuntu
<shane2peru> typo sorry.
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  chrooting in the shell,  shouldnet be affecting X at all, or the local system
<genii> airguitar Because on many laptops you can accidentally hardware mute the sound usually by way of a FN key plus an F1 thru F8 key or so. so that no matter if the card etc is set up properly no sound
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: I know, however X goes crazy and my screen starts flipping out with crazy flashes
<aaron> alain: ln /usr/bin/konversation ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  opening up a xterm, and chrooting over to some partition/filesystem , shouldent be affectng the local running X at all.
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  you aint  trying to start X again are you?
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: then I have another problem that only happens when I do that.
<airguitar> genii: i know that. i've tried that also. when i press the hardware mute and/or sound buttons, a "popup" comes up and tells me "mute on/off" and the like
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: no, I did that once, and quickly recognized that that wasn't going to work LOL :)
<Minataku> Heya, genii and Dr_willis :D
<genii> airguitar: Ah, OK good. It is a very common frustration.
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: just installing programs via emerge for Gentoo
<genii> Minataku Heyas :)
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  try it from the console
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: you mean the tty thing?  I did that
<airguitar> i figured as much. i usually try irc as a last resort
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: switched back and wow, no X, just the crazy flashing screen
<gsaldana> can anyone help me figure this out? Kubuntu hangs when I try to shutdown from my session. I have to logout and then shutdown from kdm to successfuly shutdown
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  Minataku  is the gentoo drone in here. :) he may be able to help more. I gave up on Gentoo ages ago.
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: if I don't chroot I don't have problems
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  dont even start X then. :)
<Minataku> Heh
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: it starts at startup
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  its also possible you may need to set up the /dev/ and /proc things for the chrooted enviroment properly
<Dr_willis> shane2peru,  then makeit stop. :)
<shane2peru> Minataku: I should be able to emerge in a chrooted environment inside of Kubuntu right?
<Dr_willis> Im thinkng you may need some more Linux Basics  befor Tackling Gentoo. :)
<Minataku> If the chrooted environment is a fully complete, working environment, yeah
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: ahhh, you may be on to something there with the /dev and /proc thing,  I will have to look into that.
<Minataku> That is, if you can boot it and run it standalone
<Minataku> Then you can chroot into it and use it
<Dr_willis> i recall the gentoo install docs. having some ocmmands for /proc and /dev  befor the chroot.
<melkor> Airguitar have you tried using a command line cdplayer, or maybe mpg321 ?
<Dr_willis> also the SWAP file may be getting used by both..
<Minataku> Yeah
<airguitar> melkor: no
<airguitar> ill try
<shane2peru> Minataku: yep can boot into it with out a problem, trying to get it setup and would like to use Kubuntu for those hour long compiles :)
<Minataku> shane2peru: Just enable PREEMPT in the Gentoo kernel
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: I think that is the ticket, thanks, I will have to look that stuff up.
<Minataku> Then you can compile and play at the same time with no trouble
<Minataku> Real-time preempt is like turning a uniprocessor system into SMP
<shane2peru> Minataku: preempt that would be in building the kernel correct?
<Minataku> The performance boost is incredible
<Minataku> shane2peru: Yeah
<shane2peru> Minataku: ok, over my head there :)
<shane2peru> Minataku: you don't think that perhaps /proc /dev things could be clashing in the chroot environment?
<shane2peru> I chroot with this sudo chroot /media/sda5 /bin/bash
<Minataku> shane2peru: Follow the chroot instructions in the handbook
<Minataku> There's some things you have to do to make the chrooted environment proper
<Minataku> I can't remember what they are because I haven't installed Gentoo in ages
<shane2peru> Minataku: ok, I will have to take a look at that again, I must not be doing something right
<shane2peru> Minataku: great, thanks for the help, that will put me on the right track at least!  :)
<Minataku> Hopefully, at least XD
<shane2peru> I was shooting/chrooting in the dark before :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<aaron> env-update && source /etc/profile
<ka0spm> gentoo yikes
<airguitar> melkor: mpg123 doesn't work either
<melkor> airguitar does it give you an error or does it think its working?
<MidMark> hi
<shane2peru> Minataku: ahh, here it is:  http://source.pri.ee/howto:chroot_gentoo   I wasn't using the bind commands for fear it would mess up something.
<Minataku> Ah
<airguitar> the only thing it says when playing wavs is "junk at the beginning" and then goes onto say that the stream was decoded
<MidMark> guys I have a laptop that continue cannot start neither kubuntu feisty neither gutsy tribe 2, it repeat N times this: kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. and then stop after soem times
<MidMark> what can I do?
<aaron> mpg123
<melkor> I dont know...
<airguitar> heh. neither do i. keep in mind that the sound DID work. maybe something might be up with the sound driver?
<kavia> Dr_willis: kubuntu textual installation recognize perfectly the cdrom and put it into /dev/hda but installed kubuntu then it seems that disappears!
<melkor> I've never had an error with sound driver, usually codecs, maybe you could use dmesg
<alain> [19:40]  <aaron> alain: do you still need help?[19:40]  <aaron> alain: do you still need help?
<airguitar> use dmesg how? it just displays a list of hardware...?
<melkor> to see if it has the right sound card
<melkor> when did it stop working, maybe after you upgraded your kernel?
<bibou_> #helpchan
<airguitar> it could've been. it worked on a fresh isnstall, but then i upgraded everything and installed firefox, beryl, etc...
<aaron> alain: /join #kubuntu-fr
<airguitar> and setup everything the way i liked and then it stopped working
<melkor> alsa has the sound drivers?  So maybe try reinstalling alsa?
<shane2peru> Dr_willis: Minataku:  Thanks that was the trick, proper chrooting helps :)
<Minataku> Cool
<airguitar> ill try
<melkor> does make ever crash after a warning?
<melkor> It doesn't appear to be doing anything, but maybe it is compiling still.
<airguitar> brb
<alain> c'est indmmable...
<alain> alain@PAVILION:~/.kde/Autostart$ ls -al /usr/bin/konversation
<alain> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2112700 2007-01-27 08:39 /usr/bin/konversation
<alain> alain@PAVILION:~/.kde/Autostart$ ls -al ~/.kde/Autostart
<alain> total 12
<alain> drwx------ 2 alain alain 4096 2007-05-15 01:42 .
<alain> drwx------ 5 alain alain 4096 2007-05-15 01:42 ..
<alain> -rw-r--r-- 1 alain alain 1823 2007-05-15 01:42 .directory
<carranca> hi, i think something is wrong with my instalation of kubuntu, for some reason it tells me that i have things that are installed when they are not and it dosnt tell me to upgrade anything... ive just installed after some problems i had, and the last time requested me to install quite a few...
<Daskreech2> Maybe you are running windows? :)
<Daskreech2> What is installed that you didn't install
<carranca> firefox for example, ive tried launch it manually but it dosnt exist... im not a linux new by the way :P...
<Minataku> carranca: firefox-bin
<carranca> wait, i think ive fix it...
<Minataku> If not, your dpkg database may have been corrupted
<ardchoille> carranca: which firefox
<ardchoille> apt-cache policy firefox
<carranca> for some reason the update didnt tak place, so ive open adept manager and did fetch updates... now appears the 62 updates that were missing...
<Daskreech2> carranca: I don't know Firefox seems to hate me since edgy I just always run firefox & from yakuake and it never fails
<carranca> after the updates i will try again with firefox :P
<Daskreech2> I can bet it won't work still
<Daskreech2>  or will randomly work
<Daskreech2> it will always work from the konsole
<Daskreech2> I don't know if the .desktop is wrong but that's my experience
<skarface> how can I make the line-in audible all the time?
<alain> aaron: tu me suis?
<fssssssssssh> i want the VLC player to play all my video files.  i right click "open with" "others", select VLC and click "use for opening these files". but the next time i click on that avi file, its still opened by kaffeine
<fssssssssssh> anyone knows how to solve that ?
<roy> first open the vlc
<roy> and then file open....file
<Daskreech2> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<inflate> hi, who can help me with pyqt?
<olafski> hello, I'm trying to get my logitech quickcam messenger plus to work in kubuntu 7.04, but I have no idea how.. can't find anything on it in the package manager, could anyone give me a pointer?
<carranca> inflate what do you need to know?
<inflate> i've written an app, and it is working very well, but when user press 'esc' it close the app
<inflate> how can i disable it?
<inflate> i want when esc is pressed, a confirmation window appear, how can i do it?
<Daskreech2> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carranca> inflate, if im not mistaken there should be a keyboard signal conected to the app slot to close it... if you didnt write it yourself perhaps you could see if the "designer" did it for you. Perhaps looking into the ui file...
<olafski> many thanks, daskreech2
<carranca> inflate maybe you need to disconect that signal (first you need to know which one it is). For more information join #qt or #kde, they program in c++ but they help me when i used pyqt
<inflate> the designer added this : QObject.connect(a,SIGNAL("lastWindowClosed()"),a,SLOT("quit()"))
<inflate> but even if i remove it, it still can be closed by pressing esc
<inflate> i'll try to join #qt and see what they can help me, thank you very much
<carranca> inflate the line you show me is another thing, it tells the program that after the last window is closed, the program quits, if thats not there, when you close all your windows you still need to do ctrl+c... you shoud look for something more like SLOT(close)
<pope> I am having some pretty big problems with a video card. I tried installing the drivers from the repository, but after I plug the video card in and start it up, I get a very messy video signal at the booting screen; the bottom half is all checkered and the top half shows two inverted "kubuntu" logos with progress bars. The onboard video works fine when I switch back to the "vesa" driver, but I cannot get to a point where my video card will
<pope> work at all, using either the "nv" or "vesa" driver.
<pope> My video card is a BFG GeForce 6200, and I am using an HP a800n.
<fssssssssssh> ubotu: thanks!! it works!!! but do you know why this "open files with that proggie in the future"-option doesnt work? :)
<inflate> the only slot close i found is my own
<fssssssssssh> ah bot =D
<carranca> inflate let me see if i have the same problem (i never make a full app, just examples to test qt)
<fssssssssssh> so thanks Daskreech2! :P
<inflate> ok
<Daskreech2> 0 /me lokos around
* Daskreech2 looks around
<alain> alain:/join #kubuntu.fr
<Daskreech2> Whatnow?
<Daskreech2> Oh Right !default :) Sure fssssssssssh
<equipo13> hola
<carranca> inflate, of the few apps i have none present that problem :P... maybe a slot you added without knowing? do you use keyboard signals?
<fssssssssssh> hehe yes =D
<Daskreech2> pope: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Daskreech2> Hi BluesKaj
<inflate> no
<pope> alright, thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech2
<equipo13> Anyu body here
<carranca> equipo13 hola, este chat es en ingles, creo que hay un canal #kubuntu-es
<Daskreech2> equipo13: Nope :)
<_Iamda> uboto,where is the channel rules?
<Daskreech2> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<equipo13> ok, say me please
<carranca> equipo13 sino preguntame igual :P
<Daskreech2> me
<fssssssssssh> the little windows of the opened programs in my bottomtaskbar always show the name&symbol of the opened files but NOT the name of the program itself. can one change that ?
<morph_> is there a crash log i can see after my pc recovers?
<fssssssssssh> its really confusing :F
<Daskreech2> fssssssssssh: It does just after the name of the document
<Daskreech2>  Mouse over and look at the tooltip
<Daskreech2> !log
<fssssssssssh> yes sure, i know what programs are opening the files
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Daskreech2> damn :)
<Daskreech2> !logs
<equipo13> Carranca hey quiero crear un chat interno en mi red, con Kubuntu, como lo puedo hacer?
<fssssssssssh> but i want it like in windows
<carranca> inflate are you generating code from the ui or loading dynamicly?
<sonic_> Hey there, Anyone know how to batch convert a load of psd's to gif format. The psd's have multiple layers so I'll want to flatten them first.
<Daskreech2> !es | equipo13
<ubotu> equipo13: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<inflate> I'm generating code from ui using pyuic
<fssssssssssh> if i open the file "yippieh.txt" with word, i want to see "word" and not "yippieh.txt" in the taskbar, u know? ;D
<llutz> sonic_: use convert (imagemagick)
<Daskreech2> morph_: Yeah In short. You have ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log
<morph_> thanx
<sonic_> llutz: I have that but I don't know how to batch flatten then convert
<Daskreech2> morph_: ooooh
<carranca> inflate and you've checked all the connect statementS?
<Daskreech2> morph_: alt+space -> ksystem -> <press enter>
<olafski> daskreech2: any idea how I could fix the quickcam, other than with the -webcam options? I have found a howto that uses a script to install a driver, and when I run that script the driver works, but after a reboot it does not work anymore
<llutz> sonic_: convert --help
<inflate> can i put here the generated code? it isn't big
<carranca> inflate you should use a patebin
<Daskreech2> olafski: doesn't sound like much f a driver fix. If you want to use that script just have it run at startup everytime
<Daskreech2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dj_FlyBy> looking for some help in regards to domains.... I have set the domain name and the hostname, I have an IP, and access to the internet, however no *other* computer on the network can see this
<morph_> i htink kiba dock is causing my laptop to crash
<olafski> daskreech2: that script compiles and installs the driver though, doesn't sound like something you'd want to run every time it starts up (not to mention it requires me to press enter a lot of times and type my root password)
<morph_> i just restarts x
<Daskreech2> olafski: That honestly sounds very strange. Did you look thorough the docs for Webcam on the wiki
<inflate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28521/
<olafski> daskreech2: yeah, my particular model number wasn't on it so I used the one for the quickcam messenger
<vzduch> olafski: are you sure the driver is loaded on boot?
<Daskreech2> vzduch: Obviously it isnt :)
<olafski> vzduch: the 'quickcam' module isn't loaded on startup, no
<Daskreech2> I have to run
<equipo14> necesito el chat en espaol. help me please.
<stone_> hoping someone can help me...
<carranca> inflate, try removing the close button
<Daskreech2> !es | equipo14
<ubotu> equipo14: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<olafski> vzduch: when I modprobe it manually, it still won't do anything
<carranca> from designer
<vlt> Hello. Today I want to create an HTML email (don't laugh!) and place an image file at a certain position. How can I do this (KMail 1.9.1)?
<equipo14> i need to chat in spanish. help me please
<olafski> vzduch: or should I restart kde after modprobing it?
<stone_> my system keeps freezing and I don't know how to fix it
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone?
<Daskreech2> equipo14: click on #kubuntu-es
<Daskreech2> ^^^ en azure
<carranca> inflate normally close buttons are automatically conected to the esc button and to the close window
<vzduch> olafski: won't hurt to restart X then
<equipo14> thank's ...
<stone_> is there some kind of Kubuntu desktop repair that I can try?
<vzduch> stone_: did you recently install an Nvidia driver?
<stone_> as far as I know it is up to date
<olafski> vzduch: didn't help I'm afraid :(
<vzduch> some suggestions on options for enabling 3D rendering can cause a system to freeze
<stone_> the first time it froze I just opened Adept...that's it
<inflate> this close button is a normal button, and i didn't connect it with any thing yet, as you can see, it's a stand alone button
<stone_> how can I fix the 3D thing?
<vzduch> stone_: can you do anything after the system freezes?
<stone_> nope
<stone_> mouse doesn't even move
<vzduch> i.e. switching to a console or so
<inflate> when i want a button to close an application, i usually use this:
<inflate> self.connect(self.close_button,SIGNAL("clicked()"),self.close)
<vzduch> I had it that I could move the mouse pointer but nothing else worked, not even switching to a console
<stone_> sorry, still very new to Linux OSes
<inflate> but i don't have this connection yet
<carranca> inflate is this your main app? because you are extending from QDialog instead of QMainApp
<stone_> I'm trying to show a friend the Cube type desktop, I just can't get it to work on Kubuntu
<stone_> got it to work on Ubuntu no problem
<stone_> but I like the KDE layout better
<inflate> no, the file was genereated by kdepyuic
<inflate> i'll post the main file now
<inflate> just a sec
<carranca> inflate, but when you created the form with designer, did you use the mainapp template or the dialog template?
<BluesKaj> stone_, Cube type desktop,...do you mean beryl ?
<ktulchu>   . *--,   *
<stone_> yes
<vzduch> !ru | ktulchu
<BluesKaj> !ru | ktulchu
<ubotu> ktulchu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vlt> !ru | ktulchu:
<ubotu> ktulchu::    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ktulchu> 0_o
<stone_> Beryl worked fine on gnome desktop, but I just switched to KDE and no luck getting it to work
<inflate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28523/
<vzduch> olafski: you should have a section 'Device' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that should look something like this --> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1603
<ktulchu> Sorry :)
<carranca> inflate, but when you created the form with designer, did you use the mainapp template or the dialog template?
<vzduch> if you have more lines, comment them out or delete them
<inflate> ummm, i don't remember
<inflate> i think the dialog, since it is selected by default and i usually press enter directly
<BluesKaj> stone_, check your nvidia driver , if you "upgraded" to KDE, the pnp generic driver may have been reinstalled
<olafski> vzduch: hmm, let me see +)
<stone_> please explain how to do so...sorry...
<carranca> inflate i think you used the dialog, try this... open up the ui file with the designer, if the properties says QDialog (ill bet it does) there lays your problem, dialogs are closed with esc... but you may change this behavor (i think) setting the windowModality as Qt::aplicationmodal
<carranca> inflate anyway, the correct way should be to create the form again as a mainapp
<stone_> just use terminal to get most recent nvidia driver?
<carranca> inflate sry, everywhere i say mainapp it should say mainwindow
<vlt> Any idea how to create an HTML mail containing an image with KMail?
<olafski> vzduch: I have two such sections, should I add the GLXWithComposite option?
<vzduch> two?
<inflate> yes, it's a qdialog, ok, I'll try now using mainapp
<twosouls82> equipo: please don't flood the room :)
<BluesKaj> stone_, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware/admin mode/graphics card/configure ..the driver to match your nvidia card
<olafski> vzduch: yeah, one near the bottom and one in the middle somewhere
<vzduch> shouldn't be more than one, except you have more than one gfx card
<inflate> in designer, you mean main window?
<olafski> hm, well I added it in both... it changed how the fonts are rendered, but that wasn't really what I was after I think ;)
<carranca> inflate yes, try first with the modal thing ive said
<vzduch> olafski: could you paste these 2 sections please? :)
<olafski> vzduch: as I don't understand much about this file, how about I paste the entire file ;)
<vzduch> or that
<vzduch> !paste | olafski
<ubotu> olafski: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<olafski> vzduch: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1604
<vzduch> ah, there we have it.. double head
<olafski> oh
<vzduch> did you restart X?
<olafski> didn't even know I had that :)
<olafski> yep
<vzduch> try 'glxgears'
<rebox> im on ubuntu live cd, have no sound though, an ATI SB 450 sound card, googled, founds this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452992, but how to restart and still have made that settings change?
<olafski> none of the webcam guides told me to add something like this by the way... you sure you don't have me confused with someone? :o
<olafski> getting about 1400 fps in glxgears
<vzduch> olafski: one section says 'screen 0', the other says 'screen 1'
<vzduch> so 3D is working
<olafski> aye
<vzduch> now watch and see if you still get crashes
<olafski> I think you've got me confused ;)
<olafski> I'm trying to get my webcam to work, not beryl or any 3d things
<judgen> how do i remove amarko withouth removing kubuntu-desktop
<carranca> i have a notebook with ati-radeon, when i go to settings - monitor & display - Hardware ive put configure and automaticaly it recognize fglrx (which i used before in my slack) when i press on test a new display is created with blank X, its that normal_??? i had to enter alt-crtl-backspace to quit that
<judgen> how do i remove amarok withouth removing kubuntu-desktop
<vzduch> ah, there we go, I confused you w/ someone else.. *shameOnMe*
<olafski> ;)
<vzduch> anyway, now your 3D accel works *gg*
<olafski> it did already ;)
<judgen> min didnt so i gave up
<pass> anybody got beryl running with kde?
<vzduch> sorry I can't help you w/ a webcam, I don't have one :)
<olafski> alright, well thanks anyway; I'll go see if I can figure out what that installer script does that I need to replicate
<jhutchins> olafski: The video4linux web site may be of some help.
<vzduch> equipo1: you should be fine w/ 1 login, no need for several
<BluesKaj> !beryl | pass
<ubotu> pass: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<olafski> jhutchins: thanks, I'll have a look at that.. looks like I have some kind of obscure quickcam version that none of the websites mention :/
<pass> how do i close a tty opened with openvt (e.g. openvt -c 8)
<waylandbill_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<equipo16> los perillones+
<olafski> waylandbill: I looked there :s
<equipo3> ugkh
<vzduch> wtf?
<BluesKaj> judgen, it's practically impossible , but you can remove amarok from the menu by alt+f2 kdesu kcontrol
<emilsedgh> Hi.I have Kubuntu 6.10 with KDe 3.5.6, yesterday I installed strigi, from then, I cannot change my keyboard layout and Keyboard Layouts list is empty
<equipo2> mkflhnsfg
<pass> how do i close a tty opened with openvt (e.g. openvt -c 8)
<waylandbill> olafski: sometimes it can be difficult if the device is not supported. I got my webcam, interestingly from a windows user that could not get drivers from XP or Vista. Radio Shack!
<pass> my webcame ain't working as well, usually it's hard to find linux drivers for webcams, you can look by the chip though
<carranca> inflate did that work?
<olafski> this should be a really easy one though, it's a common cam I think
<inflate> same thing
<inflate> i really confused, what is causing this
<carranca> inflate you create mainwindow or just change the modal?
<olafski> hmm maybe it has to do with this; when I install programs etc, I always get a few errors first saying somethines about major and minor opcodes
<olafski> is that a problem?
<inflate> mainwindow
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Does anybody have an idea why my MacBook Pro may be doing random clicks and how to stop it?
<judgen> Pupeno: probably one of those macs with faulty disks...
<Pupeno> judgen: a faulty disk makes the mouse click? I don't think so.
<carranca> inflate thats weird, if you like i can give you a small example ive maid (its kind of messy but its 4 files only
<inflate> i'll be very gratefull
<inflate> please send me the examples
<BluesKaj> Pupeno , "turn off  all sounds" in system settings /notifications
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: did that ages ago.
<olafski> ok, I can get the webcam to run if I don't reboot... I think it might have to do with the fact that /dev/video0 does not exist on booting, can I somehow make it work?
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: even then, I don't understand what clicking the mouse has to do with sounds.
<inflate> carranca, i'm not a registred user, I don't know if you've recieved my email via pm
<carranca> inflate, no, ive just send you a pm :P
<BluesKaj> hate those stupid sounds ...i turn em off as soon as possible
<inflate> i recieved your pm, but msgs from unregistered users are blocked
<carranca> :P
<inflate> send it to public place
<carranca> inflate to registe just put /NickServ help
<carranca> ok
<inflate> ok, just a min, let me register
<enry> good night
<judgen> i have a wierd problem.... everytime kdetv starts the video overlay the xserver crashes.
<ciga> hi
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: how are things north of the border today? Rainy here
<waylandbill> hi ciga
<ciga> I wonder to switch from cvs to svn, but I suppose quanta would not handle svn as good as it does for cvs. Can you confirm that? Is there some similar tool for that? I tried kdevelop, but it is not as sophisticated as the cervisia plugin for quanta.
<ciga> hi waylandbill
<waylandbill> ciga: web development?
<ciga> yes, php mainly.
<waylandbill> ciga: cervisa will be the best bet still. K integration with svn is still touchy.
<waylandbill> (but getting better as we type)
<ciga> I could type faster if it helps :] 
<waylandbill> not literally as we type, but it's getting better. :)
<emilsedgh> ciga: im a php dev too, kdesvn is good, it doesnt intergate with Quanta+, but its really good with Konqueror
<waylandbill> I agree.. emilsedgh is right. it's good but still requires using more than one app. It's not an integrated plugin
<ciga> waylandbill: hmm. my cervisia does not support svn. Should it? or I suppose to install something more?
<fssssssssssh> the little windows of the opened programs in my bottomtaskbar always show the name&symbol of the opened files but NOT the name of the program itself. can one change that ?
<waylandbill> cervisa is only for cvs. It's still a good option for source control though.
<emilsedgh> ciga: Cervisia is just for CVS, try kdesvn, there are packages for more distros
<Dr_willis> little windows.. of the poened programs... Hmm......
<ciga> if I am not mistaken I used to find some svn try for cervisia in trunk... but it was a long time ago.
<Dr_willis> fssssssssssh,  what program you refering to? some editor?
<fssssssssssh> e.g if open office is opened, i dont see "open office" but i see the name of the document "yippieh.txt"
<fssssssssssh> u see? :)
<ciga> waylandbill: yes, cervisia and cvs walks hand in hand just fine...
<Dr_willis> fssssssssssh,  so if you have 8 docs open . you see the name of each opend file.. that lets you Pick the file you want.. instead of having 8 Vague/identical Openoffice   icons in the taskmanager...
<Dr_willis> and this is bad because?
<ciga> emilsedgh: yes, I used kdesvn, but integration is a very good thing when you develop something.
<fssssssssssh> i dont have any program opened more than once :P
<emilsedgh> ciga: sure, but working with SVN is not one of those things that you do every minute, I prefer command line in SVN jobs, but please, be patient for further development and use kdesvn for some time ;)
<ciga> waylandbill: I could also try to compile something from trunk or even some app for kde4 if it would give me quanta/kdeveloper + svn integration...
<Dr_willis> You mean you want all openoffice  taskmanager buttons to be 'grouped' ?
<fssssssssssh> no
<emilsedgh> ciga: or, a better solution, scratch your itch ;)
<fssssssssssh> youve understood me
<fssssssssssh> =D
<fssssssssssh> if id have 8 open offices opened, id like to see 8 time "open office" in the bar
<ciga> emilsedgh: will do, might help ;)
<Dr_willis> fssssssssssh,  that sounds very anti-useable..
<Dr_willis> The taskmanager has several grouping settings.. see if they do what you want.
<Dr_willis> sounds also like an Openoffice setting/configuration also.
<fssssssssssh> its like in windows
<fssssssssssh> what i want
<Dr_willis> check the taskmanager settings, and the openoffice settings I guess.
<fssssssssssh> except that in windows, the same items get grouped
<fssssssssssh> na its nothing open office specific, id like to have that for all programs
<Dr_willis> i havent used openoffice enough to even notice the effect/thing.
<fssssssssssh> and i also diddnt see such a setiting in the taskmanager
<emilsedgh> fssssssssssh: Same Items get grouped at this side too, maybe thats disabled for you?
<fssssssssssh> it is disabled
<Dr_willis> You just said you dident want them grouped...
<fssssssssssh> but thats what i want
<fssssssssssh> yes in windows i disabled grouping
<fssssssssssh> just want to say, that the style that i want, is the same that you have when you use windows and disable grouping
<fssssssssssh> =D
<emilsedgh> fssssssssssh: Right Click on your Panel, click on "configure panel", then go to "Taskbar" tab and enable it
<vzduch> bah, it's friggin' cold for July
<fssssssssssh> no emilsedgh thats not what i want :f
<fssssssssssh> i think thats just not possible under kubuntu
<emilsedgh> fssssssssssh: sorry, so how do you want it to be?
* Dr_willis has no idea
<Dr_willis> :)
<fssssssssssh> .D
<fssssssssssh> ok once again
<Dr_willis> Earlier you seemed to be upset at the NAME of the appletbuttons all beign doc1.txt doc2.txt not all 'openoffice'
<fssssssssssh> if i open (e.g.!) open office and the i open a file called yippieh.txt, i see in the taskbarwindow "yippieh.txt" but i want just to see the name of the program (open office)
<fssssssssssh> i dont want to see the name of the opened files
<fssssssssssh> i want to see the name of the program
<fssssssssssh> but not only for open office, for all programs
<fssssssssssh> just the way it is in windows =D
<emilsedgh> fssssssssssh: ok, if thats the only problem, try right clicking on OpenOffice window Title, Go to "Configure Window Behave"
<fssssssssssh> ok thanks, ill search for an appropriate option, this may take a while =D
<hunttuch> ive got a problem too
<hunttuch> . I just set up my internet connection and now I can use IRC an ping but im not able to go to any website
<hunttuch> seems that dsn isnt working yet
<arash_> hunttuch,try firefox :)
<hunttuch> ya, you r funny
<hunttuch> i cant download it.....
<BluesKaj> hunttuch, try konqueror
<arash_> not from install programs ?
<hunttuch> i do
<hunttuch> nope
<bluecode> how do I update from dapper to feisty?
<hunttuch> if dns is the problem
<hunttuch> than it should work if type in an ip schouldnt it
<arash_> bkuecode - you have to do it via whats inbetween
<arash_> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arash_> via edgy :)
<Dr_willis> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bluecode> arash_, I don't really understand... why doesn't adept show the update?
<arash_> its not from adept I think...
<arash_> or wait
<arash_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<arash_> it also contains for 6.6 to 6.10 ...
<vzduch> bluecode: afaik there's no direct upgrade path from Dapper to Feisty.. either Dapper --> Edgy --> Feisty or reinstall
<boguh> what happened to kvim?
<bluecode> thanks for the links I'll read that, if I have any problems then I'll ask again :)
<pyrotix> Can someone try visiting: http://70.48.13.214:81 ?
<genii> Dr_willis: Interesting the ubotu has startup notes for Gnome and not KDE in the kubuntu channel
<boguh> i remember some versions ago i was able to integrade vim to kate
<Dr_willis> genii,  we would need a kuboto
<keenan> Is the current release of Kubuntu 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> keenan,  theres 64 and 32bit versions
<pyrotix> keenan: depends on the arch version you dl
<Dr_willis> I see no need to use 64bit versions. at this time.
<pyrotix> doesn't the 64bit version go slightly faster if you have a supported processor?
<Dr_willis> I doubt if its noticeable.
<fssssssssssh> anyone knows how to change the color (not the size) of the font of the windowbar?
<Dr_willis> perhaps for some hard-number-crunching it may be noticeable.
<pyrotix> Dr_willis I know that 64bit unreal tournament 2004 had nearly instantaneous load times
<pyrotix> it was a tech demo though
<Dr_willis> i find it hard to belive the 64bit would affect the drive load speeds. :)
<pyrotix> it wouldn't affect hard driveload speed, but it could have affected management of RAM
<pyrotix> somehow
<pyrotix> I don't know, I didn't try it
<Dr_willis> i want PROOF! :)
<Dr_willis> "Linux - the Anti-Hype!" :)
<Dr_willis> !find gasp
<ubotu> File gasp found in binutils-m68hc1x
<pyrotix> Dr_willis: http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=19&page=3 , Linux 64 bit had the lowest number of frames per second due to immature compilers, but they said the UT2K4 demo had nearly instantaneous load times in 64-bit
<Dr_willis> nearly! thats not good enough
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> then again.. reviews are often rather.. well... inexact..
<pyrotix> true, and the load times were not timed for the benchmark
<pyrotix> anyways, can someone please try visiting: http://70.48.13.214:81 and tell me if it times out?
<Dr_willis> Egads look at that Porn!
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis watches the whole channel go there now..
<Dr_willis> Looks dead from here.
<ryaren> HI!
<ryaren> can i have a question?
<Dr_willis> You just asked one.. :) care to ask another? :P
<ryaren> :)
<pyrotix> Dr_willis, did my link time out?
<ryaren> I tried to use secondary display but my Xserver was crashed and after the reboot the system can't boot
<keenan> I keep getting this error when trying to install NVIDIA graphics drivers "
<keenan>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<keenan>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<keenan>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<keenan>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Dr_willis> pyrotix,  it was taking too long.. so i closed it. :)
<keenan> agh sry for flood
<Dr_willis> keenan,  how are you isntalling the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> and why are you not using the repository/restricted-manager to load them :)
<keenan> I'm going to terminal, logging in su and running them
<ryaren> Do u have any idea how can I fix this??
<keenan> its for an 8800
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  what video card?
<bluecode> I tried to update from dapper to edgy, the update-manager downloads some tool to do the update, then extracts it and then fails with "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<bluecode> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> keenan,  im not sure if the normal nvidia drivers in the repositories work with an 8800 or not.
<Dr_willis> keenan,  you may want to check out that 'envy' script to install the lastest from nvidia, or just try the restricted-manager tool and let it isntall the older oness from the repos.
<keenan> I downloaded them from the NVIDIA site, they were not built in
<Dr_willis> Id say try the restricted-manager first.
<ryaren> Dr_Willis: Nvidia gef 4200ti
<keenan> ok
<Dr_willis> THEN if they dont work try the  newer ones.
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  how did you confogure the secondary display?
<ryaren> but the system can't boot I think something wrong in the X configuration
<ryaren> I use the graphic interface
<ryaren> put an x to the second display box and then apply
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  thats possible. may have to restore the original xorg.conf file. assuming it made a backup in /etc/X11/
<fssssssssssh> any german speaking guy here who can help me with a noob problem with GIMP in teamspeak? (probably 2 mins)
<Dr_willis> I just normally run the nvidia config tool from the shell
<Dr_willis> sudo  nvidia-xconfig  --twinview
<NickPresta> !de | fssssssssssh
<ubotu> fssssssssssh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ryaren> Dr_willis: I think so too but I don't know how can i restore because the system can't running
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  boot the rescue/recovery mode from the grub menus.. or use a livecd.
<ryaren> yeah
<levi_> just installed ubuntu sound not working, new to linux...
<ryaren> good idea
<Dr_willis> or add a singleuser  option in the grub menus to boot that way without starting X
<Dr_willis> actually if X just isent starting/crashing - it SHOULD let you get to a shell
<ryaren> it will be so complicated for me :D
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-F1 , or similer. Or it may ask/auto-do it.
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to have read/learned linux fundamentals
<ryaren> hm.. How can I put the defaults to the xconf?
<levi__> just installed ubuntu sound not working, new to linux..
<ryaren> Is there a command to restore default settings to X?
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  proberly. :) but i cant rember it
<Dr_willis> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  if it made a backup xorg.conf you just need to copy the original back.
<levi__> dfhg
<ryaren> okay I try!
<ninHer> hi all
<aaron> Is there any way for Kmail to forward with html?
<vzduch> aaron: forward as attachment?
<keenan> You guys probably just answered this question but is there a way to turn of the exit the X server then turn it back on?  I've tried init 3, doesn't appear to do anthing.
<aaron> Inline...
<vzduch> keenan: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<keenan> thanks
<levi__> can some1 help with setting up sound card... It worked with previous ubuntu now the new release doesnt work
<Dr_willis> ubotu,  just sort of answered that.  :)
<Dr_willis> hehl
<Dr_willis> levi__,  ya did a upgrade? or clean isntall?
<levi__> i must have missed it
<levi__> clean install
<Dr_willis> that was for keenman. :)
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> try there?
<levi__> ok
<lovely> how do I find out what version of Kubuntu I have. I am trying to upgrade from dapper drake, and have just restarted
<vzduch> I still wonder why you recommend aRts & sound system.. works fine here w/o either of these
<levi__> ahh, dont have k menu (ubuntu)
<vzduch> levi__: --> #ubuntu
<levi__> trying both thnx
<levi__> for some1 that has the time and know-how
<NickPresta> lovely, type in a console: lsb_release -a
<lovely> thank you
<NickPresta> no problem
<Dr_willis> ok one of the mnore amuseing web sites ive seen in a while --> http://www.hbovoyeur.com/
<FreshPrince> hi
<FreshPrince> can anybody help me with kde?
<NickPresta> hello
<NickPresta> !ask | FreshPrince
<ubotu> FreshPrince: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FreshPrince> ^^
<FreshPrince> how can i set that i can see minimized windows on the panel
<NickPresta> the default behaviour should show minimized applications
<FreshPrince> but mine didnt show it..
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, open up the configuration panel window (right click > configure panel) and go to the Taskbar section. Do you see anything odd?
<johny> [johny()]  r the package "kubuntu-desktop" doesn't exist in my system. Any idea?
<Graham> johny: What's the problem with that?
<ryaren> Hi again from linux! :)
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_willis> I would guess a typo  - when trying to install Kubuntu-desktop
<johny> So how can i uninstall kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' is how ive done it dozens of times in the past.
<ryaren> There was a backup config file!
<Graham> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it depends on all the packages that come with kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Unless your sources.list is messed up.
<Graham> You can remove it with no problem.
<ryaren> How can I use ROOT mode in graphic mode?
<johny> ryan__: use kdesu
<Graham> ryaren: Why the hell do you want to do that?
<ryaren> for example I want to copy a file in /etc folder
<Dr_willis> ryaren,  useing the shell and 'sudo' command is the best way
<ryaren> or modify a config file
<Dr_willis> sudo cp /whatever/file /wheverever
<Dr_willis> or with an editor
<ryaren> yes but it is soo long to typing always
<Dr_willis> kdesu kate /whatever/file
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1020/kdeaw1.png
<Dr_willis> so long? egads...
<genii> ryaren The root user is disabled by default for good reason, use sudo or kdesu whenever possible instead
<Dr_willis> learn to use the <tab> key to complete names/files/dirs :)
<Dr_willis> saves time
<Dr_willis> Using the filemanager as root.. is doable.. but can be dangerous
<dcosson> dr_willis: whoa, neat, i didn't know about that feature
<Dr_willis> Linux/Bash basics. :)
<ryaren> I remember when I used Debian there was a small program like Norton Commander
<ardchoille> ryaren: It's dangerous, but the command is: kdesu -c konqueror --profile filemanagement
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'mc' as my root file manager
<ryaren> and there I can do thing as root
<ryaren> mc
<ryaren> yeah
<ryaren> thanx
<Dr_willis> Its handy
<ardchoille> mc is quite awesome
<vlt_home> Hello. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate a scroll wheel? I mean clicking and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, u see it?
<dcosson> Does anyone out there know of a decent P2P/filesharing app that blends in decently with KDE?
<Dr_willis> ktorrent
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, which version of KDE are you running?
<Agrajag`> valkut isn't exactly stable
<Dr_willis> speak to the bot.. :) heh
<Dr_willis> Ive never used it.. dont plan on it.
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Dr_willis> heh
<aaron> Is there any way for Kmail to html inline?
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, kde 3.5
<aaron> ..to Forward html inline?
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, wait
<ryaren> how can i use mc as root?
<ryaren> okay i know
<ryaren> sudo mc
<ryaren> :)
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, Version        : 3.5.7-1
<NickPresta> ryaren, `kdesu mc`
<ryaren> How can I shut down the xserver to install NVIDIA driver?
<ardchoille> ryaren: sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop   (and 'start' starts it up again)
<ryaren> thx
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, I'm running 3.5.7 and I do not see the "sort windows by desktop" sub-option. However, my settings are the same as yours and I can see minimized windows.
<ardchoille> ryaren: ryaren If you install the nvidia drivers from the repos, you don't need to stop it, just do a 'restart'
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, are you running multiple monitors or have the windows on different virtual desktops?
<ryaren> the installer ask me to shut down the x
<ardchoille> ryaren: Why are you running an installer when the drivers are in the repos?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | ryaren
<ubotu> ryaren: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryaren> what is the repos?
<ardchoille> omg
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, no they're not on different virtual desktops..
<ardchoille> !repos | ryaren
<ubotu> ryaren: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<droach> im having problems compiling my kernel can someone help?
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, I don't know what to say. Perhaps the problem lies elsewhere then. I would ask your question again and see if anyone else can offer some suggestions
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, wait..
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, which application should i add to panel that i can see minimized windows?
<ryaren> yeah
<ryaren> I know the Adpet manager
<ryaren> I installed that nvidia driver
<ryaren> but it isn't good
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, you should have the Taskbar applet
<ryaren> check this out:
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, lol i forgot to add the taskbar applet :D
<FreshPrince> it works now :D
<FreshPrince> hehe :)
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, heh. =)
<ryaren>  nvidia-settings
<ryaren> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<ryaren> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<johny> good night everyone
<ryaren> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<ryaren> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<ryaren>   Major opcode:  143
<ryaren>   Minor opcode:  3
<ryaren>   Resource id:  0x0
<ryaren> Failed to open device
<ryaren> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<ryaren>   Major opcode:  143
<ryaren>   Minor opcode:  3
<ryaren>   Resource id:  0x0
<ryaren> Failed to open device
<droach> im getting an error while compiling my kernel with dazuko
<NickPresta> !pastebin | ryaren
<ubotu> ryaren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> !baddevice | ryaren
<ubotu> ryaren: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<FreshPrince> ryaren, -> http://phpfi.com
<ardchoille> ryaren: Did you run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' and then restart x?
<genii> droach There is a good tutorial (breezy 6.10 centric but applicable) here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<droach> thats the one im using but im getting an error while compiling
<NickPresta> droach, which error(s)? Why are you compiling a new kernel?
<genii> droach If you paste the error to the pastebin website i'll have a look for you
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<droach> turning off junk i dont need like joystick and scsi im doing this for my laptop
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, i have another problem.. why i can't change the icons on my panel? i have changed the icon.. but if i click on OK, i have still the old icon there.. :(
<droach> here is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28552/
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, icons where? On the taskbar panel or on the application panel
<ryaren> so thats it
<ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28553/plain/
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, application panel and in the K menu.. :(
<genii> OK, reading pastebin
<NickPresta> FreshPrince, I right click on the icon, click on "configure APPLICATION_NAME button" and change the icon by clicking on it. It works fine for me
<ryaren> so what should i do for my nvidia driver to run perfectly
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, not working.. :(
<ardchoille> ryaren: The message you got told you two ways to proceed
<ryaren> I re-write in xorg.conf nv to nvidia but there is no change
<ardchoille> ryaren: did you restart x?
<ryaren> no:)
<ardchoille> That's why there is no change
<NickPresta> lol
<genii> droach My, dry reading there :)  I'm not seeing much in the way of what might be actually causing it however. Are you sure you got matched architectures for the dazuko sources and the kernel sources? eg: all i386 or all amd  etc
<droach> i turned all amd and apple stuff off that saw but i will check again
<genii> droach Are you using something like menuconfig or so?
<ardchoille> It continues to boggle my mind why people don't actually read the tutorials we point them to
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates his stack of unread manuals
<ardchoille> coffee.. good idea
<droach> menuconfig
<genii> ardchoille: I live on the stuff. that and pizza
<olafski> there's all sorts of wacom devices in my xorg.conf, says they're for tablet pc only, but when I comment them out my x won't start anymore.. is there a way to get rid of them?
<ardchoille> hehe
<genii> droach OK, if you can pastebin the Configure or Makefiles I'll try to see if something looks horribly amiss
<genii> Just the top level ones pls
<ardchoille> olafski: You only need to comment the three lines at the bottom: "stylus" "cursor" and "eraser"
<olafski> ardchoille: alright thanks :)
<ryaren> re
<ryaren> sooo
<olafski> ardchoille: guess I should've looked a bit harder :$
<ardchoille> lovely: :)
<ryaren> When the x started the nvidia logo popped-up
<ryaren> yeah
<ryaren> but
<droach> i have to go now ill deal with this later
<olafski> ardchoille: thanks again, that got rid of some weird device errors I had :)
<ardchoille> olafski: Yeah, that is easy to fix.. glad it's gone :)
<ryaren> The problem isn't solved! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28556/plain/
<bryan> hi everyone
<genii> droach OK, good luck with it
<ardchoille> olafski: Those errors are due to xorg trying to initialise wacom devices that you don't have.
<ryaren> I don't understand.. How can is upgrade the NV-tool version from 1.6 to 1.9
<ryaren> yeah i think so
<olafski> ardchoille: apparently :) many thanks, it didn't really cause problems but the 'warnings' so to say were kind of annoying me :)
<ardchoille> Annoying indeed.
<bryan> Ican play wma files on my pc but when I go to a web site it that uses wma to play I can not play them.  Any one got any if on this?
<ardchoille> !restricted | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> bryan: First link there should have some info about wma
<ryaren> w
<ryaren> how can i stop the xserver?
<crimsun> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ryaren> ahh
<ryaren> ok
<FreshPrince> damn..
<ardchoille> < ardchoille> ryaren: sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop   (and 'start' starts it up again)
<FreshPrince> can anybody help me?.. :( why i can't change the icons ?
<ardchoille> /etc/init.d/kdm  even
<bruno_> y a un red qui me capte? Ici Toto
<ardchoille> I'd hit the bot trigger if I knew which language that was.
<genii> To stop the X server you can also just simply do ctrl-alt-backspace
<ardchoille> genii: No, that respawns it, he wants to stop it.
<genii> Well, it respawns, yeah. If you need to do operations in between then kdm is likely better
<vlt> Hello. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate a scroll wheel? I mean clicking and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<cWolfe> where can i go for help with a hauppauge pvr-500 mce on kubuntu?
<crimsun> maybe #ubuntu-mythtv if you're attempting to use mythtv
<cWolfe> na, no plans for mythtv, i was just gonna use tvtime
<ryaren> There is a big problem in my Nvidia driver :(
<ryaren> when i restart the X
<ryaren> I don't get a command line
<ryaren> just a single cursor
<ryaren> everybody fell asleep?
<NickPresta> I'm here
<NickPresta> could you explain your problem in greater detail, please? what do you mean you only get a single cursor?
<ryaren> something like this--> _
<ryaren> when i stop X I should give somethig like this: ryaren@ryaren-desktop:~$
<ryaren> but i didn't get that
<NickPresta> When that happens, try pressing control+alt+F1 (you can use F1-F6, IIRC) and if that doesnt work, try: control+alt+F8
<ryaren> i try
<cristian> hello
<NickPresta> hello
<cristian> themes on compiz fusion?
<NickPresta> Pardon? I don't understand your question. Do you want additional themes? Do you want an explanation?
<cristian> :P a use themes
<cristian> window decoration
<ryaren> Yeah! it works!
<ryaren> so my main problem is still the Nvidia driver
<NickPresta> ryaren, all is well?
<NickPresta> ryaren, nevermind >_>
<NickPresta> ryaren, what problem are you having with your nvidia driver?
<ryaren> :)
<NickPresta> I'm going for dinner so if I don't answer ASAP, forgive me
<ryaren> Am I too much?
<ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28565/plain/
<ryaren> this is the problem
<ryaren> I think my driver isn't work perfectly and it's cause the problem of take the display to my TV
#kubuntu 2007-07-05
<ryaren> I have soo many questions hehe.. I have 2 big problems :)
<cristian> how to configure mouse logitech mx 510 buttons?
<NickPresta> cristian, is your native language English?
<cristian> no spanish
<NickPresta> !es | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NickPresta> you may find that better
<cristian> but in those channel nobody answer my question
<NickPresta> oh
<NickPresta> well, as for your compiz fusion theme problem, I cannot help with you that. I use Beryl and the Emerald theme manager is self-explanatory. As for your mouse,
<ryaren> where can i check the boot log file?
<NickPresta> cristian, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto it may provide you with some reliable information
<FreshPrince> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ryaren> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NickPresta> as for your boot files, check /var/log/ /var/log/dmesg may have information
<ryaren> so there is another big quest for me
<ryaren> the boot progress is take about 2-3 minutes for me because of some kind of winchester problem
<NickPresta> what kind of problem? specifics are helpful
<ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28566/plain/
<ryaren> okay i just pasted it
<knoppix> hey everyone.. i am having problems with wireless config in kubuntu.. is there anyone who can help me with it
<NickPresta> ryaren, okay. I do not know how to address that problem. I would save the link and repost it in a a few minutes/hours.
<NickPresta> !ask | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<ryaren> okay
<K-Ryan> Is it possible to use fluxbox with Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<phobiac> I just installed Feisty on a Dell Inspiron 1100 and the ethernet port doesn't work. Any ideas on what I can do?
<knoppix> i bought a new hp slimline pc. and it comes with inbuilt 802.11 b/g capability.. iwconfig shows two wireless interfaces.
<ryaren> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<NickPresta> K-Ryan, it is most definitely possible to use fluxbox with *buntu
<knoppix> but knetwork-manager is not able to connect to a network
<K-Ryan> Possible, I wonder if ubotu has a guide or something.
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<K-Ryan> =)
<NickPresta> heh. ubotu saves the day
<knoppix> i have tried adding stuff to the /etc/network/interfaces with the information of the wireless essid
<knoppix> and other thing.. mode.. but it doesnt seem to work
<K-Ryan> Thanks though NickPresta ;)
<knoppix> ubotu.. or NickPresta.. any suggestions.. on what else i can try
<K-Ryan> knoppix: ubotu is the information bot
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K-Ryan> Not a real person ;)
<Graham> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<knoppix> oh sorry. so can anyone tell me what else i can try
<K-Ryan> I was just making sure you realized that =P
<NickPresta> knoppix, personally, I don't know what else you can do, you may want to try asking again when the channel it is more active.
<NickPresta> Today is the 4th of July so I can imagine that a portion of this channel is busy today
<K-Ryan> Indeed
<knoppix> hmm..k.. thanks again. i am able to use the interface to scan using iwlist.. so i am guessing i should be half way there.. was just wonderin if anyone had other ideas
<ryaren> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> 2
<mal> hi
<mal> X doesn't center the screen correctly....
<mal> what can I do
<K-Ryan> Adjust it on your monitor mal
<Frederick> folks I get the following error when trying to run an application http://rafb.net/p/XMkrcv30.html any ideas?
<ryaren> re
<SteffeN> Hello everybody!
<NickPresta> hello
<FreshPrince> i neeeed heeeeeeeeelp :(
<NickPresta> !ask | FreshPrince
<ubotu> FreshPrince: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FreshPrince> NickPresta, the same problem :(
<NickPresta> oh. refresh my memory ;)
<FreshPrince> ^^
<FreshPrince> damn icon problems .. :(
<FreshPrince> i don't understand why it won't work..
<NickPresta> can you change icons on your desktop or is it only in the application bar?
<FreshPrince> i cant change them on the desktop..
<FreshPrince> damn :(
<FreshPrince> hmm..
<SteffeN> I am trying to install the 3D Nvidia driver (nvidia-glx). I installed the package with Apt Manager... BUT after I put "nvidia" in the Driver variable of xorg.conf I get only a blinking cursor after rebooting the PC. Any hints?
<NickPresta> !nvidia | SteffeN
<ubotu> SteffeN: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SteffeN> thanks
<vzduch> SteffeN: no need to reboot.. restarting the X server is done enough :)
<charles> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vishaal> hellO?
<SteffeN> also to load the driver? thanks for that info. I got a Geforece Go 7400. checking which driver i need...
<dcosson> does anyone know anything about arts?  i can't get any audio to output out of noatun or kaboodle... i think it's because arts is somehow not configured correctly
<ryaren> hehe
<ryaren> the nvtvout is working but still not perfect
<ryaren> anybody is here?
<blizzzek> somehow, after a new installation, there is neither .bashrc nor .bash-profile in my home folder... can i generate a new one?
<stone_> can anyone tell me how I can find out what Kind of video driver I have and if I have the latest updates?
<stone_> sorry, what kind of video card and latest drivers for it
<blizzzek> stone_: lspci should give you short information about devices on pci
<blizzzek> stone_: sudo lshw for further information
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<stone_> k-ryan, I think I talked to you the other day about beryl
<stone_> can you help me set it up properly?
<K-Ryan> stone_: Might of, set it up as in what?
<Sanne> blizzzek: isn't the default shell on feisty dash? i'm on dapper with bash and ~/.bashrc.
<stone_> kubuntu
<stone_> feisty
<K-Ryan> Yes... But what do you mean, install the entire thing?
<stone_> yes
<stone_> I had problems last time and then my computer froze
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<stone_> had to reinstall kubuntu
<stone_> what about my video card drivers?
<stone_> do I need to update?
<K-Ryan> Have you installed them?
<K-Ryan> Well, "set them up"
<stone_> I'm not sure if I need glx, glx-new, or legacy
<K-Ryan> Know the name of your card?
<stone_> I'm pretty sure it is nvidia MX 4000
<K-Ryan> glx
<blizzzek> Sanne: it seems this way... how can i switch to bash? i coped /etc/skel/* to my home folder now
<stone_> so...sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<stone_> is that right?
<K-Ryan> i believe that's the package name
<stone_> thanks
<stone_> brb
<K-Ryan> ;)
<ryaren> Where can I check that what winchester was identifed by the system to mount it!??
<Sanne> blizzzek: I don't know the proper way, but I guess you could change the symlink for /bin/sh back to bash. But I would be more comfortable if somebody could confirm this to be a Good Way (tm). :)
<blizzzek> Sanne:
<Sanne> blizzzek: as, I guess there's a reason the good devs switched to dash
<blizzzek> i found a forumpost with the same idea
<Sanne> aha
<blizzzek> Sanne: well.. i am comfortable with bash ;)
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
* K-Ryan waves back
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone use KBFX?
<stone_> k, installed glx through adept
<K-Ryan> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stone_> now find beryl in adept?
<K-Ryan> What's KBFX?
<Sanne> blizzzek: I read some conversation on launchapd about the switch to dash, I guess it's supposed to be more posix compliant, and also faster. But it's just what I heard, I don't know for sure.
<K-Ryan> stone_: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<ActionParsnip> KBFX is a very skinable K menu replacement that acts like the double barrel menu in  windows
<Sanne> blizzzek: in any case, you could try out to switch back to bash, and see how it goes, no? :)
<K-Ryan> Ah, well as you can tell I don't use it =)
<ActionParsnip> check it out, its pretty sharp
<blizzzek> Sanne: i will ;) there other things i got to do than learning how dash works :D
<ActionParsnip> plus you can choose your own menu button too
<stone_> do I need to restart my x window?
<Sanne> blizzzek: heh :) good luck then :)
<K-Ryan> stone_ Yep
<stone_> k
<stone_> brb
<blizzzek> Sanne: thx
<K-Ryan> ActionParsnip: I'm setting up Fluxbox right now
<K-Ryan> I burned a copy of Damn Small Linux for my old computer, and just fell in love with it
<ActionParsnip> K-Ryan: not had chancee to play with it yet
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, it's nice, huh?
<ActionParsnip> K-Ryan: is it debian based?
<K-Ryan> I meant I fell in love with fluxbox ;)
<underdog5004> ActionParsnip, based on knoppix and debian, I believe
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, lol
<K-Ryan> But yes, DSL is awesome too
<K-Ryan> And it's based on both
<stone_> not working so far
<K-Ryan> Took me forever to notice that I could enable apt...
<srbaker> heya folks
<K-Ryan> stone_ open up your terminal and punch in "beryl"
<K-Ryan> Hi there srbaker
<srbaker> how do i remap capslock ot be control?
<K-Ryan> Try your luck in System Settings > Keyboard yet?
<K-Ryan> That's just guess work, but it's a start.
<srbaker> K-Ryan: yeah; it has a list of keymaps but no option to change them that i could figure out
<K-Ryan> Hold on I'll take a look
<stone_> now I can't see my panel or anything
<srbaker> thx
<klobster> whay is there a folder "X11" in /usr/bin that links back to /usr/bin?
<srbaker> i'm having a hard time deciding between kde and gnome what i want out of a desktop
<K-Ryan> stone_ Anything at all?
<srbaker> but i think kde is certainly further along than gnome in most places
<K-Ryan> stone_: Can you see the beryl icon in the icon tray? Right click it and go to window manager, change it to kwin
<stone_> screen flashed a few times...then I lost my panel and my decorations at the top of the open windows
<K-Ryan> I had that at first too
<stone_> icon tray completely gone
<K-Ryan> Oh that too
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<stone_> restart x window again?
<K-Ryan> Yeah, don't run beryl next time
<stone_> k
<srbaker> stone_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<K-Ryan> I forgot what you do to fix that...
<K-Ryan> srbaker: Yeah I don't see anything for it either
<stone_> add some kind of repository somewhere
<sko> What is the support filesystem of Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> I'll keep looking I'm just going to restart X in Fluxbox
<srbaker> K-Ryan: i know the xmodmap way to do it, but i wan to use the gui if i can
<K-Ryan> Yeah sorry, I don't even know how to do it that way =P
<Sanne> klobster: I guess the link is for apps that expect binaries in /use/bin/X11 which are in actuality in /usr/bin on ubuntu.
<stone_> k, i'm back
<sko> is ext4 available in Kubuntu 7.04 and is ext4 better then ext3
<vzduch> stone_: still freezing issues?
<stone_> restarted just fine
<gumjo> hello, how to change kmenu button
<stone_> didn't start beryl
<klobster> sanne: wow, I must dumb today.  that is totally obvious.
<K-Ryan> Alright
<Sanne> klobster: heh, yes, I also know days like that :)
<K-Ryan> Now to find my system settings in Fluxbox..
<sko> Which is better ext3 or ext4
<vzduch> Sanne: why are you not on the German channels? :)
<klobster> and now to celebrate my independence (and let's not forget puerto ricos Dependence)
<Sanne> vzduch: sometimes I am...
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<s_v_e_n> please help with alsa -- how to set the default device for everithing including kmix and esapecially x-lite
<s_v_e_n> asoundconf  set-default-card Headset     dont change kmix and the in- and output from x-lite
<Sanne> vzduch: #kubuntu-de tends to be a little too offtopic for me, though. At least most times when I visit.
<vzduch> Sanne: I don't see a problem w/ that :)
<Sanne> vzduch: I like to seperate general chatter from the help channels... which we should do also, for that matter ;)
<K-Ryan> Anyone know where system settings is in fluxbox?
<vzduch> well, at least #kubuntu-de-offtopic exists
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  the kde system-settings menu/program ya mean?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<s_v_e_n> x-lite seemed to use oss, but I cant find any oss-tools, anyway it works with my first soundcard
<K-Ryan> I need to change my resolution and to be quite honest, I can't find it!
<airguitar> hi. i recently installed kubuntu and it detected my sound card fine. i then installed beryl and did some customisations. afterward, my sound doesn't work. amarok, xmms, and mpg123 both try to play sound files and think it's actually playing it, however no sound comes out. i checked if its muted via kmix and alsa-mixer and i set all the volumes to max. it's a laptop and it's not hardware muted. my sound works in win xp and not
<airguitar> kubuntu. is there a way to have kubuntu resetup and reinstall the sound drivers? can anyone help?
<s_v_e_n> @airgitar: normally it works with kmenu / systemsettings
<pyrotix> can someone try to connect to http://70.48.13.214:81 and tell me if it times out?
<K-Ryan> airguitar: Does it work when Beryl isn't running?
<CHINASKI> NOSTOY
<airguitar> hang on
<s_v_e_n> @protix: timeout
<K-Ryan> Hey is it still Kubuntu if I'm running it with Fluxbox? =)
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  almost.
<Dr_willis> KDE has its own sound-server however.
<BluesKaj> 'evening Gents
<Dr_willis> i run the kde kicker, with fluxbox befor.
<K-Ryan> 'ello BluesKaj
<pyrotix> Guys router question, I open ports on the router and tell it to rerout data incoming on those ports to 192.168.1.XXX . How do I know what values of XXX are my desktop?
<Dr_willis> set up a static ip on the desktop box. that way it never changes.
<Dr_willis> is what i do.
<pyrotix> ???
<K-Ryan> Muuuuch better
<K-Ryan> =)
<Dr_willis> go to the desktop machine and check? :) ipconfig/ifconfig?
<carranca_> can i set the win button as a shortcut to the kde start?
<pyrotix> Dr_willis ifconfig gives me like 6 different IP addresses starting with 192.168.1.
<Dr_willis> carranca_,  someone asked that the other day . I was thinking however the windows key is like ctrl- a meta-key
<Dr_willis> pyrotix,  you got a lot of network cards? or got vmware installed?
<pyrotix> no vmware
<pyrotix> I'll pastebin it
<pyrotix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> well, i have to say BSD isn't my cup of tea...too difficult to install for the likes of me :(
<NickPresta> carranca, you can use xmodmap or whatever you like to bind the Super key (win key) to: "dcop kicker kicker showKMenu". That should work.
<pyrotix> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ is what ifconfig returns. What address do I have to tell my router to rerout to?
<carranca_> Dr_willis, ive seen that, but somehow the M$ folks managed to do just that :P so it shouldnt be dificult
<Sanne> carranca_: it is set up as alt+f1 here, maybe you can reassign it to win key or win key + some other key.
<vzduch> didn't try *BSD in a while, but should've gotten a helluva lot easier since 4.x nevertheless :)
<carranca_> Sanne, i seen the alt+f1, but i want to change to just win and it dosnt allow me...
<BluesKaj> tried the 64bit BSD ...couldn't install  some needed xorg files... kept failing ...finally gave up
<carranca_> NickPresta is it anyway to do it inside the Keyboard & Mouse system setting?
<Sanne> carranca_: then what Dr_willis and NickPresta said should apply :)
<NickPresta> carranca_, I tried to just bind the Win key but it does not work in this GUI. I suggested xmodmap because it might let you get around this restriction
<carranca_> NickPresta ok thks :)
<SillyZ> Ive been doing some research here on different filesystem, ext2, ext3, reiserfs-v3 and v4, and xfs... any suggestions on whats going to give the best filesystem performance ?
<carranca_> im using the knetworkmanager, i hava a wifi with a pass key, so kdewallet is in charge to remember that, ive read somewhere that if you dont specify your wallet pass quick enough you are pretty much screwed :P, is there anyway to solve this-?
<dwidmann> SillyZ: I like xfs when it comes to performance
<dwidmann> ext2 is faster than ext3, but ext2 doens't have journaling so its more subject to things like corruption
<carranca_> at least how can i make that the app ask me again the wallet pass?
<dwidmann> (ext3 is basically little more than text2 with journaling)
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to for my computer to receive signals given ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ? Please help.
<charles> !resolution
<dwidmann> reiserfs can be really cpu intensive, and I never really noticed the performance to back it up, so I generally don't use it
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pyrotix> how is reiser4 in terms of fs performance?
<pyrotix> !reiserFS
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<pyrotix> !reiser4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiser4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pyrotix> !hans reiser
<pyrotix> !hansreiser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hans reiser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hansreiser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> dwidmann: I was leaning towards xfs from what Im seeing in the benchmarks Im reading
<RadiantFire> reiser4 is faster than reiserfs3, but isn't quite stable yet, at least that what the kernel devs say
<SillyZ> aye
<vzduch> I somehow doubt that you can feel the difference between ext3 and ReiserFS in the real world, at least on a home system
<RadiantFire> I'm told xfs works well for lots and lots of tiny files
<SillyZ> and considering the situation behind Hans to begin with....
<dwidmann> SillyZ: yeah, but I wouldn't use xfs on an old machine, if the machine is old, ext3 with a few perforamnce tweaks would work better
<RadiantFire> but then again, fs performance really isn't that big a deal unless you have absolutely huge disks
<RadiantFire> or need to do some kind of high throughput server
<SillyZ> Dell E1705, Core Duo 1.85ghz .... no lack of hardware here
<pyrotix> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<pyrotix> !zfs
<ubotu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<dwidmann> RadiantFire: it does make a bit of difference though, every little thing counts.
<dwidmann> sillyz: just be sure to NOT put /boot on an xfs partition, give it its own ext2 or ext3 partition
<SillyZ> grub problems with xfs and grub?
<RadiantFire> yes
<SillyZ> its an mbr installation
<RadiantFire> grub doesn't like anything that isn't ext derived
<RadiantFire> i've had trouble using it with reiserfs3 even
<SillyZ> no problems here with reiserfs / grub on kubuntu 7.04
<RadiantFire> the gentoo installation docs used to have a big warning to use only ext2 for /boot
<carranca_> im using the knetworkmanager, i hava a wifi with a pass key, so kdewallet is in charge to remember that, ive read somewhere that if you dont specify your wallet pass quick enough you are pretty much screwed :P, is there anyway to solve this-?
<Perseu_35> Ai galera, alguem sabe como instalar o aMSN
<K-Ryan> !es | Perseu_35
<ubotu> Perseu_35: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RadiantFire> carranca_ what do you mean? as soon as the pass is retrieved from the wallet, you will connect
<dwidmann> RadiantFire: if that were that serious a thing then Debian wouldn't have dropped support for ext2 altogether during its install process
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to for my computer to receive signals given ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ? Please help.
<carranca_> but for some reason the wallet isnt opening at startup
<K-Ryan> !pt | Perseu_35
<ubotu> Perseu_35: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<RadiantFire> ext2 capable sy stems can still read ext3
<dwidmann> true
<RadiantFire> carranca_: knetworkmanager has to make a request of the wallet
<carranca_> RadianFire, well it dosnt seem to be doing that :P
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RadiantFire> carranca_: have you opened the wallet manually and looked through it for your passkey?
<pyrotix> is there anything uboto doesn't know?
<pyrotix> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marko__> is there a command in shell where it list's the system info?
<carranca_> ive tried opening manually, but dont quite know the command, kdewallet kwallet and wallet dosnt work
<K-Ryan> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<K-Ryan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<RadiantFire> carranca_: the easiest way is to do something that triggers it to open
<RadiantFire> carranca_: like loging in with kopete or kmail
<marko__> does anyone know?
<dwidmann> and actually ubotu only knows what information it has been given, which means when you really need him to know something it doesn't.
<carranca_> RadianFire kopete opened but the wallet didnt
<RadiantFire> marko__: uname -a
<dwidmann> sed -e s/him/it/
<marko__> not that
<marko__> i mean like in
<marko__> windows
<marko__> systeminfo
<carranca_> RadianFire, the funny thing is the wallet is opened after i insert the key :P
<RadiantFire> hrm
<RadiantFire> carranca_: try launching kwalletmanager
<Ramon> hello.. I have an "ATX form card" installed on my linux box.. that card has 2 usb, 1 ps2 and 1 infrared.. debian recognizes the ps2 and the infrared but the usb's are not working.. what can I do?
<dwidmann> marko, which system info? There are many commands each used to show a different thing
<K-Ryan> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<marko__> dwidmann, eh forget it:D
<marko__> it's not a big deal
<RadiantFire> marko__: if you are interested, you can use kinfocenter to get a ton of information
<RadiantFire> its in system->
<RadiantFire> er, k->system
<carranca_> RadianFire, ive open the wallet and my key is in there
<marko__> RadiantFire, thank yoiu
<RadiantFire> carranca_: well, thats wierd, I'm stumped
<dwidmann> kde-hal-device-manager is also very useful for getting that information
<carranca_> RadiantFire, still i open the network manager and ask me for a key
<RadiantFire> and it doesn't ask you to unlock your wallet?
<RadiantFire> the only thing I can think of is that a config file got confused somewhere, but I can't imagine what
<marko__> RadiantFire, again thanks that was what i was searching
<marko__> :D
<Ramon> hello.. I have an "ATX form card" installed on my linux box.. that card has 2 usb, 1 ps2 and 1 infrared.. debian recognizes the ps2 and the infrared but the usb's are not working.. what can I do?
<carranca_> RadiantFire, with the wallet manager when i open the wallet it ask me for my pass, but it seems as if the network manager dosnt ask the wallet
<RadiantFire> its supposed to. It always has on my system
<RadiantFire> thats mildly annoying
<Ramon> hello.. I have an "ATX form card" installed on my linux box.. that card has 2 usb, 1 ps2 and 1 infrared.. debian recognizes the ps2 and the infrared but the usb's are not working.. what can I do?
<dwidmann> RadiantFire: you can set the password to blank, in which case, it will open the wallet automatically without a popup
<K-Ryan> How can I set it so XMMS is used by default rather than amaroK?
<zaba> is anyone from poland here?
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: You need to edit the file associations for music files.
<ardchoille> !default | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<dwidmann> k-ryan, right click on a file you want to play, go to properties, and change the application preference
<K-Ryan> Sounds good, thanks a bunch
<SillyZ> dwidmann: thanks for the info on xfs, fortunatly I have my reiserfs system backed up, and can restore it on a whim
<SillyZ> dwidmann: are you running any sata drives by chance?
<zaba> hi
<zaba> can i ask one, littlen quwstion? it can seem stupid, but i'm really newbie;)
<bryan_> how do i get my xternal usb harddrive to mount?
<dwidmann> SillyZ: yeah, all of my drives are sata
<K-Ryan> Alright, new question
<K-Ryan> How can I set Firefox to open a .pls file with XMMS
<K-Ryan> XMMS isn't listed in the box and I can't seem to find it
<K-Ryan> s/it/XMMS
<SillyZ> can you do a hdparm -tT /dev/sda for me, and gimmie the results? also which filesystem your running?
<zaba> I've just installed kubuntu 6.10. it's my first linux, i've read little about linux before... my question is: why do some applications are inaccessable in packet manager?
<SillyZ> plain old eide/udma drives I was getting around 30-35MB/sec, and with this sata drive Im only seeing about 45MB/sec
<zaba> i wanted to install wine that way, but i can't
<SillyZ> apt-get install wine
<K-Ryan> sudo of course
<SillyZ> or to be more correct sudo or kdesu apt-get install wine
<RadiantFire> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> kdesu is for gui apps
<K-Ryan> so sudo
<Solifugus> What program should I use and how do you setup an ICQ account?
<SillyZ> ah Your right K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Took me a while to figure that out too ;)
<RadiantFire> Solifugus: kopete
<K-Ryan> Solifugus: I use Kopete and it serves me well
<K-Ryan> AIM/ICQ/MSN
<RadiantFire> Solifugus: settings -> configure -> accounts
<RadiantFire> and follow the prompts
<Solifugus> RadiantFire: So I can createa new account from there?
<Solifugus> I've never had one before... never had a reason..
<K-Ryan> It will take you to the website if I'm not mistaken
<Solifugus> ok
<Solifugus> cool.. thanks..
<K-Ryan> And from there you can register
<K-Ryan> No problem
<szkodnik> thank tou very much :) i'm going to read now
<SillyZ> should i recompile the kernel on a core duo (not a core duo 2) machine, is there going to be any significant speed improvement between the standard i386 and using a Core Duo processor in the kernel ?
<K-Ryan> Pssst
<SillyZ> ie: will it take advantage of mmx/sse/sse2/sse3 ?
<K-Ryan> How do I have Firefox open a .pls in XMMS? XMMS isn't listed in the drop down box for "Open with" and I won't be looking for an executable obviously...
<Neil-> K-Ryan: I guess you could just save the .plz
<Neil-> pls
<Neil-> and open it manually..
<Neil-> Bit of a crap way I agree..
<K-Ryan> Yeah I don't really want to do that
<K-Ryan> Hmm...
<HayaBusa> need help with ICQ / Kopete.. can anyone help me out?
<K-Ryan> Ask away
<HayaBusa> I just connected to ICQ, is my first time, I am trying to add people to my ICQ from thier web site
<K-Ryan> From the ICQ website?
<HayaBusa> but eveytime i do that , a CMD.PHP wants to get downloaded. how do i add people to my kopete
<K-Ryan> I've never tried that I just add them right in Kopete
<K-Ryan> Right click the group you want to put them in
<HayaBusa> how do you add them
<K-Ryan> Then go to add contact
<K-Ryan> Pick the account, then punch in the number
<HayaBusa> i see. thanks.
<K-Ryan> No problem
<K-Ryan> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<K-Ryan> Gah
<K-Ryan> Can someone help me make a shortcut for XMMS?
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<SillyZ> right click on your kde desktop, link to application ...
<K-Ryan> I know about link to application
<ubuntu_> #maceio
<SillyZ> I dont use xmms, but I belive its in /usr/bin
<K-Ryan> But that's the part that I don't know how to do =)
<SillyZ> 2 sec ill install it
<SillyZ> right click, create new, link to application, Give it the name XMMS...  click on the application tab and in the command field type in /usr/bin/xmms  then click ok
<SillyZ> done
<K-Ryan> Thanks, I needed the path
<K-Ryan> I got to completely skip the shortcut actually.
<SillyZ> i thought it was in /usr/bin/ to begin with, then again once installed it should show up in the multimedia tab of the kde menu
<ubuntu_> Algum do Brasil aqui??
<SillyZ> heres one for ya, I found Acronis trueimage workstation for WinBlows, will backup and restore a reiserfs partition
<SillyZ> no Brasil - english (and i have a hard time with that to begin with)
<K-Ryan> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<SillyZ> thanks K
<K-Ryan> ;)
<ubuntu_> thank you
<SillyZ> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sdlvx> hey guys I have a problem and I think it's kind of dumb and I can't really find anything on the forums
<SillyZ> fire away, ill see if i can help
<sdlvx> i can't find the control center
<sdlvx> there's just System Settings
<SillyZ> Kbutton, run command, kcontrol
<sdlvx> and I'm looking for the Look & Feel -> behavior thing
<SillyZ> probably the launch feedback to get rid of the damned bouncing cursor ?
<griffjon> any compiz-whizzes in here?
<SillyZ> mmm not me
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<sdlvx> finally
<sdlvx> i got it
<sdlvx> kcontrol worked
<SteffeN> Hello everybody!
<SteffeN> Got the following problem and can't find a solution. If I start the beryl-manager i got the output (see below). Might the problem be the color depth of 32 ? How can I reduce it to 24. (if i put 24 in the xorg.conf my X won't start anymore)
<SteffeN> root@r55:~# beryl-manager
<SteffeN> root@r55:~# X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<SteffeN>   Major opcode:  147
<sdlvx> i love ubuntu
<SteffeN>   Minor opcode:  3
<SteffeN>   Resource id:  0x0
<SteffeN> Failed to open device
<SillyZ> pyrotix set the default gateway to the ip address of your router
<sdlvx> score its all set up
<sdlvx> thanks guys/girls
<pyrotix> SillyZ: what? I'm trying to open and redirect stuff from my router to my desktop, what does my router IP adress have to do with it?
<pyrotix> other than of course people sending data to it in the first place
<K-Ryan> hey everybody, ever used xcruiser?
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> Hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there!
<we6jbo> I have a question
<K-Ryan> Shoot
<we6jbo> I have a problem
<aznpridechinese> hi got a question, what does amaroK do?
<we6jbo> My network cable in my other room broke
<K-Ryan> !amaroK
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<K-Ryan> So we6jbo, besides the broken cable what's the problem?
<paknefia> !nessus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paknefia> !kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info nessus
<K-Ryan> !info kxi
<K-Ryan> !info kexi
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (feisty), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<ubotu> Package kxi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> kexi: integrated database environment for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3387 kB, installed size 10504 kB
<K-Ryan> ;)
<paknefia> thanks
<K-Ryan> You're welcome =)
<K-Ryan> !jwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<root_> hey is anyone there?
<phil_boi> Hey is anyone out there? :-(
<K-Ryan> Yeah, we're here
<jhutchins> Nah, we're all out blowing things up.
<K-Ryan> Multitasking, and chatting in 3 different channels
<K-Ryan> I am anyway
<defcon> Any good ways to optimize ram/cache consumption and free ram/cache in Ubuntu? or resources online to look into this?
<justin__> ubuntu won't play mp3's?
<we6jbo_> I can't get my wireless card to work
<wolferine> justin__, check the 'ubuntu guide'
<wolferine> has something on installing the codecs
<justin__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<K-Ryan> !wireless | we6jbo_
<ubotu> we6jbo_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> defcon: Fluxbox uses less resources and I think it's awesome
<defcon> K-Ryan, I have experimented with that but I hate the idea of manually adding items to menu's
<defcon> lazy, got allot of work 2 do
<defcon> etc
<K-Ryan> All my stuff was in here from kde
<puppetmaster> Hello Everyone
<K-Ryan> Hi puppetmaster
<puppetmaster>  IS there a way i can shutdown pc after downloading a file with wget?
<K-Ryan> defcon: And on DSL entries were added automatically for me
<puppetmaster> 
<K-Ryan> Hmm, I'm not sure puppetmaster, let's hope I'm not the only active helper in here.
<wolferine> lets hope :)
<puppetmaster>  thanks for ur reply
<puppetmaster> I hope
<K-Ryan> Sorry I couldn't help more =/
<wolferine> you could pipe the command shutdown maybe
<wolferine> but I have never tried that
<puppetmaster> Anyone knows?
<puppetmaster>  Do you know a program called wxdownload fast?
<K-Ryan> Can't say that I do
<K-Ryan> !wxdownload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxdownload - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info wxdownload
<ubotu> Package wxdownload does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<puppetmaster> I installed it
<K-Ryan> Hmmph
<K-Ryan> What is it?
<puppetmaster> and it's agreat program
<wolferine> there are alot of those in 'linux-land'
<CHINASKI> CUAK
<K-Ryan> NOSTOY
<puppetmaster>  but it closes after sometime of using
<justin__> how can you tell the ubuntu version?
<puppetmaster> Do you know any solution to that?
<K-Ryan> !version
<K-Ryan> No, never heard of that problem..
<K-Ryan> What's the program do out of curiosity?
<puppetmaster> last question
<K-Ryan> Shoot
<puppetmaster>  when I tried to istall it manually
<puppetmaster>  it gives me this message
<puppetmaster> wxWindows must be installed on your system.
<puppetmaster>                 Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<puppetmaster>                 where wxWindows libraries are installed (returned by
<puppetmaster>                 'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)
<puppetmaster>                 is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and
<puppetmaster>                 wxWindows version is 2.6.0 or above.
<puppetmaster> wxWindows must be installed on your system.
<puppetmaster>                 Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<puppetmaster>                 where wxWindows libraries are installed (returned by
<puppetmaster>                 'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)
<puppetmaster>                 is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and
<puppetmaster>                 wxWindows version is 2.6.0 or above.
<K-Ryan> Whoa whoa whoa
<wolferine> thats just rude
<K-Ryan> Don't spam up the channel like that, people get mad
<justin__> www.pastebin.ca
<K-Ryan> Use pastebin
<puppetmaster> Ssorry
<puppetmaster> wxWindows must be installed on your system.
<K-Ryan> Http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<puppetmaster>                 Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<puppetmaster>                 where wxWindows libraries are installed (returned by
<puppetmaster>                 'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)
<puppetmaster>                 is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and
<puppetmaster>                 wxWindows version is 2.6.0 or above.
<K-Ryan> Careful!
<wolferine> what an idiot
<justin__> anyone know how to tell the version of ubuntu
<puppetmaster> my keypord is crazy
<K-Ryan> justin__: Ubotu never answered?
<K-Ryan> !version
<justin__> nope
<puppetmaster> I'm very sorry
<K-Ryan> Ubotu is broken -.-
<justin__> !mp3
<wolferine> i doubt its the keyboard
<K-Ryan> there's a command that you put in the terminal to find it out
<wolferine> and sure its the user
<K-Ryan> wolferine: Don't give him a hard time
<justin__> not uname?
<SteffeN> byebye to everybody....
<K-Ryan> No justin__
<K-Ryan> I tried that and it told me "Linux" just now lol
<justin__> uname -a K-Ryan
<justin__> you get more info like that
<puppetmaster> anyone
<ardchoille> kraut: lsb_release -a  ?
<K-Ryan> Nope, that didn't give it justin__
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: lsb_release -a  ?
<K-Ryan> ardchoille: has it
<K-Ryan> * that's it
<K-Ryan> I seemed to have slipped on T there...
<justin__> yep that helped
<ardchoille> That's ok, I didn't even get the correct nick, lol
<justin__> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<justin__> gosh about went back to running windows
<ardchoille> noooo!!!
<K-Ryan> a-r-d-c-h-o-i-l-l-e
<K-Ryan> Right?
<K-Ryan> OH!
<K-Ryan> Me
<ardchoille> Yes, I was the one who messed up the nick
<K-Ryan> Called me a kraut =(
<ardchoille> No, kraut is a person in this channel
<ardchoille> tab completion bit me :)
<K-Ryan> Ah
* K-Ryan didn't know Konversation had tab completion too...
<ardchoille> I don't use konversation
<justin__> I disliked konversation
<ardchoille> irssi ;)
<justin__> I apt-getted x-chat instead
<K-Ryan> Oh, well that has it too then..
<ardchoille> the only way to fly
<K-Ryan> I use Konversation out of habit
<K-Ryan> Does irssi play noises when someone says your name?
<ardchoille> I like irssi cuz there's days at a time when I don't even have xorg running
<ardchoille> I don't know, I am hearingimpaired and don't hear noises.
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> I just like hearing a nice little "click" when people type in messages or a "ding" when someone says my name
<K-Ryan> Otherwise I forget about the chat =)
<justin__> I"m gonna install this on my works computer
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu?
<justin__> ubuntu
<justin__> ubuntu\kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Mmm
<justin__> whatever you wnat to call it
<ardchoille> K-Ryan: http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/1397/irssiyp4.jpg  irssi is in the main repo if you're interested.
<justin__> I just use the net boot cd and apt-get in my desktop
<K-Ryan> I have irssi =)
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<griffjon> I use kde-window-decorator to change the opacity of windows when I scrollmouse over the title bar, and just upgraded to fiesty from edgy and this is now causing kde-w... to crash rather annoyingly
<K-Ryan> Are you sure the package was updated with the upgrade?
<K-Ryan> Or that there is an updated package for feisty at all?
<K-Ryan> Make sure all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list read Feisty instead of Edgy
<griffjon> K-Ryan: is this advice directed at me>
<K-Ryan> All of it =)
<K-Ryan> Sorry for the confusion =p
<aznpridechinese> can anyone help me setup my sound card? i have a sb x-fi extreme
<K-Ryan> !sound
<K-Ryan> Oh that's right, ubotu is broken
<K-Ryan> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<K-Ryan> Check around in there for a start aznpridechinese
<K-Ryan> I'm not familiar with sound issues and the channel is rather quiet so while you wait you can start there
<aznpridechinese> how do i change opacity in windows decorations? i don't see a buttun for it
<aznpridechinese> thanks kryan
<griffjon> the only edgy entries are (and have been) commented out
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<K-Ryan> griffjon: What's the package for that app?
<Sloik> Greetings.
<ardchoille> ubotu is broken?
<ardchoille> That's rare.
<wolferine> i think a few ppl said it was
<ardchoille> I wasn't paying attention :(
<Sloik> !help
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> It happens every once in a while
<K-Ryan> That's why you see ubotwo
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is broken -.- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ardchoille> lag--
<K-Ryan> Yeah there we go
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ardchoille> Whomever fixed the bot, thank you :)
<K-Ryan> Umm, he's not fixed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is broken? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K-Ryan> He just lagged for that long...
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<griffjon> gah, compiz is such a little biatch
<K-Ryan> Oh there we go, catching up
<ardchoille> My connection has been laggy today too
<K-Ryan> I've got my normal 115ms
<navets> hey does anyone know how you can have a windows taskbar in ubuntu using VMware server?
<K-Ryan> Stevan, good one ;)
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure about your question though, sorry
<el_isma>  I have a proxy with only one open port (8081). I want to redirect all traffic to that port. The traffic is generated locally. Proxy's IP is 172.16.0.2. As most programs don't support proxys, I thought that maybe rerouting the packets with iptables would do the job. These ( http://paste.debian.net/32041 ) are the rules that I came up with, I'd appreciate if anyone could tell me if they'll work, or if there's another option to do this.
<pyrotix> other than of course people sending data to it in the first place
<pyrotix> gah
<pyrotix> mistype
<pyrotix> What address do I need my router to forward to to reach my desktop if ifconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28573/ ?
<we6jbo> hi
<we6jbo> I have a Netgear WG311v3 wireless card
<K-Ryan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pyrotix> Can someone please try visiting http://70.48.13.214:81 (trying to see if I can host a webserver?
<ardchoille> If you see this, it means that my webserver is working. yay!
<ardchoille> Seems to be working
<pyrotix> YAY
<pyrotix> AWESOEM
<pyrotix> aeoiurgpv}fvAbfv
<ardchoille> :)
<pyrotix> ABHA
<K-Ryan> It works ardchoille
<pyrotix> joy
<NickPresta> I assume once I installed Windows Vista alongside Kubuntu and WinXP, GRUB will be removed from the root partition?
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NickPresta> yes, thank you. I figured as much but it's always nice to hear from ubotu
<K-Ryan> Hi again NickPresta
<K-Ryan> I'm running Fluxbox =)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: YEs, gotta love the bot :)
<K-Ryan> And yeah, Windows is mean to Linux
<el_isma> recovering grub is always a PITA
<NickPresta> Hey K-Ryan. ardchoille, that bot is quite awesome, yep. I'm curious to try Vista. I just want to play around with Aero and such.
<Minataku> NickPresta: Don't
<Minataku> Everyone I've talked to has said it's a complete load
<K-Ryan> www.badvista.org
<Minataku> I mean, more so than Windows usually is
<ardchoille> Minataku: Hard to believe it could get any worse
<Minataku> ardchoille: It did
<K-Ryan> Believe it
<el_isma> ardchoille: it did
<Minataku> A lot worse
<Minataku> lol
<NickPresta> I am aware that Vista has a bad rep but I have extra space on my HDD and I got Vista for free so I might as well try it out. The worst that happens is I lose time, which I have a lot of this summer. =D
<ardchoille> lol
<Minataku> NickPresta: Don't
<Minataku> Trust me
<Minataku> You could die
<Minataku> lol
<NickPresta> lol
<NickPresta> I'll take my chances ;)
<Minataku> It's deadly bad
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Iraq is safer than Vista X3
<el_isma> XD
<NickPresta> speaking of HDD space, anything special I need to do to resize my /home partition?
<K-Ryan> Standing next to a nuclear reactor is safer
<Minataku> NickPresta: Don't do it
<Minataku> :P
<ardchoille> lol
<K-Ryan> In fact
<Minataku> If you're so hard-up to try it, use VMWare or something
<K-Ryan> An unshielded, unguarded, nuclear reactor
<K-Ryan> ...in Iraq
<RadiantFire> safer than what... curse my connecting a second too late
<K-Ryan> Vista
<el_isma> I've seen it crawl on excellent pcs...
<NickPresta> As I understand it, you cannot resize a partition while it's in use. I assume it would be fine to boot into the Feisty LiveCD, use G/QT Parted to resize /home (perhaps 6G for Vista) and then install Vista onto that newly created partition. However, my /home partition is in an extended partition - is that a problem (For Vista or Kubuntu) if I free up some space and use it for Vista?
<RadiantFire> Be prepared for Vista to nuke the mbr
<RadiantFire> all MS OS's overwrite the MBR with their own bootloader and provide no option to change
<el_isma> And if it discovers you run Linux... your whole pc or home
<RadiantFire> yes
<el_isma> it'll call the police
<RadiantFire> remember the Desolaters from Red Alert 2... they magically appear and deploy in your house
<NickPresta> RadiantFire, yes, I know Vista will overwrite grub and how to get it back.
<Minataku> NickPresta: Just use VMWare
<el_isma> NickPresta: I think Vista won't like being installed in an extended partition. It'll mess your HD
<we6jbo> How do you use superuser in Shell?
<Minataku> RadiantFire: It's more like black helicopters with colored windows and a lot of flashy bling
<Minataku> The Vistacopters
<TeraDyne> !sudo | we6jbo
<NickPresta> Minataku, I'm quite fine with attempting to install Vista. Thank you for the suggestion though. el_isma, I will do some research then.
<RadiantFire> but green radiation is so much more fun
<Minataku> And they'll crash into your house instead of land
<Minataku> :P
<TeraDyne> botlag...
<RadiantFire> NickPresta: be aware, unless you have Ultimate, or Business Premium, using it inside a VM is a violation of the EULA
<RadiantFire> however, this is somewhat offtopic for here
<NickPresta> I have Ultimate (whatever the best, most expensive one is)
<K-Ryan> RadiantFire: Running it successfully is a violation
<Minataku> Since Windows never runs successfully
<Minataku> It's never a violation
<Minataku> ;3
<inteliwasp> I am trying to mount a nfs folder, but i keep getting permission denied
<TeraDyne> Minataku: I was just baout sto say something along those lines. However, I'm preoccupied. Secret of Mana for SNES
<Minataku> Cool
<TeraDyne> about to*
<NickPresta> !ntfs | inteliwasp
<inteliwasp> isn't that windows' file system?
<NickPresta> forgive my typo
<NickPresta> !nfs
<TeraDyne> is the bot dead?
<Minataku> Yeah
<NickPresta> no idea.
<inteliwasp> it's here but not oped
<TeraDyne> Apparently...
<Minataku> It's never opped
<TeraDyne> NickPresta: You the same NickPresta as the one I see posting on GameFAQs?
<NickPresta> Actually, I've decided to shrink the Windows partition. I only use it for games and I'm only using 20/35GB
<NickPresta> TeraDyne, yes indeed. HWC 101 is my GF username ;)
<inteliwasp> NickPresta: i am following this guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#head-a01961641dbc473cbd43f296b22fabafc6c6ee69
<TeraDyne> NickPresta: Cool. I'm Yameneko594 there, though I rarely post anymore.
<Minataku> Neko :D
* el_isma hopes NickPresta doesn't end up reinstalling Windows and Linux (in that order :P )
<NickPresta> TeraDyne, I definitely remembering seeing your name.
<NickPresta> el_isma, no. I'm just going to shrink XP and install Vista on the newly created piece. My extended partition (with Kubuntu) won't be touched
<defcon> I wish to get the linux-686-smp kernel for my P4 hyperthread processor, in synaptic, it says obsoleted by linux generic, would I see a performance increase with this?
<el_isma> NickPresta: 15Gb will do for Vista? Methinks not.
<dotz> !mount
<dotz> !image
<dotz> how to mount iso files?
<Minataku> Vista needs 16GB of RAM just to crash complaining of low memory
<Minataku> har har har
<Minataku> X3
<K-Ryan> =)
<TeraDyne> dotz: the bot seems to be dead.
<NickPresta> el_isma, hmm. You're right. Why the hell does Vista need 15GB of free space for a vanilla install? Oh well. I still want to try it.
<humido_xxx> hi there
<NickPresta> hi, humido_xxx
<humido_xxx> any portuguese guy here? :D
<TeraDyne> dotz: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<Minataku> dotz: sudo mount -o loop,ro <filename> <mountpoint>
<humido_xxx> hi NickPresta
<Minataku> Or use mine
<TeraDyne> Use Minataku
<Minataku> Since I mount ISOs all the time XD
<TeraDyne> 's
<Minataku> Don't use me
<TeraDyne> I hate my laptop's keyboard
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> TeraDyne: I do that all the time
<humido_xxx> lol
<TeraDyne> I have a USB keyboard, I just haven't pulled it out yet.
<Minataku> humido_xxx: There's #kubuntu_br and #kubuntu_pt
<Minataku> I believe
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I'm trying to get my Netgear Wireless card to work
<el_isma> Minataku: You're the official ubotu today :)
<dotz> ah! thx
<Minataku> Haha
<we6jbo> but I keep getting this, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Minataku> No thanks X3
<Minataku> we6jbo: 2.6.15!?
<Minataku> That's pretty freakin' old
<we6jbo> Its not working
<Minataku> No kidding
<Minataku> There's either a mismatch or something is broken or it's already inserted
<aznpridechinese> i tried the website for the sound but there are some commands they ask me to put in that i don't think i am putting in right cuz they dont' give exact command and i don't know how to figure out what i need to type in
<Minataku> Check dmesg for more exacting info
<mefisto__> is there a webpage somewhere that lists the changes in updated ubuntu packages?
<ubotu> we6jbo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> inteliwasp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<carutsu_> there's no such seting, it does by default
<carutsu_> oops
<carutsu_> xD
<TeraDyne> Botlag reaches level 20!
<NickPresta> lol
<mordaunt> what's the usual package one needs to add to get development tools in kubuntu?
<mordaunt> i want to do some basic C stuff
<mordaunt> dev tools? something like that.. right?
<TeraDyne> build-essential is the package you want for your basic C and C++ compilers.
<NickPresta> mordaunt, build-essential is what you seek
<NickPresta> and crap. beat by 9 seconds =P
<TeraDyne> XD
<mordaunt> thankee NickPresta =)
<NickPresta> haha. you're welcome.
<mefisto__> is there a webpage somewhere that lists the changes in updated ubuntu packages?
<paknefia> hi
<paknefia> i got the problem with printing
<zondo> quetal
<paknefia> i use kubuntu feisty
<zondo> alguien que hable espaol
<K-Ryan> !es | zondo
<ubotu> zondo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> de nada ;)
<paknefia> where i can get driver for my HP LaserJet 1020?
<zondo> ok!
<K-Ryan> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<K-Ryan> paknefia: I don't suppose that helped at all did it?
<paknefia> yup
<K-Ryan> Oh okay, glad it did
<K-Ryan> I just throw those out because usually people haven't been there yet.
<paknefia> ok.. but actually i still have a problem..
<paknefia> i just install foo2zjs
<paknefia> but there is no HP LaserJet 1020 drivers
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, strange
<zeddicus> I have a HP Printer but it's only a ink jet and it was recognized fine by ubuntu feisty with no aditional drivers needed
<intelikey> where to find mcopy ?
<paknefia> there is just hp 1022 available
<paknefia> but not hp 1020
<intelikey> on a multisession data CD if you write the same file name on another session does it update the copy on the CD ?
<hitmanWilly> paknefia: maybe the 1022 drivers will work?
<linux_user400354> just recently my computer with linux started to open games in a small area surrounded by black instead of taking the entire screen. what is causing this and how can it be fixed?
<hitmanWilly> paknefia: or work well enough, at least...
<hitmanWilly> linux_user400354: the game is trying to switch res unsuccessfully, it seems. check xorg.conf and make sure the desired res is listed at the desired color depth
<droach> im getting an error while compiling my kernel with dazuko what the heck is that
<droach> any one here
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's just a little quiet
<droach> ill come back tommorow when there is more people on
<hitmanWilly> no patience with these kids...:P
<TeraDyne> XD
<hitmanWilly> wow, that dude's like right around the corner from me....relatively speaking
<TeraDyne> who?
<hitmanWilly> droach...
<TeraDyne> Just a note, I got a 100 pack of DVD-Rs at Wal-Mart for $19.00. Maybe I should burn some Kubuntu and Ubuntu DVDs...
<ubuntu> how do I mount the hard disk from a live cd?  There are files I want to save
<TeraDyne> Grr... Bot is dead again.
<TeraDyne> ubuntu-bound: You can find info on mounting paritions here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount?highlight=%28mount%29
<ubuntu-bound> thank you
<TeraDyne> No problem.
<ubuntu-bound> and I was on that site, too.  How'd I miss that?  well, thanks again.
<TeraDyne> now this is botlag: I use two bot triggers at [22:25]  and [22:42] , and I don't get responses until [22:48] . XD
<arun> Hello, people
<Dr_willis> TeraDyne,  batteries are running low.
<TeraDyne> Dr_willis: Apparently...
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> slow tonight...
<arun> Which KDE themes/styles do you guys use? Which are your favourites?
<TeraDyne> Lazy bot. Just wants to eat instead of work...
<crash_> lol
<Bokanov> How do I go about acquiring libc header files?
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis, what's up?
<hitmanWilly> Bokanov: maybe the glibc-dev pkg? if there is one.
<TeraDyne> !find glibc-dev
<ubotu> Package/file glibc-dev does not exist in feisty
<hitmanWilly> guess not :P
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  fireworks.. and building a birdcage
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Still got the parasites
<Minataku> I mean guests?
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Minataku> Heh
<we6jbo_> hi
<Dr_willis> and of course the wife has these OTHER projects for me to do at the same time.
<arun> What's Domino?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'll be waiting for those Amigas forever thanks to them! XD
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Dr_willis> I did at least get the garrage cleaned a little today
<we6jbo_> I can not find my wireless router with Wireless assistant
<Minataku> That's good
<HentaiXP> how to setup VLC to open all the files for the restricted formats?
<arun> Doesn't VLC install all the required packages automatically?
<RadiantFire> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejortegau> hey guys... for kubuntu, do you recommend beryl or compiz?
<RadiantFire> well, beryl no longer exists as a seperate entity
<ejortegau> but i see that there are both families of packages for 7.04...
<HentaiXP> how to setup VLC to open all the files for the restricted formats?
<lovely> hello
<RadiantFire> HentaiXP: you can set file associations in Konqueror using settings->file associations, but there is no magical way to set VLC for all restricted formats
<HentaiXP> aight
<RadiantFire> HentaiXP: if you have the correct codecs installed the default should work fine
<RadiantFire> i.e. libxine1-ffmpeg and w32codecs
<lovely> I am having trouble with my upgrade for dapper to edgy, xfonts,
<HentaiXP> sorry ubuntu doesn't install them
<ejortegau> RadiantFire: would you recommend compiz?
<RadiantFire> I stay away from that stuff, it still causes problems for me... I'm gonna sit happily until KDE 4.0 comes out with built in compositing
<keenan> How can I use a resolution higher than 1024x768?
<robotgeek> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ejortegau> RadiantFire: i read somewhere it was not going to happen... at least not on 4.0. maybe 4.1 or 4.2
<RadiantFire> ejortegau: I dunno, there are videos of it working on youtube
<dustin> just bought an hd-dvd player
<ejortegau> hmmm, will check that then
<RadiantFire> ejortegau: basically, compiz in feisty is flakey
<RadiantFire> ejortegau: if you must have something now, look into Compiz Fusion
<Dr_willis> egads.. yet another name change?
<RadiantFire> but that is, once again alpha...
<Dr_willis> they all have been alpha! :)
<RadiantFire> beryl & compiz merged, so they came up with anew name
<robotgeek> yeah, i had issues with that too. it was nice, but too unstable
<Dr_willis> I rember why i am just not using the stuff.
<RadiantFire> I know... its one of those things that will never be serious... which is why I'm waiting patiently for kwin-composite
<Dr_willis>  i sort of liked that Mandriva-Mettiss (metiss?) mettis? Demo/live cd.
<Dr_willis> had some nice useable eyecandy addons. tht dident need a SLI8800 setup. :)
<robotgeek> metisse desktop?
* hitmanWilly likes 3ddesktop, nice and light, plus a little eye candy to boot
<RadiantFire> yeah, they did a subtle, neat effects
<RadiantFire> mandriva does good work
<RadiantFire> its a shame the distro seems to have suffered lately
<Dr_willis> 3ddesktop? thats just a fancy task switcher. I thought
<Dr_willis> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HentaiXP> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<HentaiXP> ..........
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: its a 3d desktop switcher is all, but runs under any WM
<hitmanWilly> that's all i really ever used beryl for, all the other stuff got annoying
<TeraDyne> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<TeraDyne> Beryl... *shudder*
<TeraDyne> Beryl made my KDE desktop almost unuseable. I like some eyecandy (It's why I use KDE over GNOME), but I'd rather not sacrifice speed for it...
<hitmanWilly> well, kde is a bit bulky to begin with, then throw beryl over that, yeah, its gonna eat some resources
<TeraDyne> To make it worse, I'm using a 3 year old laptop. 2.14 GHz AMD XP 2200+ M with 512MB RAM and 64 MB of that shared for VRAM.
<TeraDyne> Try running Bery on top of KDE on that, and you'll go nuts at the hit it takes in speed.
<RodSteel> anyone know how to get open office to import the new ms docx format?
<RodSteel> i imagine there's a plugin somewhere but i can't find it
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel: no, i doubt it, MS proprietary crap...
<TeraDyne> RodSteel: I don't think there is one yet.
<ejortegau> is that thing xml based as well?
<hitmanWilly> its an xml wrapper around a proprietary code blob
<TeraDyne> ejortegau: A MS closed-source XLM, but yes. They call it OpenXML, IIRC.
<TeraDyne> XML*
<TeraDyne> XLM could be right. eXtra Lakes of Money...
<RodSteel> yes.. it's xml
<ejortegau> hmmm, does that make it easier to import it's documents or just about the same crap?
<Dr_willis> How about that new OpenXXX format? :)
<RodSteel> kubuntu opens it as a zip
<TeraDyne> Dr_willis: XD
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel: all it is is rendering instructions for the code blob as far as i can tell
<lovely> I seem to have lost, or not had, the  usr/lib/X11/fonts file and all of its ingrediants in my upgrade from dapper to edgy. is there an easy way to rectify this?
<RodSteel> yes, i think that is correct but is there any way i can compile it together into a coherent, formatted document?
<K-Ryan> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel: probably not...at least not yet, or at least without ms office
<TeraDyne> Cool. I seem to have found a nice little Linux guide site.
<RodSteel> teradyne, where?  i'm always up for learning more
<TeraDyne> http://www.linuxhelp.net/
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel: like i said, ms doesn't like to share their file formats, so you have to buy office from them
<hitmanWilly> or at least hack around it :)
<RodSteel> hitmanwilly, ah well, i can open the text but i just can't compile it with the formatting.  the students will just have to quit sending me documents in this stupid vista format
<godlkwrth> lovely: can you verify that they're still there?
<RodSteel> god, vista is such crap
* TeraDyne has a copy of MS Office 2003 Pro due to college. Doesn't use it anymore...
<RodSteel> drove me to linux in fact.  how awful
<RodSteel> i've got office xp around
<ejortegau> RodSteel: tell your students to send you PDF... if they as how to create a PDF, give them a D on their assignment :D
<hitmanWilly> RodSteel: tell them to use odf, it should be usuable under ms office if they really need to use that, or OO.o
<TeraDyne> I left that college, too.
<RodSteel> i find open office to be as good or superior..
* Dr_willis perfers Troff
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> or .txt :P
<TeraDyne> or no extention...
<hitmanWilly> true, the .txt was for simplicity's sake :P
<TeraDyne> and so windows users could open it with notepad. XD
<hitmanWilly> a real linux user shouldn't need anything but vim :P
<hitmanWilly> j/k
<TeraDyne> or nano, if they're a newbie. VIM still rules, though.
<godlkwrth> ed
<godlkwrth> heh
* hitmanWilly still likes nano for simple stuff
<Minataku> I'm very experienced and I love nano
<hitmanWilly> or echo and cat cmds :P
<Minataku> vi is excessive
<K-Ryan> I liked Kate at first
<K-Ryan> And now use nano always
<K-Ryan> <3 terminal
<TeraDyne> echo + tee
<RodSteel> i've been working on vim - it's quite a new concept for me.  i have essentially zero programming experience but do use syntax quite often for stats (stata)
<Dr_willis> fte rules. :)
<K-Ryan> ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<K-Ryan> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<K-Ryan> What's wrong? =/
<hitmanWilly> vim is nice for coding what with syntax support
<Dr_willis> do like it says.
<Dr_willis> :)
<godlkwrth> auto isn't an fs type?
<K-Ryan> Someone suggested putting in auto
<Dr_willis> specify the filesystem type
<K-Ryan> I don't know what it is
<K-Ryan> It's a floppy
<godlkwrth> try vfat
<Dr_willis> or fat
<godlkwrth> or msdos
<K-Ryan> wrong fs type on both
<Dr_willis>  try fdisk -l /dev/fd0 :)
<godlkwrth> lol? ntfs?
<Dr_willis> I ainbt used a floppy in ages
<K-Ryan> Doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Minataku> I use them constantly
<TeraDyne> XD
<Minataku> Also
<K-Ryan> I guess that'll do it, won't it?
<Minataku> file -zrks /dev/fd0
<Minataku> That should give info on it
<Minataku> But I highly recommend disktype
<Minataku> !info disktype
<ubotu> disktype: detection of content format of a disk or disk image. In component universe, is optional. Version 9-1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 136 kB
* Minataku nods
<K-Ryan> PC formatted floppy with no file system
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<K-Ryan> What can I do about that?
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Try disktype
<Dr_willis> whats supposed to be on it?
<K-Ryan> I wanna try putting this on there
<K-Ryan> http://featherlinux.berlios.de/download.htm
<Minataku> PC formatted floppy w/ no filesystem usually arises from using a utility to low-level format a floppy
<K-Ryan> The boot image
<Minataku> Then not putting a filesystem on it
<Minataku> Or using it for raw storage
<K-Ryan> Minataku: No idea, lemme try a new floppy =)
<Minataku> K-Ryan: It's fine
<TeraDyne> Anyone watch the video of the Kubuntu talk at aKademy?
<Minataku> You could use dd to image onto it
<K-Ryan> dd?
<TeraDyne> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<K-Ryan> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeraDyne> XD
<Minataku> man dd
<Minataku> It's a core utility
<K-Ryan> Ah
<Minataku> You have it, trust me
<Minataku> And if you don't, you've got a problem
<K-Ryan> I've got it
<TeraDyne> I don't know why, but "man dd" looks like someone giving two thumbs up...
<Minataku> That'd be more like "b man d"
<Minataku> Or even better
<Minataku> b 'v' d
<Minataku> Oooh
<Minataku> b_'v'_d
<Minataku> :D
<TeraDyne> best linux joke ever > "touch man"
<K-Ryan> I'm going  to need you to tell me more or less the command I'll need
<Minataku> sudo dd if=<filename> of=/dev/fd0 bs=512
<K-Ryan> alright, thanks =)
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> The bs part is important
<Minataku> It's what makes a 3 minute write into 25 seconds
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> Umm
<K-Ryan> I forgot, there's something on the floppy
<K-Ryan> How would I clear it?
<Minataku> In that case
<Minataku> You want to keep it?
<Minataku> Or is it trash?
<K-Ryan> Trash
<Minataku> If it's trash, just run the dd
<Minataku> It overwrites EVERYTHING
<K-Ryan> input/output error
<Minataku> Well, provided the image matches the disk size
<K-Ryan> 25+0 records in
<K-Ryan> 24+records out
<K-Ryan> 12288 bytes (12kB) cpied, 1.3.... seconds, 0.1 kB/s
<Minataku> Hm
<hitmanWilly> or just dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/fd<X>
<Minataku> No
<hitmanWilly> to clean it out
<Minataku> That won't work
<Minataku> if=/dev/zero
<Minataku> /dev/null returns an immediate EOF when read
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah, duh...
<TeraDyne> wow. A lot of people left the server at one time.
<Minataku> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hitmanWilly> netsplit
<TeraDyne> Ah. didn't even think about that being the case...
<K-Ryan> I'm going to try another floppy...
<Dr_willis> It was an attack of the Krab People!
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> It's just kind of hanging
<Dr_willis> what are ya even trying to do with this floppy?
<K-Ryan> http://featherlinux.berlios.de/download.htm
<K-Ryan> I'm on a huge project to make my old computer work
<K-Ryan> Oh hey!
<K-Ryan> It worked on this floppy =)
<K-Ryan> Now to go see if I can do anything of use
<Dr_willis> Heh - how OLD are those floppies? "_
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> oooooooold
<K-Ryan> As old as the computer
<K-Ryan> And the computer is 10 years or so
<Dr_willis> Heh.
<Dr_willis> I got a stack of old little hd's in the basement. :)
<Dr_willis> I need to set up a PuppyLinux box or 2.
* TeraDyne has an ancient Packard-Bell Legend VIII with DOS 4
* K-Ryan is willing to take old boxes, not cardboard
<Minataku> Cool
<Minataku> I collect computers :D
<K-Ryan> My friend's dad does that and does nothing with them I'm pretty sure
<K-Ryan> I should just pay a visit to him
<Minataku> Send me some
<TeraDyne> Oh, and IIRC, it even has Word Perfect 1.0
<Minataku> XD
<K-Ryan> Well he collects them
<K-Ryan> So I think it's for some kind of a reason
<Minataku> I have a Toshiba T1200
<Minataku> PC/XT Compatible laptop
<Dr_willis> I saw a Couch made out of APPLE GS cases once.. :)
<K-Ryan> But he let his son and me tear like 3 of them apart
<Dr_willis> MacSE fish tank..
<K-Ryan> Not that we tore them apart
<K-Ryan> We were ambitious and then just never kind of put them back together
<Minataku> Ah, the old compact Mac fishtank project
<Dr_willis> Take apart hard drives.. You get some nice shiny disks, and some really strong Magnets
<Minataku> I have a working compact Mac
<K-Ryan> Magnets?
<K-Ryan> I thought magnets were bad around computer stuff?
<Dr_willis> In the HD's theres 1 or 2 real real strong ones.
<lovely> godlkwrth: the fonts?  I have three. 2 in /usr/share... and one in /sys/module, but the /sys/moduale is 0 bytes
<K-Ryan> For that reason I guess?
<Dr_willis> i think they are like to park the heads when power goes off.
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> They control the heads
<Minataku> It works kinda like a stepper motor
<K-Ryan> I'll have to check for the magnets next time
<Dr_willis> ones i saw dident have any wires.. they were about the size of your fingernail.,  they were perment magnets.
<Minataku> Except in a linear fashion
<Minataku> The magnets don't have wires
<Dr_willis> THey hold about 20 sheets of paper on the fridge! :)
<K-Ryan> Okay well I'm going to screw around with the floppy
<K-Ryan> brb
<Minataku> There's a coil of copper wire on the back of the head arm
<Dr_willis> We had some real real real kicking "linear" motors on machines at work.. 1x3 inch magnets that could really HURT when they snaped to somthing.
<Minataku> Heh
<lovely> the magnets are niobium or some such
<Dr_willis> THose things hold about an INCH+ of paper to the fridge
<Minataku> Yeah, and can easily crush you dead
<lovely> check out www.wondermagnents.com for som
<Dr_willis> Thats how ya measure magnet strenght right! how many of your Kids drawings they hold to the Fridge.
<Minataku> You gotta be really, really, really careful with super powerful magnets
* Dr_willis eats them.
<Minataku> That'll kill ya too
<Dr_willis> :) There was a recall on some kids toys that had magnets in them the other day
<lovely> how bout a one inch sphere thatle break a thumb if yer not carefull
<lovely> magnent
<Minataku> Or the ones Jamie used on Mythbusters
<Minataku> The slighest error and BAM
<Minataku> Your hand or whatever got between the magnet and metal is pulp
<lovely> missed that one
<Minataku> I think it was "Crimes and Mythdemeanors 1"
<Dr_willis> these came in a 'row' for the motor to move with.  like a bunch of domonios laid out to a metal sheet.
<lovely> so far quicksand is one of my favorites
<Dr_willis> accidently set it down on a 1IN thick steel table... DOH!
<Dr_willis> took forever to unstick it.
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> 2+ people and prybars to get it up.
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> Industural!
<Minataku> Then it's stuck to the prybar instead ;3
<Dr_willis> Maganizized my Prybars
<Dr_willis> and Caused Sterility!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<Minataku> The only way a magnet would cause sterility is if a certain very sensitive part happened to get caught between
<Minataku> XD
<lovely> ouch
<K-Ryan> Umm
<K-Ryan> A boot image only contains what you need to boot right?
<K-Ryan> Nothing beyond that?
<lovely> anyone know why fonts would be lost in an upgrade, or more importantly how to fix them
<K-Ryan> Well you wouldn't really fix them, you'd just need to get them again
<K-Ryan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ejortegau> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ejortegau> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejortegau> :d
<K-Ryan> Psst
<K-Ryan> A boot image is for booting only isn't it?
<lovely> right, so them adept could be used yes?
<lovely> and is it nessasary to fix that before continuing on to fiesty?
<K-Ryan> No I just for some reason thought that the OS was on the floppy
<K-Ryan> I'm too tired -.-
<ejortegau> K-Ryan: what are you trying to do?
<K-Ryan> I'm screwing around with my 10 year old computer trying to turn it linux only
<K-Ryan> Right now it's nothing
<K-Ryan> And barely working
<ejortegau> hm
<ejortegau> did you try dsl?
<K-Ryan> But for the most part I have it under control
<K-Ryan> Well that's the thing
<K-Ryan> I put in the DSL disc and on boot it said something
<K-Ryan> Hold on let me find it..
<lovely> what about knopix
<ejortegau> ok
<K-Ryan> Isolinux: Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it... isolinux: failed to locate CD Rom device: boot failed
<K-Ryan> lovely: It's 10 years old ;)
<K-Ryan> But the thing about the CD is that it works on this computer, and another one
<ejortegau> K-Ryan: what kind of hw do you have there? is it a standard IDE cdrom?
<K-Ryan> Umm?
<K-Ryan> I guess
<ejortegau> K-Ryan: well, sounds like isolinux is not smart enough to access the cdrom and boot the kernel... so i'm wondering if you have some non standard hardware
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<K-Ryan> The CMOS battery is dead right now though
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Try NetBSD
<ejortegau> try minix ;)
<K-Ryan> I'm going to try and put Fluxbuntu on it
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> NetBSD is a better choice for low-resource systems
<Minataku> Though 1997 is fairly recent enough
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Try Smart Boot Manager
<TeraDyne> Minataku: Slackware!
<Minataku> It can bypass bogus BIOSes and boot CD-ROMs
<K-Ryan> Smart Boot Manager?
<ejortegau> i don't think you want to try to run any fully XFree86 /  Xorg based recent distro... it will be too slow, even running TWM... you need something ligther, or and old distro
* Minataku nods
<Minataku> Uh
<Minataku> ejortegau: Wrong
<ejortegau> how so?
<Minataku> I run Debian testing on a P166 w/ 80MB RAM
<Minataku> A little slow, but works just fine
<Minataku> Even Firefox
<ejortegau> well, from my experience, it sucks
<ejortegau> though maybe you are more not as impatient as i am
<Minataku> Let me guess, you have to have the latest stuff and it has to do everything immediately >:P
* TeraDyne remembers reading somewhere that they got WinXP running on a sub 100 MHz machine
<ejortegau> Minataku: well, i just got my laptop a month ago or something :)
<ejortegau> so it runs pretty decent
<TeraDyne> probably ran like a brick, though.
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Sorry, I have little patience for those who have none for older tech XD
<TeraDyne> Timing = win
<ejortegau> it always runs like that if you install more than 4 programs...
<Minataku> Here's a tip
<Minataku> A real-time preemptible kernel is EXCELLENT
<Minataku> Especially set to 1000Hz timing
<Minataku> The performance boost is incredible
<K-Ryan> Wish me luck with my CD burner
<K-Ryan> It's crapping out lately
<ejortegau> hmmm, i wonder how's kubuntu's default kernel compiled
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: That's why I have an external DVD burner. Really handy if your internal burner dies.
<K-Ryan> It's just as good as an external crapping out though
<K-Ryan> It's my luck
<K-Ryan> Really
<Minataku> ejortegau: Probably badly
<ejortegau> HAHAHA
<K-Ryan> In another half hour I'll be able to use my other computer though...
<K-Ryan> Well, my brother's computer
<K-Ryan> He's not allowed up past 2am =)
<ejortegau> too bad there's no config under proc either on this kernel...
<ejortegau> any decent application to view network usage?
<ejortegau> like a graph or something like that?
<Minataku> Tired -o-
<K-Ryan> I'm tired too =(
<K-Ryan> I don't want to go to bed until I get this working
<K-Ryan> Which could mean pulling an all nighter
<K-Ryan> If I need that damn battery...
<K-Ryan> I just realized I didn't shave this morning
<K-Ryan> Well, yesterday morning
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: i take it you noticed some stubble around the bikini area?
<K-Ryan> Errrr, my lip...
<crimsun> what the
<Minataku> Haha
<crimsun> did I walk into teen chat?
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough.
<Daisuke_Ido> (not touching that one with a ten foot pole)
<morph_> hailz
<K-Ryan> Wow
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun: i ocassionally feel the need to lighten the mood.  it's not often and it doesn't last long, so you can get back to shaking your cane at kids walking across your lawn.
<K-Ryan> Download was going at a whopping 4Mb/s just now
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you and goodnight.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Win
<Minataku> XD
<crimsun> stupid younguns.
<morph_> is there a nice clock app for either kiba dock or beryl or kde?
<K-Ryan> That's Mr. Youngun to you sir
<Daisuke_Ido> i prefer to be called Bill S. Youngun, Esq.
<crimsun> mister?  To a person on IRC?  Riiight.
<K-Ryan> Esquire? Hahahahhahah
<K-Ryan> =)
<Daisuke_Ido> (bill s. preston, esquire.  catch up on early 90's cheese :D)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'ma head to sleep
<Minataku> Night
<K-Ryan> Night Minataku
<K-Ryan> Wish me luck =)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm off too
<Minataku> Good luck :3
<Daisuke_Ido> no clue what the problem is, but here's hoping you don't blow anything up.
<K-Ryan> See ya' Daisuke_Ido
<K-Ryan> Thanks =)
<morph_> anyone have advice?
<K-Ryan> I don't, it's always been the default clock for me
<K-Ryan> With a little bit of coloring here and there for added spiffyness
<morph_> cool
<twosouls82> good morning :)
<morph_> well im glad i have kiba and beryl working now
<K-Ryan> Good morning twosouls82
<K-Ryan> 1:47 in the morning =)
<morph_> guess i can use the default clock for now aswell
<twosouls82> wow :) I better get back to bed if it's still that early
* K-Ryan is a New Yorker
<twosouls82> K-Ryan: I forgive you
<twosouls82> =)
<K-Ryan> =P
<K-Ryan> Well I'm going to go screw with my other computer for the last time of the night
<K-Ryan> Wish me luck and I'll see you guys tomorrow, errr, later
<twosouls82> good luck K-Ryan, be nice to it :)
<K-Ryan> =P
<K-Ryan> Thanks, see ya'
<sx66> how do you add the battery, and wifi back to the panel?
<t1n0m3n> is there anyone that could help with connecting to an 802.11a network?
<knoppix> hey everyone.. i recently bought a hp slimline desktop with integrated 802.11 a/g wireless. I installed kubuntu and when iwconfig, i can see wmaster0 and wlan0 which supprt scanning. iwlist lists the essid correctly, but when i try to iwconfig and then dhclient for that network, I do not get an ip. I know the network is working because I could get on it from Vista and from my other laptop which runs linux. So I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what
<knoppix>  I could try
<t1n0m3n> I have a Cisco 1200 AP with dual radios, I can connect to the B radio, but not the A radio
<t1n0m3n> I have another HD with Windows XP on it, and it can connect to both A and B networks fine
<t1n0m3n> I tried setting the mode manually with iwpriv eth1 set_mode 1 and iwconfig eth1 channel 44 with no success
<t1n0m3n> I am running 7.04 and an Intel 3945 card
<knoppix> can anyone help me the issue?
<knoppix> well thank u all.. i guess i will try again later..
<t1n0m3n> are you using a wpa_supplicant or WEP?
<knoppix> it is an open network
<t1n0m3n> what is your dhcp server?
<knoppix> i am using dhclient.. if that is what u r asking
<t1n0m3n> what is supposed to hand you your IP address?
<t1n0m3n> like a router or something?
<knoppix> well the dhcp server would be the router.. we have the network for the whole building
<knoppix> but if u know the essid.. isnt that all u need to know?
<knoppix> the gateway has an ip
<knoppix> i know that
<t1n0m3n> You are connecting, but not getting an IP right?
<knoppix> well i am able to scan using iwlist, but when i try dhclient, i do not get an ip
<knoppix> it says no leases..
<knoppix> available..
<knoppix> but if i boot into vista. I am able to get an ip
<t1n0m3n> I would look on your dhcp server to see if:
<t1n0m3n> 1. You are out of leases
<knoppix> I am not. because i get them from Vista.. right
<knoppix> ?
<dotz> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<t1n0m3n> 2. The DHCP server is assigning a lease but you aren't getting it
<t1n0m3n> 3. The DHCP is not seeing the request
<t1n0m3n> You could also install wireshark to watch the requests
<knoppix> ok.. I dont think I can look at the dhcp server, coz it is like an isp which offers internet to the whole building. I guess I would have to call them
<knoppix> but i can try wireshark
<betty> hi
<knoppix> thanks for the help. I will try some other things and maybe get back here if they dont work... hehe .. .thanks again
<t1n0m3n> hmm, did you set up the wireless or did the building?
<betty> hi
<t1n0m3n> looking for some wireless help
<Darkrift> anyone here know about getting a pocket pc to sync with linux?
<Darkrift> i have some software i tried, but having probs troubleshooting it
<rearl> anybody familiar with playing Enemy Territory on Linux?
<rearl> anybody familiar with playing Enemy Territory on Linux from id software?
<rearl> bye
<angellama> hi!!, spain channels???
<Hobbsee> !es | ag3r
<ubotu> ag3r: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aznpridechinese> anyone here able to help me install my soundblaster soundcard?
<balaji> hi friends how does one use gcc
<balaji> i want to write some normal C programs for practice purposes
<balaji> or say learn C
<Daisuke_Ido> man gcc :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you're better off googling for tutorials though
<HentaiXP> screw C
<HentaiXP> C++ FTW
<balaji> ok so the programs which would normally run in turbo c/c++ wont run here?
<balaji> ok so the programs which would normally run in turbo c/c++ wont run here?
<tmbg> we heard you the first time
<kraut> moin
<aznpridechinese> can someone please help me install my sound card driver?
<dotz> hi can i use sed to change strings inside a script?
<dotz> like i got a name = dotz , can i sed $name ?
<Arthea> HI
<Arthea> is there a way to solve a missing driver for my ISDN usb modem while searching for atlantisland A01-IU1 linux drivers on google doesn't show any result ?
<Arthea> like ...is there any workaround to make it work pls ?
<dotz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dotz> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> how to mount image????? iso files
<crocodile> dotz - try google man
<crocodile> not to be a dick but its a realy easy one by googling exactly what you asked
<[nige] > hey all
<[nige] > Can anyone tell me how to get a script to start everything I login ?
<[nige] > I have stuck it in /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<[nige] > but it doesnt seem to start it
<rojo> Hi, I ran out of diskspace, I deleted loads of suff, emptied the bin but still kde wont start....any ideas?
<dotz> i'm encoding something on a duo core cpu.. in top it shows cpu1 is almost 99% where cpu 0 is about 20%
<dotz> how do i run another encoding on the cpu0?
<DarkWizdom> is there any program to scan for shared folders in lan?
<waylandbill> DarkWizdom: smb4k
<DarkWizdom> thanks :)
<Gunz> jj
<aznpridechinese> yay i'm so proud of myself right now, i got my sound card driver installed without help from anyone! =)
<aznpridechinese> i accidently closed the file view etc bar on my kopete how do i enable it again?
<gindo> halo
<gindo> anybody know how to remastering kubuntu ?
<dotz> help, i accidently created a file called -dvddevice .. i try to rm -dvddevice but can't
<dotz> even with ''s and ""s
<dotz> how to remove
<ryaren> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<galorin> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and xfce has started launching applications when I put in a CD/DVD/USB,and I don't want it to do that.  How do I stop it?
<dee> hello
<galorin> hello dee
<dee> m/36/canada
<Darkrift> lol
<galorin> sorry,I don't swing both ways
<galorin> besides my wife'd kill me
<Darkrift> not sure anyone in here will care about your asl
<threebl9mice> blue
<Darkrift> yellow
<galorin> fuscia
<threebl9mice> green ...no red... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<threebl9mice> what is the average air speed of an african swallow
<threebl9mice> ??
<gindo_halow> halow
<galorin> 9.8metres per second squared when dead
<threebl9mice> so whats happening tonight?
<threebl9mice> ha ...watch python?
<galorin> I'm trying to figure out how to stop applications from launching when I put in acd/dvd/usb
<Darkrift> im trying to figure out how to get my damned dell axim to connect
<threebl9mice> I'm trying to figure out how tim the magician did that boom thing.....
<threebl9mice> is every one behind the curb onthis linux thing
<threebl9mice> ??/
<karthikp> Just how do I get compiz working on kubuntu?
<karthikp> About once every month, I try to get it working, but I get missing window borders and basically, it looks like compiz crashes silently.
<karthikp> And I go back to sweet old kdm.
<ryaren> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryaren> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<karthikp> And sudo apt-get remove --purge --die,evil creature,die! compiz-kde
<galorin> I've never used beryl or compiz, but I don't use my main linux box in that way.. why would you want to use beryl/compiz anyhow?
<threebl9mice> I'm watching third watch
<karthikp> @galorin: Yeah, I see what you mean. Kubuntu looks really cool, but like I said, about once a month, the temptation of the wobbly windows gets too strong to ignore...
<karthikp> So, it's time to howl at the moon and try to get wobbly windows in kubuntu.
<Darkrift> kik
<Darkrift> lol*
<galorin> Have you tried sabayon livecd?It'llgive you your wobbly window fix,and not fsck your PC
<karthikp> Only it never works and I wake up far from home with no memory of how I spent the night.
<karthikp> So, that's like "insert cd, boot up, wobble windows, reboot, get back to work"?
<galorin> yep
<karthikp> Sigh.
<karthikp> KDE4 has neato effects. Didn't hear nothing about wobbly windows, but neato effects, nonetheless.
<galorin> if there was a way of getting 3d in an emulated or virtualised environment then that'd be another way to go.
<karthikp> And of all distros, kubuntu 7.10 will come out like four days BEFORE it.
<Darkrift> i thought vmware was free
<galorin> backports or compile from source...
<galorin> vmware doesn't do 3d.. I don't know of any virtualising software that does
<Darkrift> i didnt say anything about 3d
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> i was trying to install itand it says i need to purchase it
<galorin> vmware player is free I think.
<karthikp> It's the nature of this problem - it's not life threatning. Just this itch and surgery (compile from source. etc) sounds like overkill.
<Darkrift> i just need somethign to install xp on so i can sync my pocket pc
<galorin> itcan be done with vmware player.  qemu would do as well, but haven't looked at it in 6 months
<galorin> usb might be a problem
<Darkrift> id hope not
<Darkrift> thats the "if all else fails, i had to do this" option for pda's
<reldruh> hello. I had some trouble with the upgrade from edgy to feisty (namely, my system won't boot up at all. I can't even get to a shell prompt) so I'm trying to backup my home folder before doing a fresh install. I'm in recovery mode on the alternate CD and I can see all my files but I don't know how to back them up to my flash drive. I can't find it in /dev and I'm not sure where else to look. Does anybody know how I can backup m
<aznpridechinese> can anyone help me out with kopete? first i closed the bar that has File, View, Edit etc etc on it second my budy list has two shades of color alternating one after another, first is black then other is white, and my text is white so the white on white background makes it impossible to see some of my buddies, how do i correct them?
<galorin> reldruh, I suspect grub wasn't updated.  Get yourself a livecd
<reldruh> galorin: I have one, but I need to back stuff up. Can I do that from a liveCD?
<galorin> should do.  Have to mount your hard drives somewhere, and maybe the USB as well, but I've done that before.
<reldruh> aznpridechinese: Ctrl+M should give you your menu bar back
<galorin> you could update grub from the livecd as well.
<reldruh> galorin: I mount the drives using the mount command?
<aznpridechinese> thanks rel, now how do i correc the color problem?
<reldruh> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mymountpoint ?
<galorin> reldruh, yep, probably need to be root,or sudo
<reldruh> all right, I'll give it a shot
<reldruh> thank you galorin
<galorin> don't thank me yet
<karthikp> Kopete > Configure Kopete > Appearance > Colors & Fonts
<reldruh> galorin: at the very least I can thank you for a prompt response that at least gets me around the brick wall I've hit :-)
<karthikp> You can play with colors there...
<karthikp> Or your chat window style might be a funny one...you can try reverting to the default Kopete style...
<aznpridechinese> i did, but it doesn't change the colors for some reason
<Darkrift> question if anyone knows... I am wondering if i could use the vm workstation evaluation copy to create a virtual machine, and then unisntall it and install the player and run the vm on vmplayer
<Darkrift> anyone know if that would work?
<aznpridechinese> i've also uncheck do not show user specified background color and forground color and rich text
<nick_> hello!! I have a problem with adept! When I want to open an error appears and when I want to typ something in my konsole the following message appears: E: Type edgy-updates is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list does somebody know how to solve this problem
<SlimeyPete> looks like there's a dodgy line in your sources.list. Take a look at it, and google around to find the correct line.
<nick_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<nick_> I've found the dodgy line but I cannot save the sources.list file
<nick_> how do I give myself permission to save it?
<SlimeyPete> use sudo or kdesu when you open it
<SlimeyPete> eg in a terminal "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jerry> this is weird
<nick_> k! thank you
<vmlemon> Hi, is it possible to use the Kubuntu install DVD to install the packages from the Internet, instead of from the DVD itself?
<jerry> Every six seconds everything freezes for six seconds
<nick_> I just removed the dodgy line but how do I save it now? ( in terminal)
<SlimeyPete> nick_: ctrl-x
<nick_> thanks ( I'm new with kubuntu)
<insmod> <SlimeyPete> F2 if are smart and use mcedit
<nick_> adept works.... great :p
<SlimeyPete> :wq if you're even smarter and use vim, but I figured I'd tell nick_ to use nano as it is the normal editor for beginners ;)
<insmod> <SlimeyPete> mc is better as it is a file manager as well
<nick_> It worked for me...:)
<insmod> <SlimeyPete> it does it all -- like the old norton commander -- midnight commander
* insmod thinks mc rocks
<nick_> where can I dowload update manager
<vmlemon> Hi, can I use the Install DVD to begin an installation of the system, using packages from the Internet as the source?
<aznpridechinese> how do i get nano in CLI to open up a doc i've created? when i type in nano my first web page it opens up like three different docs
<aznpridechinese> and the name of my doc is my first web page
<insmod> <aznpridechinese> u use mc
<aznpridechinese> what's mc?
<aznpridechinese> i just did a test, it seems CLI doesn't like opening files with spaces inbetween it
<aznpridechinese> file names that is, i renamed it to firstwebpage.html and it worked fine, but how do i open it if it does have spaces inbetween the name?
<jerry_> Ok I'm trying to burn a iso to a cd rw
<anryko> write like that: my\ first\ page.html
<nick_> try: my_first_.....
<aznpridechinese> cool thanks
<jerry_> I put it in, Blank CD-RW
<jerry_> but when I drag the iso to the cd it says do you want to open it
<anryko> jerry_: man cdrecord
<aznpridechinese> didn't work
<anryko> your file is "my first page.html"? if so, just write in the command: nano ./my\ firs\ page.html
<aznpridechinese> cool that worked, can you tell me what ./ does?
<aznpridechinese> and everytime i have to open a file with spaces in it i have to use \ at the end of each word of the file name?
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: ./ means that it searches for the item in the current directory
<anryko> \ you mast put infront of space simbol, because it is a special simbol
<MaTiAz> yeah
<aznpridechinese> does that mean if there was a bunch of files in a dir with dif names and one of them is named let's say the name of the file is "kubuntuxxxxxxxxxx" that all i have to do is type nano ./kubuntu and it will open that file without me typing the rest of the file name?
<anryko> nano ./kubuntu*
<MaTiAz> You don't need to put ./ when opening files with another program
<vmlemon> Do I have to use the "Minimal CD" to install, or can I continue using the DVD?
<MaTiAz> And you can press tab so it'll autocomplete the name :)
<MaTiAz> I love that feature
<anryko> :)
<MaTiAz> Although it's a bit problematic when you have lots of files with a similar name
<MaTiAz> like kubuntu001, kubuntu002 etc.
<aznpridechinese> so why nano ./kubuntu* instead of nano kubuntu*?
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: both work
<aznpridechinese> cool, let me try that out
<peter__> ich brauche mal hilfe!
<anryko> ./ its just oldschool... sorry :)
<MaTiAz> :)
<aznpridechinese> cool! it worked thanks =)
<MaTiAz> But if you execute a script or a binary and it's in your directory, you need to do ./name, otherwise it'll search for it from the locations in PATH :P
<peter__> excuse me? I need help
<MaTiAz> yes?
<peter__> i have a problem with amarok, it cant play mp3
<aznpridechinese> what do you mean PATH?
<aznpridechinese> isn't that the same as the directory/folder?
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: PATH is an environment variable
<MaTiAz> path isn't the same as PATH :)
<MaTiAz> You can check your PATH by typing echo $PATH in the console
<aznpridechinese> ok i'm confused, fyi it's like my second day using linux/unix
<MaTiAz> It'll print out some paths, bash will search for binaries in those paths :)
<MaTiAz> Yeah, you don't need to know about that really :)
<peter__> i have just installed all mp3 things but it doesnt work
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: Just remember that bash doesn't search for your binary from the current directory if you don't execute it with ./
<aznpridechinese> is that why you always have to type ./configure make install?
<MaTiAz> yep
<aznpridechinese> hmm
<MaTiAz> Otherwise it'd search for configure in /usr/bin and some other places
<aznpridechinese> cool
<MaTiAz> :)
<aznpridechinese> what do all those other folders do and which commands are tied to those folders by default and why?
<peter__> hello can someone help me with this little problem?
<Lat1n0S> yo! )
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: /usr/bin contains all the programs
<aznpridechinese> for some reason i don't have an icon in kde that i can click to let me browse /, i only have the icon for /home, but i can type / in konqueror to get there
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: You can create one if you want though
<aznpridechinese> how do i do that?
<aznpridechinese> create a link to location?
<MaTiAz> yeah
<MaTiAz> I'm not in my linux box now so I don't remember how to do it :)
<aznpridechinese> if you're not using kubuntu how come you're here?
<MaTiAz> I use Kubuntu myself, but I'm not home now :)
* ksivaji hi
<aznpridechinese> ahhh
<aznpridechinese> question, i saw live free or die hard. and those hacks seem to be using some short of unix base system. and i'm just wondering how those hackers would know all the commands to make facilities do different stuff? i mean wouldn't those facilities have special programs made for them alone? or is it just a movie thing and not realistic?
<MaTiAz> Well I'd say its more a movie thing
<aznpridechinese> but would it even be possible for a hacker to hack an electrical plant to give his home power?
<TrueFX> perl -wnle 'print join " ", reverse split(/\s+/)'
<MaTiAz> Well, dunno, depends if the machine controlling the electricity is connected to internet somehow :)
<TrueFX> how can i reverse the words preserving the exact spaces ?
<aznpridechinese> how would a hacker even know what command to use to do that?
<MaTiAz> Dunno 'bout that, but in movies every hacker knows how to use every computer
<MaTiAz> And they know how to read gibberish and understand it, just like in matrix :)
<aznpridechinese> lol
<TrueFX> perl -wnle 'print join " ",reverse split/\s+/'
<anryko> TrueFX: hmm you can read file by one letter and add next letter in front of just read... then you gonna get reversed words
<ksivaji> MaTiAz my system cant detect dvd which contain mp3 written in windows
<TrueFX> how can i reverse the words preserving the same spaces between words?
<anryko> TrueFX: thats just an idea :)
<aznpridechinese> did you use vista?
<aznpridechinese> ksivaji: did you use vista to burn the dvd?
<MaTiAz> ksivaji: I don't know much about that, it may be some weird DVD burning settings
<ksivaji> no it is burn in windows xp
<TrueFX> anryko:???
<aznpridechinese> did you burn it as an audio cd?
<aznpridechinese> or data?
<ksivaji> audio cd
<aznpridechinese> try doing it as data cd
<ksivaji> aznpridechinese what about already burned cd
<ksivaji> dvd*
<anryko> TrueFX: u have "a b c" if u read first simbol from file "a", then a " " and put it in front of file u gonna get " a", after reading all the dimbols in that whay, you will get "c b a"
<aznpridechinese> well i know in windows you can use a rip program to convert your audio cds into mp3s
<aznpridechinese> maybe you can find a program to do that in linux
<ksivaji> aznpridechinese ok thanks
<aznpridechinese> don't thank me yet it's my second day using linux so i don't know what i'm talking about but it's worth a shot
<anryko> TrueFX: sorry for my english... :)
<aznpridechinese> how do i type in color anyway?
<TrueFX> anryko: u dont get my question
<TrueFX> anryko: i ve asked something else
<TrueFX> perl -wnle 'print join " ",reverse split/\s+/'
<TrueFX> this takes every line as input uses one or more spaces as seperator between words and joins them back using ONLY one space
<TrueFX> i want to reverse them preserving the same number of spaces used in original input
<TrueFX> do i have to capture every space in an array and then join them in a loop?
<TrueFX> is that the only practical solution?
<anryko> it is the firs thing that came to my head :)... need to think about other solutions
<TrueFX> in which array are stored captures?
<anryko> i dont know perl :)
<nick_> hello!! I've burned twice the ISO file of kubuntu 7.0.4. on CD-rom / DVD-rom but when I boot the CD/ DVD and select an option who appears ons the screen an error appears
<aznpridechinese> nick: so the cd does boot?
<anryko> but i woild read file by simbol to the stack, if meat space, wright the stack to the file, wright spaces, and when i meat not a space simbol, again read simbols to the stack, til i meet next space or EOF
<nick_> yes
<aznpridechinese> are you using a pc?
<nick_> yes
<aznpridechinese> did you download the correct architecture?
<nick_> I'be tried to boot on 2 different computers but I get twice the same error
<ksivaji> nick_ which option you chose for burning
<nick_> first I burned it on my computer with kubuntu on it (with K3B) and I followed the instructions who appeared on the screen ( for burning an ISO file)
<nick_> then I tried to burn it on a DVD rom on an other computer with windows XP on it and followed also the instructions to burn an ISO file
<nick_> but with no result
<ksivaji> nick_ better you go for shipit
<nick_> I've already ordered it but I cannot wait :p
<ksivaji> !shipit
<icecruncher> is it possible to undelete stuff?
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<smylanakis> hello there..
<nick_> and If I open the CD with XP ( without rebooting) a window appears ( with the logo of kubuntu) but after a while it dissapears and nothing happens
<smylanakis> does anybody know how i can change permissions red-write etc on a partition i have that is mounted from my kubuntu ?
<smylanakis> windows are installed on that partition
<smylanakis> and i need permissions to get my files from there copyied somewhere else
<smylanakis> since i can not loggin anymore
<smylanakis> windows !!!
<smylanakis> anybody?
<icecruncher> !patience smylanakis
<smylanakis> no problem.. thank you !
<nick_> would it make a difference if I download the CD ISO file instead of the DVD IDO file?
<icecruncher> smylanakis: how about starting konqeror as root?
<icecruncher> nick_: not really, you only have mor software on the dvd
<icecruncher> *more
<nick_> k! strange...
<smylanakis> konqeror ?
<nick_> I already ordered it ! I think I'll have to wait...
<smylanakis> i'm a newb sorry...
<icecruncher> nick_: dvd?
<nick_> yes
<icecruncher> smylanakis: hit alt+F2 type : kdesu konqueror
<icecruncher> nick_: didn't know dvd's where availbe, nice
<smylanakis> ok did it !
<friulhack> is there a hacker here?
<icecruncher> smylanakis: go to /media and right click on the harddrive
<nick_> I have the 6.0.6 version on my pc but I want the 7.04 version... but I do not know how I can upgrade it without installing it from a CD ( i'm a newb)
<icecruncher> friulhack: everybody or nobody is a hacker, depends on your defenition
<friulhack> ok
<smylanakis> ok.. and now ?
<friulhack> -.-'
<nick_> that's why I ordered it ( the simpliest way...)
<friulhack> i ask if there is someone that loves hacking
<icecruncher> nick_: :)
<twosouls82> nick_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-edgy-to-feisty/
<friulhack> who?
<friulhack> www.cyberc0de.net
<smylanakis> ok.. and now ? :D:D
<friulhack> go and see
<icecruncher> smylanakis: go to properties
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> next?
<friulhack> do you like my website'
<icecruncher> smylanakis: then you should enable read write for alll, not just owner and group, be sure to enable the check box for subdirectories
<friulhack> where can i find a hacking channel?
<friulhack> do you know a famous hacking channel?
<twosouls82> friulhack: please behave
<friulhack> behave?
<nick_> I still have the dapper version... but I did something in my konsole and I think he is now upgrading to the edgy version ( I don't know what he's doing :p) and then I'll upgrade to the 7.04 version :p
<friulhack> i'm italian and don't remember what means behave
<smylanakis> yes the thing is that i cannot anable any of those
<smylanakis> i don't know why
<icecruncher> !it | friulhack
<ubotu> friulhack: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smylanakis> but there is nothing that i can change !!!
<icecruncher> smylanakis: it's greyed out?
<twosouls82> smylanakis: ntfs?
<icecruncher> twosouls82: most likely
<twosouls82> :D
<smylanakis> yes...
<smylanakis> ntfs
<twosouls82> no wonder then
<icecruncher> lol
<twosouls82> smylanakis: install ntfs-3g first
<smylanakis> hmmmm.. so what know my friend?
<smylanakis> lol
<icecruncher> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<smylanakis> from where ?
<icecruncher> the thing above
<twosouls82> smylanakis: you should read some documentation on Linux man :)
<nick_> is there a place where you can see which version of kubuntu is installed on your PC?
<twosouls82> cat /etc/issue
<twosouls82> nick_: ^---
<smylanakis> oh man i don't know wnything about it.. is it going to be a pain in the ass?
<nick_> 6.10... good
<smylanakis> if i am not far away from doing it is there anybody that can help me do it ?
<twosouls82> smylanakis: depends on your own capacities
<smylanakis> im really confused with this one..
<nick_> then I can follow the instruction ont hat site to upgrade to 7.04
<smylanakis> what do you mean ?
<smylanakis> :D
<twosouls82> smylanakis: Alt+F2 -> konsole -> sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<icecruncher> nick_: yep
<twosouls82> nick_: 6.06 is Edgy and 7.04 is Feisty (current)
<smylanakis> ok thank ypou
<smylanakis> next ?
<smylanakis> :D
<twosouls82> smylanakis: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<smylanakis> you mean from the terminal ?
<twosouls82> smylanakis: see the proper line in that file? (yes in the terminal)
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> just a minute
<icecruncher> twosouls82: it's necessary to mess with fstab?
<twosouls82> icecruncher: yes; he needs to get it mounted using ntfs=3g, so yep
<smylanakis> well a lot of shit came up
<smylanakis> lol
<twosouls82> see the line for the partition you need rw?
<smylanakis> etc/fstab: static file system information.
<twosouls82> smylanakis: ?
<smylanakis> #
<smylanakis> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<smylanakis> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<twosouls82> smylanakis: don't
<smylanakis> # /dev/sda2
<twosouls82> use a paste service
<smylanakis> UUID=3bb8af20-dbe2-439a-a0e5-8e32259f43f8 /               ext3    defaults,erro$
<smylanakis> # /dev/sda1
<smylanakis> UUID=5AE83B9CE83B74FB /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=4$
<smylanakis> # /dev/sda5
<twosouls82> !paste | smylanakis
<ubotu> smylanakis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smylanakis> UUID=e751336f-464c-4158-af08-54fd83c9e976 none            swap    sw           $
<smylanakis> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<smylanakis> yeahp here i am
<smylanakis> what?
<smylanakis> like ?
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> sorry
<smylanakis> i didn't know..
<smylanakis> ok sorry man i didnt know i am 15 minutes logged in.. first time :S
<twosouls82> smylanakis: could you paste me a "cat /etc/fstab | grep /media/sda1" ?
<Karti> Hi all, wonder if you could help. I have created a shortcut on my desktop to a folder in my home drive. It works fine but I can't seem to change the icon which looks like a page of paper, is there an easy way to do this? Many thanks
<smylanakis> so what know ? is there anything else we can do ?
<twosouls82> smylanakis: you will have it rw in a few minutes
<twosouls82> smylanakis: change the line with "UUID=5AE83B9CE83B74FB /media/sda1..." to read "UUID=5AE83B9CE83B74FB /media/sda1     ntfs-3g       defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<smylanakis> shit man how? i am really confused right know ..    lol
<smylanakis> to change it how /? what is the way??
<twosouls82> smylanakis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28610/
<twosouls82> that's a fstab I have here
<twosouls82> I have read/write on the partition called "/shared"
<twosouls82> smylanakis: get it now?
<smylanakis> no man just give me some time ok? i will reply to you soon telling you what is going on...
<twosouls82> smylanakis: np, take your time
<Karti> Its OK....found out how to change icons.......ta
<smylanakis> well i don't know i think i posted you something right.. i don't know twosouls82 i can't send you a  private message either
<smylanakis> what is going on in here man ?
<smylanakis> twosouls82 ?/
<smylanakis> twosouls82 ?/
<twosouls82> smylanakis:
<twosouls82> please be patient
<twosouls82> I am helping more than one person at the moment
<twosouls82> smylanakis: pm can be done now
<smylanakis> i am my friend but my head is spinning.. i even tried to do the other thing but the problem is that i can not log in to windows.. i am talking about the ntfs-3g thing.. no success there too
<twosouls82> I was 'away' according to Konversation
<twosouls82> =)
<smylanakis> lol
<smylanakis> ok
<smylanakis> so what know ? just leave it like that since nothing can be done ?? or what ? lol
<twosouls82> smylanakis: private message bro
<smylanakis> ok i'll be waiting my friend..
<twosouls82> smylanakis: I meant; I am private messaging you
<twosouls82> :)
<smylanakis> ]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<smylanakis> that's what i meant !
<aznpridechinese> got a question, when i was using windows i always goto www.surfline.com to check surf report and videos. they use windows media player and quicktime player, but now that i'm in kubuntu i can't view the videos anymore. what can i do in kubuntu to see the videos again?
<smylanakis> lol
<twosouls82> smylanakis: not regged I see, than use the paste service
<twosouls82> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aznpridechinese> or just register, it's easy.
<smylanakis> yes paste in your name what ?
<smylanakis> shit man this is so confusing
<twosouls82> smylanakis: I will tell you if you're right, when you paste it
<smylanakis> how can o register at least..
<aznpridechinese> yes it is smylan but i hope it gets easier with time.
<smylanakis> yes to paste what ? what information?
<aznpridechinese> click on that link
<smylanakis> thanx <aznpridechinese>
<twosouls82> smylanakis: the /etc/fsab file you edited
<smylanakis> edited ? how ?
<twosouls82> with "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab" earlier on
<aznpridechinese> smylanakis this is how you register http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<aznpridechinese> so anyone able to help with my video viewing problem?
<jussi01> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<smylanakis> just a minute please>
<jussi01> !restricted | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smylanakis> ok i can now write private messages
<smylanakis> at last !
<jussi01> :)
<aznpridechinese> what's restricted jussi?
<aznpridechinese> thanks for the links ubotu
<fssssssssssh> can anyone tell me howto make a watermark out of a graphic that is opened in open office OR gimp ?
<aznpridechinese> damn i'm so unused to the sound in linux everytime i hear something i jump out of my seat!
<BONETHUGS333> hello i search a good turtorial about proxys in linux. anybody know a good one?
<llutz> BONETHUGS333: squid
<Ace2016> hi all
<llutz> BONETHUGS333: http://www.squid-cache.org/  Documentation
<Ace2016> can i install kubuntu from the alternative installer and stop it wiping my existing grub???
<Ace2016> stop at the grub install part of the install???
<aznpridechinese> i followed the instructions on the link you gave me ubotu but firefox is still asking me for a plugin?
<aznpridechinese> hi ace
<llutz> Ace2016: the kubuntu-alternate asks where to install grub
<Ace2016> oh, its been so long since i've reinstalled
<BONETHUGS333> thanks
<Ace2016> thanks
<harry> Hi alll
<harry> Need some help in Ubuntu
<harry> I am having Frequent Firefox Crashes in Kubuntu
<Darky> start firefox in console and report the issue
<harry> I am having Frequent Firefox Crashes in Kubuntu
<harry> okay
<harry> Just minute
<harry> I opened firefox in terminal and this occured, but the firefox also started
<harry> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<harry>   Major opcode:  145
<harry>   Minor opcode:  3
<harry>   Resource id:  0x0
<harry> Failed to open device
<harry> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<harry>   Major opcode:  145
<harry>   Minor opcode:  3
<harry>   Resource id:  0x0
<harry> Failed to open device
<Darky> these errors doesn't matter
<harry> okay
<harry> The crash occurs randomly
<Darky> and there's no output why it crashs?
<harry> so what u are suggesting it is ,... i kep working on firefox with the terminal window running parallely , so when the crash will occur i will get the error messge in that
<Darky> yes I hope so
<harry> then , i shud report that eroe
<harry> okay ?
<harry> error
<Darky> yes
<Darky> or google for it
<harry> will u be here for that ?
<Darky> dunno, have to go soon
<Darky> all other applications run fine?
<Ace2016> i was thinking about making a custom kubuntu livecd and calling it kubuntu but with the ub removed and i realised that it sounds like that other word that everyone avoids using
<harry> yeah all other applications run fine
<harry> firfox is the one which crashes
<Darky> maybe a reinstall will help
<Arthea> hello Darky :) can you tell me where to get from windows some apps for kubuntu pls ? since i can't make my isdn usb modem to work ( and doesn't look is supported anywhere -_-)
<Arthea> so i can install them anyway
<Darky> apt-get remove firefox --purge
<Darky> apt-get install firefox
<sweettooth> hey there, any thoughts on the Clam antivirus software? i want to install one and scan my mobile drives but i wasnt sure if this one is any good
<Darky> Arthea: just mount your windows partition
<Arthea> ?
<Arthea> i meant download them from windws then reboot on kubuntu and install manually
<Darky> yes do it
<Darky> dpkg -i paket.deb
<Arthea> but from where ? ^^;
<Darky> the URLs are in your sources.list
<Arthea> ok thx :)
<Darky> "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Darky> cya
<admin_> hey
<admin_> anyone here?
<admin_> hey
<Lynoure> wow, that was self-elimination through excess "anyone"ing
<Arthea> i wonder ...is it possible to use xp through virtualbox in ubuntu and connect to internet using that ?
<Arthea> or since ubuntu doesn't see it won't work ?
<user__> I think so
<user__> right now I in virtualbox guest of kubuntu
<Arthea> i meant kubuntu
<user__> I'm running another linux as the host
<Arthea> but then again since kubuntu doesn't see/find my usb modem prolly won't work anyway
<anryko> Arthea: why do u nead that... just go to the win, download the files, then go to the linux, mount win partitions and get downloaded files
<Arthea> well...i wanted to get rid of windows ...but since i use my conn a lot it makes it impossible
<Lynoure> Arthea: conn?
<Arthea> guess my only choice is to either buy on internet a supported one (since i can't one here in my city and around )
<anryko> Athea: use linux supported modem
<Arthea> bandwith/connection
<Lynoure> maybe you can exchange the modem with someone, or get a new one?
<Arthea> i tried to find one but in a 30 km radius no store has it ..or they promised to get one ...and never got one (this is an used one a friend sent me that he didn't use anymore)
<Arthea> so i guess i'll have to find one on ebay or somethingu
<Arthea> -u
<Arthea> all around here there is broadband ...but not here
<Arthea> so isdn is not something any shop will keep
<aznpridechinese> how do i setup my kde so that the mouse clicking isn't like web and it's more like windows?
<RadiantFire> aznpridechinese: go to system-settings->mouse and keyboard->mouse
<RadiantFire> aznpridechinese: I've found the single click configuration grows on you though
<podstavsky> hi guys! i've got a little problem... is there any conflicts between runit and dpkg?
<aznpridechinese> it's hard when i'm trying to just select a file and it opens it instead
<RadiantFire> drag boxes over the file
<RadiantFire> but thats how you do it
<aznpridechinese> yah that's what i don't like lolz
<RadiantFire> there is a radio selector for open with single/double mouse click
<YazzY> howdy
<YazzY> what is the naem of the "applet" showing networking satus and letting you configure certain things in the panel?
<YazzY> mine seems to be gnoe and i would like it to be there again
<RadiantFire> knetworkmanager
<YazzY> thanks RadiantFire
<vit_> hola
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<kavia> Hi, I've problem with my cdrom is disappeared after installation!!!
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<kavia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124187
<landor> disappeared how? is there a disc in it still?
<kavia> landor: it isn't recognized at all
<harry> #adult
<kavia> with or without disc inside
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<jaimelepinard> http://pinaroland.miniville.fr/
<kavia> any ideas?
<fsssh> can anyone tell me howto make a watermark out of a graphic that is opened in open office OR gimp ?
<aznpridechinese> you can do it in photoshop, basically make the opacity lower and it should look like a watermark
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: same in gimp
<aznpridechinese> what is gimp?
<aznpridechinese> gimp is usually used in gaming community as a meaning of crappy or underpowered.
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: it's similar to photoshop
<aznpridechinese> really? is it as good as cs3?
<aznpridechinese> cuz the quick select tool in cs3 kicks ass
<aznpridechinese> quick select tool=super smart magic wand
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: I have not used cs3. But it's not for Linux nor free, right?
<aznpridechinese> hell no it's not free
<aznpridechinese> i work in kinko's that's how i even know how to use it to a degree
<aznpridechinese> cs3 is the latest version of photoshop
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: well, then, if Gimp does not have the feature, maybe someone will code it in for just worth of one cs3 license fee...
<Lynoure> (or ever for free)
<aznpridechinese> why would they need a license fee? why can't they just make one of their own without looking at cs3's source codes?
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: yes, you can.
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: can you, personally?
<aznpridechinese> no i'm not a programmer, infact it's my third day using unix/linux system
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: If not, sometimes a little bribery helps.
<aznpridechinese> although i'm super proud of myself though, i've got my desktop configured to look cool, but not as cool as some of the themes i see in kde.look.org
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: usually programmers make what _they_ want or need, as it is their time and they don't get paid. So offering them money helps them to work on stuff _you_ want.
<aznpridechinese> well, isn't it what "we" the open source people want instead of i?
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: actually, no. The people who do the work decide what they do.
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: the rest can ask, or beg, but not really dictate, even as a community
<aznpridechinese> yah, but i think you missed my point, i don't actually need it or even use it much since i'm not a graphics designer.
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: it was you passive. not you in personal
<aznpridechinese> that's cool
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: Sorry if it was confusing, I'm not a native speaker of English
<pavel_T> I am too
<aznpridechinese> oh, that's cool. i'm not either but i've been in US for about 12 years.
<aznpridechinese> and i've totally forgotten my native tongue
<pavel_T> ^)
<pavel_T> :)
<pavel_T> are you from chinese?
<aznpridechinese> hey you want to take a look at a snapshot of my desktop and maybe tell me how i can make it look better?
<aznpridechinese> yes i'm chinese
<pavel_T> cool
<pavel_T>  i have learne chinese a little
<aznpridechinese> really? that's cool, i wish i had kept up with it. everytime i goto a chinese restaurant and try to order in chinese i sound like a complete idiot
<nick_> hello! how can I see what my version of kubuntu is?
<nick_>  hello! how can I see what my version of kubuntu is?
<aznpridechinese> why is my firefox slower than my konqueror broswer?
<nick_>  hello! how can I see what my version of kubuntu is?
<epimeth> ahoy folksies!  been a little while :-)
<kavia> nick_: ctrl+alt+F1 to back to graphic ctrl+alt+F7
<|sahin_w|> nick_: From a terminal cat /etc/lsb-release
<nick_>  and does somebody know how to install byril on kubuntu 7.04
<nick_> beryl*
<s0urce> i did 1min ago :)
<s0urce> but if i start it crashs
<s0urce> :/
<kavia> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aznpridechinese> is beryl like kde?
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: It's an extension
<MaTiAz> It makes the windows wobble and other cool stuff :)
<aznpridechinese> then what is kde?
<aznpridechinese> i can get it from adept manager right?
<aznpridechinese> woot installing it right now
<sahin_w> aznpridechinese: "KDE is a powerful Free Software graphical desktop environment for Linux and Unix workstations."
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: If you are on kubuntu, kde offers the desktop environment you'll be using.
<aznpridechinese> so beryl is an enhancement of kde?
<nick_> but where can I get beryl???
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: not only kde, works with gnome too...
<aznpridechinese> so now that i've installed it what do it do with it?
<Lynoure> aznpridechinese: and more eyecandy than enhancement
<aznpridechinese> cool i love eyecandy!
<aznpridechinese> i've got a powerful GPU i want it work for the money i put into it
<aznpridechinese> so now that i've installed it do i need to reboot to see any difference or be able to use it?
<tetrimino> is it possible to get dosbox for Kubuntu? cause i doesn't seem to work
<tetrimino> i wont download it when i type sudo apt-get install dosbox
<tetrimino> please help me
<tetrimino> please
<pag> tetrimino, does it give any arror?
<pag> error even :)
<BONETHUGS333> i know its a stupid question but how to install squid with (k)ubuntu o.o
<tetrimino> wait i sec
<epimeth> !ask | tetrimino
<ubotu> tetrimino: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pag> !info squid | BONETHUGS333
<ubotu> bonethugs333: squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<tetrimino> well i cant get dosbox to work
<SlimeyPete> tetrimino: what's the error?
<epimeth> hay guys... is there *still* a problem with the bcm 4318???
<BONETHUGS333>  thanks but i dont find the install dat -.-
<tetrimino> its says that /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked
<pag> !fixadept | tetrimino
<ubotu> tetrimino: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tetrimino> thanks :D
<tetrimino> it work :d
<pag> BONETHUGS333, huh? did you try  sudo apt-get install squid  ?
<BONETHUGS333> no im new by using kubuntu -.-
<BONETHUGS333> thx it works =)
<TechSalvager> not ##windows? oh wait .........
<epimeth> hay guys... is there *still* a problem with the bcm 4318???
<SlimeyPete>  should think so. Broadcom stuff is still notoriously unreliable under Linux.
<Diablo93> ciao a tutti
<epimeth> arg... what kills me is that this is a dell... aren't they going pro-ubuntu these days?
<Diablo93> parlate italiano?
<Hobbsee> !it | Diablo93
<ubotu> Diablo93: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Diablo93> io sono italiano
<Diablo93> ok grazie
<nick_> direct rendering: No | I'll have to install the correct driver! but how do I do that ( I'm new)
<aznpridechinese> can someone tell me how i can install this theme right now? i've install beryl and compiz but it's still can't install sucessfully http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44349&forumpage=0
<aznpridechinese> anyone?
<boguh> while kde4 be in 7.10?
<MaTiAz> aznpridechinese: get emerald theme manager
<MaTiAz> And #ubuntu-effects is for help with beryl etc. :)
<Lynoure> boguh: I hope not.
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<epimeth> I forget where I can get 915resolution from?
<Lynoure> boguh: because some apps I like in kde will probably not be ported by then.
<boguh> Lynoure for instance?
<aznpridechinese> syas in adept manager that i have emerald installed
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my notebook w/o mouse wheel. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate one? I've seen this before: Clicking it and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<etalli> Sysinfo for 'etalli-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz at 798 MHz (1597 bogomips), HD: 4/52GB, RAM: 643/1003MB, 106 proc's, 8.33h up
<Lynoure> boguh: can you tell me examples of ones that have been, already? Amarok might be, maybe...
<shane2peru> vlt: click on the menu and select System Settings then
<boguh> Lynoure no cant tell you, thought the apps going hand in hand with the DE
<shane2peru> vlt: click on Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse, you should find some settings in there.
<Lynoure> boguh: no, most apps are a separate projects...
<Lynoure> boguh: at least with basket (which I dearly love) porting has not even really been started
<ryaren> hi alll!
<ryaren> What player do you offer to watch videos?
<Lynoure> boguh: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Boring_2.0_Todo if up to date, shows Amarok has not been either.
<ryaren> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaTiAz> ryaren: Mplayer is a good one
<vlt> shane2peru: Hmm ... Can't find anything that fits my needs. What's the name of the function I have to activate?
<shane2peru> vlt: hang on I'm looking :)
<ryaren> and mp3?
<ryaren> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shane2peru> vlt: I'm not sure, sorry, post your question again, I'm sure someone knows.
<ryaren> Where can I get an avi codec?
<eagles0513875> download vlc player
<eagles0513875> that will allow you to play avi files
<ryaren> Is there any codec fopr mplayer?
<MaTiAz> ryaren: It doesn't need codecs
<ryaren> but i have an error message when i play an avi files
<ryaren> -s
<MaTiAz> hmm
<eagles0513875> ryaren: dont use kaffien to play them right click and then choose the program
<ryaren> Error opening/intializing video output
<ryaren> I use mplayer :)
<MaTiAz> That's a different thing then
<gumjo> From preferences, choose a different video driver (try X11)
<mendred> ryaren: u may also get that if u have another video player open..say kaffeine is opened first and then u open mplayer
<ryaren> just mplayer open
<mendred> ryaren: in preferences select video
<mendred> which driver is it using?
<mendred> xv?
<ryaren> a sec
<ryaren> gl
<mendred> ah change it to xv
<ryaren> when I change the driver and restart the program and than play an avi the program freeze
<mendred> ur not using compiz
<mendred> are u?
<ryaren> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ryaren> hmm
<ryaren> i have opengl
<mendred> ok i guess u r not :)
<mendred> dont worry about it
<mendred> change it to xc
<mendred> xv
<mendred> and try
<ryaren> the progrem is freezing
<vlt> shane2peru: Ok, thanks, I'll try again.
<mendred> ryaren: it freezes when u change the driver or it freezes when u play the avi
<shane2peru> vlt: np, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<ryaren> whne i play the avi
<mendred> does the file play with other players? say vlc/kaffeine(xine)
<ryaren> vlc is okay
<ryaren> it plays the files
<egon> hi can someone help me with a computergame? i want start :(
<mendred> try one last thing
<mendred> kill it
<ryaren> but I can't use anything because it freeze if i turn on the volume or something like that
<mendred> wait
<mendred> are u saying that it starts normally
<mendred> but freezes when u change the volume?
<Gabz> hey how do i force a disk check on reboot ?
<ryaren> for example
<ryaren> or I turn on the full view then back to windowed mode
<ryaren> it is always freezing
<mendred> hmmm
<mendred> ryaren: Beyonf me :) i guess u can try #mplayer and see if they can help
<mendred> ryaren: only this file or all types of videos ?
<Gabz> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gabz> thanks bot :P
<giordano_> ciao a tutti
<giordano_> c' nessuno
<BluesKaj> !it | giordano_
<ubotu> giordano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giordano_> sorry!!!
<BluesKaj> i
<giordano_> I don't know this application
<BluesKaj> it's ok giordano_
<giordano_> I'm a new member of linux world
<MaTiAz> Same here :)
<BluesKaj> I still consider my self new , even after 15mos
<giordano_> and i will install a different irc application,but I don't Know that
<ksivaji> BluesKaj is there any dictionary software in ubuntu
<giordano_> anyone can help me,please!!!
<BluesKaj> Konversation is a good irc client
<giordano_> ok,bye!!
<BluesKaj> giordano_, click on the freenode tab and type: /join #ubuntu-it
<giordano_> thanks a lot of for help!!
<giordano_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<giordano_> ???
<ksivaji> BluesKaj  is there any dictionary software in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> type it in the freenode server textbox
<rati> how to block https sites
<BluesKaj> rati, block ?
<BluesKaj> they are the secure sites
<VSpike> Are there any site which show some example ways of laying out the KDE desktop?
<ksivaji> VSpike kde-look.org
<rati> BluesKaj: how to block https sites
<etalli> Where are the login screen settings?
<BluesKaj> etalli, k-menu/system settings/splash screen
<wers> vanilla kde is obviously faster than Kubuntu. I want to make my KDE desktop faster.. what can I do with my install?
<etalli> Oh, I thought I had already looked there and that it was splash screen settings.  I'll check again.
<hero> wers: my kubuntu is pretty fast
<wers> I currently have Kubuntu installed but I want to try KDE core
<etalli> BluesKaj: No, that is only the splash screen settings, I am looking for where to change the login window.
<spawn57> wers, hit up google, there's a whole buncha tricks to make kubuntu faster
<etalli> The one that has you type in your username and password
<spawn57> etalli: ah, install kdmtheme and kde-kdm-themes packages
<etalli> spawn57: What do they do?
<BluesKaj> etalli, k-menu/system settings/advanced/login settings
<wers> how about making my KDE install a vanilla KDE  instead of Kubuntu??
<BluesKaj> err login manager
<epimeth> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<etalli> BluesKaj:  No that just changes the colors and fonts, specifically, I installed Ubuntu, then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.  Now I want my ubuntu login screen back, and when I try to change it through gnome it gives me a *GDM is not running* error.
<spawn57> wers: you basically are install vanilla kde, it's just got a few extra bits here and there
<spawn57> you mean you're running gdm and not kdm?
<VSpike> hmmm.. that's rather buggy
<etalli> spawn57: no, I tried to change the login screen in Gnome, and it gives me an error about GDM, but how can gnome be up and not GDM?
<spawn57> did you install kde after installing gnome?
<BluesKaj> when you log in etalli , your default is kde , you have to choose gnome in the login menu
<BluesKaj> in order to run gdm
<spawn57> etalli: there's 3 login managers you can choose from, xdm, kdm, gdm...and only one can be used at a time.
<VSpike> Can anyone else see if they can reproduce this? Right-click main kicker panel, do Add New Panel->External Taskbar
<JokesterX> and how do you change to a different login manager?
<BluesKaj> in the login menu
<VSpike> Then right-click the new taskbar and select "remove"
<spawn57> JokesterX: i'm not sure how you do it in kubuntu, but in the command line you can do dpkg-reconfigure xdm or kdm or gdm, and go through the menus, it'll let you choose which one you want
<VSpike> Now Right-click the main panel again and go to "Configure Panel".  Under "Settings for:" does the external taskbar still appear?
<VSpike> It does for me... and worse still, if I add another panel, it doesn't show up in that list and hence I can't configure it
<wers> is the only reason why vanilla kde is faster than kubuntu is because it has less packages?
<JokesterX> ya know that was odd i came in to ask about that and first thing i see is pertaining to my question
<JokesterX> thanks spawn57
<shoud> hi
<JokesterX> c-ya
<shoud> is there anybody that got mandvd ? getdeb seems to be down (for me)
<VSpike> No one gonna test that for me?
<spawn57> gimme a sec spike, lemme just pack my football bag haha
<ryaren> Can u help me in nvtv?
<VSpike> Bah.. this is completely broken
<wers> why is that, in htop, I see more than one "amarokapp?"
<nick_> can somenody link me to the channel where they can help me installing beryl
<VSpike> Restarted kicker and lost the spurious entry in the config dialog.  Now added a new panel, but it won't appear in the config dialog
<spawn57> sounds messed up =D
<spawn57> try asking in #kde?
<VSpike> Yeah think I will.. ta
<shoud> can somebody try getdeb please ? need to know if the problem come from my coputer
<spawn57> shoud: it loads fine..
<spawn57> VSpike: the external taskbar worked fine for me
<spawn57> added it and removed it and configured it too
<VSpike> spawn57: what version of kde you running?
<spawn57> 3.5.7
<shoud> spawn > the site seems to be OK, but when i try to get one Deb > get an "array" error"
<spawn57> no wait, 6
<spawn57> 3.5.6
<VSpike> 3.5.7 here
<spawn57> VSpike: did you use an official repository?
<VSpike> spawn57: yeah
<spawn57> mandvd you say?
<shoud> yes
<ryaren> Somebody can help me to configure my NVTV?
<spawn57> VSpike: are you sure, cos I use offical repositories and I did apt-get update today
<VSpike> oic.. depends how official you mean :)
<shoud> spawn57 > i'm gonna reboot my computer, maybe it'll fix it ( Windows style)
<BluesKaj> multiverse-universe
<spawn57> shoud: yeap, same error
<shoud> ah okay
<shoud> thank you :)
<spawn57> BluesKaj: yeah I got those in my sources.list
<spawn57> shoud: np
<VSpike> spawn57: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<BluesKaj> backports uncommented ?
<shoud> have a nice day all :)
<spawn57> "Mirrors may still be updating."
<spawn57> i juse japan and hong kong
<spawn57> BluesKaj: yeah I think I have backports uncommented? that makes a difference?
<ryaren> so?
<ryaren> Somebody can help me to configure my NVTV?
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> i ve got a problem
<TrueFX> i try to connect to internet but i cant
<TrueFX> using my web browser i cant reach internet
<VSpike> days like this where I think defecting to gnome is a good idea
<BONETHUGS333> with wich programm should i open my downloads? ark?
<Daisuke_Ido> TrueFX: yet you're here.
<Daisuke_Ido> BONETHUGS333: whatever program is appropriate to the file format
<Daisuke_Ido> so many windowsy questions, it makes me want to cry.
<BONETHUGS333> lol sry its hard for me to use linux ive used windows my hole life
<BluesKaj> we seldom see gnome probs in here , but don't let that fool you , i still prefer kde
<BluesKaj> !filetypes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filetypes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !files
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> BONETHUGS333: but yeah, if it's an archive (zip, rar, etc) it's easier to just use ark...  if it's tar.gz or tar.bz2, i prefer the commandline
<BluesKaj> BONETHUGS333, read above ^
<BONETHUGS333> thank you very much i continue reading^^
<VSpike> does apport not work with KDE apps?
<varaonaid> hi, i'm trying to make a backup of a whole partition...not the one i'm currently in.  it's the / of kubuntu but i'm booted into another distro.  i'm following the guide on the forums but it's for backing up the current partition.  do i just use /dev/sda*?
<varaonaid> do i need to add all the excludes to the command?
<farzum> hello
<twosouls82_> hi farzum
<erikja> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farzum> t seems like if i have some problem
<twosouls82_> !search vnc
<ubotu> Found: screencast-#ubuntu-effects*, screencast, vnc, vncfix
<farzum> i m connect here, but on Konqueror i can t go on any website
<twosouls82_> farzum: just ask the question you have, someone might be able to help you
<farzum> however i can ping google for exemple
<farzum> it's crazy
<twosouls82_> farzum "killall -q konqueror" and retry it
<farzum> i can always not be connected
<twosouls82_> farzum: sorry, what did you mean by that?
<farzum> it didnt works
<BluesKaj> farzum, make sure you have konqueror configured under settings to send browser identification ...mine wasn't checked by default for some reason
<farzum> how?
<twosouls82_> farzum:  if that BluesKaj's tip doesn't help; try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install konqueror
<ninHer> hi all
<twosouls82_> hi ninHer
<BluesKaj> open konqueror /settings /configure / browser identification
<farzum> i have also a roblem with my apt get :s
<ninHer> hi twosouls82_
<farzum> BluesKaj > and i must change whaat in?
<BluesKaj> read above, farzum
<twosouls82_> make sure it reports a user agent, I assume
<farzum> ah yes it is checked :s
<twosouls82_> farzum: then try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install konqueror
<ryaren> hey guys!
<Pete_> Somethings happened to my multimedia keys (they were working fine before), now the play/pause button raises the volume and "Media" now gives XF86WWW, what does ubuntu use for multimedia keys as default?
<ryaren> Somedody can help me to configure it?
<ryaren> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farzum> twosouls82_> Could i open a convesation with you pliz
<twosouls82_> farzum: you are allowed to :)
<farzum> ah non sorry i must register myselfon the server
<twosouls82_> farzum:  please do so, saves a lot of confusion
<farzum> i can' reinstall them
<farzum> La rinstallation de konqueror est impossible, il ne peut pas tre tlcharg.
<farzum> in english "they cannot be reinstalled"
<twosouls82_> farzum: although i can read French, others might not
<twosouls82_> farzum: you don't have internet at all?
<farzum> yes it have the translation under, i m not waked :'(
<twosouls82_> :)
<farzum> i am on this channel with konversation and i can ping
<twosouls82_> farzum: wait a sec
<Pete_> You can probably download the package manually then
<andreas_> Hi all, i need help
<farzum> for sure
<twosouls82_> farzum: mv .kde/share/apps/konqueror .kde/share/apps/konqueror.bak && mv .kde/share/config/konquerorrc .kde/share/config/konquerorrc.bak
<andreas_> I i have Ubuntu 7.04 and i just installed KDE on it (love KDE) but now the loading screen when i start the computer says Kubuntu in stead of Ubuntu....help
<twosouls82_> this will backup the old config files of konqueror.. to see if the problem lies in there
<farzum> it stil not workin
<twosouls82_> farzum: have you configured proxy settings that might be causing this?
<Pete_> ugh what is going on with my multimedia keys
<pag> andreas_, it can be fixed with  sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<andreas_> thanks, i'll try
<twosouls82_> farzum: create a new user to see if the problem still exists
<farzum> twosouls82_> i have only a gateway on my "box" , but on Ubuntu i meet any problem
<pag> andreas_, if that won't work, you can simply reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu -package. iirc it'll fix it
<andreas_> It worked, i think. thanks (:
<twosouls82_> farzum: you probably misconfigured your /etc/network/interfaces
<twosouls82_> afaik
<twosouls82_> farzum: what does "sudo ifconfig -a" give you?
<farzum> wlan seems good
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my notebook w/o mouse wheel. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate one? I've seen this before: Clicking it and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<twosouls82_> vlt: defaults to left+right=third
<farzum> nice! in fact i have a problem with my souces.list now i can install firefox
<twosouls82_> as for scrolling, no can do afaik
<twosouls82_> farzum: everthing working; good connection?
<twosouls82_> *minus spelling errors*
<twosouls82_> if so, Google is your b*tch
<BluesKaj> !source-omatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-omatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farzum> nice firefox work perfectly
<Pete_> What on earth is going on with my multimedia keys..
<farzum> thanks a lot
<ryaren> Somebody can see her/his desktop on its TV
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pag> BluesKaj, just a hint: !easysources is easier to remember than !source-o-matic
<marco__> alguem tem problemas com o kde do ubuntu???? trava muito
<pag> !es | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> pag,I prefer source-o-matic :) not a biggie , i eventually get there :)
<pag> BluesKaj, ok :)
<marco__> ok
<astrobit> how can i manage the font size qt applications use?
<twosouls82_> farzum: enjoy Linux
<farzum> thanks!
<teguh> my adept is crash so give me some advise
<teguh> hi
<pag> !fixadept | teguh
<ubotu> teguh: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BluesKaj> teguh, is actually crashed or is it locked ? What error do you get?
<teguh> maybe locked so i could not download anymore
<CrunchyFerrett> Greetings everyone.
<CrunchyFerrett> I have both a large problem and a small problem.
<CrunchyFerrett> The small problem is that I don't remember what my LARGE problem was.
<CrunchyFerrett> Everclear is the devil.
<farzum> really nice :'( now my resolution cannot be over 800*600
<farzum> i have installed the nvidia driver
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates his stacks of unread manuals
<BluesKaj> genii, howdy, ...i was reading about how wonderful FreeBSD is supposed to be versus Linux ..purer closer to unix and all that ... what farkup when it come sto installing tho ...wouldn't install , full of errors...How wonderful is that ? :)
<genii> BluesKaj Yeah I've been wrestling with it since version 4.4 or so
<BluesKaj> ever get it to work , genii ?
<genii> BluesKaj Yup, our old servers were based on 4.8 ... no gui etc tho
<BluesKaj> ok
<genii> BluesKaj The disk slices and disklabel scheme is annoying
<BluesKaj> I havew a live cd with gnome as the default desktop ...wasn't too impressed
<genii> BluesKaj: Last one I needed to deal with was ver 5.2, haven't seen since. Didn't know they have a livecd now :) It seems the fad
<BluesKaj> yeah , i managed to get past that ok, ran into trouble with X ,.. wouldn't install dependencies for some apps..
<BluesKaj> so i gave up
<genii> BluesKaj: My old method used to be just install cli then download newest ports tarball, then make X from ports tree
<BluesKaj> ok, sounds logical
<BluesKaj> but , I think i'll stick with Kubuntu for a while before i try again...was trying a dual boot
<genii> BluesKaj There is a good site called freebsddiary or similar, very helpful most days
<pafnutiy> please, can anyone help! i want to set Jre on firefox. i created a link to plugin in firefox/plugins/ directory, but java doesn't work
<Black_Monkey> hey, does anyone know if kubuntu would run these "bluetooth dongle" things?
<Black_Monkey> pafnutiy: does it show up in about:plugins?
<pafnutiy> no, it doesnt. but the link was created successfully! whats the matter?
<teguh> he he he he he thank's a lot bro its working
<Black_Monkey> pafnutiy: hmm, well I have a link to libjavaplugin.so in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ folder, and it works fine...
<pafnutiy> i understood why it didnt work)
<pafnutiy> thanks
<Black_Monkey> oh ok, cool
<Black_Monkey> so yeah, anyone know about these bluetooth dongles? would I be able to just plug one in, and transfer files to my mobile?
<llutz> Black_Monkey: file transfer should be easy with kbluetoothd
<Black_Monkey> oh cool. and even these really cheap things should be alright on kubuntu?
<llutz> Black_Monkey: i own a USD 3,- dongle, works fine ootb
<srvzro> as long as your mobile isn't a blackberry, most of those phones have data disabled
<Black_Monkey> ah, nice. I didn't think it would be so easy...
<vlt> Hello. I'm connected to the internet via /dev/modem and kppp. I can do pings and ssh connections, I even can download using wget, but Konqueror refuses to connect. Any idea what to check?
<teguh> how to lookup  "service" in ubuntu
<vlt> teguh: What do you mean?
<teguh> ehm i want see what service in my comp like task manager in windows
<srvzro> open a konsole and type top
<vlt> teguh: maybe something like `ps ax` or `top`?
<llutz> teguh: ps -e, ksysguard
<ccoffey_> htop is much nicer !
<ccoffey_> i have a nooby question. is there xfs support in ubuntu (7.04/64) i don't see mkfs.xfs. and i don't see any reference to xfs (the FS) in apt
<srvzro> htop? oh yeah its nice
<ccoffey_> yakuake and htop are the first two things in install these days
<llutz> ccoffey_: xfslibs-dev and xfsprogs are in the repos
<teguh> he he he thank's
<ccoffey_> ah, ok. must have missed them. are they running as modules then?
<llutz> ccoffey_: and kernel-config says: CONFIG_XFS_FS=m
<RivaeAerya>  I don't like Opera a lot. It wants to use it's own torrent client, and own email application. You can't even change that, you have to go with the Opera suite. I'd use Konqueror if it could handle the more AJAXy pages, like pageflakes.com, which it messes up. Why doesn't konqueror do this?
<ccoffey_> llutz: nice, cheers
<benkong2> hey all
<benkong2> is there an irc channel for gusty kubuntu or can I ask questions here?
<ccoffey_> is there a non supported kernel branch that can be supported through apt? i.e. does anyone manage a repo for 2.6.21. I know i could add a gutsy repo and install it from there under fiesty. is this the only way? I really should roll my own i suppose
<CrunchyFerrett> dont ask to ask, just ask
<teguh> what the most mysql admin used in linux
<foobar> I'm trying to play some high res videos, and they play ok , but whenever I try to play fullscreen it doesn't play in right framerate
<pag> benkong2, #ubuntu+1 is the main channel for Gutsy
<benkong2> I keep getting an error about libcurl3-gnutls and libcurl4-gnutls conflicting what should I do?
<benkong2> pag: ok thanks
<RivaeAerya>  I don't like Opera a lot. It wants to use it's own torrent client, and own email application. You can't even change that, you have to go with the Opera suite. I'd use Konqueror if it could handle the more AJAXy pages, like pageflakes.com, which it messes up. Why doesn't konqueror do this?
<benkong2> pa
<ccoffey_> did you try changing the useragent string for konqueror to firefox or something to see if it makes any difference?
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: no
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: give it a go so :)
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: i now tried
<RivaeAerya> it doesn't help
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: check it out yourself: http://www.pageflakes.com/
<ccoffey_> ah well
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: please try that site in konqueror, you'll see
<ccoffey_> lokking at it now
<RivaeAerya> ok
<RivaeAerya> Meebo works, though
<RivaeAerya> and netvibes, too
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: seems the same as in firefox for me, what the issue you have?
<hero> !rdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: i get the 'welcome to pageflakes' dialog, with a black background, i can't close the dialog, and if i log in, it still stays black and it does NOTHING
<spawn57> I see teh dialog and everything
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: I get the black background alright, but i can dismiss it, and then it acts the same as in firefox for me. 3.5.7 I'm running
<spawn57> can't make a page though, after the 3rd setp I get an error
<spawn57> anyway I'm off to bed
<spawn57> later
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: weird, i can't do that here
<RivaeAerya> spawn57: alright bye
<ccoffey_> odd alright
<RivaeAerya> it says "There was a problem processing you request. Please retry your last action"
<RivaeAerya> and it does that two times
<RivaeAerya> and then it just jumps back to that dialog with the black background
<pafnutiy> please help! if i have a package which is marked in dpkg as "half-installed" and i want to uninstall it, what i have to do?
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: After the inital box, i don't seem to have any issues. i don't think i have anything fancy installed, so i'm not sure what your issue is. have youupgraded kde to 3.5.7?
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: kde 3.5.6 here
<RivaeAerya> how do i upgrade.. safely?
<ccoffey_> try 3.5.7, it might solve the issue http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, are you using adept or synaptic , and what is the package ?
<ccoffey_> safe as houses to upgrade ;)
<RivaeAerya> why isn't it in the official repos, ccoffey_?
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: AFIAK, 3.5.6 was the stable when it was 7.04 was released, and that's frozen, 3.5.7 came out after, so technically they don't support it, but it is stable
<llutz> RivaeAerya: it came out after feisty-freeze/release
<RivaeAerya> llutz: so this means.. once a new kde comes out, it goes into that seperate repository? that's really good news to me, as i don't like the frozen state
<ice9> is KDE 4 stable enought to use
<RivaeAerya> ice9: no
<ccoffey_> ice9: I wouldn't say so
<Minataku> KDE4 is still in very early status
<ice9> does it work though
<Minataku> Sort of
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: grab Amarok 1.4.6 while your at it, newer shinier icons
<ice9> and its less resource heavy then kde 3.5
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: in that repo too?
<Minataku> ice9: That currently may just be a side effect of it's incomplete status
<ice9> ahh ok
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: it's in feisty-backports
<pafnutiy> <BluesKaj> i use, but if i have already installed it other way, can i break this installation?
<ice9> I'll just wait then
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: no, i mean, that repo i just added.. will that make me have the newest kde, always?
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: or how can i get that?
<Minataku> ice9: Definitely what I would recommend
<ice9> heard the beta is going to be out end of July is that true
<deminemi> is there a driver writing channel on freenode ?
<ccoffey_> ccoffey_: it's just the 3.5.7 repo. KDE isn't released that often, so check www.kubuntu.com every week or so for big items like that. to get bacports, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines you need. i'll check the exact ones now
<Spork> hello all
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: alright. so that means i have to constantly change the repo? well, that's alright to me. gives me a chance to choose if i want it
<ccoffey_> KDE is only released every ~6 months or so really
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, what is the application?
<RivaeAerya> ok
<pafnutiy> BluesKaj: sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin
<pafnutiy> BluesKaj: sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: Actaully, just go into adept manager, and Adept -> Manage repos -> Updates -> Unsupported updates. Enable anything else in their you like, it's all safe
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, check your adept or synaptic details ...when installing java you must answer yes to thier licence agreement in the adept/synaptic install terminal
<pafnutiy> BluesKaj: ok
<K-Ryan> Hello #kubuntu =)
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: alright
<fsssh> if i try to add a buddy (icq user) to my kopete contact list, i find his account, press "add" but neither gets added, nor gets an addrequest
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: unsupported updates WON'T break my system?
<fsssh> i use kopete
<fsssh> anyone can help ?
<fsssh> only 5% of the time RivaeAerya =D
<K-Ryan> fsssh: You have to add in the program
<RivaeAerya> fsssh: is that much?
<RivaeAerya> i don't want an unstable computer
<fsssh> only use them if its important RivaeAerya
<K-Ryan> Right click a group, add contact to group, pick the account, type in the ICQ number
<fsssh> then dont use them
<fsssh> i try K-Ryan sec
<RivaeAerya> fsssh: and pre-release updates?
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: it's just they can't support what wasn't released with the OS. if you are running a life support machine or something, i wouldn't, but i've not encountered any problems with them
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: alright
<pafnutiy> BluesKaj: the point is that i've already installed it manually, if i will install it again, wouldnt it conflict?
<fsssh> yes K-Ryan i'm not stupid. ive done that like 10 times but nothing happens =D
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: although that repo doesn't contain the new KDE.. but it does contain the new Amarok
<K-Ryan> fsssh: Well you didn't say you had done that
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, there are no absolute guarantees , but most so called 'unsupported' sources are so named due to legal issues, but don't use Automatix , whatever you do :)
<K-Ryan> And are you sure that the person is accepting the requests?
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: alright :)
<fsssh> "i find his account, press "add" :PP
<K-Ryan> What do you mean, find his account?
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, no it will just tell you it's already installed , or install over the older version
<fsssh> the shorter version of it :P
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: so it's safe to use and makes me get new software, but NOT as unstable as gutsy?
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: it's that, or wait till gutsy is out. obviously the ultimate choice is up to you, but you shouldn't have any real issues. Yes, KDE is is a seperate repo. I think previously amarko used to have it's own repo ?
<hollandlucas> hey
<K-Ryan> Howyd hollandlucas
<K-Ryan> *Howdy
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: nah, i don't want a frozen system
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, relatively safe, yes :)
<fsssh> well i did exactly what you said, i search for his number, i find him, i press "add" the window disappears, supposing that the program really added him now, but nothing happens !
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: doesn't contain the things ubuntu+1 has?
<K-Ryan> fsssh: What do you mean search for his number, no you don't do this on the website.
<K-Ryan> You have to do this IN Kopete
<fsssh> yes sure :D
<K-Ryan> Right click a group IN Kopete
<fsssh> there is a search function
<hollandlucas> Does Kopete log conversations?
<RivaeAerya> BluesKaj: doesn't contain the things ubuntu+1 has?
<K-Ryan> Oh wow
<BluesKaj> RivaeAerya, as far as gutsy is concerned , I'd wait
<ccoffey_> RivaeAerya: it's not bleeding edge, just think of it of stable releases of items that came out after fiesty went gold
<K-Ryan> I see what you mean about the search
<K-Ryan> Never knew about that
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: alright :)
<K-Ryan> =)
<K-Ryan> Can you add anyone else?
<RivaeAerya> ccoffey_: the 'unsupported updates', right? i always though you had to take another distro than Ubuntu to get the latest and greatest. Anyways, you mean the 'unsupported' one, right?
<K-Ryan> 438-929-615
<K-Ryan> Try me
<hollandlucas> The problem is that I have lost my ICQ contact list
<K-Ryan> RivaeAerya: You get the latest and greatest _stable_ with Ubuntu
<RivaeAerya> K-Ryan: Alright :) in Unsupported?
<K-Ryan> With options to go for very latest and supposedly greatest
<K-Ryan> Unsupported?
<hollandlucas> and I need a particular contact right now, so the only way to find out his ICQ no is by taking a look at log files (if there are any)
<RivaeAerya> yes, the 'Unsupported updates' repo
<kharloss> hi there. i have a problem . after 6 month of smooth working, my ububtu server become verry verry slow when i connect using a ssh client  like putty , or  SFTP using gFTP. any ideeas  ? server is used as web server .
<RivaeAerya> i want to make sure i haven't chosen the wrong one
<pafnutiy> BluesKaj: i installed it second time) i hope it wont conflict. thank you very much for help
<ccoffey_> K-Ryan: It's what ever adept calls backports, i think it has it labelled as unsupported updates
<K-Ryan> Uh huh
<RivaeAerya> last chance till i press the accept button
<K-Ryan> I think that's stuff that's no longer continued
<RivaeAerya> no, it gives me new amarok and stuff
<K-Ryan> But they don't put unstable stuff in the repos anyway.
<RivaeAerya> alright
<RivaeAerya> none of them?
<K-Ryan> I don't "think" so
<teguh> what the most php development used by webmaster... please
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, yw
<ccoffey_> nope, just unsupported
<RivaeAerya> ok
<RivaeAerya> dinner now, bye
<ccoffey_> about that time for me, need to reboot anyway, changed kernel
<BluesKaj> ccoffey_, he worrried about it freezing or blowing up in his face ...musta had some trauma with other distros :)
<hollandlucas> so, does kopete log conversations by default?
<K-Ryan> I don't believe so
<hollandlucas> damn
<BluesKaj> err he's worried
<hollandlucas> is there another way to restore my ICQ contact list?
<K-Ryan> Anyone in here not use KDE?
<BluesKaj> hollandlucas, there's a log option in configure konverstaion
<hollandlucas> I'm talking about Kopete
<K-Ryan> hollandlucas: If you have it saved to a file somewhere, otherwise no
<hollandlucas> I don't... damn
<BluesKaj> who use ICQ anymore ...  :)
* BluesKaj ducks 
<K-Ryan> You'd be suprised
<hollandlucas> I hate ICQ
<hollandlucas> I usually use Jabber
* K-Ryan is an AIM user.
<hollandlucas> but the majority of my friends use ICQ
<hollandlucas> so I'm using a gateway to chat with them
<K-Ryan> I have everything though because people always complain "Why don't you use this?"
<K-Ryan> And they never get it so you always have to get what they have
<hollandlucas> it's annoying
<hollandlucas> why can
<CrunchyFerrett> heh
<hollandlucas> 't everybody use jabber?
<K-Ryan> So I have AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo
<varaonaid> hi, i'm thinking of installing *buntu and someone told me that it works better to add KDE to ubuntu than to install kubuntu.  what are your thoughts?
<CrunchyFerrett> Ryan, have you heard my good news?
<K-Ryan> Wireless working right?
<hollandlucas> that's nonsense imho
<CrunchyFerrett> OH YEAH BABY
<K-Ryan> varaonald: Go for Kubuntu straight up
<teguh> hi guys i need the name php ide
<varaonaid> ok, i was wondering if that was better
<K-Ryan> Yeah I thought I heard you say it CrunchyFerrett ;)
<varaonaid> thanks for the advice
<varaonaid> :)
<K-Ryan> varaonald: I don't think either is better, it's just less of a hassle to go for Kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> Rather than Ubuntu then get the Kubuntu stuff
<K-Ryan> Well, the KDE stuff
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu stuff
<DaSkreech> he can get KDE stuff if he wants
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: Well it is the Kubuntu "stuff" but it's for the purpose of KDE
<genii> teguh I'm pretty sure kdevelop can be used for php and not just C/C++ etc
<K-Ryan> Anyways...
<teguh> is kdevelop like macromedia
<varaonaid> K-Ryan: thanks.  that makes a lot of sense and anything that minimizes hassle is good
<K-Ryan> varaonald: You're welcome =)
<twosouls82_> hi smylanakis :)
<smylanakis> hello there
<ubunturos> teguh: no. I don't think so
<ubunturos> !kdevelop | teguh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smylanakis> is there anybody out there that knows a way to optimize a site .. SEO etc?
<jhutchins_lt> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8594 kB, installed size 26204 kB
<smylanakis> and what prizes ?? i am interested in for first page in google results..
<smylanakis> if anybody just talk to me
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: maybe someone in #apache?
<smylanakis> thank you my friend
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: Actually, google has pretty good advice on their webmasters pages.
<jhutchins_lt> smylanakis: The best thing to do to optimize a site is to have good content.
<fyrmedic> i just took a hard-drive out of one laptop with breezy on it and installed it in another but it is failing on hardware stuff. how do I reconfigure everything so that it will load the rght drivers. I can load into recovery mode. Is there a dpkg-reconfigure command for that?
<BluesKaj> fyrmedic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Doesn't he maybe want dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<BluesKaj> will that give him driver options , jhutchins?
<fyrmedic> I'll try the dpkg-reconfigure -a. That will basically reconfigure everything right?
<Darkrift> how do you execute a sh from konsole?
<llutz> Darkrift: . file.sh
<Darkrift> ahhhh
<BluesKaj> I'll defer to jhutchins on this since , im not sure , fyrmedic...' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' might do it :)
<fyrmedic> BluesKaj; I'll give it a try
<Darkrift> whats a good way to mount a .uif file
<fyrmedic> Doesn
<fyrmedic> doesn't really matter I can always defer to a clean install off live cd with dapper if I need to.
<teguh> what the name app for see ntfs partition
<K-Ryan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<K-Ryan> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<K-Ryan> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<K-Ryan> Take your choice
<BluesKaj> !uif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Darkrift: A whatnow?
<zombielion> are the more plugins for avidemux other than the ones that come on install
<Darkrift> .ui image file
<Darkrift> im trying to mount it
<Darkrift> .uif*
<varaonaid> is kubuntu upgradeable from one version to the next or do you have to do a fresh install each time/
<varaonaid> ?
<DaSkreech> Where did youget it from?
<Darkrift> im using qemu to install xp
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Darkrift> its an xp cd image
<Darkrift> since my xp cd is a restore cd, i had to download it
<DaSkreech> Well should have made an ISO image
<K-Ryan> varaonald: Upgradable
<DaSkreech> standards are so much nicer
<Darkrift> yeah
<Darkrift> tell that to the internet
<Darkrift> lol
<varaonaid> K-Ryan: thanks, i was hoping that it was :)
<Darkrift> i had to find a warez copy
<K-Ryan> Don't say that in here
<Darkrift> i have my own key, but not a disk
<Darkrift> why?
<Darkrift> i have a key
<Darkrift> so theres nothign illegal about it
<K-Ryan> I don't know about the circumstances
<K-Ryan> But warez isn't treated well
<Darkrift> i actually have 3 legal keys for it
<K-Ryan> In here anyway
<Darkrift> ok, its not warez..... its a legal copy that i barrowed from soem warez ppl :)
<K-Ryan> >.>
<DaSkreech> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift> anyways
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: I was going to try it but I was pretty sure there wasn't an entry =P
<DaSkreech> Should be
<DaSkreech> With lots of FUD :)
<K-Ryan> No doubt
<Darkrift> anyone used a tool called iat (iso analyzer tool) ?
<Darkrift> im trying to find a way to mount this image or convert it to iso
<teguh> wao i just want copy my data from windows to my ubuntu....but how
<K-Ryan> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<K-Ryan> Or is it on the same machine?
<K-Ryan> Just mount it and copy
<teguh> how to mount it......cause im blind linux
<teguh> im totaly new
<TeraDyne> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TeraDyne> that's not the right one
<K-Ryan> Okay, by default it should have been auto mounted
<K-Ryan> So open up Konqueror
<K-Ryan> Click "storage"
<K-Ryan> It should be in there
<K-Ryan> Listed as hd<drive letter><partition number>
<K-Ryan> Is it in there?
<teguh> ubotu -> and it show disabled
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<K-Ryan> Ugh, he's lagging again >.>
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan broke the bot again. XD
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K-Ryan> I swear it wasn't me!
<judgen> anyone knows why kdetv crashes my xserver?
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, uif are similar to ISO or img files AFAIK ...try acetoneiso or Kiso
<Darkrift> acetioneiso didnt work
<teguh> to many bot what bot
<Darkrift> had to install magiciso (windows exe in crossover) and make it into an iso
<liway> hi. i just removed the ubuntu-desktop from my laptop and will just use xubuntu. yipee! how i change the boot and shutdown splash images... i want kubuntu images...
<BluesKaj> yeah Darkrift, that's been my experience too...the latest version of acetoneiso is crappy
<BluesKaj> are you doing a "backdoor window " install ? :)
<liway> ?
<BluesKaj> err Darkrift , i mean
<Darkrift> x crashed :(
<maddy> Sysinfo for 'oberth': FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE-p3 running KDE 3.5.6, , HD: 1/7GB, , 112 proc's,
<maddy> yay
<DaSkreech> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<moofoo> hello, is it safe to upgrade from kubuntu edgy (with kde 3.5.6) to feisty via the do-release-upgrade (after adding/updating the http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ repository)?!
<DaSkreech> liway: Upgrade your kernel in KDE
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<RivaeAerya> pageflakes still doesn't work
<RivaeAerya> in konqueror
<moofoo> yes i've read this but the "do-release-upgrade" is recommended for server - will it work flawless for remote upgrading a kubuntu edgy client?
<Darkrift> anyone here good with qemu?
<Darkrift> i cant get it to boot from a bootable iso :(
<Darkrift> damnit
<K-Ryan> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<K-Ryan> Been there yet?
<X2B> question: my global shortcuts (like alt+f2) only work if all windows are minimized. Any Help?
<K-Ryan> I've never used it so I'm afraid I can't really help, but that should help a little bit.
<K-Ryan> X2B: You're sure it's not just after clicking the desktop?
<X2B> well just say that it is only working when there are no active windows...
<X2B> Darkrift: Does it give some kind of error message?
<K-Ryan> Hmm, that's strange.
<X2B> I used to work with qemu... But it is pretty slow..
<Darkrift> it cant boot from hd or cd
<Darkrift> and ive tried mounting the iso and using the mount point, still cant see it
<moofoo> hm well no risk no fun - let's see what do-release-upgrade will destroy ;-)
<X2B> Are you launching it from konsole??
<Darkrift> yes
<Darkrift> used kqemu to make a shell script
<X2B> well, it should give you some kind of error message if it doesnt work. Wither on the screen or stdout
<Darkrift> well, it likes to crash x, is that usefull?
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> twice now its locked up x
<Darkrift> and ive had to restart
<X2B> hmmm. Could you just pastebin that script??
<Darkrift> downloading vmplayer now :(
<Darkrift> yeah
<Darkrift> nohup /usr/bin/qemu     -m 256 -smp 1   -net none        -boot d  -hda '/media/sda1/qemu/xp.img'       &
<Darkrift> oh
<Darkrift> i see the prob
<Darkrift> the path for the cd isnt even in there
<Darkrift> its /media/sda1/qemu/xp.isp
<Darkrift> you know what the & is for?
<llutz> Darkrift: send commend-execution to background
<llutz> command
<Darkrift> ok
<Darkrift> so before the & i can add more args?
<grul> yes
<Darkrift> nohup /usr/bin/qemu     -m 256 -smp 1   -net none        -boot d  -hda '/media/sda1/qemu/xp.img'  -cda '/media/sda1/qemu/XpSp2.iso'      &
<Darkrift> that look better?
* Darkrift prepares for another x crash
<Bokanov> I am getting this error on the install of an application "
<Bokanov> The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<Bokanov> is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
<Bokanov> path to pkg-config.
<Darkrift> scary
<Darkrift> no error this time
<Darkrift> but no crash
<Darkrift> and nothing else seems to be happening
<X2B> Darkrift: How much mb of mem do you have inside your pc?
<Darkrift> 1g X2B
<llutz> Bokanov: install pkg-config
<X2B> and you are emulating an smp system??
<Bokanov> I did that, at least I think I did... I just downloaded it and ran ./ configure
<Darkrift> single cpu xp system used only for trying to sync my pda
<Darkrift> lol
<Tm_T> Darkrift: I recommend vmware for that
<Darkrift> ack
<Darkrift> i was gonna use qemu to isntall it
<Darkrift> so i could use vmplayer to run it
<Tm_T> you don't have vmware server?
<Tm_T> IIRC it's free
<X2B> well, the question is that since qemu is emulating hardware I don't know if it would be possible to use eg USB after all
<Darkrift> hrmmmmm
<Darkrift> i had it installed
<Darkrift> but someone said i needed workstation :(
<Darkrift> so i removed itlast night
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> nice
<Darkrift> so server will work?
<Darkrift> i couldnt figure out how to use it
* Tm_T can't remember
<Tm_T> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Darkrift> oooooooh
<Darkrift> nice
<Darkrift> ty
<RivaeAerya> somebody call out my name, i want to test something
<X2B> RivaeAerya
<RivaeAerya> thanks. it worked
<X2B> no prob
<K-Ryan> You set it up to ding?
<RivaeAerya> kinda. i set it up to show a notification
<K-Ryan> RivaeAerya
<K-Ryan> RivaeAerya
<K-Ryan> RivaeAerya
<K-Ryan> =)
<moofoo> You have to download a total of 1821M. whee poor servers ;-P
<RivaeAerya> do it again, please
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<K-Ryan> o.O
<K-Ryan> RivaeAerya
<K-Ryan> =D
<RivaeAerya> thanks :)
<K-Ryan> My pleasure
<K-Ryan> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<K-Ryan> What's the difference between Bash and Dash?
<K-Ryan> s/ash/ASH
<dhq> i have a kubuntu DVD i need to get pacages from it how do i do it i cant download help me out
<K-Ryan> It needs to be listed in your sources.list
<moofoo> K-ryan: dash should be posix compliant bash not
<K-Ryan> Posix?
<dhq> K-Ryan, how do i do it
<K-Ryan> Don't know, I just know it needs to be in there, sorry
<TeraDyne> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<moofoo> k-ryan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posix
<dhq> can anyone help me
<K-Ryan> dhq: The chat is a little quiet right now, but if you stick around long enough someone will help out.
<dhq> oh ok
<K-Ryan> Well I'm out for now guys, good luck with everything and I'll catch you guys later.
<K-Ryan> Thanks for the link moofoo ;)
<TeraDyne> dhq: Are you trying to add the DVD as a package repository?
<dhq> TeraDyne, how do i do it
<TheCreationist> dhq: You need to open up your /etc/apt/sources.list file and make sure the DVD is listed there.
<dhq> TheCreationist, how and wat
<TeraDyne> dhq: put "sudo nano /etc/apt/souces.list" in a Konsole window and pastebin the results
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dhq> TeraDyne, i am on a fresh install
<TeraDyne> dhq: ok. hold on a sec
<TeraDyne> press Alt and F2, and put this in the line "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list". Then see if the DVD is listed at the top.
<Darkrift> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<TeraDyne> dhq: press Alt and F2, and put this in the line "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list". Then see if the DVD is listed at the top.
<pyrotix> HOW DO I STOP KONQUEROR AND KATE FROM OPENING BINARY FILES I'M TRYING TO DOWNLOAD. ugghggh. It is exceedingly annoying.
<dhq> TeraDyne, its not
<TeraDyne> dhq: ok. open Konsole and put in "sudo apt-cdrom add" and follow what it says.
<Darkrift> ok, i installed vmware player, but the instructions on that link are for gnome and i cant find the shortcut
<Darkrift> anyone know how else to run it?
<dhq> TeraDyne, Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<dhq> Unmounting CD-ROM Waiting for disc...Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter Mounting CD-ROM... E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<dhq> TeraDyne, the dvd is in
<TeraDyne> dhq: ok, let me take a look at the man page. Give me a sec.
<dhq> TeraDyne, ok
<TeraDyne> dhq: put this into the konsole window "cat /etc/fstab" and look for a chunk that says "media/cdrom" or something similar. What does that chunk read as?
<dhq> TeraDyne, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<TeraDyne> dhq: which cd drive is the dvd in, the first or second?
<Darkrift> (vmplayer:27791): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<Darkrift> i tried apt-getting libgcc_s.so.1 and GCC_4.2.0 with no luck
<Darkrift> what else could i try?
<dhq> 2nd
<dhq> TeraDyne, 2nd
<TeraDyne> ok then, the command to add the dvd should be "sudo apt-cdrom -d=/media/cdrom1 add"
<kaic> how do i use cmd mount?
<TeraDyne> kaic: you could always look at the man pages for mount. Use "man mount" in a konsole window.
<TeraDyne> A good tip I learned early on is: "If you don't know what a command line command does or how to use it, always look at the man pages."
<TeraDyne> dhq: is it working?
<dhq> TeraDyne, nope
<TeraDyne> Same error?
<dhq> TeraDyne, the dvd is a /dev/sr0
<kaic> TeraDyne: tkz
<TeraDyne> it's at /dev/sr0? then replace the "/media/cdrom1" part with "/dev/sr0".
<BluesKaj> pyrotix, what download manager are you using ?
<Darkrift> anyone?
<dhq> TeraDyne, do i need the reopos on a dvd or the fiesty 7.04 dvd has them
<TeraDyne> dhq: you mean the universe\multiverse repositories?
<kaic> how do i log root?
<TeraDyne> !sudo | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dhq> TeraDyne, i have the dvd
<dhq> TeraDyne, the live cd/dvd
<TeraDyne> dhq: ok, but what do you mean "do I need the repos on a dvd" ?
<dhq> TeraDyne, are the repos present on the live dvd
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, there's always ,"ahem" VMWare workstation
<Darkrift> i know
<Darkrift> i got vmplayer installed
<pyrotix> BluesKaj: trying to download a source from sourceforge
<Darkrift> but im missing some libs
<Darkrift> trying to figure out how to get them (semi n00b still)
<TeraDyne> The only repos on the dvd are the basic dvd package repos. If you're wanting more than what the DVD comes with, you'll have to make sure they're enabled in the "/etc/apt/sources.list" file.
<TeraDyne> !repos | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pyrotix> BluesKaj: found an eventual direct link, but constantly having binaries trying to open in kate or konqueror annoys me
<BluesKaj> konq browser, pyrotix ?
<pyrotix> BluesKaj: ya
<dhq> TeraDyne, are there any present on the live dvd
<Darkrift> /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6) <---- what i need, any idea how to get it (or them :S)
<Darkrift> actally, seems i might need gcc 4.2
<langdon> hi folks
<BluesKaj> use FireFox , pyrotix set the download manager dir to /home/yourname
<TeraDyne> Just what's in the "/etc/apt/sources.list". The DVD has the main and restricted repos enabled by default, I beleive. The only packages that are avalible on the disk are the basic, older packages that come with the DVD.
<TeraDyne> that was directed towards dhq
<dhq> TeraDyne, will it have audio drivers
<BluesKaj> you can do the same in konqueror , pyrotix
<TeraDyne> dhq, depends on which ones you need. It might, and it might not.
<pyrotix> kk
<dhq> TeraDyne, i need to play mp3 and videos
<arekanderu> Hia guys. i kinda need help :S
<TeraDyne> !codecs | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TeraDyne> The liveCD\DVD doesn't come with the needed packages, though.
<arekanderu> Im trying to install a game called tibia, but i have no idea how to...
<TeraDyne> !find tibia
<ubotu> Package/file tibia does not exist in feisty
<arekanderu> But how the hel do u install it properly ?
<arekanderu> Downloaded it from their homepage
<Darkrift> anyone able to help me install gcc 4.2?
<arekanderu> got a command to install it, but i only get error message :S
<arekanderu> an*
<TeraDyne> what is the error message? if it's long, pastebin it.
<Darkrift> it seems like its got tons of packages and i dont know how to install the dep's seperately
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AcE13> I have attached my usb drive... but it doesnt shows up in lusb. And ofcourse its not automounting
<arekanderu> im sending this command : tar xfz tibia-8.0-6.tgz
<AcE13> using kubuntu fiesty but running xfce
<Darkrift> -xzvf
<TeraDyne> Darkrift: beat me to it
<Darkrift> heh
* Darkrift feels usefull :)
<Darkrift> almost
<TeraDyne> I go off to check my email, and that happens...
<Darkrift> heh
<Darkrift> i gotta take the easy ones
* Darkrift has no idea what -xzvf is, but thats what works 99% of the time ;)
* AcE13 's prob isnt easy?
<AcE13> j/k
<arekanderu> posted the error message on pastebin
<Darkrift> if it doesnt show up in lusb, id think it wasnt working, but i know nuffin :S
<arekanderu> Well, -xzvf didnt work either xD
<AcE13> Darkrift: sometimes it works... sometimes doesnt
<Darkrift> now paste your link here arekanderu
<arekanderu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28674/
<Darkrift> ouch
<arekanderu> ok, i feel like a total noob xD
* Darkrift only reads english
<TeraDyne> Darkrift: It's E(x)tract, filter through G(z)ip, (v)erbose, and (f)ile. Tha't what-xzvf is
<Darkrift> nice
<TeraDyne> man pages rock
<arekanderu> ok, ill translate it :P
<Darkrift> TeraDyne,  is there a way to install gcc 4.2 with apt if its not in the list?
<TeraDyne> And if you want to read them from something like Kate, just use "man <command> | tee -a <outputfile>"
<Darkrift> i want it to install all the dependancies too
<arekanderu> ... can't translater it properly
<arekanderu> translate*
<TeraDyne> Darkrift: I don't think so. I can't even find it with ubotu
<TeraDyne> arekanderu: what language is it?
<arekanderu> swedish'
<TeraDyne> Ok... anyone know what the swedish channel or trigger for the swedish channel is?
<Darkrift> damnit
<arekanderu> acording to the faq on the webpage i need to do this: use this command: tar xfz tibia-8.0-6.tgz
<Darkrift> why didnt vmware install its own dependancies
<CrunchyFerrett> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !SE
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<CrunchyFerrett> score
<TeraDyne> That should be "tar-xfz tibia-8.0.6.tgz"
<TeraDyne> What's the link to their website?
<llutz> TeraDyne: / arekanderu  tar xzf tibia-8.0.6.tgz
<arekanderu> k, ill try that llutz
<llutz> arekanderu: f has to be followed by the filename
<Darkrift> TeraDyne,  am i right in assuming i will have to install all of these packages (ftp://mirrors.laffeycomputer.com/pub/gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-4.2.0/) (and probably compile them first)
<TeraDyne> ah, didn't see that in the man pages. Nice catch.
<arekanderu> ok, could some1 take me into a private room and explain? xD
<llutz> TeraDyne: viewing man-pages in KDE: konqueror -> man://<command>
<Darkrift> arekanderu,
<Darkrift> make the f the last arguement
<TeraDyne> Darkrift: No idea. I have little experience in stuff like that.
<Darkrift> so f is next to the filename
<Darkrift> tar -xxxf filename
<Darkrift> so in your case tar -xzf tibia-8.0.6.tgz
<TeraDyne> llutz: no, I just overlooked it. I know how to read the man pages. Besides, I can read it better in Konsole, or one of the virtual terminals.
<zorglu_> q. when browsing with firefox, and looking at a page with flash, is that possible to stop them ? all those flash stuff eat my cpu pretty bad and make the whole browser quite slow
<TeraDyne> zorglu_: look up the adblock extention.
<zorglu_> TeraDyne: and this extension makes it possible to stop flash advertisment from moving ?
<root> hi guys
<TeraDyne> zorglu_: it can block them from even showing up.
<bosnianboy> i have problem with compiz fusion
<TeraDyne> zorglu_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<zorglu_> TeraDyne: ok so unable to just stop them :(  thanks i will look
<TeraDyne> !compiz | bosnianboy
<ubotu> bosnianboy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bosnianboy> it reports that there is no texture_from_pixmap
<bosnianboy> but glxinfo |grep texture_from_pixmap gives this
<TeraDyne> bosnianboy: you'll have better luck asking in #ubuntu-effects . They'll know more about it.
<bosnianboy> GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<bosnianboy> ok
<bosnianboy> tnx
<The_Machine> i'm trying to share a folder called "Share" to test samba.  Still, when i go to \\computerip\ from another (windows) box, i don't even get prompted for credentials.
<The_Machine> Little help getting samba/share working? :)
<_snakey_> hi all
<TeraDyne> hi
<RivaeAerya> does anybody know a good note-taking application?
<TeraDyne> RivaeAerya: Tomboy, KNotes...
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: knotes and Basket Notepads
<_snakey_> anyone knows an german ubuntu-irc-channel ?
<TeraDyne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* twosouls82 uses Basket
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: basket notepads has been discontinued, so i'm afraid i can't use that one. and it's REALLY buggy
<vzduch> anyone know a good Shoutcast-compatible streaming program for Linux?
<TeraDyne> I like KNotes. It integrates with Kontack.
<twosouls82> to bad, it had potention
<TeraDyne> Kontact*
<RivaeAerya> i'm trying to use it right now but all the groups and stuff are far too confusing, all things end up where i don't want them to be
<TeraDyne> vzduch: icecast?
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: take a look at Knotes, which is simple a post it app
<TeraDyne> RivaeAerya: The one Ubuntu  comes with is Tomboy
<vzduch> TeraDyne: I have worked w/ IceS2 to connect to an Icecast server.. but is it Shoutcast-compatible?
<RivaeAerya> TeraDyne: alright
<TeraDyne> vzduch: no idea. It's been too long since I played around with it.
<waylandbill_> Icecast is shoutcast compatible.
<TeraDyne> vzduch: I used to toy with it using dyne:bolic
<TeraDyne> waylandbill: thank you
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: where did you read that it is discontinued? It is not on their website, if I am correct
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: look at the bottom
<TeraDyne> waylandbill_: thank you*
<waylandbill> n/p
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: 'merci' =)
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: np
* TeraDyne should really look at putting up an icecast server for podcasts he listens to...
<arekanderu> ok guys, how do i install video drivers for my geforce mx440 card?
<TeraDyne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: i like knotes :)
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: good, I am switching to it while we speak =)
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: alright
* twosouls82 prays for new Basket developers though
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: can i import and export from knotes?
<waylandbill> I didn't understand Basket when I tried it. A subdirectory is usually enough organization. Maybe I needed to play with it more to understand it.
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya:  I can't find that feature either
<twosouls82> *grrr*
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: i'm doing it manually right now
<RivaeAerya> didn't have that much notes
<RodSteel> what file sharing client is everyone using with kubuntu?
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: answer is no, you should indeed do it manually
<dale> some one please help!
<dale> I have broken a pin on a new processor
<dale> Will it still work?
* twosouls82 will be importing notes the whole evening :(
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<TeraDyne> dale: no
* ActionParsnip waves
<dale> event if just one on the edge?
* twosouls82 waves back and smiles
<RodSteel> ooo.. dale that's not good
<dale> its an amd x2 3600
<dale> 5600*
<dale> sorry
<TeraDyne> dale: any broken pins on processor will essentially destory it
<twosouls82> dale: expensive mistake man
<RodSteel> live and learn
<dale> man
<RodSteel> how did you break it anyhow?
<RivaeAerya> Too bad there isn't a way to organise my notes
<dale> a couple just got bend
<twosouls82> did you step on it oslt?
<RivaeAerya> by now i've gone with this format:
<dale> and i tryed to fix it
<dale> how can i find out what the porpose of that pin was?
<RivaeAerya> Dot action code
<RivaeAerya> 	Dot Action 2
<RivaeAerya> 	966-735
<jhutchins_lt> dale: You won't damage anything if you try it, but it's unlikely to work.  Those pins cost money to manufacture, they don't put 'em on unless they're needed.
<RivaeAerya> Bugs Bunny Crazy Castle 4 codes
<RivaeAerya> 	R4Y043
<twosouls82> dale: no harm to try it; but I doubt it will work... unless there is a god
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: too bad knotes doesn't give me space to read
<dale> couldnt i put a thin piece of copper the the sock hole where it has broken off?
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: that's one of the reasons why I used Basket over KNotes
<TeraDyne> dale: that would probably fry the board...
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: luckily i can resize 'em :)
<ActionParsnip_> can ayone help with firefox? It connects but wont recieve data
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: but you can't define a default size etc :)
<ActionParsnip_> I'm sat waiting for www.google.com
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: true, but that's no problem. now i just need to know how i can show particular notes
* maria_ is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: let me show you how i'm using it
<jhutchins_lt> dale: Yeah, poor contact is worse than no contact.
<TeraDyne> !away > maria_
<jhutchins_lt> dale: If you're a soldering wizard with the right rig, you could put a new pin on, but that ain't the way to bet.
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: show all :) no show 'note' -> you can however use the Find function provided, but that one isn't easy accessible
<dale> I still have a couple of bent pin whats the best was to straighten them?
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: i'm going to have many notes, do i have to crowd my desktop?
<ActionParsnip_> dale: I'd use tweezers and a LOT of patience
<ActionParsnip_> dale: go VERY slowly
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: I found how to export/save your notes :)
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: tell me! :D
<jerry> hi
<twosouls82> no import function though
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: right click an existing note and see ;)
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: you can even add reminders, send them etc
<RivaeAerya> YES! knotes lets me select what notes i want to show!
<RivaeAerya> i just had to reload knotes
<twosouls82> ^5 RivaeAerya
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: check it out --> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2078/notitieee1.png
<pietro> hallo allemaal
<stinerc85> i cannot get the beryl manager to open
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: leuke muziek man/nice music man
<TrueFX> hi guys
<jerry> I got a problem
<TrueFX> i ve got a problem
<stinerc85> can you guys help
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: haha dank je
<TrueFX> mee to
<TrueFX> how cna i totally open iptables
<jerry> I'm trying to burn a img file using Burn CD Image - K3b
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: maar zo kan je het dus organiseren :)
<TrueFX> it does not let me connect anywhere
<TrueFX> even i cant run any application?
<jerry> and it says Seems not to be a usable image
<ActionParsnip_> jerry: do you have a cue file to go with it?
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: I allways use last.fm's tags for it :) 'getit' is for what I need to get
<jerry> no
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: what do you mean?
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: what part didn't you understand? =)
<twosouls82> don't know last.fm?
<jerry> The diskboot.img file is a VFAT filesystem image that can be written to a
<jerry> USB pendrive or other bootable media larger than a floppy.
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: yes, i know last.fm, but what are you using it for? "i always use last.fm's tags for it" and the 'getit' thing?
<jerry> I don't see that
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: I organize my wishlist (which I assume you showed me using imageshack), using last.fm
<ActionParsnip_> jerry: do some looking into .cue files to go with your file. Theres a weird syntax for it, its essentially a text file
<twosouls82> RivaeAerya: pm in dutch?
<ActionParsnip_> jerry: I thought K3b wouldnt need it but it may help
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: ah
<ActionParsnip_> Everybody it there any way to stop that annoying bluetooth noise when it detects an adapter
<ActionParsnip_> Its really annoying me
<RivaeAerya> twosouls82: yeah, that's the list of artists i like, using it i can see what i have and what i haven't. so i guess you could call it a wishlist, yeah
<jhutchins_lt> ActionParsnip_: kcontrol system sounds.
<llutz> arekanderu: did it work?
<arekanderu> yup, but i need opengl xD
<arekanderu> sudo aptitude install opengl
<arekanderu> ?
<arekanderu> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arekanderu> !OpenGL
<Bokanov> I'm having a problem with the razertools installer.  It needs libusb "Package libusb was not found in the pkg-config search path." which I have just installed.  The error persists.
<TrueFX> how to reset all ipfilter rules
<twosouls82> !search gl
<ubotu> Found: working_link-#ubuntu-effects, beryl, soc, google, lsb, ati-#ubuntu-effects, extra desktop-#ubuntu-effects, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, backspace-error-#ubuntu-effects, xgl
<TrueFX> i want to get rid of it
<TrueFX> ubout how can i get rid of that nuasance?
<hero> TrueFX: at the command prompt, you can type iptables -h
<hero> you should be able to figure it out from there
<ActionParsnip_> jhutchins_lt: cheers man, that was getting really annoying
<arekanderu> How do u install opengl?
<ActionParsnip_> arekanderu: what are you trying to achieve?
<arekanderu> I need opengl for a game
<ActionParsnip_> arekanderu: do you have your graphics card drivers installed correctly?
<Bokanov>  I'm having a problem with the razertools installer.  It needs libusb "Package libusb was not found in the pkg-config search path." which I have just installed.  The error persists.
<grul> does anyone know how to install more modules for python in ubuntu?
<grul> if there is a specific way
<kofrad> look in synaptic
<kofrad> im pretty sure there is a category for python packages
<arekanderu> yeah i think so
<grul> what's synaptic? :p sorry
<kofrad> its a package management program for ubuntu
<Timsen> hi, i created a new partition with cfdisk, but if I now try to make an fs on the partion it says:Could not stat /dev/sda11 --- No such file or directory
<Darkrift> 11 partitions?
<fssssssssssh> does anyone know howto change the color of the windowbar at the bottom ? (not the size)
<Darkrift> or am i reading too much into that
<Timsen> there is no device sda11 until now, but after a boot it is created, can somebody tell me the command so that I did not have to reboot
<Darkrift> window bar?
<CAPS_LOCK> why is kde so bloated?
<Darkrift> you mean the panel?
<kofrad> because its a whole desktop environment
<kofrad> and kubuntu installs everything for kde
<pvandewyngaerde> kde is not bloated, its feature rich
<CAPS_LOCK> same thing I suppose
<CAPS_LOCK> ok maybe not
<pvandewyngaerde> gnome tries to simplify everything because they think users are stupid
<CAPS_LOCK> aren't they?
<grul> do I need to install synaptic?
<kofrad> gnome has a nice feel to it, i still like kde better though
<CAPS_LOCK> ok maybe not
<twosouls82> pvandewyngaerde: please don't start a flame
<pvandewyngaerde> grul: there is adept
<Tm_T> CAPS_LOCK: show me real numbers how KDE is bloated
<CAPS_LOCK> but then again, isn't that what the linux philosophy is
<CAPS_LOCK> simple
<CAPS_LOCK> one program, one task
<pvandewyngaerde> open free
<pvandewyngaerde> choice
<Tm_T> CAPS_LOCK: that's UNIX philosophy
<Tm_T> go use UNIX if that's what you like
<CAPS_LOCK> ok, I'm wrong, shoot me
<CAPS_LOCK> :)
<nimble> Why does the kubuntu live cd have different packages to the installed one?
<Tm_T> nimble: do they have?
<nimble> By default i mean.
<Darkrift> q: to install gcc4.2 do i need ALL of these packs? ftp://mirrors.laffeycomputer.com/pub/gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-4.2.0/
<Tm_T> nimble: because, when you install it, it moves the system from live to your mass media
<nimble> Yeah, installed doesnt have qtparted or synaptic.
<CAPS_LOCK> I use gnome because I don't like c++
<Tm_T> nimble: and live has synaptic? :o
<Tm_T> CAPS_LOCK: that makes no sense
<CAPS_LOCK> but I'm not a programmer, I just don't like the ++, it makes the c look ugly
<nimble> I think so.
<Tm_T> nimble: interesting, well, I don't know
<massimo> ++'o
<TeraDyne> O_o;
<CAPS_LOCK> :)
<jhutchins_lt> CAPS_LOCK: Ok, totally arbitrary trolling.  That's just dumb.  It all compiles to machine code anyway.
<arekanderu> Darkdrift, oculd u help me? I need to install opengl, how do i do it?
<Darkrift> heh arekanderu  you ever hear of the blind leading the blind?
<kofrad> virtualbox is very nice
<nimble> It kinda bugs me because my usb hard drives don't really work completely right in installed kubuntu but they work perfectly in the live cd.
<Darkrift> i got lucky last time....... i wouldnt be much help this time
<CAPS_LOCK> yeah, but I stick with programs that only is written with a c, everytime I see the ++, I unistnall or avoid it
<jhutchins_lt> I'm gonna give it a shot here...
<jhutchins_lt> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> Nope.
<arekanderu> Haha, so u have no idea drakdrift? xD
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins_lt> !find opengl
<Darkrift> nope
<moofoo> actually i agree with caps_lock - i dislike gnome because i dislike gobject and C for GUI stuff ;-)
<Bokanov> how do I set an environmental variable?
<ubotu> Found: cl-sdl-opengl, libghc6-opengl-dev, libopengl-perl, libopengl-ruby, libtiff-opengl (and 2 others)
<BluesKaj> !opengl-info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl-info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> arekanderu: what you mean by "install opengl" ?
<arekanderu> Tm_T: i've installed the drivers for my card, but the game im trying to run complains about opengl (it says i dont got it)'
<Tm_T> arekanderu: err, what game?
<arekanderu> Tibia xD
<Darkrift> can you do tar -xzvf *.bz2 and have it extract each archive?
<Tm_T> arekanderu: and, you sure you have those drivers enabled and in use?
<TeraDyne> blind leading the blind... If only the man who coined the phrase knew my mother, then he'd have stayed quiet...
<arekanderu> Tm_T: i think so, but how do i chech it?
<arekanderu> check*
<BluesKaj> arekanderu, http://pyopengl.sourceforge.net/
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: er?
<kaic> how can i use mount to create a partition ntfs? what's the cmd line?
<pwilson> Is there a way to restore my jubuntu installation to first install state?
<kaic> not to create... to mount
<Tm_T> kaic: mount manual explains it well
<Darkrift> mount doesnt create partitions kaic
<Darkrift> oh
<arekanderu> BluesKaj: You sure?
<Tm_T> arekanderu: "glxinfo | grep direct" in konsole
<BluesKaj> oops
<TeraDyne> !ntfs | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<llutz> !ntfs-3g| kaic
<ubotu> kaic: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kaic> ty u both
<arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<arekanderu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Tm_T> arekanderu: so not
<arekanderu> o.O
<pwilson> I belive I've fark this install in several ways, is there a way to restore to a first install state?
<K-Ryan> Reinstall
<TeraDyne> pwilson: reinstall. Simple, yet effective
<Bokanov> Anyone know what is wrong with libusb : "
<Bokanov> Package libusb was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Bokanov> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libusb.pc'
<Bokanov> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Bokanov> No package 'libusb' found
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Bokanov> ahh thanks
<pwilson> lol, I was hopeing not to, I suppose I will, thanks.
<pwilson> Next q. I've got an Radion M22, in a Thinkpad t43, I've gotten open gl to work, but beryl crashes still.
<nord> hello!
<nord>  !!
<arekanderu> How do i make my 3d drivers work? I got a geforce mx 440 card
<posingaspopular> whats the command to kill amarok in terminal? "kill amarok" didn't work
<moofoo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nord> sudo rm -rf / )))
<pwilson> type xkill in the terminal, then click the offending window with the skull.
<TeraDyne> someone kick nord just for that.
<moofoo> posingaspopular: try killall amarokapp
<K-Ryan> sudo rm -rf / ))) ?
<K-Ryan> What's that?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<nord>     )))    !!!
<KomiaPoika> K-Ryan: don't do it
<K-Ryan> Duuhhhhh
<Tm_T> nord: stop
<K-Ryan> What is it?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: that forces everything to be deleted
<BluesKaj> !ru | nord
<ubotu> nord:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<K-Ryan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Tm_T> K-Ryan: I'm here
<K-Ryan> =)
<TeraDyne> and i mean deleated
<KomiaPoika> so my q is
<KomiaPoika> how can i list installed packages?
<Tm_T> !fi | KomiaPoika
<ubotu> KomiaPoika: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<KomiaPoika> mita prkl
<TeraDyne> ?
<KomiaPoika> voi
<pwilson> So, when beryl crashes, this is the output, anyone have an idea?
<pwilson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28698/
<nixternal> K-Ryan: any explanation to the use of !ops?
<Tm_T> nixternal: nothing, move along
<K-Ryan> I thought it was someone pulling a prank typing that in
<K-Ryan> The sudo rm thing
<TeraDyne> it was taken care of
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, pahapoika :)
<K-Ryan> Mmmk, no harm done
<KomiaPoika> how do i list installed packages?
<K-Ryan> Go into Adept and uncheck "Not installed"
<KomiaPoika> K-Ryan: from bash shell, that is
<moofoo> ..and is there a way to list all third party packages installed (so not from official repos)?
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<posingaspopular> moofoo: thanks! that worked
<pwilson> Regarding beryl crashing, here is my xorg.conf - anyone see any problems? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28700/
<arekanderu>               Ok guys, i really need help with this, i got a geforce mx 440 card, and i've installed sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy, and it dont seem to have installed anything
<KomiaPoika> moofoo: i'm trying to figure ot the same
<Tm_T> KomiaPoika: wait a second
<KomiaPoika> arekanderu: did you put "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<pwilson> arekanderu Is this an HP dv series laptop?
<twosouls82> arekanderu: dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy (it is installed probably)
<KomiaPoika> arekanderu:     Driver      "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<KomiaPoika> instead of "nv"
<Tm_T> KomiaPoika: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<pwilson> No one have any ideas on my beryl issue?
<Tm_T> but I'm gone now ->
<KomiaPoika> Tm_T: whats the deinstall part for??
<Tm_T> KomiaPoika: not show deinstall (so show only install)
<arekanderu> KomiaPoika: xorg.conf?!
<Tm_T> now for real ->>
<llutz> KomiaPoika: or: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<BluesKaj> arekanderu, check system settings/monitor&display/hardware..see if the driver is installed there
<K-Ryan> How can I make my PC speaker beep?
<KomiaPoika> arekanderu: the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arekanderu> how do i get sudo acces in normal mode?
<K-Ryan> what do you mean normal mode?
<Bokanov> Package libusb was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Bokanov> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libusb.pc'
<Bokanov> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Bokanov> No package 'libusb' found
<arekanderu> so that i dont need to open it with cmd
<K-Ryan> You can't
<K-Ryan> Unless you make a shortcut
<rhkfin> Anyone know why laptop volume buttons work on Kubuntu LiveCD but not on a installed system?
<see-g> rhkfin: uhm ... must be your specific hardware, the volume buttons work for me
<fdoving> rhkfin: tried kmenu -> system settings -> regional & language -> keyboard layout -> select Keyboard model ?`
<dale> Is it ok to pop a processor in for a sec to see if it works with out having to waste heat compund stuff?
<arekanderu> K-ryan, what do u mean shortcut?
<arekanderu> What can a shortcut do? xD
<K-Ryan> shortcut to application
<K-Ryan> add sudo in the command line thing
<BluesKaj> dale, this is not the room to ask such a question
<rhkfin> see-g: I've had the same for 2 different laptops
<Darkrift> how do i extract .bz2 ?
<dale> urhhhh... look man i just snapped a pin of an $300 chip.
<flake>  I'm going to be away for a week with a windoze laptop - I would like to be able to browse my home kubuntu machine remotely using the windoze laptop, what do I need to set up for that?
<Darkrift> no dale
<Darkrift> it is very not ok
<BluesKaj> Dark 'tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2'
<Darkrift> because without thermal grease and a heatsink, that cpu can fry in 2 seconds
<flake> and be able to browse root so I can go into my other harddrives in /media/..
<Darkrift> and dont think your faster then the clock
<Darkrift> ty BluesKaj
<arekanderu> K-ryan, you aint making no sense man xD
<K-Ryan> "Link to application"
<BluesKaj> flake, try Krdc
<K-Ryan> I think you can do that
<K-Ryan> Otherwise you need a shell script I guess
<flake> thanks
<rhkfin> fdoving: No, I mean the specific volume buttons on the laptop: work on live cd, not on installed
<BluesKaj> flake, accessing a windows machine is easier from linux than the reverse in my experience.
<fdoving> rhkfin: did you check out the place i told you about? if you select your keyboard model they tend to start working correctly.
<Darkrift> anyone know if gcc has a way of updating itself?
<twosouls82> flake: I use samba bi-directional for it
<flake> yes, but can't take two puters
<llutz> flake: use ssh
<fdoving> Darkrift: updating itself like, upgrade versions?
<Darkrift> yes
<Darkrift> i need 4.2.0  for vmplayer to run
<fdoving> Darkrift: no, use the distro package system.
<Darkrift> and the install looks difficicult
<Darkrift> cant
<Darkrift> latest version there is 4.1.0
<BluesKaj> does samba work over the internet twosouls82 ..i thought it was just for a homenetwork loop
<Darkrift> im compiling 4.2.0, but it looks liek it needs lots of other crap
<Karti> K-Ryan: are you trying to make a shortcut?
<grul> how? irssi lastlog case sensitive?
<K-Ryan> I'm not, arekanderu wants to be able to run a program as root.
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: I must have missed the 'away from home' part =)
<K-Ryan> Without using the terminal I think
* twosouls82 scimms back
<Darkrift> kdesu programname
<Darkrift> thats the gui version of sudo
<rhkfin> fdoving: Indeed, I found mt laptop keyboard layout there.. Do you know if I need to restart X for the settings to start working?
<waylandbill_> samba port could be forwarded through a router, but talk about a security hole.
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: thanks for the reminder
<Karti> but he would still need to enter his password
<Darkrift> yes
<Darkrift> but not in the console
<flake> ty
<twosouls82> flake: don't listen to me, I am tired
<Karti> there is a way that you can set it up with a catalogue file I believe - in the same way that your fstab mounts external files but never tried that
<fdoving> rhkfin: np need to restart or anything. no.
<rhkfin> fdoving: ok..
<YazzY> howdy
<YazzY> any idea why editing /etc/network/interfaces and adding there an alias interface does not bring it up on boot?
<marcus__> hello how do i make home and trash and stuff appear on my desktop please?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone, i wonder if someone can help me with a bcm43xx_microcodes.fw error when trying to load my kubuntu live cd
<rhkfin> fdoving: no effect..I found the keyboard for other laptop but not for the other.. And no change for the one I found the keyboard for
<kaic> "Enable the universe repository". what does it mean?
<fdoving> !universe | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kaic> fdoving: how do i enable it?
<waylandbill_> leo_rockw: there's instructions on the wiki and the forums for installing the bcm43xx firmware.
<etalli> What is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<fdoving> kaic: you will find links to that info on the page ubotu told you about. wiht screenshots and things to guide you though the process.
<fdoving> etalli: aptitude is slightly smarter.
<kaic> fdoving: found it. ty
<etalli> fdoving: how so?
<marcus__> hello how do i make home and trash and stuff appear on my desktop please?
<fdoving> etalli: dependency resolving, etc, it proposes solutions in a smarter way. it also have a curses interface which is nice.
<waylandbill_> aptitude tracks auto installed packages and removes them when no longer needed.
<leo_rockw> thank you waylandbill_ ... but is there a way to load the live cd? i don't want to install my kubuntu yet... i tried disabling the wireless adapter but that didn't seem to work
<fdoving> waylandbill_: recent apt-get can do that too. but yeah. :)
<waylandbill_> leo_rockw: the error doesn't matter. the wireless just wont work without the firmware.
<etalli> fdoving: If aptitude is smarter, why does everyone say to use apt-get?
<fdoving> rhkfin: this might help you: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<waylandbill_> etalli: habit?
<etalli> :)
<Darkrift> marcus__, for home, you can just make a shortcut to ~/
<Darkrift> it will give itself the home icon
<rhkfin> fdoving: Thanks!
<fdoving> etalli: they might be more familiar with apt-get. i don't know, i use both.
<Darkrift> for trash, i think its a folder too, but forget where
<moofoo> any hint how i can find the sources (origin) of all installed packages (to find third party packages)?
<etalli> waylandbill_: I am new-ish to linux, so I am forming habits now.
* Darkrift doesnt use trash..... everything is shift+del
<waylandbill_> I use apt-cache for vague searches and aptitude for everything else.
<fdoving> waylandbill_: yeah, apt-cache is searching faster than aptitude.
<leo_rockw> waylandbill_: when i try loading the live cd it freezes right after the wireless error.
<etalli> Darkrift: Isn't it ~/.trash
<Darkrift> no idea etalli
<Darkrift> might be
<etalli> Darkrift: or is that in Mac OS?
<leo_rockw> waylandbill_,: i don't mind not having wireless right now, i just want to try the livecd out
<Darkrift> <---- windows user and recent linux switchee
<waylandbill_> leo_rockw: could be something besides the wireless that just isn't writing to the screen.
<Darkrift> damn
<Darkrift> seems gcc is gonnna be a 1-2 hour long compile :(
<etalli> Darkrift: Nope, I was wrong.  That is for Mac OS X
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my notebook w/o mouse wheel. How can I set the 3rd mouse button to emulate one? I've seen this before: Clicking it and then moving the mouse scrolls page up/dn (at least in Konqueror) ...
<waylandbill_> ~/.local/share/Trash
<leo_rockw> waylandbill_,: mmhh... when i tried to manually start x i got a "(EE) vesa (0) : no matching mode" error
<hero> how does kde use the .directory files it puts everywhere?
<leo_rockw> waylandbill_,: could that be the real problem?
<Darkrift> ok, can anyone tell me if i need all these packages to install gcc 4.2 ftp://mirrors.laffeycomputer.com/pub/gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-4.2.0/ or just the mian one
<waylandbill_> leo_rockw: that's not good. not sure if it is the root of the problem.
<Darkrift> hero the .desktop files are like shortcuts i believe, but not sure about .directory
<hero> k
<leo_rockw> waylandbill_,: well, at least i don't have to worry about the wireless card being the problem... i'll see if i can work on that vesa thing. thx for your help!  i may be back later
<etalli> hero: I don't even have .directory files strewn about.
<hero> etalli: they're hidden files
<jhutchins_lt> hero: They're not just kde-specific, they contain things like if there's a special icon for that directory, etc.  Look at one with a text-editor.
<etalli> hero: I am "ls -a"ing!  Anything that starts with a . is hidded
<etalli> s/hidded/hidden/
<jhutchins_lt> hero: I _think_ they're only created if you set a special property for the directory.
<hero> alright
<Schuenemann> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Schuenemann> ubotu, ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fdoving> jhutchins_lt: correct, it's a konqueror setting in KDE. more info at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/69168
<etalli> How does one quit out of a private message in irssi?
<fdoving> etalli: /query
<jhutchins_lt> etalli: /window close
<moofoo> or even shorter /q ;)
<etalli> Thanks
<Schuenemann>  /q doesn't work
<moofoo> here it does
<fdoving> you can make it work, /alias q query
<Schuenemann> because you (or your client) created an alias
<etalli> fdoving: /query works just fine
<moofoo> strange i did not set it up
<vlt> vlt: konqueror->settings->web behaviour -> *unselect* "middle click opens URL in selection"
<Schuenemann> fdoving, I believe that's client-specific
<fdoving> Schuenemann: the question was irssi specific.
<etalli> moofoo: What irc client are you using>
<Schuenemann> fdoving, no, the alias command you told me
<moofoo> etalli: konversation and irssi
<fdoving> Schuenemann: yes, i still had irssi in mind.
<etalli> moofoo: at the same time??
<moofoo> etalli: no ;-)
<Schuenemann> moofoo, how do you create an alias within konversation?
<etalli> moofoo: I asked the queston in the present tense, so an answer like the one you gave me meant "I am using konversation and irssi [right now] 
<etalli> :)
<awi> hi
<etalli> Hi awi
<etalli> !hi | awi
<ubotu> awi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<awi> i,ve just turn to kubuntu
<moofoo> Schuenemann: you can define aliases in the configuration
<moofoo> Schuenemann: behavior -> command aliases
<Darkrift> damnit
<Darkrift> does ANYONE here know how i could install GCC 4.2 on kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> moofoo, give me an example, please
<Darkrift> ive been trying to get vmware working for almost 8 hours now
<Darkrift> and i keep running into dead ends
<Schuenemann> Darkrift, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jhutchins_lt> !info gcc4.2
<ubotu> Package gcc4.2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins_lt> !info gcc
<Darkrift> 4.1 is latest in apt
<Schuenemann> or essentials
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Darkrift> i have 4.2 source, but keep getting errors
<waylandbill_> Darkrift: what's wrong with 4.1?
<Darkrift> vmplayer needs 4.2
<Darkrift> i pasted error, nobody know what to do
<Schuenemann> Darkrift, which errors?
<Darkrift> (vmplayer:21356): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about his pile of unread manuals
<Darkrift> and a few others
<moofoo> Schuenemann: hm what do you want to achieve?
<rhkfin> Is there a WPA-capable wlan-manager for Kubuntu Dapper?
* moofoo does not use konversation on a regular basis
<Schuenemann> moofoo, the query one, for example
<awi> i can't use my printer on my fresh kubuntu
<Schuenemann> Darkrift, but that's not the gcc error, it's the vmplayer one, right?
<Darkrift> yes
<Darkrift> the gcc error was after over an hour of compiling
<Schuenemann> ugh...
<Schuenemann> what was it?
<arekanderu> name "Arekanderu"
<Darkrift> make[3] : *** [java/parse-scan.o]  Error 1
<arekanderu> nick "Arekanderu"
<Darkrift> thats oen of them
<arekanderu> How do I change my nick? :P
<Darkrift> make[2] : *** [all-stage2-gcc]  Error 2
<etalli> arekanderu: /nick Arekandery
<arekanderu> Ty Etalli :)
<etalli> u
<etalli> np
<moofoo> Schuenemann: you could probably define q as /pae
<moofoo> sorry /part
<Schuenemann> Darkrift, that is the error? not very descriptive...
<Darkrift> i know :s
<Schuenemann> moofoo, doesn't part leave the channel?
<Darkrift> and after an hour of compiling, i dont even wanna try again
<Darkrift> wish there was a package :@
<Schuenemann> yeah. I miss some packages too
<Schuenemann> I hate compiling from source
<moofoo> Schuenemann: yes or close a query.. hmm well you are right that does something different ;-)
<waylandbill_> Darkrift: no binary package available for the program you're compiling?
<jhutchins_lt> Darkrift:  Maybe there isn't a package because it doesn't compile.
<Schuenemann> Darkrift, have you tried #gcc?
<moofoo> use irssi for advanced scripting stuff ;-)
<Darkrift> there is a rpm i think
<Schuenemann> moofoo, is irssi like mirc?
<moofoo> or ask in
<etalli> moofoo: what's this about cool scripting in irssi?
<moofoo> .. #konversation
<moofoo> Schuenemann: no irssi is console based
<Schuenemann> ugh
<etalli> moofoo: cause I want in!
<moofoo> etalli: you can use perl to write own commands/scripts..
<waylandbill_> Darkrift: you could use alien to make a deb. Just be warned that the rpm may look to put things in odd places.
<waylandbill_> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<moofoo> etalli: look at http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<moofoo> and learn by example ;)
<etalli> moofoo: Oh.  Perl :(  I don't know that one, but I'll check out the link
<waylandbill_> etalli: perl isn't learned in one session. :-)
<Darkrift> actually, i dont even see rpm
<Darkrift> http://gcc.gnu.org/install/binaries.html
<awi> does anyone know where can i get "canonmp160.ppd"?
<llutz> awi: ask canon
<GuyFromHell> Can somoene help me get the Kubuntu Gutsy Tribe2 cd running on my computer. I think it has something to do with my vid card so if someone could shed some light: I put in the cd. it goes through everything and then just dies. Without quiet/splash it goes on until it tried loading kdm then attempts to load cupsd and becomes completely unresponsive beyond sysrq's
<moofoo> hehe perl is for winning obfuscated perl contests ;-)
<waylandbill_> Darkrift: I thought it was vmplayer that you wanted a binary package for.
<Darkrift> i got vmplayer installed
<Darkrift> it wont run without the gcc 4.2.0 libs
<Darkrift> so i tried installing gcc 4.2
<Darkrift> and that has problems too
<llutz> moofoo: 1st step: perl -e "fork while fork" &
<waylandbill_> Darkrift: did you try an earlier version of vmplayer that doesn't require those libs? Where'd you get the vmplayer btw?
<llutz> awi http://ecomoney.eu/puppy/misc/canonmp160.ppd
<etalli> GuyFromHell: Gutsy, is that the beta?
<GuyFromHell> etalli: aye, 7.10
<awi> thanks a lot llutz
<GuyFromHell> etalli: is that beyond the scope of the chan?
<moofoo> llutz: second step: perl -e 'sub b{my($w,$x,$v)=@_;while(($y=$w*$w)+($z=$x*$x)<4&&(++$v<9)){$x=2*$w*$x+$_[1] ;$w=$y-$z+$_[0] ;}return$v+0;}foreach(0..3119){print"\033[4".b(($_%78-40)/20,(int($_/78)-19)/10)."m ".(($_%78^77)?"":"\033\n");}'
<moofoo> (not harmful but nice)
<llutz> awi: 10 seconds google :)
<waylandbill_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<etalli> GuyFromHell: Where is the page on it, I want to read about it.  As for the channel, I have no idea.  Some people might know about it
<kaic> i've installed the NTFS Configuration Tool but it seems not to be working... help?
<etalli> GuyFromHell: Wait, right there ^ #ubuntu+1
<GuyFromHell> aye, thanks waylandbill_
<arekanderu> Can somebody help me please?
<waylandbill_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arekanderu> Can somebody help me?
<waylandbill> not if we don't know what you need help with
<Arekanderu> Sorry >.<
<Arekanderu> I have installed the graphic driver for Kubuntu now
<Arekanderu> But when I try to start a game called Tibia, it says that I don't have OpenGL
<Arekanderu> And I don't know how to get / install OpenGL
<Arekanderu> And I can only have 800*600 resolution ;/
<Arekanderu> Could somebody help me?
<Arekanderu> !OpenGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> Arekanderu: what video card do you have?
<Arekanderu> I have a Geforce MX 400
<Arekanderu> MX 440*
<kamui> how do I change the jdk/jre im using?  right now i appear to be using gij even though I downloaded sun java 5
<brendan__> hi, i'm trying to play a wav file from the default openoffice gallery, but no sound plays
<waylandbill> you installed a binary driver for the nvidia card?
<brendan__> i get the error "** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-wav"
<Arekanderu> Yes I think so
<Arekanderu> I did install it before
<Arekanderu> But I don't really know if it's working properly
<waylandbill> in konsole do:  glxinfo | grep direct
<Schuenemann> kamui, how did you install?
<Latty> A question: In KOrganiser why can only I be the organiser of an event?
<Arekanderu> Okey
<Bokanov> anyone know why "Package libusb was not found in the pkg-config search path." ?
<kamui> apt-get install sun-java..whatever
<Schuenemann> kamui, what does java -version say?
<Arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Arekanderu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<kamui> gij java 1.4.2 ubuntu
<Arekanderu> That's what it says
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | Arekanderu
<ubotu> Arekanderu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Schuenemann> kamui, that's weird
<Schuenemann> kamui, you can use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Arekanderu> waylandbill, what should I do next?
<Arekanderu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28712/
<kamui> Schuenemann: worked
<kamui> thanks man
<Schuenemann> kamui, the problem is that that will only work for java
<Schuenemann> no javac, jar, rmic, appletviewer
<Schuenemann> the apt-get installation should've set everything
<Arekanderu> waylandbill, can you help me?
<Arekanderu> Could somebody help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28712/
<kamui> Schuenemann: crap
<Darkrift> waylandbill, apt-get
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> this is the earlier version
<Darkrift> i wanted 2.0, but apt installed 1.09
<Darkrift> 1.0*
<Schuenemann> kamui, you can use the same command for the other commands, but that sucks
<Darkrift> now those errors are gone
<Darkrift> but vmware crashes with a sig11 :S
<Arekanderu> So nobody can help me? :(
<Arekanderu> I did this as you said : glxinfo | grep direct and I got this error msg:
<Arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Arekanderu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Schuenemann> Arekanderu, you have an nvidia?
<Arekanderu> Yes
<CaBlGuY> !AVI
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> have you set the card correctly?
<Arekanderu> I don't know
<Schuenemann> !nvidia | Arekanderu
<ubotu> Arekanderu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arekanderu> How do I check that?
<Schuenemann> you have to install the drivers
<Arekanderu> To much text
<Arekanderu> I don't even get what the texts say lol ;/
<Schuenemann> try this: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Schuenemann> see if you have it installed
<Arekanderu> Oki brb
<Arekanderu> Nope
<Arekanderu> It says "Installed: None"
<Schuenemann> so, go to that link and install it
<Arekanderu> lspci | grep -i <-- It won't help :(
<Arekanderu> It says that I should write that in Command
<Arekanderu> But it just won't help at all
<Schuenemann> no, the link the bot told you
<Schuenemann> !nvidia | Arekanderu
<ubotu> Arekanderu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arekanderu> That's what I'm looking at
<Arekanderu> It says lspci | grep -i <--
<Arekanderu> Ahh wait
<Arekanderu> Found something, brb
<Arekanderu> But why does it talk about Ubuntu?
<Arekanderu> I've got Kubuntu
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<Schuenemann> it's the same process
<Schuenemann> read the edgy or earlier part
<Arekanderu> kk
<Latty> A question: In KOrganiser why can only I be the organiser of an event? Is there a way for someone else to be?
<Bokanov> why isn;t my libusb being found?
<Bokanov> or rather, how would I install it so that it could be found by other ./configure
<level1> Hi, I haven't been getting sound from flash videos recently (the video plays fine)... I can download the videos and play them and I get sound, but if they are part of a webpage (ie youtube) I don't get sound... this is in both konqueror and firefox
<level1> should I reinstall flash?  how do I do that?
<m00foo> Bokanov: you probably need libusb-dev for that
<nathan> ernoon
<nathan> evening even
<Arekanderu> Schue
<Arekanderu> Now it says :
<Arekanderu> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Arekanderu> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Arekanderu> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Arekanderu> command:
<Arekanderu> And it says some commands
<Arekanderu> What should I do?
<bbb> mm
<nathan> weird my sys jus logged itself out lol
<kaic> i've installed the NTFS Configuration Tool but it seems not to be working... why?
<level1> kaic: whats not working?
<kaic> level1: NTFS Configuration Tool
<level1> kaic: okay, you have to say whats happening
<kaic> I've installed it in Add/Remove programs
<level1> "not working" isn't very informative
<Schuenemann> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nathan> people i think my linux is going screwy
<nathan> each time i press start.. it seems to log me out?
<level1> nathan: start... you mean the "K
<kaic> level1: i want to read and write ntfs drivers
<nathan> yeah
<level1> "K" button?
<level1> nathan: thats weird
<kaic> level1: so i've installed NTFS Configuration Tool, as the manual says
<nathan> yeah
<level1> kaic: and you ran it?
<nathan> i haven't installed anything prone to a virus etc? lol
<nathan> not done it before..
<kaic> level1: But when I try to run it... It simply doesn't work
<K-Ryan> Hey how can I install without installing Grub?
<kaic> nothing happens
<level1> nathan: unlikely... so you mean you click the "K" button, and then whats happens
<K-Ryan> Or Swap or any of that
<level1> kaic: try running it in the terminal
<kaic> level1: should i restart?
<K-Ryan> Oh wait a second
<K-Ryan> Never mind...
<nathan> well yeah .. i start scrolling up the menu and bang it logs out
<kaic> level1: i'm a newbie... how do i run it in the terminal?
<nathan> fails to login once, then lets me login
<kaic> leve1: adept manager?
<level1> kaic: well, you go to K>System>Konsole
<sx66> how do you put back the freespace into an ntfs partition?
<level1> then you get a command prompt
<TechSalvager> What CD do I need for a oem install?
<nathan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-dc90466401e722c0ba6727211e4698bd2be62638 - Question 2 lol. If i go through that link, will this enable me to download the CSS library for watching DVD's
<kaic> level1: wich cmd prompt?
<Schuenemann> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<level1> kaic: well, if you start konsole, you should get a window that has a white box in it called "konsole" right?
<level1> thats a command prompt
<level1> you can type the name of a program (more or less) and it will start
<level1> if theres an error, it will print what went wrong to the screen... Standard Operating Procedure
<krzysztof> som tu jacy plolacy
<level1> I'm trying to figure out what the name of NTFS configuration toll is
<level1> krzysztof: what langauge is that?
<krzysztof> poliszh
<jhutchins_lt> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kaic> level1: it says i need to run it as root
<level1> nathan: when you say logs out... does it seem like its logging out properly or crashing?
<kaic> level1: how do i log my root account?
<K-Ryan> sudo or kdesu
<krzysztof> i hew baned on ubuntu.pl
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<level1> kaic: oh, type it again, but this type say kdesu first
<K-Ryan> if its something in the konsole, use sudo
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu | kaic
<ubotu> kaic: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<level1> so sudo ntfswhatever
<level1> or kdesu ntfswhatever, do that
<arekanderu> Shue are you still here?
<K-Ryan> kdesu sounds right
<gemidjy> when the scrolling (with thinkpad trackpoint) hits the top or the botton of a webpage, the site goes one page back, as if the Back button is pressed ..
<gemidjy> anyone has idea on how to turn that off :?
<level1> krzysztof: do you speak english?  maybe we can help you
<arekanderu> I really need help, I can't install my Nvidia Geforce MX 440 card
<level1> gemidjy: what browser are you using?
<arekanderu> I've tried alot of solusions, none have worked
<level1> arekanderu: what have you tried?
<kaic> level1: after the config my drivers should be at /mnt/ right?
<krzysztof> i stady english
<arekanderu> I have tried some commands
<arekanderu> I can't even remember them
<arekanderu> But it said
<arekanderu> w8
<level1> kaic: call them drives, drivers are something else
<level1> kaic: in ubuntu, the drives are usually put in /media/, but they might be in /mnt/
<gemidjy> level1: Firefox
<Chousuke> arekanderu: I think the most current nvidia drivers no longer support that card.
<arekanderu> When I do this command : glxinfo | grep direct
<jhutchins_lt> mount will tell you where things are mounted
<arekanderu> This comes up:
<Chousuke> arekanderu: you need nvidia-legacy-glx or something
<level1> gemidjy: I don't know, maybe try in #ubuntu
<arekanderu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<arekanderu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<gemidjy> ok level1
<arekanderu> legacy glx is what I tried I think
<arekanderu> It said that it installed alot of stuff
<arekanderu> but nothing really happened I guess
<K-Ryan> Chouske: that's why he was going for legacy
<K-Ryan> the older cards use legacy if i'm not mistaken
<krzysztof> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<krzysztof> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<arekanderu> so should I try that command once more?
<level1> krzysztof: did you run dpkg --configure -a? that seems to work miracles
<kaic> level1: tkz man, it's done! ty for the support
<krzysztof> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arekanderu> nvidia-legacy-glx <-- Doesn't work
<kaic> see ya
<arekanderu> Please guys, I really need help
<krzysztof> i not andersted
<level1> krzysztof: you got that when running dpkg --configure -a?
<CrunchyFerrett> Whats the problem?>
<krzysztof> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jhutchins_lt> !nvidia | arekanderu
<ubotu> arekanderu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arekanderu> ..
<arekanderu> Thanks jh, that won't work
<arekanderu> Already tried that like 100x times
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: chipset?
<Latty> A question: In KOrganiser why can only I be the organiser of an event? Is there a way for someone else to be?
<arekanderu> Geforce MX 440
<krzysztof> not work any aplikacion of my system
<arekanderu> jh
<arekanderu> on that page you sent me
<krzysztof> it not arledy runing
<jhutchins_lt> Uh oh.
<krzysztof> dpkg
<jhutchins_lt> No mime types.
<arekanderu> it says that I should input this into the command : lspci | grep -i
<stdin> arekanderu: you need to disable composit
<arekanderu> How do I do that stdin?
<level1> krzysztof: are you trying to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?  try typing that into the command line
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: google your card w/ glx, see what you get, I gotta restart some things here.
<TechSalvager> how can I get prompt at version 7.xs setup screen?
<stdin>  arekanderu: look here http://tinyurl.com/of644  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-6a16bd77ea4c381bf0c6502489d408f9dc6d5d67
<stdin> arekanderu: the part wit "Section "Extensions" "
<level1> arekanderu: if you type part of a person's name in irc, then press tab, it will fill in the rest of the name... that way we get notified with a little sound
<arekanderu> level1: thanks man
<arekanderu> stdin: ok, i'll check it out, brb
<arekanderu> stdin: wow, there's my problem
<arekanderu> stdin: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drif> does anyone have a clue why acer aspire 5110 laptop doesn't boot ubuntu but hangs on hardware detection?
<stdin> arekanderu: I knew I saw it somewhere before :)
<arekanderu> stdin:
<arekanderu> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<arekanderu> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<arekanderu> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<arekanderu> command:
<arekanderu> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<arekanderu> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<arekanderu> from nv to nvidia.
<arekanderu> stdin: when i tried the command they're saying : sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<arekanderu> stdin: that appears ;/
<stdin> arekanderu: I would just do what it says "md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum"
<arekanderu> stdin: something's happening o.O
<arekanderu> stdin: or yeah, nothing is happening
<arekanderu> stdin:  command screen just froze i think
<Latty> A question: In KOrganiser why can only I be the organiser of an event? Is there a way for someone else to be?
<arekanderu> stdin: when i wrote "sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum"
<Schuenemann> how can I see all dependencies a package has?
<stdin> arekanderu: it all one command, all one line
<arekanderu> stdin: omg sorry lol, i'm such a noob >.<
<stdin> Schuenemann: "apt-cache show PackageName" shows its deps
<arekanderu> stdin: nothing is happening ;/
<Schuenemann> thanks, brother
<arekanderu> stdin: and when i'm trying to add / change the file xorg.conf in the x11 map, it says that i'm not "allowed" to
<stdin> arekanderu: is it already set to use the "nvidia" driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<arekanderu> stdin: w8, i'll chekc
<TechSalvager> 12`I don't see a prompt for version 7 install
<TechSalvager> wheres it at?
<jhutchins_lt> TechSalvager: Version 7 of what?
<arekanderu> stdin: nope, it says it's using "nv"
<TechSalvager> ubuntu desktop
<arekanderu> stdin: i know i have to change that to "nvidia", but i can't save the changes
<stdin> arekanderu:  how are you trying to edit it?
<Schuenemann> arekanderu, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gemidjy> where can I customize KMenu items height ?
<arekanderu> Schuenemann: is that one command?
<Schuenemann> yes
<arekanderu> stdin: i'm just opening the file and than trying to save it
<stdin> arekanderu: use the command Schuenemann gave you
<stdin> arekanderu: it needs to be opened as root to edit it (kdesu)
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: That sounds like you forgot kdesu.
<arekanderu> It's working! I'm in the file with some Kate..?
<arekanderu> i saved it now
<arekanderu> do I have to restart the comp now or?
<jhutchins_lt> just x
<Schuenemann> you'd better make a copy of xorg.conf before restarting
<arekanderu> kk
<stdin> arekanderu: no, did you add the "        Option  "Composite" "Disable" part ?
<Latty> A question: In KOrganiser why can only I be the organiser of an event? Is there a way for someone else to be?
<arekanderu> stdin: what? >.<
<jhutchins_lt> Schuenemann: Not much use since he's already changed it.
<stdin> arekanderu: to stop that error happening
<jhutchins_lt> Latty: Might ask in #kde
<Schuenemann> well, he can change to 'nv' and save again
<Schuenemann> if he can't start X, what will he do? =)
<Latty> jhutchins_lt: Just gone into #kontact :P
<Schuenemann> save with another name
<jhutchins_lt> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arekanderu> i'm confused now
<stdin> kate will save a xorg.conf~ anyway
<Schuenemann> I don't even know how to save using vi
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: Don't be.
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: It's ":w"
<arekanderu> jhutchins_lt: what's that option composite disable thing?
<gemidjy> where can I customize KMenu items height ?
<Schuenemann> stdin,  how to restore the file with that '~' one ?
<Schuenemann> they have different sizes
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: No clue, I'm a console guy who just uses KDE.
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, not just w
<see-g> Schuenemann: cp -a xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<arekanderu> stdin: and now, do i have to restart my comp and the graphic drivers will be running?
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: ?
<stdin> Schuenemann: you can run this "sudo cp /etc/xorg.conf{~,}"
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: You only have to restart X.
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: Log out and log back in.
<arekanderu> jhutchins_lt: kk brb
<grul> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<grul> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<grul> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> grul, filezilla
<grul> i want server
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<grul> but thanks
<stdin> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<TechSalvager> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jhutchins_lt> grul: Usually a bad idea to run an FTP server, there are better ways to transfer files these days.
<grul> really?
<jhutchins_lt> grul: Yes.  FTP is one of the most easily hacked services.
<grul> surely it depends on the means of transfer
<stdin> http, ssh, samba, etc
* jhutchins_lt likes ssh and fissh.
<jhutchins_lt> er, fish
<Schuenemann> heh, my first ISP FTP server (97 or 98) didn't even do authentication, anyone could log in and download all logins and passwords
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: O_o; That sounds like fun...
<jhutchins_lt> My first one got hacked - security by obscurity was obsolete even then.
<Schuenemann> yes, everything was very 'amateur'
<Schuenemann> well, some still are
<TeraDyne> I was about to say...
<Schuenemann> like MS >)
<quinton_> Can someone help me disable the grub screen please?
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Just set the timeout reall low, like 1-3 seconds.
<quinton_> <jhutchins_it> Explain how to do that please.
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: Please explain how to do that?
<Schuenemann> quinton_, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhutchins_lt> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Look for the timeout or delay setting.
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: how do I get to that?
#kubuntu 2007-07-06
<jhutchins_lt> Alt-F2
<quinton_> go on
<K-Ryan> type that in
<K-Ryan> kdesu kate.....
<quinton_> ok now?
<K-Ryan> look for timeout or delay setting
<jhutchins_lt> /engage brain
<K-Ryan> =)
<quinton_> I dont quiet understand
<quinton_> please explain more literate?
<Schuenemann> alt f2, then paste the command
<ninHer> hi all
<arekanderu> stdin: hey man, now I've activated the nvidia
<K-Ryan> What language do you usually speak quinton_?
<arekanderu> stdin: but now it says that OpenGL ain't installed
<stdin> arekanderu: what says that?
<K-Ryan> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<arekanderu> stdin: the game i'm trying to run
<K-Ryan> How can I completely erase a hard drive?
<K-Ryan> Preferably from the konsole
<K-Ryan> Because Gparted is giving me an error box with nothing in it
<K-Ryan> I want the drive zeroed
<quinton_> shuenemann: I did that, Now it loaded untitled - kate
<stdin> K-Ryan: you format it, with the mkfs command, see "man mkfs"
<K-Ryan> quinton_: You typed something in wrong then
<quinton_> kdesu kate
<stdin> arekanderu: well you will have it installed, it's installed with X
<stdin> arekanderu: what's the exact output?
<K-Ryan> No you needed to type in the whole line quinton_
<Schuenemann> you were told kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arekanderu> stdin:
<arekanderu> X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<arekanderu> Please ensure your X Server features an OpenGL extension.
<quinton_> sorry
<quinton_> I didnt see that
<K-Ryan> stdin: I just need it empty
<stdin> arekanderu: ahh, do you have "Load    "glx"" in your /
<K-Ryan> General command for that please? =)
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Alt-F2, then kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst, then look for "timeout".
<stdin> arekanderu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: I got it now, thank you, just timeout to 0 ?
<arekanderu> stdin: i'll chekc
<arekanderu> stdin: check*
<stdin> K-Ryan: you want it ext3?
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: I would set it to 1
<K-Ryan> stdin: Well I plan on partitioning it into a few different things
<K-Ryan> But right now I just need it empty, or one thing I guess
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Much easier to deal with than if you set it to 0 and need it.
<stdin> K-Ryan: ahh, so you want to delete the partition?
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: like this it will not show correct?
<K-Ryan> I want the whole drive
<K-Ryan> empty
<arekanderu> stdin: i can't finy any "load"
<arekanderu> stdin: what should I do?
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Let it show for one second.
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: whats the difference?
<stdin> K-Ryan: is it the main drive (the one you are running from) or another one?
<doml_> hi, maybe a silly question, but what's the easiest way to just get rid of all my old kernels?
<K-Ryan> I'm on a live cd
<stdin> arekanderu: post the file to pastebin please
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: If you ever have a problem with a kernel, or a hard drive, or whatever, you can still boot.
<K-Ryan> its /dev/hdc
<arekanderu> stdin: kk
<K-Ryan> there's no hdb, go figure
<doml_> i keep a separate /boot partition and it's almost full, i won't be able to get any more kernel updates...
<arekanderu> !postbin | arekanderu
<jhutchins_lt> quinton_: Otherwise you would need a boot disk or rescue CD or something.
<stdin> K-Ryan: ok, open up qtparted
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: oh, well it will be ok like this My computer Is very well managed.
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> doml_ delete older kernels
<stdin> K-Ryan: or from the command line, run "sudo fdisk /dev/hdc"
<K-Ryan> stdin: i have gparted open but whenever I try to delete a partition i get a blank error mesage
<K-Ryan> command line it is!
<arekanderu> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28726/
<K-Ryan> It came up with "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<K-Ryan> then "Command (m for help):
<doml_> other then going in to a terminal and doing "rm -Rf /boot/*", or whatever.  something a bit more, you know, 21st century
<quinton_> jhutchins_it: will automatix work well with kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Put in w?
<jhutchins_lt> doml_: Don't just delete them, remove them with apt.
<HayaBusa> HI guys, I have xp and linux on same system . with many files on xp partition, I Like to know how to make a link to folders on xp ?
<K-Ryan> quinton_ NEVER USE AUTOMATIX
<jhutchins_lt> !ntfs | HayaBusa
<ubotu> HayaBusa: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<K-Ryan> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stdin> K-Ryan: seeing as you want to repartition the whole drive, yeah
<K-Ryan> =)
<arekanderu> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28726/
<K-Ryan> Unable to write /dev/hdc
<K-Ryan> =(
<quinton_> k-ryan: any other sugguestion to install flash? and getting frostwire to work?
<stdin> arekanderu: try changing the "load glx" part to "Load glx" under "Section "Module""
<TrueFX> hi guys
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Needless to say, you must be root or use sudo.
<HayaBusa> MY partition is mounted and i can brows, but i need to crate like shortcut to some folders on my xp partion
<K-Ryan> I did type sudo
<arekanderu> stdin: how did i open xorg.conf with sudo now again? >.<
<TrueFX> i cant furf using my browser
<K-Ryan> I think I did
<K-Ryan> Yeah, I did
<jhutchins_lt> HayaBusa: I suppose you can click-and-drag.
<TrueFX> how can  i see what blocks it doing that ?
<TrueFX> suf
<TrueFX> surf
<HayaBusa> i will try ..
<HayaBusa> thanks
<stdin> arekanderu: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<K-Ryan> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<Schuenemann> stdin, he can also try AllowGlxWithComposite "True"... I only got it working with that line
<stdin> arekanderu:  ^ try that too
<stdin> K-Ryan: make sure it's not mounted anywhere
<HayaBusa> yep. that worked. thanks
<K-Ryan> I don't think it's mounted but I'll look around
<arekanderu> stdin: checking now
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: mount will tell you.
<arekanderu> stdin: nothing changed
<arekanderu> stdin: same error msg (31)
<arekanderu> stdin: i have to reboot >.<
<stdin> arekanderu: you have to restart the Xserver after
<arekanderu> stdin: lol, brb
<stdin> arekanderu: no need to reboot
<arekanderu> stdin: yeah, brb
<arekanderu> stdin: ?
<K-Ryan> It doesn't seem to be mounted
<stdin> arekanderu: just restart the server, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<K-Ryan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdc
<K-Ryan> mount: can't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stdin> K-Ryan: try "mount | grep hdc"
<K-Ryan> nothing came up
<arekanderu> stdin: same error msg (31)
<arekanderu> stdin:  :((
<stdin> hmm
<arekanderu> stdin: and i can only have graphics 800*600 or 2024*something :(
<arekanderu> stdin: :'(
<Schuenemann> maybe it is your monitor settings (that was my problem)
<stdin> arekanderu: try posting /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<arekanderu> stdin: kk brb
<arekanderu> stdin: uhm, it won't let me
<arekanderu> stdin: "Denied"
<RandomDude16> how can i get mkv files to play without lagging?
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: just use sudo when that happens.
<stdin> arekanderu: what won't let you?
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: Sorry, kdesu.
<arekanderu> stdin: the command you told me to write, the command won't let me open that log
<K-Ryan> Anyone know a command to force a hard drive and all its partitions to be erased?
<RandomDude16> I have an Athlon 64 3000+ with an NVIDIA Geforce 7600
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: kdesu <command>
<K-Ryan> I don't need or want any of it
<arekanderu> jhutchins_lt: kdesu, k, ty :)
<K-Ryan> I want it GONE
<stdin> arekanderu: you don't need root to open it
<Schuenemann> there is nothing to deny it, he's just pasting a file =?
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: Any time you get access denied or an error like that, can not write lock file, etc. just make sure you're using kdesu or sudo.
<arekanderu> stdin: wow, Permission Denied anyway
<RandomDude16> anyone?
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: Figure anything that can affect the system you'll need that.
<arekanderu> stdin: this sucks.. :(
<stdin> arekanderu: what does "ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log" show?
<K-Ryan> Please...
<arekanderu> stdin: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32590 2007-07-06 00:30 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<K-Ryan> I'm dying here
<arekanderu> jhutchins_lt: thanks man
<stdin> arekanderu: then you should be able to read it
<arekanderu> stdin: won't let me ;(
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: fdisk
<arekanderu> stdin: w8, posting it to pastebin so you can take a look yourself
<arekanderu> !pastebin
<stdin> K-Ryan: try pressing "o" in fdisk
<jhutchins_lt> arekanderu: What are you actually using to try to look at it?
<arekanderu> jhutchins_lt: the command
<arekanderu> !pastebin | arekanderu
<arekanderu> ...
<arekanderu> !pastebin
<K-Ryan> o doesn't do anything
<Contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<arekanderu> ?pastebin
<arekanderu> ..
<stdin> K-Ryan: it should create a new partition table
<jhutchins_lt> Ooh, ubotu doesn't feel well...
<Contrast83> Does anyone know if X supports dual graphics card setups
<Contrast83> ?
<K-Ryan> stdin: it doesn't
<arekanderu> !pastebin | Contrast83
<jhutchins_lt> Dead bot.
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | arekanderu
<stdin> Contrast83: it does, with some settings
<Schuenemann> the bot is offline hehehe
<arekanderu> The bot is dead
<arekanderu> i don't know the address
<Contrast83> stdin: How do you mean?
<arekanderu> to the pastebin ..
<Contrast83> Settings on the cards themselves?
<Schuenemann> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arekanderu> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28727/
<arekanderu> stdin: that's what it says
<stdin> arekanderu: you'll need to add the settings to xorg.conf, I don't think that system settings can do it
<arekanderu> stdin: please, could you guide me?
<stdin> arekanderu: that's not right, it's not a command, just open kate and then open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arekanderu> stdin: where's that "kate"?
<Contrast83> arekanderu: KMenu -> Utilities -> Kate
<arekanderu> Contrast83: ty
<Contrast83> yep
<arekanderu> stdin: i opened the /var thingy
<arekanderu> stdin: and now?
<stdin> post it to pastebin
<arekanderu> kk
<arekanderu> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28728/
<Contrast83> stdin: Do you know of a resource you could point me to where I could read up on dual graphics cards under Linux in general?
<quinton_> How would I run a .exe file?
<stdin> Contrast83: umm, google? but look on http://linuxquestions.org and the http://ubuntuforums.org too
<stdin> !wine | quinton_
<Contrast83> K, thanks
<arekanderu> stdin: did you find anything m8?
<quinton_> stdin: wine is free?
<stdin> dang, ubotu is slow
<ubotu> quinton_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin> arekanderu: I'm no expert on the nvidia driver, but I can't see anything wrong in there
<K-Ryan> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arekanderu> stdin: this sucks man.. :(
<K-Ryan> I was told to try...
<stdin> arekanderu: GLX is loaded too "(II) Loading extension GLX"
<K-Ryan> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc bs=512 count=1
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: umount.  man umount.
<K-Ryan> It tells me Read-only file system
<arekanderu> stdin: ok?
<K-Ryan> what, I put in the n?
<K-Ryan> -.-
<arekanderu> stdin: what should I do then?
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: You've probably specified your CD then.
<RandomDude16> HELLO?
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: sudo fdisk -l, see what it says.
<stdin> arekanderu: not sure, as far as I can see, it should work
<K-Ryan> Specified my CD?
<Heulsay> Hi, is there any repository for the new kde4 alpha 2 ?
<quinton_> k-ryan: what is the repository in kubuntu and how do I get to it?
<stdin> K-Ryan: remember on feisty your disk will be /dev/sdX not /dev/hdX
<jhutchins_lt> Heulsay: They usually prefer that you run from the KDE sources if you're going to bug test an alpha.
<K-Ryan> This is a Dapper CD
<arekanderu> stdin: cant i download the drivers again?
<arekanderu> stdin: or?
<Guilty_as_Sin> derek, is that you?
<K-Ryan> That did it
<derekporter> no its tina
<K-Ryan> The sdc instead of hdc
<RandomDude16> Anyone care to help me fix my problem?
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol
<arekanderu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quinton_> stdin: where do I find kubuntu's respository?
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: You want to be pretty careful with that.
<RandomDude16> !hstv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hstv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: I wouldn't do dd, I'd use fdisk.
<RandomDude16> !hdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Too late *shrug*
<RandomDude16> !mkv
<stdin> quinton_: open the Adept package manager
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Using dd you could end up with an unsalvagable drive.
<RandomDude16> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> I don't need what was on it
<stdin> arekanderu: you can try reinstaling it, but I don't think that would help
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: I know, but presumably you want the actual disk.  You could break it with dd so that you can't use it for anything else.
<arekanderu> stdin: wow man, this really sucks
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: that wouldn't break it, just blank it
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Also, if you get the wrong device name again, you could end up with a dead system.
<jhutchins_lt> stdin: So if he overwrites the partition table and mbr....
<arekanderu> stdin: brb, gonna try some new stuff
<arekanderu> stdin: i'll brb
<stdin> jhutchins_lt: that's what he wants
<K-Ryan> Never mind it didn't work
<K-Ryan> hdc is still intact
<K-Ryan> except in GParted there is now an empty sdc
<sito__> [00:45]  <sito__> ssh root@83.57.117.XXX:22
<sito__> [00:45]  <sito__>its correct?
<K-Ryan> sudo fdisk -l says /dev/hda
<K-Ryan> So that's not the problem
<stdin> stdin: leave out the :22
<arekanderu> !nvidia
<stdin> heh, ^ speaking to self
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> sito__:  leave out the :22
<sito__> stdin, thanks!!
<TeraDyne> !ies4linux > TeraDyne
<sito__> but, can i put in port 222 for example?
<stdin> sito__: you'd use "ssh -p 222 root@myhostname"
<Sloik> Yo
<stdin> Yo-Ho-Ho
<sito__> stdin: thanks thanks !! XD
<stdin> no problem :)
<Schuenemann> is anyone able to play MIDI files?
<stdin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Sloik> Only through this one program
<Sloik> timidity
<Schuenemann> stdin, there is a problem with that wiki, there was a update
<Schuenemann> the file listed is not created anymore
<patrux> hello :)
<quinton_> Can someone guide me through installing flash?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<patrux> adobe flashplayer ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<stdin> flash is only available in 32bit format, ie: not for PPC and not on 64bit (unless you use 32bit firefox)
<quinton_> stdin: im not so literate in linux please guide me?
<stdin> quinton_: what version are you using?
<spark_> hi everyone
<quinton_> stdin: feisty fawn I do believe
<patrux> you have to install firefox 32bit version
<quinton_> stdin: I need java to run a program not browser...
<stdin> quinton_: you should just be able to install the package called "flashplugin-nonfree" in adept
<stdin> quinton_: flash isn't java
<quinton_> stdin: I get them mixed alot... hmm so how to install?
<spark_> i got a crazy problem with vmware-workstation 6.0 : everytime i restart my system i have to reconfigure it with the *.pl file if i start it without configurating the program crashes. does anyone know why my pc cant "rembember" the configuration?
<stdin> quinton_: to install java, the easiest way IMO is to open konsole and type in "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<quinton_> stdin: thankies
<BluesKaj> he prolly needs flash for youtube as well :)
<stdin> quinton_: you'll have to accept the licence, use tab, page-up, page-down and enter to navigate
<vit__> hola
<quinton_> stdin: works nicely
<BluesKaj> good point stdin , lotsa ppl forget about the licence agreement and they think when using adept or synaptic that the install timed out or stalled.
<stdin> !es | vit__
<ubotu> vit__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<firebird_619> What command can I use to determine my monitors horizontal sync frequency and vertical refresh rate? "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" does not work.
<quinton_> stdin: hey... how do
<quinton_> stdin: I select ok?
<vit__> I'm sorry i don't speak english
<stdin> quinton_: yeah
<quinton_> stdin: how?
<quinton_> stdin: enter isnt wanting to work
<stdin> quinton_: use the tab key
<Ace2016> Hi all
<quinton_> stdin: thanks
<arekanderu> Guys
<arekanderu> I'm going mad
<arekanderu> Nothing seems to work
<arekanderu> I can't get my video card (nVidia Geforce MX440) TO WORK
<quinton_> stdin: it still says when I try to run the program (no java?) and to get java now
<arekanderu> I beg you, somebody please help me
<stdin> quinton_: now do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<arekanderu> i'm going nuts :((
<stdin> quinton_: choose the one that looks like "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java"
<Ace2016> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ace2016> arekanderu: tried that?
<quinton_> stdin: I selected it
<arekanderu> Ace2016: to many times now
<quinton_> stdin: now?
<arekanderu> Ace2016: anyway, ty for trying to help
<stdin> quinton_: that should be all you need to do
<quinton_> stdin: the program still asks for java
<stdin> quinton_: what's it's exact output?
<stdin> quinton_: and what program is it?
<quinton_> stdin: limewire turbo
<quinton_> stdin: I installed it with wine
<Ace2016> arekanderu: did you get any errors? or what?
<liuqinglai> What you are talking about java
<stdin> quinton_: limewire is available on linux
<quinton_> stdin: not limewire turbo
<quinton_> stdin: its alot quiker =/
<quinton_> stdin: thats the only reason I wish to use it.
<stdin> quinton_: and if it's in wine, then you need to install the windows version of java in wine
<quinton_> stdin: ><; alright, thanks
<arekanderu> Ace2016: yeah
<arekanderu> Ace2016: my graphic card just won't work
<arekanderu> Ace2016: i've fixed the xorg.conf thing
<arekanderu> Ace2016: i've done EVERYTHING i think
<arekanderu> Ace2016: gonna try one last thing
<arekanderu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quinton_> stdin: wow, wine is great
<Ace2016> did sudo modprobe nvidia give errors? if not the module loads, did you try restarting? what is exactly the problem?
<vit__> yes
<liuqinglai> I hava installed KDE last night and when I use it most of the cpu and momery was used than I used Gnome,
<arekanderu> the problem is
<arekanderu> that
<arekanderu> kubuntu won't find my graphic card
<arekanderu> or something like that
<arekanderu> i've got NO CLUE
<arekanderu> i've tried EVERYTHING and it just WON'T WORK
<liuqinglai> are you all face the same thing
<quinton_> stdin: im guessing if it says a file could not install I just keep trying?
<liuqinglai> I hava installed KDE last night and when I use it most of the cpu and momery was used than I used Gnome,are you all face the same thing
<arekanderu> liuqinglai: Nope
<TeraDyne> liuqinglai: No.
<stdin> quinton_: not sure, don't use wine
<quinton_> stdin: it failed on a file and now it still wont load
<stdin> quinton_: you can ask in #winehq
<liuqinglai> why I face it it used my momery more than 50%
<TeraDyne> liuqinglai: KDE is a heavier desktop environment than GNOME, so it'll probably use more system resources. However, it differs from machine to machine
<liuqinglai> OH
<liuqinglai>  Oh
<liuqinglai> I just want to try so I install it
<liuqinglai>  I think I'll be used to use Gnome
<TeraDyne> liuqinglai: If you perfer GNOME, use it. That's the cool thing about Linux, you get a wide variety of window and desktop managers to choose from.
<liuqinglai> yes but there are many software that are stable when run under the KDE
<TeraDyne> Most, if not all, KDE apps run just as well under GNOME as they do KDE.
<arekanderu> I think it's working guys!
<liuqinglai> Oh but I run KDevelop under the Gnome it face some problem
<TeraDyne> liuqinglai: Like what?
<arekanderu> Guys
<arekanderu> I finally made it
<arekanderu> It WERE the wrong drivers
<liuqinglai> I don't know
<arekanderu> But I changed them with the right ones
<liuqinglai> I just switch from windows a bit time
<The_Vox> I'm looking for a kernel 2.6.19 or newer for kubuntu 6.10...trying to get the stupid network on it working
<The_Vox> anybody got a clue of where I could get that? or will I need to compile a kernel.org?
<TeraDyne> liuqinglai: Getting used to the differences in Linux takes time. Give it a bit to sink in, you'll get used to it.
<liuqinglai> I want it will be so
<stdin> The_Vox: why not just upgrade to feisty, it uses 2.6.20?
<The_Vox> stdin: 'cause I had planned on doing a network upgrade...except I didn't count with the fact that the 6.10 kernel doesn't support the stupid integrated network card of that puter
<Ace2016> stdin: wouldn't just installing feisty 2.6.20 debs in edgy work?
<The_Vox> Ace2016: that's what I'm thinking....can somebody supply me with the name of the kernel's deb so I can google it?
<stdin> The_Vox: it's at <http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb>
<Sanne> The_Vox: you can search for package names at packages.ubuntu.com
<lyynox> hi fellas
<The_Vox> thanks, stdin
<lyynox> how am I supposed to use 915resolution package
<lyynox> thanks
<The_Vox> Sanne: thanks too :)
<Sanne> :)
<stdin> lyynox: you need to edit /etc/default/915resolution
<lyynox> stdin: edit to what?
<stdin> lyynox: it's explained in the file
<lyynox> by the way my splash isn't showing up, am I supposed to edit grub?
<lyynox> stdin: okis
<lyynox> how about during boot, the stuff isn't showing up
<stdin> lyynox: make sure you have the splash option in your menu.lst
<lyes> hello
<lyes> salut !!
<Nyle> is it possible to somehow install kde 3.5.7 on kubuntu?
<Nyle> I just downloaded the cd of kubuntu 4.07 and I only see kde 3.5.6 on it
<Nyle> 7.04
<Darkrift> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Ace2016> The_Vox: you can get debs here http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/   but i'm not sure if it'll work
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: there are repos to install 3.5.7
<Ace2016> well the kernel usually doesn't depend on anything else but i don't have that much knowledge about it
<vzduch> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Daisuke_Ido> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Nyle> oh its on the internet?
<Nyle> but not on the cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> because 3.5.6 was current as of feisty's release, that's what was included
<Nyle> ohhh
<Nyle> that makes sense
<vzduch> the CD was mastered in April
<Nyle> is it ok to ask kubuntu questions in ubuntu or not?
<[Al] chemist_ex> can someone help with my sound?  This really sucks. I have my instrument playing through my speakers pluged into the from mic.  I can hear it through the speakers, but I can't for the life of me record from it!
<Nyle> or do I have to restrict myself from #ubuntu and only ask here?
<Nyle> the live cd is installing right now, however I ran into a problem when I booted the live cd on my pc
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: kubuntu-specific questions are better off here
<Nyle> I was supposed to get a kde desktop on the kubuntu 7.04 cd but I didn't
<Nyle> instead I was given a completely blank screen with the cursor blinking in top left
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd.
<Nyle> I had to go to alt+f1 and do 'startx'
<Nyle> I have an X1900XTX it doesn't work with anything but fglrx or vesa
<Nyle> kubuntu uses which driver for video on the live cd?
<Nyle> becuase I saw the entire screen scrambled up and then black
<Nyle> after which I did as I said
<stdin> Nyle: it would use "ati" or "radion", the free drivers
<intelikey> i have a "unbootable" issue with dapper drake.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37950
<Daisuke_Ido> which don't support the newest cards, i don't think
<Nyle> those drivers don't work this card
<Nyle> s/work/drive
<chalabera> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> seems that it can't make a usable initrd.img because depmod is hosed  any clue-by-four ?
<Nyle> I've always disliked ubuntu and have been a debian man
<intelikey> error is: tty1 [root@~]  depmod
<Nyle> but I've sucked it up and I've decided to give kubuntu a shot
<intelikey> depmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
<Nyle> I've heard that 7.04 is really good
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: better experience, IMO
<Nyle> yeh, I think so too
<Daisuke_Ido> been running kubuntu since last october
<Daisuke_Ido> and never regretted it once
<[Al] chemist_ex> so no one can help me with sound?
<Nyle> I've always been partial to debian
<Nyle> anyway, let me restart, i'll brb
* vzduch was also reluctant to try *buntu once again after a big disappointment w/ Hoary
<chalabera> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> but Feisty is really nice
<chalabera> what are those fonts open source that aren't installed by default? I think apples or something?
<vzduch> chalabera: ?
<vzduch> !info ttf-liberation
<ubotu> Package ttf-liberation does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vzduch> wtf? the bot is not up to date, I have those installed..
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: oh lord, comparing hoary to feisty is like comparing a chevette to a camaro
<chalabera> not those ones something about freetype
<Daisuke_Ido> not even fair
<vzduch> chalabera: freetype is a font renderer, has nothing to do w/ the fonts themselves
<chalabera> vzduch: is that isntalled by defult?
<[Al] chemist_ex> am I even actually talking?  or did I identify not work?
<vzduch> I guess so, all desktop environments depend on it
<Nyle> back
<Nyle> I need to install fglrx in ubuntu.  I use module-assistant to install the drivers in debian, how do I do it in kubuntu
<TeraDyne> chalabera: are you talking about the mscore fonts?
<vzduch> !ati | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nyle> hey
<drgonzo_> hello all
<chalabera> TeraDyne: no
<Nyle> does 7.04 kubuntu have fglrx latest or should I go with ati.com drivers?
<drgonzo_> is there somewhere to add suggestions to kubuntu releases?
<chalabera> nevermind I     might be confusing things
<drgonzo_> I personally think they should intergrate spambayes and kmail.
<chalabera> what are Apples fonts package?
<Nyle> which install method should I get is what I'm asking depending on which version of drivers is newest
<Nyle> do you know?
<drgonzo_> instead of spamassassin + bogo.
* vzduch has an Nvidia card
<Daisuke_Ido> chalabera: type 1 fonts?
<BluesKaj> Nyle, better yet try this , of course it depends on which ati card you have . If it's alower end onboard type this tutorial will do the trick. http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Nyle> I made a mistake bying this card
<stdin> Nyle: go with the packaged version first, if that doesn't work then try the other one
<Nyle> BluesKaj: X1900XTX 256MB GDDR3
<chalabera> Daisuke_Ido: do you know the package name by any chance?
<Daisuke_Ido> not a clue
<pagan0ne> im having a very intresting poblem.... i am running kubuntu 7.04 x86 with nvidia drivers, when i boot into console, and login and then startx it all works, when i set it to load kdm on boot, it just hangs w/ black screen, unless i load the nv driver and it loads as normal, anyone have any ideas on what would cause this?
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's what you're looking for?
<chalabera> Daisuke_Ido: just have them for the sake of it
<chalabera> !flash
<pagan0ne> err i ment x64
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chalabera> wtf!! is not telling me the package name of flash
<Nyle> 8.38.6 is in ati.amd.com.  How do I check which driver the fglrx package has in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Nyle, eeeeueeww , you have a higher end , maybe the proprietary new ATI drivers for linux will work
<Daisuke_Ido> t1-xfree86-nonfree?
<BluesKaj> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> no that's not it
<Nyle> BluesKaj: that doesn't help me
<Nyle> :)
<vzduch> good night :)
<BluesKaj> yeah i'm aware
<chalabera> Daisuke_Ido: you are genious thanks
<BluesKaj> Nyle, try this  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Darkrift> woiw
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, just a search in adept-manager :)
<Darkrift> 10 minutes from setup-cd boot to installed windows xp boot in vmware
<Darkrift> is it me or is that crazy fast
<drgonzo_> mmm it seems kmail does have support for spambayes
<drgonzo_> [Spamtool #5] 
<drgonzo_> Ident=spambayes
<drgonzo_> in antispamrc file
<BluesKaj> Nyle, , click on the 'latest"fglrx near the top of the page
<drgonzo_> so why is it kmail doesn't detect it from the filter wizard?
<Morkai> i am feeling like an idiot, what's the cmd to pm someone ?
<Morkai> in irc
<drgonzo_> ./msg
<drgonzo_> without the dot
<Nyle> I can't just do aptitude install fglrx module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare && sudo m-a a-i fglrx && sudo modprobe fglrx?
<Morkai> cool thanks, i remember it was something like /w or /pm or something but i musta been thinking about an online game or something !
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, i'm trying to figure out how to do a video screencap contact sheet (like so: http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/6079/magi15ok.jpg ).  that particular output is from media player classic in windows, is there a way to do this that anyone here knows?  i would have thought VLC would have that sort of capability, but apparently not :\
<Nyle> do I have to go through all that reading?
<Nyle> :(
<Nyle> in debian it is as simple as this, this readin is gonna kill me man
<BluesKaj> well Nyle, try it yer way and see if it works :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: it's just the new video card.  more or less unsupported right now :)
<Nyle> it works just as it should in debian
<Morkai> anyonew have any experiance with beryl in kubuntu and nvidia cards ?
<BluesKaj> it is supported on the page i just posted Daisuke_Ido
<chalabera> what's the flash pkg name?
<Darkrift> anyone know how to get files info a vmware image that has no working networking?
<BluesKaj> he just has to  click on the 'latest"fglrx near the top of the page , it' ll take him the downloads link
<Darkrift> lol
<drgonzo_> ok figured out a workaround
<drgonzo_> should i post it to bugs ?
<BluesKaj> Nyle, just click on the latest driver http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Releases... 8.38.6
<alejandro> me podrian ayudar de como montar dispositivos nts
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: groovy :D
<BluesKaj> !es | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> now, got a solution for me? :D
<pagan0ne> im having a very intresting poblem.... i am running kubuntu 7.04 x64 with nvidia drivers, when i boot into console, and login and then startx it all works, when i set it to load kdm on boot, it just hangs w/ black screen, unless i load the nv driver and it loads as normal, anyone have any ideas on what would cause this?
<Morkai> i had that problem, but it was soon after i installed, so i just reinstalled and it worked lol sorry no help, i know :/
<CrunchyFerrett> ...
<CrunchyFerrett> I wonder
<CrunchyFerrett> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yeah right ...i just have a bit of knowledge about the crappy ati stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sure there's a way, even if it involves making mplayer take stills at a selected interval and using something else to automatically composite them with file info at the top...
<Daisuke_Ido> i would obviously prefer something a bit simpler, but meh
<Nyle> under fglrx mplayer can't use vo xv
<Nyle> only x11
<Nyle> its garbage
<Nyle> :(
<Nyle> goddamn ati
<Nyle> I just use gl2 w/multiple textures
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: you've just discovered the most common phrase uttered by any linux user.
<Nyle> well, I bought this card specifically for Oblivion
<BluesKaj> did you check my last post direct at you Nyle ?
<Nyle> this card topped out any 7series geforece for 200$ last year
<Nyle> much higher oblivion framerates so I bought it
<Nyle> when I bought it, it was runing 90C+ in 3d mode
<intelikey> ok guys.  the security updates had a new version of the 2.5.15-28 kernel so i updated   "spent 3 hours downloading it." it's the same version so it doesn't make a new /lib/modules/dir  and for some reason depmod fails and therefore the initramfs.img installed over the top of the old one is not usable. end result 'system is now unbootable'   what now ?
<Daisuke_Ido> O_O
<Daisuke_Ido> little high
<Nyle> I had to take the heatsink off and rebuff the copper, and use arctic silver and I brought it down to 70C~ish
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not really a hardcore gamer, i love my lil 7600
* BluesKaj shakes his head 
<Nyle> I'm not hardcore
<Nyle> I just play oblivion
<Daisuke_Ido> AS5 is the best thing since sliced bread
<Nyle> dude
<Nyle> sliced bread isn't that great
<Nyle> whats so great about sliced bread?
<Daisuke_Ido> i know, it's a nice saying though.
<Nyle> you have a loaf of bread, and you have a knife
<Nyle> slice the friggin thing eh
<Daisuke_Ido> forget all the great inventions in the past 2000 years
<Daisuke_Ido> sliced bread  this is what it all comes down to?
<Nyle> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> carlin :)
<Nyle> Its a george carlin joke
<Nyle> word!
<word> NOOOO
<Nyle> word: omg!
<Nyle> I didn't know you were an ubuntu user
<Nyle> whats up buddy long time no see
<BluesKaj> Nyle, did you get this  latest driver http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Releases... 8.38.6
<Nyle> BluesKaj: well I download the ati driver, ran the binary, installed the driver, modified xorg.conf and now I'm trying to figure out if i need to install any other packages or not
<Nyle> there were no errors
<Nyle> so I think everything worked fine, lets just restart X and find out eh
<K-Ryan> Pssst
<Nyle> but before that, I'm doing a dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> I'm installing Kubuntu on another computer and it's been a while
<K-Ryan> If I want a specific boot partition what do I type in for the mount point
<K-Ryan> in step 5
<BluesKaj> Nyle, does fgl_glxgears run ok
<intelikey> K-Ryan /boot
<K-Ryan> Right, thanks
<Nyle> BluesKaj: dunno
<Nyle> BluesKaj: I have not restarted X with fglrx yet
<word> Nyle i have no idea who you are
<Nyle> still on vesa
<Nyle> word: from #hardware man
<Nyle> I'm stoned
<word> oooo
<Nyle> :)
<word> OOOOO
<Nyle> ;D
<word> scary
<Daisuke_Ido> settle down...
<Darkrift> anyone here use vmware to run xp?
<word> stoned eats babies!
<Nyle> get in ma belly!
<graff> alguem fala portugues
<Daisuke_Ido> there's always #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Nyle> man this core2duo cpu is hot
<Nyle> blazing fast man
<Nyle> hey I just apt getted upgraded and it download all 3.5.6 packages of kde
<Nyle> what gives, I want 3.5.7
<Nyle> do i need specific kubuntu repository or the ubuntu ones for 7.04 are not good?
<Nyle> whats going on
<Nyle> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<chalabera> what's the java plug in for Mozilla? I think I'ev installed the wrong one  .../j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<chalabera> sorry this one j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<chalabera> that's not wahat I am talking about
<chalabera> I am talkin about the firefox java plugin
<intelikey> no boot,    can't boot,   hung boot.   !
<intelikey> who cares,   who knows,    why bother   !
<intelikey> and BTW,  it seems that there is one constant,  "you reap what others have sown..."
<BluesKaj> here's the debs for kde357 : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<rustalot> how do I tell kontact to use my GPG key?
<chalabera> woot
<chalabera> I've got java webstart 1.4 and java 6 web start
<Nyle> BluesKaj: thank you
<Nyle> These packages are not well supported.??
<Nyle> 3.5.7 is not stable?
<BluesKaj> mine works fine
<jhutchins> Nyle: It's a lot of work, and the devs are focusing on the next kubuntu instead of backporting every increment of KDE.
<jhutchins> Mine works with a couple of bugs I need to file.
<quinton_> alright
<quinton_> I put in the sudo you gave me
<quinton_> it said
<quinton_> OK
<quinton_> -.-''
<quinton_> ?
<chalabera> hi
<chalabera> nobody likes koffice? Is it in development or not?
<K-Ryan> Room's awfully quiet...
<TrueFX> hi guys
<theurs_> it crashes often
<K-Ryan> Anyone know why the Kubuntu installer would hang at 6% on "Completely removed ntfsprogs" ?
<TrueFX> how can i aget all the .txt files in a remote http server
<TrueFX> ?
<K-Ryan> TrueFX, ssh?
<TrueFX> i wnat to dl www.ietf.org/rfc/*.txt
<TrueFX> ?
<K-Ryan> Oh, download them
<TrueFX> yep to dl all of them?
<TrueFX> how can i do that?
<TrueFX> http://ietf.org/rfc/*.txt
<K-Ryan> Not sure
<TrueFX> ?
<K-Ryan> Wait around though
<chalabera> theurs_: was that answer to me?
<NickPresta> I tried to edit my partition table with QTparted found on the Edgy LiveCD. This appears to have messed up my partition table (I tried to resize my extended partition, which appears to have failed), and GRUB is throwing error 17. I already attempted to use the grub shell to restore GRUB but I still get error 17. Any help is appreciated.
<chalabera> I was asking if koffice is being in development or not
<chalabera> NickPresta: next time use LVM
<NickPresta> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<chalabera> NickPresta: in fact, this is a good lesson to start with LVM
<theurs_> koffice is nice but it unstable
<chalabera> NickPresta: just put EVERYTHING inside lvm except for /boot. Also root --> /
<chalabera> theurs_: oh man, how long it'll take to make it stable?
<theurs_> use openofice
<NickPresta> chalabera: "root on LV should be used by advanced users only". While I can see from the LVM website, the benefits are vast, I am in need of my system now. I will read up on LVM and make the apropriate changes. Right now, I would appreciated it if you had any tips on getting back my system without using LVM.
<chalabera> NickPresta: root on LVM is just as any other LVM partition, just set the mount point to / that's all
<chalabera> NickPresta: I don't know who started spreading FUD about root in LVM
<chalabera> NickPresta: besides Ubuntu isntallation handles this automatically. I've installed several Ubuntus with LVM and I put root in LVM everytimg
<chalabera> time
<NickPresta> chalabera: I understand. I consider myself fairly knowledgable and able to learn but I'venever come across this problem with GRUB before and I don't really understand what my options are, short of using the grub shell to "setup" grub on /dev/sda5. I read somewhere that my partition tables could be incorrect, where can I view them?
<alejandro> holac
<alejandro> Makeda
<chalabera> NickPresta: use live cd and mount them
<NickPresta> well, I can mount the partitions just fine. Apparently, error 17 means that GRUB thinks whichever partition it's trying to boot from isn't bootable. I thought I could manually edit the partition table and set the boot flag on /dev/sda5 (my root partition)
<NickPresta> after reading some more, would, in the grub shell, using "chainloader +1", "makeactive", and "boot" on my "root (hd0,4)" solve my problem?
<chalabera> what is it m$$$ XP?
<NickPresta> microsoft XP is my other operating system installed
<chalabera> which one is giving you the error
<NickPresta> what do you mean?
<NickPresta> when I start my computer, it loads grub which gives me the option to boot into kubuntu or windows
<NickPresta> allow me to reboot and try this. I shall be back..
<Daisuke_Ido> chalabera: MS.  there's no need to use $$$ in the name.  it's implied already
<chalabera> Daisuke_Ido: who has established that there's no need? I will always forever say m$$$
<chalabera> I mean you ain't gonna tell how to talk
<chalabera> this is what pisses me off, Linux users believing they are higher 'cause they DON'T say m$$ and actually get mad when ppl say m$$$
<chalabera> I wonder who was the moron who started this thing, cause I've encountered this behaviour in several rooms
<chalabera> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<chalabera> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* BluesKaj thinks chalabera needs to lighten up a little , pls don't take that lil poke too seriously 
<chalabera> BluesKaj: they need to be reminded how pathetic is pretending being higher with their politically correct "Microsoft XP(tm)"
* chalabera end of rant
<BluesKaj> we don't appreciate useles MS bashing here , some ppl just like to , is all
<kamui> M$ sucks
<kamui> no amount of M$ bashing is useless
* kamui says this as he boots his windows vista virtual machine in vmware
<chalabera> exactly!!!
<chalabera> kamui: you know what, I get computers to fix and people complain they are slow and is not working correct. Guess what 100% of them with XP BENT OUTTA SHAPE.Just outrageous how such a company is cashing in on a crappy software that isn't supposed to do the stuff is supposed to do for the ppl. So I resort to wiping it out and install linux :'-)
<cuadrocg> hola como estan??
<chalabera> callate gilipollas
<cuadrocg> jajaja
<cuadrocg> pinche we
<cuadrocg> k verga quieres _
<barkeeri> can some one help me
<chalabera> no soy marica patooo!!
<barkeeri> english anyone?
<cuadrocg> pos lo pareces por lo rosita
<BluesKaj> !es | cuadrocg
<ubotu> cuadrocg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<barkeeri> helllllo
<barkeeri> can someone help me
<BluesKaj> barkeeri, just ask yer question
<SHOKER> HOLA
<chalabera> is there a package to play Real Player files? I don't wanna install Real Player at all
<stdin> chalabera: then you'd need the w32codecs package I think
<BluesKaj> helix
<stdin> chalabera: it's not in the standard repos
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<chalabera> stdin: got it already
<chalabera> from medibuntu
<barkeeri> new to this whole linux, how do i install programs
<barkeeri> like aol i have dl it but how to i get it to run a wizard
<chalabera> oh my god!! I didn't install ffmpeg o.O
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BluesKaj> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chalabera> still I don't trust helix
* BluesKaj shrugs
<chalabera> shady move by RealPlayer
<chalabera> is it FULLY open source?
<stdin> helix is
<stdin> but it doesn't have rtsp support and the like
<stdin> I don't think anyway
<BluesKaj> i don't use it ...just know that it's supposed to be realclone
<kamui> :)
<chalabera> mm... linux is gonna have a problem playing Blu-Ray, is there a decrypter program out there? An ubuntu package for that matter
<chalabera> never mind
<chalabera> I found the link already
<santims> hello, i was wondering if there was a need for a Virus Scanner while using ubuntu????
<stdin> sabakas1: no, you don't need one, and there isn't one anyway
<chalabera> is it better using ALSA or ARTS, I forgot where bu I heard that KDE was discontinuing ARTS in favor of ALSA?
<stdin> sabakas1: only one that scans windows files for windows viruses
<stdin> chalabera: you seem a bit confused, aRts uses ALSA
<Nyle> alsa is better
<Nyle> arts is very very slow
<Nyle> it lags majorly
<Nyle> you are better off using alsa+dmix
<Nyle> forget about arts unless you need the kde sounds to work
<admin___> i need room in spanush
<Nyle> and even then you can specify alsaplayer instead of kde to play those sounds
<stdin> !es | admin___
<ubotu> admin___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chalabera> Nyle: what about jack?
<Nyle> very good
<Nyle> jack is the shiznit
<chalabera> okis
<NickPresta> chalabera, it turned out to be a: root (hd0, 4) and setup (hd0) solved my grub issue
<Nyle> infact latest versions of alsa have software mixing enabled by default
<NickPresta> now that I am back in my system. I'm interested in LVm, chalabera
<NickPresta> LVM*
<chalabera> hha ha good
<chalabera> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> !jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> !snes9x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snes9x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> hm
<stdin> kde4 will be using phonon to replace aRts
<chalabera> and how is phonon based on
<paknefia> hi
<paknefia> salam
<stdin> chalabera: it all uses ALSA, if it's not OSS, it's ALSA
<chalabera> can't wait for KDE4!!!
<stdin> Alpha2 came out recently
<paknefia> any body know what must i use to detecting new hardware in ubuntu?
<stdin> there is a Live-CD out, with PLASMA!
<stdin> paknefia: nothing, it's detected by the kernel at boot
<stdin> paknefia: or by HAL/DBUS
<chalabera> stdin: w00t where!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chalabera> I wanna donwload RIGHt NOW
<stdin> chalabera: I'll get you a link
<stdin> chalabera: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/3.91.0/KDE-Four-Live/KDE-Four-Live.i686-0.2.iso
<paknefia> my case is, i added new hot plug hard drive to my server
<stdin> chalabera: it's an OpenSUSE based Live-CD
<paknefia> and i dont want reboot my server
<stdin> paknefia: try just restarting hal and dbus "/etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<paknefia> ok..
<stdin> chalabera: open akregator and you'll be subscribed to the KDE Dot News blog that announces the releases
<kristjan_> stdin: I tried it some time ago, it didn't work
<stdin> kristjan_: what, the alpha2 cd?
<paknefia> stdin: no hal or dbus in my /etc/init.d/
<chalabera> kmplayer isn't working properly with firefox, and I have to isntall mozilla-mplayer and in turn this one installs mplayer when I already have kmplayer
<chalabera> wtf??
<paknefia> should i install them first?
<chalabera> stdin: I hope KDE4 will beat O$$ X Leopard
<stdin> chalabera: target release date is in october
<chalabera> same as Leopard
<Nyle> how do I configure my sound in kubuntu? There is no alsaconf utility
<chalabera> stdin: you got the link?
<stdin> paknefia: make sure you have dbus and hal installed then
<kristjan_> stdin: yeah it was alpha. not usable for end-user
<nimble> I thought leopard was supposed to be released pretty soon.
<stdin> kristjan_: Alpha2 was only released on the 4th
<stdin> chalabera: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<chalabera> stdin: no, the LiveCD
<stdin> chalabera: I gave you the link
<stdin> chalabera: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/3.91.0/KDE-Four-Live/KDE-Four-Live.i686-0.2.iso
<kristjan_> stdin: oh. then I will give it a try!
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> anyone?
<Nyle> !sound
<kristjan_> bot is dead?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stdin> kristjan_: it's not exactly stable, but it just about works :P and you get a preview of plasma and Amarok 2
<chalabera> yikes!!! are there better fonts than sarif?
<jasj_> hi
<chalabera> sarif it's an eyesore on LCD
<Tired_1> Does compiz/beryl work in Kubuntu Gutsy? Which packages are needed?
<jasj_> i have a problem with keep my password(web) in the knetworkmanager program
<stdin> Tired_1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nyle> I turned arts off
<Nyle> and now my sound works
<jasj_> knetworkmanager
<Tired_1> OK, thanks
<jasj_> I  have a problem with keep my password(web) in the knetworkmanager program
<stdin> knetworkmanager keeps your password in kwallel
<stdin> *kwallet
<Nyle> fglrx doesn't support composite or aiglx etc.  Is there any possible way to run beryl or compiz?
<Nyle> do there exist Xgl on ubuntu, because its not packaged for debian
<stdin> Nyle: use XGL
<jasj_> YES, BUT KWALLET NEED OTHER PASSWORD
<stdin> !caps | jasj_
<ubotu> jasj_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nyle> do ubuntu developers get paid?
<stdin> jasj_: you set the password for kwallet, you could set it to blank too
<stdin> Nyle: some do, some don't
<jasj_> i hate kwallet, i unistall about 2 minutes ago
<Nyle> kwallet is the beesnees
<Nyle> I love it
<jasj_> but you need to write a password when yo login...
<Nyle> oh shit
<Nyle> er.. I mean
<Nyle> oh thats right, my ssh keys got wiped
<jasj_> yes, but???
<stdin> jasj_: like I said, you could have set it to be blank
<jasj_> really, i can't
<stdin> you could have, I did
<stdin> if you didn't then you'd have to delete the wallet and start over
<jasj_> i try when i uodate my kubuntu, but .... i cant
<jasj_> ok
<stdin> or just put the wep key in system settings
<jasj_> how??
<jasj_> okoko i did
<jasj_> tanks
<stdin> system settings -> Network Settings ->
<stdin> put in the web key and SSID
<Nyle> is there a w32codecs package in ubuntu?
<Nyle> I migrated from debian and I dunno where half the things in ubuntu are
<ardchoille> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<crimsun> no, there isn't.
<crimsun> you can use a third-party repository, however.
<Nyle> if I just get them from debian-multimedia it would work?
<crimsun> probably.
<Minataku> crimsun: Don't split pubes and confuse people :P
<stdin> Nyle: yeah, it's all the same stuff
<Nyle> word
<Minataku> Nyle: w32codecs is available from !seveas
<Nyle> thanks
<Nyle> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> Nyle: It's not a good idea to use packages from other distros
<Minataku> Which will probably be far easier and less troublesome to do
<Minataku> While *buntu is based on Debian I'm apt to doubt the differences are 100% compatible
<Nyle> ardchoille: w32codecs are just binary codecs which get unpacked in /usr/lib/w32 etc.
<stdin>  /usr/lib/codes actually
<ardchoille> Nyle: It doesn't mater, it's best to stick with packages that were built for ubuntu
<Nyle> ardchoille: yes
<Nyle> fetching w32codecs now
<Nyle> is kmplayer based on mplayer?
<Nyle> I don't care what media player I use, I just need one where I can rewind/forward using mousewheel
<Nyle> mplayer usually has these bindings in by default for mouse btns
<Nyle> do you guys know of another player with similar functionality?
<stdin> I just use standard mplayer
<ardchoille> mplayer is q nice bit of kit, hard to find a better one.
<stdin> VLC isn't bad too
<stdin> ohh, and VLC from SVN uses Qt!!
<ardchoille> vlc doesn't support closed captions
<Nyle> I'll stick with mplayer
<Nyle> I moved from debian, so my ~ contains all my configs from it
<Nyle> hopefully I wouldn't have to configure anything in mplayer it should read my settings from ~/
<jasj__> hi i reinstall my kwallet application, but i can not change the password, wath i have to do??
<jasj__> tanks
<stdin> jasj__: delete the wallet in kwalletmanager
<ramy> hello
<ramy> how i can connect to another server by konversation
<ramy> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<theurs_> !smplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> ramy: F7
<Nyle> sweet
<ramy> i have to know the host name ?
<ramy> i want to get firstly the list of servers ?
<stdin> that's not in konvi
<Minataku>      
<Minataku> Well, some may
<stdin> you can add a list to the server list (F2)
<Nyle> what the shit?
<Minataku> Not too likely in my experience, though
<jasj__> ok i write in run comman kwalletmanager and the png change but, when I press intro, do not happen any thing
<Nyle> Minataku: wth
<nimble> Doesnt look like a nice font anyway really.
<stdin> jasj__: look in the system tray
<Nyle> Terminus ftw
<Minataku> nimble: It's probably whatever junk Kubuntu defaults to when substituting
<jasj__> yes i saw tanks ainga
<jasj__> again
<Minataku> It's fullwidth characters
<nimble> Ah.
<jasj__> perfect, tanks nyle
<Nyle> terminus is the shizboo
<Minataku> 
<Nyle> so is DejaVu Serif Condensed
<Nyle> I can't live without these two fonts
<Nyle> and kwin-baghira pwnz
<NickPresta> Bitstream Vera Mono = my love. ;)
<Nyle> 
<Nyle> ahh its backwards
<Nyle> :(
<Nyle> how do I make my language go fro right to left
<Nyle>  is what I speak :D
<Nyle> sweet, utf kicks bytt
<Minataku> testing, hahaha!
<Minataku> RLO - Right-to-Left Override
<Morkai> anyone in here use beryl ?
<Minataku> 
<hitmanWilly> Morkai: used to, whats the prob?
<Morkai> sorry, ok i fixed my problem heh
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Morkai> i didn't know wherea setting was, so i waso n google when i asked
<Morkai> two times the help i figure :P
<Morkai> thanks for offering though heh
<Morkai> just installed it and enjoying the awesomeness
<hitmanWilly> quiet tonight...
<klobster> too quiet for the girls
<klobster> hey what are the gnome packages I need to run gnome junk in KDE?
<stdin> klobster: just install the gnome/gtk app and it's dependencies will be installed too
<klobster> I got this msg so I wasn't sure...
<klobster> (gst-compprep-0.8:6374): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libhttp.so' (/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libhttp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<stdin> klobster: ahh, that's gnome-vfs, the equivalent of kio-slaves
<K-Ryan> Psssst
<klobster> K-ryan, I think you sprung a leak
<K-Ryan> =)
<K-Ryan> I installed Kubuntu just now, well a few hours ago on an old hard drive.
<K-Ryan> It's there, except I'm having quite some trouble
<K-Ryan> Now, there was trouble getting Kubuntu to boot off the Live CD so I took the hard drive, put it in a different computer and installed it on the hard drive in the other computer.
<K-Ryan> Took the hard drive out and put it in the computer I want it in.
<klobster> stdin: is it something I should avoid installing?
<K-Ryan> It started coming up with I/O buffer errors
<K-Ryan> So I had it ignore, then rewrite
<K-Ryan> Over and over and over
<K-Ryan> Then more stuff
<K-Ryan> over and over and over
<K-Ryan> Now this time it looked like it was booting okay
<stdin> klobster: no, you could even have both gnome and kde installed at the same time
<Minataku> You can have a ton of WMs/DEs all at once
<K-Ryan> It went to the terminal for a split second then to the kubuntu loading splash screen
<stdin> K-Ryan: looks like there may be PFUs on the drive
<K-Ryan> And it's hanging there
<K-Ryan> PFU?
<stdin> K-Ryan: Physical F*** Ups
<stdin> :p
<stdin> bad sectors and the like
<K-Ryan> =(
<stdin> that's normally what I/O errors are about
<Minataku> What are the errors?
<K-Ryan> I don't know, I don't see them now
<Minataku> Give them here, they should have descriptions
<Minataku> Look in dmesg
<Minataku> They're saved there
<K-Ryan> I can't look anywhere
<K-Ryan> It's hanging at the loading thing
<chipbuddy> so i'm using ubuntu... but that channel is hella crowded... and this kubuntu channel is cooler anyway.
<chipbuddy> i just got 2 monitors working by editing xorg.conf, but beryl doesn't want to work anymore
<klobster> not cool enough to run KDE :(
<stdin> chipbuddy: best place to ask about dual monitors + beryl is in #beryl
<chipbuddy> thanks stdin
<stdin> maybe when I get a stable X I'll try beryl with multiple displays
<Minataku> ---------------
<makuseru> hi, i have a HP DVD Writer, and it burns CDs fine, and it reads DVDs fine, but  when ever i try to burn a DVD it wont do it, it just gives me errors. Ive tried K3B, Nero For Linux, and a few other programs, what could be causing this?
<K-Ryan> The DVDs are good?
<makuseru> the blanks i have?
<chalabera> how can i receive Yahoo mail in Kontact?
<chalabera> thanks
<K-Ryan> Yeah the blanks, they're good right?
<makuseru> yes
<K-Ryan> Strange, I'm not good with that stuff though, sorry
<makuseru> brand new memorex dvds+r
<theurs_> show errors
<makuseru> i dont remember what they were, ill need to try to burn one again
<makuseru> ill do that now
<Minataku> Hm
<chalabera> can I recieve mail from AOL, Yahoo and Hotmail with Kontact?
<Minataku> makuseru: Which HP?
<makuseru> lemme check
<Minataku> I've got a DVD740, last I tried to use it, it failed entirely, Linux refused to access ut
<Minataku> *it
<makuseru> dvd writer dvd200i
<Minataku> though that's probably something stupid I did
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> On the plus side, the internal CD burner works
<Minataku> So I haven't tried to fix it yet
<Minataku> XD
<makuseru> mine burns CDs fine too
<makuseru> its a dvd 200j not i
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: should support any pop3/imap acct, if it has mail functionality
<hitmanWilly> !info kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 1596 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Nyle> wow
<Nyle> I like kubuntu
<Nyle> I tried 5 and 6
<Nyle> but 7.04 is bomb
<Minataku> I've got a NetBSD/sgimips machine running :3
<Minataku> How many of you can say that!?
<Minataku> Sorry... I'm bored
* Nyle raises a hand
<Nyle> I've got two sparcs
<Minataku> What kind?
<Nyle> old old old
<stdin> the BSDs are insane
<Nyle> this guy i knew from cyberarmy
<Minataku> BTW, those aren't sgimips but cool anyway
<Nyle> he sold it to me at college
<Minataku> Nice
<Minataku> Nyle: Got 'em nearby? I'd love to know what kind
<Minataku> I've got the following: SPARCstation 5/170, SPARCstation 10, Ultra 1, Ultra 2, Ultra 5
<Minataku> I also have in waiting a SPARCstation 2 and a SPARCbook 3GX
<hitmanWilly> BSD is actual Unix ported to the PC vice a clone written from scratch, so it will be a little more intensive :P
<Nyle> they are in my attic
<Minataku> Current BSDs have no AT&T code
<hitmanWilly> really? i thought they still had that in there....
<Minataku> Actually, the modern BSDs are forked from 386BSD
<Minataku> Which was a BSD clone, IINM
<Minataku> Well, it may have been a port
<Minataku> I'm not quite sure
<stdin> depends if the AT&T code is under the BSD license
<Minataku> But yeah, the open source BSDs are devoid of USL code
<Minataku> USL being Unix Systems Laboratories
<hitmanWilly> i thought the original BSD was basically a Unix port for academia, which is why the license is like it is
<Minataku> The original BSD was based off of 6th Edition Unix
<Minataku> Which was acquired under educational license by UCB from AT&T/Bell Labs
<Nyle> Minataku: ultra5 sparc
<hitmanWilly> but to be fair, I really don't know much on the subject
<Nyle> IIi
<Minataku> Nyle: Not bad
<Minataku> Yeah, the cheapo Suns used the UltraSPARC-IIi modules
<Minataku> The cheapo ones being the Ultra 5 and Ultra 10
<Nyle> I bought it for 50 bucks
<Minataku> Not too bad
<Minataku> Considering it's original worth was 100x that
<Minataku> My Ultra 5 was donated to me free of charge
<Nyle> well
<Nyle> I also have 3 blue leviathans
<Nyle> 3 alpha black lotus cards
<Minataku> ??
<Nyle> and some other rare MTG cards
<Nyle> magic the gathering
<Minataku> lol
<Nyle> :D
<hitmanWilly> ok, for a minute there, i thought i was WAY out of my league :P
<Minataku> Yeah, he changed topic all of a sudden XD
<Minataku> Confused the hell outta me
* hitmanWilly likes his x86 architecture just fine...
<hitmanWilly> i was actually thinking the blue leviathon was some sort of obscure refence to IBM iron :)
<Minataku> Heh, same
<makuseru> i have a DVD burning now so i can see errors
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: if its generating a log file, that helps as well, so you can dig through it later
<makuseru> does K3B do that?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: i would think so
<makuseru> where
<makuseru> does it put it
<hitmanWilly> not sure, hold on...
<makuseru> alright
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28755/ error report from K3B
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: ok, probably with the project...
<klobster> whay cant I have totem-xine and totem-gstreamer at the same time?
<hitmanWilly> looks like it can't write to the disk for some reason
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: or even access it...
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: can you try with cdrecord by itself?
<chalabera> I hate java apps
<chalabera> they are glitchy as hell
<chalabera> why code on that crap of language?
<TheSource> hey i just installed kubuntu
<TheSource> no clue how to install java
<TheSource> for firefox
<hitmanWilly> it used to be the only distributed language avilable
<stdin> TheSource: install "sun-java6-plugin"
<TheSource> ahhhh
<chalabera> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<chalabera> oh ok
<chalabera> I know now why it wasn't working
<stdin> chalabera: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<makuseru> hitmanWilly: what is cdrecord?
<stdin> chalabera: then do "java -version" to check
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: its a cmd line tool to burn cds,
<hitmanWilly> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<makuseru> how would i use it to try to burn a cd?
<chalabera> stdin: thanks it worked
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: cdrecord --help should give a list of options
<makuseru> alright
<chalabera> hey I wonde why Java apps take insanely ammounts of RAM?
<stdin> because it's java
<pfein> I've lost (quit) the little systray applet that tells me my battery level... how do I get it back?
<stdin> try running "guidance-power-manager"
<Dr_willis> Right click on the panel, use the add applet thang?
<stdin> it's not an applet
<hitmanWilly> i don't understand why anybody would use java anymore, with python available
<stdin> "as such"
<saucisson> bye bye everyone :D
<Dr_willis> because they understand java , and dont know python. :)
<saucisson> ciao
<Dr_willis> I dont know either very well.. so i'll use REXX !
<hitmanWilly> that's probably it, but python has a pretty shallow learning curve
<hitmanWilly> oh well
<pfein> stdin: yeah, that was it
<pfein> stdin: yeah, that was it
<stdin> echo... echo....
<pfein> stdin: yeah, it's not in the add applet thing, or any menu.
<Dr_willis> the whole 'OOP' type programing stuff.. eludes me. :) I learned programing on a C64 ages ago.. with flowcharts and GOTO's!
<chalabera> ok his is retarded, Kmail is not installed as default in Kubuntu? What else KDE4 is being chopped off?
<theurs_> why not use gmail web
<hitmanWilly> theurs_: cause some of us don't have gmail accts :P
<makuseru> hitmanWilly: i dont understand how to use that
<Dr_willis> soon to be renamed perhaps somthing OTHER then gmail. :)
<pfein> stdin: #kde suggested kpowersave, what's the diff?
<stdin> gmail = google mail
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: ok, don't worry about it then, i think k3b is a frontend for it anyway
<klobster> I use gmail IN kmail...
<makuseru> well what can i do to burn a DVD?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: have you tried running k3b with kdesu to make sure it isn't a perms issue?
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  i use k3b
<stdin> pfein: kpowersave is a different app alltogether, guidence is a backend, so works on ubuntu and kubuntu etc
* Dr_willis also uses LinuxMail.org
<makuseru> i havent tried that
<makuseru> ill try now
<pfein> stdin: yeah... any preference for one or the other?
<stdin> pfein: I just use guidance, does what I need it to do
<stdin> pfein: but k powersave shares a lot of the same features
* pfein just sticks with that & does real work then
<stdin> and it may even tie in with KDE better, not sure
<stdin> btw, expect longer battery life in Gutsy with the tickless kernel
<K`zan> Hi folks, adept hung and I had to kill it and now it still thinks it is running (even after a reboot), I looked at /var/lock and nothing there - any suggestions on how to clear this appreciated!
<K`zan> l .kde
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pfein> stdin: thanks
<ubuntu> trying out ubunto live cd.. however, I've found I can't direct connect with msger
<K`zan> dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<stdin> K`zan: if that fails, remove the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<THEBlack0rchid> how can I direct connect via IM
<K`zan> stdin: Worked, thank you Sir!  Now to see if I can install vmware-server without it hanging.
<K-Ryan> THEBlack0rchid: It depends on the program, if the program can direct connect.
<Dr_willis> THEBlack0rchid,  clarify what you are trying to do and with what programs
<THEBlack0rchid> just using Konversation right now.. I don't see the option in that
<Dr_willis> the various 'dcc' items do direct connections/chat/shares/transfers
<THEBlack0rchid> what program will allow me (under ubunto) to direct connect with an AIM user
<Dr_willis> But i havent used them in ages.
<Dr_willis> AIM - is another story
<Dr_willis> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<K-Ryan> Dunno about DCing
<THEBlack0rchid> I guess I didn't see the option under kopete to dcc
<K-Ryan> There isn't one is there?
<THEBlack0rchid> not that I've seennn
<THEBlack0rchid> seen
<Dr_willis> No idea. I use Xchat. :)
<Dr_willis> i havent dcc'd in ages
<makuseru> same error using kdesu k3b
<THEBlack0rchid> I use xchat for IRC usually..
<THEBlack0rchid> but.. I need a dcc for an AIM user
<hitmanWilly> does /dcc work?
<Dr_willis> then you need an AIM client.. not irc.
<THEBlack0rchid> nope.. the other user is under trillian
<K-Ryan> Wine + AIM?
<Dr_willis> gaim is nice i hear.
<Dr_willis> i dont use aim much either. :)
<makuseru> gaim is nice
<Dr_willis> All the Cool Kids hang out on IRC>
<THEBlack0rchid> I don't ever use AIm
* hitmanWilly likes his irssi :P
<makuseru> what do i do about my DVD Burner?
<THEBlack0rchid> ok.. so gaim should do a dcc with an AIM user/trillian?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: it sounds like maybe a HW issue
<makuseru> THEBlack0rchid: yes, it does
<makuseru> HW?
<hitmanWilly> hardware
<makuseru> ah
<THEBlack0rchid> k.. thank you sweetie
<makuseru> but why would it burn a cd fine, and read a dvd fine but not burn a dvd?
<Dr_willis> dosent dvd's use differnet laser? or am i confused.
<makuseru> do they?
<makuseru> i dont know
<Dr_willis> I had a CD writer once that could read, but not write.
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: ok, stupid question here, but it IS a dvd burner, correct?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking one of its lasers went out.
<makuseru> yes
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  :)
<hitmanWilly> hey, you laugh...
<makuseru> it says DVD Writer DVD 200j on the front of ir
<Dr_willis> they are DVD+R and you dont need -R's ?
<Dr_willis> or visa-versa
<makuseru> they are +R
<makuseru> ive tried -R's too though
<Dr_willis> Got some old drives ehre that can only do -R's
<makuseru> this is fairly new
<K-Ryan> -R? +R? What's the difference?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: different encoding formats
<K-Ryan> I honestly had no idea what it meant
<K-Ryan> Really
<Dr_willis> I got a few old laptops that cant read +R's
<makuseru> me either
<Dr_willis> Main Diff to me is 'what one is on sale this week'
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> would a hammer fix it
<makuseru> it fixes everything else
<makuseru> sortof
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: ok, im at a loss here, you may try googling the drive to see if there are any known issues under nix
<makuseru> it makes me feel better
<chalabera> hi
<chalabera> it's telling me "no cddb found"
<chalabera> k3b
<chalabera> how do I donwload that?
<makuseru> i think im just going to give up on it, the whole computer is a p.o.s, i need a new one
<Dr_willis>  cddb - isent that the database for music files?
<hitmanWilly> yup
<Dr_willis> just use a shell-based front end to cdrecord! :0
<Dr_willis> !find cdrecord
<chalabera> Dr_willis: yeah but how do I download it?
<ubotu> Found: cdrecord
<chalabera> k3b is complaining about it
<K-Ryan> Ahahahahaaha
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: its not something you download, its looks up cd info in it when you go to rip it
<Dr_willis> you ripping a cd? or burning one?
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: its a VERY large online database
<chalabera> ripping it
<Dr_willis> set up the cddb settings properly.. Or use some other ripper tool. :) I tend to use 'grip' myself.
<chalabera> it won't rip without the database?
<Dr_willis> ive never ripped a cd with k3b. Lets see.
<Dr_willis> It access the online database,, to get the proper names/tracks/info
<makuseru> i like kaffine for ripping
<Dr_willis> If its a non-comercial cd. it may not be in the database
<chalabera> ok i use kaffeine
<Dr_willis> !find k3bmp3
<ubotu> Package/file k3bmp3 does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> infolibk3b2-mp3
<Dr_willis> !infolibk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infolibk3b2-mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: ok, go into settings --> configure k3b --> cddb --> remote --> enable remote cddb queries
<K-Ryan> Would anybody happen to have any computer worth sending my way? =)
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: and make sure you have an entry in the server list
<chalabera> kaffeine found the CDDB just fine
<K-Ryan> *computers
<hitmanWilly> chalabera: k3b probably isn't set up right, try those menu settings i listed
<Dr_willis> k3b here - is set by default to use the cddb stuff..
<Dr_willis> odd.
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<klobster> what is the diff between sum and cksum?
<chalabera> It is already enabled in k3b
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, weird
<chalabera> what's a kewl superkaramba for sys info?
<hitmanWilly> oh well, later all
<Delphinus> 1 handed (left only) typing... dvorak or half qwerty?
<purpleposeidon> heyo, got a couple of problems here...
<purpleposeidon> When I boot up, I get an error, "Truncating file to 0 bytes", every time, and something about bogus file sectors
<K-Ryan> purpleposeidon: The chat is a little empty at the moment so it might take longer to get a response.
<K-Ryan> I'd help but I don't know what to do about something like that, sorry
<purpleposeidon> eh, well I have a vague suspicion of fsck....
<jbraddoc> Okay I have a few questions, I think the easiest way is to just ask... 1: When I ran the term app on kubuntu, it froze x and restarted it. and 2: When I have x set at a resolution above 800x600 I get four or five columns going through my screen (lines that seem to seperate). The sys is a pIII 700 (i think) compaq deskpro en with 256 mb, 10 gb, intel chipset.
<jbraddoc> hrmm
<jbraddoc> whopps.. my mistake -- i forgot something
<jbraddoc> I am not using K on this machine.. I am using Xubuntu...
<jbraddoc> forget my q's unless anyone can help?
<jbraddoc> Sorry, I have another machine running K..
<jbraddoc> I was thinking of that one, working on the other one, and confused my self.
<chalabera> why is taking so slow ripping it? m$$ player does it faster
<sajacjr> list
<sajacjr> exit
<Daisuke_Ido> <chalabera> why is taking so slow ripping it? m$$ player does it faster < so use windows and quit whining about it?
<jzilla> whats the thing called that tries to restore your previous session by launching whatever you had open before you reboot
<Ayabara> I'm looking for a lightweight desktop search tool that I forgot the name of. KDE app that you use from Konqueror. Anyone got a name for it? :-)
<K-Ryan> Katapult
<K-Ryan> Oh, use from Konqueror
<K-Ryan> No clue
<MarcC> beagle KIOSlave?
<MarcC> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28437
<MarcC> ah, Ayabara, or this: http://kioclucene.objectis.net/
<SRN9> Anyone know how to fix an Apt-get issue?
<MarcC> SRN9: try me
<Ayabara> MarcC, K-Ryan, thanks for input. I stumbled over it at google. Strigi was the one I was looking for :-)
<K-Ryan> Ah, glad you found what you were looking for
<MarcC> dang, ok :D
* MarcC lost at double jeopardy
<SRN9> well I have an issue here I try to "Apt-get update" and i get an error that points to "cannot connect to local machine" I know this is my machine it is talking about but how would I go about correcting this issue?
* MarcC wonders how to pronounce strigi
<SRN9> streegee?
<MarcC> SRN9: sounds like a correction needs to be made in sources.list
<MarcC> to point to network resources instead of CD maybe
<MarcC> btw hard G or soft G
<K-Ryan> str-eye-gee
<K-Ryan> hard
<K-Ryan> Is how I'd say it
<MarcC> gee as in "jeeeez" or gee as in "guh-eeee"
<K-Ryan> jee
<MarcC> that's like one of those things you use to clean your car's windshield
<MarcC> ;)
<K-Ryan> squeegee
<K-Ryan> =P
<MarcC> ah right :D
<Ayabara> hehe. have you guys read "The meaning of Liff"?
* MarcC doesn't read, he scans
<Ayabara> hehe, have you guys scanned "The meaning of Liff"?
<MarcC> nope
<Ayabara> you should :-)
<MarcC> well maybe I will
<MarcC> hey, that's a pretty cool idea, I'm liking it
<Black_Monkey> Ayabara: was that the one by Douglas Adams?
<Ivis> hi, i know this is not right chanel to ask but i need a help please.... i need a people who listen dj tiesto
<MarcC> try "man dj-tiesto"
<K-Ryan> lvis: PvD > Tiesto
<K-Ryan> AvB > Tiesto
<Ivis> :D
<K-Ryan> Corsten > Tiesto
<MarcC> Random artist from Archive.org > Tiesto
<K-Ryan> lol
<K-Ryan> What about Tiesto?
<MarcC> Tiesto > Tiesto
<MarcC> http://www.archive.org/details/BEVLARS31
<Ivis> i need one song but i don't know hes name i remember sing "tell me how u fill" and thats all but i want that song tooo much
<SRN9> well Im back... it was the anon package... seems to be working.
<K-Ryan> I was talking to lvis =P
<MarcC> I must improve my strength
<MarcC> SRN9: cool :)
<K-Ryan> lvis: No idea, sorry
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  ohh ok thanks anyway
<MarcC> Ivis: thanks though, that's the funniest thing I've read all day
<MarcC> but no idea
<Ivis> MarcC,  my english is wery bad im now study english
<MarcC> Ivis: I understand, you should listen to my Japanese sometime
<K-Ryan> "<coz_> morning all" "<K-Ryan> GOOOOD MORNING VIETNAM!"
<K-Ryan> =)
<Ivis> Japanese songs? o_O
<MarcC> sure Ivis, I do enka covers on a clarinet all the time
<Ivis> ohh ok but i don't understand :D
<K-Ryan> It's just one of those things lvis, don't worry about it
<MarcC> hooooreta, ooomae ni horetaaaaa
<MarcC> etc.
<Ivis> :)
<Ivis> ohh i got one question if my friend is totaly newbie in linux it's good if i set up him edubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MarcC> !moderators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moderators - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> lvis: edubuntu is geared for students, not new people to linux
<MarcC> moderators, do you speak it?
<K-Ryan> Daisuke_Ido: It's quiet in here, give us a break =P
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  ohh i think is for new
<K-Ryan> Nope, for a new person just give 'em Kubuntu or Ubuntu, whichever he likes more
<Ivis> ok :) thx for info
<Ivis> i hear somthing abaout 7.10 version
<MarcC> Ivis: if a Windows user, Puppy Linux is also good, but Ubuntu works great
<Ivis> do u know somthing?
<chalabera> hi
<Ivis> MarcC,  Puppy with desktop he use?
<chalabera> what's that note making program for KDE?
<K-Ryan> kate?
<chalabera> is like something else than knote
<K-Ryan> nano?
<MarcC> Ivis: default is Rox
<MarcC> with JVM
<MarcC> or JWM
<Ivis> MarcC,  thanks i find in google about puppy
<MarcC> chalabera: basket notepads?
<alucardromero> Heh.
<Ivis> its cool for new
<Ivis> people i think
<alucardromero> Goodness...lots of people.
<MarcC> Ivis: if you try Puppy, don't install it to the HD - it runs off the CD and doesn't use the CD motor much
<curiosityKILLEDm> hi Alu
<alucardromero> Hiyee. :)
<curiosityKILLEDm> hello everyone
<K-Ryan> Howdy
<curiosityKILLEDm> :P
* curiosityKILLEDm waves at yall
<MarcC> !longintroductions
<MarcC> dang
<Ivis> MarcC,  i need to set up to my friend hee is windows user but when he see my linux  he want to try he doesn't knows whats its terminal and i search somthing easy for him to first steps
<MarcC> Ivis: Puppy is a good one, it has many "wizards" to easily setup the network, sound, etc.
<MarcC> Ivis: but I don't know about non-English if you need that
<alucardromero> That's what it seems like.
<Ivis> MarcC,  thanks em.... how to install there a soft? via terminal package?are he has a add/remove
<Ivis> ore mybe he has somthing like sudo apitude
<makuseru> !libxml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> !libxml2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcC> Ivis: there is a "dot pup package manager" and there are lots of "dot pup" packages available at the puppy forum
<Ivis> MarcC,  it's great!!! thanks
<MarcC> Ivis: no problemo
<Ivis> it's perfect to my friend i hope all my friends go smarter and use Linux :)
<Ivis> my dream is Gentoo but its too hard to me now
<MarcC> Ivis: my dream in 1996 was to install Linux with X-windows working ;)
<Ivis> ohh u are old user
<MarcC> in 2004 I discovered that I just needed to configure my monitor xD
<Ivis> cool
<Ivis> i use linux 5 month
<Ivis> and i knows somthing about linux was created by Linus torvalds 1984 year think
<MarcC> Ivis: excellent, glad to hear you enjoy it
<Ivis> :)
<MarcC> night
<Ivis> MarcC,  u use kubuntu?
<MarcC> yes :)
<MarcC> going to bed now, good night/guten nacht/etc.
<Ivis> ohh
<Ivis> bye
<K-Ryan> !jwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> hi, i was trying to 'make' somthing and it said "Package 'libxml-2.0', required by 'compiz-cube', not found" so i did a "sudo apt-get install libxml-2.0" and it said "Package 'libxml-2.0', required by 'compiz-cube', not found", how can i get this package?
<K-Ryan> it wouldn't say "required by 'compiz-cube', not found"
<makuseru> K-Ryan: it does
<K-Ryan> Guess I never noticed that or something
<Ivis> what was year when linux was created ?
<Ivis> 1984
<Ivis> ?
<K-Ryan> I get a plain old
<K-Ryan> E: Couldn't find package libxml-2.0
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28762/ look at like 5
<makuseru> line*
<K-Ryan> Hah
<K-Ryan> Wow
<K-Ryan> Oh whoa whoa whoa
<K-Ryan> I thought you meant it said that after typing in sudo apt-get
<K-Ryan> !info libxml-2.0
<ubotu> Package libxml-2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<makuseru> no
<K-Ryan> My bad ;)
<makuseru> no prob
<makuseru> do you know what i can do to fix it
<makuseru> haha
<K-Ryan> It's not something wrong
<K-Ryan> I can't get it either
<K-Ryan> I just dunno where you can get it
<twosouls82> makuseru: it is called libxml2
<twosouls82> !info libxml2
<ubotu> libxml2: GNOME XML library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<makuseru> its not that
<makuseru> i have that
<twosouls82> I meant K-Ryan, my bad
<K-Ryan> I did it for him twosouls82 =P
<K-Ryan> How do I check uptime?
<twosouls82> K-Ryan: using "uptime" at the terminal
<K-Ryan> Wow
<K-Ryan> <3 Linux
<twosouls82> :)
<K-Ryan> I need a Tux shirt or something
<twosouls82> and a KDE cap, right?
<K-Ryan> Ehh...
<K-Ryan> I'm not crazy about KDE
<twosouls82> omg
<K-Ryan> It's alright
<K-Ryan> I just happen to like Fluxbox more =)
<K-Ryan> For now anyway
* twosouls82 never tried those "leightweight" managers
<twosouls82> I might someday
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<twosouls82> hehehe
<K-Ryan> restart x and you're good to go
<K-Ryan> that simple
<K-Ryan> try it ;)
<K-Ryan> I love it
<Ivis> K-Ryan, u use kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Just remember that right click on the desktop opens your app menu
<K-Ryan> Yes lvis
<K-Ryan> Well not even app menu, but your whole menu thing
<Ivis> ohh i think u use somthing like gentoo if u know a lot linux :)
<K-Ryan> I know enough to get me through most things
<K-Ryan> But I'm still rather new
<Ivis> :)
<K-Ryan> Been around for 8-9 months
<Ivis> in linux world?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> So Gentoo is still beyond my reach
<K-Ryan> I'm learning at my leisure
<Ivis> me 5 month it's bad to all info is in english i bad know im study eng
<K-Ryan> They have stuff in other languages
<makuseru> K-Ryan: why do you like gentoo so much?
<K-Ryan> I don't like/dislike it
<K-Ryan> Never tried it, barely know what it's like
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  yea i know in my langue have info but that info is worse
<K-Ryan> lvis: what's your primary language?
<Ivis> Latvian
<makuseru> K-Ryan: Gentoo < Ubuntu
<K-Ryan> =P
<K-Ryan> Latvian, you're the first I've met to speak it.
<K-Ryan> Your English is decent though, I commend you on that
<makuseru> K-Ryan: do you have any eyecandy insalled?
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  :)
<K-Ryan> Well in KDE I've got Beryl
<makuseru> why beryl?
<makuseru> thats old
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  i don't understand a this  English is decent though, I commend you on that
<Ivis> =/
<K-Ryan> You speak English very well, congratulations =P
<K-Ryan> makuseru: What would you suggest?
<Ivis> Thanks :)
<makuseru> compiz-fusion
<K-Ryan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> XGL, isn't that for Ati cards?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> not compi
<makuseru> x
<makuseru> compiz*
<makuseru> compiz is old too
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  one time i install gentoo i think it's easy but when i see the instalation i be shocked i install the system but in 5 min i set up ubuntu :D
<makuseru> compiz-fusion is the new project by both beryl and compiz's old teams
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<makuseru> and no fglrx is for ATI
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  do u try gentoo?
<K-Ryan> Nope
<K-Ryan> Started with Kubuntu and stuck with it
<Ivis> :)
<Ivis> my first linux be slackware
<Ivis> imho
<Ivis> all go to source
<Ivis> worse distr
<Ivis> i start my own http://ivo-opensource.blogspot.com/ project to help people who has bad english to latvians
<Ivis> :)
<K-Ryan> Cool
<K-Ryan> I just took a look
<K-Ryan> I don't speak Latvian, but I could tell what some stuff was
<K-Ryan> Most of it actually...
<Ivis> :)
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  from where are u?
<K-Ryan> New York, USA
<Ivis> ohh cool i love that city my dream is fly to New York it's most bee cool live in new york :)
<K-Ryan> Well I don't live in New York City
<K-Ryan> But I go in every once in a while
<K-Ryan> It's nice
<Ivis> :) cool latvia is so small country
<Ivis> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/eplive/expert/photo/20061123PHT00260/pict_20061123PHT00260.jpg
<Ivis> latvias "LAT"
<Ivis> Latvia is
<Ivis> :)
<Ivis> small
<K-Ryan> Ah there it is
<K-Ryan> I knew it was in that general area
<K-Ryan> Well it's late here, 3am
<K-Ryan> I'm out, night everyone
<Ivis> good night
<Ivis> :)
<kain> anyone here know how to make a wireless router the hub of another?
<dvm> how to install
<dvm> the "Mozilla XPCOM development package"
<dvm> regards
<dvm> Zoobave
<dvm> http://zoobave.blogspot.com/
<dvm> how to install the "Mozilla XPCOM development package" using apt-get
<GaryvdM> I want to install a how lot of packages that were downloaded and installed by adept on one machine on another machine. Can this be done?
<GaryvdM> *whole
<waylandbill> GaryvdM: burn the downloaded packages to cd and place them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<GaryvdM> Sweet - that is cool
<GaryvdM> Thanks
<Ivis> GaryvdM,  u add rapsoritors via "kate"?
<GaryvdM> yes
<Ryaren> hi!
<edward0> is there any site any one would sudgest for grasping/utilizing the commandline
<Ryaren> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dvm>  howto start kudzu in ubuntu?
<_4strO> yop
<dvm>  how can i scan the hardware changes in ubuntu?
<aznpridechinese> how do i enable dapper universe?
<pag> aznpridechinese, do you know how to edit sources.list?
<aznpridechinese> no
<aznpridechinese> what does sources.list do? is it just a list of repositories?
<pag> aznpridechinese, you can open it in kate byt pressing alt+F2 and typing kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pag> aznpridechinese, yup. just a list.
<pag> !easysources | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aznpridechinese> but what is dapper?
<aznpridechinese> oh! is it an earlier version or ubuntu?
<pag> aznpridechinese, what do you mean? Dapper is an Ubuntu version with long term support, if that's what you meant.
<aznpridechinese> yah i didn't know what dapper was, cuz on this page it tells me to enable dapper universe or something
<pag> and yes, it's older than Feisty (newest stable)
<waylandbill> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Lynoure> I just installed network-manager-vpnc and restarted knetworkmanager. Now it shows VPN Connections -> Configure VPN... but clicking on it does nothing
<Lynoure> How can I get it to work? I'm also ok with cli vpn as long as I don't need to give up knetworkmanager, but cli vpnc would connect and then die/close within 4 minutes, so I thought to try this.
<Lynoure> ok, let's phrase it diffently... Does anyone get vpnc to connect and stay connected for over a minute?
* dwangoac is hoping for some middle-of-the-night string formatting help...  Anyone awake?
<dwangoac> I need to remove \n but not \n\r (i.e. newlines at the end of a line of text, but not paragraph breaks).
<spark_> hi
<kernco> How can I have multiple programs play sounds at the same time?
<spark_> if you use alsa as your sound server it should be implemted native kernco
<kernco> I'm using whatever is default in Kubuntu (I installed clean from Kubuntu CD, didn't install Ubuntu then kubunt-desktop)
<kernco> It might only be certain programs that monopolize the sound system
<kernco> The Second Life client, for example
<kernco> It worked in Ubuntu with esound, maybe I should install that.  But then there's sound latency.
<okay> hi
<spark_> hoi
<boguh> hi, where can i find cd/dvd covers for kubuntu. would like to print one on my copy
<schoappied> test123
<Lynoure> How can I keep vpnc from disconnecting every 30s?
<arek> test
<arek> alibaba
<arek> sorry
<arek> bye
<Arthea> Hello
<Arthea> i'm getting this error when trying to open an ntfs partition that should be mounted
<Arthea> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all options refused uid 1000
<Arthea> no one can help me ?
<Arthea> i'm getting this error when trying to open an ntfs partition that should be mounted hal-storage-fixed-mount-all options refused uid 1000
<xerosis> Arthea: is it in your /etc/fstab?
<Arthea> not sure,haven't checked
<Arthea> but permissions should be set ...and still on some i get permission denied,and on other that error
<goldfingermafia> hello
<Arthea> it should be there ?
<Arthea> and if not what should i do ? (<--- noob just trying it )
<pag> !fstab | Arthea
<ubotu> Arthea: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pag> bot doesn't seem to work :-/
<pag> oh... :)
<Arthea> i don't have a supported modem so all i do is switching between windows and ubuntu
<goldfingermafia> can anyone help me i am trying to install kismet on a macbook and having a major porblem when i run the ./configure command
<pag> goldfingermafia, what kind of problem?
<goldfingermafia> it says canon find libncurses or libcurses
<Arthea> so i can't even download the updates/progs with windows then move them to ubuntu since i can't access them
<pag> goldfingermafia, do you have those installed?
<goldfingermafia> i have no clue what im doing, im a new linux user, how do i install them?
<pag> goldfingermafia, well.. first you should probably install build-essential  (open konsole, and type: sudo apt-get install build-essential   )
<pag> goldfingermafia, or you can use Adept Manager to do the installations
<goldfingermafia> i alrady did that
<goldfingermafia> when i run that though it says 4 not upgraded? how do i upgrade them
<pag> goldfingermafia, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pag> goldfingermafia, and to solve those libncurses -issues you should probably install libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<goldfingermafia> pag ty for you help. im going to try thoses out, im running th first one right now and if you still on i will let you know what happend, ty very much
<pag> goldfingermafia, you're welcome :)
<StFS> hello... is anyone experiencing major unstability with firefox?
<goldfingermafia_> peg are you still on?
<goldfingermafia_> was it libcurses5-dev?
<pag> goldfingermafia_, libncurses5-dev
<goldfingermafia_> thank you sorry for buggin you
<pag> goldfingermafia_, no problems :)
<goldfingermafia_> it worked!
<pag> goldfingermafia_, I'm glad to hear that :)
<goldfingermafia_> when i tyrped make install it got an error saying it was not in root?
<skullAttack> you need to run the command as root
<skullAttack> prefix the command with sudo
<fssssssssssh> can anyone advise me a good multimessenger? kopete doesnt work for me
<goldfingermafia_> how do i do that, im the biggest noob in the world
<skullAttack> ok. are you in a terminal?
<skullAttack> ok sorry bad question. firstly, what are you trying to do?
<pag> fssssssssssh, well.. Gaim / Pidgin is GTK-client, but I've heard it works pretty well
<goldfingermafia_> skull in trying to install kismet on ubuntu
<skullAttack> fsssssssssssh, also - aMSN is another good one
<skullAttack> it has webcam support too ;)
<fssssssssssh> thx pag
<goldfingermafia_> i put sudo infron and it failed
<fssssssssssh> thx skullAttack =)
<skullAttack> np
<skullAttack> so, are you using the Synaptic Package manager?
<skullAttack> or are you doing it from a "DOS looking" type command line
<goldfingermafia_> it says cannot remove '/usr/local/bin/kismet': premission denied
<goldfingermafia_> im doing it fomr the command
<skullAttack> ok
<pag> goldfingermafia_, oh... I didn't remember that Kismet has packages in repositories - why not use them?
<pag> !info kismet
<skullAttack> you are trying to install kimset?
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<goldfingermafia_> yes
<skullAttack> ok
<ubuntu_> Nabend ^ :)
<skullAttack> in the console. type - sudo apt-get install kimset
<skullAttack> if its in the software repository it should install
<motu> Ich hab ein Problem beim installieren ... ich hab jetzt von CD gestartet, aber mir wird meine Festplatte nicht angezeigt... was kann ich tun?
<skullAttack> ittl ask you for a password, which is the password you use to log into the system with your account
<pag> !de | motu
<ubotu> motu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goldfingermafia_> i alrady did that it says i ahve the newest version
<goldfingermafia_> i was on the make, then make install part
<skullAttack> well then its installed ;)
<goldfingermafia_> that is when it failed
<goldfingermafia_> if it is installed then were do i find it?? lol
<skullAttack> in console, type kimset
<skullAttack> and press enter
<goldfingermafia_> ok when i do that is says failed beacuse i dont have a vailed user for suiduser
<goldfingermafia_> or osmething like that
<pag> goldfingermafia_, try with sudo   ( sudo kismet )
<goldfingermafia_> same error
<goldfingermafia_> it says FATAL could not find user'your_user_here' for droppin priviledges
<ndb> wenas
<ndb> alguien me puede ayudar?
<pag> !es | ndb
<ubotu> ndb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<goldfingermafia> sorry guys this thing keeps going dead on me
<skullAttack> I cant help you much past this stage sorry goldfingermafia. Im not familiar with the kimset program
<goldfingermafia> do you knwo what a vaild user set for suiduser means?
<skullAttack> hm. im not sure, but at a guess id say that your account isnt properly set up to run commands as Super User
<goldfingermafia> ok will tahnks a bunch skull
<skullAttack> np
<drif> people got any tips to get kubuntu 7.04 server to boot up on my acer aspire 5110? hangs at hardware detection stage
<skullAttack> what spec is the system?
<drif> skull: asking me?
<skullAttack> yes
<drif> AMF Turion 64 x2 TL-50, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, SATA HDD - how specific you need?
<drif> AMD
<drif> :D
<skullAttack> k
<skullAttack> i have a friend who had problems with a Turion
<skullAttack> try downloading the Alternate version
<drif> only system I've got to boot up has been knoppix, but only in failsafe-mode
<skullAttack> that usually gets around lots of problems
<skullAttack> right. well, if i were you, id google it. turion and kubuntu
<drif> believe me I've googled - I tend to find things out myself first before hassling anyone else
<skullAttack> good man!
<skullAttack> and you've tried the alt version of the kubuntu image?
<drif> skull: nope, that I haven't tried yet - wasn't actually sure (aware) there would be much difference
<skullAttack> it has helped a few of my colleagues who had problems with hardware compatibility
<skullAttack> so i would reccomend trying it, no promises though ;)
<drif> skull: yup, already booting up that laptop.. although windows so I can fetch that alt one
<skullAttack> hehe ok
<drif> skull: and I better google again as well ;) it was way past 4am when I last did it..
<skullAttack> heh
<skullAttack> yeah try being as specific as possible if it yields nothing useful
<drif> skull: only bumped into things such as idle=poll and tried those 'no' keywords under knoppix..but no cigar - some people had used chroot and updated few packages via yum (under FC) to get things working..so alt could very well be the solution
<skullAttack> hm, i think ill try getting an install of kubuntu working on my powerbook this afternoon
<skullAttack> heh, thats a bit over my head. but yeah, alt might be the ticket
<NastX> hi
<ax1s> hey
<ax1s> how do i add new  window themes :/
<ax1s> i'm in kcontrol
<ax1s> but i can add a style
<ax1s> can't
<NastX> i have a problem with the x server
<ax1s> what's wrong with it
<ax1s> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NastX> after the installation of the nvidia driver my card tries to control my monitor with 85 hz
<skullAttack> ax1s go to www.kde-look.org
<ax1s> oh
<NastX> but it allows only 60 hz
<skullAttack> ok
<ax1s> skull: ya
<ax1s> oh
<ax1s> i can use theme-manager themese only eh
<ax1s> not regular kde styles
<skullAttack> NastX - you need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skullAttack> sorry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ax1s> [06:38]  <ax1s> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NastX> i know but this dowsnt mmake a difference=(
<ax1s> uhm
<ax1s> nasty
<NastX> doesnt
<NastX> ?
<ax1s> have you gone into sudo nvidia-settings
<skullAttack> you can edit your xorg.conf file manually if you wish
<NastX> nope
<ax1s> nastx: run nvidia-settings to change resolution/etc
<ax1s> after install drivers
<skullAttack> sudo nvidia-settings
<NastX> i know but thjere is the maximum frequncy at 60
<goldfingermafia> thanks again for everyones help see you all later
<skullAttack> (so that you can save your changes to xorg.conf ;))
<skullAttack> np dude, bye bye
<ax1s> nastX; run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<oohal> NastX, i take it your monitor does not support a refresh rate of 85Hz?
<ax1s> before running sudo nvidia-settings
<skullAttack> oohal: that is correct
<oohal> well, the nvidia drivers shouldn't be affecting the refresh rate at all, mind posting your xorg.conf somewhere?
<ax1s> install driver, if it works but the settings are wack, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it up manually, you man have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf after and replace nv with nvidia
<skullAttack> id say on the whole youd really just want to run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skullAttack> as that will avoid confusion
* oohal sighs
<oohal> you do know that the automatic detection sucks?
<skullAttack> it gives you a interface to select settings - the monitor settings are at teh end of the program i think. then it saves to your xorg.conf file
<skullAttack> you dont have to auto. you can do manual
* oohal shrugs
<oohal> easier to edit xorg.conf directly
<skullAttack> in the manual monitor setup you specify its size and then the refresh rates
<skullAttack> yeah, if you are familiar with it
<skullAttack> assuming the user is green, the above method is easier to work with
<oohal> it's not particularly difficult to tell what does what
<ax1s> wow
<ax1s> i'm going to lose it
<oohal> meh, anyone using xinerama?
<skullAttack> i was. but i found it lame with my screen setup
<skullAttack> i want a setup like the one in Windoze - desktop extension, not spanning
<skullAttack> couldnt find a way of doing it in nvidia-settings tho
<ax1s> why can't i add just a style
<skullAttack> sorry ax1s
<oohal> well, i like it, but it makes xrandr crash
<skullAttack> yeah i foudn that
<oohal> and the monitor section of the system settings crash
<oohal> oh well
<ax1s> i'm gonna drop ubuntu altogether because of theme management
<skullAttack> still very bleeding edge
<ax1s> and how they've fucked kcontrol up so badly
<ax1s> this is terrible
<skullAttack> you in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<oohal> kubuntu
<ax1s> kubuntu
<oohal> GNOME makes babies cry...
<ax1s> wow thankyou theme for changing my colours but not the style
<ax1s> like why did they go out of their way to remove the add style button
<ax1s> ??????
<ax1s> makes absolutely no sense
<skullAttack> go to system settings > appearence
<skullAttack> then click style (on the vertical bar on the left)
<ax1s> yah
<ax1s> i see some defaults
<ax1s> i don't see an add style button tho
<ax1s> i see configure
<NastX> <skullAttack> yeah, if you are familiar with it <- nope sry^^
<skahead> hello is there any command to refresh the usb mediums??
<skullAttack> yeah i think its a case of downloading a style and putting it into a folder
<skullAttack> 1 mo plz ax1s
<skullAttack> NastX - use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skullAttack> when it comes to monitor settings, dont choose the automatic, do it manually
<ax1s> omg
<ax1s> i can't add window decorations
<NastX> mhhh ok
<ax1s> or styles
<ax1s> WTF
<skullAttack> ax1s if you want a really pimping desktop - check out beryl
<ax1s> i want basic KDE functionality
<ax1s> not animated windows
<skullAttack> kk
<ax1s> lol
<ax1s> this is rediclour
<ax1s> rediculous
<skullAttack> ax1s if you go to kde-look.org and go to the forums
<skullAttack> there is bound to be a how to there
<ax1s> yeah
<ax1s> i'm there now
<ax1s> hahaha
<ax1s> i'm just a greedy mother
<ax1s> they have to be ./installable
<ax1s> Take note that styles come in source code or binary package forms. They are not KDE theme files.
<skullAttack> in ./installable ?
<aznpridechinese> i need help!
<ax1s> aznpridechinese STATE YOUR PROBLEM
<skullAttack> ax1s: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=9
<aznpridechinese> i'm trying to install beryl glx ontop of kde using the instructions on this site http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL, i'm getting stuck at downgrading beryl-core from 0.2.1 to 0.2.0, i update the sources.list but i gives me the error when i use synpatics once i start the downgrading process synaptics gives me this error
<aznpridechinese> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/pool/feisty/main/0.2.0/beryl-core_0.2.0~0beryl1_i386.deb
<aznpridechinese>   404 Not Found
<pag> !beryl | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aznpridechinese> i am already in that room but they don't talk!
<aznpridechinese> been in there for 2 hours and nobody has said a single word
<ax1s> aznprincess: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<ax1s> follow those guides
<aznpridechinese> does it matter that i'm using kubuntu?
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese
<skullAttack> no
<ax1s> not at all
<ax1s> s'all good
<skullAttack> do you have a Nvidia card or an ATI card?
<aznpridechinese> cool
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: nvidia or ati graphics card?
<ax1s> eh aznpride
<ax1s> ati or nvidia
<skullAttack> lol
<ax1s> good 2 go
<ax1s> and i have new styles
<ax1s> woot
<ax1s> now i gotta change my colours back tho
<ax1s> gonna save them this time
<ax1s> ahahahah
<ax1s> hi zhangkai
<zhangkai> hi
<zhangkai> axls
<skullAttack> heh nice one ax1s
<dev__> hi
<skullAttack> woot, just  foudn that the TAB button auto-complete thing works on nicks on Konversation :D
<ax1s> skullAttack: ha
<skullAttack> ax1s: did that URL help?
<danya> Can anyone helo !? .. I have been trying to install flash player 9
<danya> and when I finally knew how to do it by unpacking the tar.gz file I got the following error
<danya> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<danya>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<ax1s> hahaha
<ax1s> brootal 64 bit
<aznpridechinese> cool thanks whoever gave me that link it worked!
<aznpridechinese> beryl is finally installed and working!
<aznpridechinese> but now how do i change to different themes? or where can i download themes and install them?
<ax1s> danya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<soc> hi
<ax1s> aznpride: awesome .. sec
<rrichie> hi everyone
<soc> is there already a kubuntu build of kde 4 alpha 2?
<ax1s> aznpride: http://www.beryl-themes.org
<ax1s> soc: i'm curious myself
<rrichie> i have the same question of soc
<soc> kubuntu.com was quite fast in the past with such things ...
<ax1s> i thought kde4 was coming out with 7.04
<ax1s> :/
<TheInfinity> kde4 is at alpha2 release
<ax1s> found it
<soc> really?
<ax1s> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<soc> thats alpha 1
<TheInfinity> and alpha releases are NOT for productive systems
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: when you installed beryl, it should have also installed emerald theme mangager
<soc> i have enough non-productive systems :-)
<ax1s> theinfinity: anything other then LTS is good for production? heh
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: if you right click the red "beryl" stone in your taskbar (by the clock), click emerald theme manager
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: you can also change beryls settings by the beryl settings manager there
<TheInfinity> ax1s: of course - 7.04 for example is also for productive use
<amrush> skullAttack: when i do that the frames are invisible but functional
<TheInfinity> LTS has is aspect on server issues
<ax1s> TheInfinity: Yah well, most " " opensource softwares haven't ported to 7.04
<skullAttack> amrush: on the same beryl logo, right click and click reload window manager, and reload window decoratoer
<ax1s> TheInfinity:  besides, it's aptly named kde4base-dev
<skullAttack> if that doesnt work, press ctrl alt and backspace to reload KDE (that usually fixes it) - beryl is still not perfect
<amrush> skullAttack:tried and never worked
<ax1s> amrush: use control alt on the lefthand side of your keyboard
<skullAttack> amrush: make sure you save anything you have open as they will close
<ax1s> the first line of the kde4 page states;
<ax1s> KDE 4 Alpha 1
<ax1s> The first Alpha release of KDE 4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Feisty. These are intended for developers only.
<soc> ax1s: we are at alpha 2!
<aznpridechinese> i got the emerald themer on but how do i switch to the theme i want? all i can do is just select them
<TheInfinity> and it has almost no functions ;)
<TheInfinity> some ideas but just for playing around
<ax1s> yah nothing is official
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: you click it, and its applied. close the theme manager and ittl stay on the theme you selected!
<ax1s> oh they actually officially bumped the release date for 23/October
<jzilla> hello friends - i just installed the package ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install - upon logging into gnome, i have no title bars. what could be the problem?
<ax1s> jzilla: good question ;] 
<skullAttack> jzilla: sudo apt-get install gdm
<soc> ax1s: nothing official? http://dot.kde.org/1183569837/
<amrush> skullAttack .. still not working
<jzilla> skullAttack: gmd is already the newest version
<ax1s> soc: Yah, that's an alpha
<skullAttack> i trust you have restarted the system
<ax1s> soc: not even an official beta
<aznpridechinese> cool i didn't notice it before skull, so beryl is only for icons? how about the whole desktop themes like the way kde themer can do? how do i change it with beryl?
<jzilla> skullAttack: no, lol
<jzilla> brb
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: you change the window decorations with emerald theme manager
<amrush> yes i did
<soc> ax1s: yes it is an alpha ...
<skullAttack> you can use the kde themer for the colours of scroll bars, buttons and so on
<ax1s> october 23 sounds like an official beta release
<aznpridechinese> ok cool
<ax1s> i mean it is wiki, so who can trust it.. but ..   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4
<skullAttack> aznpridechinese: and to change desktop background, rick click your desktop - configure desktop ;)
<danya> hi again :D
<ax1s> mooshi mooshi
<danya> guys I'm having a problem with a beryl .. It has been working fine for a day or 2 and yesterday  it just stopped working ..i removed it and installed it again and still it's not working .. any suggestions ?
<spawn57> hajimemashte
<ax1s> danya: is your 3d working?
<jzilla> skullAttack: restart didnt restore title bars, any other ideas?
<ax1s> danya: glxinfo|grep direct
<skullAttack> jzilla - try removing ubuntu-desktop
<skullAttack> then try installing gdm
<skullAttack> i did the same for kde and it worked
<ax1s> i have a problem with that
<ax1s> had
<ax1s> when i installed kubuntu-desktop
<ax1s> i still had to select GDM as the default manager
<danya> how can I check ?
<ax1s> danya: glxinfo|grep direct
<jzilla> ill give it a shot
<ax1s> then select KDM as default session
<ax1s> after
<jzilla> im on a kubuntu install, and want to use gnome though
<aznpridechinese> why is my screen laggy?
<ax1s> dayna: glxinfo|grep direct  <-- should say something like direct rendering, yes / no
<ax1s> jzilla: reverse the steps.. when you re install ubuntu-desktop , select KDM as default manager
<ax1s> then at the login window, change it there
<jzilla> alright
<ax1s> w0rd
<jzilla> thanks folks
<ax1s>     * June 27, 2007: Alpha2
<ax1s> Alpha 2 is prepared and released after some initial testing. The incoming bugs will be reviewed for their severity. This release should be beta1 initially, but they decided to call it alpha2 instead because that fits the expectations of the public a little better considering what's in it. However after this release, a new Beta version will be released every month.
<danya>  glxinfo|grep direct
<danya> direct rendering: Yes
<ax1s> danya: brutal
<ax1s> danya: i mean that's good, but means more trouble shooting lol
<ax1s> danya: ati or nvidia
<danya> I'm not sure :P .. It's Intel :p
<soc> ax1s: there are already suse and osx builds, but no kubuntu builds
<ax1s> soc : of beta1 ? or alpha2 as it's called?
<spawn57> damn
<icecruncher> how can you get ridd of disk fragmentation on a ext3 hdd?
<ax1s> soc: ubuntu would just package it and make it an apt-get
<danya> I have installed it from this site http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Support_for_INTEL_cards
<spawn57> i wonder how fast people are going to port their apps to KDE4
<ax1s> danya: okay sec
<soc> yes there are builds for suse and kubuntu
<soc> and i wonder if there are debs for ubuntu
<soc> maybe un kubuntu.com
<soc> they were quite fast in the past with such packages ...
<soc> but i don't find anything
<ax1s> soc: i think suse and osx have made their own builds of the alpha2
<ax1s> soc: http://www.kde.org/download/
<ax1s> soc: shows there is only binaries for 4.0
<icecruncher> anybody?
<ax1s> icecrunch: is the ext3 system your OS filesystem?
<ax1s> danya: when you boot up, hit ESCAPE for grubs loader, and sected the prvious kernel
<ax1s> danya: see if that works
<soc> ax1s: it seems you don't understand what i say
<soc> http://www.kde.org/info/3.91.php
<ax1s>  oh at the bottom
<soc> on this page there a packages for suse and osx. understood?
<ax1s> i see now
<soc> and i wonder if there will be ubuntu packages added. ok?
<icecruncher> ax1s: yes, and fragmented from torrents
<skullAttack> you can run KDE on OSX?
<soc> ^yes?
<skullAttack> :D
<soc> at least the applications
<skullAttack> ah
<skullAttack> still cool
<ax1s> can you install the libraries to run any linux code?
<soc> not the desktop ...
<ax1s> can't* ?
<skullAttack> ya
<skullAttack> osx has X11 support
<ax1s> so you could compile everything yourself
<ax1s> but would be dependencey hell
<FireHazard17> os alreaady can run linux apps
<soc> or you just take the osx packages fro the bottom of the page
<ax1s> soc: svn build for kubuntu
<ax1s> soc: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<skullAttack> i was running GTK apps from my ubuntu biox on my mac via a ssh -X session :)
<soc> yes i know that
<danya> whats a grubs loader ?
<soc> i wanted to know if somebody knows when there will be ubuntu packages
<icecruncher> !grub | danya
<ubotu> danya: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ax1s> soc: so all the binaries are already availible in the repositories
<skullAttack> danya: it lets you choose what OS you load, and then what linux kernel you boot
<FireHazard17> and yes you would have to basically compile everything but the kernel it would be total hell
<soc> ax1s: and where?
<ax1s> soc: oh it's a compile how-to .. lame
<soc> even gutsy doesn't ahve them
<soc> *sigh*
<soc> you doesn't really read things to the end?
<FireHazard17> oh yeah for my question i dont want kde saving mysession aka what was running before my comp turned off  it would be usefull when working but on my home comp it is just annoying
<pavel__> hi
<ax1s> soc: never, i grab what I need and go
<ax1s> soc: I pillage google
<pavel__> Je tu njakej ech?
<FireHazard17> pavel__: hi
<FireHazard17> pavel__: no
<pavel__> koda
<soc> :-)
<pavel__> ?)
<ax1s> soc: looks like the debian developers are still making binaries for everything
<soc> mh
<ax1s> soc: kde4base ?
<ax1s> 518 mbytes
<ax1s> i'm downloading it now
<ax1s> ahahaha
<ax1s> f it
<soc> thats the source
<soc> i think
<soc> without looking at it
<ax1s> not if it's apt-get without -source in the name
<ax1s> it's apt get
<ax1s> installing kde4libs-data
<soc> you are apt-getting it?
<ax1s> yes
<soc> from where?
<ax1s> kde4base
<ax1s> universe
<FireHazard17> thanks for no help but i fixed it anywaay
<soc> what univers?
<ax1s> FireHazard17: we knew you could handle it ;] 
<ax1s> soc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/kde4base
<FireHazard17> :p
<FireHazard17> nice
<soc> ^universe, ax1s?
<ax1s> soc: the universe repositories
<soc> which ones?
<soc> even on gutsy i only have 3.90.1
<ax1s> soc: sudo apt-get install kde4base
<soc> yes these are the ones from alpha1
<soc> alpha1 was quite broken :-)
<ax1s> ahhh
<ax1s> guess we will have to build debs and host them
<ax1s> ;] 
<nikola__> hi
<nikola__> people
<icecruncher> hey
<nikola__> can somebody help me
<ax1s> grrr
<ax1s> just ask your question
<nikola__> ok
<nikola__> well
<ax1s> *barks
<ax1s> *bites
* FireHazard17 barks louder
<nikola__> i `m install kubuntu
* FireHazard17 bites harder
<ax1s> Ahahahaha
<nikola__> and i wont to install compiz fusion
<nikola__> and when i install compiz fusion
<nikola__> it` s not work
<nikola__> well
<nikola__> i have graphic card ati radeon 9600 pro
<FireHazard17> i cant get it working on my grandmothers computer either
<^futuro> ciao ragazzi
<icecruncher> !compiz | nikola__
<ubotu> nikola__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<^futuro> per ubuntu italia dove posso andare?
<FireHazard17> yeah that might help
<icecruncher> !it +| ^futuro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it + - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^futuro> plase for Ubuntu - Itay
<^futuro> ?
<icecruncher> !it | ^futuro
<ubotu> ^futuro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<icecruncher> :)
<ax1s> danya_: type /j danya_
<^futuro> thanks
<icecruncher> np
<FireHazard17> now that is a ubotu command i actually find usefull
<FireHazard17> usually ubotu is just annoying
<ax1s> danya_: Select the third one .. the one after the first Recovery
<icecruncher> lol
<ax1s> danya: it will say ubuntu ### .. option 2 ubuntu recovery
<ax1s> danya_: 3rd option might be mem test, if it is, select the next one
<ax1s> restarting x brb
<Contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<FireHazard17> hallo
<Contrast83> Could someone do me a favor and open getdeb.net in Konqueror and in Firefox and tell me if they see anything strange?
<FireHazard17> k
<icecruncher> Contrast83: their site is messed up, cant get anything myself
<FireHazard17> nope seems fine to me and thank you
<FireHazard17> just downloaded a package too
<icecruncher> FireHazard17: some of the links don't work
<Contrast83> Hmm... Thanks anyway
<ax1s> contrast: sup
<Contrast83> Strange. It shows up as like, months behind in Konqueror (already tried refreshing)
<Contrast83> Hey
<danya> i did what u asked me to do .. and beryl isn't working
<icecruncher> can anyone get pidgin at getdeb? me no works
<FireHazard17> oh maybbe diidnt look at any dates
<FireHazard17> k i will
<FireHazard17> 2.0.2 ok
<FireHazard17> ?
<icecruncher> yep
<FireHazard17> ok there are two packages pidgin and pidgin data ill send pidgin first
<nikola__> hey boyz
<icecruncher> FireHazard17: it's ok, firefox didn't cooperate with teh site. konq wrks
<FireHazard17> k
<icecruncher> life
<icecruncher> lol
* Contrast83 knocks self in the head
<Contrast83> icecruncher: Weird, I had the exact opposite problem. Heh
<icecruncher> Contrast83: lol, me get tons of php problems
<icecruncher> Contrast83: u?
<nikola__> do you seen eny open source for ati radeon 9600 pro on the web!?
<Contrast83> Yeah, same here, mainly when trying to download stuff (esp. debs)
<icecruncher> Contrast83: same here lol
<FireHazard17> you want it from me?
<FireHazard17> i didnt delete it yet
<nikola__> what/
<nikola__> ?
<FireHazard17> nikola__: not you
<nikola__> o
<nikola__> k
<sahin_h> Is Gusty+1 will be the next LTS verion of Kubuntu?
<Contrast83> Does anyone know of a good Linux gaming IRC channel?
<Contrast83> sahin_h: Nope
<ax1s> contrast: http://www.freshnet.org/wordpress/2007/05/05/pidgin-200-for-ubuntu-feisty/
<sahin_h> I just read it on the following url: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/kde-4-kubuntu-systemsettings-vs-kcontrol/
<sahin_h> This is why I'm wondering.
<msetim> Hi
<icecruncher> hey
<FireHazard17> msetim: hi
<ax1s> sahin: doubt it
<ax1s> lts is up to 2011
<nikola__> has anybody seen opet source for ati graphic card on web???PLEASE GIVE ME ANSWER!!!!
<Contrast83> sahin_h: Last I read, it's not LTS. Things could've changed since though
<ax1s> i doubt they will be announcing another LTS version till closer to that date
<Contrast83> nikola__: NO!!!!
<Contrast83> ;-)
<sahin_h> Ok. Let we see...
<nikola__> ohhhhhhhh
<nikola__> :(
<msetim> I want to install flash 9, however my kubuntu is 64 bits :-D Some suggestion?? I already try nspluginwrapper ;)
<nikola__> tnx
<icecruncher> !patience | nikola__
<ubotu> nikola__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Contrast83> nikola__: Are you just trying to get the source?
<FireHazard17> use 32bit
<nikola__> yeah
<Contrast83> Hang on...
<arekanderu> Hiya guys, could someone tell me how to do a "batfile" ? :P
<FireHazard17> a what?
<icecruncher> arekanderu: you mean *.bat?
<msetim> FireHazard17: I need 64 bits, because my ATI Radeon only have 3D acceleration on it :) The 32 bits have many issues with it...
<arekanderu> Yeah someting like that, but i know it aint .bat in linux
<FireHazard17> yeah you mean like a windowsscript?
<FireHazard17> oh a script you mean?
<arekanderu> yeah
<icecruncher> !bash | arekanderu
<ubotu> arekanderu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ax1s> danya_:
<ax1s> Edit:a simple "rm .beryl-managerrc" did the trick... 5 times Oo
<ax1s> There is something wrong with that file... it's not the config file, all my settings are working perfectly, what did I do wrong in order for that file to mess Beryl boot? huh... oh well... I guess I'll make a script to make that commang everytime I start a new session... (it works1).
<skullAttack> anyone here had any success with wine and source games?
<Contrast83> nikola__: Did you look on packages.ubuntu.com?
<nikola__> yes
<nikola__> nothing
<icecruncher> arekanderu: learn to use bash, code your own
<ax1s> danya_:  first paragraph on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2937519
<arekanderu> kthxbye :*
<ax1s> arekanderu: do you want to make a random script or startup script
<ax1s> meh
<icecruncher> lol
<FireHazard17> scripting is fun!
* icecruncher hollers
<FireHazard17> i made you mad?
* icecruncher hoots and asks if that is better
<Contrast83> nikola__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<icecruncher> ax1s: you said you where gonna compile?
<icecruncher> ax1s: the kd4
<FireHazard17> yes
<FireHazard17> yes it is
<icecruncher> FireHazard17; lol, 's indeed fun
<Contrast83> nikola__: You know the open-source ATI driver doesn't support 3D-acceleration on many cards, right?
<FireHazard17> many many cards
<FireHazard17> like all but 2
<FireHazard17> jk
<ax1s> icecruncher: yah i was joking, but i guess i could
<nikola__> jap
<FireHazard17> the two that are currently in novascotia
<ax1s> bbiab, hopefully with debs
<nikola__> on 9600 pro he support experimentaly 3D
<icecruncher> FireHazard17: well I've got like 4  :)
<icecruncher> FireHazard17: all old and unused though
<nikola__> I have problem with texture_from_pixmap!
<Contrast83> sahin_h: I'm just now reading that link you posted. It doesn't say Gutsy will be LTS, it says the release after it will.
<icecruncher> ok, anybody got any good guides on how to change boot splash and grub screen?
<FireHazard17> icecruncher: you are in novascotia?
<icecruncher> FireHazard17: thailand, lol
<FireHazard17> ok fine greenland i dont even think people can live there it is only frikken ice
<hirsivaja> hi, does anyone know how to make http:// -addresses in konsole clickable, i mean that they open in browser when i click them?
<sahin_h> Contrast83: Yep, I aksed the same. Maybe Gusty+1 will be the next LTS... Perhaps.
<JohnFlux> hirsivaja: check the settings?
<Contrast83> sahin_h: Ohh... My apologies, I misread your original question. Heh
<icecruncher> bye all, gonna boot to xfce :)
<sahin_h> Contrast83: No problem...
<hirsivaja> JohnFlux: could you be more specific?
<hirsivaja> i can't seem to find a setting that would enable such thing
<FireHazard17> neither i
<FireHazard17> im now compiling wine
<laomao> i'm a beginner,when i input compiz --replace in the terminal,it  tells me cann't active "dbus"
<mrEiger> hi! i was wondering how to enable openGL for propriate ati drivers
<mrEiger> tryed everything/ read mans/ nothing....
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys! Ehm, what do I search for in adept manager when i want to download drivers for ati radeon x300?
<arekanderu> !ati | nnoeonn
<ubotu> nnoeonn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrEiger> sudo aptget install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mrEiger> nnoeonn: sudo aptget install xorg-driver-fglrx
<nnoeonn> mreiger, you sure?
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, I would check in system settings first , the fglrx driver is there , you just have to choose and configure it... or you can go to the the ATI site search for drivers and DL and install their latest prprietary driver
<arekanderu> nnoeonn: hope that helps ya
<BluesKaj> err proprietary
<mrEiger> nnoeonn: i installed them, but as i said no OpenGL. by te way be careful with video driver because they can cause x server not to start
* fora voltou.
<ghaleb> Hi all, I want to define the wireless card in my laptop HP Pavilion. Intel Wireless. any help
<BluesKaj> mrEiger , this site helped me with 3D and DRI on my elcheapo onboard xpress200G : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty  .Now at least i can run Google Earth and other apps requiring DRI , where as previously I couldn't on feisty
<mrEiger> BluesKaj: thanks!!
<Darkrift> wow
<Darkrift> vmware kicks ***
<BluesKaj> ghaleb, run 'lspci' in the terminal , your card should be listed
<Darkrift> its syncing with my pda, and using only 350mb ram to do it
<Darkrift> mirc took 2.4g to run
<Darkrift> lol
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, what are you using it for?
<Darkrift> ram/virt ram
<Darkrift> activesync
<Darkrift> to sync with my pocket pc
<BluesKaj> linux won't ?
<Darkrift> nope
<Darkrift> linux sync programs suck
<Darkrift> i saw someone say oyu have a 30% chance of linux syncing with your device
<Darkrift> if you have wm5, you have 0% chance
<jturek> I have no sound in Kde
<BluesKaj> I can't get VMWare to install on my pc ...it fails
<jturek> but everything works fine in Gnome
<Darkrift> i instaled vmplayer
<jturek> what am I doing wrong?
<Darkrift> used the website in the !vmware help to create me a vmx
<Darkrift> then i installed xp on it
<nnoeonn> Hello everyone, I need some help
<BluesKaj> what does vmplayer do otherwise ?
<Darkrift> same as vmware workstation but it wont create a virt machine
<Darkrift> only run it
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, did you try to install fglrx drivers?
<nnoeonn> I f*cked up my computer the other day by installing right mark cpu utlity on windows, now it turns of every time i use 100% of the cpu... and i installed it on windows
<Darkrift> so you use the website to create it
<Darkrift> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mrEiger> nnoeonn: BluesKaj gave me a web page with man for x300 http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty. it can be helpful for u
<Darkrift> the easyvmx site creates it fro you
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj: No, my comp is totaly screwed so it shut of al by itself xD
<nnoeonn> and btw, sorry for my bad english :S
<Darkrift> ok, later all
<Darkrift> going to bed
<nnoeonn> c ya dark
<jturek> can anybody here help me with my kde sound?
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, try this tutorial...it will work for your x300 card : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<jturek> I do not get sound when using kde. (like watching youtube videos..etc.)
<jturek> but it works fine in Gnome
<jturek> the sound is @100%  and nothing is muted
<nnoeonn> Blues, got kubuntu, not ubuntu :S
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter nnoeonn , i use kubuntu too ...my card is a x200G
<FireHazard17> i got an nvidia 7600 gs thats alright right?
<niko__> hi to all!
<FireHazard17> hi again
<niko__> italian channel?
<FireHazard17> this isnt
<jturek> hi, anybody here know how to fix the lack of sound working in KDE
<jturek> but works fine in Gnome?
<BluesKaj> yeah FireHazard17, you should be ok
<niko__> i know!
<niko__> i'm not very new...
<FireHazard17> then what did you mean?
<mrEiger> jturek: what driver are u using?
<niko__> #ubuntu-it...
<BluesKaj> !it | niko__
<ubotu> niko__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FireHazard17> niko__:  what about it?
<niko__> i'm there...
<niko__> thenks to all :-)
<niko__> ops
<ghaleb> I want to use my wireless adapter . but its not working .. what should i do
<roshan> hi
<roshan> can anyone help me?
<Nyle> hi
<Nyle> I'm at work now
<Nyle> BluesKaj: hey man
<FireHazard17> gah yeah sure whats your problem
<roshan> i just installed kubuntu and my mouse has never worked..
<BluesKaj> hi Nyle
<roshan> not even during installation i tabbed it through
<FireHazard17> is it plugged in is it normal or wirelesS?
<roshan> normal
<roshan> serail mouse
<roshan> serial
<roshan> logitech
<roshan> 2 botton
<FireHazard17> that could be why seriel is out dated
<FireHazard17> try to at least get a ps2 if oyu can
<roshan> ah..
<FireHazard17> i myself have a normal usb
<roshan> can i configure it ot work on serial?
<FireHazard17> look online you may find a howto to get it working
<FireHazard17> i have no clue though
<roshan> i tried but not easy to do with mouse :P
<roshan> w/o mouse
<FireHazard17> :p
<FireHazard17> yeah i know
<roshan> oh well thanx dude
<Nyle> heh
<nnoeonn> .... now im getting pissed off (not by you guys, but by my comp........)
<Nyle> I am getting paid to do chat on irc
<Nyle> :D
<Nyle> I love my job
<nnoeonn> It keeps shutting off whenever the cpu is used 100%... :'(
<nnoeonn> Well then nyle, why dont you help me? :P
<roshan> amd64?
<nnoeonn> You mean me roshan? O.o
<roshan> Nyle how do get the xorgconfig to run?
<roshan> yeah..
<Nyle> I dunno
<Nyle> I just modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nyle> its easy
<roshan> lol
<roshan> not really..
<Nyle> its trivial rather
<Nyle> just read and ask about what you don't know
<roshan> i tried setting the dev to ttyS0 did not work
<Nyle> what does that mean? setting the dev
<roshan> in the xorg.conf
<Nyle> what are you trying to do
<Nyle> who needs help I'm confused
<roshan> usually its dev/mice right
<Nyle> /dev/input/mice
<roshan> yeah
<roshan> i set it to ttys0
<Nyle> why?
<roshan> lol no use
<roshan> serail port?
<Nyle> roshan means light
<Nyle> you indian?
<roshan> yeah
<Nyle> word man
<Nyle> me too
<Nyle> :)
<roshan> huh??
<roshan> from?
<Nyle> pakistan
<roshan> ah..
<nikola__> hi
<Nyle> hi
<roshan> yo
<roshan> lol
<nikola__> can anyone tell me how to install new driver for graphic card
<nikola__> ?
<Nyle> which card?
<nikola__> ati radeon 9600 pro
<nnoeonn> I need help with my computer, this is the info i got: a couple of days ago i had windows, i installed right mark cpu utility, after that my computer freezez and shuts off all the time, i've figured out that it seems to do that whenever i use the cpu 100%... I've tried to reinstall windows, and now linux, but i still got the problem
<FireHazard17> ati or nvidia or intel?
<nikola__> ati
<nnoeonn> !ati | kiola__
<ubotu> kiola__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikola__> i was downloaded driver
<nnoeonn> So can u help me nyle? :S
<nikola__> but i using kubuntu (linux) 2 days and i don`t know how to install
<nikola__> txn ubutu
<Nyle> nnoeonn: with?
<vzduch> nnoeonn: RAM issue perhaps, try Memtest, it's on the live CD as a boot option
<roshan> no need live cd for memtest
<nnoeonn> Nyle look up a couple of lines :P
<Nyle> it sounds like a cpu issue
<Nyle> it shuts down when its too hot
<vzduch> or that
<Nyle> if you shutdown under 100% load you should check your heatsink
<nnoeonn> the thing is that it aint hot
<Nyle> there are a few standard tests that we do here
<Nyle> at work
<Nyle> we use hirens or ultimate boot cd or some such
<Nyle> and mini PE
<Nyle> either get those or whatver you want
<nnoeonn> where do i get it
<Nyle> boot the cpu, test the memory, let at least 2 passes go through on your RAM
<Nyle> run memtest86+
<Nyle> etc.
<Nyle> and if your ram is good,boot with minipe or something, and stress test the cpu
<Nyle> if you go shutdown again on cpu 100% load
<Nyle> then its your cpu more than likely
<nnoeonn> would u please xplain that in plain english...
<Nyle> either the heatsink doesn't sit properly
<Nyle> or its loose or something
<Nyle> most bios shut the pc down when it reaches a threshold of 70C tops
<nnoeonn> hmmm..... w8 a sec
<Nyle> some do it at 65
<nnoeonn> that could beit
<nnoeonn> and thats the problem, it never gets hot, at all...
<Nyle> yeh
<nnoeonn> it shuts down way before that :S
<Nyle> the heatsink should be getting a bit warm
<Nyle> reseat it
<Nyle> make sure your thermal compound isn't too much
<Nyle> if you put too much paste on the cpu, there is hardly any heat xfer
<nnoeonn> Ill test that ^
<Nyle> only put a little bit
<nnoeonn> ^^*
<Nyle> join ##hardware for your other hw related questions
<nnoeonn> k thnx m8 :D:D
<Nyle> anytime
<Nyle> brb
<roshan> can anyone get my serial mouse to work?
<roshan> can anyone get my serial mouse to work?
<yotux> Is fiesty 64bit a good choice or should 64 bit user still fall back to i386?
<Nyle> roshan: pastebin your xorg.conf
<roshan> i am runnin 64 bit thumbs up
<roshan> y go back?
<umberleigh> hi. i'm having problems with firefox 2.0.0.4 after recently upgrading from dapper to fiesty. i'm using the version in the main repository with the flash, kaffeine and possibly java plugins. it's taking 2 or 3 attempts to load each page. it just gives me a 404 error the first time i try. all other internet apps seem to be working fine
<Nyle>   roshan> i set it to ttys0
<roshan> i tried
<Nyle> roshan: /dev/ttyS0
<yotux> was a former slackware users and was told 64bit is not mature quit yet that is why I was asking
<Nyle> capital S afaik
<umberleigh> oh, and it's the 64bit version
<roshan> yeahh!!
<Nyle> roshan: ls /dev/ttyS0
<roshan> it says in site xorg it works!] 
<roshan> yeah
<roshan> S0
<Nyle> roshan: also you might need to modify the protocol as well
<roshan> ok let me set it to microsoft since it is 2button
<umberleigh> yotux: aside from a couple of proprietry apps/plugin's only compliled for 32bit processors i haven't had any problems and have found workarounds otherwise
<Nyle> roshan:   roshan> i set it to ttys0
<Nyle> goddamit
<roshan> yeah
<roshan> lol
<Nyle> Option "Protocol" "microsoft"
<Nyle> wrong copy in my buffer
<roshan> yeah ok ill do tht
<Nyle> :)
<roshan> heh
<yotux> umberleigh: thanks
<Nyle> or just buy a new mouse
<roshan> yo get paud to do this?
<Nyle> me?
<roshan> paid*?
<Nyle> paid to do what?
<roshan> chat?
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Is it possible to use the GTK style widgets on only one program?
<Nyle> yeh
<Nyle> pretty much
<Nyle> my job is laid back
<Maxdamantus> And the KDE version for everything else?
<umberleigh> yotux: no probs
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: I'm not sure, try ~/.gtk something or other conf files
<Nyle> maybe you can do per app, I'm not sure and never heard of it before
<umberleigh> yotux: haven't noticed any obvious performance increase though, but then i haven't measured to find out for sure
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: either use switch2 or gtk2-engines-gtk-qt or for better control use xfce4-mcs-manager
<Maxdamantus> I just want the KDE style for everything except XChat (XChat only displays coloured tabs in normal GTK)
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: I use xfce4-mcs-manager & xfce-setting-show
<yotux> I am under taking a full remove of M$ vista from my notebook today
<Nyle> its a much beter control over gtk apps in kde
<yotux> Planning a re install of Fiesty kubuntu only
<roshan> i forgot the command for root command
<roshan> sudo?
<Nyle> yes
<roshan> ah thk yo
<Nyle> yup
<Maxdamantus> Nyle, I'll check that out.
<umberleigh> yotux: good luck. managed for about a year with linux only till i needed windows for gaming and making music
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: Im not sure if you can do that.  However check with #kde also
<Maxdamantus> Claims that it's already installed.
<roshan> how can i login directly as root?
<ryaren> HI
<Nyle> roshan: why?
<roshan> just askin
<Nyle> roshan: if you have to ask about sudo, and how to login as root, you probably shouldn't
<roshan> tired of typin pass
<Nyle> stick with sudo
<Maxdamantus> However, there is no "xfce4-mcs-manager" in any of the directories set in PATH
<ryaren> Somebody is using the nvtv??
<yotux> umberleigh:  Have access to a vmware server if need be.
<roshan> ah ok
<Maxdamantus> Oh. There is.
<Maxdamantus> Without the 4. :d
<Nyle> :)
<Nyle> after you intall this package, the binary is xfce-setting-show
<vzduch> roshan: you just implied that you were going to do things as root permanently.. bad idea! :)
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: I also prefer to use gtk2-engines-xfce
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: in those engines, I use xfce-kolors
<Maxdamantus> How do I configure it?
<Nyle> thats a very nice gtk theme and works under kde flawlessly
<FireHazard17> i did something in kde where i no longerehave to type passwords for sudo
<Maxdamantus> When I ran it, it just applied one of the XFCE GTK styles.
<FireHazard17> makes it more bearable
<Maxdamantus> Oh crap.
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: apt-get install xfce4-mcs-manager gtk2-engines-xfce && xfce-setting-show
<Maxdamantus> It applied the xfce mouse settings too.
<Maxdamantus> And I messed round with those, and stuffed it up.
<Nyle> just go through the xfcesetting window and change the gtk apps looks
<Maxdamantus> Then couldn't get it back to normal.
<Maxdamantus> Could you screenshot me the mouse settings?
<Nyle> what mouse settings?
<Maxdamantus> In XFCE
<Maxdamantus> Mine are stuffed up.
<Nyle> why are you asking about the mouse settings?
<Nyle> xfcesettingshow has nothing to do with it
<Maxdamantus> Because the xfce-mcs-manager applied the xfce mouse settings. :d
<Maxdamantus> Which I had messed up while trying out xfce
<Nyle> it can't afaik
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<Nyle> you have to install xfce4-mcs-plugins in order to be able to mess with mouse settings
<ryaren> Somebody is using the nvtv??
<Nyle> which you didn't install
<Nyle> so there is no way your mouse settings could be messed with afaik
<Maxdamantus> Why didn't I install it?
<Nyle> cuz I didn't tell you to
<ryaren> Somebody knows how can I configure the nvtv?
<Nyle> and becuase you don't need it
<Maxdamantus> I apt-get'd the xfce4 package ages ago. :d
<Maxdamantus> I have lots of WMs.. Xd
<ryaren> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: or just use gtk-theme-switch I think
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: or you can use gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Nyle> don't have to use xfce settings
<Maxdamantus> KDE, GNOME, Fluxbox, Blackbox, Enlightenment, Xfce, fvwm, xpde (useless)
<Nyle> but for me xfce engines under kde work better
<Maxdamantus> Well. I found the xfce settings I was looking for.
* genii sips a coffee
<Nyle> yeh
<Nyle> in xfce-setting-show you must click 'user interface'
<Nyle> that will allow you to change the gtk styles
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<Maxdamantus> It's not possible to apply one GTK theme to one application, and another to everything else?
<Nyle> not afaik
<Maxdamantus> Aw.. Firefox looks so cool with my KDE style buttons (Qt)
<Nyle> I use kwin baghira on everything
<Nyle> gtk+qt
<Maxdamantus> But XChat doesn't have coloured tree with Qt.
<Nyle> screw xchat man
<Nyle> irssi > *
<Nyle> :)
<Maxdamantus> Never!
<Nyle> heh
<Maxdamantus> "XChat: Connected to 5 networks and 17 channels"
<davidlone> df
<Maxdamantus> Try managing that with "/window x"
<Nyle> what?
<Nyle> I'm on 7 networks
<Maxdamantus> In IRSSI?
<Nyle> I've got at leat 4 windows on each network
<Nyle> yes in irssi
<Maxdamantus> Are you idling on most channels?
<Nyle> efnet, undernet, dalnet, freenode, rizon, qake, gamesurge
<Nyle> quake*
<Maxdamantus> Sounds like the sort of networks you idle on.
<Nyle> mostly yeh
<Nyle> but I chat in them too
<Maxdamantus> Idling with IRSSI is easy.
<Maxdamantus> With the once in a while chat.
<Nyle> xhat pisses me off
<Maxdamantus> Why?
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: irssi is very powerful
<Maxdamantus> I know.
<Nyle> xchat doesn't have half the features or irssi
<Nyle> of*
<fssssssssssh> does anyone know howto change the color (not the size) of the font of the windowbar at the bottom?
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/kde.jpg
<Maxdamantus> However, I don't want to switch between 17 channels (minimum) using that interface.
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/kde2.jpg
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/irssi.jpg
<Maxdamantus> Nyle, what does IRSSI have that XChat doesn't?
<Maxdamantus> Ew. Yuck colours in the first.
<Maxdamantus> And I want that screen res. :(
<Maxdamantus> Useless monitor..
<Maxdamantus> Nyle, what about them anyway?
<Maxdamantus> The KDE ones.
<BluesKaj> irssi will work on TTY prompt or terminal ...xchat ? you have to be kidding
<Nyle> what?
<Maxdamantus> The KDE pictures.
<Maxdamantus> What about them?
<Maxdamantus> And I know what XChat looks like. :d
<Maxdamantus> IRSSI*
<BluesKaj> konversation is best in kde
* Maxdamantus is going to come here on PSP (IRSSI + SSH)
<Maxdamantus> BluesKaj, no way.
<Nyle> kde pictures?
<Maxdamantus> [01:49:37]   <Nyle> Maxdamantus: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/kde.jpg
<Maxdamantus> [01:49:40]   <Nyle> Maxdamantus: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/kde2.jpg
<Daisuke_Ido> Maxdamantus: then what is?
<Daisuke_Ido> and don't say xchat, it's not a kde app.
<Nyle> Maxdamantus: what are you asking me?
<Nyle> I'm not even sure what you're askin me
<Maxdamantus> Daisuke_Ido, it still works in KDE though.
<Maxdamantus> I'm not giving up Firefox because it's GTK..
<Daisuke_Ido> Nyle: you put up those pictures, he wants to know why, pretty simple
<Nyle> oh
<Maxdamantus> I like the KDE desktop environment.
<Nyle> just to show him what irssi looks like
<Nyle> :)
<Maxdamantus> If I didn't, I'd use GNOME.
<Daisuke_Ido> Maxdamantus: but there's a difference.  xchat is fugly
<Maxdamantus> Daisuke_Ido, how so?
<Daisuke_Ido> look at it.
<Maxdamantus> Done.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's ugly, bulky, and hardly intuitive
<Nyle> http://laptop.letme.getmyip.com:8181/~stoned/screenshots/kde.mac.jpg
<Nyle> this is my current theme
<Nyle> kwin-baghira
<roshan> yo nyle
<Nyle> hi
<roshan> atlast my mouse works!!
<Nyle> :)
<roshan> life is so much better
<Nyle> i'm glad I could help
<roshan> yeah thx dude
<cs5> can anyone help me. I am using an ATI all-in-wonder 9600 video card and have managed to enable the drivers and opengl on my primary, but I cant get proper function out of my second monitor. Using a single multihead video coard with extension cables.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm definitely not saying that you shouldn't use xchat, you can use whatever you want, but for god's sake, don't paint xchat as the greatest irc client for kde, because it isn't.
<Nyle> cs5: use catalyst driver setup tool and make it into a Big Desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> cs5: that's easy to fix
<Daisuke_Ido> get rid of your ati card and get a real one
<cs5> Lmao
<roshan> lol
<roshan> i have a ati 9200 se:P
<Daisuke_Ido> ati+linux=heartbreak.
<cs5> ty Nyle, and it has functions i like
<cs5> yes true
<cs5> nvidia better with linux?
<CarinArr> nvidia+linux hasn't been much better since i upgraded to feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> Car
<CarinArr> ;)
<cs5> any distros that are more compatible?
<CarinArr> though i wouldn't give up my nvidia cards for ati's any time soon
<Daisuke_Ido> CarinArr: then something is wrong.
<Maxdamantus> Gar. IRSSI is failing on me.
<Maxdamantus> Keeps claiming it can't bind to my IP.
<Daisuke_Ido> but this is also why i prefer to stay about a generation behind on things like that
<Daisuke_Ido> gf 7600, rock solid
<CarinArr> Daisuke_Ido: never had any problems in th epast, since upgrading to feisty and trying to use nvidia-glx-new, first restricted-modules seemed not to actually have nvidia, so i had to completely purge them, reboot, reinstall and things now work-ish
<CarinArr> with random xserver lockups i never had before
<roshan> is it ok if i play mp3 from my fat32?
<CarinArr> using 512MB gf go 7600
<roshan> how mych does it cost? 7600?
<CarinArr> mine's a laptop card so it comes built in
<roshan> ah
<CarinArr> no idea about graphics card prices in general now
<roshan> is it ok if i play mp3 from my fat32?
<CarinArr> roshan: i've kept music and stuff on fat32 before without any problems
<Maxdamantus> roshan, no.
<Maxdamantus> yes*
<CarinArr> heh
<Maxdamantus> fat32 ftl
<roshan> y no?
<Maxdamantus> ext3 > fat32
<Maxdamantus> roshan, you can.
<CarinArr> yes, but some people don't have a choice if they want to access stuff from windows
<Maxdamantus> When you mount a file system, it becomes part of the root filesystem.
<roshan> i know i can but it puts these access rights i have probs in windows
<Maxdamantus> So programs don't care if it's on fat32, ext3, whatever.
<Maxdamantus> There's just a wrapper around it.
<Maxdamantus> CarinArr, google for ext2fs
<Maxdamantus> Or something.
<Maxdamantus> ext driver for win32
<CarinArr> er?
<CarinArr> oh
<Maxdamantus> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Maxdamantus> It runs fluently.
<Maxdamantus> And doesn't have the restrictions of fat32
<CarinArr> i don't have any fat32 drives myself
<Maxdamantus> Neither.
<Maxdamantus> I don't have Windows.
<CarinArr> didn't know about ext working in windows though
<Maxdamantus> Open source :)
<CarinArr> no vista support yet by the looks of it
<CarinArr> not that that's a great surprise
<CarinArr> heh
<SlimeyPete> ext works well in windows
<grul> is there an easy way to write to ntfs-partitions under ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<grul> oh :)
<grul> thanks
* CarinArr ponders the amount of hassle it would involve to purge the packaged nvidia stuff and install the drivers from nvidia instead, without losing her wireless card
<roshan> how do i mount my hd0
<Maxdamantus> roshan, what kernel?
<Maxdamantus> Not kernel.
<Maxdamantus> Version should I say?
<Maxdamantus> Meh. Just go "fdisk -l"
<roshan> kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> And find the one you want to mount.
<Maxdamantus> Then tell me.
<roshan> hda1
<roshan> fdisk shows nothin
<roshan> lol
<Maxdamantus> Need to be root.
<Maxdamantus> But anyway, to mount it, do something like this:
<Maxdamantus> sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<roshan> hda6
<roshan> okie thx
<genii> Maxdamantus: I think after the && you will need sudo again
<Maxdamantus> If it tells you you need to specify the fs type, change the mount to mount -t fat or something
<Maxdamantus> genii, no you don't.
<roshan> i need to work more on linux :P
<Maxdamantus> Well, not with the default .bashrc in Ubuntu
<Maxdamantus> Or Kubuntu.
<genii> Maxdamantus: Ah, OK :)
<genii> May need user option in fstab if it will be for regular users etc
<roshan> lol it says hda6 exits
<roshan> but cant mount it
<Maxdamantus> What does it return?
<roshan> mount: can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cs5> i get the same when i try to mount my windows partition.
<cs5> from kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> roshan, you missed the mount parameter then.
<Maxdamantus> What sort of fs is it?
<roshan> fat32
<cs5> and windows doesnt even see my ext3 partition
<cs5> ntfs
<Maxdamantus> sudo mount /dev/hda6 -t vfat /mnt/hda6
<Maxdamantus> Try that.
<anasse> salut a tt le monde
<roshan> u need speals apps to see ext3 fs in windows
<Maxdamantus> cs5,
<cs5> ty
<cs5> yes max
<Maxdamantus> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<cs5> ty
<anasse> si qlq 1 peu m'aider sur le config de mon sagem fast 800
<Maxdamantus> That lets you mount ext3 in Windows.
<CarinArr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<roshan> ah dont wat does -t do?
<anasse> oki
<cs5> nice. I have wanted to store and have access from both, good start
<genii> roshan -t lets mount know what type of filesystem if not native ext type
<roshan> ah nice thx..
<roshan> how do u know so much oh god of linux?
<Maxdamantus> Experience.
<roshan> ah..
<roshan> how old are u max?
<hero> Maxdamantus: can you teach me how to pick up chicks? "man girls" didn't work :*(
<roshan> how come kaffine cant play dvd?
<SlimeyPete> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Maxdamantus> You need some pickup lines.
<SlimeyPete> you needs decss, roshan
<SlimeyPete> it's illegal i the states so it isn't installed by default
<Maxdamantus> Such as "Do you sleep on your stomach? .... Can I?"
<Maxdamantus> roshan, 15.
<Maxdamantus> And I'm not a God of Linux.
<SlimeyPete> roshan: goes without saying that I'm not recommending you install it if you're a yank - The Man has decreed that you're not allowed and who am I to argue ;)
<Maxdamantus> Linus Travolds is. :)
<roshan> oh man im older than u bahhhhh
<hero> there is only one god of linux!
<SlimeyPete> Torvalds? ;p
<llutz> Maxdamantus: you mean John Travolta
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: hero this is a discussion for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Maxdamantus> llutz, no.
<Maxdamantus> He's the scientologist from Pulp Fiction.
<roshan> lol travolta?
<Maxdamantus> Which was a good movie.
<llutz> Maxdamantus: then it is Linus Torvalds
<hero> Admiral_Chicago: i said one thing.
<rux> it seems removing xeyes is a bad idea
<rux> removes anything kde related too :(
<rux> sorta
<cs5> ty smileypete
<cs5> i will try it
<cs5> I am in Canada so its all good
<cs5> ;)
<nnoeonn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hero> Admiral_Chicago: is there a kde program like gnucash? personal finance, that is.
<vzduch> KMyMoney?
<hero> it must not be that great of a program if you're ending that with a question mark
<icecruncher> hero: Kmymoney
<vzduch> I haven't used either of these, so I can't tell
<icecruncher> hero: kmymoney is quite simmilar, bit nicer interface
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, Kmymoney
<vzduch> I basically know that these 2 programs exist, that's about it
<cs5> is there a way to read my ntfs with kubuntu, if only in read only so as i can access files on my windows partition, ie, music, video, etc.
<hero> icecruncher: thank you.
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: mount the partition
<vzduch> cs5: read access is in there by default
<Admiral_Chicago> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<icecruncher> hero: your welcome
<cs5> cant mount it, or rather it will mount but still wont read it
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: you'll need to set the option as umask=0777
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: is it mounted via fstab?
<cs5> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: paste the contents at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cs5> oh now i get a mount error.
<cs5> lol
<cs5> cant find
<Admiral_Chicago> /etc/fstab
<cs5> yes it isnt mounted anymore, 1 moment
<roshan> lol i cant play mp3s
<vzduch> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roshan> oh nice
<junior_> nice
<cs5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28803/
<genii> cs5 Your ntfs partition is not listed there. Do you know which it is?
<cs5> hda1
<cs5> not there
<cs5> it is in media though
<roshan> will i get shot in the back is i go back to windows?
<danya_> Hi everyone.. I've download a superkaramba tar.gz theme .. and while installing it I got the following error when configuring : configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<danya_> and is there any easier ways to download themes !
<vzduch> roshan: yes :D
<CarinArr> danya_: err.. how are you trying to install it?
<genii> cs5 Add line: /dev/hda1        /media/<dirname>   ntfs user,auto     0       0           to fstab  where dirname is a directory you make , then you can do mount -a
<danya_> umm by the terminal ... from the install txt that came with the package :D
<danya_> I'm this close to go back to windows :(
<vzduch> CarinArr, danya_: looks like './configure && make && make install'.. in that case --> sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<jhutchins_lt> danya_: bet you didn't use sudo
<jhutchins_lt> danya_: We really don't care if you want to go back to Windows, but we'll be glad to help with kubuntu.
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: no need to use sudo untill 'make install'
* CarinArr hasn't once had a superkaramba theme that needed compiling..
<dr_willis> CarinArr,  i dont recall any either.
<dr_willis> but ive only toyed with superkaramba
<ryaren> hi!
<CarinArr> i run a few themes
* vzduch was never able to figure out how to use SuperKaramba
<danya_> so I should only add sudo aptitude install build essential ??
<cs5> says i cant save it
<ryaren> Somebody an help me to configure my tv-out???
<dr_willis> Thing about all these desknets/karamba/eyecandy things..  is you realize that most all of them are useless. :)
<cs5> lol, damn my noobieness is showing isnt it?
<CarinArr> i like weather ones.. or did until we hit english summer
<dr_willis> info build-essential
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<genii> cs5 Everyone was a newbie once
<vzduch> cs5: can't save what?
<dr_willis> danya_,  the package name is 'build-essential'
<cs5> fstab with the changes
<CarinArr> and i'm using monitors for different things when i'm working
<dr_willis> When i was a newbie - i was learning on the C64
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: What are you using to edit it?
<cs5> i just put it right into fstab and went to file>save
<dr_willis> cs5,  you did run the e4ditor with root permissions?
<vzduch> cs5: edit w/ sudo, otherwise there's no way of saving it, as it's on a directory only root has write access to
<genii> cs5 It may not let you save, it depends if you opened the file with sudo privelege
<dr_willis> 'when doing somthing system wide - one must aquire root permissions. some how'
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<genii> cs5 To edit in sudo mode, use kdesu kate
<roshan> vzduch: hey u have a licence for tht?
<genii> cs5 then open the file that way
<vzduch> roshan: I personally don't kill anyone
<CarinArr> how weird
<roshan> ah so ur a godfather
<vzduch> but you asked a dumb question, so you got a dumb answer *hrhr*
<CarinArr> glxinfo: Error: unable to open display (null)
<roshan> hehe
<roshan> ok guys cya..
<roshan> thx a lot
* CarinArr wonders what's up with that
<dr_willis> CarinArr,  what command did you use?
<roshan> may the noobs be answered
<CarinArr> oh lol.
* CarinArr blushes and sits in a corner
<CarinArr> didn't realise that was my remote terminal
<vzduch> o0
<dr_willis> 0_o :)
<CarinArr> just one of em days
<dr_willis> I tend to set up different color terminals for my remotes
<CarinArr> i should do really
<genii> dr_willis: Good idea. Like red screen for root gui
<dr_willis> genii,  BINGO!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> make some alias's 'rootterm' 'fileserverterm' and so forth that pop up xterms with different colors
<cs5> kate wont even see fstab to open it
<ryaren> Somebody an help me to configure my tv-out???
<ryaren> c
<genii> cs5 Try: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<genii> work calls, brb
<dario> hi all i need help
<cs5> that worked
<dr_willis> ryaren,  and whats the video card?
<CarinArr> dario: what's up?
<dario> i'm trying to install a program
<draguin> Somebody is french here O_o ?
<ryaren> dr_willis: Nvidia Geforce 4 ti4200
<vzduch> !fr | draguin
<ubotu> draguin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dario> i have correctly done .configure
<draguin> Thnaks ^^
<dario> ./configure
<CarinArr> dario: okay...
<dario> but when i do sudo make
<dario> i get an error
<cs5> it saved too genii
<CarinArr> dario: is it more than one line?
<CarinArr> !pastebin | dario
<ubotu> dario: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cs5> i still get error when i try to mount but its different now
<dr_willis> ryaren,  http://pastebin.ca/605892   My xorg config file. with TV out + DVI output for my setup.
<cs5> no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<dario> yes
<dario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28807/
<dario> carin
<dario> are you here?
<genii> cs5 OK: kdesu kate /etc/fstab    again, then go to the end of the new line and hit enter twice. then resave
<dr_willis> ryaren,  nvidia-xconfig  -A      ( for info on nvidia's Xorg tweaker tool)  I beliuve i just used nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<CarinArr> dario: you're missing a headerfile..
<dr_willis> ryaren,  BACKUP your existing xorg.conf file
<vzduch> dario: what is that anyway?
<ryaren> okay
<CarinArr> dario: seconding vzduch's question.. what are you trying to compile?
<ryaren> i try
<dario> it was kaffeine-sc-plugin
<vzduch> which is good for what?
<dario> it still is
<cs5> folder doesnt exist....lol. Makes sense since i pointed at a nonexistent folder.lol
<cs5> ty though. I think I am getting this a bit.
<dario> it is a plugin for kaffeine to view dvb using card
<CarinArr> dario: basically, the compiler is saying that the file included (asm/unaligned.h) doesn't exist..
<ryaren> dr_willis: maybe is it enough if I take this command? nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<genii> cs5 :) Yes make sure to do   sudo mkdir /media/<somename>   that is the same as the fstab entry of course
<cs5> TY genii
* CarinArr isn't sure what else to say
<dario> and what should i do
<genii> cs5 np Tho I need to go do some work stuff again for a minute or 2. brb again
<dr_willis> ryaren,  you need to be root. (use sudo) and i belive thats about ALL i did on this box to get the tv going.
<CarinArr> dario: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286679
<cs5> awesome, got it, ty so much
<dr_willis> ryaren,  if you want JUST the tv going.. :) you can just hook up a tv. unhook the monitor.. and reboot.
<dr_willis> ryaren,  at least with my cards they default to the tv out if no monitor hooked up
<ryaren> dr_willis: no i want to go both of them
<CarinArr> dario: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CarinArr> then try to compile again
<dario> ok i try
<ryaren> dr_willis: it doesn't work... :( I rebooted the X and nothing happened on my TV..
<cs5> genii, i am going over to my windows for a moment, i will return also, ty again for your help.
<dario> it says that i already have the latest version
<ryaren> dr_willis: where can I see some kind of log file about the X?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about making the elevator at work run on Linux
<CarinArr> dario: try sudo apt-get install libuclibc-dev
<CarinArr> then try make again
<CarinArr> not that i can see why that would be required.. but it's the only package containing asm/unaligned.h;)
<dario> ehhehe
<dario> i'm try ./configure first
<dr_willis> ryaren,  /var/log/ somewhere
<dario> same error
<BluesKaj> genii that would be good , then amarok could play good music in the elevator , not that muzak crap :)
<CarinArr> dario: didn't particularly expect that to work
<danya_> ok now i have another problem im getting this error error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
* dr_willis Jamms to Kenny G.
<dr_willis> install the needed X developer files.
<exaro> just changed to ubuntu and i must say i love it :-)
<dr_willis> and no i dont know their names. :) i tend to just search for 'dev' and start installing things that look close.
<CarinArr> dario: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<CarinArr> possibly
<danya_> how do I do that ? ..
<exaro> been exploring it for the last 2 hours playing around and so on.. fun fun :-D
<ryaren> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28808/plain/ It tells only one device connected...
<dr_willis> danya_,  fire up the pakcage manager you like to use..  :)   xserver-xorg-dev   might be what you need.
<dario> same
<CarinArr> dario: have you redone ./configure?
<dr_willis> ryaren,  interesting.  Could try my sample xorg.conf file. but thats for my nvidia 6800 card.
<lebies> hi folks, i'm having trouble getting fglrx drivers running, after turfing Ubuntu and installing Kubuntu. Anyone know of a comprehensive decent howto to get my drivers properly loaded, then beryl thereafter, pls?
<dario> not this time
<CarinArr> dario: then try that first
<dr_willis> lebies,  id have to susggest avoiding Beryl with ati stuff.. at this time.
<genii> BluesKaj: Actually i was thinking of making a controller for it. right now it is a manually operated elevator. But a linux brain as the switching device would be interesting :) Also music in there would be nice LOL
<ryaren> dr_willis: What sort of TV do u have? I have an old one with 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions and 50hz...
<jhutchins_lt> !beryl | lebies
<ubotu> lebies: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dario> it didn't work
<dr_willis> lebies,  about all ive done - is install kubuntu, installed that 'restricted-manager' tool, and ran it. :)
<CarinArr> dario: same error message?
<jhutchins_lt> lebies: Beryl has merged back into compiz, but it will take a while for that to percolate down to our level.
<dr_willis> ryaren,  just a normal tv with svideo in.
<lebies> hmm, had it running well in Ubuntu !
<dario> yes
<dario> :/
<jhutchins_lt> lebies: Sorry, that factoid used to point to a howto.
<lebies> damn!
<dr_willis> ryaren,  if i sent higher res to it. my video card converts it down i do belive.
<ryaren> dr_willis: Can u paste you config file again? I wasted it
<CarinArr> dario: okay. sometimes you need to actually give ./configure the actual path to your x dev files.
<dr_willis> ryaren,  http://pastebin.ca/605892   My xorg config file. with TV out + DVI output for my setup.
* CarinArr weeps
<CarinArr> it's painful enough to fix your own compilation problems, never mind others
<CarinArr> lol
<lebies> dr_willis: tks, i'll give it a whirl
<dr_willis> CarinArr,  heh.. could see what hes compiling and try to compile it yourself.
<CarinArr> i could
<dario> lol
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<jhutchins_lt> lebies: Check http://beryl-project.org and http://www.opencompositing.org/
<CarinArr> shh
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<CarinArr> dario: do you have a link to what you're trying to compile and i'll give it a shot
<lebies> jhutchins_lt: tks, will do as well
<dario> hum you want the file?
<hero> ok, the only problem with kmymoney is that it tells me i'm in debt.
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys
<CarinArr> dario: rather a link to where you downloaded the file from if possible
<CarinArr> lol hero
<wsjunior> hehe
<BluesKaj> genii, actually a manually operated elevator is by far safer than a processor driven type ...I've had experience with both at my workplace and you don't to be in a processor controlled elevator during a t-storm or a power failure  :(
<BluesKaj> don't want to be
<dr_willis> uoq s,ndo 
<dr_willis> :)
<nnoeonn> BluesKaj, I've tried to get my vide drovers to work, but nothing happens :S
<vzduch> wtf?
<BluesKaj> well fix it , dr_willis
<llutz> dr_willis: headstand!
<dario> http://dvb-upload.com/index.php?action=download&pid=112021
<dr_willis> su
* dr_willis rotates his monitor.
<vzduch> dr_willis: how do you do that? o0
<genii> BluesKaj: This is true :) But I have to operate the thing and it drives me nust, ppl ring to go 1 floor up or down, etc etc
<dr_willis> vzduch,  no idea.   Heh- honestly.
<genii> nust=nuts
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, have you rebooted since installing the drivers ?
<dr_willis> Someone did it the other day. I just cut/pasted it to a file.
<vzduch> o0
<nnoeonn> Yeha i have
<nnoeonn> Yeah*
<CarinArr> dario, righto, give me a sec
<nnoeonn> I got a readeon x300 card
<dario> ok
<nnoeonn> I've installed the drivers i can find on adept manager
<nnoeonn> but they wont work properly
<dr_willis> some of the newer ati cards are a bit flakey with the fglrx drivers
<dr_willis> my x200 in my laptop. works.. but crashes often.
<nnoeonn> dr_willis: wich one should i use then?
<dr_willis> ati drivers are slower. but more reliable.
<dr_willis> 'ati' vs 'fglrx'
<CarinArr> dario: when you run ./configure does it find Qt okay?
<nnoeonn> just want to watch dvd's and shit like that :S:S
<dario> yes configure works
<dario> and it says at the end run make now
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  ati driver should be fast enough for that.. try it and see
<CarinArr> okay, just checking;)
<nnoeonn> Ati drivers, i install them through adapt manager, right dr_willis?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  i just used the 'restricted-manager' tool
<nnoeonn> i use kubuntu, so where the heck is the "restricted-manager" tool? xD
<dr_willis> install it
<nnoeonn> where? O.o
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<nnoeonn> I'm kind of a noob
<dr_willis> with the package manager..
<GrueTamer> nnoeonn: in the konsole, do "sudo aptitude install restricted-manager"
<nnoeonn> already installing it ;) but thnx anyway ^
<ryaren> dr_willis: Nothing happens :(
<genii> afk a bit
<GrueTamer> k
<CarinArr> dario: on phone..
<dario> ok
<markgreene> Hey everyone. I am running the SIP Client Twinkle and I would like to record the audio that is coming out of my speakers. What's the best way to go about this?
<danya_> dr_willis I have installed that package and still cant find the X includes
<vzduch> markgreene: tried KRecord?
<BluesKaj> markgreene,where the audio is getting into your soundcard is where you should setup an app to record
<dr_willis> danya_,  as i said earlier - i tend to search/install anything that even LOOKS close.. :)
<gdiebel> what command triggers an acpi suspend?
<markgreene> vzduch: No I have not tried that. I will now thank you
<dr_willis> danya_,  search for  'dev' and see aht has X in it :) and start installing.
<markgreene> BluesKaj: I don't understand the explanation
<danya_> okay :) .. thank u guys I've only been using ubuntu for a couple of days now
<BluesKaj> what source are you using , then setup an record app like krecord to record the audio from that source
<markgreene> vzduch: When I launch Krec and then try to dial out with my SIP Client - The SIP Client tells me that it no londer has access to /dev/dsp. I am assuming because KRec has taken control
<llutz> gdiebel: suspend-to-disk: sudo echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<vzduch> looks like your SIP client uses OSS for sound
<nnoeonn> doing the "binarydriverhowto" now, seems to be working... but it's made for ubuntu, not kubuntu, does that have any effect? :S
<jhutchins_lt> nnoeonn: Not really.
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  nope.
<dr_willis> only the documention is a bit different
<nnoeonn> Then, what should i do ? xD
<markgreene> vzduch: Yes it does, but I can set it to ALSA. Should I do that?
<dr_willis> some day perhaps gnome and kde will join loveing hands and get their acts totether. :)
<vzduch> dunno if using a sound server alleviates the problem, I tend to turn sound servers off
<nnoeonn> srry, misunderstood xD
<jhutchins_lt> nnoeonn: Ubuntu just uses the gnome desktop and defaults to some different apps.
<nnoeonn> :P
<ryaren> Sby can help me in nvtv???
<dr_willis> kedit, gedit,     kterminal, gterminal,  ksudo, gsudo. (NAh! cant do that!)
<genii> dr_willis: I agree entirely
<jthomas> good day!  can anyone tell me how to launch my home computer's Gaim via SSH?  I don't want to run it here, I just want to start it from here so that it is running at home.
<dr_willis> jthomas,  then what display is it to show up on?
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: Ahem, that's kdesu, not ksudo.
<jthomas> :0
<karol_> could anyone help me? i have hsdpa modem (ppp0). Firefox works fine but Konqueror doesn't seem to be working. It can't find google or any other page.
<genii> jthomas just issue: sudo gaim -d
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  as i was pointing out - it SHOULD be :) heh...
<vzduch> dr_willis: it's all about diversity.. :)    besides, KDE was already up & running when Gnome was still freakin' alpha
<jthomas> genii: why sudo ?
<dr_willis> Divestiy in nameing! yes! thats what we need!
<genii> jthomas This will detach it from the console so it runs after the terminal is closed
<jhutchins_lt> KDE being derived from CDE.
<ubuntu_> hey
<FireHazard17> dont know much about ssh but would you just run "gaim" when you ssh in?
<jthomas> genii: won't it start as root though?
<nnoeonn> well guys, gotta go for an hour or so, but ill finish this up later ;)
<dr_willis> I rember the old days of xterm, xwhatever, xspiffytool
<danya_> dr_willis: I'm not actually sure what to install ..
<genii> jthomas: Well, if you are logged as same username which the machine is uding by default may not need sudo then
<jhutchins_lt> FireHazard17: Suppose you could.  You might need -X on the command line if it's not configured for X forwarding.
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: as to the idea behind it, yes.. but it was coded from scratch as CDE is/was non-open-source
<CarinArr> dario: how did you get past the unaligned.h problem?
<dr_willis> danya_,  me either.. search for -dev' and see what looks right, and install in a shotgunn fashiin is what i do. :) I DO have a 500gb hd however.
<jhutchins_lt> FireHazard17: I run stuff like kmail, korganizer, and pan from my desktop so that I don't have to try to sync different copies of the data.
<genii> jthomas: There are many lectures to be given about running as root user by default
<dario> i didn't past it
<jthomas> genii: so 'gaim -d' will attach it to my regular home desktop, so that my girlfriend will see it running?
<dr_willis> !info xlibs-devv
<ubotu> Package xlibs-devv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info xlibs-dev
<dario> i need help with it
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<danya_> dr_willis: I only have a 100gb hd :P
<dr_willis> !info x-dev
<ubotu> x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.10-1 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nnoeonn> "only"
<markgreene> vzduch: I don't understand what you mean by the sound server
<FireHazard17> i only have 160
<jthomas> genii: i am not running as root, anywhere.  i am ssh'ed in as my normal user.
<CarinArr> dario: didn't you said you "had another problem now"
<CarinArr> ?
<ryaren> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dario> no
<ryaren> !info nvtv
<dr_willis> danya_,   thats plenty.  Unless of course ya got 158gb of Porn.
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-5 (feisty), package size 266 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<FireHazard17> but it has to share between windows and linux
<jhutchins_lt> danya_: Kubuntu will run just fine on a 10-20G drive.
<genii> jthomas An additional switch or 2 may be needed to attach it to the proper X session. but there I would need to go google it or so on
<FireHazard17> dr\
<FireHazard17> oops
<dr_willis> danya_,  xorg-dev looks good also!@
<danya_> lol willis :p
<FireHazard17> dr_willis: i do
<vzduch> markgreene: sound servers (in theory) allocate resources to applications so that you can use more than one app to play/record sound on the same device
<genii> jthomas dr_willis may remember offhand faster than I how to specify what X session to latch onto
<jthomas> genii: thats what i need to know, how to run it and attach it to the proper display.  is it an ssh thing?  a gaim-specific thing?? or...?
<dr_willis> !find telepathy
<ubotu> Found: galago-telepathy-feed, gossip-telepathy, libqttelepathyclient-dev, libqttelepathyclient0, libqttelepathycommon-dev (and 19 others)
<FireHazard17> vzduch: arent that what mixers do?
<Nyle> dr_willis: what up
<genii> jthomas not ssh or gaim thing. more of how X itself runs
<gdiebel> llutz: if I do that will /etc/acpi/suspend.d be used?
<jthomas> dr_willis: any suggestions for starting an app and having it attach to the logged in user at display :0 ?
<markgreene> vzduch: So how should I go about making KRecord and Twinkle (the SIP client) play nice?
<llutz> gdiebel: no
<Nyle> dr_willis: the ubuntu netinst is available on the archive.ubuntu.com but its not documented anywhere
<vzduch> FireHazard17, markgreene at the same time, that is
<Nyle> dr_willis: I finally found it
<dr_willis> jthomas,  you would have to use the xhost+ stuff, to get permissions to do so. export the DISPLAY properly, then run the app
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: So you want to launch it remotely, but have it display on the machine you're connecting to, not the machine you're actually on?
<gdiebel> llutz: so what is the proper way in ubuntu?
<vzduch> markgreene: but you can try to go ALSA
<cs5> genii, can you help again, I have mounted the partition, but I am no longer sure it is my NTFS volume as I still cannot access or modify. I even checked in windows and it doesn't show the new folder that I made. I made one in windows physically and am still unable to access it
<dr_willis> jthomas,  easier to 'ssh -X thebox' and rin the app. :) a bit slower.. but safer
<llutz> gdiebel: i don't know, suspend never worked here so i gave it up :(
<markgreene> vzduch: I just did and get the same results. Both programs cannot use the resource at the same time
<jthomas> dr_willis: but i don't want to forward X to my current display; I want to start it here and have it run at home.
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: Generally that doesn't work, but I'm sure you could figure out how to make it work.
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: The thing is you not only need to attach it to the correct display (:0), you need xauth to allow you to access that display.
<dario> today linux wants to give me problems today
<jthomas> jhutchins_lt: really?  its a network operating system, this is one of its benefits!  i am logged in as the same user so i should have access, no?  i have root access if needed..
<genii> cs5 OK but you will need some patience
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/xauth.html
<dr_willis> jthomas,  problem will be getting the permissions to do so. (the xhost ) part.
<cs5> np, i am full of it. I have lots of time too, so no rush, ty
<dr_willis> jthomas,  or ssh over, run vncserver, and run it inside the vncsession :)
<vzduch> markgreene: gotta be an issue w/ your SIP client.. I just tried playing music on the same device w/ Audacious _and_ amaroK.. works fine
<jthomas> dr_willis and jhutchins_lt: thanks for the assistance so far!  i'll check that link...
<genii> cs5 As i understand, you only wish to access the files on the ntfs drive from linux, and not write to the drive from there, yes?
<CarinArr> dario: hang on, might have fixed it
<cs5> Yes. writing would be a bonus but at this point reading is fine.
<dario> ho
<dario> really?
<dario> what was the problem?
<markgreene> vzduch: must be
<genii> cs5 Ok. So the directory which you cannot access in windows is some folder you made from inside windows, not some folder you made from linux, yes?
<cs5> yes, i tried to make it in linux first, and when it wasn't showing in windows, i made one there.
<cs5> same name
<CarinArr> dario: great.. solved the unaligned.h problem only to uncover about a million others
<dario> lol
<genii> cs5 So when you are in linux, you can view the ntfs files on /dev/hda1 or it just says that the drive is mounted but then you cannot view any files?
<vzduch> cs5: can you make a screenshot of you partitioning scheme? (from qtparted, e.g.)
<dario> tell me ho to solve unaligned.h
<dr_willis> !find unaligned
<dr_willis> !find unaligned.h
<ubotu> Package/file unaligned does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> File unaligned.h found in asterisk-dev, libaal-dev, libuclibc-dev, linux-headers-2.6.20-15, xen-doc-2.6.16 (and 2 others)
<cs5> i will try , yes. Genii. It is mounted but i am not able to enter it.
<dr_willis> there we go.
<kury> Hey kubuntu guys... I have a friend that I have recently got setup with kubuntu but he has just emailed me saying he's got the GUI all hosed up...    what command can he run to restart X or whatever the default login manager is with kubuntu.. (kdm?)
<dr_willis> depends on how he hosed it..
<genii> work, afk
<CarinArr> dario: you can install linux-source and copy the unaligned.h from asm-yourkerneltype into /usr/include
<nnoeonn> ok, i've installed restricted-manager, how do i start it? xD
<dr_willis>  kdm is the login manager, but if ne messed up the x configuration, restarting KDM wont fix anything
<CarinArr> it's ugly though
<kury> dr_willis, sounds like he just need to create a new/unscrewed xorg.conf..
<CarinArr> and it doesn't make it compile
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  type the command in the shell.. give ya 1 guess what the command name is... :)
<lebies> hey dr_willis, tks for tip, that was the best 1-liner i've had in long time :) !
<jhutchins_lt> kury: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will kill the current session and restart kdm.
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  hint type res<tab>
<jhutchins_lt> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cs5> Genii, How do you do that exactly. Sry but I am lost at qtparted
<nnoeonn> O.o
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  :)
<nnoeonn> ...xD
<nnoeonn> You're teasing me :(
<kury> dr_willis, I have him all setup to create a new xorg.conf... but I'm not sure how to restart kdm from the command line
<lebies> almost too damned easy, after grovelling around and re-installing a few times
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Forget qtparted, in a console do sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> Bzzzzz too late....  ~$ restricted-manager
<dr_willis> heh heh.
<dario> where is asm-mykernelttype?
<dr_willis> do not pass g0. do not collect $200 :)
<Minataku> Heya genii, dr_willis :3
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: that'd work as well
<nnoeonn> should be something like ./restricted-manager
<jhutchins_lt> kury: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ubuntu_> does anyone have problem with 7.10's networking? i installed newest packages yesterday and networking doesnt work anymore
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  ./would be for things in the current dir.
<jhutchins_lt> !not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cs5> k. gonna pastebin
<jhutchins_lt> !doesn't work
<vzduch> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu+1 for questions on Gutsy
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nnoeonn> should be something like ./restricted-manager, right dr_willis?
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  since you instralled a program.. its in the normal PATH. no need for ./
<kury> jhutchins, really??  I thought that was a gentoo init setup?
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  makes sence eh?
<CarinArr> dario: you have to install linux-source, untar it, find the folder called asm-generic (if you have a generic kernel), copy the unaligned.h into /usr/include/asm
<dr_willis>   ./mylocalprogram
<nnoeonn> kinda :P
<dr_willis> systemwideprogram
<dr_willis> Kids these days! :) dont make me rant about my Vic-20!
<cs5> http://www.pastebin.ca/605955
<kury> dr_willis, jhutchins Thanks guys...
<ryaren> Do you know a useful guida to NVTV?
<dr_willis> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !info ntvt
<ubotu> Package ntvt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info nvtv
<nnoeonn> dr_willis, it says i dont need any drivers ?! :S
<CarinArr> dario: i think i'd give up on this to be honest.. compilation is very iffy, and there's no guarantees it will actually work once compiled (if you get it to compile)
<nnoeonn> (so yes i got it open xD)
<CarinArr> dario: can you not contact the author?
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-5 (feisty), package size 266 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dario> no i can't :/
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,   you clicked on its icon.. and theres no 'fglrx/or whatever' options to check?
<ryaren> nothin :(
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  i do belive you need to do a 'kdesu restricted-drivers'
<dr_willis> Perhaps ? let me chedk
<nnoeonn> no i didnt click on its icon, i typed sudo restricted-manager, dr_willis
<dr_willis> that worked. :)
<BluesKaj> ryaren, http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<dr_willis> i ran restricted manager. and it shows my nvidia , and ndas drivers here.
<vzduch> cs5: try mounting manually --> sudo mount -t ntfs -o defaults /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 (make sure /media/hda1 exists)
<nnoeonn> dr_willis: "your hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers"
<dr_willis> gnome/kde have a applet/button that can show/make a shortcut to that tool.. thats what im thinking of.
<vzduch> then ls -l /media/hda1
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  interesting.. whats you rhardware again?
<cs5> mount point does not exist
<CarinArr> dario: what is this plugin for again?
<nnoeonn> I got a ibm lenevo r52 with a radeon x300 card :P
<vzduch> cs5: then create it --> sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<dr_willis> could be it dosent see/know the fglrx drivers support that card..
<dr_willis> but onb my x200m based laptop. it  installed them for it.
<nnoeonn> ...
<nnoeonn> :(
<cs5> goodexist
<dr_willis> but you may be as well off. just using the normal 'ati' drivers
<BluesKaj> dr_willis,the x300 is supported by the fglrx driver
<cs5> then tried mounting again and got a responce thats different
<vzduch> what response?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  x200 is also.. but the thing is flakey. :)
<cs5> udo mount -t ntfs -o defaults /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<cs5> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<cs5> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/LinuxMedia
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj, i can't get it to work :S
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  of course this dfosent say why the restricted-manager isent seeing that.
<BluesKaj> mine's a x200G , it runs fine
<vzduch> cs5: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<CarinArr> right i need to go shop
<CarinArr> see you all later
<vzduch> then repeat the above
<cs5> ah because it was mounted in fstab?
<vzduch> I guess so
<cs5> no output is good, yes?
<nnoeonn> So, blueskaj and dr_willis, what should i do :S
<dr_willis> fstab dosent really do the mounting. :) it defines what gets mounted/where.
<vzduch> exactly
<BluesKaj> but of course i installed the modded and patched version from this tutorial , which a lot of ppl have trouble with , dunno why  : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<vzduch> cs5: now ls -l /media/hda1 <-- pastebin the output
<nnoeonn> I installed some "3d accelerator" from adept manager.... :S
<BluesKaj> trouble with installing , not the driver
<nnoeonn> The driver was installed, but it doesnt work :S:S
<cs5> no output
<BluesKaj> do 'fgl_glxgears' in the terminal, nnoeonn
<vzduch> then it's the wrong partition..
<nnoeonn> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<nnoeonn> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nnoeonn> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<nnoeonn>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<nnoeonn>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<nnoeonn>   Serial number of failed request:  30
<nnoeonn>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<nnoeonn> Srry for the spam
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,   not sure.  'restricted-manager' shows my ati x200m card on my laptop.
<nnoeonn> My wnt even start
<cs5> it says in conquerer that could not enter /media/hda1
<cs5> but the properties are right now
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  your X is working however at this time?
<nnoeonn> just getting a error message telling me i dont need any restricted drivers
<nnoeonn> yeah
<vzduch> or does anyone know if you _need_ to mount NTFS volumes w/ a charset indicated in the options?
<nnoeonn> it's working just fine
<cs5> is it because the other stuff is in fstab now?
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  try a  #--->       grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf     see what driver its using.
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  should be a 'ati' or 'fglrx' line in the output
<vzduch> cs5: if you unmount and remount to a different path the fstab has no say about it any more :)
<cs5> ok
<nnoeonn> srry for the spam now:
<nnoeonn>  Driver          "kbd"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "mouse"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "synaptics"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "wacom"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "wacom"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "wacom"
<nnoeonn>         Driver          "fglrx"
<vzduch> even if you mount to the same path.. it takes whatever mount options were last used, so in this case those you entered manually
<dr_willis> just need the relevant line
<dr_willis> NOT the whole thing
<vzduch> !pastebin | nnoeonn
<ubotu> nnoeonn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> Note  it says fglrx.. you ARE using the fglrx drivers then.
<jthomas> dr_willis and jhutchins_lt: thanks for the link on xauth but it was waaay over my head.  i am looking for specific HowTo or commands, not an abstract writeup on a concept that I don't yet use or know...  anyways i guess i can live without starting apps remotely for now.  thanks again.
<nnoeonn> aah, sry :S
<cs5> Genii if that is not the dev for that frive is there a way i can find out what it really is?
<dr_willis> jthomas,  thats why vnc is handy,
<nnoeonn> brb, gonna test ine thing
<jthomas> dr_willis: yes vnc is another problem that i've never solved in 5 years of linux.
<dr_willis> jthomas,  its rather simple what you wan tto do.. BUT not save to be just allowing xauth restrictions to be removed.
<dr_willis> jthomas,  i find the 'vnc4server' program to be the best of the bunch.   most ofthe others dont set up the right defaults for my needs
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, alt+f2 , type this' kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf '..copy and paste to pastebin so we can look at your whole file.
<dr_willis> jthomas,  and i have to edit their configs to work how iu want them to
<BluesKaj> !pasterbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasterbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> cs5: according to the output of your fdisk it should be the right partition.. no idea as to why it won't work
<dr_willis> i startedusing vnc 5+ yrs ago when it first came out. :) its been tweeked/ and twiddled with so much. its a bit of a mess
<jthomas> dr_willis: every time i try it maybe lets me into my KDE but never as the session that is logged in at home
<Jacob90> how do i uninstall an application from the terminal or konsole?
<jhutchins_lt> tightvnc works well for me, but I've mostly used it for remote windows desktops.  Now that rdesktop supports XP's internal protocol, I don't even do that much. Oh, one nt4 server...
<cs5> oh
<nnoeonn> kk, blueskaj
<cs5> alright, well ty for trying genii
<jthomas> dr_willis: but often enough its just a graphical X Shell but no KDE proper
<vzduch> cs5: and no, I am not genii ;)
<jhutchins_lt> jthomas: I believe the trick is to start it from within the session.
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  i tend to use vnc locally, for 'hidden' desktops that are running just icewm+ktorrent, and so forth.
<cs5> lol
<dr_willis> jhutchins,  that way they stay going even after I log off. :)
<cs5> sry vzduch
<Jacob90> how do i uninstall an application from the terminal or konsole?
<cs5> ty
<jthomas> jhutchins_lt: yes that would be another issue that I asked about already today -- starting an app and attaching it to a running session.
<Jacob90> anybody?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: I just use ssh + screen.
<dr_willis> Jacob90,  read up on 'apt-get' cmmand and its ussage
<nnoeonn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28811/
<dr_willis>  Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jthomas> ok i gotta work, see yas!
<Jacob90> alright thanks
<dr_willis> too often - i find vncserver setup to do what i DONT want. :)
<dr_willis> i want it to read the users .vnc/xstartup and rin whats  in there. :) not give me a fancy kdm login.
<cs5> does anyone else have an ntfs and ext3 partitions that has succesfully mounted and used the ntfs from linux
<dr_willis> Yes. all the time.
<nnoeonn> dr_willis, reading it?
<dr_willis> with the proper fstab entry - its easy cs5
<cs5> can you help me?
<danya_> what's a Qt ? headers and libraries ?
<dr_willis> # /dev/hda1
<dr_willis> UUID=0C4CF0DF4CF0C50C /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dr_willis> is my exampkle fstab entry.
<vzduch> I have NTFS mounted read/write.. but no freakin' idea what the heck is going on w/ your partition
<cs5> i have gotten some done with the kind help of genii, but I am still not able to access it even after mounting it
<dr_willis> there  documention all over for this.
<dr_willis> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfsprogs, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0 (and 4 others)
<cs5> i hear you, this is nuts.
<dr_willis> !find ntfs-config
<ubotu> Found: ntfs-config
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Ok, do you want to walk through it again?
<dr_willis> !Info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<cs5> sure. everytime just helps me learn more.
<dr_willis> about all ive done on my new machines. is run that 'ntfs-config' tool
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Nyle> man I just got this pc in for a repair
<nnoeonn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28811/
<cs5> !info: event not found
<dr_willis> It pays to learn the fundamentals. :)   if 'how do i edit a file' is somthing you are going to ask... well..
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Oh, and sudo mount
<Nyle> insane infections of virii spyware adware
<dr_willis> !info is a BOT command. :)
<ubotu> Package is does not exist in feisty
<Nyle> its crazy
<vzduch> # /dev/hda1
<vzduch> UUID=60684C8E684C653E /media/winxp    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=de_DE.utf8       0       0
<vzduch> works fine for me
<dr_willis> In the fstab entry -->   /dev/hda1  /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dr_willis> the umask= and gid, are the IMPORTANT options. :)
<dr_willis> not sure where that gid came from however.
<vzduch> dr_willis: in how far? mine works fine w/o umask
<llutz> dr_willis: gid46=plugdev = for removable media
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, copy and paste this at the bottom of your xorg.conf file : http://www.pastebin.ca/605977
<dr_willis> vzduch,  read the lines and how they differ. ntfs, vs ntfs-3g perhaps
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, then save it
<cs5> i have to register first jhutchins_it
<vzduch> dr_willis: might be
<dr_willis> AFTER - ntfs-config i got ------>   /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<dr_willis> so yep . seems to be a ntfs vs ntfs-3g diffeance
<dr_willis> Interesting
<cs5> http://www.pastebin.ca/605981
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj, ill restart now, brb
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Ok, now the output of mount, and your fstab.
<dr_willis> and now after disabling the ntfs-writing with ntfs-config i get yet a 3rd fstab entry! :)
<dr_willis> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 1
<vzduch> o0
<dr_willis> vzduch,  thats... interesting eh...
<vzduch> the umask looks like making it read-only
<dr_willis> Yep. thats what i checked in  the ntfs-config
<vzduch> even though that shouldn't be necessary w/ ntfs, because it can't write anyway
<dr_willis> vzduch,  right.. it was  umask=007   befor.
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj and dr_willis, You are gods. I now give you permission to bribe about you knowledge :D
<dr_willis> I made backups of my fstab. :)
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  what happened now?
<vzduch> dr_willis: which basically means no access for user and group but full access for everybody else
<llutz> vzduch: wrong
<cs5> http://www.pastebin.ca/605987
<llutz> vzduch: umask shows a mask not permissions
<dr_willis> I think a slightly better done 'ntfs-config' tool would be handy.
<cs5> me too
<cs5> lol
<nnoeonn> Dr_willies: well it works ^^
<nnoeonn> dr_willis*
<dr_willis> ntfs-config works.. but id like to be able to select which partitions to allow. :) and slightly clearer on whats going on.
<cs5> i am sure it does if you know more, it is just difficult for us noob's
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  you were uising fglrx befor.. it should of been working befor.
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: You can not access /media/hda1?
<cs5> no
<nnoeonn> well it kinda works, but it's slow as hell
<jhutchins_lt> tail /var/log/messages, see if it says anything interesting.
<cs5> could not enter folder /media/hda1
<dr_willis> nnoeonn,  whats slow? i really couldent tell the differance with ati vs fglrx on the 'desktop' on my laptop
<nnoeonn> when i watch a .avi file its lagging my ass off :S
<cs5> messed eh?
<dr_willis> high-res porn? :)
<nnoeonn> haha naa
<dr_willis> could also be a avi/codec/player issue...
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Did you set it up with ntfs-config?
<nnoeonn> stargate atlantis :S
<nnoeonn> xD
<dr_willis> I tend to just use the pc's to convert videos for me to watch on my GP2x
<jhutchins_lt> (Actually, I have an idea here...)
<cs5> no with konsole and kate
<cs5> i had help, or i wouldnt have got that much
<cs5> ;)
<dr_willis> heh.. this is when it pays to learn the fundamentals..    and realize that theres a dozen ways to do somthing in linux.. with a dozen different 'variants'
<nnoeonn> :P
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: THere's a chance you need to install it, but let's try this: sudo ls /media/hda1/
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: (Just tell me what it says, no need for a pastebin)
<dr_willis> grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<cs5> it gives a list of files inside windows
<dr_willis> Might be handy also...
<dr_willis> so its Mounted then. :)
<cs5> yes
<nnoeonn> brb
<dr_willis> thats step 1
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Mounted, ready, accessible, you just need to add user access.
<nnoeonn> gonna take a smoke
<cs5> ok
<cs5> Lol
<Ryaren> Do you know a useful guide to NVTV?
<dr_willis> I dont even know what NVTV is... :)
<cs5> any help there jhutchins_it
<dr_willis> cs5,   You want read and write access to the device for all users?
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Your options should be  rw,users,noauto,fmask=111,dmask=000
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Um, except change noauto to auto
<dr_willis> is 'rw' doable with the normal ntfs?
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Change the fstab, unmount & mount the partition, you should be good to go.
<dr_willis> bbl ya all.
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: I think the ntfs driver is the ntfs driver - does ntfs-config install a different one?
<cs5> so should look like this? /dev/hda1        /media/   ntfs rw,users,noauto,fmask=111,dmask=000     0       0
<cs5> but with auto right?
<jhutchins_lt> cs5: Right.
<cs5> ty
<jhutchins_lt> The Powers That Be have decided that devices should by default be mounted with root only access - which is dumb.
<zerozero> I want to run a CLI command every hour, is this a job for cron or the at command?  Or is there a better tool?
<cs5> Brilliant, Perfect, ty
<cs5> works like a dream
<MarcC> zerozero: tried kalarm?
<zerozero> MarcC: no Ihave not, I'm in messwith with kcron as we speak
<cs5> Thanks a million jhutchins_it
<cs5> to everyone that is helpful here really, I appreciate the support
<cs5> so can i follow the same steps to mount remote drives on my lan?
<MarcC> zerozero: kalarm seems like it might be a little new-user oriented, but it's still powerful, so give it a try if you don't like kcron
<zerozero> installing it now
<Nyle> oh man
<zerozero> kalarm works nicely as well
<zerozero> thanks
<MarcC> np
<hero> is there a ghost program for *nix?
<MarcC> hero: check this out - http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<hero> thank you.
<MarcC> and btw it looks like it's included here:
<MarcC> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, so fglrx works ok then? I was away for a bit ... phone call etc
<cs5> anyone have an idea on why i cant play music. it adds it to playlist starts to play it and skips to playlist finished
<MarcC> is the music on the network, or local?
<Ryaren_> Anyone can help me to configure twinview?
<cs5> local, it is on a ntfs volume on this machine.
<MarcC> which player?
<Ryaren> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cs5> amarok and kaffine
<cs5> kaffeine*
<cs5> both do the same thing
<MarcC> are they both set to use the same playback engine? it might be the engine
<MarcC> try VLC and see if the music plays
<Nyle> twinview kinda sucks
<cs5> possible, i am not sure how to check.
<BluesKaj> whynot copy to your linux music files ...trying to play files off ntfs partition is not gonna work
<Nyle> I have two 19" flats, each capable of 1600x1200@75Hz.  When I run dualhead with xinerama, I get 75Hz 3200x1200.  If I use nvidia twinview, I get 51Hz 3200x1200
<Nyle> twinview drops the refresh rate like a biznatch
<cs5> it will not?
<MarcC> sure it'll work
<cs5> i will try to transfer them now.
<cs5> lol, now you guys have me confused
<cs5> lol
<MarcC> has always worked fine for me
<MarcC> sudo apt-get install vlc, then start vlc and play one of the files
<Nyle> kaffeine and amarok use xine
<MarcC> see if it plays so we know if it's an engine problem
<cs5> trying it now
<cs5> couldnt find package
<BluesKaj> MarcC, VLC will play files off the windows partition ?
<Ryaren> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MarcC> BluesKaj: sure?
<MarcC> cs5: open synaptic and do a search for vlc
<MarcC> can't remember if it's wxvlc or something like that
<RivaeAerya> How can i make konqueror lose all it's history when i close it? i mean, once i close the browser, it must erase all history
<MarcC> I've played files off of NTFS all the time in both RO and RW modes
<BluesKaj> hmm, din't know that MarcC , i would have left my music files on windoze, but no matter ...ntfs is gone anyway
<MarcC> but I guess if you screwed up the partition mounting scheme somehow, that could be problematic :)
<MarcC> BluesKaj: it's better that way (gone) ;)
<RivaeAerya> anyone know?
<genii> cs5: Sorry for being away so long, i was urgently required for some time here at work
<BluesKaj> never even tried it , i just assumed it wouldn't work ...of course i use amarok
<cs5> np genii
<genii> cs5 Did you get assistance?
<Hreno> is kubuntu different from ubuntu just in KDE? so if I install KDE I have kubuntu basicly?
<cs5> i got help and i am on the partition, just trying to figure out why i cant play music from it
<MarcC> somebody is working on making the VLC engine usable for Amarok, IIRC
<wonko_> hello all! i seem to have almost finished upgrading from dapper to feisty. only thing is, the wlan0 device is now missing... do i need the ndiswrapper thingy for a rtl8180l pccard?
<genii> Hreno The kubuntu-desktop package installs an kubuntu specific set of applications as a suite.
<cs5> i have no synaptic i dont think, Kubuntu seems to be all k(Something)
<Hreno> okay, thanks
<RivaeAerya> How can i make konqueror lose all it's history when i close it? i mean, once i close the browser, it must erase all history
<MarcC> cs5: open Amarok prefs and see if you can change the engine from Xine to something else
<k3ks> hi everyone, i got a big problem
<MarcC> it's in there under "Engine"
<BluesKaj> cs5, synaptic is agnome pkg manager , but you can install it on kde np
<genii> Hreno: If you just install KDE alone, then you will need to install all the specific applications which comes automatically from installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<k3ks> my partition where /home lays is about 170GB big
<k3ks> but konquere shows only 59GB
<cs5> xine is my only engine in the list
<MarcC> cs5: sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<MarcC> try that
<k3ks> also the "System Settings" of kde
<cs5> k
<k3ks> but gparted shows it correctly
<cs5> no package
<MarcC> ?!
<cs5> lol
<k3ks> and says that about 160Gb is in use
<MarcC> how about xmms?
<MarcC> try xmms
<MarcC> sudo apt-get install xmms
<BluesKaj> cs5 have you installed kubuntu-desktop or just kde?
<cs5> its installing xmms
<wonko_> anyone know how i can get my wlan0 device back after dist-upgrade?
<cs5> just the default
<MarcC> k, when xmms is installed, open it up and play one of those files from NTFS-land
<cs5> kde
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> oops
<MarcC> oh oh cs5; you should install kubuntu-desktop
<cs5> different disks?
<MarcC> ah ah ah
<cs5> or can i do it from my present instal?
<MarcC> you're using the CD repositories?
<cs5> dvd
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MarcC> nowwwww it makes sense
<wonko_> BluesKaj: so ndiswrapper is what i should look into?
<cs5> dvd live with instal options
<cs5> installed with ext3 and swap[
<cs5> dual with xp
<Arthea> Hi ...again i still have troubles accessing my ntfs partitions: they are mounted and the fstab has this "media/lab1 (auto in blue) auto,users,rw,auto,user,sync,atime,dev,noexec,suid 1,1
<vzduch> btw, as to XMMS or rather its successors: I have some self-built Audacious binaries (Audacious 1.3.2, Audacious-Plugins 1.3.5).. I could repackage them according to *buntu standards and someone could host them if someone would be able and willing to assist me w/ that :)
<MarcC> cs5 - run adept manager and change the repos to network repos using the Adept menu
<Arthea> so why i still don't have permission to access them ?? -_-
<MarcC> (I think that's right)
<BluesKaj> wonko_, yes some pkges change their defaults after upgrades
<Hreno> when does next version of Kubuntu comes out?
<cs5> just trying the xmms
<cs5> 1 moment plz
* MarcC taps his fingers ;)
<k3ks> has anyone a clue about my problem?
<k3ks> or knows what to search in google on this problam?
<Ryaren> Somebody knows the nvtv????
<hero> MarcC: so partimage isn't really like ghost in the traditional sense. sounds like you'd be better off using dd maybe
<cs5> well it is playing as i can see the progress and sound output, but I cant hear it so i am going fiddling with settings again
<MarcC> hero: ok, I haven't used it
<hero> heh
<hero> alright :D
<MarcC> cs5: sound card make/model?
<hero> maybe i'll just use ghost then, i guess
<cs5> creative live 5.1
<wonko_> k3ks: are you accessing home over the network or local mount?
<k3ks> local
<nnoeonn> What does this mean?: modinfo: could not open fglrx: No such device
<cs5> maybe different channel trying other plugs in card
<MarcC> cs5: can you get other sounds to play, like in games/browser pages?
<cs5> i had them working yes
<BluesKaj> k3ks,I think what you're seeing in konqueror is how much of the partition is in use , not what is free
<cs5> i am not sure now I havent heard a sound all day
<MarcC> cs5: my audigy requires a digital I/O switch be turned off in the mixer, otherwise it won't play a thing - and that switch gets enabled by default sometimes
<cs5> ah
<MarcC> so check the mixer
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj: What does this mean "modinfo: could not open fglrx: No such device"?
<cs5> it is on my digital out
<cs5> xmms works nice
<MarcC> you have sound now?
<nnoeonn> i'm getting ite when i try to start restricted-manager
<cs5> yes
<Ryaren> Somebody knows the nvtv????
<cs5> nice sound too, ty
<k3ks> BluesKaj: but he says that 88% are in use
<christian_> Hola
<MarcC> cs5: might as well try amarok or kaffeine now to see if they work
<cs5> ok
<k3ks> BluesKaj: and i can't copy files because theres no space
<cs5> Nope they skip the playlist still
<cs5> wierd, ill try to move some and see if they will play them
<wonko_> k3ks: what does df say?
<BluesKaj> cs5 , make sure your alsa and kmix have no mutes
<k3ks> df?
<MarcC> cs5: interesting :D
<k3ks> ah
<k3ks> k
<k3ks> mom
<wonko_> open konsole and type 'df -h'
<wonko_> heh :)
<cs5> it still wont play them even when i copy to the ext3 partition
<k3ks> 90% in use
<k3ks> 52GB out of 60GB
<wonko_> that is quite odd, so konqueror and df say different things
<cs5> very interesting, what does xmms do different than amarok and keffeine?
<wonko_> and your partition is certainly 100 something bin in the partition manager
<MarcC> cs5: but XMMS works...can you check XMMS prefs (right click) and see what playback engine it's using?
<nnoeonn> k3ks what about swap? O.o
<k3ks> gparted says its 173.83 GB big
<wonko_> can you please also check that with cfdisk?
<k3ks> and 165.84 Gb are in use
<k3ks> what should be with swap?
<cs5> alsa 1.2.10 output plug-in
<cs5> libalsa.so
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, did you run 'fgl_glxgears' in the console ?
<nnoeonn> think so, one moment
<k3ks> cfdisk and what?
<MarcC> cs5: can you go into Amarok prefs now, then to "Engine" and see which output plugin is selected? If "Autodetect," set to ALSA
<nnoeonn> works just fine
<cs5> it is auto, i will change
<wonko_> in konsole type cfdisk /dev/hda
<wonko_> just to confirm the partition size
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, are you getting a 6sided rotating  cube wirh 3gears running on each face ?
<k3ks> Cannot open disk drive
<MarcC> cs5: you might also need to change your repositories to the network and upgrade your system libraries
<cs5> nope still skips it all
<k3ks> do i have to umount it?
<wonko_> no
<nnoeonn> blueskaj: yupp
<Ryaren> PLSSSSSSSS somebody help me to configure TV-out I'm reallly stuck :(:(:(:(
<nnoeonn> and i get 250 fps...
<wonko_> as root?
<MarcC> cs5: can you play any of the radio stations within Amarok?
<cs5> marcc . i will try
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, what were you trying to do when you received the rror message ?
<vzduch> cs5: if it's a codec issue, amaroK should tell you w/ a pop-up
<k3ks> size186,64 GB
<BluesKaj> error
<nnoeonn> open restricted manager
<wonko_> lol
<nnoeonn> but i dont get it.. if that test works fine, why doesn't everything else work? :S:S
<ObelixBur> can someone send me video codecs for MPG, AVI, etc?
<k3ks> that's anyoing, i cannot use over 50% of my hard drive
<BluesKaj> restricted manager , why /
* MarcC plays some more Sensible Golf
<ObelixBur> I have Kubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<vzduch> !codecs | ObelixBur
<ubotu> ObelixBur: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nnoeonn> I dunno xD
<nnoeonn> somethings wrong :S
<wonko_> so both qtparted and konqueror agree that you have 8 gig left?
<ObelixBur> Thx, as you may notice, I'm a newbie to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok , do you have google earth installed , nnoeonn
<ObelixBur> I had OpenSuse
<k3ks> yes
<wonko_> k3ks: btw, what filesystem?
<cs5> connects to http server 0% then nothing
<k3ks> ext3
<wonko_> maybe you should fsck
<k3ks> may that be dangerouse? ^^
<cs5> marcc . how do i change to the repositories
<wonko_> hehe
<wonko_> not really
<wonko_> unless you set the right options ;)
<MarcC> cs5: do you have Adept Manager open?
<k3ks> arg, i'm not yet that familiar with linux
<vzduch> cs5: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please :9
<cs5> no i dont
<wonko_> oh, it says the filesystem should be unmounted first
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MarcC> cs5: open adept_manager and go to the Adept menu, then Manage Repositories
<wonko_> do you have a bootable linux cd?
<wonko_> e.g. knoppix or kubuntu lifecd?\
<k3ks> one? hundred!
<k3ks> *g*
<vzduch> wonko_: life CD? o0
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, do ' fglrxinfo ' in the terminal and paste the output in pastebin
<wonko_> ^^
<k3ks> lol
<cs5> ah, sudo....lol, i always forget
<MarcC> cs5: wait, you said you didn't install kubuntu-desktop? If not, better install it now
<wonko_> vzduch: *live :)
<wonko_> but it can save the former :)
<vzduch> hrhr
<k3ks> so i umount it, and that fsck it with witch options?
<wonko_> none i think
<k3ks> k
<vzduch> k3ks: -C should be fine (outputs a nice progress bar)
<nnoeonn> what's the adress to the spamdump? :S
<cs5> so how do i switch, I can do that easily from here?
<wonko_> if it returns 0 then at least that is ok
<k3ks> k^^
<cs5> to desktop
<jhutchins_lt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nnoeonn> thnx
<k3ks> k, so i'm gonna try this
<k3ks> thx
<MarcC> cs5: did you have a question?
<nnoeonn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28826/ blueskaj
<wonko_> do you have a separate home partition or all in one?
<k3ks> seperate
<ObelixBur> how do I install Real Player?  It's a *.bin file
<wonko_> so you don't need to reboot
<k3ks> should be enought to log out and than as root open a console
<k3ks> right?
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: It would be better to install the kubuntu package.
<cs5> yes marcc, how can i find out what version of kubuntu i am using, I am just trying to figure out if i am on desktop already or not
<wonko_> jup
<MarcC> cs5: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<k3ks> thx
<MarcC> cs5: it will tell you if it's installed or now
<MarcC> *not
<k3ks> brb
<cs5> ok
<wonko_> ok
<vzduch> ObelixBur: enable medibuntu as a repository & install via Synaptic/Adept/apt-get/aptitude (whichever you prefer)
<ObelixBur> I'm using (I know that it is a sacrilege) the Windows XP at a cybercafe because I don't have an Internet connection at the house
<cs5> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<cs5> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<cs5> already there
<cs5> onto the repositories
<ObelixBur> I know that it doesn't happen that often, but I'm in Belgium
<MarcC> cs5: ok...then go to KMenu -> Run Command -> type "adept_manager"
<MarcC> and click OK
<cs5> got it
<vzduch> ObelixBur: honestly, you don't want a Debian-based distro if you don't have Internet access for the machine you put it on
<ObelixBur> I know
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<MarcC> ok cs5, now to go to Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<cs5> wow, there is lots i can install
<ObelixBur> I wanted to get Internet, but then my ex-wife ...
<ObelixBur> any further questions?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@83.214.23.27]  by nixternal
* GhoSt was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> booyah!
<MarcC> cs5: then check the "downloadable from the internet" items and uncheck the "installable from CDROM/DVD" items
<wonko_> ?
<wonko_> nixternal: what did he do?
<ObelixBur> I wish I had the money to have Internet
<MarcC> cs5: after that's done, click "close" and then "fetch updates" on the main screen
<cs5> its going
<nixternal> wonko_: it isn't waht he did, it is what he was about to do...he has been spamming all of the channels
<vzduch> ObelixBur: what's the cheapest line you can get in .be?
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28826/
<MarcC> cs5: it'll probably have a lot of changes for you to apply
<ObelixBur> 39 euros
<wonko_> nixternal: ok...
<cs5> 958 installed 4 upgradable 4462 available
<vzduch> o0
<MarcC> cs5: ok, that's not bad
<ObelixBur> my ex-wife and her mother refuse to die
<ObelixBur> and I just got socked with a 3000 euro IRS kick in the ... I'll save the explanations
<cs5> away it goes
<MarcC> cs5: try installing amarok-engines if amarok still doesn't work (search for "amarok" in the search bar)
<ObelixBur> but you get the idea?
<ObelixBur> I had DSL
<vzduch> o0
<MarcC> cs5: amarok-engines will put other options in the "Engines" area of Amarok prefs
<marko_> is there any program like movie maker?
<ObelixBur> and will - hopefully - soon get it again
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: Life happens.
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: You could probably run linux in the cafe, I have.
<ObelixBur> all I need - want - to do is to watch films
<ObelixBur> they only have Windows
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: Well, no real need to run linux then.
<jhutchins_lt> ObelixBur: Was there something you needed help with?
<ObelixBur> of course, there is another place who could help
<MarcC> marko: something like Kino should work
<ObelixBur> anyway, thanks
<ObelixBur> life happens ... and then it hits the fan
<ObelixBur> fortunately, I have a new wife ... and she doesn't spend like the other did
<ObelixBur> I may go back to OpenSuse
<ObelixBur> bye*
<hero> hehe, the second image introducing kde4 is a bug window.
<nnoeonn> you there blueskaj?
<cs5> ok marcc
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@83.214.23.27]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* genii sips a chocolate milk and thinks about coffee and unread manuals
<nnoeonn> * looks at genii ... ^^
<whippy> hello
<nnoeonn> O.o
<whippy> kennst sich jemand von euch mit linux gut aus?
<whippy> bin auf der Suche nach einer Server Distribution...
<genii> nnoeonn: I usually just drink coffee but have rotut right now :)
<whippy> welche kann empfohlen werden?
<genii> rotut=rotgut
<vzduch> !de | whippy
<ubotu> whippy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<whippy> oke,
<wonko_> ^^
<benutzer> ok
<whippy> does someone know a real fine server distribution for Linux?
<whippy> i'm searching for one...
<whippy> debian sarge? perhaps?
<wonko_> whippy: was magst denn damit machen?
<genii> whippy Yes, that would be my recommendation. Or RHES
<whippy> @wonko, einfach nur eine spielerei...
<whippy> server aufsetzen halt...
<jhutchins_lt> THere's Ubuntu LTS
<vzduch> why Sarge? Etch should be stable enough these days
<wonko_> whippy: dann _unbedingt_ gentoo :)
<whippy> Etch?
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: yes ;)
<whippy> some one is tetlling i should use -> gentoo?
<vzduch> whippy: 4.0
<vit_> hola
<vit_> a todos
<vzduch> Gentoo for a server? o noes..
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: NO!!!
<whippy> jhutchins Ubuntu LTS?
<genii> vzduch: I'm still getting aggravating issues on 64bit Etch
<wonko_> hehehehe
<whippy> genni? debian etch?
<whippy> ;)
<genii> 32 should be OK tho
<wonko_> he said it's just a fun project :)
<vit_> necesito q me digan como instalar tibia en mi pc
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: You have to constantly update and upgrade gentoo, very bad for a server.
<genii> whippy Yes
<whippy> yeah, its only a fun project...
<genii> whippy For just a learning server, use Ubuntu 6.06
<whippy> @jjutchins, but you should also update other server distris, or?
<wonko_> i think you'll learn most if you use gentoo for it, but whatever...
<whippy> not constantly,
<whippy> but up 2 date ;)
<vit_> what this the best linux or windows??
<jhutchins_lt> THere are others you can just let run, install the security updates regularly.  Not gentoo.
<vzduch> genii: 64bit is still the problem.. it just seems as if the transition from 32bit to 64bit is going a lot slower than from 16bit to 32bit some 15 years ago
<genii> vit_ Need you ask i here? Really...
<whippy> i never tried ubuntu LTS?
<whippy> is the server version...
<whippy> ?
<vit_> vista
<nnoeonn> You there blueskaj?
<wonko_> vit_: what is tibia?
<nnoeonn> tibia is a game
<genii> whippy ubuntu LTS = ubuntu server 6.06 Long Term Support
<whippy> ah,
<whippy> i see
<nnoeonn> vit_: you play tibia? O.o
<whippy> yeah i heard about it
<whippy> the long term support...
<genii> whippy You download the alternate install CD for 6.06
<whippy> i also thought about
<whippy> FC-6
<genii> whippy And install the LAMP server
<whippy> should be also fine...
<whippy> yeah, i know lamp ;) real fine stuff
<whippy> xampp
<kalorin> lamp?
<genii> kalorin: Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: FC has too short a support cycle, I'd recommend against it.  They also don't have smooth dist-upgrades.
<wonko_> is tibia a browser game?
<Sanne> whippy: for a server a stable distro is better, meaning that during lifetime there won't be new versions, but the stable versions get bugfixes. In a distro which is not version stable you only get bugfixes when you upgrade the software to newer versions. that's considered not optimal for servers.
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: k/ubuntu and Mandriva can do version upgrades.
<jhutchins_lt> (Well, so can gentoo, but...)
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: I wouldn't do Mandriva for a server though.
<genii> work calls, AFK, indeterminate time
<hero> when is kde4 scheduled to be released?
<kalorin> stupid work
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: I'm probably going to convert my gentoo boxes this summer some time
<hero> not alpha or beta.
<jhutchins_lt> hero: http://kde.org or #kde
<whippy> @jhutchins----
<whippy> ubuntu LTS, u mean?
<kalorin> all i want is photoshop
<whippy> what server distris are used in the INTERNET for Services?
<jhutchins_lt> kalorin: That's like $750+ US
<whippy> i often asked myself....
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: Debian, RHEL, Centos.
<kalorin> jhutchins_lt: to run natively on linux i mean
<whippy> okay,
<whippy> why shouldn't i try them?
<whippy> RHEL ;)
<whippy> i'm interested in Computer Science....
<whippy> soooo ;)
<kalorin> RHEL and CENTOS are the same
<jhutchins_lt> kalorin: Not really.
<kalorin> no really
<jhutchins_lt> centos is usually behind RHEL, often lacks hardware support.
<whippy> where can i get RHEL?
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: redhat.com
<whippy> search'd for it...
<whippy> can u post a link
<whippy> i got it...
<whippy> thanks
<Ryaren> PLSSSSSSSS somebody help me to configure TV-out I'm reallly stuck :(:(:(:(
<kalorin> tv-out?
<Ryaren> yupp
<whippy> RHEL dvd would be fine,
<Ryaren> nvtv for example
<whippy> there are only cd-isos
<kalorin> jhutchins_lt: my understanding with centos is that they're just pulling the source rpm's and compiling them and giving them out for free
<kalorin> since redhat can't charge for the programs themselves, they have to charge for support and the service of compiling them
<jhutchins_lt> kalorin: Thing is not all of RHEL is OS, and centos tends to run behind them anyway.
<kalorin> we're going to centos here at work on most of our stuff
<cs5> marcc is there a list of updates and packages you would suggest for someone who wants to maximize their use of the system
<whippy> @jhut...
<jhutchins_lt> kalorin: Are you running centos?
<whippy> yesterday i tried to install kubuntu
<kalorin> I'm not at this point
<whippy> on a amd2800+ machine
<kalorin> they're going to start doing it on our servers I mean
<whippy> with a radeon 9250 grahpic card.
<whippy> ddr 128mb
<kalorin> I've got kubuntu, debian, redhat EL, centos
<dec_> can anyone help - I just installed the app dvdstyler and i cannot access it it is not on the menus
<whippy> but when i configured the 16:9 screen...
<kalorin> whippy, ati cards aren't much fun to install ubuntu with
<whippy> kubuntu didn't wanted to boot again,
<whippy> i modiefied the xorf.conf
<kalorin> you have to stop the install and add some packages and then do it again on first boot
<whippy> ppphhhuuu
<kalorin> I've got an x700 at home
<whippy> doesn't sounds funny
<vzduch> kalorin: ATI cards aren't much fun w/ any Linux distro I know..
<kalorin> it's not that bad once you know what you have to do
<whippy> yeah but the machine boots
<MarcC> cs5: there are a *lot* of really good packages out there...I guess it just depends on what you want - gaming, productivity, multimedia, etc.
<whippy> in a relosotion of 1024x768
<whippy> but not on 1400x900
<jhutchins_lt> As long as you get console, who cares?
<vzduch> jhutchins_lt: *gg*
<cs5> all of the above marcc, although ithought gaming wasnt really an option on linux, or I wouldnt even use windows
<whippy> what graphic cards are opensource supported?
<whippy> and which one not...
<whippy> nvidia ? opensource?
<MarcC> cs5: it depends on what you mean by gaming - if you mean "latest FPS on store shelves," then yeah, Windows or a game console are good. But I do a lot of emulation, so it's not a big deal to me.
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: Pretty much everything has some level of support.
<jhutchins_lt> whippy: If you want to play windows games, run windows.
<whippy> @jhut i'm not playing
<MarcC> cs5: Automatix (or whatever the politically correct alternative is) contains a lot of packages that people like to have setup on their systems.
<jhutchins_lt> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jhutchins_lt> Better to use a decent howto and your own brain.
<MarcC> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<whippy> @jhut is it possible to record a dvb-s signal on kubuntu?
<MarcC> lol
<cs5> ok. you use wine (I know its not an emulator) and what else to use windows software(Ie games)
<MarcC> too bad there's no alternative
<whippy> is there already software... for such stuff
<jhutchins_lt> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcC> cs5: I don't really play windows games...go to happypenguin.org and look around - if you see something you like, check in adept_manager
<cs5> ty
<dec_> can anyone help - I just installed the app dvdstyler and i cannot access it it is not on the menus
<jhutchins_lt> dec_: dpkg -L dvdstyler will show you what you installed.
<dec_> after running that what am i looking for installed
<cs5> well after updateing amarok I can buffer online streams but still wont play using my settings, and i installed the amarok-arts engine but it doesnt show in amaroks settings
<whippy> cool mediabuntu seems really nice ;)
<cs5> xmms still works great though ty
<binks> i have myth and kaffeine installed so i think myth is locking my dvb ow can i stop it so kaffeine can use the adapter
<whippy> in a few minutes i learned sooo much ;) cool thanks ;)
<whippy> @cs5 try audicious
<whippy> audicious is also cool
<MarcC> cs5: that's weird, I've never had such a problem with Kaffeine or Amarok :( but online streams will play in XMMS too, FWIW. Might want to install StreamTuner if you like online radio.
<oslo_LIVECD> hi my pc stuck at fsck on the home partition..right now i'm on a liveCD what can i do ???
<whippy> audacious
<whippy> as player
<vzduch> whippy: only Audacious is not current in *buntu.. better build yourself (I did)
<cs5> ah i have about 14000 songs so i think ill survive
<cs5> lol ;)
<whippy> i installt it throuch apt-get install
<MarcC> cs5: cool :)
<whippy> it worked
<whippy> ?
<K-Ryan> 14 thousand songs? o.O
<whippy> why to build self?
<vzduch> whippy: I know it works.. but who wants 1.2.5 if you can have 1.3.2? ;)
<whippy> okay, i see
<whippy> you man load tar.gz
<whippy> ./configure
<whippy> make
<whippy> make install
<whippy> ?
<vzduch> indeed
<cs5> i have too much i cant even listen to them all
<cs5> should have stopped at 10000
<whippy> guys, i think i gonna try, FC-6 as a new client, for a new machine
<K-Ryan> The RIAA would love to get their hands on you
<cs5> lol
<whippy> ubuntu is also cool i gonna let it on an antoher machine
<vzduch> whippy: why take FC6 if there's F7?
<whippy> it didnt find a right .iso
<whippy> they didnt work...
<whippy> seems to be corrupt
<vzduch> no problem here.. I have the DVD, even had it installed
<BluesKaj> whippy, FC-6 will give you grief, the repository system sucks
<whippy> cant you install in FC-6 with
<vzduch> BluesKaj: if you know what to pick it's not that problematic
<whippy> apt-get install ?
<vzduch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<whippy> ahhh
<whippy> jeah y're right
<whippy> yum is the staller
<gnomefreak> whippy: you can use apt-get as well
<whippy> the only thing is,
<gnomefreak> whippy: still should be talked about in #kubuntu-offtopic
<vzduch> of course you can.. but it's not officially supported
<whippy> that it uses gnome...
<whippy> i preefer kde
<whippy> much more...
<vzduch> whippy: you can install KDE
<K-Ryan> !hi
<whippy> can you tell me how?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<K-Ryan> Ahaha
<whippy> yum install kde ?
<vzduch> I guess so
<vzduch> or directly at install time
<whippy> oke
<fql> hey, I'm running the kde4-aplha2 livecd in qemu (on kubuntu feisty), but it is reallly slow, do you know although my computer doesn't support kvm I can still use kqemu acceleration? and do you know how?
<whippy> gonna try next time
<vzduch> whippy: for Fedora questions check at ##fedora
<whippy> can me someone tell what programming language to learn?
<BluesKaj> whippy , i'm a relitive Linux noob , but in the last 3 yrs i've tried all the biggie Distros , suse. mandriva, FC , ...debian & kubuntu are the most logical and stable IMO
<whippy> i programmed c#
<runpain2>  i screwed up my laptop  i had windowsxp loaded on the internal hard drive i loaded kbuntu on an usb harddrive and when i rebooted laptop after install it reads grub loading stage 1.5 grub loading,please wait error21 is stuck there can any one help me here?Please
<whippy> little bit java
<K-Ryan> whippy: It depends on what you want to do
<vzduch> whippy: C++ is never wrong
<dario> !find unaligned.h
<ubotu> File unaligned.h found in asterisk-dev, libaal-dev, libuclibc-dev, linux-headers-2.6.20-15, xen-doc-2.6.16 (and 2 others)
<whippy> but i want to develop for a GUI interface
<whippy> and searching for something running on linux and windows...
<cs5> marcc ty for the happypenguin, nice site.
<K-Ryan> runpain2: You needed to put a /boot partition on the hard drive, not the usb hard drive
<whippy> so java would be it?
<runpain2> i want xp on lap top and kubuntu on the usb harddrive
<Ryaren> How can i get my video card's BusID?????
<fql> whippy: c++ with qt4?
<runpain2> how
<gnomefreak> Ryaren: lspci
<whippy> thought about widgets and so on....
<Ryaren> thank you
<runpain2> k r
<whippy> and i want to have a IDE with drag and drop to
<K-Ryan> runpain2: You can do that I think, but you need to put /boot on your laptop.
<CarinArr> whippy: qt is very nice
<whippy> qt4?
<fql> whippy: for the gui there is designer with qt4
<whippy> are these widgets?
<marko_> is there any program like movie maker ?
<runpain2> how please
<fql> whippy: yes qt4 is where kde4 is made with
<CarinArr> whippy: http://trolltech.com/products/qt/
<whippy> java seems to be the stream?
<whippy> the mainstream?
<K-Ryan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<runpain2> should i reboot
<runpain2> with live cd
<whippy> thought about eclipse or netbeans
<K-Ryan> What are you on now?
<wonko__> whippy: what do you want to do with it?
<Ryaren> gnomefreak: always PCI?? in xorgconf
<whippy> graphical software...
<runpain2> still at laptop last error
<fql> whippy: jep java is very popular, but c++ also still is, I think since this is a kubuntu (kde) channel most people here will prefer c++ (since kde is written in it)
<whippy> runinng on kde, gnome, perhaps xface, and win
<CarinArr> whippy: when you say graphical software are you talking just something with a gui or something to do with actual graphics
<gnomefreak> Ryaren: yes
<Ryaren> okay
<runpain2> k
<K-Ryan> Oh you're here from a different computer.
<whippy> only GUI,
<K-Ryan> runpain2: You'll need to reboot with the live cd, yes
<runpain2> k
<gnomefreak> Ryaren: apg or pci or pci express and so on in Xorg they are known as pci
<whippy> but perhaps also OpenGL when i would have time to learn it...
<runpain2> at it now
<whippy> for example,
<Ryaren> okay got ya
<K-Ryan> !grub | runpain2
<ubotu> runpain2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fql> whippy: for opengl c is the way to go
<K-Ryan> Try the first link
<whippy> in what language are the GUI programms in ubuntu programmed?
<runpain2> k
<wonko__> whippy: ok, for just the gui i would use python with qt
<gnomefreak> whippy: please take teh offtopic topics to #kubuntu-offtopic
<hero> how useful is kat?
<Admiral_Chicago> hero: cat?
<hero> !kat
<gnomefreak> hero: kat or kate?
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<gnomefreak> ah
<vzduch> who's running VMware Server?
<hero> i wonder how often it indexes.
<fql> who knows what kqemu is?
<fql> google doesn't know..
<whippy> kqemu is an emulator,
<Admiral_Chicago> fql: its a virtualization tool like VMware, Xen etc
<gnomefreak> fql: kde version of qmenu
<whippy> the kde verion of it
<vzduch> gnomefreak: no, it isn't
<gnomefreak> fql: google qmenu
<gnomefreak> vzduch: it is as qmenu is another vm type app
<whippy> kqemo is an emulator for booting /emulating a pc,
<fql> yep, but I know what qemu is, but kqemu is supposed to be an accelerator? but I don't know if it depends on kvm and how to enable it
<whippy> the kde version
<whippy> one more time ;)
<runpain2> lost windows after ubuntu install to usb
<vzduch> gnomefreak, whippy: I remember guessing that in a Usenet discussion, and the ppl told me it has got nothing to do w/ KDE
<K-Ryan> runpain2: Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<whippy> @vzduch... read a little bit on sourceforge
<whippy> http://kqemu.sourceforge.net/
<runpain2> k kr
<cs5> is there more repositories than is default in adept?
<fql> I did run sudo aptitude install kqemu-common, but still qemu tells me: Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<whippy> @vzduch you believe?
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: on feisty and later, not stable ones
<fql> whippy: I think kqemu is amibu
<fql> s/amibu/ambigu
<Admiral_Chicago> for dapper, edgy etc, yes. what release are you on
<cs5> ok
<cs5> um, hmmmm feisty i elieve
<cs5> lol
<cs5> only 3 weeks old
<K-Ryan> runpain2: I never had to do this so I'm not sure if it's going to add in just Linux, or Linux and Windows
<rustalot> I can't get the package for the qt-designer documentation w/ apt-get, can someone point me to a .deb file?
<gnomefreak> vzduch: your right sorry i could have swore it depended on libqt3
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: lsb_release -a will tell you for sure
<cs5> all my repositories say dapper though....sooooo
<K-Ryan> cs5: Why'd you wait so long to upgrade? I upgraded as soon as I found out there was a new release out =)
<whippy> @fql---?
<whippy> what is kqemu?
<cs5> yep dapper
<K-Ryan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> !reps > cs5
<runpain2> ill try
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<fql> whippy: I don't know exactly, but it is supposed to speed up qemu
<runpain2> thks kr
<K-Ryan> change dapper to feisty
<whippy> http://kqemu.sourceforge.net/
<Admiral_Chicago> !repos > cs5
<K-Ryan> You're welcome runpain2
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: check the link the bot is telling you
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: no
<whippy> then please take a look at: http://kqemu.sourceforge.net/
<K-Ryan> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> cs5: change dapper to edgy
<whippy> so it seems to be a kde version of qemu?
<K-Ryan> Oh, whoops =)
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: never skip releases
<fql> whippy: mm, maybe amigu is not a english word, it means the same word has more meanings
<gnomefreak> :)
<K-Ryan> I thought he was on Feisty though
<cs5> edgy more stable?
<gnomefreak> thats one sure way to screw up a system
<gnomefreak> cs5: you need to upgrade 1 release at a time
<K-Ryan> gnomefreak: I thought he was on Feisty and it just said Dapper
<K-Ryan> That was my mistake =)
<cs5> it is Dapper.
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<K-Ryan> Okay, it makes perfect sense to me now
<cs5> !upgrade
<gnomefreak> cs5: since you are going up 2 releases i suggest you do a fresh install of feisty
<K-Ryan> Upgrading to edgy was a pain
<whippy> who did talking to me about c++ and qt4?
<K-Ryan> Feisty was nice and easy though
<whippy> seems to be really fine
<pwilson> I'm getting an error quite constantly in terminal, could someone help? It says "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" how can I remidy this?
<fql> whippy: but I'm going to wait for the next kubuntu, it is supposed to include a release candidate of kde4 so I don't need to emualte it :-)
<CarinArr> i try to stay awy from actually upgrading
<fql> whippy: that was me
<CarinArr> i keep things separate and just reinstall completely
<agresor> Hello All.
<cs5> so i need new dvd?
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: no
<whippy> @fql gonna try qt4,
<cs5> or can i instal from same disk
<cs5> ok
<gnomefreak> cs5: or cd  you dont have to but i suggest it
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: well, actually you do
<agresor> my fglx driver dont work
<whippy> seems to be used evrywherer
<K-Ryan> You install from the net unless you use the cd
<agresor> Direct rendering : NO
<MarcC> cs5: upgrading your distro shouldn't go so bad - you don't have anything but official packages installed
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agresor> i have ati 9200
<Admiral_Chicago> cs5: it'll be faster
<agresor> ;s
<agresor> is fglx support 9200 ?
<gnomefreak> cs5: please read the above comment by ubotu on how to upgrade
<K-Ryan> Dunno
<gnomefreak> sorry dont get new cd
<gnomefreak> you know what i mean
<whippy> kubuntu is one of the best systems i ever tested,
<CarinArr> o.O
<agresor> brb
<whippy> its really stale,
<cs5> i have alot of reading to do....lol ty. Ill read first and come back it seems there is much help for me yet
<whippy> stable
<gnomefreak> download the iso and install it but save anything you need or want to save
<pwilson> how do I install the Xfree86 DRI extention?
<gnomefreak> cs5: with upgrading you are going to run into issues (that is a 95% odds)
<BluesKaj> whippy, I'm surprised you aren't praising the likes of freebsd :)_
<pwilson> To Fix -"XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<whippy> does someone know where to change the auto-loader for software?
<cs5> so better to clean instal then
<whippy> if i klick on a file with .jpg it openes for examp gimp,
<gnomefreak> cs5: yes
<whippy> how can i change the opening software?
<gnomefreak> cs5: when you are not just doing one release
<BluesKaj> pwilson, what graphics card ?
<K-Ryan> right click on a file of that extension, go to properties
<agresor> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> whippy: its in system settings >> default applications
<pwilson> ATI Radean M22
<K-Ryan> Or follow what Admiral_Chicago said
<pwilson> They are installed, and working, just getting that error.
<whippy> cool thanks,
<whippy> only wanted to know if i would need ;)
<pwilson> open gl is working, (1200 fps with glx gears) I just keep getting that prob in terminal.
<whippy> wo programms in qt4 here?
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  do u know who rpocess can disable to PC go faster
<CarinArr> whippy: i do
<CarinArr> but this is offtopic
<K-Ryan> Not really, sorry lvis
<whippy> @carinarr do you use a IDE with drag and drop?
<K-Ryan> You can use a different window manager
<K-Ryan> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<gnomefreak> whippy: take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<CarinArr> whippy: qt-designer does that
<Ivis> K-Ryan,  fluxbox is hard there i can't set wallpapers,icons
<whippy> what is the irc command to change channel
<K-Ryan> It's not hard
<service> hi there. i have a question about computers. can anyone help? please
<CarinArr> whippy: sudo apt-get install qt4-designer
<Ivis> :)
<whippy> thanks
<pwilson> So, if the proper driver is installed, could the missing dri extention error just be an issue with my xorg.conf file?
<K-Ryan> You right click and it's in one of those menus
<gnomefreak> try /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<K-Ryan> Let me find it
<whippy> thanks
<K-Ryan> brb...
<nnoeonn> !nvidia
<whippy> @carinarr do you move to kubuntu offtopic with me...
<whippy> thankds
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fenrig> hi
<wanderlange> Hi! Hola! Ol!
<fenrig> when i push the eject button of my cd drive i get the error that only root can umount /dev/hda
<fenrig> is there a fix
<fenrig> because this is not normal
<Admiral_Chicago> odd. you may need to set fstab to mount cd drive as user
<fenrig> i know made a script that umount /dev/hda but i just want to do it faster
<agresor> ;D
<agresor> Success..
<fenrig> fstab, what is the location of this (text)file
<agresor> driver "ati" work for my ATI 9200
<agresor> :))
<BluesKaj> pwilson, the Radeon driver for X300 and M22 supports only 2D , so I assume DRI is also excluded ...the following tutorial has been successful with some X300 cards , so it may work for the M22. http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<agresor> rendering works
<agresor> :D
<CarinArr> i am
<CarinArr> er
<CarinArr> wrong widnow
<agresor> is there eny software that alows startup programs menanger ?
<agresor> i need startup menanger ?
<sx66> where do I set my power management properties?
<cs5> i am going to do a fresh instal as i have to go 2 upgrades and am not very good with ubuntu yet, is there a dvd or only cd images?
<agresor> Cs5, u can burn cd image on dvd..
<agresor> if u wanna it :p
<cs5> oh
<cs5> i have tried with other iso's and have not been successful as it is an iso for a certain size
<cs5> ill try it though
<sx66> where do I find power management properties for laptops? I have installed power management, and laptop battery from the add/remove, but I can not find where it has been located in the menus
<K-Ryan> Okay, I'm back
<agresor> K-Ryan,  wb
<K-Ryan> Thank you =)
<agresor> K-Ryan,  do u know how to manange some starup applications ?
<agresor> how to put to be start at boot...
<agresor> etc..
<Admiral_Chicago> agresor: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Admiral_Chicago> err, that would be at log in time
<K-Ryan> Well there ya' go
<K-Ryan> Yeah I think he means at login
<agresor>  :p
<agresor> I need at boot..
<sx66> K-Ryan: where do I find power management properties for laptops? I have installed power management, and laptop battery from the add/remove, but I can not find where it has been located in the menus
<agresor> FOr example i have using my pc like Dedicated Server
<agresor> now lots of users use some same process..
<agresor> i want when pc reboot
<agresor> that aggain start same proces
<Admiral_Chicago> agresor: you are looking for the startup services, not sure how to do that.
<K-Ryan> I don't know if you can do that at boot...
<agresor> :(
<agresor> startup-tasks - definitions of essential tasks to run on startup
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you can, just not sure how
<K-Ryan> sx66: Sorry I'm on a desktop and have only done minor work with a laptop. Not sure about your battery program.
<Admiral_Chicago> sx66: might be in kicker
<nnoeonn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sx66> Admiral_Chicago: where is kicker?
<Admiral_Chicago> sx66: that is your panel, its the thing with the kmenu
<yotux> Can anyone offer some help with using Rsync to sync my kmail folders
<MarcC> sx66: do you have klaptop installed?
<sx66> where would I find that? MarcC
<MarcC> sx66: sudo apt-get install klaptop
<MarcC> or if you think you have it, KMenu -> Run Command -> klaptop
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, there you are ..I was called away for 20mins or so
<sx66> can not find it.
<MarcC> k, hold on
<MarcC> tried searching adept?
<sx66> I am hold on
<MarcC> ah, it's klaptopdaemon
<MarcC> sudo apt-get install klaptopdaemon
<sx66> lol
<MarcC> then type "klaptopdaemon" to start it
<MarcC> lol?
<whippy> whats the klaptopddaemon?
<sx66> MarcC: could not find get lock ubable to loac the admin directory
<whippy> in which repository  ;) bigfunnysmileon
<K-Ryan> !info klaptopdaemon
<MarcC> whippy: it's for managing power and stuff for laptops
<sx66> E:
<ubotu> klaptopdaemon: battery monitoring and management for laptops using KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 250 kB, installed size 932 kB
<whippy> okay
<MarcC> it's like power manager
<K-Ryan> Well there's the problem
<sx66> what problem?
<K-Ryan> Have you opened your repos?
<whippy> ohhh....
<BluesKaj> sx66, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<K-Ryan> Universe to be exact
<whippy> there is really a klaptopdeamon,
<MarcC> sx66: that can mean you already have adept or synaptic open
<whippy> i didnt knew
<sx66> oh
<whippy> apt-cache search succeeded ;)
<MarcC> you don't really need klaptopdaemon if you already have power manager running, but if you don't have either one...might as well try klaptopdaemon :)
<whippy> or if you use a tower hihi
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> only joking...
<whippy> ;) x'cuse
<whippy> nor u use a power off system for towers, than perhaps...
<sx66> yeah, i need to config the backlight, and cpu settings, and screen shut down to blank...where do I find that?
<MarcC> klaptopdaemon or power manager
<MarcC> it'll show up in the system tray after you start either one
<MarcC> if power manager, just click on the battery icon
<MarcC> if klaptopdaemon, right click
<sx66> where is the power manager? I see the baattery icon, but it does not config the backlight and sleep timer etc.
<MarcC> is it a green icon with a lightning bolt?
<MarcC> or just a green icon?
<MarcC> (lightning bolt means it's charging)
<sx66> ah, yes, I see it, it does not have a menu to control the backlight to off on a timer setting (ex. of 1 min)
<MarcC> sx66: if it's the green icon, that's power manager - it doesn't have as many settings as klaptopdaemon
<sx66> k
<fenrig> hi
<binks> how can i reset kaffeine to its default video setting from c/l
<fenrig> what is the location of fstab
<sx66> I am going to restart. hold on
<MarcC> lol, you don't need to restart :/
<MarcC> why does everybody restart so much?
<nnoeonn> AAAARRRRGGGHHH *rips his head off*
<nnoeonn> I dont get it :S:S
<fenrig> MarcC because people hope for miracles
<binks> MarcC: windows habbits
<MarcC> binks: I guess you're right :D
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn,  are you trying to play games
<BluesKaj> ?
<fenrig> hi what is the location of fstab?
<MarcC> etc/fstab?
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj: no xD Trying to watch a bloody avi... :(
<MarcC> nnoeonn: which software?
<BluesKaj> what player?
<binks> its a core lesson on any m/s course - how to nack your machine quickly with the aide of repeated restarts
<nnoeonn> vlc..
<nnoeonn> but it laggs... :'(:'(
<MarcC> binks: lol
<MarcC> nnoeonn: could be the file...tried it in mplayer or kaffeine?
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn, maybe the avi is faulty , try another
<nnoeonn> the thing is that everything that has with graphichs to do laggs... :(
<nnoeonn> Exept the a test i did, there i got 250 fps O.o
<binks> extra codecs and xine maybe
<MarcC> binks: two Windows habits that new Linux users seem to have: restart and reformat
<Ze_M> is there a more recent release than feisty?
<binks> Ze_M: why
<nnoeonn> Ze_M: No dont think so
<theRealballchalk> what utility is there to uncompress rar files with r01 to r43?
<MarcC> nnoeonn: 250 fps is not that great...which drivers are you using for your graphics card?
<MarcC> (assuming you meant glxgears fps)
<nnoeonn> x~somthing
<Ze_M> nnoeonn: whats gutsy?
<MarcC> nnoeonn: graphics card make/model?
<binks> Ze_M: unstable but newer
<BluesKaj> MarcC, that is about as good as his card will do
<nnoeonn> radeon x300
<MarcC> oh :D
<eagles0513875> what bout it nnoeonn
<eagles0513875> u trying to get open gl working
<Ze_M> from where can idownload gutsy install cd?
<nnoeonn> something like that
<Daisuke_Ido> (averaging 4600fps right now)
<nnoeonn> ze_M: what do u mean "gutsy"?
<eagles0513875> i have a perfect link for ya nnoeonn
<eagles0513875> give me a min
<nnoeonn> Daisuke_ido... xD
<binks> Ze_M:  you need to be in #ubuntu+
<MarcC> Daisuke_Ido: 4600? wow
<nnoeonn> eagle, anything right now xD
<MarcC> what's your setup?
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu+1
<whippy> @theRealballchalk... wait
<whippy> im searching ;)
<Ze_M> nnoeonn: read http://www.kubuntu.org/
<nnoeonn> Because if i wont get it to work soon, im goin to windows
<whippy> ark?
<Ze_M> any real kubuntu supporter here?
* MarcC averages 1750 fps on his laptop
<nnoeonn> Ze_M, Ive tried, belive me, i've tried
<Admiral_Chicago> Ze_M: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> MarcC, what card?
<nnoeonn> Gotta be one of the new geforce
<MarcC> BluesKaj: nvidia geforce go 7300 or something like that
<Ze_M> admincca: thanks
<MarcC> 256MB
<eagles0513875> http://mail.google.com/mail/?auth=DQAAAHkAAABmpro6zJl_Xq_88ugOJMKHDRWHiR4KAstDE5nYnZJp_p9M_pxi77uG8y8qm1EXgRa8M447Jiz0cHWuPPdF52rmQ-MI_K_U3q404mN6VRa3nJ9xeLQvLrFoCLdcck8I_HvlMyLlIwsORhreQVtjj8Jv57769eGl37B1RdvmeE0o9w
<eagles0513875> there not that
<Ze_M> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<MarcC> it's the dell 1505N
<eagles0513875> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<fenrig> hi where can i find a standard fstab?
<eagles0513875> there u go nnoeonn
<eagles0513875> what u mean fenrig
<nnoeonn> Ill try that eagle
<eagles0513875> u looking for the fstab on ur machine
<whippy> @fenrig ? standard fstab?
<whippy> fstab does mount devices, you gonna have.
<eagles0513875> take a look at /etc/fstab
<whippy> depends on your system
<whippy> normally there is a standard on your system
<whippy> you can add devices
<whippy> you would need
<fenrig> i need to see a cdrom/dvd mount entry in fstab of someone else who doesnt have any problems with his device
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: mail.google.com requires login
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, he's already got 3D and DRI ...I think he needs codecs
<ircN_user> I'we just installed Kubuntu on my computer, I installed it and then i got the message to reboot. I did that, but then, windows XP opend up. I went to the meny to choose between XP and Linux, but on the list was it onlu Windows XP that stood.
<eagles0513875> not that link
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ircN_user> Some idea?
<eagles0513875> im going to work on my website so i can just link people to the site instead
<ircN_user> I'we just installed Kubuntu on my computer, I installed it and then i got the message to reboot. I did that, but then, windows XP opend up. I went to the meny to choose between XP and Linux, but on the list was it onlu Windows XP that stood.
<Admiral_Chicago> ircN_user: odd, do you only have one HD?
<BluesKaj> nnoeonn , have you tried install lixine-extracodecs and libdvdcss2 ?
<BluesKaj> libxine-extracodecs, nnoeonn
<fenrig> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<ircN_user> Admiral_Chicago - No 3 different, one with xp, one with linux and one with movies
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sx66> okay, I can not find the 'turn of screen' menu for power management (ex. 1 min if now used)...in kpower or the green battery.
<nnoeonn> Blueskaj: no, but that's not my real problem, or atleast i dont think so
<jlund> ircN_user: When you say you chose Linux from the menu was it a Grub menu?
<fenrig> will the changes to fstab take effect without a restart
<ircN_user> I didn choose linux, linux didnt stand there
<ircN_user> Just Windows XP
<CarinArr> fenrig: sudo mount -a
<CarinArr> fenrig: and it will update to whatever is in /etc/fstab
<binks> how can i remove an app and its config file
<nico_> hello anybody knows how to get the driver for a webcam logitech
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove <package> --purge
<fenrig> i can't umount the cd drive
<fenrig> whats this?
<fenrig> it needs root administartions
<K-Ryan> That's for binks
<fenrig> or something, how can i fix this?
<binks> K-Ryan: cheers
<K-Ryan> ;)
<K-Ryan> fenrig
<K-Ryan> sudo umount /dev/<device name>
<ircN_user> Hm
<K-Ryan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<K-Ryan> Try your luck there nico_
<nnoeonn> ok, i'm getting sick of this xD I have no idea of what i've installed, or anything, i'm reinstalling O.o
<fenrig> k-ryan: i want linux to do this automatically not by hand
<K-Ryan> Do it when?
<nico_>  Works fine out of the box.... not for me.....
<MarcC> when in doubt, just reinstall everything :P
<K-Ryan> nico_ Look around the first link then, if there's nothing there stick around in the channel until someone can help
<MarcC> I guess if it feels good...
<Ze_M> Admiral_Chicago: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ its the most recent?
<nico_> my webcam is seen but when i launch camorama , "could not connect  to video device"
<nico_> i want to smash my camera ^^ ....
<jlund> ircN_user: It doesn't sound like Grub installed onto your primary hard drive. Your setup with three different hard drives is a little unconventional. You can choose in your BIOS to boot to your Linux hard drive and once there you can install GRUB onto your primary drive that currently has XP.
<cs5> anyone know what package i would need to access and use an external usb burner?
<jlund> cs5: K3b doesn't just see it?
<cs5> lol, yes. nevermind....lol. I didn't have it in any lists anywhere and assumed the worst, its there, ty
<ax1s> hi
<cs5> jlund do you know if i can burn cd iso to dvd disk? I was told earlier it would work and ive only tried in windows and it doesnt work there.
<K-Ryan> cs5: Should be able to
<cs5> ok, ty
<K-Ryan> I mean, I think so anyway
<fenrig> how do i create a symlink in kde?
<ax1s> icons.. home come os-k icon set isn't working for me
<ax1s> :(
<ax1s> some of the icons changed ...
<Admiral_Chicago> Ze_M: yes
<cs5> ill try it, only a small waste of time if it doesnt work. id rather download 700 mb than 4 gb
<jlund> cs5: Yes you can. In K3b just choose Burn DVD ISO from the Tools menu and then select the CD ISO. It works and I know because I burned my Kubuntu install disc to a DVD-R because I was out of CDs.
<ax1s> some icons not completely free? ubuntu didn't install support? do i need qt ?
<cs5> awesome ty Jlund
<cs5> ty all
<fenrig> how do i create a symlink
<vzduch> interesting..
<jlund> You're welcome
<vzduch> fenrig: ln -s <theFileYouWantToLink> <nameOfSymlink>
<ax1s> i'm almost completely satisfied with my setup
<ax1s> just the icons ...
<fenrig> a symlink is aso for folders right?
<ax1s> how come when i added the theme, all the folders didn't change to the new default.. ahhhhh
<jlund> fenrig: The syntax for symlinks is similar to that of cp in that you are taking something that already exists and copying it to a new location. So it is ln -s <FileToLink> <WhereYouWantLinkToGo>
<jlund> fenrig: Yes
<jlund> vzduch: You beat me!
<ax1s> is kde-look the only place to get icon sets for kde
<BluesKaj> ax1s, you can also change icon in it's properties dialog
<ax1s> Okay.. but say I want all of _these_ type to look like _this_
<ax1s> like some of them show up in the icon find box, but when i select them they don't let me change!
<clayg> anyone played mugen on nix? looking for a copy and see nothing but linx about how it has a dos, linux version and finally a windows version, of coarse can't find the linux version anywhere and rather have native than a wine'd ver.
<ax1s> clayg: did you try to wine it?
<ax1s> The engine was originally released in July 17, 1999. Beta versions of it were made to work on DOS, Linux and Windows platforms, distributed through their website or to donators via email. With the release of the Linux version, support for DOS ceased.
<clayg> I did not try to wine it, I am trying to find a native version but will if i must
<clayg> nothing against wine at all, in fact it plays wow better than xp on the same system (no clue how since it's "emulated")
<ax1s> clayg: found it
<ax1s> clayg: http://randomselect.i-xcell.com/hosted/misc/mugen-2002-04-14.tar.bz2
<ax1s> found it on http://randomselect.i-xcell.com/
<clayg> axls
<clayg> you are the man
<ax1s> :D
<clayg> how did you reference it?
<ax1s> uhmm
<clayg> i tried "ubuntu mugun" "linux mugun" even searched slashdot
<ax1s> mugen download linux
<ax1s> at the very bottom
<clayg>  /palmslapsforehead
<ax1s> ;D
<ax1s> GooGle-Fu
<clayg> thanks,
<clayg> hey you ever mess with mame?
<ax1s> glad i could assist hahahaha
<ax1s> nah
<ax1s> not yet anyway ;] 
<ax1s> was thinking about making an actual arcade machine
<ax1s> with switchable os
<clayg> yeah i need to break my mmo addiction lol
<clayg> oh damn
<clayg> that would be sweet
<ax1s> man
<clayg> probally cheap to
<ax1s> so easy now
<ax1s> just get a regular cheap table
<clayg> get a broke arcade game use it as a frame
<ax1s> cut out a spot for screen
<ax1s> yah
<ax1s> that
<ax1s> anything
<ax1s> i wanna make like
<ax1s> the old pacman
<ax1s> table
<ax1s> where each turn it reverses screen ;D
<ax1s> you seen those
<clayg> no
<ax1s> http://www.staramusement.com/images/mspacblu.gif
<ax1s> image that packed with every emulator ever
<ax1s> hahahahha
<ax1s> instead of that joystick tho
<Admiral_Chicago> this is offtopic, please see #kubuntu-offtopic
<clayg> yeah dude i have see that
<genii> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks
<clayg> ok taking it ooc
<K-Ryan> ooc?
<clayg> out of channel
<K-Ryan> Gotcha
<ax1s> hahahah i don't see anyone talking about anything else
<clayg> lol
<ax1s> anywhoo that's about it
<ax1s> sweet lil table
<ax1s> screen flips each turn
<ubuntu_> hi there
<ubuntu_> i'm testing kubuntu atm
<ax1s> nice
<ax1s> it works!
<ax1s> ;P
<K-Ryan> Like it?
<ubuntu_> where can i get a 3d desktop?
<ubuntu_> ya its kind of cool
<K-Ryan> 3D desktop as in what?
<ax1s> what vcard you got ... ati/nvidia/intel?
<ubuntu_> nvidia
<ax1s> deal
<K-Ryan> Beryl kind of stuff?
<ax1s> you want like the 3d effects stuff beryl
<ubuntu_> xgf or what its called worked with mandriva
<ax1s> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<ax1s> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<K-Ryan> I don't know about setting it up on the live cd
<K-Ryan> But I'm sure it can be done
<jhutchins_lt> K-Ryan: Not gonna happen.
<K-Ryan> It can't?
<ubuntu_> wont work?
<ax1s> ubuntu's testing out the install, not live cd i think
<ax1s> oh
<jhutchins_lt> At least highly impractical.
<ubuntu_> mhhh
<K-Ryan> I think it can be done
<ax1s> can you apt-get it
<ax1s> so do i
<ax1s> oh
<ax1s> it would be slow ass
<ubuntu_> well then i need a opinion if it rocks
<ubuntu_> and if its worth using it
<ax1s> ubuntu: look at google video / youtube
<jhutchins_lt> Remember with the live CD everything that's not on the CD has to be done in RAM, and you loose it every time you shut down.
<K-Ryan> Install Kubuntu and get Beryl =)
<ax1s> I'm wondering about Project Looking Glass w/ Beryl
<ubuntu_> i think i will :D
<ubuntu_> is there any chance to run windows "under" kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i need it for my pda
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_: virtualization
<ax1s> ubuntu: yes but without 3d fx
<ubuntu_> :/
<ax1s> not directx
<ax1s> no*
<jhutchins_lt> wine/cedega/crossover-office will run some windows programs
<ubuntu_> thats not needed :D
<ax1s> ubuntu: vmware, was 5,000 grand
<ax1s> now free
<ubuntu_> no emulator for a whole windows?!
<K-Ryan> Whoa whoa whoa
<jhutchins_lt> There are several VM systems, but no, no full emulation.  Microsoft would have a cow.
<K-Ryan> 5 G's?
<ax1s> k-ryan: it was, back in the day
<K-Ryan> Wow
<ax1s> for 1 person licence
<ax1s> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<ax1s> the "player" was free
<ubuntu_> mandriva says they got one?
<ubuntu_> wait i will search for a link
<ax1s> well there is a completely free one.. called Nex
<ax1s> or something
<ax1s> XEN
<ax1s> sorry
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: Besides, you can always dual boot if you want to run windows games or something.
<ax1s> although i haven't been able to not play a game yet
<ax1s> like
<jhutchins_lt> `
<ax1s> i haven't tried many fps, but EVE Rev works
<ax1s> which should be all that matters ;] 
<ubuntu_> http://www.mandriva.com/en/linux/spring/explore
<BluesKaj> this is offtopic , but important ..MPAA had a fake movie download site running linked to www.godaddy.com ...if you DL'd a movie it put spyware on your pc and reported back
<ax1s> Choose your technology:
<ax1s>     *
<ax1s>       VirtualBox
<ax1s>     *
<ax1s>       VMware
<ax1s>     *
<ax1s>       QtEmu
<K-Ryan> That's interesting BluesKaj
<ubuntu_> alle freeware?
<ax1s> ubuntu: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ax1s> yup
<ax1s> there's a ubuntu install right there with the downloads
<ax1s> ubuntu is the best thing since sliced bread
<ax1s> "debian" done right
<BluesKaj> hehe, what's so great about sliced bread :)
<ax1s> i used mandriva when it was mandrake
<ax1s> blue: i can spread nutella on it ;] 
<ax1s> imagine what i can spread onto kubuntu
<ax1s> ;D
<BluesKaj> waaaay better than sliced bread
<ubuntu_> cool thing
<ax1s> uhm
<ax1s> ubuntu if you're not sold
<ax1s> sec
<ubuntu_> i think i found my distribution :D
<ax1s> i fill find you awesome vid
<ubuntu_> awesome
<BluesKaj> yeah , tried mandriva ...crappy hardware recognition
<ax1s> okhttp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<ax1s> er
<ax1s> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<ax1s> watch what he does to the video of lost
<ubuntu_> konquerer flash compatible?
<ax1s> i use firefox, but yah
<ax1s> konqueror for the file browser
<ax1s> like exploere is both kinda
<BluesKaj> konqueror is ok for browsing where IE is required
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Actually, mandriva has handled my hardware better than *buntu, that' s one reason I have it on this box.
<ax1s> BluesKaj: Really, how so?
<BluesKaj> very few sites , but some still exist
<jhutchins_lt> I've also been running it more than *buntu, so I'm more familiar with it.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: What version and hardware did you have trouble with?
<ax1s> jhutchins:  i should ask you the same, sir!
<ax1s> =] 
<runpain2> thank kr it did it with the supergrubdisk
<ax1s> what hardware issues did you have with buntu
<K-Ryan> Oh that did work?
<K-Ryan> Glad to hear!
<kharloss> hi there .
<K-Ryan> Hi kharloss
<jhutchins_lt> Edgy and Feisty on a Thinkpad with three different net adapters, and Feisty on a Toshiba with two.
<ax1s> jhutchins_lt: External devices?
<jhutchins_lt> I also haven't seen the sound problems with Mandriva that we see here.
<ax1s> hrm.
<ax1s> i thought my exitgy worked right out of the box
<ax1s> and all creative cards
<jhutchins_lt> ax1s: Some people have trouble.
<runpain2> Kr it is a mirical ;D
<ax1s> OHHH right
<ax1s> cause of alsactl
<jhutchins_lt> ax1s: There's a chronic problem with the SPDIF output being the default.
<ax1s> right
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , was looking ..it's the Mandriva Powerpack 2006 i 586
<runpain2> where you from KR
<ax1s> jhutch: easy fix ;] 
<ax1s> i agree, should be implemented
<ax1s> if they can mess with kcontrol so badly, they can change that.. ahahha
<jhutchins_lt> I don't mean to knock *buntu, but my current impression is that some hardware is kinda chancy in *buntu right now, wireless and sound especially.
<K-Ryan> New York
<ubuntu_> do u use any icq clients?
<ubuntu_> on win i liked miranda
<jhutchins_lt> Seem to be some things that sometimes work, sometimes don't.
<runpain2> I was Born in Rochester
<K-Ryan> Long Islander here
<ax1s> jhutchins_lt:  I didn't realize mandriva cured proprietary drive issues?
<runpain2> Grewup in SE Florida
<ax1s> driver*
<jhutchins_lt> ax1s: Not claiming they did.
<ax1s> *double checks HW support
<runpain2> Live in East Texas now 8 years
<ax1s> hey, maybe they do just support more
<ubuntu_> finally youtube vid is loading :D
<jhutchins_lt> My 2007.1 is pretty solid.
<runpain2> Dam Yankee i am
<K-Ryan> =)
<runpain2> :P
<ax1s> ubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<ubuntu_> guess where iam from ;)
<K-Ryan> So, new to Linux I guess runpain2?
<runpain2> whats the diffrance from a Yankee and a dam Yankee KR
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: It would be pointless in guessing, we get people in here from all over the world.
<ubuntu_> :D
<jhutchins_lt> Then again, no real complaints about my Feisty box, had sound issues but I fixed 'em.
<runpain2> yes a green horn 1 year
<ax1s> i'm from canada, mang
<ubuntu_> germany
<K-Ryan> Ah, you beat me by a little bit runpain2 =P
<K-Ryan> Germany eh?
<glasst> wondering if someone has been able to have kubuntu or any other distro mount and write to internal sd card; have heard this is hard and not found a way to get this done; using live cd with hp laptop
<BluesKaj> ax1s, same here ...where in canucksville are you ?
<runpain2> a yankee comes and visets and dam yankee stays
<K-Ryan> =P
<ax1s> glasst: your internal sd card reader isn't working? what model  HP
<ubuntu_> glasst if you got a clue query me :D
<runpain2> O_o
<ax1s> BluesKaj: HAMILTON
<ax1s> lol
<ubuntu_> but i dont got a hp
<jhutchins_lt> Oh yeah, and plug-and-play USB on 'buntu.
<ak007> hi
<jhutchins_lt> ... and mounting devices root-only.
<K-Ryan> Hi there ak007
<ax1s> glasst: the internal sd card works on my laptop
* runpain2 is away: I'm a Barber got a cut to do
<glasst> ax1s; its compaq nc 6000
<jhutchins_lt> Heh.  Barbers on irc.
<ax1s> glasst: Sec.
* runpain2 is back (gone 00:00:21)
<BluesKaj> aha ax1s, my daughter attended Mac ...Espanola ON here
<runpain2> yup here and there
<ubuntu_> this youtube vid is it beryl?
<runpain2> im on #jesus too
<K-Ryan> runpain2: Go to youtube and punch in beryl, click the first video
<glasst> ax1s; did you have to  do anything to get the card to work
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, well someone has to our hair ...whay little of it i have left even :)
<ax1s> glasst: : check this first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2635321
<BluesKaj> cut
<ax1s> glasst: no, hold on a sec i will find you a better link, but check that
<runpain2> kk
<ax1s> BluesKaj: They have Einsteins BRAIN at MAC.. BWAHAhaha
<K-Ryan> Oh damn, I said runpain2, sorry
<K-Ryan> I meant ubuntu_ =)
<BluesKaj> ax1s, just a small piece of it
<K-Ryan> The whole "im on #jesus too" thing confused me there...
<K-Ryan> Silly me =)
<runpain2> cool any way
<K-Ryan> Been around for a year and you don't have Beryl?
<glasst> ax1s; ok will read both links
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi giorgio
<giorgio> i'm italian
<K-Ryan> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> beryl ..bah humbug ...eyecandy for the shallow linux user :)
<giorgio> ok grazie
<K-Ryan> You're welcome =)
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Some eyecandy here and there isn't bad
<fdoving> i was not a big fan of beryl, but compiz fusion is much better, i acually have it running for more than 4 days, without one crash.
<K-Ryan> Someone said I should get that
<BluesKaj> yeah , just funnin' the window dressing crowd
<K-Ryan> That "beryl" is old
<K-Ryan> But since I'm on Fluxbox, well neither will do me any good
<ax1s> glasst: looks like you are SOOL
<K-Ryan> of isn't part of the acronym ;)
<ax1s> glasst: you can run windows inside vmware, then  have a portal folder going between the two os'
<ax1s> glasst: But other then that, you will have to join the waiting list for linux drivers for that SD reader
<K-Ryan> Hey do you think you could run Mac in Windows in Linux?
<ubuntu_> is this a own network?
<K-Ryan> Or any combination like that
<ubuntu_> i got a bnc at qnet
<ubuntu_> but i will need help at the startup
<ax1s> K-Ryan: If you had enough power, sure .. but why not just run BSD with linux / windows / mac all in vmware ?
<ax1s> :)
<fdoving> ubuntu_: this is the freenode network.
<ubuntu_> shall i download the kubuntu dvd?
<K-Ryan> ax1s: Just bored and thought of it =P
<glasst> ax1s; so you are saying that the portal would allow access to the sd card on the windows side
<fdoving> ubuntu_: the cd is enough. you can install the extra programs from teh internet after the OS install if you want to.
<runpain2> gona try beryl on my mepis 6.0
<ubuntu_> ah ok cool
<runpain2> gota find out the specs though
<ubuntu_> i would like to keep my windows alive. can i install kubuntu without any problems?
<K-Ryan> Yup
<K-Ryan> Dual boot
<runpain2> yup
<ubuntu_> ya
<BluesKaj> is there a linux installer for VMware ?
<K-Ryan> It's what I do
<runpain2> metoo kr
<runpain2> on my lap top and desktop
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Huh?  Lots of people running linux in vmware (and vmware in linux).
<ax1s_> I disconnected :(
<BluesKaj> all i get is VMware .exe that tries to install under wine and then it fails
<ax1s_> ubuntu_: did you check that looking glass video?
<K-Ryan> People running linux in vmware in linux?
<ax1s_> BluesKaj: Sec
<ubuntu_> ya its great
<ubuntu_> is this beryl?
<ax1s_> i run vmware to test out different linux distributions
<lebies> hey all, can someone pls help me get compiz running on kubuntu feisty. error running script is "Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support" ?
<ax1s_> well different os's altogether
<ax1s_> lebies: ATI ?
<marko_> how do i load subtitles in kaffeine?
<jhutchins> K-Ryan: Yeah, well, you could run say Fedora under Debian that way.
<lebies> i think i have everything else (drivers etc) running properly
<K-Ryan> lebies: You'll be able to get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<lebies> yep
<marko_> please help:/
<K-Ryan> jhutchins: I'm just teasing =P
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: #vmware
<K-Ryan> marko_: We can't help if we don't know the problem
<K-Ryan> Oh, nevermind
* K-Ryan hits self
<marko_> lol:>
<ax1s_> BluesKaj: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<lebies> ax1s_: yes, X1950
<marko_> well
<marko_> do you know ?
<ubuntu_> ax1s is the youtube video showing beryl?
<K-Ryan> subtitles in kaffeine? No idea
<K-Ryan> !subtitles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ax1s_> lebies:  uhm, do you know if you have directx working?  glxinfo | grep direct
<K-Ryan> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 6044 kB
<marko_> oh ok then:>
<lebies> K-Ryan: [blush :( thats where i thought i type  - hehe
<K-Ryan> marko_ Stick around, someone might know
<K-Ryan> lebies: It's ok, just letting you know
<jhutchins> marko_: mplayer and vlc just work.  Kaffeine?  Maybe, maybe not.
<MrLeavy17> sup
<MrLeavy17> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=hai2u <-- Make a quick $6 on your paypal account
<marko_> jhutchins, i know cause there are options for subtitles in kaffeine
<ax1s_> marko_:
<ax1s_> 9. Can i play my avi files with a external subtitle file?
<ax1s_> Yes. Subtitle files with sub, smi, srt, asc, ssa or txt extensions will be autoloaded. Use the playlist context-menu to add files manually. During playback you can change the used file in the Player|Subtitles-menu.
<marko_> but i can't find the option
<marko_> to load subtitles
<K-Ryan> Too bad I don't have a paypal account =(
<jhutchins> paypal is evil.
<K-Ryan> ?
<ubuntu_> ax1s_ is the youtube video showing beryl?
<runpain2> What live cd has Beryl 0.2.1 on it
<ax1s_> marko_:  Do they not auto load if they are in the same folder as the movie file?
<jhutchins> You have to give them total access to your bank account, username and password.
<marko_> no
<marko_> then another question
<marko_> how do i delay subtitles in
<marko_> vlc?
<blubbyblub> hello
<runpain2> does any one know
<blubbyblub> how can i watch dvb-s on ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> runpain2: I don't think any do because using it requires setting up your graphics card.
<blubbyblub> better kubuntu
<K-Ryan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<K-Ryan> Start there =P
<jhutchins> runpain2: Beryl was not stable enough when the live CD's were produced, nor would it probably fit on one.  Not sure it's stable enough now.
<blubbyblub> hi k-ryan
<runpain2> ohohoh
<blubbyblub> is it possible to view a dvb-s stream on kubuntu
<ubuntu_> is there a taskmanager at kubuntu like at windows?
<blubbyblub> @ ubuntu
<blubbyblub> ps -aux
<glasst> ax1s_; did you find other link or can you suggest where i might look; was it in forum of ubuntu
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Ctrl-Esc
<runpain2> some said on a mepis fourm there is one
<blubbyblub> | grep ""
<dale> hello
<blubbyblub> hi jhutchins
<ax1s_> glasst: I did, you are SOOL. your hardware is not supported in linux yet. there is a waiting list for ppl trying to get the code released
<ax1s_> glasst: that initial link COULD work tho
<blubbyblub> is it possible to view dvb-s?
<runpain2> DIGG does
<glasst> ax1s_; thanks
<ubuntu_> thx for your help
<jhutchins> blubbyblub: What's a dvb-s?
<blubbyblub> ..
<blubbyblub> @ jhutchins
<blubbyblub> digital video broadcast satellit
<ax1s_> marko_:  control-h and control-j
<blubbyblub> ?
<ubuntu_> im installing beryl with adept manager
<runpain2> Digg has Beryl on it
<ubuntu_> am i able to use it with live cd?
<ax1s_> marko_:  for more hotkey info go to  Settings/Preference/Hotkeys
<jhutchins> blubbyblub: Yes.
<ubuntu_> or no way?
<blubbyblub> thanks,
<ax1s_> marko_: You can also click on Advanced (bottom right) for more hotkeys
<blubbyblub> but my question was, if its possible to recieve
<blubbyblub> and watch
<jhutchins> http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_7746.html
<marko_> thankls
<marko_> bbl now
<blubbyblub> ,9
<marko_> gonna watch jay and silent bob xD
<blubbyblub> would be nice,
<jhutchins> blubbyblub: Requires hardware.
<blubbyblub> if u would hepl me
<blubbyblub> ;)
<ax1s_> marko_:  yuh
<blubbyblub> thx,
<blubbyblub> hardware is here
<blubbyblub> ;)
<blubbyblub> hey comeone whippy speaks ;)
<runpain2> err gota find the cd download for digg
<blubbyblub> ;)
<blubbyblub> i got now fc-6
<jhutchins> blubbyblub: mythTV apparently works with it, so does linuxVDR.
<blubbyblub> gonna burn it tonight
<blubbyblub> and trying also RHLE
<blubbyblub> ;)
<ax1s_> mmm myth tv
<ubuntu_> how do i use beryl?
<ax1s_> hahaha
<blubbyblub> yo mean linvdr? tried to install it
<ubuntu_> need to reboot? (live cd)
<ax1s_> that is a good question
<blubbyblub> but it wasnt as fine...
<ax1s_> ubuntu: if you reboot you lose what you installed
<blubbyblub> going to search for mythtv
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: If you have beryl working on a live CD you know more than we do.
<ax1s_> blubbyblub: http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=mythtv%20themes&btnG=Search&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<jhutchins> blubbyblub: mediabuntu might be helpful.
<ax1s_> blubbyblub: what kinda dvb-s device do you have
<Phoenixfeuer> hi everyone
<ax1s_> blubbyblub: make/model on your DVB-S card ?
<ax1s_> hi Phoenixfeuer
<runpain2> still looking for download
<Phoenixfeuer> does anyone have a binary of videolan 0.8.6c?
<ax1s_> runpain2: of what
<runpain2> Digg
<Phoenixfeuer> dapper binary :)
<Phoenixfeuer> the dapper one in the repos is quite old and does not support wmv9 (wmv3) playback
<ax1s_> Phoenixfeuer: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fv%2Fvlc%2Fvlc_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-5_i386.deb&md5sum=20c3ac18c080365c21cbcf5adf1d6327&arch=i386&type=main
<Phoenixfeuer> does de debian package work out of the box?
<blubbyblub_back> ...back
<blubbyblub_back> @j the staller is here
<blubbyblub_back> it seems to be really complicated with myth
<blubbyblub_back> group myth ?
<blubbyblub_back> how should i make that?
<blubbyblub_back> addgroup?
<ax1s_> Phoenixfeuer: Why do you need c?
<ax1s_> Phoenixfeuer:  Oh
<ax1s_> Phoenixfeuer: I don't see why you could just grab the new vlc deb
<blubbyblub_back> @jhutchins....
<ax1s_> and install it manually .. it should say if it will need something
<blubbyblub_back> i have only two groups in my list?
<blubbyblub_back> should i create a group myth?
<jhutchins> blubbyblub_back: No clue.  Don't have the hardware.  Try #mythtv-users (NOT #mythtv).
<Phoenixfeuer> well the latest binary avaiable for dapper seems to be 0.8.6a
<runpain2> gota go sure was fun
<Phoenixfeuer> the edgy one won't work will it?
<blubbyblub_back> @jhutchins i know you are a professional...
<blubbyblub_back> but do i really need a backend ;)
<blubbyblub_back> hey
<blubbyblub_back> come on...
<blubbyblub_back> ;)
<blubbyblub_back> oh my god
<Phoenixfeuer> sorry, im still fairly new to linux, otherwise I would've compiled the source myself :)
<binks> it says on kaffeine site that the lastest build is 0.8.4 but feisty repo only has 0.8.3 but the kaffeine site says it should be 0.8.4 should i no of another repo
<marko_> i will freaking kill myself ok now here's the problem
<blubbyblub_back> if you would give me pm acces ;)
<ax1s_> sec
<blubbyblub_back> would be right, ;)
<ax1s_> sorry disconnected
<marko_> in kaffeine i don't know how to load subtitles! in vlc when  i load them they are all big and stuff weird...! in mplayer i can't load the movie (it's in .avi format)
<marko_> so what should i do?!:(
<ax1s_> sorry disconnected
<amnesiac_> phoenixfeuer what are you try 2 install??
<marko_> guys what should i do:/
<jhutchins> :v kaffeine
<marko_> what?
<jhutchins> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 6044 kB
<amnesiac_> marko: install the gstreamer libs in adept gstreamer fluendo and demux and all the rest off the sh--t
<marko_> why should i do that?
<florian> Hello!
* jhutchins has no trouble with .avi's in mplayer.
<marko_> does really no one know how to load the freaking subtitles in the fuck*ng kaffeine
<marko_> i had no problems with kaffeine yet
<Phoenixfeuer> amnesiac_: I'm trying to install the latest videolan player
<marko_> just don't know how to load subtitles
<Phoenixfeuer> 0.8.6c
<jhutchins> marko_: I can't even get kaffeine to play regular audio/video.
<marko_> i can
<marko_> i watched everything with it
<Phoenixfeuer> I'm using dapper, therefore the latest one is of course not in the repositories
<jlund> marko_: hold on and I will try some things
<jhutchins> Phoenixfeuer: Have you considered upgrading?
<jhutchins> marko_: You need kaffeine specific help, I suggest you try the mailing list or forums or whatever they have for kaffeine.
<marko_> yeah but i want to watch the movie now.../
<Phoenixfeuer> dont know about upgrading, last time I've tried doing a full upgrade from edgy to dapper my whole system broke
<amnesiac_> phoenixfeuer myth will work with a kernel 2.6.18-28
<marko_> jlund, ok
<jhutchins> #kaffeine
<florian> I am using kubuntu 7.10. .... I automatix2 already available for the ubuntu beta?
<ax1s> my wifi does not love me
<jhutchins> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jhutchins> florian: 7.1 isn't beta any more.
<amnesiac_> ax1s love hurts is it?
<ax1s> :)
<ax1s> dreams of a/b/g ;] 
<amnesiac_> what wifi ??? a1xs
<florian> If not, which repository should I use for adobe reader, macromedia
<Phoenixfeuer> mplayer works OK with the latest w32codecs but I'm in need of videolans streaming capabilities
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  just my shiddy lil netgear adapter flaking out .. everything else is gold..  wrt54gl/dd-wrt sp3
<jhutchins> florian: try kpdf or xpdf
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  the ndiswrapper method worked nicer then the new built in .. :(   not sure how to unload it and do it the old way
<amnesiac_> netgear is supported by madwifi is it? i can be wrong
<ax1s> and wait a sec..    BluesKaj: you want to play wmv9 ?  i play wmv9 all the time and i don't use any special version of vlc.. i use kaffeine
<amnesiac_> mesg 2 ax1s
<jhutchins> ndiswrapper, and it's broken in current kernels iirc.
<ax1s> amnesiac_: It's this netgear usb thing .. wg111v2
<amnesiac_> yes ax1s with a dongle right??$
<ax1s> was workingm uch better with ndiswrapper and proprietary driver.. vs this built in rtl8187 or whatever driver
<BluesKaj> ax1s, no thx , i use amarok , and rarely used wmp even when i ran windows
<Phoenixfeuer> ax1s: kaffeine probably hasn't got problems playing wmv9 files but then it cannot act as a streaming server for my home network can it?
<Phoenixfeuer> otherwise i might consider switching :)
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  nah just the usb thing  http://213.186.44.139/netgear/fr/images/wireless/photos/wg111v2.jpg
<jhutchins> Phoenixfeuer: I thought there was a way to stream mplayer...
<amnesiac_> ah ok ax1s
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  i use amarok too, i'm talking about video files, wmv9 HD
<ax1s> i heard amarok has video support? that would be uber nice
<BluesKaj> ok, well i run kaffeine for avi files
<jhutchins> ax1s: Not that I've heard.
<amnesiac_> gonna look 2 the link of ax1s 2 find help see ya later
<jlund> marko_: http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=faq#question9
<Phoenixfeuer> jhutchins: thing is, i need to stream to my xbox's xbox media center which itself uses a version of mplayer and plays the files out of sync
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  no worries, i've decided not to play nexuiz with wifi anymore ;D
<BluesKaj> ax1s, vmware-install.pl: command not found... strange
<Phoenixfeuer> by streaming them via vlc to my xbox should work because the latest version apparently supports wmv9
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer:  I play wmv9 HD codecs in kaffeine
<Phoenixfeuer> yeah i know but i need to stream wmv9 the way videolan does :)
<va170542> test
<amnesiac_> hahahha lol ax1s
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  ? what it works .. mplayer is best
<ax1s> amnesiac_: vlc doesn't work for me at all
<va170542> test from munic
<ax1s> va170542: That is a confirm.
<Noldoaran> sudo isn't asking me for a password anymore, how do I chane it back?
<Noldoaran> s/chane/change
<amnesiac_> test succes va170542
<amnesiac_> i use vlc for gp3 and mov files
<ax1s> Noldoaran: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_disable_root_user_account
<jlund> Noldoaran: This is normal. There is a 15 minute window where commands as sudo will not prompt for a password. It would be annoying if you had to type it every single time.
<amnesiac_> kaffeine i use for avi and mpeg
<florian> jhutchins: did I miss anything? 7.10 (gutsy) is beta ... isn't ist?
<Phoenixfeuer> so can kaffeine stream then?
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  i use kaffeine for everything except the few wmv9 that need mplayer
<jhutchins> florian: Not for several months now.
<jhutchins> florian: Oh, wait....
<Noldoaran> jlund: no it's not asking me the first time, it's been this way for a few days
<Phoenixfeuer> you guys actually are confusing me :)
<jhutchins> florian: Yeah, 7.1 is gutsy, is beta.  Feisty's what, 7.04?
<jlund> Noldoaran: When did it start?
<Noldoaran> don't remember
<amnesiac_> i cant get the wmv9 sh--it going on run with the kaffeine
<jlund> Noldoaran: You can't think of any programs that you installed?
<ax1s> gutsy gibbo is 7.10
<amnesiac_> wich c0dec i need??
<jhutchins> !mp3 > amnesiac_
<Noldoaran> bbs
<ax1s> amnesiac_:  uhmm.. actually i lied.. everything but wmv9 works in kaffeine..  mplayer for wmv9
<ax1s> but i had to select different codec family to handle wmv9 properly
<ax1s> VLC/Preferences/Codecs   then select win32 video
<ax1s> you can leave audio
<ax1s> er
<ax1s> MPLAYER/preference/codecs
<ax1s> UHG
<ax1s> <-- Tired .. muh bad
<jlund> Noldoaran: What was the full package name for "bbs"
<ax1s> i'm lovin the wmv9 samples, need more!! .. also a couple HD trailers... mmm 1080p
<t_maus> hi guys
<florian> I use kubuntu (7.10) how could I install all ubuntu stuff? (gnome desktop and all apps, that came with a normal ubuntu istallation?
<ax1s> florian: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<florian> ax1s: thanks ...
<t_maus> does ANYBODY know a very good streaming server
<sylvisj>  what should I use as a FS when trying to mount a fat32 drive?
<ax1s> t_maus: for audio gnump3d , for video.. not sure
<t_maus> im searching for a video streamer
<amnesiac_> cybergods amnesiac is going to work ,,,al ya hackers and whizkids you have my blessings
<ax1s> t_maus: I got gnump3d to stream videos over LAN fine, but over the net is another story.. didn't figure out transcoding ;] 
<amnesiac_> hahahahaha lol
<ax1s> lol
<t_maus> LAN is very goood
<ax1s> amnesiac_: masalik muh brotha
<t_maus> which codecs did it support
<ax1s> t_mause sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<amnesiac_> see ya
<Phoenixfeuer> hmm gnump3d?
<t_maus> si
<ax1s> mmmnmnmn gnump3d
<t_maus> mpeg4 ? mov
<Phoenixfeuer> does it support wmv9?
<Phoenixfeuer> :)
<t_maus> i need it also for windows pcs
<ax1s> works on all versions: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/28/how-to-setup-gnump3d-for-a-streaming-media-server-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer: Will stream whatever MIME type you specify
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer: Up to the stream receiver to have a proper codec
<Phoenixfeuer> which streaming protocol does it use?
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer: like.. raw
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer: You enable the mime type, and ..  i dunno.. *checks
<Phoenixfeuer> ok
<ax1s> okayi can't find a reference, but i remember how to sorta, sec
<boxman> hey everybody
<Noldoaran> jlund: sorry, I'm back. I installed a kernel that I compiled, then removed it because it didn't work..
<ax1s> Phoenixfeuer: http://n1nj4.dnsdojo.org/mime.types
<Phoenixfeuer> k cool
<ax1s> look at the bottom of the list.. it does more then a/v
<t_maus> what is with helix streaming server
<ax1s> t_maus: realmedia garbagio
<t_maus> but it is not bad
<ax1s> t_maus: Helix is opensource real media
<ax1s> oh
<ax1s> t_maus: does it transcode?
<t_maus> think so
<ax1s> also
<ax1s> 30 days free trial
<t_maus> 2 options
<ax1s> oh, simple 5-stream free
<ax1s> nice
<t_maus> 1. free version 2. buisens version
<eagles0513875> what u trying to transcode
<t_maus> right
<Noldoaran> where is the sudoers file?
<eagles0513875> u mean something from mp3 to flac for instance
<ax1s> t_maus: I'm downloading it right now to play with ;] 
<ax1s> Noldoaran: didn't i already give you a fix
<t_maus> "/etc/sudoers
<eagles0513875> ax1s: also for transcoding try soundkonverter
<ax1s> Noldoaran: sudo passwd -l root
<ax1s> eagles0513875:  transcoding video
<Noldoaran> ok
<vzduch> t_maus: tried VLS?
<eagles0513875> AHHHHHHHH sry for caps
<eagles0513875> i remember finding something
<eagles0513875> to convert stuff to avis
<ax1s> nah,  we wanna stream any type of avi
<t_maus> exactly
<ax1s> and set the encoding on it so it's playable over our 1mbit up connection
<ax1s> video i should say
<ax1s> this helix server could be interesting
<ax1s> i mean, i've hated real media for ever, but if they let me broadcast my own stuff
<vzduch> !info idjc
<ubotu> idjc: graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.9-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 409 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<ax1s> with  a  user browsable playlist.. that would be awesome
<ax1s> vzduch:  this will transcode video/
<BluesKaj> bah, vmware won't run or install..too many patches and screwups...it's not worth the trouble
<vzduch> ax1s: I guess not.. I was looking for something for audio streaming
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  joint channle BluesKaj
<ax1s> BluesKaj: I can help you get vmware running in 2 minutes
<vzduch> !info vls
<ubotu> vls: lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4+cvs20031028-6 (feisty), package size 376 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<BluesKaj> waste of time ax1s ...i prolly won't use it much anyway ...i have most stuff working on linux that i used to do on windows anyway
<BluesKaj> I already dumped it
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  you could get an sdcard to usb converter for like 5 bucks ;D
<BluesKaj> ax1s, >??
<marko>  does someone know how do i make subtitles in kaffeine bigger? :DD
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  you wer egtting vmware  running to get your sd card going, right?
<vzduch> ax1s: do you think it feasible to run VMware on a 900 MHz Athlon?
<t_maus> i dont see any of my files in gnump3d
<BluesKaj> nope, my sndcard is fine .. runinig perfectly well ...you're thinking of some one else perhaps
<BluesKaj> we were discussing running music files on windows with vmware with another person
<ax1s> what would you want vmware for
<ax1s> for music
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  I have no idea what you want to do
<BluesKaj> i wanted to try it out is all, mainly :)
<ax1s> hahaha
<eagles0513875> if anyone is interested in audo multimedia or 3danimation there is a version of ubuntu just for u lol
<eagles0513875> ubuntustudios.org
<eagles0513875> www.ubuntustudio.org
<ax1s> marko: File/Open File, click the  USE SUBTITLE FILE,  ADVanced settings/ and under Relative font it says Normal - you can change it to large or larger
<marko> i have it
<ax1s> oh i see
<ax1s> word
<marko> already thanks anyway:D
<eagles0513875> marko what is it like
<ax1s> marko: ;] 
<marko> eagles0513875, what?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu studio
<marko> ubuntu studio?
<BluesKaj> ax1s,, so i can talk my daughter (a total computer newb)  thru her windows probs on her new lappy , without ahving to go the wifes pc to emulate what she's trying to do
<eagles0513875> marko: ya
<marko> wtf is that:D
<eagles0513875> pm me if u have identified urself
<eagles0513875> u said u had it
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  Oh word..   so you want to talk over the phone? skype it up!
<marko> i don't have it
<marko> :s
<ax1s> :(
<eagles0513875> oh go to ubunutustudio.org and take a look at the homepg
<ax1s> eagles0513875:  it's nice.. but GIMP ?
<eagles0513875> ? how so
<marko> why should i have it?
<ax1s> i'm saying.. the webpage is nice
<ax1s> ;] 
<ax1s> but how is gimp good for graphix
<BluesKaj> well ax1s , I'm here in northern ontario and daughter is in toronto ... i can't skype her laptop from here :)
<psygrass> hi.. i am trying to compile and install dekorator; i downloaded Kdevelop, Kdevelop3.dev, build-essential and checkinstall packages... but when i type (make)  in the terminal i get errors and can't install it... please i need to know what libraries still missing? i couldn't find an answer for this on the net :-)
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  Why not?
<BluesKaj> she can barely get online , let alone install skype
<ax1s> BluesKaj: Ahhh
<ax1s> BluesKaj: So you are trying to get audio to work with linux msn client?
<BluesKaj> :)
<ax1s> skype works out of the box
<ax1s> on windows nawyays
<eagles0513875> lol
<ax1s> ;D
<eagles0513875> u forget lol
<eagles0513875> we dont use windows here lol let alone the dreaded word
<ax1s> hahah.. find an msn client for linux with audio/video native support
<BluesKaj> no ax1s that was another guy who was asking about running wm files from his ntfs partiton and some mentiom=ned vmware and i just commented that i couldn't get vmware installed ...that's it
<ax1s> not this plugin with google this and SIPS that
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  Ahhhhhhhh
<ax1s> hahahha
<eagles0513875> u couldnt BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> cuz that is what im trying to install
<ax1s> right now?
<ax1s> i can walk you through it
<ax1s> in like
<ax1s> 5 minutes
<ax1s> join ivmu
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> is that the channel u want me in ax1s
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, i'm not gonna try again today ...i really don't need it ...it's too much of a pain to install
<ax1s> type /j ivmu
<ax1s> ya
<eagles0513875> lol i do lol cuz im wanting to test out way to many things
<eagles0513875> lol like ubuntustudio and fedora7
<BluesKaj> I'll lurk , ax1s
<ax1s> there is nothing, yet
<ax1s> i thought skype was gonna bust it out, but they slacked.. google might bring it on tho
<ax1s> *shrug
<kamui> anyone have a GMA900?
<kamui> I need to set up dual displays with the GMA900
<kamui> need the know how
<K-Ryan> I got this command right, right?
<K-Ryan> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<ubuntu> buenas tardes
<K-Ryan> hola
<danw99> anyone help me with an initramfs problem??
<fokosa> server emupedia.com #antrix
<fokosa> ups
<fokosa> :D
<virusurbano> :d
<virusurbano> :D
<virusurbano> alguno a probado gambas?
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<maverick> hey
<Solifugus> How do you config after physically installing a second hard disk?
<skullAttack> lo all
<virusurbano> whats ups
<Solifugus> the new disk wasn't autodetected
<skullAttack> solifugus - you need to add the disk to fstab
<maverick> was wondering how can i add program to kubuntu's startup? i use to do it but i forgot how..i have my script i just need to know where to put it?!!
<skullAttack> if you consult with the ubuntu wiki there will be an article there
<Solifugus> skullAttack: Normally that's what I'd do.. but I don't understand that UUID=,,,, type format it uses
<Solifugus> skullAttack: I am used to /dev/sdb1 .... type format
<K-Ryan> Solifugus: so you use that
<K-Ryan> that's what i was told to do and it worked for me
<Solifugus> but isn't there an automatic way??  one would think so..
<K-Ryan> device mount-point etc. etc.
<K-Ryan> sudo mount -a
<K-Ryan> adding the devices automatically, dunno
<skullAttack> i dont think the UUID is nescessary
<skullAttack> if it is, you could copy it from your existing disk, so long as you want its permissions to be the same
<Solifugus> I don't have a clue what the UUID is..
<skullAttack> ah yea sorry im being a clown
<skullAttack> i dont think it is nescessary
<skullAttack> i might be wrong
<skullAttack> try it, if you havent done so already
<Solifugus> K-Ryan: So what fs type do you put for ntfs ??
<K-Ryan> ntfs
<K-Ryan> i think
<Solifugus> not working
<TeraDyne> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<skullAttack> yeah it is ntfs
<skullAttack> fat32 is vfat
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to make Google Desktop open with Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<skullAttack> a sample of my fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<skullAttack> and a 1 at the end
<skullAttack> (oh, its there. damn my eyes are borked)
<Solifugus> TeraDyne: thanks.. that diskmounter thingy worked perfectly...
<skullAttack> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<skullAttack> thats a nice script
<skullAttack> i still like doing it the old way ;)
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can extract the contents of an iso?
<Mr_Sonoma> quick question, what package do i need to install to play .avi and .wmv in kaffine?
<skullAttack> libxine-extracodecs
<skullAttack> i think
<skullAttack> or libxine1-ffmpeg
<Mr_Sonoma> ok will try it thanks
<skullAttack> hell, install both
<skullAttack> ;) np
<crazyrobot> or w32codecs or there is a package on the mplayer website.
<skullAttack> ya
<crazyrobot> do a search for mediabuntu repository and add it.
<vzduch> K-Ryan: mkdir ~/tmp/iso (or another dir wherever you want) && sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile.iso ~/tmp/iso
<Mr_Sonoma> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<vzduch> then browse
<crazyrobot> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> vzduch: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<vzduch> hmm
<K-Ryan> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 dsl-3.4.iso /home/ubuntu/Desktop/New\ Folder/
<crazyrobot> try switching the loop like 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop dsl-3.4.iso /home/ubuntu/Desktop/New\ Folder/'
<K-Ryan> Same error
<vzduch> K-Ryan: just tried w/ a local iso, no problem here
<K-Ryan> =*(
<K-Ryan> Maybe it's because I'm on the live cd?
<vzduch> could be.. I've heard of the strangest errors when working w/ the live CD
<frojnd> Is there any software fo flash DVDs CDs ??
<Mr_Sonoma> ok got it...thanks yall...
<HyperCity> after starting a tomcat server i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28876/ (i asume the server has started right) but when i'm tring to conect to http://localhost:8080/ i get page not found , what should i do now?
<trakinas> hey there folks!! I need to compress a folder (57MB +/-) to =< a 50MB. gzip and bzip does not do the job, so as 7zip (=( ) . rar does work, but it screws up special characters and gives me header error.
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to how to configure superkaramba widgets?
<shane2peru> I right click and the configure is greyed out :)
<trakinas> shane2peru: try looking at widgets own Readme. imho, superkaramba is reaaallyyyyy heavy
<shane2peru> is karamba better ?
<shane2peru> trakinas: where do I find the Readme?
<shane2peru> trakinas: do you recommend another one?  I love those little widgets.
<shane2peru> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
#kubuntu 2007-07-07
<trakinas> shane2peru: it is heavy here. if yu love it, it probably run smoothy on your machine. in general, into widgets dir
<shane2peru> trakinas: thanks
<trakinas> shane2peru: you are welcome
<trakinas> sooooooo... anyone?
<quinton_> Need help installing windows flash to kubuntu
<trakinas> quinton_: why you need windows flash? you mean the plugin or the program?
<quinton_> trakinas: I have a windows program that requires flash...
<trakinas> quinton_: install it via wine.
<quinton_> trakinas: didnt work
<trakinas> quinton_: hmmm... i dont remember how, but I could install shockwave and flash plugin via wine once.
<shane2peru> quinton_: are you talking about installing flash for Firefox as a plugin?
<quinton_> shane2peru: no
<eagles0513875> blues
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<quinton_> shane2peru: more like to run a program off the desktop
<shane2peru> quinton_: I'm afraid I can't be of much help then
<BluesKaj> yes eagles0513875
<shane2peru> quinton_: I don't know anything about flash, don't really use it other than as FF plugin
<eagles0513875> name of the room ur in again lol
<quinton_> shane2peru: like?
<shane2peru> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> ax1s: dude
<eagles0513875> blues dump vmware
<shane2peru> quinton_: ^^^
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: virtualbox is so much faster
<eagles0513875> ax1s: dude virtualbox is so much faster
<BluesKaj> I tried VB ..it wouldn't connect to the net
<quinton_> shane2peru: that would not help me
<eagles0513875> did u have nat enabled
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what room r u guys in again
<ax1s> eagles0513875:  ivmu
<AdditionAl> something has gone pretty wrong. Something won't let me manage my packages because another controller is managing them. I have restarted and closed everything I know how. Some one help please!
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> AdditionAl: ^^^
<AdditionAl> k justa sec
<AdditionAl> thank you, that worked. I will get back to you an other stupid recording question.....
* DaSkreech bows
<eagles0513875> AdditionAl: take a lookat ubuntustudio.org
<AdditionAl> yeah I know.  I would get that if it were something I can't just get from the repos and I hate gnome
<eagles0513875> im a fraid since im running gutsy to just add the repos
<eagles0513875> im fraid it might break something lol
<K-Ryan> Psst, I'm on the Live CD, I need to mount something
<K-Ryan> A hard drive
<vzduch> AdditionAl: there's a number of ubuntustudio-* pkgs you can install
<skullAttack> edit fstab
<K-Ryan> For the live cd?
<K-Ryan> Too much effort
<briancron> I have a question about installing from the Kubuntu disk... it doesn't give me an option to resize the Vista partition, is that normal?
<K-Ryan> It can be done in another way
<K-Ryan> I've done it before
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: mkdir Below && sudo mount /dev/devicename Below
<K-Ryan> Below?
<skullAttack> Below being the mount folder ;)
<skullAttack> u can call it anythin u want
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: mkdir MyDrive && sudo mount /dev/devicename MyDrive
<skullAttack> thats a cool method. never thought of doing it that way before
<vzduch> doing what?
<skullAttack> ^^ said command string for mounting a drive
<vzduch> that's perfectly normal
<skullAttack> yea. i always used fstab
<vzduch> o0
<skullAttack> dont regularly mount or unmount. my drives are pretty static so
<vzduch> you use fstab if you want to permanently have that device in your filesystem
<skullAttack> with that command, would the fstab be amended, or just mounted for that session
<bassgoon> what do I need to do to make it use a swapfile instead of a partition
<bassgoon> like...pre-installation
<vzduch> why would you want to do that?
<AdditionAl> ok I cannot record sound at all, it comes trhough my spaekers but I can't record from it.  I jack installed and running.  I am using the alsa driver... I have been workin on this for like a week.
<bassgoon> perhaps because a swap partition would put me over the 4 partition limit, and I don't plan on using more than one distro at a time
<bassgoon> ever
<eguzkia> hello someone can do an nmap on this IP: V
<eguzkia> hello someone can do an nmap on this IP: 213.230.130.56
<DaSkreech> skullAttack: just till its unmounted.
<skullAttack> yep thats a given
<skullAttack> what about if i rebooted
<DaSkreech> bassgoon: Maybe an extended partition?
<DaSkreech> skullAttack: then it would be unmounted
<bassgoon> that's a bigger PITA
<skullAttack> heh that was my question. ty ;)
<vzduch> why is an extended partition a PITA? o0
<bassgoon> have you ever tried to use anything on extended parts?
<bassgoon> the ONLY os i've ever gotten to 'just work' is xp
<vzduch> what's the problem?
<skullAttack> lol. the only OS ive ever seen "just work" is OSX
<DaSkreech> bassgoon: Seriously?
<vzduch> I have /boot and swap on primary partitions, everything else (/ and /home) on extended partitions w/ no issues
<bassgoon> well, if I made an extended partition, linux would have to be ON it
<skullAttack> if you have to get it to "just work" then its not really "just working" is it? :P
<DaSkreech> skullAttack: that's cause they forcibly stop you from doing anything stupid like a lazy umount :)
<bassgoon> skullAttack, xp just did it
<bassgoon> trying to do it on linux...
<bassgoon> I already have 2 oses, and 3 partitions that I can't mess with
<bassgoon> so I have 1 partition left for linux
<skullAttack> i see
<bassgoon> why does it always have to be questioning why I'm doing something...if you care to offer me help...do, otherwise...let me be...
<bassgoon> geez
<AdditionAl> no one has any ideas?
<ubuntu> Daaaaamn -.-
<ubuntu> My entire street lost power for a second
<ubuntu> And I'm still logged in here >.>
* ubuntu is K-Ryan
<pagan0ne> anyone expirence with krfb?
<K-Ryan2> Okay I never got it to work
<K-Ryan2> I need the contents of an iso
<TeraDyne> bassgoon: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/ < A small tutorial on making a file and using it as swap
<K-Ryan2> I'm running on the Live CD
<bassgoon> TeraDyne, cool
<bassgoon> thank you
<K-Ryan2> I can't use Ark, so if anyone has a way for me worth trying, drop a line
<TeraDyne> bassgoon: No problem.
<skullAttack> might be an excuse to buy another hdd :P
<AdditionAl> ok this is nothing new, I don't want to install windows over this but whatever...
<skullAttack> whoa big lag
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: Mount the iso
<K-Ryan2> =*( it doesn't work
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: I was just typing that up.
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan2: You can't mount an iso?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: What command did you try ?
<K-Ryan2> It gives some cryptic error message
<TeraDyne> put in in here or pastebin it
<TeraDyne> put it*
<K-Ryan2> I don't have it right now because my entire street lost power for a second
<K-Ryan2> Notice how K-Ryan is still in the chat...
* TeraDyne just woke up 20 mins ago
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan2: Ah, ok.
<K-Ryan2> I'll try to get it though
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: well try again and see if it doesn't work and when it doesn't paste the command here :)
<visha> hello?
<DaSkreech> hi
<visha> what do you use?
<visha> what OS?
<K-Ryan2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/ubuntu/dsl-3.4.iso /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Mount/
<K-Ryan2> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<TeraDyne> visha: Kubuntu, as do most here.
<K-Ryan2> I'm not doing something wrong, right?
* DaSkreech looks up at the Chan name
<visha> oke
<visha> I'm using Ubuntu with Gnome
<TeraDyne> I always use "sudo mount -o loop <file> <mountpoint>"
<K-Ryan2> #Ubuntu may be of more help
<K-Ryan2> But you're welcome to stick around
<DaSkreech> TeraDyne: I think that's what he did
<visha> oke thanx ryan
<AdditionAl> visha, I would ask your question anyway....
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: He specified a filesystem type as well. I never do.
<visha> ooh oke
<visha> ask me
<DaSkreech> Doesn't make a difference all the new mounts do an auto detect it's functioanlly the same thing with more typing
<DaSkreech> Unless it's aDVD ISO of course :)
<AdditionAl> visha, ask you what
<DaSkreech> Which unless it's terribly named I don't think it is
<visha> [01:06]  <AdditionAl> visha, I would ask your question anyway....
<TeraDyne> DaSkreech: Ah, ok.
<K-Ryan2> It's an iso file
<visha> ooh sorry
<visha> misread
<AdditionAl> ha ha
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: Wait you downloaded the ISO on the Live Cd?
<K-Ryan2> I'm on the Live CD
<K-Ryan2> And I downloaded a DSL iso
<K-Ryan2> note the name
<K-Ryan2> dsl-3.4.iso
<DaSkreech> That's Gibbony :)
<K-Ryan2> What?
<DaSkreech> You'll get it after a minute or two :)
<visha> so men
<K-Ryan2> No, I probably won't
<visha> trying to install something with the terminal is hard
<visha> you've got to know thta language
<AdditionAl> visha, what are you trying to install?
<K-Ryan2> brb...
<Mr_Sonoma> what are you trying to install visha?
<TeraDyne> !pastebin > TeraDyne
<DaSkreech> hi intelikey
<intelikey>     anyone with a clue-by-four care to look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37968  and tell me how to fix it ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech :)
<yurimxpxman> what's the best program to play midis with?
<K-Ryan2> back
<intelikey> yurimxpxman i like "playmidi"
<intelikey> yurimxpxman it's cli tho
<visha> well just something random
<visha> but I use the program
<Anobe> is it possable to dual boot windows with linux?
<visha> in ubuntu
<TeraDyne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28884/ < If anyone want's to see why you shouldn't let me write scripts at 4 in the morning.
<kushal06062007> What is the best program to create and edit MIDI?
<visha> yes, anobe
<TeraDyne> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<visha> I have a dualboot
<intelikey> anode only if you have both installed
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: sounds good to me. Thanks :-)
<visha> linux:ubunto
<Anobe> on a single hardrive?
<kushal06062007> Yes, Anobe
<visha> windows:xp
<Silent_G> hello, somebody here knows how to make 3D accalartion work on a Radeon 7000? please i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<visha> yeah
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: What is the filesysetm on the hard drive?
<visha> with partitions
<TeraDyne> !ati Silent_G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati silent_g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ati | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan2> Umm
<TeraDyne> Forgot the pipe key
<K-Ryan2> That's a very good point
<Silent_G> thenkz
<Anobe> right now im useing windows on a harddrive, and i need to put ubuntu with install it comes with
<intelikey> !dualboot | Anobe
<ubotu> Anobe: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: I'm guessing the mounted image from the Live CD is alerady on a Loop device
<kushal06062007> Does Ubuntu have any problems with wireless mice? I want to buy one soon so ...
<Anobe> Thanks
<K-Ryan2> No DaSkreech
<K-Ryan2> I think it's umm
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: it says that no device was found.. wtf?
<K-Ryan2> I don't remember formatting the drive...
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: It hasn't been fomratted?
<K-Ryan2> =)
<intelikey> yurimxpxman hmm   modprobe usb-midi   if you use a usb device
<K-Ryan2> It hasn't
<K-Ryan2> I cleared it and forgot
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan2: ah
<kushal06062007> Do you have windoes XP already installed?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: no, I don't have a USB device.. shouldn't my soundcard support midis?
<intelikey> yurimxpxman if your sound card supports midi   it should "just work"   if the card doesn't support it....   err ummm well
<intelikey> idk
<intelikey> yurimxpxman you probably need to haller at crimsun about that.   and i'll take notes when he fixes it for you    hehhe  :)
<TeraDyne> intelikey: if his soundcard doesn't support MIDI, I want to know who made it. I have a "Stupid Idea of the Era" award to give them.
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: who's crimson?
<DaSkreech> Second to TPM?
<intelikey> TeraDyne yeah.   probably an AD1816 or something.....  :/
<yurimxpxman> TeraDyne: it *should* support it.. I've never played midis before, but I can't imagine it not supporting it
<K-Ryan2> I had to do something before my midi worked
<K-Ryan2> But it works
<yurimxpxman> K-Ryan: any idea what it was?
<TeraDyne> yurimxpxman: Try "timidity". You'll probably have to install it, but if it doesn't work, than I'm out of ideas.
<K-Ryan> It wasn't configured, I needed to install something too
<K-Ryan> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Silent_G> DaSkreech, that site you gave me of ubuntu describes how to install an ati driver over the 9000 series, i have a 7000 one :s
<TeraDyne> oh, and timidity is a command line app, so you'll have to run it from Konsole or a virtual terminal
<K-Ryan> That did it
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: I think the ati driver might work
<intelikey> my playmidi works from day one,  don't think i did anything to it.   but i'm using an OLD es1688 sound drive card.
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: Nice. Didn't even think about the bot.
<K-Ryan> ;)
<Silent_G> which ati driver but? the one open source of kubuntu is only 2D and i need 3D for playing games
<banksey> Hi guys, My Konqueror keeps crashing for some reason at random time, Anyone had this problem before, Or know how to fix it? Help would be much appciated.
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: then install fglrx
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<TeraDyne> kuma: is it a windows shared folder?
<K-Ryan> I need help formatting my hard drive
<kuma> dunno, i just know that i connect to this servers using ftp
<intelikey> so no help for a shoeless system ?
<K-Ryan> cfdisk says "FATAL ERROR:  Cannot open disk drive"
<K-Ryan> So I can't partition it
* K-Ryan slaps himself
<K-Ryan> GParted.... -.-
<intelikey> sudo cfdisk /dev/<put the drive device here?
<intelikey> >
<K-Ryan> let me try again, maybe i misspelt something
<TeraDyne> kuma: try using an FTP program like "KFTPGrabber".
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<kuma> sorry
<kuma> the remote:/ folder was working on my home, but i'm not there right now and the problem could be proxy related, but i', nopt sure
<intelikey> K-Ryan but you do know that *fdisk is not for resizing partitions... right ?
<K-Ryan> I know
<K-Ryan> It's for making
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> or deleting them
<intelikey> changing type....
<TeraDyne> kuma: I never use "remote:/" for FTP, so I can't help further.
<kuma> TeraDyne: I'm not looking for a sustitute, i really like the remote system used in kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Hmm, works now
<K-Ryan> Go figure
<K-Ryan> Yeah I put in cdfisk lol
<K-Ryan> Silly me
<_gtt_> what's a recommended way to format my mp3 player's drive to fat32 ?
<intelikey> man.  i should have used the man page long ago.  says that mouse support can be disabled with -d  on the command line for mc   and all this time i've been using the shift key to do copy and paste in mc.....
<intelikey> _gtt_ what ever way works the best for you.
<intelikey> anybody with insight on my boot issue ???
<intelikey> <repost>     anyone with a clue-by-four care to look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37968  and tell me how to fix it ?
<K-Ryan> Hey umm, I still need to get the contents of the iso
<K-Ryan> What I just did didn't fix it
<K-Ryan> Could somebody else get them and host them on filefront or something for me? I would be eternally greatful. =)
<shadowhywind> is the a console command to restart X.org
<intelikey> K-Ryan i'm on dialup.  so impossable here...
<K-Ryan> =/ thanks anyway intelikey
<intelikey> shadowhywind sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> i mean i could if you have the six weeks it will take to do that.   assuming it's normal cd and not dvd iso....  ;/
<K-Ryan> It's DSL
<K-Ryan> 50MB
<intelikey> oh that's not so bad i did actually dl that back a few years ago when it came out.
<Darkrift> how do i force kill a service?
<intelikey> root it
<Darkrift> command though?
<intelikey> as root    killall name
<Darkrift> an uninstall script us unable to stop it
<OptimusRex> Good evening everyone
<intelikey> or      kill 'pid'
<Darkrift>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<OptimusRex> Does anyone remember how to get into Konsole and get ubuntu recongnise the graphics card?
<Darkrift> ok
<intelikey> Darkrift find the pid   pidof blah
<Darkrift> how do i find a pid of a service?
<intelikey> Darkrift what are you calling service ?   kernel thread ?     ps aux
<Darkrift> on an uninstall
<Darkrift> it failes
<naught101> anyone know how I might clear my recently used applications list? quicklaunch has an Icon for a program that's obviously not installed any more, and it's giving me a malformed URL
<Darkrift> says its unable to stop the "Virtual ethernet" service
<intelikey> probably not running so it can't be stopped and thus the installer is failing   ?
<Darkrift> no idea
<intelikey> ps aux
<intelikey> px -A ux
<intelikey> oops  ps -A ux
<Darkrift> i see a few that belong to vmware
<Darkrift> how do i show only ones with vmware in them
<intelikey> on anything i have installed one could  just use the  "pid" command   but seeing that it's a script i wrote it's not likely you have it on your system...
<intelikey> grep -ie vmware
<intelikey> ps -A ux | grep -ie vmware
<BluesKaj> just installed vmware ...what a chore
<OptimusRex> I have installed edubuntu and I want to select the graphics card by getting into konsole but I don't know the commands or at least I forgot to copy them the last time I did it for kubuntu
<OptimusRex> Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> and if you need a pager  add    | less
<Darkrift> okj
<Darkrift> killed each of them
<Darkrift> script worked now
<Darkrift> ty
<intelikey> Darkrift killall is handy.    man killall   ffr
<Darkrift> omfg
<Darkrift> vmware still says its installed :@
* Darkrift goes to edit the install script
<Darkrift> screw all this messa
<intelikey> killall is still handy.
<dfwlinuxguy> optimusrex...I don't understand your question
<intelikey> :)
<Darkrift> i killed each one seperatly
<Darkrift> and the uninstall script completed
<Darkrift> so its checking for something else
<OptimusRex> there is a way to get into ubuntu and choose your kind of graphics card but I don't remember how. Can you help me with that?
<intelikey> does qemu only work with disk images or can you use real hard drives ?
<TeraDyne> OptimusRex: Ubuntu or Kubuntu? If you're talking about Ubuntu, try #ubuntu
<intelikey> OptimusRex in a terminal type; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dfwlinuxguy> are you talking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I didn't stop to think... Maybe I should just go back to bed...
<OptimusRex> I think that's it. Let me try it
<Darkrift> lol
<intelikey> TeraDyne anyone else in the bed ?
<Darkrift> commented out the error message and made it skip the return and its installing now
<TeraDyne> intelikey: It's 6:49 pm here, so no.
<intelikey> nah it's not worth it then... just stay up.
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Ok. I'll just go play some Secret of Mana or Pokemon Battle Revolution... or maybe make a pokemon app in bash...
<intelikey> works for you.
<cyberg7358> I installed kubuntu and everything was perfect until I rebooted the machine and could not log in. I tried for hours to figure out how to log in but could not. where can can I get easy instructions to figurenout how to log in?
<vzduch> define 'could not log in'
<intelikey> <repost>     anyone with a clue-by-four care to look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37968  and tell me how to fix it ?
<cyberg7358> user name and password
<intelikey> cyberg7358 reboot to single user mode and set the password for the user account
<TeraDyne> cyberg7358: Your UN and PW don't work?
<intelikey> example; passwd bob
<intelikey> type password here
<intelikey> repete password here
<intelikey> init 2
<intelikey> login as bob with the password you typed
<intelikey> example only ^
<vzduch> intelikey: single-user mode is 'init 1'
<intelikey> vzduch yes
<intelikey> but you can't call init without loging in first or specifying at boot time.
<cyberg7358> no they dont, I googled the problem and read about a lot of other users that had the same problem
<cyberg7358> I am using ubuntu fiesty now. It setup without any problems
<intelikey> oh wait.  you are having that problem with gutzy ?
<skullAttack> cyberg7358: there is the possibility taht you typed the password in wrong twice, but with the same typo
<TeraDyne> cyberg7358: Ubuntu or (K)Ubuntu
<skullAttack> it happens rarely, but ive done it once or twice
<see-g> me too
<drif> what's the way to get rid of 'too many open files' errors?
<see-g> intelikey: it might be possible to get into single user-mode by rebooting and catching the GRUB menu (it's called recovery mode there)
<intelikey> cyberg7358 gutsy      get out of here.   you belong in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> see-g  that's what i sujested ^
<intelikey> drif set the ulimit higher
<cyberg7358> Sorry I was just trying to figure out haw to setup Kubuntu
<see-g> intelikey: sorry, I just understood what you meant with specifying at boot time ;)
<vzduch> cyberg7358: Feisty or Gutsy?
<kuma> hi, i'm having a problem with the remote:/ folder, when i try to access a server form there i get an error that only shows the address i'm trying to connect to. can anybody help me?
<skullAttack> kuma: didnt you ask that exact same question earlier?
<drif> intelikey: hm, it already says unlimited..hard to top that
<intelikey> cyberg7358 hey no problem.  but if you use the alpha/beta prerelease don't expect us to help with it.  and the people in #ubuntu+1 need the input when you do have problems.
<kuma> yes :)
<intelikey> drif unlimited on open files ?
<intelikey> drif ulimit -a   to read
<kuma> i'm hoping someone could help me
<OptimusRex> TeraDyne and Intelikey, thanks for the commands. I'm in and it's working. I'm configuring graphics as we speak
<intelikey> drif im set to    open files                      (-n) 1024
<intelikey> OptimusRex welcome
<OptimusRex> cool
<drif> intelikey: it was 1024, changed to 2048
<TeraDyne> anyone know if there's a way to make irssi make a "beep" sound if someone mentions my name in a channel?
<intelikey> drif is your user processes set ?
<Darkrift> how do i install the "kernel source package" ?
<intelikey> max user processes              (-u) 128
<intelikey> drif you should set that to something sain,  unlimited is asking for a runaway process to loop you into a reboot...
<drif> TeraDyne: you can handle events with scripts, you just need to know how to do some perl - there might be something similar already written though
<intelikey> Darkrift from the repos  use apt-get install linux-*source*      from the developers   dl the tarball and unpack it.
<TeraDyne> drif: Actually, I found some settins you can add. Here's the link I found: http://pookey.co.uk/blog/archives/2-Irssi-making-it-beep-when-your-nick-is-mentioned.html
<TeraDyne> settings*
<drif> intelikey: 256 sane enough?
<TeraDyne> *sigh* still too used to Konversation's tab-comp dropdown.
<intelikey> drif anything below 2k should work.  :)  but you want at least   128    most like about 512
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone else seen a problem when switching users on Fiesty?
<intelikey> drif note that counts all processes that the user owns  reguardless of access point.
<Mr_Sonoma> my screen sometimes will go totally white and nothing i do other than hitting the reset button (maybe i should try restarting x nextime it does it - just thought of that one) will bring it back.
<drif> intelikey: when I make those changes with ulimit, are those instantenous?
<intelikey> yes
<drif> intelikey: or does something else plaque my ktorrent
<TeraDyne> Mr_Sonoma: I've had that happen on my laptop. Maybe I'll try that as well.
<intelikey> but not permanant.  you need to add them to something like /etc/bash_bashrc or /etc/profile
<vzduch> drif: too many files in your download and/or upload queue, I guess
<drif> vzduch: there really ain't that many, active atleast
<Mr_Sonoma> TeraDyne: i havent tried just hitting cntrl + alt + bkspce but just thought next time it does it ill try that before pushing the reset.....was hoping someone else had seen it and might have a suggestion as to a solution
<intelikey> drif and i don't think they will apply to another shell when added via the command line.   i.e. you can't export settings to a parrent.
<drif> intelikey: ah, so those aren't global?
<intelikey> they are if you have them in /etc/profile
<intelikey> :)
<TeraDyne> Mr_Sonoma: I've only used the "reset" method as well. I will try restarting X next time, though.
<drif> intelikey: and reboot..?
<intelikey> no just log out
<intelikey> it is read at login
<drif> intelikey: pretty much same thing.. need to close my processes
<intelikey> obviously a differance in perspective there.   when one user logging out is equal with a full system reboot .........
<dxdt> I have a panel on top of my desktop and one at the bottom, but I can't make the bottom one "tiny" only the top one changes sizes when I vary the settings.  I know you can change the bottom one, but I don't remember how.  Ideas?
* intelikey suspects "w" on drif's system would reveal one user...
<drif> intelikey: and perspective depends on circumstances in hand..
<intelikey> dxdt cause you didn't select the other pannel in the config window
<dxdt> intelikey: explain more cause I know I'm just missing something simple
<intelikey> dxdt it's a drop down menu in a selection box
<dxdt> under what?
<intelikey> upper right of the config window
<intelikey> in the window it self
<intelikey> says main pannel    or some such
<dxdt> not from what I can see.  I'm just doing right click on panel >> configure panel
<intelikey> yes  and in that window that opens when you do that.  look for the menu of which pannel
* intelikey guesses someone will have to draw a picture 
<dxdt> on the "Arrangement" options?  someone might have to I'm looking all over and I don't see that option :-/
<Blu3> mmmh, yummy kernel panic with gutsy
<intelikey> Blu3 oh nice.  not syncing ?
<TeraDyne> intelikey: I'm not seeing a panel choice menu either.
<Blu3> not sure.  kaboom during boot process.  nothing specific, too long of a scroll to see the original cause.  i'd have to hook up my serial cable and i'm too lazy to do that right now
<dxdt> I've done it before and I remember the solution being really obscure and improperly placed
<intelikey> TeraDyne not a menu a list box with drop down menu in it.
* intelikey closes mouth about kde seeing that it's not been installed here in months now.
<dxdt> intelikey: actually I just googled around and found a listing of a known bug for it.  So since this is a fresh kubuntu install, lemme update and see if it appears
<intelikey> dxdt k  good idea
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> somebody here told me to instal fxglx or what is it, i installed like the manual said on kubuntu site, restarted X but X didnt start, somebody can help? i need 3D Accel!!
<jhutchins> Known bug != fixed bug.  Is it closed?
<dxdt> not closed but there is a work around apparently using the touch command on a kde settings file I guess
<jhutchins> dxdt: Ok, package update is not gonna fix it then.  (Might fix something else, who knows?)
<intelikey> now anyone with clue-by-four care to look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37968
<intelikey> jhutchins maybe ?
<jhutchins> Sure.
<Silent_G> somebody here told me to instal fxglx or what is it, i installed like the manual said on kubuntu site, restarted X but X didnt start, somebody can help? i need 3D Accel!!
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> Silent_G maybe in   #ubuntu-effects    if not in here
<kamui> how would one go about restricting a pointer device to a specific range?
<dxdt> Silent_G: fglrx is the ATI made driver for ATI cards that is needed to get 3 acceleration in cards not yet supported by the open source ati/radeon drivers.
<Silent_G> hmm
<kamui> eg, I have a tablet and dual monitors, but I only want to use the tablet within the confines of the first monitor due to the terrible stretching ratio that occurs
<Silent_G> so i must first install the driver from their site?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ugh, init img...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yep
<Silent_G> cause the howto said that there's too choiced, install from their site, or just install fglrx
<jhutchins> intelikey: Where'd you get that 464 kernel?  Build it yourself?
<hitmanWilly> ok, let me go through this some more and see if anything pops out
<jhutchins> intelikey: I presume that's the one that's giving you trouble.
<draik> How do I locate the key to all of my repos?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: what's on hdc1?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: or does it even exist?
<intelikey> as i was saying i have a barrowed initrd.img that will let me boot after the ten minute time out and the commands issued   but that can't be preminant
<intelikey> hitmanWilly that's the location of the install on that box
<jhutchins> intelikey: I'd use mkinitrd directly.
* intelikey actually has a partition on  that box
<jhutchins> intelikey: Which kernel is the problem?
<intelikey> jhutchins i did.  did you look at the pastebin ?
<intelikey> jhutchins all.
<draik> In kTorrent, what does it mean when a download failed because "too many open files"?
<intelikey> i removed the 2.6.15-28-55-386  and treid a 2.6.15-26  and a -23  nothing works.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, sounds like something is missing from the init img if i had to guess, ie filesystem drivers
<jhutchins> intelikey: There's a lot there.  Looks like you were doing mkinitramfs, not mkinitrd.  Also looks like you might have some other files left over from another process.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.   except i can mount the root file system from the busybox shell
<jhutchins> intelikey: So none of the kernels currently works, right?
<hitmanWilly> ok, nm, saying it doesn't exist vice not readable
<jhutchins> intelikey: Stock kernel doesn't work?
<intelikey> jhutchins mkinitrd is used with 2.6.13+ ???
<marcus> hello i have weird drop shadow glitches from dialog boxes in beryl. is there a fix?
<intelikey> jhutchins they were all stock  streight from the repos.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Sorry, I don't know for sure.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Ok, then you've got cruft somewhere that's keeping the install from completing.
<TeraDyne> marcus: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> jhutchins ok.  i'm burning packages to cd now so i can try reinstalling things
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, maybe its having problems following the hdc link to sdc...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly there is no sd?
<intelikey> dapper
<jhutchins> intelikey: I'd back up /boot, purge it, then try installing.  You migh want to manually purge the kernel libs as well.
<hitmanWilly> iirc the newer kernels use sd devices
<hitmanWilly> oh, dapper, nm
<jhutchins> It's saying that sd isn't updated properly.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Perhaps there's an sd package?
<intelikey> jhutchins errrm can't use an install cd on that thing.  i simply cloned this box i'm running here.  and all is well here.
<intelikey> jhutchins sd ?
<jhutchins> This is where Gentoo falls down too, trying to maintain legacy systems running the 2.4 kernel, and every week there's some update that can't handle the old kernel.
<jhutchins> intelikey: sd is a new approach to SATA iirc.
<intelikey> jhutchins and hitmanWilly sorry for any confusion on that point.   there are no scsi or sata pata drives in that box only one ide disk   and dapper did not use scsi emulation so there should not be any sd devices there
<jhutchins> Ah.
<hitmanWilly> ok, my bad there
<jhutchins> 'Cause it does complain about sd there.
<intelikey> no it doesn't complain about sd   sd came in with the hitman   :)
<jhutchins> intelikey: That _looks_ like errors I've had with mkinitrd when I didn't pass the correct options, or was running in the wrong relative dir or something.
<jhutchins> [   34.902019]  Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: no scsi, huh? look at line 147...
<intelikey> jhutchins it's defenately the initd*.img  and i have rebuilt several   none work.
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: You'll notice it also initializes the EISA bus.
<hitmanWilly> [   32.462412]  SCSI subsystem initialized
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins: yeah...
<hitmanWilly> i think the newer kernels all use sd device names with hd symlinks for compatibility
<jhutchins> A knowledgable lad explained to me that you have to actually load and initialize the drivers to determine if the hardware is there - or at lest, it's the most expedient method.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Like I said, I'd klean up everything that's installed with the kernel and see if apt can get one set up correctly.
<intelikey> if there were any scsi device then after it tried to init the bus it would list devices....
<jhutchins> I think it loads the SCSI support in case there's something on the USB as well.
<jhutchins> Or in case something's hotplugged.
<Graham> Sup
<hitmanWilly> ok, makes sense there...
<intelikey> [   34.902019]  Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods  <<<< would indicate that it tried to insert module sd and no hardware was there.
<teetanian> OMG!!!
<intelikey> but at any rate.  uninstalling the kernel and mkini* and what else ?
* hitmanWilly really needs to learn how to set up init imgs since it seems most distros are using them now
<teetanian> when this thing goes into Screensaver there's no way to bring it back again
<teetanian> plaese yelp!!!
* hitmanWilly yelps
<hitmanWilly> :)
* intelikey wishes all linux kernels has ext2 and ide or scsi+emulation support built in.....  then i wouldn't have this problem.
<teetanian> help!
<intelikey> teetanian no way ?
<teetanian> wtf is wrong with this
<Graham> What?
<hitmanWilly> teetanian: ok, what exactly happens?
<intelikey> [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   login and issue  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart     or  sudo killall xscreensaver  <!sp/>
<Graham> Is it a specialised openGL screensaver or something?
<teetanian> ok I don't really know, everything is fine. When is idle, me not using it, the screen goes dark and there's no way of bring it up again
<hitmanWilly> teetanian: is the screensaver up or is it just a blank screen?
<kain_> i am trying to install kubuntu on an older pc with win server 2003 on it it keeps going REALLY slow
<teetanian> hitmanWilly: no is a dark, black screen yet lit
<kain_> openSUSE says yast needs more memory
<kain_> any suggestions?
<intelikey> errrr ati isn't it teetanian
<hitmanWilly> teetanian: are your keyboard/mouse usb?
<teetanian> hitmanWilly: I've tried ctrl+alt+backspace but wasn't working
<teetanian> intelikey: nope intel extreme 840 or something like that
<hitmanWilly> brb
<teetanian> hitmanWilly: htis is a laptop
<Nyle> my eyes hurt
<TeraDyne> Nyle: ?
<Nyle> I think its from staring at the monitor too long
<teetanian> I am using a laptop
<TeraDyne> Nyle: That's why I use a dark theme now. Easier on the eyes.
<Nyle> my eyes feel like they are burning up
<intelikey> jhutchins anything besides the kernel initrd-tools and extfstools  i should replace ?
<K-Ryan> Nyle turn down the brightness
<Nyle> and when I close my eyes
<Nyle> it burns even more
<TeraDyne> Nyle: Turn down the brightness a little and use a darker theme. That was my solution for that "bug".
<Nyle> I did
<Nyle> it helps a little
<Silent_G> i need help on ATI please somebody
<intelikey> Nyle which is worth more to you?  your eyes or your computer ?
<Nyle> I think its this yellow nasty bright light in my room
<Nyle> the light bulb is an ugly shade of yellow light
<Nyle> intelikey: obviously my eyes.
<Nyle> intelikey: why would you even ask that?
<TeraDyne> Nyle: use white bulbs indors. yellow bulbs will kill your eyes faster than your monitor.
<intelikey> Nyle one never knows.
<Nyle> TeraDyne: I know man
<Nyle> what if i turn it off and use a dark theme
<Nyle> I am using kwin-baghira right now
<Nyle> what dark theme looks good that you recommend?
<Nyle> not totally black mind you, just darker than what I have
<TeraDyne> Nyle: I use a dark theme and I rarely have any lights on in my room, save for a small lamp for schoolwork.
<Nyle> ohhhhh
<Nyle> I know the problem
<Nyle> I'm runnign 1600x1200
<TeraDyne> Nyle: http://www.kde-looks.org has some good themes.
<teetanian> why on earth is Screen Saver on Desktop? Makes no sense, should've been in monitor or look'n'feel, too me freaing 2 hours to find it
<hitmanWilly> teetanian: and wait till someone with the same problem comes on and complains because its not somewhere else :P
<intelikey> teetanian cause the desktop is where it affects
<Nyle> well
<Nyle> screen savers were not made for the desktop
<Nyle> they were made specifically for monitors
<Nyle> old monitors couldn't stay on constantly or the image/text woul burn into the screen
<intelikey> teetanian but how hard is it to find ?   right click the desktop and configure.....
<Nyle> so the invented screensavers
<hitmanWilly> Nyle: not so much old monitors, but crt's with a text prompt just sitting there
<Nyle> teetanian: this is why I like to use kcontrol instead of this piece of crap control panel they give you in kubuntu
<Nyle> teetanian: just hit search type screensaver and you're good to go
<intelikey> Nyle yes and the screensaver was started by what and where did it run ?
<hitmanWilly> i think they're going back to kcontrol in 4 IIRC
<TeraDyne> intelikey: Strangely enough, it's in the same place as in Windows, in the desktop config app.
<intelikey> started by the window manager and ran in the base window.
<Graham> Hey, I've got a problem trying to run xgl on my computer, when I start it I get flashing triangles on the screen that flash then after the screen is screwed up, displays incorrectly and somehow uses half of the screen.
<intelikey> TeraDyne yeah    aint that odd.
<Nyle> intelikey: I'm not arguing where it should or shouldn't be concerning is configuration or where it runs or what it effects.
<intelikey> :)
<Nyle> I think you're one of those people who like to prove points.
<Nyle> TeraDyne: start using kcontrol, its the best
<Nyle> er..
<Nyle> not TeraDyne
<TeraDyne> Nyle: I do. I changed the menu entry.
<intelikey> kmenueditor
<intelikey> :)
<Nyle> it was teetanian
<hitmanWilly> or use a different WM...
<Nyle> I was talking to him but I guess irssi completed your nick
<TeraDyne> You use irssi as well?
<Nyle> nothing else satisfies me.
<hitmanWilly> that makes 3 :P
<Nyle> what?
<hitmanWilly> irssi users
<TeraDyne> I stopped using Konversation thanks to irssi
<Nyle> word man
<Nyle> word!
<intelikey> prove all things, hold fast that which is good.
<TeraDyne> Wow, noatun doesn't work?
<Nyle> noatun < mplayer
<Nyle> kaboodle is krazy
<TeraDyne> Is mplayer skinnable?
<Nyle> kaffeine is blah
<Nyle> YES! it is
<intelikey> vlc
<Nyle> vlc is blah
<Nyle> mplayer is bomb
<cs5> Has anyone had issues with the ubuntu fiesty freezing during an instal.
<TeraDyne> Nice. Time to get some skins...
<BluesKaj> TeraDyne, does irssi have a gui , or are you chatting in the terminal ?... i tire of the barebones thing after a bit :)
<TeraDyne> bbl
<hitmanWilly> the nice thing about vlc is that it has its own decoder
<TeraDyne> BluesKaj: in a Konsole window.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Nyle> BluesKaj: http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/irssi.jpg
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: yes, an ncurses one :P
<TeraDyne> later all. *sets away*
<BluesKaj> i've used irssi in emergencies at the TTY prompt when X was crashing due to my crappy drivers a while back
<Nyle> I have a machine that stays on 24/7/365
<Nyle> my irssi runs on it under screen
<Nyle> I just detach and attatch to it through ssh
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna watch some tv with wifey
<cs5> Anyone at all?
<Nyle> TeraDyne: btw check that screenshot
<Nyle> http://stoned.is.dreaming.org/screenshots/irssi.jpg
<intelikey> cs5 !i    never seen fiesty, and dont expect that to change.
<cs5> it is nice,but ill be damned if it'll instal
<hitmanWilly> cs5: where during the install does it freeze?
<cs5> sits at 15% checking fs, and second time at the part that asks about importing identities
<hitmanWilly> cs5: did you test the install medium?
<intelikey> seems that only about half the people in #kubuntu actually use ubuntu+kde aka kubuntu
<cs5> another time it wouldnt even finish loading the instal window
<cs5> yes it is verified and the md5 checksum matches
<cs5> it is a cd iso burned onto dvd with kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> cs5: ok, you may want to try a memtest and make sure that checks out
<cs5> which i have been assureed would work and it did for all intensive purposes
<cs5> except install
<cs5> lol
<neonflx> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> intensive purposes ... i like that :)
<cs5> its all good with windows kubuntu, even hiren and xtreme boot tests all is good hardware
<cs5> memory inclusive
<hitmanWilly> cs5: you may want to try a normal cd, the dvd should work ok, but you never know
<cs5> no other people having the same issue? I am cd free unfortunatly, but i might give that a whirl tomorrow. Verified means verified though right?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, it should
<cs5> Ubuntus utilities said the disk is perfect....
<cs5> lol
<BluesKaj> was running windows on vmware but couldn't  install drivers to get audio and my KB functions to work ..they appeared to install , but wouldn't work
<cs5> im lost good to see i am not alone. will try the cd and let the channel know how it works
<BlackBsd> hi does anyone use the dell laptops with kubuntu?
<neonflx> i have a question i installed kubuntu 64 and was having issues with beryl, vmware  then i installed kubuntu 32 and most of my issues are gone so basically it is the old ? 64 vs 32 i am happy now with the 32 on a dual core E6600 2 gig ram 7950gts and raptors on an Asus p5n32-e
<neonflx> i see no major difference between the 32 and 64 on my untrained eye annnyway
<hitmanWilly> neonflx: yeah, probably, 64 bit support is still pretty flaky for a lot of stuff
<BlackBsd> what is the difference from kubuntu and debian
<Graham> Hey, XGL seems to screw up my desktop and I don't know why, it does this: http://www.13cliff.co.uk/help.png
<neonflx> hitmanWilly i do agree i could not be happier, i been longing to switch for a while i just nebver got around to it i have 4 sys and an additional sys running clarkconnect (still tweking it) and installled Kubuntu and all of them
<hitmanWilly> eventually, the move to 64 will have to happen due to ram addressing issues if nothing else
<adydas> ok small q, if i blank my main os drive can i add my secondary drive without losing data and formatting it?
<adydas> i want to recover a naff partitioon
<Silent_G> hello
<Silent_G> can somebody explain me how to downgrade Xorg on kubuntu?
<intelikey> Silent_G sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system
<zaba> hi
<zaba> i've got few stupid questions
<intelikey> can you ask them ?
<zaba> is anyone here with a lot of patience?;)
<intelikey> ooops i had one too.
<zaba> :D
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> zaba prolly not.  but ask anyway
<zaba> first my question is haw can i install skype in ubuntu? there is no skype in aplication manager
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<intelikey> and next ?
<zaba> wow mybe since today i would eve like bots ;)
<Silent_G> intelikey, i want downgrade not install, to version 7,1
<intelikey> Silent_G same process just append the version
<Silent_G> hm
<Silent_G> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg=7.1 x-window-system=7.1?
<zaba> are there any other clients for skype protocol?
<Silent_G> like that intelikey ?
<intelikey> robably not the x-window-system version....  but yeah like that.
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> thankz alot man
<intelikey> zaba i think there is one....  don't recall the name toh
<Silent_G> intelikey, E: Version '7.1' for 'xserver-xorg' was not found
<intelikey> tho
<Silent_G> :S
<intelikey> though
<intelikey> thow
<intelikey> Silent_G view the packages on the site
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey>    ^
<intelikey> get the version info from there.
<intelikey> ok i'm outa here.    see jew guys men'yana
<zaba> i've got skype:D
<zaba> oh he's gone...
<zaba> thank him from me please...
<enzo_> Hello everyone
<enzo_> How do I get/find the key to a my repos?
<hero> are there drawers that can be added to the kde panel?
<RodSteel> what is everyone's preferred file sharing client for kubuntu?
<RodSteel> i was using frostwire on ubuntu but i don't see it in the kubuntu repositories - is it compatible?
<enzo_> RodSteel: Do you mean to download music or torrents?
<RodSteel> no, i have bit torrent
<RodSteel> ktorrent rather
<cs5> how can you shutdown an app that is frozen?
<hero> ktorrent rocks
<enzo_> RodSteel: In that case, I use GTK_Gnutella. Works for me
<RodSteel> for music and whatnot
<hero> cs5: try xkill
<enzo_> cs5: sudo xkill <app name>
<cs5> xkill then app name?
<cs5> ok
<cs5> ty
<RodSteel> enzo gtk_gnutella - is that in the repositories?
<RodSteel> i have the apollon install file on my desktop, anyone like apollon?
<enzo_> Yes, it's in the repos
<anobe> im having some problems getting ubuntu to dual boot on a windows computer, i need to know what "use entire disk" means
<RodSteel> anobe, are you partitioning the drive?
<anobe> yes
<enzo_> anobe: It means "Goodbye windows"
<anobe> ah
<anobe> ok
<RodSteel> do you have windows installed currently
<RodSteel> ?
<anobe> yes
<hitmanWilly> anobe: that means it wipes out the entire drive and installs kubuntu
<RodSteel> ok, vista?/
<anobe> xp
<enzo_> Manually edit the partition/drive
<RodSteel> ah, i don't recall if xp has a partitioning tool.. anyone know?
<enzo_> XP doesn't
<enzo_> I used PartitionMagic
<enzo_> Which happened to be full version and landed from the sky right onto my desk...
<RodSteel> would gparted work?  that should be included on the boot disk
<BlackBsd> how can i tell if my bluetooth works on feisty?
<BlackBsd> do i need to enable something?
<anobe> so, if i used partion 1, and use freed space?
<anobe> or what do i got to do to get this to work..
<RodSteel> anobe, you need to keep windows on it's own partition and then you can install kubuntu using the "use largest free space" option.
<cs5> hero, enzo, ty. nice tool. did the trick, but you already knew that didnt you
<anobe> well, however that free space, but however it says that its not enough room
<hero> cs5: it's one of those "phew" kind of things :)
<cs5> ;) you know it.
<RodSteel> if you do it manually make sure you have a partition for the swap file - maybe 1.5 gigs (designate it for swap usage).
<hero> now, if i could figure out a drawer-type thing for the panel, i'd be set.
<anobe> how do i do that is my question
<RodSteel> anobe, i'd also suggest that you setup a separate partition for your home folder (again, mount it to "/home" - it's an option in the drop down menu)
<anobe> so, do a manuel and set it to /home?
<RodSteel> anobe, if you have a sep. partition for the home folder then you can install a newer version of the os or just overwrite it with a fresh install *without* overwritting all the personal files in your home folder
<RodSteel> some people prefer to do it that way.. it's just a personal preference
<anobe> not sure on that, it says that my free space is 8mbs,
<^V^> anobe: you probably need to shrink your windows partition
<RodSteel> but yes, if you mount one partition for "swp" - swap file, another for /root (os will reside here - save at least 10 or 12 gigs for this one) and the mount the last partition as "/home"
<RodSteel> anobe, there are really useful guides as to how to do this.  google it
<RodSteel> screen shots and what not would probably be very helpful
<anobe> it doesn't explain it all
<RodSteel> anobe, what doesn't - the help guides?
<RodSteel> there should be others, i know i ran across one that was very helpful
<anobe> it don't cover all problems, like how do i set a smaller partion. or anything like that, nore do i change windows partion on a xp
<enzo_> How do I get/find the key to a my repos?
<anobe> currently computer says i have 8 mbs of room
<^V^> anobe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<anobe> been there
<anobe> don't help
<RodSteel> again, you need three partitions - all 3 should be something like sd3 format. mount the largest to /home, the 12 gig partition to /root, and the 1.5 - 2 gig parition to swp
<enzo_> RodSteel: You mean Ext3
<RodSteel> anobe, i gotta go.  sorry i can be more help.  good luck with it.
<RodSteel> enzo, yes.  thank you
<RodSteel> obviously, i am no pro.  i'm learning just as you are.  it's painful sometimes
<level1> Hi, my computer has been (only on rare occasion) doing a partial suspend where it turns off the fans and other devices but leaves the processor running... not only does there not seem to be a way to bring the computer back, but if I don't notice, it can overheat the processor... this is on a laptop
<cs5> Anyone know if you can encrypt your requests in ktorrent?
<level1> Hi, my computer has been (only on rare occasion) doing a partial suspend where it turns off the fans and other devices but leaves the processor running... not only does there not seem to be a way to bring the computer back, but if I don't notice, it can overheat the processor... this is on a laptop
<cs5> Cogeco blocks torrents all the time
<level1> oops, sorry double post
<anobe> will steam work on linux?
<anobe> or work with ubuntu?
<level1> anobe: whats steam again?  is that wine?
<crocodile> I wish KDE wasn't so hard to customize
<anobe> steam is a online gaming thing
<level1> crocodile: what do you mean?  kde is super easy to customize
<level1> crocodile: what are you trying to do?
<anobe> it runs half life and cs
<crocodile> level1 - it really isn't, I'm talking about appearance GUI overhauls
<level1> anobe: under wine you mean?
<anobe> no,
<anobe> wine?
<level1> crocodile: you mean you want different widget styles?
<level1> anobe: its a "compatability layer" to run windows apps on linux and unix
<level1> anobe: its pretty cool, but it only works some of the time
<crocodile> level1 - no, it's a very big hassle changing color schemes, button styles, themes, ,etc
<level1> crocodile:
<level1> crocodile: I don't know what your talking about
<level1> head over to kcontrol and take a look
<crocodile> yes and it is still a hassle, especially with buttons
<level1> the first section is appearence... you can install themes, change widget styles, configure colors
<level1> crocodile: are you messing with me?  button styles is the easiest thing there... go to "style" and choose one
<crocodile> try changing from a light to dark setup and you will see what I mean.
<level1> crocodile:
<level1> crocodile: thats easy to, thats in colors
<level1> In fact, I'm using a dark color scheme right now
<level1> crocodile: whats the problem?  maybe theres something wrong for you
<level1> dark color schemes are a problem because a lot of programs "don't agree", especially webpages
<level1> I wish the khtml guys would make the webpages just ignore system settings
<crocodile> the problem is not all buttons change color or your left with black text on a dark button or white text on a light button
<crocodile> making it near impossible to read, and the configuration a hassle
<level1> crocodile: where? in the window itself?
<level1> I never had that problem... are you pressing "apply" to early?
<crocodile> I'm working it out, my point is the dialogues and method of changing it is very crude and will hopeflly be better in kde4
<level1> hmm.... I don't see what your getting at
<Darkrift> is superkaramba the only way to get "widgets" in linux?
<crocodile> It's overlly complex, to sum it up.
<Darkrift> cause superkaramba doesnt even work 90% of the time for me
<crocodile> there's too many unrelated menus and options to click through to get the desired effect
<CrunchyFerrett> *sigh*
<CrunchyFerrett> How does one go about installing the DiVX codec?
<CrunchyFerrett> Or the Divx web player?
<NotFaint> Who knows what I need to do to have java applets supported in web pages in Kubuntu, using Firefox?
<level1> Darkrift: people seem to really like superkaramba, but I don't find it useful at all... in kde 4 theres going to be a much cooler thing called plasma
<level1> that'll be out in october
<NotFaint> whoops, I think maybe google is my friend
<fibonacci> Is the next release of Kubuntu gonna be shipped with KDE 4 ?
<K-Ryan> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> That wasn't much help...
<mrwilloby> when I logged back in after doing nothing significant, all my fonts in Firefox look bad, thinner than they were before
<mrwilloby> I made sure anti-aliasing is on, and that didn't change anything
<ubuntu_> hi everybody
<mrwilloby> anyone know what I can do?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem with my kubuntu installation
<ubuntu_> the CD is scrapped
<ubuntu_> scratched
<kernco> ubuntu_, then you'll have to burn a new CD
<kernco> mrwilloby, what was your problem?
<mrwilloby> all of the sudden my fonts have started looking bad after a restart
<mrwilloby> in Firefox they are too thin
<mrwilloby> and the spacing seems kind of weird
<sevenseeker> Hello
<sevenseeker> is anyone here an openvpn ninja?
<acidBURN> is Gutsy going to use KDE 4 ??? :-S
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: No, and neither will Gutsy
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: Gutsy+1*
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: why not?
* TeraDyne is on a stuipd laptop keyboard, and can't find his USB one
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: hear that KDE 4 is going to be release this year...
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: Won't be out in time for Gutsy, and I don't remember why for Gutsy+1. It was mentioned at the talk at aKademy.
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: well that stinks... so it will be next year
<sevenseeker> does anyone use openvpn client?
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: They'll most likely have KDE4 repos that you can add.
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: It just won't be in by default.
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: they are working on a unified backend datbase, which got my interest...
<anuar> hai
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: KDE 4 is supposed to have better intergration within itself
<TeraDyne> acidBURN: Sounds great. I'll probably add the repos when the KDE4 final is released.
<stdin> it won't be in gutsy because it would be too new and possibly unstalbe
<dr_willis> heh - ubuntu will proberly be up to Zany Zebra release by then.
<acidBURN> TeraDyne: me too
<stdin> it may or may not be in gutsy+1, depends
<acidBURN> lets hope not
<TeraDyne> stdin: I thought they said no to KDE4 in Gutsy because it wouldn't be out in time. Maybe I should watch the Kubuntu talk from aKademy again...
<dr_willis> its best to not rush things. :)
<stdin> it's not known the exact date of the release
<TeraDyne> dr_willis: like Fedora?
<acidBURN> Well, if it comes out by April of 2008 its not bad
<stdin> tho it probably won't be out in time
<hitmanWilly> there'll probably be third party repos available at least, once it comes out
<acidBURN> its the unified backend, that I wanted........for a long time.
<acidBURN> .......later
<hasan> how can i extract contents of an iso image?
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TeraDyne> stdin: I just listened to the talk. No Gutsy default KDE4 because it won't be out in time, and no Gutsy+1 because it'll be a Long-Time Support release.
<stdin> is gutsy+1 lts? hmm, didn't get that memo :p
<hitmanWilly> well, it would be about time
<dr_willis> I never have figured out what support actually means.. :) other then bug fix's
<hitmanWilly> every two years, right?
<kernco> mrwilloby: that happened to me too, actually.  I never figured out what the problem was
<dr_willis> We all want to be cuttin edge! :)
<mrwilloby> kernco, did it ever get resolved?
<TeraDyne> stdin: http://akademy.kde.org/conference/programme.php < Down toward the bottom is a link to download a video of the talk. Mr. Riddell is the one giving the presentation.
<TeraDyne> stdin: The link is a small picture of a video icon.
<stdin> I'll watch it as soon as kdelibs compiles
<TeraDyne> stdin: Got a gcc screensaver going? XD
<stdin> cmake has nice colors :)
<kernco> mrwilloby, I've since reinstalled, which fixed it, but that's certainly not the optimal solution
<K-Ryan> What do you guys think of a Dell Inspiron 7500?
<K-Ryan> I'm getting it from someone for $50. It had Fluxbuntu on it and all it needs is a PCMCIA card or USB wireless
<sevenseeker> inspirons are good machines, I have a 9300
<K-Ryan> Err, *has*
<lamlurkey> I need help with Kubuntu 7.04 I just installed it and cant get my password right
<K-Ryan> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone seen a problem when switching users where their screen goes totally white and the system wont respond short of hitting the reset on the front of the case??? any idea on what to do to fix the issue?
<CrunchyFerrett> Has anyone managed to get stage6.divx.com to work with Kubuntu?
<TeraDyne> O_O;
<CrunchyFerrett> Guess I'll take that as a no
<CrunchyFerrett> Bummer
<K-Ryan> Sorry =/
<CrunchyFerrett> *sob*
<hero> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jeff__> Whats up room
<ubuntu_> when you plug in a usb hd, how do you know which device it is?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly: it's not showing up,  I only see my 3 internal drives.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: if that doesn't show it, it's not being seen by the system
<ubuntu_> hitmanWilly:ok I unplugged the drive from the hub and connected it directly. it automounted and showed up on the desktop.  cool
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: sounds like a hub issue...is it a 1.0 or 2.0 hub?
<yurimxpxman> Google Desktop keeps opening behind other windows. Is there any way to prevent this?
<quinton_> need decent iso burning program, any help?
<yurimxpxman> quinton_: K3b
<hitmanWilly> quinton_: k3b
<yurimxpxman> lol
<TeraDyne> quinton_: k3b
<TeraDyne> lag...
<hitmanWilly> that's 3...:)
<quinton_> teradyne: doesnt kubuntu come with that?
<TeraDyne> quinton_: ues
<TeraDyne> yes*
<quinton_> teradyne: does it like have t oburn to a cd... it is not listing the option for a dvd
* Mr_Sonoma is away: Gone away for now.
<hitmanWilly> quinton_: right click on one of the buttons, and add button
<hitmanWilly> quinton_: down in the box on the bottom
<TeraDyne> quinton_: Just select the iso from the file browser and it won't matter what type you're burning.
<CrunchyFerrett> *stabs Konqeror*
<CrunchyFerrett> *stabs Firefox*
<TeraDyne> CrunchyFerrett: ?
* hitmanWilly hands CrunchyFerrett some more knives
<CrunchyFerrett> heh
<CrunchyFerrett> I want to take the laptop to bed and watch streamign movies as I go to sleep.
<CrunchyFerrett> Alas, I cannot. Because none of the web browesers will stream divx movies
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett: try copying the link into kaffeine or vlc or something
<CrunchyFerrett> hm
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: maybe install mplayer and mplayer plugin
<mrwilloby> anyone have any new ideas of what to do if fonts in Firefox start looking terrible all of the sudden?
<CrunchyFerrett> mplayer and its plugin are both installed.
<dr_willis> reboot? - oh wait - thats the windows answer...
<dr_willis> mrwilloby,  try making a  new user. see if the problem affects them also..
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: and firefox still doesn't stream the videos?
<mrwilloby> I'll try that, dr_willis
<CrunchyFerrett> v: Nope. It keeps screaming about needing a plugin
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: have you got a link I can check?
<CrunchyFerrett> http://stage6.divx.com/Stargate-Atlantis/video/1209999/Stargate-Atlantis-3x13---Irresponsible
<NickPresta> heh. I finally set up Vista today.
<hitmanWilly> NickPresta: why?
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, I got a free copy of Vista Ultimate and I wanted to try it out (from a visual standpoint)
<hitmanWilly> ok, i can sorta see that...
<NickPresta> Visually, it's a huge improvement over XP. It's more intuitive, "pretty" and inviting. However, from a user's standpoint, and perhaps I'm biased, it feels clunky and build for the absolutely lowest common denominator.
<NickPresta> and built*
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: it doesn't play at all in firefox?
<CrunchyFerrett> nope
<CrunchyFerrett> I get redirected to a page saying "For linux support, try using mplayer"
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<^V^> Try to download the binary codecs from there
<dr_willis> Wowsers - someone gave me a Pent 233MMX system!  HP even! :)
<dr_willis> and it works. Heh.. live cd's are so handy
<CrunchyFerrett> binaries.
<dr_willis> I find a lot of the stuff in vista totally confusing and 'hidden' :)
<draik> How do I backup a list of all my installed apps? APTonCD doesn't get all my apps.
<dr_willis> but ive only used it a little bit so far.
<hitmanWilly> draik: dpkg -l
<NickPresta> dr_willis, I agree. I was just posting a similar comment on the forum I frequent. Control panels feel cluttered and it's hard to find specific settings.
<CrunchyFerrett> v: Downloladed. Now to figure out how to install it :)
<dr_willis> NickPresta,  they make up for it byu having every proigram have links/hyperlinks/thangs to every other program
<draik> hitmanWilly: I did that, but I want it so that it's in a nice list for me to install again
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: there should be a readme
<dr_willis> NickPresta,  they at least DID add that 'search' stuff that helps ya find things
<CrunchyFerrett> readme? README? What self respecting nerd ever reads the instructions!?!
<hitmanWilly> draik: you want it in a file you can backup or print?
<hero> CrunchyFerrett: i want "RTFM" for a vanity license plate :D
<NickPresta> draik, try this (untested). It should work (do this in the console): sudo dpkg -l > apps.txt; for x in $( cat apps.txt | awk '{print $2;}' | sed '1,6d' ); do sudo apt-get install $x; done
<K-Ryan> Ever wonder what genius decided to call it a "readme" ?
<NickPresta> that will save all the packages you have to apps.txt, then loops over it and runs it through apt to install
<MaxMex1404> hi everybody. i just downloaded the kubuntu live cd and wanted to boot it. it startes to boot but after some working of the computer it just stops with a black screen. i dont get any screen. i tried ubuntu aswellbut its the same problem. :S can any body help me with that>?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: usually the answer is RTFM :)
<CrunchyFerrett> heh
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: probably the guy who first called it readme vice readthis or something else
<^V^> I guess they were hoping people would read it... *sigh*
<draik> hitmanWilly: backup and install later. Also, I need to find the keys for my repos
<InVerSioN|LP>  i know it's not exactly on topic here, but i was wondering if there were any tech-related professionals who would be willing to help me with my resume?
<NickPresta> InVerSioN|LP, you're better off at a generic, off-topic, "techie" channel/forum
<CrunchyFerrett> ... So I just drop these into /usr/local/lib/codecs/ and try to reload the page?
<hitmanWilly> draik: dpkg -l >> packages.txt will put it in that file so you know what to reinstall
<InVerSioN|LP> NickPresta, any ideas where i can find a server/channel/forum?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: pretty much...
<NickPresta> !google | InVerSioN|LP
<ubotu> InVerSioN|LP: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<CrunchyFerrett> oh yay. None of the default diretories actually exist
<NickPresta> CrunchyFerrett, mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/codecs
<MaxMex1404> hi. i installed backtrack 2 on my laptop. i wanted to try the kubuntu live cd but i cant boot it. it gets a black screen after some working. can anybody h elp me?
<dr_willis> what is backtrack2?
<MaxMex1404> another linux distru
<^V^> MaxMex1404: how far does the livecd get?
<MaxMex1404> i can choose in the live cd boot menu
<MaxMex1404> it sartes booting
<MaxMex1404> and stops
<^V^> Any output?
<MaxMex1404> i still get the kubutnu logo
<MaxMex1404> but no error msg
<MaxMex1404> it stops with the " _ " in the leftt upper corner. dont no how it is called. i am german. sorry :S
<^V^> MaxMex1404: try to add "noacpi acpi=off noapic nolapic" to the boot line
<^V^> no quotes
<CrunchyFerrett> files copied
<NickPresta> MaxMex1404, you might want to try:
<CrunchyFerrett> lets see what happened
<NickPresta> !de | MaxMex1404
<MaxMex1404> yes
<ubotu> MaxMex1404: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MaxMex1404> i will
<MaxMex1404> oh thanks i didnt know there is a german channel
<NickPresta> yessir =)
<MaxMex1404> i will check this one later. but first try the bot line
<^V^> MaxMex1404: are you using a laptop?
<MaxMex1404> ys i am
<MaxMex1404> ntel centrino with ati
<^V^> ati :/
<CrunchyFerrett> v: No joy. Is there a way I can verify that FF is even trying to use Mplayer?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: about:plugins
<^V^> check what codecs it supports
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: did you install MPlayer from ubuntu repos?
<CrunchyFerrett> v: Yeah
<CrunchyFerrett> THis is what shows as handling AVI (which is all divx is)
<CrunchyFerrett> Windows Media Player Plugin
<CrunchyFerrett>     File name: mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<CrunchyFerrett>     mplayerplug-in 3.31
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: don't paste here please
<^V^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CrunchyFerrett> Yeah sorry. half way through the paste I realized I should have used pastebin
<CrunchyFerrett> But everything Ive installed on this system has come from the ubunto repositories (with the exception of libdvdcss
<dr_willis> given the # of unofficial repositories.. i can only think of 2 things ive had to compile from source..
* hitmanWilly likes compiling things....
<MaxMex1404> ^V^ i tried it but it doesnt work. i get a lot of OK ouput while loading the kernel. all seems to be okay. it goes on booting and i get a sound after some time. seems to be the welcome sound. but i get a black screen. possible that the grafik card is not in the right mode?
<hitmanWilly> MaxMex1404: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<MaxMex1404> its an ati card
<MaxMex1404> mobility radeon xl700
<^V^> MaxMex1404: it gets furtherer though?
<^V^> further*
<MaxMex1404> yes it gets
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, i would think that would work alright
<CrunchyFerrett> sigh
<CrunchyFerrett> I think I surrender
<CrunchyFerrett> Gonna have to switch back to XP
<dr_willis> CrunchyFerrett,  give in to the dark side!
<dr_willis> :)
<CrunchyFerrett> heh. Im already on the dark side.
<dr_willis> i dont even know what it is you are trying to do
<CrunchyFerrett> Every machine I own (except this one) runs some version of Windows or another.
<dr_willis> I just got a gift of 2 old machines.. :) one is a Pent 233MMX. :)
<dr_willis> its running and on the network! heh
<CrunchyFerrett> willis: Im just trying to play some divx movies embedded into a webpage.
<CrunchyFerrett> Is that so hard?
<dr_willis> personal web page?
<dr_willis> or some web site?
<Ash-Fox> No, easy
<CrunchyFerrett> stage6.divx.com
<dr_willis> I never want them to play IN the browser.
<dr_willis> lets seee
<K-Ryan> Where's the trash folder?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: I dont see your pastebin :)
<sonoftheclayr> CrunchyFerrett: have you tried the media player extension for firefox? it doesn't embed them into the page but it let's you open them in a media player
<Ash-Fox> Install 'gxineplugin', then get konqueror to reload it's plugins (or restart firefox if you use firefox)
<Ash-Fox> Or install 'kaffeine-mozilla', probably the better choice thinking of it
<CrunchyFerrett> oh. pastebin. right
<CrunchyFerrett> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<^V^> did you paste the output?
<draik> What is the point of APTonCD?
<K-Ryan> Like what's the path to where trash is stored?
<draik> It only captured what I just recently upgraded and nothing more
<Ash-Fox> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Hmm  http://stage6.divx.com/   isent working right for me either.. the play button just dont play. :) i can download the video however.
<dr_willis> Not srue if its my pc/connection slow or what.
<Ash-Fox> draik, to make custom install cds
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28926/
<K-Ryan> =(
<draik> Ash-Fox: Ok. So then what is remastersys for?
<dr_willis> it wants 'adobe flash player' also.. heh odd...
<NickPresta> for stage6, i always download the video and watch it locally
<dr_willis> isent that what youtube uses?
<root___> is there anybody help me to install php-ffmpeg
<root___> in ubuntu
<NickPresta> root___, there is a ubuntu channel, #ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !find php-ffmpeg
<ubotu> Package/file php-ffmpeg does not exist in feisty
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: have you tried to close and then re-open firefox?
<K-Ryan> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> =(
<Ash-Fox> draik, I think that's to make your own distro.
<CrunchyFerrett> v: Yes, at various times
<Ash-Fox> Based off ubuntu or something
<^V^> K-Ryan: probably in .kde somewhere
<hitmanWilly> root___: running irc in root or with sudo is not a good idea, fyi
<K-Ryan> Wait
<snowdonkey> Hi, how do I check how much space on my hard drive I'm taking up?
<K-Ryan> But I'm running Fluxbox
<CrunchyFerrett> gpcone11
<root___> how's the installation of the php-ffmpeg/
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: after you installed the codecs? Did your about:plugins output change?
<root___> how to install in ubuntu
<draik> Ok, so how do I go about making an actual Live DVD of my current settings? I want to give the same apps and settings to my friend's computer.
<CrunchyFerrett> erm. After I installed the codecs, I have done a restart. I do not know if the plugins page changed
<NickPresta> draik, you could try making an rsync snapshot
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: well, a restart isn't really needed 99% of the time
<NickPresta> although it isn't as perfect as a livecd of your computer would be
* Ash-Fox is too tired to offer advice, bed time.
<^V^> just could have closed the application and reloaded it
<CrunchyFerrett> Thats what I meant
<CrunchyFerrett> Not a full reboot, just restarted F
<CrunchyFerrett> F
<draik> I'm looking for something that will create a very similar (if not a perfect clone) of what I have installed and saved as settings
<dr_willis> draik,  i saw that MintLinux had some tools to do that.. but it depends on your exact needs.  Mondo/Mindi can make a backup/restore cd/dvd set  thats a livecd. :)
<CrunchyFerrett> oy
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: can you paste the output of `ls /usr/local/lib/codecs`?
<CrunchyFerrett> At this point, I think I have 4 or 5 different plugins trying to handle media files.
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28927/
<^V^> and `ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/`
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28928/
* CrunchyFerrett ponders just grabbing a book to read instead
<^V^> Aha! you don't have any mplayerplug-in-dvx.* files in there ...
<CrunchyFerrett> I dont have a whatsit now/
* CrunchyFerrett googles it
<^V^> the files needed for divx I assume
<mneptok> draik: what settings?
<draik> dr_willis: I have mintLinux installed.
<CrunchyFerrett> Hey.. wait a second here. How do I go about determining the version of mplayer-plugin I have installed?
<draik> I don't know how to use Mondo/Mindi. I tried it once but nothing worked.
<^V^> mplayerplug-in 3.31 is your version
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: want to try get mplayer-plugin from CVS?
<CrunchyFerrett> I think I need to.
<^V^> I use a CVS version
<stealthy> Anyone mind helping me fix EVE being a black screen? I've checked appdb to no avail
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: what kubuntu version?
<draik> mneptok: Just the settings for everything that I have installed and such
<dr_willis> draik,   thats when it pays to read the docs..
<CrunchyFerrett> v: 7.04
<stealthy> I've got no idea why it's blackscreening, but any help would be appreciated.
<dr_willis> draik,  the sysremaster thing is a linuix mint tool. i saw mention of it on the mint wiki pages.
<dr_willis> draik,  ive not tried it however.
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: I think you will need to run configure like so: `./configure --with-mozilla-home=/usr/lib/firefox/plugins`
<draik> dr_willis: Yeah. I'm sure I followed everything to the dot, but still didn't work out. I did one with remastersys and tried to boot from it. Took me straight to GRUB
<mneptok> draik: rsync
<MaxMex1404> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: just make sure you uninstall the ubuntu version before getting a different one
<stealthy> anyone?
<stealthy> oh snap wrong channel, sorry
<CrunchyFerrett> So... Remove Firefox?
<^V^> no
<^V^> remove the plugin only
<^V^> mozilla-mplayer I think
<CrunchyFerrett> its gone
<^V^> okay
<CrunchyFerrett> now dump that previous command in a console?
<^V^> `sudo apt-get install cvs`
<^V^> First we need to get it from CVS :)
<^V^> also get build-essential
<CrunchyFerrett> apt-get complete
<hitmanWilly> cvs...oh this'll be fun
<^V^> hitmanWilly: fun fun fun
<CrunchyFerrett> build-essential is already at the latest version
<^V^> cool
<CrunchyFerrett> hitman: Should I get a priest?
<^V^> make a cvs directory in your home
<CrunchyFerrett> done
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: what irc client are you using?
<CrunchyFerrett> Konversation
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: use tab-complete when typing peoples names :)
<houdini> Konversation is the best
<CrunchyFerrett> hitmanWilly:
<CrunchyFerrett> ah
<CrunchyFerrett> nifty
<hitmanWilly> you rang?
<hitmanWilly> :)
<CrunchyFerrett> Um.. Your pizza is ready?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<CrunchyFerrett> Figures. I googled "CVS" and it sent me to the pharmacy.
<NickPresta> lol
<zuziailukaszek> hy people :)
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: go to http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php
<hitmanWilly> CrunchyFerrett: for all the drugs you need for messing with the software type
<^V^> and scroll to Compiling mplayerplug-in
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: done?
<CrunchyFerrett> Yeah Im there, sorry
<CrunchyFerrett> I started following the directions on the webpage.
* CrunchyFerrett whacks himself. 
<CrunchyFerrett> Never get ahead of the teacher!
<^V^> just cd into cvs
<^V^> and then type the two cvs commands
<^V^> on that page
<stealthy> I'm back, compositing disabled in xorg.conf
<CrunchyFerrett> cvs commands do nw
<CrunchyFerrett> done
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: it should download the CVS version of mplayer source code
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Yeah, it downloaded a whole slew of stuff
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: all done?
<^V^> not very large
<CrunchyFerrett> done
<^V^> okay
<^V^> cd mplayer-plugin
<^V^> sorry, that should be mplayerplug-in
<CrunchyFerrett> there
<_redbluefish> I just tried to install kubuntu to a usb hard drive.  I thought all went well.  I didn't think I had touched the "C-drive"
<^V^> sudo apt-get install firefox-dev
<_redbluefish> On reboot, I get Grub error 21
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Done
<^V^> okay, from that directory: ./whatoptions.sh
<^V^> and paste output
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28930/
<_redbluefish> so trying to boot from my xp c-drive doesn't work now.  How do I fix grub, or restore the windows loader to the mbr?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<CrunchyFerrett> _redbluefish: To restore the Windows boot loader, boot to an XP recovery console and run "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^:  done
<^V^> run that shell script again
<^V^> and paste
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28931/
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: your firefox is actually iceweasel?
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: *blank stare*
<^V^> lol
<CrunchyFerrett> What the heck is an iceweasel
<^V^> its a debina version of firefox, same app, different name/icon
<^V^> debian*
<CrunchyFerrett> Its what Kubuntu installed during inital setup
<_redbluefish> anyone got any suggestions?
<CrunchyFerrett> _redbluefish: To restore the Windows boot loader, boot to an XP recovery console and run "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `ls /usr/lib/iceweasel` and paste
<CrunchyFerrett> a directory called "plugins" and thats it.
<^V^> okay
<CrunchyFerrett> FFS, are you telling me I never had firefox installed in the first place/
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `ls /usr/lib/firefox` and paste
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: its 99.99% identical
<CrunchyFerrett> that last .01% being the ability to play streaming divx movies. lol
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28932/
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: no, the name and icon :)
<^V^> okay, should be fine
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `./configure --prefix=/usr --with-mozilla-home=/usr/lib/firefox`
<CrunchyFerrett> think it failed
<kalorin`> why do I hate alternatives.... let me count the many Many MANY ways!
* kalorin` sighs
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: paste please
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28933/
<^V^> kalorin`: what are you talking about?
<kalorin`> it's just lame
<kalorin`> you can't even install java in /usr/local/java if you want without having to jump through 100 hoops to get javac working right
<kalorin`> or this or that
<kalorin`> lets make a giant trail of symlinks all over the place instead of just using PATH like any sane person should
<kalorin`> sillly
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: I assume I need to install this "gthread" thing?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev`
<CrunchyFerrett> rerun ./configure ?
<^V^> the same options,. yes
* MaxMex1404 is now auto-away after 15m idle
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: complete
<^V^> Created makefiles?
<CrunchyFerrett> it seems to have
<^V^> can you paste output?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: btw, can you `ls *dvx*` in the mplayerplug-in cvs directory and let me know if you get any files output?
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28935/
<CrunchyFerrett> no such file or directory
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: that's from the same directory as you ran configure?
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^:  yes
<^V^> okay...
<^V^> try the same but change dvx to qt
<CrunchyFerrett> should this be a recursive search?
<^V^> no
<CrunchyFerrett> should this be a recursive search?
<CrunchyFerrett> er
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28936/
<^V^> okay, I think that's probably nbormal
<^V^> normal*
<^V^> run make
<CrunchyFerrett> "run make" or "make"
<^V^> make
<CrunchyFerrett> well that spewed errors everywhere. Once sec I'll paste
<^V^> :)
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28937/
<^V^> okay
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `sudo apt-get install libx11-dev`
<srbaker> folks.
<srbaker> i'm having trouble with a netinstall
<srbaker> anyone have experience in this?
<srbaker> the tftp server is saying it served it up
<level1> Hi, I'm playing a file that uses an ogm wrapper and is encoded in DviX... I have a very nice processor and I can run things like compiz no sweat, but the videos seem to lag a lot... should this be the case, and is there anything I can do?
<srbaker> the client is showing a "File Not Found" error, though
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Already installed, but its also marked "to manual install"
<srbaker> christ this one is being a pain
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: can you paste that output?
<^V^> and also an output of `ls /usr/include/X11`
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28938/
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `sudo apt-get install libxt-dev`
<CrunchyFerrett> done
<^V^> try rerun make
<stoned> hello people of #kubuntu
<stoned> how is it going?
<stoned> is there a Mac OS X like panel that bounces/zooms or whatever in kde?
<stoned> is it called a panel or something
<stoned> docking panel
<stoned> docker something
<stoned> I can't find anything
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba dock
<stoned> what is the package name
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba-dock or kibadock
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Well, somethign exploded. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28939/
<stoned> search kiba returns nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, i have it
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kiba
<ubotu> Package kiba does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kiba-dock
<stoned> yeh i told ya
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> it's there
<stoned> its where
<CrunchyFerrett> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> see
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-cache search it
<stoned> I did
<stoned> I have seveas repo
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba-dock - Description: Dock bar based on Akamaru engine
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: `sudo apt-get install libxpm-dev`
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in tr3v1no's eyecandy repo
<stoned> do apt-cache policy kiiiibaa and tell me the repo
<^V^> re-run make
<Daisuke_Ido>         500 http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Packages
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Make complete.
<stoned> thaNKS
<stoned> OOPS
<stoned> oop
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: no errors?
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: Bunch of warnings about non-virtual destructors, but no errors.
<^V^> no big deal :)
<^V^> ls -a of that directory
<CrunchyFerrett> ahh, there are all those *dvx* and *qt* files
<^V^> =D
<CrunchyFerrett> Is it done?
<^V^> almost :)
<^V^> now you run `sudo make install`
<CrunchyFerrett> done
<^V^> restart firefox
<^V^> and go to about:plugins
<^V^> paste output
<CrunchyFerrett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28940/
<^V^> try play a video
<CrunchyFerrett> *sob*
<^V^> >?
<CrunchyFerrett> It looked so promising.
<^V^> still the same error?
<CrunchyFerrett> It gave me a play button... it said it was buffering... and then it went to black.
<^V^> hmm
<CrunchyFerrett> Tried another vid..
<CrunchyFerrett> It played the first frame, then stopped
<CrunchyFerrett> OH GOD WHY HAST THOU FORSAKEN ME?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: what is the link of the second vid?
<CrunchyFerrett> http://stage6.divx.com/user/playscope/video/1280760/Lego-Star-Wars-The-Complete-Saga-PS3/Xbox360-Trailer
<^V^> mine plays...
<CrunchyFerrett> hang on a tic
<rohan> how can i change the command used to suspend/hibernate the computer ? i'd like to use s2ram and not the default suspend/hibernate that comes with ubuntu
<tucci> am having trouble with amarok - it won't open k3b when I click on "burn playlist"
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^:  What version of mplayer are you using?
<^V^> an old SVN version
<^V^> MPlayer dev-SVN-r22351-4.1.2
<^V^> what is yours?
<^V^> just type "mplayer" in console
<CrunchyFerrett> MPlayer 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1
<CrunchyFerrett> gpcone11
<CrunchyFerrett> crap
* CrunchyFerrett quickly changes his root pwd
<^V^> lol
<kalorin`> it's cool man
<kalorin`> all we see is *****'s on our end
<^V^> ahaha
<kalorin`> it automatically hides passwords :)
<CrunchyFerrett> rofl
<CrunchyFerrett> bash.org ftw
* kalorin` nods
<kalorin`> did you read that one?
<^V^> http://www.bash.org/?244321
<CrunchyFerrett> Ive read em all
<kalorin`> yeah that's the one
<kalorin`> cracked me up
<kalorin`> I just pasted your ****'s and it appears to you as hunter2 cause it's your pw
<kalorin`> oh, ok!
<mahmoud> do u know guys how to unlock i phone?
* kalorin` dies
<CrunchyFerrett> Crikey. I think Im just hosed as far as getting this thing to play the divx movies.
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: did you enjoy the compile from CVS excercise?
* CrunchyFerrett stabs ^V^ with a sharp stick
<kalorin`> heh
<CrunchyFerrett> heh. Enjoy is not the word I'd use. I did however learn a great deal from the process.
<kalorin`> I hate the compile
<jim__> are we EVER going to see Thunderbird 2.0 in Kubuntu?
<^V^> It wasn't that bad, surely
<^V^> SVN syntax is almost identical
<CrunchyFerrett> I do sincerely thank you for the gift of your time.
<kalorin`> are we ever going to see photoshop in linux?
<^V^> if you want to get mplayer from SBN :)
<^V^> SVN*
<CrunchyFerrett> ... bah, why not. I dont have much else to do anyway
<kalorin`> way past bedtime
<kalorin`> have to shoot a wedding tomorrow
* kalorin` waves
<kalorin`> nighty all
<^V^> bye
<CrunchyFerrett> nite kalorin`
<kal|gone> take me away!
<kal|gone> :)
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html and scroll to subversion
<^V^> same instructions nearly, just replace CVS with sVN
<^V^> SVN
<CrunchyFerrett> k
<CrunchyFerrett> gotta install subversion first
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: those videos load at least yes?
<^V^> sudo apt-get install svn
<CrunchyFerrett> Sorta
<^V^> well, the plugins are detected at least
<^V^> mine work, not sure why
<CrunchyFerrett> the plugin loads, starts buffering, and then switches to what loos like it should be the video... then just sits there
<^V^> maybe slow connection?
<^V^> the lego starwars played pretty smooth for me
<CrunchyFerrett> no, they play beautifully on my vista box
<hasan> who uses kmldonkey?
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: make sure you uninstall mplayer before installing the one from SVN
<CrunchyFerrett> roger roger
<hasan> is there a way to export server list form a met file?
<hasan> as its the case with emule?
<hasan> kmldonkey user is on demand
<hasan> :)
<hasan> who who
<jim__> anyone know anything about Thunderbird2 in Kubuntu?
<CrunchyFerrett> mplayer downloaded and updated
<^V^> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<^V^> enable GUI
<^V^> also, you should probably at a "--prefix=/usr"
<CrunchyFerrett> so.. ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-gui
<^V^> yes
<^V^> probably missing some dependencies...
<CrunchyFerrett> configure seemed to go ok
<CrunchyFerrett> make is going nuts
<^V^> might take a little time, its a lot bigger than the plugin :)
<CrunchyFerrett> Its still chugging. I have no idea what its doing, but its still chugging
<pwilson> ati install
<CrunchyFerrett> !ati | pwilson
<ubotu> pwilson: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrunchyFerrett> ^V^: It works!
<CrunchyFerrett> Well
<CrunchyFerrett> It mostly works!
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: what mostly works?
<CrunchyFerrett> I lack audio
<CrunchyFerrett> But for some reason, my entire system lacks audio
<^V^> okay, you are missing the audio codec
<^V^> okay, maybe not
<^V^> I'll be back in a few minutes, maybe someone here can sort your audio issues
<CrunchyFerrett> its a hibernate thing
<CrunchyFerrett> Need to reboot I think
<CrunchyFerrett> back in a ferw
<CrunchyFerrett> ok, maybe not
<CrunchyFerrett> Turns out that Teamspeak holds my audio system hostage
<CrunchyFerrett> Or I was wrong and I do need the aforementioned audio codec
<^V^> CrunchyFerrett: OSS or ALSA?
<Karti> Hi, in my System Settings, my KDE Theme Manager does not have an Administrator button so I can't change it -  any ideas please?
<SRN9> hey quick question... if I had kubuntu on a laptop would it be auto configured for wifi? if it regognised upon boot a wifi card?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(MilhousePunkRock/#kubuntu) jtmoney: You can probably modprobe what driver is used, but I don't really know how...
<hasan> hi
<hasan> any kmldonkey user ?
<hasan> i need edonkey ip number
<hasan> why i cant add more servers?
<hasan> with kmldonkey
<hasan> how can i add more servers especially edonkey server 1 2 3 4?
<paknefia_> hi..
<waylandbill> people still use edonkey?
<T-Connect> I have no idea how to add /msg nickserv identify xxxx on Konversation.
<T-Connect> On auto send,
<paknefia_> can any body explain to me about this? "useradd -d /cache/ -r -s /dev/null squid >/dev/null 2>&1"
<T-Connect> Do I need to add it into Service?
<waylandbill> T-Connect: server list, edit server, edit default identity.
<hasan> waylandbill what should i use?
<waylandbill> hasan: what are you trying to fetch?
<hasan> whatever pdf chm iso images whatever
<T-Connect> Then what?
<whippy> hello
<whippy> ;)
<waylandbill> T-Connect: Auto Identify... Service is nickserv, password is well... you know. :-)
<whippy> when i install an application via apt-get install
<whippy> the application is installed
<waylandbill> hasan: you can't find that stuff on the web?
<whippy> with some libraries,
<whippy> when i enter:
<whippy> apt-get remove applicationname
<hasan> waylandbill:nope icant find those books on net
<whippy> the application is removed, but also the installed libraries/dependencies?
<pag> whippy, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<pag> whippy, it'll uninstall unneeded libraries/dependencies
<whippy> so you mean not apt-get remove applicationname <->
<waylandbill> hasan: copyrighted stuff?
<whippy> apt-get autoremove applicationname
<pag> whippy, no.. sudo apt-get remove application && sudo apt-get autoremove
<hasan> yep
<hasan> copyrigted
<whippy> i see,
<whippy> so i also can do first:
<whippy> apt-get remove appname
<whippy> apt-get autoremove
<whippy> or with &&
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> is this right?
<pag> whippy, well... with && you dont have to enter two commands, but it can done seperatly too :)
<T-Connect> This right? /msg nickserv identify xxxx; /msg nickserv set hide email on
<waylandbill> hasan: first, that's illegal... but.. you could try frostwire.
<whippy> i see...
<whippy> and what does autoremove do?
<whippy> it removes libraries with aren't used?
<pag> whippy, yeah.
<whippy> or only the libraries from the last remove
<whippy> ?
<whippy> or all?
<pag> whippy, those that aren't used
<T-Connect> Brb goingt to test this auto.
<whippy> oke ;) thanks ;)
<waylandbill> whippy: it removes auto installed packages that aren't needed by any explicitly installed package.
<whippy> and how can i get a list of applications with are installed?
<whippy> but perhaps not showed in the kde-menulist
<waylandbill> whippy: dpkg -l
<pag> whippy, dpkg --get-selections
<whippy> thanks
<hasan> waylandbill: what's frostwire?
<hasan> a begware?
<hasan> are there any users?
<T-Connect> Hmmm... This doesn't work. /msg nickserv identify xxxx; /msg nickserv set hide email on
<pag> whippy, that dpkg -l seems to be better.
<pag> T-Connect, you only have to hide your email once, nickserv remembers that
<waylandbill> hasan: yes there are users on it.
<T-Connect> I guest I have to type this in everytime that I log on.
<Ryaren> pls help me! Somebody see something wrong in this xorg.conf file?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28950/plain/
<Ryaren> Because the log file says no screen found!
<waylandbill> T-Connect: just put nickserv and your password in the Auto Identify section as I told you.
<whippy> dpkg -l seems really better,
<whippy> cause i can grep information
<whippy> like
<whippy> dpkg -l | grep "keyword"
<T-Connect> Like this? #kubuntu; /msg nickserv identify xxxx; /msg nickserv set hide email on
<pag> T-Connect, press F8
<waylandbill> no. in the server list, edit a server, edit the default identity, and you'll see the auto identify section.
<T-Connect> Ok I done that.
<waylandbill> then you're all set.
<T-Connect> It doesn't work.
<T-Connect> Notice]  -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<whippy> another question ;)
<whippy> if i install software with apt-get install
<whippy> the packages are put into
<T-Connect> This seem buggy
<whippy> archives or so ;)
<waylandbill> T-Connect: it works like a charm. double check you have the correct info. and next time you connect, it will send it to nickserv
<whippy> is it possible to copy the folder,
<pag> whippy, /var/cache/apt/archives/  :)
<whippy> and install all these archives automatically
<T-Connect> It won't work. I try it.
<whippy> on an offline machine?
<waylandbill> whippy: yup.
<whippy> does it take all dependencies,,...
<whippy> ?
<pag> whippy, well.. I'm not so sure about automation :-/
<waylandbill> if you copy them
<whippy> so i only write dpkg --install packagename
<T-Connect> How did you do it?
<whippy> ? does someone know that
<whippy> @waylandbill ? does it take all dependencies?
<T-Connect> Send me snapshots on how to set it up right. Thanks.
<whippy> cause pag is not sure about automation
<T-Connect> Is it broken on 3.5.6?
<pag> T-Connect, http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2228/nickservgk3.png
<pag> T-Connect, and it did work on 3.5.6 too
<T-Connect> Oh I done it wrong. Ok.
<whippy> where can i check logins and logouts?
<whippy> with time?
<whippy> and password trials?
<whippy> cat messages | grep ?
<whippy> or is there a debian package for fine observing....
<whippy> my machine
<pag> whippy, cat /var/log/auth.log
<T-Connect> Thanks it should work now.
<whippy> what does
<whippy> pam_unix mean?
<whippy> in the auth.lgo
<whippy> auth.log
<whippy> "session opened for" means someone logged in,?
<whippy> @pag,
<whippy> i think i hava a problem with it
<whippy> it only shows logs before a special date,
<pag> whippy, sorry, I don't know the structure of that file at all.
<whippy> i think i once installed "metalog"
<whippy> could it be, that metalog stops the log in auth.log?
<whippy> does someone know, why my auth.log does not work?
<whippy> okay,
<whippy> if someone interested, i know why auth.log does not work
<whippy> as i thought,
<whippy> i once installed metalog
<whippy> and now the logfiles changed ;) thats it ;)
<whippy> found the auth notifications in another file ;)
<aznpridechinese> when i update my sources.list how do i get a authentication key to work?
<whippy> @aznpridechinese ? how do you updatet your sources.list?
<dialloma> hello
<whippy> you modify it through an editor?
<aznpridechinese> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<aznpridechinese> yes
<dialloma> I have a problem with tomcat in eclipse
<dialloma> can I post the errors that I have ?
<whippy> if the server is oke,
<whippy> it should work automatically, i think...
<whippy> apt-get update
<whippy> you have to update your list with
<whippy> apt-get update
<whippy> and with
<aznpridechinese> i did apt-get update
<whippy> apt-cache search keyword
<whippy> you can search the lists
<whippy> thats it
<pag> aznpridechinese, keys are repo-specific, so which repo doesn't work?
<smylanakis> hello there
<smylanakis> i have just installed
<smylanakis> rotorrent
<smylanakis> guided from here
<smylanakis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-the-latest-rtorrent-and-libtorrent.html#more-122
<dialloma> Bootstrap: Class loader creation threw exception
<dialloma> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/logging/LogFactory
<dialloma> at org.apache.tomcat.util.compat.JdkCompat.<clinit>(JdkCompat.java:55)
<aznpridechinese> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<smylanakis> the thing is that i dont know how to run this software since i am a newby
<smylanakis> can anybody help me out please?
<pag> aznpridechinese, wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -    <- command that (notice the last - )
<smylanakis> please?
<aznpridechinese> what i am trying to do is downgrade beryl 0.2.1 to 0.2.0 and i need the repository to downgrade it but when i try to apply the downgrade synaptics gives me something about the repository 404 error couldn't connect or something
<pag> smylanakis, you can open rtorrent by opening a konsole and typing: rtorrent
<dialloma> anybody know how can I correct my problem
<dialloma> it's a log problem
<aznpridechinese> cool i think i got it
<smylanakis> open a console you mean ? alt+ f2 and then type that ?
<smylanakis> type rtorrent ?
<dialloma> so I can't  start tomcat in eclipse
<smylanakis> pag is that what you mean ?
<pag> smylanakis, konsole can be found in menu under System
<hasan> how can i see which program is blocking which ports?
<aznpridechinese> thanks for the help pag
<smylanakis> i am runnung kubuntu ... right ? (sorry just a newby)
<dialloma> tomcat problem, help me please !
<smylanakis> running kubuntu ? where exactly do you mena ?
<smylanakis> mean ?
<pag> smylanakis, press alt+f2 and type konsole
<dialloma> kubuntu 7.04
<smylanakis> pag this comes up
<smylanakis> (12:10:47) Using 'epoll' based polling.
<smylanakis> (12:10:47) Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<smylanakis> [Throttle off/off KB]  [Rate   0.0/  0.0 KB]  [Port: 6961]  [U 0/0]  [S 0/1/768]  [F
<smylanakis> what's that supposed to mean  now ?
<smylanakis> is it running only from the konsole this rtorrent ?
<smylanakis> ????????
<pag> smylanakis, rtorrent is a console application, it has no GUI at all.
<smylanakis> oh no man.. is it dificult to configure ?
<pag> smylanakis, depends on what you think is difficult :) I've never used rtorrent, so I can't help.
<pag> smylanakis, there might be #rtorrent -channel; there are probably people that can help
<smylanakis> thank you
<aznpridechinese> why does my kde crash everytime i reboot?
<aznpridechinese> didn't happen before i install beryl
<Karti> Anyone recommend a backup application other than Keep? Cheers
<RivaeAerya>  how can i make it so that other programs can effect the desktop (root window)?
<madeofcandy> wow this is busy
<AcE> I am running beagle to index in priority... [ export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1 ]  how to I remove it from env and set it back?
<icecruncher> anybody recommend any good rss readers?
<pag> icecruncher, akregator rocks :)
<^futuro> I to all
<^futuro> I want propose one affair
<icecruncher> pag: I know, but I'm looking for a different one
<icecruncher> ^futuro: like what?
<^futuro> icecruncher: I want create system tools
<pag> icecruncher, "kitty - a Qt/KDE based RSS podcast and video aggregator"
<^futuro> for someone operation
<^futuro> for example ...
<icecruncher> pag: how about same as kitty but on gnome side :)
<^futuro> to modify /etc/fstab
<^futuro> or /boot/grub/menu.lst -----
<pag> icecruncher, blam or liferea?
<icecruncher> ^futuro: so you want to make ui for tha kind of stuff
<icecruncher> pag: thnks I'll check em out
<^futuro> icecruncher: I mean grafical tools
<icecruncher> ^futuro: I know user interface > ui.... how about using qt-developer
<icecruncher> ^futuro: very nice easy to use program
<^futuro> what's do you mean?
<^futuro> this program is alredy present?
<^futuro> icecruncher: exuseme for my bad english
<icecruncher> ^futuro: use that program to make the applications.
<^futuro> icecruncher: I need c manual for linux
<^futuro> I know only c++
<yeniklasor> Do you know kubuntu's update and package manager names?
<icecruncher> adept_updateer
<icecruncher> adept_manager
<yeniklasor> thanks
<icecruncher> np
<kharloss> hi there. i have a problem access one of my LAN computer .
<kharloss> i have 2 comps .  one is the one i`m chatting right now
<kharloss> the other is a web server , both are in the same switch
<icecruncher> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kharloss> ping between my local comp  and the other  have 90  93 %  loss
<kharloss> any solution ?
<pvandewyngaerde> kharloss: is your cable damaged ?
<simon__> hi there
<simon__> i got a problem. everytime i install the nvidia glx driver with adept the computer won't boot correctly. it freezes on the second kubuntu launch window
<simon__> i got a geforce go 6600
<simon__> any1 got a clue?
<simon__> :(
<danya_> Hello :) .. I've been trying to install compiz-fusion .. when I run apt-get update I get the following error :Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<danya_> so can anyone help plz ?
<csmNapster> hello danya
<danya_> hi csmNapster :)
<csmNapster> you speak spanish?
<danya_> No
<csmNapster> my english is not perfectly
<Daisuke_Ido> not really, compiz-fusion is as of yet unsupported
<Daisuke_Ido> and...
<Daisuke_Ido> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emonkey-m> !es
<csmNapster> but i'm can try
<danya_> I want to install it because beryl stopped working
<danya_> csm thak u :)
<aznpridechinese> pag
<aznpridechinese> that command you gave me doesn't work anymore
<malik__> hello ppl
<aznpridechinese> my kde still won't boot up after i install my nvidia driver, the first time it worked but after installing beryl my kde kept crashing at reboot and it doesn't automatically start when i boot up
<pag> aznpridechinese, it's supposed to work only once, after that the key is added, and you don't need to fetch it again (did I remember the problem right?)
<aznpridechinese> so what do i do now to make nvidia driver install again? i'm on a fresh copy of kubuntu, but i've already installed the nvidia driver twice but no luck
<malik__> i have heard that from next version of kubuntu compiz will be installed by default and all the 3d mambo jambo with that...... it it true?
<pag> !nvidia | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aznpridechinese> you gave me sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pag> aznpridechinese, wasn't me, sorry.
<malik__> aznpridechinese: goto the monitor prefernces and enable the nvidia driver there after u have installed it
<aznpridechinese> i already know how to install my driver, i've done it before, but the same procedure is no longer working
<aznpridechinese> i can't malik, because kde won't boot up after i install it
<danya_> Guys my Beryl stopped working can anyone help !?
<malik__> beryl is dead
<malik__> use compiz fusion
<danya_> ok then I'm trying to install compiz-fusion
<jussi01> #ubuntu-effects danya_
<csmNapster> danya, your problem seems to be of the servers of the repositories
<malik__> danya_: | !compiz
<danya_> but when I run apt-get update I get the following error Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<csmNapster> I believe
<danya_> with beryl ? csm ?
<malik__> danya_ | !compiz
<malik__> sorry guys
<jussi01> !compiz | danya_
<ubotu> danya_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tinee> how do i made programs load up automatically at bootup
<tinee> like firestarter and gaim
<waylandbill> !Autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<tinee> is that the same for ubuntu?
<waylandbill> gaim is easy though. Just leave it open when you end your session
<tinee> o
<waylandbill> tinee: no. that's for kde.
<malik__> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<boxer2> HI :D
<boxer2> I'm from Italy hello at all
<tinee> cuz im using ubuntu
<andreas_> Hello
<boxer2> excuse me for bad english
<tinee> konversation just autojoined this channel hehe
<jussi01> tinee: #ubuntu
<andreas_> German ??
<csmNapster> This mistake seems that it is given when one cannot lower the list of packages to update
<andreas_> please
<pag> !de | andreas_
<jussi01> !de
<ubotu> andreas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tinee> ty
<andreas_> Ha okay ich geh in den channel danke
<leandro> hi everyone
<leandro> can anyone help me? I have some problem with session management :)
<ninHer> leandro just explain it up
<leandro> when I log out I have superkaramba and another program (mail-notify) started, but when I log in again I can't find mail-notify and have to start it everyime
<leandro> additionally
<leandro> the reminder daemon keeps starting, even if I always check out the "start at login" box...
<leandro> I tried saving the session, but it seems it is frozen in a state I can't modify
<leandro> I would just like to find the file where these informaton are kept... it should be something in my home folder i suppose, but can't find it
<leandro> ???
<cath> just wondering, has anyone managed to see video of the al gore/microsoft live earth show on a non-IE browser?
<leandro> ninHer: any idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> hm, a microsoft production locked into a microsoft platform and browser...  likelihood of that occurring...  roughly duh percent.
<cath> makes it easy to be cynical about these concerts, doesn't it
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, yes :\
<Daisuke_Ido> To watch all concerts in a single player and at the highest quality, close this window, start Internet Explorer and browse to http://liveearth.msn.com.
<Daisuke_Ido> cute.
<Daisuke_Ido> you CAN supposedly watch
<Daisuke_Ido> but without any convenience
<Daisuke_Ido> hah
<cath> I got nothing with firefox/mplayer plugin or konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> quicktime
<Daisuke_Ido> that's cute
<tmske> Hi, I have the error cannot connect to backend server with mythtv, could this be because I changed the mythtv user password?
<danya_> Ubotu: do I have to set up the things in the link u gave me to complete compiz installation ??
<Daisuke_Ido> tmske: possibly.  is there a mythtv specific channel?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubotu is a bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> see?
<tmske> Daisuke_Ido, yeah thanks, found it
<aznpridechinese> yay i fixed the problem, turns out kubuntu installs an older nvidia kernel somewhere and nvidia driver installation installs the newer kernel in a different directory and kubuntu will always use the older version unless removed, now i have a working driver again =)
<aznpridechinese> sometimes microsoft does do things right, at least you never have so much trouble just trying to install a program.
<Daisuke_Ido> aznpridechinese: you mean how until very recently you have to have a separate program to completely uninstall and remove the nvidia drivers in windows before you could install new ones because it would still look for the old ones?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, completely different situation there
<cath> aznpridechinese: I don't know, I like installing from repos, I think that's much easier
<Daisuke_Ido> (had to have
<Daisuke_Ido> video drivers have traditionally been a PITA on any platform.  they got better in windows, they're getting better in linux
<cath> and updates are just too easy in k/ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> not quite there yet.
<aznpridechinese> are the nvidia drivers in adept manager the latest ones? because i use nvidia 8800gtx
<aznpridechinese> PCIe 16x
<aznpridechinese> and the list of nvidia drivers in adept makes it confusing, it doesn't really list which card it supports
* fora voltou.
<roupel> test
<michael> Hallo
<michael> Ich brauche Hilfe bei Kubuntu
<pag> !de | michael
<ubotu> michael: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aznpridechinese> how do i make beryl start everytime i boot up?
<toby> When I connect an ipod nano, kubuntu tells me "mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist". That's because the ipod is on /dev/sde2. Why is kubuntu looking in the wrong place?
<toby> Where can I begin troubleshooting this?
<_toby> test
<_toby> I think my last message didn't appear so I will repeat it:
<_toby> When I connect an ipod nano, kubuntu tells me "mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist". That's because the ipod is on /dev/sde2. Why is kubuntu looking in the wrong place?
<_toby> Where can I begin troubleshooting this?
<amigrave> i'm trying amarok. I would like to play an mp3 but the "No mp3 support" dialog which is supposed to allow easy installation of mp3 support actually does crash amarok. How can I do this manually ? Is there a single meta-package to install ?
<_toby> amigrave: It's a matter of enabling a new repository in your package manager and installing a simple package.
<_toby> Very easy to do and there are many guides.
<amigrave> _toby: has this crash already been reported ?
<_toby> amigrave: which crash?
<amigrave> _toby: the "No mp3 support" dialog opens but the frame of the dialog is empty and the mouse cursor turn to sandglass. Amarok becomes unresponsive. Forced to kill process.
<_toby> Yeah, I'm suggesting you just install the packages manually to avoid the issue
<halped> hola
<halped> algun espaol?
<Hirvinen> !es | halped
<ubotu> halped: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<robdeman> can anybody here help me out please?
<amigrave> _toby: running /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 in a console worked as suggested on this page : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58617    where it's stated that the install mp3 support dialog crashes
<pag> !mp3 | amigrave
<ubotu> amigrave: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robdeman> I am apparently being banned from #ubuntu -- but I have hinstely no idea why?
<robdeman> I never got any warnings, nor did I do anything weird or stupid
<robdeman> who should I contact for this?
<pag> robdeman, somebody from #ubuntu-ops maybe?
<robdeman> ah ok
<diablo> ki di voi parla italiano?
<aznpridechinese> need help, why does my adept manager keeps saying some other process is using it and i can't make any installation or changes except i don't have anything else running?
<tsdgeos> |it
<tsdgeos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tsdgeos> oh, he left already
<aznpridechinese> hello?
<RivaeAerya> Why won't transparency work in Konsole?
<aroo> Let me consult my crystal ball
<aznpridechinese> please help! adept manager keeps saying some other application is using it so i can't install or uninstall anything
<RivaeAerya> Why won't transparency work in Konsole? I'm trying to set it but the background remains black
* SonomaAway is back.
<HayaBusa> Good morning everyone.
<HayaBusa> I have nvidia GeForce 7300GS graphic card. how do i install driver for this so i can also take advantage on OpenGL ??
<HayaBusa> i checked the nvidia site. but process way to confusing for someone new to linux like me .
<llutz> HayaBusa: install nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-kernel-common
<HayaBusa> is that a command i have to enter in consol ?
<llutz> HayaBusa: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<HayaBusa> thanks i will give it a go .
<HayaBusa> ok, installation complete , do i have to do something else ?
<llutz> HayaBusa: restart X and pray
<michael> wie komme ich in den deutschen channel
<llutz> !de| michael
<HayaBusa> ok..
<ubotu> michael: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<HayaBusa> OK, i restarted the X , now how can i know if driver is NVIDIA and if is working properly ?
<llutz> HayaBusa: glxinfo |grep direct
<azzco> I've got a problem with kiba-dock, anyone got it working on Kubuntu?
<HayaBusa> shows extension and it says missing on display 0.0
<HayaBusa> GLX missiong on display 0.0
<HayaBusa> stuff like that
<llutz> HayaBusa: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HayaBusa> xlib
<vzduch> HayaBusa: first you know if you see the Nvidia splash screen when X starts up
<stdin> HayaBusa: you need to disable composit
<kal|gone> I believe if you install video drivers you actually have to reboot
<HayaBusa> ok, give me a second. i reboot system first that might help ..
<vzduch> stdin: disabling Composite caused my X server not to start any more
<kal|gone> it's a kernel module after all
<vzduch> kal|gone: no, you don't... only if you compile the module yourself
<kal|gone> also you'll likely need to consider xorg.conf?
<kal|gone> well I only know about using the manufacturer's drivers
<stdin> vzduch: it shouldn't, it's only an extention
<jrick> How can I enable mp3 support for listening to online radio (shoucast) in Amarok?  I already have mp3 working for my music library, but it won't work for streaming.
<kal|gone> I've read too much about speed dropping off iwth the open drivers
<kal|gone> but then I'm using an x700 ATI card too
* kal|gone goes away again
<vzduch> stdin: instead I added Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the relevant Device section in xorg.conf, since then 3D acceleration is working properly
<HayaBusa> i rebooted, and there is NO nvidia splash screen
<vzduch> then it's not working
<HayaBusa> thank.
<vzduch> what card/which driver pkg?
<HayaBusa> i have nvidia geforce 7300GS
<vzduch> should work w/ nvidia-glx proper (I guess)
<llutz> vzduch: it does :)
<vzduch> which driver did you install? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<jrick> nvm, it seems to work now even though I didn't do anything :S
<HayaBusa> where can i find more more info on installing nvidia ?
<vzduch> llutz: you were looking for that option?
<HayaBusa> glx-new
<simon__> hi all
<llutz> vzduch: glx-new works fine here with 7300gs
<vzduch> HayaBusa: sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-new && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<vzduch> llutz: ah
<simon__> i just installed beryl and now my windows aint got a frame. so im not able to close move max/minimize them
<vzduch> then you're more competent than me, I only have a GF2 w/ nvidia-glx-legacy :)
<llutz> HayaBusa: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HayaBusa> i tried grep . but nothing is showing ..
<HayaBusa> i am removing and reinstalling the other version
<llutz> HayaBusa: so you have to edit xorg.conf and change "river" from nv to nvidia
<llutz> HayaBusa: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vzduch> you mean "driver"
<llutz> "Driver" sry
<vzduch> there is no water in the config ;)
<llutz> watercooling maybe :)
<vzduch> hrhr
<simon__> noone able to help me with the frames?
<simon__> :/
<stdin> simon__: see a beryl icon in the system tray?
<simon__> ya
<stdin> simon__: right click it, go to window manager, and choose kwin
<simon__> theres no kwin
<stdin> there should be, if you're in kde
<simon__> ah
<simon__> found it
<simon__> how can i fix the problem? the frames are back
<stdin> when you got no frames, it means that beryl failed
<simon__> but the other effects worked
<stdin> I'd try asking in #beryl they know more than me
<simon__> i also got the problem that the normal nvidia glx driver doesnt work so i have to use glx new
<simon__> ty
<stdin> and I know nothing about the nvidia driver :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@254.Red-88-8-177.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ksivaji> stdin :
<stdin> you called?
<ksivaji> yes i need your hepl
<ksivaji> help
<stdin> with?
<ksivaji> my system cant detect dvd disk but it works fine in windows
<stdin> what do you mean by "can't detect"?
<ksivaji> nothing happens when i insert dvd disk into driver
<stdin> can you mount it tho?
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<ksivaji> mount: No medium found
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> anything in dmesg?
<waylandbill> what sort of dvd is it? one you burnt?
<ksivaji> yes it contain movies burnt in windows
<ksivaji> what is that dmesg?
<frojnd> how can U unrar file if I have to put password in it ??
<stdin> ksivaji: dmesg | tail
<stdin> frojnd: use ark?
<ksivaji> waylandbill stdin any idea
<waylandbill> what program did you burn it with? did you close the session or leave the disk appendable?
<stdin> frojnd: or (from the manpage) "-p<password> Set password."
<ksivaji> waylandbill i am not sure it is my friends dvd
<waylandbill> when you say it works in windows, is that on your machine or your friends?
<ksivaji> my machine i have dual boot
<ksivaji> stdin you what me to paste the output of dmesg | tail
<stdin> to pastebin
<frojnd> stdin: file allready needs to be unrared with password, ...
<zorglu_> q. i want to test if my microphone is working, so i need a tool to view the volume of the microphone input, any suggestion ?
<ksivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28979/
<stdin> frojnd: yeah, unrar e -pMyPass file.rar
<waylandbill> frojnd: ark should prompt for the password.
<stdin> ksivaji: do you have libdvdread3 installed?
<ubuntu_> hello. I asked for nvidia driver installtion help few minutes ago , after installing , i have no access to kdm , i am using live cd to talk to you guys, how can i fix this problme
<ksivaji> stdin yes
<Ayabara> does anyone know if I can work safely with hfs drives from kubuntu?
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: use older version of xorg.conf if you backed it up before installing.
<ksivaji> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ubuntu_> no back up sorry :(
<waylandbill> it might even have been backed up during the process.
<ubuntu_> i guess i have to reinstall linux again
<waylandbill> you may want to take a look in /etc/X11/ to see what's there.
<ubuntu_> is there anyway to acces my files , using the live CD ?
<waylandbill> yes. mount the drive to /mnt
<ubuntu_> IM new , how can i do that
<ksivaji> ubuntu_ sudo mout /dev/hdx /mnt
<waylandbill> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt  (if that's the drive and partition you used)
<Ayabara> ksivaji, thanks. I already read that one, but it doesn't say anything about how reliable read/write to hfs is
<waylandbill> supposedly fuse is pretty reliable. don't know from personal experience though as I don't have hfs or ntfs.
<ksivaji> Ayabara sorry i am not sure actually i never hear ed about hfs before
<stdin> Ayabara: it'll probably be more reliable than ntfs, as hfs(+) doesn't change much
<waylandbill> ksivaji: that pastebin doesn't mention anything relating to the dvd or drive. tail didn't give you far enough back.
<Ayabara> stdin, ok. I've bought a Mac, and I need my external drives to be readable and writable from both Ubuntu and OS X
<ubuntu_> using sudo mount/dev/hda2/mnt displays , commnand not found
<waylandbill> Ayabara: of course you'll want to back up your data before trying anything new that could be potentially hazardous.
<Ayabara> waylandbill, it has crossed my mind :-)
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: space between mount and /dev
<ksivaji> waylandbill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28981/
<waylandbill> ksivaji: try ejecting and then reloading the disk and then tail the dmesg
<ksivaji> waylandbill ok
<ubuntu_> i tried all varation of HDAx.. but can't find /dev/hdax/mnt in fstab .. thats what i get
<cs5> anyone know what wireless assistant would be called from konsole so i can sudo run it?
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: space between /dev/hdax and /mnt too. :-)
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help, i guess is faster for me to reinstall the kubuntu.. .. see you in few minute with fresh kubuntu ..
<ViciouZ^Laptop> Hello, can anybody help with with the no sound problem?
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: that's your call, but learning to mount drives from a command line is a useful skill.
<ksivaji> waylandbill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28982/
<stdin> and, no, it won't be faster
<ubuntu_> yes. i know , thanks. but for now i really need to work with linux installed on my system rather then live cd, due to fact that is very slow
<ksivaji> ViciouZ^Laptop kmenu->multimedia->kmix
<Ayabara> is there a linux tool that can create hfs+? gparted can only create hfs. don't even know if I need the +...
<waylandbill> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt && ls /mnt/etc/X11   ... that's all you need to really do to see what's there. and then use cp to copy an xorg.conf that probably was made during installation. You're talking a matter of a minute or two.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> ksivaji: How does that help? it can't find any mixers. Anyway, i have no sound at ball
<ViciouZ^Laptop> *at all
<waylandbill> ViciouZ^Laptop: you want to make sure a kernel module even loaded for the sound card first.
<cs5> Can anyone help me, i want to run wireless assistant using sudo but it tells mesudo: wireless: command not found
<zorglu_> q. i want to test if my microphone is working, so i need a tool to view the volume of the microphone input, any suggestion ?
<ubuntu_> Thanks. i can not follow the commands that are being given to me .. is a bit confusing.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> waylandbill: I have been trying to install the alsa intel8x0 module, but make comes up with error, error type 2 i think
<ViciouZ^Laptop> If it will help i'll send you the makelog
<ksivaji> waylandbill what happen any idea........
<ViciouZ^Laptop> I have been following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<stdin> Ayabara: not in the repos, you have to compile the apple tools
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: you may want to learn what the commands actually are and do at some point then.
<ksivaji> stdin waylandbill help me
<waylandbill> ksivaji: doesn't look like there is anything useful in the dmesg.
<ubuntu_> first question, how can i figure , which partion live CD is using so i can mount the device
<stdin> Ayabara: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: I mentioned that you need to put a space between /dev/hdax and /mnt. Did you do that? When you installed, did you manually partition the drive? Is it your only drive? Did you use the entire drive for the install?
<Ayabara> stdin, looks good. and writing to hfs+ from ubuntu should work well, right?
<Ayabara> ahh. it's open source!
<stdin> Ayabara: should do
<ubuntu_> ihave XP and linux on two partition . before HDA1 used to show as xp partion
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: in any case. if you run kcontrol and go into system administration and select disk & filesystems, you should see the partition layout.
<ubuntu_> where is Kcontrol
<ubuntu_> :
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: sounds like you are looking for hda2 or hda3 depending on how you set up the swap (if you did)
<kinus> its not in the menu
<kinus> just run it with katapult
<waylandbill> alt-f2, then kcontrol
<ubuntu_> i did setup a swap as well. so there are 3 partition in total . two for linux and one for xp
<cs5> wow
<cs5> no help for the simple things in linux
<cs5> lol
<kinus> whats the problem cs5?
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: yeah, so it should be 2 or 3, but won't hurt to look in the disk & filesystems dialog
<cs5> just trying to find the sudo command for wireless assistant
<ViciouZ^Laptop> http://pastebin.com/943845 <-- does anyone know why this broke? i neeed sound :-(
<kinus> oh, sudo wlassistant
<cs5> ty very much kinus
<kinus> np
<kinus> cs5, you should try knetworkmanager - very nice to work with
<waylandbill> cs5: you could always do "locate assistant" and find it that way next time.
<ubuntu_> hda2 is the linux partion.. :)
<cs5> nice
<cs5> ty both
<waylandbill> I like knetworkmanager as well. Is great with a laptop.
<Jahman> hi
<ubuntu_> now can someone give me a step by step to a command to mount
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<waylandbill> then you'll want to see what is in the /etc/X11  (ls /mnt/etc/X11)
<ubuntu_> using ls /mnt/etc/X11. no such file or directory
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: did the partition mount okay?
<cs5> kinus, do you have any suggestions for a different torrent client other than ktorrent, it stalls constantly, speed sucks, and no options to speak of.
<zorglu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu_> no idea. :) .. no out put when i entered the command to mount the partition
<kinus> cs5, azureus
<kinus> azureus.sourceforge.net
<cs5> it runs on wine only? or is there a linux version?
<ubuntu_> i tried the mount command .. it says is mounted or /mnt busy . so i guess is mounted
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: do "mount" on a line by itself. it will show the mounted paritions.
<cs5> nm....lol ic
<jhutchins> cs5: There are dozens of torrent clients.
<cs5> i love utorrent on windows, but i have been looking at alternatives all night
<waylandbill> cs5: stalling probably is not the fault of ktorrent, but the lack of quality peers.
<cs5> might run it under wine and see how that goes
<kinus> cs5, azureus is written in java and runs natively on linux
<cs5> oh there are over 1000 seeds
<cs5> and 6000 leeches
<ubuntu_> shows /dev/hda2 on /mnt type ext3 .. so i guess is mounted ok
<jhutchins> cs5: Doesn't mean there are good seeds.
<cs5> true
<cs5> got the first 98.3% in 3 hours
<cs5> would have been done in 1 under utorrent
<cs5> ill try azureus its always been good to me
<jhutchins> azureus is the most popular, generally reported to work well.
<jhutchins> I've mostly used ktorrent and bittorrentgui.
<kinus> azureues is a bit bloated though
<kinus> though i guess thats a java problem
<kinus> though java6 is quite a bit faster
<cs5> slow down, bloated? or just lots of options to find?
<waylandbill> ubuntu
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: how about ls /mnt/etc
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: By default, kubuntu mounts devices as root-only.
<jhutchins> This may help:
<cs5> thanx again guys
<jhutchins> !floppy | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ubuntu_> using this commnad i get no such file or directory
<stdin> jhutchins: by default it's rw
<jhutchins> stdin: Yes, for root only
<irroc> hello
<ubuntu_> just using ls /mnt/etc .. now i got list of stuff in /etc
<stdin> jhutchins: no, I meant "rwxr-xr-x"
<jhutchins> stdin: You must be running a different distro than I am.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> i hate alsa-source :-(
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: is X11 one of the entries? note that the X is not x but X. :-)
<ubuntu_> OK , NOW i am in X11 folder
<kinus> who's trying to install alsa from source? - thats crazy
<stdin> jhutchins: no, that's the standard (at least when mounting ext3)
<ubuntu_> ihave two xorg.conf .. on with conf~
<ubuntu_> one with xorg.conf and other with xorg.conf~
<ViciouZ^Laptop> kinus: I'm trying to install the driver for module intel8x0
<ViciouZ^Laptop> the log is here: http://pastebin.com/943845
<ViciouZ^Laptop> a guide told me to use alsa-source
<ubuntu_> now, how can i read the  content of xorg and modify that so i can restore to old default NVIDIA drive ?
<kinus> ViciouZ^Laptop, checking your pastebin
<ViciouZ^Laptop> kinus: thanks mate :-)
<kinus> ViciouZ^Laptop, some problem with memalloc - dunno how to solve it though
<ViciouZ^Laptop> kinus: what does memalloc do?
<kinus> memory allocation
<ViciouZ^Laptop> so could it be a memory problem?
<kinus> no, i dont think so
<Ayabara> when I compile diskdev_cmds I get an error saying :error: openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory". any helpers?
<kinus> line 468 gives a clue
<kinus> Ayabara, no sha headers
<FroggyTheGreat> Hey hoo
<Ayabara> kinus, what is sha?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> is there a pre compiled version of intel8x0?
<kinus> its a checksum type of thing
<kinus> Ayabra, try sudo apt-get install openssl
<FroggyTheGreat> I booted up with a liveCD to try to recover some data from my wife's XP system.  Where would I find the Windows data in the Linux filesystem?
<kinus> FroggyTheGreat, you'll need to mount the windows partition
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.  Um.
<kinus> !mount | FroggyTheGreat
<ubotu> FroggyTheGreat: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FroggyTheGreat> Thanks.
<kinus> np
<cs5_> op can you kick my ghost plz.
<cs5_> cs5
<ubuntu_> i mounted linux partition and need to modify xorg. i am using live cd. can anyone help please. ? using KATE .. i was not able to save it
<kinus> ubuntu_, run kate sudo maybe?
<cs5_> riddell: could you plz. kill my ghost, its from my disconnected wireless connection
<ubuntu_> whats the command ?
<michael> Hallo !
<ubuntu_> i used sudo Kate . and i got error
<kinus> ubuntu_, sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michael> deutscher channel ?
<nalm> hey
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu_: when i edit with kate i bring up the kmenu and instead of clicking on kate right click on kate. click put into run dialog. when the run dialog comes up click options then run as diffrent user. the user you want to run as is root. enter your root password in the password block and click ok
<michael> Hallo ! wie komme ich in den deutschen channel ?
<pag> !de | michael
<ubuntu_> do i have to modify xorg.conf using /dev/X11 or /mnt/etc/X11 ?
<cs5> riddell: cancel that last request, ty
<FroggyTheGreat> Oo, cool, hard drive failure.
<cs5> used nickserv
<ubuntu_> using live cd , is it possible to revert back to default Nvidia driver ???
<ubuntu_> i did install nvidia-glx .. but need to go back so i can boot to KDM
<_tsdgeos> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> how
<ubuntu_> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<_tsdgeos> not sure
<_tsdgeos> do you have your partition mounted?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> i just modified xorg , changed from NVIDIA to nv . going to reboot . maybe it works this time
<nuxil> Hi all
<tsdgeos> ok
<nuxil> anyone got some time to help me? i need some help getting my comport working.. i have no idea why its not working..
<lebies> hi all, simple question answered please - does beryl work on kubuntu feisty (ATI X1950)?
<kinus> lebies, beryl works on pretty much everything
<lebies> kinus: tks, im at my wits end trying to get it going, i get the feeling i'm so close - but something is missing and i don't know what !
<lebies> i'm about to reinstall ubuntu, and run kde on that!
<stoned> NO!
<stoned> you have ati and beryl will not work on X
<stoned> well, you'll have to use the fglrx drivers afaik and they don't do what they should
<stoned> the free drivers do support 3d now, but not on that card you have
<lebies> have them installed and running, and they worked on gnome
<stoned> I have X1900
<stoned> lebies: yeh, you have to use Xgl
<stoned> they don't work on X
<lebies> yep, doing that too (i think)
<stoned> what?
<lebies> stoned: Xgl
<stoned> oh
<lebies> i've followed 2 basic howtos, covering xgl and beryl (on x1900-series)
<bronze> Can anyone name the kubuntu alternatives to ubuntu software? File manager, music player etc?
<lebies> i can see changes that tell me something is running, but not the way it should be
<kinus> bronze, there are great alternatives for everything
<kinus> file manager = konqueror
<kinus> music player = amarok
<lebies> i'm obviously missing something, somewhere
<XziizX> Hi all, cam someone help a noob?
<XziizX> I have WinXp on c: and will install Kubuntu on K:. Is all I have to do just install and go on?
<lebies> and although i'm doing my best to research properly and thouroughly before simply asking here, i seem to be going around in circles
<XziizX> anyone?
<jrjx> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jrjx> That's what I want.
<kinus> or uname -a
<voidmage> You need to figure out what physical drive K: is on
<voidmage> don't know how to do that thogh
<XziizX> My k drive is an hole fysical drive. I have just put it in
<voidmage> yeah, but you need to know what number it is
<voidmage> like sda1, hdb3
<voidmage> that kind of thing
<XziizX> ok
<voidmage> and I don't remember how to do that
<voidmage> Maybe you could mount it on a livecd and compare the data
<llutz> XziizX: "sudo fdisk -l" and find out which is the right one
<Lamington> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Lamington> :D
<XziizX> llutzu, I'm on XP now
<Lamington> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<voidmage> you want to find which physical drive your K:drive is on so you can install it there, right?
<lebies> XziizX: if all your other disks are labelled properly, you'll easily pick up which is your new one from your winXP
<XziizX> ops their not I think. I have just put them in and installed XP..
<XziizX> All I've did was split C: to C: and D:
<XziizX> But my main q is if it's pooible to have kubuntu and xp on the same pc?
<jrjx> Okay.  lsb_release -a says my release version is 5.10.  When I try to use aptitude to update stuff, it complains that all my repositiries have gone away.  What can / should I do, if anything, while not breaking my known working system?
<vzduch> XziizX: of course it is
<colo_work> hi all
<colo_work> can anyone explain to me how knetworkmanager included in kubuntu 7.04 is supposed to work?
<voidmage> colo_work: what are you trying to do?
<XziizX> due to that xp is on c: xp will start when I boot?
<voidmage> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<voidmage> jrjx: So you're on breezy right now?
<colo_work> voidmage: I'd like to have a listing of available wirless networks to connect to, and klick on one of those to do so (just like networkmanager in GNOME/Ubuntu offers me)
<voidmage> colo_work: it should just work like that
<voidmage> you should see it in the tray area
<colo_work> yeah, I do
<dr_willis> someone care to check and see if   http://wibc.com/streaming/streamingpage.aspx    - streams the radio station to them ? cant seem to get it working with linux. :(
<colo_work> but I did not find a way yet to list networks
<voidmage> click on it?
<jrjx> I assume so.  5.10, anyway.  I have a dialup connection tho, not broadband.  And semi-limited disk space, about 120 MB free at this time.
<colo_work> there's just "Enable Wireless" and "Disable Wirless"
<voidmage> make sure wireless is on
<voidmage> jrjx: there's no really easy way to do it. You should probably order dapper and feisty cds
<colo_work> no matter if i click left or right, it always pops up the settings menu
<voidmage> now it should just work
<voidmage> not sure why it's not
<colo_work> well, that context menu with "Quit", "Options" et al in it
<colo_work> Wireless is enabled
<jrjx> And try to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.04, and then from 6.04 to 6.10, and so on and so on?
<voidmage> there should be a header for wired and wireless networks
<colo_work> however, "Show Networks" gives me a treeview with two emty trees in it
<voidmage> and everything in range SHOULD just pop up
<HayaBusa> ok guys, I like to thank everyone who help me to fix my nvidia problme. i managed using llive CD to change the xorg so i can boot to kdm .. now the question is , where i can find info on installing nvidia driver on my kubuntu ????
<jrjx> (I'm not down on the names, I understand the numeric system better.)
<voidmage> you actually need to go breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty
<voidmage> I recommend at this point you do a clean install
<dr_willis> Egads.. I 2nd that Reccomendation
<dr_willis> and 3rd it
<jrjx> No good way to backup my personal data, currently.  One, small, disk.  Hopefully at some point I'll have a second drive installed...
<colo_work> voidmage: do you use knetworkmanager?
<voidmage> That's really the best option.
<voidmage> Otherwise you'd have to upgrade 3 times
<voidmage> and it could get messy
<voidmage> colo_work: yeah and it works fine
<jrjx> I understand.  Basically the repositories for 5.10 have been decommissioned, then?
<colo_work> voidmage: would you be so kind and provide me with a screenshot where available networks are displayed?
<jrjx> (What's the file saying what repositories to use?)
<lonewolf_> HEy guys, I'm having a little trouble with most of my apps taht use the internet.
<lonewolf_> I can browse the internet, etc
<lonewolf_> but all apps taht would require port forwarding dont work, and I'm pretty sure i forwarded the ports right.
<lonewolf_> is tehre something else i need to do *inside* the OS?
<llutz> lonewolf_: if you haven't installed iptables or similar: no
<lonewolf_> llutz there was one field in my router i wasnt sure about. it said "portmap:"
<lonewolf_> I was trying to forward port 6881, so my start port i put as 6881, the stop port as 6881, and the port map as 6881
<lonewolf_> did i do it wrong llutz?
<nuxil> can anyone help me getting my comport working under feisty?
<dr_willis> gotta love torrent song and dancing.. :)
<dr_willis> nuxil,  you mean your serial port?
<nuxil> yep
<voidmage> colo_work: http://aeonslair.com/files/knetworkmanager.png
<nuxil> i have no idea why i cant get it to work
<voidmage> jrjx: but before you upgrade you have to make sure you're up to date
<voidmage> honestly, there's no easy way to do it
<colo_work> voidmage: 404 over here ;)
<voidmage> try now
<voidmage> and I still stand by backing up your data, package list, server config files and doing a fresh install of feisty
<voidmage> especially since you have dialup, the packages would take weeks to download
<voidmage> 3 times.
<dr_willis> Oh yea.. how can you get a package list in a format thats easy to like run a script and have it isntall the packages on a 2nd machine anyway?
<colo_work> I see, thanks for your efforts. For me, there's no listing, and no menu at all above "Manual Configuration"
<dr_willis> hmm.. thats when that aptcacheer ? server/proxy thing is handy.
<dr_willis> !find aptcache
<ubotu> Package/file aptcache does not exist in feisty
<voidmage> dpkg --get-selections > packagelist
<Extrapan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrjx> Void: No, I fully understand, and agree.  I guess I'll leave well enough alone until I get (1) a second drive (or some other means of backup, maybe a USB flash drive), and (2) either CDs and/or broadband.  It won't kill me to be running old apps.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ViciouZ^Laptop> darnit
<nuxil> dr_willis, can you help?
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/607340
<BluesKaj> I installed vmware server, but it doesn't do what i want , so what's the best way to uninstall it ?
<dr_willis> nuxil,  whats the issue? heh let me look
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  what does you want?
<nuxil> i get no input on the com|serial port
<cs5> can anyone help me. I xkilled my whole desktop by accident
<nuxil> its like its not there.
<PhinnFort> cs5: run "kdesktop" somewhere?
<nuxil> even thos the kernel sees it as enabled in bios
<HayaBusa> checkig the link, it say to install i have to use syste- administration -restricted device manger. but that is not avalible in kubuntu ? right ????
<HayaBusa> instruction is for Ubuntu
<voidmage> Latency112: please don't PM me
<Latency112> voidmage: apologies. Nobody was responding though =/
<dr_willis> nuxil,  what do you got connected to the serial port?
<nuxil> a irled
<nuxil> it works fine,, i tested it on another oc
<nuxil> *pc
<nuxil> dr_willis, im trying to get my remote controll working,, it needs no extra kernel module to work. it sends raw data on com port. staring lircd and using eigther cat or irw should show me signal.. but it dosent.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, the vmware server doesn't support any sound cards
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  huh? i get sound from mine.
<dr_willis> i have to add the soundcard to a vmware machine, they are not enabled by default.
<dr_willis> nuxil,  hmm.. could be a tty/serial/baud/parity setting.. hard to tell.. been years since ive messed with serial ports.
<Latency112> is anyone free to help?  I've been sat here for 20 minutes >.<
<nuxil> hmm
<BluesKaj> i'm running the free vmware server dr_willis
<BluesKaj> not the workstation
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  thats what i use.. I get sound on all the live cd's i test
<jrjx> Latency: You might need to repeat if the question scrolled off everyone's screen.  But don't spam people either.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you just have to add a 'sound card' to the vmware-session/settings for the vitrual machine.
<BluesKaj> I have no recognized soundcard or drivers and tried several installs
<Ace2016> vmware sucks, virtualbox is the best
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you say you have been using the  settings dialog in vmware, where you can set the hard drive. cdrom iso image, and so forth, and adding a Sound card?
<dr_willis> Ace2016,  i find the exxact opposite to be true.
<dr_willis> NOT adding a card in the OS.. it has to bee added to the vmware settings befor ya run the OS.
<llutz> "sucks vs. best"-postings suck
<BluesKaj> the add button is greyed out , dr_willis
<dr_willis> i have had very little luck with virtualbox and the livecd's i test.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  now thats odd..
<dr_willis> try making a new vmware 'machine'
<Latency112>  Excuse me, I'm having trouble forwarding ports on my Router. I'm trying to forward port 6881, (Ktorrent) and my router asks for 3 things. start port, end port, and portmap.  I set them all as 6881. Am I doing something wroing?
<cs5> phinnfort: TY, phew.
<PhinnFort> np
<dr_willis> Latency112,  is this a fairly new router? does it have upnp support?
<voidmage> Latency112: maybe portmap should be your lan ip address?
<dr_willis> if it does.. you can enable the upnp feature of ktorrent and the router 'should' auto-forward
<BluesKaj> ok, I found it dr_willis ...gonna test it out
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  :)
<voidmage> how does ktorrent compare to utorrent?
<Ace2016> I like azureus for torrents, it has a nicer interface
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  what i havent found is a way to save a default settings file
<Latency112> voidmage: hmmm Perhaps. I'll check teh pre-set rules and see how they are done.
<dr_willis> voidmage,  i use ktorrent all the time. I perfer it to utorrent now a days
<cs5> dr_willis: do you know any plug-ins for ktorrent to give more functionality in the options?
<cs5> or am i stuck with the default plugins only?
<dr_willis> cs5,  what functionalyty? theres a lot of plugins allready.
<dr_willis> I cant even think of anything else i need.
<cs5> I want it to be more like utorrent is I miss the control
<cs5> encrypting outgoing traffic is a biggy
<dr_willis> Theres a encrypt checkbox i recall...
<cs5> i will look again, but i didnt see it on the first few checks through
<dr_willis> settings ktorrent - > general tab . at the bottom
<cs5> ty
<irroc> using kubu as live cd; if i download gxine will i be able to watch video for yahoo
<irroc> using kubu as live cd; if i download gxine will i be able to watch video from yahoo
<dr_willis> depends on what yahoo videos formats are in.
<dr_willis> and you mayneed some extra codec files also.
<dr_willis> so i would bet. it may be a bit harder then it looks.
<Nyle> hey
<dr_willis> got a url to a yahoo video? i can check its format
<Nyle> I need  some good games to play
<irroc> let me check
<Nyle> like 3d game with good  graphics
<cs5> happypenguin
* Nicotin1 think's that it's gonna be a little strange.... load from live cd to watch yahoo video.
<cs5> good site
<irroc> will look for link but its usually embedded in their page
<cs5> for games
<irroc> back in a few
<Nyle> it only has screenshots of the games in the update
<Latency112> Does linux come witha  software firewall?
<dr_willis> Nyle,  a new versiion of 'WarSow' came out last week.
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Latency112> by linux i mean ubunto ofc.
<dr_willis> Latency112,  yes. :)
<Latency112> ok thanks
<FroggyTheGreat> So is it normal for the gnome partition tool to sit forever "scanning all devices" when running a livecd?
<Latency112> Will i need to change anthing dr_willis In order to allow Ktorrent access?
<Nicotin1> Latency112: happy holidays with learning iptables))
<Latency112> Nicotin1: this looks scary :(
<dr_willis> Latency112,  its disabled by default.
<whippy> how can i change the application with opens a file type?
<whippy> for example i am surfing through de web,
<dr_willis> Latency112,  which is to say theres no firewalling RULES enabled by default.
<Latency112> dr_willis: What is? Ktorrent? or Iptables?
<dr_willis> ktorrent works fine. :)
<whippy> and want to listen to a webradio
<dr_willis> this aint windows.. heh
<whippy> and klick on .pls file type,
<Latency112> dr_willis: My ports are forwarded 100% correctly and im 100% sure of taht.
<whippy> and dont wont to open it with audacious,
<Latency112> however, Ktorrent still wont get a connection.
<whippy> i want to open it with xmms
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, i managed to add the soundcard but i'd also like to add my KB so that the mute and volume buttons work but the add option in settings is greyed out and i cna't seem to get it to reset ...what's the trick ?
<irroc> yahoo
<FroggyTheGreat> So I'm trying Gnome's partition manager to get this bloody windows partition to mount via kubuntu livecd.  How fast should it scan all the devices?  I'm going on 5 minutes with no resolution.
<yaccin> why is a bug in the kopete-version from feisty that was already fixed in dapper or edgy?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  no idea on the keyboard.
<irroc> dr_willis: real easy solution; went to site and asked me to install macromedia which i did; then it worked fine; wow this kubu ubun is wonderful
<dr_willis> whippy,  i download/save the pls files and  just rightclick/open with.. on them
<BluesKaj> yeah but why are the add options greyed out ?
<dr_willis> irroc,  you actually wen tot the macromedia site? gee..i use the pakcage manager for that.. dont need to go to their site.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Im suprised the one from their site even worked.
<yaccin> ??
<dr_willis> !macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<FroggyTheGreat> Is there a shockwave player yet?  :P
<whippy> @dr_wills yeah,
<whippy> but i have to do this for every single file,
<whippy> i removed audacious
<yaccin> Why do i have an old bug in the Feisty-Version of Kopete, when it was fixed months ago???
<binks> has anyone got kaffeine0.8.4 working on feisty
<whippy> and xmms, doesnt wants to open it automatically from the browser
<llutz> yaccin: ask devs
<whippy> it say's it cant find the
* FroggyTheGreat doesn't exist, he thinks.
<yaccin> llutz: where?
<irroc> dr_willis: yes that is what i mean; it took me to adept steps itself; i did not have to do really anything
<whippy> the asscociated helper application does not exist.
<llutz> yaccin: launchpad
<irroc> yes it was macromedia
<yaccin> i dont know anything about launchpad
<llutz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<yaccin> it says there that the bug is fixed
<yaccin> :(
<FroggyTheGreat> So what does it generally mean when the gnome partition tool on a Kubuntu livecd can't actually finish scanning the devices, but keeps on in perpetuity?
<dr_willis> i would guess... the system is hung...
<yaccin> "fixed upstream as of 06/08/2007"
<yaccin> but its still there :(
<dr_willis> or the hd is flakey.
<FroggyTheGreat> Anything else I can try if the hd is flaky?
<spheard> Hi, how do I change the swap partition?
<dr_willis> is there impornt data on it?
<dr_willis> spheard,  change it to what?
<spheard> another partition
<FroggyTheGreat> My wife's e-mail, which is important data...
<dr_willis> make a swap partition on the other hd. mkswap /dev/whateveritis, add proper fstab entry,
<dr_willis> FroggyTheGreat,   gpartd hung while scanning the disks, not while changeing the disks ?
<FroggyTheGreat> Correct
<dr_willis> I would use a live cd, and  mount the hd's and backup the imporntant information somewhere.
<spheard> dr_willis, I already have the partition. Its the proper fstab entry thats worrying me. Whats the UUID?
<dr_willis> Its possible that the hd needs to be scandisked from windows, and defragged. which might fix it.
<dr_willis> spheard,  you really dont need to use the uuid
<dr_willis> but if you WANT the uuid
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dr_willis> shows them
<tobstarr> hi
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm trying to mount the hd so I can back up the info, that's the problem.
<spheard> niiiice thanks
<FroggyTheGreat> I can't get it to mount, either with the KDE or the Gnome tooll
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> still no kde4 ubuntu packages?
<dr_willis> FroggyTheGreat,  thats when mounting from the shell is the defacto wya to mount :)
<dr_willis> rrichie,  not for several months - would be my guess
<tobstarr> I am trying to use skype
<FroggyTheGreat> What's the syntax?
<dr_willis> since kde4 isent even veryuseable at this time
<tobstarr> but my voice is distorted
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tobstarr> any ideas?
<dr_willis> mount /dev/whatever /media/wheever
<FroggyTheGreat> Thanks
<dr_willis> ooooodles of mount howtos/docs on the net. :)
<dr_willis> i gotta run. have fun
<FroggyTheGreat> the /media/whatever needs to be an existing directory?
<Nicotin1> FroggyTheGreat? yes..
<ax1s> hey .. what would be a good channel to join to discuss dvd/multimedia
<Nyle> hmm
<ax1s> trying to get something like nerovision express.. devede scratches some avi's
<stoned> konversation
<yaccin> llutz: what can i do now?
<spheard> dr_willis can I mount the swap without restarting?
<Nyle> yes  you can
<ax1s> can't even find out if nerovision express works with WINE
<Nyle> man swapon
<Nyle> what is nerovision
<llutz> yaccin: maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel or build your own, fixed kopete
<ax1s> nerovision converts .avi (not mpeg) to vcd/dvd
<spheard> Nyle :-) thx
<Nyle> there is this software that does it
<ax1s> hopefully gui?
<Nyle> mencoder
<ax1s> uhg
<ax1s> that's what devede is using
<Nyle> yes it has a kde frontend
<ax1s> and it breaks certain avi's
<ax1s> unlike nerovision
<Nyle> kmencoder or kmenc or something
<ax1s> hrm
<ax1s> *tries
<Nyle> mencoder is awesome
<ax1s> everything has worked except like
<ax1s> a few crucial  flix
<ax1s> with it
<Nyle> pr0n eh?
<Nyle> hehe
<ax1s> nah
<ax1s> TS
<ax1s> ;D
<ax1s> stupid telesync
<llutz> !enter|ax2s
<ubotu> ax2s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ax1s> it's good qual tho
<ax1s> fuck off llutz you're a fag
<ax1s> i don't see anyone else chatting
<ax1s> i'll leave tho if it makes you feel better
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> !language
<Nyle> oh dudes
<ax1s> Daisuke_Ido: Suck my balls
<ax1s> i have 100 ip's
<Nyle> ax1s: chill
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ax1s> bye
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ax1s> fags
<Daisuke_Ido> that's someone who we don't need using kubuntu
<llutz> teenage-day today?
<Nyle> I'm hungry
<Daisuke_Ido> and with the influx of windows users, we're going to get more and more like that.
<Nyle> I am wondering if i should make an omlete of french toast
<Nyle> er.. or*
<Nyle> yeh omlete is good i guess
<Nicotin1> really..... how can you type so fast...
<PhinnFort> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<Nicotin1> wow..
<Nicotin1> PhinnFort, connection test?))
<PhinnFort> :P
<Nicotin1> does somebody know, how can I point message to somebody?
<voidmage> put their name in the message
<voidmage> usually their highlight picks it up
<binks> anyone heard of xine-lib
<Nicotin1> voidmage, yeah... good idea)) but it is nessesary to write him/her nickname by hands))
<voidmage> tab completion.
<PhinnFort> binks: who hasn't?
* Nicotin1 said ho himself... writing by hands... but wich way it can be done, if not like this//
<Nicotin1> voidmage: wow... thank's a lot)
<Nicotin1> binks: have some general questions?))
<lagarino> hello
<cs5> i know you guys go through this more than anything, but could someone help me setup my fsdisk properly for mounting my ntfs partition? I have it in fsdisk already but it says only root can mount this device.
<lagarino> could anybody help me with usb interfaces with java?
<BlackBsd> hi how do get my bluetooth to work on my laptop??  do i have to enable some daemon?
<voidmage> systemsettings->bluetooth
<Nicotin1> cs5: type sudo -s, and reply mount command...
<BlackBsd> cs5 use sudo
<lagarino> what library should I use to use usb devices in java code?
<cs5> so i need to sudo mount manually each time even with my fsdisk setup?
<BlackBsd> what is fsdisk?
<BlackBsd> you mean fdisk
<cs5> fdisk sry
<cs5> yes
<cs5> lol
<BlackBsd> you can fun fdisk from the command line   "sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<BlackBsd> "
<BlackBsd> and you dont use fdisk to mount the devices
<BlackBsd> you can use mount
<BlackBsd> fdisk is used to minipulate the partition table
<cs5> ah ic
<BlackBsd> thats pretty much all it does
<cs5> ok
<BlackBsd> are you needing to mount a windows drive?
<cs5> yes
<cs5> i have user options set in fdisk for it, should i remove those entries
<Nicotin1> mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/devname /media/folder))
<Nicotin1> or somethig like this))
<BlackBsd> you can put that information in the /etc/fstab
<Nicotin1> BlackBsd: does kubuntu supports ntfs?
<llutz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<llutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PhinnFort> Nicotin1: yes
<BlackBsd> but normally it might look something like this "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows"
<Nicotin1> BlackBsd: yeah))
<cs5> i have to mkdir first though right?
<Nicotin1> llutz: thanks)) that was a general question))) I really don't need ntfs or fat))
<BlackBsd> or you can use fuse which is probally the better way to go anyways
<BlackBsd> but you dont need to do anything with fdisk if the windows partition is already there
<BlackBsd> do you have an idea where you want to mount the drive?
<BlackBsd> such as /mnt/win  or /mnt/whatever
* Nicotin1 goes away... supper time...
<cs5> blackbsd: was that to me?
<BlackBsd> yes
<java1> any adept experts out there
<cs5> blackbsd: yes i was thinking /media/linshard
<BlackBsd> normally i have my windows drives mounted on my linux file system at /mnt/win
<BlackBsd> but you can put it anywhere you want to
<cs5> or something to be able to save to and share with my linux
<BlackBsd> just make sure the directory is not being used already
<BlackBsd> technically you can mount over a directory that is already populated but thats another subject
<cs5> will i have access to other files and folders already on windows?
<BlackBsd> that would work also
<BlackBsd> you should follow lutz and use the links he/she gave..
<java1> adept failed to fully install a package and now will not not relaunch since it thinks the database is still being used
<BlackBsd> fuse is a good peice of software
<llutz> BlackBsd: he :)
<PhinnFort> !adeptfix | java1
<BlackBsd> yes
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<BlackBsd> with fuse you can even write to the windows drive
<BlackBsd> without fuse you can only read
<cs5> i am currently doing so. Good thing i love reading
<PhinnFort> with fuse you can use GMail as a disk partition
<ubotu> java1: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cs5> really? Nice
<PhinnFort> gmailfs
<PhinnFort> !find gmailfs
<ubotu> Found: gmailfs
<BlackBsd> phinnfort, i did not know that.  thats sweet
<PhinnFort> !info gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<PhinnFort> ;)
<binks> PhinnFort: sorry i found it in ubuntu its called libxine not xine-lib
<BlackBsd> does anyone have bluetooth working??
<PhinnFort> binks: oh, ok
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: I'm going to when I buy myself a new laptop;)
<BlackBsd> i got that dell lappy before the linux was being put on it and mine came with internal bluetooth
<BlackBsd> just wondered if kubuntu automaticly had it working
<maverick_> yeah
<PhinnFort> Black'
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: I think it should
<maverick_> blackbsd: it works out of the box
<BlackBsd> i have been trying to get it to work, should i start a service or something?
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: bluez?
<PhinnFort> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BlackBsd> thank you...
<PhinnFort> voila
<PhinnFort> :P
<java1> thanks uboto worked great.
<Darkrift> what would be the best wifi cracking tools to use?
<PhinnFort> java1: he's a 'bot
<PhinnFort> giyf
<PhinnFort> haven't bothered with that since ages ago
<Darkrift> my internet is gonna be down for 2 days, and i wanna connect to one of the ones near me
<Darkrift> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<BlackBsd> pirate...
<BlackBsd> :-P
<PhinnFort> "do what you will 'cause a pirate is free..."
<PhinnFort> ;P
<Darkrift> :)
<PhinnFort> http://www.ciscopress.com/articles/article.asp?p=370636&rl=1
<BlackBsd> anyone see transformers?
<BlackBsd> i really liked it
<PhinnFort> I heard it sucked bollocks
<PhinnFort> was made to cater teenagers that wasn't even born when transformers was "in"
<PhinnFort> but, I haven't seen it, no;)
<BlackBsd> lol
<visham> hi folks
<BlackBsd> i think it was the biggest money maker this summer so far..
<PhinnFort> !hi | visham
<ubotu> visham: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<visham> !hi | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PhinnFort> thanks, thanks
<visham> thanks
<visham> PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yeah, no problem
<PhinnFort> Darkrift: look at what they include in mpentoo, http://www.pentoo.ch/-Tools-List-.html
<PhinnFort> airsnort, aircrack, etc.
<PhinnFort> wepcrack
<PhinnFort> http://www.windowsecurity.com/whitepapers/Wireless-Cracking-Tools.html
<visham> PhinnFort u use nmap?
<PhinnFort> capisce?
<PhinnFort> visham: when needed, yes
<visham> i got some problem with it
<PhinnFort> but not obsessively
<PhinnFort> visham: tried running it as root?
<PhinnFort> sudo nmap
<visham> the command nmap -sS -T4 -O <host>
<visham> freezes my modem or my ehternet card
<visham> i can figure out
<visham> i cant figure out
<PhinnFort> visham: intensive traffic?
<PhinnFort> visham: try trotthling it more
<visham> PhinnFort like T!
<visham> PhinnFort like T1
<PhinnFort> yeah
<visham> but it isn't able to handle T4 then how can it handle T1 ?
<PhinnFort> visham: higher is faster
<visham> PhinnFort ya i know that
<visham> PhinnFort faster == more traffic ?
<PhinnFort> visham: yeah
<visham> PhinnFort then if T4 can't be handled by the modem then how can it handle T1
<PhinnFort> visham: T1 is less traffic than T4
<visham> trying it right now
<visham> PhinnFort thanks its kinda working now
<PhinnFort> yw
<visham> PhinnFort will be confirmed after a few test runs
<PhinnFort> ;)
<visham> PhinnFort actually its running pretty well at T#
<visham> PhinnFort actually its running pretty well at T3
<PhinnFort> nice
<nicotin_e> fantasy....... so various ip-adresses.... from all over the world...
<dewitt> I would like to become more familiar with teminal commands, is there a site to help
<Darkrift> nobody here has ever cracked thier way into a wifi network?
<PhinnFort> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dewitt> Ty
<PhinnFort> Darkrift: I set up a laptop displaying all pictures sent over an encrypted wireless network once
<PhinnFort> Darkrift: on a high-school
<PhinnFort> I have truly seen the darkness of the depths of the human soul
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Darkrift> nice
<nicotin_e> (07:29:57 PM) PhinnFort: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Darkrift> im looking more into just connecting to the ap
<Darkrift> not in stealing or peaking at thier info
<Darkrift> just barrowing the connection for  a few hours
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: That's high-school, though. Wait until you see some of the things they look at in college.
<shub_> hello every1
<shub_> first time using kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Darkrift: just set up a laptop to capture packets, and when you have enough run them through appropriate cracker
<dr_willis> alt.binary.drunken.idiots.erotica
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: :D
<TeraDyne> shub_: How do you like Kubuntu so far?
<shub_> can som1 help me wth installin programs on kubuntu 7.10
<shub_> looks wicked
<nicotin_e> shub_: looks nice))))
<dr_willis> I tend to use the 'add/remove programs' icon :)
<shub_> i try tht
<ninHer> Adept for instance
<PhinnFort> Darkrift: capture with airsnort or something
<shub_> bt i van only remove
<shub_> cant install anythng
<jean__> Hello?
<shub_> it dnt let me install anything
<shub_> i can remove it
<shub_> pro
<nicotin_e> shub_: are you using synaptic?
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shub_> no
<dr_willis> you may need to 'update' the repositorie cache first .
<MrJean> I'm now to IRC. How can I join the channel for Ubuntu? (Not Kubuntu)
<shub_> repositorie cache first ?/
<shub_> whatss that
<ninHer> shub how are you trying to  install programs ?
<shub_> im compelet newbii
<shub_> using the add and remove program
<nicotin_e> shub_: try something like this at konsole... "sudo apt-cache update "
<CrunchyFerrett> ... Is it strange that I dont have an X11.conf ?
<shub_> i like to install a codec pack
<PhinnFort> CrunchyFerrett: xorg.conf?
<shub_> s i can play my avi divx fils
<PhinnFort> Cugel:
<MrJean> How can I join the channel for the normal Ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> Cugel: sorry, ignore please
<andreas_> german channel ?
<PhinnFort> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CrunchyFerrett> PhinnFort: Yeah, Xorg.conf sorry
<MrJean> Yes
<PhinnFort> CrunchyFerrett: ubuntu's version of Xorg is patched so it doesn't need xorg.conf
<MrJean> ty
<CrunchyFerrett> oh.
<nicotin_e> shub_: just do "sudo apt-get update" and then run "sudo apt-get instal mplayer"
<MrJean> #ubuntu-de
<MrJean> hoops^^
<vzduch> MrJean: /join #ubuntu
<MrJean> ty
<dhq> is there any way i can make my konsole transparent
<MrJean> bye
<dr_willis> dhq,  true transparancy, or just showing the Background wallpaper. :)
<nicotin_e> dr_willis: I think dhq wants bg wallpaper))
<dhq> dr_willis, true transparency
<nicotin_e> oops..
<dhq> dr_willis, without the borders
<brightedge> afternoon :)
<visham_> PhinnFort the normal mode (-T3) again freezes the modem
<dr_willis> dhq,  and the point of this is? :)
<dr_willis> dhq,  may have to do some work for that. Not sure how to do it without that beryl/compqiz stuff.. that may be the only way
<visham_> PhinnFort and i'm impatient enough to not to go to -T2
<dhq> dr_willis, well i was reading somewhere that it is possible
<PhinnFort> visham_: I'm no networkings expert, sorry;)
<visham_> i cant to things that slow
<dhq> dr_willis, well can you help me or link me
<PhinnFort> visham_: I would fool around a bit with the settings on the modem, but I don't really know what
<dr_willis> dhq,  just showing the background is rather easy.. having TRUE transparancey is harder.. and i find it useless.. so i dont use it.
<visham_> PhinnFort anyone u suggest
<brightedge> Wonder if someone could offer some pointers...  I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 Desktop, and would like to run Zenoss.  The Zenoss site states that it runs on the Server version.  Is there a way to upgrade Kubuntu Desktop to Server?
<PhinnFort> visham_: dunno... try #nmap or something
<dhq> dr_willis, do you know how can i do it
<PhinnFort> brightedge: Ubuntu Server is just Kubuntu without KDE, afaik
<visham_> PhinnFort anyone on this channel
<PhinnFort> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<PhinnFort> visham_: dunno
<dhq> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<dr_willis> dhq,  id have to google/check the wiki/forums for compiz.. good luck.
<dr_willis> !compwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> "not some time yet" = crap
<PhinnFort> a couple of months
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<brightedge> Thanks everyone.  Since I'm a linux b00n, I would like to stick with KDE.  Is it possible to run KDE on a server?
<dhq> dr_willis, well is kde4 beta out
<PhinnFort> kde 4 alpha 2 is out
<dr_willis> kde4 is BARELY in a beta stage
<dr_willis> yea alpha is better term
<PhinnFort> *not
<dhq> dr_willis, well so it is not yet stable :( when will it be out
<dr_willis> seen a livecd with kde4 on it.. it.. dident work.
<dr_willis> when its done.
<PhinnFort> at least that's what the official kde statement said
<PhinnFort> dhq: there's a release schedule somewhere
<shub_> guys can someone point me right direction where i can get user guide for newbi for kubuntu
<shub_> plz
<dr_willis> kubuntu homepage ?
<brightedge> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<ubunturos> shub_: what sort of a guide are you looking for
<ubunturos> ?
<DarkED> is anyone here using compiz-fusion with k7.04?
<dr_willis> would be the first place to look. and the bookmarks in the browser.
<PhinnFort> dhq: "KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment software. A release date has been scheduled for 23 October 2007.[1] "
<PhinnFort> from wikipedia
<dhq> PhinnFort, long time more to gooo i cant wait
<ubunturos> umm, so Kubuntu 7.04 probably won't have it
<PhinnFort> dhq: ;)
<shub_> ok can i ask a question
<ubunturos> eeks 7.10
<shub_> its might sound stupd
<ubunturos> shub_: if it might, try searching using a search engine
<nicotin_e> DarkED: bad experience with installng compiz.... but beryl is working...
<dhq> shub_,just ask the question no need to request
<shub_> dos kubuntu works like windows
<TeraDyne> ubunturos: Neither Gutsy nor Gutsy+1 will have it according to Riddell
<ubunturos> TeraDyne: umm ...
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: that's not what anonuncements ay
<brightedge> shub_:  being a windows native and kubuntu b00n, I can say that it's similar, but not exactly like win
<shub_> o oki
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: That's what he said at aKademy.
<ubunturos> shub_: and don't expect Linux to become equal to Windows
<brightedge> shub_:  try booting your pc using the live cd, and see what I mean
<ubunturos> shub_: rather, you can customize it for you to use it easily
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: there will be packages available, but not default?
<shub_> its nice i like it
<PhinnFort> or?
<shub_> its loks betta then windows
<dhq> shub_, ubuntu will always have 10 times upper hand compared to windows and it is free
<PhinnFort> that's what I meant
<shub_> wrks better
<ubunturos> shub_: :)
<shub_> bt u knw im compelet newbi
<shub_> never use kubuntu
<shub_> first time
<ubunturos> shub_: well, start exploring the Help file
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubunturos> shub_: open Konqueror
<dhq> shub_, you will learn stick around read forums and the user guide you will have kubuntu in your fingers
<ubunturos> shub_: it should be the second icon the task bar. You can click the Help file link on the home page of konqueror
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: that it won't be in by default. He never mentioned anything about extra repos, but you know that there will be some.
<RivaeAerya> how do you set sounds in kde for window actions? (like minimizing)
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  theres a control panel icon that does that
<shub_> ok
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: from what I've heard/read, there will be "official" kde4 packages available for Gutsy
<nich0s> Hey allz, does anyone know the keyboard shortcut to switch desktops?
<shub_> let me try to find it
<shub_> loll
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: which one?
<brightedge> Again, thanks for your help.  I'm going to check out the server channel
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  no idea.. proberly says sound, or feedback, or somthing :)
<dr_willis> i disable all that junk on a new install
<RivaeAerya> found it
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: I didn't hear anything about that. It's good to know, though.
<dr_willis> right where you would expect it to be.. :)
<PhinnFort> TeraDyne: well, I wasn't even at akademy, but that's what I picked up;)
<shub_> ok i got it
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: There are videos up on the aKademy website.
<ubunturos> nich0s: Ctrl + Fx key where x is the desktop you want to go
<nich0s> ubunturos: Thanks
<ubunturos> nich0s: :)
<PhinnFort> smplayer is schweet
<ubunturos> shub_: from India?
<shub_> uk
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: http://akademy.kde.org/conference/programme.php < The little video icons are links to the ogg\Theora vidoes of the talks.
<PhinnFort> nice
<PhinnFort> thanks
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: Riddell's talk is near the bottom of the page.
<shub_> wer u frm
<PhinnFort> thanks
<TeraDyne> PhinnFort: yw
<Nyle> hey
<Nyle> how do i get direct rendering
<lamlurkey> how do i creat a missing file in "/ect/" Kppp says it can be empty
<ubunturos> shub_: India. Your nick appeared to have a indian touch ;)
<Nyle> i'm using fglrx and glxinfo says i have indirect rendering
<shub_> lol
<Nyle> direct rendering: No
<ubunturos> shub_: and surprisingly, you are using SMS words
<Nyle> any help
<dhq> dr_willis, i have a konsole open window i dont want it to be displayed in the taks bar what do i do
<shub_> loll
<shub_> wel u know
<shub_> im use to msn
<dr_willis> dhq,  explore the 'taskbar' settings :)
<ubunturos> shub_: ah, I see
<shub_> but trying something new
<ubunturos> shub_: umm. Great! Get going!
<shub_> yeah
<shub_> lots of reading to do
<vzduch> shub_: you better write so that other ppl can read what you throw at us :)
<shub_> wher u from btw
<ubunturos> shub_: India. I mentioned it earlier. :)
<dr_willis> half the work - is asking a proper question.
<nich0s> ubunturos: Do you know where I can just get a list of the Keyboard shortcuts for KDE?
<shub_> o oki
<shub_> im orignly from india
<shub_> but living in uk
<dr_willis> nich0s,  look at the control panel applet for them. i always change a few around.
<ubunturos> nich0s: KDE user guide
<dr_willis> nich0s,  may be a list in the kde guide/help somewhere.
<dr_willis> but its all so changeable.. its  hard to have a definitive list
<gumjo> I had no idea, they had something like akademy....wonder if they show any interested kde4 features
<ubunturos> shub_: ah, there you go!
<shub_> lol
<ubunturos> shub_: have you installed Kubuntu or on the LIVE CD?
<vzduch> gumjo: 'interested KDE4 features'? what are the features interested in? :D
<Nyle> anyone
<TeraDyne> XD
<vzduch> !anyone | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nicotin_e> Nyle: only installing of proper drivers..
<Nyle> dude are you fucking kidding me?
<gumjo> interesting* >.>
<shub_> i've done full install
<nicotin_e> Nyle: it looks like this?
<Nyle> 12:50 <            Nyle> how do i get direct rendering
<Nyle> 12:50 <            Nyle> i'm using fglrx and glxinfo says i have indirect rendering
<ubunturos> shub_: umm. Dual boot?
<shub_> nope
<shub_> single
<ubunturos> shub_: umm
<shub_> just kubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> PhinnFort: How then am I supposed to add lines to Xorg.conf, as I am instructed by the README?
<shub_> i couldnt make dual boot
<PhinnFort> CrunchyFerrett: run the following to get a new one: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<dr_willis> im glad my ati cards never seem to give me this hassle.
<dr_willis> rember - theres always a dozen ways to do the same thing in linux.
<CrunchyFerrett> and it wont kill anything else?
<dr_willis> also rember. it pays to backup config files befor tweaking them
<vzduch> PhinnFort, CrunchyFerrett: the -phigh option will likely mess up some settings in xorg.conf, e.g. keyboard layout if you use anything other than en_US
<shub_> ubunturos where about in india u form
<shub_> from8
<PhinnFort> vzduch: I just copied from my xorg.conf file, where it said to run that to regenerate it
<dhq> dr_willis, is there any way to run windows on host pc,by a  remote through putty
<Nyle> vzduch: so you are going to help or are you just here to use the bot commands on people?
<ubunturos> shub_: Mumbai
<shub_> O OKI THAT KOOL
<vzduch> PhinnFort: I prefer running a full reconfigure if necessary.. takes more time but no need to mess around again :)
<dr_willis> dhq,  install xming, under windows, and  you can have a remote linux box, running apps, and they can appear on the local windows machine.
<shub_> howz the weather like now
<dhq> ubunturos, shub_ you guys intian
<dr_willis> dhq,  if thats what you are meaning.
<shub_> still raining
<Ash-Fox> I let my sister play on my computer, and she's managed to delete all the items in the start menu... How would I restore the default menus without sacraficing .kde ?
<ubunturos> shub_: well, we'll have to take that to #kubuntu-offtopic
<PhinnFort> vzduch: I would run with just a blank config file, if I wasn't too laze
<ubunturos> or PM
<PhinnFort> *y
<shub_> o oki
<Nyle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dhq> dr_willis, well it will be linux box to linux box
<dr_willis> dhq,  why are you even talking about 'putty' then?
<dr_willis> ssh -X remotebox, run the app . :)
<dhq> dr_willis, oops
<dr_willis> or ssh -Y
<dr_willis> if ssh is installed on the box that is. :)
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dr_willis> half the work - is asking a proper question. : )
<dr_willis> bye all.. bbl
<RivaeAerya> How can i make it so that when i type, per character it plays a sound and when i press enter it plays another sound?
<Darkrift> damn
<Darkrift> seems all the linux wifi hacking tools are command line
<Darkrift> why cant there be a tool taht lists the avail networks and you select one and let it go
<voidmage> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkrift> why must you read a friggen manual to learn which args to pass a command line tool, then take its output and pass it to another tool to analyze so it can be passed to anohter tool to *ATTEMPT* to crack
<voidmage> oh, wifi cracking.
<RivaeAerya> How can i make it so that when i type, per character it plays a sound and when i press enter it plays another sound?
<Darkrift> typewriter sounds?
<RivaeAerya> Darkrift: yep
<RivaeAerya> Darkrift: you know how?
<Darkrift> windows used to have a feature like this in its accessability tools, bt no idea on linux
<RivaeAerya> aww, too bad
<Darkrift> actually
<Darkrift> i think it would probably be very easy for someone who knows scripting
<RivaeAerya> yess?
<RivaeAerya> hm
<RivaeAerya> well, gotta go.
<Darkrift> make a script to look for any keypress and play a sound
<Nyle> yeh i got dri
<Darkrift> and i got whet
<vzduch> lol
<BluesKaj> anyone using VMWare Server Console ... I need to add my KB and Mouse drivers , but I forget how to open settings in VMWare so the Settings options aren't greyed out ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: #vmware
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, :)
<vzduch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lamlurkey> Can some one tell me how to make a empty file in the /etc folder that is missing?
<vzduch> sudo touch /etc/$insertNameOfFileToBeCreated
<sum_> sum joined
<Morkai> i downloaded a program that is in source code form and it's in a *.jar file ... how do i go about getting it into an executable
<nicotin_e> Morkai: *jar is java executable file....
<lamlurkey> Thanks vzduch
<vzduch> nicotin_e: no, *.jar is a Java archive
<yaccin> how do i manually switch between kdm/gdm, when i have both installed?
<nicotin_e> vzduch: yes...
<yaccin> dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<nicotin_e> my head will finally blow........
<nicotin_e> need some smoke...
<CrunchyFerrett> PhinnFort, I ran that Xconf reconfigure thing. Now the system hangs mid-boot :(
<RivaeAerya> How can i make it so that when i type, per character it plays a sound and when i press enter it plays another sound?
<RivaeAerya> like, typewriter sounds
<CrunchyFerrett> oy. whats the command to resetup X11 / KDE ?
<TeraDyne> CrunchyFerrett: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<eTH0ny> ciao a tutti
<eTH0ny> devo chiedere una cosa...
<TeraDyne> !it | eTH0ny
<ubotu> eTH0ny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eTH0ny> scusate!! scuse me!
<fssssssssssh> whats the difference between apt-xx and aptitude ?
<Mr_Sonoma> CrunchyFerrett: hold control  and alt and press backspace
<Mr_Sonoma> doh that's restart
* Mr_Sonoma cant read today
<CrunchyFerrett> sigh
<CrunchyFerrett> At this juncture, I think I may have one of the most borked up linux installations of all time.
<CrunchyFerrett> Perhaps I should just wipe the hdd and start from scratch
* CrunchyFerrett runs off to download Fedora and see how it works
<Cem_UNAL> can somebody help me there is a bug's screenshot here http://imaj.at/18991
<CaBlGuY> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !.bin
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm   ok, I need help unpackin a .bin file..
<CaBlGuY> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<TeraDyne> Cem_UNAL: are you running Xubuntu?
<Cem_UNAL> yeh
<Cem_UNAL> TeraDyne: yes
<TeraDyne> !xubuntu | Cem_UNAL
<ubotu> Cem_UNAL: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Mr_Sonoma> why not use ark?
<CrunchyFerrett> Well, Noah tried using Ark... look where it got him.
* TeraDyne wants to go see Evan Almighty
<Cem_UNAL> TeraDyne: nobody answers me there :(
<CrunchyFerrett> TeraDyne: Don't. You'll be disappointed.
<TeraDyne> Cem_UNAL: Since that app is also in ubuntu, try #ubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> Its a massive letdown when comared to Bruce Almighty
<TeraDyne> CrunchyFerrett: Ok. Thanks for the warning
<CaBlGuY> any help??   unpackin a .bin file...
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: what .bin file?
<TeraDyne> aren't .bin files "binary" files, not archives?
<vzduch> general rule: don't install anything from source/shell scripts/etc. if it's in the repos, except you _really_ need to
<vzduch> CrunchyFerrett: rofl
<CaBlGuY> vzduch: it's google earth..
<vzduch> ah ok
<vzduch> they should have instructions on how to install
<CaBlGuY> I got the chmod dealy down I think but I'm gettin an error..
<vzduch> apart from that.. I just see that googleearth _is_ in the repos
<CaBlGuY> well, I looked for it but I couldn't find it..
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CaBlGuY> sure would like to get it like that though..
<vzduch> add a medibuntu source, install & enjoy :)
<CaBlGuY>  reading now..
<f0rrest> i just installed kubuntu 6.10. theres no *mutt* installed, and :help doesnt work in *vim* :/
<vzduch> f0rrest: install mutt
<Mr_Sonoma> you have to add the medibuntu repo to get it with adept or apt-get
<f0rrest> vzduch: theres no *curses* library so it doesnt work
<vzduch> ncurses-dev?
<vzduch> some pkgs need that
<f0rrest> theres no *mp3* player either
<vzduch> there IS
<f0rrest> which
<vzduch> you just need to install one
<f0rrest> i couldnt install *xmms* because theres no *glib* installed
<vzduch> apart from that, why did you install Edgy?
<CaBlGuY> now, once I got the repo in my list, the command would be apt-get install googleearth   yes?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes
<CaBlGuY> k
<vzduch> *sigh* obviously someone who doesn't know how to use apt
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: first apt-get update
<f0rrest> no someone without internet
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you install *xmms* in *kubuntu* when there's already a *non-crappy* media player?
<Mr_Sonoma> and it looks like it would be a meta package that will get other packages
<CaBlGuY> oops..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Mr_Sonoma> <---- didnt think about update
<f0rrest> which *player* would that be
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, that was a jab at your excessive and unnecessary use of asterisks.
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok.
<CaBlGuY> ok, it's asyin invalid..
<CaBlGuY> *sayin
<vzduch> f0rrest: then take a bunch of DVD blanks to your favourite cybercaf, download all repos you think fit & set up a local repository
<CaBlGuY> apt-get install googleearthI'm entering a
<vzduch> definitely easier than fiddling w/ dpkg -i
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok wipes the floor with xmms
<CaBlGuY> ummm   oops..   LOL
<CaBlGuY> I'm entering apt-get install googleearth
<CaBlGuY> there
<CaBlGuY> :p
<TeraDyne> CaBlGuY: "sudo apt-get install googleearth"
<CaBlGuY> still sayin invalid operation...
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: did you 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<TeraDyne> O_o; Odd... Pastebin the entire error.
<TeraDyne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CaBlGuY> vzduch:  yea, I updated..  but not with sudo..
<CaBlGuY> grr..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> theeeere we go...
<CaBlGuY> grrrrr
<Mr_Sonoma> why not open adept and search for google earth that way....then select it and click install it will do it for you..sometimes if i dont know the exact name of the package i can find and install faster with the gui
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got this..   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29026/
<vzduch> Mr_Sonoma: 'apt-cache search' exists :P
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: import the GPG key for the repo, should be described on the site
<Mr_Sonoma> hehehehehehe thanks....i knew there had to be something for it from the command line but didnt know exactly
<CaBlGuY> vzduch: not seein it..   under Repos how to??
<Mr_Sonoma> so when in doubt i always had reverted back to the gui
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Sonoma: because this isn't windows and there's a use for the command line?
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Mr_Sonoma> <---- never a fan of windows anyways
<Daisuke_Ido> (in other words, the command line interface available in windows is fricking useless)
<Mr_Sonoma> agreeded
<fritz> hey, i have a problem, 2 of my partitions appear as folders and i can't acces them...any1 have any clues?
<Mr_Sonoma> when windows 95 came out the just about all but killed DOS, and in 98 then leading into xp it really became more of a joke
<kaminix> Hello, I have a problem with my microphone using skype. My partner can't hear me. Any ideas how to check if the mic is working?
<CaBlGuY> vzduch: not seein it..   under Repos how to??
<CaBlGuY> vzduch: not seein it..   under Repos how to??
<fritz> hey, i have a problem, 2 of my partitions appear as folders and i can't acces them...any1 have any clues?
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: sorry, I was afk for some food :)
<CaBlGuY> oops..  saaawwree..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> my bad..
<vzduch> lemme check, didn't read the howto :)
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: it's the 2nd line
<CaBlGuY> vzduch:  ahh,m I see now..
<andreas_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Winbiko> Is there a email client that doesnt use maildir or mbox to store messages? I have over 4k messages and it seems kmail is choking badly
<Winbiko> Maybe one with a sqlite backend?
<Novell> Winbiko: I had 10k+ mails with kmail and it worked just fine
<NickPresta> I just installed the kicker-kickoff package as I wanted to try kickoff. All is well, however, my kmenu icon changed and it's now larger and ugly. Any idea how to change this icon?
<CaBlGuY> vzduch:  ok, I got it and did the update and still getting invalid..  :/
<Winbiko> Novell: Im not sure what the issue is then.
<vzduch> CaBlGuY: wrong repo perhaps?
<CaBlGuY> Hmm  I think I see the problem now on the packages page..
<vzduch> do you have Edgy?
<CaBlGuY> yep..
<CaBlGuY> I was thinkin it was this one..  googleearth  4.0.2735.0-0medibuntu2~edgy0.1  but that's not workin eather..  :/
<sven> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu (as an ex-fedora user), but I acnt get 3d acceleration to work.. I have an nvidia graphics card.. Anybody who could give me a hint?
<TeraDyne> !nvidia | sven
<ubotu> sven: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sven> TeraDyne: Thanks!
<TeraDyne> sven: no problem
<ciacon> hi there. I long back installed kmail on my feisty. the problem is, that my kid managed to squint my PW and uninstall it. now I cant open my Calender and also can't find it... this is a real big problem for me
<ciacon> can someone help?
<TeraDyne> ciacon: try reinstalling kmail. "sudo apt-get install install kmail"
<CaBlGuY> vzduch:  I found it on Synaptic..  :p
<ciacon> have done that... thoose days I put a shortcut on my desktop -> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///usr/share/applications/kde/Kontact.desktop does not exist.
<eloque> sup people
<TeraDyne> ciacon: O_O; Wow. I've never seen that. Maybe they removed all of Kontact somehow. Did you try reinstalling Kontact?
<eloque> I have a problem with KDE's login screen... when i enter my password and hit enter... it looks as if it is logging in then brings me back to the login screen
<Novell> eloque: check ~username/.xsession-errors
<eloque> i believe when i tried loging in from console it showed an earlier error message saying something about a resume point or sumthin
<ciacon> TeraDyne: sudo aptitude reinstall kontact  ?
<TeraDyne> ciacon: yes
<eloque> also another issue i had was i was trying to erase some stuff from a mounted drive and suddenly all my downloads and stuff stopped saying my disk was full
<eloque> is thi sbecause trying to delete something make the system move it onto the partition that kubuntu is running off of?
<ciacon> TeraDyne: ist doing something ;-)
<eloque> Novell, what do i do? just browse to that directory?
<Novell> eloque: no, it's a file
<eloque> ok
<cedross> can anyone tell  me how to search with ktorrent 2.2?
<eloque> so i enter it as u type above and then?
<Novell> you use less, more or some editor to read what's in the file
<eloque> ok cool
<Novell> the problem should most likely be located at the bottom of the file
<eloque> ok
<eloque> how do i go about solving it? is that included in the file?
<eloque> i doubt i used up all 5 GB of space i had partitioned for Kubuntu
<Novell> no it's not, but some clue as what the problem is probably is
<eloque> and i would hate to have to reinstall it
<Novell> check with: df -h
<eloque> ok Novell I'll try and save it somewhere and then come back
<eloque> thanks
<TeraDyne> 5GB for an ubuntu install? Wow, pushing it, aren't you?
<eloque> is that too little?
<eloque> i save files i download onto other drives
<eloque> but i guess for having updated so much i usta pushed it a little
<ciacon> TeraDyne: thanks - worked a treat
<TeraDyne> ciacon: good to hear.
<ciacon> TeraDyne: one thing you can beleave - that kid is in for some hassle when he gets home...
<TeraDyne> ciacon: As someone who's figured out his parents password when he was little, I can beleive it.
<sven> TeraDyne: On that page, it says "As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager", but I don't have "Administration" in my systems menu.. Where would I find it?
<eloque> k peep take care . thanks Novell gonna go try to figure out whats up
<eloque> what do i use to start KDE from console? just X?
<eloque> or something else?
<TeraDyne> sven: That menu is for GNOME. You can run the program from the terminal by using "sudo restricted-manager"
<TeraDyne> eloque: "sudo kdm"
<insmod> <eloque> startkde
<Novell> eloque: startkde
<eloque> thanks
<eloque> peace
<vzduch> 'startkde' never worked for me, 'startx' did
<TeraDyne> insmod, Novell : I've never gotten that command to work.
<ciacon> TeraDyne: I replaced the i just simply had overwritten the login.scr with cmd.exe -> 10 minute wait -> explorer [return] .... fairly streight forward =)...
<insmod> <TeraDyne>should
<sven> TeraDyne: thanks!
<NickPresta> I just installed the kicker-kickoff package as I wanted to try kickoff. All is well, however, my kmenu icon changed and it's now larger and ugly. Any idea how to change this icon?
<TeraDyne> ciacon: I did it back when they were using a boot-time menu, so I didn't have such an easy time doing it. But putting in their first initials turned out to be the pass. XD
<TeraDyne> sven no problem
<TeraDyne> insmod: "startkde" always gives a "Cannot connect to X Server" error.
<difeleva> ey
<difeleva> guys
<ciacon> TeraDyne: do you have a clue what has happend to my X?? I start a new session which is then placed on strg-alt-f9 ???... really odd - a restart does not change anything... where is my (i think its called) vts8 gone to??
<difeleva> ey guys I just installed beryl manager and xgl and the windows borders are not woking correctly but the cube and other stuffs are working right...can u help me plz?
<TeraDyne> !beryl | difeleva
<ubotu> difeleva: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mansingh> i face some problem while installing scratchbox, can somebody please help
<TeraDyne> ciacon: unfourtunately, I can't help there. I have limited knowledge when it comes to the X server.
<TeraDyne> mansingh: scratchbox? Never heard of it.
<mansingh> it says Couldn't find package scratchbox
<TeraDyne> !find scratchbox
<vzduch> ROOT DETECTED!
<ubotu> Package/file scratchbox does not exist in feisty
<daquino> how do i go about getting my usb head set to work ?
<mansingh> i have added the package location in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ciacon> TeraDyne: but I was right in naming it vts8?
<TeraDyne> ciacon: like I said, I have limited knowledge on the X server, so I don't know.
<ciacon> TeraDyne: np - thanks anyway
<louie_> hey there
<louie_> i'm having some problems in trying to compile kde4
<ciacon> gi louie_
<louie_> can someone help me?
<louie_> hey ciacon
<ciacon> can anyone tell me why, when I start a new session, it originally was on the "F8" key and now is on the "F9"???
<TeraDyne> louie_: can you be more specific?
<lovely> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<louie_> i'm following this tutorial: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment
<louie_> and i've gotten to the part about compiling the qt framework
<louie_> I went through the whole thing, but then at the end when i test run assistant
<louie_> it gives me an error saying how it cant open a network socket
<louie_> and has a deadlock
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  why not install kde4 from the repos?
<louie_> cuz i'm trying to use it for devel and i dont actually want to use it as my main thing
<jhutchins_lt> louie_: #kde might be more helpful.
<louie_> thx jhuthins
<louie_> jhukchins*
<louie_> damn it...switching between qwerty and dvorak sucks
<louie_> haha
<nate137> jhutchins doesnt stand for justin hutchins does it?
<moshea> hi guys ... I'm getting a JRE bin file, what app should I use to install the bin ?
<eloque> sup ppl
<eloque> Novell... it's syaing the disk is full
<eloque> i am sur eits my trash directiry
<eloque> from when i was trying to delete stuff from another drive
<vzduch> moshea: you don't.. except you have a problem w/ the Java distributions from the repo
<TeraDyne> moshea: are you trying to install Java or what?
<eloque> cuz when i got the errors... i wasnt downloading anything to my partition that kubuntu is on
<moshea> TeraDyne: yeah, Java stopped working in Konq (and Firefox I think) after an upgrade to Feisty
<eloque> i was trying to delete stuff from a fat32 partition
<moshea> TeraDyne: so right now, FF has pointed me to a bin file from Sun ...
<Graham> Hey, I've got an ATi Radeon 9800XT pro running with the fglrx driver, but it's using mesa for 3d rendering... how can I fix that?
<TeraDyne> !java | moshea
<ubotu> moshea: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<moshea> TeraDyne: and when I download it, I'm asked if I want to save or "open with ..."
<level1> Hi, my kicker has been randomly crashing.  I can run it again from the console and it'll run fine for a little while, but eventually it'll crash again.  I've tried deleting kickerrc and no improvement.  What should I do?
<moshea> ubotu: not the java6 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not the java6 ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> eloque: look in ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<eloque> how can i delete stuff from console?
<TeraDyne> moshea: that's a bot. You can install JRE6 as well. Either one should work.
<moshea> TeraDyne: can I install Java6 ?
<eloque> cuz kde wont syaty
<moshea> ok
<eloque> also i remember something bout it telling me to look in /root/ something /trash
<eloque> before i restarted (after the issue)
<vzduch> eloque: rm -f (or in the case of directories rm -rf) /path/to/filename(s)
<vzduch> you can use wildcards
<eloque> k
<TeraDyne> eloque: your KDE trash is "~/.local./Trash/"
<vzduch> TeraDyne: I already told him :)
<eloque> is there a folder with trash files in /root?
<TeraDyne> vzduch: ok
<moshea> TeraDyne: "couldn't find package sun-java5-bin" ... I guess I don't have the right entries in my sources list
<vzduch> eloque: I don't have anything in /root
<eloque> i'll go check and then come back thanks
<TeraDyne> !find sun-java6-jre > TeraDyne
<vzduch> eloque: why no stay here and check? :)
<eloque> i am in th elive cd right now
<eloque> gonna have to reboot into the installed kubuntu
<TeraDyne> moshea: try installing the "sun-java6-jre" package
<lovely> can someone help me? I am in the middle of upgrading to fiesty and am having troubles, please see  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29031/    I am following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29031/
<eloque> unless there is some other way?
<fssssssssssh> whats DEVFS ?
<vzduch> eloque: usually you can mount your hdd(s) in the live CD
<fssssssssssh> or better question, how do i find out if i have it ?
<eloque> how do i mount my kubuntu partition? and would i be able to browse it?
<eloque> df -h isnt showing any of my local drives
<vzduch> lovely: typo
<vzduch> s/fiesty/feisty/
<moshea> TeraDyne: I guess that means in Adept or Synaptic ... ok. I'll see
<TeraDyne> moshea: yes. Sorry about not being more clear.
<Graham> Hey, I've got an ATi Radeon 9800XT pro running with the fglrx driver, but it's using mesa for 3d rendering... how can I fix that? I need 3d acceleration for openGL to work.
<lovely> vzduch: which one?
<eloque> i remember in dapper's live cd it would mount the drives
<eloque> but now in feisty it wont
<vzduch> lovely: look through your sources.list.. looks like about all of them
<eloque> ok
<eloque> i enabled it
<eloque> thru the system admin menu
<sweettooth> hi there, does anyone know how to add the link of a remote directory(home server) to amarok's collection in kubuntu?
<lovely> vzduch: yes, but how do I fix it? I was following http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/05/steps-to-upgrading-your-ubuntu-machine-ubuntu-6061-610/  and merley usaed vim to replace edgy with fiesty
<vzduch> lovely: you should have replaced edgy w/ feisty
<moshea> TeraDyne: no, it's cool, I got you. Except that there's no such package listed on my machine. I must be missing a source
<eloque> ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ wont show anything in it
<TeraDyne> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<moshea> TeraDyne: I read something about "Metaverse"
<vzduch> lovely: it can't be that hard to transfer the same to other names :)
<vzduch> lovely: so now replace fiesty by feisty
<TeraDyne> moshea: it's in the multiverse repository.
<TeraDyne> !multiverse | moshea
<moshea> right, I'll go see
<ubotu> moshea: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<moshea> TeraDyne: star !
<lovely> vzduch: am I that off today??!!??
<Ayabara> is "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/one hfsplus rw,noauto,users 0 0 " in /etc/fstab ok if I want to mount an hfsplus formatted, external usbdrive in kubuntu?
<eloque> any ideas vzduch? ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ seems empty
<lovely> vzduch:  yes. aparently I am, thanks
<vzduch> lovely: you're welcome
<vzduch> eloque: sorry, no further idea
<eloque> is there any place that i can find out if there ar eany large files?
<eloque> i cant imagine it would just get filled while being idle
<eloque> and it only happened after i tried to delete a bunch of huge files
<vzduch> !info sauerbraten
<ubotu> Package sauerbraten does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<level1> Hi, I installed a few things from a debian repository, and now apt-get refuses to do anything until I run apt-get -f install (no args)... apt-get -f install wants to remove kubuntu desktop, what do I do?
<eloque> hmm there is a fodler call .local in /root
<slim> I've just installed Kubuntu, and haven't gotten the update icon.
<Daisuke_Ido> eloque: did you delete the files as root?
<slim> Why haven't I gotten the update icon?
<level1> slim: how long has it been?
<eloque> there was nothing in ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<Skyrail> Slim just try apt-get update
<lovely> slim: have you tried using adept?
<slim> It's been about 20 minutes.
<eloque> Daisuke_Ido: u mean like sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<eloque> ?
<slim> There it goes. I did this last time I installed Kubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<vzduch> level1: looks like you're screwed.. don't use Debian repos in *buntu
<Daisuke_Ido> when you originally deleted the big files
<eloque> also is there anyway to view .xsession-errors ? its got a padlock on it
<level1> vzduch: well, can you just help me fix it?
<eloque> Daisuke i sudo's into Konqueror and used it
<eloque> Move to Trash
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, you can safely remove it
<Daisuke_Ido> eloque: that's why
<eloque> i thought so
<vzduch> level1: I suppose the easiest way would be to manually deinstall w/ dpkg -r
<eloque> Trash kept saying it couldnt delte
<eloque> drive full
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo rm -rf /root/whateverthepathtotrashis/*
<eloque> what can i do?
<eloque> can i do that from here?
<eloque> from th elive cd?
<eloque> or go back and login to console?
<vzduch> eloque: you can from the CD if you have the drive mounted
<Daisuke_Ido> if you can get to your hdd, you may be able to go in and delete it.
<eloque> i mounted the drive
<eloque> maybe i mounted it incorrectly
<eloque> in the /root dir
<eloque> i cant get into the /.local dir
<vzduch> eloque: where did you mount it?
<raghu> is it possible to install windows on a computer with llinux already installed in it
<raghu> on a different partiion
<vzduch> lol
<raghu> dualboot
<eloque> in /media/sda5
<raheem> raghu.. yes
<Daisuke_Ido> raghu: windows doesn't like that
<level1> how can i force dpkg to remove a package without removing a package that depends on it?
<Daisuke_Ido> windows first then linux
<eloque> dont anger windows
<vzduch> eloque: /media/sda5/root/, /media/sda5/home/$yourUserName/.local/
<raghu> lol
<level1> ie, kubuntu desktop depends on k3b, but I want to remove and reinstall k3b
<raghu> but is it possible to install windows after linux
<Daisuke_Ido> level1: kubuntu-desktop is a META PACKAGE, as i already said
<Daisuke_Ido> you can safely remove it :D
<Daisuke_Ido> it's okay
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing's going to explode on you
<raghu> k
<raheem> @raghu. it is possible, but your windows installation screws up the boot loader
<eloque> errr vzduch?
<vzduch> eloque: the paths you should be looking at
<Daisuke_Ido> raheem: not to mention windows requires the first partition of the first hdd
<Daisuke_Ido> and if linux is there...
<eloque> vzduch: /media/sda5/root/. ?
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: I believe it doesn't _require_ hda1.. there's the option in the Windows installer to install to other partitions
<raheem> vzduch.. you are right
<vzduch> eloque: what's in /media/sda5/root/?
<eloque> its all locked
<raheem> the only problem i faced last time was, i had to re-configure grub..
<eloque> it wont show me passed root
<vzduch> eloque: you should be able to view it as root
<raheem> i lost there, then i simply used ntldr to boot to kubuntu :D
<eloque> i can only see that there is a folder called .local
<vzduch> raheem: yes, you can do that
<vzduch> eloque: inside root/?
<raheem> i am working like that right ...just learning .
<eloque> one sec vzduch
<eloque> it says i dont have enough permission to view it
<eloque> when i try to open .local in /root
<vzduch> eloque: I don't know Elive.. you should either log in as root and have a look inside there or use sudo for that
<eloque> should i go back into the regular kubuntu and get out of the live cd?
<soc> does someone know when there will be a kde4 alpha 2 build on kubuntu.org?
<spitwise> can i take an .iso and use it to create a bootable usb stick?
<vzduch> hmm, strange.. I can see something in my /root/ w/ Krusader, but not w/ ls
<eloque> same here
<eloque> sudo rm -rf /media/sda5/root/.local/shared/Trash/*
<eloque> would this be right?
<Mr_Sonoma> vzduch: use ls -a
<eloque> Mr_Sonoma: I just used what u said
<eloque> it showed me the .local dir
<eloque> but how can i see past it?
<spitwise> ls -a .local/
<vzduch> ah, I forgot the -a option existed ;)
<eloque> duh my stupidity
<eloque> i am such a retard thanks spitwise
<eloque> i just found all those files
<spitwise> no worries
<vzduch> eloque: there you go :)
<Mr_Sonoma> vzduch: hehehehehehehe we all forget simple stuff from time to time
<vzduch> Mr_Sonoma: yea :)
<raheem> right.. you are
<eloque> wow
<eloque> ther eis even old stuff
<eloque> that i deleted liek a day ago
<eloque> now how do i delete all that crap
<eloque> ?
<spitwise> _all_ of it?
<eloque> yea
<eloque> its a lot
<spitwise> sudo rm -rf .local/*
<eloque> what command can i use to see the size of the Trash folder?
<spitwise> ls -la
<spitwise> err
<eloque> yea that aint work
<eloque> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> wouldnt you want to remove .local/trash/ instead of all of .local?
<eloque> it shows me individual sizes
<spitwise> ls -lha shows human readable
<spitwise> oh of the dir?
<eloque> yea
<spitwise> hmm good q
<eloque> its ok
<Lynoure> eloque: du -sh  shows the total in humanreadable form
<eloque> human readable did the trick
<Lynoure> for the directory and its subdirectories, that is.
<eloque> 2.4 freakin gigs
<eloque> my dumb self using sudo Konqueror and then deleting stuff
<raheem> wow..
<Mr_Sonoma> hey thats like better than 10% of my hard disk *grin*
<eloque> yea
<eloque> its off of other dirves too
<eloque> but because of my dumb self it came back into the kubuntu partition
<Mr_Sonoma> when i delete something using the gui i imediately empty the trash can
<eloque> i tried that
<eloque> but this thing has been holding things for a few days
<vzduch> Mr_Sonoma: when I delete something it doesn't even go into the trash :)
<Mr_Sonoma> yea yea yea
<spitwise> i like rm, it sends them to the black hole of death ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> i like rm too
<vzduch> you can also adjust Konq to show a direct Delete option
<eloque>  sudo rm -rf /media/sda5/root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Mr_Sonoma> but sometimes im already in the gui and well......ya know
<spitwise> ok bbiab, see if i made another non-bootable coaster
<eloque> i just did that
<eloque> but it stays the same
<eloque> still 2.4G
<Mr_Sonoma> what stays the same?
<eloque> the files aint budgin
<Mr_Sonoma> the size of the trash directory?
<eloque> yea
<eloque> he stuff in it
<spitwise> cd /media/sda5/root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<spitwise> and then do an ls -a
<spitwise> maybe the pasth is wrong?
<spitwise> path even
<eloque> naw
<spitwise> heh
<spitwise> ok brb
<eloque> just using the same thing i used to do the ls -a
<eloque> i cant cd into it
<eloque> permission denied
<eloque> oh well
<eloque> gonna go log in normally
<eloque> and delete it
<eloque> thanks peeps
<eloque> hope it works
<eloque> i remember having set a password for root
<eloque> but when i tried to login to console as root it wont accept
<nirty22> has anyone had any problems setting up printer sharing in the new feisty?
<vzduch> eloque: why not?
<vzduch> eloque: open the console, then type 'su --login'
<phobiac> I set up ndiswrapper recently and now the only way to get my wireless card up and running is to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after logging in
<phobiac> How can I do this automatically?
<eloque> i dunno why it wants accepting it
<eloque> k vzduch
<eloque> ill try and see what i can do
<eloque> thanks a lot
<eloque> bbiab i guess
<eloque> peace
<Mr_Sonoma> phobiac why not put that command into the autostart thing under session manager?
<phobiac> It has to run as root and this is set up for my little brother, who is six.
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm
<Mr_Sonoma> so much for that thought.....sorry man i dont run a wireless card so that was my one off hand shot
<phobiac> Nah, it's okay. Any suggestions are appreciated.
<vzduch> phobiac: why would it _have_ to run as root?
<vzduch> don't have wifi either
<TeraDyne> phobiac: open the "/etc/modules" file as root and add "ndiswrapper" to the list. It'll have to be on it's own line.
<TeraDyne> phobiac: that will load ndiswrapper on boot.
<phobiac> vzduck: I don't think modprobe works without root
<brian__> how can i get kmobile tools on kubuntu
<phobiac> TeraDyne: Thank you very much, I'll try that
<brian__> i dont find it in the package manager
<TeraDyne> vzduch: you have to run modprobe as root for ndiswrapper.
<vzduch> never heard of
<vzduch> TeraDyne: you always have to run modprobe as root, I know :)
<vzduch> didn't think about it being a kernel module
<rockets> Ever since I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, I seem to be getting a lot more crashes. Not system crashes, just kde crashes like konversation, kopete, and worst of all kwin crashes a lot. THis never happened under Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<bldzr> Sounds weird :\
<TeraDyne> vzduch:  ah. ok. I use a laptop with a broadcom wireless card that doesn't work with bcm43xx, so I know how to set it up by heart now.
<flake> when I do a 'who -a', I get a system boot, run-level2, logins tty5-tty1-tty6-etc, my user name ? :0 and then pts/1 and pts/3 term=0 exit=2.. what does the pts and term mean
<bldzr> Check logs?
<brian__> rockets, it must be something besides kde because it works for me....
<brian__> your talking about gnome or kde, you can have both on the pc
<brian__> and choose which one to use
<Kubuntu> I just recieved the free cd for fiesty today, and the desktop doesn't fit on my screen
<Kubuntu> How do I fix this?
<rockets> brian__: I realize that. But literally a fresh install of kubuntu and kde apps crash randomly for me.
<rockets> the system itself doesnt crash
<brian__> the panning your talking about can be fixed in your xorg.conf file.  just set the resolution to what you want.,
<rockets> I'm getting the feeling that kde isnt as stable as gnome
<brian__> kubuntu:  or try ctrl + alt +  "+"
<TeraDyne> rockets: It is for me.
<Kubuntu> K
<raheem> Kubuntu.. System Settings > Monotor & Display..
<brian__> that will cycle through  your resolutions
<raheem> try that .. may be ;)
<brian__> did you do updates?
<Kubuntu> Im in the livecd mode
<TeraDyne> rockets: I'm not entirely sure why you'd be having a lot of problems. To be honest, though, the only problem I have is Konqueror crashing randomly when a flash movie has been loaded recently.
<brian__> rockets, they both probally have their problems.
<Kubuntu> But I dont want to install this if  it wont work
<brian__> and 4.0 is comming out which will have a whole new set of problems
<Kubuntu> I'll screen shot it
<brian__> what frontend to i use for the package manager
<Mr_Sonoma> Kubuntu:  what video card are you running?
<Kubuntu> i dont run one
<Mr_Sonoma> Adept for KDE brian__
<brian__> do you mean adept_installer
<raheem> Kubuntu.. what kind of Video Card your system has ?
<Mr_Sonoma> what are you wanting to do brian
<Kubuntu> I dont have a video card
<Kubuntu> Or is it just in the livecd this is a problem?
<brian__> see the big list of things to install,,
<brian__> i am already installed
<brian__> im looking for kmobile tools
<raheem> Kubuntu did you try Ctrl Alt + ?
<Kubuntu> Yeah
<Kubuntu> it still doesn't do anything
<raheem> and ?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes use the add/remove programs section under your kmenu to see what programs are avail.
<Mr_Sonoma> that will run Adept-installer
<raheem> try Ctrl Alt -
<brian__> kubuntu, modify your xorg.conf file?
<brian__> mr_sonoma, my list is very small
<Kubuntu> I'llt ry
<Mr_Sonoma> do this brian
<Mr_Sonoma> open up adept under the kmenu > system > adept
<_redbluefish> Hi,  I have a new usb hd,  I boot from kubuntu live, then installed to the new usb hard drive.   on reboot I got a grub error.  It seems the install fooled with the mbr on my hda1 windows partition.
<phobiac> TeraDyne: Thank you again for your help, that seems to have worked.
<Mr_Sonoma> it will ask for your password
<Mr_Sonoma> when it comes up in the upper left corner click Adept
<Mr_Sonoma> then manage repositories
<NickPresta> Any idea how to move Kickoff tabs to the top as opposed to the bottom?
<_redbluefish> So, I booted with xp cd and fixboot fixmbr.  Now windows boots fine.
<Mr_Sonoma> make sure that at the bottom of that box where it says "download from" that the ubuntu main server is selected.
<_redbluefish> So, how can I boot that newly installed kubuntu on the usb hd?
<Kubuntu> Should I install it and see what happens? Since this is probabbly just an error in the LiveCD
<raheem> Kubuntu ... i never had such an issue.. did at least 5 installations...
<Uranellus> hey, I'm using latest stable kubuntu and would like to use beagle to search through my thunderbird mails .. now I read on the bealge page that the thunderbird part is not anymore compiled by default .. does this affect ubuntu's version of beagle as well? or is there (as there is in opensuse) a seperate package to ship beagle-thunderbird support?
<raheem> but again it depends on your graphic card
<brian__> mr_sonoma, your right, my repositorys were not synced up...
<brian__> i h ave a nice list now
<brian__> thanks
<Kubuntu> My graphics card is an mga
<_redbluefish> Do I need a /boot partition on the usb drive?
<Mr_Sonoma> i ran into that when i installed fiesty for the first time
<Kubuntu> mga?
<Mr_Sonoma> drove me crazy until i realized that it had selected the United States server instead of the ubuntu main server
<Ryaren> hi
<eloque> sup people
<Mr_Sonoma> changed that and went from 13,000 packages showing to what 100,000 or something like that
<eloque> got back into my kde
<eloque> but its acting super homo
<Mr_Sonoma> was a huge jump
<eloque> when i logged in it goes black and then opens the regular kde but it has no icons on desktop and no panel just a terminal window
<Kubuntu> raheem: Matrox millennium G200
<Mr_Sonoma> i had that issue with a S3 savige ix card
<Mr_Sonoma> was unsupported win windows xp and ubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> bought a nvidia and havent had a problem since.
<Flosoft> hi
<Kubuntu> Ah
<Flosoft> I want to use Stage6
<eloque> i tried typing startkde and then it started looking normal loading up kde but then went back to login screen and now i am back with this weird situation
<Flosoft> I have got w64codecs and mplayer installed
<Ryaren> Somebody can see what is wrong in this xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29037/plain/    The log said screen not detected!!
<Kubuntu> So it's probably my Matrox Millennium G200 that is the problem
<Flosoft> but how do I assign .divx files to mplayer?
<eloque> any ideas ppl?
<Kubuntu> I'll change the card in settings and see what happens
<Mr_Sonoma> Kubuntu: is that your video card?
<eloque> also my windows dont have any boarders and i cant minimize or maximize them
<Kubuntu> Yes
<Kubuntu> I use an mga matrox millennium G200 video card
<Mr_Sonoma> ok hold on let me google
<eloque> and i cant move my windows either
<banksey> Emmm guys, Problem. You know the way Windows uses ASCII (Alt+0214) How do you use it on Linux :D
<eloque> its just stuck
<andreas_> german
<andreas_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eloque> anybody?
<_redbluefish> I did grub find /grub/stage1 and I go (hd3,0)
<_redbluefish> fdisk -l ->  I want to boot the install on /dev/sdd1
<NickPresta> _redbluefish, you can try, in grub: root (hd0,3) and then setup (hd0)
<eloque> vzduch, sorry to msg u but i thought u might'v been afk
<eloque> i deleted that bunch of files
<eloque> and i started up kubuntu and now kde is acting weird
<eloque> it brings me to the login screen and when i log in
<vzduch> no idea w/ that, sorry
<eloque> it shows the default kde background and a terminal window
<brian__> how do i know what device name is for my internal laptop bluetooth
<eloque> i type xchat int he terminal to open this client but it has no window frames and i cant move the windows
<banksey> !ascii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ascii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian__> im trying to use kmobiletools
<eloque> is it possible kde tried to resume some old session?
<_redbluefish> What is the meaning between the two programs fdisk -l vs grub (i.e. hdx,y    vs dev/sdxy) hope that makes sense
<eloque> how do i start a fresh new session anybody?
<mo0osah> eloque: go to system settings > advanced tab > session manager
<eloque> mo0osah,  i cant even get to th epanel
<eloque> just a terminal window
<eloque> and thats it
<eloque> its crazy
<eloque> is there a way to it from the terminal?
<raheem> i guess the your kde is screwed up.. i have no idea how to fix it..:(
<eloque> the weird thing is none of the programs that i opened have window borders
<mo0osah> umm... can you open Kcontrol?
<eloque> i cant even do anything bout it
<eloque> command not found
<eloque> raheem i types startkde in the terminal
<eloque> and it started like it normally does
<eloque> but then went black screen and back to login window
<raheem> then it goes back..
<eloque> and back from the beginning
<mo0osah> startkde?  try doing startx
<raheem> yes. i did experience it once..with fedora actually..
<eloque> k i did it
<eloque> someting bout user not authorized
<brian__> what is the device name for a bluetooth device?
<Ze_M> where is possible to see kubuntu source packages?
<eloque> but i cant see everything it said cuz the xchat indow is over it
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo startx
<eloque> and i can tmove it
<Admiral_Chicago> Ze_M: you can grab them from apt
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get source <package>
<eloque> fatal server error
<eloque> server is already active
<Ze_M> Admiral_Chicago: im asking for a www link
<eloque> something something something
<Admiral_Chicago> eloque: let me grab you a link...
<eloque> looks like my kde is screwed
<Admiral_Chicago> Ze_M: packages.ubuntu.com
<eloque> k
<Ze_M> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> not really
<waylandbill> eloque: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<waylandbill> then start.
<eloque> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<eloque> ?
<eloque> like that?
<yeniklasor> What is Kubuntu's volume manager? Like system tray app
<Admiral_Chicago> no. just the firt comant
<Admiral_Chicago> Kmix yeniklasor
<yeniklasor> OK thanks
<Mr_Sonoma> Kubuntu:  seems to me from what i found on google that you may be missing your video driver. what file exactly you need i'm unclear on and i dont have a system with that card to test with. unless ofcourse its one of the packages i see when searching for mga in adept
<Kubuntu> Ok
<Mr_Sonoma> unless there's someone else here with experiance on video problems i'd suggest asking the folks in #beryl
<Mr_Sonoma> about it. they work on graphics issues a lot
<Mr_Sonoma> and may know exactly what you need
<Kubuntu> OOk
<Kubuntu> Well, I know I should probably get a video card that's not 9 years old lol
<raheem> hehe..
<raheem> order two.. i am stuck with Sis.. :D
<Kubuntu> :)
<eloque> ok
<eloque> well that did NOT work
<ubuntu____> hai everyone
<waylandbill> Kubuntu: they are rather inexpensive especially if you're not looking for 3d gaming support.
<ubuntu_> HI
<Kubuntu> K
<ubuntu____> i saw that you can't play the same games as ubuntu:( is that really so?
<waylandbill> eloque: the desktop didn't come back up?
<eloque> nope
<eloque> when i stype what u said
<eloque> it showed the kubuntu logo
<eloque> liek when booting up or shutting down
<eloque> then just black screen
<eloque> with a cursor blinking
<Mr_Sonoma> yes i bought my nvidia from wal-mart just 6 months ago for under $20 usd
<Kubuntu> Hmm
<waylandbill> then you could have done ctrl-alt-f1 to get tty1 console at that point.
<Kubuntu> Not bad
<eloque> so i shut down cold
<waylandbill> unless it just hung
<eloque> hmm
<eloque> i dunno
<eloque> its wierd
<eloque> when i typed startkde
<ubuntu____> #ubuntu
<eloque> it acted normal for a sec
<eloque> then back to login screen
<eloque> is my kde broken?
<waylandbill> you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are errors?
<eloque> is it stuck between sessions?
<ubuntu____> there are a lot of users in this room wow
<eloque> well i didn't know to do that anyways
<eloque> brb
<waylandbill> eloque: the X display comes up, but you can't get into kde?
<eloque> yea i guess
<ubuntu____> does someone has wireless problems?
<eloque> i get the default kde desktop background
<waylandbill> then that log won't help. :-)
<eloque> and a terminal window
<eloque> when i type startkde
<Kubuntu> Well thanks for all your help. :)
<eloque> it does liek normal showing th edifferent icons saying it is loading up
<eloque> then black screen and back to login screen
<waylandbill> eloque: you don't start kde via kdm?
<Kubuntu> I see it is not my card that is a problem, but a bug in the program xserver-xorg-video-mga that wont allow it to display properly
<Kubuntu> I'll get a newer card
<eloque> i dunno what that means bill
<eloque> i normally just start up my lappie and everything is fine
<eloque> i had a problem that i just fix
<eloque> fixed*
<eloque> and since then it just did this
<eloque> i had deleted some files from a mounted drive and it filled my kubuntu partition to the brim
<eloque> so then kde wouldnt load
<waylandbill> kdm is the default display manager. it brings up kde itself. you can't do startkde if kdm is actually running kde at that time, or it will complain about the display being in use.
<Mr_Sonoma> oh wait
<eloque> so when i deleted all those files
<eloque> from the console
<Mr_Sonoma> when you deleted the trash directory did you just delete trash or all of .local???
<eloque> well i tried deleteting like this .../share/Trash/files/*
<eloque> but it didnt work
<eloque> so i did this
<waylandbill> eloque: sounds like one of the files in ~/.kde is messed. you could try renaming that directory and see if you can get a kde session. That would give a closer indication of the problem.
<nivekc1> how do i change my theme in kubuntu?
<eloque> rm -rf .../share/Trash/files
<eloque> then i mkdir'ed the files folder again
<Admiral_Chicago> !theme > nivekc1
<Darkrift> is there a command to rescan usb devices?
<eloque> to compensate
<Admiral_Chicago> nivekc1: look at that message the bot sent you
<Mr_Sonoma> ok now what does ls -a ..../share/ show?
<Mr_Sonoma> ok now what does ls -a ..../share/Trash/ show?
<eloque> two folders
<eloque> files and info
<Sam234> I use kmenuedit to configure my kmenu and when I click save it dosent change my menu. What reasons could cause this?
<eloque> i am sure that when i deleted that folder it must have had something important in it or sumthin
<eloque> i dunno
<eloque> what can i do?
<eloque> is this a session issue?
<Sam234> I restart kde and it still isn't changed
<eloque> or something i must reinstall?
<moonshine> is there an update manager for kubuntu?
<Sam234> ill try reinstalling kmenuedit
<Darkrift> anyone?
<Sam234> Moonshine adept_updator
<Darkrift> can you "kill" a usb device?
<moonshine> tnx:)
<Darkrift> force it to disconnect and reconnect?
<eloque> Darkrift, if u have a big enough gun yea
<Darkrift> lol
<Darkrift> i deserved that
<raheem> hehehe
<eloque> cant u umount?
<Darkrift> heres the prob
<Darkrift> i had a vm open
<eloque> sorry Darkrift  my KDE is homosexual and not working
<Darkrift> and i had my pocket pc connected
<eloque> so I am a bit grumpy
<Darkrift> then i power3ed it down and now the usb isnt detected
<Darkrift> even by plugging it in and unplugging
<Darkrift> lsusb nor dmesg show it
<grul> is there any hotkey to change tabs in konsole except shift + left/right?
<Sam234> if I have a 190gb hdd and a 5gb root partition on the first part and a 185gb /home partition on the rest is it possible to increase my root partition to 10gb and my /home partition decreased to 180gb?
<Darkrift> gparted
<Darkrift> will do it
<Darkrift> as long as they arent locked or have problems (like mine do)
<Darkrift> lol
<Sam234> mine are tolo
<Sam234> I can resize it but not move it
<Darkrift> defrag first
<Sam234> Darkrift they are both ext3
<Darkrift> oh yeah
<Sam234> only ntfs and fat partitions need defragging
<Darkrift> mine are ntfs, and gparted is having probs and i think its lack of defgrag
<Sam234> could be
* Darkrift doesnt wanna boot to windows to fix it though
<Sam234> allways defrag a windows ntfs partition before altering it
* Darkrift likes windows in a window (vmware) much better
* Mr_Sonoma suggests using vmware to boot windows then run it.
<Darkrift> is there a linux way to defrag?
<moonshine> ok, this howto tells me to "In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates (or feisty-updates "Recommended Updates" if you are already on feisty)" in adept. how to i "enable edgy updates"??
<Mr_Sonoma> edgy is a older distro than fiesty
<moonshine> i'm on dapper :/
<Mr_Sonoma> oh
<dr_willis> Darkrift,  defrag ext2/3 filesystems?
<Darkrift> no
<Darkrift> ntfs
<Darkrift> i need to defrag em so i can resize em
<dr_willis> id have to say do some googling.. Im not brave enough to try that. :)
<Darkrift> slowly but surely getting rid of vista
<dr_willis> i always defragged them with windows.
<moonshine> do i just manually add the repositories??
<Darkrift> kubuntu needs more space :)
<dr_willis> i got loads of space.. :) 500gb hd's are $100 now heh.
<moonshine> that's the same as just editing my sources/list which apparently is _not_ recommended
<dr_willis> moonshine,  i edit mine all the time.. but i did take the time to learn what i was doing. :)
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* Mr_Sonoma wants to barrow $100
<eloque> i found it guys
<eloque> thanks to dr_willis i was logging into a failsafe session
<raheem> wow. .. hope it is up now
<eloque> 'instead of a kde one
<raheem> hehe..
<moonshine> well w/ debian that worked fine .. i've only tried that once w/ *buntu and it f*cked my system
<eloque> ya jazakallaahu khairan
<raheem> ahlan wa sahlan
<raheem> :)
<Ryaren> Somebody can see what is wrong in this xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29043/plain/
<dr_willis> moonshine,  thats why one backups the original configs. :)
<Ryaren> The log file says: (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:40:06 PDT 2006
<Ryaren> (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
<Ryaren> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
<Ryaren> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<Ryaren> (EE) No devices detected.
<Ryaren> Fatal server error:
<Ryaren> no screens found
<eloque> moonshine, i am sure ubuntu doesnt wanna have sex with your system
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  check lspci output.. see f that pci busid is right?
<moonshine> you're a big help dr_willis ;P
<dr_willis> :) and i know it!
<dr_willis> RTFM and BACKUP! are the operative words when becomming a Leet-haxor!
<moonshine> i'm all backed up i'm just trying to avoid a clean install everytime i want to upgrade
<moonshine> heheh
<Ryaren> dr_willis: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1)
<dr_willis> I find it easier to do clean reinstalls :)
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  bummer.. there goes that idea.
<HayaBusa> hello again. I have latest Kubuntu installed, and i have nvidia geforce 7300 GS card. How do i install the driver and openGL ? i tired to install this morning and system faild to boot into desktop
<vlt_home> Hello. I installed Kubuntu 7.04. When I press the shutdown button I see a selection offering "Log off", "Suspend", "Hibernate", "Restart" and "Shutdown". Some of the letters are underlined but when I press Alt+Key the wrong action is done (shutdown instead of hibernate, standby instead of shutdown ...). Any idea what's wrong here? ($LANG=de_DE.UTF-8)
<eloque> hmm
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  how did you try to install?
<Ryaren> dr_willis: I don't understand you
<eloque> i just installed azureus from adept and it isnt showing up
<HayaBusa> i used nvidia-glx
* dr_willis wonders what the differance btweeek suspend and hubernate is..
<HayaBusa> i was told how to enter the command
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  your #'s seem correct.. so not sure what else may be wrong.
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  i always just install the 'restricted-manager' and run it. and let it install the right drivers.
<moonshine> _and_ i already accidentally did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<HayaBusa> now how do you do that ???
<eloque> hmm
<eloque> i typed azureus in terminal and the window came up
<eloque> then it aborted
<dr_willis> install restricted-manager, kdesu restricted-manager
<eloque> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<eloque> #
<eloque> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x8ee9c172, pid=6306, tid=3084823440
<vlt_home> dr_willis: suspend means storing all data to RAM (consuming little amount of energy) while hibernate completely writes to disk and shuts down (for years if necessary)
<HayaBusa> restricted-manager not found
<dr_willis> vlt_home,  ok. Ive always heard it called like 'suspend to ram' and 'suspend to disk' :)
<dr_willis> <ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main,
<dr_willis> check your spelling
<vlt_home> dr_willis: Erm, yes, that's right :)
<dr_willis> its not installed by default either..
<dr_willis> vlt_home,  it suspends to the SWAP partition for the disk part dont it?
<vlt_home> dr_willis: Yes. Works fine on my notebook here.
<Kubuntu> Mr_Sonoma: I got the screen to work with my video card for now
<Mr_Sonoma> good
<HayaBusa> still saying restricted-manager not found
<JuJuBee> Howdy all.
<Mr_Sonoma> you had to do a little editing?
<Kubuntu> Yeah
<dr_willis> vlt_home,  so if i got 2gb ram on my laptop, and only 512mb swap... how can it suspend to swap? Compression?
<Kubuntu> I used the frame buffer, then changed the resolution
<Mr_Sonoma> i suspected as such but didnt want to lead you wong as i had no experiance with that manufacturer
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  you are using the latest kubuntu? Feisty?
<JuJuBee> Is there a program in repo's that will download entire website for offline viewing?  I am going away and will not have internet access, but neet to read some stuff from a website.
<Kubuntu> Ah
<HayaBusa> Yes dr_willis
<dr_willis> JuJuBee,  httrack perhaps?
<HayaBusa> with all the updates done till this morning
<JuJuBee> THanks
<NickPresta> JuJuBee, you can try `wget -m WEBSITE` to mirror it locally
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install restricted-manager'
<HayaBusa> thanks
<dr_willis> !find httrack
<ubotu> Found: httrack, httrack-doc, libhttrack-dev, libhttrack1, webhttrack
<dr_willis> !info httrack
<ubotu> httrack: Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40.4-3.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<vlt_home> dr_willis: No that won't work. I installed my sister's laptop with 2gb ram recently and needed >2gb swap just to get hibernate work. :/
<NickPresta> i have 2GB of swap >_>
<moonshine> anyone here on a powerpc?
<dr_willis> vlt_home,  i just upgraded my ram on my laptop. and was wondering about that.
<vlt_home> dr_willis: I don't know if hibernating would work if you used less that your swap space's amount of RAM (w/o buffers and caches) ...
<vlt_home> than*
<HayaBusa> ok installation was complete.. what else do i have to do to install nvidia driver dr??
<dr_willis> vlt_home,  what If you had 2gb of swap. and 2 gb ram.. and had them both full? and tried to suspend to disk? :)
<dr_willis>  kdesu restricted-manager
<dr_willis> run it :)
<vlt_home> dr_willis: Hmmm ...
<HayaBusa> i did
<HayaBusa> i have my graphic card listed . should i enable it ?
<dr_willis> well.. if you WANT it to use the drivers... ya think ya should. :)
<HayaBusa> thanks. do i have to modify xorg.conf later on ???
<dr_willis> you will have to reboot.
<dr_willis> the program should take care of the rest.
<HayaBusa> thanks.
<dr_willis> SHOULD.
<dr_willis> :)
<HayaBusa> wish me luck
<HayaBusa> :D
<Minataku> lo, dr_willis
* NickPresta wishes HayaBusa luck
<HayaBusa> be right back :)
<vlt_home> The German terms in the shutdown dialog are "A_b_melden", "_R_uhezustand", "_T_iefschlaf", "_N_eustart" and "Aus_s_chalten". What are the shortcut letters in lang=en?
<waylandbill> that is interesting to know about the swap and hibernate. can't remeber last time I hibernated though
<Sanne> vlt_home: for Dapper, if it helps, it is: _E_nd Current Session, _T_urn Off Computer, _R_estart Computer, _C_ancel
<dr_willis> Hay Minataku   i got a challange for you!
<moonshine> hibernation looks great for, say, travelling ..
<Minataku> >.>
<dr_willis> trying to track down this.. err.. adult video. It was a Parody of the Martial Arts type movie (crouching tiger, hidden dragon sort of thing) Only it was Porn.. Naked martial Arts porn...    BUT i cant find it!
<dr_willis> Just saw a 3 min clip..  cant even find the clip any more.. friend at work wanted to see it...
<dr_willis> heh heh...
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I'll ask around
<dr_willis> Ever seen somthing similer on the various video sites? i must of gotten it off some funny video collection site.
<Ryaren> How can I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29045/plain/
<Minataku> Can't recall
<vlt_home> Sanne: Ok, there's T for Tiefschlaf that becomed TurnOff, R for Ruhezustand -> Restart. Can I fix this manually somewhere?
<Minataku> I copy/pasted the desc in some other places, I'll see if anyone knows of it
<vlt_home> s/becomed/becomes
<dr_willis> Yea. its the kind of video ya see.. and cant belive it... :) then realize its porn..
<dr_willis> soft-porn. :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<moonshine> nekkid martial arts .. awesome
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> well partial nudity
<kinus> Ryaren: the first thing I notice is that libc is missing
<dr_willis> They are flying through the air and doing slow-cam stuff :)
<ubuntu_> ok dr.. i reboot, and no more KDE.. i am using LIVE CD to have a chat with you guys..
<ubuntu_> why NVIDIA is not working
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  no idea. what was your card? what have you done so far?
<Sam234> how do I move an ext3 partition?
<ubuntu_> nvidia geforce 7300GS
<kinus> move where Sam234?
<Sam234> move along my hdd Kinus
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  what all have you done to try to get it going?
<waylandbill> Sam234: gparted livecd is good for that kind of stuff.
<Sanne> vlt_home: no idea, sorry. I suspect you can't change those shortcuts. I would look at the keyboard shortcut editor if you can assign anything to those actions, if that's what you mean.
<ubuntu_> After reboot, i see the kubuntu screen , then boots into black screen with cursor blinking . thats all
<kinus> ya, or you can use qtparted on the Kubuntu live cd
<Sam234> waylandbill gparted cannot move ext3 partitions
<ubuntu_> when i enter command to start kdm , it say kdm already running
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you get a Login: prompt?
<ubuntu_> ye
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> but in shell mode
<ubuntu_> after i click on alt F4
<dubbydubby> ok anyone Im trying to instal a new printer when i into the system settings - printer settings  and press administrator mode it crashes...
<waylandbill> Sam234: I've moved ext3 partitions with it iirc.
<dubbydubby> help
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  so you get a solid black screen for X/kdm, which seems to be running, but have to get to the CONSOLE to do anything..
<Sam234> waylandbill I click on features in gparted and it says that it can only move fat16, far32 and linux-swap partitions
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you might want to 'sudo apt-get install irssi' to give you an text based irc client. that will let you get here to chat, from the console
<moonshine> (s)he's on livecd
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,   it almost sounds like your X settings are messed where the display is just not showing.. You dont have a TV out/TV hooked up do you?
<ubuntu_> ohh god. that seems to be much complicated for me . .i think i will try to revert back to my old driver and use it as is
<ubuntu_> no TV
<ubuntu_> on older kubuntu , i had no problme what so ever.
<dr_willis> Once when i installed the nvidia drivers.. it defaulted to the TV>.  i looked and checked.. for 2 hrs.. and couldeng get X working.. Then i turned on the TV and there it was. :)
<raheem> good luck ubuntu..
<raheem> see your tv screen... ;)
<dr_willis> the command 'nvidia-xconfig -a' might  (MIGHT) tweak the config better..  backup any xorg.conf you got that works..
<raheem> got to go.. good night
<ubuntu_> in xorg.conf , should i replace nv with nvidia ????
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  nv is the gpl drivers.. nvidia is the official ones from nvidia
<dr_willis> thats about the only 'change' needed to use one or the other.
<ubuntu_> in my xorg is nv at the moment
<ubuntu_> i know i replaced that before , and then didn't work either. that was this morning
<dr_willis> boot the system. get to console.  edit the file, try  'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' to see if it works
<dr_willis> Its possible theres somting bigger going on.
<dr_willis> nv SHOULD work.. unless the xorg.conf file is  messed up in other ways.
<dr_willis> This is a LCD monitor or CRT?
<ubuntu_> but this is a fresh instalation of kubuntu ..
<ubuntu_> LCD
<ubuntu_> i read that i have to disable something in xorg
<ubuntu_> i think is a extension . composite
<dr_willis> possibially, ive never had to do so.. but ive had good luck with just runnign the 'restricted-manager' program
<ubuntu_> my luck ran out of me long time ago .
<dr_willis> this isntall worked for a while then stopped?
<ubuntu_> in live CD. .how can i run restricted and disable the NVIDIA ?
<ubuntu_> never worked
<dr_willis> thats a bit harder.. :)
<dr_willis> nv dident work from the first install eh?
<ubuntu_> on previous kubuntu i used install nvidia-glx . thats all
<dr_willis> so the nvidia card on this sytem has NEVER worked/been cofigured right eh?
<ubuntu_> not in this version .. nothing seems to be working
<dr_willis> thats very very odd.
<dr_willis> you did a clean install? or a upgrade?
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: I thought the composite disable was for ati cards.
<ubuntu_> ohh, card works great.. but i have no open gl ,
<ubuntu_> ohhhh
<dr_willis> waylandbill,  i was thinking that also.
<ubuntu_> i think is for nvidia too .
<ubuntu_> i did clean install.
<ubuntu_> i tried to upgrade long time ago , the upgrade crashed my system , so i decided to install from CD
<mokkan> hey, for some reason i cant get mp3 support on my laptop
<mokkan> even though i installed the packages that i needed
<ubuntu_> if you can show me how to revert back to orignal stat, i would be great full
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/607740    - is my xorg.conf file for a sample to check out later.
<dr_willis> If you are lucky. you can just change nvidia to nv, and it should work.
<daljinski_balon> Hi to all! I need a help. Where can I find drivers for Motorola soft modem SM56?
<dr_willis> or there may be backups of the older xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ubuntu_> its already set to nv . lol..
<ubuntu_> i guess im not that lucky
<dr_willis> if even 'nv' isent working.. well.. Not sure what to tell ya then. if you reboot.. and get a black screen for X,  go to the console and check the /var/log/ files to find a X log and see what it says is going on.
<daljinski_balon> Hi to all! I need a help. Where can I find drivers for Motorola soft modem SM56? I google, but nothing. Pls help me
<dr_willis> Its possible its some how working.. in the wrong way
<waylandbill> daljinski_balon: that sounds like a winmodem. there may not be a driver for it.
<dr_willis> could try 'nvidia-xconfig -a' as a possible fix,   or some of the other commands that tweak/redo the xorg.conf file
<ubuntu_> im not good with linux. .so i can not perform all those technical stuff ..
<ubuntu_> just wanted to have openGL so i can play few games. heheh
<dr_willis> Time to learn then? :) learning is more fun then games.
<dr_willis> IRC = the ultimate MMORPG.
<ubuntu_> i know..
<mokkan> so can anyone help me? mpg321 will play mp3's, but i cant get any kde programs to
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: the knowledge is useful.
<ubuntu_> but i don't think people here have much patiens for people like me .
<dr_willis> mokkan,  i think the Kubuntu Faq mentions what packages are needed for the various programs to play mp3 files.
<Ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29046/plain/
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i said what ya need to try, and gave some possible fix's - what more ya want me to do? drive over there?
<waylandbill> :)
<ubuntu_> no.. thanks. i will figur it out, there is alway , clean install ;)
<dr_willis> The windows answer!
<daljinski_balon> Anyone here speaks german?
<dr_willis> Spoken like a MS-Lemming-Zombie! :)
<CrunchyFerrett> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daljinski_balon> But I need someone to translate me something about Motorola driver for ubuntu... The page is written on german.
<CrunchyFerrett> dr_willis: If you do drive over, can you pick me up a sandwich?
<CrunchyFerrett> daljinski_balon: Try using Googles "translate this page" function
<remote_baloon> I did...... But....better not to speak...
<remote_baloon> Results is ....khm....considerable
<remote_baloon> *w/o s
<mokkan> dr_willis, i followed both the FAQ and the RestrictedFormats documentation
<mokkan> :\
<CrunchyFerrett> REBOOT!
<dr_willis> reboot, format, reboot  and format again! just to be safe!
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> Hmm..  wasent some kde app supposed to ask to install the mp3 things and terhe was a bug in it.
<mokkan> it worked on my desktop
<mokkan> but not my laptop
<dr_willis> i just noted what package it installed. and manually installed it on my other machines.
<dr_willis> I gotta work on that 'setup-my-stuff' script someday
<tee-zett> i have a problem with sitecopy and webdav
<tee-zett> it tells me, that my remote dir is wrong
<ubuntu> I just re-re-installed Kubuntu. I've had problems with the nvidia graphics drivers. After I install them, restart, I don't get back to KDE. I get a black screen.
<Sanne> ubuntu: did you install the correct one for your card of the three different nvidia drivers?
<ubuntu> I installed the one that was in the Add/Remove section.
<ubuntu> I have a GeForce2 MX, so I installed the "legacy" one.
<meuhlol> hi allm i installed winxp in one partition on HDm and now cant boot from linux how to repair mbr with live cd pliz?
<Sanne> ubuntu: I guess that's correct.
<ubuntu> I installed Kubuntu, configured the wireless, updated, then installed the nVidia legacy driver.
<ubuntu> It seems to me that the I shouldn't have updated.
<ubuntu> Anyone get the nVidia drivers to work?
<SlimeyPete> I've got them working under ubuntu. Haven't tried under kubuntu, but there shouldn't be any difference.
<SlimeyPete> but then, I have oldish, fairly common cards (7600GTs)
<Sanne> ubuntu: mine also work, but I'm on Dapper with a pretty new Nvidia card, so I guess that might be no help for you.
<Sanne> SlimeyPete: oh, 7600 GT is oldish? That's mine also :)
<SlimeyPete> well, it's last-generation now
<Sanne> <sigh> that's how it goes
<Sanne> :)
<SlimeyPete> though I find that a pair of 7600GTs will play any modern game at an OK framerate still
#kubuntu 2007-07-08
<Sanne> SlimeyPete: good to know. I don't have any modern game right now, and only play on Linux, so it's still a very nice card for me.
* dr_willis looks at his 3dfx card....
* vzduch looks at his GF2 card
<visitante> name Misael
<visitante> nob >_<"
* Graham looks at his GF2 card
<rockets> hey whats wrong with a GF2
<rockets> its at least as good as a GF4 MX
<rockets> !ubotu hello!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> rockets: nothing wrong w/ a GF2
<dr_willis> Amazing the power ya can get in a video card these days for so little $$$
<daddydoc> anyone here?
<vzduch> no
<daddydoc> thanks
<daddydoc> hey do you know how to switch to the ubuntu help channel?
<vzduch> /join #ubuntu
<daddydoc> thanks
<goldfingermafia> dose anyone in here have experiance in kismet
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how to set up suiduser?
<goldfingermafia> i heed soem help in kismet on feisty
<goldfingermafia> anyone in here?
<dano> hey could anyone help me with my package managers?
<azzco> dano: what's the problem?
<DaSkreech> Use FedEx
<dano> it says that a program is already running but afaik there is none and i have restarted the computer several times
<azzco> is it adept?
<dano> all the programs report a package manager running
<vzduch> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> apparently there was a ktorrent update but now the search function seems to have disappeared. can anybody enlighten me on this?
<dano> woot thanks ubotu thhat worked :)
<vzduch> gan|y|med: 'sudo aptitude update'; 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<gan|y|med> vzduch: why?
<vzduch> gan|y|med: to install the upgrade
<gan|y|med> i think there has already been one
<vzduch> well, what's the problem then?
<gan|y|med> that there is no search function in ktorrent any more. or at least i am too blind to find it
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: check the bottom corner I think it may be hidden
<azzco> gan|y|med: It's a plguin
<azzco> check in settings
<Ryaren> Hi! I was trying to set up my TV-out and then when I restarted the X the monitor turned off (no signal) and I really don't know what is the problem.. PLS HELP ME! Here is the xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29051/plain/ and the xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29052/plain/
<gan|y|med> thx a lot
<azzco> np ;)
<kubuntu> hello
<Ryaren> sby can help me?
<kubuntu> im looking for divx player for kubuntu
<azzco> kubuntu: kaffeine works great with divx:s
<kubuntu> no play my avi files
<kubuntu> but i've install vlc player
<kubuntu> n its work
<Ryaren> Hi! I was trying to set up my TV-out and then when I restarted the X the monitor turned off (no signal) and I really don't know what is the problem.. PLS HELP ME! Here is the xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29051/plain/ and the xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29052/plain/
<kubuntu> but i ned divx player
<kubuntu> so i can play avi fils online
<azzco> kaffeine doesn't work?
<Ryaren> dr_willis u r genious! PLs help me if u r her! :)
<kubuntu> www.joox.net
<meuhlol> hi all
<kubuntu> that website req divx player to watch avi fils online
<vzduch> Macrosoft: no need to exit #ubuntu, you can be in multiple channels at a time
<kubuntu> anyone plz?
<meuhlol> Someone can help me please to restore my mbr? please!
<meuhlol> urgent
<vzduch> !divx | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vzduch> !mbr | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kubuntu> <vzduch> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I find out what key is set to be my meta-key?
<Lunar_Lamp> !meta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Lamp: It's Alt unless you did something Kun-kay then it's the Windows Key
<meuhlol> vzduch: how can i "revive" it please?
<Lunar_Lamp> DaSkreech, I've not changed it, but in bash, alt doesn't appear to be functioning as meta :-/
<meuhlol> I have 1 HDD of 120 gb, 1 giga for a swap and other for nux syst
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Lamp: what are you trying?
<Lunar_Lamp> DaSkreech, configuring inputrc to have shortcut keys etc.
<DaSkreech> AH
<meuhlol> vzduch: after with a QTParted i've resized my HDD (ext part) for 10Gb for windows part
<meuhlol> vzduch: I created a Grub boot disket
<meuhlol> vzduch: installed windows & his drivers, all works great
<meuhlol> vzduch: now i want to return to my kubuntu... i insert disket in a floppy, boot and... Error 15: File Not Found
<Macrosoft> vzduch: i installed ubuntu first, then installed KDE...would this have anything to do with my problem?
<vzduch> meuhlol: read & follow the instructions
<meuhlol> vzduch: what to do? i've try many things... with Live CD, with SDG... nothing work! always "Error 15: File Not Found" but... I need, really need, urgent(!) my Linux installation for a work
<vzduch> Macrosoft: I wouldn't know why.. I guess you're just missing the codecs
<kubuntu> does kubuntu has built in driver for graphic cards
<vzduch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Macrosoft: What problem?
<kubuntu> i need it for s3 twister
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: have you ever gotten it to boot?
<meuhlol> never, before Windows kills my MBR :s
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: but the file system is ok?
<Super_Sunn> Anyone here play Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on Linux?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Hi
<HighHo> Super_Sunn: sometimes
<ArtiFACT> gaahh.. anyone in here know much about XP ?  aside of the fact that microsoft is garbage?  and spy corporation of the world?  I kinda need a spot of help.... if someone would be so kind.
<meuhlol> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !windows | ArtiFACT
<ubotu> ArtiFACT: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: how can I fix it please?
<ArtiFACT> hahahahaha
<ArtiFACT> that's great
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Then follow the post that ubotu sent you about recovering after windows
<ArtiFACT> but I can't do that now
<Macrosoft> "<vzduch>  Macrosoft: I wouldn't know why.. I guess you're just missing the codecs"...how would i get them?
<DaSkreech> ArtiFACT: you got banned from ##windows ?
<ArtiFACT> as soon as I get another hard drive... then I'll be able to move to linux
<ArtiFACT> I've never been to ##windows.  I like it here better. hahaha.
<ArtiFACT> I will go check them out.
<ArtiFACT> I hate windows... I really do
<ArtiFACT> :I
<meuhlol> not good link :/
<ArtiFACT> thank you daskreech :)
<ArtiFACT> I didn't know there was one on this server... I rarely check the chan lists.
<vzduch> !codecs | Macrosoft
<ubotu> Macrosoft: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erov> anyone having random timeout and random changing of the device name from sdc to sda etc.. swaps every other reboot ..issues since this libata/scsi emulation deal in the kernel went down?
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows doesn't load for you?
<ArtiFACT> ubotu is a good tool. :)
<PhinnFort> I'm sure he appreciate being called a tool
<DaSkreech> It's a she
<DaSkreech> Or rather she's a she
<slimg_> HighHo: How did you get the game isntalled?
<DaSkreech> !women | DaSkreech
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: already try, doesn't work :/
<danya_>  E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<danya_> where can I get that package ?
<PhinnFort> I thought apt (bot in #kde that calls herself she) and ubotu was married or something?
<danya_> I've enetred the specific codes in my source list .. and I still get that error
<HighHo> slimg_: If you have it installed and dont have a shortcut, if i remember correctly the command to run from a terminal is just "et"
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: You reinstalled grub on the active partition ?
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: seriously? And I didn't get any kake?
<DaSkreech> That's kinda slakk
<PhinnFort> slack
<PhinnFort> ;)
<DaSkreech> No that's a distro :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: how you want me to reinstall it from Live CD? If i can't mount my HDD :s
<slimg_> HighHo: I've been having problems installing it. I'm trying to use the *.run file as an executable this time.
<HighHo> slimg_:  make sure you have a full installer and not a patch
<slimg_> I just ran into another problem. It says that I need write permission.
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Didn't see that you couldn't mount your hard drive Why can't you mount it?
<Macrosoft> use su
<DaSkreech> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Macrosoft> !su
<Macrosoft> su and sudo do the same thing
<slimg_> Macrosoft: I hear that isn't too intelligent. I read somewhere that you can install the game and then give it a "chmod 7777" option or something to let it do it's thing.
<HighHo> slimg_: run the install using the sudo command, for example: sudo ./et-version.sh
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: says hal-storage-media-fixed refused by uid 999
<DaSkreech> Macrosoft: No
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: sudoed?
<meuhlol> yep
<Macrosoft> ?... i didnt ask anything
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: how did you mount?
<DaSkreech> Macrosoft: You stated taat sudo and su do the same thing
<meuhlol>  media:/ right click > mount
<DaSkreech> they have the same outcome but do not do the same thing
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: You could try it manually
<meuhlol> ?
<DaSkreech> mkdir Below && sudo mount /dev/devicename Below
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: GG YEAH!!! thanx
<DaSkreech> :)
<mo0osah> How do I get rid of the Server List window while using beryl?
<Ryaren> hi
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: & how i can mmodify my grub manually?
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: you have the page already :)
<Ryaren> How can I check my graphic card's outputs?
<Ryaren> !vivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: you can edit the /boot/grub/menu.conf but if you have to ask you probably shoudln't
<DaSkreech> Ryaren: Outputs?
<Ryaren> yepp
* DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> Ask in #ubuntu-effects ?
<Ryaren> I have a dual head videocrad with vivo
<Ryaren> I know that the two monitor outputs is CRT-0 and CRT-1
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: please, what i need to modify to have /dev/sda1 linux ext2fs | /dev/sda2 windows fat | /dev/sda3 swap (nux) what i shall modify to have an good boot menu? please
<Ryaren> but i don't know how can linux declarate my VIVO output
<meuhlol> all in one grub?
<slimg_> Check this out. When I look in 'System Settings' for my graphics card driver properties, I says that my driver is 'nvidia'. Why when I try to start the Enemy Territory, it says missing GLX or something...
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: I'm confused. Grub doesn't care too much about the file system I think you are lokoing for fstab ?
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<meuhlol> no i just don't know how to have an GRUB with possibhility to choose beetween Windows XP & Linux, DaSkreech
<sven> Hi there, Im trying to install nvidia drivers with kubuntu, using restricted-manager, but it seems to install wrong kernel modules.. the kernel module version and x module version differ, but I can not specify versions anywhere. How do I fix this?
<tony__> i been having the same problem, after installing nvidia driver, i fail to boot to desktop
<sven> meuhlol, I know from experience that a fedora install will automatically put your windows drive into grub already.. Dunno about Kubuntu yet though..
<sven> tony__, Could you solve it?
<tony__> no. im not good with linux.. i had to reinstall linux again
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Oh I see you are looking for the lines that say title in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sven> tony__, huuuuhh... Well, I know enough to put back the original xorg, and here I am again.. but I want the nvidia driver installed :( Anybody here who can help me to fix this problem?
<tony__> no one was able to help , since i don't know much about command and stuff. but im sure there are people who can help you with it ..
<Super_Sunn> tony_: Press 'ESC' during the boot up process to get to the 'Recovery Console', then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" That will get you back to a GUI without having to reload the OS.
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: yes! exactly! I have: /dev/sda1 linux ext2fs (all my data) || /dev/sda2 winXP partition || /dev/sda3 SWAP partition for nux
<tony__> thanks. i will keep that in mind .. for the next time i do some bo bo with linux
<Ryaren> Who use nvidia video cards with TwinView?
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Then something is wrong. the Menu,lst should not have an entry for Swap
<DaSkreech> what does the title for that say?
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: How can I modify & what file to modify to have good GRUB with choice of WinXP & Linux (kubuntu FF)
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: I just told you what is my partitions are
<sven> Ryaren, I have, long time ago.. its a bitch, but should be possible
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Right and I have told you to follow the instructions on the website now that the drive is loaded since you don't know what you are doing
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: tell me what i need to do please, step by step
<Ryaren> sven: can u help me to configure TwinView?
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kr0wtinga> asd
<DaSkreech> Follow the instructions under the first sub heading
<sven> Ryaren, well, it was a LONG time ago, but I found all the data on the internet, using google.. I know its there, only don't remember where
<intelikey> still can't boot the LTS system.
<curso> Hola
<intelikey> who knows about initramfs images ?
<walter__> alguien habla espaol?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<walter__> gracias
<boggystudios> is there a way to install grub manualy on an existing installation with the kubuntu 6.06 cd?
<Ryaren> Can I use my VIVO (video input/video output)video card on linux?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ryaren> to watch TV on the TV and use the computer on the monitor at same time
<angasule> !remap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<angasule> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<angasule> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<altctrl> hello
<curso> hello
<altctrl> i just installed kubuntu less than 30 min ago
<altctrl> now i  have a bunch of files saved in a external hardrive that has windows xp on it
<altctrl> how can i reach them?
<DaSkreech> altctrl: Welcome to Kubuntu
<intelikey> anyone know how to unpack and repack an initramfs image file ?
<vzduch> !ntfs | altctrl
<ubotu> altctrl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<vzduch> as for an external drive: normally just plug in & have fun
<droach> any one in here
<angasule> nope
<Minataku> Nope. All 330 of us are imaginary.
<Minataku> We exist only in your IRC client.
<droach> im sure .....
<Minataku> In fact, you're not actually reading this.
<adaptr> you just think you are !
<intelikey> in fact you don't exist either
<CWO4Mann> if i don't exist why do i have to pay income taxes?
<adaptr> poof
* adaptr quits
<DaSkreech> CWO4Mann: Cause you have diproved the other sure thing/
<altctrl_> does anyone know where i can find the script diskmounter?
<Minataku> But dumb answers to dumb questions aside, what's up?
<CWO4Mann> :-)
<droach> im looking for some kernel programmers...are there any in here or is today just like any other day in this channel with people asking weak questions like how to get the nvidia driver installed
<Minataku> I don't think any kernel devs are in here
<CWO4Mann> stifle your condescension
<Minataku> Try ##linux
<droach> whats the server name
<CWO4Mann> the kernel were de-moted to sergeants
<DaSkreech> droach: freenode
<Super_Sunn> I still can't get the nVidia Driver isntalled.
<adaptr> Super_Sunn in Feisty ?
<Super_Sunn> Yes
<Super_Sunn> adaptr: Yes
<NickPresta> What I don't understand is, if Halo 2 (PC) doesn't require a DX10 card, why does it require Vista? *scratches head*
<Super_Sunn> I've noticed that when there are new updates to Ubuntu, they mess a lot up.
<Super_Sunn> I can't even install Java anymore from Add/Remove .
<Minataku> NickPresta: Because Microsoft hoped that Halo 2 would sell Vista
<Minataku> But Vista sucks so bad that nobody wants it
<NickPresta> Minataku, I figured as much. I ended up installing Vista last night. I wasn't really surprised, but I wasn't really disappointed either.
<Minataku> It's more economical to just buy a 360 to play Halo 2 and whatever else
<Minataku> Vista is Microsoft's biggest mistake ever
<NickPresta> Minataku, I already have a 360 and I'm a huge Halo 2 gamer on XBL. I figure I should try out Halo 2 on it (I want to try custom maps)
<Minataku> They screwed up bad, and it's so great
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: Almost certain it require DX10
<Minataku> I don't think there are any DX10 cards
<Minataku> Nobody gives a sh*t
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Wrong and wrong :)
<adaptr> GF 8800 is DX10
<weedar> Okay, here's a weird question..The monitor/screen on one of my laptops died and I need to copy some files from it. I know the machine boots
<weedar> I tried ssh but I get a connection refused. Is there some way I can "hack" my way into my own computer?
<K-Ryan> Maybe a network thing
<K-Ryan> It might be a little hard to do though, especially if you have to do stuff with the laptop
<dr_willis> weedar,  could track down a live cd that allows ssh
<dr_willis> Move the HD to another box may be better idea
<dr_willis> or boot and blindly go to the console, and install ssh. :) or hook up an external monitor.
<weedar> dr_willis: I just cant' seem to see where I can disconnect the harddrive
<weedar> hey, that's it! I do have an external monitor
<dr_willis> should have a normal ide conector. well laptop sized one.,
<dr_willis> weedar,  :) tv out!
<dr_willis> remove the HD.. mail the thing to Minataku
<grul> hey, does anyone know of a good c64 emulator that will run on ubuntu
<grul> ?
<dr_willis> vice - but theres a bug in the package at this time
<dr_willis> proberly should use the source for the moment.
<dr_willis> Not sure when/if a updated package will appear. May allready be out/done
<Minataku> Hey, now, wait
<Minataku> dr_willis: What's going on?
<Minataku> >.> <.<
<Minataku> dr_willis: Speaking of, when are you gonna be able to mail those out?
<intelikey> ok i think i've got it.     mv initramfs.img initramfs.img.gz ;gunzip initramfs.img.gz ;cpio -i < initramfs.img #do the needed editing here # rm initramfs.img ;cpio < * > initramfs.img ;gzip initramfs.img ;mv initramfs.img.gz initramfs.img   ### anyone see anything wrong with that ?
<dr_willis> who knows.. :)
<dr_willis> Been bbq'ing all day.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<dr_willis> HOPEFULLY they will all get gone in the next week
<Minataku> dr_willis: Still got guests... I guess you do XD
<dr_willis> then it will take a week just to get the place cleaned up
<Minataku> Heh
<dr_willis> One of them did bring me some Junk PC's
<dr_willis> got 1 working.
<dr_willis> Pent 233MMX :)
<dr_willis> other is an AMD K7-700 it seems to be dead.
<dr_willis> so its going in the trash.
<dr_willis> I got PuppyLinux working on the 233 box allready - it has a HUGE 232mb hd!
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I stripped and junked my Ultra 1, it was deemed broken and rejected
<Minataku> So now my Ultra 2 has 640MB of RAM and an extra HDD, 2GB
<K-Ryan> Would anyone happen to have a PCMCIA card that they don't need anymore?
<K-Ryan> I swear, always when I talk
<K-Ryan> Either ubotu breaks or nobody talks
<weedar> K-Ryan: either you've said that before or I just had deja vu
<K-Ryan> I have said it before ;)
<K-Ryan> I just needed to make it clear
<weedar> dr_willis: I could use the tv_out, but then I'd still need other local access to turn on the tv-out function
<weedar> Do NVIDIA cards still need that separate program to turn on tv-out?
<weedar> K-Ryan: weird request by the way, just want ANY PCMCIA card no matter what kind it is?
<sweettooth> hey there, does anyone know how to install realplayer for kubuntu? I have checked out the ubuntu guide, but even i added medibuntu to the repository and updated, it didn't seem to find the realplay package
<Minataku> weedar: Typically changing the display is done with an Fn+xxx combination
<dr_willis> weedar,  my nvidia cards default to the tv out when nothing else is hooked up.
<K-Ryan> weedar: Yeah
<dr_willis> weedar,  but thats on my dektop box's - not got a nvidia laptop
<weedar> Minataku: Okay, I actually knew that - I guess I just assumed it wasn't that easy in linux =)
<Minataku> weedar: Nope, that's all in hardware, the OS has nothing to do with it
<weedar> dr_willis: this laptop has an nvidia card, but I can't find my S-VIDEO cable so I can't hook it up atm
<K-Ryan> weedar: I'm probably going to have to buy one, but you know, it's worth a shot.
<weedar> K-Ryan: what are you looking for?
<K-Ryan> Well I bought a Dell Inspiron 7500 off someone, except it doesn't have a wireless card.
<K-Ryan> So I need one, I'm new to the laptop market which doesn't help.
<K-Ryan> But he said the one he uses works like a charm, so I might end up getting that.
<weedar> you cuold always get a usb stick
<K-Ryan> Yeah or that
<weedar> what does he use?
<Minataku> USB Wireless used to be very, very bad on Linux
<weedar> dr_willis: in case you don't know - shared memory nvidia cards are pretty crappy =)
<Minataku> From extremely poor to (most likely) no use
<dr_willis> Not sure if its any better now..
<Minataku> Neither do I
<K-Ryan> He has a, believe it or not
<weedar> Minataku: yeah, I had a belkin one I had to use ndiswrapper to get working. It did work though..
<K-Ryan> Microsoft MN520
<dr_willis> ya dont see as many usb-wireless gizmos these days..
<Minataku> I have a built-in PCMCIA wireless card with an orinoco_cs chipset
* dr_willis just runs wires
<Minataku> Belkin stuff sucks
<Minataku> I think they use Broadcom sh*t
<Minataku> Never buy a Belkin product
<weedar> Well, wireless has become a basic piece of hardware, you can't buy a laptop nowadays without it
<dr_willis> whagtever happened to bluetooth - it was supposed to be in everything also
<K-Ryan> The laptop is from 99', 00'
<Minataku> Mine is 2003
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: It's the blue curse
<K-Ryan> Blue tooth, blu ray
<weedar> Minataku: yeah, I've had my share...two routers, among other stuff - actually using a belkin router now...It totally freaks out if let torrents run wild
<K-Ryan> They just don't catch on
<Minataku> Bluetooth is still alive
<weedar> well, bluetooth is very short-range
<dr_willis> PinklRay!
<weedar> or, I've seen adapters that state they can handle up to 100m, but still
<K-Ryan> Oh it's alive
<Minataku> It's typically made for short-range, very specific purpose devices
<K-Ryan> As is blu ray
<K-Ryan> They're just not very succesful
<Minataku> The XBox360 and Wii controllers use Bluetooth
<K-Ryan> *successful
<Minataku> And BluRay is a total dud
<K-Ryan> Xbox360 controllers don't use bluetooth
<dr_willis> I though the Wii used some sort of IR thing.. or was that for the motion sensing.
<K-Ryan> I think
<Minataku> The studios behind it are gonna have to drop out
<Minataku> K-Ryan: They do
<K-Ryan> Ohhh
<Minataku> You have to sync them up and everything, very annoying process XD
<sweettooth> can anyone please help?
<K-Ryan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SlimG> What's the name of the KDE startup script file that's being executed when starting KDE?
<sweettooth> repost
<sweettooth> hey there, does anyone know how to install realplayer for kubuntu? I have checked out the ubuntu guide, but even i added medibuntu to the repository and updated, it didn't seem to find the realplay package
<K-Ryan> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<sweettooth> thank you K-Ryan
<SlimG> sweettooth: I believe realplayer codec is provided by the w32codecs package, correct me anyone if i'm wrong
<K-Ryan> Sorry I can't really help much more than that =/
<sweettooth>  SlimG, I have already got the w32codec
<weedar> I too thought the w32codecs had it
<sweettooth> but it still says i didn't have anything to play in firefox, when i was trying to listen to BBC radio
<weedar> sweettooth: tried reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods ?
<sweettooth> would it be the configuration problem of firefox
<SlimG> sweettooth: try running this to see if kaffeine detects w32codecs: kaffeine -w
<weedar> At least that link shows you how you can download the actual realplayer from realnetworks
<SlimG> What's the name of the KDE startup script file that's being executed when starting KDE?
<sweettooth> SlimG, i have previously uninstalled Kaffeine and replaced by xine-ui
<sweettooth> would that be the problem>
<angasule> I can't find the language support program that used to be in edgy and dapper that let me install support for other languages, I only found an 'install language' button in the Settings->language section that is a retarded version of it
<SlimG> sweettooth: Not sure if xine-ui takes advantage of the w32codecs package, atleast kaffeine should
<sweettooth> weedar, not i haven't tried the canonical repository, but its for Dapper, can i use on feisty?
<sweettooth> SlimG, ok, i will install back kaffeine first and see if it does
<weedar> sweettooth: sure, first try adding the lines, but alter the part where it says dapper to feisty
<weedar> if that doesn't work you can still use it with the dapper-part still in, you'll just be using dirt-old packages :)
<SlimG> sweettooth: Any specific reason for using xine-ui instead of kaffeine? just wondering :)
<weedar> SlimG: It's just a frontend, I guess it's just a matter of taste
<sweettooth> SlimG, i used to have xine-ui installed when i was using Suse, thought it was quite nice and seem to have lots of configurations ;)
<weedar> I've never used Kaffeine, but that's just because it was always broken when I ran Dapper or an earlier edition
<FloydianOne> Can someone help me find "restricted device manager" in kubuntu feisty. I installed using apt. But dont know how to run
<vit_> como se descargar msn para linux ubintu lix
<vit_> plix
<SlimG> sweettooth: ok :) fair enough
<sweettooth> SlimG, btw, the kaffeine check went fine
<CArlos> como
<CArlos> se
<angasule> why is kubuntu's language stuff more and more broken with each version? :(
<SlimG> sweettooth: btw: you got the libxine-extracodecs package too? might come in handy if you don't
<CArlos> what download msn for linux ubuntu
<weedar> SlimG, when it comes to startup.script, this seems like a good link: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/kde-startup-sequence.html
<CArlos> ??
<angasule> CArlos: try kopete, or amsn
<weedar> damn angasule, you beat me too it
<CArlos> ok
<angasule> weedar: the kopete thing or the brokenness of kubuntu wrt languages?
<SlimG> weedar: thank you :)
<CArlos> i need step download
<weedar> angasule: the kopete thing, I didn't catch the brokenness before you mentioned it and I started reading back
<sweettooth> SlimG, i have it installed already ;)
<sweettooth> weedar, i will try your suggestion and add Canonical to my repository
<weedar> sweettooth: ok, keep update on how it goes :)
<CArlos> i need step download msn for linux ubuntu
<FloydianOne> Where is Restricted Devices Manager, located?
<SlimG> sweettooth: realplayer file didn't work on kaffeine?
<weedar> CArlos: in a console window you can write "sudo apt-get install kopete amsn"
<sweettooth> SlimG, that radio thingy is web-based, how do i know if kaffeine works with that?
<CArlos> Do not I deal for which(whom) window you say to me?
<SlimG> sweettooth: try downloading a realplayer file and test it with kaffeine
<CArlos> Can you explain to me for which(whom) window you say to me?
<Admiral_Chicago> FloydianOne: there isn't one for Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> FloydianOne: in Feisty anyways
<FloydianOne> You cant even install one for it?
<CArlos> I need to come out msn for linux ubuntu please answer
<FloydianOne> i did a ap-get and it said it installed
<emonkey> msn? use gaim, pidgin or kopete
<emonkey> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<verve> what's on the kubuntu dvd vs the cd?
<FloydianOne> I am trying to install my nvidia drivers, and the kubuntu faq points to "restricted device manager"
<weedar> CArlos: the real MSN program is not available for linux, but kopete and amsn lets you connect to msn - They are just different programs that do the same :)
<Admiral_Chicago> FloydianOne: which FAQ
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the link for you
<FloydianOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<FloydianOne> first line after 7.04
<verve> anyone?
<verve> dvd over cd?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm let me check
<SlimG> verve: dvd installs correct language pack out-of-box and contains both alternate and desktop install
<SlimG> verve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307060
<angasule> the qt-language-selector program seems to be barely functional, while the gnome-language-selector has WAY more features, isn't that backwards?
<sweettooth> SlimG, i have checked and kaffeine can indeed play the real media files
<SlimG> sweettooth: thanks for checking, I've been wondering about the realplayer support for a while
<verve> 2 more questions.. 1) will the dvd do WPA2 encryption with a Linksys PCMCIA card? 2) is there a way to save any configurations, like through Samba or something, or a usb drive?
<SlimG> !who | verve
<ubotu> verve: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Admiral_Chicago> FloydianOne: that really only applies to Ubuntu because the manager uses synaptic
<sweettooth> weedar, i have tried canonical though unsuccessful, i have tried the alternative (installing the deb package) and now i can listen bbc radio perfectly, thanks for your help!
<verve> my pc's the only one that plays WoW, and when the gf's playing it, i don't wanna be stuck on Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> has synaptic as a dependency
<verve> heh
<sweettooth> SlimG, np at all, thanks for your help indeed
<weedar> sweettooth: no problem, I'm just glad you got it working :)
<namol> verve,  how do you expect a dvd drive to do some form of wireless encryption?
<SlimG> verve: WPA encryption isn't related to the install medium
<namol> verve, or did i miss something major
<verve> ..
<verve> in the livecd, will it do WPA2?
<weedar> I think he wonders if the livecd supports wpa
<SlimG> !wpa2 | verve
<ubotu> verve: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weedar> like, does it have wpasupplicant
<namol> ohhhh
<verve> thanks weedar
<verve> heh
<namol> ok that makes more sense
<weedar> verve: I believe it does have wpasupplicant, I'd worry more about having the drivers for your card
<verve> i'm on my gf's laptop while she plays WoW on my Kubuntu PC, and the laptop runs Windows and i feel like i'm on an alien planet
<verve> be nice to have a livecd i can pop in and use
<verve> is my goal
<namol> verve, what type of wireless does the laptop have?
<verve> Linksys WPC54GSv2 PCMCIA card
<SlimG> verve: see the URL from ubotu
* verve looks
<weedar> verve: you should seriously consider just installing linux on a partition, or in vmware at least :)
<weedar> running from cd is so slow
<verve> i was just running Backtrack2 from it, it was pretty quick
<verve> and it's not longterm anyway
<namol> verve, how much memory does it have?
<weedar> verve: what is Backtrack2?
<namol> verve, if it has overa gig, you can use knoppix and load it into memory
<verve> Linux security-oriented livecd
<namol> weedar, backtrack2 is a security/forensics distro livecd
<weedar> ah, ok :)
<verve> namol, 512MB iirc
* verve checks
<verve> yep
<weedar> namol: so it has stuff like aircrack, john the ripper, etc?
<namol> weedar, yup
<namol> it used to be whoppix
<namol> but it merged
<namol> a few times
<weedar> I have a strong desire to crack my neighbours wep key, just so I somehow can let him know he should use wpa instead
<weedar> I really don't understand why they even ship routers with wep-support anymore
<namol> weedar, your security is as strong as your weakest piece of equipment
<verve> hm
<weedar> namol: how could I not agree :)
<verve> so it says that it requires the WinNT driver and ndiswrapper
<namol> so if you have a device that can only do wep, that's why you get routers with wep
<verve> which i'm guessing would be a big pain, if not impossible, to setup on the livecd
<verve> boo
<weedar> namol: but everything nowadays supports wep and wep has been documented as insafe for years
<weedar> and I just saw there's an even faster wep-cracking method available which makes it even more unsafe
<namol> verve, i'd put the driver on a usb stick and same with ndiswrapper
<verve> i have a creative muvo mp3 player, which is a generic usb drive..
<namol> weedar, if you're using wep alone to secure a wireless network then you should rethink your security :)
<verve> 512MB
<weedar> namol: exactly!
<verve> WPA2 + MAC filtering + DHCP limiting
<intelikey> lilo Q what is the /boot/map file and will deleting it have any affect on the system ?
<namol> mac filtering is weak also
<weedar> namol: I've tried telling my colleagues at work they should change to WAP, but nah, they can't be bothered.
<verve> namol, by itself
<weedar> I want to bring my laptop to work one day and hack it just to prove my point =)
<verve> those all combined will keep out most people, and most of us don't have anything to hide to go to the trouble of cracking all that
<weedar> verve: dhcp limiting?
<namol> verve, by dhcp limiting do you mean restricting who gets ip addresses by reserving the ip for a mac?
<intelikey> ?
<verve> i limit the amount of IP addresses the DHCP on my router will give out to how many devices i have on my network
<verve> and what namol said, as well
<verve> so each device is given an IP through DHCP, but it's static, and MAC filtered, + WPA2
<namol> i'm more malicious, if the mac doesn't match a known address, i assign a different ip address on a different subnet, then filter that subnet to see what they use it for
<verve> namol, haha, nice
<weedar> verve: I'd love to find a way to make my router give each mac adress a static ip, as it is now it screws up my port forwarding if stuff changes ip
<namol> weedar, what type of router do you have?
<namol> i have a linksys wrt54g
<namol> flashed with dd-wrt
<verve> weedar: i run Tomato on my WRT54G
<weedar> namol: belkin :/
<namol> some belkins can be flashed
<namol> orrr
<weedar> namol: newer firmware or custom one?
<namol> what you could do
<namol> custom ones
<verve> namol, should give Tomato a try, i like it better than dd
<namol> weedar, why not setup your own dhcp server, if a machine sends a dhcp request the router will usually allow it to be forwarded
<namol> and that way you don't have the router handling the dhcp stuff
<weedar> namol: I would if I could, the problem is that our apartment has no real bedroom, the'res just an open doorway from the living room to the bedroom. And the computers make too much noise
<weedar> Or rather, my gf thinks they do, I love the comforting sound of computer fans :)
<namol> lol
<namol> weedar, so you don't leave your pcs on?
<weedar> namol: not since we moved here, no. If I could hook them up to the internet I'd put them in the storage room we have
<weedar> but then I'd have to pull the cable from the living room, through the kitchen, out from the entrance and through the hallway and into the room with the storage "locker"
<namol> weedar, my condolences :)
<namol> weedar, line of site wireless! :D
<weedar> namol: actually, I do have a wireless router, all I really have to do is test it with one of the machines...
<namol> :)
<weedar> Hey, I tried downloading skype, but dpkg complains that it's wrong architecture - I have amd64 and the package is for i386 - is there a way to force install, I think it would still run
<namol> weedar, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<namol> i'd try that
<thill2708> I'm finding that games that I run in linux are significantly slower than in windows... I have 3d accel all setup nicely, and no other programs running when I play, and yet I still get extremely choppy games
<thill2708> any ideas?
<namol> what type of graphic's card do you have?
<thill2708> ati
<namol> thill2708, any specific model number?
<thill2708> mobility radeon x700
<thill2708> I know it's not terribly powerful, but it works well under windows, with the settings of the game set low enough
<weedar_> thanks namol
<weedar_> thill2708: that's kinda odd, should play similar on linux...I remember when one of the Quake games came out in Linux it actually ran faster than in Windows =)
<namol> weedar, no problem, did it work?
<weedar_> haven't tried it yet, I have to ssh in to the laptop, my gf tok it so I'm stuck with the one now connect to an external monitor
<thill2708> weedar_: Yup, I remember that too. It works in waves. I'll do half a minute ~70-90fps, then I'm down to ~10-15 for 15 sec, then back to normal
<namol> thill2708, what drivers are you using for it?
<thill2708> namol: fglrx
<weedar_> Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 198.63.211.251 80
<weedar_> darn
<namol> thill2708, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<namol> thill2708, i'd try switching drivers
<zander> hi all i am trying to setup and use the builder script but i get these errors for running " sudo ./gen-repo && ./do-update"...   i get... "
<zander> + reprepro --noskipold -Vb /media/usbdisk/srv/gnewsense/tmlinux update
<zander> Can not create directory "/media/usbdisk/srv/gnewsense/tmlinux/db": Permission denied
<zander> There have been errors!
<zander> af@inri:/media/usbdisk/Ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/builder$
<namol> zander, setup what
<zander> i am trying to use the builder script and set up mybrand of linux distrobution...
<namol> you're trying to make your own distro or you're trying to install kubuntu?
<zander> the actual line i enter is " sudo ./gen-repo && ./do-update"...
<zander> i am struggleing to follow the gnewsense instructions for ahhh... let me get the link...
<weedar_> seems like gentoo, and we don't take kindly to gentoo-talkers around these parts
<namol> lol
* weedar_ gathers up a posse
<namol> #kubuntu != #gentoo
<zander> okay...
<namol> so you're compiling the kernel right?
<zander> well ummm... i guess gentoo is gnewsense subset or something like that..
<zander> i am trying to run the gnewsense builder script by bbrazil
<namol> zander, make sure that you can read and write to the usb drive
<dr_willis> the antiGentoo
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<zander> ahh.. yes i have in the past
<zander> the tree gets built down to ahhh... let me get that...
<namol> zander, or what i would do is su - instead of sudo to verify that it is a permissions thing
<zander> "/media/usbdisk/srv/gnewsense/tmlinux"
<zander> so um... lets see the error squawk is...
<zander> "Can not create directory "/media/usbdisk/srv/gnewsense/tmlinux/db": Permission denied"
<zander> however as you can see i have created tmlinux under usbdisk
<zander> perhaps it is more an ownership thang' then a permission thang'
<zander> however the script created everything under usbdisk down to tmlinux
<Minataku> wb, dr_willis
<namol> zander, so you're making your own bootable usbkey distro or something?
<zander> when it tries to create /db after .../gnewsense/tmlinux it craps out
<zander> yes that right...
<weedar_> zander: you're running the command as root, I assume?
<zander> i think i have to change somethings in the builder script from mr. brazil at gnewsense...
<zander> yes sudo to be exact...
<dr_willis> Its scary when i cant even figure out the Print Photo's dialogs in Vista....
<dr_willis> Its so easy.. unless its not doing what you want.
<dr_willis> ended up copying the pic to a memory card and using the printers built in tools  heh.
<zander> thants my new catchphrase...
<dr_willis> Speaking of Which. IS there some nice idiot-friendly (for my wife)  that lets you select a few images, and make a sheet of Wallet sized prints?
<zander> i likely need to meditate over the build script untill the zen seaps in...
<zander> thats usually how my troubles get resolved...
<namol> lol
<zander> if you are here in this group then likely your app. services are implicit...
<zander> just open the image and try to grab the edge like a "window" and then resize as usual...
<zander> then hit ctrl-s...
<zander> ahh yes the zen comes sort of like underwear underwear you wore too long...
<zander> or just got commfiee in...
<Minataku> So you're saying it comes to you like a shart
<Minataku> You both see it coming and don't at the same time
<Minataku> O.o
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, I just wanted a reason to use "shart"
<namol> dude, we gotta go
<namol> why?
<namol> I just sharted.
<zander> yes something like that... snicker snicker...
<Minataku> lol
<dr_willis> heh..
<zander> usually engaged in some deep though... too busy for the small stuff..
<NewUser-newbye> Alguem aqui fala portugues?
<Minataku> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<NewUser-newbye> sorry
<NewUser-newbye> and thank's
<zander> no ahablaa...
<DaSkreech> grul: Sure
<DaSkreech> sweettooth: I think it's under commercial
<aa> how to type chinese in skim?
<aa> it seems that it doesn't work
<khaije1bb> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1bb> what is the closest thing to dreamweaver for linux? Any reccomendations?
<nick_> nvu is good
<khaije1bb> I don't think I've ever heard of that one
<Minataku> Well, go find out about it then :D
<nick_> I haven't used it a lot yet but it seems very compitent.  Check out the web site at www.nvu.com
<nick_> I hear bluefish is good also but haven't used it yet at all
<hitmanWilly> bluefish is just a text editor that supports language syntax
<hitmanWilly> like vim
<khaije1bb> don't like bluefish, I do not like them sam I am!
<Minataku> Though if you ask me, the only thing one should use for a website is a text editor
<DaSkreech> zander: ahablaa is problem ?
<aa> Who's Chinese here?
<DaSkreech> aa: Speak chinese well?
<dr_willis> MooGooGaiPan!
<dr_willis> :)
<aa> I mean tye
<dr_willis> Chicken LoMein!
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<aa> type
<DaSkreech> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<DaSkreech> khaije1bb: ^^^
<aa> But i want to talk about kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Minataku: That's silly
<dr_willis> down with css and flash!
<nick_> that's right, html only.  Keep it real.
<flake> what's wrong with css
<nick_> css got my sister pregnant, that punk
<dr_willis> And it Killed my dog!
<flake> lol
<nick_> he's an all around bad guy
<dr_willis> css created the Stinky Cheese Virus!
<hitmanWilly> i dunno, for me he just seems to slow down my web browser all the time...
<hitmanWilly> :P
<dr_willis> thats just a diversion to the real damage!
<dr_willis> deleting your Porn!
<hitmanWilly> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<DaSkreech> He doesn't do that!
<DaSkreech> Umm I'll be back in a bit I have to go and check on somethign!! :)
<crazy_bus> I converted a bunch of files to another format but the meta-data did copy over.  Is there a program when I can quickly copy the data over?
<osiris> css causes global warming
<Minataku> lol
<aa> root can not login in kde?
<osiris> why would you want to ?
<hitmanWilly> aa: there is no root acct by default, you have to create one
<dr_willis> aa,  direct logging to X as root. is disabled by KDM and GDM also.
<dr_willis> so even if root had a password ya couldsnet do it. :)
<aa> 'cause i don't want to switch to root
<osiris> sudo
<dr_willis> learn to use sudo, it can save4 your backside
<osiris> learn it, live it, love it
<DaSkreech> aa: sudo -i
<dr_willis> running the filemamangers as root is a bad idea
<aa> hehe
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: seriously?
<hitmanWilly> sometimes its handy, tho
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  someone was in here just today.. accidently 'moved' /etc/ somewhere...
<hitmanWilly> oh, thats funny...
<osiris> once in a while, sudo su is necessary
<aa> now i am in single mode
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: fstab might be useful
<aa> i know,but lt looks some issues on my laptop
<Minataku> The root account should only be used for system administration and maintenance tasks
<Minataku> ONLY
<sevenseeker> does anyone know how to get the nvidia driver working?
<aa> see u soon ,i will switch to general mode of my kubuntu 7.04
<flake> i have kubuntu as primary, would it be easy to set up a dual-boot LFS or red-hattish installation
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: what's the problem?
<hitmanWilly> flake: easier than with windows at least
<DaSkreech> !nvidia | sevenseeker
<ubotu> sevenseeker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sevenseeker> hitmanWIlly: I used adept to install the nvidia-glx driver (new)
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, and?
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: I recall Redhat turned everything red when you logged in GUI as root It was erally alarming
<sevenseeker> but I can't get it to work, there is for example, no "nvidia" module to load
<hitmanWilly> ?
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, lsmod | grep nvidia in a terminal
<sevenseeker> there is a frame buffer module but no nvidia.o or nvidia.ko
<osiris> now, i havent done this in kubuntu, but in mandriva, you got the kernel source, compliled the driver, and modified xorg.conf.
<sevenseeker> its not there
<osiris> it was not hard at all
<osiris> is the process similar for ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, in a terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: see what that returns
<sevenseeker> hmm, it said "1 not fully installed or removed."
<sevenseeker> wait, missed a line, "nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version."
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sevenseeker> no output
<hitmanWilly> ok, thats alright...
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: what card are you using?
<sevenseeker> geforce 6800 go
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, try removing the -new drivers and installing the regular nvidia-glx
<hitmanWilly> the -new drivers really don't do anything extra for those cards
<sevenseeker> hitmanWIlly: I installed the regular nvidia-glx package and still no nvidia module
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: do you have the linux-restriced-modules package?
<sevenseeker> how do I check?
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted
<sevenseeker> hitmanWilly: looks like I do
<nick_> whenever I have a video problem I tupe "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in a teeminal and it forces a reconfigure. see if nvidia is in the list and choose it if it is
<nick_> *type
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, it may be the ones for an older kernel, try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<hitmanWilly> that's a meta that depends on the latsest ones
<sevenseeker> it says it is already installed
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, do you have the linux-headers installed?
<sevenseeker> hitmanWilly: yes
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: ok, try this sudo apt-get -f install
<hitmanWilly> sevenseeker: then try to reinstall nvidia-glx
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> are there any kde4 preview packages available?
<holycow> i'm on dapper right now so can't check but just curious
<K`zan> Can someone tell me where to find libmp3lame.so ?  I just had a crash and had to reinstall from scratch and IIRC I need a special repository or program to get that ?!?  TIA!
<K`zan> and/or
<sevenseeker> I reinstalled, but no change
<sevenseeker> hitmanWilly: Thanks for all of your help
<sevenseeker> I have to run and will google some more tomorrow
<DaSkreech> holycow: Si
<holycow> cool!
<holycow> danke :)
<hx> yes
<DaSkreech> holycow: The plan is to ship a Full KDE4 CD
<DaSkreech> Unsupported :)
<holycow> :) sweet
<hx> who knows when kde 4.0 will be released
<hitmanWilly> the developers, maybe :P
<hx> other  distrs has roadmap,kde has not?
<DaSkreech> KDe is not a distro
<DaSkreech> It's a program
<hx> yes
<osiris> or a suite of apps for that matter
<holycow> well kde doesn't have a time based release cycle if thats what you mean
<hx> you are right
<DaSkreech> It's a meta program :)
<osiris> nice
<holycow> mark has suggested that gnome, kde and oo.o start timing their releases
<holycow> who knows, it might catch on
<DaSkreech> hx: And if you want to know It's coming out Oct 23
<holycow> yeah they do have a release date
<hitmanWilly> supposedly...
<Admiral_Chicago> around Oct 23rd
<osiris> hey shoot for the 35th
<osiris> er 25th
<hitmanWilly> lol
<osiris> be a nice birthday present
<DaSkreech> I think that time based is interesting
<DaSkreech>  I think syncing with Gnome is dumb
<osiris> very
<hx> these is the first time that i use kde,i like it
<DaSkreech> hx: Welcome
<hitmanWilly> personnally, i don't like it, puts too much strain on the devs and can lead to unfinished, buggy releases
<holycow> i don't think synching with gnome is irrational
<osiris> hx,  im assuming english is not your first language
<holycow> it makes sense from a cross platform basis
<osiris> gnome is notoriously slow in the devel process
<hx> yes,I am from China,:)
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Strain?
<hitmanWilly> well, pressure, might be a better word
<DaSkreech> osiris: that has nothing to do with anything
<holycow> yeah gnome is
<DaSkreech> We dont care how slow they develop or beuracrat
<holycow> i think gnome and kde teams should merge, now that the licencing issues behind qt are gone there is little reason not to collaborate further beyond say re-using each others technologies
<DaSkreech> We just care when they relelase is the suggestion
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<osiris> it does when you are talking of synching releases.  who wants to  wait around for gnome to catch up
<DaSkreech> holycow: Awwww you are new :)
<holycow> actually i'm not
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: I could swing it to a kubutu topic if you like
<hx> i have used gnome for several years, it is easy, but blocked  a lot settings
<hitmanWilly> wow, that'll happen
<tripppy> is it easy enuff to make ubtunu 7.04 to knoppix 7.04?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: if its a kubuntu support topic, that shoul work
<holycow> i didn't say it will happen, i just think it makes sense
<osiris> Admiral_Chicago, i could swing a kubuntu titled bat at you if you were in arms reach
<holycow> both teams have some REALLY REALLY good ideas
<hitmanWilly> tripppy: no, that requires a complete reinstall, completely different setups
<holycow> and both teams complement each other very well overall
<holycow> gnome really understands user profiling (although incomplete in terms of application of multiple hig's)
<holycow> kde really has the development speed and better framework
<hx> :)
<holycow> lots really great talent and cool people on both teams with a lot of great ideas to boot
<hx> i do think someone like gnome,while others like kde ,:)
<hitmanWilly> well, xfce seems to be headed in the general direction of gnome, maybe that would be a more practical approach for that type of thing
<holycow> well gnomes big thing is useability
<osiris> e17 ftw
<holycow> which at the end of the day really is useability for a single demographic
<hitmanWilly> windowmaker ftw
<holycow> which strangely kde hasn't bothered with but they invented a framework to handle that with kiosk
<osiris> windowmaker is very nice as well
<osiris> my 2nd fav
<holycow> so if you put the two together, you take gnome hig, make multiple hig's for different user profiles and create kiosk profiles based on that
<holycow> and voila, all of a sudden you have a happy secretary and a happy linus
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: So if KDE switches to a time based release Should Kubuntu move to sync with that instead of Ubuntu  and switch it's LTS support schedules as well?
<DaSkreech> tripppy: can you define Knoppix 7.04?
<tripppy> wooops
<holycow> DaSkreech, considering ubuntu bases its time release on gnomes release cycle kubuntu has no choice but to do it to kdes release cycle
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: tht's probably not practical
<tripppy> is it easy enuff to make ubtunu 7.04 to kubuntu 7.04?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Why not?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: the LTS is really for main and universe repos which includes Xfce and firefox et
<DaSkreech> tripppy: yes
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: will those repos be pull down after the LTS time period i up?
<tripppy> DaSkreech, kewl, ill go and google it now. find a good howto guide
<Admiral_Chicago> the point if time based release is really to promote teh latest and greates.
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no, the main - security repo will be
<DaSkreech> tripppy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> tripppy: Let me save you some bandwidth
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: So it doesn't really matter then
<DaSkreech> We can have a time shifted Kubuntu release with time shifted support
<Admiral_Chicago> if you look in your /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll see a repo for security releases, thats in dapper and feisty and edgy
<holycow> the point of time based releases is to maintain certainty and allow developers easier devellopment cycles
<tripppy> DaSkreech, cheers. trying to install linuxmce beta!
<DaSkreech> When the time comes to stop supporting them we just will
<holycow> otherwise you are just herding cats
<Admiral_Chicago> but warty and hoarty, those don't get updated
<DaSkreech> tripppy: Me too! :)
<DaSkreech> Understood
<DaSkreech> I'm just saying does it make more sense for Kubutu to sync with KDe than with Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: as well as bugs seen only in hoary breezy etc
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: basically
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: Kubuntu is really *buntu + KDE
<osiris> i dont have time for the bleeding edge devel distros anymore.  i need working systems that are patched in a timely fashion.  kde4 wont be "production" ready for some time by my guess
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: well, kubuntu is basically just regular ubuntu with kde, so all the updates and such that ubuntu users get would be WAY out of sync with kubuntu, especially if it gets the two year support schedule out of sync, or what if kde releases before ubuntu? About the only way I see it being practical is if kubuntu starts maintaining its own repos and becomes a true fork of ubuntu, but that's just imho.
<holycow> ah yes okay that makes sense
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu is *buntu + GNOME
<Admiral_Chicago> hitmanWilly: that is the trade off of using newer releases. Newer code but that doesn't mean most stable
<DaSkreech> osiris: don't worry probably won't be shippin with KDE4 for about three releases
<hitmanWilly> now, if they want to keep just the newest kde releases in their own repoor some such thing, i could see that.
<MarcC> how do I change my hostname in kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> hitmanWilly: if you switch the words KDE for GNOME and GNOME for KDE, you are making the same argument
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: We do that already
<Admiral_Chicago> MarcC: edit /etc/hostname
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Yay You see my point ! :)
<MarcC> Admiral_Chicago: is this safe and do I need to restart the network for it to take effect?
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll need to do something like kdesu kate /etc/hostname
<Admiral_Chicago> MarcC: restart your computer
<MarcC> ha, that's exactly what I did :)
<hitmanWilly> like I said, this is the problems one runs into with being a halfway fork.
<MarcC> Admiral_Chicago: thanks, I changed it...will restart l8r
<hitmanWilly> anyway, back on topic...
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Yeah but it's sabdfl who suggested it! :)
<tripppy> DaSkreech, its asking me what display manager to use. kde?
<DaSkreech> tripppy: which ever you like You can switch later if you want
<Admiral_Chicago> MarcC: fyi, the files in /etc/ are all read at boot only (by default) like fstab
<DaSkreech> KDM is nice cause it feels more unified than GDM
<Admiral_Chicago> tripppy: kdm
<DaSkreech>  GDM probably has nicer themes from what I've seen
<osiris> or on restart of the service
<Admiral_Chicago> MarcC: or as osiris by the restart of the server (ssh for example)
<holycow> DaSkreech, yeah thats what i read ... with the next or the one after being lts it will haveto skip shipping kde4 final
<hitmanWilly> well, kdm suns suid root IIRC (i could be wrong since i use console login)
<hitmanWilly> runs*
<MarcC> Admiral_Chicago: thanks, what is osiris?
<osiris> me
<MarcC> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> an egyptian god
<osiris> the egyptian lord of the dead
<MarcC> rofl
<MarcC> roaf ul
<osiris> read your mythology
<osiris> ;)
<MarcC> thanks...actually I am an archaeologist
<MarcC> I'm sitting in Egypt right now
<MarcC> it's hot
<osiris> and i do tech support for a voip company.  not very fitting a god and al, but........
<MarcC> I'm using Kubuntu via VNC from an OLPC that was lent to me by a local schoolboy
* hitmanWilly doesn't want to talk about his job...
<osiris> which means he does
<hitmanWilly> no, for real
<osiris> if he didnt, (really) he wouldnt elude to it
<osiris> psychology is phun
<DaSkreech> holycow: yeah
<hitmanWilly> osiris: stop that, my brain hurts :P
<osiris> k
<holycow> MarcC, pretty cool!
<holycow> one of those colourfull olpc dealies?
<osiris> just remember, your dead soul belongs to me.  ;)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<osiris> you can keep the brain
<hitmanWilly> at least the lord of the dead runs linux...:P
<DaSkreech> In a jar
<DaSkreech> over there
<DaSkreech> By your servants
<DaSkreech> who don't talk to you about your job
<DaSkreech> EVER
<MarcC> holycow: yeah...we're trying to get my Kubuntu box at home in California to sync with a server at our base camp about 10KM from here...the server is locked up and guarded, lol
<holycow> MarcC, :)
<holycow> bbl
<MarcC> dang, mohammad left...that's a bad omen
* MarcC readies his bullwhip
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> MarcC: just send in your small asian kid first :P
<hitmanWilly> ok, that was bad...
<MarcC> hitmanWilly: our small asian kid is a hacker in ulan-bataar
<hitmanWilly> oh well, it was worth a shot :)
<osiris> i could social my way in
<DaSkreech> osiris: social +3?
<MarcC> osiris: to where?
<osiris> where everthis "guarded server" is
<DaSkreech> social -6 by being a theriomorphic deadhead
<MarcC> oh, it's not guarded by humans, it's guarded by mummies of some sort, lol
<MarcC> the locals won't take us there
<MarcC> we borrowed a UAZ for a quick trip and a police constable told us he would shoot out our tires because it's the wrong time of year
<hitmanWilly> 'Indiana Jones and The Curse of the Opteron' :P
<osiris> lmao
<ADiCT3D> i have a weird problem, Every other line in the people list is black and kde thing started and changed EVERYTHING how do i get it back?
<MarcC> ok sorry, I really need to turn off this indiana jones DVD
<osiris> BTW, everyone go see the new die hard flick
* MarcC stops telling fibs
<hitmanWilly> oh wow, a real problem...
<osiris> friggin awesome if yer a net nerd
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: what's the people list
<ADiCT3D> MarcC in konversation
<MarcC> osiris: really? it looked kinda corny in the commericals
<Bumblebee> aww
<ADiCT3D> MarcC the people in this room >>>
<MarcC> ADiCT3D:  what's the KDE thing that started
<osiris> MarcC, may i pm.  keep it outta here ?
<Daisuke_Ido> :(
<MarcC> osiris: go ahead
<hitmanWilly> nick transformer i see...
<ADiCT3D> MarcC its the config utility what do you want kde to act like...performance...etc..and it changed my theme added a ton of sounds to apps closing and opening..etc
<hitmanWilly> Daisuke_Ido: you need that cool sound effect to go with it :P
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: can you change the theme back?
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<ADiCT3D> MarcC no its the same "theme" the plastik but the colors have changed
<Daisuke_Ido> finally saw the movie.  needless to say, my childhood memories are safe.
<hitmanWilly> i was worried about that...
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: well, you can change the colors in a theme by going to "colors" and clicking on the parts you want changed...or download a new color theme from kde-look.org
* hitmanWilly should probably go see it
<ADiCT3D> MarcC Okay thats no big deal but the list of people and the sounds are quite annoying
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: yeah, changing colors should fix the list...as for sounds, those are easy to disable in system settings
<ADiCT3D> MarC Where do i disable them? I can disable for certain apps but not everything eg normal apps..
<ADiCT3D> ^^ That made no sense
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: what app are the sounds coming from?
<ADiCT3D> MarC every app closing and so on but i want to change it to every app and in the kcontrol it only allows for a few KDE apps to disable sound for them..
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: there are so many inside references that kids seeing it (that have never seen the cartoon) won't get at all
<ADiCT3D> MarcC every app closing and so on but i want to change it to every app and in the kcontrol it only allows for a few KDE apps to disable sound for them..
<hitmanWilly> ok, that settles it, im going to see it
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: system settings -> notifications -> turn off all sounds
<ADiCT3D> Again...There is no option for all apps only listed ones..
<MarcC> sure, just check the box
<MarcC> "apply to all  applications"
<ADiCT3D> ok ty i guess
<MarcC> np I guess
<ADiCT3D> So now what do i do to fix the list of pplz?
<Daisuke_Ido> fix it?  what's wrong with it?
<ADiCT3D> Daisuke_ldo every other name is black
<Daisuke_Ido> i can see that being a bit of a problem
<Daisuke_Ido> might i recommend changing your theme
<ADiCT3D> No..
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least customizing it a little
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Colors -> Alternate background
<ADiCT3D> Daisuke_ldo ive changed kde theme
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<ADiCT3D> kk ill try that
<Daisuke_Ido> then go with MarcC's suggestion :)
<MarcC> i guess
* MarcC decides that VNC is making for some very good pranks
<ADiCT3D> MarcC Done that and it doesnt fix it
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: screenshot or I don't believe it
<ADiCT3D> ok
<MarcC> also tell me the name of the capital of mongolia
<MarcC> ...just to see if you're human
<ADiCT3D> uploading
<ADiCT3D> http://romudog.googlepages.com/snapshot9.png
<MarcC> whoa
<ADiCT3D> http://romudog.googlepages.com/snapshot10.png
<MarcC> that doesn't seem like a theme problem...what theme would have such an ugly alternate color
<mneptok> MarcC: Ulaan Baator
<ADiCT3D> to prove bg color
<MarcC> nice job...and welcome, human
<ADiCT3D> MarcC now..
<ADiCT3D> Can you help me?? :P
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: show me your color for "alternate background in lists" under "colors" in system settings -> appearance
<MarcC> (this is in the "widget color" area)
<ADiCT3D> its in snapshot10
<ADiCT3D> http://romudog.googlepages.com/snapshot10.png
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: no, it's different - read what I said again
<MarcC> this is in Kubuntu system settings
<mneptok> MarcC: you might not want to assert my "humaness" in front of Ubunteros. they ... know better ... ;)
<ADiCT3D> Ha!
<MarcC> mneptok: well, I'm a bot so I have to check, it's my job
<hitmanWilly> ADiCT3D: btw, whats that system monitor app you've got there, that rocks :)
<ADiCT3D> yeah it does
<MarcC> and what happens if you don't hit that big green checkmark every 1 hour and 8 minutes?
<ADiCT3D> huh?
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: the one under the system monitor
<ADiCT3D> its a countdown timer for fooood :F
<ADiCT3D> :D
<MarcC> lol, is it in the microwave for 10 hours or something?
<ADiCT3D> So i can squeeze in another few mins while stuff is in oven
<ADiCT3D> 10 mins..
<MarcC> oven?
* MarcC pants
<ADiCT3D> brb
<MarcC> where do you live where you can turn on an oven? australia?
<ADiCT3D> ok
<ADiCT3D> window fixed
<ADiCT3D> i think im gunna live with sounds coz i like them..it makes me feel welcomed :P
<MarcC> i like all the sounds except for that crashing glass one, it gives me a nervous tick
<ADiCT3D> lmfao
<ADiCT3D> Mar
<ADiCT3D> MarcC: Thanks man appreciate the help!
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: drive thru plz
<ADiCT3D> To all other Daisuke, Thanks guys!
<ADiCT3D> Anyone yet mastered mencoder?
<ADiCT3D> lol
<MarcC> mencoder...that's the one
<MarcC> I was thinking of the other...um...strange-sounding app besides "manslide"
<ADiCT3D> that is so hard to use
<ADiCT3D> emacs is easier imo
<MarcC> I like the little service menus for that stuff
<MarcC> I thought there was one for video
<ADiCT3D> mplayer
<theurs> smplayer
<MarcC> xD
<theurs> front end for mplayer
<ADiCT3D> kmplayer too
<ADiCT3D> kaffeine sucks :P
<ADiCT3D> VLC ftw
<MarcC> kmplayer is cool especially if you like rolls of film or icons that look like them
<ADiCT3D> lol
<MarcC> or stars
<ADiCT3D> Anyone need a cool Conversion Table in a spreadsheet?
<ADiCT3D> I have a gd one someone may want
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: ever been to liveleak.com?
<ADiCT3D> and metacafe and break and clipaday and digg and every other video site collegehumor lol many more and yes..
<MarcC> cuz your desktop says so, right next to that conversion table file
<MarcC> ;)
<ADiCT3D> yeah yeah
<ADiCT3D> converting em to avi
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MarcC> ADiCT3D: what is that vob file?
<MarcC> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ADiCT3D> MarcC its from my sony handycam
<MarcC> cool, well you seem like a nice chap - see you later
<ADiCT3D> u 2
<draik> Is there a way to add a wallpaper to a specific desktop (1-4)?
<CrunchyFerrett> salud
<raheem> hello everyone
<hero> draik: yes.  still there?
<draik> hero: Still here. How?
<hero> right click on desktop
<hero> configure desktop
<hero> in the background pane, you can set wallpaper for individual desktops
<juegos> hi i need the file glibc
<juegos> but i can find
<draik> hero: Sweet. Thank you much
<hero> my pleasure
<hitmanWilly> juegos: try sudo apt-get install libc6
<juegos> but here is libnsl.so.1
<draik> hero: Hmm... well, I changed them, but since I'm using Beryl, I don't think it applied it all
<hero> yeah
<hero> you're in a kde-type chan
<hero> try #beryl
<draik> I did, no luck
<neptunepink> I'm trying to compile kqemu... but on ./configure, I get "Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux". I installed linux-headers-2.6.15-28 ...
<neptunepink> Is there a link I should do?
<dsmith> whats is the linux version of windows cmd, ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew??
<dsmith> I know ifconfig something
<kamui> ifconfig doesn't have dhcp built in
<kamui> you'll need a dhcp client, like dhclient installed
<kamui> then you can use dhclient device to renew your ip
<kamui> ifconfig is for manual interface configuration only afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> dhclient is installed by defauly
<dsmith> hmmm ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you want ifconfig eth0 up
<Admiral_Chicago> ifconfig eth0 down
<dsmith> i could not find any reference on how to do so in like 4 manuals, that would exlain why
<dsmith> its a sep. pkg
<hitmanWilly> probably /etc/init.d/dhcp restart or something
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, you can do sudo dhclient <interface> to grab a new IP address
<dsmith> Admiral_Chicago: that sounds right
<dsmith> just up and down
<dsmith> I had a slight issue with an older Netgear router
<dsmith> and couldnot renwe the IP addy
<dsmith> so now I know
<juegos> ld-linux.so.2???
<dsmith> ifconfig cmd with eth0 up/down works fine for what I need
<dsmith> thanks
<shawnr> Howdy
<shawnr> Just installed Kubuntu Tribe2(just testing)
<dsmith> Gutsy?
<Admiral_Chicago> tribe 2 ftw
<dsmith> hmmm not even beta yet
<dsmith> you know with 6-month release cycle's there is less of an extreme rewrite of everything
<Admiral_Chicago> it works well
<dsmith> seems to be, I am amazed the M$ never took that route
<shawnr> Gutsy, pretty stable except for some updates that crashedmeearlier
<dsmith> isnt that kde4?
<shawnr> still 3.5.7, will integrate KDE4 towards final release
<Admiral_Chicago> dsmith: no, it uses kde 3.5.7
<dsmith> I burned a KDE 4 disk, nothing really new
<Admiral_Chicago> or working...
<shawnr> If you install tribe2 do not update some dependencies aren't in the repos yet
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu+1 is your friend
<shawnr> ATI driver (fglrx) 8.37. will delete xorg.conf when you run ati --config
<shawnr> later
<sjckk> hi :)
<hero> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hero> !camorama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hero> i don't suppose anyone uses camorama often?
<elknof3> hi everybody
<elknof3> who haves intel graphic card??
<Admiral_Chicago> i do
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you need
<Admiral_Chicago> err. what can I help you with
<elknof3> Admiral_Chicago: how much fps does your card gives u?
<Admiral_Chicago> thats much better phrasing
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, I've never checked
<elknof3> wiht glxgears??
<elknof3> whit*
<elknof3> sorry for my english... its not my native language
<Admiral_Chicago> 311.476 FPS
<Admiral_Chicago> your english is well
<Admiral_Chicago> s/well/good. my english isn't too good and i'm a native speaker
<elknof3> Admiral_Chicago: thanks... but ur computer is a laptop??
<Admiral_Chicago> no, it is a desktop
<elknof3> lol that happend
<Admiral_Chicago> eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> elknof3: you proably need the xserver-video-intel driver
<Admiral_Chicago> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<elknof3> Admiral_Chicago: mmm no its just that i have a dell notebook d620 latitude and it gives me 1300 fps
<elknof3> i think is a lot...
<RivaeAerya> how do i make it so that Katapult does web short cuts? (so you can search google etc etc)
<elknof3> Admiral_Chicago: how much memory is ur chipset??
<aznpridechinese> can anyone tell me what exactly is nvidia glx? or glx?
<Admiral_Chicago> elknof3: its an integrated chip
<Admiral_Chicago> you have a good amount of FPS
<elknof3> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<elknof3> 1400 fps
<pwilson> could someone help me with the process of uninstalling beryl core 0.3.0 and reverting to 0.2.0?
<pwilson> I've been told that only 0.2.0 works on my system.
<Admiral_Chicago> pwilson: #ubuntu-effects is for you
<pwilson> Thanks.
<linux_user400354> is it possible for people to get unlisted phone numbers?
<fignew> linux_user400354: This is a linux channel
<fignew> not a phone book channel...
<fignew> but to answer your question (assuming you're american), yes, it is.
<linux_user400354> fignew: yes i am, sorry just wondering. someone did it to me. how is that possible?
<fignew> costs $$$, not sure how.
<pwilson> More likely a mistake at the phone company, than someone activly doing it.
<pwilson> And, if you are using a cell phone, its always unlisted.
<pwilson> thank god.
<raheem> hi.. anyone knows the manual xconfiguration for LG StudioWorks 570CE ?
<raheem> can't get more than 800x600 resolutions in Kubuntu, while in Win i get 1024*768
<Gote> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Admiral_Chicago> raheem: you may need to do sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raheem> doesn't work with me.. tried. it.. seems it requires some manual entries
<pacman> anyone any good with mplayer?
<kraut> moin
<Lattyware> Hey all. Big problem, When I login, the screen flashes, then kicks me back to the login screen.
<Lattyware> dddfva nm
<Gote> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pharsalus> I have a problem with removing torrents from Ktorrent. Every time I open Ktorrent, I get a warning saying "Some data files of the torrent ... do you want to recreate them, etc" Then Ktorrent loads up, but I can't remove the torrent. Any ideas?
<hero> you can't right click on the torrent and say remove torrent and data?
<hero> or you could find out where you have the torrent files stored and just delete those.
<pharsalus> Right-clicking on it and selecting that crashes Ktorrent
<whippy> morning
<pharsalus> Ok guys, sorted it, thanks for help
<fritz> how can i unmount all my partitions
<fritz> and remount them again
<fritz> cause i'm using windows paralel to kubuntu feisty
<fritz> and now some of them don't work anymore
<fritz> any1 here?
<meuhlol> fritz
<meuhlol> maybe you can help me too :)
<meuhlol> fritz for unmount you have commands: mount and umount
<meuhlol> fritz: mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<meuhlol> Usage: umount [-hV] 
<meuhlol>        umount -a [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  [-t vfstypes]  [-O opts] 
<meuhlol>        umount [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  special | node...
<crocodile> how do I identify what drive and partition a directory is part of?
<crocodile> hd1,3 example
<meuhlol> directory or a drive?
<gnomefreak> crocodile: try looking in fstab
<crocodile> fstab -command not found. Is xffm4-fstab what I want?
<meuhlol> crocodile: go to /etc/ & open with text editor fstab
<crocodile> that helps thanks
<meuhlol> np
<fritz> ok, really need help here, my kubuntu is only seeing some partitions as folders and not recognizing any content, i've tryed remounting but it doesen't work...i think this was caused by the fact that i'm also running windows
<meuhlol> fritz try to see in official doc, there was an topic speakin' about acces to parts of windows from linux & vice versa
<fritz> well
<fritz> at least give some instructions as to how to reset the fstab
<fritz> cause i worked around with it
<fritz> and it may be the problem
<fritz> i'm shure it has a backup
<fritz> or somth
<se7en> anybody know if i can use rsync with samba?
<fritz> meuhlol
<meuhlol> fritz: i have related problems too lol, i installed windows to one of partition & lost my MBR
<moshea> hi all .... any idea why I can't find sun-java6 in the multiverse ?
<se7en> i want to use rsync to cp folders from windows to a linux box
<fritz> that's easy to fix
<fritz> :P
<fritz> meuhlol
<fritz> just download and a write a super grub cd
<meuhlol> moshea: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<meuhlol> fritz: what i was do but have Error 15 file not found
<fritz> meuhlol:ok, so don't you know how to replace the fstab with the back-up fstab?
<meuhlol> nop
<moshea> meuhlol: can't find the package
<jussi01> !fstab | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<moshea> meuhlol: i enabled the multiverse line in the sources.list but the package just doesn't show up
<dennis_> hi there, i have feisty fawn running since yesterday, but cannot get my optical mouse to work, anybody?
<jussi01> !java | moshea
<ubotu> moshea: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<moshea> jussi01: I've followed all those instructions ....
<se7en> where do i find the samba: folder?
<jussi01> moshea: have you don sudo apt-get update?
<mbjsscn2> samba folder is /etc/samba
<moshea> jussi01: ah, this is a source I hadn't tried yet : deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<jussi01> moshea: thats what you need!
<jussi01> oh, hang on
<jussi01> no, it should be in multivers
<jussi01> hmmm
<dennis_>  hi there, i have feisty fawn running since yesterday, but cannot get my optical mouse to work, anybody?
<fritz> jussi01: i screwd my fstab and i know there's a back-up
<fritz> just want to know how to replace the current one with the backup
<moshea> jussi01: well yeah, that's where the confusion comes from ... all the other websites have mentioned multiverse
<jussi01> fritz: so swap /etc/fstab with the back up
<se7en> rsync -r -n -t -v --progress smb://bigbubbleoffice/Back2Work/DiveShopBack/ /home/se7en/Backup BB/          exit with error ????????
<fritz> i don't know where it is
<jussi01> moshea: 1 sec
<moshea> jussi01: thx
<jussi01> fritz: kmenu - find files/folder -> search for fstab
<llutz> se7en: mount windows-share (smbmount) locally and backup then
<se7en> ok i will try
<moshea> jussi01: I think that those instructions are for IBM's JRE, I'd like to get Sun's
<jussi01> moshea: try doing it the gui way (kmenu -> system -> adept -> manage repositories -> multiverse)
<fritz> ok...no backup found...
<fritz> i deleted some partitions from fstab
<fritz> and tryied to run auto disk mounter
<fritz> ...thought that would work and they would be added again and work
<jussi01> fritz: did you make a backup?
<fritz> i made one a couple of days ago
<moshea> jussi01: interesting your should mention that because although I'm on 7.0.4, the Adept GUI doesn't show me those checkboxes but just shows the contents of the sources.list file
<fritz> but it doesen't show up on search
<jussi01> moshea: but are there not tabs there?
<fritz> isnt there a command that scans the machine for hd components and puts them back into fstab?
<moshea> nope, just some pseudo GUI editor of the sources.list file ...
<jussi01> fritz: where did you put the backup? its likely still in the same place...
<jussi01> moshea: now thats weird...
<fritz> dunno
<moshea> jussi01: by the way, I remember that page (been googling for a bit already) but it's not the URL you pasted earlier on
<moshea> jussi01: well, I upgraded from Edgy ... maybe that's a problem
<jussi01> moshea: you _should_ just be able to install sun-java6-jre from the repos
<moshea> jussi01: hence the mystery
<fritz> so isnt there a command for konsole to rewrite fstab
<fritz> ?
<moshea> jussi01: I must be doing something wrong ... but what
<moshea> jussi01: hey, I got to run, thanks for trying ... I'll come back when I have a bit more time
<moshea> jussi01: cheers
<jussi01> fritz: pop into #ubuntu - someone there might know, im sorry, I dont
<jussi01> moshea: yeah, no probs
<whippy> ;)
<jussi01> fritz: have you tried using the diskmounter script?
<whippy> @jussi?
<whippy> you got problems with mount?
<jussi01> whippy: fritz cant find his fstab back up
<whippy> uhhh
<fritz> yes
<whippy> @fritz how many partitions do you have?
<fritz> it doesen't work
<fritz> yeah...
<whippy> and do you have only one disk in?
<fritz> my
<fritz> my fstab isn't right
<fritz> jussi01 how do you use pastebin
<fritz> ?
<fritz> i went on the site
<fritz> and what then
<fritz> ?
<jussi01> past your stuff in and press paste?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<llutz> fritz: try "find /etc /home -name \*fstab* 2>/dev/null" maybe you'll find your backup
<fritz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29077/
<fritz> this is what i get from fdsick -l command
<jussi01> fritz: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fritz> yes
<fritz> it says
<fritz> when i run the script
<gnomefreak> !enter | fritz (that is what got you banned from #ubuntu if you stop you will be unbanned)
<ubotu> fritz (that is what got you banned from #ubuntu if you stop you will be unbanned): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<animimotus> hello
<jussi01> !hi | animimotus
<ubotu> animimotus: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fritz> well
<dennis_> when running amarok i get this error in several lines: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<animimotus> a $ ls ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf ---------> give me : ls: /home/animimotus/.gnupg/gpg.conf: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<animimotus> (no file found, sorry)
<fritz> i deleted my non-working partitions from fstab and now that auto script can't mount them because they're not in fstab
<fritz> cant i get a command that rewrites fstab?
<animimotus> I have installed gnupg-agent and pinentry-qt
<hx> hi
<animimotus> must I $ touch ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf   ?
<jussi01> !hi | hx
<ubotu> hx: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> animimotus: have you actually created a key?
<fritz> should i just uninstall kubuntu and install it again cause i would have been done with this problem if i had done that in the first place.....
<dennis_>  running amarok I get this error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169, anyone knows how to fix this?
<jussi01> patience dennis_ ;)
<hx> I've logged in ,but when i run command like 'kdesu ....", it returned 'Su returned with an error'
<llutz> fritz: paste your (broken) fstab too
<animimotus> jussi01: yes a : $ gpg --list-keys   list me my new key
<llutz> dennis_: delete all those wacom-related stuff in xorg.conf
<hx> :)
<animimotus> dennis_: or select all the lines and make a ctrl + d in kate for comment all at one
<fritz> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29078/
<animimotus> * once
<fritz> the only problem is that it;s missing some partitions i deleted from there
<fritz> the partitions names are hdb1, hdb5 and hda5
<llutz> fritz: then paste output of "sudo fdisk -l" also
<whippy> you also can try to mount your partition on mnt
<hx> no one can answer my question?
<whippy> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<whippy> or create sepreate folders for example
<fritz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29079/
<fritz> llutz
<whippy> and mount them there
<llutz> fritz: hda5= swap and has an entry in fstab, you don't have any /dev/hdb (2nd hdd) recognized
<whippy> which FS Type you used for your partitions ext2 / ext3? vfat?
<fritz> that because i deleted them :(
<whippy> yo deleted the partition information, perhaps?
<fritz> yes, from fstab
<llutz> fritz: according to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29079/  there is no 2nd harddisk in your system
<whippy> in fstab only mounts are recognized...
<fdoving> fritz: did you reboot? if not you might find some usefull things in /etc/mtab
<fritz> rebooted after...
<whippy> try to check you hardware,
<fritz> the original problem was that i had 3 partitions which appeared as blank folderds in konqueror and i thought if i'd delete them from fstab then mount them again they would work...
<whippy> if the hdd is plugged in correctly, and the cables are ok
<whippy> if your case is open...
<fritz> yea it is...it runns ok on windows
<whippy> yeah, but thats the first hdd,
<whippy> you talked about hdb
<whippy> hdb means second hdd
<fritz> i know
<fritz> both hd work fine in windows
<whippy> check in the bios if both are detected
<whippy> are they?
<whippy> ok,
<whippy> you use ubuntu?
<whippy> try to enter ->
<whippy> mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt
<whippy> and get into the directory /mnt and see if your files are there
<whippy> or get into the directory,
<fritz> mount: can't find /dev/hdb5/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<llutz> fritz: mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt    with a space befre /mnt
<llutz> before
<whippy> yip, right ;)
<fritz> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<whippy> i think, there is no hdb...?
<llutz> whippy: it isn't, else it would have been listed by fdisk -l
<whippy> please check if the second hard drive really works...
<whippy> i also thought... yeah
<whippy> cause it lists all partitions
<whippy> :/
<whippy> i think the harddisk isn't recognized...
<whippy> i don't think its recognized in mWin either... ?
<fritz> the 2 partitions still appear as folders in my storage media folders...:-/
<whippy> @iilutz, please check if the drive "hdb" your second HDD is really recognized
<whippy> or try to boot on a LiveCD, f.e. Ubuntu
<whippy> and check if they are recognized,
<whippy> if hdb isn't recognized by the livecd, i think you have a hardware problem... would be my opinion....
<whippy> ups i mean Fritz ;)
<whippy> or what do you mean iilutz ;)
<whippy> would be a fine idea, or do you have another ;) ;)
<whippy> soooo.... i gonna check out my second and third system now... have to work ;)
<fritz> will try 2 see
<fritz> if the windows os can see it...but what should i do if it works...as usual>
<altctrl> hi guys i need some help to acces a external hard drive that got xp on it, anyone here can help?
<altctrl> i just installed kubuntu and want to get my files from this hard drive
<danya_> hello
<danya_> guys I cant seem to remember if I installed a 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu version ... how can I find out what version I'm using ?
<altctrl> anyone? or at least point me to a site that has a step by step description?
<danya_> a description to what altctrl ?
<altctrl> how can i acces an external hard drive that has xp on it
<altctrl> so far i only found out that i need ntfs 3g
<whippy> @altctrl? ist it an usb device?
<whippy> or is it inside your case?
<altctrl> got that but even when i start konqueror as kdesu cant see the drive
<whippy> IDE vs usb
<altctrl> no i got a laptop and its usb
<whippy> are there more users or only root and you?
<altctrl> so far only me
<danya_> anyone plz ? .. I'm installing compiz fusion and I'm not sure which code to pick for i386 or 64amd .. I need to know
<altctrl> i am not exactly sure about this root situation in kubuntu
<whippy> try to change to the folder /media/disk
<whippy> or /media/disk-1
<whippy> or /media/usb
<altctrl> there is only media/ cdrom
<altctrl> cdrom0 to be exact
<altctrl> i might need to mount it?
<whippy> plug off the device... and plug it in,
<whippy> do you get an pop up pop box?
<altctrl> yes
<whippy> than klick on open
<altctrl> this does nothing
<whippy> you should also see the drives on your desktop
<altctrl> i do not htink i got permission to acces this as user
<altctrl> that's why i started konqeror as kdesu
<altctrl> but it di dnot help the hard drive is ntfs, xp
<pag> danya_, what does uname -m  return?
<altctrl> when i click on the pop up window it jsut dissapear and no new window comes up withte drives
<danya_> pag : come again ?
<pag> danya_, enter " uname -m " in konsole, and tell me what does it output
<altctrl> it shuld be pretty straightforward and everyday task but i cant find the answer
<zorglu_> q. i got feisty and the font in firefox are *ugly*, while the font for kde apps are very nice, where should i look to fix this ?
<pag> zorglu_, System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts
<zorglu_> pag: thanks lookin
<danya_> pag : x86_64
<aznpridechinese> i need help, for some ready everytime i boot up, the composite manager for beryl says crashes twice or something
<Ryaren> hi
<danya_> this means I have amd64 ?
<aznpridechinese> ready=reason*
<extus> Hello!
<pag> danya_, then I'm 90% sure, taht you're using amd64 -architecture
<danya_> pag : thank u :)
<pag> danya_, np :)
<aznpridechinese> pag can you help me?
<whippy> pag,
<whippy> what is with amd64 the trouble?
<whippy> ;)
<whippy> i never used it, i only wanted to know...
<gnomefreak> danya_: what does uname -a say?
<whippy> ahhh ok,
<pag> aznpridechinese, sorry, I haven't used beryl/compiz... you should ask in #ubuntu-effects they know better
<whippy> the code she should pick...
<Ryaren> Sby can see what is wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29080/plain/ (xorg.0.log) I want to see the screen on my TV too, but the Screen1 didn't start! How can I make that the screen1 starts too?
<whippy> i386 or amd64
<aznpridechinese> they don't talk in there
<pag> whippy, ie. Flasha doesn't work on amd64 (at least easily)
<pag> s/Flasha/Flash
<whippy> ohh... flash
<whippy> i see
<whippy> oke,
<whippy> you mean on linux?
<gnomefreak> pag: gnome 0.8.0 works great and im trying to get backported atm
<gnomefreak> not gnome gnash
<whippy> or it doesnt matter if its linux...
<gnomefreak> whippy: 3rd party apps dont make 64bit because windows never had 64bit support
<gnomefreak> some do most dont
<pag> gnomefreak, yeah, but afaik gnash is equal to flash7, while some site use Flash9 ?
<whippy> so there is no 64bit windows?
<aznpridechinese> god it's like talking to a brick wall in effects
<whippy> at the moment?
<gnomefreak> pag: it plays a huge portion of them i have only ran into 2 maybe 3 that it didnt play
<whippy> only server, or?
<pag> whippy, there is, but it's not widely used.. only in production machines, that don't need stuff like flash
<Ryaren> Sby can see what is wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29080/plain/ (xorg.0.log) I want to see the screen on my TV too, but the Screen1 didn't start! How can I make that the screen1 starts too?
<gnomefreak> whippy: vista == 1st 64bit windows support (to continue this lets move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<pag> gnomefreak, ok. I'll keep that in mind :)
<whippy> oke, good to know, that ... ;)
<gnomefreak> pag: we are working on why its not playing some (it plays some flash9 coded flash
<whippy> @gnome thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Xbehave> does anybody use a p2p client?
<Ryaren> ktorrent
<gnomefreak> azits fairly early in US/canada where most of the people that help out in -effects are
<gnomefreak> oh well he left :(
<Xbehave> i was trying for limewire istead of torrent
<mario> hi to all
<Ryaren> Why didn't start my additional Screen? Wht do you think? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29080/plain/
<gnomefreak> aznpridechinese: its fairly early in US/canada where most of the people that help out in -effects are
<gnomefreak> aznpridechinese: let me scroll for your issue and see what i think
<fanch76> je debute sur ubuntu
<pag> !fr | fanch76
<ubotu> fanch76: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<danya_> guys I have just installed compiz fusion .. But it doesnt seem to start :S
<danya_> when I enetred compiz --replace i get this Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<gnomefreak> danya_: its known to be broken
<danya_> and when I alt-f2 type compiz fusion nothing runs
<danya_> so no beryl no compiz now !?
<Xbehave> danya_: tried beryl
<danya_> I did
<danya_> it stopped working after running it for 1 day !
<Xbehave> do you have glx working?
<gnomefreak> danya_: beryl works compiz works (if you get older version but compiz-fusion is broken
<danya_> Xbehave : I dont know lol
<danya_> I've only been using Ubuntu for a couple of days and not familiar with these things
<Xbehave> danya_: try glxgears in a konsole
<gnomefreak> danya_: try glxinfo | grep direct
<Ryaren> Why didn't start my additional Screen? What do you think? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29080/plain/
<danya_>   extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<danya_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<gnomefreak> does it say yes? and what video card are you using with what 3d drivers
<gnomefreak> danya_: what guide did you follow to install it?
<danya_> hold on ill give u the link
<danya_> beryl or compiz fusion ?
<Ryaren> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<danya_> gnomefreak : this is my vcard I believe  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<danya_> I've installed beryl from this link http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Support_for_INTEL_cards
<danya_> and compiz fusion from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<gnomefreak> danya_: im gonna assume you have the intel 3d drivers installed and being used?
<danya_> gnomefreak : .. ummm ... are u talking about Nvidia and these things ?
<gnomefreak> danya_: if you dont have nvidia card you dont install nvidia drivers
<danya_> gnomefreak : I don't know if I have he intel drives installed and used
<gnomefreak> your card seems to be an intel from what you posted up a little bit. i suggest you follow a different link to install it
<danya_> beryl ?
<gnomefreak> danya_: yes
<gnomefreak> danya_: what version of ubuntu?
<danya_> 7.04
<gnomefreak> danya_: let me see if i can find a better tut for you.
<danya_> gnomefreak : thank u :)
<gnomefreak> danya_: what did glxinfo | grep direct output?
<danya_> that the GLX missing on display
<zorglu_> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<gnomefreak> danya_: it said that with glxgears and glxinfo?
<zorglu_> how can i know the ffmpeg provided in gusty ?
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: try asking in #ubuntu+1 :)
<danya_> yes
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: ok :)
<moshea> can someone please have a look at my sources.list file and tell me if there are any obvious mistakes ? http://pastebin.com/944272
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: i suggest you rethink that question as it doesnt really say what you are looking for
<gnomefreak> moshea: whata error?
<moshea> I upgraded from Edgy by doing a search-and-replace of Edgy to Feisty
<moshea> gnomefreak: for some bizarre reason,I can't get sun-java6 from any repositories in that list
<gnomefreak> moshea: and you have multiverse repo enabled or backport multiverse?
<moshea> gnomefreak: also, strangely, my Adept pckg Mgr seems to be an old version
<gnomefreak> moshea: you need to enable universe as well
<moshea> gnomefreak: well, I'd tend to say yes but I'm no expert, hence me posting my sources.list and asking for counsel
<moshea> oh !
<moshea> gnomefreak: great, I'll do that right away !
<frojnd> I have q. If I install linux where IP is static. And Is for every computer in LAN needed to be set and after I install this linux on that kind of connection and bring computer where is no router and no static IP. Can I just start pppoeconf and dsl connection will work?
<gnomefreak> moshea: you need to enable line 21 and 36 and 37. on lines 36 and 37 you need to add multiverse to the end universe multiverse is how the end should look
<gnomefreak> ok what was i doing
<gnomefreak> danya_: this is a good guide for beryl but you need the 3d drivers for intel first
<gnomefreak> danya_: im looking for them they should be in repos i just cant remember name
<danya_> gnomefreak : wheren can I get that from ?
<danya_> gnomefreak : thank u :) .. btw next time  somone asks me about my vcard what should I say ? instead of copying the output of lspci ?
<gnomefreak> danya_: that is fine
<moshea> gnomefreak: you're a star !
<Ryaren> WOW!
<gnomefreak> if i dont answer im sorry i have firefox-trunk building and its lagging me really bad
<Ryaren> I almost done to configure my TV-out but something wrong with my secondary screen... Pls take a look for a sec this log file! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29084/plain/
<whippy> ,.
<whippy> ,test
<whippy> .
<Ryaren> Secondary screen should be my TV but it is searching in CRT-1 (what is my Monitor)
<whippy> does some know a simple mail client for linux,
<whippy> which can be used from an usb stick?
<whippy> would be cool if i could thunderbird with me... or so...
<pag> whippy, I'm not sure, but there might be thunderbird-portable
<whippy> but not for linux, i think
<whippy> i know the portapps page...
<danya_> guys while I try installing flash player I get this error
<danya_>  Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<danya_>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<whippy> :/ but i'm searching for a linux version
<gnomefreak> danya_: install gnash
<danya_> I did
<gnomefreak> danya_: flash 64 doesnt exist
<pag> whippy, you can run it with Wine
<danya_> gnomefreak : I did install mozilla gnash but still it doesnt work .. :(
<Kaljis> Hello, can anybody help me log in to a broken Kubuntu installation from a livecd?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you know where drivers for intel video cards are?
<whippy> i dont like the have an emu for it...
<Kaljis> Or is it possible?
<whippy> i want to run fast
<whippy> plug it on, and start...
<whippy> thought also about a running ubuntu on stick or so,
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: in the repositories?
<gnomefreak> danya_: it wont play all feisty gnash isnt so good thats why im trying to get 0.8.0 backported. i have a build for it in feisty if you want to try that. i use it :)
<llutz> whippy: dsl on a stick
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont know much of anything about intel cards :(
<pag> Kaljis, it's possible with chroot
<whippy> do you have expierience with it?
<llutz> whippy: not really, used it once just for tests
<Kaljis> pag, can you explain in little more detail, I
<Kaljis> +'m quite novice
<danya_> gnomefreak : I would try anything just to make it work ..or I'll just simply go back to windows lol ..
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: im looking for a guide but nothing is coming up helpful :( i would have thought they were default in feisty but i guess that is wrong
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> danya_: go to the first link look at bottom ofpage
<whippy> @IIlutz i read a little bit about DSL,
<pag> Kaljis, before I begin: If it'll be easier for you to understand in Finnish, please join #kubuntu-fi
<gnomefreak> danya_: do not use the repos at this time
<whippy> but when i tried to put it on the stick i often failed... :/
<whippy> a dd iso would be fine,
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they should be installed by default.  they're all open source.  what's the problem?
<whippy> what could be put with dd if=/... of=/dev/sda
<danya_> gnomefreak : it took me to an index .. which one should I download ?
<Kaljis> pag, I'm comfortable in using English :)
<pag> Kaljis, ok.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the 3d is already in the intel drivers
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: danya_ isnt getting glxgears to run its missing glx
<Kaljis> I think I need to downgrade the kernel, since the new kernel has a harddrive related bug which prevents it booting (I get a TTY error)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: danya_ got libgl1-mesa-glx installed?
<frojnd> I have q. If I install linux where IP is static. And Is for every computer in LAN needed to be set and after I install this linux on that kind of connection and bring computer where is no router and no static IP. Can I just start pppoeconf and dsl connection will work?
<pag> Kaljis, first you should mount your / -partition: open konsole, and type: mkdir /kubuntu && mount /dev/sdXY /kubuntu
<danya_> Hobbsee : how to check ?
<gnomefreak> danya_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/ install mozilla-plugin-gnash and whatever else the error gives you when installing i think its libgnash but dont remember
<Kaljis> Nice surprise, I just downloaded the updates and it doesn't boot anymore
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont know :(
<Hobbsee> danya_: apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx
<pag> Kaljis, sudo in front of mkdir too
<Hobbsee> and look at the installed line
<gnomefreak> i have to walk away for a little while im lagging way too bad atm ill be back when build is done
<danya_> Hobbsee :
<danya_> libgl1-mesa-glx:
<danya_>   Installed: 6.5.2-3ubuntu7
<danya_>   Candidate: 6.5.2-3ubuntu7
<danya_>   Version table:
<danya_>  *** 6.5.2-3ubuntu7 0
<danya_>         500 http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<danya_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> but right.  so it is
<danya_> Hobbsee : so what seems to be the problem !?
<Hobbsee> danya_: is libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<danya_> Hobbsee : yes
<danya_> Hobbsee : Beryl was working just fine for 2 days and then It just stopped working for me :(
<whippy> does some one use kopete?
<pag> Kaljis, after you've mounted you should command: sudo chroot /kubuntu   after which you should me logged on your broken installation with root priveledges
<Hobbsee> danya_: right.
<Hobbsee> danya_: ask in #beryl then?
<whippy> where are the settings of kopete stored? in /home ?
<whippy> or elsewhere?
<danya_> Hobbsee : thank u :)
<pag> whippy, ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ?
<whippy> oke,
<whippy> if i backup the full home structe,
<Hobbsee> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config/kopete*
<whippy> and put it back on a machine?
<whippy> with a new installation,
<whippy> configure kopete,
<Kaljis> pag, ok, I'll try, thanks
<whippy> and playback the files of /hom
<whippy> i do not loose my history ;)
<whippy> ? is this right?
<whippy> or too simple to believe? ;)
<pag> whippy, if I did understand you right, then yes.
<whippy> cool ;)
<whippy> so the same happens with mail clients stuff thunderbird... and so on...
<pag> whippy, if you backup your whole /home/Username then all user settings will be saved
<whippy> yes,
<whippy> and on the new system,
<whippy> i only have to add the same users,
<whippy> and playback home
<whippy> if its that, its really cool ;)
<pag> whippy, yes. user has to have the same username and UID
<whippy> the UID, could check me out troubles, or?
<whippy> i do know nothing about UID, only thats a number
<whippy> like GID
<whippy> perhabs its better i cp the userfile and groupfile also?
<pag> whippy, if your current user is the first and only user on system, and you will not change anything related to UID in installation, then you'll be totally fine :)
<whippy> yeah, but i thinking a little bit in interest...
<whippy> whats about three users?
<whippy> if i add the in the same sequence, its ok,
<whippy> but if not, the numbers are diffrent...
<whippy> so i have to backup the shadow files?
<pag> whippy, it should be... you should just remember the settings and groups they're in
<whippy>  so i backup /etc/shadow and /etc/group .... can i replace them? no, not really or?
<whippy> they are security files...
<whippy> are they protected by the kernel?
<pag> whippy, I'm not sure about those.
<whippy> in which file is the uid?
<whippy> gid is in /etc/group
<Ryaren> pls help me! I can't install the newest nvidia driver! Always the same error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29088/plain/
<Ryaren> However I installed nvidia-glx-kernel
<Ryaren> kernel module
<pag> whippy, you can see users UID via kcontrol. I have no idea, in which file they are stored
<whippy> okay, thanks pag ;)
<whippy> gonna try this next time
<whippy> going to try, ;)
<Ryaren> Each nvidia driver has separated nvidia-kernel-source?
<koji> whippy, uids are stored in /etc/passwd and gids in /etc/groups passwords are in /etc/shadow
<Ryaren> for example the newest 9639 driver has an own kernel module???
<koji> ryaren, your message sounds like you are missing the libc development packages
<Ryaren> yepp
<Ryaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29088/plain/
<Ryaren> this is the error message
<Ryaren> so the kernel-source is okay?
<Ryaren> ohhhh what does it mean?
<Ryaren> This package builds the NVIDIA XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary kernel module needed by nvidia-glx. This package is not needed on an Ubuntu system because a pre-compiled kernel module is supplied by the linux-restricted-modules packages.
<koji> Right if you use the procompiled you don't need to install the one from nvidia.
<Ryaren> I have to remove nvidia-kernel-source packages and then install the linux-restricted-modules?
<koji> Unless you need the latest version
<Ryaren> I need the newest version
<whippy>  @koji ;) thanks
<koji> if you just need nvidia kernel module. instaling nvidia-glx and retricted modules should be enough.
<koji> that is what I have installed.
<Ryaren> but the linux-restricted-modules was installed by default, wasn't it?
<koji> should be, an aptitude search restricted should tell you
<Ryaren> yea it installed
<koji> ifor the newest driver. To compile the nvidia driver you will need to install the basic build system with aptitude install build-essential,
<Ryaren> so if i remove nvidia-kernel-source I can install the nvidia driver?
<koji> if you are already using it, it will be safer to check if you can compile before removing it, you can leave this for a later stage
<Ryaren> okay
<Ryaren> I installed build-essential package
<koji> if I am not wrong build essential will install all the compilers and libraries needed for a basic compile.
<Ryaren> i only use apt-get install build-essential
<Ryaren> Yes it installed 5 components
<koji> that is ok, I prefer aptitude, but it does the same job
<Ryaren> okay now I turn off the X and try to install the nvidia driver
<koji> Ryaren, this link in ubuntuforums can help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a49c10766eda78456193c2bfa3fdca79&t=495464
<tripppy> i broke my login manager booter? instead of gdm login i just get shell. how do i fix?
<tripppy> i was playing around with kdm
<pag> tripppy, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Ryaren> something was wrong but it is successfully completed
<Ryaren> pag: how can i check my nvidia drvier's version number?
* tripppy bows to pag
<pag> Ryaren, open nvidia-settings
<whippy> is there a client like kopete,
<whippy> which has more options?
<Ryaren> it is okay
<whippy> like miranda?
<Ryaren> so I'm using the newest nvidia driver but on my TV nothin happens :(
<whippy> i like miranda, cause it has a lot of plugintools for special purposes ;)
<_4strO> whippy: pidgin perhaps
<Ryaren> always the same error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29093/plain/
<Ryaren> why can't see my TV ???
<whippy> @<_4str... looks like mira
<whippy> could it be
<whippy> ?
<_4strO> dont know miranda
<whippy> it has plugins ;)
<whippy> look
<whippy> www.miranda.com
<_4strO> yes i'm on it
<_4strO> whippy: sudo apt-get install gaim and you will see ;)
<whippy> sry,
<whippy> http://miranda-im.com/
<whippy> i tried gaim...
<whippy> but i miss some plugins...
<whippy> for example in miranda there is a plugin,
<whippy> you can see who read your away message,
<whippy> or specify auto response for persons....
<whippy> see invisible people, and so on...
<koji> Ryaren, I never succeeded to enable the TVOut in my laptop.
<_4strO> whippy: you can add more plugin with gaim
<whippy> i want to have more control on my IM
<koji> but there is a howto here http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/05/29/2147241
<koji> maybe it helps
<whippy> @<_str0
<whippy> what would you preefer pidgin or gaim?
<_4strO> whippy: so write tour own or pay someone to write it :p
<_4strO> whippy: pidgin
<pag> !pidgin | whippy
<ubotu> whippy: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Ryaren> koji: Did u try with nvtv tool?? It works for me but I can't set different resoultion to my TV and Monitor and that's because it is useless for me..
<_4strO> pag: you can have it on getdeb.org
<_4strO> for feisty
<whippy> k,
<pag> whippy, If you really need miranda you could see, if it works in Wine
<ubuntu_> 
<Ryaren> So the linux see my TV because nvtv works..
<pag> _4strO, I asked for that factoid just to show, that Pidgin is in fakt just newer Gaim.
<koji> Ryaren: no it was time ago and I gave up.
<_4strO> pag: you're right
<manu_> hi
<sabycar> hello
<manu_> someone knows how to include fonts in openoffice imprss?
<manu_> i googled a lot but i only found the way for M$ powerpoint
<manu_> :(
<manu_> isnt it possible?
<_4strO> manu_: you have to intergrate them in the system i think
<_4strO> not especially in ooo
<manu_> _4strO: hm bad, :( my machine for presentation is windoze without this font
<_4strO> manu_: you want the font in windows ?
<nosrednaekim> manu_: ask in the open office channel.
<manu_> nosrednaekim: where is it?
<nosrednaekim> heh... good question
<manu_> :D
<manu_> nosrednaekim: in german channel they meant ooo hasnt this option
<manu_> but thx you anyway
<harmental> hey guys...
<nosrednaekim> hello
<harmental> how can play a bin/cue file without burning it?
<_4strO> harmental: mplayer
<harmental> _4strO: thx! let me try
<_4strO> if it's a movie :p
<harmental> that is correct!
<_4strO> :)
<harmental> thx! that worked like a charm!
<binks_> im trying to mount my fedora drive but i get error >>  The system reported: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<nosrednaekim> binks_: do you have LVM set up?
<nosrednaekim> like, were you using it in fedora?
<binks_> errr what lost me my fed drive was mythdora so it may be setup
<binks_> all i want to do is copy some files across then im gonna wipe the drive
<binks_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<frojnd> I wanna to boot from usb so I will be able to install dsl from USB. But there is a problem I don't know where in BIOS is first boot device USB. (even though I have usb ports and they work on ubuntu..) there are foolowiing options to set under advanced features in BIOS: cdrom, HDD1, HDD2, HDD3, zip100, lan, foppy, ls120 and hdd0. BUT NO USB :S what can I do??
<tripppy> i just deleted a bunch of iso files off a full partition. they didnt go into trash and the partition was still full
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: your MB does not support external device booting.
<nosrednaekim> tripppy: did you use "rm"?
<tripppy> nosrednaekim, no just right click, delete
<nosrednaekim> then look in ~/.local/share/Trash
<vzduch> frojnd: may be dynamic.. perhaps the option is only there when a USB device is plugged in
<tripppy> nosrednaekim, nothing in there
<binks_> nosrednaekim: is there a way to read off a lvm drive without actually converting my system
<frojnd> vzduch, nach, I was searching for USB while it was in MB
<nosrednaekim> binks_: I have no experience with lvm
<nosrednaekim> tripppy: hmm , search for those files that you deleted
<vzduch> frojnd: then, as nosrednaekim said, your MB doesn't support booting from external devices
<tripppy> i did. nothing....
<nosrednaekim> run "sync"
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> im trying to install divx player
<kubuntu> but i cant get it t install
<kubuntu> how to i run install.sh file
<kubuntu> do*
<vzduch> kubuntu: why would you want that?
<Vantskruv> sudo sh install.sh
<kubuntu> to play divx video
<kubuntu> online
<vzduch> install DivX codec & play w/ MPlayer
<kubuntu> im try to play dvix video online
<kubuntu> ] but asking me to install divx
<vzduch> !codecs | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kubuntu> cp: cannot stat `/tmp/.divx/include/*.h': No such file or directory
<kubuntu> geting that message
<kubuntu> Archive:  contents.dat
<kubuntu>    creating: /tmp/.divx/include/
<kubuntu>    creating: /tmp/.divx/include/common/
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/common/DivXPortable.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/common/FourCC.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/common/FourCCs.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/common/FormatInfo.h
<kubuntu>    creating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/Settings.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/EncoderCallback.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/FrameResult.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/FrameOutput.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/EncoderInterface.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/FrameInput.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/FeedbackInterface.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/Cli.h
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/encoder/DivXException.h
<kubuntu>    creating: /tmp/.divx/include/decoder/
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/include/decoder/LibQDec.h
<kubuntu>    creating: /tmp/.divx/lib/
<kubuntu>   inflating: /tmp/.divx/lib/libdivx.so
<kubuntu> cp: cannot stat `/tmp/.divx/include/*.h': No such file or directory
<kubuntu> its cming up with that
<NightBird> gah
* NightBird points to the topic "Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org"
<kubuntu> any1 plzz
<kubuntu> im neww to kubuntu
<NightBird> did you see the link on the restricted formats (and how to install them?)
<kubuntu> which link
<kubuntu> u mean readme
<Vantskruv> Hello! I've a problem with the subtitles positioning on the Xine-engine with the newest ATI-drivers. I don't know if I should put this question here but oh well...
<NightBird> !codec | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vantskruv> With the 8.34.8 everything is working well, but with the newest drivers the text is placed on the video-surface on my TV.
<Vantskruv> But I want the subtitles to placed on the black frame. Though it works well on my computer-screen, but not the TV.
<NightBird> kubuntu: also, it's considered polite to not use internet short hand when requesting help
<yeniklasor> Hi. I almost configured all my devices. But I couldn't set my "BT878 Tv Capture" card. I can't scan channels. Could you help me please?
<NightBird> Vantskruv: well..... I don't know what to say.... sounds like the driver update messed up your settings..
<NightBird> yeniklasor: is there a linux driver for the card?
<yeniklasor> yes there is
<NightBird> Vantskruv: have you checked around in the ati config program to see if there is something that looks relavent in there?
<NightBird> yeniklasor: ok, have you asked in the support channel for the driver?
<Vantskruv> Actually I haven't, I'm using the 8.34.8 problem right now at this time...
<yeniklasor> NightBird : Kubuntu is showing card and card is working. But how can I scan channels?
<yeniklasor> Now there is only blank screen
<NightBird> yeniklasor: oh... dunno, I haven't worked very much with kubuntu and tv cards yet....
<Vantskruv> I mean I'm using the 8.34.8 drivers at this time :|
<NightBird> Vantskruv: ok.... so an older version?
<Vantskruv> NightBird: Yes, the older ones works. With the new ones the subtitles is on the black frame on my computer screen, but on the tv-screen they are on the video-surface.
<NightBird> ah, and you want it on the black frame instead?
<NetersLandreau> i'm having trouble with konqueror not making a connection to the network.. firefox, opera, etc work fine.. any clue?
<Vantskruv> Yes, which works on the older drivers.
<moshea> hi,me again ... I ran out of disk space trying to install sun-java6* ... now I'd like to remove that package altogether (clean some old useless packages up) and re-install .... problem -> even with --force-yes, apt-get refuses to remove the package ... what now ?
<NightBird> um.... yeah, best suggestion I have would be to look in the ati config of the new version... no idea if it's a new option to configure, or if it's a bug that poped up in the ati drivers...
<NightBird> you might want to take a chance with some of the unofficial ati help resources
<NightBird> they could probably give you a better answer
<Vantskruv> Ok, is this a know bug or so. If not where can I report (maybe it is a bug in Xine-drivers as well).
<fanch76> ubuntu fr please dial
<NightBird> Vantskruv: try asking in #ati
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i want to list all files ending with .chm
<hasan> find . -regex *.chm  -print
<hasan> what is wrong with that ?
<Vantskruv> Ok, thanks NightBird. I'll check it out and hoping for a solution.
<fanch76> je connais catia v5r16 exist 'il sur ubuntu
<hasan> hasan@TrueFX:~/documents/Perl$ find . -regex *.chm  -print
<hasan> find: paths must precede expression
<hasan> Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<NightBird> !kubuntu-fr | fanch76
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> bah
<NightBird> bot, why aren't you helping..
<NightBird> hasan: does ls *.chm not do what you want?
<hasan> how can i find all files ending with chm in a directroYy?
<vzduch> !fr | fanch76
<ubotu> fanch76: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fanch76> lien kubuntu-fr please
<hasan> nope
<vzduch> NightBird: see :>
<hasan> i need to use find
<NightBird> !fr | fanch76
<hasan> i need to use more complicated regex that's why
<vzduch> fanch76: <mode="spoonfeed"> /join #kubuntu-fr </mode>
<llutz> hasan: find /dir -name \*chm -print
<NightBird> hasan: have you tried ./ ?
<NightBird> or forllow llutz's instruction as he's more likely to be correct
<llutz> hasan: in bash you have to escape the "*"
<shadowhywind> is there a way to get two layers of icons in the sys tray? instead of just one row down the middle?
<hasan> hasan@TrueFX:~/documents/Perl$ find ./ -regex *.chm  -print
<hasan> find: paths must precede expression
<hasan> Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<llutz> hasan: find ./ -regex \*.chm  -print
<llutz> hasan: or: find ./ -regex  '.*chm'  -print
<_and> hi guys
<_and> I was trying to install latest Kubuntu 7.04 on 3 different machines with no success...
<_and> the problem is that in LiveCD mode it doesn't see neigher of my hard drives
<_and> so when I am trying to install it installer doesn't see drives either
<_and> "fdisk -l" doesn't show anything
<_and> and /mnt is empty
<_and> but when I am trying to create something (mount) it says that I don't have rights to do that
<NiceGuyUK> Is there a meta-package I can install so that I can build GTK apps from source wihtout having a ton of GNOME stuff?
<_and> I haven't found any solution on official kubuntu/ubuntu forums to I came here
<_and> ... so I came here
<bahus> Hellow =)
<^peter^> _and are you using sudo before the mount command?
<BluesKaj> _and, your drives wouldn't scsi , by any chance ?
<whippy> what is the sudo command for?
<whippy> to execute something with su rights?
* NiceGuyUK found his own answer - libgtk2.0-dev was what was needed
<jhutchins> !sudo | whippy
<ubotu> whippy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sweettooth> does anyone know how to connect to xp (logon to computer remotely instead of shared folders) from kubuntu?
<jhutchins> I know you've been around for that before.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | whippy
<ubotu> whippy: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<whippy> its more secure to use sudo as to log in as su?
<jhutchins> Yes.
<whippy> oke ;)
<jhutchins> su by itself is a bad idea.
<_and> I don't use SUDO.... and yes, on one machine I have scsi, but on another one ide
<whippy> i havent tried the mythtv stuff yet, but i have tu ;)
<whippy> to i mean
<jhutchins> Almost always su -, but sudo is better with a *buntu system.
<_and> BluesKaj: I don't run SUDO.... and yes, on one machine I have scsi, but on another one ide
<whippy> whats the difference beetween "su" and "su -"
<_and> BluesKaj: and I don't even run MOUNT because I can't create anything in /mnt... it says I don't have rights to do that
<HayaBusa> good morning , what is the command to start and stop MYSQL ??
<jhutchins> su - gives you the full root environment instead of just identity/permissions, which means everything ends up in the right place.
<whippy> @haya mysql stop
<jhutchins> _and: That's because you're too smart to use sudo.
<whippy> service mysql stop
<HayaBusa> Using consol. whats the path to mysql so i can start it
<HayaBusa> i kinda forgot .. :|
<llutz> HayaBusa: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<whippy> with "su -" you have more rights than with "su" ?
<HayaBusa> thanks
<sweettooth> hi, does anyone know how to remote desktop to xp from kubuntu?
<llutz> whippy: no, "su -" is login and reads roots environment
<whippy> what does this mean? reads root environments?
<_and> jhutchins: That's because I don't have any idea what is that SUDO for.... I've never used in any other linux distro, because you can always loogin as root
<llutz> whippy: if you use "su" to change user, you'll use your users-environment (pathes, alias etc.), with "su -" you use roots env
<whippy> @ _and i thought the same
<whippy> you enter "su"
<jhutchins> !sudo | _and Consider reading this
<ubotu> _and Consider reading this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<whippy> @IIlutz
<whippy> thats a little bit strange cause when i use "su"
<whippy> and log in,
<whippy> and make "cd tilde
<^peter^> and_ so running as root you cannot run mount?
<HayaBusa> i installed phpmyadmin.. as well as mysql , why i can not use my root / pass to gain access to phpmyadmin. i keep getting access denied :|
<whippy> i get to /root
<whippy> this means for me, with "su" i also have the root environment?
<jhutchins> whippy: Try it with the dash.
<jhutchins> whippy: No.
<llutz> whippy: sure, you are root then. but e.g your PATH still is the PATH of your user (if it differs)
<whippy> dash?
<whippy> i only use bash?
<jhutchins> whippy: You do not have root's path or other environment variables.
<whippy> i know there are more shells...
<jhutchins> whippy: Actually, you use dash if you are in a console on *buntu.
<jhutchins> whippy: ...unless you've reconfigured the system.
<whippy> in ubuntu it isnt the bash? its called dash? cause its another console?
<whippy> no i haven't reconfigured,
<whippy> i use kubuntu...
<whippy> not gnome...
<jhutchins> Yeah, I know this information isn't really obviously available, but so it goes.
<whippy> desktop
<jhutchins> whippy: Generally you don't find out it's dash until a bash script screws up.
<whippy> and whats the fine diffrence between bash and dash?
<_and> Ok.... "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda" "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda" work fine.... now I can see something in /mnt... but when I am trying to open it it says the same thing : "you don't have enough permissions to read /mnt/sda"
<llutz> whippy: dash is PSOIX conform
<whippy> i realized, that vi does not exist...
<llutz> POSIX sry
<jhutchins> _and: Right, you've mounted it as root, The Powers That Be believe you should only access it as root.
<whippy> i had to use "editor"
<jhutchins> !floppy | _and
<ubotu> _and: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jhutchins> _and: Same info applies to all devices.
<_and> jhutchins: But I can't login as root....
<whippy> @jhutchings is there a kind of command to make a usb bootable.
<jhutchins> _and: Right.
<whippy> like on win sys a:
<jhutchins> whippy: Depends on your bios, bootable USB's are easy (but I don't have the details handy).
<whippy> its ok
<jhutchins> _and: If you read the thing about floppies it says how to set up a device so it's readable by all.
<_and> jhutchins: is it correct that I should write something like "/dev/sda /media/sda  auto rw,users,noauto,fmask=111,dmask=000  0   0" then... because in /etc/fstab there is nothing like /dev/blablabla that I can replace as it's explained in there
<_and> jhutchins: I only have two lines in fstab: something about unionfs and tmpfs
<Schuenemann> hey, can anyone help me playing mids?
<_and> ubotu: thanx, now it's sort of mounted... but I can't open it (have no rights)
<_and> ubotu: thanx, now it's sort of mounted... but I can't open it (have no rights)
<angasule> why is .xinitrc not run when I start a session? what does kubuntu use instead?
<_and> jhutchins: even more, it's not just that it doesn't see scsi and ide. It doesn't see an extarnal USB drives either.
<_and> and does anybody knows HOW TO LOGIN as ROOT in kubuntu (in LiveCD mode I mean)?
<angasule> _and: use "sudo su" to get a root shell
<BluesKaj> sudo su in the terminal
<angasule> _and: in kubuntu the root account has no password set, so you can't log in directly, you have to use sudo
<_and> angasule : I don't need root shell.... I need installer to see my drives
<jimbob_> can anyone help me with a cursor problem please ?
<_and> in root shell I can see it and access it, that's ok
<_and> but how can I run installer under root then?
<angasule> _and: I don't quite follow you, when you try to install you can't see the hard drive?
<grul> hey, is there a way i can remove all files in one directory that exists in another?
<NightBird> yes...
<NightBird> and if you mean automatically, then probably so, but I wouldn't know how
<grul> i mean with a command
<grul> like check for duplicates and remove all duplicates
<_and> angasule: ok... it seems thare more than one problem. First, when I launch it in LiveCD mode and open "System Menu->Storage Media" I see nothing
<grul> well, the livecd runs on a ROM disk, so it's not that strange
<_and> angasule: When I go to /mnt - I see nothing.... nigher of my scsi, ide nor USB drives
<angasule> _and: in LiveCD mode it doesn't use your hard drive, to avoid any problems
<NightBird> hm...
<angasule> _and: so far, what you are describing is *correct* behaviour
<danya_> hello
<angasule> danya_: howdy
<danya_> guys I have a problem with Beryl
<danya_> if anyone can help me :)
<Schuenemann> How can I play MID files?
<angasule> _and: why do you want to use the hard drive from the LiveCD?
* NightBird heads off to church
<angasule> !MIDI | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<_and> angasule: how is that correct? The fact that I don't see neigher of my drives is correct?
<Schuenemann> angasule, that wiki is outdated
<angasule> Schuenemann: bummer, then, with my limited experience, I'd say you should install timidity
<Schuenemann> that part is ok, but the part that tell to install other samples is outdated
<_and> angasule: I don't actually need it, but Installer doesn't see it either... that's the problem
<danya_> I've installed beryl and only used it for 2 days and then ! it stopped woking ! .. s oI installed compiz-fusion .. and it doesnt run ..
<angasule> _and: yes, the LiveCD is just to see if things work, and then you can install with the 'install' icon in the desktop
<angasule> _and: oh, you try to install and it can't find a hard drive? that's a problem yes :/
<angasule> danya_: did you uninstall beryl before installing compiz-fusion?
<danya_> I did autoremove beryl
<danya_> but I can still see the icon of beryl on the desktop
<angasule> anyway, compiz-fusion is alpha software
<seezer> hi there. is anyone using gutsy with fglrx xorg driver here?
<danya_> angasule: ok do u know how can I fix beryl ?
<angasule> danya_: you should ask in #compiz , I guess
<angasule> danya_: not really
<danya_> thank u .. :)
<angasule> np
<seezer> kaffeine(-xine) crashes on any media while it works fine with the vesa xorg-driver.
<angasule> so can anyone tell me why .xinitrc is ignored?
<angasule> seezer: what driver are you /currently/ using?
<seezer> fglrx
<angasule> ah, I don't deal with ATI
<seezer> lucky one ;)
<alie> hallo
<julien> Good afternoon
<julien> (re)
<julien> Please, I did something dramatic. I was developping a web site in php with Quanta. The directory was /home/user/docs. And there was a temp/ folder in docs. I used to delete tmp files using rm -rf * in temp. And today, I forgot I was in docs and deleted all my web site :(
<jhutchins> angasule: It's not - if you run straight X.
<julien> I tried recover but it found nothing
<angasule> jhutchins: so for kde what should I use? scripts dumped in .kde/Autostart ? any other place?
<jhutchins> julien: No, you won't.  ext3 zeros out the table when you delete stuff.
<jhutchins> angasule: Yeah, try that.
<angasule> ok, thanks, bye
<julien> jhutchins: does it mean that I won't be able to undo my rm command ?
<jhutchins> julien: Yes, that's what it means.
<julien> oooow :(
<julien> And if I plug my hard drive in a Windows computer and try something like Norton Utiliies ?
<seezer> julien: this really depends on the filesystem. not on the tools.
<julien> I don't know what is my file system, I use Feisty Fawn
<Ryaren> I configured my TV-out by the xorg.conf file but I always got the same error message: (EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.
<moshea> hi again, I ran out of disk space while installing a large package, I'd like to roll back and remove some unused packages but the broken package is stopping me from doing that ... what can I do ? I've tried numerous things with apt-get but with no success
<Ryaren> It seems it can't identify my tv-out interface...
<pag> moshea, you could try " sudo apt-get clean "  it'll remove installation packages - that usually frees up ~100MB of space
<hx> hi,all! who can tell me what's best blog writer under ubuntu?
<moshea> pag: I think I've done that but I'll try again
<pag> hx, a blog writer? what it should do?
<julien> This is an ext3 partition
<wolferine> hx write one yourself using php :)
<Schuenemann> php sucks
<hx> you can write blogs and post save and post them  to you  blog website
<hx> write an online one?:)
<pag> hx, umm.. as far as I know every decent blogging site provides an online interface for things like that. I might be wrong though, never used any of those myself,
<Ryaren> so sby can help me?
<Ryaren> do u thin if I change my driver to 97xx it will work?
<hx> to pag: you can save your posts offline and post them to many blogging site at the same time, there are some dif from online blog editor ,:)
<jhutchins> julien: Deleted is deleted on ext3.
<julien> I'm trying grep...
<jhutchins> julien: The system writes zeros over the file table.
<jhutchins> julien: Really, they're gone.
<wimpies> My bluetooth does not want to startup.  I get a box stating sdpd is not running.  I cannot even find the sdpd program.  What package should I install ?
<pag> hx, for kde there's only kicker-kblogger, but for GTK there seem to be more, ie. blogtk and gnome-blog
<julien> Rrr I spent an entiere week to code this website
<jhutchins> julien: Backups.
<jhutchins> I made a mistake in a find ... exec command that deleted about 30 websites on a client's server once.  Fortunately he had backups.
<moshea> is it possible with a kubuntu setup to completely remove the GNOME desktop manager ?
<julien> I'm bored, one week wasted. I don't want to restart from zero. I'll install a phpnuke :(
<moshea> I think I tried once and it destroyed my whole setup
<pag> moshea, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde <- here are the instructions on removing Gnome. Use at your own risk.
<pag> moshea, those *should* work, but I'm not 100% sure as I never tried those myself
<jhutchins> moshea: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_ubuntu-desktop
<matthew_> is there a way in k3b to copy 30GB worth of files in dvd size incriminates with out compressing them
<matthew_> kind of an auto organize and burn function
<jhutchins> matthew_: You'd think one of the backup programs might do that.
<jhutchins> matthew_: Let us know if you find out.
<BluesKaj> matthew_, the only way i can visualize it , is to dragndrop the individual folders while keeping track of them and watching the filesizebar grow to dvd size
<matthew_> I have done that before was hoping there was a shortcut
<BluesKaj> matthew_,, there may be an app out there that looks at file/folder sizes and organizes them for dvd data burning but i haven't heard of one , yet
<ubuntu_> hi all, i have an easy question about partitioning in ubuntu install, anyone helping? thnx!
<ubuntu_> well here it is: i already partitioned and formatted my hd before booting the install cd, but ubuntu doesn't let me choose those partitions in the automated installation
<ubuntu_> is there any manual way to do that?
<Blissex> ubuntu_: have they got the right type? The manual way should ''just work''.
<ubuntu_> yeah, one vfat in case i want to install windows in the future, one swap and one ext3
<varaonaid> hi, i finally installed kubuntu after trying numerous other distros and i love it!
<ubuntu_> btw, i had to partition with cfdisk because partitioning from the install menu didn't work
<ubuntu_> i chose to create a 400G partition and i got a 40G partition instead, dunno why
<varaonaid> i have a couple of quick questions... how do i get the power manager daemon to not run at startup?  i installed kpowersave and prefer it but don't want both running
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , don't use the auto partitoner, you've already done that , use the guided install
<ubuntu_> ok i'll  try that right now
<jhutchins_lt> ubuntu_: The alternate install CD is more flexible about that.
<ubuntu_> yeah jhutchins_lt maybe that's better for me, i've used debian for years and i'm not used to the "windows" way of installing
<ubuntu_> i prefer to have more control over the installation
<Sanne> ubuntu_: I always partitioned first and used the alternate CD to install, I can recommend it also.
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: it seems guided install will automatically format my hd
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, it's the way we convert windows users to kubuntu ...they expect a gui driven interface
<ubuntu_> i see... i think i'm getting the alternate cd, better for me...
<BluesKaj> dunno I used the regular live cd to install and just chose the ext partition without a prob without any formatting
<BluesKaj> I had partitoned and formatted to ext previously of course , dunno why it doesn't recognize the formatted ext partition
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: my partitioning is already done but when i edit the root partition to change the mount point to / it says the partition is bigger than it's volume
<varaonaid> is kubuntu setup to run dual core processors seperately?  i've noticed that mine seem to run together all the time
<ubuntu_> it recognizes the partition as ext3 with mount point /media/sda1, so i have to change the mount point to /, and there is the problem
<ubuntu_> my hd is 500GB, guess that's not a problem right?
<Ryaren> Somebody use TV-out on its computer?
<Ryaren> to watch movie, playing with games etc..
<Sanne> varaonaid: I think it depends on the application. When I run glxgears, for example, only one of my processors shows heavy load. The system swaps then the cpu from time to time.
<varaonaid> Sanne: so as far as you know, it should be setup to manage them seperately out of the box?
<Sanne> varaonaid: I guess so, I think the kernel manages that. My processor is an AMD 64 X2 3800+, btw
<varaonaid> ok, mine is an intel dual core...
<varaonaid> Sanne: thanks!
<Sanne> varaonaid: you're welcome :)
<varaonaid> :)
<Blissex> varaonaid: different programs can use different CPUs, only a few programs can use both.
<Blissex> varaonaid: especially with GUIs there are lots of processes running, so both CPUs get used even if there are few programs that can use both at the same time.
<varaonaid> Blissex: ok, i didn't realize that... i was just going by the info on the power manager in the task bar (which i'm trying to figure out how to remove)
<varaonaid> thanks for the information!
<varaonaid> that helps
<msetim> Hi friends
<Ryaren> Somebody use TV-out on your computer to watch movie playing games etc?
<penguin42> does anyone else here use nspluginwrapper with konqueror on x86-64 ?  I find it works but is a bit touchy
<labrat265> Would anyone mind giving a newbie a little tech support?  I've been trying to fix the k3b mp3 error.  I've looked all over the forums and cannot figure out how to get synaptic.
<HayaBusa> how can i install MP3 SUPPORT for AMAROK ?
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arun> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, has anybody a working proftpd? Mine eats up my cpu with only one transfer, does anybody know, why?
<omeow> Hey there.
<omeow> When a computer gets upgraded from edgy to feisty, does it reboot without user interaction?
<BluesKaj> HayaBusa, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<omeow> I wasn't paying attention to my screen, and it rebooted in the upgrade process.
<penguin42> omeow: I _think_ it displays a dialogue for the upgrade
<omeow> Yeah, that it does.
<HayaBusa> thanks, will give that a try
<omeow> But I don't know if it actually reboots the thing.
<labrat265> Anyone know how I can get synaptic?
<penguin42> nod - I thought it would ask
<varaonaid> labrat265: the synaptic program?
<pag> labrat265, sudo apt-get install synaptic  ?
<BluesKaj> labrat265, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<varaonaid> varaonaid: or use adept and search for synaptic, then install
<labrat265> In the console right?  (I'm a noob.)
<BluesKaj> yup
<labrat265> Thanks, I'll try that.
<azzco> Hi I've got a kde specific question, I want one application to be able to "cover" the panel (fullscreen) how do I specify it?
<SkorpKing> what appplication?
<labrat265> Haha!  I am not that much of a noob.  I should have found that in Adept.  It happened to be in the one category I didn't look.
<pag> azzco, right-click on a titlebar, and navigate advanced -> Fullscreen
<azzco> Yes but is there someway to set it initially on startup?
<labrat265> Thanks pag.
<azzco> SkorpKing: wined fullscreen game
<BluesKaj> labrat265, I've found Google-Linux to be very handy for a lot of issues, http://www.google.com/linux
<StFS> has anyone experienced major unstability with firefox on kubuntu feisty?
<wolferine> change any FF settings?
<BluesKaj> StFS, not even minor instability here ...what's it doing ?
<penguin42> StFS: I'm running firefox on kubuntu but mostly under Gnome and it's OK; Java kills it
<StFS> looks like it is somehow associated with flash but I have added export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<StFS> BluesKaj: crashing
<StFS> BluesKaj: segfaulting
<SkorpKing> azzco: wine games usually work in fullscreen. it has to be set in the game. if you have kooldock running it will still show though.
<wolferine> maybe join the mozilla server?
<wolferine> and troubleshoot with the staff there
<StFS> wolferine: well... yes... but then I removed it, removed my settings directory and reinstalled it... same thing
<jhutchins_lt> StFS: Yeah, especially when I use the history functions.
<penguin42> StFS:  Is it only firefox or other gnome apps as well?
<wolferine> i see
<StFS> penguin42: only firefox that I've noticed
<jhutchins_lt> ... Since about 1994.
<BluesKaj> StFS, maybe removing what you added and using the plugin's install guides might help
<wolferine> well, im sure over at irc.mozilla.com (or .org or .net) they will help you with it
<StFS> BluesKaj: as I said... I removed it (purged it even) and removed my settings dir... installed from scratch and it's exactly the same
<penguin42> StFS: Hohum probably not what I was thinking of (the gtk-qt-engine stuff); but I'm curious what is the XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS thing you speak of ?
<arun> Is there a way that i can anti alias all fonts except monotype?
<StFS> penguin42: something for fixing instability with the flash plugin
<penguin42> StFS: Interesting - I could do with making flash stable (I'm running it through nspluginwrapper so it's not exactly stable but that's probably the wrapper)
<StFS> penguin42: but I think it has something to do with something like GLX or some more advanced functionality (transparency or something)... so I really shouldn't need it even
<StFS> penguin42: ok... I'm using the nonfree flash plugin from adobe
<penguin42> StFS: Ditto, but I'm running the 32 bit nonfree on a 64 bit machine using the nspluginwrapper
<StFS> ok
<penguin42> StFS: When it dies does it put anything in .xsession-errors ?
<arun> anyone?
<StFS> penguin42: figures... I searched high and low for some log file that might contain something... never thought of this
<StFS> penguin42: I'll try to check that out
<stepz_> I need some help debugging amarok and kaffeine crashes, amarok crashes on startup, kaffeine when I start a video. both backtraces point to some symbol in libxine.so.1
<stepz_> crashes seemed to have started after a kernel module upgrade a week or two ago
<stepz_> using feisty + kde 3.5.7 and amarok 1.4.6
<penguin42> stepz_: amarok uses xine to play stuff; you might try starting the plain xine front end; or deleting all your .xine files
<jhutchins_lt> stepz_: Can you prevent them by using the older kernel?
<jhutchins_lt> stepz_: Yeah, clearning .xine is safe.
<stepz_> I'll try rm -rf ~/.xine then
<stepz_> ok that worked
<stepz_> thanks
<arun> Is there a way that i can anti-alias all fonts except monotype?
<arun> because monotype fonts look like crap when they're all smooth
<stepz_> may this crash be caused by a disk full situation corrupting catalog.cache?
<stepz_> and if so should this knowledge be recorded somewhere in relation to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FullFilesystemSanityGutsy
<jhutchins_lt> stepz_: Yeah, full disk can cause all sorts of problems.
<hx> thanks,pad
<hx> thank you ,pag
<pag> hx, np :)
<hx> pag,have you a msn id?
<pag> hx, I have, but I don't share it in public. sorry.
<msetim> Where can I found the driver to printer HP Deskjet 1310
<qlr> hello
<hx> :),i am not registed, so i have to post the message here
<msetim> Sorry, I already found the correct driver. It's called PSC 1310 :-D
<pag> hx, I didn't mean that I wouldn't like to post it here, it's just that I prefer to share it only to those I know personally :)
<hx> it doesn't matter,:)
<jhutchins_lt> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<qlr> so hello, i like have a question.....
<pag> !ask | qlr
<ubotu> qlr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qlr> :)
<qlr> so i dowloaded a kubuntu iso
<qlr> burnd on a cd
<qlr> booted from it
<vzduch> !enter | qlr
<ubotu> qlr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qlr> and there waz no gui
<os2mac> qlr: did you checksum the ISO?
<dr_willis> Black screen , and just a mouse pointer?
<qlr> yup, it's ok
<penguin42> or old school text?
<os2mac> sounds like a driver detection issue
<qlr> yep
<dr_willis> yep to what....
<qlr> i have a 6600GT, maybe it's that the problem?
<qlr> dr_willis: i belive to be the driver to
<dr_willis> If you are getting a X display/black screen with mouse pointer - that could be one thing..If X isent even starting. thats another thing...
<HayaBusa> is there a way to make my mouse wheel work with linux ???
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  mine always work fine.
<HayaBusa> i can scroll up and down , but other feature wont work
<qlr> dr_willis: i have pink and yellow and green and whatnot colors all over the screen
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  then it is working. :)
<HayaBusa> thanks
<dr_willis> qlr,  so you jhave a garbled screen
<dr_willis> HayaBusa,  theres a gentoo wiki i saw that detailed all sorts of extra mouse button features.. but ive never used them.
<HayaBusa> alos, to have openGL on my system , do i have to install NVIDIA DRIVER ?
<hx> qlr, you can type some command then you can continue,
<dr_willis> not sure if the kubuntu/ubuntu wiki pages are covering that topic.
<qlr> dr_willis: i have
<labrat265> Does anyone know a good link to advice on getting sound in kubuntu?
<qlr> hx: some commands? where? what commands?
<pag> labrat265, iirc Kubuntu installs with mixer set to zero, so have you checked that?
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<labrat265> No, but I will right now.
<qlr> dr_willis: still here?
<dr_willis> In and out all day - thats how i am.. wife is always yelling at me.
<dr_willis> qlr,  if you are seeing stuff. and its garbled. That may be sign the monitor settings are incorrect.
<dr_willis> You got a LCD or CRT monitor?
<labrat265> Thanks again, pag.  turns out that I still have it set to zero and need mp3 support for amarok.
<qlr> CRT, eizo flex scan t67 to be precise
<BluesKaj> !libxine-extracodecs | labrat265
<BluesKaj> !extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !mp3
<BluesKaj> hmm
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> yeah, i already suggested that , pag...but ppl ignore that advice for some reson
<SkorpKing> i have a huawei e220 hdspa usb modem, but can't get it to work on kubuntu. google links not helping. dmesg | tail shows that it is on /dev/ttyUSB0.
<dr_willis> qlr,  this is the live cd you are tyring to use.. Hmm. Not sure how to force it to try lower resolutions. I always use the alternative install cd, with the text based installer.
<qlr> dr_willis: thx, i (hopefully) will return :)
<BluesKaj> SkorpKing, http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/threeirelandUSBmodem.php
<labrat265> Thanks BluesKaj and pag.  You two have helped me resolve the last of my Kubuntu issues.  Now, I can enjoy my operating system.
<pag> labrat265, yw :)
<omeow> I just installed Kubuntu, how do I turn off the bouncing cursor, I can't find it in the system settings.
<labrat265> Now, I can enjoy some Old Crow Medicine Show.
<pag> omeow, alt-f2 and type kcontrol
<SkorpKing> BluesKaj: thanks. will check it out.
<omeow> What's this, pag? Another sort of system settings?
<pag> omeow, yup. but much better if you ask me :)
<omeow> But why's there two and why does kcontrol include an option to turn off the bouncing cursor?
<omeow> And the system settings one doesn't.
<pag> omeow, System Settings is supposed to be easier to use, but it doesn't have all the features
<pag> omeow, Appearance.. -> Launch Feedback
<hx> pag,how old are u, can you share it?
<hx> :)
<hx> and i am in china, where r u?
<pag> hx, 16 :) And please, offtopic in either #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins_lt> omeow: I thought that was under desktop config, right-click the desktop.
<anmol> what is the easiest way to play avis on ubuntu?
<omeow> jhutchins, don't see it there.
<omeow> I was looking under mouse options.
<pag> anmol, install w32codecs (afaik)
<BluesKaj> anmol, buy an xbox :)
<omeow> Seems the logical place to put such an option.
<anmol> how do you play .avi in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> anmol,  i just clik on them. :)
<BluesKaj> VLC, anmol
<anmol> ok thanks
<hx> pag's correct
<dr_willis> vlc, xine, mplayer,  others....
<hx> vlc works,too
<hx> i  like vlc,
<dr_willis> vlc is handy
<anmol>  does anyone know how i can play embedded windows media files that are in firefox?
<hx> pag, can you tell me how to handle the error  message: su returns an error after i click the administration tool in kubuntu system setting?
<jhutchins_lt> anmol: install the mplayer pluggin.
<anmol> i tried
<anmol> didnt work
<anmol> do you know of a guide?
<jhutchins_lt> anmol: Did you scan for pluggins?  Does it show?  Can you download the video and play it?
<jhutchins_lt> !mp3 | anmol: It's in here:
<ubotu> anmol: It's in here:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anmol> how i scan for plugins?
<pag> hx, use kcontrol :)  Sorry, but I gave up on System Settings a while ago, so I don't even know how do they work / supposed to work
<jhutchins_lt> anmol: It's in the preferences menu.
<anmol> ok. i will try the mplayer plugin
<hx> after i run command in konsole:#kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hx> it pops:Su returned with an error
<hx> who can help me,thks
<pag> o_O  hx, are you sure taht the password entered is correct one?
<hx> pag:i  have no change to type the password
<hx> i juuuuuuuuu st pops a window after i type enter
<pag> hx, try to launch that command via alt-f2  ( kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list )
<BluesKaj> anmol, on some sites mplayer doesn't work well with avi files, but I've found the gxineplugin for mozilla to be the best
<hx> i tried , the same question
<pag> hx, so what is an exact error-message?
<hx> Su returned with an error.
<hx> that's the full message
<jhutchins_lt> hx try sudo ls
<hx> already
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Anything happened to the system, configuring security, installing something?
<hx> i've changed kdesu to sudo, nothing happened, i mean have no pop window
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Does sudo return the same error?
<hx> no, have no pop window, and no error info
<hx> kate doesn't work
<hx> it's strang
<jhutchins_lt> hx: what does sudo ls return?
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Should be in a console.
<hx> yes, it returns nothing
<jhutchins_lt> Hrmn.  Let me do some research on this...
<tealson> hello, how do i configure the bluetooth service? (the password for the conenction)
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<marco__> oi, to com um problema no kubuntu feisty. Algum pode ajudar ?
<hx> my root password is blank, single mode cannot login to x
<hx> who can help me? Only reinstall the os?
<BluesKaj> !pt | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<pag> hx, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-99780.html  try that
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Be patient
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Does visudo work (inconsole)?
<hx> jh,parden?
<tealson> ubotu: well but i want to connect from my mobile to the laptop, i can find the laptop on my mobile but there is no explenation on how to configure the password
<fyrmedic> What file is the default gateway stored in?
<pag> hx, enter command visudo in console
<pag> !ubotu | tealson
<ubotu> tealson: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HayaBusa> any Hotmail notifier ? something to stay in tray and look for new emails ?
<BluesKaj> HayaBusa, goto hotmail to find out
<HayaBusa> if you can not help out.. you can keep your sarcazems to yourself
<pwilson> Could someone tell me how to uninstall beryl core 0.3.0 and install beryl-core 0.2.0
<pag> !beryl | pwilson
<ubotu> pwilson: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> not sarcasm HayaBusa , it's the best way to findout about hotmail services for linux
<jhutchins_lt> HayaBusa: Not wise to be rude when asking for help.
<griffjon> I'm having problems with kde-window-decorator (KWD) crashing a lot when I try to do anything fancy; I'm using compiz indirect rendering and Feisty; it was working fine in Edgy
<pwilson> I haven't been geting any responce in #effects, no one seems to be able to help with this one, it seems like a simple issue, just installing a previos version.
<griffjon> similar problem to this,which seems to be a common, unsolved problem: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kwin&m=117473269714777&w=2
<hx> visudo:permission denied
<jhutchins_lt> hx: cat /etc/hosts
<hx> cat /etc/hosts
<hx> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<hx> 127.0.1.1 matrix
<hx> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<pwilson> alright, could someone just tell me how to install and old version of anything? how do I roll back an app?
<pag> pwilson, afaik there's an option for it in Synaptic (I'm not sure about adept)
<jhutchins_lt> pwilson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<TeraDyne> pwilson: I saw something in the Beryl wiki. Let me check...
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Have you recently restarted your system?
<pwilson> Thanks much.
<hx> yes,many times,:)
<hx> i am puzzled about this problems for hours today,:(
<BluesKaj> pwilson, which app ?
<pwilson> beryl-core
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<BluesKaj> oh ,,,eyecandy
<pwilson> Trying to get from 0.3.0 to 0.2.0
<jhutchins_lt> hx: What does the command "groups" return in console?
<BluesKaj> i quit fooling with beryl ...I'm too dumb or uninformed to make it work :)
<pwilson> Its useful eyecandy, anything I can do to convert the masses from vista.
<mike__> Can someone help me with getting a (very old) PCI sound card installed? It appears to be recognized from looking at KMix and the Sound System system settings module, but I'm not getting any sound out of it.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Making beryl work is largely a matter of luck.
<pwilson> lol
<hx> adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio video plugdev scanner lpadmin
<pwilson> Lol.
<hx> i already add current usr to admin and sudo
<hx> group
<TeraDyne> pwilson: "apt-get install beryl-core=0.2.0~0beryl1"
<pwilson> yeah, I've gotten it to work on some machines, in some distros.  never seen it work in ubuntu.
<TeraDyne> pwilson: got it from here > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=555247
<jhutchins_lt> hx: It sounds like something's corrupted on your system.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , I get beryl installed and the emarald mager etc are there but they don't do anything ...just sits there :)
<zerozero> i somehow broke my kernel.  my machine won't boot so I have downloaded a fresh install CD and I am booted off of the livecd to get here
<pwilson> oh thank god... lol, thanks very much.
<BluesKaj> manager
<jhutchins_lt> hx: You're right, a clean install might be better than trying to track everything down.
<Ray-Kubuntu> hello whats the run command to excute Konqeuror
<pag> Ray-Kubuntu, konqueror
<hx> the problem is i cannot reinstall or update something without root permission,:(
<zerozero> but I don't know how to put a new kernel in my old boot partition
<pag> Ray-Kubuntu, believe it or not, thos commands are usually the sam as app-name, only in lowecase
<jhutchins_lt> hx: Yeah, that's what I mean.
<hx> thks Jh,you are so kind,:)
<pwilson> Ack. E: Version '0.2.0~0beryl' for 'beryl-core' was not found
<mike__> Ray-Kubuntu: You can always open KMenuEdit (run command: kmenuedit) to find the command for any program that's in it also. ;-)
<pwilson> I guess 0.2.0 is no longer avalible.
<TeraDyne> pwilson: hold on and let me dive into the repos.
<pwilson> Thanks again.
<mike__> pwilson: Have you tried Fusion yet?
<pwilson> Ehh? No, what is fusion?
<enry> yelp i have a problme with kde
<mike__> pwilson: Compiz-Fusion, the product of the re-merge
<enry> i changed a system sound and now it's notifing me for everything
<pwilson> Huh, no I havent. Does it still use emerald
<pwilson> ?
<mike__> Yep
<enry> with the KNotify allert icon
<pwilson> Hmmm, I'll give it a shot.
<enry> how to return to the standard configuration?
<mike__> pwilson: You can also use a different decorator that uses KWin as well though
<mike__> pwilson: Trevino's repository is where you'd want to get it from. Need the URL?
<TeraDyne> pwilson: You were using the ubuntu.beryl-project.org repo, weren't you?
<pwilson> Yes please for the url.
<mike__> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html
<mike__> Can someone help me with getting a (very old) PCI sound card installed? It appears to be recognized from looking at KMix and the Sound System system settings module, but I'm not getting any sound out of it.
<pwilson> thanks.
<TeraDyne> pwilson: good luck with compiz-Fusion. I've heard it's better than beryl.
<mike__> pwilson: NP
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, , maybe i should explain it better : I get beryl installed and the emarald manager etc are there, but they don't do anything, there are no executable options, even in the login menu .
<pwilson> I'll try both.
<zerozero> how do I get to my old boot dir and reinstall the kernel?
<mike__> BluesKaj: What happens when you run beryl-manager from the terminal?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Yeah, I have an option on my two mandriva systems, they just loop through the same setup menu.
<jhutchins_lt> I gather that if you hold your toungue just right, and if you're lucky enough to pick exactly the right howto that matches your hardware close enough, it MIGHT work.
<BluesKaj> i can't now mike__, jhutchins_lt , beryl no longer installed
<mike__> So no one here has any experience installing a PCI sound card??
<BluesKaj> mike__, have you checked alsamixer in the konsole ..unmute with M key to '00' in the contrls
<neko__> Elo
<mike__> One sec...
<neko__> jest ktos polakiem ?
<jhutchins_lt> mike__: One of the most common problems is that the speakers are not plugged in to the correct jack, are not powered on or turned up, or otherwise not working.
<jhutchins_lt> !pl | neko__
<ubotu> neko__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<neko__> O.O
<neko__> jak zainstalowac opengla ?
<BluesKaj> mike__, do you have an onboard sound device on your MoBo too ?
<jhutchins_lt> neko__: Only thing I know about Poland is that I like the girls.
<jhutchins_lt> (And that it's to the North and East of Germany, I guess.
<neko__> how i can install opengl ?
<neko__> ?
<neko__> Help me :|
<BluesKaj> !pl | neko__,
<ubotu> neko__,: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jhutchins_lt> neko__: There's info at http://beryl-project.org or http://opengl.org
<neko__> TY ;*
<mike__> Everything's turned up in alsamixer (stupid question - how do I exit it?). There is an onboard soundcard, and when I plug the speakers into the jack for it, I get sound, but plugging them into the PCI soundcard yields nothing
<BluesKaj> mike__, if you do , you'll have to disable the onboard sound and enable the PCI card in the BIOS peripherals
<jhutchins_lt> It's possible to run two sound cards, but you have to defeat the automatic detection.
<mike__> Ok, I'm gonna try that...
<BluesKaj> mike__, do you have an onboard sound device on your MoBo too ?
<mike__> But how do I exit alsamixer?
<mike__> BluesKaj: Yeah
<jhutchins_lt> mike__: Esc
<BluesKaj> close the konsole
<mike__> Oh... Wow. Heh
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: That's cheating.
<griffjon> also if I try to alter kde through kubuntu's system settings, kde crashes, I think it and compiz-kde are fighting perhaps? also any scrollbar actions on the titlebar causes a crash
<jhutchins_lt> griffjon: Oh yeah.
<mike__> Yeah, isn't closing the console that has stuff running from it considered unclean?
<neko__> Good bye
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> mike__, iyou'll have to disable the onboard sound and enable the PCI card in the BIOS peripherals ...that's one reliable way
<griffjon> jhutchins_lt: I had this working fine in edgy and wowed people with my scroll-to-fade options, but feisty seems to just crash :( is this a known bug that I have to wait for?
<BluesKaj> yeah, sorry mike__ ...bad habits die hard :)
<mike__> BluesKaj: Np :-)
<mike__> Brb
<jargij> klootzakken !
<jargij> jullie zijn fcking slecht!
<zorglu_> q. how to disable the automatic bug report? especially how to set back to normal my core dump :)
<BluesKaj> !de | jargij
<ubotu> jargij: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jargij> fuck you !
<jargij> youre a fucking asshole !\
<jargij> :P\
<TeraDyne> Someone kick him. please.
<zorglu_> hmm
<jargij> asshole !
<jhutchins_lt> griffjon: Yeah, the whole project is re-merging with compiz, no telling where it's gonna go..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@g217218.upc-g.chello.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jhutchins_lt> Thank you ompaul
<ompaul> !nl | jargij
<ubotu> jargij: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<TeraDyne> thank you
<zorglu_> lurking silently but efficient :)
<BluesKaj> some ppl just don't like me ...oooh I'm so upset :)
<mike__> Any idea why the GRUB menu would be coming up even though I'm not dual-booting?
<zorglu_> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> mike__: That's so you can pick alternate kernels and rescue options and such.
<mike__> BluesKaj: You're the man!! Thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> ompaul, he should have been kicked forr that language , ...jerks like that don't deserve help ...altho you got rid of him quite effectively:)
<enry> there is a way to reset kade to the standard configuration??
<enry> there is a way to reset kade to the standard configuration??
<BluesKaj> YW mike__
<SkorpKing> mike__: edit the menu.lst. there's a option to set it hidden.
<BluesKaj> :)
<mike__> jhutchins_lt: I know, but it never did that before (just recently re-installed with a different partition setup), and it still doesn't do it on my other computers
<mike__> SkorpKing: Thanks, that's exactly what I was hoping to here
<mike__> hear*
<griffjon> jhutchins_lt: is there any way to roll back to a more working version while they all figure that out?
<SkorpKing> mike__: ur welcome. it's under /boot/grub/
<jhutchins_lt> griffjon: You could probably do that, roll back to earlier versions.
<jhutchins_lt> griffjon: I dunno, it's a bit of a mess in the first place.
<zorglu_> sudo apt-get remove --purge apport <- this was my answer to 'how to disable apport' from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<griffjon> jhutchins_lt: yeah, but it's just so darned purty
<griffjon> jhutchins_lt: also, I'm using a video card that's only halfway supported O:)
<mike__> Well, I'm out. Thanks again for the help jhutchins_lt, SkorpKing, BluesKaj. Peace :-)
<griffjon> oh well, I'll just fiddle with it until I can figure out something
<Ray-Kubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ray-Kubuntu> the amarok aint playing the mp3 it opens and then it disappears
<Ray-Kubuntu> anything to do with that?
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the new 'logout' gui published for feisty ? i would like to get the kde one. and especially i would like to have my laptop to shutdown directly, when i press the 'off' button of my box, as it was doing on edgy, instead of popping up a window asking me if i want to shutdown
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: it's a patch to kdebase
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: any name/keyword which would help me resolve the matter, once i have been given some magic variable in a kde config file
<zorglu_> ok my memory is failling me :)
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: no - but look in teh changelog for whcih patch it is
<Hobbsee> dont remember offhand
<zorglu_> given by the nice guy with a nick name close johnflux
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: ok
<zorglu_> jucato!
<Ray-Kubuntu> when I open an mp3 file the amarok starts and then it disappears, any know why? or any recomand other multimedia player?
<Guza> hi
<Guza> i have problem with compaling wine
<neko__> download .deb
<Guza> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Guza> ?
<neko__> niewiem
<Guza> i wass type ./configure
<Darkkish> my serverlist window in konversation won't go away
<NightBird> Guza: that's a question better asked in wine... but let me guess, are you running 64 bit?
<SkorpKing> Ray-Kubuntu: dit you install mp3 support for amarok? you can also try xmms.
<Guza> yes
<neko__> he no have compilator
<NightBird> Guza: you need to install a 32 bit compiler
<SkorpKing> Guza: install c++ and g++
<NightBird> wine only runs in 32 bit mode
<Guza> tnx
<Guza> for info
<Guza> :)
<NightBird> so you need to make sure you have a 32 bit compiler and libraries
<Darkkish> whatr is that skill guy again?
<Darkkish> skull guy
<Darkkish> in the run prompt?
<TeraDyne> Ray-Kubuntu: try installing "libxine1-ffmpeg". That should correct your problem
<NightBird> SkorpKing + neko__: that error is a common one for wine on 64 bit operating systems...
<neko__> ati rage 128 running opengl ?
<Darkkish> can anyone tell me how to get the skull killy thingey?
<Darkkish> from run
<NightBird> skull killy thingey?
<Darkkish> i think it's usally what happens when you do ctrl+alt+del
<Darkkish> but i'm running beryl so it's not...
<vzduch> !build-essential | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NightBird> oh.... the process manager?
<zorglu_> .kde/share/config/ksmserverrc <- the magic file to get normal logout again :)
<Darkkish> no
<SkorpKing> NightBird: didn't know but had same problem when compiling ksmoothdock. had no compilers installed.
<Darkkish> it's a skull
<Darkkish> and you click on some frozen process with it
<Darkkish> and it kills it
<Darkkish> if you don't know the ID of the process
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> probelm solved.
<Darkkish> never figured out what it was though.
<SkorpKing> Darkish: press <Ctrl> + <Esc>
<Darkkish> i know what that does...
<Darkkish> i'm not trying to open the process manager
<Darkkish> takes forever to connect to dal
<Darkkish> like forrr evvvvurrrrrrr
<Guza> if i install g++ with apt
<Guza> it will be 64 bit g++
<Guza> ?
<NightBird> Guza: yes, but you should also be able to find a 32 bit version as well...
<NightBird> actually.... I think g++ can generate 32 bit just fine
<Guza> but i can find c++
<Guza> in apt
<NightBird> er... shoot... no, you do need to find the 32 bit version, don't you...
<Guza> ok i install g++
<Schuenemann> how do I start beryl?
<Guza> how can i install c++
<SkorpKing> Guzo: do a search but witout the ++ and pipe it to less.
<Ray-Kubuntu> TeraDyne: how do I install it, I'm new on *nix* systems
<vzduch> !build-essential | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NightBird> Guza: g++ lets you compile c++
<Guza> oki
<Guza> :)
<vzduch> Guza: read & don't guess
<TeraDyne> Ray-Kubuntu: In a Konsole window, type in "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<Schuenemann> how do I start beryl?
<NightBird> Guza: for compiling wine on 64 bit: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit (has a section on compiling for ubuntu/kubuntu)
<Ray-Kubuntu> TeraDyne: okey, downloading.. Thank you.
<TeraDyne> Ray-Kubuntu: No problem
<Guza> NightBird: tnx
<fyrmedic> how do I open files/folders that have a space in the name in konsole?
<Schuenemann> fyrmedic, put the name inside quotes
<fyrmedic> thanks
<Schuenemann> and use TAB completion
<SkorpKing> fyrmedic: or example vi the\ long\ file\ name
<NightBird> Guza: next time, when compiling software, you may want to ask in the channels dedicated to that specific software(wine's channel is #winehq).  If it's about installing software from reposotories, check the repo's channel(so issues with stuff in adept should be asked in here)
<Guza> ok
<Ray-Kubuntu> TeraDyne: it didnt solve the problem
<TeraDyne> Ray-Kubuntu: Did you restart Amarok?
<Ryaren> pag: I successfully configured my TV-out!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pag> Ryaren, congratulations :D
<Ryaren> pag
<pag> Ryaren, yup?
<Ryaren> did u said that u can't configure on your lap-top?
<pag> Ryaren, wasn't me... I don't even own a laptop
<Ryaren> hmmmm
<jhutchins_lt> Ryaren: Write down what you did and post it somewhere.
<Ryaren> Who was that?
<Ryaren> It is not a big deal.. I was trying so long on a wrong driver
<Ryaren> Newer driver coludn't verify my TV-encoder
<Ryaren> 96xx
<Ryaren> but 71xx could
<Ryaren> lol :D
<Ryaren> I'm happy
<Ryaren> :D
<Guza> work fine tnx again guys
<Schuenemann> how do I turn beryl off?
<pag> Ryaren, seems that it was "k o j i" (but I'm not sure, I just grepped the logs, and you taked to him about that issue)
<Ryaren> jejejeje
<Ryaren> I will help him if he will be here
<pag> Ryaren, that nick of course without the spaces, I just wanted to avoid highlighting him/her
<Ryaren> Now I have to find out how can I see mplayer on the TV :)
<Ray-Kubuntu> TeraDyne: yes
<Ryaren> okay I know
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: right click on the Beryl-Manager tray icon and look for an option to change your window manager.
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, I don't see the icon
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: The little diamond in your notification tray? You have to have Beryl-Manager running, of course...
<Schuenemann> TeraDyne, ok, I started and changed back
<Schuenemann> thanks
<TeraDyne> Schuenemann: np
<Schuenemann> I need a better graphic card to run beryl
<TeraDyne> Ray-Kubuntu: I'm not sure what the problem is. Maybe try another music player, like XMMS or Rhythmbox. You can install them from the "Add\Remove Programs" app.
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<SkorpKing> helo
<Ryaren> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Ryaren> !mplayer-tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miltos> is there any graphical interface in order to unrar multiple rar files?
<jhutchins_lt> miltos: just unrar as far as I know.
<TeraDyne> IIRC, unrar is command line only
<TeraDyne> Not sure if Ark can handle RAR files...
<jgoguen> TeraDyne: if you install unrar it should work
<TeraDyne> jgoguen: Meh, I don't usually run into RAR files, so I don't have much use for unrar.
<jgoguen> TeraDyne: That just allows Ark to handle them...without unrar Ark doesn't know what to do with them
<TeraDyne> jgoguen: Ok.
<miltos> jhutchins_lt:thanks
<stamen> hi
<stamen> does anybody knows how to remove a network folder in kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> Actually, it looks like ark is supposed to be able to handle them (probably needs unrar installed).
<stamen> I can only add them, but to remove I can't :(
<Guza> can some one give me link how to install beryl :)
<stamen> ~beryl
<stamen> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<miltos> TeraDyne: Ark can not handle multiple rar files password protected...
<Guza> tnx
<TeraDyne> miltos: ok.
<TeraDyne> like I said, I don't run into RAR files enough to really bother with unrar, so...
<Guza> can i install beryl on ati x1600 ???
<Guza> i know that ati drivers not support direct rendering
<dr_willis> ive heard its best to avoide Beryl and ati stuff for now.
<Guza> blah
<K-Ryan> Any recommendations on PCMCIA cards?
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: As in? Wireless, TV Tuner, Ethernet Ports, USB Ports, Firewire Ports... am I getting close?
<K-Ryan> Wireless
<K-Ryan> Sorry =/
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: I like perfer anything Linksys, personally.
<K-Ryan> Good performance? How about compatibility?
<ubuntu> I'm getting a grub error 17 on startup.  I have a dual-boot windows xp/ kubuntu installation that was working fine until I recently tried to restart after partitioning the free space left on the linux boot drive into ntfs.
<K-Ryan> Lot of work to make them work or what?
<Graham> K-Ryan: Have a look at this page
<Graham> http://www.goonda.org/wireless/
<K-Ryan> Because I actually have a wireless card for this desktop, except I didn't think it would work well with Linux.
<K-Ryan> (And it's Linksys)
<Ryaren> Sby know how can I direct the mplayer screen to the TV?
<Ryaren> second monitor..
<Graham> K-Ryan: Does it work?
<K-Ryan> Never tried it
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  you got just a tv? or a tv and pc monitor on same machine?
<jhutchins_lt> It's mostly they either work right away, or you  mess with them forever and they don't.
<Ryaren> dr_willis: I have two screens now Monitor and TV
<Graham> ubuntu: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/54246-grub-error-17-a.html
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  i enable 'twinview' for my box. (lcd montiro and tv) i just drag the media player program over to the tv. and fullsize it.
<Ryaren> I want to start a video file from the monitor because I can't see small letters on the TV
<ubuntu> thanks
<Ryaren> hmm
<Graham> ubuntu: Wait a sec, there's a bit more.
<Graham> Basicly, you need to get a liveCD which I assume you already have, do sudo grub then the following
<Graham> find /boot/grub/stage2
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Graham> That'll give output similar to (hd0,1)
<TeraDyne> K-Ryan: That link should help out.
<jhutchins_lt> Recent updates broke my acx100 big time.
<Graham> That being the second partition of the first hard drive.
<Graham> Then run root (hd0,1)
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  my xorg.conf (for an examople)  http://pastebin.ca/607740
<Graham> And setup (hd0)
<Ryaren> Actually I have just configured my tv-out (withouttwinview) after 3 days trying so I'm affraid change my xorg,conf :D
<Graham> then quit and reboot
<Ryaren> :D
<ubuntu> ok
<Graham> K-Ryan: Are you having any problems with your wireless card?
<Ryaren> but never mind gonna try
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  theats why you backup your working xorg.conf file
<K-Ryan> Graham: Don't have one setup
<K-Ryan> I need one for the laptop I'm getting though
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  then ya can proberly just run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview'
<Ryaren> dr_willis: you're right I did it 3 times :D
<Graham> In that case, read that page TeraDyne posted.
<K-Ryan> I am =)
<Ryaren> xinerma is necessary?
<Graham> K-Ryan: Also, never EVER buy a Belkin card.
<Graham> They're shite.
<K-Ryan> Okay
<ubuntu> ok, graham, I completed your instructions and am rebooting.  thx
<K-Ryan> Anyone have a wireless card that was cheap and works?
<Graham> I got stressed with mine the other day and I'm back to ethernet :)
* K-Ryan is running low on cash.
<Graham> An ethernet card/cable is cheaper :)
<K-Ryan> It's a laptop
<K-Ryan> I want wireless
<K-Ryan> =)
<Graham> I wonder if my dad's 3com card works.
<Graham> We shall find out :)
<Graham> I'm gona load livecd on his laptop, just to piss him off.
<sam123> can somebody send me their working /etc/asound.conf file please i broke mine and i cannot get my 5.1 sound working
<Ryaren> dr_willis: I got this error message: (WW) NVIDIA(0): TwinView cannot be enabled when a GPU is shared between
<Ryaren> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      multiple X screens.
<sam123> get another gpu
<Ryaren> how?
<sam123> buy one
<GRZECHu> hello
<Ryaren> sam it is not funny...
<sam123> im not trying to be funny
<K-Ryan> Hi GRZECHu
<Ryaren> Why should I buy another if it should be work on my video-card
<GRZECHu> have problems with window decorator but I'm not sure what should I look for
<K-Ryan> Anyone use a Netgear WG511 wireless notebook card?
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, latest kernels killed it for me.
<sam123> Ryaren the error message is telling you that the gpu in your graphics card cannot be shared between two screens
<jhutchins_lt> Oh, wait, no, mine's a 111T.
<Biagi> http://biagi.miniville.fr/tra
<Ryaren> sam123: Yes, but maybe that's why it telling it because in xorg.conf file configured the TV-out too
<pal_> hi where can i get Qt 4.3.0 prebuilt
<pal_> or Qt 4.2.1?
<sam123> Option	"TwinView"	"yes" add that to the monitor section in your xorg.conf
<Ryaren> gonna try
<GRZECHu> just have installed Beryl and can't find solution to turn on application bar (this one with close, min,max buttons), anyone can help?
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: did you follow a tutorial?
<GRZECHu> yes, step by step
<Ryaren> hmm
<Ryaren> dr_willis r u here?
<dr_willis> Yes.
<dr_willis> In and out all day.
<Ryaren> so this is the error:
<Ryaren> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Only one display device connected; disabling TwinView.
<dr_willis> have you rebooted that machine since attatching the tv?
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: which tutorial? and which graphics card do you have?
<dr_willis> what is your video card?
<GRZECHu> nvidia
<GRZECHu> ge force 7400 GO
<GRZECHu> I have HP notebook
<Ryaren> dr_willis nvidia geforce 4 ti 4200
<Ryaren> Yeah I have to reboot because when i restart the X my machin always freezing
<dr_willis> Ryaren,  freezing.. hmm...
<dr_willis> its possible the tv out is not as nice on that old a card as my 6800.
<dr_willis> its not seeing the tv for some reason. May have to tweak the config and 'force' it on.
<Ray`> ohh comon how to play mp3 files ?
<dr_willis> you could try, unpluging the moniutor, and rebooting with just the tv
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: can you send me a link to some goog tutorial? I was using polish forum before
<Ray`> :\
<dr_willis> Ray`,  install the right packages.. and they play fine. :)
<TeraDyne> !codecs
<dr_willis> theres a bug in amarok (i think) where it dont auto-install them right however.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: sure, what graphics card do you have? Nvidia, ATI or intel?
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: nvidia
<TeraDyne> dr_willis: Correct. However, all you have to do is install "libxine1-ffmpeg" and restart Amarok.
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: ok, that makes it alot easier. just a second
* NightBird wonders if his Westell Wirespeed dsl connection would be detected and auto used in kubuntu.... I guess I could reboot and find out..
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: hope it will be easier :)
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: uhhg I just fought one of those things for 3 hours in WINDOWS
<NightBird> nosrednaekim: really? I plugged it in and it was operating fine
<NightBird> I can't get it to use the ethernet option, but the usb is working fine..
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: I had to reset it, change the password and turn off WEP. took a while.. but w/e
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: do you have this link?
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: thank you
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: can I use this one with kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: most likely the only thing you need to do is add the "AddARGBGLXVisuals" line
<nosrednaekim> yes, it will
<spitwise> hmm dynamicclocks
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: I have this line in my xorg.conf :(
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: did you restart X?
<Ryaren> :D
<Ryaren> dr_willis: Funny thing happened
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: yes, whole system too :)
<Ryaren> dr_willis: When I got the entry screen to write my password everythings works fine there was a screen on my TV, but when I hit the enter the screen went away from my TV...
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: this may be stupid, but did you install the nvidia drivers?
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: I have added one more option from other tutorial, will try to comment this line and force restart of X server
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: yes, I have nvidia module installed and running
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<GRZECHu> lsmod |grep nvidia shows it running
<GRZECHu> brb
<nosrednaekim> great.
<Ryaren> How can I switch between twinview metamodes???
<GRZECHu> re
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: thank you for help !
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: it works now
<nosrednaekim> did it work?
<nosrednaekim> what option did you add?
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: problem was with nvidia driver
<Ryaren> dr_willis r u here?
<nosrednaekim> ok.... how so?
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: I have removed one :)
<GRZECHu> i did not add anything
<nosrednaekim> yeah which one did you remove.
<sam123> how do i enable the pcm slider in kmix because its missing for me.
<GRZECHu> jus one sec
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: #    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<nosrednaekim> ahhh... yeah,
<Ryaren> sam123: do u know how can I switch twinview metamodes?
<nosrednaekim> thats for older Nvidia cards
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: now I know it too :)
<GRZECHu> nosrednaekim: many thanks :)
<Ryaren> sam123: TwinView is working without buy another videocard but I don't know how can I switch metamode
<sam123> Ryaren i havent got the foggiest sorry.
<Ryaren> i don't understand you
<nosrednaekim> GRZECHu: NP, not that I did anything
<GRZECHu> very good #!  thank to all for great support :) your work makes ubuntu better :)
<GRZECHu> bye!
<sam123> Ryaren ask somebody who knows linux more
<Ryaren> okay
<Ryaren> but u help me in Twinview thats why i asked you
<nosrednaekim> bye
<sam123> Does anybody know how to stop kwallet from asking for a password everytime i start kde because of knetworkmanager?
<sam123> When knetworkmanager starts i need to keep inputting a password and its annoying
<vzduch> sam123: that's what KWallet is supposed to do.. everytime some program opens KWallet (i.e. when it isn't already open), it asks for your pwd
<sam123> vzduch so how do i configure knetworkmanager not to use kwallet?
<vzduch> sam123: no idea
<frojnd> how can I reset settings for my keyboard mouse and monitor?
<vzduch> frojnd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sam123> reconfigure your xorg should do the job
<Guza> i use this manual and i still have problems with grapic driver
<Guza> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Guza> root@sasha:~# fglrxinfo
<Guza> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guza> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Guza> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Guza> some one have idea
<Guza> ?
<frojnd> If I wanna install ubuntu and  Iset for partioning guided most free space, will this automatically create swap or not?
<frojnd> and how much??
<edu> hi all!! easy question here: i just installed ubuntu, copied my personal files from my old hd but the filenames have weird characters (i was using iso8859-15 previously), any ideas?
<frojnd> or If I allready have patition named swap,.. will this guded partiion manager use this partition for swap?
<rand_acs> frojnd: I believe that is the case
<william__> help
<NickPresta> !ask | william__
<ubotu> william__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> I'm still getting grub error 17 on startup.  What are the commands to reinstall it again?
<coteyr> ok this is just odd. Ijust moved from fedora core 6 to Kubuntu. I am trying to get mysql running. I installed mysql-server-5 and when ever it starts it starts in safe mode. How do I stop that from happening
<william__> i have installed kubuntu today and want to also install ichthux stuff but the connection times out
<NickPresta> ubuntu, in a console, start the grub shell. then, "find /boot/grub/stage1". Take the result and do "root (RESULT)" after that, if you want to replace MBR, "setup (hd0)"
<william__> i used thier resouce.list addon
<NickPresta> ubuntu, read this http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<ubuntu> I'm getting "error 17: cannot mount selected partition"
<william__> but when i wget http://archive.ichthux.com/ichthux.asc # This downloads the key to identify the Ichthux repository is when it times out
<frojnd> can systemrescue cd edit partitions and format them???
<coteyr> ok I just ran /etc/init.d/mysql restart and I have two mysql processes running mysqld and mysqld_safe
<coteyr> i can access mysql locally but not remotly
<william__> any help please
<coteyr> <ubuntu>; kubuntu appears to install to mbr if .dev/hda
<coteyr> let me guess you primary is not on /dev/hda
<xerosis> william__: looks like the site is down...
<serega> hi guys
<william__> o_O
<coteyr> try reinstalling grub where is should be or using fdisk to set the partition active where grub is installed I had the same problem
<william__> crud
<william__> i want it
<serega> could somebody give an advice on how to get rid of sound corruption in games (SDL) kubuntu feisty
<serega> ?
<serega> amarok sounds well
<william__> the desktop that the have has well as the bible stuff
<noob-untu> amaroks cool.
<serega> =)
<william__> looks like the Christian distros will not install on laptop
<william__> any otheer distro will but no not ubuntu ce or ichthux
<william__> this is a bummer
<serega> amazing: how many people get evolving to ubuntu instead of vista
<NightBird> hm... I just tried booting to a kubuntu live cd... and when it started loading, the video card stoped sending data to the monitor...
<jhutchins_lt> william__: Perhaps the laptop is posessed by daemons?
<william__> ya LOL
* TeraDyne performs rimshot
<NightBird> I tried it using the VESA driver, same problem
<serega> please help with moving from ALSA to OSS
<william__> and noone on the #ichthux channels are helping
<jhutchins_lt> NightBird: Try the noapic, noacpi, and vga=normal options.
<jhutchins_lt> NightBird: You may need to use the alternate CD.
<serega> NightBird: problems even with VESA? very strange
<NightBird> jhutchins_lt, I was using the 64 bit dvd
<serega> NightBird: does Xorg start?
<serega> or you are talking about splashscreen?
<NightBird> I'm talking about the splash screen
* NightBird is checking disk integrity on his laptop right now...
<serega> just turn it off
<jhutchins_lt> presuming you have a valid CD...
<jhutchins_lt> NightBird: Those are the most common options to fix a non-boot.
<NightBird> jhutchins_lt, ok, I'll try it after validating the burn
<william__> ubuntu ce has a tar that you download to convert but its not kde stuff
<serega> maybe I should ask about sound troubles on another IRC channel?
<jhutchins_lt> william__: Of course not, it's gnome.
<jhutchins_lt> serega: Most likely it's just that the game is taking up too much I/O and CPU for the sound to work well.
<jhutchins_lt> serega: I presume it's a windows game?
<serega> jhutchins_lt: thanks for attention. No almost all native games play ugly corrupted sound. I read about AC'97 ALSA troubles
<serega> or C-Media troubles, I'm weak on it
<william__> ya i know hate gnome to hard to deal with
<serega> I thought someone already asked the same
<bky> does anyone know of a way to capture video of the screen?
<Chousuke> serega: You just need to get a good sound card :)
<bky> like a video screenshot
<william__> thanks for thoughts jhutchins
<serega> jhutchins_lt: =)
<jhutchins_lt> serega: Well, make sure the game's using alsa, that would be one thing.
<serega> jhutchins_It: so do have any ideas how to detect reason of sound corruption? I have lots of system resources and sound works well in windows
<jhutchins_lt> serega: How does the sound on videos work?
<jhutchins_lt> (how well)
<serega> jhutchins_lt: perfectly
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, specific game examples then.
<serega> jhutchins_lt: I assume that other applications just use artsd
<serega> jhutchins_lt: but app that work through SDL...
<serega> *apps
<serega> maybe there is a way to make SDL layer to use OSS?
<william__> the distro also has problems install it crashes before the grub installs
<william__> when it gets the the download mirror part
<spitwise> q: feisty upgrade is asking me how many MD arrays my root filesystem needs. what does that mean?
<spitwise> default answer is : all
<serega> william__: what type of internet connection was used?
<william__> dsl
<william__> but the site is down
<jhutchins_lt> spitwise: I'd go with the default.
<serega> william__: try to install without internet connection. setup it later
* NightBird restarts
<serega> jhutchins_lt: supertux
<william__> could i install with desktop then put it in the laptop tried before but when i booted up got the tty instead of graphic logon
<jhutchins_lt> Not installed here.
<william__> how do i start the xserver
<serega> jhutchins_lt: any SDL
<serega> william__: X
<serega> william__: and look for error messages
<william__> or should i change con fig settins before i put hd in lap top
<jhutchins_lt> serega: Sorry, I don't even know what a sdl is.
<serega> I think that video card of laptop is some different than desktop
<william__> yes it is differant
<william__> how i change the config file so as it to read laptop video card
<serega> william__: so you need to change video driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<osh_> Where do I suggest new packages to be included? Somewhere in launchpad.net?
<serega> change it to vesa it is most general driver
<william__> ok that sounds k
<Flegma> hello, can somebody help me with python and gtk??? i cant import gtk... it shows message no module named gtk..... :(
<william__> vesa rite
<serega> william__: there is already vesa?
<jhutchins_lt> !find gtk
<william__>  i could do that in grub rite
<ubotu> Found: compiz-gtk, evince-gtk, gcalctool-gtk, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon (and 365 others)
<serega> no
<serega> william__: you can do it from console
<william__> ok
<serega> just boot and log in
<osh_> Flegma: you got gtk python bindings installed?
<dr_willis> hmm..  AMD announces $7.5 million Transmeta investment   - i always wondered what happened to Transmeta
<william__> yes serega
<Flegma> osh_, yes... every package, where gtk is i installed....
<serega> william__: are you familiar with the "vi" editor?
<Flegma> osh_,  i can succesfully import pygtk, but not gtk
<william__> no new blood to linux
<TeraDyne> Flegma: Might want to ask in #python. They might know more.
<Flegma> i ll try
<william__> o_O
<william__> O_o
<serega> william__: ok, I think we should go to a private channel
<william__> wait gota come back later ok
<william__> have to reinstall ichthux
<osh_> Flegma: have a look in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages
<osh_> That's where the module you're importing should be located.
<posingaspopular> what tool can i use to convert ogg vorbis to mp3 in kubuntu
<william__> then work off 2nd laptop
<dr_willis> !find ogg2mp3
<vzduch> posingaspopular: why do that?
<ubotu> Package/file ogg2mp3 does not exist in feisty
<dr_willis> !find ogg
<william__> talk later ok serega
<ubotu> Found: libcommons-logging-java, libogg-dev, libogg0, liboggflac++-dev, liboggflac++2c2 (and 33 others)
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<posingaspopular> vzduch: my friend needs mp3 and the song i have is ogg. i dont want to but he wants me to
<serega> william__: no problem
<osh_> Where do I suggest new packages to be included? Somewhere in launchpad.net?
<dr_willis> !find mp3
<ubotu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, beep-media-player, checkmp3 (and 41 others)
<vzduch> posingaspopular: why does he _need_ MP3?
<serega> maybe for player?
<serega> device
<william__> thanks it takes about 1hour to do all this
<dr_willis> vzduch,  lets guess.. his player cant do ogg...
<william__> is that ok
* dr_willis rips to flac. :)
<Flegma> osh_,  there isnt nothing called like ftk :(
* vzduch rips to WAV & encodes separately
<Flegma> gtk
<ubuntu> I'm getting "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" when I try to "setup (hd0)" for grub
<serega> william__: 1 hour later here?
<william__> God Bless you all here mightly
<ubuntu> anyone know why?
<posingaspopular> vzduch: i dont think itunes runs ogg
* TeraDyne just rips to ogg so he can listen to it on his iPod with Rockbox
<william__> yup 1 hour
<william__> GB
<vzduch> posingaspopular: oggdec $filename.ogg && lame [insertYourDesiredOptionsHere]  $filename.wav $filename.mp3
<serega> bye
<TeraDyne> posingaspopular: It can. Hold on, let me find the link
<dr_willis> odd.. my mouse pointer froze/crashed. :)
<posingaspopular> TeraDyne: yea that's what i do, but he uses closed format
<serega> OGG/Vorbis rules
<osh_> Flegma: No, I don't have it in my site-packages either. But it needs to be there if you want to import it.
<dr_willis> sort of accidently drug the Firefox icon from the taskpanelbar to xchat.. and it hung the mouse pointer.
<william__> no one still on #ichthux Channels non of them errrr
<william__> BRB
<TeraDyne> posingaspopular: ah. Does he need the MP3s for his iPod?
<posingaspopular> TeraDyne: something like that.
<posingaspopular> i think im just going to do it later
<posingaspopular> thanks anyway
<serega> dr_willis: does it hang only mouse or whole X?
<TeraDyne> posingaspopular: Understood. vzduch's command will cover your needs
<dr_willis> serega,  the mouse is moving around.. but i cant select anything.
<Flegma> osh_,  but.hiw can I put it there?? I have gtk and python installed correctly.... where do you think is the problem??
<posingaspopular> yup. thanks TeraDyne and vzduch
<serega> aha...
<dr_willis> its a little  circle with X in it, and a mini-firefox icon
<sam123> can anybody pastebin the default /etc/asound.conf file for me please?
<dr_willis> i ran 'xkill' in a terminal. it gage an error  'unable to grab pointer'
<dr_willis> Thats a totally new error for me. heh heh
<serega> dr_willis: does this problem apper with these two applications only?
<dr_willis> serega,  it just now happened.. never seen it happen befor
<dr_willis> But i noticed what i did..
<serega> dr_willis: =)
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: All instances of firefox killed?
<jhutchins_lt> Friggin' gesture nonsense.
<serega> dr_willis: well, how about desktop environment?
<serega> dr_willis: is it alive?
<dr_willis> firefox was allready running.. i drug the 'taskbar icon' for firefox that was running , into the xchat text area.
<dr_willis> I think.
<dr_willis> everything is running fine. I just cant use the mouse to select anything
<osh_> Flegma: I installed python-gtk2 and after that I had no problem importing pygtk. But that wasn't the problem was it.
<dr_willis> having to alt-tab  between apps
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: Try killing firefox
<osh_> Flegma: You want to import gtk. What's the diff between pygtk and gtk?
<dr_willis> i dont weant to kill firefox yet.. its 70% done in a download. :)
<serega> do not believe it will help...
<dr_willis> serega,  heh. yea seesm more of a kde/confused issue
<serega> dr_willis: does your mouse open e.g. KDE menu?
<dr_willis> i could kill kicker. that may help
<Flegma> osh_,  gtk is some utility for using gtk I think...and if you want to import pygtk successfully, you have to import gtk...
<Flegma> osh_,  try to import gtk
<dr_willis> mouse can not click on ANYTHING. no tabs in xchat, no K menu, no panel buttons
<serega> dr_willis: ok, clear)
<dr_willis> right click menus also gond
<dr_willis> gone.
<dr_willis> :) but it moves around
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: dcop kicker kicker restart
<serega> dr_willis: yep
<dr_willis> that wont restart my launched apps?
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: Shouldn't, should just restart kicker.
<sam123> can anybody pastebin the default /etc/asound.conf file for me please?
<dr_willis> that kicked it in the head. :)
<osh_> Flegma: I import pygtk without any problems. Both 'import pygtk' and 'from pygtk import *' work well.
<serega> dr_willis: all apps?
<dr_willis> xchats systray thing jumped out of the systray... and now has its own itttsy bitsy window. is the only side effect i sere
<Flegma> osh_,  try to import gtk
<serega> =)))
<osh_> Flegma: There isn't a module named gtk, so it won't work.
<Flegma> osh_,  but, in official tutorial, there is line with import gtk
<osh_> Flegma: Is the tutorial current? Could the module have changed name?
<Flegma> osh_,  current, taken from pygtk.org
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: I've had that happen with some apps/applets, sometimes restarting kicker again fixes it, sometimes you have to restart the app.
<jhutchins_lt> dr_willis: For xchat, just disable the taskbar icon, then re-enable it shoudl do it.
<osh_> Flegma: link please
<Flegma> osh_, http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/ch-GettingStarted.html
<osh_> Flegma: nm, found it.
<osh_> Flegma: Oh, you beat me to it.
<osh_> !python-gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-gtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osh_> Flegma: What about this package then? python-gtk2. Does that help?
<Flegma> osh_,  i have it :?
<osh_> After installing it I could do a 'import gtk'.
<osh_> Can't you?
<Flegma> osh_,  i cant... =-O
<Flegma> osh_,  you have python 2.4 or 2.5??
<phornax> hey anyone know why i get a white desktop only when i try to load beryl? =_= diamond shows, but the other desktops are totally white :o
<osh_> Flegma: 2.5.1
<serega> jhutchins_lt: have you some time again? or give advice who can, please
<jhutchins_lt> phornax: Known failure mode for software that's not ready for release yet.
<Flegma> osh_,  me too
<Flegma> :(
<jhutchins_lt> serega: What's up?
<osh_> Flegma: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/
<osh_> Flegma: you have a gtk-2.0 in that dir?
<Flegma> osh_,  yes, I have...
<Squirrely_Wrath> HOpefully I can get some help.  I just switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu.  I don't have a KDE Control Center in my Menu.  Now I can access it through the run application, but I would much rather have some kind of launcher or menu button.  Anyone able to help?
<osh_> Flegma: perhaps your python is broken then. I have it there and it works like a charm. It loads from /var/lib/python-support from what I can tell.
<osh_> Flegma: Sorry that I can't help you more. Perhaps reinstall it
<K-Ryan> Squirrely_Wrath: Foamy? =)
<Squirrely_Wrath> lol, yup.  Foany fan anyway
<Squirrely_Wrath> Foamy*
<K-Ryan> Anyway, what you want to do is right click somewhere in the KDE Menu
<Flegma> osh_,  thank you very much for your time....
<K-Ryan> There's a button like "edit menus"
* K-Ryan isn't running KDE so he doesn't know exactly what it is.
<Squirrely_Wrath> How about add item to main panel?
<K-Ryan> That'll do it
<osh_> Flegma: Good luck. And don't forget that there's 'qt' which does similar things. =)
<Squirrely_Wrath> wait, that wasn't right.  Hold on a sec. lol
<ubuntu_> /*
<ubuntu_>  * 007Shell.c	v.1.0		Covert Shell Tunnelling in ICMP 0x00 ECHO
<ubuntu_>  *				REPLY message types. Works by putting
<ubuntu_>  *				data streams in the ICMP message past the
<ubuntu_>  *				usual 4 bytes (8-bit type, 8-bit code and
<ubuntu_>  *				16-bit checksum).
<Flegma> osh_,  but qt i scommercial isnt it?
<osh_> Flegma: No.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Ah!  Menu editor!
<osh_> Flegma: Only if you license it as such. It's GPL if you write GPL programs.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, now how do I add KDE Contral center?
<ubuntu>  Hello.  I'm getting a grub error 17 at startup.  I booted from a kubuntu live disk and tried to follow the steps here http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/     to restore grub.  However, T get an error 17 ("Cannot mount selected partition") when I do setup (hd0).  How do I fix this?
<osh_> Flegma: You have the choice to pay Trolltech some money so that your program won't get GPL'ed.
<K-Ryan> Squirrely_Wrath: You're going to ned to select the area you want it in, and fill out the form on the right.
<Flegma> osh_,  oh... ok..i'll try.... ;)
<serega> jhutchins_lt: I noticed that the corruption occurs when some sounds tried to be played simultaneously
<ubuntu_> i am fr wher is the serve fr pl
<Flegma> osh_,  thx a lot....
<K-Ryan> You'll need to put in the command you use in the terminal to launch it.
<osh_> Flegma: No problem. Good luck with whatever it is you're doing.
<ubuntu_> i am fr wher is the serve fr pl
<osh_> Where do I suggest new packages to be included? Somewhere in launchpad.net?
<serega> jhutchins_lt: and does not matter directly through ALSA or through ARTS
<jhutchins_lt> serega: What do you expect?  Mixed sounds?  That could be a limitation of your card.
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Um...and how do I add the launch command?
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<Squirrely_Wrath> Or mor specifically, what is the launch command
<K-Ryan> I thought you said you could launch it from the terminal?
<serega> jhutchins_lt: ok, but such mixing works well in windows. please advice me what settings can I tune
<Squirrely_Wrath> I can, but I just type in the name of it and it runs
<K-Ryan> You would put in that command in that form on the right in the right spot.
<K-Ryan> Oh, then that's all you have to do.
<Squirrely_Wrath> It seems to want the file location
<K-Ryan> No idea =/
<phornax> yay works :D thnx ;)
<jhutchins_lt> serega: Card?
<jhutchins_lt> serega: chipset?
<slipziq> hm.. how do change resolution in ubuntu?
<Squirrely_Wrath> wOOhOO!  You were right, it worked
<serega> jhutchins_lt: AC'97 NVidia nforce
<Squirrely_Wrath> thanks for the help
<jhutchins_lt> Hrm.
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<serega> jhutchins_lt: more precise: ASUS-A8NE
<ubuntu_> > > > > > > /*
<ubuntu_> > > > > > >  * 007Shell.c	v.1.0		Covert Shell Tunnelling in ICMP 0x00 ECHO
<ubuntu_> > > > > > >  *				REPLY message types. Works by putting
<ubuntu_> > > > > > >  *				data streams in the ICMP message past the
<ubuntu_> > > > > > >  *				usual 4 bytes (8-bit type, 8-bit code and
<ubuntu_> > > > > > >  *				16-bit checksum).
<K-Ryan> Sorry I was so vague =P
<jhutchins_lt> !passte | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins_lt> serega: I dunno, this is not something I've had trouble with.
<serega> jhutchins_lt: thanks, pal
<Squirrely_Wrath> No biggie.  I'm used to that part.
<jhutchins_lt> sry
<mkeller> hi
<mkeller> can someone of you help me with a language issue in kubuntu/inkscape?
<tsdgeos> try
<goldfingermafia> hey
<goldfingermafia> anyone have any experance running kismet
<mkeller> well, the problem is quite simple: inkscape runs in english, it's supposed to run in german as all the other software
<BluesKaj> mkeller, k-menu/system settings/regional&Language
<mkeller> german is the only language listed
<mkeller> is there an other place for language definitions that max cause this?
<vzduch> Inkscape is a Gnome program, so it might be necessary to install some Gnome i18n pkg.. but I wouldn't know which
<K-Ryan> !netaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> had a similar issue w/ KMail in Gnome
<mkeller> i'll try
<vzduch> installing kde-i18n-de fixed it
<BluesKaj> mkeller, there are no language options in admin mode ?
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, try amarok playlists/radiostreams
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: No it's something for acm
<K-Ryan> !info acm
<ubotu> acm: A multi-player aerial combat simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-23.1 (feisty), package size 713 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<K-Ryan> Every time I start it, it says
<K-Ryan> About to start sound daemon.
<K-Ryan> Error setting up audio
<K-Ryan> And...
<K-Ryan> This ACM program was built with sound support (netaudio).
<danya_> hello ?
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<danya_> i need some help
<danya_> with my flash player
<K-Ryan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<K-Ryan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vzduch> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danya_> I tried installing it but I get this architecture 64 something not being supported ..
<spitwise> i forgot the command to list my hardware
<K-Ryan> You're trying to install the 64 bit version
<K-Ryan> You need the 32 bit
<danya_> I have intel vcards .. and I have managed to install gnash mozilla-plugin gnash and lib something ..It worked somehow but I cant really view anything the window of you tube is messed up
<BluesKaj> spitwise, lspci
<danya_> K-rayan : how can I know the difference ! .. there's only a flashplayer 9 for linux in a tar.gz form
<K-Ryan> danya_ You need flash from the repos
<K-Ryan> Not from the website
<danya_> as in entering a command ?
<K-Ryan> Or getting it through Adept
<K-Ryan> !flash | danya_
<ubotu> danya_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danya_> thanks :)
<spitwise> tnx BluesKaj
<danya_> K-rayan : I can'tfore install flashplugin-nonfree I've tried that be
<mkeller> I can't find no extra i18n/language package....is there some other idea about how to change the Inkscape language in kde?
<Biovore> Inkscape is a GTK program..
<BluesKaj> mkeller, k-menu/system settings/regional&Language/admin mode/ ?
<Biovore> so probably a gnome option somewhere
<mkeller> BluesKaj, there is only german in the language list
<K-Ryan> danya_ You probably need to open the repository
<rockets> soundkonverter seems to go to ogg no matter what i tell it to do
<Biovore> hehe.. it know whats the best format :-P
<rockets> yes but i need to put this stuff on an ipod
<BluesKaj> set output format rockets ?
<Biovore> install linux on the ipod.. then it can play flack/ogg/mp3/mp4/acc
<danya_> K-Ryan : the repo are all enabled
<Biovore> :-P
<TeraDyne> !rockbox | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Biovore> rockets: you install lame?
<rockets> Yeah I really don't want to risk bricking my ipod, thanks.
<rockets> Biovore, yup. and I manually specified it to use /usr/bin/lame -V 0 --vbr-new --add-id3v2 --ignore-tag-errors --ta "%a" --tt "%t" --tg "%m" --tl "%g" --ty "%y" --tn "%n" %s %d
<TeraDyne> rockets: I use it on my ipod. You can easily reenable the apple firmware, since it stays on the device.
<Holty101> hi
<Biovore> rockets: I don't use sound converter here..  I use mplayer to re-encode.. :-/
<Biovore> or grip
<rockets> i didnt know mplayer could do that
<Biovore> mencoder can do alot of things :-P
<Biovore> can transcode with it
<TeraDyne> I bricked my ipod the first time I installed rockbox, but I fixed it and tried again, and now I can play oggs on my first gen nano.
<rockets> ah
<rockets> im a moron
<rockets> i just had to restart soundkonverter
<Biovore> ah.. ok cool... figured it out.. good
<mkeller> well the strange thing about this is that GIMP runs in german
<SlimG> I want to run a userspecific command after the user has logged in, regardless or desktop environment, where should I put that command?
<rockets> I hate rencoding
<Biovore> well reencoding == worse quality as well
<rockets> I know that.
<rockets> But I just cant stand wma files.
<Biovore> same here..
<TubaBR> how can start new theme in kubuntu
<Biovore> TubaBR: what kind of theme?
<Biovore> color scheme?
<Biovore> widget theme?
<Biovore> loggin theme?
<TubaBR> color scheme
<Biovore> make your own? or pulled from the web?
<TeraDyne> TubaBR: "start"?
<bldzr> Hum
<spitwise> can i remove mdadm if my system is on one partition?
<bldzr> KDM-theme?
<Biovore> spitwise: ues.. mdadm is for raid.. if your not running raid.. it should be safe
<Biovore> (yes)
<spitwise> ok i'm upgrading to feisty now and afraid to reboot, it's throwing nasty messages at me
<Biovore> spitwise: what kinda of messages?
<spitwise> Biovore: will you look at my /etc/fstab?
<spitwise> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-powerpc
<spitwise> W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.17
<spitwise> W: not generating requested initramfs for kernel 2.6.15-26-powerpc
<spitwise> i will pastebin my fstab
<Biovore> spitwise: powerpc?
<cesar_> :D
<spitwise> yep
<spitwise> wish there was a ppc channel for *buntu
<Biovore> well there arn't alot of PPC users anymore in the main stream.. there are alot in the embbedded world..
<spitwise> ya finally found the forum, but nuttin live
<spitwise> pastebin is hanging ..
<Biovore> you can try rebuilding the initramdisk manualy
<spitwise> anyway the fstab is saying this:
<spitwise> # /dev/hda3 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<spitwise> its commented and says its converted..
<jhutchins_lt> spitwise: Probably to a unc name instead of a dev name.
<Biovore> is there an entry for / in the file?
<Biovore> yeah..
<spitwise> # /dev/hda3 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<spitwise> UUID=9e71fbcc-d5b7-4ec3-99b5-bf37f48a550b / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Morrissey> Hi ... I fund on a forum that I have to "allowing inbound tcp port 990 in my iptables configuration." .. anyone know how I would approach?
<Biovore> spitwise: yeah.. thats fine..
<spitwise> and its says the same for a /dev/hda4 which does not exist
<spitwise> initramdisk, mdadm .. very confusing
<Biovore> spitwise: got 2 enties for / in the fstab?
<spitwise> oh my bad .. hda4 is swap
<Biovore> ah ok..
<visit0r> hmm latest gutsy dist-upgrade remove adept etc. is this a known thing?
<spitwise> just not sure how to be sure before the reboot/crossing of the fingers
<grzechu> re
<Biovore> spitwise: well the initramdisk problem is a bit alarming..
<anryko> anybody has kubuntu under IBM ThinkPad R31?
<grzechu> how I can hide application (gkrellm) from task bar ?
<Biovore> grzechu: I don't think gkrellm has that option..
<markgreene> Hey everyone. Is there an easy way to make it so that multiple programs can send audio out the speakers at once?
<Biovore> markgreene: yes..
<grzechu> Biovore: buy KDE should have - I think
<markgreene> Biovore: That's great! How do I do it
<Biovore> markgreene: its a problem with sound cards that don't do hardware mixing.. need to make you application use alsa and not oss
<spitwise> ya it tells me its not generating a initramfs for my kernel whether i install or remove mdadm
<Biovore> to use software mixing
<markgreene> Biovore: In applications like Amarok, I don't see the option to use ALSA - Only Xine
<Biovore> spitwise: mdadm is something you probably don't need
<Biovore> markgreene: under engine select xine and then select output plugin as alsa
<BluesKaj> grzechu, right click in the panel/panel menu/remove from panel/app
<rockets> Hmm, its stuck at 5%
<rockets> Ok, any other ideas for converting wma to mp3?
<rockets> Using LAME preferably
<grzechu> BluesKaj: where I can find this panel? gkrellme has no window decoration at all
<Biovore> well you could use mplayer to take the wma to a .wav then convert from there..
<spitwise> Biovore: will you look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/944546 ?
<BluesKaj> grzechu, are you running gnome or kde?
<Biovore> hmm pastebin running slow today
<spitwise> mmhm
<grzechu> BluesKaj: KDE
<BluesKaj> grzechu, what doi you mean , window decoration ?
<BluesKaj> icon ?
<grzechu> BluesKaj: this frame above application with colse minimize maximize buttons
<Biovore> spitwise: That error looks ok..  you don't need mdadm to boot
<Biovore> spitwise: I think you should be ok..
<spitwise> i'm thinking its just confused about my ppc kernel
<Biovore> well it will do that on x86 as well
<Biovore> it just saying that you initramfs doesn't have mdadm support in it..
<Biovore> you would have to rebuild the initramfs to get it if you needed it.. but since you don't need it.. you can safely ignore..
<spitwise> cool thanks for your help :)
<BluesKaj> grzechu,  sorry i don't understand what you mean "frame above application" ? ...anyone else help here ?
* spitwise goes to reboot
<grzechu> BluesKaj: frame where close icon and others are
<BluesKaj> grzechu, K-menu ?
<grzechu> dont know name
<BluesKaj> K with a gear ?
<grzechu> BluesKaj: no, it is over all applications
<grzechu> terminal, firefox...
<BluesKaj> the bar along bottom or top ,it's called the panel
<grzechu> good to know :)
<BluesKaj> grzechu, like I said earlier , right click in the panel/panel menu/remove from panel/app
<grzechu> so gkrellm does not have this
<grzechu> BluesKaj: but there is no gkrellm in app menu
<BluesKaj> not in kde , i thought you were trying to remove it ...that is gnome application
<grzechu> BluesKaj: need a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> you have to install gkrellm
<grzechu> it is installed :)
<grzechu> ok let me do a screenshot
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to do ?
<autosistem> hola
* BluesKaj scratches his head in wonder 
<grzechu> BluesKaj: dont want to have gkrellm in panel all the time
<vzduch> BluesKaj: I think grzechu wants to say that his gkrellm has no window around it, i.e. no title bar w/ widgets and no window borders
<autosistem> alguien me pude decir como instalo el beryl
<grzechu> vzduch: exacly
<vzduch> !es | autosistem
<ubotu> autosistem: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<frojnd> hello there can xara extreme do something like this on that picrure: http://shrani.si/files/img13nzn.jpg  Tha I wouldn't write with keyboard..
<BluesKaj> well vzduch , help him then , cuz i have no experience with it ...i thought he was trying to get rid of an icon ... dunno how to keep that app out of the panelbar appuse indicator
<vzduch> BluesKaj: neither have I, I don't even know what it's good for
<grzechu> BluesKaj: http://grzechu.org/screen1.png  - I dont want to have gkrellm on panel close to firefox and other running applications
<BluesKaj> it bugs me that amarok etc, are in the application use indicator too, but I just put up with it
<grzechu> I did it on kubuntu 6.06 but dont remember how :(
<BluesKaj> grzechu, is there a preferences/options in the app that might be changed
<spitwise> if you right click you can remove it
<grzechu> where should I right click ?
<spitwise> on the icon you wanna remove
<grzechu> spitwise: there is no options to remove
<spitwise> weird .. there is for me
<grzechu> just : minimize, close move, advanced
<BluesKaj> spitwise, look at the screenshot he posted , it's not an icon
<spitwise> i got a 404 on that page
<spitwise> repost url?
<grzechu> http://grzechu.org/screen1.png
<grzechu> or http://maluch.pcz.pl/~grzechu/screen1.png
<grzechu> it is not a problem, I can use to it, but I'm sure there is a way to remove it from panel
<spitwise> to have a specific app not show in panel when it's launched is the issue?
<grzechu> yes
<spitwise> hmm .. taking a look in kcontrol ..
<spitwise> grzechu: look at kcontrol under Desktop/Taskbar
<zander_> hi ppl
<grzechu> ok, there are options in Window Behavior/advanced settings
<xyl> hi
<grzechu> spitwise: thanks a lot :)
<spitwise> :)
<zander_> using first time kubuntu^^
<xyl> i am using beryl right now, but it seems that my alt-gr and windows keys are disabled. any idea how to enable them again (i couldn't find anything in the beryl config concerning 'misplaced' key bindings)???
<vlt> Hello. Which package(s) do I have to install to turn a plain Ubuntu into Kubuntu?
<xyl> kubuntu-desktop
<cesar_> how can call kdm theme in mode root?
<vlt> xyl: That's all? All other dependencies included?
<xyl> nobody using beryl?
<xyl> it is a meta package. i think it has the basic kubuntu stuff
<Kprofthreat> Having problems getting kbfx working. It's installed and all, but when I choose it from menu styles, nothing happens. Am I missing something?
<xyl> u can deinstall afterwards again should it prove necessary without any effect to kde
<xyl> why does beryl deactivate my alt-gr key?
<dr_willis> !find kbfx
<ubotu> Found: kbfx, kubuntu-artwork-kbfx
<dr_willis> Kprofthreat,  you installed  kubuntu-artwork-kbfx also?
<xyl> need help. i don't have an at anymore :)
<Kprofthreat> dr_willis: No. Should I?
<dr_willis> well it seems to be related.
<Kprofthreat> It's just a bunch of themes
<dr_willis> wonder if its allready installed as a dependency
<dr_willis> You need at least 1 theme. :)
<dr_willis> to use it.
<Kprofthreat> I have one. =] 
<dr_willis> ive never seen kbfx work worth a darn.
<Kprofthreat> =/
* dr_willis installs it to see...
<Kprofthreat> I just wanted to try it, but guess it isn't even capable of that
<dr_willis> all the eyecandy stuff like that i see.. rarely seems to work well
<Kprofthreat> Eh, I didn't really see it as eye candy. In fact, most people don't like it, apparently.
<Kprofthreat> But it will be default in KDE4...if they can make it WORK!
<Kprofthreat> -.-
<Kprofthreat> Speaking of
* Kprofthreat switches back to Konqueror
<dr_willis> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<dr_willis> i got it working...
<dr_willis> :)
<Kprofthreat> ...w00tergog for you.
<dr_willis> i installed the 2 packages.. add to panel.. kbfx spinx
<dr_willis> gave some warning, then started up
<Kprofthreat> Hmm
<dr_willis> ewww. it says 'start' :)
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<Kprofthreat> Oh not that. Anything but that.
<NickPresta> kbfx sucks, I feel
<NickPresta> I much prefer kickoff
<Kprofthreat> Kicker?
<xyl> does anyone know how to activate the top task bar in kde?
<NickPresta> kicker-kickoff is the package, Kprofthreat
<dr_willis> its gettomg scaru when we got soo many icons in the menus we need special launchers/search tools to find them all
<Kprofthreat> Yeah yeah yeah
#kubuntu 2008-06-30
<syntaxblack> awww.... dang it
<syntaxblack> anyone here using KBFX?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: what is it?
<syntaxblack> im trying to install a theme and KBFX replaces the start bar with a better one
<syntaxblack> but i click apply and there is no difference
<syntaxblack> i restart the pc and the theme still wont apply
<vscareinco> hmmmm
<syntaxblack> really random
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: when do you click apply. Thought you'd just add it like a panel?
<vscareinco> is there a specific way I need to do something to get help or do i just ask?
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76746
<syntaxblack> k reading the link now
<vscareinco> ummmm.... here is my link for the thread i started and couldnt really get too much help
<vscareinco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841837
<vscareinco> after like 2 days
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: its in the repos
<syntaxblack> im using the 64 version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: me too, i just installed it
<syntaxblack> and it didnt work?
<ActionParsnip> just playing
<syntaxblack> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150 heres the theme anyways
<syntaxblack> mmm.... shiny
<francisco> hola
<syntaxblack> ahoy
<vscareinco> So can anyone help?
<syntaxblack> this is so random
<syntaxblack> its like kubuntu is trying to fight everything that customises it
<syntaxblack> its being a fashion facist
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: kde4 is stil weird
<vscareinco> Can I get help plaease?
<syntaxblack> wont KBFX work with you either?
<nitin> is it necessary to remove the old version of a program before compiling the new version of it?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: http://www.kbfx.org/article.php?story=20070712043221481
<syntaxblack> extragear?
<syntaxblack> i guess thats in the add/remove programs
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: install kde-extras
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: http://packages.debian.org/stable/kde/kde-extras
<nitin> vscarenico: what's the problem?
<syntaxblack> woah
<syntaxblack> big package
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: you want it
<syntaxblack> installing now
<syntaxblack> ....
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: i installed it but cant find how to get the menu thingy
<syntaxblack> that installed dang quick
<syntaxblack> yeah its a pickly pickle
<syntaxblack> hmmm....
<syntaxblack> well
<syntaxblack> i tried shouting at it
<syntaxblack> that didnt work
<ced_> im a bit new to linux, what's the type of file that is a ".bat" file in windows?
<ced_> or am i searching in the wrong direction..
<syntaxblack> ive been using linux.... for 1 hour
<syntaxblack> first and most important thing
<syntaxblack> make it pretty
<syntaxblack> :D
<ced_> syntaxblack: i use it a bit longer, though i would like to use the more advanced funtions to setup a gameserver.
<syntaxblack> i want to as well
<ced_> i used copmiz, but my ati card doesnt like it ^^
<syntaxblack> but....
<ced_> *compiz.
<syntaxblack> my router came straight out of satans bottom
<ced_> lol
<ced_> lemme guess, speedtouch?
<ced_> sitecom?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: id suggest installing yakuake and run stuff there, much faster
<syntaxblack> it wont portforward no matter how much you try and bribe it with cake
<ced_> try pie.
<ced_> ^^
<syntaxblack> hmmm
<syntaxblack> you could be onto something there
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: cli is the way and the power
<ced_> anyway, is there some kind of file in linux that is like ".bat" in windows?
<syntaxblack> um....
<syntaxblack> sh?
<ced_> hm.
<syntaxblack> oh wait no.... hmmm
<ced_> a bit difficult: i want to install a SRCDS gmod server on linux, it needs wine.
<ced_> and thus i thought if i did the same thing on linux, it would work.
<syntaxblack> i bet im going to break my install on linux about 5 times
<ced_> you have a ati card in your pc?
<syntaxblack> better make a live cd of my settings once every 30 mins
<ced_> you have a ati card in your pc?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: id try and get an efficient sytem with what you need then worry about gloss later
<syntaxblack> nvidia
<ced_> k
<syntaxblack> ....
<syntaxblack> i got fat ass pc
<ced_> syntaxblack: thats OK then, ati doesnt like linux ^.^
<syntaxblack> it has cup holders
<ced_> at least, for me it didnt
<ced_> woot lol
<syntaxblack> and a warp drive
<ced_> start trerk o.o
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: its only as fast as its configuration
<ced_> doh.
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: i bet i could run a pc faster with proper config
<ced_> its 1.28AM here, excuse me for my grammar XD
<syntaxblack> well its running fairly fast
<syntaxblack> kubuntu loads up faster than ubuntu did for some reason
<syntaxblack> oh well
<ced_> actionparsnip, i bet you know how to make a bat file work in wine :-3
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: it can be faster, but as a linux newb you accept defaults. if you dig further you can get extra horse power and save space but you seem tie to gloss
<syntaxblack> all in good time
<ActionParsnip> ced_: it would only run on the scope of wine, it depends what its intention is
<syntaxblack> the thing is
<ced_> i want to install a SRCDS server. its windows based, so it needs wine
<syntaxblack> im a vj and dj soo.... it better have some vj software
<ActionParsnip> !audacity | syntaxblack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<ced_> the thing is, it needs dos-based code lines to operate
<syntaxblack> i think lives does vjing
<syntaxblack> no...
<syntaxblack> vjing
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: id get audigy for music creatrion
<syntaxblack> not djing
<ActionParsnip> and audacity
<syntaxblack> video mixing :D
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ActionParsnip> oh, so not really creating
<ced_> you dont know how, actionparsnip?
<syntaxblack> i do video projection mayo 3d nonsense
<ActionParsnip> ive not looked into that myslef
<syntaxblack> its fun
<syntaxblack> but your better off with pioneer DVJ's
<syntaxblack> if you crap gold bars though
<ced_> sorry if im pushy, its a bit too late for me to be still up lol.
<syntaxblack> which i dont unfortunatly
<pigeon``> how can i have like a little popup and the bottom of my screen when someone write me in pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> you can do video mixing with a midrange pc
<syntaxblack> indeed
<syntaxblack> if your clevah
<ActionParsnip> pigeon``: http://gaim-libnotify.sourceforge.net/
<syntaxblack> and right now im just poking around lives
<syntaxblack> looks like it will do the job
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: you just need a payer and a library of videos, then queue them in a playlist
<ced_> doh, im being ignored.
<ActionParsnip> ced_: sup?
<pigeon``> oh i need a plugin ok ok thx
<syntaxblack> well you really need a way to trigger them with a mpc
<ActionParsnip> pigeon``: pretty much
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: trigger them?
<syntaxblack> yeah
<ced_> i need to know how to feed a .exe with dos-based code lines in linux, through wine .
<syntaxblack> with midi controller
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: like a remote control?
<syntaxblack> well...
<syntaxblack> akai drum pad
<syntaxblack> or midi piano
<ActionParsnip> ced_: so you want to run an exe with extra switches?
<ced_> yeah!
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: yeah you can do that with a mid range pc
<ActionParsnip> ced_: ok no problem
<syntaxblack> well im a cgi student so...
<syntaxblack> i need beef
<syntaxblack> man beef
<ced_> syntaxblack: you can do everything on a basic PC with linux, as long as it doesnt require intesive calculations.
<syntaxblack> maya = intensive calculations
<ced_> for that you need a better pc, i guess. it would still run, but just slower.
<syntaxblack> well i custom built mine
<ced_> anyway, actionparsnip, do you know how?
<syntaxblack> so its all good
<ced_> k
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: yes forcgi you need power, for the video thing you simply need storage and enough power to decode the video
<ActionParsnip> ced_: just searching
<ced_> doh.
<syntaxblack> and a good piece of software to trigger it
<ced_> thats what im doing right now ^^
<syntaxblack> but.... the best vj tool for linux is on dynebolic
<syntaxblack> which is shite
<syntaxblack> or opensuse
<syntaxblack> which got a bad review on the latest version
<ced_> yug suse, so uberdeutsch lol.
<syntaxblack> i dont get the point in suse
<ced_> its big, and has a cameleon lol.
<syntaxblack> its a company that is the ass slave of microsoft apparently
<syntaxblack> well...
<syntaxblack> you can rip the suse theme and whack it into kubuntu
<syntaxblack> there you go
<syntaxblack> suse
<ced_> its owned by novell ^^
<syntaxblack> without the suck
<syntaxblack> actually
<syntaxblack> i might do that
<syntaxblack> i founda nice suse black theme
<ced_> no!
<ced_> use COMPIZ!
<ced_> MUCH better.
<ActionParsnip> compiz is worthless
<ced_> NO!
<ActionParsnip> gets old VERY quiickly
<syntaxblack> plus i like the word suse appearing on my screen when i boot up my pc in black and orange
<ced_> unless you have a shitty videocard
<ActionParsnip> ced_: I can run it fine, I just choose not to
<ced_> thats your call ^^
<syntaxblack> suse.... sounds like a fruity choclate bare
<ced_> i love it.
<ced_> but not for servers.
<syntaxblack> mmm....
<syntaxblack> choclate
<nitin> sytaxblack: how do i get that black suse theme
<ced_> llol.
<syntaxblack> hang on
<ActionParsnip> ced_: why not servers?
<syntaxblack> ill try and find it
<nitin> i've also tried suse, but found it bulky
<ced_> actionparsnip: because, would you do that to a server? would you want a reliabilty machine with blingbling? lol
<ced_> a server needs performance, and stability.
<syntaxblack> http://www.kde-look.org go there and go nuts
<ced_> and a good management.
<syntaxblack> search for suse
<syntaxblack> you get all kinds of dark orangy yummy things
<Haza1> Evening folks. can someone recommend a good IRC client for Kubuntu?
<syntaxblack> .
<ced_> konversation!
<ced_> lol
<syntaxblack> :D
<ActionParsnip> ced_: i just wouldnt bother. Ive got it on my torrent server / amarock player, accessed via XUL
<ced_> im using that, never had problems with it.
<Haza1> ced_: Its better than kopete?
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: xchat, pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !irc | Haza1
<ubottu> Haza1: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ced_> its standard installed in kUbuntu.
<syntaxblack> i cant be bothered to install firefox because kompete seems fine
<Haza1> I can't even talk to the server with this client! :)
<ced_> lol.
<syntaxblack> oh wait
<syntaxblack> not kompete
<syntaxblack> im talking arse
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: konqueror
<syntaxblack> thats the one
<syntaxblack> as you can see
<syntaxblack> i am a very advanced user
<syntaxblack> ...
<syntaxblack> on windows
<syntaxblack> :D
<ced_> right.
<ced_> me too ^^
<syntaxblack> but....
<ced_> thats why im learning linux
<ActionParsnip> me 3.0
<syntaxblack> i set fire to my windows xp
<syntaxblack> i outright refuse to install it ever again
<ActionParsnip> ive learned enough for my needs and love helping others
<ced_> even though half my school is pro-microsft.
<nitin> opera seems better,
<ActionParsnip> nitin: flash is weird with linux and linux from what ive seen
<ActionParsnip> i use it on my work lappy
<syntaxblack> a guy brought a dell xps laptop in running linux with a fancy neon blue/black theme with kubuntu
<syntaxblack> into my uni
<ced_> firefox seems hapily cooperating with flash under linux ^^
<syntaxblack> no one in the class heard of linux
<Haza1> Yeah.. Konversation looks a little better
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: you can make it look however you want
<syntaxblack> no one at all
<ced_> doh, im getting slow.
<syntaxblack> he showed us it on a projector
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: my uni dual booted Win2000 and redhat 7
<ced_> brb.
<syntaxblack> my entire uni is on mac osx
<syntaxblack> which i hate
<syntaxblack> cause it hurts my eyes
<syntaxblack> ow
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: I run pidgin due to me chatting on sametime, msn, googletalk and irc
<syntaxblack> to much white
<Haza1> syntaxblack: Some kind of design uni or something?
<syntaxblack> white everywhere
<syntaxblack> art uni
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: change it
<nitin> Acion: since i'm on a slow dialup, i don't bother about flash or watching videos, so opera seems fast on my pc
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Thats the same reson i liked Kopete
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: you can change you r own environment surely
<Haza1> syntaxblack: I guessed as much
<syntaxblack> yeah well
<syntaxblack> thats why im a a/v performance artist
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: you cant hate an OS due to the frontend, thats just childish
<syntaxblack> the os is fine
<syntaxblack> the front end burns my eyeballs
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: excatly!! you have to hate it for the lack of left click / right click ;)
<syntaxblack> though
<ced_> bk.
<syntaxblack> you can right click
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: theres mac key + click
<syntaxblack> i found out by accident
<Haza1> Not on the nachines i used a couple of years back
<ActionParsnip> or whatever
<Haza1> silly little round mice with one button
<syntaxblack> no the mouse does right click
<syntaxblack> when it feels like it
<syntaxblack> you got a trick it
<Haza1> Then again i think it was MacOs 7 i was using at the time
<ced_> any1 knows how to get extra switches working in windows software (.exe) through wine?
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: its basically an OS for retards as far as I can see
<syntaxblack> well....
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: lol!!
<syntaxblack> its got good stable software
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: And designers ;)
<ActionParsnip> Haza1: with overpriced hardware.....But it looks nice
<syntaxblack> i have a macbook pro with a black frontend theme
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: if you like it, install freeBDS or OpenBSD, same deal
<syntaxblack> i found a way to hack the theme
<ced_> actionparsnip: no wonder one of the macbooks is the best windows laptop somehow >.<
<Haza1> ActionParsnip: Tats what its all about eh? With my Mac Air, IpoD and Itunes shoved up my a**
<syntaxblack> i prefer linux
<Haza1> :D
<Haza1> *tats/Thats
<ced_> i DO like the iPod.
<syntaxblack> the ipod is good
<syntaxblack> lasts for days without recharging
<ced_> got one myself, 8GB nano video..
<ActionParsnip> i dislike ipod, so much more out there
<syntaxblack> iphone
<Haza1> syntaxblack: If you like Mac's im sure it is ;)
<syntaxblack> now thats a piece of shit
<Haza1> oh yes! the IPhone too
<ced_> im getting a little smell of "offtopic" here lol..
<syntaxblack> that thing is completely useless
<syntaxblack> its just bling
<ced_> i have a nokia 3120, it serves me FINE
<syntaxblack> psp is bling bling as well
<syntaxblack> would be nice if there were some games for it
<ced_> quad band, poly tones, just the basic needs, and 4weeks of battery life,
<ced_> and it never failed.
<syntaxblack> i wonder if gpx are still going
<syntaxblack> now that thing looked fun
<ced_> not even when i accedentaly dropped it in front of a bus.
<ced_> coach.
<syntaxblack> best gadget of all though i have to say
<syntaxblack> hands down
<syntaxblack> The Game Gear
<Haza1> syntaxblack: :)
<syntaxblack> that thing
<syntaxblack> was
<syntaxblack> the
<ced_> you heard of that new OCZ device?
<syntaxblack> SHIT
<ced_> the neural impuls actuator.
<Haza1> syntaxblack: Just don't tilt the screen ;)
<syntaxblack> ah never tilt the screen
<ced_> i mean WTF (sorry, so true..)
<Haza1> The Gameboy however....
<syntaxblack> gameboy was cool but its wasnt called the GAME GEAR!
<ced_> i have a DS :-3
<nitin> what is zlib, tcl.h and tk.h
<syntaxblack> i gave my ds to my mate and my psp to my dad
<nitin> i need these to compile scid
<ced_> zlib is a form of compression.
<syntaxblack> i give up on portable gaming
<ced_> for http protocol.
 * Haza1 hasn't owned a game machine since the PS1
<ActionParsnip> get a nokia 6230. Booya!
<Haza1> Even my PC is a pile of junk!
<ced_> i have a 3120!
<ced_> YAY.
<nitin> how can i install it, ced?
<ced_> adept, i guess.
<ActionParsnip> and what does WAP stand for.....Where Are the Phones
<syntaxblack> neo geo emulator............ since i installed that i dont need a ps3
<Haza1> I was quite enjoying Pingu's to be honest
<syntaxblack> i just need 10 spare fighting sicks
<Haza1> then i found there was only "Tutorial Island" :(
<nitin> ced: and what are those tcl.h and tk.h
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: get a copy of mamix with a usb stick full of roms and a proper cabinet
<ced_> WAP = Wireless Acces Point?
<ActionParsnip> wap == wireless acceess protocol
<ced_> nitin: dunno, sorry.
<syntaxblack> wipe ass please
<ced_> actionparsnip: whatever ^^
<ced_> syntaxblack, through your screen. RIGHT..
<ced_> not doing it anyway.
<syntaxblack> yep
<anabelle> hello
<ced_> sup.
<nitin> ced: i looke at adept, there is zlib-bin and other zlib*, which one should i install
<anabelle> im trying a LiveCD in a PC with LCD monitor
<ActionParsnip> ced_: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/running-wine
<anabelle> and it looks awful
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: it will its not configured
<anabelle> like losts of horizontal -wrong alined lines
<ced_> ask someone more experienced, nitin, sorry.
<anabelle> actionparsnip
<anabelle> how can i configure it?
<anabelle> i installed it using wubi and it looked awful too
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: you could modify your xorg.conf but settings will be lost when you reboot
<anabelle> yeah i tried
<ced_> typ ctrl+alt+F5 , see if you like that better. (ctrl+alt+F7 to go back,.)
<anabelle> but dunno what to add
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: thats what you need to do
<anabelle> hsync vsync?????????
<anabelle> je ne sais pas
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: do you need video drivers in wubi? i dont use wubi. I always install native
<ced_> tu francaise? lol.
<anabelle> i neverd used it before either
<nitin> ced: ok
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: i think yuo need toresearch
<anabelle> ced_ un peu
<ced_> je ete hollandais, sorry lol.
<anabelle> can you help me :'(
<anabelle> i don't know what to search for
<ced_> just multi culti.....................................................................................(stfu ced.)
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: i dunno if wubi needs grphics drivers or not as I dont know how it interfaces with the video card
<anabelle> "messed up screen" just doesn't return the info i need.
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: it could be native or a virtual card, i simply dont know
<anabelle> its native
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: ok, what graphics card do you have?
<anabelle> lspci right?
<ced_> hmm, gtg people, if i go sleep now, i might just get enough sleep for work tommorow (6AM)...
<anabelle> i'll check
<ced_> cya..
<anabelle> au revoir ced_
<anabelle> :P
<ced_> au revoir. lol
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: id run lspci
<anabelle> i tried to start in safe graphics mode and it didn't work
<anabelle> it rebooted
<syntaxblack> ...........
<syntaxblack> theres a nintentdo ds emulator
<syntaxblack> in the kubuntu add/remove programs
<syntaxblack> i guess linux flips one off at the big corp giants then
<syntaxblack> :D
<ActionParsnip> itll be an emulator but wont have the bios'
<ActionParsnip> as they are copyrighted
<syntaxblack> yeah but we know what they are getting at
<anabelle> i tried without safe graphics and it rebooted also :'(
<anabelle> now im scared!!!
<ActionParsnip> its like openttd, you need the original game files
<syntaxblack> whoa a mud client
<syntaxblack> hmmm.....
<syntaxblack> should i or shouldnt i
<syntaxblack> people still play mud games?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: indeed
<syntaxblack> wow
<anabelle> what may be happening??!
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: mud games are as old as irc... ;)
<anabelle> :'(
<anabelle> pleae help
<syntaxblack> i might give it a go
<syntaxblack> ill play the old classic orignial mud 2
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: id reinstall. I know nothing of wubi. I disagree with VMs
<syntaxblack> mmmm.... old
<syntaxblack> i got a sudden urge to play zork
<syntaxblack> i wish i still had my cousins spectrum
<anabelle> no im not using wubi now
<anabelle> im using a regular LiveCD
<anabelle> and it doesn't start
<anabelle> t reboots
<anabelle> again and again
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: spectrum was ace
<syntaxblack> either that or the amstrad
<ActionParsnip> anabelle: you may need to edit the boot to disable some boot options like acpi or dma
<syntaxblack> but im only 19 so i can only dream about what those days must be like
 * ActionParsnip is 28
<syntaxblack> i wanna travel back in time and see what it would be like to get a spectrum for your birthday
<ActionParsnip> JOYYY!
<syntaxblack> joy
<ActionParsnip> and connecting to the web with 56k
<syntaxblack> and tape loading areas
<syntaxblack> the spectrum had a modem?
<syntaxblack> errors*
<ActionParsnip> tapes were mint, yeah, telnet was the way
<syntaxblack> seriously?
<suwro> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | suwro
<ubottu> suwro: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<syntaxblack> i dont belive the 48k spectrum had a modem
<syntaxblack> omg
<syntaxblack> thats adorable
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: the 128k one did
<syntaxblack> could you play mud on it?
<syntaxblack> like a real mmorpg mud game?
<syntaxblack> omg..... playing on a spectrum on a tiny old tv in a dark bedroom
<ActionParsnip> http://www.nvg.ntnu.no/sinclair/computers/zxspectrum/spec_su0787.htm
<suwro> can pppoe be configured with kppp ???
<syntaxblack> what the hell would you do with a spectrum connected to the internet?
<syntaxblack> text adventure games?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: communicate with banks, telnet for email
<syntaxblack> awww............
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: cat on irc
<syntaxblack> no games then
<nitin> ubottu: how do i install zlib
<ubottu> nitin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: im sure theres text games
<syntaxblack> oh well irc is one thing
<ActionParsnip> suwro: not sure dude, i think so. never done it
<syntaxblack> did u ever go on a irc on a spectrum?
<suwro> ok. what do i need to make network-manager handle pppoe ?
<suwro> all I could find on ggl. was some pppoe for NM but gnome versions.
<ActionParsnip> suwro: you can install gnome libs if you dont mind a little bloat
<nitin> how do i install zlib
<suwro> hmm no kde pppoe cfg?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxblack: no i was about 9 or 10 when we had it
<ActionParsnip> suwro: i dunno, ive never used it. Ive always used ethernet
<suwro> I use wireless most of the time - but now i need pppoe over my wireless connection...
<ActionParsnip> suwro: like a vpn?
<suwro> no wireless with EAP/TLS enterprise with TKIP and MSCHAPv2 - also for auth need pppoe - user/pass on both
<suwro> wpa_supplicant / pppoe.
<ActionParsnip> im gonna have to split guys, its late and im up soon
<ActionParsnip> suwro: try in #ubuntu as well man
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<suwro> I've made it manually but when wlan0 is on /etc/network/interfaces network-manager ignore it.
<syntaxblack> see ya
<nitin> tcl.h and tk.h from where can i get these files to be able to compile scid
<MachinatorSyver> how do I manually unmount a cd drive from konsole, it wont let me eject or unmount from kde or the button on the cd drive
<MachinatorSyver> error msg is:
<MachinatorSyver> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/scd0 (/dev/scd0) named 'Elements' and currently mounted at /media/scd0 could not be unmounted.
<MachinatorSyver> The following error was returned by umount command:
<MachinatorSyver> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/scd0
<Haza1> MachinatorSyver: try a sudo unmount
<Jucato> MachinatorSyver: try "sudo umount /media/scd0"
<MachinatorSyver> thanks, I was trying the command unmount rather than umount
<Jucato> nitin: tcl8.5-dev and tk8.5-dev
<nitin> by looking at makefile, is it possible to know what should be edited
<nitin> wouldn't it be better if ubuntu included all the packages that are essential to compile a program?
<szakulec> unless you include everything (which isn't always possible), it's hard to know what should go in and what doesn't
<edju> Kaffeine is installed, and ran the install_css.sh script, so libdvdcss2 is installed, too.  However, Kaffeine will not play dvds - says it's encrypted.  Evidently, it doesn't recognize libdvdcss.  Solution?
<Jucato> nitin: 1. why edit the Makefile. 2. no, you can't possibly have all the headers and source code installed.... unless you use a source-based distro
<Jucato> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * Haza has finally stopped sneezing
<guy_> anyone using alpha-1 of 8.10?
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<MachinTrucChose> Hi
<mr---t-> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rysiek> hi all
<MachinTrucChose> I clicked the wrong thing during the last Adept Updater run, basically I told it not to replace grub's menu.lst, and I want to undo that. Menu.lst is not being updated to include the latest kernel image.  I tried manually editing menu.lst but it's not a simple case of creating a new entry where I replace 2.6.24.17 with 2.6.24.19
<rysiek> guys, I need to run startx as a certain user from an init.d script
<rysiek> su -c startx username works from the commandline as root
<rysiek> but not from the init.d script during bootup
<rysiek> "user not authorized to run X"
<rysiek> any ideas?
<rysiek> .Xauthority and .ICEauthority are all there by the time I try to run the script
<szakulec> amarok channel is #amarok?
<obf213> yo does abbattoir ever stop by this room anymore
<petenpete> or intelikey, those 2 guys were aces.
<Jucato> petenpete: abattoir hasn't been online for quite a long time now. intelikey still comes in
<petenpete> man, I remember when i first started using kubuntu, those guys could answer any question I had.
<Jucato> I bet they still can... provided they're here ;)
<appu> how can we make gdm the default display manager
<Jucato> appu: if it's installed, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<appu> thanks jucato
<Walzmyn> Got a weird thing going here - the XML file dolphin uses to store it's bookmarks keeps getting changed to being owned by root.
<_2> what's the best way to find a bottle neck on a net ?
<Jucato> <petenpete> or intelikey, those 2 guys were aces.
<_2> lol
<_2> Jucato be heave
<Jucato> <petenpete> man, I remember when i first started using kubuntu, those guys could answer any question I had.
<Jucato> *ahem*
<Jucato> Walzmyn: that happens in D3lphin when it's opened as root (using kdesu/kdesudo)
<intelikey> !ircasroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircasroot
<hydrogen> !isntasbadaspeoplemakeitouttobe
<ubottu> hydrogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NickPresta> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<NickPresta> :)
<intelikey> hydrogen the risk is not large. but there is risk involved,  and as i have been informed it adds trouble/frustration to the ircops also.    (if you get hacked that is)
<hydrogen> their is risk involved as soon as you plug your computer into the world wide interblog
<intelikey> but far less if you don't do stupid stuff like irc'ing as root... :)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> the same amount
<intelikey> no
<hydrogen> wlel
<hydrogen> maybe a tiny bit more
<hydrogen> I'm pretty sure none of the major irc clients in use have had a security vulerability that allows remote command execution in... ages
<intelikey> wouldn't bet on it.
<intelikey> but remote command execution is not the only thing involved.
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen, What your not understanding is just because your running IRC doesn't mean they don't have your IP Address if you aren't using a vhost or shell
<hydrogen> and uhh
<Invisible_Slack> if I have your IP address you bet your butt I can get into your box if I'm remotely skilled, so don't be stupid and leave root logged in
<hydrogen> what in the world does that matter?
<hydrogen> the root account in ubuntu is locked
<hydrogen> -> they can try all they want to brute force the password
<Invisible_Slack> if your logged in and I remote into your PC I got root, if your sudo'ed into root you ahve root terminal up
<Invisible_Slack> don't need to brute force nothing
<hydrogen> its better for them to know the root account name (it's standard) then to know your account name (it can be brute forced)
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen, if you can't understand the risks of running IRC as root then you need to learn
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen,  and don't be so defensive when people give you a nice suggestion and tell you to be carefull
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> you are pretty not that smart
<intelikey> in one point i tend to agree with hydrogen there.  irc'ing as a ubuntu root.jr is an equally bad idea.
<hydrogen> you can't get into my box by just having my ip address
<hydrogen> without guessing a password
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen, your the guy that builds a kernel as root even though it says in the instructions not to huh?
<hydrogen> and without me having a ssh daemon running
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen, you do what your told not to because you think your good
<hydrogen> or some other login daemon
<hydrogen> no, the point is that running irc as a user is _at least as unsafe_ as running it as root ( possibly more unsafe on *buntu ) if the irc client is not vulnerable
<intelikey> the big if there says it all though
<Invisible_Slack> program as root = do anything, program as user = restrictions
<Invisible_Slack> how is root = user?
<intelikey> and if it is, then you can have your irc client hujacked while your back is turned.
<hydrogen> I already said "if the irc client is not vulernable"
<hydrogen> intelikey: and with everyones favorite root junior, then you just quietly wait around for a shell, and try to sudo once in a while and hope you catch it in the fifteen minute period it doesn't ask for ones password
<Invisible_Slack> go to a website that has a java script, your web browser is user, it won't hijack the pc, browse as root and well your hijacked
<intelikey> Invisible_Slack ubuntu's root jr. account is just one john away from full root access
<intelikey> but i'll hush,  this is an old argument.
<hydrogen> Invisible_Slack: right, you are missing the point
<Invisible_Slack> intelikey, yes I know it is.. haven't been around for a while but I'm not noob
<hydrogen> The point is, if the program is not vulernerable, ircing as root is just as safe as ircing as a user, if not more safe
<Invisible_Slack> hydrogen, not going to argue with you, just got off a 12 hour shift and i'm tired.. I was pointing out root = bad 99.9% of the time. thats why this network will kick you if your connected as root
<intelikey> dangers imo are thus  root => root jr. >> all other accounts
<Invisible_Slack> no program is 100% safe.. they all have vul's
<Invisible_Slack> some just haven't been found, HENCE shouldn't be as root ;)
<Invisible_Slack> my 2 cents are done
<hydrogen> so, what you are saying, is that my statement is correct
<Invisible_Slack> No your statement isn't correct
<sub[t]rnl> hax
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<intelikey> "this network will kick you..."?     no.
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ yo
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> long time man, how goes
<intelikey> tov and well
<intelikey> and you ?
<sub[t]rnl> good. thanks
<intelikey> yeah good and well   sorry.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> man i havn't played with linux for so long.. time to relearn all my bash tricks. :(
<intelikey> i get banned from #bash     they just don't like me there.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> go #awk then
<sub[t]rnl> next best thing
<sub[t]rnl> you still running that min system, or did you decide to go gui
<intelikey> seems i'm unconvintional and thus wrong.     i never understood that.   "you don't do it our way, so you are doing it the wrong way"    and i'm like but if it works what differance does it make how you get there ???
<sub[t]rnl> agreed.  i learned some of my bash scripting from you.  if it works, ok by me.
<sub[t]rnl> i suppose it's when you use it long enough that you get angry at 'cat joe.txt |grep' stuff. :P
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl well i have changed hardware,  so i now have kde gnome kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop blackbox fluxbox icewm and a few others installed,   and i use the console just like always  ;/
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<intelikey> yeah;   hehhe  or   echo `cat file`   :)
<sub[t]rnl> whoa what happened to ol' ubotu
<intelikey> he got a face lift
<intelikey> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sub[t]rnl> double t's.  lol
<sub[t]rnl> k
<intelikey> ok she got a lift then if that's the way you want to say it....
<sub[t]rnl> ubottu is sexy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sexy
<intelikey> or boob job      <sub[t]rnl> double t's.  lol
<sub[t]rnl> agh, bot abuse already
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ lol
 * intelikey hides
<sub[t]rnl> show me some new ash scripts to drool on
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<intelikey> i don't have one i don't think.   let me look.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2b9e0a66 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2234b655
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7cad1cf7 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5b30d822
<intelikey> that should keep you busy for a minute.
<sub[t]rnl> yay
<sub[t]rnl> <3 curl
<sub[t]rnl> brb, grabbing fluids
<asobi> flash doesn't work after upgrading to firefox 3
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6377acdc http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7a783f1b   <<< both obsoleet in their own right,  but still something to ignite thought. @ sub[t]rnl
<intelikey> !flash | ubottu anything new on flash ?
<ubottu> ubottu anything new on flash ?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> asobi i don't see anything new there.
<asobi> i already tried installing it again
<intelikey> asobi if Jucato  weren't busy he might be able to point you at something useful
<intelikey> or NickPresta even.
<intelikey> but me. i don't use it   ( it applies to either ff or flash, take your pick )
<sub[t]rnl> need to find out how kde4 is running.  Been a while since beta I suppose.
<sub[t]rnl> asobi➜ 32 or 64 bit?
<asobi> 32
<sub[t]rnl> when you tried reinstalling, was that with apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<sub[t]rnl> then re-installing?
<asobi> i used adept
<sub[t]rnl> same deal, k.  you'll need to close firefox for it to take hold.  if you havn't
<asobi> i did
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, not sure then. :/
<asobi> heh google doesn't know either
<sub[t]rnl> -1 for google.
<asobi> i am using beta 4, how do i ypdate that?
<WaY> hello and Viva España
<asobi> backports only have beta 4
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl firewall your end ?
<sub[t]rnl> didn't think so, sec
<sub[t]rnl> wild, what port is irc dcc's
<sub[t]rnl> if you know off hand
<intelikey> well it's variable
<intelikey> 8055 may be what i'm defaulting to
<nitin> hello
<intelikey> but it can be adjusted
<intelikey> nitin
<nitin> intelikey: i need help regarding compiling
<intelikey> nitin have a specific error message ?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah i'm blocking.  don't you make me port forward intelikey :(
<intelikey> !b-e | nitin and read this link
<ubottu> nitin and read this link: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl lol.  can you just pastebin it ?
<sub[t]rnl> lol, now i'm confused.  your saying i'm trying to send something to you?
<sub[t]rnl> i'm checking processes, i'm haxd
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<nitin> intelikey: yes, i would like to paste the output, pls tell me how
<intelikey> not now you aren't  but  "-:- DCC GET ("joe") request from sub[t]rnl[n=subtrnl@unaffiliated/subtrnl/x-362560 [67.52.230.118:1026]] 16.14 kb CDCC Auto-geting file joe from [sub[t]rnl  -:- SignOff [GuS]: #kubuntu (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<intelikey> !pastebin | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> whoa, i'm trying to send my favorite bash editor
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<Mimi> QUESTION: hey, how do i figure out what wireless card I have? Im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<sub[t]rnl> Mimi➜ sudo lshw
<Mimi> thanks
<intelikey> i recognized the name as "joe's own editor" but also know that you can call a text file/script anything you like   i often name temp scripts "bob"  so thought nothing of it
<nitin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23862/
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ aye, don't know what i was doing there.  too many brews
<intelikey> :)
<nitin> intelikey: i've pasted the url
<intelikey> yes i was looking at it.
<intelikey> nitin looks like you may need to install  tcl-dev and tk-dev packages    or what ever the correct names for them are
<intelikey> it's looking for header file   best i can discern
<nitin> intelikey: i installed them but
<sub[t]rnl> Mimi➜ lspci -v or lspci -v |grep Network
<intelikey> nitin something like   tcl8.4-dev
<intelikey> and tk8.4-dev
<intelikey> hardy may offer later versions too
<intelikey> and nitin is went
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl in hardy the lspci version supports -nn also.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl i.e.   lspci -nn | grep net
<intelikey> or Net
<intelikey> or -i the grep
<intelikey> or call the bot on !enter
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ roger that
<sub[t]rnl> forgot how to search man pages
<sub[t]rnl> is it ?
<sub[t]rnl> err
<intelikey> just a note.  -nn is not supported in dapper
<sub[t]rnl>  /
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl / forward ? backward
<sub[t]rnl> tx
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> and of course  n next  :)
<sub[t]rnl> thats what i was checking for. :P
<intelikey> i mean in "less"  after a search hit n for the next occurance   not the -n switch in lspci   ;/
<intelikey> man uses less
<sub[t]rnl> ew nifty
<sub[t]rnl> still on ol' bitchx intel?
<intelikey> yep
<sub[t]rnl> atta baby
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl and even though i went form a 4g to an 80g hdd and p1 to p3   still setup the system "nosuid"    i still dont use partitions, still don't use a gui (except to help someone in here from time to time) , still play my vidios in vlc with svgalibs in the console...   i haven't shanged much.
<intelikey> some joker yestergo was saying that he thought i thought i was all 1337 and 5h17.    but i don't.    i do think i specialize in a very few things, and those i can do adaquitly,   but i'm not leet guru massa
<intelikey>  
<_dennister> hey ppl...I was just gifted with a promise serial ata card, which is a godsend considering my current rebuild of my son's pc (he has a sata drive, but mobo doesn't have sata support)   has anyone gotten this to work?
<dwidmann> intelikey: You're just being modest :P
<intelikey> heh.  no.
<_dennister> hwinfo is calling it an "unclassified device"
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ good to see that even though you have the means, your still holding to the roots. :}
<intelikey> !hardware | _dennister you might check if it's listed
<ubottu> _dennister you might check if it's listed: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_dennister> intelikey: thx
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> is there an IRC channel for WINE, or do we just use this?
<intelikey> bdizzle
<intelikey> #wine-hq   is it ?
<bdizzle> hi intelikey
<intelikey> #winehq   maybe ?
<bdizzle> no, no one in that room
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ whats find . -type f -a \( -perm -2000 -o -perm -4000 \) -print show u
<sub[t]rnl> nadda?
<sub[t]rnl> wait that might be guid too
<intelikey> why would anything be suid or sgid in my home ?
<bdizzle> got it
<sub[t]rnl> pff
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<sub[t]rnl> time to read up on all the big changes in hardy
 * sub[t]rnl sways
<bdizzle> meh, no one responding in there
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl  find . -type f -a \( -perm -7000 -o -perm -6000 -o -perm -5000 -o -perm -4000 -o -perm -3000 -o -perm -2000 -o -perm -1000 \) -print
<bdizzle> I'm trying to get Halo to work in Wine 1.0. On the Wine-HQ database, it claims it to be "Silver"
<intelikey> but it wouldn't matter what the permission was set, the whole system (mine not yours) is "nosuid,nosgid"
<intelikey> bdizzle i don't drink the stuff
<sub[t]rnl> howdja go about that?
<sub[t]rnl> like the entire system is chrooted
<sub[t]rnl> or whatever
<bdizzle> um, haha, right
<sub[t]rnl> i need my training wheels again. :(
<intelikey> no the fs is mounted nosuid   be warned though  you loose lots of functionality.   like  startx sudo(or any variant thereof) mount and things like that won't work for the user.
<sub[t]rnl> ah, duh
<sub[t]rnl> righto
<intelikey>  with a default ubuntu system,  if one adjusted only fstab and menu.lst to affect "nosuid,nogid" they would still get the graphical login which would work,  they would have a normal user gui with no way to admin (do as root) anything
<intelikey> so there is no way i could reccomend that to anyone in here.    but it also affectively busts many exploits/cracks/attacks simply because what an attacker expects to happen wont happen.    (i didn't say it closed all doors, nor imply that it didn't unlock others)
<intelikey> but in general, anything that deviates from normal, is a deturant of sorts.   "security by obscurity"  while not realistic, yet still often affective to the casual script kiddy
<_dennister> okay...got so excited with this i plugged it all in without checking model number...promise is not in ubuntu hcl, but linux support for it looks promising...bbs
<intelikey> one thing that more accomplished "black hats" will notice are things that aren't normal, may also indicate danger zones.     "if i was trying to crack a random box, i wouldn't look for one with an open door. i'd look for one that looked exactly like a fresh install a year down the road for it's actual install."
<sub[t]rnl> hehe.
<sub[t]rnl> go ahead and get the honey pot
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<intelikey> yeah right. :)
<intelikey> http://hackslab.com  is it ?
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<intelikey> or .org i don't recall
<sub[t]rnl> think it was .com
<bdizzle_> okay, sorry
<sub[t]rnl> np bd
<bdizzle_> anyway, I tried to get it to work another way and it froze up, had to restart
<sub[t]rnl> not sure if your going to get any specialized responses in here bdizzle, check wine forums for the specific game
<sub[t]rnl> unless you run across someone who has got it working in here
<nitin> intelikey: i had installed tcl8.5-dev and tk8.5-dev, and I edited the Makefile by writing tcl version 8.5, but it didn't work
<nitin> presently i'm downloading tk8.4-dev and tcl8.4-dev
<intelikey> nitin hmmm   what is the package again ?
<intelikey> the one you are trying to build ?
<nitin> tcl8.4-dev and tk8.4-dev
<intelikey> the one you are trying to build ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i keep getting this error when i check the cd for errors and i don't want to install it withe rrors
<nitin> sorry, i 'm trying to compile scid
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i've tried 4 different cdrs already
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i'm downloading the iso again
<intelikey> !find scid
<ubottu> Found: cd-discid, libdiscid0, libdiscid0-dev, scid
<CostaRicanQuaker> and if it give sme the error again
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm going to install it anyway
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hopefully you
<intelikey> !info scid
<ubottu> scid (source: scid): chess database. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-2 (hardy), package size 1779 kB, installed size 5984 kB
<CostaRicanQuaker> the experts will be able to help me
<sub[t]rnl> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<intelikey> nitin is there a reason you can't use the one in the repos ?
<sub[t]rnl> CostaRicanQuaker➜ we will give it a go :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so that i can get the damn thing on my computer so that i can learn this system tand master it and eventually just sit here
<sub[t]rnl> CostaRicanQuaker➜ excellent
<nitin> i have already one from the repo, but i want to have more recent version, intelikey
<CostaRicanQuaker> and also help others who might have problems with their computer trying to install something better than microsoft or mac os x
<sub[t]rnl> CostaRicanQuaker➜ well, you have the right attitude, thats for sure.
<intelikey> nitin hmmm,  ok.   not sure i will be able to help you though.    i leaving in about 15 minutes
<intelikey> err or less.
<nitin> i've finished installing tcl8.4-dev and tk8.4-dev, now i'll beging to compile to see what happens, intelikey
<intelikey> k
<nitin> intelikey, it worked, now it is saying just type 'make' to compile. should i do sudo make or just make
<intelikey> just make
<intelikey> then   sudo make install    probably
<nitin> ok
<intelikey> assuming it completes without error
<intelikey> it's amazing, what; doing what the "experts" say, will actually fix.
<intelikey> hmmm i was a drip under pressure.   now i'm just an  X-spert
<intelikey> heh.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> glad your still around intel. :P
<intelikey> for anyone that missed it.  that was a joke in a joke.     i'm no expert either.
<intelikey> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> It's funny that ubuntu might mean towards humanity, from an anarchist point of view it is more human in terms that it makes a machine a work of art that one has access to a means of communication and expression where one can become part of a community tht supports itself and as a means of commnuication that is available to individuals, that is not a piece of junk that technogeeks have set up for one to use and hope everything will work without k
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's nearly antigovernment
<bdizzle_> this is bad why?
<CostaRicanQuaker> in its do it yourself through learning and becoming aware of the alterable system
<sub[t]rnl> its either that, or because it's shiny..
<sub[t]rnl> i like it cause of the shiny
 * sub[t]rnl shrugs
<CostaRicanQuaker> shiny's good too
<intelikey> and lets not forget the ever popular "a reboot will fix anything"  :)
<sub[t]rnl> uptime! quick!
<sub[t]rnl> Uptime: 1 days, 9 hours and 11 minutes
<sub[t]rnl> err.. doh
<sub[t]rnl> nm
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<nitin> intelikey: thanks it worked. i had to remove the older version
<intelikey> but ffr,   freedom != antigovernment
<intelikey> nitin welcome.
<intelikey> freedom == antislavory  or should i say anti-enslavement
<intelikey> freedom is not free,  it's purchesed with the lives of those that are willing to die for it, that others might enjoy what they themselves could not attain.
<CostaRicanQuaker> now let me see if
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's a logical error which i don't like in argumentation that is something like this
<CostaRicanQuaker> sky= blue but blue doesn't neceassarily equals sky
<CostaRicanQuaker> ubuntu=open source
<CostaRicanQuaker> open source= ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> ubuntu=freedom
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> ubuntu != opensourse
<intelikey> so opensource != ubuntu != freedom
<intelikey> ubuntu is "as free as we can make it" to quote the owners
<intelikey> the insertion of propritary "restricted" packages makes it an non-opensource or, partially open source distro.   and thus partially free
<intelikey> btw   sky != blue   either.
<intelikey> the sky is blue   in the sense that the colour of the sky is primarily blue   but the sky == air
 * mr---t- wonders if inteliley will get drawn into this guys argument, same one as a few nights ago
<intelikey> mr---t- not likely.   i'm leaving very soon.
<intelikey> 5 min
<mr---t-> just letting you know
<intelikey> k ty.
<intelikey> under other circumstances   i might.
 * intelikey is not above that.
<intelikey> but i was really enjoying the chanops night off :)
<intelikey> haven't been this far off topic in a while...  :)))
<mr---t-> they are off?
 * intelikey thinks "** no wonder i one time held the #1 speaker of #kubuntu title**"   
<intelikey> mr---t- heh.   no.   but they don't pay much attention to this channel on the weekends
<intelikey> we could call them
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> no thanks
<intelikey> !opsnack | everyone.
<ubottu> everyone.: Chocolate!  And Raisins!
<sub[t]rnl> even the snacks have changed!
 * sub[t]rnl cries
<intelikey> !helpersnack | sub[t]rnl have some !
<ubottu> sub[t]rnl have some !: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * sub[t]rnl mops tears and drags cookie to corner.
<CostaRicanQuaker> back
<mr---t-> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sub[t]rnl> the germans would laugh at that
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<intelikey> ok i'm out.    shalom.    and a healthy pinguin may you always have.
<sub[t]rnl> l8r intel
<xevious-> attempting to install realplayer 11 with firefox 3 on an amd64 system
<xevious-> realplayer standalone works fine. the plugin is linked in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<xevious-> doesnt show up in about:plugins
<tmbg_> is there a way to list packages by size? doing an upgrade which is downloading 2gb, and want to free up some room on the disk
<Angela_Smith> hello, with Kubuntu's default file manager, can I view FLV files as thumbnails like in Ubuntu's Gnome file browser? TIA
<dwidmann> try installing libarts1-xine Angela_Smith
<Angela_Smith> thank you dwidmann :)
<dwidmann> Let me know if it works, I know it works for regular video files, but not sure about flash
<Angela_Smith> it really surprised me in ubuntu.  it is a wonderful feature :)
<dwidmann> Hmmm, sounds interesting indeed .... that package I just mentioned should be able to make a thumbnail out of anything xine can play
<Angela_Smith> awesome dwidmann, thank you very much :)
<dwidmann> you're welcome :)
<dragon_> hi all
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<erikja> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erikja> !motion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<nitin> does mplayer also uses xine
<nitin> hello
<nitin> hi
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tuxwulf> How do I make my USB kubuntu persistent?
<jussi01> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<osh_> Anyone using postfix here?
<vorad> hi ... I am pretty new to linux, is there a way i can set up different package versions for different users? like having qt 4.2 installed for all users except one which should have qt 4.4?
<osh_> I'm sending mail from a machine and I've figured out how to rewrite the email, but how do I rewrite the "name"? As it is now the emails are sent from "Wrong name right.email@right.domain"
<osh_> vorad: Possible but not easy afaik.
<osh_> vorad: If that's a developer or similar perhaps s/he should install a clean qt-copy in his devel-account to build from.
<tuxwulf> jussi01: That seems to be the way to do it.. thanks!
<jussi01> :)
<osh_> vorad: or use some sort of virtualization.
<vorad> thanks osh_ - the thing is that I am using kde < 4.0 and want to compile kde >= 4.0 for a development account on the same machine and it needs qt 4.4 but I don't want to break anything on the actual account
<Jucato> vorad: see the instructions in techbase.kde.org
<Jucato> it tells you how to do all of that
<osh_> vorad: I use vmware for that. With regular snapshots I can always go back to a working copy. But Jucato is probably more on track. S/He usually knows better than me. =)
<Jucato> osh_: He :)
<Jucato> (the name betrays that fact)
<vorad> yeah, I have been there ... need just to set up qt 4.4 for a devel account. Thanks Jucato
<osh_> Jucato: Right. HE, usually knows better.
<osh_> Jucato: Not for me. Jucato could be either for me. What language is it?
<Jucato> osh_: not the nick. the name. as in /whois Jucato :)
<osh_> Ah. Juan Carlos. Right. That would have been a clue.
 * osh_ knows squat about irc.
<Jucato> :D
<tmbg_> well that sucked. upgrade broke all kinds of stuff.
 * osh_ is still on Gutsy. Upgrade to hardy breaks far too much.
<clau30> hi. how can I restart the sound server (not arts)? amarok sais device is busy..
<clau30> or how can I see what application uses the sound device?
<clau30> any ideas^^?
<osh_> clau30: fuser /dev/audio used to work I think. Or whatever your audio device is called. That should show which pid's are using the audio device.
<ronr_laptop> hi, my kubuntu kde 4 remix laptop always starts with minimal screen brightness and also returns with minimal screen brightness if the screen goes blank (after being unused for a while), how do I change the default brightness?
<clau30> ronr_laptop: #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<ronr_laptop> clau30: will try
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> I've a problem with kaffeine
<suze> hola
<suze> !italiano
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MementoMori> If I play a video I can listen the audio but the video is black
<suze> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MementoMori> suze grazie
<MementoMori> suze: I think I have all the codec I need
<suze> have you compiz and ati?
<MementoMori> yes I've
<suze> tha's the problem your ati silly graphic card
<suze> disable compiz
<MementoMori> but if I watch a youtube video using firefox I can see it nicely
<suze> well flahs videos are flash videos
<suze> let's go to try disabling compiz
<MementoMori> maybe mplayer or vlc can bypass the problem..
<suze> you have to check the problem
<remfarkas> hi
<suze> disable compiz \ or try another player
<MementoMori> su
<MementoMori> suze: I'll try first another player
<suze> the most of time the problem is your ati
<suze> MementoMori: well it's just to run a command line ... kwin --replace
<suze> then if you want compiz again
<remfarkas> and old atis are the most worse
<suze> MementoMori: compiz --replace
<MementoMori> suze: the problem is with compiz
<MementoMori> also mplayer cant show videos while compiz is running
<suze> .. i have said that...
<MementoMori> any workaround?
<suze> , or you find out a driver
<suze> or you have to disable and enable compiz when
<suze> you play a video
<MementoMori> I used envyng to install the ati driver
<suze> omg
<suze> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suze> MementoMori: the safiest way you could use is enable\disabling compiz
<suze> MementoMori: kwin --replace   to disable         , compiz --replace to enable
<MementoMori> suze: the newest info are for 7.04 but I'm with 8.04. is envyng use discouraged?
<remfarkas> below there are hardy instructions also
<suze> MementoMori: i have a nice intel card and i should reccomend an nvidia card the next time .... a lots of guys has really problem with those silly card
<suze> suze: i have seen a lots with problema and envyns stuff
<suze> s/problema/problems
<suze> MementoMori: the next generations maybe of ati card will be better but if you could use nvidia, cheaper and better supported intel
<MementoMori> suze: I've a notebook so I cant change/choose the video card ;)
<suze> MementoMori: i figured out ..
<suze> MementoMori: i have too a silly hp notebook with ati xpress 200
<suze> MementoMori: but in that i use windows , only for some stuff ... on this toshiba only linux :) and internet of course
<MementoMori> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 [Radeon Mobility X600]
<suze> well nice crap xD
<MementoMori> what's the opensource ati state? is it stable and does it perform a good 3d?
<MementoMori> I mean the driver
<suze> i don't know i have just said i don't use linux on my hp notebook
<suze> i use linux on toshiba laptop
<MementoMori> suze: I found a way to watch video with compiz enabled
<suze> MementoMori: good
<MementoMori> now kaffeine (and other xine based player) works
<MementoMori> do you want to add this workaround to the wiki?
<remfarkas> how did u manage?
<MementoMori> remfarkas: using xshm as video rendering driver
<MementoMori> remfarkas: in kaffeine you'll find this option in xine parameters -> video
<remfarkas> thx, if i remember correct, mplayer has no such option
<MementoMori> remfarkas: in kaffeine you'll find this option in settings -> xine engine -> video
<MementoMori> remfarkas: gimme a min
<remfarkas> i cannot use kaffeine atm, my pc is offline, i had to figure out how to get the packages with dependencies trough a win machine..
<MementoMori> I havent installed anything particular for xshm
<remfarkas> but it will work, i will only need sources.list and the packages list for it which is downloaded after apt-get update :)
<MementoMori> remfarkas: also mplayer works using x11 driver (it should be the same of xshm)
<MementoMori> can anyone write these infos in the wiki?
<remfarkas> thx, i'll try, altough my ati is not compatible with any linux drivers
<MementoMori> remfarkas: is a very new card?
<remfarkas> very old, radeon 8500
<MementoMori> ati + compiz -> video with xshm/x11
<remfarkas> but if things are goin well, i'll get an old nvidia :D
<MementoMori> remfarkas: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html your card is supported by this driver
<remfarkas> thx, i'll try, but if i remember well, i'll need some packages to do it, coz it will try to compile the driver for my ubuntu
<nitin> is there a wiki how to compile mplayer in kubuntu?
<remfarkas> why dont u install from repo?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<MementoMori> remfarkas: you'll surely need build essential and maybe the xorg headers
<nitin> remfarkas: i want to try my hands at compiling
<remfarkas> yes, it'll need few times of using synaptic script and to get the packages home.. if it can be made this way
<remfarkas> oh.. i think, if u download the source, there is a readme inside
<MementoMori> nitin: you should start with something simpler
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone tell me what's goign on, i tried installing kubuntu a couple days ago, divdied the partition for the 80gb harddrive into half windows ntsf and created a new ext3 prtition but never installed kubuntu so then i downloaded gparted to try and edit the partitions into 15 gb for linux and 65 for windows, so gparted won't work for some reason, so i try to install xubuntu instead (my copy of kubuntu is very old) and it only reads the ntsf pa
<remfarkas> i suggest u to make the partitions with a partitioner under windows
<remfarkas> if u are better with that
<CostaRicanQuaker> any free partitioners?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on xp
<nitin> i am currently downloading the sources and codecs. i've a slow dialup connection.
<remfarkas> i used pqmagic, but not fully legal :P
<remfarkas> and dont forget to make a swap partition for ur ubuntu also, which should be twice as ur physical memory
<remfarkas> and another thing: xfce is nice, but kubuntu is more easy to use for ppl who switch from windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://partitionlogic.org.uk
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about that? in your opinion
<remfarkas> it has much more gui for options
<remfarkas> sounds good
<remfarkas> good luck with it, i need to go home -.-
<remfarkas> bye all
<remfarkas> and have a nice day
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but the only kubuntu iso i have is an old 5.10 version i ordered 15 cds from canonical so it might take up to 16weeks for me to get them and my isos alwys show corrupted wen i download them
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: use the torrents
<remfarkas> download a new one
<CostaRicanQuaker> jussi01: how do you mean?
<jussi01> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i havea  torrent program
<CostaRicanQuaker> but what do you mean by that
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: there are kubuntu torrents - look at the official download page
<CostaRicanQuaker> download an iso image of kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> to avoid the errors when i check the disk for errors beforeinstalling it?
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: each "part" of a torrent is checked individually. it s therefore much more likely you have a non corrupted image at the end..
<nitin> remfarkas: do i need to download some other packages in kubuntu to be able to compile mplayer?
<jussi01> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<asraniel__> hi there
<asraniel__> my gf has her screen turning black randomly (intel GC), anybody ever heard that?
<flaccid> asraniel__, it gets reported a lot
<asraniel__> flaccid: and is there a sollution? because right now she is convinced that linux is a buggy oparating system (she has at least 1 other bug that makes that she has to hard reset the computer, which makes 2 bugs doing that, equals 2-3 hard resets per day)
<flaccid> asraniel__, can't say. you have to search bugs on launchpad and for most of these black out problems there is no solution yet. they thought it was restricted drivers but then it started happening with any video driver like intel..
<flaccid> linux is a kernel. ubuntu is the buggy operating system/distro
<asraniel__> flaccid: tell that my gf ;-) i'm a computer scientist, but she does not realy make the difference
<flaccid> and a lot of these reports are on other linux distros as well. is it a hard crash ie. ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing?
<flaccid> asraniel__, your girlfriend is probably not suited for linux. mac os x or windows is probably more appropriate
<asraniel__> flaccid: well, under windows i have to format all the time because of viruses, so i prefer linux. she realy has no problem with using it, the only problem are the hard lockups (her tv card driver has a bug too that makes a kernel panic) and os x is not a option because she does not have mac. but thanks for you help anyway, at least i know i'm not alone
<flaccid> asraniel__, yes. i have to reboot up to 5 times per day...
<asraniel__> flaccid: wow, that sound buggy
<asraniel__> flaccid: i reboot once a week with my thinkpad, and not because i'm forced to do so
<flaccid> yep. many people are waiting for solutions
<flaccid> it will be even worse if they do not find the problems and fix them. if thats the case this will go on for years
<jussi01> Have eiher of you reported a bug?
<flaccid> many
<nalioth> flaccid: let us be civil
<flaccid> nalioth, pardon?
<flaccid> i was stopping you from being civil? excuse me?
<nalioth> flaccid: one of your prior comments was very uncalled for
<flaccid> nalioth, well im free to comment within the rules i though
 * flaccid yawns
<nalioth> flaccid: calling people "dumb" is not one of them
<flaccid> nalioth, i never used that word at all. it is disrespectful to put words into my mouth and being respectful is part of the CoC
 * flaccid waits for a quotation or citation
<nalioth> asraniel__, your girlfriend is probably not suited for linux. mac os x or windows is probably more appropriate                  <<< you called his girlfriend 'dumb' in a very long winded manner.  this is NOT appropriate for #kubuntu
<flaccid> nalioth, incorrect. your opinion maybe.
<flaccid> dumb is an insult, and i never used that word! so back off!
<tinel> hi, does anyone know something about this problem: "cannot allocate resource region 7,8,9 of bridge" wich is shown during start-up?
<bsusa> Ok, ive just figured out that so far in two of my games, the models in the game are not appearing, could someone please tell me what i can do about this?
<alexei> Hi, what is the name of that application that sits in the tray and informs about new updates available?
<flaccid> hi
<flaccid> hooray im unbanned
<Tm_T> hi flaccid
<flaccid> !hi | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> i think i have better things to do tonight than be here, goodbye.
<marsdtn_> hi
<socke> Opera möchte Youtube Videos nicht abspielen, obwohl ich den Flashplayer richtig installiert habe
<socke> glaub ich
<jpds> !de | socke
<ubottu> socke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<socke> oh
<socke> I'm sry
<socke> wrong chanell...
<socke> sry
<ronr_laptop> I got a asus r1e laptop running kubuntu, every time kubuntu boots (kde and console) are set to the lowest possible brightness. I already had to install some workaround to get the brightness keys to work, how do I fix this (I want kubuntu to start with max brightness)
<KRF> ronr_laptop, left click the battery icon
<ct529> hi everybody ....
<ronr_laptop> KRF: I don't have a battery icon, what package should I install?
<Warod> Now tell me one thing... HOW exactly can you do such a setup to grub on your HD that kubuntu desktop cd cannot boot itself anymore but always starts to boot the installation on HD no matter what you choose from CD menu. :S
<waspius> hi for some reason my system crashed and i cannot login..i am running a live cd in order to backup my files but it is going really really slow.something happened to the hard drive clusters or something..how can i fix it?
<flyingparchment> i have a Sun Type 7 USB keyboard.  what is the correct keyboard layout?  (US doesn't work so well; all the special keys map to NoSymbol and don't work)
<Pici> Warod: Youd need to remove the CD drive from the list of bootable devices in your BIOS.
<Warod> This's something I cannot quite explain to myself even with around 5 years of linux usage. :|
<Warod> Pici: And how exactly does that help me boot the live environment?
<Pici> Warod: It doesnt, I thought you asked how to make it not boot from the CD no matter what.
<Warod> Pici: I'm trying to get into the live, but it boots me from HD to broken installation no matter what.
<diego> oi
<Warod> Pici: I don't understand how I managed to do such a setup that won't boot the live environment from the CD menu. :S
<Warod> it boots the HD instead.
<Pici> Warod: You shouldnt be seeing your computers Grub menu at all if you boot from the CD.  You'd need to go into your BIOS and make sure that the CD drive is listed before your harddrive in the boot options
<Warod> Pici: I don't see Grub
<Warod> Pici: Gives me the CD boot menu, in which I choose the live or the install option. And the thing starts booting my HD environment anyways!
<Warod> If I grab the power off the HD, then it boots from CD
<idk--> i cant get real rhapsody web version to work with ff3. was wondering if anyone else uses rhapsody and how did you get it to work
<waspius> anyone?
<Pici> Warod: Thats pretty odd
<elirips> hello everyone. Where can I tell kmail to use SMTP-Account A for idendity A, smtp-account B for idendity B, and so on? I dont find where to fix this..
<Warod> Pici: exactly
 * Pici hmms
<Warod> I don't see how that's even theoretically possible
<waspius> hi for some reason my system crashed and i cannot login..i am running a live cd in order to backup my files but it is going really really slow.something happened to the hard drive clusters or something..how can i fix it?
<waspius> is there any other command instead of fsck
<ezoner> please, is there someone who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<elirips> hello. is it possible that adept does not show all packages? Like openoffice.org2-l10-XY and so on?
<Dr_willis> elirips,  see if 'apt-cache search' shows them>?
<elirips> Dr_willis: yes, with aptitude i find them and can install them. I was just wondering why adept does not show all, or if adept can be "forced" to show everything..
<Dr_willis> i never use adept. I perfer synaptic for the gui.
<elirips> okay, guess i'll just stick with aptitude. It has the best UI ever :D
<Dr_willis> thats debateable also. :P
<Dr_willis> ive had aptitude do.. weird things befor.
<elirips> I got used to it, its quite handy.. as soon as you got used to it.. what can take soooome time :D
<Dr_willis> It decided to remove some 200 packages one day.. and idmnetly reinstalled them.. Not sure what the deal was with that.
<Dr_willis> may of been some odd bug in one package.
<Dr_willis> I couldent get it to repeate the  bug.
<elirips> mh, i had that too when I switched from apt to aptitude.. but its a long time ago
<elsinore> how can discover wich modules are in use for my keyboard and mouse ?
<Dr_willis> lsmod command elsinore  will show loaded modules
<elsinore> but i have a lot of modules
<elsinore> and i can't distinguish which is the right one used for usb mouse and keyboard
<elsinore> I have a ubuntu that works well but the slackware can't handle this device
<elsinore> i'd like to use the same modules or kernel conguration to make slackware works too
<Dr_willis> get a list of loaded modules form both and 'diff' the 2 lists.
<tty> hi
<tty> i have a problem
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy' :)
<tty> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and i want to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 8.04  how can i do it?
<RurouniJones> !dist-upgrade | tty
<ubottu> tty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RurouniJones> ...ah well
<llutz> Moin
<syntaxblack> is there a program to make a live cd of my entire desktop as it is now?
<Dr_willis> Theres some remastering script tools out. but not used them, and they are not in the repos.
<Dr_willis> If you want a flexiable live cd system. Slax, or puppylinux may be a better idea
<syntaxblack> so i gotta do it allllllllllll over again when i go set up laptops
<syntaxblack> dang it
<Dr_willis> I belive the alternative install cd - has some 'system' for seting up default installs  (OEM installs?)
<Dr_willis> but thats not making the users 'desktop' onto a live cd. :)
<syntaxblack> i cant belive there isnt a a program for backing up your linux install into a iso or group of iso's
<syntaxblack> it doesnt have to be a live cd really if i can back everything up some how
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of backup/restore utilities in the package manager
<Dr_willis> Mondo/mindi can make a bootable 'clone' cd/dvd set.
<Dr_willis> or archive to a network server, and allow restoring from a single boot/restore cd.
<syntaxblack> so i just install Mondo/mindi on a fresh install of kubuntu on my other laptops and load up the back up iso
<syntaxblack> ?
<syntaxblack> and hey prestomato?
<Dr_willis> No.. you install mondo/mindi.. backup that system.. and put those disks in a new machine.. and get a clone.
<syntaxblack> sweet
<Dr_willis> No need to 'install' the os' then restore. :)
<Dr_willis> thats how i had to do stuff years ago with windows. :)
<syntaxblack> oh..... well thats easy
<syntaxblack> then i can just set up a clone and give everyone in my uni copies
<Dr_willis> problem will be they will all have identical hostnames/password/other things also..
<Dr_willis> and if the hardware is very different you will have issues.
<syntaxblack> yeah but the hardware issues can always be fixed
<syntaxblack> just switch a few drivers and it will work
<Dr_willis> perhaps.. perhaps it will take more time to fix. then doing a normal install.
<Dr_willis> try it and see i guess
<elsinore> how can find what module is handling mouse and keyboard ?
<syntaxblack> unless.... you can just back up the themes/programs/icons/settings and such and pack them all into some file
<Dr_willis> just backing up the  HOME directory is even easier.
<Dr_willis> but you dident ask about that. :)
<Dr_willis> and that wont get any customized /etc/ or other configs
<syntaxblack> the home directory has all the apps and themes then?
<Dr_willis> No - it dosent have any 'apps' that are isntalled system wide.. or system wide themes.
<Dr_willis> it has the users settings/files, and user installed things
<syntaxblack> ah
<Dr_willis> You are thinking in windows 'program files' directory terms. :)
<syntaxblack> :(
<syntaxblack> i only been using linux for a day
<syntaxblack> ah..... dear so much to learn
<Dr_willis> time to read some books on linux. :) and tutorials and guides.
<Dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Dr_willis> I think thats getting updated to 8,4 as we speak.. but its a bit ubuntu specific
<syntaxblack> aww.... reading dang it
<syntaxblack> i have to say i got the coputer 70% set up
<syntaxblack> computer*
<Dr_willis> Darn it all for having to learn  how to use tools! :)
<syntaxblack> all the apps are set up that i need
<syntaxblack> got the wine programs i needed running
<syntaxblack> got maya installed
<syntaxblack> cubase
<syntaxblack> everything all hunky dory
<jals> hey how do i access kd4 system settings via console, "systemsettings" seems to bring up the kde3 menu
<syntaxblack> kcontrol?
<jals> maybe
<adityag> i have booted live kubuntu 8.04, i want to format NTFS drive used by windows!!!any help will be appreciated!
<Dr_willis> adityag,   why not have windows format it?   gparted may be able to do it. If its on the live cd. (or install it first)
<adityag> i am not uable to format it by bootable windows cd, but i dont want to install kubuntu now, i just want to format a ntfs drive,from live kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I have a 'mkfs.ntfs' on my installed system.. not sure if thats on the live cd or not
<syntaxblack> oh crap i just upgraded to kde 4..... i hope its not bug riddled and full of fail
<jals> so yeah my login manager is for some reason not showing a theme
<jals> just a blue window with a login popup
<Dr_willis> I thought the kdm4 screen was rather simple looking..
<Dr_willis> But i dont use kde4. :)
<jals> i'm wondering if maybe i shouldn't either
<Dr_willis> kdm4 dosent use the kdm3 themes.  not sure if there are any themes for it.
<Dr_willis> You canuse kdm3 if you perfer
<jals> how
<jals> i'd like to do that
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Dr_willis> should ask what one to use
<jals> super
<jals> i do remember setting then when i installed kde4, i thought it was asking for the default window manager ...
<jals> oops
<jals> ok what's next on my list of crap gone wrong
<anyone]> hi i have some  problem
<anyone]> hello
<jpds> !ask | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sinan__> hello I need help with my mplayer
<sinan__> xv video output gives error
<sinan__> -vo ... stuff
<anyone]> i have usb modem for dialup and is not work
<nyuu> ?
<nyuu> how can I fix it
 * LiNuxBaBe <--- tot straks ofzo 
<Dr_willis> nyuu,  try the other video out options in the perferances
<anyone]> :x
<nyuu> Hi Dr_willis ^^
<nyuu> Dr_willis: I have tried nearly all of them.
<shtoom> Hi, when I run d3lphin on hardy its taking forever to start and lot hard disk reading is going on
<nyuu> Dr_willis: only the one gives me the video
<Dr_willis> i also recall mplayer defaulting to pulse audio. which you want to change to alsa.
<thanh_> hi everybody here
<nyuu> Dr_willis: but I can't make it fullscreen
<thanh_> could someone help me out, please??
<Dr_willis> nyuu,  what one works depends omn your video card. and setup. Be sure you got the proper drivers installed.
<anyone]> i have usb modem for dialup and is not work
<shtoom> how ever konqueror is opening well
<nyuu> Dr_willis: I don't know, it was working but when I reinstalled it...
<nyuu> maybe I should restart the system
<thanh_> i 've install kubuntu hardy and it run well , but i can't settting the number of the desktop
<thanh_> because i like rotation cub
<thanh_> hallo ist da jemand der mir helfen kann, bitte
<anyone]> i have usb modem for dialup and is not work
<compilerwriter> !de | thanh_
<ubottu> thanh_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thanh_> but can't you help me out??
<thanh_> join /kubuntu-de
<compilerwriter> I think I might be able to thanh_, but only in English my German has gone to the dogs.
<compilerwriter> I too like the cube thanh_
<compilerwriter> English is the only appropriate language in this channel was all I was trying to point out to you.
<compilerwriter> thanh_ have gottent the cube activated?
<nyuu> hello
<nyuu> I take "MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video" error with kubuntu
<TimS> Whats the best compression format?
<jussi01> !best > TimS
<ubottu> TimS, please see my private message
<TimS> :(
<TimS> I don't like that message
<jussi01> TimS: there really isnt any best, horses for courses and such
<TimS> Okay, whats a good compression alternative to Zip.
<anyone]> i have usb modem for dialup and is not work
<jussi01> tar.gz
<jussi01> !modem | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<anyone]> i try
<anyone]> but did`t work
<niko_it> c'è qualcuno?
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niko_it> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<anyone]> ur  welcome
<niko_it> :) thx
<rysiek> hi all
<rysiek> nybdy uses kontac/korganizer here?
<rysiek> *anybody
<jussi01> ryanakca: yes, many of us
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> rysiek: ^
<jussi01> (sorry ryanakca)
<rysiek> I remember having korganizer show every day divided into hours
<rysiek> now, I only have "Whole day" view, and can't seem to find a way to make it show the day divided into hours again
<jussi01> rysiek: on mine its the little icons at the top f the screen
<rysiek> yeah, I am clicking throuth them for the fifth time
<rysiek> jussi01: I suppose you get the "by the hour" view when you click on the "Day" icon?
<jussi01> rysiek: yes
<rysiek> jussi01: or "Working week", etc, right?
<jussi01> yep
<rysiek> jussi01: yeah, well, get the day, but as a whole, without a possibility to select single hour(s)
<rysiek> jussi01: and - which hurts most - without non-full-day events shown
<jussi01> rysiek: bleh
<rysiek> jussi01: yeah, getting on my nerves, really
<rysiek> jussi01: I really don't want to have to debug the bugger by moving the korganizer conf dir, and then moving it back in, file by file, to see just what causes it
<rysiek> thought there should be some obvious option I am missing
<rysiek> meh.
<jussi01> rysiek: what does your time configuration in configure calender look like?
<rysiek> jussi01: want a screenshot? or some specific setting?
<jussi01> rysiek: screenie could be helpful
<rysiek> a sec
<compilerwriter> rysiek the setting you need to fix may be in Calendar for which Kontackt is a front end.
<nyuu> hello
<nyuu> MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video
<rysiek> compilerwriter: i.e.?
<nyuu> my mplayer gives this error
<nyuu> with wmv files
<compilerwriter> I have been looking into it on my Korganizer and have not quite figured it out though.
<rysiek> compilerwriter: can it be ical/vcal difference?
<compilerwriter> I am not sure rysiek
<rysiek> darn
<rysiek> jussi01: will you acept a file transfer, or do you prefer http?
<pteague_work> any time i run php from the terminal i end up getting this before normal output - "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/imagick.so' - libWand.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0".  i have found "/usr/lib/libWand.so.10" so i'm wondering why the latest php5-imagick package isn't compiled against the latest imagemagick package
<compilerwriter> rysiek jussi01 I could copy the appropriate stuff from my working files for you so that you two can diff them if that might help you.
<compilerwriter> at any rate trying to help you two out has caused me to explore some settings I didn't know I have thanks
<rysiek> compilerwriter: are you talking about korganizer source code, or some config/calendar files?
<rysiek> compilerwriter: and thank you ;)
<compilerwriter> The config files rysiek
<rysiek> dig dig diggity-dig! bring 'em on
<compilerwriter> I don't really keep anything personal in them.  The most you will find out is when my utility bills are due at the moment.  I use a handheld for the really important stuff just now.
<compilerwriter> Ok then what files do you need me to copy for you.
<rysiek> hmmm, a sec
<bacaci__> can i remove ubuntu-standard?
<bacaci__> it says that it's safe to remove
<bacaci__> but I'm not too sure
<bacaci__> I want to remove dselect, but apt-get will remove ubuntu-standard as well?
<bacaci__> if I remove deselect then install ubuntu-standard, will that be ok, or would I just be spinning my wheels?
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<vbgunz> anyone use virtualbox? when going seamless I cannot get it to go fullscreen. its smaller and sits dead center of the display... anyone know about this and how to fix it?
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<milaja> hallöchen
<bacaci__> wie bitte
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anyone]> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<anyone]> !arab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<anyone]> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<d1os_mio> kubuntu is the best!
<geega> hi.. i installed beryl
<geega> when i opened beryl-manager .. system is hanging
<geega> if i do the settings after that.. when i reboot... beryl is working fine with what we done the setting up in beryl manager..
<geega> how to make it handy
<geega> ?
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<geega> what it says ?
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<jpds> !repeat | anyone]
<ubottu> anyone]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<anyone]> jpds because no one  answes me
<anyone]> :\
<anyone]> answer
<d1os_mio> anyone], what is the problem?
<jpds> anyone]: read what ubottu said.
<anyone]> offf
<anyone]> my modem did`t work
<geega> hi.. i installed beryl
<geega> if i do the settings after that.. when i reboot... beryl is working fine with what we done the setting up in beryl manager..
<jpds> !beryl | geega
<ubottu> geega: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<geega> how to make it handy
<jpds> !compiz | geega
<ubottu> geega: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Roy_M> Hi, I just upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 and the sound on my laptop no longer works. Can anyone suggest some things that I can try to track down the problem?
<ilya> to Roy_M-
<Roy_M> ilya, didn't get that?
<ilya> yeah, just choose the icon KMix, then 'Show KMix Window', then choose ""
<Roy_M> There is a Current mixer field but I cannot change it to anything
<ilya> ... then choose "Absolute Value", then get about 100% of sound. It'd helped me when I didn't hears the sound
<Roy_M> Kmix is saying "Mixer cannot be found
<ilya> If you see it in new, installed, version - then I can not say anything smart...
<comune> fucka ya hell is monday
<Roy_M> sorry, new, installed, version. I don't quite understand
<Pici> comune: Please watch your language in here.
<comune> Ok sorry
<ilya> I'm a new user of *nix-like systems and if something happens, I reinstall whole system and start from scratch
<Roy_M> ilya, ahhh no problem, I won't be doing that ;)
<ilya> Kmix ->KMix Window ->Kmix Settings -> "absolute values" - this is my recipe
<Roy_M> ilya, sure, thanks for your help :)
<comune> Running Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 almost full  .. runs like a glance !
<ilya> I mean KMix icon at the taskbar... So, why are you at linux? I'm at first in IRC and at first out of the Windows OS's
<comune> I've only a question for package conversion .. if I take a rpm and try to convert to .deb ..
<comune> I use "alien" command .. Problem is that often I'd like to convert 32 bit package, and it won't allow me because of "architecture differences!"
<ilya> comune needs a package called 'alien'
<comune> Is not there an option like "--force-architecture" for dpkg also for alien ?
<comune> ilya .. I know. The question is another one
<jussi01> comune: no, you cant change the arch, you need to find the rpm with the correct architecture
<jussi01> comune: alien is horrible - I wouldnt use it unles you _must_
<comune> Until know I acted in this way: open I virtual machine (w/ Virtualbox or Vmware) where I have a VM running Ubuntu 32bit. I move the package .rpm there, converted with alien.
<augusto> Hello guys...
<comune> Then put back in AMD64 machine and installed with "dpkg -i --force-arch" ...
<comune> Always with success .. but is not there a simpler way ?
<augusto> I just compiled KDE4.1 from trunk, Do you know how to make kdm the default login manager on kubuntu?
<ilya> what if the differences are all about the 32- and 64- bits? then you need a proper version of package I tseems there is a rpm.pbone.net or somethin like this where you can find the one
<augusto> The kdm I just compiled...
<jussi01> comune: you are going the right way to break things. what are you converting?
<comune> augusto. Run dpkg-reconfigure kde
<comune> and choose the new display manager u want
<jussi01> kdm even ;)
<comune> yes sorry .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<augusto> But it will work with a kdm that I compiled? Not the oficial packages?
<jussi01> augusto: also kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<augusto> Ah, ok.. thank you
<comune> Augusto in this case...
<comune> edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<comune> and put a entry with all path for your prefered dm
<ilya> My Konqueror "can not see internet connection" as I call it - |I can not access to web-pages... What can I do? Do I need another browser as firefox?
<DrSilent> are you sure you're connected in the first place?
<ilya> what do you mean "in the first place"?
<pim_> he means, is your internet connection working
<DrSilent> well, do you know for sure if you're connected to the internet?
<DrSilent> try pinging yahoo.com or something
<ilya> or, no, it dosen't working... I imagine each one of you in my head :)
<DrSilent> good point... but it didn't have to be the same computer :)
<ilya> I have tried ya.ru since I'm russian
<avtolik> hi guys, can you help me to revert from kwin4 to kwin3 manually ?
<ilya> I think konqueror can understand an ftp protocol, but it do not understand html... Kubuntu 8.04 release
<geega> if i start beryl-manager .. system is hanging..anybody have any idea about id.. do we need to do any extra settings then compiz site had the details
<jussi01> geega: how old is your system o.0???
<jussi01> !beryl | geega
<ubottu> geega: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<geega> i installed compiz-fusion too
<geega> my system is kubutu 8.0
<jussi01> geega: get rid of/ignore beryl then
<geega> why
<jussi01> geega: because its obsolete
<geega> is there any webconsole for that ?
<jussi01> geega: I suggest you pop into #compiz-fusion and get some advice there
<geega> u meant i should install only compiz-fusion
<tuta> hi everyone....1st time in here
<geega> i should not go to beryl with that right
<jussi01> hi tuta
<geega> i should not go to beryl with that right
<tuta> hello to u 2
<geega> only compiz-fustion how it will work
<tuta> well first time using kubuntu also
<tuta> fast and easy
<geega> jussi01, is there any proof u have like beryl is obsolete for kubuntu 8.0
<ilya> does somebody know something free and similar to " in fruity loops" in the world of open source?
<jussi01> ilya: you mean the fruity loops music software?
<ilya> yes
<jussi01> ilya: would you care to join me in #ubuntustudio ?
<ilya> and I absolutely do not know how 2 play... But I still curious about it
<ilya> yes, I'm in ubunustudio also by now
<irega> hi
<irega> can anybody help me?
<irega> i cant connect to Ares net with giFT....
<ilya> no ,i can not help...
<ilya> ...and do you really need it?
<anyone]> i have problem with my  modem ,, my modem is Conexant D400 Usb ,, my os is Kubuntu 8.04 64bit .. my lap is xps dell m1330
<mkultras> hey i'm getting these errors in my /var/log/syslog -> http://pastebin.com/m78b03371 does anyone know what is failing?
<DrSilent> looks like a hard drive problem mkultras
<DrSilent> or possibly dvd drive. Something you have plugged into an ATA slot
<pim_> If I compile something on my pc using gcc, can it be run on other computers as well?
<yakuzi> i've a problem concerning dual head on an Ati Radeon 9600 pro. a 19" CRT on VGA, a 20" TFT on DVI. CRT should run 1280x1024@85Hz, TFT should run 1680x1050@60Hz. Now i've them working in clone-mode, i want extended desktop. i can get some kind of extended desktop with xrandr, but the 3D is almost not doable (a frame/sec or so) so what i find on the internet is to adjust xorg.conf, but i don't know exact what i should change
<robin_> can anyone here help me with amork
<robin_> amarok
<ilya> amarok can not play restricted formats of multimedia?
<robin_> this is what is happening
<pim_> !ask|robin_
<ubottu> robin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ilya> you need libxine-ffmmpg or something like this, whole
<nitin> how to install GTK devel packages
<ilya> installation takes 35 mb but this package I have called needs 5 or 8 mb...
<robin_> amarok is playing the radio station and i have other sound that dose come though my speakers ,and the internet feed shows amaroke is reciveing the feed  but it wont play the sound
<ilya> i cannot help, i have no deals with it
<nitin> is there any way to install gtk devel packages in kubuntu
<robin_> can sommmeone point me to a room that i mit find help with amarok
<pim_> nitin have you checked the repositories?
<pim_> robin_ #amarok
<llutz> nitin: aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<pim_> llutz why not apt?
<llutz> pim_: i prefer aptitude
<pim_> ah well I like apt better
<pim_> nitin you could also do sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<nitin> ok
<llutz> pim_: basically this is why http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<ilya> Can Konqueror see web pages at yours Kubuntu 8.04? Do I need another browser 4 this purpose? Who can help? Whom's this fault? Who shall have an answer? Who is the one who's my enemy? :)
<pim_> llutz it's a front end, not the tool itself and it is about debian and not kubuntu
<llutz> pim_: apt-get is a apt-frontend too. and yes, i prefer debian too
<pim_> llutz are you on debian now?
<llutz> this is the last kubuntu-pc :)
<pim_> heh
<pim_> Is it up to date?
<llutz> nope
<llutz> gutsy
<pim_> I meant debian actually :p
<pim_> I head complaints that the drivers were not up to date
<llutz> pim_: i don't have any hardware needing special "last-minute" drivers
<Jucato> ilya: take a look at Tools -> Archive Web Page
<ilya> ok
<Jucato> ilya: er.. nvm.. misread
<ilya> ok
<Jucato> I misread "see" for "save"
<ilya> yeah, but can you see web through konqueror?
<eagles0513875> hey Jucato
<ilya> I', on /dev/ttyusb0 siemens m50
<Jucato> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> Jucato: hows everything on kubuntu front as well as problem solving front
<Jucato> eagles0513875: going crazy :)
<eagles0513875> lol you serious
<ilya> wow! everything is ok since Tools > Do not Use proxy! Belissimo! Linux + internet! Finally! At first time!
<nitin> hello
<pim_> hi
<nitin> pim: i compiled mplayer without graphical interface and i am playing mp3 file now by using terminal
<ilya> great
<nitin> pim: do i need to install win32 codecs to be able to play video files?
<moshe_> hi, the networkmanager service leaks memory, so i have to restart it once in a while, but i didn't find specific service in /etc/init.d for networkmanager, so have to restart dbus, but then it restarts guidance/power, and it breaks the systray icon
<ilya> libxine-ffmmpg let my pc to play mp3 and wmv-video
<moshe_> how to restart just networkmanager service?
<eagles0513875> Jucato:  having an issue here with updating a particular repo
<nitin> ilya: to enable gui what should i do?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: this is the error GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ilya> it seems, I do not know it absolutely
<pim_> ntin no you don't need that
<Jucato> eagles0513875: try sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> or is that what you get?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ok
<eagles0513875> thats what i get
<nitin> ilya: i have libxine-ffmpeg installed
<ilya> ntin, the fact you listen it from console is great - it is a vintage with no grange
<eagles0513875> ran it again says to update to correct the problem but still get same issue Jucato
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> eagles0513875: no clue as to what's going on.. and I'm about to go to bed :(
<ilya> ntin, full installation of codecs takes 35 mb and u need 2 install few libraries, I'll have checked at my hdd, wait a minute
<eagles0513875> jussi01: you around bro
<eagles0513875> Jucato: the bots name has changed lol
<eagles0513875> !help
<ubott2> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ilya> no, I have not saved page and kubuntu.ru is on the technical ...srvice
<nitin> ilya: i am able to play video file also from mplayer
<ilya> this is "a vintage + ice cream with no grange + a spoon of filthy mucus" - as we say in russia!
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me i keep getting this message when i run sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ilya> I saw words "you are actually not possible 2 compile wine from source under kubuntu... just install it thru K > System settings > Advanced > Wine. Does it have a sence? Installation of wine 'from the menu' takes 8 mb, installation from 13-megabytes source tarball needs additional libraries, which include, also, 24 mb of "something"...
<Githzerai> ilya: It doesn't make any sence to me. I've compiled it few times......
<eagles0513875> ilya: simple way is to run sudo apt-get install wine
<ilya> ...and it takes 'relatively old' version of vine from the repository, which is created 4 ubuntu...
<ilya> but... well, I still has not compiled anything under my kubuntu 8.04...
<nitin> ilya: how to change to directory that is named like this 'english visual.' when i type cd english visual, it shows error
<ilya> I'm not a good user of *nix-like systems, but it seems a bad way to 'work' with directories, wich have a space in the name... I do not know
<llutz> nitin: cd english\ visual
<ilya> rename it english-visual and if cd english-visual works, my last words... oh, llutz has toughted us..
<RurouniJones> spaces and other special characters need to be escaped. use tab completion where possible to get directory names.
<ilya> Tab completition means such a completitions, which ... ah.. ends up on tab?
<Pici> ilya: No, it means that you start typing the directory name then press tab
<Pici> And it completes it for you.
<rickest> another bot?
<Pici> rickest: ?
<rickest> ilya: say something about the weather
<ilya> ok, I'm already in the console...
<Pici> rickest: ilya is not a bot.
<rickest> Pici: interesting
<ilya> weather is on the street, weather is a condidtion of the biosphere... Why do u need this?
<Jahromeo> can anyone tell me if the flash in the repos is working? i remember in 7.04 it was broken
<compilerwriter> Is there a disk partitioning software that will let me move data and repartition my little drive without destroying my current installation in the process?
<Jahromeo> you had to manually go to adobe and dl it , is that still the issue?
<Githzerai> Jahromeo: Works. Sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<Jahromeo> !qtparted > compilerwriter
<sylvia> hey, im having trouble getting my wifi to work in kubuntu. when i try and connect, knetwork manager gets stuck oon "ip configuration started" then just doesnt get any further. any ideas?
<Jahromeo> thats Githzerai i just remember in 7.04 that that didnt work/was buggered in the repos
<Jahromeo> Githzerai:  funny seeing someone right aptitude instead of apt get
<sylvia> and i have an identical kubuntu box next to it that its working fine on incidentally
<Githzerai> Jahromeo: Works for sure.
<Jahromeo> will that plugin work for both ffox 3 and konqueror?
<Jahromeo> what is the shortcut for catapult?
<Jahromeo> katapult
<ilya> what is a distance, which can be gone through with wifi device? I intent to play games through wifi but i do not know anything about wifi
<llutz> Jahromeo: alt-space
<eagles0513875> ilya: dependes on the location
<Jahromeo> ta
<ilya> air and laptop -2-laptop
<ilya> eastern europe
<ilya> earth :)
<Jahromeo> ilya: depends on lots of factors - distance - line of sight - frequency - noise (e.g. how many other devices on same freq) etc
<eagles0513875> when i run sudo apt-get update i get GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me fix this
<ilya> yeah, I has got it. I have only been using bluetooth earlier.
<Jahromeo> what vid drivers do i need to dl on kubuntu to enable compiz?
<Jahromeo> or do they come with the glx-new installed or whatever it should be
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: thats dependent on your video card
<ilya> Your signing key is probably not valid, because someone else use it and one of you is a bad guy!
<Jahromeo> glx-new when i was using ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ilya: its not me
<Jahromeo> do i need to install that or does kubuntu auto have drivers up
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: you ever use the hardware drivers manager under system
<eagles0513875> i would look there that usually finds the appropriate driver for ones card
<ilya> ok, I already wanted to get together fbi, csi, lapd and abcd
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> have any newer pkgs been released today
<Jahromeo> eagles0513875:  not quite sure where to look
<ilya> I mean a two different people, two different computers with absolutely same operating system, which signing Key has been used at the same time... I mean a crime.
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: look under system
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: then click on hardware drivers manager
<spyke> hi all - I'm considering installing a more up-to-date version of a program using subversion (svn), but... if I don't like that version/if the version isn't 100% ready yet, can I UNINSTALL software installed through svn?
<spyke> i've combed the forums and can't find much about svn...
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: you find it
<Jahromeo> yeah thanks eagles0513875 - its enabled now - do i still need the glx-new drivers for kubuntu for compiz
<Jahromeo> or ?:
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: nope just reboot and install compiz
<sylvia> hey, im having trouble getting my wifi to work in kubuntu. when i try and connect, knetwork manager gets stuck oon "ip configuration started" then just doesnt get any further. any ideas? i have anther kubuntu box running fine FWIW
<AussiedeviL> hey all
<eagles0513875> sylvia: same here i have issues connecting to secure wifi connections
<AussiedeviL> anybody had any luck with kubuntu and the latest nvidia drivers?
<david_> hi, this may sound silly, but i cant figure out how to enable color in 'screen;
<david_> 'screen' sorry
<Dr_willis> They seem to work here.. but whats 'latest' just released this week?
<Dr_willis> david_,  color for what? the prompt and ls output have color codes that should work.
<AussiedeviL> ver 173.14.09
<Dr_willis> mc has color here in screen also.
<david_> Dr_willis: for example elinks under screen is mono
<david_> Dr_willis: and rtorrent
<llutz> david_: http://www4.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~jnweiger/screen-faq.html
<Dr_willis> could be elinks needs to be told a dirrernt term type I guess.
<Dr_willis> echo $TERM
<Dr_willis> screen
<AussiedeviL> im trying to get it to install on a laptop with dual graphics cards....install fine but when it reboots i get tty1 and no gui...init.d says kdm-kde4 is running?
<david_> grovy
<Dr_willis> AussiedeviL,  try the laptops 'monitor switch' keys - i have seen one laptop that for some reason defaulted to the video out, not the onvoard screen like that.
<AussiedeviL> really 2 secs
<eagles0513875> sup doc
<AussiedeviL> hmm no joy unfortunatley
<arroz> lol
<AussiedeviL> im running it in a vm would this affect it?
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: can you help me fix my issue
<david_> llutz: i added those two lines to my .screenrc without success
<david_> any other tips?
<david_> ls color works
<AussiedeviL> srry to jum in eagle ill wait until urs is all sorted
<david_> just not rtorrent/elinks
<eagles0513875> AussiedeviL: you dont have to wait for me to get mine sorted
<eagles0513875> AussiedeviL: heres the rule
<eagles0513875> AussiedeviL: 2 rules
<eagles0513875> !ask | AussiedeviL
<ubott2> AussiedeviL: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> AussiedeviL: there is no queue here
<ilya> switch off the computer :) love good lady, get a child... computers are bad...
<eagles0513875> lol
<AussiedeviL> lol
<eagles0513875> wish i could be as lucky like u ilya with finding a gd lady
<eagles0513875> !ot | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> lol offtopic to myself
<sylvia> hey, im having trouble getting my wifi to work in kubuntu. when i try and connect, knetwork manager gets stuck oon "ip configuration started" then just doesnt get any further. any ideas? i have anther kubuntu box running fine FWIW.
<david_> llutz: obviously you dont know what your talking about, but i thank you for showing me how much better you think you are than me
<llutz> david_: fullmoon or what do you try to tell me?
<ilya> david, you have probably installed an 'server' version - black&white one...
<david_> llutz: you could have saved me all the guess work and just said RTFM or even good england
<llutz> david_: good night
<ilya> my "server+opensource only" version of kubuntu was black & white
<david_> Dr_willis: i think screen works with colors intermittently. as you suggested 'mc' works fine with color under screen
<Dr_willis> david_,  i think its more of the programs  and how they use color, and how they handle the TERM types
<Dr_willis> try export TERM=xterm and see if they work. :)
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<david_> my echo $TERM outputs 'linux'
<david_> ok
<Dr_willis> Mine outpiuts 'screen' here when i am in screen
<david_> Dr_willis: same
<Dr_willis> color under the term is just a matter of the programs printing out the right color codes.
<Dr_willis> so i would imagine some how its the app thats  trying to be 'smart'
<Dr_willis> I rarely use screen much. SO havent bothered with  the color stuff.
<Dr_willis> night all
<ilya> Do somebody like ultimate survival on Discovery? I "has gone to look TV"
<eagles0513875> !ot | ilya
<ubott2> ilya: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jahromeo> anyone know how i replace my window manager if compiz has messed up the icons e.g. close/minimize
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: wish i could help ya with that but i have no idea
<rickest> Jahromeo: usually just need to log out of KDE and back in
<eagles0513875> Jahromeo: aka restarting x with ctrl + alt + backspace
<rickest> Jahromeo: or depending on your level of cmdline proficiency, 'pkill compiz' (add -KILL if it won't otherwise die), then run your compiz-fusion startup script again or 'compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp'
<Jahromeo> how do i enable compiz on startup rickest
<rickest> Jahromeo: that info is in every compiz HOWTO guide out there
<ilya> ok
<ilya> engineer must see my ansysed.narod.ru
<deyring> ok i cant get the control window up in KDE can i have some help plz
 * LiNuxBaBe is back :)
<Partizan> Ïðèâåò íàðîä
<Partizan> À æèâûå åñòü
<eagles0513875> Partizan: what language
<eagles0513875> !pr | Partizan
<ubott2> Factoid pr not found
<eagles0513875> !po
<ubott2> Factoid po not found
<Pici> What language are you looking for eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> Pici: look up at Partizan
<eagles0513875> not sure what language hes after
<Pici> eagles0513875: Russian, I think, but hes in #ubuntu-ru already
<Partizan> eagles0513875: òîëüêî ðóññêèé Sorry
<Partizan> Pici: ok
<Partizan> Pici: Stat ??
<justin_> is there a launcher for kde that is like the one on the mac
<ActionParsnip> justin_: whats the mac one called?
<justin_> idk, i just call it the launcher.  it is the thing on the bottom of the screen
<ActionParsnip> !katapult | justin_
<ubott2> justin_: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<ActionParsnip> justin_: if you can get its name then I might know something that smells the same
<justin_> not that.  like cairo, but better
<ActionParsnip> justin_: like a dock?
<ActionParsnip> !kdocker
<ubott2> Factoid kdocker not found
<justin_> yea
<ActionParsnip> !kiba-dock
<ubott2> Factoid kiba-dock not found
<ActionParsnip> !info kibadock
<ubott2> Package kibadock does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> ffs
<ActionParsnip> justin_: thats not alauncher in a linux sense
<ActionParsnip> justin_: a launcher brings up a gui offering apps and vanishes when you have run something or closed it
<justin_> o sorry
<ActionParsnip> justin_: you want kibadock or kdocker
<ActionParsnip> justin_: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/bigkHUDlc.jpg
<ActionParsnip> justin_: kibadock at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> justin_: I believe its in repos
<ActionParsnip> justin_:  or kooldock
<ActionParsnip> justin_: some peopel like Avant window navigator (AWN)
<justin_> ok
<ActionParsnip> http://www.queervisions.com/img/awn/awn_green.jpg
<justin_> ill try it.  is it n repo
<ActionParsnip> justin_: think so, theres walkthroughs everywhere
<ActionParsnip> !awn | justin_
<ubott2> justin_: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ActionParsnip> bingo
<ActionParsnip> I get them right sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | justin_
<ubott2> justin_: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<jals> how do i remove kde 4.1 beta?
<ActionParsnip> jals: id jump into #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> !kde4 | jals
<ubott2> jals: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jon__> can anyone tell me how to stop refreshing a list please
<jon__> in IRC
<ActionParsnip> jon__: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> refreshing what list?
<jon__> ActionParsnip like when you refresh a list ona irc network sometimes the refreshing takes long
<jon__> ActionParsnip a channel list
<ruiz> hello?
<ActionParsnip> jon__: thats what i needed :D
<ruiz> yeeah
<ActionParsnip> jon__: theres usually a stop button
<ActionParsnip> jon__: what client?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ruiz
<ubott2> ruiz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jon__> ActionParsnip Konversation
<ruiz> thanks haha
<ruiz> this is a wonderful desktop, woow
<ActionParsnip> ruiz: which one?
<ruiz> kubuntu, of course
<ActionParsnip> jon__: is there no stop button? how are you getting the list?
<ActionParsnip> ruiz: kubuntu is not a desktop, do you mean kde?
<ruiz> hah, yes yes
<jon__> ActionParsnip i egt the list with the command /list
<ActionParsnip> ruiz: kde4?
<jon__> ActionParsnip there is no stop button
<ruiz> where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> jon__: theres a gui bit for it with a stop button i believe
<ActionParsnip> ruiz: uk :D, you?
<ruiz> spain, barcelona
<ActionParsnip> ruiz: did you watch the footbal?
<ruiz> I'm not very good in english but i do what i can
<ruiz> haha
<ruiz> ooh, yes yes
<ruiz> we are the chamiooons hahah
<ActionParsnip> i didnt fond it a very good game but glad spain won
<jon__> i saw the game too sad for ballack 5th final in a row he lost
<ActionParsnip> jon__: is there a channel list bit in konversation
<mmo|> Hi I just installed kubuntu 8.04 but I have no network!
<mmo|> My eth0 seems to be missing...
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: ok can you give us the output of lspci?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mmo|
<ubott2> mmo|: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: yes...to secs
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: put all the text in there so we can study
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: its a bit tricky...because I write from another machine
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: if you can find the bit thats your ethernet card, just type that in the room
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: typing all that is a massive task
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: I get Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: also a lot of Unknown device messages but that seems to be regarding the RAM
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: hmm strange, they usually work out of the box
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: let me search
<mmo|> if I try sudo ifup eth0, I get "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: but when typing ifconfig, eth0 is listed...
<ruiz> well i go out, i have some work to do, see you!
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: ok its a known bug
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/136836
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,New]
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: follow the instruction by tom, appears to work. Get your LAN ok and do a full update
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: hey, great! I will give it a try!
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: websearching is the way bro
<cliff_> hi i am new to ubuntu can some one help me?
<jon__> cliff_ can try
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: wassup
<cliff_> have ati radeon 7500 video card and trying to get dual monitors
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cliff_
<ubott2> cliff_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<cliff_> ok
<cliff_> see i dont realy get the console that you have to use
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: GREAT...it worked! Thanks a lot. Do you know what it was that I actually did?
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: ok you are new to linux so i'll explain a little
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: in windows the kernel is monolithic, it does what it does and thats all
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: in linux the kernel is modular and you can add and remove modules as required to add stuff you need
<cliff_> ok
<rickest> linux is a monolithic kernel, too
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: the module for your network card is loaded at boot but for that particular card it is not right
<cliff_> video?
<ActionParsnip> rickest: then howcome you can modprobe modules into it
<rickest> ActionParsnip: those are drivers
<ActionParsnip> rickest: its a kernel module
<rickest> that's exactly what the great debate between Tanenbaum and Torvalds was about
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: so we removed the module then shoved it back in with different settings
<v6lur> why cant i 'do-release-upgrade' from hardy to intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> rickest: i sit on the side of its called modprobe not driprobe
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: ok! Thanks for the info! Normally the settings would not stay when reboot or?
<rickest> ActionParsnip: that's a binary distinction, not kernel architecture
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: get updated man, if the update doesnt fix it you may have to add that set of instructions to your bootup to make it permanent but hopefully the update will fix it
<ActionParsnip> rickest: thats how i see it
<rickest> ActionParsnip: then you see it wrong, sorry. linux is a monolithic kernel
<ActionParsnip> rickest: and it kinda makes sense how you plug in a module to the kernel to make it work
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: yes, I also figure that the update fixes it. I was just curious if the modprobe thing stays after a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> rickest: fine
<rickest> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Architecture
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: no, they are loaded in when you boot
<ActionParsnip> rickest: im busy and i really dont care
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: yes, ok.
<rickest> ActionParsnip: you don't care that you're wrong?  interesting
<ActionParsnip> rickest: no i dont care
<rickest> works for me
<cliff_> what is comand line to see what video card is hooked up?
<rickest> cliff_: lcpsi, lshw
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: hm, the update did not fix it unfortunately. :-( Where do I add them to the bootup?
<mmo|> ...or anyone for that matter... :-)
<ActionParsnip> mmo|: its in the think i linked you
<cliff_> ok so at the begining of the terminal i just type : lcpsi? it is not working sorry is there a better room to ask about this in
<mmo|> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry, I see
<cliff_> pretty much need step by step instructions
<deyring> any1 know how to change the sound scheme on KDE>
<rickest> cliff_: my typo, sorry: lspci
<coil> how do i get rid of the splash screen on bootup?
<appu> frnds, i cant do a clean shutdown wit my ubuntu,i need to press the power button manually
<Githzerai> coil: use startup manager (sum)
<coil> but my computer wont boot
<coil> im trying to find out why
<rickest> coil: remove 'splash' from your boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst or you can do that interactive at the boot menu by pressing 'e' and removing 'splash'
<coil> thanks rickest ill try that
<cliff_> ok it is radeon 7500 but could not find a good driver for it
<rickest> coil: the first method is permanent, the second for a one-time try only
<jon__> coil if that doesnt one of the easiest ways to solve any grub is using a live cd called super grub
<jon__> coil it fixes most grub issues
<deyring> any1 know how to change the sound scheme in KDE?
<coil> jon__: the kernel boots, but it just sticks there
<[A]Li> hello there how can i install flash in kubuntu
<[A]Li> i tried the web but cant succeeded
<coil> oh the resolution is too small to see the segfault
<deyring> because i had a good sound scheme going but it changed for some reason
<Githzerai> coil: pres alt+f1 during boot
<coil> it freezes up before i can do that
<HighHo> [A]Li, you can install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<jon__> coil is this your first boot after install?
<coil> no
<cliff_> ok when i tried to activate dualheads got message
<cliff_> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<cliff_> Segmentation fault
<coil> it's been working fine, then during the night something happened and my computer crashed
<jon__> coil can you recall what applications you were dealing with
<coil> well all i had running with x-chat and i was doing a rsync
<cliff_> any one still with me?
<cliff_> cliff@cliff-desktop:~$  aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<cliff_> Warning: Failed to set hardware overlay to head 1 immediately.
<cliff_> Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<cliff_> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Resource temporarily unavailable.
<cliff_> No ATI fglrx device was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<cliff_> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' or change the 'Driver' part of your configuration
<cliff_> file to "fglrx" and run aticonfig again.
<cliff_> cliff@cliff-desktop:~$
<jon__> coil do you get any errors?
<[A]Li> sorry i got d/c
<[A]Li> i cant run the youtube videos
<coreymon77> !pastebin | cliff_
<ubott2> cliff_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[A]Li> how can i install flash
<coil> yeah it looks like a segfault or something when it boots up
<[A]Li> for firefox
<[A]Li> to run the flash videos?
<HighHo> [A]Li, you can install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<coil> but the screen scrolls too fast to see what it was in
<JoshOvki> how do i get the UUID of a drive?
<jon__> coil did you try kubuntu recovery mode?
<coil> not yet
<[A]Li> non-free?
<jon__> i think you should
<cliff_> thanks my bad
<[A]Li> but i dont have money to pay
<Schorfi> JoshOvki: blkid /dev/xxxxx
<deyring> whats coils prob
<JoshOvki> Schorfi: thanks :)
<appu> i am unable to shutdown properly
<[A]Li> cant i run flash free?
<HighHo> [A]Li, you dont have to pay, the nonfree is with regards to it not being an open project
<Schorfi> JoshOvki: err... it's sudo blkid bla
<coreymon77> [A]Li: nonfree just means its not open source
<[A]Li> oh ok how to innstall it?
<deyring> appu u may be able to get flash from aptitude, synaptic, or apt-get
<coil> jon__: it looks like recovery mode booted
<coil> now it's asking me to resume notrmal boot, repair borken packages...
<JoshOvki> Schorfi: i knew the sudo part, or i would have worked it out
<JoshOvki> :)
<appu> deyring i cant shutdown properly
<[A]Li> can u give me the exact command?
<Schorfi> ok ;)
<jon__> coil just as safety repair the broken
<HighHo> [A]li open consol window and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me get rid of this annoying error
<deyring> ahh
<jon__> coil and there will be 2 more options i dont remember
<coil> try to fix x server, trooop to root shell, resume normal
<eagles0513875> nm my porblem fixed itself
<jon__> coil okay after fixiing try normal boot
<deyring> i used to have a problem shutting down dapper but  added RAM because i didnt have enough, then i eventually got to hardy
<coil> okay it booted...
<coil> so wtf
<cliff_> ok getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24065/
<coil> and i just logged in
<jon__> coil alright i think it should work then try restarting through normal boot
<cristian> problem kubuntu 8.4 KNetworkManager dialup menu expands to thin empty box
<coil> it just locked up
<coreymon77> dialup? wow, thats a blast from the past
<coil> when trying to click on shutdown
<eagles0513875> this is messed up
<jon__> coil hmmmmmm
<eagles0513875>  there r updated pkgs that im downloading but its showing they going to take up no space After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used
<eagles0513875> is that even possible
<jon__> coil did you try and fix xserver?
<cliff_> there a better server for this?
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: it could just replace the old ones, thereby not using any more extra space
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: gotcha
<_CrashMaster_> Can I use a kubuntu install to run chkdsk on a windows drive?
<eagles0513875> _CrashMaster_: there is no such thing as chkdsk on kubuntu
<coil> let me try that
<coreymon77> lol, i remember scan disk
<eagles0513875> lol same here i still use it
<eagles0513875> vista's has become much slower then xps
<coreymon77> ...
<jon__> coil gt to go dude all the best with ur prob
<coil> thanks
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: i have my other lappy with vista on it
<coreymon77> serves you right for getting vista
<_CrashMaster_> Bummer. Need to fix the boot volume, but the box in question refuses to boot from optical media.
<jon__> coil oops no i dont have to go
<coreymon77> _CrashMaster_: not possible, the boot sequence is probably just turned about
<coil> oh crap wtf is this
<jon__> silly me ;(
<coil> "pci parity error!
<coil> press f1 to contiue, f2 to reboot
<coil> but if i press either f1 or f2 nothing happens :/
<jon__> coil unchartered territory for me when does this error come?
<_CrashMaster_> coreymon77: No, I mean the box in question will NOT boot from optical media (bad dvd drive)
<coreymon77> coil: lol, i love it when stuff like that happens
<coreymon77> coil: funiest error ive ever seen, "keyboard error, press any key to continue"
<coil> starting up
<coil> coreymon77: lol
<jon__> coil this time have to go
<coil> lol
<ilya> drawing program brlcad.org needs some libraries... Last time it was something for W-ies right nowwindow system. Xlib.h - what is it? xlib.h - I cannot scratch the repositor
<ilya> ..the repositories right now.
<slow-motion> hi
<HighHo> ilya, are you asking which package you need for them files?
<ilya> yes,
<HighHo> Im not 100%, but sounds like the xorg-dev pacakge
<ilya> but it must be something "essential", and last time, I couldn't '"make" program because of  'mistakes' in .... ok xorg-dev "sounds" possible, but I' llhave checked it not soon
<HighHo> wait around if needed, im sure someone with more experince will confirm for you
<ilya> I really do not understand why didn't they put some essentially-needed libraries into the installation... I had to compile program while I had bad internet, and there were needed gcc, glib, etc... I know they wanted to offer fresh versions, but I miss for 'old' distributions on few cds
<NickPresta> ilya, what do you need?
<HighHo> you can install the package build-essential, which will install most the things needed to compile software
<NickPresta> what do you mean how? no internet access?
<ilya> cheap internet since I have 2 download about 40 mb of libraries in addition to 22 mb of brlcad's tarball. But, seriously, I need a cup of cocoa.
<orph3n> hi
<ilya> Do we have a room about finite element method - fem or fea here, on kubuntu.org?
<appu> frnds
<appu> my sister installed ubuntu on my lap,she erased the entire hard disk,is there anyway to recover those files
<ilya> There is a freeware as OnTrack Easy Data Recovery - under Windows OS, I used it...
<appu> but the only partition i have is linux
<HighHo> appu did it used to be windows?
<appu> yes
<appu> it was ntfs
<ilya> There is surely a versions and just another programs 4 linux. Also, such programs can treat the hard disk as raw and can arrange files into "Folder.ext/file01.ext", etc
<HighHo> there might be some bootdisk software, but im unsure of any software that will recreate things from a ntfs partion to a linux one.
<appu> oh god
<ilya> u probably will not want to observe such arranged files and folders and folder "Folder.odt" with about 600 items as 01.odt, 02.odt, etc
<appu> yes,tats righ
<appu> t
<ilya> But it makes a sence to find pictures and music files
<ilya> treat your computer as a thing you "have to" work on, in a heaven, you will not want to even see a PC. There are not anything worth u can't live without except someone real
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> okay...
<laptop> a
<ilya> Is it true, that Windows XP pro cost about 300$ and Microsoft Office Suite cost about 150$, AutoCad is about 700$?
<laptop> są tu polacy ?
<ilya> just curious about "what I do not have to do"
<Makuseru> Hi,i seem to be having a problem with Java, i checked, and it IS installed, but whenever i go to a page in firefox i get the white box with the green puzzle piece saying i need to install it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<slow-motion> n8
<ilya> hat if u only need 2 switch it on somewhere in the 'tools' in the firefox
<ilya> and green puzzle can mean something about flash
<Makuseru> ilya: you can find out what it wants to install when you click on it, i know it needs java
<ilya> ok, but I always thinked that java is some kind of pre-installed, and in the latest version
<ilya> i always thought so
<maltedik> hi. since 8.04 my 4th mousebutton got reordered. (from emulating button3 to emulating button1). how may i set it back?
<leftbas> maltedik: edit xorg.conf
<maltedik> leftbas: in which way?
<maltedik> it looks almost like the old one
<leftbas> hang on...
<leftbas> maltedik: darn, i can't find it. there used to be a section describing mouse behavior, including button emulation
<leftbas> still looking...
<maltedik> wait. maybe, i found, whats doing thestuff
<maltedik> Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" might be it
<leftbas> that sounds right
<maltedik> now, i'd needed quassel.... brb ;)
<maltedik> seems to be the protocol
<maltedik> Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"
<leftbas> i haven't had to mess with the xorg.conf file much, so i'm a little rusty
<yakuzi> i've a problem: i finaly got dual head to work on ati radeon 9600pro, but: i can't play video (system reboots) i can't adjust screensaver (keeps telling loading while it's doing nothing it seems)
<yakuzi> glxgears and fglrxinfo doesn't work either, proprietary drivers in use
<yakuzi> i got dual head to work with xinerama, so two sections monitor, screen etc
<zabbadapp> Eclipse in the repos is 3.2 ... but 3.4 has been released. How come it's not even 3.3?
<eagles0513875> FF3 IS OUT
<eagles0513875> how come its not in repos yet
<coreymon77> it is
<eagles0513875> yep
<NickPresta> !info firefox
<ubott2> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<eagles0513875> NickPresta: the final version is out
<eagles0513875> take a look at the mozilla firefox site
<NickPresta> eagles0513875, I know the final version is out
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<eagles0513875> suprised its not in repos yet
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> hey eagles0513875
<ActionParsnip> how can I change the k menu button image?
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<coreymon77> i meant it is in the repos
<eagles0513875> oh
<NickPresta> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure on the 'safe' way to do this but changing kmenu.png will change the image.
<ActionParsnip> hmm makes sense
<steve555> Hi everyone
<jhusep> hi
<steve555> Hi jhusep
<navetz__> I am running a dual monitor setup using xrandr, how can I check/increase the refresh rate on one of my monitors?
<ActionParsnip> navetz__: backup then edit xorg.conf
<steve555> navetz,can I ask which graphics card are you using?
<navetz__> steve555: intel 810
<navetz__> ActionParsnip: I am using xrandr and not editing xorg.conf other then my virtual size.
<ActionParsnip> navetz__: you set refresh rate there bro
<steve555> I see,you try k-menu,system-settings,then monitor&display,click on administrator mode,enter password,then you might be able to change the refresh rate.
<navetz__> steve555: I found out how to do it with xrandr, do you know what a good refresh rate for a 22" lcd?
<massi_> hi there
<steve555> I have a question for anybody on this channel.I've just installed Intrepid Alpha 1
<cliff_> can some one pm me i need step by step instructions for radeon 7500 driver
<cliff_> and help finding it
<steve555> navetz,Iwould recommend 60Hz,as I believe most lcd's operate at that rate
<leroy> holaaa
<steve555> Hi Leroy,
<massi_> hello
<steve555> I have a question for everyone on this channel.I want to know how do I install the English GB keyboard layout for my keyboard.The default setting is English US,but I've tried to change it,but Intrepid Alpha1 only gives me a couple of options,and English GB is not one of them.
<titanix88> whats the difference between prerouting & postrouting of iptables?
<ubuntu> hi
<HighHo> ahoy
<ubuntu> my safemode graphics are not working
<ubuntu> i need help to get them working again
<ubuntu> when i boot up my screen will blink
<ubuntu> can anyone help?
<gav_> hi all
<ubuntu> hi
<HighHo> do you see the loading screen, or not even that?
<ubuntu> i saw the part where it says Ubuntu and the loading bar then when its almost finished loading it starts to blink
<gav_> when I press <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Backspace> to restart my X-server it makes reboot of my system instead
<HighHo> ubuntu: can you enter recovery mode
<ubuntu> no i cant
<ubuntu> when i try recovery mode it also blinks as well
<ubuntu> none of the kernels seem to work
<gav_> if I try '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' than system suspend
<gav_> any help?
<HighHo> ubuntu do you even get the option to enter consol in rescue?
<ubuntu> im not sure what you mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> will ubuntu become as big as debian?
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is more "free" and does ubuntu aim to become as free with gobuntu?
<TimS> CostaRicanQuaker: It will be bigger and freer.
<CostaRicanQuaker> TimS: you say it as though you knew it to be a fact
<HighHo> ubuntu: if you get no options, i will assume no. Have you tryed pressing ctrl + alt + f1 or f2?
<TimS> CostaRicanQuaker: Why are you here?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i have
<ubuntu> and i get the terminal
<ubuntu> so i can login from there
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: well, at the end of the day you're free to chose the distro that you like the best
<ubuntu> but after that i dont know what else i can do
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, the thing is, i am too used to dumb down windows and too partial to ubuntu
<steve555> Ok everybody,I've just sorted my problem out.
<TimS> ubuntu: So, after you have logged in at the console does "startkde" work?
<CostaRicanQuaker> meaning i want to stay with ubuntu but from reading it looks like debian is more "free"
<HighHo> ubuntu, login from there and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> ive not tried
<CostaRicanQuaker> however it also looks as though ubuntu wants to become freer
<ubuntu> if i were try type startkde willthat give me my graphics back?
<gav_> so can anyone help me?
<witepa> Hi, I just installed 8.04 fresh, but Kubuntu was not able to recognize my wireless dongle. Could someone help me configure it?
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: well what's your main prority? usability or idiological purity?
<geek> witepa: what wireless dongle?
<TimS> Ubuntu is fairly free as it is, it doesn't supply propritary drivers on the CD.
 * geek has used etch, its very light, but not updated regularly. some things don't seem to work tho (like apt-get autoclean)
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, as long as i can learn to use a distro to eventually lern everything i can from it and all its programmes are free to use
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm happy
<geek> ubuntu is a better learning distro IMO
<TimS> But if you want freedom, use gobuntu. It is very similar to ubuntu, just without the propritary side. You should be able to get ubuntu support as normal.
<witepa> geek: a Linksys Compact-G USB Adaptor, Model No. WUSB54GC
<TimS> I have hear mixed experiences with etch
<TimS> witepa: You'll need to use ndiswrapper
<TimS> http://jefim.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/how-to-linksys-wusb54gc-wireless-and-ubuntu-linux-704-feisty/
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, but i am just switching from windows xp and i have no linux previous experience i mean sure i used kubuntu like two years ago but just used it, didn't know anything about it or had any interest
<ubuntu> should i try startkde?
<CostaRicanQuaker> but gobuntu seems new enough for me not to be good at learning it sa it specified it's probably best for experieneced linux users at this stage
<geek> witepa: seems to be something on it on the forums... i'm poking at it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to try either kubuntu or xubuntu
<TimS> ubuntu: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<geek> CostaRicanQuaker: stick to one of the official ubuntu versions (kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu) then experiment from there...
<TimS> CostaRicanQuaker: You use windows at the moment?
<HighHo> Costa: you can really question all distro's, and depending who you ask you will get a diffrent responce. Personsoally i think ubuntu/kubuntu are both great distros for learning on and expanding from
<TimS> If so, try Wubi, you can use the flavours of ubuntu risk free, when you have learnt enough to get going, switch to gobuntu
<ubuntu> what will that do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> TimS: yes
<geek> witepa: it uses a ralink chipset, they have open source drivers, but you might need to compile it
<TimS> ubuntu: That will reconfigure the Graphical User Interface, so it should be useable again
<CostaRicanQuaker> HighHo: so i will probably stick to kubuntu, now for my girlfriend's laptop, in a couple of years if i want to help her and she has xubuntu and i have kubuntu
<HighHo> ubuntu: it will reconfigure your graphics server to how it was set up initially
<witepa> geek: alright, I will probably need some help as how to do that, I have no internet access on the Kubuntu computer, as it has no ethernet port
<TimS> geek: I have a ralink card, I couldn't get the compiled driver to work, ndiswrapper was the only way
<CostaRicanQuaker> iwll i be able to help her? as in its pretty similar? and is it easier for wifi and an old laptop to use xubuntu in terms of convenience as opposed to kubuntu?
<geek> witepa, TimS: personally i have never gotten it working, i usuallly let a bored friend to do it
<witepa> TimS: I was told by a friend that he was able to use this dongle "out of the box" though
<TimS> witepa: If you use the CD as a repository, you can install ndiswrapper, then download a driver on another computer and move it over and load it in.
<TimS> http://jefim.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/how-to-linksys-wusb54gc-wireless-and-ubuntu-linux-704-feisty/
<TimS> Thats the easiest way I think
<HighHo> CostaRicanQuaker: xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu have much in common, the main diffrence being the desktop enviroments
<TimS> Xubuntu is slightly lighter than ubuntu and kubuntu, as it uses the lighter xfce, apart from that, its just user preference/
<witepa> TimS: how do I use the CD as a repository?
<TimS> If you open adept, then go "File" > "Manage Repositories"
<TimS> Switch to the third party software tab, and there should be a CD entry at the top, starting with cdrom:
<TimS> If not, click the add cd-rom button below.
<TimS> Either way, tick the box next to the entry
<TimS> Close that, then just look for the package called ndiswrapper.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what advatanges or how is ubuntu better than mandriva?
<TimS> You will have to find the driver(.exe) from a cd or from the internet and then move it onto linux, and unpack it. After that, follow the guide.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just called my grilfriend to dissuade this guy from doing anything other than backing up her laptop
<TimS> CostaRicanQuaker: The main one for me is support.
<CostaRicanQuaker> as i want to install xubuntu on her laptop
<witepa> TimS: alright, I'll try that and be back soon
<TimS> I have found ubuntu support very reliable.
<TimS> witepa: Good luck :p
<HighHo> CostaRicanQuaker: I dont think anyone can argue distos, personally i think expertiement if possible and see what suits you.
<TimS> CostaRicanQuaker: The best way to try distros out is using live disks, and seeing what you like and what works for you,
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu for me and xubuntu for my girl then
<witepa> What about exiting the realm of Linux? What about things like OpenSolaris?
<TimS> Go to the shops and look for a linux magazine, they often have disks with live cds of distros on, try them out, see what you like.
<TimS> witepa: Anything but AIX.
<TimS> Good old CDE>
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm not that muchinto unix like
<CostaRicanQuaker> but eventually i'd like to learn how to use freebsd
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've heard cool stuff ffrom my friend chance he's scottish he works maintaining and creating webpages
<TimS> BSD is quite nice, but its more complicated to get into than linux is, IMO.
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes thats wht he said
<CostaRicanQuaker> so since i had already used kubuntu in the past
<CostaRicanQuaker> i might as well learn about the linux kernel and a little bit of unix on the side
<CostaRicanQuaker> and maybe in five to 7 years
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll try it out
<witepa> 5 to 7 years?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, i want to learn it well you know, i'm a windows user so...
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm no computer genius, i'm a sensitive guy, i play guitar, write poetry, bicycle...not a math person
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i'm old
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm 22
<HighHo> oh god, dont run bsd then
<CostaRicanQuaker> so that's the aproximate ihave in my mind
<CostaRicanQuaker> till i can dare try it
<geek> 22 is not old
<CostaRicanQuaker> HighHo: no no i want to learn
<HighHo> CostaRicanQuaker: im only joking, you should learn what you can, have a safe partion and get your hands dirty trying new distos and building software
<witepa> TimS, geek: hmm, according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772077 it should work right out of the box... unfortunately, I don't know KDE 4 as well as I do gnome
<witepa> although people seem to be having mixed results
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will be back later
<CostaRicanQuaker> cheers and thanks for your advice
<soopurman> does the kubuntu 8.04 DVD image install kde 3 or kde 4 ?  'cause i know for the CDs there were two seperate .iso's, one for each...
<HighHo> cya CostaRicanQuaker.
<HighHo> soopurman: kde remix cd's contain kde4
<soopurman> so if what i'm downloading doesn't say "remix" then it should have kde3 ?
<HighHo> yes soopurman
<Dragnslcr> soopurman- the DVD should be KDE3, yes
<soopurman> cool, thanks guys
<soopurman> here goes!
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i have user of Debian and Kubuntu since 3 years
<EagleScreen> my computer sometimes freeze since some months ago
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand evry1
<HighHo> G'day New Zeland!
<beagleburt> Have LTS 6.06 & the <oceana.pool.ntp.org> timeserver doesn't werk...any suggestions?
<beagleburt> G'day HiHo
<beagleburt> where u from?
<EagleScreen> it actually happens in Debian testing and Kubuntu hardy
<HighHo> beagleburt: oceana.pool.ntp.org pings ok for me, but have you tryed a diffrent time server?
<beagleburt> i am trying to get my Date/time automatically adjusted with the pool.ntp but i can't find it????
<helpy> what does everyone use for backing up their kubuntu systems ?
<HighHo> beagleburt: Dont use ntp, hopefully someone else can assist
<maltedik> EagleScreen: there is more than one possibility why this may happen (if youre searching for answers and not just some empathy)
<EagleScreen> just the computer freeze
<EagleScreen> and i have to push reset
<helpy> i just need to backup my configuration and programs
<helpy> no personal data
<EagleScreen> i think Linux Kernel freeze too
<helpy> i have read ubuntu documentation and i am confused which program works best
<helpy> and backs up and restores fairly quickly
<EagleScreen> because i cannot reboor with Alt Impr B
<maltedik> helpy: im using plain old tar
<helpy> how do you do that maltedik  ?
<maltedik> (and pipe it through gpg for more security)
<maltedik> wait...
<EagleScreen> i also remember that it freeze using KDE 3.5, i cannot remember a freeze using Gnome or KDE4
<EagleScreen> i can remeber that two freezes were just opening a file with kate, one of them it was /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- a complete freeze is usually a hardware issue
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- my experience is that it's usually the GPU overheating, sometimes it could be bad memory
<EagleScreen> i have not error in memory check
<EagleScreen> it never has freeze under Windows XP, and i think it never frozen using Gnome or KDE4, i start to think that KDE 3.5 could have any problem
<maltedik> EagleScreen: popped elcos are a common reason for unreasonable freezes
<EagleScreen> maltedik, popped elcos???? what is that
<solifugus> a recent update to the kernel, broke virtualbox.. and uninstalling/reinstall doesn't fix it..
<solifugus> The kernel module won't load..
<solifugus> and... the virtualbox package with kubuntu is pretty out of date, too..
<maltedik> EagleScreen: damaged electrlyte condensators on your motherboard
<EagleScreen> i have the VCORE +12V in 11.84V
<sparr> what's the easiest way for me to share files from my kubuntu box to a windows box so that the windows machine can view them in explorer instead of IE?
<estan> hello. anyone had "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" ?
<estan> the message right before is "Packar upp ersättande linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic ..."
<estan> (it means something along the lines of "Unpacking replacing bla bla"
<estan> )
#kubuntu 2008-07-01
<estan> i've tried cleaning out my /var/lib/apt/cache/archives/*.deb and have it refetch everything, still same :/
<EagleScreen> maltedik is it not possible take an error fro msome log file o something???
<maltedik> EagleScreen: /var/log/syslog or the command "dmesg" might help
<WindowSmasher> Any help setting up dual monitors with ATI?
<WindowSmasher> ﻿Any help setting up dual monitors with ATI?
<WindowSmasher> ﻿Kubuntu 8.04, ati graphics driver, dual dell monitors, clone only. I can't get it to extend the desktop. Please assist
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I use Gimp it doesn't detect my scanner.  It didn't have this behavior before (not since I upgraded to Hardy).  The same happens in Kooka.
<aleida> ciao, vorrei iscrivermi a questo canale, come devo fare per registrarmi?
<stdin> !it | aleida
<ubott2> aleida: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<aleida> sorry
<aleida> thanks
<jimmy51_home> in the monodevelop package in the repository current?  (v1.0)
<jimmy51_home> !monodevelop
<ubott2> Factoid monodevelop not found
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Anyone here use multiple accounts on their computer?
<estan> i don't get it, when i search at packages.ubuntu.com, it says that the package mysql-client-5.0 is supposed to contain /usr/bin/mysqladmin, but it doesn't. i have it installed and i have no /usr/bin/mysqladmin, and dpkg -l mysql-client-5.0 says it's not in that package.
<estan> is there anywhere else i can search for contents of packages except package.ubuntu.com?
<estan> err. dpkg -L i mean.
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> any translator app for kubuntu?
<kronoman> you know, i.e from english to spanish, something like google trans
<tuxwulf> Which is the latest stable? 8.10, right?
<Dragnslcr> 8.04
<Dragnslcr> 8.10 will be released in August (hence the 10)
<Dragnslcr> Er, October
<Dragnslcr> I'll shut up now
<tuxwulf> Ooooh is THAT where that number comes from.. I see... Thanks Dragnslcr...
<Guest47756> evening guys, anyone have the authentication method for pop.att.yahoo.com handy, the wonderful AT&T people dont know what their own auth method is
<Guest47756> and/or will not tell me
<szakulec> what's my best bet for sharing an internet connection between two computers w/o any extra hardware?
<maltedik> szakulec: setting one up as router
<maltedik> i made it once. but this was years ago. there are tutorials on the web
<dorian_> hi
<dorian_> do you know an IRC server for bucharest?
<szakulec> I'd thought of that, but all I really want to do is share my stable wireless connection with my media computer 3 feet away that gets a shaky wireless signal
<palmerio> fsdfs
<palmerio> jfgjhfg
<bougataya> anyone can help me install itunes please...
<grade> hi would like to ask hw can i see my bluetooth phone using kubuntu
<grade> hi would like to ask hw can i see my bluetooth phone using kubuntu
<tfnsn> how to reset the menu
<tfnsn> and the desktop settings to kde3
<tfnsn> i dislike kde 4
<mr---t-> !bluetooth
<ubott2> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tfnsn> and i wanna use
<tfnsn> kde 3 with hardy 8,4
<intelikey> i think something may be screwy   i just rm'd almost 6g and now i have 2.8g free   ?
<mr---t-> on your login in screen choose options and just make kd3 default
<intelikey> /dev/hdb       17G   14G  2.8G  83% /
<intelikey> /dev/hda      74G   29G   45G  40% /home
<intelikey> but what i rm'd wasn't in /home it was in /opt
<intelikey> i know,   i'll reboot and see if it fixes it
 * mr---t- thinks intelikey has been drinking the kool aid
 * intelikey looks in his glass at the koolaid and wonders how he knew...
<intelikey> no i'm serious.   i rm'd a copy of my downloaded archives  alsmost 4g from /opt   but  df -h says that / only has 2.8g free      </blinks>
<intelikey> if i had used konq i could understand that.  "trash"  but i used   "rm"    o.O
<sub[t]rnl> mr---t-'s koolaid rootkit just happens to be 1.2gigs, too...
<sub[t]rnl> interesting
 * sub[t]rnl taps his nose
 * intelikey picks his
 * mr---t- obstains
<intelikey> ob ?
<mr---t-> sp?
<intelikey> oh ab
<mr---t-> yea
 * mr---t- has O shaped abs
<boggystudios> I can't get my computer to resolve domain names.
<intelikey> /etc/resolv.conf
<boggystudios> I have my default gateway set but it isn't even asking the dns server anything
<boggystudios> I can tell because I run wireshark on the dns machine and it isn't picking up anything
<boggystudios> intelikey: /etc/resolv.conf is empty, what should be in there?
<intelikey> mr---t-   "obstanance makes the heart grow flonders"
<intelikey> boggystudios maybe the ip of the dns
<mr---t-> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> boggystudios example   nameserver 209.244.0.4
<boggystudios> intelikey: thanks that did the trick.
<intelikey> boggystudios welcome.
 * mr---t- is still a gui cripple
<intelikey> boggystudios normally one will have both a primary and backup dns listing.     nothing special about the lines they are just two listings   as exampled above
 * intelikey gets back to looking for the missing gigabytes
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> ubuntu
<intelikey> i have always wondered why they don't pronounce gigabyte like they do gigolo   ???
<intelikey> or maybe that's verse vice'a
<mr---t-> It should be jigabyte
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> Red_Wraith
<nitin> what are win32 codecs
<intelikey> !medibuntu
<ubott2> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<intelikey> 'ave a look thar ^
<intelikey> heh.   "thar"    southern US slang for "there"   heh.
<nitin> intelikey: are win32codecs distro independent?
<mr---t-> the bots different
<intelikey> nitin the codecs may be.  the packages are not.
<intelikey> hmm i haven't doen a thing but i now have 2.9g free   ;/
<intelikey> /dev/hdb      17G   14G  2.9G  83% /
<nitin> intelikey: tar.bz2 packages can be installed in any distro?
<intelikey> nitin pretty much  yeah.
<intelikey> but that sounds like a slockware package
<intelikey> slockware   hehe
<intelikey> typo
<intelikey> and this is a qwerty keyboard   explain how i missed the A and hit the O   lol
<nitin> intelikey: yesterday i compile mplayer, possibley with some errors, but it works!
<intelikey> nitin umm and you made a tarball of the build ?
<intelikey> what are you trying to say nitin ?
<intelikey> spell it out man.
<nitin> intelikey: now i'm playing my favourite songs with it
<intelikey> don't leave use wondering.
<intelikey> tov    glad it is working for you.    good to hear that you have "built" something on that sustem.
<mr---t-> tov?
<intelikey> improves the learning curve and all that raw.
<intelikey> yeah   good.
<intelikey> execlent
<intelikey> wonderful
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> tov
 * mr---t- stills wonders whats tov?
<intelikey> :|
<intelikey> good
<intelikey> bueno
<mr---t-> good that Iwonder?
 * intelikey hides.
 * mr---t- total victory
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
 * intelikey slips a firecracker under mr---t- 's shoe and lights it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> can anyone help me install this xubuntu alternate iso cd into the computer
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know how to do it without the graphic interphase which is always getting stuck anyway
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know if i should format my harddrive first then boot up with windows and reinstall it
<CostaRicanQuaker> as my prtitions seem messed up, it says i have 72 mb for ntsf but i only have 40 gb on my harddrive when i go to y pc on windows
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker there should be a boot option when it first fires up.    command line install    or something like that
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i've never installed without the graphic interphase...so if there's any tutorial
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the alternate cd?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> will i have a partitioner?
<intelikey> yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i chooes the whole harddrive
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in erase and create new partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> will i be able to then run the windows install
<dauoalagio> where is the system settings config file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and reinstall windows and have the windows cd make its own partition
<intelikey> i haven't see the cli installer sense hoary  but probably.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<grade> hey guys thanx 4 the help :D
<dauoalagio> where is the system settings config file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there some sortof tutorial on how to install manually?
<intelikey> dauoalagio /usr/share/kde*   ????
<dauoalagio> intelikey: is that where the font config is written to? I'm trying to edit the font size through CLI
<intelikey> dauoalagio or the ~/.kde*
<dauoalagio> intelikey: it's not under .kde
<intelikey> dauoalagio err  ask Jucato
<dauoalagio> is Jucato here?
<intelikey> usually
<dauoalagio> Jucato: you here?
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
 * Jucato is gone again
<intelikey> thanks Jucato
<dauoalagio> thank you@
<dauoalagio> !
<dauoalagio> Jucato: that doesn't have the settings for font size.
<intelikey> yes it does.   search fonts
<intelikey> or font
<intelikey> like   font=DejaVu Sans,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<intelikey> the 12 is the size   no ?
<Jucato> or *Font=DejaVu....
 * Jucato double checks
<dauoalagio> Jucato: all mine says is update_info
<intelikey> in section    [General]
<dauoalagio> Jucato: the issue is that i just installed kde kubuntu and the font size is easily over 100.  it won't let me get to system settings to fix it.
<Jucato> dauoalagio: have you changed your fonts before?
<carlosjulio> get
<wastrel> what's the kubuntu photo viewer?
<dauoalagio> Jucato: no it's fresh.  and it's under .kde4 because im on kde4.  just so you know incase it makes a differenec
<wastrel> like fspot but not broken
<Jucato> dauoalagio: yes it would make a difference :/
<intelikey> wont let you ?    move the window with the mouse ?     alt+left_mouse    drag window
<Jucato> ~/.kde4/share/config/kdeglobals
<dauoalagio> Jucato: yeah I am under that file in .kde4
<Jucato> wastrel: digikam or gwenview
<wastrel> for kde4 which?
<dauoalagio> Jucato: it only has [$Version]
<intelikey> now he says kde4
<Jucato> dauoalagio: well basically that file starts as a bit empty until you change some settings, then that file gets filled
<dauoalagio> Jucato: how can i edit the fonts then?  what is the font config line?
<intelikey> !kde4 | dauoalagio and for the record.
<ubott2> dauoalagio and for the record.: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> dauoalagio: and see intelikey's tip on how to move a window
<Jucato> even if the window borders go beyond the screen, you can still move it
<intelikey> dauoalagio like i said   add the section   [General]   and below it add the line    font=DejaVu Sans,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0     or   font=DejaVu Sans,8,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<dauoalagio> Jucato: I tried asking kubuntu-kde4 and I know how to move the windows around.  I go into settings and go to appearance but the window freezes.  It makes me terminate it.  Thats why Im doing it under CLI
<wastrel> so gwenview seems to be for photo viewing, does it have catalog management or is that more a digikam thing?
 * intelikey thinks it's not frozen but the popup window is not seen.    alt+tab
<Jucato> wastrel: more a digikam thing
<nitin> intelikey: the work of win32codecs is same as that of libxine-ffmpeg which enables to play popular audio and video formats
<wastrel> thanks
<intelikey> "popular" nitin ?     not popular around here.  we like free formats.
<wastrel> 3 < Jucato> wastrel: more a digikam thing
<wastrel> 23:03 < nitin> intelikey: the work of win32codecs is same as that of libxine-ffmpeg which enables to play popular audio and video formats
<intelikey> you mean "restricted formats"  not popular
<Jucato> nitin: not exactly. "the same" in general, but the specific formats supported are very different
 * intelikey wonders if wastrel's paste was an oops,  or had a meaning ?
<wastrel> hrm sorry yes that was a mis-click
<intelikey> thought it must be.
<dauoalagio> intelikey: if it's a pop up wouldnt it show up in my taskbar?
<wastrel> didn't even notice til you hilighted my nick :]  busy trying to figure out how to import my photos into digikam
<intelikey> dauoalagio ummm   not sure in kde4
<Jucato> dauoalagio: no. not the system settings ones
<intelikey> ah there you have it.
<dauoalagio> intelikey: so alt-tab wouldn't be the issue.
<intelikey> errr i mean   "thar ya have it."
<dauoalagio> Jucato: i added the [General] with the font thing that intelikey put but it did nothing after a re-login
<intelikey> alt-tab should show you what is avalable.  and might reviel if it is a popup   po pup  or pop up
<dauoalagio> intelikey: there is only one window >_>
<intelikey> ok.   file a bug
<intelikey> !but | dauoalagio
<ubott2> Factoid but not found
<intelikey> !bug | dauoalagio
<ubott2> dauoalagio: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> so sawly bloss
<dauoalagio> intelikey: there is no bug.  the font config just needs to be rewritten or written, apparently.
<intelikey> that  would indeed be a bug.
<intelikey>   dauoalagio    you can also add   fixed=DejaVu Sans Mono,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<intelikey> taskbarFont=DejaVu Sans,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<intelikey> toolBarFont=DejaVu Sans,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<dauoalagio> intelikey: there are no fixed fonts that i am dealing with.
<intelikey> menuFont=DejaVu Sans,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4a98b629
<intelikey> dauoalagio that kde3 but fonts "should" be the same
<intelikey> and i'll quit there.
 * dauoalagio wants to take this outside
<intelikey> ya mean throw down ?
<intelikey> man if that's what ay mean.  i'll do a drive by cussin' on yo **s    </tough act>
<coolwill> bonjour
<coolwill> ?
<intelikey> yah  howdy
<intelikey> that user name is that a half a word ?
<moshe> hi, every time i take out a wifi pc card, ubuntu freezes - how do i stop the device to remove it safely?
<drbrown> is anyone aware of of keyboard issue which causes the arrow keys when held down to input corresponding numbers? as in > types a 6?  These arrow keys are not part of the Num pad either
<intelikey> moshe pcmciautils might help you ?
<intelikey> moshe or possably k network manager
<albuntu> moshe knetworkmanager is perfect in hardy so try it
<intelikey> perfect ?
<moshe_> didn't help ifconfig wlan0 down
<moshe_> :(
<albuntu> intelikey i ment i like it :) i had no problem with it
<moshe_> albuntu: you mean to turn off the interface?
<intelikey> iwconfig ?
<moshe_> iwconfig doesn't turn on or off
<wastrel> ifdown wlan0
<albuntu> moshe if you want to disable it try to disable it in system settings if thats what you mean
<moshe_> albuntu: no i was trying to disable right before removing the pc card
<moshe_> so the box won't freeze
<wastrel> yeah maybe rmmod the kernel module
<wastrel> that's a nasty sort of problem :/
<mr---t-> right click on the network icon, options , disable wireless
<intelikey> moshe pcmciautils might help you ?   <<<  you looked thar ?
<moshe_> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<moshe_> intelikey: going to try now
<Moonstorm> can i drop kde3 and do a full upgrade to kde4 and still have a functioning system?
<moshe_> intelikey: pccardctl eject doesn't do anything..
<intelikey> Moonstorm define functioning system
<Moonstorm> well, like my kde3 system
<intelikey> Moonstorm then    no
<Moonstorm> k
<Moonstorm> thx
<pumpkin> I'm new to ubuntu, is anyone willing to help?
<intelikey> pumpkin i can't help you be new to it, you already are.
<intelikey> pumpkin do you have a real question ?
<pumpkin> lol, good point
<pumpkin> yes i do have a real question
<pumpkin> i just realized i'm using a really old version of ubuntu and that's why i can't get many things to work
<pumpkin> can i just update or do i have to do a complete reinstall?
<mr---t-> versions?
<wastrel> you can update but you have to use the proper method
<pumpkin> old like 2. something
<intelikey> pumpkin    first what version.     lsb_release -a
<n3kl> Hi.  What do I need to do to get wpa to request a dhcp address?  I am using kubuntu 8.04 kde4 packages with wpa_supplicant and knetworkmanager.  Don't know if running both causes a problem.
<pumpkin> lol, i honestly don't know, I'm really new to this
<intelikey> there's no such thing as 2. ubuntu    started in 4
<pumpkin> i was looking at the boot screen
<pumpkin> it's a couple of years old
<wastrel> pumpkin: do you know how to open a terminal (command line) window?
<pumpkin> yes
<intelikey> pumpkin open a konsole.   type in    lsb_release -a
<pumpkin> done
<pumpkin> 6.06.1
<wastrel> 6.06 is dapper iirc
<pumpkin> yes
<intelikey> dapper drake.
<intelikey> ok you need to just reinstall with a hardy install dvd
<wastrel> you can upgrade from dapper
<wastrel> reinstalling might be easier however :]
<wastrel> my current box at work has been upgraded since dapper
<intelikey> too many hops to update without issue
<pumpkin> okay, thats what i was afraid of lol
<wastrel> actually isn't dapper->hardy explicitly supported as LTS->LTS ?
<pumpkin> i'm not sure
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> err sorry misread that
<wastrel> i was thinking you'd need to hop through edgy->feisty->hardy like i did :]
<pumpkin> this is something i'm very new to so i've spent a lot of time reading the manual online and stuff
<intelikey> both are lts  in gnome  but not in kde only dapper is
<pumpkin> i have kde
<intelikey> anyway.  easiest hoop for you to jump through pumpkin is a clean install.
<pumpkin> okay, i can do that
<wastrel> yeah that's probably the best idea
<pumpkin> i'm also trying to get slackware off of the computer
<pumpkin> i never use it
<intelikey> pumpkin you can "if there are seperated out   keep your old home.
<n3kl> I have taken an interfaces and a wpa_supplicant.conf file directly from a working debian config and installed them in kubuntu 8.04 KDE4.  Now when I boot, wpa_supplicant auto connects to the correct network of choice, but does not grab a dhcp address.  What Should I be doing differently?  http://www.pastebin.ca/1059653  <-- interfaces file.
<intelikey> pumpkin good. you have a slack install  if the partition/disk is >4g you can just overwrite the slack install with your new ubuntu and kill three flees with one scratch
<pumpkin> i have 40 for slack and 40 for unbuntu
<wastrel> n3kl: try changing manual to dhcp  on the iface ath0 line :]
<n3kl> wastrel: is that a debian -> ubuntu thing?  The docs state differently, which is the only reason I left it.
<wastrel> n3kl:  i don't know, just think it might be worth trying.  you're not getting dhcp so presumably dhclient isn't running?
<wastrel> you can set the interface to use dhcp ... :]
<wastrel> what if you bring up the interface and run dhclient manually
<coil> ifocnfig
<intelikey>  http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<intelikey> why apt  Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release  ?
<intelikey> !ircroot
<nitin> hello
<mr---t-> !rootirc
<intelikey> reset: standard error: Invalid argument
<nitin> what is bitmap font
<intelikey> heh.  samba has updates.   samba is something that have never used and probably never will.
<intelikey> one would have to run M$ os to need/use samba   no ?
<wastrel> you can use samba linux<->linux
<intelikey> wastrel ok.    but why would one ?
<n3kl> wastrel: Ok.  I have set dhcp, and now the system is not connecting to the proper network.
<n3kl> if I do ps aux | grep dhcp, I see that dhclient is started on the correct interface, so that is a good sign.
<wastrel> n3kl: you can set the network with iwconfig
<wastrel> iwconfig essid <network>
<n3kl> iwconfig *ath0* essid network
<wastrel> indeed
<n3kl> but, yes, I know.  The point is to have the system to connect at boot, not manually.
<n3kl> What else do you think might be causing this?
<n3kl> does wpa-roam exist on ubuntu?
<wastrel> dunno, i'm not actually very conversant with wireless configuration.  still a bit of a black art as far as i'm concerned.  you can put wireless-essid <essid>   in your ath0 config in the interfaces file
<wastrel> to connect with the proper network.
<n3kl> Hmmm
<coil> ih
<coil> ifconfig
<coil> sudo
<coil> pico
<n3kl> what about it
<n3kl> wastrel: well, thanks for the response at lease.  First I have gotten in teh #*ubuntu channels =]
<intelikey> n3kl if you can't get it from here.  you can try ##linux   some times you get lucky thre.
<wastrel> i keep meaning to fix my wifi yes to work on boot
<wastrel> but i'm lazy and let network manager do it for me nowadays
<n3kl> Yeah, but this is a ubuntu specific thing.  I have been using linux for many years.  Thus, #kubuntu
<geega> how to get the sound icon in the taskbarr
<n3kl> Is there a "defacto" place for all things ubuntu or something?  WHere can I get help?
<geega> volume controller
<wastrel> #ubuntu is the "correct" place ,but it's a zoo nowadays.
<geega> i am using kubuntu 8.0
<n3kl> geega: try kmix
<nitin> is there a way to get bitmap fonts?
<wastrel> help.ubuntu.com but it's not going to go into the gory details of the interfaces file.
<intelikey> n3kl still worth a shot ;/
<wastrel> maybe the mailing list but i think you're going to need a general document on wpa_supplicant voodoo
<wastrel> i can configure a network for wep in intefaces
<n3kl> intelikey: alright... thanks
<wastrel> but wpa i haven't figured out yet.
<n3kl> wastrel: well, when you figure it out, you let me know
<wastrel> ok, talk to you in 2015 :]
<geega> something i am done
<intelikey> twenty fifteen that is.
<geega> my task bar is gone.. i have only desktop workspaces and time kind off
<geega> what to do . to get back the task bar
<intelikey> right click / add applet
<geega> when i do that
<geega> i can see only add widget and panel settins
<geega> both are not helping
<geega> i am in kubuntu 8.0
<geega> i don't like kubuntu 8.0 :((
<intelikey> !kde4 | geega
<geega> yes
<intelikey> there is no kubuntu 8.0
<intelikey> there is no month 0
<geega> ok i am using kde4
<geega> is that any way to get it back the task bar
<intelikey> release cycles are   year.month
<intelikey> kubuntu 2008.04
<intelikey> the bot is not around when you need it.
<intelikey> for the record.: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> streight out of the bots mouth ^ that is.
<nitin> intelikey: where can i get bitmap font, any idea?
<intelikey> nitin apt-cache search fonts | grep bitmap
<intelikey> nitin my guess would be that you have "some" bitmap fonts already installed,  and some truetype
<intelikey> my second guess would be that for a definition of "bitmap fonts" wikipidia.org would beet google.com 2:1
<intelikey> nitin anything else while i'm here ?
<intelikey> but google hates me anyway. so i may be biased.
<neptunepink> yo peeps, I've got an issue.
<intelikey> nitin apt-cache search fonts | grep bitmap
<intelikey> my second guess would be that for a definition of "bitmap fonts" wikipidia.org would beet google.com 2:1
<Becker_11> <Becker_11> I've just done a fresh install of kubuntu and adept has wanted to install over 100 updates which I okayed. the install has stopped at 92% while "configuring new version ssl-cert" what should I do it hasn't advanced in over 6hours ??
<intelikey> neptunepink congrats,   i used to have one of those  ;/
<neptunepink> None of my hard drives can be accessed from my main computer. They aren't detected by the bios. I've tried plugging them in with both IDE cables. I know the hard drives aren't broken, as they work on another computer
<neptunepink> intelikey: I hope it didn't have to do with "yo"
<neptunepink> And I *think* this started while the computer is running.
<Becker_11> <Becker_11> I've just done a fresh install of kubuntu and adept has wanted to install over 100 updates which I okayed. the install has stopped at 92% while "configuring new version ssl-cert" what should I do it hasn't advanced in over 6hours ??
<intelikey> neptunepink :)     no it had to do with being the wrong type ide cable    and yes there are two  that plug just alike.
<neptunepink> Because I was just using it, (Over NX, 'cause that's my thing) and it froze. Responded to ping, all that...
<neptunepink> intelikey: Oh? Uhm...
<neptunepink> intelikey: Well, I tried it with the cable that usually goes to the optical drives...
<intelikey> neptunepink at least that's worth looking into.
<neptunepink> intelikey: There's some that have a twist in them, isn't there? Maybe I'm thinking of floppy cables...
<intelikey> neptunepink what i'm saying (mind you i'm lagging pretty badly)   is that the "old style" ide cables wont support the new drives.      i don't recall the specs but the bus speed is the reason.
<neptunepink> Becker_11: I don't think there's anything you can do except to close it. You'll need to ask someone what to do after that.
<Becker_11> neptunepink great
<neptunepink> !lock
<intelikey> neptunepink yeah floppy cables have a twish in the second stage.   but that's not relavent
<eiliii> ok this might be a strang question ... where is the config file for the kmenu ... you know how you can edit that menue and organize it the way you like it ... i would like to find that file and cp it to an other box ...
<intelikey> Becker_11 the what to do after that is     sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> neptunepink the bot is  asleep
<neptunepink> okay then...
<neptunepink> ubott2: You suck. I want the old ubotu back
<Becker_11> intelikey thanks for that
<neptunepink> ubott2: At least I could remember what your name is
<intelikey> eiliii ~/.kde/share/config/kmenu   errr no  ~/.kde/share/config/kicker maybe    not really sure.
<neptunepink> intelikey: Well, barring cables, any idea what the problem might be? Any pointers that don't start with G or 0x? (/me thinks ide controller, whatever that is. Is there a way to replace it?)
<intelikey> Becker_11 welcome.
<neptunepink> #kubuntu is so much more helpful than #ubuntu. All the smart people must use KDE
<intelikey> neptunepink heh  that don't start with 0x80  :)))    one.  you might look into hdparm    it can do neet tricks with drives.    oh   wait.     sudo modprobe ide-disk
<intelikey> neptunepink then    lsmod | grep ide
<eiliii> intelikey: no found it in ~/.config/menus/
<neptunepink> ah, but I can't boot up from a hard disk ;)  I don't know about the optical drives, I will have to take a look at them...
<intelikey> and pastebin it's output
<eiliii> but thanks anyway intelikey :)
<intelikey> eiliii kew!
<intelikey> welcome.
 * neptunepink takes notes
<intelikey> neptunepink you can boot a live CD   ?
<intelikey> neptunepink how new old is the box we are talking about ?
<intelikey>                      /
<neptunepink> intelikey: no idea, I suspect if it won't work with hard drives, it won't work with cds. I think it's oh, gosh, 5-6 years old?
<intelikey> neptunepink try to boot a live cd    see what it does.
<neptunepink> right, at some point in time I shall. :)
<intelikey> also   if someone has gorked your nvram  you might get into bios setting and change something (auto detect a disk maybe) and save changes then try it.
<neptunepink> oh, wow, now there's a really good idea!
<eiliii> linuxwizard is now known as lizard lol
<neptunepink> intelikey: err, someone?
 * intelikey doesn't like to talk about nvram as it incites riot
<neptunepink> nuxw had joined this channel
<neptunepink> intelikey: I don't know anything about nvram. :)
<ilya_> I try to compile brlcad.org from source, command make interrupts few times... My question is wether "make" or "gnu make" is the same as automake 1.9?
<neptunepink> make isn't the same as automake
<neptunepink> You use automake on sources that you get from cvs, IIRC
<intelikey> neptunepink good,  stay out of it.   we'll all sleep better  !
<ilya_> ok
<intelikey> ilya_ also install "build-essential"   and see if that helps.
<ilya_> yes, I have already installed it, but...
<neptunepink> ilya_: then install automake. :P
<Pogonip> How do I stop my system from automatically starting my mythtv user during boot up?  Mythtv isn't working so my system keeps restarting and I want to login as my other user.
 * intelikey remembers formatting nvram and mounting it...   (kids don't try this at home!)  kind of thing.
<ilya_> In fact I haven't got anything from tarball yet,.. That time I had installed all 'autyomakes' from repositoy
<neptunepink> intelikey: That sounds like something I'd want to try. ;)
<eiliii> Pogonip: do you have an entry in ~/.kde/Autostart/ for mythtv?
<intelikey> Pogonip ?   you mean autologin ?    kdm or kdm-kde4 ?
<Pogonip> Not sure, I can
<ilya_> brlcad.org
<eiliii> Pogonip: ?? can i what ???
<intelikey> neptunepink heh.  the box forgot how to save bios settings     :)   is that something you'd like to see yours do ?
<Pogonip> Not sure, I can't get this thing to stop long enough to figure out what system it's booting to.  probably kdm
<neptunepink> intelikey: Maybe not. Perhaps you can set up an offset... how big is nvram? KBs?
<intelikey> Pogonip at the grub prompt (boot menu)   edit your kernel line and add   1   to the end of it.
<Pogonip> What will the 1 do?
<eiliii> Pogonip: you might want to log in via console ... on the log in screen press ctrl+alt+f1 and log on ... check if mythtv is in .kde/Autostart/
<ilya_> Is it 'normal', that ReiserFS on 70 Gb's partition has eaten 1Gb of RAM?
<intelikey> neptunepink depends on the bios and the nvram initial size     one probably could setup an offset    but the size is small at best.   a few k   20k would be big
<intelikey> Pogonip boot you to a root shell
<neptunepink> Hmm, I wonder how big grub is...
<Pogonip> Cntr+alt+f1, that's what I need.  It's been awhile since I longed in to Ubuntu and I couldn't figure out how to get to the consule.  Thank you.
<neptunepink> ilya_: We don't use that filesystem anymore.
<ilya_> Why?!! it seems 2 be the fastest?!!
<intelikey> Pogonip in that root console userdel your user that is hosed  (it will not erase the home dir nor contents)  and set a root passwd    then exit
<neptunepink> ilya_: Because the author killed his wife? Also, he named it after himself, which is pretty suspect.
<sigma_12> besides adept and synaptic what can i use for package management?
<intelikey> Pogonip and if my replys seem incohearant   i'm lagging about 30 seconds.
<ilya_> Maybe, his wife was a bad one ;-). We don't need to discuss slimy stories...
<intelikey> ilya_ eaten ram ?
<neptunepink> intelikey: Stop torrenting!
<Jucato> ilya_: what does ReiserFS have to do with RAM?
<Jucato> (or more precisely, how are you determining that it's the filesystem that's eating RAM?)
<intelikey> sigma_12 apt-get aptitude dselect
<ilya_> yes, just because reyserfs, 1.700 Mb of RAM (no swap i have) was "deactivated"
<intelikey> neptunepink it's not.  it's a file transfer but it's not a torrent.
<neptunepink> sure, sure.
<Jucato> ilya_: I seem to have trouble understanding your sentence
<intelikey> Jucato yeah that's my Q
<intelikey> ilya_ ?
<intelikey> you no will to engrish ?
<ilya_> Well, reiserfs is the fastest, but it takes a Gb of Ram 4 each 60 Gb of partition while I like to use no swap, and i have only 2 Gb of RAM for 3D modelling and fem/fea
<neptunepink> ilya_: You could unmount it. :P
<intelikey> "reiserfs is the fastest, but it takes a Gb of Ram" <<< based on what ?
<neptunepink> Ooooo, now there's an idea... mount filesystems only when you're accessing them
<intelikey> ^5 neptunepink
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> ilya_: the filesystem used doesn't have anything to do with how much RAM is used... there is no relation. no filesystem will take an amount of RAM based on how large the partition is
<Jucato> (if it does, this would be the first time I've ever heard of such a thing)
<neptunepink> intelikey: Well, I was thinking of at the software level. Kindof like laptop hard drives, where they spin down
<intelikey> neptunepink M$ did that with dos-1
<neptunepink> interesting.
<neptunepink> Think of all the electricity you could save.
<ilya_> on my previous installation 2 asus laptop
<neptunepink> even better idea: the computer turns itself off when you're not using it. :P
<neptunepink> Now, if the computer went into suspend mode, but woke up on ssh connections.. that would be pretty amazing.
<ilya_> seriously, few years ago i saw words "the miracles of productivity on server systems - about reiserfs", and in new laptop, i wanted 2 use it... Finally i have installed /root to 15 Gb 'place'... Not so much comfortable...
<intelikey> <neptunepink> Think of all the electricity you could save. <<< not!   takes more to spin them back up every 10 seconds than to keep them whearling.    accessing includes read and write...
<neptunepink> ai noes. :]
<ilya_> Is there a way 2 go 2 Suspend Mode and 2 stay connection to cell phone alive? Do i need to configure it thru files and scripts instead of KPPP in this case?
<neptunepink> ilya_: #kubuntu-aol :P
<Jucato> ilya_: can you please type in complete words?
<Jucato> !u
<Jucato> (ha! bot's gone)
<neptunepink> Yeah....
<intelikey> yep
<neptunepink> I know, now we actually have to tell people how to fix their problems. So lame.
<intelikey> been gone for hours.
<ilya_> to jucato: so, my case was: 'no swap' + fast journaling file system
<intelikey> i mean  been gone 4 hours 2
<intelikey> :)
 * Jucato kicks intelikey in the groin
<Jucato> ilya_: it still has nothing to do with RAM being used *because* of reiserfs
 * intelikey slips a firecracker under Jucato 's shoe and lights it.
<Jucato> intelikey: you do know that the firecracker's gonna hit you in the groin, right?
<intelikey> other shoe
<intelikey> :)
<neptunepink> :o If I get a new hard drive, I want to have my home be mounted across both hard disks
<intelikey> neptunepink unionfs
<neptunepink> I thought unionfs was more for writing readonly media.
<xjohnthomasx> hey can anyone help me get my wireless settings to work again.. i did a synaptic fix broken headers thing, and now they dont work, and the network-admin program doesnt even recognize that there is a wireless card.. though the restricted drivers seem to recognize that there is a restricted driver which sees a intel proset wireless card.. argghhh.. it was working fine the last months, and now in the last five minutes it st
<Viking667> Got a weirdo question for you lot. my wife's machine (which I'll refer to as zoom) has two panels (top/bottom). When she starts up, the top row of icons appear somewhat obscured by the panel, yet they shift down from under the panel when she does a "Organise by Name" from the Icons context menu on the desktop.
<ilya_> but reiserfs is a journalling file system, and it was created for server systems, before next my attempt, i guess it was reiserfs. what has taken 1.7 Gb of RAM just in new, 'naked' Kubuntu 8.04 installation
<Viking667> What I'm trying to get is for those icons to STAY where they're put. Not shift back up on the next login. I've also turned on "Lock icons in place".
<akumaqui> hola alguien que hable español
<neptunepink> akumaqui: #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> Viking667: I have a feeling you're using Gnome/Ubuntu?
<Viking667> no, kubuntu. Hardy.
 * Jucato wonders since when KDE had 2 panels an an "Organize by name" in the context menu...
<xjohnthomasx> jucato can you help me with mywireless when youre done there
<intelikey> ilya_ i seriously doubt that anything has eaten a gig of ram on your system.    i also doubt that english is your first language
<Viking667> Jucato: hang on a mo. I'll peel the exact names, seeing as I'm pullingthis from memory at the moment.
<Jucato> !ram | ilya_
<intelikey> ilya_   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5b3fd74e
<Jucato> xjohnthomasx: sorry. I'm not exactly good with wireless
<geega> how to install kde3 from kde4
<Jucato> er.. stupid I forgot no bot heheh
<Jucato> Viking667: well, KDE doesn't have a 2-panel setup either. only Gnome does. unless of course you set it up that way
 * Viking667 goes and refills his helmet with hot tea.
<Jucato> geega: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<geega> ok
<geega> do we need to install kde-core too
<geega> ?
<neptunepink> Jucato: Can you do long division without a calculator? ;)
<intelikey> geega no
<geega> then
<geega> only kubuntu-desktop
<geega> right
<intelikey> geega the kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, and all you'll need
<Jucato> neptunepink: huh what? O.o
<geega> ok
<Viking667> I set it up that way, as wife wanted stuff at top and stuff at bottom. Panel at bottom contains kicker, system tray, and some quicklaunch thing. Top panel contains launch icons plus clock plus a couple of other things... I'll get to those in a moment.
<Jucato> ilya_: "A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html"
<intelikey> Panel at bottom contains kicker <<< classic :)
<Viking667> Right. Desktop=> ContextMenu=>Icons=>Sort Icons=>By Name...
<ilya_> i\m going 2 the link, and, really, I had not even studied english well...
<Viking667> intelikey: well, she's been using kubuntu since ... oo... Feisty.
<intelikey> Viking667 sorry for the rude chuckle but kicker is the pannel
<Viking667> Yeah, I know.
<neptunepink> Jucato: Err, like those new math students who are dependant on the calculator to do the math, you/everyone is dependant on the ubott2 to give answers to support questions in the #ubuntu channels?
<Viking667> but are there TWO kickers, in that case? (And what the **** is katapult?)
<Jucato> neptunepink: you can't expect me to have a memory the size of ubottu's database do you?
<intelikey> no not two kickers  but kicker displaying high and low
<neptunepink> Viking667: It's a program that gives you quick access to programs (and files). You press alt-space (or w/e) and type the name, and it auto-completes it for you
<intelikey> i setup a kde one time with 6 pannels
<intelikey> went all around the screen
<Jucato> intelikey: me too. none of them have 100% width :)
<intelikey> Jucato right.
<neptunepink> My goodness.
<Viking667> brb...
<xjohnthomasx> intelikey  youre good with wireless.. arent you.. i think ive talkedto you before.. for some reason i have a weird wireless problem.. itw as working fine on my laptop running ubuntu feisty 7.04.. and i did a synaptic fix broken headers thing.. and then the wireless stopped working and it isnt even being seen in my network admin program.. just wired and roaming.. or whatevre..
 * Jucato prepares to kick intelikey again in case he redirects to me
<intelikey> xjohnthomasx first assumption is incorrect, and thus the rest is moot.
<intelikey> but Jucato is a netowrking guru  :)))
 * intelikey </dodges>
 * Jucato goes kick intelikey in the groin
 * Jucato dons firecracker-proof shoes
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> h i kids
<Jucato> Viking667: anyway, yeah, desktop icon placement is very finicky in KDE 3... unfortunately, I don't know if it has a fix at all
<intelikey> xjohnthomasx we may have talked indeed,  but not about wifi    i have none, and thus it would be hard for me to learn about wifi
<xjohnthomasx> jucato.. you said you didnt know about wireless.. can you please help me when you are done maybe
<Jucato> xjohnthomasx: yes I don't know about wireless, which is why I can't help
<intelikey> xjohnthomasx sorry.   me and Jucato have a standing joke about that.   if you read the content you'll see it.
<intelikey> i mean quite frankly   i just flat lied to you about Jucato knowing anything
<intelikey> worry.   anything about networking    ;/
<intelikey> s
<Viking667> 'm back.
<Viking667> Are we STILL working on kde3? Yeesh.
<intelikey> Viking667 <Jucato> Viking667: anyway, yeah, desktop icon placement is very finicky in KDE 3... unfortunately, I don't know if it has a fix at all
<Viking667> I saw that, thank you. That's what prompted my comment.
<xjohnthomasx> intelikey.. could you try to recommendsomeone who is hlepful instead of having childish fun at our expense.. we are trying seriouslyto use and propagate theuse of linux and ubuntu in the world.. and you are not helping with making jokes at our expense..
 * Viking667 starts up the package manager.
<intelikey> duely noted and recorded xjohnthomasx
 * eiliii giggles
<eiliii> that is a support # you are not supposed to have fun here :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<intelikey> eiliii i know.   ops used to cook me for it.
<Jucato> Press F1 for Help...
<Jucato> more details please?
<eiliii> lol
<eiliii> help is a starter
<Jucato> a "starter" implies something follows... right?
<Viking667> just seems strange that under Feisty, the desktop icons behaved. Under Hardy, they don't seem to, yet we didn't change anything much aside from the distro (says him with his tongue in his cheek)
 * Jucato waits\
<Jucato> Viking667: I think the KDE version changed too
<Viking667> ... interesting. We have 4:3.5.9 here.
<Jucato> and in feisty?
<Viking667> no idea, sorry.
<Jucato> I think it would be 3.5.8 if not 3.5.7... anyway, it could be a bug. but I've never been able to get desktop icons to fall in line :)
<intelikey> dapper is  KDE: 3.5.2
<CostaRicanQuaker> I erasked the whole partition and tried installing xubuntu from the alternate CD which i got from a torrent at the suggestion of someone after i couldn't install from the liveCD nor from the alternate i got from the website, didn't work, then i tried the other cd on which i burned the kubuntu alternate  and it also didn't work, specifically xubuntu said that these two operations couldn't be done: select and install software and build LTSP root
<CostaRicanQuaker> , kubuntu gave me some error during "installing base system" so i tried an old kubuntu cd i had from canonical  version 5.10 didn't work, so i am on ubuntu right now, 5.10 to be specific it was the only one that worked also sent from canonical years ago
 * neptunepink hugs intelikey
<eiliii> wow thats something to chew on ... :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, come from windows xp, i want to install xubuntu, but i don't even know how to download an image or burn it
<CostaRicanQuaker> on this distro
<CostaRicanQuaker> :(
<neptunepink> It worked! :D I put the hard drive's cable in the place that was occupied by the cd drives
<eiliii> !xubuntu
<ubott2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<neptunepink> intelikey: Actually, never mind, it worked the way it was originally set up anways.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can install xubuntu with all its programs from ubuntu without having to get an iso image and burn it and all of that?¿
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: yep. just install "xubuntu-desktop" from Ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> where? i mean i can't see konsole's homologue here
<CostaRicanQuaker> where do i find the thingy where i type sudo etc
<intelikey> neptunepink heads up.   you pluged/repluged the ide cable.   and now it works.     first thought.  loose or dirty connection.   you may want to pay close attention to that now.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ctrl+alt+f1  will take you to a console.   and alt+f7 should bring you back to the gui
<eiliii> CostaRicanQuaker: ctrl+alt+f1 to log on a terminal
<eiliii> :)
<intelikey> eiliii but it's kinda mean to not tell them where they parked their gui
<intelikey> you'll leave them with the "reboot will fix anything" boobie hatch
<CostaRicanQuaker> sorry
<intelikey> eiliii i did that the first few times i tried to help someone find a console.   then learned what it was doing to them...   just thought you might like to know.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i typed the alt comand you gave me
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i didn't note the one to get back
<CostaRicanQuaker> may i please have it again i'm going to write it down this time
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ctrl+alt+f1  will take you to a console.   and alt+f7 should bring you back to the gui
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker a quick intro
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i type sudo...
<CostaRicanQuaker> i forgot what i had to type to get xubuntu :(
<intelikey> what you are doing is "switching tty's"    the gui by default runs in tty7    and tty's 1-6 by default are setup as login consoles.    you can also open other ttys  up to 256 of them.
<intelikey> the alt+<   or alt+>   will move one tty the dir you press   < being the left arrow and > the right.
<intelikey> you can   shift+page_up   to see text that scrolls by to quickly in a console too.
<intelikey> now.    the command.    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> k ?
<intelikey> anything else ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> not just yet, i'll be right back
<intelikey> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> E couldnt' find package
<CostaRicanQuaker> by the way
<CostaRicanQuaker> this is ubuntu 5.10
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think that has something to do with it
<CostaRicanQuaker> depositories?
<robotgeek> wow, that is old.
<intelikey> also of note.   the left alt key is assumed unless otherwise noted  because they are not the same the left and right alt keys   while left_alt+f1 will take you to tty1  right_alt+f1  would take you to tty13 if it were active.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know, that's the only thing that would actually install
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so use left alt key
<shepp> Ive jut installed kubuntu 8.04  .. I want to install Sysnaptic       How ???
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker i think the repos are only on a "old releases" server now.
<eiliii> wow here is a giant helo around the sun ... !!!
<intelikey> Jucato have the address for the 5.10 repos ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do then?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker if it was me. i'm upgrade it to 6.6 then install xubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> intelikey: I'll try to look
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will
<CostaRicanQuaker> however
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker hold just a sec.
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you intelikey
<intelikey> what was the codename of 5.10  was that breezy ?
<Jucato> intelikey: seems like substitute "old-releases.ubuntu.com" for "archive.ubuntu.com"
<robotgeek> shepp: you should be able to install it from adept.
<robotgeek> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> Jucato ok  ty.
<shepp> Not there ??? Where do i point to ??
<Jucato> (of course use "breezy" instead of "hardy" or whatever)
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ok.  i'll make you a sources.list file  are you behind a firewall ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think not, how do i check though?ç
<intelikey> just a sec and i'll test it for you.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i type at? alt 64 doesn't work
<CostaRicanQuaker> shift +2 neither
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker check your irc clients other windows
<intelikey> windows/tabs
<CostaRicanQuaker> did i accept?
<intelikey> not yet
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me clcik again
<CostaRicanQuaker> i clicked several times
<CostaRicanQuaker> nothing happens
<philsf> hello, when I delete emails in IMAP accounts in kmail, they go to the local trash, instead of the IMAP's one. How can I make kmail use the remote trash, for each account?
<intelikey> type in   /dcc get intelikey
<intelikey> or is it  /dcc get intelikey sources.list
 * intelikey thinks back to when just saying that would disconnect several in here...
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey, does that mean i'm behind a firewall?
<Damien> Hi
<Damien> Does anyone know of a program that I can make techno-ish music with? Sort of like fruity loops for Windows
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker type in /exec gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> tell me what it does
<CostaRicanQuaker> type it on here or type alt ctrl f1 ?
<intelikey> here
<intelikey> start with the slash
<intelikey> /exec gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> it asked me for my password
<CostaRicanQuaker> and something popped up
<CostaRicanQuaker> gedit?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> you see lines like   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope?
<intelikey> well they wont match that exactly but the same format
<intelikey> hmmm   what is in there ?
<CostaRicanQuaker>  here
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey start with the slash
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey /exec gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker>  (gedit:8821): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<CostaRicanQuaker>  Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<CostaRicanQuaker> this poppped up right after i typed what you told me btw
<CostaRicanQuaker> um...like a notepad with some options to save and such copy paste
<intelikey> hmm that's not the live CD running there is it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no
 * intelikey is now confused
<CostaRicanQuaker> there are two windows by the way
<CostaRicanQuaker> sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> and gedit
<intelikey> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> theyre both empty
<CostaRicanQuaker> like the file is empty
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i close it?
<intelikey> but you have a gedit open   correct ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yep
<intelikey> keep it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about sources list?
<intelikey> close it
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<intelikey> in the gedit menu click file/open
<CostaRicanQuaker> that closed gedit too
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i reopen gedit?
<intelikey> yuch....
<intelikey> wait.
 * intelikey scratches bald spot...
<intelikey> /exec gksudo gedit
<intelikey> lets go that way
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i type that?
<intelikey> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker>  (gedit:8902): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<CostaRicanQuaker>  Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<CostaRicanQuaker> tht popped on the channel
<CostaRicanQuaker> and gedit open
<intelikey> ok in it's menu  file/open
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<intelikey> navigate to  /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do i open
 * Viking667 kicks his sucky DSL modem again, and applies an aluminium bat to it, loaded with concrete core.
<intelikey> Viking667 it's the agency doing it
<Viking667> uhm.... neither the IRC server nor myself are even _in_ the flaming country concerning the Agency.
<intelikey> we're watching you   <.<    >,>
 * Viking667 so SO badly wishes he could do ASCII anims here.
<intelikey> hehhe.   but don't
<Viking667> imagine Kitt's LEDs moving, back and forth.
<shtoom> ﻿Hi, when I run d3lphin on hardy its taking forever to start and lot hard disk reading is going on
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey
<intelikey> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> it lists home file system
<CostaRicanQuaker> cd rom drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> cdrw drive
<intelikey> the  .. means up one dir
<CostaRicanQuaker> and floppy drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<intelikey> start in home  file system   and  .. .. /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> err are they sperate   home and  file system ?
<intelikey> file system then...  if they are.
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do ido again? i didn't get the dots
<intelikey> yeah    file system   /etc/  /apt/
<intelikey>  sources.list  is the file you want to edit.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i opened it
<intelikey> you in it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> there are lots of ··...hmm how do you type the number sign on this thing?
<intelikey> delete everything in it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<CostaRicanQuaker> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<intelikey> delete everything in it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> thts what it says at the top
<intelikey> delete everything in it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i erase everything?
<intelikey> delete everything in it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<intelikey> then paste in this one line
<CostaRicanQuaker> i erased every single line
<intelikey> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<intelikey> paste in that one line   ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok done
<intelikey> save and exit it
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok done
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> /exec gnome-terminal
<shepp> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<shepp> <CostaRicanQuaker> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do now, i didn't get that? do i type exec gnome etc...on here or do i go to the blank screen?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> /exec gnome-terminal
<intelikey> here
<CostaRicanQuaker> (gnome-terminal:9098): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<CostaRicanQuaker>  
<CostaRicanQuaker>  (gnome-terminal:9098): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<CostaRicanQuaker> a window opened
<intelikey> good.
<CostaRicanQuaker> entitled sebastian at sebastian
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am sebastian by the way nice meeting you
<intelikey> you have a command prompt there ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<intelikey> ok.   in it.    sudo apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says done
<CostaRicanQuaker> it "fetched"
 * intelikey wonders if he mentioned he doesn't use gnome nor any gui and never used 5.10 ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> 3017 kb
<intelikey> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> ha
<intelikey> ok.   in it.    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> yay!
<CostaRicanQuaker> it sys 104 additional mb of hard drive will be used
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i want to continue?
<CostaRicanQuaker> y !
<intelikey> no it's true. i have never seen ubuntu 5.10    in fact i have only seen to releases   5.4 and 6.6
<CostaRicanQuaker> so you installed a way older ubuntu
<intelikey> and of corse you did say    yes   to that Q did you not ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> but kept upgrading
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<intelikey> upgrade ?   no.
<intelikey> i use the lts for a reason.
<CostaRicanQuaker> then how did you...go from 5.4 to
<CostaRicanQuaker> lts?
<intelikey> well i did upgrade that in one jump just to see how much trouble it caused   but clean install of 6.6 on most of my stuff
<intelikey> LTS==Long Term Support    ubuntu releases an lts release every few years.
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's downloading a lot of stuff
<CostaRicanQuaker> the console?
<intelikey> what about it ?
<intelikey> that's where i do most everything,  the console  yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that the name of the thingy that's getting xubuntu? isnt' it konsole or console
<CostaRicanQuaker> unpacking setting up unpacking
<CostaRicanQuaker> so you dont use your mouse at all?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok it looks like it's done
<CostaRicanQuaker> as it asks me for a comand again
<intelikey> well no.     what you are using there is a terminal emulator.    konsole (the kde terminal eumlator) and gnome-terminal which you are now seeing/using (the gnome terminal emulator) and xterm (i think is what xfce uses as a terminal emulator)  all provide a standard shell (bash)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do now?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker i do use the mouse.   gpm is the "general purpose mouse support package"   it makes the mouse work for copy and paste in the console.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker one Q at a time.  i type slow.
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, i thank you rather for your patience, english isn't even my first language
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker you now logout.   "not reboot, just logout"   and at the login prompt you select the session and login back in.
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the gnome terminal? or how do you mean?
<intelikey> i mean the entire gui.
<CostaRicanQuaker> like system
<CostaRicanQuaker> log out
<intelikey> irc  terminal and all  yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i log out and it will ask me ubuntu or xubbuntu
<intelikey> at the login prompt you can select the session
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i can pick either?
<intelikey> there is a button you click it shows a menu
<intelikey> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, i'll brb, don't go please
 * intelikey hides
<intelikey> ah man and i have duty tomarrow too....
<CostaRicanQuaker> back
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: i made it my default thingy
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i ahve a further question
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of the gnome environment?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker that's not too hard but the bot has the easy answer on that.  you can ask ubottu !purekde   tomarrow and it will tell you all about it.    just substitute xubuntu for kubuntu  in it's instructions.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker if you want to upgrade to hardy   (and i'm not sujesting it,  just saying you can try it if you want )   you'll have to edit that sources.list again.   and change to      deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i mean, i want to stay with xubuntu
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ! is a special char that attentions the irc robot "when its here"
<intelikey> !purekde
<CostaRicanQuaker> ithought ubotu was always there
<intelikey> that ^ would tell you how to get rid of gnome
<intelikey> no it's down for repairs
<Cable> repairs eh?
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i ahve a further question
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i donload
<intelikey> it would sujest kubuntu-desktop  but you use xubuntu-desktop and the rest should work.
<CostaRicanQuaker> download* an image file for my girlfriend
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<CostaRicanQuaker> to install xubuntu in her laptop
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker download ?    web-browser    is the normal way.
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> sorry.
<intelikey> you mean like   using dd to make an image of the partition and using ssh to transfer it ?
<intelikey> scp
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> if by dd you mean the...er...shell emulator?
<intelikey> no.  dd is a shell command
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d8d09ad8
<intelikey> NAME
<intelikey>        dd - convert and copy a file
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait a sec please
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm a little lost
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker you will want to learn how to use "man pages"      open a terminal  and type in    man intro ;man man      and start reading.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker i don't mean to be giving you "the bumbs rush"   but here's your coat and heres your hat what's your hurry... bye.          i really have to go,  i have duty tomarrow. also.
<crackhead> anyone in here really good with wireless????
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: do you know the name of xubuntu's konsole?
<intelikey> maybe someone else can help you now.
<CostaRicanQuaker> terminal?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker either   xterm   or     x-terminal-emulator   should work.
<intelikey> i have to go.   shalom.
<CostaRicanQuaker> peace unto you too
<geega> how to get theme manager in kubuntu kde 3.5.9 desktop
<geega> i couldn't see in the appearance
<eiliii> alt+f2 --> kcontrol geega
 * eiliii boots into xp to play ... sad but true .. 
 * philsf would like korganizer to keep several backups, like kaddressbook
<philsf> is there a way to auto-remove duplicate entries in korganizer? I messed up the cal entries syncinc with the palm, and everything has two duplicates
<marsdtn> hi all
<marsdtn> hi all
<alexei> Hi, why cannnot I log by SSH in by neither publick key authentification nor password in my newly installed Kubuntu box? Dont see no error messages in /var/log/messages.
<eiliii> what exactly happens if you try alexei
<alexei> debug1: Offering public key: /home/matveev/.ssh/id_rsa\ debug3: send_pubkey_test\ debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply\ debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<alexei> thats the output of ssh -vvv hostname
<eiliii> try ssh username@ip
<eiliii> the username must be a user on the remote box
<philsf> is there a way to auto-remove duplicate entries in korganizer? I messed up the cal entries syncinc with the palm, and everything has two duplicates
<alexei> eiliii: Oh, I can indeed log-in as another user that is listed in remote /etc/passwd. But I cannot log in as myself --- a user from NIS/YP database.
<alexei> How can I make SSH accept also the users that are not explicitly listed in /etc/passwd?
<tim_> hi all
<ubunturos> !hi | tim
<ubottu> tim: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<geega> do we need to install compiz with beryl
<geega> or combiz is diff and beryl is diff
<geega> couldn't able to understand that
<flaccid> geega, yeah now its compiz fusion
<ubunturos> geega: compiz-fusion is a combination of it!
<eiliii> alexei: as far as i know you can only log on an existing account ... so if there is no alexei account on the remote box you will not be able to log on sa alexei
<ubunturos> geega: if you are using 7.10 / 8.04 you'll  have compiz-fusion without the manager, if I'm not wrong
<geega> if i use combiz fusion.. i can able to rotate only window workspace..
<eiliii> !compiz | geega
<ubottu> geega: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<geega> alt+tab is not working at all
<tim_> is there kubuntu sticker that come with it from SHIPIT???
<flaccid> tim_, i didn't receive one this time
<tim_> ok
<geega> and title bar is going away when i start compiz fusion
<flaccid> geega, help is #compiz-fusion
<eiliii> ask in #compiz-fusion geega
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion geega ensure you have followed
<ubottu> flaccid: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | geega ensure you have followed
<ubottu> geega ensure you have followed: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> oh they have changed it ah well
<geega> ok
<alexei> eiliii: I _am_ logged in as myself on that box with KDE on console. It's SSHD that does not accept network accounts for whatever reason.
<flaccid> alexei, if you have set up other auth than the default pam with system accounts then you probably won't find much help here
<ubunturos> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey guys i know its the wrong chatroom no one responds in the other one i'm on xubuntu and i can't create a folder on the front desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i can'tseem to be able to type the at sign and the number sign not even in the character map do i find them
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, we don't help with xubuntu here. but you can check permissions on /home/user and /home/user/Desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you exdplain that? check permissions?
<flaccid> kde comes with a character map program
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, yes. in kde you can right click and goto properties to check permissions or do ls -ld ~
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: ls -la ~/Desktop and see if you are the owner
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i type this into the shell?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean terminal
<flaccid> eiliii_, the -d switch is needed
<CostaRicanQuaker> er konsole
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<eiliii_> yes CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> hold on
<eiliii_> and right flaccid
<flaccid> basically check ls -ld ~ and ls -ld ~/Desktop
<ActionParsni1> is there a mobile phone with XUL connectivity. I use amarok via the web interface plugin and would like to control it via my next phone
<CostaRicanQuaker> um
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't type the little curly thing
<ActionParsni1> I already have webmin and ktorrent web interface enabled so thats all ready
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, usually next to 1 shift + `
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: ~
<ActionParsni1> you mean that ^
<eiliii_> or /home/username/
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<flaccid> ~ = tilda
<ActionParsni1> its called a tilde
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i type it?
<flaccid> flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, usually next to 1 shift + `
<eiliii_> shift + `
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: i use shift + top left key, on UK keyboard its on the right
<ActionParsni1> anyone know the keycode ?
<flaccid> you can also copy and paste from here to konsole etc.
<ActionParsni1> that works too
<eiliii_> ~ is short for /home/youUserName/ CostaRicanQuaker
<flaccid> well $HOME/`whoami` :p
<ActionParsni1> ~/ == $HOME$
<flaccid> oops i mean just $HOME
<becker_11> hi I have renoved the applications menu widget from my kubuntu 8.04 instilation by mistake  how can I get it back pls??
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command again
<flaccid> becker_11, wrong channel, goto #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsni1> i have an alias so i can type home at cli and it does clear; cd ~/; ls
<eiliii_> ls -ld CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ ls - la ~ /sebastian
<CostaRicanQuaker> ls: -: No such file or directory
<CostaRicanQuaker> ls: la: No such file or directory
<CostaRicanQuaker> ls: /sebastian: No such file or directory
<CostaRicanQuaker> /home/sebastian:
<CostaRicanQuaker> Desktop
<becker_11> .04 instilation by mistake  how can I get it back pls??
<becker_11> <CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command again
<becker_11> <flaccid> becker_11, wrong channel, goto #kubuntu-kde4
<becker_11> <ActionParsni1> i have an alias so i can type home at cli and it does clear; cd ~
<eiliii_> no space CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does that mean?
<eiliii_> ls - la ~/sebastian
<eiliii_> ls - ld ~/sebastian
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, please use pastebin and keep in mind !enter. you need to do ls -ld ~; ls -ld ~/Desktop
<eiliii_> ls - ld ~/sebastian/Desktop as well
<eiliii_> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<ActionParsni1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eiliii_> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<eiliii_> +e
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i open pastebin?
 * ActionParsni1 thinks ubottu should read some shistory books
<eiliii_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: ^^
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: go to the link, paste yor stuff, hit paste, copy the address in the address bar
<ActionParsni1> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<flaccid> pastebinit is a cli binary that needs to be installed, kind of makes things more complicated for novices :p
<eiliii_> how to confuse a bot
<CostaRicanQuaker> did it work?
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: you need to give us the link
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: its sweet though :(
<eiliii_> no CostaRicanQuaker you have to past the url here so we can see it
<flaccid> ActionParsni1, kind of
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24163/ ?
<eiliii_> ahhh
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: thats it
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: use it lots for large texts
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, thats not the commands we pasted. you put a space in.
<CostaRicanQuaker> where did i put the space?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, ls -ld ~/Desktop
<flaccid> between - and ld
<ActionParsni1> ls - ld ~/sebastian should be ls -ld ~/Desktop
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: you cant just throw spaces into commands it wont work dude :)
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: use the <tab> to complete the path that way you will know if you do it right
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24164/
<eiliii_> ~/De+<tab> will complete the path
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats' what that commadn did
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do now?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, hmm what does file ~/Desktop say ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i type it into the konsole?
<flaccid> yes
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: the command is: file ~/Desktop
<flaccid> i gtg run. catchyas
<CostaRicanQuaker> /home/sebastian/Desktop: directory
<eiliii_> drwxr-xr-x  3 sebastian sebastian well its a directory ActionParsni1
<eiliii_> that belonges to sebastian ... so he should be able to create new files ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i type drwxr-xr-x into the thing?
<pookey> Hi all - what's the correct current method to get 'wobbily windows' etc under ubuntu ?  the Xgl guide  on the community wiki says not to fololw it... and I'm not relaly sue Xgl is the technology I should be looking at either. Someone suggested compiz - I've enabled the desktop effcts in (KDE4's) settings, but they aren't working (they don't apper broken, they just aren't doing anything)
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: cd Desktop; mkdir test does that create a folder called test?
<ActionParsni1> pookey: have you installed your graphics driver?
<pookey> ActionParsni1: I'm using nvidia drives with twinview
<CostaRicanQuaker> apparently not
<eiliii_> what is the error
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ cd Desktop;mkdir test
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~/Desktop$
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker:
<eiliii_> ls
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker:
<ActionParsni1> pookey: have you installed compiz-fusion?
<ActionParsni1> pookey: then run compiz --replace
<pookey> ActionParsni1: ok, got it - thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> sorry about that
<ActionParsni1> pookey: if you lose windows decorators you need a line in your xorg.conf
<eiliii_> ls
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker:
<CostaRicanQuaker> eiliii: yes
<Spaceghost> hi
<ActionParsni1> pookey: it gets old really fast man. Its fairly worthless but for people who like a slow prety gui its bliss
<Spaceghost> what version you recomended that me download?
<Spaceghost> # Download Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<Spaceghost>  or # Download Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix).
<Spaceghost> ?
<pookey> ActionParsni1: oh, it does slow down the gui a lot?   I just like expose style window switching
<eiliii_> so now try the gui way ... right click on your desktop and create a new folder ... that should work as well
<Spaceghost> kde 4 is the final version? or a beta?
<eiliii_> so now try the gui way ... right click on your desktop and create a new folder ... that should work as well CostaRicanQuaker
<Spaceghost> have bugs?
<pookey> ActionParsni1: I had a powerbook, I got so used to it :)
<Algyz> Spaceghost:  better download ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop
<Spaceghost> why?
<CostaRicanQuaker> eiliii: how? i don't see an option
<ActionParsni1> pookey: like minimise effects etc, why care, I just want the thing out of my sight
<Spaceghost> I prefer download the less mb that i can
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> you're right
<Spaceghost> because my internet have a limit of trafic
<Spaceghost> :S
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: oh you are not using kde ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> eilii it created a new folder
<pookey> ActionParsni1: yeah, I'm not so bothered about  that - just improved window switching , and task bar previews are pretty useful too IMO
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i had to go into desktop manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> and there it is
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it's not on the actual desktop
<Algyz> Spaceghost:  then you'll get support for 36 mnth instead of 18 for kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> no i'm on xfce
<eiliii_> sorry can't help then CostaRicanQuaker sorry use if i use gui kde ... nothing else ...
<ActionParsni1> pookey: previews are cool, you can switch windows with alt-tab
<CostaRicanQuaker> so the basic different here is that yours is kde and mine is xfce?
<pookey> ActionParsni1: expose does improve the UI IMO though, if it adds a lot of slowdown to my desktop though I'm not interested
<ActionParsni1> run it for a few days, see how you like it
<nitin> how can i get bitmap font for linux
<ActionParsni1> give it a chance, compiz seems to pull users to ubuntu
<eiliii_> you might so start reading about the cli to learn some basics ... you can get around nowerdays but i find it usefull to at least know some common cli commands ... once you learned them you end up using them more than the gui CostaRicanQuaker
<ActionParsni1> pookey: then they realise its actually quite usable
<pookey> ActionParsni1: thanks for your time :)
<ActionParsni1> pookey: np bro
<ActionParsni1> pookey: help where you can
<eiliii_> yes CostaRicanQuaker i have no idea about the xfce desktop ... how it works ... i had a look at fluxbox and some other ... i know fluxbox uses the right click to open the menu ... and afaik xfce is the same ... CostaRicanQuaker
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: with linux you can run any desktop you like, enlightenment is anoth good example
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: its that customisable, in windows you get pretty much what you are given
<CostaRicanQuaker> great
<CostaRicanQuaker> from what i remember kubuntu was simpler or kde was
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: fluxbox is very lightweight, you can run it ontop of kde stuff so you get a light gui with the cool apps
<eiliii_> i personlay like kde because it's logic, looks good and runs on my mid tech box fine ...
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: if you are comfortable with kde, use it
<CostaRicanQuaker> but the thing is
<ActionParsni1> i like fluxbox due to lightness
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want my girlfriend
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> because she has an old computer a laptop
<CostaRicanQuaker> from around 2000
<CostaRicanQuaker> so my concern is that she can get it so i can help her
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: what spec?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no clue just yet
<CostaRicanQuaker> haven't seen her since yesterday
<ActionParsni1> doesnt matter how old it is, you want chip type, speed and ram amount
<eiliii_> computer specs CostaRicanQuaker not your girlfriends :)
<pookey> if it's less then 400mhz, I'd suggest something other then KDE
<ActionParsni1> stick fluxbuntu on it and yu got a sweet rig, takes a bit of getting used to due to the kde stuff not being there
<ActionParsni1> but it'll chat and web like the best of em
 * pookey loves his KDE for a reaon he cant' explain
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont knoww her laptops specs eiliii
 * ActionParsni1 likes kde due to experience and fluxbox for lightness
<eiliii_> well xfce is also not so difficult to learn ... just sit down and play with it CostaRicanQuaker
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: if you play with xfce, you might prefer it to kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> well on the otehr room the xubuntu room
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got a person helping me
 * eiliii_ likes kde or init 3
<CostaRicanQuaker> telling me it's just a matter of right clicking and selecting create launcher an option that doesn't show up when i right cliock on my desktop
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: dont bother, use cli
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: what app you wanting to run?
<ActionParsni1> via desktop shortcut
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only reason why i preffered xfce was because of my gf's computer being oldie and the thought tht it woudl be faster than kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to have my "My stuff" folder on the desktop
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: ok and what is that in the file system?
<CostaRicanQuaker> now if i click on file manager and go to desktop and open it, there it is a folder named my stuff which i created
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: ~/My stuff?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ~/Desktop/My Stuff
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: yes thats the link, but where does it point to?
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: or have you made a folder on the desktop?
<CostaRicanQuaker> that was my intent but instead i went to file manager opened desktop and created folder and that's the only way i can get to that folder, i'd rather hve it be an icon on the desktop
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: ls -s /path/to/my/stuff/ ~/Desktop will get you a shortcut on the desktop
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: im trying to get that for you
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok le me paste that into terminal
<eiliii_> nooooooooooo
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: it wont work
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> then what do i do
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: he was wanting you to use some fuzzy logic
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: dude
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: you want a mystuff link on your desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: imagine in windows, you copy the folder and then right click desktop and click paste shortcut
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: ok, where is the folder you WOULD copy if you were in windows?
<ActionParsni1> where is the thing to make the shortcut to
 * ActionParsni1 plays a drumroll
<CostaRicanQuaker> C://Home/desktop/My Stuff ?
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: so its already on your desktop/
<alexei> flaccid: your hint was useful, setting "UsePAM" to "no" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config seems to solve the problem with SSHD not accepting NIS passwords.
<ActionParsni1> alexei: hes not here
<CostaRicanQuaker> well yes ActionParsnil i guess technically speaking but i dont' see the icon
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: i see
 * CostaRicanQuaker feels dumb
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: btw its just ~/Desktop/My Studd
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: theres no drive letters in Linux
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: ok now we have some info
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: i realy sugest you read some books about linux ... like the ubuntu bible or what ever ...
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: if you right click on the desktop can you click lnk to location
<eiliii_> ActionParsni1: he uses xfce
<ActionParsni1> eiliii_: ok, gimme a sec
<CostaRicanQuaker> i actually prefer kubuntu to this....thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only reason why i got it was because i thought it woudl bebetter for isabel
<eiliii_> give him one day of intensive reading ActionParsni1
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: i didnt know you sed xfce, i assumed kde with this being a kde room
<CostaRicanQuaker> well, nobody talks at the xubuntu room
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think the person helping me
<CostaRicanQuaker> was in this room
<CostaRicanQuaker> and downloaded xfce jsut to help me
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: if you right click desktop do you get "create launcher"
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> the person on the xubuntu room does
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't
<eiliii_> like i said read some books abbout linux that will make things more easy for you and us ... end of story CostaRicanQuaker (at least for me) :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok here's what i'll do
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm going to get rid of xfce
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's too complicated
<CostaRicanQuaker> and annoying
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll install kubuntu instead
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: you can have 10 desktop installed in linux all you have to do on login ... choose which you want to use
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: you can get all you need via the rightclick menu
<eiliii_> just apt-get install kde-desktop ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> and let my girlfriend's computer work on kde
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: or assign a sortcut key...even faster :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> she's on windows xp anywy and i always has viruses so yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> better than windows in the end
<ActionParsni1> if its a low end lappy you dont want xp on it
<eiliii_> xp is only good for games anyway
<eiliii_> that's the only thing that is not jet running in virtualBox :(
<ActionParsni1> eiliii_: wine / cedega / crossover-office
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i've a question
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu is installing
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of xubuntu?
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: check in your package manager for xfce-desktop
<eiliii_> ActionParsni1: it's a lot of configuration for games like lord of the rings and in the end it doesn't work so ... dual boot xp end of story ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnil: cant i do it from the konsole?
<ActionParsni1> eiliii_: just sack off gaming. easier
<Jucato> ActionParsni1: probably "xubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> !purekde | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce (press tab to autocomplete)
<Jucato> (has instructions for removing Xubuntu as well
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of the packages from xubuntu as well?
<eiliii_> i still don't get it why remove now in a hurry ... it's not that big ... and you might like it later once you learned the basic in kde
<ActionParsni1> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: read the link the bot gave you
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i imagine that for this case it would be sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: makes sense
<CostaRicanQuaker> however i don't know the names of the packages in it
<Jucato> (except that I don't personally trust either apt or aptitude's "smart" removing...)
 * Jucato sighs
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean it lists the instructions to remove packages from old gnome versions
<eiliii_> thats why you do an autoremove after
<CostaRicanQuaker> buti don't know which to type
 * eiliii_ holds his breath
<CostaRicanQuaker> like sudo apt-get xubuntu purge autoremove ?
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<eiliii_> *sigh*
 * Jucato didn't realize that the link has changed
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: its in the link
<ActionParsni1> CostaRicanQuaker: its a howto
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: use the 2nd one I gave. it has instructions for Xubuntu
<Jucato> er.. for removing Xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you Jucato
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's really helpful
<Jucato> eiliii_: let him if he wants to. he might want to keep things neat. in any case, as long as he doesn't wipe out his apt archives, he doesn't need to download them again next time he wants to install
<CostaRicanQuaker> this won't remove any files iv'e sved though right? i just downloaded this partitioner in order to reinstall windows xp
<eiliii_> you are right ... i like my system neat as well, i just see so many things that can go wrong in this special case Jucato
<Jucato> eiliii_: the guide I linked to is more or less trustworthy. he's been maintaining that guide for quite some time now
<Jucato> it makes sure that only those that need to be removed are removed
<eiliii_> no it will only remove xfce stuff CostaRicanQuaker
<Jucato> (in fact, I trust it more than autoremove...)
<eiliii_> well if there is a problem we will problably the first to know :)
 * eiliii_ drops a needle
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu takes quite a while to load
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm eillii
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got a DOS like screen on the shell/konsole thingy
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24173/
<eiliii_> also here <TAB> for completion CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24174/
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i choose?
<eiliii_> i see only the option <OK> CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24174/
<CostaRicanQuaker> it asks me to chose
<CostaRicanQuaker> between gdm
<CostaRicanQuaker> and kdm
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: depends. what do you want to use for your login screen? gdm (gnome's) or kdm (kde's)
<eiliii_> choose kdm CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> kdm
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<Jucato> then choose kdm :)
<eiliii_> this should be only a one time setup routine or Jucato
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> seems like yesterday's update to my trusty 7.04 install broke the nvidia driver. is that a known issue?
<diman> hi everyone
<eiliii_> did you install a new kernel kblin
<eiliii_> kblin: and with update you mean upgrade or dist-upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24179/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^even then get rid of the packages?
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the other link? i meanit says it got rid of the packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm gonna log out and log abck in to start on kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i burn an image iso file
<CostaRicanQuaker> with k3b?
<eiliii_> click on the image CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the icon for the file or an option forimage?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't see one on k3b
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: 2 ways. you see in the main window something like "Further Actions". click on it
<kblin> eiliii_: I ran the adept updater. if that installed a new kernel, I guess I did. I didn't dist-upgrade, as 7.04 is the last version I seem to be able to reliably run vmware on
<Jucato> then choose Burn CD Image. or go to the Tools menu directly
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i went to k3b
<eiliii_> vmware + fucked up nvdia kblin ???
<CostaRicanQuaker> and edit boot images
<eiliii_> *nvidia*
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then picked the one i was going to burn
<Jucato> eiliii_: language please
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says emulation type and it has listed floppy disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i leave tht checked or harddisk?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's for partition magic
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: huh?
<kblin> eiliii_: the joys of having to run Wine tests on real hardware as well as windows boxes in a VM
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: what exactly are you doing?
<kblin> get me decent free software alternatives for this stuff and I'll gladly run it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i went to k3b clicked on this button that said edit the boot images fo this project to mke it bootable, under data disk(i saw no image or iso option on default) then i went and selected the image i want to burn which is partition magic from a box
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: there are like always more than one way how to burn an iso ... navigate to it via your file browser and click on it or open k3b and choose burn iso and than browse to it ..
<kblin> but virtualbox network handling is fiddly and virt-manager sucks even more, especially on a single-processor box
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: didn't you see what I typed? and if it's a CD installer you shouldn't make it bootable
<CostaRicanQuaker> its an iso
<Jucato> just go to Tools -> Burn CD Image (or DVD)
<Jucato> an ISO of what?
<eiliii_> kblin: i didn't even know that nvidia runs in vmware so i am not the right person to talk to ... sorry can't help
<kblin> eiliii_: no, not nvidia inside of vmware
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<ioan> just go to Toold and select burn cd/dvd iso image
<ioan> Tools
<CostaRicanQuaker> just did so
<kblin> look, let's ignore vmware for now
<CostaRicanQuaker> burning
<eiliii_> Jucato: i understand that he is trying to burn an .iso ...
<kblin> I updated, and now X is busted. So I'm trying to fix that
 * eiliii_ is also very hot at the moment :)
<Jucato> eiliii_: yeah.. and if it's an installer cd, it shouldn't be made bootable. something he said earlier sort of tells me he tried to
<geega> i want to install gnome.. i don;t like kde.. now i am using kubuntu
<geega> how to go back to gnome
<Jucato> geega: install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's 4 am here
<CostaRicanQuaker> and k3b made the most hideous trumpet noise
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i turn that off for future instances?
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Notifications
<eiliii_> option ... mybe
<geega> if i change the desktop.. will it screwed up something :(
<eiliii_> *maybe*
<Jucato> geega: it *shouldn't*
<geega> ok thank jucato. i am started downloading now :))
<geega> let see
<eiliii_> geega: you "should" be able to install and use multiple desktops ...
<geega> ok
<eiliii_> CostaRicanQuaker: are you trying to install xp after you installed linux ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes...i share this computer with my mom
<CostaRicanQuaker> she only uses windows
<kblin> hm, nm, no time to play with this right now
<eiliii_> xp install will destroy grub ... so you will not be able to boot into linux anymore ... let me find the link how to fix that
<ioan> you should install windows first
<CostaRicanQuaker> but hte problem is when i tried to boot up with windows xp install cd it showed two partiitions one was the swap and the other the one where kubuntu is on now and it only gave the option of writing it on top of either and i thought that might erase kubuntu altogether so ijust burned an iso of parted magic to liberate some space from the partition where kubuntu is
<CostaRicanQuaker> but...
<CostaRicanQuaker> you know what ihad to go through?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had burned an iso of xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and iso of xubuntu alternate
<CostaRicanQuaker> and iso of kubuntu alternate
<CostaRicanQuaker> none of them worked
<CostaRicanQuaker> wouldn't install
<CostaRicanQuaker> had to look for an old ubuntu 5.10 cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> someone in the chatrooms helped me upgrady
<CostaRicanQuaker> upgrade*
<CostaRicanQuaker> then get xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and get rid of gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> and know i just got rid of xubuntu and got kubuntu
<eiliii_> well use gparted or whatever partitions program to make on xp partition ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384355
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<ioan> but xp will erase the grub boot manager -
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so what do i do? let windows erase....no way
<CostaRicanQuaker> install windows, format partition then run gparted or partedmagic and make free space for ubuntu to reinstall it to upgrade to kubuntu again?
<Jucato> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> Do that when that happens ^^^^
<eiliii_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=live+cd+grub CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ioan> the easiest way to install windows amd linux is by installing windows first
<eiliii_> ioan: yes but running grub to recover grub is a 2min task
<suwarno> hello
<suwarno> alll
<suwarno> how to install driver modem lenovo N100 using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ioan> right eiliii_
<eiliii_> lenovo N100 driver ??? suwarno
<eiliii_> afaik that's a notebook or?
<ioan> suwarno do you have the driver?
<eiliii_> lag or slow typing :)
<eiliii_>  17:34:14 up 2 days, 44 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.86, 2.21, 1.96
<eiliii_> ups sorry
<milco> hello to everyone
<ioan> if you have the driver for your modem type make ,make clean and make install-i did so when i had a modem connection
<suwarno> eiliee..: i have not driver
<suwarno> i want the modem go up
<eiliii_> what is your language suwarno
<suwarno> using ubuntu 8.04
<suwarno> i am from indonesiaaaaaaaaaa
<suwarno> where are u from eiliee..
<suwarno> hmmm
<eiliii_> suwarno: thailand
<eiliii_> there should be a kubutu-indonesia
<Jucato> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<eiliii_> thanks Jucato
<suwarno> eilie: i dont know...coz i am newby...
<suwarno> heheh
<eiliii_> np suwarno more easy for you to ask in bahsa indonesia :)
<_dennister> g' morning channel...1st question: what could cause a mobo bios to not remember certain settings? specifically, this one usually detects the 2nd, slave optical drive (set to auto) when I manually enter 'auto, enter, esc' but after I save these settings and exit the bios...it still doesn't detect it along with the other drives........please note this is not always the case, just most of the time, and I've already flashed the bios to try
<_dennister> and resolve this problem, to no effect
<_dennister> perhaps i should add that this problem persists once k/ubuntu is loaded (drive isn't detected), but other times loading the OS causes the drive to be detected and working fine
<DistroJockey> _dennister, flat CMOS battery?
<_dennister> by flat u mean shaped like a quarter? if so, yes
<DistroJockey> _dennister, hehe, nope, dead as in no power
<_dennister> hmmm...keeps other settings though, like date (but not always correct time)
<DistroJockey> _dennister, does sound like it's dying
<DistroJockey> _dennister, how old is it?
<ioan> bye everybody
<_dennister> oh, wonderful...i don't know actually...i just swapped this asus a7v mobo in...was gifted to me
<_dennister> old mobo was definitely dying as I was trying to rebuild this thing...except for the drive & bios issues, everything else is working beautifully...even got my sata controller working
<DistroJockey> _dennister, It's around 8 years old
<DistroJockey> _dennister, http://www.dansdata.com/a7v.htm
<_dennister> sounds about right...even uses sdram, unlike other boards of this era that I'm used to working with
<DistroJockey> _dennister, try a newer battery, if that fails get a newer board are my suggestions :)
<_dennister> aren't the cmos batteries specific to the board though? have to be specifically designed for the board and obtained from asus?
<flaccid> thats pretty loco
<_dennister> loco?
<ct529> hi everybody
<flaccid> yeah loco = crazy
<ct529> I would like to see the changelog of a package before upgrading it. Is that possible? I have tried both adept and apt-get with several options, but I have not been able to do it.
<_dennister> i rebuild a lot of older systems actually, to give away to others, trying to keep as much of this stuff out of the landfills as possible
<flaccid> im not sure there is a changelog per pkg
<FoxIII> ct529: You can use the get-selections option of dpkg before and after install which will show you which packages are installed.
<flaccid> _dennister, yeah i do too. my best server is made off the streets. i totall support us hardware savers!
<ct529> flaccid: hi there .... you know the bug when running openoffice? I solved it by removing the package openoffice-kde ....
<ct529> FoxIII: no,
<ct529> FoxIII: I need to see the changelog before installing the package not after :)
<flaccid> ct529, did you file a bug report or comment an existing one to help them fix it?
<_dennister> flaccid: i know what loco means, in a general sense :-) to what are u referring to? the idea of getting a new battery specifically designed for this board from asus?
<ct529> flaccid: not nyet, discovered it only yesterday!
<FoxIII> ah, I'm with you. Not sure on that then. Unless you use the ubuntu package site.
<_dennister> or am i wrong and can i use any battery?
<flaccid> _dennister, i've never heard of batteries with chips in them
<flaccid> ct529, the community would love it if you could help in that way :)
<flaccid> _dennister, i've used any battery in the past, first i've heard of this but then again its not like you need to replace cmos batteries much, but it hasn't been a problem for me in the past (at least 10times)
<ct529> flaccid: yes i will. I have just seen that some openofice packages have been published, I do not know if they also solve the problem. Tha was the reason for my question.
<flaccid> ct529, hmmm maybe you can try the new package out and see if it works and if it doesn't then i guess follow up the bug
<_dennister> flaccid: well that's great to know, thanks! I was under the impression cmos is specific to board because of the last time I tried flashing bios and wrecked the mobo :)
<flaccid> ya coolio
<_dennister> goodness knows I have 1 lovely mobo here from 2004 that's toast because my son spilled champagne in it...there went the mobo, cpu, and high end graphics card
<_dennister> how he did this when the cpu box was tucked away under a desk i don't know
<ct529> flaccid: I cannot find the bug anymore on launchpad, because I do not have it anymore .... :) .... do you remember it by any chance?
<flaccid> ct529, hmmm sorry i can't. submit a new one and then if you cannot match up the duplicate then someone will do that eventually for you..
<_dennister> I learn so much in here from guys like flaccid :-)
<_dennister> bbs...going out for a cancer stick
<flaccid> tell the ops that :p
<ct529> flaccid: found and yest it was apparently solved by the new packages, it is in the bug report .... I will try the new packages and then confirm (or not)
<flaccid> nice job ct529 !
<ct529> flaccid: thanks to you for your help!
<ct529> see you later!
<flaccid> cya!
<dan__> hey.. I suck.. I can't figure out how to format my main drive.. anyone wanna help me? :)
<flaccid> !format | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> dan__, qtparted will do fine
<dan__> thanks guys.. but isn't there a comman I can do from the terminal?... like "format c:"? :P
<flaccid> dan__, yes, depends on what filesystem you need to format
<dan__> flaccid: um.. says "ext3"
<flaccid> dan__, so you want to format this existing linux partition with the ext3 filesystem?
<Ange|us> sudo mkfs.ext /dev/partition
<Ange|us> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/partition *
<Ange|us> ;p
<DistroJockey> dan__, see: man mkfs
<flaccid> myself i would do sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/partition
<dan__> flaccid: no.. when I checked the drive it said "Filesystem: ext3".. I just wanna delete everything. :P
<flaccid> dan__, so your question is to delete a partition?
<_dennister> DistroJockey: thanks to you, too, for diagnosing the problem
<dan__> flaccid: no. heh. I sending it to be repaired so I wanna delete everything :P
<DistroJockey> _dennister, you're welcome
<flaccid> dan__, as in the whole disk?
<dan__> flaccid: yep
<dan__> flaccid: i need to reinstall anyway
<eiliii> cd /media/to/delete rm -rf *
<flaccid> dan__, it needs to be done from a livecd or something ie. the disk cannot be mounted
<DistroJockey> _dennister, sorry I didn't say much further, was in another channel :)
<flaccid> let me just look up the right way to zap
<dan__> flaccid: oh. thanks. :)
<mmo|> Does anyone know if there is (or will be) a solution for images looking ugly when zooming in firefox 3?
<flaccid> dan__, you don't want it recoverable right?
<_dennister> DistroJockey: u told me what i needed to know (what the problem was), and flaccid took it from there, providing the fix
<ActionParsni1> lo all
<DistroJockey> _dennister, cool :)
<_dennister> I'll rescue the battery from the msi board, plop it into this one, and see what happens
<lemon13gc> ξερετε πως ωγαίνουν οι servers k ta channels?
<lemon13gc> vgainoun
<eiliii> !ru
<flaccid> !find wipe
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> Found: ewipe, wipe
<dan__> flaccid: yea..
<Pici> !gr | lemon13gc
<ubottu> lemon13gc: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<flaccid> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<flaccid> dan__, use wipe as above
<flaccid> !find zap
<ubottu> Found: adzapper, dvb-utils, zapping, zaptel, zaptel-source
<dan__> flaccid: right, thanks
<DistroJockey> _dennister, should do the job :)
<ActionParsni1> flaccid: nice one with !find
<flaccid> dan__, man page or google will help with the command params, its pretty basic
<_dennister> i just have to wait until this gparted operation is finished...another half hour or so
<flaccid> yeah these old ibm programs are cool and save you do an echo to the /dev/dev
<dan__> flaccid: heh... yea. for you guys. ;P thanks
<flaccid> np have fujn
<flaccid> -j
<flaccid> just an fyi, wipe and zap are on windows as well and probably other systems too
<_dennister> next question: anyone know of a good link to get xp home edition computers working via samba with this soon-to-be-installed 8.04 server?
<lemon13gc> mirc gia linux mint yparxei?
<DistroJockey> flaccid, I would have gone for a sudo fdisk /dev/sdxx  and then delete the partitions myself
<eiliii> lemon13gc: english please
<_dennister> all the links i've seen so far use xp pro, which is better and I'm more experienced with getting to work with samba
<flaccid> _dennister, the samba guides are fine on the wiki
<flaccid> DistroJockey, thats still easily recoverable
<lemon13gc> do you know where can i find mirc for linux mint
<flaccid> _dennister, shouldn't matter
<DistroJockey> flaccid, not sure they wanted total destruction
<flaccid> lemon13gc, not here. try google or something.
<flaccid> DistroJockey, it sounded like the user did. it was going in for repair
<flaccid> ie. prevent the repairer getting personal information via recovery etc.
<_dennister> I'm afraid i've never yet been able to get an xp home computer working with a ubuntu samba server, although I must admit I haven't tried often......i hate xp home
<eiliii> is there a mirc for linux ??? and why would you like to use mirc in the first place
<DistroJockey> flaccid, ahh, fair enough. I stand corrected.
<flaccid> _dennister, don't worry im a samba expert. i've had all windows versions running fine in a mixed unix environment
<flaccid> i stand flaccid!
<DistroJockey> lol
<Ange|us> flaccid: then teach me how to make my mother's winxp computer mount a share from my linux computer
<flaccid> Ange|us, whats the problem?
<_dennister> flaccid: that's great to know...now just to catch you when I have at least one of the xp home computers in front of me...my son is coming with his laptop tonight...for a tutoring session and to pick up this server
<flaccid> coolio. yeah samba is not a simple beast it gets a bit crazy but yeah
<_dennister> user security level i assume?
<flaccid> in essence, you never change any config of the smb server on the windows machines? why? there is no config lol
<flaccid> security = user always as share mode is near impossible to not have issues with
<_dennister> i know i use security = share here, because I'm the only person here
<flaccid> thats most likely the issue to begin with. security = share is not what it appears to be...
<flaccid> i gtg pickup my g/f, bb in about 1 hour or less
<_dennister> but my son was, until about 8 months ago, very anti-linux/pro winblows, and he now has a new roomate who's probably never seen a linux machine in his life
<_dennister> flaccid: later then :)
<flaccid> ok i got out of getting her heh. so im staying
<flaccid> but will have to go at some point to spend time with her. so if people have samba issues now is a good time to discuss if possible
<_dennister> and the channel thanks you, her, and anyone else who helped you get out of it, lol
<flaccid> her mum lol
<_dennister> well, I don't think i should start the server apps just yet...once this gparted op is done, I halt, take care of the battery and bios/dvd drive, I should do the version upgrade to 8.04...then take care of the server apps
<flaccid> anyway. there is jack all you can do on the win boxes for troubleshooting when trying to connect win->unix. so it comes down to the samba logs on the *nix server in question and using smbclient on a local *nix box or the localhost
<_dennister> so use the *nix box as a wins server, or as a wins client to the laptops?
<flaccid> so after having a valid config in user mode which has map to guest = bad user then if you have problems troubleshoot with smbclient and check logs and go from there (after doing smbpasswd per user)
<flaccid> _dennister, no wins required.
 * flaccid throws wins in the bins
<rysiek> compilerwriter: yellow
 * ActionParsni1 offers socks
<Lupus> How can I get Amarok to convert my OGGs to MP3 for transfer to my media device?
<rysiek> jussi01,  compilerwriter: are you there, guys? got the korganizer problem sorted-out
<jussi01> great!
<jussi01> what was wrong?
<rysiek> jussi01: it was just dumb, actually
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: i wouldnt convert a lossy formet to another lossy format, it will sound horrendous
 * jussi01 giggles
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: id rerip the cd with mp3
<rysiek> jussi01: you see, the "whole day" display and the "by-the-hour" display are on a split-iew
<_dennister> oh, ok...i certainly like how hardy makes samba easier...but my clean install on anotehr machine did a really bad thing with getitng the dvd drive and cd drive mixed up...can't use either one, really, for commericial disks
<Lupus> ActionParsni1: Not necesarilly... it's just 1 transfer
<rysiek> jussi01: so one can adjust the sizes of each - and possibly hide one if not needed
<rysiek> jussi01: guess what.
<Dr_willis> _dennister,  mixed up how? normally they are links from /dev/dvd to /dev/whatevertheactualdeviceis
<flaccid> _dennister, not sure what you mean there but sounds fixable
<rysiek> jussi01: yup. the "by-the-hour" part was simply hidden. I just noticed it today
<_dennister> a recent and previous gutsy--->hardy dist-upgrade did everything beautifully
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: the ogg has already degraded the quality, and mp3 will strip more quality. i'll find how to do it and id love you to compare
<Dr_willis> there are ogg2mp3 scripts out.. basicially you do  ogg to wav, then wav to mp3
<rysiek> jussi01: there even was the slider visible (as usually in a Qt app)...
<Lupus> ActionParsni1: I don't doubt that it does... I doubt it'll be a difference enough for me to notice considering it'll playing from my media device
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: grab ogg2mp3
<_dennister> Dr_willis: what happened is that the cd drive shows up in devices as the dvd drive, and vice versa...i have all the required codecs, but no matter what i try, I'm told i need the same codecs I already have installed
<_dennister> it's a recognized bug
<Dr_willis> _dennister,  codecs dont have much to do with that at all.
<flaccid> yeah thats a bug, nothing to do with samba :o
<Dr_willis> Just mount the things manually perhaps?
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-ogg-to-mp3-306172/
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: try it man
<rysiek> Lupus: you can use K3B to convert it, GUI style
<flaccid> i had that bug too
<flaccid> there is also soundkonverter
<rysiek> Lupus: just create a new audio-cd project, add all the oggs you want and hit 'convert' instead of 'burn'
<rysiek> Lupus: and, as  flaccid notes, there is soundKonverter app in the repo
<_dennister> Dr_willis: i know, but because the devices are mixed up in /dev, I'm always getting the messages that I need codecs installed...but I have those same codecs that the messages are referring to already installed
<flaccid> and rysiek's k3b is probably easier heh
<Dr_willis> _dennister,  the devices as in /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd? you could figure out which one is the correct one and tell the programs to use /dev/sdc0 or whatever the actaual device name is.
<flaccid> _dennister, yeah there are bugs for that behaviour for sure
<Lupus> rysiek: The device isn't exactly famed for it's quality, it's good enough to listen to but it doesn't win awards...
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: is it an ipod :D
 * ActionParsni1 laughs
<Lupus> Christ no.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i dont even thinki have any machines with cd only drives any more. :) gave away the last one last week.
<Lupus> rysiek: I'm looking for the ease of just putting the files I listen to directly to my device from Amarok
<ActionParsni1> Lupus: good man
<_dennister> Dr_willis: yes, precisely...i can temporarily change how the devices are identified, but then a reboot changes it back to the problematic config
<Lupus> ActionParsni1: It's my phone... which I'd LIKE to play ogg but since I got it for free I won't argue.
<flaccid> Lupus, the dudes in #amarok might be able to help a bit more as well
<rysiek> Lupus: yeah, try #amarok, there might be some amarok script for that
<rysiek> actually, there *should* be one
<_dennister> that's why i'm doing this an installation with gutsy, getting the multimedia workiing properly, then doing the version upgrade...this seems to prevent the above bug
<_dennister> hah! gparted op almost done :)
<_dennister> epimeth: hi there...did you get the minimal cd from the link i memo'ed u with?
<flaccid> yeah that stuff was dominant in gutsy then fixed in hardy mostly iirc
<epimeth> _dennister: nope... no memos for me :-(
<_dennister> I'm looking forward to getting my son's pc out of here so I can go back to my other systems...been given tons of P3's recently, and I love P3's
<_dennister> epimeth: it was on Thursday...you asked me to memo u with it, showed me how to memo u, and i did
<flaccid> non celeron p3 = stable
<epimeth> _dennister: while that may be true, I have no memos....
<_dennister> when i'm working on p4's and k7 systems, the case fan and power supply requirements are what holds me back a lot of times...p3's can be extremely fast, quieter, and less demanding
<flaccid> its partially like that at least
<epimeth> _dennister: you aren't registered... you might not be able to send memos
<_dennister> epimeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_dennister> epimeth: actually, i was using my registered nic (on a different machine) when i memo'ed u
<_dennister> but never mind...i love minimal install cd's...not so many updates after install is done
<epimeth> seriously... I'm totally bookmarking it.  cheers!
<Fyl0n> I've downed 8.10 Kubuntu and the memtest86+ does not work correctly!
<Fyl0n> just to let you guys know :)
<flaccid> !bugs | Fyl0n
<ubottu> Fyl0n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_dennister> np...i get so much help on this channel it's good to know I can return the favour sometimes, at least
<flaccid> minimal is only good for servers/non guis but yeah
<flaccid> it rox for servers. even though i wouldn't use ubuntu as a server myself
<epimeth> flaccid: actually, I wouldn't mind.  it takes a bit longer to secure than debian but the packages are much more user friendly
<_dennister> flaccid: no? what would u use?
<Fyl0n> bugs.launchpad is down
<epimeth> flaccid: but on the other hand, when you get a server running on debian you get a good feeling :-)
<flaccid> epimeth, yeah debian is what i use for linux server, no reason for ubuntu..
<flaccid> _dennister, i use bsd systems like freebsd when i do server
<_dennister> not that I intend to switch this server...my son's still too much of a reluctant linux newb to give him something else now that he's finally warming up to linux
<epimeth> flaccid: lets just say that I set up my dhcp and dns servers in ubuntu much quicker than I did in debian... I did it in debian first so I had the experience, but in ubuntu the default files have a lot more documentation
<flaccid> yeah well samba is going to be pretty much the same on any unix
<epimeth> lol... useless without rtfming :-)
<epimeth> at least if you want anything more than just a file share
<flaccid> epimeth, ah i guess i see your point. i kind of archive my configs for those services so it doesn't matter which OS. but i can see your point
<epimeth> yea well I messed up and didn't save them :-/
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> i gtg have dinner bbl
<epimeth> adios
<flaccid> cia0
<_dennister> but i got given a lovely dual-p3 server board 2 days ago, so I'll be building more of a true server in one of my many beautiful server towers here
<CostaRicanQuaker> &j #xubuntu
<_dennister> flaccid: later
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am on ubuntu 5.10 i think its name is breezy or something like that
<epimeth> flaccid: I tried freebsd once... I could not figure out how to do *anything*... but then again it was my second nix experience after Mandrake so in retrospect I think I aimed a bit too high
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need you to help me change the repositories to new ones
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know i have to go to this gedit type file where i have to erase everything
<CostaRicanQuaker> and paste something new
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did it a couple of hours before with someonne elses help but i dont know how to do it on my own
<flaccid> epimeth, the freebsd handbook is all you need. cia0 for now
<flaccid> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need this to be able to upgrade to kubuntu
<epimeth> CostaRicanQuaker: you have to upgrade in stages... you can't upgrade straight from 5.10 to 8.10
<_dennister> k, gotta reboot and fiddle with hardware a bit...now that the gparted op is finally done...later folks
<CostaRicanQuaker> i iknow i know but i did it before
<Dr_willis> I belive one can upgrade from one LTS to another.. but  ive never tried that.
<CostaRicanQuaker> somehow this guy helped me do it, there was this gedit type file with lots of # init and i had to erase them and paste something new some new repos or something and then i did somehting like sudo apt get install kubuntu desktop
<epimeth> CostaRicanQuaker: it might be faster to just reinstall... but if you want to upgrade anyway, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%205.10%20to%206.06%20LTS
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  its 'kubuntu-desktop' :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it went well btui had to reinstall windows and since grub was killed then i had to reinstallubuntu but i relly wnt kubuntu long story since last inght the alternate and live cds wouldnt work etc
<Dr_willis> You can repair grub without reinstalling.  Grub is one of those tools thats worth reading up on and learning the details of.
<epimeth> CostaRicanQuaker: you should probably download the newest CD, too :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> no
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already diod this
<CostaRicanQuaker> it was nice and easy with
<CostaRicanQuaker> this guy who helped me on here, so all i need is some sort of code i have to paste into where all the ## lines were and then sudo apt get install something like that
<epimeth> Dr_willis: speaking of which... why doesn't at least the alternate CD offer that?  I should mention that in the brainfarm or whatever canonical called it....
<epimeth> CostaRicanQuaker: the link I sent you has all that info
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  ive think ive seen it mentioned on brainstorm, and yes. i think there should be a 'repair the boot loader' option on the live cd as well
<Dr_willis> and perhaps some other fix-common-problem tools as well. :)
<kurumin> tem aqui alguem q fale portugues
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then i-ll bookmark it and check it out laer i gotta go have breakfast with my girlfriend
<CostaRicanQuaker> cheerio
<kurumin> se tem por fvr responde tou um pouco perdido
<epimeth> Dr_willis: how about a "read my mind and do whatever I want you to" option?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  'sudo apt-get install esp' :)
<epimeth> kurumin: hablas espanol o portugues?
<DistroJockey> epimeth, #ubuntu-es
<epimeth> Dr_willis: thats like xkcd's real programmers joke...
<epimeth> DistroJockey: I wa asking kurumin if he was speaking spanish or portugues, so I can tell him which channel to go to... but thanks :-)
<DistroJockey> epimeth, ohh, so sorry
<epimeth> Dr_willis: http://xkcd.com/378/
<epimeth> DistroJockey: itsok
<leaf__> Hey, baby!!
<clusby> Anyone know if there are any digikam 0.1 packages around?
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to stop SVN from pausing while checking out KDE?
<TheFuzzball> It pauses and I have to kill svn which means I have to cleanup and then when I run svn up I have to delete a big load of what I just downloaded because it is complaining that the file is already there, and then when I finally get it updating it just pauses again 5 minutes later.
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know a way around this?
<rysiek> TheFuzzball: try #svn or #kde
<rysiek> TheFuzzball: it should be more within the topic there, and more people should be able to help
<TheFuzzball> ok, thanks :)
<TheKiNG> I need assistance.
<TheKiNG> If I try to install Kubuntu via the boot menu, it stops at Loading local scripts
<TheKiNG> Sometimes it will go directly to the terminal without me telling it to.
<TheKiNG> Now I'm trying to use Wubi
<TheKiNG> And no matter what, the program says the drive is in use by another program
<TheKiNG> Even when it isnt.
<nitish> anyone there
<nitish> I have a problem in my Kubuntu System
<nitish> Sometimes it connects to the net and sometimes it doesn't
<nitish> I have tried n still not found the cause of this problem
<Noroi> hello
<Noroi> anyone around?
<EightiesK> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<amen> hai
<nullkuhl> guys, i am trying to install hardy heron now, when i read the preparing disk space part, i choose manual, but it keeps sacnning disks for ever and i think the process freezes, can any one help plz ?
<nullkuhl> guys, i am trying to install hardy heron now, when i read the preparing disk space part, i choose manual, but it keeps sacnning disks for ever and i think the process freezes, can any one help plz ?
 * eduardopl is away: Gone away for now.
<NoRoI> hello
<NoRoI> Anyone around here in IRC?
<trappist> not me
<trappist> irc is for losers
<NoRoI> i dunno about that...
<jussi01> NoRoI: can we help you?
<NoRoI> yeah i need help
<NoRoI> In Ubuntu
 * jussi01 slaps trappist's hand, naughty!
<NoRoI> 8.04
<trappist> jussi01: you're right :/
<NoRoI> I cannot run video files
<jussi01> NoRoI: ubuntu or kubunut
<NoRoI> kubuntu sorry
<jussi01> NoRoI: let me guess wmv files?
<NoRoI> all type of video format files
<jussi01> NoRoI: you know how to install things?
<NoRoI> hmm yeah
<jussi01> NoRoI: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<NoRoI> I had installed the win32 codecs also
<NoRoI> hmm
<NoRoI> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<NoRoI> that's it right
<jussi01> correct, although I prefer aptitude
<NoRoI> hmm
<jussi01> just change apt-get and aptitude
<NoRoI> aptitude instead of apt-get
<jussi01> :)
<NoRoI> hmm
<NoRoI> then anymore settings needed
<NoRoI> I am a newbie to linux so asking...
<NoRoI> Sorry if i am a bother
<jussi01> shouldnt be
<NoRoI> ok
<jussi01> NoRoI: that package also gives you flash and mp3 etc
<NoRoI> oh
<NoRoI> cool
<NoRoI> about the internet configs
<trappist> ya know, I hope all these openoffice updates are more important than they look.  downloading 100+MB of updates every coupla days is getting obnoxious.
<NoRoI> Sometimes it connects and sometimes it doesn't
<NoRoI> even the pon dsl-provider command doesn't work
<jussi01> NoRoI: Im sorry, I dont have an answer to that problem. hopefully someone else can help.
<NoRoI> ok
<jussi01> NoRoI: remember everyone here is a volunteer
<NoRoI> Thanks man for the video files problem
<NoRoI> volunteer for??/
<jussi01> NoRoI: Helping people with their problems
<NoRoI> yeah i will try my best to contribute too
<Dr_willis> i wonder if im the only one that often removes openoffice..  since i rarely use it and i dont want to have the huge updates.
<jagggy> hey, where does kde save his menu's ? (the start menu is the one i'm looking for)
<nitin> Dr_willis: in openoffice is there something like alt+ (say 0197) and it displays certain character like winword?
<Dr_willis> nitin,  no idea. Only thing i ever use openoffice is the spread sheet. and i rarely use that.
<NoRoI> Is it required to install opengl drivers for 3D desktop effects?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. someone wish to check http://www.700wlw.com/main.html and see if the 'listen live' link works for them under linux?  They suggest using the mozilla-mplayer plugin (which i have installed) but its not working for me.
<NoRoI> because i am not able to activate the desktop effects
<Dr_willis> NoRoI,  OpenGl drivers? Hmm.. i dont recall ever installing such a thing.
<Dr_willis> I do install the 3d drivers for my Video card. if thats what you mean.
<NoRoI> yeah more or less that's what i mean
<NoRoI> But the main point is my desktop effects ain't getting activated
<Dr_willis> You need the actual 3d drivers for your video card , then  you can try 'compiz --replace' in a terminal and look for error messages
<NoRoI> well its inbuilt
<NoRoI> N the cd setup won't work in kubuntu
<EagleScreen> ple a channel to talk about Intrepid features?
<NoRoI> So i dunno what to do @ Willis
<Dr_willis> whats 'inbuilt' ?
<Jucato> EagleScreen: #ubuntu+1
<EagleScreen> thanks
<Jucato> Dr_willis: builtin
<Jucato> or built-in
<NoRoI> built in
<Dr_willis> NoRoI,  that dosent mean you dont have to install drivers for it...
<EagleScreen> there isnt #kununtu+1 ?
<NoRoI> yeah
<NoRoI> But
<Dr_willis> I have onboard nvidia, and onboard intel, and onboard ati... and so on..
<jagggy> anyone?
<NoRoI> I don't know where to get the drivers from?
<Dr_willis> NoRoI,  #1  - determine what chipset the card is..
<NoRoI> hmm i am a newbie
<NoRoI> nvidia nforce
<Dr_willis> most all the 3d drivers are installable with the hardware-driver tool.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoRoI> ok
<jagggy> where does kde save his menu's ? (the start menu is the one i'm looking for)
<Dr_willis> kde generates the menu from the various .desktop files
<Jucato> jagggy: there is no single place ala Windows, if that's what you're looking for
<Dr_willis> user changes to the menus are saved in the users .kde dir I belive.. or somewhere in their home.
<jagggy> Dr_willis and what about the menu that pops up when you click the K in the left down corner?
<Jucato> it's a combination of .desktop files per item (as Dr_willis mentioned) and XML files that determine the general structure/category
<Dr_willis> jagggy,  what other menu are you talking about?  thats the only one i know of. :)  and thats the one i was talking about
<Jucato> it (basically, or tries to) follows FreeDesktop.org standards
<jagggy> ok :p
<Dr_willis> Yea. Freedesktop.org is doing some good work in this area.
<Dr_willis> and other areas.
<Jucato> jagggy: it's a bit more complicated if you come from Windows, but it's more flexible and powerful in the long run (and works across desktops)
<NoRoI> so what do i do for the 3D drivers?
<jagggy> Jucato i don't come from windows, i come from fluxbox xD
<Jucato> ah well, I heard fluxbox didn't comply :P
<Jucato> (j/k... I heard nothing)
<NoRoI> anymore IRC channels??
<Jucato> (patience would help :)
<NoRoI> i am just asking
<NoRoI> This is my first time here also :D
<Dr_willis> Memo to self.. rember plug in laptop when using it at home.. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I learned that too while deeply engaged in a game :)
<Jucato> NoRoI: what video card? Have you checked K Menu -> Settings (or is it System?) -> Restricted Drivers (or something...)?
<NoRoI> well
<NoRoI> was installing that
<NoRoI> Now i will check it
<NoRoI> hey
<NoRoI> What is the command for uninstalling an application??
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove <package_name>
<NoRoI> i did the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jucato> NoRoI: um.. that's not for drivers....
<NoRoI> but i don seem to find the restricted extras in system
<Jucato> that's for codecs and plugins.. nothing to do with hardware
<hyakuhei> Hi all, I currently have a LUKS/LVM ubuntu install. Is there a way to make the installer see this properly so I can format/install kubuntu into the current lvm '/' root without clobbering all of my other files ?
<butchoy> how can I add another panel?...
<NoRoI> what's for the drivers then?
<Jucato> NoRoI: K Menu -> System -> Restricted Drivers (or something like that)
<Jucato> it's already installed by default
<NoRoI> nope not there
<NoRoI> Well
<Jucato> K Menu -> Settings?
<Jucato> what version of Kubuntu?
<NoRoI> hmm
<NoRoI> i had Ubuntu 8.04
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> do you have a K Menu -> Settings menu?
<NoRoI> Had
<NoRoI> yeah i have
<butchoy_> how can I add a new pane?...
<butchoy_> sorry if my question is repeated..
<NoRoI> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras lol din for codecs either
<NoRoI> Still video files do run
<butchoy_> so i need to be a sudoer?...
<jon__> hi i am on kubuntu hardy heron aand i have an audio problem
<jon__> i cannot record sounds on my mic input
<Jucato> NoRoI: sorry.. K Menu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<jon__> it sounds on the speakers but does not record in apps like krecord
<NoRoI> nothing is there in that
<NoRoI> @jucato
<Jucato> NoRoI: I said "Restricted Drivers" earlier. wrong name
<NoRoI> yeah
<NoRoI> well i don have anything in the hardware Drivers manager either
<Jucato> it was supposed to be Hardware Drivers Manager.. if it's not there, can you please check if jockey-kde is installed
<alfred> hallo
<NoRoI> its there
<NoRoI> But within that nothings present
<Jucato> ah
<alfred> hello i am a german boy
<Jucato> NoRoI: btw, you haven't answered what video card you have
<NoRoI> video card
<Jucato> NoRoI: what video card? what brand/model?
<NoRoI> its builtin
<Jucato> Intel?
<NoRoI> Asus
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think there's a driver with 3d acceleration for that...
<NoRoI> hmmmmm
<Jucato> what is the output of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<Jucato> (run that in Konsole)
<NoRoI> direct rendering: Yes
<NoRoI> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2
<NoRoI> 0000:   f0000001  00000300  f0000006  00000001
<NoRoI> 0010:   f000000b  00000000  f000000c  00180200
<Jucato> ah, it's using software rendering
<NoRoI> 0020:   f000000d  00180200  f000000e  80200020
<Jucato> um...
<NoRoI> 0030:   f0000002  00000000  f0000003  00000000
<Jucato> you don't have to paste everything!
<NoRoI> 0040:   f0000004  00000000  f0000000  f0002001
<NoRoI> 0050:   f000000b  00000000  f210f110  00010000
<NoRoI> 0060:   cccccccc  cccccccc  cccccccc  cccccccc
<NoRoI> 0070:   cccccccc  cccccccc  cccccccc  cccccccc
<NoRoI> ******************************************
<NoRoI> fire_buffer: DRM_VIA_PCICMD returned -22
<NoRoI> this is the output
<NoRoI> sorry for that
<Jucato> next time, don't paste *everything* in here :/
<Pici> use a !pastebin next time
<NoRoI> So temme the solution ???
<jon__> anyone can help i cannot record mic in
<Jucato> NoRoI: it's using software rendering, except that.. it's a unichrome... I don't think desktop effects wil work with that...
<NoRoI> hmmm
 * Jucato is not sure about the video card...
<NoRoI> how do it to work with the hardware?
<Jucato> well, you just have basic funtionality.. no fancy effects as far as I know
<NoRoI> jucato
<llutz> Moin
<jon__>  hi all!, i cannot record my mic input using any software runnig hardy kubuntu i have tried jack but no avail. the mic input sound can be heard on the speaker, also audacity doesnt even detect the mic, inbuilt soundcard
<Dr_willis> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Dr_willis> :(
<jon__> Dr_willis mic as in microphone
<jon__> ubottu mic as in microphone
<ubottu> jon__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<Dr_willis> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<Dr_willis> Sorry  - i cant even find a factoid on it.
<TheKiNG> Is anybody there?
<Dr_willis> TheKiNG,  Lots of us
<TheKiNG> lol.
<TheKiNG> can you help me?
<Jucato> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheKiNG> lol.
<TheKiNG> k.
<TheKiNG> well...i tried to install kubuntu
<TheKiNG> and... it never shows up
<ernesto> hey..
<TheKiNG> KDE never shows up at all
<TheKiNG> most of the time the loader stops at Loading local scripts
<TheKiNG> right now, its just a black screen
<Dr_willis> loading local scripts is the last thing the init system does.. X should of started befor that.
<Dr_willis>  do you see a LOGIN: prompt?
<TheKiNG> nope.
<TheKiNG> it stops right there.
<Dr_willis> thats weird. What version of Kubuntu was this? hardy/8.4 ?
<TheKiNG> yup.
<ernesto> -new icq version? pidgin does not work... ... somehow
<Dr_willis> laptop/desktop? what video card?
<TheKiNG> desktop
<TheKiNG> S3 Video card.
<Dr_willis> s3? ICK ICK ICK>>>>> :)
<crator>       can anyone tell me how to reset my audio system in kubuntu?
<TheKiNG> but the point is is that my other kubuntu versions work
<Dr_willis> I see quite a few people with S3's and problems in here eveyr week..  not sure of the proper way to fix them either.
<TheKiNG> ...........................
<Dr_willis> the older kubuntu works eh? now thats interesting.
<TheKiNG> yeah
<TheKiNG> 7.04 worked fantastic.
<Dr_willis> You may want to try disabling the framebuffer  console from the boot menu, and  use 'nosplash' so you can see any error messages.
<TheKiNG> k.
<Dr_willis> at least that way you can hopefully get to the console, and see a login, and any error messages.
<Dr_willis> You could try alt-ctrl-f1 now - and see if its a black screenbecause its on tty7 and showing a dead X :)
<ernesto> anybody out there knowing something about the icq problem ?
<TheKiNG> k.
<TheKiNG> Dr_willis: its in the terminal
<TheKiNG> it wont start X
<Dr_willis> ernesto,  you might want to check the forum.
<Dr_willis> TheKiNG,  At least you can begin troubleshooting now.
<TheKiNG> i dont know how to disable framebuffer.
<Dr_willis> TheKiNG,  I edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to make the 'nofb' option the default
<TheKiNG> k
<ernesto> ... i will thx
<ernesto> but which forum :P ?
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=quiet splash --> becomes    # defoptions= nosplash nofb
<Dr_willis> for most of my needs. :)
<TheKiNG> k.
<Dr_willis> then rerun 'sudo update-grub' after changing the file. that way nosplash/nofb is the default for all kernels. :) just in case..
<Dr_willis> You can reneable it later.
<Dr_willis> so if you got a login: then you can login, and try 'startx' to see what sort of error messages you may get
<TheKiNG> i got nothing
<Dr_willis> No messages/information at all? startx does what ? just returns?
<TheKiNG> yeah
<TheKiNG> hold on
<TheKiNG> screens found but none has a usable config
<Dr_willis> sounds like the x config is confused. Been seeing that a lot under the latest release. :(
<Dr_willis> You could try -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis>   
<Dr_willis> it might make a better config for you
<TheKiNG> k
<Dr_willis> I often cheat and have my old X configs archived. :) on a few box's ive taken the older ubuntu x configs and copied them to hardy.
<TheKiNG> nice
<Dr_willis> The newer X stuff tries to do a 'keep xorg.conf minimal, and auto configure as needed' mentality.. and it has issues at times
<TheKiNG> no
<TheKiNG> pe
<TheKiNG> *nope
<TheKiNG> still the same errors.
<Dr_willis> You may want to check the forums for any other s3 users and what they may of done.
<TheKiNG> k
<Dr_willis> I got mad at one problem box..and deleted (renamed) my xorg.conf so i dident even have one.. then just tried 'startx' and it worked.. :)
<Dr_willis> x totally auto-configed that time.
<Dr_willis> totally suprised me.
<TheKiNG> well..there is a fix
<TheKiNG> but... i cant get it
<TheKiNG> because it wont work
<TheKiNG> (on the CD)
<Dr_willis> You may want to try installing with the alternative cd. if you cant get the live cd working.
<Coggz> hi all, i have a major problem with tzdata package...
<Dr_willis> well good luck. Bed time for me
<sigma_12> whats so good with ext4 compared to ext3?
<muesli> higher number
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sigma_12> gee i would think so
<ActionParsnip> real quick question
<ActionParsnip> Ive paired my phone with bluetooth
<muesli> sigma_12: http://www.linuxinsight.com/first_benchmarks_of_the_ext4_file_system.html
<muesli> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> if i change its mode from connectable to discoverable will it still comuniocate with my phone but block all other connections??
<Coggz> tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Coggz> what do i do
 * eduardopl is away: Gone away for now.
 * eduardopl is back.
<jussi01> !away > eduardopl
<ubottu> eduardopl, please see my private message
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ are you installing with apt?
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> tried apt-get, aptitude and synaptic
<sub[t]rnl> have you tried to --reinstall with apt?
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> all make that error
<Coggz> tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<sub[t]rnl> does the shell script send the error when you try to remove the package?
<timri> I want to file a bug, so I type "bug" in the searchbox on Ubuntu.com, but I am redirected to the "Employment" page, with a list of available jobs. So now I want to file two bugs. Question: where?
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Coggz> yep
<sub[t]rnl> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<timri> sub[t]rnl: Thx
<NoRoI> anyone here tell me how to solve video problem inkubuntu
<NoRoI> I cannot view video files...
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ show me 	cat /var/lib/dpkg/info tzdata.postinst |head -n 1
<NoRoI> ne1
<timri> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible."... must be my lucky day :)
<boggystudios> After installing the nvidia drivers and turning off my computer for the night I wake up and the screen resolution is set to 640x480, any ideas why?  It was working fine to begin with.
<timri> boggystudios: Had the same pb here (geforce 6150 + old IBM G41 monitor), needed to edit xorg.conf manually
<NoRoI> I have a problem viewing video files
<NoRoI> any solution to it????
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl:
<Coggz> cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info: Is a directory
<Coggz> cat: tzdata.postinst: No such file or directory
<timri> NoRol: Could you be more specific
<NoRoI> i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<NoRoI> But no use
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ sorry, cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst |head -n 1
<boggystudios> NoRol: I will try that.
<NoRoI> I cannot view any .avi or .wmv or .mpg
<timri> NoRoI: What player are you using?
<jussi01> !pm > NoRoI
<ubottu> NoRoI, please see my private message
<NoRoI> tried it on all available players
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl: #! /bin/sh
<jussi01> NoRoI: what is the error message?
<NoRoI> oh sorry ubottu
<NoRoI> Its my first time here so din't know the rules
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<NoRoI> I will keep that in mind
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ odd, try removing the tzdata files in that directory then removing the package then.
<NoRoI> hmm
<NoRoI> If its a .mpg file
<NoRoI> Then it says no proper codec or something like that
<NoRoI> N if its .avi,.wmv
<jussi01> NoRoI: and you are sure the kubuntu restricted extras package installed correctly?
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata* && sudo apt-get --purge remove tzdata
<NoRoI> then the video is run with a tria type colouring and the mouse moves in frames
<NoRoI> I did what u told
<NoRoI> N it did install with sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<maltedik> may i be the only one whos icq-protocol in kopete went down (7.10)?
<NoRoI> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<NoRoI> oh
<NoRoI> any solutions @ jussi
<jussi01> NoRoI: please just try this command again  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-resticted-extras      - to make sure everything went right. if it is already installed it will say no packages to install (or something similar)
<NoRoI> helllo
<jussi01> NoRoI: patience!
<jussi01> !tab | NoRoI
<ubottu> NoRoI: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl:
<Coggz> You are about to do something potentially harmful
<Coggz> To continue type in the phrase ‘Yes, do as I say!’
<NoRoI> it says 0 packages installed
<NoRoI> means all packages were properly installed
<Coggz> The following packages will be REMOVED
<Coggz>   language-pack-en* language-pack-en-base* language-pack-kde-en*
<Coggz>   language-pack-kde-en-base* locales* sun-java6-bin* sun-java6-jre*
<Coggz>   sun-java6-plugin* tzdata* ubuntu-minimal* util-linux* util-linux-locales*
<Coggz> any idea???
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, don't do that
<Coggz> seriously not cool, i presume
<sub[t]rnl> try reinstalling the tzdata package now that you've remove the problem scripts from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Coggz> ok, ill try
<jussi01> NoRoI: hrm, which graphics card do you have and which driver are you using?
<NoRoI> well my graphic support is builtin
<NoRoI> I am using an Asus BOard
<jussi01> NoRoI: please go to terminal and type lspci
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl:  unfortunately, my pc is running as the same speed as a snail on weed, so it is taking ages to do anything
<jussi01> then look for the graphics card and tell me what it is :)
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ hehe, not a problem
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl: it is for me, i typed in the reinstall command, and nil
<sub[t]rnl> still giving error status 10?
<NoRoI> Via technologies
<lakis1982> hi .. i have installed java on my kubuntu but when i open firefox and i go into a site with java applet it shows me a message saying missing plugins required .... why ???
<lakis1982> with konqueror sites with java applets open with no problem
<jussi01> NoRoI: please give me the whole line (just 1 line)
<NoRoI> there are so many lines
<NoRoI> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video
<jussi01> NoRoI: I mean the one pertaining to your gfx card
<jussi01> NoRoI: ahhh
<NoRoI> what do i do?
<jussi01> NoRoI: have you installed the restricted driver?
<jussi01> !ati | NoRoI
<ubottu> NoRoI: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> NoRoI: there is a how to there
<alexei> Hi, all! What is wrong with QT font handling here: http://imagebin.org/21832. How do I fix it? KDE fonts are displayed all right. I inhereted home directory with rc-files from SuSE.
<Coggz> yes, exactly the same as before sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ ugh, not sure.  is dpkg complaining about dependencies?
<Coggz> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ try using -f with apt-get to install/remove the package..  gotta run for a bit
<Coggz> thanks for teh help
<sub[t]rnl> Coggz➜ found something on launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/151449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151449 in tzdata "E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10 E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sub[t]rnl> think theres a solution at the bottom
<sub[t]rnl> try installing util-linux (if it isn't) and have a look at the link
<NoRoI> should i use ati or nvidia?@jussi
<jussi01> NoRoI: neither - see the via drivers section
<Coggz> sub[t]rnl: what would happen if i did remove all those programs that are dependant on tzdata, then reinstalled them?
<NoRoI> its for openchrome
<NoRoI> Mine is Unichrome i think
<nuccio> ciao
<Haza1> Afternoon folks. can someone tell how to fix a problem i have with loading the adept program
<Haza1> I get the message that another program is being run and i have to close it first
<Coggz> do you have synaptic open?
<Coggz> or any other package program?
<Haza1> Although ive restarted my desktop and this application (that i cannot see) is still running as far as adept is concerned
<hannibal> moin leute
<Haza1> Coggz: Not that i know of mate
<Coggz> there is a lockfile somewhere... i cant remember where, but i think you must delete it then it will work
<Haza1> Coggz: So this may be a bug?
<NoRoI> hello
<jussi01> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NoRoI> @jussi
<Coggz> or, look in proccess manager and kill apt(synaptic etc..)
<jussi01> NoRoI: patience!!
<Coggz> thanx jussi01
<Haza1> jussio1: That sounds like a complex command. can i ask what it does? :)
<Letauro> hi everybody.... I'm from buenos aires.....
<timri> alexei: Do you have enableXft=true and useXft=true in your qtrc ?
<jussi01> Haza1: removes the lock file then fixes dpkg
<Haza1> jussio1: I will take your word for it and give it a shot! :)
<Haza1> And that is two seperate sudo commands above right?
<jussi01> Haza1: its from the bot so therefore sanctioned by the ops :)
<jussi01> no
<Coggz> yep,
<Haza1> jussio1: Just one long command?
<Haza1> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    <--
<Coggz> yes
<jussi01> Haza1: you can run it all at once, th ; seperates them
<NoRoI> glxinfo | grep render gives Mesa DRI UniChrome 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 @ jussi
<jussi01> makes things a little easier
<Haza1> jussio1: Coggz. Cheers guys. I will give it a shot :)
<NoRoI> So openchrome won't work
<pc_> l
<jussi01> NoRoI: read: http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=The+Different+Unichrome+family+display+drivers
<pc_> l
<Haza1> jussio1: Coggz. Heheh, looks like adept may have crashed when i was *trying* to instal PostgreSQL
<Coggz> aha...
<pc_> .
<Coggz> always a simple explanation... Haza1
<Haza1> jussio1: Coggz: Thats fixed it guys. Thanks a bunch! :)
<pc_> .
<alexei> timri: yes and yes. I empirically fixed that. My $HOME contained ~/.fonts.conf with ?agressive? AA-settings. I renamed it. No idea why KDE did not respect the same QT settings ...
<Coggz> im having 'fun' with apt/dpkg
<Haza1> One more question. Any good recommendations for desktop capturing software for Kubuntu? Something lightweight and easy to use?
<Coggz> Haza1: i have had lots of probs with desktop capturing...
<Haza1> Coggz: Really? :(
<Coggz> Haza1: if you find anything please pass it to my email
<Haza1> No problems Coggz!
<lakis1982> my java in firefox does not start after installing java
<lakis1982> but java in konqueror does start normally
<Coggz> bye dudes :]
<alexei> now fo general education of a former suse user: what is the closes equivalent of "rpm -qf /some/random/file" which tells the package name?
<alexei> *for
<jussi01> lakis1982: tried installing the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<llutz> alexei: dpkg -S file
<timri> lakis1982: For firefox you also have to install the plugin
<lakis1982> i installed kubuntu restricted but it didnt work either\
<alexei> llutz: not bad! I thought I will have to live without it! Thanks.
<lakis1982> the firefox plugin is installed but it doesnt appear it the plugin list when i write about:plugins in firefox
<lakis1982> i have also restarted pc
<llutz> alexei: it's a nice life without rpm :)
<Hawkeye-X> Greetings
<Hawkeye-X> does anyone know how to partition a HD? I want to make room (about 50G's) for Vista for games.
<jajbinks> Hawkeye-X the easiest way is to use a software like partition editor or gparted or qtpartede
<jajbinks> Hawkeye-X assuming your primary os is linux
<Hawkeye-X> ok. partition editor wouldn't let me resize the current size of linux
<Hawkeye-X> and qtpartede doesn't work on Kubuntu for some reason, and I can't find gparted
<jajbinks> Hawkeye-X if you do it with partitoion editor
<Hawkeye-X> on my menu
<jajbinks> Hawkeye-X you cannopt resize it because it will erase the disc
<timri> alexei: By the way dpkg -S only works for installed files that are in packages (not for stuff created by the postinstall scripts etc.). Also it (obviously) knows nothing about not-installed packages. Use packages.ubuntu.com for those.
<Hawkeye-X> ok
<Hawkeye-X> so what's my next option?
<Sylphid|work> how can i control OSS mixing in KDE?
<Hawkeye-X> I mean, if I could find a virtual PC that runs on linux
<joe__> hi
<Hawkeye-X> I'd run Vista over Linux
<joe__> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timri> Hawkeye-X: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jajbinks> Hawkeye-X if im not wrong vista has an inbuilt partition editor that resizes without loosing data
<Hawkeye-X> k, binks
<Hawkeye-X> if it doesn't work I'll kill you :P
<Hawkeye-X> brb
<Ballena> .
<joe__> how do you install firefox?
<alexei> Hawkeye-X: I doubt jajbinks meant Vista can resize _linux_ partitions as well... BTW when I was installing Kubuntu the installer offered me to resize and preserve SuSE the partirion!
<joe__> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jajbinks> alexei you are right forgot win cannot recognise ext3 :(
<lakis1982> ln: creating symbolic link `./libjavaplugin_oji.so': Permission denied
<NoRoI2> jussi
<lakis1982> why does it says permission denied
<lakis1982> what should i do ?
<timri> lakis1982: http://xkcd.com/149/
<alexei> jajbinks: he will find that out, the hard way... :-)
<NoRoI2> i cannot find drivers for VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video @ jussi
<jajbinks> alexei hehe
<Sylphid|work> lakis1982, use sudo
<lakis1982> should i add sudo in front of the command?
<Sylphid|work> yup
<rockprincess> lakis1982: having a firefox issue?
<NoRoI2> jussi u there
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> cant start java with firefox
<rockprincess> lakis1982: hold on, i'll give you THE perfect link....let me dig it out ;)
<lakis1982> ok ythanks
<Hawkeye-X> ok
<Hawkeye-X> just checked Vista install. no sign of any partition resizer
<rockprincess> lakis1982: this will fix your problem ;) http://ubuntusite.com/how-to-make-java-plugin-work-in-firefox-kubuntu-hardy-hero/
<Hawkeye-X> All I need to is resize my Linux partition to make space for Vista
<alexei> lakis1982: do you see java plugin listed in "about:plugins" ?
<lakis1982> no
<lakis1982> i cant see it in the list
<joe__> how do you change the screen resolution?
<Hawkeye-X> All I need to is resize my Linux partition to make space for Vista - can anyone help? even a virtual PC that will load Windows will help
<rockprincess> joe__: go into kde > system settings > monitor/screen
<timri> Hawkeye-X: I already pointed you at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<timri> NoRoI: OpenChrome9 on linux is pretty much a disaster at the moment. If you are brave, try: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<lakis1982> rockprincess
<lakis1982> id did this to create symlink but it does not work
<timri> NoRoI: I wont help you with it thoug ;) ....
<NoRoI> hmm
<alexei> lakis1982:  then trace "libjavaplugin_oji.so", firefox must be able to find it. I dont know more, new in Ubuntu.
<rockprincess> lakis1982: what does it say? do you get an error message?
<NoRoI> i am looking for VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video @ jussi
<lakis1982> no it saYS FILE EXISTS
<NoRoI> N i cannot find it
<Hawkeye-X> timri: ok will give it a shot
<Hawkeye-X> I just had to find a blank DVD, lol
<NoRoI> @ timri
<rockprincess> lakis1982: i guess you already restarted firefox?
<NoRoI> Cannot find it on Via Arena
<lakis1982> yes
<rockprincess> lakis1982: which version of java did you install?
<lakis1982> 6
<lakis1982> exactly th same that the site says
<joe__> how do we install firefox?
 * Hawkeye-X mutters 'damn slow downloads' 
<rockprincess> lakis1982: what does "java -version" say? without the "
<alexei> lakis1982:  you cannot overwrite existing links! Look where the link is pointing by "ls -l linkname". If it is pointing nowhere "rm" it and recreate.
<NoRoI> hello
<rockprincess> joe__: sudo apt-get install firefox3 or you go into kde > system > adept and install it fromt there
<NoRoI> anyone here who can help me?
<lakis1982> java version "1.6.0_06"
<lakis1982> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<lakis1982> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode, sharing)
<jhutchins_wk> Hawkeye-X: One of the exercises of this channel is to avoid using foul language, even by implication or substitution.
<NoRoI> i cannot find drivers for VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video
<NoRoI> My built in graphic card is unichrome
<minhaaj> somebody told me to back up home var and etc to back up
<minhaaj> and i am screwed now
<minhaaj> i can't get my programs t work
<minhaaj> :s
<timri> NoRoI: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=2&fid=157
<Hawkeye-X> when is "damn" considered foul?
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Um, you can't get programs to work because you did a backup?
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> i have all the programs in my home directory
<minhaaj> but they won't work
<jhutchins_wk> Hawkeye-X: Yeah, primary, derived from "taking the lord's name in vain".
<keith_> Hawkeye-X what are you downloading
<joe__> how do we install firefox??
<minhaaj> they have shortcuts on desktop but no programs
<minhaaj> joe__:  got apt-get and type firefox
<Hawkeye-X> keith_: gparted live tux
<minhaaj> and instal it
<Hawkeye-X> i just remembered that I had a torrent running
<jhutchins_wk> joe__: aptitude install firefox
<Hawkeye-X> I stopped it, speed went up
<Hawkeye-X> 237k
<Hawkeye-X> Earlier I was getting 97
<minhaaj> any idea i could get my programs to work ?
<lakis1982> i made it
<lakis1982> thanks a lot
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Did you reinstall then restore from backup?  Or did you do a backup that removed what you backed up?
<Hawkeye-X> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dfaure> Xrealvnc segfaults in kubuntu gutsy :((  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/155672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155672 in vnc "Xrealvnc seg faults in gutsy" [Undecided,New]
<minhaaj> i tar.gzed the home var and etc directories
<minhaaj> and simply pasted the contents in relevant directories in new installation
<minhaaj> and it won't work
<minhaaj> when i overwrite etc my kubuntu simply crashes
<minhaaj> when i paste var it crashes
<jhutchins_wk> Yep.
<minhaaj> when i rewrite home it would give me my configurations and desktop and programs back
<minhaaj> but it won't work
<minhaaj> i mean most of them won't work
<minhaaj> only kopete, and konversation works
<jhutchins_wk> Blanket pasting /etc and /var is pretty much guaranteed to mess up the system.
<minhaaj> so how do you do it ?
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: The only safe thing to restore is /home.
<minhaaj> i tried sudo
<minhaaj> yea but even that doesnt run my program
<jhutchins_wk> I think you're about ready for another reinstall then.
<minhaaj> programs
<minhaaj> i have reinstalled.
<minhaaj> and i am updating
<minhaaj> i was just wondering if there is a way to get these programs running ?
<minhaaj> i have all my settings already in home with all my data saved
<minhaaj> can synaptic help in fixing the brokenpackaes ?
<jhutchins_wk> Your desktop icons should still point to the right programs.  I would get back to a clean /var and /etc, restore /home, then work with us on specific programs until we locate the general problem.
<minhaaj> i do have clean var and etc
<alexei> minhaaj: dont ever overwrite /etc! Your files from old home you can always unpack into subdirectory of you new home and pick whatever you need.
<minhaaj> i have restored home only
<minhaaj> alexei:  huh ?
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: No, you've overwritten the config files with older versions, and /var contains important libraries.  You can't just paste the old ones over it.
<minhaaj> i didnt touch var and etc
<minhaaj> i just restored home
<minhaaj> its working fine. only problem is it won't load some programs
<minhaaj> programs are in home with all profiles and settings saved
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: If you do an upgrade, as opposed to a clean install, you will preserve what needs to be saved in /etc and /var, but at this point you have no way to get back to a clean pre-upgrade system.
<minhaaj> it just won't run
<timri> minhaaj: Run them from a Konsole to find out why.
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Give us a specific example of something that fails.
<minhaaj> mozilla thunderbird, firefox, googleearth
<minhaaj> they just have links on desktop, but they wont work
<minhaaj> but they have folders .firefox in home
<minhaaj> with all profiles and settings saved
<timri> minhaaj: just reinstall them
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Bingo.  You changed versions, that software installs in version-specific directories, so your paths are wrong.  Delete your shortcuts and create new ones.
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: Alt-F2 mozilla-firefox should work.
<minhaaj> how do i create new short cuts ? i cant find executable files in .firefox
<minhaaj> jhutchins let me try what is the alt+f2 command for firefox ?
<jhutchins_wk> minhaaj: at a console type "which mozilla-firefox"
<minhaaj> nothing!
<alexei> minhaaj: those icons are just pointers, right-click->properties->edit the commad as you like. So that when you click on Googleearth, firefox pops up, why not?
<timri> minhaaj: they are not yet installed, you can do that now (synaptic)
<minhaaj> they ARE installed timri
<minhaaj> i have their folders in HOME
<timri> minhaaj: and those contain your settings, not the programs themselves (normally)
<minhaaj> so if i install the program, my settings would be updated in programs ?
<minhaaj> i am annoyed by the fact that you cant back up in linux
<minhaaj> :s
<timri> minhaaj: The newly installed versions would use those settings, yes
<minhaaj> timri you sure ?
<timri> minhaaj: Learn how to use aptitude-create-state-bundle  :)
<minhaaj> what is that timri ?
<timri> minhaaj: It creates a snapshot of the installed programs...
<minhaaj> so ?
<minhaaj> how does that help back up ?
<timri> minhaaj: ... that you can restore with aptitude-run-state-bundle
<alexei> minhaaj: your old settings are in $HOME/.firefox the new firefox itself is somewhere in /usr/
<keith> why would my usual nick still be in use after several minutes of being disconnected from the server?
<minhaaj> ahh since i have new /usr/ in clean installation i need to do firefox again and during the process firefox would automatically detect a folder already in home and it would use these settings by default ?
<timri> minhaaj: A propos backing-up: I use rdiff-backup for that
<timri> minhaaj: correct
<neilson> ?
<minhaaj> i have read documentation on rdiff-back up
<minhaaj> i just can't make out
<timri> minhaaj: rdiffbackup /home /mythumbnaildrivemount/home
<minhaaj> what do you EXACTLY need to back up ONLY your settings, configurations, applications and kubuntu related configs
<minhaaj> i dont care about my data its already backed up
<minhaaj> mythubmnaildrivemount ?
<timri> minhaaj: Yeah, or /media/disk or whatever it's called ;)
<minhaaj> oh so you mean backing up on usb ?
<timri> minhaaj: Yeah I backup to an external drive (amongst other things)
<minhaaj> thats what i'd do
<minhaaj> so you run this command in konsole ?
<timri> minhaaj: yep
<minhaaj> dont you have to install rdiff first ?
<minhaaj> or its kubuntu built in utility ?
<timri> minhaaj: Kubuntu has the "Keep" program (it uses rdiff-backup)
<timri> minhaaj: However, shouldnt you be busy installing firefox, thunderbird and google earth? ;)
<minhaaj> i am updating packages
<minhaaj> adept-updater
<minhaaj> its taking time.
<minhaaj> took me  2 hours to get that friggin back up to run :s
<minhaaj> wish linux had something like norton ghost
<minhaaj> i have used keep it doesnt work
<minhaaj> for me atleast
<Sylphid|work> minhaaj, http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<minhaaj> thats pretty techie Sylphid|work
<minhaaj> there should have been easy way to back up linux
<drif> minhaaj: more easier thaan SystemRescueCd which boots?
<drif> -a
<minhaaj> where does adept-updater download updates by the way ? nobody would like to update kubuntu each time you install it
<minhaaj> how does that work systemrescue cd
<drif> minhaaj: read the page
<timri> minhaaj: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<minhaaj> one thing that i didnt tell you is that i am using kubuntu with wubi
<keith> Is there an op here who could kick compilerwriter (me) off so that I am not here persistently with two nicks?
<minhaaj> but you said never blanket over write etc and var
 * timri knows nothing about wubi
<minhaaj> how do you back up and restore var and etc if we are not supposed to paste it over clean var and etc install ?
<Githzerai> minhaaj: Have u tried Clonezilla ?
<minhaaj> nope whats that ?
<Githzerai> minhaaj: Distro for cloning partitions, akka Ghost
<minhaaj> distro ?
<Githzerai> minhaaj: http://www.clonezilla.org/
<minhaaj> yep reading.
<Githzerai> minhaaj: Simple live CD based on Debian. It cn be very usefull
<minhaaj> thats the problem i dont USE cd based install
<minhaaj> i use wubi
<minhaaj> for some weird reason my kubuntu cd won't install
<minhaaj> plus i need windows for office
<minhaaj> i mean MS office
<Githzerai> minhaaj: It can clone even ntfs partitions ;)
<Jahromeo> hi im looking to take a screenie of my cube rotated in kubuntu - print screen is not bringing up the snapshot capturer while screen is rotated - so if i print screen what editor can i paste in to
<Githzerai> Jahromeo: Set time delay in Ksnapshot ;)
<Jahromeo> is there nothing else to do?
<Jahromeo> ubuntu is just print screen and paste
<minhaaj> i have ntfs partitions
<minhaaj> since i use wubi with windows
<Jahromeo> is there no editor i can open and paste gith
<Jahromeo> like a default program like mspaint
<andriijas> how do i install firefox 3.0 final in hardy?
<Sylphid|work> Jahromeo, install gimp or krita
<Githzerai> andriijas: Use hardy-backports repo
<NoRoI> its already installed in Hardy
<checkob> hi, is there any workaround for the pidgin icq bug?
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Jahromeo> windows deselect when mouse moves off them - how do i fix that
<andriijas> Githzerai: can only find beta5
<Pici> andriijas: FF3 final is in the updates repository.
<rockprincess> checkob: better ask the pidgin guys, the icq issue is less than 3 hours old! kopete guys are struggling as well
<andriijas> Pici: i have the updates repo, still it says deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu hardy main
<andriijas> ops
<andriijas> it says b5 in apt-cache show firefox
<maltedik> for all icq-kopete-sufferers: theres a workaround on http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165502
<ubottu> maltedik: Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: Connection timed out. (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=165502)
<kcir> hello
<Pici> andriijas: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<timri> Jahromeo: Both Krita and the Gimp are fairly "heavy" apps. For simple stuff, I prefer kolourpaint
<Jahromeo> thanks timri
<timri> Jahromeo: Re: your "windows deselect" problem: Start SystemSettings go to "Window behavior" then set the focus policy to "Click to focus"
<Jahromeo> thanks timri
<Jahromeo> the guys in compiz got me sorted
<andriijas> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d13b3496f
<artur_> What are the system requeriments for the Kubuntu 7.10 ?  How much of Mhz? RAM? GB? and so on
<joseph> !chess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess
 * joseph snickers
<ubuntu_> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Sylphid|work> artur_, Desktop install requires at least 256MB of RAM and 3GB of available hard drive space.
<NickPresta> artur_, you could probably get away with a ~700Mhz processor and 256MB of RAM. However, optimal would probably be 1.2Ghz, 512MB of RAM.
<shadowhywind> hi, does anyone know of a way to copy a existing ubuntu installation to an external bootable hdd?
<artur_> NickPresta: the same could be said for 8.04, or not?
<NickPresta> artur_, yep
<artur_> NickPresta, thank's!  indeed i'll try to use this in a 750 Mhz with 256MB
<andriijas> how do i reset my taskbar to its original settings?
<NickPresta> artur_, I would say that you'll be fine. You can always turn off the extra eye candy in KDE if you notice any slowdowns
<NickPresta> shadowhywind, there are many backup options here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<shadowhywind> NickPresta: thanks
<neotonic> Hi
<artur_> NickPresta, sorry, but what you mean with 'extra eye candy' ?  i'm sorry
<NickPresta> !hi | neotonic
<ubottu> neotonic: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<neotonic> I need some help...i am buntuused to U
<neotonic> how i am used to ubuntu
<neotonic> ...
<NickPresta> you use ubuntu?
<neotonic> yes and Kubuntu now
<NickPresta> okay
<NickPresta> whats the problem?
<candive> ubotto, hi
<neotonic> where is tyhe Snyoptics package manager in Kubuntu?
<rabin> neotonic: It's better to apt-get remove synaptic.
<neotonic> ?
<NickPresta> neotonic, in Kubuntu, there is Adept (similar in nature). However, you can use Synaptic if you really want (you can still install it)
<rabin> neotonic:  it's a bullshit software use kpackage
<neotonic> ok
<neotonic> i just needed to know the name of the package manager lol
<NickPresta> Adept, by default
<rabin> neotonic: use Kpackage
<neotonic> ok
<neotonic> i cant find it...
<artur_> artur_: my grub Menu was duplicated, i saw the /boot/grub/menu.lst  and there i could see the menu wrote more the once. To solve this should i just comment the lines that i want exclude from the menu?
<neotonic> I only found Adept Manager
<NickPresta> artur_, yeah. But when the update script is run again (if you're editing something inside the 'automagic' area) the lines will be put back. If you're outside that 'automagic' area, you're fine
<NickPresta> neotonic, you can use that
<neotonic> ok
<neotonic> I am tripple booting my laptop
<neotonic> lol
<rabin> neotonic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<neotonic> Ubuntu, Kubntu and Windows Vista
<artur_> NickPresta:  thnx!!
<Dr-Pepsi> Why isnt my Compiz working? I installed the settings manager, and checked the setings i wanted
<NickPresta> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rabin> Dr-Pepsi: can you please inform us about the graphics card
<rabin> ?
<Dr-Pepsi> it works on Ubuntu, nVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS 1GB
<Dr-Pepsi> 512mb detiucated
<Dr-Pepsi> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rabin> use compiz-fusion
<rabin> update package Xorg
<MattMunich> hi @ll
<NickPresta> hi, MattMunich
<Dr-Pepsi> MattMunich:  Hi
<MattMunich> I have a problem with working with kde4.1 applications in German; eg Kontact seems to be partly in English and partly in German. Is that true? or have i missed something?
<MattMunich> my distributuion is kubuntu 8.04, my kde is 4.1
<Shirakawasuna> you mean the beta?  Perhaps you should ask in #kde
<Shirakawasuna> since it's beta :D
<MattMunich> i was referred to this channel from #kde
<_dennister> g'evening channel...any other samba experts online here, seeing as how flaccid isn't?
<_dennister> online that is :)
<NickPresta> you should ask in #kubuntu-kde4 if it is a KDE4 problem with Kubuntu
<NickPresta> which you did :)
<_dennister> i've edited my smb.conf for a simple samba configuration (security=share), and my shares are visible via a w2k laptop, but that's it...haven't added samba users, edited fstab, or anything else yet
<tom_> hi, i'm kinda new to linux and kubuntu...
<_dennister> question: is it necessary to edit the fstab file for my samba shares so they'll mount at boottime?
<Dr-Pepsi> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tom_> i've just received a free kubuntu 8.04 cd and installed it. after installation, i went through apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and now kubuntu won't start in normal mode
<tom_> i have to go through recovery mode and then choose proceed normal boot
<tom_> the problem is, i get a kernel panic, something like it couldn't mount unknown disk (0,0)
<tom_> any ideas what could be causing it and how it can be fixed?
<_dennister> tom_: what kind of drive is it? and are you in livecd mode, or in the installation?
<tom_> _dennister: i'm in the installation. if i choose recovery mode in grub and when i get the recovery menu (normal, xfix, console) i choose normal boot, it starts normally...
<tom_> hdd is sata, i'm not sure what brand it is, should i check?
<_dennister> tom_: and "xfix" is?
<_dennister> no, don't worry about the brand
<tom_> it says that xfix would fix the X Windows system....
<_dennister> ok...i'm used to other methods of fixing xorg...xfix seems to be working for you
<tom_> what do you mean?
<tom_> that is one of the options in the recovery menu
<tom_> i was just describing them, to make clear the steps i take to be able to boot normally.   in grub i choose recovery mode, in recovery menu i choose continue boot - works.    in grub ichoose the default ubuntu - kernel panic.
<_dennister> xfix must be new to hardy...and i've never seen a "recovery menu", just recovery mode, which is a console method...no menus...I'd better not try to help you, but let some of the more experienced hardy helpers assist
<tom_> this is a nice clean menu ;)
<tom_> it took me a day to fix X from the console last time i've tried kubuntu
<_dennister> tom_: sorry...let's see, if ur new to kubuntu and this channel...there are lots of very good tech support people in here usually
<_dennister> are you used to other linux distros?
<tom_> no
<tom_> i've tried pclinuxos and hated it and i've tried previous versions of ubuntu and kubuntu and i always had some problems with the drivers, either audio or video
<tom_> now it seems there's a problem with the hdd :P
<minhaaj> yea thats what i thought
<_dennister> ok, good then...but it's too bad ur having trouble...it's usually one of the easiest distros...i'm building one here for a reluctant linux user
<minhaaj> because kubuntu is good with hardware detection
<minhaaj> ubunti IS the best distro
<_dennister> yes, very...it detected my sata controller when the bios didn't :-)
<minhaaj> i was able to my bluetooth in it which i couldnt use in windows
<minhaaj> ubuntu is a miracle
<minhaaj> so is linux. and credit goes everyone
<minhaaj> me and you
<minhaaj> :)
<_dennister> minhaaj: could you help tom_ with his hdd then? he's using hardy, and i'm not that good with hardy yet
<minhaaj> whats the problem tom ?
<tom_> i installed kubuntu 8.04 from a cd i got in the mail, everything worked fine
<Dr-Pepsi> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tom_> i configured the internet connection, rebooted to make sure everything was fine
<tom_> ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and rebooted once more
<tom_> now if i choose the default option in grub, i get a kernel panic
<minhaaj> tell me the exact error tom
<minhaaj> did you google it ?
<tom_>  something like it couldn't mount unknown disk (0,0)
<tom_> ummm doh, no
<tom_> brb, rebooting to check the exact message :)
<minhaaj> heh ok
<Dr-Pepsi> I got Compiz Working
<_dennister> Dr-Pepsi: congrats...with hardy?
<_dennister> ok...back to my samba configuration...
<visik7> hi guys,
<visik7> will kubuntu 8.10 have kde4.x by default ?
<minhaaj> i hoep so
<minhaaj> although kde4 sux
<visik7> no it doesn't
<visik7> kde4 is here to rules the world :)
<visik7> 4.0 sux but 4.0 is old
<minhaaj> kde4 is here to mess up ubuntu
<anabelle> My PC doesn't keep XORG settings after reboot!!!!
<anabelle> :'(
<NickPresta> 4.0 is a beta release with many things 'incomplete', but as 4.1 Beta 2 is a beta and still has some things incomplete
<anabelle> what can it be?
<tom_> ok, now i got a whole different message with a stack trace
<minhaaj> anabella did you try saving session ?
<minhaaj> tom google it
<tom_> i've got ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-16 and it froze saying "kernel panic - not syncing - attempted to kill init!"
<minhaaj> seems like you are having a conflict
<Lord_Drestor> Hi men, I have a problem with lyric and amarok, is something with ruby 1.8, but i don't know how to solve it and see the lyrics again
<terettes15> hi!! i need help installing the new firefox 3.0 on my kubuntu linux computer
<visik7> tom_: after what ?
<_CrashMaster_> terettes15: What kind of problem are you encountering?
<tom_> visik7: i get that when i boot normally
<NickPresta> Lord_Drestor, what seems to be the problem?
<minhaaj> tom http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/explained-kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init-353920/
<Lord_Drestor> i am going to paste it
<Lord_Drestor> here
<terettes15> i dont know how to install the new firefox, when i dl it it only comes up has a file
<terettes15> and not a .deb
<minhaaj> terettes15:  go to apt-get
<_CrashMaster_> terettes15: Open a terminal. Type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<minhaaj> or sudo apt-get install firefox
<minhaaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<minhaaj> Lord_Drestor:  paste in pastebin
<_dennister> ok, quickie question: can i change how updatedb is done by simply moving slocate script from cron.daily to cron.hourly?
<minhaaj> no idea
<terettes15> i think it worked
<minhaaj> _dennister:  did you try man updatedb ?
<_CrashMaster_> of course it worked. It always works. :P
<minhaaj> great terettes15
<minhaaj> :)
<terettes15> thank you
<minhaaj> linux DOES work.
<_CrashMaster_> If you speak the special Linux language, anyway :)
<minhaaj> it just doesnt make you dumb and pre configure things for you like windows
<terettes15> nevermind
<_dennister> minhaaj: i've read it many times before, but all the advice i've ever read goes into so much depth about how to ...my son is coming in an hour and I just don't have the time
<Lord_Drestor> this is the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/24301/
<terettes15> all it did was reinstall firefox 2.0, not firefox 3.0
<_dennister> minhaaj: i know linux works :-) been using it for 2 years on many, many systems, even had a working gentoo system, a mythtv box...
<minhaaj> ahh
<minhaaj> wow nice
<NickPresta> Lord_Drestor, it just appears that the Lyrc site is down (http://lyrc.com.ar). I would wait a bit and see if the site comes back up
<minhaaj> terettes15:  go to apt-get
<minhaaj> there you can get firefox 3
<minhaaj> its listed under internet
<minhaaj> simply uncheck firefox2 and get firefox 3
<_dennister> so ppl: can I quickly change how often updatedb gets done by simply moving the script from cron.daily to cron.hourly?
<Lord_Drestor> NickPresta, ok thank you if it doesn't change i will be back here LOL
<NickPresta> Lord_Drestor, okay, but there really isn't anything we can do about it :) You could try GoogLyrics http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/GoogLyrics?content=73850
<arogarth> hello @all
<terettes15> now its saying firefox is malformatted
<arogarth> i have a question
<Lord_Drestor> ok thanks bye
<arogarth> i will compile kmediafactory 0.5.2.4
<arogarth> at the end of configure it shows me configure: error:
<tobor> hi all, I am using Firefox 1.5, ( on LTS 6.06) and I am thinking about upgrading so that I can and some extensions. does anyone know if the current repositories for LTS 6.06 include a later version of Firefox?
<tobor> s/and/add/
<arogarth> on depends ImageMagick => 6.0
<arogarth> how can i fix it
<arogarth> ??
<NickPresta> arogarth, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<arogarth> i have installed it
<_dennister> ok, more important question regarding samba: to mount samba shares at boottime i have to edit fstab, right? and make a smbpasswd file it can access?
<NickPresta> arogarth, try: libmagick++9-dev
<_dennister> <--------needs flaccid for a simple samba config
<NickPresta> _dennister, you want to mount a cifs share at boot time?
<_dennister> NickPresta: sorta...i just prefer to use smbfs cause cifs sucks
<andriijas> how do i make firefox look prettier in kubuntu?
<NickPresta> _dennister, as far as I know, smbfs has not had development in the last couple years and CIFS is now what you should be using.
<tobor> NickPresta: Samba and CIFS are the same project, CIFS was Microsoft's new name foe that functionality
<_dennister> and yes, smbfs is being deprecated...but i struggled with it for some time a few weeks ago, and it never worked for me...even with the help of people like genii...smbfs still works
<arogarth> thx, it works
<_dennister> NickPresta: sorry ^^
<arogarth> i have had installed libmagick++10-dev
<arogarth> but this dowsnt work
<NickPresta> tobor, okay. I'm just going with what is said here: http://samba.org/samba/smbfs/
<arogarth> thx a lot
<NickPresta> _dennister, sorry. I use CIFS to mount my windows shares. I haven't used smbfs in a very long time
<_dennister> NickPresta: but perhaps we should try to mount a share it temporarily from terminal before we make it permanent in fstab
<NickPresta> _dennister, yeah, for sure
<tobor> NickPresta: oh, well they certainly know more about what's going on Van ideal! :-)
<_dennister> NickPresta: if we can make cifs work today, i'll be forever in ur debt
<tobor> s/Van ideal/Than I do/
<NickPresta> :)
<tobor> speech recognition software :-(
<NickPresta> _dennister, try something like this: mount -t cifs -o ip=LOCAL.IP -o OPTIONS //SHARENAME/path/ /local/path
<_dennister> NickPresta: here's the point where I'm at: edited smb.conf, added smbpasswd for my user, made directories/mountpoints in /media/sambashare for those shares
<NickPresta> _dennister, have you seen http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtosambacifs.html ? It explains what you want to accomplish (I think)
<_dennister> NickPresta: no i haven't seen that one before...just tons of others like it...am trying now to follow ur earlier direction with terminal command
<NickPresta> _dennister, mount also accepts 'username' and 'password' options: mount -t cifs -o ip=LOCALIP,username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD //SHARENAME/path/ /local/path
<_dennister> NickPresta: ok, got an error 22 = Invalid argument after I entered: sudo mount -t cifs -o ip=192.168.2.100 -o username=scott //storage /media/sambashare/storage
<_dennister> probably cause i had 2 "-o" right?
<_dennister> no wait...cause there were spaces between options
<NickPresta> _dennister, yeah. just a comma - no spaces
<_dennister> starting to remember now...mount command is very similar to fstab line
<_dennister> i think i did it...now to test
<mbox> hi
<mbox> i cant connect to icq ... server says kopete version is too old... any advice?
<timri> mbox: workaround: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165502
<ubottu> KDE bug 165502 in ICQ and AIM Plugins "ICQ doesn't connect (Client to old)" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<aeight> > #kopete ;)
<tom_> hi again
<tom_> minhaaj: problem solved
<_dennister> NickPresta: yes!!! it mounted and i can now browse it from the w2k laptop
<NickPresta> :)
<timri> _dennister: If you use a password, better move it to a separate credentials file.
<tom_> all of a sudden adept thought of notifying me about other updates which apt-get has missed. it updated my kernel to 2.6.24-19 (from 2.6.24-16) and now it works fine
<minhaaj> great tom_
<minhaaj> see you are smart
<tom_> so i guess the lesson here (at least for me) is to stop using apt-get if you have adept
<NickPresta> _dennister, the fstab line looks like this: //SHARE/path/ /path/path/ cifs rw,user,uid=YOURUSERNAME,gid=YOURGROUP,umask=0222,nls=utf8,ip=192.168.2.100,username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD 0 0
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> didnt apt-get update work for you ?
<NickPresta> timri, _dennister ah yes. the credentials option and file. That makes more sense :)
<maltedik> tom_, maybe you didnt use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tom_> minhaaj: that's what messed it up in the first place
<_dennister> NickPresta: yes, i'm used to doing that...the main thing is that I can now browse the server share and play the music on it through the w2k laptop...thx...will edit fstab now, then create the smbcredentials file, then mount it all to test
<tom_> true, maltedik
<tom_> i forgot about that one
<maltedik> always add the "dist-"
<minhaaj> great. but apt get works fne for me
<timri> _dennister: Just a question: why do you want to mount it at _boot_ time, why not at login?
<maltedik> its the "dist-" what makes apt-get so special! ;)
<_dennister> timri: good question; i hadn't thought of that...all the howtos i've tried to follow in the past said to do it at bootime
<tom_> i see
<_dennister> <---------follows direction :-)
<minhaaj> maltedik:  apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<timri> _dennister: You dont even need root permissions with something like fusesmb
<_dennister> perhaps that is at the heart of my past troubles? particularly with cifs...wonderful...never heard of fusesmb b4
<maltedik> minhaaj: yeah. the upgrade without the dist doesnt include kernels
<minhaaj> ahh ok
<minhaaj> i never did that. guess i should try it
<minhaaj> its stable ?
<_dennister> NickPresta: is timri correct, and automating something at login is better than at boot?
<maltedik> i always use it
<tom_> one more thing, i have an ati radeon x800 gto, do you think it would be wise to install proprietary drivers?
<minhaaj> hmm great.
<minhaaj> yep tom_
<minhaaj> try fglrx
<tom_> currently kubuntu sees it as "ATI Radeon"
<maltedik> minhaaj: but you have to reboot to use the new kernel...
<minhaaj> ahh ok
<timri> _dennister: ? Did I say "better" ?
<minhaaj> because i have seen people whine about kernel upgrade
<minhaaj> so i guess it screws some people up
<minhaaj> btw maltedik you did me earlier today. told me to back up home etc and var
<minhaaj> i did so, i was only able to restore home
<minhaaj> etc and var restoring would crash kubuntu
<minhaaj> took me 3 hours to get things reinstalled
<minhaaj> thanks buddy
<minhaaj> :s
<_dennister> timri: no, u didn't, but ur solution sounds more logical than doing it at boot...one of the troubles i was having with cifs before is a bit complicated to explain, but there seemed to be a conflict between root, mounting certain drives through fstab, and the smbuser
<maltedik> minhaaj: i didnt _told_ you anything
<minhaaj> you did :)
<minhaaj> anyways thats how we all learn
<timri> _dennister: I too was hit by the transition to cifs (ah, "general error 11" how I miss you)
<tom_> wtf.. cat steps on ash tray, bed is full of cigarrette ashes, i slap the cat, the cat starts purring
<_dennister> timri: and since NickPresta seems to be taking a break (or helping someone else) i'd appreciate your opinion, as u seem to know what ur talking about :) better to mount all samba shares at boot, or login?
<minhaaj> tom_: try #kubuntu-offtopic
<tom_> thanks
<_dennister> yes, i got all sorts of errors...even genii tried to help me, and he really knows what he's doing with linux...i met him personally
<kakoonia> Hey.. from some reason the keyboard layout switching shortcut goes only one way.. someone knows how to fix this?
<timri> _dennister: If it's system wide I mount at boot (e.g. I use a share to backup to, that's mounted at boot), the rest gets mounted for each user at login (with smb4k mainly - although that's not as stable as I would like)
<timri> _dennister: A genii -- the smell of coffee fills the room :)
<_dennister> timri: can u wait 5-10 minutes and then hold my hand a bit while I try this? I gotta run to go pee and have a cig...i'm so excited :)...........ok,k i elect to do it at boot then, because it needs to be system wide.........back in 5-10 minutes
<timri> _dennister: heh, sure
<kakoonia> someone can help me out with this wierd problem?
<sourcemaker> is it possible to log all the access.log from apache to mysql?
<Sylphid|work> !ask > kakoonia
<ubottu> kakoonia, please see my private message
<minhaaj> ok my back attempt has done me bad
<minhaaj> any idea how i can install the missing files in etc and var ?
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ mysql has a load function to read regular files
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: ok... thanks
<sub[t]rnl> LOAD DATA infile /path/to/access.log INTO TABLE newtablename (field1, field2, field3,)
<sub[t]rnl> something like that
<_dennister> timri: ur not genii are u? logging in from your vacation spot?
<timri> _dennister: Nope
<dwidmann_> Okay, so I'm a bit out of touch with my inner bash. Can someone refresh my memory on how to play with the range thing, ie: something like "touch [1-4]blah" would make 1blah, 2blah ....  .......
<timri> _dennister: By the way, the center of France is a terrible vacation spot
<_dennister> ok...it was the coffee line...u obviously are familiar with him...lol
<sub[t]rnl> dwidmann_➜ touch {1..4}blah
<dwidmann_> thanks sub[t]rnl
<_dennister> timri: ok, let's get the fstab line working, k?
<timri> _dennister: go ahead
<minhaaj> timri dude that home restore has done me
<minhaaj> every program i open, an error pops up
<timri> minhaaj: In a good way?
<minhaaj> in worst way
<timri> ;)
<minhaaj> how do i add additional files for etc and var ?
<minhaaj> how can i fix broken packages ?
<mbox> timri: thank you!
<_dennister> ok, i've got the share unmounted again...will create the smbcredentials file...just the user and the password, right? and then i need to change the perms so it's not readable except by root
<enterusername> hi
<enterusername> how do i enable automounting again where the screen pops up when i put a new cd
<enterusername> or an ipod?
<testi> amarok isn't playing m4a files for some reason. How can I ensure, that m4a is supported by amarok?
<enterusername> I think i byaccidently disabled the pop up screen
<timri> _dennister: yep. Tip: open konqueror here: man:/mount.cifs
<timri> mbox: You're welcome
<enterusername> anyhone?
<sub[t]rnl> enterusername➜ are you talking about the hal layer? or just getting icons on the desktop?
<enterusername> well i think its a mixture of hal with kde?
<_dennister> timri: goot tip, i had the contents of smbcredentials slightly incorrect already
<enterusername> when ever i put a disk or ipod in i would get a pop up window
<_dennister> *good
<timri> _dennister: heh. By the way you can use the # sign as a shortcut for man:/ (no space)
<sub[t]rnl> enterusername➜ right click desktop, configure desktop, behavior, and check to see if your device icons are enabled
<_dennister> ok, how to make smbcredentials read-only, except by root?
<timri> enterusername: also start Systemsettings -> notifications -> storage media
<timri> _dennister: chmod 0500 smbcredentials
<_dennister> timri: was that meant for me?^^ my son has arrived now, and i need to quickly get this finished
<_dennister> ty
<sub[t]rnl> _dennister➜ probably don't want that to be read only.. you'll want to hide that from everyone
<flags8192> Скажите пожалуйста, как в кубунту slonax запустить
<_dennister> yes, ur right
<yesitisjustme> my laptop has build in thing to connect ethernet cable and i  also have a pcmcia card it gets detectedn and dongle cable lights up but yet won't connect with either build in or the card yet it always connects fine to desktop is there something i am missing?
<_dennister> timri: and now the fstab line...
<joebob777as7> I want to set up remote printing? is there an easy way to do that without setting up a vpn? if not is there an easy way to set up a vpn?
<timri> _dennister: just take your mount command leave out the -o, put the options in the correct spot
<joebob777as7> I mean for internet printing btw
<yesitisjustme> is it possible for a internet provider to block like other computers on your house like a laptop and only allow desktop to connect to internet?
<sub[t]rnl> yesitisjustme➜ negative
<_dennister> timri: sorry, now that i have fstab open in terminal i can't see what my mount command was
<timri> _dennister: use konsole instead of a terminal :) (Alt+F2 konsole enter)
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ ssh tunneling would be a better choice
<_dennister> too late now...so far i've got: //netbiosname/sharename mountpoint cifs ... now i need the options
<yesitisjustme> well it detects the card ok i don't what else to try also the building ehternet port also couldn't browse
<sub[t]rnl> though you can vpn vial a ssh tunnel, but that would be an extra layer taking up resources
<timri> _dennister: you had the options 15 mins ago
 * timri scrolls back
<joebob777as7> sub[t]rnl. I know but my mom doesn't know what to do and she's on a windows box...
<timri> _dennister: " <NickPresta> _dennister, the fstab line looks like this: //SHARE/path/ /path/path/ cifs rw,user,uid=YOURUSERNAME,gid=YOURGROUP,umask=0222,nls=utf8,ip=192.168.2.100,username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD 0 0"
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ what exactly is she trying to do? print to a remote server from her windows box?
<timri> _dennister: Of course, you omit the username and password and add credentials=/path/to/smbcredentials
<joebob777as7> sub[t]rnl, is there a way to ssh tunnel and set up the printer on my ubuntu server here?
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ you bet.
<joebob777as7> sub[t]rnl, would that just be a local 631 tunnel?
<_dennister> options so far are: credentials=/etc/smbcredentials,rw,user,umask=0222,nls=utf8 0 0
<_dennister> timri: sound right?
<sub[t]rnl> port can be arbitrary, then ssh will port forward
<timri> _dennister: looks about ok (0 0 is not technically part of the options of course)
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ have a look at this http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5462
<_dennister> yes, of course...what does 0222 mean in terms of umask?
<joebob777as7> sub[t]rnl, i've used gstm before but what's the ssh command for that?
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ not sure, would have to look it up.
<_dennister> ready to test
<timri> _dennister: But the point is: you have mounted it manually already, you should use the same options in fstab
<timri> _dennister: sudo mount -a
<_CrashMaster_> sub[t]rnl: What key combo are you using to get that nifty arrow character?
<sub[t]rnl> _CrashMaster_➜ tab
<_CrashMaster_> Oh, that's your default autocomplete character?
<sub[t]rnl> si
<joebob777as7> sub[t]rnl ssh myhomeuser@myhomenetwork.net -L 1234:myprintserver.net:631?
<_dennister> timri: yes, i used the mount -a...it works! now to get my son to try it from his laptop
<timri> _dennister: Erm.. didnt he have a w2k laptop?
<sub[t]rnl> joebob777as7➜ yeah, that would forward 1234 to myprintserver.net 631 port
<_dennister> timri: it was my w2k laptop, and it was able to access the server's newly mounted fstab shares...my son who's arrived has a fairly new xp home laptop
<_dennister> this samba server i've been building for him goes home with him tonight
<timri> _dennister: Ah ok, for a moment I was afraid you thought you needed to mount in Linux to make a share available in Microsoft Windows :)
<timri> _dennister: perhaps a good idea to install openssh-server on it so you can remotely administer it
<timri> _dennister: but that's for another day
<sub[t]rnl> dern..
<_dennister> no, no./..he's testing now with his laptop...way ahead of u there...openssh-server was configured, and tested as workiing properly b4 i cam online for samba help
<sub[t]rnl> what is the default umask in kubuntu anyway.. mines 077 but i'm not sure if thats default
<sub[t]rnl> think i've changed it over the years
<timri> sub[t]rnl: No idea. tt doesnt matter a lot with samba if you use the attributes to store Windows specific stuff in
<sub[t]rnl> yeah was talking linux side
<sub[t]rnl> whats in your /etc/profile timri
<sub[t]rnl> cat /etc/profile |tail -n 1
<timri> sub[t]rnl: 022
<sub[t]rnl> ah ha
<timri> sub[t]rnl: i.e. no execute
<timri> sub[t]rnl: But we were talking about samba and I use "map hidden" etc.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, righto
<sub[t]rnl> just had a brain fart and couldn't recall what stock umask was in kubuntu.
<_dennister> ppl, let me introduce you to my son, scott
<sub[t]rnl> hey there scott.
<timri> hi
<timri> ok, I'am off to bed bye everyone
<vipex> Can i get IDLE (Python GUI) to kubuntu?
<vipex> Can i get to kubuntu this IDLE (Python GUI)
<sub[t]rnl> !info idle
<ubottu> idle (source: python-defaults): An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 68 kB
<korry> I upgraded my notebook to 8.04 recently and now my fan runs constantly and the system feels very hot... any ideas? I *think* that the problem goes away if I don't run KDE4
<sub[t]rnl> korry➜ run top or htop to see if there are any run away processes
<korry> sub[t]rnl: I've done that (many times)... top doesn't show anything suspicious
<sub[t]rnl> korry➜ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/cpuwhatever/temperature
<sub[t]rnl> if its supported
<korry> sub[t]rnl: I'll try that as soon as I boot...  what would that tell me?
<sub[t]rnl> how hot said cpu is running
<_dennister> ok, scoot's gonna do my dishes b4 dinner while i work on his laptop :-) cya's later
<sub[t]rnl> think it relies on lm-sensors, and not sure if that comes default, but it's worth a look
<_dennister> timri: ty so much for everything :-)
<joe__> when I change my ip to static it just doesnt connect to my router anymore... why?
<NiKeCRu666> hello!
<NiKeCRu666> i have no sound after hibernate my lapyop :( please help :(
<rohan> does kubuntu use pulseaudio by default?
<NiKeCRu666> pulseaudio?
<rohan> anyone having a (near-)fresh kubuntu install please give me the output of "apt-cache policy pulseaudio"
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn i dont know =(
<rohan> NiKeCRu666: ok, can you please just show me what output you get
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> on pastebin of ubuntu?
<rohan> anywhere is fine
<NiKeCRu666> ok here it is
<NiKeCRu666> $ apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<NiKeCRu666> pulseaudio:
<NiKeCRu666>   Instalados: (ninguno)
<NiKeCRu666>   Candidato: 0.9.10-1ubuntu1
<NiKeCRu666>   Tabla de versión:
<NiKeCRu666>      0.9.10-1ubuntu1 0
<NiKeCRu666>         500 http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<NiKeCRu666> sorry is in spanish, i can translate it if you dont understand
<rohan> NiKeCRu666: ok, no problem. that's on a default stock install of kubuntu 8.04 right?
<NiKeCRu666> yup
<NiKeCRu666> rohan, yes
<NiKeCRu666> my laptop is an acer aspire 4720z
<rohan> NiKeCRu666: thanks
<NiKeCRu666> no no,thank you for helping me
<rohan> hehe, how did i help you? :o
<NiKeCRu666> at least you are trying to xD
<HighHo> NiKeCRu666: change your mirror or wait, seems like the file is just unavailable at the moment, maybe due to syncing
<NiKeCRu666> to change mi mirror?
<NiKeCRu666> my mirror?
<sgallinger> does kubuntu support fglrx ?
<kemal> hi, i will update hardy to kde 4, is it stable? ist here anoyne who experienced ?  thx
<ImLiz> hi everyone, I have an issue with kopete, when I change my display pic others can see it but I'm stuck with the old one, is that fixable???
<kemal> kopete but which version?
<Dragnslcr> ImLiz- you might try asking #kopete
<ImLiz> version 0.12.2
<kemal> what is channel's name of kde4 for hardy?
<Dragnslcr> #kubuntu-kde4
<compilerwriter2> How in blazes does one get compilerwriter one offline so that I don't have to masquerade as myself
<ImLiz> thanx dragnslcr
<kemal> you can update it
<kemal> i have 0.12.7
<kemal> using kde 3.5.9
<ImLiz> oh mine uses 3.5.2 :-/
<kemal> you can use adapt manager for update it
<kemal> run  :     kdesu adept_manager
<ImLiz> then what?
<kemal> you can see upgradeable packages on there
<kemal> just push fetch updates button
<ImLiz> I don't see any new versions listed
<kemal> then you must edit your software sources
<kemal> quit from adapt manager and run  kdesu adept_installer
<kemal> clcik on the software sources
<tom_> how do i set a pppoe connection to auto-reconnect on disconnection? or is it like that by default?
<kemal> then, go updates tab and  click on the box called unsupported updates, "you have own risk", it may be not stable because of unsupported"
<shoklowitz> Hi, I'm getting a black screen after a few minutes of idle.I tried setting the screensaver off by editing kdesktoprc > [screensaver] enabled=false, which didn't work. I also tried editing xorg.conf and adding the lines suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401104, but that only bricks kdm for some reason and I have to go into recovery mode to restore xorg.conf.
<shoklowitz> Any ideas?
<kemal> down to konsole from kdesktop during kde running?
<shoklowitz> I edited kdesktoprc manually, if that's what you mean
<kemal> shoklowitz: ?
<shoklowitz> I don't think it's a screensaver issue, I think it's just some sort of idle setting built into kde. There's a thread on it here, which deals with exactly what I'm having a problem with : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401104
<shoklowitz> But for some reason, when I append those lines to the end of xorg.conf and restart X, it won't start kdm/kde
<shoklowitz> It says: kdm is not the default....
<shoklowitz> and then proceeds to not start kdm,kde/X
<kemal> kdm is kde configure module
<shoklowitz> Yep.
<kemal> run kdm and reconfigure it
<kemal> maybe there is a problem in your settings
<shoklowitz> Well, it seems to work for other people. It took care of their idle blank screen problem, could you have a look at the code for me?
<kemal> of course
<kemal> where is it's location
<shoklowitz> It's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2462529&postcount=9
 * tom_ posts his question again (sorry for d/c):
<tom_> does a pppoe connection reconnect automatically if it disconnects?
<kemal> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<kemal> # again, run the following command:
<kemal> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<shoklowitz> Won't that remove any changes that I made to it?
<kemal> these letters are in xorg.conf file
<shoklowitz> I saw that before, but won't that erase what I just inserted into the file?
<kemal> i have no any lines which you wrote on your link
<kemal> no Section "ServerFlags" in my xorg.conf
<shoklowitz> I know, these lines are to prevent the screen from going blank when the computer is idle
<kemal> dont use blank screen for screensaver?
<shoklowitz> I'm not using a blank screen. My screen saver is turned off :\
<kemal> how did you set it off?
<kemal> i cannot see any option for this
<kemal> moreover, screensaver is useful for your screen
<shoklowitz> You can edit your kdesktoprc file and change [screensaver] enabled=false to turn off your screensaver
<Schuenemann> how do I search for a file? I always forget
<kemal> Schuenemann: strigi
<shoklowitz> I need to disable the screensaver because I have a transparent screen lock, so that the screen can be locked but activity on the monitor can be seen. This useful since co-workers need to be able to see information as it shows up on my screen.
<Schuenemann> kemal, I was looking for the command find something
<shoklowitz> However when the screen blanks out every few minutes, it's a problem.
<kemal> ok Schuenemann sorry
<shoklowitz> Schuenemann: http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<shoklowitz> Hope that helps
<tyfon> hmm.. for console its setterm -blank 0 to disable the blanking of screen.. but im not sure if that is what blanks X screens too :p
<kemal> shoklowitz:
<kemal> i can do that you said with "science" screensaver
<kemal> in screensaver settings
<shoklowitz> science, is it part of the default screensaver package, or is it something else?
<shoklowitz> Lemme look at it
<kemal> default
<Schuenemann> shoklowitz, how about recursively
<kemal> if you cannot solve a problem, you can wlak aorund it ;)
<kemal> walk around
<kemal> hope that helps
<shoklowitz> Scheunemann: explain
<Schuenemann> shoklowitz, find in subdirectories
<shoklowitz> You need the command to scan subdirectories as well?
<shoklowitz> kemal: the science screensaver blurs the background.
<Schuenemann> shoklowitz, yes...
<shoklowitz> also, I don't think it displays any changes happening on the desktop
<shoklowitz> Let me look that up for you Schuenemann
<psyke83> hi, I'm maintaining a guide on the forums and I need to verify - does Kubuntu 8.04 come installed with PulseAudio?
<kemal> shoklowitz: click on the setup for science screensaver and decrease minimum for "motion"
<BluesKaj> shoklowitz, try unchecking the "start automatically" box in System Settings/Desktop/ Screensaver
<kemal> your co-workers can see your desktop but anyone cannot be change anything if you set a password for SS to stop it
<shoklowitz> BluesKaj: It's already unchecked.
<kemal> because of kscreensaver package installed
<kemal> remove it
<BluesKaj> aha
<kemal> is it correct? i am not sure :)
<shoklowitz> I have a utility for that kemal, it's called xtrlock. I had already changed the motion settings, the background is obscured in color as part of the screensaver. Moreover, this is not a screensaver problem.
<joe__> when I change my ip to static it just doesnt connect to my router anymore... why?
<shoklowitz> Maybe you're using a dynamic service?
<kemal> shoklowitz: it may be a reason: your video card driver
<shoklowitz> Oh wait, you're router.
<joe__> it was possible in windows
<joe__> I had the same problem in ubuntu too
<shoklowitz> My bad, you should be able to set your IP to whatever you want, as long as your router gets to handle your identity dynamically
<kemal> shoklowitz: displayconfig-gtk
<kemal> try it maybe helps
<kemal> Screens and Graphics
<kemal> Rank:
<kemal> Package: displayconfig-gtkSimple tool to change xserver settings
<kemal> Simple gtk tool to change xserver settings like graphics card driver or monitor.
<kemal> It uses the guidance backend to manipulate the xorg.conf.
<kemal> rank: four stars from users
<kemal> bye for now
<joe__> i has problemz
<BluesKaj> what's with is this "my bad" BS , please speak English ,not ghettoese
<joe__> dude
<joe__> I change my ip to static instead dhcp, and it doesnt give me any ip at all
<pulaski> Hi I run hardy 8.04. I'm trying to install a third party beta driver for my Sound Blaster X-Fi card. I've read that on 2.6 kernels the ALSA source include directory is "parsed automatically from the running kernel" if is is in the standart place.  I need to confirm that the path to the ALSA source include directory is in the standard location.  Does anyone know the absolute path to the ALSA source inlude direcoctory?
#kubuntu 2008-07-02
<creaphot> join #pidgin
<candive> Hi all, what did that donkeys behind bill gates do now? I must have Internet Explorer to get to my hotmail.
<HighHo> candive: works ok for me
<Schuenemann> candive, one more reason to leave hotmail
<pulaski> To rephrase, does anyone know the path to the standard location of the ALSA include directory?
<candive> I get a message that I must update IE Firefox or MAC
<candive> I will have to set it up with a windows pc and forward to my Gmail account I will be setting up today
<HighHo> candive: i can only confirm it works with firefox 3 and konqueror built from the kde 4 svn
<candive> I am using Konqueror???
<candive> Will try again
<candive> I can get to my mailbox now but cannot open mail in inbox
<HighHo> candive:  just double checked and is working for me, as mentioned however im using kde4 svn, it might be an issue with older versions if your using a diffrent version.
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<candive> I never had a problem until today. no new progs or updates?
<HighHo> candive: have you tryed clearing the cache, cookies etc?
<candive> Not yet, how is that done in Kubuntu? please
<candive> HighHo, Not yet, how is that done in Kubuntu? please
<sjdurfey> clearing out the cache and what not in Firefox?
<HighHo> candive: Top menu - Settings > Confingure Konqueror > Cache tab
<feistel> hi
<feistel> where is located the local xorg.conf file?
<feistel> not the global (/etc/X11/)
<EagleScreen> i didn't know thare is local xorg.conf file
<candive> HighHo, still stopped by Microsoft. where can I send a screenshot for you to see
<EagleScreen> if you use konversatio you can right-click over the user and select send file
<candive> HighHo, can I send you a screen shot?
<feistel> hi
<feistel> where is located the local xorg.conf file?
<phiberoptik> Bonsoir tous le monde
<feistel> the user specific xorg.conf file
<Gibus_> in /etc/X11
<phiberoptik> il est dans /etc/X11
<Gibus_> hi phiberoptik
<feistel> mmm
<feistel> but is not xorg.conf <-- the global file
<feistel> I need found the local (user) xorg.conf
<candive> ok thank you, I will troubleshoot my kubuntu.
<creaphot> feistel: is it possible at all to have per-user X settings?
<candive> chow
<feistel> creaphot, yes
<feistel> in my box
<feistel> kdm use 1 xorg.conf and the user another
<feistel> and I have a standard kubuntu installation
<phiberoptik> je sais est ce qu'il existe un xconf.config pour un user
<creaphot> feistel: hmm i see
<sjdurfey> im trying to use the 8.04 LiveCD, but it gets to the login screen and enters an infinite loop and i cannot log in to use it. ive downloaded the iso two seperate times, and neither have worked, can anyone help?
<phiberoptik> test
<BluesKaj> !fr | phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phiberoptik> merci ubottu
<phiberoptik> desolé
<Red_Wraith> Hello all
<NickPresta> hey, Red_Wraith
<Red_Wraith> Quiet today, eh?
<NickPresta> a little. it is canada day + tuesday
<creaphot> feistel: i checked a bit cause i was thinking about this some time before. i'm pretty sure that there isn't a local xorg.conf, but you can change per user settings in kcontrol, which stores them somewhere in ~/.kde. So kdm has one reslolution because of xorg, and the user gets another because of what you put in kcontrol
<creaphot> or maybe there is some magic tricks with ~/.xinitrc
<neospd> Ауб есть кто.
<neospd> ау
<neospd> народ
<pierre-luc> what is the command to update all packages available
<Gibus_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gibus_> after having sudo apt-get update to get a fresh list of packages
<neospd> please help me install Ati HD2600
<pierre-luc> thx Gibus_
<NickPresta> !ru | neospd
<ubottu> neospd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<neospd> Thanks
<neospd> please tell me russian channel ubuntu
<neospd> please tell me russian channel ubuntu
<mitsarionas> #ubuntu-ru
<neospd> Thanks
<RurouniJones> Is anyone else having issues with cryptsetup password not being accepted on bootup with the .24-19 kernel?
<mitsarionas> np
<Schuenemann> can anyone recommend me a svn client?
<RurouniJones> kdesvn
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: bittorrentgui.
<Schuenemann> bit torrent?
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, isn't that for p2p?
<RurouniJones> yers
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Distributed filesharing, and I have no idea why I associated that with svn.
<RurouniJones> kdesvn is the standard KDE SVN client...hence the name
<jhutchins> Why would you need anything but the svn client?
<jhutchins> svn up - who needs a gui to type two words?
<Schuenemann> RurouniJones, installing
<Pigeon`> When i click the bouton "Desktop Access" in my taskbar and exemple i had firefox open, and then i open a folder on my desktop, why is firefox poping back up and after my folder? its annoying
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, to navigate the directories faster, maybe. Console is boring and error-prone
<jhutchins> console is powerful and fast.
<jhutchins> And seriously, how many errors can you make in two words that short?
<Schuenemann> Pigeon`, because if you're working and "minimize" everything to click an icon on desktop, you'd like to have the windows you were working back, wouldn't you?
<jhutchins> I admit, I use gui filemangers, yes, browsing with a gui would be convenient.  I thought most installations included a web interface though.  CVS almost always doesn.
<Pigeon`> no Schuenemann, I REALLY don't :P
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, Convenient was the word I wanted to say
<Pigeon`> Can i change that?
<Schuenemann> Pigeon`, yes, let me see...
<Pigeon`> cool thx
<_dennister> hey channel...as previously thought, I need some samba help quickly
<Schuenemann> Pigeon`, open file ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<helpy> my kubuntu won't allow me to get in. when i put my password it restarts server x and gets back to login screen
<helpy> any idea ?
<_dennister> samba is set up properly on server, but need to connect from xp home laptop, and while the laptop is seeing "workgroup", it's not seeing any of the servers in that workgroup
<Schuenemann> Pigeon`, add ShowDesktopIsMinimizeAll=true to Windows
<Pigeon`> thx Schuenemann
<_dennister> laptop can't even successfully "search" for any servers
<_dennister> could anyone pls help me with this laptop so my son can take server, laptop, etc. out of here? he has to leave soon
<Pigeon`> well still don't work :/
<Pigeon`> do i have to reboot Schuenemann ?
<helpy> my kubuntu won't allow me to get in. when i put my password it restarts server x and gets back to login screen
<helpy> any idea ?
<Schuenemann> Pigeon`, restart X I think
<Pigeon`> ctrl alt backspace?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Pigeon`> ok brb
<helpy> Schuenemann you have any idea, my kubuntu won't allow me to login
<helpy> it would restart x and take me back to login screen
<helpy> ?
<Schuenemann> graphics configuration, maybe?
<helpy> no i can see screen fine
<helpy> but it won't log me in
<helpy> it just stays on login window
<tekstacy> how do I run ktorrent (or other kde) programs on a remote machine I have ssh access to? I get an error message about the display..
<sub[t]rnl> helpy➜ anything in your ~.kde/Autostart/ directory?
<Pigeon`> Schuenemann = the best!!! =D
<helpy> i am in windows now sub[t]rnl
<helpy> and i have installed kubuntu with wubi
<helpy> how do i check ?
<sub[t]rnl> umn. not sure never used wubi.
<helpy> :s
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<hydrogen> for some reason my cpu is not scaling like it should
<hydrogen> it's stuck at the minimum speed
<sub[t]rnl> helpy➜ if your seeing kdm you should be ok, probably some kde setting conflicting. try mv ~/.kde{,.bak} then login
<helpy> i should write it in command line mode ?
<sub[t]rnl> first check the ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory, as that would be the first suspect.  if nothing is in there, then yes, from a cli rename ~/.kde
<helpy> how do i check it in windows ?
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<sub[t]rnl> why does that question confuse me so.. :(
<helpy> heh
<sub[t]rnl> not quite sure what you have setup.  your running a vm or something?
<helpy> so ideally ~/.kde/autostart/ should be empty ?
<helpy> i have windows and installed kubuntu in it through wubi
<sub[t]rnl> not ideally, but if there is something in there i would remove it to see if its causing the hiccup
<helpy> ok
<sub[t]rnl> might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any complaints as well
<Pigeon`> how can i make konqueror my "official" folder browser
<helpy> ok let me reboot and report back
<helpy> uninstall dolphin Pigeon`
<helpy> cya
<Pigeon`> ok
<Pigeon`> nothing more? lol
<Jucato> !d3lphin | Pigeon`
<Jucato> hm.
<Jucato> !dolphin
<ubottu> Pigeon`: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Pigeon`> thx
<RoughriderUT> Anyone familiar with getting sound to work on a macbook?
<hydrogen> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tuxwulf> What happened to proper language support in 8.04 ....? i.e. KDE 4 ...?
<Pigeon`> Can Konqueror files browser can be as a "list" and not icons
<mitsarionas> tekstacy: solved that ssh question yet?
<tuxwulf> Pigeon`: view - view mode
<Pigeon`> will it be like "by defaults"
<tuxwulf> Pigeon`: you can save that layout/setup too: settings - save view profile
<Pigeon`> thx
<tuxwulf> Pigeon`: In there also defaults can be set... (but it does nto always retain its settigns, I have found...)
<tuxwulf> yw
<Pigeon`> wow you are a genius =D
<_dennister> can someone please help me with accessing samba servers from xp home laptop? getting howehere in the winblows channel
<tuxwulf> Pigeon`:  Nope! I ran into the same questions 6 months ago and asked here, too!
<Pigeon`> lol
<Pigeon`> i was in the configure thing i never found it...
<tuxwulf> Pigeon`: ....I know!
<sub[t]rnl> settings -> configure konqueror -> file association -> inode -> directory -> embedding -> in the prefrence order move whatever view you want to the top.
<sub[t]rnl> that way it will stay when you open new tabs, et cetra
<Pigeon`> oh
<tuxwulf> there we go...!
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, kind of a chore..
<intelikey> any possability i might be able to get ping to work for normal users ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5927777a
<tuxwulf> Hey , cooool!
<tuxwulf> sub[t]rnl: Thanks...!
<sub[t]rnl> np bro
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ yeah make ping not open network connections so the powers that be consider it safe enough for normal users
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<intelikey> like what socket is it trying to open
<intelikey> or is it trying to creat a socket ?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure on the mechanics
<intelikey> the powers that be    hehhe   that's me.
<sub[t]rnl> just that it can open a network connection, so it can send and receive you know
<intelikey> yeah  but links does that too so does bx   and they work
<intelikey> it's more than just opening a connection.   even wget does that.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> still you won't see links and bx suid
<intelikey> you wont see anything on this box  suid   ;/
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> then ping won't work. :P
<intelikey> any possability i might be able to get ping to work for normal users ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5927777a
<intelikey> thus the paste  ^
<intelikey> but just bevause it can't be done, doesn't mormally stop me.
<sub[t]rnl> i know
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<sub[t]rnl> if you figure that one out tell me.
<sub[t]rnl> just u+s it man, no one is going to hax your ping
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<intelikey> "mitsarionas: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<intelikey> <sub[t]rnl> "just u+s it"   ???      whole system is nosuid
<mitsarionas> ?
<intelikey> mitsarionas copy error.  disreguard.
<mitsarionas> ok :)
<intelikey> text scrolled just at the wrong time.
<mitsarionas> hehe :)
<tekstacy> How do I run ktorrent on a machine I have ssh'ed into without getting a display error?
<tekstacy> I just need to start it on the machine, I don't need to "see" it
<mitsarionas> export DISPLAY:0.0
<mitsarionas> then run it
<intelikey> use a non-gui torrent ?
<mitsarionas> or that :)
<tekstacy> It's already set up, I just forgot to restart it before I left....
<Hawkeye-X> hello
<intelikey> Hawkeye-X
<Hawkeye-X> so has anyone tried installing vista on top of kubuntu?
<Hawkeye-X> because my copy of vista won't install.
<Hawkeye-X> Hmm
<mitsarionas> sorry, that was export DISPLAY=:0.0
<tekstacy> how do I do that?
<Hawkeye-X> and I allocated 100G to Vista
<Hawkeye-X> any clues?
<mitsarionas> just log in with ssh, type that, and then run ktorrent
 * intelikey allocated a small space in the garbage bin to vesta
<tekstacy> Hawkeye, I have a copy of Vista running now with VirtualBox
<Hawkeye-X> intelikey: then how am I supposed to play Diablo III when it comes out?
<mitsarionas> or in one line: DISPLAY=:0.0 ktorrent
<mr---t-> vista doesn't play well with linux
<Hawkeye-X> tekstacy: how? I didn't get mine to install
<tekstacy> :)
<Hawkeye-X> kept barfing something about needing modules
<tekstacy> How are you trying to do it? As a dual-boot, or a virtual machine?
<Hawkeye-X> tek: what's the best way to go? I love Linux, but only want to use Vista for the games
<RurouniJones> Dual boot
<Hawkeye-X> I'm open to doing either.
<tekstacy> BTW: Vista blows and your life will probably be happier if you forget the endeauvor
<dorkface> HI all.  When I press the volume keys on my laptop, kmix wants to increase and decrease the volume by increments of 10%.  However, I would like to shrink those increments to 5% or 1%.  Anybody know how to do this, or might be able to lead me in the right direction?
<RurouniJones> or hope wine supports D3
<helpy> sub[t]rnl didnt work
<Hawkeye-X> tek: Been there, done that, GTTS....
<tekstacy> mitsarionas, thk!
<helpy> it said  b43/ucode5.fw firmware missing
<Hawkeye-X> but there are some things that I need from Vista.
<RurouniJones> You can't play games inside a virtual machine
<Schuenemann> like viruses?
<RurouniJones> None of them do DirectX translation to the underlying video card
<mitsarionas> you're wellcome :) you might want to try x111vnc too (i've been using that along with ssh)
<helpy> huh?
<Hawkeye-X> RurouniJones: I have partition set aside for Vista, but it won't install because something about the right system volume information
<mr---t-> It's easier to install Kubuntu after the vista instal kubuntu can deal with vista better than vista can deal with kubuntu
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, for games you could try cedega
<RurouniJones> Hawkeye-X: Did you format the partition?
<mr---t-> vista is seeing the kubuntu partition as an error ,thanx m$
<Hawkeye-X> RurouniJones: gparter was supposed to have done that
<RurouniJones> Install Vista first then linux
<helpy> i am using kubuntu with vista
<helpy> and it sux
<RurouniJones> I always install Windows first then linux....much less hassle
<helpy> anything goes wrong with windows you lose linux too
<mr---t-> ^^
<RurouniJones> don't have to f*ck about restoring boot partitions for starters
<diegol> hi
<Hawkeye-X> RurouniJones: Bah. I'd rather buy a 2nd hard drive to keep it seperate.
<helpy> i can't get into kubuntu at this time. it won't log me in. it just restarts x
<Hawkeye-X> I don't need that much, right?
<RurouniJones> still need to install windows first
<arrrghhh> ok so i've tried a livecd, flash drive version of kubuntu ubuntu and nothing boots it.
<RurouniJones> or piss about with boot parttions
<arrrghhh> it just dies and kicks me to the initframs prompt
<Hawkeye-X> hmm
<tekstacy> unless you need any of that aacs crap, xp is better then vista for dual booting (or anything)
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, the problem is that that junk will overwrite the mbr
<Hawkeye-X> well, sooner or later, DIII will port themselves in Linux
<diegol> who can help me with a problem when a try compiling ?
<Hawkeye-X> or wine still works
<Schuenemann> I wouldn't count on that
<Schuenemann> cedega is better than wine for games
<Hawkeye-X> tekstacy: I'd love to dual boot w/ XP
<Hawkeye-X> cedega?
<Hawkeye-X> lemme see it
<mr---t-> I do
<RurouniJones> diegol: Before anything else. Did you apt-get install build-essential
 * RurouniJones spits on cedega's grave
<diegol> hold on a sec
<RurouniJones> transgaming.com
<Schuenemann> cedega is over?
<tekstacy> low battery, bye all...
<RurouniJones> No, just ishful thinking on m part
<Hawkeye-X> bah. cedega is commercial - have to *BUY* it?
<RurouniJones> They took the wine sourceode before it went GPL with a promise to merge back their changes to improve everything
<RurouniJones> Guess what? they lied.
<mitsarionas> hahaha
<candive> Hi all, has anyone had trouble checking hotmail with konqueror.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24377/
<Hawkeye-X> so they went commerical? That's fucking stupid.
<mitsarionas> i wonder how much they're making
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, well, you already *BOUGHT* diablo
<intelikey> candive yes i have.
<Hawkeye-X> Schuenemann: about 7 years ago when it was hawt
<mr---t-> Hawkeye-X:  kubuntu can read windows files but win can't read kubuntu thats why you have to put on vista first for a dual boot
<intelikey> candive so i haven't checked it in 3 years now.
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, well, it will serve for other games you might play, I dunno
<intelikey> mr---t- ?
<Hawkeye-X> mr---t-: well, I'll surivive
<candive> intelikley, I was going to ask if you solved it
<intelikey> candive nope.
<Schuenemann> mr---t-, actually, you have to do that because windows will erase the mbr
<Hawkeye-X> Schuenemann: still have the CDs for it heh.
<candive> gmail?
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, you have icewind dale?
<mr---t-> that too
<Hawkeye-X> Schuenemann: nope, never played that.
<jimmy51_home> i'm downloading a DVD iso via torrent and transmission.  when i start the transfer and walk away for a few hours, it's always closed when i get back and i have to restart it.  it is downloading quite a bit each time, but ends up closing.  is this typical?
<intelikey> !gmail | candive
<intelikey> !bot ???
<ubottu> candive: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot ???
<mitsarionas> lol
<intelikey> ah bot is lagging..
<RurouniJones> jimmy51_home: No, could be your ISP messing around with it. You are in America after all
<jimmy51_home> geez.  stupid ISP's.  would that cause transmission to close though?
 * Hawkeye-X has no problems downloading via torrents
<Hawkeye-X> jimmy51: cable or DSL?
<intelikey> candive i think kmail will work basicly the same as evo with gmail
<candive> intelikey, thanks
<jimmy51_home> i could see throttling after a while, but for transmission to close is weird
<jimmy51_home> DSL
<Hawkeye-X> jimmy51: What ISP?
<RurouniJones> Could just be an old fashoined bug somehwere
<jimmy51_home> SBC, AT&T, SBCYAHOO, whatever they're called these days
<mitsarionas> you mean that the application quits?
<mitsarionas> :S
<jimmy51_home> yeah, i come back and it's not running
<RoughriderUT> Anyone familiar with how to get sound to work on a Macbook
<RurouniJones> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hawkeye-X> AT&T are useless for torrents since they're pretty much blocking everything.
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, internet service provider
<jimmy51_home> it's always been decent, speedwise
 * Hawkeye-X is an ISP reseller.
<jimmy51_home> especially for what i pay.  if they start blocking or otherwise messing with it, i'll switch
<intelikey> resellers get in the way...
<Schuenemann> Hawkeye-X, heh... thought you asked what was an ISP? :p
<neospd> и?
<Hawkeye-X> intelikey: well, we stumbled into a new cashcow business model
<candive> chow
<jimmy51_home> neospd | hsilgne
<Hawkeye-X> I'd tell, but basically it's how we work. :D
<Schuenemann> !ru | neospd
<ubottu> neospd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimmy51_home> does it involve finding someone's unsecured wireless, joining it with a bridge, and selling access?
<Hawkeye-X> jimmy5: what state do you live in?
<jimmy51_home> eternal bliss
<Hawkeye-X> jimmy51: nope, what we do is legit.
<Hawkeye-X> !de | Hawkeye-X
<ubottu> Hawkeye-X, please see my private message
<intelikey> ubottu botspanke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspanke
<jimmy51_home> the robot pm'd you?  that's odd
<intelikey> jimmy51_home not if you pipe it to yourself
<intelikey>  !something | yourself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something
<jimmy51_home> oh, cool
<jimmy51_home> !torrent | jimmy51_home
<ubottu> jimmy51_home, please see my private message
<Schuenemann> does anybody use kdesvn? how do I copy the project files to my local harddisk?
<jimmy51_home> ya know, i was expecting it, but it still felt like i was sent to the principle's office
<intelikey> root root root
<_dennister> could someone pls help me get an xp home laptop to access my working samba shares on this kubuntu samba serer?
<intelikey> jimmy  lol
<_dennister> getting absolutely noo help in windows channel
<jon__> hello all
<dev_> hi
<jon__> glad to finally see you
<sub[t]rnl> _dennister➜ can you ping the server from the laptop?
<jimmy51_home> allrighty, 1.1 GB left.  hopefully it stays running and downloading until it's done.  time to finish pulling weeds and water the tomaten
<_dennister> sub[t]rnl: yes, and can access largely-unconfigured server's apache from laptop, too
<jon__> go for it jimmy
<intelikey> _dennister hmm odd.   ##windows is an unofficial channel,  they usually help ya in there.
<_dennister> that's the channel i was in, but got no help
<dev_> i just use kubuntu
<jon__> i just use ubuntu
<intelikey> _dennister yeah, i'm just commenting that it's odd that they wouldn't help.
<jon__> i like gnome
<_dennister> in #samba someone started to help, but then was called away on concall
<dev_> i what to know....application use like ubuntu?
 * intelikey doesn't do windows.
<sub[t]rnl> _dennister➜ open windows explorer, go to Tools -> Map Network Drive.  Assign it a letter and enter the server's ip/sharefolder
<_dennister> ok, well perhaps i'll try again...i got interupted earlier with irc client timing out...
<jon__> kubuntu is kde
<sub[t]rnl> assuming your /etc/samba/smb.conf is setup properly, all will be good
<jon__> ubuntu is gnome
<intelikey> dev_ you
<RurouniJones> Schuenemann: google for an SVN quickstart guide. You want checkout or export
<intelikey> dev_ you'll have to be more specific
<_dennister> sub[t]rnl: i did try that, but it can't access the server...tried with the ip address, netbios name, ...
<Schuenemann> RurouniJones, but not the command line. If I wanted command line, I wouldn't be using kdesvn
<RurouniJones> ...kdesvn has a checkout and export button.
<dev_> thanks
<intelikey> dev_ like this.     "nautilus is to gnome, what ___ is to kde"     answer konqueror
<sub[t]rnl> _dennister➜ then your server's samba configuration is stopping it.
<dev_> who use ubuntu for eeepc?
<intelikey> !eeepc | dev_ there's a link that might help
<ubottu> dev_ there's a link that might help: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<_dennister> sub[t]rnl: but it's not stopping the w2k laptop
<sub[t]rnl> _dennister➜ ew, umn.  check the first laptops firewall? or maybe the servers /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<ozone> I'm having a wireless connection issue, would anyone like to help me?
<_dennister> xphome laptop's firewall is off...doublechecked that and triple-checked it...hold on a sec while i turn the w2k laptop on
<RurouniJones> !justask | ozone
<ubottu> ozone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RurouniJones> !dpkg | diegol
<ubottu> diegol: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<RurouniJones> !fixdpkg | diegol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixdpkg
<dev_> i just installed it can't shutdown light
<RurouniJones> hmmm....what is the command
<RurouniJones> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> what language in "LA" ?   zh ?
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<ozone> Sorry, I have an inspiron E1405 laptop, with a 3945ABG wireless card.  I can easily connect to my neighbors unencrypted network, but when I try to connect to my own network which is under a WEP key, KNetworkManager fails at 28%.
<intelikey> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diegol> thank you very much!
<tuxwulf> ozone > Try another WEP setting
<ozone> I should switch over to WPA some day...
<tuxwulf> ozone > There are WEP ascii keys and 40 bit and whats the other one keys. If you do not get past this you get stuck at 28%
<sub[t]rnl> i keep switching over to WEP :/
<ozone> tuxwulf, what do you mean by "and whats the other one keys"?
<sub[t]rnl> of course its using airomon and aircrack and it's not my AP, but still.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl why ?
<tuxwulf> ozone > knetworkmanager prompts you to enter the WEP key, right? just above that you can choose which sort of WEP key you want it to be.
<ozone> yes, a typical setup would use an open key correct?
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ hehe
<tuxwulf> ozone > There are three kind of keys and I forget the third kind of key
<tuxwulf> ozone > WEP is notoriously insecure, but the open system key is considered ... eh... 'best'
<sub[t]rnl> how many ivs does it take to get to the center of a WEP'sy pop?
<sub[t]rnl> 1..2..hax
<_dennister> well, that's just great :( the w2k laptop is giving me the blue screen of death instead of booting up...long message about bios & acpi
<_dennister> ok, booting up ok now
<intelikey> isn't there a rom flash for dvd burners to "liberate them?
<RurouniJones> Some
<tuxwulf> intelikey: from what?
<sub[t]rnl> firmware
<tuxwulf> ozone > How're you doing with that?
<intelikey> tuxwulf from "DRM" of course.
<mr---t-> dictatators
<tuxwulf> intelikey: a moment...
<RurouniJones> congratulations, that is hte most nemublous use of 'DRM'I hve heard yet
<intelikey> the evil "digital restrictions management"
<RurouniJones> nebulous even
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<RurouniJones> You talking about Region restrictions?
<sub[t]rnl> i've flashed a router, never heard of a cdrom though
<intelikey> dvd
<RurouniJones> You cna flash DVD drives so that they are region 0 instead of one of the restricted regions
<RurouniJones> of course some DVDs detect region 0 and refuse to play. They use RCE (Region Coding Enhanced) if I remember correctly
<sub[t]rnl> guess some might allow raw access
<sub[t]rnl> like to get past DVD regional protection stuff?
<RurouniJones> yer.
<tuxwulf> inteli > I got a weblink somewhere with firmwares...
<tuxwulf> intelikey: But ... you may have to flash them using Windows...
<sub[t]rnl> RurouniJones➜ right on
<intelikey> i'm googling but google hates me.
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, install libdvdcss2 and kubuntu-restricted extras , but make sure yoiu have the medibuntu source repos in your sources.list
<RurouniJones> BluesKaj: I am not doing anything
<RurouniJones> someone else was asking about it
<intelikey> BluesKaj tiz me.
<intelikey> BluesKaj i'm looking for info that might make a drive "raw" accessable
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: you're not going gui-friendly on us, are you?
<tuxwulf> inteli > But you also need to flash the firmware, that's correct. Or after 5 changes it locks to a region
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido no   what gave you that inclination ?
<BluesKaj> ok , my apologies
<Daisuke_Ido> the other day there was a kde question, i thought, and now the dvd playback (which doesn't necessarily imply gui, i know)
<tuxwulf> intelikey: > forum.rpc1.org    they do nto have every model DVD player's firmware  but quite a lot.
<Daisuke_Ido> but you're not, which has restored my faith in humanity :)
<intelikey> tuxwulf thank you.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<tuxwulf> intelikey: good luck
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido  :))))
<intelikey> i have that  and making ping work without suid   to play with.
 * intelikey considers removing the frits chip from the main board as well.
 * mr---t- tinks then it would be on the fritz
<tuxwulf> What's a fritz chip?
<tuxwulf> New kind of condiment?
<albuntu> lol
<intelikey> tuxwulf hehhe
<intelikey> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<intelikey> figures
<intelikey> my LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P is on that site   this should be easy.     "or break the thing outright..."
<intelikey> there are two,  oh no i hate choices,,,  err no i don't.  i hate not being given a choice!   so i'm good. ;/
<tuxwulf> intelikey: Sometimes they also have the original RPC 2 firmware, which can only restore factory firmware... So only if it is RPC 1 firmware can it help you
<happy_face> hello?
<tuxwulf> happy_face: yes?
<tuxwulf> Now I still do not know what a fritz chip is....
<ikon> where do i put root priv boot scripts at?
<ikon> rc/local?
<sub[t]rnl> ikon➜ /etc/init.d/
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> KDE4b2 is way cool, and stable
<ikon> werd, thx
<sub[t]rnl> 	sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults	 to create the proper symlinks to run it at boot.
<Drk_Guy> →↓←
<Agent_bob> i just found a bug in mc
<Agent_bob> or in something.
<Agent_bob> i tried to copy a file to C:\*.*   and insted it put it in the pwd with a prefix on the name.
<Agent_bob> is repetable
<Drk_Guy> MC?
<Agent_bob> no not MC   mc
<Pigeon`> how can i make pidgin-libnotify work?<
<Agent_bob> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Agent_bob> something strike you funny ?
 * BluesKaj wanders back from fireworks watch
<Agent_bob> festive pirotechnecs ?
<hydrogen> for some reason, even though scaling_max_speed=2000000, I can't get above 1000000
<hydrogen> even if I set the govenor to userspace and manually echo 2000000 to scaling_set_speed
<Agent_bob> trying to copy files to dir C:\*.* in mc produces files in the pwd with "C:*." prepended to the names    i would call that a bug,  would anyone else call it a bug <poll?>
<sub[t]rnl> +1 bug
<BluesKaj> yeah Agent_bob , Canada Day celebrations (141st Birthday)
<realname-> what is command for disabling taskbar notification?i'm setting up autostart thing
<Agent_bob> hmmm i now have a dir named ? according to ls  but rm \?  yelds a file not found error.  ;/
<Agent_bob> ah i see what it is.    rm: cannot remove `\n': Is a directory
<Agent_bob> wonder why ls shows it as "?"
<Agent_bob> ls -l >>> "drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 4096 Jul 1 21:58 ?"   odd huh
<Agent_bob> realname- i can't answer you as you wish.  but you can right click the systray and temporarly  remove it   ?
<eric__> hello
<eddieftw> hi eric__
<eric__> never used irc before, but could I maybe ask a question or two?
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eric__> k thanks, like I said, never used irc before.  sorry if that was boneheaded
<eddieftw> lol, everyone does it
<Agent_bob> things that only happen one time never make an infonode in the channel bot   ;/
<eric__> I am in Thailand, where there is no local repo.  The best for me is in Singapore.  But even then, I get really inconsistant download speeds, and timeouts allllll the time.  How do I change the timeout time for adept, so that I get a fast update/download?
<Agent_bob> i wonder how many things ls will only show as  "?"  ???  there is \n  \t  ?  and what else ? \r maybe???
<Agent_bob> eric__ try the au mirror
<eric__> I will, but I really think it has to do with international bandwidth being throttled, so it wont matter.  Has been the same with all distros, and all web browsing, downloading etc.
<eric__> if I could just change the timeout on adept, it would be the best solution IMO
<Agent_bob> eric__ yeah if that's the case, nothing we can do about it
<Agent_bob> eric__ let me look into the timeout question and get back to you.
<BluesKaj> eric__, maybe apt would be better
<Agent_bob> still times out tho
<eric__> thanks bob.  blues - its the same in apt, synaptic, and yum.  Not an adept issue.
<Agent_bob> ah wait. eric__ with apt you can use the -d switch and an until loop   that should solve it.
<eric__> ?
<Agent_bob> example.     until apt-get install -d packagename ;do sleep 10 ;done
<eric__> oohh.  Awesome.
<eric__> I will try that
<eric__> i have a fresh install, so what about apt-get dist-upgrade -d do sleep 10; done  ?
<Agent_bob> could script that easily.     echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nuntil apt-get install -d "$@" ;do sleep 10 ;done ' > scriptname.sh ;chmod 755 scriptname.sh
<eric__> how would you edit that to just update all updatable packages?
<Agent_bob> eric__ yes. you can even do the upgrade with the -d    be advised that after the loop finishes you still need to apply the packages to the system   i.e. without the -d
<Agent_bob> eric__ let me pastebin it for you.   give me a sec.
 * BluesKaj begins to nod off....night all
<eric__> so after the upgrade i would ctrl-c, and upgrade without the -d?
<Agent_bob> eric__   use this.   just call it something that you can remember like "apt-get.sh" for instance.   and use it like you would apt-get          apt-get.sh install bash     or   apt-get.sh dist-upgrade       and so forth.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59791101
<Pigeon`> i want to put the files in a folder in order by type not by alphabetical (with konqueror)
<Agent_bob> Pigeon` view sort type
<eric__> Agent_bob, thanks so much.  That was so quick.
<Pigeon`> maybe just me but i don't find it... lol
<Agent_bob> eric__ welcome
<Agent_bob> Pigeon` kde3 or kde4 ?
<Pigeon`> hardy heron kubuntu..
<Agent_bob> and you haven't installed kde4 on it?   correct ?
<Pigeon`> don't think so
<Pigeon`> i just installed kubuntu
<Agent_bob> give me a sec.   starting a gui now.
<Pigeon`> oh ok
<Agent_bob> Pigeon` it's in kde3.5.2 at least     konq menu    view > sort > by type
<Pigeon`> yeah i don't have a sort in view, oh well
<Agent_bob> open a konsole   and type in     kwin --version
<Pigeon`> Qt: 3.3.8b  KDE: 3.5.9  KWin: 3.0
<Agent_bob> err umm   kwin4 --version   too
<Pigeon`> The program 'kwin4' is currently not installed.
<Agent_bob> ok.    i'm at a loss then.
<Agent_bob> sorry i couldn't help you there
<Pigeon`> well its fine :) thx
<samuel> HI!!!!
<Agent_bob> say sam
<Agent_bob> Pigeon` what about kcontrol   looked in there ?
<samuel> who is usuario?
<samuel> Hi usuario
<samuel> yo tambien hablo español de donde sos?
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<samuel> ohhhh.... :(
<Agent_bob> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<samuel> OK
<Agent_bob> guess that's what happens when an english man makes a distro           english man ?     south africa ???
<Agent_bob> why is it i can't remember ubuntu's benifactor ?
<eric__> Agent_bob: just checking back in to let you that your script works fine.  Exactly what I needed.  If I ever (God forbid:)) change distros, will this work on rpm based stuff too?
<Agent_bob> eric__ no. and yes.  it will work but will have to be modified.  i.e.  apt-get to urpmi and not sure about the switchs there.   been too long and i forgot.
<Agent_bob> eric__ it should work on any debian based distro though.
<eric__> oh, yeah. duh.  I was thinking of like PCLOS, that uses apt also.  But of course, would have to switch apt for yum or whatever
<eric__> oh well, no need anyway.  Thanks again, and God bless
<Agent_bob> right     welcome.    Shalom Aleichem
<Agent_bob> if i had a partition i would install mdk10 again just to refresh my memory on rpm/urpmi  ...
<tuxwulf> OKay kubuntu guys this irrtates the P*SS out of me!!: "You are about to send the following files form your computer to the internet. Do you really want to continue?"... !! Just DO it already!
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf heh. sounds like a kde/konqueror thang :)
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf is there no "do not ask in the feuture" check box ?
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: Not that I saw.... Oh man oh man do I hate those idiot-questions...
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf heh not idiot,  newB question.
<Agent_bob> they are there for the intended autiance.  the fresh windows convert.     do try to remember that that's who "human beings" are.
<Agent_bob> and ubuntu is "linux for 'human beings'"
<Agent_bob> the rest of us are either penguins geeks or h4X0rz
<dthacker> or trolls
<Agent_bob> there is the occasional troll yes.
<rhys> so.... why is kopete always on top?
<Agent_bob> rhys  setup that way ?
<rhys> right. and I can't find the option to turn it off
<Agent_bob> rhys  the button in the upper left corner of it's window.     special window settings
<Agent_bob> same place you set it to be always full screen and such.
<rhys> Agent_bob: actually... no, its not. If you mean its marked as always on top via the window manager, no.
<rhys> this is a setting within kopete
<Agent_bob> rhys umm they changed it.
<rhys> they changed...what?
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: Pardon my outburst... But I always strive to click LESS, not MORE...
<Agent_bob> kopete
<rhys> so...do you know how to turn off always on top?
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf either that's a good play on the two apps "less" and "more"   or you totally lost me.
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: And all these confirmations, for fools or newbes, just slow down and hold up production. I wish there was just ONE button that I could switch all those unecessary confirmations OFF forever.
<Agent_bob> oh that'
<psilocyde> i'm having problems with 3d graphics on my toshiba satellite a105-s4004. it uses the intel GMA  950 onboard chip. Opengl apps are all glitchy and and and eventualy crash.
<tuxwulf> Agent_bob: I have been called 'elitist'. Well, linux is ALSO about freedom, if I understood correctly. Well then, I have the freedom to be an 'elitist'.
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf hmm that's a thought.    maybe mention it to a kde devel   caugh*jucato*caugh
<rhys> tuxwulf: use arch. use slackware. then call yourself an elitist
<Agent_bob> rhys use debian or gentoo and everyone else will
<tuxwulf> Those confirmations is why I so grossly dislike Windows... can never just move any amount of data without a billion or so confirmations, "Do you really want to delete...?"...
<rhys> heh. use gentoo and we will call you stupid
<tuxwulf> rhys: *I* do not call myself an elitist, but people have called me that.
<rhys> oh. I do. and I'm about 3 minutes from nuking kubuntu and going back to arch
<Agent_bob> rhys sudo apt-get install gentoo      then you can use it too  :)
<rhys> i can't turn off "always on top" in kopete... no wonder i hate guis
<Agent_bob> rhys but no i don't know where the setting for that went   sorry
<tuxwulf> ... well now, why can't *I* have the best of both? Kubuntu WITHOUT those unnecessary questions...
<psilocyde> am i asking my question wrong?
<rhys> tux. arch. build it yourself.
<rhys> :)
<tuxwulf> .. yeah ... right... seems to be the only way...
<rhys> exactly. all OS's suck. the ones you build suck a little less
<rhys> you will still hate it
<Agent_bob> psilocyde prolly not.
<Agent_bob> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rhys> but a be able to live with it
<Agent_bob> psilocyde i don't know about i950  they aren't mentioned here much.
<psilocyde> seems to be a fairl common video chip in laptops
<Agent_bob> rhys i say the same thing in these word "default is only the starting point on the long road to right (or tolerable in some cases)"
<rhys> l1fe1$futur3
<rhys> aw bloody fucking hell
<tuxwulf> One of the reasons I started with kubuntu was because of language support... \
<psilocyde> i have had problems from the start with the wrong display resolution
<Agent_bob> psilocyde my tosheba is all ati and don't ask my openion on ati atm.
<tuxwulf> Which now in 8.04 also has disappeared... so yes, it seems the right time to look for something more useful
<rhys> wellp. off i go to change like 5 passwords
<psilocyde> i see
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf what language ?
<psilocyde> im about to chuck ubuntu for another distro if i cant get this resolved soon
<tuxwulf> Kubuntu just WORKS eh ... not with all those confirmations it sure doesn't...
<tuxwulf> Agent > I need east Asian languages. Used to be in regional settings, gone now.
<psilocyde> ive had tones of problems ever since breezy
<tmbg_> psilocyde, another distro probably isn't going to help, honestly
<tuxwulf> ... Had too much coffee I guess. Sorry guys.
<tmbg_> but have at it
<psilocyde> why do you say that tmbg?
<Agent_bob> dthacker like that ^   ?
<dthacker> hehe
<Agent_bob> :)
<tmbg_> because it's an old integrated mobile graphics chip. it's not likely to be supported well in X
<Agent_bob> at least we can vent in here and not be banned for three years like i was in #ubuntu
<tmbg_> not really ubuntu's fault.
<psilocyde> well it worked in past ubuntu versions
<tmbg_> submit a bug, or run those.
<Agent_bob> psilocyde check your xorg.conf   and compair to older versions      if you can
<psilocyde> thanks bob
<tmbg_> and while you're at it, include your xorg.conf in your bug report
<psilocyde> ill do that
<tmbg_> awesome
<Agent_bob> psilocyde it also should be possable to use an oldef version of xorg if that alone fixes your problem
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Agent_bob> ^ "The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability." ^
<psilocyde> ya i get it
<mr---t-> psilocyde maybe look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204762 in linux "[Hardy] No DRI with Intel GMA 950 (aka 945GM)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Agent_bob> Fix committed ?    does that mean there is already a patch ?
<mr---t-> theres a patch in the post^
<tuxwulf> Yeah I feel vented.
<tuxwulf> Thanks.
<Agent_bob> btw,  intel gma 950 is not "old"
<Agent_bob> my riva128 is old   but  gma950 is not old
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf :)
<Agent_bob> tuxwulf :)
<Agent_bob> oh my     agenciachoele: #kubuntu (K-lined
<tmbg_> meh, it's old.
<tmbg_> older than geforce 8800 is old. :P
<Agent_bob> i didn't say geforce 8*** was old either ;/
<ghotiboy1> does the synaptic "Force version" generally work?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Agent_bob> ghotiboy1 why are you needing/wanting to use that ?
<ghotiboy1> good...i upgraded mythfrontend and that was not such a great idea since i didn't upgrade the backend
<ghotiboy1> and don't want to
<Agent_bob> oh   yeah.
<Agent_bob> enough said.
<Agent_bob> if linux had know what he was about to start, he would have deleted his first code rather than posting it on the web
<Agent_bob> linus
<Agent_bob> type.
<Agent_bob> typo
<Agent_bob> typo
<Agent_bob> typography mismatch.
<Agent_bob> !enter | Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> !ot | Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> |botabuse | Agent_bob
<vicki> aroo
<psilocyde> how do i apply this -->  https://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive
<ghotiboy1> ok, so apparently i can't install the old version of mythtv...where could i find the packages?  sorry about the newb question...
<ghotiboy1> using hardy
<ghotiboy1> want mythtv .20
<Agent_bob> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Agent_bob> see the link       ^
<eric__> Agent_bob, is there a way to update with delta packages?
<eric__> :)
<ghotiboy1> so, Agent_bob...if I can't find mythtv .20 at that link, am i screwed?
<ghotiboy1> or can i use a gutsy package?
<Agent_bob> ghotiboy1 you can try a gutsy package     worst case senario you end up having to purge mythtv and clean installing it from standard repos.
<ghotiboy1> ok
<Agent_bob> eric__ delta pcakages ?
<ghotiboy1> easy way to add gutsy repos to hardy without screwage?
<Agent_bob> no.
<eric__> no dice?  you know, like updates that only include the changes in the existing package, not the whole thing
<Agent_bob> easy way is grab the gutsy package from the site and   dpkg -i it.
<Agent_bob> eric__ oh,  not that i know of,  but i'm  not an expert there.
<Hawkeye-X> meh.
<ghotiboy1> Agent_bob...thanks...
<Agent_bob> http://packages.ubuntu.com ghotiboy1  has several releases
<Agent_bob> welcome
<eric__> no biggie.  used to help back when I used Fedora
<Agent_bob> eric__ you could ask in #ubuntu seeing that packages are common to all *ubuntu releases
<eduardo> helo
<Agent_bob> eduardo
<eric__> yeah.  thanks Agent_bob.  The script works, I'm just not patient enough, even with that :).
<Agent_bob> eric__ heh. yeah    i'm on dialup so to update i start the process and go to bed.
<Agent_bob> and three days later i'm all up to date    :)))
<Agent_bob> eric__ if you have the resorces, you might want to consider building a local mirror for your neigbours.   just a thought, seeing the need for one there.
<Agent_bob> perhaps consulting with a local "edu"
<Agent_bob> some schools keep local mirrors for their students
<Agent_bob> that is both for and by in some cases
<_dennister> ok, back again, still trying to get the xphome laptop onto the samba server's network...and getting extremely frustrated to boot
<eric__> All I need is an extra box and a good connection, right? Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> zifome ?     oh X P home   lol
<eric__> small town, so the schools wouldn't do jack
<Agent_bob> eric__ that's about it.
<eric__> no universities nearby
<eric__> hmmmmmmm.
<eric__> I actually like that idea
<reese> i'm using kde4 and kdesu or kdesudo commands result in "command not found"
<reese> ideas?
<Agent_bob> reese open a konsole and put in:  kdes<tab_key>
<Agent_bob> see what tab completion comes up with
<reese> kdesktop, kdesu kdesud kdesudo, etc
<Agent_bob> reese ok   then in that konsole, enter the command you were trying to run.   i.e. something like: kdesu konqueror
<reese> it recognizes kdesu and kdesudo because it will popup with a window to enter a password
<reese> after the password is entered, another popup says "command not found!" and in the terminal it says "sudo: konqueror: command not found"
<Agent_bob> reese the "command not found" is what i'm looking for.   show me the error message that the konsole has
<reese> sudo: konqueror: command not found
<Agent_bob> sudo ?    you didn't type "sudo konqueror" did you ?
<Agent_bob> don't do that.
<reese> it was kdesu
<Agent_bob> ok
<reese> when i do it with kdesudo, there is no feedback in the konsole
<reese> but still the popup error
<Agent_bob> ok do this in that konsole;  kdesu set | grep PATH
<reese> same command not found error
<Agent_bob> reese ok.  hmmm   sudo echo boo
<reese> boo
<Agent_bob> does it say "boo" back at you or not ?
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> sudo kdesu /usr/bin/konsole
<reese> No protocol specified /kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<eric__> Agent_bob a quick check (my old friend google coupled with new friend irc) yields the "debdelta" package.  Might speed things up a bit for you too?
<Agent_bob> reese ok that's normal.
<Agent_bob> eric__ indeed.
<Agent_bob> reese now try without the preceeding sudo
<reese> oops, that was when i was still in 'sudo su'
<reese> when i did it from my account it opened a new root terminal
<Agent_bob> reese ok.  and without the sudo ?
<reese> no
<reese> sudo kdesu /usr/bin/konsole
<Agent_bob> yes now without the sudo
<reese> same
<Agent_bob> same as in opens a root konsole ?
<reese> yes
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> so   kdesu/kdesudo is somehow breaking root's PATH variable.
<reese> possibly
<Agent_bob> reese i'm not sure why tho.    ask in #kubuntu-kde4   and see if it's a known issue
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<reese> how do i change channels?
<Agent_bob> /join #new-chan
<reese> ok, i'll try that
<Agent_bob> reese you can also test adding a root path to /etc/profile   and see if that fixes it.    sudo nano /etc/profile      add this line without the single quotes '[ 0 = $UID ] && PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin"
<Agent_bob> '
<reese> it already has those paths
<Agent_bob> but for whom
<reese> me and root
<Agent_bob> ok.
<reese> i found a launchpad bug report for it, but it seems unresolved
<Agent_bob> could check root's home runtime files too.   they sometimes set them up with special tweeks
<reese> which are those?
<Agent_bob> reese  /root/.bash_bashrc  and /root/.profile
<Agent_bob> assuming /root/  which is default.
<Agent_bob> you'll have to sudo nano them
<reese> so just scan through and look for something relevant?
<Agent_bob> PATH settings yes
<Agent_bob> could just   sudo grep -HiRe PATH /root
<Agent_bob> see what it digs up
<reese> there is no mention of path
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> was really just looking for a glitch like an accidental    PATH=''    or something.
<Agent_bob> so whats the url for that bug report ?
<tom_> hi
<reese> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo-kde4/+bug/191264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191264 in kdesudo-kde4 "KDE4: sudo removes /usr/lib/kde4/bin from PATH: e.g. "sudo kate" fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tom_> i have a pppoe connection, will it automatically reconnect if it disconnects?
<tom_> what can i do about it if not?
<Agent_bob> reese ah ha.  path /usr/lib/kde4/bin     at it to your /etc/profile and test
<reese> how do you add it again?
<Agent_bob> reese you can also test adding a root path to /etc/profile   and see if that fixes it.    sudo nano /etc/profile      add this line without the single quotes '[ 0 = $UID ] && PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/lib/kde4/bin"'
<Agent_bob> i would just add the usr/lib/kde4/bin to both paths
<realname-> how can i put shortcut of my konqueror profile on the desktop?
<reese> do i have to restart anything?
<Agent_bob> reese just logout
<Agent_bob> and back in
<Agent_bob> realname- drag-n-drop ?
<realname-> how is that/
<Agent_bob> tom_ sorry not ignoring you.  just don't know.
<arrrghhh> so on my friend's desktop i've tried to install ubuntu/kubuntu with wubi, livecd, and i have a flash drive that boots kubuntu and they all get stuck at the same place and eventually kick out to a initframs prompt.  it just stops accessing whatever drive it was booting from and dies...
<tom_> i remember i once edited a .conf file...
<tom_> i just don't seem to find it now
<arrrghhh> i don't get why the flash drive wouldn't boot.... maybe i should try knoppix?  i don't know.
<Agent_bob> realname- from the kmenu ?
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh um bios setting ?
<realname-> i mean ive created a profile in konqueror and customized it..so everytime if i wanna be there i had to fire up konqueror>setting>load view profile>myprofile.
<realname-> i wanna put myprofile on desktop as shortcut
<arrrghhh> Agent_bob, what kind of bios setting?  it always makes it to the boot menu, and the kubuntu loading bar comes up but it loads maybe 15% of the bar and just dies.
<Agent_bob> realname- does it not show in konq progiles in the kmenu ?
<realname-> nope..
<realname-> konq profiles?
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh oh  not bios then.
<realname-> let me check
<tmbg_> arrrghhh, try the memory or media tests?
<arrrghhh> the bar bounces back and forth for a while, then starts loading and just stops.
<arrrghhh> tmbg_, both are fine.  and i've used 5 different discs, and the flash drive.  all of which work perfect on my laptop
<arrrghhh> i've only tried ubuntu or kubuntu tho, and i was hoping wubi or at least the livecd would work so i could show it to him
<tmbg_> try the text mode and see if you get a more descriptive error
<Agent_bob> if the live CD wont work, there is probably some unsupported hardware there.   or at least hardware that will require special attention
<arrrghhh> tmbg_, the alternate cd?  i'm just worried about borking his system completely.  his windows install is so screwed up but full of all his stuff and games etc...
<sigma_12> what is the phpmyadmin substitute for postgresql?
<arrrghhh> i wonder if it's something on the mobo cuz it's an nvidia video card... i dunno about the hardware much, it's an hp desktop
<tmbg_> there should be a text mode on the standard disc. maybe you don't make it far enough to choose that though
<tom_> Agent_bob: nano /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider  and make sure "persist" is uncommented (or add it if it's not there)
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh make backups first.    there is no substitute for backups
 * tom_ off to work
<tmbg_> I just installed w/ an nvidia card, was no big deal.
<arrrghhh> Agent_bob, yea, no body takes backups.  i tell him to, and he has no idea what he needs backed up.
<reese> is the red text just to me?
<arrrghhh> reese, yes
<reese> how do you do it?
<arrrghhh> when your name is used
<Agent_bob> reese probably your irc client keying on your name.
<arrrghhh> just type part of someones names and tab thru them like in the terminal
<Agent_bob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reese> Agent_bob: now instead of "command not found" it has "no protocol specified \ kdesu cannot connect to X server :0"
<Agent_bob> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reese> like that?
<arrrghhh> so is there some way i can figure out what it's dying on with the flash drive boot ?  i don't want to burn an alternate cd...
<Agent_bob> reese you are in a root konsole ?
<reese> Agent_bob: yes, ok, retried it, same error as before
<Agent_bob> ok.   give me a sec
<word> what is xine-lib called in kubuntu?
<sigma_12> word: for playing divx etc?
<word> sigma_12: :-/ i'm trying to upgrade to 1.1.12 because it fixes an issue where an audio doesn't play in a .mkv file with ogg vorbis audio...and i'm trying to figure out what package i need to replace :-/
<n3kl> Can someone please tell me why wpa_supplicant will connect to the proper network, but will not fork dhclient?
<Agent_bob> reese   ummm /etc/login.defs:ENV_PATH     and /etc/environment:PATH    are the only other things that i can think of to try.
<Agent_bob> reese you can    sudo nano  reese   ummm /etc/login.defs:ENV_PATH     and
<reese> so add the same command to those files?
<Agent_bob> crap
<sigma_12> word: open up adept and search for xine
<Agent_bob> you can     sudo nano /etc/environment ;sudo nano /etc/login.defs      and set them.
<Agent_bob> sorry for the bad paste there   ^
<word> sigma_12: and..? there's a bunch of libxine1-*insert app here* but there doesn't seem to be a specific package that is xine-lib...
<Agent_bob> reese edit them   and find the var.  ENV_PATH in /etc/login.defs   and add  :/usr/lib/kde4/bin   to the end of it.   and in the environment file   add the same to the   PATH  var
<sigma_12> hmmm is there not one just called libxine1?
<Agent_bob>  /etc/login.defs  ENV_PATH    'and'    /etc/environment  PATH
<reese> in the login defs, add it do the 'env_supath' line or 'env_path'?
<Agent_bob> !find libxine1
<ubottu> Found: libxine1, libxine1-bin, libxine1-console, libxine1-dbg, libxine1-doc (and 7 others)
<Agent_bob> reese both
<Agent_bob> reese youre looking for a cure.   try them all keep what works.   adding path should not hurt
<Agent_bob> sigma_12 see the bot   ^
<reese> k. do you want to know the results when i log back in?
<Agent_bob> reese if it fixes it  :)
<Agent_bob> if not i'll hide.
<Agent_bob> :)
<reese> lol, k
<purpleposeidon> darn, intelikey isn't on. :/
<Agent_bob> reese just don't forget the colen between paths
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon what can i do you for ?
<purpleposeidon> No idea.
<purpleposeidon> I'm on a live CD, the IDE controllers are dying. I think.
<purpleposeidon> At least, I *think* it's the motherboard's fault.
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon oh that.   yeah and you wanted to throw rocks at intelikey ?
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Well, I was talking to him earlier.
 * Agent_bob takes the opertunity to observe human behaviour.
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon and ?
<purpleposeidon> And, well, I want to know if I'm right. :P
<purpleposeidon> And I'd like to know if there's a way to fix it besides replacing the motherboard.
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon so it's not a public stoning or anything then...
<Agent_bob> <<< intelikey
<Agent_bob> :)
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: You kid! XD
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon no.
<purpleposeidon> Ah yes, I recognize you by the fact that you seem to be logged in as root and you are too lame to read BitchX.doc. :P
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon and if the ide bus is making a new bus stop  then a mobo replacement is the only fix short of replacing on bord componants.
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon yeah that's me.
<purpleposeidon> Yeah. I don't really want to solder... :P
<Agent_bob> agreed.
<purpleposeidon> Right, so hopefully a replacement for this old motherboard should be cheap. What command should I use to figure out what kind of mobo it is?
<Agent_bob> specially with only a minimal chance of actually fising it.
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: And I have a VERY AMUSING log file for you to look at ;)
<Agent_bob> fising ?
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon ok.   let me see if reese is fised or not
 * Agent_bob now spells fix with an s.
<reese> no fix, but i have a more different question, unrelated
<Agent_bob> reese shoot
<Agent_bob> as to the bug.  i'm out of wild cards.
<reese> i have a script that i want to run which requires root permissions for one of the commands, but i want to execute it as a normal user
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon you going to pastebin the log ?
<n3kl> It seems that there is a bug with wpa an the atheros wireless drivers.
<reese> how would i do that?
<Agent_bob> reese you can use sudo within the script
<reese> but when i do, it makes me enter the password in the konsole
<Agent_bob> reese you are not asking me how to make the script suid are you ?   cause that's a bad idea.     you can edit the sudoers file to allow nopasswd on that one command
<Uplink> any cd burner for kubuntu?
<purpleposeidon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24403/
<Agent_bob> Uplink k3b
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon looking
<reese> i'll try that
<purpleposeidon> Unfortunatly, I couldn't get to dmesg, but I was able to get to syslog...
<Uplink> Agent_bob, is k3b installed on kubuntu by default?
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: It's mostly for your amusement. :P
<reese> i don't know how though
<Agent_bob> reese note that if you hose the sudoers file you will have to use special means to access it to fix it.   so get a root shell to work on it from and don't close it until you are sure it works correctly.
<purpleposeidon> reese: that goes for editing group files too. :P
<Agent_bob> reese the how is simple.     ALL  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:command exactly as it is in the script
<Agent_bob> reese   that line   adjusted accordingly to your script will do it.   then you can  have the script sudo the command without asking for permission.
<reese> the command in the sudoers file, is it including the arguments?
<Agent_bob> if your script needs to call   "sudo mount /dev/blah /boo"   you setup sudoers with   " ALL  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:mount /dev/blah /boo "
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Do you not think the fact that it ends with a trail of 0's amusing?
<Agent_bob> that's    ctrl+at
<reese> and what is the bad idea you were talking about, and why is it bad
<Agent_bob> purpleposeidon if the disks are good in other boxen  pull them off that mobo before you kill them.
<purpleposeidon> Agent_bob: Sounds good.
<Agent_bob> reese if you messup the sudoers  you can do one of two things.    give the world root access to your box   or  lock your self out of your own box   the later is far less of a problem than the first,    if the second happens we have master keys.. :)  if the first happens  how will you know until it's too late ?     there are ways to test though.
<Agent_bob> reese but what i was saying is a bad idea, is making suid scripts.    scripts that any user runs and it does things as root...  that's not a good way to go imo.
<Agent_bob> the properly setup sudoers is the way to go.
<reese> for the command i am entering in that file, is it supposed to have the arguments, and variables?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> unless you want people to be able to use the command anyway they want.
<reese> then what?
<Agent_bob> then ?   then they may own your box.
<reese> well, what would you do in that case, i mean?
<Agent_bob> setup sudoers as per my example.   i don't normally advise things i would not do
<reese> k
<Agent_bob> out of curiosity what command are you working with ?
<Agent_bob> the sudo command in the script i mean ?
<reese> kill -9
<Agent_bob> k
<reese> jk
<Agent_bob> well kill is ok   if you set the args correctly   but you don't want people to be able to    sudo kill -9 -1
<Agent_bob> notice wildcards are acceptable in sudoers too.
 * Agent_bob waits for reese to reboot from testing kill -9 -1 as root...
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> some things you just have to learn the hard way, dog gone it.
<reese> isn't 1 init?
<Agent_bob> not 1   -1
<Agent_bob> you can't kill init
<Agent_bob> and yes 1 is init
<Agent_bob> you can kill -1   and it translates to all that can be killed by that user.   i.e. everything that will die for root
<Agent_bob> leaves init and the kernel threads   nothing more.
<Agent_bob> of course init then spawns getty for a login prompt    but heh it's console time :)))
<Agent_bob> or should i say   "welcome to my world"
<reese> and how do you make a file executable with chmod?
<Agent_bob> that script ?
<reese> what do all the numbers mean?
<reese> yeah
<Agent_bob> first make root own it.   chown root:root script.name
<dwidmann> reese: man chmod should be able to best answer that question.
<Agent_bob> then change the perms.    chmod 755 script.name
<Agent_bob> then move it to some place like /usr/local/bin   so everyone can use it.
<Agent_bob> sudo mv script.name /usr/local/bin
<Agent_bob> now the numbers are octal translation of the three bit binary codes for each perm.    111 = 7    the ones are each of   rwx   so 7 is   rwx   5 is  r-x   and 5 is  r-x   the three sets of perms apply to   owner (now root)   group   and  other   or world as some say.
<Agent_bob> thus  755 will make permission of  rwxr-xr-x
<Agent_bob> the next digit in that octal is for sticky guid and suid   normally you don't mess with them.  so basicly  0755
<reese> sticky guid and suid?
<Agent_bob> yeah well, i reversed ordered those. sorry.   suid sgid sticky    1755   will render rwxr-xr-t
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just got back i had to reinstall windows and then reinstall ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway i know the thing can be done as someone else had helped me the first time around
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am on a very very very old version of kubuntu that hs no repositories
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i need to open this file with a lot of ## and eras4e everythign and paste something new
<CostaRicanQuaker> in order for me to have access to the new packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> to load kde and xfce
<dwidmann> That sounds lame .... repositories are quite possibly ubuntu's greatest strength
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i don-t know how to do that
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am on 5.10 ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> breezy i think it-s called or whatever
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i need to upgrade all that
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i remember i had to go to something called gedit or something like that
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then he pasted a line htat i had to paste in the file and save
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then i was able to get xubuntu and kubuntu
<dwidmann> One sec, I'll copy+ paste you a usable /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3105ef44 -- then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agent_bob> <Jucato> intelikey: seems like substitute "old-releases.ubuntu.com" for "archive.ubuntu.com"
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker    ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> dwidmann
<CostaRicanQuaker> where do i paste that_
<Agent_bob> <intelikey> you see lines like   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> <intelikey> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> when you say replace you mean i have to
<Agent_bob> blank the file and put that line.  that's what you did yestergo
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah, just use that file your /etc/apt/source.list file and you should be good to go
<CostaRicanQuaker> where is that thing.../etc/apt/source.list
<dwidmann> **sources
<Agent_bob> dwidmann  you see the line he needs   ^   right.
<liamadmin> hello
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file ... open it with a text editor of your choice .... probably kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list or gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agent_bob> liamadmin
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i open it from here_
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: hit alt+f2
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker yes.    /exec gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> or ... that works too
<dwidmann> maybe
<Agent_bob> it does.
<Agent_bob> he did it yestergo
<dwidmann> might need the full path on the gksu to make it work
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says the application wants to store a pssword btu there-s no default keyring
<Agent_bob> ok and ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it said wrong password
<CostaRicanQuaker> wth
<liamadmin> hey not sure if this is right room but here goes ....installed kde desktop on ubuntu,,,and the Krfb desktop sharing application keep crahing when i Logg off ...Any one else have this problem ....or Know anything about it ...Thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i opened terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ /exec gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: /exec: No such file or directory
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: take off the exec thing if you're going to use it in a terminal
<Agent_bob> correct.  you don't use /exec except in the irc client
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean i typed it in the terminal
<Agent_bob> you don't use /exec except in the irc client
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i type the same minus exec_
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<dwidmann> sure
<Agent_bob> /exec tells the irc client that what follows is not just text but to use a shell and execute it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<dwidmann> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> dwidmann: kubuntu remember...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok great, so now i just deleted all those lines
<Agent_bob> jussi01 glad you could join us..    oh and he has breezy "ubuntu" not "kubuntu"
<CostaRicanQuaker> and paste this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3105ef44
<CostaRicanQuaker> right?
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: `then paste in the thing from the link above
<dwidmann> right
<Agent_bob> <intelikey> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> from yestergo when it worked.  ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> um
<CostaRicanQuaker> its not letting me erase for some reaso
<CostaRicanQuaker> weird
<jussi01> Agent_bob: huh? someone is running brezzy ubuntu and asking for help in #kubuntu o.O
<Agent_bob> i pulled that streight out of the log of CostaRicanQuaker and intelikey yestergo
<Agent_bob> jussi01 yes CostaRicanQuaker is.    it worked the last time he tried it :)))
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob
<dwidmann> jussio1: doesn't that make you feel loved? people come here instead :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> why is it not letting me erase the stuff?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> no offense
<CostaRicanQuaker> but the lads at ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> are a buncha pricks
<CostaRicanQuaker> sometimes
<CostaRicanQuaker> erm...i mean, i tried erasing those lines but they won-t get erased for some reason
<Agent_bob> jussi01 he came in here because no one in #ubuntu would help him with it.  the channel was guiet so intelikey helped him.    but he has "reloaded" sense then.
<Agent_bob> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: Please, no matter what happened in #ubuntu, do not use that kind of languge
<Agent_bob> ummm nano may require you to "backspace" through them.
<RoughriderUT> Is anybody familiar with macbook sound issues?
<Agent_bob> what language ?
 * Agent_bob missed something.
<Agent_bob> RoughriderUT not i
<CostaRicanQuaker> &me finished backspacing
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: nano isnt like a gui editor, use arrow keys and go to each line, press ctrl+k
<jussi01> oh :)
<jussi01> RoughriderUT: why dont you say your problem and we can try help?
 * CostaRicanQuaker pastes
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm how do i save this?
<Agent_bob> ^x
<Agent_bob> ctrl+X
<Agent_bob> it will as do you want to save
<Agent_bob> y
 * dwidmann would participate, but he's a vim person
<jussi01> just press enter when it asks the file name
<Jucato> :q! dwidmann
<Agent_bob> :wq!
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says filename to write sources list
<dwidmann> ZZ
<Agent_bob> but who is counting
<Jucato> (no, I don't want to save :P)
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: enter!
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: press Enter
<Agent_bob> Jucato !
<CostaRicanQuaker> back to the command
<Jucato> Agent_bob!
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sudo apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> now how do i get the newpackages?
<Agent_bob> Jucato does this look familear ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> Password:
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> E: Type '1.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> you have no # in front of it.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann he's not ready.
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: indeed .. but where di that #1 come from ...
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker edit it again and put the # in front of the first line.
<Agent_bob> it's the identifier   #  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: did he somehow copy+paste the line numbers with?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> bummer
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do it otherwise?
<Agent_bob> probably.   used your pastebin rather than my line in here.
<Agent_bob> @ dwidmann
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i paste instead?
<Agent_bob> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: probably .. I figure an upgrade to dapper would probably be the way to go anyway wouldn't it, and from there an upgrade straight to hardy?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: unless such an old release is ... desirable ...
<Agent_bob> dwidmann yeah.   but.  i'm going off of what he did last time.  he wanted xubuntu-desktop first thing.   and then do what ever from within it... so i told him how.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent bob i can-t find breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> which line?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker that can be the "only" line in that file.     don't make it harder than it it.
<Agent_bob> is
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: Agent_bob wants you to wipe the file clean again, and paste his line there, so you can install xubuntu first before upgrading
<dwidmann> as per your original plan?
<CostaRicanQuaker> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> unless you want to upgrade first.
<Agent_bob> then add xubuntu     "not what you specified last time"
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> nack to the command
<CostaRicanQuaker> back*
<Agent_bob> ok    sudo apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> is this going to upgrade to the latest ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> no.
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i do that though?
<Agent_bob> it's going to make packages avalable
<Agent_bob> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it-s already done
<Agent_bob> you want to add xubuntu or upgrade ?
<Agent_bob> make up my mind
<dwidmann> CostaRicanQuaker: to get to the latest, you'll first have to upgrade to dapper, then to hardy, with reboots inbetween each.
<CostaRicanQuaker> upgrade to the latest add kubuntu and xubuntu
<Agent_bob> ok.   edit the file again.
<Agent_bob> clear it.
 * dwidmann attempts to apply mascara to Agent_bob's mind
<Agent_bob> put these three lines in it.
<Agent_bob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Agent_bob> use the uparrow to the command that worked...
<Agent_bob> about three up
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<Agent_bob> clear it.
<Agent_bob> put these three lines in it.
<Agent_bob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<CostaRicanQuaker> clear it all over again? leave it blank?
<Agent_bob> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> clear it all and put those   &
<Agent_bob> ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> ctrl+x?
<Agent_bob> does it have three lines now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Agent_bob> do they start with "deb"
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> yes save and exit it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do now?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> and tell us when it errors out.    best i remember that's often the case with a breezy to dapper up.
<Agent_bob> but we'll fix it.
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker is it updateing ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes i just entered y i want to continue
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker when it finishes.    use the shift+page up to scan for errors.   if you see any try to get the first one, top of the list.    if you don't see any errors ....  umm you are special.
<CostaRicanQuaker> shift page up? liek the one you use to scroll through webpages page up?
<Agent_bob> it works in the terminal
 * CostaRicanQuaker is special alright
 * CostaRicanQuaker feels retarded
 * Agent_bob road the short bus too
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker by the way.   meet intelikey  ;/
<CostaRicanQuaker> meet intelikey?
<CostaRicanQuaker> are you intelikey?
<Agent_bob> i'm Agent_bob when i'm not intelikey when i'm not _2
<CostaRicanQuaker> if so i must say you-ve been the nicest person along with distrojockey i've met on here
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: don't worry. you're not going crazy. he is
<Agent_bob> kinda depends on where i'm irc'ing from.
<Agent_bob> err meant that about which nick i use   not about whether i'm nice or not...
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> o.O
<cadoo> does anybody know how to convert from avi to ogg
<Agent_bob> may apply to both though.
<jussi01> Jucato: he isnt going crazy - he has been that way for a long time
<Agent_bob> jussi01 :)
<Agent_bob> who me ?
<Agent_bob> :)))
<Jucato> Agent_bob: no. not you
<Jucato> intelikey
<Agent_bob> oh
<Agent_bob> wait.
<CostaRicanQuaker> moi?
<Agent_bob> now howto avi to ogg
<Agent_bob> jussi01 have any answer for cadoo ?
<Agent_bob> or Jucato ?
<jussi01> avidemux
<Agent_bob> it does ogg ?
<jussi01> I think so...
<jussi01> I would expect so
<Agent_bob> cool didn't know that
<Kamajii__> hi
<Agent_bob> Kamajii__
<Kamajii__> Agent_bob:
 * Agent_bob is still having trouble with the mascara
<Kamajii__> what about Kopete-ICQ and the new ICQ protocol versions?
<Kamajii__> -s
<Kamajii__> --> "ICQ server thinks the client is too old"
<Agent_bob> my iq doesn't contain icq
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob for how long have you been using thebuntu?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker sense it hatched almost.   second release
<Agent_bob> why ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> just furious
<CostaRicanQuaker> curious*
<Agent_bob> that's a mad inquisition is it not
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> anyway.  i have seen two releases of ubuntu  the second hoary hedghog  and the forth  dapper drake  the one you are upgrading to as we speek,
<CostaRicanQuaker> and why have you chosen kubuntu over the others?
<Agent_bob> dialup
<Agent_bob> it's a simple fact.  i'm cheep. and it's free
<Agent_bob> shipit that is
<Agent_bob> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
 * jussi01 pokes Agent_bob (!ot)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know
<Agent_bob> or are you asking about desktop environments ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats how i got the ubuntu i installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the kubuntu i couldnt install
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean between ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu gobuntu edubuntu medibuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> why katie
<Agent_bob> to be honest i don't really have one. i have all three installed.    k/x/ubuntu   but i piddle here because quite frankly #ubuntu is too noisy and #xubuntu is too quiet
<CostaRicanQuaker> YES!
<CostaRicanQuaker> exactly
<CostaRicanQuaker> yesterday i was so overwhelmed about the whole deal
<CostaRicanQuaker> the amount of errored CDs that i couldnt install
<Agent_bob> and the nicest people are in #kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then having to reinstall windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> and today i just felt like
<CostaRicanQuaker> might as well have the three of them
<CostaRicanQuaker> learn them all
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i agree with you too, despite my short experience
<Agent_bob> my old daddy used to tell me,  "hang around nice people, some of it might rub off; and lord knows you need it."
<Kamajii__> what's current stable? gutsy? dapper?
<Agent_bob> hardy
<Agent_bob> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kamajii__> Agent_bob: thanks
<Agent_bob> Kamajii__ dapper is still supported  (LTS)  as well
<CostaRicanQuaker> dapper
<Agent_bob> !lts
<Kamajii__> and, aheem.... how to upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Agent_bob> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does dapper mean
<ol_dude67> your out dated
<Agent_bob> "pretty" i think
<Agent_bob> ol_dude67 ?
<ol_dude67> he said what does dapper mean...
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know what a heron is and what a badger is
<Agent_bob> ah a pun    i see
<CostaRicanQuaker> but english ain-t my first language
<brent> why cant i log into my amsn account?
<ol_dude67> sorry
<ol_dude67> my bad
<brent> what is the name of the amsn server?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker dapper is the adjative describing the "drake"  either a male duck or a dragon depending on what part of the world you are in.
<Agent_bob> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<Agent_bob> oh.
<CostaRicanQuaker> dapper...hmm
 * CostaRicanQuaker goes to dictionary.com
<Agent_bob> brent is there one  ?
<ol_dude67> dapper is old, there are several ahead of you to update too..
<brent> do u no sum1 hu does?
<Agent_bob> ol_dude67 he knows
<Agent_bob> brent i know that's hard to read,   r u 1337 nuf ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> .	neat; trim; smart: He looked very dapper in his new suit.
<CostaRicanQuaker> 2.	lively and brisk: to walk with a dapper step.
<brent> what do you mean  Agent_bob?
<Agent_bob> brent nothing.   sorry.
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves at flaccid
<flaccid> howdy
<Agent_bob> is there an amsn server in the repos ?
<Agent_bob> !find amsn
<ubottu> Found: amsn
<Agent_bob> doesn't look like it.
<brent> i was on the amsn server yesterday but i cant remember what it was called
<Agent_bob> oh.  you aren't talking about a package.  sorry my bad.
<Agent_bob> brent msn.com ?
<brent> that might be it but im sure it was on konversation
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker how far along is it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> get 737
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i may have to bail out on you.   it's kinda cutting into my sleep time.
<CostaRicanQuaker> where are you located Agent_bob
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves at DistroJockey
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i'm up stairs right now.  but i'm about to go down stairs.
 * DistroJockey waves to CostaRicanQuaker 
<Agent_bob> and i don't play the asl game.
<CostaRicanQuaker> asl?
<brent> hey i fixed my amsn account
<Agent_bob> glad you don't know it.
<brent> i forgot i had changed my password
<brent> lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is it?
<Agent_bob> brent cool
<brent> anyone need help with amsn?
<CostaRicanQuaker> tis 1 44 here in costa rica
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker it's what people on yahoo say to each other all day.    asl?   asl?   asl?     their shorthand for "age sex and location"
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh
<CostaRicanQuaker> well i was asking for the ske of knowing what time it is where youre at
<CostaRicanQuaker> that sounds stalkerish
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Agent_bob> < nick isn't a joke.
<brent> hey im bored
<brent> ......
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_bob you're a homeland security undercover agent keeping an eye on these specific linux distros to detect possible hacker attacks?
<Agent_bob> not exactly.
<Agent_bob> if that's what you want to think  of me.  i'm good with that.
<Agent_bob> actually i couldn't catch a "good" hacker.   that's someone elses job though.
<Agent_bob> i just gather infor mation and do guard duty mostly
<Kamajii__> Agent_bob: you're working for the German government, right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i couldn't work for a government
<Kamajii__> helping them to develop their RFS
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm an anarchist
<Agent_bob> Kamajii__ depends,  do i need to be ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think you're just teasying at this point Agent_bob
<Kamajii__> Agent_bob: dunno, the German gov is also working on a trojan to observe their citicens
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker anarchy breeds slaveory though
<Kamajii__> "remote forensic software" they call it, GOVWARE so to speak
<CostaRicanQuaker> no it doesn't if you have laws it doesn't
<CostaRicanQuaker> anarchydoesnt mean lawlessness it means thelackof government in terms of rulers, hierarchical authority
<CostaRicanQuaker> military, etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> only in a society where oppression is protected can anarchy create slavery
<Agent_bob> Kamajii__ i used to be bothered by "big brother" type things.   now it's more like a game to me.   and it doesn't matter to me who whtches me,  if i'm not doing anything wrong it's a moot point.
<CostaRicanQuaker> for example the current ecnomic...
<CostaRicanQuaker> that depends on how you define wrong
<CostaRicanQuaker> if public property is public and therefore requires clarity  then confidentiality
<CostaRicanQuaker> is unallowable
<Agent_bob> you dont find anarchy and laws in the same bed togather though CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> but violating individual privacy seems
<CostaRicanQuaker> wrong to me
<Agent_bob> what is privacy ?
<Agent_bob> i can't see what close you are wareing !   but i can see what you type.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what happens inside the lines of private property
 * Agent_bob wonders what country still lets it's citicens own property...
<CostaRicanQuaker> a violation of privacy is an unauthorized access into personal individual information
<Agent_bob> fail to pay the taxes and see who's it is...
<Kamajii__> mm, by the way, did you know: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgqEIp2YmtE (no ad)
<CostaRicanQuaker> that-s true though
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am against rent taxation
<CostaRicanQuaker> taxes in general
<Agent_bob> me too
<CostaRicanQuaker> the reason why i like the whole ubuntu idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> is because it seems quite harmonius
<CostaRicanQuaker> with anarchy
<CostaRicanQuaker> it recquires community and individual responsability
<Agent_bob> not to me it doesn't.    there are those that will gladly inforce the rules/laws that govern ubuntu/linux and these irc channels.
<Agent_bob> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Agent_bob> it's mostly perspective, CostaRicanQuaker ;/
<CostaRicanQuaker> law enforcing is not government or oppression it-s a community agreement to defend what will never lead to people harming each other
<CostaRicanQuaker> i like the idea of squatters though
<Agent_bob> progress report CostaRicanQuaker ?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> 1023
<CostaRicanQuaker> dapper main ttf arab eyes
<Agent_bob>   rex lex ?    lex rex ?
<Agent_bob> ok well if it errors someone else will have to pick you up.   i'm out.
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks for oyur help bob
<Agent_bob> i'll leave you with two usefull commands that may help if it errors.   1. "sudo dpkg --configure -a "   2. "sudo apt-get install -f "
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Agent_bob> shalom !
<CostaRicanQuaker> peace
<Kamajii__> would you recommend KDE4 to me?
<shampoonator> hi, when will the "new" pidign be available? :)
<andybleaden> morning all..was having a wonderful time ripping bbc radio streams that were realplayer streams but now they have a beta iplayer which uses flash...could I still use mplayer to rip these streams?
<andybleaden> Anyone used the new BBC Iplayer beta ?
 * CostaRicanQuaker shakes ectasic at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki
<antar> hi
<antar> кто знает русский.
<antar> ???
<Jucato> !ru
<antar> ага
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<antar> спасибо)
<snypermann> I am a noob here. can I type my questions here?
<Schorfi> yes, please
<snypermann> can I modify kubuntu or anything else that it can only connect to an other PC just for remote desktop
<snypermann> I have a thinclient and it would be grate if it is fast and just can connect to an other PC
<mosud> hi people
<mosud> my miro is not playing video on hardy
<mosud> can anybody help?
<psilocyde> im getting errors adept updater refuses to finish updating, it stoped at 20% on sun java. it "froze" and had to kill it. now i get an error when trying to run it
<psilocyde> locked file or something
<psilocyde> how do i fix it?
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, anything helpful in   man adept   ?
<psilocyde> no man entry for adept
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, that's what I got :(
<DistroJockey> psilocyde, and that's the right command right?
<psilocyde> ya
<Jucato> !adeptfix | psilocyde
<ubottu> psilocyde: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<psilocyde> will do
<psilocyde> ooooh oooooh ohhh, its doing something!!!!
<psilocyde> ok whats this mean? "Processing triggers for libc6 ...ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Jucato> psilocyde: it will probably try to ask you about the Sun Java license. when it does, press Tab to select the OK button then Enter or Space to select it
<Jucato> just "I'm working" messages :)
<psilocyde> oh ok
<psilocyde> when should i start to worry, how long should the deferred process take place?
<psilocyde> lol
<psilocyde> ok still stuck in deferred process   ----------->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/24422/
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jucato
<CostaRicanQuaker> it seems to be done now
<Jucato> psilocyde: did you press Ctrl+C? or did it just go back to your prompt by itself?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how did i look for errors again?
<psilocyde> oh wait, right
<CostaRicanQuaker> and do i go till i find an error or the first error in the whole uprade?
<psilocyde> lemme see
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: oh sorry, what were you trying to do? intelikey's not here :/
<psilocyde> Jucato i dont think i did ctrl c
<Jucato> psilocyde: then it's done! :P
<psilocyde> ill have a looky loo
<Jucato> psilocyde: could you try "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<psilocyde> as in, i should do "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jucato i was upgrading from ubuntu breezy to dapper to then upgrade all the way to...hardy? is that the name of the last lts one? anyway, he said that when it was done the terminal that is, i should look for the first error and consider myself special if i didn-t get any
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do this and what does "first error" mean, the first written since the upgrade or the first i can find
<Jucato> psilocyde: yep. just to make sure that packages that you were trying to upgrade are really upgraded
<psilocyde> thanks, done and done
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: the first error that you see *if* there's an error...
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i lookk for it?
<psilocyde> i think it worked, going to try the graphical
<apachelogger> ahoy
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jucato?
<apachelogger> anyone with Hardy (but without the KDE 4 ppa around)?
<Jucato> CostaRicanQuaker: sorry no idea. I think intelikey meant that take note of the error if you encounter one. not to go looking for errors
<Jucato> but I'm not really sure since I wasn't following what he was telling you
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> so to install xubuntu it was
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<DistroJockey> apachelogger, I have a Ubuntu install with kubuntu-desktop installed if that helps
<CostaRicanQuaker> DISTROJOCKEY!
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, aye, that's correct :)
<apachelogger> DistroJockey: doesn't matter as long as you don't have the ppa activated ;-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok great, so i don-t have to worry about anything else onthe dapper
<apachelogger> DistroJockey: please run `apt-cache rdepends libkonq5-templates` and paste the output
<DistroJockey> apachelogger, don't even know what ppa is :(
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i upgrade to the latest (hardy?) before xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll do kubuntu first
<apachelogger> DistroJockey: it's better that way, really :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DistroJockey> apachelogger,  apt-cache rdepends libkonq5-templates      libkonq5-templates      Reverse Depends:  libkonq5
<apachelogger> DistroJockey: thank you
<DistroJockey> apachelogger, no problem, you're welcome
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I would
<Kamajii> hi again
<CostaRicanQuaker> you would what? i.m installing kubuntu
<Kamajii> why does an upgrade from gutsy to hardy need about 1,3GB more disk space?
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i hope to install xubuntu
<lumm> hi just realized the kubuntu splash screen sometimes freezes.. if i wanna type in my crypt passswords..
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, actually I would just install Kubuntu 8.04
<Jucato> Kamajii: 1.3GB more than what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> then id be interested in this wine thing and mounting the windows partition to have access from either side of the fence
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, why not just install Xubuntu 8.04 ?
<Kamajii> Jucato: the core-updater just says it needs at least 1,3GB of disk space
<Jucato> DistroJockey: because he already has one working *buntu installed and none of his burned CD's work
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey i-m getting kubuntu
<Jucato> Kamajii: for the downloaded packages
<DistroJockey> Jucato, ahh, yes, fair enough
<CostaRicanQuaker> will that kubuntu be the 8.04 version?
<Kamajii> Jucato: but this is temporary used disk space, isn't it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> or will i have to upgrade once it's completed
<ct529> flaccid: hi there! yes, the new packages fixed the problem.
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, should be
<Jucato> Kamajii: of course it will have to download the updates before it can update them
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway i can check when it's done?
<Jucato> Kamajii: you can delete them afterwards
<Kamajii> Jucato: ok... btw, can I give it another path than "/" to cache these packages?
<Jucato> I don't think so. it will download them to /var/cache/apt/archive/ afaik
<Kamajii> that would make it a lot easier
<Kamajii> hm
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey do youhave windows as well?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yeah, not used it at home for ages though. But I do IT support for a very Windows orientate University
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am interested in wine
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have windows xp professional at the otehr end
<CostaRicanQuaker> and that.s the last ever windows i want to pay for
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i'd like to be able to run programs from both sides
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I've run a couple of things with wine, it works pretty well when it works
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, here is the place to go to check app compatibility:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<flaccid> ct529, coolio
<Kamajii> fucking xserver packages
<flaccid> !language | Kamajii
<ubottu> Kamajii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kamajii> I'm sorry...but these packages do suck
<Kamajii> everytime I do an update they're installed again (video-intel, via, ...)
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> thats probably for a reason
<Kamajii> I can't figure out that reason..
<Kamajii> I've got NVidia, the video-nv driver works fine, so why does it always select all the other drivers again?
<flaccid> dependencies
<pascalFR_> est ce que qqun connais un log de blog ou on peut mettre facilement des attachements audio qu'on puisse lire avec un ti bout de flash
<pascalFR_> oops sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey a lot of gaming links in that link you gave me....wine is not an emulator?
<flaccid> thats what WINE stands for
<waylandbill> I have a wireless connection that is being handled by the network manager. I wanted to give the connection a pre-up command to configure the iptables
<waylandbill> where would I configure this as the wlan0 doesn't have a /etc/network/interfaces entry?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i check the channel logs?
<flaccid> waylandbill, you need to add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> waylandbill, simple pre-up command in /etc/network/interfaces under the relevant iface
<Riddell> hardy.1 CD testers needed!
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, correct WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<waylandbill> flaccid: interface doesn't exist since networkmanager is handling the connection. should I manually connect so it is and can I use a WPA connection manually?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid how do i get a log from the channel?
<CostaRicanQuaker> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<flaccid> waylandbill, correct. you need to configure the whole interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, games are the only thing I would use wine for as there are programs in Linux to do everything else
<flaccid> i wouldn't say everything :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i open and run a program that-s on windows in the ntsf partition from kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> with wine?
<waylandbill> flaccid: okay. will do.
<DistroJockey> Riddell, willing and able :)
<flaccid> waylandbill, there is wpa page on the wiki for manual config of it in /etc/network/interfaces
<waylandbill> flaccid: I was on my way there already. Thanks. :)
<flaccid> np
<testuser> @Distrojockey how robust is WINE now? Could it handle FlightSim X, for example?
<flaccid> if its in /etc/network/interfaces file then knetworkmanager won't manage it and vice versa
<CostaRicanQuaker> i met riddell in england two years ago
<CostaRicanQuaker> 3 actually
<CostaRicanQuaker> hes also a quaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats how i found out about kubuntu in the first place
<DistroJockey> testuser, no idea sorry. May want to check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<flaccid> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DistroJockey> testuser_, it's at 1.1.0 after 15 years of being below 1 so they think it's good :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i open and run a program that-s on windows in the ntsf partition from kubuntu?
<testuser_> DistroJockey: Thanks, I'll check
<DistroJockey> testuser_, no problem
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, nope
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, yep
<DistroJockey> lol
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, depends on program and compatability etc.
 * DistroJockey knows very little about wine
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmm has microsoft sued whoever made wine already?
<drknow> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<peterbecker> does anyone know a workaround for the issue that printing some landscape PDFs gives you a truncated portrait oriented print?
<peterbecker> since HH even the workaround of printing with Acrobat Reader doesn't work anymore :(
<peterbecker> see e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/47649 (there are more related bugs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47649 in kdegraphics "Landscape PDF printed as portrait (and truncated)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<peterbecker> yes that one
<peterbecker> it's old and it is worse in HH than ever
<peterbecker> it used to work from Acrobat Reader in older versions, but it doesn't anymore
<peterbecker> judging from the list of hits for "pdf landscape" I suspect it is not really a KDE issue either, there are similar bugs reported against gnome apps
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey what is better ubuntu or mepis?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, heh, not really the best channel to ask in for an unbiased answer ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> have you tried mepis?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, not lately
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, the buntu's are my preferred OS
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need to be able todefend ubuntu with a rotund argument
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i explain my girl why it-s better
<CostaRicanQuaker> especially than madriva
<CostaRicanQuaker> whichthis guy wanted to help her install
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, check the number of people in the ubuntu IRC channel compared with any other :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok warren woodford worked for the us military branchesof gov
<CostaRicanQuaker> and we're both pacifist
<CostaRicanQuaker> so that settles that
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey was right though, kubuntu is nicer even if it doesnt have as much people as ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey kubuntu has been installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, what did you install kubuntu onto of again?
<DistroJockey> onto = on top of
<CostaRicanQuaker> ubuntu
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, or was it a clean install of kubuntu>
<CostaRicanQuaker> no from ubuntu...which i had just upgraded from breezy to dapper
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, well, a reboot might be wise initially to make sure it all works. Then do the install
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok don't go please i'll brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey
<CostaRicanQuaker> i rebooted
<CostaRicanQuaker> the weird thing is
<CostaRicanQuaker> the first booting screen was kubuntu's also the one i had to type my password on and loading
<CostaRicanQuaker> but then it turned into ubuntu again
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yep, that's normal
<CostaRicanQuaker> with a bunch of kde apps
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i switch to kubuntu?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, well, the kubuntu boot and login is normal
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, at the login screen, change the Session
<CostaRicanQuaker> log out and login?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, log out, change Session and login in, yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> back
<CostaRicanQuaker> much better for some reason it also feels as though it runs faster
<CostaRicanQuaker> would you say kubuntu runs faster than ubuntu? is that possible?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, cool :)
 * CostaRicanQuaker goes to konsole
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, from what I saw of a very minimal memory test I did today, KDE uses a few MB less RAM than Gnome. But KDE didn't have compiz running
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey, now i type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> compiz?
<CostaRicanQuaker> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is compiz?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, fancy openGL 3D effects
<voice> I downloaded the DVD version for Kubuntu with the KDE 3 interface. It seems to be stuck on 94% (it hasn't moved for about 8 hours now). Is this normal / what should i do?
<DistroJockey> voice, does it say what it's doing at 94% ?
<voice> Configuring Hardware
<voice> its a fairly old laptop
<DistroJockey> voice, that can take a while, but not 8 hrs I would think
<voice> ok
<voice> what should i do?
<DistroJockey> voice, do you have fast cheap internet?
<voice> yes
<DistroJockey> voice, I'd go for an Alternate CD
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey have you tried http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobuntu ?
<voice> thanks, but they don't seem to have those listed on the kubuntu website http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<DistroJockey> voice, DVD just has more packages on it that will get outdated any way. Better to get the CD an install from repo's
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's the emptiest buntu channel i've been to thus far
<voice> thanks very much DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> voice, you could try  cdimages.ubuntu.com
<voice> thank you again :)
<DistroJockey> voice, you're welcome :)
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I did try a Go at some point
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, focus on web apps mostly right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I dont know that's why I'm asking
<CostaRicanQuaker> do you think it will grow tobe as big as kubuntu DsitroJockey?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, not to sure, I'd just be googling to find out :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> from what I'm reading what I like is that it aims to be completely free and completely open source
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, depends if you can rely on the network or not I guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> do their challenge will be to grow and have a community that provides support and completely nonproprietor programs?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, ahh, yes, I see what they are about now. It will mainly be used by developers. End users want all the non-proprietary stuff usually
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, currently atleast
<CostaRicanQuaker> isn't that a contradiction? as in understand end user means
<CostaRicanQuaker> desktop GUI windowsswitchers, everyday homer simpson user
<CostaRicanQuaker> and developper is the opposite
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, "If you are looking to build a free software distribution based off of Ubuntu, or you wish to use an operating system that only provides you with truly free software and content, you should consider trying Gobuntu."
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is your stance on the matter?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, note the word "build"
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do you look for in a *buntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well that means that it's only in its very first first first stages
<CostaRicanQuaker> but one it's past that
<CostaRicanQuaker> how would you measure it against the rest? what would you look for in a buntu?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, well, I use restricted formats, so I need that. Gobuntu won't give me that
<CostaRicanQuaker> what for?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, mp3, flash etc.
<CostaRicanQuaker> explain
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, they be restricted, Gobuntu won't touch them
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm how is mp3 restricted?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, hmm, good question :)
<annma> anyone would have kapptemplate-kde4 from 4.1 beta2 by any chance please?
<flaccid> licensing
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i can create an mp3
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it can becopylefted
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, try a google on: ubuntu mp3  :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok xubuntu has been set up
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, 1st 2 links should cover it
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey what do you think? sudo apt-get install gobuntu?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I doubt that exists or would work if it did
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmm
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, "If you are looking to build a free software distribution based off of Ubuntu, or you wish to use an operating system that only provides you with truly free software and content, you should consider trying Gobuntu."
<CostaRicanQuaker> build
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, as I said, it's mainly for building upon
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'll wait a couple years then
<CostaRicanQuaker> exctly 12
<CostaRicanQuaker> aha!
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, if you installed it, I'm sure you would turn it into something like ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey, how do i get codecs to play mp3s? or do i jsut assume they come with the releases of ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu i have?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I usually just try and play one and it askes if I want to install the needed codecs
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i mount my ntsf prtition
<CostaRicanQuaker> to have access to it from here
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, if you installed Gobuntu, you would probably end up installing most of what is in Ubuntu but not in Gobuntu (is what I mean)
<annma> flaccid: you don't j=have kapptemplate from beta2 by any chance?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras _
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I usually  sudo mkdir /mnt/sdxx && sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/sdxx
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i copy and paste that into the terminal?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, replacing xx with that right thing ofcourse
<Drk_Guy> DistroJockey: Make sure mnt doesn't get very populated, mnt things on tmp instead
<DistroJockey> Drk_Guy, ohh, why's that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> distrojockey you mean for the partition?
<flaccid> annma, negative
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, so what would the right stuff be here?
<Drk_Guy> DistroJockey: I think krnl reads that dir sometimes
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i know the name of the partition>? dev1 etc?
<Drk_Guy> *think*
<Drk_Guy> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo fdisk -l
<annma> thanks flaccid
<DistroJockey> Drk_Guy, I guess that leads to a slowdown if it does
<annma> flaccid: where can I see the content of the beta 2 packages?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i copy that into  the termninal ?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, the mount thing you can, aslong as you replace the xx with the right thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the last command
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's that for? knowing what the right thing is?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo mkdir /mnt/sdxx && sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/sdxx  =  make a dir and then if successful mount the device to that dir
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how do i find out wht the xxx should be?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, as Drk_Guy said, use  sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> annma, no idea. not the person to ask
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can paste that line directly into the terminal?
<annma> nobody never answers me here flaccid
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yep
<flaccid> annma, ah well thats life!
<annma> I'd like to know where to talk about bugs and check them
<annma> flaccid: nope, that's not
<annma> it's easy with other distros
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the past...
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DistroJockey> !launchpad maybe? | annma
<ubottu> DistroJockey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DistroJockey> :(
<DistroJockey> !launchpad | annma
<ubottu> annma: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24448/ what now?
<annma> DistroJockey: I am not a KUbuntu user, I am a KDE devel trying to figure out if a bug is KUbuntu's
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> annma, fair enough. I don't use Kubuntu either :)
<annma> lol
<annma> OK
<DistroJockey> annma, I installed it to help if I could :)
<annma> with no support channel I'll never install it
<annma> I guess I'll say to users to report bugs to launchpad
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24448/   what now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i substitute with what?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
 * CostaRicanQuaker copies and pastes
<DistroJockey> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> um
<CostaRicanQuaker> nothing hppened
<CostaRicanQuaker> it didnt ask me for a password
<CostaRicanQuaker> and nothign happened
<CostaRicanQuaker> it just got the prompt out again
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,  good :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> is that whats suposed to happen?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, do a:  ls /mnt/hda1
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, keep it on one line please.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ ls /mnt/hda1
<CostaRicanQuaker> ls: /mnt/hda1: Permission denied
<Drk_Guy> anma, it is on launchpad, so packages.ubuntu.com won't help, still, i would recommend....
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I guess you will need to sudo that then
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<Drk_Guy> anma, there is an apt-cache command that shows that for installed pckgs, but don't remember it exactly
<Drk_Guy> anma, sorry
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, there is probably a better way to mount NTFS but I've not bothered looking it up
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo ls /mnt/hda1
<spyman> Bom dia
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24450/
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, looks good
<CostaRicanQuaker> so it/s mounted?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yep
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, until you reboot atleast
<CostaRicanQuaker> now how do i get the codecs for mp3s and such? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<flaccid> !mp3 | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok how do i check which kubuntu and which ubuntu i'm on currently?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to know which of those i ahve to use
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, lsb_release -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> dapper
<DistroJockey> flaccid, ooo, Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1 (didn't know I was at .1 already) :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i upgrade from dapper onto thelaterst?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, in theory yes, i've done it. but we do not support it officially.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does that mean in commoners english?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, its probably too hard for you.
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, not advised :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you help me dot that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to upgrade to the latest
<flaccid> i want world peace!
<Pici> flaccid: ?? Dapper to Hardy is definity supported.
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to show week numbers (1-52) on the calendar in kontact?
<flaccid> Pici, where does it say that?
<flaccid> factoids and other pages have said otherwise iirc
<jussi01> flaccid: lts -> lts is supported
<Pici> One moment, let me find the url.
<Pici> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<flaccid> i've read one official thing that said otherwise. finding might be another story
<Pici> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<DistroJockey> I always read that you need to pass through the versions in between
<flaccid> jussi01, doesn't have much to do with lts
<Pici> flaccid: Actually it does.
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
<CostaRicanQuaker> # Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Pici, my terminal is open
<flaccid> i used to help users with dapper upgrades until i ran into this piece of info, wherever it is
<Pici> jussi01: Is there an easy way to do that on Kubuntu? I'm not familiar with adept.
<bazhang> flaccid, which one
<flaccid> hmm that link is community documentation
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will brb, don't leave please pici
<jussi01> Pici: yep, adept - adept menu -> manage rpositories
<Pici> I'm actually running to get food.... so... someone help him ;)
<flaccid> well the factiod and the wiki have both been changed. i stand corrected, yet dislike the change in policy if there ever was one.
<bazhang> flaccid, which one
<EagleScreen> want to upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<jussi01> flaccid: its always been policy to have upgrades lts -> lts
<CostaRicanQuaker> Pici, what do i do then?
<CostaRicanQuaker> may have the link again
<EagleScreen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i go where first? terminal or do i look for some program in particular?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey>
<flaccid> one of the upgrade factoids it was not sure which one
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker have you dapper-updates enabled?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check that?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I'd follow that link EagleScreen gave
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me open the terminal
<flaccid> and kubuntu 8.04 is not lts
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker Open terminal, and turn root in it typing "sudo su" and entering your password
<bazhang> EagleScreen, best not to tell CostaRicanQuaker to use root
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<metallion> hi
<CostaRicanQuaker> um
<EagleScreen> yes, root for doing one thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already did...what happens
<bazhang> EagleScreen, sudo not sudo su
<CostaRicanQuaker> root@sebastian:/home/sebastian#
<jussi01> EagleScreen: Please dont recomend sudo su
<CostaRicanQuaker> that/s what showed up
<EagleScreen> now type the following command, one momment
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, exit that
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a consensus that i should exit?
<jussi01> EagleScreen: sudo preferably and if you must have a root terminal use sudo -i
<DistroJockey> yep
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: just sudo all the commands you want power for
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok let me close terminal and reopen
<ActionParsnip> yo yo DistroJockey
 * CostaRicanQuaker opens konsole again
<DistroJockey> heyya ActionParsnip :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so the proper way for me to do this without "root" or whatever is
<EagleScreen> echo 'deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >/etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> is with sudo
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: put sudo infront of the command yuo want power for, you will be asked for password to authosire
<CostaRicanQuaker> that willbe sudo deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >/etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: and kdesudo for gui apps like kate
<untiled> hi, i have a problem, i want to install qtruby so i've dowloaded its sources from internet but when i try to install it by ./configure it exit whit this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, can anyone help me?
<EagleScreen> not
<ActionParsnip> untiled: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker do what I say
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, that for me to copy and paste?
<EagleScreen> sudo su
<EagleScreen> echo 'deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >/etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> EagleScreen: please tell him to use sudo
<EagleScreen> exit
<bazhang> EagleScreen, no.
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: it wasnt aimed at you or id put your name at the start, read the line
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo echo 'deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >/etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> EagleScreen: DO NOT recomend sudo su please
 * CostaRicanQuaker feels like a little kid in the middle of a parent fight
 * DistroJockey chuckles
<ActionParsnip> sudo su is asking for grief
<untiled> ActionParsnip: it ask to me cd, i have to delete if from sources.list and retry?
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker wait, do not run it
<EagleScreen> it was worong
<EagleScreen> wrong
<ActionParsnip> untiled: ok, run synaptic and remove the CD from your repository sources
<EagleScreen> it is: echo 'deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >>/etc/apt/sources.list  (double >>)
<untiled> ActionParsnip: and after it will be dowloaded, right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so i go to terminal type in sudo /etc/apt/sources.list check that it has that link in the file?
<EagleScreen> negative CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, terminal is open
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the prompt
<EagleScreen> you can do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ActionParsnip> untiled: indeed
<EagleScreen> text editor will be opened
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: not sudo
<jussi01> EagleScreen: gksu
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: and not gedit
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: unless you really want gnome libs as well as kde libs
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24457/
<CostaRicanQuaker> there EagleScreen
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: gksu kdesu are used to run gui apps like gedit with admin priveledges
<ActionParsnip> untiled: if you run kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker you laready have dapper-updates
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<ActionParsnip> untiled: you should see a line reading "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Re......@
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to get hardy
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<untiled> yes, i've done and i've write # before the cd line
<EagleScreen> ok clise thta file
<ActionParsnip> untiled: if you put a # at the start to comment it out, save and exit
<EagleScreen> *close that file
<ActionParsnip> untiled: then sudo apt-get update
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok EagleScreen
<ActionParsnip> untiled: then it wiill ignore the cd forever more (until you uncomment the line)
<EagleScreen> then sudo apt-get update
<Dragnslcr> CostaRicanQuaker- might be easier to do a clean install. Upgrading from dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy to hardy will be a long process
<Pici> Dragnslcr: Theres no need to do that....
<untiled> ActionParsnip: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?    but there aren't process using it
<EagleScreen> i think it is possible upgrade directly from dapper to hardy because there are LTS
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dragnslcr, i-m up to it
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats what i was reading
<CostaRicanQuaker> what eaglescreen just said
<Pici> EagleScreen: It is.
<Dragnslcr> Pici- last I heard, skipping versions didn't always work too well
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i do it?
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS
<EagleScreen> yes, i know
<DistroJockey> I definitely prefer a clean install rather than an upgrade. And on that not, I'm out
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker run "sudo aptitude update"
<Pici> Dragnslcr: It doesnt. But LTS releases are designed to upgrade between each other.  Kubuntu 8.04 isnt an LTS, but Ubuntu 8.04 is.  And they share many/most of the same packages.
<ActionParsnip> untiled: if you have adept / synaptic open. close it
<DistroJockey> note^ :)
<DistroJockey> good luck, later
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Pici: why is it like that?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: considering they are so massivbely similar
<Dragnslcr> You can try going directly from dapper, but I'd have an 8.04 CD handy
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Partially Canonicals decision to not support KDE4 because it was too bleeding edge.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: what about kde3?
<untiled> ActionParsnip: they are just close; i'm running a konsole (in which i'm tring to pu apt-get update), kopete and amarok. Stop. it's a little strange
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS because KDE4 isn't ready for general use yet, and the KDE developers won't be supporting KDE3 for the 3 years that Kubuntu would need
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I'm not a KDE developer or even a KDE user, I cannot go over the exact points of it not being an LTS release.
<EagleScreen> CostaRicanQuaker what are you doing?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ok, well your explanations was sufficient :D cheers
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt
<CostaRicanQuaker> look at you argue
<jussi01> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> cheers jussi
<ActionParsnip> untiled: ^
<Pici> CostaRicanQuaker: Run this:  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<untiled> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you, it is istalling essential
<ActionParsnip> untiled: cool
<ActionParsnip> haha then next Ubuntu release is Intrepid Ibex
<untiled> umh..but wich is the last ubuntu? gubsty or hardy?
<Pici> untiled: Hardy
<EagleScreen> hardy
<Pici> Ibex is not to be released until October.
<untiled> lol, so i have to upgrade it ^^ if i put sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i'll have hardy?
<ActionParsnip> untiled: hardy
<EagleScreen> untiled apt-get dist-upgrade do not usually works well in Ubuntu
<flaccid> if you change your sources yes
<ActionParsnip> untiled: run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<untiled> ActionParsnip: if i change current source.list with the hardy one and i put update and then upgrade it will work?
<EagleScreen> untiled from dapper to hardy??
<ActionParsnip> untiled: if its one release name up from what you have then yes
<ActionParsnip> untiled: otherwise no
<flaccid> it can be any release up
<flaccid> or down
<ActionParsnip> thought it was release by release
<untiled> ActionParsnip: i am on gubsty
<flaccid> untiled, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<EagleScreen> untiled to upgrade from gutsy to hardy do not do apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> yes dist-upgrade!
<EagleScreen> dist-upgrade is for Debian, Ubuntu has its own upgrade method
<flaccid> dist-upgrade will do the kernel and the userland just like debian
<flaccid> EagleScreen, which method you talking about?
<antar> плиз дайте русский канал
<EagleScreen> untiled visit www.kubuntu.org and see how to upgrade from kubuntu gutsy to hardy
<flaccid> !ru | antar
<ubottu> antar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<antar> пасиба
<untiled> EagleScreen: ok i'm going
<untiled> i'm tring (again) to install qtruby, i put ./configure and it start but when it check for X it escape with this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!   what it mesn?
<sylarx> witam
<s-casabrasil> a
<csousa> hi, is possible to have root password (for sudo) but still have root login disabled (in su) ?
<Kamajii> hi again... update to hardy completed.
<lanoxxth> whats a good software to burn cd/dvd's
<lanoxxth> ?
<lumm> k3b
<lanoxxth> ah thanks, i had that in mind, but couldn remember the name :)
<lanoxxth> one more: i somehow disabled mediamanager? how can i reactivate it?
<lanoxxth> when i go to systemmenu->storage media i get the message: "The KDE mediamanager is not running."
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i set my hotmail-s emails to get to my kmail?
<Kamajii> is there a preferred way to upgrade from KDE3 to KDE4 on hardy?
<da1l6> Kamajii, KDE 4.0.5 packages are in the hardy backports, KDE 4.1 Beta2 packages are in a PPA http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta2.php
<Kamajii> or do I have to select all the kde4 packages manually?
<da1l6> the meta package kubuntu-kde4-desktop should do the trick
<sacarde> hi\
<sacarde>  have a problem with kubuntu-ppc 8.10 alpha
<sacarde> I download iso install
<Pici> sacarde: Please join #ubuntu+1 then, #kubuntu only handles current versions, not the alphas
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thanks
<LinuxWorld> is there a textbrowser, a lynx clone out there, specifically for linux?
<Pici> LinuxWorld: lynx is for linux...
<Pici> LinuxWorld: But theres also,links, links2, w3m
<LinuxWorld> ah..ok i see...
<LinuxWorld> i guess is the most mature of all?
<LinuxWorld> i man lynx
<LinuxWorld> i mean lynx
<aljoscha> hoi
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'links -g 'at times
<Dr_willis> or was it links2 -g... i forget. :)
<LinuxWorld> its in the pools?
<LinuxWorld> let me check
<Dr_willis> !find links2
<ubottu> Found: links2
<Dr_willis> !find lynx
<ubottu> Found: lynx, lynx-cur, lynx-cur-wrapper
<LinuxWorld> got it
<Nutubuntu> What can I do about a program that constantly goes zombie - other than not use it?
<Dr_willis> what program is this Nutubuntu ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> does gnu use the linux kernel?
<Nutubuntu> Some browser called Firefox ... :/
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  the 'gnu' home page mentions they are working on their own kernel. but i forget what it was even called. (hurd?)
<Dr_willis> Most all Linux Distros use    a great many of the GNU tools. :)
<Nutubuntu> I've found Firefox to be unstable, at best, under I believe four releases of Ubuntu/Kubuntu on two different boxes since about version 1.7 of Ff. I've r/o hardware and extensions and corrupt Ff profile ... what's left?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i cant say that ive had any issues with firefox in ages...
<Kamajii> hi again... -_-
<Kamajii> how to upgrade from KDE3 to KDE4 ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> have you tried gnu dr willis?
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  technically 'gnu' isent quite an OS..  its a work in progress. From what i recall from gnu.org
<Dr_willis> I would say to go gnu.org and read up on it
<CostaRicanQuaker> so it-s just a bunch of tools?
<Dr_willis> I would say to go gnu.org and read up on it
<Dr_willis> For the most part.. yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> is fluxbuntu very different from the rest of the buntus or is it just my perception?
<Dr_willis> It should be  Ubuntu - gnome + fluxbox
<Dr_willis> the various *buntus are the same foundation.
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can also install it like xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis, have you tried fluxbuntu?
<Dr_willis> if the fluxbuntu guys got the repos set up right you proberly can
<Dr_willis> I tried it .. and dident find much point in it.
<Dr_willis> If i want fluxbox.. i will install fluxbox
<CostaRicanQuaker> was it faster than xubuntu?
<Algyz> Hi, how to use administrator mode in kde4 system settings?
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  xubuntu uses the full xfce desktop. fluxbuntu - i think just uses fluxbox. Not sure what file manager it even used. I doubt if speed will be noticeablly different on any mondern machine
<Dr_willis> I am currently using 'jwm' and the 'rox' desktop/file manager.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<tzd> how often does kernel update please?
<duccio> Hi all..i'm an informatic engineer and i want help open source? what can i do?
<Algyz> everything ;)
<BluesKaj> duccio, what help do you need for open source ?
<duccio> :) i think i can write code, or resolve bugs
<DrSilent> a good start would be to look at sourceforge
<DrSilent> plenty of open source projects there
<duccio> ok...and what to help ubuntu / kubuntu development?
<duccio> where is the starting point?
<LinuxWorld> 10 PRINT "Hello World"
<LinuxWorld> 20 GOTO 10
<LinuxWorld> 30 END
<LinuxWorld> RUN
<LinuxWorld> i also can write code
<LinuxWorld> :-D
<voice> infinite loop much?
<LinuxWorld> haha, this was my first program ever--
<LinuxWorld> on the C64
<voice> kwl
<LinuxWorld> if i remember it well....
<LinuxWorld> :-D
<voice> :D
<tzd> hmm how do i change list of options that appear when i click the middle mouse button please? I've changed it in the past but now i can't find where i do it anymore :/
<ubuntu> Bonjour
<Algyz> !fr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Red_Wraith> Hello, everyone.
<lucypher> Hi
<lucypher> I'm actually thinking to "migrate" from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, the only thing that is blocking me is Adept
<artur_> hello folks. That little battery showing the percentage of the battery, that use to be near the clock, is not there, i think that it wasn't initialized, what command should i use to init this?
<jussi01> lucypher: you can run synaptic no probs on kubuntu
<Red_Wraith> lucypher, you can install kde over ubuntu, and then you still have Synaptic.
<jussi01> or just install synaptic...
<lucypher> I find Adept really unusable and ugly (personal opinion) is there a valid alternative?
<lucypher> ok
<mitsarionas> artur_: i think it's guidance-power-manager
<Red_Wraith> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369 you can use this to install
<lucypher> Can I change the update manager too?
<Red_Wraith> ^ @ lucypher
<artur_> mitsarionas: you were right! Thnx very much!
<Red_Wraith> You still have your old programs, so you can just run it.
<mitsarionas> no problem :)
<Red_Wraith> ^ @ lucypher
<Red_Wraith> The old one, I mean, lucypher. Though I personally like the kubuntu auto updater better.
<sigma_12> what about packagekit for kde?
<Red_Wraith> Anyway, you'll still be able to run a GNOME session at worst, lucypher, it's in the login menu. So no problem!
<sigma_12> they should just replace adept with it
<Red_Wraith> sigma_12: I never tried it. Does it come installed or should I get the package?
<lucypher> sigma_12 : is there a packagekit for kde (qt)?
<sigma_12> its still experimental.
<sigma_12> yeah there is but its not in the ubuntu repos. the gnome version is in the repos
<Red_Wraith> Ah well, if it's experimental I don't want it. I've had package managers that were STABLE seriously damage my system. Luckily I caught it before it deleted X and repair work was minimal.
<Red_Wraith> Thank god the letter x is near the end of the alphabet, rather than the beginning...
<sigma_12> just use apt-get. yeah its terminal but gets the job done by far the best way
<coreymon77> adept mucks up to much
<coreymon77> doing apt-get through terminal has the least chance of crashing
<coreymon77> and it is adept crashing mid system upgrade that always sends my computer crazy
<sigma_12> inventing adept was like re-inventing the wheel
<Coggz> hi, I can't mount any removeable devices for some reason... I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<Coggz> anyhelp?
<phoenixz> Is there a way I can configure beagle and updatedb to NOT start doing their updates simultaneously at 10 in the morning when I start my computer?? for the last 20 minutes, my laptop has had a load of 20... cant do a thing here..
<utente> fgyfctt
<utente> fgg+
<utente> ghjj
<Red_Wraith> Hello.
<utente> salan
<Coggz> I can't mount any removeable devices for some reason... I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<slimjimflim> anyone know where the kernel source directory is?
<Red_Wraith> Do you mean where the compiled kernel is, or where the source code for the kernel is?
<RurouniJones> and website spider programs on Kubuntu?
<briggzer> hello everyone, any ideas on installing audio drivers for Reltek AC97 onboard sound. Hardy 8.04 64bit? i thought it was already installed but no sound??
<Red_Wraith> Sound drivers are a bit faulty on 8.04. Try searching the ubuntu forums
<Red_Wraith> !ubuntu-forums
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-forums
<Red_Wraith> http://ubuntuforums.org/ so much for fancy AI.
<Red_Wraith> !ubuntu forums
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu forums
<briggzer> thanks. i've been looking online through google all morning then i remembered about irc, now forums.. duh.
<Red_Wraith> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Red_Wraith> There we go.
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, anyway, there
<Red_Wraith> 's a lot of discussion on soundcards there.
<briggzer> what about installing thunderbird?
<briggzer> i downloaded it.. now I haven't used any linux for well, five years now... but I forgot how to install.
<Jucato> briggzer: open up Add/Remove Programs, search for Thunderbird, select, and install
<briggzer> i didn't see it there.
<Red_Wraith> Try Synaptic.
<Red_Wraith> Also, did you activate the restricted repositories?
<Jucato> or Adept Manager. or the command line. whatever you do, you don't need to 1) download from their website or 2) compile :)
<Jucato> Red_Wraith: they would be enabled by default
<briggzer> Jucato, that's right. see. I forgot how everything works.. i did download already, I was just looking to get installed.
<briggzer> thanksx.
<Red_Wraith> Right, I meant enable "universe".
<Xlexic> Does anyone know when KDE5 will release for Kubuntu?
<Xlexic> And how much it will cost?
<Xlexic> (I mean in memory and MB requirements, not $ of course)
<mkargar> hello:how to use debian testing package(for install latest package) in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> kde5?!
<coreymon77> 4's not even completely stable yet
<wad> Hi, guys. Yesterday I watched a co-worker (who is on Vista) do an ALT-TAB. The OS brought up a bunch of windows, tipped at an angle in 3d, and let him page through them until he found the app he was looking for. It was very cool, and looked very useful. When I do ALT-TAB all I get is a list of icons with textual descriptions. Is there any hope of an improved interface sometime soon?
<Xlexic> Anyone here from Shiraz?
<coreymon77> thats called vista's cheap ripoff of mac os' expose function
<Xlexic> coreymon77: No. Windows Vista is less proprietary than Mac.
<wad> coreymon77, Okay, sure. Micro$oft always steals good ideas. My point is that I was wanting that function on my beloved Kubuntu. :)
<Xlexic> wad: It's just really pathetic how you use a $ sign in your name. And by the way, I'm pretty sure you can enable it using Compiz-Config-Settings manager and use Super+Tab
<Jucato> wad:  only if you use Compiz or KDE 4's effects
<wad> Ah, okay, cool. Thanks, guys!
<Xlexic> Np. Windows still owns.
<Jucato> hm..
<coreymon77> wad: you realize that what you saw vista do was pretty much just eye candy, the function is the same
<wad> Xlexic: You object to my $pelling of Micro$oft with a dollar sign? Ooooh, I'm sooo soooory....
<wad> coreymon77, no, the function is not the same.
<wad> coreymon77, what I saw showed the actual window contents. What I see requires a mapping of the icon to what I remember of the window contents.
<Xlexic> Xlexic: Yeah, that | through it normally refers to money, hence it shows the lack of your primary education
<coreymon77> wad: i know what you mean, ive seen it, its a mix of alt+tab and mac os' expose
<Jucato> coreymon77: different effect
<buntfalke> hi
 * Xlexic has Microsoft's latest fire extinguisher just in case of a flame war.
<coreymon77> Jucato: it is eyecandy for the most part though
<coreymon77> not that i have anything against eye candy
<Xlexic> Mac OS Expose is a rip off of compiz.
<Jucato> still different. and let them decide what they want
<Jucato> Xlexic: Expose came first
<buntfalke> how can i restore the home folder of my main-user like it looked right after installation?
 * Red_Wraith gets popcorn and gets ready to watch the show.
<wad> I guess I'm in the habit of spelling Micro$oft like this to expose my opinion that the company is all about making money, regardless of negative impact to the industry.
<coreymon77> Xlexic: hes telling the truth
<Jucato> so let's stop talking about which OS ripped which. this is #kubuntu not #discuss-this-or-that-OS
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: what does it look like now?
<coreymon77> but, who doesnt rip stuff off from other people
<buntfalke> Red_Wraith: who cares.
<coreymon77> everyone rips off everyone else
<wad> Every GUI is a rip off of Xerox PARC. :)
<buntfalke> Red_Wraith: different. crap inside. still operational though, of course.
<Jucato> buntfalke: you ask a question, someone asks for a clarification, andyou answer "who cares"?
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: I don't know how to help you if I don't have enough info. What did it look like, and what does it look like now?
<wad> Actually, when there are standards of functionality that work, everyone benefits. Especially when it has to do with usability.
<coreymon77> wad: check compiz, maybe it can do it, otherwise, look around
<wad> What if the car manufacturers had patented their UI, and didn't let anyone else do things the same way?
<buntfalke> Uh, it's like this: I made a backup of another system, installed kubuntu, copied that backed up data into that home folder, and now i want to delete it again, and restore the .bashrc and what so ever else to the state it looks like just after installation
<buntfalke> so.
<buntfalke> i suppose i delete all the folder contents.
<buntfalke> and then what does the installer do besides the bare creation of that user?
<wad> One car would have a steering wheel on the right side, with knobs for acceleration, and a lever for a brake. Another would have to do something different, and have a central driver seat, with buttons for brakes, and a knob for the gas. Others would have bicycle pedals for the gas, and the steering wheel on the ceiling... you see my point?
<buntfalke> would a simple deluser && adduser do the trick?
<Jucato> wad: enough, ok?
<buntfalke> (I still dont know why you needed to know what's in there?)
<wad> My point being that "rip offs" regarding UI are beneficial.
<wad> Okay, I'll go away.
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: yes, a new user has a clean home folder.
<Jucato> wad: enable desktop effects, ask in #compiz-fusion for that effect
<buntfalke> Red_Wraith: thanks. so the installer does no more than "adduser" as well?
<wad> Jucato: Thanks.
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: I didn't need to know what's in there, but I needed to know exactly what your problem was. I though it could be a problem with the icon, for example.
<buntfalke> nono
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: Right, I get it now, I was just clarifying.
<buntfalke> Hm. Next question would be, if i delete the entire home/user folder, and as user is my "main" user, i will get into trouble doing that deluser adduser thing
<buntfalke> i mean...i need to log in after all
<buntfalke> hm
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: are you in gnome or kde?
<buntfalke> uh - terminal if needed :-)
<buntfalke> i dont mind
<buntfalke> kde, since i am in #kubuntu
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: Right, it's just not all people here are, surprisingly.
<buntfalke> i could give root a login shell, log in as root, deluser, rm -rf the home/user folder, adduser, and relogin, and set nologin shell for root again
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: Anyway, go to System Settings>user management.
<buntfalke> oh. never heard of that.
<Red_Wraith> And that'll make life much easier for you.
<buntfalke> but wont that run into trouble, when i delete the home dir it is belonging to?
<buntfalke> hmm
<Red_Wraith> First make the new user, and then log in as him, and then delete the old one.
<buntfalke> well. i want to recreate the _same_ user
<buntfalke> oh. wait. i need another user anyway, and even if not, it would still be esentially the same problem
<buntfalke> s/problem/method/
<buntfalke> good idea
<Red_Wraith> There is no difference between users in linux. As long as you don't have any data you want in the old account, there's no trouble.
<buntfalke> well, except for the name, hm? ;-)
<Red_Wraith> If there is data, move it to the new user, and then delete everything else in the old one's directory.
<buntfalke> i want to keep that name.
<buntfalke> anyway, i get the idea of using this gui thingy...let's see if it works cleanly.
<Red_Wraith> If you really want to, you can make a new user, delete the old one, and then make another new one with the old name.
<buntfalke> yes, that's what i am going to do
<Red_Wraith> Okay, good luck. I hope I was of help.
<buntfalke> as for root rights, the password of the root user is simply set to the same as the this "main" user, right? so i wont trash my root login by deleting that?
 * buntfalke doesnt like this whole sudo and nologin for root anyway
<buntfalke> although...might be good for novices so they dont forget to logout after su and dont trash the system every 5 minutes :-D
<Red_Wraith> right, since in linux there is no user who is Root/Administrator. You just type the root password.
<Red_Wraith> Also, it prevents viruses: nothing can do anything to the system without the password.
<Red_Wraith> And the password times out, so there is basically no window of opportunity for a program to do damage.
<Red_Wraith> This is because UNIX was built for mainframes with many terminals, and the creators didn't want the crash of a single terminal to mess up the whole system, so system files and personal data are unrelated. That is different from DOS in which the modification of system files by user-end programs is routine, since it was designed for easy to use personal computers.
<Red_Wraith> Sorry for the rant.
<Coggz> any one who can help
<coreymon77> depends on what the problem is
<coreymon77> Coggz: tell us what your problem is and we will see if we can help
<Coggz> ok, to do with hal i think. various usb removable drives error when i try to mount
<Coggz> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Coggz> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Coggz> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Coggz> dmesg | tail or so
<Coggz> like so...
<Red_Wraith> Coggz, did you try typing dmesg | tail into console?
<Coggz> yes
<Red_Wraith> What did you get?
<wad> How do I tell what version of kubuntu I'm running?
<Jucato> wad: "lsb_release -a"
 * wad tries
<wad> thanks!
<Coggz> ok...
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 2001888 512-byte hardware sectors (1025 MB)
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Coggz> [ 1740.312000]  sdb: sdb1
<Coggz> [ 1740.316000] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Coggz> [ 1740.316000] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<coreymon77> !pastebin | Coggz
<ubottu> Coggz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Coggz> no one else in channel, so if you dont mind, no pastebin
<Jucato> we do mind
<Coggz> i have been tring to fix for 4 hours,
<Coggz> i have work to do...
<SidStudios> Anyone know where I can get Ubuntu Goatse Gibbon?
<Red_Wraith> Coggz, are you running KDE?
<Coggz> i will next time
<buntfalke> Red_Wraith: "[19:00] <Red_Wraith> right, since in linux there is no user who is Root/Administrator. You just type the root password." wrong
<Coggz> yes
<jaakkome> who's the no one else who's not here
<SidStudios> I need it because Hairy Hardon won't install my Wireless drivers
<coreymon77> SidStudios: and what drivers are those?
<buntfalke> Red_Wraith: traditionally you have a dedicated "root" user! just ubuntu doesnt have that. and i kinda gives me the creeps. just as this gui for user administratoin. i do that in the terminal now. there it works as i want it to at least :-)
<SidStudios> coreymon77: BCM4311 (Broadcom
<Coggz> why do you say goatse?
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: to elaborate : go into console and type sudo, and when you give the root password, you can run the program as root.
<Coggz> anyways, any one able to decipher/fix my probleM?
<coreymon77> SidStudios: and youre telling me that the bcn43xx stuff wont work?
<buntfalke> what kind of confused me was, that sudo doesnt want to know the root pwd - it wants to know the pwd of the current user
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: Well, did your new user work?
<buntfalke> how wierd is that...
<SidStudios> coreymon77: Yes, Gutsy had an inbuilt utility inside the restricted drivers manager. This is on my laptop next to me
<buntfalke> well - the new user works - but deleting hte old one using gui doesnt.
<SidStudios> I'm on Fedora on this one
<buntfalke> which doesnt raise my trust in gui administration tools. just as this network manager which just didnt want to create the freaky default route until i rebooted the whole system which reminded my of windows :-)
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: you need to click the administrator mode to delete users in the gui.
<buntfalke> of course.
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: yet another security measure.
<Red_Wraith> buntfalke: Did you click it before you tried deleting?
<buntfalke> then it asks me the question wether i wanna delete the home folder and the group as well, i agree, and nothing happens :-)
<buntfalke> sure i did.
<buntfalke> red frame around it all
<buntfalke> well...terminal will do. i dont care.
<Coggz> OK, I cant be bothered anymore, i will just reinstall and start again
<Red_Wraith> Hmm... Hang on. I'll try it... Have a useless user anyway.
<Red_Wraith> dunno, worked for me.
<buntfalke> naa, i go back there now, fix that crap, and be done with this notebook from now on. i wont ever see this box again anyway.
<buntfalke> well. didnt for me.
<buntfalke> just deleted the data, but not the user.
<davide> quit
<Red_Wraith> You might have accidentally unchecked the second box.
<Red_Wraith> Oh well, the command line works, right?
<Red_Wraith> So no problem.
<Coggz> can someone please help...
<Red_Wraith> Coggz, if you're running kde, the windows partition can be mounted in a different way.
<Coggz> i dont think you understand, i cant mount any usb device... only as root. It sticks up that message then does nil all
<Red_Wraith> Oh...Sorry, I thought you had a different problem. Well, yours is a bit cryptic, so I'm afraid I probably can't help. Sorry.
<Coggz> do you understand the problem?
<Coggz> oh
<Coggz> ok, what are you like with apt problems
<coreymon77> !ask | Coggz
<ubottu> Coggz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Red_Wraith> Hey, does anyone know where KDE's system:/media is located in the main filesystem?
<Coggz> ok, tzdata wont configure and has stopped apt from working
<Coggz> yes, /media/
<Red_Wraith> No, it isn't. That's what confuses me.
<coreymon77> any error message coggz?
<Coggz> yes, 1 mo
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24520/
<coreymon77> ouch
<Coggz> ya
<coreymon77> sorry, i have no clue
<Coggz> i cant install anything
<coreymon77> thats beyond my knowledge
<Coggz> kk
<Red_Wraith> Coggz, did you try the ubuntu forums?
<Red_Wraith> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<LordTaeleon> heyo
<LordTaeleon> anyone home?
<Red_Wraith> Yeah.
<LordTaeleon> :D
<LordTaeleon> I've just loaded kubuntu on my laptop and I'm trying to figure out how to get the beast online
<LordTaeleon> I've just go no idea how it works :P
<LordTaeleon> I'm a n00b XD
<Red_Wraith> So uh, anyone know where Kubuntu's system:/media is on the root filesystem?
<Red_Wraith> LordTaeleon: What exactly is the problem?
<Coggz> !util-linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about util-linux
<LordTaeleon> Anyone around for Networking support?
<Red_Wraith> LordTaeleon: What exactly is the problem?
<LordTaeleon> here or PM?
<Red_Wraith> Anywhere you like.
<LordTaeleon> kk
<LordTaeleon> quite simply
<LordTaeleon> I don't know what I'm doing
<Red_Wraith> Alright. Now, did you try running a browser?
<LordTaeleon> ok.... I'm not bad lol
<Red_Wraith> LordTaeleon: Try running a browser, your connection may have been setup automatically.
<LordTaeleon> lol
<LordTaeleon> it didn't
<LordTaeleon> What I'm trying to figure out is how to manually set up the connection
<Red_Wraith> Okay. That's settled. Now, go to System>Administration>Networking.
<LordTaeleon> mmm - I would have expected to automatically pick up that its plugged into the router :S
<LordTaeleon> but nothing is there at all
<helpy> can i use xfce with ubuntu ?
<helpy> gnome and kde both are tooo heavy
<helpy> i want it to be lightening faast
<dwidmann> helpy: feel free
<dwidmann> helpy: also try fluxbox :)
<helpy> i hate kde's slow stuff
<helpy> you use fluxbox ?
<jussi01> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<helpy> i know about xubuntu
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<jussi01> :)
<helpy> hehe thanks
<helpy> my kubuntu has done me bad.
<jaakkome> Amarok (xine engine) doesn't work with alsa anymore. ("xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers"). What's up with that?
<helpy> i installed it three times in 48 hours and updated
<helpy> jaakkome try vlc
<helpy> forget amarok :)
<Coggz> can you help me fix a problem with mounting usb devices. None will mount unless im root. How can i fix this?
<Coggz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/
<dwidmann> jaakkome: try closing amarok, deleting your ~/.xine folder, and restarting amarok
<dwidmann> helpy: I would say I use fluxbox on occasion
<helpy> what do you use mainly ?
<helpy> gnome or kde ?
<dwidmann> kde :)
<jaakkome> dwidmann: didn't seem to work
<helpy> i hear kde4 is future and it gives me goose bumps
<dwidmann> it is the future, but it looks like it's hitting every pothole on its long road to becoming ... but that's okay ... so long as it gets there eventually
<dwidmann> jaakkome: one sec while I dig up the bug on it ...
<dwidmann>  bug 68187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68187 in amarok ""xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68187
<jaakkome> dwidmann: that doesn't seem to be it. I can use OSS on Amarok and the xine player thing doesn't work with alsa either.
<dwidmann> jaakkome: that bug seems to be a recurring one with possibly multiple causes. I thas been open/confirmed for two whole years now
<dwidmann> well, I lied
<dwidmann> not two whole years ... but working on it
<desmond> hey
<desmond> im not new to linux but its my first time on kubuntu
<desmond> any programs or codes to run to make it better?
<tcpsyn> Is the PPA repo hosed at the moment?
<desmond> ppa?
<coreymon77> desmond: run better? could you be any more descriptive?
<desmond> to run to make it better
<desmond> e.g. like get firefox or epiphany over konq
<desmond> or get vlc media player
<tcpsyn> desmond, yeah, http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<coreymon77> erm
<desmond> oh i know that one
<coreymon77> hardy wasnt released with kde standard
<desmond> i know
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> kde4
<coreymon77> typo
<desmond> i tried the kde4 only install
<desmond> but it didnt work
<coreymon77> desmond: im taking it you dont know what apt is correct?
<desmond> no i do
<desmond> i know how to get the stuff
<desmond> im just wondering if theres anything i should do or missed
<coreymon77> so, install firefox, and vlc
<coreymon77> using apt
<desmond> i did
<coreymon77> simple
<desmond> those were examples
<desmond> cause you didnt understand what i was saying
<apachelogger> hm
<coreymon77> so, what are you saying
<apachelogger> desmond: I take it you think firefox is better than konqueror
<desmond> no
<apachelogger> and vlc better than $xinebackend
<desmond> i think epiphany is better
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> my point is
<apachelogger> that is YOUR opinion
<desmond> well let me rephrase
<apachelogger> I could tell you install lynx, it makes browsing way faster
<desmond> what are YOUR opinions
<apachelogger> which would be a very valid suggestion
<desmond> epiphany is the fastest ive seen
<desmond> lynx you say?
<desmond> ima going to see
<apachelogger> desmond: epiphany, as in the current version is _as_ fast _as_ firefox
<apachelogger> it's using the very same rendering engine
<desmond> but it seems less bloated]
<coreymon77> so, what is it that you are looking for desmond?
<desmond> idk
<phiberoptik> salon kubuntu français svp??
<coreymon77> !fr | phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phiberoptik> merci
<katka> je tu nekdo z ceské republiky
<katka> CZE
<coreymon77> !cz | katka
<ubottu> katka: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<desmond> oh come on
<apachelogger> hm
<desmond> i was about to get that
<apachelogger> #kubuntu - gateway to the languages :D
<coreymon77> :)
<desmond> hey
<desmond> how do i change stuff in the kde menu
<desmond> nvm got it
<andriijas> does kopete work with kubuntu and kde4?
<ScorpKing> hi guys. is there a way to use a html page as the background in kde3?
<dwidmann> andriijas: last i checked, yes
<mot> kde4-config
<mot> is supposedly in kde4libs-dev
<mot> i don't see it.
<ScorpKing> hiya dwidmann :)
<shane__> hey is kde4 more stable yet
<dwidmann> How's it going ScorpKing?
<dwidmann> shane__: it's working on it, kde 4.1 beta 2 has made nice progress.
<dwidmann> shane__: and 4.1 should be released in about 3-4 weeks
<shane__> another 3-4
<shane__> k ill wait a month and then put it in
<neospd> Who can help me to install Ati HD 2400
<neospd> please write me to private
<neospd> Who can help me to install Ati HD 2400
<coreymon77> umm, install a hard drive?
<coreymon77> just stick the thing in the computer
<coreymon77> and format it
<coreymon77> oh wait
<coreymon77> thats a vid card
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> hehe
<dwidmann> I wonder if
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> would be useful
<neospd> i read many manuals, try it, not good results
<neospd> (sorry for my bad english)
<neospd> i need help
<neospd> in ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<neospd> help
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<mot> what's the latest version of kde in the 8.04 repos?
<neospd> yes
<imboscat> Blender expert needed , when i use blender 2.46 i can't use button N to set transition effect...
<neospd> blinking Blender, Wine, Cedega
<neospd> but all visual Gnome Extra effects is working
<dwidmann> neospd: maybe something along the lines of sync to vblank would help if such a thing is available and presently turned off
<neospd> screen resolution OK, ver. Ati card - True
<neospd> what i must to do
<neospd> screen very hard blinking
<neospd> how I can remove blinking?
<neospd> Please enybody help me! Big trouble with Ati HD2400 ! In ubuntu all works very good, but no good working OpenGL programs - Image Blinking
<LordTaeleon2> THANKS RED_WRAITH!!
<LordTaeleon2> Anyone else around for an evil networking issue?
<Red_Wraith> Bye.
<Red_Wraith> Try #ubuntu also.
<Coggz> hi all
<dwidmann> !repeat | neospd
<ubottu> neospd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<LordTaeleon2> anyone available for an evil networking issue?
<dwidmann> LordTaeleon2: what sort of evil networking issue?
<cap|com> is someone here using a "Acer Travelmate 6592G" notebook with kubuntu? are there some known problems concerning hardware/bios/etc?
<psycose> is it possible to get a deb package for gcc-4.3 in hardy ? thanks
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/ is the error message i get when i try to mount. This applies to many devices, not just one stick. Anyone got any ideas??
<ijacek> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<tkostov> Hi all! I`ve installed kubuntu but decided to put the ppa repo for kde 4.1 so I`ve puted it into sources.list and apt-get update && upgrade but i`ve recived the following error
<francarlos> alguem do brasil pode me dar uma ajuda?
<ubunturos> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tkostov> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa8_i386.deb (--unpack):
<neospd> how i can disable full screen redirect?
<tkostov> so i don`t know how to fix and contue upgrading
<tkostov> the last time - for 5 ot 6 days i found something in google but now i can`t
<tkostov> any ideas
<Coggz> ok, i have a problem with mounting usb removable drives... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499/ is the error message i get when i try to mount. This applies to many devices, not just one stick. Anyone got any ideas??
<dwidmann> Which package would /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname be setup by?
<afakan> selam
<afakan> wine konusunda yardımcı olabilecek war mı?
<afakan> hi how is install wine emulator?
<emilsedgh> afakan: go to menu->System ->Adept Manager
<emilsedgh> afakan: and search for wine
<emilsedgh> and right click on it
<emilsedgh> and press install
<emilsedgh> !tr | afakan
<ubottu> afakan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<RiCi12> or
<rockprincess> hi guys! i have a HUGE problem, since I ran the apt updates today, my xserver has restarted AUTOMATICALLY (without me doing anything) three times now.....out of the blue....any ideas?
<RiCi12> sudo apt-get install wine
<afakan> what name is ubuntu turkish room name?
<Schorfi> #ubuntu-tr
<afakan> ......
<afakan> ...
<sourcemaker> does kubuntu use an open source cms to provide all the information on there homepage?
<jussi01> sourcemaker: ask ryanakca
<sourcemaker> ryanakca: does kubuntu use an open source cms to provide all the information on there homepage?
<rockprincess> hi guys! i have a HUGE problem, since I ran the apt updates today, my xserver has restarted AUTOMATICALLY (without me doing anything) three times now.....out of the blue....any ideas?
<WaY> hello
<WaY> does anybody knows how to fit the transition to libplasma2 when installing a new widget?
<WaY> all widgets depends on libplasma1
<asraniel_> hi there. is there a way to delete the stored passwords for a certain wireless network from network manager?
<Nece228> i tweaked my kubuntu and now it uses 90 mb of ram :]
<Nece228> now kde 3.5 uses less memory than xubuntu
<dwidmann> Nece228: so what all did you change?
<Nece228> turned off some daemons
<tdn> I want to run a script each time a USB storage device is inserted. Can you help me on how to approach this?
<dwidmann> I think I'm sitting at 680MiB
<asraniel_> anybody knows where knetworkmanager stores it's config files?
<rockprincess> asraniel_: probably .kde/apps/share/config ?!
<asraniel_> rockprincess: jeah just found it, thank you!
<rockprincess> asraniel_: was it in there?
<asraniel_> rockprincess: nearly
<asraniel_> rockprincess: but i just saw that kwallet actualy stores the info i need, the network passwords
<rockprincess> asraniel_: true, havent thought about it
<asraniel_> rockprincess: and that kwallet has an interface to delete modify all stored passwords!
<rockprincess> yeah
<Nece228> if u wanna check ur ram usage a good tool is conky, sudo apt-get install conky
<s-casabrasil> join #debian-br
<briggzer> has anyone else had trouble with snd and  nVidia High Definition Audio MCP51 ??  I tried ubuntu forum to no avail, I've been looking in forums and researching all day, still haven't found any fixes... any ideas?
<liam> Hi all
<dwidmann> briggzer: I'd start here: nvidia hda mcp51
<dwidmann> crud, wrong copy+paste
<dwidmann> http://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia%20hda%20mcp51&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<dwidmann> there we go
<_dennister> how do i enable the libapache2-mod-auth-mysql module? sudo a2enmod ???
<_dennister> i've tried almost everything i can think of, and while docs tell u how to enable mod_ssl, it doesn't tell me how to enable the libapache2-mnod...
<TCA> hi..
<pim> What does this mean: cp: omitting directory `/home/pim/Gedownload/Kalmah - For The Revolution/' ?
<ryanakca> sourcemaker: yes, we use Drupal
<sourcemaker> ryanakca: thanks
<sourcemaker> ryanakca: is drupal better than ezpublish? any experience?
<mitsarionas> hi
<mitsarionas> does anyone have a problem with (gtk apps i think) checkboxes?
<mitsarionas> like in firefox, when i tick a checkbox it becomes highlighted but the tick inside doesn't show :(
<tom__> i have a problem with the radio buttons
<tom__> if they're focused, they disappear completely
<__kamz> i have a similar problem with the checkboxes - can't seem to fix them using the system settings
 * tom__ is heading for bed
<tom__> it took me 5 bloody (realy bloody) hours to set up vmware server
<mitsarionas> :(
<mitsarionas> i think it only happens when using qtcurve
<__kamz> yeah i noticed that too - but with other styles things look REALLY weird, so i left it as it was
<Nece228> i used qtcurve an had no problems
<mitsarionas> do you use gtk apps?
<Nece228> yeah
<[Relic]> Just made a new install on a new HD, is there a way to copy *ALL* information from the old HD to the new HD instead of having to reinstall everything?
<LiNuxBaBe> i'm running kubuntu 8.04,, installed ndiswrapper,, but if I try to connect with wifi-radar he won't get an ip-adress.. Dmesg output says ndiswrapper:: key 1 not set
<mitsarionas> :S
<Nece228> but when i installed my first gtk app i had polyester style
<mitsarionas> polyester doesn't seem to have any problems...though i dig qtcurve more...
<mitsarionas> have you changed any options in qtcurve?
<dennis_p> i can move windows from one desktop to one of the other 4.
<__kamz> no, all qtcurve options are default
<__kamz> you're right though, seems to work okay with polyester
<dennis_p> anyone know if i can drag a window from one display to another?
<mitsarionas> :S anyway..gotta go...
<mitsarionas> cya
<Nece228> bye
<__kamz> cheers
<Nece228> i like polyester style
<alexei_> Hi, I am new to kubuntu. How do I install lyx-1.5.5 from hardy-backports?
<Nece228> its clean and beatiful in same moment, and i like button animations of polyester :]
<__kamz> its alright, but i'm kind of attached to qt after all this time
<Nece228> i still see problems watching youtube in konqueror or opera or any other qt based web browser
<Nece228> in firefox everythinks fine
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: common problem...
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: 32bit? or 64?
<Nece228> 32 bit
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: try this: download the tarball from adobe (http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz) and extract it. but ignore the instructions. i will tell you what to do...
<tom__> what can i use to view .wmv files?
<Odd-rationale> tom__: kaffeine
<whileimhere> hi. Is there any real difference between synaptic and Adept Updater? What if I have started with one and switch to the other?
<Odd-rationale> tom__: but first install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: i think i tried this type
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: no, they are both frontends to apt
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: have you extracted it already?
<whileimhere> ahh okay
<whileimhere> Thanks!
<Nece228> yeah
<tom__> thanks
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: yes
<whileimhere> Is Super Karamba worth using as a panel alternative?
<Odd-rationale> Nece228:  ok. now create a folder ~/.netscape/plugins
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: i tried this type
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: but it didnt help
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: ok. didn't work?
<blistov_> arg. i have a bcm4310, using the b43-fwcutter.  It WAS working, until I reinstalled it, and now i get a bunch of errors during modprobe, with regards to wl: unknown symbol bcm_x.x.x
<blistov_> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: what dod you do after that?
<Odd-rationale> did
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: well, when i had installed from that, youtube worked, but when i restarted computer it dont worked again
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: hmm. did you put the libflashplayer.so in the ~/.netscape/plugins folder?
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: yeah, i did everythink good
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: you still there?
<tom__> Odd-rationale:  worked just fine ... it seems firefox has a few problems with opening files
<Odd-rationale> ok
<tom__> thanks again
<Odd-rationale> tom__: np
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: as i sayd after your instructions everythink worked fine, until i restarted computer
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: then went to konqueror --> settings --> configure konqueror --> plugins and made sure that $HOME/.netscape/plugins was on the top of the list. and then scanned for new plugins?
<Odd-rationale> did you do that?
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: yes, i did that correctly
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: hmm. did you go to the plugins tab and make sure that it shows that it detected the plugin?
<Nece228> yes it detected
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: hmm. dunno. that *should* work...
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: sayd that there is netscape plugin or somethink
<blistov_> anyone?
<blistov_> wl bcm43xx driver not working.
<blistov_> after reinstalling.
<blistov_> unknown sybols for all sorts of stuff.
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: are you using bcm43xx or b43 ?
<dwidmann> "[16:54] <blistov_> arg. i have a bcm4310, using the b43-fwcutter.  It WAS working, until I reinstalled it, and now i get a bunch of errors during modprobe, with regards to wl: unknown symbol bcm_x.x.x" if it's not broken ... don't fix/reinstall it?
<Freddy2> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | Freddy2
<ubottu> Freddy2: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Freddy2> anyone not being able to make a multiple file selection (non contigous) in konqueror @ kde 3.5.9? (hardy)
<Freddy2> is there any way to fix this?
<Freddy2> thx
<Odd-rationale> Freddy2: use ctrl
<Freddy2> i mean, having problems when using ctrl xD
<basy> hi, which ICQ client can send and recive files ? on kubuntu KDE 3.5.9.. ?
<Odd-rationale> basy: kopete ?
<Odd-rationale> Freddy2: why? what happens?
<blistov_> dwidmann_laptop: thats not really an answer at all.
<Freddy2> if you make a multiple selection with shift then you can unselect with ctrl, but from scratch if you try to make a multiple selection with ctrl it simply selects the second file, and unselects the first one
<blistov_> thats just being a dick, and there's nothing constructive about that.
<basy> Odd-rationale: i can't send file with kopete, only kopete on KDE 4.... can send files :(
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: are you using bcm43xx or b43 ?
<blistov_> either or.
<basy> Odd-rationale: and licq can't connect :(
<blistov_> doesn't matter.
<Odd-rationale> Freddy2: hmm. it shouldn't be that way. idk...
<Freddy2> sure
<blistov_> Odd-rationale:  both seem to give me the same error
<Odd-rationale> basy: dunno then... kde4.1 will be out soon...
<Freddy2> i can try to disable compiz.. it may be the problem, but..
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: you can try deleting the files in /lib/firmware. and cutting the drivers again....
<sinan> hi
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: then unload and try reloading the module.
<sinan> I need a good image viewer for my kubuntu
<blistov_> Did that.
<sinan> any suggestions?
<blistov_> Odd-rationale:  Also reinstalled the kernel modules
<Odd-rationale> sinan: gqenview
<Freddy2> gwenview
<sinan> Odd-rationale: I didn't like gwenview
<Freddy2> you can try digikam
<blistov_> Odd-rationale: what is the driver supposed to be called?  The kernel comes with a bcm43xx.ko as well, and I do not see a new one, after installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Odd-rationale> Freddy2: thanks for correction...
<sinan> Freddy2: Ok I will try
<sinan> Freddy2: I need a basic image viewer like Gnome has
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: also be aware tha you can only have one of the bcm34xx, b43, or b43-legacy loaded at a time
<Freddy2> simple viewer? kuickshow, or kview
<sinan> Freddy2: Ok
<sinan> Freddy2: Kview, sounds good ^^
<EagleScreen> hello people, i have a camera that uses USB Mass storage, for copy photos to computer, it works in Ubuntu and als in Debian+KDE, but not in Kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: b43-fwcutter is the newest. bcm43xx is being depreciated...
<edju> What's the kde equivalent of gnome's "System → Administration → Device Manager"?
<Odd-rationale> edju: kmenu --> system --> kcontrol
<Odd-rationale> ?
<EagleScreen> in Ubuntu anjd debian, dmesg attach a disk dev as sdd1 to the camera, in Kubuntu dmesg does not it
<blistov_> Odd-rationale: I completely removed bcm43xx-fwcutter and b43-fwcutter, as well as the respective firmware, then reinstalled b43-fwcutter, and cut the firmware. the b43.ko was created, but when i modprobe it, no device appears.
<blistov_> Any ideas?
<alexei_> hi
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: did you remove all the other modules? bcm43xx and b43-legacy?
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: you are checking with iwconfig? correct?
<blistov_> yes.
<blistov_> and yes
<Freddy2> there are other 2 "yes" remaining XD
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: then try removing the b43 module (sudo modprobe -r b43) and loading the b43-legacy module
<dennis_p> sinan: only gwenview has proper fullscreen simple picture display without stupid borders.
<blistov_> Odd-rationale: stil no dice.
<blistov_> neither driver registers with any hardware.
<blistov_> Its a broadcom bcm4310
<blistov_> WAS working.
<blistov_> And I'm still getting the unknown symbols for wl:
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: then you might have to try using the bcm43xx-fwcutter. you wont have to uninstall b43 or remove the files in /lib/firmware. just make sure you don't have both modules loaded and it should be fine...
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: also, be aware that b43-fwcutter and bcm43xx-fwcutter have different wl_apsta.o files that they cut...
<blistov_> Odd-rationale: when I install the bcm43-fwcutter, it does not create a ko
<Odd-rationale> here is the file i use for my BCM4306: http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: you mean when you cut the firmware it doesn't create the file?
<blistov_> It doesn't create a bcm43xx.ko
<blistov_> there is one that ships with the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel.
<blistov_> the bcm43xx-fwcutter simply cuts the firmware.
<blistov_> modprobeing the driver ... does nothing.  a strace shows that its not even probing for hardware.
<blistov_> Odd-rationale: i'm starting to suspect my wireless card is being retarded.
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: could be... is it built in? usb? or pcmia?
<blistov_> usb, internal.
<blistov_> brand new laptop.
<blistov_> worked until this morning
<Odd-rationale> brand new? cool! what laptop did you get?
<blistov_> New HP pavilion dv2500.  turion 64 x2 tl-62 2.1GHz, 4GB ram at 1666, 1666 fsb, 320GB 7200RPM
<blistov_> I think the dv2500 line is the only laptop worth buying right now.
<blistov_> Only $900
<blistov_> CAD
<blistov_> only qualm i have is with the broadcom wireless.
<DarkriftX> yuck
<DarkriftX> 34xx?
<Odd-rationale> 43xx
<DarkriftX> er,m, yeah
<blistov_> Yea, makes me angry
<DarkriftX> fingers moving too fast
<DarkriftX> thts what i have
<blistov_> I don't want to use ndis, cause I need promisuous mode.
<blistov_> and ndis doesn't recover well from s3 states
<hyper_ch> hiho, I just tried compiz on kde 3.5.x on hardy.... works so far except, that I can't move applications to "different" desktops
<Odd-rationale> my broadcom works just fine...
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: pretty slick looking laptop though. I want to get a new one. Pretty sick of this old 600 Mhz lappy...
<blistov_> haha.
<blistov_> I just built myself a new gaming rig as well, but realised i have much more important things to be doing than gaming.
<blistov_> :(
<blistov_> So i'm selling the new rig, and switching back to a lappy.
<blistov_> fucking 10GHz, 4GB@2000MHz, 2.9TB raid10
<blistov_> :)
<blistov_> biiiig case.
<Odd-rationale> i used to have a toshiba tecra m4 tablet pc... with 2 gb of ram... but the motherboard broke... so i'm stuck with what i got...
<Odd-rationale> blistov_: turn it into a sever :)
<Odd-rationale> server
<blistov_> I already have lots of servers.
<blistov_> Real servers. :)
<Odd-rationale> oh. ok...
<blistov_> The desktop is single user fast, but nothing for multiuser.
<blistov_> Bus is too narrow on pc's.
<blistov_> arg.
<blistov_> ok, so the wl starts, but gets a whole string now, of unknown symbols.
<Bastu> Hey! When i recently started my computer my HDD configuration was totally screwed up... all my harddrives had new names and that *** up my fstab, what gives? Can i specify my hdd names anyway? I had just added a new harddrive to the fstab but not much else had been done to the system
<blueray> hey guys
<blueray> is netfilter the ip list firewall for kubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> I have a oddness I cannot surf but chatting over kopete works fine. I use hardy and connect to unsecured wlan via knetworkmanager.
<Nece228> ive installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nece228> and java works only in firefox
<Nece228> what i need to do that itll work on konqueror?
<rbrunhuber> name resolution works find because i can ping most pages via hostname
<blistov_> arg, this is making me insane.
<blistov_> neither the bcm43xx or b43 will work.
<blistov_> i'm wondering if they don't work with an updated version of wireless tools or the2.6.24-19 kernel.
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: in Settings --> configure konqueror --> java, try enabling the use kio checkbox. then restart konq. But even then, it doesn't work 100%. so... use firefox... :)
<blueray> is netfilter the ip list firewall for kubuntu?
<ImperialJester> Odd-ratinale beat me to it...
<afakan> selam
<Odd-rationale> ImperialJester: :P
<afakan> how is setup wine?
<afakan> pls help me
<afakan> i see in the folder more files
<ImperialJester> How to set up wine?
<Odd-rationale> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<afakan> yep
<Odd-rationale> see also #wine
<afakan> ow ow ow ty
<shadshodao> hi aLL
<afakan> ubottu:)
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | afakan
<ubottu> afakan: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blistov_> http://pastebin.com/m44c08bcd
<blistov_> thats my dmesg output when the b43 driver tries to load
<blistov_> or rather, ieee80211
<Colonel_Panic> hey everyvody
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having some trouble with Firefox
<ImperialJester> What's the problem?
<Colonel_Panic> Youtube videos and other Flash content won't play all the way through
<Colonel_Panic> it starts, gets a few seconds in then stops
<ImperialJester> Connection...?
<Odd-rationale> Colonel_Panic: maybe it is you internet connection...
<ImperialJester> Is it just laggy, or has it been like this for the last 30 years?
<Colonel_Panic> it looks like it's still streaming the information, but the Flash content doesn't continue playing
<Colonel_Panic> no, it isn't my Internet connection
<Odd-rationale> ImperialJester: great mind think alike, eh?
<Colonel_Panic> this just started after I did the most recent Adept updates
<ImperialJester> yeah.
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: i actually need a path where is java installed
<ImperialJester> hrm...
<Colonel_Panic> guess maybe I'll try rebooting?
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: try "which java"
<Odd-rationale> in terminal
<Colonel_Panic> the same thing happened before when I upgraded to Firefox 3
<ImperialJester> Can someone please tell me how to get my nick a different color?
<alexei_> hello, what is the status/policy with hardy-backports? I want to pull newer lyx-1.5.5 from there, but aptitude wants toupgrade QT as well. I fear dll-hell...
<Odd-rationale> Colonel_Panic: that is done in you irc client....
<Odd-rationale> your
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Colonel_Panic> what?
<Odd-rationale> ImperialJester: i mean...
<ImperialJester> okay.
<Colonel_Panic> yeah change it in your settings
<ImperialJester> Thanks.
<Colonel_Panic> anybody haver any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: wassup?
<Colonel_Panic> Youtube videos and other Flash content won't play all the way through
<Colonel_Panic> it starts, gets a few seconds in then stops
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: what broswer and what architecture?
<Colonel_Panic> it looks like it's still streaming the information, but the Flash content never resumes playing
<Colonel_Panic> Firefox 2.0.0.14
<tabe3> hello
<Nece228> Odd-rationale: thanks mate, now its working
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: what architecture?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running an Intel CoreDuo Extreme
<tabe3> my kubuntu installation freezes at 91% in vbox. i have tried vmware along with redownloading from 3 diff mirrors
<Colonel_Panic> ASUS mobo
<Colonel_Panic> 2GB RAM
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: np
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: is it 64bit
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: and are you running 64bit linux
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: grab nspluginwrapper
<Colonel_Panic> Kubuntu Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> sudo apt-get install?
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: indeed
<ImperialJester> yes
<Colonel_Panic> E: Couldn't find package nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<Odd-rationale> ugh. i'm getting bad lag... :(
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: thats what i used
<ImperialJester> isn't it nds?
<ImperialJester> ndspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: basically you'll install firefox32 and flash
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649216
<tabe3> its stuck again at 91%
<ImperialJester> Woo, I got it.
<ActionParsnip> ImperialJester: all good?
<ImperialJester> All good.
<ImperialJester> Nuu, it's still not the right color.
<ActionParsnip> ImperialJester: sweet dude
<ImperialJester> Got it?
<ImperialJester> Yeah.
<ImperialJester> I'm trying to remember this one linux OS...
<tabe3> anybody? why does installation of hardy freezes at 91% in virtual box and vmware 6.5
<ImperialJester> It's one you pay for
<ImperialJester> How many times have you tried it?
<tabe3> lindows
<ImperialJester> No...
<tabe3> 4 th time now
<ImperialJester> Hrm. That happened to me before, but on the 3rd time, it worked.
<tabe3> i am using alternate install 386
<tabe3> my comp is q6600 , 2gb, vista 32 bit host os
<tabe3> i have tried with VT enabled/disabled both
<ImperialJester> I can't give you a decent answer, but I'm sure someone can. I'll keep looking.
<tabe3> imperial
<tabe3> what worked vbox or vmware
<Arianna> with a system that has windows installed on it, the dos command to format the disk is fdisk - what is the equivalent for a system that has kubuntu installed on it?
<tabe3> fdisk is to partition
<tabe3> format is for formating
<tabe3> commandline.org has list of shell commands
<afakan> how is setup wine?
<ActionParsnip> linux format == mke2fs
<afakan> turkish language?
<engineer> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<engineer> !tu
<ActionParsnip> !wine | afakan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<ubottu> afakan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<afakan> who is say me wine setup with turkish language?
<ImperialJester> okay, so to set up a permanent nick, I just type the command in here, right?
<ActionParsnip> !register | ImperialJester
<ubottu> ImperialJester: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<afakan> me?
<ImperialJester> !register | ImperialJester
<ubottu> ImperialJester, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> afakan: follow the guide above that i sent you
<afakan> i am registered now how is enter my nick password?
<afakan> i dont use wine:(
<ActionParsnip> afakan: entering your pass is detailed in the link
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have a koolu system?
<afakan> what is turkish ubuntu room name?
<ActionParsnip> afakan: id bring up the room list
<afakan> how is?
<ActionParsnip> afakan: what irc client do you use?
<Walzmyn> camorama says it cannot find my camera on /dev/video0 - but skype is working just fine with the camera - how do i get camorama to play nice?
<afakan> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: what device does camorama use?
<ActionParsnip> afakan: no, thats you operating system, what do you use to chat on irc?
<ActionParsnip> afakan: konversation? xchat? pidgin?
<Walzmyn> apparently it wants /dev/video0 but all it does it give me a warning box that says it cannot find the camera and then closes, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: so both use /dev/video0
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: im not asking what your cam is mapped to. im asking what config both apps use
<Walzmyn> ActionParsnip, that's actualy part of my question, I cannot find the config for camorama
<afakan> konversation
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: im not familiar with either app
<afakan> kubuntu-konversation
<Walzmyn> ActionParsnip, me neither, really, installed both yesterday
<ActionParsnip> afakan: better, ok if you look at the top where it says Server. room  list is there
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/dlls
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/documentation
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/fonts
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/include
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/libs
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/loader
<Walzmyn> afakan don't spam the channel like that
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/programs
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/server
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: if camorama expects /dev/cam0 for example, you can create a symlink
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/tools
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/aclocal.m4
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/ANNOUNCE
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/AUTHORS
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/ChangeLog
<Walzmyn> What is he doing?
<ActionParsnip> afakan: dont flood dude
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/configure
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/configure.ac
<ActionParsnip> Walzmyn: i have no idea at all
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/COPYING.LIB
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/LICENSE
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/LICENSE.OLD
<Walzmyn> i don't think he does either
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/Make.rules.in
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/Makefile.in
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/README
<afakan> /home/afakan/Masaüstü/wine-0.9.55/VERSION
<afakan> list is where?
<afakan> sudo apt-get install wine
<afakan> i am write but
<afakan> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<afakan> i dont install wine
<afakan> i must find ubuntu turkish chat room:(
<Walzmyn> !turkish | afakan
<ubottu> afakan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<afakan> ty ubottu
 * Walzmyn grins
<nicolasvenegas> hola a tod@s
<nicolasvenegas> peimera vez
<nicolasvenegas> por aca
<nicolasvenegas> algun chileno
<Walzmyn> !sp | nicolasvenegas__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Walzmyn> yeah, yeah, i realised that as soon as i did it
<ActionParsnip> hehe
 * ActionParsnip takes a cookie
<engineer> sp?
<engineer> as in spain
<engineer> i think he was from chile
<Walzmyn> well, i'm typing wiht a 6th month old in my lap
<engineer> nice
<engineer> he should feel your heat
<engineer> and sleep more confortable
<compilerwriter> Anybody here bought a Dell with Kubuntu preloaded on it?
 * Walzmyn bought a real computer: thinkpad
<dunas> Ok, I just plugged in a Plantronics headset, stereo and microphone, to the digital jacks on the back of my computer. While the headset works perfectly for audio, the microphone doesn't appear to be detected by Kubuntu. Is there some way to fix that?
<Walzmyn> dunas, is the mic not ditected or is the mic muted?
<Walzmyn> dunas, i know it gets muted alot to prevent feedback when you boot up
<dunas> Walzmyn: I just plugged it in, I haven't rebooted since, but when playing Team Fortress 2 the microphone didn't respond to Mic Testing.
<Walzmyn> dunas, have you used another mic with the computer?
<dunas> Walzmyn: No, never.
<Walzmyn> dunas, check kmix and make sure it's not muted there.
<Walzmyn> dunas, they do that so folks don't fire the computer the first time and get serious feedback
<dunas> Walzmyn: Aha.
<blistov_> Aw fuck.
<dunas> Walzmyn: Thanks
<blistov_> bcm43xx relies on softmac, which ubuntu has officiall depricated.
<blistov_> wtf.
<blistov_> that means everyone with a bcm43xx usb card, is fucked.
<NickPresta> !ohmy | blistov_
<ubottu> blistov_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Walzmyn> dunas, did that fix it?
<dunas> Walzmyn: I think so, logging into TF2 to make sure.
<derdui> Hi, dieas anybody know howto convert hexcodes in normal text?
<KRF> derdui, start python
<KRF> type: print 0xFF
<derdui> ok, so i type in python my hexcode, and type print to convert KRF ?
<KRF> derdui, heh. no. first start python, then type: "print 0xFF"
<KRF> thats all
#kubuntu 2008-07-03
<ImperialJester> Can someone please tell me how to set shortkeys?
<_dennister> anyone have torrentflux installed on hardy? from repositories?...having lots of probs at the very end of this
<KRF> derdui, or maybe i get you wrong, whats "normal text"?
<KRF> you mean ascii code?
<ImperialJester> Derudi, the output of python "print 0xFF" is 255.
<derdui> i have scanned my network with wireshark, and i wanna read the output.... that ist in hex...
<derdui> now to python, wich proggy should i use?
<ImperialJester> I haven't a clue.
<derdui> !python
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python
<ImperialJester> Hrm. Konqueror doesn't want to do anything java-related too well.
<ImperialJester> Can someone help me?
<KRF> http://love-python.blogspot.com/2008/05/convert-hext-to-ascii-string-in-python.html @ derdui
<KRF> ImperialJester, true
<ImperialJester> Then, there isn't a whole lot of anything you can do to help?
<ign0ramus> Hey all.  Does anyone know how to check a tickbox in a browser (Firefox) without the aid of a mouse?
<derdui> thanks KRF
<Odd-rationale> ign0ramus: tab and space
<ImperialJester> Tabbing over, and hitting enter?
<Odd-rationale> tab to navigate, space to check.
<ImperialJester> Ooohh... You beat me again.
<_dennister> anyone available to help with torrentflux on a lamp stack? downloaded from repositories? (unlike the other working isntallation i have)
<Odd-rationale> :P
<ImperialJester> Yes, it is space.
<ImperialJester> *facepalms self*
<ign0ramus> thanks odd-rationale
<ign0ramus> gg imperialjester
<Odd-rationale> ign0ramus: np
<ImperialJester> Google guy? Sorry, don't know what that means.
<ImperialJester> How do I switch my main browser from Konqueror to FireFox? (please :D)
<hydrogen> it's in systemsettings
<ImperialJester> Thanks.
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<Red_Wraith> Hey Action_Parsnip. Can you believe some jerk registered my ShadowKnight alias?
<Red_Wraith> Does anyone know where system:/media is in the root filesystem?
<sebastian> can i get help here for freespire aswell?
<jlaine> as it says, it's in /media
<ImperialJester> I'm sure you could, if they don't have their own channel...
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sebastian> ok well i have a wireless usb and when i installed freespire it detected it and i could use it, but when i restarted it dont detect it.
<MachinTrucChose> Hi
<martijn81> am i the onlyone with a not working firefox in 8.04?
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me the difference in KSysGuard between "User %" and "System %" for CPU usage?
<martijn81> are there any reported bugs for this?
<MachinTrucChose> I'm using 80% user, but 10% system...
<MachinTrucChose> martijn81: none whatsoever. It installed from the update and been working fine since.
<Red_Wraith> test
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<martijn81> MachinTrucChose: wierd, i even removed the temps files in ~/.mozilla
<Odd-rationale> MachinTrucChose: iirc, user is process started by you, system are processes sstarted by root...
<MachinTrucChose> Odd-rationale: got it, thanks. I was worried I was being limited to a certain amount of CPU percentage.
<snake_> hola
<snake_> alguien me puede ayudar, sou nuevo?
<Red_Wraith> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Odd-rationale> !es | snake_
<ubottu> snake_: please see above
<snake_> ok thanks
<dersimonurdur> SLM TÜRKCE BİLEN WARMI
<dersimonurdur> DEMEKKI YOK :)
<Odd-rationale> ImperialJester: hey!
<Red_Wraith> Hey ActionParsnip. Can you believe the nick ShadowKnight was registered a couple of days ago?
<ImperialJester> Um... Hey?
<Odd-rationale> ImperialJester: what was that for?
<ImperialJester> Just trying things...
<ActionParsnip> shadownight is cool
<Red_Wraith> I know. But it was registered. While I was using it, no less!
 * Red_Wraith grumble grumble.
<Red_Wraith> Anyhow, does anyone know how to get to system:/media in the root filesystem. I can't find it!
<ActionParsnip> Red_Wraith: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Red_Wraith: surly cd /media works
<Red_Wraith> Well, in KDE you have a system places menu, and one of them is Storage Media. That takes you to someplace that in the Konqueror input bar it says system:/media and lists stuff like the cdrom drive and the windows partition. It is not the same as /dev.
<pucko-> Red_Wraith, it's not in the filesystem. it's an abstraction
<ActionParsnip> Red_Wraith: yes thats the /meda folder with cd drives etc
<R2LM> What's the equivalent of the Gnome program "Software Sources" in Kubuntu?
<Red_Wraith> pucko-: what do you mean by "abstraction" and ActionParsnip: No it's not. That's my problem.
<ActionParsnip> R2LM: adept sources?
<pucko-> Red_Wraith, what I mean is the there is no such place as system:/media on the filesystem.
<Red_Wraith> Right, so how does it get it?
<pucko-> Red_Wraith, kde just makes it up as a sensible abstraction for you to view your drives and such.
<Red_Wraith> Oh. Ok.
<pucko-> Red_Wraith, it checks mounted partition and stuff and looks for usb-drives and all that and then it lists what it thinks is apropriate...
<pucko-> like magic
<Red_Wraith> I was just wondering since that's really the only way I've managed to access my windows partition so far. Not that I use windows anymore, but I've got important files there.
<d1os_mio> p.ip.ip.i[#kubuntu] p.ip.ip.i
<Red_Wraith> *cough* games *cough*
<pucko-> Red_Wraith, you can still access them from the console. it's just a little more of a hassle.. but it's all there of course.
<ubuntu__> Hum. I seem to have totally n00bed up my system. Can somebody help me with a reinstall where I do not lose all my files?
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, I know. I was just wondering about that particular feature. Thanks for clarifying.
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Red_Wraith
<ubottu> Red_Wraith: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, I know. Thanks though.
<R2LM> ActionParsnip: Is that the name in the menus somewhere? I have Kubuntu-desktop installed on top of my Ubuntu installation, so I'm not sure where to find "Adept Sources" in my menus.
<ubuntu__> Right now I booted from a live dvd and cannot open my existing partitions (hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999)
<ActionParsnip> R2LM: you could edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<R2LM> ActionParsnip: True, I've done that before, but I like to use a GUI when I can. :) So is "Adept Sources" the name of the program in the menus?
<ubuntu__> how do I mount my existing sda1 and sda3 partitions on the live dvd? I need to do a proper backup before I reinstall
<Guest96932> does anyone know what the error, the adp database could not be opened! this may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some simliar problem. etc.
<ubuntu__> I obviously cannot edit /etc/fstab, because it's on the dvd and not writable
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: write a script and put it on usb, or online
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: or on lan
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ActionParsnip> Guest96932: is that the exact error?
<jill> why my desktop under 800x600 where is the file of this options i need insert to it 1024x768
<jill> ?
<word> in the repos why is firefox 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 the latest version? isn't that firefox 3 beta 5?
<word> that's like...months old...
<Walzmyn> word, my version of FF identifies itself as v3.0
<stdin> word: enable hardy-updates
<jill> tell me please where is the file of resolution configurations.. my desktop is 800x600 but i need 1024x768
<CZ-18> jill: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CZ-18> jill: you need root permissions to edit it
<CZ-18> jill: you should be able to do that from kcontrol, though
<Walzmyn> jill look in system settings
<CZ-18> jill: under Peripherals -> Monitor &Display
<jill> there is no any high resolution because i dont have a driver yet.. but i know vesa can use 1024x768
<Walzmyn> jill what kinda card do you have?
<jill> buil-in nvidia 6100
<jill> i need z-org nvidia drv
<jill> i know
<jill> but i want turn 1024 now
<Walzmyn> jill look under kmenu>>system>>hardware drivers management
<jill> can i do this?
<jill> okay
<Walzmyn> getting the driver though ubuntu is the best way to keep it uptodate
<jill> ))))))))))))))
<jill> i am so stupid
<Walzmyn> not at all
<jill> it not for a girls.. i meant system)
<jill> it is*
<Walzmyn> jill, I know this, because I had to uninstall the nvidia driver i went to all the effort to compile so i could install the ubuntu one :)
<jill> listen, can i use two adept processes in one time?
<Walzmyn> no
<Walzmyn> the database can only be locked by one aplication at a time
<jill> okay.. can i pause my update download, activate my driver and start update to resume
<jill> ?
<nicolasvenegas> hola
<nicolasvenegas> alguien me ayuda a actualiozar kubuntu
<nicolasvenegas> hola
<nicolasvenegas> a todos
<jill> and if my download will complete is there 100% warranty multimedia files like avi or mpeg warks in kaffeine?
<nicolasvenegas> alguien me ayuda a actualizar kubuntu
<CZ-18> jill: depends, what packages are you downloading? and there can bever be 100% warranty, you never know if some weird crazy error happens (like lightening strike on computer)
<jill> okay)) 70% warranty?)))
<jill> 75?)
<CZ-18> jill: what packages are you downloading
<CZ-18> jill: If you have the dodecs, the files should work. Personally, I don't prefer using kaffeine, so I can't speak too much about it
<jill> after install of the system adept ask me in systray  - "download updates?" and i say "yea, do this".. 250Mbytes are downloading now))
<jill> like office core or kdelibs
<jill> and kde libs data.. there are too many packs
<dennis_p> smplayer is awesome it plays the subtitles that kaffeine could not and looks similar
<CZ-18> jill: you've have to download codecs, some don't come by default
<jill> give me any ways to do this
<jill> and i cant view russian symbols in amarok... but in old kde versions it was...
<CZ-18> jill:
<CZ-18>  apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<CZ-18>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<CZ-18> all on one line
<dennis_p> i thought kaffeine activates automatic codec download when you try to open a unfree file
<jill> okay... it is so simlpe.. cant imagine it)))
<Walzmyn> dennis_p, so did i, but it didn't work for me either
<dennis_p> what you missed some old intel codec or something ancient?
<thomas__> Are there problems with the U.S. update servers?
<thult> so which one is the better? is it just user-related question concerning desktop manager.. ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Jaws> mean about reliability
<dennis_p> ubuntu is better because more time has been spend on it
<dennis_p> but i prefer kubuntu
<dennis_p> there are no reliabilty issues with kubuntu just some thing don work as well as is possible on KDE
<CZ-18> personally, i find KDE far easier to use
<NickPresta> dennis_p, I would say things work just as well, just differently (and perhaps not as verbose)
<CZ-18> a lot of the custom ubuntu stuff is focused more on GNOME
<CZ-18> but in general, KDE is easier
<CZ-18> at least for me
<Jaws> more support for kde methinks
<Jaws> guess afterall this all is just a matter of taste..
<Jaws> have found kde more stable imo.
<Jaws> using 8.04
<dennis_p> thatś nice to hear
<dennis_p> the ś is kubuntu´s fault of course :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> hello, last time i went to bed i left the terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> upgrading to hardy from dapper
<CostaRicanQuaker> it was taking over 4 hours
<Jaws> terminal is quite relaxing thing sometime :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check if its complete?
<intelikey> pidof apt-get
<Jaws> apt-get install everything
<Jaws> :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey
<CostaRicanQuaker> that did nothing
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ?   what do you mean ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i know if it finished installing all the packages that it was upgrafding to
<dennis_p> is that terminal window still running or has it been quit?
<intelikey> either it returns the process identifier of the named process or it returns empty string.    the empty string means that apt-get is not running.
<sdlnxgk> anyone having  issues with Hardy Haron install???
<Jaws> and what was the last messages of that terminal ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ pido apt-get
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: pido: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ pidof apt-get
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker oh.     sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker yes.  that meant that apt was not running.   ^
<Jaws> yes sudo. not bido :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo-apt get install -f
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: sudo-apt: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<Jaws> without - sign  between sudo and apt ....
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on xfce right now btw
<DarkriftX> dude
<intelikey> pebcak
<CostaRicanQuaker> pl
<DarkriftX> read whats being said
<DarkriftX> type carefully
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker    sudo apt-get install -f
<CostaRicanQuaker> Reading package lists... Done
<CostaRicanQuaker> Building dependency tree... Done
<CostaRicanQuaker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1068 not upgraded.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does that mean?
<sdlnxgk> how can I kill xserver ????  I have did it in the past but now just sit with a black screen what is different with Hardy Haron
<Jaws> what seems to be ok.
<intelikey> means it's done.
<Jaws> nothing to upgrade i guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i check that i'm on ubuntu hardy?
<Jaws> nor.. 1068 updates to install but not been installed..
<intelikey> one more test.   lsb_release -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> No LSB modules are available.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<CostaRicanQuaker> Release:        6.06
<CostaRicanQuaker> Codename:       dapper
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok that's a nuisance
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was watching that upgrade for over four hours
<CostaRicanQuaker> does that mean i have to do the whole thing all over?
<Jaws> dual booting ?
<intelikey> pastebin     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey? what do i do
<intelikey> pastebin     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jaws> yes. check the problem from logs..
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i type cat /etc/apt/sources.list and enter it and then paste what shows up on patebin?
<intelikey> yep
<Jaws> you can see the the error whether it exists or not.
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24586/
<intelikey> pebcak
<intelikey> pastebin  >>>   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sdlnxgk> anyone using hardy version with NVIDIA drivers??
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm not getting it
<TheKiNG> Hello.
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> and pastebin the results
<Jaws> nope. don't care about the display drivers. just using the good & reliable & compatible.
<Daisuke_Ido> CostaRicanQuaker: no, no you are not getting it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do
<Jaws> change platform ?
<TheKiNG> I have a S3 Trio3D video card, and I'm trying to install Kubuntu, but KDE doesn't show up, when doing startx, it does nothing, any solutions?
<sdlnxgk> Jaws, wish I could do that but i'm running SLI mode and need the Nvidia drivers for gaming :(
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24587/
<CostaRicanQuaker> there
<sdlnxgk> has been easy before so i'm sure something changed in the upgrade.. I guess i'll give envy a try sine it's in the package list
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker type this in the terminal       " cat /etc/apt/sources.list "    # without the quotes
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24587/
<intelikey> ok that's better.
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do i do
<TheKiNG> ...
<CostaRicanQuaker> to finish upgrading
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo apt-get update
<TheKiNG> intelikey, can you help me?
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm, this is going to take up from where it left, right?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker yeah
<intelikey> TheKiNG kwin --version
<Jaws> the answers are found on the internet usually ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24588/ _
<TheKiNG> intelikey: Qt: 3
<TheKiNG> oops
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<intelikey> Jaws please stop.  it's too busy in here for that right now.
<TheKiNG> intelikey: Qt: 3.3.8b, KDE: 3.5.9, KWin: 3.0
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what now intelikey?
<intelikey> TheKiNG   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker hold.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> just did that
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i had already done this
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i already waited for ti to end for over four hours
<CostaRicanQuaker> before i went to bed
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker from breezy to hardy is not supported,  so you have to go breezy > dapper (where you are now) > hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> no no
<CostaRicanQuaker> actionpasnip had helped me
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me show you
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker lsb_release already show'd me.
<TheKiNG> intelikey: didnt work.
<TheKiNG> i reconfigured everything
<TheKiNG> not a damn thing.
<TheKiNG> sad part is kubuntu 6.06 LTS works
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i get hardy?
<intelikey> TheKiNG still startx does nothing ?   what error does it yeld ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> all of that upgrading couldnt have been in vain
<[Relic]> what is the command to list all installed packages to a single file so I can do a quick up date to the new HD?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker you are on your way now.    assuming you ran the apt-get dist-upgrade command   and it's fetching.
<TheKiNG> Fatal Server Error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0 intelikey
<intelikey> [Relic] dpkg -l > single_file
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<sps> where to download the updated 8.04.1? is it available yet?
<CostaRicanQuaker> here http://adinugro.blogspot.com/2008/05/upgrade-dapper-to-hardy.html
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had done that already
<intelikey> TheKiNG yuch.
<[Relic]> Thanks  :)
<TheKiNG> so... how to fix?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker is the apt-get dist-upgrade   fetching packages or not ?
<intelikey> TheKiNG is that on the live CD or the installed system ?
<TheKiNG> live CD
<CostaRicanQuaker> help what dfoes this mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/24590/
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do? "ok"?
<TheKiNG> intelikey
<intelikey> TheKiNG try    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     change driver "s3" to driver "vesa"  in the display section.   save and exit,  startx
<TheKiNG> k.
<Jaws> yes. the manuals..
<intelikey> !patience | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker yes   ok
<TheKiNG> ..there is no display section
<TheKiNG> all i see is
<TheKiNG> Screen, ServerLayout, Monitor, Device, InputDevice intelikey
<intelikey> TheKiNG umm device   that describes your vidio card
<TheKiNG> k.
<intelikey> should say something like   device   \n  display0
<intelikey> \n being a new line
<TheKiNG> thanks very much
<intelikey> working ?
<Jaws> i was a coder oldschoold style. still love code.
<TheKiNG> intelikey, i got a X in the middle of the screen and a white backround
<TheKiNG> nothing yet
<briggzer> hey guys....
<intelikey> Jaws cool.    if you visit  #kubuntu-offtopic     or  #ubuntu-offtopic      they might like to talk to you about that in there
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu.com/24591/
<sps> where to download the updated 8.04.1? is it available yet? anyone?
<intelikey> sps 8.04.1 ???
<briggzer> any new news or fixes yet on sound card problems with nVidia onboard alsa drivers and 8.04?
<intelikey> !release | sps
<ubottu> sps: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheKiNG> intelikey, what i just told you, is it supposed to do that?
<sps> intelikey: 8.04.1 is supposed to be released jul/03
<CostaRicanQuaker> is it done now? do i hve to do something else? i just noticed i can/t  open the windows partition despite having mounted it hours ago and it showing up
<intelikey> TheKiNG ctrl+alt+backspace    kill the xserver and try this now.    sudo kdm
<TheKiNG> k
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker no.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker you have a issue.  i'm working on it.
<sps> intelikey: check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<TheKiNG> ubuntu@ubuntu~$ sudo kdm
<TheKiNG> ubuntu@ubuntu~$ _
<TheKiNG> thats what happens
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/xkb-data* ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<TheKiNG> should i try kde?
<TheKiNG> intelikey
<intelikey> TheKiNG no.  does that not also start x ?
<TheKiNG> it doesnt start X.
<TheKiNG> just does that
<intelikey> it should do as you described plus x should start
<TheKiNG> hold on
<intelikey> TheKiNG ok do this then    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop ;sudo kdm
<TheKiNG> k. gimme a min
<intelikey> TheKiNG alt+left_arrow (movement keys)  about three times or until you cycle all the way vack to where you are
<intelikey> back
<TheKiNG> k.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker is that command working?   or can you tell ?
<intelikey> TheKiNG and before i go any further, maybe i should make sure that the system will support what we are trying to do.   how much ram do you have  ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24592/
<TheKiNG> 384 MB.
<intelikey> TheKiNG ok. that's plenty
<TheKiNG> yup
<tuxwulf> ... all this persistence stuff... none of it really WORKS...
<tuxwulf> The USB installations, made so-called persistent. None of it works.
<tuxwulf> BIG pity...
<shadshodao> y a t il des francais ??
<dennis_p> #kubuntu-fr
<shadshodao> arigato gosaimasu
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo apt-get remove xkb*
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24593/
<TheKiNG> IT WORKDED@
<Guest80351> holis
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo apt-get remove xkb-dat xkb-data-legacy xkbevd xkbsel
<intelikey> !doesntwork | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tuxwulf> Right. Persistence does not work.
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu.com/24594/
<tuxwulf> Kubuntu on USB: no persistence despite whatever detailed documented procedure I followed.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ues the up arrow then the right arrow.  at  sudo apt-get remove xkb-dat  add the missing "a" and hit enter
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker   sudo apt-get remove xkb-data xkb-data-legacy xkbevd xkbsel
<intelikey> like that       ^
<intelikey> and yes i typo'd it.  sorry.
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu.com/24595/
<intelikey> oh for the love of pete. CostaRicanQuaker i'm tired of playing with that thing.     sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all
 * CostaRicanQuaker copies and pastes
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24597/
<tuxwulf> I'm not angry, just a little frustrated and disappointed. I will try again from the beginning. If I have to, will get down to making my own initrd.gz
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ok  now,    sudo apt-get install -f     # and lest see if it worked
<intelikey> tuxwulf ubuntu uses initramfs.img    (name may vary, but it's a ramfs anyway)
<tuxwulf> intelikey: It kind of depends which procedure one follows
<intelikey> ubuntu uses ^^^
<tuxwulf> You'd see what I mean when yyou follow them
<intelikey> tuxwulf not you have to use
<asobi> need help, flash broken since upgrade to firefox 3
<intelikey> !flashff3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashff3
<intelikey> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<intelikey> i thought there was an infonode...
 * intelikey lost it.
<word> stdin: sorry for the slow reply..i do have hardy-updates enabled...and firefox 'says' it's 3.0 but the package version doesn't...so i don't know if when it was in beta it said it was 3.0 too :-/
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker what's it doing now ?
<stdin> word: "apt-cache policy firefox" shows "3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1"
<CostaRicanQuaker> removing stuff
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ok.   when it's done give me a beep
<darwin> what's a broken pipe?
<word> stdin: so does mine o.O then why does apt-cache show firefox show b5? o.O
<intelikey> darwin means data was sent somewhere that doesn't exist.
<darwin> \w intelikey Thanks,
<stdin> word: apt-cache show can show more that one version of a package if there are multiple version in different "pockets" or repos
<stdin> make sure you look through all the output, for me the ~b5 version is at the bottom of the output
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey i alsoneed your help, i had mounted the partition bt now if i go to system and click on the windows paritition it says it cant be mounted or something
<word> stdin: oh! lol didn't realize it showed more than one, my terminal is at just the right size to only show one ;p
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker better to stay out of your other systems while you are upgrading.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<stdin> word: that's why I always pipe it through less
<CostaRicanQuaker> im on xubuntu currently
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker unless you like living on the bleeding edge of danger   then why not run something like fsck on the root fs while upgrading....   :)))
<word> stdin: good idea ;p
<intelikey> and if that's geek to you.  don't worry about it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> fsck?
<intelikey> file system check
<ojanx> alooww all
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<ojanx> any cant help me to install my modem internal in my laptop
<intelikey> !modem | ojanx
<ubottu> ojanx: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jaws> what kind of modem ?
<Jaws> k56 :D
<Jaws> or something else i guess.
<ojanx> yes ubottu
<intelikey> !bot | ojanx
<ubottu> ojanx: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey how do i do that?
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker that what ?    fsck ?   don't   not while upgrading.
<Jaws> RTFM
<intelikey> Jaws we don't tell people things like that in here.   try to be nice.
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24603/
<stdin> one of our guidelines: "When helping, be helpful" ;)
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker no.
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker i assume it's still going ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey yes
<[Relic]> wheee!  all 136734 files up to date!   :)
<DarkriftX> anyone know why when i open a link from any program it opens a:a new firefox window and b: 2 tabs with the link i clicked on open
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker is it removing everything or is it installing some too ?
<DarkriftX> im thinking i setup my default browser wrong or soemthing
<DarkriftX> happens in xchat and kmail
<[Relic]> now is there an easy way to transfer all my settings from the old install to the new one which will get all the proper flags and hidden files?
<intelikey> hut oh.   CostaRicanQuaker   just exited...  that may leave him in the dark.   (console only)   ...
 * intelikey shouts "DON'T CLOSE THE WINDOW!"  but in vain
<intelikey> [Relic] tar can.  if you are talking about home dir stuff
<djspider> que onda todos
<[Relic]> intelikey: haven't used tar from command line  :)
<djspider> ¬¬
<djspider> spanish
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<intelikey> [Relic]   cd 'old_home/..' ;tar -czf somefile.tgz 'old_home' ;cd 'new_home/..' tar -xzf /path/to/somefile.tgz
<intelikey> [Relic] translate the names and path.
<intelikey> could even....    tar -C 'old_home/..' -cf - | tar -C 'new_home/..' -xf -
<[Relic]> intelikey: needs root?
<intelikey> first would.  second shouldn't
<intelikey> [Relic] are the user accounts the same ?
<intelikey> if the $UID is the same the second wont need root
<[Relic]> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey
<CostaRicanQuaker> it all froze
<CostaRicanQuaker> then the first blue screen was there
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i tried rebooting
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker yuch.    and ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it started on the tty1 screen sked me for my login and password and then prompt
<CostaRicanQuaker> not knowing what to i rebooted in windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i load the gui_
<darwin> startx will usually load the gui
<CostaRicanQuaker> what would the command be?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo startx ?
<intelikey> in that login     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    # and let it finish.     if it doesn't error out.   you can then,   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<darwin> don't need the sudo
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait....
<intelikey> i'm thinking you don't have x now.   but try what i said  ^   it should work for you.
<CostaRicanQuaker> this didn't erase my *buntus did it_
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey: what?
<intelikey> not the base system.  no.   the desktop envs probably.     and NO you do not "sudo startx"
<intelikey> write down the commands   ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i get xubuntu desktop and then xubuntu desktop again?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> and
<intelikey> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> sorry.
<intelikey> might add -f to that last one even.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> for safty sake.
<intelikey> but the first has to complete without error,   that's what hugh you up the first round.
<intelikey> hung
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker so these two lines you got them ?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f xubuntu-desktop
 * intelikey thinks people should remember how much trouble it is to upgrade and only upgrade when "needed"
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but wait
<intelikey> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> kubuntu first?
<intelikey> doesn't matter
<intelikey> any order
<CostaRicanQuaker> both though
<intelikey> if you want
<intelikey> but first make sure the upgrade completes without error
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<intelikey> we hope.
<darwin> intelikey or anyone, could you give me a hand with something, in the process of installing and uninstalling kde4 I've messed up my init or something I don't boot to x, and x doesn't have shutdown it has logout
<intelikey> darwin sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<darwin> and I appologize if us noobs are getting on your nerves tonight.
<intelikey> darwin i'm noobish too
<darwin> ok... so a reboot should now get me the kdm at startup?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> don't reboot for something like that
<intelikey> are you inside of x now ?
<darwin> yes
<darwin> CNRL ALT Backspace?
<intelikey> close everything except one terminal and issue,
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<darwin> ok
<darwin> see ya.
<intelikey> k
<Guest69700> hola
<intelikey> !es | Guest69700
<ubottu> Guest69700: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<intelikey> err i mean howdy
<Guest69700> hi
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok it said
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker database locked ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> kpkg was interrupted must manually run dpkg--configure -a to conrrect problem
<intelikey> yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> what the heck's goingon
<intelikey> so    sudo  dpkg--configure -a    ;and then try the other two commands.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker ok
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker wait
<intelikey> i didn't put a space in there.
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey>     ^   that
<intelikey> i doubt he got that....
 * intelikey thinks about not being here when he gets back.
<intelikey> stdin you want to finish this?   :)
 * intelikey knows why he's not answering  :)
<mr---t-> intelikey: whats :p mean?
<mr---t-> nevermind
<intelikey> mr---t- it's another "face" code   sticks tongue out at you.
<mr---t-> my client auto translates face codes so i knew after I hit enter thanx
<intelikey> mr---t- lol ok.
<intelikey> my client displays raw face code
<intelikey> i see :* as : plus *
<mr---t-> your on a console tho
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> are faces upside down when you back code them ?  d:
<mr---t-> I 'm not that literate yet, still a gui cripple
<mr---t-> d:
<mr---t-> no
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<darwin> hi again
<intelikey> darwin
<darwin> everything's cool it worked,  just came to hang out
<intelikey> hIlf what happened to the other nick  se7en  ?
<intelikey> darwin kewl
<intelikey> heh we use kde everything starts with k not c :)))    kool
<darwin> LOL
<darwin> that's honestly the only thing about kde I hate
<hIlf> intelikey: still in use just confuses me a bit in irssi if you stay in multible # ... have to write ups sorry for pasting in the wrong # all the time :)
<intelikey> ((:
<intelikey> hIlf i C++ , err no i don't C++ but i stand under you.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok it said thats not a valid command
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo config-- etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do
<intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker <intelikey> CostaRicanQuaker wait
<intelikey> <intelikey> i didn't put a space in there.
<intelikey> <intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so its
<hIlf> intelikey: ??
<intelikey> you jumped out too quick to catch that.   sorry.
<intelikey> hIlf just saying i "under stand"
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo space dpkg space --configure space -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i will be right back
<hIlf> :)
<intelikey> i hate that the guy has to keep rebooting to talk to us.  i should introduce him to console networking but the learning curve is already to steep, just trying to enter a single line command...     he'll catch on though.
<intelikey> understand is a strange word in it's own right.
<intelikey> if you tell someone that you "understand" them you are litterly saying that they are over your head....
<intelikey> kind of oximoronic i think
<tweak> hey...i'm kinda new to kubuntu...but i was wonderin if ne1 could help me with somethin
<intelikey> an knee one might.
<intelikey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tweak> i'm tryin to use ifconfig and iwconfig and it tells me that its not installed, but when i try to install, it tells me that its already installed
 * mr---t- scratches head
<intelikey> which ifconfig ;which iwconfig
<intelikey> tweak   ^   command line
<tweak> yeah
<intelikey> yeah enter that
<intelikey> which ifconfig ;which iwconfig
<intelikey> and it says ????
<tweak> he program 'ifconfig' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tweak> sudo apt-get install net-tools
<tweak> -su: ifconfig: command not found
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$
<tweak> then it tells me that the newest version is already installed when i try to install it
<intelikey> which doesn't tell you all that.   please enter the command and lets see the output
<intelikey> which ifconfig ;which iwconfig   <<<< that command
<tweak> when i type that in all it does is go to another prompt
<tweak> lol
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> thats what i'm asking.
<nowshining> add a space after the ";" part before you put the iwconfig
<intelikey> nowshining not needed
<intelikey> tweak try sudo /usr/sbin/ifconfig --version
<intelikey> tweak looks like a PATH issue  you don't have  /usr/sbin in your path.    confirm with the command; echo $PATH | grep '/usr/sbin'
<tweak> it tells me that the command not found
<intelikey> tweak hold that last thought
<tweak> kk
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<tweak> Reading package lists... Done
<tweak> Building dependency tree
<tweak> Reading state information... Done
<tweak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install --force-reinstall net-tools
<intelikey> i think force will work there...
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --force-reinstall net-tools
<tweak> E: Sense force is not understood, try true or false.
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$
<intelikey> may just be vanella --reinstall
<intelikey> yeah try dropping the "force-
<tweak> says force isnt understood
<tweak> damn
<tweak> hold up
<intelikey> i said drop the force- part of it
<tweak> i know...sorry
<intelikey> so somewhere between the two..... is you  :)
<tweak> couldnt find package reinstall
<intelikey>                     ^   reread
<tweak> leave it to me to have somethin this ate up, lol
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall net-tools  <<< that is this with out the force- >>> sudo apt-get install --force-reinstall net-tools
<intelikey> see i didn't take out the  -- not the reinstall  just the "force-" that was between them
<intelikey> not/nor
<intelikey> see
<tweak> i accidentally left out one of the hyphens...ty for being patient with me
<tweak> lol
<intelikey> so do you now have ifconfig ?
<intelikey> and iwconfig ?
<tweak> nope
<tweak> same shit as before
<tweak> it acted like it was d/l'in some info...but its still not working
<intelikey> pastebin the output of    dpkg -L net-tools
<hIlf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hIlf> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> i can't use grub it's too weak
<tweak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24613/
<intelikey> tweak ls /usr/sbin/route -l
<kumamoto> how is it that kubuntu can screw up kdm so bad?
<intelikey> tweak also     ls /bin/netstat -sh
<intelikey> kumamoto idk  i use gdm when i use a dm
<nowshining> kumamoto: I too use GDM like intelikey ;)
<intelikey> kumamoto what in particular are you having trouble with ?
<punzada> hey any suggestions on being able to tweak or overall make gtk apps in kde4 look a little 'nicer,' maybe adjust font sizes and such?
<tweak> the first is no file or directory ...the second says 120k /bin/netstat
<intelikey> tweak ls -ld /usr/sbin
<tweak> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 12288 2008-07-02 22:38 /usr/sbin
<intelikey> tweak file a bug on the package net-tools%VERSION
<tweak> kk..lol, should i try to just reinstall kubuntu in the meantime
<tweak> a different v. ?
<intelikey> you can see the version in several ways  one of which would be   ls /var/cache/apt/pacakages/net-tools*
<intelikey> that will show the one you just installed
<kumamoto> after install kdmthemes and trying to switch over from the ugly oem it doesn't
<intelikey> and any other versions that you may have at one time installed if they are still in the cache    and yes i sujest another version in the mean time
<intelikey> it doesn't ?
<kumamoto> tried to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc but nothing seem to work at all
<tweak> lol...well, this is my first time using nething other than windows...and its saying that the file doesnt exist either
<kumamoto> Usetheme=/usr/share/apps/kde/kdm/themes/ nada
 * mr---t- wonders if it's net_tools
<sneilan_> has anyone ever gotten kftpgrabber's remote file editing to work?
<intelikey> !bug | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> tweak ls is saying that ?
<kumamoto> one would think that kubuntu would have had this all polished out as it part of their distro
<mr---t-> me too
<intelikey> tweak "ls" is saying that ?
<tweak> yeah
<mr---t-> for me also
<intelikey> tweak sudo apt-get clean #(this removes all cached packages, if you need to keep any for some reason back them up first)
<intelikey> tweak and them up arrow to that --reinstall that you had so much fun with and run it again.
<mr---t-> intelikey: Ive been typing in the commands you have given along with tweak and got the smae messages
<mr---t-> same
<intelikey> it "could" be a hosed dl and the partial package blocking the new dl.    ^   tweak  this is to correct that if that's the case.
 * mr---t- internet is fine tho
<intelikey> mr---t- you are telling me there is no ifconfig command on your system ?
<intelikey> mr---t- and that /usr/sbin/ifconfig is listed in the file list for net-tools ?
<mr---t-> no im saying that some of the commands weren't found
<intelikey> what commands ?
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall net-tools
<tweak> Reading package lists... Done
<tweak> Building dependency tree
<tweak> Reading state information... Done
<tweak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tweak> Need to get 195kB of archives.
<tweak> After unpacking 0B of additional di
<mr---t-> ls /var/cache/apt/pacakages/net-tools*
<intelikey> elaborate mr---t-
<intelikey> ah typo
<intelikey> too many a's in there
<intelikey>                    ^
<mr---t-> yes
<tweak> lol...i actuall did catch on to that
<tweak> and typed it correctly, lol
<intelikey> tweak and it installed ifconfig this time ?
<mr---t-> I copied and pasted
<tweak> nope
<tweak> lol
<intelikey> tweak ok it's a bug
<intelikey> !bug | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tweak> i've noticed on the app that comes with it to d/l different programs...that when i downloaded programs they weren't showin up...so i guess i got a shotty d/l
<intelikey> that package / bug should be marked critical
<mr---t-> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ ls /var/cache/apt/packages/net-tools*ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/packages/net-tools*: No such file or directoryandrew@andrew-desktop:~$
<tweak> kk...and now where else could i find the version that i have
<intelikey> tweak wait ?    show the rest of that apt-get output
<intelikey> i want to see what else it says
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install net-tools
<tweak> Reading package lists... Done
<tweak> Building dependency tree
<tweak> Reading state information... Done
<tweak> net-tools is already the newest version.
<tweak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$
<intelikey> mr---t- that's normal.  you didn't just "reinstall" it
<mr---t-> o
<tweak> or the reinstall
<intelikey> tweak no the one where it said one to reinstall  ^
<intelikey> err i mean yes.  the other one.
<intelikey> the reinstall one
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall net-tools
<tweak> Reading package lists... Done
<tweak> Building dependency tree
<tweak> Reading state information... Done
<tweak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tweak> Need to get 0B/195kB of archives.
<tweak> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<tweak> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<intelikey> after the   <tweak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not...
<intelikey> and you said ?
<tweak> lol...yes
<intelikey> then it said ?
<intelikey> come on,   the rest of the output ?
<tweak> lol...the version
<tweak> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<intelikey> it's what it says from there on down that i want to see
<tweak> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<tweak> (Reading database ... 103638 files and directories currently installed.)
<tweak> Preparing to replace net-tools 1.60-17ubuntu1 (using .../net-tools_1.60-17ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<tweak> Unpacking replacement net-tools ...
<tweak> Setting up net-tools (1.60-17ubuntu1) ...
<tweak> tweak@tweak-laptop:~$
<intelikey> good thank you.
<intelikey> yes if you still don't have ifconfig in /usr/sbin/  then it's a bug   and should be marked "critical"
<intelikey> on that exact package.
<intelikey> net-tools_1.60-17ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tweak> kk
<intelikey> also try this, to see if someone may have found it before you, and maybe it's fixed....    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * mr---t- o cache
<intelikey> mr---t- one run of "sudo apt-get clean"   and everything in the package cache dir is purged from the system.   cron may be setup to run that every few days...
<mr---t-> yeah I finally got that
<intelikey> mr---t- it's not at all uncommon for the package cache dir to be empty, aside from "lock" which is a blank file and partial/ which is the dir used while dl'ing the packages in parts.
<mr---t-> thats what i get for pasting commands I don't have that cache
<minhaaj> ok i guess i like gnome more than kde
<minhaaj> just installed ubuntu and still no crash
<minhaaj> and its fast!
<mr---t-> but im learning
<intelikey> minhaaj good to hear it.   glad you found something that works for you.   anything else ?
<minhaaj> heh nope
<intelikey> k
<mr---t-> my cache would have been cleared long ago...
<intelikey> probably yes.
<intelikey> mine never is.
<minhaaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mr---t-> doesn't that eat a lot of space
<intelikey> umm about 4.2g now.
<intelikey> for me
<intelikey> but it is used as a repo for other boxen
<mr---t-> boxen?
<intelikey> yeah :)
<intelikey> that's geek for "computers"
<mr---t-> not boxes
<intelikey> i see you don't speek geek
<mr---t-> no but i'm willing to learn
<intelikey> i think there's a website   geekspeak.org   or something  with lots of common deff's
<intelikey> google knows where it is
<mr---t-> I've heard box before just not the plural
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> I have two boxen myself
<intelikey> kool
<intelikey> <+7 boxen
<mr---t-> ONly one with linux at the moment tho
<intelikey> <+7 pinguin boxen
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> I had to load xp pro for my training on my play box
<intelikey> that's so sad.   :'(
<mr---t-> I was running freespire
<mr---t-> yes very sad
<mr---t-> ;)
<intelikey> tweak did you try the update ?  &&  did it help ?   ||  did you file the bug ?
<intelikey> i read that the first computer bug was found back in the 1920's i think it was....
<mr---t-> netsplit
<intelikey> google said 1947  but i don't think that was actually the first.   iirc there was a logic circut intrupted by a bug  back in the 1920's in an at&t terminal    i don't recall all the info
<intelikey> yeah it's a netsplit kinda thang, goin' on
<intelikey> anyway that's where the idea of calling bad code a bug came from....
<intelikey> heh that's almost worth reading ... http://www.jamesshuggins.com/h/tek1/first_computer_bug.htm
<mr---t-> a real "bug" right?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> insect
<mr---t-> weeeee
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> whats the crying face
<perome> can i mount an entire disk image in linux?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> perome you can only mount file systems   as far as i know
<perome> can i mount an entire disk image in linux? i made a dd if=/dev/sdc image............ and now i want to mount it locally
<intelikey> perome if you can read the offsets you can mount an fs from a disk image tho
<perome> how 2 guess the offsets?
<intelikey> perome not guess,  read.   fdisk -l image
<perome> lol
<mr---t->  :'(  wow the face translator works backwards too
<perome> wow that is leet.................. intelikey,,,,,,,,,,
<intelikey> mr---t- lol
<intelikey> perome me ?  L337    not!
<perome> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<perome> dellimage.img1               1           5       40131   de  Dell Utility
<perome> dellimage.img2   *           6        1540    12329887+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<perome> very nice
<perome> how how 2 calculate the offsets?
<intelikey> google is more equiped to answer that than i am
<perome> k thanks very much though intelikey
<intelikey> it has to do with the sector size and the count tho
<intelikey> perome welcome
<perome> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 0 cylinders
<perome> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<intelikey> so 512 is the size and the count for img1 is 5 - 40131
<intelikey> if i read it correctly.    but google should have examples.
<omega-xi> Is this Kubuntu's support channel?
<intelikey> i've never actually done that, i just understand the basic mechanics of it.
<intelikey> omega-xi yes it is
<intelikey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<intelikey> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> and welcome omega-xi
<intelikey> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<omega-xi> Thanks ^^'
<intelikey> tweeK wb
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<omega-xi> ok, I had a fairly barebones ubuntu install (I had to install over PXE) so I then installed the kubuntu-desktop package, however my /home is mounted to a partition from a previous install of another distribution.  When I log in from kdm I get a small dialog that says "Call to Inusertemp failed" any ideas on what I may have done wrong ^^;
<intelikey> own your home
<intelikey> sudo chown $USER -R $HOME
<intelikey> then try it.
<omega-xi> Thanks ^_^
<omega-xi> I really should have thought of that :$
<intelikey> ownership / permissions / paths / then look for bugs...   concise trouble shooting format
<omega-xi> I checked permissions and forgot all about ownership
<intelikey> bugs in that context includes misconfigured through rc files as well
<apparle> I installed kubuntu remix, why doesn't it have amarok,kaffiene,k3b
<intelikey> kind of a roll your own bug theory
<intelikey> apparle i have no clue.  i din't mix it.   you can install them though
<intelikey> omega-xi then you started at step 2 in that formula and ended with step 5 "check on irc"
<apparle> intelikey: I mean to say I installed Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 version
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> !kde4 | apparle ask in the other channel
<ubottu> apparle ask in the other channel: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> they might have a better answer for you ^
<omega-xi> intelikey: True, sometimes it is just quicker to ask folks with more experience though, google wasn't being too helpfull either
<intelikey> omega-xi heh yeah.    i always start with step 5 and work my way back anway   :))
<intelikey> problem is.  90% of my questions in here go unanswered until i answer them....   ;/
<intelikey> at one time i was bating a thousand on that, but i've asked some really hair brained Q's lately and it's brought my avarage down
<mr---t->  /me but does your hat still fit?
<intelikey> /me checks...
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t->  :-)
<intelikey> idk.  i don't ware a hat...
<mr---t-> is ware geek for wear?
<intelikey> if you are asking if pride has swallowed me up completly       no.  but it does have a tight hold
<intelikey> no it's intelikey'ish
<mr---t-> lol
<intelikey> did i mention that i didn't finish school cause i couldn't spell my name
<omega-xi> it seems a little more laid back in here than I've seen in some support channels, which is good ^+^
<mr---t-> I rode the special bus...
 * intelikey sat by mr---t- on the short bus...
<mr---t-> omega-xi:  no it's just late
<intelikey> omega-xi when it's not busy  it's usually pretty lax,   but when it does get busy, and it does at times.   then we try to be professional violenteers
<minhaaj> how do you install .bin files ?
<minhaaj> is there a package installer like dkpg ?
<intelikey> minhaaj bash file.bin
<minhaaj> in console ?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> konsole probably
<minhaaj> cd .desktop before ?
<minhaaj> how do you change directories ?
<intelikey> minhaaj do you know what a linux console is ?   or was that a referance to the terminal emulator "konsole" ?       and doesn't matter.   relative path is fine.
<intelikey> cd
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> i KNOW what linux konsole is sir
<minhaaj> ok then it won't work without it
<minhaaj> do i have to use sudo ?
<intelikey> ok.  well   konsole != console
<minhaaj> i know
<intelikey> probably if it's a system wide install
<minhaaj> this command won't run
<intelikey> ues tab completion
<intelikey> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<minhaaj> won't work
<minhaaj> file is on desktop
<minhaaj> but it won't detect it
<minhaaj> shall i make it executable ?
<intelikey> minhaaj yes it will.  case sensitive.
<intelikey> minhaaj   bash Desktop/blah.bin
<minhaaj> ok let me try
<intelikey> or as you asked ^ up there     cd Desktop
<minhaaj> GoogleEarthLinux
<minhaaj> no such file
<intelikey> .bin ?
<intelikey> tab completion....
<minhaaj> ok done
<minhaaj> thanks
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> welcome
<minhaaj> i shouldnt have installed bin
<intelikey> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<minhaaj> i think google earth could update it self by sudo apt-get update
<minhaaj> wouldnt that have worked ?
<intelikey> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<minhaaj> its installed
<minhaaj> :)
<intelikey> minhaaj just answering your other Q    ^
<minhaaj> which one ?
<intelikey> <minhaaj> i think google earth could update it self by sudo apt-get update  <minhaaj> wouldnt that have worked ?
<minhaaj> ahh
<minhaaj> ok :) i have no idea if it would have
<minhaaj> but its good i learned how to run .bin files
<intelikey> it is in the repos  if you enable the medibuntu repo
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> yea but its the old version
<minhaaj> i had to update it
<intelikey> well the the short answer to your Q there  is no.
<intelikey> anything else ?
<dsmith_> hello, where can I get a clean rebuild of sources.list?
<minhaaj> yp:)
<minhaaj> intelikey:  one thing more
<mr---t-> yp:)
<intelikey> if "CostaRicanQuaker"  comes back in.  here's his problem as i know it.   he has dapper installed, is in the process of upgrading to hardy, last seen working from a console with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop"   check his progress and help him if you can.  he is completly green and can't fresh/clean install   so he needs help.
<intelikey> dsmith_ what version ?
<intelikey> hardy ?
<dsmith_> 7.10
<intelikey> gutsy
<dsmith_> trying to upgrade to 8.04 and its tossing an error
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry
<intelikey> dsmith_ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5ae0c833
<dsmith_> wow talk about cut down
<dsmith_> lol
<intelikey> no need in wasting space...
<dsmith_> true
<dsmith_> its working now
<dsmith_> thanks
<dsmith_> I could not find anything online...
<intelikey> you might leave off backports    it sometimes cause odd things
<dsmith_> thats what I had enabled
<dsmith_> oops let me edit that
<intelikey> but it sometimes breaks upgrades.  so ...
<intelikey> depending on what you have installed from backports actually.
<Fleck> hey, can't descide - 32bit or 64bit kubuntu ;) anyone?
<Fleck> ok never mind ;) reading FAQ...
<intelikey> Fleck 32 is still more supported  64 is getting better though.   if you are a developer  definitely 64  else  32 might be safer if you are kinda noobish
<Fleck> hmm
<dsmith_> <--- still noobish
<dsmith_> :P
<Fleck> :P
<intelikey> <--<| complete newb
<dsmith_> lies..
<intelikey> does too
<Fleck> i use linux for about 6 years, i know how to code etc... :P
<matthew_> n00bs use linux now?
<matthew_> o.0
<intelikey> Fleck 64
<dsmith_> didn't know that?
<matthew_> lol
<Fleck> intelikey ok, macromedia flash still no 64bit version? have to use plugin wrapper?
<intelikey> Fleck or ia32libs ?
<Fleck> yep
<intelikey> they are dooing a lot with that now days
<Fleck> ok
<intelikey> dooing  heh
<dsmith_> downloading from MIT servers seem quicker
<intelikey> Fleck why don't you spend some time in here helping the real n''bs  we could use experanced folks.
<Fleck> dunno
<Fleck> don't have much time to talk...
<Fleck> :(
<intelikey> understand
 * tom__ finally manageed to install vmware server but it won't boot
<tom__> when i start a virtual machine, i get the blank screen and then it stops, before it even starts the POST
<intelikey> see tom is one step out of my reach ^   i have never played with vmware
<tom__> any ideas ?
<tom__> using kubuntu 8.04 with latest updates
<Fleck> tom__ modules missing?
<tom__> like what? where can i find info about that?
<dsmith_> thx intelikey, upgrading now
<intelikey> dsmith_ welcome.
<dsmith_> vmware is rock solid
<dsmith_> did you run the compiler?
<dsmith_> from the shell script?
<tom__> i've downloaded the .tar.gz, ran install, updated with any-any-116 and then configured
<Fleck> intelikey hardy or KDE4 Remix? :)
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<intelikey> dsmith_ btw i generated that with a command "sed 's/dapper/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebin "  # pastebin being a script i wrote that put in on the web for you.
<tom__> (with any-any-117 wouldn't compile)
<dsmith_> intelikey: thats just too l33t... :)
<intelikey> Fleck most people like kde4 but find it "incomplete"  i is missing some things that arent developed yet.
<dsmith_> kde4 seems ok, but I agree 'incomplete'
<intelikey> Fleck i'm a stability oriented kind   i'd say hardy
<Fleck> ok can i install kde3 normaly on KDE4 remix ?
<tom__> intelikey: probably what's "incomplete" are things there are in windows and missing from kde4 :P
<Fleck> ok
<intelikey> yes
<TurkSat> where is the process manager in kubuntu?
<dsmith_> ksysguard
<Fleck> TurkSat  CTRL + ESC
<TurkSat> thanks
<dsmith_> well that too :P
<intelikey> tom__ no.  part of the apps that people are used to in kde3* have not yet been coded for kde4 so they are "missing" in kde4
<tom__> ah
<Fleck> intelikey and KDE4 on hardy is not a problem afaik
<intelikey> Fleck correct
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fleck> ok :)
<dsmith_> I just show of kde4
<tom__> so any ideas about what i should do with vmware server?
<dsmith_> *off
<Fleck> tom__ try to run vmware in konsole and see output
<ghost_> i have a problem: my kicker has vanished from kdeinit
<dsmith_> tom__: I dont know... I never had one ounce of problems with it, I have run every OS imaginable on it
<Fleck> ghost_ ALT + F2
<ghost_> can somebody help me?
<ghost_> i know
<Fleck> ALT + F1 shows Kmenu
<ghost_> but then i only have my kicker back for the session .. when i restart its gone again
<intelikey> tom__ is there a channel here for that ?   #vmware  ?      if no one in here can answer you adaquitly ask in there or even in  ##linux     sometimes you get good help there.
<Fleck> ghost_ ohh it's set to autohide? :)
<ghost_> no
<dsmith_> vmware is active
<Fleck> hmm
<intelikey> ok fellows i'm went.
<ghost_> there is no kicker-prozess running
<intelikey> shalom !
<ghost_> it seems not to be included in the kdeinit anymore
<tom__> whoah, i just started it and now it works!
<ghost_> when i start in manualy it only lasts for the actual session but dissapears in a new one
<ghost_> no matter how often i save the session
<tom__> sorry for bothering you, i have no idea why now it works, but it might have been because of the location of the .vmdk, i think last time i chose an ntfs mount
<Fleck> tom__ i have vmware virtual disk on ntfs - works great with ntfs-3g :)
<tom__> and microxp seems to run like instane on kubuntu
<tom__> it took me 7 minutes to install it under xp, only 3 in kubuntu
 * tom__ off to work :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i need helpbecause of the following
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey was helping me upgrade ubuntu from dapper to hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had already done that as in had already done the upgrading thing and ti took like five hours to get allthepackages adne verything during that time i was sasleep i comeback and apparently it's still ubuntu dapper so there's a problem so intelikey tells me to type some commands i do then i reboot and guess waht? no GUI just ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> telling me dpkg was interrupted must manually run dpkg --configure - a to correct the rpobem and then tells me its not a valid command
<Fleck> ghost_ http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212648.html
<Fleck> try this
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on wiondows xp now
<Fleck> CostaRicanQuaker in konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i want my ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu back, with the windows partition mounted and upgraded to hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i do it
<CostaRicanQuaker> no konsole, i cant boot up the gui it stays in tty1
<Fleck> then login with your username and pass
<Fleck> then sudo dpkg...
<CostaRicanQuaker> and when i did that and typed that command
<ghost_> Flex  thx
<CostaRicanQuaker> it said...ok i'll write down what it said and come back
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> that was not productive
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i typed what it told me
<CostaRicanQuaker> then a cascade of text happened
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i tried the apt-get dist-upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work
<apparle> what will be the next version after hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> tried apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> suggested i tried something like apt-get install -f
<CostaRicanQuaker> more text
<CostaRicanQuaker> tried startx
<CostaRicanQuaker> more text no GUI
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me boot ubuntu again s
<holymoly> you are upgrading from what to what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can upload from dapper to hardy, mount my windows partition
<[Relic]> is there any possible way to get a logical partition to be available for non-root on startup?
<holymoly> CostaRicanQuaker: if a dist upgrade fails, sometimes a quick plain reinstall is faster
<CostaRicanQuaker> all i want to do is have ubuntu GUI run, have kde xfce there if i want to login in them and have my partitions mounted so i can access my windows files
<holymoly> just make sure you have /home backed up
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok here's the deal holymoly
<holymoly> everything else can go
<CostaRicanQuaker> plain reinstall means using the old breezy 5.10 ubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then upgrade to dapper
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then get kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> again
<holymoly> why?
<holymoly> can't burn off a hardy cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> as i don't have anymore cdrs from burning a livecd for kubuntu that didnt work an alternate cd for kubuntu that didnt work a livecd for xubuntu that didnt work
<holymoly> and why go kubuntu to xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> an alternate cd for xubuntu that didnt work
<holymoly> you can just install the alternate cd, install minimal then install xubuntu parts
<holymoly> you don't need alternate for xubuntu
<holymoly> just alternate
<CostaRicanQuaker> no
<CostaRicanQuaker> i ried all of those
<CostaRicanQuaker> all had errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> even when i downloaded from torrent
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i dont trust that anymore and i ran out of disks
<CostaRicanQuaker> only the canonical old breezy cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> 5.10
<holymoly> what had errors, the cd or th einstall?
<holymoly> you checksummed the image, yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> the cd's wouldn't installed...computer would get stuck with every programme i tried to check the hashes with
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway
<CostaRicanQuaker> I ALREADY HAVE UBUNTU
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's loading, grub loads it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just dont know what commands to enter for the GUI to load
<apparle> what's the verson after hardy 8.04 something from 'i'
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont even know if it upgraded to hardy
<mr---t-> apparle: ibex
<holymoly> so you have a command line? yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<kumamoto> has kubuntu fixed the ipod amarok issue?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it asks me for my password and login yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> it does load
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i needto load the GUI
<CostaRicanQuaker> gnome
<dsmith_> X doesn't load?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no, i tried startx
<CostaRicanQuaker> gave me some error
<CostaRicanQuaker> that is i typed startx at the prompt and enter
<dsmith_> xorg.conf misconfigured?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do to load the gui?
<dsmith_> if your at the command line and rrun startx
<dsmith_> it should spit out an error
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont know, if you look at the log you'll see the commands intelikey told me to enter in konsole, some of them were removing erroneous packages i think from not upgrading well from dapper to hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes it spat out an error
<CostaRicanQuaker> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<CostaRicanQuaker> look up there a couple of hours ago
<dsmith_> i was on at 1am
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have been using linux 48 hours
<dsmith_> I missed that
<dsmith_> welcome !
<CostaRicanQuaker> no imean...this is ludicrous...everything was going well
<CostaRicanQuaker> but it hsoudl be there on the log the commands intelikey asked to paste
<dsmith_> what ahppened?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and wahtever caused this
<dsmith_> well patience friend, I have had two major system issues with this machine
<dsmith_> but thats was from my fault
<CostaRicanQuaker> patience?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm not going anywhere
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i need to fix this
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i promt the gui form the command line
<holymoly> okay so i'm not going to bother to look through the irc logs ... some questions
<holymoly> you have command line, you can log in.  great
<holymoly> are you on hardy yet?
<dsmith_> CostaRicanQuaker: uname -r
<CostaRicanQuaker> i dont know, the whole point was to upgrade from dapper to hardy i did what had to be done apparently, and it took hours i went ot bed and hten i came back then intelikey was helping me check apparently i was still on dapper so he helped me with some commands and then this happened
<holymoly> do what dsmith said
<holymoly> lets see what kernel you have
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that?
<dsmith_> type : uname -r
<dsmith_> CostaRicanQuaker: did you make a backup before you upgraded?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo uname -r ?
<holymoly> dude c'mon
<dsmith_> no need for sudo
<holymoly> don't think so far ahead
<dsmith_> lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> ijust type uname -r ?
<holymoly> its simple, just listen to what we say and do it
<holymoly> yes for f's sake
<holymoly> c'mon already
<holymoly> lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok it'll ask me for my login password and i enter that ok
<holymoly> yes you haveto log in
<holymoly> right
<dsmith_> not with that cmd it won't
<CostaRicanQuaker> here's the direct link to the log so you can see what commands were used i'll brb http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/03/%23kubuntu.html
<dsmith_> so long as your already logeged in
<holymoly> lol
<holymoly> man people like that make me angry
<holymoly> i want to throw fuckin vista cd's at them
<dsmith_> LMFAO
<dsmith_> hahhaah
<stdin> holymoly: 1) watch the attitude, 2) watch the language
<holymoly> k, k
<dsmith_> kinda makes you wonder..
<dsmith_> *shrug*
<holymoly> what gets me is when the simplest requests simply get ignored
<holymoly> i understand the frustration
<holymoly> but we are spending our good will and time to help
<dsmith_> doom on him, next
<stdin> dsmith_: that's not a good attitude here either
<stdin> it's up to you if you want to help, but don't be derogatory
<holymoly> stdin: thats not exactly a fair statement
<holymoly> why must the WILLING and HELPFULL bear the burden of the UNWILLING and WILLFULLY ignorant?
<holymoly> the sword cuts both ways
<dsmith_> ok, I take that back...
<stdin> as I said, it's up to you _if_ you want to help
<dsmith_> no doom on him, I wish him the best
<holymoly> especially under circumstances where the willing and helpfull have clearly laid out the unbiased and non discriminatory carpet
<stdin> I did not say "you mush help and be nice always and forever"
<holymoly> maybe you think you didn't
<holymoly> i'm simply pointing out the obvious
 * dsmith_ brain is mush... after that episode..
<stdin> I don't think I didn't, I know I did not, I can read my own backlog
<holymoly> regardless i understand its pointless as really its not your place to listen
<holymoly> well you can take that position thats fine
<holymoly> the implication of your statement is the same regardless
<dsmith_> I am fair and objective and willing to bend over backweards to help, but I have my limits
<stdin> if you don't feel you can be respectful when helping, then don't help
<CostaRicanQuaker> it said 2.6.15-52-386
<dsmith_> thast hardy?
<holymoly> i don't think so
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think thats dapper
<holymoly> sounds right
<holymoly> so you want gui on dapper, yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> remember the option to log in session as either gnome kde or xfce was there already
<holymoly> okay so when the system starts up you get the login manager, yes?
<holymoly> a login session, right?
<omega-xi> !!!
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<holymoly> not a black screen that lets you log in, a graphical log in session?
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh no i get a black screen
<omega-xi> (sorry wrong channel ^^;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> that lets me login
<holymoly> then you don't have a login manager
<holymoly> you just have a terminal
<holymoly> in which case thats cool
<CostaRicanQuaker> it boots up and the kubuntu blue letters show up
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the bar that loads blue
<CostaRicanQuaker> then that shows up
<holymoly> all right post your sources.list file somewhere so we can see what repos you are pulling from
<CostaRicanQuaker> black screen prompting me to write my login
<holymoly> wait say what?
<holymoly> oh okay do this
<holymoly> press ctrl / alt / del first
<holymoly> lets see if it goes back to the login manager
<holymoly> ohhhh yeah nm
<holymoly> thats just the bootsplash
<holymoly> that doesn't really mean much
<holymoly> you are still at your terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> yeah
<holymoly> okay so you are logged in, are you able to post your sources.list file anywhere?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i type control alt delete
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<holymoly> nothign should happen
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<holymoly> are you able to post your sources.list file anywhere?
<holymoly> do you have access to that file from another machine maybe? no?
<CostaRicanQuaker> are you asking me if i can open up the file with the sources list from the terminal?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<holymoly> no, i'm asking you if you can post the contents on sources.list
<holymoly> however
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<holymoly> since you don't know how to open it you obviously can't post it anyway
<holymoly> in any case just do nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<holymoly> post like one or two lines in here
<holymoly> but no more
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok first line
<CostaRicanQuaker> deb htpp... hardy main restricted multiverse universe
<holymoly> k
<CostaRicanQuaker> scond line dep http...security main restricted
<holymoly> okay good enough
<holymoly> so
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<holymoly> basically your a bit screwed i guess ...
<holymoly> you have a failed dist-upgrade
<holymoly> and getting out of that gracefully is hard
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<holymoly> you probably have a rather large number of mixed old and new libraries
<holymoly> and so getting say kdm with kde running will be difficult
<holymoly> so before we do anything
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb i gotta open the door
<holymoly> you probably already tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, yes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> back*
<holymoly> okay so are you able to do anything without leaving here?
<holymoly> on the ubuntu install i mean
<holymoly> sounds like you have a dual boot system and are on windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> ys
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, ia m
<holymoly> *hmm*
<holymoly> okay forgive me i will try not to annoy you but i haveto ask
<dsffsf> hello
<holymoly> downloading hardy  results in what? it checksums okay, it burns okay, but when you start the install process it fails?
 * CostaRicanQuaker is very easily unnanoyed
<ol_dude67> hey got a question, just wondering if i need to ask here or java...but yahoo pool is hell..anyone know why?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, it says either
<holymoly> ol_dude67: url?
<CostaRicanQuaker> starting the base system
<CostaRicanQuaker> or downloading software
<CostaRicanQuaker> it stays around 6 percent or 25 depending on which
<holymoly> lets clarify that statement
<CostaRicanQuaker> for about 4-8 hours
<CostaRicanQuaker> and nothing happens
<dsffsf> Ok why o i have such fliping troble with any version of linux i tried
<holymoly> is that during the download that that particular error happens?
<ol_dude67> its yahoo pool...and java...just wondering if its just me or what...
<Az99el> helo
<holymoly> dsffsf: 99% of the time is not knowing just enough to really get it running
<holymoly> ol_dude67: well i can't tell, you got a url so we can test?
<dsffsf> im using fedora9
<dsffsf> it  sucks
<dsffsf> i have tied opensuse
<holymoly> dsffsf: well that goes without saying for anything redhat  based on a desktop
<dsffsf> debian
<ol_dude67> switch to ubuntu
<holymoly> lol
<holymoly> :) i kid i kid
<Az99el> vous etes des extraterrestre
<dsffsf> and i have tried kubuntu
<holymoly> dsffsf: i can get all of those working without a problem on most hardware
<Az99el> vous parler  pas pas normalement
<holymoly> its really trivial to be honest
<dsffsf> i have a rt2500 linksys card
<holymoly> CostaRicanQuaker: so when it says 6 percent ... you mean it just stopped downloading, yes?
<dsffsf> and it wont work in most distros
<holymoly> okay
<holymoly> get a new one
<holymoly> that does work
<holymoly> its sort of like food
<CostaRicanQuaker> during the download?
<holymoly> if you don't like the taste you don't insist on eating more of it
<ol_dude67> ok let me give a better example of the problem...first ...i can play pool but if i leave table java screws up and i have to start from scratch to get back to room
<holymoly> you order something you like
<holymoly> same process
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i install the cd
<holymoly> ol_dude67: how about a url?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it installs
<CostaRicanQuaker> and during the download or setting up the base system
<CostaRicanQuaker> it gets stuck
<holymoly> if i can actually look at it i can verify if at minimum happens here
<dsffsf> im dl the kubuntu amd64 dvd now
<holymoly> aha CostaRicanQuaker okay good more info
<holymoly> CostaRicanQuaker: yes i have seen that happen
<holymoly> CostaRicanQuaker: usually its a driver issue of some sort
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i thought
<CostaRicanQuaker> its the cdrw i'm using
<CostaRicanQuaker> lets buy some cdrs
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i did
<ol_dude67> http://games.yahoo.com/games/ante
<holymoly> right
<CostaRicanQuaker> every single cd i checked for errors
<ol_dude67> thats where im at
<CostaRicanQuaker> you know when it asks you what you want ot do install kubuntu check cd for errors etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> had errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> even the ones that i got from official torrents
<CostaRicanQuaker> so instead i looked in an old drawer
<holymoly> okay so cds have errors
<holymoly> aha
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i had some old canonical
<CostaRicanQuaker> 5.10
<holymoly> yes cd errors will cause this problem too
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i ahd an old canonical 5.10 ubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i used that
<dsffsf> and has amd gotten on the ball with the drivers for linux yet
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i got kubuntu and then xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i was happy as a kite
<CostaRicanQuaker> but then i needed hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i got dapper first
<CostaRicanQuaker> that seemed fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> then this happened
<holymoly> yes right
<holymoly> okay so you are doing something kind of tricky in ubuntu
<holymoly> dist-upgrading is a 50/50 proposition
<CostaRicanQuaker> what does that mean?
<holymoly> they have a team that is supposed to test the upgrade process
<holymoly> but dist-upgrading sometimes works sometimes you get a hosed system like you ended up with
<holymoly> it works far better on debian, but debian has 2 year dev cycles while ubuntu has 6 month dev cycles
<CostaRicanQuaker> well
<CostaRicanQuaker> someone said
<CostaRicanQuaker> i should upgrade release by release
<CostaRicanQuaker> up to hardy
<dsffsf> wow
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i wanted to do it from dapper to hardy
<holymoly> CostaRicanQuaker: that works sure
<holymoly> its just that each jump is about 50/50 ... okay odds are probably wway better
<holymoly> however i do a lot of ubuntu related stuff ... we have hundreds of ubuntu desktops
<holymoly> lets just say we have given up on dist upgrades
<CostaRicanQuaker> then how do you upgrade?
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait 6 weeks for canonical to shipit?
<dsffsf> holymoly: you know ne thing about the amd drivers
<holymoly> what we do is create new images on hard drives, send out hds and just have a local tech replace the hds and boot the machine up
<holymoly> then we just push the users data back to them
<holymoly> it's just the price you pay for such an ambitious project with such short release cycles
<CostaRicanQuaker> i didn't get after send out hds
<CostaRicanQuaker> explain
<holymoly> we are just gratefull to be off of the ms upgrade cycle
<CostaRicanQuaker> i beseech
<holymoly> we can put up with this no problem its simple in comparison to dealing with ms crap
<holymoly> well ubuntu doesn't care what box its on
<dsffsf> heard
<holymoly> just install it on an hd
<CostaRicanQuaker> agreed
<holymoly> and plug it into any machine
<CostaRicanQuaker> aha
<holymoly> and it will start up 99.9 percent of the time
<holymoly> all our boxes are supported, we make sure we don't buy microsoft crap
<ol_dude67> CostaRicanQuaker, your better off going from a full install of the newest...dont start with old start with what is out...
<holymoly> so we just send out hd's and swap, its the only real way
<holymoly> so as ol_dude67said, you REALLY need to figure out a way to get a good hardy cd burned off
<holymoly> :/
<dsffsf> yall heard ne thing about the amd video card drivers
<holymoly> nothign wrong with your way, its just the odds are against you it seems
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok here's the deal
<ol_dude67> ya amd is working hard to catch up...
<holymoly> dsffsf: yess sorry just busy
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have ordered 15 cds
<CostaRicanQuaker> from shipit
<holymoly> ol_dude67: so crazy pool 2?
<dsffsf> its cool holymoly
<CostaRicanQuaker> it will probably take months to get here
<ol_dude67> ya it wont let me leave a game...
<holymoly> ol_dude67: none of those games are java
<ol_dude67> with out a redo
<holymoly> ol_dude67: its flash
<CostaRicanQuaker> most likely it will be hardy right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what i'm going to get
<ol_dude67> no pool is java based
<CostaRicanQuaker> so technically speaking
<holymoly> your url didn't bring up the game
<ol_dude67> hardy is probably it..if not ...do single upgrades.
<holymoly> he did
<holymoly> they didn't work
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats what i mean
<holymoly> lets actually try to read as we help fellas
<dsffsf> lolz
<ol_dude67> you have to go to yahoo an log in...its there way of doing things...i think its java based problems.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok anyway
<ol_dude67> i asked in java..but no reply yet.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will get hardy eventually
<CostaRicanQuaker> to upgrade to that
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then i can just wait till the next lst comes out
<CostaRicanQuaker> meanwhile
<CostaRicanQuaker> i gotta get ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu back
<CostaRicanQuaker> and have it all on dapper that is
<CostaRicanQuaker> dapper worked fine it was upgrading from dapper to hardy that messed things up
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i get back to that
<holymoly> i can't access the game so i can't test
<holymoly> sorry
<ol_dude67> i thought ubuntu had a back track?
<holymoly> back track what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sure jumping several upgrades apart from dapper to hardy probably wasn't good but maybe i canupgrade one by one
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do holymoly?
<holymoly> yeah thats far less risky
<ol_dude67> thats what you needed to do...to many upgrades in between
<holymoly> well try that if you can't wait for cd's
<holymoly> you don't have a choice really
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but what do i do withmy hosed up system now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to boot the GUI
<holymoly> nothing, its not really hosed
<holymoly> put the cd in and install
<holymoly> dapepr or whatever it is
<CostaRicanQuaker> what?
<holymoly> your windows will still be there
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then, here's my question
<holymoly> and the installer should still recognize the windows partition and ask you about it
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i stick in the cd
<holymoly> k
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can write it over the existing
<holymoly> sure
<CostaRicanQuaker> ext3 partition right?
<holymoly> yep
<holymoly> just MAKE SURE you don't overwrite your windows partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> formatting allprevious data from the *buntus
<holymoly> you sound smart enough to know which is which
<holymoly> yes correct
 * CostaRicanQuaker looks desperaely for the ubuntu cd
<holymoly> grub should find your windows partition and put an entry pointing to it as well
<dsffsf> yeah never had a problem with it not finding mine when i had windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok please don't leave i will still need you to update to dapper and edgy and install xubuntu and kubuntu
<ol_dude67> now if we was talking slackware...id say have fun...lol
<holymoly> heh
<dsffsf> ok my turn?
<holymoly> sure
<dsffsf> lol
<ol_dude67> why not...lol
<dsffsf> i am tired of flipingwindows
<ol_dude67> haha so delete it..lmao
<dsffsf> i have used linux on and off since fc6
<dsffsf> my main problem is hard ware support
<dsffsf> have it on every machine i fliping get
<dsffsf> lol
<holymoly> we never run into that, we always buysupported stuff
<ol_dude67> what type of hard ware?
<dsffsf> there like a kubuntu hardware store lol
<ol_dude67> no but there is linux base stores..just like mac
<dsffsf> cool
<dsffsf> have not really looked for them lol
<ol_dude67> google is your friend
<ol_dude67> hey i run a p4 with kubuntu..so anything is possible.
<dsffsf> i have a att/amd radeon 9800xt
<dsffsf> ati*
<holymoly> thats the first problem right there
<holymoly> :)
<dsffsf> and the drivers sorta have issues or somthing
<ol_dude67> right now amd and ati are having fits to fit in.
<dsffsf> the one game i want to work in linux under wine wont fricking work
<dsffsf> that trivia lol
<dsffsf> trivial
<holymoly> thats common indeed
<dsffsf> (sorry have a thing on my left had/wrist sliced the tendon/atery and nerve so bear with the horrid spelling)
<ol_dude67> np
<dsffsf> i like to tweak around inside linux
<dsffsf> and make it my one so tocspeak
<holymoly> it's fun eh?
<ol_dude67> amd and ati are now one, and are committed to putting out the best machines possible...but you will still have to give them time to get there s____ together.
<dsffsf> yes i love linux
<ol_dude67> sorry im a amd fan.
<dsffsf> same here
<ol_dude67> bought this box cause it was cheap.
<dsffsf> i download the beta hardy kde3 version
<unholyskorn> Anyone know a good mac channel?
<dsffsf> may i ask why kubuntu disables the root account
<ol_dude67> so you dont screw it up.
<unholyskorn> anyone know how to get mac osx to run on a x86 pc?
<asraniel__> dsffsf: for the same reason ubuntu does, security problems and that people don't login as root
<dsffsf> Me screw it up ;)
<ol_dude67> yep...all it takes is a bad command ...
<asraniel__> dsffsf: well, if you are a experienced user, you can always enable the root account again
<ol_dude67> and linux will let you
<dsffsf> unholy google it
<asraniel__> dsffsf: but for what do you need the root account anyway?
<dsffsf> there are a few site that will help
<unholyskorn> can i just burn the dvd and install like normal?
<dsffsf> no mac used diff hardware and it need  hacks and stuff to make it work
<asraniel__> osx on normal pc? no, wont work withou a few hacks
<unholyskorn> how hard is it to do?
<unholyskorn> i have windows and kubuntu now i wanna put osx on here too
<ol_dude67> ok im out of here...laters im not helping anymore..
<ol_dude67> g/night
<JdGordon> hey all, I've just installed hardy and for some reason I have no sound... Kinfocenter shows my audio hardware, and output is not muted in alsamixer... but i have no sound
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so i am on the terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> how did i do open my sources.list?
<CostaRicanQuaker> holymoly?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just installed breezy ubuntu release 5.10, i need to know how to open my sources.list file and someone to help me get the dapper repos to upgrade to dapper and then get xubunt-desktop
<gnomefreak> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change breezy to dapper
<gnomefreak> CostaRicanQuaker: kedit or any editor you like best
<|Ange|us|> guys
<|Ange|us|> im loged in over ssh from my fathers computer to my kubuntu box
<bsusa> Im having some trouble running Tremulous on Ubuntu 8.04 when i get in the game it opend fine but the screen flickers frequently, then when i actually start playing thr game it puts me into window mode and i cant move. Any suggestions please?
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work with kedit
<|Ange|us|> do you know how i can play mp3's over ssh ? i want to hear the sound on the windows computer not on the kubuntu box, please somebody helps me
<CostaRicanQuaker> didnt work with kedit
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i type?
<kkiil> what disk do i need to dl to get my raid array to show in amd 64 dvd install
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<CostaRicanQuaker> holymoly, can you help me get the dapper repos?
<sunny256> Hi, folks... Have some trouble with apt-get - dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 is broken everywhere (CRC error). Any solutions to things like that? The .gz file seems OK, but I'm not sure how I'll tell apt-get to use that instead.
<jaakkome> Is there a way to make Kmail ignore certain files / folders on my mail account?
<jaakkome> Now it fails when it tries to read files there as mailboxes even though there are also other kinds of files on the account
<visik7> hi all
<visik7> anyone tried to compile amarok2 from svn ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<havocologe> how to add newer versions of packages than they are available in aptitude ?
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: download the .deb file
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb/file
<havocologe> there is no dpkg file. only a source.rpm
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: try lots to find a deb
<ActionParsnip> but if all else fails
<ActionParsnip> !alien | havocologe
<ubottu> havocologe: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: alien is really an ABSOLUTE last ditch as its not very graceful or advised, but can be done
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: id try to keep to debs
<havocologe> how to know what version of kubuntu is running on my actual machine ?
<DarkriftX> type in console "uname -a"
<CostaRicanQuaker> lsb_release -a
<slooblack> bonjour
<havocologe> CostaRicanQuaker: thanks
<daesung> hey who can me help? I have problem in logging out..
<pc_> hi
<daesung> hi
<pc_> do u know the french server for ubuntu please?
<havocologe> daesung: could you be a bit more specific ?
<daesung> haha thanks a lot
<pc_> ??
<daesung> I am using nvidia mx 200MX and in logging out I got just black screen
<pc_> please i have a pb with my ftpserver
<daesung> then I can not use more any key. what I can do is to press ctrl+alt+del
<daesung> pc : sorry .. I have no idea for the french server
<Nece228> does full upgrade downloads and installs the updates?
<daesung> of course..
<daesung> I am using nvidia-glx package also
<Nece228> sudo apt-get full-upgrade will do that?
<pc_> no pb i will speak english
<gnomefreak> Nece228: you do know that doesnt do anything right?
<Nece228> yeah
<Nece228> what command is for donwloading and installing upgrades
<Nece228> i want to this via console
<gnomefreak> Nece228: either sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daesung> I have used jest Adapt manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> I should STUDY ubuntu!
 * CostaRicanQuaker has an epiphany
<gnomefreak> Nece228: now sure what you are doing upgrading (is it just normal hardy updates or are you upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<daesung> no I installed new hardy..
<Nece228> its normal hardy updates
<Nece228> i had installed kubuntu hardy few months ago
<gnomefreak> Nece228: than those commands are good
<waylandbill> I'm looking for a simple way to dump the filesystem to multiple DVD-RW disks. Any suggestions?
<Nece228> but now i want do all upgrades, to provide more stable system
<daesung> anyboy has problem with nvidia driver in logging out?
<daesung> plz help me... it makes me annoy...
<SniZzo> me no... (GT6600)
<daesung> why black screen... I hv no problem if I do not use nvidia-glx.. but with 3d accelleration
<tictric> daesung: try proposed-updates repository from ubuntu
<tictric> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<tictric> if you haven't yet
<tictric> There's a more recent driver iirc
<___thomax> anyone here can tell me how to shape network traffic per application?
<apparle> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<daesung> tictric: I will try it
<daesung> thanks
<Mentaticus> good day all
<Mentaticus> wondering if anyone can help me with a partion issue
<tictric> daesung: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Troubleshooting
<tictric> oh, to late :)
<jaakkome> has somebody got teamspeak 2 working with alsa-oss ?
<Mentaticus> i recently installed ubuntu and then decided to use the KDE desktop (which i like more) that then went to uninstall kde killed install
<Mentaticus> trying to reformat
<Mentaticus> noticed in windows there were some extra partions
<Mentaticus> delted those
<Mentaticus> now in windows burning kubuntu 4
<Mentaticus> hopingh windows install isnt deaed
<tictric> Mentaticus: you could've installed kde from gnome desktop too or use them alongside :(
<Mentaticus> yeah
<Mentaticus> but its was kde 3.5.9 i think
<Mentaticus> wanted the latest
<Mentaticus> so i uninstalled
<tictric> wasn't necessary either
<Mentaticus> or thougt i uninstalled thru synaptic manager
<Mentaticus> once i removed everything called kde i crashed the windows interfece in linux
<Mentaticus> im a linux n00b
<Mentaticus> im serious about learning
<Mentaticus> last i used was mandrake
<tictric> next time before you uninstall or kill your hd you better ask here:)
<Mentaticus> back in the 90's
<Mentaticus> agreed
<Mentaticus> lol
<Mentaticus> so im guess i should restart see if windows still works
<Mentaticus> then install kubuntu
<Mentaticus> advice at this point?
<Mentaticus> before i restart tictric
<Mentaticus> when i rebooted i would have options for linux or windows
<Mentaticus> i deltd partitions
<Mentaticus> that i didnt know in windows
<daesung> tittric: I tried what u said.. but I still hv same problem in logging out
<Mentaticus> hoping that would get rid of linux instal
<Mentaticus> restarting brb
<Mentaticus> maybe
<guillaume_> salut enzo
<guillaume_> on est tot seuls ??
<enzo_> non
<guillaume_> xkcd.com
<apparle> are juk an ddragon based on xine
<apparle> why can't I open p.u.c
<apparle> why can't I open packages.ubuntu.com
<LiNuxBaBe> i'm running kubuntu 8.04,, installed ndiswrapper,, but if I try to connect with wifi-radar he won't get an ip-adress.. Dmesg output says ndiswrapper:: key 1 not set
<apparle> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<sigma_12> how do i install kubuntu onto a apple imac?
<apparle> Ithink it is the powerpc version
<sigma_12> wasnt it discontinued?
<rysiek> guys, I need to turn off power saving features of nVidia GF8500 (i.e. so that the monitor doesn't get turned off after 45mins), but I have to do it from console
<rysiek> any hints?
<sigma_12> why do you have to do it from konsole?
<apparle> sigma_12: I don't know
<rysiek> sigma_12: because it's a machine being used as a server
<rysiek> sigma_12: although it's not kubuntu server, it's a regular desktop flavor
<rysiek> sigma_12: don't ask why
<dbglt> for some reason, the cpu throttling in kpowersave does not work (but I can set it manually from the CLI). Any ideas what could be wrong?
<bsusa> hello
<engineer> omg
<engineer> Crude Oil
<engineer> $145.27
<bsusa> My situattion is this. The game that i am running is running in 640x480 mode fullscreen, whenever i change the reso in the game it tries to but then freezes. So i am wondering if there is a way to execute the game from the terminal and force a resolution?
<JanMalte> Is there a good article about using gpg under win in combination with outlook?
<JanMalte> which game?
<bsusa> Conan: The Dark Axe
<waylandbill> is it feasible to have the /home on a ntfs partition since it's now safe for reading and writing?
<apparle> waylandbill: I don't recommend it because I thnk NTFS is proprietary of microsft
<Amarilis> hi guys!
<pc_> hello all!
<Amarilis> i need to know if there is a way to save my mbr ( i have a dual boot machine win-lin) and i dont want to loose the settings
<pc_> i have a problem with ssh
<Amarilis> i use grub as boot manager
<pc_> soemone knows why i don't connect me by internet?
<pc_> help me please
<thierry> @pc dou you have wireless or cable?
<aude> cable
<thierry> connected straight or with a router?
<aude> routeur
<aude> are u french?
<thierry> no, but can you connect to your router?
<aude> yes
<theking> Is anybody here to help?
<thierry> let me see
<thierry> do you have manuel configuration or dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<aude> dhcp
<aude> with redirection dyndns
<Guest54559> Hola, alguien me puede explicar como van los escritorios de KDE
<Guest54559> es que cambio de escritorio, pero las ventanas que estaban en el otro escritorio aun estyan visibles en la barra
<NickPresta> !es | Guest54559
<ubottu> Guest54559: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> why do people use guest as a nick
<JanMalte>  Is there a good article about using gpg under win in combination with outlook?
<briggzer> hey guys....
<flaccid> JanMalte: ##windows and google
<JanMalte> yes, its not for my information, its for spreading the information
<philsf> hi, I'm using kontact in gnome, and I found a reproductible crash bug. I'd like to use the Report bug entry in Help menu to fill relevant information for me, however, it apparently only have the option to report directly to .kde.org.  Also despite having apport-qt installed, apport doesn't kick in (kcrash does). How can I make apport-qt catch the crash, so I can easilly report directly to launchpad?
<SlimG> How do I connect to a ssh server with the fish protocol (Konqueror) when the ssh-server is running on another port then 22 ?
<philsf> SlimG: have you tried appending the usual way of appending :port_no to the server?
<SlimG> philsf: embarrasing, That works, it was the first thing I tested, but I might have been fooled by a defect network connection :P
<Dr_willis> :)
<philsf> SlimG: I would be upset if it didn't work :)
<philsf> is apport-qt supposed to work with kcrash, or should I remove kcrash so that apport-qt collects crash information?
<Githzerai> philsf: I belive that much more than apport-qt is required for full debug output
<philsf> Githzerai: such as?
<Githzerai> philsf: Do you have all -dbg packages ?
<Githzerai> Githzerai: for Kontact
<philsf> Githzerai: I don't see -dbg for kontact nor kmail
<philsf> Githzerai: oh, kdepim-dbg
<Githzerai> philsf: And Knotify itself does crash a lot in Gnome, kind of a setback if u ask me :)
<philsf> I didn't have it installaedm I'll try it now
<philsf> Githzerai: yeah? doest it complain, or crash silently for you?
<Githzerai> philsf: Well, knotify offers u easy bug reporting through mail service. In Gnome sometimes it just doesn't apperar, or appears but can't do anything with it....
<philsf> Githzerai: hmm, I honestly never noticed it. I usually cancel email reports anyway. I guess the only crashes I get to email-report are amarok's
<Githzerai> philsf: Amarok has different packaging philosophy. And it an extragear app, so bugs are not reported to KDE but Amarok devel...
<philsf> what's been driving me nuts is kpilotDaemon. hardy's version can't work properly for long. crashes and freezes a lot. and when it doesn't freeze per se, it doesn't respond to other programs calls (even kpilot!), and keeps me from logging out/shutdown/reboot
<philsf> Githzerai: in that case, I think never got knotify to report a bug by email :)
<philsf> but I never got a crash report about either (at least not from kcrash)
<root> .
<Githzerai> philsf: Well, if you use it in Gnome, you should know that some things are just ment to be used in KDE and depend on lot of KDE stuff. Yes I (used to) have Knotify appearances i Gnome, but my primary session was allways and will be KDE. Maybe that has to do something with it . :) ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: I'd thought that by now amarok should be integrated with kde.
<Githzerai> philsf: Yes it is integrated. More than ever. ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: I mean, as a core app, kdemultimedia?
<Githzerai> philsf: It's just that it isn't official part of kde, but an extragear app. ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: yeah, that's what I tried to say :) s/integrated/official/
<Githzerai> philsf: Progams that have story of there own are supposed to be separated from basic KDE. Say, K3b an many other develop in such way...
<philsf> Githzerai: I read somewhere that KDE4 is/was supposed to eliminate excessive duplication of apps for the same purpose (kedit/kwrite/kate, for example). is that correct/still stand?
<Githzerai> philsf: Which deosn't in any way mean that they are not well integrated in enviroment ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: I'm sorry I used "integrated" :) I meant official
<philsf> Githzerai: I used KDE from 3.0 to k.5.7, I agree there are no integration issues (au contraire)
<Githzerai> philsf: I understand. ;) Just trying to explain the meaning of extragear. ;)
<Githzerai> philsf: as for KDE4 I honestly don't know. I've been using it all the way, and even nowdays I find myself wondering what were developers thinking... It's a good stuff though, just don't ask for plans ... ;)
<philsf> I also read that KDE4.0 is not targetted for end users, as will be KDE4.1. is this correct?
<philsf> I mean, even though it's stable
<Githzerai> philsf: Intrepid Ibex is going to be KDE 4.1. That covers it all. ;) As for further questions about KDE 4, think #kubuntu-kde4 is appropriate place. ;)
<emilsedgh> philsf: it good for people who want to run on bleeding edge software
<Githzerai> emilsedgh: Wrong ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: nice, didn't know that about intrepid. looking forward for that
<emilsedgh> then sorry Githzerai
<Dr_willis> 3 editors is escessive? heh
<ct529> I am trying to listen again to programs on bbc 7. I have mozilla installed with mozilla helix player plug in, but it does not play automatically the ram files. Why?
<philsf> Dr_willis: you don't think so??
<philsf> Githzerai: btw, installing kdepim-dbg didn't make apport notice the crash. further ideas?
<Githzerai> emilsedgh: Try KDE 4.1 beta 2, than make oppinion for yourself. Don't listen anything anybody tells you, but listen to yourself ;)
<emilsedgh> Githzerai: im on svn
<emilsedgh> Githzerai: and its awesome :)
<Githzerai> emilsedgh: Well trunk is bleeding edge, that's for sure :) ;)
<emilsedgh> Githzerai: oh, sorry, i thought the guy asked about 4.0, now i scrolled up and saw he asked about 4.1
<emilsedgh> :P
<emilsedgh> Githzerai: i really think i need to sleep for a while!
<philsf> although the trace was much richer
<Githzerai> emilsedgh: :) Usually helps.  Than u wake up and see : "OMG no updates today !!!" Then u wonder why u even woke up...... :D
<emilsedgh> Githzerai: haha yeah
<Githzerai> philsf: No idea honestly. Not much of a Gnome user. IMHO Gnome's even existance is a bug for itself, so can't be much of a help ... ;)
<philsf> Githzerai: lol, ok let's leave it at that :)
<Githzerai> philsf: Be a man : Use KDE :D ;)
<philsf> no flamewars intended
<Githzerai> philsf: We're all having fun, no flamewars intended indeed. ;)
<philsf> :)
<Dr_willis> Phlame wars
<philsf> tbh, I changed because the excessive availability of choice in KDE was keeping from my my job. I'm an upgrade freak, and a config freak, so I can never see a new option feature and not try it
<Githzerai> philsf: That's the spirit. ;)
<philsf> my advisor disagrees :)
<tcpsyn> morning
<tcpsyn> Where does kde 4.1 keep it's startup logs?
<tcpsyn> I have to delete .kde4 every time I restart KDE and I'd like to find out why
<waylandbill> anyone know of a utility to edit iso contents?
<bazhang> waylandbill, you want to customize or just remove something from iso
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<waylandbill> bazhang: customize.
<bazhang> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> waylandbill, ^^
<waylandbill> ok. cool.
<thewhitepelican> is there a program to easily clear out the /var/cache/apt/archives folder?
<Pici> thewhitepelican: Sure! sudo apt-get clean
<thewhitepelican> cool
<thewhitepelican> :)
<thewhitepelican> who needs a gui hehe
<ct529> what do you use to listen to podcats under kde / kubuntu?
<roo82> Amarok :D
<magu507> oi oi
<magu507> I need help ffs
<bazhang> need a question magu507
<magu507> I just installed kubuntu, everythings working fine, yet I cannot install anything
<magu507> some error always pops up
<bazhang> what error magu507
<giagkost> Can anyone please tell me how can I speak through the IRC client but I cannot see web pages using konqueror?
<giagkost> anybody who can help me?
<magu507> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Sorax> maybe konqueror is in offline mode?
<magu507> it seems like the linuxubuntu modules are broken
<giagkost> how do I fix it?
<giagkost> My modem is crypto F200
<magu507> Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64 seems to be broken
<magu507> bazhang , can I get it from the install cd?
<bazhang> magu507, could you pastebin the exact error at paste.ubuntu.com
<magu507> oh sure mate
<magu507> Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<magu507> This package contains modules supplied by Ubuntu for Linux kernel 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64.
<magu507> You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.
<giagkost> I think I made the right configurations but this message appears:
<giagkost> Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.
<giagkost> Using interface ppp0
<giagkost> Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.35
<giagkost> PAP authentication succeeded
<giagkost> Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<giagkost> local  IP address 213.5.61.38
<giagkost> remote IP address 213.5.0.13
<giagkost> primary   DNS address 213.5.41.8
<giagkost> secondary DNS address
<bazhang> just install the linux-generic package then magu507
<giagkost> anybody knows the answer how to fix konqueror?
<giagkost>  I did some efforts connecting with konqueror and it says there is a problem with proxy
<ImperialJester> Can someone tell me how to set Mozilla as my dominant browser?/
<ImperialJester> (please)
<divansantana> under systemsettings
<divansantana> default appliactions
<divansantana> web browser...
<ImperialJester> Um... Can you do it through the command line?
<ImperialJester> Nevermind, I got it. Thank you.
<divansantana> cool
<lcs> abaldet' %)
<lcs> how to delete (uninstall) KDE3, when i install KDE4 ?
<lnxkde> hi guys
<ImperialJester> Hello...
<Githzerai> Tuj sam
<lnxkde> hi , I need to know a if you guys know of a good rauter that has QOS and VPN
<lnxkde> :D
<bazhang> ##hardware may know
<lnxkde> dint know about that chanel :D
<karl_> lnxkde: get the wrt54gL and install openwrt
<geega> hi.. how to add the system tray if we remove. it is in ubuntu 8.04
<geega> anybody have idea on this
<ActionParsnip> sup geega
<geega> hi
<geega> hi.. how to add the system tray if we remove. it is in ubuntu 8.04. any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> geega: do you mean for when you minimise apps
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest7296: id log off, then log on as a user account
<geega> no. there some notification icons will be there
<geega> that one
<ActionParsnip> geega: oh, like near the clock?
<geega> yes
<ActionParsnip> geega: ok I now know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> geega: if you right click on that bar
<ActionParsnip> add applet
<geega> that applet option . i couldn't see here
<geega> only add to pannel and new panel
<ActionParsnip> geega: kde3 or kde4/
<geega> ubuntu - desktop
<ActionParsnip> geega: do you use kde or gnome?
<geega> gnome
<ActionParsnip> then head over to #ubuntu and ask there but i may be able to websearch you something
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311370
<ActionParsnip> geega: Right click empty space on your panel, click "Add to panel" and choose "Notification Area".
<ActionParsnip> apparently
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<mitsarionas> hi... i have a laptop, and though it's set on dynamic (or powersave) on guidance power manager, /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling says it's on T0
<llutz> Moin
<mitsarionas> it's not ok is it? :S
<ActionParsnip> lo llutz
<mitsarionas> any ideas? ...or ideas about where should i ask such stuff?
<ct529> I am using amarok on kubuntu 804 .... but the only engine available is xine .... where are the packages for helix for example?
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: no idea man sorry
<ActionParsnip> ct529: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<mitsarionas> :( weird though, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> There is no Helix binary available for Kubuntu, you have to compile amaroK from source with a Real or Helix player installed.
<ct529> ActionParsnip: sorry, but helix is definitively available I just installed it
<ActionParsnip> ct529: its an old post but i always use xine
<ActionParsnip> ct529: http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/tips-tricks-tweaks/322978-suse-install-guide.html
<ActionParsnip> ct529: how is helix different?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: from what?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: xine
<ActionParsnip> ct529: why use helix?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I do not know, cannot play bbc with xine ....
<ActionParsnip> ct529: oh, ok. just curious. cheers
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of issues with my firefox3, it keeps crashing with a segmentation fault any ideas?
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I need help for debootstrap
<sacarde> I have error:
<sacarde> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> wassah
<dennis_p> SMPlayer rules that´s what´s up :-)
<ActionParsnip> !smplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smplayer
<ActionParsnip> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.0~rc2-1 (hardy), package size 751 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<dennis_p> It plays the .sub subtitles readable, unlike other players on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dennis_p: i just use mplayer with a few switches
<ActionParsnip> dennis_p: gui does make it easier
<Dr_willis> sacarde,  you are running that as 2 seperate commands? ?
<sacarde> yes
<sacarde> but
<sacarde> chroot I have error
<sacarde> chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<sacarde> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<sacarde> in fact there isnot /bin/bash in /mnt/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> it would be in /mnt/ubuntu/bin/bash
<Dr_willis>  You may need to tell chroot the path to the shell to use.
<sacarde> but that file there is not ! in /mnt/ubuntu/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> Then you got stuff missing it seems
<sacarde> I ?
<Dr_willis> try sh, or dash I guess. I dont know whats in your directories.
<sacarde> bootstrap have to create environment on target partition !
<sacarde> i my directory thereis /bin/bash
<sacarde> but no in target partition
<Dr_willis> look in /mnt/ubuntu/bin and see what shells are there i guess.
<sacarde> cd /mnt/ubuntu
<sacarde> [root@localhost ubuntu]# ls
<sacarde> boot  debootstrap  dev  etc  var
<sacarde> I havent bin
<sacarde> debootstrap have create them
<Dr_willis> Looks like some setps got skipped in making the chroot enviroment. I have never messed with debootstrap.
<Dr_willis> You could copy them over from your current setup I guess
<sacarde> oh
<sacarde> I try
<sacarde> not work
<Dr_willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Dr_willis> Looks like a deboot strap setup needs to download the various bash deb and other debs. some how.
<sebastian_> hi, how do i activate 3d desktop effects? cant find the setting
<sebastian_> so no one here knows how to activate 3d effects?
<FoxIII> What's the problem sebastian_?
<sebastian_> i dont know how to activate the 3d desktop effects
<sebastian_> i cant find the settings
<FoxIII> Okay. What graphics card have you got?
<sebastian_> geforce 4
<sebastian_> 440mx
<FoxIII> And you have this set up correctly? What output do you get from glxgears ?
<sebastian_> i dont know i started it but the weels just keep rolling
<muesli> sebastian_: look at console output
<sebastian_> ok wait
<FoxIII> sebastian_: Try using glxgears -info
<sebastian_> 5959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1191.709 FPS
<sebastian_> GL_RENDERER   = GeForce4 MX 440/AGP/SSE2
<sebastian_> GL_VERSION    = 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.05
<sebastian_> GL_VENDOR     = NVIDIA Corporation
<FoxIII> sebastian_: Have you enabled Desktop Effects?
<sebastian_> hehe no thats what i said, i cant find the setting where i enable it
<sebastian_> its not in system - prefences
<mitsarionas> sebastian_: should be on kmenu -> system -> desktop effects
<sebastian_> im using ubuntu
<sebastian_> maby wrong channel
<FoxIII> sebastian_: Try typing desktop-effects or desktop-effects-ke4 in konsole
<mitsarionas> oh sorry :S
<FoxIII> ubottu !ubuntu | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<FoxIII> oh, and #ubuntu :)
<bjorn_> can someone tell me how to setup my hauppage pvr150 in ubuntu
<whileimhere> Hello. Are there any plug ins for Digikam to export to Google images or Kodaks site?
<FoxIII> bjorn_: Is that a tv card?
<bjorn_> yes fox
<FoxIII> ubottu !digikam | whileimhere
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<whileimhere> Ive asked in the Digikam room 6 times in the last week but I don't think that any of the people there are actully ever at their computer.
<ubuntu> bjorn_:  i think there are proprietary drivers... see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186747
<ubuntu> the firmware stuff there...
<gibbs> scanner hp
<FoxIII> bjorn_: Have you tried installing kdetv?
<bjorn_> have vlcplayer installed
<FoxIII> To be able to use a tv card, you will need software to use it.
<gibbs> what softwear
<Dr_willis> I use mythtv. :)
<Dr_willis> but it depends on what you want to do with the tv tuner card.
<shadowbox> How can I get visualations for amarok. I cant get them with adept.
<kalorin> ok
<gibbs> hp scanner
<kalorin> what do you do hwne there are issues with adept that tell you that it wouldn't commit because it might break something?
<Dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Ash-Fox> Which was the last version of kubuntu that didn't have stack protections in libc?
<kubuntero> is anybody using kde4? i've got a problem with my arrow up, and arrow down keys. they don't work :(
<FoxIII> kubuntero: #kubuntu-kde4
<kangke> hillo
<kangke> youyou ren zai ma
<regis> Bonsoir à tous
<Guest27421> Y 'a du monde ?
<mitsarionas> bonsoir mate
<mitsarionas> !fr | Guest27421
<ubottu> Guest27421: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mitsarionas> does anyone have a problem iwth sound and video after a suspend/resume?
<gibbs> what is name of linux tv
<dennis_p> viewer or recorder?
<gibbs> viewer
<dennis_p> tvtime is only a viewer
<dennis_p> TVtime
<llutz> or kdetv
<Dr_willis> some of the other video players I think can work as a
<Dr_willis> 'viewer' also
<gibbs> i have hauppauge
<gibbs> card
<gibbs> pvr150
<gibbs> may be recorder
<Dr_willis> My PVR150 works very well under Mythbuntu,
<gibbs> thanks
<dennis_p> ah that one can be viewed without install if you know the frequency of the wanted channel
<dennis_p> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085164.0
<dennis_p> has info to check if your tv card works out of the box
<jabba> sigh. sometimes running on the bleeding edge of your linux distribution is a pain in the butt :(
<tony_> Dr_willis, i have a PVR150 on kubuntu. is there a good guide that you followed?
<tony_> i had it working on a previous install but ran into a database or something error
<ubunturos> I installed Kubuntu to a USB disk, with my disk on the laptop also accessible. Kubuntu installed a boot loader to the laptop's disk and I cannot boot into the laptop without the USB disk. How do I boot without the USB disk
<ubunturos> ?
<ubunturos> USB hard disk.
<solifugus> OK--since ubuntu's VirtualBox packages are broken and not getting fixed, is there an other easy to use VM solution avalable?
<goshawk> solifugus: maybe download VirtualBox from wirtualbox.org?
<goshawk> virtualbox.org
<dwidmann> Well, you either need to put the /boot partition on the laptop disk, or install grub to the USB disk MBR ubunturos and simultaneously isntall something to the MBR of the laptop disk so it can be booted without the drive
<dwidmann> solifugus: vmware?
<goshawk> -__-
<ubunturos> dwidmann: what would that "something to the MBR of laptop" be?
<dwidmann> ubunturos: well, what OS's are on the laptop drive?
<ubunturos> dwidmann: just windows
<ubunturos> Media center
<ubunturos> that came pre-installed
<dwidmann> ubunturos: you'll need the recovery disk for that solution then
<ubunturos> dwidmann: hmm, let me find that out. Must be around
<dwidmann> when it boots you need to select rescue and it'll give you a dos shell, in which you type fdisk /mbr
<ubunturos> dwidmann: looks like DELL didn't give me a rescue disk
<ubunturos> :(
<ubunturos> dwidmann: does a "System Resotre" help?
<dwidmann> probably not
<ubunturos> s/resotre / restore
<solifugus> dwidmann:  I am using VMware Workstation for work-related work..  but I don't own and should not mix my own work with my work's work.. and I am not ready to fork out the money for my own license to VMware Workstation.
<dwidmann> solifugus: vmware server = free (as in beer)
<solifugus> dwidmann:  and, vmware server is fine for servers but only supports one snapshot at a time and has slow desktop performance..  I need particularly the snapshot tree.
<solifugus> virtualbox has the full snapshot tree.. it's almost a carbon copy of VMware workstation
<dwidmann> I'm sure it's intended to be, sounds useful
<solifugus> goshawk: Here's the problem with virtualbox.org's download for ubuntu--installing it says it has an unsatisfied dependency, libssl0.9.8 (which is, in fact, installed)
<stdin> ubunturos: sometimes the system restore option (from the BIOS screen) will let you get to a dos prompt, if it does that you can run the command from there
<ubunturos> dwidmann: I have a trick. I'll boot into Kubuntu, edit the bootloader config, and make it boot Windows, default without a timer, would that work?
<ubunturos> stdin: hmm, I need to find out that
<dwidmann> ubunturos: with the timer disabled it will just sit there waiting for you to do something
<dwidmann> ubunturos: this might be useful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/winxp-fixmbr-dos-fdisk-mbr-178571/
<ubunturos> dwidmann: The only problem is that I don't have a rescue disc. I might have to try stdin's suggestion
<ubunturos> will be back
<goshawk> solifugus: there are two version of virtualbox, one in repository one not
<goshawk> what are you tying to install?
<Guest13445> hjhg
<aib> can I uninstall kde3 in a single command without damaging my kde4 install?
<dwidmann> aib: I can't say that I'd recommend removing all of kde3, but if you removed kdebase and kdelibs that would probably drag everything else along with it
<aib> why wouldn't you recommend it
<dwidmann> There are still quite the handful of apps that haven't been ported
<dwidmann> Ie: networkmanager, k3b, konversation, etc
<kyncani> aib: you can use debfoster to remove a package with its dependencies
<michael_> I'm having a lot of trouble getting a wifi card to work
<aib> is there a list of stuff that still needs to be ported?
<dwidmann> somewhere, I forget where it is
<michael_> anyone familiar w/ ndiswrapper
<NickPresta> michael_, what about it?
<Ballena> What is the difference between an 'argument' and a 'parameter' for a linux command?
<michael_> here's my problem
<dwidmann> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/Application_Porting_Status
<dwidmann> probably
<michael_> i install the driver and confirm the isntallation with "ndiswrapper -l"
<michael_> then run modprobe ndiswrapper
<michael_> but my card still isn't listed under iwconfig
<michael_> what gives?
<NickPresta> michael_, which card is it?
<solifugus> how can i install a local .deb package file from the command line, forcing even though it thinks its missing a dependency?
<solifugus> I am not seeing this in the apt-get man page..
<aib> i installed kde4 and am using it now. my alt key has been mapped to control. so alt-b doesn't work in readline, and alt-tab don't work, for example.
<aib> where can I change this setting? it's driving me nuts
<stdin> solifugus: you use dpkg to install .deb files
<stdin> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<stdin> or "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<michael_> it is a D-link DWL-650 card
<michael_> does anyone know why my card isn't in iwconfig
<minhaaj> how do i back up my ubuntu ?
<NickPresta> !backup | minhaaj
<ubottu> minhaaj: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<minhaaj> which one is the easiest ? i dont want to lose anything. its exactly the way i want it
<minhaaj> i am very happy with my configs
<NickPresta> minhaaj, I don't know what sort of situation you have. If you want to backup your settings exclusively, the HomeUserBackup article should work fine
<minhaaj> i have used home user back up
<minhaaj> it wont restore
<minhaaj> back is just fine
<minhaaj> i just need my configurations and settings and desktop settings to be saved and my themes installed
<minhaaj> i have already backed up packages by aptoncd
<dwidmann> aib: I would use xmodmap to fix the alt key problem
<aib> dwidmann, i think i've narrowed it down to konsole, possibly. my alt-tab actually seems to work. i opened KDE3/Konsole and Alt-f/Alt-b are mapped to word-left and word-right as they should be, but KDE4/Konsole intercepts Alt instead of sending it to my shell
<aib> i can't find Konsole options for this anywhere.
<aib> i have no special settings btw. i recently deleted .kde and .kde4
<Pollywog> how do I manually mount a CD (no not audio) without using KDE to do it?
<Pollywog> the old way does not work
<stdin> "mount /media/cdrom0" does not work?
<Pollywog> no, it doesn't
<Pollywog> odd, I know
<llutz> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt
<Pollywog> that might work
<stdin> check your /etc/fstab entry, make sure it has the right device
<Pollywog> I don't know where the scd0 comes from it is not in fstab
<Pollywog> but it might work
<stdin> scd0 is usually the 1st CD or DVD drive
<Pollywog> my fstab looks fine
<Pollywog> not /dev/hdc
<Pollywog> ?
<stdin> it should be something like "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0"
<stdin> the hdX names should all be sdX names from kernel 2.6.20 on
<stdin> and cd/dvd drives will be scdX
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> ty
<Pollywog> maybe I need to change my fstab then
<Pollywog> :)
<llutz> Pollywog: " ls -l /dev/scd? "  should show at least scd0
<Pollywog> yes it does but that is not in fstab
<Pollywog> fstab has the old hdc
<l815> how come i have audio issues with kubuntu kde4 that dont occur with ubuntu?
<Pollywog> llutz: ty that worked once I fixed fstab
<elliott> in kate in intrepid, is there a way to force the program to treat parenthesis separately from other text when doing syntax hilighting? Kate in pervious kde3 versions of kubuntu classified them separetely, allowing you to give them a different color than surrounding text
<elliott> but it classified them as plain text in intrepid, making reading code harder for me
<Randuni> sup all?
<Randuni> I just have a quick question, I wish to boot the kubuntu live cd and use partimage
<Randuni> does kubuntu have partimage available in it's repository?
<Randuni> is there a way that I can find out?
<l815> what's the tool for gtk apps to look proper on kubuntu?
<elliott> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=partimage
<Randuni> okay..thanks elliott
<user1> how can i upgrade to the latest distro by adept ?
<llutz> Randuni: maybe try clonezilla, partimage is ... buggy (imho)
<Randuni> thanks llutz
<elliott> user1: what do you want to upgrade from to?
<elliott> that made more sense in my head, what are you currently uning and what do you want to upgrade to?
<user1> elliott:  i dont know. how can i check wich version i have
<user1> elliott:  i want to upgradte to the latest version
<llutz> user1: lsb_release -a
<user1> 7.04 feisty\
<user1> i have 7.04 feisty. how do i upgrade to the latest. i think its 7.10 ?
<djdarkman> can someone recommend me a good webcame capturing program? for thaking photos?
<elliott> the latest is 8.04
<user1> oh
<user1> k
<elliott> the easiest way is to run adept manager, click "update", and you should see a "version upgrade" button to the right above the package list
<elliott> you'll have to do it twice though
<user1> i cant see version upgrade
<Hondo_Kitsune> 8.04.1 hardy is the latest
<minhaaj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<user1> how to upgrade by command line?
<tictric> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<llutz> that wouldn't perform a version-upgrade without changing sources
<lakis1982> hii. i have download some rar files that are like : xxxx.part1.rar  xxx.part2.rar etc ... and they have password ... i try to open them with ark   but it ives me error..and as i have read ark cant handle with password protected rar files.... is this right ??? do u know any software  like ark that can open password protected files of type .zip    .tar    .rar    etc ???
<tictric> ok then dist-upgrade
<llutz> tictric: nope
<llutz> lakis1982: unrar x file..rar
<tictric> llutz: ? sorry just saw the _how to upgrade by command line
<llutz> tictric: he wants a version-upgrade feisty->hardy
<lakis1982> it says no such file or directory
<llutz> lakis1982: unrar x /path/to/file..rar
<tictric> oh, better shut my mouth then and read before I answer ...
<lakis1982> i dont understand
<minhaaj> http://imagebin.ca/view/RY25tB.html
<llutz> lakis1982: change into the directory you saved the files in. then unrar x xxx.file.rar
<minhaaj> check out my gnome desktop
<minhaaj> its aweeeeeesome
<lakis1982> i did it
<lakis1982> but dosnt do anything
<elliott> user1: you can upgrade by doing something like 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list', saving a backup, and then doing a find-and-replace to replace all instances of 'feisty' with 'hardy', then save and close
<elliott> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<minhaaj> if i back up my home directory would it be sufficient to get my ubuntu to work fine ? since i have backed up all packages on aptoncd ?
<llutz> lakis1982: paste output of that command to pastebin plz
<llutz> !pastebin | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jill> my kaffeine always show error when i use double click on avi file?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jill: do you have the correct codec
<llutz> minhaaj: no need to backup packages, just a list of them (dpkg --get-selections) and your sources.list. also a backup of /etc might be usefull
<Hondo_Kitsune> is it an AVI or a DiVX
<jill> вщуыте ьфееук
<jill> 1 фтв 2 мфкшфтеы
<jill> фдцфны
<Hondo_Kitsune> jill: english?
<jill> always
<jill> divx and avi
<Hondo_Kitsune> so it is a DiVX AVI file
<jill> always syas that codacs are downloaded
<Hondo_Kitsune> hmm
<Hondo_Kitsune> could be the file
<Hondo_Kitsune> have you tested other AVIs
<jill> no
<jill> yea
<jill> i am
<jill> but
<jill> if
<jill> if i open it from kafeine menu
<jill> it is works good
<jill> without questions
<jill> but if i click on file
<llutz> !enter| jill
<ubottu> jill: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jill> iokay
<Hondo_Kitsune> then there is no problem, probably just a bug. Keep updating Kaffeine using adept or synaptic and it should eventually sort itself out
<jhutchins_wk> jill: Meanwhile try mplayer or vnc.
<Hondo_Kitsune> ahh, jhutchins has a point, try an alternate player
<jill> mplayer works
<jill> but i love kafeine
<Hondo_Kitsune> As i said, just keep updating it
<lakis1982> isnt there any program like winrar  with gui
<lakis1982> ?
<giuseppe> hi, how can I update my distro Gutsy?
<minhaaj> giuseppe:  type apt-get install dist-upgrade
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> or apt-get install update
<minhaaj> you want to update or upgrade ?
<minhaaj> or do the distribution update ?
<giuseppe> update
<minhaaj> apt-get install update
<giuseppe> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<minhaaj> you do you have adept-get open ?
<giuseppe> yes, you are right
<minhaaj> shut it down first
<minhaaj> :)
<giuseppe> minhaaj: sorry, but if I upgrade, what will I upgrade? Full distro?
<minhaaj> nope
<minhaaj> just gutsy
<minhaaj> for full distro apt-get dist-upgrade
<minhaaj> install between them
<minhaaj> :)
<giuseppe> minhaaj: does it mean kernel??
<minhaaj> yes it updates kernel
<giuseppe> minhaaj: well, now appears: impossible finding dist-upgrade
<minhaaj> sorry the command was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giuseppe> minhaaj: 0 updated, 0 installed, 0 removed
<giuseppe> minhaaj: is it normal????
<minhaaj> yep
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> you are already up to date
<minhaaj> do you want to do hardy ?
<giuseppe> minhaaj: yes!
<minhaaj> hmm
<minhaaj> hang on
<proprietarysucks> how can I burn an img file ?
<mkultras> hey i was trying to backup my home folder so i mounted this usb drive and then copied the folder with cp -r -p * /backupdrive but it missed all the folders starting with a .
<tictric> proprietarysucks: from k3b
<mkultras> should i try copying them with dolphin or something instead you think
<proprietarysucks> k3b doesn't find img files
<llutz> mkultras: use "cp -a ...."
<giuseppe> minhaaj: are you able to do it?
<tictric> proprietarysucks: I'm not sure but give it a try and rename img to iso
<tictric> It's basically the same
<Bocasecaman> Hi, i have a problem, my videos with AC3 sound voices are too low but the ambient sound is perfect, why?
<Bocasecaman> sorry for my english
<orjan> hello
<_2> what is needed to get acpi support to work on ati chips in dapper drake ?   or can someone point me in the right dirrection there?
<user1> when i upgrade from fiesty. it ties to go to gutsy. not to hardy. how can i do it for hardy?
<proprietarysucks> tictric: no it's not the same at all
<proprietarysucks> in some cases it is
<proprietarysucks> anyways I've found the solution, which is poweriso converter
<_2> user1 i don't believe that one step upgrading from fiesty to hardy is supported
<tictric> proprietarysucks: Sometimes it works
<_2> sensors-detect reports     Sorry, no chips were detected.
<_2> E: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature missing
<gizmobay> I'm looking to encrypt a directory. Would truecrypt be my best option?
<kalorin> I've got an error on reboot where it pops up a window saying "no command arguements supplied!, usage: kdesudo [ -u <runas> ] <command> KdeSudo will now exit...
<kalorin> if I close that window everything goes away and I'm left wiht a black screen with a mouse pointer
<kalorin> if I leave it up there, things work ok and the window stays
<user1> when i upgrade from fiesty. it ties to go to gutsy. not to hardy. how can i do it for hardy?
<kalorin> anyone ever seen that?
<kalorin> user1, not sure you can go directly
<kalorin> might have to do an intermediate upgrade
<mkultras> hey you can go from dapper to hardy though
<mkultras> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<mkultras> i did that procedure and it worked out well
<mkultras> on a server
<jessejazza>   what is the best way to format a remote hard drive for backup purposes and use on windows and ubuntu. I used gparted - but i wanted to check for bad sectors so what can i do?
<_2> user1 change the key word fiesty to hardy in your /etc/apt/sources.list  run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade as root   and when it break don't call us.  we have told you that one step upgrading from fiesty to hardy is not supported.
<mkultras> the only thing i had a problem was java disappeared i think
<_2> "<mkultras> hey you can go from dapper to hardy though" <<<  mkultras and it usually breaks too.
<_2> jessejazza badblocks
<jessejazza> _2: badblocks?
<_2> yeah
<jessejazza> name of a package?
<_2> no an app
<engineer> rpedro por aqui?
<jessejazza> i've just looked it up
<_2> jessejazza short answer is use "mke2fs -jc /dev/devicenode" where ever you want an ext3 filesystem   and yes windows can access ext#  there are drivers online
<jessejazza> _2: is that better than FAT32?
<_2> the -c will tell mke2fs to first run badblocks on the device and then use it's output to "skip" any bad blocks it finds.
<_2> jessejazza better ?    heh   well do you want my openion or are you asking a polling question ?
<_2> of course it's better,  it's a real file system,   vfat is not.
<jessejazza> -2: a balanced opinion! can't find mke2fs - which repo?
<_2> vfat has no permissions bits uses fat=file allocation tables rather than redundant superblocks and is not a "journalizing filesystem"   vfat fragments files and requires defrag ext3 doesn't "per'se" and so forth.    repo ?   "which mke2fs"
<_2> or "man mke2fs"
 * meow finally got kubuntu + vmware + ati drivers + firewall config up :o)
<meow> thanks for all your help
<llutz> also ext2/3 fragments, not like vfat but it still does.
<meow> now all i need is a good scriptable irc client. any recommendations?
<llutz> irssi
<engineer> mirc
<meow> i'm using mirc now, engineer, and it's eating up 10% of my cpu
<engineer> 1-2% here
<engineer> 12mb of ram
<meow> and there are a couple of gui bugs which really annoy me
<_2> jessejazza one thing that vfat might be better about than ext# fs     it's made for a constantly rebooting system and wont complain about not being uncleanly dismounted.
<_2> that doesn't mean you can power off durring a disk write without errors by any means.
<meow> llutz: anything with a graphical interface?
<engineer> xchat
<llutz> irc = chat= text = why gui? :)
<_2> bx for the win
<Van_NistelRooy> hi all
<Pepcok^PotLS> hi, is enyone using Konversation and do sb know if there's an "auto re-join when kicked" option?
<kalorin> I don't get "kicked"
<psyco> XD
<Pepcok^PotLS> I know but somethimes it happens :_
<Pepcok^PotLS> so does sb know?
<_2> Pepcok^PotLS i'm not using konvo but why are you getting kicked out of channels ?    and better still why would you want to go back to some place that you know you are not wanted ?
<Pepcok^PotLS> it's because somethimes we kick each other for fun :) and i'mnot joking
<_2> i mean that's begging for a ban
<_2> hmmm odd practice.
<Pepcok^PotLS> no it's just channel for friends and somethimes we kick each other but it's not serious
<Van_NistelRooy> can i emulator visual studio 6 in the wine
<_2> "some people get their jollys in the strangest ways"
<Pepcok^PotLS> ok other question
<Pepcok^PotLS> what is the best way to bring my playlist saved on winamp to Ubuntu?
<Pepcok^PotLS> which program would be the best?
<kubuntero> Pepcok^PotLS: The playlist it self?
<_2> doesn't amarok have a playlist inport function ?
<kubuntero> Just open it. almost all programs read m3u
<Pepcok^PotLS> yes i has, but it doesn;t open files which are in catalogs
<Pepcok^PotLS> for example I have in win my mp3 files in E:/Music
<Pepcok^PotLS> and in Music I have many catalogues
<Pepcok^PotLS> but when I import playlist to amarok
<Pepcok^PotLS> it reads only files from E:/Music
<Pepcok^PotLS> nnot from E:/Music/xxx
<Pepcok^PotLS> where xxx is catalogue
<Pepcok^PotLS> so can sb help me?
<tom__> Pepcok^PotLS: mount windows partition and drag-and-drop from dolphin to amarok
<tom__> worked for me
<kubuntero> What's a catalogue?
<Van_NistelRooy> help me peoples...
<Pepcok^PotLS> i forgot a word
<Van_NistelRooy> can i emulator visual studio 6 in the wine
<Pepcok^PotLS> if you have E:/Music
<Pepcok^PotLS> Music is catalogue
<kubuntero> http://appdb.winehq.org
<kubuntero> Pepcok^PotLS: And amarok does not import it? Go to Amarok settings -> Collection
<kubuntero> and add Music
<kubuntero> it will import all
<Van_NistelRooy> kubuntero, this message is to me
<orkid> i don't know if this is the right channel, but i just installed kde-core and xorg on a minimal system and am looking for things that might be useful (ie. automount usb keys, keystore [ssh keys], etc)... but i'm not sure which packages i need (ie. which hal/dbus things i need, pmount, etc). is there a webpage that might have a list of interesting and useful packages
<orkid> ?
<orkid> tx in advance
<keith_> orkid try #kde
<orkid> i did, but i thought it was the wrong channel, since it's ubuntu related
<meow> well each package is useful and interesting in it's way
<compilerwriter> #kubuntu is also ubuntue related orkid.
<meow> there are thousands of packages for ubuntu
<orkid> hmmm. i also don't have sound :S
<compilerwriter> orkid it is the kde branch of ubuntu
<compilerwriter> #kde is for kde in general orkid
<orkid> yes... so i thought people here would know more about what packages are involved
<bomber> linux from scratch might be helpful too "lfs"
<orkid> i'm more curious as to what packages i would need to install for getting automount of usb drives for example, or sound
<bomber> might point you towards the right packages
<compilerwriter> orkid to tell you the truth most of those pacakages are already in the ubuntu base install.  I can't be much help there.  I thought you were looking for kde specific stuff.
<orkid> also, anyone know why aptitude pulls in way more packages than apt-get ? apt-get install firefox wants only a few while aptitude wants around 50... does aptitude pull in the recommended pakages or something?
<orkid> well, i did the server install... i'll have a look around packages.ubuntu.com
<llutz> orkid: it does
<uwe__> uuh
<orkid> but sometimes even the package titles make it hard to decipher what's needed
<llutz> orkid: use aptitude -R
<orkid> llutz: what's the way to disable this?
<orkid> tx :)
<llutz> set :    Aptitude::Recommends-Important "false";  in ~/.aptitude/config
<Pepcok^PotLS> I've just instaled programm by using console, how can I open it now??
<llutz> that makes it permanent
<dave11> my sound keeps defaulting to the wrong sound device, how can I lock it down to a certain device?
<dave11> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joga> I just installed kubuntu hardy today, and noticed now when setting up a color prompt that I got a ~/.bashrc telling me to uncomment '#force_colored_prompt=yes', but it actually checks the value of '$force_color_prompt' (thus failing). /etc/skel/.bashrc seems to be correct though, why would this be?
<Pepcok^PotLS> i've just installed programme but it's not in my "Applications", what's oter wa to open it?
<joga> well, I guess the .bashrc thing was fixed after I installed the updates..
<ksal> hi
<ksal> i've got a problem with my GF 7300 card
<engineer> explain the problem
<ksal> i install nvidia-new drivers package for it
<ksal> and when i restart my computer
<ksal> it seems not to recognize card or my monitor
<engineer> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ksal> i don't have acceleration and resolution of my screen is 640x4809 max
<engineer> restart X server
<bomber> there is also a autoconfig package for the nvidia cards too
<bomber> there yah go..listen to engineer
<ksal> are you sure?
<ksal> ok
<y5shin> hello world
 * bomber world
<bomber> woops
<ksal> :)
<tonky> hi guys. i'm connected to dlink wifi router, and router is plugged to dsl modem which is connected to internet. how can i find out the ip of wifi router to access it through http and configure it?
<fitoria> hello
<y5shin> ip of the router? like as in the admin page?
<fitoria> Is there Java plugin for 64bits?
<engineer> what's the netmask you're using?
<engineer> fitoria no
<engineer> 192.168.1.254 if your ip is a class C
<tonky> yes y5shin, it used to be 192.168.0.50, but not responding. not even after wifi router reset.
<engineer> or 192.168.1.1
<y5shin> i would go with 192.168.1.1 for dlink
<engineer> tonky check your gateway
<bomber> or 192.168.0.1
<engineer> it should be that one
<tonky> engineer: 1.1 is dsl modem ip, neither 1.254 or 0.1 are responding
<engineer> what's your ip
<tonky> 1.10, dhcp by dsl
<y5shin> exit
<engineer> check your gateway
<engineer> it should be that ip
<bomber> also shouldnt you have to configure it via a rj45 connect and not wifi?
<tonky> bomber: if used to work for me over wifi before
<ksal> so hi again
<ksal> it didn't help me
<ksal> i checked xorg.conf
<tonky> how do i check my gateway? route? default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<ksal> tonky: ifconfig
<ksal> ?
<tonky> ksal: what exactly should i look for in ifconfig to be a gateway?
<engineer> ksal ping 255.255.255.255 -b
<ksal> so i checked it and as Monitor Identifier I have  ' Configured Monitor' and as my GPU I have 'Configured Video Device
<engineer> oops
<engineer> that was to tomsku
<ksal> :)
<tonky> :)
<engineer> ksal
<engineer> glxinfo | grep rendering
<fitoria> Hi
<engineer> nicaragua?
<fitoria> engineer: yes :)
<ksal> engineer: it says 'yes'
<tonky> engineer: no reply from ping 255.255.255.255 -b
<engineer> ksal then the drivers are working
<engineer> tonky it pings my gateway here
<tonky> lucky you :)
<engineer> you router
<ksal> engineer: ok, but why I can't use correct resolution?
<engineer> must be blocking broadcast pings
<ksal> I only can have 640x480 and lower
<fitoria> How do I find out what urls apt-get install will use for the .debs pkg downloads/
<fitoria> ?
<engineer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> check the uncommented lines
<ksal> fitoria: or you can check it in synaptic, i suppose
<engineer> ksal are higher resolutions listed in xorg,xonf?
<fitoria> engineer: I know that but for example I do an apt-get install foo How do I find the urls to download the .debs?
<engineer> fitoria it's in the file
<engineer> the packages are in dirs inside those urls
<ksal> engineer: in 'Modes' i have 'nvidia-auto-select;
<ksal> engineer: i'll try to put there something better....
<engineer> ~pastebin
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ksal> engineer: you didn't understand me ;) i mean that i'll write some better resolution in xxorg.conf
<ksal> ;)
<engineer> ksal http://paste.ubuntu.com/24813/
<fitoria> engineer: great :)
<ksal> thx
<ksal> i know xorg.conf a bit already
<ksal> ok, lets try it
<veronica__> ls
<Walzmyn> OK, my buddy tells me there is a pidgin update in the repos, but I'm not seeing it, even after a refresh, what am i doing wrong?
<tonky_> re. so i connected wifi box directly, and got ip 169.254.6.19, and nothing ligical wasn't responding, like 1.1, or 1.0, or 0.50 etc. any other ideas on how to find my wifi box ip?
<ksal> umm, so it doesn't work
<NickPresta> !info pidgin | Walzmyn
<ubottu> walzmyn: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<Pepcok^PotLS> which command let me uninstall programs ?
<Pepcok^PotLS> sudo unistall xxx?
<Pepcok^PotLS> xxx - program
<ksal> sudo apt-get remove xxx
<Ballena> How do I get the current timestamp? I want to use it in a bash script.
<meow> Ballena: date
<Walzmyn> NickPresta, I know what pidgin is. There's supposed to be an update to fix this server issue, but i'm not seeing any updates in the repo
<meow> Pepcok^PotLS: apt-get remove <package>
<danon> potzebuje pomocy .
<danon> ak chcem podłaczyc aparat to niby go wyszukuje ale zdjec niema co jest ?
<danon>  
<danon> pisze cos tam ze nierozpoznano urzadzenia
<NickPresta> Walzmyn, that is the latest version in the repos (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/pidgin) I don't know what update your friend is talking about (is he running Ubuntu)
<Walzmyn> NickPresta, he's using xubuntu
<FoxIII> ubottu !poland | danon
<ubottu> danon: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pepcok^PotLS> #ubuntu-pl
<Pepcok^PotLS> sry
<NickPresta> Walzmyn, they use the same standard repos. Get him to do: `dpkg -l | grep pidgin` see what version of pidgin he really has installed
<toxic_> hi
<toxic_> im totally new to kubuntu :/
<toxic_> i just found it installed on my pc
<toxic_> where should i start? :D
<toxic_> i want to install eclipse ;/
<stuq> toxic_: sudo aptitude install eclipse should do it
<toxic_> stuq: i need the jre first i think
<toxic_> i have the rpm file downladed from java
<stuq> toxic_: if it needs it, the dependacies should come along for the ride
<NickPresta> toxic_, Kubuntu doesn't use RPMs. It uses DEBs (.deb)
<toxic_> is there no chance to handle rpms?
<NickPresta> toxic_, you can use Adept to install Eclipse and any associated files it needs
<stuq> toxic_: once you start using debs, you won't really want rpm's
<NickPresta> anything that you could find packaged as an RPM is either available as a deb or can be found in the repos already :)
<toxic_> ok ;)
<NickPresta> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stuq> but there are utilities to convert them that sort of work
<toxic_> now if i type "eclipse" this happens:
<toxic_> Gtk Warning  cannot open displays
<toxic_>  KDE-Hilfezentrum
<toxic_> Kubuntu Documents
<toxic_> Kubuntu Release Notes
<toxic_> About Kubuntu
<toxic_> Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<toxic_> Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<NickPresta> toxic_, stop pasting
<toxic_> Ubuntu Server Guide
<toxic_> Willkommen bei KDE
<toxic_> KDE-Benutzerhandbuch
<NickPresta> if you have large amounts of text you want to shre with us, you can use a pastebin
<toxic_> Programm-Handbücher
<toxic_> Handbücher zu Miniprogrammen (Applets)
<toxic_> Kontrollzentrum-Module
<toxic_> lol
<toxic_> what happend
<toxic_> sorry
<toxic_> NickPresta: i didnt want to do this :D
<toxic_> i was just copying one line and it copied more.. i duno why :D
<toxic_> im sorry
<NickPresta> its okay. so did eclipse install?
<toxic_> i dunno  he did a lot of things ;)
<geraldo_> que talco
<aga> hi after long long time windows using i instaled kubuntu 6.06 my first ever linux success install i have many questions now i hope i can ask here freely
<NickPresta> well, how did you install eclipse? through Konsole?
<NickPresta> !es | geraldo_
<ubottu> geraldo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NickPresta> aga, we're here to help
<toxic_> i really like you guys :D
<aga> is there any need to upgrade kubuntu 6.06 to version 8?
<toxic_> i think this time i will REALLY switch to linux (kubuntu) ..
<ksal> can anyone help me?
<NickPresta> aga, I think it is possible, although I'm not 100% sure. Out of curiosity, why didn't you install 8.04 from the getgo?
<ksal> aga: lepiej to zrob :)
<aga> did not go to official site untill to late
<aga> i was on linux .org and 6.6 was there ^^
<ksal> haha, really? on your place i would upgrade to 8
<toxic_> what does Gtk-Warning:  cannot open display mean?
<aga> i have no clue how i fix internet i was left right and boom it worked and i have no clue what i did lol
<ksal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24826/ - here is my xorg.conf . can someone check what is wrong and why i can't change resolution to higher than 640x480 ?
<toxic_> ksal: i have a same problem like you ;) i'd like to switch to 16xx*1xxx
<vlt> Hello. I have a UPS connected to a machine running Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. `lsusb` lists it as "051d:0002 APC Back-UPS Pro 500/1000/1500". What nut driver do I need to access that device?
<ksal> damn
<ksal> on gutsy there was no problem
<ksal> hardy sux
<aga> lets say i want to install firefox for linux kubuntu what type of file i should chuse? it always ask me with what program i want to open file im bit confused
<toxic_> NickPresta: i found the problem: 1) i cant run eclipse when im root ;)
<toxic_> 2) i previousivly installed a bad version of eclipse
<toxic_> i uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<toxic_> sudo aptitude remove ... sudo aptitude install
<aga> i be back later i must read FAQ cant bother ppl if i did not read any info :)
<toxic_> now if i type eclipse, a new window opens (looks like java)   it says something like no virtual machine available
<toxic_> when isntalling eclipse, there were A LOT OF 404
<ksal> geez =='
<ksal> does anybody know how can i  set my monitor?
<ksal> i mean
<ksal> any tool to choose monitor that i'm using?
<Nece228> after i did updates to my kubuntu hardy
<Nece228> xorg dont started until i changed from nvidia to nv
<Nece228> it starts now but i cant do anythink with resolution
<Nece228> screens and resolution shows me error
<Nece228> what i have to do?
<ksal> damn
#kubuntu 2008-07-04
<ubuntu> Hello aall
<ptitrobin29> cod2
<ptitrobin29> Join cod2
<ptitrobin29> Join #cod2
<freak_> ?
<freak_> nabend
<jill> i have a free space without partition on my drive, how can i install ntfs partition on it under kubuntu 8 without lost of data?
<tweak> would anyone be able to tell me if there is a cmd to download madwifi and if so, what it is
<StevenX> hello all. I am using ubuntu, but I installed kde and am now using it as my windows manager. is there a reason that compiz fusion doesn't seem to be working?
<StevenX> is tehre something i have to do?>
<stdin> tweak: the madwifi driver is pre-installed
<tweak> kk...then would u be able to tell me why i'm unable to stop and start the different card interfaces, by anychance...the only thing that i could think of was that i was missing an updated madwifi or somethin
<mitsarionas> StevenX: did you enable it from kde?
<kaminix> What's new in 8.04.1?
<derdui> does anybody know the programm called ooVoo? and if, how to run it under linux
<StevenX> mitsarionas, that's what i'm trying to figure out how to do
<mitsarionas> check out kmenu->system->desktop effects
<mitsarionas> kaminix: it's just a more recent snapshot of 8.04... just minor updates on whatever packages have been updated
<kaminix> Ah. Nothing I need to download then.
<mitsarionas> you alreaady have it ;)
<mitsarionas> even the grub menu is updated to print 8.04.1
<kaminix> :)
<StevenX> thanks mitsarionas, tha got it working
<StevenX> mitsarionas, quick question, why do I have a ball on my desktop that I can get rid off called the "Adept Notifier"?
<mitsarionas> you're welcome
<mitsarionas> it will go away when you restart x
<jill> i have a free space without partition on my drive, how can i install ntfs partition on it under kubuntu 8 without lost of data?
<mitsarionas> it's just a bug of some sort
<StevenX> OK. i am going to restart the machien now. thanks for the help.
<jill> i cant view rar files...
<mitsarionas> did you install unrar?
<jill> nop
<jill> should i?
<mitsarionas> yeah ;)
<jill> okay)
<jill> apt-get install unrar?
<mitsarionas> yeah... i think...there's a free and a non-free version
<mitsarionas> i think unrar depends on unrar-nonfree
<jill> what is the best solution?
<mitsarionas> nonfree i think the free one doesn't open recent rar's iirc
<jill> iirc - what is it?
<mitsarionas> if i recall correctly :)
<jill> okay, can i use nonfree for free?
<mitsarionas> yeah, it's just not open-source i think...
<jill> how can i install it, tell me please
<jill> and i want save deb file for my friends, is it possible?
<mitsarionas> apt-get install unrar (that installs non-free indeed)
<mitsarionas> they're kept somewhere
<jill> oh.. i see
<mitsarionas> lemme check
<jill> dont go anyway))) i have question for you))
<mitsarionas>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<mitsarionas> not going away :)
<jill> thanks for path... and rar arcs are open now)))
<mitsarionas> ;)
<beto> hola, que tal,
<mitsarionas> hola amigo :)
<beto> que tal? soy nuevo en ubuntu, nos sabes como instalar el kopete???
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | beto
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jill> my disk has 140Gbytes of free space without any fylesystem.. i want to create ntfs partition there... how can i do this without data lost?
<beto> entonces e spereerible que hable en ingles o me cambie de canal?
<NickPresta> !es | beto
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maltedik> hi. there is this old systemsettings->resolution of mouse problem...
<maltedik> how do i give myself the right to change the settings of my mouse?
<maltedik> am tired of doint "kdesu kcmshell mouse"
<maltedik> or using lmctl... kde has it built-in goddamnit!
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> whats the story with this new kubuntu release?
<Odd-rationale> m_tadeu: just 8.04.1 has been released...
<BluesKaj> it's very stable and easier to set up application-wise than previous releases , IMO
<m_tadeu> where can I find the changelog?
<Dragnslcr> It's probably just all the security and bug fixes that have been released since April
<m_tadeu> I see
<m_tadeu> it's just not usual to make a release based on that
<Dragnslcr> It saves people that are installing it from having to download a whole bunch of updates
<mitsarionas> it's still hardy...just an updated cd image
<m_tadeu> I haven't been paying much attention on the updates....was there a big security problem, or something like that?
<Dragnslcr> There are always updates to various packages
<mits> um... is there a sound recorder app for kde? not with any fancy features, just recording...
<BluesKaj> recording line in , mic , or cd  or... ?
<mits> mic
<m_tadeu> guess it was due to a security vulnerability in openssl...they fixed all ubuntu flavours :)
<tuxwulf> ... file a bug report... all I see is forums...
<tuxwulf> I guess KDE (4) has its own channel/forum/etc...?
<dwidmann> http://bugs.kde.org
<dwidmann> http://launchpad.net
<dwidmann> #kubuntu-kde4
<tuxwulf> Thanks for that ...
<tuxwulf> Adn for kubuntu philosophy ...? Or feature requests ...? Anythign specific to go to?
<dwidmann> feature requests for Kubuntu in general would go to launchpad.net, for kde would go to bugs.kde.org, do it like you're filing a bug except for severity choose "wishlist"
<dwidmann> anywho, I'm headed to bed. Night
<tuxwulf> Thanks, sleepwell
<aib> is anyone using Konsole in KDE 4?
<tuxwulf> I used it a little bit lasst night
<tuxwulf> Fonts apeared italic...
<cara> Hi all, I'm having an issue, trying to change my systemsettings but it won't update the settings.
<cara> It sits there saying its updating and redo=\
<cara> re-dos it ... I let it sit there overnight to see what would happen and I'm just now getting back to it and its still saying it's updating.
<Odd-rationale> cara: what settings are you trying to change?
<draik> Hello all
<draik> Does espeak read odt files?
<draik> I am having an issue in doing so.
<draik> espeak -f filename.odt
<draik> Just says "p k" from the audio
<dsmith_> hi just  update to 8.04, when I click kmenu...system settings it crashes....any ideas what I can look at to fix?
<draik> I guess not since a test.txt works just fine.
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: kde3? or kde4?
<dsmith_> 3
<dsmith_> alot of apps in lost & found
<dsmith_> I tried renaming .kde but it still persists
<dsmith_> the problem that is
<Odd-rationale> i was just going to suggest that... :|
<dsmith_> some config file must be broke
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: one way to find out if that is true is to add a new user and see if the problem still persists...
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> mmm
<dsmith_> I have two other users on here
<dsmith_> let me try that
<Odd-rationale> k
<dsmith_> same problem
<Odd-rationale> dsmith_: do you have a user that you can delete all files in ~ ?
<dsmith_> why dont i just create a new user?
<Odd-rationale> you can do that too...
<Odd-rationale> gtg, good luck!
<navetz_> can someone please help me, I view my server (website) in firefox but I can ping it and it works. I have a basic LAMP setup for testing, does anyone know what I shuold do?
<shuxeao> !
<dsmith_> Odd-rationale: same problem on a new user
<dsmith_> navetz_: wrong forum
<dsmith_> Odd-rationale: whats is your command for system settings?
<dsmith_> oh damn I just noticed he left
<victamower> hi, I can't get amarok to find .aif files from my iTunes collection when I scan
<victamower> the songs play fine if I manually find them
<dsmith_> wrong forum
<dsmith_> try amarok forum
<victamower> I've asked there, everyone's asleep
<dsmith_> wait for 4-6 hours
<dsmith_> heh
<victamower> I'm setting this PC up for my little bro, gotta drop it off in an hour
<victamower> :O
<dsmith_> oh....
<victamower> he won't be happy if his music collection is missing
<victamower> I'm switching him over from XP, rather than re-install for the third time..
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> right on....
<dsmith_> thats what I do
<dsmith_> is his ipod new?
<dsmith_> what generation is it?
<cara> Odd-rationale: I'm sorry I was afk
<dsmith_> odd has left
<victamower> I've tried rhythmbox too, it detects the files but lists them as Unknown Unknown
<cara> I was trying to change the regional settings
<cara> o
<cara> dang
<cara> well
<victamower> dsmith: it's 1st gen iPod nano I think
<dsmith_> wow
<dsmith_> it should have no problems
<victamower> my gf had some issues with her new iPod, I had to install some new library
<victamower> but that was with Gutsy
<dsmith_> did you look online?
<cara> I was trying to change my regional settings and kde just sits there saying its updating and I let it go on overnight so its been doing it for almost 20 hours
<victamower> got that sorted out no probs
<cara> and has not updated anything
<Guest42427> ñ,ñ,
<Guest42427> l,mlll
<Guest42427> nmiikn
<Guest42427> fdhgsfhfs
<Guest42427> dfhdfh
<Guest42427> fdhfd
<EagleScreen> #debian-kde
<[ifr0g]> Hi, Does any one here have problem with ff3 ?
<[ifr0g]> Mines crashing.
<mr---t-> mines fine maybe they can help at #firefox
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, yeah, maybe. but i think i will stick with 2 till i reinstall to 8.04
<mr---t-> [ifr0g]: i am using 8.04 btw
<[ifr0g]> yes, couple of my friends said firefox is fine on 6.04
<[ifr0g]> 8*
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, So, Do you happen to know vlc and tv streaming?
<[ifr0g]> or*
<mr---t-> no
<[ifr0g]> k
<mr---t-> never used either
<mr---t-> I use my computer as a computer no dvds or tv
<[ifr0g]> I was trying to get my vlc to stream a youtube playlist over to my cafe's ip tv.
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, k ;)
<mr---t-> others here may know
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, So what do you do for a living?
<yurimxpxman> how do I make my laptop lock when I close the lid?
<[ifr0g]> yurimxpxman, huh, did you check the power option?
<[ifr0g]> there is a small batter icon on the kicker.
<mr---t-> [ifr0g]: computer desktop support,  but here is a help channel and this is off topic
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, Ah, ok :0
<[ifr0g]> I guessed no one is chatting, so wont create much disturbance.
<mr---t-> prolly not but I never know
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Indian ?
<[ifr0g]> mr---t-, So  you are new here?
<mr---t-> yes fairly
<[ifr0g]> I been here since the kubuntu first release.
<mr---t-> I've only been using linux for about 3 months , I have to work with M$
<[ifr0g]> me too, sadly. My work deals with windows servers :(
<Firefishe> Welcome to the Woot Woild of Tux, mr---t- ;)
<mr---t-> I'm lovin it, I learn alot hanging out in here
<StevenX> hello guys.
<mr---t-> It amazes me how things that are new features in M$ have been in linux for a long time
<StevenX> How can i make a list of all the packages installed on my computer?
<[ifr0g]> StevenX, Hi.
<StevenX> [ifr0g], do you know what command I can use to make a list of the packages installed on my kbuntu box?
<[ifr0g]> stuq, huh i guess dpkg -l
<StevenX> [ifr0g], yea, but I want that exported to a list. Like list.txt
<kgx> is it possible to launch non-executable files (such as *.jpg) from the konsole so that it opens in the default viewer?
<[ifr0g]> Is that the list you want ^^
<[ifr0g]> what format ?
<kazol> [ifr0g]: You prefer Windows over *nix??
<kazol> [ifr0g]: I am faced with everyone using Windows and I simply hate it.
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Absolutely.
<kazol> [ifr0g]: Just curious, why?
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Windows is not bad. Its just too expensive and closed and unsecure.
<jill> he meant it is BAD))
<kazol> [ifr0g]: It's extremely unstable, impossible to use, and has absolutely no flexibility.
<jill> Those three causes = bad i think
<kazol> And don't get me started on the MS-DOS shell....
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Unstable, yesh when its on the internet. Impossible to configure compared to linux.
<kazol> I wouldn't even call it a "shell."
<[ifr0g]> kazol, WIndows how have super shell or something.
<[ifr0g]> :P
<kazol> Yes, I know about it.
<kazol> It is still inferior.
<matthew_> lol....
<matthew_> are you guys serious?
<kazol> Yes
<kazol> I am extremely anti-Microsoft.
<matthew_> wow...
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Its not windows thats bad but its methodology behide its creation.
<[ifr0g]> For example look at reactOS
<kazol> It's still not good enough for me.
<matthew_> windows is not bad at all. not everyone can use linux, and OSx us worthless to most
<kazol> Whenever I use Windows, I feel severely deprived.
<kazol> As though I have little control over anything.
<kazol> Everything is hidden underneath and not viewable to the user.
<kazol> And the user is treated like a complete idiot.
<matthew_> like what?
<[ifr0g]> Some people dont want to know.
<mr---t-> Ive never had to reboot my linux box
<matthew_> well no one really cares
<kazol> I need to know everything that is going on with the system.
<[ifr0g]> kazol, Do  you care how your car works before you can dirve it ?
<kazol> Yes, I am obsessed with technology.
<jaakkome> treating users like complete idiots is generally speaking a good idea
<[ifr0g]> or mictowave.
<kazol> jaakkome: True, else people would be invoking "rm -rf */*"
<kazol> oops, I meant /*
<kazol> I believe that consumer technology is too "simple" to use.
<matthew_> most people dont really care how a computer works, they just want to check their mail and watch porn, you dont need linux to do that. windows is designed for the computer illiterate
<[ifr0g]> excatly ^^
<kazol> of course
<kazol> But not all people are computer/technology illiterate.
<matthew_> majority are though
<kazol> For example, developers and sysadmins.
<matthew_> k...
<matthew_> is that the majority of PC users?
<matthew_> no.
<jaakkome> yes and computers are quite complex devices nowadays... I had a decent understanding of how my C64 worked. Now it'd take me years to figure out even the basics of how my video card works.
<[ifr0g]> :)
<kazol> Computer hardware engineering is not an easy occupation.
<kazol> The Windows platform isn't flexible at all...for example, I cannot install it to my wifi router (8MB RAM).
<matthew_> so what?
<kazol> Or iPod, pda, etc.
<matthew_> thats not what it was designed for
<[ifr0g]> lol
<kazol> I cannot choose my desktop environment...KDE/GNOME/xfce/etc. or just a CLI.
<matthew_> it was designed to be a desktop GUI for the average idiot, not something to load onto your microwave
<kazol> I hate using the GUI...it's too slow and has minimal functionality.
<[ifr0g]> Windows will become the minority preety soon.
<matthew_> slow? maybe in vista, XP is very fast for me and is very functional.
<matthew_> and no, windows will always be on top
<kazol> Vista's hardware requirements are simply ridiculous.
<matthew_> i agree
<matthew_> vista is stupid
<[ifr0g]> same.
<matthew_> and bugged
<kazol> Of course Windows will always be popular.
<jaakkome> windows is very fast for me to use: I just click the "world of warcraft" icon on my desktop and off I go
<[ifr0g]> lol :D
<Daisuke_Ido> matthew_: why are you baiting people here?
<kazol> jaakkome: But very new hardware is needed, and Windows tends to accumilate unneeded files over time.
<matthew_> baiting is fun
<Daisuke_Ido> stop
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a support channel for kubuntu
<matthew_> i just jumped in...
<kazol> Hence you see *nix DNS servers running for >10yrs. 24/7.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you must, use the offtopic channels
<[ifr0g]> Opps, did i just start a distro war :o
<[ifr0g]> OS*
<matthew_> lol, k, maybe you should go after the fire starters then
<kazol> Yes, I believe you did. lol.
<matthew_> why single me out?
<kazol> And I exacerbated it.
<Daisuke_Ido> reading further back, that pretty much applies to everyone involved
<[ifr0g]> :D ok, guys linux is the winner. Case closed.
<Daisuke_Ido> matthew_: wasn't reading back far enough, i apologize for singling you out
<Daisuke_Ido> should have just been:
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<[ifr0g]> Lets talk about linux :)
<kazol> [ifr0g]: I guess that I do agree that linux is only for certain users, as seen from the failure of the Linux PC at Walmart.
<matthew_> lolk
<[ifr0g]> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> kazol: now you made me get involved.  failure?  they couldn't keep it on the shelves.
<Daisuke_Ido> i want one :(
<kazol> Fortunately, user-friendly distros (notably Kubuntu and Ubuntu) are bringing Linux to the masses.
<matthew_> oh yea. the asus eee is pretty popular too
<[ifr0g]> lol :D
<matthew_> although you can get a stripped down version of XP on it...
<Daisuke_Ido> kazol: i think part of the gpc's failure with the masses (enthusiasts love the low power little buggers) is that gOS isn't very polished
<kazol> I guess so, and many other reasons.
<kazol> For example, the average user will not figure out how to install Turbotax or iTunes.
<asobi> to upgrade to hardy from gutsy, i just update from adept?
<kazol> (Assuming the OS will have Firefox, OpenOffice, Thunderbird, vlc, etc.)
<mr---t-> that would be a down grade
<jaakkome> asobi: yes, there should be a button for that there
<[ifr0g]> OK, Got to reboot my fresh kernel. brb..
<mr---t-> sorry misread
<asobi> ok. what are possible things that could go wrong after upgrade?
<asobi> is there anything i should do beforehand?
<matthew_> backup
<matthew_> as always
<cpk1> asobi: the system might be left unstable
<asobi> why unstable?
<Daisuke_Ido> asobi: well, the world could end, fire could rain down from the skies, obliterating life as we know it...  of course, that would be completely coincidental, but would count as something that went wrong after an upgrade
<cpk1> in my experience it is really hit and miss
<cpk1> I have never successfully upgraded but I hear from tons of people who have no problems
<Daisuke_Ido> i personally prefer a clean install, and therefore keep my /home on a separate partition
<asobi> do i uninstall anything?
<cpk1> asobi: technically the upgrader should do it all for you
<asobi> my home is on a separate partition
<cpk1> you just cross your fingers
<Daisuke_Ido> asobi: then you have a lot less to worry about
<cpk1> at this point you might want to just wait until the next release though =P
<Daisuke_Ido> because if something does go wrong, you can install fresh and you won't have as big a problem getting everything together
<Daisuke_Ido> cpk1: why?  it's lts
<mr---t-> Ive done it both ways but only the clean install was trouble free
<[ifr0g]> Did i miss something?
<asobi> i have ff3 beta 4 now, would it upgrade auto after update?
<desmond> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mr---t-> cpk1: wait till october?
<asobi> that's 2 people who had problems upgrading -_-
<cpk1> Daisuke_Ido: afaik kubuntu 8.04 isnt lts?
<matthew_> yea
<jaakkome> well, I had no trouble, if you're taking polls
<asobi> how long will it take?
<cpk1> oh, nm just kde4 remix isnt lts
<Odd-rationale> neither is LTS, iirc...
<cpk1> Kubuntu 8.04 features the rock solid KDE 3 and is supported for 18 months (until October 2009). from the site
<cpk1> oh yeah thats normal
<cpk1> not lts
 * cpk1 smacks head
<asobi> when i upgrade, i just let it run in the background?
<[ifr0g]> lol, every one is gone to sleep :)
<[ifr0g]> asobi, well its good to keep a log as you do it bg.
<mr---t-> ZZZZZZZZZ
<asobi> kde just died
<mot_> I LIKE THE INTERNET
<mot_> (and so can you)
<darkwolf> hello everyone
<mr---t-> not much C in the irc 2nite
<darkwolf> I am trying to set up my Epson C84 Stylus with the KDE Print Wizard, but I am lost at the first dialogue :(
<darkwolf> the local printer option is greyed out
<rav> hello. i read that kubuntu 8.04.1 is out and I wonder if the differences are enough to justify updating from 8.04, and if updating will require some fiddling before having it functional (as with wifi, nvidia, etc)
<rav> darkwolf: is the printer plugged in and turned on?
<darkwolf> yep
<darkwolf> okay now all the options are greyed out
<rav> darkwolf: is it a usb printer?
<darkwolf> I will stop messing around with it now... :(
<darkwolf> nope
<darkwolf> parallel port
<darkwolf> I mean, ony my own, any advice would be appreciated :)
<rav> darkwolf: hmm... no idea about those. when i had kde printer troubles, i used the cups interface and i could install the printers with that. try this http://localhost:631/
<mr---t-> what do you mean by wizard?
<asobi> flash works in konqueror but not firefox
<mr---t-> darkwolf:  what do you mean bt print wizard , wizard is a windows term
<rav> darkwolf: you should also make sure you have the drivers, in aptitude.
<nuxil> mr---t-,  lol
<darkwolf> sorry mr t
<darkwolf> you get the idea though :)
<darkwolf> I have been nothing but Linux for four months now (except work), but old habits die hard
<darkwolf> this is the first time I have tried to add printer support
<mr---t-> I really meant the question, I have two diferent setup options in my system settings which are you using
<darkwolf> its under system settings
<mr---t-> yes I have two one with an icon and one w/o
<darkwolf> under the computer admin section I select the Printers icon
<darkwolf> now when I open it I get the following error:
<mr---t-> yes?
<nuxil> darkwolf, set the printing syste
<darkwolf> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager: Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: /var/run/cups/cups.sock: connection refused (10)
<nuxil> to cups and check if the deamon is running
<darkwolf> how do I switch the printing system to cups?
<nuxil> in Printing system settings
<darkwolf> let me reboot, I'll brb
<nuxil> ehh
<mr---t-> reboot lol
<nuxil> yeah
<nuxil> he might have internal fw issues or premission issues.
<nuxil> onnection refused (10)
<nuxil> +c
<mr---t-> I d bet the latter
<[ifr0g]> ZZZZZZZZZ
<darkwolf> okay back
<darkwolf> okay so after I slect CUPs, then what?
<darkwolf> the option is Remote Cups Server (IPP/HTTP), correct?
<darkwolf> ....
<darkwolf> so square 1, how do I install an epson c84 in Kubuntu? it is hooked up and turned on
<mr---t-> darkwolf:  first of all linux almost never needs reboots, second are you trying to install through system settings or through system menu?
<mr---t-> darkwolf: ?
<tmbg_> reminds me, I forgot to remind my work buddy about the reboot thing. he keeps rebooting his machine for stupid stuff like changing sources.list
<mr---t-> darkwolf: the reason i ask is because one of the two is full screen and the administator button may be covered by your toolbar, in which case you can't make changes thus greyed out
<mr---t-> o well
<darkwolf> sorry, I'm here
<darkwolf> don't goooooooo
<darkwolf> well the reboot worked this time
<darkwolf> through system settings
<mr---t-> do you now have a working printer
<darkwolf> not yet
<darkwolf> I mean nothing is greyed out
<mr---t-> what do you mean the reboot worked then
<mr---t-> o
<mr---t-> did you see my post about full screen ect
<darkwolf> yeah
<mr---t-> can you see your button?
<darkwolf> nothing is being covered by the toolbar
<nuxil> u not answering the q
<darkwolf> yeah, I am in administrator mode
<nuxil> :)
<mr---t-> yes thats what i was getting at
<darkwolf> I see the button, I clicked it and entered my password :)
<darkwolf> right above it says print system currently used; Cups
 * darkwolf is still here :)
<mr---t-> I set mine up through system>printing and thought that way was easier
<kitetsu> hi
<kitetsu> anybody from mexico??
<nuxil> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nuxil> heh :)
<mr---t-> lol
<kitetsu> nuxil...are you mexican??
<darkwolf> I don't even see that
<nuxil> kitetsu, ! means not
<mr---t-> kmenu> system> printing
<darkwolf> I don't see such an option
<kitetsu> oh ok...
<darkwolf> closest thing is HPLIP Toolbox
<kitetsu> excuse me nuxil
<mr---t-> are you using kde3
<nuxil> DarkriftX, press ALT F2 type Systemsettings
<nuxil> oh,, that was @ darkwolf
<darkwolf> I am using Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<darkwolf> so if that has KDE 3, then yeah
<mr---t-> o
<darkwolf> okay I typed it, that menu is what I have been using to get to the "printers" manager I have been talking about
<anom01y> what package do I need for kaffeine / mplayer to play dvd's ??
<mr---t-> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<campvfd> any one have a inspiron 1525 ?
<nuxil> darkwolf, when you press in that add printer wizard button. use the top choise
<nuxil> after nect
<nuxil> local printer
<campvfd> had a question about the last round of updates
<kitetsu> what is the best?? gutsy or hardy??
<darkwolf> okay I did it
<darkwolf> now I select LPT1 correct?
<campvfd> hardy
<kitetsu> i think the same campvfd
<kitetsu> hardy is more stable
<nuxil> darkwolf, if im correct.. thats paralell port is it a usb printer ?
<campvfd> yup and tells me when somthing is wrong
<darkwolf> no, its a parallel port
<nuxil> ok
<campvfd> any way why  did the dell driver for wifi break ? on the 1525 inspiron ?
<campvfd> after the updates
<campvfd> ??
<nuxil> darkwolf next. go to http://www.linuxprinting.org/ go and see if your printer is supported
<nuxil> campvfd, degrade the kernel
<nuxil> or compile your own
<nuxil> its probealy a bug in the driver.
<darkwolf> okay I select one of the drivers for my printer, then when I test it it says page successfully went to the printer... and nothing happens.
<campvfd> well got it working using the windows driver but need the update for our fire fighter software
<campvfd> wish they release source
<campvfd> nuxil any one else report the problem ?
<nuxil> i had the same problem with my wifi card after a update. i had to compile a older kernel
<nuxil> but using the old kernel i guess is good enough
<nuxil> have you tried that?
<campvfd> no  to many kmods with the ff software to do that
<nuxil> try with make oldconfig
<nuxil> instead of a bran new config
<campvfd> will it overwrite the current kernal
<nuxil> it will try to generate a config like the one the kernel is using,.
<campvfd> ok i'll try that thanks
<nuxil> hope u get it working
<campvfd> nuxil does bluetooth suport computer to computer sharing of files under ubuntu ?
<nuxil> sure if you set it up. but that can be a pain in tha ass
<nuxil> there are some guide on how to do that
<nuxil> but be sure to make a lot of coffee, if you intend to transfere big files :p
<campvfd> is it slow
<darkwolf> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C84
<darkwolf> it is supposed to work
<nuxil> bluetooth in general is slow. even version 2 is slow. but way faster than version 1
<darkwolf> but it does say it cannot be tested by sending text to it... wtf?
<campvfd> ok thanks
<ojanx> heloo all
<ojanx> any cant help me.. i want to install my nokia 9300 with OS linux
<nuxil> ojanx, cable or bluetooth ?
<ojanx> cable
<jaakkome> how can I remove kde4 without messing kde3 up?
<jaakkome> is it enough to remove kdelibs5, kde4base-data and kde4libs-data?
<darkwolf> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH For Hates sake I spit at thee
<leaszumik> buenas...
<hangthedj> How do you set the default browser in kmail from konqueror to firefox?
<dsmith_> good question
<hangthedj> There is a setting for it in akregator but not kmail.  and i can't find the place in kcontrol where you set the default browser.
<Jucato> hangthedj: KControl -> KDE Components -> Component Chooser
<_2> i heard someone tell that there was no such thing as a pci modem.   that is true ?
<sigma_12> kde-devel
<tmbg_> /dev/scd0 seems not to be a cdrom device: Resource temporarily unavailable
<tmbg_> dirty disc, or what? (k3b) :/
<_2> let me say again,   i heard someone tell that there is no such thing as a pci modem     is that true ?
<papabean> _2: I'd be surprised if that were true.
<_2> papabean have you ever seen/heard of a pci modem ?
<papabean> _2: We're talking about a modem card for a PCI slot, right?
<_2> yes
<_2> not a winmodem.
<papabean> Ahh...PCI-slot hardware modem?
<papabean> In rough terms.
<_2> that's what i said,  yes.
<_2> rough terms ?
<papabean> _2: You know, I'd be surprised to hear that there are NO PCI modems that aren't winmodems.
<papabean> rough terms = PCI-slot hardware modem may not be the best description, but it fits.
<_2> sorry got kicked offline
<_2> last i saw was....  <papabean> In rough terms.
<_2> <_2> rough terms ?
<papabean> rough terms = PCI-slot hardware modem may not be the best description, but it fits.
<papabean> IMHO, you'd be better served by an external anyway.
<papabean> Only way to be certain it was hardware-based.
<_2> [ -e "pci modem" ] || [ ! -e "pci modem" ]    ?
 * _2 needs a good modem.    could even use an isa modem.
<_2> why "external"  ?
<papabean> Because external modems tend to have all the hardware necessary.
<_2> i had one external, "suposed to be modem"   was really a winmodem.
<papabean> _2: Really?  Then ignore my previous statement.
<_2> :)
<papabean> Looking at various websites, I can't see any good way to tell if a "PCI Modem" is winmodem or not.
<papabean> Some say "software-based," which tells you right off it's a winmodem.
<papabean> Most say nothing at all...leading ME to believe they are all winmodems.
<_2> only external "so called modem" i have ever played with... no wait.  i have played with another, it was not mine though.   they were both winmodems
<papabean> :(
<papabean> It's because it's cheaper to build a device with a DSP and release windows drivers than to build dedicated hardware.
<_2> it's because idiots will actually buy that crap.
<_2> ;/
<_2> <--  /new-nick sucker_#1
<papabean> Well, I'm believing the idiots now outnumber the thinkers.
<tictric> I was once looking for a good faxmodem and gave up because they where so expensive
<tictric> the good ones
<_2> papabean probably always have,  just that the ratio is rising
<_2> tictric ever seen/heard of a pci "modem" ?
<tictric> _2: no :)
<tictric> they where all external
<tictric> pci would be isdn
<_2> well what i was told may be correct...
<tictric> but you haven't got that isdn in the states, have you?
<_2> isdn ?
<tictric> I think on hylafax.org is a list of modems
<_2> don't make me google
<flaccid> make lol
<papabean> tictric: We HAD ISDN and I imagine you can still get it, but CABLE and DSL are considerably more reliable and faster.
<tictric> no need to google http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Services_Digital_Network
<tictric> faxing over dsl is sort of a pain in the ass :)
<tictric> but for internet connection. Yes you're right
<papabean> tictric: Point well taken.
 * tictric shudders when he remembers his modem or isdn internet connection
<tictric> gotta get to a meeting. bbl
<djdarkman_> hello, how can I upgrade via internet?
<_2> via internet is the only way
<papabean> djdarkman_: What do you mean by upgrade?  From 7.10?
<djdarkman_> papabean: from 8.04 to  8.04.1
<_2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get disk-upgrade  # ???
<papabean> djdarkman_: Someone wiser than me can correct, but I'm going to say:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  from a terminal window.
<papabean> What _2 said.
<djdarkman_> ahhhh, I taught 8.04.1 counts as a new release
<papabean> Next release is 8.10.
<_2> djdarkman no.  but even if it did the methood is the same.
<_2> only differance would be running a script or hand editing the sources.list file
<_2> same two commands would still do the work
<djdarkman_> will 8.10 be a KDE4 only release?
<_2> has that quaker fellow been in here today ?
<papabean> djdarkman_: I imagine that depends on how KDE itself progresses from here.
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker < ^ > that one...
<papabean> If the KDE team abandons KDE3 with the exception of bugfixes, etc, then I would venture to say yes.
<papabean> Abandons is such harsh phrasing.
<_2> but so accurate
<Jucato> it isn't
<papabean> Well, I know that 4.0 was so broken as to not be of use to many of use KDE loyalists.
<_2> Jucato elaborate ?
<papabean> But, 4.1 shows promise and much like KDE3, I imagine that 4.2 will be solid enough for the rest of us.
<Jucato> 1. there is another 3.5.x release planned.
<Jucato> 2. There are still many apps that are not yet ported to KDE 4
<_2> 2. is so over looked by the people that come through here...
<Jucato> that doesn't make "abandons... so accurate" true
<papabean> How difficult is porting from 3 to 4?
<_2> Jucato ?
<Jucato> papabean: that depends per app
<papabean> Jucato: Yeah.  That's why I stated that "abandons" was a little strong.
<Jucato> _2: if users overlook a fact, that doesn't make the fact false
<Jucato> and there are also distros that would need to continue supporting KDE 3, even if it's from their end only (but these also have KDE developers in their midst)
<_2> Jucato what did i miss ?       papabean said "if they abandon..."   and that "abandon was a harsh word,,,"  i said that "abandon was an accurate word" for describing the "if they (the kde guys) stop all developement of..."    i don't think anyone tried to imply that it had been abandoned
<papabean> Only because I included "if".
<papabean> I used an American "New Journalism" tactic of suggestion.
<_2> lol
<papabean> Unintentionally, mind you, but I did it just the same.
<_2> i'm sorry.   i still read "if" in a "logic circut" type of meaning.    [ blah ]  <<< that's an if blah
<_2> so is     if blah ;then umm ;elif boo ;then umm ;else no ;fi
<_2> just more elaborate
<_2> and where you said that "if such and such happened, then so and so..."   that's how i read it.
<_2> so "New Journalism" be damned
<papabean> And that's definitely how I meant it as I wrote "from the hip" so to speak.
<_2> {wrote "from the hip"}   i like.   :)
<papabean> I would imagine that 8.10 is a little different as it's NOT an LTS release.
<_2> in my experance,  all LTS really means, is more bugs to work out.
<Jucato> neither is 8.04
<Jucato> (at least Kubuntu 8.04)
<_2> but that's just me.
<Jucato> as for Kubuntu 8.10, yes the plan is to have KDE 4.1 as the default and have KDE 3 as the optional one. we'll see
<papabean> Jucato: According to the ubuntu homepage, 8.04 is LTS.
<Jucato> papabean: Ubuntu is. Kubuntu isn't
<papabean> Just got there.  :)
<papabean> Will Kubuntu have an LTS release?
<Jucato> that totally depends on Canonical
<_2> Jucato when kde4 is ready to, umm how you say, take over the kde world; will they drop the 4 and move things back to "normal" places    (and i use the normal tongue in cheek there)
<_2> ?
<Jucato> _2: that's the plan for 8.10. drop the 4 and move KDE 4 to the "normal" locations, and move KDE 3 to intelikey locations
<Jucato> er.. I meant abnormal locations
<_2> :)
<Jucato> er.. "unusual"... "unorthodox"
<_2> :)
<_2> stop.
<Jucato> this is not a telegram. stop.
<_2> </blush>
<Jucato> anyway. gone. poof
<_2> yeah i know.  i'm telling you. to stop.   i don't like being in the fire,    specially when it's true    lol
<_2> i mean two adjatives would have been enough.   three was killing me.  and i was afraid there were more on the way
<Agent_bob> at least i know what Jucato thinks of me now...  :)
<Guest8133> oh the bleedin' nickserv just spook'd me.
<soontak> Whenever executed a command, anybody know how to display the current time at left handside of the terminal.
<Agent_bob> if i'm back then .
<Agent_bob> nothin'
 * Agent_bob moves nick to an intelikey place...
<tictric> soontak: you mean time?
<tictric> man time
<Agent_bob> tictric clocking an app ?
<tictric> Agent_bob: no I was trying to understand soontak's question just before you reeeeeentered :)
<aldin> hi, is there some OSS app that uses postfix log file and inserts in in to database - so i could manipulate with data querying?
<Agent_bob> tictric yeah sorry for all the j/p spam
<soontak> tictic : i saw somebody using the terminal with time display at left handside
<tictric> you see Agent_bob :) ?
<Agent_bob> aldin  oss ?   open source sound ?    or foss free open source software ?
<aldin> Agent_bob: opensource
<Agent_bob> soontak export PS1='\l \t [\u\$\h.\w] '    that kind of time display ?
<flaccid> aldin: this is kubuntu support channel
<soontak> yeah Agent_bob
<soontak> but how can i make it to display at left handside ?
<Agent_bob> soontak did you run that command ^ ?
<aldin> flaccid: kubuntu has postfix package?
<soontak> yeap
<Agent_bob> interweb sure is turbulant today
<soontak> how about if i wish to display it at right handside ?
<flaccid> !info postfix | aldin
<ubottu> aldin: postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1132 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<Agent_bob> soontak the \t can be anywhere in that "var"
<flaccid> aldin: you will probably have better luck on google and #postfix as kubuntu does not come with postfix installed and thats usually a server question as kubuntu is a desktop operating system
<Agent_bob> soontak there is also \d if you are instersted
<Agent_bob> export PS1='\l [\u@\h.\w]
<Agent_bob> > \d \t \! '
<Agent_bob> lots of intelikey stuff you can do with prompts.
<aldin> flaccid: i am ATM doing both + kubuntu :)
<soontak> thank you Agent_bob, if that possible to put it on end of the right handside ?
<soontak> means something like this : user@hotname: ls -al                                 15:09:53
<flaccid> aldin: yeah, only that here is not the right place
<Agent_bob> ummm right hand justify is hard to do in the prompt  but it can be done   with space counting.
<Agent_bob> i kinda like this prompt   export PS1='\T
<Agent_bob> > \u \w '
<Agent_bob> soontak   export PS1='\u \h                                                          \@
<Agent_bob> \w \$ '
<aldin> flaccid: u never know :)
<flaccid> aldin: thats not the point :o
<Agent_bob> if you host name is too long and it moves the time to the next line remove some spaces to compensate
<Agent_bob> you/your
<aldin> flaccid: i know i am kidding excuse me
<flaccid> its just a good practice to ask in the right place for obvious reasons
<Agent_bob> very obvious
<soontak> thank you Agent_bob
<llutz> Moin
<soontak> Agent_bob: how come i get this result = soontak soontak                                                          03:20 PM~/Desktop $
<soontak> by using this : export PS1='\u \h                                                          \@\w \$ '
<Agent_bob> soontak maybe you removed the newline i added.
<flaccid> bbs
<Agent_bob> there is a carrage return between @\
<soontak> oh okay, thank you so much for your help
<Agent_bob> soontak np
<Agent_bob> soontak you do know that you can make things like that sticky by adding it to your ~/.bashrc
<Agent_bob> or ~/.bash_bashrc   what ever you use.
<soontak> yeah, added it to my bash_profile
<Agent_bob> that too
<Agent_bob> soontak only thing that i don't like about doing that with prompts is that if you use a terminal emulator rather than a solid console    you can resixe but the prompt is fixed it doesn't justify right for you.
<soontak> thats the problem
<Agent_bob> yeah,  i know.      but if you use a fixed size terminal... no problemo
<soontak> hehe, trying to find is there any way to make it auto justify
<Agent_bob> soontak not that i know of.   i played with it some time ago and there didn't seem to be any way then.   i doubt it has changed in the last few years.
<soontak> do u think $RPROMPT can resolve this issue ?
<_2> soontak man bash /PROMPTING
<intelikey> \[ dirty code here \] soontak
<vlt> Hello. How can I read and edit the kwallet password file from a shell script? Ay idea?
<vlt> Any*
<intelikey> vlt err just rm it ?
<flaccid> vit: probably can't. if you can #kde might be able to help
<intelikey> if you can kde needs to konw.
 * _2 grabs self by the shoe laces and pitches self out the window
<tuxwulf> So where do I drop my suggestion for Kubuntu?
<jussi01> tuxwulf: what kind of suggestion?
<tuxwulf> jussi01: Wishlist for featurs, I guess
<jussi01> tuxwulf: so like new programs packaged or actual things developed?
<jussi01> I would think a bug would be the place imho
<tuxwulf> And where is that?
<jpds> !bug | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tuxwulf> Actually I meant more basic functionaly
<tuxwulf> ... I see... thanks
<apparle> Is intrepid 8.10 going to run on KDE4 or 3.5
<flaccid> apparle: goto #ubuntu+1
<nado> hey there
<nado> does anybody know if and when an updated version of pidgin will be available as a package in the repositories? the recent version in the repo is 2.4.1, but there should be 2.4.3 already
<jussi01> !ircbug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircbug
<jussi01> hrmm
<llutz> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<nado> thanks :)
<kfar> salut tout le monde
<ksal> hi
<ksal> can anyone help mi with my 3d acceleration?
<dr_Willis> You have installed the proper 3d drivers for your video card? and your card is a ?
<flaccid> !ask | ksal
<ubottu> ksal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ksal> dr_Willis: i have gf 7300
<ksal> i install nvidia-glx-new drivers
<dr_Willis> And whats exactly the problem then? How did you install those drivers.
<ksal> and i can run compiz if I run those drivers, but max resolution I can use is 640x480
<flaccid> ksal: nothing to do with 3d accel. pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_Willis> I normally have to install/run the  folowing tool. to get my res. correct
<dr_Willis> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<ksal> oh
<ksal> so i'll try
<dr_Willis> I have noticed that a lot of times - it depends on which nvidia card and what monitor i got. SOme just dont want to detect the proper res. Untill i get the nvidia drivers going. Some still need tweaked.
<dr_Willis> The 'DVI' connected machines seem to  be the least problems.
<dr_Willis> ksal,  You are using a LCD monitor? or CRT? How is it connected?
<ksal> LCD
<flaccid> well this one is commonly a bug in the nvidia driver. its asked here so frequently. we will see the log to see
<apparle> I have installed KDE4 and it has juk instead of amarok, what should I do to play mp3
<ksal> i don't know how it's connected.
<ksal> with a cable :P
<flaccid> apparle: you can still use amarok. kde4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4
<apparle> flaccid: I donot have net at home so I don't want to install amarok I just want to use the given plaer
<flaccid> well it doesn't play for me either..
<flaccid> it just sits on 0:00
<dr_Willis> Hmm. Amarok is playing here. Not sure if i ever installed any extra mp3 stuff or not.
<flaccid> apparle: are you running juk or juk-kde4, please confirm the version in help | about
<flaccid> this is not amarok :o
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. If he had amarok installed.. and installed kde4.. it shouldent of removed amarok should it?
<flaccid> yep
<apparle> I installed from 8.01 remix cd so I donot have amarok
<flaccid> apparle: i can't get it to work in either juk versions. use a dif player.
<apparle> On the site or juk, it says the back ends is aRts or GStreamer etc. Check if we have to configure them
<apparle> I have directly installed DKE4 so if I install a KDE3 application, do I have to donwlaod KDE3 files
<flaccid> apparle: it will d/l the libs needed automatically for you
<apparle> flaccid: I donot have net at home and thats the biggest problem
<flaccid> not much you can do about that in regards to updates
<shepp> helo  how can i temporary  force Sysnaptic  to use CD instead of web
<lg188> hello
<dr_Willis> hmm
<lg188> ?
<DarkriftX> anyone know how i fix my windows wanting attention flashing? it seems to be broken and any app flashes unless i minimize it
<DarkriftX> if im chatting here in xchat, then i click on firefox, xchat starts flashing and vice versa
 * lg188 installing Kubuntu 8.04
<carpx> got a problem ... i just isntalled kubuntu 8.04.1 and created one user in the installation process ... somehow it seems like as i have messed up the password
<carpx> so i cant login
<lg188> carpx:
<lg188> carpx: use ctrl+alt+F1
<dr_Willis> Caps Lock stuck on/off? :)
<carpx> no capslock^^
<lg188> then maybe use it ...
<carpx> nono i just wanted to say there is no prob with capslock ... it was 100% turned off while creatinmg the account^^^
<lg188> kk
<lg188> go in console by ctrl+alt+F1
<carpx> when i use ctr alt f1 it just switches to the text shell
<carpx> ok i am
<lg188> can you login there ?
<carpx> no^^
<lg188> kk
<carpx> as i said i think i mistyped my password @ the installation process^^
<dr_Willis> misstyped it twice? :)
<lg188> reinstalling ... ?
<dr_Willis> boot live cd, chroot over, use passwd command. Is another 'fix'
<carpx> dr_Willis that means id chroot the / directory?
<dr_Willis> from the live cd, you mount the installed system somewhere like /media/ubuntu  then 'chroot /media/ubuntu'
<dr_Willis> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dr_Willis> Hmm not a good factoid for that..
<carpx> ok thx for u help
<dr_Willis> Theres proberly some guides out on recovering password/changing them
<carpx> y ok ill give it atry
<dr_Willis> its not hard.. but if you are totally clueless about the shell/teminal/ and what files/commands to use.. well..
<carpx> dr_Willis ill try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<dr_Willis> thats one way to do it without a livecd. :)
<carpx> thx for mentioning the term password recovering^^
<carpx> havent thought about it
<mirkoss> kubuntu.pl
<dr_Willis> its not really 'recovering' anything.. :) its resetting the password to somthing different
<jaakkome> is there an easy way to remove (and reinstall) kde4 without touching kde3?
<dr_Willis> jaakkome,  remove/reinstalling kde4 shouldent touch kde3 anyway.  of course remove/reinstalling stuff under linux - rarely fixes any problems
<dr_Willis> Unless you went around and removed system files at random. :)
<jaakkome> well, no, I didn't do much of anything, it just stopped working completely
<lg188> damn my kubuntu is in wrong language
<dr_Willis> make a new user, see if it works for that user.
<jaakkome> hmm
<dr_Willis> if it does work for new user, then some how your kde4 settings are most likely the problem
<carpx> omg wtf^^
<carpx> just checkt /etc/passwd
<carpx> the user in the file was called joahnnes
<carpx> not johannes
<carpx> -.-
<dr_Willis> :)
<pentti> this is jaakkome: I was able to log into kde4 with a different user
<pentti> but, not much is working
<dr_Willis> I dont use kde4 at all. So cant really tell ya much more.
<pentti> yep, no worries
<dr_Willis> I still consider kde4 very very much a work in progress
<pentti> I wasn't planning on using it anyways, just wanted to take a look :]
<lg188> installed Kubuntu 8.04 and in wrong language any help ?
<dr_Willis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_Willis> lol. :)
<dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<lg188> tx dr_Willis
<lg188> oh damn have no internet  conection
<lg188> on kubuntu
<dr_Willis> 'apt-get install internet-connection' :)
<lg188> Wifi hardware is broken
<dr_Willis> 'apt-get install real-internet-connection' :)
<lg188> you cant install that
<dr_Willis> 'apt-get me a beer woman!'
<lg188> apt-get beer
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> is there a way for customizing the application loading if I put the livecd inside windows?
<doktoreas> I wanna add more application other then firefox, ecc..
<dacorr> doktoreas, to the live cd?
<doktoreas> yep
<jaakkome> When I installed kde4 I changed the login manager to the kde4 version. How can I change it back?
<dacorr> doktoreas, you would need to use a installed deskop version and make it into a live cd
<doktoreas> dacorr: currently I am on kubuntu
<doktoreas> how can I do that?
<Jucato> jaakkome: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm", then when it asks you, choose kdm instead of kdm-kde4
<jaakkome> jucato: thanks, that was just the command I was looking for
<doktoreas> I already have a customized kubuntu livecd, using UCK
<doktoreas> now I am wondering how add that windows application
<dacorr> doktoreas, there is a post in the forums about transforming your desktop into a live cd
<doktoreas> everything is fine
<Jucato> dacorr: he's actually referring to something different
<doktoreas> jsut the windows autorun thing
<Jucato> I forgot what the name of that project is right now, but it was formerly known as OpenCD.. but either way, you'd have to remaster (remix) the CD
<jaakkome> after the dpkg-reconfigure kdm, I can't log out or reboot the computer
<jaakkome> um, restart, I mean
<jaakkome> it hangs and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace, which puts me back to the kde4 kdm thing
<Jucato> it would probably be best to do that while you're not logged in
<jaakkome> hmm-m
<jaakkome> I changed it back, but am still unable to log out
<keyblade9891> sto scaricando dei filmini con kubuntu ke sn uno spettakolo...
<jaakkome> I have a bad feeling about switching the power off and then trying to do it again without logging in
<dr_Willis> theres always the console.
<jaakkome> yes, but I don't know where to begin to fix the problem from the console
<bobJR> Go Ahead Grab That Invite Like Your Girlfriend Grabz My Ballz !!
<bazhang> !coc > bobJR
<ubottu> bobJR, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> login, change the login manager to antoehr one..
<dr_Willis> ive found that if using kde, its best to use kdm, if using gnome, its best to use gdm.. Not sure about kde4 :)
<[b]b_> hello, i seem to have a quirk in my new kubuntu 8.04 dvd install
<[b]b_> my home IS my desktop- as in, when i create a file in /home/b it shows up on the desktop
<[b]b_> wats up
<[b]b_> i tried creating separate Desktop folder in home, like it should be- but that folder shows up onm the desktop
<dr_Willis> Hmm... you mean /home/USERNAME/Desktop right? not /home/
<[b]b_> yes
<[b]b_> fresh installed- migrated previous home folder though
<dr_Willis> try -->  echo $HOME
<dr_Willis> echo $HOME      --->  /home/willis
<[b]b_> echo $HOME = /home/b
<dr_Willis> Your user name is b ?  Heh.
<Tm_T> bobJR: hello?
<[b]b_> yes
<[b]b_> its like my home folder is symbolic linked to Desktop folder
<dr_Willis> try a ls -l and see if it is?
<flaccid> ls -ld ~/
<[b]b_> no link
<dr_Willis> Ive not heard of anyone else having this odd issue.
<flaccid> whats the issue, i just got here
<dr_Willis> This is kde3 or kde4?
<[b]b_> 3
<dr_Willis>  /home/username seems to be /home/username/Desktop
<flaccid> how so?
<dr_Willis> Everything in home shows up on the desktop.
<flaccid> but it doesn't show in ls ~/Desktop ?
<[b]b_> no
<flaccid> [b]b_: file ~/Desktop please
<[b]b_> i actually had to create ~/Desktop- it was nonexistent
<[b]b_> home/b/Desktop/: directory
<flaccid> and what is  ls -ld ~/; ls -ld ~/Desktop
<[b]b_> another quirk is that mounted icons still show up on the desktop
<flaccid> [b]b_: thats configurable in desktop properties. probably check there first
<[b]b_> yea i know.
<flaccid> so output of above command, [b]b_?
<[b]b_> "drwxr-xr-x 89 b b 4096 2008-07-04 05:47 /home/b/ "
<[b]b_> "drwxr-xr-x 2 b b 4096 2008-07-04 06:45 /home/b/Desktop"
<[b]b_> looks normal to me
<flaccid> yeah. if kde3 is showing things that shouldn't on your desktop then submit a bug. there is a bug like this which shows the / on your desktop for example
<[b]b_> ok
<dr_Willis> [b]b_,  this was a upgrade or a clean install?
<[b]b_> clean install- imported home dir
<dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/174532
<flaccid> that could have something to do with it. #kde may be able to help
<dr_Willis> mentions this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174532 in kubuntu-default-settings "Desktop displays root directory (/) after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<[b]b_> thanks
<flaccid> not nice bugs those
 * lg188 restarting pc
<lg188> kubuntu pc*
<bobJR> whats the best system info script for xchat i used one and i got a dual core and it said dual core 1000mhz instead of 2400mhz
<dr_Willis> Check at xchat.org
<bobJR> ok
<bobJR> thanks
<dr_Willis> Its possibvle it was showing the current speed of the cpu
<mirkoss> pl?
<flaccid> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<[b]b_> ok, i fuckd up!
<[b]b_> i changed paths and now my / is on the desktop
<flaccid> joy
<[b]b_> i know!
<flaccid> dang
<bazhang> no cursing [b]b_
<[b]b_> sorry
<flaccid> you can curse all you like just not with bad language :)
<bazhang> just dont type it :)
<[b]b_> brb
<[b]b_> ok, all is well with the world. visited Launchpad bug 174532 and solution[s] worked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174532 in kubuntu-default-settings "Desktop displays root directory (/) after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174532
<[b]b_> later guys
<drbobb> well, i just apt-get install'ed kde4.1 beta, and i'm not greatly impressed
<tictric> well done drbobb
<drbobb> and btw, what's with desktop icons? is there no option to show them in kde4?
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is taking a 'no clutter' desktop approach
<Dr_willis_> there are plasmids that let you have icons on the desktop
<tictric> but you can have icons on your desktop of course
<drbobb> like, where are they?
<Dr_willis_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<drbobb> cool, the q is which package, i can't find any such option
<drbobb> ah ok i can ask in the other channel
<alakoo> duh..my terminal doesn't even react when I try to run .rpm flash-player, done everything according to instructions, though
<octavarium> ciao
<drbobb> lots of rough edges in any case. My panel setup doesn't seem to be remembered
<drbobb> and the default look of kdm-kde4 is butt-ugly, and can't be configured via system settings
<flaccid> !kde4 | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> ie. support is not in this channel
<kito_> eae r
<drbobb> flaccid: i don't really expect support, i know it's unfinished software
<drbobb> just venting my views. if that's undesirable, i'll shut up.
<FoxIII> I am trying to use tomboy notes, but it only works when I run it from the CLI and not from the menu. Any ideas how to get it working from the menu?
<FoxIII> Just got it working.
<ngirard> Hi all, how comes that, after performing apt-get remove pulseaudio, aplay still outputs: "*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect" ?
<ngirard> (I don't have any /etc/asound.conf)
<flaccid> drbobb: just the wrong channel thats all
<XV3> good morning
<kakinho> good
<XV3> i downloaded kubunto .iso
<XV3> and
<XV3> i wanna put the iso into a pen drive
<XV3> how can i do that
<XV3> just burn the image into it?
<flaccid> !enter | XV3
<ubottu> XV3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> !usb | XV3
<ubottu> XV3: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<XV3> [flaccid]: uh i don't wanna install into a pen drive, i just wanna the iso image there
<XV3> lke a live cd
<XV3> but into m pendrive
<flaccid> XV3: thats what the above is for.
<flaccid> i did it myself so i have a portable desktop
<XV3> ok thanks alot guys
<XV3> me too
<flaccid> the factoid just words it as an install but its from the livecd iso ie. livecd is for live and install
<rysiek> hi all
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rysiek> I need to do some x-server magic here that is so specific, that I am not even able to ask google properly for it
<rysiek> thing is: I have a machine that is supposed to act as a "media server"
<rysiek> it has a doal-head gfx card (gf8500)
<rysiek> the idea is: to head A presentation monitors are connected and a media presentation runs there all the time
<rysiek> on head B there is a single monitor for the admin in the media server room
<rysiek> first thing I need to get working is starting X, and a single app on X, just after the system sarts, instead of kdm
<flaccid> !enter | rysiek
<ubottu> rysiek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rysiek> flaccid: ok, got that.
<flaccid> well X runs out of the box and not sure what the rest you said means
<flaccid> multiple displays are configurable if thats your question
<rysiek> flaccid: step 1. is rm /etc/rc.*/S*kdm so that kdm does not start
<flaccid> rysiek: thats the wrong way to do it. you should remove the kdm package.
<rysiek> flaccid: step 2. is create a short script that will start X as a given user and execute a given app - something along the lines of: su -l -c startx some_user
<flaccid> thats not right either
<rysiek> flaccid: what's right for step2 then
<flaccid> well your steps seem to be bad practices
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve?
<rysiek> flaccid: I need kdm/kde in case some more complicated things are needed (like playing a movie)
<rysiek> flaccid: but the idea is NOT to start  kdm by default, just start X with as some_user, running some_app
<flaccid> why?
<XV3> and How can i use my wireless using kubuntu? has options there for wireless conections?
<flaccid> !wireless | XV3
<ubottu> XV3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XV3> [flaccid]: thank u
<rysiek> flaccid: why do I need kdm, or why don't I want it to start by default
<flaccid> rysiek: you tell me?
<rysiek> flaccid: this machine is mainly supposed to play predefined presentations (actually, images with some nice 3d/blur/zoom etc transitions between them) on some 4 LCDs and 4 projectors
<rysiek> flaccid: in a club/restaurant
<flaccid> rysiek: simply use auto login feature and autostart to launch the app
<flaccid> no need to strip back
<rysiek> flaccid: yeah, I am doing it right now like that, but thought I could save some resources (not that I dearly need them) by not running kdm; besides, I wanted to know how to do exactly that - strip down
<inok> bgg
<Tinason> whats a good kde news (nntp) client?
<inok> hi all
<rysiek> Tinason: I'd say KMail/KNode
<flaccid> rysiek: the resource saving will be very minimal. but like i said initially you are welcome to remove the kdm package
<suwro> !lufs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lufs
<suwro> hello
<rysiek> flaccid: roblem is I on't want to remove kdm package
<suwro> anyone know what happend with lufs? or is there any other method to mount a ftp ?
<rysiek> flaccid: I just don't need it on very start :)
<rysiek> flaccid: and without it I am unable to automagically start Xserver as a given user and run a given app
<flaccid> rysiek: thats not the point. im sure there are many default services etc. that launch on startup that use more resources
<Tinason> thanks
<flaccid> rysiek: thats because you broke the package
<rysiek> what package
<flaccid> kdm
<flaccid> also its bad practice to run X auto under a given user..
<inok> rysiek: just make autologin
<rysiek> flaccid: I didn't brake the package, I just removed the symlinks from rc.X
<rysiek> inok: yeah, got it already
<rysiek> flaccid: anywhoo, let's say this solution (autologin) stays
<rysiek> now fast forward to problem #2
<flaccid> rysiek: that essentially broke it. the ubuntu distro checks which login manager you have configured...
<flaccid> pfft
<rysiek> while the presentation on head A is underway and showing on those lcd's/projectors, I would like to log-in to KDE on head B - or, alternatively (even better!) with remote X connection (through ssh x forwarding)
<drbobb> it used to be that you could change the default runlevel in /etc/inittab, so as not to start a dm
<drbobb> but with ubuntu's new init system, i don't know what replaces inittab
<flaccid> !xdmcp | rysiek
<ubottu> rysiek: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<rysiek> thing is: I basically found how-to's on how to make remote login work, but NOT while there is another session underway; I haven't found any how-to's on two different sessions on head A/head B
<rysiek> flaccid: yeah, I have that one already ;)
<flaccid> you may also want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<von> Hello
<von> Some of my CUPS printers are visible in Kate but not in firefox,openoffice,... How to add them?
<flaccid> but the way you want to do it is wrong. but you are welcome to do what you want..
<rysiek> flaccid: what way. I said that autologin stays
<rysiek> flaccid: I understood what you guys told me, and adjusted accordingly
<von> I can't find anything in System Settings -Printers   panel
<rysiek> inok: one issue with autologin still buggers me: it auto-logins to the last session type; now, I have two session types: KDE and my own, pressentation-centric; when I come by and login to the KDE session so that I could play something more than the presentation, and then turn the machine off, next tme it auto-loginsinto the KDE session.
<rysiek> flaccid: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<rysiek> flaccid: is there a way I can make kdm *always* auto-login into a specified session?
<rysiek> flaccid: not the "last"/"saved" one
<flaccid> in your case you disable sessions and only use autostart. i was just looking and because of the way ubuntu is designed, it doesn't seem like there is a graceful way to do no login manager. but from memory simply removing kdm is suffice so not sure the actual effect.
<flaccid> rysiek: you are better to just turn off sessions
<rysiek> flaccid: ok, and when I need to get into KDE, instead into my pressentation session?
<flaccid> if you are going to use kde then you should use auto login and if not then yeah
<rysiek> flaccid: we're talking about X/KDM, *not* KDE, sessions here
<flaccid> in that case for a second X session you want to read up on how to use startx on another tty and the param used to launch a script or app in the params
<leitz> If I want to add hardy-backports to my Kubuntu repository, do I need to add the entire line "deb..." seperately or can I just add hardy-backports somewhere in a config file?
<flaccid> that can even be called from the autostart on the primary sessions, rysiek
<rysiek> eh
<flaccid> leitz: the entry is one line or you can simply add in adept manager
<rysiek> flaccid: I think I have been isunderstood. I am not talking about KDE sessions. I am talking about X/KDM sessions. i.e. those selectable in KDM under Options -> Session Type
<flaccid> rysiek: and?
<rysiek> flaccid: I have created such a session, with my own session script, starting only the pressentation app I need
<flaccid> well im confused. im not sure on exactly what you want/need
<rysiek> flaccid: and in Options -> Session Type now I have "Default", "KDE", "my_own_session"
<flaccid> yeah thats the default session type from kdm
<ziggy_> will KDE 3 still be an option in the next kubuntu?
<rysiek> flaccid: pretty much like when you have GNOME ad KDE and you can choose between those in KDM/GDM
<flaccid> ziggy_: goto #ubuntu+1 and ask
<flaccid> !intrepid | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<rysiek> flaccid: yeah, now it works this way that when the system boots-up and kdm starts, it auto-logins *into the last used session*
<leitz> flaccid: Got it, thanks! Learning Kubunty, Adept, and a few other things at once.  :)
<rysiek> flaccid: so, if I have been using KDE last time I was on that machine, it will auto-login into KDE sesson
<rysiek> flaccid: ad if I have started the presentation session - it will start the pressentation one
<cara> hello all, still having that issue with the kde systemsettings.  They're not setting, I'm running the command "kdesu systemsettings" and I goes to update everything and it never does.  In fact the other day I let it "update" overnight I waited almost 20 hours and nothing has happened. In fact when I came back the update screen had started over again.  It starts over and over and never finishes.  Is there something I can do about this?
<rysiek> flaccid: everything clear upt to this point?
<flaccid> rysiek: still don't understand. anyway its all possible with the startx command
<rysiek> flaccid: yeah, as a given user, and that was exactly what I was trying to use. [as root] su -l -c startx some_user
<rysiek> flaccid: and after I said that, you said "it's a bad thing, use autologin"
<rysiek> flaccid: now I am using autologin and trying to tell you thatI need it to always login into a GIVEN session, nt the LAST ACTIVE one
<rysiek> flaccid: and you tell me to use startx
<rysiek> flaccid: so, what's the deal, actually
<flaccid> like i said from the start, you can remove kdm
<flaccid> !enter | rysiek
<ubottu> rysiek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<von> Some of my CUPS printers are visible in Kate but not in firefox,openoffice,... How to add them?
<cara> von is only one available in each? I think they may use the default printer.
 * cara may be wrong
<flaccid> rysiek: also like i said, problem is that ubuntu checks login manager. you can try /etc/rc.local and run your startx command after removing X that minght work
<flaccid> rysiek: you may wanna checkout the xinit -- :1 and startx -- :1 commands ...
<rysiek> flaccid: ok, forget about rc.local. just tell me if you know a way to make KDM automagically log-in to a GIVEN, SPECIFIED session, NOT the last used one
<flaccid> err ok
<flaccid> i dont know everything but i will check if i can
<rysiek> I tried to use startx as a specified user but it fails with some "is not authorised" message, so kdm autologin it shall probably be
<flaccid>  rysiek if you kill kdm then you can startx under any user
<flaccid> as in sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and if you had removed the kdm package it won't be running so you can do it
<von> cara: No I've several CUPS printers visible in kate and in firefox/openoffice/... but not all
<rysiek> flaccid: thing is, it (the pressentation app under X) has to start automagically after system bootup
<flaccid> also just looking now like i said before because of the ubuntu design, it looks like if you want to change this then you will have to edit the inittab
<flaccid> X has to be up first for the app to run and be launched within that pts
<rysiek> whatever. kdm, autologin, google
<flaccid> rysiek: if this was something like freebsd it would be an easy affair. but from my knowledge i don't see a way in ubuntu
<flaccid> because of its design..
<flaccid> im probably not the best one to help
<rysiek> ok, thanks anyway
<flaccid> whatever.
<rysiek> btw, ubuntu is linux, so there *is* a way :)
<drbobb> flaccid: so back to my question: where is the inittab?
<rysiek> /etc/inittab
<rysiek> drbobb: ^^^
<rysiek> oops
<rysiek> my bad
<flaccid> rysiek: ubuntu is a linux distro. of course there is a way. but i aint wasting my time hacking it, but you can.
<rysiek> yup
<drbobb> flaccid: nope.
<drbobb> ups, rysiek
<rysiek> drbobb: /etc/event.d/
 * flaccid yawns
<flaccid> you basically want runlevel 1 and then go from there. but yeah i aint done this stuff before on ubuntu
<flaccid> all you need is something like this http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<rysiek> flaccid: yeah, thanks
<flaccid> np
<Shad|-_-> salut !
<mofux> hi, just wanted to ask what the difference between -desktop and alternate cd's is
<mofux> i want to download the kubuntu-kde4 8.04.1 release
<bazhang> alternate is text-based and offers a few more options; desktop is live cd and gui install
<bazhang> mofux, ^^
<mofux> thanks bazhang
<dar_> elo
<dar_> do you knwo a way to rpevent arp cache poisonning ?
<mofux> i think desktop will do for me then
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 is their channel mofux :)
<mofux> yup, just joined
<ImperialJester> Ugh, mornings suck.
<ImperialJester> So if I switch my desktop to GNOME again, can I still run my KDE games?
<bazhang> ImperialJester, yes
<william> what i would like to do is this: make a linux folder able to be viewed and accessed by anyone in the LAN (including windows and *buntus)
<RedFace> where can i find the commands, that the XF86-Keycodes execute? i want to change some of them
<ImperialJester> William: I think if you right click a folder, and 'share', you can do that. But I'm not positive.
<minhaaj> my internet won't work in linux it works in windows
<minhaaj> can someone help me ? i was using automatic login PPPoE before. They moved me on Bridge because my port was hanged and now its good but i can't use internet on linux
<Pennycook> Does anybody know of any monitor-testing/optimisation applications for Ubuntu?
<sebastian_> where do i activate my wireless connection?
<mofux> hi, i'm having heavy problems connecting to the internet with my netgear wg121 wirless lan adapter
<mofux> knetworkmanager stucks at 28%
<mofux> i installed ndiswrapper and installed the windows driver for my device successfully
<mofux> the output of iwconfig wlan0 also looks nice
<_CrashMaster_> mofux: Sounds like a DHCP or Encryption problem.
<mofux> should i try to use wpa_supplicant?
<mofux> (i guess that's what knetworkmanager does as well?)
<_CrashMaster_> Are you using WPA encrytion?
<_CrashMaster_> God I can't spell today
<mofux> yup, wpa1 tkip
<mofux> at least knetworkmanager finds all those wirless networks
<mofux> so the driver seems to work
<mofux> it's just the connection that is referred
<mofux> *refused
<_CrashMaster_> Well, Im not entirely sure how to fix the issue (I don't utilize wireless encryption)
<_CrashMaster_> But, Im relatively certain that's where your problem is.
<mofux> yeah, that would be my guess as well
<_CrashMaster_> Entirely unhelpful, I know. But Im still working my way through the linux learning tree :)
<markit> hi, need to install k9copy 2.0.2, any debs avalilable? (hardy + kde4)
<mofux> hehe, me too
<_CrashMaster_> mofux: You've checked ubottu for wpa docs, yes?
<sito> hi
<mofux> _CrashMaster_, no
<mofux> what is ubottu?
<_CrashMaster_> !wpa | mofux
<ubottu> mofux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alex135> I tried duel booting windows and (K)Ubuntu on the same hdd but for some reason when i installed Ubuntu, it resized the windows partition to 4 gb and took the rest for its own when i wanted to split it reasonably even between the two... Is there a way i can resize the Ubuntu partition smaller and the Windows partition bigger without loosing all the work i have done so far?
<Alex135> this is on a laptop btw, not this computer
<geom> Alex135, using GParted ?
<Alex135> geom, i cant repartition the Ubuntu partition if im booted into it i dont think
<Alex135> it wont let me, has the lock on the Ubuntu partition and wont let me modify it except for flags
<Alex135> geom, it wont let me unmount it, since its mounted to /
<geom> Alex135, then reboot using the LiveCD and resize partition using that..
<Alex135> geom, does it have gparted on the live cd? (i didn't know if it did or not)
<geom> yeah i think it does.
<geom> i dont use gnome/kubuntu so wouldnt be sure. but if it doesnt you could always use fdisk..
<Alex135> geom, i have both KDE and gnome on my ubuntu installs, sure hope is has it though... i spent all of yesterday setting things up in linux and now i find that windows is really small
<AndrewMohawk> has anyone had an issue in kubuntu with the machine locking up after the screensaver has been on for like 4hours+ ?
<Alex135> geom, trying it now, however the live cd takes forever to see all the hardware on my dang laptop
<geom> ah ohk. brb. reboot
<Alex135> k
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<Guest74774> www.tucarro,
<Guest74774> .
<Thomas_annoyed> hey all, freshly installed Kubuntu 8.04 and now I'm wondering if they took out the System Settings option in the KMenu
<Riddell> Thomas_annoyed: nope
<Thomas_annoyed> then this is pretty weird
<Thomas_annoyed> is there another way to access the System Settings window (and not Control Center [kcontrol])
<ubuntu> ae povo
<ubuntu> \o
<ubuntu> ajuda
<ubuntu> alguem aew?
<Thomas_annoyed> the one that looks like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/kg08.gif
<Odd-rationale> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jucato> !br | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<markit> hi new people, I need to install k9copy 2.0.2, any debs avalilable? (hardy + kde4)
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: KDE 3?, should be there above Find Files/Folders. if not, press Alt+F2, "systemsettings"
<Thomas_annoyed> it is not in my Kmenu as is in the picture I linked and to what you described
<Thomas_annoyed> I alt+F2 and type "systemsettings" without quotes and this is the exact response: "Could not run the specified command"
<Thomas_annoyed> KDE 3.5
<Odd-rationale> Thomas_annoyed: try running kcontrol
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Thomas_annoyed> kcontrol is from what I hear is the same menu as what I want but in Tree form
<Odd-rationale> Thomas_annoyed: but does kcontrol launch?
<Thomas_annoyed> however I do not see the particular option I want which is yes
<Thomas_annoyed> yes
<Thomas_annoyed> *﻿however I do not see the particular option I want which is a Disk Management
<jhutchins> What do you want to do?
<Thomas_annoyed> sorry, the exact name as pictured badly here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/kg08.gif is called Disk & Filesystems
<Thomas_annoyed> I like this interface above all to assign how I like my drives to act and where they should mount
<jhutchins> That is controlled by editing /etc/fstab (as root or with sudo).
<Thomas_annoyed> I am very aware of that
<Thomas_annoyed> and I will resort to that if I have to
<Thomas_annoyed> but I like the System Settings Disk & filesystems for the ease of use at a later time
<jhutchins> Thomas_annoyed: What system is that from?
<Thomas_annoyed> what do you mean?
<Thomas_annoyed> the picture is from a kubuntu setup I believe. I had it on my computer before I decided to re-install to Hardy
<Thomas_annoyed> and now this option which was very helpful is not here anymore
<jhutchins> Thomas_annoyed: So from a previous version, or just an earlier install of the same software?
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: what System Settings has, KControl will have too. they basically share the same stuff. I'm guessing that you don't have systemsettings installed or kde-guidance (which provides disk & filesystems)
<Thomas_annoyed> ok
<Thomas_annoyed> kde-guidance is the key item that I am most likely looking for
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: please check that you have kde-systemsettings and kde-guidance installed
<domme_> hi, i am using a logitech lx700 keyboard with many many hotkeys... i set them up with setkeycodes and used lineakd to configure them but certain hotkeys seem to be preconfigured by KDE. eg when i push the email-button which is configured in lineakd to execute "thunderbird" it opens kmail... does anyone know how to deactivate the standard hotkey configuration?
<jhutchins> !info systemsettings
<ubottu> Package systemsettings does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> jhutchins: the package name is kde-systemsettings
<jhutchins> !info kde-guidance
<ubottu> kde-guidance (source: kde-guidance): collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu16.1 (hardy), package size 519 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<Thomas_annoyed> no, kde-guidance is not installed, I did a Gnome install then installed KDE from there
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: how did you install KDE?
<Thomas_annoyed> just apt-get install kde
<Thomas_annoyed> I noticed key KDE apps are missing
<Jucato> jhutchins: kde-guidance are the homegrown Kubuntu tools for system management, such as user config, disk & filesystem, display config, etc
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: oops
<Thomas_annoyed> so I figured this was not a very good way
<jhutchins> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: "kde" will install  *all* of KDE
<Thomas_annoyed> but it did not
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: install kubuntu-desktop to get the default set of Kubuntu packages as well as settings
<Thomas_annoyed> Amarok was notinstalled
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: because Amarok is not part of "core" KDE
<domme_> oh i forgot: i am using kubuntu 8.04 amd64 with kde 3.5
<Thomas_annoyed> should be...good program
<jhutchins> Jucato: It will install "all of KDE", but not the supplemental apps people expect, which WILL be installed by kubuntu-desktop.
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: it's not that it's not a good program. it's part of KDE Extragear
<Thomas_annoyed> ok
<Jucato> jhutchins: yes. notice I did tell him to install kubuntu-desktop :)
<Jucato> Thomas_annoyed: KDE Extragear is a group of KDE apps that are not developed and released simultaneously with the rest of KDE. that's the only real difference
<jhutchins> Jucato: Yes, lag.
<Jucato> jhutchins: and I never told him to install "kde"... he did it himself and I was just explaining :)
<Thomas_annoyed> yeah I see what you mean
<domme_> noone? :'( i deinstalled kmail and whenever i push the email-button (set up to launch thunderbird) i get an error message that says that KDEInit couldnt start kmail... so i would think it has something to do with KDEInit
<Thomas_annoyed> this will probably do it, I recommend from usage that Kubuntu developers put more effort towards making that Disk & Filesystems option more obvious as it will fix many of those "hal-storage mount refused uid 1000" that people get
<jhutchins> domme_: How did you set up the button to launch thunderbird?
<domme_> jhutchins: with lineakd... it worked before the last reboot
<jhutchins> Not familiar with lineakd.  Did you select thunderbird in kcontrol/kde components?
<envision> Hi everyone
<envision> I got a question
<envision> Might not be the right place to ask
<jpds> !ask | envision
<ubottu> envision: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stephen> hi all is there any of you fine kubuntu players out the that can offer a bit help?
<envision> How come i can install Kubuntu on my pc and when I go to install XP it doesnt detect my HDD
<llutz> envision: s-ata drive? maybe xp needs a driver-disk (F6)
<domme_> jhutchins: no i didnt do that... now i did it and it works fine, thanks, but is there a way to completely override all automatically configured hotkeys and only use lineak instead
<envision> Its weird because if i set my comp to raid mode it doesnt detect anything to install so i put non-raid
<envision> And also when i pressed F6 it continued as if i didnt press anything
<stephen> ive lost my min/max & close buttons off all my open windows (KU8) & i cant drag any windows any one help me with this?
<domme_> stephen: did you try ALT+F3?
<RurouniJones> envision:  Windows has dogturd support for raid setups which is why they require the RAID floppy. If you press F6 it doesn't immediately ask you to put the disk in. It asks later.
<envision> Where exactly can I get these raid drivers?
<stephen> hi domme, no but just did & nothin happened
<RurouniJones> envision: If your raid is MOBO based the driver should be on the motherboard CD.
<RurouniJones> If it is separate then the raid controller should come with the driver on CD or floppy
<domme_> stephen: ok, then i cant help you, i just started using kubuntu but alt+f3 worked for me when i was in a similar situation ;)
<envision> I dont have either
<stephen> okay thanx for the tip.
<RurouniJones> How is your raid setup?
<RurouniJones> is it mobo or controller?
<envision> Basically I have my computer that shutdown after powering it on after 7 seconds. So i swapped HDDs with my other comp
<envision> I have no clue
<stephen> domme did u just press it or wait till a window was open?
<papabean> stephen: Try Alt+F2 and then type kwin in the run dialog.
<RurouniJones> envision: I will assume it is motherboard based. google your motherboard name + sata + windows install or something
<RurouniJones> You will probably find a link with the drivers
<envision> I have no clue what the specs of this comp are
<envision> Was given to me
<Jucato> !multimedia-keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia-keys
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jucato> domme_: : that could help.. maybe ^^^^
<RurouniJones> envision: Then crack the sucker open and look at the motherboard :)
<envision> I wouldnt mind keeping linux just that i cant even install something as simple as flash
<RurouniJones> er
<RurouniJones> Yes....you can
<RurouniJones> Well, linux has the ability to anyway. It is relateively simple
<envision> Im a linux-noob
<RurouniJones> There are loads of walkthroughs on the net. Edit one config file and let the package manager do the rest
<envision> I basically have 1 hours worth of linux knowledge
<Jucato> envision: go to Add/Remove Programs, search for "Flash" and install it :)
<domme_> Jucato: thanks, i will take a look
<envision> Cuz i downloaded the flash installer script
<RurouniJones> Avoid scripts if you can
<envision> Also
<RurouniJones> Use the distributions built-in method to install that stuff
<envision> Flash isnt in Ad remove
<domme_> envision: do you use kubuntu 64bit version?
<envision> nope
<envision> this is a 64 bit machine
<envision> lol
<envision> v6.10
<Jucato> that's.... old
<domme_> because that would exactly be one of my other problems... i dont get flash running
<Jucato> (which could explain why you can't find Flash in Add/Remove)
<envision> lol
<domme_> and gnash wont play any of the youtube videos except the "videos being watched"-bar
<RurouniJones> Upgrade man!
<Jucato> domme_: on 64-bit? you need to do some other stuff afaik
<RurouniJones> join us in our flashy shiny latest versions
<envision> How? updates or Format n reinstall?
<RurouniJones> Yea, you have to install Firefox 32 bit and then the 32 bit flash. It is a pain in the arse
<RurouniJones> I always go for the Format and reinstall but that is just me
<domme_> yes, but i refuse to do that, its so contraproductive :D
<envision> I have no clue how anything works in linux so basically im screwed
<RurouniJones> Don't get into the mindset that linux is some bogie monster out to eat your children :p
<RurouniJones> DL and burn the installation CD / DVD and give installing it a try
<RurouniJones> Linux distros have worked very hard to make installing it easy
<envision> Installing it ids cake
<envision> is*
<RurouniJones> and hell, if you completely bugger it up. Who cares? Just try again
<envision> I wish windows would work lol
<domme_> envision: did you try to install flash via the adept packet manager?
<envision> It's not even in there
<envision> and also
<envision> If i want to use linux
<RurouniJones> He is running an old version of Kubuntu so it might not appear
<envision> i need wine
<envision> and i think the servers r down
<RurouniJones> Wine comes with kubuntu, just package manager add it
<envision> exactly
<envision> It doesnt work
<envision> Says stuff cant be downloaded
<RurouniJones> You are on an old version aren't you. You said 6.something right?
<envision> 6.10
<RurouniJones> Give 7 or 8 a go
<envision> Ima dl it
<RurouniJones> It should make life a lot easier
<envision> True
<sigma_> is there really much point in installing kubuntu 8.04.1? whats so different about it?
<envision> BUt which ver
<envision> (Hardy Heron) or (KDE 4 Remix).
<RurouniJones> Don't use the KDE remix for the moment
<envision> kk
<sigma_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sigma_> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<RurouniJones> sigma_: New kernels, better driver support. more likely to find active quick repositories with later packages.
<envision> Also
<envision> I find linux over complicated
<envision> Like its fileing system wtf
<sigma_> envision: its really not, i also thought the same, just operate from the home folder
<RurouniJones> Ok, I'll give you that one. It is more complicated than windows.
<domme_> envision: dont give up, i started 1 week ago and its getting less complicated every day ;)
<RurouniJones> if you are an admin
<RurouniJones> But if you are a user you only have to worry about your home folder and not much else
<envision> 32 or 64 bit ver? Cuz i am using a 64 bit AMD
<RurouniJones> And you can organise that how you like :)
<RurouniJones> 32
<envision> wuts the diff?
<RurouniJones> Better support, especially for things like flash players :)
<sigma_> different cpu
<envision> 32 bit on AMD 64 :S
<domme_> RurouniJones: acknowledged.
<envision> Things like this confuse me
<RurouniJones> 64 bit isn't really an earth shattering difference in terms of performance and you will run into more compatibility issues
<RurouniJones> envision: Trust us, we are your friiiieeeennndsssss
<envision> So far it seems to be
<RurouniJones> On sidenote, you need your Credit card to install hardy, bet give it to me as backup
<sigma_> yeah i run the 32bit os on my amd64 pc, it just saves alot of hassle
<envision> lol
<RurouniJones> include the CCD and pin please.
<sigma_> lol
<envision> 12345678900 666
<envision> lol
<RurouniJones> That fails the mod10 calculation. YOU LIED TO ME
<envision> Kubuntu v8 here i come lol
<envision> Wut this wget and sudo stuff on linux?
<envision> i had to run those cmds in K v6.10 to get wine
<Jucato> !sudo | envision
<ubottu> envision: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sigma_> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<RurouniJones> you don't need wget for installling wine :)
<Jucato> wget is just a command line downloader
<RurouniJones> But wget is just a :Grab this file from the internet: command
<sigma_> yeah thats it!
<envision> kk
<envision> Well wine wasnt even in 6.10
<Jucato> because that version is oooold :)
<RurouniJones> Trust me, it will be in 8
<RurouniJones> now, about that credit card...
<envision> I still got my ubuntu v5.10 lying around somewhere
<sigma_> lol, you really need to upgrade
<Jucato> of course it's not installed by default. but I bet it's either in the repositories or you could use Wine's repository for Ubuntu
<Lynoure> Does Semantik install for someone so that it actually appears in path or menus?
<envision> I got ubuntu v5.10 kubuntu 6.10
<rosa> hello
<envision> lol
<Jucato> I think 6.10 is no longer supported
<envision> I was due 4 an upgrade
<Lynoure> In my case the binary seems to get left into /usr/lib/kde4/bin/semantik
<pete-r> hi people!
<rosa> I have installed kubuntu 8.10 and I selected in spanish but it's all in english, what should I do for translate all the system?
<pete-r> how can I install firefox on kbuntu?
<pete-r> i can't find it in add/remove software
<jussi01> pete-r: use system - adept
<envision> how do i install with scripts?
<Lynoure> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lynoure> Not that I'm in KDE4, but it is a kde4 app
<RurouniJones> envision: Avoid scripts if you can
<envision> Wut if its not in adept manager?
<jussi01> envision: what are you installing?
<rosa> how do you change the language on your system?
<envision> Im just saying
<envision> Wut if its not
<RurouniJones> envision: Cross that bridge when you come to it
<envision> Mkay
<envision> I dont want to end up with a broken bridge
<RurouniJones> Because hopefully that won't happen for a looooong time
<RurouniJones> and by the time you run into that situation hopefully you will have more linux experience
<Jucato> envision: "what if it's not?": 1. check you have the proper repositories enabled; 2. if that doesn't work, look for repositories or packages made specially for Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<envision> Or get impatient and throw all my comps out n buy one with windows
<Jucato> of course, tip #1: Update :)
<domme_> rosa: did you install the language packs in adept?
<rosa> no domme_
<envision> Jucato, I no nothing bout linux
<envision> lol
<rosa> i have no clue of this
<RurouniJones> yet
<domme_> search for "language spanish" in system -> adept manager
<RurouniJones> Give it time and you will be helping others in here
<envision> I hope wine works with all my stuff
<envision> or Linux = gone
<jussi01> rosa: also the spanish channel may be of some help
<RurouniJones> What kind of stuff
<jussi01> !es > rosa
<ubottu> rosa, please see my private message
<envision> My grand mothers card games, my Diablo 2
<envision> Ec t ect
<ziggy__> wine WONT worlk with all your stuff, sorry, might as well unistall now
<RurouniJones> Game can vary. look at the appdb.winehq.com
<envision> I did and its not there
<envision> *sigh*
<RurouniJones> Then good luck
<ziggy__> then it probably wont work
<rosa> thanks a lot jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<envision> Why's this shit so complicated
<jussi01> !ohmy | envision
<ubottu> envision: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ziggy__> because blizzard doesnt write games for linux
<envision> My bad
<envision> I know
<RurouniJones> Well, they did port some games didn't they?
<ziggy__> no
<ziggy__> none
<envision> I guess ill quit Diablo 2 then
<RurouniJones> hmm, I seem to remember someone saying they did. Ah well
<envision> Wuyt else is there to do on my comp?
<RurouniJones> I am willing to bet Diablo 2 will run
<ziggy__> other than diablo II?
<ziggy__> clearly nothing
<envision> lol
<RurouniJones> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=74
<RurouniJones> Voila
<ziggy__> dont expect linux to be windows, because its not and never will be
<envision> YAY!
<envision> D2 works so ima be a happy guy
<envision> lol
<RurouniJones> To be honest, you should be impressed that linux has the capaibility tor un windows programs at all :)
<envision> I am
<envision> Not like windows can do that
<envision> I always wanted to switch to linux
<envision> i guess todays my day
<ziggy__> why?
<envision> Cuz I dont like Nazi bill gates and his overpriced stuff
<ziggy__> linux will require you to learn about your computer, or you will end up running back to windows
<envision> I know my comp
<envision> just not linux
<ziggy__> heh
<envision> I hate to have to re-learn a new OS
<ziggy__> you think you know your computer
<ziggy__> wait
<envision> 45% till Kubuntu v8 :)
<domme_> envision: hope you chose 32bit, did you?
<envision> Oops
<envision> Lol j/k
<domme_> ok, good... because i already regret having downloaded the 64bit
<domme_> ...version
<ziggy__> do you have a shitload of ram?
<envision> 1g
<jussi01> !ohmy | ziggy__
<ubottu> ziggy__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ziggy__> youre kidding me, right?
<RurouniJones> Nope
<RurouniJones> It is one of the rules. Such is life
<ziggy__> is this channel hosted in salt lake city?
<jussi01> !guidelines > ziggy__
<ubottu> ziggy__, please see my private message
<envision> I hope your linux is as good as its hopped up to be
<envision> L:)
<sigma_> whats a good kde frontend for vsftpd?
<jussi01> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jussi01> hrm, just 1 listed :/
<jussi01> you have loads of choice sigma_ :/
<ziggy__> excuse my x-rated potty mouth, hope no one got a heart attack from the shocking language, envision, unless you have at least 4 gigs of ram, theres no reason youd need a 64 bit version
<eNvisioN> kk
<Jucato> I thoought "unless you have more than 4 gigs"?
<ziggy__> ok
<ziggy__> either way, with 1 gig, you dont want it
<eNvisioN> lol
<Jucato> afaik 4GB is the max limit of a 32bit... I could be wrong.. I never dream of having the headache of a 64-bit machine :)
<sigma_> jussi01: kcmpureftpd is for pure-ftpd, nothing is for vsftpd
<RurouniJones> well theoretically your apps should run a bit faster in 64 bit
<Jucato> sigma_: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kvsftpdmanager?content=41799
<eNvisioN> I know wine will work with CS:S so im happy with that aswell
<domme_> hooray, my firefox is so damn fast because 1) it is 64bit and 2) it doesnt play flash-movies
<ziggy__> lots of driver issues with 64 bit
<ziggy__> if you can avoid it, do
<dr_Willis> even with exactly 4gb-o-ram :) you may not need 64bitness
<eNvisioN> woot it's 13:37 here
<dr_Willis> Miller Time?
<eNvisioN> Central
<muesli> RurouniJones: that's just plain wrong
<domme_> eNvisioN: lucky one, 19:37 here :'(
<muesli> most applications will run slower on 64bit
 * dr_Willis imagines it depends on the apps.
<sigma_> i didnt know you could recover lost files from hdd's under linux. i found this software that recovered full 350mb video files
<eNvisioN> funny thing it was 13:37 (1337 = leet = Elite) which is not what im feeling like on linux
<dr_Willis> sigma_,  you got lucky :)
<domme_> eNvisioN: you will start feeling leet in general when your friends complain about their vista-issues
<eNvisioN> I've already heard those
<eNvisioN> lol
<RurouniJones> muesli: Reasoning?
<Jucato> eNvisioN: Rome wasn't built in a day, and no baby was born an adult :)
<muesli> RurouniJones: the cpu ain't quicker in 64bit magically. contrary it has to deal with 64bit address for every single memory access
<muesli> which is slower
<muesli> it will be quicker once one _single_ application is accessing more than 4gb of ram
<eNvisioN> True.
 * Jucato notes that the 32 vs 64 topic is slowly veering towards offtopic...
<muesli> (that's technically not 100% true either, but close to reality)
<dr_Willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1  Ubuntu: 32-bit v. 64-bit Performance   - (2 years old artical)
<RurouniJones> Or an application which is using high precision numbers.
<dr_Willis> :)
<muesli> dr_Willis: cheers :)
<eNvisioN> Btw
<eNvisioN> Are there any good HDD partition encrypters for linux
<eNvisioN> Like TrueCrypt
<RurouniJones> If you DL the alternate install CD you can encrypt your entire OS
<RurouniJones> built-in to the installation and bootup procedure.
<jussi01> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<eNvisioN> I see
<eNvisioN> Wut encryption
<eNvisioN> AES Blowfish TwoFish?
<jussi01> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<jussi01> there we are :)
<RurouniJones> Just use full disk encryption and be done with it :p
<eNvisioN> Ima try it out
<stephen> papabean u there?
<papabean> stephen: Yes.  off and on.
<RurouniJones> eNvisioN: If you want full disk encryption you need to download the ALTERNATE install CD/DVD for kubuntu
<RurouniJones> It has extra options like encryption.
<sigma_> Jucato: i installed vsftpd. now how do i login to the ftp server? my local ip is 169.254.6.237
<Jucato> sigma_: sorry, don't know anything about ftpd's
<Jucato> I just searched in kde-apps for the kde frontend you were asking for
<dr_Willis> sigma_,  try 'ftp localhost' or ftp ip#
<eNvisioN> I think ill give that a go when im more linux-friendly
<eNvisioN> lol
<RurouniJones> Probably a good idea
<Algyz> Hi, how can I connect to internet automatically on startup? Internet is through LAN, I'm connecting $sudo dhclient eth0
<eNvisioN> Indeed
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. the network manager should be doing that allready.
<eNvisioN> woot v8 time in 2 mins
<Algyz> dr_Willis:  it is sleeping somewhy :(
<Algyz> I'm changed ISP today :)
<ubuntu> hello
<Algyz> privet ;)
<toshatosha> о россия рулит :)
<RurouniJones> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Algyz> In network manager I enabled roaming mode, if it is right
<eNvisioN> RurouniJones v8 is burning  as we speak
<RurouniJones> Will you install on the computer you are currently using or another one?
<eNvisioN> this 1
<slow-motion> hi
<RurouniJones> In that case, good luck with the install. If in doubt, choose the default options :p
<eNvisioN> If i aint back within 20 mins, i aint coming back
<eNvisioN> lol
<RurouniJones> er, 20 minutes is a bit optimistic
<eNvisioN> took me that for 6.10 yesterday
<eNvisioN> brb
<zabbadapp> eNvisioN: and failsafe graphics during install if video isn't fully supported
<RurouniJones> Ok, bets are on
<RurouniJones> Hands up those who think he will be back in 19 minute and 30 seconds
<zabbadapp> can't he can start konversation during install?
<RurouniJones> er...Unless something really special has occured since I installed last...no
<RurouniJones> unless you mean the post install setup
<vlt> Hello. I just resumed from suspend-to-disk and my KDE session was not locked. Any idea why?
<santosh> hey guys help me ger xmms player in kubuntu
<santosh> i tried from adept manager
<santosh> its not working
<santosh> is there any other way
<RurouniJones> how is it not working
<RurouniJones> We need some more info
<ziggy__> what happened when you tried adept?
<minhaaj> if i were to back up ONLY my settings, configs and sys files how much space would that take ?
<minhaaj> given that i have already backed up packages on aptoncd
<minhaaj> ?
<zabbadapp> vlt: that happens to me sometimes when returning from suspend to ram ... no idea why .. very seldom
<ziggy__> min, all your setting should be in your hope directory, as hidden files, add up what you have and youll know for sure
<ziggy__> home
<ziggy__> not hope
<minhaaj> i did that once. backed up home and blanket rewritten it
<minhaaj> i got a lot of errors although my desktop and settings were restored
<corcho_> dalnet
<minhaaj> but i had to install programs again for the settings to work
<minhaaj> i guess aptoncd would help me do that since i'll be able to restore all packages without having to download them
<minhaaj> brb testing remastersys
<Pete_R> I've just installed kubuntu latest version and I have no sound
<Pete_R> how do i fix that?
<dr_Willis> #1 determine whats the sound card/chipset   , #2 check a few of the bot factoids.
<dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<domme_> does anyone know a good programm for underclocking and undervolting my cpu?
<domme_> GUI preferred but no must
<zabbadapp> for me, the master volume was 0 ... I changed it with alsamixer
<Dragnslcr> There might be a way to limit the system's CPU usage to X%, but as far as I know, changing the frequency or voltage of the CPU can only be done through the BIOS
<Reformer81> Does Konversation allow you to setup command aliases and replacements dependent on the channel you use it in?
<Dragnslcr> Reformer81- the channel name does get passed into a script
<Dragnslcr> http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/scripting.html
<Reformer81> Dragnslcr: However, that doesn't say much for Auto-Replace.  For instance, I have certain channels that I chat in that everyone uses colors... I don't want to do that in here.
<Dragnslcr> Reformer81- Auto Replace doesn't appear to have an option for specific channels
<Guest66351> How do I empty the trash in Kubuntu  8.04?
<dr_Willis> right click on the trashcan? or is it left click...
<dr_Willis> left click. :)
<adam__> ow do I empty the trash in Kubuntu 8.04?
<adam__> Ok I left clicked but don't see how to empty trash.
<Guest26721> open it with a left-click-then you should be able to empty it
<Guest26721> when i open the trash,it appears in dolphin,where i can empty it
<adam__> thanx, I found it. little different from gnome.
<igor__> o
<dr_Willis> oo
<dr_Willis> ooo
<dr_Willis> :)
<igor__> I do not belive
<igor__> Konversation
<envision> Woo
<igor__> i can be on 2 diferent server at a same time
<igor__> how is taht possible
<zabbadapp> envision: it worked?
<envision> yup
<envision> now 4 flash
<dr_Willis> igor__,  i connecgted to 2 irc servers with konversation.
<dr_Willis> go to the server list tool,. add a new server, connect.. you get new tabs gor it
<igor__> but it is new for me
<envision> wtf
<igor__> on mirc that bewer worked
<envision> Flash still aint there
<igor__> newer
<igor__> never
<envision> sec
<dr_Willis> File -> server list -> new.   Enter new server...  it just worked here.
<envision> maybe in adept and not ad
<igor__> OK I understand
<dr_Willis> igor__,  or use the /server NEWserver command
<envision> thx for the help so far guys
<envision> In Adept manager i installed flash-nonfree
<envision> and still cant see flash content
<eduardopl> envision: try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eduardopl> it worked  for me
<envision> kk sec
<zabbadapp> i don't use the -free version, but adobes one installed from the repos ... and it works surprisingly well considering I'm on a 64-bit kubuntu
<envision> this has java flash?
<dr_Willis> java flash?
<dr_Willis> it has java and flash in the restricted-extras pacjkage I belive
<envision> kk
<envision> Also
<eduardopl> except for 64 bit
<eduardopl> java for 64 bit
<envision> Adept manager is to download the package
<eduardopl> applets don't work
<envision> and add remove is to install it?
<zabbadapp> yes, if you use "add/remove programs" and has unsupported and proprietary software checked (top right), and search for "java" .. you will find Sun Java 6 plugin under the internet category.
<__Adam__> hello,
<__Adam__> Can anyone help me pair a blue headset to kubuntu?
<__Adam__> Can anyone help me pair a bluetooth headset to kubuntu? :)
<Aikurn> i needed help myself to pai my phone :)
<Aikurn> *pair
<__Adam__> ahhh
<boubbin_> ? bluetooth
<Shirakawasuna> hmm, I'm a bit confused.  I have ALL: 192.168.0.5 in my hosts.allow, yet my laptop at that addy can't connect (connection refuse)
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas?
<Shirakawasuna> do I need to start/restart an ssh daemon?
<Aikurn> __Adam__: i guess you have kbluetooth running, right?
<DarthFrog> Shirakawasuna: Yes.
<Shirakawasuna> DarthFrog: which one?  I can't find a script for it in init.d...
<__Adam__> it running yes
<__Adam__> and i can pair a wii mote
<DarthFrog> Shirakawasuna: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install openssh-server
<Shirakawasuna> DarthFrog: ah, k.  Weird, given how much stuff ubuntu comes with, I expected it to have an ssh server :D
<Shirakawasuna> thanks!
<envision> lol
<Shirakawasuna>  woot, it works
<Shirakawasuna> another ubuntu-new question: will this be added to the start processes automatically or is there a conf file/gui I need to mess with?
<DarthFrog> Shirakawasuna: You're welcome.
<DarthFrog> Shirakawasuna: It should be automatic.  If you like, check /etc/rc2.d and see if there is an S#sshserver file there where # is some number.
<DarthFrog> Shirakawasuna:  mine is S16ssh in /etc/rc2.d
<Shirakawasuna> DarthFrog: ok, so /etc/rc2.d controls daemon startup?
<Shirakawasuna> and S# = order in which they start, like udev?
<DonConradioni> Can anyone offer help on upgrading Kubuntu?
<lk> can anyone help me to add unionfs to my kernel?
<DonConradioni> Whenever I try to upgrade 6.10 i receive a 404 error from the server
<Aikurn> DonConradioni: you should join #kubuntu
<engineer> he's already in #kubuntu
 * Aikurn needs to go have dinner right now
<Aikurn> oh my
<DonConradioni> isnt this #kubuntu?
<Aikurn> yep, sorry, wrong channel
<__Adam__> Can anyone help me pair a bluetooth headset to kubuntu? :)
<DonConradioni> lol.... thanks
<spire> Which repository contains acroread? The default repositories does apparently not contain it
<mitko> hi
<zabbadapp> spire: check out http://www.medibuntu.org and their repos you can add to *buntu .. have not tried myself, but someone else here maybe knows if it is the easiest way?
<spire> Thanks
<hola> nada
<slow-motion> n8
<root> Hi all
<reese> hi! which package contains PhysicsFS? i can't find it in the packages list
<engineer> hi root
<syn4pse> ;)
<engineer> reese apt-cache search physicsfs
<reese> engineer: output: libphysfs-1.0-0 - filesystem abstraction library for game programmers
<syn4pse> i have setted up kubuntu with xinerama (Geforce Go5200 FX) but now one of my monitors is to dark i tried to lighten it up by adding Gamma 3.5 3.5 3.5 into the xorg.conf but it didnt lighten up enough and color becomes ugly ;) can anybody give me any advice on this problem ?
<syn4pse> !nopaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<syn4pse> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<PhilRod> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flopue> w
<psyco> How do I run a .run file :s
<zabbadapp> sh xyz.run
<psyco> ty
<engineer> sh ./file.run
<nowshining> engineer: u beat me to it :P
<psyco> :P
<engineer> if your pwd is in the same dir as the run file, that is
<engineer> nowshining ^^
<nowshining> well it seems the newest 173.14.09 fixes my issues with earlier ones where when downloading pics from images.yahoo.com wouldn't display right - making it where i had to minimize the browser to the tray and back up to see the actual picture. :) - i hope the fix still works if and or when I reboot my computer. :)
<kale2> hello, does anyone have some step-by-step guide how i would get Buffalo WLI2-PCI-G54S working, been trying it for some hours now without luck
<kale2> :D
<nowshining> kale2: what exactly are ur errors that ur seeing?
<kale2> i dont see any errors, except that KnetworkManager says: Device: No active device
<kale2> when i click it
<nowshining> try in terminal - sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<nowshining> or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nowshining> ur pw won't show as u type
<psyco> When I ran ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run I got X Server: unable to detect and then it stopped... ANyone know how to fix?
<kale2> hmm now Wireless Networks appeared in that network manager
<engineer> they were sleeping
<nowshining> psyco: ctrl+alt+f2-f6 pick one, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, sudo path to ﻿./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run and when done - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start - rem. exit all programs, etc.. before u stop kdm - ur pw won'ts show as you type.
<nowshining> psyco: I don't anything about ati - i use nvidia tho - so the above was just a guess
<psyco> wow ok thanks
<_2> can someone sujest to me why "mount /dev/sda /media" might hang ?
<_2> sda is a digital camera set to disk mode
<nowshining> sda should be ur harddisk
<_2> for the record.   i have never seen mount just hang like this before.   i can't even kill -9 the process it's fully hung but doesn't seem to be affecting the rest of the system.
<_2> nowshining no.
<nowshining> _2: or sda1
<nowshining> _2: try sdb, etc..
<_2> no   you are thinking in default only terms.
<_2> i don't use scsi emulation
<_2> my hard disks are hda and hdb mounted on /home and / respectively
<TimZ1m>  i cant login with kopete anymore, if i click on jabber and select any status, nothing happenssame with the icq symbol nobody answers in #kopete
<nowshining> _2: then i don't kow then
<_2> nowshining heh,  ok.  thanks anyway.
<_2> anyone else have a clue-by-four to hit me with ?
<nowshining> TimZ1m: icq changed the login and such. :) check for updates for kubuntu - maybe there's an update for kopete in there.
<nowshining> TimZ1m: what i mean by login - is how it logs in..
<crimsun> _2: normally you'd mount a partition on a block device.
<_2> crimsun that assumes that there is a partition doesn't it ?
<_2> and there isn't
<_2> flash drives often don't default to partitions and as far as i know digital cameras don't default to using partitions either
<_2> floppys didn't   but that's old skool
<mirkoss> pl?
<mirkoss> pl ?
<crimsun> _2: what's the [c]]fdisk -l output?
<_2> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<crimsun> (the device would be /dev/sda)
<_2> hmmm fdisk -l hangs too    looks like some kind of i/o problem doesn't it....
<crimsun> _2: only if reported by the kernel.
<_2> then why the hang ?
<crimsun> because there are known issues with certain ehci controllers.
<_2> ehci ?
<_2> is that in a camera ?
<TimZ1m> nowshining: there is no update for kopete, i dont get any error messages, just nothing happens
<_2> ah here is a kernel message.
<_2> [17181404.464000] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<_2> so it does seem to be i/o issue
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4a73ecc2
<_2> hung  ^
<kale2> hmm, now this kinda works better but cant find any wireless networks
<_2> tty23 [root@dell.~] kill -9 `pidof fdisk`
<_2>   no affect   ^
<_2> yeah it's i/o  i'm getting additional error messages about it the more i try to kill mount and fdisk
<heinkel_111> what is kubuntu 8.04.1 about? do we have to do the upgrade manually, or will it come automatically to us via apt magic?
<_2> so maybe the camera has seen better days.
<crimsun> no, it's an ehci controller issue.
<crimsun> you can hack around it by using https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/61235/comments/98
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61235 in linux-source-2.6.20 "USB mass storage stops working after a while" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_2> not sure what you mean ?    i was using this camera in this same fassion about two months ago without issue   so i doubt that you are on the right track there crimsun
<Blackdrag> Hey guys.. I just installed and removed KDE4 using Adept (and not the apt-get command) and now I can't get Kubuntu to use KDE3 anymore.. I can't even try to manually start kdm
<Blackdrag> any ideas? I've tried installing and removing the kubuntu-desktop and other packages using apt-get
<_2> my system hasn't changed in the last two months
<_2> i'll look at the bug report anyway
<nowshining> _2: u can try doing a fsck on ur next reboot. in the terminal cd / then do sudo /bin/bash then issue: touch /forcefsck
<_2> nowshining why on reboot ?   it's a camera  not my hdd
<nowshining> lol - fsck may fix some errors u may have - it's worth a try
<_2> heh yeah but reboot is not likely to affect it.
<_2> :)
<nowshining> _2: it can fix tmp errors
<_2> nowshining fsck just hangs like fdisk -l  and mount /dev/sda /media/sda do
<_2> tmp ?    i dont think anything is using tmp atm
<nowshining> tmp = temporary
<nowshining> ie: temporary problems
<nowshining> u can always just try a reboot to see if it fixes any errors
<_2> now  hehhe it wont.   i'm not running a gui and nothing is using /tmp and there will be no change by rebooting.    tty24 [root@dell.~] ls /tmp
<_2> tty24 [root@dell.~]
<_2> also i have rebooted to test it with an older kernel to rule that out.
<_2> no change.
<nowshining> _2: what ver. of kubuntu are u using?
<_2> and the old M$ adedge "reboot will fix anything" just doesn't work in linux
<_2> dapper
<_2> i think the camera is dead... that's what i think.   i'm just wondering if there is anything that might revive it.    cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda  maybe....
<heinkel_111> can someone help me find a bittorrent of the alternate CD installer for Kubuntu 8.04?
<nowshining> _2: if everything else hange - i think it might be a problem with something else
<nowshining> hangs*
<_2> nowshining nothing hangs if it's not touching the camera     so my conclusion is it's the camera
<nowshining> _2: gotcha
<darkwolf> hello everyone
<nowshining> hi darkwolf
<_2> unplug the camera and it "dehangs" all that is now hung.
<darkwolf> I have an epson stylus c84 hooked up and set as my default printer with the gutenberg driver, but when I try to print something, it goes into the print queue and nothing happens
<darkwolf> I am using Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<nowshining> _2: u can always compile ur own kernel from kernel.org - the latest kernel ver. I had probs with 2.6.25.x but 2.6.24.7 works fine..+ using a vanilla kernel makes it clean of the ubuntu patched one.
<_2> nowshining why ?
<_2> nowshining i could mount the damned thing two months ago,  now i can't   same kernel.   i don't think it's software related really!
<_2> i mean really.
<nowshining> _2: i was talking about the kernel, u could always check for updates
<_2> i know you are talking about the kernel.   but my kernel is fine.
<brandon_> Could some one assist me in changing my home folder to another /home partition that is on my secondary HD?
<_2> brandon_ mount the partition some place like /mnt   copy or move your files from /home to /mnt  then remount the partition on /home   edit fstab to make it sticky
<nowshining> quit
<brandon_> K I will try that.. thank you
<_2> note   /home is not your $HOME      your #HOME is (by default anyway) a subdir of /home    like  /home/your_name
<david73> nabend
<ahmed_> where can i find doc for kubuntu 8.04 kde3
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if it is possible to run the altenate installer from the 8.04 kde3 DVD?
<_2> ok i have tracked it down.   it's the memory stick in the camera    it seems to be dying or at least defective.
<heinkel_111> I know it has the GUI installer as standard but
<heinkel_111> I want to install encrpted harddisk for my laptop
<crimsun> _2: phew, at least it's not a kernel issue
<_2> heinkel_111 from the dvd   yes it's the dvd also the "alternate"
<_2> crimsun lol    i kinda wish it was   but it works like a charm without the memory stick in it.
<heinkel_111> _2 eh..a separate alternate dvd or are there files on the dvd that i can use to run the alternate installer? I didn't completely understand
<ahmed_> kubuntu 8.04 does it has ntfs3g and fuse or i have to install it?? i try to put cd but it doesnt mount it
<_2> heinkel_111 ummm maybe crimsun could answer that.  i'm not sure.
<_2> back in a few.
<ahmed_> kubuntu 8.04 #
<ahmed_> kubuntu 8.04 !
<ahmed_> !kubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu 8.04
<mirkoss> pl?
<ahmed_> where i find documintation about kubutnu 8.04
<zabbadapp> ahmed_: yes its has ntfs3g (previous version did not, but i'm sure i didn't have to install it this time), but a cd is probably not ntfs?
<ahmed_> yes i know it  is not ntfs but this my second quwstion i cannt see the icon of cd when i insert any cd
<ricardo> hi
<darkwolf> so... no advice for my printer? :)
<darkwolf> i used the system settings printer manager to install it, but now when I try to print nothing happens.. the job just goes to the print queue and sits there
<darkwolf> KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN!
<darkwolf> Kubuntuuuuuuuuu!
<Ko_deZ> I read on the web that there should be options in the screen resolution settings to "Apply settings on KDE startup" and "Allow tray application to change startup settings", however, my kubuntu does not seem to have those. Is this the right place to ask what to do to enable those options?
<Ko_deZ> I wish to have my KDE boot with a default resolution, but it always switches back to a different one when i log in.
<Ko_deZ> any ideas?
<StevenX> Hello all. I am trying to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and I get the following error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis                                                                                                   sing?
<StevenX> Hello all. I am trying to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and I get the following error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<StevenX> I have tried both suggestions and neither worked.
<darwin> Hi everyone
<omer_> hi
<StevenX> hello all. i am having trouble playing music. i can't play mp3 files even though it seems i did install kubuntu-restricted-extras correctly. any help
<shaka> StevenX:What specific player are you tryin to use?
<StevenX> shaka: exaile
<darwin> Has anyone installed flash player 10 beta 2?
#kubuntu 2008-07-05
<crimsun> darwin: yes.
<jill> how can i install nvidia drivers for my wine, i want to play any games
<jill> and if i dont have wine-dev... it is bad&
<jill> ?
<sebastian> how do i install kde without all the programs? i want the minimal package
<darwin> crimsun: I uninstalled the repository flash, and installed the flash 10 rpm through alien, now what do i do to make it work in firefox?
<Tonren> Can someone help me set up filesharing with Windows? When I click on "Configure Sharing", it says "Kdesudo: Command not found!"  sudo: kcmshell4: command not found
<ImperialJester> How are you getting there?
<ImperialJester> Right click -> Properties -> Share -> Configure File Sharing
<Tonren> Yeah.
<toxic_> hi
<toxic_> and i'm back again ;)
<toxic_> im on my notebook samsung x20 here which has a resolution about 16xx*1xxx, but i can't change the resoltion to this
<toxic_> why?
<toxic_> damnit im always too late  :D everyone is asleep :D
<mitsarionas> are you using fglrx by any chance?
<mitsarionas> (ati)
<toxic_> i dont have any ati card
<toxic_> it the intel one
<mitsarionas> no clue... there was just some fglrx bug regarding 1680x1050 resolution at some point...that's why i asked
<toxic_> what is fglrx?
<mitsarionas> ati's proprietary driver
<toxic_> ah ok
<toxic_> im sorry its 1400*1050 of resolution
<toxic_> how can i change the selection possibilities in my kubuntu system preferences?
<mitsarionas> i had a problem with edid once on an nvidia card (didn't recognize the resolutions supported by the monitor) ... i used modelines on my xorg.conf...
<toxic_> yes but the resolution 1400*1050 is in my xorg.conf file
<toxic_> but i cant select it
<mitsarionas> there's only lower resolutions on system settings?
<toxic_> there is only 640*480 through 800*600 to 1280*1024
<toxic_> and 1024*786 of course
<mitsarionas> maybe if you changed your monitor on the hardware tab...just a guess
<toxic_> how can i change monitor on the hardware tab? :D
<toxic_> there are 4 tabs
<toxic_> the 3rd is called "hardware"
<mitsarionas> yeah, that one
<toxic_> if i click there, there are 3 things
<toxic_> Grafikkarte: i810
<toxic_> Monitor #1 1400*1050
<toxic_> Monitor #2 Flat panel 1400*1050
<toxic_> but i dont know how to "select" one
<toxic_> i jsut can say which is primary or secondary
<richard> hi - im trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, but the upgrade tool crashed on the second stage. how can i force it to run again?
<mitsarionas> :( no clue... but as it says both are 1400x1050 maybe that's not the problem
<mitsarionas> check out the phoronix forums...maybe you'll find something there
<toxic_> mitsarionas: i changed the monitor
<toxic_> now i got lots more resolsutions
<toxic_> but not 1400*1050 ;)
<toxic_> whats a phoronix forum? ;)
<mitsarionas> lol :S
<mitsarionas> a site... www.phoronix.com
<mitsarionas> linux hardware stuff
<mitsarionas> it's got quite good graphic cards forums
<sourcemaker> how can I check my current ubuntu release?
<sourcemaker> => determine the current version installed
<Jucato> !version | sourcemaker
<ubottu> sourcemaker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<sourcemaker> ubottu: cool thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool thanks
<sourcemaker> Jucato: thanks
<T3Roar> hey guys
<T3Roar> can anyone here advise me on using gparted?
<dsmith_> sure
<dsmith_> its easy
<T3Roar> i'm just about to delete a partition with XP on it
<T3Roar> and install kubuntu in its place
<T3Roar> its a 50gb partition
<dsmith_> format to ext3
<T3Roar> but i installed it before anything else
<dsmith_> stop
<T3Roar> is it okay to delete the first installed partition?
<dsmith_> what did you do?
<T3Roar> at the moment, nothing. i've got a 50gb xp partition, 50gb vista and 380gb as a personal file partition
<dsmith_> hmmm
<T3Roar> i want to delete the xp partition and use that space for kubuntu
<T3Roar> but its the first partition i've installed on this hard drive
<dsmith_> take a live cd and install kubuntu
<dsmith_> grub will become your boot manager
<minhaaj> hi my internet won't work in ubuntu. it works in windows only. modem is set to bridge
<minhaaj> any help ?
<dsmith_> minhaaj: ubuntu or kubuntu??
<T3Roar> minhaaj, is it a usb modem?
<minhaaj> nope its a modem
<minhaaj> Shiro
<dsmith_> no is it an external or internal modem
<minhaaj> external
<minhaaj> its dsl
<minhaaj> i need to set up bridge dial up for linux
<minhaaj> i have no idea how to do that i tried pppoeconf
<minhaaj> but it doesnt help
<dsmith_> dial up on dsl?
<minhaaj> maybe because thats not whati want.
<BluesKaj> why dialup ?
<minhaaj> yea for authentication
<minhaaj> dunno my lousy ISP is having some problem with my port. it seems to be hung up. so they asked me to use bridge
<minhaaj> and now i can't get it to work in linux
<Pxrbo1> hi, im having a problem with the sound and graphics at the moment. im playing a video in youtube, but the video quality is less than what it should be, and the sound is very jittery
<minhaaj> for sound check out alsa px
<minhaaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dsmith_> weird that a dsl provider wants to use dialup for authentication
<minhaaj> yea i hate them
<minhaaj> i have 1 mbps and i never get a speed more than 50 kpps
<minhaaj> where i should get 100 kbps atleast!
<T3Roar> that's probably noise on the line
<minhaaj> and they dont have static ip to offer too. losers.
<T3Roar> i have 16mb but only get 5mb effectively cos i need to use a line extension
<minhaaj> it can't reduce you speed to half
<minhaaj> you must be in europe.
<T3Roar> yeah
<minhaaj> i can only imagine 20 mbps :D
<Pxrbo1> thanks minhaaj, il give it a looksee :)
<minhaaj> np
<dsmith_> i have biz comcast and its fast
<minhaaj> best we have here is 2 mbps for residential
<minhaaj> and i can't afford it
<T3Roar> ah right
<T3Roar> after 1mb, the only difference you see is in big file downloads really
<minhaaj> i hate to use windows, and i am waiting for someone in tech support to help me get a dial up in linux
<BluesKaj> minhaaj, but you guys in asia are catching up quickly
<T3Roar> general internet is the same
<minhaaj> well yea its pretty good for most things, except for torrents and movies
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> BluesKaj:  we have better speeds and quality than europe actually
<minhaaj> but in some parts, e.g korea
<minhaaj> Korea is the internet leader of the world :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<dsmith_> what re korea's speed?
<minhaaj> its the technology's birthplace
<minhaaj> its over 20 mbps
<dsmith_> wow
<minhaaj> and most people in europe and america still use 10 mbps fios
<BluesKaj> uhmm, that's debateable , minhaaj
<T3Roar> 20mbps? real MB or Mb?
<minhaaj> perhaps BluesKaj, i have evidence otherwise
<minhaaj> Mb
<dsmith_> bps
<T3Roar> cos here in London, 24Mb is available and has been for about a year
<minhaaj> what percentage uses it T3Roar  ?
<minhaaj> in korea its normal
<BluesKaj> the technology's birthplace thought is debateable, minhaaj
<minhaaj> i have a friend and he is using RONJA optical wireless and he whines about companies in UK don't offer more than 10 mpbs in ordinary circumstances
<T3Roar> well a small company has been the only one with it for a while but now a big company has been touting it quite a lot so about 10% of uk have it now
<minhaaj> BluesKaj:  dude you really need to know about cams, electronics and high-tech stuff then
<T3Roar> it's available to 98% of us though
<minhaaj> every technology comes from there
<minhaaj> half the cost and cutting edge
<minhaaj> its just they dont have as much resources to market it as europeans have. thanks to their years of plundering third world.
<minhaaj> heh
<minhaaj> T3Roar:  thats debatable.
<T3Roar> what is?
<T3Roar> availability?
<dsmith_> why does kubuntu still come with kmail? Does anyone even use it?
<minhaaj> 98% ppl in UK don't use 24 mbps i know it for a fact
<T3Roar> i didnt say use it
<T3Roar> i said 10% use it
<minhaaj> hehe nope dsmith_
<minhaaj> good point
<BluesKaj> minhaaj, I think you may be misunderstanding the word "birthplace" :)
<T3Roar> but its available to 98%
<minhaaj> i believe its not
<minhaaj> but i wouldnt know. i dont have first hand experience. never been there.
<BluesKaj> the offtopic cops are gonna chastise us soon
<minhaaj> heh
<T3Roar> does anyone know whether i will run into trouble trying to delete the hda0 partition using gParted livecd at startup?
<minhaaj> btw how can turn of PPPoEconf ?
<minhaaj> once i get the connection back to PPPoE instead of bridge ?
<dsmith_> T3Roar: why dont you just install kubuntu from its live CD
<minhaaj> you should T3Roar
<minhaaj> its pirmary hard disk
<T3Roar> because i dont have an empty partition yet
<T3Roar> i have XP and Vista on separate partitions
<dsmith_> your hard drive is full??
<T3Roar> i want to replace vista with Kubuntu
<T3Roar> excuse me, i meant XP
<T3Roar> its not full but i dont want xp any more so i want to delete that partition
<dsmith_> do this... install kubuntu from the live cd and create a partition from our free space
<dsmith_> THEN remove xp
<T3Roar> what's the difference?
<dsmith_> kubuntu will find you free space
<BluesKaj> T3Roar, hmm keeping vista and dumping XP ...you're adventurous aren't you :)
<dsmith_> your making it hard on yourself
<dsmith_> hehe, I was just thinking that BluesKaj
<T3Roar> BluesKaj, yeah, i put both just in case
<T3Roar> and now i've used Vista for 2 months
<dsmith_> I would dump vista and keep XP
<T3Roar> i haven't found a single reason to use XP
<T3Roar> so far
<BluesKaj> why not just sqeeze the vista partition to make room for kubuntu
<T3Roar> Vista x64 is great for me
<T3Roar> well i have plenty of space
<BluesKaj> squeeze
<T3Roar> 50gb for Vista, 50gb for XP, 380gb for my personal files partition
<dsmith_> use some of the 380GB
<T3Roar> i could squeeze off my personal files one (only filled up about 80gb so far) but i dont want to have 3 systems and only use 2
<dsmith_> for an ext3 partiton
<dsmith_> then install kubuntu on that partition
<dsmith_> then delete the xp partition
<T3Roar> lol but i really dont see the problem with deleting the xp partition now, then using that space for kubuntu
<dsmith_> and merge it with something else
<dsmith_> well delete xp partiton and install kubuntu
<dsmith_> our mbr may have issues
<dsmith_> Your
<T3Roar> oh i see
<T3Roar> okay i will take your advice
<T3Roar> thanks guys
<dsmith_> very wise
<dsmith_> :P
<T3Roar> i may be back if i have problems
<T3Roar> hehe
<T3Roar> bye
<LiNuxBaBe> i'm running kubuntu 8.04,, installed ndiswrapper,, but if I try to connect with wifi-radar he won't get an ip-adress.. Dmesg output says ndiswrapper:: key 1 not set
<dsmith_> try using knetworkmanager
<LiNuxBaBe> I tried
<LiNuxBaBe> won't get an ip
<dsmith_> dhcp?
<minhaaj> any of you guys have backed up your ubuntu ?
<minhaaj> i have tried a dozen options and nothing works
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> sbackup
<minhaaj> copying and pasting home directory gives you alot of bugs
<dsmith_> flyback is coming nicely
<minhaaj> doesnt work dsmith_
<dsmith_> I use a sep. home partiton
<dsmith_> sbackup dont work?
<minhaaj> nope
<dsmith_> works for us here
<minhaaj> how do you create sep. home partition ?
<dsmith_> when you install kubuntu
<minhaaj> lol i'd love to
<minhaaj> i use wubi
<minhaaj> no install :)
<dsmith_> migrate your wubi
<dsmith_> wubi has minor issues, but overall it works
<minhaaj> to ?
<dsmith_> to a new ext3 partiton
<minhaaj> i have to keep windows for some reasons
<LiNuxBaBe> dsmith_ no only eth0
<minhaaj> how so ?
<dsmith_> minhaaj: Google is your friend
<minhaaj> hehe trust me that friend has deceived me 20 times on back up issue
<minhaaj> i need a living friend now heh
<dsmith_> LiNuxBaBe: your router has dhcp turned on?
<minhaaj> i was thinking about seeking help from a professional
<LiNuxBaBe> yes
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<minhaaj> i have lost ubuntu like 5 times after configuring it exactly the way i like it
<dsmith_> lost??
<dsmith_> how so
<LiNuxBaBe> i'll check it to be sure dsmith_
<Betus> me too
<dsmith_> your using wubi?
<minhaaj> yes
<minhaaj> i try things alot
<minhaaj> configurations
<dsmith_> thats the problem
<minhaaj> and it crashes
<dsmith_> create a new partition
<dsmith_> and format it to ext3
<dsmith_> and install kubuntu
<minhaaj> ok then ?
<minhaaj> hmm
<dsmith_> gparted Live CD
<dsmith_> Kubuntu live cd
<minhaaj> i actually tried remastersys today
<minhaaj> and that crashed my ubuntu
<minhaaj> won't log me in
<dsmith_> why?
<minhaaj> no idea. i was trying to back up my user settings
<dsmith_> wubi is not for permanent use
<minhaaj> before that i tried home user back up . sbackup, mondo
<minhaaj> what is that supposed to mean ?
<dsmith_> sbackup works but your using wubi
<minhaaj> well does installing ubuntu on ext3 creates a dual boot ?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> do this
<dsmith_> take your whole computer
<dsmith_> and partiton your main drive in 1/2
<dsmith_> xp on one half
<dsmith_> linux on the other half
<dsmith_> you do this by using gparted liveCD
<dsmith_> however, make sure your XP is defragged
<dsmith_> then you can install kubuntu on the other partiton
<R2LM> Are there any specific Kubuntu repositories? I'm just wondering because I noticed my /etc/apt/sources.list just has Ubuntu-Hardy repositories in it.
<minhaaj> what is gparted live cd ?
<minhaaj> i dont know about it
<LiNuxBaBe> dsmith_ dhcp works
<dsmith_> LiNuxBaBe: hmmmmmm
<dsmith_> are you sure your windows wireless drivers were installed correctly?
<LiNuxBaBe> I guess
<dsmith_> what wireless card?
<dsmith_> R2
<LiNuxBaBe> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<dsmith_> R2LM: you have a few others, are you using adept manager?
<dsmith_> atheros should work out of box..
<dsmith_> what distro are you using?
<LiNuxBaBe> kubuntu 8.04
<R2LM> dsmith: Actually I've been using Synaptic, but does that make a difference in what repos are in my sources.list?
<dsmith_> http://www.atheros.com/news/linux.html
<dsmith_> R2LM: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<R2LM> dsmith: I'm using Ubuntu with KDE desktop added on top of it. :)
<ZaNGaMaN> hello anyone online?
<BluesKaj> no
<dsmith_> ahhh you can use both then
<dsmith_> I prefer adept
<dsmith_> haha
<LiNuxBaBe> I tried to install madwifi
<dsmith_> sometimes konsole, even
<LiNuxBaBe> but it won't work
<ZaNGaMaN> i need to know how to activate my wireless cand anyone help me with this i ust passed from vista to kubuntu
<ZaNGaMaN> ?
<R2LM> LiNuxBaBe: You should check out the ubuntuforums.org--I saw some posts saying that AR242x for Atheros means your hardware was not detected correctly--your chipset is a little different.
<ZaNGaMaN> so no one help me with my problem?
<R2LM> dsmith: So what are the Kubuntu repositories that I should add?
<dsmith_> ZaNGaMaN: lspci, what card you using?
<dsmith_> R2LM: updates
<dsmith_> whatever ones you want
<LiNuxBaBe> indeed R2LM I know,, On kubuntu 7.10 it worked fine,, but after the upgrade it was screwed up
<dsmith_> universe, multiverse, etc..
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<ZaNGaMaN>  pion în data de 04.07. la ora 09:39   Citat Prelucrare Şterge
<ZaNGaMaN> ramin la parerea mea cu sopra.sa vedeti poveste-a lui: zaneti a desfintat tribul-nu ma fost online,in acest timp sopra a sarit repede pe mine...am purtat niste discuti cu el dar ma privit de sus...am intrat in SWAT...si a inceput razboilu cu GRL.lam atacat pe hagi...(care inainte da a fi in vreun trib,ma spionat dar a plecat cu,coada intre picioare)am rupt trupe pe satul lui(mentionez ca nu avea pe nimeni la protejati,sub protectia cuiva),surpriza...apare
<dsmith_> ZaNGaMaN: english
<ZaNGaMaN> sopra in scena si il trece pe hagi sub protectia lui.se baga si ia satul lui hagi.vb cu sopra i trimit rapoartele sa vada...raspunsul lui-stai calm ca se rezolva.trimit rapoartele si la diplomati ambelor triburi-SWAT respectiv NMS(sa fiu corect)raspuns de la DIPLOMATUL SWAT-sa vedem ce putem face...nu sa facut nimic.apare si tudoranmitza(pe vremea aceia in tribul SWAT)IA SATUL EL DE LA HAGI...MAI TIRZIU SOPRA IL AJUTA PE HAGI care-si recucereste satul.HAGI
<ZaNGaMaN> LA PROFIL SE PARE CA LA STERS PE SOPRA...gainari. la scurt timp se desfinteaza tribul SWAT...si ramin pe dinafara...vb.cu punky sa merg in NMS...imi raspunde ca SOPRA este impotriva mea sa vin in trib...vb cu zaga si imi spune ca nu are nici un drept,el find in GRL.cer invitatie la CG si intru in trib...citeva ore (1 zi)se infiinteaza tribul nostru...sopra si hagi incep atacurile de inobilare asupra mea...4-5 nobil pierd in incercarea da ami lua
<ZaNGaMaN> satele[datorita sprijinului vostru am reusit sa trec peste scap cu toate satele,inca odata va multumesc si va ramin dator...).sopra isi schimba strategia si se mobilizeaza cu Dracul1 si sare pe punky...si cucereste un sat(asta stiti si voi).port o discutie ci Dracu1 sa nu se bage in lupta lui sopra...se pare ca omul a inteles si se opreste.se desfiinteaza NMS-ul si sopra FUGE in US(refugiat pe fata...si este si acum tinut in brate).cer conduceri US
<Pici> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<ZaNGaMaN> concedierea lui sopra(asta am facuto la toata conducerea US ).
<ZaNGaMaN> NU VREAU SA PORNESC RAZBOI DIN CAUZA MEA CU tribul US.dca cei din conducerea lor sunt oameni cu asa MARE CARACTER SI SE RESPECTA...SOPRA TREBUIE CONCEDIAT.
<R2LM> ZaNGaMaN: English only please!
<ZaNGaMaN> JUDECATI SI VOI SI DATI-VA CU PAREREA.
<ZaNGaMaN> zaga si toti ceilalti din conducere...cu riscul ca ma las de joc pe aceasta lume...sopra nu are zile bune cu mine
<dsmith_> thank you sheesh
<R2LM> dsmith: So how do I enable the Kubuntu repositories? Do you have the lines I can just add to my sources.list?
<BluesKaj> looks like an anti USrant
<vorian> R2LM: kubuntu shares the same archives as ubuntu
<R2LM> vorian: OK, so I don't need to have anything special for Kubuntu in my sources.list then? Just the usual Ubuntu-Hardy stuff?
<vorian> R2LM: nothing sepecial
<R2LM> vorian: OK, thanks for your help. And thanks for your help too, dsmith. :)
<dsmith_> np
<ixenakis> hi :-)
<Firefishe> How do I create a new fstab file from scratch.  My uuid information for ntfs3g is completely fragged.  I recently used gparted to resize my win partition to create space for a new ext3 partition, and now ubuntu won't even pmount properly.
<_2> iftop may have a flaw in it.   it just measured my network activity as high as 30k/s over a 14k/s conection   ;/
<_2> anyone know where i can get a win9x driver for "630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter" ?
<_2> sorry wrong channel.
<ZaNGaMaN> so how can i enable the wirless now,i folowed the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169 ,it ok but i don`t see my wirless enable???
<candive> Hi all, how do I md5 sum in Kubuntu? tried instructions from kubuntu. not working
<candive> no one home. back later. chow
<ZaNGaMaN> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nonewmsgs> md5 iso.iso
<nonewmsgs> ?
<ORLOOCO> como vou para o pt msm ?
<nonewmsgs> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nonewmsgs> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nonewmsgs> (not to flood but i am not sure which language that was)
<ORLOOCO> consegui pessoal, muito obrigado
<alin> hey i restarted my istem and now my grafic interfaces id dizzy why?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have a problem
<CostaRicanQuaker> i hve already installed kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> nd i got a virus on windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i want to reinstall windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> but keep kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i do that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ive heard that that would give grub some problems
<CostaRicanQuaker> but that it can be solved
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, ^^
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i install windows after ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang:thanks man
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> for windows questions--> ##windows
<thomas__> hello
<thomas__> if i want to change the name of my machine is it sufficient to change the /etc/hostname file?
<Pici> thomas__: no, you need to modify /etc/hosts as well
<thomas__> thx Pici
<darkwolf> so any advice on getting an epson stylus c84 printing?
<darkwolf> I got it hooked up and set up, but when I try to print, nothing happens, although the print job sits there in the queue
<darkwolf> gahhhhh is it unsolvable?
<darkwolf> what other info do I need to give?
<darkwolf> anyone? is anyone there? doesn't anyone care? this isn't very fair... what if I made it a dare? what is the answer you won't share? tell or I'll make you sit in a chair, and attack you with a bear that I got at the state fair and I keep hidden away in my lair
<mr---t-> have you seen this? http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C84
<darkwolf> yes
<darkwolf> I use the gutenprint driver
<mr---t-> have you tried the others?
<darkwolf> no
<darkwolf> the rpms and debs?
<darkwolf> I wouldn't even know what to do with them
<mr---t-> what is your release and kde versions
<darkwolf> gusty gibbon 7.10
<mr---t-> NickPresta:  do you think you can help the darwolf and his printer problem
<NickPresta> mr---t-, I didn't see the problem. what is it?
<mr---t-> so any advice on getting an epson stylus c84 printing?
<darkwolf> so any advice on getting an epson stylus c84
<darkwolf> I got it hooked up and set up, but when I try to print, nothing happens, although the print job sits there in the queue
<darkwolf> :)
<mr---t-> he's on gutsy and using the gutenprint drivers
 * darkwolf nods
<Dr_willis> sounds like one might want to enable verbose cups logging and check the logs carefully.
 * mr---t- has never used kubuntu gutsy
<darkwolf> okay, how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> i normally edit the cups config file and restart cups.
<Dr_willis> there may be a gui tool to do it - or backup and edit ->  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<darkwolf> okay I got it open
<darkwolf> now what?
<Dr_willis> read the file...
<Dr_willis> and the comments. :)
<Dr_willis> # Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for
<Dr_willis> # troubleshooting...
<Dr_willis> LogLevel warning
<Dr_willis> change 'warning' to 'debug' in my case it seems.
<t3roar> hey guys, i've just installed kubuntu alongside Vista
<t3roar> and GRUB only gives three kubuntu options
<Dr_willis> You mean to be saying it gives no 'vista' boot option?
<t3roar> yes
<Dr_willis> Hope you didnt accidently delete the vista install.
<t3roar> no, i checked in dolphin and the files are still there
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' should show some NTFS partitions.  :)  You may need to manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to add a vista boot entry.
<t3roar> i'm in the menu.lst now
<t3roar> just wondering what i need to put in there
<Dr_willis> Theres a example entry for 'windows' booting off the first partition of the first hd. You could use for an example.
<Dr_willis> its above the ubuntu kernel entries
<Dr_willis> Uncomment it, set the  root (hd0,0) to be correct. and it 'should' boot windows.
<Dr_willis> It will also put windows as the first menu item in the grub menu.
<t3roar> well windows is installed in sda2
<t3roar> because the ubuntu installation overrode a previous dual-boot configuration
<Dr_willis> rember that grub starts counting at 0. :) so lets see.. sda2 should be hd0,1
<Dr_willis> I think. :)
<t3roar> oh right okay cool :)
<darkwolf> okay, now how do I restart grub?
<darkwolf> I mean, CUPS
<darkwolf> lol
<Dr_willis> 'sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME restart'
<t3roar> is there no need to link to the kernel for the windows installation?
<Dr_willis> link to the kernel?
<t3roar> the lines for linux have 'kernel' information
<t3roar> for where the kernel is
<Dr_willis> thate because they are linux  :)
<Dr_willis> note the 'chainloader +1' thats hands over the booting to the windows stuff.
<mr---t-> windows hides thier kernal in ntldr
<t3roar> oh okay, in that case one more question, if i uncomment the windows example at the top, dont i need to move it to an appropriate section of the menu.lst file?
<Dr_willis> t3roar,  no. it will ust show up at the top of grubs menu as i said earlier.
<t3roar> oh yeah cool
<t3roar> oh okay
<Dr_willis> Unless you want it at the bottom of the list.
<t3roar> i'll try that now and reboot
<t3roar> nope, top of the list
<Dr_willis> I perfer it at the top - so that it dosent keep jumping around. :)
<t3roar> thanks Dr
<t3roar> back soon
<t3roar> hi guys, i tried and it hung on 'starting up'
<t3roar> so i selected ubuntu again and now i'm here
<t3roar> can't boot to windows
<t3roar> what should i do?
<t3roar> anyone here?
<darkwolf> I am
<darkwolf> I don't get how to restart CUPs, I am an idiot
<t3roar> any idea what i could do?
<darkwolf> use a gparted livecd... I'm a dork and it never fails for me
<t3roar> i've done everything right, i just need to write the menu.lst properly
<t3roar> i must have made an error
<mr---t-> Dr_willis  11:33:54 pm'sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME restart'
<darkwolf> I know
<darkwolf> mr t
<darkwolf> I put cups where servicename is right?
<mr---t-> yes
<darkwolf> i tried cups and cupsd in place of SERVICENAME
<darkwolf> yeah nothing happened
<darkwolf> actually, it says command not found
<mr---t-> no error message
<darkwolf> actually, it says command not found
<mr---t-> mine is called cupsys
<darkwolf> okay, I'll try that
<darkwolf> it worked!
<darkwolf> sounds like something gollum would say
<darkwolf> now what?!!?!?!?!
<mr---t-> you are supposed to try to generate an error and then see where it occurs in the log correct?
<darkwolf> but nor errors are incurred
<darkwolf> it just says "Processing" in the print tray forever
<darkwolf> still processing...
<t3roar> anyone know why vista doesnt boot with grub?
<mr---t-> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubuntu> hi
<t3roar> Mr. T, i know that stuff
<darkwolf> no one here can help us t3roar
<darkwolf> this channel is the land of the damned
<t3roar> lol but its got more users online than any other on this server
<t3roar> how can this be
<darkwolf> it is purgatory for linux newbies who have not yet fully converted to Linux
<t3roar> :P
<t3roar> lol
<darkwolf> your geek soul has to find its own way to the open source promised land
<t3roar> haha nooooo
<t3roar> i must solve this problem tonight
<t3roar> its 5am here
<darkwolf> its midnight here
<t3roar> i have been up all night doing this shit
<t3roar> where are you?
<t3roar> i'm in London, UK
<darkwolf> I have been stalking this channel since yesterday
<darkwolf> tallahassee, Florida, United States
<t3roar> ah okay cool
<t3roar> out of interest, how old are you?
<darkwolf> 22
<darkwolf> but this channel makes me feel like I'm 122
<t3roar> hehe i'm 17 and i, similarly feel 7
<darkwolf> well my ignorance makes me feel 7, the wait like a centenarian
<darkwolf> not that I am not grateful to the BRILLIANT, witty, kind, and all around fantabulous people that hang out around here
<t3roar> do you know the terminal command to get HDD info that someone said earlier btw?
<darkwolf> I know nothing
<t3roar> lol okay
<t3roar> wow you gonna try sucking up huh?
<t3roar> maybe people will start talking then
<sgallinger> HAHA
<darkwolf> I am the user Linux developers were busting their asses off for when they were trying to make distros easier to use
<sgallinger> new to linux
<sgallinger> confused
<darkwolf> I am pretty new
<darkwolf> just a few months
<t3roar> me too, one day
<t3roar> but i'm getting on surprisingly well
<Rawerrors> ok better
<darkwolf> never tried to set up a printer before
<Rawerrors> it isnt hapnin here either
<Rawerrors> its a pretty paperweight though
<t3roar> hehe
<Rawerrors> i painted my friends nursery for a printer i havent figured out
<darkwolf> gyahhh I need a prtiner
<Rawerrors> and spellcheckl
<Rawerrors> is their any trivia on this shtuff?
<darkwolf> somebody better tell me how to get this printer working, or I'm going to mail you all a copy of Vista!
<Rawerrors> haha
<Rawerrors> i use vista to prop up the short leg on my desk
<t3roar> anyone know how to get the hda numbers of drives then?
<t3roar> partitions**
<darkwolf> use the gparted livecd bro
<mr---t-> sudo fdisk -l' should show some NTFS partitions
<darkwolf> it will work, it is fullproof
<darkwolf> mr t, I missed you bro
<darkwolf> don't you pity the fool who can't get his printer to work?
<t3roar> it shows them
<t3roar> but not their hda numbers
<Rawerrors> they re humping on the space channel
<Rawerrors> made ya look
<darkwolf> I think you meant spice channel?
<mr---t-> just so you know I'm a recent linux convert myself I'm willing to help but my knowledge is limited I do have a working system as reference
<candive> Funny you were right nudity
<darkwolf> its cool man, I am just messing around
<darkwolf> I am so bored and discouraged
<mr---t-> darkwolf: yes i have pity
<darkwolf> first my boss chews me out all day and now the Linux channel turnes its back on me in my darkest hour
<mr---t-> but i aslo spent two weeks getting a windows wireless card working in ubuntu
<darkwolf> <mr---t-> darkwolf: yes i have pity <--- in that case, can I call you collect?
<darkwolf> I took a week getting a wireless card working in Damn Small Linux
<mr---t-> florida to new york shouldn't be expensive
<darkwolf> New York huh? cool, are you nerd? go to any conventions? New York Comicon was just there
<mr---t-> no I'm not yet a nerd but i'm willing to learn
<darkwolf> cool, I'll teach you
<darkwolf> first, you need to get some Star Trek box sets
<darkwolf> my favorite is Deep Space Nine
<mr---t-> lol
<darkwolf> actually, the Captain on Deep Space Nine did some IBM Supports Linux commercials in the 90s
<mr---t-> saw them once and have a photo memory
<darkwolf> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KwEWxpOWOok
<darkwolf> he is actually going to be at dragoncon, a big conventions in Atlanta, iN August
<mr---t-> so when I got you some good help the good DR said to look at your logs , how did it go?
<darkwolf> which I am going to be at
<darkwolf> I don't see how it can do any good
<mr---t-> do you have tape on your glasses
<darkwolf> there are no errors
<darkwolf> it is still "processing"
<mr---t-> as in the print job never sent to spooler?
<darkwolf> no, I wear contacts, but I got a neato starfleet uniform and Captain Kirk pocket protector
<mr---t-> lol
<darkwolf> and, I use Linux!
<darkwolf> I guess it was never sent to the spooler
<darkwolf> my printer is on and hooked up, but never made a sound
<darkwolf> I have the printer icon on my toolbar, but the job just says "Processing"
<darkwolf> its a disaster
<mr---t-> listen I've been with windows for years and linux for months I see clearly the benefits of linux
<darkwolf> at DragonCon I am going to ask Captain Sisko if IBM really still supports Linux 100%, seems like just 10% to me
<darkwolf> lol yeah Linux has been great
<darkwolf> I love it
<mr---t-> some hardware doesn't yet play well with linux but generally epson isn't one of them
<darkwolf> but it lacks Text to Speech and easy Printer compatibility...
<darkwolf> exactly!
<darkwolf> it is supposed to work great
<darkwolf> who do I have to pay to get some support! :(
<mr---t-> does your box see the printer?
<darkwolf> how can I check for sure?
<mr---t-> text to speech is available, Iv'e seen the packages
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<mr---t-> sudo lshw
<darkwolf> dude yes, I have used festival
<darkwolf> it is terrible compared to windows TTS options
<mr---t-> ^ command
<darkwolf> Microsoft Reader /w TTS and cleartype is lightyears ahead of any ebook utilities on Linux
<darkwolf> ditto for Mobipocket, which is almost as good
<mr---t-> there is also kspeech and others but that doesn;t help you
<darkwolf> isn't Kspeech just a frontend for festival?
<darkwolf> okay I used to command
<mr---t-> maybe but what was the output of the command
<ben__> I'm new to Linux and I finished my Kubuntu install and installed Compiz-fusion, but now my bars that allow me to open, close, and minimize my windows are gone. Is this an Emerald issue?
<mr---t-> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ben__> Thanks
<darkwolf> lol mr t has reflexes like a cat
<ben__> Gotta love informative bots
<mr---t-> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<darkwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25140/
<darkwolf> thats the result
<darkwolf> so, I don't think it sees it...
<mr---t-> ok it says your serial port device is unclaimed = it doesn't see it
<mr---t-> stupid question one serial port or two?
<darkwolf> two
<mr---t-> stupider question , are you on the correct one?
<darkwolf> my printer is plugged into the parallel port...there are two serial ports next to it
<mr---t-> hold on
<darkwolf> .....
<mr---t-> I 'm trying to remeber the command I'm looking for
<t3roar> hey guys, i'm having trouble booting to vista through grub
<t3roar> can anyone help?
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darkwolf> what kind of command is it?
<t3roar> what do you mean?
<darkwolf> sorry, meant for Mr T
<t3roar> oh right hehe np
<mr---t-> I want to be certain we are seeing the parrallel ports
<mr---t-> darkwolf:  as I have never configured (successfully) a parallel printer I may be of little more use to you, the command I gave you is supposed to give all your hardware, but being as I don't currently have any thing configured in my P port I can't verify that the command shows the port
 * darkwolf nods
<darkwolf> so, in other words, I'm Screeeeeeeewed
<mr---t-> Well it's late here but early in other parts of the world so you may still get help in here, generally though ,you will get more flys with honey than with vinegar if you get my meaning
<darkwolf> I think I have been pretty nice
<darkwolf> thanks for your help
<DonConradioni> anyone able to help with updating Kubuntu 6.10?
<DonConradioni> Whenever i upgrade, when I restart it freezes
<mr---t-> np sorry I couldn't help more , maybe you have seemed frustrated , understablily so,
<t3roar> does kubuntu run when the partition it's installed on isn't checked as 'boot' ?
<envision> Does anyone know how to add parameters to an .exe in kubuntu? (Ex: Diablo II.exe -w For windowded mode)
<ShiNoBi> ???
<ahmed> where can i find documintation about kubuntu 8.04
<envision> www.Kubuntu.com and select documentation
<ahmed> i know but i cannt find 8.04 onlu 6.06 and 7 are available there
<ahmed> envision: i know but i cannt find 8.04 onlu 6.06 and 7.10 are available there
<envision> What do you need to know? I might be able to help
<ahmed> ok i attached  new hdd and i cannt find any partition to mount it
<dsmith_> did you format it ahmed?
<dsmith_> however, you must create partitions
<ahmed> no it is the master hdd of other pc it has data
<dsmith_> oh
<dsmith_> you need partitons
<dsmith_> gparted live CD
<dsmith_> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ahmed> it is 4 partitions
<dsmith_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dsmith_> !live CD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ahmed> is gpated for paititiong the hard drive but mine is allready partitioned and has data
<dsmith_> is it full?
<dsmith_> or does it have free space?
<ahmed> no it is not
<ahmed> not full
<dsmith_> have to create a ext3 partition
<dsmith_> download the kubuntu livecd
<dsmith_> install from that
<ahmed> i dont want to install kubuntu on it i attached it as slave hdd
<dsmith_> and?
<dsmith_> so you trying to read ntfs parttions?
<dsmith_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ahmed> want to know how to mount these partitions i cannt find any in storage m,edia
<dsmith_> edit fstab
<dsmith_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ahmed> ok thanks i'll check that
<dsmith_> your welcome
<dsmith_> biovore: you around?
<sigma_12> !ups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups
<sigma_12> how do you configure a battery ups under linux?
<dsmith_> use adept
<dsmith_> search for usp
<dsmith_> *ups
<sigma_12> thanks
<Sparky> I feel guilty joining in this channel, because I never seem to have any good advice for the thousands of other users who come asking questions, so I end up also only coming around when I have a question to ask
<Relyc> ok i have question how do i get my dvds to play seems like only a few work most dont
<Relyc> *Relyc just broke free of bill gates evil chains*
<sigma_12> what error does it give?
<Sparky> Relyc, is this link any help?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_install_multimedia_support_on_Hardy_Heron
<Relyc> no errors it just says the name of the title and stops
<Relyc> ill check it out
<sigma_12> sounds like a missing codec
<Sparky> I'm having a problem with updates ... there's this file called "libnspr4", which apparently has something to do with Netscape and Pidgin, Mozilla Firefox, and Mozilla Thunderbird all need it ... except the versions my OS wants to update to require "libnspr4-0d" ... and here's the thing ... I can't install the "0d" version because it tries to write files that are -already found in "libnspr4"- ...holy crap!  ... and then, I can't
<Sparky> uninstall "libnspr4" because all these programs that need it are half-installed... except they won't install all the way because they require "libnspr4-0d"!
<Relyc> i havnt read through this whole page yet but is there somewhere i can download dvd codecs and maybe new key board drvers i have no question mark or at symbol hehe
<Sparky> Relyc, there is a place you can download codecs and drivers from ... it's called the Ubuntu repository;  start Synaptic and try to find the files you need ... although the keyboard thing might be some screwed-up settings or something
<Relyc> thnx ill check it out
<Sparky> um... can anyone here give advice about dependency problems?  ...maybe Netscape libraries aren't really Kubuntu territory, but I'm kind of at a loss...
 * dsmith_ wonders why gnome users are coming here to kubuntu
<Sparky> I'm not a Gnome user!  ...I just really like certain programs...
<dsmith_> heheh
 * dsmith_ is the same way
<dsmith_> gnome-desktop, sbackup, etc
<dsmith_> er...gnome-rdp
<dsmith_> but I m still seeing them
 * Sparky suddenly realizes he should have told Relyc to use "Adept" instead of Synaptic ... 
<dsmith_> hehe
<Sparky> (I have both, in case I need them, and I get them mixed up)
<dsmith_> adept and terminal for me
<Sparky> I prefer typing apt-get so-and-so, until something breaks ... if I just feel like browsing for random software, I use Synaptic
<dsmith_> i like wget
<Sparky> I have a question ... if the update I'm trying to do needs a package called "libnspr4-0d" and I only have "libnspr4", and I can't seem to make apt replace the old package with the "-0d" package and nothing works anymore because I have like 50 half-configured packages ...is there a way to fix this?
<bobert> can i burn a cd install disc to a dvd and still have it bootable?
<Sparky> I don't see why not
<Sparky> dsmith_ ... talking about random apps gave me the solution to my problem ... mentioning wget made me think of what program I can use to remove packages, and I remembered dpkg, and so.... yeah ...
<dsmith_> also run autoremove  and autoclean
<Sparky> good idea!  I'll do that as soon as all these packages are finally configured
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I installed kubuntu intrepid, by debootstrap on my ppc
<sacarde> all works ok, exept aptitude
<sacarde> I wrong
<sacarde> I have error in adept_installer
<sacarde> KCrash: Application 'adept_installer' crashing...
<sacarde> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<apparle> I am not able to play mp3 in juk andy body can help
<pulaski> hello,  I've bought a replacement ide hard drive.  I have partitioned into 4 ext3 type fs of equal size.  However I'm unable to mount the partitions using "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1"   I get the ubiquitous "wrong fs type..." mesg on the command line.  The syslog shows"VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdc1".  I've done this successfully often in the past.  Can anyone offer any suggestions as to what's
<pulaski> happening now?
<f3rr311> hello
<f3rr311> and one on?
<f3rr311> any?
<pulaski> f3rr311: hi
<Sparky> hello
<f3rr311> hey
<f3rr311> ok have 2 problems
<Sparky> "logic has left this channel"?  a sad day indeed...
<f3rr311> 1st hardy has a login issue has anyone found a fix
<f3rr311> second
<Sparky> what is the login issue?
<f3rr311> when you logout it just goes  black
<f3rr311> it des not logout all the way so some changes are not saved
<Sparky> I've... noticed something similar to that
<f3rr311> the second is i have to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"
<f3rr311> to make my rt2500 work right
<f3rr311> figured there are ppl in here with stronger mojo in *nix than me
<apparle> can anyone give me the links of amarak and all its dependencies
<pulaski> f3rr311: When I log out my hardy hangs as the shutdown kubuntu splash screen processing bar displays.
<f3rr311> mine goes black never shows the revese splash page
<Sparky> apparle asked a question I know the answer to!  I mean, assuming you are just misspelling "Amarok" and not naming a package I've never heard of before
<apparle> sparky: yes amarok
<f3rr311> i was a windows person and i have a question does windows like eat all the bandwidth?
<pulaski> f3rr311: hmm, any other symptoms? can you switch konsoles, what do you have to do to reboot?
<Sparky> http://packages.ubuntu.com/amarok
<f3rr311> well i put a option in the kdmrc file
<f3rr311> but it does not help
<f3rr311> let me remove it
<f3rr311> but b4 i added it  i could switch terminals
<f3rr311> i think its a issue with ati prop drivers
<f3rr311> to reboot i have to run reboot command from one of the termianls or soft-rset using case switch
<apparle> Sparky: ha ha ha!!! Do you think I'm a fool, I want the links to the .deb files directly
<apparle> Even google search will show me your link
<Sparky> apparle, to answer your question, yes;  to answer the statement following your question, try clicking on stuff in the link that I showed you until you find what you need
<f3rr311> #TerminateServer=true
<f3rr311> removed it
<Sparky> for instance, apparle, if you clicked on "hardy" and "amarok-engines" and decided to download from France for some reason, you'd get this link:  http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amarok/amarok-engines_1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<f3rr311> i hope i can get this fixed or it looks like ill never reboot again
<apparle> Sparky: I know that but I want a diret list of links generated by apt
<f3rr311> lolz
<pulaski> f3rr311: My kdmrc file shows the "TerminateServer=true" directive as the default.  Why remove it?
<f3rr311> can i post 3 lons?
<f3rr311> lines?
<f3rr311> or will it think im flooding?
<f3rr311> #TerminateServer=true
<f3rr311> thats how it looks in my kdm file
<f3rr311> should i uncomment it?
<pulaski> f3rr311: sorry, that's the same as my box,  I don't know what it does, do you?
<f3rr311> it forces xserver to restar after logout
<f3rr311> im un commenting it and loging out if it take  me a lil while to get back ull know y
<nado> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<f3rr311> brb
<spire> How can I remove the count-down time indicator in the top-left corner of Kaffeine when playing DVD
<f3rr311> lol back
<f3rr311> nogo
<f3rr311> can u send me a copy of your kdmrc file
<Sparky> apparle, your question is harder than I originally thought; however, I found this link:  http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/   it might be completely useless to you, but it's a start
<f3rr311> any one heard ne thing about a fix for the Ralink rt2500 1/Mbps
<llutz> Moin
<pulaski> f3rr311: What's up with the dcc?
<f3rr311> i think my ddwrt router is blocking it
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone else here having trouble with the image uploader in Facebook under Kubuntu?
<f3rr311> is there a  way to kmake knetwork manager not ask for passwords
<Schorfi> kwalletmanager
<f3rr311> i know
<f3rr311> i want it compleatly automated
<f3rr311> not asking for wallet password
<Schorfi> there is a option to save the password in clear text
<f3rr311> ok
<Schorfi> in knetworkmanager
<jussi01> f3rr311: you can also have no password on the wallet
<francophile> good morning, does anyone know why it is that kubuntu8.04 with kde4.1 consumes my full 2GB of memory after a fresh boot? Is it normal?
<francophile> Quite new to linux by the way :)
<Jucato> !ram | francophile
<ubottu> francophile: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Assurbanipal> hi, can someone help me with sending sms with skype under kubuntu?
<francophile> i'll have a quick look into that, thanks!
<f3rr311> i have to run this command to make my rt200 run right is therea way to automate this
<f3rr311> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<Assurbanipal> i have found this http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=96258&st=0 but do not know what to do
<f3rr311> rt2500*
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i just make a fsck, from a live-cd to my ubuntu-system, but there are errors:
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25157/
<ubuntu> should i press y
<SilentDis> Assurbanipal: Skype for linux, all versions, currently do not support SMSing.  They've yet to release v3 for the linux platform, we're stuck on V2
 * SilentDis uses skype a lot ;)
<f3rr311> SilentDis my main problem is that i can not logout or reboot or shutdown using the kde button
<kannan> hello
<tosha> всем привет :) люди, я тока -что поставил Линукс. никогда в жизни им не пользовался. скажите, где для него асю добыть.
<llutz> !ru | tosha
<ubottu> tosha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<f3rr311> main problem is that i can not logout or reboot or shutdown using the kde button
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<dr_Willis> hi
<eagles0513875> doc u in offtopic
<eagles0513875> *you
<dr_Willis> Not really. :)
<spire> How can I remove the count-down time indicator in the top-left corner of Kaffeine when playing DVD?
<dr_Willis> sounds like the OSD display settings.
<dr_Willis> but i only use gmplayer. So no idea what keys in kaffine controll that
<naught101> I'm trying to statically configure my eth0 card, but it won't let me, because 'the default gateway address is invalid'
<naught101> I'm doing this so that I can share my internet connection on ppp0 over ethernet, through a hub
<naught101> what should the default gateway be? it appears I can't leave it blank
<dr_Willis> For my lan its the ip of my router.
<dr_Willis> 192.168.1.1
<naught101> right, but I'm trying to set up my computer as the router
<dr_Willis> If your machine is on dialup. then it gets the gateway/dns server ip's from the ISP you are dialing
<dr_Willis> You could set it to 127.0.0.1 I guess.
<dr_Willis> Ive not messed with network-sharing-making-a-router in ages.
<naught101> nope. it appears that what ever I put in, kcontrol tells me that the gateway address is invalid
<SPhcT> hellwo
<SPhcT> what i need set for swap area?
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  a swap partition? or swap file?
<SPhcT> Type of new partition? Size i have 1019mb!
<dr_Willis> swap is its own partition type.
<dr_Willis> from my fdisk -l ---> /dev/sda4           48321       48641     2578432+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<SPhcT> Type of new partition: Now is primary but i can select logical what i need select?
<dr_Willis> make a partition of the proper type, use the mkswap command to 'format it as swap',  edit fstab to add proper entry. use swapon command to enable it.
<dr_Willis> a logical goes inside an extended partition I belive.
<eagles0513875> doc ill check that out for ya
<SPhcT> and where is best location in beginning or end?
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: logical inside extended
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  really dosent matter. I tend to put a 512mb swap parttiion at the end of every hard drive i put on a system. :)
<dr_Willis> Old habbit i have. from using lots of live cd's :)  they often see/use swap. so i want a swap somewhere on every system i got. so i put one on every drive i got.
<SPhcT> 512 mb will be ok? i put 1019mb
<dr_Willis> depends on your system,  and ram
<dr_Willis> and your needs.
<dr_Willis> I really need to track down a 'how drives are partioned guide' that explains how  Primary/extended/logical work. and the limitations of them.
<dr_Willis> Most of this is just stuff ive learned over the years.
<SPhcT> ok so i need put it on 500mhz / 512ram / 4mb video / 20gb hd... Fore internet,mails,skype,orinal games
<dr_Willis>  You can have 4 Primary Partitions. (i think) of which one or more can be Extended partitions, those extended can hold 1 or more logicals.
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  that thing will need the swap. :) 1gb should work.
<dr_Willis> This to be a Linux only box?
<SPhcT> yes for linuz
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: 3 primary  4th is extended with 4 logical
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. You can have more then 4 logicals in an extended I thought
<dr_Willis> I just tend touse all primaries.  seems to save on the hassles.
<SPhcT> to make faster read swap what location i shold take?
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  ive seen some people claim the front is faster then the rear.. but i doubt if you will notice any differance on such a low end machine
<dr_Willis> fastest is to have swap on a seperate hard drive. :) or have several swaps spread around.
<dr_Willis> on different hard drives
 * dr_Willis reads up on partitions at   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_(computing)
<SPhcT> :)) ok so i will take primary and at the end...
<SPhcT> it is ok?
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  flip a coin. it proberly wont amtter at all.
<dr_Willis> I would maye a primary for  /, and a small swap at the end. and be done with it.
<dr_Willis> also primary for the swap
<dr_Willis> A PC hard disk can contain either as many as four primary partitions, or 1-3 primaries and a single extended partition. Each of these partitions are described by a 16-byte entry in the Partition Table which is located in the Master Boot Record.
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. i thought ive made layouts with more then 1 extended partition.. perhaps not. :)
<SPhcT> ok ty..
<john> ?
<SPhcT> ou what mont i need take for ext3 primary?
<dr_Willis> when you partition the drive, you make a primary partition, of type ext3.
<SPhcT> yes but i dont have to select mount point?
<dr_Willis> if you are installing kubuntu  and only want linux , on the machine, the installer can just auto-partition all this
<dr_Willis> its mount point will be '/'
<dr_Willis> '/' is the 'root' mount point.
<SPhcT> ok it works now :)
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, can someone tell me how i can disable superscroll on my laptop?
<dr_Willis> Superscroll?
<Assurbanipal> on the right side on my pad...
<Assurbanipal> when i touch it it scrolls up and down the pages
<Assurbanipal> i hate it
<Assurbanipal> :S
<dr_Willis> I recall some config tool for that. but not sure if its even in the repos any more. The synaptics driver has been  gettign worked on lately
<dr_Willis> and has a name change.
<dr_Willis> most call that the 'scroll area' i belive.
<Assurbanipal> is't there an option in kde for that?
<dr_Willis> its not kde related.. its X related
<Assurbanipal> ...
<dr_Willis> There was a ksynaptics tool ages ago. but i think its not beenupdated in ages
<Assurbanipal> so there is othing to do?
<dr_Willis> you configure X how you want.
<dr_Willis> !find synaptics
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, gsynaptics-mcs-plugin, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0
<dr_Willis> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 328 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<dr_Willis> That tool may do it. but its the gnome version.  There used to be a ksynaptics, but look like its gone.
<dr_Willis> assuming you have a synaptics brand touchpad.
<dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<dr_Willis> has some older info also.
<dr_Willis> http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/     for screen shots/info on gsynaptics.
<dr_Willis> !find touchfreeze
<ubottu> Package/file touchfreeze does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> These tools are aparently beign replaced by 'touchfreeze'  from what i am reading.
<dr_Willis> http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just installed ClamAV and it's GUI packages, and I cannot find it in my K menu, where is it?
<dr_Willis> I normally run it with from the command line with sudo kla<tab>    - i belive.
<dr_Willis> could be the menus just need refreshed.
<Hondo_Kitsune> How do you run a refresh?
<dr_Willis> I normally logout/back in.
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok
<dr_Willis> theres some dcop xomthing command...
<dr_Willis> I cen never rember it
<dr_Willis> and i normally dont worry about it. :) i run stuff from the command line,  eventually i logout and the menus get refreshed..
<Hondo_Kitsune> Now my taskbar will not pop up when i put my cursor at the bottom edge of the screen
<Hondo_Kitsune> I know it is there, I can see the orange glow from Emerald Window Decoration
<dr_Willis> One reason i never use compiz/emerald :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have had this problem before using kwm
<Hondo_Kitsune> but that was back in my Mandriva days and I have forgotton how to bring it back up
<dr_Willis> 'kicker' is the panel name.
<Hondo_Kitsune> so,
<Hondo_Kitsune> how do i bring up terminal
<guest> anyone here
<Hondo_Kitsune> not terminal, run
<Guest62873> idonno
<Guest62873>  so lyk how r u
<Hondo_Kitsune> Guest62873: this is not a Chat channel, try #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hondo_Kitsune> dr_Willis: Yeah, how do i get the Run box up again?
<dr_Willis> Hondo_Kitsune,  you try alt-f2 ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> didnt work
<dr_Willis> looks like its time to logout/back in then.
<Hondo_Kitsune> again
<dr_Willis> One reason i never use compiz/emerald :)
<minhaaj> i have flash plugin installed but it won't let me see youtube, any idea ?
<minhaaj> i have unchecked flashblock too
<minhaaj> strange thing is that flashblock won't uninstall
<dr_Willis> This is in Firefox minhaaj ?
<minhaaj> yep 3
<dr_Willis> Flashblock just stops flash from playing automatically - as far as i know. It dosent really block it.
<minhaaj> where else could you use flashblock ?
<minhaaj> so what do i do dr ?
<dr_Willis> Flash is a hassle. :) and often impossible to troubleshoot. So not sure.
<minhaaj> but it also gives me the top bar which says i need to install missing plugins
<minhaaj> and when i do, it says its already installed
<dr_Willis> Im 'brave' and testing out the flash 10 beta.
<Hondo_Kitsune> dr_Willis: still nothing
<dr_Willis> You Did install flash using the package manager tool?
<minhaaj> hehe
<dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<minhaaj> whats that ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  one does not normally let firefox download/install the addons like flash and java. One uses the system package manager tools to install them.
<minhaaj> Adobe currently provides the latest version of Flash for Linux x86 only.
<minhaaj> am i using linux 86 ?
<dr_Willis> No idea.. are you? :)
<minhaaj> how do i know ?
<minhaaj> :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> what is the command for KDE window manager again
<dr_Willis> did you install the 32bit or 64bit kubuntu?
<Hondo_Kitsune> <something> --replace i know
<dr_Willis> Hondo_Kitsune,  'kwin --replace'
<Hondo_Kitsune> I now need to get into my autorun and remove emerald --replace from it
<dr_Willis> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<minhaaj> i am on ubuntu
<dr_Willis> That Flash guide is rather old.. Hmm.
<minhaaj> how do know about bits ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  then you may want to be asking in #ubuntu.  I always download the 32bit Disrtos.
<minhaaj> is there a sudo comand to get flash package manager ?
<dr_Willis> I was thinking the  'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package installed flash  and other web things
<minhaaj> ubuntu guys never help. with a channel with ppl over 1200 you are not likely to get help
<minhaaj> Adobe currently provides the latest version of Flash for Linux x86 only.
<dr_Willis> I find that a lot of people get help  in there every day.
<minhaaj> not me though
<minhaaj> :)
<dr_Willis> x86  = 32bit version.
<minhaaj> ok then i guess i am on 32 bit
<minhaaj> intel dual core
<minhaaj> 1.6 ghz
<dr_Willis> it depends on what cd you downloaded/installed.
<dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats      - Flash is in the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package. Install that package. and you will get flash.
<dr_Willis> Follow these steps to play most common multimedia formats, including MP3, DVD, Flash, Quicktime, WMA and WMV, including both standalone files and content embedded in web pages.
<minhaaj> hmm ok
<minhaaj> actually let me explain
<minhaaj> i did new ubuntu and installed packages from aptoncd.
<minhaaj> and now when i open browser it won't play
<dr_Willis> sounds like the cd dident have all the packages you needed.
<dr_Willis> You mean to say this machine has no internet connection?
<minhaaj> well now it has.
<dr_Willis> then install the  'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package now?
<minhaaj> on it sir :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Hondo_Kitsune> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<Hondo_Kitsune> why is it not working?
<Hondo_Kitsune> oops
<dr_Willis> Because thats a channel BOT command. :)
<dr_Willis> its saying the gui tool -> e 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart
<minhaaj> dr long download, now if i back up on aptoncd these all will be included?
<dr_Willis> I never use aptoncd. so no idea.
<minhaaj> what do you use to back up ?
<dr_Willis> I backup my personal data to dvd.
<minhaaj> i would count on your recommendation for a back up program too. i screwed up my linux 5 times because i wanted to back up and it won't work
<dr_Willis> I dont bother backing up a whole system.
<minhaaj> home user backup, sbackup, mondo all
<minhaaj> why not ?
<minhaaj> you update each time you reinstall ?
<dr_Willis> I rarely trash my system to such a extent that i need to  reinstall. :)
<minhaaj> heh
<FoxIII> Is kubuntu an official release from canonical?
<minhaaj> i dont trash it either, its just i dont know how to recover from a minor disaster either
<dr_Willis> I  can do a clean install, and i have my own little script that then installs whatever packages i normally use.
<minhaaj> so i have to reinstall
<minhaaj> wow what script ?
<dr_Willis> Takes about an hr.
<dr_Willis> one i just wrote.
<dr_Willis> lots of 'apt-get install BLA BLA' stuff
<minhaaj> cool. i found aptoncd.
<minhaaj> its awesome
<minhaaj> oh ok
<FoxIII> Ignore my question! Just found out.
<minhaaj> well you can't think of updating if you are on 1 mbps
<minhaaj> you must be using over 10 mbps
<dr_Willis> Im on a cable modem connection.
<FoxIII> Do you guys ensure that your /home is on a separate partition?
<minhaaj> thats fast
<dr_Willis> FoxIII,  i did at one time.. but i rarely bother these days
<minhaaj> not me FoxIII  but i hear thats good
<minhaaj> nope dr willis its not working
<FoxIII> It's good if you end up with problems and need to re-install as it means you don't lose your /home partition. You can just install re-kubuntu and tell it where your /home folder is.
<minhaaj> even with restricted stuff
<minhaaj> well you can copy paste your home too
<dr_Willis> !dosentwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork
<dr_Willis> !dontwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork
<dr_Willis> :)
<minhaaj> hehehe
<dr_Willis> whats not working....
<minhaaj> i thought we were talking about youtube ?
<minhaaj> flash plugin ?
<dr_Willis> You did restart the browser?
<minhaaj> yep
<FoxIII> Yes, you can copy it, but only if you have somewhere to copy to. And people new to linux can forget about hidden files (I used to be one of those people)
<dr_Willis> No idea then.  I dotn bend over backwards too far for flash.   adobe makes it a bigger pain then it should be.
<dr_Willis> Im suprised flash 10 works here at all. :) heh.
<minhaaj> ok done
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> aargh not yet
<minhaaj> now i dont get the message to install flash, but i get white screen
<minhaaj> i have gnash installed too, could be a conflict ?
<SPhcT> what skype i need to instal for kubuntu 8.044
<FoxIII> gnash is the free flash plugin isn't it?
<minhaaj> yep that refused to work on my system atleast
<FoxIII> Then yes. You will need to remove that.
<philsf> does amarok have support for mms:// radio streams?
<FoxIII> You will also need to remove adobe flash as well, and then re-install so you don't have any conficts.
<FoxIII> philsf,  yes it does :)
<dr_Willis> about:plugins      will show what plugins the browser is using.
<minhaaj> adobe flash or flash plugin ?
<philsf> FoxIII: can you please test if you can hear this one? mms://201.48.237.34/RJ - BandNewsFM
<minhaaj> lots of them dr
<dr_Willis> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<philsf> even if you don't understand what they're speaking ;)
<minhaaj> shockwave flash
<minhaaj> do i have to remove that too ?
<FoxIII> minhaaj,  I have shockwaves flash and futuresplash player on mine and it works fine.
<FoxIII> philsf,  okaly. Gimme a tick
<minhaaj> yea its really weird FoxIII  it should work. it has been working before
<philsf> FoxIII: my amarok just complains a generic error message
<minhaaj> let me paste the contents of my backed up profile in firefox
<minhaaj> i guess i need to del this one
<FoxIII> philsf,  I'm getting a plugin required message
<FoxIII> philsf,  is that what you are getting? Or something different?
<philsf> FoxIII: does it tell you which one is missing?
<philsf> FoxIII: I guess it's the same: missing input plugin, url not supported or network error (who decided it was a good idea to give the same error for several situations?) :/
<FoxIII> philsf,  No it doesn't say which one is missing. I'm just seeing if there's a solution for it.
<dr_Willis> mms://201.48.237.34/RJ - BandNewsFM                    Are the spaces supposed to be in there?
<philsf> dr_Willis: I thought it was strange, too, but that's correct
<philsf> it works on another player (gnome's)
<dr_Willis> totem dont like it.. lets try bmpx
<philsf> I'm listening now in Rhythmbox
<dr_Willis> bmpx just hung onme starting up. :P
<Doryian> amarok is the coolest
<Ange|us> amarok rockz
<Doryian> it has like 4 00 radio stations
<FoxIII> It's working in Rhythmbox? Hmm. You may be able to use that. Can you see which plugins it uses? You could try and set that up in amarok.
<philsf> I only open this program when I want to listen to my local news radio, for everything else, I use amarok, so I'd like to make it work
<philsf> FoxIII: afaik I have all the plugins amarok has in the repos. I also tried the medibuntu version of amarok et al, to no avail
<FoxIII> There must be something in rhythmbox. I don't know the software myself.
<dr_Willis> i wonder if its not the spaces in theURL goofing things up.
<philsf> dr_Willis: I think I tried putting it into quotes, but I'll have to try that again. just a sec
<FoxIII> dr_Willis,  It may be. philsf have you tried taking the spaces out?
<FoxIII> What about the launchpad suggestions?
<SPhcT> hei can i tinstall skpe on kubuntu 8.04??
<philsf> FoxIII: wait, one thing at a time :)
<dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<philsf> dr_Willis: what do you mean, take the spaces out? you mean changing the url?
<bascule> urlencode
<dr_Willis> isent there some %## one can use instead of spaces...
<bascule> python -> import urllib, urllib.urlencode('some not right url')
<bascule> nedds the ' s
<dr_Willis> it does play in bmpx
<dr_Willis> sounds real statickly
<dr_Willis>  amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<dr_Willis> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'mms'.
<philsf> that's weird
<philsf> dr_Willis: IIRC spaces are %20. I just tried that, same result
<Doryian> yes it reaaaaally rocks
<philsf> dr_Willis: I can't get this error running from a term
<philsf> how did you do it?
<dr_Willis> amarok dont seem to like any mms: streams here
<dr_Willis> willis@mint:~(2144.865 Mb)$ amarok 'mms://201.48.237.34/RJ - BandNewsFM'
<philsf> doh, of course :)
 * philsf slaps his forehead
<dr_Willis> trying to play   bbc also.
<dr_Willis> mms://wmlive-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/radio1/radio1_nb_e1s1
<dr_Willis> bmpx is getting on my nerves.. :)  heh.
<philsf> dr_Willis: seems to be loading here
<philsf> well, actually it freezes my amarok while trying :/
<dr_Willis> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'mms'.
<dr_Willis> amarok:
<dr_Willis> i cant find any mms: streams that work in amarok
<philsf> amarok in kubuntu currently (erm, since forever?) only supports xine. Could it be packaged to support another engine? (say, gstreamer?)
<SPhcT> dr_Willis: the dont help for me
<dr_Willis> SPhcT,  Huh?
<dr_Willis> PhilRod,  yea it has a pulldown that just lists xine.
<SPhcT> i am in website and i dont now which skype version i shold take..
<dr_Willis> I dont know either. I dont use skype under Linux. I would say the newest one.
<dr_Willis> actually i was thinking skype was at the medibuntu repositories also.
<dr_Willis> skype - A VoIP software - Medibuntu package
<dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_Willis> Easy way to install it. enable the medibuntu repos. and 'apt-get install skype'
<philsf> SPhcT: using medibuntu as dr_Willis said is the best option, but getting from skype.com should work also
<SPhcT> philsf: there is no version for kubuntu
<dr_Willis> ubuntu, will also work. or debian may work
<philsf> SPhcT: you can always assume ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing (they are)
<corsair__> can anyone tell me how to restart the sound server in hardy?
<philsf> SPhcT: for the purposes of collecting external information/packages, that is
<burov-art> lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> help: i need to reinstall windows without it wiping ubuntu off and have it now wipe out grub
<dr_Willis> windows will whipe out grub.. so you need to learn how to 'restore' the grub boot loader.   I think.
<dr_Willis> having Linux on one hard drive. (not partition) and windows on a 2nd hard drive. makes this a bit easier.
<dr_Willis> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CostaRicanQuaker> dr_Willis: which of those options is most recommendd
<CostaRicanQuaker> to restore grub
<CostaRicanQuaker> in your opinion for a beginner
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have no second hard drive
<dr_Willis> That howto is fairly clear. it will be worth wile for you to read the docs on the grub homepage and learn how grub does things.
<dr_Willis> rember grub starts counting at 0. :) so the first hd will be hd0,  what partition is linux on right now? are you going to resize the hard drives?
<CostaRicanQuaker> but which fo those is the best? i am thinking the run from within windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i'm on windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me reboot in linux brb
<rysiek|pl> guys, if I use XDMCP, where box A is the X server, and box B is the client, I understand that when I say fire up Konqueror at the home dir, I get to the home dir on the remote (i.e. box A) side?
<dr_Willis> The apps run ON the remote box and are just 'shown' locally
<dr_Willis> think of it as a very long extension cable  on the display. Heh
<dr_Willis> Now ya can have apps running locally in addation to remotely
<FoxIII> What can I type to find out specifically which version of KDE I'm using?
<Jucato> FoxIII: it's kinda tricky, considering you can run KDE 3 apps in KDE 4 and vice versa. but basically, is your bottom panel a big black bar?
<FoxIII> No.
<FoxIII> I know I'm on kde3. Just wondered if there was a way I could tell on the CLI
<philsf> FoxIII: dpkg -l some base package
<Jucato> kde-config --version
<philsf> or that
<philsf> :)
<FoxIII> okay. Thanks :)
<corsair__> how can i remove a kernel module that thinks its in use?
<philsf> corsair__: sometimes moprobe -r -f module works
<corsair__> philsf: and in cases where it doesn't?
<philsf> corsair__: then it's the time Mr. Gates chuckles
<corsair__> fuck
<Danger_XXX> hi everyone
<Danger_XXX> is it worthy to install wine????
<dr_Willis> Do you need to run windows apps?
<dr_Willis> if so - yes.. if not - no.
<Danger_XXX> it makes exe files to run in Kubuntu?
<LeNood> Thats right.
<dr_Willis> windows apps
<dr_Willis> a .exe could be a dos progrm. :)
<dr_Willis> dosbox for running dos games and stuff.
<philsf> could also be mono (tomboy.exe)
<dr_Willis> mono is a whole nother beast i think. :)
<Danger_XXX> then for example i want to use Corel Draw in Kubuntu? will Wine be helpful?
<philsf> sure it its. but also uses the same extension :)
<philsf> Danger_XXX: not only helpful, but necessary
<dr_Willis> is Corel Draw a 'windows app' ? if so.. then yes you need wine...
<philsf> Danger_XXX: check apps.winehq.org
<Jucato> *if* Wine can run it
<Danger_XXX> it will install Corel Draw via setup file?
<Jucato> you can ask also in #winehq
<Danger_XXX> ok i am going to that channel bye
<LeNood> After some updates yesterday, sounds stopped working.
<LeNood> Where can I find list of those packages that were updated?
<LeNood> I'm going to revert to the working ones.
<vlad> Привет
<el-> привет всем
<el-> Русские есть.
<el-> ?
<Jucato> !ru | el-
<ubottu> el-: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<el-> fank you
<psyco> hey guys
<psyco> Just a quick question,
<Schorfi> quick!
<psyco> can I delete a swap and then remake one that is a bit smaller :P
<psyco> without screwing anything up
<psyco> because windows wants system files on the primary hd.
<psyco> OR, can I just switch the master to slave and the slave to master without screwing up linux?
<version-next> how do i install VNC client
<dthacker> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<minhaaj> my browser won't display flash. i have removed flashblock and i have installed mozilla plugin for flash
<version-next> !vncclient
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncclient
<minhaaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sonoftheclayr> I can't moun my external hard disk. I keep getting 'IsCallerPrivileged() failed'. Any help?
<sonoftheclayr> mount*
<minhaaj> did you try sudo ?
<Doryian> how do i mount an dvd/cd image in linux? what is the virtual drive software?
<sonoftheclayr> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 returns: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in ftab or mtab
<sonoftheclayr> It doesn't work in KDE either
<sonoftheclayr> Doryian: Is it an iso?
<minhaaj> what do you want to do doryian ?
<minhaaj> you can use k3b
<Doryian> yes, it is an iso and i want to watch a dvd movie
<Doryian> keb
<Doryian> thanx
<minhaaj> :)
<francophile> hi alls, does anyone here have a clue how i can keep kwin window manager whilst adding compiz for the cube functionality?
<francophile> normally compiz takes over all and leaves kde looking quite crippled
<minhaaj> you can't francophile afaik
<minhaaj> one at a time kwin or compiz
<francophile> hmmz
<francophile> that is disappointing... :)
<sonoftheclayr> I can mount a CD fine but not my external hard disk
<Doryian> i want to view someone's web cam and i have kopete; what do i have to install for kopete for this to work?
<Doryian> pidgin does not support this feature
<Doryian> at all
<Doryian> kopete has it, but what is that thing that i have to install...is it jabber?
<Doryian> or something like that
<minhaaj> i think its cheese webcam or some package like that
<Doryian> cheese ok :)
<Doryian> thnx
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<heinkel_111> anyone with some NFS setup experience here?
<heinkel_111> I am trying to follow this example:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<heinkel_111> in the example the /etc/exports file has entries that look like this: /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<heinkel_111> what is the /24 part about? where do I find what to put in there?
<heinkel_111> what is 24? (the reverse of the answer to life the universe and everything?)
<llp78> heinkel_111 ip's 0 to 24
<heinkel_111> llp78: the ip is the range 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.24?
<llp78> heinkel_111; yep
<heinkel_111> llp78: thanksalot for the explanation, never seen that way before :-)
<llp78> heinkel_111; no probs
<heinkel_111> additional question... can I use hostnames from my /etc/hosts file instead of ip numbers?
<heinkel_111> in the /etc/exports file?
<Dragnslcr> heinkel_111, llp78- that's very wrong
<Dragnslcr> The /24 is the number of bits specified. The first 24 bits would be the 192.168.1 part
<Dragnslcr> The range of 192.168.1.0/24 is 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<heinkel_111> so any computer in the local net in other words
<Dragnslcr> Not necessarily
<Dragnslcr> 192.168.0.0/16 is reserved for local use
<heinkel_111> ok
<heinkel_111> but as I only want my linux machines to see this, doesnt it make sense to use the hostnames instead of IP ranges?
<Dragnslcr> There are other blocks reserved for local use as well. I think all of 10.0.0.0/8 is
<Dragnslcr> It's probably easier to use hostnames, but you'd have to make sure that either the names resolve to the correct IP addresses or they're all using NetBIOS names
<dthacker> subnets: http://www.pantz.org/software/tcpip/subnetchart.html
<heinkel_111> Dragnslcr, dthacker: thank you
<dthacker> np :)
<verduz> I'm going to install kubuntu 8.04 on a 64bit machine (AMD Turion 64). I'm thinking about installing the 64 bit version but I'm scared about the incompatibilies with Flash and Skype. What should I do?
<mueslix> not bother with 64 bit yet ;-)
<mueslix> you can run a 64 bit kernel tho and have a 32bit userland
<verduz> mueslix, what do you mean with " you can run a 64 bit kernel tho and have a 32bit userland"?
<mueslix> you can mix 64 bit and 32 bit software
<mueslix> running a 64 bit kernel but keep using your 32bit packages
<mueslix> it's a bit tricky to setup
<mueslix> in general i really suggest to not bother switching to 64bit yet
<mueslix> verduz: do  you have more than 4gb of ram?
<verduz> No, I have only 1GB
<mueslix> verduz: not worth then. 64bit will just be slower
<mueslix> it only makes sense in rare cases. when one app alone needs more than 4gb of memory e.g.
<verduz> Ok, I'll install a 32 bit. Thanks
<mueslix> verduz: gives you an idea: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<richard_> hi
<richard_> quick question - ive just upgraded to hardy - is it right that once ive typed in my password, the box that used to have the line of icons across it as the desktop loaded no longer appears?
<misterio> hola
<misterio> utiizo kubuntu 8.04 remix
<misterio> me gustaria saber si he hecho mal
<Jucato> !es | misterio
<ubottu> misterio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<misterio> ya que  estaba kubuntu lts
<verduz> mueslix: that's interesting. But I think I can survive with a 32 bit system... Thanks
<mueslix> verduz: right now it's the better solution really.
<mueslix> see those benchmarks, except compiling most things are just slower
<mueslix> it'll make sense in the future
<richard__> hello?#
<tosha> привет
<ben__> Can anyone tell me how to add more sides to the desktop cube with compiz?
<tosha> люди, плиз, хелп - как сменть кодировку в IRC?
<pag> !ru | tosha
<ubottu> tosha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pag> ben__, iirc you can doi it in ccsm under general settings
<ben__> Its the option under the desktop size tab right?
<pag> ben__, might be.. I haven't touched Compiz in a while.. :)
<ibou> i ve just downloaded a special iso for usb key (bootable). Should i mount it and copy the contents in my key or just copy the iso file ??
<ben__> This is the first time I've had my hands on a PC in over a year so I'm a little rusty. I keep changing that option and it snaps back to 1. I have 2 desktops, but I would like 4
<CostaRicanQuake> help
<CostaRicanQuake> i downloaded the super grub disk whatever icon
<CostaRicanQuake> clicked on it
<CostaRicanQuake> this is after reinstalling windows
<CostaRicanQuake> and i ranthe program
<CostaRicanQuake> when i rebooted it only listed unetobootin(sp) and windows
<CostaRicanQuake> when i clicked on the one that wasnt windows it only checked for grub being htere or something along those lines
<CostaRicanQuake> but it didnt list ubuntu linux
<CostaRicanQuake> then when i rebooted i got a popup asking me if i wanted to remove UNetbootin
<CostaRicanQuake> so what do i do now?
<CostaRicanQuake> to be able to boot on ubuntu again
<Roey> http://rafb.net/p/XFG7oc75.html  <--- I keep getting this error when I try to launch an xterm when su-ing to anohter user.  What gives??
<CostaRicanQuake> then when i rebooted i got a popup asking me if i wanted to remove UNetbootin
<CostaRicanQuake> when i clicked on the one that wasnt windows it only checked for grub being htere or something along those lines
<CostaRicanQuake> help i went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows downloaded supergrub disk
<CostaRicanQuake> ran it and grub never showed up when choosing unetbootin
<cabrera-velasco> Popayán
<cabrera-velasco> necesito una ayudibiris
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<munk_> Can someone help me? my wireless connection keeps dieing and if i reconnect it works until 10 seconds of no activity or something...i dont even know how to approach this....
<ReckaH> do you connect whit wlanassist or true console?
<ReckaH> munk_: do in console sudo iwconfig <wifiapparaat> essid "<jouw ss-id>" key "<jouw key>
<ReckaH> then do dhcpcd <wifidevice>
<richard> how do I use strigi?
<jonah> hey guys adept is not showing the 8.04.1 update even when i press fetch updates. how do i upgrade?
<ziggy> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade?
<ziggy> dont know
<ziggy> dont use *buntu
<ziggy> just wasting your time
<jonah> nah dist-upgrade not working...
<Githzerai> jonah: lsb_release -a
<jonah> Githzerai: it says no LSB modules are available. then says ID Ubuntu, Discription Ubuntu 8.04.1 Release 8.04 Codename Hardy
<Githzerai> jonah: yes, so u have 8.04.1. Problem solved ;)
<jonah> Githzerai: nice one!
<jonah> thanks
<Githzerai> jonah: ;)
<prece> hii
<prece> oiii
<dr-root> نوف
<dr-root> ok bye bye
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me troubleshoot a wireless problem?  I was using my laptop at a conference this past week and now I cannot connect to my home wifi.  Kwifimanger can see my network, but just doesn't connect.
<chidi> can sumbody help me with upgade from 7.10 to 8.04
<np_laptop> I just installed some new hardware and I'm trying to connect to the net (via eth0) but apparently, eth0 doesn't exist anymore. How would I figure out which devices are present and how would I go about activating them?
<BluesKaj> np_laptop, in the terminal , lspci , look for ethernet controller or something similar
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | chidi
<ubottu> chidi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<np_laptop> BluesKaj, yeah. I found it. It is eth2 now hehe. A simple eth2 up and some basic configuration and it is working now. Thanks
<BluesKaj> good . np_laptop :)
<np_laptop> heh :)
<BluesKaj> nick presta ?
<np_laptop> that's me
<BluesKaj> yeah, thought so
<np_laptop> on my little Dell Latitude D600.
<DonConradioni> can anyone help me with k3b? i cannot burn
<np_laptop> DonConradioni, more fire :)
<DonConradioni> lol
<DonConradioni> thanks
<np_laptop> what sort of problems are you having?
<DonConradioni> i have the debug report
<DonConradioni> forward to you via p2p?
<np_laptop> DonConradioni, pastebin it
<np_laptop> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vipex> Is there any programs like limewire to kubuntu/ubuntu
<np_laptop> vipex, frostwire
<np_laptop> !frostwire > vipex
<ubottu> vipex, please see my private message
<NiKeCRu666> vipex, amule
<NiKeCRu666> vipex: aMule
<DonConradioni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25219/
<np_laptop> DonConradioni, it says it cannot write to that medium - incompatible format. What are you trying to burn ( and to what medium?)
<DonConradioni> ISO
<DonConradioni> i'm trying to burn the new distro
<np_laptop> on a CD or DVD?
<DonConradioni> CD
<anabelle> Im using PPPOECONF to set up an ADSL connection, and it hangs at 100% detecting eth0
<anabelle> it's been in 100% for 12 hours now!!!!!
<anabelle> what can I do?
<helpplz> can anyone hellp me turn up my sound on linux i am new to it.
<qwerty> i am using kde4 newest version and i want to use compiz there are ati 8.6 drivers out should i just use ati's installer to install them
<millun> hi, i am having big troubles with our crappy distro
<millun> it freezes for a few minutes every ... few minutes :)
<BluesKaj> qwerty, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<millun> anybody experienced that?
<JuJuBee> np_laptop : do ifconfig and it will show you the ifaces
<CostaRicanQuake> can someone help me here?
<CostaRicanQuake> i ask as in
<JuJuBee> sorry if someone else already answered that, I just saw it while looking for an answer to my post
<CostaRicanQuake> as opposed to yonder in ubuntu
<darkside_> i could use some help getting my graphics card to work im new to ubuntu
<vipex> Does anyone know any programs what are playing  mp3 musics
<vipex> sorry my bad english.
<chidi> u can use amarok
<vipex> how?
<vipex> its not working
<chidi> its d default music player for kubuntu
<mitsarionas> you mean that you oopen an mp3 with amarok and it says mp3 is not supported?
<chidi> wen u try 2 play mp3 files it shud tell u dowload libxine1-ffmpeg,click yes
<vipex> yh mitsarionas
<mitsarionas> should be what chidi says... however if you click no once it might not show this dialog again...
<mitsarionas> maybe apt-get that package...
<chidi> apt-getin d package mit not work cos i tried it
<chidi> use the pop-up its d best way
<chidi> bye yall c ya sum otha tym
<mitsarionas> does the popup appear?
<rootadmin> privet
<vipex> Error Loading Mediafile There is no available decoder:///usr/share/apps/amarok/data/Amarok_1.4_Welcome.ogg
<vipex> that it  says when im playing something
<vipex> [20:43:04] You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file: file:///home/vipex/Desktop/pulse.mp3
<vipex> can i have finnish irc channel please
<vipex> wooohoooooooo aanyoneeeeeeee here?
<vipex> i need #kubuntu.fi channel link
<vipex> yeh
<vipex> thx for me
<vipex> #kubntu.r
<timri> Peeter Vähi's concerto piccolo
<ubuntu> dewgad
<frankie123> what version of kde is on the latest CD ?
<Betus> as I see the ink level of my cx5600?
<mado> hello guys ...
<mado> i can't install kubuntu 8.04 on a laptop ...
<timri> mado: Hi (that's guys and gals btw)
<mado> whenever i choose "install kubuntu" the screen turns black ...
<mado> timri, ... sorry ... i thought "guys" was for male and female :)
<mado> then hi guys and gals :)
<timri> mado: heh, no problem :) Have you tried safe video option when starting ?
<calliphora> Betus, try mtink
<mado> yes timri
<mado> i also tried to use the alternate-cd
<mado> and i tried to start "knoppix" ...
<mado> nothing worked
<mado> it's frustrating
<timri> mado: You got a black screen with the alternate CD ? Whoa ! that's a first for me (sadly)
<mado> well ... not all black ...
<mado> a small dot ... like this one "." is red :)
<mado> and that's all i can see :)
<BluesKaj> mado , did you try windows ? ...thinking you may have more probs than are apparent
<mado> windows? ... like in microsoft windows? ...
<mado> BluesKaj, ... yes that works ...
<mado> but i need linux too
<BluesKaj> ok
<mado> it's not my computer ... it's one of my friends ... and he needs it
<BluesKaj> well, coud be the hardware, not being recognized ...tell us about the laptop
<mado> ok ... from what i know ...
<mado> amd x2 processor
<mado> geforce go 6100 graphics card
<mado> real tek sound card
<mado> 2 gb ram
<mado> 120 gb hard disk
<mado> what else do you need to know?
<timri> mado: Brand and model please
<mado> timri, ... ok ... let's see ... just a sec
 * timri hears sounds of laptop turning 
 * timri hears sounds of laptop crashing and burning 
<BluesKaj> it runs windows , timri
<timri> BluesKaj: Just feeling poetic today ;)
<BluesKaj> right :)
<mado> a pity ... i can't really see something that looks like a brand i recognize ...
<mado> but ...
<mado> "style note" is written on the top of it
<mado> yeah ... looks like this is the brand
<mado> model ... "M66JE" is written on the back
<virnik> hi there, after today's upgrade, I cant use compiz. it will not start, and emerald theme decorator too. can somebody help me out?
<mado> so now what BluesKaj and timri ?
<timri> mado: This may be beynd my problem solving capabilties
<timri> *beyond
<Doryian> how can i un-rar rar files in kubuntu??
<virnik> rar x file
<virnik> install rar
<virnik> or unrar
<mado> ok ... i see
<Doryian> ok...and nothing
<timri> mado: Google suggests the make is "novatech" (hope this helps someone)
<mado> novatech?
<mado> what did you write to google to get this answer?
<BluesKaj> never heard of "style note" , it has to be a subset name for a large mfg like Lenovo or some such.
<mado> i will tell my friend to ask the shopkeeper :)
<timri> Doryian: p7 can unrar too (sudo aptitude install p7zip-rar)
<virnik> hm
<timri> mado: Yeah. It's a very _very_ rare problem
<virnik> gonna update nvidia drivers, madwifi drivers, and switch to new kernel
<virnik> lets see if it helps
<Doryian> thanx timri
<StevenX> Hello all. Can someone give me a link to get compiz-fusion working on kubuntu? I have installed the nvidia drivers and they are up and running.
<mado> so timri ... what do you suggest i should do?
<petgrill> hi there :). i want to install GimpShop but whenever i type the 'make' command i get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." error can anyone help me??
<timri> mado: I dunno. Keep using Microsoft Windows? I cannot help you, sorry.
<virnik> lol
<virnik> now it works like charm
<jhutchins> !find gimpshop
<ubottu> Package/file gimpshop does not exist in hardy
<virnik> I had to switch to new kernel
<virnik> and new nvidia too
<virnik> madwifi is part of kernel at least...I mean madwifi with ar5007
<timz1m> i dont get the flashplayerplugon running on kde3
<darkstrange> what is that
<BluesKaj> timz1m, do you mean flashplugin-nonfree ?
<timz1m> i just installed kubuntu and i cant play for example youtubevideos
<nosrednaekim> then yes, you want flashplugin-nonfree
<timz1m> yes
<scsi_> ы
<timz1m> thx
<genii> !ru | scsi_
<ubottu> scsi_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<latous> hello there
<latous> i want to ask some questions cause i'm new in kubuntu
<latous> may i do?
<latous> none there?
<latous> eh?
<latous> hi
<nosrednaekim> ask away :)
<minhaaj> can anyone help me back up ? i have never been able to back up my ubuntu
<minhaaj> :s
<latous> ok
<latous> first of all
<latous> i have warcraft III in pc
<latous> how do i install it
<latous> ?
<dr_Willis> Learn about WINE.
<dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<minhaaj> dr_Willis:  help me back up
<minhaaj> ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  i rarely backup a whole system. I just archive my /home to a usb hard drive.
<latous> lemmie see
<dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<minhaaj> just tar.gz it and paste it to usb ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  thats one of a dozen ways to do it.
<dr_Willis> I dont even tar.gz it.
<latous> i have kubuntu not ubuntu any differences practicaly?
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<minhaaj> simple copy paste ?
<minhaaj> i tried that once, got everything back including desktop, themes and configs, but i got a lot of errors because of broken links to etc and var
<minhaaj> because you haven't backed up etc and var at the same time
<minhaaj> now i have aptoncd that would install most packages i use. if i install all packages and then overwrite home, will i get everything back without erros ?
<latous> ok now i cant understand how i instal wine
<DarkriftX> apt-get install wine
<DarkriftX> lol
<latous> what?
<latous> actualy this is the first time i run linux
<Milamber> nice man! first step to heaven
<latous> talk like i'm stupid guys
<nosrednaekim> latous: run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install wine"
<latous> what's a terminal?
<Milamber> just run command konsole
<Milamber> right click -> run command
<Milamber> type in konsole
<vipex> hey can i have the link to finnish channel
<minhaaj> whats terminal ?
<latous> i did
<minhaaj> latous, there is a very good thing called 'help file' in linux
<minhaaj> dont be afraid to use it
<minhaaj> :)
<anethum_a> hey guys ive got a situation here and would like some input/opinions on what to do.
<Milamber> great now you see command line in your konsole ?
<vipex> can i have link to finnish irc client
<minhaaj> actually terminal IS the whole linux
<Milamber> minhaaj: i dont think so
<minhaaj> vipex, you can get linus torvalds to help you in finland
<minhaaj> jk :)
<minhaaj> Milamber: geek talk dude.
<minhaaj> cli is everything
<anethum_a> see, im working on my music library and i have about 2000 songs in .m4a format and about 1000 in .wma format
<latous> i dont see anything
<latous> nothing changed
<Milamber> any new window ?
<Milamber> called konsole ?
<latous> no new window
<vipex> minjaah linus?
<minhaaj> ok dont worry latous try alt+f
<anethum_a> my entire library is nicely organized into Artist/Album folders
<minhaaj> the founder of linux vipex
<minhaaj> alt+f2
<anethum_a> and so i need to convert these files without losing tags and folder structure
<anethum_a> to .mp3
<Milamber> amarok may be helpful
<anethum_a> actually, its proving not to be as helpful as you would think, i can't seem to be able to convert files without losing tags, it just names the output file as -.mp3
<latous> sudo apt-get install wine u said?
<javi> why u want wine for?
<anethum_a> ive been mulling over the best way to do this for a while thought i would get some input from you guys
<latous> to install a game actualy
<javi> what game?
<latous> and to be able to run most of windows programs i suppose
<latous> the game is called "Warcraft III"
<richard> hi
<minhaaj> latous you won't be able to configure wine
<javi> have u tested it on wine?
<minhaaj> since you dont even know aout terminal
<latous> i dont have wine yet!
<javi> jaja, then apt-get install wine
<anethum_a> right now, the way i'm probably going to go with is to import my entire library onto a windows box with itunes and let itunes convert everything for me, since itunes has the same idea as i do in mind about keeping everything organized
<richard> ive tried to mount a shared folder from a windows box by editing the etc/fstab file, but i can only see the files if i use kdesu to open dolphin. is there any way around this?
<ben__> Anyone know if I can apt-get code::blocks?
<javi> I've used Starcraft on wine
<anethum_a> but i was hoping there was a way to do this on linux, but i cant seem to find a good solution
<javi> it works fine
<latous> ok i managed to opoen a terminal file!
<latous> now?
<javi> no, now I can't enough time to play games
<anethum_a> wow, looks like you guys got your handful, i'll not bother you with petty music format problems then ;)
<dr_Willis> I rarely worry about music. :)
<dr_Willis> I keep my tunes in a simple directory structure and tahts about it.
<javi> somebody has problems to see photos on a ipod nano?
<latous> ok guys i need someone to teack me the basics so plz gimmie and email so i can add u in messenger plz!
<latous> teach*
<dr_Willis> basics of what?
<javi> I load photos to ipod with gtkpod
<ben__> What basics do you want to know?
<latous> linux
<latous> i know nothing of them
<dr_Willis> latous,  time to start reading some guides/docs/books  ask here for clarification.
<dr_Willis> start with bash shell tutorials.
<dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<latous> ok suggest something then
<javi> then I can see photos on thunimbal but I can't see it at fullscreen
<latous> thnx
<dr_Willis> And then theres the Ubuntu Traning books. (a little out of date)
<dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<nkn> hey any one who can use latest vuze on ubuntu/kubuntu
<dr_Willis> and LEARN TO USE GOOGLE. :)
<dr_Willis> vuze? Hmm not tried that lately.. heh
<nkn> i mean azureus
<ben__> There is a endless supply of information, tutorials, and documents on linix and its various GUI's just type what you want in google, you'll find the answer
<nkn> azureus 3.1
<dr_Willis> nkn yea. :) i havent messed with it lately. seems easier to find videos othe rways.
<javi> use aMule
<javi> or bittorrent
<dr_Willis> getting where a lot of these big TV sites have plenty of shows one can watch legally! *Ghasp*
<dr_Willis> :)
<nkn> amule ?
<minhaaj> dr willis i can't copy paste my home directory into usb
<nkn> its a bittorrent client?
<minhaaj> it gives permission errors. do you know a sudo command for that that creates a home folder in usb and copies all contents ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  well #1 - what filesystem is the Usb drive..
<javi> amule is like emule
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  if you make it ext2/3 and make a directory thats owned by the user, that user will be able to have full acess to that directory.
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<minhaaj> does this mean i need to format it with ext3 and remove all data ?
<dr_Willis> format the usb drive to be ext3, make a directory (as root) and then chown the directory.
<minhaaj> how do you own directory ?
<dr_Willis> thats how I do it normally.. what you want to do.. depends, on what you really want to do.
<dr_Willis> 'chown'
<dr_Willis> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<javi> from linux system u can read/write many file systems
<javi> ext2  ext3 fat16 fat32 ntfs journal ...
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  or just archive the users whole home directory to a tar.gz and have root copy it over to the thumbdrive.
<dr_Willis> or mount the thumbdrive in such a way that the users have full permissions to it. if its using vfat.
<minhaaj> i am not getting it. do you have sudo commands for it ?
<javi> if u want see a manual of a command type man  before the command in the terminal
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  depends on what you want to do exactly..
<javi> example: man chown
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  thers no 'magic command to do what you want'  - it all depwends on the specifics
<minhaaj> i dont know what filesystem usb is using. plus it won't be detected in windows if i format it to ext3
<minhaaj> i did tell you what i want
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  its using vfat most likely.. if you dont want to format it.. then you have the other 2 options
<dr_Willis> archive the home, and  either have root copy  the file to the thumb drive.. or give full access to the drive for the users.
<minhaaj> tell me how to give full access to the drive for the users ?
<minhaaj> do i have to archive home if can give access to users ?
<dr_Willis> I thought the thing should of automounted that way allready. Not sure why some people have issues with some external devices
<minhaaj> i have no idea. i have literally screwed up ubuntu 10 times while backing up
<dr_Willis> You will want to archive the home anyway. due to filesystem differances. copying files to vfat will lose some of their permissions and other features.
<minhaaj> and i won't stop until i back up
<minhaaj> hmm how do i check archive integrity if it has copied ALL files without skipping things
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  sound lik eyou should be spending more time learning the basics of linux.. then worrying about backups of a  system taht is just been installed.
<nkn> is amule better than vuze ??
<dr_Willis> On a clean new install the users home will be rather.. empty.
<minhaaj> ahhh
<dr_Willis> so whats the point in backing it up. :)
<minhaaj> i want to back up because i have all the programs and configs on it
<minhaaj> its NOT clean new install
<dr_Willis> Those are NOT  all in the users home dirs.
<dr_Willis> If you want to backup the whole system.. thats a different matter. :)
<minhaaj> well i have aptoncd that backs up packages
<dr_Willis> I dont worry about the programs/configs much. the ones I customize i do manually backup. like /etc/samba/* and /etc/hosts and a few others.
<dr_Willis> aptoncd just backyups what you have downloaded...  ie: it backups the /var/cache/apt dir. Ibelive. thats it.
<minhaaj> so i can actually install them again. i just need to keep my configs and settings for desktop and programs
<minhaaj> once the paths are made, i guess home directory overwriting would make sense
<minhaaj> yea after you install them it goes into right paths into etc and var and others so that when i restore home, it doesnt get broken links
<minhaaj> you understand?
<dr_Willis> You may want to look in to a system 'clone' tools to totally archvie the whole system to cd/dvd so you can just pop in the disks and restore to a given state.
<minhaaj> whoa
<minhaaj> like norton ghost ?
<dr_Willis> theres also other more user-friendly backup tools out as well.
<dr_Willis> !mondo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo
<dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_Willis> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dr_Willis> MondoMindi let you generate a 'clone the system' dvd set.
<minhaaj> huh ?
<minhaaj> what was that dpkg again :S
<TheKiNG|Spare> how do you dual boot XP and Kubuntu on seperate HDD's?
<dr_Willis> for pc #1 - you can get a list of the packages installed.. and make the same ones get installed on the other pcs that way.
<dr_Willis> TheKiNG|Spare,  just set up grub to boot the other os.
<minhaaj> thats what aptoncd does
<dr_Willis> TheKiNG|Spare,  normally you set the system to boot whatever HD linux has
<dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<minhaaj> although i dont know how to add incremental packages in it
<BluesKaj> I just used GParted to copy a windows partition to new HDD for my wife's pc. It fine altho I had to reactivate the partition and rescue the MBR with Super Grub Disk.
<TheKiNG|Spare> so... XP first, then kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yup
<dr_Willis> aptoncd - just archives the files you have DOWNLOADED.. that clone trick does not archive the packages.. it  replicated what ones you have installed.. they get redownloaded.
<dr_Willis> TheKiNG|Spare,  thats the easy way.
<dr_Willis> TheKiNG|Spare,  install xp to hd #1 first, then ubuntu to hd #2.  it should see/setup grub.
<TheKiNG|Spare> okay/
<minhaaj> oh ... so mondomindi makes an image of exactly everything ?
<dr_Willis> it generates a bootable cd/dvd set of disks that you boot and it 'restores' the whole system
<dr_Willis> it can do minor changes also. like partition size changes and so forth.
<dr_Willis> I have not used it in years.. :) not sure how smart/better it is these days.
<minhaaj> gawd mondo is even harder
<dr_Willis> Its a powerfull tool.
<minhaaj> wonder if it works on hardy too
<minhaaj> for power users
<dr_Willis> Thers proberly a dozen other tools out that can do similer things.
<dr_Willis> 'apt-cache search backup' and see
<minhaaj> i have tried 10 of them atleast
<minhaaj> nothing seems to work
<dr_Willis> I imagine the problem is more of learning to use the tools..
<minhaaj> yea but i wonder why dont they have an interactive and easy back up tool as yet
<minhaaj> as in built-in tool
<dr_Willis> if you had a spare machine networked you could 'dd' the whole hd to a file.
<dr_Willis> Most 'people' arcive a specific set  of configs and other specific dirs.   if the system gets totally trashed they reinstall, and restore those configs
<latous> how do i add the repository to my system's list of APT sources?
<latous> some instructions say thay i must do this
<dr_Willis> theres backing up from a 'admin's' point of view.. then the 'users' point of view. :)
<crimsun> that's where using bzr/svn/git for ~/.* and /etc is good.
<minhaaj> thats what i want. i loved the way things were in windows using norton ghost
<minhaaj> there should be a norton ghost for linux. its awesome. get back you system in 5 minutes
<dr_Willis> Ghost was a waste of $$$ for my system.. it wouldent even work right.. then nortons wanted more $$ for the next version that came4 out a week later... all i can say is *#$*@&*@*@* nortons
<dr_Willis> !info g4l
<ubottu> Package g4l does not exist in hardy
<minhaaj> heeh i never paid for it
<latous> anyone to anwser my question?
<minhaaj> it worked great for me.
<dr_Willis> G4L is a hard disk and partition imaging and cloning tool. The created images are optionally compressed and transferred to an FTP server instead of cloning locally.
<dr_Willis> g4l = a take on the name 'ghost 4 linux'   but they cant use the name ghost
<minhaaj> i want to usb, not ftp
<dr_Willis> how big is your usb thing anyway>?
<dr_Willis> reread what it said...  also.
<dr_Willis> it most likely can archive to about anything/place ya got.
<minhaaj> 8 gb
<rysiek|pl> guys, lil' help with ssh publickey auth? I generated the keys, put id_dsa.pub in ~/.ssh/authorised_keys on the remote server and I am still prompted for user's (not key's...) password
<dr_Willis> My current ubuntu install is hitting 3o+gb. :) i got 8+gb in just wallpaper. :)
<dr_Willis> partimage - backup partitions into a compressed image file.
<minhaaj> whoa
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. ya could backup your whole system. compressed perhaps to a single file. :)
<dr_Willis> amazing what you can find in the repos.
<minhaaj> how do you restore it ?
<dr_Willis> I would have to say with  the partimage tools....
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: meh, I use dd if=/dev/sda | bzip2 | nc my_server some_port for that ;)
<dr_Willis> time to check their docs.. :)
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: from a LiveCD that is ;)
<dr_Willis> rysiek|pl,  i think if yu set the blocksize..you may gain some speed. :)
<minhaaj> lol
<minhaaj> on it drwillis
<dr_Willis> rysiek|pl,  we had a discussion on that once in here.
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: yeah, I do, and I start nc -l -p some_port on the server side, too, but that was implicit ;)
<dr_Willis> cat/dd/cp and how block size affected the stuff
<dr_Willis> I just backup my /home and do a clean reinstall if i trash the system. :P
<dr_Willis> often i do a clean reinstall just when new releases come out.. to test them out.
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: well, I tested it live on 10+ workstations, daisy-chained with tee and nc for restoring the images
<dr_Willis> rysiek|pl,  i think thats the sort of setuo mondo is also good for.
<dr_Willis> but i rarely use these tools any more. :)
<cyberponix> doesone have any advise for setting up wifi on a toshiba laptop?
<dr_Willis> Backups are for wimps! :) well i do backup all data to external usb drives.
<dr_Willis> cyberponix,  it will TOTALLY depend on the exact chipset of wireless in that laptop.
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: technically, it wasn't ment to be a backup
<dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyberponix> Atheros 802.11 b/g
<minhaaj> you simply copy paste home in clean installation ?
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: it was ment to be an image of clean, but feature-rich and fully configured, system install to be placed on new workstations, and workstations the student's borked ;)
<rysiek|pl> *students
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  i dont normally use the gui file manager. :) i tend to use mc in a terminal.
<minhaaj> mc ?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  and yes. i normally have a archive of my /home/willis dir. on a thumbdrive i can just copy over.
<dr_Willis> tip #29498232    use '/msg ubottu  !info mc' or other package/tool name for info. :)
<minhaaj> when you have to restore you jsut un tar it in clean installation ?
<dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  i dont even untar it.. my thimbdrive is in ext3 format.
<dr_Willis> its just a bunch of .configs and my bin dir. and wallpaper dir.. mainly
<minhaaj> hmm
<minhaaj> thats motivating me to ext3 my usb
<dr_Willis> Hmm G4L has a --> A drive can be cloned using the "Click'n'Clone" function.
<dr_Willis> Nifty.
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo, any ideas why ssh pubkey auth might not work? I just generated new'n'shiny (oooh, shiny!) id_dsa and id_dsa.pub keys, and put id_dsa.pub on the server side
<minhaaj> but i still have reservations. atleast i have some back up on usb, if i screw up i'd even lose that
<dr_Willis> such a cute name.
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  im amazed that you can manage to mess so much stuff up.
<rysiek|pl> in the output of ssh -vv I can see the key being offered, but nothing happens - and then I get a standard password prompt
<dr_Willis> causeing more damage by trying to backup things.. then the backup would  be able to protect..  :)
<minhaaj> i dont dr willi
<minhaaj> i just test alot.
<minhaaj> i test alot with ubuntu.
<minhaaj> and i hate to reinstall it and spend hours downloading updates and configuring system
<minhaaj> you know what i mean ?
<rysiek|pl> minhaaj: that's exactly the problem I needed to solve at my job
<minhaaj> i need to put my system to atleast a level of configuration where i can get back after screwing up to screw up more hehe
<minhaaj> you know ?
<dr_Willis> i test all sorts of things also.. but i rarely mess up the whole system.. i cant even rember the last time i mseed up the whole system
<dr_Willis> it dont take me hours to download updates either. :)
<minhaaj> well i dont mess up everything either, its just that i dont know how to recover even the slightest glitch
<dr_Willis> actually with the new 8.4.1 release.. updates should be much less.
<latous> i managed to make Wine apear in Adept Installer finaly but when i select it and then click on apply changes it says tht there was an error any idias plz?
<minhaaj> well you must be on great internet
<minhaaj> i have 1 mbps
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  so now we are back to the 'learning linux' part. :)
<latous> yea
<sidhartha> hello everybody
<minhaaj> with aptoncd i am more comfortable now but still i want to back up configs and settings to. specially my desktop settings and packages
<minhaaj> i dont mind dr. i didnt sleep for 2 days the day i installed ubuntu
<sidhartha> ﻿i've installed unbuntu hardy heron and then i installed kde..... 4 (to my surprise) , the problem is i have sound under gnome and not under kde
<minhaaj> and i keep testing for 18 hours on linux. its an addiction
<dr_Willis> 2 days? Hmm.. its like a 1/2 hr install...
<sidhartha> ﻿in the system settings (dawn thing , i really prefer kcontrol) i can see the sound card is used with Xine and in gnome it is used with alsa mixer
<minhaaj> its been a month i switched to linux and i help people out with things. but i realize that i need to learn too
<dr_Willis> Spend 18 hrs reading about bash. and   things like 'mounting drives' and filesystem.  :)
<minhaaj> configs dr willis. i keep configuring things
<minhaaj> apache, mysql, php
<minhaaj> linux is whole new world
<minhaaj> nope reading about bash
<minhaaj> reading about configuring apps and installing
<minhaaj> i am not as smart as you are dr willis : )
<minhaaj> but i sure am crazy about learning them.
<sidhartha> does someone have an idea for having sound under KDE4
<sidhartha> ?
<dr_Willis> none of those things should result in a unuseable system.  :)
<dr_Willis> worst case.. remove/puge the package.
<minhaaj> let me give you a scenario.
<minhaaj> i screw while copy pasting home directory
<minhaaj> in this case how would you fix system without reinstalling it ?
<minhaaj> given that you can't do it all through cli
<minhaaj> most users won't be able to fix system with cli
<dr_Willis> now we are back to the 'learning linux' basics..  spend 18 hrs learning bash.
<minhaaj> thats when you need to get your home directory back or restore an image to get your previous system back
<dr_Willis> nothing in the home dir will get 'fixed' by a reinstall.
<dr_Willis> if you deleted your home. its gone. :)
<minhaaj> yea but copy pasting from usb the same home directory should fix it
<dr_Willis> and NOTHING you do in  the home directory should mess up  the system.
<minhaaj> in reality it doesnt because it has links in etc var and other directories
<minhaaj> even deleting files dr willis ?
<minhaaj> :)
<dr_Willis> home dir has links in /etc/ ? not last time that i looked..
<dr_Willis> You can totally delete your users home directory and the system should still be bootable.
<Freenod1> hello
<sidhartha> really no idea for my soundcard problem
<Freenod1> how can I enabe java for Konq 3.5.9
<sidhartha> ?
<minhaaj> when you install firefox it has .mozilla folder in home
<Freenod1> where is  the path for the java plugin
<minhaaj> but it keeps some settings in etc
<minhaaj> it DOES have links in etc and var
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  hmm.. Not that i can see...
<dr_Willis> if a program needs settings. and the config is not in the users home dir. (like .screenrc) then it normally looks in /etc/ for a system wide 'screenrc' there is no link.
<Freenod1> i had copied the java...so file to mozilla plugins but konqi is not starting java
<minhaaj> ok lets get to the monosyllabic answer ... i give you a scenario
<dr_Willis> there might be a few links to/from /tmp/ for some cases.. but those are  not config files normally
<minhaaj> if i want to keep my systems settings and configs and programs, i back up home and do clean reinstall
<Freenod1> any help appreciate ...
<minhaaj> then i go to home of NEW installation and over write everything with my backed up home what would happen
<minhaaj> ?
<cyberponix> dr_willis do you know hing about setting up Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI
<rysiek|pl> minhaaj: not all settings will be preserved, but most of them
<dr_Willis> system settings are normally in /etc/ thats not stored in /home/
<minhaaj> you can't back up whole system without backing up etc and var
<rysiek|pl> minhaaj: all personal settings (like wallpaper, etc) yes
<minhaaj> see now we have gone from home to etc
<rysiek|pl> minhaaj: system settings - like xorg.conf - no
<dr_Willis> and you have this obsession with 'programs' which are most definatly NOT in /home/
<minhaaj> we need to back up both :)
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  you are using wrong terms for most everything. a 'link' is a specific feature of the linux filesystem
<minhaaj> explain that dr willis
<dr_Willis>  ln -s foo bar           --------> made a link from file foo to file bar.. if you dont understand this.. time to look up some linux basics.
<dr_Willis> a link is a specifc kind of file under linux.
<cyberponix> dr_willis do you know hing about setting up Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: I do, giumme a sec
<dr_Willis> cyberponix,  nope. Nothing at all. im lucky to get any wireless going.
<cyberponix> ok thnx
<minhaaj> instead of refering people to learn help them understanding is generally nice dr willis. specially when i have been discussing it for an hour and didnt give up yet
<minhaaj> this does demonstrate my willingness to learn :)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: http://rysiek.ath.cx/~mike/ubuntu_hardy_na_lg_e200.htm a wee howto I made, in Polish unfortunately, but I will be happy to translate, just gimme a sec ;)
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  and so far its been 'time to read some books on linux basics' :)
<cyberponix> I just bought this lappy a couple days ago... that is the only I have not gotten to work
<minhaaj> its not basics i believe
<dr_Willis> You are trying to do advanced things without knowing some core terms/ideas.
<minhaaj> backing up is serious stuff that would confuse even the pro users.
<minhaaj> if it were that simple, most server administrators would be newbies
<cyberponix> thnx rysiekjpl
<minhaaj> how about discussing those 'core' terms instead of routing me out ?
<minhaaj> :)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: fire up the terminal
<cyberponix> it is up
<dr_Willis> want me to read the books to you? theres dozens of guides out there.
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and disable the Atheros hal and wifi restricted driver in Restricted Drivers Manager
<dr_Willis> you learn more by reading a book, then by chatting on irc.
<minhaaj> i believe on the contrary dr willis but i guess its ok
<cyberponix> how about the support
<rysiek|pl> dr_Willis: you read most by trying to actually do stuff on your own, and if IRC or a book helps you with that - then use it :)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: huh?
<K`zan> Hi folks, I made the mistake of upgrading 7.04 to 8.06(?) and got some REAL problems with broken stuff, the biggie right now is that OpenOffice will no longer export HTML as it says that the JAVA is broken - updated to the OO one in adept and it is still telling me that.  Please HELP!  TIA
<melkart> where can i find a list of changes from 8.04 to 8.04.1?
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: from 7.04 DIRECTLY to 8.04?
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,    read/skim guides/books - then if theres some specific case/item you need more info on. then  you can rember.. oh i saw this in that book... and go back to it..   I have a whole shelf or 3 or 32 of linux books. :)
<K`zan> Do I need to tell OO that it has the updated JAVA somehow, if so wgat abd wgere.
<dr_Willis> bargin bin linux books are great. :)
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: I assume so, offered the version upgrade and, sigh, I trusted it :-/.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: you should be on 7.10 now, then
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: cat /etc/issue.net
<cyberponix> the only other thing "acive" on the wireless card is "support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan card"
<rysiek|pl> K`what does it say
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: It never said, I assumed... :-)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: yeah, disable it
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: {~} $ cat /etc/issue.net <cr>Ubuntu 8.04.1
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: then you have upgraded from 7.10
<rysiek|pl> strange
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Yes
<cyberponix> k done
<minhaaj> i have read huge documentation on linux and my problem is that i always discuss it
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Yes :-)
<cyberponix> I will need a restart correct?
<minhaaj> this is how we all learn. if that were the case nobody needed teachers
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: nope
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: it's not windoze ;)
<cyberponix> k?
<minhaaj> and thats what i was doing, discussing problems when you routed me off to books again :)
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: also broke my USB filesystem devices - having to do that under wincrap now :-( :-(.
<cyberponix> this I know
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: now: sudo apt-get install build-essential bin86
<cyberponix> lol
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Should I just backup ~ and do a wipe/reinstall?
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Yes, Sir - doing that now - thanks!
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: and *always* keep /home on a separate partition, that way you won't have to backup it upon reinstall ;)
<dr_Willis> minhaaj,  when you start missusing common linux terms its time to refer you to  the books/guides/docs.   Because we end up just rambling on about stuff you then missunderstand even more. Good luck. The wife is hollering at me.
<minhaaj> lol
<cyberponix> I find it funnie the webcam was easier tto getgoing than the wireless
<minhaaj> wifes are harder than linux
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: You betcha and rsynced to another partition regularly as well.
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: {~} $ dpkg --configure -a
<K`zan> [root@witch1] Sat Jul 05 13:46:52 [258]
<K`zan> Nothing that I could tell?!?
<dr_Willis> and i will point out that from what ive been reading on the g4l web site. its a bootable iso image. that can clone the whole system :)  I may check that out as soon as it downloads..
<dr_Willis> sounds like a handy backup tool.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: ho-humm...
<dr_Willis> bbl ya all.
<rysiek|pl> cya dr_Willis
<cyberponix> l8r doc
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Yes, sigh, when will I ever learn to not trust major upgrades :-/
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: are you installing the stuff I pasted you?
<cyberponix> just finished
<minhaaj> great let me know if it works
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: lemme think
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Thanks much, appreciate your efforts!
<minhaaj> but i appreciate your discussing it with me for a long time willis.
<minhaaj> linux is what it is because of great people like you :)
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: the only way I see is either: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Glad I didn't go for kde4, tried that off the live and it seems to be almost as good as gnome, hope that isn't final!
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Did that...
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: *or*: sudo apt-get -f install
<K`zan> Oops No I didn't
<rysiek|pl> go for it ;)
<K`zan> Try the first one first :)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, now: cd /tmp
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: mkdir ath
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: cd ath
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Running -reconfigure now...
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and ping me when it's downloaded :)
<cyberponix> afk
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: I have kde4.1 as a second session in KDM, it's not that bad
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: First thing I tried was moving the K Menu button and apparently now there is no way - like (ugh) wincrap - it goes where it goes, assume you can't move others as well but didn't try.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: yeah, they are working on it, you can move the panels by now
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: remember that kde4 is mainly a lot of changes in the backends
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: decent front-ends are being done, but that takes time :)
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Will watch it as I am an OLD time KDE junkie :), nothing else will do, but I am VERY comfortable with the way KDE3 works.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: same here ;)
<cyberponix> bac
<cyberponix> back*
<K`zan> Gnome just doesn't work for me.  Others too minimalistic or too resource intensive.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: take dolphin for example. that thing sucks big time compared with konqueror; konqueror is t3h uber l33t file manager
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: BUT there are some options that are great there
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: like the new view (kill me, I don't remember the name), that got backported to konqueror in kde4
<cyberponix> konqueror kicks the 5[-]17 out of dolphin
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: hence my confidence that in a year I will be happily sitting on kde4; I need one thing badly though
<rysiek|pl> Baghira, dammit!!
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: did it download?
<cyberponix> nothing downloaded
<cyberponix> it says
<cyberponix> Try `wget --help' for more options.
<cyberponix> oh shit lol
<cyberponix> missing url
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: yeah, a single line
<rysiek|pl> bravo :)
<cyberponix> what url?
<rysiek|pl> http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<cyberponix> almost done
<XV3> good afternooN
<cyberponix> done
<XV3> Anybody known where can i get the intel drive x3100?
<XV3> where can i download that?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, now: tar -xzf madwifi*gz; cd madwifi[TAB TO AUTOCOMPLETE]
<rysiek|pl> XV3: erm, on the ubuntu repo? what you need it for?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: it should download and install automagically
<XV3> i need to install here in my kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> XV3: waht version
<XV3> i wanna ruN compiz here
<rysiek|pl> XV3: chances are you already have it installed
<XV3> how can i known the version?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: cat /etc/issue.net -> paste what you get
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: got into the madwifi(...) dir?
<cyberponix> no...
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ?
<t3roar> anyone here know what to do about the 'KLauncher could not be released via DBus' error apart from editing the %U in file associations?
<cyberponix> no such file or directory
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: did you actually read what I have written?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: or just copied'n'pasted
<XV3> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<cyberponix> I've read and done
<leaszumik> buenas tardes
<cyberponix> hold on a sec
<cyberponix> `madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<leaszumik> habla alguno español
<cyberponix> does that look correct/
<rysiek|pl> XV3: ok, now: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rysiek|pl> XV3: do you get and "intel" anywhere?
<rysiek|pl> !es > leaszumik
<ubottu> leaszumik, please see my private message
<T3Roar> yo hablo espanol
<cyberponix> rysiek|p| u kick ass man
<XV3> Driver          "kbd"
<XV3>         Driver          "mouse"
<XV3>         Driver          "synaptics"
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: >
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ? meaning?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: I don't think that's all
<cyberponix> my way of saying thank you for all the help
<XV3> that's wha
<XV3> Driver          "kbd"
<XV3>         Driver          "mouse"
<XV3>         Driver          "synaptics"
<rysiek|pl> no prob, we're not done yet
<XV3> show me
<cyberponix> I know
<cyberponix> `madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<rysiek|pl> XV3: no, please do NOT paste it here
<cyberponix> does that look right?
<XV3> sorry
<XV3> was automatic
<rysiek|pl> XV3: just tell me if there's an "intel" there
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: no. drop the `
<XV3> nothing about intel
<rysiek|pl> XV3: good :)
<rysiek|pl> XV3: in konsole: glxinfo | grep direct
<rysiek|pl> XV3: what do you get
<cyberponix> command not found
<rysiek|pl> ffs
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: tar -xzf madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<cyberponix> should I still be in cd ath?
<XV3> what do you mean i'm a fresh man in linux
<T3Roar> anyone here know what to do about the 'KLauncher could not be released via DBus' error apart from editing the %U in file associations?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: you should be in the dir you have downloaded madwifi drivers to
<rysiek|pl> XV3: do you have KDE running?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: the graphical environment?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: what's with tar? did it untar the file?
<XV3> yes
<rysiek|pl> XV3: ok, do you have Konsole open?
<XV3> using kde
<XV3> yes
<XV3> it's open
<rysiek|pl> XV3: great, paste this into Konsole: glxinfo | grep direct
<rysiek|pl> XV3: and hit Enter
<rysiek|pl> XV3: what does it say
<cyberponix> I have a > on my screen now
<XV3> direct rendering: Yes
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: I have no idea what you have done by now, really
<cyberponix> I have to say I am not real good with term...
<rysiek|pl> XV3: that tells you that: 1. you *have* intel drivers installed and 2. you *have* direct rendering (needed by compiz) enabled :)
<cyberponix> der:/tmp/ath$ `madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<cyberponix> was my last entery
<rysiek|pl> XV3: just go to: KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: hit Ctrl+C
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: in the terminal/konsole/whatever you use
<cyberponix> k lol
<estan> hello. i burned the alternate CD-image to a DVD, but the installation said it couldn't mount it.. do i have to burn the image to CD instead of a DVD?
<cyberponix> done
<estan> (it mounts fine if i put it in my laptop to check).
<estan> i only have blank DVDs here at home atm.
<rysiek|pl> XV3: this will allow you to easily install compiz on your box, we'll play a bit with it later so that it works better and won't crash ;)
<rysiek|pl> estan: I don't think it should be an issue; maybe the drive just does not support DVD discs?
<XV3> lol
<rysiek|pl> estan: can you boot some OS on the machine and place the DVD in the drive to see if you can see the files, etc?
<estan> rysiek|pl: it's a DVD/CD drive.
<XV3> it's all came by default
<rysiek|pl> estan: ho-hum
<rysiek|pl> XV3: well whaddya say ;)
<estan> rysiek|pl: hm. i might have some live cd around i could test that with..
<rysiek|pl> estan: do you have 2 drives on the machine? ;)
<XV3> thanks alot
<rysiek|pl> estan: and you say the cd works in a different machine?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: no prob
<XV3> now i just have to call compiz right?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: no, you just re-login. KMenu -> End Session
<estan> rysiek|pl: yea, it works fine and can be mounted on my laptop.
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Still running.  Hope I am not creating more problems than I have :-) :-) :-)
<rysiek|pl> XV3: and login back again
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: I don't think that's actually possible, you know ;)
<XV3> and than i call call it?
<XV3> can*
<rysiek|pl> estan: but can you boot from it?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: nope, it should load by default :)
<XV3> oh 0kz
<estan> rysiek|pl: i can boot from it fine, both on my laptop and on the machine i'm trying to install to.
<XV3> be right back
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: You don't know me LOL ;-)!
<estan> rysiek|pl: it's just that during the install, it says it can't mount it.
<rysiek|pl> estan: on either machine?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: are you still alive?
<cyberponix> running tar -xzf madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz does not seem to do anything
<cyberponix> yes lol
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: oh, but it does, it created a new dir ;)
<estan> rysiek|pl: i can mount it on my laptop. but on the other machine the installation fails and says it can't mount it (but it boots from it fine).
<cyberponix> atempting to figure this out
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: please prepend any msgs to me with my nick, I'll notice them easier
<cyberponix> ah lol
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: if you are using Konversation, TAB will auto-fill it for you ;)
<cyberponix> should pm?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: nah, just rys[TAB] and you have my nick
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: gotcha
<rysiek|pl> that's it :)
<rysiek|pl> estan: no idea, actually. when does it say that
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, cd madwifi[TAB]
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: entered nicely into the dir?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: no...
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: o..k, what does this say: ls -l
<estan> rysiek|pl: after i chose language in the installation.
<rysiek|pl> estan: than I think you should try with dvd image on a dvd or cd image on a cd
<rysiek|pl> estan: might also be the disk is b0rked
<rysiek|pl> estan: no idea otherwise
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: bash: Is: command not found
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: well? men, feedback please
<rysiek|pl> that's LS
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: LS, but lowercase
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: LS -L
<cyberponix> ah
<rysiek|pl> yeah
<cyberponix> too mcuh to copy and paste n e thing you want specificly?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ls -l
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: that's a lowercase LS -L 9saying that just to make that clear)
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: I did that
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: aaand?
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Didn't help either problem :-(.  USB filesystem devices fail to mount and OO still thinks it has the wrong JAVA.  Time to wipe / reinstall 7.1 :-/.  Thanks much for you help here, much appreciated!
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: reinstall a 8.04.1, I'd say
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl:
<cyberponix> total 3988
<cyberponix> drwxr-xr-x 13 cyberponix cyberponix    4096 2008-06-04 06:43 madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007
<cyberponix> -rw-r--r--  1 cyberponix cyberponix 4072711 2008-06-04 06:45 madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: now, cd madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: done
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: now: make
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Too many things broken that I need, 7.1 worked for what I need.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: I would suppose those got broken during the upgrade
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: running
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: and they should work after a clean install
<K`zan> Possible.  I wish they woulnt offer upgrades when they break things :-(.  Makes as much sense as uncopyable error dialogs :).
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: finished
<rysiek|pl>  cyberponix: sudo make install
<estan> rysiek|pl: alright, thanks for the ideas.. i did validation of the DVD after i burned it in K3B.. i think it's something else.
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: I guess I can try it and install 7.1 if the same stuff is still broken.  Only a few hours involved.
<estan> rysiek|pl: anyway, i have an 8.04 CD i can use instead, and then just upgrade everything.
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: well, it works 99% of the time (I, for one, did an upgrade, too)
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: done
<rysiek|pl> estan: no prob, cheers
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: :-) next time I get something that works, I'll rot before I upgrade :).
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: no, you won't :D
<T3Roar> anyone here know what to do about the 'KLauncher could not be released via DBus' error apart from editing the %U in file associations?
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: Just frustrated ATM, shoots everything I was going to do today :-/.
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, now: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<rysiek|pl> K`zan: yeah, s*it happens
<K`zan> And probably tomorrow,
<K`zan> rysiek|pl: With wincrap I expect it....
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: k
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: meaning "done"?
<XV3> trouble
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: I did it
<XV3> compiz didn't start
<rysiek|pl> XV3: the windeco's dissapear, as I suppose?
<rysiek|pl> XV3: ?
<XV3> and
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, lsmod | grep wlan_scan_sta
<XV3> all that i had in my user paste
<XV3> it's linked to my desktop
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: that is LSMOD
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<XV3> so if i delet
<rysiek|pl> XV3: I don't get it
<XV3> i delet bolth
<rysiek|pl> XV3: what wsa linked to your desktop
<XV3> the  paste user
<XV3> the user paste
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: done
<XV3> all icons that's was there
<XV3> now they are in my desktop too
<rysiek|pl> XV3: where are you from? what is your everyday language
<XV3> portuguese
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: didn't say anything?
<XV3> from Brazil
<rysiek|pl> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: no
<XV3> h3h3 thank you
<rysiek|pl> XV3: you might be better off by using those ;)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: great
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: there are no wireless networks around here, I am at my mothers using her wired network
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: did the above print anything
<rysiek|pl> ?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl:  nothing
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: good, now:
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: did THAT print anything?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: nothing
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: great. you should have a working wifi now :)
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: no kidding?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: nope
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: one thing to make the changes permanent
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: sudo -i -H
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: that will give you root console; in it: echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and then: exit
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: done it?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: yes but it said nothing
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: correct :)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: now, just to make sure:
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ what you'll get from: iwconfig
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: ????
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: run this command: iwconfig
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and paste ALL the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and supply me with the link you'll get from that
<cyberponix> I can put it here
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: no, you can't
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: it'll have MORE than 3 lines, and as such will get you kicked for flooding
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: it is short is says no wireless extensions for lo or eth0
<rysiek|pl> ho-hum
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: are you sure you ran the "sudo make install" after make?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, fire up the restricted drivers manager again, and tell me EVERYTHING that sits there
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: hold on checking loggs
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: yes the sudo make install happened looks like everything went through just fine as well
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, fire up the restricted drivers manager again, and tell me EVERYTHING that sits there
<cyberponix> "Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)" and "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: both disabled but in use?
<Githz> cyberponix: What is the problem ? I just connected few minutes ago, so I can't figure out what's this all about. Maybe can help ;)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<rysiek|pl> Githz: atheros 242xx
<Githz> rysiek|pl: OK
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: then: sudo modprobe -r wlan_scan_sta
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: then: sudo modprobe ath_hal
<cyberponix> as root?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: tell me when you're done
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: as root?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: no, sudo is there to gain root privs
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: so you can run it as your normal user
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: so from base directory or from some other directory?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: wherever
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: done no printouts
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, now: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: then: sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<zeeqy> hi all...I m just wodndering if anyone has problem with nVidia Gforce 8500GT on ubuntu 8.04 dektop 64 bit edition...would appreciate your input
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: done still no print outs
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: now: iwconfig
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: anything new?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: no
<zeeqy> anyone has problem with nVidia Gforce 8500GT on ubuntu 8.04 dektop 64 bit edition...would appreciate your inpu
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: humm... whad does: tail -n 1 /etc/modules say
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: tail: cannot open `/ect/modules' for reading: No such file or directory
<rysiek|pl> ffs
<rysiek|pl> ETC
<cyberponix> i must have missed something
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ETC not ECT
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix:  tail -n 1 /etc/modules
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: wow lol
<rysiek|pl> just COPY and PASTE, do not re-type
<andy_> my audio dosn't work, when i start amrok it says 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers' whats the problem? (this is the second time this has happend to me and last time i simply rebootyed the system but i would like to have a beeter solution)
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: it says ath_pci
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: ok, last resort. reboot and get back to me
<cyberponix> k
<zeeqy> anyone has problem with nVidia Gforce 8500GT on ubuntu 8.04 dektop 64 bit edition...would appreciate your input
<rysiek|pl> zeeqy: it would help if you said what problem YOU have, instead of repeating the above over and over again :)-
 * rysiek|pl brb
<zeeqy> rysiek|pl: I had ubuntu 8.04 server 64bit installed and it never picked um the drivers nor installed...so I m planning to install ubuntu desktop 64...just wanting if someone had pronlems with the card on 64 bit then i rather install the 32 bit version cos it is working on it but then i have only 3 processors showing...
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: wifi now works I thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<zeeqy> rysiek|pl...so its like an input i m looking for...if someone already experience problems with the card and not sortable...thanks
<andy_>  
<andy_>   my audio dosn't work, when i start amrok it says 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers' whats the problem? (this is the second time this has happend to me and last time i simply rebootyed the system but i would like to have a beeter solution)
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: cheers, happy to help. :)
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: afk need a smoke now
<rysiek|pl> zeeqy: I would ask google for that
<rysiek|pl> zeeqy: if nobody answered by now, that means nobody will - so no-one here had such problems
<Agent_bob> kde3 kwin seems to be very well undocumented.    no man page and no --help to speak of.     does it accept --display arg ?
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: tried kwin --help? :)
<zeeqy> i did, most of them said not working...some of them saying working...kind a mix...ubuntu irc to me is more authentic its real world people talking real time...just wanted to save time on 2 installation...thanks anyway...
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: but I would suppose DISPLAY=your_display kwin is what you need
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: like: DISPLAY=:0.0 kwin
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: or even: export DISPLAY=:0.0; kwin
 * rysiek|pl brb
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl so it doesn't accept -display on the command line ?
<andy_> my audio dosn't work, when i start amrok it says 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers' whats the problem? (this is the second time this has happend to me and last time i simply rebootyed the system but i would like to have a beeter solution)
<panj> #uberaba
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: is there any chance i might be able to talk you into emailing me the steps you had me take so i can have them for my other laptop?
<vadrao> Dear all, I had both Enlightenment, Kubuntu-KDE and Kubuntu-KDE4 installed. I was trying to remove Enlightenment, but I mistakenly removed Kubuntu-KDE. But the adept broke in between without completely removing it. So, from Kubuntu-KDE4 i tried installing Kubuntu-KDE again. It did not install all the packages. But Kubuntu-KDE is usable now. But it does not have konqueror. When i am trying to install konqueror via the terminal I get some errors like
<vadrao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25279/ ... Please help me.. Thanks your time
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: afaik no
<andy_> my audio dosn't work, when i start amrok it says 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers' whats the problem?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<minhaaj> why is that when i refresh session or login my wallpaper is gone ?
<minhaaj> do i have to instal it to use it ?
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: sorry phone
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: just add this at the end of the how-to under that link: sudo -i -H (then, as root) echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<Nookie^> what kde4 kubuntu channel?
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: and that's all
<rysiek|pl> Nookie^: #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> so would "startkde" be better than kwin for starting a session ?
<Nookie^> rysiek|pl: thanx
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: definitely
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: thank you!!!!
<rysiek|pl> cyberponix: no prob
 * rysiek|pl goes, has job to do
<Agent_bob> let me ask it another way.    for connecting a kde3 session to an xorg server what is the proper command,   and also for gnome ?
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<rysiek|pl> argh
<rysiek|pl> :)
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: startkde and (AFAIR) gnome-session
<cyberponix> rysiek|pl: thanx again!!! l8r man
<Agent_bob> for blackbox  i can just call   blackbox -display=:0     does startkde accept command line display settings ?
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: no idea; but it doesn't have to, just use the DISPLAY env var
<rysiek|pl> Agent_bob: set DISPLAY to whatever you need, run startkde, it will honor that setting
<dwidmann> it accepts -display just fine
<rysiek|pl> there you have it :)
<dwidmann> IIRC
 * rysiek|pl really goes
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl i don't really want to be exporting variables from init   this is a startup script i'm working on
<Agent_bob> dwidmann thanks
<dwidmann> I usually xinit -- :# vt# and then run startkde though ...... works very well
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<vadrao> Can anybody help me please
<Agent_bob> dwidmann yeah i have the xserver worked out ok.  just finishing up the user defined (rc file) env stuff
<Agent_bob> vadrao !ask
<vadrao> I had both Enlightenment, Kubuntu-KDE and Kubuntu-KDE4 installed. I was trying to remove Enlightenment, but I mistakenly removed Kubuntu-KDE. But the adept broke in between without completely removing it. So, from Kubuntu-KDE4 i tried installing Kubuntu-KDE again. It did not install all the packages. But Kubuntu-KDE is usable now. But it does not have konqueror. When i am trying to install konqueror via the terminal I get some errors like
<vadrao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25279/ ... Please help me.. Thanks for your time
<Agent_bob> vadrao sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vadrao> Agent_bob: I will try that and update you
<vadrao> Agent_bob: Thanks a lot. Its worked like a charm
<vadrao> :-)
<Agent_bob> can't seem to get fluxbox to play nice...     i have xfce4-session startkde gnome-session and blackbox all working,  but having trouble starting fluxbox
<jussi01> Agent_bob: tried asking in #fluxbuntu ?
<Agent_bob> jussi01 not yet.  still trying to figure it out
<Agent_bob> but i will if i can't
<jussi01> Agent_bob: :)
<jussi01> Agent_bob: I remember there being some tweak you needed - they will know over there
<Agent_bob> ah ha   found it.    startfluxbox
<jussi01> :)
<Agent_bob> i knew there was a script....
<Agent_bob> :)
<minhaaj> how do i own my root directory ?
<minhaaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
#kubuntu 2008-07-06
<xv3> hi
<xv3> i have aa problem in my kubuntu, when i send the comand sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<xv3> da um erro
<xv3> show me a error
<xv3> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<xv3> Reading package lists... Done
<xv3> Building dependency tree
<xv3> Reading state information... Done
<xv3> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<stdin> xv3: are you on hardy?
<xv3> yes
<stdin> then just install the "firefox" package
<xv3> i just install it
<xv3> i just install kubuntu
<xv3> i known why now
<xv3> lol
<xv3> i should do
<xv3> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<xv3> Reading package lists... Done
<xv3> Building dependency tree
<xv3> Reading state information... Done
<xv3> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<xv3>  the first update first
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stdin> xv3: and the package is called "firefox" not "firefox-3.0"
<xv3> it's called fi
<xv3> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<xv3> Reading package lists... Done
<xv3> Building dependency tree
<xv3> Reading state information... Done
<xv3> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<dr_Willis> It is helpfull to get package names right. :)
<dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<xv3> sorry
<stdin> xv3: stop pasting that
<xv3> bug in my keyboard
<xv3> not my bad
<zona> hola
<ISS_student> I need help with sound anybody on that can assist me?
<dr_Willis> little patience :) heh
<wainwright> Hi. I was just wondering if anyone would be willing to help me get extract a tar archive. The external hard drive uses a file system that does not support characters in the archive so I need to be able to extract it to the home directory... I have managed to find the command for extracting, I just don't know how to change the directory it is extracted to.
<crimsun> wainwright: tar xf foo.tar; cd wherever
<crimsun> wainwright: if you want to see the verbose operation, use tar xvf foo.tar
<wainwright> Thank you.
<x_bandit> hi
<milesd> Hi all. I just did the Gutsy-to-Hardy upgrade and my wireless card stopped working. Unfortunately, I've also discovered that using Ubuntu where everything usually just works has made me stupid.
<x_bandit> i have a amd 780g chipset and i have troubles with my sound. its all ok and the modules are loaded but i cannot hear any sound!?
<milesd> When I insert it, I get some messages on /dev/xconcole about nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth2) could not trigger wirless scan: Network is down
<milesd> and also some "could not load firmware" messages.
<milesd> anybody have some ideas on how to debug this further? I'm stumped
<lumeria> hallo.. ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het installeren van een ati radeon 9550 driver voor kubuntu 8.04
<genii> milesd: Sounds like you're using ndiswrapper. Find the windows driver cd for your network card and find the .inf file and possibly the .sys file as well. Then make a directory in /lib/firmware something like: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/mydriver       and put the .inf (and possibly .sys file) in there.  Then issue: sudo ndiswrapper -i /lib/firmware/mydriver/infname.inf
<genii> !nl | lumeria
<ubottu> lumeria: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lumeria> oh english here... k
<milesd> genii, no, I'm definitely not using ndiswrapper
<lumeria> i need some help with installing ati radeon 9550 on kubuntu..
<milesd> genii, I specifically bought this card so I wouldn't have to
<genii> milesd: "could not load firmware" indicates ndiswrapper
<milesd> genii, huh
 * milesd checks on native drivers
<genii> lumeria: Perhaps look at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<tyfon> firmware is used for native drivers too :p
<lumeria> thanks genii... iḿ fresh to kubuntu
<milesd> lumeria, There is an open source driver called "radeon" which has support for some ATI cards and has good GL support and another one called "ati" which supports many more ATI cards but no GL
<tyfon> usually its just a package to install and it should work.. on my laptop at least it comes into the restricted driver utility
<milesd> lumeria, if I were you, I'd look up your wireless card to see if the "radeon" driver supports it
<milesd> lumeria, in the worst case kubuntu will default to VGA settings for your card, so you might as well put the hardware in
<genii> milesd: The radeon 9550 is an ATI(AMD) video card and not a wireless networking card
<milesd> genii, yes...
 * milesd was offering help in an area not related to his own problem
<genii> milesd: So why should he be looking up his wireless card to see if the radeon driver suports it?
<milesd> oooh!
<lumeria> milesd: ati radeon 9550 is a graphics card...
<milesd> I *did* type that, didn't I?
<milesd> lumeria, sorry, I meant "video"
<milesd> just a mis-type
<lumeria> i think the driver is wrong there... installing a video as wireledd...
<lumeria> tried several times to check the box in the hardware manager but it results in a "out of range" msg ...
<lumeria> trying aticonfig results in a failed msg..
<genii> lumeria: The link I provided gives two ways of installing, the first is for the regular way in Ubuntu (which also works in Kubuntu), the second way is the manual install way, further down the page
<genii> lumeria: "out of range" indicates the video card is making a resolution the monitor cannot do
<lumeria> genii: iḿ on that link now reading...  think it will help me very much.... thank you
<lumeria> trying to change resolution gives me a fail....
<genii> milesd: What is the make and model of your wireless card?
<lumeria> using ati catalist tells me the driver is not installed..
<genii> lumeria: Please try first "Method 1" in the tutorial, exactly and step by step, reading carefully the instructions.
<milesd> genii, wpc54g v3.1
<milesd> broadcom 4318 wlan, according to b43-phyl
<milesd> lumeria, which driver are you using?
<lumeria> milesd: how to check that?
<milesd> oh, and BTW, does anybody know how to start the "restricted drivers manager" in hardy?
<milesd> lumeria, look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<milesd> lumeria, actually I shouldn't confuse you with two different approaches, I'll bet the link genii sent will work fine
<genii> milesd: alt-f2     jockey-kde
<lumeria> milesd: /etc does exist but /X11 does not...   i have a failed install???
<milesd> lumeria, ah, have you ever used an LSB file-system before?
<milesd> lumeria, or are you more familiar with a windows-style C:\... file-system?
<lumeria> iḿ windows but did linux red hat 7.3 for over a jear...  now i wanted to "go back" to linux..
<milesd> lumeria, ok, well the /etc directory contains a directory called X11
<milesd> lumeria, you're quite correct that there is no /X11
<milesd> try /etc/X11
<milesd> or
<milesd> cd /etc
<milesd> cd X11
<milesd> (note that "cd X11" doesn't use a / before "X11")
<lumpycow>  what's involved in setting up a wacom tablet?
<lumeria> no it does not...  i checked in konsole (terminal) .. step by step on the first fail..
<Tinason> where can i see the changes that are in 8.04.1 ?
<Conundrum_> hi
<Tinason> hi
<Conundrum_> anyone have any idea why i can't edit any settings in system settings for kde 4.1 beta 2?
<genii> #kubuntu-kde4 please Conundrum_
<milesd> lumeria, huh... Can you see any graphics at all, or are you getting a text-based prompt?
<lumeria> sorry milesd....  i wasn logged in as root....  it's there... how to read the content? sorry for being a n00b ..
<milesd> lumeria, np, irc is for n00bs
<milesd> lumeria, There should be a bit called "Section "Device""
<lumeria> lol...  and for teachers...
<milesd> and inside it should have some note about a video card
<milesd> lumeria, and a driver
<milesd> lumeria, for example, mine reads: Section "Device"
<milesd>     Identifier     "Generic Video Card"
<milesd>     Driver         "nvidia"
<milesd> EndSection
<lumeria> iḿ in konsole... what command do i use to open the file?
<milesd> lumeria, "less" is a good one
<milesd> lumeria, you can use the arrow keys to move around
<tinin> hey, what's the fastest way to transfer files in a LAN with the file manager?
<milesd> lumeria, but you can't accidentally change anything
<lumeria> milesd: there is no drivers or cards at all....  just Section input device keyboard and section input mouse... thats it...
<bdizzle> hi, I'm having problems connecting wireless with my laptop via WEP on my home computer. WEP works from work and WPA-PEAP works from school. After working with Verizon, they got it to work on my XP Pro side, but I cannot get it to connect on the Kubuntu partition.
<bdizzle> currently I'm pinging off a neighbor's wireless
<milesd> lumeria, huh
<milesd> lumeria, is your video hardware physically installed?
<milesd> lumeria, if so, try running (as root) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<milesd> lumeria, it will bring up a text-based UI called curses to help you configure Xwindows
<milesd> lumeria, though it's highly unusual that a kubuntu machine would get installed with this incorrectly done
<lumeria> no....  in hardware device manager if i check the atibox my screen goes out of range but when trying to adjust is msg that the driver is not installed..
<milesd> genii, ooh, the jockey-kde hint was all I needed, I got my wireless card working, thank you so much. :)
<lumeria> milesd: i can pm you the file somehow to see for yourself.... it's really weird..
<Tinason> can anyone tell me what was updated / changed in kubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<lumeria> milesd: i closed the session and logged in again... now it's complete .. Section "Device" identifier "Configured Video Device" driver "fglrx"...
<bdizzle> another questoin
<bdizzle> with the updates, my GRUB menu is getting a bit busy. Is there a way to delete the entries from previous kernel versions and just keep the current one listed?
<Githzerai> bdizzle: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bdizzle> thank you
<Githzerai> bdizzle: if old kernels are lited that's it, if not remeo ve them manualy with sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<number>-generic
<Githzerai> *listed
<bdizzle> ok
<minhaaj> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lumpycow> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<lumpycow> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<Guest72362> going crazy can't figure out why the system can't find the documentation in help.
<Guest72362> i think kubuntu is scrapts
<CostaRicanQuake> ok something f**** up has happened
<CostaRicanQuake> first off...i installed windows again because i had a virus
<CostaRicanQuake> so grub-s gone
<CostaRicanQuake> so i go to the grub page and what to do
<minhaaj> how do i get owners right for root directory ?
<CostaRicanQuake> and i download this grub superdisk or whatever
<CostaRicanQuake> it doesnt work it doesnt bring grub back
<CostaRicanQuake> i cant access ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> so someone suggests i get wubi and from it install grub
<CostaRicanQuake> so i download wubi, at the end it tells me it has to reboot
<CostaRicanQuake> so then it reboots and then it asks me how do i want to boot up
<CostaRicanQuake> as windows or as ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> i enter on ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> and what happens is it looks like its installing itself or something
<wainwright> Hey. Firefox 3 does not appear to be detecting the Sun Java plugin... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<CostaRicanQuake> and i don-t like this, it says loading partitioner and all of this
<minhaaj> what are you trying to do wainwright  ?
<CostaRicanQuake> my intention is not to install anything but hve access to my ubuntu&kubuntu&xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> so then it reboots
<CostaRicanQuake> and when i choose ubuntu again from the bootup
<wainwright> minhaaj: Trying to get java recognised by Firefox.
<wainwright> The sun java plugin.
<CostaRicanQuake> i get this weird prompt or whatever that is not ubuntu-s
<CostaRicanQuake> please help me fix this
<CostaRicanQuake> the guys at ubuntu tlak too much, too fast and respond too little
<wainwright> Tools > Addons > Plugins and Sun Java is not there.
<CostaRicanQuake> so i need to be able to run my previously installed ubuntu&kubuntu/xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuake> so please someone tell me how to access it
<CostaRicanQuake> because the wubi thing clearly didnt work
<CostaRicanQuake> and please don-t tell the bot to grub, i already did whats on that page where it says open from windows
<CostaRicanQuake> and grub never came up
<wainwright> minhaaj: My brother wants to play Runescape but we keep getting an error.
<Githzerai> CostaRicanQuake: Use your live cd and fix it.
<CostaRicanQuake> the only live cd i have
<CostaRicanQuake> is an old breezy one
<CostaRicanQuake> and how do i fix it from the live cd?
<Githzerai> CostaRicanQuake: alternate ?
<Githzerai> CostaRicanQuake: as in: U have alternate cd ?
<CostaRicanQuake> how do you mean? i have an old version of ubuntu which i've hd to install five times
<CostaRicanQuake> so what do i do? open the laternate cd
<CostaRicanQuake> then go to the options
<CostaRicanQuake> and look for install grub?
<CostaRicanQuake> im going to try the old install cd
<CostaRicanQuake> brb
<Githzerai> CostaRicanQuake: I just don't get what version u have. :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i forgot the nickname of the person i just spoke to
<CostaRicanQuaker> but here's what happened
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was able to boot up my old ubuntu desktop  in the other partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i have a mounted partition the ntsf one
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i had installed wubi
<CostaRicanQuaker> so there's a  folder in the ntsf(windows) partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> that says ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i wonder if thats wubi
<CostaRicanQuaker> and wether i can uninstall it?
<regital> hey
<regital> im on kubuntu 8.04 and i was just wondering how do i change the icon of lets say firefox?
<ben__> Is anyone here familiar with C++ software for linux
<regital> im on kubuntu 8.04 and i was sondering how to change icons on a program/folder and what not. how could i do that?
<regital> program shortcuts that is... or anything basically
<dthacker> ben__: do you mean the c++ compiler, or software written in c++
<dthacker> regital: are you on KDE3 or KDE4?
<raggedraweroor> anyone no how to retrieve contacts off of kopete msn?
<raggedraweroor> ones that are missing that is?
<raggedraweroor> wtf
<raggedraweroor> frusytrated
<kermitthefrog> ya
<kermitthefrogonw> d
<kermitfrogonweed> does anyone know anything on here?
<dthacker> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kermitfrogonweed> tryin to learn
<kermitfrogonweed> sorryppllll
<beaver> LU ALL
<dsmith_> what the quickest way to reorganize kde menu
<sgallinger> how can I check if fglrx is working properly ??
<flaccid_> sgallinger, fglrxinfo and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid_> brb
<sgallinger> hmm I guess its no because I have to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sgallinger> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> does kicker support --server= ?
<_2> or --display= ?
<_2> nm i found it.
<crackerjack> salut
<StevenX> hello all. I am having a problem with keyboard shortcuts. I go into settings, but I only see settings for 2 shortcuts. The rest are gone. How can I fix this?
<penguincentral> hi.  i need to make a tar.gz archive of my home folder.  how do i go about doing this?
<dthacker> penguincentral: check the man pages for tar
<StevenX> hello all. I am having a problem with keyboard shortcuts. I go into settings, but I only see settings for 2 shortcuts. The rest are gone. How can I fix this?
<penguincentral> dthacker: i've tried using tar but every time i try an error message comes up
<penguincentral> and ark doesn't seem to wokr
<penguincentral> work*
<dthacker> !repeat | Stevenx
<ubottu> Stevenx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<dthacker> penguincentral: the error message would help :).......
<penguincentral> one sec mate
<dthacker> penguincentral: if it's longer than 2 lines , please use pastebin
<dthacker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<penguincentral> dthacker: it's only one line
<penguincentral> dthacker: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dthacker> penguincentral: ok.  What is the path to the directory you want to make a tar archive of?
<penguincentral> dthacker: /home/matt (~)
<psycholic> did a recent update kill the grub?
<psycholic> my computer keeps stoping on the bootloader
<psycholic> all it has is a prompt that says grub>
<sgallinger> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sgallinger> does fglrx take up much memory
<dthacker> penguincentral:  where to you want the archive file to end up?
<dthacker> penguincentral: which directory do you want to put it in?
<penguincentral> dthacker: the home folder would be great
<penguincentral> dthacker: is there a system public folder on kubuntu?
<dthacker> penguincentral: I'm going to do this in two steps, because I don't know what compression utilities you have installed.
<penguincentral> right-o
<penguincentral> i know i have tar
<penguincentral> ;)
<dthacker> penguincentral: give me 2 mins to test something.....
<penguincentral> sure, ping me when yo're done
<penguincentral> you're*
<sgallinger> how do you turn the sound of in konversation ?
<dthacker> penguincentral:  from /home issue this command:  tar cvfz matthome.tar.gz matt/*    The z option is for gzip
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to force Konqueror to use KWallet?  I deleted the wrong wallet and now Konq asks me for account/password info each time I access certain sites, instead of offering to save the info in Kwallet.
<sgallinger> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<penguincentral> dthacker: one sec i'll get you a pastebin
<sgallinger> what is the package for the c compiler ?
<DarthFrog> gcc
<sgallinger> duh thanks
<dthacker> foo
<penguincentral> dthacker: http://pastebin.ca/1063517
<penguincentral> ^ the error message that came up
<aleboco> hi guys, if i want to put a script in the .kde/Autostart
<aleboco> what kint of permission I have to use to render it executable?
<aleboco> sorry, kind
<dthacker> penguincentral: are you in /hime?  type pwd
<DarthFrog> aleboco: +x
<aleboco> so chmod +x /my/file
<penguincentral> dthacker: i'm pretty sure i'm in home
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Should work.
<penguincentral> dthacker: matt@matt-kubuntu-vmware:~$ pwd
<penguincentral> /home/matt
<dthacker> penguincentral: type pwd and find out
<aleboco> DarthFrog, even if the command in the script requires sudo?
<DarthFrog> aleboco: FYI, +x on a directory allows permission to enter the directory.
<dthacker> aha!  you are in /home/matt.  You need to be in /home.  type 'cd ..' to move up one level
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Nope.
<penguincentral> dthacker: tar: z: Cannot open: Permission denied
<penguincentral> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<aleboco> darthfrog, and what can i do? i'm trying powertop
<DarthFrog> aleboco: you need to set the SUID bit. :-)
<Taggnostr> hello, where can I find information about the linux version I'm running and other useful info? (I need them for a bug report)
<aleboco> darthfrog, ??
<DarthFrog> aleboco: what are the permissions on the file now?
<dthacker> penguincentral: issue the command with sudo.  From /home issue:  tar cvfz matthome.tar.gz matt/*
<aleboco> DarthFrog, read and write for the user
<aleboco> DarthFrog, how can i check by command line?
<DarthFrog> aleboco:  Do an "ls -l <filename>"
<dthacker> Taggnostr: lsb_release -a
<aleboco> DarthFrog, -rw-r--r-- 1 antonio adm 36 2008-07-06 14:58 ipw
<aleboco> DarthFrog, it's in Autostart
<Taggnostr> it says "no LSB modules are available" and then Ubuntu / Ubuntu 8.04.1 / 8.04 / Hardy
<Agent_bob> ok   i have an issue with "startkde"   kde3
<DarthFrog> aleboco: and it's intended to be executable as root?  If so, then "chmod 4755 ipw" is what you want.
<Agent_bob> it wont accept  --display :$(>1)
<Agent_bob> or actually greater than 0
<DarthFrog> aleboco:  rwsr-xr-x should be the new permissions.
<dthacker> Taggnostr: there you go!  8.04.1 :)
<aleboco> DarthFrog, so, let say if i understood: for root chmod 4755 /file/name
<aleboco> DarthFrog, and for normal user permission it's chmod -X /file/name
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Yes.
<Agent_bob> someone tell me how to get startkde to start_kde on something besides :0   please
<Taggnostr> ok, if they will need other info they will ask :P
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog suid ?
<DarthFrog> aleboco:  for normal user, chmod +x adds 111 to the permissions.
<dthacker> Agent_bob: display?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Are you asking what SUID is?
<aleboco> DarthFrog, thanks a lot
<Agent_bob> dthacker yeah   xservers above 0
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog heh no.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog just wondering why/what was suid there
<dthacker> Agent_bob: remote X?
<DarthFrog> aleboco: File permissions are an octal bitmap.
<Agent_bob> dthacker no local
<Agent_bob> dthacker shouldn't matter though
<sgallinger> is fglrx even worth trying to install ?
<sgallinger> or is the regular drivers ok to use ?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Cuz he wants to exec a file from Autostart without having to use sudo.
<aleboco> DarthFrog, can i ask you a last thing? what do you reckon? if i have a list of commands to pass at startup, it is better to put all of them in a single script, or make different script for each command?
<DarthFrog> aleboco: I can't give you a yes or no answer to that.
<penguincentral> dthacker: tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<aleboco> DarthFrog, i understand
<aleboco> DarthFrog, is it a matter of taste?
<Agent_bob> dthacker i have exported the DISPLAY= and added --display to the startkde command  it still opens in the same screen as the other running gui  :0  to be exact.
<dthacker> Agent_bob: you ran through all *my* tricks :S
<sgallinger> is there a channel for fglrx ?
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog not a script is it ?
<dthacker> penguincentral: you're killin me man....
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Taste, certainly enters into it.  It would depend upon what the various commands are.  Probably doesn't really matter.
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: I didn't ask, I just gave him the info he needed to accomplish his task.
<Agent_bob> suid scripts are ugly mean and nasty
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: suid anything is a security risk.
<aleboco> DarthFrog, ok thanks a lot! i'll fidure it out now!
<Agent_bob> but scripts are like 10x
<dthacker> penguincentral: you need to a) be in the directory above the one you want to archive.  b) have permissions to save the archive file in the directory you are pointing it to.
<DarthFrog> aleboco: What are you wanting to execute without sudo in Autostart?
<Agent_bob> aleboco and why not use a warper that uses sudo and setupt sudoers to allow no password on that particular command ?
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Agent_bob's suggestion is *much* better.
<aleboco> DarthFrog, it is just some command i have to run according to powertop. i just want to try, if they don't work i'll put everything as before.
<Agent_bob> but don't setup your sudoers file like mine...
<Agent_bob> # all users may gain root privileges
<Agent_bob> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Agent_bob> :)))
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Agent_bob's comment above, he meant "wrapper", not "warper". :-)
<dthacker> Agent_bob: any way to find out if the start script that you added the --display too is the one really being executed?   (I'm just paranoid that way)
<dthacker> buy warper sounds cooler
<aleboco> DarthFrog, Agent_bob: ah, ok
<DarthFrog> dthacker: Agreed. :-)  Took me a minute to figure it out, though.
<Agent_bob> you wrap it up as you like; i'll warp it to fit the circumstance  :)
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Who needs an activated root account with a sudoers lik that?  :-)
<dthacker> hehe
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog wouldn't matter on this system it's a "nosuid" box
<Agent_bob> i.e. sudo only works for root anyway
<Agent_bob> tty3 [greg@dell:~] sudo echo boo
<Agent_bob> sudo: must be setuid root
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: You are seriously twisted. :-)
<DarthFrog> I like that in a sys admin.
<Agent_bob> dthacker as per your Q  yes it's an sysV login script that is opening the gui and calling startkde
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog lol
<Agent_bob> the script is fairly well protected and i "don't think" anyone can crack it to gain init access.    i haven't tested all possable hacks mind you.  but i did mall it over pretty well
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone knows why kaffeine suddenly tries to continuously install codecs even though it's installed?  just happened today.  was ok all the while.
<dthacker> fulat2k: did you update kaffiene?
<Agent_bob> so anyone sharp enough to help me get startkde to behave like gnome-session, startxfce, and blackbox do ?
<Agent_bob> i even got fluxbox starting propperly    but not  kde.....
<dthacker> man pages says startkde takes no command line options
<smarty> I need help from someone good with this stuff
<Agent_bob> you have a man page on it ?
<dthacker> so your --display is being ignored
<dthacker> Agent_bob: yes
<Agent_bob> why don't i ?
<Agent_bob> No manual entry for startkde
<Agent_bob> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<smarty> I'll let you guys finish this first, then I'll ask.
<Agent_bob> ask now.
<smarty> Okay
<Agent_bob> while someone is here
<Agent_bob> :)
<DarthFrog> smarty: It could go on all night. :-)
<bobJR> is there anything to monitor stuff that goes through your router like instant messages and things i got kids and i just want to know whats said
<smarty> I keep seeing that my KDE is 3.5.9 when I know for a fact that I have upgraded to 4.1
<bobJR> there young i have to keep a eye on them
<smarty> And its not allowing me to install themes
<DarthFrog> smarty: Ah hah!  That's an easy one.
<smarty> and sutff
<dthacker> Agent_bob: not much too it. pastebinning
<Agent_bob> smarty upgraded or added ?
<smarty> :D
<smarty> IDK
<smarty> You tell me
<smarty> How to tell you
<Agent_bob> smarty select the kde4 session at login
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | smarty
<ubottu> smarty: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<smarty> That would make sense now, wouldnt it
<fulat2k> dthacker: not that i know of.  but i've been dist-upgrading.  i've got another machine which i've been running dist-upgrade; and that's ok
<fauzan> heloowwall
<penguincentral> dthacker: but they're my files
<smarty> Let's try it, brb
<DarthFrog> smarty: Press "CTL-Alt-Backspace" and give it a try.
<DarthFrog> Guess he did. :-)
<fauzan> any can't help me.. my ubuntu 7.04 can't restart
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog  like cutting throats do ya ?
<penguincentral> dthacker: and i'm in /home too
<dthacker> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25366/
<Agent_bob> dthacker ty
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Gets right to the job, doesn't it? :-)
<Agent_bob> depends on the job
<Agent_bob> :)
<DarthFrog> Well, in this case, he gets to login again right away.
<dthacker> fulat2k:  My suspicion is that kaffeine can't see the drivers because of perms or because they moved.  Try finding out the driver filenames and checking them on your good and "problem" system.
<joel24721> hi
<dthacker> penguincentral: please pwd, the type the command and pastebin the output.  I must be missing something.
<penguincentral> dthacker: i did and it's at /home
<Agent_bob> mmm  7.4 is eol
<penguincentral> i've used chmod to change the whole folder to 755, i'm deleting the virtual machine anyway
<penguincentral> damn
<Agent_bob> no not for a few montsh
<dthacker> ?
<Agent_bob> months
<penguincentral> dthacker: stupid tar error message came up
<fulat2k> dthacker: ahh... ok.  thx for the pointer.
<dthacker> penguincentral: please pastebin you typing the command and the output.
<smarty> HAha! Got it now :D
<dthacker> \o/
<smarty> One issue - the desktop effects arent working (cube, wobble, etc.)
<DarthFrog> smarty: Good on ya.
<Agent_bob> smarty kewl aint it
<smarty> :D
<smarty> thank you soooo much
<smarty> i luv u all
<Agent_bob> oh don't get mushy
<DarthFrog> smarty: You need to install compiz for the effects.
<smarty> again :(
<smarty> okay, more practice
<Agent_bob> or activate it
<DarthFrog> smarty: If you've installed it, you need to configure it.
<joel24721> hola
<Agent_bob> what's that command   compiz --replace  ?
<joel24721> holas
<dthacker> !hi | joel24721
<ubottu> joel24721: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DarthFrog> I've never been pleased with compiz.  Just doesn't work for me.
<joel24721> thank
<Agent_bob> joel24721 !es  ?
<joel24721> yess
<Agent_bob> !es | joel24721
<ubottu> joel24721: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smarty> Are you guyz modz here or somethin
<Agent_bob> modz ?
<smarty> moderator
<dthacker> smarty: no, I just hang out and cause trouble
<Agent_bob> in irc thay call them OPs
<smarty> oh wait
<smarty> IRC nvm
<smarty> lol
<ybit> where are the fonts on the system located?
<ybit> i just downloaded a bunch that i'd like to use in inkscape
<dthacker> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Agent_bob> smarty there are a few ops lurking about,   but none talking in here atm
<smarty> i c
<Agent_bob> they are just a bot call away at any moment.
<smarty> hahah
<smarty> okay so how do i activate/config compiz?
<smarty> i see that i have installed it
<smarty> (im looking at compizconfig
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> like dat  ^
<DarthFrog> Methinks Agent_bob is a bot himself.:-)
<Agent_bob> easy !
<smarty> then it asks to unisntall KDE?
<smarty> lol
<smarty> haha
<smarty> (sorry if im asking stupid questions)
<smarty> (just started this stuff yesterday)
<Agent_bob> but
<Agent_bob> but
<Agent_bob> but those are the kind i can answer
<DarthFrog> smarty: You just started with KDE yesterday?
<smarty> yea
<DarthFrog> Welcome to the promised land. :-)
<smarty> :) Thnx
<dthacker> penguincentral: take the wild card off of that command.   from /home:  tar cvfz mattarchive.tar.gz matt/
<Agent_bob> oh smarty let me introduce you to the first rule in kde'ism    "right click everything"
<smarty> LOL
<smarty> hahahah
<Agent_bob> it's not joke
<smarty> oh, okay
<smarty> sry
<dthacker> nods
<penguincentral> dthacker: never mind, i don't need the files anymore
<Agent_bob> before you ask questions about * right click it.
<penguincentral> thanks for your help
<smarty> agent: right clicking to no avail
<dthacker> ok, sorry it took so long.
<Agent_bob> well i didn't say that was the end of the story.  ;/
<smarty> lol okay, continue
 * dthacker wanders off
<Agent_bob> don't know about kde4 but in kde3  if it needs changed you can probably do it in "kcontrol"
<Agent_bob> or right click
<Agent_bob> :)
<smarty> you mean the check boxes?
<Agent_bob> anything...   everything...    *
<smarty> k
<Agent_bob> err   .*   to be regex'icly correct
<DarthFrog> smarty: Almost everything is configurable up the ying-yang in KDE.  You can be overwhelmed by choice.  But the defaults are usually good.
<ybit> thanks dthacker :)
<smarty> gotcha
 * Agent_bob recites his moto "default is only the starting point on the long road to right"
<smarty> i likey
<Agent_bob> yeah DarthFrog is right about one thing though, you can loose a crop configuring kde
<Agent_bob> lose
<smarty> is there a way to open Control Center (the command) in KDE4? (i know there is :P)
<DarthFrog> smarty: Here's one way that KDE rocks.  Put an audio CD in the drive.  Open "Konqueror File Manager" by clicking on the House Icon on the task bar.  From the sidebar, click on the Services icon (bottom one) and then click on Audio CD. Select Ogg Vorbis.  Click on Window in the Menu bar and select one of the Split Views.  Navigate in that view to your Ogg/MP3 directory.  Click in the other pane (Ogg Vorbis) and press CTL-A.  Drag 'n drop
<DarthFrog>   Bingo, the files are ripped automagically.  This rocks my socks. :-)
<fulat2k> dthacker: got the error msg: KXineWidget: No codecs to handle media
<fulat2k> dthacker: no idea what that means
<crimsun> fulat2k: what type of media?
<Agent_bob> dthacker well you put me onto the real problem.   i edited the /usr/bin/startkde script and fixed my problem... added one line.     [ --display = "$1" -a ! -z $2 ] && export DISPLAY="$2"
<DarthFrog> Err, drag 'n drop the files from the Ogg pane to the other pane. :-)
<Agent_bob> why in the catnip didn't the writers do something like that and save me forty five minutes complaining time...
<smarty> if only life was that easy
<fulat2k> crimsun: xvid, mp3
<crimsun> fulat2k: dpkg -l libxine1-ffmpeg|grep ^ii
<Agent_bob> grabcd-rip DarthFrog   :)
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob:  What's that?
<Agent_bob> cli way to do what you did with click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click
<Agent_bob> there are other ways too of course.
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Gotcha.  CLI is usually more efficient.
<Agent_bob> specally if you have dias what you are trying to tell it to do...
<Agent_bob> err knowledge         ^
<DarthFrog> The command line is normally where I do everything other than IM, email and web browsing.
<Agent_bob> you watch movies there ?
<el1te> ok i just installed kubuntu 804 kde remix
 * Agent_bob watches him squirm...
<DarthFrog> Rarely.  I run MythTV frontend, though.
<el1te> i want to dist-upgrade to next what? is it lenny?
<el1te> from hardy?
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog k.    just asking.   what grapghics lib or doe you use fbcon ?
<el1te> i changed hardy to lenny in package manger repo
<smarty> ok, cya guys im out
<DarthFrog> el1te: No, the next version of Ubuntu will be Intrepid.
<Agent_bob> smarty come on back with more questions...
<smarty> :D I will
<el1te> right now is that testing?
<el1te> i want to upgrade
<Agent_bob> el1te this is not debian
<el1te> well thats what imsaying what do i change hardy to?
<el1te> in repo
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Hmm, I ssh into the servers I administer.  No graphics library needed.
<DarthFrog> el1te: If you have to ask that question, it's too early for you to upgrade.
<el1te> dude because i dont know the name of testing?
<Agent_bob> while ubuntu is "debian based" it varies enough that the repos are not at all the same structure.
<el1te> in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> el1te there isn't   a  "testing"
<el1te> well im saying what do i need to change i know its gonna besting in the end result
<DarthFrog> el1te: the repo would be intrepid.  It's in pre-alpha.
<fulat2k> crimsun: libxine1 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3
<el1te> pre=alpha?
<el1te> is that experimental?
<el1te> you know what i mean
<fulat2k> crimsun: no packages found matching -ffmpeg
<Agent_bob> yeah
<el1te> ok i dont want that
<el1te> :)
<Agent_bob> !release | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<el1te> where is ati control panel for x1950 pro
<crimsun> fulat2k: you should at least be able to play mp3
<el1te> i rebooted and it installed driver but no control panel
<DarthFrog> el1te: that's your choice.  It's the next version of Ubuntu, will be released in October.  Current version is Hardy, next version is Intrepid.
<Agent_bob> then comes  something starting with a K
<el1te> no im saying do i need to do something to get the control panel working
<el1te> or is it non-existant
<DarthFrog> Intrepid is only for developers right now.
<DarthFrog> el1te: What's the matter with the control panel?
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog he can't find one.
<el1te> i dont have one
<fulat2k> crimsun: haven't tried just mp3.  coz i use amarok for that.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog ati ctrl
<DarthFrog> Ah.
<Agent_bob> i have one thing with ati chips and i have hated it from day one.
<DarthFrog> Surely that's a problem with the ATI driver suite.  Not a Linux problem.
<DarthFrog> I bought a Radeon 9850.  Quickly regretted it.  Nvidia from now on.
 * Agent_bob needs an sd drive
 * Agent_bob wishes his nv card was supported
<Agent_bob> </broken record>
<DarthFrog> What nv card do you have?
<el1te> shoudl install their binary driver or is that what kubuntu just did
<Agent_bob> oh actually i do know where another ati vidio card is.... in a headless server up stairs
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog riva128   not supported anymore
<DarthFrog> Ah.  That's an ancient beast.
<Agent_bob> i like it tho
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: I have a GeForce 5500 I could give you that I'm not using.
<DarthFrog> Or is the Riva128 a PCI card?
<Agent_bob> agp
<Agent_bob> real agp not that new pci that acts like agp
<Agent_bob> heh not new anymore either...
<el1te> when i ctrl-alt-f1 to get out of X what is root paws their
<el1te> pass*
<Agent_bob> el1te nope.  wrong question
<Agent_bob> !root | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<el1te> did you even read my question
<Agent_bob> unless you set a root password there isn't one.
<Agent_bob> did you read my answer ?
<el1te> 'addpasswd' ?
<DarthFrog> el1te: "sudo su -"  then "passwd".
<el1te> nice thnx man
<Agent_bob> if you want to set a root password   sudo passwd root       but read the   page please   ^
<el1te> "sudo" or "su"?
<el1te> thnx man
<Agent_bob> can't use su until you set a root passwd  sooo....
<el1te> i getcha
<el1te> thnx
<Agent_bob> if i had meant su i wouldn't have said sudo
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: "sudo su -" works.
<el1te> alright
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog sudo -i  does the same thing.   but what get a root shell just to set a passwd
<DarthFrog> He wanted to be root. :-)
<Agent_bob> then why arent we just sending him to read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo ?
<DarthFrog> Actually, with "sudo su -", you don't even need to set a root password.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog with   sudo -i      caugh*same thing*caugh   you don't either...
<DarthFrog> I'm in a mood for answering simple questions? :-)
<DarthFrog> OK, six of one, half-dozen of t'other.
<Agent_bob> one less process and two less key strokes
<DarthFrog> But a re-training of motor memory. :-)
<Agent_bob> sudo -- su - -- sudo -i        like   cat blah | grep foo
<Agent_bob> >>> echo "$(echo `cat /etc/passwd | grep ^root`)"  <<< is the same as >>>  grep ^root /etc/passwd  <<< in what it outputs.   not the same in overhead though.
<DarthFrog> Umm, you might be right, but do we really care anymore how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog only if we have to fiddle for them..
<Agent_bob> :)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<fulat2k> crimsun: fixed.. :D  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/210303/comments/17
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210303 in kaffeine "[hardy] kaffeine loops on "Codec package is already installed"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fulat2k> not fixed, but a workaround..
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Nice chatting with ya.  Catch ya on the flip side.
<Agent_bob> i was reading a "useless use of cat" page that i was dirrected to by some "guru"   and ran across a blantant error in the writers argument on one point.   (we all make mistakes, i know.)   he said that   for i in ~/* ;do...    was the same as   for i in `ls ~/*` ;do...        but obviously he wasn't thinking about what he was saying...
<Agent_bob> for i in `ls ~/*` ;do echo "$i" ;done > list1 ;for i in ~/* ;do echo "$i" ;done > list2 ;diff list1 list2
<Agent_bob> they are nothing at all alike.
<Agent_bob>  http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html   search for  'ls *'   :) still there and they still send people to it for instruction on how to code in #bash  :)))
<aleboco> hi guys, it's still me and my script... how can i solve the problem of giving commands root privileges?
<aleboco> i've read somewhere that putting the script in /etc/rc.local should do the trick, but it doesn't work
<f3rr311> hi
<f3rr311> can some one help me with a issues about logging out and reboot and shutdown
<Tw|sT> hmm
<smarty> whats the issue?
<f3rr311> i have a black scren after i click shutdown
<smarty> Do you see a power light?
<f3rr311> Yes
<smarty> (on the computer)
<smarty> Hmm..
<f3rr311> it is supose to do a reverse loading bar with kubunto abouve it
<f3rr311> it stops b4 it gets there
<f3rr311> im using hardy heron
<smarty> Have you installed any new software?
<f3rr311> ati prop drivers
<smarty> It could possibly be: a) conflicting with some other program or b) lagging because some process(es) are currently running
<f3rr311> its Xserver
<f3rr311> form what i gather
<smarty> What happens when you leave it alone (for like 10 mins)
<f3rr311> i can shutdown or turn off without it loaing any changes i make
<f3rr311> same
<f3rr311> and if i try to restart x my mouse goes away
<smarty> Not sure
<smarty> you may want to come back at another time
<smarty> when real experts are here
<aleboco> hi everybody. i'm trying to run a series of commands at boot. some of them require to be run as root. so far the best way to do it seems to write the comands in /etc/rc.local. am i wrong?
<Ren_> Has anyone installed Realplayer GOLD?
<p_quarles> aleboco, yes, that's where custom startup commands go
<aleboco> p_quarles: yes i'm wrong? or yes it's ok?
<p_quarles> aleboco, yes, that (/etc/rc.local)'s where startup commands go
<aleboco> p_quarles, but it's not working
<p_quarles> what's the command?
<aleboco> p_quarles, can i post by pastbin my rc.local?
<p_quarles> go ahead
<f3rr311> p_quales u know neting about a login issue
<f3rr311> in kde
<aleboco> p_quarles, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25384/
<aleboco> p_quarles, it would be great if you could tell me if i do some mistake
<p_quarles> aleboco, well, I'm not sure what those commands are supposed to do . . .
<p_quarles> where did you get them? what are you trying to do?
<aleboco> p_quarles, those are from powertop
<p_quarles> ah
<aleboco> p_quarles, i just want to try if they work or not
<aleboco> p_quarles, but some of them work only if run by root
<p_quarles> well, /etc/rc.local should get root privileges, so I'm just as confused as you about why this would work manually but not automatically
<aleboco> p_quarles, mmm, do you think there is a way to verify if the comands have been run effectively?
<p_quarles> aleboco, run powertop, and see if it offers to duplicate those efforts?
<el11te> when i install pkg`s and they dont get updated in my kmenu
<icqnumber> what is the official way to start compiz-fusion in kubuntu
<icqnumber> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<aleboco> p_quarles, it does ask me to write run the same stuff
<Ren_> Has anyone installed Realplayer GOLD? or the helix player?
<p_quarles> aleboco, have you run those commands manually? (with sudo, of course) Do you get errors or any other useful info?
<el11te> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MATRUX> hi
<MATRUX> does any one know how to do that eyecandy in compize fusion
<aleboco> p_quarles, yes, i made a script, and when i run it with sudo all works fine
<MATRUX> hello
<p_quarles> aleboco, what about running sudo /etc/rc.local ?
<MATRUX> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MATRUX> does any one have dslinux
<chacha> ya'll bored? try calling 1-800-2CHACHA and ask ANY QUESTION you want. They'll send you back a free text msg with the answer. Shit got me crackin' up! I asked them where pee came from.
<MATRUX> or dsos or geos
<aleboco> p_quarles, is there any way to run it verbose?
<MATRUX> does anyone know about windds
<MATRUX> winds i ment
<MATRUX> its a clone of the windows os for the nds
<p_quarles> aleboco, not that I know of -- you could add verbosity to the individual commands within the script
<p_quarles> MATRUX, that's off-topic in this channel
<MATRUX> fine but i do need help around here
<MATRUX> how do u configure compiz proply
<aleboco> p_quarles, ok, thanks a lot
<aleboco> p_quarles, i figured it out! but it's a little bit weird
<p_quarles> aleboco, what was the trick?
<f3rr311> p_quales u know ne thing about a login issue
<greenfishx3> anyone know a good tutorial to customize your panel?
<aleboco> p_quarles, if you have a look at the pastebin, everything stopped after the hal command
<aleboco> p_quarles, i just have to put hal a the last command before exit
<aleboco> p_quarles, no idea why, but it does work!
<p_quarles> aha -- that is strange
<p_quarles> I'm sure there's an interesting reason why that's so, though
<aleboco> p_quarles, it is strange, but now it works! thanks a lot for making me try!
<jussi01> does anyone know where firefox caches stuff?
<p_quarles> jussi01, in ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/Cache?
<f3rr311> And gurus on lol
<f3rr311> any*
<romunov_> how can i convince firefox to open pdfs from location?
<romunov_> when i click "open with" i can't find firefox executable
<f3rr311> rom there is a plugin in mozzila plugin data base
<f3rr311> i think
<f3rr311> So can ne one help
<ctx144k_> hello all
<ctx144k_> hello all. is there a way to get ubuntu-server 8.04 cd-image (not version 8.04.1)?
<ctx144k_> on releases.ubuntu.com i see only 8.04.1 images
<bazhang> ctx144k_, the one with the ssl security flaw?
<ctx144k_> how so u mean?
<ctx144k_> yes, i think so
<bazhang> ctx144k_, there was a problem with the keys being generated in a non-random fashion
<ctx144k_> yes...  but i need that one !
<bazhang> the new image fixes that
<ctx144k_> okay... - but its not booting on my pc
<bazhang> ctx144k_, why?
<ctx144k_> while cd-rom initialisaion of my kernel i get the fopllow messages
<bazhang> ctx144k_, pastebin the error message at paste.ubuntu.com
<ctx144k_> http://rafb.net/p/Gsj47698.html
<ctx144k_> it seams to be errors on my other ata-disk too...
<ctx144k_> with 8.04 i hadnt any problems, but i have no image here
<bazhang> that is a pretty slim error page :)
<f3rr311> bazhang https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212434 in ubuntu "Black screen and keyboard unresponsive after logging out" [Undecided,New]
<Lars> hi
<Lars> i have a bit of a problem
<Lars> anyone available to help? it's regarding the installation
<f3rr311> might want to goto #ubuntu
<llutz> Moin
<Lars> ok, thanks
<Ren_> Lars: installation of?
<Lars> kubutu 8.04
<Ren_> k shoot
<Lars> i'm running on a laptop. my internal cd-rom drive is broken, so i'm installing from an external cd-rom drive
<Ren_> k
<Ren_> and?
<Lars> when i try to run the live cd, or install, i eventually get the error message that "ready check for cd-rom failed"
<Lars> and the system won't boot
<Ren_> in your bios are you set up to boot from there?
<Lars> it's the internal one it's checking for ready, and that one's broken.
<Lars> i'm set up to boot from usb
<Ren_> strange
<Ren_> you should be able to go right in and install
<Lars> is there any way to disable my internal cd-rom drive, or do i have to physically remove my internal cd-rom from the system?
<Lars> yeah, i know, but it won't let me
<Lars> i don't even get a shell
<Ren_> check in bios to disable
<Lars> it justs halts when running one of the boot scripts in /etc/something.local
<Githzerai>  <Lars> you need Ubuntu flash disk, as regular CD is not set to install over USB. ;)
<Ren_> see there ya go lol
<Lars> ok, where do i find that version?
<Lars> only see cd/dvd releases on the download page
<Ren_> google it
<Lars> oh, and i tried installing with wubi, but i got the same message
<Githzerai> <Lars> Not a version, but ordinary USB flesh disk set up for boot. google it for details on how to make one ;)
<Ren_> night ppl
<Lars> yeah i have several flash disks which i've booted from before. so, do i just shove the iso contents onto the usb disk?
<Githzerai> <Lars> No , you need also to make it bootable ;0
<Githzerai> ;)
<Lars> yeah, i figured. but when i tried installing other systems from a usb stick, it couldn't find my hard disk
<Lars> it regarded the usb stick as the hard disk, and tried installing onto that
<Lars> but, it can't be that it's not made to run from ext cd-rom, when i get the same problem installing with wubi?
<Githzerai> <Lars>Well, in partitioner you probably didn't check hard drive instead of usb one.... usual mistake ;)
<Lars> but, it can't be that it's not made to run from ext cd-rom, when i get the same problem installing with wubi?
<simi> hi, i have a .avi file that when i play it in kubuntu it has sound but a blue background(i tried vlc, mplayer kmlayer) but in indows xp it works fine(with vlc and windows media player) what can i do to make it work in linux?
<Lars> does it apply to only that avi file?
<Lars> or are others that way too?
<Lars> either way, i think you need the proper codecs. maybe a divx codec
<Lars> check out this how-to: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-play-divx-mpeg4-video-stream-files.html
<Assurbanipal> hey guys, can somone help me install my modem? kubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it
<cyberponix> tar xfz madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz does any one know why this does not work in Konsole?
<SSJ_GZ> cyberponix: What errors do you get?
<cyberponix> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file   /   tar: Unexpected EOF in archive   /   tar: Unexpected EOF in archive   /  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bazhang> corrupt file?
<cyberponix> so redownload?
<werner_> guten morgen
<snake73> hallo
<snake73> könnte mir jemand beim installieren von java 6 helfen?
<snake73> ich komme da an einem punkt nicht weiter
<Schorfi> und zwar?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Schorfi> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<snake73> ich soll ganz zum schluss eine datei entzippen
<snake73> und zwar in das extensions verzeichnis
<Schorfi> snake73: bitte in #kubuntu-de
<snake73> okay
<jonnyx_> hey ppl please help meeee.....
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: what's happening?
<jonnyx_> ipezzei: i have linux kubuntu and i can't use sudo apt-get install
<jonnyx_> if i want to sudo apt-get install irssi
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: try ALT+F2 then kdesu thecommandyouwant
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: ah excuse me... I'll give a closer look
<jonnyx_> ???
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: are you in konsole?
<PhilRod> jonnyx_: so, what happens when you run that command?
<jonnyx_> couldn't find packages....
<jonnyx_> but its writing for all command
<jonnyx_> s
<ipezzei> ah! so sudo works
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: did you configure the repos in adept well?
<jonnyx_> what ?
<ipezzei> K menu --> System --> Adept (package manager)
<jonnyx_> sorry but im not perfect in english :)
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: I'm italian so... welcome! LOL
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  What does konsole display after you type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<potkettle> hello
<potkettle> can anyone reccomend a version of kubutnu to use as a remote server to use svn on
<potkettle> and do some python / mono on
<jonnyx_> Foxlll: couldn't get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ...................
<FoxIII> potkettle,  If you only want it as a server, then you can use Hardy Heron 8.04.1 Alternate install cd
<jonnyx_> FoxIII: : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FoxIII> Do you have adept open?
<jonnyx_> ipezzei: looll....
<jonnyx_> FoxIII: lol yea
<FoxIII> potkettle,  You can download it here: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/kubuntu/hardy/
<jonnyx_> :D again ... take me minute
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  You will need to close that. Take your time :)
<potkettle> oh yeah i forgot installing linux ahead of windows can cause problems
<jonnyx_> Reading package lists... Done
<jonnyx_> Building dependency tree
<jonnyx_> Reading state information... Done
<jonnyx_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jonnyx_> this
<potkettle> what sort of problme ? i  wont be sticking windows on it now but that may change
<potkettle> it just screws up the install right ?
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: what about the package name? Try to find it
<jonnyx_> i'm new on linux ... them i need much to learn
<FoxIII> potkettle,  There isn't really a problem. It just means a little more work if you want to install windows later.
<jonnyx_> ipezzei: but i can't install anythink
<jonnyx_> :(
<potkettle> ah ok thats fine thanks :) i remember our OS teacher mentioning something about explosions and what not
<Githzerai> jonnyx_: Have u run sudo apt-get update before installing anything ?
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: in Adept --> Adept --> Repositories what does Adept tell you?
<jonnyx_> Githzerai: but if i do update them... E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Githzerai> <jonnyx_> You have configured and working internet ?
<FoxIII> Could you paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here?
<ipezzei> right FoxIII
<jonnyx_> im on linux kubuntu now them i have .... Githzerai
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  see my last comment.
<ipezzei> jonnyx_: in Adept, under Adept menu --> Repos manger --> Reset button. Try it then reload
<jonnyx_> i dont understand :X
<jonnyx_> trying
<Githzerai> jonnyx_: Try changing updates server, can help. ;)
<jonnyx_> changing updates server ?
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  Using the file browser, go to the root (where all kubuntu files are) and go to /etc/apt where you will find a file called sources.list. You can open this by clicking on it and then paste the contents to the ubuntu pastebin.
<jonnyx_> FoxIII: i dont know how to go to root :X
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  when you open your browser (called dolphin) you will see you are in the Home folder. Click on Root (on the left)
<toshatosha> русский дай
<FoxIII> ubottu !russia
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jonnyx_> Foxlll: i can go there by mightnight commander ????
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  You can get there using any file manager.
<jonnyx_> Foxlll will you be here in moment ... i want to go for smoke break ... and take some shit's in da WC :D
<jonnyx_> sry
<jonnyx_> :X
<jonnyx_> brb
<FoxIII> jonnyx_,  a bit more information than was required, but yeah, I'll be here
<ubuntu__> hi
<f3rr311> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M i have to run this to make the card achive 54 mbps
<millun> hi, i am having big troubles with kubuntu. 8.04 freezes for a few minutes every ... few minutes :)
<FoxIII> millun,  What version of KDE are you using?
<PhilRod> millun: I'd suggest running "top" in a konsole, and watching it until the freeze occurs - see what process might be doing the hanging
<greenfishx3>  i renamed 3-4 terminal sessions on yakuake - "save as default", then i saved the session in kubuntu but after a reboot theres only 1 terminal session in yakuake called shell, all my terminals are missing
<greenfishx3> anyone know a good tutorial to customize your panel?
<millun> PhilRod: it tells me i got 7MB rams free, java (azureus), firefox consumes the most
<millun> but even when i got nothing running it occurs
<Jucato> greenfishx3: "Save as default" is for the terminal profile (schema) only. Yakuake doesn't save opened tabs (yet...)
<greenfishx3> Jucato: is there something I  can do to fix that?
<Jucato> greenfishx3: you can use a script that runs at startup that will use dcop (or dbus) to open new tabs in yakuake
<PhilRod> millun: exactly what happens when it freezes? can you do *anything*? does the mouse move? etc etc
<greenfishx3> Jucato hmm I see, but I dont want new tabs, just the 4 i use right now, renamed to suit my needs
<greenfishx3> Jucato:  like bash, directory etc ive renamed them for a purpose :)
<millun> PhilRod: nope, only after the freeze the clock moves 2 minutes forth
<adminpower> Hi everyone\
<greenfishx3> Jucato: thanks for the answer though
<Jucato> greenfishx3: you can rename those tabs too using that script.
<millun> i mean say it was 10:30, the lock got off 5 minutes later, i get 10:32
<greenfishx3> ah splendid, do you have a link I can follow to that script?
<richard> hi everybody
<Jucato> greenfishx3: unfortunately.. I lost mine... what version of Yakuake btw?
<richard> i have a quick question about file sharing from a windows xp computer to kubuntu if anyone knows about that?
<Githzerai> richard: use samba
<greenfishx3> Jucato:  2.8.1
<richard> Githzerai: ive edited the /etc/fstab file to connect the drive when the computer loads, which seems to work fine
<richard> but -only- if the windows computer is switched on first
<richard> is there any way to make it connect like that when the share becomes available?
<greenfishx3> Jucato: like this one maybe? https://dev.sitea.cc/Pub/scripts/tab
<liquid> Has anybody been able to play FLYFF with Wine?
<adminpower> HI
<liquid> Hi
<adminpower> Hey can anybody help me with kmail settings
<adminpower> ???
<liquid> Sorry I'm a noob with kubuntu and with linux in general
<adminpower> so
<adminpower> liquid where are you chatting from?
<liquid> Vegas
<adminpower> which OS are you using?
<liquid> Kubuntu
<adminpower> That's cool
<adminpower> i am also using it
<liquid> Have you been able to install any custom themes?
<adminpower> at firs I really had problems with connecting to workgroup and internet
<adminpower> but now.. I have done it
<adminpower> Can u plz help me with installing FIREFOX??
<bazhang> what version of kubuntu
<liquid> sudo apt-get install firefox
<liquid> type that in the konsole
<liquid> oh wow I think I might get flyff to work with wine!
<liquid> ^.^
<adminpower> hahaha
<richard> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<richard> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<richard> !yum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum
<senorpedro> hi folks
<slashammett> Boujour, j'ai un petit probléme ac kubuntu, il freeze constament, pouriez vous me donner quelque piste pour résoudre se probléme
<senorpedro> i want to try out the programm rosegarden, but everytime i start it i get the error message "Failed to connect to JACK audio server." because jackd is not running. how can i start jackd manually?
<senorpedro> i tried jackd but then i get only a list with lots of parameters
<biggz> lol
<biggz> hi
<biggz> hello?
<biggz> what`s the kde4 networkmanager?
<roo82> kde-network-manager
<roo82> ;)
<roo82> Might be KNetworkManager
<biggz> it is not
<roo82> hmm
<adminpower> hi
<adminpower> hey can anybody help me with firefox installation?
<biggz> how do I know is for kde4?
<pag> adminpower, care to be more specific? :-)
<adminpower> what??
<biggz> so no one knows?
<pag> adminpower, basically the installation goes the following way: open konsole and type " sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 "
<pag> biggz, are you sure there is one?
<biggz> there was one in kde3
<biggz> I had to do it through console
<pag> biggz, erm.. and? lots of things that exist in kde 3 do not yet exist in kde 4
<biggz> oh
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is the package name firefox-3.0 ?
<adminpower> hey
<adminpower> I am new to kubunutu
<pag> biggz, try asking in #kubuntu-kde4  they'll probably know better
<adminpower> I don't know where to start the installation
<pag> Dr_willis, packages.ubuntu.com said it is - can't be sure though
<engineer> adminpower open command line; sudo aptitude install synaptic; synaptic
<adminpower> ok wait..
<pag> engineer, why bother installing synaptic, when there's Adept and apt?
<engineer> adept sucks and is buggy
<adminpower> nothing happend
<engineer> adminpower not all command at the same time
<biggz> adminpower:  u don't know how to install ff with that nick???!!
<biggz> o_O
<adminpower> no
<engineer> adminpower open konsole
<adminpower> ok
<adminpower> wait..
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<teo_> ciao
<adminpower> I opened now
<apparle> When I install packages where are they staored
<teo_> Nessuno italiano ?
<Dr_willis> I though 'firefox' was the package name for ff3
<engineer> adminpower sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Dr_willis> !info firefox-3
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in hardy
<engineer> |it | Teashcy
<adminpower> in the desktop
<apparle> I mean the .deb files
<engineer> |it | teo_
<adminpower> in the desktop
<engineer> !it | teo_
<PhilRod> !it | teo_
<ubottu> teo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<teo_> ok
<engineer> adminpower in konsole
<engineer> type that in konsole
<biggz> how to have the 3D square??
<pag> apparle,  /var/catche/apt  or something like that
<biggz> I wanna rotate my desktop
<engineer> !compiz | biggz
<ubottu> biggz: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<adminpower> i installed it now?
<adminpower> what should i do now????????????????????????????
<engineer> adminpower did you run the command?
<adminpower> yes
<engineer> what did it say
<snake73> cu
<biggz> but how to move it
<adminpower> it said ... Done
<engineer> biggz ctrl+shift+arrows
<engineer> adminpower sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<adminpower> ok
<adminpower> wait.. Mr. engineer
<Dr_willis> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<biggz> engineer: which box did u check in desktop effects?
<apparle> I wanna know how exactly apt works
<adminpower> it says "no candidate version found for firefox"??
<engineer> adminpower sudo aptitude install firefox
<engineer> biggz i can't remember
<engineer> cube maybe
<engineer> omg
<adminpower> eading package lists... Done
<adminpower> Building dependency tree... Done
<adminpower> Reading extended state information
<adminpower> Initializing package states... Done
<adminpower> Building tag database... Done
<engineer> !pastebin | adminpower
<ubottu> adminpower: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adminpower> No candidate version found for firefox
<adminpower> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<adminpower> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<adminpower> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<adminpower> Writing extended state information... Done
<adminpower> what does it say??
<engineer> your apt sources are messed up
<adminpower> what should I do with it?
<Dr_willis> really goofy.
<pag> adminpower, sudo apt-get update  might help..
<biggz> lalalalawl
<adminpower> no it didn't work\
<adminpower> I have extracted the firefox compressed file in the desktop folder
<adminpower> pasebin
<adminpower> eading package lists... Done
<adminpower> Building dependency tree... Done
<adminpower> Reading extended state information
<FoxIII> I think it would be wise to have a look at your sources.list file adminpower. Can you use pastebin so we can see?
<Dr_willis> err.. one normally does not download/extract  to install packages on yubuntu.
<adminpower> Initializing package states... Done
<adminpower> Building tag database... Done
<adminpower> No candidate version found for firefox
<adminpower> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<adminpower> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<adminpower> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<adminpower> Writing extended state information... Done
<Dr_willis> and theres no need to paste those 'generic' error messages.
<adminpower> then??
<adminpower> ok tell me from the start where should I put the compressed file
<Dr_willis> Simple.. you DONT normally use them at all.
<Dr_willis> The whole point of the 'package manager' system is to handle all this for you.
<Dr_willis> but some how your package manager seems messed up.. or we totally missed somthing here.
<Dr_willis> #1 - what version of kubntu are you using.
<adminpower> 6.06
<Dr_willis> Thats the problem then.
<Dr_willis> firefox3 i imagine is not in the repositories for 6.06
<Dr_willis> You may want to update to the latest release of kubuntu.
<engineer> exactly
<pag> !info mozilla-firefox dapper
<ubottu> mozilla-firefox (source: firefox): Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614c-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 52 kB, installed size 104 kB
<pag> hmm.. 'firefox' should still have an installation candidate.. I think there's something wrong with the repos :\
<Dr_willis> pag,  perhaps.  I havent messed with dapper in ages
<Dr_willis> its called mozilla-firefox perhaps?
<pag> Dr_willis, if i understood ubottu correctly, then both mozilla-firefox and firefox should be installable
<Dr_willis> been so long ago. i dont rember. :) and i aint going back
<gnomefreak> pag: mozilla-firefox is a transitional package it brings in firefox
<gnomefreak> unless you are on edgy or below
<gnomefreak> than its the other way around
<gnomefreak> pag: install either you will get firefox
<pag> gnomefreak, ok. :-)
 * Dr_willis is so confused.....
<Dr_willis> but it dosent matter much any more. :)
<gnomefreak> pag: apt-cache show packagename will tell you if it is transitional or not
<FoxIII> firefox is definitely in dapper repo's -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=dapper&section=all
<gnomefreak> FoxIII: its always been in Ubuntu repos including warty
<pag> gnomefreak, I'm not running ubuntu, that's why I had to rely on info of packages.ubuntu.com and ubottu ;)
<gnomefreak> pag: ah either will work
<david__> hi there. has anyone had any luck with apache proxypass and (tight)vnc
<david__> ?
<engineer> i installed the XP, and the first thing it said is that my computer might be at risk, so true
<cyberponix> anyone know anything about getting an atheros wifi card working?
<cyberponix> yes I researched it however I am having issues
<amelie> hi everyone
<cyberponix> hello
<amelie> i have problems with kubuntu desktops
<amelie> can anyone help?
<cyberponix> depends on the prob
<geek> amelie: could you be a little more specific please?
<amelie> sure
<cyberponix> 7.10 or 8.04
<FoxIII> cyberponix,  What problems are you having?
<amelie> can't enable compiz, can't increase the number of desktops
<amelie> i have an nvidia video
<amelie> i used the restricted drivers application
<cyberponix> FoxIII: I bought a new lappy and can not get my wifi working
<FoxIII> amelie,  do you have a Desktop Effects option in system?
<amelie> yess
<amelie> i tried increasin the horizontall and vertical size
<cyberponix> I have been attempting to use madwifi and the atheros patch but failing
<amelie> but, the number of desktops is disabled
<FoxIII> amelie,  open that and you should have an option to install the desktop effects.
<FoxIII> amelie,  ah, do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<FoxIII> cyberponix,  Where do you get to? Does linux recognise it?
<amelie> yes
<FoxIII> And you have been in the General settings? This is where you set the number of desktops
<amelie> and the compiz configuration settings manager have something odd
<amelie> sure
<amelie> in the general settings i've already tried
<cyberponix> I can not even get the madwifi stuff working enough to work with... I had it all yesterday, however I decided to kill windows completely and repartted my drive thus new install
<amelie> and it doesn't allow me to increase the desktops
<amelie> i select four, hit apply
<amelie> and NOTHING HAPPENS
<amelie> the odd thing about the CCSM, is the icons that represent the effects, are disabled too
<FoxIII> amelie,  Try re-installing the compiz packages that you have installed on your machine again. This may help. Also, log out and back in again may help (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<amelie> well, not disabled, I mean, it only appears like a "document" icon
<ChiLLmaN> hello! i'm a german user, i have installed the lasted ubuntu hardy, and have installed a ubuntu-programm to gain access to my windows-drive where all my music is stored... but now i want to access /media/windows and it doesn't work... whats the problem?
<amelie> ok
<FoxIII> cyberponix,  Type: lspci in CLI. do you see the network card?
<amelie> i'll try
<amelie> thanks
<FoxIII> ChiLLmaN,  can you access it using dolphin?
<ChiLLmaN> Foxlll: no, it doesn't work..., i have no idea what is now stopping me from accessing the windows drive...i didn't change anything
<cyberponix> FoxIII: no it is not there
<FoxIII> hmm. It's not in /media ?
<ChiLLmaN> i open the ntfs-configuration tool (you know?) and click "ok" ... but it has no effect... it doesn't work...
<ChiLLmaN> it is shown in /media ... but when i click on the drive shown, access is denied
<cyberponix> ChiLLmaN: go through your term and sudo mount the drive
<FoxIII> hmm. okay, it sounds like you will need root privilges to access it. Type: gksudo dolphin in CLI, enter your password and then you should have access
<ChiLLmaN> k
<ChiLLmaN> gksudo dolphin doesn't work either, i'll try the sudo mount thing through term
<cyberponix> ChiLLmaN: do you have Konqurer?
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: yes
<cyberponix> have you tryed to use that and go into your sys that way?
<cyberponix> FoxIII: you still around?
<FoxIII> yes. sorry.
<cyberponix> k hold on a sec
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: access denied... konquerer is not the solution..
<cyberponix> are you able to look at the files at all?
<amelie> hi again
<FoxIII> wb amelie. Any luck?
<amelie> i removed compiz completly
<cyberponix> or just denied as soon as you attempt to look outside of linux?
<amelie> still can't increase the desktop number
<amelie> and now, the applications title bar is missing
<amelie> for all the applications
<FoxIII> amelie,  you have completely removed compiz? Did you have emerald installed?
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: no the files are not shown at all,... i now tried to mount it the manual way... and it says : "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use."
<amelie> no
<ChiLLmaN> how can it be in use when i am using ubuntu?
<amelie> don't have emerald
<cyberponix> it should not be in use
<aude> hey
<cyberponix> strange...
<amelie> how do i recover the applications title bar
<FoxIII> amelie,  type: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde in CLI
<aude> i search the french irc please
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: do i have to umount it before i shut down windows?? thats strange :)
<FoxIII> amelie,  then you can alt+f2 and type: compiz --replace
<engineer> amelie kwin &
<FoxIII> amelie,  That will get your titlebars back
<cyberponix> ChiLLmaN: I never did
<cyberponix> ChiLLmaN: XP or Vista
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: maybe the last windows shutdown was unclean... that might be a possible solution.. ok i'll just log on in windows and shut it down cleanly and maybe it works afterwards... i have XP
<fildo> hey whats a good irc deamon to use?
<cyberponix> ChiLLmaN: there should be no issues then... maybe a restart would do the windows some good... if all else fails you could always use a thumb drive a pain I know, but sometimes it is the onlhy left
<fildo> to setup an irc server?
<fildo> ircd ?
<amelie> E: Couldn't find package in
<Dr_willis_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<amelie> that was the result from the sudo command
<Dr_willis_> Theres dozens of irc servers out there.   Check the package manager.
<Dr_willis_> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-hybrid (and 7 others)
<aude> Soy francés y quiero aprender español
<aude> alguien me puede ayudar?
<tilman_> cyberponix: it works! it was just an unclean windows shutdown...
<tilman_> sorry.. :)
<FoxIII> sorry cyberponix. Gotta go out. check http://www.thumoo.com/index.php?title=Wireless. Might help. Some links there too.
<engineer> !es | aude
<ubottu> aude: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aude> gracias
<cyberponix> tilman_: u chill?
<amelie> i recovered my title bars
<amelie> thanks
<ChiLLmaN> cyperponix: sorry... yes i'm chillman
<amelie> but still can't configure the desktops
<cyberponix> lol k
<ChiLLmaN>  (:
<cyberponix> i am glad that worked
<cyberponix> Dr_willis: do u know anything about atheros wifi set up?
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: yeah... thank you for your help
<cyberponix> you figured it out man
<ChiLLmaN> cyberponix: ... we figured it out together :) so.. i have to go, bye bye!
<isis> When I have the cursor over the edge of a window and scroll the mouse wheel it switches focus to other windows in a "rotating" pattern
<isis> how do I turn that "feature" off?
<isis> it drives me crazy, I move the mouse cursor to the right scroll bar to use the wheel to scroll down a page and it switches the window....
<Dr_willis_> ive never noticed it doing that.
<cyberponix> does anyone know anything about atheros wifi set up in 8.04
<isis> Dr, me either with every earlier version of KDE yet in this one (3.5.9 on 8.04) it does
<isis> been using KDE for years and can I hell find the option to turn it off...its becoming very irritating
<amelie> can anyone try with a different suggestion about how i increase the number of desktops? neither the system settings or the desktop panel shorcut help
<SSJ_GZ> isis: Desktop -> Multiple Desktops -> Mouse wheel over desktop etc ... ?
<isis> SSJ, thanks for the help but its not that
<isis> thats switched off, its not a desktop artifact, its somethign to do with the window settings..
<TheKiNG|Linux> Hello, before I updated my Kubuntu system, my resolutions were able to go up to 1020x768. Now I'm limited to 800x600. Can anyone help me?
<SSJ_GZ> isis: Hmmm ... Configure Window Behaviour -> Actions -> Titlebar wheel event ... ?
<SSJ_GZ> isis: (the border receives the same events as the titlebar, IIRC)
<isis> its not the titlebar, its when the cursor switches to the resize icon on any window edge (left, right and bottom)
<isis> SSJ, ah, then that might work
<isis> but no, Wheel Event is set to nothing in Titleabr
<isis> Titlebar*
<SSJ_GZ> isis: I'm at a loss, then :/
<antonio_> olá
<andries> hello
<andries> i've got a question...
<andries> my touchpad on the laptop hasn't got scrolling enabled
<andries> how do i do it
<andries> (kde4 doesn't seem to have an ui for that yet)
<andries> ?
<andries> anyone alive here ^^?
<romunov> where does wget store files?
<aleboco> hi guys. i'd need an help with .kde/Autostart
<aleboco> i need  to run some command as root
<aleboco> i tried with /etc/rc.local
<aleboco> but some of them need to be run after login
<aleboco> is there a solution?
<cyberponix> does anyone know anything about atheros wifi set up in 8.04
<Dr_willis_> I know thers a !wireless factoid. :)
<Dr_willis_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis_> !atheros
<candive> Hi, I chose autoplay for "Amarok" how do I reset the default, Please
<Dr_willis_> You mean the cd/dvd auto play when inserted?
<candive> Dr willis, yes
<Dr_willis_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis_> Not sure where that would be at.  I always disable any auto-play stuff.
<Dr_willis_> Now go to Control Center, Periphals, Storage Media
<Dr_willis_> perhaps.. according to thios guide i just googled.
<candive> Dr_willis, Thank you
<aleboco> does anybody know how to run a bash script as root?
<Dr_willis_> theres play audio cd with amarok.. but no idea how to remove it.
<Dr_willis_> sudo ./pathtoscript
<Dr_willis_> or sudo bash scriptname
<aleboco> but i would need to do it at boot
<aleboco> i tried with autostart, but no luck
<Dr_willis_> sudo does run it as root.. :) you said root.. not boot.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<aleboco> yes, i mean both!
<Dr_willis_> rc.local is a script normally used to run things at BOOT time.  befor X even starts
<Dr_willis_>  /etc/rc.local
<aleboco> that's the problem, i already tried it
<Dr_willis_> what is this script supposed to do?
<aleboco> it is a series of commands to try some options sugested by powertop
<aleboco> some of them need to be run as root
<aleboco> i tried rc.local, but it doesn't work with all
<aleboco> i thought maybe i could use .kde/autostart, but i don't know how
<Dr_willis_> Such things shoule be ran by rc.local i imagine. Most likely you put them in rc.local wrongly
<Dr_willis_> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Dr_willis_> the kde autostart dir. is just a dir. with executable scripts or links. in it.
<Dr_willis_> if using rc.local be sure th ecommands are Befor the 'exit' command at the end of the script
<Dr_willis_> also give the full path to the script you wish to run. and be sure its executable.
<Dr_willis_> you may want to spawn it to the background also with &   ie:
<aleboco> yes, i tried with rc.local
<Dr_willis_>  /path/to/powertopscript.sh &
<aleboco> i even made a test for the script
<andrzej> how to install cdrom in linux kubuntu?
<aleboco> and then run it with sudo bash path/script
<aleboco> and it worked
<aleboco> but when  put it in autostart it does not
<Dr_willis_> I imagine you made a simple mistake in the rc.local,  if the script is executable, and done correctly you dont need to 'bash whateverscript;
<Dr_willis_> You do NOT run 'sudo' type things from the autostart dir.
<Dr_willis_> It will want the root password.. and you wojnt see any prompts for the password
<aleboco> i tried that to see if the one i put in autostart was ok
<aleboco> yes
<aleboco> that's why i tried visudo
<aleboco> but apparently without any luck
<aleboco> i added a line like this
<Dr_willis_> You could just put the commands in rc.local and not have a script being called.
<aleboco> yes, but some command needs to be run after i login, otherwise it doesn't work
<Dr_willis_> what commands are these?
<Dr_willis_> You could alwyas have a Autostart entry that does 'kdesudo /path/to/script' i guess it will then ask for the password
<aleboco> ah
<aleboco> and i tried visudo to avoid it
<aleboco> could it work?
<Dr_willis_> visudo? that just lets you edit the sudoers file.. what does that have to do with anything?
<aleboco> to allow the script without requesting me a pw
<Dr_willis_> I cant think of any 'powertop' tweaks that need to be ran as a user.
<aleboco> antonio ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/antonio/.kde/Autostart/powertop_tips_EXEC.sh
<Dr_willis_> You can alwyas allow the users to run sudo with no password.. not a great idea from a security point of view.
<aleboco> i know
<aleboco> i just would like to allow only that script to be lowed without password
<Dr_willis_> the way you are doing it - will run all the tips as root anyway.. so i dont see how running from rc.local is different fron the AUtostart directory way
<aleboco> it is just that two commands don't work if run before login
<Dr_willis_> which are?
<aleboco> i don't know why, but i made many tries
<aleboco> just a second
<aleboco> echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<aleboco> and hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom
<cyberponix> this may seem like a dumb question but oh well, what does it mean when you guys put a ! before a word, yes I know it is important
<Dr_willis_> The fist one 'echo' should be ran by root i imagine..  I dont think a USER would be allowed to mess with /proc/sys/Stuff at all.
<andrzej> how to install cdrom in linux kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> andrzej,  Huh? ya plug in the cdrom drive, and it should appear as a /dev/XXXX entry, you then mount whever you want.
<Dr_willis_> dmesg, may tell you what device it is. It may allready be at /dev/cdrom1 or similer also
<Dr_willis_> cyberponix,  ! is for bot commands
<Dr_willis_> !hello | cyberponix
<ubottu> cyberponix: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aleboco> yes, but if i put it in rc.local it doesn't work. all the others do
<cyberponix> ok thnx
<Dr_willis_> aleboco,  somthing seems very very... odd about that..
<cyberponix> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis_>  echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<Dr_willis_> bash: /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs: Permission denied
<aleboco> why?
<Dr_willis_> aleboco,  my user cant write to that file at all.. so  one would have to be root to do so.  I dont see how logging int o X would affect it in any way
<aleboco> i don't know either
<Dr_willis_> you are not doing a 'sudo  echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs' are you?
<aleboco> no
<aleboco> i just wrote the command in rc.local
<aleboco> before exit
<aleboco> and with other commands
<Dr_willis_>  echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs  , in rc.local should set it. Its possible its getting reset by somthing else.
<aleboco> but others work, it doesn't
<aleboco> ah
<aleboco> that's a good idea
<Dr_willis_> there are other 'powersaving'  tools out that set things on the fly - if you are on battery or not.
<aleboco> as?
<Dr_willis_> !info laptop-mode
<ubottu> Package laptop-mode does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> !find laptop
<ubottu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, laptop-net (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis_> I gotta run  - good luck
<aleboco> ok, thanks!
<Schuenemann> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<wildfrovii> Hola
<wildfrovii> ?
<goshawk> wildfrovii: hi
<wildfrovii> que pasa!
<Jucato> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<goshawk> uhm.... !it
<goshawk> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LiquidSun> german :P
<goshawk> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LiquidSun> lol
<LiquidSun> ok ty
<goshawk> :D
<Schuenemann> you know, you can play with the bot in private
<goshawk> Schuenemann: thanks, good to know
<Schuenemann> :D
<sbucat> hi again! i have a silly problem with my sound card intel alc861-vd
<sbucat> when i record wiht audacity the volume is very high
<sbucat> when i record with recordmydeskopt the volume is very low
<sbucat> -.-''
<wallace> br
<wallace> qual é o link para BR
<sbucat>  br?
<sbucat> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cyberponix> not to sound rude but this is an english room
<WaY> hello
<cyberponix> hey
<WaY> I don't know why keyboard stops working when I run compiz --replace
<WaY> what should I do?
<sbucat> mm sometime happend to me too
<sbucat> i reload kwin
<cyberponix> I'm yet to see that on my end
<sbucat> and then reload compiz
<pepe__> hola
<sbucat> hola
<pepe__> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo en kubuntu
<sbucat> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cyberponix> ENGLISH
<sbucat> !english | pepe__
<ubottu> pepe__: please see above
<pepe__> thanks
<sbucat> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pepe__> ok gracias
<cyberponix> yw
<sbucat> cyberponix: do you know something about this silly recordmydesktop?
<sbucat> ah i am angry
<cyberponix> record on desktop?
<sbucat> !recordmydeskop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydeskop
<sbucat> well
<sbucat> recordmydesktop is a software to create screen cast
<sbucat> with audio too
<WaY> sbucat but I cant reload kwin because I have no input for keyboard
<sbucat> WaY: xD i use a trick
<WaY> sbucat how do I reload kwin?
<sbucat> WaY: now go on your k bar
<sbucat> well press Alt F2
<cyberponix> sbucat: I can not say I do know anything about that...
<sbucat> then write kwin --replace when your keyboard is running
<sbucat> that type will be stored
<cyberponix> do you know anything about getting wifi to work on a toshiba laptop?
<sbucat> cyberponix: i have a toshiba with wifi xD
<sbucat> but i use an usb card
<cyberponix> satellite?
<sbucat> internal card sucks
<cyberponix> thats all I have for now
<WaY> I'm on kde4 and klaunch on kde4 doesnt record commands from one session to another
<sbucat> WaY: o..
<sbucat> are you sure?
<cyberponix> reboot?
<WaY> yes
<sbucat> WaY: you could create a script
<sbucat> open kate
<sbucat> and write kwin --replace
<cyberponix> WaY: have you tried a reboot?
<WaY> I have logout, reboot a hundred times
<sbucat> then save as kwin --replace
<sbucat> o sorry save as kwin.sh
<WaY> I'm going to make a script from console
<sbucat> and put on your deskotp
<WaY> thats it
<sbucat> then you'll click on that script
<sbucat> of course you set executable
<sbucat> it
<sbucat> cyberponix: what kind of wifi have you?
<sbucat> a sucking atheros ?
<cyberponix> atheros
<cyberponix> yes
<sbucat> o well i have too
<sbucat> i have nerver used
<sbucat> that's all
<sbucat> 15 bucks and you have a wifi compatible one
<cyberponix> I had it working yesterday, so I reformatted my drive to get rid of windows completely and well the fresh install and now I can not re do what I did yesterday
<sbucat> lol you are luckly
<sbucat> have you used madwifi driver?
<cyberponix> how do u figure?
<cyberponix> thats how I did it yesterdeay
<sbucat> maybe your atheros is not sucking as mine
<sbucat> i have ar5006 i think
<sbucat> and i have tried whole way but...
<cyberponix> r3366+5007 here
<sbucat> it was a silly card with windwos too...
<cyberponix> u wanna see if the way I did it yesterday works for you?
<sbucat> ah not at all
<cyberponix> lol
<sbucat> if on windows it doesn't work i don't waste my time
<sbucat> i know it's a bad card
<sbucat> xD
<sbucat> experience...bad experience
<cyberponix> but then again you arnt on windows anymore it seems some hardware works better without that windows curse
<sbucat> cyberponix: i am using only linux now
<sbucat> i have not windows xD
<sbucat> really my card works but it's a silly card beause with a silly among router and computer it doesn't work
<sbucat> + silly wall
<sbucat> cyberponix: do you have iwconfig pastebin ?
<newbember> hi 2all
<cyberponix> no don't think so
<newbember> any russians here?
<RurouniJones> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<newbember> хуясе
<newbember> меня и аглицкий не давит
<WaY> sbucat finaly i've changed to kwin and still not working keyboard
<newbember> hehe
<newbember> check xorg.conf
<WaY> newbember when kde is loading works until it get composited
<newbember> compiz on my laptop work perfect.. whats wrong?
<WaY> after that my keyboard stop working
<WaY> I thought you were talking to me before, sorry
<newbember> full keyboard or just some key bindings?
<WaY> full keyboard
<newbember> to you
<WaY> ahm ok
<newbember> quite strange
<sbucat> WaY: mm when you use kwin keyboard is still not working
<newbember> you are using compiz?
<sbucat> ?
<WaY> but when I return to kwin --replace still not working
<sbucat> :D
<WaY> it only works when is loading kde
<sbucat> it's very strange issue
<newbember> you need to smoke logs
<WaY> ok, what do you want me to paste?
<newbember> xsession.errors
<newbember> in your home directory
<WaY> ok, just a second, I'm rebooting for starting kde without composite
<WaY> and see if keyboard works
<newbember> anybody using laptop Acer 5920G?
<WaY> ok, it doesnt works runing kwin from starting session
<lukasz> how i have to use IRC??
<newbember> (-:
<lukasz> where i can find sever's
<newbember> which one you need?
<tictric> lukasz: you already found one :)
<lukasz> it my first use of irc
<lukasz> i come from poland
<newbember> I`m form Ukraine ))
<lukasz> you now i have installed gadu-gadu i think -this is shit
<newbember> but 5 years I was live in Poland
<WaY> about keyboard it sayskcminit (5778) KxkbConfig::load: Use kxkb false
<WaY> about keyboard it says on the log: kcminit (5778) KxkbConfig::load: Use kxkb false
<lukasz> i'm looking for a book about php, could you now somethink interestink
<newbember> hm
<lukasz> po polsku powiedz:)
<romunov> when i try to open a file from Dolphin, i get this message: sudo apt-get install esound
<romunov> oops
<romunov> when i try to open a file from Dolphin, i get this message: KDEInit could not launch 'ooffice'.
<newbember> just install
<tictric> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<WaY> xserver-xorg-input-kbd?
<WaY> kvkbd?
<lukasz> dzieki
<ixenakis> hello  :-))
<WaY> newbember are you there?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is KDE free'er than GNOME?
<Githzerai> CostaRicanQuaker: both are free. They are either free or non-free, no middle ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> but they're completely dependent on free tools and apps right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> they don't recquire any proprietor software?
<WaY> no
<cyberponix> Dr_willis:  are you still around?
<heinkel_111> hi
<heinkel_111> i am just getting my new laptop setup with kubuntu. I have a intel graphics card on it (integrated, non-fancy stuff) but it appears I am using a VESA graphics driver by default...there should be something better, right?
<Coggz> hi guys,
<Coggz> can i ask for general pc help or do i need another channel?
<cyberponix> Coggz: this is for Kubuntu
<Coggz> ok. so where should i ask...
<cyberponix> is it linux related?
<cyberponix> I have seen some things for other distros talked about on here
<Coggz> no, i need to ask some assistance fixing a pc
<Coggz> hardware purely... no software involved (unfortunately)
<cyberponix> shoot
<cyberponix> I am not saying I can help but I'll give it a try
<Coggz> ok, asus a7v333 motherboard... when powered on, the fans all kick in but it a) does not display on screen, & b) does not appear to boot (no HDD sound).
<Coggz> i have tried 3 graphics cards, all work in my machiene but not on the asus
<cyberponix> bios check out/
<cyberponix> ?
<gamu> hello/привет всем
<cyberponix> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cyberponix> Bios does not even show up?
<gamu> <cyberponix> !ru what is?
<Coggz> cyberponix: no idea... i dont get a post screen
<WaY> how do I purge with configuration files included all kde4?
<cyberponix> it was a boot tigger for what came on the screen right after I typed it
<cyberponix> all other hardware check out in other pc or just vid cards?
<Jaxtor> sooo, who's up for helping me getting my 8800gts graphics driver to work on kubuntu? :p
<Jaxtor> not used to linux, at all
<Coggz> cyberponix: i have to try different ram, etc... i have no idea why this could do it.. no beeps..
<cyberponix> sounds like a bad proccessor
<Coggz> really... that bad?
<AidanPryde> hi, Question: I do have Ubuntu 8.04 installed and want to switch to Kubuntu (8.04)
<AidanPryde> How do I do so?
<cyberponix> well depending on the one you dicid to go with it ca be pricy
<Coggz> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<AidanPryde> thats it?
<Coggz> !kde-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-desktop
<cyberponix> thats it
<Coggz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Coggz> oh,
<Coggz> kubuntu-desktop
<AidanPryde> and will install KDE 3.X or KDE 4?
<AidanPryde> and how do I decide if gnome of KDE starts while booting?
<Coggz> im not sure, follow that link, it should tell you
<AidanPryde> and will apt see that some stuff is already installed?
<gamu> may i ask litle quetion?
<sigma_> indeed
<cyberponix> shoot
<sigma_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Schuenemann> AidanPryde, it won't install it again
<WaY>  does anybody knows why my keyboard stop working when kde 4.1 is loaded? when is loading works perfectly (the first 3 seconds) after doing loging on kdm
<AidanPryde> ok, last Question: can I start the installation from Gnome/synaptic? Or should I close down Gnome and do so from console?
<Coggz> cyberponix: im gonna strip out my processor, and pop it in... boo hoo
<sigma_> WaY: are you on kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde 4.1 b2?
<WaY> yes sigma_
<WaY> it seems like KDE may be loading a particular keymap that is disabling my keyboard.
<sigma_> WaY: doubt thats a kde problem, seems a kubuntu issue, will probably be resolved in intrepid. however if it is a kde4.1 issue, wait for the rc
<sigma_> WaY: did it work in beta 1?
<WaY> i have it working before
<WaY> were do you set keyboard layout on kde4?
<AidanPryde> does the xorg.conf say something stupid about your keyboard?
<WaY> no AidanPryde
<amelie> hi everyone
<amelie> it's me again
<Coggz> hi###
<AidanPryde> ok, I'm lost then
<sigma_> try to reconfigure the xorg file
<gamu> hi
<amelie> could enable 3d desktop
<WaY> about keyboard it says on the log: kcminit (5778) KxkbConfig::load: Use kxkb false
<amelie> but
<sigma_> WaY: does kde3 work perfectly?
<WaY> I have no kde3
<amelie> still can't increase the desktop numbers in kubuntu hardy '
<WaY> but on gnome works
<sigma_> WaY: how can you not have kde3?
<Coggz> ffs... why do thyy put connectors on mobos in the hardest to get at places???!!!
<WaY> because I installed from hardy kde4 mix
<sigma_> WaY: oh you have ubuntu 8.04 with kde4.1 b2 installed?
<amelie> any help? also i don't have sound
<WaY> after installing kde4mix i've upgraded to 4.1
<sigma_> WaY: i see, well try the regular kubuntu cd
<sigma_> WaY: i think its safer to use intrepid when installing 4.1 standalone, but wait for a few alphas to pass, right now its more or less the same as hardy
<WaY> ok
<WaY> i'm going to reinstall from intrepid
<sigma_> WaY: at your own risk:)
<sigma_> WaY: its quite under developed, the installer is not even a gui
<WaY> no problem
<WaY> sigma_ but you don't know were can I change de keyboard layout on kde4?
<sigma_> WaY: just backup your data beforehand, it could destroy your system:)
<sigma_> WaY: System Settings >>> Keyboard & Mouse
<ubuntu__> iam on the live cd and the sda6 is not mounted.     $ sudo fsck.ext3 -p -c -v /dev/sda6
<ubuntu__> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda6: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<ubuntu__> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:e2fsck -b 8193 <device>              help?
<sigma_> however i dont think it works properly in hardy
<WaY> I've deleted ~/.kde4
<WaY> and now works
<WaY> what a misterious thing
<sigma_> WaY: oh i thought you would have done that
<WaY> nop :)
<sigma_> WaY: yeah you need to because the kde settings from 4.0.x would probably not be compatible with 4.1
<WaY> first I thought it was a problem of compiz
<Coggz> cyberponix: not el proccessor
<gamu> #!ru
<wainwright> Hey guys. I was wondering if any of you know how to add desktops to a KDE3 session so I can get a 4 sided cube with Compiz Fusion.
<WaY> how can I change screen resolution?
<genii> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> wainwright: Set the number of virtual desktops in the ccsm program
<wainwright> In General? It will not let me.
<ubuntu__> iam on the live cd and the sda6 is not mounted.     $ sudo fsck.ext3 -p -c -v /dev/sda6  fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6     /dev/sda6: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2  filesystem.
<ubuntu__> If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:e2fsck -b 8193 <device>              help?
<wainwright> Number of Desktops appears blue and I cannot change the value.
<genii> ubuntu__: Follow it's advice. Eg: sudo e2fsck -b8193 /dev/sda6
<genii> wainwright: alt-f2     kdesudo ccsm
<ubuntu__> genii:  done. no use
<WaY> how can I change screen resolution?
<wainwright> genii: Still not allowing me to change it.
<genii> ubuntu__: What does:   sudo fdisk -l | grep sda6      report
<genii> wainwright: Is the user you are on as the first user which was created when you installed, or a user added afterwards?
<wainwright> genii: The first user.
<genii> WaY: A fast way is usually to ctrl-alt  then the + or - key on your number pad
<genii> wainwright: No other immediate ideas come to mind then. Perhaps ask them in #compiz-fusion
<wainwright> I did. They solved it. Thanks very much :)
<genii> ubuntu__: Does the command:   sudo fdisk -l | grep sda6                  say that the partition is type is 83 Linux          or something different?
<genii> wainwright: np
<anom01y> anyone here know much about alsa ? #alsa is dead
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1063633    "amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: Invalid argument"    I dont know what this means or how to fix it..
<gamu> #кг
<gamu> #ru
<genii> !ru | gamu
<ubottu> gamu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slashammett> j'ai un probléme de freeze sous kubuntu quelqun pourrait m'aider svp?
<anom01y> how come whenever I reboot the computer hdd1 and hdb1 switch names all the time (hdd1 becomes hdb1, and vice versa), then when I reboot again they switch back, its kind of annoying
<anom01y> (one is a sata the other ide)
<genii> !fr | slashammett
<ubottu> slashammett: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<genii> anom01y: Perhaps use uuid instead of /dev/hdb1   or such. This would be in the loading line of the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slow-motion> hi
<nck> can i use kde4 icon set in gnome ?
<Githzerai> nck: only if u find package with kde icons and gnome icon names ;)
<nck> Githzerai: means if i install kde4 icon in gnome, some qt app will show its icon in gnome menu?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I opened up a KDE4 session alongside my KDE3 one and now I don't hear sound from my KDE3 session.  What gives??
<jose> hi
<Roey> hi
<jose> you speak  spanish?
<Roey> nein
<darcy> Does anyone know what program I would use to to convert divx or avi files to dvd? I've already tried DeVeDe with not success.
<Githzerai> nck: yes, but only if u install deafult kde icons. I would prefer using Gnome icon theme that has icons for KDE apps
<jose> hello
<nck> Githzerai: ya, that is what i want. any idea where should i get it?
<Githzerai> nckL first option or the second one ? :)
<darcy> what program converts divx or avi files to dvd
<Lupus> Hey
<Githzerai> nck: ?
<Lupus> How long does it take a PSU to discharge? I'm switching to a different PSU and need to replace the fan
<Cugel> Hello.
<jhutchins> darcy: Check out tovid.
<darcy> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> darcy: mplayer/mencode will do it, but it's difficult.
<Cugel> After a reboot Thunderbird starts on the wrong place on my (twinview) screen -- and also without borders. Where does KDE store info on window position and size of programs I start?
<nck> Githzerai: i mean where can i download the gnome icons that has icons for kde apps
<Githzerai> nck: gnome-look.org The bigger the file, the more icons it has. ;)
<nck> Githzerai: thanks alot
<jose> alguien hala español?
<Githzerai> nck: ;)
<jhutchins> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AidanPryde> hi, i use Ubuntu 8.04 and just installed the kubuntu-desktop Metapackage. After reboot kdm started, I logged in, but now I am again in gnome. How can I tell kdm to start KDE?
<Githzerai> AidanPryde: select session on login
<jose> es mi primera vez en linux
<AidanPryde> okay...
<AidanPryde> i'll try, thx alot
<jhutchins> AidanPryde: Are you getting kdm or gdm?
<jose> ok
<AidanPryde> kdm
<jhutchins> AidanPryde: I think you have an option for default session in kcontrol, not sure.
<Githzerai> jhutchins: session type is selected on login screen, kdm or gdm or whatever.... ;)
<jhutchins> Githzerai: I know that's an option, but where is the default selection set?
<darcy> jhutchins - I used synaptics to install tovid in kubuntu and now I can't find it to run it. any ideas
<Githzerai> jhutchins: systemsettings - advanced - login...
<jhutchins> darcy: Didn't install in the menu?
<Githzerai>  jhutchins: default : use previous...
<lod_> hi all
<lod_> i have a Q about sistem perm.; "rwxr-xr-x+" what the "+" means at the end and how to assign it?
<darcy> jhutchins: what I normally would have called the "start menu" before in my windows days - no
<jhutchins> darcy: try "which tovid" or "which todisc"
<TataYoyo> yo
<darcy> you mean download and install those ones...
<mahero> rr
<richard> hi
<richard> how can I stop konversation loading when I start the computer?
<darcy> jhutchins: what do you mean "which tovid" or "which todisc"?
<darcy> test
<richard> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darcy> jhutchins: I'm very new to linux (2 days to be exact) - I'm still a little inept
<amelie> hi
<romunov> i'm looking for a cool theme for KDE... any suggestions?
<amelie> i need help with the same problem... again
<amelie> can't enable more than 1 desktop in kubuntu
<amelie> i tried to add 4 desktops in the settings menu, in the ccsm, but nothing work
<Githzerai> romunov: Theme for what? icons, windows, style, wallpapwr.. ? :)
<amelie> i reinstall compiz
<amelie> and doesn't allow me to set more than 1 desktop
<romunov> Githzerai: all :P
<Githzerai> amelie: are u sure u have compiz-kde installed ?
<amelie> yes
<amelie> i have the wobbly windows
<amelie> i can enable the negative feature
<amelie> etc
<amelie> i know i have compiz
<amelie> i don't know if is different
<amelie> but i have kde desktop with compiz enabled
<Githzerai> amelie: under general options find desktop size and put say 4 for horisontal
<amelie> yes
<amelie> i've already tried that
<amelie> and the only thing it does
<amelie> is put the same desktop icon LARGER
<amelie> just that
<amelie> it only stretches the desktop icon on the taskbar
<Agent_bob> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Githzerai> amelie: under Preferences what backend do u use ?
<amelie> don't understand the question
<amelie> i'm newbie in this
<amelie> where i found that
 * Agent_bob looks at Dr_willis_ </shrugs>
<Dr_willis_> compiz can save its 'settings' in different ways. Some times when you change things. kde/compiz dosent see the changes.
<amelie> ok
<amelie> i found it
<Dr_willis_> it seems the 'flat file' option to save the settings. often works best for me. BUt i rarely use compiz any more
<Githzerai> In ccsm, down left, click on preferences, should be "backend" option , what does it say ?
<darcy> anyone know why after I installed "tovid" using synaptics that I can't find it to run it
<qunix> system >adiministrato>synaptic
<Dr_willis_> darcy,  menu items some times dont get refreshed. try running it from the terminal
<amelie> it says: profile: default  /   BACKEND: flat-file configuration backend
<Agent_bob> darcy could be hiden in the menu also.     or may not have auto refreshed.   kbuildsycoco
<amelie> the integration is grayed
<Githzerai> amelie: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<darcy> how do I get the menu to autorefresh or can I manually refresh it.
<Agent_bob> kbuildsycoca   sorry.  that ends with a
<darcy> in the terminal mode, what would be the code used
 * Dr_willis_ wonders if 'tovid' even has a GUI..
<Agent_bob> apt-cache show tovid
<amelie> i'm on the konsole, is installing the compiz kde
<amelie> now, what do i do?
<Githzerai> amelie: now change backend to kconfig
<melkart> will 8.10 feature exclusively kde4? (and not kde 3)
<Githzerai> melkart: yes
<slashammett> quelqun pourrai mexpliquer l'activation de l'UDMA sous kubuntu s'il vous plait?
<Agent_bob> melkart BUT! you will be able to install kde3 in it, as you can kde4 in the 8.4 release
<melkart> i see. thank you
<amelie> i've done it
<amelie> still the same
<Agent_bob> they are not finished with kde3 yet. it's still in development and i'm forward looking to the final release of kde3
<amelie> :(
<amelie> can't configure more than one
<Agent_bob> "reboot will fix anything"
<Githzerai> amelie: Have u even run compiz?
<amelie> yesssssssss
<amelie> i've have run it in graphic mode, in the konsole
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: Kde 3 is done, no work on it anymore. KDE 4 is from now on default.
<Agent_bob> Githzerai i beg to differ.
<amelie> i've have enabled the cube in ubuntu hardy... i just tried the kubuntu version
<amelie> and a lot of things are buggy...
<amelie> starting with the desktop thing
<amelie> and ending with the dvd playback...
<Dr_willis_> one of the many reasons i dont use compiz. :)
<Agent_bob> Githzerai are you a kde developer ?
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: you're wrong. Only bugfixes wil be released for KDE 3 , no new features. ;)
<amelie> i tried the kde 4 desktop too
<amelie> and lot of problems
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: no just clever reader ;)
<Agent_bob> Githzerai Jucato said there was another kde3 comming.   and he is a kde developer    whom should i believe ?
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: Official site has nothing on it.....
<Agent_bob> so ?
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: If it will come, where is the release plan. Only kde 4 there ... ;)
<NiceToMeatU> hi all
<amelie> this is so frustrating...
<amelie> :(
<NiceToMeatU> nice NiceToMeat(RU)
<NiceToMeatU> nick NiceToMeat(RU)
<NiceToMeatU> :))
<NiceToMeatU> в общем русские есть.
<Agent_bob> Githzerai so you know it's a fact because it's not on a web page ?    hehhe old "missing link" reasoning showing up i think...
 * DarthFrog is the missing link between men and apes. :-)
<amelie> well thanks anyway guys...
<amelie> bye
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog :)
<Agent_bob> amelie
<NiceToMeatU> Guys, i'm noob in kubuntu... how i can install kopete?
<DarthFrog> NiceToMeatU: Isn't it installed by default?
<zabbadapp> it's already there
<Agent_bob> amelie did you ask in #compiz-fusion ?
<Dr_willis_> 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'
<NiceToMeatU> default? O_O where?
<NiceToMeatU> ahaha
<NiceToMeatU> real default :)))
<Dr_willis_> I thought it was installed by default also.
<DarthFrog> NiceToMeatU: Try this: Press Alt-F2 and type "kopete" in the entry field.
<zabbadapp> isn't it on the qucklaunch toolbar already (kde3 ... kde4 i don't know cause it stayed on my computer for about 5 min)
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: Explain to me one logical thing: If they've put so much effort in KDE 4 why would they bother with KDE 3 anymore? KDE 4 goal is to replace kde 3 not to exsit alongside of it. Bugfixes : yes. New features: KDE 4;)
<DarthFrog> AFAIK, KDE3 is in maintenance mode.
<Agent_bob> Githzerai explain to me one thing.   if a man speaks and there is no Githzerai there to hear it, is he still wrong ?         why ?   why ?   why ?     if you can know what another person thinks then you can answer why they do womething.
<Agent_bob> something
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Are you saying there will be a new release of KDE3 other than a maintenance release?
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: I'm just telling you that you misunderstood him, thats all ;)
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog check the #kubuntu logs for what Jucato said about it yesterday or day before.
<Agent_bob> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<NiceToMeatU> but... guys... there no russian charset
<NiceToMeatU> in kopete
<Agent_bob> that would be an i18 issue.
<NiceToMeatU> how i can install russian charset? :)))
<Agent_bob> install the correct kde-language-pack
<NiceToMeatU> ok.. i tray
<DarthFrog> Ugh, there's no search ability for the logs. :-(
<Agent_bob> browser can search
<DarthFrog> NiceToMeatU: Did you get Kopete running?
<zabbadapp> i know for sure cyrillic works in kopete (kde3), because I have gotten russian ICQ-spam ... even had a collegue at work translate it for me :)
<Agent_bob> or at least i have never met a browser that couldn't
<Agent_bob> zabbadapp if you couldn't read it, how do you know it displayed correctly ?     or did the tr4anslator read it from the very window ?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Damn! :-)  And I've already had a cup of coffee. :-)
<Agent_bob> :)
<zabbadapp> i did a screenshot and mailed it to someone who lived in the then soviet ...
<richard> hi - if I have a .sh script, how can I make it so that I have to click and icon to run it, rather than run it from Konsole?
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: I can't find it in log, sure it was yesterday ?
<Agent_bob> zabbadapp what i'm saying is that the snapshot/log_file/copy/whatever  may have saved the encoding rather than what you actually viewed.    that's all.     i can see the russian text here in the console but it's not russian text it's the ascii chars for the encoding.   i.e. they couldn't read what i see but if i send it to someone the see it (translated) into their charset and can read it.
<Agent_bob> Githzerai i said maybe two days ago
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure what tz the logs are in.
<Agent_bob> probably gmt
<Agent_bob> so try two days
<WaY> hello
<DarthFrog> richard:  Right-click on the Desktop and select Create New/Link to Application.
<WaY> Githzerai it happened again
<WaY> I restarted computer and my keyboard turned off
<WaY> but I can't be deleting ~/.kde4 all the time
<Agent_bob> oh wait.  that link doesn't have  #kubuntu  only #ubuntu logs  ?
<WaY> now works the ALT + F1...
<DarthFrog> It has Kubuntu logs.
<richard> DarthFrog: cheers
<DarthFrog> There's a KDE4 story on Slashdot.
<DarthFrog> richard: Yer welcome.
<richard> DarthFrog: actually, one more question?
<richard> the script is really simple
<richard> its just:
<richard> echo "test"
<DarthFrog> richard: Answers are $1, Correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are free.
<richard> sudo shutdown -P +30
<richard> lol
<richard> i pointed that application link to it
<richard> when i click it the Link to Application loads for ages but then nothing else happens
<richard> is there any way to tell if its worked? :$
<DarthFrog> richard: Is your script set executable?  How  are you sending the requisite password to sudo?
<richard> the password is on the next line
<richard> it works if I open Konsole and type ./test.sh
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: quote Jucato : "there is another 3.5.x release planned." Note: last number=bugfix verasion. Amarok did the same with 1.4.9.1 Therefore no new features....
<DarthFrog> richard: Not something I really know all that much about, sorry.
<DarthFrog> That was your free dumb look. :-)
<richard> ok, thankyou anyway!
<NiceToMeatU> yeee :) russian charset is working :))))
<Agent_bob> Githzerai i NEVER said new feathures.   i said another kde3 release.  anything beyond that is your concoction not mine
<g6pd> howdy
<g6pd> where can i get driver for n-br02g wireless adapter (laptop)
<Agent_bob> Githzerai also read the context of those posts.
<Dr_willis_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<g6pd> i tried  to install from cd with wine but didnt work
<g6pd> howdy willis wass up dude ?
<Dr_willis_> wine and windows drivers - that aint going to happen :)
<g6pd> yap its a longshot
<ubuntu__> how to eject the live cd while you are runing kubuntu by that live cd? and then insert a writable cd and writ it with k3b ?
 * Agent_bob is kind of curious why they never built a *nix kernel that could exec file.exe or file.com natively
<DarthFrog> ubuntu_: Interesting.  I don't think you can do that.  But I don't know for certain.
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Probably because nobody who was capable of doing such a thing was interested in doing it.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ you'd have to load the entire system into ram.  that can be done if you have enough ram.
<DarthFrog> All you would do would produce a piss-poor version of Windows.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog possable
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  ya i have 2g
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog no.  i mean both elf and what ever form M$ uses   not an M$ only kernel
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  how can i do it
<DarthFrog> ubuntu_: Or you could load the system on a USB thumbdrive and boot from that.
<ubuntu__> no. ill choose ram
<Githzerai> <Agent_bob> Yes I've read it . And for me there is a stong line between release and bugfix update. It's just a story for small children. Sorry if I offended you, but I just dissagree with that statement. ;)
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Oh, I knew what you meant.  And my comment stands. :-)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ i "think" it would have to be done at boot time.   the knoppix crew do it.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog heh.
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob: how can i do it
<Agent_bob> Githzerai offend ?     i have not been violated.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ i didn't say i could do it.   i said it can be done.   the knoppix people do it.   so it can be done.   check with them on how they do it.
<Githzerai> Agent_bob: Just to make sure. No violence intended, just a disagreement ;)
<ubuntu__> my distro just gets held at boot up. at some hardware layer thing message.... any clue?
 * Agent_bob get amused at the misuse of the word "offend" in this day and time...    as if an unkind word was able to "offend"   and it's not.   </shrugs> 
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ ?   explain ?     do you have an installed linux system ?
<ubuntu__> ya
<Agent_bob> ya and it doesn't boot ?
<Agent_bob> "hardware layer thing"   hal ?
<darcy> I installed tovid and now when I click on it in the menu, it shows it loading then it goes away. any ideas how to fix it?
<ubuntu__> ya
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  dont know the exact mesg
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ ok.   from what you can remember,  does it "hang" or does keyboard input go to a black screen with text,  or ???
<Agent_bob> anyone know what does this ?    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d420e0344
<DarthFrog> Cute.  Never seen that one before.
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: In what context do you see that error msg?
<Agent_bob> google has seen it about 1200 times
<RYNIEK> #ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  hang. stops responding.
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  with a frozen picture of the last thing visible
<DarthFrog> ubuntu_: The hang is permanent?  How long did you let it go?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ that can probably be fixed/worked_around  but we need to know more about where it hangs.   and if it's truely hung   will  ctrl+alt+f1 change the screen ?
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  no. nothing changes the screent. alt ctrl del or esc . none
<Agent_bob> ok.   try booting with kernel argument added  "acpi=off"
<Agent_bob> or "noacpi"
<vdsy> anyone know the reason? running ubuntu and then "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" made some KDE icons disappear
<Agent_bob> also might add "nosplash"   to get more info should it still hang
<ubuntu__> Agent_bob:  how do  i do that
<Agent_bob> vdsy cause kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that depends on all the 'default' kubuntu files/settings   and thus hides something in the menu   as opposed to the "kde" meta package.
<aref_> im brazilian yuo speak portuguese
<vdsy> crap!!!
<vdsy> purging kubuntu-desktop doesnt reach the dependencies either
<vdsy> Agent_bob install kde-desktop fix this?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu__ at the grub splash   or grub prompt    press [esc]   then select the version to boot and press   [e]   then the kernel line and press [e]   add    noacpi nosplash    and press [enter] then press [b]
<Agent_bob> vdsy no.   running kmenu edit can fix it.
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> ill try
<Coggz> hey all
<ubuntu__> thx
<Agent_bob> is there a kde-desktop package ?
<Coggz> anyone here using tablet-pc?
<vdsy> yes there is
<Agent_bob> vdsy i didn't say "kde-desktop"  i said "kde"
<Agent_bob> no matter. you have installed the kubuntu defaults now.   so you'll have to tweek or purge   and tweek is easier.
<vdsy> oh damn!!! too much work to do that
<Agent_bob> vdsy ?   to run kmenuedit   and select the boxes that are not slected to display ???
<Agent_bob> like show konqueror profiles    for example    imo that is one of the more useful menu itoms and kubuntu defaults to not show it....
<aref_> si rom
<Agent_bob> and terminal sessions ...
<vdsy> actually, i jsut wanted to have both
<vdsy> didnt think kubuntu-desktop would do this
<Agent_bob> vdsy welcome to "just works" mentality.
<vdsy> hahaha yeah ok
 * Agent_bob 's translation of "just works"    "just works means; is setup the way one code monkey thought the rest of the world should want it setup."
<vdsy> yes, and i actually use slackware
<vdsy> wanted to try out the whole ubuntu/kubuntu thing
<Agent_bob> vdsy i used slack 5 non-release release until last year.
<vdsy> cool
<vdsy> what happened, got sick of the manual tweaking eh
<Agent_bob> no.   got rid of the lappy.   got handed a new one.
<vdsy> no i got a lappy with slackware and ubuntu..it was great until my kubuntu blunder
<Agent_bob> and seeing that i had also been using ubuntu sense hoary rooted, i figured it was easier to clone it than install anything else.
<vdsy> pretty much the main reason i wanted to try out ubuntu
<vdsy> less manual tweaking of anything
<vdsy> i supposed anyway
<Agent_bob> vdsy you can try reinstalling  ubuntu-desktop and see if it restores ubuntu defaults      sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<vdsy> was thinking of that actually, BUT
<vdsy> not sure where the but is yet
<vdsy> not exactly sure how that would help
<vdsy> other than the hutning down kde file one by one and install kde apps one by one...but dammit, too much work
<vdsy> i came to ubuntu with the idea i didnt have to do this all the time
<vdsy> hahaha
<Agent_bob> one reason that i do NOT make a habbit of reccomending *buntu-desktop when people want to "add" another de to their system.   there are meta packages made for that. that don't mess with other defaults    (or at least not as badly)  examples are;  kde, xfce4 and, gnome
<Agent_bob> vdsy open a terminal  and check what you "think" you lost...    maybe konqueror for example.   or what ever.   see if the command is still there.
<asobi> is there a way to turn the screensaver on and off with a click or key?
 * Agent_bob still thinks it's a menu issue      but could be wrong
<vdsy> they're all there actually, it's the icons are missing....e.g. kopete while it's on, i cant see what they are....
<vdsy> the icons on the menu are fine
<vdsy> it's when i use an app when most of the icons in it are missing..or is it called widgets?
<Agent_bob> vdsy yeah it's a theme/artwork/thang     reinstall ubuntu-desktop and see if it helps
<vdsy> ok
<vdsy> ill give it a go
<vdsy> thanx a lot man
 * Agent_bob assumes you had ubuntu-desktop before this happened
<vdsy> yes ur right
<Agent_bob> yeah try it..
<vdsy> cuz y'know slackware always used KDE, more comfortable with it
<vdsy> anyway
<vdsy> thanx man
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Agent_bob> vdsy you might want to test with the "kde" meta package too.  it will be more like the slack kde you are used too    well sorta.
<Agent_bob> in all truth i never leave anything default long enough to get used to it....   can't stand "default" for that long...
<Agent_bob> takes at least a minimum of two days to get used to something and it doesn't stay default for 2 hours.
 * Agent_bob boot's a live CD and has to spend 30 minutes setting up things before he can use it...
<Agent_bob> asobi screensaver  eh ?
<Agent_bob> you could map a hotkey to it.
<Agent_bob> well it looks like that may be a kernel bug  the *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x08147650 ***
<lukasz_> have you got kde or gnome on *buntu
<lukasz_> ??????????
<Agent_bob> lukasz_ @ whom ?
<asobi> how do i map a hotkey?
<Agent_bob> khotkeys
<asobi> is that installed?
<Dr_willis_> If not.. install it
<lukasz_> wwesorry i was in kitchen
<Dr_willis_> !info khotkey
<ubottu> Package khotkey does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> !info khotkeys
<ubottu> Package khotkeys does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> Hmm...
<Dr_willis_> !find khot
<ubottu> File khot found in app-install-data, hotswap-gui, kde-i18n-be, kde-icon-theme-kneu, kde-icons-kneu (and 131 others)
<lukasz_> i've got kde
<Dr_willis_> ive never used it.. heck.. we may be confused, :)
<lukasz_> i changed yesterdey
<asobi> not under adept
<Dr_willis_> khotkeys seems to be installed by default here.
<Agent_bob> tty3 [greg@dell:~] o `which khotkeys `
<Agent_bob> kdebase-bin
<lukasz_> wihich is better kde or gnome
<lukasz_> ??
<Dr_willis_> lukasz_,  depends on your needs.
<asobi> not seeing it
<Dr_willis_> Each can do the same jobs.. Which is better...  Butter Pecan, or Rocky Road. :)
<Agent_bob> blackbox is better.
<Agent_bob> cause it's less than the other two choices.
<Dr_willis_> Im using JWM. at the moment.
<DarthFrog> KDE is better.
<DarthFrog> vi is better than emacs, too. :-)
<lukasz_> one month ago i had icewm installed
<Agent_bob> but less is more than more.   cause more is less than less
<Dr_willis_> Vanilla is better then Butter Pecan, when you are putting it on Apple Pie. :)
 * Dr_willis_ droooools..... Pieeeeeeee....
<lukasz_> my english is not good
<Dr_willis_> This is 'linux' use what you want.
<lukasz_> i'm from poland
<Dr_willis_> I'm in Indiana :)
<DarthFrog> lukasz_:  Your English is much better than our Polish.
<lukasz_> irc is better dan kadu
<DarthFrog> I'm from British Columbia.
<lukasz_> it's my first konversation:D
<lukasz_> on irc
<DarthFrog> Welcome to the Light Side of the Force. :-)
<lukasz_> i havent got what to do
<lukasz_> everythink is boring
 * Dr_willis_ is confused.
<tzd> is the font in Firefox based on my KDE font please?
<lukasz_> what are you playing on PC
<lukasz_> ??
<akhom> im playing torus trooper
<akhom> and gunroar
<lukasz_> i am laying queake 3 arena
<DarthFrog> I'm thinking of installing Civ IV - Beyond The Sword in Wine this afternoon.
<lukasz_> who now how i can play in quake on multiplyer??
<akhom> does Civ run good on wine?
<DarthFrog> akhom: Yep.
<lukasz_> i play games on my brother comuter where is vista
<Dr_willis_> Quake 1 - has native linux client., and several redone  variations also. :) theres also several Quake3 based games. that are free/gpl
<lukasz_> and on my kubuntu i wasn't installed wine because it's shit
<Dr_willis_> !info alienarena
<ubottu> Package alienarena does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> bummer. :)
<Dr_willis_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lukasz_> yesterday i have seencall of duty 4
<lukasz_> is there somebody who installed this on wine??
<Dr_willis_> see the wine app data base.
<Dr_willis_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<martijn81> there is an quake4 installer for linux
<DarthFrog> Is Quake4 any good?
<martijn81> yup
<martijn81> works pretty wel
<lukasz_> and call of duty 4
<DarthFrog> As a game, I've always thought that Quake1 was the best.
<Dr_willis_> Ive been Playing FreeCol, or  FreeCiv lately.
<timd> hi guys. just switched to kde4 on my laptop could someone point me to the advanced system options such as power and changing my display driver in xorg?
<DarthFrog> Best of the Quake games, that is.
<lukasz_> no, quake 3 arena
<timd> seems very basic settings
<lukasz_> it was the best
<Dr_willis_> Quake3  has some very good 'variants' now, world of padman, alien arena, tremulus, and others i imagine.
<lukasz_> i played this when i was a kid, i am still kid:D
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i set this channel to join on connect with xchat?
<DarthFrog> lukasz_: Q3A wasn't a single player game.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  in the 'server' settings, theres a 'auto join' field, and a password field for nickserv, and other settings
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  network list -> networks, --> edit...
<kyncani> timd: i don't think there is any easy way to change xorg display driver since hardy, you have to edit xorg.conf yourself
<becker_11> Hello does anyone here run boinc/seti on k/ubuntu pls?
<lukasz_> what is costaricanquaker??
<CostaRicanQuaker> me?
<lukasz_> *is a
<CostaRicanQuaker> a person from costa rica in central america
<CostaRicanQuaker> who is a member of the religious society of friends which are also known as quakers
<DarthFrog> Who throws young virgins into volcanos? :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<lukasz_> :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> those are the waponi woo
<CostaRicanQuaker> in joe against the volcano
<DarthFrog> Good.  Waste of young virgins, IMHO.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<lukasz_> do you now who is doda??
<lukasz_> from poland
<Dr_willis_> I have a "Quaker Parrot" :) hes just a little parrot with an attitude.
<smarty> This convo is getting interesting ^_^
<CostaRicanQuaker> ha
<becker_11> I have been trying for many hours to locate the path to the seti w/u crunching app as I want to replace it with another I have downloaded
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's this ubuntu developper a friend who i met in england
<CostaRicanQuaker> jonathan riddell
<becker_11> Can anyone help pls
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the irc channel for quaker says "it's nto about the parrots"
<CostaRicanQuaker> or something to that effect
<Dr_willis_> becker_11,   You are refering to the binary for seti@home ?
<DarthFrog> becker_11:  Run the "updatedb" command then use the "locate" command to find your file.
<Dr_willis_> if you installed seti@home with the package manager, the package manager can show you a list of all installed files also.
<becker_11> Dr_willis yes thats correct
<DarthFrog> CostaRicanQuaker: JRiddell is the founder of Kubuntu, I believe.
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Dr_willis_> !find seti
<ubottu> Found: boinc-app-seti
<Agent_bob> becker_11 which command_name
<CostaRicanQuaker> he dances real well scottish dance music
<akhom> lol i thought J riddel was a basketball player
<Agent_bob> becker_11 find /usr -iname '*string_in_name*'
<CostaRicanQuaker> if you go to http://photos.wgyf.org/Ceilidh
<DarthFrog> CostaRicanQuaker: With enough scotch whiskey in me, I dance to anything very poorly. :-)
<becker_11> Dr_willis I agree but it doesn't show me the path in the filesystem to whee the binary actually is
<CostaRicanQuaker> you/ll see some picture of him and i
<CostaRicanQuaker> he's also a quaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i'm not sure about how much of a drinker he is
<Dr_willis_> becker_11,  it should. if its  binary.. its got to be in the path somewhere.
<CostaRicanQuaker> at the time i smoked, he seemed ot really dislike that
<DarthFrog> CostaRicanQuaker: That's OK, I'll have his share. :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i'm straight edge
<lukasz_> ale nudy
<becker_11> Dr_willis I'll give it a go
<lukasz_> rozumiecie co pisze??
<lukasz_> zawaliscie, nikt mnie nie rozumie
<lukasz_> zna ktos polski??
<CostaRicanQuaker> polish?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> i knewit
<Agent_bob> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<Agent_bob> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<lukasz_> rozumie ktos polski??
<Dr_willis_> i dont even see how to run the seti@home stuff under ubuntu
<lukasz_> nikt
<Dr_willis_> ahh its called 'boinc'
 * Agent_bob doesn't see why seti@home
<becker_11> Dr_willis using the boinc manager
<martijn81> Dr_willis_: install flashplayer-nonfree
<ign0ramus> does anyone know which "userchrome.css" to edit in Fx3?  I have multiple ones (in /home/.mozilla, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0, /usr/lib/firefox, etc)  I've tried editing a couple, with no results...
<lukasz_> lets' tolk about girls
<Dr_willis_> martijn81,  what does flash have to do with seti@home?
<lukasz_> not computer's
<lukasz_> girls
<Dr_willis_> !find boinc
<ubottu> Found: boinc-app-seti, boinc-client, boinc-dbg, boinc-dev, boinc-manager (and 2 others)
<timd> any kde4 kubuntu users here? having problems ive done a base kde4 install on my laptop but system settings doesnt have any options to configure the video drivers ect where has kde3 did am i missing something?
<Agent_bob> ksetispy - monitoring utility for the SETI@home client
<martijn81> Dr_willis_: wasn' t seti@home not that flash game?
<Agent_bob> setiathome - SETI@Home Client (install package)
<lukasz_> dziewczynu
<Agent_bob> tkseti - GUI front-end to the SETI@Home client for UNIX.
<lukasz_> www.eroty.pl
<Dr_willis_> martijn81,  i think you are confused.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<martijn81> lol. i am sorry then
<becker_11> Dr_willis it's a distrobuted computing project searching for signs of ET using unused cpu cycles
<lukasz_> everythuin is boring
<Agent_bob> wmsetimon - A dock app which show you the current state of your SETI@Home units
<Agent_bob> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_willis_> becker_11,  Yes. :) i know what it is.. but aparently its grown beyond that.. and called boinc now.
<ign0ramus> seti@home is when you allow your computer to be used to search for aliens by some group in California
<Dr_willis_> seti is one of its 'jobs'
<lukasz_> www.naruto.wbijam.pl
<becker_11> thats it
<martijn81> lukasz_: please stop spamming us
<ign0ramus> don't feed the troll, please ;)
<lukasz_> i am spaming??
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: do you know the proper userchrome.css to edit for Firefox 3?
<lukasz_> w
<Dr_willis_> ign0ramus,  not a clue
<lukasz_> www.kreskowka.pl
<lukasz_> lokk it]
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: me neither.  Since upgrading from feisty to gutsy to hardy, I now have like 10 different firefox profile folders, and I'm not even sure which one is controlling what!
<Dr_willis_> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<lukasz_> ale nudy
<lukasz_> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddddddddddy
<Dr_willis_> ign0ramus,  yea. i always found the way firefox does profiles. to be annoying.
<Dr_willis_> lukasz_,  theres other channels for idle chitchat
<lukasz_> dggtrffvergesfduhwefjiexcwufgqwdedn urfrslghregjderstgeo
<Dr_willis_> this is techkically a place for kubuntu support.
<DarthFrog> lukasz_: Please stop it.
<lukasz_> do you now channells about games??
<lukasz_> english channel
<Dr_willis_> No i dont.
<Dr_willis_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lukasz_> ok i stop it
<martijn81> lukasz_: do i need to ask an op to remove you from this channel?
<lukasz_> ok ok i  stoped it
<martijn81> :)
<lukasz_> noyt yet
<lukasz_> not
<Agent_bob> stopping is good.   you shouldn't have started.
<lukasz_> give me some interesting channel
<DarthFrog> lukasz_: You're on the wrong network.  You should be on the EFNet IRC network.
<Agent_bob> !CoC | lukasz_
<ubottu> lukasz_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Scunizi> I've ripped a personal DVD my dad sent me of a vacation.  Now I have several vob files.  I'm trying to use k3b to reburn it and can get the video to work but the audio is missing. When doing a "New video DVD Project" in k3b which files do I put in the "audio" folder and which in the "video" folder?
<Ray`> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<ign0ramus> scunizi: i take it you don't have the original dvd anymore?
<lukasz_> se
<lukasz_> you
<lukasz_> e
<martijn81> lukasz_: !!
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: I do and know I can burn an iso of it for copying.. but I'm trying to learn how to do it from vob files.
<Agent_bob> Scunizi yeah the origenal could have just been mounted and you could copy the content with konq.
<ign0ramus> scunizi: yeah, that's what i would suggest, but it's good to learn... i'm looking around for you right now
<Agent_bob> thus preserving the dir struct
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: thanks..
<lukasz_> i've got problem with ububntu
<lukasz_> could you help me
<Agent_bob> not after the way you have behaved,   go set in the corner
<Scunizi> lukasz_: you have to ask a question.. if someone knows the answer they let you know
<lukasz_> narazie wam
<lukasz_> nie moge uruchomic wine
<lukasz_> czego??
<Scunizi> lukasz_: /join #winehq
<ign0ramus> lukasz_: !pl
<Scunizi> !pl | lukasz_
<ubottu> lukasz_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lukasz_> dzieki
<ign0ramus> scunizi: what files do you currently have? (how many and what type - all .vob's?)
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: let me check.. hang on.
 * Agent_bob has .vob's what have the sound in them...     ???
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: I've got video_ts.bup & .ifo & .vob.... I've also got VTS_01)0.bup & .ifo as well as vts_01_1 (through 5).vob
<ign0ramus> scunizi: hmm... I see people recommending re-opening the project and transcoding to .avi, but I think that defeats the purpose of what you're trying to do...
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: yes.. and a degradation
<Agent_bob> !freeformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ign0ramus> Scunizi: have you tried putting the files in the VIDEO_TS folder (leaving AUDIO_TS) empty, and burning?
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: that's when I got a functional video but no audio
<ign0ramus> scunizi: /me continues looking
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i just upgraded to hardy heron from dapper drake
<CostaRicanQuaker> compiz is already installed right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check on that?
<engineer> try running the compiz command
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is?
<martijn81> CostaRicanQuaker: i do not think it is installee
<engineer> compiz
<martijn81> CostaRicanQuaker: i do not think it is installed on kubuntu
<Agent_bob> what's the tag to set a document base address  ?    (html)
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i chck
<ign0ramus> scunizi: the few places i saw, adding the files to VIDEO_TS *should* work... I'm no expert, so I don't want to give any bad information.  Hopefully someone better suited to answer can help.
<engineer> apt-cache policy compiz-core
<CostaRicanQuaker> compiz-core:
<CostaRicanQuaker>   Installed: (none)
<CostaRicanQuaker>   Candidate: 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7
<CostaRicanQuaker>   Version table:
<CostaRicanQuaker>      1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 0
<CostaRicanQuaker>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<ign0ramus> scunizi: prime example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642825
<CostaRicanQuaker>      1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 0
<CostaRicanQuaker>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<CostaRicanQuaker> oops
<CostaRicanQuaker> sorry
 * CostaRicanQuaker opens pastebin
<CostaRicanQuaker> so?
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i have compiz?
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: thanks for looking.. I am too.. AARrrgg.. I just dropped the dvd I made yesterday back into the drive and viola!  it now works.
<ign0ramus> scunizi: wait, so putting the files in VIDEO_TS does work?  I'm curious now...
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: yep.. I'm off to try it in a real dvd player instead of the computer.. be right back
<ign0ramus> kk
<CostaRicanQuaker> martijn81: what od i do now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> engineer:?
<martijn81> CostaRicanQuaker: you do not have compiz installed
<engineer> CostaRicanQuaker apt-cache policy compiz-core
<martijn81> CostaRicanQuaker: best is to ask this question in #compiz-fusion
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i install it hten?
<engineer> martijn81 don't say that
<engineer> CostaRicanQuaker sudo aptitude install compiz-core
<martijn81> well, it is the channel for it
<engineer> martijn81 not the channel for " how do i install it hten?"
<martijn81> also
<Scunizi> ign0ramus: works!
 * CostaRicanQuaker installing
 * LionP finds a free nickname. :)
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<Nece228> hello
<Nece228> i really love kde 3.4 and i dont wanna switch to kde 4
<Nece228> *kde 3.5
<linutauro> msg NickServ identify rifa01
<apachelogger> linutauro: at times a / is useful ;-)
<Nece228> so does in kubuntu 8.10 will be possible to install kde 3.5?
<apachelogger> Nece228: no
<Dr_willis_> Huh? ive heard it will be possible.
<apachelogger> no
<Nece228> kde 3.5 will not be in reposties?
<apachelogger> we removed everything not necessary
<LionP> I'm assuming that KDE 4.1 will add many of the missing features that 3.5 has and 4.0 doesn't.
<apachelogger> which is about everything but kdelibs ... of course selected KDE 3 apps are also still available
<LionP> At least, I'm hoping so.
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<Nece228> then what shall i do if i hate kde 4?
<DarthFrog> Nece228: Keep running KDE3.
<apachelogger> Nece228: a) compile 3.5 yourself b) just don't upgrade c) go with the time and get used to kde 4
<DarthFrog> Nece228: Don't upgrade past Hardy.
<LionP> I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's used a KDE 4.1 alpha/beta/whatever, what they think of it compared to 3.5
<DarthFrog> KDE4 is, not surprisingly, not as mature as KDE3.  Still, it works quite well and is the future.
<DarthFrog> So install it in Hardy and try it, in parallel with KDE3.
<Nece228> yeah, but when kubuntu 8.04 will be dead (after 18 months) then ill cant use apt-get anymore
<apachelogger> LionP: I am using KDE 4 since last november and was not able to switch back to KDE 3.5
<apachelogger> in fact I had to use GNOME for about 2 months
<LionP> apachelogger: Well yeah but I know 4.0 isn't so great, that's why I'm not running it.
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: Why couldn't you move back?
<DarthFrog> 4.1 is quite usable.
<DarthFrog> Beta2 is current.
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: I imagine you wouldn't want to work on dos either?
<darcy> what is the problem when starting a program and it shows its loading then it just disappears
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: Ah, by preference.
<Nece228> so i dont see any other way: when kubuntu 8.04 will be unsuported ill use gnome
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: by adoption to the better I'd say
<apachelogger> a lot of people I talked with were not able to go back to KDE 3.5 even if KDE 4.0 was not all that great
<apachelogger> Nece228: good choice
<DarthFrog> Really?  Hmm, strange.  KDE3 is quite solid.
<Nece228> sorry guys, i dont like kde4 its rip off vista and i prefer clean style
<tictric> Sorry Nece228 your last comment was crap
<DarthFrog> Nece228: That's the good thing about Linux: you have many choices.  If KDE doesn't suit you, try something else.
<Nece228> haha why?
<DarthFrog> XFce is quite good.
<Nece228> i used xubuntu but its crap for me :/
 * LionP is willing to bet that someone forks 3.5 at some point.
<darcy> is there anyone that is actually out there willing to help or am I on my own for figuring out this problem???
 * DarthFrog wonders why all this emphasis on the environment.  Surely it's the apps that matter most.  After all, you don't have a computer to just run a system!
<Red_Wraith> darcy: what is your problem?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i run slsk from wine?
<Dr_willis_> slsk?
<CostaRicanQuaker> soulseek
<CostaRicanQuaker> a p2p programme
<Nece228> i like only two des: first is kde 3.5 and second is gnome, i hate every other environment
<Dr_willis_> Check the wine app database.
<Freddy2> hi
<Dr_willis_> !appdb | CostaRicanQuaker
<shane_> is there a wiki for tovid
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<darcy> red_wraith: I have tovid and when I run it, it shows up on the program bar at the bottom of the screen then after 30 secs it just disappears and no program.
<apachelogger> Nece228: I would very much appreciate it if you wouldn't call the xubuntu team's work - crap
<DarthFrog> darcy: Run it from the command line and see if you get any feedback.
<LionP> Nece228: Things change, you know. Have you used a 4.1 beta? By the time 8.10 rolls around it's going to be different from 4.0
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, I'd do what DarthFrog said, darcy.
<Nece228> apachelogger: when i sayd crap to me, i mean that i dont like xfce, its buggy and panel theming is horrible
<apachelogger> Nece228: that still doesn't make it crap, does it?
<apachelogger> unusable maybe
<apachelogger> but not crap
<Nece228> apachelogger: i mean its crap only for me
<darcy> how do I run it from the command line???
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a peer to peer programme for *ubuntu?
<apachelogger> Nece228: well, keep this opinion for youself then, thank you
<Nece228> apachelogger: but i like that xubuntu copying style from gnome
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  doZens of them.. depends on what network you are wanting to access
<Dr_willis_> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<DarthFrog> darcy: Press Alt-F1 and type "konsole" in the entry field.
<tictric> Nece228: It's very rude to call others work crap. Especially if one can't do it better himself
<DarthFrog> SoulSeek?  Never heard of that one.
<CostaRicanQuaker> DrWillis: which is the best for mp3s
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...music
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  no idea.
<darcy> DarthFrog: what command then would I used within the terminal screen??
<Freddy2> Nece228: many things are also bad at kde4, and i wouldn't say it's crap.. you should respect the job of everyone, even if you don't like it
<DarthFrog> !soulseek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<yusuo> hi how do i install kubuntu via a live cd in terminal
<Nece228> tictric: i just sayd that too rough, okay?
<DarthFrog> darcy: What are you trying to run?
<yusuo> please help me
<Dr_willis_> yusuo,  i dont think the live cd can do that.
<darcy> DarthFrog: tovid
<Dr_willis_> the alternative cd installer is text based. and the DVD might have both installers on it.
<tictric> Nece228: it's offendig. Just imagine yourself on the side of the developers
<yusuo> really because the kdesktop inst loading, im having trouble installing a distro on a laptop it always fails somewhere along the line
<DarthFrog> darcy: Then type "tovid" at the command line.
<Dr_willis_> yusuo,  i tend to use the alternative cd - it can often install on problem systems.
<tictric> but I wouldn't listen to somebody like that anyway
<tictric> night
<yusuo> how do you install the alternative cd never done it before
<Nece228> apachelogger: you are one of kubuntu's developers?
<apachelogger> yes
<Nece228> apachelogger: thats great
<Dr_willis_> Download alternative cd iso. burn to cd.. pop in machine.. power up...
<Freddy2> apachelogger: hmm then read :) http://phpfi.com/329594
<Dr_willis_> it asks the same questions.. just uses a text based installer
<Nece228> apachelogger: the most think i dont like about kde4 that it is working much slower than kde 3.5, but i think thats my video card problem
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: from that list, how do I install gtk -gnutella?
<apachelogger> Freddy2: may I call that pointless?
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  same as you install anything else with ubuntu/kubuntu.. with the packagte manager tool.
<apachelogger> konsole fixed
<apachelogger> amarok is not even alpha yet
<apachelogger> kickoff fixed
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: fromthe shell i mean
<Freddy2> sure u can
<apachelogger> desktop containment fixed
<Nece228> apachelogger: kde4 is using high graphics (plasma) and my video card is too weak for transparency, and is possible to turn off all transpariences of kde 4?
<DarthFrog> CostaRicanQuaker:  man apt-get
<apachelogger> Freddy2: in general KDE 4.1 fixes most of these issues
<CostaRicanQuaker> man apt-get gtk-gnutella ?
<Red_Wraith> I hope KDE4 is sufficiently stable when Intrepid comes out.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  use the 'sudo apt-get install whatever' command
<Freddy2> nice then
<Dr_willis_> !apt-get | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<apachelogger> Nece228: KDE 4 does not use any fancy graphics stuff by default
<apachelogger> Nece228: also KDE 4.1 got much better performance than 4.0
<apachelogger> especially in terms of plasma
<DarthFrog> Red_Wraith: Intrepid is not out until October.  There's a darn good chance that KDE4 will be better by then. :-)
<Nece228> apachelogger: but it have transpariences in desktop like widget borders are transparent
<apachelogger> well
<engineer> kde4.1= kde4 beta
<apachelogger> Nece228: icons on your toolbar have a transparent border as well, right?
<Nece228> apachelogger: yeah, ive found that kde 4.1 is faster than 4.0
<Red_Wraith> Yeah well, you never know. I got Hardy when it was out for months, and I still had 3 days worth of trouble when upgrading.
<Freddy2> apachelogger: so what's the current status of pim?
<apachelogger> Freddy2: messures pretty much up to 3.5
<Nece228> apachelogger: nah, i mean when you point your mouso cursor over widget, there is transparent borders
<apachelogger> Nece228: that is half-transparent
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: Do you know how to force Konqueror to use KWallet?  I deleted the wrong wallet, by mistake.  Now Konq doesn't use KWallet.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: I got a messge that says that the gtk-gnutella version i got is pretty old
<apachelogger> Nece228: eventually that gets actually done by the CPU without desktop effects being active
<CostaRicanQuaker> links to a site to download but i know downloading is different from windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> for programs
<Nece228> apachelogger: oops, but whatever, so does possible to turn off these? my pc is 900 mhz amd duron with 312 ram
<apachelogger> Nece228: yes, don't use plasmoids
<apachelogger> DarkriftX: kwalletmanager
<MrAndiAFK> How can I go in secure mode in kubuntu?
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: ^
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: actually you can find the kwallet settings somewhere in the systemsettings
<DarthFrog> Tnx.  I'll give it a shot.
<Dr_willis_> 'secure mode' ?
<MrAndiAFK> fail safe
<Nece228> apachelogger: but still, my kde 4.1 beta 2 is slow
<MrAndiAFK> Cous grub is totally ...
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  i would use a different gnutella client then. You normally should use the package manager, dont just download stuff from web sites.
<MrAndiAFK> GRUB error 21
<leaszumik> buenas
<Freddy2> Nece228: with this amount of ram kde 3.5.x shouldn't be much fast yet
<engineer> MrAndiAFK http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<apachelogger> Nece228: well, what exactly is slow
<Nece228> Freddy2: its fast actually
<MrAndiAFK> = cant find HD .. Then i need to acces my linux instalation somehoe?
<engineer> MrAndiAFK live cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: how do you mean a different gnutella manager? so what do i do uninstall it?
<MrAndiAFK> To change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jose> version en español?
<Freddy2> #kubuntu-es creo
<jose> gracias
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  the gnutella is the 'network' theres dozens of gnutella clients out there.
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  just like thers dozens of irc clients.
<Dr_willis_> !find gnutella
<ubottu> Found: gtk-gnutella, libgnutella-gift
<leaszumik> nose q borre pero me desaparecio el escritorio completo y si me figura abajo la barra de tereas..
<leaszumik> algun archivo borre
<Nece228> apachelogger: when i open window, first the borders are shown, then a empty window. and then all buttons and texts shows
<Dr_willis_> There may be other clients that do multi network protocalls also.
<Dr_willis_> I only mess with torrent these days.
<Freddy2> leaszumik: eso iba pa ti tambien.. #kubuntu-es
<MrAndiAFK> Engineer: were do you see that option on the live cd? Try kubuntu install check cd test mem boot from HD
<apachelogger> Nece228: switch to plastik window decoration and plastique widget style
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just isntalled compiz opened it and selected custom effects, how do i get to tweak the look and feel of the desktop now?
<engineer> MrAndiAFK you run the live cd
<engineer> you mount your HD
<amelie> hi
<apachelogger> Nece228: if I recall correctly oxygen is actually putting quite some load on the processor
<engineer> and do the changes you need
<MrAndiAFK> enginner : yes
<Dr_willis_> http://www.gnutelliums.com/  - for gnutella clients
<amelie> finally i have my 4 desktops
<Nece228> apachelogger: thanks mate, i go try this
<engineer> hi amelie what's the problem today
<amelie> could enable the 3d cube
<amelie> but
<amelie> can't configure different backgrounds :(
<amelie> another thing
<amelie> can't play DVD movies
<MrAndiAFK> engineer : but the prob is that there isnt that option for fail secure
<engineer> !enter | amelie
<ubottu> amelie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrAndiAFK> The live cd isnt got that option so i can acces my linux partetion and change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<amelie> i have an original dvd movie, tried with different media players, and nothing work
<Freddy2> maybe some CSS-related problem?
<engineer> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<engineer> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<engineer> !mount | MrAndiAFK
<ubottu> MrAndiAFK: please see above
<amelie> thanks i'll try that and get back
<donsdw_> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MrAndiAFK> Argh!
<MrAndiAFK> I damn cant acces my computer!
<MrAndiAFK> Im sitting on my laptop now
<CostaRicanQuaker> engineer: how do i get the compiz effects to work?
<MrAndiAFK> And thet gentoo grub guide doenst help on my porb
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: KWalletmanager allows me to manipulate data already in a wallet.  But there seems to be no way in KWalletmanager to tell Konqueror to use a wallet.
<engineer> MrAndiAFK fixing grub is something that requires some work
<engineer> !compiz | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Nece228> ok, im in kde 4.1 beta 2 now
<DarthFrog> Nece228:  Undt zo?
<CostaRicanQuaker> engineer: i already installed it
<Nece228> and currently there isnt konversation for kde 4?
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i want my windows to be transparent and all of that
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: I think it will use it automagically once there is a wallet
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: though I think that is only working in latest svn version
<apachelogger> Nece228: no
<engineer> CostaRicanQuaker install the compiz-settings-manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> it is
<CostaRicanQuaker> i went there
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: That's what I was thinking, so I created a New Folder, called konqueror. KWallet put the Konq icon next to the right folder.  I restarted Konq and logged in to my public library.  No dialogue for using KWallet came up. :-(
<CostaRicanQuaker> desktop effects and i clicked on custom effects or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> but theres no options for altering things or something
<engineer> CostaRicanQuaker you need to check the effects you want
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: Ah, SVN.  I'm in KDE 3.5.9.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did that
<CostaRicanQuaker> but nothing happened
<MrAndiAFK> engineer : Do you wanna help or not?
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: oh, no idea how that worked in 3.5 :D
<engineer> MrAndiAFK if you say i don't understand your problem, why should i help?
<newbember> how I can to make autostart apps in KDE 3.59?
<newbember> btw hi2all
<DarthFrog> newbember: ~/.kde/Autostart is where to do it.
<newbember> and what I need to do?
<newbember> I need to autostart fusion-icon
<Nece228> apachelogger: thanks it seems much faster!
<DarthFrog> newbember: Go see what's there now and see if you can figure it out. :-)
<Freddy2> CostaRicanQuaker: join #compiz-fusion .. that's the right channel for your questions
<Nece228> apachelogger: i think im fallen in love in kde4 a bit
<newbember> thank you )))
<Trevalen> Hello all.  Thinking of giving the alpha Kubuntu disk a try for KDE 4.1, what do you guys think of it so far?
<MrAndiAFK> engineer : Grub says that I have a error 21 wich means it cant find my HD .. Then I need to change the file /boot/grub/menu.lst , wich I cant acces cous grub are frezzing my pc. Then I'm asking you, have to acces my computer from the live cd on a secure fail mode.
<apachelogger> Nece228: :)
<engineer> MrAndiAFK no, you need to launch the live cd, mount your hard drive
<engineer> and then access the grub conf file
<engineer> editing it and saving it
<MrAndiAFK> engineer : you mean that i should start it up on "try kubuntu" and then acces my HD from there?
<engineer> you need some command line skills
<DarthFrog> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<engineer> unless there's an easier why
<engineer> unless there's an easier way
<Nece228> apachelogger: ive never thinked that widget style can mean so much
<engineer> which i don't know
<MrAndiAFK> engineer : ty for ur help.
<MrAndiAFK> :)
<apachelogger> Nece228: oxygen is using little transparency for some things
<apachelogger> for example the scrollbars are
<engineer> MrAndiAFK no problem dane
<apachelogger> Nece228: and of course the color bleding between decoration, style and window size isn't doing any good either ... still a friend of mine is running KDE 4 on a pretty old laptop aswell and didn't have any preformance problems with oxygen
<dry_> why ffmpeg has not 3gp support?
<frojnd> Hello there
<frojnd> I've been trying to compile createtorrent and I get some errors while configuring: http://pastebin.com/m23e26394 what packages do I need to finish installation ?
<ns8> *kubuntu-es
<hoggie> hey
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i install this http://www.gnutelliums.com/linux_unix/#Mutella link;s gtk-gnutella? i downloadeed from the shell butit said it was an outdated one...ive never downlaoded from a webpage on ubuntu
<hoggie> ive got crashes in kubuntu8.04 all the time, it makes the window borders disapear. maybe its something with Compiz enabled. someone knows how to fix it?
<Githzerai> frojnd: You need OpenSSL dev packages as deps for compileing
<Dr_willis_> compiz crashes.. thats a problem withit.
<frojnd> Githzerai: no I don't I have it
<hoggie> Dr_willis_: is there a way to stabilize it a lil bit?
<frojnd> openssl is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis_> hoggie,  i tend to NOT use compiz at all.
<Githzerai> frojnd: yes, so u need to install them ;)
<Dr_willis_> hoggie,  disable all plugins you dont need I guess is one step
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis how do i install this http://www.gnutelliums.com/linux_unix/#Mutella link;s gtk-gnutella? i downloadeed from the shell butit said it was an outdated one...ive never downlaoded from a webpage on ubuntu
<frojnd> Githzerai: is there any page for finding names of the packages *
<frojnd> or if maybe need to import repo
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  There are other gnutella clients in the repos.. Frostwire/limewire is one..
<Dr_willis_> !info mutella
<ubottu> mutella (source: mutella): Gnutella client with command line and http interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.5-6 (hardy), package size 360 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  mutella is also in the repository it seems.
<Githzerai> frojnd: say adept or synaptic. Search for openssl dev
<frojnd> Githzerai: just openssl-blacklist
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: that means i can also install from the shell?
<Dr_willis_> CostaRicanQuaker,  yes..   or use the gui package manager. They all install the same things.
<Githzerai> frojnd: libssl-dev ?
<frojnd> Githzerai: this does exist in the current repos
<frojnd> :)
<Githzerai> frojnd: You mean you have it installed ?
<frojnd> Githzerai: I mean the package is there if I apt-cache search libssl-dev
<Dr_willis_> !find libssl
<ubottu> Found: libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev, libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg
<frojnd> Githzerai: now it's installed and ./configure went smooth
<frojnd> however make and make install not so good
<Githzerai> what error
<Githzerai> ?
<frojnd> Githzerai: http://pastebin.com/m4d4a340f
<Githzerai> !sudo | frojnd:
<ubottu> frojnd:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Githzerai> frojnd: sudo make install ;)
<frojnd> Githzerai: that sudo :)
<frojnd> Githzerai: where from the output did u find out that sudo is probably missing ?
<Githzerai> frojnd: "Permission denied" ;)
<Freddy2> xDD
<frojnd> Githzerai: ofcaurse
<Red_Wraith> bye.
<hoggie> Dr_willis_: ok.. ye. i did that one. one more thing, my keyboard layout doesnt switch back, i have us,il langs, and CTRL+ALT+K switches from us->il but not back, any idea how to solve this?
<dianamac> diana
<roberto> ciao Diana
<Jabop> Does anyone know how to use kTorrent to connect to a seedbox?
<engineer> i know in azureus
<Jabop> Even better, I was told to use kTorrent by a friend is all. Could you give some assistance?
<engineer> well, lets say azureus is more tweakable
<engineer> which is perfect for my needs
<Jabop> Well I'm more familiar with Azureus all around
<engineer> Azureus is a more mature program
<engineer> and cross-platform
<ubuntu__> lol!
<ubuntu__> it works!
<Jabop> Sorry about that engineer
<Dr_willis_> I dont even know what a 'seedbox' is. :P
<engineer> proly a private tracker
<bradhex> Hello, I run Kubuntu 8.04 and am trying to download vlc through apt-get using the repository I found on the vlc website but am still having apt-get report unmet dependencies that can not be downloaded, any help would be appreciated.
<psycholic> hello does anyone know of a good way to format a sd card
<Githzerai> bradhex: Why not use vlc from oficial repo ?
<scsi> ы
<scsi> бля
<scsi> че за хуйня
<dthacker> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<engineer> !ru | scsi
<ubottu> scsi: please see above
<Odd-rationale> psycholic: try using gparted or qtparted. you should be able to format like any other removable drive.
<psycholic> is that a command line utility
<engineer> Odd-rationale i have one here i can't format
<engineer> no, a graphical one
<psycholic> nice will try
<psycholic> thanks
<Odd-rationale> engineer: did you make sure that the side switch in on unlock?
<psycholic> yes
<engineer> that's the problem
<engineer> there's no switch
<engineer> fdisk tells me
<engineer> i won't be able to save the partition table
<psycholic> its a little sd card in a thumb drive thing
<Odd-rationale> engineer: idk then... sorry..
<engineer> i'm returning it tomorrow
<psycholic> hmm program wont start guess i'll have to reboot thanks again guys
<engineer> psycholic no!
<psycholic> no what
<engineer> i doubt reboot will solve
<engineer> this ain't windows
<Githzerai> psycholic: Reboot is never needed
<psycholic> realy hmm wonder what up with it
<DarthFrog> Rebooting is what you do in Windows, not Linux (unless you install a new kernel).
<Odd-rationale> psycholic: which one? gparted? or qtparted?
<psycholic> thats what i thought too
<psycholic> qt
<engineer> sudo qtparted
<Odd-rationale> psycholic: in a konsole try kdesudo qtparted
<Githzerai> Odd-rationale: gparted is better and has more options ;)
<psycholic> ok i'll give that a go
<Odd-rationale> Githzerai: correct
<psycholic> nice worked
<psycholic> so far
<DarthFrog> gparted is better than qtparted?  Huh?  I thought they were both simply graphical frontends to parted.
<DarthFrog> How is gparted better?
<Odd-rationale> DarthFrog: more options. better interface...
<Odd-rationale> that sort of things...
<engineer> synaptic is better than adept
<Githzerai> DarthFrog: no, qtparted can't work with ntfs...
<psycholic> one problem thou it don't pick up my thumb drive
<Jabop> engineer: sorry about that i had some network issues. I'm back though. Could you give me some assistance w/ Azureus and remote connections
<Odd-rationale> Githzerai: of course it can...
<DarthFrog> Well, I'll be darned.  Gnome has a better tool than KDE.  I agree with the comment about Synaptic, though.
<psycholic> nm wrong usb port
<psycholic> lol
<engineer> Jabop what do you wanna do again? control azureus remotely?
<Jabop> Connect to my seedbox through azureus so I don't have to use rtorrent through ssh :p
<engineer> there's aplugin
<engineer> html web ui
<engineer> set it up
<engineer> for your needs
<Githzerai> Odd-rationale: Last time I checked it chrashed everytime it finds ntfs, maybe something changed since... ;)
<Odd-rationale> Jabop: using ssh -X will not enable you to detached/attach sessions...
<Jabop> I'm using screen, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> Githzerai: i think you have to go to the options somewhere and manually set it to use ntfs or something...
<Odd-rationale> Jabop: that's the point. you can't run graphical apps in screen... can you?
<Jabop> No. That's why I am looking to use Azureus.
<Odd-rationale> azureus is cli?
<Jabop> Can be, but I'm looking to use the gui of it to connect remotely.
<Odd-rationale> Jabop: i know that nxserver will allow you to detach X sessions...
<engineer> Jabop did you configure it?
<Jabop> So what are you proposing Odd-rationale?
<Jabop> engineer: doing so now
<engineer> Jabop that plugin supports https so it will provide you some security
<K350> Hi, Is there anyone who's familar wiht konsole? How can I save the colors I've chosed so that they'll always be there everytime I open a console window?
<Jabop> set the scheme, right click, save as default?
<engineer> set as default
<K350> right click where? in the middle of the aaaah...okay...let me try......
<engineer> settings -> set as default
<Jabop> engineer: I am either not configuring this properly or this isn't what I'm looking for... I'm going to go with not configuring it properly
<asobi> is there a way to turn the screensaver on and off with a click or key?
<K350> Jabop: uhm..right click where?
<engineer> Jabop are you seeing the plugin screen?
<Jabop> K350: the middle of the konsole
<engineer> K350 settings -> set as default
<Jabop> engineer: yes
<engineer> so
<engineer> you set a port
<engineer> > 60k
<engineer> protocol https
<engineer> access all
<engineer> set a username and pass
<engineer> and then in a browser
<engineer> https://localhost:port
<K350> engineer: Aha...there it was...thank you very much!:)
<Jabop> engineer: ahh, I set it up on my local box. Oops :P
<Jabop> This will work for my needs, but now I am curious, is there a way to just connect in a torrent client to a remote IP?
<K350> oh when I'm at it. Where do I edit mouse settings. kcontrol somewhere?
<engineer> K350 system settings
<Jabop> System settings > KB and MOuse
<engineer> Jabop i didn't understand
<engineer> your point
<Jabop> A friend of mine says he connects to his seedbox with kTorrent. Where he can have all functionality of the GUI, as if he were running the client  locally.
<engineer> ah
<engineer> you need something like a remote desktop then
<engineer> that is for uploading torrents, removing
<engineer> and the normal things you usually do
<engineer> once your torrent client is working properly
<engineer> i mean
<engineer> i rarely change the configuration
<Odd-rationale> Jabop: you don't like rtorrent+screen?
<Jabop> Odd-rationale: I do, I am just looking for an alternative.
<engineer> once it's perfectly working
#kubuntu 2009-06-29
<AndorinKato> Ok, now she and I are going to struggle through compiling and installing.
<AndorinKato> Ok, help!
<mubu> Hey guys is there any command or way to know what version of an application i have installed (i didnt install it through synaptic).? Im interested in know what version of AWN (avant window manager) I am running. Thanks
<Eternal_Sin> hi everyone
<gunslinger_> wewwwww
<fuzz579> hi I am trying to install kdebase-workspace-dev
<Eternal_Sin> what's the problem?
<fuzz579> and I am getting the following error: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkephal.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<fuzz579> is tis the right place to ask for help?
<Eternal_Sin> your problem is with kde
<Eternal_Sin> try with #kde
<fuzz579> ok thanks
<Eternal_Sin> your wellcome
<fuzz579> I just asked there and they told me to come here (it is a probleme with dpkg)
<AndorinKato> Any idea why a fresh install of Kubuntu would not have Adept on it?
<AndorinKato> Because my friend and I are about ready to murder her computer.
<shumba> hi every1 - I'm trying to connect usb drive in virtualBox, anyone know how I can  do that?
<shumba> hallo-o-0-o! anybody home?
<Nielsen> i didnt know virtualBox could do usb disks
<bazhang> shumba, which vbox? the -ose or the other
<shumba> the manual says they can but does not say how in useful detail
<bazhang> shumba, the -ose does not support usb
<bazhang> ie the one from the repos
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<shumba> im using the ose mayb that answers the question cause I can't figure how to access other areas of my storage
<bazhang> you need to install the one from their website
<shumba> thanks a lot guys you've saved me hours of research
<bazhang> you're welcome :)
<shumba> ... i fail to see how the binaries from virtualBox are different from the packaged ones
<will__> Can someone tell me the comline for installing Amarok2?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install amarok  will__
<will__> Thank you.
<will__> And in return.
<bazhang> assuming you are on Jaunty
<will__> Nah.
<will__> Wait.
<will__> No, i am in Intrepid.
<will__> But anyway.
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<FloodBotK1> will__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<will__> As a joke.
<bazhang> that won't do it then
<will__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHv3qO_Y8kk
<bazhang> will__, don't post that here
<will__> I have used that line before in Intrepid.
<will__> Oh, sorry.
<bazhang> !ot | will__
<ubottu> will__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> that is the chat channel
<will__> Nice to know.
<will__> Thank you.
<bazhang> np
<will__> BTW.
<will__> Do i have to have any sources active to install from that arch?
<bazhang> there maybe a way to install ver.2 in intrepid, let me check
<will__> Could possibly be something like update amarok.
<will__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2 this seems to be a bit out of date, but the most relevant I could find atm
<bazhang> need to enable a PPA
<will__> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<will__> Found it.
<will__> But yeah.
<will__> I found it.
<will__> Thank you bazhang.
<r3db0x> anyone happen to know why after setting my date and time to be done automatically it doesnt stick?
<p_quarles> r3db0x: changing the date/time requires root, and systemsettings does a terrible job of telling you this currently
<Dragnslcr> r3db0x- nope, but if you find out, let me know
<p_quarles> r3db0x: kdesudo systemsettings -- then look for the settings you want to correct
<Dragnslcr> p_quarles- no, it does ask for a password, it just doesn't keep the setting
<r3db0x> p_quarles: i have already made the changes in system settings many times
<p_quarles> r3db0x: did you run systemsettings as root?
<r3db0x> i put in my passwd just like i do for other changes i make
<r3db0x> could i make the change via command line?
<p_quarles> yes, but if you run all of systemsettings with kdesudo instead of normally, the permissions issues in systemsettings won't thwart you
<r3db0x> p_quarles: i ran kdesudo systemsettings made the change and then closed out the system settings.  went back and it still didnt stick
<p_quarles> r3db0x: well, you can always install and configure ntpdate to accomplish the same thing
<r3db0x> true i was just curious if it was a known issue or if I had something wierd happening here
<p_quarles> everyone seems to be having some kind of issue with that module; whether it's kubuntu-specific or upstream I don't know
<r3db0x> fair enough....i will just wait and see if it gets resolved down the road.
<origin> If I use ssh -X to connect to another account that has KDE apps. How would I let those KDE apps popup notifications on my normal account (I presume though knotify, so can knotify be configured to allow other users to... notify it?)
<Dragnslcr> origin- that shouldn't be specific to Kubuntu, so if nobody here can help you with it, you might also try #kde
<origin> Ohh okay, thanks. =)
<origin> Sorry for asking in the wrong chanel
<AndorinKato> Out of absolutely random curiosity, is anyone active in here atm?
<Dragnslcr> Heh, don't worry, I wasn't trying to get rid of you, just trying to point you to another place that might be able to help better
<wangyuan> hello evrey one
<crxyem> anyone awake ?
<rondi> thanks
<rondi> a aulgunn ai:
<bazhang> !br | rondi
<ubottu> rondi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rondi> ok
<Serpardum> can dragon player not play commercial DVDs?
<bazhang> do you have the package from medibuntu.org ? libdvdcss2
<Serpardum> I don't know.
<Serpardum> let me check
<bazhang> instructions on the site, no need to enable the repos
<Serpardum> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Serpardum> I put a dvd in yesterday, I could watch the previews, but not the movie
<Serpardum> now I put a dvd in and it sigfaults
<bazhang> perhaps try another player, after adding the package from medibuntu.org
<will__> Can someone tell me how to remove Mic from capture in ALSA?
<Serpardum> installed libdvdcss2 and dragon player still sigfaulting.  hmm. I wonder if realplayer will play it
<CPrgmSwR2> HI
<fg56xfd> One of my programs is too tall to fit on my screen, and when i try to resize it, it only lets me adjust the width of it. Ive tried reinstalling the program and it didnt help. How can i fix this?
<brian_> hey everytime i goto  and download new plasmid widget from the list i get a error saying cant download
<brian_> it will say installation of .... widget failed
<gunslinger_> hello all
<afeijo> nooo not netsplit
<SirMoo> Anyone around able to provide a little support?
<Serpardum> How can I eject my DVD player if there's no DVD in it?  Normally I go to dolphin, right click, Eject.  But since there's no disk in there I don't see it in dolphin.  Pressing the button on the computer doesn't work.  Do I have to manually mount the CDRom just so I can eject it?
<Serpardum> I tried: eject /dev/cdrom, no result.  I tried sudo mount /media/cdrom /dev/cdrom  but got error it's not a block device.  wth
<Serpardum> GAH, can't play any of hte movies I rented.
<Serpardum> they work in windows media player, but I dn't ahve that on this linux box
<bazhang> what about others such as vlc
<Daskreech> ok nvidia killed the Windowing star
<Daskreech> and Yes I am singing that exactly as you think I am
<Daskreech> Anyone want to try and debork a nvidia screwup?
<gunslinger_> crazyyy'
<Daskreech> mebbe
<AndorinKato> Hi, can someone help me with wireless trouble?
<Daskreech> what's the trouble?
<AndorinKato> I'm on the phone with my friend who is trying to get wireless working on Kubuntu Jaunty. We've been working at it all day and haven't gotten it to work. She's just installed the latest madwifi driver but it isn't working.
<AndorinKato> Her wireless card is D-link WDA 1320 and is supposed to work 'out of the box' with Ubuntu.
<AndorinKato> After compiling the drivers and loading the module, and after a reboot, ifconfig and iwconfig still will not display anything for wireless.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: The module shows up in lsmod ?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes.
<Daskreech> what does sudo ifconfig -a say ?
<AndorinKato> It only has eth0, lo and pan0.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Hrrm what driver is being used?
<fg56xfd> One of my programs is too tall to fit on my screen, and when i try to resize it, it only lets me adjust the width of it. Ive tried reinstalling the program and it didnt help. How can i fix this?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Latest madwifi. 0.9.4
<Daskreech> fg56xfd: hold down alt and right click drag it down it should resize it
<fg56xfd> Daskreech: When i do that It still only lets me ajust the width.
<Daskreech> fg56xfd: use a less annoying program?
<fg56xfd> Daskreech: There isnt a good alternative to it.
<Daskreech> fg56xfd: Get a higher resolution monitor/video card combo
<fg56xfd> Daskreech: Thats hardly a good work-around for it at all.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fg56xfd: What program is it?
<fg56xfd> CoJaBo-Aztec: Ardour.
<Daskreech> fg56xfd: If it's an open source app then get the source and tweak teh size down to suit yourself
<Daskreech> Otherwise complain to the guys who made it
<CoJaBo-Aztec> IMHO there should be a window manager feature to force it to a smaller size.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> (Compiz has a shrink window, tho its buggy :/ )
<Daskreech> There probably is unless it set a absolute min size
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Problem is some apps set a min size bigger than screen res o_O
<fg56xfd> I didnt have this problem with it when i used it on KDE3.
<AndorinKato> Can anyone help?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> AndorinKato: ?
<AndorinKato> Well, you last asked my driver version, after all.
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: check those
<CoJaBo-Aztec> AndorinKato: Also doubble and triple check that the wifi card is enabled in the bios, and the wifi switch is on.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Ah the wifi switch does she have that on?
<AndorinKato> CoJaBo-Aztec: Apparently there is no section in her BIOS for enabling that.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Look for a kill switch
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Madwifi info on that link might help; however she does not have a wifi switch, so she sayas.
<AndorinKato> says
<Daskreech> ok
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Not all computers have one (tho on ones that do, it is usually well hidden, in a place likely to be bumped lol)
<AndorinKato> Fyi, she went to sleep now, but I can probably answer basic questions since I was working with her practically all day.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: ok has the wifi ever worked?
<AndorinKato> With a different hard drive, she ran Windows 7 beta and the wireless worked. The connection died a lot, though, without a proper driver for it.
<Daskreech> No kill switch or anything ?
<AndorinKato> Not as far as she knows. I'd imagine that she'd know if there were one on there considering that she works fairly extensively with her computers.
<Daskreech> Ok great. So she loaded up Ubuntu and it loaded the driver?
<AndorinKato> It recognizes that the driver is installed, and apparently recognizes the module (as you asked us to look into) but wireless continues to be unavailable.
<AndorinKato> Her wireless card is a D-link WDA 1320 with an Atheros chipset, which is what madwifi is supposed to support.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: you said that it was supported then you said you had to compile. did it load the supported driver?
<AndorinKato> When?
<Daskreech> When you first loaded up before deciding to compile
<AndorinKato> When Kubuntu was first installed, you mean?
<Daskreech> Yes
<AndorinKato> I'm not sure. I assume that it didn't because we're having wireless trouble in the first place.
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> Would have been nice to check that first.
<Daskreech> in any case. you have installed a new driver. is it not loading the default driver now so that you don't have two of them running?
<AndorinKato> I'm relatively new to the workings of Linux.
<AndorinKato> Is it possible to have multiple drivers installed at the same time for the same hardware?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> Unless they are on a conflict list
<AndorinKato> I see.
<AndorinKato> Would it impede performance if this were the case?
<Daskreech> Which is likely but then madwifi is a wrapper of sorts. It's supposed to conflict with a whole list of things but lets just say for some reasons it may not
<AndorinKato> Okay.
<Daskreech> maybe Most likely you would get more devices than actually exist
<AndorinKato> Right now she is at a point where she can reinstall Kubuntu at a whim. Do you recommend this and attempting to get the default driver to function before using any others?
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: well if it's supposed to work I think it's probably supposed to work.
<AndorinKato> The question being, of course, why it isn't.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Since it's a much lower level than the De you can get help here and in #ubuntu if you like which ever is more helpful at the moment
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Right which is why I wanted to know if it loaded the driver at all when you first installed
<AndorinKato> How do you check whether it did?
<Daskreech> Though really just running the Live CD should answer that
<Daskreech> lsmod | grep driver_me
 * AndorinKato writes that down
<Daskreech> drivername
<Daskreech> sorry :)
<AndorinKato> Oh, okay.
<AndorinKato> Being the name of the default driver?
<Daskreech> Right whatever that's supposed to be I don't have a Dlink so I don't know but !wifi should tell you at least
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noaXess> hi all
<Daskreech> !Hi  | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noaXess> if i print any pdf in okular then the output on a normal A4 paper is resized, smaller then the original.. i can't see where the problem is..
<noaXess> if i do this: cupsdoprint -P ISC2020 -H localhost:631 -o Copies=1,Orientation=Portrait file.pdf then the print is as the original.. A4
<noaXess> hey Daskreech :)
<AndorinKato> Mm, I'm not seeing anything that tells me the default drivers for devices.
<noaXess> have allready deleted the okular rc files in /home/user/.kde/share/config
<AndorinKato> Closest I can find is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros since her D-link has an Atheros chipset.
<AndorinKato> Talks about an "ath5k module" in the beginning.
<Daskreech> ok then you should be looking for lsmod | grep ath
<AndorinKato> Ok.
<AndorinKato> So let's imagine that it does load the default driver upon installation. What can we do to figure out how to enable the wireless?
<Daskreech> well if it's loading the driver but not the wireless things get geekier but you can ask help from there
<AndorinKato> Okay.
<AndorinKato> And in the event that it's not loading, we can go ahead with the madwifi?
<AndorinKato> Or try to fix it so that it does load?
<Daskreech> If it's not loading then you can probably just do the madwifi since that probably has a lot more documentation
<AndorinKato> M'kay.
<Daskreech> if you want to you can get some help to try load it.
<AndorinKato> Would we want to uninstall the default driver first?
<Daskreech> Well if  it's loading and not working and you want to do madwifi youmay want to blacklist it
<AndorinKato> Alright.
<AndorinKato> So basically just examine the default driver and go from there.
<Daskreech> yeah I've had to do some intersting things in the past like blacklist the default driver and load a secondary as it conflicted with some PCMIA controller
<AndorinKato> Ok. Thanks a lot for your assistance. :)
<dwidmann> wow is it ever quiet in here this morning
<andresaguso> some 1 here?
<andresaguso> btw hi there :P
<andresaguso> i like to know if someone make to work some bluetooth headset with the kde manager
<nemo_> mmm
<SirMoo> So what are the four blocked updates?
<dragger> hello, when i try to disable service i disabled one but i don't know what is it, my pc restared then when it on Login screen keyboard and mouse Stop responed
<dwidmann> dragger: sounds like you might want to un-disable that one hehe
<SirMoo> XD
<dragger> i tried to disable apache but by mistake i clicked on system ............
<dragger> No my keyboard and mouse stops
<dragger> on login screen
<dwidmann> dragger: reboot with the recovery option, install sysv-rc-conf, and start un-disabling things (whatever it is probably would need to run on 2,3,4, and 5)
<hanhan> hello
<hanhan> i want to ask everyone
<hanhan> hello
<svenxy> ask what?
<hanhan> for asterisk
<hanhan> have error
<hanhan> about lib termcap
<hanhan> please
<svenxy> where is your actual question?
<hanhan> i'am setting system asterisk
<hanhan> but
<hanhan> have error
<svenxy> what do you mean by "setting system asterisk"?
<hanhan> not setup
<hanhan> hic
<svenxy> what is the exact error message you get?
<dragger> cannot run database abstraction layer
<hanhan> configure: error: *** termcap support not found
<svenxy> @hanhan - you mean that you are trying to compile asterisk?
<hanhan> please svenxy
<tsimpson> you need libncurses5-dev for libtermcap.so
<hanhan> i used kubuntu8.10
<svenxy> @hanhan - I don't have knowledge about asterisk, but might be able to help you with installing it
<hanhan> oh
<hanhan> yes
<hanhan> thank you
<svenxy> but unless I missed it before, you did not tell us what exactly you are trying to do and what the EXACT error message was
<tsimpson> asterisk is in the repositories, use that
<tsimpson> !info asterisk intrepid
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2397 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<svenxy> tsimpson is completely right
<svenxy> don't try to compile unless you have to
<hanhan> thanks
<hanhan> i had setup complet
<|bb7|> hi, i removed packge network-manager. I've now lot my network connection. I edited /etc/network/interfaces and manually configured a static ip. BUt it does not work
<svenxy> what does "/sbin/ip a s" say?
<svenxy> can you see the interface and it's static address there?
<|bb7|> yes i see it
<|bb7|> sorry
<|bb7|> i only forgot to edit /etc/resolv.conf.  ah sorry
<svenxy> then you are fine
<Viking667> Got a weird problem when I run Software Updates from the system tray applet.
<Viking667> I get a window saying "Check and install updates", I choose "Apply all available updates" then get two boxes - one's got a progress bar and the other one comes up as "An internal system error has occurred", and in the Details, it says "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<Viking667> What the heck do I do here?
<Hambos> hello
<Hambos> can someone expert help me?
<Hambos> hey
<cosimo321> mm  this is interesting
<mavar> русский народ есть
<Hambos> has kubuntu 9.04 same support for hardware as ubuntu?
<tsimpson> yes
<Hambos> so i have a problem with my grpahic card on ubuntu 9.04. Firefox stucks. i have GM945. On mandriva 2009.1 i'm ok. On kubuntu?
<ka> Some one posted how I could throw out pulse audio the other day. But that was on my desktop, I need to purge pulse from my laptop too. Since skype wont work very well when I use skype. (pulse wont see my microphone)
<ka> I think I found it "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio"
<robin0800> New DAP bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/206187/
<bohne> test
<|bohne|> php
<ssc> hi all, does someone know how to fix 'permission denied' for a bind9 journal file?
<ssc> apparmor is off
<ssc> file permissions should be ok
<valery> hi
<klop> 333
<topramen> IS ANYONE HERE FAMILIAR WITH BRASERO CD/DVD BURING SOFTWARE?
<JuJuBee> How do I get kubuntu to read the SD card when I insert into my printer?
<elkuro> hello
<muchasuerte> hi elkuro
<andrew__> hello everyone
<shadeslayer> andrew__: hi
<andrew__> this is interesting... don't quite know how to use it yet
<ugur> hi all i need a little help with run levels and rc scripts
<andre___> Hallo
<Xand3r> hey ho
<Xand3r> i have installed kde3 beta 2
<andre___> Kann mir jemand helfen? :-)
<Xand3r> where is plasmapkg?
<Xand3r> andre___: do you need german support?
<Xand3r> go to #kubuntu-de
<andre___> Yes
<andre___> Okay
<Xand3r> but you dont have to go, only ask in english
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: any problems?
<Xand3r> shadeslayer: yea i want to use plasmapkg
<Xand3r> but it isnt there
<Xand3r> and i have installed kde-workspace-bin
<Xand3r> so it is realy crazy
<Xand3r> i mean i installed kde 4.3 beta 2
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: hmm...
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: how do you use plasmapkg?
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: plasmapkg -i <pkg> ??
<Xand3r> yes
<shadeslayer> whats the error?
<Xand3r> plasmlld it saysapkg is not insta
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: uh..didnt get that
<Xand3r> plasmapkg is not installed, it says
<Xand3r> shadeslayer: it says that i shud install kde-workspace-bin
<Xand3r> but it is allready
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: im trying to search in /usr/bin..one sec
<Xand3r> kk
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: what are you trying to install?
<Xand3r> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/gmail-plasmoid?content=101229
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: try it via the add widget thing...
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure its listed there
<Xand3r> hmm
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: also do you have python-plasma
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hii
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: did it install?
<Xand3r> shadeslayer: yes
<Xand3r> thx
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: no problem :)
<Zxcvb> anyone know how well the 5100AGN wireless card is working?
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: i have a 4965 AGN..works perfectly
<Zxcvb> ok, because the forums don't give a clear answer
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: also a new driver iwlagn from intel was introduced...shouldnt be a problem
<shadeslayer> !hardware | Zxcvb have a look here
<ubottu> Zxcvb have a look here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genericnode_> hm
 * shadeslayer was about to say : pretty quite :P
<Hagus> anyone here use eclipse?
<shadeslayer> brb
<Slayer[RUS]> y, i using
<roland_> Hi, I'm running karmic with kde beta 2. There are some features missing from vanilla kde but perhaps I'm just missing some packages: nepomuk search bar in dolphin (instead I have one additional empty toolbar), The QEdge wallpaper plugin, some desktop types like the black board
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic support roland_
<roland_> k. thx
<les_> де я?
<bazhang> les_, #ubuntu-ru
<dvda> whenever I start a kde program like konqueror with sudo, an xmessage window pops up and says "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation.", if I press on okay, kubuntu logs off
<BluesKaj> in the terminal or runbox , dvda ?
<dvda> terminal
<dvda> on kubuntu 9.04 (actually ubuntu with kubuntu packages)
<BluesKaj> hmm, kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<dvda> yes
<Dragnslcr> dvda- first off, don't use sudo for konqueror, use kdesudo
<Mamarok> dvda: you shouldn't start GUI programms with sudo, but with kdesudo
<dvda> ok
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: :)
<dvda> thanks
<Dragnslcr> W00t! I win!
<Mamarok> yes, you do :)
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, sudo should be ok for the terminal kdesudo for the run box
<Zxcvb> also, for a netbook with a 16gb drive, how much space is recommended for /, /usr, and /home?
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: 4 GB id *minimum* for /
<shadeslayer> *is
<Zxcvb> shadeslayer: so 500MB for /, 4GB for /usr, and the rest for home?
<Zxcvb> shadeslayer: with /opt linked to /usr/opt
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: i would allocate 5GB,just to be sure that when i install some packages,i dont run out of space
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- as far as I know, sudo always has the potential to break things if you run GUI apps with it
<Dragnslcr> Zxcvb- any particular reason to split / and /usr?
<Zxcvb> Dragnslcr: fsck, mainly
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: hmmm...i would allocate a total 5GB for / (all of it together) and rest for /home...
<Zxcvb> Dragnslcr: you can cancel a fsck on /usr without problems but if you cancel a fsck on /, you can't continue to boot normally
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, that's news to me, butguess one learns something new everyday
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you bet! :)
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think fsck would take all that long on a 5 GB partition
<Zxcvb> unless there is a way around that issue where if you ctrl-c out of a fsck on /, it won't let you continue to boot normally (you can only go into single user mode or reboot)
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: especially with ext4..... i can fsck on a 30 GB / partition in under 15 sec
<Heho> hi i have problem with hd external , i cant write on it even i use terminal as root , this problem begin after 4 days when i install kubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> Heho: what format?
<Heho> vfat
<shadeslayer> Heho: somebody once advised me not to use Fat on external drives/partitions....
<Heho> mm
<shadeslayer> Heho: tried with ntfs ?
<Heho> i use it on 8.10 no problem but on 9.04 there is a problem
<Heho> no i don`t
<hydrogen> shadeslayer: in this channel, you will most likely run into people who advise you to do everything, and people who advise you not to do everything that someone else advised you to do
<shadeslayer> hydrogen: im googling for the exact problem....
<shadeslayer> Heho: one sec...
<Heho> don`t try
<Heho> im googling too and nothing useful
<Heho> :\
<Zxcvb> shadeslayer: with ext4, is there any way to force it to write all data to disk?
<Zxcvb> shadeslayer: I heard that the sync command didn't work on ext4, and that sometimes caused data loss with some apps
<shadeslayer> Heho: ive found something the ubuntu forums.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112636
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: havent encountered anything so far... but thats just me...
<shadeslayer> Zxcvb: wwell ext4 is still beta,so there are bound to be issues
<shadeslayer> *well
<Heho> hahaaaay my hd not found on fstab !!
<shadeslayer> Heho: you need to manually add a line there...as it says on the forum
<Heho> mm wait
<shadeslayer> Heho: better wiki : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shadeslayer> Heho: follow instructions listed in wiki above
<Heho> ok
<Heho> thanks i will try
<shadeslayer> gah...one of my core is at 100 pc :O
<kubu> Hi, friends. I have problem with temporary text files opened with "Kate". Whenever i work on a text file, it leaves a temporary file which i hate it. Is there any setting i should modify? Thaks.
<Heho> shedeslayer also same thing
<Heho> :\
<kuros> ext4 is not in beta
<kuros> it's been labeled "stable" since 2008
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> ello there... can anyone help me with WLAN? :(
<Dragnslcr> kubu- files ending in ~? Yeah, let me find the setting for you
<Heho> ops
<Heho> can someone help me ?!
<Heho> hi i have problem with hd external , i cant write on it even i use terminal as root , this problem begin after 4 days when i install kubuntu 9.04
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> me to
<Heho> hd vfat format
<Dragnslcr> kubu- Settings -> Configure Kate -> Open/Save -> Advanced
<kuros> are you mounting it with read/write permissions?
<kuros> sometimes they mount as read-only by default
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> anyone who can help me with WLAN on kubuntu 9.04?
<Heho> yes it also auto mount but i can`t write on it
<HelpKubuntuWLAN> it says wlan0:Not Connected :(
<Heho> yesterday i can write on it copy past rename but today i don`t know what happen
<Heho>  [   72.785143] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb1) what that mean ?!
<kubu> Thankyou Dragnslcr, for your help. I got fixed the problem with your direction. I hope it doestn't harm turning off? What do you think?
<Heho> someone help ?!
<Dragnslcr> kubu- well, it's up to you. With it turned off, if you accidentally save and close a file that you didn't mean to, you don't have the backup file. If you do regular backups of your files anyway, there's less of a chance of it being a problem
<kubu> Thankyou now i got the whole idea.
<kubu> I have also another thing to accomplish. I wanted to Encrypt my portable hard disk. Any idea how to do that.
<pierre3> hello, I looked up the init scripts and did not found yet how to use ssh-agent with kde4, is there someone who knows how? thanks
<pierre3> ah, got it, I had to use ssh-add
<Dragnslcr> kubu- I don't know offhand, but I'm sure some other people in here do. #ubuntu or Google might also be able to help
<kubu> Ok, i will do that. Thanks again.
<hanhan> hello
<hanhan> can you help me
<orion_> Downgrade  KDE 4.3 Beta 2 -> KDE 4.2.4
<hanhan> i doing system asterisk
<hanhan> but i don't running GUI
<hanhan> i had setup asterisk-gui
<hanhan> please
<bazhang> !info askterisk-config
<ubottu> Package askterisk-config does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> whoops
<hanhan> oh no
<bazhang> !info asterisk-config
<ubottu> asterisk-config (source: asterisk): Configuration files for Asterisk. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 467 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<hanhan> web server had run
<hanhan> but
<bazhang> hanhan, with kubuntu?
<hanhan> yes
<hanhan> The requested URL was not found on this server
<Wormik> Do you know any GPU benchmark for Linux?
<bazhang> no idea really about asterisk, hanhan, iirc they have a channel here on freenode though
<hanhan> i have to setup asterisk-gui
<bazhang> hanhan, there is the channel #asterisk where you may get people more knowledgeable
<Wormik> I know only this: http://unigine.com/
<orion_> Downgrade  KDE 4.3 Beta 2 -> KDE 4.2.4
<orion_> help
<dog> по русски говорит кто-нить?
<bazhang> dog #ubuntu-ru
<dog> ) спс
<Wormik> orion_, I need help too. Howto install KDE 3.5.10 on (K)ubuntu 9.04?
<hanhan> help me, please!
<Wormik> dog, I speak russian
<Wormik> dog, !russian
<Wormik> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hanhan> help me, please!
<bazhang> hanhan, please be patient, and ask in #asterisk as well
<hanhan> help me, please!
<hanhan> please help me step by step
<hanhan> help me, please!
<Pici> !patience | hanhan
<ubottu> hanhan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<hanhan> i thinks anyone know for proplem
<Wormik_> Is glxgears a good GPU benchmark?
<hanhan> help me
<bazhang> Wormik_, not really no
<bazhang> hanhan, just repeating help me wont get you help faster
<hanhan> help me about asterisk-gui
<bazhang> hanhan, you have to specify exactly what you are trying to do, what you have tried, and what errors you have gotten
<hanhan> oh, sorry bazhang
<hanhan> are you chinaes?
<Wormik_> bazhang, do you know any more benchmark? I know only this: http://unigine.com/
<bazhang> hanhan, please explain what you are trying to do, etc (as above)
<bazhang> Wormik_, let me check
<hanhan> i life very near u
<buddy_> ciao
<buddy_> ?list
<hanhan> i'm nextdoor of you
<Wormik_> bazhang, in other channel I read about benchmark on Intel site, I will check.
<hanhan> are you here
<hanhan> are you here??
<buddy_> i want download movees
<Pici> !piracy | buddy_
<ubottu> buddy_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hanhan> help me about asterisk-gui
<hanhan> are you here??
<bazhang> http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/ Wormik this is what I could find
<BluesKaj> !ask | hanhan
<ubottu> hanhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> hanhan, you need to give the following info: 1)what are you trying to do,  2)what have you tried,   3)what errors have you gotten
<bazhang> hanhan, in the channel please, and not via PM
<hanhan> ok
<bazhang> hanhan, if you dont give that info, then there is no way to help you
<hanhan> i see error at web server of asterisk-gui
<hanhan> do you know ???
<BluesKaj> !vn | hanhan
<ubottu> hanhan: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<bazhang> he is Chinese I am pretty sure
<hanhan> who??
<Pici> hanhan: #askterisk may be a better place to ask, since #kubuntu isn't all that knowledgable about it.
<hanhan> oh
<hanhan> yes
<hanhan> thanks
<bazhang> #asterisk
<Pici> bazhang: er, right.
<Matisse> Am I right that hardy backports are senseless when having jaunty?
<bazhang> you would not want hardy repos with Jaunty
<Matisse> but which would I want to have?
<bazhang> Matisse, for which package or packages
<Matisse> just need the release name for sources.list
<Matisse> is it Karmic ?
<bazhang> Matisse, you want to add packages from Karmic to Jaunty, upgrade to Karmic, or already are on Karmic
<Matisse> no, i'm not
<Matisse> what is backport for? getting patches for old software
<Matisse> jaunty is older than karmic
<Matisse> so I add karmic-backports to my sources.list, right or wrong?
<bazhang> for Jaunty? there is no backports for Karmic as Karmic is unreleased and early alpha
<bazhang> !backports | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> Jaunty would be jaunty backports, and more recently PPA
<Matisse> yes
<Matisse> now I understand
<bazhang> personal package archive, for example the vlc that has player and window all in one
<bazhang> unlike the Jaunty vlc repo package that has them separate
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Matisse> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Matisse> I'm not using vlc
<Matisse> is it useful?
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I got a little problem here ..., I used to have compiz as a window manager , but for some reason it's freeze very often Plasma ...., so right now I try to switch to Kwin as a window manager ..., but anytime I restart, compiz is still there ...., any suggestion !?!
<bazhang> that was just an example, but it is quite a nice video player app, yes
<Matisse> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dragnslcr> AlexZion- look in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Matisse> what does "apt-get dist-upgrade" do if no new release (f.e. Karmic) is out? It seems to upgrade packages which arent upgraded by  "apt-get pgrade"
<Matisse> Is "dist-upgrade" able to delete files, if needed and "upgrade" not?
<Matisse> well, actually the right question should be: if an up-to-date system is the highest priority, is there a case in which dist-upgrade would be a mistake?
<Matisse> (forget the other questions before)
<dksoba88> I deleted one of my window partitions, is there any way to make a partition in that space from kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Matisse, only if you have the proper repos listed in your sources.list
<Dragnslcr> Matisse- "apt-get upgrade" won't upgrade packages that have new dependencies, while "apt-get dist-upgrade" will install the new dependencies and upgrade the installed packages
<Dragnslcr> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu by itself
<Matisse> ok, thx bazhang, BluesKaj and Dragnslcr. Seems like I finally understand the upgrading process
<AlexZion> How can I set Kwin as default window manager ?, I tried on the configuration settings , but it doesn't work ..., anytime I restart, compiz is still there .. :(
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: K > system settings > default apps > WM
<AlexZion> it doesn't works ....., I already tried it
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: then check the radio box Kwin
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: remove compiz then...
<AlexZion> all about compiz ?, trhere is a konsole command for that ?
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: you could try killall compiz;kwin before removing it
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: did it work?
<AlexZion> the konsole says noprocess termonated...
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: what about the kwin part?
<AlexZion> now I tried to remove anything about compiz , andthen I'll try to restart
<AlexZion> sane answer .. :(
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: what? that command is supposed to start kwin
<AlexZion> ok , done , I try to restart ..., so I'll see what's happen now ...
<shadeslayer> AlexZion: ok..
<commander_> is there any other way to speed up the update dl process?
<notriddle> commander_: If Kubuntu supported it, you could use package patches instead of downloading it from scratch. Sadly, it hasn't trickled down from Debian.
<commander_> how i get that?
<BluesKaj> commander_, change your source server to main in your package manger
<BluesKaj> err manager
 * notriddle didn't think BluesKaj's recommendation was well-supported.
<commander_> i only have KPackagekit now
<notriddle> commander_: In KPackageKit, Applications->System->KPackageKit, you can find an option to change repository sources.
<BluesKaj> notriddle, my experience with the source server defaults to the closest mirror when you install kubuntu , you can change it to speed things up if the source mirror is being throttled ..one has to expaeriment with different locations
<HenkdeVries> Hello I'm trying to use net snmp (v 2c or v 3) to get information about my 3com 4924 switch, but i'm getting a timeout while connecting. I can connect using v1, but that leaves me without 64 bit counters. Does anyone here know snmp well enough to help me?
<BluesKaj> commander_, sudo aptitude install adept
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit is flaky and unstable
<notriddle> HenkdeVries: What program are you using to connect?
<notriddle> BluesKaj: I've had that experience as well.. hope they improve it.
<HenkdeVries> netsnmp commandline
<commander_> nothing...it keep saying unable to unlock
<BluesKaj> notriddle, dunno why they try fix something that not broken and relatively stable ...even synaptic still works well
<BluesKaj> commander_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<notriddle> BluesKaj: KPackageKit is cross-distro. KDE can integrate better with it upstream.
<BluesKaj> upstream to what ?
<notriddle> BluesKaj: Upstream KDE can integrate with PackageKit, since it is cross-distribution.
<commander_> blue are you sure cause that one don't work either
<BluesKaj> integrate ?, the damn thing breaks 50% of the time in my experience
<BluesKaj> commander_, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<notriddle> BluesKaj: I know what you mean. PackageKit is newer than Adept, and cannot make assumptions about Ubuntu, so it is more buggy.
<BluesKaj> commander_, do you still have the packagekit open ?
<commander_> i closed it
<BluesKaj> notriddle, when all else fails I use cli/aptitude or for gui/synaptic , adept still runs ok , but it doesn't do dependencies as well as synaptic and aptitude ,for some reason
<notriddle> BluesKaj: That's what I usually do, too... though I usually don't use synaptic (ugly GTK apps).
<topramen>  can anyone tell me what are the known problems as to why k3b, and Brasero want burn or copy properly<<<
<topramen> ?
<BluesKaj> topramen, what are you trying to burn , first of all ?
<topramen> Blueskaj: iso<...and copy and burn a dve
<topramen> sorry
<topramen> dvd<
<ct529> has anyone tried to install knowledgeroot on kubuntu, using the package in the repository?
<BluesKaj> topramen, if it's copyright protected, make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed
<topramen> Blueskaj<<<ok let me see if I can go try that...hold on
<shadeslayer> topramen: you would need medibuntu repos for that package (see medibuntu.org) :)
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | topramen
<ubottu> topramen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<topramen> shadeslayer: ok..
<BluesKaj> topramen, and kubuntu-restricted-extras  will be available from that repos , make sure you install that as well
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: is kubuntu-restricted-extras an alias of the ubuntu ones?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i reckon
<KrispyKreme> My fast-user-switch-applet was deleted from the taskbar by mistake because it said it didn't start up properly and I accidently clicked the delete anyway button and was wondering how I make it appear like the default again. I tried sudo apt-get install fast-user-switch-applet, and everything was downloaded. What's next?
<topramen> Blueskaj: i forgot how to add the medibuntu repo ?
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: did you choose KDM as the login manager?
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme, look in the widgets, dunno for sure
<shadeslayer> topramen: did you see the repository how to on the sire
<shadeslayer> *site
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: I have gnome as login manager
<BluesKaj> topramen, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then add the repos and save
<topramen> well i'm there and I've done it before but someone gave me a command to type in the konsole/terminal and that's how I did it that last time
<KrispyKreme> blueskaj: yeah, I looked at the widgets and the default one isn't on there
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: sorry..you can either use KDM and fast user switcher thing or GDM and the gnome fast-user switcher applet
<shadeslayer> topramen: just look at the top and see " repositorry how to "
<shadeslayer> *repository
<topramen> ok
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: I want to use GDM and the fast-user switcher applet. I downloaded everything that is needed but don't know how to restore it back to the original
<BluesKaj> topramen, you can copy and paste the repos into your sourcs.list save then do : sudo aptitude update
<topramen> shadeslayer: well on that command that you just gave me was I suppose to put the commas in ?
<topramen> shadesslayer:,,ok
<BluesKaj> it's easier to copy and paste
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: ok wait.....you have GDM  and you want to use the fast-user-switcher applet in GNOME right?
<topramen> well that command that you just gave me poped up a list of sources.list-kate...so what do I do now?
<shadeslayer> topramen: just issue >> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: that's correct. It said that the fast-user applet didn't start up correctly and gave me two options: to ignore or to delete and I accidently pressed delete
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: ok run >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
 * BluesKaj backs off topramen ...too many cooks
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: itll give you a option to choose KDM or GDM..choose GDM
<topramen> as in too many cheifs and not enough indians?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hehe...you can cook :)
<shadeslayer> topramen: hey watch it...
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<KrispyKreme> that's what it gives me
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: ok now reboot and then log into gnome and then right click the top panel > add applet > fast-user-switcher
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: be right back. thanks!
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: no problem
<topramen> shadeslayet: where do I put this?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/206443/
<shadeslayer> topramen: open a konsole (alt+F2 > konsole) and paste it there
<topramen> i've done that already
<topramen> what do I do next?
<topramen> shadeslayer?
<BluesKaj> click enter
<BluesKaj> :)
<shadeslayer> haha..
<topramen> ok i clicked enter now do I do sudo wget now?
<shadeslayer> topramen: now sudo apt-get install  libdvdcss2
<topramen> Blueskaj: never mind I see it's added to my repository now I guess I need to check them and then do sudo apt-get right?
<shadeslayer> topramen: i might be slow in replying....im learning a bit of ruby :)
<KrispyKreme> shadeslayer: Thanks a lot man. I got it back to the default!! Thanks for helping me!
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: can you take over?
<shadeslayer> KrispyKreme: no problemo
<BluesKaj> yeah topramen sudo apt-get update , then : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-retricted-extras libdvdcss2
<topramen> shadeslayer: no problem when your done with ruby can I have here
<topramen> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> topramen, also install w32codecs non-free-codecs
<Wormik> I have done downloading pcsx2. To compile it, I need comment some strings in 20 files. Is it possible to do it automatically?
<hubar> what is a good kde git client?
<shadeslayer> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Wormik> String is if [ $# -gt 0 ] && [ $1 = "all" ]
<topramen> Blueskaj:  ok is that command "sudo apt-get w32codecs non-free-codecs?
<shadeslayer> nothing there...
<Wormik> next string then',
<Wormik> and 2 strings at the end
<BluesKaj> yes topramen , those are 2 diffrent apps but they can be installed at the same time
<Wormik> BluesKaj, can win32codecs work in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Wormik: no we have w64codecs for that
<BluesKaj> topramen, sudo apt-get install w32codecs non-free-codecs
<topramen> ok sir thank your... by the way can someone take a look here to see if everythings ok?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/206452/
<Wormik> Where can I download it? It can play iv50?
<Wormik> shadeslayer, where can I download it? I don't find
<commander_> how do i install synaptics on KDE?
<shadeslayer> Wormik: its in medibuntu (see medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> commander_: we have kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> commander_: or sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Wormik> shadeslayer, I need medibuntu repository?
<topramen> commander: if your already hooked up to the internet it will prompt to run in different modes like gnome but you can chose at the bottom of the screen
<shadeslayer> Wormik: yes...
<BluesKaj> Wormik  ia32 ..depends on your cpu and graphics tho
<commander_> i know but that take too long too download updates
<Wormik> Why ia32 when it is win64 codecs?
<BluesKaj> ia32-libs-tools
<shadeslayer> topramen: looks fine
<topramen> ok thanks
<topramen> so i guess I can burn now
<BluesKaj> so apps written for 32bit can run in 64 bit environments
<Wormik> 64bit codecs on 32-bit machines... so hard
<Wormik> thank you
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials Day starting in half an hour over in #kubuntu-devel  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Daskreech> Half a house away!
<BluesKaj> Wormik, you have 64 bit kubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Wormik> BluesKaj, yes. Ubuntu. I'm wainting tutorials there
<shadeslayer> Wormik: see the topic :)
<BluesKaj> Wormik, do you have adept or synaptic installed ? if so just type ia32 in the searchbar and you'll see the options available and the explanations in "prperties"
<BluesKaj> err properties
<AndorinKato> Hi, guys. How do we determine the default driver for a certain bit of hardware?
<BluesKaj> what HW AndorinKato ?
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: A D-link WDA 1320 wireless card.
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, install wicd
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Is it possible to do that without having a connection to the Internet on that particular computer?
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: My friend is trying to get her computer to connect and the only way it can do so is wirelessly.
<BluesKaj> no AndorinKato it needs to be DL'd from the repositories
<AndorinKato> Ok, then she can't do that.
<topramen> Blueskaj<<...Do I need to reboot after the installs?
<BluesKaj> topramen, not necessary
<shadeslayer> topramen: only if it prompts you to do so
<topramen> Blueskaj:  Reason asking is because I'm having the same problems and the newest one is that I cant get it to erase cdr/dvdr
<topramen> Blueskaj: well hold on i'm gonna go reboot
<AndorinKato> We need a way to get her wireless to working that doesn't involve downloading something because she has no connection otherwise... she can download files on another computer and transfer them to her PC, but that's the extent of her access.
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, you can download a deb file here and copy it to your friends pc http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wicd/wicd_1.5.9-2_all.deb
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I think the issue is the card isn't showing up in ifconfig at all
<Wormik> medibuntu repository is dirty
<Daskreech> the basic drivers don't load
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Alright, I'll pass it to her. What exactly will wicd do for her?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah, we that issue before and wicd installed ok
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: And it will work with Kubuntu, right?
<Wormik> It can't install codecs that I need. iv50 or windows codecs. It installs all codecs. I needn't 32-bit flash with depends. I'm using 64-bit flash
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, yes , i use it on our linux machines and laptops
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: And worked? with no network card?
<shadeslayer> Wormik: see the w64 codecs then
<shadeslayer> Wormik: also its a repo for media codecs
<shadeslayer> Wormik: ignore last comment
<Wormik> shadeslayer, it's 210 KiB and hasn't all codecs
<shadeslayer> Wormik: trust me it does
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Okay, she's downloading. Will she have to configure anything after she installs it?
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, does the pc have  wifi card ?
<Wormik> only 3
<shadeslayer> Wormik: also see kubuntu-restricted-extras
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Yes.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: but no driver
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: I had her run the command you gave me but was unable to interpret the results.
<Wormik> WMA9 and iv50 doesn't work
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: it had results?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes, indeed.
<AndorinKato> I had her run lsmod | grep ath
<Daskreech> well that's good :)
<Wormik> And I needn't openjdk, I'm using sun-jdk. dirty
<AndorinKato> It gave her ath_pci, ath_hal and wlan (which uses ath_pci).
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: That's actually really good
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: She says the deb package won't install.
<shadeslayer> Wormik: kubuntu-restricted-extras has everything you might need ( in case you missed out )
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: :O
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: sudo ifconfig -a shows no card though ?
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, it's very straightforward , use the deb install option by right clicking on the DL'd app then look for Wicd network manager in  k-menu/internet , then you'll have to configure your encryption and pw in preferences
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: does wicd have dependencies?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, it's in the repos so the dependencies should come down with the app
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: not if you download a .deb
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: not if you are installing it on a machine with no internet
<millun> hi
<shadeslayer> no it has no dependencies
<millun> pokerth
<Daskreech> !hi | millun
<ubottu> millun: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<millun> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:626:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<millun> E: stream.c: Assertion 's' failed at pulse/stream.c:1224, function pa_stream_drain(). Aborting.
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: No, she says it doesn't.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: eth0 l0 and pan0 ?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes.
<Wormik> I needn't openjdk, I have sun-jdk. And needn't flash 32-bit with many depends. I have 64-bit. I need only win64 codecs, not mega-pack of all
<BluesKaj> debs don't include dependencies ? that's anew one on me , usually the page will advise what else is required
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: It says that it conflicts with the currently installed network manager.
<shadeslayer> Wormik: then select whatever you want to install...apt is versatile
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, just remove the widget-network-manager
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: of course it will :)
<Wormik> shadeslayer, repository hasn't it
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Is that the exact name of the program she needs to remove?
<seeds> when i use desktop-switcher in jaunty netbook remix i get an empty desktop upon reboot
<AndorinKato> I'm communicating with her via phone so it can be a bit awkward at times to pass on commands.
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: She has two results, network manager and some plasma widget network manager./
<Daskreech> The other computer she is using can't get on IRC?
<AndorinKato> It can, but it's downstairs and she'd have to keep running back and forth.
<BluesKaj> get rid of the widget one AndorinKato
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Ah right :-)
<AndorinKato> Ok
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: It still conflicts, should she remove the other result she got as well?
<BluesKaj> right click on the widget network manager icon and remove it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: that wont do it....or will it?
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: She got rid of the widget result.
<tumii> #suomi
<tumii> wtf
<tumii> oh sry =(
<BluesKaj> or open widgets to remove it
<topramen> Blueskaj:...why want it still burn or erase properly after all the updating?
<BluesKaj> topramen, sorry dunno, maybe a reboot is on order
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: We are asking whether or not we also need to remove the other network manager program that is installed on her system, because it is causing a conflict that prevents installation of wicd.
<topramen> well i just rebooted the system and I still have the same problem
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, when i installed wicd , it autremoc=ved the widget-network-manager , but I installed from the repos
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, YES!
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thats what im thinking....hey if you have synaptic you can point it to the .deb and it manages everything for you
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: But you could see you network card
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: When installing deb: Error: Dependencies not satisfiable Python-GTK2
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, perhaps you can explain to AndorinKato how that is done ..I've never done that
<Riddell> * Kubuntu Tutorials Day starting in two minutes!  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay in #kubuntu-devel
<Wormik> Howto install KDE 3.5.10 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> well, AndorinKato whatever dependencies are required should be DL'd and installed the same way as the app was
<Daskreech> !kde3 | Wormik
<ubottu> Wormik: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Well, we need to figure out which ones are required.
<BluesKaj> Wormik, try jaunty remix
<Wormik> Цруку шы кузщышещкн ща ершы
<Wormik> Цруку шы кузщышещкн ща ершы,
<Wormik> Where is repository of this?
<BluesKaj> yes, AndorinKato it won't install til the dependencies are satisfied
<BluesKaj> !ru | Wormik
<ubottu> Wormik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no can do....its tutorial day!
<BluesKaj> so?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: im busy there :P...
<BluesKaj> i didn't get much out of the last one ...mainly abunch of fanboys asking generality type questions
<AndorinKato> So...
<AndorinKato> We need the dependencies, then. Whatever they are.
<AndorinKato> We also need to know, well, /what/ they are...
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, you'll find out each time one isn't fullfilled
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What did you want to know?
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: The only result she got was Python GTK2.
<AndorinKato> We can find that online and DL it as a file, right?
<harjot> guys how do i create an autorun script????
<BluesKaj> ok try to find the python GTK app and copy it to her pc , AndorinKato
<Daskreech> !autorun | harjot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Should be on the same page as the wicd packages file look for the list of dependent files and click it
<Daskreech> !autostart | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<harjot> ok thanks darkscreech
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Not finding it
<AndorinKato> But I found the Python GTK-2 app on its site.
<AndorinKato> So I'm just going to have her install it.
<Daskreech> It's site >_>
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, ok good
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Why would it be dumped?
<BluesKaj> it's pretty useless
<AndorinKato> ...../.....
<AndorinKato> Ok.
<AndorinKato> She needs help compiling it.
<AndorinKato> She says that when she types make she gets "No target file specified: no make file found"
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you guys are compiling it ?? \o/
<shadeslayer> what about sudo dpkg -i pkg
<BluesKaj> where did she put the app, AndorinKato ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: in what cases?
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, tell her to right click on the app and use the debinstaller
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: dpkg: Error processing pkg, cannot access archive, no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> open with
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: put the path of the .deb in place of pkg
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: There isn't one.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: what about the one you just downloaded a few moments ago?
<AndorinKato> okay, guys, this is where I got the Python app: http://www.pygtk.org/
<AndorinKato> PyGobject 2.18.0 has been released, this is a stable release, the first of the 2.18.x series. As usual, it's sources can be fetched here.
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: That's what I'm talking about.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, mostly updating from the repos
<AndorinKato> Apparently this is a dependency for wicd, so we need to get this working before we can install wicd.
<shadeslayer> ah..what fun!!
<AndorinKato> This is a great example of our really frustrating fight to get her wireless working. We try to do something and get an error. We try to resolve that error and get another error. We try to resolve THAT and get another...
<shadeslayer> thats whats its all about :)
<AndorinKato> No kidding. >_>
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, is there no internet connection , even a temp one (cat5/eth0) just so we can get her pc setup with the proper dependencies
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Nope, none. The computer she's working on can only connect through wireless.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: i can assure you that you will need about 7-8 dev packages just to complie
<JuJuBee> What media player should I use if I want to sync with iPod Classic 80G?  Amarok does not seem to be able to.
<JuJuBee> v 2.1 that is.
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: banshee is good
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: I am still relatively new to Linux and am getting more and more lost by this as we go on. I barely know what compiling is.
<JuJuBee> I will check it out. Haven't used it in a few years...
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: hold on....
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you *were* telling him/her to compile?? right?? or am i lost again?
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, I would take the pc/box to a spot where it can be connected to a modem or cable dsl....whatever hardwired connection you conjure up in order to solve thi problem , even use your monitor so you guys can see what's going on ..if you're serious about this
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: i would have to agree with BluesKaj
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: There aren't any ethernet cables whatsoever in the house that she can use. The PC downstairs also connects via wireless.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato:you just need a connection for 5 min
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: desktop??
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Both computers are desktops, yes.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Updating from repos?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, nm  I was behind curve there for a while ..din't realize you were talking about the python app
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: there shoudl be little need to compile at this point I thin
<BluesKaj> anyway i have errands to do before the post office closes ...bb in an hr or so
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: im wayy behind the curve....i dont think you need python for  wicd
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Ok, well, one, she says that the app comes in files that need compiling, and two, the site I downloaded it from says it is the /source/.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Well, when she tries to install it, it gives her a dependency error on Python GTK2.
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: what import format  you suggest for use on iPod?
<JuJuBee> Just installed and fired up Banshee
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: hang on one sec...ill search through getdeb...
<khaije|amalt> where's the tut?
<shadeslayer> khaije|amalt: #kubuntu-devel...youre late!!!
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: do you have synaptic?
<khaije|amalt> shadeslayer: i know sry!
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: She does not. As far as I know it doesn't ship with Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: sudo apt-get -d python-gtk2
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: then give her the .deb and install :)
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Invalid operation: python-gtk2
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: What .deb?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: sudo apt-get -d install python-gtk2
<AndorinKato> Oh.
<AndorinKato> Is that for ME to run?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: yes...you download the .deb and give it to her
<shadeslayer> can you do that?
<AndorinKato> Okay, sorry for confusion, every command I've been given I've passed to her.
<AndorinKato> Uh.
<AndorinKato> When I run the command it says it's already installed.
<shadeslayer> dang....
<AndorinKato> I could remove it and then reinstall?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: you can try
<AndorinKato> Or is there a way to turn an already installed package into a .deb?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: search for it /var/cache/apt/archives
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: nope :)
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Um, at the confirm screen for removing it, it wants to pull a LOT of my computer's packages... I don't want to risk removing it.
<AndorinKato> ...
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: can you see it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<AndorinKato> Lots of packages in here, but they say ubuntu (which I'm running) and she has Kubuntu......
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: ok dont remove it...open synaptic
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: you should be getting the  files from packages.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> oh wait....wont work....
<AndorinKato> Ok...
<khaije|amalt> shadeslayer: did i miss much?
<Daskreech> There is a page there fore Wicd (search on the main page) it will have the debs and the dependecies.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: A million times faster and easier
<khaije|amalt> shadeslayer: it seems like they are just starting
<AndorinKato> I'll try...
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: wont work...loads of dependencies.....i hate knetwork manager
<Daskreech> Again I don't think this is going to work since she doesn't have a device network entry
<AndorinKato> Wonderful...
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato:  best way forward : 1)get a wired connection or 2)install ubuntu , wicd , remove ubuntu-desktop , install kubuntu-desktop
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: You mean this? http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wicd/ I searched it earlier and couldn't find anything about dpeendencies... 1.5.9-2_all is the one she grabbed.
<harjot> Is it possible for a parallel dual boot????
<shadeslayer> harjot: youve asked this question earlier and the answer is still no
<JuJuBee> shadeslayer: banshee doesn't play mp3 by default.  How do I enable it?
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: hold on
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: 0_o
<harjot> shadeslayer: you Remember LOL
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: I can have her download Ubuntu Jaunty downstairs and install it. But how would that make it easier to get wicd?
<harjot> shadeslayer: but are u still sure about this and why cant u parallel boot???
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: is there *no* way there that we can get dependencies and wicd?
<harjot> shadeslayer: Is there any possible way for me to run windoze in like another seesion??? i.e. ctrl-alt-f8?????
<harjot> Without virtulization?>???
<shadeslayer> harjot: no
<harjot> shadeslayer: when u said No like that i jsut laughed
<harjot> shadeslayer: because
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: whats the problem with the kubuntu wifi?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: fastest way I can think of is sudo apt-get install -d wicd
<harjot> shadeslayer: i made such long sentences and u ended it with NO LLOLLL
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: It doesn't recognize her wireless card.
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: The device doesn't show up in ifconfig
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: what wifi card?
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: D-link WDA 1320
<topramen> Has anyone had problems pasting in the ubuntu pastebin in the last 15 minutes...reason asking is that I cant for some strange reason
<shadeslayer> topramen: try pastebin.com
<AndorinKato> Supposed to work straight out of the box, but it doesn't/.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: does lspci not show it?
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Nope.
<topramen> shadeslayer: <<<ok for some reason it's running real slow
<shadeslayer> seems like a deeper problem to me.....
<shadeslayer> harjot: if you find a way to parallel boot,inform us too....
<topramen> someone please check and tell me why the burn process is cutt off at 45% please %?
<topramen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206505/
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: i have absolutely no idea why this is happening...if you can pinpoint the driver,try modprobe drivername
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: It's loaded already
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: then why the problem with lspci
<shadeslayer> topramen: the paste is empty
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: That command gives her nothing whatsoever. No output.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: :O...no pci devices?
<AndorinKato> Was she supposed to get output for modprobe drivername?
<AndorinKato> lspci gives plenty of output, but nothing for wireless.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: no no...modprobe loads a driver
<AndorinKato> Right, but now both of us are confused about what you're asking.
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I didn't know about that :-/
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: no in Linux if it works properly there is no output
<topramen> huh!
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: ok,lspci gives not output about wireless and Daskreech tells me the driver is loaded.....how is that possible?
<AndorinKato> Ok
<topramen> i know i just pasted it
<shadeslayer> topramen: it loaded up now :P
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Everyone in here is more versed about Linux than I am, so why are you asking me? :P
<shadeslayer> all 105660 lines of it
<topramen> ok
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: so?
<topramen> look at very bottom of page and see if you can tell me why it stopped?
<shadeslayer> topramen: message	= "Error reading video DVD (no error)" <<--no idea what to make out of it
<shadeslayer> topramen: bad dvd?
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Maybe it's a driver problem?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: i seriously think so if lspci does not show it...try madwifii
<shadeslayer> !madwifi | AndorinKato
<ubottu> AndorinKato: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<topramen> ok well tell me if it's more than one person in my pc other than me ?  http://pastebin.com/d24aa457b
<shadeslayer> topramen: nope
<AndorinKato> I'm having her shut down the PC and open it while I read this so she can check to see if the card is plugged in correctly... but she says she doesn't know how to open it. >_<
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: what was the card again??
<shadeslayer> on the PC
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: D-link WDA 1320.
<commander_> does anyone have kubuntu 9.10 alpha yet?
<AndorinKato> And it seems that #madwifi is a channel for support on freenode... I could join that and ask for help.
<commander_> karmic koala
<Daskreech> commander_: #ubuntu+1
<topramen> well earlier when I went to network settings I saw like 4 extra 127.0.0.1 host other than me...and I know that was'nt right....and now it's says 127.0.0.1 local host and 127.0.0.1 topramen desktop
<harper> Hi, moving from XP to Kubuntu.. I need to use my certificate, exported from Windows XP, in KMail. Howto?
<AndorinKato> It seems that she may not be physically strong enough to open up the computer so she can check the card.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: can you handle AndorinKato??
<topramen> shadeslayer<< Are you saying i'm copying a bad dvd?<<
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: No
<Daskreech> teaching a class now
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: it says in the wiki it works in dapper and edgy...im assuming it works in jaunty too...
<shadeslayer> topramen: probably
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: I would assume such as well.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: does it work on the other OS?
<shadeslayer> windows or such
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: She's used the same card on XP (worked perfectly) and Windows 7 (connection constantly died because she didn't have a proper driver for it)
<AndorinKato> Hold on a minute, everyone.
<shadeslayer> sure
<AndorinKato> Um.
<AndorinKato> She got her computer open.
<AndorinKato> Oh, wait, no, she hasn't gotten it open yet.
<AndorinKato> But she can see the wireless card.
<topramen> Shadeslayer:  i dont think it's bad because my kids watch this dvd all the time
<AndorinKato> In her words, it looks "upside down.":
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: tell her to make it straight :P
<AndorinKato> She has to get it open first.
<shadeslayer> isnt it supposed to look that way?
<AndorinKato> It's open.
<AndorinKato> She's going to examine it.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: tell her to push it in the slot properly
<AndorinKato> This entire time I've been assuming that it was installed correctly because it was someone else who put it in, someone who's supposed to be computer-proficient.
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<AndorinKato> If we just spent two days fighting her computer and it turns out her card was not installed properly...
<shadeslayer> \o/
<BluesKaj> seated in the slot properly , makes all the difference :)
<AndorinKato> Absolutely. >_>
<AndorinKato> I guess we'll have to see.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: done?
<AndorinKato> Okay, she's got the card back in, so she's closing and reconnecting the computer now.
<shadeslayer> :)
<AndorinKato> She says it wasn't really upside down, but I had her remove it and reconnect it, then double-check that it's in correctly, just in case.
<AndorinKato> Booting
<BluesKaj> kind of difficult to seat a card updide down anyway :)
<AndorinKato> Yeah, I'd imagine.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: mention me when its done and if lspci can see it or not :)
<AndorinKato> ifconfig results:
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: pastebin!
<AndorinKato> ifconfig gives no wlan0, lspci gives nothing.
<AndorinKato> She also isn't getting eth0 when she runs ifconfig.,
<shadeslayer> arghh...
<AndorinKato> ...
<AndorinKato> By the way, guys.
<shadeslayer> though it used to come up earlier?
<AndorinKato> Remember how you had us remove the network manager in order to install wicd?
<AndorinKato> I don't think her computer has a network manager atm.
<AndorinKato> So she's going to try reinstalling the default manager.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: wont work...unless she has it in the apt-archives...
<AndorinKato> She seems to think she can manage it.
<ubuntu__> WTF?
<ubuntu__> hi
<AndorinKato> She says it's in package manager, so I guess it is.
<AndorinKato> Except it's not reinstalling.
<AndorinKato> As an absolute last resort she can always reset everything by reinstalling Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: haha....nice...
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: tell you what...tell her to try an older version of kubuntu and see if the card works
<AndorinKato> She says that if she can find a blank CD she's going to install Ubuntu instead, if she can't fix it today.
<topramen_> is anyone familiar with this > http://paste.ubuntu.com/206522/
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: She doesn't have an older version.
<shadeslayer> hmm...youll have to google around then....imho its the drivers...keep asking here tho
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Stumped? :P
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, so you don't have even a 2 meter length of cat5 that she can connect her ethernet/dhcp to a modem/router ?...should have come with the modem/router
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: absolutely...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: whats the point...we need to find proper drivers...
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: There's one wired connection in her house, but apparently it's an iffy connection /plus/ she's not allowed to mess with it.
<BluesKaj> the pc should have had an ethernet card installed  when she bought the pc
<BluesKaj> kubuntu/HAL will see the ethernet card and autoconnect during boot up
<AndorinKato> But I think right now she's more committed to just getting rid of Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> drivers shouldn't a problem with the latest kubuntus
<topramen_> Blueskaj: did you take a look at that pastebin if so why are these people showing up in my netstat?
<topramen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206522/
<BluesKaj> topramen_, sites recently visited , maybe\
<topramen_> no i have'nt visited amazon.com never
<BluesKaj> networked router ?
<BluesKaj> those could be hostmasks , dunno for sure , topramen_
<topramen_> Blueskaj: what are hostmasks?<<
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: did anyone check for a regression report in jaunty
<AndorinKato> I think we're just going to have her install regular Ubuntu and try with that instead.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, what's the kubuntu live cd that install everything without an internet connection
<harper> Can you help me with certifcates?
<AndorinKato> Everyone who put time and effort into helping us, thanks a lot. Sorry that we ended up with no results.
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, no wait
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: actually the wiki on the wifi reports that it works in dapper and edgy...so i didnt....but i did google around....
<topramen_> Can Anyone Tell Me What Are HostMasks<<?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- you mean the DVD that has more packages on the disc?
<BluesKaj> yes, the one that installs everything without needing the internet sources
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The DVD isntal
<Daskreech> The alternate can do it as well for a smaller number of files
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, then you need the dvd install version , thereby getting all dependencies for apps and options like the latest python versions etc
<shadeslayer> Daskreech:  linux-restricted-modules  << for the card...
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827622
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: She has no blank DVDs, she says.
<BluesKaj> bummer!
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, what wifi card again ?
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: D-link WDA 1320.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i hope youve got it...im going out....ruby tutorial!
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: That looks like an interesting link but means compiling madwifi
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: She already did.
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, it seems there are some issues with that card on jaunty .. no solutions posted in launchpad yet
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: ok good can she run modprobe on the wifi and sudo modprobe -r on the ath stuff?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: "modprobe on the wifi" You mean the madwifi driver?
<Taillecrayon> où suis-je?
<AndorinKato> NOW her Kubuntu isn't detecting CDs that she puts in the drives, apparently.
<AndorinKato> Error after error after error after error after error. I may simply kill her computer via the Internet.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: yes the wifi driver sorry
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: I'm having her come into IRC on the downstairs computer.
<AndorinKato> KittyKis: Talk to Daskreech and vice-versa.
<KittyKis> Mk.
<cuznt> kde4.2.2 athalon processor 2g ram  on my media/comby  (500g hd  it shows 280 of 458.4 free but 100% used)
<Daskreech> hi KittyKis
<Daskreech> What's up?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: It works on Jaunty?
<KittyKis> well, I am she whom AndorinKato has been helping
<KittyKis> here from downstairs computer
<cuznt> i can see nothing in the hidden fildes
<cuznt> files
<JuJuBee> Does anyone here use kolab?
<hubar> what is it?
<hubar> kolab...
<JuJuBee> groupware
<JuJuBee> I have 2 users with a Palm phone and wish to sync to same data.
<kubuntu_> need some help on a broken system, the computer froze while installing a pkg now apt-get get is broken
<shadeslayer> !aptfix | kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: anything else?
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Erk sorry students were looking at a problem
<Daskreech> Did you try to modprobe the madwifi and modprobe -r the ath ?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: It's ok, she's installing Ubuntu now anyway
<kubuntu_> still broken
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: whats the error?
<kubuntu_> i think some pkgs didnt get configure
<kubuntu_> totem-gstreamer seems to be one of them
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: whats konsole showing?
<kubuntu_> where should i paste it?
<shadeslayer> pastebin
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_, please see my private message
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Ibex?
<Daskreech> not 9.04 ?
<JuJuBee> how do I add the extragear repo?
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: pingping ?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Jaunty
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: whatcha doing?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: teaching a UNIX class
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: she's going to have the same problem they share the same driver. She needs either Ibex or Koala
<Daskreech> 8.10 or 9.10
<AndorinKato> Pretty sure Koala will have more than driver trouble./
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hehe....tell them about linux...Unix with a prettier dress
<kubuntu_> so how do i configure the pkg, dpkg --configure totem-gstreamer is not working
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: yep which is why you should probably be looking at Ibex. If she's installing 9.04 I'd personally just upgrade it to Koala for kicks to see if it fixes it
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: have you tried the alt install cd ??
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: is it not supposed to support more h/w
<AndorinKato> Well, it looks like the install CD is broken anyway.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: sudo dkg -i path_to_pkg should do everything that was left behind
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I don't see how that helps seeing as how the driver is installed and loaded
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: or sudo apt-get install <everything_you_need> should work as well
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Pretty obvious the driver itself is broken
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: ah..the driver is loaded...then ill shut up :)
<kubuntu_> doesnt work, takes me to the error msg
<kubuntu_> everything got installed just not configure
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: which is?
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: so she hasn't wiped anything yet?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: you havent told me what the error msg is till now
<kubuntu_> i pasted it
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: you didnt give me the URL -_-
<kubuntu_> ah
<kubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206586/
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Formatting happened already
 * shadeslayer goes on reading more about ruby
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes, it did.
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials Day going on in #kubuntu-devel, starting in a minute Artwork Tutorial  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Ahhh ha but it's not installing?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer;sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: another thing...._*never*_ work as root
<AndorinKato> I guess the burn just didn't go well.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Still have a kubuntu CD ?
<kubuntu_> shadeslayer: still nothing
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: alternate or Live ?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: same error?
<kubuntu_> yup
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes, she has the live CD.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: hold on
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: She has a Feisty Kubuntu CD.
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: But she says that the wireless didn't work on it either.
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Never mind that last, she never tried the wireless.
<AndorinKato> ARGH
<AndorinKato> She needs to STOP telling me conflicting things.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: no i think it started working out of the box for hardy onward. it's a Live CD?
<AndorinKato> Okay, it didn't see the wireless but she didn't try anything to get it working.
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Hmm Poo
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: sudo dpkg -a --configure --pending
<Daskreech> then again she has no network so that trick of mine woudn't work
<hubar> hmm anyone uses prism-google tools?
<UltraBeatdown> Hello?
<UltraBeatdown> GNOME is better. . .
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Let me see if it worked in Gutsy
<AndorinKato> Ok...
<kubuntu_> shadeslayer: nothing hapened
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: try updating now
<kubuntu_> nothing 8(
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: seems good. Question what kind of encryption is on the wireless she must join?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: ive tried with all my and sudo's might :(
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: None.
<kubuntu_> 8(
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: boot up with e Feisty CD and tell me if she can't see the network card
<Daskreech> It should be able to at least detect it
<UltraBeatdown> GONE PWNS!
<UltraBeatdown> *gnome
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: try a restart :P
<kubuntu_> k
<JuJuBee> How do I install libgcal for 9.04?
<shadeslayer> !info libgcal
<ubottu> Package libgcal does not exist in jaunty
<JuJuBee> bummer.
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: not in repo....grab it from somewhere else... :P
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: or compile :)
<JuJuBee> I want to install googledata for akonadi
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: try #akonadi
<JuJuBee> don't want to end up compiling a bunch of stuff if I can avoid...
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<UltraBeatdown> micro$oft sucks!
<shadeslayer> UltraBeatdown: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<UltraBeatdown> Why?
<shadeslayer> UltraBeatdown: because this is a support channel
<AndorinKato> UltraBeatdown: Because this channel is for help
<UltraBeatdown> Oh, okay
<shadeslayer> !ot > UltraBeatdown
<ubottu> UltraBeatdown, please see my private message
<kubuntu_> shadeslayer: think im getting somewhere with deselect
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: It does not detect her card.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_: never used that....
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: loads up the athdrivers?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: How can she check?
<Daskreech> lsmod | grep ath
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Nothing.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: i would recommend a better card :P
<Daskreech> ah that's badish
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211780
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: but maybe they need to be loaded
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Instructions?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: ive already read those.... :D
<Daskreech> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: seems to work really well for most people
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: i know...thats why my mind speaks " strange problem " :P
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I know man if i was by her side ...
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: No output.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: haha...you would scare her half to death by terminal commands :D
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: hooray :)
<AndorinKato> Now what?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: I'd disappear for 15 minutes and come back with an answer
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: Feistty?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: What?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Yes, she's in Feisty on the live CD. She's just loaded the driver. Now what?
<shadeslayer> AndorinKato: does it connect :P
<AndorinKato> shadeslayer: Nope.
<Daskreech> can she see something in sudo ifconfig -a
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: No.
<Daskreech> iwconfig ?
<AndorinKato> Nope.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: bug!!!
<shadeslayer> that too a major one :)
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: sudo lshw -C network
<Daskreech> Does she see something like AR5005G 802.11abg ?
<AndorinKato> It only shows her Ethernet controller.
<AndorinKato> And no.
<shadeslayer> im tired of quassel.... switching to irssi
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: o_O
<Daskreech> That's really strange.
<Daskreech> it should at least turn up in lspci or lshw
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: It's not showing up in either.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: in two different kernels?
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Um, apparently so, since it's not showing up in either.
<Daskreech> argh. Maybe she should use Windows 7 for now. There is something up with that connection that needs looking at but I can't diagnose it from here
<Daskreech> unless there is a kill switch thats flipped
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: She can't use her Windows 7 beta because it basically ran out. And it's on another hard drive that she doesn't want to swap out.
<emilio> hola
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: use the RC1
<Daskreech> that runs until next year August I think and starts flaking out December this year
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: As it happens she has it.
<Daskreech> ^_^
<emilio> alguien sabe configurar el im kopete
<emilio> ?
<Daskreech> I've a strong feeling there is something physically up with the card power or something else
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daskreech> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Daskreech> ^_^ :)
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: Ok, but keep in mind that she did say that the card has worked befre.
<AndorinKato> before*
<Daskreech> Sorry have to run
<AndorinKato> That's ok, thanks a lot for your help.
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: I know but that doesn't mean it's 100%
<Daskreech> AndorinKato: on the other hand she could have some other hardware that's conflicting though that's quite rare
<AndorinKato> Daskreech: I thought of that, but if you say it's rare...
<topramen_> is anyone here familiar with the DBAN hard drive wipe?<<
<topramen_> is anyone here familiar with the DBAN hard drive wipe clean installation/or download?<<
<shadeslayer> topramen_: see the man pages
<shadeslayer> topramen_: man -k hint <<-search
<shadeslayer> topramen_: and then man <package> to see the man page
<topramen_> do that where at?
<AndorinKato> topramen_: The terminal?
<topramen_> and type what in the terminal?
<ign0ramus> topramen_, DBAN is a boot disc
<topramen_> huh!!!..someone told me that it was a hard drive wipe clean disc
<topramen_> so what do you boot with DBAN?
<ign0ramus> topramen_, Basically, you boot to that disc, follow the prompts, and it will do a DOD-Level wipe of your drive
<ign0ramus> topramen_, there's also a Linux app called 'wipe'... never used it, though
<topramen_> ign0ramus: and you walk me through it please?
<ign0ramus> topramen_, darik will: http://www.dban.org/
<topramen_> ok i will try
#kubuntu 2009-06-30
<kaddi> hello, I have a question about dragon player: kaffeine used to have a "minimalistic" view, which only showed the video, no menus or anything. Does dragon player have such a configuration?
<kubuntu_> need help on partially installed packages
<kaddi> kubuntu_: what does it say? Not sure I will be able to help you though :/
<AndorinKato> What's the Kubuntu version of GParted?
<kubuntu_> they need to configure
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager | AndorinKato
<ubottu> AndorinKato: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<kaddi> kubuntu_: does it give you a command you should run? If so executing usually solves the problem :)
<kubuntu_> yes but it doesnt solve it
<kaddi> what does it say when you run the command?
<AndorinKato> Is there any particular reason why a fresh install of Kubuntu Jaunty would not have partitionmanager installed?
<kubuntu_> a bunch of errrors
<kaddi> could we see them? paste them somewhere and give us a link to it :)
<kaddi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<elohim> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<elohim> i need to run a recent kernel with kde 3.5
<elohim> KDE4 sucks.
<elohim> is there a tutorial to remove KDE4 and install 3.5 ?
<kubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206635/
<AndorinKato> Is there any particular reason why a fresh install of Kubuntu Jaunty would not have partitionmanager installed?
<kaddi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jauntyelohim:
<kaddi> argh, elohim: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<elohim> ok
<elohim> i thought jaunty came with kde4
<kaddi> AndorinKato: I would guess because most people don't need to use it once they have partitioned their harddisk. but I don't know
<kaddi> elohim: It does. But some people believe KDE3 du be more stable and did the work to get kde3 working on it again ;)
<kaddi> *to even
<elohim> so after i install jaunty, how do i rid of kde4 and install 3.5
<AndorinKato> Well, we need a partition editor.
<elohim> AndorinKato: i like gparted
<AndorinKato> elohim: On Kubuntu?
<elohim> yeah so ?
<elohim> it works
<elohim> qtparted sucks
<FloodBotK1> elohim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndorinKato> elohim: She doesn't have it.
<elohim> so install it
<AndorinKato> elohim: She can't. She does not have an Internet connection.
<elohim> fdisk
<kubuntu_> apt-get upgrade
<AndorinKato> So apt-get works without an Internet connection, does it?
<elohim> how do i get rid of kde4 and install 3.5 after installing jaunty ?
<kubuntu_> kaddi: any thoughts?
<kaddi> kubuntu_: I'm googling. My thought is that the package you downloaded might have been corrupted. I would try to clean the cache and download the packages again.
<kubuntu_> well the wholemachine froze in the middle
<kaddi> kubuntu_: you could use sudo apt-get clean and then try to download the packages again afterwards
<kubuntu_> all i was doing was removing totem-xine and installing totem-gstreamer
<kaddi> kubuntu_: removing all downloaded files has helped me once with a similar problem, so it might be worth a try
<kubuntu_> kaddi: still nothing
<kaddi> it shouldn't hurt. All it does is delete the package you downloaded for installation
<kubuntu_> something about unable to execute post-installation script
<kaddi> then maybe try uninstalling everything and reinstalling it. But by now I'm only guessing.
<kaddi> You can also force an installation with "sudo apt-get install -f <packagename>" maybe that'll work?
<kubuntu_> thas the thing it wont even uninstall
<kubuntu_> first time i ever even had the whole system freeze
<kubuntu_> where is this post-installation script anyways?
<kaddi> AndorinKato: I had a look around, the main argument seems to be, that you can't configure partitions that are mounted, so a partitionmanager in a running ubuntu is not very useful. this is why it is not instaled by default
<AndorinKato> As we just discovered.
<AndorinKato> I am going to KILL my friend's computer.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, no livecd lying around?
<AndorinKato> She's booting from it now.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, isn't parted installed by default?
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: Yes, but it's useless to her in the install.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, (i'm sure you've already explained, but i wasn't around...)
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: She needs to completely wipe her hard drive because she needs to install Windows 7 but it won't format her drive for some reason.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, and you said she has no internet access?
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: The entire reason we're having all these problems is because her Kubuntu install will not do a THING with her wireless card.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, cant you plug into router/modem?
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: We've been working for three days to get it working and we continue to hit brick walls at each turn.
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: Nope, she has to connect via wireless.
<kaddi> ign0ramus: could you take a look at kubuntu_'s problem as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/206635/ I suggested apt-get clean, apt-get install -f and uninstalling the items that are giving problem. nothing worked
<kaddi> I'm at a loss
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, nothing to do with Kubuntu, but can't you just make a DBAN disc, boot from it and wipe the whole drive?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, lemme see
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: I don't know, I'm still rather new to Linux.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, it's not a linux-specific thing.  just an .iso to download and burn to disc.  boot from the disc --> wipe the entire thing.
<ign0ramus> kaddi, so 'totem-gstreamer' is the offending package here?
<kaddi> yes, (s)he was removing totem-xine and installing totem-gstreamer, when the system froze. now (s)he can't install
<ign0ramus> kaddi, well, (s)he bailed on us, so it's no use anyway :P
<kaddi> and apparently (s)he is gone. :/
<kaddi> hehe, obviously, yes
<kaddi> but are there any other obvious solutions than cleaning the cache and trying to force install?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, maybe a dist-upgrade or build-dep
<kaddi> thank you :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, just guessing... apt packing is awesome, but it still has its quirks ;)
<ign0ramus> *packaging
<kaddi> way too many options for me... I know three commands, that has been enough so far :D
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: We may not need it. One, it would be extra hassle right now and this has been MORE THAN ENOUGH hassle already. Two, she got parted on the live CD to erase most of the data on the drive.
<ign0ramus> kaddi, :)
<AndorinKato> The only reason Windows 7 would not install now is if it needed the drive to be completely blank. It's not because parted would not erase the swap partition, saying it was being used.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, from the live cd, parted reported swap being in use?
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: Yes.
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, hmm... why do you say Win7 needs a fully blank drive?
<AndorinKato> ign0ramus: It doesn't, I was speculating. She tells me it's installing now./
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, aha! Win7 only needs a partition to install to
<ign0ramus> AndorinKato, but this is getting a little ot for this channel :)
<kaddi> ever so slightly ;)
<topramen> can anyone tell me why would I need to put a live cd in to do an update?<<<<
<Dragnslcr> Maybe if you have the CD listed in your apt sources
<topramen> ok thanks i just done that
<eean> any idea where I can get the atl1e module?
<eean> for my EeePC 1005HAB ethernet
<AndorinKato> Okay, because Windows 7 is not recognizing her card either, we have came to the conclusion that it is her card that is at fault.
<AndorinKato> Three days of extremely aggravating computer work for nothing.
<kaddi> AndorinKato: my sympathies. :/ I know how this feels
<AndorinKato> Thank you.
<AndorinKato> As far as I can tell the best thing she can do is tell the person who bought the card that it's faulty.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, trying to troubleshoot problems that end up being broken hardware is rough
<AndorinKato> *shrug* I don't know what other conclusion to come to. Installed Kubuntu 9.04 won't recognize the drive, even after extensive driver configuration. Neither will the live CD for it. Neither will Kubuntu Feisty. Neither will Windows 7.
<AndorinKato> drive? card.
<AndorinKato> She did open her PC at one point and double-check that the card is plugged in properly.
<AndorinKato> Is there any other possibility for what's wrong?
<kaddi> could be the "place where you inserted the card" that is defective. It would probably help if you had another card or another PC to test if the cards works on a different pc or if a different card works on your pc
<kaddi> then you can see if it is the PC or the card that is the problem
<DaskreeCH> AndorinKato: Hey
<DaskreeCH> How goes your issue?
<AndorinKato> DaskreeCH: Welllllll, she installed Windows 7 and it won't read her card either.
<AndorinKato> kaddi: I passed your advice to her. She'll try it later.
<AndorinKato> She has another card she can try, some Realtek piece.
<AndorinKato> And other PCI ports.
<DaskreeCH> AndorinKato: Same one that was wonky in Winows 7 before ?
<AndorinKato> DaskreeCH: Yeah, but she thinks that it wasn't working quite properly because of a lack of a decent driver. This time she has the driver CD, but it won't let her install the driver for it.
<DaskreeCH> AndorinKato: Alright It's too bad she doesn't have a nicer setup with either someone there to help bounce ideas off of or other hardware to test
<AndorinKato> Indeed.
<chx> hi. i need an RSS reader that makes the most obnoxious warnings when there is a new item and preferably can check the feed every minute. :)
<GnuSeb> I just bought my first printer it's a canon pixma iP1900 !
<GnuSeb> um help
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters http://linuxprinting.org GnuSeb check these links,
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers and this GnuSeb
<chx> when i click Settings Configure Notifications in Akregator nothing displays. this is KDE 4.2.2 , Kubuntu 9.04
<GnuSeb> thankyou bazhang
<DaskreeCH> chx: Akregator?
<bazhang> GnuSeb, you're welcome; a quick look at the ubuntuforums might help as well, let me check
<DaskreeCH> AndorinKato: How are you btw?
<mrksbrd> does anyone have the correct broadcom 43xx driver, i'm about to pull my hair out trying to get this darn thing to work
<AndorinKato> DaskreeCH: At the end of my patience for wireless networks in general.
<GnuSeb> bazhang what does not supported but does work mean?
<DaskreeCH> Yeah I hate wireless as well. I think that's one of the reasons I never want a laptop
 * mrksbrd joins AndorinKato
<mrksbrd> can someone explain why in one version it works an others it doesn't ????
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980735 GnuSeb check there for solution
<chx> ah but i can in system notification configuration. great, great
<chx> i want advanced screening tickets for the new harry potter movie so i need to follow closely our local wb rep on twitter, lol
<GnuSeb> bazhang; thank you
<chx> thxbye
<GnuSeb> is hardy after or before intrepid ibex?
<bazhang> alphabetical :)
<neo_> Hi to all my friends
<neo_> I have a question about microSD Kingstone en Ubuntu
<neo_> I have a microSD Kingstone and I never can use it in Ubuntu 8.04
<neo_> I get the messege "error E/S .. error 110 "
<nate_> hello room
<neo_> the micro card is ok, I use it in window$ and work good
<nate_> i have 4 blocked updates and they are linux headers, anybody know why
<Dragnslcr> nate_- because they depend on new packages, which KPackageKit won't install automatically for you. You can install the updates with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<neo_>  usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<neo_> [ 4426.671429] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71
<DaskreeCH> GnuSeb: Since Dapper they have all been alphabetical
<nikitis> How do i reload the smbd daemon?  sudo /etc/init.d/smb reload says command not found.
<neo_> so sorry, I get this text when I conect my micro SD
<nate_> Dragnsclr: does that move me from 9.04 to 9.XX?
<Dragnslcr> nate_- no, dist-upgrade does not do a Kubuntu version upgrade
<hanhan> hi Guys
<hanhan> help me about asterisk-gui
<hanhan> please, help me
<bazhang> hanhan, what are you trying to do, what have you done so far, and what errors have you gotten; also /join #asterisk and ask there as well
<hanhan> but
<hanhan> i can't comlplet
<bazhang> hanhan, we need those three pieces of info before we can help; just repeating 'help me' wont get you any help
<nate_> Dragnslcr: what  does it do?
<wendel> simplesmente impossivel instalar amsn
<ubuntu> Is there a workaround for the karmic grub loader?
<bazhang> ubuntu, try #ubuntu+1 for karmic support ; here is Jaunty and earlier
<ubuntu> ty
<ubuntu> Is jaunty a stable distro?
<bazhang> ubuntu, quite so
<ubuntu> and thats the 9.04 version?
<ubuntu> when is 9.10 coming out in august
<ubuntu> sry so many questions im bored and just dbaned my vista os lol
<bazhang> 09 is the year; 10 is the month ubuntu
<bazhang> October 29, 2009 or thereabouts to be precise
<ubuntu> very good to know I love kde it rules
<buddy> ciao
<buddy> ?list
<buddy> irc.oltre irc.net
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get Second Life running on Kubuntu 4.2 Jaunty.  Whenever I run the "./secondlife" the window launches, then crashes, saying to install the 32 bit binaries, which I have installed already.  Any ideas?
<Crell> Hi all.  I have a PDF that is password protected.  I know the password and can open the file, but I want to remove or change the password so that I can pass it on to someone else.  How can I go about doing that?  I am using Okular at the moment but don't see a way to do so.
<xp-killer> what the command to see all ip adress conected to my router
<xp-killer> like in xp i have to type ipconfigall
<xp-killer> in linux i dont know it
<Pici> ifconfig
<xp-killer> Pici: whats eth0 and lo?
<xp-killer> Pici: its only showing my ip
<xp-killer> Pici: how can i hide my ip?
<feco> www.startlap.hu
<Pici> xp-killer: hide your ip? on IRC?
<xp-killer> Pici: no i want to hide my ps3 ip,but i guess to do that i have to hide my router ip
<Pici> xp-killer: I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<xp-killer> Pici: k
<xp-killer> Pici: can u help me install samba and get it runing?i want my sis to take my movie files
<xp-killer> multimedia files
<Pici> xp-killer: I'm actually just about to take off to go to sleep, its a bit after midnight here. Sorry.
<xp-killer> yea same here but i just got up now i cant sleep :(
<landon_> hey anyone here know how to get flash on 64bit kubuntu?
<Crell> Hi all.  I have a PDF that is password protected.  I know the password and can open the file, but I want to remove or change the password so that I can pass it on to someone else.  How can I go about doing that?  I am using Okular at the moment but don't see a way to do so.
<harper> Hi, I need to import my e-mail certificates while moving from Windows XP to kubuntu. How do I import these PFX files?
<q_> hi!
<q_> Is there a way to install on a computer without a monitor keyboard or mouse, but connected to the network?
<orion_>  Downgrade  KDE 4.3 Beta 2 -> KDE 4.2.4
<orion_> help ?
<tsimpson> orion_: the short answer is you can't
<tsimpson> orion_: the longer answer is to remove all KDE packages, then remove the 4.3 repo, and reinstall the KDE packages. which is not a simple process
<Styles___\> Hey
<Styles___\> How do I check why my CD drive isn't being.. seen by kubu wntu, it was earlier
<Styles___\> kubuntu*
<Styles___\> it said LP driver not found
<Styles___\>    15.902223] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<diernosaj> so my kubuntu KDE doesn't work but it logs into gnome fine, im having bad resolution and nvidia graphics drivers and xorg.conf problems, can anybody help?
<diernosaj> anybody ?
<kurumin> brazil, please
<kurumin> i from brazil
<kurumin> my name is leo
<kurumin> to talk for me
<kurumin> #brazil
<m4v> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<diernosaj> why would gnome load fine, but i can't load into KDE with my resolution settings
<cms> hola!
<cms> tengo algunas preguntas, quien puede ayudarme?
<__-osh-__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dwidmann> diernosaj: first thing I would try would be to create a new user and try to log in with that. If that works then it's a user level config issue.
<m4tth3vv> I've been trying to hide my IP when using IRC. I typed "/msg NickServ set iphide on" but it didn't work
<m4tth3vv> anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<bazhang> m4tth3vv, consider a cloak
<bazhang> !cloak | m4tth3vv
<ubottu> m4tth3vv: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> m4tth3vv, help in #freenode
<m4tth3vv> thanks
<alpha> hi leute, wer kann mir sagen wie ich pidgin für yahoo konfigurieren kann??
<eagles0513875> what version of jack is in the kubuntu repos
<eagles0513875> according to apt-cache policy 3.1.1 is that though for jack1 or jack2
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you know where the repos are, don't you?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: also, you can type aptitude show jack to get the version number
<eagles0513875> i did an apt-cache policy jack and it is showing candidate version as 3.1.1+cvs20050801-25build1
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, that's the version
<eagles0513875> i found which version and comparing it to whats on the jackaudio.org website the versions dont match with whats on the jackaudio.org website
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what does the website say?
<eagles0513875> tthey have 2 different ones jack1 and jack 2
<eagles0513875> jack1 is 0.116.2 and jack2 is 1.9.2
<Mamarok> let me check
<eagles0513875> the link to the jack website is http://jackaudio.org/download
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: because that is not the package you are looking for :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: do an aptitude search jack and you will see...
<eagles0513875> what package should i be running apt-cache policy jackd
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhh :)
<eagles0513875> thanks Mamarok :) my bad on my part
<eagles0513875> what is the difference between jack1 and jack2
<eagles0513875> or would that be a better question to ask in the jack channel
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: I don't know, but here is an extensive documentation on their website, check that
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: because that's waht they will tell you, read the docs
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there a menu editor for latest kubuntu?
<Mamarok> naftilos76: if you do a right click on the menu button you can open the editor
<eagles0513875> touche Mamarok beat me to it
<naftilos76> thanks man!
<Mamarok> naftilos76: yaw :)
<davidsands> join #taiwan
<Mamarok> davidsands: you forgot the /
<davidsands> yup, i did ...
<davidsands> this is my first time using quassel ... and i don't use irc much .. will have to look into it ..
<Mamarok> davidsands: no problem, we all started at some time :)
<davidsands> I'm here to look into the format for the Tomboy notes database ...
<shadeslayer> bye
<Mamarok> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3469 kB, installed size 12572 kB
<Mamarok> davidsands: I don't know that application, you should ask in #ubuntu as it is more a Gnome app
<davidsands> I see it's coded in C# ...
<eagles0513875> c# is a windows thing davidsands
<davidsands> Mamarok: ok, thanks ..
<davidsands> Mamarok: it's also a mono thing ...
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: it's a language, you can well use it on other systems
<Mamarok> davidsands: I know that
<Mamarok> davidsands: and KDE doesn't use mono
<eagles0513875> granted but seeing it used in the dreaded win vista its super slow programming language
<davidsands> I see ...
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ot...
<eagles0513875> sry
<davidsands> Mamarok: so is there a riff between the gnome and kde camps in ubuntu?
<davidsands> Mamarok: I'm looking into contributing to an app written with QT4 and KDE bindings ...
<Mamarok> davidsands: please, this is a support channel only, such questions do belong in #kubuntu-offtopic
<davidsands> Mamarok: ok. Why doesn't my Qt4 Settings choices get reflected in KDE apps run under Gnome?
<davidsands> Mamarok: GTK+ is one of the look and feel options ..
<Mamarok> davidsands: because you don't have all the packages installed I think
<davidsands> Mamarok: I installed the complete package ... can use KDE as an option when logging in ...
<Mamarok> davidsands: you need to install the oxygen icons for example
<Mamarok> davidsands: well, if you have everything installed, then you should ask in #ubuntu, I never use Gnome so I can't tell, sorry
<davidsands> Mamarok: thank you ...
<Mamarok> davidsands: yaw :)
<eshat> Hi all, why can I not aktivate Desktop Effects, when a beamer is connected?
<alarm> goodmorning
<alarm>  is it normal for xorg to have always above 12-13% cpu usage ? even when i am not doing any process ?
<alarm> i mean kwin and xorg keep my system even on idle above 20% alwats
<alarm> always
<Mamarok> alarm: well, if you use the desktop effects this is not much at all :)
<alarm> i use just 2 widgets
<Mamarok> alarm: no 3d effects?
<alarm> i dont know i remember having on the old good debian 4 on idle or normal state something like 10-15% max. where here without any open application my system runs on 20-30% , both cores of the cpu
<alarm> well just those that kde4 provides by default
<Mamarok> the widgets are plasma, that doesn't show as an y activity but as a plasma PID
<alarm> nothing extra
<Mamarok> alarm: but you have 3d activated, haven't you?
<alarm> mm let me check i am unsure.. :)
<Mamarok> s/y/X
<alarm> yeap "desktop effects" are enabled
<Mamarok> alarm: well, that's what makes the difference I think
<alarm> okie then :)
<alarm> thank you
<alarm> i will see how to reduce it a bit
<alarm> i want to make my fan stop rotating like crazy all the time
<Mamarok> alarm: remove all the effects you don't normaly use
<alarm> alright, will do that
<Mamarok> your fan rotates for 30% CPU activity? Mine only starts at around 70%
<alarm> laptop... :>
<Mamarok> well, the fan noise I mean :)
<Mamarok> and I am on a laptop too
<alarm> well its not rotating at full speed. but once it heats up a bit i can hear it a bit louder. i get a bit annoyed
<alarm> one more short question whats the aplay zombie in my processes ?
<Mamarok> my X uses approx. 13% CPU with minimal DE
<Mamarok> alarm: alsa
<alarm> okie :) now we know :) thank you a lot
<Mamarok> you are welcome, alarm :)
<dimych> привет
<DarkTan> how do i wtire scripts for konversation?
<DarkTan> uhhh...hello?
<hjb> hi. how do i install acroread on IA64?
<hjb> it's not in the canocial repo
<nofal> how to install xamp in ubuntu. i was install but still error
<T|-|e_SLiDeR> hi there
<hjb> is there no print preview for konqueror ?!?
<T|-|e_SLiDeR> where do I find the desktop changers in KDE 4.2
<Tetsuo> hi i want to install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu but I get a lot of error messages about unresolvable dependencies. do I need some repositories for that??
<eMyller> hallo
<eMyller> could someone cp me a .bashrc file?
<eMyller> mine is almost empty, i have no colors in terminal
<eMyller> and it's quite useful
<cortex_sk> eMyller: copy it from root or add   alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<mateusz> hi
<cortex_sk> eMyller: or try this http://pastebin.ca/1479435
<eMyller> cortex_sk: great, thanks =]
<cortex_sk> eMyller: username is green and root is red
<hjb> noone who knows about print preview in konqueror?
<eMyller> cortex_sk: ty. do i really have to log out/in to see the changes?
<cortex_sk> no you don't
<eMyller> isnt there any 'update' cmd?
<mateusz> i buy Fuitsu Siemens esprimo mobile v6515, and i install Kubuntu 9.04, but i can't change bright. What I must do if only change the bright?
<cortex_sk> eMyller: i don't know
<mateusz> And my batery is: "0%, full"
<eMyller> k, ty
<mateusz> How I can do to change bright?
<eMyller> mateusz: some machines only change bright "externally"
<eMyller> check if isn't there any control in its body
<eMyller> anyone know how can i trim the path from the current location @ terminal?
<mateusz> no, special kay (bright)isn't work. (volume working)
<eMyller> it'd be better if i had just the name of the current dir, nothing else
<eMyller> mateusz: so i guess kubuntu doesnt support your model natively
<eMyller> altough many people use workarounds for this (i dont know how)
<companion> hi all!
<companion> anyone using kubuntu 9.04?
<eMyller> me
<mateusz> where i can place root's password?
<Dragnslcr> mateusz- you don't
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mateusz> so how i can install drives for my geforce, how i must be root?
<Dragnslcr> mateusz- if a GUI program needs root privileges, it will ask for your password
<Dragnslcr> mateusz- if you're in a shell, you can run a command with sudo
<BluesKaj> mateusz, you can find the drivers for nvidia card on adept
<mateusz> but this drives isn't install, i dont know why
<johnrdavisjr> What would be the best ubuntu spin to use for audio recording?
<kaddi> heya, I'm currently editing a windowsfile with kate. Can I ensure that kate will save the file with the same encoding it originally had? eg, that the linebreaks will still be linebreaks under windows?
<johnrdavisjr> does anyone have any idea how to record skype conversations?
<mortas> hi
<kaddi> hi mortas :)
<BluesKaj> kaddi , whynot save it as a pdf file , then you'll be sure to preserve the structure
<T|-|e_SLiDeR_> can anyone tell me how to find the desktop switcher in KDE 4.2
<BluesKaj> T|-|e_SLiDeR_, look in widgets
<BluesKaj> T|-|e_SLiDeR_, oops , doesn'r seem to be there
<T|-|e_SLiDeR_> lLOL
<kaddi> BluesKaj: it is actually a batchfile I'm editing for a friend... so pdf is rather inconvenient. ;) But I took the liberty to check with kde as well and kate automatically recognizes encoding and preserves it. :) I was worrying over nothing
<reagleBRKLN> i have a unicode string, that will be used as part a URI (query), I use urllib.quote: quote("search.cgi?query=Pérez-Peña2009knk")
<reagleBRKLN> this gives me: 'search.cgi%3Fquery%3DP%C3%A9rez-Pe%C3%B1a2009knk'
<BluesKaj> kaddi , cool, good to know for future reference :)
<reagleBRKLN> but how do I roundtrip it, get the accented characters back?
<reagleBRKLN> oops, sorry
<reagleBRKLN> wrong chan
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> stil can`t find desktop switcher
<kaddi> T|-|e_SLiDeR__: what do you mean by desktop switcher a shortcut? a widget? You can assign the cube or ball or a view of all desktops to one corner under settings ->appearance->desktop effects->desktop corners
<kaddi> you can also assign a key combination in the settings somewhere.
<kaddi> ctrl-F8 seems to be the default for showing all desktops
<topramen> can anyone tell me what telnet is and why they are floating through my pc?<<<<<
<DarkTan> how do i wtire scripts for konversation?
<DarkTan> write*
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> can`t find that here
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> I `ve added a widget now.. but can I have different wallpapers on each
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__>  can I have different wallpapers on each desktop
<borden> by the way anyone knows how I can change wallpaper manually by editing a configuration file (if there exists one)
<kaddi> borden: you should find the wallpaper location saved in .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<borden> thx kaddi
<DarkTan> any one know how to script in konversation?
<kaddi> T|-|e_SLiDeR__ it is possible, but I don't think I can walk you through this successfully, sry.
<vbgunz> anybody here have a GTX 260? what options/tweaks have you made for top notch performance on KDE4? I ask because prior to a GTX 260 I had a 7950GX2 which performed better and prior to that I had a FX5600 and that just outperformed both of the latter... a true wtf in a sense... am I missing something?
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> no problem kaddi
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> I`ll just have to do with changing wallpapers regularly
<kaddi> T|-|e_SLiDeR__ it seems you can assign an activity to each desktop, and configure your activities seperately, which would lead to every desktop being invidual. There are two threads in the kde forum about:http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=19397 and http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7671
<kaddi> T|-|e_SLiDeR__ you know about the slideshow option for desktop background? :) it'll change your desktop for you regularly ;)
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> know I don`t know that one
<kaddi> T|-|e_SLiDeR__ do a right click on your desktop, select the desktop settings, in the window that opens in the part labeled background, there is a dropdown menu for "type" default is image, but you can also choose slideshow. you can then choose a folder and the period of time after which the image will be changed
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> thank you kaddi.. I got that done now :)
<harper> Hi, I need to import my e-mail certificates while moving from Windows XP to kubuntu. How do I import these PFX files?
<leifdk1978> ?is there a fast way to see wich version on kde on is running
<kaddi> leifdk1978: select a program from kde, click on help, click on "about kde" it should show the version :)
<leifdk1978> thanx
<robin0800> Linux Robins-Laptop 2.6.30-10-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:30:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Marsu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<borden> kaddi: I can change wallpaper only for once using the desktop-settings and wonder if it's related with one of the variables in the config file u gave me (~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc)
<borden> might be a karmic bug as well
<suman> i am running kubuntu 8.04 and firefox is really buggy... hangs often and takes lot of memory...
<suman> any ideas??
<T|-|e_SLiDeR__> suman:  have you tried Opera
<shadeslayer> suman: try something like rekonq or arora
<suman> i have opera...
<suman> but is this a known issue with firefox
<suman> i am a developer and i love the addon that comes with firefox
<ActionParsnip> suman: firefox is a memory hog when you start adding addons
<shadeslayer> suman: then thats the problem....the addon
<borden> suman: which version of firefox your using?
<ActionParsnip> suman: remove addons until it becomes usable, or use a firefox derivitive like swiftfox, firepup or kasenchase
<suman> i am using 3.0.11
<suman> hmmm... do you guys have problems with firefox and addons as well.
<ActionParsnip> no, just dislike firefox
<borden> what about the latest rc?
<borden> here http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<suman> has anyone tried chrome?
<ActionParsnip> ive liked opera for a long while, always seems faster than firefox, so i use it
<shadeslayer> suman: buggier
<ActionParsnip> looks like it has promise, just needs tidying
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: tried arora or rekonq?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: both of them ?
<suman> borden: the latest release are not in the kubuntu repos yet ??
<ActionParsnip> not tried arora
<ActionParsnip> will give it a look in
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet
<ActionParsnip> peace
<FloodBotK1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<borden> suman: I'm using kubuntu karmic and yes it's in the repo
<Marsu> #kubuntu-org.de
<suman> borden: i am using hardy heron, how do i check if this version is in the repo or not
<borden> suman: "apt-cache search firefox" in the konsole
<suman> borden: thanks
<borden> suman: this one is filters search results better "apt-cache search firefox-3.5"
<suman> borden: thanks again.... but damn, hardy repos do not have 3.5...
<suman> i guess it is time to upgrade my laptop
<kaddi> If I have Firefox 3.0 running will it get updatet automatically to  3.5 or do I have to do this manually?
<tsimpson> kaddi: there is a separate package for 3.5 currently, firefox-3.5
<kaddi> yes I see it. I've read online that this is a RC-package, which is why I asked
<kaddi> 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<kaddi> is 20090330 the date the package was built?
<tsimpson> that would be the date the snapshot of svn was taken
<kaddi> what does that mean?
<tsimpson> or whatever CVS mozilla are using
<tsimpson> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<tsimpson> it's an online repository of the development work
<kaddi> hehe, I'm familiar with cvs and svn, I don't know what you mean by snapshot. is it when the file was last updated, last indexed, last uploaded, last modified?
<kaddi> or none of the above? :p
<tsimpson> it's the date someone did a checkout of it
<kaddi> ok :)
<kaddi> so it doesn't really tell me if the package was updated in the last couple of days
<tsimpson> it does, when the package is remade against a more recent svn, the version will be updated
<kaddi> ok, thank you :)
<Ahmuck> i've got a ati radeon card.  is there a way to turn off effects, it's causing me problems
<kaddi> I'll guess I wait to see if the package gets updated in the next couple of days, now that the final version is available :)
<JuJuBee> Any idea why when I click on "Leave", the restart icon is missing? (Default ? icon)
<JuJuBee> I have system-restart.png in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions etc...
<Zorael> JuJuBee: I think there was a change in the icon name, from restart to reboot (or the other way around)
<Zorael> JuJuBee: so if you find the different system-restart.png's and symlink them to system-reboot.png, should hopefully display properly (after a logout)
<JuJuBee> Zorael: where to I create the symlink, same folder?
<Zorael> JuJuBee: yeah
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: I wouldn't expect official packages to be ready before Mozilla makes it an official release instead of an rc.
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk: official release was yesterday, no?
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: 3.0.11 is still the current release on the mozilla web page.
<JuJuBee> Zorael: should I need to restart to take effect?
<JuJuBee> or just logout
<Zorael> JuJuBee: a logout should do it; I don't think the effects of the change should be immediately obvious before the icon cache is flushed, and I don't know any command to force that
<infocentro> que pasa
<infocentro> nadien esta conectado
<JuJuBee> Zorael: after logout it still not there
<infocentro> no entiendo ingles
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk ah, ok.. I must have gotten confused somehow. lol. It's promoted on this site: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/ which made me think it had been released.
<infocentro> jodete
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zorael> JuJuBee: So which files did you symlink? One for each size of system-restart.png?
<JuJuBee> yes
<infocentro> fuel
<Zorael> JuJuBee: So the following command has the following output? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207017/
<broken> evil
<Zorael> JuJuBee: er, make that http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207018/
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: Well that's weird, maybe I was seeing a cached page or something.
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: You appear to be correct, 3.5 does appear to be official.
<ubsafder> how can i start a script as user1 (not root) at startup of the machine
<JuJuBee> Zorael: not exactly, seems the symling is broken for some reason...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207019/
<Zorael> JuJuBee: well that looks about right, not sure then ; /
<Machtin> i accidentaly removed the folder view in which you can enter subfolders.. i tried to add another one.. but if i click a folder there it opens dolphin, instead of opening the folder in the folder view... how can i get that one back?
<JuJuBee> Why are the links broken?
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk: :) But if mozilla hasn't had the to update all of their sites it is also too early to expect an updated package in jaunty-reps I would think. :D
<Zorael> JuJuBee: well, only one is broken, isn't it?
<JuJuBee> nevermind, I just noticed that...
<JuJuBee> Thanks.  Maybe i need to restart?
<JuJuBee> are the icons cached?
<Zorael> JuJuBee: Perhaps. Or try downloading https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/kde-icons-oxygen_4.2.85-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2_all.deb and installing manually, might work
<Zorael> JuJuBee: yeah, think so
<Zorael> JuJuBee: anyway, off for a bit, hope it works
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<Tetsuo> I installed kde on my ubuntu now, how can I switch to it?
<Tetsuo> maybe crtl-alt-back
<Tetsuo> try it now
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: Ok, looks like it's still officially a release candidate, not an official release.
<yoga> jhutchins_wk: are you talking about Firefox 3.5?
<jhutchins_wk> yoga: Yes.
<yoga> jhutchins_wk: the one in januty/universe?
<jhutchins_wk> Actually, the one on the mozilla web page.
<yoga> jhutchins_wk: Did you install the release candidate?
<JuJuBee> Zorael: FYI, that download seemed to do the trick, thanks again.
<jhutchins_wk> yoga: No, I was just trying to figure out what the status is.
<jhutchins_wk> A release candidate is unlikely to be packaged by the various distros until it's made an official release.
<Dragnslcr> The site makes it look like it's a final release
<yoga> jhutchins_wk: How do you know it's a RC?
<jhutchins_wk> yoga: That's what it says on the mozilla.com web page.
<jhutchins_wk> ...or at least that's what it said 20 minutes ago.
<jhutchins_wk> "June 30, 2009 – Mozilla, a public-benefit organization dedicated to promoting choice and innovation on the Internet, today released Firefox® 3.5"
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk: It's confusing I see a lot about the RC from two days ago, but I also find some blog entries saying that today the final has been released... no official announcement to be found though :/
<kaddi> (blogs on mozilla.org that is ;) )
<Dragnslcr> Looks like the final release was within the last hour or two
<jhutchins_wk> kaddi: It just updated within the last hour.
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk: lol... they did that just to confuse me, I'm sure :p
<jhutchins_wk> When I first checked this morning, the main link was 3.0.11, then they had the RC page, now the official release.
<jhutchins_wk> THat's like within the last 45 minutes.
<yoga> Firefox 3.5 is released
<kaddi> jhutchins_wk: Iyeah, I just realised it's the 30. today ;) I thought we were the 1. July today.... which made me believe FF 3.5 had been released yesterday
<jhutchins_wk> Guess it depends on your planetary coordinates.
<yoga> The download file is firefox-3.5.tar.bz2.
<yoga> Are we going to do sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 in a couple of days?
<kaddi> lol, yeah that's what started the whole discussion. There already is a firefox-3.5 package in the ubuntu reps, however it seems to be of on of the older release candidates... I would hope that it will get updated soon now. :)
<noaXess> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<yoga> Hay Hay Billie Jean not my lover...
<noaXess> !search qbittorrent
<ubottu> Found:
<noaXess> !search qtorrent
<ubottu> Found: torrent
<Tm_T> !ot | yoga
<ubottu> yoga: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<noaXess> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client using libtorrent-rasterbar with a nice Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1 (jaunty), package size 1467 kB, installed size 3412 kB
<SeanTater> A program (Gwenview) crashed while it was transferring files. How do I make the "docked" frozen transfers disappear?
<SeanTater> The stop button has no effect
<SeanTater> (BTW: The title has a typo, arrivig should be arriving)
<capth> Hello
<capth> #include<stdio.h>
<JackJizzpumper> hello!
<kaddi> hello :)
<JackJizzpumper> howdy!
<JackJizzpumper> a wide green phosphor CRT screen...
<kaddi> uh, I just hit an unkown key combination (probably ctrl-shift-L) and now all my chat-windows in konversation are empty.. :/ Can I get the windows to unclear? Or is that impossible?
<JackJizzpumper> kaddi, if you didn't log your conversations, there is not much you can do now.
<kaddi> they are logged, they are also still there, but I would like to revert it, so I can scroll up easily and verify if stuff was previously discussed :)
<JackJizzpumper> I understand. But it seems you have cleared the conversations. Maybe someone else here can give you a better help.
<thefox> Hi there
<kaddi> heya :)
<thefox> I'm pretty new to kubunu
<thefox> migrating to it from windows
<thefox> and I have some basic questions
<Joe____> yes?
<thefox> cayn you tell me how will I choose my default internet connection settings ?
<thefox> *can
<Joe____> which version of kde do you have? 4.2?
<thefox> yes
<Joe____> okay. there's a new plasmoid called "network management"
<thefox> I see
<thefox> I've setup new wired connection
<Joe____> good
<thefox> with my settings
<Joe____> does ist work?
<thefox> no, system is connecting automaticaly to eth0 with default settings
<thefox> and I don't know how to switch betwin connections
<Joe____> one moment. gotta figure that out
<thefox> Joe____ : aha, thanks
<Joe____> you want to connect via wlan, right? is your wlan device plugged in?
<thefox> aha
<thefox> it shows tha my cabel is plugged in
<Joe____> so you have a cable acces to internet?
<thefox> yes
<Joe____> hm... actually a stupid question how else would you able to chatt here with me ^^
<Joe____> to set the default connection click on the plasmoid and choose "manage connections"
<thefox> Joe____:  now I am under windows:)
<demian> do you know when new firefox 3.5 will be in repository?
<Pici> demian: When its done being tested and built. No eta at this time. Definitely not today.
<demian> but in 9.04?
<thefox> Joe____ : I had done it. I enabled Connect Automatically option, but there is no reaction
<thefox> Joe____ : it is connecting to eth0 with auto detected settings
<thefox> Joe____ : not my IP address, not my DNS settings, not my Gateway
<Joe____> is the ip adresse methode set to dhcp?
<thefox> Joe____ : I don't know what is it :(
<thefox> Joe____ : how set it ?
<Joe____> thefox: okay let's make it step by step
<Joe____> manage connections -> wired -> add
<Joe____> check "connect automatically" and that under "ip adress" the method is "dhcp"
<thefox> Joe____ : ok
<BluesKaj> Joe____, thefox , there is anew network manager that bypasses the widget-network-management app, it's called Wicd and it is very stable and flexible
<thefox> BluesKaj : thanks, but how can I install it without internet ?
<BluesKaj> I use Wicd for both wifi/wlan0 and wired/eth0 on our linux pcs and laptop
<BluesKaj> thefox, are dual booting windows and linux ?
<PapaChub> Is the ''recommended'' way to install Firefox via the regular mozilla.com ".tar.gz" download, or is there an "add this repository..." option (yet?)
<thefox> BluesKaj : yes, there is two os in my pc now
<BluesKaj> PapaChub, no need to add a repos afaik , just sudo aptitude install firefox
<PapaChub> Firefox 3.5, I mean
<Joe____> ah
<PapaChub> BluesKaj, I realized I should have mentioned that right away.  :-}
<BluesKaj> thefox ,what ethernet card ?
<Joe____> PapaChub: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Joe____> but be warned
<thefox> BluesKaj : Realtek
<PapaChub> Joe____, Cheers! I don't mind living on the bleeding edge...
<Joe____> ^^
<thefox> BlueEagle : i think there is no problem with device
<thefox> BluesKaj : i think there is no problem with device
<Joe____> it's quite strange. normally if your connected via wire you don't have to configure anything
<thefox> BluesKaj : because I can see kubuntus reaction when I'm plugging/unplugging cabel
<Joe____> thefox: is there any error message
<Joe____> ?
<BluesKaj> realtek is quite generic  , thefox , lspci ..look for an ethernet controller device
<thefox> Joe____ : no, no errors
<thefox> BluesKaj : realtek rtl8139/810x
<BluesKaj> thefox, Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) or some such
<thefox> BluesKaj : realtek rtl8139/810x family fast ethernet nic
<BluesKaj> hmm thefox seems like the same one I have ...it should connect you
<thefox> BluesKaj: as i see it's not device problem
<thefox> but i cant provide my settings
<BluesKaj> router or modem , thefox
<thefox> BluesKaj : you know, I'm connectiong to my provider via lan connection
<BluesKaj> yes, thru a router or a modem ?
<thefox> router
<thefox> router is d-link, if thats matter
<thefox> you know, I have connected to internet under windows and ubuntu
<thefox> and do the same steps now in kubuntu
<thefox> but it is not connecting with my filled settings
<thefox> in connection manager
<thefox> it show that connection i've set up is not used
<Luigi246> xdcc send #36
<BluesKaj> why would you not use the default connection settings that kubuntu provides ?
<thefox> to connect with my provider i need fill settings as he (provider) gives me
<BluesKaj> most providers assume you are going to run windows , hence those settings won't be the same as Linux
<BluesKaj> hostmasks etc will be the same as will IP addresses etc
<thefox> BluesKaj : but i'ce connected with internet with this settings with ubuntu
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> thefox, but why you are worried about using the providers settings is beyond me, just go with the default settings that HAL provides for you ethernet connection on linux
<vbgunz> can someone enlighten me? why when I go to tty 1 - 6 I keep seeing "cannot examine encrypted directory" after I log in? I dont remember ever trying to add encryption manually and I could almost swear when asked in the installer, I said no... whats happening?
<thefox> BluesKaj : i cant :(
<thefox> You know, I have real Ip address
<thefox> I will specify dns and gateway
<BluesKaj> thefox, you can always download wicd from http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php , then copy it from the ntfs volume while in kubuntu , then install it
<BluesKaj> thefox, actually that's what i did when the widget network manager wouldn't work on our wifi network
<thefox> BluesKaj : thanks for advice, i'll try it now
<newb09> hello, is there someone who can help me install ubuntu on my toshiba laptop that has vista installed from the manufacturer? please?
<BluesKaj> newb09, do want to keep vista ?
<newb09> for now yes, until i know for sure ubuntu will work for me
 * newb09 knows windows but really wants to get rid of the huge OS eventually
<BluesKaj> then the easiest wat is to use wubi to install kubuntu within windows , the you can choose which OS at bootup from the menu
<BluesKaj> wat=way
<newb09> well i have tried to do that
<newb09> and it sends me to a screen with a grub prompt
<newb09> and with my attempts to use commands, i get error message 8 - that it needs a kernel installed
<newb09> i have no idea what that means, actually, or where to find the kernel *to* install
<BluesKaj> start over , go back into windows uninstall kubuntu reboot and try again to install
<BluesKaj> uninstall wubi actually
<newb09> alright, i have done that as well....i don't think ubuntu is fully uninstalled because.........ah, now where do i find wubi to uninstall?
<BluesKaj> in the controlpanel add-remove or uninstall programs
<newb09> i still get the option when i boot, whether or not to boot to windows or to ubuntu, so i don't think it's fully uninstalled, but i can't find anything else to install....would a reinstall of windows help?
<newb09> i did that, but only found ubuntu
<BluesKaj> no wubi ?
<newb09> no, no wubi
<newb09> hold on, let me recheck, but i know it's not there
<BluesKaj> look for wubi in start/all programs
<BluesKaj> it has an uninstaller , I think
<newb09> it's not there, let me search for it
<newb09> no items matched the search
<newb09> it's not on my computer
<BluesKaj> ok look for kubuntu or ubuntu whichever
<newb09> no items match that search either
<BluesKaj> look for the downloaded app and remove that
<newb09> i actually thought about doing a clean install of windows....i have everything backed up so i can reinstall it easily....would that help?
<newb09> and
<BluesKaj> yes
<newb09> could the problem be because i have an external drive and i forgot about it when i installed ubuntu the first time?
<Pici> !ff35 | fyi, kubuntu helpers
<ubottu> fyi, kubuntu helpers: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<BluesKaj> Pici, read an unfavourable review of FF3.5 i Techrepublic ... it's too immature
<bartc_> regarding wubi, please check c:\boot.ini for a line starting with c:\wubildr.mbr.  I uninstalled ubuntu on my laptop recently (to switch to kubuntu), and noticed also the ubuntu boot option after uninstalling ubuntu.
<Dragnslcr> newb09- did you look in the Add/Remove Programs control panel for wubi? I think that's where you uninstall it from
<newb09> i did, Dragnslcr
<newb09> i found ubuntu
<newb09> but no wubi
<bartc_> after installing Kubuntu, the line was changed to mention Kubuntu after installing Kubuntu.
 * newb09 has fought with this for a few days
<Dragnslcr> newb09- the Ubuntu entry is probably it
<newb09> i uninstalled it, Dragnslcr
<newb09> ugh ugh ugh
 * newb09 thinks this is like fighting with her teenagers!
<nikitis> How much bandwidth would playing world of warcraft use if it stayed connected for 1 month?  Roughly?
<nikitis> I'm doing network experiments
<newb09> i'm about to give up, really....but i seriously want a viable alternative to windows
<Pici> !offtopic | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bartc_> If you uninstalled Ubuntu,it should be safe to remove this line I think to get rid of the boot option.
<BluesKaj> newb09, I think you'll find that if you do a clean install of Kubuntu first you won't want to go back to Vista
<newb09> well, the problem is how do i DO a clean install of kubuntu? and is kubuntu different from ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<bartc_> Using Control Panel/System/Advanced/Startup and Recovery, you also get to this file..
<nikitis> newb09: the underlying OS is the same, but the user interfaces are different.
<newb09> y'all, please be patient with me, i am a serious newbie with linux anything, and i am not that great with computer terminology....it's like greek to me and i am language challenged
<nikitis> newb09: you'd be better off using ubuntu.  KDE has too many little problems atm, but soon they won't
<BluesKaj> ok newb09  ,if you a prefer a windows-like environment then Kubuntu is the way to go
<newb09> i don't mind the environment....but when i go to message boards and try to find out what to do, they're all speaking "linux-ese"' and i am totally lost
<newb09> i don't mind learning a new way to work :)
<BluesKaj> gnome is a little drastic compared to MS windows
<newb09> a friend has been looking at ubuntu for a long time, and he finally downloaded it and LOVES it....that's how i got interested in it
<newb09> but all he did was download the OS, copy it to a disk, and reboot with the disk in the drive, of course it worked perfectly!
<BluesKaj> newb09, it's not a prob , we were all new to this once :) ...kubuntu -kde is more familiar looking for former windowa users
<newb09> so maybe i should download kubuntu instead?
<Dragnslcr> newb09- yeah, the LiveCD ability is pretty nice
<ahmed> hi
<BluesKaj> that's my recommendation , newb09
<newb09> alright, another question...
<newb09> is downloading and burning the cd the same as what i would get if i had it mailed to me?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never installed kubuntu from a mailer ..always burned and installed
<newb09> have you ever done it within windows?
<BluesKaj> yes, mylaptop
<BluesKaj> used wubi
<newb09> and should the fact that i have windows that was installed from the manufacturer make a difference? i read something about partitions and such (greek to me) that made me wonder
<Machtin> i accidentaly removed the folder view in which you can enter subfolders.. i tried to add another one.. but if i click a folder there it opens dolphin, instead of opening the folder in the folder view... how can i get that one back?
<moreno> al guien me dice la pagina de ubuntu en español
<BluesKaj> newb09, some ppl, myself includedlike to keep a windows version on their pcs , which can live alongside linux by both having their own partition , yes
<BluesKaj> !es | moreno
<ubottu> moreno: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moreno> ok
<newb09> well, could a partition be a problem then? and if so, how do i know it is, and how would i solve it?
 * newb09 doesn't ask hard questions :)
<BluesKaj> Machtin, open widgets , folder view is available there
<nikitis> Is there an app to monitor how much bandwidth a PID is using?
<BluesKaj> newb09, I suggest you ask your friend to help ypu with partitioning , it's a bit difficult to do from here :)
<newb09> lol, he has no clue, his worked perfectly....it's alright, i am just really frustrated with this.....would kubuntu have the same problem if it is a partitioning problem?
<newb09> alright, i am going to download kubuntu, then i'll have both CDs, and use whichever one i can get to work first!
<BluesKaj> newb09, the easiest way IMO is to wipe the hard drive/reformat it to ext3 using a live cd called GParted , the install kubuntu. As yousay if things don't work out , you can always reinstall windows
<newb09> oh
<newb09> GParted.....i can download that?
<BluesKaj> yes
<newb09> thank you BluesKaj
<newb09> i know i'm asking really basic questions, and not easy to answer specifically, but thank you for the help
<newb09> one day i am going to have a best buddy who is a computer expert! :D
<BluesKaj> np, don't hesitate to come back and ask for help if you need it , newb09
<newb09> i appreciate that, see you :)
<nikitis> Anyone?
<skizoo> I people....one question...where can i found irc servers??
<skizoo> cause konversation only have this one
<tonii_> server list, most likely? depends on client though I suppose
<BluesKaj> nikitis, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bwmon/
<skizoo> ah ok...thanks to g.o.g.le i found my list xD
<markrodriguez> i am running dual OS kubuntu and xp
<markrodriguez> i'm trying it figure out how to get the music i had in xp into my amarok.. any answers?
<AndorinKato> Hi, guys, quick question that will actually be answerable this time. My friend downloaded a driver for her wireless card and needs to compile it, but doesn't know how. The files are here: http://pastebin.com/d4edbb9f2 Can someone give me the correct commands to pass onto her?
<instructor_> does she havea compiler ?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: plus I'm guessing that readme26.txt would be interesting
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She has GCC
<instructor_> AndorinKato: where did she get thse from?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: The readme doesn't contain any instructions.
<instructor_> I'm assuming this is madwifi or ndiswrapper ?
<vadrao> AndorinKato: What is the name of the file
<AndorinKato> Neither, it's the driver for a wireless card she's installed, some Realtek piece
<AndorinKato> She's getting the link now
<AndorinKato> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8180L
<vadrao> The commands are usually like this : ./compile <with compile options>
<vadrao> then "make" and "make install"
<vadrao> Do them with a sudo command
<AndorinKato> Alright, and what about these options? What might she need to do?
<instructor_> There is no configure script there
<KrispyKreme> I have a canon pixma 470. Where/what are the correct drivers I need?
<markrodriguez> just installed Kubuntu 9.04 on top of Windows XP, and you'd like to figure out how to access documents from your windows partition
<markrodriguez> 03:13:09 pm
<markrodriguez> mrug13  
<markrodriguez> yerah, no one told me how i could get my media
<FloodBotK2> markrodriguez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markrodriguez> ooops sorry.. i just installed it and owuld like ot know how to get documents in my windows partition.. thanks.
<vadrao> AndorinKato: First she needs to install the compilers (gcc stuff). To do that run this command in the terminal "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<AndorinKato> vadrao: She can't, she doesn't have a connection to the Internet until she gets her wireless working.
<AndorinKato> Besides, I already said she has gcc.
<instructor_> AndorinKato: try make then sudo make install
<vadrao> Then go to the directory in which she has unzipped the files in the terminal and then run this command "sudo make install"
<KrispyKreme> how do i install firefox 3.5 on kubuntu?
<vadrao> Firefox 3.5 has not been released in the repos for kbuntu I think.. The firefox 3.5 in the repos trys to install gnome crap along
<vadrao> If you want to try Firefox 3.5 then just download it and unzip it and run the "firefox" file in it.
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: wait for backports upgrade to Koala or visit http://getfirefox.com
<sven> can someone tell me how to format my micro sd card in kubuntu? Its in a SD adapter, and the SD adaper is plugged in my card reader... When I plug a CF card in the card reader, Gparted detects the disk, when I plug in the micro sd card (in the adapter), gparted doens't detect a thing...
<AndorinKato> instructor_: http://pastebin.com/mb06ad87
<markrodriguez> if i install kubuntu on top of an xp install how does it partition the drive by default?
<instructor_> markrodriguez: uses the free space on teh XP drive unless you have another drive in the computer I think
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Crap
<instructor_> She needs the linux headers
<markrodriguez> instructor_:thanks.
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Ok, so what are Linux headers?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: The source code for the linux kernel she's using
<markrodriguez> instructor_:does it resize the old windows partition and create a new ext3 one?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Er... what does she need that for?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: The drivers need to know what options and calls they are going to make
<instructor_> AndorinKato: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<instructor_> markrodriguez: Yes
<AndorinKato> Oh, LOVELY! This is exactly what the last four days have been like. Simple issue, no problem, we fix it but nope, there's an error, ok, let's fix the error- no, our error fix gets an error! This one is more complicated! Fine, let's fix it... nope, another error!
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She does /not/ have an Internet connection.
<marco> come faccio ad installa xorg versione RC7.4 per ATI HD 2400
<marco> hi ppl
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Ah that's always a problem with getting the network working
<instructor_> I remember doing the same thing with Windows 98
<instructor_> go to a friends house to get something doesnt work go back getsomething else
<markrodriguez> instructor_:thanks
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She doesn't have anywhere she can go, and there aren't any wired connections in the house that she can use.
<instructor_> !it | marco
<ubottu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<markrodriguez> instructor_:is there a command i can run to output a list of all my partitions and their filesystem whether they're mounted or not
<instructor_> sudo fdisk -l ; mount
<marco> it's ok, let's talk in english
<AndorinKato> Right now she's on Feisty Kubuntu because for some reason her computer will NOT let her run a Jaunty CD. She's tried it with TWO separate CDs and it won't do it.
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Ah feisty hmm
<marco> I have installed kubuntu jaunty
<Pici> AndorinKato: Feisty is no longer supported and the repositories are no longer online.
<AndorinKato> Well, it doesn't matter much anyway since she /can't connect/.
<marco> I have already installed, but got some some problem with audio loading flgrx driver
<instructor_> AndorinKato: where is this?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Where? What?
<instructor_> Where is she? at home?
<ugur> hi people. Does anyone use Kvpnc 0.9.1 with KDE 4?
<AndorinKato> Yes. She's upstairs with her computer, which can't connect except via wireless. The downstairs PC, which also connects with wireless, DOES work, so she has some access to the Internet.
<AndorinKato> We have been working for over three days trying to get her wireless to work, trying a crapton of things, and we are getting /reeeeally/ fed up with everything.
<AndorinKato> Last night she switches out her wireless card, after we discover that three separate operating systems will not detect it no matter what we do. The new card shows up but she needs drivers for it to run in Kubuntu.
<KDesk> I would also know how to install firefox 3.5 (but 64 bit) for Jaunty?
<jimmy51_> KDesk:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<markrodriguez> instructor_:thanks
<vadrao> Firefox 3.5 is not yet updated in the repos
<KDesk> jimmy51_: but that installs firefox 3.0
<jimmy51_> KDesk: ah
<vadrao> KDesk: You have to wait for the repos to get updated or get it from firefox.com
<KDesk> I can not find 64 bit version in the mozilla ftp.
<instructor_> AndorinKato: and she has feisty ?
<jimmy51_> KDesk: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<AndorinKato> So either: Someone please tell me a comparatively painless way to get her drivers to work, OR someone tell me why her computer would be refusing to load Kubuntu Jaunty on live CDs.
<jimmy51_> KDesk: if there's no 64 bit version in those repositories, you'll probably have to compile it
<instructor_> AndorinKato: that was my next question what happens with the Jaunty Live CDs ?
<KDesk> jimmy51_: thanks for the link!
<shanipribadi> AndorinKato: i found this about rtl8180l and feisty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481422
<AndorinKato> instructor_: The error is that she goes to boot them from the CD and at a certain point before the desktop appears, the screen goes black.
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She says "I get through the loading screen and to one that says Starting KDE Display Manager (KDM) and a couple of things and then black."
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Did she try the safe graphics mode?
<KDesk> since FF 3.5. this is insane http://downloadstats.mozilla.com/
<AndorinKato> Asking...
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, may i ask how old is the pc and what cpu ?
<Tacosarecool> hello
<AndorinKato> Hi, BluesKaj, it's a Dell Dimension 4600 and it's only a few years old.
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She hasn't yet, because she says she's had past experience with that not working, but she will try it soon
<Tacosarecool> I have error 17 on neogrub
<KrispyKreme> is there a way to update ALL the programs that needs updating in kubuntu 9.04?
<Tacosarecool> yum krispy kreme
<vadrao> KrispyKreme: sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade
<KrispyKreme> vadrao, thanks. willl give it a try
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: from the command line sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade or from the GUI open kpackagekit and go to software updattes and click select all
<markrodriguez> instructor_:'ve temporarily mounted my ntfs partition by running "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/xpdrive". how can i make it mount automatically on boot?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: It may be trying to turn on some fancy effects that are not reacting as expected
<instructor_> !fstab | markrodriguez
<ubottu> markrodriguez: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Graphical effects?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Since compiz started spinning a cube people want fancy effects on by default so the Live CDs turn them on to act as a test
<instructor_> Safe graphics should disable them
<AndorinKato> instructor_: I guess that makes sense, but the problem is that Jaunty worked fine before yesterday.
<KrispyKreme> vadrao, instructor_: thanks, my system is fully updated
<instructor_> AndorinKato: eh? Hmm so... the Cd got scratched?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Two separate CDs, remember?
<vadrao> AndorinKato: I might suggest using the usb as the install medium and try
<AndorinKato> vadrao: Is there a way to create a Kubuntu installer on a flash drive, then?
<vadrao> usb installation will be faster aswell
<vadrao> Yes
<vadrao> AndorinKato: Yes
<gonzalo> hola
<vadrao> AndorinKato: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<KrispyKreme> is there a way to "slipstream" a kubuntu disk will all the current updates like in windows xp?
<AndorinKato> vadrao: Thanks, I passed that on to her and if safe graphics mode doesn't fix it she might go for that.
<vadrao> AndorinKato: Download that software onto your Windows or linux machine and then give it the .iso file which you have dowloaded.. Then it will populate the usb.. Then insert it and restart the machine,, Remember to change the bios settings accordingly
<donnat> I'm getting uber slow OpenGL in games (less than 1 frame every 10 seconds). But SDL games, Compiz, and glxgears (750FPS) are fine. <http://pastebin.com/m3e0e8fc9>
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- dunno about slipstreaming, but you can easily download updated packages and burn them to a CD
<vadrao> AndorinKato: Also saves valuble cd's :-)
<AndorinKato> vadrao: Right, it looks pretty straightforward. She left to try safe graphics mode now.
<Dragnslcr> !aptoncd | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<KrispyKreme> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: yes
<KrispyKreme> is there some kind of defense mechanism I could get for kubuntu, such as an alarm when the AC is unplugged from the laptop or when the touchpad/mouse is moved?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: if it still dies in safe graphics mode press alt+ctrl+F1 and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Ok
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Safe graphics mode does not fix it, she gets the same issue,
<instructor_> AndorinKato: try the thing I said
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She said she can't even bring up a terminal.
<vadrao> AndorinKato: at the blank screen just press CTRL+ALT+F1
<AndorinKato> vadrao: She did, and it doesn't /do/ anything.
<vadrao> AndorinKato: No message or text what so ever ? Just plain vanila black
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Does caps lock work?
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- I would expect there's a program or system setting to bring up a notification for switching from line to battery power. I dunno if there would be anything for when the mouse is moved
<AndorinKato> vadrao: Indeed.
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She's checking.
<suke> hi
<instructor_> !hi | suke
<ubottu> suke: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<suke> im really REALLY new to ubuntu, and im also not good at computers
<suke> i cant install anything on ubuntu for some reason
<instructor_> AndorinKato: If the Splashscreen came up she should be able to alt+ctrl+F1 at least at that point
<instructor_> suke: What have you tried?
<suke> No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<suke> that comes up
<Dragnslcr> What kind of file is it?
<vadrao> suke: What were you trying to install ?
<suke> btw could u not use any technical jargon terms, i dont know anything about computers or its terminology
<suke> its a bionicle game >.>....
<AndorinKato> instructor_: If that is the case, where does that even get her?
<jhutchins_wk> suke: So learn.  We'll help.  We'll try to be gentle.  What kind of file is it?
<Dragnslcr> Never even heard of that
<AndorinKato> instructor_: No, caps lock does not work.
<instructor_> AndorinKato: ha.
<vadrao> suke: How did you donwload that file.. from where ?
<instructor_> oh crap. Which splash screen? the first one?
<KrispyKreme> I have this shiretoko web browser I want to remove. How do I do it?
<instructor_> right after the first menu ?
<markrodriguez> instructor_:thanks
<AndorinKato> instructor_: She says yes, the loading one.
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- if you installed it through the package manager, you can uninstall it through the package manager
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Ahh ah right no alt+ctrl wouldn't work at that point.
<suke_> ><
<AndorinKato> Mmhmm.
<instructor_> suke_: open kpackagekit and install wine
<KrispyKreme> Dragnslcr, I installed it through the terminal
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- using apt?
<AndorinKato> So do you think she should try for making a USB installation?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Thought you were talking about a different splash screen. Did this happen after she put in the new card?
<KrispyKreme> Dragnslcr, it gives me this message: : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<KrispyKreme> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: close kpackagekit
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- make sure no other programs are using apt
<jhutchins_wk> suke: What's the full filename of the package you tried to install?
<suke_> whats kpackagekit
<Dragnslcr> suke_- the package manager for Kubuntu
<suke_> bionicle
<instructor_> suke_: press alt+f2 and then type kpackage
<instructor_> jhutchins_wk: bionicle.exe I'm guessing
<suke_> Could not open location 'file:///kpackagekit' The location or file could not be found.
<suke_> ?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Well, she says that the Jaunty CDs haven't worked since she put the new card in. However, at roughly the same time she also installed Windows 7 on a partition, so it could be either of those though I don't know why Windows would be messing with Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, Dell Dimension 4600 is prolly 5 yrs old with 512RAM , if so,that's barely meeting jaunty or even intrepid requirements for memory, hence the prob with trying to run those OS live cds
<suke_> i clicked "show list of known applications" and there was nothing there
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: But it ran them just fine before yesterday, and I think she has more than 512 MB RAM.
<BluesKaj> ok
<suke_> i clicked "show list of known applications" and there was nothing there
<suke_> Could not open location 'file:///kpackagekit' The location or file could not be found.
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: Yeah, she has 1 GB.
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: Wow, I build systems on 512k every day using CentOS 4.7.
<KrispyKreme> instructor_, I got it removed now. thanks
<suke_> is kubuntu diffrent from ubuntu?
<suke_> ...
<shanipribadi_> suke: quite a bit
<suke_> i think im in the wrong irc
<suke_> =_=
<shanipribadi_> suke: are you using kubuntu?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: highly unlikely it's windows 7. Does windows 7 see the card ?
<KrispyKreme> AndorinKato, you could try the remix edition. it's designed for netbooks so it requires less ram
<instructor_> are you using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<kaddi> is there a good tutorial how wireless works on kubuntu? And what the network clients really do, when I start them?
<kaddi> Because right now, I'm quite confused... I had lost my internet connection and killing wicd (the daemon, not the gui), brought my internet back to life. o.0
<AndorinKato> instructor_: It sees it and automatically installed a driver, but she's paranoid about going online with an unpatched Windows 7 beta version.
<Blues-Man> hello
<Blues-Man> i have several problems with jaunty jackalope on my kubuntu
<shanipribadi_> kaddi: why are you using wicd? since my kubuntu started with network applet
<Blues-Man> about video and wifi
<instructor_> AndorinKato: :-) You mean it might disable itself?
<Blues-Man> i'm lost in launchpad threads..the problems comes on an update in April
<kaddi> shanipribadi_ because network applet is unable to connect to wpa2 encoded networks in jaunty
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Yeah. Plus she wants to move to using Linux full-time.
<instructor_> AndorinKato: baptized in fire it seems
<AndorinKato> Which I personally think is a great choice except when things DO NOT WORK. :(
<kaddi> AndorinKato: did you figure out your wireless problems? was the card faulty? (I'm just being curious :) )
<BluesKaj>  the w7 firewall is quite good, linux driver sites are quite safe IMO , I've had to just that in the past to DL linux drivers in Windows to repair/restore linux hardware drivers
<instructor_> AndorinKato: depends on who you are. I like when things don't work as getting them working makes you learn so much
<AndorinKato> kaddi: Kubuntu Jaunty wouldn't recognize the card, Feisty wouldn't recognize the card and Windows 7 wouldn't recognize the card. I think we've determined that it's the card.
<instructor_> BluesKaj: I think the fear is that the beta will update itself and then die
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Sure, except when you have to spend days on what should be a comparatively simple issue.
<KrispyKreme> BluesKaj, do you really need a firewall in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> she can turn the updates off in W7 control panel
<mot> anybody know what directory plugins should be copied to for firefox 3.5?
<instructor_> AndorinKato: yeah agreed. So I'm going on the assumption that the card is somehow causing the issue. when she bootsh the live CD can she press F6 at the menu and remove the words quiet and splash ?
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme, i was using windows at the time
<mot> i tried /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and neither works
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: no but a firewall is a godo idea
<mot> also tried to look in ~/.mozilla/ and there was no plugins folder...
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: I think her version isn't going to die out anytime soon, it's supposed to last for quite a while
<BluesKaj> !firewall | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<BluesKaj> !virus | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<instructor_> AndorinKato: that should show what happened before it freaks out if it's a aCPI issue we can bypass that
<shanipribadi_> kaddi: are you using jaunty? currently im using a wpa2 network with network applet, kde4.2.4 from kubuntu ppa updates. Since it is the default, i prefer it over wicd.
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Ok, passing on
<KrispyKreme> so ubuntu/kubuntu may not be vulnerable to viruses, but what about phishing/hacking?
<instructor_> Whoops class is back in session :)
<BluesKaj> AndorinKato, being cautious is a good thing , W7 is still pretty safe ...I would go ahead and DL the needed drivers in W7 .. Idid the same thing , didn't get infected
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: it's vunerable to viruses phishing and hacking
<AndorinKato> instructor_: I think for the moment the plan is to get her online in Windows, so perhaps I can get her in here
<AndorinKato> BluesKaj: She did download the drivers but she can't compile them
<instructor_> AndorinKato: Ah umm ok
<instructor_> and from feisty she won'tbe able to
<shanipribadi_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KrispyKreme> instructor_, what firewall/antivirus do you suggest I get?
<instructor_> KrispyKreme: you have a fw already and you shouldn't need Av
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- every operating system is vulnerable to stupid users
<kaddi> shanipribadi_ When I first upgraded to jaunty there was no way to connect to WPA2.. It connected to unsecure networks just fine, but simply didn't do anything if secured networks were concerned. I switched to wicd back then, which immediately recognized and connected to the network. So far wicd has also been much more stable than knetworkmanager ever was (and I've been using it since Dapper), so I will stay with it. ;) My interest is
<kaddi> rather independent from the client in itself.. I would actually like to now what happens behind the scenes, where you tell ubuntu to connect to wifi, where the key is stored and this kind of stuff
<mot> nobody knows where the plugins folder is for ff3.5?
<instructor_> see the link given as to why
<BluesKaj> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<Dragnslcr> KrispyKreme- you shouldn't need a running firewall, since the only ports that are listening for connections are ones for normal programs that you run
<BluesKaj> !info firefox3.5
<ubottu> Package firefox3.5 does not exist in jaunty
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<BluesKaj> someone posted a repos for ff3.5 a few hrs ago ,but i don't see it now
<KrispyKreme> Dragnslcr, I learned that the hard way on Windows. haha
<KrispyKreme> BluesKaj, this one? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<shanipribadi_> kaddi: i see, well, before i upgraded to jaunty i had been reading about wireless stuffs and had dled wicd, (cos i had read somewhere that jaunty had some problems with secured wifi, but apparently i was lucky). You could try the ubuntu wiki, and google for wireless documentation, or wicd documentation
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme, I've been on kubuntu for 5 yrs , no virus yet
<kaddi> shanipribadi_ the wifidocs actually have a rather technical introduction, that I'm lucking at right now... should help me along the way, thanks :)
<kaddi> *looking
<KrispyKreme> BluesKaj, I've been on kubuntu for a month now. Not looking back to Windows
<BluesKaj> I'll wait for a while for FF3.5 to become more mature , I've read some disappointing reviews
<shanipribadi_> there's firefox-3.5 on the official repos
<KrispyKreme> shanipribadi, really?
<shanipribadi_> KrispyKreme: on universe
<kaddi> shanipribadi_ yes but the firefox-3.5 is built from a RC, it is not the final release
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme, I still keep a windows partition handy since my family and friends rely on me for windows advice , not that I'm any windows guru or anything
<markrodriguez> instructor_: i installed the nvidia 180 driver and for some reason my resolution is squished.. part of the monitor is black and i can't run the mouse over it and the other side i could keep going and the mouse disapears.. whatdo i do/
<mot> i'm not seeing an amd64 release on mozilla.com
<shanipribadi_> kaddi: there's already a final release?? i didn't know that, for how long? well, try gg:site:launchpad.net ppa firefox-3.5
<mot> only i686
<Dragnslcr> shanipribadi_- final release of 3.5 was today. Hopefully we'll get packages in a few days
<kaddi> shanipribadi_ I think there has been a final release for about 6 hours or so. :p
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> can anybody please help me set up my wifi on my hp pavillion laptop?
<KrispyKreme> how do i know which "package" i have,such as universe, etc?
<instructor_> hi AndySpain
<AndySpain> hi instructor_!
<BluesKaj> markrodriguez, which nvidia card and which monitor ?
<AndySpain> everything but the wifi works fine here
<shanipribadi_> KrispyKreme: from cli, you can read /etc/apt/sources.list
<markrodriguez> instructor_:tough one,venturer 27in and the card is a 256mb ddr 3.. is that enough? i could look itup in my windows book
<instructor_> !wifi
<markrodriguez> boot*
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, wired connect eth0 works ok ?
<shanipribadi_> KrispyKreme: if you want to use GUI, you can open Package manager and find the option to edit sources
<AndySpain> BluesKaj yes, eth0 works and is the onyl device shown in the network maanger
<BluesKaj> markrodriguez, in the terminal: lspci | grep -i vga
<shanipribadi_> i found a ppa on launchpad with "firefox-3.5 - 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~jaunty". what does nobinonly means?
<KrispyKreme> shanipribadi, sweet, it looks like i have universe enabled
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Just so you know, we're still planning to fix it, just need a break from all this madness ;-;
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, you are using the widget-network-manager then , right ?
<markrodriguez> 8600 gt
<markrodriguez> instructor_:8600 gt
<instructor_> markrodriguez: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<AndySpain> BluesKaj, correct. I know no CLI commands
<AndySpain> BluesKaj, the green globe in panel
<shanipribadi_> KrispyKreme: but the universe only has firefox 3.5 beta, not official release
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, which kubuntu version , intrepid ?
<KrispyKreme> shanipribadi, how do I enable like multiverse/ etc?
<KrispyKreme> and is it recommended?
<KrispyKreme> wait, nevermind.
<AndySpain> BluesKaj, yes intrepid still
<instructor_> AndorinKato: ping me when you are ready
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Thank you, will do.
<AndySpain> BluesKaj, right now I won't upgrade due to other factors.
<markrodriguez> instructor_:my keyborad won't let me type my password in after i type that command in
<KrispyKreme> does anyone use a program called "sweeper"?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, did you say you ran wicd on intrepid , did you uninstall knetworkmanager first or just disable it?
<instructor_> markrodriguez: it is
<instructor_> markrodriguez: type it normally. it's going in it's just not echoing anythign back
<kaddi> BluesKaj:  no I ran wicd only on jaunty.. I've run knetworkmanager before, which is why I prefer wicd ;)
<kaddi> BluesKaj: but if you want to do some test, I still have gutsy on a laptop whih is basically only used for messing around
<mot> if you install wicd it should automatically uninstall knetworkmanager and re-associate the service for wicd
<BluesKaj> no kaddi , i;m asking on behalf of AndySpain , should he just install wicd , or will there be a conflict with knetworkmanager ?
<shanipribadi_> you cant have both wicd and knetworkmanager i think, cos they're in conflict, so installing one will remove the other
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I can only tell you for jaunty. Wicd automatically removed networkmanager on jaunty. I don't know for intrepid
<BluesKaj> mot , yes i know that works for the widget-manager, but are you sure wicd will delete knetworkmanager ?
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, in the terminal : sudo aptitude install wicd
<kaddi> BluesKaj: it removed networkmanager and the frontends knetworkmanager, nm-applet to be precise
<mot> yea
<KrispyKreme> I have a canon pixma 470 printer, but it doesn't have that driver available. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, good
<AndySpain> BluesKaj: ok, sounds easy. Thank you very much. i'll try right now
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, you still have to setup the wifi configuration , but that's quite straightforward
<AndySpain> where?
<AndySpain> after install i run it from terminal with "wicd"?
<BluesKaj> once you download wicd , just look in the k-menu /internet ,
<AndySpain> BluesKaj: failure
<AndySpain> BluesKaj: aptitude installed 0 packages - I think it was already there then.
<AndySpain> In kmenu, applications, internet there are only webbrowsers, amsn, Knetworkmanager but no wicd
<wirechief_> AndySpain   check to see status of wicd using  dpkg -l|grep wicd
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, nope it should be in the repos multiverse/universe , unless wicd won't run on intrepid
<Dragnslcr> !info wicd intrepid
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<AndySpain> wirechef_ dpkg -l|grep wicd  gives no result
<AndySpain> is there no way to make it run on intrepid?
<AndySpain> it's an atheros cards
<AndySpain> -s
<BluesKaj> well srry but ihave to do some errands ..BBL
<AndySpain> BluesKaj: Thank you. See you later
<wirechief_> AndySpain no result, no wicd
<AndySpain> wirechef_ no text at all, a new prompt
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<kaddi> AndySpain: wicd is apparently not included in the ubuntu repositories, but you can get if from the repositories of wicd.http://wicd.net/moinmoin/Wicd on Ubuntu
<kaddi> how do I get the link to be complete? it goes from here > http://wicd.net/moinmoin/Wicd on Ubuntu < til here
<AndySpain> BluesKaj and Kaddi: Thanks. am reading
<araen> http://www.antithese.fr/chroniques-de-la-tante-micheline-ce-soir-il-pleut/
<instructor_> AndorinKato: tried the removal of quiet and splash ?
<AndorinKato> instructor_: Not yet, I'll let you know when.
<wirechief_> AndySpain here are the depends for wicd:  http://pastebin.com/f51393c58
<AndySpain> ok found out. Installing wicd it told me it would remove a BROKEN package knetworkmanager and that  network-manager-kde depends on network-manager (>= 0.6.2) which is not installable
<AndySpain> wicd installed now
<AndySpain> wirechief won't dependencies be installed automatically?
<AndySpain> ok, wicd installed and started. says cabled networkd found, no wireless found
<wirechief_> AndySpain if not usually apt-get -f install works  (not sure if supported in your repos though)
<AndySpain> I did sudo aptitude install wicd
<AndySpain> no errors
<kaddi> AndySpain: are you sure that the card is working?
<AndySpain> do i need to restart?
<AndySpain> kaddi: yes under windows it works
<chris_> mporei kapoios na me vohthisei?
<wirechief_> usually for the first attempt, if it got a ip for you, or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kaddi> AndySpain: just wanted to make sure ;)
<ign0ramus> AndySpain, if wicd doesn't find any wireless, sometimes restarting X works.  I've had to do that upon first installing on Hardy.  After that, it works seamlessly.
<wirechief_> it seems to need to be kickstarted when first used.
<ign0ramus> AndySpain, also, the version in the repos is a couple of versions older than what's offered on the sourceforge page, but stability-wise, you're good to go.
<wirechief_> another trick is to use dhclient eth0  or eth1
<andy_> kaddi: yes under windows it works
<andy_> now i closed the knetwork manager - maybe they conflict
<andy_> and i got disconnected
<andy_> clicked connect in wicd and could enter again, though wicd still says disconnected
<kaddi> andy_ I see that, I'm gonna paste you the suggestions that were posted after you left. :)
<andy_> now 'dpkg -l|grep wicd' foinds something: 'ii  wicd  1.5.9 wired and wireless network manager'
<andy_> kaddi: thank you
<kaddi> Andy_ http://nopaste.com/p/ajvAQ7Ehm
<andy_> i even tried to manually write ath0 as the wireless interface in preferences as this was empty
<kaddi> andy_ what kind of card do you have? Did you already say, I didn't see it
<andy_> even for the cabled one it tells me disconnected, but I'm in here...
<andy_> I closed wicd and tried the /etc/init.d/networking restart  thing
<andy_> to no avail
<andy_> I don't know exactly the name, but it's atheros
<wirechief_> did you try dhclient eth0
<wirechief_> or is it wlan0
<wirechief_> do a sudo ifconfig  and see which
<andy_> wirechief, not yet. I think on a precviously installed ubuntu (dunno how it worked there, it was a hassle as well it was ath0)
<andy_> do the names change?
<wirechief_> ok well ifconfig will show whats available for use
<andy_> eth0 and lo that's all in ifconfig
<wirechief_> ok then its dhclient eth0
<andy_> where?
<andy_> in terminal?
<andy_> i think in ubuntu in those days i had to download some driver from madwifi...
<andy_> unfortunately I don't remember anything
<andy_> this time I'm coying all to a txt file so I can do it alone in the future
<andy_> ok dunno if it helps: lspci gives this card: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<wirechief_> does lsmod show any wireless modules ?
<andy_> wirechief_ no, nothing I could identify as wireless
<andy_> powernow, bitlbit, kvm, sound, video, pata, ext3 and so stuff, no word wireless or wife
<wirechief_> cfg80211               67756  3 iwl3945,iwlcore,mac80211  this is mine
<wirechief_> i believe there needs to be a 80211
<andy_> ??, gosh. I'll paste you my output
<wirechief_> no
<wirechief_> use pastebinit
<wirechief_>  maybe  lsmod |pastebinit
<vlt> Hello. I opened a mail in KMail and chose "Save All Attachments..." from the context menu. I get a msg: "Found no attachments to save". Any idea what's the problem here?
<andy_> wirechief_: http://nopaste.com/p/aaLBWCtli
<andy_> what's a pastebinit?
<andy_> no 802
<andy_> and no 80211 there
<wirechief_> nope
<jhutchins_wk> vlt: no attchments in the currently selected message?
<wirechief_> andy_ maybe google  ubuntu Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x
<andy_> so, lspci shows it and lsmod not?
<andy_> ok
<vlt> jhutchins_wk: The header section shows "Attachments: img1.jpg img2.jpg ..."
<wirechief_> andy_  lots of hits...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<wirechief_> andy_  when you get lost, use google its your friend ;)
<ign0ramus> andy_, specifically: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6837541&postcount=52
<wirechief_> good luck
<wirechief_> ign0ramus: ;)
<ign0ramus> wirechief_, google is a great thing... we both immediately found the same article ;)
<wirechief_> yeah, its gotten me out of lots of tight spots with compiling
<wirechief_> some errors are just not human readable or understandable.
<ign0ramus> wirechief_, me too.  it's usually some simple lib or package, but without google, i'd have never have known which one
<jhutchins_wk> Atheros is still madwifi, isn't it?
<ign0ramus> jhutchins_wk, it seems so (reading the above article)
<ign0ramus> jhutchins_wk, but there are ath5k modules, too, not sure if they are madwifi or not
 * ign0ramus has an Intel chipset... wireless is the only thing he DOESNT have a problem with ;)
<kaddi> hehe
<ign0ramus> kaddi, you know what i'm talking about!
<kaddi> indeed I do :D
<ign0ramus> kaddi, but following the performance guide, we can achieve usability almost comparable to a year ago :(
<vlt> Any idea how to save all attachment files from a mail (opened in KMail)?
<kaddi> ign0ramus:it can only go up from here. ;) I'm just glad there is a fix at all. ;)
<andy_> wirechief_: thanks reading the posts. one included a wget from a madwifi site which didn't exist anymore. now I'm trying to figure out how to enable bakcports here
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i'm with you.  some kernel devs have suggested that the intel regressions will be fixed by Karmic's release
<ign0ramus> andy_, you can install backports from the repos.  perhaps "linux-backports-modules-jaunty" may be of interest to you...
<kaddi> karmic will be kernelversion 2.6.30 ? or 29?
<kaddi> ign0ramus: he's using intrepid ;)
<ign0ramus> andy_, oh, then search apt-cache or adept or whatever for 'backports'... they're in there :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, 2.6.30 or higher
<vbgunz> can someone enlighten me? why when I go to tty 1 - 6 I keep seeing "cannot examine encrypted directory" after I log in? I dont remember ever trying to add encryption manually and I could almost swear when asked in the installer, I said no... whats happening?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, alpha2 snapshot and review: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/06/first-look-ubuntu-910-alpha-2.ars
<kaddi> I didn't know about the ten-second startup goal... looks interesting ^^
<andy_> thx ign0ramos
<ign0ramus> andy_, np
<andy_> well, trying this otmorrow
<andy_> gotta go now
<ign0ramus> andy_, may the force be with you
<andy_> thank youz all for your active help
<andy_> I'll let you know if it worked
<andy_> good nite!
<andy_> thx
<kaddi> good night :)
<andy_> with you too, Ign0, kaddi and wirechief!
<wirechief_> ;)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, good to see you. i also have to go... first shift working for kgb.  I'll actually start getting paid to answer questions! :)
<wirechief_> lol
<instructor_> vbgunz: double check that>
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> good night then, I'm gonna leave as well :)
<ign0ramus> wirechief_, you should look into it too!  looking stuff up on google can pay off!
<ign0ramus> gnite kaddi :)
<vbgunz> instructor double check what and how? I do not want encryption *if* I have it
<kaddi> ok, I just have to ask: what does kgb stand for?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, off-topic, but its just an answering service for people who ask questions via text message.
<kaddi> ok, thanks :)
<mubu> Hey guys is there anyway I can change an application icon so that when I go to "Applications" and go to a specific app I can see it with a custom icon? Thanks Im using ubuntu 9.04
<instructor_> mubu: kemenueditor
<instructor_> kmenueditor
<mubu> instructor_, thanks
<instructor_> vbgunz: do you have a Private directory ?
<fabricio_> hi everybody can anyone tell me if kde 4.3 can be usable and stable? i'm using kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.2.2 thanks a lot
<instructor_> fabricio_: is 4.2.2 unstable for you?
<instructor_> hi jono
<jono> hey instructor_ :)
<instructor_> how are you?
<fabricio_> no.. of course not! but i want to try kde 4.3 :D
<instructor_> fabricio_: should be about the same
<fabricio_> yes but i think the rc of kde 4.3 is release today right?
<instructor_> fabricio_: It's released when they say it's released kubuntu should have it within a day of that. monitor http://kubuntu.org for that
<instructor_> Course KDE 4.4 is where you want to be at :-D
<fabricio_> thanks a lot, and sorry for my english and from venezuela :D last thing i want to know, do you think kde 4.3 rc can be stable? or at least usable?
<instructor_> fabricio_: I'm on it now so for me it's fine. I think it should be alright for you as well. If you do find any problems please report them at http://bugs.kde.org so they can be addressed for the final release
<instructor_> fabricio_: your english is fine. Better than my brother's :-D
<fabricio_> thanks a lot jajaja thanks instructor your brother might be 4yo? jeje
<instructor_> fabricio_: 27 sadly but never quite got that BET isn't a classroom
<fabricio_> jajaja incredible!
<instructor_> fabricio_: 4.3 is quite a fun release
<fabricio_> why? :D
<instructor_> It's not nearly the list of improvements of 4.2 over 4.1 but there is a lot of polish and nice things happeneing
<instructor_> The system tray and notifications are much nicer and things which just got missed before work now
<instructor_> Small things like some plasmoids not having info or tooltips and they pretty much all do now
<instructor_> All the ones I tested at least
#kubuntu 2009-07-01
<instructor_> Get Hot New Stuff is finding it's way into more places
 * PapaChub is one of those people that doesn't understand the point of Plasmoid/Widget/Gadget/Doodads
<fabricio_> ok that is a lot of information jeje thanks can you tell me how can i install it?
<n8w> hey
<instructor_> fabricio_: as I said look athttp://kubuntu.org when the RC is out they post there first
<fabricio_> thanks you are right :D
<instructor_> PapaChub: shared code and small functionality you can easily swap out
<n8w> do u guys know about any program for automatic hibernation?
<n8w> smth like smart shutdown for win
<n8w> nothin?
<instructor_> n8w: try lmsensors
<n8w> instructor_, well it has got nothin to do with scheduled hibernation..that soft is more related to temp monitorin...
<instructor_> ah right. Wait. Scheduled hibernation? what do you mean?
<n8w> instructor_, like i wanna go into hibernation at given time, or after some time...sry if i havent made myself clear enough before...
<instructor_> n8w: oh you need cron
<instructor_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<n8w> instructor_, ye thx,ive heard about that before...but im kinda scared of makin al those scripts needed for it:)
<n8w> instructor_, well ill take a look at it...thx:)
<instructor_> !info tuxonice
<ubottu> Package tuxonice does not exist in jaunty
<instructor_> http://www.tuxonice.net/
<n8w> here i go again...:)
<n8w> ive installed cron/crontab/gcrontab but i cant find it anywhere...therefore i cant run it..any suggestions?
<Kira_Light> Tried to install the ksplice .deb and it gives me "Uptrack terms of service could not be presented". Anything I can do to get this to install?
<fabricio_> please somebody tell me how can i download and install kde 4.3 beta 2 or rc .. i had try but i can't find nothing
<fabricio_> :-(
<phh> n8w: just do alt-f2 and type gcrontab
<n8w> phh: hmm thats the problem:)) nothin shows up
<phh> n8w: what says dpkg -L gcrontab ?
<n8w> phh: it says a lot:))
<Kira_Light> nevermind, got it. had a previous version installed that could not auto-remove
<phh> dpkg -L gcrontab |grep /usr/bin
<n8w> phh: what does it do?
<phh> n8w: it will say you what's the program name of it
<n8w> /usr/bin
<n8w> /usr/bin/gcrontab
<phh> hum
<phh> typing gcrontab in alt-F2 should do the trick ...
<n8w> phh: OMG,it works now..man i swear, ive tried the same,but it didnt work
<n8w> phh: thx,im sry,but rly tried that before n it didnt work
<phh> no problem
<bravel> Can I do a virus scan from the live cd and how?
<kaddi> bravel: do you want to scan your ubuntu partition from a live-cd or do you want to do a scan with a ubuntu live-cd?
<linuxguy> Hi I ned some help with getting Kate to work as root with ver 9.04 any helpues would be great please :)
<kaddi> linuxguy: why do you want to run kate as root?
<kaddi> linuxguy: from the commandline try "kdesudo kate"
<linuxguy> kaddi, so i can edit mt xorg.conf file.......i only know hpw to do that with kate from other distros
<kaddi> linuxguy: kdesudo kate should do it :)
<bravel> kaddi a fat32 partition before I I import those files to a windows box
<linuxguy> thaanks i was speklling kdesudo wrong............sil
<kaddi> bravel: you could do an onlinescan, I think kaspersky and panda offer online scans which will work with firefox, so you could run them from your browser, if you're looking for a one time scan. otherwise if you only have a couple of files to check you could upload them to virustotal.com or similar where they will be checked by multiple online scanners.
<linuxguy> ok thaanks I can do that and its ok, thanks, I am using a 1gb nvidia 9600 card and i was hoping to be able to add a 1290x1024 res to the xorg.conf file but its almost empty
<kaddi> bravel: if you want to install a antivirus: clamav seems to be in the ubuntu reps. (but this has no on access scanner) avira and avast are two companies that provide anti virus for free for linux as well, I could look for the links if you are interesed
<kaddi> linuxguy: wait around, maybe someone more familiar with this kind of problem will help you, I can't help you with this :/
<ign0ramus> linuxguy, you may want to try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bravel> kaddi interesting, I'll try clam, I had tried to install avast free linux as I've used it on my windows installs and have tried clam loaded from a usb stick, but the version I have crashes wine when I tried that to launch it
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i thought you left :P
<kaddi> Is it possible to view *.chm files with firefox/ an ubuntu-browser?
<ign0ramus> bravel, bitdefender also makes a free linux version of a/v.
<kaddi> ign0ramus: yeah, I thought so too.. but I must have forgotten to turn the PC of :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi, :)  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3235
<kaddi> of course, there had to be add-on for it. :D there's an add-on for everything :D
<ign0ramus> kaddi, "there's an add-on for that!" :P
<kaddi> ha, I'm a genius, I can now view chm files. ;)
<ign0ramus> does anyone know when Firefox 3.5 will be in the repos?
<kaddi> in a couple of days?
<kaddi> there is already a firefox-3.5 package from rc2, maybe if you install it, automatic updates will take care of informing you when it arrives?
<kaddi> :D
<ign0ramus> kaddi, yeah, i tried it, but it's very buggy. I have 3.5 final on my Windows partition, and it is awesome
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i'm hoping the new javascript rendering will make java applets usable in kubuntu :P
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: you are aware that java != javascript, right?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, yes. firefox 3.5 uses the Tracemonkey javascript rendering engine
<S|D> has anyone had success getting a blackberry bold tethered wiht kubuntu?
<marco> Hi, it's ther any news in Kde 4.3 RC 1?
<gunslinger_> asu
<corigo2> Any idea how I can find out which version of Guidance Power Manager is installed, and what version is the most recent?
<corigo2> I'm having serious issues with Guidance, with it shutting down my computer on a full battery regardless of my activity.
<kaddi> corigo2: do you know the name of the package?
<kaddi> corigo2: try apt-cache policy guidance-power-manager in the command line it should tell you the installed version and the latest version in the reps
<corigo2> kaddi: thanks, now how do I tell which version is distributed with Jaunty?
<kaddi_> the latest version disponible in the reps is listed as candidate, if they are identical, you are up to date.
<kaddi_> You could then maybe check out backports or experimental repos to find newer version, but I doubt they will be more stable ;)
<corigo2> I'm trying to determine if I need to go back to 8.04 or forward to 9.04... At least 8.04 worked for sleep and did auto-shutoff my computer for no reason. I already know 9.04 won't sleep and wake up without crashing X
<corigo2> (did not auto shut off)
<corigo2> I see that in Jaunty Guidance is no longer used, but the replacement isn't mentioned
<kaddi_> corigo2: I would think that this heavily depends on your hardware and the compatibilty to jaunty. I have not really used it, so I can't tell...On my pc it says version  4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2 0
<kaddi_> corigo2: that is quite possible I moved back to guidance, because I wanted to use it, lol
<Daemon_> anyone know how to FTP from windows computer to my linux pc?
<Daemon_> anyone know how to FTP from windows computer to my linux pc?
<ign0ramus> !ssh | Daemon_
<ubottu> Daemon_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<BluesKaj> hey ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> slow in here and crappy tv tonite ...think I might turn in early
<hubar> hi all
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i'm with ya.  i always stay in on tuesdays, and i am tired :)
<BluesKaj> hi hubar
<hubar> Question, is there quanta plus for kde 4?
<ign0ramus> hubar, from jaunty repos: "quanta: Candidate: 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1"
<ign0ramus> hubar, also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/quanta
<BluesKaj> National holiday here tomorrow (Canada Day - like your 4th of July) ...so everything is closed , lucky i hit the beer store already :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, happy canuck day! :P
<hubar> hmm, so there is no kde 4 quanta?
<BluesKaj> thx :)
<ign0ramus> hubar, i would imagine this version is kde4, as depends: kdelibs4c2a
<BluesKaj> hubar, scuse my ign0rance, but what's quanta ?
<hubar> a html editor.
<BluesKaj> oh ok
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i see what you did there :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<thechris> I need help with the following -- wifi, bluetooth, font
<BluesKaj> hubar, is that something like php ?
<thechris> Does anyone know how to set up wifi?
<thechris> the KDE tools don't work
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version thechris ?
<thechris> current version released with 9.04
<thechris> 32b, x86
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ign0ramus> !wifi | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !info-wicd
<ign0ramus> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, :)
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, i knew someone would get it right :)
<thechris> BluesKaj, anything for a 2007+ install?
<BluesKaj> 2007+?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, if you can keep a secret, i usually keep a separate private chat with ubottu open and test my factoids before posting them ;)
<BluesKaj> ahh, very cool ...good idea , ign0ramus
<thechris> "It is assumed throughout this wiki that you have Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) installed. "
<thechris> the wiki also explains how to use apt-get to install the program that isn't working
<BluesKaj> thechris, maybe you need to enable some of your sources
<ign0ramus> thechris, ok, lets start from the beginning... what version of kubuntu, and what kind of wireless card?
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<thechris> BluesKaj, i'm not using apt.  no network connection.
<thechris> ign0ramus, this is x86 kubuntu, 9.04.
<thechris> the card is detected, and is an rt2600pci IIRC
<thechris> the network manager is able to see my AP, and allows me to click "connect"
<thechris> but it doesn't attempt to connect, and times out a bit later
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, I'm going to leave this in your capable hands ...sacktime ..nite folks
<ign0ramus> thechris, do you have the connection encrypted (password)?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, gnite BluesKaj! :)
<thechris> ign0ramus, while I do, it doesn't even attempt to connect -- the activity light on the AP would normally turn on
<thechris> ign0ramus, also, the PW is set to the correct type and the PW has been verified on the AP.
<ign0ramus> thechris, i would try it without a password, just to see if it will connect. Network Manager is nototriously fickle with WPA in particular
<ign0ramus> *notoriously
<thechris> does kubuntu use wpa_supplicant?
<ign0ramus> thechris, don't know about NM, but i know wicd uses wpa_supplicant
<thechris> i don't really care about NM, i just want wifi to work.
<ign0ramus> thechris, then i would try installing wicd
<thechris> ign0ramus, failed, no route to host
<ign0ramus> thechris, do you have a flash drive?
<ign0ramus> thechris, wicd .deb file is here: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wicd/wicd_1.5.9-2_all.deb
<thechris> I'll try wpa_supplicant out first.  That tends to work.  This flasy "works out of the box" stuff never does.
<thechris> well, 08.10 did
<ign0ramus> thechris,  you can always manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<thechris> wtf is with the cruft in /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<ign0ramus> thechris, don't know - never had to mess with it
<thechris> really, i had hoped the new version of kubuntu would be better.
<thechris> I expect things to not work, and require some configuration in gentoo...
<ign0ramus> thechris, kubuntu jaunty is a re-write of a lot of things... i'd say it's akin to a first-gen model of a car.
<ign0ramus> thechris, for example, i have intel graphics, and the performance is *terrible* without some manual configs and workarounds... many of these issues are promised to be fixed in Karmic
<thechris> ign0ramus, i essentially use *buntu as an install around 1-2 times per year.  in the beginning, it wouldn't even install.
<thechris> my impression is that its quirky -- things don't fail, but they don't work either
<ign0ramus> thechris, what did you have to do to get it to install?
<ign0ramus> thechris, kubuntu jaunty is definitely 'quirky'
<thechris> ign0ramus, that was a few years back that *buntu wouldn't even install
<ign0ramus> thechris, ah, i gotcha
<thechris> I had tried ubuntu 8.10 and within a day had found something like 13 bugs.
<thechris> some of which already had bug reports.
<ign0ramus> thechris, that's the nature of a linux distro
<ign0ramus> thechris, the difference is that in linux, you can report the bug to the person or team developing it, and it gets fixed
<ign0ramus> (usually)
<thechris> ign0ramus, well, a lot of the bugs were just "something is odd, no error messages"
<ign0ramus> thechris, there's almost always a way to backtrack a bug; just sometimes not user-friendly or even intuitive
<thechris> well this is just a big failure "disconnect event removing keys"
<thechris> I've actually been quite disappointed with linux as of late
<thechris> mainly because of *buntu, gentoo, RH, Gnome, and KDE
<thechris> maby a little xorg as well.
<thechris> Oh, and OOo.
<Daemon_> How can i change the image of an icon on my desktop?
<gizzmo> anybody using ardour?
<alakhia> !myth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<alakhia> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<toshiro> holaa
<toshiro> Hi
<toshiro> hello?
<toshiro> alguien de mexico?
<toshiro> somebody from mexico?
<toshiro> hii
<toshiro> huu
<kavoor> Hello, I recently updated my kubuntu to kde 4.3 beta 2 from the jaunty backports ppa and right after restart, plasma has crashed. I see a black screen after login takin me nowhere. Here is the backtrace - http://paste.ubuntu.com/207318/
<alakhia> did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<alakhia> i had plasma crash on 4.3b2 upgrade a while back on "apt-get upgrade"
<alakhia> when I did "apt-get dist-upgrade" ... i got it to work
<kavoor> alakhia: I did just an upgrade
<toshiro> holaa
<toshiro> HI
<ephraim> hello
<doom777> did anyone ever have a problem with Amarok not playing streams?
<doom777> rephrase question -- is anyone here?
<jussi01> doom777: no we arent here :P
<doom777> maybe everyone was sleeping
<jussi01> doom777: I havent, but then again I havent tried recently...
<doom777> i can get it playing regular music, but no streams whatsoever
<doom777> sigh, linux is hard.
<doom777> My first day.
<doom777> everything is so different
<raghu_> ok
<jagadeesh> how do I install nvidia-drivers on 9.04
<alakhia> i did: "apt-get install nvidia-glx-180" and that worked
<hw> Is there a gui for ps2pdf?
<net> hello
<net> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<net> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gunslinger_> net ?
<gunslinger_> do you need bot chanel ?
<net> hi
<net> i'm not speak english
<net> i'm italian
<aitor> have anyone tested login in kdm with smartcard?
<aitor> any manual?
<Mamarok> aitor: actually, you mean an encryption smartcard?
<aitor> yes
<Mamarok> aitor: there are a few instructions available on the fsfe wiki IIRC
<Mamarok> let me get that for you
<aitor> Thanks a lot
<aitor> I'd like to login in my kubuntu with university's smartcard and share this with all
<Mamarok> aitor: this is the start page and there are links to various FAQs and HowTos: http://wiki.fsfe.org/Crypto_Card?action=show&redirect=Card
<aitor> Thaks!!
<Mamarok> you are welcome, aitor :)
<Mamarok> aitor: this can be of help, too: http://www.opensc-project.org/opensc/
<aitor> great
<[ITA]mitticoooo> hi can someone link me a live CD version of Kubuntu? thx
<kaddi__> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu have a look here, links to all available versions are on it
<[ITA]mitticoooo> thx I already saw it, but i thought was installer version, not live cd :(
<kaddi__> kubuntu is installed from a live-cd. :)  You download the iso, start the live-cd. If you like what you see, there is an icon on the desktop of your live-cd environnement to install kubuntu  to your pc
<jussi01> [ITA]mitticoooo: its the live cd, if you want alternate then check the box at the bottom of the download part. but the default is live cd
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok perfect
<[ITA]mitticoooo> and will it recognize wifi notebook card?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i suppose not :(
<[ITA]mitticoooo> and another question: what happens if i use the standad version link instead of the 64bit processor, and i have a 64bit processor?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> that is i don't know if the notebook is a 64bit or not
<kaddi> you should be fine with a 32bit version, even if your notebook has a 64bit processor. Kubuntu now recognizes a lot of wifi cards automatically, so maye you're lucky and everything will work fine :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> perfect
<[ITA]mitticoooo> so even without installing kubuntu
<[ITA]mitticoooo> only with liveCD
<kaddi> yes
<[ITA]mitticoooo> perfect i will try, because my sister windows vista crasched and he wanted to surf in internet in the meanwhile
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i thought of this live cd possibility
<[ITA]mitticoooo> kaddi: I have launched the live CD kubuntu 9.04 but I am not able to connect to wifi
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I can't find the tray incon with wireless connection
<[ITA]mitticoooo> But i see from network settings, that wifi card is recognize because i can make a scan of wireless connection and select the mine
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: Maybe you need to start it separately. I don't know the live-cd that well... Go to start->programs->internet and start knetworkmanager then you should get a tray icon for internet connection
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: what happens when you select your wifi?
<kaddi> Is it encoded? If so what protocol? WEP? WPA? WPA2?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> nothing simply it store the information
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I try knetworkmanager
<[ITA]mitticoooo> kaddi: nothing related with knetwormanager :(
<[ITA]mitticoooo> other hints?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes kaddi the wifi is encoded WPA
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but there is "automatically connect" after i scanned for wifi connection and put my wifi
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i figured pops out a window for inserting the password when I opened a browser, but not happens
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: can you try typing knetworkmanager into your account? (But I'm really not familiar with the live-cd and I'm not familiar with knetworkmanager either)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> what means "into your account"? I tryed searching manually going throw the internet application, or by inserting knetw.... in the search bar
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: sorry lapse of mind.. I meant "type into your terminal"
<[ITA]mitticoooo> but seems there is nothing related with wifi
<[ITA]mitticoooo> so i open a shell and type knetwormanager?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> sry I am not practical
<Bou> yep try this
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: apparently knetworkmanager is no longer included in jaunty live-cd (sorry), it was replace by the networkmanager-plasma-applet.
<Bou> maybe wicd?
<kaddi> it's a live-cd don't now if you can install things? (I'm really not familiar with live-cds)
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: do a right click on your desktop, select add widget and see if you find a networkt applet in the list. There should be. :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok i try
<[ITA]mitticoooo> kaddi: there is a network applet but doesn't play :(
<kaddi> [ITA]mitticoooo: I'm sorry I can't really help you then. As Bou suggested wicd is a networkmanager which works pretty well for most jaunty users. But it is not included on the live-cd, you would have  to install and I don't if this is possible with a live-cd
<kaddi> maybe someone else will offer some advice when he reads your question
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ok thank very much I try typing question for who knows or have tryed live CD
<[ITA]mitticoooo> Who knows how to make play a wifi connection on kubuntu liveCD? I can't find "tray incon" but in network manegar I can sucessfully make a scan of wifi network and put the mine
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, when should we expect firefox 3,5 be released in ubuntu repos?
<kaddi> Assurbanipal: I would expect in a couple of days
<Assurbanipal> 'cause we can't wait!!!
<[ITA]mitticoooo> kaddi: solved!
<kaddi> ah great, how did you do it? :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> I gave a wire to my sister for connection, but after some minutes she told me the tray icon for wifi network appeared near the clock
<kaddi> nice. :D
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i don't kno why it appeard by itself
<[ITA]mitticoooo> then was a joke to insert the password and connect
<kaddi> me neither, but I wouldn't ask to many questions as long as it works ;)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> yes but i was wondering if it will appear again at the next boot
<kaddi> only one way to find out: reboot. ;)
<vbgunz> can someone enlighten me? why when I go to tty 1 - 6 I keep seeing "cannot examine encrypted directory" after I log in? I dont remember ever trying to add encryption manually and I could almost swear when asked in the installer, I said no... whats happening?
<ch90045> looks like a deserted place
<Unksi> :p
<ct529> is there a way to download all the emails from a imap account in kmail under kubuntu 904, leaving a copy on the server?
<Unksi> ct529: not totally sure, but if you set it as "disconnected imap", wouldnt that do it?
<ct529> Unksi: well, it is already set, I was wondering whether is possible from an existing account .... :)
<Unksi> no idea about that.. there might be an option somewhere in the settings though
<ch90045> imho, imap is designed to keep messages on the server anyway
<ch90045> in comparison to POP
<ct529> ch90045: yes, it is just a one off ....
<ch90045> ?
<mrafv> the talking calendar needs kttsd, but kttsds dbus files are only found in the kdelibs-dev package
<mrafv> should the dev package really be required, it does pull in all sorts of other -devs, even x11 devs?
<mrafv> well, it's really the kspeech dbus stuff
<Mamarok> Peter__: please do not send unrequested PM
<Mamarok> if you need help, ask in here
<raviraj> hi any one can help me
<Unksi> !ask | raviraj
<ubottu> raviraj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unksi> hi
<raviraj> i want 2 install virtual box
<Unksi> install virtualbox-ose from adept/kpackagekit
<Unksi> be sure to add yourself to vboxusers group
<raviraj> i tried 2 install but it was showing status "wrong architecture"
<Unksi> which version of kubuntu are you using?
<raviraj> 8.04 hardy
<raviraj> 64 bit
<Unksi> ok, so that should work then
<Unksi> you could try going to virtualbox.org and installing from there
<fg56xfd> How can i disable the feature where when I hover over a folder on my desktop it brins up a preview window with the folders contents in it?
<raviraj> actually i want 2 install watir but i have problem is that i have 64 bits os , and there is no version of jsssh for 64 bit
<max__> How can i disable the feature where when I hover over a folder on my desktop it brins up a preview window with the folders contents in it?
<fg57xfd> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jdrbca> hola
<Mamarok> !es | jdrbca
<ubottu> jdrbca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> fg57xfd: if it is the folderview widget, go to the settings and remove "show Previews" in the Display section
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Mamarok> fg57xfd: but then it will show you the content of the folder/file
<fg57xfd> Mamarok: Ok, right clicked, and that is it. Do I have to restart for these setting to take effect?
<Mamarok> fg57xfd: normally not, but I just tried and it doesn't work without apparently
<fg57xfd> Ok, going to try to restart now.
<fg56xfd> Mamarok: That wasn't it, I just restarted and It still does it.
<Mamarok> fg56xfd: well, no idea then, it's probably a bug with that widget you should report it to http://bugs.kde.org
<fg56xfd> Mamarok: Alright, thanks anyway!
<noaXess> grrr..
<noaXess> hi
<noaXess> !grup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<noaXess> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBotK2> noaXess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noaXess> sorry.. my connection was bad
<noaXess> my mistake
<noaXess> but can anybody help?
<ct529> noaXess: with what? :)
<noaXess> ok.. :) one more time, i hace to hd's one on sata1 the other on sata2, every sunday i make a clone with dd... if i boot the system, it's starts sometimes fomr sata2, but should boot from sata1.. in bios the boot order is sata1, sata2.. grub shoes me the menu.lst entries fomr hd on sata1 but boots root from hd on sata2..
<noaXess> how can i configur grub, so that it allways boot's from hd on sata1?
<noaXess> the brub kernel line is: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-kernel-version root=UUIS=id-of-hd
<noaXess> the uuid of both hd's are identicaly, caus i clone it every sunday
<noaXess> ct529: any idea, tip?
<ct529> noaXess: well, change the way the lines are written in the menu.lst .... it should be possible to use the disk address instead of the id
<noaXess> grub will allways be loaded from the right hd, but then it's boots from the wrong, second hd..
<noaXess> ct529: disk address? /dev/sda?
<ct529> noaXess: there is a similar way to express it in grub .... I actually do not remember but it is in the grub documentation
<noaXess> groot?
<ct529> noaXess: what?
<noaXess> ct529:  in menu.lst there is a groot option?
<noaXess> a defaukt option
<ct529> I do not know
<BluesKaj> grub2 almost broke my setup , it doesn't see X , so I had recert back to legacy-grub and the previous linux-kernel -image
<BluesKaj> revert
<BluesKaj> grub2 isn't ready for prime time in my experience
<Daskreech> Most of linux probably falls in that category
<Tm_T> don't even start on that track, kids
<Daskreech> Just saying :)
<ct529> Daskreech: yes, you are right .... not stable and supported like vista .....
<Daskreech> ct529: I never said anything else was ready for primetime either
<Tm_T> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> (;)
<Daskreech> most computer experiences are a mess. I like Linux cause you have places like this
<Mamarok> Daskreech: please...
<Daskreech> Support for nearly any problem you face is great
<ct529> noaXess: did you find the solution?
<Daskreech> Can someone tell me the features that KDE has for the blind?
<Daskreech>  I've noticed a lot of places have a Speak icon
<Daskreech> mostly greyed out
<Tm_T> Daskreech: text-to-speech is there, when you have kttsd and related stuff installed
<Tm_T> !info kdeaccessibility
<ubottu> kdeaccessibility (source: kdeaccessibility): accessibility packages from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Daskreech> ok great. It's intended to be used by those who are completely blind?
<Daskreech> I can't test it now since the new kernel broke my sound
<Tm_T> Daskreech: well, depends, one can make it to speak everything happening on irc, for example
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, my defintion of primetime in this case is that the bootloader boots successfully into the OS you choose in the grub menu :)
<Daskreech> And actions like the menu popping up and browsing through the applications menu?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: sure, all notifications can be done
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Ha ha ok it probably passes that test most of the time
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Hmm Ok I'm doing some work for an Organization that teaches the deaf and they employ blind people on the staff. They are looking at Linux rollouts system wide so I'm trying to ascertain how well it would work in an environment with both the blind and deaf
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I believe those can be achieved, but might need some insight on which tools work where
<TaMonKein> Hey, how can i share network between 2 kubuntu 8.10 pc's with just one cat cable?
<hw> Is there a subversion 1.6 backport available for hardy LTS?
<Tm_T> TaMonKein: does that one cable include the connection to real world?
<Daskreech> TaMonKein: Wireless? :)
<TaMonKein> Tm_T i have real internet connected to another port on the pc
<ct529> BluesKaj: does it boot?? I have painted my kde 4.2 on the screen ....
<Tm_T> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Tm_T> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> not that, bah
<TaMonKein> Ah, well.. Gotta go, have to make this work later. :) Thanks anyway-
<ActionParsnip> !ics > TaMonKein
<ubottu> TaMonKein, please see my private message
<Daskreech> TaMonKein: Wait you have two cables?
<Daskreech> one connected currently and another one to connect the two?
<ct529> TaMonKein: sorry, could you describe your setup?
<white_pelican> when will 4.3 beta one be available?
<Tm_T> you mean RC1 ?
<Mamarok> white_pelican: beta2 is already available, check the topic of this channel
<Tm_T> RC1 is coming when ready and so forth (:
<white_pelican> just said arriving, didn't indicate the time :)
<Mamarok> Tm_T :)
<Dragnslcr> RC1 was released today by KDE. Probably take at least a day or two for Kubuntu packages
<Tm_T> best source to know when it's available and where it's available will be in kubuntu.org website
<white_pelican> true
<Mamarok> white_as allways :)
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: err, not true
<Dragnslcr> Depends a lot on how busy the Kubuntu packagers are
<Dragnslcr> Which part isn't true?
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: in best cases, when KDE releases it, Kubuntu can release it too at the same time, as packaging can begin before release
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's possible, but I figured I'd pad the time a bit
<Tm_T> heh, actually Kubuntu has history of releases done ~same time with KDE
<Tm_T> but that's past
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yeah
<Dragnslcr> I don't want to get anyone's hopes up too high
<Dragnslcr> Because then people complain when it does take a day or two
<Tm_T> that's why one should not claim any time at all
<Dragnslcr> Heh, very true
<Tm_T> but this is getting offtopic
<Arne> hi there, does the karmic alpha 2 already have the air artwork?
<Pici> Arne: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Arne> ah good idea, thanks
<ct529> last koffice update screwed everything up in my installation
<ct529> I am going to wait before upgrading kde to the RC I think :D
<abo> hello
<abo> hola
<abo> i need help for a question
<Daskreech> Needs help for a question?
<Daskreech> reminds me of someone in a test trying to get answers
<user1__> hello
<Daskreech> !hi | user1__
<ubottu> user1__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<markrodriguez> instructor_:i am attempting dual monitors on kubuntu. when i plugged them in i got the same desktop on both screens. they are different sizes and i have a nvidia 8600 gt.also when i go ot the hardware setting it says i don't have nvidia x driver.. i don't know how to activate it.
<nikitis> Question:  When i proceed to update my system, the Updater says I have 4 blocked updates.  Why are they blocked and how can I make them update?
<Bou> dist-upgrade i'd say
<nikitis> it is a new linux kernel
<nikitis> but that's it
<Bou> from what I understand, KPackageKit does not handle very well dist-upgrade so far
<Bou> so you need to do it from console
<Bou> however, i don't know if the result is guaranteed without any risk
<Bou> i've got no problem doing it so far
<nikitis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Bou> yep
<sowmithry> hi
<sowmithry> How to set User's specific envinorment variables
<sowmithry> in ubunutu
<markrodriguez> bou_:i am attempting dual monitors on kubuntu. when i plugged them in i got the same desktop on both screens. they are different sizes and i have a nvidia 8600 gt.also when i go ot the hardware setting it says i don't have nvidia x driver.. i don't know how to activate it.
<markrodriguez> blueskaj_:i am attempting dual monitors on kubuntu. when i plugged them in i got the same desktop on both screens. they are different sizes and i have a nvidia 8600 gt.also when i go ot the hardware setting it says i don't have nvidia x driver.. i don't know how to activate it.
<Bou> hum
<nikitis> markrodriguez: http://fpaste.org/paste/17044  My xorg.conf file.  I have the same card as you with dual monitors and it works for me.
<nikitis> too bad he left
<Bou> yep
<Bou> i ws about to answer :p
<nikitis> markrodriguez: http://fpaste.org/paste/17044  My xorg.conf file.  I have the same card as you with dual monitors and it works for me.
<Bou> markrodriguez: try nvidia-xconfig
<sowmithry> hey i am new to linux i am unable to set user's envinorment variables
<Bou> in a console
<markrodriguez> bou_:what do i do to activate that?
<sowmithry> i tried to put in .profile of my user
<Bou> open a console
<Bou> and type   nvidia-xconfig in it
<sowmithry> but i am not able to see any effect of that
<markrodriguez> bou_:gave me a bunch of warnings?
<Bou> what kind?
<Bou> can you paste it:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<markrodriguez> bou_:i did
<Bou> and url is?
<markrodriguez> markrodriguez?
<markrodriguez> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/207586/
<markrodriguez> nikitis_:i dont' understand what to do with this paste..
<nikitis> markrodriguez: use it as a guide.
<markrodriguez> nikitis_:yeah, i'm pretty new to this, so i don't see what's a command and what's just code from the program..
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<markrodriguez> bou_:any ideas??
<Dayla> can someone point me in the right direction for a channel for audio devices?
<jussi01> #alsa possibly? or ##harware ?
<Daskreech> #alsa
<Bou> markrodriguez: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<peabody> ok so I used to have /tmp on its own partition... I copied the files to the /tmp2 unmounted /tmp removed the entry from fstab deleted the partition and renamed to /tmp
<markrodriguez> bou_:gave me same warnings
<Bou> ok but this time myabe it wrote the file
<peabody> when I rebooted I login to my KDM session and it goees to a black screen and then boots me back to the login screen
<Bou> put the warning in paste now
<peabody> I can't find anything in my freaking logs
<markrodriguez> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/207592/
<Bou> ok
<Bou> markrodriguez: you see the last lines?
<Bou> they changed
<peabody> I've had this problem several times before, but typically I was on the path to reinstalling however this time I am not
<Bou> it says that it managed to write the Xorg.conf file this time
<peabody> what's the deal with changing /tmp and kde breaking?
<Bou> now:
<markrodriguez> ...
<Bou> markrodriguez: sudo nvidia-settings
<peabody> more importantly, how do I fix it?
<Bou> it should open you the interface to configure the dual screen
<peabody> I've rebooted and ran xfix in recovery mode and that didn't help
<peabody> I reinstalled my nvidia drivers and module as well
<peabody> can anyone help?
<Bou> not me sorry
<Bou> markrodriguez: is this OK now?
<markrodriguez> bou_:cool, i believe i have to restart.. we'll see
<Bou> :)
<Bou> just log out maybe?
<markrodriguez> brb
<henrique_> boa tarde!
<peabody> can't log in to kde after deleting my old /tmp partition.. can anyone help>
<Daskreech> peabody: make a /tmp ?
<peabody> I have a /tmp and I even copied my old /tmp files into it before deleting the partition
<Daskreech> peabody: /tmp is kinda needed for UNIX to do quite a lot of things
<Daskreech> peabody: did you set the permissions on it?
<peabody> yes and having a directory is also kinda needed to mount a partition to it...
<Daskreech> Wait are you making a /tmp directory or are you moutning a parittion ?
<peabody> it SHOULD be set to the same permissions
<peabody> I had /tmp mounted as a partition but then I copied the files onto my root partition and deleted the partition that /tmp was on
<markrodriguez> bou_:it says i need an x restart to enable my other monitor.. for some reason it's not showing anything on my other monitor now
<peabody> so now everything is still in /tmp and should have teh same permissions
<peabody> but it's hosted on my / partition
<peabody> it's not that confusing I hope
<peabody> one less partition on the disk than before, same files, same directory, /tmp is no longer a seperate partition
<Daskreech> peabody: what's the output of ls -l / | grep tmp
<Bou> markrodriguez: did you save your settings while in nvidia-settings ?
<Bou> i remember there is a button like "save to X configuration.." something like this
<daeron> hi to everyon
<daeron> is it possible to downgrade to kde 3.510 in kubuntu 9.04?
<Guest25293> hanhan
<Xnet0> daeron: Hello
<markrodriguez> yeah..
<Daskreech> peabody: shoudl look like drwxrwxrwt
<daeron> how?
<markrodriguez> bou_:yeah, i did. my other monitor won't even show anythign..
<peabody> drwxr-xr-x  13 root root  4096 2009-07-01 15:39 tmp
<Guest25293> hello
<Daskreech> !kde3 | daeron
<ubottu> daeron: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Guest25293> can you help me
<Daskreech> peabody: No one can write into tmp. That's an obvious problem
<Daskreech> Guest25293: No clue. Do you need help fixing your sink?
<Bou> markrodriguez: :( what happens now when you launch again nvidia-settings ?
<Bou> markrodriguez: are you using KDE4 by the way?
<daeron> thanks a lot
<Guest25293> i want to update kernal of kubuntu
<peabody> blarh, I was only looking at the subdirectory permissions and they all looked ok
<Guest25293> help me
<peabody> I suppose it may be trying to create a new dir or something
<peabody> thanks
<Guest25293> help me
<markrodriguez> bou_:i dont' know what kde4 is and idk i opened it again and it disabled theo ther monitor again..
<Xnet0> Guest25293: what do you need help with ?;
<Bou> i can't help more sorry
<Guest25293> i want to update kernal of kubuntu
<Guest25293> i'm doing setup system asterisk
<Xnet0> Guest25293: ... are you sure you arent just trying to get a newer desktop?;
<markrodriguez> bou_:got it
<Xnet0> Guest25293: that could be easily done, notes are on the wiki
<Guest25293> but i see error
<markrodriguez> bou_:only thing is.. when i go to a larger res on my larger screen, it cuts off some of the screen, like squished res. any ideas?
<Guest25293> The requested URL was not found on this server.
<Xnet0> Guest25293: sorry, i cant help you out ther. try looking on a search engine. Type in the exact error message and see what can be done
<Guest25293> do you know?
<Xnet0> Guest25293; no sorry i dont
<Guest25293> oh no
<Bou> markrodriguez: no sorry i haven't tried dual screen for a while :/
<markrodriguez> nikitis_:when i go to a larger res on my larger screen, it cuts off some of the screen, like squished res. any ideas?
<andrew____> Hey, is this the correct IRC for questions about compiz issues with Kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> andrew____- you can ask, but not many people use compiz with Kubuntu, since KDE4 does its own compositing
<desu> my 2.3GHz CPUs have been capped at 1.2GHz by a power management daemon which i cannot seem to figure out (it's not powerdevil, btw). how do i find out which power management daemon it is and increase the CPU frequency?
<Daskreech> powertop?
<blip-> hi all,  I'm running 8.10... I have a USRobotics external USB dial-up modem, I used it successfully on 8.04 many months ago... but now i'm not sure how to install the modem... the KDE system settings for KDE4 doesn't have a place to install modems and Knetwork manager doesn't manage dial-up modems.  any idea ?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Afternoon guys
<The_Toxic_Mite> How do I get the Super (Windows flag) key to open the K menu?
<Dragnslcr> The_Toxic_Mite- I'm not sure if you can. I think XWindows treats the super key as a modifier, like ctrl and alt
<The_Toxic_Mite> Dragnslcr: oh
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's called Meta
<hatser> Question: why can't I connect to facebook Farm town app? I finaly got adobe flashwork running
<Dragnslcr> The_Toxic_Mite- if you right-click the K icon and go to Menu Settings, you can set the shortcut
<Zorael> Any word on 4.3rc packages, or merely "when they're done"?
<ComradeHaz> The_Toxic_Mite: There isn't really a way, the windows key is treated as a modifier only and can't really be made to do something 'on it's own'
<ComradeHaz> the default shortcut for this is Alt+F1 I think
<jimmy51_> hello, I see virtualbox had a release yesterday.  anyone tried it on 9.04 yet?
<sanjays> Hello, I am looking for a repository for Lire (logreport.org) or a rpm distributable package
<sanjays> Is there one such source. I could download the tar.gz at my RHEL5 server box, but would prefer a Yum repo or a rpm  package for lire (logreport.org)
<Daskreech> !info lire
<ubottu> lire (source: lire): full-featured log analyzer and report generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.0.3-1.1 (jaunty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 5296 kB
<Daskreech> sanjays: ^^^
<sanjays> Hey ubottu, can you point out tothe right direction
<Daskreech> sanjays: It's in universe
<sanjays> ok
<sanjays> I will google it
<doom777> does anyone know how to set Firefox as defaut browser?
<sanjays> Daskreech , I couldn't get any meaningful repo from my goodl search of "component universe"
<jimmy51_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kaddi> doom777: you can set that in settings, go to standard components (or similar, I don't have an english linux), select web browser, select "with the following browser" and enter firefox
<khaije|amalt> the ekiga package does't does have a menu entry, where do i submit this bug?
<Daskreech> !universe | sanjays
<ubottu> sanjays: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<doom777> thanks kaddi
<kaddi> your welcome :)
<doom777> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<thenumber> Hello !
<kaddi> !hi| TheNumber
<ubottu> TheNumber: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Drknezz> Hi
<TheNumber> Thanks :)
<kaddi> !hi| Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi> :)
<Drknezz> Can anyone help me? I've compiled the 2.6.30 kernel, and, when i log in to kde, i have no mouse, but, when X crashes (nvidia stuff ¬¬ solved), i DO have a mouse
<Drknezz> :S
<Drknezz> Thx kaddi
<jimmy51_> after adding a source to my sources.list, how do i update my local cache?
<jimmy51_> apt-cache update?
<Drknezz> sudo apt-get update
<Drknezz> ;)
<jimmy51_> thanks
<Drknezz> np
<n8w> hey
<n8w> do u guys use xmms in kubuntu?coz i cant find it via kpacage..there is only xmms2 without gui...
<TheNumber> n8w: you are in which Version of Kubuntu ?
<n8w> TheNumber: 9.04
<TheNumber> ok
<n8w> TheNumber: i wanna switch to xmms coz that weird amarok doesnt have any kind of equalizer...toaly stupid
<Daskreech> n8w: try bmp
<nightrow> hi, i just followed the procedure here to install kde 4.3beta : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.90, and now X won't even start. Any idea ?
<Daskreech> n8w: It's not like they like it without equalizer
<Daskreech> nightrow: Cry?
<Daskreech> nightrow: Do you have any Xsession errors?
<nightrow> i have a message "kdmgreet: no greeter widget plugin loaded: check the configuration" and X close. Any idea how to solve it or go back to the stable 4.2 ?
<TheNumber> n8w: :) i just noteced that xmms is only availebal for " dapper " else you have to install xmms 2 :)
<n8w> Daskreech: hmm thx,but i cant it find it via kpackage...
<Daskreech> nightrow: you haven't finished installing it
<Daskreech> !find beem
<Daskreech> !find beep
<ubottu> File beem found in libmysql++-dev
<n8w> TheNumber: ye n thats command line only:))) no thx:D
<ubottu> Found: beep, softbeep
<Daskreech> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-22 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Daskreech> find bmp
<Goliath23> hi
<n8w> Beep Media Player not found, bmp not found..any suggestions?:D
<Goliath23> are there already pakets for kde4.3rc1
<nightrow> Daskreech : how do i finish the install ? i just did a update/upgrade
<Daskreech> nightrow: sudo apt-get -f install
<phh> !find xmms2
<ubottu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, wmxmms2, xmms2, xmms2-client-avahi (and 48 others)
<phh> n8w: that's maybe it ?
<phh> (beep media player used to be named xmms2)
<n8w> phh: rly?k i didnt know that
<phh> n8w: forget.
<phh> n8w: this xmms2 is the real one.
<n8w> phh: hmm but it doesnt change a fact that its command line only:))
<nightrow> Daskreech : It does nothing, all is alredy installed
<n8w> phh: so ...what would u recommand me as a mp3 player?beside amarok fcourse
<Daskreech> !info gxmms2
<ubottu> gxmms2 (source: gxmms2): xmms2 client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 208 kB
<phh> n8w: mplayer ? :D
<Daskreech> nightrow: hmm you have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<phh> I use spotify
<n8w> phh: eee:))))
<Daskreech> n8w: There is a gnome client it seems
<phh> it's not free, even not for linux (run through wine), need an internet connection
<n8w> Daskreech: ye i know:)
<phh> but works well.
<bartmon> Hi! I have a terminal application launcher but i need to designate a specific working directory. How can I achieve this?
<nightrow> Daskreech : yeah, i checked already as some forum recommanded to reinstall it. No change
<n8w> phh: installin it now
<ephraim> strange.. why Can't I join #amarok?
<n8w> phh: i kinda know mplayer..i used to work with suse few years ago
<n8w> btw the shutdown command after a given time is: shutdown -1(shutdown in 1 min) rite?
<Daskreech> nightrow: sudo dpkg -l | grep workspace
<Daskreech> belssedbeef! How are you?
<nightrow> Daskreech : seems like a dist-upgrade was the trick, i'll keep you posted
<doom777> how do I restart X11 server?
<Daskreech> nightrow: That was the next step I was going to go to :)
<Daskreech> doom777: log out then press alt+E
<doom777> ok, thanks
<pcfreak_> How can I manually download a .deb file or find out the direct link to it if I have a repository for it?
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pcfreak_> TheNumber: its not an official one! but I need the deb to take a look at it without installing, just downloading
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: you can just dl the .deb
<hunger_t> How do I enable strigi in karmic?
<pcfreak_> TheNumber: I don't know the deb name I only have  repository and aptitude search gets me the package name, I need the downloadlink to the deb
<hunger_t> pcfreak: aptitude install -d <package> will just download it for you.
<TheNumber> but you should probebly knowing the package name
<pcfreak_> hunger_t: it also tries to get the dependencies - thats not good. only need the deb
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: get you package name an you can get it
<pcfreak_> TheNumber: I have the package name but I only want to download this and not the dependencies also
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: give it to me !
<pcfreak_> its nautilus-dropbox in repo deb http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu jaunty main and I only need this 1 deb
<TheNumber> what version of ubuntu do you want to downlod it for ?
<hunger_t> pcfreak: Open http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu in your browser...
<pcfreak_> hunger_t: that does not work
<hunger_t> pcfreak_: Yeap... just noticed:-(
<morgan> h
<KDesk> Do you know when are we going to see kde 4.3rc packages for Jaunty?
<morgan> what
<divan> KDesk: I have no idea but I am eagerly awaiting them.
<KDesk> divan: :)
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: http://www.getdropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.1_i386_ubuntu_9.04.deb
<TheNumber> i hope that this is what are you looking for
<pcfreak_> TheNumber: nice how did oyu find out
<TheNumber> google
<divan> KDesk: apparently they are out for karmic, hopefully when I wake in the morning they will be there waiting for me :)
<hunger_t> pcfreak_: I knew how to get the URLs once... damn...
<TheNumber> pcfreak_: http://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<morgan> exit
<KDesk> divan: yes, lets wait, tomorrow will be another day!
<mooperd> Hi all,
<morgan> hi all
<mooperd> I want to be able to kick off a process immidiatly after boot. I think rc.local starts stuff as su which I dont want.
<mooperd> how do I do this on command line?
<mooperd> I want to spark of a java application
<morgan> :)
<cor> evenin
<InforMed> When will we have kde 4.3 rc1 in kubuntu repositories??
<cor> that screen when kubuntu starts, with the progress bar (blue in Jaunty) and (optionally) the services messages. what do you call that?
<cor> and for 5 bonus points, where can I adjust its size?
<cor> (I have a widescreen framebuffer, so the screen is off-centre, which looks weird)
<omicron23> hi. I have a ubuntu 9.04 up and running. now I want to install KDE 4.2.4 kubuntu.org says I have to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main to my sources.list and do an apt-get update. But that results in  an error:
<omicron23> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<omicron23> W: Probieren Sie »apt-get update«, um diese Probleme zu korrigieren.
<Dragnslcr> InforMed- hopefully soon. I would guess it'll be a day or two. Keep checking the site for an announcement
<omicron23> am I doing wrong something here?
<Guest74028> any updates on getting kbluetooth ever working?
<InforMed> Dragnslcr: thanks!
<Dragnslcr> !gpgkey | omicron23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey
<Dragnslcr> Bah, what was it
 * cor laughs at the notion of bluetooth
 * cor didn't mean for that to appear in blue, and realizes that on many folks consoles, it didn't.
<Dragnslcr> !ppapgp | omicron23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppapgp
<Dragnslcr> !ppagpg | omicron23
<ubottu> omicron23: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<Dragnslcr> There we go
<divan> InforMed: Someone just asked that. Apparently soon, not soon enough obviously. Its in karmic but not jaunty.
<cor> not the splash screen, right, that's da grub image. the next one. come on guys!
<Guest74028> yeah...like mine..seriously, need some Win7 competition...gotta get Bluetooth working
<cor> just its name, and then I'm googlin
<cor> bluetooth does work
<divan> http://kde.org/info/4.2.95.php points to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.95 which has no good news. So we'll have to wait.
<Guest74028> not for cellphones
<cor> (except after installing the dongle on my desktop, turns out my laptop doesn't have bluetooth. doh.)
<cor> just the button
<cor> ;o)
<Guest74028> :0)
<cor> i guess I should post a bug then. *sigh*
<Guest74028> GNOME still seems better than KDE interface...KDE needs some help
<cor> isn't there some kind of auto-kick of guest* nicks in here?
 * cor pokes the bot
<cor> damn, it's too hot for configuration files. gonna take a walk. l*rz..
<divan> lol :)
<Guest74028> Who prefers Epiphany over Firefox..vote??
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<divan> I'd think this is more the place to discuss konq vrs webkit/arora/rekonq...
<omicron23> ubottu: thanks...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks...
<omicron23> Dragnslcr: thanks =)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<omicron23> if I do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 9.04 the gnome desktop does not  get altered I guess? Will I be able to choose gnome or kde in the displaymanager?
<divan> yes
<divan> however its likely your DM will change to kdm
<omicron23> divan: ok. that's allright..
<Guest74028> better to pull kubuntu-desktop from synaptic package mgr...
<omicron23> then let's see if kde4 works on my eee...
<Guest74028> it will...i use it on eee
<Guest74028> will work on any netbook
<omicron23> Guest74028: why should I prefer the synaptic package mgr ? does it do anything that the commandline tool does not?
<Guest74028> I just prefer to use it myself...your choice, but I have better results with synaptic..
<Daskreech> I like epiphany over firefox
<desperate> hey are you guys happy with kde does everything work?
<desperate> because I had ubuntu then installed kde from source and everything sucks
<Tm_T> desperate: everything works perfectly here (except some of my doings)
<canen> Hello. I have an Pentium D (3.00GHz), shouldn't (h)top be showing 2 processors?
<canen> output of cat /proc/cpuinfo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207686/
<Dragnslcr> I don't think top shows multiple processors
<Dragnslcr> System Monitor should, though
<canen> Dragnslcr: htop should, works on my machine at home
<canen> at least
<canen> Dragnslcr: ah, system monitor does show two
<canen> forget i said anything :)
<Glowball> Hi
<Glowball> I am now running Ubuntu and I would like to *add* Kubuntu, so without throwing away GNOME. Just so it gives me a choice on startup.
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi
<tonii_> Glowball: you mean add KDE?
<Glowball> Yes, Tonii_
<sil3nt|warri0r> i have installed virtualbox, and there r many guests os including ms-vista, i want few of my friends to access those vms through vnc/rdp
<sil3nt|warri0r> can anyone plz tell me how or where i will find a decent guide step by step
<tonii_> I _think_ you should be able to choose whatever WM you wish when you login. I could be wrong though.
<desperate> I did the same thing Glowball,   but I cant really get kde to work
<sil3nt|warri0r> i meant through vnc or rdp (for vista)
<canen> Dragnslcr: it seems you can configure how many processors to show in htop as well
<Daskreech> !kde | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Daskreech> desperate: you did it from source as I recall
<Ace1> hey room
<pcfreak_> finally got Dropbox working on 9.04 and KDE after this tut http://wiki.getdropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall so if someone also want to try this worked for me on 9.04 kde
<Glowball> Daskreech: Thanks. With 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', I can choose on login?
<Ace1> does anybody know if kubuntu has a tool for testing RAM?
<desperate> does install kubuntu-desktop work for you without errors Glowball ?
<Daskreech> Glowball: yes
<Daskreech> pcfreak_: KDE 4.2 ?
<Glowball> Haven't tried it out
<Glowball> Will try it now
<pcfreak_> Daskreech: if thats the one shipped with 9.04 installed from cd and updated then yes. if you want my kde version tell me a command to show!
<pcfreak_> Daskreech: its 4.2.2 found via konqueror
<pcfreak_> Daskreech: it is possible that you need this 2 packages additionally python-ctypes python-sqlite
<Glowball> Desperate: It's downloading atm... I'll let you know in 5 minutes.
<Ace1> well.. thanks room
<Ace1> bye
<Glowball> Desperate: Seems to work fine..?
<Andy__> hi folks!
<desperate> great, ,  I had problems with packages dont know why
<Andy__> I have a question: I tried 'make" and got the following error: "Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-14/.config does not exist..  Stop."
<Andy__> what does that mean? where do I get a .config from?
<Glowball> It's a hidden directory
<Glowball> That's what the dot means
<tonii_> Andy__: you need to instal kernel headers
<Andy__> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers?
<Andy__> what's the dofference between "aptitude" and "apt-get"?
<Andy__> difference*
<tonii_> Andy__: You can find the kernel headers in Synaptic. I'm not to familiar with apt-get tbh :)
<tonii_> hm, right. kubuntu, whatever the package manager is called ^_^
<desperate> synaptiK would fit to all the other ridiculous names
<tonii_> hehe
<tonii_> time for bed
<m4v> Andy__: there isn't much, apt-get and aptitude do the same job, but aptitude is somewhat smarter than apt-get, sometimes too smart though.
<m4v> I prefer apt-get personally.
<ka> How do I reinstall restricted drives for my broadcom card43xx?
<Andy__> m4v: so to a noob you'd suggest apt-get? or adept or synaptic or aptitude?
<Andy__> well, gotta go
<Andy__> thx
<khaije> anyone playing freeciv on jaunty? it doesn't seem to install properly
<Daskreech> khaije: What does it do?
<khaije> there's no menu entry or even any binary to launch the app, it's effectively inert
<khaije> is there a specific place to report packaging problems, cuz ekiga works fine but doesn't integrate into the menu (no menu icon option)
<krillin> hi
<Nerdz> Hello
<Nerdz> I am having some trouble with Kubuntu, it keeps starting up in Low graphics mode
<venik212> can the stuff in the /tmp directory be deleted?
<quintus> i'm using kubuntu on a macbook and CANNOT use AirPort. can you help me?
<serrucho> pero q putas es esto???
<serrucho> mmm
<serrucho> gracias
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<quintus> i'm using kubuntu on a macbook and CANNOT use AirPort. can you help me?
<quintus> anyone?
<quintus> can anyone help me?
<ka> quintus: Not many here I am afrain.
<quintus> i'm using kubuntu on a macbook and CANNOT use AirPort. can you help me?
<ka> afrain=afraid.
<ka> Try #ubuntu
<quintus> okay thanks
<ka> Maybe more peeps there.
<charlieman> hola
<charlieman> Saludos a todos los del canal
<snarkster> how do you install .bin files?
<eean> where is the mysql embedded needed for amarok packaged?
<eean> needed to build amarok
<eean> apt-get build-dep is failing me :(
<snarkster> i need to install adobe reader to get my credit report but its a bin file.. how do i install that?
<nicolas_> bonjour
<eean> snarkster: why not use okular to open the pdf
<snarkster> cause what they sent me was 1.1kb.. i tried that. apparantly adobe has to download it.
<eean> ha ok
<eean> well you need to execute the file or run it with sh
<snarkster> .bin files are installed with ./<your.bin file>
<snarkster> and must be set executeable
<snarkster> thanx group
<takoski> hi imy firefox is not fluid ,
<takoski> 	
<takoski> case goes to
<Daskreech> takoski: Hmm?
<takoski> it isnt dipend by resolution and grafic effect...
<takoski> what i can do?
<takoski> Daskreech know me?
<hubar> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<takoski> Daskreech undestand me...
<hubar> hmm
<hubar> Does anyone know where to install eclipse for jaunty?
<Daskreech> takoski: you can try turn off cache in about;config
<Daskreech> damn
<ryy> Hello,  I just tried the httpd -l command to view a list of apache modules.  But kubuntu did not recognize the command.  Is it a different command in kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2009-07-02
<kaddi> hi, my update-notifier is not working correctly. When I do a sudo apt-get update, it needs 100% of cpu for about a minute, without doing anything. The moment the image of the notifier appears in systray the usage drops to 0 - 0.1% and it works normally. Anyone know if this is a known bug or if there is a simple solution? (and before somebody tells me to get rid of it: I like it, I think it's useful and I want to keep it. Just wondering if
<kaddi> someone else had that issue and solved it)
<kaddi> Hy, I have an issue with the kde update-notifier, when I do sudo apt-get update, the update notifier gets started and takes 100% cpu for a minute before appearing in systray, once it appears in systray the cpu usages drops to 0.1%
<dthacker> kaddi: what's the issue?  It may need a burst of CPU to start.
<kaddi> dthacker: the issue is that it takes a minute to load, which I think is too long
<dthacker> If it's not configurable (hint: look for a man page) then your only recourse is to file a bug.
<kaddi> there is no man page for update-notifier-kde. I will look into filing a bugreport then
<kaddi> it does have a help function though :D
<zerothis> How do I share folder on the network. the share tab is gone from the properties?
<EagleSn> sharing Linux to Linux or Linux to Windows?
<zerothis> Linux ti Linux
<wirechief> zerothis have you tried rsync ?
<zerothis> no, that's CLI? it used to be simeple, it was in the properties from right-clicking
<wirechief> rsync -av 192.168.1.xxx:/home/user/shared/ /home/user/shared/  this will share a folder and sync its contents from the remote to local
<wirechief> or reverse the source and destination as needed
<wirechief> i create a simple script file with one line in it and call the script  sharefolder.sh
<wirechief> check out rsync with google its really cool
<JDShewey> Hey, having trouble rebuilding a RAID0 array.
<lorecaster> I need help with Samba and Synergy... is there a synergy room? what is the samba channel
<lorecaster> ?
<lorecaster> :)
<JDShewey> Whey I run mdadm --create I get /dev/sda1: device or resource busy and for /dev/sdb2 (and two other partitions) I get "this device appears to be part of an array". Any suggestions?
<JDShewey> lorecaster: try /join #samba
<JDShewey> PS: /dev/sda1 is unmounted and is part type linux raid autodetect
<ben__> after amarok wasn't assiging artists correctly i restarted Kubuntu and everything is in ubuntu like no KDE at all. the only other thing i did was install a few programs from adept and the ones i tried worked fine. Please help! thanks!
<zhjie> hi，大家好
<JDShewey> ben_: you can install kde by typing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. This will install kde alongside gnome.
<ben__> i'll try that but what happend to my desktop i had?
<JDShewey> Not sure. Perhaps you accidenally installed ubuntu-desktop?
<zhjie> thanks
<JDShewey> and uninstalled kubuntu-dekstop?
<zhjie> 好的
<zhjie> please wait
<zhjie> /
<ben__> i don't know how i would have done that
<zhjie> my
<zhjie> my eglish is  so poor
<ben__> no dice  and the terminal said i had the latest version all it did was say some packages that were no longer needed, and the kubuntu splash and login still comes on restart
<fg56xfd> For some reason my computer will see my wireless router sometimes, and other times It wont see it. What could cause this?
<JDShewey> OK, so if you click on session type at the login screen, what are you options?
<fg56xfd> For some reason my computer will see my wireless router sometimes, and other times It wont see it. What could cause this?
<ben__> let me check
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: what type of card do you have?
<fg56xfd> JDShewey: Atheros
<fg56xfd> Some nights i get full signal, others i get none. (The router is less than 6 inches from the laptop)
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: Have you tried changin the channel withing the router? And does rebooting the router cause it to show up again?
<ahmos> hi, i need to know the program that puts icons set on the desktop and when i point the mouse on one of them it become larger
<fg56xfd> Ive tried restarting it, havent tried changing channels.
<fg56xfd> ahmos: Folder View?
<Judith_> anyone succeeded in configuring wifi on the LG X110 netbook?
<fg56xfd> JDShewey: I dont see how to change channel.
<fg56xfd> JDShewey: Found out how, going to try it now.
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: often times poorly shielded devices in the same spectrum as wireless routers can cause problems. You should look to see if perhaps someone in your home or a neighbor is using a cordless phone or the microwave when you can't see your wireless.
<ahmos> fg56xfd like the icons in that picture http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/031/3/c/KDE_4_2_on_Kubuntu_8_10_by_SSRI.jpg
<ahmos> at the bottom
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: We used to have that problem in my college dorm. We had to ban cordless phones and microwaves from students dorm rooms :D
<mase_work> hey guys, is anyone running karmic here ? If so are they able to log in after the latest round of updates ?
<afeijo> thats weird, my sound works for flash (youtube), but not to any .avi file :(
<afeijo> when I open an avi, it says HDA intel not work, switching to HDA Intel S/PDIF
<fg56xfd> JDShewey: I changed channel, and its still not showing any signal.
<fg56xfd> And I cna usually see a few other people's connections, but now i dont.
<JDShewey> So you can't see other WAPs where normally you can?
<fg56xfd> Correct.
<afeijo> any way to check if my audio driver is updated?
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: it sounds like an issue with the card. I suspect that if you had another laptop, you would find that you wireless would be showing up.
<JDShewey> If you can try  the card in another computer, or try running windows and seeing if you can reliably see the network that way.
<JDShewey> This will help you figure out if it is driver related or hardware related.
<fg56xfd> No computers with windows, and the card is in the chipset.
<JDShewey> You could try bartPE if you want a windows live CD.
<JDShewey> Kind of hard to troubleshoot otherwise.
<fg56xfd> But why would it see it fine some times, and not see it other times?
<JDShewey> Dunno. Could be an intermittent hardware failure. Could be that the card needs to be reseated. Could have something to do with a memory leak.
<JDShewey> The easiest thing to eliminate is hardware failure though.
<JDShewey> You could also try a Linux live CD to see if the problem shows up.
<JDShewey> I know that you have an integrated wireless chipset, but what most don't realize is that it is still replacable, so coming unseated still applies.
<JDShewey> *usually still replacable. There are always exceptions :-D
<ahmos> could anybody tell me please what is the program name that shows these icons at the bottom of this screenshot please http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/031/3/c/KDE_4_2_on_Kubuntu_8_10_by_SSRI.jpg
<kyleq> my browser sound isnt working
<JDShewey> ahmos: this is probably KSmoothDock
<ahmos> thank's
<Brandon> Hello?
<kyleq> my browser sound isnt working
<Brandon> msg nickserv register <monkey16> <v12extremex@live.com>
<Brandon> ughh, my sound isnt working period
<Brandon> anyone know anything i can do
<JDShewey> Brandon: did it ever work?
<v12extremex> Hello, can someone please help me
<v12extremex> ??
<JDShewey> maybe. but only if you tell us what is wrong.
<v12extremex> i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and my sound isnt working
<JDShewey> if you type sudo lspci, do you see your soundcard in the output?
<v12extremex> yes would you like me to paste it on here?
<fg56xfd> JDShewey: Tried a live cd, it didnt connect either.
<JDShewey> fg56xfd: sounds like the card is going bad. Best way to confirm is to run windows from a USB drive or user bart PE to confirm that it does not work from windows.
<kyleq> my browser sound isnt working
<o_a> When will KDE 4.3 RC be available for download?
<KDesk> o_a: I don't know, for karmic I see packages, maybe tomorrow they will be for jaunty :)
<o_a> Hm...
<o_a> Tomorrow in GMT time?
<thesandman> can anyone explain to me what x-session mangager is and how to disable it?
<Guest18649> JDShewey: Tried a live cd, it didnt connect either.
<JDShewey> sounds like the card is going bad. Best way to confirm is to run windows from a USB drive or user bart PE to confirm that it does not work from windows.
<Adola> I need to change a folder called /security in root......What's the terminal for adding myself as an owner, so I can edit it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Adola: chown?
<eMyller> how could i share a 3g connection through wireless?
<v12extremex> can someone help me in private chat with my sound
<mase_work> hey guys , should we be adding bug reports for Karmic yet ?
<thesandman> join#ubuntu
<brian_> ok im running kde4 and when i try to download new plasma widgets from the install widget screen everytime i get a install failed
<brian_> anyone els get this
<brian_> anyone in here run into screen distortion when using konqueror
<ytoox> I have banshee and tangerine music sharing, but although other people can see my computer on the network they can't access my shares
<ytoox> can you help me?
<Adola> Lets say, I wanted to make a launcher to a location, the location can be edited by anyone, but, using the launcher, you have to put in a password before it will open the location?
<mase_work> Adola:  I guess it depends on the location as to if you need to add password or not. Can you give an example
<mase_work> are you trying to make this ?
<Adola> Ok, I've got this webcam program called "motion" it saves pictures to /Security  that folder can fill up quickly, and I wanted a nice convenient way to open the folder in my "Security" section on my menu.  Basically, I wanted to have a "Start Motion" "End Motion" and "Open Folder" ....I have the first two, the "Open folder" needs to require a password.  However, the actual folder /Security is owned by me, so I can delete folders.  Kinda understand at
<Adola> all?
<Adola> Like, can' I just make a launcher with..."Sudo <Whateverprogramopensfiles> /Security"?
<mase_work> ah i see. erm you can probably use kdsu
<mase_work> i'm not entirely sure to be honest
<mase_work> how are you making the launcher ?
<Adola> Well, what is the file explorer thingy called?
<Adola> In the menu.
<mase_work> dolphin ?
<Adola> Oh noes..
<Adola> This is Kubuntu :/
<Adola> Whoops, I meant to ask this in Ubuntu.
<Adola> I'm using Ubuntu Remix
<Adola> Sorry...
<mase_work> heh no probs.
<Adola> Ahhh, sudo nautilus /Security  :3 Worked like a charm!
<blacksheep> hello?
<jonny> yo
<BluesKaj> hello yo
<blacksheep> What would cause the sound to work on amarok but no where else?
<v12extremex> Can Anyone Help Me With A Sound Problem???
<BluesKaj> define nowhere else , and desribe your sources
<v12extremex> huh
<BluesKaj> blacks
<BluesKaj> nm , he left
<v12extremex> well can you help me with a sound problem
<v12extremex> OMG, for a help room on kubuntu, nobody sure can seem to help me
<Dragnslcr> !ask v12extremex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask v12extremex
<Dragnslcr> er
<Dragnslcr> !ask | v12extremex
<ubottu> v12extremex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<v12extremex> ok, i just installed kubuntu and i have absolutly NO SOUND. How do i fix this?
<kkathman> Evening BluesKaj  :)
<BluesKaj> kkathman, hiyas
<v12extremex> uhh, someone please help me with my sound problem
<BluesKaj> up late tonite , just got back from a hot garage party ..the band was really shit tight
<kkathman> Aww too bad
<kkathman> Yeah My Linux Box is a little under the weather, so I'm on my Mac using X-Chat
<BluesKaj> heh, xchat , everyones backup client :)
<v12extremex> Can anyone help me fix my sound??
<kkathman> BluesKaj, well its free and works great on the Mac :)
<kkathman> Its what I use on my Linux Box too
<v12extremex> Can someone please  help me with sound problems
<netdaemon> hi...having a slight issue with the gmail-plasmoid
<netdaemon> when i try to add an account, and click Add...it doesn't respond...
<netdaemon> likes to crash plasma every so often too
<BluesKaj> ! patience | v12extremex
<ubottu> v12extremex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rulzern> does anyone have any ideas on why ktorrent would keep freezing every few minutes while downloading anything? seems to correlate with the updates in the log viewer that say "FreeBytes" "Remaining" etc.
<BluesKaj> v12extremex, your question is too general, be more specifc and maybe someone who has experience solving that problem will haelp you.
<denbei> What is the simple way to manage bandwith?
<dj-vapor> denbei, buy more bandwidth :)
<netdaemon> hm..well that didn't work...
<denbei> Sorry, my friends here always eat up all bandwith as much as he could
<denbei> So, I have to manage the bandwith
<denbei> I've heard HTB. But what is the common or recommended way to manage bandwidth?
<v12extremex> ok, well i just installed kubuntu, and i love it, but i have no sound at all. Ive checked fourms, and none are much too helpful. if i go into the "alsamixer" under master i have no sound bar thing to adjust. i would really like to  get my sound up and running
<v12extremex> Excuse me, i have no sound in kubuntu 9.04, can anyone help
<thesandman> Can anyone tell me why I cant use my brasero, and K3B software to copy and burn cd/dvd?
<Saille> hi, i've a kubuntu 9.04 and i try to use a dualscreen here my xorg.conf http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/790 and the command i try to use a dualscreen: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1680x1050 --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 --right-of VGA the only thing that happens is, that i go back to the login
<Saille> does anyone know, why my dualscreen doesnt work?
<jagadeesh> how do I remove openjdk and install sun java
<ugur> hi after configuring static ip for my ethernet card now i am unable to use it with dhcp
<ugur> jagadeesh i think you can do it from KPackageKit easily
<ugur> first remove openjdk
<ugur> but you may need to adjust an input parameter before installing sun java
<ugur> because it asks for confirmation
<tsimpson> jagadeesh: you can install and use both, just install sun-java6-jre, then use "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<jagadeesh> ugur: ok
<Saille> hi my dual screen doesnt work, with kubuntu 9.04, here my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/790 and the command i try to switch to dual screen: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1680x1050 --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 --right-of VGA all i got is that i go back to the login manager, does anyone know, why my dualscreen doesnt work?
<jagadeesh> tsimpson:  will try that first
<tsimpson> ugur: you can't use both static and dynamic IP assigning
<jagadeesh> tsimpson:update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<jagadeesh> tsimpson:  I got that error
<ugur> tsimpson : can you tell how shall i make the network manager take control of the networking for ethernet again?
<tsimpson> jagadeesh: did you install "sun-java6-jre" first?
<ugur> because it says unmanaged for ethernet but i can use wireless
<jagadeesh> tsimpson: nope. openjdk installed by default.
<tsimpson> jagadeesh: you can have more than one jre installed at the same time, so just install sun-java6-jre then run the command I gave
<jagadeesh> tsimpson:  it would have got installed as part of eclipse installation
<jagadeesh> tsimpson:  yes.  I see sun-java-5 installed
<tsimpson> ugur: System Settings -> Network Settings -> Network Management
<tsimpson> jagadeesh: you should install sun-java6-jre, rather than sun-java5-jre
<ugur> network manager widget is running and i am connected via wireless now
<jagadeesh> tsimpson: you are correct. now I will cleanup everything and install sun-java6
<jagadeesh> tsimpson: using synaptic for that
<ugur> previously i was able to use ethernet while having a static ip because when i restarted the widget it would take control of the networking
<ugur> but now it isnt possible now
<ugur> jagadeesh what tsimpson is saying is that you don't need to uninstall sun-java5-jre in order to install sun-java6-jre
<jagadeesh> ugur: I got  it . but I want only one java to live in my box
<tsimpson> ugur: you can setup different "profiles" for networking I believe, so one can be static and another dhcp
<ugur> no i don't want a static ip now but i want to use dhcp
<jagadeesh> Thanks guys for helping understaning this problem
<tsimpson> ugur: then you can edit the connection from system settings, just click on the connection and the Edit button
<Peeps> Hi, How do I uninstall (Read: Reinstall) XP onto my laptop? I /believe/ I need to reformat the HDD to FAT32
<Peeps> Uninstall Linux*
<tsimpson> Peeps: you'll get better support in ##windows, but you just put in the windows cd and install normally. the windows installer has a basic partition editor
<Peeps> It told me there was no HDD
<ugur_> tsimpson: i have solved my problem by manually editing /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and changing managed to true
<ugur_> thanks for your patience
<bohun> hi all, does anybody know when will be KDE 4.3 RC1 packages available for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> bohun: soon, it's being packaged
<bohun> I know soon
<bohun> but do you have any concrete information?
<bohun> any chance for today?
<Tm_T> bohun: noone cannot know the future (;)
<bohun> ;)
<Tm_T> plans are "yesterday" so
<bohun> uhm
<tsimpson> it'll be released when we think it's ready
<Tm_T> tsimpson: indeed, no point hurrying this kind of release
<bohun> tsimpson, are you one of the super kubuntu ninja team member?
<Tm_T> and it's RC not final, so people shouldn't be too eager with it
<tsimpson> bohun: I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you ;)
<bohun> :)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I don't think IRC supports SIGKILL
<bohun> if you are, I would really say thank you for your work
<tsimpson> Tm_T: if only
<alba_> hi! i am wondering why i have four blocked updates... i dont seem to be able to make them active
<alba_> and it happens to be a new kernel... not that it really worries me, but id like to know why it's blocked
<bohun> I suppose it's because not to change working kernel
<bohun> new versions of kernels
<tsimpson> alba_: probably because the upload is incomplete
<alba_> hmm its been there like for a week now...  and i have also marked unsupported and pre-released updates, just in case
<tsimpson> some packages are missing or not updated and so the package manager won't upgrade it yet
<alba_> ahaaaa i see what you mean tsimpson ... i thought i was doing something wrong somewhere
<alba_> thank you guys :D:D
<tsimpson> if you want a more detailed error report, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a shell (pressing "n" to cancel)
<alba_> hmmm ok lets try
<alba_> hmm tsimpson  apparently apt-get will let me upgrade it
<pushrax> hi all.  I have a problem where fglrx thinks it's still apart of the kernel.  How can I remove any residue?
<alba_> should i just let it do?
<pushrax> when tryinf to install virtualbox it's failing as it thinks it has to construct fglrx which I have no longer installed.
<Tm_T> alba_: no unless you are really sure what you're doing
<alba_> hmm then i will press n :p
<tsimpson> alba_: look for any held back packages
<Tm_T> SandGorgon: hi, like to change your "realname" from your irc client?
<alba_> how do i look for that tsimpson ?
<tsimpson> alba_: it should say something like "the following packages will be held back:"
<alba_> nothing tsimpson.. i will pastebin it sec... looks perfectly normal to me
<alba_> standard i mean hold on a sec
<alba_> tsimpson, http://pastebin.com/m665e4e1
<alba_> oo wait
<alba_> now when i refresh the package manager cache i have even amarok in blocked updates... what about apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<alba_> it's a mess ;(
<tsimpson> apt-get upgrade will only update packages that don't require any new packages installed or removed
<SandGorgon> Tm_T, huh ?
<alba_> now tsimpson  i just can think that i am still missing some packages for this kernel? because these held back the kernel and amarok i.e
<alba_> but dist-upgrade won't
<alba_> computer stuff is better in winter, with -15 outside hehe
<tsimpson> alba_: it's odd, the package manager should allow it
<alba_> blocked, along with one amarok update... after enabling unsupported and prerreleased and refreshing, i have like 60, but these are still blocked
<alba_> and i still dont get why dist-upgrade allows it while package manager doesn't... *sigh*
<tsimpson> I'd recommend disabling pre-released updates unless you are willing to do testing on package updates
<alba_> hmm rather not... i will disable it
<alba_> done
<tsimpson> if the package manager is failing, but apt-get is working, it's most-likely an issue with the package manager and you should report a bug against it
<rats> any of you have an smtp server running?
<alba_> how do i do that tsimpson ?
<alba_> i will try apt-get dist-upgrade and check if it works, what about that?
<tsimpson> alba_: you can report bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu (you'll need to get a Launchpad account)
<alba_> hmm that i dont have... but i will do it later :)
<tsimpson> rats: there is a guide to getting mail services running here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<tsimpson> alba_: all the ubuntu management and most the communication is on launchpad.net (run by canonical who make ubuntu), so it's a good thing to have an account there :)
<alba_> i see i will do it today at work.. and in the evening report... tsimpson  i have the output from the terminal and a screenshot from packagemanager... do you think i will need something else?
<tsimpson> alba_: that should do, just remember to post the version of kubuntu you are using and the version of the package manager too. you can do this quickly with the "ubuntu-bug kpackagekit" command from Jaunty
<tsimpson> or with "apt-cache policy kpackagekit" from the command line
<alba_> oki i will save these lines as well...just in case i cannot catch you in the evening hehehe ;D
<pushrax> hi all.  I have a problem where fglrx thinks it's still apart of the kernel.  How can I remove the residue?  When trying to install virtualbox it's failing as it thinks it has to construct fglrx which I have no longer installed.  Any brains trusts out there?
<alba_> ok guys thanks for your help :) i need to leave or i will be late!!!!
<rats> anyone got smtp
<shadeslayer> one of my friends just installed kubuntu by formatting his vista partition....he also had windows XP,but grub did not autodetect the boot loader..will adding the lines manually to the menu.lst work?
<ugur> hi all. I want to install new Firefox 3.5 from PPA repositories of mozilla but package manager says i need to install also lots of gnome packages
<ugur> i am using kubuntu jaunty with KDE 4.2.2
<shadeslayer> ugur: there is ff 3.5 in the standard repo too....
<ugur> is there a way of having a KDE version of FF 3.5?
<shadeslayer> ugur: ff is primarily gnome :P
<shadeslayer> ugur: try arora,its not dependent on gnome libs..
<Quintasan> ugur: there is no Qt version of Fx. There was a project to port it but it's dead.
<bohun> he wants FF
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> I forgot
<Tm_T> ugur: also PPA repositories usually (and especially in this case) have zero warranty
<Quintasan> ugur: firefox in Ubuntu depends on ubufox
<Quintasan> s/depends/reccommends
<ugur> ok i will deactivate PPA of mozilla and check again
<Quintasan> ugur: try unselecting ubufox and it should download xulrunner and firefox
<alakhia> shadeslayer: doesn't hurt to try by adding xp to menu.1st
<shadeslayer> alakhia: didnt work...im fixing his XP MBR and then reinstalling grub...
<shadeslayer> alakhia: maybe because XP is not on the first partition...
<alakhia> i'm pretty sure xp boots of 2nd or 3rd partition too
<|eagles0513875|> alakhia: wouldnt matter as long as you have grub to trick xp into thinking its using ntbootloader you should be fine
<alakhia> in that case, replacing grub with xp's boot loader on mbr won't help
<ugur> i have disabled PPA for mozilla but i see only beta 4 for Firefox 3.5
<ugur> and i remember reading somewhere that since 3.5 is a major release it will only be available in Karmic repos
<ugur> should i install beta version in repos or should i wait?
<alakhia> i've been using 3.5 from ppa for some time now
<shadeslayer> alakhia: hm..currently im trying to get him to boot XP (more important)
<shadeslayer> alakhia: i can personally go and correct grub later on...
<alakhia> it's been working pretty well for me
<alakhia> shadeslayer: yeah, i see, if the standard chanloader lines don't boot xp, you might end up having to reinstall the os altogether
<Tm_T> ugur: it will be in Jaunty
<Tm_T> ugur: just like those betas are
<alakhia> javascript is 2x faster in 3.5
<alakhia> based on how long gmail takes to log me in
<alakhia> shadeslayer: good luck with xp
<shadeslayer> alakhia: reinstall XP?
<alakhia> worst case, you install into the same partition so that the data files are intact
<shadeslayer> alakhia: so everything will be preserved?
<alakhia> the data will be ... the apps may be a bit confused since the old registry will be gone
<alakhia> probably will need to reinstall some apps like office and so on
<shadeslayer> ah..
<alakhia> some apps like winamp just keep working and readd the stuff in the registry
<alakhia> er, re-add
<shadeslayer> hehe.. ok ive gtg right now,see ya later :)
<Daemon_> anyone know y kubuntu will not let me config my monitor to 60hz?
<Daemon_> geforce 9500gt running through dvi-d cable to a 24 inch monitor
<Daemon_> only lets me do 50hz
<Daemon_> any way to manually config my display?
<Daemon_> how can i change my display refresh rate to 60hz?
<bart416> damned quassel, anyway :|
<bart416> anybody around that is any good at grub?
<bart416> it seems to dislike the fact that my operating systems are installed on a disk that is labeled as slave instead of master
<bart416> and changing such would require me to open up my computer, pull out really everything except the mobo to get to the HD >_>
<bart416> and considering the wire mess it'd take several hours to get back in place
<bart416> so now I have a HD with both win xp and kubuntu installed on a HD in IDE Channel 1 as Slave
<bart416> with Grub not being fond of it
<bart416> oh yes, already tried chroot & update-grub
<bart416> but that doesn't work out that well either
<bart416> it kind a gets pissed off at this part: Can't open /dev/null: Permission denied
<bart416> Can't open /dev/null: Permission denied
<venomen> Looo! You are on mybrute and want to get a bear? Be my Pupil and get one GUERANTEED at Level4 experience at the game: http://lecktsmiamorsch.mybrute.com/ get my Pupil!
<Peace-> any news for kde 4.3 RC packages ?
<jussi01> Peace-: in due time...
<jussi01> keep an eye on the experimental ppa, that is where they will likely be first
<Peace-> kde is rocking guys
<Peace-> kdenlive 0.7.5 has been released
<Peace-> and is in a ppa repo :D
<hatser> anybody knows a good download manager (for rapidshare) I don't want to get Wine though
<tsimpson> kget works well
<hatser> kget?
<hatser> oki
<tsimpson> !info kget
<ubottu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1279 kB, installed size 3508 kB
<hatser> downloading
<radi82> Hello. I'm about to upgrade to KDE 4.3, because i've had some trouble with 4.2. Can someone tell me how to savely go back to 4.2 if anything goes wrong?
<mehrab> hey, I get this error whenever I want to install a plasmoid : http://pastebin.com/d17728042
<Trouble> radi82: I'm not totally sure, but as a start backup the hidden .kde directory in your home directory.  Also wait for KDE 4.3 RC1 to be released to the Kubuntu Backports PPA today or tomorrow
<radi82> Trouble: Okay. Thank you. What would I have to do if I wanted to delete the new version and switch to the old one again?
<Mehrab1131> Hey, I get this error whenever i want to install a plasmoid: http://pastebin.com/d17728042
<Trouble> radi82: To be honest I wouldn't downgrade, it could be a nightmare with so many KDE packages!
<Trouble> radi82: Technically I suppose you could remove the Kubuntu Backports PPA from your sources, log out of KDE, switch to a console with CTRL+ALT+F1, then use apt-get to downgrade to a specific version using something like "sudo apt-get install kde-package-name=4:2.0.012ubuntu8" for each KDE package
<Trouble> But TBH I wouldn't go there
<kaddi__> Mehrab1131: what does apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-bin say?
<Trouble> Either wait for the RC1 if you're happy to live with some bugs, or wait for the stable version of 4.3
<Trouble> Release schedule is here: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<Trouble> Sorry, here: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<radi82> Trouble: My problem is that I'm having some trouble with fonts in 4.2 than noone else semms to have. So I hope to get rid of them by updating.
<Trouble> Sounds like a last desperate attempt to me :)
<Trouble> If no-one else is having the same problem I'd look to a local configuration problem
<jussi01> radi82: whats the trouble?
<kaddi__> radi82: what kind of problem are you having with your fonts?
<kaddi> Mehrab1131: did you get my last question?
<radi82> Sometimes all fonts in a window get unreadable. Resizing the window solves the problem then but it it's realy anoying.
<kesus> see this its incredible ->> http://palizasasas.elbruto.es/
<Mehrab1131> kaddi__ yes : http://pastebin.com/d4d23a49
<Mehrab1131> kaddi:  yes : http://pastebin.com/d4d23a49
<Trouble> radi82: What graphics card do you have?
<radi82> Trouble: I dont'think its a locla-config-problem, because it also happens in completly untouched standrat installs of Kubuntu. Developers on LinuxTag in Berlin last week said this was known for Intel-card but I use a Nvidi-chip.
<radi82> *Nvidia
<Trouble> Oh, I was going to say about Intel cards :-(
<radi82> Yeah I thought so, but my enlish is not the best so I need to long to type ;)
<Trouble> Though I belive the problem with Intel cards is fixed in proposed updates
<Trouble> Haha, I'm at work anyway - doing two things :D
<Trouble> So it's all good
<kaddi> Mehrab1131: it has to be an issue with the version of kdebase-workspace-bin you are using, I'm not sure I can help you. What version of kde are you using? Have you tested plasmapkg i your terminal? Does it exist?
<Trouble> radi82: Tbh I've found the latest beta in the Kubuntu Backports PPA quite stable, so I'm expecting RC 1 (hopefully released for Kubuntu today or tomorrow) will be stable too
<javier__> uop
<Freyr> i have 4 blocked updates in update manager. all are referring to linux kernel
<Freyr> how can i unblock those updates ?
<Trouble> radi82: I've not got any suggestions, I assume you've tried all the usual stuff like disabling Desktop Effects?
<radi82> Trouble: Thanks a lot. I'll give it a shot I think and if things go to bad I'll have to switch to "ugly-gnome" for a while ;)
<Trouble> frankS2: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the command line
<radi82> Trouble: Yes, I have.
<dendraya> hi guys.
<kaddi> Mehrab1131: all i can tell you is that the command exists and works fine in 4.2.4, as you are running a newer version, I think it is either a bug or a change for the 4.3 beta
<Mehrab1131> kaddi: I'm using KDE 4.3 b2. and no there isn't any plasmapkg and it says install kdebase-workspace-bin
<Trouble> radi82: Like I say it is possibly to downgrade, but afaik there is no simple way
<Trouble> And I wouldn't :D
<dendraya> i'm just curious when kde 4.3 beta will be updated to kde 4.3 rc
<dendraya> it's released yesterday, but nothing in the repos so far
<Trouble> radi82: Probably easier to backup your entire computer, then boot from a Live CD and restore it ;-)
<Trouble> If you've got somewhere to back it up
<Trouble> dendraya: Hopefully today or tomorrow iirc
<Trouble> dendraya: The build has beeen done, but I think they want to do a test install first
<dendraya> Trouble: ok... thx a lot for the info :)
<kaddi> Mehrab1131: It seems as if plasmapkg may have moved from that package to plasma-runtime, but I'm not sure. Maybe ask that question in #kde ?
<Mehrab1131> kaddi: OK, I'll do that. thank you
<tsimpson> Mehrab1131: it's in kdebase-runtime
<Mehrab1131> tsimson: it says: kdebase-runtime is already the newest version
<vleroy> Hi, any idea when 4.3RC1 will be in the backports ?
<tsimpson> as soon as we test it some more
<vleroy> so it's on the way, ok, thanks
<Riddell> any jaunty users able to test KDE 4.3 RC 1?
<Riddell> vleroy: want to test?
<tsimpson> I'm downloading it now
<Riddell> tsimpson: from staging?
<tsimpson> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> tsimpson: upgrading from beta?
<tsimpson> Riddell: no, from 4.2.4
<tsimpson> Riddell: I could install the beta then upgrade if you need me to though
<marco_> any news about Kde 4.3 RC1?
<Riddell> no that's fine
<Riddell> just want to know what's been covered in the testing
<Riddell> marco_: testing needed if you want to volunteer
<Trouble> It someone tells me it's not horribly broken I'll upgrade my beta installation
<Riddell> we've no idea, that's why we need testing
<marco_> Ridell where its the atp source for that?
<Trouble> That's why I'll wait for tsimpson to report back :D
<Riddell> marco_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Trouble> I'll update my laptop
<marco_> thanks
<tsimpson> Trouble: I'm not running the beta, so we need testers who are
<Riddell> marco_: what do you have instaled currently?
<bushwakko> hey, kubuntu karmic hangs right after grub menu on "Starting up ..."
<marco_> Kde 4.3 beta 2
<bazhang> bushwakko, #ubuntu+1 for that
<marco_> Ridell Kde 4.3 beta 2, why do you ask me that?
<gorgonizer> upgrading to KDE 4.3 RC1 from KDE 4.3 Beta 2 currently :)
<marco_> Ridell teh apt source https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<marco_> did no work for me
<marco_> when doing apt-get update and apt-get distupgrade
<marco_> nothhing happend
<Trouble> Downloading the packages on my Dell Mini 9 from KDE 4.3 beta 2 to RC1... 116 packages upgraded, 1 new.
<Trouble> marco_: It's "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main "
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<marco_> thnaks
<marco_> how many time its going to be in testting before goign to back ports repo?
<marco_> how many time its going to be in testting before goign to back ports repo?
<tsimpson> as many as is needed so we can be reasonably sure it won't break horribly for everyone
<Trouble> If my laptop is OK, I'll upgrade on my desktop too. I've downloaded all 110 packages ready to press the button...
<tsimpson> *NOTE*: make sure you remove the staging PPA after the testing is done, you don't want to keep it permanently
<Trouble> X has bombed out while doing the updates :-/
<Tm_T> just to make sure everyone knows, those staging repositories are for testing, may (and will?) contain issues and should not be used anything else but testing
<hw_> Where does KGpg store the decrypted attchment of (kmail) emails? I'm unable to find the location... =)
<TheNumber> Hello !
<marco_> Trouble did the upgrade to kde 4.3 rc1 work for you?
<Trouble> marco_: Just logging in to KDE now...
<marco_> Trouble crash?
<Trouble> marco_: X bombed out at some point of the upgrade for some reason, so I dropped to a console, and could see the upgrade continuing in the background
<Tm_T> hw_: hmm, perhaps somewhere ~/.kde/cache-* or tmp-*
<Tm_T> hw_: where * is your hostname
<gorgonizer> upgrade to KDE 4.3 RC1 appears to have completed successfully..
<Trouble> KDE 4.3 RC 1 seems to have installed fine on my Dell Mini 9 (from beta 2)
<Trouble> Upgrading my desktop...
<Peace-> gorgonizer: repository?
<gorgonizer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main is the repo I used..
<Peace-> ty
<tsimpson> please report to #kubuntu-devel
<gorgonizer> I upgraded from 4.3 Beta 2, not sure if that will make a difference or not..
<hw_> Tm_T: There is nothing
<tsimpson> Peace-: it's testing upgrade, not considered final yet
<Tm_T> hw_: interesting, I cannot help then )
<hw_> Tm_T: To store, decrypt and open take looong... ;)
<Peace-> tsimpson: o well :D i ma on kde 4.3 beta 2
<hw_> Tm_T: anyway thx for xour help
<Trouble> Grrrr
<Trouble> X also bombed on my desktop when upgrading to KDE 4.4 RC1
<Trouble> 4.3 obviously sorry
<Peace->  xD
<Trouble> Stupid fingers
<gorgonizer> Trouble: I had that issue as well..
<Trouble> Good good
<Trouble> It's happened on two machines for me
<Peace-> will see  if i get the same
<Trouble> The upgrade goes OK if you monitor it from the console
<sparkart> I am having trouble with no volume at Youtube.
<Trouble> I didn't know the default theme was changing with the RC - it's all white!!
<gorgonizer> Trouble: it is the new Air theme, looks good, but will take getting used to after using Oxygen for so long ;)
<Trouble> Plasma segfaulted when I turned on Desktop Effects (Executable: plasma-desktop Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault). I'll click Report Bug
<Peace-> xDE
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I was wondering when the official kubuntu package will be released for firefox-3.5, the repositories currently have 3.5-b4 and there is a Mozilla PPA available for the release but they both want 100MB worth of Gnome packages
<Dragnslcr> dhuv- the official answer is "when it's ready"
<jussi01> dhuv: same as with all ff packages they want loads of gnome, use --no-install-recommends
<Dragnslcr> dhuv- you might try seeing if any of the package maintainers are in #ubuntu (since Firefox certainly isn't specific to KDE)
<Trouble> dhuv: A couple of things...
<Trouble> dhuv: #1: Keep an eye here for Firefox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/393978
<Trouble> dhuv: #2: The Ubufox recommend in Firefox installs all the Gnome junk. On the command line use: "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox-3.5" (iirc)
<Trouble> dhuv: I believe Firefox 3.5 is currently in testing, so should be out soon
<Dragnslcr> Trouble- the release from Mozilla is official
<Dragnslcr> Unless you mean the Ubuntu packages
<sparkart> I am having trouble with no volume at Youtube.
<Peace-> sparkart: volume up
<sparkart> Wow, you idiot
<Peace-> sparkart: be polite
<Peace-> well i was bombed to console too but kde rc works here
<sparkart> Peace.
<sparkart> Do you know where I can get Intel Mobile 4 Series driver?
<Peace-> i am sorry if i am idiot i don't know kid
<sparkart> Perhaps I should turn on monitor, huh.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<venik> why do some windows get minimized automatically when others are maximized?
<venik> Or-- How can I stop this annoying behavior from happening?
<Dragnslcr> Can't say I've ever seen that happen
<venik> I have seen it b4, and it went away, and now returned
<venik> The windows in question are Pidgin and Lyx and Dolphin
<venik> I cannot keep all three on the screen at the same time
<venik> some windows simply seem to be "linked" to each other, and are minimized or maximized whenever their sister windows are doing the same thing
<venik> Closing one of the linked windows and then re-running the application seems to cure this curious behavior
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> where can I set "Strg + Alt + Backspace" as "kill X-Server"
<Matisse> I already saw it somewhere in the settings some time ago and now I dont find it anymore
<Dragnslcr> !dontzap | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Matisse> Dragnslcr, thanks!
<jimmy51_> where does one play with desktop effects in jaunty?
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: systemsettings -> desktop
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: systemsettings has search/filter bar in top, does help finding things
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: sweet.  I've got my tricked out nicely at home.  this is for a buddy, and I'm not at the machine to read them.  What are the typical favorites?  all i can think of is wobbly windows
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: I have no idea about others favourites
<jimmy51_> i'll advise wobbly windows, jeanie minimize/maximize, and the rolling window switcher
<Peace-> Hi guys
<raturo> uola
<NiTzer> hi
<raturo> algien me puede ayudar es sobre amule
<francisc1701> hi everyone!
<francisc1701> "/var/tmp/kdecache-USERNAME/http" has grown to 2.8 GB. is it ok if I delete some of the files in it? They seem to be bits of websites I visited.
<Bou> francisc1701: which webbrowser do you user?
<francisc1701> konqueror (kde3)
<Bou> can't you clear konqueror cache from konqueror itself?
<Bou> like in Firefox?
<francisc1701> I have no idea. I'll check it out
<NiTzer> francisc1701:  Yes you can clear the cache there.  Go go configure and then it is under web browsing and cache
<francisc1701> I found it, but that can't be it. Disk cache size is set to 5 MB.
<conejo> hello
<conejo> hola
<conejo> kamisaki
<conejo> hay alguien ahi ?
<NiTzer> francisc1701:  I guess you could move the directory and rename it .old and then relaunch Konq and test
<francisc1701> NiTzer: I'll try that, thanks
<prova> qualche italiano ?
<tsimpson> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<prova> grazie
<hx> Hi ever1, i need a music program that can play cds, amarok seem unable to do this.
<hx> any recommendation?
<hx> Hi ever1, i need a music program that can play cds, amarok seem unable to do this.
<hx> any recommendation?
<ugur> hi all. I cannot enable bluetooth in my laptop. It was working before buy i didn't use it for a while
<francisc1701> hx: I think vlc can play audio cds
<ugur> when i run cat /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth i see it as disabled and when i try to open kbluetooth4 application i can see it in running processes but window doesn't appear
<NiTzer>  hx:  xmms2 can do it as well and is small
<tsimpson> hx: there is kscd
<NiTzer>  hx:  you can also do a search for cd audio on freshmeat.net and browse a ton of apps
<ActionParsnip> hx: amarok can play audio CDs
<ActionParsnip> hx: click file in the top left
<tsimpson> Amarok 2 does not seem to be able to play CDs yet
<NiTzer> Amarok 2 seems to want to import and convert if I remember correctly and it takes forever
<ugur> i am using amarok 1.4 on kubuntu jaunty
<ugur> because all my collection info and lyrics was on mysql and amarok 2.0 cannot handle it as far as i know
<ugur> does anyone know how to enable my bluetooth device? Previously it was connected to the wireless button and enabling wireless would also enable bluetooth but now it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> ugur: i used 1.4 too. so much better than 2
<ugur> yes i think amarok 1.4 is more stable than 2
<gorgonizer> anyone know how I can make Amarok 2 transfer music to my iPod?  Currently tells me " Malformed URL" and does nothing..
<Peace-> ...well 1.4 is an old program
<Peace-> it's obvious
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | gorgonizer
<ubottu> gorgonizer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<a_c_m> getting a really anoying issue, mouse dragging seems to only work some of the time. ie i try to move a window, and it will loose the gab and then insta click on what ever is now under the cursor - anyone know what might be causing this?
<gorgonizer> I know how to start the process in Amarok 2.1.1, but the process doesn't work, it gives me an information window saying Malformed URL, which I can cancel, but no tracks are transfered..
<Nerdz> Hello
<Nerdz> Everytime I boot up Kubuntu says its starting in Low graphics mode, is there a way to get around this from happening?
<DeadTreeHugger> hi, does anyone know when 4.3rc will be out on kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> DeadTreeHugger- when it's ready
<DeadTreeHugger> alright
<ugur> ok i found what i need i ran sudo su first and then echo enable > /etc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth and it worked
<kriox> !debian lenny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian lenny
<kriox> !mepis
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<BluesKaj> kriox, whynot go to #debian
<tibor> Hello. I have a problem with a skype.
<tibor> If I am online, my friend can't call me.
<kriox> BluesKaj: Thanks for help i looking for something like
<tibor> If they call me, then my skype told theit that I am offline.
<tibor> What should I do with settings?
<Nerdz> Everytime I boot up Kubuntu says its starting in Low graphics mode, is there a way to get around this from happening?
<milosz_> o_O
<chris__> hi
<chris__> i have a problem in jaunty
<JuJuBee> Anyone have a suggestion as to how to add an old Parallel Okidata printer (laser) to Jaunty?
<chris__> a while ago the system started to boot in safe graphics mode. when i kill kdm and restart it, everything works fine
<chris__> any ideas what might cause this?
<shadeslayer> chris__: this happens every reboot?
<ubuntu> buenas
<Drknezz> Hi guys! How can i make root gtk apps feel the same as kde?
<Drknezz> Normal apps camo-up fine (Firefox, Totem ...) but root apps wont
<Drknezz> Hi guys! How can i make root gtk apps feel the same as kde?
<Drknezz> Normal apps camo-up fine (Firefox, Totem ...) but root apps wont
<Drknezz> Hi guys! How can i make root gtk apps feel the same as kde?
<Drknezz> Hi guys! How can i make root gtk apps feel the same as kde?
<schroeder_> i'm having a strange issue with browsers.  Firefox and epiphany dont start, but I can get sea monkey to run, but it crashes when I try to go to gmail.
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: unfourtunately the only way is to use KDE apps
<Drknezz> shadeslayer: :(
<Drknezz> shadeslayer: kpackagekit and adept both suck
<shadeslayer> schroeder_: try running them in terminals and see the output for anything
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: CLI ftw !!
<Drknezz> ill have to stick with synaptic
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: (that means i use sudo apt-get ;) )
<Drknezz> shadeslayer: yeah, but it wont help when you dont know the name of the packages
<shadeslayer> bye all
<Drknezz> by bye
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: try apt-cache search :)
<Drknezz> welll ;)
<shadeslayer> Drknezz: apt-cache search <pkg> searches the package you need :)
<schroeder_> thats not good.  "Segmentation fault"
<Drknezz> not multiple packages
<Drknezz> and the output isnt very clean
<Drknezz> schroeder_: try reinstalling them
<Drknezz> uninstall with purge
<Drknezz> instead of remove ;)
<decembre_> hello
<decembre_> does somebody have a problem with grub splashimages ?
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> has anyone here dist-upgraded to kde 4.3-rc1?
<madsdyd> Hi there. Anyone know how to enable the kwin desktop effects under kubuntu 9.04 (ATI HD 3400)
<g-hennux> madsdyd: they should be enabled by default
<madsdyd> g-hennux: ok - how do I use them, then?
 * madsdyd feels like a complete idiot
<g-hennux> madsdyd: otherwise: right-click on window bar -> set window behaviour
<madsdyd> There it is
<madsdyd> !
<g-hennux> there you can edit all kind of effects
<madsdyd> I swear, it was not there 2 minutes ago!
<madsdyd> Thanks
 * madsdyd missese kcontrol
<g-hennux> madsdyd: where do the first three letters of your nick come from? :-D
 * g-hennux ducks
<g-hennux> :)
<madsdyd> lol
<Taillecrayon> quelqu'un maitrise t'il bien le logiciel gimp ici?
<Dragnslcr> !fr | Taillecrayon
<ubottu> Taillecrayon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<trauma> эммм, а это русский канал?
<Taillecrayon> d'accord merci
<g-hennux> has anyone here dist-upgraded to kde 4.3-rc1?
<trauma> Does any body uses kubuntu in virtual pc?
<rajat> this is first time i'm on IRC.....so hello
<neosimago> any suggestions as to best accessing a webdav shared resource on the local LAN?
<neosimago> I had the thought that dolphin should be able to map the network drive using the webdav protocol.
<g-hennux> has anyone here dist-upgraded to kde 4.3-rc1?
<MK13> is it possible to install drivers on a persistent USB install of kubuntu?
<htrejh> hello
<htrejh> i installed kubuntu today, but i am in trouble installing nvidia
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 RC arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Tutorials Monday 19:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<htrejh> when i try to activate it, nothing happens, so i tried to install nvidia-glx, but it still doesn't work, can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> htrejh, which nvidia card
<BluesKaj> ?
<htrejh> Geforce 9800GT
<htrejh> worked yesterday when i still used ubuntu, but i did a new install today
<htrejh> but when i clicked on "Activate" it didn't react
<g-hennux> does akonadi work for anyone with kde 4.3-rc1 here??
<g-hennux> for me, it jusn't doesn't show up in kontact nor in the system settings panel
<htrejh> BlueSkaj: btw: direct rendering: Yes
<htrejh> but glxgears freezes the system and i can't use desktop effects
<BluesKaj> htrejh, nvidia-glx-180 driver ?
<htrejh> yea
<htrejh> hm dunno what i did, but it works now, strange
<BluesKaj> glxgears ?
<mjv> Hi.. I have some trouble installing from the kubuntu 9.04 amd alternative cd
<mjv> all goes well until after debootstrapping when the installer tries to mount the cdrom-drive
<mjv> for some reason it get IO-errors and the mount fails
<mjv> and in the ALT-f4 window the installer asks for the the install cd...
<kriox> hi if it possible that after a few upgrade the sistem go slow?
<mjv> the cd is fine according to the test in the beginning
<mjv> does anybody no what is wrong?
<madsdyd> Anyone know what I need to get the twitter plasmoid working?
<chris__> my system always starts out in safe graphics mode. it's been doing so since one of the updates. restarting kdm brings everything back to normal. does anybody know what this might be?
<TheNumber> Hi All
<khaije|amalt> ahhh... 4.3, i was wondering what was up with that
<khaije|amalt> thats the first rc? how does it run?
<o_a> I've upgraded KDE to 4.3 RC
<o_a> But then the task manager just disappeared
<o_a> Anyone else had this bug?
<mib486> hi guys, how do i get into the properties of a pic, just right-click properties does not show me many details id like to know such as what kind of camera took that pic etc... is there a "sudo" way or something?
<serion> Hi everyone.
<secacc> mib486: I think, there is no way for that
<serion> at mib : Try looking for a Exif Reader
<serion> The Data (I.e.) What camera took the pic etc,  is called Exif Data.
<serion> Google
<serion> 'Ubuntu Exif Reader'
<mib486> is it in the repos?
<xp> hi all
<xp> I'me new
<TheNumber> Wellcome xp ^^
<htrejh> hello
<xp> hi guys Linux is good ;)
<htrejh> i do not get sound using wine, but it works with kde, i have a clean kubuntu desktop (no ubuntu and/or pulseaudio), can someone help me?
<xp> how can I change my nick?
<letterman> This is a tragedy, why does Firefox 3.0 ship without GTK but Firefox 3.5 require GTK?
<serion> I don't believe a Exif Reader is in the Repo's. Google is your friend :)
<TheNumber> xp: /nick TheNickOfYourChoice ^^
<divan> I must say kde's 4.3.0 RC1 default Air theme is a huge letdown. Its actually quite terrible. I rate it shouldn't be default and certainly shouldn't have made its first appearance in RC1.
<vbgunz> anyone know why windows do not fade in or out? is there a tweak for this?
<scorpio> привет всем!!!
<Unksi> !ru | scorpio
<ubottu> scorpio: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Basilic> bonsoir tous le monde
<Basilic> y a t'il quelqu'un pour m'aider pour une config réseau?
<Dragnslcr> !fr | Basilic
<ubottu> Basilic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Basilic> sorry every body
<PapaChub> !en | PapaChub
<ubottu> PapaChub, please see my private message
<PapaChub> Anybody know of an NFS server that supports "static_map" ?
<PapaChub> Er, "map_static"
<Basilic> good bye
<InforMed> HI! Task manger doesn't work on kde 4.3 rc1! Can someone confirm this bug?
<InforMed> *Task manager
<reagleBRKLN> i'm on intrepid using kate-kde3, my menu bar is now kind of screwed up, e.g., there's no entries under the "edit" menu. Any idea what that might be, and where such things are configured?
<juanito_> hi
<reagleBRKLN> even if I log in with a new user, they're missing
<andy__> hi!
<andy__> can anybody see the videos on http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html ?? it says relaplayer or quicktime. But i cannot get it playing. I have mplayer plugin installed.
<jamesjedimaster> andy__: I couldn't see the video on the page, but I can on realplayer, taking the src tag from the source code of the page
<andy__> jamesjedimaster: I was hoping to be able to do so with only FLOSS apps, so no realplayer
<jamesjedimaster> perhaps try to reinstall the plugins
<kaddi> is there an easy way to know if a package is from ubuntu or if it is from kde?
<Turkeyrole> Hi everyone. I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and I can't get the internet settings to work.
<Turkeyrole> I've been trying for awhile and even though I have made a new connection with the correct addresses it won't connect
<Turkeyrole> new connection settings I should say
<Turkeyrole> I have static IP, the new connection has the right IP, gateway and DNS entered, however when I click on the toolbar it trys to connect, but doesn't.
<Turkeyrole> There is also an etho0 auto connection there and I don't know if it is in the way or how to get rid of it.
<Turkeyrole> I can't connect to my local router or DSL modem, through Konqueror.
<Turkeyrole> After restarting my new connection isn't found in the toolbar, just etho0. It is still created in the network settings, but I can't try to connect with it now.
<Adola> Hi!  I'm having huge problems with Alsa, but, I think the problem is actually with my soundcard and it's drivers, how can I check to see if my sound card is recognized?
<ign0ramus> Adola, "aplay -l"
<ign0ramus> Adola, or "asoundconf list"
<Adola> ign0ramus: No sound card found.
<Adola> I recently did a security update, and everything broke, i thought it was alsa, but, it's clearly this.
<Adola> Can someoen help me with making my sound card work?
<ign0ramus> Adola, yup. what kernel are you currently using? i think there was an update today
<Adola> Yes, it was the update today.
<Adola> uname -r?
<Adola> Right?
<Adola> 2.6.28-13-generic
<ign0ramus> Adola, there was a kernel upgrade today for 2.6.29.x but I'm using 2.6.30, so i don't really notice any of those effects
<ign0ramus> Adola, oh, maybe it was 2.6.28 then... not sure
<ign0ramus> Adola, you can try your older kernel, or 2.6.30, found here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30
<Adola> ign0ramus: That was the kernel I had before.
<Adola> Will that ppa update my kernel automatically?
<ign0ramus> Adola, its just a few .debs to install.  you will still retain your original kernel(s)
<Adola> ign0ramus: Do I need Headers, source, and image .deb?
<ign0ramus> Adola, source is not required.  but headers "all" is.
<Adola> I just got headers i386
<ign0ramus> Adola, for 32 bit, do this:
<ign0ramus> Adola, wget -c http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb
<ign0ramus> Adola, then install using: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_i386.deb
<Adola> I'm just getting them http way, I can just install them as regular debs rigth?
<plaguehiv> hey can anyone help me? im ahving trubble to install my ati ax1650 driver.
<ign0ramus> Adola, sure. but using 2 commands via cli is slicker ;)
<Adola> Hehehe
<ign0ramus> !ati | plaguehiv
<ubottu> plaguehiv: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<plaguehiv> lol, didnt think "that far" tnx -.-'
<Adola> Does it matter the order of install?
<ign0ramus> Adola, i personally use 2.6.30 because of my Intel graphics, but it has a bunch of upgrades. For more info, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<plaguehiv> well, when i typ in ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --iscurrentdistro
<plaguehiv> it says "bash: ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<Adola> ign0ramus: I have intel graphics..
<Adola> I think..
<Adola> Acer Aspire One D250
<ign0ramus> Adola, if you do, i strongly recommend that tutorial then :)
<thesandman> can someone tell me if these are a list of bash commands and if not where can I find them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/208627/
<plaguehiv> cheers, will come back if i get more trubble.
<ign0ramus> plaguehiv, cheers :)
<ign0ramus> thesandman, see here: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<thesandman> <IGN0RAMUS>  Thanks
<ign0ramus> thesandman, np :)
<ign0ramus> thesandman, there is plenty more you can do in bash, but i believe that represents most of core-utils ;)
<hatser> is there an opensource skype client?
<thesandman> <Ign0ramus> I really do appreciate it
<ign0ramus> thesandman, i know how you feel. that's why i keep coming back ;)
<ign0ramus> hatser, gizmo was touted to be FOSS, but i don't think it's GPL :(
<ign0ramus> thesandman, this is handy if you're learning bash: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/4/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<thesandman> <Ign0ramus> Honestly you can try and immagine how I feel but I dont think anyone in this chat really understands my frustration and what I'm going through with this linux software...I really am trying to understand it and learn from all you GURU's and I really do appreaciate each and every sould that has helped me DEARLY
<ign0ramus> thesandman, 1) I'm no guru (see my nick) and 2) Linux is an OS just like any other, only *much* more rewarding when you unlock its capabilities :)
<thesandman> well so far I think Linux has paid off not sure in which area's but I feel it's a tad bit more secure than Microsof.....But any way Thanks People....
<ign0ramus> thesandman, that's one area that is unquestionable :)  good luck!
<thesandman> OK
<simon__> Hallo, ich hab kurz ne Frage weil ich grad kubuntu installiert hab, hatte vorher debian lenny installiert.
<ign0ramus> !de | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<simon__> hi - just got one short question. because i recently used debian lenny, what does kde 3.5 use for an audiosystem?
<simon__> does it use arts too?
#kubuntu 2009-07-03
<simon__> cant find any arts process when typing ps -A
<simon__> I got kubuntu 0.04
<simon__> would be nice if I could get any help
<simon__> (I cant run two audio processes at once)
<simon__> how sad-.... i guess its all about my freaking soundcard..
<ign0ramus> simon__, i believe aRts no longer exists in Jaunty (9.04)... could be wrong, though.
<thesandman>  Ign0ramus: can you tell me how many root servers am I suppose to have ?
<simon__> oh. thanks. is it just alsa now?
<simon__> ign0ramus: or what is it now?
<ign0ramus> simon__, i believe it is OSS -> Alsa -> Pulseaudio
<ign0ramus> simon__, although Pulseaudio is currently pointless (and detrimental) in Kubuntu (or KDE in general)
<simon__> oss...? thought that died once ago..
<ign0ramus> simon__, i'm just reciting from memory, but i believe OSS is still present in Jaunty
<ign0ramus> thesandman, what do you mean? (what are you trying to accomplish?)
<plaguehiv> ok, still having problems whit my driver.
<thesandman> well I was looking at some of thoses commands in the bash command link you sent me and I saw a lot of root servers present and was wandering why so many and just in general was someone there that was not suppose to be
<simon__> ign0ramus: --
<simon__> ign0ramus: ... as i just mentioned i used debian befor kubuntu... there, oss was not used... so far i know
<ign0ramus> !sound | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ign0ramus> simon__, OK, dont listen to that... that's old info :/
<ign0ramus> we should really fix that one ...
<ign0ramus> thesandman, for all intents and purposes, 'root' on the cheatsheet is really just 'superuser'
<ign0ramus> !kdesudo | thesandman
<ubottu> thesandman: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<thesandman> Ign0ramus how do you change your replies to red?.....i been trying to learn how to change my font color in here for a while now...even though someone tried to tell me but it still want work for me for some strange reason
<ign0ramus> thesandman, if you're used to Vista, it's like running with Administrator Privileges
<thesandman> ok
<ign0ramus> thesandman, depends on your IRC client.  I use Konversation, and when someone types my nick, the font is red, and a sound plays. I set this in Settings
<ign0ramus> thesandman, a part of Linux security is running with limited privileges, so that malicious apps/commands will not be able to wreak havoc on your entire system.  It's a pain to enter passwords frequently, but it is much more secure :)
<thesandman> ign0ramus: thanks
<ign0ramus> thesandman, any time :)
<harjot> right guys does any1 know how to completely turn off and on usb ports????????????????????????????
<thesandman> Is anyone here familiar with wine and the use of it?
<bazhang> thesandman, a bit
<bazhang> thesandman, first check the appdb to see if wine runs it well (or at all)
<bazhang> !appdb > thesandman
<ubottu> thesandman, please see my private message
<bazhang> thesandman, for specialized help, /join #winehq
<thesandman> from my understanding it's suppose to be used like autorun on Microsoft...is that true?...ok ubott I think I know what you want
<`Onyx> Hi. For some reason my taskbar items have become blank. Is there a way to fix this without rebooting the entire system?
<bazhang> thesandman, sorry no idea about anything windows, read the links, check the appdb and you should be good to go
<thesandman> bazhang: ok thanks
<doom777> hey, does anyone know how to install amarok2.1? I added the deb line to sources.list like the website says; now what?
<bazhang> doom777, what version of kubuntu
<doom777> 9.0.4
<doom777> 9.04
<harjot> right guys does any1 know how to completely turn off and on usb ports????????????????????????????
<doom777> i just got it the day before yesterday
<bazhang> doom777, did you update? sudo apt-get update
<doom777> no let me try
<bazhang> harjot, why would you need to do that
<`Onyx> sudo apt-get install amarok
<doom777> onyx i tried that
<harjot> cause i created a usb cable hthat gives a power supply for my electronics
<doom777> bazhang: didn't work; still 2.0
<harjot> kit
<doom777> `Onyx: it gives me 2.0
<bazhang> harjot, ##hardware
<`Onyx> You're using the old repositories
<doom777> i added the line from 2.1
<`Onyx> Are they uncommented?
<doom777> to sources.list
<doom777> yes, i added it uncommented
<harjot> bazhang: is that a channel???
<`Onyx> Hm
<bazhang> harjot, yes
<harjot> ok ty
<thesandman> I know to some of you all this may sound stupid but i want to know can I burn an unzip file to a cd rom?
<mathay> thesandman: what do you mean? A file that's been zipped or a file that's been unzipped?
<thesandman> one that I downloaded to be burn that is zipped...do I need to extract it to burn it?
<thesandman> mathay: it says it's bzipped...do i need to try and unzipp it?
<mathay> thesandman: You can burn into on to a CD. Make sure it's a data CD and you should be good to go.
<thesandman> so i cant put a zipped file on regular cd?
<vlt> Hello. I ran a cpu intensive bzip2 job on the console. After a few minutes the kernel began to print the following message every 10 seconds: "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s [top:6635]". When I hit SysReq+e (terminate) I got a large kernel dump w/ a last line: "kernel panic ... not syncing ... fatal exception in interrupt". Any idea where to look for the problem?
<tzanger> *sigh* good evening.  Could someone please give me the output of the 'id' command for the "default" user installed on their kubunut 9.04 system?  I just issued usermod -G newgroup myname instead of -aG and lost all my group settings.
<zenilton> ola boa noite
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zenilton> #ubuntu-br
<tzanger> anyone?
<Turkeyrole> this channel is a waste no one will give a hint here. This IS NOT a support channel
<tzanger> Turkeyrole: I've received quite a bit of help and support over the while i've used kbuntu
<Fanfare> tzanger: by default u mean yout username?
<tzanger> er kubuntu
<tzanger> Fanfare: yeah when you first install kubuntu it sets up the first user
<tzanger> that user
<Fanfare> Gruppen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),60(games),112(lpadmin),119(admin),120(sambashare),
<tzanger> that's what I needed, thanks
<tzanger> Fanfare: were there more, after sambashare, there's a comma
<Fanfare> plus group named like your user
<Fanfare> user tzanger=1000 + group tzanger=1000
<tzanger> perfect
<tzanger> uid=1000(andrew) gid=1000(andrew) groups=1000(andrew),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),60(games),106(lpadmin),117(admin),118(sambashare),1002(xilinx)
<tzanger> that's what I've got now
<tzanger> (I added a xilinx group, but forgot -a) :-)
<tzanger> oh I have to add virtualbox too
<tzanger> $ id andrew
<tzanger> uid=1000(andrew) gid=1000(andrew) groups=1000(andrew),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),60(games),106(lpadmin),117(admin),118(sambashare),121(pulse-access),122(pulse-rt),124(vboxusers),1002(xilinx)
<tzanger> that's probably closer to what I need
<FloodBotK2> tzanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzanger> thank you Fanfare, much appreciated
<Zorael^2> Which files in my home dir should I symlink to root's to get apps running as root to look the same as my own apps again? .gtkrc-2.0-kde4; what else?
<Fanfare> np
<Zorael^2> Nevermind; .kde/share/config/kdeglobals.
<pushrax> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MJack> Hey does anyone know how to DISABLE the auto-alignment of Widgets in Jaunty 9.04 ?
<Fanfare> MJack: auto-alignment?
<MJack> Fanfare: ya the widgets won't align perfectly and auto-move to be at least 1/8th of an inch from the sides of the screen
<Fanfare> MJack: u mean window/dialog placement?
<MJack> Fanfare: yes... like the Sticky Notes widget in the desktop won't align perfectly along the side of the screen... I put it there and then 1/2 second later it moves away from the edge like 2cm... all widgets seem to do this and it's annoying, lol.
<Fanfare> MJack: ok, u mean Stick, minimize, maximize, close buttons in titlebar?
<MJack> Fanfare: no the titlebar that pops out on hover is fine and goes away when the mouse leaves... I'm talking about the WHOLE WIDGET moving away from the side of the screen after I place it there... kind of like it has an "auto-align to grid" thing... like you know how your Desktop auto-aligns folders/files to the box/grid? Well it's doing that with the widgets and I want to disable it and put widgets EXACTLY where I want them...
<Fanfare> MJack: ur talking bout plasmawidgets / plasmoids?
<MJack> Fanfare: I'm talking about the plasmawidgets that come installed with Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty... Kubuntu 8.10 they were called plasmoids but I think they are just called widgets in the 9.04 Jaunty version.
<Fanfare> well, now we are talking bout the same, lets call em plasmoids afaik thats theyr (new) name
<Fanfare> hm, yes i ve seen that behaviour too, but cant right now reproduce...
<Fanfare> ok, reproduced near screenborders
<MJack> What version of OS are you using?
<MJack> I just installed the fresh copy of Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.2 named Jaunty and the plasmoids auto align themselves to the sides of the screen which is something I want to DISABLE... but I can't find a setting for it.
<Fanfare> 4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Fanfare> thats 4.3-beta
<Fanfare> But u can move these plasmoids!? And the should remember positions
<MJack> Yes... you can move them, and they do remember their position... problem is I'm not able to move/align them perfectly along the side of the screen as they always want to be like 2cm from the edge...
<Fanfare> MJack: ok, 2cm thats heavy.
<Fanfare> wich theme do u use? all oxygen?
<MJack> yes..
<MJack> Could it be a theme thing? or a Plasmoid thing? I can align FireFox and Quassel perfectly along the edge of my screen and they stay,,, but the plasmoids are unable to be aligned perfectly along the edge... they stick out like 1-2cm no matter what I do...
<Fanfare> Well, i use oxygen and i dont have that prob...
<MJack> Fanfare: interesting... well I'll keep looking into it... thanks for trying to help. Cya.
<Daemon_> How do i change the refresh rate of my monitor to something other than what it is?
<Daemon_> it's on 50hz and need it to be 60hz
<Fanfare> Daemon_: guessing - systemsettings - display
<Daemon_> only two options there 50hz or auto
<Fanfare> Daemon_: try krandrtray
<Daemon_> do i type that in the terminal
<Fanfare> should be in k-menu or install it with adept
<Daemon_> Fanfare how do i put your name in without typing the whole thing over cant remember
<Fanfare> Fan<tab>
<Daemon_> ty  very much
<Daemon_> Fanfare: anyway to make my text bigger?
<Fanfare> Daemon_: here in Quassel or in KDE at all?
<Daemon_> Fanfare: quassel
<Fanfare> Daemon_: <F7>
<Fanfare> Daemon_: fonts
<Daemon_> lll
<Daemon_> Fanfare: no krandtray on my pc?
<Daemon_> Fanfare: tried adept too
<Fanfare> Daemon_: then try it in konsole...
<Fanfare> if its not installed konsole tells u how to install it
<Daemon_> Fanfare: you mean terminal?
<Fanfare> Daemon_: in kde the terminal is called konsole :-)
<Daemon_> Fanfare: yeah i typed it there and nothing came up
<Fanfare> hm. try sudo apt-get install krandrtray
<Daemon_> Fanfare: krandrtray is that sp correct?
<Fanfare> krandrtray yes
<Fanfare> Daemon_: wich version do u use?
<Daemon_> Fanfare: 9.04
<Daemon_> Fanfare:  Couldn't find package krandrtray
<Fanfare> right its in kdebase-workspace-bin :-) try installing this
<Daemon_> Fanfare: kdebase-workspace-bin is already the newest version.
<Fanfare> hm,
<Fanfare> anyhow krandrtray wont be able to set 60hz, just checked...
<Fanfare> if u really net 60hz i guess u need to edit xorg.xonf
<Daemon_> Fanfare: any help docs to teach me how to do so
<Daemon_> Fanfare: just that my 24" monitor is supposed to run at 60hz
<Fanfare> Daemon_: u speak german?
<Daemon_> Fanfare: no i wish
<Fanfare> Daemon_: ähm 24" CRT or TFT?
<thesandman> Can anyone tell me what are flags?
<Fanfare> thesandman: compile flags? or wich context?
<thesandman> can you tell me what either does...i see flags when i run the command digs in the konsole/terminal?
<Daemon_> Fanfare: tft hooked up through dvid cable to a geforce9500 gt
<fg56xfd> My USB hdd doesn't seem to be auto-mounting. How can i find out what the device is called so I can mount it?
<Fanfare> Daemon_: are u sure the hz setting will take affect?
<Fanfare> thesandman: What exacly are u doing? dont know what u are talking bout...
<thesandman> hold on and check out the pastebin
<Fanfare> fg56xfd: tail -f /var/log/messages before plugging device
<thesandman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208682/
<Daemon_> Fanfare: monitor supports 1920x1200 at 60hz but cant get linux to let me set it to 60hz
<Fanfare> thesandman: ok, those are DNS flags , i dont know them, try reading DNS Docs
<TheNumber> fg56xfd: usb devise are named in order of mount /dev/sda , /dev/sdb , /dev/sdc etc in a disk if there are one partion the it will be /dev/sda1 and to chek for it try /dev/sd then double tab and to mount a partion its usually $mount /dev/sda1 /your/mount/point .
<thesandman> ok where would I find that ?
<Fanfare> Daemon_: what gfafics chip?
<Fanfare> thesandman: start with man dig
<fg56xfd> TheNumber: sda1 is my "/
<fg56xfd> TheNumber: sda1 is my "/" on my main harddrive.
<Daemon_> Nvidia Geforce 9500GT WITH 1GIG ddr3RAM
<thesandman> as in type that in the konsole?
<TheNumber> yep usually the first hard drive is sda then in order you will have sdb sdc etc fg56xfd
<Fanfare> Daemon_: look for nvidia-settings
<Daemon_> Fanfare: OK THEN WHAT
<thesandman> ok i did
<Daemon_> Fanfare: sry caps
<Fanfare> Daemon_: check reported frequency there
<fg56xfd> TheNumber: I used gparted just too look at everything and see what it was named. Then i ran "sudo mount -o loop /dev/sdc /home/max/temp" (sdc being the usb hdd) and it said, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type."
<v12extremex> Can anyone help me fix my sound, it just dosent work??
<TheNumber> fg56xfd: you must specify the partetion needed in the sdc  disk
<ctw> Hi! I'd like to try out remote desktop with my computer. I'd like to use a different computer to connect to my computer via VNC. I'm having trouble figuring out what exactly I need to enable at the server.
<TheNumber> exeple if it has only one partion it will be  /dev/sdc1
<TheNumber> fg56xfd: and the "tail -f /var/log/messages before plugging device" is the most useful tool to know your device inter the commande then plug your device
<fg56xfd> TheNumber: Haha, oops. I need to format it first.
<ctw> Can anybody ehre give me pointers?
<fg56xfd> Its unallocated right now, duh me.
<v12extremex> Would anyone help me with my sound
<TheNumber> fg56xfd: ok then go for it :)
<Fanfare> ctw: there is a kde tool krdc play around with that
<Daemon_> Fanfare: ok bear with me for a second i appreciate your help
<Daemon_> Fanfare: nvidia settings does have 60hz but it will not let me save it
<ctw> Fanfare: thanks, that is the client ... I'm leaving the server and want to make sure everything is set up at the server so I can use krdc on the client machine to connect later
<Fanfare> Daemon_: ok, then try runnng it as root. sudo nvidia-settings  it saves /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daemon_> Fanfare: sh: pkg-config: not found
<wirechief_> v12extremex what is your sound issue ?
<ctw> Does anybody here have any insights on server set up for remote desktop connections?
<Fanfare> Daemon_: did nvidia-settings start as root? could it write the xorg.conf?
<`Onyx> Hi. For some reason my taskbar items have become blank. Is there a way to fix this without rebooting the entire system?
<Fanfare> `Onyx: restart X?
<Fanfare> bb folks
<tmerriam_> hi, is anyone else having trouble updating to the latest versoin of linux-image ?
<Daemon_> how can i test my screen refresh rate from console?
<tmerriam_> what do you mean by test it? i think xrandr can report it....
<Daemon_> yup thats it couldnt remember the command thanks
<joseph> j #math
<joseph> hrm
<tmerriam_> anyone having problems with the new linux-image? or packages giving "unknown error?"
<doom777> i have a weird problem
<jeiworth> wow new kde is nice :)
<doom777> I manually installed firefox from firefox.com
<tmerriam_> same here... whats up?
<doom777> well it doesn't access internet
<tmerriam_> why? i think ubutu just repackages that build anyway
<doom777> konqueror depos
<doom777> tmerriam_: it doesn't access internet
<tmerriam_> the firefox package from ubuntu does not access the internet???
<doom777> no, i downloaded from firefox.com
<doom777> downloaded, unzipped, moved to /opt, added symlink to /usr/bin, and added a firefox.desktop file
<tmerriam_> hmm, thats an odd one...
<tmerriam_> i cant think of any configuration in firefox that would cause that...
<jeiworth> well, long shot but maybe its in offline mode?
<doom777> no
<jet> anyone feel like helping a plasmoid noob with a build/debug issue?  I have plasmoid source and want to view/debug without installing it
<jet> Build appears successful but since it's the source for a plasmoid I'm actively using I don't want to overwrite it, just run in some sort of sandbox
<jet> I got the new version of plasmoidviewer from neon; it's supposed to be able to run right out of your build directory but it's not happy with mine
<tmerriam_> can you give it different name? mypluginv2 ?
<jet> Sure, if that's the right approach.  Which file do I hack for that? Thanks.
<tmerriam_> i dont know, its just a suggestion. ive never hacked plasmoids. i assume theres a makefile or some equivalent that sets the target filename
<jet> thanks anyway.  Wish there was a good source of info on the build process.  Everything I've found so far appears incomplete or out of date
<Naddix> does anyone here use konversation
<jet> I'm using it!
<Naddix> jet
<Naddix> i am having a hudge problem with dcc and i can asure u its not a port issue
<Naddix> do u know anything about this
<Naddix> i can get dcc but not send
<jet> Oh, sorry, I'm pretty clueless about IRC
<Naddix> or my buddy cant recive
<Naddix> lol ok
<Naddix> i cant find help anywhere nor on anywebsite
<Naddix> been fighting with this for over 3 hrs
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<Naddix> and of couse u goto chats and they say make sure ports r opened
<Naddix> hello
<CPrgmSwR2> What is your problem Naddix
<Naddix> i am trying to dcc to another computer
<Naddix> with konversation
<Naddix> i can recive files but when i try to send it times out
<tmerriam_> buddy's firewall in the way?
<Naddix> nope
<Naddix> i remote connected and opened everything
<asobi> what's a good gpu?
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix, are you behind a router?
<Naddix> its prett weiird
<Naddix> yes i am
<Naddix> all ports are opened
<CPrgmSwR2> do you know your friends ip address
<Naddix> with my router and his
<tmerriam_> @asobi... depends what you need to do
<Naddix> i even put my computer infront of the firewall to test
<Naddix> and still same issue
<Naddix> it seems like it is a program issue
<Naddix> he uses mirc and im using konversation
<asobi> top end/gaming
<asobi> using with kde 3
<Naddix> nope ubtunu
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: can you telnet to your friends computer across the required port
<Naddix> i never telenet before
<tmerriam_> you most likely want an nvidia. radeon isnt quite there yet with 3d yet.
<jet> tmerriam_: for the record the official name of the plasmoid appears to be recorded as two fields in the .desktop file
<CPrgmSwR2> telnet [IPaddress] [port number]
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> and this will get the file or show
<Naddix> files
<CPrgmSwR2> if you open a terminal
<Naddix> that are being offeres=d
<Naddix> yes i understand that
<asobi> well, i want something easily compatible as well
<Naddix> but the problem is the other way
<Naddix> me sending him a file
<tmerriam_> ive heard nvidia has good support. it is a binary blob, but the packages are in ubuntu, and it will probably work
<CPrgmSwR2> Yes, in order for you to send him a file, he has to listen on a particular port
<asobi> thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> If you can telnet to that port, then that isolates it down to the porgram
<tmerriam_> right now compatibility and performance are at opposite ends of the spectrum, sadly.
<CPrgmSwR2> if you can't than its an issue with your friends network setup
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> i did personally set up his router
<Naddix> remote connected to his router and set it up myself
<tmerriam_> quite a shame really, i think the radeons are a better value than a lot of nvidias offerings
<CPrgmSwR2> If you can recieve files suggest the program is working just fine, btw are you using the kde4 version or kde3 version
<asobi> so i should get budget card
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: radeon has been improving quite a lot
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: before my computer crashed the radeon card I had worked pretty well, this included composite support
<tmerriam_> it has, ive been folowing the development
<tmerriam_> ive never had fglrx working. good riddance imo
<CPrgmSwR2> what version is your card, mine was an r300
<tmerriam_> r580
<asobi> is nvidia more compatible than ati?
<CPrgmSwR2> asobi: yes
<asobi> k
<tmerriam_> ive heard good, but my experience with proprietary blobs, fglrx and other, has been very negative
<tmerriam_> my rule of thumb now is if the driver not in the kernel, or xorg or whatever, expect trouble
<asobi> where do you check for that
<tmerriam_> if the kernel supports a specific driver?
<asobi> yea
<CPrgmSwR2> The sad part was it took over a year before the fglrx driver was any good for the r300 chip set
<asobi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia is the best i found
<tmerriam_> http://kernel.xc.net/ this site is good
<Naddix> well i can telnet to his file fine but its the other way im having issue
<asobi> does gnome or kde matter?
 * asobi runs kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> interesting
<Naddix> very weird
<tmerriam_> i use kde. my girlfriend uses gnome. i think kde uses the compositing more by default
<asobi> that kernal link is over my head
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix, can you telnet to 172.0.0.1 across that port on your pc
<CPrgmSwR2> 127.0.0.1 is a loop back address
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> i will try this
<Naddix> ty CPrgmSwR2
<tmerriam_> lol. it shows the entire configuration for the whole kernel. you can load the full config and use Ctrl+F to find the device you want.
<tmerriam_> http://kernelnewbies.org/ this site is good too, though i dont use it very much
<asobi> i don't even know which kernel i am using @_@
<tmerriam_> 2.6.28
<tmerriam_> err.... jaunty right?
<asobi> hardy i think
<asobi> 8.04
<tmerriam_> type 'uname -r' at the console
<Naddix> CPrgmSwR2 im not able to connect to the share
<tmerriam_> dont want to upgrade or do you want the LTS?
<asobi> lts
<CPrgmSwR2> kde is starting to shape up quite nicely
<Naddix> how would ubuntu be blocking thi s
<Naddix> or is it the app
<Naddix> but i could not send in xchat either
<tmerriam_> @CPrgmSwr2 yeah, im using the beta for 4.3 its really slick. i think ill stick with stable versions after this, though
<Naddix> but i used my router assigned ip and it worked
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: same here
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: the telnet worked?
<Naddix> yes it did
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: I update so I am on the release canidate of kde 4.3
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: I just wish they would release kopete
<tmerriam_> whats the deal with the highlighted lines? are you doing something special, Cprgm?
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: In your router, do you have port forwarding setup
<Naddix> yes i do
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: it sounds like your router is blocking the connection
<Naddix> i would have had to go though my router to telnet
<Naddix> i used my router assinged address to connect
<CPrgmSwR2> because a telnet to 127.0.0.1 does not go through anything but your computer
<Naddix> wouldnt it
<Naddix> no i telnet using 192.168.2.3
<Naddix> which was asigned by the router
<Naddix> i wanted to test the ports
<CPrgmSwR2> if thats your computer IP address, that will work too
<CPrgmSwR2> 127.0.0.1 is a special ip address
<Naddix> loopback
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: that has to do with me putting your screenname in the text I am typing
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: what irc client are you using
<tmerriam_> CPrgmSwR2: like this?
<tmerriam_> quassel
<Naddix> konversation
<Naddix> i did use the 127.0.0.1
<Naddix> address
<Naddix> and i also connected to the share
<tmerriam_> CPrgmSwR2: quassel
<CPrgmSwR2> tmerriam_: I am not sure since I use konversation
<Naddix> me either lol
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> the thing is i wonder if the dsl modem is in anyway internfering
<Naddix> there is no firewall setup on the modem
<Naddix> i have that turned off
<Naddix> CPrgmSwR2 what program do u use
<kubuntuuser> I should probably ask for help here instead of #ubuntu :)
<tmerriam_> CPrgmSwR2: me neither. im new to using IRC, and i use Quassel cimply because it came with kubuntu
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> i tried xchat and same thing
<Naddix> it got to be that modem somehow
<kubuntuuser> are there any good xorg managers?
<tmerriam_> xorg managers?
<kubuntuuser> I seem to have hosed mine somehow thorugh installing compiz-fusion and the latest proprietary ati drivers
<kubuntuuser> so I get graphics glitches and I don't know how to fix it being a linux noob
<tmerriam_> what do you mean by xorg manager? ive never heard that term
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: prehaps its being blocked by a software firewall
<Naddix> not on my machine
<Naddix> not sure about the clients
<Naddix> my friends i did turn off his windows firewall
<kubuntuuser> oh, I thought that by now there might be a sane xorg.conf manager to figure out what I have and not mess it up
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: I would try downgrading to the previous proprietary ati drivers
<Naddix> he has the same router as me , i remoted to his router in order to open his ports
<Naddix> im going to try to get my friend to telnet to my file
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: its not what you messed up but probably has to do with the latest drivers released
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: its not uncommon for ati to release drivers with graphics glitches
<kubuntuuser> are there any good laternatives?
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: take a look at www.phoronix.com in the forums they usually take about the issues
<kubuntuuser> ok
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: there are at times opensource alternatives but they don't work quite as well as the closed source drivers
<kubuntuuser> it's like my monitor's trying to be in two modes at once, not good for the eyes either
<tmerriam_> ....for some things.
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: are you using Konversation?
<Naddix> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> because I see the default port range is 1026 to 7000
<Naddix> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> So it could be any of those ports
<Naddix> i can see which port the file is shared on
<Naddix> it alwasy starts with 1026
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<Naddix> when u share the file it says the external ip and which port its on
<kubuntuuser> one question, should xorg.conf have two monitor sections and two display sections?
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: depends, it can have one or two
<kubuntuuser> never had a 2nd monitor attached or anything
<kubuntuuser> 2 monitor, 2 screen, 2 device sections*
<CPrgmSwR2> WOW rafb.net/pastebin has been shutdown
<Naddix> my friend tried to telnet to the share and was not able to
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm...
<CPrgmSwR2> can you put your freinds pc direct onto the internet line
<CPrgmSwR2> so its not behind a router and try it
<Naddix> very very strange
<Naddix> yes i will try that
<Naddix> i did do that on my side
<CPrgmSwR2> Naddix: Yes I know, but what about your friends side
<Naddix> im going to do it right now
<CPrgmSwR2> kubuntuuser: there is a way to have the ati utility configure your xorg.conf file
<CPrgmSwR2> I wish I could remember the command
<tmerriam_> i think it was fglrxconfig or something....
<Naddix> does envy-ng work in kubuntu for these ati guys
<Naddix> i know there is a gtk version but a command based too
<tmerriam_> not sure that applies to me... support for my card was dropped from the proprietary driver a while ago
<Naddix> ok
<Naddix> brb
<naddix1> cprgmswr2 i got it
<naddix1> i had to dmz my router in the modem
<naddix1> if that makes sence
<naddix1> verizon is stupid
<naddix1> let that be know
<peabody> ok so if I boot into a recovery shell, everything is normal. But once KDM loads, when I try to open text-based terminals (tty1 etc) my monitor errors : Input Signal out of Range how do I fix this?
<fg56xfd> I was just trying to install kubuntu from a dvd. And when it booted up I chose "install kubuntu" it then went into a terminal style thing and kept reading off errors that started with "Buffer I/O Error" it did this for over minutes then finally stopped, said "welcome to ubuntu" and some other stuff and i was at a terminal. Not the usual gui you get for "install kubuntu" I also tried start/instal, and even tried older cd's that i know work. And
<fg56xfd> each time it did th same "buffer i/o error" messages. What is causing this, and how can i fix it?
<Peace-> fg56xfd:  what kind of pc do you  have
<Peace-> i mean is old ?
<Peace-> or very new
<Peace-> look like a kernel bug
<Peace-> looks like
<fg56xfd> Its a brand new HP G
<fg56xfd> G60*
<Peace-> fg56xfd: please make a bug report, that suound like a kernel bug
<kubuntuuser> yeah turns out there's something wrong with the proprietary driver, even with the prev version
<fg56xfd> Peace-: What di i report, i'm cant write down 30min worth of errors.
<Peace-> fg56xfd: you have only to describe the problem
<Peace-> fg56xfd: but with live cd it works?
<Peace-> i mean without installing ?
<fg56xfd> Peace-: No, it never boots up from a live cd, weather I do "install kubuntu" or "start kubuntu"
<fg56xfd> Im running off my original install of Kubuntu right now.
<Peace-> fg56xfd: have you tried with alternate cd?
<fg56xfd> No.
<fg56xfd> But I know the cd's im using work.
<Peace-> fg56xfd: and have you tried old kubuntu live cd?
<fg56xfd> Yes. I tried the CD i installed this instillation from.
<Peace-> or it's your first time you try to installl kubuntu
<fg56xfd> No, it is not.
<fg56xfd> Im on kubuntu, right now.
<alba_> hi i was just updating and i got an error message "the backend took too much time to process the synchronous request, you need to fork!" what does that mean exactly?
<Peace-> fg56xfd: so this problem apperars only with the dvd?
<fg56xfd> Peace-: DVD and CD's yes.
<Peace-> alba_: use the terminal
<alba_> it updated but i was just wondering what it means by you need to fork...
<Peace-> alba_: the kpacakgekit is not so stable
<peabody> alba_:  that means when a process executes linear it cannot run two commands at the same time with each other, and it needs to split into two different processes
<Peace-> ups
<alba_> aha i think i get it peabody  thanks :)
<Peace-> fg56xfd: i can't understand then , with dvd yes and cd no?
<alba_> and thank you too Peace-
<fg56xfd> Peace-: No, neither DVDs or CDs work/.
<Peace-> fg56xfd: so how did you install kubuntu then?
<fg56xfd> Peace-: I installed a while ago. I just went to reinstall tonight, and now its giving me this erro.
<fg56xfd> error*
<Peace-> fg56xfd: well..... maybe the dvd is cocked
<fg56xfd> Peace-: Like i said, i tried SEVERL.
<fg56xfd> SEVERAL*
<Peace-> md5 cheched?
<Peace-> checked?
<fg56xfd> Yes.
<Peace-> so i dunno no
<lautaro> hi
<lautaro> alguien habla español
<fg56xfd> lautaro: !es
<lautaro> hola
<lautaro> estoy en argentina
<fg56xfd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hystoriker> hi all. i have a problem with the new kde 4.3 rc on kubuntu 9.04. my desktop is not visible, but stays black most of the time. only for a few seconds i can see the destop with the plasmoids.
<alba_> i need to report a bug in launchpad, does someone have handy the url? its about the update manager and its funny behaviour
<lautaro> y como hago?
<alba_> lautaro,  /join #kubuntu-es
<Hystoriker> i am working on that machine, so the programs seem to work, only i cannot see any desktop or menu
<lautaro> esta bien pero yo quiero conversar un rato y no hablar del sistema
<lautaro> son todos programadores o que?
<Peace-> Hystoriker: why did you upgradet to unstable version?
<Peace-> Hystoriker: support is only for stable version.
<Peace-> lautaro: only english
<Peace-> lautaro: no other language please.
<lautaro> i dont want to speak of the system
<Peace-> !offtopic | lautaro
<ubottu> lautaro: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lautaro> ok, i didnt wnow
<Peace-> no problem
<lautaro> thenks
<fg56xfd> I was just trying to install kubuntu from a dvd. And when it booted up I chose "install kubuntu" it then went into a terminal style thing and kept reading off errors that started with "Buffer I/O Error" it did this for over minutes then finally stopped, said "welcome to ubuntu" and some other stuff and i was at a terminal. Not the usual gui you get for "install kubuntu" I also tried start/instal, and even tried older cd's that i know work. And
<fg56xfd> each time it did th same "buffer i/o error" messages. What is causing this, and how can i fix it?
<Hystoriker_> can anybody please help me?
<alba_> maybe you could try in #kde Hystoriker
<alba_> fg56xfd,  maybe you could try to install in text mode and see what happens... it might be a problem with the cd/dvd reader?
<alba_> then you can install the desktop with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i think that could be an option (as long as you can install in text mode
<alba_> besides, did you try to just check the option "try kubuntu without any changes to your hard disk"?
<fg56xfd> alba_: But I need a gui to do some partition editing, otherwise I might accidently delete the wrong one.
<fg56xfd> And yes, i tied the "try kubuntu" same thing, errors, then a terminal.
<alba_> hmmm do you have a lot of partitions?
<alba_> because its essentially the same than with a gui, just without it... they are easily recognizable unless  you have a bunch of them
<alba_> i.e i have one of 80 and one of 30... so i know for kubuntu is the one of 30
<Adola> Hi!  I have 3 kernels, I want a different one other than the default to be the one it loads.
<Adola> How can I go about this?
<alba_> and.. this might sound silly, but check the cd's or dvd's are clean.. happened to me once...
<fg56xfd> Ive got like four partitions.
<fg56xfd> And they look pretty clean.
<fg56xfd> Im even burning another one right now to try again.
<andresaguso> adola try to install kgrubeditor
<alba_> are you trying with cd's or dvd's? maybe you could try to swap between them if you have both...
<alba_> and see what happens
<Peace-> Adola: you could edit this file , to your own risk.., /boot/brub/menu.list
<Adola> andresaguso: Dial-up, can I configure grub.lst?
<Peace-> Adola: you could edit this file , to your own risk.., /boot/grub/menu.list
<Hystoriker_> can i somehow downgrade to whatever is the "official" kubuntu-kde version for jaunty?
<Peace-> Adola: or i think you have to press some key on the boot time , i didn't remember well
<Adola> Peace-: how can I make one of the kernel's default?
<agatha> and i found this fg56xfd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254468
<Peace-> Adola: yes you have only to change that file... just put at the fist the kernel you like... but AT YOUR OWN RISK, make a backup of that file..
<fg56xfd> agatha: It talks about making sure the cds burn correctly and etc etc. But I burned it from a a CD that I know works, since I installed kubuntu from it before.
<agatha> in the same machine fg56xfd ?
<fg56xfd> agatha: I see something about adding soemthing to boot paramaters. How do I edit those?
<fg56xfd> agatha: Yes, same machine.
<agatha> hmmm in the first screen you have the option to edit them
<fg56xfd> agatha: Alright, I'm going to try that.
<agatha> sorry that i cannot be of more help
<andresaguso> adola kgrubeditor is pretty easy just try to install it sudo aptitude install kgrubeditor
<andresaguso> u can configure what its the default boot
<andresaguso> or change the lines
<fg56xfd> agatha: Its fine, thanks for trying to help. :)
<andresaguso> u can use that file that peace tells u, kgrubeditor just its a gui :P
<Adola> Hey um, how can I ping a machine on a local network to see if it's connected?
<agatha> ping computername i guess Adola
<agatha> or ping the ip adress of the machine
<Adola> How do I get the ip of it?
<agatha> ifconfig (on the machine) or check the dhcp in the router, that will give you the ip adresses
<agatha> ifconfig, in the terminal of the machine you want to get the ip adress from that's better
<Adola> It doesn't show the ip, ifconfig doens't.
<agatha>    inet addr:192.168.0.182
<agatha> that's my ifconfig, and for sure is the adress of this machine, remember you need to do it in the other machine, not in the current one
<Adola> Ok, um, I see an inet addr for my ppp0 (Which is my dial-up) But, my eht0 is only an inet6 whatever that is, I need to fileshare, and I need to do that through ethernet of course.
<agatha> then adola do you have a router?
<Adola> Yessir.
<agatha> in most of routers (if not in all) there is a section for the dhcp
<Adola> eth0, lo, ppp0 , that's all I see.
<peabody> ok so if I boot into a recovery shell, everything is normal. But once KDM loads, when I try to open text-based terminals (tty1 etc) my monitor errors : Input Signal out of Range how do I fix this?
<agatha> there should also give you the computer names, with their ips (or the mac adresses with ip)
<agatha> but in which computer you are doing it adola? because ifconfig will show you the ip adress of the computer where you are asking it. not the other one
<Adola> agatha: Yes, I know.
<Adola> Ok, wait, what is DHCP?
<Adola> Should it be listed when I an ifconfig?
<agatha> nope its something the router does, assign an ip to each machine in the network.. i will try to find a 'better' explanation
<agatha> sec
<agatha> Adola,  i can explane it with my words or give you the wikipedia article... whatever suits you better...
<agatha> you tell me what you prefer
<Adola> Words please :)
<Adola> I'm unable to file share between these two ubuntu machines.
<Adola> (One is Kubuntu, the other, UNR)
<agatha> ok so when you have 2 computers in a network, each of them has an internal ip adress, to be identified on that network, dhcp is the service which assigns an ip to each machine in such network. Normally in the router, there is information about this
<agatha> thats why i am telling you to check the ip's in the router
<Adola> Ok, how can I go about doing that?
<agatha> you need to access the router...do you know the default gateway and username and password?
<Adola> Um....I don't believe it has one....
<agatha> um?
<agatha> are we sure you are using a router?
<Adola> Oh noes, it's a workgroup switch.
<agatha> -.-
<agatha> do you know the computer name of the other machine at least Adola ?
<Adola> agatha: Yes!
<agatha> so try pinging it
<agatha> i guess that should do... ping computername
<agatha> try ping -c 3 computername something like that Adola
<Adola> .....I can't remember the name of the computer...I think it's adola-netbook.
<Adola> I can't remember.
<Adola> >>>
<Adola> >.>
<FloodBotK2> Adola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agatha> ains Adola  heheheheh Adola ;) write in a terminal uname -a
<agatha> (in the computer you want to check if its connected)
<Adola> It said "unknown host"
<agatha> when you type uname -a?
<Adola> Yes.
<Adola> ping adam-desktop
<Adola> "ping: unknown host adam-desktop"
<agatha> no no Adola  forget about that for a second, go to the other computer and type uname -a
<agatha> and check the computer name first :)
<Adola> Yes, one is adam-desktop, the other is adam-laptop
<agatha> ok which is the one you need to ping/
<Adola> Ok, so, from desktop
<agatha> ?
<Adola> I was able to ping laptop..
<agatha> aha
<Adola> But not visa-versa
<agatha> that means that one of those the unknown host is not in the network
<agatha> you should be able to ping A from B and the other way around
<Adola> I can only go A-B not B-A
<agatha> then for some reason, b cannot see a
<agatha> i dunno if it might be related to the workgroup switch, i am not familiar with those
<Adola> God, I thought I was buying a router...THE PICTURE WAS SO SIMILAR>
<agatha> but to share information between both computers they will need to see each other
<agatha> i dunno Adola  for what i have read they are not exactly the same
<Fleck> just updated and now taskmanager doesn't show any tasks :)
<Fleck> (using ppa backports)
<divobtech> hello
<divobtech> how to clean the dicussion space on quassel IRC
<divobtech> please
<Adola> divobtech: /clear?
<divobtech> yes i want to clear the discussion space  for example the message that you sent me
<divobtech> divobtech:  /clear?
<Adola> Hi!  Ineed to set up a static ip for a local network.
<Adola> divobtech: yeah just type "/clear" that should work, without the "'s of course.
<divobtech> clear
<scott2211> anybody know of a good system monitor for kubuntu? not conky and preferably in plasmoid form
<divobtech> it is not work
<kioskadmin> da
<mattp_> HI, I have an issue with installing a program.  I want to install skype, however it depends on a version of libqt4-gui that is behind the version that I have installed
<mattp_> how do i force it to install skype?
<kioskadmin> can someone tell me how to connect to irc network starchat..using konversation
<warren_> hello
<robin0800> kioskadmin: try /j #starchat
<kioskadmin> #starchat
<Guest98733> i use jaunty, and saw latest kde rc is out, so i added tha ppa, but after upgrading and logging in again, it was all messed up, i removed all config files from my home, and a fresh kde desktop look like this: http://i40.tinypic.com/4hxte1.jpg
<Guest98733> what is the problem?
<Guest98733> can i downgrade the upgraded packages?
<fg56xfd> I have some updates that say they are "blocked" why are these blocked, and how can I unblock them?
<robin0800> Guest98733: Personally I would have just removed the panel then set up a new one
<Guest98733> i cant
<Guest98733> i even hav no win manager
<Guest98733> and i cant see any meny, desktop or whatever
<Guest98733> is it possible to see latest upgraded packages and downgrade them in terminal?
<Guest98733> i cant use this desktop at all
<robin0800> Guest98733: can you right click on the panel?
<Guest98733> yea
<Guest98733> but not on the desktop
<Guest98733> dos kde 4.3 rc work on you systems?
<robin0800> Guest98733: can you add and remove from panel?
<Guest98733> i removed the panel, but i cant add any panel anymore now
<robin0800> Guest98733: log off and log back in
<Guest98733> already tried :p
<Guest98733> i think the only way is to revert the upgrade
<stephan> kdebase-workspace-4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 is block? is this by intention?
<Guest98733> btw, i had to upgrade in terminal because i didnt see any updates in kpackagekit
<robin0800> Guest98733: In a console sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Guest98733> ok, its updating more packacges now
<Guest98733> why didnt it show up in the updater?
<robin0800> Guest98733: aptitude is better than the updater
<Guest98733> lol
<Guest98733> maybe because ppa are not trusted?
<Guest98733> nvm, rebooting to see if it works now, thanks
<Adola> I can't ping one of my machines, it says "network is unreachable" what's going on with it?
<joserios> HI
<fg56xfd> I have some updates that say they are "blocked" why are these blocked, and how can I unblock them?
<phant0m_> finally
<phant0m_> tht took bloody ages
<phant0m_> need some help pls
<^peter^> don't we all ?
<phant0m_> lol
<phant0m_> well my issue is with this os
<phant0m_> im on ubuntu
<Fleck> my too :) :D
<phant0m_> total noob
<phant0m_> not a clue where to sart im a windows defector
<phant0m_> start rather
<phant0m_> any advice pls?
<fg56xfd> What are you trying to accomplish?
<^peter^> phant0m_  if you mean you lost the desktop  .... welcome to the club
<phant0m_> well
<phant0m_> well now your askin
<phant0m_> ok
<phant0m_> rkhunter
<phant0m_> it came up with warnings and said i should check them
<phant0m_> now then
<phant0m_> what i am checking and where isnt an issue but how to deal with it is
<phant0m_> another issue is ive installed avg but i cant find the damn thing
<phant0m_> wheres the gui??
<phant0m_> ive looked in my menus
<phant0m_> dunno how to use nessus either
<alakhia> avg? antivirus program? That is for windows, no?
<phant0m_> and linux
<phant0m_> deb package
<Coyote`> hi there, i'm looking to install firefox 3.5 on my kubuntu jaunty, tho apt wants to install some weird packets, and particulary the packet ubuntu, is there anyway to do it with a more simple way ?
<^peter^> phant0m_  GUI is Grapical User Interface  mouse and screen, rather than keyboard.
<scott2211> Coyote`: download the firefox.tar.gz from their website
<alakhia> if you know the package name, you can run: dpkg -L <package_name>
<Coyote`> and compile it ?
<alakhia> that will give you all the files contained in the package
<scott2211> Coyote`: you just have to download and extract it. then put the folder wherever you want and run the firefox executable inside
<alakhia> look for either a man page, html docs, or something in bin directory to run directly
<phant0m_> yes pete thts kinda what i was expecting a gui that i can run the scan with
<Coyote`> scott2211 > ok i'll try now :)
<scott2211> phant0m_: open a console and type avg, see if anything runs
<phant0m_> ok
<phant0m_> command not found
<alakhia> phant0m_: are you trying to use protect others from virus or yourself?
<^peter^> try as su
<phant0m_> myself
<phant0m_> ok pete type su avg or su enter avg?
<scott2211> phant0m_: try 'locate avg' and see if anything is found
<alakhia> if you have only one machine at that is running linux, you are protected from a majority of them ... i don't bother with antivirus stuff
<fg56xfd> I have some updates that say they are "blocked" why are these blocked, and how can I unblock them?
<phant0m_> it just goes back to main command line as when i opened the terminal
<phant0m_> alakhia the reason i want the anti virus is to get rid of the rootkit tht rkhunter reckons i have
<scott2211> phant0m_: you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<phant0m_> both
<scott2211> 0_o
<scott2211> which are you running now?
<phant0m_> im usin ubuntu at the mo
<alakhia> fg56xfd: did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<scott2211> Menu -> Applications -> Accessories -> AVG... not there?
<phant0m_> no
<phant0m_> oh yeah is i386 different to the x64 bit version of ubuntu
<fg56xfd> de
<fg56xfd> Wrong window.
<phant0m_> another thing is my firewall
<phant0m_> im using firestarter and it says theres 108 serious thingys on it but i dont  know how to deal with them either
<phant0m_> there doesnt seem to be much help flying around on the net for ubuntu
<stephan> ?
<phant0m_> i mean like a general overview
<phant0m_> on how to use
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/   like this?
<phant0m_> i will stick with it tho theres no way im off back to windows
<phant0m_> ty bazhang ill look now brb
<Fleck> i have no taks in task manager running KDE 4.3 RC1, when i run plasma-desktop i get this: Object::connect: No such signal TaskManager::TaskGroup::itemRemoved(AbstractItemPtr)
<Fleck> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=27449
<phant0m_> sweet tht should help things a little
<phant0m_> any help for my firewall too ? im not sure how to deal with its findings
<phant0m_> brb
<bazhang> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<phant0m_> iptables?
<phant0m_> im using firestarter
<phant0m_> its saying 108 serious events so like what do i do
<bazhang> firestarter is the front end for iptables
<phant0m_> frontend?
<bazhang> the graphical interface
<phant0m_> and the backend?
<bazhang> iptables
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<phant0m_> ty ill take a look at tht
<phant0m_> theres another problem i need to sort i want to burn at a certain speed like in imageburn but dont seem to have tht option
<phant0m_> anyway round this
<Guest84199> Hi, i recently updated my HP photosmart 2575 drivers, cause it wouldn't scan. THe problem now is, that it won't print, it says it starts a print job, it says it completes it, but nothign happens. any ideas?..
<Guest84199> I use kubuntu 8.04, installed the hplib drivers along with the xsane project thingy.
<Guest84199> nvm, i got it, reinstalled native KDE drivers
<Guest84199> gbye everyone
<Fanfare> Guest84199: why using 8.04?
<molecule> kubunt VirtualBox  Problems iso no mounted why?
<Fleck> ok, in terminal installed plasma-dataengines-workspace and now i have all tasks in taskmanager ;)
<Fleck> molecule maybe iso file moved...?
<molecule> Fleck, now mounted iso image
<Fleck> my bottom panel is transparent, how do i change that...?
<phant0m_> ok got a new problem
<phant0m_> rkhutner log file permission denied
<phant0m_>  i am root user and it wont let me in
<phant0m_> Ddos?
<victim> Fleck: try right clicking on the panel, or add a new panel and delete the transparent panel
<Fleck> added new panel on the top - anyway transparent
<Adola> How can I start a network connection I made?
<Adola> Network Management
<stephan123> hey, i have broken my system, can only boot from cd, is there a way to remove the supicious package?
<scott2211> what happens when you try booting normally?
<stephan123> no mouse and no keyboard and shell
<stephan123> if i boot a older kernel i have mouse and keyboard and x but no networking
<scott2211> boot that and then do an update?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: tried the recovery console?
<stephan123> ksplice (the suspected package) says it needs network to be removed
<scott2211> can you give it a wired connection?
<stephan123> its wired
<scott2211> hmm
<stephan123> is there a way to "chroot" into it, and remove the packe?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: yep
<stephan123> how?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: type sudo -s
<shadeslayer> stephan123: then chroot . /usr/bin
<shadeslayer> stephan123: one sec..did you cd to the drive on which / is located?
<stephan123> no
<stephan123> ok im there
<stephan123> root@ubuntu:/media/disk-1#
<shadeslayer> stephan123: go root and type chroot . /media/disk-1/usr/bin
<amik> at which point during startup is dns available? I'm getting related errors running apache james, only during startup...
<stephan123> chroot: cannot run command `/media/disk-1/usr/bin/': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> stephan123: hold on
<stephan123> shadeslayer: i can cd there
<stephan123> it is there
<stephan123> shadeslayer: is this correct ? root@ubuntu:/# sudo chroot . /media/disk-1/usr/bin/
<shadeslayer> stephan123: i did this a few days ago... ill get the logs
<stephan123> ok, im hoping again (a bit), this is realy annoying
<shadeslayer> stephan123: almost there :)
<stephan123> :-D
<shadeslayer> stephan123: run chroot . /bin/sh
<stephan123> from /
<shadeslayer> stephan123: now type ls -la to be sure
<shadeslayer> stephan123: from your /
<shadeslayer> stephan123: if everything went correct ls -la should show your / :)
<stephan123> root@ubuntu:/# chroot . /bin/sh
<stephan123> # ls -la
<stephan123> insgesamt 2
<stephan123> drwxr-xr-x  30 root root   240 2009-07-03 09:49 .
<stephan123> drwxr-xr-x  30 root root   240 2009-07-03 09:49 ..
<FloodBotK2> stephan123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephan123> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1520 2008-04-22 18:10 bin
<stephan123> shadeslayer: look ok to my, how to see if its correct? how to move on?
<stephan123> shadeslayer: this are the files from the cd
<stephan123> shadeslayer: should i run: ﻿sudo chroot . /media/disk-1/usr/bin/sh ?
<DOOM777> did anyone have plasma crashing horribly with
<DOOM777> Unrecognized character: /
<DOOM777> Unrecognized character: /
<DOOM777> ERROR: syntax error
<FloodBotK2> DOOM777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> stephan123: there? i got disconnected there :)
<stephan123> yes im there
<stephan123> ﻿(10:30:07) stephan123: shadeslayer: this are the files from the cd
<shadeslayer> stephan123: so did it work?
<stephan123> ﻿(10:31:37) stephan123: shadeslayer: should i run: ﻿sudo chroot . /media/disk-1/usr/bin/sh ?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: yes...
<stephan123> how to exit the prev. chroot?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: exit
<stephan123> root@ubuntu:/# sudo chroot . /media/disk-1/usr/bin/sh
<shadeslayer> stephan123: no need for sudo there if you already are root
<stephan123>  No such file or directory ,
<DOOM777> did any of you have problems with plasma?
<stephan123> but i can navigate there
<DOOM777> with "Unrecognized character:?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: no i said /bin/sh not /usr/bin/sh
<stephan123> ups
<shadeslayer> stephan123: run chroot . /media/disk-1/bin/sh
<stephan123>  /media/disk-1/bin/sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<shadeslayer> stephan123: strange...it worked for me earlier...
<stephan123> grml
<stephan123> how to mount my /home partition readable so that i at least can backup my development database?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: i can paste my conversation if you wish...
<pavan_> I see something called lrm in df -k. This seems to link to some old kernel version (post which I've not been able to upgrade). What's this?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: first do sudo fdisk -l to determine the partition
<fg56xfd> For some reason my computer isnt picking up a signal from my wireless router (that is less than 6 inches away from the computer) Sometimes it will pick up a signal from it and from a few others around me, but sometimes it wont see any. What would cause it to act like this?>
<shadeslayer> stephan123: then sudo mkdir /media/home;sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/home where sdax is the partition no. from sudo fdisk -l
<stephan123> its already writable but only as root
<shadeslayer> stephan123: no idea on that...
<amik> at which point during startup does DNS become available?
<shadeslayer> amik: have a look at bum
<shadeslayer> !infp bum | amik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infp bum
<shadeslayer> !info bum | amik
<ubottu> amik: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<amik> shadeslayer: I will, thanks
<shadeslayer> !bum | amik also see
<ubottu> amik also see: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stephan123> shadeslayer: on a new install can i use the installer to mount my old /home partition , or will it be earased?
<shadeslayer> stephan123: the /home is a diff. partition?
<stephan123> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> stephan123: then just reinstall / , and under custom partition's set the current /home to /home again and dont formatt it
<amik> shadeslayer: I'm looking at bum, it's a service manager, but I still have no idea what service I'm looking for (none of them seem to mention DNS or even networking)
<shadeslayer> amik: there should be something called dnsmasq or similar
<sabgenton> is there a netbook remix for kubunut
<sabgenton> kubuntu
<shadeslayer> sabgenton: one is planned for karmic :)
<amik> shadeslayer: nope. to clarify: I'm not looking for a DNS server, but the point at which DNS lookups become possible (as a client)
<shadeslayer> amik: ohh.. i dont know then sorry..
<sabgenton> shadeslayer: hmm I know someone who has kubuntu on there netbook and they told me to find the netbook remix
<sabgenton> but I can only find that on ubuntu's website
<shadeslayer> sabgenton: then what you are looking for is UNR..
<amik> shadeslayer: ok, thanks :-)
<sabgenton> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<sabgenton> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> sabgenton: its called Ubuntu netboot remix...
<amik> shadeslayer: actually I can't see anything like dhcp or networkmanager in the list either...
<shadeslayer> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<sabgenton> dum bot
<Tm_T> sabgenton: that "ubuntu netbook remix" itself is nothing but few extra packages IIRC
<sabgenton> k
<Tm_T> and a bit different default configs
<sabgenton> Tm_T: well its a usb image anyway
<Tm_T> nothing you cannot get into regular Ubuntu
<sabgenton> instead of an iso
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: and a different GUI :)
<Tm_T> sabgenton: so is others if need be
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: that's the "extra packages" bit
<mofux> hi
<mofux> when will kde4.3 rc1 be available for testing?
<Tm_T> sabgenton: so, for netbook, you can run normal Kubuntu just fine
<shadeslayer> mofux: see topic
<mofux> shadeslayer: aaah, cool, thanks alot
<shadeslayer> mofux: no problem :)
<fg56xfd> My wifi doesn't seem to be working, and when I go into "hardware drivers" and select the madwifi drivers nothing seems to be happening. Anyone know what would cause this?
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: did you just select them or did you install them?
<fg56xfd> shadeslayer: I clicked "activate" from the hardware drivers menu, but unlike when I chose the nvidia drivers no seperate window came up with a progress bar or anything. And the circle stays grey, not green.
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: did you have a look at the wiki?
<fg56xfd> Didnt know there was one.
<fg56xfd> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fg56xfd> What other package do you need aside from "build-essential" to build from source?
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: cmake and other dev packages
<shadeslayer> !compile | fg56xfd
<ubottu> fg56xfd: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help with a multiple screen set up?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<_4strO> hi there
<bentob0x> the plasma update is nice
<_4strO> just a little question, where Quassel come from ?
<_4strO> apparently it just appaer today
<_4strO> is it supposed to replace Konversation ?
<shadeslayer> _4strO: its there from 4.0
<shadeslayer> _4strO: and yes its a replacement for konversation
<_4strO> shadeslayer: ho i didn't see it before :p
<shadeslayer> _4strO: hehe..
 * _4strO have to open his eyes (better)
<_4strO> shadeslayer: ok anyway thx for the answer
<_4strO> too late ...
<fir3ee_> str0?
<_4strO> nop
<_4strO> i have another pb with my Kde, i don't know how to disable/enable the wireless by default
<ee> Anyone has experience using KDE developing GUI? Or is there have links talking about KDE API calls?
<ee> Or QT API calls?
<amik> ee: I find them online, each at it's own site. mostly just by googling
<BaudThief> argh... how do I manually set up DNS settings in jaunty? Network manager does nothing, my wired connection doesn't even show up lol
<amik> ee: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/index.html
<amik> ee: http://api.kde.org/
<BaudThief> w00t got it, editing resolv.conf still works
<DOOM777> how do I reinstall plasma?
<Tm_T> DOOM777: in konsole, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-workspace-bin"
<DOOM777> hmm
<amik> is there a good (gui?) tool for seeing startup daemon dependencies?
<amik> also, why are there rcX.d scripts to start NetworkManager, but no equivalent scripts to stop it?
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help with a multiple screen set up? with separate seesions running on each
<amik> Gargoyle76: I've never used them with separate sessions...
<Gargoyle76> amik: I would like to have one monitor not flip desktops when the other does
<Gargoyle76> amik: i've got them running under twinview...but it's just not what I want....I get a "X" cursor on the other monitor like it's waiting for the session to start...but how to start it?
<ee> Thanks, it really helpful!
<DOOM777> hey i have a stupid problme
<DOOM777> i  have no access to files and directories in my home directory
<DOOM777> as in /home/username works
<DOOM777> but anything inside that cant' be accessed
<DOOM777> what this could be
<DOOM777> Gargoyle76: do you have nvidia
<amik> Gargoyle76: I'm using TwinView and it works as I'd expect - the second monitor (TV) has just the background (which I set to black), and I can move the mouse, windows, etc. from the first monitor on to it by dragging...
<amik> Gargoyle76: I use nvidia-settings to configure it and it works...
<DOOM777> Gargoyle76: i am using Twinview also, same as amik
<DOOM777> Gargoyle76: sudo apt-get install nvidiaglx
<Yanick_> hi, I'm running a KRDC instance, and the window is maximized, like fullscreen, but not fullscreen... how can I restore it's size to normal without closing it?
<Yanick_> alt+click doesn't move it. Alt+F5 or Alt+F6 doesn't do anything
<amik> DOOM777: "can't be accessed" as in directories or files? maybe u removed the x permission from the directories?
<Tm_T> Yanick_: alt+F3 brings window menu ?
<DOOM777> let me try
<BluesKaj> DOOM777, you have to be more specific nvidiaglx-180 or ?
<DOOM777> BluesKaj: 180 is best
<BluesKaj> depends on the card
<DOOM777> amik: thanks
<DOOM777> BluesKaj: maybe. I am the least profficient in linux
<BluesKaj> DOOM777, then don't tellppl to install something you're not sure will work for them
<Yanick_> Tm_T, nope
<amik> while we're on the topic, does using the restricted drivers gui thing just do an apt-get or is there something else to it?
<BluesKaj> amik you choose which driver is recommended and then it uses that
<BluesKaj> it=HAL
<amik> BluesKaj: but does it use it just by installing the package normally or does something more complex?
<BluesKaj> it has to do with the kernel and graphics driver support
<BluesKaj> !HAL
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<amik> BluesKaj: in other words, if I want say nvidia 180 drivers, does selecting it in that gui and apt-getting it result in an identical system?
<flithm> Hey all, when I try to play anything through my soundcard the app just freezes.  The module is loaded fine, alsa appears to be working, I can control the mixers, but sound output always freezes. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<BluesKaj> amik , the drivers are sort of held in escrow , ready to be called  when you make your choice , but choosing a driver which isn't recommended may break your system.
<BluesKaj> amik but apt-get installing the right driver works too :)
<afeijo> why apt-get isnt offering the update to firefox 3.5 ?
<BluesKaj> afeijo, because it's not an official release
<amik> BluesKaj: so they're all installed (as in downloaded and available), but only one of them actually gets loaded and used?
<afeijo> are you sure? thats weird, it is official, its on the main page, and all articles about it
<BluesKaj> amik , yeah, that's about right
<amik> FF 3.5 was officially released a couple days ago afaik
<afeijo> yep
<flithm> http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<amik> my windows boxes are updated, but kubuntu is still waiting...
<BluesKaj> afeijo, if it was official then FF would have auto-upgraded
<amik> I thought the ubuntu FF package disables the built in auto-update mechanism, and uses only the regular distro repos, no?
<afeijo> BluesKaj: it did on all windows that we have here, but our linux machines that Check for Updates menu item isnt even enabled
<flithm> BluesKaj: Ubuntu doesn't put the newest version into backports.  Firefox 3.5 is definitely official, but that doesn't mean they'll backport
<afeijo> amik: that what I was thinking, only thru distro
<afeijo> but distro isnt updated yet to 3.5
<flithm> they might soon because it's a high profile app, but usually they don't
<BluesKaj> the linux version isn't ready
<flithm> yes it is BluesKaj
<afeijo> BluesKaj: I downloaded the tar.gz file
<BluesKaj> well then go for it
<amik> I agree - it's very high profile, and will hopefully be available as soon as they package it (apply the ubuntu patches etc.) and make it available in the repos. I hope :-)
<afeijo> I always installed it thru apt-get, not sure where to unpack it
<afeijo> I'll wait
<flithm> you can install from the mozilla nightly ppa repo
<BluesKaj> downloading the tar file tells me it's not official for linux yet ,  it's not an official upgrade in linux
<afeijo> if the file is on the firefox site, its official enough for me lol
<BluesKaj> tar file means it's still testing on linux
<amik> I'd love to upgrade too, but to be honest, it won't make any difference for the time being ;-)
<BluesKaj> well afeijo , have fun
<afeijo> you too
<BluesKaj> I've read poor reviews for FF3.5
<afeijo> amik: its faster, and better memory management, it will make lots of difference to me I hope, as FF here after 5 hours under use go over 1 gb ram
<flithm> BluesKaj: where does it tell you that?  I don't see aything about that
<BluesKaj> flithm, checkout techrepublic
<flithm> BluesKaj: you said "downloading the tar file tells me it's not official for linux yet" -- I don't see anything about that in the tar file
<canen> isn't there an easier way to clean up kernels than manually removing them?
<flithm> the download page makes it look like it's out and never mentions anything about testing for linux or anything like that
<afeijo> lol
<amik> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.5/releasenotes/ - looks official to me, linux included
<BluesKaj> flithm, if FF was "official" for linux , the next time you used FF , it would auto-upgrade to the latest version without having to compile from source
<afeijo> its just the folks who deal distro need more time to update it
<amik> BluesKaj: afaik ubuntu disables the FF build in updater, so that all updates go through the repos
<flithm> BluesKaj: that's absolutely not true.  Mozilla team releases firefox, and ubuntu packages it.  Mozilla doesn't package for Ubuntu.  And Ubuntu does not automatically put new versions of apps into the package repo
<flithm> new versions must go through the backports procedure
<BluesKaj> amik, yes that's a given , that you have the repos in your sources list
<flithm> BluesKaj: I am the author of an app that in the ubuntu repos so I know how it works
<phant0m_> anyone got any advice on how to view rkhunter log it wont let me in
<phant0m_> permission denied even as root
<BluesKaj> well bully for you , but it's still isn't official
<amik> BluesKaj: the point is that the FF auto-upgrader is disabled in the ubuntu packages.
<amik> I just hope they package it up quickly, so that it remains shiny enough when we get the upgrade!
<flithm> BluesKaj: please provide a source for your information.  I think you just don't understand how packing works on Ubuntu.  Just because it's not in the ubuntu repos doesn't mean a release isn't official.  Those two things have nothing to do with one another!
<phant0m_> anyone ? rkhunter?
 * BluesKaj wonders how he got FF3.0 without a repos deb
<amik> phant0m_: what permissions does the log file have?
<phant0m_> ?
<phant0m_> root
<phant0m_> i launch from terminal as root
<phant0m_> and then when its done it tells me to access log file
<amik> phant0m_: if u run 'ls -lk' on the file you're trying to access, what's the result?
<phant0m_> when i try to it tells me to get lost basically
<phant0m_> ok hangon ill try it
<amik> anyway, I think there's just confusion over the semantics of 'official'. There's Mozilla's official FF 3.5 release, already out. Soon there will be an official FF 3.5 ubuntu package release.
<BluesKaj> flithm, official for windows maybe, in linux if it isn't in the repos, it's not official IMO
<Sakamocchi> Hi, anyone to know the way to set two monitors as one desktop?
<amik> other distros may or may not already have an official <distro> package available in it's repos
<flithm> BluesKaj: You realize that Ubuntu isn't all of linux right?  Lots of other distros already have packages for ff 3.5 in their repos
<phant0m_> /var/log/rkhunter.log: Permission denied
<amik> Sakamocchi: if u have nvidia drivers, u can run the nvidia settings app (nvidia-settings) and configure TwinView. works for me...
<phant0m_>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<phant0m_>     Checking for group file changes                          [ Warning ]
<amik> phant0m_: if u run 'sudo ls -lk /var/log/rkhunter.log', what's the output?
<phant0m_>     /usr/bin/rpm                                             [ Warning ]
<phant0m_> oh ok brb
<BluesKaj> ok , flithm , I stand corrected , official for (k)ubuntu, but it's the onlu linux I'm using atm
<phant0m_> -rw------- 1 root root 73 2009-07-03 14:14 /var/log/rkhunter.log
<BluesKaj> only
<phant0m_> so what does tht mean then?
<amik> phant0m_: it means the file is both owned by root, and can be read and written only by root.
<Sakamocchi> can I set it with krandrtray?
<BluesKaj> frankly  flithm why should we care about "official in other distros" , they don't count here anyway
<amik> phant0m_: now what happens if you run 'sudo less /var/log/rkhunter.log'?
<flithm> BluesKaj: no worries, I know it's confusing.  If we want to get really pedantic, FF 3.5 is already available in Ubuntu 9.10's repos.  The Ubuntu MOTU team is just really cautious about putting new releases of stuff directly unto the Universe repo.
<phant0m_> k brb
<flithm> BluesKaj: the whole point is that the FF 3.5 linux release IS official, done, final, and out.  And that it is not available in 9.04's repos.
<phant0m_> Info: Start date is Fri Jul  3 14:13:57 BST 2009
<phant0m_> [14:13:57]
<phant0m_> [14:13:57] Checking configuration file and command-line options...
<phant0m_> [14:13:57] Info: Detected operating system is 'Linux'
<phant0m_> [14:13:57] Info: Found O/S name: Ubuntu 9.04
<FloodBotK2> phant0m_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amik> BluesKaj: almost true - except for the fact that once the original developers made a realease, it means it's *possible* to make an ubuntu package release. before that, it's not possible. so it serves as a sign a sign that it's just around the corner, not waiting for anything other than package maintainers to wrap it up.
<BluesKaj> yeah flithm , well, if it ain't in the in the repos it ain't offical , that's my story and i'm sticking to it :)
<amik> phant0m_: it looks like you're reading the log file... no more 'permission denied'? (btw type 'q' to exit the "less" viewer)
<phant0m_> ok ty
<amik> phant0m_: maybe u were just missing 'sudo', which u need to put before any command to make it run as root (with root privileges)
<flithm> lol BluesKaj just stop being so stubborn, and you might actually learn something :).  I'm okay with whatever you want to believe though.  But I guarantee you that kind of attitude is going to hold you back in life
<BluesKaj> amik, I'm running karmic , but I don't have the nerve to install FF3.5
<amik> BluesKaj: but it's shiny! don't you like shiny things?
<phant0m_> probly ive literALLY JUST MOVED TO UBUNTU FROM WINDOWS SO IVE NOT A CLUE WHAT TO DO
<phant0m_> damn caps
<BluesKaj> flithm, hold me back in life ...heh that's a laugh ...I'm 65 and retired :)
<amik> phant0m_: I just migrated a while ago, learning a lot myself - good luck!
<phant0m_> ty again
<amik> phant0m_: some day you'll pay it forward to some other noob, just as I am now :-)
<phant0m_> lol you re probably right
<BluesKaj> ppl giving me advice about "life " cuz we disagree about a browser ...wow
<flithm> BluesKaj: sorry... that's the kind of attitude that's held you back in life
<phant0m_> lol blueskaj
<amik> BluesKaj: the browser it just the symptom :-)
<BluesKaj> flithm , amik, who made you experts on life ...you have to live it
<amik> BluesKaj: lol, never thought I'd be saying such a sentance in any context...
<phant0m_> amik even though ive looked at these logs and found tht there is something there i dont actually know what to do to remedy it
<tsimpson> can we move the offtopic chat to -offtopic please?
<amik> So, how about Chrome in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> but tsimpson . I'm about to get lecture in living  my life , can't you wait for some sage advice ?
<phant0m_> tbh i dont think i would trust anything tht comes from google
<amik> phant0m_: well I don't know rkhunter (or even what it is), so I'm afraid I can't help with that...
<phant0m_> rootkit hunter
<flithm> phant0m_: whats going wrong?  I use rkhunter all the time
<phant0m_> it tells me 3 warnings
<phant0m_> now rkhunter does its job ok
<phant0m_> but i dont know how to deal with the warnings
<amik> phant0m_: btw, for future tasks, 'sudo' is to run command line commands as root, and 'kdesudo' is for running GUI (window-based) apps as root...
<Ultimate_darknes> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<phant0m_> soz amik btw?
<flithm> phant0m_:  it's probably because those files have changed after a system update or something.  Are they changes relating to system files?  You can update rkhunter's database by doing "sudo rkhunter --propupd" and should probably do "rkhunter --update" then "rkhunter --check" to run it again
<flithm> phant0m_: but run as root with sudo of course
<amik> phant0m_: what's soz?
<phant0m_> btw stands for??
<flithm> phant0m_: by the way
<phant0m_> ok ty
<amik> and soz?
<liberfiasco> There are no windows showing in task manager.
<phant0m_> lol for bein so ignorant as to not know what btw is
<liberfiasco> in RC1
<tsimpson> amik: "soz" is a short form of "sorry"
<amik> tsimpson: 10x. funny I never heard it... I've been in this business for quite a while...
<tsimpson> it's used in informal situations
<BluesKaj> ok guys, I'm gonna try FF3.5 ..I'll report back
<BluesKaj> soz is new to me as well
<BluesKaj> must be a brit thing :)
<tsimpson> yep :)
<tsimpson> we're a lazy bunch
<phant0m_> yeah it is where you from
<amik> oh. then cheers :-)
<BluesKaj> we use sry , so we canucks are lazy lot at time s too
<tsimpson> no, we actually say "soz", verbally
<phant0m_> you see how long ive been under windows even effecting my slang terms lol i should sue
<amik> tsimpson: like 'sauce' with a z?
<amik> there we go offtopic again... so I'll repeat an unanswered question from earlier:
<amik> at what point during startup are DNS services (client-wise, not server) available?
<phant0m_> i aint a clue what your talkin about
<tsimpson> amik: not quite, start saying "sorry" (the "so" bit), but end with a 'z', like the end of "buzz"
<phant0m_> lol
<amik> tsimpson: yeah, I realized my question was silly, coz u say 'sauce' differently too :-)
<BluesKaj> hmm offtopic ... ?
<flithm> amik: depends, are you using DHCP?  if so, then the DHCP client usually sets /etc/resolv.conf from the info it gets from the DHCP server.  In Ubuntu's case this is typically done whenever NetworkManager connects
<phant0m_> we dont say it funny we spawned english language
<amik> phant0m_: of course. It's english language itself that's funny. others just try to fix it :-)
<phant0m_> lol yeah spose they do
<amik> flithm: I've gotten that far, but still stuck: I see that resolv.conf has a comment saying it's generated by NetworkManager. I see NetworkManager being started as S50NetworkManager (with no corresponding K, btw)
<BluesKaj> if you spoke any of the scandinavian languages (except for finnish)  then you'd know that english merely another derivative of old norse :)
<amik> flithm: but when I start james as S51, I still get errors (I actually added a printout of resolv.conf to the beginning of the init.d/james script - which shows a blank resolv.conf)
<flithm> amik: no K part is fine... what's the actual problem?  I missed the beginning of the problem I think
<phant0m_> flithm this is what i got [14:43:07]   Checking for local host name                    [ Found ]
<phant0m_> [14:43:07] Info: Starting test name 'startup_malware'
<phant0m_> [14:43:07] Info: Found local startup file: /etc/rc.local
<phant0m_> [14:43:07]   Checking for local startup files                [ Found ]
<FloodBotK2> phant0m_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liberfiasco> I've upgraded to RC1 in backports.. and there are no windows in task manager, the only way to switch between windows is alt-tab.. anyone knows anything about that?
<amik> flithm: I'm trying to run Apache JAMES (their Java mail server) as a daemon on startup. When run manually - no problem. when run during boot - I get errors looking up DNS stuff.
<liberfiasco> it's such an obvious bug.. it could't have gone missed like this :S
<liberfiasco> especially since they focused on task manager in the beta..
<amik> flithm: so I figured the network (whatever that includes) may not be set up yet. so I set it up to start after NetworkManager (S51 after S50), but still - nada
<amik> flithm: and I think NetworkManager does have something to do with it, because resolv.conf is generated by it, and gets emptied by it during boot (that's the symptom I see) only to be filled again with the nameserver by the time the system is up and running.
<phant0m_> /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3186001882: data
<phant0m_> /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3121711648: data
<flithm> amik: the problem is that network manager may not connect until you log in depending on how it's set up.  Do you use wireless or anything?  have you tried putting it in /etc/rc.local?
<phant0m_> suspicious file types according to rkhunter
<flithm> rc.local is guaranteed to run after everything else
<flithm> phant0m_: those are fine
<BluesKaj> network manager is flaky , wicd works well here on 3 machines , both wifi and eth0
<liberfiasco> meh brb
<amik> flithm: no wireless
<phant0m_> so why has it had me on a wild goose chase
<amik> flithm: I followed instructions of using update-rc.d to set it up. what's rc.local?
<tsimpson> phant0m_: because rootkit hunters are not perfect and will almost always throw up at least one false-positive
<flithm> phant0m_: it's just being cautious.  shared memory files can be a cause for concern but pulse creates those for a reason.
<phant0m_> right ok ty
<flithm> amik: rc.local is the init script that runs last.  You can use it to run things at startup that you know need to run after everything else
<flithm> amik: it might be a good way to test... put like "cat /etc/resolv.conf > /tmp/TEST" in there, reboot, and see what's in there
<amik> flithm: is there anything network related that gets set up after NetworkManager?
<amik> flithm: I will. that's exactly what I did at S51, which I expected to be ok, but it was still empty (i.e. before NetworkManager filled it in - even though it ran after NetwrokManager!)
<amik> That's one thing I think linux makes way too wierd and error prone. in windows, there's just explicit dependencies. u can mark for each service what it depends on, and everyting just works by itself.
<flithm> amik: what is the dependency information you put in your S51 script? Did you say networking and network manager need to start before it?  Try renaming it to S99 just for kicks
<flithm> amik: I suspect you might have got the dependencies marked wrong
<amik> flithm: quite possible... what/how should it be?
<amik> I actually thought the Snn numbers determine the order, and thus implicitly the dependencies
<amik> is there some good tutorial on this whole business? couldn't find anything helpful
<flithm> amik: not quite.  They determine the desired order.  The init system is much more complex now than it used to be, it can even start services in parallel.  Thus the dependency system.  You should have "X-Start-After: networking NetworkManager" in there I think.  And you created the script in /etc/init.d/ right and then symlinked it to rc3.d and rc5.d?
<amik> yep, a manual "/etc/init.d/james start" works correctly, and I used update-rc.d to set up the levels
<flithm> amik: the X-Start-After should be in the comments at the top of the file.  Have you manually verified that the script is in rc3.d rc5.d?  (good to be sure it's done the right thing)
<amik> so doesn't that mean anything S51 will run after S50? why the explicit X-Start_after? is that a script command?
<amik> the scripts are in rcX.d, and everything does run. just with these dns errors.
<amik> well I suppose now I have a new google term to search for (x-start-after). I'll read up and see what I can learn...
<amik> thanks!
<flithm> The numberings still matter yes
<flithm> My theory right now is that when S51 is running NetworkManager has started but the DHCP client hasn't finished getting an address yet, so resolv.conf hasn't been written to yet
<amik> ... or maybe not. googling linux x-start-after gives nothing.
<flithm> It could be wrong, but that's my guess
<Gargoyle76> doom777: i have set all that up...it works well...sry yes nvidia card...i want to run it as a separate x screens
<amik> so they start in order but don't wait for completion before moving on? that's possible...
<DOOM777> Gargoyle76: can you run nvidia config?
<Gargoyle76> yep
<Gargoyle76> doom777:yep
<amik> flithm: I gotta run... but thanks for the insights, I'll try reading up some more later.
<amik> cya!
<flithm> amik: no problem... btw check the cups init script it uses x-start-after
<flithm> good luck
<Doom777> you set them up as separate x screens in X Screens Display Configurations?
<Gargoyle76> doom777: it comes on but w/o a background or anything...just the "X"
<Gargoyle76> doom777:yep
<Doom777> dunno then. I am prety noobish. sorry. My final guess would be to restart X server
<Gargoyle76> doom777: what is MetaMode?
<Doom777> basically it is a possible configuration for a desktop
<Doom777> like 1280x1094_75
<Doom777> 75 is the refresh rate
<BluesKaj> hmm, FF3.5 installs as a seperate browser ..doesn't see any of the settings, bookmarks or extns on FF3.0
<Gargoyle76> doom777: gotcha
<shadeslayer> anyone have this bug : Note that these packages have a bug which causes X to die during the upgrade. The upgrade will continue and you can reboot when it is done.
<shadeslayer> while upgrading to 4.3 RC1
<fg56xfd> I can't seem to get my wireless to work. I've tried almost every walkthough on the wifi page, and none of them seem to work. Sometimes when i boot up it will scan everything and it will see all the wireless signals around me (usually 2 or 3, the closest being my wireless router that is about 6 inches from the laptop) but most of the time when I boot up there is nothing displayed under Network Manager. And if i enter the ssid of my wireless
<fg56xfd> router it shows no signal from it. How can I get wireless working?
<BluesKaj> fg56xfd, try wicd
<fg56xfd> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<BluesKaj> !info-wicd
<shadeslayer> !info wicd | fg56xfd
<ubottu> fg56xfd: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<fg56xfd> wicd says "No Networks Found"
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: how about iwlist scan in a  terminal?
<BluesKaj> wicd has to be setup in preferences, fg56xfd
<fg56xfd> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209052/
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: i said " iwlist scan " :)
<fg56xfd> Oops.
<fg56xfd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209054/
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: didnt detect any networks
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: maybe a problem with the router?
<fg56xfd> shadeslayer: It's worked before. And i usually pick up neighbrors also.
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: hmm..what card?
<fg56xfd> Its a Atheros chipset.
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: is the router working fine?
<fg56xfd> shadeslayer: I have no other way to check wireless on it, but im running wired though it right now.
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: i need to go for 25 min....
<fg56xfd> shadeslayer: Alright.
<shadeslayer> fg56xfd: did it work?
<Sakamocchi> Hi, i want to set two displays as one desktop in KDE on ubuntu.
<Sakamocchi> then i install grandr and try to set up.
<shadeslayer> !dual | Sakamocchi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Sakamocchi> perhaps dual. I have never use the word dual in this meaning.
<shadeslayer> Sakamocchi: actually i thought that was a factoid...im fishing in ubottu
<shadeslayer> !xrandr | Sakamocchi
<ubottu> Sakamocchi: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sakamocchi> ok. i refer to the url. thx
<takoski> hi i have a problem with video  http://rapidshare.com/files/251463298/OGV-2.ogv.html  also with mozilla do this problem.Only when the page is refreshed
<mattos> where do I find more of networks for quassel irc
<Dragnslcr> mattos- could probably ask Google
<Dragnslcr> Anybody can run an IRC server, so there really isn't a predefined list
<BluesKaj> mattos , google irc servers , you'll fins a large list
<BluesKaj> find
<mattos> hehe, thank you...
<mattos> I am on it...
<fg56xfd> Ive tried everything i can to get my Atheros wireless to work. Some times when I boot up it sees my network and all the networks all around me. But most of the time when I boot up it dont see any of them, and when i manually enter the ssid to my router it says there is no signal (even though its less than 6 inches away) Ive tried almost every guide on the ubuntu wifi page and none of them work. And most people with atheros cards report them
<fg56xfd> working sraight out of the box. Can anyone help me get this working?
<pavan_> What is this lrm stuff that I see on df -k?
<linuxbomb> what is a good indexing search for jaunty?  I've tried google desktop and strigi and dont like either
<DOOM777> hey
<DOOM777> quick question
<DOOM777> does anyone know how to make the Desktop Cube animation to show only on one screen in a TwinView?
<BluesKaj> linuxbomb, I just use : locate file/app | grep username  ,  in the konsole
<ytoox> I installed banshee and tagerine music sharing but no one can enter the folder on the network. Is there anything I can do?
<Thesilentwarrior> hey guys, i have a lil problem, i am using a portable pc that is like... OLD, just to say it kindly, and i am running kubundu, its kinda slow atm, is there any stuff i can change to make it use less resources?
<Thesilentwarrior> btw, doesnt even have 3d card... it came with windows 2000, so, its old, probably a pentium 0.8 ghz or something, but with 1 gb ram
<mattos> hehe... finally I figure out how to use this, thank you for Drangslcr and Blueskaj
<Daskreech> Thesilentwarrior: kill plasma and akonadi and nepomuk?
<CPrgmSwR2> Good Morning
<BluesKaj> mattos , remind me ...I've forgotten :)
<mattos> where to get the list of irc
<BluesKaj> okm
<Daskreech> Hi CPrgmSwR2 How are you?
<CPrgmSwR2> Daskreech: fine
<Daskreech> Great :)
<Daskreech> how are things?
<CPrgmSwR2> Daskreech: I am really enjoying how kde 4.3 is shaping up
<CPrgmSwR2> Daskreech: there great
<Thesilentwarrior> darkreech what are those?
<Daskreech> CPrgmSwR2: Nice eh?
<CPrgmSwR2> Daskreech: yeah it is
<Daskreech> Thesilentwarrior: Are you running KDE4 ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Daskreech: I ditched vista for kde
<Daskreech> good choice
<Thesilentwarrior> darkreech, i am running kubuntu lastest, so, i bet i have KDE4, yes
<CPrgmSwR2> Thesilentwarrior: you can always check by doing a help about kde in a kde window
<Thesilentwarrior> darkreech, i am not normally a linux user, i use linux on this one, because its too slow for windowsxp for example, and kubuntu works much better and looks alot nicer
<Daskreech> Thesilentwarrior: plasma is the desktop akonadi is the "stuff server" currently only used for mail and contacts so unless you have those open a lot you don't need it running nepomuk is cool but not really a "need" as yet
<Daskreech> Thesilentwarrior: if you like you can try KDE3 which is lighter
<Daskreech> or LXDE
<Thesilentwarrior> i love kde4 xD
<Daskreech> Me too :)
<Peace-> kde3 was not lighter
<Peace-> kde4 is better
<Thesilentwarrior> it wasnt?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> kde4 is faster and ligher
<Peace-> only 222mb on the start
<Peace-> with kwin effects
<Thesilentwarrior> darkreech, how can i disable them permanently so that i can just start up pc with them closed
<qwebirc670869> back, sorry,  did a google search on same tab xD
<compilerwriter> Anybody here have an nvidia Geforce 4xx working in Jaunty?
<BluesKaj> nvidia Geforce 4-what ?
<thesandman> is anybody here familiar with flags/queries within the root system?
<thesandman> Blueskaj: are you familiar with the root server flags/quries?
<armewurst> hello
<BluesKaj> thesandman, i usually use this command : locate file/app | grep root
<thesandman> and what does that do?
<armewurst> could some1 answer me a question? i am a noobie to linux/kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !ask | armewurst
<ubottu> armewurst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thesandman> Reason asking is because I ran the root servers ip numbers and two of them come back DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE and the other one was the ARMY
<armewurst> i have a amd x2 64 bit cpu .. should i get the 64 bit edition of kubuntu?! is it much faster?
<BluesKaj> thesandman, shows the location of the file/app
<armewurst> or is it just for ram over 4 gb?
<thesandman> huh!?
<BluesKaj> which root servers ?
<armewurst> desktop
<BluesKaj> armewurst, ppl have said there are some flash issues with 64 bit , but they could be solved , I'm not sure
<thesandman> well i ran the command dig and it showed me 14 root servers present and when I run the command w it says 2 users and it usually says 1 user...now it says 1 user plus x-session manager when it was just 1 user no x-session-manager
<armewurst> hm ok then i´ll try the 386 edt. thx
<BluesKaj> thesandman, what are the usernames with " w "...if they aren't yours then you might have a piggyback , if you're wireless
<BluesKaj> do a trace oute on IPs
<BluesKaj> traceroute
<thesandman> no i'm not wireless...i'm on a desktop presently...and I dont see any user names
<ashenwood> hello
<BluesKaj> thesandman, military are known to have sniffers out there
<BluesKaj> thesandman, aamof , someone else mentioned the same situation as yours , not too long ago , also in the US
<thesandman> Bluskaj: so are you not in the US?
<BluesKaj> thesandman , no I'm in Canada
<thesandman> Blueskaj: How lucky you are ...free Medical...and not all that unecessary spying on civilians
 * compilerwriter stands and sings O Canada
<BluesKaj> yeah, free medical , if one can find a doctor
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ?
 * compilerwriter pours BluesKaj a snifter of Napoleon
<Peace-> i was in canada and i always found out a doctor
<thesandman> Bluskaj: so are you saying it's hard to find a Doctor or good Doctor?
<BluesKaj> not all mediacal costs are covewred , thesandman ..ask some canadians going thru chemo-therapy
<BluesKaj> thesandman, both
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> in italy is all free
<Peace-> bu we pay a lots of tax
<BluesKaj> yeah
<thesandman> Blueskaj: I saw on a Micheal Moore Documentary that Canadians had the best Doctors as well as Health Care
<compilerwriter> Peace I beg to differ.  It is not free.  You all pay for it in confiscatory taxes.
<compilerwriter> Thesandman I live in Indiana and you would not believe the number of first rate doctors that left Canada to practice in the US.
<BluesKaj> we have good doctors , just not enough of them ...the greedy ones go stateside and are millionaires in 5 yrs , the really dedicated ones stay
<Peace-> compilerwriter: well if you have to pay alone your disease i think it coulb be a bit hard
<thesandman> no i wouldn't believe it
<compilerwriter> True it could be hard Peace.  That is why we have insurance companies.
<Peace-> compilerwriter: so you pay...
<BluesKaj> the health system here saved my wife's life last yr so I shouldn't complain too much :)
<compilerwriter> Indeed we do Peace, but we don't think for an instant that it is free.
<thesandman> why is medicine cheaper in other countries...I saw on that same documentary that a astmah inhaler cost 150.00 here in the us and in Cuba it's like 5.00
<BluesKaj> thesandman, greed and the profit motive
<thesandman> so true
<BluesKaj> we have price controls on essentials
<Peace-> compilerwriter: well if one has not money or can not work  it has doctor for free as me that i work
<thesandman> Blueskaj: How is the job scene there?...as in "is there plenty or a variety of work there"?
<BluesKaj> our economy is quite slow right due to our depenedence on export markets like the US and Europe ,
<BluesKaj> right now
<BluesKaj> altho we didn't suffer the bank and financial institution failures like other countries
<nikitis> How are ATI drivers for KDE?
<nikitis> For older laptop ati cards
<tsimpson> the drivers aren't for KDE, they are for the Linux kernel, it just depends if the driver released by ATI support your card
<tsimpson> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikitis> I was just asking how well they perform?
<nikitis> I'm trying to decide to put windows on it or not.
<Tm_T> nikitis: should work just fine
<tsimpson> try it out and see
<zos> I have the following problem with my KUbuntu, Jaunty: upon booting networking doesn't work, I have to issue /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zos> although ifconfig shows I got a proper IP address from IP provider for ppp0 interface
<zos> this is becoming increasingly annoying
<zos> does anyone knows what the problem might be?
<DOOM777> sorry not me
<mot> since upgrading to kde 4.3 (final) did anybody notice that their taskbar is white/opaque?
<mot> as in...it's no longer a dark tinge, but a light one..is there a way to change that? it's quite ugly
<cinex> not me mot
<cinex> maybe you can fix it in the themes options ?
<cinex> skin things
<mot> where's that at?
<nikitis> is 4.3 final out?
<SSJ_GZ> nikitis: Nope :)
<mot> must be a rc then
<nikitis> rc1
<mot> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3941/snapshot1l.png
<mot> check this out..take note of the fonts of the desktop as well as the taskbar at the bottom...just randomly happened after upgrading my 4.3rc packages after reboot...any ideas?
 * cinex checks
<cinex> hmm gwenview downloads images now :/
<nikitis> Why are you using all gnome programs?
<nikitis> xchat. pidgin
<mot> lol what?
<mot> those are "gnome" programs? how do you figure?
<cinex> its transparent
<mot> i've been using those for years.
<nikitis> They use the GTK library
<nikitis> not the QT
<mot> right, nonetheless
<nikitis> GTK is gnome
<mot> cinex, yes, i notice that...it's also not supposed to be 'clear'-looking either
<cinex> right click desktop, go into appearance settings and change the theme
<nikitis> Instead of pidgin, use koepote
<mot> nah
<cinex> does that get rid of it mot  ?
<mot> that's quite alright. kopete is a piece of crap
<mot> 1 sec cinex
<nikitis> instead of xchat, use konversation
<cinex> koepote is not nice
<mot> no, that's quite alright
<cinex> neithe ris konversation lol
<mot> a lot of kde's standard apps are garbage
 * cinex likes amsn
<mot> same
<mot> kopete fucks up my msn buddylist
<cinex> what did u change the theme too ?
<cinex> im using 'jimmy'
<fg56xfd> Ive tried everything i can to get my Atheros wireless to work. Some times when I boot up it sees my network and all the networks all around me. But most of the time when I boot up it dont see any of them, and when i manually enter the ssid to my router it says there is no signal (even though its less than 6 inches away) Ive tried almost every guide on the ubuntu wifi page and none of them work. And most people with atheros cards report them
<fg56xfd> working sraight out of the box. Can anyone help me get this working?
<mot> i didn't change the theme
<mot> brb need to reboot
<mot> this upgrade f'ed me all up, heh.
<cinex> mot, change the theme, it might make it coloured
<cinex> meh
<cinex> fg56xfd: what module are you using ?
<fg56xfd> cinex: How can I find that out?
<cinex> have u compiled any drivers for it ?
<cinex> madwifi possibly
<fg56xfd> I dont know honestly, ive tried so much I'm not even sure what its using now.
<cinex> k, can u tell me the model of the card fg56xfd ?
<fg56xfd> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x
<cinex> k
<cinex> u could always try ndiswrapper
<COm_BOY> hey guys can you tell me how to edit that route file in linux
<COm_BOY> i have got duplicate route entries.. so that i am getting (DUP) ping replies
<cinex> fg56xfd: it seems u need to compile drivers as the default ones with ubuntu are not good enough
<COm_BOY> anyone here can tell me how to edit that route file
<freestaff> türkçe bilen varmi aranizda?
<fg56xfd> cinex: Ive tried a few madwifi guides, and every time it fails right at the start. It can never get the tarball from the madwifi site. And if i go to the madwifi site the downloads section is down.
<cinex> im reading that its being replaced by athk5
<cinex> im trying to find a list of supported hardware
<fg56xfd> Well them im doing it all wrong.
<fg56xfd> Lol.
<cinex> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/About/ath5k
<mot> problem solved
<cinex> ar242 isnt listed
<cinex> what was it mot ?
<mot> the new packages changed my theme from oxygen to air
<mot> sorry, but air is butt-ugly
<cinex> told ya so
<mot> in terms of the way it half-asses skinning the taskbar and certain menus (black-cornered edges and whatnot)
<cinex> :P
<cinex> athk5 supports ar2424 fg56xfd
<cinex> so i would try that one
<cinex> remembering to blacklist the other ones
<fg56xfd> How would I go about doing that?
<cinex> download it, compile it, install it, blacklist and unload the ones u have now, then load it :)
<cinex> ill find a guide
<fg56xfd> Thank you.
<cinex> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<cinex> TRIED THAT ONE ?
<FloodBotK2> cinex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fg56xfd> I dont believe i have.
<cinex> there is always ndiswrapper :/
<cinex> method 2 was reccomended fg56xfd
<fg56xfd> cinex: I did try that first way before, becuase i remember me downloading it and it just downloads sometihng called "download:
<fg56xfd> I dont believe I tried method 2 though, trying now.
<fg56xfd> Ok, i did try that one too, because I remember getting "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-backports-modules-intrepid""
<cinex> what version of kubuntu are you on fg56xfd ?
<kreator> wy chuje
<fg56xfd> 9.04.
<cinex> kde4?
<fg56xfd> Yes.
<fg56xfd> Ah, i was just using the wrong one.
<fg56xfd> I can never keep up with the stupid "names" for each release.
<fg56xfd> The guide says "Then on System/Administration/Hardware Drivers make sure Atheros driver is activated." But the onyl Atheros driver there is Madwif, and you just said that is old.
<cinex> fg56xfd: try:- apt-cache search  linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<fg56xfd> I found the package
<fg56xfd> I just got mixed up.
<fg56xfd> Since you said use ath5k, not madwifi, but this tutorial is for madwifi
<cinex> its all very confusing.
<fg56xfd> Yes, it really is.
<cinex> as long as you know how to blacklist the ones that didn't work it should be fine really
<fg56xfd> Im up to the step where it says enable the atheros drivers from "hardware devices"
<cinex> then remeber what u need for when you reinstall
<fg56xfd> And every time i click on "activate" everything grays out, and it never installs anything.
<Peace-> cinex: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<cinex> fg56xfd: check the link Peace- just posted
<fg56xfd> Alright.
<fabricio_> ola
<fabricio_> boa tarde
<fabricio_> para todos
<cinex> anglais?
<fg56xfd> cinex: Ok, so using that ath_pci module, should i go unblacklist all the instances of that that i previously blacklisted?
<cinex> no, not unless it works
<cinex> u can modprobe a blacklisted module and it will still load
<fg56xfd> Ok, well im going to restart and see if it works.
<cinex> well it wont load when u reeboot
<cinex> you'd have to: suso modprobe ath_pci
<cinex> sudo*
<tzanger> good afternoon... what's the menu editor called in kde 4?  it used to be kmenuedit
<tzanger> aha it still is
<cinex> tzanger: right click them menu and select edit
<tzanger> the alt-f2 wasn't autocompleting it and I thought it didn't exist
<cinex> well right click the K-button
<fgx65fd> Ok, so I tried "modprobe ath_pci" and it said "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release." Then i opened wicad, and it still wouldnt connect.
<ward> hello I have a weird problem after upgrading to KDE 4.3 RC1 -> When minimize windows they don't show up in taskbar
<ward> ALT+TAB shows me they are there
<ward> but nothing in task bar
<ward> *task manager
<cinex> fg56xfd: u could try something other than wicad
<fgx65fd> Like what?
<cinex> network-manager-gnome
<cinex> or the widget that comes with kde4
<cinex> knetworkmanager might work too
<fgx65fd> I looked for that widget, but couldnt find it.
<fgx65fd> Ok, installing knetworkmanager
<fgx65fd> Says i need to restart.
<ward> anybody had this issue with taskmanager before?
<cinex> ward, have u got a taskmanager widget on the menubar?
<ward> yes
<cinex> or taskbar or whatever it is called
<ward> worked before
<ward> but now I see this
<ward> The following packages have been kept back:
<ward>   kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdm linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ward>   plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-widgets-workspace
<cinex> add another one, or replace it.
<FloodBotK2> ward: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ward> ah dist-upgrade ;)
<ward> installing now
<ward> hope it works
<fg56xfd> Whats the name of that widget for the network thing in kde4 so i can install it. I prefered it over this knetwork thing.
<cinex> network manager
<fg56xfd> The widget isnt there.
<cinex> fg56xfd: u will have to look into ndiswrapper, which uses the windows drivrs
<fg56xfd> But ive used wireless before.
<fg56xfd> Without using that.,
<Alonea> is the 64 bit version ok on hardware support now or should I stick with 32 bit?
<Alonea> Daskreech: hey!
<rubyat> Alonea: 64 ok on amd64 execpt for ati
<Alonea> rubyat: I got worse. intel graphics card...its evil.
<Alonea> rubyat: is it ok if its intel instead of amd?
<rubyat> they hold latest kernel back....not sure on your gfx
<Alonea> rubyat: last I had on my graphics card is for the os itself its ok, but anything in wine crashes, but I last tried around 4-6 months ago
<gauz> i want to read the contents of the environemtn variable $path
<gauz> environment*
<gauz> how to do that ..please help?
<Dragnslcr> gauz- where do you want to do it, in a shell?
<gauz> yeah ..command prompt ..i wanted to check the contents
<gauz> konsole*
<Dragnslcr> Isn't it just echo $PATH
<Alonea> around how much space does kubuntu require now for root? Still 10 gigs or should I up to 15 to be safe?
<gauz> ahhhhhhh! ..case sensitive!
<gauz> i had tried using echo $path ..nothing showed up!
<gauz> thanks!
<Alonea> and lastly are swap partitions necessary and its 1.5 the amount of ram you have?
<BluesKaj> hmm, installing FF3.5 breaks thunderbird link to URLs ..well it broke mine anyway
<rubyat> Alonea: base system takes about 3.5gb...how much ram available?
<Daskreech> hi Alonea :-)
<Daskreech> Alonea: caught me out to lunch
<Daskreech> Alonea: Wine is weird for64 bit support. mostly because it's running code that you can pretty much assume is NOT 64 bit compatible
<Daskreech> Alonea: swap partitions are only needed if you are likely to run out of RAM
<Alonea> Daskreech: well, the video problems i had were on 32 bit
<Alonea> rubyat: 2 gigs
<Alonea> rubyat: its a laptop
<rubyat> Alonea: prolly won't need swap unless doing heavy lifting
<Alonea> rubyat: when I had it at 10 gigs when I tried to upgrade to 9.04 there wasn't space so thats why I asked.
<Guest96795> hallo
<Alonea> rubyat: i have root and home on separate partitions
<Guest96795> where am I
<Guest96795> i just tried this irc-button
<Guest96795> ?
<tonii> !welcome Guest96795
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonii> meh
<Guest96795> error: selfdestruction
<Guest96795> what is this
<Guest96795> and why am I only a guest?
<tonii> this is a help channel for Kubuntu
<Guest96795> aah ok i see
<Guest96795> how can i change my name or get an account?
<mohamedanna> hi every one
<Guest96795> hi
<tommy_> how can i get an account?
<tommy_> oh
<Tommy> ha i got it
<Hoshiman> lala
<Hoshiman> does someone here speak german?
<Daskreech> Alonea: make swap
<Hoshiman> how can i get to an other cannel
<Daskreech> Hoshiman: no would you like somewhere that speaks german ?
<Hoshiman> yes
<Daskreech> !de | Hoshiman
<ubottu> Hoshiman: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cjae> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjae> anyone know about nvidia 185.14 or whatever it is, I got a thing in my email about and xorg crack or something? I need separate x screens to work, does anyone know if canonical/ubuntu is going to include nvidia 185 with 9.04 jaunty?
<cjae> about it*
<Tm_T> cjae: not gonna happen unless there's some really heavy reason to
<cjae> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Tm_T> that's not for regular users
<cjae> well windows open on wrong screens and separate x screens doesnt work at all, is that enough reason? not trying to be rude btw
<Tm_T> cjae: are you sure that driver would fix this?
<cjae> yes says so in release notes
<Tm_T> hmm, you can try, but has no warranty (:
<peter_> Hello
<cjae> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<cjae> Fixed XineramaQueryScreens to return 0 screens instead of 1 screen with the geometry of screen 0 when XineramaIsActive returns false. This conforms to the Xinerama manual page and fixes an interaction problem with Compiz when there is more than one X screen.
<aaa_> hi!
<Daskreech> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Alonea> Daskreech: ok, sorry, had lunch as well. how big is swap? 1.5 the amount of ram?
<Daskreech> Alonea: for 2 GBs if you aren't doing heavy things .5 -1 times the size is good enough
<Alonea> Daskreech: ok. no, all I do in linux is program and see how much drama I can create by trying to do things like compiz and wine. I sure make my life difficult
<Alonea> Daskreech: it was odd when I could do compiz with no issues but any application in wine would crash like no tomorrow. Complete black screen, total freeze. have to hold down power button.
<Daskreech> Alonea: What makes that odd?
<Alonea> Daskreech: really just the fact that 3d accel works ok in os, but any applications in wine freeze that requires it...its a problem with the card/drivers. Its even bad in windows. That and I probably just don't understand whats really going wrong
<Daskreech> Alonea: Ah yeah I know that it's annoying
<Daskreech> Hooray I got 3D games working in Kubuntu now to play some through wine
<Daskreech> *Mushroom cloud*
<Alonea> lol, that would be about right
 * Daskreech sits in a black sooty room with large blinking eyes
<Alonea> Daskreech: I have the evil intel 965 card...
<Daskreech> heh
<Daskreech> The one that went crazy just before jaunty came out?
 * DOOM777 soooooooooooooooo tired of linux
 * Alonea cries as she is unable to raid in wow anymore due to card
<Daskreech> DOOM777: try FreBSD :)
<DOOM777> lol
<DOOM777> i just had this for three days
<Alonea> Daskreech: yeah, I remember I asked about it and they were like, we are working on it...
<Daskreech> DOOM777: ha ha learnt all you need to learn?
<DOOM777> it was three days of continuous configuration, installation, update, reinstallation hell
<slow-motion> hi
<Daskreech> DOOM777: Yeah Linux does that. Most of the time once that's done it works for years
<Daskreech> ubuntu is trying to buck that trend >_>
<Alonea> DOOM777: unfortunately, Linux has a learning curve. It all depends on why you want the os and what you want to do.
<Daskreech> but pretty much the outlay is worht it
<DOOM777> Daskreech: are you kidding me? I have no idea what most commands do, what signals are, how shells work
<DOOM777> Alonea: i am a programmer. I must know it :'(
<Alonea> DOOM777: same here, CS student at RIT.
<Daskreech> DOOM777: that makes you normal
<Daskreech> Outside of not knowing how shells work you are also a normal linux user
<Alonea> DOOM777: it get easier and linux is your friend if you are a programmer.
<DOOM777> Say what you want about evil windows and macintosh, but if they had as many problems, everyone would rain on them.
<DOOM777> yea, that's also an interesting concept.
<DOOM777> Want something to work? Write it.
<Alonea> my only problem with windows is instability and mac treats you like you are 12 and locks you out of everythign
<DOOM777> windows didn't have it's GUI crash  unrestorably, making me reinstall the entire damn os. TWICE.
<Daskreech> DOOM777: Eh? :)
<Alonea> that and the options for compiling in windows are very undesirable for me
<DOOM777> ****ing plasma
<Daskreech> DOOM777: ha ha you'd get mad if i told you how to fix that
<Alonea> well, kde4 is still in the works so if you want a kde that is tried and true, go for 3.5
<DOOM777> actually, problems went away once I installed 4.3
<DOOM777> Daskreech: how?
<Alonea> yes, tell me in case I run into it...going to be installing it after I burn it.
<DOOM777> Alonea: what year are you in?
<Alonea> DOOM777: well, with all the transfer madness I am considered year 3 by credits (its a 5 year program. 1 year of co-op)
<DOOM777> you will get straight masters?
<Daskreech> DOOM777: mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* ~
<DOOM777> lol, I tried that
<Alonea> no, not doing the BS/Masters at the same time thing. I will get my masters, but not at this time. If I get a job that will pay for it, I will.
<DOOM777> it made everything completely messed up, icons all over.
<DOOM777> cool
<Daskreech> DOOM777: You have to logout before you do it ;)
<DOOM777> i did
<DOOM777> i did through ctrl+alt+f1
<DOOM777> tty
<Alonea> RIT is a very good school for CS though and I have learned so much this year. CS also forces unix on you. You have to use it to turn assignments in.
<DOOM777> yea, our university barely had any unix
<DOOM777> except a little bit of cygwin
 * Alonea grumbles about how evil try is
<Alonea> *shudder* I despise cygwin
<Alonea> we got labs with Solaris machines. the joy...
<Daskreech> DOOM777: hmm did you try  mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4_bkup
<DOOM777> no. But it doesn't matter. It works now.
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Alonea> be glad you did not try linux a year or so ago...the pains I had to go through for 3d accel and wireless internet...
<Daskreech> I'm one of the unfortunate people
<Daskreech> Yeah Wireless sucked
<Alonea> though what was that program that set up the 3d drivers for you that worked pretty well? jade? j...gah, forgot the name
<DOOM777> whatever, i'll go take a break
<Alonea> I think it was a 4 letter word..
<Alonea> breaks are good.
<Alonea> ok, it bugs me that I forgot the name.
<Alonea> bah, I will be back later.
<elwood> hi
<elwood> what about kubuntu on eeepc
<Daskreech> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<elwood> Daskreech:  thankss
<mrksbrd> i just installed a pci wifi card (intel wm3945abg) into my laptop, when i run lspci it's not listed in the rundown
<jessica_> How do I install ati drivers for an ati XPRESS 200M (laptop card)
<jessica_> The option didn't show up on install
<MJack> Hey anyone know how I can enable Emerald/Compiz to be the main screen manager at startup? I used to set it up in System Settings > Advanced > Session Manager but now Session Manager only has 1 screen and is lacking options.... I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty with 4.2.1 KDE. Thanks.
<Daskreech> MJack: It's in default applications just choose it
<MJack> Daskreech, I see it now... just seemed odd place after having it in the Session Manager screen. Thanks.
<harjot> Guys how would i be able to disable the power coming out of a usb [no device name] without going into bios
<harjot> any1?
<harjot> Guys how would i be able to disable the power coming out of a usb [no device name] without going into bios
<harjot> Daskreech: Guys how would i be able to disable the power coming out of a usb [no device name] without going into bios
<harjot> No1?
<harjot> help plz
<harjot> just say if u dont know
<harjot> PEOPLE WHY SO SILENT?>
<MJack> lol... don't think everyone is activly paying attention to IRC...
<MJack> and sorry I don't know how to disable power to a USB port.
<Tm_T> harjot: it's night in Europe
<harjot> Tm_T:  SO
<harjot> MJack: thats fine as long as u said
<harjot> any commands to diable power eaching a usb port?
<harjot> any1?
<harjot> all: wak up'
<harjot> any commands to diable power eaching a usb port?
<Tm_T> harjot: stop, that doesn't help you
<harjot> stop what
<Tm_T> harjot: repeating
<MJack> harjot maybe you should do some researching on GOOGLE for tutorials ;)
<harjot> yes ive spent the last 1 our doing that [im ONLY 12]
<Tm_T> harjot: hmm, try asking in #ubuntu too
<Tm_T> harjot: but remember, no repeating (:
<harjot> y? cause theres more plls?
<harjot> ppls
<Tm_T> harjot: more people, yes, dunno about ppls you mention
<MJack> harjot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825219
<harjot> people is what i meant anyway ty 4 ur time and suggestions
<MJack> theres a start
<harjot> ty mjack
<harjot> but ive tried that already
<MJack> harjot it also helps when you tell us what kind of system your using ;)
<harjot> kubuntu 8.04
<harjot> laptop
<harjot> 3 usb hubs
<harjot> sudo echo suspend > sudo /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-2/power/level was the nearest [i think] i got to
<harjot> any idea mjack?
<MJack> Hmm....
<MJack> harjot: nope... I don't know... good luck.
<harjot> ok ty anyway
<faileas> i noticed there's a firefox 3.5 package in the repositories, but it installs a load of gnome related dependancies. Is there any way to get it installed without needing to download all that? I don't see why all that is needed, when firefox 3.0 didn;t need em
<harjot> right im back
<harjot> how does a person turn off his usb port without using bios [i have no such option]
<harjot> i want to be able to turn the power off and on within 8.04 kubuntu
<harjot> any ideas
<harjot> ?
<harjot> I have a laptop so the usb power does go when i turn it off
<harjot> no 1 r u all asleep?
<harjot> Tm_T: sorry if i am repeating
<vbgunz> I keep getting a "cannot examine encrypted directory" notice when I log into tty 1 - 6. Anyone know why? I do not want encryption anywhere on my system if I have it. how do I safely remove it?
<marco> is there any repo for installing qt 4.5.2 or qt 4.5.1 ?
<cjae> how do upgrade to new distribution eg. 9.04 with cli? sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<xjjk> cjae: update-manager
<cjae> I do not want to use gui xjjk
<xjjk> cjae: dist-upgrade misses things
<xjjk> cjae: there's a CLI version
<xjjk> for use by servers
<cjae> ah
<xjjk> cjae: the package is called update-manager-core
<xjjk> it includes a utility called do-release-upgrade
<cjae> because I am leary of the switch from adept to kpackagekit and the policy kit
<xjjk> yeah, this doesn't use any of those
<xjjk> and the upgrade process (should) be identical
<cjae> ok
<xjjk> unlike using dist-upgrade
<cjae> still using aptitude?
<cjae> syntax
<xjjk> no
<xjjk> the help is fairly straightforward, just run the command
<xjjk> it'll tell you what to do
<cjae> sudo aptitude update-manager-core
<xjjk> er, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<xjjk> something along those liens
<xjjk> lines*
<cjae> ok
<marco> from Kde RC1 to the final KDE 4.3, are there going to be more features?
<xjjk> marco: no
<xjjk> generally, anyway
<marco> ok
<xjjk> the idea of release candidates is to fix stability bugs
<marco> wht does KDe 4.3Rc1 runs soo sloww
<marco> i have a core 2 duo
<marco> 2.5 gb ram
<xjjk> are you using an Intel video card?
<marco> yes
<xjjk> yeah, I'm going to guess that's why
<xjjk> 4.2.4 is slow for me too
<xjjk> bearable enough for me to use, but I'm not happy
<marco> mmm
<marco> and what about nvidia cards?
<marco> does KDE runs fast there?
<xjjk> it was very, very buggy initially
<xjjk> but yes, now it does
<marco> ok
<cjae> xjjk, oh btw can I do this from a terminal emulator eg. konsole or should I use tty1 a real console
<xjjk> cjae: probably a real console, or a screen session
<xjjk> kdm may get restarted
<cjae> ok
<cjae> thank you
<xjjk> I'd probably do a screen session within a konsole
<tmerriam_> does anyone know what 'unknown error' means when installing/updating a package?
<goshawk> tmerriam_: go up
<goshawk> and read mroe
<tmerriam_> huh? was someone just talking about this? sorry, i just logged on
<goshawk> tmerriam_: look uyp
<goshawk> of the error
<harjot> how do i turn off a usb port without bios?
#kubuntu 2009-07-04
<harjot> Does any1 know how to disable usb ports? WITHOUT BIOS
<Fieldy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mrksbrd> can someone help me with this.........i removed my broadcom 43xx from my laptop and installed a intel wm3945 abg mini pci card back in it's place and when I lspci the card is not listed
<linux-hdtv> Hi, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats the link does not work in Kubuntu 9.04:
<linux-hdtv> apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse
<co2_> kubuntu/irc first!  *noob alert* hi :)
<linux-hdtv> hi co2 :-)
<co2_> i take it that it's ok to chat in here?
<BluesKaj> co2_, this is mostly a support chat , if you have question or need help with kubuntu we'd be glad to answer
<BluesKaj> if we know the answer :)
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<co2_> i'm brand new to anything other than windows.  i installed kubuntu (newest) and applied all patch/fixes.  i hear sound during startup and when you just messaged me.  i cannot play mp3s or stream from amarok 2.  i read mix reviews about pulseaudio and currently it is defered below HDA Nvidia.  I just wan't to listen to music while I cruise forums and learn this system.
<co2_> p.s.  world peace
<BluesKaj> co2_, in the konsole : alsamixer
<Master> hello ppl i need a little help here... how do i encrypt a folder with pass key?
<little> Is pass key the name of the software?
<co2_> BluesKaj, alsamixergui or alsamixer?
<harjot> plz view and solve :
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<harjot> PL HELP ME AT
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<faileas> harjot: people are less likely to help you if you keep spamming the channel. In general asking then waiting is best
 * faileas managed to get firefox 3.5 with a ppa. its a nightly build, but damn, its fast ;p
<harjot> i know i just needed to do it a last time
<faileas> also, you'd have better luck on #hardware or # electronics
<harjot> good noght people
 * faileas suspects you want a SPST switch on one of the power wires, or a DPST or DPDT switch connecting to both tho
<Adola> I've got a 2 ubuntu machines, when I try to acess my laptop via fileshare, in samba networks, It just says "timeout on server adam-laptop" I can't even see "adam-desktop" from "adam-laptop"
<Adola> One is kubuntu, the other ubuntu.
<geos> can you ping each other
<Adola> geos: Yessir!
<Adola> geos: I had to make a static ip for each, but, they both ping now.
<geos> why are you using samba and not nfs?
<geos> Win-machines in the network?
<Adola> geos: No win-machines.
<Adola> I had samba from something I was doing earliers...
<BunnyG> Hey useing kubuntu KDE 3 Remix, and was wondering how i could install my ati drivers?
<Adola> KDE3 remiX?!!?
<Adola> Is that like Ubuntu netbook Remix!?
<BunnyG> nah
<Adola> (I got a netbook, that's the laptop in this situ...Nevermind)
<Adola> How can I get "nfs"?
<BunnyG> 9.04 with kde 3
<BunnyG> Cant seem to find the hardware thingy thats in normal kubuntu/ubuntu
<Adola> geos: NFS? how can I get it?
<geos> Adola: might be installed already
<Adola> geos: How can I check?
<geos> Some information about nfs: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<Adola> Beacuse, under the samba sharing properties, NFS is disabled, with no option to enable it.
<geos> server: nfs-kernel-server
<geos> client: nfs-common
<Adola> Does each machine have to have nfs-common installed?
<Adola> Beacuse, I'm on dail-up, and the netbook has no modem...
<geos> yes
<geos> nfs-kernel-server might also install it
<Adola> Does one machine HAVE to be a server?
<geos> yes
<geos> same with samba ;-)
<geos> every machine with shall provide data must be a server
<Adola> Each machine has samba installed, neither has NFS.
<Adola> Can't I use Samba to do this?
<geos> but you also need a samba server
<Adola> Oh dear...
<geos> (if you havn't installed one already)
<Adola> I don't think I installed a samba server.
<Adola> I jaust have samba-common
<geos> explains a lot ;-)
<Adola> So....I need a samba server?
<Adola> ....AND the nfs stuff?
<geos> so I think setting up nfs is easier
<geos> no either samba or nfs
<geos> of course you can use both
<Adola> Ok.
<Adola> Well.....
<Adola> Since, I can't get NFS for the netbook, and it already has samba, I need to do this with samba...
<geos> Adola: I've to go. If you speak german, you normally can find some good hints in the ubuntuusers oder kubuntu-de wiki
<Adola> Ok, thanks :P
<geos> bye
<devineman> Hi guys.girls, I'm having a problem with my USB headset.  I have changed the alsa.conf file and let it grab the USB Audio output, but I still cannot get sound playing to it from any programs.  It is shown in the mixer though my main speakers are taking the audio output.  Does anyone have anything I can try to fix this please?
<devineman> I'm on 9.04 btw with an Intel HD Audio onboard card, and a Trust (C-Media) USB headset
<Adola> devineman: What kernel?
<Adola> My mic didn't work on 2.6.28, or 2.6.29, but it did on 2.6.30
<devineman> Adola, can't recall off of my had, just checking
<devineman> *head
<devineman> Adola, 2.6.28
<devineman> IU'll upgrade then try again thanks
<devineman> *I'll
<devineman> Adola, welcome back, I've got the 2.6.28 kernel, I'll upgrade first then try again.  Thanks for the help
<eyecreate> hey guys, i'm trying to upgrade my Kubuntu 9.04 to 4.3 rc1, but I've come across a problem. apt-get dist-upgrade fails with this:
<eyecreate> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.95-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<eyecreate>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkephal.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<fisvis> hola
<fisvis> a toda la sala
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> I am shocked that kubuntu karmic still has openoffice.org 3.0 rather then 3.1
<Pici> CPrgmSwR2: #kubuntu is for supported releases of Kubuntu, Karmic discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<CPrgmSwR2> Then how about for hardy same story
<fisvis> alguien habla espanol?
<Pici> No, Hardy has already been released.
<Pici> !es | fisvis
<ubottu> fisvis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fisvis> gracias
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<CPrgmSwR2> ubottu: eclipse is very outdated as its up to 3.5 where the repository has 3.2
<CPrgmSwR2> eclipse is missing the php tools
<gamepockets> can anyone help with formating an external hd that keeps saying an error occured during process??
<darthanubis> does kubuntu come with ANY gnome stuff installed by default?
<darthanubis> I'd like to start with as pure a KDE start as possible
<CPrgmSwR2> darthanubis: yes, openoffice.org
<darthanubis> fair enough besides that?
<CPrgmSwR2> darthanubis: it downloads a lot of gnome packages when I install firefox, so my assumption is that its mimimal
<CPrgmSwR2> darthanubis: I am not sure why you would care
<darthanubis> why care why I care
<darthanubis> I just don't want gnome stuff or I'd install ubuntu proper
<darthanubis> I don't need FF
<Byron> Hello everyone. I have a minor issue. I have audio from everything except Firefox. Known issue? Solution?
<Byron> Is there an option that I'm missing somewhere?
<vismad> hola buenas noches, soy nuevo en linux
<vismad> y me gustaria un poco de ayuda
<Pici> !es | vismad
<ubottu> vismad: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vismad> si podria alguien ayudarme
<khaije|amalt> isn't there a 'latest kernel' ppa for jaunty?
<Byron> Has anybody had issues with audio playback on firefox?
<khaije|amalt> anyone know when ff3.5 hits the repos
<ron_> hello irc world - I am total noob to irc - but hoping to find help with a project I am working on :)
<agm> i cant send files over bluetooth in 9.04 dont know why, can anyone please help
<banditti> I have been a ubuntu user for years.  I just switched to kubuntu.  Is there a way to have a konsole session on the desktop by default?
<xp-killer> i need help how to format an external hdd 2.5 160gig
<xp-killer> anyone?somebody?
<ron_> gpartition will allow you to format any drives connected to the pc
<ron_> system - administrator - Partition Editor
<xp-killer> ron_: is that kubuntu or ubuntu?
<xp-killer> im on kubuntu
<ron_> that ubuntu - but I think KDE would have a partition editor too
<xp-killer> in system settings im seing disk and file system
<xp-killer> ron_: if i click on delete then new is that gona format the hdd?
<ron_> worth a try, I am now to Ubuntu myself - just started IRC about 5 minutes ago
<ron_> no format is done by picking the filesystem U want on new partition
<ron_> so in a way (yes)
<banditti>  I have been a ubuntu user for years.  I just switched to kubuntu.  Is there a way to have a konsole session on the desktop by default?
<xp-killer> ron_: ok
<ron_> try guake banditti
<ron_> it's a hot key console
<khaije|amalt> banditti: similarly i like yakuake
<agm> i cant send files over bluetooth in 9.04 dont know why, can anyone please help
<banditti> guake and/or yakuake.  I will check it out.  There by default or do I have to install?
<khaije|amalt> kde saves your session information on logout so if a kde app is open when you log out it'll automatically put it back on login
<ron_> have you pressed the icon in the try and pressed add (+)
<ron_> then it should pair up and let you access it
<khaije|amalt> banditti: ya sudo aptitude install ...
<banditti> thanks.  one last question.  the network manager is strange.  It doesn't seem to save my wireless profile or give me a default wired
<agm> now i cant see that icon it was there buts its not there now
<COm_BOY> can someone tell me how to edit the route file
<ron_> he he he k: guessing your a long time user, apt-get is what I've learnt from the start
<khaije|amalt> banditti: it is still somewhat immature, you can configure all your wireless stuff using the /etc/network/interfaces file or play with knetworkmanager
<banditti> after using ubuntu forever, and now moving to kubuntu, I am mostly CLI right now.
<khaije|amalt> once you get it working it'll keep the settings, one thing i found is that the gtk and the kde version seem to corrupt the network passwords, so look into that
<ron_> why did U move to kubuntu :D - seeing as U used gnome so much KDE is a little (non powerful)
<ron_> Tho does look nice
<banditti> knetwork manager is flaky.
<banditti> my brother in law (vorian) talked me into trying it for a while
<ron_> it crashes and is filled with minor glitches - I gave it a week. . . gnome is stable as a rock
<khaije|amalt> banditti: after messing with it for a few hours i was able to get it to behave stably
<khaije|amalt> well not hours really... more like a few minutes :)
<banditti> ron_ you are back gnome?
<banditti> I setup profiles and they don't stick.  It won't reconnect my wireless profile.
<ron_> yes - gnome may not be future proof, but it is able to do what I need for now
<banditti> then why are you hanging out in a kubuntu channel?
<ron_> I am new to IRC - I got lost ;P
<agm> at least bluetooth works well in ubuntu i cant get my bluetooth to work in kubuntu from 8.04 days
<xp-killer> how to format my external hdd?
<COm_BOY> Hi
<COm_BOY> i have got a vpn connection to a network... but ...
<COm_BOY> when i ping the addess in the remote network.. it doesnt seems to work
<COm_BOY> i think i need to make one extra route entry so that data for 192.168.8 and 192.168.9 should refer to TAP0 interface
<COm_BOY> how to do that
<COm_BOY> ?
<mubu> Any word on when firefox 3.5 will be released to the ubuntu (jaunty) repositories? Thanks
<co2> *noob alert* again.  i'm trying to set up my 8800 GT nvidia card (via online guide) to have - glxinfo |grep rendering -  answer back yes.  suggestions? please.
<agm> no luck with bluetooth yet
<agm> how do i add my mobile as trusted
<agm> there is no add+ in the menu of the bluetooth icon
<etfb> If I install some program XYZ and the documentation is missing, is there a standard name for the documentation package?  I thought it would be xyz-doc, but that fails when xyz = eclipse.  Any clues?
<plane> any body here?
<etfb> plane: Nobody here but us chickens.  B'gak!
<frankS2> b'gakgakgakgakgak
<etfb> It's late Friday/early Saturday in the US.  Ideal time for IRCing for people with no lives.  Theory #1: they all go to bed early.  Theory #2: Kubuntu users have lives.
<etfb> (Theory #3: Kubuntu isn't widely used in the US.)
<baron86> Hello there! I Got a problem with the plasma desktop
<baron86> Can anyone Help me?
<jussi01> !weekend | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<baron86> okie
<jussi01> baron86: best tot just ask your question, rather than say "can anyone...."
<baron86> I updated the KDE and now when i want to install a karamba gadget via the install new widget it is not appeared in the plasma list. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<etfb> jussi01: That implies that the developers and communities have something other to do with themselves, which we all know is impossible, since Linux users all live in their parents' basements and have no friends. How could you not know that?
<etfb> (I speak as a Linux user with a wife and family, so you may need to guess that I'm not ENTIRELY serious...)
<DaskreeCH> baron86: What' the problem?
<DaskreeCH> etfb: did an apt-cache search on eclipse?
<DaskreeCH> etfb: $MORALOUTRAGE $INDIGNITATION $TAKINGJOKES2SERIOUS $ALLTHATJAZZ
<baron86> i cant install a karamba widget
<baron86> after the update of KDE
<etfb> DaskreeCH: $GLOAT_AT_GULLIBILITY_OF_OTHER_PEOPLE $FAIL_TO_NOTE_OWN_STUPIDITY $RINSE_REPEAT $WELCOME_TO_TEH_INTARTUBES
<DaskreeCH> baron86: And you could before?
<jussi01> etfb: try to keep on topic here please
<tsimpson> baron86: superkaramba gadgets don't go in the plasma widget list, they appear in superkaramba
<baron86> sure.. I was going to left click Add widget --> Install new widgets --> Install From local File and choose a karamba widget
<baron86> and then previously it appeared
<baron86> now it doesnt
<baron86> i know it appears in superkaramba
<tsimpson> if you open up superkaramba, it should be in there
<baron86> it is
<baron86> but it doesnt appear in plasma list
<tsimpson> it should not be in the widget list, it's no a plasma widget
<baron86> and previously it did
<tsimpson> if it did, it was a bug
<baron86> well it could because i could import karamba gadgets
<tsimpson> but it's not a plasma widget, so it should not be in the plasma widget list. it's a separate thing
<baron86> i told you
<baron86> when i choose to install from local folder
<baron86> it tells me what gadget to install
<baron86> plasma
<baron86> mac ox
<baron86> or karamba
<FloodBotK2> baron86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baron86> okie...
<tsimpson> yes?
<tsimpson> but then it appears in superkaramba, not plasma
<tsimpson> because it's not a plasma widget
<baron86> if you have installed karamba then you got that option
<baron86> tsimpson why is that so difficult for you to understand?? I dont want to use it as superkaramba. i want it to be used as plasma widget cause it appears better
<tsimpson> baron86: as I said, it's not a plasma widget, it's a superkaramba one
<baron86> okie thanx anyway
 * DaskreeCH can't get into the disucssion since I never got superkarmaba to work
<eagles0513875> im having some really annoying issues with audio not working even after restarting alsa :(
<etfb> eagles0513875: Best course of action is to find out the precise model of sound hardware you've got, then google for that and Ubuntu, Linux and/or alsa
<eagles0513875> etfb: already know what it is lol its an nvidia mcp51 audio chipset
<eagles0513875> when jaunty originally came out it worked outa the box but probably since then there has been an update to alsa or somethign which has messed things up
<DaskreeCH> Yeah my sound card doesn't even show up in lspci anymore
<eagles0513875> DaskreeCH: O_O mine does but if it uses teh default analog device it reverts to digital which never worked
<eagles0513875> then i would try pulse audio and it would work stright away
<eagles0513875> DaskreeCH: you know what kind of audio hardware you have?
<DaskreeCH> hmm interesting
<eagles0513875> im afraid to purge pulse audio just in case i break something
<eagles0513875> DaskreeCH: whats even funnier if i restart x with the sound unmuted it works just fine
<DaskreeCH> I dunno man Ubuntu base is just getting stranger as time goes on. Every new update is a whole adventure
<eagles0513875> exactly
<ryan__> hey
<ryan__> i need help
<ryan__> installing programs
<eagles0513875> ryan__: sudo apt-get install (NAME OF PACKAGE)
<ryan__> thanks eagles
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> have some other commands if you cant find what you are lookin for ryan__
<ryan__> said invalid operation
<ryan__> i'm trying to install flash player 10
<ryan__> its a tar.gz
<eagles0513875> ryan__: install this package kubuntu-restricted-extras has flash and java and all the non open source stuff in it
<DaskreeCH> !flash | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ryan__> cheers thanks
<DaskreeCH> Sure
<stasig> Hello
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded ]
<exatrive> hello people
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded: negative vibes ]
<exatrive> nice macro
<exatrive> =P
<hebo> :\
<exatrive> sorry
<exatrive> I haven't really ever used that
<exatrive> keep trying tho, pretty sure someone will figure it out
<hebo> hi ,, i have problem with Thunderbird [ Mail sever localhost responded: negative vibes ]
<peabody> I have manually specified dns servers in my resolve.conf but when my network manager widget connects, it makes the dhcp dns servers priority over my manual servers, that seems retarded
<peabody> is there any workaround for this?
<exatrive> no help on google?
<sungjin_> 여기 외국서버인가요?
<DaskreeCH> hi sun
<DaskreeCH> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<DaskreeCH> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<Tm_T> DaskreeCH: he is gone already
<DaskreeCH> I know I was just getting ready to be faster next time
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> /msg ubottu (;)
<DaskreeCH> hebo: do you have a local mail server?
<sysierius> hi all
<DaskreeCH> peabody: Not sure where does the dhcp stick the DNS?
<DaskreeCH> Hi
<hebo> what do u mean
<hebo> im noobs
<peabody> into resolve.conf
<peabody> it auto generates entries
<sysierius> i go to school :3
<DaskreeCH> hebo: the error message seems to say that you have Thunderbird pointing to your own machine as the mail server
<DaskreeCH> sysierius: Good stay in school and learn :)
<peabody> I've tried setting it to read only and it still changes it
<sysierius> thanks
<hebo> mm
<Tm_T> peabody: hmm, if you use networkmanager, then you should define static DNS in networkmanager
<peabody> I do
<peabody> it's tehre
<DaskreeCH> peabody: It's a root daemon so it can write what it wants. MIght wnat to check hal rules I guess
<peabody> but it still appends the dhcp dns servers as priority
<Tm_T> peabody: hmmm, shouldn't
<peabody> where's my config file for networkmanager I'll pastebin it
<peabody> along with my resolv.conf
<Tm_T> no idea, I don't use it ):
<hebo> ok skip thunderbird now ,, i have another problem with evolution ,, when i delete some messege from inbox that messeger will not deleted from the sever , in the other word when i check my hotmail account inbox i found emails and not deleted :\
<peabody> hmm maybe if I set it as a system connection in network manager.. but how? it's greyed out
<DaskreeCH> hebo: there is probably a setting that says delete from server. Set to false by default
<paramdaya> hi there
<hebo> mm
<paramdaya> good night over here.... its 430am over here.....
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<DaskreeCH> Hello :)
<harjot> DaskreeCH: could u please look at this link and reply on the forum
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<DaskreeCH> harjot: ha ha you should be in ##hardware
<oldude67> has nothing to do with ubuntu..more like engineering..lol
<DaskreeCH> hop over there and post that link. I can't promise you will get people posting on it there but you should get the info you need. If you do you can post to your self on the forum with what you learn
<harjot> tried that but tryy again
<DaskreeCH> harjot: Less helpful but try #phoronix as well
<harjot> whats that?>
<DaskreeCH> hardware focused website with a strong linux Lean
<harjot> ok ty
<oldude67> what happens when you get stuck with kdm instead of gdm and you cant use dpkg-reconfigure to fix it...does that mean i borked it good?
<harjot> DaskreeCH: every ones dead in all places like ##electronics ##hardware #phoronix
<harjot> anyway gtg
<DaskreeCH> !weekend | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<oldude67> oh thats bs. you know that the developers are all a bunch of keyboard hackers and live at there desks..lol they dont need no break..lmao
<DaskreeCH> oldude67: no but the modems do. They uniouned up and took the weekends off
<oldude67> lol thats funny lmao
<aaronvarghese_> kubuntu is bad
<aaronvarghese_> but since its linux its my fav too
<frz> oh boy.. network manager is gone all of a sudden! help!
<DaskreeCH> frz: Re add it?
<DaskreeCH> it's a plasmoid
<sikor_sxe> hello, should i be able to update to kde 4.3 rc 1 with jaunty, yet?
<Moult> hey folks, i just booted up with a kubuntu livecd, and tried it out, then i plugged in my eth cable for the internet but it didn't seem to detect it (eg: internet not working). should i bother to debug it or is it fine to just install it to the hard disk anyway>?
<bazhang> Moult, open a terminal (konsole) and type sudo dhclient eth0
<brilliant> hai
<Moult> bazhang: um it says wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<bazhang> Moult, what does lspci show as the ethernet card
<Moult> bazhang: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<Moult> bazhang: ethernet controller: attansic technology corp device 1063 (rev c0)
<bazhang> Moult, giving the exact ethernet card can help in troubleshooting
<Moult> bazhang: was that information enough?
<bazhang> Moult, is this a netbook?
<Moult> bazhang: no, but it is a brand new laptop
<bazhang> Moult, please give me the make and model, I will check something
<Moult> bazhang: acer aspire 4535
<bazhang> okay hang on
<bazhang> sudo modprobe atl1 moult try that
<bazhang> Moult, followed by ifconfig (see if you get an eth0)
<Moult> bazhang: ok no errors executing the modprobe, but ping google.com still says unknown host google.com
<Moult> bazhang: no eth0 in ifconfig, there is a lo, wlan0 and wmaster0
<Moult> and no I do not use wireless by the way
<bazhang> Moult, now try sudo modprobe atl2
<Moult> bazhang: same, no improvement
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig eth0 up  Moult
<Moult> bazhang: `sudo ifconfig eth0 up` gives eth0 error while getting interface flags: no such device
<oldude67> moult: do you know what type of eth0 card is in your acer?
<Moult> oldude67: ethernet controller: attansic technology corp device 1063 (rev c0)
<oldude67> see if you can google how to modprobe that card to get it to recongize it.
<Moult> the kubuntu install it going on in the background :S
<oldude67> thats what i use to have to do with my intel 100
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882003&page=7 is the guide I was following Moult
<oldude67> sorry was just a suggestion.
<bazhang> whoops I missed a step Moult should try to rmmod the atl1 before modeprobe atl2
<Moult> bazhang: yes i did that too didn't help
<Moult> hmm desktop effects also do not work - how do i configure it?
<Moult> it says please check your X configuration, you may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing    the compositing type
<Moult> changing the compositing type (from opengl to xrender) does not help
<cecko> hi all, any idea how to change default sound card for non-KDE apps? I'd like my sound coming from through USB Audio for Wine apps etc.
<Moult> hmm desktop effects also do not work - how do i configure it? it says check the x configuration options
<Peace-> Moult: create a new user , try with that.
<Peace-> if it works  there are some wrong settings
<Moult> Peace-: this is with a fresh kubuntu install
<Moult> oh, and my eth is still not working. doing ifconfig doesn't show any eth0
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I've a big problem
<Neremor> I've installed Kubuntu over 2 years ago. Now i needed Windows too, so i booted from a live disk, shrinked the kubuntu partition and created a new ntfs partition for windows.
<Neremor> i downloaded the "Super Grub Disc" and then isntalled windows on the new ntfs partition.
<bazhang> Neremor, and one of them won't boot?
<Neremor> that worked perfectly, off course windows overwrote the mbr and is now booting automatically
<Neremor> then, to boot kubuntu again, i inserted the "Super Grub Disc" and selected "Linux (auto)" this gives me my old grub menu from which i am able to boot with the normal newest kernel.
<Neremor> it boots, so i think that's not the problem
<Neremor> but it crashes directly after the kubuntu loading screen and I only get the tty1... Everything is messed up there, i get disk errors every second. they are appearing in tty1 and i cannot do anything. i cant use any command, because i get a "Command not found" every time
<Neremor> in most cases the console isn't usable because the error messages are appearing in the normal entry line
<Moult> any body have any ideas how to get online on this fresh kubuntu install?
<Neremor> now i'm running from the 9.04 live disc... I downloaded and installed gparted for this session, which is the program which i allready used to shrink and create the partitions. It shows the windows partition perfectly all right as ntfs in the correct size, but the ubuntu partition is now shown as unknown file system
<Neremor> i don't know how to repair it; i will now try to run fsck from the live disc onto the ubuntu partition... maybe it will work :S
<ibou> hi i want to try gnome. But i want a package like acetoneiso for gtk
<ibou> is there one ?
<Firefishe> Neremor:  It sounds like you might want to do a reinstall.
<Neremor> i could but i didn't backup my data so recovering the system sounds better ;)
<Firefishe> ah, I see
<Neremor> fsck /dev/sda1   --> Input/Output Error
<Firefishe> Neremor:  Perhaps putting your system in Compatibility mode as opposed to Enhanced (SATA) mode?
<Firefishe> I'm just guessing, of course.
<Neremor> sorry, but i don't really understood that ... i only have my two years linux experiences
<Neremor> aah
<Neremor> if i try fsck, it starts something with "fsck.ext2"
<Neremor> but it's an ext3 partition
<Firefishe> that's normal, actually
<Firefishe> all ext3 is, is ext2 with a journal
<Neremor> should it work even if it's ext3?
<Moult> anybody have any ideas how to tame this kubuntu to say "hey i've got an eth plugged into me let's go online"
<Firefishe> fsck is an alias that calls the proper  binary/script for whatever file system it senses
<Firefishe> in your case, fsck.ext2 is the proper program.
<Firefishe> does the same thing on mine
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> that means it recognizes the filesystem of the partition
<Firefishe> Moult: Sounds like you'd need a script (bash, etc.) set to the nm-applet output stream, then set to print a small box when it was connected.
<Firefishe> Moult: Or a popup of some type.
<Moult> Firefishe: i'm sorry, what?
<Moult> i mean i can't get online at all
<Moult> ifconfig doesn't see a eth0
<Firefishe> Moult:  What kind of install are you using?
<Firefishe> system, rather
<Moult> Firefishe: fresh kubuntu?
<Firefishe> 9.04?
<Moult> Firefishe: desktop, can't remember which version, just went to the kubuntu site and clicked download
<Firefishe> Moult:  Let's try the easiest thing first.
<Firefishe> open a terminal
<Neremor> is there any other command to repair a filesystem except fsck?
<Firefishe> Moult: Also, make sure your cable is plugged in firmly.
<Neremor> because fsck only gives me this input/output error
<Firefishe> Neremor:  Not that I"m away.
<Firefishe> aware.
<Moult> Firefishe: yes my cable is plugged in firmly, and i have tested the cable works on another cmoputer
<Moult> *computer
<Firefishe> Moult: k
<Firefishe> Moult: open Konsole, or whatever other terminal program you like.
<Firefishe> Moult: type the following:  nm-applet &
<Neremor> hm anything else i could try to repair it? i can't even access it
<Firefishe> Neremor: Are you trying to access it from the live cd?
<Moult> Firefishe: it does not have nm-applet installed
<Neremor> yes
<Neremor> the ntfs system works all right
<Firefishe> Moult:  Have you just now installed this, or have you installed other software?
<Moult> Firefishe: just now
<Firefishe> Moult: type:  sudo apt-get update
<Moult> Firefishe: keep in mind it is a rather new computer
<Neremor> Ok I've read some forum posts and it seems like my superblock is damaged
<Neremor> fsck should repair it, but i can't make it working
<Neremor> any ideas?
<Moult> Firefishe: i cannot run sudo apt-get update because it cannot go online
<Firefishe> Neremor: I'm at the end of my expertise.
<Firefishe> sorry...I don't know more
<Firefishe> Moult: oh phoo...
<Firefishe> Moult: type this:  sudo dhclient eth0
<Neremor> ok no problem
<Moult> Firefishe: wmaster: unknown hardward address type 801 SIOCSIFADDR: no such device eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device bind socket to interface no such device wmaster0 unknown hardward address type 801
<Firefishe> Moult:  Hmmm.  What type of machine are you using?  Laptop?  Desktop?
<Moult> Firefishe: laptop
<Firefishe> Moult:  type?
<Moult> Firefishe: acer aspire 4535
<Firefishe> Moult: What type of ethernet hardware?
<Moult> Firefishe: ethernet controller: attansic technology corp device 1063 (rev c0)
<Firefishe> attansic?  is this an AT&T data card?
<Firefishe> or is 'attansic' the ethernet controller?
<Firefishe> I'm assuming you're getting this from 'lspci' or some similar command?
<Moult> Firefishe: yes from lspci
<Firefishe> Moult: Most probably, it's a driver issue pertaining to the ethernet controller.
<Moult> Firefishe: that is the ethernet controller
<Firefishe> Moult: k
<Moult> Firefishe: there is also network controller atheros communication inc AR928X wireless network adapter PCI-Express rev 01
<Firefishe> Moult: That's the wireless controller (wi-fi)
<Firefishe> Do you have a wireless router?
<Moult> Firefishe: no i do not have a wireless router, this is all cabled
<Firefishe> any place nearby where you can access wireless?
<Moult> Firefishe: no
<Firefishe> I"ll have to do some research on your laptop.  Give me a few
<Moult> Firefishe: ok thanks
<Firefishe> Moult:  Let's try modprobing that ethernet module
<Firefishe> Moult: First, do this command in a terminal:  lsmod
<Firefishe> see of atl1 or atl2 is listed
<Firefishe> of=is
<Moult> Firefishe: atl1 is
<Firefishe> Moult: try this command sequence:  1.  sudo rmmod atl1 (then press ENTER) 2.  sudo modprobe atl2 (then press ENTER)
<Firefishe> Moult: then do another lsmod to see of atl2 is listed
<sysierius> hi all
<Firefishe> yo
<Firefishe> of=is....don't know why I keep doing this ;)
<Moult> Firefishe: yes after doing that atl2 is listed, but no ifconfig still doesn't see a eth0, pinging doesn't work, etc
<Firefishe> sudo dhclient
<Moult> Firefishe: also tried replugging in cable in between, doesn't help
<Firefishe> sudo dhclient eth0 rather
<Firefishe> you could try unplugging and plugging the cable
<Moult> Firefishe: tried replugging. sudo dhclient eth0 fails with same error before
<Firefishe> Moult: k
<Firefishe> Moult:  Let me do some more research.
<sysierius> have any one here deviantart?
<sysierius> i need CAKE :3
<Firefishe> Moult:  I'm looking around for issues related to your situation.
<sysierius> ow...?
<CPrgmSwR2> Good Morning
<sysierius> hi there
<inSane> Hi @ all
<Firefishe> Moult:  Can you do a pastebin of ifconfig again?
<Moult> Firefishe: i can't pastebin no
<inSane> do someone kow a channel for easycam2 or webcams?
<Moult> Firefishe: hold on let me type
<Firefishe> Moult: Oh, right.
<Firefishe> sorry
<sysierius> my cam is still death XD
<inSane> sysierius: what do youmean?
<Moult> Firefishe: there is just lo, wlan0 and wmaster 0
<sysierius> THE webcam?
<Firefishe> Moult: Incidentally, just how are you on the 'net right now?
<Moult> Firefishe: another computer
<inSane> my logitech webcam
<Firefishe> Moult:  Reboot the target computer.
<Firefishe> See what it does
<sysierius> i have a cam from sweex
<Moult> Firefishe: already did just now
<Moult> Firefishe: no difference
<Firefishe> Moult: But boot into recovery mode so you can see the output
<Firefishe> Moult: k
<inSane> sysieriusmy system found it, but when i start cheese, it crashes
<Firefishe> Moult: Jaunty?
<Moult> Firefishe: no idea how do i check?
<sysierius> any know what the time it is???
<Firefishe> sysierius: Central Daylight Time (USA) is 6:53am
<CPrgmSwR2> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<inSane> i installed easycam2, but it doesnt help anyway
<sysierius> omg...
<CPrgmSwR2> ubottu does not know what time it is wow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Firefishe> Moult: Checking on that last issue.
<sysierius> the time here is it now....(NED) 13:54
<sysierius> OW...NOES....
<Firefishe> Moult:  Do this in a terminal:   lsb_release -a
<Moult> Firefishe: jaunty yeah
<Firefishe> Moult:  KDE I'm assuming, as well?
<inSane> does somebody know a webcam-channel?
<`mandea1> hi hep one beginer ?
<`mandea1> help
<`mandea1> synaptic and update dont work.....torrent an pidgin the same
<Firefishe> `mandea1:  Are you connected to the 'net on that computer?
<Moult> Firefishe: yeah kde
<Firefishe> Moult:  Is the Acer Aspire 4535 a mini netbook?
<`mandea1> yes i am acer laptop .....
<`mandea1> at beging works .....but i make automatic pppoe conection ....and half work now
<Moult> Firefishe: no
<`mandea1> cant install any pakage ...( ....but internet wor somehow
<`mandea1> I have red X on nettwork conection
<Firefishe> Moult: Find anything online yourself regarding this issue?  I'm still looking.
<Moult> Firefishe: i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173 it doesn't work but later on there are some updated copies of the driver i am trying it now
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> Moult: Still looking
<Moult> Firefishe: still broken
<Firefishe> ouch
<Firefishe> Moult:  Well, you can always get a wireless router cheap, then connect that way (provided wireless works).
<Moult> Firefishe: getting a wireless router is not an option
<sysierius> busy here
<Firefishe> Moult: I see.
<snirp> hey there, Anyone to point me in the right direction of syncing my Nokia with (preferably) Kontact? Most internet resources seem outdated and very unclear.
<sysierius> i go to my work cya
<Moult> snirp: it is hell to do
<snirp> Moult: I guessed so. I am even willing to choose another model to get it to work.
<Moult> snirp: i think the palm is your best bet
<snirp> Moult: There seems hardly any current effort. Do we have to wait for Akonadi in final form, or is that not related?
<Moult> snirp: we have to wait for the interface between them to be written
<snirp> Moult: And alternatives like evolution or mozilla?
<Moult> snirp: yes evolution is good
<Moult> snirp: but not with kontact
<Moult> snirp: here are some keywords to get you started, synce, kitchensync, kpilot
<snirp> Moult: evolution+nokia will work for the time being?
<Moult> snirp: i should think so
<snirp> Moult: Vaguely looked into those. Will give it a shot and ride the Akonadi prcess out.
<Moult> snirp: i think kpilot is only palm though so might want to focus on synce and kitchensync first, especially synce
<snirp> Moult: thx man
<Moult> snirp: np and good luck
<ktne> hello
<ktne> how do i install kde4 on standard ubuntu9 installation? what is the name of the main package?
<ktne> i'm trying to install kde4 and koffice
<snirp> ktne:kubuntu-desktop
<ktne> is that kde4 or kde3?
<bazhang> kde4
<snirp> ktne: kde4 all the way
<ktne> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kde-desktop"
<snirp> ktne: I moght advise you even do for the kde4.3
<ktne> snirp: how do i do that? i need some sources i guess?
<snirp> ktne: It is in a different repo, It is rock solid though
<snirp> ktne: one moment...
<ktne> snirp: still here?
<snirp> ktne: start with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ktne> what version will that install?
<snirp> ktne: please ask somebody else for beta repositories.
<snirp> 9.04
<ktne> no, what kde
<ktne> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<ktne> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<ktne> are those beta repositories?
<snirp> ktne: experiencing some problems with my repo-list here. Where is the damn thing
<snirp> kde 4.2
<mmauder> I have lost my main akonadi contacts resource in the recent upgrade to kde4.3rc1. are you aware of any changes which might have caused this?
<snirp> ktne: lol, look at mmauder. Not as solid as I thought
<ktne> snirp: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ktne> snirp: :)
<snirp> ktne: thx
<mmauder> ktne: beg your pardon? :)
<ktne> i'm trying to install kde4
<snirp> ktne: type there ;-)
<snirp> typo
<ktne> and i'm not sure what to install
<snirp> ktne: safest bet is 9.04 / kde 4.2. Default.
<ktne> ok, installing kubuntu-desktop now
<ktne> done
<ktne> what do i do now?
<ktne> i guess i'll have to log off?
<snirp> ktne:yep
<snirp> ktne: still there?
<ktne> yes
<ktne> it didn't actually finish the install it seems
<ktne> just the download
<snirp> ktne: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main, If you venture for the 9.10 / 4.3
<ktne> ok, thanks i'll add that to the sources but commented, just in case i need it :)
<snirp> ktne: you should get a choice at boot time between kde or gnome
<ktne> ok, i'm in kde4 :)
<ktne> thanks :)
<devineman> hi all, I need to update my kernel from .28 to .30, but I'm a bit worried about compiling it all myself.  Is there any really good, simple and easy tutorials to help me with this please?
<zos> my okular (kubuntu, jaunty)  loses association in firefox after 2nd pdf is opened. Then I have to associate manually /usr/bin/okular. Has anyone a clue?
<zos> devineman: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<devineman> zos, thanks
<zos> devineman: haven't tried myself, hope it works!
<devineman> zos, so do I! lol
<zos> devineman: but I think the tutorial is good
<itsme> Hi! anybody here who knows what too look out for when choosing a 5.1 system for Kubuntu? (Systems that don't work proppely for example...)
<wesley__> bom dia pessoal
<wesley__> alguem pode me ajudar
<wesley__> estou precisando de ajuda com o kurumin NG
<wesley__> ou me digam que canal eu entro
<wesley__> ninguem pode me ajudar
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Machtin> how to get the standard-folderview back to the taskbar?
<mojo_risin> i'm having trouble installing some plasmoids:
<snirp> Machtin: What folderview in the taskbar?
<mojo_risin> "this object could not be created for the following reason: could not find requested componet: ..."
<mojo_risin> any help?
<snirp> Machtin: Do you not mean the task manager widget?
<snirp> rojo_risin: Looks like some sort of depedency and can vary from plasmoid to plasmoid. What plasmoids does this happen with?
<mojo_risin> snirp: show desktop, for example
<Machtin> snirp: the thing you click and then you see your home folder and can navigate in it
<snirp> Machtin: The QuickAccess Browser?
<Machtin> might be :D
<snirp> Machtin: look for that one
<Machtin> kk
<Machtin> thanks :D
<mojo_risin> snirp: is it possible that it's pointing to a paralel KDE configuration, that no longer exists?
<snirp> mojo_risin: Hmm, that should work by default... Have you tried >sudo apt-get update
<mojo_risin> snirp: yeah :)
<paolo> x
<mojo_risin> snirp: do you where is the config file?
<snirp> mojo_risin: to configure what?
<mojo_risin> where the add widgets dialog is picking the plasmoids
<snirp> mojo_risin: nope, would like to know though
<mojo_risin> it's using "hot new stuff" lib
<mojo_risin> let me try to find it
<snirp> mojo_risin: http://thebigbyte.blogspot.com/2008/11/removing-plasmoids-when-plasma-crashes.html
<mojo_risin> snirp: it's not present in my file
<mojo_risin> snirp: i once had a compiled version of some modules in kde also installed; it might be it
<mojo_risin> snirp: maybe it's pointing to that instalation
<snirp> mojo_risin: in that path: .kde4 should be replaced by .kde now
<snirp> mojo_risin: I believe you can erase or delete that file and restart plasma. Do not come after me if that fails. Worked for me in early stages of KDE4
<mojo_risin> snirp: the applets file? yes, i can try that
<snirp> mojo_risin: It helped me cure plasma. Think it wight still do the trick.
<snirp> mojo_risin: I think it might be better to log off than to simply restart plasma though. Not sure what application fills up the plasma config.
<mojo_risin> ok snirp, thx
<chinamann> hallo zusammen, wo kann ich eine bruecke die von eth0 auf pan0 setzt weider abstellen?
<chinamann> wer kann bei kabelgebundenen netzwerkfragen helfen?
<dvda> chinamann, geh auf #kubuntu-de
<dvda> dies ist ein englischsprachiger Channel
<snirp> Immerhin, keiner spricht hier Deutsch, also deine Fragen wird aucht keiner beantworten.
<RurouniJones> Has anyone figured out a solution for running Kubuntu (nVidia) on two screens? At the moment I have it set to twinview but all videos are displaying a white screen instead of the video (On both screens)
<borden> hi all, after the latest karmic updates when I minimize applications they no more appear on the task bar, any quick workarounds for this funny issue?
<tsimpson> borden: karmic support is only in #ubuntu+1
<borden> tsimpson: ok thanx
<fg56xfd> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RurouniJones> Addendum to my earlier problem. flash videos a la youtube work fine, dragonplayer and Kaffeine only output white (Twinview, nvidia)
<usumu> Hello all. Is that possible to downgrade from KDE4.3 RC back to 4.2.x ?
<tsimpson> not really, no
<usumu> :(
<tsimpson> it's technically possible, but you'll have to find all the packages that were upgraded and the old versions that you want to downgrade to
<tsimpson> then downgrade them manually with apt-get
<usumu> ok, thanks. I have only a small problem: the task manager plasmoid is not working (i guess),  if i minimise an application it dissapears, and i can find it with alr+tab only
<tsimpson> check the settings for it
<tsimpson> I'm running the RC and do not have that issue, but others have reported it
<usumu> 2 days ago i installed the RC and had no problems
<usumu> but yesterday....
<ign0ramus> hey all. anyone here have an Aspire One?
<decembre> hello
<decembre> I wish to have an help concerning apt-preferences
<martijn81> no only dell here
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 RC arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<decembre> I wish to know how can I say to the system to use the local depot better than the http servers
<decembre> anyone knows ?
<martijn81> decembre: normally it does choose cd when that package is the newest version available
<decembre> and when it's the same version in local and server depot ?
<martijn81> then it chooses the cd/dvd
<decembre> I have commented cd/dvd, it's better, cd are allways obsolete !
<ubuntu> Hi
<Saphire> Huhu
<gamepockets> can anyone help me format a external hd, gparted doesn't seem to want to..
<BluesKaj> gamepockets, using gparted from within kubuntu or the live cd ?
<gamepockets> within, and when plugged in it says no devices connected but gparted see's it...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I am trying kdenlive on karmic, I installed it but does not have icons in the menus
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you have an idea of what package may be mssing?
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: Karmic support in #ubuntu+1, but it sounds like a bug should be logged
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: well I don't know if in jaunty it works, the point is that I installed it using gnome, my experience is that some core dependencies must be wrong somewhere in kde4 because installing single packages doesn't always work well
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: Package dependencies are just that, if they aren't set properly that is a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes but I need help in understanding which is the bug :) maybe the majority of kde experts are here
<snirp> test
<yoga> When I installed a new theme for Splash Screen from the "System Settings Addd-On Installer - Splash Screen - Appearance - system Settting, by click on the install "Get New Themes" button , then choose a theme,  but it does not show up on the "Manager for Splash Screen Themes", so it's not avaiable to choose from.  Any idea?
<dhuv> hello all
<ultimate> HOLA
<BluesKaj> hi dhuv, ultimate
<ultimate> HOLA
<dhuv> I was wondering when Firefox 3.5 would be released for Jaunty, the firefox-3.5 package is a pre release build and it requires a bunch of gnome packages
<dhuv> any ideas when a good package will be available for Kubuntu?
<ultimate> QUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<dhuv> no hablo expanol
<dhuv> espanol
<Quintasan> dhuv: firefox in ubuntu reccommends ubufox, if you install it without reccommends it should pull xulrunner only
<BluesKaj> dhuv , i was disappointed in FF3.5 ..aamof i just installed ff3.6 , it seems faster and links thru t-bird where 3.5 wouldn't
<dhuv> Quintasan: ubufox also requires a lot of gnome packages.
<dhuv> BluesKaj: I will try it out but I need a stable release to test out sites
<stiloso> join ubuntu-br
<ubuntu_> howdy... I'm trying to install kubuntu 9.04 from a live cd but the installer exits w/o warning at around 83% after grub and file clean ups
<ubuntu_> last time I installed any ubuntu flavour I got a nice "your installation is complete, you can reboot or continue using your live cd" or something
<ubuntu_> if I reboot to the hdd I get error messages when trying to update through apt-get
<whirleystar> anyone know how to get rid of a rogue plasmoid?  it's on my dashboard and i can't get rid of it
<whirleystar> i think it might be an osx type
<ubuntu_> is the installer quitting silently before 100% normal behaviour these days? last installation I performed was Hardy
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, rightclicking and choosing close doesn't work ?
<whirleystar> nope.... it brings up "copy" or "reload", no handy little control bar
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_,  the install stops for a while and reads the HW iirc , then proceeds with rest of the install after about 5-10 mins
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, what if you open widgets ?
<BluesKaj> is it listed there , if so choose remove
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: interesting.... don't know about that option... how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, see the little cashew icon in the right corner of the panel , click that then click on add widgets
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: got it..... oh i see... the little minus sign....that did it!
<whirleystar> too easy!
<thesandman> Blueskaj: what is a prisoner IP Address?
<BluesKaj> thesandman, IP address for san Quentin ??..dunno for sure , perhaps un accessible without a encrypted pw ?
<BluesKaj> err inaccessible
<mehrab> Hey, I've added kubuntu ppa backport to my repos, but Don't have the updates for KDE 4.3 RC yet. I've updated to 4.3 b2 but now I can't update. what should I do?
<sysierius> hi
<randomliveuser> hi
<sysierius> how are you¿
<vbgunz> wow effect performance on 4.3RC1 are much better. I used to disable vsync because I would stutter sometimes with it enabled. now though, things seem to better with vsync
<sysierius> wtf?
<sysierius> are you on linux?
<vbgunz> me?
<randomliveuser> when launching ubiquity from a terminal, I need to use kdesu, right?
<sysierius> yeah you XD
<Zorael^2> It's kdesudo nowadays, I believe
<sysierius> i am on ubuntu 8.10
<randomliveuser> ok, you reckon it's required so that ubiqui ty can mount etc. though, right?
<randomliveuser> ubiquity*
<sysierius> i go to eat
<mehrab> this is my sources.list, why I can't upgrade to KDE 4.3 RC?
<randomliveuser> brb
<fafa> I need help to install my Sb X Fi sound card, somebody canhelp me ?
<thesandman> Blueskaj: this was an IP address that was assign to me and when I ran a query of who it was it said prisoner ID
<RizR> hello guys. i run a dual-screen with twinview. how do I do the setup to span just one desktop across both screens (where the os doesnt have any sense of two monitors and pressing maximize spans window across both monitors). this is to play fullscreen games across both monitors
<draik> To all of the US residents, Happy Independence Day
<draik> To all that are actually here, I got a bit of an issue. The audio doesn't seem to work on Firefox. All levels are up, yet I can't pinpoint the cause of this issue.
<draik> Disregard. Audio is back.
<Duke_> -.- java applets doesn't work sometimes..
<jennifer> Hi how do I install the gpg key for kde 4.2.4?
<Duke_> Does anyone have an Idea, why Java Applets doesn't work sometimes?
<Duke_> But Java gets started... 30-50% CPU...
<tuvok> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<`mandea1>          (__)
<`mandea1>          (oo)
<`mandea1>    /------\/
<FloodBotK2> `mandea1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`mandea1>   / |    ||
<`mandea1> help my synaptic and update manager dont work :(
<plamen> imali balgari tika bre
<lorecaster> #samba
<Kovert> is there a program or widget to add items to the menu?
<ign0ramus> Kovert, what are you trying to do?
<Kovert> add tryton to the menu
<ign0ramus> Kovert, add apps to the Kmenu?
<Kovert> yes
<ign0ramus> Kovert, right click kmenu button, "Menu Editor"
<Kovert> got it thanks
<ign0ramus> Kovert, np :)
<thesandman> ign0ramus: why does my isp gives me an ip address that says prisoner ip address when I make a query?
<ign0ramus> thesandman, that's not really a Kubuntu question, but I honestly don't know.  Never heard of 'prisoner IP address'
<thesandman> sorry to go off topic with the question but it has been bothering me for a while and just thought i'd ask...sorry for the inconvience
<sylar> his there some one in this room who can talk a little?
<waltzingalong> sylar: would #kubuntu-offtopic be more appropriate?
<sylar> my english is  special, I'm not english speaker
<cjae> ok using kde 4.2.4 and would like the little hp startup icon to load? this was present when using a hp printer in kubuntu 8.10 but not now?
<cjae> are these djtools?
<cjae> or is it because I have different kde icons... no it cant be
<KrispyKreme> my startup sound is choppy. It starts up normal and then I hear eckos in the background. Any fix?
<darthanubis> I installed under 24hrs ago 64bit no issues
<darthanubis> 4.3rc1 still a little unstable but nothing show stopping
<JuJuBee> My task manager widget is not showing my tasks for some reason...
<MarcoPau> how do I reinstall all packages? I broke quite a few things hacking the wrong way...
<JuJuBee> I have a few programs open but nothing in the task manager...
<MarcoPau> wanted to give it a try with a global reinstall
<darthanubis> Never thought I'd use KDE again. I'm impressed
<KrispyKreme> my startup sound is choppy. It starts up normal and then I hear eckos in the background. Any fix?
<darthanubis> My network widget stopped working in 4.3rc1 and the sensors stop working after awhile. But I'm sure these types of things won't make it into final.
<darthanubis> !repeat | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<JuJuBee> How do I reinstall plasma?
<mark____> Application: Amarok (amarok), signal SIGABRT
<mark____> [Current thread is 0 (LWP 20598)]
<mark____> amarok keeps crashing
<thesandman> Is anyone here familiar with the global hooks found on windows which performs keystroke recordings,webpages etc?.....Well I did a search in ubuntu file system and found them there also ranging from recording hooks, -dhc-client hooks, recording hooks etc
<darthanubis> I spoke too soon
<darthanubis> Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_371_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<waltzingalong> JuJuBee: sudo aptitude reinstall plasma-... ?
<mark____> back to amarok 1 i guess
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534238
<mark____> The application Amarok (amarok) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<ign0ramus> darthanubis, if you're only using KDE, you don't need Pulseaudio at all, and actually, many recommend removing it entirely
<JuJuBee> ign0ramus: thanks that did the trick
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, np. glad you're good to go now :)
<JuJuBee> almost.  still fighting with kpilot and my Palm Treo...
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, can't help you there :P
<JuJuBee> I know
<Gargus> Hi, anyone can help me ? I can't send files on kopete (jabber)
<thesandman>  Is anyone here familiar with the global hooks found on windows which performs keystroke recordings,webpages etc?.....Well I did a search in ubuntu file system and found them there also ranging from recording hooks, -dhc-client hooks, recording hooks etc
<Quintasan> Gargus: Do you use a router?
<Gargus> Yes Quintasan
<Quintasan> Gargus: then try forwarding the port
<Quintasan> Gargus: also check if you have set the correct port
 * Quintasan never tried sending file trough Jabber
<Gargus> where do I set the port ? on "File Transfer Settings" ?
<Quintasan> Gargus: yes
<Quintasan> Gargus: avalon@ubuntu.pl , try sending me something :P
<Gargus> ok, I'll try..
<Gargus> Quintasan did you receive my invitation ?
<Quintasan> Gargus: nope
<Gargus> I guess I have a little problems in my server
<Quintasan> looks like :)
<Gargus> I'll try from jabber.org
<Gargus> It's strange because even in LAN I can't...
<PsynoKhi0> hey, got a question about kpackagekit, when using it like gdebi to install deb packages from the web, it seems packagekit asks if you want to skip password prompts in the future (like a dummy I clicked too fast) how do I revert that? or does it apply only for a given tiem period?
<baron86> Hello There! i got a problem with the Plasma.. I want to install a superkaramba gadget as a plasma gadget but with the new KDE when i install it, it does not appear in the list. Its showed up normally in superkaramba but i want to use it as a plasma gadget.. Thnx a lot
<harjot> could u guys help me plz?
<harjot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<harjot> ubottu
<harjot> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<harjot> ubottu, bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<harjot> ubottu, pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<drk> Hi guys!
<drk> I've installed a couple gtk apps yesterday, and now that i boot into linux today, i find myself on a pretty ugly gnome desktop, why?
<drk> Hi guys, I've installed a couple gtk apps on my kubuntu desktop yesterday, and now that i boot into linux today, i find myself on a pretty ugly gnome desktop, why?
<estan> hey. anyone know if firefox 3.5 is around the corner? (i mean, will it be in jaunty repos soon?)
<PsynoKhi0> estan: dunno, in the meantim you can use ubuntuzilla.py
<PsynoKhi0> meantime*
<fritzIsOnline> do i have to restart when i made any change in fstab ?
<drk> :'(
<PsynoKhi0> drk: did they pull hte ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<drk> PsynoKhi0: no man
<drk> PsynoKhi0: it were just awn and a acouple more gnome libs
<PsynoKhi0> drk: can you chnage to kde session at the login screen?
<drk> There is NO login screen
<PsynoKhi0> uh
<drk> Im the only user and i auto-login
<drk> Is there a way to invoke the kdm config app?
<fritzIsOnline> do i have to restart when i made any change in fstab ? [y / n] plz
<drk> fritzIsOnline: yes
<estan> PsynoKhi0: ah, i added some daily firefox ppa repo, but thanks.
<fritzIsOnline> merci bien
<drk> PsynoKhi0: noideas?
<PsynoKhi0> I've ready that policykit-kde is only available in kde 4.3, how to I manage privileges in plain kubuntu 9.04?
<PsynoKhi0> drk: nope sorry
<drk> :(
<PsynoKhi0> drk: I still haven't got the hang of all the scripts and conf files in ubuntu, downside of having most stuff spoon fed :P
<drk> :(
<drk> /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<drk> I found that, im editing it
<PsynoKhi0> that's probably for kdm only, how do you know it will be invoked at all?
<PsynoKhi0> is kdm running atm? or is it gdm?
<PsynoKhi0> ps ax | grep kdm
<PsynoKhi0> after making changes in polkit-kde-authorization, does the user for whom you've changed the privileges need to log out and back in?
<c_korn> why does this package fail to build on jaunty? it succeeds on karmic. I took the sources from karmic. but I cannot see a reason why it fails: http://abs.getdeb.net/pre_build/jaunty/qwit_0.9+svn171-1getdeb1_source.changes.failed
<c_korn> this is the karmic build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28667887/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.qwit_0.9%2Bsvn171-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<cjae> anyone here got separate x screens working with prop nvidia drivers in 9.04?
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I can't seem to be able to revoke explicit authorizations in PolicyKit KDE Authorizations, what gives?
<Drknezz> Hi, i have a sound issue with Amarok, every other sound in the system works, but not Amarok, it stopped working all fo a sudden, Help?
#kubuntu 2009-07-05
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> how can i install new mouse themes in kubuntu 9.04?
<alarm> hello , which would be a good application to be able to start and stop services ?
<cjae> ok since separate desktops is impossible with kde 4.2.4 is it possible with kde 4.3 or is possible to have two system trays with twinview (nvidia)
<cjae> actually I just need a volume control on my tv (second twinview screen) that controls the system volume
<Monika|K> you could have two bars and add the systray widget to both
<cjae> !kooka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka
<cjae> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in jaunty
<cjae> %^$&%*(*&
<cjae> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<cjae> !OCR
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<ytoox> I installed tangerine music sharing and banshee but people onmy network can't access the music folder
<ytoox> can you help me?
<harjot_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203766
<vprm> can i install 9.04 on a windows xp with 2 disk, 1 disk is windows, 2 disk is linux??
<cjae> is there a way to install gnome without all the gnome apps in your menu?
<Ankaku> hello
<rgarcia> Hi all, does anybody know how do I change the period from my keyboard at number's place to period, because when i push it appears coma
<Ankaku> hmm
<Ankaku> did u check your keyboard language?
<rgarcia> yeap..
<rgarcia> mine is ABNT 2
<Ankaku> what are the min. specs for kubuntu?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rgarcia> sorry but what is min.?
<Ankaku> minimum
<Ankaku> o and thanks bazhang
<Ankaku> How many glitches do you guys normally run into with Kubuntu?
<faileas> not as many as i used to, but my box used to freeze up once a week at one point
<kubuntuuser> If I have an ntfs drive attached, how can I go about looking at the files on it?
<phh> if ntfs-3g is installed (which is done by default i think), you just have to click on it in the device browser
<kubuntuuser> when I try to access /dev/<blah> it says unknown file type
<kubuntuuser> device browser being the blue monitor icon with the cd poking out of the top in the tray?
<phh> yep this one
<phh> check if ntfs-3g is installed
<kubuntuuser> yeah, and notifier is still empty
<kubuntuuser> it's a pata drive that was connected properly when powered on
<phh> pata, connected when powered on ?
<kubuntuuser> (since I just changed the boot order so I know the ntfs drive is attached/works properly)
<phh> pata has to be connected when power is off
<phh> but i guess it's what you did
<phh> you mean the bios find the hard drive ?
<kubuntuuser> yeah, I mean I did it all when off
<phh> oh but, it's an internal drive, it's normal it isn't in the notifier /o\
<phh> kubuntuuser: how do you try to access to it ?
<kubuntuuser> The only thing I changed was the boot order in bios, and when I look through the /dev/sd* list the file icons for the sd*'s are ?'s
<phh> well, you just go in /dev ?
<kubuntuuser> I'm trying to navigate to it like it was unmounted
<phh> ok, you're doing it wrong then
<phh> just don't remember how to do it correctly
<phh> kubuntuuser: you use dolphin ?
<kubuntuuser> but I can't figure out which device it is labelled as to mount it, (I think I got that terminology right?)
<kubuntuuser> yes, in dolphin
<phh> in the left panel, you have the list of available disks, is there any with the ntfs type ?
<kubuntuuser> I only have folder tree on left, and no way top see any disks from there
<phh> folder tree ? hu
<phh> there you should have the list of all available partitions...
<kubuntuuser> I have /bin /boot /cdrom /dev /etc etc...
<phh> ?!?
<phh> you should have home, network, root, trash, and others partitions
<kubuntuuser> stop worrying
<kubuntuuser> It was only under "places"
<kubuntuuser> I had that turned off
<phh> ...
<kubuntuuser> if that seems to be the only use for that panel, you can understand why I had it turned off
<kubuntuuser> see the sily thing is that now I have entered the pass for the ntfs drive, NOW it shows up in the folder view
<kubuntuuser> yeah sorry phh, thanks for giving me the idea to check every part of dolphin though :D
<alid> I've just removed firefox 3.0 and installed firefox 3.5. When I run 'firefox' in the terminal it still tries to run firefox 3.0 and as it cannot find it on my computer it asks me to install firefox 3.0. How can I change it so that when I run firefox in terminal, firefox 3.5 pops up?
<faileas> alid: what did you install it through?
<faileas> IIRC the firefox nightlys have a different name, and the universe firefox 3.5 i haven't tried since it tries to install a crapload of additional packages
<alid> faileas: KPackageKit
<alid> faileas: I can run firefox 3.5 now by giving the terminal the absolute address where it is installed in. Though, I just want firefox 3.5 pops up whenever I simply run 'firefox' in the terminal. It should not be a big deal, I don't have any idea about it though.
<rgarcia> Hello all, does anybody know how do I solve the bug from the period of numpad? on jaunty
<rgarcia> anyody?
<faileas> alid: symlinks?
<alid> faileas: Maybe. I don't actually know what it is. Let me google it a bit.
<kubuntunooob> hey
<kubuntunooob> I am unable to correctly install nvidia drivers
<kubuntunooob> test
<ngrokbron> k ondaaa
<Adola> Hi!  I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<deusr> hi
<deusr> anyone know how to remove NO_PUBKEY?
<deusr> add 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main'
<deusr> hello!!!!!!!!!
<deusr> someone living in the channel?
<exatrive> lol
<mot> shit im drunk
<mot> happy 4th of july all [americans]
<exatrive> me but have no clue what your talking about
<exatrive> 4th is over in 10 min here
<mot> eh it's actually 12.50 here
<mot> but who cares
<mot> just sayin' happy holiday
<exatrive> lol
<mot> my bad i started drinking at 4
<mot> i'm EST
<exatrive> yeah ok
<mot> so, in my mind it's still the same holiday 'till i go to bed
<exatrive> central here
<mot> ah
<Adola> It's so much more lax here than in #ubuntu
<mot> some of the *NIX channels can be extremely hardcore
<exatrive> lol yeah always is
<mot> #debian is full of pompous d-bags
<mot> *shrugs*
<mot> that's freenode for ya
<Adola> Anyone know about NFS?
<exatrive> kubuntu is really sad state atm for me
<exatrive> hardware accelration is really lacking
<exatrive> network file share
<exatrive> saba or something
<exatrive> long time since I set it up
<exatrive> samba*
<Adola> I need help with NFS, I can't copy more than a few files from the server to the client, everything just stops, and I have to completely restart the machine untill I have network usablility again.
<exatrive> looking
<exatrive> checking launchpad
<hibridfoxx> hi
<exatrive> have you tried copying the file via scp
<hibridfoxx> what??
<exatrive> scp examplefile yourusername@yourserver:/home/yourusername/
<exatrive> basicly copy in the command line to make sure its not a problem with the gui
<shannon__> anyone there?
<Guest90396> ?
<sluo-bj> Say word here?
<peabody> There's an error in the packaging in the repository for firefox 3.5... it says it requires all the GTK libraries, but if you download teh linux version from firefox's website, it's precompiled binary runs fine without any GTK libraries installed
<bvalek2> peabody: the firefox website version has probably all those libraries built in
<peabody> uhh.. possibly.. but it's got external libraries compiled with it and none of them are gtk libraries
<peabody> meh it's a 3k binary, I don't think they compiled the gtk libraries into it
<peabody> yeah, I just went through all the directorys and there's no gtk anything in here
<peabody> I was amazed that firefox 3.0 was nogtk and then 3.5 went to gtk
<morteza_k> hi every one.can anyone help me with my wireless problem?i connect to the network but i cannt ping the modem!!!!
<peabody> but looking at teh binary distribution, it's not gtk but the pacakge on the repository thinks it is
<ryan___> what is that package with flash/java and shockwave called
<peabody> OK I've found two problems in the binary packages on the repository
<peabody> 1st: firefox 3.5 says that all the gtk libraries are dependant and they are not
<giuseppe_> ciao
<peabody> 2nd: Running flash in full screen causes everyone using nvidia binary drivers to crash, and there are several workarounds in editing script files and disabling hardware acceleration, etc. found on the forums. I tried to open the nvidia xorg control panel applet and it said xorg was not correctly configured to use the nvidia drivers, so I dropped to tty1, reran nvidia-xconfig and now it works fine
<peabody> so the jockey install for nvidia drivers is not correctly configuring xorg to use the driver
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> i'm using konqueror in 9.04, but the left bar is completely messed up. how can i restore it?
<ederico> Hello, I just performed the latest upgrade to my Kubuntu (I update regularly whenever updates are available), I notice a little yet annoying problem, running applications don't show in my menu bar at the bottom of the screen, this only happened after the latest upgrade
<Scorpiion> anyone in here who knows where to find an horde demo? (the groupware horde)
<andrey> where am I?
<lukas> andrey: hard to say, but this is kubuntu channel
<mats> How do I clear the KDE session? The same programs always pop up when I log in. I even set the start mode to "empty session", but that does not help. The same windows pop up. 4.3 RC1.
<Peace-> mats: rename $HOME/.kde into $HOME/.kdeoldstuff
<mats> Peace: No. I've done that too often Too much work. There must be a smaller fix to try.
<mats> Where is the session info (open programs on logout) stored?
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks. Would i be crazy in thinking i could gain access to files on a NTFS partition from my Kubuntu... easily?
<[-Haza-]> I have one HD with XP on one partition and Kubuntu 9 on the other
<tsimpson> !ntfs | [-Haza-]
<ubottu> [-Haza-]: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<[-Haza-]> tsimpson: Thank you
<tinason> what does the file ~/screen-configurations.xml do?
<[-Haza-]> tinason: I have no idea.... i just deleted mine! :D
<[-Haza-]> Everything *seems* okay
<tsimpson> tinason: you can safely delete it, it's not used after the install
<tinason> ok thanks guys!
<orion_> help ...Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<orion_> help ...Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<cga> hi all, i cannot mount my crypt-luks partition. it works on other pc with ubuntu but not here in laptop kubuntu. i can open the luks device with password but it cannot mount the partition once opened
<cga> any idea? the error says no /dev/md-0 found
 * cga bbl - need lunch
<lucypher> Hi how do I set a style for KDE3 apps in kde4???
<lucypher> I've built and installed QtCurve for KDE3 but I can't undestand how to use it
<[-Haza-]> Hi folks i always seem to have this trouble with a new installation on Kubuntu and java 1.6. Setting the JAVA_HOME variable
<[-Haza-]> I usually set this variable in my .bashrc file
<[-Haza-]> but for some reason i cannot find my JAVA_HOME directory
<[-Haza-]> if i do a whereis java or (looking for a java executable) javac i get the directories /usr/bin
<[-Haza-]> brb
<lucypher> @[-Haza-] .: ls /usr/lib/jvm
<geronimo89_> Hello. I am experiencing a bug in Kalendar. There are no information shown when I select day or week-view in kalendar, only when I select month
<geronimo89_> kontact I mean
<crazy_bus> I know it's silly, but I can't find the search tool in kubuntu.  Can anyone help me find it?
<faileas>  /join #ubuntu-sg
<lukas> Hi, I have problems with installation of nvidia drivers on fresh installation both the GUI way or module-assistant. Could anyone help?
<lukas> I am fairly sure that I have some repository missing, but I am not sure where to get it
<lukas> It seems to me that this issue is not covered in ubuntu guide nor kubuntu documentation
<lukas> btw, I have the same issue second time I install kubuntu
<orion__> help ...Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<orion__> help ...Could not install Air  final update (plasma theme)
<lukas> orion__: oh, could you say more?
<lukas> btw, my problem is solved, it seems that generating xorg.config helps
<lukas> orion__: say what precisely you did and what was the OS reaction
<amgarchIn9> I have a self-assembled *.deb file how to properly install it with aptitude?
<lukas> amgarchIn9: dpkg -i <package.deb>
<lukas> amgarchIn9: it is usually not handled by aptitude, which is just one layer over dpkg
<lukas> amgarchIn9: dpkg is used for packag handling, but it does not download packages, dependencies ..., aptitude resp apt-get do this
<amgarchIn9> lukas: happens to work also with aptitude, suggests conflicts resolution even, but not always
<amgarchIn9> lukas: an how do I wipe out also the remaining config files after "aptitude remove"?
<amgarchIn9> nevermind, dpkg --purge does that
<cabrey> When I press alt-f2, krunner doesn't show up, but it used to and I'm not sure what I did. Can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<p-f> is there an option that makes aptitude ask more questions before doing things automatically? I have apparently been running apache2 for two weeks without even having been asked to add it to the list of daemons that automatically start on boot.
<lukas> amgarchIn9: aptitude purge <package>
<lukas> amgarchIn9: or press _ in text graphic mode
<p-f> aptitude --dont-launch-services-unless-I-ask-you-to?
<lukas> cabrey: no idea, but I would start with ~/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lukas> p-f: I do not know, but aptitude has great guide
<p-f> lukas, it's a bit strange that the default behaviour would be to automagically launch every single daemon it installs, though
<erikja> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lukas> p-f: well, I was used to control all services manually with some update-rc ... scripts
<Abdourakhmane> join #sabily
<mib486> was on youtube and was forced to install the latest flash version, after downloading it ive got this message "A later version is available in a software channel" what does it mean? where am i supposed to find it?
<ign0ramus> mib486, "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<mib486> thanks
<prxq> hi. is there a way to disable the window-bouncing when changing desktops?
<Moult> i have a fresh kubuntu install - with no internet connection - how do i upgrade to the latest kernel on it?
<Dragnslcr> prxq- probably somewhere in System Settings -> Desktop
<prxq> Dragnslcr: duh. You are right. I looked for it everywhere but not there. thx
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<Kitply> hello all, i was trying to type in a Tamil (indian language) font in kword. But i was not able to see the tamil script in kword, it still shows in english. How can i rectify this??
<Kitply> hi all, does kubuntu live dvd provide a default GUI based partition manager like Gparted for gnome distros?
<faileas> yes
<faileas> can't remember what, but there's one
<bazhang> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<BluesKaj> Kitply, but if you have gparted use that to set up yopur partitionds first then when installing kubuntu , just use the manual partitoner setup ...it's easier and faster
<Kitply> BluesKaj: oh ok . i do have ubuntu live cd, which offers partition manager, also i have a kubuntu. Just was curious to know if kde version offered any such tool :)
<BluesKaj> gparted live cd is a useful tool , Kitply
<Kitply> BluesKaj: Oh OK :)
 * faileas thinks its either gparted or qtparted
<bazhang> kde is partitionmanager
<Dragnslcr> qtparted isn't maintained anymore
<shivek> hi cn anyone help
<shivek> how to execute python script
<Moult> is there a livecd version of kubuntu to install kubuntu with a newer kernel?
<bazhang> Moult, newer than Jaunty?
<Moult> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Moult, in karmic, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Moult> bazhang: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Moult, karmic is experimental
<bazhang> early alpha Moult
<Moult> BluesKaj: well, the alternative is somebody helping me upgrade to the latest kernel on an existing fresh kubuntu jaunty install
<BluesKaj> Moult, err , why ?
<Moult> BluesKaj: kernel version that comes with kubuntu doesn't recognise my eth :) no internet, which is pretty important
<Moult> so yeah um need to update kernel...without an internet connection - i can transfer over via usb though
<BluesKaj> Moult, I'm running karmic and it's not real stable , lots of crashes
<ikonia> Moult: I strongly advise against updating the kernel
<Moult> ikonia: there is no other alternative - there are no drivers for my hardware otherwise
<BluesKaj> Moult, install Wicd, it replaces the flaky widget-network-manager
<ikonia> Moult: what is the card /
<ikonia> ?
<Moult> ikonia: ethernet controller attansic technology corp
<Moult> ikonia: the opensuse guys say the driver i need is atl1c - apparently not on the kernel i currently run kubuntu on
<Moult> BluesKaj: oh and i don't think it's the flakiness of widget-network-manager that's causing it
<BluesKaj> Moult, that's a shame , I don't see that ethernet driver in adept or synaptic
<BluesKaj> and I'm running Karmic
<bazhang> should be in the kernel (jaunty)
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | Moult
<ubottu> Moult: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> oops
<Moult> BluesKaj: not wirelesss
<BluesKaj> yeah sorry
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> Moult, lspci | grep Ethernet , just to be sure
<Moult> BluesKaj: yep that's the only line
<BluesKaj> and what's the output , Moult ?
<Moult> BluesKaj: ethernet controller: attansic technology corp device 1063 rev c0
<BluesKaj> Moult, looks like a tough one to fix ...not much documentation out there
<Moult> BluesKaj: aye - i think kernel update is my best bet
<BluesKaj> well, if the kernel support exists , but I don't see it Karmic either, but I' mnot running the latest kernel
<Moult> BluesKaj: which version are you running?
<Moult> BluesKaj: brb
<darthanubis> anyone familiar with .nuv files and using vlc to play them, but that event then causes no other sound ie. amarok, to play after that, unless you relogin?
<fkm> Hi there. I need some ideas for a substitute for the old Adept. What do you use? KPackage/-Kit, Synaptic, something else?
<darthanubis> fkm: me too, I love synaptic, but am trying to avaoid gtk packages
<darthanubis> but it is by far, synaptic the best
<darthanubis> so right now I'm using kpackigit
<darthanubis> (sp)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023158 darthanubis
<darthanubis> bazhang: great link!
<darthanubis> thx
<bazhang> yw :)
<darthanubis> trying to make konversation look more like xchat
<darthanubis> with a black background instead of white
<darthanubis> I'm revisitng KDE after many years
<darthanubis> growing very found if kde4
<darthanubis> fond
<darthanubis> of
<darthanubis> sheesh
<Dragnslcr> darthanubis- Configure -> Colors
<Dragnslcr> You can set the background color there
<Dragnslcr> Kinda wish it just followed the KDE theme color, but whatever
<darthanubis> Dragnslcr: beautiful!
<darthanubis> thx
<fkm> darthanubis: My problem was, that I really liked the old Adept. But as you say: Synaptic seems to be the best package manager around. I'll stick to it then. Thank you for the input! :-)
<darthanubis> That white was super bright
<BluesKaj> fkm, you can still install adept if you wish
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: <fkm> Hi there. I need some ideas for a substitute for the old Adept.
<fkm> BluesKaj, The old one?
<darthanubis> old?
<BluesKaj> yeah, it'll grab some old kde3 files
<fkm> The one before the "let's make it more like Gnome"-approach
<BluesKaj> fkm, , hang on ,...lemme look at a few things
<fkm> BluesKaj, I can only find the 3.0 version. Do I have to add another repo?
<fkm> BluesKaj, Ok, thank you
<fkm> PS: This is the version I adored -> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/images/C/kubuntu-adept.png
<BluesKaj> fkm, sorry wrong again , the new adept is the one i have ...which I prefer to the old one
<fkm> kk
<fkm> Thank you anyway for the effort! :-)
<BluesKaj> fkm, didn't mean to mislead you , but I forgot that I got rid of all my old kde3 files after moving to amarok2
<fkm> No problem :-D
<fkm> Rather too much information than no/few answer(s) ;-)
<BluesKaj> fkm , yeah I miss the old one too :(
<fkm> Luckily they'll never remove APT (the CLI) ;-) But I kinda like my mouse ;-)
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<fkm> Hi there, contrast
<contrast> Anyone using the kubuntu-ppa/backports repo? I'm wondering how safe it is to upgrade to KDE 4.3 RC1.
<fkm> contrast, Pretty save. I've just (yesterday) had a problem with mixing up normal and PPA packages too much which left me with plasma widgets that didn't work properly. But normally it should be fine
<contrast> fkm: So did you get the problem sorted out? I'm using quite a few of the Plasma widgets on my laptop, so that might be a showstopper here.
<fkm> Well.. I removed KDE completely and reinstalled it :-D But I guess that could have been sorted out much easier :-)
<fkm> But I wanted a fresh start anyway :-)
<contrast> fkm: Cool, thanks for the info.
<Kovert> how can i add a "sudo dolphin" to my menu?
<fkm> Kovert, Rightclick on the menu-icon and then click on the "Menu Editor"
<contrast> Kovert: Right-click on the menu icon -> Menu editor, then just copy Dolphin's entry and add kdesudo to the beginning of the command.
<Kovert> thanks
<fkm> Kovert, First of all I wouldn't recommend it and secondly: IF then use kdesudo dophin
<fkm> :-)
<contrast> np
<contrast> Just be careful and you'll be fine.
<Kovert> I have enought bad experiane to know how to distroy things
<fkm> :-)
<contrast> hehe
<contrast> fkm: Are you able to have different plasmoids on each desktop? I thought that was supposed to be in 4.3, but last time I tried a beta, it didn't seem possible.
<fkm> Don't know. I don't use multiple desktops
<fkm> Last time I used it was with compiz to show off the cube/cylinder :-D
<fkm> Normally one desktop works fine for me
<contrast> oh ok
<Kovert> i tried the torride but ended up stuck inside
<BluesKaj> normally I don't run bleeding edge , but i got bored in jaunty so i went or it , "upgraded to karmic" and kde3 and FF3.6  etc
<BluesKaj> or=for
<contrast> BluesKaj: how's everything running since then?
<BluesKaj> contrast, plasma crashes quite often , but then recovers quickly , whenever i close a webpage or kate
<contrast> is there a proper ubuntu package for ff3.5 yet?
<BluesKaj> altho compiz runs ok
<contrast> i mean one that will install in jaunty w/o too much fuss
<BluesKaj> contrast, dunno for sure if this is the best "how to " but it worked ok for some other ppl http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<contrast> BluesKaj: Cool, thanks
<BluesKaj> contrast, or this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Kovert> Dont see why hurry and upgrade
<Kovert> should be shortly added
<Kovert> be supprosed if it took a week
<contrast> i'm off. peace, y'all
 * DaskreeCH wanders to Offtopic to muse about the pyschology behind FOSS
<KDesk> Hi,
<KDesk> Why do the gtk apps (maybe others too) have a white tray icon background in kde?
<drbobb> hello, does anyone else have the problem that swf content stopped working (in firefox)? notably, youtube?
<drbobb> about:plugins tells me the flash plugin is installed and enabled, but nothing works
<Kovert> what versoion of firefox
<drbobb> Kovert: 3.0.11 the one currently default in jaunty
<juan_> hi there
<Kovert> you can install it from medibuntu
<Kovert> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kovert> aand see if that fixes the issue
<Cellomander> hi "patch -p1 <dir>patchname give no response." wht can be the problem_
<juan_> Could someone help me with this error_
<juan_> ?
<juan_> This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<drbobb> Kovert: wait a minute, I did once add medibuntu to my sources.list, maybe I'm already using the medibuntu version
<Kovert> Juan whats the issue?
<Cellomander> Kovert, what can be the reason that i can not get response from patch p1 command_
<juan_> kovert, thank you, I already opened the console and did wat the message say but it continues
<juan_> kovert, sending that message
<Kovert> Cellomander sorry dont know
<Kovert> juan_ have you installed the restricted packages?
<juan_> kovert, no i am a newbie in linux
<Cellomander> ok thnks.. have anyone worked here with network programming in kernel space?
<Kovert> juan_ok now you know what to do
<sseiersen> woot
<sseiersen> This OS is amazing
<juan_> kovert, and how do I install the restricted packages_
<juan_> ?
<Kovert> juan_look for it with kpackage
<sseiersen> How do I have a graphical way of installing stuff?
<Kovert> sseiersenkpackage
<sseiersen> k
<Kovert> sseiersen kpackage
<juan_> kovert, thank you
<Kovert> !kpackage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackage
<Kovert> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Kovert> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juan_> ubottu, thank you too!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too!
<sseiersen> and uh...where's my konsole?
<sseiersen> idk why it aint installed
<Kovert> sseiersen use terminat
<Kovert> terminal
<sseiersen> cant find it
<Kovert> sseiersen you in kde?
<sseiersen> yeah
<sseiersen> on Ubuntu server 9.04
<Kovert> sseiersen look in the menus for your package manager
<Kovert> sseiersen if not sudo apt-get install adapt
<sseiersen> im gonna have to go to text for that.
<sseiersen> i cant find it anywhere in kde
<Kovert> sseiersen yeah
<sseiersen> brb
<judgen> Hmm unable to install the kernel when using net-boot... any ideas?
<juan_> kovert, please how do I run KPackage ?
<Kovert> juan_ use adapt if you dont have it
<Kovert> juan what package manager do you have
<Dragnslcr> KpackageKit is installed by default instead of Adept in 9.04
<juan_> kovert, I don't know
<Dragnslcr> juan_- Applications -> System -> Software Management (if you're using the new-style K menu)
<Kovert> juan what kubuntu are you using
<snikker> hi, someone can help me with an usb wireless card (chip realtek 8187L)... i've loaded the rtl8187 module, but i'm unable to get it working...
<sseiersen> back!
<sseiersen> w/ konsole this time
<judgen> Ok another try... maybe i should switch mirror... since i cant get kernel to install. (using netboot iso)
<Kovert> thanks Dragnslcr
<Kovert> judgen sounds good
<juan_> kovert, I have applications->System, but there is not any Software Management option
<sseiersen> Konvert what was that package again?
<Kovert> sseiersen restricted
<Kovert> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dragnslcr> juan_- it might be listed as KPackageKit, depending on how you have your menu configured
<Kovert> <is using karmic
<sseiersen> brb. configuring.
<sseiersen> btw, how do I get all the system administration tools?
<Dragnslcr> By installing them
<juan_> kovert, I have Add/Remove Package Manager
<Kovert> juan_ go for it
<Cellomander> Hi, anyone here working on network programming on kernel space?
<Dragnslcr> juan_- what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<sseiersen> how do you get a list of all the irc channels?
<sseiersen> nvm
<Kovert> sseiersen depends on irc progrsam
<sseiersen> I found it
<sseiersen> Thanks
<judgen> Yay it worked... Thank you finland for you mirror =)
<judgen> Does Ralink2870 USB devices work in kubuntu?
<judgen> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sseiersen> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sseiersen> Thanks ubottu
<Neremor> hi!
<Neremor> i had to kill plasma using STRG+Alt+Esc because it got stucked... how can i start it now?
<Neremor> the command "plasma" doesn't exist
<troob> !xft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xft
<Kovert> was it ctl alt f12
<Kovert> or ctl shift f12
<Neremor> i only know Alt+Shift+F12
<Neremor> that enables and disables compositing
<Kovert> ok maybe thats what I was thinking about
<Neremor> can noone tell me how to start the plasma workspace?
<Neremor> which comand do i have to run?
<Neremor> is here no one who can help me with this simple problem?
<Kovert> try joing #kde
<linux-hdtv> Hi, how can i add a printer to Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<hampei> #ubuntu-de
<Kovert> in the system setyup isnt there a icon
<Kovert> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linux-hdtv> there is, kovert, but i only see network printers there
<Kovert> see above
<baron86> Hello.. I want to install a program in a folder named Back up however the program doesnt allow me to install it there cause the name Back up has a space between Back and Up. I tried to use the " " or the '  ' but didnt work.. any other ideas?
<Kovert> under score?
<baron86> what do you mean underscore?
<linux-hdtv> kovert, thanks for the links above, but i don't see how to setup a printer there.
<Kovert> baron86 back_up
<frenchy> baron86: tap bac --> and the "tab" key
<baron86> like Back_up? well i suppose its a different folder than Back up and i wasnt clear.. I should not change the name
<baron86> the tab key doesnt work cause i am in installation mode
<Kovert> baron86 do it lter?
<baron86> whats lter?
<frenchy> baron86: so try back\ up/
<Kovert> linux-hdtv what version fo kubuntu
<Kovert> later
<linux-hdtv> 9.04
<Kovert> linux-hdtv google it
<baron86> doesnt work frenchy.. That works only in the console not in the installation
<frenchy> baron86: r u sure that ur folder exist ?
<baron86> yes..
<linux-hdtv> i did, kovert. q=kubuntu+9.04+setup+printer gives:
<frenchy> what does it says with ls
<linux-hdtv> http://www.kubuntuway.net/forum/showthread.php?t=342
<linux-hdtv> and shows someone else not knowing how to add a printer in Kubuntu 9.04
<baron86> i suppose its a fault of the program but i am asking if anyone else faced sth like that before
<Kovert> linux-hdtv sorry i allways use negt printers
<Kovert> sorry net
<linux-hdtv> i understand, kovert
<frenchy> baron86: what "ls" give you ?
<sseiersen> what's the driver for nvidia cards?
<Kovert> sseiersen there are two
<sseiersen> ?
<baron86> why is that so difficult for you to understand??? i run this program and asks me where to save and i put the folder .../Back up and says invalid.. The folder exists okie?
<Kovert> well there is the non supported one
<Kovert> thats for me has been the best
<sseiersen> nvidia's ?
<Kovert> I guess I am really going toi open a 9.04 machine
<Kovert> sseiersen yes
<DaskreeCH> baron86: Do you have rights to write into the folder?
<baron86> yeah i do
<Kovert> sseiersen I am starting a 9.04 machine
<baron86> I suppose its the programs fault and maybe doesnt support gaps.. It propably wants a different coding propably sth like `~"'; i dunno
<sseiersen> Konvert have you had any problems with the xorg.conf created by nVidia's program?
<Kovert> nope
<sseiersen> Great
<Kovert> sseiersen if you kill it it will be recreated
<sseiersen> On SUSE and Fedora they both crashed and burned
<apavlo> Quick question: Just upgraded to Jaunty. Saw that power-guidance was removed. Is there suppose to be an applet or plasmoid for PowerDevil?
<Kovert> sseiersen your on the wrong chanel then
<EagleScreen> there is plasmoid for PowerDevil
<apavlo> EagleScreen: Is it installed by default?
<EagleScreen> it should
<apavlo> EagleScreen: I just have "Battery Monitor", which sucks
<Kovert> sseiersen system applications hardware drivers
<EagleScreen> apavlo: you can click on it and you will see more options
<sseiersen> ?
<Kovert> sseiersen click on the K
<apavlo> EagleScreen: Ah.... that's terrible that I wasted 15 minutes of my life on this....
<linux-hdtv> Kovert, it was easy by selecting "New Network Printer", it sets up a local printer no problem, thanks :-)
<sseiersen> huh?
 * sseiersen is lost
<Kovert> sseiersen the kicker the "K"  button left bottom
<sseiersen> I know that... :]
<Kovert> then sapplication
<Kovert> s
<apavlo> EagleScreen: Is there anyway to get it back in the sys tray like the old power guidance applet? I don't need to look at it all the time and it's really large in the dock
<Kovert> then system
<Kovert> thhrn "hardware drivers"
<EagleScreen> apavlo: you have got guidance-powermanager in repository, isntall it if you want
<sseiersen> Dont have a "Hardware Drivers"
<Kovert> sseiersen why dont you install more of the kde options
<sseiersen> like?
 * sseiersen wishes that stuff was auto installed....
<Kovert> sseiersen might be system tools
<Kovert> sseiersen your using server?
<sseiersen> yeah
<Kovert> sseiersen thats why
<sseiersen> >_>
<apavlo> Ah if anybody cares, it looks like KDE 4.3/4.3 has exactly what I want:
<apavlo> http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/A_system_tray_even_more_Plasma
<apavlo> Good to know
<sseiersen> wow
<juanfabelo> boa tarde
<juanfabelo> list
<juanfabelo> channel
<juanfabelo> help
<Kovert> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<sseiersen> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crunchie> hi
<crunchie> to make an iso from an xp cd, the following should work. correct?   cat /dev/cdrom > xp.iso   (using it for vitrualbox)
<juanfabelo> hi
<juanfabelo> join
<sseiersen> crunchie: ask in #vbox
<juanfabelo> )
<juanfabelo> alguem do brasil?
<sseiersen> !es
<hhlp> !pt | juanfabelo
<ubottu> juanfabelo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sseiersen> !ru | sseiersen
<ubottu> sseiersen, please see my private message
<alvaro_> djgj
<nascentmind> hi. In my kubuntu when i see the network manager connections it shows my ssid with a green shield armor icon and when i hover on it,it says wpa-psk. Am i secure?
<papa> hi all
<BluesKaj> nascentmind, as long as you are pw protected on wpa-psk , which is default I believe
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, when i hover my mouse on the green armor it says that.
<BluesKaj> nascentmind, did it ask for a pw when you enabled network manager
<nascentmind> yes it uses kwallet to store my passwors.
<nascentmind> so unless i give a password for kwallet it does not connect.
<BluesKaj> ok, which version of kubuntu are you using ?
<nascentmind> jaunty
<BluesKaj> nascentmind, I switched to wicd , due to it's stability and clear info about network security , both wireless and ethernet
<nascentmind> BluesKaj, oh k
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<sseiersen> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in jaunty
<sseiersen> hmm
<Kovert> sseiersen again medibuntu
<Kovert> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fieldy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xemba> hello, i've purged networkmanager and now i cannot connect to my lan anymore, how can i install a networkmanager again?
<Xemba> (karmic + kde 4.3rc1
<Kovert> Xemba can you install knetwork manager
<BluesKaj> Xemba, install wicd if possible
<Xemba> without interet?
<Xemba> internet?
<pantheras> hi!
<Kovert> can you use your source cd?
<rgarcia> Hi all, please does anybody know how do I format a pendrive?
<pantheras> im just instal kubuntu... nice feelings
<BluesKaj> Xemba, how are talking to us , use that pc/device to download wicd http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Xemba> i don't try, its an jaunty cd... i wanted to install the deb from my memory stick, but i don't find the right version
<rgarcia> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<Kovert> pantheras what is your native language
<Xemba> BlueEagle: under winxp
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pantheras> Kovert russian
<rgarcia> anyone?
<Kovert> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> Xemba, then copy it from windows in dolphin ntfs-volume on kubuntu
<pantheras> да))
<Xemba> that is not the problem, but i don't want to install another network manager
<Xemba> i'll use the plasmoid again :-)
<Xemba> i want to use...
<BluesKaj> wicd replaces network manger
<BluesKaj> when it's installed
<Xemba> but i don't want a replacement
<BluesKaj> well then Xemba, good luck and have fun
<Xemba> lol thanks for your time
<pantheras> ups... resatrt
<pantheras> *restart
<vismad> hola a todos
<vismad> necesito un poco de ayuda
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jussi01> !es | vismad
<ubottu> vismad: please see above
<vismad> Ok. thanks
<sockmonkey> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu on my HP Pavilion 553x, and I'm having trouble getting eth0 to work.  lshw is showing the card to be of the rtl8139 chipset.  Any ideas here?
<KDesk> How can I know which files does a (open) binary use?
<jussi01> sockmonkey: curious, as that is one of the best supported cards in linux
<sockmonkey> jussi01: yeah, I'm a bit perplexed by that too... I've had this card up and running on several boxen before.  I'm wondering if there's a disconnect between the mobo's firmware communicating the chipset properly?
<BluesKaj> sockmonkey, you have some choices , are you using the widget-network-manager now ?
<sockmonkey> BluesKaj: I'm in Windows atm -- I can print any instructions you give and switch over, though
<jussi01> sockmonkey: is it a new install?
<BluesKaj> sockmonkey,are you dual booting ?
<sockmonkey> jussi01: Yeah, just installed about 15 minutes ago
<sockmonkey> BluesKaj: Yes
<jussi01> sockmonkey: did you have the ethernet connected at the install time?
<sockmonkey> jussi01: Yup -- all was connected.  The LiveCD didn't pick up the ethernet either, so I was hoping I could modprobe following install
<jussi01> curious...
<BluesKaj> sockmonkey, i had a similar problem , so I DL'd Wicd from http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ and then in dolphin moved the file into kubuntu from the ntfs-volume and installed it.  It works well
<jussi01> sockmonkey: Id suggest giving  BluesKaj's suggestion a go...
<pantheras>   Добрый вечер, Александр!
<pantheras> На сегодняшний момент Piligrim S329 стоит 10.000, Piligrim Stealth 15.000, комплект Piligrim Double - 20.000
<pantheras> По вопросам приобретения можно звонить (812)9717279 или писать мне, для бесплатной доставки и установки в СПб нужно состоять в группе и сказать об этом при звонке
<FloodBotK2> pantheras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sockmonkey> BluesKaj, jussi01: Thanks for your help -- I'll give wicd a try.
<pantheras> Kovert where r u from
<pantheras> Kovert where r u from
<BluesKaj> !ru | pantheras
<ubottu> pantheras: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BluesKaj> or r u
<sockmonkey> I'll report back and let you guys know how it goes -- keeping my fingers crossed :)
<pantheras> мля... я в контакт писала... а сцуко как здесь оказалось???
<jussi01> !ru | pantheras
<ubottu> pantheras: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pantheras>  /msg
<BluesKaj> jussi01, this pantheras person keeps trolling in and out of the chat ..he's done this several times today
<drbobb> help, flash has stopped working for me in firefox, for no reason I can figure out
<drbobb> .
<BluesKaj> which firefox drbobb?
<Tacosarecool> hello
<DOOM777> hi
<Tacosarecool> What wifi client do you recommend I use?
<Tacosarecool> I know there was wlcid or whatever
<DOOM777> sorry, i am a n00b
<Tacosarecool> I liked that program
<Tacosarecool> !wlcid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlcid
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: knetworkmanager nm-applet or wicd which ever works for you
<Tacosarecool> !wcfid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wcfid
<DOOM777> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Tacosarecool> yes thank you
<DOOM777> does putty run on KDE?
<DaskreeCH> DOOM777: Why do you need it?
<DOOM777> cause i also run it on windows, so i have openssh, putty, and tactia version of the same key
<DOOM777> it's good for key translation
<DaskreeCH> Umm ok Still not sure why you need it under KDE
<DOOM777> cause i only have kubuntu linux
<DOOM777> plus windows 7
<ZeiP> DOOM777, it runs on Linux, so why wouldn't it run on Kubuntu?
<ZeiP> Not sure why you need it though :)
<DOOM777> cause it needs GTK
<DOOM777> for key translation
<ZeiP> Well, yeah, you probably need to install the dependencies for that package also, like for any other.
<Dragnslcr> DOOM777- you can just use ssh from Konsole
<DOOM777> and i could translate into all three versions of keys?
<Dragnslcr> You can use keys, yes
<ZeiP> Dragnslcr, s/he's not talking about using keys for the connection, but about translating them between different key formats.
<drbobb> "shiretoko" is a funny name for a browser
<Guest10725> ok
<Tacosarecool> thank you lol
<Tacosarecool> Thank you irc client
<Tacosarecool> I forgot my password
<Tacosarecool> for my registered irc name
<bsm> hi, anyone having problems with the window switcher plasmoid after upgrading to kde 4.3RC1? btw, 4.3 rocks :)
<lukas> Hi, I have some unavailable packages that I am not able to find, where can such packages be found?
<lukas> I have fresh installation
<drbobb> I think I'll try the 64bit flashplayer from adobe, for practical purposes my flashplugin is broken anyway
<DaskreeCH> bsm: whats the window switcher plasmoid>?
<DaskreeCH> lukas: Some more information might help
<drbobb> yakuake would be very nice if only it made sensible use of konsole profiles
<Tacosarecool> oh cool
<Tacosarecool> should I get the rc1 of kde 3
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: I guess you mean KDE 4.3 ?
<Tacosarecool> yeah
<bsm> DaskreeCH: ah maybe its called window list plasmoid? in german its "fensterleiste" :D
<bsm> it does not display any windows, in fact it does not display anything
<Tacosarecool> I'll wait until late july
<DaskreeCH> bsm: ah right I think it's called task manager
<DaskreeCH> bsm: remove it and re add it
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: I guess you can what are your reasons for removing it?
<Tacosarecool> removing what?
<DaskreeCH> KDE 4.3
<bsm> DaskreeCH: it does not help
<drbobb> dang, still no sound in flash videos
<drbobb> seems to be not a firefox or flashplayer issue, but a kubuntu issue
<DaskreeCH> bsm: what version of KDE are you using? Though it has worked in all of them
<Tacosarecool> drbobb
<Tacosarecool> try sudo also force-reload
<Tacosarecool> alsa
<DaskreeCH> drbobb: Or a sound issue
<Tacosarecool> not also
<Tacosarecool> drboobb try sudo also force-reload
<Tacosarecool> darn
<Tacosarecool> typos
<DaskreeCH> Ha ha ha :)
<drbobb> omfg
<lukas> DaskreeCH: okay, I have kubuntu 9.04, fresh installation 64bit and I want to have skas patch that is unavailable. I added only medibuntu repository
<DaskreeCH> skas patch ?
<bsm> DaskreeCH: 4.95 from kubuntu experimental
<PsynoKhi0> heya, does anyone know of a good sound setup guide for k9.04? so far I've only found stuff about getting PA to work yet at the same time saying it shouldn't be there and it's not a recommended package
<drbobb> i got a deluge of notification sounds, all at once :O
<Tacosarecool> How do I make sure I have the latest kde
<Tacosarecool> not the beta
<DaskreeCH> bsm: reinstall kdebase-workspace-bin
<Tacosarecool> but the latest
<Tacosarecool> pre proposed updates right?
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: Backports I think
<bsm> DaskreeCH: thank you, I'll try
<drbobb> yeah alsa must have blocked on something
<lukas> DaskreeCH: yes, linux-patch-skas
<DaskreeCH> bsm: also try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after that
<lukas> DaskreeCH: it is set as recommended
<drbobb> now i can't really use my system while several hours ofpending system sounds are played
<PsynoKhi0> basically I only have mono output for one app at a time :/
<DaskreeCH> lukas: I've never heard of a skas package
<drbobb> it's become rather unresponsive, heh
<Tacosarecool> Why did they replace konversation with quassel anyway?
<DaskreeCH> Konversation was KDE3 only at the time.
<DaskreeCH> Quassel team was very responsive to suggested changes
<lukas> DaskreeCH: look in recommended packages of user-mode-linux
<DaskreeCH> lukas: Don't see it there either
<DaskreeCH> do an apt-cache policy user-mode-linux
<DaskreeCH> What server is it using?
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<snirp> Quassel is not antoher app starting with the K. Now we have to cope with tke Q :-(
<DaskreeCH> hi
<rysiek|pl> on jaunty, there should be a "printers" secion in the System Settings, right?
<DaskreeCH> snirp: Koala has konversation jsut set that back to default
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: Koala will be back to konversation for IRC? yippie!
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: Not what I said
<p-f> any ideas what might be causing flash flv players to freeze every 2-3 seconds? The sound is fine, it's just that it sits on some frames for too long. This is not a connection issue.
<snirp> rysiek|pl: It was default on my kaola...
<rysiek|pl> snirp: Konversation?
 * rysiek|pl prefers Konversation to Quassel
<snirp> rysiek|pl: Konversation yeah, But maybe it remained there thoughout dist-upgrade. Dunno how that works.
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo, on jaunty there should be a "Printers" sectioon in the System Settings, am I right?
<lukas> well, I see it there, in cerommended not dependencies, output is in http://pastebin.com/f6031fc53
<drbobb> urg i think I'll log out, seems to be no end to these sounds, and kmix has died, i can't turn down the volum
<snirp> rysiek|pl: Got rid of Konversation though. Krunner just gave me too much choice after typing >kon
<rysiek|pl> hah
<rysiek|pl> true
 * rysiek|pl misses Katapult
<snirp> What was ever the point of naming everything with a K. Drives me nuts. There is supposed to be something like "alias" to rename, right?
<DaskreeCH> snirp: typing the extra letter was too much to ask ?
<BluesKaj> Tacosarecool, Wicd is what you're looking for
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<Tacosarecool> I know
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Tacosarecool> i'm already using it now
<BluesKaj> good
<Tacosarecool> thanks though
<snirp> DashreeCH: Yep. That too, Names are confusing and quite frankly not appealing as well.
<Tacosarecool> Bluekaj how do I make sure I'm using the latest version of kde
<DaskreeCH> lukas: Indeed. Looks like a bug can you drop into #ubuntu-motu and mention it to them?
<DaskreeCH> snirp: Change them then :-P
<snirp> Tacosarecool: check >help >about KDE
<snirp> Tacosarecool: 4.2.90 here. KDE 4.3 beta
<Tacosarecool> I only have 4.2.2
<lukas> Dekans: look here http://pastebin.com/f579d06e4
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: rad http://kubuntu.org
<phh> snirp: you should upgrade, the RC1 is out
<snirp> Tacosarecool: could be ok if you are not on beta's.
<Dekans> lukas: DaskreeCH :)
<snirp> phh: nice!
<BluesKaj> Tacosarecool, depends if you want bleeding edge or stability
<snirp> *starting up packagekit, with the extra K ;-)*
<Tacosarecool> Ok I like having the latest why not
<Tacosarecool> Linux is all about testing
<Tacosarecool> and making it better
<snirp> nominates Tacosarecool for miss Universe
<BluesKaj> well then , you can upgrade to karmic and kde4.3 and the latest kernel etc
<lukas> Dekans: sorry,
<Dekans> np :p
<rysiek|pl> oh, anybody uses karmic?
<rysiek|pl> is it at all usable?
<lukas> yes, it was to DaskreeCH
<snirp> how come i do not get the RC1 here. What repo are you using?
<BluesKaj> Tacosarecool, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: When it's done somewhat
<DaskreeCH> snirp: Read the topic?
<snirp> rysiek|pl; been on it for about a month and did not experience many crashes and no annoying bugs really.
<Tacosarecool> no I'm not using alphas lol
<Tacosarecool> Thanks though
<drbobb> heh, I experience a fair amount of crashes and annoying bugs with jaunty
 * rysiek|pl uses hardy; kde4 is *not* yet usable for me; waiting eagerly, jaunty on a second partition with kde4.3 prerelease being fired-up from time to time
<drbobb> karmic can't be much worse, so i'll try to switch soon
<Tacosarecool> Tell me how it goes but remember it's an alpha
<drbobb> actually up to and including hardy, kubuntu was getting better with each release
<snirp> drbobb: some plasma crashes, but had those before as well.
<BluesKaj> karmic crashes then recovers when I close edit apps or some times webpages
<drbobb> after that it got a lot worse
<BluesKaj> actualy plasma crashes
<drbobb> snirp: there were no plasma crashes in kde3 ;)
<Tacosarecool> 9.04 is way better than 8.10 8.10 was the most annoying release
<drbobb> whew, glad I decided to skip 8.10
<drbobb> still, hardy to jaunty has been full of regressions as far as i'm concerned
<snirp> Kpackagekit fails to display my software sources. Otherwise it works fine and i can edit the sources,list. Any clues on what to do about it?
<DOOM777> is there a way to access clipboard from shell?
<drbobb> and it's not just kde4, video performance has degraded seriously for me
<BluesKaj> snirp , use synaptic or adept
<snirp> *whobbles a window for drbobb*
<Tacosarecool> drbob are you using a intel graphics card?
<snirp> BluesKaj: that seems like a workaroud. Are there problems with kpackagekit then?
<drbobb> in fact the x.org in jaunty doesn't work at all with my video
<drbobb> nope mine is a SiS
<BlueChili> mplayer seems not to suffer from this regressions, on the other hand VLC and dragon has them
<Tacosarecool> did you update the intel driver has been updated and stuff in june
<BluesKaj> snirp, yes I found it clunky and unstable
<drbobb> I had to selectively downgrade most of x.org to hardy versions
<drbobb> still, video playback works poorly compared to hardy
<drbobb> and vlc is fully broken (as in, displays nothing)
<snirp> BluesKaj:I will have a look into behaviour under adept
<BluesKaj> drbobb, xorg is very dependent on HAL in jaunty
<fkm> Grrrr... Somehow I guess I broke my installation. After removing the main Metapackage of either KDE or GNOME "apt-get autoremove" will remove almost the whole system.....
<BluesKaj> X is on it's way out from what i've read , udev is going to be the new std
<drbobb> well too bad xorg no longer supports my video card. sure it's a crappy one but i can't afford a new laptop atm
<drbobb> BluesKaj: uhh you must have meant HAL
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: What are your thoughts on KDE 4.3 ?
<drbobb> not X
<snirp> BluesKaj: Under adept: [Edit sources] loads the sources but does not display for editing. Issue with key or repo here?
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: well... coming close to being usable.
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: I see lots of good things in KDE4, lots of great ideas, and with 4.3 they're getting pretty close to decent implementation
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: neat what's missing for you?
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: still, there are a few things that bar me from using it daily
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: first and foremost - speed
<DaskreeCH> fkm: What did you expect? :)
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: it's just too damn slow, albeit much faster than kde 4.1
<BluesKaj> drbobb, well udev / HAL , without xorg is the next step , right ?
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: then there's stability, but it's almost there, we're almost home with that
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: Yeah optimization still hasn't had a focused release yet. It's sped up but we haven't had the call to make everything that much faster as yet
<drbobb> BluesKaj: uhh you lost me there
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: and my personal favourite: support for multi-screen setups
<BluesKaj> anyway it's dinner time here ...BBL
<fkm> DaskreeCH, That only libraries that are no longer needed are beeing removed.
<DaskreeCH> fkm: Yeah that's kinda what autoremove does
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: I have two screens with my desktop, one of those is rotated 90deg
<Adola> When I try to sshfs a folder to a local folder, I get this error "fuse: mountpoint is not empty"
<Daemon_> are there any issues with the ext4 filesytem on a clean install of jaunty?
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: TwinView doesn't support that; Xinerama doesn't support Composite; and KDE4 still doesn't support two separate screens
<Adola> And it says "fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option"
<fkm> DaskreeCH, Well... Before autoremove didn't propose to remove KDM ;-) And I didn't have the "kde" metapackage installed aswel
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: so I am unable to use kde4 on my desktop; on the laptop however I catch myself using it more and more
<Tacosarecool> should I installed pre-released updates
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: If you like. Should is a strong statement though
<Tacosarecool> ok but pre-released means proposed
<Daemon_> Ipersonaly do not install pre-release updates
<Daemon_> are there any issues with the ext4 filesytem on a clean install of jaunty?
<Tacosarecool> no not that i've experienced you might not want to use it if you use acronis true imagee though
<Tacosarecool> I tried ext4 a while back I liked it
<DaskreeCH> Daemon_: I would say honestly yes. Are you likely to hit one probably not
<DaskreeCH> I can't say unless I know more about how you make use of your computer but overall it should be good
<Daemon_> DaskreeCH: just thinking of making the switch and dont know much about the ext4 system
<DaskreeCH> Daemon_: Well then read up on it.
<Tacosarecool> some thinks it a intrim step to brtfs
<Daemon_> DaskreeCH: heard its faster and supports large files and such
<DaskreeCH> Nothing beats down the issue of not knowing like seeking knowledge :)
<DaskreeCH> Daemon_: Indeed it does
<Daemon_> DaskreeCH: I have read up on it some but its also good to ask others of there experiences with it
<Daemon_> DaskreeCH: But thanks for the info
<Tacosarecool> how did most of you go about upgrading kde
<rysiek|pl> Tacosarecool: upgrading from? to?
<Tacosarecool> I wanna upgrade to kde 3
<Dragnslcr> From what, KDE 2?
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows how to patch kde2 for freebsd?
<DaskreeCH> rysiek|pl: With ports
<rysiek|pl> DaskreeCH: joke question: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_does_one_patch_KDE2_under_FreeBSD%3F
<DaskreeCH> ha ha nice
<DaskreeCH> Internet jokes FTOJW
<DaskreeCH> !kde3 | Tacosarecool
<ubottu> Tacosarecool: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Tacosarecool> no I mean 4.3
<Tacosarecool> lol
<Tacosarecool> !kde 4.3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.3
<Tacosarecool> !kde 4.2.4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2.4
<Tacosarecool> !kde beta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde beta
<rysiek|pl> Tacosarecool: try google, there is a good howto somewhere
<Tacosarecool> ok
<rysiek|pl> Tacosarecool: there's a launchpad PPA set up
<rysiek|pl> Tacosarecool: so you just need to add some lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rysiek|pl> and aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<DaskreeCH> Tacosarecool: Read the topic
<DaskreeCH> also see http://kubuntu.org
<Tacosarecool> Or i could check unsupported updates
<deiboy> hello
<DaskreeCH> !hi | deiboy
<ubottu> deiboy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Laeborg> !multiscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiscreen
<Laeborg> !multi screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi screen
<rysiek|pl> Laeborg: kde4 does not know anything about multi screen
<rysiek|pl> Laeborg: I am also trying to run kde4 on two different screens, FAIL
<Laeborg> okay :/
<Laeborg> I need one screen to focus on a terminal and the other on my desktop
<`mandea1> Se construieşte arborele de dependenţă
<`mandea1> Reading state information... Terminat
<`mandea1> Următoarele pachete NOI vor fi instalate:
<`mandea1>   sl
<`mandea1> 0 înnoite, 1 nou instalate, 0 de şters şi 0 neînnoite.
<FloodBotK2> `mandea1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`mandea1> Este nevoie să descărcaţi 25,3kB de arhive.
<`mandea1> nu ma lasa sa instalez dezinstalez nimka :((
<rysiek|pl> `mandea1: I have no idea what language you are using
<`mandea1> sorry ....
<rysiek|pl> `mandea1: but there has to be a correct localized ubuntu channel, like #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-es
<`mandea1> ok thanks....
<checkdisk> hallo
<checkdisk> it's so many difficult to use kubuntu. i am a noob
<BlueChili> rysiek|pl that wasn't spanish nor portuguese
<rysiek|pl> I said I had no idea
<rysiek|pl> those were just examples
<BlueChili> neither I
<rysiek|pl> Romanian?
<BlueChili> maybe
<BlueChili> maybe
<rysiek|pl> google and wikipedia quite agree
<BlueChili> it has some shared roots with spanish
<BlueChili> then it is
<BlueChili> Se construieşte arborele de dependenţă
<BlueChili> se está construyendo el árbol de dependencias
<BlueChili> (in spanish)
<rysiek|pl> I bet protuguese and italian would be quite similar, too
<rysiek|pl> *portuguese
<BlueChili> portuguese wolud be the most, in some cases...
 * rysiek|pl 's gotta eat something
<rysiek|pl> bbl
<BlueChili> k
<UnluckyMike> any way to get desktop effects with nvidia xinerama?
<BlueChili> desktop effects with xinerama, It's a no go
<rysiek|pl> jeez, I hope kde4.4 will be a optimization-targeted release
<purpleposeidon> What's the kernel option to keep all of the hard drives read-only?
<rysiek|pl> ro?
<rysiek|pl> ...I think
<BlueChili> ro
<purpleposeidon> I, uh, I have a bad disk. >__<
<LadyNikon> sucks
<Yanick_> Hi, Is there a way to make Jaunty restart properly after suspend/hibernate? Right now, the screen turns on but only to display some random pixels and everything else seems frozen. The network appears to reconnect itself and application to restart correctly but USB/keybaord and all the rest are just frozen. I have a Dell XPS 16 with Kubunty 64bit
<Yanick_> kubuntu
#kubuntu 2010-07-05
<usuario__> ola
<khrystiann> ola
<khrystiann> hello
<Reallycool> My KDE seems to have some issues with suspend/wake up, it will sometimes take a long time to suspend, take a long time to wake up, or seemingly crash on wake up, any possible fixes?
<sleepwlker> Hey guys
<sleepwlker> I've been using Kubuntu for a few days now
<sleepwlker> and I've been noticing that my internet connection is horribly unstable
<sleepwlker> Within 2 minutes I went from 15 Mb/s to 1 Mb/s to 10 Mb/s to 5 Mb/s and so forth
<sleepwlker> it was horribly spiked
<sleepwlker> Anyone know a reason for this?
<mase_wk> internet connection or network connection ?
<sleepwlker> The computer is connected to a wireless network
<sleepwlker> and then I also share the connection through an ethernet to my Xbox
<sleepwlker> Even without the xbox on though it tends to spike
<sleepwlker> and internet connection
<sleepwlker> The results were from http://speedtest.net
<mase_wk> so this is all connected to a router ?
<mase_wk> ds/cable modem ?
<sleepwlker> My computer is connected via a wireless PCI card
<sleepwlker> to a Linksys Wireless N Router
<sleepwlker> Actually
<sleepwlker> technically it goes to the EnGenius Wireless N Booster
<sleepwlker> Which boosts the signal from the Wireless N Router
<mase_wk> sleepwlker: ok. so first off have you tried connecting via ethernet ?
<sleepwlker> No, my computer is on the other side of my house from the router
<mase_wk> basically i'm trying to work out if you have an issue with your wireless network connection, or the connection between your modem and your computer
<sleepwlker> Well
<sleepwlker> On my Windows Partition
<sleepwlker> I never saw any lag spikes
<sleepwlker> it was constantly around 5 Mb/s
<mase_wk> ok well you need to isolate the network from the internet
<mase_wk> so you need to test internally
<sleepwlker> :S
<mase_wk> and once you have established where the problem is
<mase_wk> we can start to debug it.
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<mase_wk> at the moment with the tests you have done, you can't rule out internet issues.
<sleepwlker> Maybe I should try to install my Wireless N receiever
<mase_wk> its likely that your having issues with the wireless component
<sleepwlker> You see, I have this Wireless N USB Adapter
<mase_wk> but wer can't say for sure
<sleepwlker> But when I did the Makefile thing for the Linux driver
<sleepwlker> it had oodles of errors
<mase_wk> make file ?
<mase_wk> wtf ?
<mase_wk> why were you compiling it?
<mase_wk> is it not in the distro ?
<sleepwlker> I have no clue
<mase_wk> i assume this is the kernel module ?
<sleepwlker> I was listening to some guy in this iRC
<sleepwlker> He was telling me what to do, I just did it
<mase_wk> if your having to compile kernel drivers then its probably not in the supported kernel
<sleepwlker> Ok yeah
<sleepwlker> I'm really new to Linux
<sleepwlker> so I really have no idea what I'm doing lol
<sleepwlker> I've been using Windows for 17 years
<mase_wk> ok well, because the hardware companies typically only write windows drivers, there is a lag between some hardware and the stable drivers being written
<mase_wk> sometimes through lack of documentation stable drivers are never written. This is the fault of the company who makes the hardware
<mase_wk> so it's likely you have one of those devices which either is in the development process or is lacking documentation
<sleepwlker> Well
<mase_wk> hence why it's not included in the standard supported kernel
<sleepwlker> I googled it
<sleepwlker> and found this
<sleepwlker> http://engenius.us/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=0&task=viewcategory&catid=122
<mase_wk> i really woudn't recommend getting any software via googling it
<sleepwlker> Yeah well
<sleepwlker> How would I get it then? :S
<mase_wk> in the linux world you should get the software from your distro
<mase_wk> in its repositoris
<mase_wk> repositories*
<sleepwlker> How would I go about doing that?
<mase_wk> if its not supported then it won't make it to the distro usually until it is supported
<mase_wk> kpackagekit
<mase_wk> on kubuntu
<mase_wk> software center on ubuntu
<sleepwlker> This is sounding alot like JailBreaking on the iTouch
<sleepwlker> What are the chances my driver will be in there?
<mase_wk> this has been in place for a very long time and is the preferred way to get software
<mase_wk> well it won't help you in this case, because it sounds like your card is unsupported
<mase_wk> at least for this release
<mase_wk> so the chances are you won't be able to get it working in a stable fashion under linux until they actually release the driver
<mase_wk> having said that you have not done any isolation tests to ensure that it is the problem your experiencing
<sleepwlker> I'm not talking about the PCI card
<sleepwlker> that is the unstable network adapter
<sleepwlker> I'm talking about my USB adapter
<sleepwlker> Eh
<mase_wk> well if you have a usb adapter and its supported you just plug it in
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<mase_wk> and it all works
<mase_wk> no installation no anything
<sleepwlker> Are most laptop's built in wifi cards supported by Linux?
<mase_wk> most yes, there are a few companies like broadcom which don't release their drivers
<mase_wk> and thus the chipsets are a bit flakey
<sleepwlker> Ah
<mase_wk> but anything intel usually works.
<sleepwlker> Because I'll be getting a new laptop hopefully in the next year or so
<mase_wk> atheros generallly works
<sleepwlker> And I'd like to be able to dual boot Linux and Windows on it
<mase_wk> ralink
<sleepwlker> I'm so sick of this computer
<sleepwlker> 512 MB of RAM is so awful
<mase_wk> that is sort of on the low side but i only have 1G in this box and that runs fine
<mase_wk> YMMV
<sleepwlker> Eh
<sleepwlker> I'm hoping to get atleast 4GB on my new laptop
<mase_wk> wow
<sleepwlker> If I had all the money in the world I'd go for atleast 8
<sleepwlker> but sadly my budget is restricted to however much money my parents are going to chip in
<mase_wk> it depends what yoru doing but overall kubuntu / ubuntu is reasonably light. i can do all my work with 1G on my laptop. I have 2G on my desktop for graphics work
<sleepwlker> Yeah
<sleepwlker> Yeah
<sleepwlker> I'm figuring I'll do some gaming somewhere along the line
<sleepwlker> as welll as many other things
<mase_wk> k
<sleepwlker> I don't mind having low RAM per say
<sleepwlker> it's the fact that this computer is maxed out at 512 MB
<sleepwlker> it can't go any higher
<mase_wk> yeh well if you have the budget go for it. no one ever complained about having too much free RAM :)
<H4R01D_> hi there
<sleepwlker> Hello
<H4R01D_> does somebody here use the meanwhile plugin for connecting to sametime servers
<H4R01D_> using kopete
<H4R01D_> ??
<sleepwlker> You know what I want to see
<sleepwlker> A commercially produced competitor for the iPod Touch
<sleepwlker> running a Linux based OS
<sleepwlker> Cause I can't stand Apple
<sleepwlker> I hate them
<mase_wk> sleepwlker: i just use my android phone
<sleepwlker> I can't afford one of them
<mase_wk> well its not that they don't exist then :)
<sleepwlker> xD
<mase_wk> its just you can't afford it
<sleepwlker> I mean something that you don't have to buy a 2 year phone plan with
<sleepwlker> I'm already on an AT&T plan
<mase_wk> well again you don't
<sleepwlker> until the end of this year I believe
<mase_wk> i didn't buy my phone on a plan
<sleepwlker> You didn't?
<mase_wk> nup, google.com/phone
<sleepwlker> Doesn't it cost alot more then?
<mase_wk> well yeh because your phone company isn't subsidizing the cost
<sleepwlker> Yeah
<sleepwlker> $529 is a little over my budget
<sleepwlker> especially when I don't have a job
<sleepwlker> the $150 I paid for mine was much more reasonable
<sleepwlker> At the end of the year maybe I'll change to Verizon
<sleepwlker> and get me a Droid
<mase_wk> the nokia N series will all use Linux shortly too i beleive. there will be a bunch of phones coming out shortly so you will have your pick
<sleepwlker> I'll probably just get the cheapest one
<sleepwlker> Idk what I just did
<sleepwlker> but it was awesome
<sleepwlker> Anyone here familiar with HTML/CSS?
<James147> sleepwlker: alittle
<sleepwlker> Ok
<sleepwlker> Well
<sleepwlker> For some reason
<sleepwlker> I've got some divisions on my page
<sleepwlker> and the borders surrounding them
<sleepwlker> won't show up on some web browsers
<sleepwlker> It works fin eon my Firefox
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepwlker> but not on my iPod Touch Safariy
<sleepwlker> Safari*
<sleepwlker> or on my dad's Windows Vista IE browser
<James147> sleepwlker: thats mostly because alot of web browsers dont follow html properly :)
<sleepwlker> :S
<sleepwlker> So does that mean I'll have no compatability with Safari or IE? :S
<James147> sleepwlker: you can... its jsut not as simple as it should be
<sleepwlker> Any ideas how I'd fix it?
<James147> sleepwlker: not off by hand sorry :(
<sleepwlker> Idk why IE and Safari even exist
<sleepwlker> Firefox is where it's at
<James147> sleepwlker: i like chromium better :)
<sleepwlker> Eh
<James147> S3Indiana: http://acid3.acidtests.org/   is a good test to see how well your bowser renders html :0
<angel> wenas
<sleepwlker> Hey peoples
<sleepwlker> Who here is good with HTML/CSS?
<wolfan> hello
<wolfan> is there anyone out there
<wolfan> testing this
<Soldier3> Help me install adobe flash in forefox (kubuntu 9.10 i386)
<matrixx> hi :)
<bittin> hi
<matrixx> I just installed kubuntu first time, but I have a problem with my graphics card/drivers
<bittin> ah ok, post your question here and somone might be able to help you
<matrixx> ok, great :)
<matrixx> I installed the nvidia linux driver and now my screen flickers
<matrixx> I have a 42" tv connected and I had the same problem in windows. It fixed in there when I changed the color model to YCbCr444
<matrixx> but I can't see anywhere to change the color model in kubuntu :(
<matrixx> rgb just doesn't play fine in my tv apparently :/
<bittin> can't help you with that :(
<matrixx> it's ok, I've already asked from quite a lot of people and they can't either :/
<matrixx> but let's see if someone here has had similar problems :)
<trinity-303>  hello guys. i've got a question about kubuntu reinstallation. i've got its .iso file on my flash drive, but it obviously wouldn't load during the reboot. is there any way to 'convert' .iso into execulatable booting file so that i could install it?  also: i've already got kubuntu on this laptop, do i have to delete it or anything? or do i just install new kubuntu on it and it will be overidden? thank you.
<bazhang> trinity-303, unetbootin will create a bootable flash drive from an iso
<trinity-303> PS: i am a newbie, so sorry if I worded the things wrongly
<bazhang> trinity-303, you need a working system of some kind to perform the operation though; linux / windows
<trinity-303> i am on windows at the monet, fully working. could you tell me step by step what i should do (if it's okay)
<trinity-303> moment*
<bazhang> trinity-303, and reinstalling will automatically overwrite whatever was there before, unless you manually partition it not to do so
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net has a windows version
<bazhang> run unetbootin, point it at the iso, have the flash drive already installed and it will do it
<bazhang> err inserted not installed
<trinity-303> ! oh thank you,i think i've got it wha ti have to do. will try! x
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> trinity-303, it may take a bit of time to 'burn ' it to the flash drive, so be patient; be sure to set in your bios to boot from usb as well, when you are ready to install
<trinity-303> yep, i've done that before:) it was just the problem with .iso file not booting:S thank you!!!
<funcrush> Hi, I got WD my passport essential 500GB (extenal drive), but it is not recgnized in Kubuntu and it sounds just tik, tik, tik,... anybody help me?
<trinity-303> i have got another question now:) my kubuntu installer loads now.. but the problem (i think) is with graphics or something. the gui looks horrible and it's impossible to install anything since i cannot see any options. any way to do anything?
<poyntz> kpackagekit won't work in kde 4.4. how can i fix this?
<ofir> hi
<bittin> hi
<ofir> is there anyone here who speaks Portuguese?
<ofir> or at least knows how to read Portuguese...?
<slow-motion> hi
<bittin> hi
<Gecko> hey there. I have a pretty stylish kde desktop, but my theming settings have influenced gtk apps in a not very nice way. Is there any way of overriding what gtk theme to use?
<Gecko> my openoffice documents are blue for one thing...
<gaurav__> hi
<gaurav__> can i give my browser firefox look and feel of kDE
<gaurav__> ??
<Torch> gaurav__: there's a firefox theme trying to mimick oxygen
<Torch> gaurav__: it's more look than feel.
<dengguangcai> 222
<zeltak> hya..anyone knows of a way to get the date a line below the time (apart from the adjustable-clock-plasmoid which is crashey)?
<slow-motion> bye
<torsten_> hello, my printer HP Laserjet 1010 doesnt print anymore. Printing orders are in orders-waitinglist. But the order seems not arrive the printer. What can I do? Printer is recognized correctly by CUPS as far as I can evaluate that.
<jinzougen> I'm trying to upgrade some packaged with aptitude, but the IP address for the source of packages is not found (404). Is there a mirror or something I can tell it to use, and how?
<Mamarok> jinzougen: there are plenty of mirrors
<Mamarok> jinzougen: start kpackagekit, you can change the server to download from in the Settings
<oxymoron> Whats the idea of Kopete using Kwallet if I need to type my account passwords anyway? :S xD
<jinzougen> Mamarok, thanks
<Mamarok> oxymoron: you only type the wallet password once when the first application asks for it, and you can store the passwords for all KDE apps in the wallet
<Mamarok> and you shouldn't use the same password for the wallet and the account...
<Mamarok> provided you actually use the option "allow always" in the wallet for all the apps you store
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Why not use same password on kwallet and accounts? :P And hten I have allow always, but it still asks for password for every account when sstarting Kopete
<Mamarok> well, then I don't know
<Mamarok> using the same password for your user account and the wallet is a bad idea security wise
<oxymoron> Mamarok: COULD it be a bug if Kwallet password has same password as the accounts? :P
<Mamarok> my wallet asks ke once in a session only
<Mamarok> that I don't know
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeye, I am the only user anyway on my computer.
<Mamarok> you can search the bugs database for kwallet
<Mamarok> oxymoron: your choice
<oxymoron> bugs.kde.org ?
<Mamarok> yes
<Misterio> How to enable gtk support in QT?
<BluesKaj> Misterio, just install a gtk app like synaptic and all the dependencies will come down
<Misterio> BluesKaj: So if I install firefox, will it works?
<BluesKaj> FF not working ?
<Misterio> BluesKaj: I tried it with an old version of kubuntu, and it had strange theme, like win 95
<Misterio> and cannot change
<BluesKaj> that's not FF's fault, that's older version of kubuntu creating the problem
<BluesKaj> Misterio, in the newer kubuntu versions FF has become bloated. i use google-chrome now, it will import all your FF bookmarks and settings
<Misterio> well, it seems it works fine for me
<freinhard> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> freinhard: pong???
<freinhard> claydoh: just saw you tried to build kmymoney with aqbanking support. two things:
<freinhard> first you need to provide aqbanking 4.2.4
<claydoh> I know, I forgot that part
<supermagnum> hi, i cannot set the txpower on a atheros card: i get
<supermagnum> Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<supermagnum>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<freinhard> second you need to apply a patch from trunk
<freinhard> otherwise cmake won't find aqbanking, no matter if it's installed or not
<claydoh> freinhard: :( not enough time in the day for me atm :( I may try this week if I get caught up
<freinhard> claydoh: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/kmymoney/cmake/modules/FindAqBanking.cmake?r1=1129865&r2=1130205&pathrev=1130205
<claydoh> thanks!
<claydoh> helping hands are good :)
 * claydoh goes back to eating lunch, then back to work for 12 more hours :(
<claydoh> freinhard: though it doesn't look too hard for me to figure this out and build aqbqnking
<supermagnum> Can anyone help?
<freinhard> claydoh: well actually it isn't. aqbanking is a simple version bump (lucid provides 4.2.4) and the patch just needs to be put in debian/
<freinhard> claydoh: 12h? poor boy!
<freinhard> s/4.2.4/4.2.3/
<claydoh> naw, someone has to be in charge :)
<claydoh> doesn;t it require 4.2.5 or higher?
<freinhard> the cmake file says 4.2.4
<slow-motion> hi
<freinhard> claydoh: you can backport the package from maverick, should be the easiest way
<AltrortlA> i've lost kde-panel on my desktop i can only run command from konsole by i can't see bottom panel .... what should i do?
<freinhard> AltrortlA: adding a panel would be a good startingpoint
<freinhard> AltrortlA: rightclick on your desktop, unlock the widgets, rightclick again and choose "add panel"
<AltrortlA> freinhard: I can't. RIGHT click mouse don't give me this option
<AltrortlA> panel on the bottom is lost
<AltrortlA> i've also tried to ... sudo apt-get install kde-panel .... it said kde-panel not found
<AltrortlA> i've also tried to ... sudo apt-get install kde-panel .... it said kde-panel not found
<AltrortlA> No tips??
<nn_ChaS> did you restart?
<Misterio> How can I stop KMail opening automatically messages when I click on them? I would like to open only when I want, no when I select them
<AltrortlA> Yes i have restart it several tiime
<nn_ChaS> what language is your system?
<AltrortlA> Italian
<nn_ChaS> try "kicker" in command
<Misterio> I found; In preferences > apareance
<AltrortlA> kicker is already running
<Misterio> ANybody is using quassel?
<nn_ChaS> isnt there any panel at all ?
<nn_ChaS> i m using quassel
<Misterio> nn_ChaS: Do you know how to add new channels to autojoin? I'm newby with KDE
<nn_ChaS> i m not sure, I thougt ever channel in the list, will be autojoin
<James147> Misterio: autojoin? at start up? dosnt it do that with all open chanel when you cloed it normally?
<Misterio> James147: Really? then perfect, let's try it
<Misterio> James147: Great! Thank you
<nn_ChaS> @AltrortlA, do you use "The tweak Applet" plugin?
<AltrortlA> I don't know ...
<AltrortlA> very newbye
<Kensey> Having issues with Amarok -- it refuses to add any tracks in my MP3 folder to my collection.
<nn_ChaS> did you try right click on desktop and "Adding Panel" or something like that. I m using german version, here it is "Kontrollleiste hinzufügen..." I dont know italian
<mrKalfus> how stable is kubuntu 10.04 booting from a flash drive?
<nn_ChaS> live system or istalled at flash?
<James147> mrKalfus: Havent seen any prblems with it (from a presistent live USB)
<nn_ChaS> me either
<mrKalfus> i guess live, like i boot it from the flash drive itself... nothing written to my hd
<James147> mrKalfus: did you install it to the USB (or create a live system using usb-creator or similar)?
<mrKalfus> i downloaded the ISO and used USB creator in windows to put it on the flash drive
<nn_ChaS> I dont think there are diverences in stability compared to othere devices
<James147> mrKalfus: then its live, why do you ask anyway?
<mrKalfus> well i wanna check out linux w/o installing it on my netbook, so i did the live flash drive option just to check it out, but dont want any problems from it
<nn_ChaS> I tried the same w/o any problems, but I did not installed it
<James147> mrKalfus: then boot it up and see... you shouldnt have any problems (although you still might) but it should not touch your HDD at all untill you ask it to so it ownt screw anything up
<nn_ChaS> yep
<mrKalfus> ahh ok, thanks james
<James147> mrKalfus: also if you have a netbook you might want to try the netbook version of kubuntu (if you arent already)
<James147> mrKalfus: I am finding it very nice as it manages screen space much better on smaller screens :)
<nn_ChaS> you know how it works with win7 at double boot?
<mrKalfus> @chas, i heard win7 w/ netbooks kinda sucks, but i ran winxppro on my netbook and it worked very well
<mrKalfus> i need windows for work, but wanna migrate to linux partly
<nn_ChaS> I have no probs with win7 on my netbook runs perfectly, but it still has the special windows features, like reboot w/o warnig for updating and so on haha
<mrKalfus> i agree, i hate when windows restarts overnight due to some update... if i don't close my itunes, it corrupts my itunes database
<nn_ChaS> true
<James147> mrKalfus: although that sound like more of a problem with itunes ^^
<nn_ChaS> but restarting hurts anyway
<James147> nn_ChaS: o yeah :) love linux for not needing to restart on every minor update :D
<mrKalfus> yeah james, itunes should put some fail safe feature in it for unexpected restarts
<James147> nn_ChaS: but programs should crupt their own database when asked to close for a reboot :)
<James147> mrKalfus: it 'shouldnt' be unexpected... windows should ask it to close (although I think it might force it to close if it takes to long)
<mrKalfus> yeah windows has it flaws
<James147> mrKalfus: everything has its falws :) just some have more then others
<nn_ChaS> yeah ^^
<mrKalfus> so my netbook has a SSD hd, and i heard that every sector on it can only be written about 10,000 times, so after  10,000 times, then what?
<repu1sion> then everything is over
<repu1sion> ...
<James147> mrKalfus: your hard disk starts to crupt
<mrKalfus> ouch
<otswim> hi, i get "! LaTeX Error: File `stmaryrd.sty' not found." when trying to compile; which ubuntu packages am i missing?
<James147> mrKalfus: but 10,000 times for an SSD is a ball park firgure for when they first came out... I think it has improved somewhat
<mrKalfus> ahh, is the same concept for flash drives? likee they can be overwritten so many times
<James147> mrKalfus: yes
<James147> mrKalfus: SSD and flash are very similar technologys
<mrKalfus> ahh well thanks guys for helping me out, i'll be back later w/ my kubuntu install
<balvinder> hello all
<balvinder> i need to find out how to share folders in virtualbox
<balvinder> i have ubuntu installed as host and windows xp as the guest OS
<amabo> i'm trying to install the wireless package for macbooks manually but it's not being updated (after a dpkg install using http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source) - any insight? do i have to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade/update' in order for it to take effect?
<mm_202> Hey guys, whats the difference between nvidia-185..  and nvidia-glx-185...   ?
<DarthFrog> One is the video driver and the other is the GLX module.
<mm_202> ah, k, thank you, DarthFrog.
<mm_202> Im trying to build install the binary nvidia drivers and trying to find the linux-restricted-modules-common file (using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual), but the file isnt where I expected it to be in 10.04, could someone point me in the right direction?
<mm_202> hmm, seems that is the right place but the file just doesnt exist on my system.
<pibarnas> HI folks, is there a list of ftp sources that I can download software? Theres some http restriction here in this proxy so I only can download some apps through ftp ones...
<DarthFrog> What software?
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: kubuntu packages.
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: kpackagekit sources mainly do the thing through http protocol, even with marked ftp sources...
<declan> Hello kubuntu-ers!
<JDK> how do i check my kernal version?
<declan> IS anyone able to help with a wifi problem on netbook version?
<declan> please
<pibarnas> JDK: uname -a?
<JDK> ok
<JDK> thanks
<pibarnas> JDK: np
<pibarnas> declan: isnt it working?
<declan> pibarnas: nope. I'm wired at moment which is a pain in the bum. It worked perfectly for 2 years through various upgrades and today after no install or update, it won't connect.
<pibarnas> hum... weird.
<declan> pibarnas: goes through normal stages for connection and stalls at setting network address
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: re: software installation.  Can you use apt-get from a CLI?
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: yep, I can. but I couldnt find direct ftp servers. do they exist?
<declan> Pibarnas: really weird. Not seen this before on kubuntu. changed over from network-manager-kde to the new plasma applet to see if maybe that was problem. But its the same. seems to be network manager itself.
<declan> anyone good with wifi on kde-ubuntu and fancy helping me? I'll smile and say thankyou and everything!
<pibarnas> declan: Im wired right now. And I am not very skilled to help u, sorry.
<moetunes> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<lontra> i've added the kubuntu beta repo to test kde 4.5 rc1 but it doesn't say after i've added it how to actually install it. do i just run apt-get upgrade?
<moetunes> update and upgrade
<Misterio> sudo apt-get update. Then sudo apt-get upgrade
<lontra> ok
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  It covers ftp there.
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: In the section on Editing Repositories.
<lontra> anyone trying 4.5 rc1? is it pretty good
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: let me see. thank you!
<DarthFrog> lontra: Other than plasma-desktop not retaining settings, seems fine to me.
<lontra> ok
<declan> wicd. Heard of that as solution on forums. just wanted to see if there was an obvious thing i can try with NM. I'll install wicd. Thanks!
<lontra> DarthFrog: what do you mean? like every time you log in it hasn't remembered where plasmoids are?
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: yeah, I've already read that... but in that text, it seems I can do it simply changing form http to ftp in sources list... is that correct? for each http repo theres one ftp?
<lontra> DarthFrog: also do you recommend the upgrade from 4.4 to 4.5 rc1? i am quite versed in linux (been using it since 2003)
<DarthFrog> lontra: No, it hasn't remembered that I want a slideshow desktop instead of a single image or that I want Folder View.  i.e. it resets back to default.
<DarthFrog> lontra: Recommend? No.  Not unless you're wanting to do bug finding and reporting.  If you want to upgrade for upgrading sakes, well, that's another matter and up to you.
<DarthFrog> pibarnas: Try it from an ftp command line client?
 * eagles0513875 starts swearing as to why the installation of nvidia-current keeps failing and crashing
<aneesh> guys, how can i change my grub image?
<aneesh> any one know?
<aneesh> hello
<eagles0513875> !Patience | aneesh
<ubottu> aneesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<eagles0513875> aneesh: is it grub2 or grub1
<aneesh> grub2
<aneesh> sorry, am a new comer..
<aneesh> its different in 10.04 than that given in forum :(
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: to late they left now, you could have done !grub2 at them like I was about to do
<eagles0513875> sebsebseb: i know but some people upgrade from previous releases and might still be on grub-legacy
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: well after they said Grub 2
<eagles0513875> sebsebseb: i was working on something else
<eagles0513875> and didnt see that till now
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: oh ok
<eagles0513875> anyone have any ideas why nvidia-current is crashing with 2.6.32-23 kernel when trying to get it installed?
<eagles0513875> im not able to get any data on the crash as the collection app keeps crashing
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: no I didnt try it, yet. I will right now.
<pibarnas> DarthFrog: I've tried to browse an ftp server through konqueror, but no success.,
<pibarnas> well, I'll search a little bit more in the web.
<pibarnas> brb
<mrKalfus_> im running a llive version of kubuntu 10.04 off a thumbdrive; how do i change the default username of kubuntu to something of my choosing? gui or cmd line
<James147> mrKalfus_: you cant if the live USB is not presistent (something set wqhen creating it) if it is I am not sure how presestent it is (might just be user level stuff)  but you can try System settings > advanced > user managment (IIRC)
<mrKalfus_> i see, it seems like i cant change it.
<James147> mrKalfus_: not sure if you can "change" the username in linux (never tryed) but you should beable to create a new user
<mrKalfus_> thats weird, i can change the icon or pw, but no option to add a user. is there a cmd line way?
<mrKalfus_> found it, just did a apt get kusers
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 . Often tthe KDE shortcuts (like alt + f2, ctrl+esc) stop working, while other shortcuts still work (for example F12 for yakuake). Is it a known bug?
<James147> IppatsuMan: if its just alt_f2 and crtl+esc that stop then it might just be that krunner has crashed
<IppatsuMan> James147: you're right. Running krunner fixed that (by the way I was also unable to lock the screen - now it works)
<IppatsuMan> when it happened on 9.10 it started again by itself - it just showed a nagging alert
<IppatsuMan> anyway, thanks for the hint
<James147> IppatsuMan: didnt know screen lock was handled by krunner :S
<IppatsuMan> James147: I didn't know either, that's why I didn't suspect krunner
<cool_n_frosty> could anyone help me with virtual hosting, please?
<cool_n_frosty> i've set up a virtual host for a site, that i also host remotely. how can i browse them both simaltaneously?
<eagles0513875> !apache2 | codolio
<eagles0513875> whoops wreong person sry codolio
<eagles0513875> !apache2 | cool_n_frosty
<eagles0513875> !apache | cool_n_frosty
<ubottu> cool_n_frosty: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> cool_n_frosty: that documentation might help you out with virtual sites
<cool_n_frosty> actually, i am just fine with my LAMP.
<cool_n_frosty> all i need to figure out now is how to be able to browse the same site locally and remotely
<eagles0513875> cool_n_frosty: that has some information about virtual sites and what not in regards to apache
<eagles0513875> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cool_n_frosty> as i set up my site.com site on apache2 virtual server locally, every time i try to go to this site that i also host remotely, i get to its local copy. is there any way i can browse them both alternatively?
<daedaluz> hi, krunner crashes and refuses to start again http://pastebin.ca/1895159 any clue?
<newboon2age> in some kubuntu-related documentation i say 'KCM' referred to.  Does anyone have a guess what KCM is?  The documentation didn't say.
<newboon2age> s/say/saw
<IppatsuMan> newboon2age: KCM is an acronym for KDE Configuration Module, each "applet" that you find in "System Settings" is a kcm
<newboon2age> daedaluz: I can't tell much beyond the obvious -- krunner is triggering a DBus error, but you probably figured that out already.
<newboon2age> IppatsuMan: ah, that totally makes sense in the context where it was used.  Thanks so much IppatsuMan.
<IppatsuMan> you're welcome
<rootlogan> hi
<nuovodna> hi. Are there any packages of koffice 2.2.1 available for kubuntu lucid?
<robertzaccour> how come kpackagekid don't have everything synaptic does?
<rootlogan> ciao
<robertzaccour> is there a way to make kpackage kit display everything available like synaptic?
<James147> robertzaccour: you can display everything in a catagory
<robertzaccour> James147: i mean some things i search for aren't in kpackage kit. is there a way to look for eveerything without installing synaptic? would installing synaptic be the best option?
<James147> robertzaccour: pick a catigory and you can see all the packages in it
<James147> robertzaccour: but kpackagekit only really seaches for the nameoif a package
<robertzaccour> James147: so synaptic would be more functional?
<James147> robertzaccour: you might have better luck if you have seach for name to seach discription
<robertzaccour> James147: thats what search for is by default, i didn't change that
<James147> if you change ^^
<nuovodna> hi. Are there any packages of koffice 2.2.1 available for kubuntu lucid?
<James147> robertzaccour: by default its "find name" try chaning it to "find in discription"
<robertzaccour> James147: it seems not everything that can be found in synaptic can be found in kpackagekit
<James147> robertzaccour: it can be... you jsut need to know teh packagename in kpackgekit
<James147> robertzaccour: what are you trying to look for?
<robertzaccour> flash and chromium are 2 of the things
<James147> robertzaccour: flashplugin-installer
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<robertzaccour> what about chromium?
<James147> chromium-broswer  but kpackagekit should have found both with "flash" and "chromium"
<robertzaccour> James147: it don't look like it
<James147> robertzaccour: my kpackagekit finds both when typing the above (with other packages) did you refresh teh package lists before you searched?
<robertzaccour> James147: no
<James147> robertzaccour: you need to do that (its on the updates tab)
<robertzaccour> James147: ok thanks i'll try that
<robertzaccour> i think synaptic is for me. time to change that, thanks anyhow James147
<robertzaccour> how do i change startup applications?
<James147> robertzaccour: change? you can add application to system setting > advanced > auto start
<slow-motion> n8
<robertzaccour> James147: i don't see advanced on there
<James147> robertzaccour: its a tab at the top (on version before kde 4.5)
<rav> hello. i'm trying to add nested to-do items on Kontact, but when i tick an sub-todo as completed, it jumps out of the hierarchy. is this a bug?
#kubuntu 2010-07-06
<ToxinPowe> How can I move my downloaded podcasts to ipod with Amarok?
<rav> does anyone use Kontact's to-do list?
<robertzaccour> James147: i found it a different way before that last message thanks anyhow
<robertzaccour> i'll probably trade out quassel for xchat
<IppatsuMan> goodnight
<amichair_> help! I've clicked on flowplayer flash video player plugin in firefox to put it in full screen mode, and now X is stuck at 100% cpu and the display is messed up and hung this way (for minutes). What's the cleanest way to get out of this state? and is this a known issue?
<amichair_> (since X is stuck, the only access I have is from another computer via ssh)
<James147> amichair_: alt+print screen + k  work? that should restart X
<amichair_> James147: thanks, will that kill all open applications?
<James147> amichair_: yes
<amichair_> James147: is there any way to find out which apps will die, and to close them gracefully?
<James147> amichair_: not if x has died
<cjae> anyone have tv out working with the nouveau driver?
<amichair_> James147: alt-prtsc-k worked, but then the display clicked backed and forth between blank, gibberish and tty a few times, and now it's stuck on ascii junk :-(
<amichair_> I think I'll reboot it remotely, like the good old windows days
<James147> or restart kdm
<robertzaccour> how come cheese don't work right in kde like it does in gnome?
<James147> robertzaccour: it should
<robertzaccour> James147, it might be because i'm using the 10.10 alpha 2 perhaps haha
<James147> robertzaccour: dont see why...
<robertzaccour> James147, using alpha software should not affect it that way?
<James147> robertzaccour: it can... dont really see why cheese would be
<robertzaccour> James147, maybe its my graphics card, kde does push it more than any other DE
<amichair_> James147: restarted kdm, it's not doing a few more blank screen to tty cycles
<amichair_> James147: s/not/now/
<amichair_> maybe the nvidia driver is borked?
<amichair> James147: I rebooted via ssh. Thanks though, the alt-prtsc-k trick is good to know!
<James147> amichair: also you can hit Alt+ctrl+F[1-6]  to get to a vertual console
<amichair> James147: it didn't work at the time - all stuck. only remote ssh worked.
<rootlogan> ciao
<vanhfanel> hi there
<Luija1006> Hello, my laptop does not wanna read the dvds I put on. For no reason, when I insert it, I wait a moment and nothing shows in the app. Whats wrong?
<James147> Luija1006: the app?
<Luija1006> connected hardware
<Luija1006> no help?
<ussher_> Mac has screenflow, windows has camtasia, is there a defacto standard for doing screencasts in kubuntu?
<ussher_> Ive looked, but nothing stands out.  feel like im missing the winner.
<Luija1006> So for some reason my laptop does not wanna read the dvds I insert. I wait some moment, the laptop seems it reading it because of the flashing light, but it suddenly stops, and nothing shows between the connected hardware. Whats wrong?
<Luija1006> ussher_: you mean screen capture?
<ussher_> Luija1006: for just screen capture xvidcaps works fine, but the mac/windows ones are a full package of effect too.
<ussher_> zoom in after recording, isolate areas, change rotation perspective, include the webcam and the screen cap together
<ussher_> Luija1006: for your issue, did you try mounting it from the command line?  sounds like your DVD is not being mounted
<James147> ussher_: kdenlive is a good vedio editor... dont know of anyhting that you can add effects to whi;e recording
<Luija1006> ussher_: whats the command?
<Luija1006> for that
<ussher_> James147: thanks, yeah that is about as close as i have found.  but kdenlive uses recordmydesktop to capture the screen, but then it cant deal with the .ogg file that is created.  weird.
<ussher_> Luija1006: you will need to create a place to mount it if there isnt one already, something like 'sudo mkdir /media/dvd'  then mount it with
<Luija1006> ussher_: I type that in the command line?
<Luija1006> done
<ussher_> hold on there are a few steps, im looking for a good tutorial
<ussher_> Luija1006: actually, before you try mounting it manually, I think there is a widget that takes care of it
<James147> normally device manager
<ussher_> yeah something like that.
<ussher_> doesnt show up there?
<ussher_> Luija1006: do you know the location of your DVD drive?
<Luija1006> no lol
<ussher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684420
<ussher_> ah, i dont know mine either. :)  GUI makes things easy.....
<James147> anyone else seeing this: on kde 4.5 RC kaffeine wont display videos (audio works fine) untill i change tab and back again... then it work like it should
<cato37> my cd rw / dvd rw wont read cds on my laptop. help?
<cato37> sorry, i lost connection. is there a way to test the cd/dvd rewriter to get it to read cd's?
<newboon2age> question: if someone says "you will need to turn
<newboon2age> on the plugin via the Dolphin settings, it will show up there as a version  control plugin"
<newboon2age> where in Dolphin do i look for that?
<newboon2age> cato37: are you saying it won't read CDs or CDROMs and DVDs too?
<cato37> newboon2age: it will do burn and play dvd's but nothing cd.
<newboon2age> cato37: so how about trying to boot from a Kubuntu CD.  Does that work?
<cato37> the other os it will burn and play cds and rewritable cds
<cato37> kubuntu is now the only os on this laptop
<cato37> i have had it for about a two weeks but didnt need to use a cd until now.
<newboon2age> cato37: logically if it will boot off a Kubuntu CDROM at least you know its not Kubuntu in general that's the problem, but something that's wrong with thte configuration.
<newboon2age> cato37: getting called away...
<cato37> k
<cato37> i used kubuntu burned onto a dvd
<cato37> hb newboon
<cato37> i used both cd write and rewrite functions on the other os and the burner works, but not in kubuntu. is there another driver?
<newboon2age> cato37: okay what i was thinking was that if you could burn a kubuntu cd (i guess it'd have to be on another machine or a different os) and then boot off that CDROM it would tell you that there's something funky w/ your configuration, not Kubuntu itself.
<newboon2age> cato37: i can tell you that i've used kubuntu to burn CDROMs (of Kubuntu and Ubuntu)
<cato37> it wont read cds. the plug in manager continues to read, "no devices plugged in" even though the burner is reading the cd
<cato37> or at least it sounds like it is reading the cd
<cato37> dvds work fine
<cato37> everything works in vista... or when i had vista on it, now i have kubuntu, but i didnt need a cd till now.
<newboon2age> cato37: so when you say 'the burner is reading the CD' are you talking about the burn software on Kubuntu?
<newboon2age> cato37: logically the idea of trying to boot off a Kubuntu CD (not DVD) is a reasonable way to see if it is Kubuntu in general or just something is wrong with the configuration of Kubuntu.
<cato37> no, i meant to type that a cd with data on it will click and spin as though data were being read, but nothing happens on the screen and the device manager reads that there is no device plugged in with a cd, or a cd-rw.
<cato37> i dont have a kubuntu cd
<newboon2age> cato37: yes, i caught that, but i wondered if you might be able to download/burn one on either another machine or on a different OS.
<cato37> i burned kubuntu onto a dvd because dvd's are just as cheap as cd's when on sale, so why pay the same amount for far less data?
<cato37> not until tomorrow.
<newboon2age> cato37: yes, that makes sense.  Just that now you want to test the CD ability.
<newboon2age> cato37: do you have a blank CD/r/w disk?  I know on my kubuntu
<cato37> it is 2100 here, and i wont be able to make a cd until 1000 tomorrow. i was hoping it might be as simple as a driver install
<newboon2age> when i pop a blank one in, it asks what i want to do with it.
<newboon2age> cato37: and that would also be a good test.
<newboon2age> cato37: you could be right.  There may be a driver install that would fix it.  Sorry i don't know about that.
<cato37> blank cd rw do nothing but spin and make typical noises as though the burner was reading the disk, but nothing happens on the desktop
<cato37> the burner program waits for me to put in a disk.
<newboon2age> cato37: okay, that tells you something, since normally it should ask you what you want to do with it.
<cato37> dvd rw works, and dvd as well.
<newboon2age> cato37: please tel me, where is the 'device manager'?
<cato37> sorry, the "device notifyer". it is in the launch bay of the menu bar.
<newboon2age> cato37: is that on the left or the right of the bottom panel?
<cato37> i cant type... "device notifier"
<cato37> the icon in the menu bar on the right hand side by the date and time
<newboon2age> cato37: is that the little 'i' in a circle?
<newboon2age> cato37: oh, is it the little usb symbol on a blue background
<newboon2age> cato37: is this an external drive?
<cato37> no, it is the grey and blue symbol. the blue looks like a screen, and the grey looks like a dome at the top, the gray at the bottom looks like a stand.
<cato37> yes, the usb symbol.
<newboon2age> cato37: is this an external drive?
<cato37> no, it is a matshita uj-480
<cato37> intregal to the laptop
<cato37> inside the laptop
<cato37> the info box doesnt do anything. :)
<newboon2age> cato37: on device notifier settings, do you have it set to all, or Removable Devices only?
<cato37> re: notify circle doesnt do anything when plugging in a dved
<cato37> removable devices only
<newboon2age> cato37: so if you change it to all devices does it at least see the drive?
<cato37> i just changed it to all
<newboon2age> cato37: i just changed it on mine and even though mine is also integral and does work in all respects on Kubuntu it doesn't show up, just the hard disk.
<newboon2age> cato37: so i guess that won't answer your question.
<cato37> yeah. it is past nine and the café is closing. the barrista is about to kick me out. i need to go. but thanx for trying to help. :)
<cato37> i will be back on tomorrow, sooner if i head over to the other café. lol
<cato37> it is open till 2300
<newboon2age> check this post out... 'audiocd:' (without quotes) in the address bar. Or try and navigate to /media/cdromx
<newboon2age> That is if you have an audio cd in the drive.  Its from http://www.thewinforums.com/threads/41926-Kubuntu-not-detecting-cd-rom-(
<newboon2age> cato37: also if other things don't work my experiment of booting from a Kubuntu CD is still a good test of whether its a configurarion error or Kubuntu itself
<cato37> thanx newbook
<cato37> *newboon
<newboon2age> cato37: and if its kubuntu itself it may be a driver issue.
<cato37> k.
<newboon2age> cato37: good luck!
<cato37> thanx. i think i will head over to the other café and keep trying.
<cato37> bbs.
<cato37> it is across the street and close enough to use this café's wifi.
<newboon2age> okay ttyt
<webb> how does everyone like ubuntu?
<Guest74456> hi everyone, do you know how to download music from internet
<fran_> hello
<fran_> someone
<fran_> i need to know how to download music with kubuntu
<fran_> is this an english forum
<James147> fran_: you need to go to a site like amazon and buy it... Or you can stream it from sites like last.fm
<fran_> last.fm. can i get it for free or paid
<James147> fran_: last.fm lets you stream music, and offers link do buy & download it
<ussher_> fran_: use amarok, its awesome!!
<fran_> i dont know how to use it, i am new in this matter
<ussher_> dont bother downloading, stream from shoutcast.
<ussher_> install it with the package manager.  have you used kpackageit before?
<ussher_> just look for amarok.
<newboon2age> ussher_: amarok is default in 10.04
<James147> amarok should already be installed if you have kubuntu...
<fran_> thanks james147
<ussher_> Does anybody else have a tempremental 'konsole'  mine sometimes opens, sometimes doesnt.  Today it just wont open....
<fran_> i will do it
<ussher_> cheers newboon2age, didnt know that.  good choice for a default package.
<newboon2age> ussher_: :)
<newboon2age> fran_: are you still there?
<newboon2age> ussher_: which part is the 'konsole' (new to Kubuntu, just learning)...
<ussher_> is under the K menu -> system -> konsole (terminal)
<ussher_> should open a black box window with $ waiting for you to type something in
<newboon2age> ussher_: oh, how you get a terminal.  I didn't know the name.
<ussher_> usually clicking on the konsole(terminal) will open that window.  but mine only sometimes does.
<ussher_> today click click click click, show it trying to open then .......... nothing
<newboon2age> ussher_: did that just start after the latest dist-upgrade?
<ussher_> sometimes it will open the box with an error.  today not even a box.
<ussher_> its been on and off for a while.  Today is the first time i havent been able to get one open after a few attempts.
<newboon2age>  ussher_ mine works all the time (new install)
<ussher_> Its nice when stuff works.
<newboon2age> ussher_: i wonder if you'd see anything more if you ran it manually.  What's the equiv of alt-F2 (from Ubuntu) in Kubuntu?
<newboon2age> ussher_: or once you get a terminal trying to run it from terminal.
<newboon2age> ussher_: maybe that would tell you if its something on the Command Line level or something in the GUI.
<ussher_> haha :)  "to fix this issue, first open a terminal..."
<newboon2age> ussher_: or Alt+F2 (equivalent in Kubuntu)
<newboon2age> ussher_: another thing that would be interesting would be to see if any other programs have similar problems launching or if its just Konsole.
<ussher_> yeah good call.  Ill do that, I think ctrl+alt+F6 gets me to a terminal
<ussher_> its just konsole.
<ussher_> done and sorted :)  just wanted to update my /etc/hosts file.  ctrl+alt+F6  and im good to go now.
<ussher_> thanks newboon2age
<newboon2age> ussher_: sure... so that allowed you to edit. maybe it will give some clues about what's happening too.
<ussher_> ill wait to see if konsole is in a better mood tomorrow.  It may just be taking a day off, holiday.
<newboon2age> ussher_: i looked in the menu and it just gets launched with 'konsole' nothing more.
<newboon2age> ussher_: another thing to figure out would be if there are some switched that would help it be more reliable...
<cato37> back. at the neighboring café. it doesnt have wifi, but it is close enough to pick up the café across the street
<newboon2age> cato37: hey, i was about to give up on you.  i thought of some more things to check...
<newboon2age> brb
<cato37> thanx. i started chatting with someone and lost track of time
<newboon2age> cato37: others may have better ideas than me so i hope they'll feel free to chime in
<newboon2age> cato37: okay well what i was thinking was to see if Dolphin can see the drive.
<newboon2age> cato37: and to check the Dophin settings
<cato37> no, dolphin cannot see it
<newboon2age> cato37: for services
<cato37> services?
<newboon2age> cato37: under Dolphin settings
<cato37> ic. i am looking at the services under search: cd
<newboon2age> cato37: are you looking under Dolphin configuration->Settings or something else?
<cato37> the dolphin add-on installer.
<newboon2age> cato37: hmmmm... let me see...
<newboon2age> cato37: tell me again how you got there?
<cato37> dolphin -> services -> download new services
<newboon2age> cato37: okay, for a minute i thought maybe you'd found something that was new to me.
<cato37> dolphin -> settngs -> configure dolphin -> services -> download new services
<home> help-me  not shared netowork Kubuntu 9,1 !!
<newboon2age> cato37: please repeat
<cato37> dolphin -> settngs -> configure dolphin -> services -> download new services
<newboon2age> cato37: oh i got your message mixed up with the one from home_
<home> srsrsrs  oks1
<newboon2age> cato37: i was thinking that maybe the 'services' for running k3b for CDs might be turned off.
<cato37> everything is checked
<newboon2age> cato37: :/
<newboon2age> cato37: do you have an audio or CDROM with you?
<cato37> yes. i found something but it is old
<home> pt-br | Kubuntu 9,10 nao compartilha internet, com proceder?
<cato37> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018302
<maco> !br | home
<ubottu> home: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<newboon2age> cato37: like "ry running "cat /etc/fstab" in your terminal and use whatever is listed as your cd-rom drive is the default"
<newboon2age> cato37: ry should have been 'try'
<newboon2age> cato37: i don't know if mine is different since its a wubi install, but my fstab doesn't show the cd drive.
<firstkendall> Hi everybody
<firstkendall> What's a "wubi" install?
<newboon2age> cato37: you still there?
<cato37> still here. sidetracked by someone talking to me here at the table
<newboon2age> firstkendall: a wubi install is a way to install in Ubuntu/Kubuntu on Windows w/o partitioning.
<firstkendall> Ahh, I see.  Thanks.
<cato37> the cd's dont read
<newboon2age> cato37: so you have one to try?
<newboon2age> cato37: an audio CD?
<cato37> several types speeds and brands.
<cato37> blank
<cato37> all of my cd's are data
<newboon2age> cato37: oh they're all blank?
<cato37> blank or filled with data, or executables
<newboon2age> cato37: so no audio CDs?
<cato37> i was in an automobile acccident and the head injury resulted in music giving me bad migraines. :(
<cato37> no audio cd's
<newboon2age> cato37: bummer.  I was thinking to try that thing i posted earlier... lets see if there's anything from it that can help...
<newboon2age> That is if you have an audio cd in the drive.  Its from http://www.thewinforums.com/threads/41926-Kubuntu-not-detecting-cd-rom-(
<newboon2age> check this post out... 'audiocd:' (without quotes) in the address bar. Or try and navigate to /media/cdromx
<newboon2age> cato37: okay, is there anything under /media/ directory?
<cato37> file or folder doesnot exist
<cato37> i am going to try to install nautalis (sp?) and see if that does it
<newboon2age> cato37: hmmm... i checked mine and i didn't have anything there, but let me try putting a disk in and see if it changes...
<newboon2age> cato37: how about under /dev ?
<newboon2age> cato37: for me after i put a data disk in under /dev/ i have cdrom and cdrw
<cato37> i am not sure what you mean by under /dev
<newboon2age> so i went to a terminal and did cd /dev and then ls
<newboon2age> changing directories to the /dev/ directory and then listing the files there.
<cato37> k
<cato37> it is colorful
<cato37> cdrom loop1 pts rtc0 tty10 tty3 tty49 ttyS1 vcsa
<newboon2age> cato37: okay you have 'cdrom' , do you have a disk in the drive btw?
<cato37> could installing a cd ripper have changed the settings?
<cato37> yes, i have a blank disk in
<newboon2age> cato37: cd ripper in Kubuntu?
<cato37> dvd ripper> thoggen
<newboon2age> cato37: is thoggen something you installed in Kubuntu?
<cato37> apt-get
<newboon2age> cato37: either way while i wouldn't normally think so i can at least imagine it could change the
<newboon2age> settings cato37
<cato37> sony, phillips, tkd, blank disks.
<cato37> the cdrw is a verbatim and it has data on it and it doesnt show either.
<newboon2age> okay, so if you use dolphin to go over and look at your /dev directory
<newboon2age> cato37: and check to see what the permissions on cdrom are
<cato37> this file is a link and does not have permissions. ownership user: root | group: cdrom
<cato37> that might make a big difference.
<newboon2age> cato37: user and group? also where is it pointing to?
<cato37> sr0
<newboon2age> cato37: same w/ me.  user and group?
<cato37> root and cdrom
<newboon2age> cato37: same w/ me... okay how about when you look at sr0
<cato37> same as cdrom except there is an advanced permissions box that shows that user and group have permission to read and write
<newboon2age> cato37: okay on that one under advanced permissions i have
<newboon2age> cato37: a line with the name my username in addition to root
<cato37> ah, when i set up kubuntu i set up the first login as admin and have been doing everything in this one, the second user. will that make a difference?
<newboon2age> cato37: yes it could
<cato37> i am going to log out and go into the first user. brb.
<newboon2age> cato37: if your username doesn't have permission to read and write that could make the differnce
<newboon2age> cato37: are you going to do that now?
<cato37> i was going to wait for you to say if it was a good idea to do so
<newboon2age> cato37: okay well i'm betting that will work. so...
<newboon2age> cato37: and that you've zeroed in on the problem
<cato37> i added my username with r w but not x. what is x?
<newboon2age> cato37: a way to fix this would be to add your username to all the appropriate groups.
<cato37> k
<newboon2age> cato37: somebody showed me how to do that before, but i don't recall.
<cato37> sounds like sysadmin stuff. :)
<newboon2age> cato37: there's probably a gui tool to do it on Kubuntu
<newboon2age> cato37: let's look real quick...
<dan_> 'lo
<cato37> there is user management in the system settings
<dan_> I uhhhh.  Need some help with sharing a printer to windows machines.  I actually just need somebody to send me off in the right direction.  I have the printer working, I have the printer shared to other kubuntu machines, I just need to know how to share it to windows.  I have tried the google and have found a ton of different information, but nothing that seems definitive.
<newboon2age> cato37: i found it.
<dan_> Did I mention I love KDE?  Seriously.  I want to buy a tshirt or something.
<Luija1006> Guys my laptop does not wanna read dvds, whats going on?
<cato37> reboot brb
<newboon2age> cato37: its under System->System Settings->User Management->Advanced
<avihay> dan_: this are two links to information bout samba. it helped me with some other issues, hope it helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<newboon2age> users and groups
<dan_> avihay:  thanks a lot man.  True story:  my dad who's over 9000 year old has a problem with downloading 'codecs' off of 'websites' . If ya know what I"m saying.  So I punished him by making him use the kubuntu.
<dan_> and now he's still got a windows lappy that he wants to print from.  Hence the oddness.
<avihay> oh,and if bad comes to worst, you can have him use a pdf printer, and have a script that looks in a specific directory for PDF files, and prints them on the linux machine...
<dan_> Does that work pretty well?
<avihay> no, since you don't have control over printing properties, but, as I've said, it's a solution for a worst case scenario
<newboon2age> Luija1006: can you read CDs or CDROMs?
<cato37> back.. it didnt work in user1000 either
<newboon2age> cato37: and user1000 is the admin?
<cato37> yes
<newboon2age> cato37: well its still worth doing this...
<cato37> k
<newboon2age> cato37: under System->System Settings->Advanced->Users and Groups
<cato37> i am there
<newboon2age> make sure that both user1000 and whatever this other account is are members of the group
<newboon2age> cato37: cdrom and probably most of the rest of the groups (except maybe admin)
<cato37> k
<newboon2age> cato37: also when i clicked on the username and then clicked Modify
<cato37> i have a checked box that has no words after it.
<cato37> it wont uncheck. do you know what it it?
<cato37> *is?
<newboon2age> cato37: uh, where's that?   I'm not seeing it.
<newboon2age> cato37: well what i was going to say is under Priviledges and Groups
<cato37> in privilidges and groups, the right hand list that has all of the groups to check. the second to the last in the list is blank and it is checked, and i cannot uncheck it.
<newboon2age> cato37: that's odd maybe its name is blank.  I'd note that but try to go on and maybe it won't have an effect.
<cato37> ***is a suspicious person***
<newboon2age> cato37: definitely weird
<cato37> reboot brb
<cato37> back. still same problem.
<cato37> could it be because i used a cd install of kubuntu burned onto a dvd/
<cato37> ?
<newboon2age> cato37: and i assume you added the username to the CD
<cato37> yes
<cato37> er... i dont know
<cato37> username?
<newboon2age> cato37: sorry, CDROM group and check the box that said use CDROM
<cato37> it was already checked.
<newboon2age> cato37: the account i mean
<cato37> audio wasn't so i checked it.
<newboon2age> cato37: well I don't know why installing off a DVD would make the difference, but maybe...
<newboon2age> cato37: i understand why you had the impulse to make a separate admin account (like you do in Windoze), but in Kubuntu
<newboon2age> cato37: its not really necessary, because you have the ability to run
<newboon2age> cato37: whatever admin things you need to do in the terminal by using the command sudo or gksudo
<newboon2age> cato37: so if end up doing install again, you might not do that this time, just since it isn't really necessary
<cato37> i am going to reinstall vista tomorrow and see if it is the driver or the burner
<newboon2age> cato37: and can complicate things sometimes
<cato37> yp
<theuros> how i can change time on my server using console? ... in php date(h:m:s) gives me the wrong time ??
<newboon2age> cato37: and anytime you need to do an admin thing
<newboon2age> cato37: it'll just ask you for tha password and you give it and that's that
<cato37> k
<cato37> i need to head out.
<cato37> i will try again tomorrow
<newboon2age> cato37: also don't forget my idea for a test.... if you can boot off of a CD it tells you its not
<newboon2age> Kubuntu but rather some kind of configuration thing
<cato37> i hate the thought of installing vista and then installing kubuntu over again. but it will give some answers
<newboon2age> cato37: have a good night and
<cato37> k
<cato37> i will try that first
<newboon2age> cato37: i think you'll figure this out soon
<cato37> you have a good night/day also
<cato37> bbl.
<newboon2age> cato37: bbl
<newboon2age> theuros: i'm not sure, but if you do 'date --help' it may help you fix that.
<newboon2age> theuros: yes, it looks like you can set the time with the command date.  Try doing 'date --help' to figure it out.
<newboon2age> theuros: there is a 'date  -s, --set=STRING          set time described by STRING"
<avishek> I set my apache2.conf with Listen 8080 and DirectoryIndex index.html, but whenever I browse to http://localhost:8080 I get a "URL / not found". Any suggestions please?
<demism> Hi, I loaded the Kubuntu Live CD cause I wanted to copy the xorg.conf file, but I don't have it. How can I get it or create it based on the live cd's configuration?
<burr_> does anyone here know lojban?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to share the desktop of my kubuntu machine and access it from a winxp machine, the best I got so far is using xrdp on kubuntu and RDP on xp, but the quality of the image is really bad
<Taggnostr> I also tried to use vnc, but I didn't manage to make tightvnc to work on winxp (it sas socketerror every time I try to connect to kubuntu)
<Taggnostr> does anyone know any software that I could use to see my kubuntu desktop on xp?
<avihay> Taggnostr: XMing
<avihay> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<avihay> ok, to interact with  the current desktop? or to use the computer remotely?
<Taggnostr> avihay, I want to use my linux box remotely from my xp machine
<Torch> Taggnostr: X11 does that. or vnc.
<Taggnostr> now I'm trying again with x11vnc on linux and tightvnc on xp
<skramer_> hi, I have a problem connecting to a VNC server on the internet, I always get "remote host closed connection"
<skramer_> is there anything I have to set up in my side first?
<skramer_> tried KRDC, xtightvncviewer
<Taggnostr> now I managed to connect with x11vnc but it's really laggy
<Torch> Taggnostr: X11 might be faster.
<Torch> Taggnostr: you also should turn off stuff like wallpapers and fancy decorations
<Taggnostr> Torch, what do you mean with X11? install it on windows or what?
<Torch> Taggnostr: yes.
<Torch> Taggnostr: install an X11 server on windows, use it to log in to your linux machine. very common thing to do.
<Torch> Taggnostr: cygwin comes with an X11 server
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> I also heard that rdp works well from linux while accessing a windows machine (but no so well the other way around), do you know if it's true?
<Torch> Taggnostr: indeed it is.
<Torch> Taggnostr: rdp is microsoft's substitute for X11
<Taggnostr> how well? I'm considering to use the linux machine as my main machine and access windows through rdp, instead of doing the other way around
<Torch> Taggnostr: works very well.
<Torch> Taggnostr: i had that setup for years at a client.
<Torch> Taggnostr: for remote access to outlook, e.g
<Taggnostr> because so far I've been using xp w/ linux as a vm on this pc
<Torch> Taggnostr: if you have a powerful windows machine anyway for other reasons, i'd suggest the rdp solution
<Taggnostr> now I got this other box, so I wanted to keep running windows on this and run linux on the other, instead of using a vm
<Taggnostr> this pc is not so powerful (amd64 2GHz w/ 2GB RAM), the other one with linux is a Pentium4 3GHz w/ 2GB RAM
<Taggnostr> Torch, running x11vnc with -noxdamage seems quite usable
<Taggnostr> now if only I could set a resolution greater than 1024x768...
<esperegu> how to monitor and control temperatures and fan speed?
<burr_> there are widgets for that
<esperegu> burr_: I would hope so. but I can't find something
<Mamarok> esperegu: check the System Monitor widget
<Mamarok> it includes various parameters you can monitor
<burr_> yeah, do that
<esperegu> no fan speedthere
<burr_> well
<burr_> thats
<burr_> i dunno
<Mamarok> no, the fan speed is not really important, the emperature is
<Mamarok> Temperature*
<Mamarok> I have never seen a tool that monitors the fan speed
<noaXess> its a nvidia gt 240M
<noaXess> a... not a gt240m.. tahts my notebook :) its a nvidia gtx 460
<esperegu> Mamarok: how can I display the temperature in celcius instead of farenheit?
<Mamarok> esperegu: hm, it is in °C here
<esperegu> Mamarok: weird
<Mamarok> esperegu: I guess that's is something to set in the System Settings
<esperegu> Mamarok: k thx
<Mamarok> unless it is acpi specific, then it could depend on how the kernel module is loaded
<hope> Hi everybody
<noaXess> any idea how to get my nvidia gtx 460 running?
<noaXess> is it supported with nvidia-current driver?
<Mamarok> noaXess: no idea, what system are you on, Lucid?
<noaXess> ye
<Mamarok> noaXess: well, did you try the nouveau driver?
<noaXess> nv?
<Mamarok> I don't know the exact name of the package, but it's the new Nvidia drivers in Lucid
<noaXess> puh.. hm. not jet.. package name) :)
<Mamarok> noaXess: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<noaXess> it's installed.. and how to configure it in xorg.conf? nouveau?
<Waltywalt> Hey everyone - I was hoping someone might be able to help me out.  New x64 Kubuntu install, running really sluggishly - I am new to linux so I don't know where to begin to check resource usage etc
<noaXess> Mamarok: i get a maximal screen resolution of 1024x768... but the gtx 460 should have more??
<Mamarok> noaXess: did you check the Monitor settings in the System Settings? That doesn't depend on the graphic card alone, but on the monitor resolution
<Mamarok> the best graphic card can't do high resolutions if the monitor can't
<noaXess> Mamarok: yes i did.. and the monitor should have more that 1024x768.. cause on winxp it is more
<Mamarok> well, then I don't know, you maybe have an old xorg.conf that is preventing it?
<noaXess> Mamarok: have deleted, recrated xorg.conf with nvida-settings.. no changes
<Mamarok> usually you shouldn't have xorg.conf at all, it's not used anymore since at least 2 X versions
<noaXess> Mamarok: hm.. so i can remove it.. wait.
<noaXess> Mamarok: if i do that.. i get a broken display..
<Mamarok> define broken?
<noaXess> Mamarok: can't use it..
<noaXess> mirrored
<noaXess> lines.. and not centered
<Mamarok> then I don't know, google for that card with gtx 460 Nvidia Ubuntu
<noaXess> Mamarok: done that.. nothing found now..
<Mamarok> noaXess: I can't help, sorry, if you can't find with Google I can't neither
<Mamarok> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mamarok> try that help page eventually
<noaXess> Mamarok: allready done.. no change.. i don't know why..
<Mamarok> noaXess: since it is not specific to KDE or Gnome, maybe asking in #ubuntu could help, more eyes
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok.
<noaXess> Mamarok: now i have another nvidia grafic inserted.. same problem.. grrrrrr
<noaXess> Mamarok: can that be cause it's a DVI output but a vga monitor?
<Mamarok> noaXess: I don't know, but that's a possibility
<noaXess> Mamarok: look at this, if i use Modes "1024x768" in xorg.conf: (WW) Jul 06 12:02:02 NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
<noaXess> how can i check what modes are avaliable?
<Mamarok> well, the system settings -> Monitor tells you what is available
<Mamarok> and a vga monitor usually can't do much more than that
<noaXess> Mamarok: but on winxp there was another resolution, a bigger one.. hm..
<noaXess> Mamarok: can that be also a problem? (WW) Jul 06 12:10:49 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<noaXess> so X can't get correct information..
<noaXess> whats possible..
<Mamarok> noaXess: I can only guess, sorry
<starslights> yep, sorry, i have a few guess too,  have you a old output in your graphic card for your vga monitor ? maybe it would be better to try like that instaed a DVI
<noaXess> starslights: have tried vga output on the graka.. and same..
<starslights> yeah, sorry, i don't see ...
<noaXess> i will try a real dvi monitor.. and test.. if it's solved.. ok.. if not, then it could be a driver problem.. grrr..
<noaXess> bbs
<starslights> humm , you are ot on a VM ?
<starslights> because i don't understand why you spoked about winxp before
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Is it possible to open kwallet with pam on login?
<slow-motion> hi
<sebaz> Can someone please explain why my data goes corrupt after a while? I've downloaded a couple of mp3's and 2 week later they are unplayable.. I use 10.04 with ext4
<Misterio> sebaz: Are you getting any error?
<sebaz> nope not at all
<sebaz> the file size is still correct
<unggnu> sebaz, might be ext4 but most likely a hard disk error. I would use SMART
<sebaz> SMART? that's selected in the BIOS
<Misterio> sebaz: Maybe is codecs problem?
<sebaz> nope does all the other mp3's
<sebaz> this is so frustrating.. I don't like to loose files this way.. I got TB's of files.. and I loose at random :(
<sebaz> Now I'm started under 9.04
<sebaz> If I mount the other HDD of 10.04 I still cannot play the mp3
<unggnu> sebaz, check your harddisk with Smart
<sebaz> When I start 10.04 is there a cmd that I can do from the CLI?
<sebaz> smart is a command?
<unggnu> sebaz, the Gnome Disk Utility has a gui for it
<sebaz> smartpm-core?
<unggnu> sebaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<unggnu> sebaz, this is the console tool
<unggnu> sebaz, but the Gui is easier of course
<unggnu> sebaz, the gui package should be gnome-disk-utility
<sebaz> how to install the GUI?
<sebaz> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility does not work
<unggnu> sebaz, what is the error?
<sebaz> no error.. 9.04 does not know the package
<unggnu> sebaz, o, I thought you had 10.04
<unggnu> sebaz, then use the console tools
<sebaz> yeah I do.. but I now started with 9.04
<unggnu> sebaz, Maybe it was called differently there but the console will do just fine without all gnome dependencies
<sebaz> I will reboot to 10.04
<unggnu> sebaz, ok :)
<sebaz> brb
<spirov92> it seems my laptop screen's backlight goes off after a while on  battery power...has anyone seen this issue?
<unggnu> spirov92, looks like design to save energy
<unggnu> at least if you don't use your keyboard/mouse
<spirov92> unggnu: you mean it's powersaving options?
<spirov92> it doesn't go back on when I move the mouse or press a key
<unggnu> spirov92, yes, ok
<unggnu> spirov92, if it is always the same time it might be a bug
<unggnu> otherwise maybe hardware related
<spirov92> btw when I boot on battery power the boot screen is shown normally, but when kdm starts it's dark
<spirov92> so I'm thinking something Xorg-related?
<spirov92> also, the brightness buttons don't seem to be doing anything
<noaXess> what about ieee1394 hd's? can't acces it..
<solidturtle> hi I have add the kubuntu beta ppa to my repository and then upgrade and after restarting my computer kdm doesn't see kde I can only boot on gnome and I have an error "Xsession can not see /usr/bin/statxkde" what I could I do?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<JuJuBee> When trying to print aa page that has an applet on it, the applet content does not print.
<daedaluz> solidturtle: "Xsession can not see /usr/bin/statxkde" <<< there's a typo, should be startxkde, google about kdm init script or something
<DarthFrog> not startxkde, just startkde.
<lontra> is there a benefit to update to 4.4.5 from 4.4.2?
<kp> hhhhh
<MortimeRR> hi, I am searching for documentation howto create custom kernel packages for current kubuntu. Google finds a lot of outdated stuff..
<edi_99> Hello all. I'm currently using Koala but I don't like it very much. Is there a simple way to "upgrade" to ubuntu 10.04 and preserving the disk data?
<MortimeRR> edi_99: if you know linux fairly well it can be achieved online. If your /home is on a seperate partition a normal installation procedure can keep your data
<edi_99> MortimeRR: is it possible to achieve this through apt?
<MortimeRR> yes
<James147> edi_99: run: update-manager -d
<MortimeRR> basically you need to update /etc/apt/sources and use apt-get update + apt-get dist-upgrade
<MortimeRR> James147: good idea (though it did not work for me)
<MortimeRR> edi_99: make sure you have a current backup!!
<edi_99> Okay, thank you for your help.
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rww> MortimeRR: modifying sources.list and dist-upgraded isn't a supported upgrade method.
<MortimeRR> Riddell: why doesn't kubuntu include /proc/config.gz?
<happyonpie> waha
<Ezro> Hey guys, I have a quick question
<Ezro> I thought linux was supposed to promote hardcore multitasking but you can't run more than two installs at once.
<Ezro> Is there something I'm supposed to do in order to install two things at once?
<James147> Ezro: two instillation of linux? or two installers?
<Ezro> Two installers.
<Ezro> I want to install adobe reader and software updates
<Ezro> But it's telling me it can't.
<slinker1> ahh because the first operation has apt locked
<Ezro> Well, in the future is there a way to make it unlocked?
<Ezro> Because I don't like being limited to 1 install at a time -_-
<James147> Ezro: why do you need mroe then one? you can isntall multiple programs n the same installer
<slinker1> well you can install 1000 things at a time but once apt has been locked until that instance is released you can't run another prevebnt corruption of the apt dbase
<James147> Ezro: you cant (read should) try to do more thent that
<Ezro> Well, I have the software update going for kpackagekit
<Ezro> And now that it's updating, I can't do anything.
<Ezro> (In terms of installing)
<James147> Ezro: what your ment to do is schedual everything you want to install at once
<Ezro> Oh, how do I do that?
<utilizador_> hi
<James147> Ezro: select everythong you want in kpackagekit before you hit install or apply
<Ezro> Oh.
<Ezro> That's it? -_-
<Ezro> Also, I'm running netbook 10.04 and I was wondering if it's supposed to run slow.
<Ezro> There is a noticeable delay on everything.
<James147> Ezro: it shouldnet, try disabling desktop effects... or nepomuk/strigi
<Ezro> How do I do that?
<James147> Ezro: system settings > desktop > desktop effects | system setitngs > advanced > desktop search | nepomuk
<Ezro> Ty
<insider> i have one problem with konqueror file manager, can anybody advise something?
<terry_> Man is kubuntu better
<terry_> ?
<terry_> than ubuntu
<insider> it for each peron
<insider> person individualy
<terry_> like
<insider> tastes are diffenet
<insider> *different
<terry_> Why?
<jimmy51_> youtube suddenly doesn't play.  i get a "missing plugin" notice and it wants to re-install flash.  what's up with that?  64-bit kubuntu
<terry_> Whats different in kubuntu
<terry_> ?
<bazhang> terry_, it's an opinion
<insider> kubuntu uses KDE
<terry_> Whats different in kubuntu
<bazhang> terry_, try #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<insider> ubuntu Gnome
<bazhang> terry_, kde4 for kubuntu gnome for ubuntu
<insider> who acn help me with konqueror 3.5.10
<jimmy51_> i have flashplugin-nonfree 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3 installed
<insider> i use kde 3.5 kubuntu 8.10
<insider> and konqueror don't save my view mode for each folder
<spirov92> hi, I have an old compaq laptop, and the cdrom device is not recognized at all. it worked yesterday (TM). any ideas?
<otswim> hello, i'm on kde 4.4.5, and i have a huge lag (almost a second) when right clicking on an icon (on the desktop or on dolphin); is there a way to track down where it's coming from?
<pm2> Hi - I have one ATI and one nVidia video card.  I want to setup a dual monitor setup - is this possible, or do I need two cards of the same type?  I'm on Kubuntu Lucid
<rethus> when comes the next kde stable-release for 10.04 ?
<rethus> now i have 4.4
<sona> how do I get flash videos playing in firefox to output sound to my usb-headset ?
<maco2> rethus: 4.4.2 is in 10.04
<maco2> rethus: 4.4.3 can be gotten through the link in the /topic
<maco2> rethus: because 10.04 is a stable release, 4.5 (a whole new version of kde sc, not just a bugfix release like 4.4.3) will not be released into its archive
<maco2> !sru | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sona> how do I get flash videos playing in firefox to output sound to my usb-headset ?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> where can i set the update interval of kpackagekit?
<freinhard> i unchecked the checkbox for updating in software-properties-kde but i still see that kpackagekit icon once in a while in the tray
<James147> freinhard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<keepitsimple> freinhard: Kpackagekit -> Settings -> Edit Software Sources -> Updates -> Change from Daily to whatever you want
<abhi_nav> anyone can give me kubuntu desktop screenshots link?
<otswim> abhi_nav: http://www.google.fr/images?hl=fr&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=kde+desktop+4.4.5&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<abhi_nav> otswim, thanks
<abhi_nav> otswim, actually i was looking for any official link. e.g. some site contaisn screenshot of their product? like taht
<otswim> abhi_nav: maybe this: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/ but it's only up to 4.3
<abhi_nav> otswim, ok
<abhi_nav> otswim, i m using gnome. and i want kubuntu too. if i install it and after that i need to remove it but i dont want all of its aps to remove only some which i dotn. so what you suggest? will it ruin my ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> otswim, i want to keep quanta plus koffice suit etc
<otswim> abhi_nav: if you want the desktop i think the package to install is kubuntu-desktop, if you just want koffice then you can install it under gnome i guess
<abhi_nav> otswim, koffice is already installed
<tsimpson> neither koffice nor quanta are part of the standard kubuntu install though
<otswim> abhi_nav: if you want the desktop then you should intall it, and then you can remove it, that shouldn't affect koffice
<abhi_nav> otswim, what I say is, some kde aps are already installed. so when in future if i remove kubuntu then i dont want it to remove that aps
<abhi_nav> otswim, which aps it will affect?
<otswim> i don't know i'm sorry :( i guess it won't affect the apps that were manually installed (or maybe you can block them from being uninstalled) but you have to wait for someone else to confirm
<tsimpson> as the packages are not part of the standard install, those won't be removed if you remove kubuntu-desktop
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, ok. but the package which are its part will get removed? conkeror?
<tsimpson> yes, if you use the "autoremove" command for apt-get or use aptitude
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, so what will be my safest way to only remove kubuntu desktop only and not its (part) aps?
<tsimpson> just with "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop", that will only remove the meta-package not what it depends on
<otswim> anyway you won't want to uninstall it :D
<tsimpson> if you want to remove the dependencies, use "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" and look at what it wants to remove
<abhi_nav> otswim, I am not sure. I like its eyecandy. But I dont want win clone. that I hate.
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, ok
<abhi_nav> otswim, i tried same thing when i was in karmic.
<tsimpson> KDE is _NOT_ a windows clone, if Microsoft choose to copy certain features KDE has, that's up to them
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, start menu? how it opens etc
<tsimpson> yes, KDE had it _first_
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, I see.
<James147> abhi_nav: besides, kde is so flexable you can make it look like what ever you want... even gnome
<tsimpson> the vista style start menu is a rip-off of kickoff
<abhi_nav> James147, ok
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, hmm
<tsimpson> and having widgets on the desktop, now where have I seen that before? ;)
<abhi_nav> I like to have widgets
<tsimpson> just because microsoft choose to emulate certain features we have, does not mean we do as poor a job as they do :)
<abhi_nav> tsimpson, :D
<rethus> maco2: thanks for this kde information. i upgrade now to 4.4.3 and hope kaddress will be such beatuful and usable like before.
<spirov92> hi. my laptop's cdrom is not detected, and it's not present in lspci (it should be, right?)
<spirov92> I doubt it's a hardware problem, since it worked yesterday. ideas?
<keepitsimple> spirov92: booting from a Live cd works?
<keepitsimple> spirov92: is the CD/DVD-ROM drive plugged correctly into the computer?
<keepitsimple> spirov92: I doubt that it could just stop working because of a software related problem, but nonetheless.
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> oi
<chalcedony> i need pity.
<chalcedony> i need help
<chalcedony> please -  http://www.pastebin.org/384609
<James147> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chalcedony> James147, ty
<chalcedony> James147, i didn't want to flood, so i pastebinned the problem, to be able to give a more thorough explanation of what i've done.
<keepitsimple> chalcedony: I think you asked in the wrong channel, try #ubuntu
<chalcedony> keepitsimple, oh darn i'm getting so blurry-eyed
<abhi_nav> he friends just install kubuntu now. and loving it. just need to be familiear with it. i wll keep both of them. thank you all :D
<keepitsimple> (and btw why are you using 9.04 ? , try-out 10.04 )
<chalcedony> keepitsimple, i had trouble getting the video configured on 9.04 and i wanted to wait till i got another computer configured to be a gateway so that my son can help if there are problems
<keepitsimple> abhi_nav: glad you like it; a good starting point is at http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, hey one doubt. compiz switching is not smooth. and when i do alt + tab it switch from right to left i wnat left to right?
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, any idea?
<keepitsimple> abhi_nav: I can't help on that problem, I'm not using Compiz, I use Kwin, here's a video http://goo.gl/QXKt , look at the video and read the description
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, compiz is not for kde?
<keepitsimple> abhi_nav: Compiz is not the default window manager in KDE, it's Kwin, but you can use Compiz with KDE, although there may be some impediments
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, :(
<abhi_nav> yes I am going thru kwin. it is handy. thanks keepitsimple
<abhi_nav> can anyone just quick tell me shortcut for min,max,resotre and desktop rotate please? new to kubuntu
<keepitsimple> abhi_nav: The video I just provided tells in the description what packages you need for Compiz in KDE, also you will find how-to's on the internets if you just do a search on google or something similar
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, i am using kwin now. and i set kde compatibility in compiz
<abhi_nav> keepitsimple, can you please tell me those shortcuts please?
<Khaotic> what's a good podcast application?
<abhi_nav> anyone? shorcut?
<MaVe> hello, I'm new to kubuntu and installed it today.. can anyone tell me if I can change the design of KDE?
<ridin> mave, yes
<ridin> you can add another taskbar, or you can change the style
<ridin> in the kick off launcher, type in style and click on that
<MaVe> ridin: that's cool, thanks
<MaVe> another 2 questions regarding the mousepad I'm using (it's a laptop)
<MaVe> 1) how come it accelerates faster horizontally than vertically
<MaVe> 2) how can I make it "scroll" when swiping the bottom area, like it does in right area
<ridin> i've never see that before, let me login into kde
<lontra> are 4.4.5 packages supported?
<atperez> Greetings
<lontra> hi
<atperez> Does the kubuntu lucid lynx live-cd include and option to start kubuntu in safe graphic mode? It doesn't appear listed when pressing F4
<agerlos> how do can i change dns namservers in kubuntu 10.04???
<BluesKaj> agerlos, in /etc/resolv.conf
<agerlos> if i change it, after reboot it goes back again to the default configuration
<spirov92> it seems my cdrom device is detected, but when I put a disk in it isn't mounted. what could be causing that?
<spirov92> I mean, it doesn't appear in kde's devices widget
<BiggFREE> Hi
<whitewidow> whats up?
<whitewidow> anyone tell me how to get my wireless switch to work on my laptop with kubuntu
<lontra> are 4.4.2 to 4.4.5 updates supported?
#kubuntu 2010-07-07
<avihay> lontra: yes, it's not an incremental update
<lontra> but why isn't pushed as a normal update?
<James147> lontra: so that prople dont have to upgrade as it 'could' break their system (or at least thats what I think)
<jcgs> hi, can anyone help me, i'm currently struggling with grep?
<Torch> jcgs: ask your question, don't ask to ask ;-)
<jcgs> ok, i'm trying to match the letter i at the beginning of a line, how would i do that?
<Torch> grep ^i
<jcgs> Torch: Cheers, why doesn't it say that in man grep?
<Torch> jcgs: because the man page can't teach you regular expressions too
<Torch> jcgs: i guess...
<jcgs> Torch: one more thing, i was trying to use grep [:space:]i[:space:] to match an i surrounded by whitespace, but that appeared to do the opposite, what's going on?
<Torch> jcgs: grep only understands a very limited subset of regular expressions.
<Torch> jcgs: it can do what you want, however, if you just use grep " i " (literally)
<Torch> jcgs: it won't match anything else but the space char itself with this, of course.
<Torch> jcgs: for anything more complicated use egrep or perl
<jcgs> Torch: ah, but [:space:] is specifically listed in man grep
<Torch> jcgs: maybe ;-)
<Torch> jcgs: i'm not a grep guru
<jcgs> Torch: I also tried grep -E which is the same as egrep. could this be a bug?
<Torch> jcgs: very very unlikely
<Torch> jcgs: stuff like grep is simple enough to just work
<jcgs> Torch: presumably more likely to be a mistake in the documentation
<jcgs> Torch: anyway thanks a lot :)
<Torch> jcgs: it's [[:space:]]
<Torch> jcgs: probably some escape-bug in the manpage
<Typos_King_> " i "   should be fine
<jcgs> Torch: it seems like [[:space:]] requires egrep to work, but doesn't match new lines
<Torch> jcgs: regular expression syntax does not normally match a newline, it's a special case (at least in perl)
<Demolitio> hey, would anybody be able to point me towards some screenshots of the stock theme for Kubuntu 10.04?
<Torch> jcgs: as you already found out i'm not a 100% familiar with what grep and egrep do with it.
<Torch> Demolitio: www.kde.org?
<Typos_King_> ahemm
<Typos_King_> grep [[:space:]]   worked for me
<lontra> yeah kubuntu does very little to change the default upstream theme
<lontra> what do they do add two more plasmoids to the panel and branding in a few places
<Ezro> Hey guys, can someone help with kontact?
<Ezro> I really like the look of it, but I was wondering if I can use my hotmail account with it
<newboon2age> Ezro: i haven't played with kontact, but i'd be willing to look at it w/ you.  I don't have a hotmail account, but the settings are probably easily found...
<Ezro> Ya, it looks like a really cool program.
<Ezro> I setup my identity with my hotmail account
<Ezro> But it still says I need to make an acount
<Ezro> account*
<newboon2age> Ezro: hotmail is saying that or kontact is saying that?
<Ezro> I actually found the account wizard.
<Ezro> Now I just need to figure out what hotmail is lol
<newboon2age> Ezro: so are you talking about the 'Add' under Setup for Sending and Receiving Messages?
<ridin> msn?
<Ezro> Ya.
<Dragnslcr> Ezro- http://mailcall.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!CC9301187A51FE33!44348.entry
<Dragnslcr> That has the POP3 and SMTP settings you need
<Ezro> Ya, so I got my hotmail to work.
<Ezro> But now it 1) won't fetch all my files and 2) won't read html -_-
<newboon2age> Ezro: kontact won't?  (Actually it looks like its kmail)
<Ezro> Ya, it's kmail
<newboon2age> Ezro: when you say 'fetch ... files' are you talking about kmail handling attachments?
<Ezro> No, I mean when I click check mail
<Ezro> It doesn't load all my emails
<newboon2age> Ezro: do you notice any pattern to which ones it gets/doesn't get?  Like is it missing nested folders or something?  Or maybe maxes out at a certain number of e-mails on each fetch?
<Ezro> ./shrug
<Ezro> Not really.
<Ezro> I think it was just taking a while. I got my most recent email.
<Ezro> It won't get mail from my other folders though.
<Ezro> Like in hotmail I have a folder for school and it won't get the emails from there.
<newboon2age> Ezro: is it getting more mail each time you fetch?
<Ezro> It stopped.
<Ezro> It only got emails from my inbox
<newboon2age> Ezro: I don't know if this means anything, but i notice in the POP Setup it asks for 'destination folder' and only gives 'Inbox' as a choice.
<Ezro> Where is that?
<Ezro> The only thing I know for accounts is the account wizard lol
<newboon2age> Ezro: yes, you called it the 'account wizard'
<Ezro> o.o
<newboon2age> Ezro: i wonder if you go into kmail and give it some other folders that match what's on hotmail if that would get it working...
<TeslaTony> I'm using Kubuntu Netbook Remix, and every time I try hooking up to an unsecured network, knetworkmanager tries treating it as the last one I signed in to, and proceeds to do nothing. If I delete the old network, it works fine. Solutions?
<dan_l> Hey!  Gnome sucks!
<dan_l> (just trying to start a conversation)
<ridin> hi
<newboon2age> Ezro: i've been messing w/ kontact and got it to download my gmail, but so far i haven't succeeded in getting it to get the mail from other boxes besides inbox.
<henkka-> hello
<henkka-> could someone help me out with installing IGS Pandanet go client for linux I am using kubuntu 10.04
<henkka-> they have .rpm .deb and .tar.gz file with installer I tried all of them but when trying to start the program nothing happens
<henkka-> I dont know too much about linux
<newboon2age> henkka-: i think i may have seen something to change .rpm to .deb today... let me check...
<henkka-> no i mean
<henkka-> they have 3 files
<henkka-> .deb and .rpm and a .tar.gz
<henkka-> so i tried each of them but
<newboon2age> henkka-: oh, so the one you want is the .deb file
<newboon2age> what is the link to the download?
<henkka-> http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/download.html
<newboon2age> henkka-: i'll try it out and see if i can get it going...
<henkka-> ok thanks
<henkka-> i'll try installing the .deb one more time but i already did this once
<henkka-> do I need to remove the previous installations
<henkka-> since I think I tried to install the .rpm file first but didnt remove it before trying the .deb
<henkka-> ?
<newboon2age> henkka-: i'm not sure, but i don't think so, good question.
<henkka-> btw when removing installations from kpackage manager
<henkka-> it resolves the dependencies and
<henkka-> last time I uninstalled something from there
<henkka-> it uninstalled the dependencies as well
<henkka-> which sort of resulted to that I had to reinstall linux
<henkka-> so now im trying to avoid uninstalling things
<henkka-> :D
<newboon2age> henkka-: hmmm... usually using kpackage manager is by far safer than doing it manually because if you don't resolve dependencies you can end up in a pickle.  What was it you uninstalled (while i wait for the download to finish)...
<henkka-> i dont remember
<henkka-> yeah I meant i used the program
<henkka-> kpackage kit
<henkka-> and it uninstalled the dependencies
<henkka-> but probably i did something wrong
<henkka-> anyway I reinstalled linux after that and now there's no problem
<henkka-> btw the download from the site is
<henkka-> it tends to pause
<henkka-> i dont know how it's with other browsers but with firefox I had to click the pause/continue download putton a couple of times to get the file
<newboon2age> henkka-: it must have been something critical to the desktop or some inner workings of Kubuntu or something.  Yes, you do have to be a little cautious when uninstalling, so i generally look at the list to make sure nothing important is going to be uninstalled.
<henkka-> I think it was a chess program
<henkka-> but it uninstalled the dependencies as well
<henkka-> like whatever was required for the chess program to function
<henkka-> but anyway that's not related to this Go client issue
<henkka-> just explaining why i dont uninstall things unnecessarily
<henkka-> :D
<newboon2age> henkka-: first i downloaded w/ Konqueror but i'm not sure where it put it...
<henkka-> i think it should be at usr/games/glgo
<newboon2age> henkka-: i'll check...
<newboon2age> henkka-: so please tell me this.  When you downloaded it did you use Konqueror and if so did you right click on it and if so which option did you pick?
<henkka-> i used firefox
<henkka-> and open with the default package handler for .deb files
<newboon2age> henkka-: did you save it or use gdebi?
<henkka-> GDebi
<newboon2age> okay... checking....
<newboon2age> henkka-: well this is funky... the first time when i tried to download it with konqueror i got the progress bar and all, but i'm not sure if it completed the download or where it put it.  Now i'm trying it with firefox and it seems to stall indefinitely on the 'starting' to download, no progress...
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, hello
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: hey...
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, you here too?
<henkka-> yea
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: sure, learning more about kubuntu
<henkka-> there's some problem with hte site
<henkka-> but htere's an FTP from which there's no problem
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, me too. just installed kde yesterday. its cool!!!!
<newboon2age> abhi_nav: awesome.
<abhi_nav> yah
<henkka-> http://panda-igs.joyjoy.net/English/glgo/downloads/
<newboon2age> henkka-: sure, i'll try that...
<newboon2age> henkka-: hmm... gdebi objects to installing it because its for i386 and my machine is amd64... but let me try some things...
<abhi_nav> newboon2age, do you know shortcuts for min,max,restore in kde?
<newboon2age> henkka-: wow, even dpkg stops me cold.  won't let me install it.  :/
<henkka-> well that's ok
<henkka-> it's been quitea bit of trouble already
<newboon2age> henkka-: i think i'd try deleting everything from their directory and reinstalling using gdebi if possible.  I think since its .deb it should basically configure itself properly (at least in terms of which directories it puts itself in and all)
<newboon2age> henkka-: and if its just a matter of it not showing up on the menus as you expected, well that can be fixed..
<henkka-> yea but it's not starting at all
<henkka-> i dont even know how to delete the files
<henkka-> :D
<abhi_nav> ??
<abhi_nav> nobody tell me that :(
<newboon2age> henkka-: well if you use the file manager (Dolphin) you can navigate to the directory you mentioned
<henkka-> yea but
<henkka-> it doesnt allow deleting files there
<henkka-> i thought it's because it's in the root section
<newboon2age> henkka-: ah,
<henkka-> instead of home
<newboon2age> henkka-: okay let me check something...
<maco> youd need to run it as root then
<maco> kdesu dolphin
<maco> but you shouldnt uninstall by manually deleting files...
<henkka-> yea that workd
<newboon2age> maco: thank you maco .  how would you suggest..
<maco> you uninstall software by uninstalling it :P
<maco> sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<maco> or use kpackagekit if you prefer
<maco> or ahhh i see, arch difference
<maco> if apt-get is unhappy, there's always "sudo dpkg -P <package name>"
<maco> to remove/purge a package
<henkka-> but anyway the program still wont start so
<henkka-> i dunno
<maco> if its compiled for a different architecture than you're running, thats no surprise
<newboon2age> maco: well that was me, not henkka-
<maco> it wont be able to find the libraries it needs of the right architecure
<maco> oh
<maco> bahh im getting so confused
<newboon2age> maco: sorry
<abhi_nav> :'(
<henkka-> im tryin to start IGS panda net Go client
<henkka-> for the game of go
<henkka-> their website has 3 downloads for linux
<henkka-> .rpm .deb and tar.gz which contains scripts or so it says
<henkka-> it tried each of teh 3 but
<henkka-> none of them worked
<henkka-> so I dont know
<newboon2age> henkka-: when you say won't start, exactly what are you doing?
<FloodBotK2> henkka-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newboon2age> henkka-: and what results do you get?
<henkka-> well i go to the executable file in the usr/games/glgo directory
<henkka-> and try to start it but notthing happens
<newboon2age> henkka-: how do you try to start it?
<henkka-> i also tried pressing alt+f2 and typing glGo there but it returns no valid options beyond that and start menu i've no idea how it's supposed to do
<henkka-> i also tried with root dolphin
<henkka-> now that i figured such athing exists
<henkka-> or maco said
<newboon2age> henkka-: when you say try to start it are you typing a command at the terminal or clicking on it in dolphin or....
<henkka-> clicking on it in dolphin
<newboon2age> henkka-: it may be that the permissions need to be set so its an executable.
<henkka-> it is set as an executable
<henkka-> by default i checked that
<henkka-> =D
<newboon2age> henkka-: what is the file name?
<henkka-> glGo
<newboon2age> henkka-: is there an extension?
<henkka-> no.. but it says type: executable and when you go to permissions it has the is executable box ticked
<newboon2age> maco: any ideas?
<henkka-> in anycase even if it was possible for me to somehow manually start this program, I'm assuming that if it's any more complicated than this then
<henkka-> it's going wrong
<henkka-> for whoever made this probably didnt make it as difficult as possible
<henkka-> :D
<maco> is thre a README in the tarball?
<newboon2age> henkka-: well there could be something we're not thinking of... i'll check the web site... hang on...
<maco> i'd start there
<henkka-> no there isnt
<henkka-> there's some instructions on the website which i read somewhat
<henkka-> http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/download.html
<newboon2age> henkka-: check http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/Install.txt
<henkka-> yea i read that
<henkka-> doesnt mean i got much out of it :D
<newboon2age> henkka-: it says (among other things) '' If you use the Gnome desktop, you already have all of these libraries.
<henkka-> well am i using  ?  I dont know :D
<henkka-> i jsut assumed that since it said most distributions have teh things
<newboon2age> henkka-: you don't have the gnome desktop, so probably several of those libraries you'll need to install
<newboon2age> henkka-:  i think you'll need to go down the list of libraries and using Kpackage kit, match each one and install it if you don't have it already.
<henkka-> oh
<newboon2age> henkka-: see kubuntu uses KDE libraries instead of the gnome libraries.
<newboon2age> henkka-: whereas Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop.
<newboon2age> henkka-: so parts of teh Gnome desktop, Kubuntu won't have at least not by default.
<newboon2age> henkka-: doesn't mean you can't add them...
<newboon2age> henkka-: the nice thing is they provided a list which you can just work your way through.
<henkka-> yeah
<henkka-> i'll do that but now im kind of tired after all this s
<henkka-> so I think i'll do that later then
<newboon2age> henkka-: interesting they also say it can use the GNU go program, which might be much easier to install...
<newboon2age> henkka-: if you wait just a minute, let me check that real quick...
<newboon2age> henkka-: well that is right there in Kpackagekit.  Just search for gnugo and its an easy install...
<henkka-> ok
<newboon2age> henkka-: the only thing i see in install to add is "Make sure the gnugo binary is found in your PATH environment, so glGo will find it. Common locations are /usr/local/bin, /usr/bin or /usr/games/bin.
<newboon2age> maco: can you help with adding that to the PATH?
<maco> just add to ~/.bashrc:
<maco> export PATH=/whatever/path/you/want:$PATH
<maco> but if its packaged i expect gnugo to be in /usr/bin/ anyway
<maco> and thats part of the default $PATH
<newboon2age> maco: and does that mean adding it to the PATH wouldn't be necessary?
<newboon2age> maco: gotcha
<maco> right
<newboon2age> henkka-: so i just had kpackagekit install GNU Go on my machine.  According to the install instructions the web site should be able to find your GNU Go.
<newboon2age> henkka-: once you've installed it that is...
<henkka-> kk
<henkka-> but how do i start
<henkka-> I mean
<henkka-> i dont knwo
<newboon2age> henkka-: good question.  I went over to their web site.  You probably know a little more about it than i
<henkka-> not really :D
<henkka-> but
<henkka-> how do i start gnugo
<henkka-> on it's own
<henkka-> ?
<newboon2age> henkka-: i just started it from the command line typing gnugo.  I don't know if it has a gui or not...
<henkka-> but it didnt start
<henkka-> :D
<henkka-> im gonna smoke brb
<newboon2age> henkka-: started for moi
<newboon2age> henkka-: if you tried to start it w/ alt+F2 that probably wouldn't work.  you'd need to go to a terminal window.  I'm checking to see if there's a gui for it.
<henkka-> yea it started from terminal
<henkka-> there's a grid that represents the board
<henkka-> apparently yo can play against computer by default there :D
<henkka-> =D
<henkka-> it plays very well too :)
<newboon2age> henkka-: i see several things that talk about GUIs for GNU go, one called gnomego.  I'd guess at least one of them is available in the repositories.  I'm out of time now, but I think this is a very doable thing... if you ask around you can probably get it going...
<henkka-> yeah... thanks for your help
<newboon2age> henkka-: sure enough... have a kUbuntu day!
<henkka-> =D
<henkka-> hehe to be honest im not very fond of linux after using it
<henkka-> yey i managed to win :D
<burr__> heenka!
<burr__> digging that enthusiasm!
<burr__> henkka: sorry
<lordganesh> How to give keyboard shortcut to any script/
<lordganesh> How to give keyboard shortcut to any script?
<lordganesh> ?
<lordganesh> Anyone there?
<lordganesh> How to give keyboard shortcut to any script?
<abhi_nav> where is kubuntu help listed? getting started with kde?
<abhi_nav> lordganesh, in keyboard shortcut you can give address of your script and there you can set shortcut
<lordganesh> abhi_nav: anyway solved it after  googling
<abhi_nav> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<abhi_nav> lordganesh, ok
<abhi_nav> how to know which version of kde i have?
<abhi_nav> why is this channel so dead?
<abhi_nav> I am now readig kde user guide.
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question: does anyone here know of a firefox4 beta 1 repository?
<howlymowly> or a debian package to download somewhere?
<well_laid_lawn> if it is not on getdeb or you can't find a ppa then...
<abhi_nav> do kubuntu has 'any' keyboard shortcut?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Today 18:00UTC #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> topic diff: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Today 18:00UTC #kubuntu-devel
<abhi_nav> kde dotn have shortcuts
<Riddell> abhi_nav: there's plenty of keyboard shortcuts
<abhi_nav> Riddell: I am asking only few of them from yesterday and no one is telling
<abhi_nav> Riddell: i also search in khelpcenter none of htem listed
<abhi_nav> :(
<abhi_nav> Riddell: I am new to kde
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I think I need some help with Wicd
<Riddell> abhi_nav: you can just look in the application's menu, any item with a keyboard shortcut will have it listed
<abhi_nav> Riddell: no. can you please tell me shortcut for min,max,restore and desktop cube rotation?
<JohnHeikkila> Do you have Compiz?
<abhi_nav> Riddell: I know application specifi shortcut they work here. but another shorcts not working
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: yes I hava both compiz and kwin
<JohnHeikkila> Okay, you could try opening Compiz settings manager
<JohnHeikkila> And resetting the shortcuts
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: but that will reset shortcuts? but what are standard kde shortcuts?
<JohnHeikkila> Wait..
<abhi_nav> ok
<JohnHeikkila> I'll check one thing
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: which one?
<JohnHeikkila> The "global" shortcuts
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: ok
<JohnHeikkila> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdeedu/kiten/global-keys.html
<JohnHeikkila> Is it that one?
<Riddell> abhi_nav: system settings -> Shortcuts -> Global keyboard shortcuts -> select kwin from drop down -> maximise -> click on custom
<Riddell> abhi_nav: hidden away I agree
<abhi_nav> Riddell: what is hidden away?
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: ok i look
<Riddell> abhi_nav: the process I describe above for adding a shortcut to window maximise
<abhi_nav> Riddell: JohnHeikkila ok thanks.
<JohnHeikkila> abhi_nav: No problem :)
<JohnHeikkila> There's one thing I need help with myself
<JohnHeikkila> I open the Wicd client, it automatically connects to internet.
<abhi_nav> JohnHeikkila: Riddell only  one word: SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!!
<JohnHeikkila> Then, I try to open Wicd so that I could configure the settings, but then Wicd crashes and prints "Segmentation Fault" to the console
<Misterio> JohnHeikkila: Tried fsck?
<JohnHeikkila> Hmm, not yet
<JohnHeikkila> But I'll try now
<JohnHeikkila> Umm, what should I do with fsck
<Misterio> It checks (and repairs) errors
<JohnHeikkila> fsck kohteesta util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<JohnHeikkila> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<JohnHeikkila> /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<JohnHeikkila> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<JohnHeikkila> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<FloodBotK2> JohnHeikkila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnHeikkila> Haluatko varmasti jatkaa (y/n)?
<JohnHeikkila> oh, sorry
<JohnHeikkila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460142/
<JohnHeikkila> Should I do "fsck -c" even though it says that?
<Misterio> JohnHeikkila: When I used fsck file system was unmounted, at startup
<JohnHeikkila> Oh
<JohnHeikkila> so
<JohnHeikkila> I should reboot and open the console?
<Misterio> JohnHeikkila: Try it
<JohnHeikkila> okay..
<k0s> че как жись то?)
<Misterio> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> !ru | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abhi_nav> how can i get screenshot of desktop when i am flipping aps windows with alt + tab? i wat to show this to friend
<bazhang> abhi_nav, screenshot or screencast (ie movie)
<abhi_nav> bazhang, screenshot
<Misterio> press impr pant, put retard '10 secs' and do flip
<abhi_nav> bazhang, i want to show to friend how win flips in kde
<Misterio> screencast? recrodmydesktop
<Misterio> recordmydesktop*
<bazhang> !screencast | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<abhi_nav> bazhang, ok
<abhi_nav> bazhang, done. thans
<bazhang> abhi_nav, welcome
<abhi_nav> :)
<Misterio> I remember when I was newby and I made videos about compiz....
<slow-motion> hi
<skizorager> hi there
<skizorager> where an i put a default device in alsa ?
<skizorager> my "good" card work intermittent on boot (work one times for 3 boot)
<skizorager> i configured sound default in systeme config
<skizorager> i used alsa.d in /etc/ and alsa.conf in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<skizorager> i switched default master in kmix
<skizorager> but doesn't work :(
<GortiZ> hi, to all.
<GortiZ> I'm writing a script that needs to copy some files into the desktop directory, but it works only for english version of kubuntu, since every localization has a different desktop folder name... is there any way to read the desktop-folder name so that my software could change the destination path using that name?
<codeninja_> GortiZ: try #bash
<Torch> codeninja_: what does bash have to do with this?
<GortiZ> codeninja_: it's more distro related than a bash issue...
<GortiZ> Torch: tnx
<Torch> GortiZ: it's set by $HOME/.config/xdg-user-dirs.dirs
<GortiZ> Torch: thanks
<GortiZ> Torch: ~/.config/user-dirs.locale
<GortiZ> on my system it seems to be that
<Torch> GortiZ: maybe... i just skimmed the sources, i didn't read the whole spec ;-)
<Torch> GortiZ: all this follows a freedesktop.org spec
<Torch> GortiZ: you should find it on their website
<GortiZ> Torch: i'll search on their docs, thanks
<hackse> Hi there, I'm looking for a way to run john on more than one cpu (still one machine). Is there a way to do that, or do need the distributed version?
<Mamarok> what is john?
<hackse> john the ripper. (sudo apt-get install john)
<Mamarok> I don't even know what that is, let me check
<hackse> It's a security audit tool for checking password security (i.e. /etc/shadow). I'd like to speed it up by using more than one cpu.
<Mamarok> hackse: I don't know what options you can give it, but -j3 is something I use when compiling to use more CPU power
<Mamarok> which is an option for make, for example
<keepitsimple> Why are there so many people wasting their time inventing and re-inventing Linux? I mean, come on guys! Over one hundred Linux distributions?!
<bazhang> keepitsimple, have a kubuntu support question?
<keepitsimple> (sorry I have moved the question to offtopic)
<bazhang> thanks
<Torch> hackse: afaik john the ripper isn't multithreaded and the author claims he can't make it so easily because the initial design doesn't allow for it
<Mamarok> Torch: thanks for the info :)
<jacks__> in which package is kdialog?
<ubuntu_> hello world!
<Benkinooby> jacks__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ says there is nothing liek that
<Benkinooby> like
<Benkinooby> you only need to install the "kdebase-bin" package to get kdialog.
<Benkinooby> jacks__, foind this info on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354195 ... the thread is form 2007 but give it a shot
<abhi_nav> !find kdialog
<ubottu> File kdialog found in anyremote-data, egroupware-core, fckeditor, fpc-source, gcl (and 112 others)
<abhi_nav> :p
<Torch> jacks__: kdebase-bin
<jacks__> k
<souvik> hi
<souvik> m new here.
<hackse> Mamarok, Torch: Tried using "j3" (for dual core). No chance. Same benchmarks. I'll try djohn(d) (distributed john).
<souvik> hello anybody here?
<abhi_nav> !hi | souvik
<Torch> hackse: john the ripper is not make...
<ubottu> souvik: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<souvik> thanks abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> souvik, :)
<abhi_nav> !pm | souvik
<ubottu> souvik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhi_nav> souvik, yes you can ask here
<souvik> got it, thanks for guiding.
<souvik> i wanna setup LAN of 10 computers with ubuntu.
<abhi_nav> ubuntu?
<souvik> i have physically connected them and ensured as they are pinging each other.
<souvik> ubuntu or kubuntu any one of them.
<hackse> Torch: funny. :-) I recompiled john using make -j3 <system> .... Didn't change a thing, though.
<souvik> currently i tried with ubuntu.
<souvik> as i said they are pinging each other.
<Torch> hackse: well, are you trying to _run_ john or to _build_ it?
<souvik> however, m not able to share any folder or file.
<souvik> i have enabled nfs too.
<nyavuz> hi, all room, i am used kubuntu 10.04  i am install gyachi 1.2.6 and when i open new chat window sent error msg,    GtkSpell error: enchant error for language: tr_TR.UTF-8  someone can help me ?
<souvik> abhi_nav  u there?
<abhi_nav> souvik, yes and as you are suggesting that ubuntu or kubuntu then I suggest you to ask in #Ubunut. there are more users. I dont know solution.
<abhi_nav> souvik, is this lin to lin or lin to win sharing?
<abhi_nav> #ubuntu
<souvik> only ubuntu no windows.
<abhi_nav> souvik, ok
<souvik> can the same thing be done easily with kubuntu?
<souvik> m new to linux, u knw.
<abhi_nav> souvik, I am new to kde. it is easy to use. but I dont know about your problem
<abhi_nav> souvik, prefer #ubuntu
<abhi_nav> souvik, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<souvik> ok, thanks
<hackse> Torch: Well, here is the whole story: I installed john using apt-get install john. John was using only one cpu of my dual core. So I deleted it and built it manually using make j3. Then I started the manually built john. Same benchmarks, still only one cpu used. But what I need is john using all cpus.
<souvik> how can i share files and folders in ubuntu using nfs ? any help.
<hackse> souvik: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common
<Pici> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<souvik> hi hackse m new no linux. can u be musch easier to me>
<Pici> ^ That will help as well.
<hackse> souvik: Please type the command mentioned above in a shell for installing nfs-programs. All clients accessing data on the nfs-server need to be configured in an export list (/etc/exports). Pls. read the link above posted by ubottu for details.
<souvik> will do that hackse. thanks for all the gesture.
<Torch> hackse: you misunderstand. building with -jN has nothing to do with the application built, it just affects the number of CPUs used _while building_
<Torch> hackse: like i said above, john does not appear to be using multiple CPUs under any circumstances.
<Torch> jayne: the distributed john thingy is probably helping a little, but not much... it will still be a lot slower than if it was properly multithreaded
<abhi_nav> hello m back
<hackse> Torch: Thanks. You're right. What the hell was I thinking using -jN. lol.
<petr> hi
<ddddddddddd12> hi
 * Torch also notices he had a temporary nick completion failure.
<ddddddddddd12> when I open php-page under apache2  HE show me source CODE!!!
<ddddddddddd12> php was installed...  but why?
<hackse> ddddddddddd12: Because you didn't install the mod-php.
<ddddddddddd12> :/etc/apache2$ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<ddddddddddd12> hackse ok?
<hackse> ddddddddddd12: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ddddddddddd12> hackse  and now I see sorce code !      yes!  I restart!
<ddddddddddd12> $ sudo apache2ctl restart
<Torch> ddddddddddd12: you might need to enable the module in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
 * Torch forgets wether that is necessary, but it's possible.
<ddddddddddd12> Torch  which module?
<Torch> ddddddddddd12: php5
<ddddddddddd12> php5.cooonf I get
<Torch> ddddddddddd12: it's a dir full of symlinks. also has a README file, IIRC, that you  could read.
<ddddddddddd12>  "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled$  "
<ddddddddddd12> php5.load
<Pici> All you should need to do is run: sudo a2enmod php5
<ddddddddddd12> php5.conf
<ddddddddddd12> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled$ sudo a2enmod php5
<ddddddddddd12> This module is already enabled!
<ddddddddddd12> )) ??
<ddddddddddd12> wow
<ddddddddddd12> work
<ddddddddddd12> but what did I do?
<Pici> I don't know.  I'm not you.
<abhi_nav> can give me link which things microsofts stolen from kde?
<hackse> abhi_nav: KDE is opensource. You can't steal things that are free.
<abhi_nav> hackse, ok
<ddddddddddd12> sudo a2enmod php5  ---->  It was magic comman ...  without her mod did not wark
<Torch> wow, the next one.. really, how many more are going to ask the exact same question at the exact same time in #kde and #kubuntu today?
<hackse> Torch: Well, statistically statistically
<abhi_nav> Torch, i dont got reply from that channel. thasts why i ask here
<hackse> Torch: Statistically there is a better chance for getting a reply if you ask it in more chat rooms ;-)
<abhi_nav> and that was my 1st question asked on kde & kubuntu
<Torch> abhi_nav: i did reply on #kde. please be a little patient, none of us is being paid for answering on IRC.
<abhi_nav> Torch, i know that
<Torch> !pm | hackse
<ubottu> hackse: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<abhi_nav> Torch, I am not new to irc. how I make feeling that I feel that you get paid? I am new to kde. thats it. and I ddnt ask 'the same time' when i ddtn get reply there then i ask here
<hackse> Torch: your connection is secure/encrypted, right? Which is the best way to do that? I need that feature, too.
<Torch> abhi_nav: and you waited all if 76 SECONDS between the two qeustions. nuff said.
<Torch> hackse: should be on the freenode website somewhere... iirc it's a different port plus a checkbox in your client.
<abhi_nav> Torch, hmmm. dont answer then.
<Torch> abhi_nav: support channels don't work that way. you either play by the rules or you leave.
<abhi_nav> Torch, which rule I broke?
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<abhi_nav> 'multiple UBUNTU' channels? in which another 'UBUNTU' channel I asked that question?
<abhi_nav> Torch, ^^
<bazhang> abhi_nav, lets move on. please drop it
<ddddddddddd12> mysql> show tables;
<ddddddddddd12> ERROR 1018 (HY000): Can't read dir of './xxx/' (errno: 13)
<ddddddddddd12> why?
<abhi_nav> bazhang, yah fine.
<ddddddddddd12> I am logined
<keepitsimple> pr0n?
<ddddddddddd12> no
<ddddddddddd12> It is famoust name of database
<keepitsimple> check dir/file permissions
<starslights> hello to everyone, i will need advice to how choose the best category to report a bug about kernel update, i mean that from Lucid, i have 3 times a serious problem after updating the system (the kernel ) because at boot KDM wasn't able to find nvidia modules for kernel. Yesterday was a update and it's the third time that i get this problem. i ask while it seem that it miss headers. The only way i found to fix it was to: "sudo aptitude
<starslights>  install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` " who downlad two packages for the kernel and after re-compile it. i restart the system and all worked fine again. so i wiuld like to know what do you mean about that and what i must choose for argument to report the bug, since i don't belive that's a nvidia bug. thanks in advance for any help
<ddddddddddd12> keepitsimple "dir/file permissions" ?  where located this xxx ?
<Torch> starslights: where did you get your nvidia driver from? restricted modules? or nvidia's website?
<ddddddddddd12> ERROR 1018 (HY000): Can't read dir of './xxx/' (errno: 13)
<starslights> that's the nvidia-current from kubuntu
<starslights> restricted modules
<gigasoft> firefox looks bad under kubutnu
<keepitsimple> ddddddddddd12: ls -ld .xxx and ls -l .xxx/
<ddddddddddd12>  keepitsimple man!  where located databases by default ?
<Torch> ddddddddddd12: /var/lib/mysql
<ddddddddddd12> ok
<Torch> starslights: and you have dkms installed and working?
<starslights> yes, perfectlly Torch
<hackse> abhi_nav: Torch is right, sorry. You need patience, as you're not alone here. There're hundreds of people with hundreds of questions. Every user and/or mod is trying to answer as fast and as good as possible to all of them. Again: You're not the only one here and Your questions are not more or less important than questions from other users, so relax and play by the rules (patience, respect, fairness), instead of complaining.
<abhi_nav> hackse, #kde is ubuntu channel? I ddnt know that?
<gigasoft> firefox looks bad under kubutnu , what should i do
<ddddddddddd12> YES!!
<ddddddddddd12> BUT 777????  or 755 is better to database???
<ddddddddddd12> boing 777
<ddddddddddd12>  ))
<ddddddddddd12> I am guru
<abhi_nav> hackse, and I ddnt complain. he first come after me.
<bazhang> !permissions > ddddddddddd12
<keepitsimple> rtfm?
<ubottu> ddddddddddd12, please see my private message
<keepitsimple> ddddddddddd12
<bazhang> keepitsimple, keep it on topic, and those type of acronyms are never welcome
<keepitsimple> what's wrong with reading the manual for installing and using a database?
<keepitsimple> it's rather encouraging
<ddddddddddd12> ubottu  sorry but I want not to speak with bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> keepitsimple, suggest something concrete. what you suggested is NEVER welcome
<starslights> i have nvidia 9400 GT n HDMI monitor, using DFP-1 Torch , my desktop using Opengl and acceleration
<hackse> gigasoft: Looks bad? Could you be a little more precise? What exactly looks bad? The fond, menubars, colors, ...?
<gigasoft> it looks old, somthing went wrong with gtk
<Torch> starslights: the output of dkms status looks good? no weird messages? i'm asking beause a virtualbox update (the closed source one from oracle) broke dkms for me recently.
<hackse> abhi_nav: Yes he did, because you're asking the same question(s) in multiple chat-rooms instead of being patient.
<starslights> i know that their bug on actual Kernel who will fixed on the "2.6.35" for my HDMI but i don't belive that will be related
<ddddddddddd12> BIG QUESTION
<starslights> yeah Torch, i see that for virtualox, where need i look about that log toi be sure ?
<keepitsimple> ddddddddddd12: not untill you ask it
<abhi_nav> hackse, ok.             In future I wll go thru list of all users in each channel then only ask questioo. is that ok? so it wll save your time?
<ddddddddddd12> How to organize FTP to access on my site under my linux
<ddddddddddd12> I want to make ftp access to one ditectory
<hackse> gigasoft: Is this old look affecting all applications or only firefox? Try <sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall firefox> to reinstall firefox.
<gigasoft> thakns
<starslights> Torch:  , if you mean in xorg.log , their only a problem with acpid that i must report ,
<Torch> starslights: just run "dkms status" from a shell as root
<Torch> starslights: it will show you all installed dkms modules for all kernels
<BluesKaj> starslights, there are others with problems with nvidia 9400gt and the nvidia current driver ...not sure why
<starslights> ok, thanks
<Torch> starslights: updateing the kernel will trigger a dkms rebuild for the new kernel. on next reboot, the nvdia module should be compiled and installed and ready for use due to this.
<Torch> starslights: so if that is not the case, dkms is the first to look at.
<ddddddddddd12> what FTP server have linux???
<ddddddddddd12> FTPD?
<BluesKaj> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<hackse> abhi_nav: Posting already answered questions would waste your own time, not mine. But it would be nice to post own questions only once, as everybody else does. Even though I repeat myself: Patience, respect and fairness. This is how the system works.
<Torch> ddddddddddd12: vsftpd for instance
<ddddddddddd12> I installed ftpd - it is ftp-server how I understand
<starslights> between , i have needed to update the virtualbox due of the problem you said before but now it work fine and the same problem with the module was right after the first update on my fresh install, without any application, so i doubt that's the cause in my case, here are the log of dkms:http://paste.ubuntu.com/460199/
<ddddddddddd12> how to configure it?
<starslights> thanks BluesKaj for the info, that i never know, it can be explain a few problem too with others things somtimes :P but it still beautifull graphik :D
<Torch> starslights: dkms status looks good
<starslights> Torch: in all Lucid update , only 3 have make that problem , the others have passed
<BluesKaj> starslights, we need to know how you fixed the problem for future reference , so I'm looking at your above post
<starslights> between, kapackekit have me asked for the update to accept a package in complement for the kernel, maybe it have not added or not added all dependency, thanks very much for all your help, keep all your great work :D
<starslights> BluesKaj:  i read here in chan and lot of post in kubuntu/ubuntu help and tried lot of command, but no one was useful excpeted the one i told you before, well sure i don't know all, but it was easy and all the times fixed it .
<Guest70679> hi all!
<Guest70679> thunderbird is crashing after updating it to 3.0.5 with a window with no text. The same starting it in safe-mode. Please, any clue?
<BluesKaj> starslights, ok , I have your post above saved in a text file for a friend who has the same 9400 nvidia card and the same problem , thanks for for posting he fix :)
<BluesKaj> the fix
<starslights> you are welcome my friend, be happy if it will save some time and pc :D
<starslights> my first time i have all formated because i don't have find a way to get it working , but by chance it was like i told you , right after the fresh install ;)
<manifold> hi
<edi_99> Hello all. I'm trying to turn off my desktop effect but when I try to open the Desktop panel in System Settings it crashes every single time. What should I do?
<simion314> edi_99: right click the window title bar and select configure window behaiiour
<edi_99> simion314: OK this works, but apparently the desktop effects are off. Now I've got two problems; 1) why does every video I watch flicker? I've got a pretty good machine, they should run smoothly. Also, why is the Desktop panel in System Settings crashing all the time - it's not normal. Any ideas?
<solifugus> Anyone know how to make kubuntu use a different xorg driver?  (vesa, instead of noveau, in this case)
<ddddddddddd12> hi
<ddddddddddd12> @ubuntu:/var/lib$ sudo mysqladmin -p create test charset utf8;
<ddddddddddd12> Enter password:
<ddddddddddd12> mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Can't create database 'test' (errno: 13)'
<ddddddddddd12> WHY????
<ddddddddddd12> guys
<OutoLumo> Lackinb some permissions? See this: http://tinyurl.com/2v7x8ko there's described similar problem with a solution.
<ddddddddddd12>   /var/lib$ sudo chmod 777 mysql     ANS AFTER   /var/lib$ sudo chmod 755 mysql     ))))))
<ddddddddddd12> and then wark
<OutoLumo> ddddddddddd12: Giving chmod 777 is generally a very bad idea... try 755 instead. And remeber to chmod the mysql directory as well.
<OutoLumo> (Not that 755 was much better, but at least it keeps anyone from overwriting/removing the files...)
<ddddddddddd12> OutoLumo  Man - I made 777 - and after create database ---  and after I made 755 back!!!      I am genial!
<ddddddddddd12> I am jenius
<ddddddddddd12> yes?
<OutoLumo> Anyhow, I happen to be writing a script for MySQL backup for the moment :-)
<White_Pelican> hello everyone
<White_Pelican> it's my understanding that kde is up to 4.4.5, yet lucid is only on 4.4.2. How do I upgrade to make use of the bug fixes?
<White_Pelican> it's my understanding that kde is up to 4.4.5, yet lucid is only on 4.4.2. How do I upgrade to make use of the bug fixes?
<OutoLumo> bbl
<spawn57> White_Pelican, http://www.kubuntu.org/node/157
<dado_> salve
<dado_> salve, chi mi aiuta  a trovare i drive di una scheda di rete broadcom?
<dado_> grazie lo stesso
<newboon2age_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JuJuBee> Need help.  Just tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10  and desktop is white/gray checkerboard.  Systray shows no icons  cannot right click on desktop.  Got an error about ksysguard during upgrade
<James147> JuJuBee: try running "sudo aptitude install -f"
<JuJuBee> James147: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the ksysguard package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. Writing extended state information... Done
<JuJuBee> Can't seem to get rid of ksysguard
<James147> :S
<Scunizi> JuJuBee: in order to run the command James147 gave you... CTRL+ALT+F2 should get you to a terminal .. also run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JuJuBee> Scunizi: tried all that
<Scunizi> ah.. k
<Scunizi> I've got a question.... when I go to /home in Dolphin the directory show all my subdirectories including a folder for my /home.. as in .. "my user name".. when clicked nothing happens of course because I'm in my home folder.. why does it show that folder ??
<solifugus> Would somebody please respond to this message with my nick so I can see if this irc client highlights messages to me in a particular color?
<James147> solifugus:
<solifugus> Yellow!!  That's it.. thanks
<solifugus> nope.. it's a different color depending on who is making the message..  I have no way of looking back to see who might have said anything to me, other than extremely tediously reading every line..
<Torch> solifugus: just use konversation ;-)
<slinker1> hehe
<slow-motion> re
<matrixx_> or irssi :)
<slinker2> oh my i have gotten spoiled with konversation its been a while since i used irssi :)
<solifugus> Torch: yes.. that's my favorite.. I'm stuck with Pidgen on this particular system, though.  It's not my system.  I cannot get kubuntu up yet on my own box, because I cannot figure out how to get the video display working.. It installed Noveau driver; the nvidia driver install is broken in (k)ubuntu (currently) I hear; and I am not sure how to get vesa working (i installed it).
<slinker1> hmm no probs with nvidia here 64bit
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials day in 20 minutes in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<solifugus> slinker1: well.. I may try again.. I only have the command line to install from... Last tutorial I found on google for that didn't seem to work..
<slinker1> solifugus: ahh what version are you installing?
<solifugus> slinker1: I tried 10.04
<slinker1> solifugus: what video card ?
<solifugus> I will try 9.10, next..
<solifugus> It's nvidia.. lspci gives a funny looking number for the type
<solifugus> forget what it was..  have to recheck..
<slinker1> solifugus: lappy or desktop?
<solifugus> It's on a Dell Precision T1500
<solifugus> The installer gives me a gui, not problem.. but not when booting after installing
<solifugus> Ubuntu won't even give me gui from the livecd
<solifugus> I'm pretty sure vesa driver would work..
<slinker1> solifugus: hmmm wonder if its a quadro or a geforce probably quadro i would think
<solifugus> yes.. it is
<demism> how can I run a program in the background and keep it running even after I log off?
<slinker1> solifugus: yeah looks like fx380 probably
<Torch> solifugus: i installed the nvidia driver just fine a couple of days ago on kubuntu.
<solifugus> Torch: do you know how to do that from the command line?
<Torch> solifugus: i could find out
<Torch> solifugus: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings" should work
<slinker1> yep should from what i can find right quickly here sorry for the delay at work :)
<slinker1> 256.35 lists it as supported
<solifugus> Torch: I think that's what I tried before... but not entirely sure.. So I'll try that.  Thanks..
<solifugus> need to go
<keepitsimple> Kubuntu Tutorials Day will start in seconds at  #kubuntu-devel
<kyan> Hello. Installing KMLdonkey has, seemingly, caused a large number of problems with ktorrent. Any ideas for making them friendly?
<gwrtheyrn> hi. does someone know whether i can change the background color (default a very light grey) of normal text notes in BasKet 1.0?
<buckethead> Ok. Silly question. Why does apt-get respect my pinning prefs, but aptitude appears to be ignoring them?
<anirudh24seven> gwrtheyrn: press F2... or Basket menu->Properties...
<pingveno> My X session is randomly freezing. The X logs are at http://pastebin.com/1ngDjb2B . The relevant message is "
<pingveno> 14:03 -!- raindog [~quassel@pool-98-115-72-24.chi01.dsl-w.verizon.net] has joined #kubuntu
<pingveno> uh
<pingveno> EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<pingveno> Any ideas?
<matrixx> hmmh, I just installed 10.4 on virtual box & dist-upgraded & installed guest additions, now it's freezing on "checking battery state... [OK]" when rebooting after installation of guest additions :/
<matrixx> any ideas what might be wrong?
<matrixx> the installation were fine after dist-upgrade & boot, but messed up after installing guest additions
<matrixx> nvm, got it working with some hacking
<salpta> So is there anyone decent with "Activities" that can explain why I get crap like this: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6088/splitwtf.jpg
<salpta> Does Anyone use Desktop Activities?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm running Lucid and I can't seem to get sound recording going.  When I plug my headset in I can speak and the sound comes through my speakers.
<Ertain> My problem is that no recording program (e.g. Audacity) picks it up.
<Ertain> I've tried fiddling with the settings (choosing one input, then choosing another input), and have tried messing with the microphone settings in Kmix (choosing mic2 instead of mic1) but to no avail.
<salpta> Sounds like Pulseaudio strikes again, Ertain.  Try loading the rest of the PA packages (Specifically Pulseaudio Device chooser).
<Ertain> What do you mean, salpta?
<salpta> http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#PulseAudio
<guest2> After installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, Qt apps have windows95 theme under KDE.. is there a fix?
#kubuntu 2010-07-08
<muesli> evening guys. this knetworkmanager stuff is still confusing as hell
<muesli> i created a new connection besides the automatic one, called LAN... featuring a static ip
<muesli> how can i make it the default connection tho?
<muesli> whenever i reboot networkmanager returns to using the automatic / default connection
<amstan> hey guys, my krusader stopped working
<amstan> it segfaults at startup: http://pastebin.com/f5L4yjXN
<amstan> it worked today just a few hours ago
<amstan> i reinstalled it form the repo, same problem
<amstan> could this be because of some updates from other parts in kde?
<cato37> ReHello channel. i installed kubuntu with an cd iso (10.04) burned onto a dvd. its a matsushita (matshita) uj-850S. the dvd will read and write, but the cd will not read or write. it will not show up at all in kubuntu, but it will spin and make noises as though it can read it. i just put in the same iso burned onto a cd (done on another comp), and it reads it, so it is in the settings somewhere. does anyone know how to change the settings so
<cato37>  that kubuntu will read the cd's?
<FloodBotK2> cato37: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cato37> the flood blocker came on. did anyone hear my request?
<cato37> or do i have to type it into little tiny sentences?
<maco> you were not given +q
<cato37> hello maco. what is a +q?
<maco> quiet
<maco> there was no flood block
<cato37> keen. it must have just been a warning. :)
<maco> yep
<cato37> the only cd that my laptop will read is the kubuntu install cd. :(
<cato37> anyone know how to get the cd to play in kubuntu? install problems
<pencil> Where do you config wireless card?  knetworkmanager does nothing
<pencil> Either off the menu or entered in konsole.. knetworkmanager just returns and does nothing
<cato37> i had to use wicd because there was a glitch in knetwork manager that greyed out all of the controls. i then apt-got the ubuntu network manager.
<cato37> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cato37> pencil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cato37> pencil: sorry wrong url. it is the ubuntu help page that shows how to install the nm-applet (network manager) for ubuntu.
<pencil> cato37: can't install anything until I have networking..
<cato37> pencil: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111291.msg234284#msg234284
<cato37> i hope that helps. the café here is closing. oh, you cant get on thenet.
<cato37> in konsole try this in sudo
<cato37> service network-manager stop
<cato37> rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<cato37> service network-manager start
<harmandeep> hi guys , need help with grub chainloading
<harmandeep> anyone free ?
<dan_> oh dear.
<dan_> what verison of grub harm?
<harmandeep> Guys , can we chainload Grub from Grub2
<harmandeep> Grub2 is on /dev/sda and Grub is on /dev/sda9
<harmandeep> on /dev/sda9 --- Fedora is installaed ( with bootloader )
<harmandeep> i wanna chainload to Grub
<sircaptain> i just installed kubuntu and when i scan for wireless connections, it doesn't pick mine up.  i'm sitting right next to it and it is working because i have other computers connected to the same router using wireless.  any ideas?
<newboon2age_> harmandeep: grub2 chainloader syntax shown on post #2 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/legacy-grub-and-grub2-wars-crash-my-ferrari-and-kubuntu-9-10-a-761234/
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi frnds
<sil3nt|warri0r> having problem with distribution upgrade, using 9.10 karmic
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant see the status bar icon or msg which will say "lucid upgrade available
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help :(
<sobczyk> are there any good recommended video diting software for kde (or linux)? I've found kdenlive but wondering if there is anything better
<sil3nt|warri0r> avidmux
<sil3nt|warri0r> openshot
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^avidemux
<sobczyk> I use avidemux, though I cant merge videos with it
<trung> alo
<ka__> Hi
<ka__> I have experienced a regualer crash of X every 24 hours the last four days. Anyone have a clue what I should do? Running Kubuntu 32bit 10.04, nvidia prop drivers, Wondering If I should reinstall 9.10 which didn't experience thes problems. But maybe it is kernel related and so I cant escape it...
<nate__> hello, i am having a wireless internet problem
<nate__> can anyone help with a wireless connection issue?
<slow-motion> hi
<muesli> a shame, i can't order any more kubuntu cds :-(
<Mamarok_> muesli: ask Riddell
<muesli> Riddell: ask :-)
<muesli> Riddell: i'm putting them to good use, promised.
<muesli> Riddell_: so, essentially i'm asking to become a (k)ubuntu member i guess ;-)
<muesli> i'm not sure if i meet the criteria, but you tell me
<Riddell> muesli: e-mail, I'm going on the day trip now
<simulacrum> muesli: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/kubuntu
<otswim> i have no sound, which service can i restart instead of restarting my whole kde?
<hrw> hi
<otswin> hello, why do i get "Password for 'default' GNOME keyring" on kubuntu every time i try to use svn?
<Torch> otswin: add the following line to your ~/.subversion/config file
<Torch> password-stores =
<Torch> (yes, there is NOTHING after the =)
<otswin> oh, nice :)
<otswin> why did this do?
<muesli> otswin: or rather, enter kwallet
<muesli> if you want to use that instead of the gnome keyring
<otswin> what*
<otswin> no it's ok i don't know to store the passwords
<Ites> I don't know how to use wine to install something using an ISO file, can someone help me please?
<otswin> Ites: ISO is an image of a CD/DVD, is there CD/DVD for windows?
<otswin> is the*
<Ites> it's for football manager. i'm sure it runs with wine
<Ites> but it's an iso, to install from wine i need to give to path to the .exe file
<otswin> it's the image of a CD so i guess you need to mount it first
<Ites> how do you do that ?
<Torch> Ites: sudo mount -o loop <isofile> <mount-point>
<Ites> i did that Torch, then cd /mnt/disk and ls -l but then i get response 0
<Ites> after that i tried wine setup.exe
<Ites> but it did nothing
<Ites> or shouldn't i use /mnt/disk as mount point ?
<Torch> Ites: it does not matter, the mount point just has to exist.
<Ites> ?
<Ites> I don't know if that excists..
<Ites> i just want that iso mounted so i can install the setup.exe using wine, but no idea where to moiunt it
<Torch> Ites: it does not matter, the mount point just has to exist.
<Ites> well i did mkdir -p /mnt/disk
<cozziemoto> hey guys is there a way  to prevent this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/panel.png
<cozziemoto> the icons go under cairo dock
<cozziemoto> alas I cannot get previews on the Folder view Desktop
<Guest11606> hi
<Guest11606> I upgraded to lucid only yesterday
<Guest11606> And since then I cannot change users anymore
<Guest11606> when logged in as user a, I click on k-menu - change user
<Guest11606> and what I get is the screensaver kicks in telling session is blocked and asking for current user's password.
<Guest11606> when entered I'm still in that user's (user a's) session and cannot get to a new session for user B
<Guest11606> anybody knows how to solve this?
<saftpackl> hey all
<saftpackl> do you also have problems with flash videos lately?
<saftpackl> if I play embedded online videos they often just end in the middle also if they are way longer
<mtedder> How can I change my screen resolution in kubuntu?
<mtedder> It looks odly low.. for the fancy new nvidia card I have.
<mtedder> I installed the nvidia drivers..
<BluesKaj> mtedder, open the kmenu/ system settings/hardware drivers
<Guest11606> oh yes, I cannot watch youtbue videos after upgrade  anymore, screen stays blank
<mtedder> hardware drivers are not there...
<BluesKaj> Guest11606, install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> mtedder, which nvidia card ?
<mtedder> BluesKaj: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06fd (rev a1)
<mtedder> That's a Quadro something or other..
<BluesKaj> mtedder, that doesn't tell us much , try sudo lshw -C video
<mtedder> I just installed the nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings packages
<mtedder> before that, I couldn't get video at all.. The neavou driver just goes black.. doesn't work at all for this vidia card
<mtedder> I chroot'd in from a gentoo livecd to get a working video driver installed
<BluesKaj> mtedder, try the command I posted pls
<mtedder> BluesKaj: ok.. that resulted like this: http://pastebin.com/j2S2Jt4t
<mtedder> This Quassel is a nice irc client..
<mtedder> Also.. my video card is dual monitor.. only one monitor is currently working
<vadi01> just installed and updated kubuntu. kde is still 4.4.2!!!!
<vadi01> how do i get 4.4.4 stable?
<BluesKaj> mtedder, well, this procedure works most of the time , it should work for you, http://pastebin.com/BA8zhk8B
<vadi01> hello???
<mtedder> vadi01: Did you try googling it?
<BluesKaj> vadi01, your question is best asked in #kde
<mtedder> BluesKaj: perhaps running nvidia-xconfig (the part I didn't do already) will fix it for me..
<BluesKaj> mtedder, most ppl can google but we try to help first
<BluesKaj> mtedder, yeah it might
<jimmy51_> !info lx-viewer
<ubottu> Package lx-viewer does not exist in lucid
<jimmy51_> !lx-viewer
<jimmy51_> what do kubuntu users use to view .dwg files?
<mtedder> BluesKaj: I just wanted to give him some kind of response.. I know what it feels like to have a problem and nobody responds.
<vadi01> BluesKaj: in kubuntu how can i ask kde???
<vadi01> mtedder: dude that is not the answer to my problem :)
<BluesKaj> vadi01 type, /join #kde
<vadi01> BluesKaj: that i know. but kde is not responsible for such issues
<BluesKaj> vadi01,you asked: " how do i get 4.4.4 stable?" , I'm sure they can tell you
<vadi01> BluesKaj: ok let me rephrase: how do i get updates in kubuntu to upgrade to kde 4.4.4 from kubuntu repos?
<BluesKaj> vadi01_,which kubuntu release are you running
<BluesKaj> vadi01_, http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.4.php
<BluesKaj> vadi01_, here's the repository to add to your sources.list, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<maat_> Yop
<maat_> Y'a t'il des utilisateurs Francais ?
<vadi01_> BluesKaj: 10.0.4
<maat_> :'(
<BluesKaj> vadi01_, did yo see my post above ?  ( deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main )
<BluesKaj> vadi01_, it might give a NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A warning
<dragoness> hello
<dragoness> I'm using Kubuntu Lucid with KDE and Firefox 3.6.6; I found that I cannot use the automatic "send link" option even if I did set TB as default mail program and also in FF preferences. Is this normal? (whatever normal means) Thanks
<dragoness> For a very short time this did funcion with previous versions of both Kubuntu and FF
<aboudreault> Hi, Have anyone noticed that amarok seems to broke the audio and make flash crash ?
<aboudreault> When I open it, I got "intel bla bla do not work reverting to PulseAudio"
<ubsafder> hello how can i kill all gnuplot process  i have a bunch of runaway
<aboudreault> ubsafder, killall
<ubsafder> nice thx
<nate__> hello, i recently installed kubuntu, and for some reason, it wont register my wireless internet.
<nate__> any suggestions?
<nate__> has anyone experienced this problem before?
<jjoohhnn> anyone recently encountered any issues with kubuntu's sound getting super choppy? .avis played in VLC, youtube videos, and even basic alert sounds are stuttered.
<nate__> hey good luck man, i cant get any help either...
<dragoness> I have problems with sound managing in skype after installing Kubuntu Lucid, but vlc and amarok work well enough
<Guest11606> BluesKaj, it does not complain about no flashplugin being installed, and flashplugin-nonfree is instzalled
<Guest11606> I even marked it for re-installation
<Guest11606> to no avail
<vadi01> why cant kubuntu developers put kde version updates in their stable trusted repos intead of ppa repos which are stated as UNTRUSTED????
<Guest11606> anyone can help with my user switchin problem?
<Guest11606> I normally leave my user's account running 24/7 and would prefer not to have to log out in order to give another user a kde session
<jjoohhnn> anyone wanna try tackling a sound choppiness issue i'm having?
<oslo> bonjour
<BluesKaj> jjoohhnn, got pulseaudio ?
<slow-motion> re
<jjoohhnn> BluesKaj: yeah, i just installed it
<jjoohhnn> BluesKaj: says there's a bug in the ALSA driver "snd_hda_intel"; will google that now
<Guest1055> and I have no more volume control, neither in panel nor by hardware keys - at least nothing to see
<jimmy51_> what do kubuntu users use to view .dwg files?
<Tm_T> what kind of files that is?
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: it's a cad drawing
<jimmy51_> in windows i use solidview lite to view it
<jimmy51_> or autocad
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: does qcad do it?
<Tm_T> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<dragoness> qcad should do
<jimmy51_> Tm_T: hmm.... never heard of it.  i'll try it
<jimmy51_> Tm_T, dragoness: hmm, it looks like it wants dxf files only.
<Tm_T> jimmy51_: pythoncad ?
<ridin> pythoncad can't read .dwg files
<ridin> according into the software center
<Tm_T> !info pythoncad
<ubottu> pythoncad (source: pythoncad): Computer Aided Drafting (CAD) program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.37.0-1 (lucid), package size 462 kB, installed size 3472 kB
<Guest96925> hi?
<Tm_T> oh, right
<jimmy51_> pythoncad couldn't read it either
<jimmy51_> i see lx-viewer can (on sourceforge), but it's not in a repo
<jimmy51_> dwg's are so popular i figured there be a simple repo solution
<Guest1055> nobody can help with my change user session problem? my flash plugin problem and my volume control prob?
<James147> Guest1055: discribe your problems in more detail and you are more likly to get an answer
<Guest1055> James147, I did before, but I will reiterate
<James147> Guest1055: alot of people come and go, rather thenrefering to past problems its better to redescribe
<Guest1055> after upgrade to lucid yesterday, I cannot change user without closing down current session
<Guest1055> I enter in kmenu click leave and there change user session
<ridin> jimmy51_, try sagcad
<Guest1055> the screensaver kicks in saying session is locked and asking for current user's password. After i enter it, session is unlocked, yet still I cannot change the user
<Guest1055> problem two: I cannot watch youtube vids anymore. reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugininstaller but to no avail
<Guest1055> firefox does not complain they were not installed, it simply does not show any vid nor sound, though the latter oculd be related to prob 3
<Guest1055> prob3: I have no more volume control in my panel, nor do I see any change using the laptop's special keys for it
<James147> Guest1055: try running "kmix" to get back your volume control
<jimmy51_> ridin: this looks kinda buggy.
<ridin> hm?
<jimmy51_> errors on start up, open dialog doesn't open what you click on, help button pops error in chinese
<Guest1055> James147, this did not work, nor did it give an error
<James147> Guest1055: as for the flash problem... the only thing I can suggest is to purge both flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer (sudo aptitude purge <package name>) then to try and reinstall them
<James147> Guest1055: try running it from a terminal see if it tell you anything there
<ridin> jimmy51_, not sure what to do then, not very good with linux
<Guest1055> James147, hmm, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1896776
<dragoness> gue
<dragoness> Guest1055: which browser do you use?
<Guest1055> dragoness, firefox
<Guest1055> i tried with swftdc and gnash too
<Guest1055> konqueror keeps giving me problems with hotmail mail editing, do I use ff
<Guest1055> but before upgrade ff worked with adobe flahplugin
<dragoness> Guest1055: I had a similar problem: first I updated ff to 3.6.6; nothing worked; then I upgraded to Lucid 10.4 and flash was fixed automatically
<dragoness> this refers only to flash problem
<dragoness> I don't have the slightest idea on what happened
<dragoness> but flash works now
<Guest1055> hmm
<James147> Guest1055: try "sudo aptitude reinstall locales" then try purging again
<Guest1055> trying
 * shadeslayer_ is here after a long time :P
<slinker1> wb
 * James147 welcomes shadeslayer_ back
<shadeslayer_> btw any brave testers around? :D
<James147> shadeslayer_: depends what for :)
<shadeslayer_> James147: i need someone to test kraft out
<shadeslayer_> its going to be backported... so need confirmation that it installs and works
<shadeslayer_> James147: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<James147> shadeslayer_: will beable to do that... but I need to do something first, give me about 10min?
<shadeslayer_> James147: sure.. just add the ppa.... i know it says do not install... but just add it and install kraft ;)
<Guest1055> James147, still the same error. I guess I fiddled with some file in order to set up scim
<James147> shadeslayer_: kk
<shadeslayer_> James147: ill post the bug link soon,so you can comment on it ;)
<James147> Guest1055: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-319397.html  and try some of the fixes there to see if you can get rid of that error
<shadeslayer_> or maybe.. just a sec
<James147> shadeslayer_: kk, will try it when i get back
<shadeslayer_> thanks :D
<Guest1055> James147,  http://pastebin.ca/1896783
<Guest1055> ok, will read forum
<marlin> does anyone know how to get to the admin tools?
<anirudh24seven> i searched a lot on the internet to enable proper recording in my lucid kubuntu... still not able to record with my laptop's in-built mic
<jimmy51_> i've just downloaded dwg2dxf, an open source tool. i'm trying to configure/make/make install but am getting errors on the make that are beyond me. anyone care to take a look? http://pastebin.com/jqZHgZEj
<Torch> jimmy51_: you're missing the c++ headers
<jimmy51_> Torch: hmm, those aren't a part of build-essential?
<Torch> jimmy51_: probably not, because it's c++
<anirudh24seven> am unable to record using audacity... never have used my in-built mic earlier on kubuntu... works fine on windows
<Torch> jimmy51_: there's a libstdc++6-x-y-dev package that goes with your compiler version. install it.
<jimmy51_> Torch: do you happen to know the package name?
<jimmy51_> Torch: ah
<jimmy51_> Torch: i've got libstdc++6-4.4-dev already.
<jimmy51_> maybe an environment var issue?
<Torch> jimmy51_: it doesn
<Torch> oops
<Torch> jimmy51_: the compiler does not find iostream.h. either because it's not installed or because it's not lookin in the right place
<shadeslayer> James147: bug is here https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<shadeslayer> the package should be built fully in 20 mins or so
<jimmy51_> Torch: is that an environment variable setting? (where that file and other headers are)
<Torch> jimmy51_: no
<Torch> jimmy51_: where did you get that download?
<jimmy51_> Torch: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lx-viewer/files/
<Torch> jimmy51_: which file?
<jimmy51_> Torch: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lx-viewer/files/DWG%20to%20DXF/Command%20Line%20Utility%202.1/
<Torch> jimmy51_: doesn't build here either. lemme see why.
<dragoness> have a nice time
<dragoness> bye bye
<jimmy51_> Torch: ah, at least it's not just me :)
<anirudh24seven> can some1 help me ?
<Torch> jimmy51_: no, this thing's build system is seriously broken.
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: sure go ahead
<anirudh24seven> am not able to enable mic
<jimmy51_> Torch: am i pretty much out of luck with this app then?
<Torch> jimmy51_: it's also ten years old. that might explain it.
<anirudh24seven> kmix's title bar reads HDA intel
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: ok,and which app doesnt read the mic?
<anirudh24seven> audacity
<jimmy51_> Torch: man, i guess i'm stuck with windows for reading cad files then
<Torch> jimmy51_: i doubt it will build without modification. c++ compilers have evolved a lot since 1999 ;-)
<shadeslayer> eww.
<jimmy51_> Torch: at least, cad filese made in autocad.  man, 1999!
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: well.. idk if this will help or not,but in kmix theres a Settings > Configure kmix option
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: just go there and select all options,or drag them to the right side,then set your mic to full and unmute it
<shadeslayer> usually your mic is at a very low volume or is muted
<anirudh24seven> do i need to enable capture /
<anirudh24seven> ?
<jimmy51_> Torch: thanks for looking into it.  i get frustrated trying to compile and install myself.
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: yes
<Torch> jimmy51_: yw, sorry i couldn't make it work for you.
<jimmy51_> Torch: no prob, seems like a market problem (no demand for an app for this need) not a technical one
<anirudh24seven> shadeslayer: i now see a lot of options... Master, PCM, Digital, Mic, Capture, Capture 2, Capture 3, ATAPI Mic, Beep, Mute IEC958 and also 3 drop-down boxes, with the labels Input Source, Input Source 2, Input Source 3...
<shadeslayer> yes,see the Digital Mic and Capture options
<shadeslayer> all of them should be high and unmuted
<anirudh24seven> they are...
<anirudh24seven> do i modify the input sources ?
<shadeslayer> not sure what you mean
<shadeslayer> but sure... go ahead and play :P
<anirudh24seven> from the drop down box with the label Input Source, i can see the following options
<anirudh24seven> Mic, Front Mic, Line, CD
<anirudh24seven> which one refers to my in-built mic ?
<shadeslayer> anirudh24seven: hmmm.. sure .. set it to high
<shadeslayer> probably capture 1,2 and digital mic
<anirudh24seven> there's no option to capture digital mic
<James147> shadeslayer: installing now...
<shadeslayer> James147: whee :D
<James147> shadeslayer: installs and runs fine
<shadeslayer> James147: can you leave a comment on that bug link? also what does : apt-cache policy say
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> James147: apt-cache policy kraft
<James147> shadeslayer:  :S although after i passed the database window it now says there is a problem with The Qt database driver could not be loaded @S
<shadeslayer> James147: thats a issue with qt then... not kraft...
<James147> shadeslayer: just saying :)
<shadeslayer> James147: ;)
<James147> shadeslayer: apt-cache policy kraft >> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tNYe49Wh
<shadeslayer> James147: thats the old version :)
<James147> :S
<shadeslayer> James147: one sec... leeme check the ppa
<shadeslayer> James147: amd64 is yet to compile.. you will recieve a notfication
<shadeslayer> for a upgrade
<James147> shadeslayer: kk
<shadeslayer> James147: thanks again :)
<James147> np
<nicolas_> hi!!
<nicolas_> somebody coul tell me how to restore the original config of the plasma panel, i think this is the way is called, in kubuntu 10.04 netbook??
<nicolas_> my sister erased some panels acidentally and I don't know how to bring them back
<James147> nicolas_: to reset plasma (including the paneel and desktop) delete: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc (or plasma-desktop-appletsrc or plasmarc) i suggest making a backup of them first
<James147> nicolas_: you can also add panels back by right clicking the desktop > add panel
<James147> (but on kde 4.4.x or ealier they will be blank)
<shadeslayer> James147: btw im parting this channel,catch me on #kubuntu-devel ;)
<nicolas_> adding them by right click it doesn't put them back the way they were
<James147> nicolas_: then deleting the above files will (note they will reset your entire desktop back to the default)
<James147> nicolas_: after deleting them you will need to restart plasma-desktop (to do that run: killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop)
<nicolas_> i can't find the folders, how i can fin them, sorry I'm new with linux
<nicolas_> this folder are in the usr folder?
<James147> nicolas_: ~/ means you home directory (/home/USERNAME) you should just beable to type ~/.kde/share/config/  into dolphin to get stright to it
<James147> nicolas_: also the "." infrount of .kde means that .kde is a hidden folder
<James147> ~/.kde is where all kde config files are kept for your user
<nicolas_> i found them, the .de folder is hidden within the home folder
<James147> nicolas_: the /usr folder is a system folder so you shouldnt find any user level stuff in there
<James147> nicolas_: note: $HOME /home/USERNAME  and ~ all point to the same location  (if you replace USERNAME with your username :) )
<nicolas> i found the .kde folder, but i couldn't find no plasma folder, i have a spanish version of kubuntu maybe is called a different way,
<nicolas> james147 I'm the same nicolas_ the battery on my netbook went down
<James147> nicolas: did you find ~/.kde/share/config ?
<nicolas> sorry, yes I jus found them, for some reason i was looking in other directory
<James147> nicolas: ok, then delete, rename or move them and restart plamsa-desktop and your desktop should be back to the default settings
<James147> nicolas: note: almost all kde apps keep theri config files here so if you need to reset a kde application this is normally a good palce to start (some apps keep larger data such as databases in ~/.kde/share/apps)
<nicolas> ok, I'll do this. Thanks! I'm just starting with linux, I hope I can adapt to it :) . Bye
<Hawkeye-X> anyone know how to use port forwarding on iptables that can help me make sure it's working and stuff?
<Hawkeye-X> please?
<Rcart> Hello... can someone tell me why the GTK app's integration in KDE is... bad? applications like GIMP, Firefox.
<Zeik> Hello everyone.
<Zeik> Does anyone have any trouble running Applications through Wine in 10.04? If so, could i get any tips on how to improve performance and prevent crashes?
<James147> Zeik: Wine is highly tempramental :S some things work some just dont...
<James147> !wine | Zeik
<ubottu> Zeik: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Zeik> I would like to continue to run Wine as stable as i can like it did in version 1.0.1. But i cannot seem to find a .DEB package for it, i am unable to install it manually and compile it.
<Zeik> I used it in Kubuntu 8.10 and it was extremely stable, i was able to run just about every single one of my games.
<James147> Zeik: http://www.winehq.org/ the development version is usually better then the stable version for wine (the stable version is very old now and there have been alot of improvments in wine)
<Zeik> Well, i run an Intel 950 GMA chipset, all of the uptiered versions of Wine have had problems so far on this IGP.
<Zeik> I would just like to find a .DEB of Wine 1.0.1
<mu3en> 10.04, with themed greeter and splash screen disabled, whenever i log in there is a brief flash of the blue default desktop [as plasma loads, i guess], rather than the custom wallpaper or background color, anyone know how to prevent that.
<James147> Zeik: if you need more spific help with it you might want to consider asking on #winehq
<Zeik> Oh, Wine has a channel?
<Zeik> Haha, i would have never thought about that.
<Zeik> Ok, thank you James.
<Zeik> I appreciate it.
<Zeik> Oh, nvm.
<Zeik> I found a webpage hosting a good amount of links to older versions.
<Zeik> http://www.rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/wine_1.0.1-0ubuntu8_i386.html?hl=com&cx=0:-:0:7728412:0:0:0:
<Ites> has someone been playing FM2010 with wine around here ?
<burr__> i got an error when i logged in that said something to the effect of internal communication error...make sure dcopserver was running
<solifugus> So, is kubuntu slowly branching away from ubuntu?
<maco> it has always been the kde one...
<blain> ubuntu should be kde
<solifugus> but it has a different installer and someone told me there was a bit of a mind to move more away, so it wouldn't be so second-handish, as per Mark Shuttleworth..
<solifugus> we could rename it.. you know, somethin glike "kick-buttu"
<maco> the installer is simply rewritten in qt
<Torch> solifugus: it has a different installer? arent the installers just frontends?
<maco> Torch: yep
<maco> and the move away... kubuntu sticks to as-vanilla-as-reasonable kde. ubuntu seems to be forking gnome. meh.
<burr__> forking?
<maco> well it is nowhere near vanilla
<maco> and gnome2 seems to be living on in its own variety in ubuntu found nowhere else on the linux desktop
<maco> while gnome is moving on to gnome3
<solifugus> maco: I'd make some fixes.. kde has become less intuitive in various ways, since 3.5
<maco> like systemsettings?
<maco> 4.5 is an improvement there
<Torch> solifugus: it's just different.
<burr__> how do i know which version of kde im running, and how do i get a different version?
<maco> 4.5 will be in 10.10
<Torch> burr__: any kde app: help -> about kde
<maco> 10.04 has 4.4.2
<solifugus> Options are great.. but just about everyone hates that desktop activity thing.. and those not familiar with kde really get tripped up on single-click icons..
<blain> thats tweakable
<solifugus> to me, kde 3.5 was for everybody--even grandmas.. but kde 4 is for techies... It's all tweakable, but by default.. it's for techies.
<nuovodna> when will be available kde 4.4.92 for lucid ?
<burr__> so how do i tweak single-click icons?
<Torch> solifugus: 3.5 had single click per default.
<solifugus> it did.. although I don't mind single-click, i always thought that was a bad thing to have as a default.  It takes people a while to stop double-clicking.. in the meanwhile, they get two of everything.
<solifugus> burr__: if you don't like it, you switch it to double-click.. kde is more customizable than gnome..
<burr__> well i don't mind it
<maco> burr__: in 4.5 its systemsettings -> input devices -> mouse... in 4.4 i think its systemsettings -> mouse and keyboard -> mouse
<solifugus> neither do i
<Torch> maco: yep
<burr__> but there are some things i would like to change...such as the application menu
<maco> solifugus: the activities thing changed again
<maco> solifugus: now it's simply teh ability to tie certain plasmoids to certain desktops
<maco> yay for usability testing
<maco> solifugus: see, some people have to unlearn double click so they get 2 things. others have not yet figured out how to click twice quickly so they cant get things that require double click to do anything at all
<maco> try teaching a new person to use a computer. "double click" "whats that?" "click twice" "*slowly click once* *pause* *slowly click again* ... nothing happened"
<solifugus> maco: that was the argument with kde 1.0... I remember.. but even then, pretty much everybody minus about 0.00001% of people were used to double-click.
<maco> thats because back then everyone using it was a techie :P
<solifugus> I've always disagreed with that as a default.. even though I like single-click for myself
<maco> now that nontechies use linux, thinking about people who cant handle double clicking actually matters
<solifugus> maco: first impressions count.  Those who cannot double-click are a tiny almost non-existant minority.. those who are annoyed by single-click are almost everyone first introduced to it.
<solifugus> not a huge deal, though
<Torch> solifugus: talk to the people on the kde usability list about this
<Torch> solifugus: it won't help much if you discuss it here ;-)
<maco> i just realised i didnt change the default settings at all on this install of kubuntu
<solifugus> it'd be a troll anywhere.. really..  it's too old an argument
<maco> and ive had this install for a few weeks
<maco> so apparently adjusting to single click isnt that hard, if it took me weeks to notice that i wasnt double clicking
<solifugus> is there a quick way to lock my desktop, not logout or shutdown?
<maco> ctrl+alt+L i think?
<solifugus> yep.. that's it.. I'm off to home now..
<nuovodna> when will be available kde 4.4.92 for lucid ?
<zePh7r> I installed adobe reader 9 available in the repositories but have know acknowledged there's only a deutch version available. how come?
<zegenie_> maco: activities is changing again, but it's not just "certain plasmoids on certain desktops"
<zegenie_> but I don't even think they know what it's suppose to be, themselves
<BluesKaj> zePh7r, your repos is based on the location you entered when you installed kubuntu, just change the repository by opening the package manager and choosing the main server
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get update
<zePh7r> BluesKaj: for real? never thought that would have any effect on the localization of the packages (it's really lame as a matter of fact)
<zePh7r> oh by the the way, even doing what BluesKaj suggested, deutch version is still the only one available on the repos
<BluesKaj> zePh7r, well i could be wrong , but that's what I did when my repos were real slow ..never used any repos other than english ones
<zePh7r> hopefully, it's not too much of an hassle to download manually the .deb from adobe servers
<BluesKaj> zePh7r, there are alternatives to the adobe reader
<zePh7r> yeah but adobe's still the one that supports the greatest amount of pdf features
<zePh7r> can't browse some pdfs on okular for example
<BluesKaj> zePh7r, what about acroread
<zePh7r> isn't that the name of older versions of adobe reader?
<BluesKaj> zePh7r, i see both in synaptic
<zePh7r> damn, that's why I couldn't find the en version! It was under a different branding
<nyavuz> hi all , i am use wrong command for update kde 4.5 , i did not use dist-upgrade command, now can i do re update with dist-upgrade :) and pls accept my apologized for my bad english,
<judax> nyavuz: what command did you use?
<nyavuz> apt-get upgrade
<donaldbrasco> hey - has anyone out there heard of an application/service/whatever that is capable of reading the tags of my media files and re-organizing the folder structure?
<donaldbrasco> **for kubuntu, of course**
<judax> nyavuz: are you having issues after doing that?
<nyavuz> judax, in net have a documation http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html  but there dont have about kde :-s
<donaldbrasco> I would also like to rename my tracks, if possible
<nyavuz> judax no dont have  issues :) i wanna just try kde 4.5
#kubuntu 2010-07-09
<judax> nyavuz: I typically use dist-upgrade all the time, have you added the sources to kde 4.5?
<nyavuz> judax yes i added source kde 4.5
<nyavuz> i did
<judax> nyavuz: go for it, you should be fine
<nyavuz> judax but dont have kde 4 newspaper activity  :) i wanna use it :
<judax> donaldbrasco: sorry, I know there are lots of apps that manage media, bulk rename and organize, but I don't personally use them
<judax> nyavuz: ah, very nice
<nyavuz> judax :)
<donaldbrasco> judax: thanks anyway, I'll keep searching :)
<nyavuz> ah 2
<nyavuz> judax and other thing before iam install my dvb card driver here,  after update dont work with new kernel 2.6.32-23-generic
<nyavuz>  if later again have a kernel update i am re  install dvb card driver??
<nyavuz> judax tnx for help :)
<judax> nyavuz: yes, you probably will have to reinstall that driver with a new kernel
<nyavuz> judax tnx a lot :)
<judax> nyavuz: have fun!
<nuovodna> when will be available kde 4.4.92 for lucid ?
<maco> zegenie_: oh? i thought it was instead of that zooming in and out thing that you'd set a desktop to be a certain activity and so you could have a certain widget set on desktop/activity 1 and a certain other set on #2 etc
<nyavuz> judax (: i am dont understand linux but i am so like it , a bit difficult but really funnny operating system
<judax> nyavuz: just a little bit different way of doing things, you will be an expert before you know it!
<nyavuz> i think same as you (: yes ,
<judax> nuovodna: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/157
<nuovodna> judax: i m referring to kde rc2 not rc1
<judax> nuovodna: ah, ok, sorry
<nyavuz> judax again tnx for help,,  i am reinstall dvb card , and hope with new kernel automatic install mantis dvb card on kubuntu , now i need reboot comp.
<nyavuz> good night for now
<nuovodna> judax: ;)
<judax> nyavuz: good night
<blain> is there a package manager in kde that shows the package tree?
<burr__> im having a problem with panels -.-
<burr__> how do i make panel spacers invisible?
<mikisid> hi all how can i install gui for clam antivirus?
<djbig> hi
<burr__> can anyone help?
<lucas_> Boa noite!
<lucas_> Alguém na linha?
<Meatyboy> Howdy
<JohanSJA> any both Ubuntu and Kubuntu user here? I wish to see how they differ.
<dan_____> so I just installed freeciv from the package manager.  But, I can't seem to find it in the menu.  Any guesses as to what that might mean?
<jerry_> need some help guys, i can't enable my desktop effects in kubuntu 10.04
<jerry_> error: Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values. Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<thenappy> hi every body
<thenappy> so z can u help me
<thenappy> i wan install skype in ubuntu
<thenappy> plz someone help me
<AzureDragon> Hey, I've got a weird audio bug. Sound works to begin with, but after only a few minutes of being logged in any new applications that I launch don't have sound. If I lanch Amarok a few minutes after I login for example, it gives me a Phonon error saying the sound device is not working.
<AzureDragon> But anything that was lanched beforehand still functions just fine.
<AzureDragon> anyone got any ideas?
<poyntz> when I try to install new splash screens using the GUI install fails. is there anyway to fix this?
<poyntz> i tried installing kpackagekit but the program doesn't work in kde 4.4 anyway i don't think. either that or all the reps are out of date :/
 * AzureDragon solved his own sound problem. :D
<Shadow_sun> Добрый день! Тут есть кто-то из Украины?
<maco> !ru | Shadow_sun
<ubottu> Shadow_sun: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi> Im trying to convert flv to swf on kubuntu, anyone have any idea on how?
<bazhang> ffmpeg -i input.flv -acodec copy -vcodec copy output.swf may well work jussi
<jussi> bazhang: thanks. :D I think I just found same thing on the forums :)
<jussi> bazhang: hrm, that does strange things. I also have wmv of the vid, is it the same or similar command to do it from wmv?
<bazhang> jussi, not sure, never tried it with ffmpeg (need an ffmpeg with all the supporting codecs) works fine with jdong's PPA of handbrake though
<bazhang> ie wmv to mp4 etc
<deusr> hi
<deusr> anyone know tell me if the driver sis 671/771 is engaged the effects of kubuntu?
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-sis deusr this?
<deusr> bazhang: want to see the contents of xorg?
<bazhang> deusr, are you setting a custom one?
<deusr> bazhang: I try to activate and says he can not, ask to check the xorg, but this board is védeo sis I said
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347451&page=2 there is a sample xorg.conf here deusr
<deusr> bazhang: I know what I need to put in xorg to enable desktop effects in KDE
<bazhang> deusr, did you check that link?
<deusr> I read everything
<bazhang> deusr, you know what you need? problem fixed then?
<amichair> anyone know how to get rid of video tearing on TV when using TwinView? or in which channel someone might know?
<bazhang> amichair, twinview is dual screens? such as in xrandr?
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<amichair> bazhang: yes, it's nvidia's dual screen thing
<deusr> bazhang: I'm still reading the forum
<amichair> doesn't look like xrander12 is supported on my board
<gunsofbrixton> hi, are kde 4.5 rc2 packages coming?
<liquidat> hej there...
<fanti> why does the java build-tool 'ant' depend on gcj  while sun-java6-jdk is already installed?
<liquidat> fanti: Are the alternatives set? Maybe it is a file depedency and not a package dependency (is that even possible with deb/apt-get?)?
<thefish> i have nvidia twinview set up and "almost" working with kubuntu 1004, but the secondary display has no background, i dont get r-click menus, and i cant place widgets on it - anyone have any ideas where to look?
<thefish> ^ i can drag windows to it fine though
<hrw> morning
<hrw> someone know where in Kubuntu I can really configure printers? SystemSettings->Printers do not work
<Andrew9> hrw: they do, i installed two printers. no problems at all
<hrw> Andrew9: not in 10.10
<hrw> I have printer connected to one machine and need to configure few others to use it
<Andrew9> hrw: it's an early beta so you should expect a lot of problems..
<hrw> Andrew9: I know, but I do not know why I have a feeling that if soemthing is not working in ubuntu then there is nearly no docs for it
<hrw> since 6.10 cups web interface asks for password but no information which exactly method is needed to get it working (for example)
<Andrew9> hrw: linux operating systems can be very expensive. maybe you don't pay with your money but you pay with your time. so you should know if you really need to waste your time on that..
<slow-motion> hi
<hrw> Andrew9: tell me something new please - I use Debian since 1999, Ubuntu since @canonical (so few months)
<Torch> hrw: using pre-release distros and then complaining about lack of documentation doesn't go well together.
<starslights> hi Torch, has the workaround i give you, has helped your friend with kernel and nvidia problem fixed ? :p
<hrw> Torch: there is no docs for that for 10.04 either
<Torch> starslights: you must be mistaking me for somebody else. i have no friend with kernel and nvidia problems...
<starslights> sorry m8, yep, it was another guy :/ i appologize
<starslights> i have right see the log ;)
<hrw> bug 331192 hits again
<dado_> buongiorno
<Tazzypillar> Hello! I am new to KDE and wanted to ask..where exactly do I change my desktop background? xD;;
<nuovodna> is there any packages for menubar plasmoid for KDE 4.4.90 ???
<Tazzypillar> I also wanted to know if there was anything like DockBarX for KDE; to make only application icons show up like in Windows 7
<nuovodna> Tazzypillar: for a plasmoid similar "DockBarX" i suggest you plasma-widget-smooth-task
<nuovodna> it s a great plasmoid!
<Tazzypillar> Where do I get it? u:
<Tazzypillar> I'm /really new/
<nuovodna> Tazzypillar: if you wann change desktop background u can right click mouse on desktop and change as u want
<nuovodna> you can install smooth-tasks using kpackagekit
<Tazzypillar> Ah
<Tazzypillar> Okay, thanks~~
<nuovodna> Tazzypillar: have you solved?
<Tazzypillar> yes!
<Tazzypillar> this is very nice :D
<Tazzypillar> thanks so much~
<dex> Hello. Anyone got experience of using b43 driver (bcm4318)? Having some trouble with it.
<Tazzypillar> One question, nuovodna; is there anyway i can pin applications to the applet?
<Tazzypillar> oh, it's  widget
<Tazzypillar> Sorry, I'm still used to gnome
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, yes just right click on the app in the kmenu and choose , add to panel
<Tazzypillar> Ah, alright
<Tazzypillar> THanks~
<Tazzypillar> And another one(i'm sorry i'm being so bothersome), the only real problem i've had with KDE so far is  with KDEwallet and my  wireless; the wireless asks me for my password while it's connecting and KDE asks for my password for...lots of things
<Tazzypillar> any way I can make the security relax a little?
<BluesKaj> yeah Tazzypillar , i thought I would give the new gdm 2.30.2 a try on maverick . Nice , but tnot my cuppa tea.
<MaVe> wtf
<gunsofbrixton> Tazzypillar: you could change the password to blank...
<nuovodna> Tazzypillar: you can use kwalletmanager to set up the wallet behaviour
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, yeah the wifi wallet pw request seems to not take the settings one chooses
<Tazzypillar> Ah
<Tazzypillar> well i can't set the password to blank, this isn't really my internet
<gunsofbrixton> Tazzypillar: your kwallet password
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, I've tried to make the wifi pw not bother me each time by choosing always allow , but the setting doesn't seem to register
<gunsofbrixton> yeah the wifi pw thing is a pain in the butt :)
<nuovodna> BluesKaj: here seems to work (kde 4.4.90 on lucid)
<BluesKaj> i think the wallet s nothing but a PITA anyway
<Tazzypillar> AH
<Tazzypillar> Ah*
<Tazzypillar> and if I set the kwallet password to blank
<Tazzypillar> Do I still need it to log in?
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, I recentlu updated to 4.4 as well, but no difference , still the same here
<BluesKaj> 4.5
<Tazzypillar> oh gawd, i dont even know if i have the latest version of KDE
<Tazzypillar> how do I check that? i'm running lucid right now
<Tazzypillar> so
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, sorry I meant 4.4.5
<nuovodna> BluesKaj:  perhaps with 4.5 series they have fixed
<Tazzypillar> How do I find out if I have 4.4 or 4.5?
<Tazzypillar> also; how are they different ;w;
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, here's the repos I used to upgrade kde , deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main...do you have one thatwill bring me up to date ?
<nuovodna> BluesKaj: kde 4.5 is not the final version is in release candidate phase now. You can try it using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<nuovodna> if you wait some days the kubuntu devs will update to 4.4.92 ( KDE 4.5 RC2)
<Tazzypillar> So uh, what's different between KDE4 and 4.5?
<nuovodna> kde 4.5 is kde4 !!! ;)
<nuovodna> 4.5 is the new 4.x release
<nuovodna> it will be official released in the beginning of august
<Torch> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.5_Feature_Plan
<Tazzypillar> Ooooh, I see
<Tazzypillar> So it's not like the jump between Gnome2.3 and Gnome 3, correct?
<Torch> Tazzypillar: we haven't seen yet what that jump will actually look like
<BluesKaj> well, nuovodna , I'm presently updating so we'll see what happens .I'm in a gambling mood today :)
<Tazzypillar> True
<Torch> Tazzypillar: but it's not like you're missing massive new features and earth-shattering innovations if you don't upgrade today.
<nuovodna> BluesKaj:  good luck!! :)
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, I was under the impression that gnome 3 would be the default on maverick. I was disappointed
<MaVe> maverick
<Tazzypillar> So was I, BluesKaj
<Tazzypillar> I'm going to go for Gnome3 when Maverick comes out anyway, though
<Tazzypillar> So I don't mind
<BluesKaj> the talk over at #ubuntu was that gnome3 is the default desktop manager ...guess I was mistaken
<MaVe> try not to nickalert me
<MaVe> :x
<Tazzypillar> Maybe it will be for linuxmint
<Tazzypillar> oh thats
<Tazzypillar> wow, that's unfortunate
<Tazzypillar> anyway, linux mint might do Gnome3, though i doubt it
<Tazzypillar> but i can hope D:
<Torch> Tazzypillar: maybe you can hope for gnome somewhere else though, and not here in #kubuntu
<Tazzypillar> true
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, heh, I have 48 conflicts after upgrading to 4.5.... oops
<BluesKaj> now we'll see if this thing will reboot
<BluesKaj> brb
<Tazzypillar> Okay; new question, is there any way to make the smooth task applet use the icons I have set as favorites?
<BluesKaj> well, the dumb wallet still wants my pw to connect wifi...I see NM was kept back in the upgrade so the problem won't go away until the suspended packages are upgraded on the repos/server
<igorsn> hello !
<Torch> BluesKaj: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> and I'm still running kde 4.4.5
<BluesKaj> no Torch , just a kde upgrade
<Torch> BluesKaj: after adding the repo for 4.5 you'll need to do a dist-upgrade
<Torch> (a dist-upgrade is NOT an upgrade to a new kubuntu version)
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade used to install the version of the OS iirc
<Torch> BluesKaj: no.
<BluesKaj> next
<Torch> BluesKaj: no
<Torch> BluesKaj: it's used to pull in dependencies
<Torch> BluesKaj: if you upgrade KDE you'll need that or you'll get no end of blocked pacakges
<Torch> BluesKaj: resulting in an incomplete update
<Torch> BluesKaj: the name is misleading
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade is the new command for upgrading to the next release
<Torch> BluesKaj: look, i don't want to argue about this, i was trying to help you.
<BluesKaj> I'm aware , but i remember when we use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Torch> BluesKaj: if you don't want support, that's fine with me ;-)
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> BluesKaj: People used to do that in conjunction with modifying /etc/apt/sources.list with the new release name, but thats not really the supported method anymore, although it might still work.
<Torch> Pici: as long as ubuntu don't break apt and dpkg, this is guaranteed to work
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's what I was trying to say Pici , thanks
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah, it doesn't work in conjunction with changing the repos to the new OS , tried that afew dists ago and ended up as Torch says with no end of probs ...I still think erroneously about dist-upgrade as a "distro-upgrade"
 * Torch just updated his notebook like that a couple of days ago.
<Torch> works fine.
<Pici> BluesKaj: Thats why I made the factoid, lots of people still think that.
<nuovodna> BluesKaj:  how kde 4.5 works ??
<BluesKaj> nuovodna, not there yet :)
<nuovodna> kk
<BluesKaj> Torch, upgrading kde as we speak, no probs yet
<BluesKaj> this dist-upgrade is confusing for a lot of ppl , why wasn't it changed to something less so.
<BluesKaj> ?
<Torch> BluesKaj: all this is debian stuff
<Torch> BluesKaj: you can't just go around and change that
<BluesKaj> yeah Torch , but I think that's almost unforgiveable, ppl can really screw their systems because of that oversight , or is it just neglect ?
<Torch> BluesKaj: people shouldn't use the command line if they're not competent enough to do so.
<BluesKaj> Torch, that's not a fair statement , being compliant is one thing but using a command that used to do one and changing it to do something else is wrong.
<Torch> BluesKaj: huh? no one changed anything.
<Torch> BluesKaj: apt-get dist-upgrade does what it has always done on debian.
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu, notdebian
<Torch> BluesKaj: it's a debian-based distro
<Tazzypillar> Is there any way to get the applications pinned to my panel to work with the smooth task widget?
<BluesKaj> no matter
<Misterio> !debian | Torch
<ubottu> Torch: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Tazzypillar> so I don't have the applets hanging out on my windows twice, i mean
 * Torch gives up and goes back to coding.
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, do you mean as quick launches and showing in the taskbar simultaneously ?
<Tazzypillar> That would probably be optimal, yeah
<BluesKaj> Misterio, good point ,I think ppl just drop in here to show off their linux chops and troll around looking to correct others mistakes rather than helping
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, did you add a taskbar widget ?
<Tazzypillar> yeah, smooth taskbar
<Tazzypillar> the one that's just icons instead of the text boxes
<Tazzypillar> it works well except even if I have an icon on the panel it makes its own icon
<BluesKaj> that's what a taskbar does, it shows what's being used ...sorry Tazzypillar idon't understand the problem
<Tazzypillar> Um, okay uhh, how to explain
<Tazzypillar> you know how on windows 7 you can pin the launchers to the task bar?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Tazzypillar> and if you click on it it won't make an icon to show you it's being used
<BluesKaj> it highlights the icon instead
<Tazzypillar> Well, that's basically what I want, and it mostly works except the widget isn't meant to use pinned icons from the panel
<Tazzypillar> yeah, exactly
<Tazzypillar> So what I have is the icons I pinned to the panel
<Tazzypillar> and then the icons of the apps which are being used
<Tazzypillar> which right now means I have eight icons where I could have four
<BluesKaj> Tazzypillar, sorry i dunno , maybe someone elase knows how , if it can be done .
<Tazzypillar> Alright
<gunsofbrixton> Tazzypillar: I'd ask in #kde
<Tazzypillar> okay
<Tazzypillar> thanks
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> how can i know if the graphic's drivers are installed right =
<daniel__> ?
<solifugus> dumb question, perhaps, but how can I get a snapshot of an application window?
<slinker1> prtscr button?
<James147> slinker1: ksnapshot (launched via print screen button)
<TeslaTony> A screenshot?
<James147> solifugus: ^^
<James147> solifugus: once launched it allows you to take a screen shot of the whole screen, the window under the cursor or a region of the screen
<TeslaTony> Or just trim with Gimp
<solifugus> cool.. thanks
<James147> TeslaTony: its easier to take a shot of just a window... then editing a shot after :)
<James147> TeslaTony: any cleaner and quicker :D
<TeslaTony> I'm a fan of making my life difficult
<James147> :D
<marlin> does anyone know how to use "keep" backup?
<marlin> does anyone know how to use "keep" backup?
<James147> marlin: launch it and add a directory then start the deamon :S
<marlin> Thanks james... I can backup and restore just fine.  The problem that I have is what if i reload the system.   And  i need to restore from a backup.  there is no choice to import from a different hard drive
<Plasmastar> Hi, my kubuntu installer crashed last time I attempted to install Kubuntu. I pulled it out of a sleep like mode before it happened. Any way to prevent this from happening?
<marlin> Plas.. try to update hardware drivers
<Plasmastar> I got it on once, but apparently unhibernating Windows can cause problems. :)
<marlin> any thoughts on that James?
<Plasmastar> afk
<James147> marlin: there is an option to "Use a custom back up directory" i suggest using that :S
<marlin> I copied the backup from a hard drive to a thumb drive.  I browsed to the thumb drive and the "next" was greyed out
<James147> marlin: sorry, not sure never used it before and I cant seem to get it to backup anything to test it
<marlin> Any other backups that you like?  gui?
<James147> marlin: try "luckybackup"
<marlin> great name!  LOL are you lucky or....... not??
<marlin> I will try that thanks James
<marlin> later
<KDesk> hi, do you know where to find package for kde 4.5 RC2 ?
<ridin> i'm not sure, someone said it's in the ppa
<slinker1> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/157
<James147> KDesk: I think they are still being built they will eb anounced at http://www.kubuntu.org/news when they are ready
<James147> slinker1: ^^ thats rc1 not 2 but that ppa will be used for RC2 when its built
<slinker1> oh sorry didnt see the 2
<KDesk> James147: ah, ok, thanks for the info.
<James147> so if you add the ppa from the link above you will be prompted for an update when RC2 is ready
<KDesk> Is the RC1 like a release candidate, not many problems?
<James147> I am not have any major problems with it
<James147> but its never recomended to upgrade till its released
<slinker1> what james said but no issues here wither
<James147> and the fact its called RC... means it 'is' a release candidate so yea, its 'like' a release candidate :D
<solifugus> Using this Quassel, does anyone know how to connect to irc.freenode.net?
<solifugus> I'm stuck on kubuntu irc
<bazhang> solifugus, you are on freenode now
<bazhang> solifugus, try /join #channel
<ridin> i recommend xchat as your irc client
<ridin> i hate quassel -_-
<James147> solifugus: setting > networks... but freenode is there by default
<solifugus> ok.. little confused as to why it says kubuntu irc
<James147> solifugus: its just a name quassel gives it :S
<solifugus> ridin: quassel is doing one thing nice for me--making it clear where someone said something to me..
<James147> solifugus: look at settings >network to change it
<solifugus> I got it now..  I was trying irc commands and they weren't working...
<solifugus> I mean, to connect to freenode.. the gui way works.. and i guess i was here already, too
<starslights> hello, i have a question about a folder under lucid LVM, i have running rkunter and it said a sucpicius file are found in "/dev/shm/ecryptfs-xxxxxxxxxPrivate" it's a  ASCII text with only the number 1 in the text file, so i just want to know if it's a false positive,, thanks for any help :P
<judgen> I know you guys and gal's know more than me on this topic, so i want to find a default gtkrc-2.0 rc anyone got one? that is able to post it to a pastebin. As amiwm reverts back to fail if not present.
<judgen> all kubuntu users have one appearantly, but i do not.
<judgen> so all revert back to gtk default in amiwm
<georges-albert> clear
<er> www.hardimpact.tk
<maco> er: whats that?
<er> one site to game cod4
<maco> what does that have to do with kubuntu tech support?
<er> nothing sory
<gizmobay_> hi
<ubuntu> Hey
<ubuntu> How can I find files and folder in Kubuntu 10.04 with a gui program?
<ubuntu> I cannot find "find files/folders" in the startmenu.
<James147> ubuntu: open dolphin: crtl+f  (or use the search bar at the top for a nepomuk search)
<ubuntu> ok, thank you!
<solifugus> How can I get rid of the ugly desktop window/box thingy on the upper left?
<solifugus> Wait.. there was an X and that did it.
<solifugus> (just not where expected)
<nebulas> help !
<nebulas> How to Fix Ubuntu logo as restart gives me a black screen to fix it irritates me a lot
<slinker1> video card?
<slinker1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<slinker1> try there fixed up my nvidia splash
<nebulas> geforce 6600TD
<slinker1> using nvidia driver?
<sleepwlker> Hello Kubuntu users!
<slinker1> on that page are two fixes for nvidia worked well for me ymmv
<slinker1> hiya sleepwlker
<sleepwlker> Ok
<sleepwlker> So I've got a few questions
<sleepwlker> I just installed a 2nd gig of RAM on my dad's laptop
<sleepwlker> cause he thought it needed more
<slinker1> ok shoot
<sleepwlker> butI think what would really boost it's performance is using Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> I don't think my dad would get entirely away from his windows XP though
<sleepwlker> so I need to know
<blain> why it's not possible to connect to a wireless network which ssid is not broadcasted?
<sleepwlker> How much HD space does the Kubuntu partition take up?
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blain> sleepwlker 20gb
<blain> to be safe
<blain> you can later increase it
<sleepwlker> But 20GB is the minimum?
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<sleepwlker> If he doesn't like the Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> I can just reformat the partition
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slinker1> i am using 15 gigs with virtualbox winxp vixta 7 images all apps and some data
<sleepwlker> and make it FAT32 again right?
<sleepwlker> and he can then use that for Windows file type storage
<blain> well 10gb will be enough
<blain> he can later extend the partition yes
<blain> but that works better with ntfs
<blain> instead of fat32
<blain> you will use the space you free for 3 partitions
<sleepwlker> 3 partition?
<sleepwlker> partitions*
<blain> yeah
<blain> swap, /, /home
<blain> on top of lvm
<blain> but won't be seen if he boots into windows afterwards
<sleepwlker> What is lvm?
<sleepwlker> Linux Virtual Machine?
<blain> no
<blain> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blain> forget RAID
<sleepwlker> Alright
<blain> lvm gives you more freedom if you need to expand partitions
<sleepwlker> Well I think his harddrive is only 60GB
<blain> using chunks of disks
<sleepwlker> And I think Windows + Files are taking up like 30 right now
<blain> defrag
<sleepwlker> I'm deleting everything of mine off of his laptop
<blain> and then free up 15gb
<sleepwlker> and getting rid of programs
<blain> using the kubuntu cd during installation
<blain> don't free in windows
<dietess> hello
<sleepwlker> So if he has a 60GB harddrive
<sleepwlker> And I install Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> he should have 40GB left afterwards
<sleepwlker> For Windows that is
<blain> sure
<dietess> Help: What program(in shell) is to hot load kernel into ram and to load into it
<blain> sleepwlker http://inetpro.org/pastebin/8390
<blain> modprobe? insmod?
<dietess> somthing as k***
<sleepwlker> Also, the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the GUI right?
<dietess> Help: What program(in shell) is to hot load kernel into ram from disk in linux(from bash as example) and to load into it
<blain> thats a big differnece sleepwlker
<sleepwlker> Really?
<blain> the GUI is what you work with
<sleepwlker> I know
<sleepwlker> but how much different is the GUI on Ubuntu?
<blain> i mean it depends on what you do
<blain> but it's like
<blain> the monitor is what you see from the pc
<blain> so it shouldnt be the cheapest part
<blain> hang on
<sleepwlker> I just googled Ubuntu
<sleepwlker> I think my dad would be more comfortable with a Kubuntu
<sleepwlker> Kubuntu seems more like Windows than Ubuntu is
<blain> yeah it's more similar to wdinwos
<blain> snake documentary on TV, brb
<slinker1> hehe
<blain> back
<sleepwlker> Welcome back
<blain> thank you
<sleepwlker> Damn
<sleepwlker> I love visual studio
<sleepwlker> but it installed so many little components
<sleepwlker> that taking them all out
<sleepwlker> is a pain in the ass
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blain> linux is like that
<blain> dependencies
<sleepwlker> Is there a good C/++ IDE for Linux?
<blain> eclipse?
<sleepwlker> The only IDE I have in my Linux partition is Netbeans
<olskolirc> i installed openoffice.org 3 and i can't find it in my office menu list - im on Intrepid Kubuntu how do I fix this
<sleepwlker> I thought Open Office came preinstalled with Kubuntu
<blain> olskolirc did you install using the repository?
<olskolirc> no blain i couldn't find it or the pgp key
<sleepwlker> Fromw hat I have learned in my very inextensive using of Linux
<sleepwlker> is that most things can be found in packages
<sleepwlker> and it is not wise to install something not in a repository package
<olskolirc> i wanted openoffice.org 3 sleepwwlker
<sleepwlker> So your Kubuntu came with Open Office
<sleepwlker> but it wasn't V3
<sleepwlker> is that what youare saying?
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<sleepwlker> The same thing that makes Java great
<sleepwlker> is also its greatest weakness
<sleepwlker> So sad
<blain> marine@tesla:~$ apt-cache policy openoffice.org-writer
<blain> openoffice.org-writer:
<blain> Installed: 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<blain> Candidate: 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<FloodBotK2> blain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blain> seems version 3 to me
<sleepwlker> Lols
<sleepwlker> The stupid FloodBot always attacks me when I type too fast
<sleepwlker> Cause I type at up to 80 WPM
<sleepwlker> It's frustrating
<blain> yeah, you're like a sleep walker
<sleepwlker> 10/infinity Visual Studio components uninstalled
<sleepwlker> Hopefully I can get my dad's HD space to be between 30 and 35 free gigs
<sleepwlker> then I can try to convince him to let me install a Kubuntu partition
<blain> dont forget to defrag first
<sleepwlker> Ohyeah
<sleepwlker> What I really want to do
<sleepwlker> is reformat this little pile of crap
<sleepwlker> because I'm fairly certain he has never reformatted it
<blain> unless there are serious problems
<blain> there's no neeed to format
<sleepwlker> He's been using this thing for atleast 6-8 years
<sleepwlker> I'm sure hes built up all kinds of viruses and spywares and crap
<sleepwlker> I think I'll keep the .NET stuff
<sleepwlker> Incase he everneeds any to run any .NET apps
<sleepwlker> Wow
<sleepwlker> I still had WampServer and MySQL installed
<sleepwlker> Those are from so long ago it's not funny
<sleepwlker> but yet it says they've been used frequently
<sleepwlker> wtf?
<sleepwlker> Bullshit
<sleepwlker> I deleted tonsof stuff
<sleepwlker> and it says I went down in free space
<sleepwlker> Wtf man
<blain> wtf?
<sleepwlker> Alright
<sleepwlker> I'm gonna start the defrag now I guess
<sleepwlker> Only 60GB so hopefully it won't take all day
<sleepwlker> This compy has like
<sleepwlker> 250 on it I think
<sleepwlker> and it takes forever
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepwlker> NO I WILLNOT STOP FLOODING YOU FLOODBOT
<sleepwlker> GTFO ME
<blain> ROTFL
<sleepwlker> Man
<sleepwlker> on my Linux partition
<sleepwlker> my DL speed is so much faster
<sleepwlker> but it is kind of unstable
<FloodBotK2> sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepwlker> STOP FLOODING ME YOU STUPID FLOODBOT
<blain> that's weird
<blain> must be some kind of overhead
<sleepwlker> 12% defragged
<sleepwlker> Gonna install some bug fixes and whatnot for my Linux
<sleepwlker> Damn
<sleepwlker> I don't think he's gonna let me put a linux partition in
<sleepwlker> D:
<blain> sure it will
#kubuntu 2010-07-10
<owner> iam trying to coccent to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<owner> connection***
<owner> iam trying to connection to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<owner> iam trying to connection to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<owner>  hello
<owner> iam trying to connection to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<owner> iam trying to connection to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<Lantizia> Hey when I try to pair my headset using KBluetooth I just get "Sorry your Bluetooth Device does not support input Service.""
<Lantizia> Any ideas?
<owner> iam trying to connection to skype wen i do it just shut off .. i need help i never had this promble b4 can some 1 help me pls
<maco> owner: the computer shuts off, or skype crashes?
<maco> and please STOP repeating yourself every minute!
<owner> sype shut off
<maco> owner: well then its probably skype crashing, and skype is proprietary software, so complain to skype, since we can't fix it
<owner> well no 1 answering
<owner> oh ok
<maco> flooding will win you no friends
<owner> not flooding
<owner> oh well
<blain> move on
<maco> Lantizia: kde's bluetooth stuff has been in a mess for a long while now. i suggest using blueman or the gnome stuff
<Lantizia> maco, I just installed gnome-bluetooth but I've no idea how to launch it - any ideas?
<owner> so u think skype promble
<maco> try just tying gnome-bluetooth into altr+f2 box?
<maco> owner: yes
<blain> gnome-bluetooth
<Lantizia> maco, no such program
<maco> hrmph
<maco> pastebin the output of : dpkg -L gnome-bluetooth
<owner> be cause soon has i sign in it sign off back... it never happen b 4
 * Lantizia tries blueman
<Lantizia> worked
<owner> is ther alertive to skype i can use?
<Lantizia> blueman is really nice :)
<owner> ty maco for answering :)
<Lantizia> thanks maco
<maco> owner: kopete (default IM client) can do video with yahoo IM i think, and empathy can do it with google talk
<owner> thank you
<owner> i knwo ther another site but i dont remember that name
<owner> that i can use skype for example u knwo how ther is ebuddy
<BluesKaj> skype static version works well on my setup
<owner>  they have some thign like that for skype
<Lantizia> the next question is how the hell do I use it! :)
<owner> skype static how do i get that
<BluesKaj> owner: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<owner> ok wats neext
<owner> next
<owner> i have that version using
<Lantizia> maco, should pairing it, and connecting to the headset service... be enough for it to be usable in applications?
<owner> Version 2.1.0.81
<owner>  that same version iam using
<owner> u knwo how u can check it a bout skype i c same version
<owner> i have that 1
<BluesKaj> did you choose the static version?
<maco> Lantizia: i dont know. i actually tend to disable the bluetooth driver in my system for paranoid security reasons...
<owner>  w here does it says static version
<owner>  do u mean dymaic  static ok down load it wats next
<poyntz> what's the best media player for kde 4.4. please don't say dragon player
<maco> kaffeine?
<owner> maco
<poyntz> are you using it?
<maco> no i just use dragon
<poyntz> basically I want something that's as good as MPlayer for KDE if possible
<maco> but kaffeine is the more featureful one
<Torch> i'd suggest VLC
<Torch> not kde, but qt
<maco> vlc is t
<Torch> good enough
<owner> ponyntz do u know nay thing a bout skype
<maco> er yeah qt
<maco> typing fail
<maco> !u | owner
<ubottu> owner: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<owner>  be cause iam still look 4 help
<poyntz> owner: what do you need to know?
<Torch> maco: heh, good hint.
<poyntz> maco: does dragon play dvds for you?
<maco> owner: skype has forums where you can report a bug and get help
<maco> poyntz: yes
<owner> well iam using skype
<owner>  and it was working find for me
<poyntz> maco: for me it will play a few screens and then it cuts out
<owner>  then it just sign off
<owner>  i wen to that part
<poyntz> maco: furthermore the vid quality sucks and I have the latest linux graphics drivers installed
<owner>  ubbuot u have promble?
<maco> owner: really, there is NOTHING that anyone other than skype developers can do about bugs because it's closed source software
<owner> ok
<maco> owner: ubottu is a bot
<owner> lol
<poyntz> owner: it just logs out?
<owner> yes
<owner>  it go on  then loggs out by it self
<owner> i wen to site to see wat i can do
<poyntz> owner: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype && sudo apt-get install skype
<poyntz> owner: even better
<owner> ty
<poyntz> owner: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge skype
<poyntz> owner: restart
<poyntz> owner: sudo apt-get install skype
 * Torch notes that linux is not windows. and reinstalling hardly ever helps.
<Torch> (not even on windows)
<poyntz> owner: if you wanna restart from konsole type sudo init 6
<owner> ok brb
<poyntz> maco: have you installed any special packages for dragon?
<poyntz> i didn't install kde 4.4 fresh, i upgraded from kubuntu karmic to kubuntu lucid
<poyntz> it could have broken some dependencies in dragon player, not too sure
<poyntz> unless, is kubuntu-restricted-extras required for running dvds effectively from dragon player?
 * Torch goes check if dragon plays DVDs for him.
<maco> if they play at all, then you have all you need
<poyntz> :S
<poyntz> bizarre
<maco> if you didnt have, for example, libdvdcss (which isnt in restricted extras) it wouldnt play at all because it couldnt get past the encryption
<maco> though did you say it cuts off after a couple frames?
<maco> because that could happen without libdvdcss2
<poyntz> yaa. basically it flashes all the UK & Ireland, Australia rules on copyright, etc. then it stops playing :/
<maco> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maco> ok then that sounds like encryption
<maco> i thought before you meant it played partway through the actual movie part before breaking
<poyntz> see it should encrypt. i'd almost place a bet that if I installed MPlayer I wouldn't get the problem. only I wanna stick to KDE as much as possible if possible
<maco> (Sony has *lovely* DRM that makes dvd ripping barf halfway through discs for example... inserting corrupted sections so rippers trip but hardware players are fine)
<poyntz> going GTK is cheating
<maco> well vlc isnt gtk, if you want to use that
<poyntz> it's qt4?
<maco> i do use mplayer for things like .flv's
<Torch> poyntz: yes
<maco> yep depends on libqtgui4
<poyntz> ahh. sorry for the copious amounts of questions. but if i'm not wrong isn't vlc resource hungry?
<Torch> poyntz: no
<poyntz> k, i'll install. ty
<poyntz> was hoping I could fix dragon tho
<poyntz> a media player should be able to be made to play anything with the appropriate codecs and vid drivers
<poyntz> no reason to need more than one
<Torch> poyntz: patches are surely welcome
<poyntz> yaa. i'm hoping they exist. but unfortunately not in the official reps :/
<maco> poyntz: by the way, vlc and mplayer dont depend on whether you installed libdvdcss2 like every other player does. they bundle it, which is what puts them in a questionably legal area
<poyntz> ahh. so they're not dependant on the kde backbone
<maco> so yes, its possible they'll play when others wont, simply because you dont have the illegal-in-the-US package to decrypt DVDs
 * maco kicks the DMCA
<poyntz> !medibuntu > poyntz
<ubottu> poyntz, please see my private message
<poyntz> well that was useless lol
<poyntz> it tells me package medibuntu is not available in lucid :P
<maco> its not a package
<maco> its a repository
<Torch> maco: vlc on kubuntu does not bundle libdvdcss2
<Torch> maco: at least not for me.
<maco> Torch: oh. does it just have the script for installing it instead?
<Torch> maco: not anymore
<Torch> maco: just a readme where to get a deb
<Torch> after installing libdvdcss from said source, dragon plays my test DVD
<Torch> vlc does not (yet)
<Torch> amazing.
<poyntz> maco: ahh k. and does it provide the libdvdcss2 package?
<muesli> whatever qt app i'm currently starting, i get this warning:
<muesli> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<Torch> poyntz: do you have me on ignore?
<poyntz> maco Torch : see thing that doesn't make sense to me is how medibuntu is going to change things. if the kde environment doesn't automatically look for the medibuntu packages, installing the packages aint gonna change anything with dragon player
<poyntz> Torch: naa mate
<muesli> does it mean kubuntu 10.04 isn't running an inotify deamon?
<muesli> oh i see, that path really doesn't exist
<owner> poyntz u there?
<Torch> ah, ok, now vlc works, too.
<mshorts> hello
<mshorts> having problems getting wirless card to work.. did the
<mshorts> install of microsoft driver, etc.. nothing working
<Firefishe> mshorts: What distro release, and what kind of wireless card?
<mshorts> new to linux.. dont know what distro is.. wireless card is on a dell inspiron 1526, chipset 14e4:4315
<Firefishe> the chipset hardware address isn't really what we need here.  We need to find what brand of wireless chip is in your laptop
<mshorts> ok. how do I get that? I had downloaded the dell driver from dell R173592
<Typos_King> mshorts:    paste your outpout for -> sudo lspci; or sudo lshw -C network
<Firefishe> thanks, typos....that's more specific than I can get
<Typos_King> !paste | mshorts
<ubottu> mshorts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<poyntz> what version is the latest linux-image package?
<mshorts> mshorts@ubuntu:~$ sudo lspci; or sudo lshw -C network
<mshorts> [sudo] password for mshorts:
<mshorts> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
<mshorts> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
<mshorts> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)
<mshorts> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)
<FloodBotK2> mshorts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> yikes
<Torch> Typos_King: you killed him ;-)
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> !paste | mshorts
<mshorts> ok.. paisted in there
<Typos_King> !paste | mshorts
<Typos_King> ahemm
<Typos_King> mshorts:   anyhow, pastie.org, or paste2.org or so
<Firefishe> WIRELESS Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN MiniCard Version: 4.170.25.12, A17
<Firefishe> I think that's it
<mshorts> looks right
<owner> poyntz
<Firefishe> Typos_King: Where do we find that driver?  What's the web site again for wireless lan in ubuntu or linux in general?
<mshorts> did the whole downloading drivers, extract, making it work with the windows interface stuff, blacklisting P43
<Typos_King> Firefishe:    usually, the database will already have it
<Firefishe> Typos_King: I see
<poyntz> owner: yep
<Typos_King> mshorts:   what's not working?
<Firefishe> what's the CLI syntax for finding out the build one is on.  It's not `uname -r', but rather another command.
<Typos_King> mshorts:    try in the shell -> iwconfig
<Typos_King> mshorts:  and also paste it :)
<mshorts> Specifically, the Network Admin tab is greyed out after i blacklist the p43 and I can't scan for wireless or not given the option to scan. If I delete the blacklist, it comes back but I press scan and nothing happens.
<Firefishe> mshorts: gnome?  kde?
<mshorts> kde
<Typos_King> mshorts:    what does iwconfig give you?
<Typos_King> mshorts:   anyhow, pastie.org, or paste2.org or so
<poyntz> does kpackagekit not work in kde 4.4?
<mshorts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461358/
<Typos_King> meaning the drivers are loaded and all
<Typos_King> mshorts:    then the interface is up and running, on wlan0
<Typos_King> mshorts:    you just need .... a network manager... I'd not use knetworkmanager, instead, try using apt-get to install -> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;
<mshorts> i think that happend after I removed the blacklist, when i blacklist, it only shows Lo and Eth)
<Typos_King> knetworkmanager is a bit.... in need of more work :)
<Firefishe> Typos_King:  I'm on 10.04 LTS, and I couldn't agree more.  Tell me, how do I set it up so nm-applet is what kde uses exclusively?
<mshorts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461359/ This is what it said after that command
<Typos_King> mshorts:    that means you already have it, Kill knetworkmanager, if running, and then run -> nm-applet; and use that to connect
<mshorts> i typed nm-applet and it sais an instance of nm-applet is already running
<Typos_King> Firefishe:    I run it manually, I don't use Kwin for WM anyway :), but for Kwin, I think you can include nm-applet in the System Settings > Autostart, and you may be able to remove knetworkmanager from either Default Applications, or Service Manager
<Typos_King> mshorts:   then... check your system tray
<blain> network manager doesnt seem to connect to networks that are hidden
<mshorts> i dont see any kind of network management.. where would it be, right or left side
<Typos_King> ... one sec
<mshorts> oh.. mabey its referring to the green 'connected' icon on right side.. that is connected so I can chat U thru the wired connection
<Firefishe> Typos_King: I found this on a kde forum, which I've pasted here: http://pastebin.com/vqbwvCJ6
<Typos_King> ....
<Typos_King> Firefishe:  hehhe
<Typos_King> mshorts:   can't recall it's icon when not connected... mine connects automatically as I run it....  I think it has a red X on it, in the tray
<mshorts> no red x
<Firefishe> Typos_King: Now, I've been pretty lucky.  The only item I've really had an issue with regarding knetwork-manager in the system tray is having to delete profiles on occasion.  It doesn't always seem to be able to discern which one is which.
<Typos_King> Firefishe:     hasn't worked for me rather well
<Typos_King> and it's interface is too cluttered
<Firefishe> nm-applet is tried-and-true---it just works.
<mshorts> is there a way to run the gnome network manager thru the GUI, i can't seem to start it using command line
<Typos_King> mshorts:   it said, it's already started
<mshorts> it sais its already running but i'm not seeing anything but the network manager that i been using already thats not working
<Typos_King> so, it's there
 * Torch uses knetworkmanager without any problems.
<Typos_King> mshorts:   can you give a quick screenshot of your system tray?    at imgur.com
<Typos_King> mshorts:     the icon when not connected looks like -> http://clarkbw.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/network-offline.png
<mshorts> need a quick lesson in doing a screenshot in linux.
<Typos_King> so, when running, it'll show in the tray like so
<mshorts> ok.. i'm not seeing that icon in the tray
<Typos_King> when connected, it just shows the connectivity-strength bar chart
<Typos_King> mshorts:    see if you can install -> sudo apt-get install qps;
<Typos_King> I'm guessing knetworkmanager and nm-applet are both running and conflicting
<Typos_King> qps is a sorta GUI 'top' app, process manager
<mshorts> ok.. ran that command and installed
<mshorts> now what
<Typos_King> run qps
<Typos_King> and look for 'knetworkmanager' and 'nm-applet', it has a search box, so, you can just type in to find  them, and Kill them
<mshorts> is that the command line command, it sais run: command not found
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> qps
<Typos_King> if not found, then is not installed
<mshorts> ok, qps works, hang on
<mshorts> weird.. knetworkmanager was there and I killed it but nm wasnt
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> run nm-applet
<Typos_King> it should show in the tray
<Typos_King> meh, my dash time :)
<poyntz> Torch: thanks for that mate. installing libdvdcss2 fixed the problem
<poyntz> Torch: only thing now is the quality in dragon player sucks :S
<mshorts> getting this..** (nm-applet:2946): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<mshorts> when i ran it again
<Firefishe> mshorts: That's kind of a generic message that pops up
<Firefishe> when you refresh it
<Firefishe> Is it running for you now?
<mshorts> still not seein any icon
<Firefishe> open up a terminal and type:  nm-applet &
<poyntz> does full screen video quality always suck in dragon player? or is there a way to fix it?
<mshorts> mshorts@ubuntu:~$ nm-applet &
<mshorts> [1] 3024
<mshorts> mshorts@ubuntu:~$ ** (nm-applet:3024): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<mshorts> mshorts@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotK2> mshorts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mshorts> oops
<Lantizia> Has anyone in here got a bluetooth headset working?
<Firefishe> mshorts: ya, use www.pastebin.com or another site of your choice.
<mshorts> this linux stuff sucks for makin drivers work,, must say
<mshorts> love the rest of it
<poyntz> mshorts: strange. i find linux awesome for drivers
<poyntz> performs much better with the hardware than windows or mac
<mshorts> i'm so frustrated i can't see straight just to get this wirless card working
<mshorts> i've been wiki'ing all day long and still have accomplished 0
<Firefishe> mshorts: The trick is to *watch the system tray icon* and see what it's doing when you do that.  The tray icon usually has a couple of dots with a circular motion going from one to the other when it's loading an IP address.
<Firefishe> mshorts: *That* trick is to take an hour off, come back, and try again ;)
<poyntz> why does video playback quality suck on full screen dragon player?
<Firefishe> Pepsi and Doritos may also help ;) hee
<mshorts> GOT IT!!
<mshorts> like fishing
<Firefishe> Excellent!
<mshorts> fricken ey.
<Firefishe> mshorts: What'd you do to make it work?
<mshorts> now i need to do what
<mshorts> dunno, i redid the command and watched the system tray and saw the 2 computer icon
<mshorts> nm-applet &
<Firefishe> If you're connected, open a browser and see if you can connect.
<Firefishe> ie, open a web page
<mshorts> the problem is in the wireless.. i can connect fine because right now i'm wired
<Firefishe> mshorts: Do you have an external slide switch for the wi-fi radio?
<jj26linux> wow so I just installed kubuntu for the first time today
<mshorts> ok.. when i clicked wireless tab, got a bunch of stuff in the terminal
<jj26linux> pretty big dif
<mshorts> slide switch is on
 * jj26linux needs to leran the ropes
<Firefishe> mshorts: I have an Asus G50V and for some reason I have to leave my slide switch on when I boot, or it won't recognize it when I turn it from OFF to ON.  It seems to have problems recognizing it as a system event.
<mshorts> http://pastebin.com/KKNunBDh
<Firefishe> mshorts: You might open a terminal and try:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<Firefishe> opening
<cato37> hello. i am still having difficulty with the cd/dvd r-w burner. it will only play dvd's and install cd, but will no longer (since adding kubuntu from vista) play or burn other cd's. can someone help?
<mshorts> ok.. that command is briging back network is down
<Firefishe> mshorts: Just got a call from the wifey... ;) hee ...Have to skedaddle.  I'm 30 miles from home and need to get some food to my better half.
<Firefishe> mshorts: I wish you well on getting wireless to work.  I remember a few puters back when I had issues with 8.04 and my Broadcom card ;) hee
<mshorts> ok.. thanks for the helf firefish.. it got the same issue and need to go as well.. try again i guess from home via wired connection again
<Firefishe> mshorts: You'll get it
<Firefishe> Just keep at it.
<mshorts> ahhhhhh
<Firefishe> be well, learn much :)  bye for now
<mshorts> its like pulling teeth
<Firefishe> yaaaaank!
<Firefishe> ;)
<jj26linux> whats a good linux program to get my dual screen back?
<poyntz> k i've worked out the problem aint dragon player. it's cause my drivers are out of date
<poyntz> how do i upgrade to the latest nvidia-drivers and then activate them?
<poyntz> i've already installed nvidia-glx-185
<poyntz> except it didn't do anything
<poyntz> also the "Hardware Drivers" doesn't list any drivers other than nvidia_current (which is outdated)
<jcgs> poyntz: have you been to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html ?
<poyntz> nope. i'll have a look. thanks
<jcgs> poyntz: that's where nvidia's binary drivers live
<poyntz> jcgs: i've got to log out of X for this to work. if i don't come back, thanks in advance
<poyntz> jcgs: mate. i tried installing the driver from the site. it didn't say there were any problems. but when i play vids the quality's still shit
<jcgs> poyntz: are you sure it's a driver problem? have you tried with another media player, say vlc?
<jcgs> poyntz: imo, vlc is awesome
<poyntz> tried vlc
<poyntz> quality is just as bad
<jcgs> where is this video coming from? is it a dvd?
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> should i try removing all nvidia drivers and reinstalling the driver from the site?
<jcgs> sledgehammer to crack nut?
<poyntz> ?
<jcgs> i can find out how to check if your binary driver's been loaded, if you give me a sec
<poyntz> thanks
<jcgs> btw, was your card on the list of supported products
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> i looked for the driver for the geforce 7 series
<poyntz> Linux x86 driver
<poyntz> the file was a .run file
<poyntz> i installed through console with X disabled
<poyntz> no errors through installation
<poyntz> and when it asked if I wanted to confirm rollover to the new driver I selected yes
<poyntz> again no problems. it told me it successfully installed
<jcgs> fail :( the nvidia help file says have a look in your X log file
<jcgs> probably located in /var/log/Xorg.something.log
<jcgs> the help file is here http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.35/README/index.html but it seems pretty outdated, it keeps referring to xfree86 and quake 3 and the like
<kaitos> ise kde 4.5 rc1 in the beta ppa build on qt 4.7?
<jcgs> poyntz: i think i agree it probably is worth removing the old drivers, and any extraneous ones lying around
<marek_> hello fucking bitch
<bazhang> marek_, no cursing here
<poyntz> jcgs: sorry about that. my net keeps dropping out :S
<poyntz> jcgs: never realised my messages weren't getting through
<jcgs> poyntz: eek. they weren't? i've got quite a lot in my log
<marek_> sorry boys
<bazhang> !pl | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<poyntz> jcgs: oh :P
<poyntz> jcgs: how'd you go with that anyway?
<blain> !rep
<blain> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<poyntz> jcgs: I tried lshw - gave useless info (configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<poyntz> jcgs: this is my xorg.conf settings - Section "Device" Identifier     "Device0" Driver         "nvidia" VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<poyntz> EndSection
<poyntz> again useless :/
<jcgs> indeed
<poyntz> but
<poyntz> that might be the problem ^^
<poyntz> isn't the xorg.conf file supposed to contain the driver version?
<poyntz> but that said, without knowing the kubuntu recognised alias for the driver, if I start adding lines I'll probably screw everything up
<poyntz> i'm gonna try removing everything and reinstalling the driver from the site. fingers crossed
<poyntz> thanks for your help jcgs
<roger__> Hello
<roger__> Where does skype save it's configuration?
<marek_> windows or ubuntu?
<roger__> ubuntu
<marek_> oh, sorry i dont know
<roger__> marek_: where is it in windows?
<roger__> marek_: if you know that
<marek_> document and settings/"user"/applicationdata/scype
<roger__> marek_: with a c?
<marek_> skype
<marek_> sorry
<marek_> im Polish, my English is bad...
<roger__> marek_: That's ok :)
<marek_> "aplicationdata" is hidden folder
<marek_> We are all American?
<blain> no
<roger__> marek_: Hopefully not
<marek_> yesterday a met one American, nice guy
<marek_> goodnight
<marek_> i go to bed
<marek_> before i will drink a beer
<lordganesh> I am trying to make bootable USB from usb installer but It doesn't work. All it gives is boot error when I try to boot from it
<marek_> you must drink a beer
<marek_> then every become easy
<marek_> even bootable USB
<marek_> I recomend Polish beer "Żywiec"
<lordganesh> marek_: shut up
<roger__> lordganesh: be nice
<marek_> polish beer is the best
<lordganesh> roger__: Are u telling me to be nice. See the comments from marek_
<roger__> lordganesh: He hasn't said anything brash
<lordganesh> roger__:  Anyway. usb-creator is not working for me. Can u help
<marek_> i know i say too much, but it is my nature..
<marek_> what abaut bios settings?
<roger__> marek_: He is making one not testing yet
<roger__> lordganesh: what's happened?
<marek_> boot sequence is set on "first boot - usb removable disk"?
<roger__> marek_: Oh wait no he has tested :)
<lordganesh> I made Bootable USB. But when I try to boot from it it only gives boot error
<roger__> What's the error?
<lordganesh> I have done this several times before
<lordganesh> right now it is not working
<lordganesh> Problem started when I start to use 10.04
<marek_> format usb flash disk and install again
<roger__> lordganesh: what error?
<marek_> after all I must drink a beer........
<lordganesh> lordganesh: There is no error while making bootable USB. But it doesn't boot.
<marek_> what beer are you like?
<bazhang> marek_, please stop with the offtopic
<lordganesh> roger__: There is no error while making bootable USB. But it doesn't boot.
<lordganesh> roger__: And when I make it from unetbootin in windows it works.
<marek_> try in other computer
<lordganesh> marek_: It works on other computer.
<marek_> other then other
<marek_> there is one reason of your problem
<lordganesh> marek_: what?
<bazhang> marek_, that is not helpful
<marek_> you are working without beer
<bazhang> !ot | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<marek_> sorry
<marek_> i will be better
<bazhang> marek_, did you have a support question? this is NOT a chat channel. go to #kubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<marek_> where i find #kubuntu-offtopic?
<marek_> i have found
<bazhang> marek_, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<marek_> thanks
<marek_> i will be miss you bazhang:)
<marek_> goodby:)
<roger__> I can't get kmix open
<havane31> hi
<havane31> somebody know if thre is a 64 bits version of adobe flash player?
<roger__> hi
<blain> havane31 check adobe site
<havane31> done
<havane31> thanks
<havane31> no 64bits version :/
<blain> havane31 i checked some minutes ago and there was a link for it
<havane31> i have to use a 32 bits browser
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<blain> then you haev to use 32bit plugins
<havane31> We have temporarily closed the Labs program of Flash Player 10 for 64-bit Linux, as we are making significant architectural changes to the 64-bit Linux Flash Player and additional security enhancements.
<havane31> is there a strong difference between 32 bits and 64 bits linux os?
<roger__> havane31: 32 bits of differnce?
<havane31> so clever
<bazhang> havane31, if you dont have more than 4GB of ram, not really
<bazhang> havane31, if you have precisely 4GB you can use the -pae kernel to access it all
<havane31> ok thanks
<bazhang> just install linux-generic-pae and it will pull in all the rest
<roger__> Kmix won't open :-(
<roger__> and Flash is mute
<havane31> i'll try a 32 bits kubuntu
<roger__> I think everything is coming through the headphone channel
<havane31> have a nice day bye
<roger__> ok
<harmandeep> Hi mates
<harmandeep> need help regarding to 'ls -l' output of device files
<harmandeep> Like wise , crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 5 2010-07-10 03:14 zero
<harmandeep> what is 1 .........shown after group owner
<avihay> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in lucid
<poyntz> does anyone here have an nvidia graphics card and some idea about how to set up the latest driver for it from a console?
<poyntz> i'm using kubuntu lucid lynx, kde 4.4
<poyntz> my graphics card is an nvidia geforce 7400
<poyntz> ok. easier question...
<poyntz> what are the core requirements to get kdm to load if i have a nvidia graphics card?
<mu3en> 10.04, with themed greeter and splash screen disabled, whenever i log in there is a brief flash of the blue default desktop [as plasma loads, i guess], rather than the custom wallpaper or background color, anyone know how to prevent that? it's one of those minutiae things that really dampens my mood every login!
<mu3en> i'm guessing it could be defined in some kind of plasmarc defs, maybe in /user/share or /etc/defaults?
<frikimaz> can any1help me?
<frikimaz> i did a script. http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com in java, is a chat, ut it send me errors, can any 1 check it?
<frikimaz> help pls
<grifo74> hello i like make a adhoc to share my internet it's possible, i like share via wireless
<bazhang> !ics | grifo74
<ubottu> grifo74: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bayram> hi        crea t110 slim notbook wriless dirvers _?
<bazhang> bayram, type lspci in terminal (konsole) and paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> is there a program that i can use to take a snapshot using my webcam?
<bazhang> camorama?
<bazhang> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<eagles0513875> ty bazhang
<bazhang> np
<eagles0513875> bazhang: is there any gui based program
<bazhang> cheese? no idea really eagles0513875
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<eagles0513875> that might do lol but funny name for a program
<eagles0513875> bazhang: cheese did it
<bazhang> eagles0513875, okay
<slow-motion> hi
<drkurian> hi
<crashev> what is the best parition type for .mkv/blueray image files - to have best performance ?
<Monika> I have just installed the Updates (Kubuntu 10.04) and rebooted. Now instead of a mouse pointer I have a colorful fluffy cloud of pixels. Same for icons on the desktop, K menu and icon bar. Restarting X did not help. Desktop effects are off. Ideas?
<Mamarok> hm, you probably got a fluffy desktop item installed, sounds like a question for apachelogger :)
<blain> Monika n00b question: tried changing the cursor type?
<Monika> nope, I recently re-installed Kubuntu and haven't installed Fluffy again since then, Mamarok
<Monika> blain have just tried this, didn't solve it
<Mamarok> Monika: check the config files, maybe something is left over
<Mamarok> as I guess you kept your /home
<blain> try with a new user
<Mamarok> blain: why? it's mst likely a left over of a previous fluffy installation in the /home
<Mamarok> most*
<Monika> deleted .kde, too
<Mamarok> hm, that sounds weird now
<Mamarok> no fluffy theme packages somewhere?
<blain> most likely it is
<blain> but are you certain
<Mamarok> blain: well, that's the only explanation
<Mamarok> the only logical one
<Mamarok> I have a normal theme with the latest Lucid
<Monika> but everything worked
<Monika> until updates today
<Mamarok> Monika: no ppa activated that could have dragged that in?
<Monika> the mouse pointer is already strange before login
<Monika> hmm ... i have a ppa
<Monika> that I meant to deactivate because it's experimental and forgot
<Monika> gah
<Monika> so what do I do?
<Mamarok> remove it, then the packages will appear as obsolete and can be removed
<crashev> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Monika> Mamarok where do they get marked obsolete?
<Monika> or how can I remove them?
<blain> in the apt tree
<blain> using synaptic for example
<Monika> yeah but what do i do
<Mamarok> Monika: you can sue aptitude to remove them
<Mamarok> use*
<Monika> how
<Mamarok> aptitude upgrade, then it should show the obsolete packages
<Mamarok> and propose to remove them
<Mamarok> just read that it doesn't remove some files you want to keep
<Monika> hmDie folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<Monika>   linux-headers-2.6.32-22{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic{u}
<Monika> nothing else
<Mamarok> hm, then I don't know, what PPA was that?
<Monika> neversfelde's
<Mamarok> I use synaptic as a package manager, it allows to see quite easily the leftover configuration files
<Mamarok> no idea how to see that with kpackagekit
<Mamarok> I guess there must be an option in apt-get, too
<Monika> I guess it was not caused by the PPA then
<Mamarok> did you try sudo apt-get purge?
<blain> Monika sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Mamarok> blain: not necessarily a good idea
<Mamarok> apt-get purge does that
<Monika> purge also only mentions those two kernels
<Mamarok> removing the leftover confis
<blain> whatever
<Mamarok> hm, I give up, sorry, you should ask apachelogger, fluffy is his baby
<Monika> I think this is not due to fluffy
<Monika> I reinstalled Kubuntu and deleted .kde because of other problems
<Mamarok> well, where else would that fluffy pointer come from then?
<Monika> it's not fluffy really
<Monika> it's artefacts
<Monika> colorful dots
<Monika> double mousepointer
<Mamarok> ah
<Monika> not like part of the Fluffy theme
<Mamarok> if you change the mousepointer appearance, does that help?
<Monika> no, didn't help
<Mamarok> maybe some kwin effect settings going wild?
<Monika> I turned desktop effects off, do you mean those?
<Mamarok> right, was just a wild guess
<Monika> I have rebooted. Now the mouse pointer looks okay. But the icons for the contents of folder views, icons on the desktop, icons in the icon bar are still fuzzy/dizzy/broken. When I make these larger, after a certain threshold they turn "clean" (normal) again. Likewise when I make them really small. But when I return them to medium size, they are broken again.
<Monika> To summarize: WTF?!
<blain> drivers
<blain> dpi
<blain> themes
<blain> antialising
<eagles0513875> Monika: what video card do you have
<Monika> ati
<eagles0513875> cuz im having same issue but my video card is an 8800gt 1gb
<eagles0513875> Monika: did you get the ati driver installed? cuz i cant even get my nvidia driver installed either
<Monika> ati radeon 9600
<Monika> with ati radeon driver
<Monika> fglrx doesn't support it anymore
<Monika> and it worked until this morning when I installed the updates
<Monika> the updates included a new kernel ... I would like to try to boot the older kernel, but the list of kernels does not show up in the beginning since my reinstall ... also not when pressing Esc
<eagles0513875> there is a way you can do that with grub2
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | Monika
<ubottu> Monika: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eagles0513875> Monika: comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 out and it should give you the boot screen when u press esc
<eagles0513875> once you comment that out you have to run sudo update-grub then reboot
<Mamarok> Monika: just press the shift key when starting up, that displays the menu, no need to change the grub2 settings
<crashev> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Monika> Shift instead of Esc ... the main goal of grub2 is to confuse people, right? ;)
<crashev> wasnt skype added to ubuntus main repos ?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: thanks about shift didnt know that either
<bazhang> crashev, partner repo
<Monika> main certainly not ... maybe partner
<bazhang> !partner | crashev
<ubottu> crashev: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<eagles0513875> crashev: u can get it from the site i use theirs for 8.04 version and it works fine
<Mamarok> Monika: no idea who came up with that, it is indeed confusing
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: probably me i didnt know about shift till just now i used to change it to where you press esc to get the list of kernels
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you are not the grub2 maintainer AFAIK :) So no, it wasn't you
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: couldnt commenting out the grub hidden timeout as well in teh config
<BluesKaj> Hi folks, the hidden timeout will cause grub to skip directly to the login, in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> also if the timeout =0
 * BluesKaj assumes this discussion is about no grub showing up after boot
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: and the fact that one now has to press the Shift key to show the menu instead of the Esc key
<Mamarok> very confusing
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i commented that out and i got grub list to show by pressing esc. i can confirm it tomorrow
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875:  I just gave the timeout a value like timeout =5
<BluesKaj> no need to press shift
<eagles0513875> interesting BluesKaj
<Lantizia> If there a PPA that has more up to date KDE packages?  (but not unstable / daily builds)
<Lantizia> i.e. something keeps up with what KDE themselves state as stable
<ToxinPowe> Lantizia: 4.5RC1 is on PPA
<Lantizia> ToxinPowe, which ppa?
<BluesKaj> RC1 isn't considered stable tho
<Lantizia> and 4.4 is the current stable release
<ToxinPowe> yes, isn't stable yet
<ToxinPowe> Lantizia: I dont't have the ppa, sry, but you can find easily on google kde4.5 ppa ubuntu
<Lantizia> i don't want 4.5!
<BluesKaj> 4,4.2 seems ok ...tried to upgrade to 4.4.5 but no luck , had to reinstall
<ToxinPowe> oh, sry
<ToxinPowe> Lantizia
<ToxinPowe> I have 4.4.5
<Lantizia> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Lantizia> This is what I'm after I think
<ToxinPowe> I use this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Lantizia> ToxinPowe, why that one?
<Lantizia> it looks really out of date
<ToxinPowe> I found this when I want Kde for ubuntu lucid, now I have 4.4.5 and works great for me
<Lantizia> your PPA has software in it between 1 to 2 years old - nothing from this year
<Lantizia> it is not even lucud/karmic compatible
<ToxinPowe> I don't know maybe I'm wrong, I choose ppa with ubuntu-tweak
<ToxinPowe> but I have 4.4.5 is not too old :s
<Lantizia> you probably have the one that I linked to
<ToxinPowe> ok
<ToxinPowe> sry then
<Lantizia> think I'll give Kubuntu another go
<Lantizia> I wish it has Pulseaudio too :S works so much better with my headsety
<BluesKaj> Lantizia, you can install pulseaudio if you wish
<Lantizia> BluesKaj, I know it's just "apt-get install pulseaudio" but is there anything that needs to be done to tie it in?
<BluesKaj> Lantizia, depends on your audio card ...it might just be redundant , but it does provide additional options and features for higher end audio
<Lantizia> BluesKaj, I'm only interested in it as the instructions for getting my bluetooth headset arn't working
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Lantizia> BluesKaj, I used blueman to pair and connect to the headset service... (as kbluetooth didn't want to do it)... and added a bluetooth section in .asoundrc
<Lantizia> BluesKaj, thus I can play music on it via mplayer or aplay
<Lantizia> but aplay -l (or any listing of alsa devices) and it doesn't show up
<Lantizia> yeah already followed that guide
<BluesKaj> Lantizia, ok , I'm not familiar with bluetooth and my headset connects to the mobo for skype use ,...sorry i can't help more
<Lantizia> ok nvm :) thanks anyway
<jjj> good morning all , newb here and needed to know how to connect 10.04 to Windows 7 homegroup
<alex__> buenas !!
<hagabaka> I can't turn on desktop effects in KDE 4.5rc1, the settings window says "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues:"
<naknomik> Is there a way to get Win key behavior in Linux that is similar to what we see in Windows? For example, press 'Win' key to get menu, Press Win+E to get Dolphin, Win+R to run a command
<sp> hi all
<sp> who used the Kubuntu on a laptop ?
<crashev> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Mamarok> naknomik: you can confire that in the system Settings
<Mamarok> configure*
<naknomik> Mamarok: how?
<Mamarok> but only clicking the WIndow mey will do nothing, it is a meta key in Linux
<Mamarok> you will have to add a key to it
<Mamarok> like meta+ something
<naknomik> Mamarok: and that's what I'm confused about, why can't X do things that Windows can.
<Mamarok> naknomik: because Linux is not Windows, that key is not used the same way, as easy as that :)
<naknomik> Mamarok: but Linux is infinitely configurable, so shouldn't there be a way to have Linux work the way I want it?
<Mamarok> well, ask the developers to map the key differently, it is simply not implemented that way, file a wish
<Mamarok> and seriously I wouldn't want it to be mapped that way either, sinc with an additional meta key one can do much more shortcuts
<gebjgd> hello. everyone
<gebjgd> my laptop is so warm, and cpu has the temperature of 78
<gebjgd> i have already tried cpufreq-set, but lscpu is always the top frequence
<nasrullah1> hi
<nasrullah1> how to set up usb modem huewei e1550 to kubuntu lucid
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> how do i install all the kde help documentation?
<fayaz> in the kde help center
<coded32> Hiya.
<Monika> Booting the older kernel did not help. And grub2 only accepts the damn Shift key about 1 in 20 reboots -.-
<m_tadeu> why do I have stuff using kdesu instead of kdesudo?
<crashev> !fingerprint
<Reallycool> my kde has been having issues with suspend/wakeup, it often takes a long time to suspend, a long time to wake up, or crashes on wakeup. Any ideas of what could be causing this?
<atif> HI!
<gebjgd> Reallycool: dunno. but win7 has also this problem
<djustice> ok mr wizard: riddle me this: linker failure compiling udisks 1.0.1 against lvm2-2.02.70. wtf.
<Infinitum-Omega> Seeing as this is the only place i can get into lol my IP is banned @ DALnet
<Infinitum-Omega> yawn
<Reallycool> so, is there no solution to this suspend problem, am I the only one who has it?
<Reallycool> my kde has been having issues with suspend/wakeup, it often takes a long time to suspend, a long time to wake up, or crashes on wakeup. Any ideas of what could be causing this?
<Monika> (Trying again, maybe new people have come in the meantime.) I have installed today's updates and rebooted. Now my mouse pointer and icons are fuzzy. What can I do? Kubuntu 10.04, ati radeon with free driver. Rebooting the previous kernel did not solve it. Choosing another mouse pointer did not help.
<gebjgd> Monika: laptop?
<Monika> no, a pc, gebjgd
<gebjgd> Monika: then i have no idea
<Monika> why, what would the solution for a laptop be?
<gebjgd> Monika: the touchpad of laptop makes some problem for the mouse, the solution is to deaktive touchpad
<gebjgd> Monika: just for laptop
<Monika> This http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9051/mauszeigerartefakte.png is BTW what the artefacts look like ... not the mouse pointer itself, but the icons. The mouse pointer looks very similar.
#kubuntu 2010-07-11
<hoosiers83> how do i get kde to remember window size and position?  firefox, directories (i.e. home), etc
<ridin> i'm not on kde so i can't look it for you, but type in "windows" in the kick-off launcher
<hoosiers83> nope.  nothing there
<Reallycool> my kde has been having issues with suspend/wakeup, it often takes a long time to suspend, a long time to wake up, or crashes on wakeup. Any ideas of what could be causing this?
<Reallycool> my kde has been having issues with suspend/wakeup, it often takes a long time to suspend, a long time to wake up, or crashes on wakeup. Any ideas of what could be causing this?
<lucas_> oi
<havane31> hello
<havane31> i am looking for a grub manager for kubuntu 10.04
<havane31> i can t find it with kpackagekit
<portage> sudo apt-get install grub2
<havane31> i don t need grub only a grub manager
<havane31> to change some setting with a gui
<portage> i dont know
<havane31> ok
<portage> you must configure files in /etc/grub.d
<portage> read /etc/grub.d/README
<portage> this is text based configuration
<havane31> i prefer to do it with a gui
<havane31> i am not a grub expert
<havane31> i have found startup manager
<havane31> i gonna test it
<havane31> thanks portage
<portage> good luck
<BluesKaj> I changed my user password in the cli , but the wallet didn't register the change , i need to change it to the same pw ...any suggestions?
<portage> i think u can change wallet pw
<BluesKaj> yeah , just found it
<jillsmitt> hello everybody
<jillsmitt> i am a new kubuntu user
<Tazzypillar> Hello
<Tazzypillar> (does anybody know how I can use synaptic in kde? Or whatever equivalent there is)
<maco> Tazzypillar: kubuntu includes kpackagekit
<maco> kickoff -> computer -> kpackagekit
<maco> jillsmitt: howdy
<Tazzypillar> oh  yeah
<jillsmitt> maco: hi
<TeslaTony> Synaptic is also usable, but unless it's already installed, don't bother installing it. Command-line apt also works
<Tazzypillar> Okay, in that case how can I use kpackageit to get rid of the old linux kernels I have?
<Tazzypillar> I'm sorry, Im new to kde and Kpackageit is one of the things I'm having more trouble with
<jillsmitt> may i delete all gtk software and gtk library from kubuntu and how it will be work then without gtk?
<TeslaTony> Don't apologize for being new. If everyone knew what they were doing all the time, we wouldn't have this channel
<maco> Tazzypillar: search for "linux-image" in the search box in kpk and hit the X next to the ones you want to get rid of, then hit apply
<maco> !purekde | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jillsmitt> maco: thank you
<Tazzypillar> Ah, i see
<Tazzypillar> okay, thanks
<Tazzypillar> and that'll also get rid of them in grub?
<cato37> is there a good program that removes duplicate files?
<jillsmitt> maco: i want to use amarok but it has gtk dependency
<maco> it shouldnt...
<jillsmitt> how to install it without gtk libs?
<maco> it shouldnt depend on anything gtk
<maco> amarok is on the kubuntu cd
<maco> and there is NO gtk on that
<jillsmitt> it depends
<jillsmitt> i can give you a screenshot of kpk window
<jillsmitt> if it helps
<maco> huh. weird.
<maco> Depends: libgtk2.0-0
<maco> when did that happen...
<jillsmitt> i cant belive
<maco> yeah that is quite odd... i wonder why
<maco> i just left a message for amarok's release manager asking why that's there
<jillsmitt> thanks, when did they answer?
<jillsmitt> or will they...
<maco> well its still sleepy time in her country
<maco> but i expect she'll wake up in about 4 hours
<jillsmitt> her, nice =)
<jillsmitt> when her answer you request, how can i'll know what can i do to install it without gtk?
<maco> you can try doing a dpkg -i --force-depends to make it ignore dependency issues
<maco> but i make no guarantees of amarok actually working after you do that
<maco> (and youd want to go and install all the /other/ dependencies manually first)
<jillsmitt> or i install juk for a time and wait amarok dependencies has been fixed
<maco> that works
<maco> im guessing theres a plugin or something thats using tk
<maco> *gtk
<jillsmitt> gstreamer maybe
<maco> mmm kubuntu defaults to xine
<jillsmitt> but gstreamer in dependencies too
<maco> was "her, nice =)" because you're a her too? cuz there's an Ubuntu Women Project that has a channel #ubuntu-women
<jillsmitt> no =)
<jillsmitt> male
<maco> oh ok. well if youre interested anyway, http://women.ubuntu.com (excuse the ancienty web design, its being redone)
<jillsmitt> did you made it?
<maco> no, its about 2 years older than my UW involvement
<maco> Melodist: haha ok your nicks rock
<Melodist> huh?
<Melodist> oh damn!
<Melodist> Oh sorry about this D:
<maco> im just smiling at "melodist" and "rhapsodist"
<maco> yay musicians
<Melodist> i don't know why it's taking so long for my nicks to ping out, I'm restarting quite a bit to fix burg ;w;
<Melodist> heheh, I also have symphonist
<maco> :)
<jillsmitt> every nick finished by "ist"?
<Melodist> Except for my main one, yeah
<jillsmitt> try communist =)
<Melodist> Nah, these are all musical ists
<jillsmitt> oh, i see
<Melodist> argh ;o;
<Melodist> Why isn't burg workiiing
<jillsmitt> my wifi with kubuntu does not work
<jillsmitt> i dont know why...
<Melodist> there
<Melodist> hope it'll work now
<Rhapsodist> :I
<Rhapsodist> Okay, can anyone help me with Burg?
<burr__> nope
<burr__> anyone know a way that i can rip the first five seasons of house?
<burr__> i have three ripping programs, and none of them have worked
<jillsmitt> maco: if i want nvidia proprietary drivers, what commands can do this?
<maco> jockey-kde can install them
<jillsmitt> maco: thanks
<jillsmitt> maco: it is in the system settings, right?
<maco> i guess *shrug*
<maco> the hardware driver manager or something it might be called?
<maco> i havent used it
<jillsmitt> yes, it called "Hardware Drivers" in the "System" sub-menu
<jillsmitt> it downloads driver tree times
<jillsmitt> oh third was last
<jillsmitt> my splash screen has very low resolution now
<jillsmitt> is there something i can do to fix it?
<Tazzypillar> jillsmitt
<Tazzypillar> I have a fix~
<jillsmitt> cool, tell me please
<Tazzypillar> Nvidia or ATI? I dont think it makes a difference, but
<jillsmitt> nvidia
<Tazzypillar> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Tazzypillar> this should work
<Tazzypillar> Now I have a question; does anyone know how to make my text input cursor stop jumping around mid sentence?
<Tazzypillar> It's making me want to throw things now.
<jillsmitt> Tazzypillar: i cant understand what i need to do (from article)
<Tazzypillar> :o
<Tazzypillar> It has some commands
<Tazzypillar> like starting at apt-get install v86d or something of that sort
<Tazzypillar> Did you scroll down?
<Tazzypillar> because it takes awhile to get to the point
<jillsmitt> yes but there are logs and more
<jillsmitt> is this a [Fix/Workaround] commands?
<Tazzypillar> Yeah
<Tazzypillar> logs?_?
<Tazzypillar> i'm pretty sure you only need to run the commands like it says, just make sure to change the dimensions on the screen for what your screen has
<jillsmitt> wait a sec, i think i understand
<Tazzypillar> o:
<New_user> Hello fellow users
<jillsmitt> hello
<Krezkey> Anyone here that is a wiz with network problems ?
<Krezkey> Network management got disabled on my kubuntu 10.04 lts, and have no idea how it happened or how to fix it.
<Krezkey> hello jillsmitt
<jillsmitt> hi
<Krezkey> hope someone can help
<jillsmitt> wait and someone will help
<Krezkey> I know, there are a bunch of great people in these rooms.
<Krezkey> brb
<Krezkey> room seems dead tonight
<burr__> hi krezkey
<burr__> is the manager widget gone?
<Krezkey> there is network in system window
<mcurran> Has anyone created a workaround for the desktop icons being moved around after restart when you use a top panel?
<Krezkey> forgive me , I am still new to this OS
<burr__> but do you still have the widget in your system tray?
<Krezkey> yes it shows my wired connection. left click on it popup says not managed,right click popup says network management disabled
<Krezkey> btw Hi burr_
<Krezkey> and thanks for trying to help
<mcurran> anyone know what I'm taking about>
<burr__> there's a .cfg file
<burr__> i can't remember what it is
<burr__> you have to gksudo kate and then open it
<burr__> and change network managed = false to network managed=true
<Krezkey> now you are talking way out of my understanding
<Krezkey> I know what sudo is, but what is gksudo
<burr__> let me figure out what its called, then i can help you
<burr__> dunno
<burr__> i only started a few weeks ago
<burr__> i don't know the difference
<burr__> but i know sudo won't work
<Krezkey> thats what you typed above, thats why I asked
<burr__> because some guru told me how to do this
<Krezkey> oh, ok
<burr__> actually
<burr__> you should probably join #ubuntu and ask there
<burr__> theres a lot more people who know a lot more than me
<Krezkey> ok, hey anything is worth a try. Thanks for giving it a shot.
<burr__> no problem
<jillsmitt> maco: vlc dependencies is also...
<jillsmitt> deps containes libglade
<jillsmitt> The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.
<jillsmitt> what can i do?
<jillsmitt> solved
<jillsmitt> i need any SIP softphone programm for KDE
<jwc44> Kubuntu has been used. If you see the screen and run smplayer voice heard. What is the problem? Are you a codec issue?
<peter__> PIME Y
<peter__> taradox
<Tazzypillar> Hello, how can I install individual packages like kdebase-dev and kdebase-workspace-dev?
<jillsmitt> Tazzypillar: maybe it is `sudo apt-get install packagename`
<Tazzypillar> Yeah, but I was hoping I could do it through something like synaptic
<nikoz> эээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээээ
<Guest98471> sorry not to report this through the proper means, but I'm left with a pretty simple irssi and not much more ;)
<Guest98471> Has somebody else noticed that there's libqt4-webkit beta2 packages missing in maverick now?
<Mamarok> Guest98471: hm, why don't you use the default IRC clients in KDE, Konversation or Quassel?
<Mamarok> Guest98471: Questions about Maverick should go to #ubuntu+1
<Guest98471> (and therefore one is left uninstalled all packages of kde and console only)
<Guest98471> Mamarok... read up ;)
<Mamarok> Guest98471: still, this channel doesn't hadnle Maverick at all
<Guest98471> Mamarok: could you please tell me how to switch windows/channels in irssi ...
<Guest98471> I'm trying my best, you know
<Guest98471> lets try if /join is enough and I don't have to switch window...
<Mamarok> Guest98471: Alt+1 (2, 3, etc till 0)
<aorr> hi, i normally use my own java chat to connect freenode. but today it's giving me an error, can you check if it works pls? http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com
<Mamarok> aorr: no, but you could try to give the error you gert. Also, why do you use Java chat when you can have proper cleints that come with KDE?
<Mamarok> clients*
<aorr> i like java
<hp> ciao
<hp> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<slow-motion> hi
<jillsmitt> i have ktorrent, but it does not works
<jillsmitt> i use wireless network
<avihay> could be that the network is blocked, or the torrent is dead
<jillsmitt> avihay: i am trying to kill -9 ktorrent (pid) but it still alive
<jillsmitt> zombie
<avihay> humm, a bad case of un-dead infestation... sounds scary
<avihay> try signal 7, I think that's terminate
<jillsmitt> no effect
<jillsmitt> avihay: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/20439
<afief> When I try to run qtcreator I get "IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon" anybody knows what's going on?
<thoomee> hello everybody
<hoosiers83> i asked yesterday but no solution.... is there a way for kde to remember window size and position?  i.e. firefox wont remember to open maximized, directories will open on either side, wont stay centered
<Dragnslcr> hoosiers83- in the window menu (far left button in the window frame), Advanced -> Special Window Settings
<That_Guy_Will> so...if I'm trying to change my screen res from 800 x 600 to 1024 x 768, i would edit the Section "Screen" part in xorg.conf, yeah?
<T34> I'm having trouble with my wifi card afer I put the computer to sleep
<T34> I'm not able to connect to my wireless router after a sleep session
<T34> Is this problem familiar to anyone?
<T34> The only way I'm able to connect is if I physically disconnect my wifi adapter and then reconnect it to the computer again
<T34> This is quite inconvenient
<BluesKaj> T34, maybe the wallet manager needs your password afterwards , I don't bother with sleep mode , but in lucid my wifi needs wallet pw after each boot.
<T34> I've set up my wallet so that I don't have to enter any password at all
<T34> The password is blank
<BluesKaj> I tried that but mine won't accept blamn
<BluesKaj> err blank
<T34> Okay, I always had to enter the password at each login, so I just changed the password to blank which worked on my system
<T34> for some reason this is not an issue at all in GNOME
<T34> A friend of mine had the very same problem, and he managed to solve the problem by creating a script which removes a special file that stores the state of the network adapter
<T34> A removal of that in addition to restarting the network system solved his issue
<T34> And I'm out of luck, since my comp doesn't store that state in some file (not that I have found at least)
<T34> The script was basicly something like this: sudo stop network manager
<T34> sudo rm /path/to/special/file.state
<T34> sudo start network manager
<T34> All the threads that I've found on the net are ment for obsolete distro versions, so the instructions given there doesn't apply to my system
<T34> I'm not able to get my microphone working either
<T34> Sound playpack works like a charm, but capture seems impossible.
<T34> :(
<T34> I
<T34> I've tried all sorts of solutions (ALSA, OSS, JACK), and right now I'm using PulseAudio
<T34> What is recommended for capture?
<T34> JACK seems to be somewhat more incompatible with differens audio applications
<T34> Just a few programs seem to support that solution
<hasan> #perl
<hasan> join #perl
<TME> salut
<jledbest> how can I turn off the notification popups in the bottom left?
<jledbest> nevar!
<Senang> what's the channel for 10.10?
<Senang> oh nm ubuntu+1 duh..
<Idhan> if I have two ubuntu computer (under the same router), how can I make a ssh connection using the computer name instead of the a ip? I always get "could not resolve hostname"
<sona> Idhan: check out /etc/hosts
<Idhan> sona: thank you
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help with nvidia driver. on the latest 2.6.32-23 kernel i cannot install the nvidia-current driver as it has problem with the kernel objects any ideas how i can remedy the situation
<lamacand> help create new greyed out?
<Daughain> Anyone know if there are blackberry drivers for linux out yet?
<Fleck> hey, my friend installet kubuntu today, has kde startup sound, but no sound in vlc, flash in firefox...
<Fleck> any ideas?
<urgen> welcome to kubuntu
<urgen> :-)
<Fleck> ;p
<urgen> I think there is a bug, but the maintainers refuse to admin because they say it is a configuration issue
<urgen> anyway
<urgen> I didn't take good notes but but did manage to get sound working for a while until, for some reason it shuts off
<urgen> then Ihave to reboot
<Fleck> ;/
<blain> i have no problem with sound
<urgen> kubuntu?
<blain> yes
<urgen> even in wine?
<urgen> :-)
<blain> i refuse to use gnome
<blain> i don't use wine
<blain> i rather use a VM for full compatebility
<urgen> ya I should
<blain> and my cpu does full virtualizatoin
<blain> cpu/board
<Fleck> i have sound too, but i have card with hardware mix so...
<urgen> I'm on a cheap acer using alsa
<urgen> and pulseaudio
<blain> ah
<blain> i had acer back in the day
<urgen> part of why I picked ubuntu
<blain> until the day i found a bug in their firmware
<urgen> no one else would even try to support
<blain> oki
<blain> hang on
<blain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<urgen> :-)  you watching cup?
<blain> yeah through a stream
<blain> why
<Idhan> how can I edith a mouse theme on kde??
<Idhan> *edith
<Idhan> *
<Idhan> *edit
<ridin> idhan, hold
<ridin> oh, i can't get into kde right now, sorry
<blain> why not :/
<ridin> idhan, try searching "appearance" or "mouse" in the kick off
<Idhan> ridin: ok
<XXY> hallo???
<dorkface> Hi all.  I want to set my window manager to do the following behavior:  When I am using the console program "konsole", NEVER EVER steal the focus while I am in the window.  If the focus is anywhere else, behave normally.  How would I do this?
<XXY> oh... hi
<dorkface> hey
<XXY> I'm not verry good in English!!!
<dorkface> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dorkface> doh :)
<XXY> ok
<Dragnslcr> dorkface- open Konsole, then in the window menu (far left button in the window frame), go to Advanced -> Special Window Settings. On the Workarounds tab, you can set the focus stealing level
<dorkface> Dragnslcr: hmm...I did as you said, but applications still seem to be stealing focus :/
<dorkface> Dragnslcr: I verified that it is "active" by exiting out of the settings, re-clicking on "special window settings -> workarounds", and saw that the "focus stealing prevention" was still checked
<crashev> there is something broken with java in lucid lynx 32bit, when trying to run javaws I get: Bad installation. Error invoking Java VM (execv): No such file or directory <- anyone knows how to fix this ?
<Zhenya> hi guys! I am having trouble with usb devices mounting. It takes anywhere from 10min-hour for it to recognize the device
<BenPA> hi all ... I cannot find the answer to this issue ... I installed wicd on my dell 1545n and have installed 3 different distros ... Linux Mint 9 , Kubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 ... I uninstalled knetworkmanager but keep having the issue of somehow the wireless holding my 192.168.1.1 IP and also making reference to WPA and not grabing my IP automatically from my router which is WEP.  I have to ... not always .. do sudo ifdown -a then ifup with
<BenPA> connection id for it to connect
<kubuntuman-usa-3> Hey is there anyway to dock the kopete messenger to the side of your screen?
<derdon> good evening!
<derdon> are there any alternative applications to amarok? I'd like to have an audio player which uses Qt as well as a seperate library to manage my music
<ridin> derdon: smplayer uses qt
<perfectpete216> Hey guys, I could use some help
<derdon> ridin: ok, I'll take a look at it
<perfectpete216> I just got a copy of Linux Format and it came with a tri-boot live DVD of Ubuntu flavors, and when I work in the Kubuntu live, the plasma desktop resets with the widgets in the original place. Do they have patches for this? Is this fixable?
<derdon> ridin: "SMPlayer intends to be a complete front-end for MPlayer" (quoted from smplayer's webpage)
<derdon> ridin: I don't want to have a replacement for mplayer
<derdon> ridin: I need an audio player
<ridin> ah, i just searched qt in the ubuntu software center
<ridin> ok, i'm not sure
<derdon> hm
<derdon> I could search for a good qt client for MPD or XMMS2
<perfectpete216> Could anyone help me?
<perfectpete216> Nevermind. I'm just gonna wait for Mint KDE, this is ridiculous.
<avihay> if  <perfectpete216> would have waited for 2 mor min, he would have gotten his answer
<avihay> more*
<Reallycool> my kde has been having issues with suspend/wakeup, it often takes a long time to suspend, a long time to wake up, or crashes on wakeup. Any ideas of what could be causing this?
<avihay> is it a kde issue or ubuntu issue?
<Reallycool> Both, a kubuntu issue
<Reallycool> well
<Reallycool> KDE, it works fine in GNOME
<avihay> well, suspend doesn't work on my computer, atall
<avihay> and hibernate works reasonably fast, when it feels like working and not crashing my computer
<avihay> so it's a kde issue
<Reallycool> yeah
<Reallycool> so no solution?
<Reallycool> from what I can tell, I'm the only person with this problem
<Reallycool> I guess I'll just try it in fedora and see if the problem continues, I'm getting nowhere, here
<MeanderingCode> hello all
<MeanderingCode> why might krfb refuse uninvited connections when set to accept them?
<caleb_> apply
<MeanderingCode> caleb_: if that's for me, i did apply
<caleb_> mmm ¿local or remote connection?
<caleb_> local network or remte
<MeanderingCode> local
<melissawm> is g77 not available in kubuntu 10.04?
#kubuntu 2011-07-04
<PythonSnake> Why is ark promptimg me again but i ticked apply to all ?
<PythonSnake> is that normal ?
 * Linkmaster_ is spamming boards
<Linkmaster_> what is kpresenters file format saved as?
<jordan__> PythonSnake, im getting back into programming i have a question whats the best ide for python?
<PythonSnake> !best | jordan__
<ubottu> jordan__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> jordan__: try kdevelop
<jordan__> omg i dont wanna have to setup that thing
<PythonSnake> lol
<jordan__> are you kidding me?
<jordan__> lol
<PythonSnake> ?
<jordan__> i just need something for python
<jordan__> and doesnt look like crap on a stock
<PythonSnake> IDLE ?
<jordan__> stick*
<PythonSnake> jordan__: Python IDLE is simple :)
<jordan__> idle?
<jordan__> i may try that
<PythonSnake> jordan__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDLE_(Python)
<jordan__> thanks
<PythonSnake> jordan__: no problem
<jordan__> wait a minute i go into idle when i type in python
<jordan__> ill just look around
<PythonSnake> jordan__: my pc just froze
<PythonSnake> :(
<jordan__> python, your probably like me you bought a cheap you you what computer lol
<PythonSnake> jordan__: ?
<zafer> hi all
<zafer> 'unhandled pmc intr status bit '
<zafer> what is this
<PythonSnake> what do you mean ?
<jordan__> sorry i have talking at a different channel
<jordan__> hard to have two conversations at once lol
<jordan__> your probably like me you bought a cheap you know what computer*
<PythonSnake> ??
<jordan__> pythonsnake, im not going to get ban for here
<jordan__> i do need help most of the time :(
<PythonSnake> lol
<jordan__> from*
<sheedakim> zzz...
<jordan__> python, i was wondering about chromium gui
<jordan__> cause you dont use gtk if you dont want to
<jordan__> scrollbar completely different etc
<jordan__> did you see how big the source code?
<jordan__> i abandon ship
<PythonSnake> jordan__: ?
<jordan__> ?
<jordan__> im not saying i could comprehend it
<jordan__> just saying i was curious
<PythonSnake> jordan__: do you like dolphin or konqeror more ?
<jordan__> dolphin :)
<PythonSnake> why
<jordan__> well i dont really know
<jordan__> looks nice :)
<Linkmaster> yofel: mind helping me with one last thing?
<Linkmaster> whup, you're away, my apologies
<Linkmaster> I just installed koffice from source, but its not available system-wide, nor can I launch it in anyway. How can I make it launchable?
<Linkmaster> okay, I've mostly got it according to this: http://wiki.koffice.org/index.php?title=Building/Building_KOffice#Running_KOffice_applications
<thinhhoang> hi, my plasma notifier is not working, how can I fix it? it only shows up in ugly grey box.
<prabintweet> Good morning
<prabintweet> How is kubuntu rocking
<soziety> hello, I am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619831, I need block internet access completly if vpn down, any idea?
<uberfrau> hey guys, adjusting kmix volume isn't working (though it shows it working), but when i go into playback control and change volume, it works. so it's showing the volume changing, but not actually changing it. how could i troubleshoot this problem? (kubuntu 10.10)
<nguyenvanson> vietnamer
<valorie> uberfrau: some apps have their own independent volume control
<valorie> what app are you using?
<uberfrau> valorie: ? it worked before, by what app am i using, do you mean the stream?
<valorie> the application you are using to listen to the stream
<valorie> for instance, I'm listening to a stream in Amarok right now
<valorie> the amarok volume has the most effect, but I can also lower the volume using kmix
<valorie> seems to be working better in 11.04 than it did in 10.10 though
<valorie> have you tried looking at Alsamixer?
<valorie> which works in the console, but is sort of graphical
<nguyenvanson> anyone using kubuntu 4.11
<uberfrau> o.o
<uberfrau> valorie: it's ALSA plug-in
<uberfrau> o_O
<nguyenvanson> :D
<valorie> nguyenvanson: I'm not sure kubuntu even existed that early -- unless you mean 11.04
<nguyenvanson> I'm currently using kubuntu 4.11
<nguyenvanson> I want to make icon theme for my country but do not know how anyone can guide me to be not
<nguyenvanson> I want to make icon theme for my country but do not know how anyone can guide me to be not
<nguyenvanson> ?
<well_laid_lawn> nguyenvanson: you want someone to guide you to be not what?
<nguyenvanson> I'm stuck in a file theme.index it really confusing
<nguyenvanson> I'm very bad English
<nguyenvanson> I'm stuck in a file theme.index it really confusing
<well_laid_lawn> nguyenvanson: I normally start with a working theme.index and use the replace function in my editor
<well_laid_lawn> nguyenvanson: keep it in the channel please - I don't know everything
<well_laid_lawn> and someone might be able to help
<nguyenvanson> I do a file but it does not completely change all the icon
<well_laid_lawn> nguyenvanson: then there will be sim links you missed or something
<nguyenvanson> if you are may be minh giúp could not be
<nguyenvanson> you can help me could not be
<nguyenvanson> me will send all of me for you
<well_laid_lawn> nguyenvanson: I'm not going to build your theme for you sorry
<well_laid_lawn> it takes time and effort
<nguyenvanson> thanks anyway
<mauro_> hello everyone
<mauro_> I am getting the following message after executing apt-get update (kubuntu 11.04)
<mauro_> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Kubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110427)/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<mauro_> any idea?
<Tm_T> mauro_: yes, unless you're interested on using CD as a package source, remove it from apt sources (:
<mauro_> Tm_T: thanks
<mauro_> I will have a look in the source list
<Tm_T> it's right in top most likely (:
<Tm_T> also for how to do it via GUI, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mauro_> Tm_T: good thanks a lot
<mauro_> Tm_T: solved (I cannot understand how the cdrom source was added in the list)
<ReMatrix> Buongionro a tutti
<Tm_T> K'day
<Ceno3x> hi guys
<Ceno3x> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 11.04 with an nvidia card and so far it's been a complete trainwreck
<Ceno3x> I'd like some advice, is there any configuration known to work? would 10.10 work better with an nvidia card?
<James147> Carnage__: It would help if you told us what problems you are having
<James147> Ceno3x:  ^^ sorry
<Ceno3x> James147: ok, I thought it'd be a more well known problem. With the proprietary driver and compositing the computer freezes all the time, without compositing there's visual "garbage" that appears on screen all the time
<Ceno3x> tried the open-source, it also crashed and sleep stopped working
<Ceno3x> what I was wondering is if there's some driver that's known to be rock solid with kde
<James147> Ceno3x: well its not a common problem these days as far as I know
<James147> Ceno3x: what card do you have?
<Ceno3x> James147: well.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Ceno3x> James147: nvidia GT 330M
<James147> Ceno3x: ahh, a mobile card... yeah have seen some issues with them in the past
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ceno3x> James147: O_O I need to work on my thesis and this is being a disaster, I thought the weekend would be enough to install the damn thing but here am I still
<James147> Ceno3x: well, you could try 10.10 or 10.04 and see if they work any better... but I am afraid I do not know of a way to solve the problem
<Ceno3x> James147: I was on 10.04 with some degree of success. But I really wanted to try out kde 4.6
<Ceno3x> James147: does 11.04 get the latest kde updates, or is there some special ppa? maybe updating to the latest packages would solve the issue
<stefan`> hi
<stefan`> did anyone also have a problem sending mails through kmail, 2.1.0?
<stefan`> my mails reside in the outbox, although a default smtp server is given in the config
<James147> Ceno3x: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, to add the kde ppa ,  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Ceno3x> James147: BluesKaj thx, I'm gonna try a full update and pray to a couple different gods
<stefan`> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> cees_, juat update then dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, ^
<Ceno3x> BluesKaj: you mean "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<BluesKaj> just
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> after adding the ppa of course
<Ceno3x> I use aptitude usualy, I just did "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade", not interely sure if the result is different
<James147> Ceno3x: you want full-upgrade then (or use dist-upgrade which means the same thing... aptitude knows about both)
<Ceno3x> James147: could you explain the difference between running aptitude upgrade and aptitude dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, aptitude used to be my fav package manager/handler as well, but in 11.04 it's been depracated , or so I'm told .
<Ceno3x> BluesKaj: it's not "deprecated" per se, it's just not in the default install anymore
<BluesKaj> yeah , that too
<BluesKaj> it never was the default afaik
<James147> Ceno3x: cant remember what upgrade does.... last I remember it was depracated and suggestred you used safe- or full- upgrade  (at least from waht I remember)... but the essential difference between safe- and full (as well as just upgrade and dist-upgrade on apt-get) is that safe wont install new packages or remove unneeded packages where as full will meaning safe is safer but might not upgrade everything
<James147> BluesKaj: its not deperacated but is not installed on *ubuntu any more by default under the assumption that they want to use apt-get and dont need two packagemanager (and they need to save space on the cd) ^^ but the program its self is still developed and I think debian are now faviouring aptitude
<Ceno3x> James147: is there anyway to quickly see which packages are supplie by which ppa? In the ubuntu software center there'a  list of ppas on the left which then show which packages they provide. Does package kit do something of the like?
<bigbrovar> Ceno3x: install muon software center, it has that feature
<Ceno3x> bigbrovar: thx, will do
<bigbrovar> Ceno3x: also have u tried using wvdial for your 3 modem issues.
<bigbrovar> wvdial was the old tool used in configuring 3g cards and the likes, but it was decided that since network manager does all the job and does it well it was nolonger needed. I always find it to just work in my case and takes lil effort even though its a commandline tool
<Ceno3x> bigbrovar: I don't think you meant to talk to me? I have no modem issues
<Ceno3x> bigbrovar: yeah, muon is just what I was looking for, thx a lot!
<bigbrovar> u might want to try it out. the catch is that its not installed by default on ubuntu anymore so u would have to download it. (you are effed if u dont have a secondary internet connection)
<bigbrovar> oh someone was here complaining about his thesis and some network issues
<bigbrovar> maybe I got it wrong then
<BluesKaj> James147, I read an short article about aptitude not on par with apt-get anymore over depends issues and package builds, in 11.04
<Ceno3x> bigbrovar: I was just complaining about my thesis, no modem was involved : -p
<bigbrovar> Ceno3x: oh ok.. goes I need glasses then :p
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Ceno3x> I think xorg-edgers just raped my package management
<Ceno3x> only one way to find out
<excognac> What is the matter if kubuntu does not shut down properly? The screen dims and then nothing... It occurs occasionally...
<Ceno3x> hi guys
<Ceno3x> I'm trying to install nvidia-current from xorg-edgers, but apt-get insists that it has to remove 130 kde packages in other to do that. I don't understand what's happening here
<Ceno3x> the driver version is 275.09.07 and I can download it from nvidia.com instead, should I? Should I read some special guide?
<spirov92> hi, flash player stopped working after I ran some updates. The browser just doesn't load the plugin. Has anyone else had this problem?
<spirov92> tried chrome, firefox and rekonq btw
<Ceno3x> ouch : -\
<paolo_> Hi. I'm searching for an application which consists in a customizable grid of buttons, each one having its customizable icon and the possibility to add an action to each button. Something like that: http://people.easter-eggs.org/~valos/wmdrawer/  (which has many problems). Any idea?
<tsimpson> spirov92: have you got the latest update? (it was released a few days ago)
<spirov92> yeah, it updated a couple of days ago
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<johannes__> hi, kubuntu automatically announces .udisks-ssh .libvirt and .workstation informations on my local network, can someone else simply click on them and then control my virtual machines/filesystems ?
<mranima> is there something like Gnome DO but for KDE cause Synapse does not work very well.
<chasr> Hi,  I am fixing to go from ubuntu 10.10 to kbuntu 11.04.
<chasr> right now my / part is 12.5 of 75 gB -- my personal files are on an other part.
<chasr> I need to split / to get a partition for kubunto 11.04
<chasr> I'm wondering what % to leave for gnome 10.10 and what % I should give to Kubuntu 11.04
<jay> Hello
<J95> hello
<ddy92i> hi
<J95> I have a question on Nvidia
<J95> can someone help?
<ddy92i> say
<J95> ok
<J95> well I am not sure whether to get a Geforce 9800 or a Gefroce 9500 ot a GTX card
<J95> ??
<J95> Which one will last the longest??
<J95> One of my freinds has a Geforce 9500 to play Starcraft 2
<J95> ok...
<J95> ?
<ddy92i> ok
<J95> so what do u guys suggest?
<J95> ddy92i?
<ddy92i> Geforce 9800 is better
<J95> why??
<J95> What about the Gtx cards??
<J95> They are newer?
<J95> ??
<alexandre> plop
<ubuntu4shane> ok, got an odd problem on one of my kids accounts, the mouse is limited to a small sliver of the screen, not in the middle and not on the right side
<ubuntu4shane> any ideas??
<ubuntu4shane> by the way on other accounts it is fine, so somehow it is an account setting problem
<ubuntu4shane> no one around?  Everyone out on picnics waiting to see fireworks??
<alexandre> have you tried turning it off and on again ?
<ubuntu4shane> alexandre: yeah, she has logged out and back in a few times, it has been like this for a week, and I'm just getting around to checking it out.
<alexandre> Well... I'm not an informatic professional, so I can't help you... Sorry
<ubuntu4shane> hmm, best I can think to do is, wipe the account and start with a clean slate, guess that is better than nothing
<alexandre> yea, try that
<ubuntu4shane> problem, is we don't know what caused it, soo, that  kind of leaves me at a loss
<ubuntu4shane> or setup a second user for her
<disse> hey guys
<disse> I have a question. I'm Using the actual kubuntu natty with my graphics card nvidia geforce 8800gts. Effects of the Destkop are doing their work. But i wanted to see some southpark episodes and they're green and so on. False colors. Is the nvidia driver, which is installed by standart the open source one?
<Quintasan> disse: The default driver in Kubuntu for NVidia cards is the open source one
<Quintasan> disse: Please use Additional drivers from the KMenu to install the nvidia closed-source driver
<disse> hmm, any reason with the open source driver?
<Quintasan> disse: AFAIC we are not allowed to ship the driver by default
<disse> hmmm, which drivers in kmenu? where?
<disse> kk, i'll install it per hand, no problem
<Quintasan> disse: It's under System tab in application menu
<Quintasan> Should be called "Additional drivers"
<disse> aaah
<disse> i didn't saw it till jet, thanx
<disse> if not, i had choose the debian way (fu english, sry)
<Quintasan> disse: You're welcome, that should do the trick, please note that this version of driver is unfortunately affected by  bug #760632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<disse> thank you, hmm, there stands, that unity cannot rin without the nvidia driver, the proprietary. How can they deliver it by default?
<Quintasan> disse: No idea, I am not using unity :)
<disse> hehe
<disse> I'm using kde, cuz gnome gone shiat and unity sucks :P
<alesan> hi! which program can I use to take a picture with my webcam?
<disse> http://www.infohit.net/blog/post/taking-snapshots-from-a-webcam-under-linux.html
<DeltaEpsilon> are there going to be a kde 4.7 rc  release in the repo?
<fooker22> Hello
<wesley_> ola
#kubuntu 2011-07-05
<SIR_Taco> ok, back to here... haha
<ddy92i> wtf
<SIR_Taco> well, hello confused ddy92i
<ddy92i> mdr
<SIR_Taco> idk, ianal, rtfm?
<Pythux> salut ddy92i
<ddy92i> salut
<SIR_Taco> bonjour
<Pythux> how can i reinstall ark?
<Pythux> help.
<jay> Hello
<K231> hello
<SIR_Taco_> hello James1479
<K231> Hi Sir
<SIR_Taco_> er, jay
<K231> Taco
<K231> Sir taco care to pvt chat?
<SIR_Taco_> hi K231
<SIR_Taco_> depends on what we're private chatting about... lol
<K231> ehh
<K231> about plastic surgery for a relative of mine..
<SIR_Taco_> K231: haha ok
<SIR_Taco_> never any ops when you need them
<K231> Hello
<K231> anyone here??
<SIR_Taco_> Since there doesn't seem to be any OPs around at the moment... just igrnore K231 (even though she/he left.... IP 71.163.245.81)
<kiki__> helloooooooooooooooooo
<kiki__> anyonr home ??
<kiki__> e*
<kiki__> I have a question
<kiki__> anyone can answer it
<kiki__> it is an easy one
<kiki__> it looks like no one is here
<OerHeks> jups
<kiki__> wow
<kiki__> what's up hex
<kiki__> how are you ??
<OerHeks> waiting for difficult Q
<kiki__> :)
<kiki__> reading some stuff
<kiki__> and didn't understand something
<OerHeks> pls ask
<kiki__> linux kernel related
<kiki__> how hard is to develop an OS (like ubunty) with linux kernel
<kiki__> ??
<kiki__> is it hard
<kiki__> is medium hard
<kiki__> or not hard at all
<OerHeks> if you can pay the workers, it still is hard.
<kiki__> I mean everything is already there
<kiki__> just need a file system
<kiki__> and some apps
<OerHeks> filesystem, packaging an distribution system ..
<OerHeks> development, support, testing
<kiki__> why do I need packaging  ?
<kiki__> it is there
<kiki__> RPM
<kiki__> is GPL
<OerHeks> rpm is not debian or the packaging ubuntu is using
<kiki__> is it GPL
<kiki__> I mean everything is GPL
<kiki__> just use it
<OerHeks> why re-invent the wheel ..
<kiki__> trying to figure out
<kiki__> an embedded linux
<kiki__> for a real time atsks
<kiki__> tasks
<kiki__> with a preemptive scheduler
<kiki__> on my own
<kiki__> is it hard ??
<kiki__> no GUI
<kiki__> just simple one
<OerHeks> depends on the language you programm
<kiki__> C
<kiki__> maybe c++
<kiki__> C and C++
<kiki__> is it hard ?
<kiki__> have you tried ?
<kiki__> actually
<kiki__> it doesn't has to be preemptive
<OerHeks> i'm no c / c++ programmer, i would use an easy scripting language like python for simple programming
<kiki__> I understand
<kiki__> but
<kiki__> scripting is scripting
<kiki__> it is not programming
<kiki__> in a sense
<kiki__> it can run on hardware alone
<kiki__> it needs some software support
<kiki__> interpreter
<kiki__> at minimum
<kiki__> where are you from ?
<lucio_> dasda
<PandoraGaming> how do i get kubuntu to start in console not KDE.  I want it to bootup that way and if i need to use kde i can type startx
<PandoraGaming> how do i get kubuntu to start in console not KDE.  I want it to bootup that way and if i need to use kde i can type startx
<josimar> oiee
<josimar> heloo
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I want the hard drives to be mounted right from startup , is there a setting to enable this ?
<mohamad> Hi guys, I want a command line that copy files in many folders to a one place
<alesan> hi, the "normal" ubuntu has pulseaudio, what about kubuntu?
<alesan> does it have something similar?
<bomber> mp3 player?
<alesan> bomber, me?
<bomber> alesan,  yes
<alesan> I do not understand what you mean
<alesan> pulseaudio is a layer between ALSA and applications
<bomber> alesan,  ohh ok sorry... yes its available for kubuntu as well
<alesan> basically what happens is that on my mom's PC that runs normal ubuntu, I can set the volume 150%, 200%, that is the pulseaudio layer that applies dynamic compression to the sound in order to make it louder
<alesan> in principle quality suffers but in several cases the original audio is recorded too low
<alesan> so I was wondering if there was somethng similar for Kubuntu too
<bomber> yes that same program is available
<bomber> i just checked on my system and its installed on my system and i have kubuntu 11.04
<alesan> 11.04 too here but why is it not installed?
<alesan> and installed does not mean running...
<bomber> well thats true
<alesan> ps ax | grep pulseaudio
<bomber> did you run kpackagekit and see if its installed?
<bomber> yup i have it running
<alesan> ok thanks
<geoff__> hello
<areichman> hello geoff__
<geoff__> I have GNUe installed, but when I try running a helloworld script in python I get an ImportError for gnue.common.apps.GClientApp. Noones on the GNUe channel right now so I figured I'd ask you guys...
<geoff__> running Kubuntu 11.04 AMD64
<areichman> sorry, no idea about python
<geoff__> k
<error> how do i install wine?
<error> im a kubuntu noob.
<spirov92> sudo apt-get install wine?
<rdallarmi> hi, all of a sudden, opengl based desktop effects have stopped working. XRender based (if I change it manually) still works but they are not nearly as good. Is there a way to bring back whatever setting has gone wrong, to it's original value? I have a  randeon 5770 with Kubuntu open source drivers
<Delta_> where are we going to see the kde 4.7rc release in the ppa?
<rdallarmi> this board is dead
<James1479> rdallarmi: not always
<rdallarmi> of course, just when "I" need help :))
<espen_> Hey, Anyone can help me with a problem?
<espen_> no one?
<James1479> espen_: no one can help if you dont say waht your problem is
<espen_> Sorry, The problem is that I have Linux on my laptop and it`s not showing my battery status :s I have tried everything :'æ(
<espen_> :'(
<espen_> *
<James1479> define not showing
<espen_> Linux can`t read my battery
<espen_> status
<svaksha> espen_: what did you try?
<espen_> I haven't tried anything yet
<James1479> espen_: then how do you know it cannot read it ^^
<espen_> I`m very new to Linux
<espen_> because this is the case
<espen_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-49045.html
<espen_> And I dont understand a thing ;p
<James1479> espen_: saying soemthing like "the battery widget is showing 0% batter all the time" is better then "Linux cannt read my battery" give us more to work with
<espen_> The battery widget does not appear, and when I add the battery Applet to panel, it says 'Missing' In battery status
<James1479> thats better :)
<espen_> good ;)
<James1479> anything at /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/
<espen_> When I do a cd to that directory it says 'No such file or directory'
<James1479> espen_: at which level?
<espen_> home
<espen_> it works now
<espen_> Alarm, info and state are in the BAT1
<James1479> espen_: can you pastebin the contents of them#
<James1479> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<forbin> hold me closer tiny dancer
<forbin> ping
<espen_> james1479: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638338/ Is this what you ment?
<James1479> espen_: no, the contents of them
<espen_> ah okay
<espen_> will do
<James1479> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/*
<James1479> ^^ the output of that
<Peace-> James1479: hey james
<James1479> Heya Peace-
<espen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638339/
<espen_> Thats it
<James1479> heh
<espen_> is it bad?
<James1479> my guess is that is a problem with acpi not diticting your battery... but I am afraid I do not know how to fix it
<James1479> espen_: ^^
<espen_> Ah, Okay, thats ok
<espen_> thx anyway
<nguyenvanson> vietnamer co ai k
<nguyenvanson> thinhhoang o vn phai k
<hanan> hi
<hanan> i am using Kubuntu and have the feed reader Agregator, i would like to know if there is a way to sync it with google reader so that when i have read a feed using each one of them it will be marked as read in both of them.
<hanan> hope the question undersoodable.
<suncica> ?
<abudawud> hi
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone know if the recent kernel update was to include ""pcie_aspm=force" (a partial fix for the power regression - http://is.gd/wxGuyB)? I googled around a good bit but couldn't find a proper changelog for the current Ubuntu kernel.
<yofel> contrast: not that I know of. And I personally disabled it again since it seems I DID get system lockups with ASPM on
<contrast> yofel: So to clarify, after the recent kernel update, you added that line to the default kernel options in /etc/default/grub, got lock-ups, then removed it and got no more lock-ups?
<yofel> yep, I looked at the changelog. The kernel update had nothing todo with ASPM
<contrast> Last ?: Where'd you find that changelog? :D
<yofel> contrast: which kernel version are you running?
<contrast> derp, nevermind... /usr/share/doc, i'm guessing... sometimes i forget to check the obvious. :\
<contrast> yofel: Many thanks for your help. Time to risk breakage now. Peace.
<hazamonzo_> hey folks. Just installed kubuntu 11 and im happy to see most of my stuff works. (sound and wobbly windows) Im using an ATI card and i haven't installed the drivers for it though. i think it might perform better with these drivers... if i enable them and it breaks will removing them put me back to where i am now?
<hazamonzo_> I don't want to break my OS on a chance of better performance
<James1479> hazamonzo_: yes, removing them should revert you back... depenmding on how the config utilities work you may just need to rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to default to the default drivers (at thats thats how it works for nvidia)
<hazamonzo_> James1479: Cheers mate. Lets give it a try :)
<jcgs> hi
<hazamonzo> James1479: Hurrah!
<hazamonzo> James1479: desktop rendering is alot faster now :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<PythonSnake> Hi
<PythonSnake> How can i remove ark ?
<James1479> PythonSnake: try sudo apt-get remove ark... see if it wants to remvoe anything else
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: do not do it
<Ddpbf> it will pull half of kde
<ikonia> PythonSnake: please don't cross post, you've already asked in #ubuntu
<James1479> ^^ yeah I wouldnt advise it unless you have a really good reason
<James1479> Ddpbf: Dont see whyt it would do that
<Ddpbf> wait a minut
<Ddpbf> actually it wont
<Ddpbf> it will pull only metapackage
<Ddpbf> it is safe to remove
<James1479> though it does remove kubuntu-desktop... which can cause problems when upgrading to the next version
<Ddpbf> James1479: exactlly
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: is that absolutly neccessary ?
<Ddpbf> i mean ark is well integrated in KDE :)
<ikonia> there is no need to remove it
<PythonSnake> when i right click and extract an archive with ark, it continues to prompt me again but i've already ticked ''apply to all''
<Ddpbf> errr
<James1479> PythonSnake: you could try resettings its settings by renaming or removing ~?.kde/share/config/arkrc
<Ddpbf> it is matter of configuration
<James1479> thats ~/ sorry :)
<PythonSnake> how to do it ?
<PythonSnake> i need to do it in the ctrl+alt+f1 console ?
<James1479> PythonSnake: its just a file, so navagate to ~/.kde/share/config by what ever means you want (dolphin can do it) and delete or rename it
<Ddpbf> mv ~/.kde/share/config/arkrc ~/.kde/share/config/arkrc~
<James1479> ^^ or that
<James1479> but close ark first :)
<PythonSnake> it doesn't work
<PythonSnake> i need to logout-login ?
<James1479> you should need to, just restart ark
<PythonSnake> same problem
<PythonSnake> :/
<ikonia> maybe worth logging it as a bug then
<PythonSnake> :)
<selvakumaran> hell there.,
<PythonSnake> found that : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188009
<ubottu> KDE bug 188009 in general "ark continues to prompt on existing files even when 'overwrite all' is pressed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<selvakumaran> hello there.,
<James1479> PythonSnake: what version of kde are you using?///
<PythonSnake> James1479: 4.6.4
<James1479> that bug report seems to be old ^^
<selvakumaran> i just tried debain linux, it over writed my GRUB list, now ubuntu in last, how can i recover from this, so that ubuntu will be in the first priority..!
<James1479> PythonSnake: might want to test a new user (just to make sure it isnt one of your configs) and submit a new bugrepport if you encounter it on the new user
<James1479> selvakumaran: you probally told debian to install a new mbr and so has wirtten its own config files... reinstalling grub in kubuntu or configuring grub in debian should solve the problem
<James1479> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<selvakumaran> James1479:  That i m asking, but how?
<selvakumaran> James1479:  thanks
<James1479> selvakumaran: see the grub2 guides in ubottu's message for how to revocer grub
<PythonSnake> it seems that it prompts me for each archive
<Ddpbf> wher gon that selva guy
<Ddpbf> all he neded is to reinstall *buntu grub2
<PythonSnake> Ddpbf: how can i replace ark ?
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install pc-grub --reinstall
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: replace with what?
<PythonSnake> another archive manager
<Ddpbf> install it en set it as default archive manager in system settings
<PythonSnake> will ark still appear when i right click ?
<James1479> PythonSnake: you can disable the menu entries for ark if you want
<James1479> in dolhpin
<James1479> dolphin ^^
<PythonSnake> how
<sithlord48> from dolphin settings->configure dolphin-> services
<Ddpbf> system settings -> file associations
<James1479> Ddpbf: that wont disable the service menus
<Ddpbf> James1479: yes you are right
<Ddpbf> i did not see last few lines
<Ddpbf> :)
 * Ddpbf is on many channels
<PythonSnake> how to make merge jobs ?
<PythonSnake> I meant when i extract 2 archives, it creates 2 jobs. how to make it to one job only ?
<sithlord48> you don't
<sithlord48> extracting two archives, is two differnet jobs..
<sithlord48> if you select more then one archive and with one action extract you might get one job not sure , that would be the only way i would think it possible
<sithlord48> just tried and PythonSnake and that does create one job in the tray ^^
<tsimpson> does it really matter if it's 1 or 2 jobs?
<Ddpbf> does somebody know what this is dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<Ddpbf> google is not very helpful
<tsimpson> why is dpkg looking in /usr/local?
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anybody know which package contains the development files for gettext? I've been struggling for the past ~20 minutes to find it so I can compile GJay (http://gjay.sourceforge.net/), but regardless of what I install, its autogen.sh script keeps complaining that gettext isn't installed. >=(
<PythonSnake> sithlord48: can you try if it prompts you again if you extract 2 similar archives even with apply to all please ?
<PythonSnake> tsimpson: yes ark prompts me again but i've ticked apply to all
<Ddpbf> tsimpson: i do not have clew
<sithlord48> no apply to all is working here.
<sithlord48> but one prompt per archive.
<Python> yeah
<Python> me too
<tsimpson> the underlying software (library) only deals with one archive at a time
<Python> and that is not convenient if i want to extract 50 similar archives :|
<tsimpson> if you want to extract 50 archives, use the command line :)
<Python> it's not a bug then thanks :)
<Ddpbf> []: try 7z
<Ddpbf> [17:56] *** Python је познат као []
<Ddpbf> [17:58] *** [] је познат као Python.
<Ddpbf> lol
<Python> ?
<Ddpbf> Konversation records how you were changing your nick
<tsimpson> MrMe: please stop the nick spam
<szal> Ddpbf: and?
<MrMe> tsimpson: just trying to find a good one :)
<Ddpbf> He is spaming channel with changing nicks
<szal> MrMe: then do that outside the channel please
<Ddpbf> MrMe: yes but some people are logging irc channels
<MrMe> szal: i'm doing it outside
<MrMe> but i t voices here
<szal> MrMe: obviously not because you're in the chanel ;)
<szal> *channel
<Ddpbf> szal: good point
<Incognito> hi everyone
<Incognito> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi Incognito.
<Incognito> what archive manager support most extensions ?
<tsimpson> they all support pretty much the same stuff
<Incognito> what is the best archive manager then ?
<Incognito> :)
<James147> !best | Incognito
<ubottu> Incognito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Incognito> ok thanks
<ashwin> how can i change my kde version to 4.7beta
<Linkmaster> ashwin: you can use project-neon to have access to 4.7
<Linkmaster> see #project-neon for more help on how to get it running, as well as their website
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, I haven't seen a workable version of 4.7 available , even in project neon
<genii-around> The project-neon PPA seems abandoned since 2009 now
<ghittsum> cool
<Linkmaster> Really?? Last time I used project-neon, it was mostly usable
<Linkmaster> And that was about a month ago
<ghittsum> ***NOOB QUESTION ALERT***:  used kpackagekit to install SETI, where did it put it?
<ghittsum> man, this kubuntu 11.04 sure is purdy on my puter
<BluesKaj> ghittsum, open the kmenu and type seti in the search box
<Python> Hi
<Python> Is 10.04 or 11.04 better ?
<maverick> <python> the stable is better
<maverick> the stable version
<Python> maverick: ok thanks
<tsimpson> both are stable
<Python> lol
<tsimpson> 10.04 is LTS, 11.04 the latest
<maverick> if you using in your work try 10.04
<maverick> lol
<Python> maverick: why ?
<Python> i'm using it at home
<Pici> Because it is supported for a longer amount of time
<maverick> pici: alright
<maverick> the 11.04 is very cool
<Python> what version do you recommend me ?
<maverick> what you need?
<maverick> try 11.04 and help the developers if you found a bug
<Python> I need no problems :)
<maverick> ehhehe
<Python> I meant features + no problems
<maverick> man i using the 10.04 and i dont have problems(to much).
<maverick> and i never use 11.04 in heavy mode
<Quintasan> !neon | genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around: Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<keito_>  can anyone recommend a good native dock for kde4... docky has a black bar appear briefly on startup
<shane2peru> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<paul__> hi
<Ddpbf> paul__: hi
<myrmounet> Hello guys
<myrmounet> !!
<PythonSnake> Hi !
<myrmounet> i need some help on kubuntu and firestarter, anybody can help me?
<PythonSnake> !ask | myrmounet
<ubottu> myrmounet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PythonSnake> !details | myrmounet
<ubottu> myrmounet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PythonSnake> :)
<myrmounet> i'd love to work on python's programming tool
<myrmounet> ok lol right
<myrmounet> my kubuntu : i'm trying to ./configure the firestarter sources, and it says me : error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<PythonSnake> lol
<PythonSnake> it's not sane
<myrmounet> hihi
<myrmounet> huhu
<myrmounet> ;)
<myrmounet> yes but i've tried to install gcc, gcc lib, and someoother else, and it neither works !
<myrmounet> and on the forums, no right answers...so i decided to go on IRC
<jwash> hey guys, i want to run a program as root upon startup, can someone point me to a tutorial?
<myrmounet> what could you say to help me, Pythonsnake?
<ubuntu___> jwash
<ubuntu___> put it in /etc/rc.local
<jwash> would a symlink work?
<ubuntu___> its a file
<jwash> yes
<ubuntu___> put in the full path
<jwash> currently resides /usr/bin
<PythonSnake> myrmounet: i'm afraid i coudn't help you as i dont even know what firestarter is lol
<PythonSnake> :(
<PythonSnake> sorry
<myrmounet> lol, it's a firewall, i hope most popular firewall !!
<myrmounet> what firewall do you advice me else?
<myrmounet> or...
<myrmounet> on kubuntu, maybe there's one
<jwash> ubuntu: currently rc.local is empty
<PythonSnake> !firewall | myrmounet
<ubottu> myrmounet: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> you dont need firestarter
<myrmounet> thanks a lot i'll go on tomorrow, now i'm going to sleep, good night to you !
<PythonSnake> good night :)
<myrmounet> ok byyyyeeee
<Delta_> are we going to see the kde 4.7 rc release in the PPA?
<OerHeks> i hope so, Delta_ , but i have seen no candidate yet
<Delta_> OerHeks: I doubt there is going to be a 4.7 rc reease i the ppa
<Delta_> it has been more than a week now
<Delta_> still not in the repo
<OerHeks> there are more than 1 ppa's for kde, backdoors, beta, ... > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<kubnub> hi all
<OerHeks> hi kubnub
<kubnub> I did a fresh install about a week ago and when I boot now I get past the bios but no further
<kubnub> it happened about a month ago also and I just reinstalled
<kubnub> I don't want to reinstall again if I can
<kubnub> I can not connect through network
<kubnub> I tried the live usb
<kubnub> to check disk and there were no errors
<kubnub> using the live cd interface I chose to boot from 1st ard disk but after a few seconds it just returned me to the same screen
<OerHeks> what videocard do you have, kubnub ?
<kubnub> if I were to mount the harddrive from the live cd I wouldn't know where to start checking for problems
<kubnub> rage128
<kubnub> pretty old :(
<OerHeks> yes, i believe so
<kubnub> I thinkn I have some separate problems with this old card but I think I should be able to connect through the network if it were just a graphhics problem
<jwash> thanks very much, works like a charm
<kubnub> before I first rebooted and found this problem: I was streaming a tennis match and the video went down, just the video the rest of the page was updating..., I just decided to reboot...First time I rebooted I got to the kdm login, logged in but only go t a blank screen after that
<kubnub> rebooted again and never got kdm
<kubnub> no tty1 either
<maverick> hey
<Python> hi maverick
<maverick> i try download for bind
<maverick> but i cant install in my server
<maverick> someone knows bind?
<maverick> the another chaters dont chat?
<kubnub> I don't know maverick, its pretty quiet
<Python> hi
<Python> how to set proxy to localhost for rekonq ?
<Python> it keeps changing it to http://localhost
<Python> help
<kubnub> not a lot of help going tonight python
<Python> kubnub: :(
<Python> kubnub: let's try to ask at #ubuntu ;)
<kubnub> good idea:)
<Python> kubnub: lol no one wanna help
<l1950ff> hola
<l1950ff> estoy haciendo pruebas
<l1950ff> ping
#kubuntu 2011-07-06
<raevin> question...does the RAM monitor widget give out the correct usage of RAM?  Because when I run "free -m" command it says I have under 500 MB of free RAM while the RAM widget tool says I have > 6 GB, and this is when I first start up
<raevin> default Kubuntu install
<valorie> raevin: probably more correct to say that they are looking at slightly different ways of reporting
<valorie> "man free" might tell you more
<valorie> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<valorie> and that might shed light as well
<raevin> alright, thanks valorie :)
<raevin> is there one i should pay more attention to than another?
<valorie> I guess it depends on your purpose
<valorie> I don't know much about it, so I'd rely on the man pages and links
<valorie> rather than my ignorant opinion
<valorie> :-0
<valorie> :-)
<raevin> alright, thanks :)  i've just been trying to make sure that the new RAM i got isn't faulty (even though memtest returned back no problems), so got freaked out lol
<ironfroggy__> when i resume my laptop from sleep, the battery monitor in KDE is often reporting 10% or less, even when its fully charged
<ironfroggy__> and then it sleeps itself when it thinks the battery is going to die, and i can then resume it and it reports correctly
<ironfroggy__> *also* when this happens it fails to enter the correct power profile, so if i dont set it myself it wont dim the screen or sleep when i close the lid.
<ironfroggy__> is there something i might do to fix this?
<Linkmaster> So, I guess there was an update of sorts, but now knetworkmanager does this really cool thing that displays internet connection and stuff. This is fine and dandy, except that I'm at the edge of my wireless zone. How do I turn off the notification things, because it tells me every 30 seconds or so I have low connectivity
<jordan_> linkmaster, which notify application runs the messages?
<Linkmaster> I use knotify if that helps any
<jordan_> well if so
<jordan_> you can right click on it from the panel and disable all from poping up i think
<Linkmaster> I know about that, but I use notifications all the time. Its just this specific one I want to turn off, and this is the first time its done it, since I logged out and back in
<jordan_> i just dont know
<Linkmaster> Its fine
<jordan_> im just a noob
<jordan_> sorry
<Linkmaster> I got tired of the notifcations, so I turned them off, and now it is spamming the 'low signal' in the middle of my display. How do I turn this feature off?????
<fly> русский
<uwe> moin
<ubuntu___> good evening
<MHz128> \msg nickserv identify 4862hex
<MHz128> fail
<MHz128> When trying to install from a livecd, using Entire Disk partition option, the install fails with an error "unable to mount swap".. what is causing this?
<Unit193> MHz128: I'm starting to think you may want to change your password, but I'm not sure...
<MHz128> I've tried with different ubuntu remixes... all all reporting the same error
<MHz128> Unit193: do u know the PW change command?
<Unit193> Do you have a current swap partition? You may want to kill it and make it all unformatted
<Unit193>  /msg nickserv help
<MHz128> Unit193: I've tried formatting and removing all partitions
<MHz128> Unit193: I
<MHz128> ive also tried making one large root ext4 and a smaller swap partition
<MHz128> obviously the disc passed the chksum
<geoff__> Running Kubuntu 11.04. I have a dual monitor setup, and made the secondary monitor my main display. Dual monitor settings didnt hold on restart, and now I don't see any windows opened.
<geoff__> What should I do? I can't even get into a settings panel to change the display
<geoff__> Anyone? I'm willing to try anything at this point, so any advice at all would be helpful
<nguyenvanson> co ai o vn k ?
<Guest52096> hi
<Guest52096> There is anyebody?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Peace-> BluesKaj: fine
<Peace-> :)
<BluesKaj> howdy just means hi , Peace- , but I'm fine too :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: oooops :D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 30 degree :S
<Valerie> Is anybody here?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Valerie> Oh that's great.
<Valerie> I have a few problems.   I wonder if anybody can help
<BluesKaj> well, just spell them out and we'll see if we can , Valerie
<Valerie> First of all I am not technically minded and have asked and paid so many so called experts to help and they got me in more trouble.
<Valerie> I could write a book.
<Valerie> The first is they managed to take all the settings off my printer.  Have sorted that out and it works on the main computer.
<BluesKaj> no need for a book , just tell us what's not working
<Valerie> Because of all the changes I cannot get on line on my laptop.     Everything is fine on the main computer.
<Valerie> I just need to be able to set that up.
<Valerie> Firstly lols.
<BluesKaj> run,  sudo lshw -C network , in a terminal to find your wifi chip , so we can determine what driver is needed
<Valerie> It has a driver.   It is basic.    It is just disconnected
<Valerie> I need to reconnect.
<BluesKaj> the driver may be wrong
<Valerie> Do you know anybody in London that will come out to sort out my computer.
<Valerie> When you speak about going into the terminal and drivers.   I panic.
<BluesKaj> don't panic ..it's very simple really ..just copy and paste command into the terminal and click enter , you'll be asked for your pw and then the result will come up , it's just a package manager  that doesn't use a gui. amongst other things
<Valerie> I think I should let you know.   I am a Granny who loves Linux and has used everything from Slackware to kubunta.
<Valerie> I know everything is okay on the laptop except that it is not connecting to the net.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm a grandfather , who's been on linux for 6 or 7 yrs now
<Valerie> Oh hahahahaha.
<Valerie> You are obviously more clever than I.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P granfather linux geek
<BluesKaj> we need to know what the wifi chipis, ...you are connecting the laptop thru wifi, correct ?
<Valerie> Since my computer went to the shop to be updated.   Nothing worked.   Printer, downloading pictures etc.
<Valerie> Etho I think
<BluesKaj> is it connected with a wire /cable to a router
<Valerie> No it is wireless.   I am looking at it now and it says Wlan1
<Valerie> And Etho is ticked at well
<BluesKaj> in networkmanager ?
<Valerie> I have brought up Confiture KDE control Module
<Valerie> configure
<Valerie> It says network interaces.  Route Domaommame system and Network Profiles at the top
<Valerie> Domain I mean
<Valerie> Now I am disappointed I can't use Granny as an excuse
<BluesKaj> Valerie, which kubuntu version are you running ? ...you should have an icon in the panel showing network connection
<Valerie> Latest on the main and an older one on the laptop
<Valerie> Yes that I have
<Delta_> my wireless card is not stable. whenever I download for a long period of time at 1MB/s it kind of get stuck and I have to disable and reenable my wireless card to get it working again. I am using a PAE kernel. Can this be the cause?
<Valerie> The icon says disconnected
<BluesKaj> Valerie, click on the network icon , and check the settings
<Valerie> Done that.   Up comes Connection Status.    No active device.
<Valerie> I am sure it is because the password for the router has been changed in order for the printer to work
<Valerie> I just don't know how to change it.
<BluesKaj> Valerie, no, it should still see the router
<Valerie> If I right click on the icon.   It looks more promising.
<Valerie> I wish someblody round here used Linux.   I need a Linux friend.
<Delta_> kded4 is using 100% of my cpu
<Delta_> helpp
<BluesKaj> ok, Valerie find the pw or passphrase whatever name the router calls it ... it will be either near the wep or wpa setting
<BluesKaj> Delta_, open system montitor / process table , right click on the process and choose your options to stop it
<skidzo> hi
<skidzo> i just made an distupgrade
<Delta_> BluesKaj: killed it and it comes back and use 100% of 1 of the 4 cores again
<Delta_> :(
<BluesKaj> Delta_, don't kill, terminate
<skidzo> but it now hangs because i cannot reach the window bottom
<Valerie> I give up.   Thank you for trying to help.
<skidzo> i disabled the restricted drivers before
<BluesKaj> Valerie, we have other ways to help, but that's up to you
<Valerie> Perhaps a more simple question.    I have Skype.    Why can I hear people and they can't hear me.  Must be something to do with the mic.
<Valerie> Yes and I thank for for trying but I have no idea what a wep or a wpa is and I can't find it.
<BluesKaj> Valerie, open a terminal , can you do that ?
<skidzo> so the screen size is now at poor 800x600
<Valerie> On the laptop or main
<BluesKaj> laptop
<skidzo> but the distupgrade window is larger
<Valerie> Okay I will try
<skidzo> how can i change the screen size?
<skidzo> change must take effect immediately
<skidzo> i already tried everything from the window itself
<Valerie> I think I have opened it.  Black screen used to call it Bash
<Valerie> OH dear do you want me to type in there lols.
<BluesKaj> skidzo, kmenu/apps/settings/system settings/display and monitor
<skidzo> ok
<skidzo> and now?
<BluesKaj> Valerie, just type ifconfig , then look for inet address
<Valerie> Gosh a lot of things came up there
<BluesKaj> look for the options to change the resolution, skidzo
<Valerie> 127.0.0.1
<skidzo> i am at 93 % of the distribution upgrade, as I said, my maximum screen resolution is 800x600
<skidzo> because i disabled the restricted drivers
<skidzo> changing the screen size is not an option
<BluesKaj> Valerie, is there a number beside bcast ?
<BluesKaj> skidzo, then i guess you know what your problem is
<skidzo> yes I am pretty ****** up
<Valerie> If it id Broadcast Multicast Yes  HTU.1500   Metric1
<skidzo> this cannot be real !!! this is now my last try to upgrade to natty
<BluesKaj> Valerie, ok copy and paste this into the terminal , sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> skidzo, why did you not use the recommended driver ?
<Valerie> hahaha  I am speaking to you on the main computer.   Can't get on with the laptop.
<Valerie> But I will type it in
<BluesKaj> not on the main pc , on the laptop
<BluesKaj> no point in doing it on the main pc , Valerie , I thought we were tryng to fis the wifi connect on the laptop...if you don't have laptop access then we're done
<Valerie> No lol
<Valerie> I am typing it on the laptop.    It is right beside me.   It is just I can't get on the net with the laptop
<Valerie> Lot more things have come up
<Valerie> It says error while getting interface flags No such device etc.
<BluesKaj>  is the network manager icon spinning or moving in any manner Valerie
<Valerie> Nope
<Valerie> Everything says no such device and at the top it says type 801
<BluesKaj> bummer , then we need to reinstall the driver , Valerie , in the termianl , sudo lshw -C network ..what is the output?
<Valerie> You have been so kind in trying to help.    I think I will leave this now.    It looks to complicated.   I thought I would just have to reconfigure the connectiion.
<Valerie> Can I come back and speak to you again another time.
<Valerie> Wish you lived next door lol.
<BluesKaj> anytime Valerie , it's not real complicated but it can be somewwhat time consuming
<Valerie> Yes.    Perhaps I could aim the Skype camera at the laptop next time and you can really see what is going on.
<Valerie> Thanks you so much.    byeeeeee
<OerHeks> :-)
<BluesKaj> bye Valerie
<BluesKaj> granny with no patience  :)
<skidzo> ok
 * BluesKaj wonders why the terminal is so scary to some ...that damn bill gates OS is the cause , I'm sure.
<skidzo> how can i finish a broken dist-upgrade?
<skidzo> in the terminal
<BluesKaj> skidzo, sudo dpkg --configure -a , or sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> one will quit the the depends the other will force an install if possible
<skidzo2> ok
<BluesKaj> skidzo, then update and dist-upgrade again
<skidzo> sorry i was disconnected
<skidzo> last thing was : scare me off
<BluesKaj> skidzo, sudo dpkg --configure -a , or sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> skidzo, the first will quit the the depends the other will force an install if possible
<skidzo> ok i did that
<BluesKaj> skidzo, then update and dist-upgrade again
<skidzo> it sais that it cannot finish correctly
<skidzo> so I think I have to copy the last state back to the ssd
<skidzo> will take some minutes...
<skidzo> but then I can start again
<skidzo> this time last try I hope
<BluesKaj> skidzo, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<skidzo> sorry I am to fast, already restoring...
<BluesKaj> skidzo, well, restoring is good
<skidzo> any other idea?
<BluesKaj> for?
<skidzo> fixing my broken dist upgrade
<BluesKaj> skidzo, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<skidzo> but how when i restarted?
<BluesKaj> skidzo, what's the error ?
<skidzo> i can not boot into the broken system
<BluesKaj> skidzo, hold down the shift key at the bios page til grub menu appears, choose recovery kernel , choos "repair broken packages" in the dialog , reboot
<skidzo> ok
<skidzo> it says now: fail at blcr...
<mathAgentine> hello
<skidzo> but its reconfiguring rebuilding...
<skidzo> now restarting
<skidzo> i see a blue screen, not the windows blue screen of course...
<mathAgentine> Hello  I get the error  libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.5)  and I've found 4:4.6 and 4:4.4 ¿What does those numvers means and What librery do I need?
<BluesKaj> skidzo, no need for running commentary
<mathAgentine> I'm tryng to install kbruch on a PC with no internet
<mathAgentine> Is here the wright  place to ask?
<mathAgentine> my so is ubuntu 10.10 Lynx
<BluesKaj> mathAgentine, 10.10 is kubuntu maverick
<BluesKaj> mathAgentine, 10.04 is lucid
<Python> BluesKaj: do you prefer 10.04 or 11.04 ?
<UbuntNetArg> ok 10.04
<BluesKaj> Python, I'm usually onj the bleeding edge , 11.10 right now
<Python> 11.10 is out ?
<BluesKaj> as alpha  , a development version
<BluesKaj> lcheckout #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> UbuntNetArg, what did you change your nick in thre middle of asking for help...that's annoying
<BluesKaj> UbuntNetArg, http://pkgs.org/download/ubuntu-10.04/kubuntu-backports-amd64/kbruch_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3_amd64.deb.html
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  Sorry
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  Sure that I can install amd64, I'm asking this because I thought that I'vei386 despite, as
<UbuntNetArg> I'm a nebie , don't konw the difference betwen those archtectures
<BluesKaj> UbuntNetArg, uname -a,  in a terminal will show your arch
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  thnaks
<UbuntNetArg> it seems tha my arch is i686
<James147> UbuntNetArg: thats basically the same as i386 (ie 32bit)
<UbuntNetArg> James thanks
<UbuntNetArg> I've already downloaded the package bruch_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb and I get the error  libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.5) and then  I've downloaded  libkdecore5 4:4.6
<UbuntNetArg> but I don't know how install it
<BluesKaj> James147, what's the proper permissions for /usr/share..seems I need to extract a plugin but i keep getting permission error, should I chmod +x /usr/share ?
<UbuntNetArg> do i ned to copy the lib with the .deb
<James147> BluesKaj: I wouldnt
<James147> BluesKaj: ^^ wait... if its jsut the share dir then yes... all directorie need to be executable to be read :S
<BluesKaj> UbuntNetArg, right click on the deb file and choose deb installer
<BluesKaj> yeah James147 , that's what i thought
<BluesKaj> James147, what about /usr/local ?
<James147> same ^^ needs to be executable to be read...
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  i'wll do
<UbuntNetArg> BluesKaj:  whay you told me is what I've already done and I get the error mentioned above
<BluesKaj> James147, there's something with my uuid I think ..its not giving permission'
<BluesKaj> wrong
<James147> BluesKaj: ... by default thouse directories are readable and executable by every one so I dont see how a uuid error could cause a problem
<UbuntNetArg> ahh BluesKaj  your advice was about the library instalation Thanks
<UbuntNetArg> now I get a new error libdlrestrictions1 (>= 0.14) ¡It would  never end!
<bigjools> hi, any phonon experts around please? when I have a headset plugged in the sound still all goes via the laptop speakers
<BluesKaj> bigjools, do you have a headphon ctrl in alsamixer
<bigjools> BluesKaj: it appears not
<bigjools> the device appears in the control module for phonon
<bigjools> never gets used
<BluesKaj> bigjools, intelhda ?
<bigjools> usb headset, but yeah intel HDA otherwise
<BluesKaj> ahh usb ..
<ironfroggy> are there any known issues install openvpn and resolvconf, and the generated /etc/resolv.conf changing back and forth every minute?
<ironfroggy> possibly some conflict between resolvconf and networkmanager?
<BluesKaj> bigjools, pulseaudio installed ? if so install  padevchooser and pavucontrol
<bigjools> BluesKaj: yeah PA is installed, this is natty
<bigjools> BluesKaj: I thought that the phonon config for device prefs was supposed to handle this though
<UbuntNetArg> thanks everybody se you later
<BluesKaj> bigjools, perhaps it does , I don't use PA ... i have pr of wifiheadphones running off the line out
<bigjools> PA is a disaster
<BluesKaj> usb hps can be a pita as well
<Peace-> bigjools: install veromix
<Peace-> bigjools: add widget download
<Peace-> veromix
<Peace-> if you don't use gtalk video
<Peace-> you can remove pulse
<bigjools> is that a replacement for pulse?
<Peace-> bigjools: veromix is a mixer
<Peace-> instead of kmix
<bigjools> ok I'll try it out, thanks
<Peace-> btw i have to use pulse or i can' t use video google talks
<BluesKaj> veromix is PA mixer , not a replacement for PA
<bigjools> yeah I was wondering
<BluesKaj> Peace-, does it see usb headphones as a device ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: generally veromix help you with pulse
<Peace-> it's just a try
<Peace-> to try
<Peace-> if doesn't ==> remove pulse and use only alsa
<BluesKaj> bigjools, for whati'ts worth ..this might work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784949
 * bigjools checks it out
<bigjools> will try that shortly, thanks, need to finish this phone call I'm multitasking with :)
<BluesKaj> bigjools, when you're finished , this might help as well http://alsa.opensrc.org/Usb-audio
<bigjools> thank you
<James147> bigjools: you have made sure its the prefered device in phonon right?
<bigjools> James147: I have yes, it makes no difference (at least in Skype)
<bigjools> I put it at the top of the lists for everything except "notifications" but even moving that doesn't help it seems
<bigjools> I'm starting to wonder if this is a skype bug, but I've not updated it in months
<BluesKaj> bigjools, do you have it chosen in skype > options > sound devices ?
<bigjools> BluesKaj: yes, that's all it offers when PA is running
<James147> bigjools: I dont think skype for linux has updated in months
<bigjools> yeah
 * BluesKaj curses the day PA became the default for skype as well as ubuntu
<James147> bigjools: I would check another audio application just to make sure its not jsut skype
<bigjools> me too BluesKaj
<bigjools> Mumble seems ok
<BluesKaj> bigjools, I use the static version of skype , but dunno if that will help ..I don't use heaphones on it
<sbalmos> morning. Currently running Natty in a VM. I threw on FreeNX from the PPA like most all sites describe. I'm getting the infamous black-screen-then-disconnect issue when trying to launch a remote unix-kde NX session. I can successfully launch a custom session launching just an xterm, so I know it's not firewall or anything like that. Session logging, even at the highest level, isn't really giving
<sbalmos> me any ideas. Possibly one mention about DBus not running. Ideas?
<bigjools> BluesKaj: that forum post did the trick - I deleted the PA config dir and hey presto it's all behaving again
<bigjools> thanks for the pointer!
<BluesKaj> bigjools, cool ..I'll have to keep that url for future reference
<bigjools> BluesKaj: of course nothing is that rosy, I lost my headset mic now!
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<Python> hi
<Python> where can i get drivers for gma hd ?
<szal> Python: Intel drivers are in the kernel
<BluesKaj> bigjools, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Usb-audio#Devices_using_snd-usb-audio_driver
<bigjools> BluesKaj: got the mic working but now sound back through the speakers instead of headset.  I'm doomed
<BluesKaj> is there a setting for the mic on headset in phonon?
<BluesKaj> or the headphones?
<bigjools> insofar as a massive list of devices? yeah
<bigjools> I reckon mumble has nobbled it
<bigjools> I changed stuff in mumble recently, and just did it again and it screwed skype up right away
<BluesKaj> what's mumble an IM ?
<bigjools> voice-chat thing
<bigjools> has channels like IRC
<Ceno3x> hi guys. anyone know can I get kernel 2.6.39 running in 11.04? the kernel-team ppa is empty for reasons unknown...
<rockprincess> hi there, are there any plans for a kubuntu client for ubuntu one? i'd rather have a native kubuntu client with kontact/kaddressbook and knotes integration before i start purchasing a premium package. any ideas?
<bigjools> as far as I know, no
<rockprincess> big shame :(
<bigjools> yup
<rockprincess> i'd rather store my stuff on an ubuntu cloud than on a google cloud....
<LINKSWORD2> I would seriously agree with that....
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, ubuntu one for kde was worked on  for a while by apachelogger , but I don't see anything new since aug 2010 http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: yeah i know, i even tried to install it, but failed epically due to missing dependencies.....i tried to install the dependencies as well, but not all packages were available.hmmm
<apachelogger> all it takes is someone to make it build
 * apachelogger tried it like a month back and just about everything seems to work, except for some minor API changes that need to be adopted
<rockprincess> if you build it, he will come ;)
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, does it integrate with kontact and kmail etc ?
<rockprincess> yeah, good question ;)
<BluesKaj> I don't use them myself ,, just a home user so gmail/google docs fits my needs
<rockprincess> google is evil though - you have no control what they do with your data :(
<BluesKaj> kmail doesn't like the pop hotmail account that my original ISP mailserver migrated to a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> what data ...I have nothing to hide .... any spam is filtered immediately by me
<rockprincess> what about contacts though? phone numbers etc....if you combine ubuntu one with an android phone....
<BluesKaj> evil as far caring about demographics is concerned , maybe
<BluesKaj> dunno , I just use a cell phone for simple calls to wife and kids ..pay as we go ..not a gadget hound
<devilchaos> hey
<rockprincess> hey
<devilchaos> just tried dist upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 and after upgrade am stuck at login screen any suggestions ? been through the update process again aswell and there is only one pckge failinf to install which is processorcore if that make any diff? and am using 64bit edition
<devilchaos> ?
<Pici> devilchaos: You shouldn't be upgrading from 10.04 directly to 11.04
<Pici> devilchaos: You should be using do-release-upgrade (or update-manager) and going from one release to the next, not skipping over a release.
<yofel> devilchaos: listen to Pici, but if you already upgraded make sure 'kubuntu-desktop' is installed
<yofel> devilchaos: and i can't find a package called processorconf in the archive - PPA?
<devilchaos> hi sorry my dinner beconed been afk bk now though
<devilchaos> hold on ill check
<devilchaos> ppa launchpad
<devilchaos> and pkge name is libprocesscore4b
<devilchaos> etc
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<devilchaos> checking other commands mentioned now
<yofel> ah, that does exist
<devilchaos> what is the latest release of kubuntu desktop please i have meta pckges listed
<devilchaos> ?
<devilchaos> namely plasma desktop 4:4.6.2a?
<devilchaos> done command do-release-upgrade and it echos no new release found
<devilchaos> i added natty in apt-sources list
<maco> you cant go from 10.04 to 11.04
<maco> you have to go to 10.10 in between
<devilchaos> and upgraded from there which i have always done if i were using debian in the past
<maco> by default 10.04 will only recognise other LTS releases as available new versions, so you have to change that setting in the Software Sources preferences to make it allow non-LTS upgrades
<maco> ick, using apt-get dist-upgrade debian-style instead of do-release-upgrade is really not recommended in ubuntu
<maco> do-release-upgrade has lots of extra hints that apt's not aware of for resolving changes in the available list of packages from version to version
<maco> (and as i said before, skipping releases, other than for LTS->LTS, isn't something you're supposed to do)
<devilchaos> i thought im superseeding the software sources manager by editing the file manually
<devilchaos> yeah im learning this now lol
<devilchaos> might be able to recover if kde goes in and well
<yofel> devilchaos: the largest problem is we don't support skipping releases
<yofel> even less than dist-upgrading
<Valerie> A message for BluesKj from Valerie.     I got the internet to work on the laptop.   I am a happy bunny now.  It wasn't the driver it was the configuration.     See you another time.   Thank you for your help
<yofel> BluesKaj: ^
<yofel> devilchaos: ok, what errors out currently? dpkg --configure -a passes fine?
<BluesKaj> yup,ok Valerie  ladto hear that
<devilchaos> hold on checking now
<Valerie> Byeee
<BluesKaj> err glad too  Valerie :)
<devilchaos> nope doesnt pass errors with the kde plasma desktop i just installed and a few other packages think im F.U.B.A.R
<yofel> devilchaos: ok, pastebin the errors you get
<yofel> !pastebin | devilchaos
<ubottu> devilchaos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> use pastebinit if you have no GUI
<yofel> if it's just package errors the system is recoverable ^^
<devilchaos> yes defo package errors only cant pastebin as am on laptop and its my desktop thats in strife sorry
<yofel> ok, can you describe the error you're getting? file overwrites?
<devilchaos> processing to configure errors
<devilchaos> i.e
<yofel> ok, but what's the exact error message, there are tons of configure errors
<yofel> *possible
<LINKSWORD2> valorie: ?
<devilchaos> dpkg: error processing kdebase-workspace (--configure):dependacy problems -leaving unconfigured
<yofel> ok, that means another package obove had an error, check for the topmost error
<devilchaos> sorry im slow at typing
<yofel> np, I'll be here for a while
<LINKSWORD2> I think I would HATE to have dpkg as a username on this chat. lol
<Pici> LINKSWORD2: dpkg is actually the nick of the bot on #debian
<yofel> heh
<LINKSWORD2> It's also the name of one of the package systems in the background of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<devilchaos> top most error is dpkg:dependancy problems prevent configuration of libprocessui4a:libprocessui4a depends on libprocesscore 4b
<LINKSWORD2> Oh!
<LINKSWORD2> Will OpenOffice / LibOffice supoort .DOCX files?
<devilchaos> also to note it states errors were encountered while processing : libprocessui4a,ksysguard,kdebase-workspace-bin, kde-window-manager, kdebase-workspace
<devilchaos> yes they do support doc files
<devilchaos> at leaset i think so
<LINKSWORD2> devilchaos: I know I can open older .doc files.... But I don't know if I'd be able to open .docx, or dox files.
<devilchaos> which are all packages that i get errors from above that note
<canu-qumm> lol
<devilchaos> only ways prob to try it and find out ? :)
<canu-qumm> oh hey guys, its my first time at irc
<devilchaos> hi
<devilchaos> be polite and dont annoy anyone
<canu-qumm> i'm not that kind of person, thank you.
<devilchaos> thats the 2 rules ive stuck to and gone far with not trying to say u are a bad person just friendly advise for first time user
<canu-qumm> no no, i meant this is my first time running an irc client, not chatting on the internet
<devilchaos> oh oops
<canu-qumm> :D
<devilchaos> coolio
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<devilchaos> :)
<canu-qumm> isnt there a way to run an irc client on terminal?
<canu-qumm> it'd be definitely fun.
<maco> irssi
<devilchaos> nope
<BluesKaj> canu-qumm, yes irssi
<LINKSWORD2> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<devilchaos> yes agree
<canu-qumm> how do you run it on terminal?
<devilchaos> brb afk
<canu-qumm> kay thanks.
<maco> well, first you have to get it installed, then jsut type "irssi"
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. When all else fails, listen to ubottu....
<maco> itll use your username for the computer as your username on irc. you can set that with -nick username    too
<maco> and then /connect irc.freenode.net
<canu-qumm> but this also works for kubuntu?
<canu-qumm> kay, im opening konsole now.
<canu-qumm> it says it's looking up irc.freenode.net
<canu-qumm> :D it worked, thanks guys
<canu-qumm> oops lol it didnt
<canu-qumm> unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [no route to host].
<canu-qumm> this is depressing.
<cameri> -nick canu-qumm
<cameri> lol
<devilchaos> any further suggestion to recover my system before i do and overhaul and just download the new install cd?
<cameri> how do i change my username again? i dont know how my brother's username appeared here
<cameri> ..
<canu-qumm> lol
<Pici> canu-qumm: /nick newnick
<Pici> err
<Pici> cameri: ^
<cani-qumm> oh. wait
<cani-qumm> my name was already taken because Quassel remained opened
<canu-qumm> there we go.
<devilchaos> marco?
<canu-qumm> polo
<devilchaos> lol
<canu-qumm> is it possible to change the color of one's nickname?
<devilchaos> oops maco?
<Pici> canu-qumm: No.
<devilchaos> aw hey got further than the login that time im in
<canu-qumm> kay then.
 * canu-qumm does nothing
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<devilchaos> is there a list of sources for natty somewhere and someone point me to the url please?
<maco> list of sources? you mean what sources.list should look like by default?
<maco> or the list of source packages?
<devilchaos> yes with natty
<maco> that was an either/or not a yes/no...
<devilchaos> lol ok no
<canu-qumm> yo people, any channels you recommend?
<maco> canu-qumm: uh...depends what you want to talk/learn about?
<canu-qumm> erm.
<maco> if you need help with C programming, ##C
<maco> if you want to set up your own Diaspora pod, #diaspora
<Ddpbf> canu-qumm: what kind of help you want?
<Pici> #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic are nice for general chatter.
<Ddpbf> i think he asked how to change colour of nicks in irssi
<canu-qumm> oh, is it possible to join multiple chann-- nevermind.
<Pici> oh
<Ddpbf> hm
<canu-qumm> wait, no tab opened, as if you were only able to connect to one channel.
<Ddpbf> of cours
<maco> canu-qumm: you're on irssi right?
<maco> canu-qumm: /join #otherchannel
<maco> canu-qumm: then alt+number changes between them
<maco> when a number at the bottom highlights purple, someone's talking to you
<maco> white bold is just people talking in general, if i remember right
<canu-qumm> oh, i see..
<Ddpbf> canu-qumm: alt+1, alt+2 etc
<devilchaos>  ok folks thanks for the help bye for now if a dont see threw week al see you through the  window
<Ddpbf> if you want to navigate channels
<maco> numbers 11+ are on Q W E etc
<maco> or whatever your top row is i guess
<maco> n and p for next and previous
<maco> a for active
<maco> and if you have more than 20 channels, you can do   /win 32
<Ddpbf> to quit channel /part #foo
<Pici> There are docs on irssi.org and their support channel here is #irssi
<canu-qumm> ok thanks
<Ddpbf> somebod tried aki?
<Ddpbf> *somebody
<PythonSnake> are you sure that intel drivers are built-in ?
<PythonSnake> o.o
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: yes i am
<Ddpbf> unless you have gma 500
<PythonSnake> cuz intel just eleased a new one..
<PythonSnake> how to get it ?
<Ddpbf> xorg-edgers
<Ddpbf> add that ppa
<Ddpbf> hm they also packaged kde-base workspace
<Ddpbf> why they did it
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<PythonSnake> sudo apt-get update ?
<Ddpbf> of course
<Ddpbf> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<canu-qumm> this is sort of confused
<LINKSWORD2> Meanwhile....
<canu-qumm> heh, i've been getting a lot of help at #irssi recently
 * LINKSWORD2 quits
<PythonSnake> ok thanks Dd
<PythonSnake> too late
<PythonSnake> :(
<canu-qumm> hello again
<canu-qumm> man, this theme looks amazingly minimalistic.
<canu-qumm> although i guess irssi in general is already minimal
<BluesKaj> canu-qumm, irssi is a terminal/cli application , not big on graphics
<canu-qumm> ..
<andeeeuk_> anyone here know any goo webcam apps for kubuntu?
<rhox> hello, is there a special reason why the 32bit version is the recommended version of Kubuntu 11.04? I am just curious. (http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block)
<canu-qumm> im using weechat now
<canu-qumm> yep, totally looks like it.
<canu-qumm> it runs on terminal though.
<phulshof> Evening. :) Anyone willing and able to help me out with a Kubuntu 11.4 issue regarding tripple monitor setup?
<phulshof> System settings - Size & Orientation somehow doesn't appear to be fully saved. It switched me from tripple clone to dual clone and a monitor to the right of it, but the tripple monitor setup (which works fine if I change it) doesn't want to survive a reboot.
<asfyxia> @rhox, considering your question, I think that 32-bits is recommended because it's just a little more solid than 64-bits. E.g. Flash can be a problem in 64-bits. Depending on what you demand from your system ;-)
<olskolirc> how can i change my desktop wallpaper to be different on each side please on natty
<PythonSnake> olskolirc: each side ?
<olskolirc> yes PythonSnake
<PythonSnake> each side of what
 * claydoh_ guesses virtual desktops - the sides of the cube
<Cammy> It would be nice to have different wallpapers, GUI/Window themes, resolution and colour depth for each desktop
 * claydoh_ can't remember how, as it isn't 100% obvious - involves mapping Desktop Activities to Virtual desktops
<claydoh_> http://dohbuoy.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/kde-activities-and-virtual-desktops-and-the-cube/
<claydoh_> lol  and I blogged about it, but couldn't remeber
<dsheedy> when I do a $which wine  it says /usr/bin/wine, but when I try and run wine it says /usr/local/bin/wine no such fire or directory
<dsheedy> path looks okay
<dsheedy> oops
#kubuntu 2011-07-07
<LINKSWORD2> Hey ya'll!
<LINKSWORD2> I have a very weird question.... And it may go with a widget programming request.....
<notyourbuddy> the cow says, "mooooo"
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sure that with a comment like that, you are wildgoose....
<LINKSWORD2> What I need is a counter, one that adds +1 each time I press a specific keyboard key... (spacebar, for example.)
<wildgoose> heheh, not this time buddy
<LINKSWORD2> Er..... ????
<LINKSWORD2> Your response is in regards to.... what???
<szal> LINKSWORD2: [03:46:03] <LINKSWORD2> I'm sure that with a comment like that, you are wildgoose....
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> I guess not.
<LINKSWORD2> Any rate... Is there any such counter as I asked for?
<wildgoose> thanks for clearing that up szal
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, (something like this?)  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man3/QwtCounter.3.html
<LINKSWORD2> We're about to find out....
<LINKSWORD2> Aw, crap....
<LINKSWORD2> I like installable packages. lol
<WayneBlackmon> Is there a way to export my current setup as a KDE theme?
<WayneBlackmon> Say I have multiple panels setup in a certain way. Is there a way to export that?
<szal> WayneBlackmon: back up ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc and ~/.kde/shaer/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<WayneBlackmon> Is that all there is or are you wanting me to do that to prevent some kind of failure?
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: I have extracted that tar.gz but when I open it, it comes up as text on Kate. I don't know how to make it into a widget.
<AlexZion> I guys someone can help to get  any  sip client work please ....
<Liquid`> hello im using kubuntu 11.04 and im new to the linux world and im having trouble installing package libmd5-perl and also having trouble finding an alternative to use.
<LINKSWORD2> Liquid`: Perhaps this will help: sudo apt-get install muon
<LINKSWORD2> It's an in-depth package manager program that allows you to select specific packages, update them, install them, etc.
<Liquid`> just like KPackageKit ?
<LINKSWORD2> Better than KPackageKit
<Liquid`> ok let me go check that out thanks
<Unit193> Liquid`: It's terminal based
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on a second and I'll get an article where you can see more information about it.
<Liquid`> im kinda new to this stuff and i dont know much about it
<Unit193> Er... sudo apt-get install is terminal based, muon isn't
<Liquid`> im trying to install vhcs
<Liquid`> and that package i need to get to finish the first part of setup :/
<LINKSWORD2> Liquid: http://www.wonderly.com/2011/05/muon-kde-package-manager-and-software-center/
<Liquid`> anybody ever install vhcs?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. Sorry.
<LINKSWORD2> But let me take a look and see what it's for.
<LINKSWORD2> Who knows? I might use it. :D
<Liquid`> its good
<Liquid`> http://vhcs.net
<Liquid`> its for webhosting
<LINKSWORD2> ... Oh, hell no....
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<Liquid`> would you recommend something better that is user friendly with control panel for webhosting?
<LINKSWORD2> I've had enough irritations with HTML, CSS, etc.
<Liquid`> something like cpanel but free.
<LINKSWORD2> I gave up on web hosting a long time ago....
<Liquid`> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, DarkwingDuck! You there?
<Liquid`> i cant find this package libmd5-perl anywhere
<Unit193> That's because of this: Bug #542798 (2nd comment.) If you REALLY want it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467513&highlight=libmd5-perl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542798 in libmd5-perl (Ubuntu) "package libmd5-perl isn't available in Lucid repositories" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542798
<Liquid`> hmm
<WayneBlackmon> Excuse me - my bottom panel has disappeared...
<jachavez> how to install kdevelop designer can help me ?
<LINKSWORD2> WayneBlackmon: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<claydoh> WayneBlackmon: right-click on your desktop somewhere, then select "add pane", if in natty, if in older, you may have to use the Add Widgets from the right-click to add a panel, cannot remember for  sure
<yyk> ren ne
<yyk>  Amarok requires an additional plugin to decode MP3,   but it can't find it ,what steps should i do to make it work
<Linkmaster> yyk: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<yyk> can't find the package of kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yyk> kubuntu 11.04,   update it yesterday
<Linkmaster> That can't be right...
<Linkmaster> yyk: make sure you copy/paste it exactly as it is in the text
<yyk> Not found the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Linkmaster> yyk: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Unit193> Maybe  apt-cache search kubuntu restricted   too
<Liquid`> anybody know about webhosting?
<yyk> the result is the same:can't works
<Linkmaster> yyk: its not even updating? Hmm...
<Linkmaster> Is it mentioning anything like "cannot get /var/.... lock"?
<yyk> yeah
<Linkmaster> Do you have KPK/muon/synaptic open? If so, close them down, unless they are updating/installing something, otherwise, let it finish
<Linkmaster> If they aren't, go to 'file -> quit' on whichever it is
<Liquid`> yyk: type ps aux  | egrep -i 'apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg'  | le
<Liquid`> sorry
<Liquid`> ps aux  | egrep -i 'apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg'  | less
<yyk> I firmly believe i am confused,maybe i should visit the website of amarok for solution, thanks to all,especially,Linkmasterand Liquid
<yyk> sorry
<yyk> especially,Linkmaster and Liquid
<Linkmaster> Well, tell us whats going on, we can probably assist, especially since we are both here
<yyk> okey,amarok wins...  i will  reinstall it later
<Liquid`> hmm
<yyk> so hungry  ^-^
<Liquid`> you get it working yet?
<yyk> no,I will remove it ,and install it step by step,no steps will be lost
<yyk> ha
<Liquid`> but the thing is are you getting a error
<Liquid`> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Liquid`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<silv3r_m00n> where does kde store the partition information ?
<silv3r_m00n> like fstab in gnome
<Liquid`> what are you looking for?
<Liquid`> yyk?
<silv3r_m00n> one of my drives is mounted at /media/475abb5b-471f-4a6f-a589-782f3afc427f/
<silv3r_m00n> where is that location specified
<yyk> sorry
<Liquid`> open terminal and type                                     ps -e | grep apt
<silv3r_m00n> Liquid`: I want the drives to be mounted when computer starts
<Liquid`> silv3r_m00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852842&highlight=automount
<silv3r_m00n> I want to mount a partition at startup , should I add this line to fstab >> UUID=9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<silv3r_m00n> UUID=9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6               /media/9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6               ext4    errors=remount-ro        0        1
<silv3r_m00n> 9de0aab4-e64c-49c8-af55-cc7375a97dd6 is the UUID I got from blkid command
<Boulemans> Hello everyone, I have a broadcom problem with Kubuntu 11.04. Is someone here willing to help me?
<Boulemans> The trouble is the following: When trying to get the Broadcom wireless chip to work, I use the "additional drivers" menu and select the only availeble "Broadcom STA wireless Driver" option
<Boulemans> But When opening the network manager, He doesn't detect wireles ... wireless option is greyed out
<Boulemans> Even more: (Its on a laptop) and when I manually enable/disable the wireless via the laptop shortcut, I get a notification "Wireless Enabled" but the wifi-logo doesn't light on the laptop, nor does I get a wireless option in the network manager
<Boulemans> I verry much hope to get help.
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> is there an online calendar program that we can join like google calendar that syscs with kontact?
<Tm_T> hmmm, google calendar should work with akonadi, and thus kontact
<sorush20> Tm_T: do you know of a good how to?
<Tm_T> sorush20: not really, haven't paid attention to it for a long time
<sorush20> Tm_T: are you using google calendar with kontact now?
<Tm_T> sorush20: I'm not using kontact at all currently, but when I do use, then yes
<naftilos76> hi, which package contains a serial console app? Anybody?
<Ddpbf> naftilos76: what you mean by seriall console app?
<naftilos76> i mean a terminal that can do connections to serial ports
<naftilos76> or virtual serial ports
<Ddpbf> qetty
<Ddpbf> A getty is is a program that opens a tty port, prompts for a login name, and runs the /bin/login command. It is normally invoked by init.
<naftilos76> Ddpbf: thnks i ll try that
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> how do I access the file index search?
<sorush20> Nepomuk
<sorush20> !nepomuk
<Peace-> sorush20: ?
<Peace-> you need semantic destkop ?
<sorush20> Peace-: !semantic
<Peace-> system settings
<sorush20> what do I do to install semantic desktop?
<Peace-> sorush20: you don't need to install
<Peace-> sorush20: just go on systemsettings...
<Peace-> semantic desktop
<Peace-> tun it on
<Peace-> turn
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sorush20> Peace-: I can't see anything like that
<Peace-> sorush20: is it kubuntu ?
<Peace-> sorush20: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/07/plasma-desktopxL1779.jpg
<sorush20> Peace-: yes..
<sorush20> that doesn't say semantic it says desktop search.. I've enabled it .. but I don't know how to search for files..
<Peace-> sorush20: go on dolphin
<sorush20> Peace-: and then just click on find right?
<Peace-> sorush20: nope that is kfind
<sorush20> Peace-: well how?
<damn_xorg> anyone can help wiht kubuntu 11.04 and kwin hanging at login screen? Tinkered with .kde/share/config/kwinrc but it still crashes? My GPU is nvidia geforce 8200M G...
<Peace-> sorush20: http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk
<Peace-> damn_xorg: i guess it's a driver problem
<Peace-> damn_xorg: have you tried with new user ?
<damn_xorg> Peace-: same
<Peace-> damn_xorg: have you upgraded you driver ?
<Peace-> *your
<damn_xorg> Peace-: no it's a fresh install
<Peace-> before your system was working ?
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so it's a driver bug
<Peace-> damn_xorg: you can get the desktop ?
<damn_xorg> Peace-: no, hangs at login window or after it if i rescue as root
<Peace-> damn_xorg: i can't get your situation
<Peace-> you login then desktop hangs
<Peace-> and then ?
<Peace-> black screen ?
<Peace-> you can see the arrow of your mouse?
<damn_xorg> Peace-: no. if i login as normal user the login screen never comes. the it just hangs at the wallpaper (no tty either) if i rescue through root console and then 'startx' it shows the wallpaper and hangs again
<damn_xorg> Peace-: yes my mouse is there
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> you can see your arrow on the screen ?
<Peace-> or not?
<damn_xorg> Peace-: i can
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so... now
<Peace-> ALT F2
<Peace-> type plasma-destkop
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> type plasma-desktop
<Peace-> press enter
<damn_xorg> Peace-: alt+f2 not working :/
<Peace-> are you sure
<Peace-> ?
<damn_xorg> yup... it's just the wallpaper and the mouse cursor. I can't even switch ttys
<Peace-> damn_xorg: have you used a new fressh user ?
<Peace-> damn_xorg: your home has enough free space?
<Peace-> damn_xorg: live cd works or not?
<damn_xorg> Peace-: haven't tried with live cd actually
<Peace-> damn_xorg: try it
<Peace-> there is something of weird
<damn_xorg> Peace-: just a question... how does the nouveau driver behaves with 11.04
<Peace-> damn_xorg: i have an intel right now
<Peace-> damn_xorg: i know nouveau works
<Peace-> but maybe you could have some freeze resizing konsole
<Peace-> of coruse there is a fix
<damn_xorg> Peace-: ok will try again
<damn_xorg> Peace-: ty for your time
<introuble> hi, in our college, we have three campuses in three cities. we want to make record available on internet  that can be access by any privilaged user. records, tasks, activites.
<introuble> 2. we want to shift to IT based task management sheet from manual one. in which records apear like task given by one emplyee to other, time, warnings given. may be it gets red after three warning, or if task not completed.   indexing server to see completed/pending tasks. or all tasks of emply of one month. etc.
<introuble> is there an open source software like that which can suit our requirments. or be customisable?
<FloodBotK1> introuble: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mubarak> hi
<sorush20> I've setup akonadi but its not syncing with google calendar..
<zamaliphe> hello
<zamaliphe> how can i install intel 82G33/G31 VGA driver
<skidzo> Hi There .. I recently upgraded to kubuntu 11.04, during the upgrade I had a problem with cupsd it got stuck at installing the new cups.conf, though I could continue with distupgrade by opening a new shell and run: sudo stop cups, at least now I have a unbroken system wich works all right, but not of course the printing.
<skidzo> has someone a hint where I could post this to get help?
<skidzo> Or someone to tell me how I can express my prob in a more precise way?
<skidzo> there is already a bug description # 705067 that I found...
<mhb> is there any app to tweak kubuntu same like ubuntu tweak??????
<mhb> is there any app to tweak kubuntu same like ubuntu tweak??????
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AlexZion> hi guys I'm really getting mad  trying to use qutecom on Kubuntu 11.04 , there is some known problem with it ?
<AlexZion> I'm in the qutecom channel with a guy who is trying to help me , we trace out a lot of things and now he is sure that is not a qutecom problem , so someone knows where the problem can be ?
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, I don't know if there are many ppl who have experirnce here with qutecom ..this is the first I've heard of it.
<zamaliphe> how can i edit my screen resulotion ?
<AlexZion> really BluesKaj , so what you suggest me  as alternative skype commuunication !?!
<AlexZion> I mean BluesKaj, I think a sip protocoll is the way but , which client should I use ?
<genii-around> AlexZion: kphone is not bad for VOIP
<BluesKaj> skype static works well here , but not sure how long it will be supported , now that MS bought it.
<BluesKaj> then there's google talk , but now the perception that google is evil prevents common sense use :(
<yofel> well google is evil, though facebook overtook it a while ago IMO
<AlexZion> I'd like to have opensource software ......, unfortunatelly , I don't trust so much from multinational companies ...., they always have some hide scope behind ....., it' time to get free from them ....
<AlexZion> genii-around: I'll see if it works , but it looks really horrible inside the nice and smooth kde4 interfaces ... :D
<AlexZion> genii-around: what should I put in "User Parto of SIP URL :" , and what on the "Host part of SIP URL :"
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, someone mentioned mumble a while back , have you tried it?
<AlexZion> I tried once , but is something totaly different ....if I don't mistake ....
<AlexZion> you need a running mumble server to use it ....
<BluesKaj> ok
<genii-around> AlexZion: Usually you have an account somewhere there is a SIP server and those are the settings to use. But if you don't have one yet, you can get a free acount at somewhere like http://www.voipuser.org/ or http://www.freeworlddialup.com/
<BluesKaj> ekiga ?
<AlexZion> ok , I already have a sip account , so can I use those settings to use mumble ?
<BluesKaj> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<AlexZion> I tried ekiga as well , but even if install hundreds of packages , it doesn't work ....
<AlexZion> so what I got is just less psace on my disk , a lot of usless packages , and still I cannot use my sip account.......
<BluesKaj> ok
<AlexZion> when I think that sip account shoued become or actually is an alternative to skype ...well, I'm a bit worried about that .... :D
<AlexZion> especially because I don't want use skype anymore ....., is getting worst day by day ....., of course , this is a micro..... sign .... :D
<BluesKaj> skype and facebook just made deal , so it's gonna be more widespread soon , it might be restritctive tho ...I'm sure facebook is going to monetize
<genii-around> I used to use Gizmo but now Google bought it
<Alex-Zion> something is blocking my UDP package ...,but I don't really know what ..., some idea ?
<sefianix> hi everyone.
<sefianix> got an issue with panels only showing on one monitor on 2 monitor setup. using nvidia drivers and twinview.
<sefianix> when i try to add a panel to second screen/monitor, the panel gets added to first screen
<sefianix> I can't drag the panel to the second monitor
<szal> sefianix: no idea about dual-monitor setup, but did you try Xinerama instead?
<sorush20> !krunner
<sorush20> what had krunner been replaced with?
<Darkasakerionz> Hi, i have a problem I just compile my kernel and... WORKS!! but the inet no
<Darkasakerionz> this kubuntu livecd says to me that:
<Darkasakerionz> for i in `lsmod | cut - -d" " -f 1`; do find /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net -iname "$i*" ; done
<Darkasakerionz> /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko
<yofel> sorush20: it hasn't been replaced
<yofel> !info krunner | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: Package krunner does not exist in natty
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> se
<yofel> *sec
<Darkasakerionz> I activated tg3 in the modules but ifconfig -a don't show to me nothing
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> !find krunner
<ubottu> File krunner found in kdebase-runtime-data, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg, kdebase-workspace-dev, kdenetwork-dbg, kdeplasma-addons-dbg, kget, language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-ast-base (and 80 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=krunner&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<yofel> it's in kdebase-workspace-bin
<Darkasakerionz> ups
<Darkasakerionz> wrong channel
<WayneBlackmon> How do I change the Kubuntu branding on the KDE kick off menu?
<yofel> that's somewhere in kubuntu-default-settings I think...
<WayneBlackmon> Thanks! :D
<WayneBlackmon> Hmm...nope. It isn't in there.
<yofel> WayneBlackmon: the logo that's displayed should be /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/branding.svgz, but I'm not sure in what file the setting is
<WayneBlackmon> Thank for the help! :D
<WayneBlackmon> If y'all would like to know why I'm asking all these questions like that, it's because I'm working on a distrobution based off of Kubuntu. I'll probably be here a lot for it.
<yofel> WayneBlackmon: sure, if you've got more in-depth questions about it feel free to drop a question in #kubuntu-devel too
<WayneBlackmon> Thanks - I didn't realize there was a developers channel.
<Ceno3x> hi guys
<Ceno3x> network manager is rather buggy in 11.04 and I was wondering if there was a ppa with some newer package. or not newer, just a different version
<Python> !network | Ceno3x
<ubottu> Ceno3x: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ceno3x> Python: is there any information in the wiki as to help me change network-manager's version?
<Ceno3x> in ubuntu I'd just go for this ppa https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa but I'm new to kde and I don't know if it's going to ruin the widget or something like that
<yofel> Python: you should be running 2.6.38-8 on natty
<Python> Ceno3x: yes it's unstable
<Ceno3x> Python: how do you mean?
<yofel> Ceno3x: should work I guess, it's still 0.8.4 for natty, but we don't have newer snapshots of the plasma widgets
<yofel> anyway, what's your problem?
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: you could try wicd
<yofel> that would be an option too
<Ddpbf> tehre is kde interface for it
<Ceno3x> yofel: two fold. Can't connect to WEP network nor the PEAP network in my uni. The first I already found out what the bug is, there's an error converting ASCII to hex. that's enough for me to want to change the version, and I'm hoping it's nm's blame and not the widget
<Ceno3x> Ddpbf: I did, but I'd prefer to keep network manager if possible. for 3G modems and other such things
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: you could have them both
<yofel> I don't think NM 0.8 has a newer version, we have a pre-release of NM 0.9 in oneiric, but that needs a newer widget too
<yofel> try wicd first
<Ddpbf> it is not neccesary to remove nnm
<Ceno3x> yofel: the current version in the reps is 0.8.4~git.20110319t175609.d14809b-0ubuntu3, I believe the one in the ppa is newer. but on the subject, which package has the nm widget? is it in some general widget package?
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Ceno3x> yofel: ah, cool, I see. What's the network-manager-kde package then?
<yofel> that was the non-plasma GUI
<Ceno3x> yofel: systray icon?
<yofel> right, although the plasma widget works as a systray icon too
<yofel> network-manager-kde will be removed in oneiric
<Ceno3x> ok ok, I think I'm getting it
<Ceno3x> I'm gonna try the ppa and hope for the best. if it breaks, I'll try ppa-purging it back into place
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: i don't know plasmoid is horibile with 3g modems
<Ddpbf> better try wicd
<yofel> well, in natty it at least *can* use them somewhat
<Ddpbf> and use konsole for 3g and such
<yofel> I personally have an issue with modemmanager, not NM
<Ddpbf> kppp?
<Ceno3x> Ddpbf: well, I've learned how to handle my 3G modem with network-manager in ubuntu 10.04, I'm hoping it works the same here
<Ceno3x> I could use wvdial, but that's like wearing some shitty jeans instead of the nice ones you got for christmas
<Ceno3x> alright, let's try it, thx for the help guys
<Linkmaster> Is there a way you can use the cp command to not include a specific folder? Say for instance, I'm copying /home, and I don't want it to include  /home/joshua/kde4  is this possible?
<sorush20> how do I access and search for a file after indexing with nepemouk
<sorush20> ?
<Linkmaster> sorush20: go to dolphin, and use the 'find' command
<Linkmaster> Its located right underneath 'tools' and 'settings'
<sorush20> Linkmaster: its not under tools and settings..
<Linkmaster> Not inside of them, it is its own button, visually under them
<sorush20> no Linkmaster i cna't see them
<sorush20> does anyone know if there is a bleeding edge akonadi package for kubuntu , a ppa anywhere ?
<BluesKaj> sorush20, right click underf the titlebar check the "main Toolbar" option
<sorush20> BluesKaj: there is nothing linke that anywhere
<BluesKaj> sorush20, open dolphin , right click in an open space on the the titlebar , a drop down dialog should open, with some options
<BluesKaj> err under the titlebar sorush20
<sorush20> BluesKaj: you mena just on the main menu like file view edit etc?
<BluesKaj> sorush20, right beside help
<sorush20> BluesKaj: there isn't anyhthing relevant..
<sorush20> BluesKaj: what am I looking for , the logo for the nepumek
<BluesKaj> sor the maintoobar is relavent it has th find option where if you type nepmuk.....
<BluesKaj> sorush20,^
<sorush20> BluesKaj: I still don't understand.. there is the find option which I can also access with ctrl + f is that what you are trying to tell me?
<BluesKaj> yeah  , but obviouslynthat's not what you need
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<Cammy> Hello
<LINKSWORD2> Did I miss the party? :P
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, what party?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: not the afterparty
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<daniel__> wazz up guys:) anyone install a perlqt4 on kubuntu, cant build cmake, error appers :(
<LINKSWORD2> daniel__: I'm not sure, but I think I saw that that problem is a major bug.
<daniel__> ok
<daniel__> thx dude
<WayneBlackmon> Excuse me - certain windows won't open right. Where the content should be all it renders is a black area.
<WayneBlackmon> Any ideas on what could be wrong with this?
<daniel__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/756154
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756154 in opencv (Ubuntu Oneiric) "opencv version 2.1.0-3ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [High,Triaged]
<daniel__> some cmake modules fail on ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> daniel__, oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<scrak> Hi all / Ciao a tutti!
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> my full memory is being detected in windows xp but not in kubuntu any ideas?
<sorush20> asus a8v delus ddr 3200 400mhz 1GB x 4 two kingston value ram two corsair
<sorush20> kubuntu natty amd 64 kernel generic
<szal> sorush20: 'uname -a' please
<sorush20> szal: my bios doens't detect it but windows xp does cpuz detects it too Linux sorush2-desktop 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:07:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<szal> if the BIOS doesn't detect it, I don't see how an OS can
<sorush20> szal: that is what is baffelling me ..
<sorush20> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11022664
<tsimpson> have a look at the output of "sudo lshw -class memory" to see exactly what is detected. (not sure if you need to install the lshw package)
<sorush20> http://paste.kde.org/93145/
<tsimpson> looks like it's only detecting 2 slots then
<sorush20>  well I'm seeing 3+gb.. but no 4gb
<tsimpson> perhaps run/boot into memtest to check
<tsimpson> maybe some is damaged
<asfyxia> @sorush20, if XP recognizes it, it definitely can't be your BIOS, I guess.
<asfyxia> We had a similar problem here today, try to fetch your grub.cfg file, in this case grub also started XP in a safe mode which couldn't be seen
<asfyxia> Oops, he already left...
<scrak> ls
<scrak_ITA> DarkwingDuck:
<Ceno3x> hi guys
<Ceno3x> With or without compositing, I'm getting screen tearing on flash videos with the latest nvidia proprietary driver. Does anyone know a fix?
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: flash is bad
<Ceno3x> Ddpbf: indeed
<Ddpbf> it is not KDE glitch or xorg
<Ddpbf> falsh for linux and other unix-like systems is bad written
<Ddpbf> *badly
<Ddpbf> if it's youtube
<Ddpbf> try hml5 version of it
<Ceno3x> Indeed that is the case, but still, if there's a fix it'd be sweet
<Ddpbf> i dont know on 32bit linux it works somehow
<Ddpbf> on 64 bit it's mess
<Ceno3x> what? flash you mean?
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ceno3x> yeah, that's part of the reason why I still stick with 32bit...
<Ceno3x> but you know Ddpbf, on a second thought
<Ceno3x> I have seen flash videos without tearing when I was running ubuntu 10.04
<Ceno3x> it was a different driver version so I can't say for sure
<Ddpbf> it was older flash
<Ddpbf> older driver
<Ceno3x> but I can say however that it's not that certain that it's not a KDE glitch or an xorg glitch
<Ceno3x> unless of course, you do know for sure?
<Ddpbf> hm
<Ddpbf> i have problems with it on every possibile DE on linux
<Ddpbf> (KDE 4,KDE 3, Gnome2, Gnome 3
<Ceno3x> I remember that with compiz if the refresh rate was at a certain value it'd be ok
<Ddpbf> xfce, lxde
<Ddpbf> you could allways try unity or gnome2
<Ceno3x> I could do a lot of things, including not using linux, but i'd rather use kde and have this fixed
<Ceno3x> video works fine on mplayer, this is probably a flash thing
<Ceno3x> oh well
<Ceno3x> I wonder how longs it's been since that xkcd comic... http://xkcd.com/619/
<Ddpbf> http://paste.kde.org/93199/
<Ddpbf> this is when i try to run flash video :)
<Ddpbf> 57 % of CPU
<Ceno3x> that's a lot of cpu
<Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> this is 4 year old laptop
<Ddpbf> but it is a lot
<Ddpbf> 1.6 core2duo 2giga of ram
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> http://paste.kde.org/93199/ or use minitube for youtbe and such sites
<Ddpbf> err
<Ddpbf> wrong link
<Ddpbf> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<bazhang> Ceno3x, I'm in both channels. as are many helpers.
<bazhang> Ceno3x, its better to keep it in a single channel, especially if you are getting responses there.
<Ceno3x> bazhang: I fail to see your point
<bazhang> !crosspost | Ceno3x
<ubottu> Ceno3x: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bazhang> clear now?
<Ceno3x> you think it's unreasonable for me to ask in #ubuntu a question I wasn't able to get a clarify here?
<Ceno3x> I understand what you're going at, but I don't think it applies in this situation
<bazhang> Ceno3x, the response here you got was correct. flash in linux is bad. no way around that.
<Ceno3x> bazhang: surely, you jest
<Ceno3x> using html5 doesn't fix my flash
<Ddpbf> bazhang: sudo amen :)
<bazhang> because it is not flash.
<Ceno3x> much like using windows does not fix my hardware support
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: there is no other workaround
<Ceno3x> please, you can't say that for sure
<bazhang> Ceno3x, complain to adobe then
<Ceno3x> I was getting better results in ubuntu 10.04
<Ceno3x> there's always some xorg configuration thing someone knows about that can be somehow related...
<Ddpbf> Ceno3x: use it again it is still supported
<bazhang> since they control flash, and make all kinds of changes waaaay outside of ubuntu control
<Ceno3x> I understand all of that, but it doesn't fix my problem
<Ceno3x> look, I don't mean to sound ungrateful, I appreciate your attention
<bazhang> no it does not. but it's an adobe issue
<bazhang> repeating it wont alter that basic fact
<Ceno3x> but telling me tu use another system is not an answer, so don't treat it like it is
<Ceno3x> it _may_ be an adobe issue
<Ddpbf> it is adobe issue
<Ceno3x> it _might_ be a configuration issue since I got better results on ubuntu 10.04
<Ceno3x> or a driver, or something else, and someone might know
<Ceno3x> hence, the question
<Ddpbf> that issue exists on arch on kubuntu on fedora
<Ddpbf> on debian, on mandriva
<Ddpbf> on every one distribution of linux i tried
<Ddpbf> different DEs different versions of kernel, xorg, drivers
<Ddpbf> etc
<Ddpbf> on different GPUs, but allways flash for linux is bad
<Ceno3x> see this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/ , this actually improved things a lot
<Ceno3x> what I was hoping for was that someone pointed me towards the refresh rate on kwin
<Ceno3x> or something like that
<Ceno3x> but thx anyway
<bazhang> np
<Ceno3x> and bazhang, I'll try to keep it low on the crossposting, thx for pointing it out
#kubuntu 2011-07-08
<intelpiiie> Hi, can anyone help with my odd problem with VMWare? I'm trying to run OpenGL Graphics, and even with tools installed and acceleration on, it won't work.
<bazhang> intelpiiie, try #vmware
<SIR_Taco> Did I just enter a  Twitter channel?
<intelpiiie> @bazhang, so, I should change channels?
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<jachavez> exist some program to create labels for cd o box cd on kde ?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I need to rescue my grub
<sorush20> I installed windows 7 and now I need to rescue my grub
<DarthFrog> !grub | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sorush20> I'm in live cd and I'm using sudo grub there is no grub.cfg
<DarthFrog> sorush20: Read the link the bot provided you.
<kloplop321_> not sudo grub-install?
<DarthFrog> kloplop321_: Not right away, there's some preliminaries necessary first.
<kloplop321_> okay,
<DarthFrog> You have to bind mount /dev, /proc & /sys, then chroot to the Linux partition.
<kloplop321_> right,
<kloplop321_> I have a problem of my own, I can't seem to get compositing to work, I've tried to install compiz and then do compiz --replace, which really made things weird, it cloned my first display to the other 3, and then started spamming the terminal about not being able to use a GL command with the current bit depth
<DarthFrog> You neither need nor want compiz.  KDE now does its own compositing.  But you have to have drivers that are doing 3D first. :-)
<sorush20> I keep getting this message Sector 56 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<kloplop321_> Yeah, I've checked glx info,
<kloplop321_> http://pastebin.com/Uq925Fv9 is what the output looks like right before I went to another TTY and did kwin --replace
<kloplop321_> its just that the "Resume Desktop Effects" keeps getting disabled by some unknown "Other application"
<DarthFrog> Don'cha just love that?
<kloplop321_> dmesg provided no additional information,
<kloplop321_> I know it was able to do it before I enabled xinerama, or what ever its called,
<kloplop321_> otherwise, my other screens don't have a window manager and its rediculous,
<kloplop321_> also, I'm able to run a program I'm working on using open gl, without any difficulty, and its at the max fps, so its not being software-rendered
<kloplop321_> glxgears says I get 8672 FPS :/
<kloplop321_> DarthFrog: do you suggest I go into the #ubuntu channel instead for this?
<DarthFrog> Are you running Ubuntu?
<kloplop321_> I'm running kubuntu,
<kloplop321_> but I don't think this is a kde thing,
<DarthFrog> Well, you have gone where I have not. :-)  I'm no help to you.
<kloplop321_> thanks for being here at least, in the world of idlers.
<DarthFrog> Oh, the activity on channel ebbs and flows.  Sometimes the joint is jumpin'.
<kloplop321_> DarthFrog: I turned off xinerama or whatever after pretty much totally romoving xorg while compiz was screwing everything up, and now I have compositioning, on one screen, all others have no window manager :/
<kloplop321_> and I've got some funky thing on the side I can't get rid of
<kloplop321_> http://i.imgur.com/w54E4.jpg
<kloplop321_> it seems reinitiating kwin --replace makes it work..
<DarthFrog> Sounds like a win to me.
<kloplop321_> yes, and now to put it in autostart,
<kloplop321_> and test, but I still have this blue thing on the side that looks like a horizontally compressed background picture..
<kloplop321_> eh, I still have this rediculous bar on the side.
<kloplop321_> Can anyone tell me how to remove this blue bar on the left side? http://i.imgur.com/vJ6dF.png
<kloplop321_> I can click on it, and it focuses, and goes over the bottom panel
<kloplop321_> but I can't get any options to remove it.
<Linkmaster> I'm using the alternate installer, and have the following partitions set up:
<Linkmaster> I have primary-sda1[windows] and extended-sda2[linuxy-stuff] with sda5, sda6, sda7, and sda8 inside of them. How do I tell the installer to use sda5 as the root, and sda6 as /home?
<Linkmaster> *With my question
<Linkmaster> as aside note, I used GParted to create the partitions
<Linkmaster> I think I figured it out
<Unit193> I didn't help any? ;)
<Linkmaster> Just a little :P
<c-c-m> hello, I am looking for a "nice" theme for KDE (that's what I think it's lacking the most compared to GNOME) and I found many results related to Bespin
<c-c-m> has anyone here ever used it?
<c-c-m> would you recommend it?
<Tm_T> this might be better served in #kubuntu-offtopic as it's not really a support question. Anyway, I have tried it, didn't like it (I'm not a fan of OS X look in overall)
<c-c-m> Tm_T, so what's the aim of this channel?
<c-c-m> where can I find other channels?
<c-c-m> unfortunately I hardly see many conversations here (not talking for today only)
<c-c-m> (maybe it's a matter of time-difference?)
<tsimpson> c-c-m: this channel is for technical support, as it says in the /topic
<c-c-m> well, it says "Official Kubuntu support" not technical
<c-c-m> and support is quite general
<c-c-m> my question was looking for support
<c-c-m> ;)
<tsimpson> opinion != support
<c-c-m> I guess I could reformulate the question as to make it more "supportable" but I doubt it would be of any use here
<c-c-m> could you please tell me if there are any other channels more suitable than this one (and hopefully more friendly as expected in an OS community) so I can let this one as quiet as always?
<c-c-m> I love kubuntu, but gosh, it's hard to find a place to talk, discuss and learn, specially compared to ubuntu and its great community and blogs such as OMGubuntu...
<c-c-m> that's really a pitty
<Tm_T> c-c-m: as I pointed, #kubuntu-offtopic is a good place to start (:
<Night-Hacks> hi
<Night-Hacks> while installing kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 10.04 it says unresolved dependencies ?
<Night-Hacks> !
<szal> !details | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Night-Hacks> i wanted to install KDE on my laptop (Ubuntu 10.04) and #KDE people said install kubuntu-desktop package from synaptec
<Night-Hacks> im in gnome right now
<Night-Hacks> after marking that package for installation i get such an error
<Night-Hacks> kubuntu-desktop:
<Night-Hacks>  Depends: kde-zeroconf but it is not going to be installed
<Night-Hacks> am i in dependency hell !
<Night-Hacks> or should install them all by myself ...
<kubu2> try installing kde-zeroconf firts and see why not
<kubu2> *first
<szal> feckin' GUI for pkg management, tends to fail on verbosity
<Night-Hacks> when kde-zeroconf:
<Night-Hacks>   Depends: kdebase-runtime (>=4:4.4.5) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<szal> sounds like a reason to file a bug
<kubu2> how did you get 4.4.5 in there?
<kubu2> from a ppa?
<Night-Hacks> no
<szal> !info kde-zeroconf lucid
<ubottu> kde-zeroconf (source: kdenetwork): zeroconf plugins and kio slaves for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 208 kB
<kubu2> 10.04 is 4.4.2
<Night-Hacks> i remember i wanted to run kchm and all of these installed at that time
<Night-Hacks> sth about 6 month ago
<szal> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yofel> !info kdebase-runtime lucid
<ubottu> kdebase-runtime (source: kdebase-runtime): runtime components from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1461 kB, installed size 7224 kB
<yofel> it is at 4.4.5, so it shouldn't complain...
<kubu2> you have bits and pieces of 4.4.5 and you aree trying to install 4.4.2
<Night-Hacks> i updated my repo before trying to install
<Night-Hacks> anyway seems i can install via bash
<kubu2> why not move up to 11.04 and 4.6.5?
<szal> kubu2: (1) Natty comes w/ 4.6.2 by default, 4.6.5 (is that already out?) = PPA; (2) ppl have reasons to run Lucid
<Night-Hacks> i dont want to lose anything, im working hard with my 10.04
<randomnamefortes> ...
<kubu2> szal: am asking if he wants to.  you don't need to tell me what I know already
<szal> Night-Hacks: working now?
<dwd> Hiya folks. I've been looking at Plasma/KDE as a replacement for GNOME (not liking the look of Unity). Can I upgrade easily from an Ubuntu 10.10 to a Kubuntu 11.04?
<Night-Hacks> yeah, im free for some hours wanna try KDE
<szal> dwd: not authoritative: upgrade to 11.04, install kubuntu-desktop, uninstall ubuntu-desktop, reinstall any programs you might need that are thrown out by uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<dwd> szal, OK, so kubuntu is essentially ubuntu but with kubuntu-desktop installed, and KDM set as default, etc?
<szal> dwd: yes
<dwd> szal, Right - I did that on my laptop, but I have no sound working, so I thought I might be missing something.
<szal> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Night-Hacks> thanks for help anyway
<dwd> szal, Right... But the sound all worked fine under GNOME, so I thought there was something else I might have missed - what sound daemon should be running with KDE?
<szal> dwd: KDE works fine w/ Pulse, phonon (should be installed anyway) and, preferably, Xine backend
<szal> kubu2: afaics, 4.6.5 is not in the PPA yet
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi szal
<girault> bonjour
<CIL> Bonjour
<BluesKaj> good morning
<ironfroggy__> Are there any desktop pager widgets that show full thumbnails of the desktop and windows on them, not just icons?
<Who> guys i have a strange problem , i have pppoe connection so i used pppoeconf
<Who> but it gets disconnected at ever 5-10 mins
<Who> and it doesn't happen in windows or Mac OS X
<Who> every*
<Who> so i think the problem is with pppoeconf
<jenna_> hi, does anybody know about these kde panels?  i have my desktop arranged with a panel at the top of the screen.  and every time i restart the computer, than panel is moved
<jenna_> i have to unlock them, adjust the position, and lock them back after every restart
<yofel> how do you restart? The plasma configuration should be saved on logout
<jenna_> the configuration seems to be saved.  im restarting by using the restart widget
<yofel> try running 'kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop' and see if that forgets the position too
<jenna_> all of my panels are in the right position except the top one
<jenna_> that made all my panels go away, but not come back.
<jenna_> Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<jenna_> plasma-desktop(22364): Communication problem with  "plasma-desktop" , it probably crashed.
<jenna_> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.plasma-desktop was not provided by any .service files" "
<FloodBotK1> jenna_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenna_> i would have used pastie, but my taskbar is now gone and i cont access the firefox tab :P
<BluesKaj> Who, windows and mac also use pppoe, that's determined by the router connection to the internet not the OS.
<yofel> the run 'plasma-desktop' in krunner again
<yofel> but that means that something did go wrong when closing plasma-desktop :/
<jenna_> ok.  the panels are all back.  and the top one is in the wrong spot
<Who1> BluesKaj:  i am saying i use pppoeconf in kubuntu , while windows & mac OS X i use pppoe as well but in kubuntu for some odd reasons it get disconnected quite frequently
<Who1> so is there any other way then pppoeconf ?
<BluesKaj> yes , Who1 and I'm saying it's not kubuntu itself , it's proibly your network manager settings
<Ddpbf> Who1: you could connect from konsole
<Ddpbf> you could try wicd
<yofel> jenna_: try running 'kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental' in krunnner, wait a bit, then try restarting plasma again
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, let's try to figure out his problem first , brfore suggesting wicd
<Who1> Ddpbf:  Ability to connect to wired (Ethernet only, no PPPoE/DSL support yet) and wireless networks :(
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: you are right wicd may help if it is wadsl
<jenna_> yofel, nope.  after restart, the top panel is still in the wrong spot
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas :/
<jenna_> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental did spit out a few error messages
<Ddpbf> Who1: what kind of internet connection you have?
<Who1> DSL/PPPoE
<Ddpbf> trough telefon line or wireless dsl?
<jenna_> http://pastie.org/private/xihvacpjjdg3upazaj4ybq
<Who1> wireless dsl
<Ddpbf> then wicd may help
<Ddpbf> but it is just idea
<BluesKaj> Who1, which wifi chip ? .run lshw -C network in the terminal
<BluesKaj> and post theoutput beside "prodct"
<BluesKaj> KB  needs configuring brb
<yykmaidou> howto remove zhe Package ubuntu-restricted-extras,it's broked when install
<yykmaidou> sorry
<yykmaidou> break
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, try this ,it may fix your problem , sudo apt-get  -f install
<yykmaidou> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yykmaidou> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, in kubuntu , it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yykmaidou> okey
<BluesKaj> use apt-get
<yykmaidou> can i run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"  again??
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, yes , but run sudo apt-get  -f install , first
<yykmaidou> two broken package
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, ok run , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, now run, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yykmaidou> hmm , the result is :Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<yykmaidou> but i do it 1 minutes ago
<yykmaidou> but i do it 1 minutes before
<Who> BluesKaj:  okay i am on kubuntu
<Who> tell me what you need
<yykmaidou> just again??   or run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yykmaidou> hmm
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, no,  run, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras . It will restore the required dependencies as well.
<BluesKaj> BBL..have to go for a while
<yykmaidou> the commend " sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras" has been run,but the answers is" E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<yykmaidou>  "
<yykmaidou> maybe i should install a new kubuntu for my poor operation
<yofel> yykmaidou: can you run apt-get install -f, and then pastebin the whole output?
<Python> Hi all
<yofel> !paste | yykmaidou
<ubottu> yykmaidou: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yykmaidou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640148/
<BluesKaj> yykmaidou, did you run , sudo dpkg --configure -a . like I suggested earlier ?
<Python> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<yykmaidou> okey   ,and then ??
<yykmaidou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640157/
<genii-around> yykmaidou: What says result of: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop | grep Installed
<yykmaidou> 1220
<genii-around> OK
<yykmaidou> hmm??
<genii-around> I'm not sure how you can have kubuntu-desktop installed but then the pastebin indicates that  kdelibs5-data is not installed ( not wrong version, just not installed)
<genii-around> yykmaidou: Can you pastebin result of: apt-cache policy kdelibs5-data                please
<yykmaidou> thanks,i must go out for a while,maybe i will install a new operation system of kubuntu^^'
<genii-around> Hm
<yykmaidou> broken package is win
<yykmaidou> thank you
<superman097> how to set printer device on backtrack 5 KDE?
<superman097> i confuse when find printer setting
<superman097> on system setting
<Valerie> Hello
<Valerie> Is anybody here?
<superman097> yeah
<azlon_> where to start with hacking?:^
<Valerie> Wonder if you could help me.   It is just a simple question
<James147> !ask | Valerie
<ubottu> Valerie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<superman097> @valerie :what?
<Valerie> ty
<Valerie> I have Skype but although I can hear people nobody can hear me.   I have done a test with Echo and the same thing happens
<azlon_> get headphones with a mic
<azlon_> @valerie
<Valerie> I can hear it is just nobody can hear me
<Valerie> It is like the Mike is turned off.   I have no idea how to put it back on
<Valerie> sorry mic lol
<James147> Valerie: check system settings > multimedia > phonon  and alsamixer (run in the terminal)
<Valerie> I've done all that can't find the Mic.  Perhaps I am just being stupid.
<James147> Valerie: in alsamixer hit F4 to see capture devices
<Valerie> Okay I will try now. ty
<genii-around> !backtrack | superman097
<ubottu> superman097: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Valerie> F4 on the keyboard.    Now you know I am stupid
<Valerie> I can see capture devices
<James147> Valerie: make sure the mic isnt muted
<James147> and volume is turned up
<Valerie> Mic not muted volume is turned up.    Just did another Echo test.   Recording didn't playback.
<aspek_> Is there an alternative to Amarok, which has the feature of rating a track and editing ID3 metadata of the audio files builtin?
<aspek_> Basically, be able to browse audio files based on the categories present in ID3 (Album, Genre, Rating).
<aspek_> If the player integrates that very well, then I can offload the ID3 editing to a dedicated MP3 tag editor.
<seawolf> Kid3, an ID3 tag editor for KDE
<aspek_> seawolf: No, I am talking about an audio player which provides an easy way to play audio files based on rating, album name, singers etc, something like iTunes. If it also has mp3 tag editing capabilties, that would be good. But if not, I can use dedicated tag editor like Kid3 as you mentioned.
<jwash> hey, i'm using avant window manager, where do i put a .awn file i donwloaded so that avant recognizes it as an extension?
<ashwin> how can i avoid kwallet asking password everytime i reboot?
<ChrisGagnon> ashwin: change kwallet's password to nothing [IE: no password]
<bansy> hi
<bansy> anybdu home?
<BluesKaj> bansy, ys, gota question ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Python> lol
<Python> how to speed up kde ?
<Ddpbf> there is lot of tweaks
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: can you spare some time to help me with my internet?
<Python> Ddpbf: like?
<Linkmaster> I managed to get a wired connection, but 'additional drivers' doesn't even properly load, and the ethernet under KNM says 'unmanaged' while the wireless says 'unavailabe'
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, so waht kind of connection do you want ethernet or wifi ?
<Linkmaster> wifi
<BluesKaj> ok, do you know which wifi chip you have ?
<Linkmaster> broadcom BCM4312
<Linkmaster> 802.11b/g I believe
<BluesKaj> !BCM43
<Unit193> It's just bcm
<BluesKaj> !broeadcom
<Unit193> !brodcom
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> we can't spel in here
<BluesKaj> :)
<Unit193> I would say not!
<BluesKaj> can't is not
<Linkmaster> I'll follow these instructions, since I actually have a wired connection now
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, that instruction works most of the time
<Linkmaster> ...
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/mU1a5m06
<Linkmaster> This is 11.04, alternate CD
<Linkmaster> I'll just try again when I get back from vacation....
<ovidius> hi. all
<OerHeks> hi ovidius
<ovidius> i have a weird behaviour in kmail 2 and korganizer. when i add a task to an email and add the e-mail as link, it tries to open the link from korganizer with evolution, instead of kmail. the weird thing is: i don't have evolution installed. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ovidius, any gnome apps installed ?
<ovidius> BluesKaj: yes. synaptic, gimp and some other stuff. but definitely not evolution. is there any way to change the application for opening the "akonadi:..." link?
<genii-around> Might want to check System Settings...Default Applications  and see if kmail is default
<ovidius> kmail is my default in system settings. and the file types matching "akonadi" don't have evolution in their list
<ovidius> yeah. found it myself. for some reason "evolution" was first entry for *.eml file type. is a generic user supposed to know that you have to change applications for "*.eml" to change "akonadi: ..." links? anyway. it works now
<rjb> what is the url of 11.04 to wget?
<BluesKaj> rjb, 32 o 64 bit ?
<rjb> 32 bit
<Ddpbf> Python: are you there?
<Ddpbf> sorry i have to go
<Python> Ddpbf: :(
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The kubuntu regular cd download link somehow auto-computes the most local place to you to grab the iso from, so wget won't work there. But the alternate image you can get a straight link for
<genii-around> eg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<bbeck> How do I search for files that have been tagged in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah all I could get was the torrentfile which opens the url to the torrent client
<sreenu> hai
<sreenu> this sree
<sreenu> new irc
<genii-around> !welcome
<genii-around> Hm
<sreenu> thanks
<DarthFrog> Wonder when KDE 4.7 will be available for Kubuntu?  It's not in the PPA yet.
<BluesKaj> yeah DarthFrog , it's still under wraps
<yofel> was thinking about it, but since the tarballs for RC2 are coming we'll probably skip RC1 for natty. Right now we're busy getting RC1 into oneiric archive
<Quintasan> DarthFrog: We are uploading to oneiric, do not update oneiric unless you want breakage
<DarthFrog> Quintasan: I'm running Natty.
<Quintasan> Okay, RC2 maybe will hit the PPA for natty
<Quintasan> We will consider this once we get whole RC1 in archives
<DarthFrog> Oh, I see.
<DarthFrog> This is an RC?  I didn't know that.
<Quintasan> 4.6.90 is RC1
<Quintasan> 4.6.95 is RC2
<DarthFrog> yofel: Thanks.
<DarthFrog> Quintasan: And thank you, too. :-)
<yofel> get us more packagers and it'll happen sooner :P
<DarthFrog> If I knew what I was doing, I'd be glad to help. :-)
<BluesKaj> amen to that
<Quintasan> Well, we train everyone who wants to help
<Quintasan> As long you have a decent understanding of English you can learn it :P
<DarthFrog> I don't speak English, I speak Canajun (i.e Canadian).. :-)
<yofel> there's also Ubuntu Developer Week from the 11th with introduction into devel stuff, but we always have easy things to start with
<ArunC> Hi all, I have downloaded a theme http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Maybe+Mintish%3F?content=139684. How do I install it? It is a tar.gz file.
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, depends what kinds of words and characters in English you're talking about
<ArunC> BTW, I am new to KDE. All this way I've been using one and only Gnome.
<yofel> DarthFrog: that's better english than apacheloggernglish
<yofel> :P
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> ArunC: Welcome to KDE.  You'll find it very more flexible thant GNOME.
<BluesKaj> around here we hear a lot of frenglish ...so called bilinguals , mostly working for the govt
<DarthFrog> "Very more".   Sheesh, I thought I spoke at least a variant of Enlish!  :-(
<DarthFrog> s/Enlish/English
<ArunC> DarthFrog: :) Is there any way to install the downloaded file from kde-look.org?
<DarthFrog> ArunC: Yes, of course.  I'm not sure how to do so, though, as I've never re-themed Kubuntu.
<ArunC> DarthFrog: Oh OK, thanks. I'll wait for someone else to reply or check again tomorrow morning.
<DarthFrog> ArunC: In System Settings/Workspace Appearance/Desktop Theme, there's a button for "Get New Theme".
<ArunC> DarthFrog: Thanks. It gives the plasma themes. I am looking to change the entire window color, scrollbar color, etc to dark. So that is not the button I'm looking for.
<DarthFrog> Well, poke around in System Settings and see what you find.
<DarthFrog> It's an excellent idea to learn it anyway. :-)
<ArunC> Yeah :)
<foo_> password
<Oer> ******************
<ArunC> DarthFrog: Found it.. It is available in Application Appearance/Colors -> Get New Schemes. Thanks for your help.
<soee> hi, do we see kde 4.6.5 in ppa ?
<yofel> soee: 4.6.5 will be out in a few hours
<soee> yofel, thank you
<W0c40N1> #*#
<Oer> sure
<skafti> can someone help me connect a second screen (tv)
<skafti> have connected it to the screencard with a supervideo cable now its just getting it to work
<kjartano> hello just installed kubuntu and my pc is running WERY slow .. does any one know what it could be ? i havent installed any drivers .. does kubuntu do it automaticly if not how do i get drivers/ where
<James147> kjartano: try turning off desktop effects see if that helps
<adamkex> can i burn video dvds with avi and srt files with k3b?
<James147> kjartano: and it has the open drivers installed by default and will bot automatically install the closed ones... but you can easaly install them with the hardware drivers program found in the menu (called jockey-kde)
<James147> adamkex: some players can read avi files as far as I know...
<adamkex> James147: i want to make it to a video dvd, not avi/data dvd
<adamkex> James147: similat to the ones you can buy in the stores except for the menu and chapters
<adamkex> similar*
<James147> adamkex: then I am not sure.... however if k3b cannot then try kdenlive... that should be able to crete dvds (might not be able to burn them though)
<adamkex> James147: it says k3b can burn dvd video, i dropped all the avi and srt files in the VIDEO_TS folder
<James147> adamkex: try useing kdenlive to convert the files first then use k3b to burn them
<kjartano> James147: i tried to open the jockey-kde and enabled the graphics driver and got this error message: SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. how do i manually fix it ?
<Goliath> hey
<adamkex> James147: what format should i convert it to?
<Goliath> i get this
<Goliath> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Goliath>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic firefox-branding
<Goliath>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-30
<Goliath> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBotK1> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> adamkex: I have no clue :)
<Goliath> should i run the autoremove or not?
<adamkex> James147: hehe
<gomiboy> adamkex: you need a dvd authoring program, like bombono
<James147> gomiboy: kdenlive is a dvd authing tool ^^ it should be able to
<adamkex> gomiboy: will kdenlive work?
<adamkex> James147: ugh look what i just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1971620&postcount=2
<James147> Goliath: They should be safe to remove... may want to check which is the latest kernel versio and keep that one
<Goliath> James147: k ty
<BlaXpirit> Can someone help me with audio devices?
<BlaXpirit> So I want to do a screencast with ffmpeg. Note that I do not have pulseaudio installed. I can't find the correct device to record the sound from speaker (sound output). "hw:0,0" records mic, and other devices simply do not exist. "/dev/dsp" doesn't work as well.
<ubuntu___> hi all
<adamkex> James147: if a dvd player is "divx certified" does this mean it can play .avi files? or is .avi only a container?
<BlaXpirit> hi..
<ubuntu___> i have a recurring problem
<ubuntu___> avi is a container afik
<James147> adamkex: as far as i know dvix is a format of avi ^^ (think its the most common one so should be able to play most avi's)
<BlaXpirit> umh... any help with those nasty devides? :S
<BlaXpirit> devices*
<adamkex> any way of checking?
<adamkex> James147: mpeg4 video, do you think that is divx?
<James147> it isnt
<James147> I think only avi is
<kjartano> can someone help me with installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer package manually ?
<ubuntu___> my recurring problem is that with a fresh install of kubuntu, everything works fine for a while then at some stage it simply does not boot, I have reinstalled 3 times already
<tsimpson> avi is purely a container, it can contain any combination of any audio and any video formats
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: i think you should set your capture device to "mix" in alsamixer
<adamkex> James147: avi is the container, like a box, and then there is the real video and audio format inside it
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: how?
<BlaXpirit> i have alsamixer (also gui version, and gnome gui version)
<BlaXpirit> I can't see any "mix" device
<ubuntu___> does anyone have any ideea where to start looking for the source of my problems? All the hardware is pretty old but that said it works like a dream until it simply doesn't boot
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: open konsole, alsamixer, press F4, move to Mix and press spacebar
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: there's no "Mix"
<gomiboy> what do you see?
<BlaXpirit> Front Mic Boost     Capture         Capture 1        Capture 2         Digital        Input Source    Input Source 1   Input Source 2   Rear Mic Boost
<ubuntu___> I am using the live cd now, I can't see how it would be a hardware problem
<grusum> ubuntu___: what does it do when u "try" to restart - does it pass POST and then do nothing more -- no harddrive activity ???
<ubuntu___> it passes the bios and I see a flash of a screen listing hardware, last line says verifying DMI pool...
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: then i don't know... :P Try one of the various "Capture"
<BlaXpirit> mhm ok......
<ubuntu___> grusum: after that I see a screen with a floating message saying that it is not optimum resolution. I don't know what POST means exactly
<grusum> ubuntu___: I've had that before - long ago. go into BIOS and check boot order make sure ur booting from the hdd first
<ubuntu___> grusum: I have tried that, I did have boot fromm usb first but changed to hdd
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: doesn't work
<BlaXpirit> somehow I need to make the output devices used as input..
<ubuntu___> grusum: I have also tried to boot from first hdd on the live cd
<grusum> ubuntu____: POST is the BIOS configuration which u usually enter with the delete key. The floating msg abt not opt resolution is from your monitor not the computer
<ubuntu____> hi
<ubuntu____> i got a big problem, the uqibity installer is crashing at the install with cryptsetuo and lvm2
<ubuntu___> grusum: tnx, so it gets past POST
<ubuntu____> i make the lvm container and open oit with cryptsetup, then i assign the mount points to the partitions, then uquibity chrashes
<grusum> ubuntu____: your using lvm and cryptsetup and I can't help u - sorry ...
<ubuntu___> grusum: i usually see the floating message for a few seconds before the kdm login
<ubuntu___> grusum: thats a different guy, I'll go change me screenname
<grusum> ubuntu____: I know what I'd do -- reinstall without using LVM and without encrypting and see if ur problem evaporates...
<ubuntu____> well this would be an option, but i want a encrypted system and i cant encrypt it after install
<ubuntu____> im quite disapointed from ubuntu so far not even can handle a lvm install ....
<ubuntu____> i like it because it has good power savings features but yeah there are some side effects
<ubuntu____> anyway thanks for help man
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: last try from me: is you user in the audio group (open console and type id to check)
<grusum> ubuntu____: that's a shame, I've used kubuntu for years and tried many other distros only to come back bacause it just works without causing me much grief
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: i can't see any "audio" there
<ubuntu___> how do I change my screen name in quassel? Do I have to leave and join again?
<tsimpson> use the /nick command, "/nick new_nickname"
<ubuNotMyFriend> :)
<ubuNotMyFriend> tsimpson: thanks
<ultimo> Sysinfo for 'ultimo': Linux 2.6.32-32-generic running , CPU: Intel(R) Core i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz at 1199 MHz (4787 bogomips), HD: 130/578GB, RAM: 1237/3013MB, 213 proc's, 53.12min up
<ubuNotMyFriend> grusum: do you have any ideas for my boot problems besides the boot order in the BIOS
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: it seems like i'm not in the group. what now?
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: mmm add yourself: sudo vi /etc/group and edit to someting like this: audio:x:29:pulse,YourUserName
<BlaXpirit> i dont have pulse installe, remember?
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: then logout, login and try to record from /dev/dsp
<BlaXpirit> there is no such device since 10.10, i guess
<BlaXpirit> heh, i tried so many things. i don't bug people before i search the whole internet
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: doh! sorry, i forgot i use a custom kernel that has it... :(
<BlaXpirit> lol, how do i quit that vi without saving the file?
<BlaXpirit> i totally cant use it
<gomiboy> :q!
<BlaXpirit> ty
<BlaXpirit> saved the file.
<kjartano> hi can someone help me? i cant download any packages or anything only thing i can is googel things but i dont find answers that help :(
<ubuNotMyFriend> kjartano: did you look at your sources.list
<ubuNotMyFriend> kjartano: have u ever been able to download packages?
<kjartano> ubuNotMyFriend: just started using kubuntu :) so im not sure where to find sources.list
<Unit193> kjartano: Can you reload packages?
<ubuNotMyFriend> kjartano: look in /etc/apt/scources.list
<ubuNotMyFriend> but if it is a new install it sould prob be ok
<BlaXpirit> and what would a new user find in that file?
<kjartano> Unit193: reload ? hmm how to do that? i always get errors or some message poping up saying i have to do evrything manualy and when i try to activate the nvidia driver i get ttf-mscorefonts-installer package something must be installed manualy
<ubuNotMyFriend> maybe sudo?
<ubuNotMyFriend> kjartano: I think maybe purge mscorefonts
<Unit193> Find kpackagekit in the menu and it should have a "reload" button
<Unit193> ubuNotMyFriend: Why purge something that "needs" to be installed?
<kjartano> im in the jockey menu only thing i can is activate and close
<ubuNotMyFriend> Unit193: why does microsoft anything "need" to be installed?
<BlaXpirit> gomiboy: thanks for your time. I have to go now. Do you have anything quick to say?
<gomiboy> BlaXpirit: no, except good luck! :D
<Unit193> ubuNotMyFriend: Some programs require it (I'm looking at you wine)
<Unit193> kjartano: Do you not have a K menu?
<kjartano> K menu ? the "start" thing ?
<ubuNotMyFriend> yes:)
<kjartano> yes :P
<KimLaroux> KickOff
<kjartano> scources.list i have that one :P do i have to change anything there ?
<ubuNotMyFriend> press K menu, then applications on bottom of menu, second from left
<kjartano> ok
<ubuNotMyFriend> then system,
<ubuNotMyFriend> then software management
<ubuNotMyFriend> an app called kpackagekit should open up
<kjartano> ok  but it takes an age to switch windows and opening menus :P but yes im there now :)
<nir> hello
<nir> someone here?
<kjartano> hello :)
<nir> hi
<nir> you are using kubuntu?
<kjartano> yes but started today trying to figure out how to install the graphic driver :P
<nir> how
<ubuNotMyFriend> hmm, mscorefonts doesn't seem to be in the default repositories
<nir> wait did you tryied to use drivers from system menu
<nir> ?
<kjartano> but when i try to activate the nvidia accelrated thing it says that one needs to be installed manually
<kjartano> yes
<nir> its install's it?
<nir> and nothing happen?
<nir> go to nvidia.com
<nir> thay have exatly what you need to install and how to
<kjartano> it started afther i clicked activateasked me for password i typed it in then it poped up an error.SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<kjartano> ok :) gonna lag my way over to nvidia.com :P
<ubuNotMyFriend> where did u get the driver?
<nir> go to software managment
<kjartano> but im not sure what nvidia card thats in this pc :P
<nir> hhh lol
<nir> look on system infomation
<ubuNotMyFriend> open a konsole
<kjartano> i didnt get any driver i installed kubuntu before a long time ago then i just went to the jockey thing and activated the nvidia somethin somethin and it was fixed :) this time it didnt work :(
<ubuNotMyFriend> open a konsole and type lspci
<ubuNotMyFriend> press alt+F2 type konsole
<kjartano> ok
<ubuNotMyFriend> type lspci
<ubuNotMyFriend> u see what graphics card u have there?
<kjartano> done
<kjartano> yup :)
<szal> well, what is it?
<kjartano> nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 9500M GS
<ubuNotMyFriend> a nice thing with linux is that u can highlight something in 1 window and then paste it using the middle button of the mouse
<szal> kjartano: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', when this is done, reboot
<kjartano> ok il try that :P
<Python> is it safe to update drivers ?
<szal> Python: what drivers?
<Python> video
<szal> Python: what video drivers?
<Python> szal: intel
<ubuNotMyFriend> so anyway my problem is that, I have a fresh install, worked fine for a few days and now simply does not boot
<szal> Python: to my knowledge, you cannot update Intel drivers unless you get yourself a newer kernel and probably a newer X server
<ubuNotMyFriend> any ideas why me fresh install would simply not boot all of a sudden, I have installed 3 times and each time after a week or so the same thing happens: everything works fine then one day it just does not boot
<nir> what you mean?
<ubuNotMyFriend> now I get past POST but no more
<ubuNotMyFriend> just a message saying the resolution is not optimum
<nir> XD
<ubuNotMyFriend> XD?
<ubuNotMyFriend> I can reboot with ctrl+alt+del but alt+prntScreen s-u-b does not work
<nir> the i used linux i have learned one thing very importment that when using and version of linux like ubuntu,kubuntu you should be very carefully what you install
<nir> becouse if something get worng you will try to fix it with commands and it will miss up you system'
<ubuNotMyFriend> everything I installed was from repositories
<nir> there it simple commands called "exit"
<nir> its should took you back to desktop envierment
<ubuNotMyFriend> exit using kubuntu is it?
<nir> any linux it dosent matter
<ubuNotMyFriend> who are u talking to nir?
<nir> you can try this even now with terminal just look thats it work
<ubuNotMyFriend> what would I be exiting from? I don't have tty1
<Centropy_> evening all
<Centropy_> i would like some help with my new laptop a MSI wind u270
<Centropy_> need some drivers i think for my wireless lan
<ubuNotMyFriend> what kind of adapter?
<szal> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuNotMyFriend> szal: would you have any idea where to start looking for a solution to my non-booting fresh install?
<Centropy_> ubuNotMyFriend: AzureWave Wireless LAN _ AW-139H
<szal> ubuNotMyFriend: does the machine still boot a live medium?
<ubuNotMyFriend> szal: yes using it now
<szal> so it's not the hardware
<ubuNotMyFriend> szal: I guess not, eventhough it is old
<ubuNotMyFriend> szal: its only a few days old, I've installed a couple of things from the default repos but nothing else
<Centropy_> ubuNotMyFriend: AzureWave Wireless LAN _ AW-139H
<ubuNotMyFriend> Centropy: I'm not sure I can help
<Centropy_> k then i install back win7
<Centropy_> cant ffind anything
<ubuNotMyFriend> Centropy: I can't find that much about about that adapter either
<ubuNotMyFriend> is it usb or onboard?
<advnet> fala galera
<szal> !pt | advnet
<ubottu> advnet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<advnet> so tem cueca aqui?
<szal> advnet: -> #ubuntu-gl
<ubuNotMyFriend> kjartano: is ur graphics driver updated?
<ubuNotMyFriend> I think I stop using kubuntu, 3times I installed and 3 times it just stopped booting
#kubuntu 2011-07-09
<Python> hi how to speed up kde ?
<bazhang> Python, thats a very vague question; please give some details. speed up *what*
<Python> speed up. hmm performance..
<bazhang> Python, getting vaguer..
<Python> stuff loads faster, bazhang
<bazhang> Python, really. if you want some assistance you need to give concrete details. 'stuff' and 'performance' are not exactly clear.
<Python> bazhang: nevermind
<kjartano> nir: u here ? :D
<lucas__> Hello all!
<maverick> coe cambada
<bigbrovar> has anyway one upgraded to kde 4.6.5?
<szal> bigbrovar: as of about 6 hours ago it wasn't in the repos yet
<bigbrovar> szal: its there now according to the kubuntu news page
<bigbrovar> szal: so run quick install while still out and come back and tell me if it broke anything so I know if its safe to upgrade :p
<szal> bigbrovar: no, I won't..  I'll update when I see fit :P
<szal> bigbrovar: but just so you know it..  by experience, dot upgrades are painless, and I've been through a few since 4.2.0
<szal> (and in KDE3 before that, for that matter)
<bigbrovar> szal: yeah same here never had issues with any dot upgrades, But I did see someone on identica complain about some activity issue. which doesnt really bother me cause I dont use activity
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :)
<BobbleHeadDuck> xD
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, is there a way to change the background and text colors in Konsole?
<mez_> as
<LINKSWORD2> ...?
<szal> LINKSWORD2: Settings -> Configure Profiles
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not finding it?
<LINKSWORD2> szal: I've got a few different options. System Settings. Global Settings or Software Management Settings.
<LINKSWORD2> Neither of which is leading me to "Configure Profiles."
<szal> LINKSWORD2: did I say 'Systemsettings'?
<LINKSWORD2> szal: LINKSWORD2: Settings -> Configure Profiles
<LINKSWORD2> Problem is, I'm not finding an option to configure profiles.
<szal> LINKSWORD2: exactly, find 'System' in 'Settings'.. ;)
<szal> LINKSWORD2: on failing to do so, you might wanna check the Konsole menu
<LINKSWORD2> ... Found it. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Now, I feel like a dumbass.
<mez_> d
<scrak> Taway
<gcr> witam
<nir> Good morning
<gcr> mam kubuntu 64bit , flash-a udalo mi sie zainstalowac ale jak bire film na youtube na fullscreen to zawiesza mi X-y
<gcr> co mam zrobic?
<tsimpson> !pl | gcr
<ubottu> gcr: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<scrak> Ciao a tutti / Hi all
<LINKSWORD2> !it | ScRaK_ITA
<ubottu> ScRaK_ITA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ScRaK_ITA> Thx
<TanteInge> Germany Deutsch Room??
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TanteInge> thANKS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<wtfman> hello. i wanna install kubuntu via usb .. i had a software once for windows where you could select lots of distros and then dl + prepare the stick
<wtfman> anyone which software I mean?
<BluesKaj> !usb | wtfman
<ubottu> wtfman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wtfman> ty
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RedDemon1970> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<szal> !info fotowall
<ubottu> fotowall (source: fotowall): simple application for creating collages and compositions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (natty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<RedDemon1970> can anybody tell me how i can adjust my monitor settings, i've installed the properetary drivers for my ati card and kubuntu won't accept anny change i make in the settings
<sithlord48> RedDemon1970:  alt+f2 type in kdesudo amdcccle  use their toold for your settings
<RedDemon1970> thx sithlord48
<sithlord48> RedDemon1970:  your welcome
<cuqa> hey. i was just going to install kubuntu along with windows  7
<cuqa> during install process however the 'guided install' said that it would use all disk space. I have nnot seen any info about the existing partitions
<szal> if you have any clue about partitioning, use custom setup
<BluesKaj> cuqa, don't use guided , use themanual partition option
<cuqa> but not sure if all data is lost then_
<cuqa> also in manual install i didnt see any info about the existing partitions
<BluesKaj> cuqa, did you format
<cuqa> no
<cuqa> there is still C,D and E at windows 7
<cuqa> i wanna have both installed
<BluesKaj> ok , download a burn gparted live cd , and use it to partition your drive before installation
<cuqa> i have like 160 gb unused disk space on the hard disk. probablz because of old linux installations
<cuqa> could I use that for the installation or do I have to create a partition with the unused space first?
<BluesKaj> create a pertition in the unused space first  yes
<BluesKaj> then the install cd should see the the parition , also format it to ext4 ,that will speed things up some
<cuqa> kk
<BluesKaj> BBL ..gotta clean this KB
<cuqa> thx BluesKaj. cya
<grusum> right clicking on desktop no longer allows change of background - instead brings up KMenu. I did it and now don't remember how. What to do to revert to normal action ??
<BluesKaj> grusum, dunno , reboot ?
<grusum> BluesKaj: tried that and have searched and tried all I know to resolve my problem that I created...
<cuqa> strange, that gparted doesnt show me any partitions neither
<BluesKaj> cuqa, describe no partitions , what does it show?
<cuqa> it just shows the hard drive, no allocated space or something
<cuqa> and it displays the total size of the harddisk
<BluesKaj> click on the hardrive
<cuqa> i did actually. but wait. gonna check it again. cant really describe
<cuqa> brb
<BluesKaj> grusum, did you lock your scrn or some such, do you recall?
<grusum> BluesKaj: i edited a setting in some file and now memory of that event is gone. KMenu is fine but would like to change background . . .
<BluesKaj> grusum, was it a system settings edit ?
<grusum> BluesKaj: yes, I thought with ubuntu-tweak but might have done it in System Settings ... have searched far and wide ...    :-(
<BluesKaj> grusum, are you on gnome or kde ?
<grusum> BluesKaj: kde 4.6.5
<wtfman> it just says allocated space
<wtfman> when I select the harddrive nothing happens
<wtfman> rightclick hard drive gives me the possibility to select new or information
<BluesKaj> choose info , wtfman ...but no ntfs partition listed ?
<wtfman> no nothing
<BluesKaj> yofel, we need some kde expertise , right clicking on the desktop oly brings up the kmenu , grusum has this problem , and I have no idea how to help .
<BluesKaj> wtfman, you said there was a windows install on that drive , correct ? If so I wonder if it's bootable...somehow I doubt it 	
<wtfman> well, I use it right now :)
<BluesKaj> strange that gparted doesn't see it as NTFS
<BluesKaj> is this windows partition encrypted by any chance ?
<wtfman> no
<BluesKaj> grusum, I see you're listed at #ubuntu+1 as well , maybe you could ask there too
<wtfman> i ran kubuntu from usb stick, didnt find the partitions at install progress, but it did find them in the KDE
<BluesKaj> which windows wtfman ?
<wtfman> just ran it from usb then.. windows 7
<grusum> BluesKaj: thank u for your effort. I wish u well.
<BluesKaj> I'm not real familiar with usb installs ...my pcs are too old to use them
<BluesKaj> I can't boot from usb in other words
<wtfman> ok tx for ur efforts
<wtfman> letting this be for now
<wtfman> just formatted win 7 yesterday. dont rly want to give me that stress agin :)
<BluesKaj> wtfman, formatted w7 ?
<BluesKaj> so there 's no data on the partition
<wtfman> there is of course
<wtfman> I reinstalled it
<wtfman> formatted C: then installed windows 7 again
<BluesKaj> wtfman, did you try to resize the windows partition to make room for kubuntu , was there an option to resize?
<wtfman> no
<BluesKaj> no option or no you did't try
<wtfman> no option
<BluesKaj> do you have a cdrom drive or is this a netbook?
<wtfman> desktop pc
<wtfman> but prolly nothing to do with the usb drive
<wtfman> i just found some posts on google with similar issues
<BluesKaj> never seen this before
<BluesKaj> I still prefer the live cd instll method ...the best one IMO is the alternate install
<senekis> lal
<BluesKaj> wtfman, can you see the partition in the windows partition editor ?
<yofel> grusum, BluesKaj: I fear I'm clueless how that would happen. I would look in some ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* file
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks
<grusum> yofel: BluesKaj: thanks for efforts-will continue to search...
<BluesKaj> ~/.kde/share/config/plasma , grusum
<BluesKaj> or ~/.kde/share/config/ then choose plasma
<grusum> BluesKaj: thanks - headed there now
<yofel> grusum: or maybe .kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc
<grusum> BluesKaj: yofel: SOLUTION FOUND !!! Click the plasma widget config almond in upper right hand corner, go Desktop Settings, go Mouse Actions and change action for R mouse button back to Standard Menu from Application Launcher -- Problem solved, Thanks gentlemen!  \o/
<yofel> bah, too many settings ^^
<yofel> kudos for finding that :)
<grusum> yofel: that is what I used to think when I was a fan of Gnome but I have learned to like KDE after switch to Unity - NOT a fan of Unity
<BluesKaj> grusum, you're welcopme I think ,but I didn' thinkof that :)
<grusum> BluesKaj: sometimes just talking helps, gets one to thinking and if nothing else makes one feel like not alone with annoying problem... I still thank you, sir!
<BluesKaj> amyway grusum good to know
<BluesKaj> :)
<grusum> BluesKaj: KDE has much more to explore and many more avenues to try different things... gives me something to do to while away my time . . .
<BluesKaj> grusum, yes ,i'm an old retired guy and and linux has kept me going and given mr a hobby of sorts :)
<grusum> BluesKaj: I'm 63 and started with Caldera and Corel LInux back in late 90's - took till about 2003 to break free and use ONLY linux.  Have been using various distros since then. settled on Kubuntu and Xubuntu for netbook.
<grusum> BluesKaj: got lunch call - thanks and hope u have a nice weekend, old man. <grin>
<BluesKaj> right grusum , nice talking with ya ..same to you have a good one
<hoverbear> Hey all, just wanted to say I'm abundantly impressed with kubuntu so far
<BluesKaj> hoverbear, glad to hear that
<hoverbear> Just need to deal with power issues, I'm all the way up to 20w
<grusum> hoverbear: it pleases me too - glad to hear your impressed
<grusum> hoverbear: 20w = ??
<hoverbear> 20w = 2 times more then I should be using, but 5 w of that is my extra gpu I haven't got offlined yet
<hoverbear> grusum: This is a laptop that should be able to pull 8 hours of battery
<hoverbear> Right now I'm sitting at 4.5 :S
<grusum> hoverbear: I put xubuntu on my lenovo netwook and get over 6 hrs with a 9cell battery - very impressed with it - does all I wanted to do, email and light surfing
<hoverbear> Awesome :)
<hoverbear> Yeah I'm on a T420 with dual gpus
<hoverbear> Should be able to power one off and get down to at least 13w
<hoverbear> grusum: Have you gotten hdapsd working on your thinkpad yet?
<grusum> hoverbear: i turn off things I dont use, sound, camera, bluetooth and run brightness way down and it just keeps on going
<hoverbear> Yeah :)
<grusum> hoverbear: go not use hdapsd so no
<grusum> go = do
<hoverbear> grusum: Any reason why?
<grusum> hoverbear: please bear with an old man, "I don't know what it is." is why <grin> I have not needed it to do what I wish to accomplish.
<hoverbear> grusum: Oh. Well, if you have a relatively recent thinkpad they are equipped with a accelerometer that you can configure so that when your thinpad experiences undue acceleration (from say, dropping it) the hard disk is automatically parked
<hoverbear> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_protect_the_harddisk_through_APS Theres a (complicated) tutorial
<hoverbear> grusum: This is what I used to get it working, you can probably skip the source editing step on yours http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752993
<grusum> hoverbear: HDAPS - IBM Active Protection System Linux Driver using an acceleratomer <sp>... My S10 does not have an acceleratomer so ...
<hoverbear> grusum: Ah ok. :)
<grusum> hoverbear: I replace the hdd with a sdd and still have the faculties to not drop it <grin>
<hoverbear> grusum: Good man. :)
<hoverbear> grusum: I figured I'd set it up because what the hell right?
<grusum> hoverbear: absolutely.. that's why people climb mountains, u know?
<hoverbear> grusum: :)
<hoverbear> Yay, got my nvidia gpu off
<hoverbear> Down to 11.6 w
<grusum> hoverbear: how are u measuring the wattage used?
<hoverbear> powertop
<grusum> hoverbear: gone to lookup powertop I am
<hoverbear> grusum: sudo apt-get install powertop, unplug your laptop, then run sudo powertop
<hoverbear> It'll give you a rundown of whats eatin the most cpu time on your machine, and give suggestions on how to improve it
<hoverbear> really nice like app
<grusum> hoverbear: Thank you! I learned something today... I didn't know abt it.. will install this PM on netbook
<hoverbear> grusum: :)
<hoverbear> grusum: Other things to make sure you're using include pm-utils, and laptop-mode-tools
<grusum> hoverbear: thanks - will do.. have a good weekend
<hoverbear> grusum: You too
<pm2> Hello - I just did an upgrade to Natty, and everything worked except nspluginviewer, which is preventing me from upgrading flash player.  When I do apt-get install nspluginviewer, I get a seg fault with "exit status 139".  Here's the output from apt-get: http://pastebin.com/vD0u87Fe
<pm2> Any ideas on what the problem might be?
<hoverbear> Darn,
<hoverbear> Getting horrible power consumption with kubuntu
<amichair> is it possible to have an exfat usb disk behave like other usb disks, i.e. pop up a notification when it is connected, with options to mount, unmount, etc.?
<seawolf> amichair http://udev-notify.learnfree.eu/
<amichair> seawolf: thanks, can u find the documentation anywhere? or do you know from your own experience that it works with exfat and has a mount button available (screenshots don't show any actions, only notification message)?
<hoverbear> Using kubuntu my computer won't properly power off from within kde, it just keeps rebooting
<PythonSnake> Hi Ddpbf
<PythonSnake> :)
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: hi
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: you asked yesterday how to speed up KDE?
<PythonSnake> right
<hoverbear> Ddpbf: I'm also curious, more interested in how to reduce power consumption though, i've notived kde is signifigantly higher on average then ubuntu's unity.
<Ddpbf> hoverbear: you could regulatte with power devil
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: alt+f2 and type kdebugdialog
<Ddpbf> turn it off all
<Ddpbf> then
<hoverbear> Ddpbf: I was trying to get it to save my powertop settings.... What's powerdevil?
<Ddpbf> it is program for regulation of power consumptioin
<hoverbear> Installed by default?
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: kate ~kde/share/config/oxygenrc
<Ddpbf> hoverbear: yes
<hoverbear> Ddpbf: Would that be the power management settings in the "System Settings" I've been using?
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: then find line [Windeco]
<Ddpbf> hoverbear: yes
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: UseAnimations=false
<Ddpbf> add that
<Ddpbf> below
<Ddpbf> and then kwin --replace
<Ddpbf> and then alt+f2 and thypekwin -replace
<Ddpbf> PythonSnake: you could also try raster
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get install kde-config-qt-graphicssystem
<PythonSnake> thanks it works =]
<hoverbear> Ddpbf: Right, I've got that setup, but I want to have usb suspend and wireless power savings etc to work.... When I use powertop and do settings through it, they don't save past me plugging in my computer again
<PythonSnake> brb
<Ddpbf> afther that go in system settings and click on bomb
<Ddpbf> hoverbear: linux 2.6.38 has some issues with power consumption
<Ddpbf> you could tryay newer or older kernel
<Ddpbf> in natty
<hoverbear> I mean, they're working, but it seems like the settings are being reversed by kde
#kubuntu 2011-07-10
<sgrover> help?  Moved my drive from an old box to a new desktop.  Boots up rus fine.  Except screen resolution.  Stuck at 1280x1024 on a 24" monitor that supports 1920x1080.
<miglo> what is the best procedure to upgrade from Karmic Koala to the latest version of Kubuntu?
<sgrover> old system had nvidia.  new system is integrated intel video.  Connecting via SVGA and a DVI adapater (no SVGA on desktop, and no DVI cable at the moment)
<miglo> shall I download the latest image and make a new installation?
<sgrover> miglo: you can upgrade in place
<sgrover> Not sure if Karmic had the nice graphical prompts sorted out yet or not.  But you can drop to command line and do a dist-upgrade.
<sgrover> (i'm looking for the command for you...)
<Unit193> miglo: You're on 9.10, you would have to 9.10 > 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 or you could use a cd and upgrade
<Unit193> dist-upgrade isn't it
<khindenburg> After my upgrade to KDE 4.6.5, konsole won't start - stays it is built w/ wrong Qt version
<miglo> doing multiple upgrade steps would take longer than a complete installation, maybe
<miglo> what is the best or fastest solution in my case?
<bazhang> miglo, fastest is make back ups and fresh install.
<bazhang> miglo, do you have a separate /home?
<miglo> bazhang: yes, I have
<bazhang> miglo, then set the installer to leave /home alone and fresh install
<almigi2> khindenburg: how long ago did you do the upgrade?  if you update apt, does it show any thing else that needs to be updated?
<miglo> bazhang: I have another partition with some data on it. should also be no problem, I guess. Is ext4 still a good choice?
<khindenburg> almigi2: I did the full update a few hours ago; I just checked again and nothing to upgrade
<bazhang> miglo, yes ext4 is a very good choice
<almigi2> khindenburg: odd my best guess would be that you did an upgrade before all the files were ready....
<khindenburg> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x1040701) with this library (version 0x1040702
<miglo> ok, will download kubuntu now - thanks for help
<bazhang> np
<almigi2> hmmm... I dunno. I've only been using kubuntu for a an hour or so... as soon as I installed it, I did the update and it worked.... sorry I don't know what else it could be
<mranima> anyone experiencing sudden freezes? when using chromium or any other browsers?
<yofel> khindenburg: while I'm starting my natty VM, what's the version of libqtcore4 for example?
<miglo> selected the 64bit version of kubuntu
<jordan_> hey does anyone know how to put ringtones on a iphone 4?
<vietred> hi, I'm using Kubuntu natty, when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1-6, I can only see a "_". Can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> vietred, wait 2-3 sec after pressing ctrl alt F2
<OerHeks> and F7 for returning to this gui
<miglo> vietred, is there no prompt?
<yofel> there can be no prompt if the system is stuck on boot and he's trying to switch to the tty's in that condition
<yofel> soo... why are you trying to get to them?
<vietred> well, I wait about 10 secs but nothing happen
<vietred> yofel: my system is OK, I just want to learn about tty :D
<yofel> hm, then the login prompts *should* be there :/
<vietred> what files should I check to see if tty is disable?
<yofel> shouldn't be disabled unless you messed with runlevels
<yofel> try 'sudo service tty2 start' and see if F2 has a login prompt now
<yofel> /var/log/syslog *might* have something
<vietred> yofel: this is what I got: Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<yofel> I'm clueless then :/
<miglo> hm, shouldn't there be a process like getty if a tty is available?
<yofel> there should, 6 of them
<miglo> so vietred could check the process table
<vietred> yofel: me too :(, I haven't experience anything like this before
<yofel> check for the getty processes as miglo said
<vietred> use top?
<yofel> top or ps
<yofel> ps -e
<vietred> getty is not in process table
<vietred> so I have to start getty?
<yofel> hm, when I restart tty2 here I don't get a warning, but I don't know why it would complain about a fake initctl o.O
<yofel> unless  you messed with init?
<vietred> I did a fresh install of kubuntu a month ago, and I haven't mess with it (yet)
<yofel> ok
<yofel> vietred: what does this give you? dpkg -S $(which initctl)
<vietred> upstart: /sbin/initctl
<yofel> vietred: and 'ls -l /sbin/initctl' ?
<vietred> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 84 2011-06-16 11:57 /sbin/initctl
<yofel> ok, that's far too small, what's in there?
<yofel> or got a /sbin/initctl.real or so ?
<khindenburg> yofel: 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1
<vietred> err, I only got 1 line
<yofel> that is?
<vietred> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 84 2011-06-16 11:57 /sbin/initctl
<yofel> vietred: no, can you open that file in an editor and check what's in it?
<yofel> I would expect it's a script of some sort
<vietred> ok
<vietred> #!/bin/sh
<vietred> echo 1>&2
<vietred> echo 'Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.' 1>&2
<vietred> exit 0
<FloodBotK1> vietred: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> where did that come from o.O
<yofel> vietred: sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<vietred> looks like that script does only 1 thing :-S
<vietred> yofel: don't ask me, I'm what-the-helling myself :))
<vietred> install done
<yofel> khindenburg: same here, but konsole works fine (konsole 2.6.4 from 4.6.5), I'm tired so can't help you more, but feel free to file a bug for now https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
<yofel> vietred: try to restart tty2 again
<khindenburg> yofel: ok, np - a reinstall didn't work
<yofel> khindenburg: just asking, but you don't have any LD_LIBRARY_PATH or so set?
<vietred> yofel: tty2 start/running, process 2137
<vietred> Can I press ctrl + alt + F2 now?
<yofel> yep, should work now
<vietred> yes, it works :D
<vietred> thank you :D
<yofel> homework: find out how you managed to mess up init :P
<yofel> although that script is usually something used to disable services in a chroot
<vietred> haha
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<vietred> good night yofel (it's morning here)
<sri13> Hi all
<sri13> How can I update to latest kde version in kubuntu ?
<lcb> sri13: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (if not upgradeable that's because is not supported yet)
<sri13> lcb: Thanks :)
<lcb> ;)
<jordan_> hey does anyone know how to put ringtones on a iphone 4?
<jordan_> maybe someone can answer another question i have. I have a program that does have a icon "doesnt have one low development" how do i add one?
<jordan_> doesnt*
<jordan_> im talking about adding a menu icon the top left one on the title bar
<atomicfusion> how can i disable screen locking on hibernate, but not on sleep?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, anybody know a Freenode channel to talk about cars & car problems? lol
<LINKSWORD2> Ok, guess not.... Another problem: My volume controls aren't working, and my volume mixer icon is missing....
<bdh> adding a bg
<bdh> linksword try adding pavucontrol it worked for me
<atomicfusion> what is run when "sleep" or "hibernate" is pressed in the menu?
<uofm49426> question is kubuntu 11.04 having the same problem off stalling that xubuntu and ubuntu is having
<uofm49426> both xubuntu and ubuntu 11.04 stalls after sometime in screensavers they tell everyone just go to a blank screan but thats not a fix
<preecher> uofm49426 had the same probs with xubu---but ive had no probs with anythin on kubuntu & on my end it runs faster than ubu unity---so im hooked on the blue
<uofm49426> i can use kde use to mintkde
<uofm49426> when i leave for 15 minute and return to a stalled computer well that sucked lol
<uofm49426> had the problem on a x41 thinkpad with a intel 915
<uofm49426> was just thinking its a intel problem
<uofm49426> then my computer with nv 330 gt amd x2 be-2400 and 2 gb of ram
<uofm49426> i was like ok its a big problem  and not just the one computer
<preecher> one way i kept it from freezing on my end was only using the ant with a spotlight screensaver and setting it not to change savers or random
<preecher> but again that wasnt a fix
<uofm49426> no problem with 10:10 work perfect if i get the same with kde im just staying at 10.10 till the next build
<preecher> well im on kubuntu 11.04 & have it on 2 thinkpads & a acer netbook and have had zero problems
<uofm49426> i dont like the new gnome 3 look anyways
<uofm49426> i know you can go to a classic look
<uofm49426> but i cant use the cloudos looking gnome
<preecher> i used gnome- initially i didnt like unity but was warming to it- tried kubuntu & the noticed increase in speed & just plain out good looks swayed me
<preecher> i dont know how the devs did it--i always heard kde was a resource hog but in all my instances ive seen the opposite at least compared to the few distros ive used
<uofm49426> fedora is alright to but they lack software in repos
<uofm49426> how does buntu protect the users password since its also the root password
<uofm49426> and a user pass is so much easier to hack
<atomicfusion> uofm49426: root doesnt usually have a password, thats what sudo is for
<uofm49426> my brother wants to know hes a debian writer
<uofm49426> he was telling me how easy it is to get a sudo password
<atomicfusion> as far as i know, the only ways to get a "sudo" password would eb keylogging it, or replacing sudo with another program
<tsimpson> uofm49426: a user password is no easier to get than a root password
<tsimpson> it's actually harder, as you _need_ to know the user name to "crack" the password, and when the only well-known one (root) is disabled, your chances are reduced greatly
<LINKSWORD2> Hey all.
<LINKSWORD2> Can I get Kubuntu, KDE or Knotify to tell mw if Caps Lock, Scroll Lock or Num Lock are on???
<LINKSWORD2> !num lock
<LINKSWORD2> !ubottu: numlock
<LINKSWORD2> ... Also not working.
<LINKSWORD2> Oy! Is nobody at all here awake???
<atomicfusion> im here, i just cant really help you, sorry
<LINKSWORD2> Know anybody that can? lol
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: plasma-widget-kbstate
<tsimpson> !info plasma-widget-kbstate
<ubottu> plasma-widget-kbstate (source: plasma-widget-kbstate): A plasma widget that shows the state of the modifier keys. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~svn906377-0ubuntu7 (natty), package size 40 kB, installed size 608 kB
<LINKSWORD2> tsimpson: Is it part of Kubuntu by default, or do I need to install it?
<tsimpson> it's in universe, so not installed by default
<LINKSWORD2> Mkay...
<LINKSWORD2> So I need to install it. How?
<LINKSWORD2> sudo apt-get install .... ???
<tsimpson> or with the package manager, yes
<TanteInge> Hi Ich search MP3Players for Shoutcast Streaming (IDJC)?
<LINKSWORD2> Does it pop up a message on Knotify?
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: it's a plasma widget, so put in on the panel
<LINKSWORD2> On the main toolbar? :/
<tsimpson> where ever you want it
<tsimpson> it's a widget, it can be on the panel or on the desktop, whatever you want
<LINKSWORD2> I'm something of a minimalist. I don't like icons on the desktop...
<LINKSWORD2> tsimpson: Do you know of anything else that can notify me, without having to add it to a toolbar?
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: System Settings -> Accessibility -> Modifier Keys
<chaitu> Greetings All. Am kinda new to linux and kubuntu and wondering, am I the only one who has these awkward fonts on browsers?
<chaitu> or is this the way linux is designed...if yes,we have some work to do :)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Take a screencap.
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<chaitu> oh cool. Thanks..give me a minute please
<LINKSWORD2> I'll do what I can to help.
<LINKSWORD2> tsimpson: Neither the widget nor the control panel settings are creating a notification... And I have toggled the Caps Lock and Num Lock to test it.
<nir> hello everyone
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: I tested, works fine. did you edit the notifications?
<nir> guys how playes assault cube/??
<chaitu> here it goes : http://imagebin.org/162403
<LINKSWORD2> tsimpson: I'm not sure what's going on....
<LINKSWORD2> If you need to, I can open the remote desktop tie-in...
<chaitu> LINKSWORD2:Do you think you can help me?
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: System Settings -> Accessibility -> Modifier Keys, check the "Use KDE's system notification mechanism whenever a modifier or locking key changes its state" option, click the "Configure Notifications..." button, check the "Show a message in a popup" for "A lock key has been deactivated" and "A lock key has been activated"
<LINKSWORD2> Just a quick moment, chaitu.
<chaitu> cool thanks.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, tsimpson. Looks like it works now.
<LINKSWORD2> All right, chaitu. I'm taking a look at your screenshot now.
<chaitu> k
<chaitu> I told you guys my fonts are scary
<chaitu> scared you LINKSWORD2? ;)
<LINKSWORD2> That's bizarre... I keep getting disconnected... Randomly...
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ chaitu
<LINKSWORD2> I was about to say that everything looks normal from my end, as I look at your screenshot.
<LINKSWORD2> O_o Whoa...
<LINKSWORD2> It appears you have some sort of Arabic or variant language font...
<chaitu> let me give you its name
<LINKSWORD2> I assume you are an English user...
<chaitu> Yes
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<LINKSWORD2> Does it appear on other windows, outside of your internet browsers?
<chaitu> http://imagebin.org/162405
<chaitu> yes all browsers look the same.
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> You said you're new to Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Have you checked the language settings?
<chaitu> you mean in chrome? or in kubuntu?
<LINKSWORD2> Alt + F1 opens the Launch menu in Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> From there, look for a crossed hammer and wrench.... That will be your System Settings.
<LINKSWORD2> In there, a blue flag will be labeled Locale.
<LINKSWORD2> Hopefully, your problem will be in there, and easily changed...
<chaitu> well it has India in there. However all other settings are looking just fine
<chaitu> I read this has something to do with xfonts or something
<LINKSWORD2> Go ahead and change it. I assume you're in the continental USA?
<LINKSWORD2> A lot of computer systems, not just Kubuntu can be picky, if not anal about which regional settings you choose.
<chaitu> Nope. Am in India
<LINKSWORD2> O_o?
<chaitu> :)
<LINKSWORD2> Heh...
<LINKSWORD2> All right... :/
<LINKSWORD2> Well, as I was saying, a lot of computer systems can be picky about which regional settings you choose.
<LINKSWORD2> Try changing them to something you know you can understand. (Example being US English.)
<chaitu> umnn doing that
<LINKSWORD2> I'm searching for other options, in case that doesn't solve the problem.
<chaitu> Thanks a ton
<LINKSWORD2> chaitu: For what I can see of your background image, it's really pretty. :)
<chaitu> hehe thanks..am still figuring out how to have this system setup..
<chaitu> would you be kind enough to upload your browser fonts once? just wanna see if it looks like windows for you guys
<LINKSWORD2> I only have the KDE defaults.
<LINKSWORD2> *Kubuntu* defaults.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry, I get the Kubuntu OS and the KDE Plasma engine mixed up, a bit.
<chaitu> so it just shows up as normal site on windows for you? no difference in fonts at all?
<tsimpson> chaitu: you should probably start by changing your encoding to UTF-8, rather than ISO-8859-1
<LINKSWORD2> Aha... I didn't even think about character encoding. :/
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<chaitu> ok cool.let me do that tsimpson . thanks
<chaitu> I have utf 16LE
<LINKSWORD2> Do you not have UTF-8?>
<tsimpson> most web servers don't like 16 or 32
<chaitu> but i must say it did improve
<chaitu> umnn can I install utf 8?
<tsimpson> you shouldn't have to no, it's the first option for me
<LINKSWORD2> It is also the same for me.
<chaitu> oh well..am sorry. yes i have it in there
<LINKSWORD2> Well, let's hit the UTF-8 and see if Google Chrome cooperates...
<chaitu> whats the standard font you guys use? I have it as times new roman
<LINKSWORD2> I do not think Times New Roman is available outside of Windows.
<LINKSWORD2> It is a copyrighted font.
<chaitu> you can install xfonts or something..
<chaitu> that gives you that option..
<LINKSWORD2> The equivalent font is Nimbus Roman No9.
 * tsimpson uses -> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/images/snapshot3.png
<LINKSWORD2> Thankfully, where there is a will, there is a way....
<tsimpson> but I often have my monitor quite far from my face, in a vain attempt to stop by eyes from getting worse
<LINKSWORD2> Under the Bonnet? You're obviously set to British English. :D
<chaitu> does it come close to windows style browsing?
<LINKSWORD2> I feel like I want to slap the next person that mentions Windows.
<tsimpson> I'm not sure what "windows style browsing" is really
<chaitu> I mean the clarity and rendering
<tsimpson> chrome basically looks/feels/acts the same on all platforms, as does firefox
<LINKSWORD2> Microsoft panders its victims with unstable, DOS-based crap that blue-screens, locks up, and crashes a million times over...
<tsimpson> that's probably it's major "selling point"
 * LINKSWORD2 agrees with tsimpson
<chaitu> tsimpson: I dont think it looks the same on linux and windows. I can clearly see the difference the way it shows up sites on windows and linux
<chaitu> font is what am talking about.
<tsimpson> you can change fonts, that's up to you
<LINKSWORD2> *facepalm*
<chaitu> yes. but changing fonts wouldnt give you the same experience.
<LINKSWORD2> You know WHY Microsoft crap is so expensive?
<tsimpson> also, some websites are poorly written and only designed to work with IE, rather than using the multitude of web standards out there
<chaitu> am not rallying for windows here..just saying
<LINKSWORD2> There's over 400 copyrights cited, just in the initial base code...
<chaitu> know any site which is written for all platforms? would love to see
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: relax, it's not worth getting high blood-pressure over :)
<LINKSWORD2> *Lights my old Windows 95 floppys on fire.*
<chaitu> LINKSWORD2: heh I realise that and am not saying anything for windows here..I just want the sites to look better on this OS :)
<tsimpson> chaitu: lots are, like google. but you have to decide which fonts you want (if you aren't happy with the default)
<chaitu> ah..makes sense
<tsimpson> customize it to where _you_ are happy with the look
<LINKSWORD2> chaitu: There are many similarities and many differences between each OS/ platform.
<tsimpson> the good news is that many sites are getting better, as FF (and Chrome) become more adopted in windows they need to use real standards
<tsimpson> ... and various mobile platforms
<LINKSWORD2> As you go along, I'm sure you'll find many of those similarities and differences.
<LINKSWORD2> It's up to you to customize for the look, feel, and performance that you want.
<chaitu> I understand..
<LINKSWORD2> For myself, for example.... I have a very resource-light computer system....
<LINKSWORD2> One outdated enough that anything made after Windows 2000/ME is sluggish on it, at best...
<LINKSWORD2> So... I scrapped Microsoft's crap-fest and put Kubuntu on it instead.
<LINKSWORD2> .... And then I customized it, in many ways, to look like an Apple OSX platform.
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. :D That's one thing I love about Linux systems. HIGHLY customizable.
<LINKSWORD2> Well.... I'm signing off.
<dahalla> hi guys, just a quick question i couldn't answer with google: can i use the ubuntu software center on kubuntu?
<tsimpson> yes
<dahalla> thanks :)
<phoenixlzx> http://phoenixlzx.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/71/
<lcb> that's really nasty
<ben__> hi
<AlexZion> hi guys ,yesterday I experimented a strange behaviorof my Kubuntu 11.04,  and trying again is the same , so probablly ia kind of bug i guess...., let me explain better
<Tm_T> phoenixlzx: please keep this channel for Kubuntu support, thanks
<AlexZion> normally when I login in my system, after everything is loaded, I connect my wireless which open up a kwalle windows, because the wireless password is indie a wallet ....., but if I do it too early it doesn't apper , and after that , the only way to connect the wireless is to restart the system and wait until everything is loaded , it si normal ... ? I mean , it happen just on my system ?, or is a common problem !?!
<phoenixlzx> Tm_T: Are you a human?or bot??
<Tm_T> phoenixlzx: a human
<Tm_T> AlexZion: hmmm, I haven't encountered that, you mean that in some cases kwallet fails to appear, thus not providing the password?
<AlexZion> yeah ..... Tm_T, and after that it doesn't appear anymore , since I restart the system ....
<Tm_T> AlexZion: hmmm, what happens if you manually launch kwalletmanager?
<phoenixlzx> Tm_T: may be you are right because it is kubuntu support channel.but how can you bear the behavior like that?is that something a human should do??
<Tm_T> phoenixlzx: please, this channel is for Kubuntu support and only for that, you can continue the discussion with me in #kubuntu-offtopic for example
<phoenixlzx> Tm_T: ok,i will post the message in #kubuntu-offtopic.thanks for remind
<AlexZion> Tm_T:  how should I do it !?! I mean open kwallet related to the connection ...., or opening the wallet is just enough ?
<Tm_T> AlexZion: press alt+F2 and enter "kwalletmanager" without quotes, a wallet icon should appear to your systray if it runs
<Tm_T> AlexZion: this is only to determine if the wallet system launches at all after the failure (:
<AlexZion> yes I know how to open it .... :), ok so I'll try ..., I'll be back in few minutes ..... ;)
<AlexZion> mhhhh, really strange... Tm_T , now I tried to connect it immediatelly when the desktop apper and it worked ...., so I guess the problem is if I try to connect while some other application is launching ......, usually at startup I have skype, amarok, akregator, nothing else...., so probablly  something strange  happens  when one of these apps  is opening up and I try to connect ....
<AlexZion> .....and the point is , no one os these apps has a password stored on the wallet ....
<AlexZion> anyway...., is not a big problem if you know it, just a bit unconfortable .... ;)
<lcb> AlexZion: disable it in settings.
<AlexZion> lcb there is a way to take out just the wireless pasword from the wallet !?!
<AlexZion> because kwallet is really usefull for me except for the wireless password .. .:D
<lcb> AlexZion: under Waccess Control" i believe
<lcb> "Access Control"
<AlexZion> lcb: Access Control !?! what is that ?, I don't have something called Access Control for what I know ....
<lcb> AlexZion: i had issues with it too so i decided to disable kwallet at all. i never  spent time to discover where the problems reside.
<lcb> on the konsole type kwalletmanager | then click on the tab Access Control and expand kdewallet
<AlexZion> yeah in the paste I did too, but rigth now I really need kwallet to store a lot of password like different ftp access, or some login and so on , so would be really nice to understand how to manage it ...
<lcb> AlexZion: you might have in there one item for wireless
<AlexZion> ok but on the access control settings , there is not a voice saying network manager ....
<lcb> AlexZion: nothing.. like something related to networking??
<lcb> i can't tell you the correct one because mine is disabled as i said :(
<AlexZion> no on the access control panel ...., I have something about it just on the wallet ...
<Peace-> AlexZion: :)
<Peace-> nice job on the channel AlexZion
<AlexZion> anyway , I'll try to remove the wireless password , and after that try to avoid tha use oh kwallet from network manager , hopefully it will works ...., even if I never been lucjy with that ....., thanks...
<AlexZion> hi Peace- what are you talking about !?!
<Peace-> AlexZion: are you not italian?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<lcb> AlexZion: i would remove all that wireless point. since you are having some issues with the passwds. then configure it again
<lcb> AlexZion: restart networking after doing it, if you do
<Peace-> AlexZion: oh you had the problem :D
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> :P
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<AlexZion> yeah sure , I'm the on on the italian channel but..., what nice job are you talking about ?
<Peace-> AlexZion: nothing sorry i have read bad i thougth you was supportin on the channel
<fayaz> hi, how do i properly backup my kwallet passwords?
<Peace-> AlexZion: instead you had a problem xD and you have asked support
<AlexZion> ok Peace-, sometime I do when I can , but as you know I'm not so expert ... :D
<lcb> :)
<lcb> launch time here. brb
<lcb> lunch either
<Peace-> fayaz: i would save the hidden file
<fayaz> Peace-: filepath?
<Peace-> fayaz: locate kwallet | grep $HOME/.kde/
<Peace-> should be kwl
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> BluesKaj: temperature?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i am melting
<BluesKaj> 21C at 9:08
<fayaz> Peace-: thanks
<Peace-> here i guess 30 shadow
<BluesKaj> going to 30 today ...warm for this area
<Peace-> 8000 under the sun
<BluesKaj> shade
<Peace-> :) yea
<31NAAPI8M> i wan't KDE 4.7rc ppa
<ikonia> great, get it
<31NAAPI8M> is there kde4.7 rc ppa on launchpad
<yofel> no
<BluesKaj> yeah , it'll break your system ..tried it yesterday ...ended up in an unresponsive prompt , with no X
<BluesKaj> 31NAAPI8M,^
<31NAAPI8M> ?
<BluesKaj> 31NAAPI8M, read what I posted above
<BluesKaj> kde 4.7 isn't ready
<31NAAPI8M> thnks
<31NAAPI8M> BluseKaj : but my friend got 4.7 release candidate with  pacman in arch.
<lcb> do you guys know any data and software management suite for mobile devices? (meaning access to your device system and data and manipulating it)
<lcb> 31NAAPI8M: not supported
<lcb> 31NAAPI8M: not supported in a direct sense = by means of a normal installation and maintenance of the system you are running from the official and main source.
<BluesKaj> 31NAAPI8M, well, it migh work with his HW in arhHc, but this is kubuntu and your HW may be different , hence diffrent results
<31NAAPI8M> ok, arch is rolling relase! and kubuntu is  not rolling relase! :)
<31NAAPI8M> release
<lcb> 31NAAPI8M: probably is rolling conscientiously on the backstage instead of on-the-fly patches/updates from "accessories"(in this case a graphical environment)
<BluesKaj> 31NAAPI8M, if you want to try it , then go ahead..my post is just a warning abot what happened to me !
<lcb> 31NAAPI8M: you don't see too many problems here it's a symptom that all updates/grades are well tested before going to the "wild"
<lcb> *here. it's a symp..*
<khindenburg> After upgrade 4.6.5, I can't start konsole - any ideas how to resolve? Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x1040701) with this library (version 0x1040702)
<lcb> "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x1040701) with this library (version 0x1040702)" that says it all. Cannot mix a current system with a non tested one.
<lcb> i think someone should add to the topic about unsupported "additions" to kubuntu
<sorush20> what program do I use to draw algorythms
<sorush20> algorithems
<cdunlap> Has anyone had any trouble upgrading to KDE4.6.5 from the kubuntu ppa?
<yofel> khindenburg: to continue from yesterday: are you on 32 or 64bit? LD_LIBRARY_PATH set in any way?
<slsimic> What are the ways to set wireless connection in Kubuntu? I tried with Network Management plasmoid, but that way connection is made after I login into KDE. I tried wicd-kde also but wicd won't connect with my router with WPA2 encryption saying "Bad password".
<Graf_Westerholt> !network | slsimic
<ubottu> slsimic: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slsimic> Is there any other way to set and make wireless connection during startup?
<sorush20> !koffice
<sorush20> !koffice
<sorush20> how do i install koffice?
<sorush20> Its not there.
<sorush20> its not in the repositories
<BluesKaj> !libreoffice
<sorush20> http://www.kde.org/applications/office/
<BluesKaj> !info | libreoffice
<ubottu> 'libreoffice' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BluesKaj> really?
<BluesKaj> !LibreOffice
<slsimic> Graf_Westerholt: this info is rather old
<BluesKaj> strange stuff ...this is weird it's in the repos
<slsimic> even 8.04 is mentioned there
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20 sudo apt-get install kword
<slsimic> and is mostly for Ubuntu and Gnome
<sorush20> Graf_Westerholt: I want the entire office packages.. etc
<BluesKaj> I guess the open office transition to libreoffice is still in the dev stages
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20 sudo apt-get install koffice
<BluesKaj> sorush20, libreoffice is the suite you want then
<sorush20> Graf_Westerholt: its not installed
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20, that comand installs it.
<sorush20> how do I get thekde menu to re arrange itself?
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20, that command arranges it.
<sorush20> Graf_Westerholt: I'm not a newbe ... the command doesn't do what you are suggesting.. it is only installing one package and on removal only removing one package .. sudo apt-get install koffice
<BluesKaj> sorush20, are you looking for a Microsoft Office replacement ?
<sorush20> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> or equivlent on linux ?
<sorush20> BluesKaj: no , there is something wrong with my sources or my dpkg
<Graf_Westerholt> [17:25:42] <sorush20> how do i install koffice? The command installs koffice. What you you want?
<sorush20> Graf_Westerholt: well I came here assuming something has changed from the previous versions of kubuntu apt-get install koffice , but since it didn't work then I'm here to see if this is a common prob or anything has changed. but since not then there is somehting worng at my end
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, sometimes alternative suggestions if the person is new to linux and not real sure of what they need
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20, maybe you pastebin your output of the command.
<BluesKaj> sorush20, check you kpackagekit or software sources and make sure the canonical partners are also enabled as well the universe and muliverse
<sorush20> I'm right now doing  dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sorush20> take some time
<sorush20> nothing comes out on dpkg-reconfigure koffice
<sorush20> koffice is already the newest version.
<sorush20> that is the message from apt-get install koffice
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20, so run „kwrite“ in the terminal.
<sorush20> Graf_Westerholt: its working I'm seeing it
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<sorush20> kword I've tried
<sorush20> what version shoudl it be
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20, I think 2.3.3
<Graf_Westerholt> Says so here.
<sorush20> do you have kivio installed?
<BluesKaj> so waht's the advantage of koffice over an office suite like libre office besides space on the drive ?
<BluesKaj> better kde integration ?
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, everybody use the application he likes. :)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, that's not what I asked :).....but nevermind
<sorush20> apparently if you want to use kivio you have to stick with koffice 1.6 etc
<sorush20> http://www.koffice.org/download/
<sorush20> is there anything like kivio anyone else here uses.
<BluesKaj> odd sorush20 that your package manager doesn't contain koffice
<sorush20> BluesKaj: it does contain it and it does install it and I can use the programs but kivio is not part of it and the kdemenu > office is not showing any of the programs
<BluesKaj> ok sorush20
<khindenburg> yofel: that LD is not set
<khindenburg> it's possible I messed up my system somehow - I use this laptop to devel kde stuff
<yofel> khindenburg: what does 'which qmake' say?
<Graf_Westerholt> What is kivio?
<Graf_Westerholt> !kivio
<khindenburg> yofel: not installed
<Graf_Westerholt> sorush20 sometimes you have to wait or restart KDE to have the programs in the menu.
<kjartano> hello is there any one that can help me install java ? xD
<Graf_Westerholt> !java | kjartano
<ubottu> kjartano: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<yofel> khindenburg: and 'which konsole' says?
<khindenburg> yofel: 5436 2011-07-08 04:34 /usr/bin/konsole*
<khindenburg> the konsolepart must work since I"m using yakuake
<yofel> I'm out of ideas then, 32 or 64bit?
<yofel> unless you have a Qt installation in /usr/local or so
<yofel> but then it should've found qmake
<khindenburg> yofel: 32
<khindenburg> yofel: that's OK - I likely did it myself - txs
<tiago__> how can i open an output from a previous command in gedit, without creating a new file
<tiago__> such as this: curl --manual > curlmanual && gedit curlmanual, without actually creating curlmanual
<monocode> Anyone experiencing KDE freezes on NVIDIA drivers when you try to resize Konsole app ?
<monocode> I have KDE 4.6.5 on Kubuntu 64 bit and when I try to resize Konsole it freezes my desktop environment and the user interface does not accept any input from keyboard anymore all I can do is restart from the button
<maciej> i'm getting error: Configuration file "/home/maciej/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writable.
<maciej> Please contact your system administrator.
<maciej> when i open the quick access browser
<monocode> maciej: you need to make dolphinrc file writable
<monocode> maciej: write click on it and change it permissions or from the command line
<BluesKaj> write = right
<monocode> right :)
<maciej> permission already : Owner: can read and write
<maciej> group : forbidden, others: forbidden
<monocode> maciej: this file is in your home directory I suppose not from other user, right ?
<maciej> correct
<maciej> perhaps its fixed, i changed to 'read only' ok, then set back to read and write' ok, now no dialog popup
<maciej> thank you
<yofel> monocode: konsole trashing your system is a known issue with the nvidia 270 driver, you would need an updated one, add 'ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates' to your sources and update
<maciej> monocode: nevermind, dialog still pops up on new dolphin
<monocode> yofel: thanks, I'll try it out
<maciej> is there a way i can force fix the permission because its already set to read and write,
<monocode> maciej: Change the permissions for others and group to Read and Write
<maciej> monocode: easy enough, thanks
<linux-beginner-h> how can I install wayland on kubuntu 11.4?
<yofel> linux-beginner-h: there is an (experimental!!) wayland package in the archive
<kirk> monocode: re NVIDIA & Konsole resizing, confirmed, resize crashes
<linux-beginner-h> yofel: yes, but it's broken because of libcairo2-dev
<yofel> linux-beginner-h: then I fear I don't know, the folks in #ubuntu-x should know more
<linux-beginner-h> yofel: okthanks
<monocode> kirk: I tried to disable VSync and some other stuff from desktop effects but the same result, now I'm updating the NVIDIA drivers from the ppa mentioned above and see what happens
<yofel> kirk: monocode: bug 760632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<monocode> Its because of nvidia drivers I know this without even reading the bug report from launchpad because Kubuntu used to rock on my system with older versions of the driver
<monocode> anyway I'll try and see what people have found there and help with my own findings to solve the bug
<yofel> there's a variable you can set to prevent the crashing, but updating the driver should help too
<monocode> updating the drivers solved the problem
<soultekkie> been a user of ubuntu since 8.04... used to gnome... now that ubuntu isnt gnome i've given kubuntu a try... "KDE where have you been all my life?"
<soultekkie> so... i'll keep using ubunto of the "
<soultekkie> so... i'll keep using ubunto of the "K" kind :P
<preecher> soultekkie its sweet isnt it eh
<soultekkie> ya
<soultekkie> the network manager is absolutely brilliant
<soultekkie> cant count the problems i get from network-manager-applet in gnome
<preecher> i like it for various reasons but the default look alone is very nice & i say it alot but kubu runs faster than ubu on my end
<soultekkie> the interface is great... even gnome3 is getting kind of weird
<soultekkie> gnome-shell resembles unity
<BluesKaj> network manager on kde and gnome are only ood with the most common wifi chips like broadcom etc...anything out of the ordinary has probs
<soultekkie> at least kde still is a desktop environment that looks pro
<BluesKaj> err good
<monocode> Anyone using TweetDeck (an Adobe AIR app) in Kubuntu?
<soultekkie> with networkmanager 0.8.4 as soon as i plugged my Alfa AWUS036NH it went crazy in ubuntu 10.04 (was running 2.6.38-10 kernel)
<soultekkie> it looked better on ubuntu 11.04 but i dispise unity
<soultekkie> excuse my english ... portuguese dude here :P
<preecher> np its fine
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, soultekkie, but I try to learn portuguese. :)
<soultekkie> i may from time to time misspell some words sorry
<Graf_Westerholt> No problem, soultekkie. I think most people here are not native English speakers. So me.
<soultekkie> anyone using sudoers with nopasswd on 11.04?
<soultekkie> cant seem to configure it properly
<BluesKaj> soultekkie, yes , are you editing with vi ?
<soultekkie> with vim
<soultekkie> i got *user*    ALL=(ALL)    NOPASSWD:ALL
<soultekkie> *user* is my username... not written like that... 5 letters, no caps
<Graf_Westerholt> I hope you know what you are doing, soultekkie.
<yofel> he does I guess, should work as long as you put that at the bottom of the file
<soultekkie> in ubuntu 10.04 it was simpler... "user   ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<yofel> otherwise %admin might override the permission setting
<soultekkie> and that would set it
<BluesKaj> yes , you also have to include /usr/bin/apt, /usr/bin/apt-get/ etc in the list plus what ever apps need the pw like packagemangers etc
<soultekkie> ty yofel... that did it :P bottom of the file FTW
<soultekkie> backwards compatibility is a good thing... beeing able to run gparted in kde is beautiful
<soultekkie> dumb question... is nautilus able to run on kde?
<monocode> why not... its just a file manager... that will bring on some gnomish dependencies
<monocode> but if you really want... :)
<soultekkie> just because dolphin copies a video/mp3 file before playing it
<soultekkie> i actually prefer dolphin look and feel
<soultekkie> ok... nautilus solved the *remote video play* issue.. and i'll use it for that alone :P
<afief> Is there a a way to install 4.7 RC on kubuntu 11.04?
<yofel> not yet
<afief> yofel: when can I be looking forward to its awesomeness?
<yofel> I don't like giving estimates. RC2 might be ready in a ~week
<Miika--> Hello, I made put kubuntu iso image to usb with the usb-creator and when I try to boot, it hangs just in the beginning, I get only black screen where at the top reads about SYSLINUX or something like that... what's the problem?
<Miika--> I tried unetbootin too, but same...
<peace2_> Miika--: bad iso downloaded
<peace2_> !alternate | Miika--
<ubottu> Miika--: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Miika--> peace2_: ok, I'll try that
<Miika--> thanks
<preecher> i'm on kde-look.org, found a weather plasmoid (yet another weather plasmoid/yawp) that ive used in other distros--my question is there a way i can install this plasmoid ?
<PythonSnake> preecher: yeah sure
<PythonSnake> preecher: download it and install it from widgets
<preecher> PythonSnake: thanks
<PythonSnake> preecher: np
<PythonSnake> preecher: do you play pursuit force ? o.O
<preecher> PythonSnake: no i havent gamed in awhile, need to get back into it tho
<PythonSnake> preecher: lol ok
<Miika--> Hello, I downloaded alternate iso image and tried to boot from that but no effect
<Python_> !details | Miika
<ubottu> Miika: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Miika--> Still hangs at the very beginning
<Miika--> Python_: I downloaded kubuntu alternate iso image, put it onto 4g usb drive with unetbootin and rebooted system... when I choose my usb drive from boot device menu, I get black screen that says something about SYSLINUX
<Miika--> And I checked md5 sum of that iso image, it's ok
<Python_> What's the "something about SYSLINUX" ?
<Miika--> Like this: SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010, H. Peter Anvin et al
<Miika--> Not sure if it was exactly that, but much like it at least
<Python> format usb drive to fat32 and install again
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> Miika--: is it possible to use a CD ?
<uofm49426> is there a update for wpa and kubuntu 11.04
<uofm49426> just had to open my network from wondows
<uofm49426> just had to open my network from windows
<Miika--> Python: It is FAT32
<Miika--> ikonia: I tried, with two different CDs
<ikonia> Miika--: ok so what happens when you boot from a CD ?
<Miika--> ikonia: lots of errors, but I'll try now burning alternate iso to CD... the one I tried was desktop iso
<ikonia> Miika--: lots of errors, what sort of thing ?
<uofm49426> not sure if its a rt8180 module problem or kubuntu but wouldnt connect with my passphras
<uofm49426> wpa
<Miika--> i think reading errors... but not sure
<Miika--> if those repeat, ill report
<ikonia> Miika--: well, if you're having issues with it on cd and usb, it does suggest the image you've downloaded may not be valid
<Miika--> I'll leave for now, I try CD I just burned
<uofm49426> why cant i lookin to my connect to my router in wpa
<uofm49426> passphrass
<uofm49426> why cant i loogin to my connect to my router in wpa kubuntu 11.04 rt8185 netgear rounter
<uofm49426> #kubuntu-offtopic
<soultekkie> can you guyz recommend a good video player for kde...
<soultekkie> vlc is good but has some issues with kde
<Python> soultekkie: default one
<scb> soultekkie: smplayer,
<soultekkie> default is dragon
<scb> soultekkie: that thing is a joke, just use smplayer.
#kubuntu 2012-07-02
<michael___> :D
<michael___> 9097063#76883
<michael___> ukiki r 432 o9 rew -
 * michael___ /me
<michael___> 9097063#76883|m3
<FloodBotK1> michael___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cham> hello
<cham> テスト
<L3top> !jp | cham
<ubottu> cham: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ed3lgon> n
<ed3lgon> hello there
<mr0wl> hey, i lost plymouth splash screen, all i get now is "Kubuntu...." with white background and text.
<mr0wl> any idea on how to get it back?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Smurphy> Morning
<floown> hello
<floown> I can not share a directory truth samba, in Dolphin
<floown> when I do a right clic, the share options for invite is not selectable
<floown> ok, I have try with a another directory, it's works for a dir in my home
<floown> but not for a hdd in ntfs mounted with fstab
<floown> # /windows was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<floown> UUID=C698A46898A45927 /mnt/windows        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Guest43510> .
<ct529> hi there .... how can I partition a new disk using GPt rather than old MBR 4 partition structure?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hateball> ct529: is this a drive you have yet to install an OS on?
<hateball> or rather... do you have access to the drive, with your installed OS?
<ct529> hateball: yes, it is a new drive, nothing on it, still to be formatted
<ct529> hateball: yes, I have access to the drive .... I can simply stick it into my laptop
<ct529> hateball: or even connect it externally
<mydogsnameisrudy> what OS do you plan to run on it ct529? just wondering
<ct529> mydogsnameisrudy: a couple of versions of linux
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok i was reading some on it ....
 * ct529 pings hateball
<mydogsnameisrudy> ct529:  found this info   not sure if it will help any  http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
<kchat> Hello, just installed kubuntu for testing purposes, I'm looking for /etc/inittab to set the runlevel at boot time, but I can't find it, does anyone know if there is a simple and fast way to do it?
<philwyett> kchat: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#change-runlevel-immediately
<ct529> mydogsnameisrudy: thanks a lot
<mydogsnameisrudy> seems to have all you need ? ct529
<mydogsnameisrudy> im going to read thru it also seem intereesting
<ct529> mydogsnameisrudy: mmmm .... I will let you know as soon as I have worked my way through .... :-D
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok ;)
<kchat> Thank you very much philwyett ...
<kchat> this is ok ...
<mydogsnameisrudy> ct529:  more info to look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69X9ZYA41xU&feature=plcp
<ct529> mydogsnameisrudy: I do not udnerstand .... my list of potential partition types does not allow for linux filesystem
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure why you want this i guess alot of work to get it running but , way more then i would do ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mydogsnameisrudy
<oracleoftruth> Hello there. Is anyone able to help with networking? Just need to connect two kubuntu 12.04 laptops on the wireless network. Cannot work out why its not working. Tried samba but no luck. Could be firewall?
<hateball> what do you need to connect?
<hateball> share files?
<hateball> My experience with samba is little, and full of headache. I'd just use sshfs if it's about file-sharing
<oracleoftruth> <hatball> yeah just share some files.
<hateball> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<oracleoftruth> <hateball> right. I don't know anything about sshfs
<oracleoftruth> Brilliant thanks!
<hateball> or even
<hateball> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hateball> If you're doing Linux <-> Linux networking, Samba is like the last resort :)
<hateball> And for me, it is even if there are other OS's involved ;p
<oracleoftruth> Thanks <hateball>! I appreciate it
<sktrasher> bonjour à tous
<sktrasher> je chreche un canal irc a propos de Qt4
<RagnaRok__> guys whenever i try to create a new project under netbeans (7.0.1) and switch to the design tab the preview window just reads "loading..." but nothing seems to happen
<RagnaRok__> how can i fix this?
<BluesKaj> !fr | sktrasher
<ubottu> sktrasher: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sktrasher> ok
 * Smurphy love the channel polic -> Traduction: J'adore la police du channel ...
<BluesKaj> quel police du canal ? :)
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, ^
<Smurphy> toi :) Qui d'autre ...
<Smurphy> Nous sommes sur une Planete - elle s'appelle Terre - 3ieme en partant du soleil :}
<BluesKaj> I'm not an op
<Smurphy> Si un pays la bousille - on est tous bousillé :)
<Smurphy> Si - tu dis aux étranger d'aller autre part :)
<BluesKaj> enough  french , I was just kidding around  ... 3rd planet from then sun , but destroyed? what's that about
<utu-san> topic was set last May and it's now July.  Is kubuntu in limbo?
<utu-san> am curious about the election though
<utu-san> still tallying?
<BluesKaj> the guidelines don't change , the sites posted there have info that does though
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Hitchhikers guide :)
<utu-san> guidelines?  you mean the election thing doesn't change?
<BluesKaj> utu-san, of course not , the results will still be posted at the same site as I said
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I no longer hitchhike :)
<Smurphy> :} I do ...
<BluesKaj> and haven't for a very very long time
<stripe> hi all, cant get/change the menu options on Kplayer  (fullscreen/progress etc) any ideas?? thanks
<BluesKaj> stripe, use dragonplayer , it's the default or Mplayer
<stripe> <BluesKaj dragonplayer and mplayer will not play all of my mp4 videos but Kplayer will (no idea why)
<BluesKaj> stripe, have you nstalled kubuntu-restricted-extras and the extra codecs available at the medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stripe> BluesKaj: I have installed the restricted extras, but dont know anything about medibunttu, am looking for it now
<BluesKaj> look above stri
<dougl> linux-headers-3.2.0-23
<dougl> linux-headers-3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<dougl> linux-image-3.2.0-23-lowlatency is what I want to try for my freezing up 64 bit kubuntu 12.04 -> how do I install this kernel?
<BluesKaj> dougl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/142192/can-i-install-linux-kernel-3-4-in-ubuntu-and-kubuntu-12-04
<dougl> BluesKaj, How are you :) => thanks
<BluesKaj> any  error messages in /var/log/, dougl , sounds like X problems with plasma
<dougl> BluesKaj, checking...
<dougl> err - what log file?
<BluesKaj> dougl, probly Xorg.0.log
<dougl> BluesKaj, my kubuntu connected UPS went off line at 12:41 last night so my kubuntu froze at 12:40 => how do I find log entries for that time?
<BluesKaj> dougl, try syslog.1
<stripe> Hi all, have installed: restricted extras and medibuntu, but certain mp4 video files will not play in dragonplayer and gnome mplayer, but they will play in kplayer and vlc, any ideas?? thanks
<BluesKaj> stripe, perhaps they are DRM encoded , best to install libdvdcss2 globally, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2, in the terminal
<stripe> thanks BluesKaj will tr4y that
<stripe> BluesKaj no difference,  Strange thing is that I dont have the same problems with other videos from the same site (youtube)
<BluesKaj> stripe, these are downloaded files from youtbe then they could H264 which are only playable on VLC and a couple of other players ..H264 is patented in North America and some euro countries and some in asia as well
<BluesKaj> be happy they play in VLC , i's the best player out here IME , once you learn how to use it , which does take time and patience, it's the best player
<BluesKaj> !info H 264
<ubottu> '264' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dougl> BluesKaj, the logs only dsplay data up to 9:46 am when I hard booted after freeze :(
<BluesKaj> !info H264
<ubottu> Package H264 does not exist in precise
<stripe> Thanks BluesKaj, that could be the problem, I am happy they play in VLC (I like it as well) going to try to convert 1 and see what that does. thanks again for the help mate.
<BluesKaj> stripe why convert ?
<bazhang> x264, h264enc  may be what you want
<bazhang> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.120.2151+gita3f4407-2 (precise), package size 316 kB, installed size 751 kB
<BluesKaj> daed, he wants to decode the files
<BluesKaj> bazhang, ^
<stripe> BluesKaj: just one to see if it makes a difference, thats all
<BluesKaj> stripe, it will , probly lossy
<bazhang> then use handbrake
<stripe> BluesKaj:  cheers mate, thanks again for the help
<BluesKaj> VLC might convert it as well
<dougl> updated my kernel => where do I go to enable my nvidia drivers again?
 * dougl has 640x480 splattered accross 22" screen and cannot see much
<michael___> 3�,4�ƛF���������KY�Y5�]e',a� OK!1���<ޠ>�
<bazhang> michael___, whats that
<michael___> :D
<michael___> ukploi9r 43 i9 ,
<bazhang> michael___, this is kubuntu support only. dont do that here
<michael___> 3�,4�ƛF���������KY�Y5�]e',a� OK!1���<ޠ>�
<DarthFrog> michael___: I have no idea what you're doing, but please don't do that again.
<michael___> M:;SC'![VMM6N]4E7BG""EE1]B66)RWC'6FH_LB8C]YEO&G5U;V<*,7A17GR7
<michael___> M=OFM4RUP8>TBYXYRT;!IM!X3P=^D3%(K'TI[W,Z9&TI**+L\Z4<1/0FP!@,`
<michael___> M``(D0^S1,BBM+HIRF_"#¤M`]0;OXU_&G%XZ,Y2./;^O6H.&,X.A[CKRJZG=3
<michael___> ME+"3>#D>]KERN9QZLG>X^/MQ[<[+;=FLZ'2G=[CM^G*77EGT3MFS:Z(8XPN3
<michael___> MA'I_35;<E-2[IGT=M>@I2S[',Y=MV7,,:AN.DT%"DL(R/D\+2'311[^2HW0D
<FloodBotK1> michael___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael___> 'E-4`4H=\W%Kugau9RwbrA8knMox-tQab_g6BN)?>Z`e
<michael___> ukpg
<DarthFrog> !ops | michael___
<ubottu> michael___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<DarthFrog> maco:  Thank you.
<dougl> I just installed 3.4.0 kernel on my 12.04 kubuntu and now my nvidia drivers won't install - any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> dougl, which nvidi drivers and which card
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<dougl> 295.40 and...
<dougl> gt220
<BluesKaj>  dougl onboard?
<dougl> no... card in slot
<dougl> http://weltall.heliohost.org/wordpress/2012/04/01/3-4-0-rc1-and-nvidia-drivers/
<dougl> there is info on issue... just need to find out where I can get the installer
<philwyett> dougl: If you want help from wetall (author of article) join #crystalspace or #ubuntu. He may help you directly.
<dougl> philwyett, thanks - never noticed the connection :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, check additional driver in kmenu>apps>system, choose the recommended driver
<dougl> BluesKaj, "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<BluesKaj> dougl, bummer , maybe the nvidia proprietary or xedgers ppa is worth looking ar
<dougl> BluesKaj, k - thanks
<Miguelito> Hey any multimedia wiz's here :)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Num83rGuy> Does network manager create a tun device for VPN connections or can it if requested?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> yes phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: due you compile form source?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: *from
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i know you dont like pulseaudio, i am starting to feel the same
<BluesKaj> I have yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so you compile from source?
<BluesKaj> well, i have to tolerste pulse because my soundcard doesn't play webaudio without it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> I compile from source only if I have to
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: now you use pulseaudio right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what is your current kde version?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, kde 4.8.90
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is you kmix working properly after changing from stereo to 5.1
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I use digital out from the spdif to an audio sytem amp which converts the dgital signal to analog
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats nice, you escaped
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: they is a bug in kmix in selecting the master channel selection
<BluesKaj> i have only one master in kmix , but if you set the master in alsamixer , it should work
<mmh> when i try to lower brightness my system freezes..is it bug in LTS?please help me out
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, paste your alsamixer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: a fellow in kde-bugs is helping in testing my patch, can you wait?
<BluesKaj> I'll be here for a little while
<Num83rGuy> Does network manager create a tun device for VPN connections or can it if requested?
<mmh> i cannot even enter command mode i .e Ctr+Alt+F1 ..i have to forcely shutdown wenever it freezes
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy, dunno what a tun device is , but i believe VPN can be configured to work with NM
<Num83rGuy> BluesKaj: I think I finally found the answer, tun is a tunnel device and yes it seems that tun0 is my VPN connection.
<BluesKaj> Num83rGuy, ok then ssh would be one method of tunneling
<Num83rGuy> Yes. I wanted to lock some programs to my VPN connection so if it goes down no data is transmitted on my standard network.
<Num83rGuy> By using only tun0 as opposed to eth0 I can do that.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/219235
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, move the --> to the line out etc so I can see the rest of the alsamixer ctrls
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/219237
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, is there no line out ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/219238
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have pasted all, capture and playback, thats the entire thing, no line out i guess, i cant see any thing like that
<BluesKaj> ok phoenix_firebrd looks like the analog 5.1 is working , but I'm not real familiar with that. Is there no sound from those outputs or ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no no, audio is fine here
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kmix is the problem
<BluesKaj> have you tried removing kmix , it's bascivally just a gui with volume ctrl and install pavucontrol or veromix instead to replace it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  i dont like veromix
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: pavucontrol is a gtk one
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: hm?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have fixed the bug in kmix, i am trying to post it to the review board, having problem with the diff file
<BluesKaj> how did you fix it phoenix_firebrd , care to share ?
<yofel> how did you create the file? Usually just use git diff
<yofel> or commit and use git format-patch
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: sure i will paste the link to the diff
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i haven't tried both the thing you are telling, can you check the diff file ?
<yofel> well, feel free to pastebin it
<phoenix_firebrd> http://paste.kde.org/511328/
 * BluesKaj shrugs , I have pavucontrol and pulseaudio , I don't like them , but I have to live with it in order to have audio on websites , mostly because flash audio doesn't link to alsa thru my pci soundcard from a browser
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i know :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the error message i am getting when uploading the diff file to the review board "The file 'gui/dialogselectmaster.cpp' (r) could not be found in the repository"
<yofel> looking
<yofel> hm, are you sure you selected the right branch in reviewboard? (master probably)
<yofel> otherwise ask in #kde-multimedia
<yofel> with people at akademy currently you might have to be patient a bit
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://imagebin.org/219241
<BluesKaj> yofel, looks like site one can learn from. i didn't know it existed
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: which one?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what do you do when you submit a diff?
<BluesKaj> yofel, kde-multimedia
<BluesKaj> I really need to get my multimedia cli-text command files organized
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I'm getting the same error, so I would ask in #kde-multimedia. Not sure if that's something for the sysadmins
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how do you submit diffs?
<yofel> same way?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is my diff file ok?
<yofel> doesn't apply against master here,  but that seems to be something wrong with the paste IMO
<yofel> wrong indent http://paste.kde.org/511340
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  yes , but where did you find the info for the fix ? it would be good to know.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i did it
<BluesKaj> ok how?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and unless paste.kde.org shows it oddly, your indentation is different from the existing code in a few places
<yofel> (mixed tabs and spaces?)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: only problem with kmix.cpp right?\
<yofel> right
<yofel> bah, the existing kmix code is mixed tabs and spaces as well -.-
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what your kmix source version?
<yofel> git master?
<yofel> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kmix.git
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you have 4.8.90?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> wait
<yofel> now I'm on master, same error though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you try patching with 4.8.90?
<yofel> same rejects. Probably broken copy and paste from paste.kde.org thanks to the tabs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how can i send the file?
<yofel> nvm, wget to the rescue
<yofel> ok, now it applies, except that the patch is invalid in line 97
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am getting the same error
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<yofel> something's wrong with the diff block in lines 89-96, says +/- 7, but it's +/- 6
<yofel> better recreate the diff
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/511352/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats mixer.cpp patch
<yofel> the diff for core/mixer.cpp is fine, it's the last diff block for apps/kmix.h that's invalid
<yofel> ah
<yofel> was just missing an empty line
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: solved?
<yofel> same error on reviewboard though, maybe something's messed up with the repository setup there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: they are also recommending to use this "post-review"
<yofel> I never used that
<yofel> fun
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: last time i tried without success, i just attached the patch to the bug report and someone picked it
<yofel> reviewboard barfs if you don't use git to create the iff
<yofel> *diff
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case i dont have permission
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: here's something that works with reviewboard, please make sure no changes were dropped: http://paste.kde.org/511364 (it also applies against master)
<yofel> huh? you do
<yofel> what *did* you use to create the patch in the first place?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the cli diff
<yofel> ah. Not sure why it failed then. I applied it in the repos and used git diff to create the one above
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: since i am a beginner, errors may tend to happen :)
<yofel> sure, no problem. As git.reviewboard seems to really need patches understood by git, best take a look at http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Git someday
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: one year before i set a gaol to learn to package , now i am able to compile from source, i think i have completed 5% of my goal
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: have to learn about the install locations and cmake
<yofel> make that 25%, you'll often spend time wondering why something doesn't build...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what is the most common thing you encounter?
<yofel> usually something out of: missing build-dep, linking error, wrong file location or need some distro adjustment
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if we submit the patch today and if it gets accepted, will it be committed to  kde 4.9 rc2?
<yofel> dunno, you'll have to ask the reviewer that. RC2 tagging is a week away though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the patch fixes this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290177 and the dock icon problem
<ubottu> KDE bug 290177 in general "Changing Master-Control via KMix main menu does not change Master-Control in Tray" [Normal,New: ]
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok whats the best thing to do?
<yofel> put it on reviewboard and say it fixes the bug - that's what I would do at least
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the diff file you gave is working with the review board
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: now editing the details
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105422/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you, see you later
<Aptar> In the dolphin file browsing window how do you view hidden files?
<phoenix_firebrd> Aptar: press <alt>+.
<sunitasethi> ?
<Aptar> phoenix_firebrd, Thank you.
<Aptar> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Aptar: yw
<Aptar> <-- newbie...
<Aptar> Which you have already figured out by that question ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> Aptar: i am too a newbie
<Aptar> oh :)
<goodluck> :-)
<Lymphocyte> will kubuntu 12.04 get kde 4.9 when its stable?
<bobweaver> Hello there I have a question . What is the name of well....  in gnome it is called  gnome-session-quit  what is that called in kde ?
#kubuntu 2012-07-03
<OxDeadC0de> sometimes I wonder... I hooked up speakers to this newish tower I've got, it's got a intel/sigmatel audio controller, wasn't getting sound.. so I put the speakers into line out, opened alsa mixer, changed line out to line in/mic in, then back to line out, and it started playing (Still nothing through the main output though)
<CBB> Quick question. Has anyone of you tried installing fog image cloning on the new version of kubuntu 12.04?
<Smurphy> Morning
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am trying to install kubuntu on a GPT formatted disk, but i have been unsuccessfull so far .... the installer does not see the GPT partitioning
<ct529> in other words, it sees the partitions, but sees the total dimension of the disk  (750G) as 95G, and the partitions seem much smaller than what they actually are if I see them using gparted
<Oxymoron> Hi, does anyone know any widget, patch or something that can switch between audio profiles?
<hateball> Oxymoron: what are you trying to achieve?
<hateball> different outputs/inputs etc?
<Oxymoron> hateball: I want to have auto switch between anaog stereo profile and HDMI, depending if I have HDMI plugged or not in my laptop.
<hateball> ah right, that sounds useful
<hateball> doesnt it do that per default tho?
<Oxymoron> hateball: For the moment I need todo systems settings -> multimedia -> phonon tab -> hardware profile and change manually each time.
<Oxymoron> No, it doesnt do it per default. At least not on my system.
<Oxymoron> It is pulseaudio.
<hateball> I seem to recall that it switched both gpu and audio to hdmi when I plugged it on my Intel machine
<hateball> but I may remember wrong
<Oxymoron> I also have Intel. Have Intel HD Graphics 3000 and integrated audio Intel.
<hateball> I know I was unable to only output the sound over hdmi, if I didnt also mirror/switch X to hdmi
<hateball> but I havent fiddled with that stuff in a long while
<Oxymoron> Waht I want preferable is to automaticly switch to correct profile depending if HDMI cable is in or not. Would be nice to have both audio and video, but audio is most annoying to change.
<Oxymoron> There is commands in pulseaudio to switch between audio profiles. So basicly I would just need a script to check if hdmi is plugged in or not. Then auto switch profile.
<hateball> I guess it could be scripted
<hateball> :)
<Oxymoron> I just do not know how to script it, should it be bash and be placed in my home directory or what? :S
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am trying to install kubuntu on a GPT formatted disk, but i have been unsuccessfull so far .... the installer does not see the GPT partitioning
<ct529> in other words, it sees the partitions, but sees the total dimension of the disk (750G) as 95G, and the partitions seem much smaller than what they actually are if I see them using gparted
<eagles0513875_> hey guys how on earth does one install fonts?
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am trying to install kubuntu on a GPT formatted disk, but i have been unsuccessfull so far .... the installer does not see the GPT partitioning
<FloodBotK1> ct529: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> ops sorry ....
<ct529> slip of the tab ....
<hateball> Oxymoron: Well it wouldnt really matter what language or where it's placed, but it'd need to be run in the background and poll if HDMI is connected or not
<eagles0513875_> ct529: make sure you flag the partition in gparted as bootable
<Oxymoron> hateball: Yeah, but how to make it run in background? :P
<hateball> eagles0513875_: krunner -> type "fonts" and you should get the install fonts thingy
<eagles0513875_> ty hateball
<hateball> eagles0513875_: that is, if you have .ttf files to install manually. otherwise there are tons of packages in the repo
<Oxymoron> hateball: Also I do not understand why it is not integrated already. WOuld be asbtract in Phonon to work on all video and audio cards settings. Then just a API for it.
<Oxymoron> hateball: Maybe there is a command in Phonon to switch profiles?
<hateball> Oxymoron: Well it's probably not implemented because not enough people, or rather the right people, havent been annoyed enough by the lack of it yet
<hateball> Oxymoron: there probably is a dbus command
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I used to do something similar within xorg for if my laptop was docked or not, you may want to look at the possability of an event driven trigger on a script
<Oxymoron> hateball: Yeah i guess so. I have been trying to fix this long time, but I have not right experience how to make Xorg and Alsa scripts.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: maybe look at udev or dbus depending on what will class as the event
<Oxymoron> hateball: This is a thing Windows user migrate to Kubuntu or Ubuntu want to just work. When plugin HDMI it should change automaticly.
<Oxymoron> ikonia: You knwo how xmbc does?
<hateball> Oxymoron: You could file an enchancement bug on launchpad
<hateball> This seems like something I may play with once I get some vacation time
<Oxymoron> hateball: There is a thousand of them already. Nobody seem to care. I found a lot of bugs, suggestions on both ubuntu and kubuntu.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I don't know what xmbc does,
<Oxymoron> ikonia: XMBC has some kind of script to switch HDMI automaticly.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: check out the guys with xmbc, see if they can explain what they are using as a trigger
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I'm surprised an "application" is changing the audio settings though
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yeah smart, I ask them :)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it will be interesting to know, that way you can see if it is usable outside of xmbc
<Oxymoron> ikonia: There is some app or something to switch, I dont remember what the name is though. I just wish it worked automaticly.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: it won't work automatically unless you tie that to an event driven setup
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yeah and i am very surprised anyone havent done it yet. HDMI isnt like yesterday technique
<ikonia> Oxymoron: the event would be different for each desktop/setup it would be quite awkward to do for every user out of the box
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Why would it be different for each desktop? :)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: different hardware, different event triggers
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Isnt that why Phonon exist for instance?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you mean ?
<Oxymoron> I thought Phonon is some abstract layer to work with audio and video?
<ikonia> I can't see how that can change hardware configuration though
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well it would abstract the hardware, so it doesnt matter which hardware I think? I am not sure though.
<ct529> eagles0513875_: can you do that in gpt?
<eagles0513875_> ct529: yes i have a 2tb hdd which it works just fine on
<ct529> eagles0513875_: so you did first partition with gdisk
<ct529> eagles0513875_: putting a gpt partition table on it
<ikonia> Oxymoron: but the hardware config would need to change to do what you want
<ct529> eagles0513875_: then created the partitions then formatted them
<ct529> eagles0513875_: did you create a small initial 32Mb bootable partition?
<ct529> eagles0513875_: for GRUB
<Oxymoron> ikonia: How do you mean?
<eagles0513875_> ct529: no i usualy let the installer auto partition and do all that for me
<ct529> eagles0513875_: and are you using LVM under it or not?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if you change the output device, you're making a hardware config change
<ct529> eagles0513875_: so the autopartition uses GTP rather than MBR????
<ct529> eagles0513875_: since when?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Yeah, but isnt that abstracted in both Linux kernel and Phonon?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: not really
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Then I do not know
<ct529> eagles0513875_: ?
<eagles0513875_> im not sure ct529
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, anyone using tor with kde systemwide proxy? I can't not get tor to work with chromium which uses the default kde proxy .. but same setup works perfectly with firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> bigbrovar: what is tor?
<bigbrovar> phoenix_firebrd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor
<bigbrovar> phoenix_firebrd: oh .. not that tor ..
<bigbrovar> phoenix_firebrd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)
<phoenix_firebrd> bigbrovar: did you change the proxy settings in chromium to "use system proxy configuration"?
<CBB> Hey all, I have a little problem at hand. I am currently using a "HP Compaq 4000 pro" , with two BenQ 24" monitors but the one using the Display Port will not work. I am running kubuntu 12.04 32bit, anyone that could help me troubleshoot whats the source of this problem?
<CBB> Anyone?
<drostie> Hi guys. Dolphin keeps opening SVGs with Firefox even though I've told both it and KDE's File Associations to open in Inkscape (and eliminated Firefox from this list). What else in KDE might Dolphin be querying?
<qbit> drostie: this happens with xml files and umbrello files too; a bug report against dolphin has been files I believe - so it is a known issue that needs fixing in dolphin
<qbit> drostie: when I tried the same xml file in Konqueror file manager it worked as it should
<drostie> Ah, so all XML files get interpreted as web links and get interpreted as the Default Applications > Web Browser > http/https application. o_O.
<qbit> yes - in dolphin, but not Konqueror file manager
<qbit> so I think this means it's a Dolphin specific issue and not a KDE -wide in general
<qbit> at least that's my best guess at this point...
<drostie> qbit: ok. is there a nice way to launch a KDE-compliant general purpose file opener from the command line? ^_^
<qbit> drostie: just use Konqueror with file management profile
<drostie> qbit: *sigh* apt-get install konqueror ;_;
<qbit> drostie: I thought that should have been part of a basic install in KDE, maybe I'm mistaken there
<drostie> actually honestly I'm not sure why I'm b*tching aside from having to customize the display attributes again.
<drostie> qbit: rekonq is the new default browser in kubuntu.
<drostie> qbit: seriously, this is a little absurd. I right now have Chromium, rekonq, konqueror, IceCat, Firefox, and Tor Browser all installed on my computer.
<qbit> drostie: ah - OK - wasn't sure when they made that change as I don't use
<drostie> I should just install lynx and call it a full house.
<qbit> lol
<qbit> drostie: there is a plasmoid widget that you can install in the kicker  bar at the bottom which allows to more easily select which profile konqueror opens as
<qbit> drostie: it can be done with command line switches but I don't recall exactly the line
<OxDeadC0de> you forgot google-chrome
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> just started raining here
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep more coming
<BluesKaj> ok
<drostie> aha, the bug is in kde-open. :<
<drostie> it's not a dolphin problem.
<BluesKaj> drostie, what bug ?
<drostie> BluesKaj: when I click on an SVG it opens in Firefox. No matter what. Because it thinks XML documents are automatically http/https URLs.
<drostie> well not "no matter what" -- it opens in whatever the http/https URL viewer is. But still.
<floown_> hello
<floown_> I have share a directory with Samba
<floown_> but Dolphin ask me a password and a user
<floown_> I have add this line security = share in [global] section in my /etc/samba/smb.conf
<floown_> but it does not works
<BluesKaj> where is the shared dir , floown_ ?
<floown_> BluesKaj: mounted in /mnt/ntfspart
<BluesKaj> external drive ?
<floown_> BluesKaj: no, an sata disk
<floown_> http://pastebin.com/6ckWcaQj
<floown_> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> is the sata disk listed in dolphin places ?
<floown_> BluesKaj: yes
<floown_> the disk is mounted
<BluesKaj> floown_, i have a sata disk as well , no samba needed to acess the dirs
<floown_> BluesKaj: sure, but I want to share this directory with an another pc
<BluesKaj> is the other pc windows or linux ?
<floown_> BluesKaj: another kubuntu
<floown_> BluesKaj: dolphin has proposed to install samba when I try to share it
<BluesKaj> then you don't need samba , either ssh or NFS would be better , NFS will mount the dir like it's on the other pc
<BluesKaj> floown_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<floown_> BluesKaj: ok, so I better use NFS
<BluesKaj> or ssh , it's your choice ...ssh is a bit easier to setup
<BluesKaj> NFS is very quick floown_
<floown_> ok, thx
<BluesKaj> floown_, here the ssh tutorial if you want to take a look ,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<floown_> ok ^^
<lena> Hallo
<lena> spreek hier iemand nederlands toevallig?
<Riddell> lena: /join #kde-nl or #ubuntu-nl  I think
<lena> Thank's
<drostie> Okay, my frustrations with dolphin/kde-open have been alleviated by writing a script in node.js to catch only the bizarre cases. I still prefer dolphin to konqueror. :x
<ct529> I have been trying to install kubuntu on a GPT partitioned disk for 4 hours, and the installer does not see the partitions .... it does not even see the full extension of the disk
<ct529> can please anyone help me out here?
<natman> is there any way to get a tranparent theme for oxygen ( ala aero glass in win7 )
<drostie> natman: any theme can be made partially transparent, I believe.
<Num83rGuy> natman: There is a PPA for oxygen transparent.  Hold on while I find it.
<Num83rGuy> NVM he left
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<svt_raiden> Hi all
<svt_raiden> does anyone knows how to make videocast by capturing my screen in Kubuntu?
<svt_raiden> what is the best software for that?
<svt_raiden> anyone?
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: try recorditnow
<svt_raiden> phoenix_firebrd: Thank you - I will try it now
<Num83rGuy> svt_raiden: I use Kazam
<svt_raiden> are there some settings that I have to adjust with Recorditnow or Kazam, in order to achieve the best quality and fluent picture and sound?
<svt_raiden> I have tried record before, and have experienced video/audio missplacing...
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: use the fps settings to increase or decrease the quality of the video in recorditnow
<svt_raiden> thanks, phoenix_firebrd
<svt_raiden> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: the audio video mismatch maybe due to low cpu processing power or a codec error
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: if you get such problems , try reducing the fps
<svt_raiden> thank you for bringing this up, phoenix_firebrd,...  codecs... where to get them and which one to use? The goal is creating a videocast for youtube
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: i think youtube accepts ogv, and the codec for ogv is present by default
<svt_raiden> Thanks again! :)
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: you could also try kazam and see which suits you best
<phoenix_firebrd> svt_raiden: yw
<BluesKaj> the pastebin widget keeps launching a new instance of Firefox , rather than opening a new tab ..can't find any options in FF or pastebin to change that behaviour ...any ideas?
<vsrao> Hi. My monitor goes to sleep whenever I play a video using VLC, every 2 minutes. I've tried changing power settings and screensaver settings.
<genii-around> vsrao: Perhaps also try: xset -dpms       to turn off monitor's own built-in power saving
<vsrao> genii-around: Okay, I'll try that.
<Avihay> is it because kubuntu doesn't use xscreensaver anymore?
<Avihay> i mean KDE
<vsrao> genii-around: That didn't work.
<Avihay> vsrao: I have set my screen bottom right corner action to inhibit screensaver, and whenever VLC messes up with inhibiting I use that, but I'm still on 11.10 so ymmv
<genii-around> Hm
<Avihay> 11.10/4.8
<vsrao> Avihay: Yeah, I'm on 12.04.
<Avihay> I guessed so. still worth a try, maybe they didn't break that functionality... like in previous version... and then neglected to fix it for a year and a half...
 * Avihay is not resentfull
<BluesKaj> The only setting I use in power management is screen energy saving set to 180 mins , nothing else is enabled , same goes for the screen saver  and I don't get anyinterruptions during movies with VLC or dragonplayer
<Avihay> there we go: System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Screen Edges. on the corner: Prevent Screen Locking
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: try this switch in the launch command of firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: "-new-instance"
<jds> Was he asking about screen locking or power saving mode while watching a movie, something like that? Because I was going to ask the same thing.
<BluesKaj> it's not FF that's causing it phoenix_firebrd , it's the pastebin widget
<Avihay> and that works for 4.7,4.8 and hopefully later and for  4.5 and earlier versions but not for anything in between, where prevent screen locking...  locks the screen immediately...
<Avihay> I might be off on the version numbers
<Avihay> jds, yes
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, and I'm trying prevent a new instance not launch one .
<BluesKaj> trying to
<jds> I'll just disable screen locking then. Thanks Avihay.
<Avihay> sec
<Avihay> <Avihay> vsrao: I have set my screen bottom right corner action to inhibit screensaver, and whenever VLC messes up with inhibiting I use that, but I'm still on 11.10 so ymmv
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  oops "-new-tab " this is the right one
<Avihay> jds ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am using chromium as by default browser and each link opens with a new tab instead of a window
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you selected "open in new tab" in firefox's tab preference ?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , it was already chosen , that's why I was aking
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I dfound a workaround to the pastebin widget ..FF has a pastebin addon which works great , https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pastebincom/
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nice
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Hey BluesKaj how are you?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, just fine thanks , and you?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'm doing well, thanks.
<BluesKaj> good ...BBL ..noon news here , so i have to switch inputs on this monitor/TV
<jds> Anyone here using Alpine?
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess> any idea about to resolve this locale problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073414/
<Joit> hello axess
<Joit> go to systemsettings and look there?
<Joit> or install language support
<noaXess> Joit: i'm on cli ;)..
<noaXess> no frontend.. kust console
<noaXess> i think i just need to set LANGUAGE and LC_ALL
<Joit> i am no hacker :P
<Joit> but there is a command for it
<noaXess> i know.. searching..
<Pici> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Joit> set locales something like that
<Joit> noaXess: can you open your browser?
<noaXess> on my machine, yes ;).. but not on the remote machine.. it's a server.. upgraded it to 12.04
<Joit> ah, i wasnt sure if you can open the links
<noaXess> Joit: here i'm on my machine.. open all what you want ;)
<Joit> pls open the national treasure bank for me, i would have use for some bags full from there
<noaXess> got it.. seems that on upgrade to 12.04 language-pack-de was purged..
<Joit> noaXess:  good
<lordievader> Good evening
<jussi> SO, I suspended to ram, went home, few hours later unsuspended and the wireless is broken. I cant enable it in NM, Hardware switch doesnt do anything (function+F9 on this dell). I did do an update this morning before suspending, but I didnt look closely at the update. anyone up for debugging with me?
<natman> is there any way to get a tranparent theme for oxygen ( ala aero glass in win7 )
<lordievader> natman: Did you check kde-look.org? I think that is the easiest way.
<natman> lordievader:  ya had a look there and found one, but cannot get it to work, its http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=127752
<lordievader> natman: How did you try to install it, isn't there an easier one, this you need to compile...
<jussi> I never got anyof those transparent themes to work.. natman also try #KDE
<natman> lordievader: ya i tried to compile it, there was no other one i found
<fritz> hi
<natman> jussi: cool thanks, perhaps better to wait for kde4.9
<lordievader> natman: And how did the compiling go?
<lordievader> fritz: Hey, how are you?
<natman> lordievader: CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:198 (MESSAGE):
<natman>   Could NOT find KDE4Workspace (missing: KDE4Workspace_CONFIG) (Required is
<natman>   at least version "4.8.40")
<natman> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<natman>   /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Workspace.cmake:70 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
<natman>   CMakeLists.txt:7 (find_package)
<FloodBotK1> natman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fritz> im ok, thnx :)
<natman> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073519/
<lordievader> natman: Did you install the needed packages? "gcc-c++, git, cmake, kdebase-workspace-dev, libxrender-dev, libx11-dev"
<natman> lordievader: well in the how to it says to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev libxrender-dev libx11-dev git" for the things you need
<lordievader> natman: Run this command to install them: sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev libxrender-dev libx11-dev git
<natman> lordievader: ya i already have them
<lordievader> natman: Could you check what version of cmake you have, the command for that is probably something like cmake -v
<natman> lordievader: natman@orchid:~$ cmake --version
<natman> cmake version 2.8.7
<lordievader> natman: Hmm, well he is complaining about kde-workspace... Perhaps you could try a system update and try again after completion of the update.
<natman> lordievader: :) ya did that also first time round, probably just not gonna happen for me. Its cool, thanks for the help anyways. I hope its in KDE 4.9
<lordievader> natman: Only time will tell...
<scottp> Hello? Does anybody know if Sourceforge.net has gone offline? I get no results found for any search there.
<jsubl2> scottp: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/sourceforge.net
<scottp> The site is up but I get no results in the search bar. Like there database is wiped. I'll try later.
<Husar> Hi, someone know fix for metalic sounds from  flashplayer? 12.04, 64
<geoff__> mute speakers
<Husar> geoff__: first, mute you
<geoff__> that won't fix anything
#kubuntu 2012-07-04
<wiill> I have a hard drive question, a process is abusing I/O operations on my drive, is there any way to find out which one it is, also, it doesn
<wiill> 't show in System Activity
<daniel___> hello?
<ScottyK> greetings! is there a program in KDE that one can use to mount iso's (like MagicISO in Windows)??
<jds> AcetoneISO, Furius ISO, GmountISO
<amason_> ScottyK: not specific to kde but if you can also do it from the cli with mount -t iso9660 foo.iso ./mount_point
<ScottyK> amason_ - what would the mount point look like normally?
<amason_> ScottyK: well it's just whatever directory you want it to appear as
<amason_> like if i wanted the contents of the cd to appear in /home/bob/mycd then that would be my mount point
<ScottyK> ah, I get it! Thanks...
<daniel___> .
<daniel___> greeting! is there a way to improve frame per second? I have a NVIDIA card  GTX550  and Iam getting 3 to 4 FPS in spring game.
<DarthFrog> !nvidia | daniel___
<ubottu> daniel___: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daniel___> thanks
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Does anyone here have Compiz working under KDE? I get segmentation faults when trying to start it (or CCSM).
<OxDeadC0de> contrast: I do except I'm on 10.04 still :P
<contrast> OxDeadC0de: Which version of KDE?
<OxDeadC0de> 4.4.5
<contrast> Yeah, I read something that indicated Compiz doesn't work on recent versions of KDE. I'm looking for evidence to the contrary though. :P
<skreech_> Sysinfo for 'skreech-desktop': Linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae running KDE Development Platform 4.8.90 (4.8.90), CPU: AMDPhenomIIX61055T at 800 MHz (5618 bogomips), HD: 1254/1402GB, RAM: 3727/3987MB, 258 proc's, 6.0d up
<skreech_> Huh
<skreech_> That works
<lordievader> Good morning
<Smurphy> Morning
<skreech__> Morning
<cbb> Good morning all
<skreech__> Hello
<ussher_> hello
<camelot> hello..
<cbb> Anything new anyone?
<ussher_> like what?  got a new SSD yesterday....
<cbb> well that is interesting, which SSD?
<ussher_> made me laugh because my local server's drive died.  it was a 20GB drive and when i went to one store to get a replacement the smallest they had was a 2TB drive.  Got a 60GB SSD instead
<ussher_> its an OCZ 60gb
<cbb> so the smallest they had was a 2TB disk? was it supposed to be a system disk or+
<cbb> i see why you bought yourself a ssd instead.
<ussher_> the smallest HDD drive they had was 2TB.  That is a big jump in space when the 20GB wasnt close to full
<ussher_> its just for a local server i use for testing stuff before uploading it to a live server
<ussher_> "got nothing smaller?"
<cbb> i am currently watching the "latest update on the higgs boson" search from cern. I got to say it is some advanced physics involved there.
<ussher_> Just some light viewing to pass the time then...
<cbb> What is best to use for connecting to a samba server with username and password?
<ussher_> 'installation step failed'. hmmm.
<ussher_> i use konqueror and smb://
<ussher_> from memory I think you only need to set the username/password once.
<hateball> ussher_: you can set it in system settings
<hateball> krunner -> search for samba
<cbb> thanks, it works great.
<hateball> you can set default properties to use
<hateball> oh, cbb you had the initial question :)
<cbb> yes i did :)
<ussher_> cbb: 'higgs boson' thats some heavy stuff.   I just watched part of a youtube video titled "Has the Higgs Boson Finally Been Found?".  the commentator says "lab scientists found hints of the higgs" just as they do a zoom in on a guy cleaning a part.  lol
<ussher_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QG1O_EMY4I at 0:37
<cbb> Hehe yeah, http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/play_higgs.html
<cbb> The webcast is a bit more high detailed.
<ussher_> wow.
<cbb> It is really interesting, do you agree?
<ussher_> its too far above my head to comment.  i normally watch poker to waste time while stuff installs.
<ussher_> Its nice to know someone knows that much.
<cbb> Well yeah, it is really heavy physics....
<ussher_> It looks like there would be some really fun and interesting stuff in there if after you had put in the effort to learn the basic less fun and interesting stuff.
<cbb> Well the problem with physics is that you must crunch data for every time you do something, and then you have to analyze everything.
<cbb> ussher_: there is a lot of data there.
<ussher_> all the data in the universe.
<cbb> pretty much
<jds> Hey there, is it okay to install packages via apt-get as root?
<jds> I was logged in as root (root@box:) when I install gimp. Will there be any problems?
<jds> installed*
<hateball> You're probably fine
<jds> Okay thanks.
<Husar> Someone know how to fix metalic sound on some flash sites?
<cbb> Husar: What browser are you using?
<Husar> Firefox
<Husar> and the same on chromium and
<Husar> reconq
<cbb> Is it only on flash sites?
<Husar> cbb: this is something with memcpy
<cbb> memcpy? Like the copy memory function in in c?
<Husar> cbb: Yes, prpblem is with flash aplications, ex. Sites with sexcam - metalic sounds + cant open right click menu
<Husar> and some other for example from google finances
<Husar> wait, i givu u link
<cbb> sure
<Husar> Problem looks like this one: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=638477#c52
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=638477)
<Husar> but this fix do not help
<Husar> 1.  http://www.google.com/finance?q=glw - cant open right click menu
<Husar> 2. http://showup.tv/malkox
<Husar> metalic sound + cant open right click menu
<Husar> youtube is working without problems
<cbb> Has youtube converted totally to html5?
<Husar> no, i have testing with flash
<cbb> That is interesting, anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Husar> I have fresh and clean install Kubuntu 12.04, 64bit
<cbb> Can you test something? Can you go to wimp.com . launch an video and try to maximize it, tell me what happens.
<Husar> sure
<Husar> no problems
<Husar> sound good
<Husar> + can open flash menu
<cbb> Okay, I can't seem to figure out what the problem is here. Google finance does not really have a right click menu with a lot of choices...
<Husar> cbb: do u check second site with video?
<cbb> Yeah.
<Husar> And what about metalic sounds?
<cbb> Did not hear any.
<Husar> hmy
<Husar> Ar u on Kubuntu 64?
<Husar> I will try record some videos with sound...
<ketty> ciao
<ketty> ubuntu o kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support , ketty
<Husar> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi Husar
<Husar> BluesKaj: do u notice any problems with metalic sound in flash applications?
<BluesKaj> Husar, nor anymore than usually ,by metallic do you mean trebly ?
<ketty> ok exist kubuntu in italian?
<BluesKaj> not more than usual , rather Husar
<BluesKaj> !t | ketty
<ketty> !t
<ketty> ?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Husar> yes BluesKaj
<Husar> ar u on Kubuntu 64?
<ketty> si.. volevo capire su ubuntu in it. si puo parlare di kubuntu?
<ketty> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Husar, yes , but when did you notice the change in your sound quality?
<Husar> i have always this in some sites
<Husar> ex. youtub work greate
<Husar> i just uplaod video, will show u in 5-10min
<BluesKaj> Husar, do you have a mic connected ?
<Husar> no, i do not use mic
<Husar> look for this video:
<Husar> http://youtu.be/vEdGUP8MWTQ
<Husar> if i play video with good sound, ALSA plug-in just not moving, but if i play video(streaming) with metalic sound, ALSA plug-in just crazy
<BluesKaj> Husar, uhm, that url doesn't look right
<Husar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEdGUP8MWTQ
<Husar> + i can right click flash menu on youtube, but no in other
<cbb> What does your error log say?
<BluesKaj> Husar, I don't get any sound on that last youtube URL
<jds> Do we have web (html) developers here? I got a question.
<Husar> BluesKaj: beacuse there is no sound :D
<BluesKaj> ok
<Husar> I cant capture sound, dont know why
<Husar> But u can see that is something wrong
<BluesKaj> Husar, maybe the sound is there but just doesn't play back
<Husar> With this girl video, i have very metallic sound
<BluesKaj> Husar, so you say .flv files don't playback with audio , but some work on youtube with tinny sound?
<Husar> nono
<Husar> no audio just video, what i record my screen and upload to youtube (but this is not problem what i want to fix)
<Husar> On this video, u can see 2 website what i testing
<Husar> youtube + showup
<Husar> youtube work greate, googd sound and can open flash sttings menu
<Husar> but in showup - sound is very mettalic and i can not open flash settings menu, just show for a second, if i do right click
<Husar> additionally, u can se on "Plaeybeck Streams" tab, that ALSA plug-in just crazy whenn i watch showup
<BluesKaj> Husar, which browser /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Husar> all
<Husar> i have testing ff, chrom and reconq
<BluesKaj> think you have a flash problem
<Husar> why me only? :P
<Husar> BluesKaj: Can u check one website for sounds?
<BluesKaj> if you wish
<Husar> BluesKaj: http://showup.tv/Princess23
<Husar> just check sound quality
<Husar> (to enter, click button on left side)
<BluesKaj> Husar, I get no sound at all
<Husar> do u see this girl? video is playing?
<BluesKaj> yes video , no audio
<Husar> hmy
<Husar> i have audio, but metallic, and this is main problem...
<Husar> if i use windows, all is good
<Husar> my friedns trying with arch and ubuntu
<Husar> and sound work without problem
<Husar> ok, what i can do... nothing
<Husar> just can wait, and mayby someone fix this in future
<Husar> or switch os
<Husar> thanks for help
<BluesKaj> Husar, maybe my audsio is blocked since i'm not in ukraine or russia
<BluesKaj> audio
<Husar> :D
<Husar> im not ukraine, or russia and have sound
<BluesKaj> because youtube flash audio works fine on everything else
<Husar> don think that is localisation problem
<Husar> im from ireland
<Husar> website in poland
<Husar> i have use sometimes french vpn
<Husar> so... u have problem with this too
<BluesKaj> Husar, you don't seem irish to me
<Husar> beacuse im not ;p
<BluesKaj> that's what i thought ...eastern european background I bet
<jds> Was the link you posted an adult site?
<BluesKaj> yeah it is , if you let it run long enough , it becomes rather adult
<BluesKaj> Husar, from now don't post anymore sites like that pls ..it's against the rules.
<Husar> ok
<koffer> hy everyone
<koffer> I have a problem with wine + mozbackup
<koffer> i just migrated from windows and cant run mozbackup in wine to restore my data from my windows mozilla
<koffer> I would appriciate the help
<BluesKaj> koffer . what mozilla back files are you trying to access?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> err backup files rather . koffer
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mozilla tab problem solved?
<BluesKaj> it wasn't FF . it was pastebin widget that was at fault .. so I added the pastebin addon to the FF toolbar'
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: right i remember
<BluesKaj> but I also have pastebinit installed as well , so 2 options there
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: can you try something?
<BluesKaj> depends , i tried something yesterday and had to use the recovery kernel to repair the damage
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: this is very simple
<BluesKaj> what is it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we need to add "-new-tab" to the application launch command
<BluesKaj> kickoff?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the command for firefox should be like this "firefox %u -new-tab"
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: working?
<BluesKaj> nope , suddnely i see why the pastebin wasn't working properly , FF isn't listed in the kickoff/internet ...I removed FF a while back in favour of a newer version , but ti didn't work out , so i reinstalled the installer but the actual application is no longer listed in kickoff ...sstrange
<lordievader> Good evening
<genii-around> lordievader: Good afternoon!
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: create the new entry manually
<lordievader> Hey genii-around how are you?
<BluesKaj> I did , g but I have something running in FF ..wait
<genii-around> lordievader: Fairly well, hiding in my office to avoid the sweltering heat outside, mostly
<alexfreewalker> hello
<lordievader> Hey alexfreewalker, how are you?
<alexfreewalker> I am great thank you, what about you?
<lordievader>  Quite allright
<alexfreewalker> how good r u in fixing issues in kubuntu?
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: Depends on the problem.
<alexfreewalker> recently i installed the regular updates, and windows seems to be distorted from the top and some charachters are missing from the title bar
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: Phew could be many things, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<alexfreewalker> nVidia optimus: intel graphics controller rev 20, and nVidia 310
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: Do you have drivers installed for those? Maybe those got corrupted.
<alexfreewalker> i have the system installed for a year, and all the sudden things got shitted, I dont know what was the update that did this to my OS, the list is long
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: Was there a kernel update (something like linux-image-3.2.something)?
<alexfreewalker> le me check the log again
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: I'm sorry I have to go, I will be back later. You might try to ask someone else though.
<alexfreewalker> okay thx anyway
<alexfreewalker> anybody here who can help? please??
<sky100> hi..
<sky100> everytime i try to install updates .. apper shows up amother instance of this application is running ...
<sky100> another*
<sky100> cant install any updates
<genii-around> sky100: It usually means that the automatic updates is running in the background, so it's best to usually let it finish
<lordievader> Good evening
<DarthFrog> Can anyone recommend a good, simple accounting program?  I'm trying to convert a buddy to Kubuntu and he needs to replace AccountEdge on his Mac.
<alexfreewalker> hey guyz I'm looking for help
<genii-around> DarthFrog: The standard is pretty much gnucash. We use "ledger" at work but it's CLI
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexfreewalker> okay here is the link that explains my problem in short
<alexfreewalker> http://imagebay.us/images/5u5343y9dw9ugun46s6i.jpg
<DarthFrog> genii-around: Thanks.  I've passed it on.
<alexfreewalker> http://imagebay.us/viewer.php?file=5u5343y9dw9ugun46s6i.jpg
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: "You don't have permission to access /images/5u5343y9dw9ugun46s6i.jpg on this server." Additionally a 404 error, etc
<alexfreewalker> the UI is kinda distorted, some letters are missing, sometimes things are laggy
<alexfreewalker> genii-around second link works
<L3top> alexfreewalker: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: Interesting. I had a similar issue quite a while ago but it was fixed by some updates. This happens when running gtk stuff under kde?
<genii-around> ( firefox, etc )
<genii-around> eg: Same issue occurs if viewing page with Konq?
<alexfreewalker> yeah
<alexfreewalker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 18)
<alexfreewalker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] [10de:0a70] (rev ff)
<L3top> ding ding
<L3top> alexfreewalker: is this a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<alexfreewalker> yeah optimus
<L3top> optimus
<L3top> yeah
<L3top> Are you using bumblebee alexfreewalker
<alexfreewalker> i had thr OS running for a year, but before yesterday this shit happened after a massive system update
<alexfreewalker> i cant figure which update from the log caused this
<alexfreewalker> the log is so long
<alexfreewalker> yeah i use bumblebee but it often fails
<L3top> alexfreewalker: I understand. My guess would be the xorg updates. They tinkered with some fairly fundamental things. What version are you on?
<genii-around> Probably to use the xorg-edgers
<L3top> yeah... bumblebee is far from "good" but it is the best you got
<alexfreewalker> 12.04 precise
<L3top> You have been on 12.04 for a year?
<alexfreewalker> no i started with 11. someting
<L3top> Or did you upgrade to 1204 from what had been working for a year
<L3top> ok
<alexfreewalker> but 12.04 3 months ago i guess
<L3top> Again... my guess is xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> and 3 months ago it was good?
<L3top> it was not until this current update?
<alexfreewalker> yeah smooth
<L3top> hmmm
<L3top> I don't think anything major changed in that time
<L3top> Let me poke around. Will be a few minutes alexfreewalker
<alexfreewalker> i can send u the log, but its fucking long
<IdleOne> alexfreewalker: please no cursing in here
<alexfreewalker> unless u know waht ur looking for
<genii-around> Mmm coffee
<coffeeboy> so whats up
<coffeeboy> running kubuntu 12.04 on a net book
<coffeeboy> having difficulty getting power saving to not turn of screen when pluged in
<genii-around> coffeeboy: I have it installed on my Acer D260 but find it unbearably slow there
<Atak> chillin
<alexfreewalker> genii-around: how did u manage to fix the thing with the fontd and graphics?
<Atak> im running mint at the moment
<coffeeboy> Seems to run snapy on my Acer EEpc1005peb
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: It resolved itself after some system updates
<alexfreewalker> coffeeboy: power managment sucks on 12.04
<coffeeboy> I agree
<coffeeboy> are there any work arounds
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: I do have some PPAs however, like the xorg-edgers one and some others
<coffeeboy> On another note happy 4th to all US peeps
<coffeeboy> It is realy hot out today
<alexfreewalker> coffeeboy: 11.04 was the best so far, if u want to, u can install it and freeze the update, turn off everything related to system and security updates and it would be the best
 * L3top has had great success with 1204, including power management.
 * L3top also knows he is in the minority
<alexfreewalker> genii-around: how do u add xorg-edgers to your PPA?
<coffeeboy> alexfreewalker: I tried 11.04 on this netbook and 12.04 seems to run better outside of the power managment
<alexfreewalker> coffeboy: u got my 11.04 messege?
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<alexfreewalker> coffeboy: haven't tried it non netbooks
<alexfreewalker> on*
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: Caveat: Use at your own risk
<L3top> the 310m is a weird one frankly... I have only ever supported it on Macs.
<alexfreewalker> :yao ming: nothing left to be destroyed, system is already f up
<coffeeboy> alecfreewalker: Maybe I will give it another try in the comming days and weeks
<L3top> alexfreewalker: what is this laptop out of curiosity
<alexfreewalker> ASUS U36JC
<alexfreewalker> coffeboy: give 10.10 a try
<coffeeboy> Other than the power managment thing I had 11.04 maybe on my desktop a while ago and it had an option to set the wallpaper per the current weather conditions
<coffeeboy> what happened to the opption?
<coffeeboy> alexfreewalker: I will play around with you suggestions, do you remember when the netbook interface was introduced in kde?
<alexfreewalker> i have no idea... since my update to 12.04, things got worse, knetattach keeps crashing, synaptics touch pad software keeps crashing, cant save poer managment settings...etc
<coffeeboy> Any way we gotta go to a cook out for the 4th with my sister and brother in law
<coffeeboy> have a good day and stay cool
<alexfreewalker> coffeeboy i dont know when... sorry
<alexfreewalker> L3top: any updates?
<L3top> alexfreewalker: still looking at things... however... can you please make your laptop mess up and lsmod | grep -Ei '(intel|nvidia)'    presuming you are using the nvidia drivers over the nouveau
<alexfreewalker> L3top: u think i should do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<L3top> I am trying to figure out which modules are loaded at that time, intel or nvidia
<L3top> I think you should sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver   and perhaps uninstall nvidia-current and install nvidia-current-updates
<L3top> I tend not to recommend PPAs as they are bleeding edge experimental drivers, and you have a poorly supported graphics situation to begin with.
<L3top> With regard to xorg-edgers or x-swat
<L3top> All due respect to genii-around
<L3top> It would be my last line of attack
<alexfreewalker> http://pastebin.com/MgjvF20F
<BluesKaj> L3top, glxinfo | grep OpenGL, should tell what's loaded
 * genii-around makes more coffee and follows the current line of attack
<alexfreewalker> http://pastebin.com/TJkKyLkz
<L3top> ty BluesKaj...
<alexfreewalker> L3top i ran sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<L3top> Well... it looks like nvidia is not the culprit here... but the intel driver.
<L3top> Do try that accelleration install I gave you and... I would just reboot
<alexfreewalker> yes sir!
<L3top> but installing nvidia-current-updates is a good idea first lol... the 295.40 driver has a regression issue which is fixed in the updates anyway
<BluesKaj> L3top, not sure about 12.04 , but the 302.17 driver is finally updated and working on 12.10
<L3top> I am in the middle of a rather dicey global upgrade for my system as well. I am going to have to reboot my core as soon as this last machine finishes its kernel upgrade... so... I will hopefully be right back.
<L3top> 302 is a good driver. When 304 hits, anything 4xx+ is going to get a serious boost though... +20% performance -20% power consumption. I am looking very forward to that guy.
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<alexfreewalker> L3top rebooting... brb
<L3top> !info nvidia-current-updates
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96014 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> that... should not be correct.
<L3top>   Candidate: 295.49-0ubuntu0.1
<L3top> I guess I don't understand how that ubottu works in that circumstance
<L3top> I wouldn't expect !info would be wrong... but it is
<genii-around> Hm
<L3top>  500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/restricted i386 Packages
<alexfreewalker> L3top: back... nothing changed... still same issue
<L3top> That is on my kubuntu 12.04 apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates
<L3top> One second alexfreewalker.
<L3top> please try this alexfreewalker http://pastebin.com/zHjszxbX
<alexfreewalker> on it... for some reason only gtk applications have issues
<alexfreewalker> vlc which is a qt is totally fine
<alexfreewalker> ok L3top ... rebooting... brb
<alexfreewalker> L3top: sorry, it didnt work
<alexfreewalker> however here is the update log that caused the issue http://pastebin.com/kpGk1g8g
<L3top> Sorry alexfreewalker.
<alexfreewalker> xserver-xorg-video-intel:i386 (2.19.0+git20120629.eae5e127-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise, 2.19.0+git20120702.e80f9c46-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise) is one of the updates
<L3top> I am sure it exists, but can you please apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep stalled
<L3top> ah
<L3top> That was my next line of attack.
<alexfreewalker>  Installed: 2:2.19.0+git20120703.9e2ac8a4-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise
<L3top> you could try pinning version 2:2.17.0*
<L3top> apt-get removing and then apt get installing
<alexfreewalker> also this was updated xserver-xorg-video-cirrus:i386 (1.4.0+git20120521.2e35bc31-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise, 1.5.0+git20120702.46a9e962-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise)
<BluesKaj> I've been receiving a "java not installed" or "upgrade to newest java" message on firefox14 , is this common ?
 * L3top wonders if it is looking at free java or insists on sun java
<alexfreewalker> L3top what exactly should I apt-get? and how do I specify the version that was working 3 days ago?
<BluesKaj> odd , java-common isn't installed
<L3top> alexfreewalker: try creating an /etc/apt/preferences  file with line 1) Package: xserver-xorg-video-intel          line 2) Pin: version 2:2.17.0*                     line 3) Pin-Priority: 1000
<L3top> alexfreewalker: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel          sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<L3top> and... it is just the way I am with video frame buffer... reboot. I know it should not necessarily be necessary... It is just how I do.
<L3top> oops
<L3top> I forgot... you will need to apt-get update after making the preferences file
<alexfreewalker> sh!t
<IdleOne> alexfreewalker: Please stop with the bad language.
<alexfreewalker> ^ what is his problem
<lordievader> alexfreewalker: Your language is his problem, this is a public chat room.
<alexfreewalker> L3top should i install the dependencies or do something before?
<alexfreewalker> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alexfreewalker>  xserver-xorg-video-intel : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11
<L3top> ugh
<L3top> abi
<L3top> that is going to be the source of all ill. This IS the fault of xorg
<L3top> abi has been removed
 * L3top would expect abi-10... but still
<alexfreewalker> true story E: Package 'xorg-video-abi-11' has no installation candidate
<L3top> I couldn't find it, but that is the recent change. They have dumped abi from the repos due to changes in xserver-xorg
<L3top> Thats what is wrong.
<L3top> You are going to have to pin the old version of xserver-xorg.
<L3top> or...
<genii-around> Alternately put the ignore abi thing in your xorg.conf
<L3top> I am not sure... this is a bit of a spiderweb. And I have to do a reboot I might not recover from.
<L3top> I believe it is abi which is making things work, which they have dropped genii-around.
<genii-around> L3top: I had same abi issue, specifically with the nvidia driver. Between abi-11 and abi-12 , setting the ignore abi lets it work
<L3top> Worst case scenario I will change my network so I can get back. I just did this for something else recently... I will figure it out... but it may be a good 30 min before I am back. I am doing dev work on  something and have to report findings
<alexfreewalker> is there a way to rollback to 11.04 and keep my bashrc, mysql configrations, rvm, run=by and my gems...etc?
<L3top> Ok genii-around I went the opposite direction and downloaded the package
<L3top> alexfreewalker: let genii-around help you ignore abi
<L3top> bbiab... shortly with any luck
<alexfreewalker> genii-around go on please
<alexfreewalker> thanks L3top for your help :)
<L3top> any time
<shoopdewoop> Hello everyone! I've dabbled in linux here and there but never seriously gotten into it, and now I'd like to try again! I just loaded Kubuntu 10.04 lts on my dell inspiron mini 1010 (terrible i know) and sorted out the driver for my wireless card, but I'm kind of clueless where to begin as far as graphics drivers, flash/java support, etc. Also, are there any exceptional books on ubuntu out there that I should check out?
<L3top> lspci | grep therne
<L3top> er
<L3top> hold on that
<L3top> lspci | grep -Ei '(wireless|wlan)'
<alexfreewalker> why do u need the wlan?
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: http://pastebin.com/FHkKFWBT
<L3top> sometimes lspci lists as wireless... sometimes it lists as wlan
<genii-around> ( goes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<genii-around> Hm. Shaun of the dead.
<L3top> "No... not Purple Rain... aw.. bugger go ahead"
<alexfreewalker> genii-around last thing i did with L3top was sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel... should i proceed from there or do something else?
<L3top> shoopdewoop: lspci | grep -Ei '(wireless|wlan)'
<L3top> in a terminal please
<L3top> !info bcm
<ubottu> Package bcm does not exist in precise
<L3top> erg
<L3top> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L3top> no... that isnt it.
<genii-around> Apologies on lag. My work has me running from the computer to do something every couple minutes right now
<L3top> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: Is the main display output right now powered by the intel or the nvidia?
<alexfreewalker> intel i believe
<L3top> intel genii-around
<shoopdewoop> I've figured out all i need as far as wireless goes :) What I'm looking for right now is flash/java and just general resources (a book or two?) about getting started with ubuntu
<alexfreewalker> and i just unistalled the xserver-xorg-video-intel
<genii-around> L3top: The plan was to use vesa or so?
<genii-around> Sorry, just trying to get oriented here
<L3top> genii-around: the plan was to install the regressed working driver without abi
<genii-around> Ah
<L3top> genii-around: I am still of the opinion that abi, or the lack of, is the missing component to make it work.
<genii-around> The abi-XX however, is actually not a separate package but part of the entire xserver-xorg-core
<alexfreewalker> genii-around current status => /etc/X11/xorg.conf was totally empty when i added ur code, i cant reinstall the driver cuz it wants abi
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: Is the recent xserver-xorg-core still in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<L3top> ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep xserver-xorg-core
<alexfreewalker> [archives]$ ls | grep xserver-xorg-core
<alexfreewalker> xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.12.2.901+git20120624+server-1.12-branch.4af8e22b-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise_i386.deb
<alexfreewalker> xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.12.2.901+git20120629+server-1.12-branch.b0be2d29-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise_i386.deb
<alexfreewalker> xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.12.2.902+git20120704+server-1.12-branch.487e8e82-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise_i386.deb
<alexfreewalker> xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.12.2+git20120605+server-1.12-branch.aaf48906-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise_i386.deb
<FloodBotK1> alexfreewalker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> all of this git stuff...
<L3top> alexfreewalker: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<L3top> better yet... ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | wc -l
<alexfreewalker> 34
<shoopdewoop> Will be back in a few, just installed intell gma 500 drivers.
<shoopdewoop> intel*
<L3top> HOLY poop. 34?
<genii-around> eg: you can manually do like: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite --ignore-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.12.2.902+git20120704+server-1.12-branch.487e8e82-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise_i386.deb
<L3top> alexfreewalker: I am thinking this has something to do with your problem...
<genii-around> Hm
<alexfreewalker> no its things not related
<L3top> That is a LOT of PPAs
 * genii-around ponders apt-get clean
<L3top> yeah
<alexfreewalker> dropbox, google chrome, google talk plugin, opera, node.js
 * L3top ponders rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<alexfreewalker> there is however
<alexfreewalker> xorg-edgers-ppa-precise.list  &  ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise.list
<alexfreewalker> i added those yesterday trying to fix the problem
<alexfreewalker> on my own, but was a total fail... i'm just a web devloper not a kernel programmer
<alexfreewalker> ubuntu-x-swat, hes with the special forces... an ex-swat after all those years
<alexfreewalker> L3top genii-around ??
<genii-around> Here
<alexfreewalker> what should i do, i wish there is system restore like windows, or updates can be removed with 2 clicks...
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: To get rid of package manager groaning about missing abi-## usually to install the xserver-xorg-core with dpkg and say ignore depends, etc. But you have a mess of them in there, hard to say which to use.
<alexfreewalker> :OH GOD WHY:
<shoopdewoop> Back
<L3top> dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xorg-video-abi-11 xserver-xorg-video-intel                   I believe
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: I would suggest to use: sudo apt-get clean    first... to clear them all out. Then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg  which will d/l whatever it is supposed to need. It will probably then fail and groan but the package we need should then be in the archives dir
<genii-around> Or, let L3top guide first ;-)
<L3top> well... again... after the 4th recompile of my kernel I HAVE to skidaddle...
<genii-around> Heh
<L3top> and I SHOULD come back
<L3top> but then... I wrote this routine so I could very well not...
<L3top> lol
 * genii-around crosses fingers
<alexfreewalker> L3top genii-around... I coud use cd / && sudo rm -rf* and all problems will be fixed
<L3top> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<alexfreewalker> L3top i know.. i was kidding
<L3top> That should not be done here. Newb lurkers can die over it.
<alexfreewalker> lol
<genii-around> alexfreewalker: Even in jest, not to put that in open channel
<alexfreewalker> okay... sorry guyz
<genii-around> We HAVE HAD newbs just plug it in
<L3top> No worries... just know.
<alexfreewalker> anyway, seriously i can start programming without m gedit fully functioning... so whose ganna guide?
<skreech_> DarthFrog: what's the accountign program need to do?
<genii-around> !newb > genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around, please see my private message
<genii-around> For completeness ;-)
<alexfreewalker> genii-around L3top, this used to be fully working on my system
<alexfreewalker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<skreech_> genii-around: :)
<alexfreewalker> the xserver-xorg-video-intel : i386 : Natty (11.04)
<shoopdewoop> ... back again :P
<shoopdewoop> For some reason, the top bar of all of my windows (bar with minimize/maximize/exit/etc) has turned blank ...
<L3top> alexfreewalker: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> alexfreewalker: please pastebin your ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Galvatron> shoopdewoop:  Are you using Kwin or Compiza?
<L3top> both please. You have conflicting crap.
<shoopdewoop> I wish i knew what that meant! 0:P
<alexfreewalker> http://pastebin.com/d2UmtNCx
<alexfreewalker> http://pastebin.com/Q44CzktU
<Galvatron> shoopdewoop: Try "kwin --replace"
<shoopdewoop> Okay I'll try that
<shoopdewoop> everything is black right now ...
<Joit> shoopdewoop:  i found something lately at systemsettings, where you can switch between air and oxygen, its anywhere at systemsettings workstation..?
<Joit> you can set them partially for the windows
<Joit> i had it once too, that one from this both made my menus black
<L3top> alexfreewalker: rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<alexfreewalker> L3top r u sure?
<L3top> alexfreewalker: sudo should prepend that.
<L3top> alexfreewalker: You have everything updated currently from them, and you have oneiric and natty sources in there. That is a problem
<alexfreewalker> done!
<L3top> alexfreewalker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexfreewalker> [~]$ ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<alexfreewalker> total 0
<Joit> shoopdewoop: i found something lately at systemsettings, where you can switch between air and oxygen, its anywhere at systemsettings workstation..?
<Joit> i had it once too, that one from this both made my menus black
<Joit> you can set them partially for the windows, but maybe you only try to load a predefined design. you can store your current before that too
<L3top> This may break due to the pinning. If so sudo mv /etc/apt/preferences /etc/apt/preferences.old
<shoopdewoop> yeah i tried both, the issue stays. also when i change between air and oxygen, my whole screen is black except for a few white lines?
<Joit> load a predefined then?
<shoopdewoop> what do you mean?
<shoopdewoop> (im super new to linux)
<Joit> there are layouts for your desktop designs, predefined, you can load some from the web too
<Joit> its actually same like in windows
<alexfreewalker> L3top successfuly renamed
<shoopdewoop> in system settings > appearance?
<Joit> dunno, i have a german kubuntu :P but i would guess styles
<Joit> or appearance, sounds good too
<Joit> there is a drop down menu
<Joit> and more in -colors-
<Galvatron> shoopdewoop: Settings > Application Appearance and Settings > Workspace Appearane
<shoopdewoop> that path doesn't exist
<shoopdewoop> the only item in settings is system settings
<Galvatron> That's what I meant
<Joit> start it
<Joit> it has more submenus
<Joit> and thx Galvatron that was it
<Joit> you can move there back and forth with the arrows above
<alexfreewalker> L3top whats next?
<L3top> alexfreewalker: apt-get update and upgrade
<L3top> alexfreewalker: then reboot
<alexfreewalker> okay rebooting
<alexfreewalker> L3top
<L3top> wife is watching media... so I cannot reboot for a min... what's up alexfreewalker
<alexfreewalker> man ur a genuis!!
<alexfreewalker> but i can set the correct resolution
<L3top> no... I just break stuff a lot. Geniuses have helped me to the point that I can diagnose problems.
<L3top> can = can't?
<alexfreewalker> can't*
<L3top> do you have an xorg.conf? ls /etc/X11
<L3top> I believe bumblebee creates one
<L3top> If you do not have one... I would reinstall bumblebee so it can create one for you
<L3top> I am not positive, I do not have the hardware, and we do our own solution for it... crushing the intel side
<alexfreewalker> [~]$ more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexfreewalker> Section "ServerFlags"
<alexfreewalker>     Option "IgnoreABI"  "on"
<alexfreewalker> EndSection
<FloodBotK1> alexfreewalker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexfreewalker> i guess this is genii-around code
<L3top> alexfreewalker: go ahead and pastebin the xorg.conf ( cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ) or you could install pastebinit... then pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> sounds like you have half an xorg.
<alexfreewalker> its up
<L3top> if it starts with ServerFlags
<alexfreewalker> that was genii-around code
<shoopdewoop> seems like the title bar issue is some kind of glitch ...
<alexfreewalker> L3top i cant run glxspheres
<L3top> glxgears?
<L3top> alexfreewalker: again... you have half an xorg.conf it looks like
<L3top> that needs to be resolved
<shoopdewoop> could just be a graphics driver update needing to happen? totally a shot in the dark
<L3top> No shoopdewoop
<L3top> alexfreewalker: I would reinstall bumblebee
<L3top> alexfreewalker: It should create the xorg.conf it needs
<alexfreewalker> okay... bumblebee it is
<shoopdewoop> L3top: (talking about my title bar issue, not alexfreewalker's, just to clarify)
<skreech_> Hi shoopdewoop
<skreech_> what do you need help with?
<shoopdewoop> the title bars on all my windows seem to be glitching?
<shoopdewoop> wondering if it has to do with a recent graphics driver update (im on a dell inspiron mini 1010, just installed intel gma500 drivers)
<alexfreewalker> rebooting
<skreech_> shoopdewoop: posibly. What's the glitch?
<Joit> skreech_:  his title bar is black
<shoopdewoop> not quite sure how to describe it. when i open a window, it looks like there is no title bar, but really it just looks like whatever is behind it
<shoopdewoop> (i thought it was black before, but i had a black wallpaper :P changed the wallpaper, now it looks different)
<Joit> leaver suck :P
<Joit> can you repeat both answers again shoopdewoop?
<Joit> i think he didnt read it
<shoopdewoop> not quite sure how to describe it. when i open a window, it looks like there is no title bar, but really it just looks like whatever is behind it
<shoopdewoop> (i thought it was black before, but i had a black wallpaper :P changed the wallpaper, now it looks different)
<shoopdewoop> i screencapped it because i dont know how else to describe it, how can i post the pic?
<Joit> imageshack.us or postimage.org
<Joit> well, it worked before updating yur drivers?
<Joit> proabtly go back t your old one?
<Joit> to your old one*
<shoopdewoop> http://s13.postimage.org/p7aklt2hj/snapshot2.png
<Joit> you can do that at system additionla drivers
<Joit> additional driver*
<shoopdewoop> if i rollback the driver the resolution is just outrageous
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: there is a title bar though?
<skreech__> You can move the window or press alt+F2 and type the name of the window?
<shoopdewoop> yes, its there, just does not look like it should
<shoopdewoop> and yes i can move it. not sure what alt+F2 is supposed to do
<alexfreewalker> L3top, im back, bumblebee didn't change the config file, and I still can't choose the resloution
<Joit> open a command line actually
<Joit> it appears at the upper part from the screen
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: that opens a command line on the top of hte screen
<skreech__>  You can type in a lot of things to open and manipulate things
<Joit> usual when you pres alt-f2 and start typing you should type into this command line
<skreech__> like you can type in the name of any window and it will pop you over to that window
<skreech__> But also it won't open at all if you don't have a title bar
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: and I guess this happens for any window?
<shoopdewoop> im not seeing a command line?
<shoopdewoop> just makes all my windows go away
<Joit> just start typing
<shoopdewoop> the name of the window?
<Joit> try quassel irc
<skreech__> Yes
<skreech__> like typing quassel or #konversation or the name of someone you are talking with in kopete
<skreech__> but nevertheless if it open then you have a title bar
<shoopdewoop> it works
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Alright so You have  caching issue with the screen redraw
<shoopdewoop> sounds delicious!
<skreech__> Which driver did you recently install?
<shoopdewoop> intel gma500
<shoopdewoop> for the lovely and ever-frustrating dell inspiron mini 1010 xD
<skreech__> Yeah :)
<shoopdewoop> Ideas?
<shoopdewoop> If it helps, it seems like if the window is maximized, the title bar is perfectly normal
<alexfreewalker> L3top: are you still here?
<L3top> am I back?
<shoopdewoop> skreech__ ?
<L3top> It would appear so
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Umm
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: can you press alt+shift+F12 and tell me if it fixes it?
<shoopdewoop> am i back?
<shoopdewoop> i think ...
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Yep
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: you ar back
<shoopdewoop> i am back indeed
<shoopdewoop> so i was poking around settings, and found that 'compositing is temporarily disabled'; relavant?
<shoopdewoop> (in desktop effects)
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Yeah
<alexfreewalker> L3top: are you still here?
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: try alt+shift=F12
<skreech__> +
<L3top> I am
<L3top> my system is terribly unstable
 * skreech__ wobbles L3top's system
<rafael> Alguém do Brasil aqui?
<alexfreewalker> sorry about that
<L3top> !pr
<shoopdewoop> So, tried shift+alt+F12, and my screen turned white ...
<L3top> durr.
<skreech__> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shoopdewoop> had to ctrl+alt+del and log back in
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: and stayed white?
<shoopdewoop> yes
<alexfreewalker> i have everytjhing working except for resolution, i cant make my second display detectable
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Yeah sounds like a bad driver update
<shoopdewoop> i wiggled the cursor, and it changed like i was rolling over buttons and things
<L3top> omg... you are running 2 displays on optimus?
<shoopdewoop> then i ctrl+alt+del'd and logged back in
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: try a reinstall of the driver first incase it was just a missing lib update or something
<skreech__> If not we can rll it back
<shoopdewoop> okay ill do that; how can i uninstall it do redo it?
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: You could have just pressed alt+sfhit+F12 again :)
<L3top> alexfreewalker: Xorg -configure
<skreech__> how did you install it in the first place?
<alexfreewalker> yeah i did that
<L3top> This will drop an xorg.conf.new file in your ~ directory
<L3top> alexfreewalker: ^
<alexfreewalker> and replaced it with X11
<alexfreewalker> already did that
<L3top> okey doke...
<shoopdewoop> h/o
<L3top> alexfreewalker: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> reboot.
<L3top> xorg.conf is depreciated, and I believe bumblebee will use xrandr
<L3top> It would be an easier way to attack it really
<alexfreewalker> k brb.. dont go plz :)
<eutleyjr> I just installed KDE, and every time I run the Software Updates program it says "this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided." How can I get it to work?  I have ubuntu 11.10
<L3top> Im here... no matter how unstable
<skreech__> eutleyjr: what are you trying to do?
<shoopdewoop> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository
<shoopdewoop> i tried that a few months ago the first time i tried linux on this machine, and it worked fine
<shoopdewoop> perhaps it was just a bad install like you said
<eutleyjr> my alerts say that i have security updates available. i want to update them
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: is that what you installed recently?
<skreech__> eutleyjr: Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shoopdewoop> yes, sorry if that was confusing, i just installed the same thing today after a fresh kubuntu 10.04 install
<skreech__> that should pull in new packages and hopefully update Muon to stop giving the error
<shoopdewoop> okay ill do that
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: try removing the ppa and then reinstalling the intel driver
<shoopdewoop> How do I do that?
<shoopdewoop> oops sorry, i just realized that update/upgrade message wasn't for me ;P well, doesnt hurt!
<eutleyjr> skreech__: i think that is working. Thanks for the help
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: how do i remove the ppa? and do i need to uninstall the driver before i reinstall it?
<alexfreewalker> L3top, im back, the resolution is kinda distorted in both screen, i cant choose other resolutions or detect the other display
<L3top> where are you trying to choose other resolutions alexfreewalker?
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: Umm .. ok lets remove it first then decide. can You open muon ?
<skreech__> then click settings -> Software sources
<alexfreewalker> in the system settings
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: nope doesn't hurt
<alexfreewalker> Display and monitor
<skreech__> eutleyjr: hope that solves your password issue
<shoopdewoop> add and remove software?
<skreech__> sure
<shoopdewoop> okay
<L3top> possy as expected downgrade of pluto-dcecommon resolves.
<L3top> doh.. wrong window.
<shoopdewoop> edit software sources?
<skreech__> Yes
<shoopdewoop> Then just unchecl the ppa source?
<skreech__> Under the tab other software you should see your PPA
<skreech__> uncheck it
<L3top> alexfreewalker: You are way outside of the spectrum of my "make it work" comfort zone... you are attempting to run dual displays on an otpimus chipset and switch happily between the two. I would recreate/move the xorg.conf.new, and then reinstall bumblebee to beg config.
<shoopdewoop> okay
<alexfreewalker> L3top roger that
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> plasma-dektop is eating up ~ 100% of my cpu
<jamil_1> strace shows that it is continuously doing:
<jamil_1> stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=389, ...}) = 0
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: now what?
<skreech__> jamil_1: Plasmoid?
<alexfreewalker> L3top /etc/X11 config file should exist?
<jamil_1> skreech__: I am using some plasmoids
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: do you have a section that says installed software in the add/remove ?
<skreech__> jamil_1: Any that pull time?
<jamil_1> skreech__: how can I narrow it down which one is polling so wildly
<L3top> alexfreewalker: I don't honestly know. The way I handle these cards is to force an ACPI power off to the intel, and generate a funky xorg.conf automagically.
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: no i dont think so
<skreech__> jamil_1: do you have a /etc/localtime file?
<jamil_1> skreech__: yep
<alexfreewalker> L3top, i really appreciate your help, at least I can use my gedit now and get back to coding, thanks really for your time and effort :)
<jamil_1> skreech__: can I monitor threads of plasma-desktop ?
<L3top> any time alexfreewalker. Sorry I couldn't get you to a nominal solution.
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: bleah Ok. Lets open a terminal and type sudo apt-get remove poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
<jamil_1> skreech__: i guess it must be running plasmoid in separate thread ?
<skreech__> then I think you should be able to logout and log back in to flip over to the default driver
<skreech__> jamil_1: It's one thread. That's part of the problem
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: done
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: You can reboot if you like but I think logging out and back in should be sufficent
<jamil_1> skreech__: just removed the clock plasmoid, not effect
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: alright, be back in a couple!
<alexfreewalker> L3top fixing the GTK thing made my day, its been 3 days, the multiple monitor thing is a side effect of our attack, so nevermind, you are really smart, cheers!
<skreech__> jamil_1: I'd probably put that one pretty far down on the list of likely plasmoids since so many people use it
<jamil_1> good point
<jamil_1> my be I should ask in #kde
<jamil_1> *may
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: back, nothing seems to have changed ...
<skreech__> jamil_1: can't hurt
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: ok can you install the package kubuntu-desktop for me?
<skreech__> Or I guess for you >:-)
<jamil_1> skreech__: apparently #kde ppl don't like me :)
<jamil_1> skreech__: is it possible to get memory map of a process ?
<skreech__> sure
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: new complication: E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: that should not be valid
<skreech__> It shouldn't be reading that file at all
<shoopdewoop> it threw that error when i tried to do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<shoopdewoop> also after the reboot nothing seems different, except for that error
<skreech__> can you pastebin lsmod ?
<skreech__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shoopdewoop> what is lsmod?
<skreech__> a command
<skreech__> ok lets do this. open a terminal
<shoopdewoop> okay open
<skreech__> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lsmod | pastebinit
<skreech__> Should give you a URL. Paste that URL in this channel
<shoopdewoop> it didn't ...
<shoopdewoop> "josh@JSWAIN:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lsmod | pastebinit
<shoopdewoop> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list
<shoopdewoop> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<shoopdewoop> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<shoopdewoop> sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<FloodBotK1> shoopdewoop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoopdewoop> GAH
<skreech__> shoopdewoop: ha ok
<jamil_1> shoopdewoop: you should first paste 1st line of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list
<skreech__> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma* ~ && sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lsmod | pastebinit
<shoopdewoop> http://pastebin.com/Gutd3kBv
<shoopdewoop> I have to leave now :( Will you be available later tonight?
<shoopdewoop> I'll come back on when I can and poke around a bit to see what i can see
<shoopdewoop> thanks for the help skreech__ :)
<skreech__> ok
<skreech__> I should be
<skreech__> though I do have to go now
#kubuntu 2012-07-05
<sairgo> Hello! Where can I find a good comparision between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<sairgo> I'm using Gnome 4 years... but I'm tired.... I want to give Kubuntu a chance.
<cypher-neo> Hello. Brief question. I downloaded a Window Decoration file from KDE-Look.org, and I was wondering where I should extract the file in order to install it.
<cypher-neo> My bad, openDesktop.org...
<cypher-neo> Where do I extract it?
<skreech__> sairgo: So.. give it a chance then
<skreech__> cypher-neo: It should have a readme inside it
<skreech__> sairgo: Any particular questions you'd like to ask We'll try answer them but something as general as what's the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is somewhat like what's the difference between OSX and GNOME
<DarthFrog> sairgo:  You're the best judge of whether Kubuntu suits you.  The real difference is whether you prefer KDE or GNOME.  In my minde, KDE is for power users.  GNOME is for those who don't mind HAL saying, "I'm sorry Dave, I can't allow you to do that."
<DarthFrog> KDE doesn't stand in your way and limit you unnecessarily.
<DarthFrog> Now, of course, that was prejudiced on my part.  I've made my choice.  Your choice can only be made by you.
<skreech__> DarthFrog: What's the accounting software supposed to do?
<DarthFrog> skreech__: Are you referring to the question I asked this morning?
<skreech__> DarthFrog: Yes
<DarthFrog> Thanks for your interest.  My friend has already turned up his nose. :-)  I don't know what he had in mind in particular, but he does quite abit of work for non-profits and charity.
<Guest72681> Buenas alguien en el canal?
<skreech__> DarthFrog: Understand but still I woudl like to know what it was the program was intended to do :)
<skreech__> With out that it's impossible to know if it already exists or if it needs to be built
<DarthFrog> skreech__: I'll ask him.
<skreech__> DarthFrog: Thanks. What were his comments that came from around his upturned nose?
<skreech__> sairgo: What concerns do you have about trying Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> skreech__: The ICQ conversation ended before that. :-)  He's in Houston, I"m in Vancouver, BC.
<skreech__> \o/ ICQ :)
<DarthFrog> Hey, it works.
<skreech__> I know I quite like ICQ
<skreech__> There is a number of KDE Accounting software by the way
<skreech__> DarthFrog: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KdeFinance
<skreech__> !ca | DarthFrog
<ubottu> DarthFrog: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<Guyiio> hello
<Guyiio> hello
<skreech__> hi
<skreech__> hi sairgo
<poetic_algebra> I have a super n00b question --- how do I determine which version of KDE I'm using?  I've just installed project neon, and in the "About KDE" menu item, I'm told that it's version 4.8.4; but if project neon is up to date, it should be 4.8.9 or 4.9.0
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: which about KDE menu?
<poetic_algebra> the one available through the konsole
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: however I would say check the about KDE menu :)
<poetic_algebra> haha
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: I'm presuming that you installed the packages then logged out and back in ?
<poetic_algebra> skreech__:  yes, indeed
<poetic_algebra> skreech__:  my concern is that I'd like to file a bug, but I want to know if I'm up-to-date
<poetic_algebra> otherwise I could just be filing an obsolete bug, and that would be a waste
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: alright open a termin.. waiiit. Ok Type in the terminal kde4-config --version
<poetic_algebra> aha!  thank you =D
<poetic_algebra> it is indeed 4.8.4
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: well there you go then
<poetic_algebra> dah!  maybe I'll have to compile the RC myself =P
<skreech__> KDE Development Platform: 4.8.90 (4.8.90)
<skreech__> Is my response
<poetic_algebra> really?  and you're using project neon as well?
<poetic_algebra> oneiric or precise?  32-bit or 64?
<skreech__> 32 bit 12.04
<poetic_algebra> (if you don't mind my asking)
<skreech__> I'm using the PPA from Kubuntu.org
<skreech__> you want something newer Iguess
<poetic_algebra> skreech__: yeah; I'm doing a little testing, and I'd just like to file a current bug, rather than one for the stable version (although it may ultimately make no difference).  In any case, thanks very much!  I appreciate it!
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: I think that the beta may be good enough. What's the bug let me see if I can duplicate
<poetic_algebra> skreech__: sure thing; if you dim the display, and then add a battery widget to the desktop, the brigtness resets to the highest setting
<poetic_algebra> This may be related to a couple other extant bugs
<skreech__> Hmm
 * skreech__ would need a laptop >_>
<poetic_algebra> even worse, the brightness sliders in the energy settings appear to have no effect
<poetic_algebra> haha
<skreech__> Oh yeah that I noticed
<skreech__> I had Beta 2 on a laptop the other day and couldn't make it brighter at all
<amason_> yeh i noticed that too
<amason_> it's on my list of bug reports to do
<amason_> but haven't had any time to do more digging
<poetic_algebra> well, glad to know I'm not alone =D
<poetic_algebra> there are a couple related bugs out there; brightness seems to be a bit of a mess =]
<skreech__> poetic_algebra: Most likely. Can you jump into #kde-quality and mention it
<amason_> poetic_algebra: if you have time it would be great if you could do some digging and submit it , i am running pretty low on time and it's > 10 on my bug list
<skreech__> amason_: I take it you did a search to see if the bug was already filed?
<amason_> and i too don't have my laptop today
<amason_> skreech__: yeh it's there but it was sparse i.e needed more info
<poetic_algebra> sure; what kind of digging should I do?
<amason_> i guess i didn't mean submit it , more like submit some debugging.
<amason_> poetic_algebra: well the one thing i didn't do was see if i coud dim the display from the CLI, haven't looked at how to do this
<amason_> to make sure it's a kde issue and not just the system
<poetic_algebra> okay, I'll look into that
<poetic_algebra> it's interesting that you can dim the display from the battery system tray icon, but it will reset in moments
<amason_> ah n/m then
<amason_> if you can do that then it's not a system issue :)
<poetic_algebra> good to know =]
<poetic_algebra> (sorry, got a phone call; I'm dividing my time, and it's tricky!)
<amason_> it's fine, i'm doing stuff at the same time too
<amason_> pft work...
<josh_> Trying to update my drivers. Downloaded the appropriate file from AMD website. What do I need to type in terminal to run it? I'm new to Linux :)
<amason_> josh_: can you provide us with a bit more information...
<amason_> what kind of file is it?
<josh_> amd-driver-installer-12-6-x86.x86_64.run
<skreech__> amason_: can you give the bug info?
<amason_> yup, gimme a few mins need to find it
<msx> hi guys, @josh: can you tell me what patch you apply to make dolphin have inline rename?
<skreech__> josh_: Were there noinstructions on the website?
<josh_> Little update, i changed the properties of the file to executable. double clicked it and it began doing its thing. It asks for admin password to run as super-user, I put my password in but it told me it was incorrect
<josh_> Yeah, the website didn't provide me with instructions
<skreech__> josh_: Though you can install drivers from inside kubuntu itself
<josh_> I figured you could, just not sure how. I'm a terminal noob
<skreech__> msx: Update to a newer version of dolphin I'd guess
<skreech__> josh_: alt+F2 -> kdesudo jockey-dke
<skreech__> umm jockey-kde
<msx> @skreech: i just read an article saying it will be default in upcoming 2.1 version, thanks :)
<josh_> excellent! it's searching for drivers
<skreech__> josh_: ;-)
<josh_> I have two choices. ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver or (post-release)
<josh_> I assume post-release
<skreech__> fglrx :)
<skreech__> Oh wait no. Post release
<poetic_algebra> okay, sorry about that; I'll take a look at this some more tomorrow --- thanks for your help skreech__ and amason_ =]
<skreech__> OK
<poetic_algebra> amason_: the program xbacklight will allow you to change the brightness at the cli
<poetic_algebra> idk if this is what you were looking for, but it's one option
<amason_> ah cool, thanks. i knew there was some backlight tool just couldn't remember which one.
<amason_> skreech__: i think this is the one i was looking at 286688
<poetic_algebra> there's also this setpci -s command that I don't exactly know how to use =]
<poetic_algebra> anyway, goodnight!
<amason_> night
<skreech__> amason_: ok I"ll try follow up
<skreech__> night poetic_algerbra
<cbb> good morning
<Smurphy> Morning
<skreech__> Good morning
<jds> Are games written in java like Minecraft hand coded? Or are they using some kind of engine or something?
<jds> nvm
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> where is this repository ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libqt4-dev/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1
<skreech__> mah454: Hm?
<mah454> skreech__: nothing ! find !
<skreech__> mah454: You found it?
<mah454> yes
<mah454> thank you :)
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can fix this problem : http://pastebin.com/aqhHRKyW
<vip> Hi there, after todays upgrade, I've got problems with connecting from some apps
<vip> E.g. kopete jabber plugin, krdc, kadu-dev
<vip> here's list of upgraded packages https://gist.github.com/14f73036af2cdb13a389
<vip> I'm using quantal
<Cenbe> Is there a way to turn off those annoying "System Notification Helper" on-screen messages?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tusharthantharat> Hi guys
<tusharthantharat> can anybody responsd to me
<Joit> respond
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello tusharthantharat
<BluesKaj> !ask | tusharthantharat
<ubottu> tusharthantharat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tusharthantharat> okay thanks.. was just checking if i got connected
<Joit> tus usual when you get the name list from users, you are here
<tusharthantharat> okay thanx. but laterly i was facing some issues
<kaddi> is there a known problem with gtalk and kopete at the moment?
<mydogsnameisrudy> kaddi:  mine is working fine
<kaddi> mine keeps saying: Kopete: Connection problem with Jabber server talk.google.com There was an error authenticating with the server: Login failed with unknown reason.
<kaddi> jabber itself is working fine
<kaddi> any ideas?
<hateball> SSL issues?
<kaddi> hmm, i wouldn't know... It was working fine until 2 weeks ago, then it suddenly stopped working
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: So, I did a complete reinstall because I hadn't gotten far anyway and it seemed like the easiest solution :P everything is working fine now (to be expected) and now I'm just afraid to install that driver again :P
<federica_> is there any dantti print-manager ppa?
<shoopdewoop> installing updates, back in a few
<shoopdewoop> skreech__: just reinstalled the driver, title bar issue still persists :(
<Joit> shoopdewoop: you should probatly fill a bug
<Joit> bug report
<shoopdewoop> How do I do that?
<Joit> 1 sec pls
<shoopdewoop> No problem
<Joit> i looked up for your gma chip and transparent title bar and got 2 results
<Joit> http://linux-update.blogspot.de/2010/05/fix-intel-gma500-graphics-in-ubuntu.html
<Joit> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1229345.html
<Joit> to fill up a bug there is a system implemented to ubuntu, you can install that with muon, else make an account here https://bugs.launchpad.net and fill one
<shoopdewoop> okay thank you for the info
<Joit> if you cant fix it with this workarounds above, you maybe better stay with your old driver, i dont think that you will play any shiny games on your machine. for the rest a normal driver work probatly good enough
<Joit> and -updates- at linux doesnt mean that they make anything better at linux
<shoopdewoop> thats true :P the old resolution is just a little annoying, but it might be the only option (1024x576 vs 860x576) its not crucial really, I should be getting a shiny new laptop pretty soon :)
<Joit> sometimes the normal driver works also better with other apps
<shoopdewoop> we shall see
<Joit> can you do better resolutions with the updated driver?
<shoopdewoop> just 1024x576, but its better than 860x576 :P
<Joit> proabtly there is only something missing, like the uax missed like above
<shoopdewoop> I'll check it out definitely; unfortunately I don't have as much time as I'd like today, but I'll check out those links you  posted
<Joit> ok, i can only hope it helps, i am not familar with this chips
<shoopdewoop> Anything is helpful, thanks so much :)
<Joit> you also can simple look for intel gma500 kubuntu on the net, that should give some results what are probatly interesting
<oriol> join #kde-promo
<usuario> oi
<user_> s
<skreech__> hi shoopdewoop
<BluesKaj> hey skreech__
<skreech__> Hi BluesKaj
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone tell me some good screen capture application so I can record my monitor and upload the video to youtube? I am using Kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> pentarex:  look at recordmydesktop and recorditnow
<genii-around> I also sometimes use VLC to capture the screen
<skreech__> pentarex: there is a blogpost on it
<skreech__> hold on
<skreech__> pentarex: http://nienhueser.de/blog/?p=469
<pentarex> skreech__: ok I will wait :)
<skreech__> pentarex: wait No mure!!!
<pentarex> no mure?
<skreech__> It's my hurrible accent.
<BluesKaj> what accent ? :)
<genii-around> nasal congestion?
<BluesKaj> must be amuricen
<skreech__> BluesKaj: :-)
<Aptar> Is there a better picture viewer than Gwenview?
<skreech__> Aptar: The Louvre
<skreech__> Aptar: What are you looking for?
<Aptar> skreech__, Looking to view my pics and videos from a camera.
<Aptar> skreech__, I also have some videos that display sideways that need to be rotated.
<skreech__> Aptar: tried alt+F2 -> kamera:/
<skreech__> I think that gwenview can rotate videos. I forget
<BluesKaj> Aptar, gwenview rotates
<skreech__> I think Digikam takes more of that into consideration but that's a jackhammer for nail
<Aptar> When I display a video in Gwenview it grays out the rotate options
<Aptar> pictures will rotate but not my videos
<skreech__> confirmed
<BluesKaj> Aptar, try VLC for videos , it can rotate as well but you have to dig down several menus
<Aptar> ok
<BluesKaj> vlc>video>postprocessing>geometry , iirc
<Aptar> ok thank you
<Aptar> skreech__, I can't even find one called "The Louvre:
<Aptar> BluesKaj, Where you able to see if Gwenview really rotates videos?
<skreech__> Aptar: It was a joke. :)
<Aptar> skreech__,  ;)
<skreech__> Aptar: it's alt+F2 -> camera:/
<skreech__> kamera is the configuration for that
<BluesKaj> Aptar, sorry , it's tools>effectsand filters>video effects>geometry
<BluesKaj> Aptar, no < i've never even tried to play videos in gwenview
<Aptar> BluesKaj, Ah, ok I got it now...I was looking in the postprocessing menu and couldn't locate it...now I got it, appreciate it! :)
<BluesKaj> Aptar, yeah , sorry I have only needed to rotate video in VLC once , so my memory failed
<Aptar> BluesKaj, Just about all of the video I have taken with my iphone 4 displays as sideways on here, ugh.
<BluesKaj> yeah , my freind uses a video cam on his bicycle helmet and records his cross country races , but they were all sideways as well
<phoenix_firebrd> pentarex:  try try recorditnow or kazam
<cypher-neo> Hello. I was configuring Kickoff and I wanted to bind it to the Meta key so it launches the menu much like Unity and GNOME do with a single Meta keypress, but it won't capture the key. It looks like it wants me to make it TWO keys! Is there any way to just bind it to one key?
<cypher-neo> Meta preferably
<eXpander> i have the same problem!
<eXpander> Help me!
 * BluesKaj wonders what's so difficult about clicking kickoff :)
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj: It's not really that hard. I was just wondering if it was possible.
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj: Cause then I could just stick to using the keyboard... almost exclusively
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj: On GNOME I could do this because the menu is raised on keypress. Now I think KDE is much MUCH better than GNOME.
<cypher-neo> BluesKaj: There's no way I could be dragged back into GNOME! I was just hoping I could use some of the same keyboard shortcuts I got used to on the other DE.
<Daskreech> cypher-neo: I think that it's mapped to Alt=F1
<Daskreech> I know there is an issue with using meta as single key as well as a modifier
<BluesKaj> cypher-neo, I'm not the guy to ask , there probly are simailer keyboard shortcuts in kde , but I don't use any :/
<cypher-neo> Daskreech: Oh...
<cypher-neo> Daskreech: That makes sense... Thanks for the help anyway
<Daskreech> cypher-neo: There is a hacky ways to get around it so if you want to do it then it is possible
#kubuntu 2012-07-06
<V3NG3NC345> hello!
<V3NG3NC345> yay kubuntu!
<V3NG3NC345> Can someone help me on uing dolphin?
<V3NG3NC345> like I can't figure out how to do basic stuff with it, like unzip things
<V3NG3NC345> I got a tar.bz2 and right clicking aint doign nothing
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: hell
<Daskreech> o
<Daskreech> what's up?
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: what are your options on right click?
<V3NG3NC345> nothing
<V3NG3NC345> just open with ...
<V3NG3NC345> it's like it's nto installed
<V3NG3NC345> http://lizards.opensuse.org/2008/07/12/extract-and-compress-right-click-menu-on-kde4/
<V3NG3NC345> this is what I am looking for
<Daskreech> That's what I have
<Daskreech> can you press alt+F2 and type ark
<Daskreech> let me know if it opens somethign
<Daskreech> something
<V3NG3NC345> KDE control module
<Daskreech> alt+f2 and type muon
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<V3NG3NC345> muon does nothing
<V3NG3NC345> moun?
<Daskreech> muon
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: is this a recent install?
<V3NG3NC345> yea that does nothing
<V3NG3NC345> yup
<V3NG3NC345> but it's a custom version of kubuntu
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: alt+f2 -> konsole
<V3NG3NC345> done
<Daskreech> type sudo apt-get install -y kubuntu-desktop
<V3NG3NC345> this version prolly not have repo key
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> really?
<V3NG3NC345> it is a stripped down version
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> what version of Kubuntu did you install?
<V3NG3NC345> tho I would love to have accesses
<Daskreech> That doesn't make sense for it not to have a repo key though
<V3NG3NC345> I think it's 10.x
<Daskreech> Ah but that should still ahve a repo and a repo key
<V3NG3NC345> nope
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: Installing ark should get that sorted :)
<V3NG3NC345> it's done :)
<Daskreech> GOod ;)
<V3NG3NC345> SOooooooooo
<V3NG3NC345> custom install here
<Daskreech> Yeah
<V3NG3NC345> now that, that's out of the way
<Daskreech> what kind of custom install?
<V3NG3NC345> told you ;)
<V3NG3NC345> so this version had an older version of firefox
<V3NG3NC345> I want to upgrade
<V3NG3NC345> to latest version
<V3NG3NC345> I got 13 but 10 is what is installed
<V3NG3NC345> in the past
<V3NG3NC345> I have had 2 versions installed
<V3NG3NC345> I want to uninstall this current version, then install the new version
<Daskreech> How is the current version installed?
<V3NG3NC345> 1 sec
<V3NG3NC345> it has update in help
<V3NG3NC345> that's new for ff
<V3NG3NC345> ok
<V3NG3NC345> nto going to work
<V3NG3NC345> cause it's 10.x
<V3NG3NC345> and only upgradea to like 10.x+whatever
<V3NG3NC345> SO
<V3NG3NC345> what root folder is FF normally installed in?
<V3NG3NC345> ok found it
<V3NG3NC345> it's in the opt folder
<V3NG3NC345> still here?
<V3NG3NC345> Well Ty Daskreech for your help, but dunno where you went
<V3NG3NC345> Can anyone help me update FF?
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: How was the old ff installed?
<Daskreech>  With the system?
<V3NG3NC345> wb
<V3NG3NC345> It's located in the opt folder
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech>  Hmm
<Daskreech> what version is it?
<V3NG3NC345> 10.x
<V3NG3NC345> there is no uninstall option so remove?
<V3NG3NC345> apt-get remove --purge firefox?
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy firefox
<Daskreech>  and pastebin it please
<V3NG3NC345> what do you need off it? I am in my windows machine and redoing my linux box
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Daskreech> then type apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<Daskreech> should give you a URL just put that URL in this chat
<V3NG3NC345> repo I am in not have pastebin it
<Daskreech> you have two versions installed now?
<Daskreech>  13 and 10?
<V3NG3NC345> I only have 10.x in atm
<V3NG3NC345> I have 13 downloaded
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: Ah Ok and that's in /opt ?
<V3NG3NC345> yes
<Daskreech> how was that installed?
<V3NG3NC345> that came with the custom distro
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> I'm guessing someone else installed the distro for you?
<V3NG3NC345> no
<V3NG3NC345> I installed it
<Daskreech> Hmm
<V3NG3NC345> but, it's like empty
<V3NG3NC345> aside from crap things in it
<Daskreech> Well it shouldn't have /opt as a default install then
<V3NG3NC345> goal is to update everything then make my own live CD
<Daskreech> the path /opt is for packages that didn't come with the distro. That's it's purpose
<V3NG3NC345> they took distro and strpped what thye didn't want or whatever they think they didn't want
<V3NG3NC345> then
<V3NG3NC345> made a live cd
<V3NG3NC345> that's what I have installed
<genii-around> You'd probably be better off to just start with ubuntu-minimal and then just add the exact things you want
<V3NG3NC3> text
<V3NG3NC3> test
<Daskreech> genii-around: Mebbe
<V3NG3NC3> keep loosing connection
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: Ok so how did you get FF13 ?
<Daskreech> It's a package or tarball or what?
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: hullo?
<V3NG3NC345> here
<V3NG3NC345> sorry having connection issues
<V3NG3NC345> was pinging google
<V3NG3NC345> lol
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Ok so how did you get FF13 ?
<Daskreech> It's a package or tarball or what?
<V3NG3NC345> download it from FF's website directly
<V3NG3NC345> tarball yes
<V3NG3NC345> I need to run to store I'll be back in 20 min,.. your awesome thanks for your help
<V3NG3NC345> need to get somethign for dinner before that close
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> ping me when you are back
<V3NG3NC345> why is this connection resetting a lot?
<V3NG3NC345> Dask you there?
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: That only works if you say my full name :)
<V3NG3NC345> Daskreech
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: That worked
<V3NG3NC345> hmm
<V3NG3NC345> kewl never new that
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC345: so you read the instructions in the FF tarball?
<Daskreech> I would guess that you it would overwrite the /opt install of ff
<V3NG3NC345> can I just delte the fire fox folder in opt and replace it with this one?
<Daskreech> Most likely
<V3NG3NC345> cause I can open it and such there
<Daskreech> If you like leave it alone till the new one installs
<V3NG3NC345> it's done, new ff installed
<Daskreech> where did it install to?
<V3NG3NC3> back
<V3NG3NC3> wow,.. my internet keep resetting
<V3NG3NC3> Daskreech still here?
<Daskreech> yes
<V3NG3NC3> so trying to figure out if there is anything I am missing that are usefull tools before making live ce
<V3NG3NC3> cd*
<V3NG3NC3> wine is installed
<V3NG3NC3> ohhh
<V3NG3NC3> VB
<V3NG3NC3> that might be a good idea
<V3NG3NC3> what program is good to make a live CD?
<Daskreech> k3b
<Daskreech> VB?
<Daskreech> what would you do with VB?
<Daskreech> hi poetic_algebra
<poetic_algebra> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> How are you?
<poetic_algebra> fine; how are you?
<V3NG3NC3> Ahhh
<V3NG3NC3> so many things to install
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<V3NG3NC3> this os going to be 3GB! Woah!
<Daskreech> I'm thinking that you dno't actually want a minimal install
<V3NG3NC3> why bother?
<V3NG3NC3> I have 8 gb usb thumb drive
<V3NG3NC3> and ubooting
<V3NG3NC3> that thing
<V3NG3NC3> I wanna make a my own little backup / my own distro
<V3NG3NC3> basically,.. I don't wanna do all this over again
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<V3NG3NC3> so if I ever have any issues, I just flash main HD
<V3NG3NC3> and be done with it
<V3NG3NC3> what is a good torrent service?
<V3NG3NC3> I been using u-torrent
<geoff__> ktorrent?
<geoff__> what do you mean by torrent service>
<geoff__> ?
<V3NG3NC3> that got mag links?
<V3NG3NC3> utorrent
<V3NG3NC3> google it
<poetic_algebra> I've always been partial to transmission, but I'm also relatively new to kde, so I don't have a ton of experience with ktorrent
<geoff__> or transmission
<V3NG3NC3> ktorrent same thing I think
<geoff__> yep
<geoff__> it can do magnet links
<V3NG3NC3> sweet
<V3NG3NC3> mags the way of the future :)
<V3NG3NC3> yea ktorrent looks nice
<V3NG3NC3> I think same people made it
<V3NG3NC3> SOooooooooooooo
<V3NG3NC3> make live cd
<V3NG3NC3> what program for that?
<V3NG3NC3> no minimal
<V3NG3NC3> full
<FloodBotK1> V3NG3NC3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geoff__> bot speaketh the truth
<V3NG3NC3> noah ark?
<Daskreech> ktorrent works
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: I don't understand the question. What do you mean not minimal full?
<geoff__> I think he just wants an install with all his fav apps
<geoff__> so he doesn't have to reinstall them every time
<V3NG3NC3> I want to make a live CD of my current system state
<V3NG3NC3> all the add ons I put on it
<V3NG3NC3> liek everything
<Daskreech> Oh
<geoff__> yeah
<Daskreech> Umm remastersys?
<Daskreech> I forget if that does that
<Daskreech> or you could just dd it to an ISO and then keep that around
<V3NG3NC3> dd?
<geoff__> couldn't he burn that ISO to disk?
<geoff__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<V3NG3NC3> if I can not to that that be better
<V3NG3NC3> no sence wating a dvd if I don't have to
<poetic_algebra> is that really a good long-term solution, though?  The shelf-life of such a disk would be pretty short, I would think
<poetic_algebra> seems like it'd be easier to write a script that fetches your favorite packages and nabs them
<poetic_algebra> sorry, that fetches your favorite packages, and then hang onto that file instead
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: You don't have to you can just dd the drive to an ISO and DD it back
<V3NG3NC3> dd?
<Daskreech> poetic_algebra: It is a better solution but that's not what V3NG3NC3 asked for :)
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: man dd
<V3NG3NC3> you lost me
<poetic_algebra> Daskreech: fair enough =D
<V3NG3NC3> and beside,.. I want a complete copy
<V3NG3NC3> like
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: dd is an application
<V3NG3NC3> if I go to another persons house
<V3NG3NC3> I can boot live cd up and use it or installt it
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: ah ha That's a different matter
<Daskreech> you may want to look at the knoppix scripts
<V3NG3NC3> remastersys is not in MY current repos
<V3NG3NC3> atleast I think it isn't
<Daskreech> It won't be in any repo
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amNJ-i6wawE
<V3NG3NC3> that?
<V3NG3NC3> what is this file that looks like a recycling bin logo when I save with kwrite?
<Daskreech> where?
<Daskreech> On the left hand side?
<V3NG3NC3> just just makes it undernith or yes to the side of the origonal file
<V3NG3NC3> hey
<V3NG3NC3> http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html
<Daskreech> underneath? I'm not getting it
<Daskreech> yes?
<V3NG3NC3> what version do I use?
<Daskreech> Read the page and choose the one that fits what you want to do with it
<V3NG3NC3> right
<V3NG3NC3> but
<V3NG3NC3> this is kubuntu
<V3NG3NC3> with KDE
<FloodBotK1> V3NG3NC3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V3NG3NC3> how does this all work?
<Daskreech> It works on a file basis it doesn't care what's installed
<Daskreech> other than space requirements
<V3NG3NC3> right
<V3NG3NC3> I think I got this figured
<V3NG3NC3> I think I missed the key file
<V3NG3NC3> I'm DL'ign it now
<poetic_algebra> Daskreech: seems that remastersys is right on the nose =D
<poetic_algebra> from the page "It can make a full system backup including personal data to a live cd or dvd that you can use anywhere and install."
<Daskreech> poetic_algebra: Glad I mentioned it
<V3NG3NC3> Ao anyone use remastersys before?
<Daskreech> I would guess someone has :)
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<V3NG3NC3> I'm looking at the options
<V3NG3NC3> boot menu pic I get
<V3NG3NC3> but what is the boot menu for the installed enviroment  mean?
<V3NG3NC3> boot menu pic*
<Daskreech> Oh when you are booting up you can put a wallpaper on the first screen
<V3NG3NC3> back
<V3NG3NC3> isn't that what the first option is?
<V3NG3NC3> oh
<V3NG3NC3> wati
<V3NG3NC3> wait
<V3NG3NC3> "Boot menu picture for the installed enviroment" is that the flash screen?
<V3NG3NC3> will remastersys give me the "try it now" function?
<V3NG3NC3> and not just install it?
<Daskreech> splash screen yes
<Daskreech> Not sure
<Daskreech>  never used it
<V3NG3NC3> wow
<V3NG3NC3> so
<V3NG3NC3> it's building the distro, it is a total of 4.5GB
<V3NG3NC3> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<V3NG3NC3> wait
<V3NG3NC3> that's just the sqash files
<V3NG3NC3> O.o
<Daskreech> Yep
<V3NG3NC3> now you know why it was stripped down
<V3NG3NC3> ;)
<V3NG3NC3> Question
<V3NG3NC3> this says 20000/299694    8% complete
<V3NG3NC3> what is that 299694?
<Daskreech> files?
<V3NG3NC3> not file size tho right?
<Daskreech> no seems unlikely
<V3NG3NC3> also says block size is 1048576
<Daskreech> that'smore file size
<V3NG3NC3> block size of squash wtc
<V3NG3NC3> etc*
<V3NG3NC3> I wonder how large this is going to be, lol
<Daskreech> Probably pretty decent
<V3NG3NC3> 37% lol
<V3NG3NC3> this going to be a while
<V3NG3NC3> this gonna be a while
<poetic_algebra> goodnight and good luck
<Daskreech> V3NG3NC3: You are almost building a distro
<Daskreech> It's supposed to take long :)
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with changing default login theme on 12.04. I'm trying System settings->Login Screen->Themes->Get new themes->Install, but the installed themes do not appear in the list. What's wrong ?
<Daskreech> coder2: Umm I fixed that once
<V3NG3NC3> up from my nap
<V3NG3NC3> 40%
<V3NG3NC3> lol
<V3NG3NC3> how long does this thign generally take?
<Daskreech> Depends on the files
<coder2> Daskreech: How have you fixed that?
<Daskreech> Think I may have just installed it manually
<Smurphy> Morning
<Daskreech> Morning
<milos_> hello
<milos_> I need help from someone .... I\m issuing crash every thay with mine kubuntu
<milos_> Jul  5 11:50:37 milos-GA-MA78LMT-S2 kernel: [12092.961268] Btrfs loaded
<milos_> Jul  5 16:15:09 milos-GA-MA78LMT-S2 kernel: [27964.499293] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000010
<milos_> Jul  5 16:15:09 milos-GA-MA78LMT-S2 kernel: [27964.499430] IP: [<ffffffff81180b25>] __d_lookup_rcu+0x135/0x160
<milos_> Jul  5 16:15:09 milos-GA-MA78LMT-S2 kernel: [27964.499532] PGD 1a0b1c067 PUD 0
<FloodBotK1> milos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milos_> Jul  5 16:15:09 milos-GA-MA78LMT-S2 kernel: [27964.499588] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP
<milos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077727/
<milos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077727/
<V3NG3NC3> audio editing software?
<milos_> no .... I dont have speakers connected to pc
<V3NG3NC3> no I mean what is the best to use for that
<V3NG3NC3> oh
<V3NG3NC3> btw,.. last time I checked
<V3NG3NC3> 3.4 GB file ISO size :)
<V3NG3NC3> I'm going to cram as much as I can till it hits just over 7GB
<V3NG3NC3> fill it with all sorts of awesoemness
<alrea7> hi all what ican do to download firefox
<alrea7> 13
<hateball> alrea7: if you're on 12.04, it should be in your repo
<V3NG3NC3> why the hell woudln't the mouse work after making my own iso?
<Guest26212> Hey! I just updated my Kubuntu and now when I login I just get sent back to the loginscreen. I've tried command line login and it works. But if I try startx I just get a gray screen. I also tried apt-get update to solve the issue but it didn't help and google yielded no help at all, well besides this irc channel. I'm really thankfull for any ideas..
<Smurphy> Guest26212: Try moving youyr .kde directory to a backup location. This will force KDE to recreate all configuration files and may help to recover.
<Guest26212> Moved and renamed the .kde but it didn't change anything.. but thanks for the idea^^
<Guest26212> Okay so I now created a new user hoping that a fresh config would work, but the same thing happens. Still a login loop and a grey screen if startx.. Only way out I see is a backup of my data and a clean reinstall.. but that's pretty agressive..
<heathd> hello, I'm looking for backports of libqt4-webkit 4.7 to ubuntu lucid, these used to exist in Kubuntu-ppa Backports but seem to have been withdrawn. Are they archived anywhere?
<dappermuis>  I installed the latest updates yesterday and after a restart by screen resolution has gone bad. The maximum resolution I used to get was 1920x1080 but now I can only get 1680x1050 - any ideas?
<Guest26212> So, after deinstalling (purge) of the xserver and reinstalling im getting to a gray screen and a mouse cursor that i can move around but it seems that the kde just isn't loading.. is there a way to reinstall only the kde or is it just plain hopeless..
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I added a menu entry to open phonon settings from kmix and it got approved. https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105449/
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, nice job ! :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thank you.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I'm telling the ppl at #kde about it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> not a good isea ?
<BluesKaj> it's up to you , Iwon't mentiuon it if you don't want me to
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, was going share a good Idea , that's all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: a developer has suggested me to change the code a little bit, i will finish that and we both will try to get this before kde 4.9 release
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I am denied developer access, since i am new
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  So i have to ask some other developer to make the chanes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: *changes
<BluesKaj> right , sounds good ...I'll just leave it as is
<skreech_> hi BluesKaj and phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: hi
<BluesKaj> hi skreech_
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: It doesn't take very much to get access
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: thats nice :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the change is pushed :)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<psicobra> ok nice easy one for you guys this is mt first time using kde 4 i ahve installed extra plasma wigets using the buit in software but i cant find them can any one help
<Joit> psicobra: did you ask google about ?
<psicobra> yeah
<Joit> i remeber, you have to switch to it
<Joit> but i never used it
<fooscript> hello :)
<fooscript> I 've altered my grub.cfg , but after reboot the same OS is being booted by default. I heard there's a single-command solution for that. Ideas? :)
<Joit> systemsettings maybe psicobra? i look at the net
<Daskreech> psicobra: What are the widgets that you ahve in the add widgets dialog?
<Daskreech> fooscript: did you update grub ?
<psicobra> Daskreech, there are lots but it always stays the same i have selected all widgets as well
<Daskreech> psicobra: Then you probably have the new widgets :)
<fooscript> Daskreech: Eem... I don't get what you mind. My OS is almost ;) up-to-date, but AFAIK since 11.X changes in grub config are discarded after reboot. Default was set to 5, after restart it's still 0. :|
<Joit> psicobra: did you install compiz too?
<psicobra> Daskreech, there definitely not there
<psicobra> Joit, no kn owingly i am using the built in kde effects
<Daskreech> fooscript: Maybe because it's grub2 there is a slightly different method to updating it.
<Daskreech> psicobra: Do you have the Bouncy ball?
<psicobra> Daskreech, yes
<Daskreech> psicobra: then you have the extra widgets
<psicobra> not the ones i have installed
<Joit> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise_Desktop_Add-ons
<Joit> at this section Add Plasma Widgets to the deskto
<Joit> but not sure if they work without compiz, i have heared once something like that
<Joit> alternative page http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-run-kde-plasma-widgets-in-ubuntu-unity
<Joit> i found also more when i look for " Add plasma widgets to the desktop"
<psicobra> yeah they are not there
<psicobra> i dont get it
<Joit> but they are installed in ie. muon?
<psicobra> Joit, how do i tell
<Joit> you start muon and type into search plasma
<psicobra> i have
<Joit> or plasma-widgets-addons
<Joit> well
<psicobra> Joit, what am i looking for
<Joit> psicobra:  see that in muon installed?
<psicobra> Joit, there is lots of stuff installed to do with plasma
<Joit> i have them installed too, didnt know it :P
<Joit> above in the search line, can you see that?
<Joit> its at top a white input line
<psicobra> yes i see it and i have typed in plasma
<Joit> type plasma-widgets-addons
<Joit> that what the package is called by me
<psicobra> Joit, i have nothing for that
<Joit> probatly your sources are bad then?
<psicobra> Joit, just added extra
<Joit> i will show you a screenshot
<psicobra> ok
<Daskreech> psicobra: which widget are you looking for?
<Joit> http://postimage.org/image/et2nxupol/
<fooscript> Daskreech: Due to manual I used startup-manager, but it wasn't helpful. Could you gimme any tutorial/manual/whateva ?
<Joit> man imageshack sucks, i need to register to view the file
<Daskreech> Joit: yes the pastebin widget
<Daskreech> Joit: s/yes/use
<Joit> Daskreech:  whatzthat? :Pp
<Joit> he said he installed plasma-widget-addon
<Joit> but he dont see it in muon
<Joit> thats why i think he has bad sources for his software
<Daskreech> psicobra: you said you don't see the widgets you installed. Which widget are you looking for?
<psicobra> sorry customer just called
<Joit> np, you see my link?
<psicobra> Daskreech, back now sorry bloody customers lol
<Daskreech> psicobra: Yeah business would be great as long as you didn't have to interact with customers
<psicobra> Daskreech, i have installed EG-sysmon-QC
<psicobra> Daskreech, yeah if only random amounts of money turned up in my account would be great
<Daskreech> psicobra: That's the name of the package?
<psicobra> Daskreech, how do i tell
<Daskreech> psicobra: You said you installed it. how did you install it?
<psicobra> Daskreech, i clicked on add widgets then get new widgets
<genii-around> !info plasma-widgets-addon
<ubottu> Package plasma-widgets-addon does not exist in precise
<psicobra> then clicked install next to the one i wanted
<Daskreech> psicobra: Ah ok Hold on let me try that
<genii-around> !info plasma-widgets-addons
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): additional widgets for Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1457 kB, installed size 5197 kB
<genii-around> Hmn
<Daskreech> genii-around: It's a GHNS install
<genii-around> Daskreech: Aaaaah
<psicobra> ahhh?
<Daskreech> psicobra: We just are following what you are doing.
<Daskreech> psicobra: The name of the widget was EG-sysmon-qc ?
<psicobra> EG-sysmon-QC
<Daskreech> Ah ok found it
<Daskreech> psicobra: Are you interested in that plasmoid in particular or just wanted to test the install?
<psicobra> Daskreech, i wanted a desktop sytem moitor like gkrellm but thought i would try a plama one
<Daskreech> ok so looked up that one and the story behind it is that it's not really a plasma widget it's a Karamba widget that someone repackaged for Plasma but hasn't updated it in 3 years. There is a simple change to the file that you can run to get it installed properly since Plasma changed how it handles those widgets.
<Daskreech>  If you want it you can get it but the person who put it up has not updated it.
<psicobra> Daskreech, i see
<phoenix_firebrd> phoenix_firebrd: test
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd:  test failed :P
<psicobra> Daskreech, i just tried another one and same problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: ya
<Daskreech> psicobra: :-/ Which one is this?
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: problem with the system notification
<Joit> that you get beeped phoenix?
<epimeth> hello my old friends!  Been a while :-)
<psicobra> Daskreech, miminin
<psicobra> Daskreech, *miminon
<epimeth> I'm trying to get kvm working for the first time and am getting a lovely error message:   Unable to complete install: 'internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/2 Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied failed to initialize KVM: Permission denied No accelerator found!
<Daskreech> psicobra: ha ha Ijust read the description and it said Superkaramba right in the description
<epimeth> any ideas?
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: no, i ended kded once and now i am getting the old notification
<psicobra> Daskreech, it also says plasma
<epimeth> Daskreech: good to see you're still around :-)
<psicobra> Daskreech, and why would it be in the list if it doesnt work/install?
<Joit> ops phonix
<Daskreech> psicobra: Yes it does it's a little hybrid package. I guess there are still distros that have the KDE version that it would work in. (Hello Debian)
<psicobra> omg
<Daskreech> psicobra: ok lets try solve your issue. Though I would suspect that if you want really detailed system monitoring then something dedicated is going to be better
<Daskreech>  what do you want from a system monitor?
<psicobra> CPU usage memory usage network traffic tempreature would be nice also fan speed if i can get it working i dont need anything complicated like i said gkrellm does work but i wanted one on the desktop
<Daskreech> psicobra: I think that plasma ships with a temp and sysmon monitor. DId you try typing temp in the first add widgets dialog ?
<psicobra> Daskreech, yeah there are lots of individual wifgets that work was after an all in one
<Daskreech> Ah fair enough
<Daskreech> psicobra: actually there is a system monitor plasmoid that ships with plasma
<Daskreech> hi netrunner
<netrunner> hi Daskreech
 * Daskreech waves at netrunner
 * netrunner Waves back
<Daskreech> :-)
<netrunner> so is this a social channel or a help channel?
<Pici> This is a support channel. The offtopic channel is at #kubuntu-offtopic (although there are other Ubuntu flavored -offtopic channels as well)
<Daskreech> netrunner: help channel
<netrunner> ok, thanks :)
<epimeth> Daskreech: sup dude?
<Daskreech> epimeth: not a lot. how are you?
<epimeth> I'm great, just trying to figure out this kvm thing
<epimeth> any ideas?
<epimeth> getting married in a month :-)
<Daskreech> Woohoo :)
<Daskreech> Cake!
<DarthFrog> And ice cream!
<Daskreech> also a lifetime mate
<Daskreech> But cake first!
<epimeth> actually, the marriage ceremony comes before the cake....
<epimeth> :-)
<Daskreech> but the lifetime comes after
<Daskreech> did you install qemu-kvm?
<epimeth> hell, these days you get married, then get married again!  When I realized that a marriage license is actually getting married in the eyes of the law I was kinda dissapointed....
<epimeth> yea, I followed the guide to a T
<epimeth> then tried creating a virtual machine using virsh-manager
<epimeth> and I'm getting this error:
<epimeth> Unable to complete install: 'internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/2 Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied failed to initialize KVM: Permission denied No accelerator found!
<FloodBotK1> epimeth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> epimeth: .. what did you think the license was ? :-/
<epimeth> I thought it was like a driver's license... it ALLOWS me to get married!
<epimeth> :-D
<Daskreech> epimeth: Oh shoot. What processor do you have? YOu need one that has hardware virtualization
<Daskreech> epimeth: No marriage doesn't have much to do with the state other than handling of wills and disputes.
<epimeth> yea, kvm-ok told me I'm good
<Daskreech> oooh kvm-ok. Let me look into that
<epimeth> its an 8 core i7
<epimeth> Xeon 5500
<Daskreech> that should work
<epimeth> yup
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<epimeth> lordievader: same to you, bub!
<lordievader> epimeth: Bub?
<epimeth> lordievader: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bub  definition 4
<lordievader> epimeth: I see, learns something new everyday.
<epimeth> lordievader: as well you should... a day without learns is like a day without bacon
<epimeth> Daskreech: I just noticed I wasn't in the kvm group... I figure that might be part of it.  brb
<gean> hi
<gean> xd
<gean> hey connect my
<gean> lol
<gean> :)
<genii-around> Hm
<epimeth> Daskreech: yea that was it... I wasn't part of the kvm group
<epimeth> thanks anyway!  And good chatting with you again
<epimeth> LUNCHTIME!
<skreech_> :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Hellos
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> After I ended and restarted the kded process i am getting this http://imagebin.org/219737  type of notification instead of the plasma one even after several restarts
<skreech_> restart plasma
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: done that severaltimes
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: no use
<skreech_> phoenix_firebrd: restart kwin ?
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: doesn't a system restart does it?
<skreech_> phoenix_firebrd: umm you mean reboot the computer?
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: ya
<skreech_> yes that should do all of that
<skreech_>  as well as logging out of KDE and back in
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: ya
<skreech_> and it's still like that? Did you add back ni your system tray plasmoid ?
<skreech_> in
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: solved
<skreech_> phoenix_firebrd: by doing?
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: removed the notification widgets and added it again
<skreech_> There we go :)
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: widget*
<phoenix_firebrd> skreech_: :)
<skreech_> By which you mean the system tray ?
<V3NG3NC3> good morning
<V3NG3NC3> other then remastersys,.. what other programs do the same thing
<V3NG3NC3> cause remaster didn't do the job I needed to
<vadrao> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu 12.04 and trying to compile some systemc with Modelsim. I am getting several errors like "/usr/include/features.h:357:25: error: sys/cdefs.h: No such file or directory" ../usr/include/features.h references /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h which doesn't exist on your system, which is quite baffling since dpkg lists libc6-dev package as installed and I think that package should contain these header files...After running find, I found
<vadrao>  that those file now reside in /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ instead of previously /usr/include/ .. Did you notice this change, what prompted this and how can I solve my compiling errors now ?
<FloodBotK1> vadrao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jxjl> good morning, is there any way how to add second panel to plasma netbook, or how to show desktop in taskbar in desktop mode (same way as in netbook mode)?
<Roge152> Is their a known problem connectiong to a hidden wireless network ?
<Roge152> Im clicking hidden network in the network manager list of wireless networks putting in the info, but nothing happens
<Roge152> It does not even attempt to connect
<Roge152> Oh well, I'll just unhide it then
<psicobra> any one here got any experiance with openvpn?
<psicobra> i have set it up right as far as i can tell it works fine on ubuntu but not kubuntu
<psicobra> wont let me connect it has a lock symbol next to it
<c_smith> what module in the settings would the hotcorner be in?
<c_smith> nevermind, found it.
<psicobra> any one?
<sobczyk> hi, I have encountered aweird bug, my cursor jus changed to closed hand
<sobczyk> and I can't click anything
<sobczyk> is there a way of fixing this issue?
<sobczyk> the scroll is not working too
<sobczyk> xev does not display any mouse related events
<sobczyk> hmm, closed firefox, and started workin
<sobczyk> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33980/mouse-clicks-stop-working-after-random-time-using-awesome-wm-gnome
<c_smith> anyone know of a good backup tool for KDE?
<genii-around> c_smith: I hear good things about backintime  but have not personally used it ( I generally just rsync once in a while )
<c_smith> alright, I'll check out backintime, thanks! :)
<philwyett> c_smith: If you are using kubuntu. You could always click on the KDE icon then go 'Applications' then 'System' and look at 'Nepomuk Backup'.
<Daskreech> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<c_smith> thanks, both of you, I'll look at the two choices I have installed and back up tonight.
<c_smith> ok, nepomuk backup says Nepomuk service isn't running, is there any possible reason it wouldn't be? I've had issues with it in the past when I used home folder encryption (which I'm using atm)
<spng453> hi
<Daskreech> c_smith: I'd probably ignore that
<c_smith> well, Nepomuk backup fails to start with "the Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running" is something going wrong here or am I doing something wrong?
<c_smith> Daskreech, is there something going wrong if Nepomuk backup throws the error " the Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running"?
<poetic_algebra> c_smith:  I was having that problem in mint 12, and never figured out how to fix it
<Daskreech> c_smith: I'd sadly say that's normal
<c_smith> alright.
<c_smith> so Nepomuk is out of the question, guess the choice will be Backintime!
<Daskreech> Nepomuk backup doesn't do what you think it does by the way
<c_smith> really? what does it do?
<Daskreech> It does a backup of the edge database of the object relationships.
<Daskreech> It's not a file backup
#kubuntu 2012-07-07
<defaultuser> trying to add a global-shortcut to a sh-file, any idea how to sucess?
<Daskreech> defaultuser: a sh file?
<defaultuser> yep
<defaultuser> adding a global-shortcut that runs a sh-file in the terminal
<Daskreech> ah
<defaultuser> ok forget about it, got it working ^^
<defaultuser> cheers, have a nice day :)
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> You can do that from the menu editor
<Ephos> I came in here to ask for help, but I just solved my own problem
<poetic_algebra> gj =]
<Ephos> For anyone else experiencing the same issue as I was, anyone with an AMD card running propietary drivers, and your HDMI is overscanning, try "sudo aticonfig --set-dispattrib=dfpX,sizeX/Y:number" using xrandr to find out what your display name is.
<Ephos> And then at the end ",positionX/Y:0"
<Ephos> My display was a square in the middle of my screen surrounded by six inch black borders after I installed my AMD drivers. :[
<Ephos> I've never had an OS before where I'd use a command-line at least twenty times a day
<Daskreech> Ephos: how did you find that out?
<Daskreech> Ephos: I used Windows 3.1 does that count? :)
<poetic_algebra> same here, Daskreech =]
<poetic_algebra> dir/w =P
<Daskreech> having poked fun. I do really like the command line and other than the painful memory burden I think it's an elegant method of communication
<poetic_algebra> yeah; I love it for lots of things, dislike it for more complicated things
<poetic_algebra> like, complicated things that belong in a gui
<Ephos> Daskreech, I typed aticonfig into konsole
<Ephos> Then I read slowly
 * Daskreech husg Ephos with tears in his eyes
<Daskreech> Someone who reads!
<Daskreech> poetic_algebra: what belongs in a gui? I've found one thing that I can't do pretty well on the command line
<Ephos> I think anything that requires more than four/five commands in the terminal probably needs a gui
<poetic_algebra> Daskreech: I think Ephos has the right idea
<Daskreech> Ephos: depends on the context.
<poetic_algebra> you can do everything in the cli, but it's not always the most efficient or convenient method
<Ephos> Installing Oracle Java was a PITA.. someone made a repository with an installer package, and they got huge <3s from me for that
<Ephos> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<poetic_algebra> sometimes you just want a tic box rather than a long command
<poetic_algebra> like, an example
<poetic_algebra> you can color the terminal prompt
<poetic_algebra> but it's a string of hard-to-remember symbols
<poetic_algebra> it'd just be easier to go Preferences --> color command prompt, and select a color
<Daskreech> poetic_algebra: agreed but I think more things are easily done with a single extendable core than the rainbow coloured playroom that GUIs can be
<poetic_algebra> yeah, trust me, I love the cli; it just isn't perfect for everything
<Daskreech> Ephos: Yeah packaging is so great. I'm glad the rest of the world is slowly starting to catch on
<poetic_algebra> I prefer to apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade over using the gui, because it's silly to commit the resources to that
<poetic_algebra> and the load time is so much more
<Daskreech> poetic_algebra: Oh no. It's not but I prefer it as a base with GUIs where it makes sense than GUIs and CLI's as a workaround (See Windows)
<poetic_algebra> ah, yes, I'm in strong agreement there
<poetic_algebra> one of these days I'd love to wade into the arch waters, speaking of cli =]
<Daskreech> Ephos: CLI I must admit is not nearly as compelling without scripting
<Daskreech> I hope that when we move to the next level of CLI someone will remember that
<V3NG3NC345> yo
<thissentenceisfa> hey, I do not use IRC pretty much ever, but I want some help with Inkscape tonight, and I wonder what channel I might join for that?
<ahmad> hello everyone
<ahmad> welcome
<ahmad> anybody in this room??
<ahmad> please answer me
<ahmad> welcome
<ahmad> hellooww
<ahmad> welcome
<ahmad_> hello
<randomperson> is use of kde on nexus looking probable?
<floown> hi
<floown> where is md5sum for the Ubuntu server CD ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<floown> ok… https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes/
<surfn> hey, I'm having a problem with Dolphin requiring me to enter a username and password for an anonymous SMB server
<psicobra> !off topic
<psicobra> what is the off topic channel called
<psicobra> ?
<psicobra> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> up early too eh , 'morning
<mydogsnameisrudy> im up most days at this time
<mydogsnameisrudy> just moving slow the last few days here must be the heat
<BluesKaj> rained here for a couple hrs last night , cooled things off
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep a bit of rain this morning . should clear by noon i think
<mydogsnameisrudy> was just looken at zorin os wondering why so many linux os out there ,,,
<mydogsnameisrudy> seems to be to many i think
<BluesKaj> ppl , keep creating derivatives of the 5 or 6  basic OSs
<bumblebee_> can anyone help me with following error: http://pastebin.com/wTWLxXnn
<falcogw> did not have that problem on gnome, but now i do with kubuntu
<Bradley23> how do i set up kubuntu so that when i connect my two computers (both with kubuntu) with an ethernet cable, that i can transfer files between the two. i am having a hard time finding concise information that isnt overwhelming.
<BluesKaj> falcogw, you installed bumblebee in ubuntu or kubuntu ? It shouldn't make any differnce
<falcogw> BluesKaj: first i did in ubuntu gnome, now i switched to kubuntu and started over, now i got that error when i try to start the ui
<falcogw> but appindicator is not something from bumblebee, but from ubuntu no?
<falcogw> isnt that some python-module or something?
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, checkout networkik in dolphin , then choose add network folder , use secure shell option , that's best for 2 linux pcs
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: it asks for a lot of information of which i know very little. name, user port, encoding etc.  is there a good step by step guide that can help me to understand what it is asking?
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, , are you going thru a router/modem to the internet and local network ?
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: no. i was hoping to be able to connect the two laptops (one i use as a desktop replacement) and the other i take to class. i would like to be able to put an ethernet cable in between and have them recognize each others home files.
<Bradley23> i am connected to the internet but it is through wifi on my roommate's router
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj: is that like mapping a drive folder?
<BluesKaj> dunno about an ethernet cable between 2 machines , Bradley23 , mydogsnameisrudy ...the ethernet port looks for internet protocols afaik ,a crossover cable would be best in that setup
<jds> apt-get install eclipse -> Will this install Eclipse 4.2?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm the wifes computer has no close button in the upper corner just min and max no x to close window?
<szal> jds: apt-cache showpkg eclipse <- should tell you what version is in the repos
<jds> Okay got it.
<jds> Is there a way to install 4.2 via apt-get?
<BluesKaj> too bad he left , the ethernet crossover apparently is supposed to work , I always thought the data ports were needed for that .
<BluesKaj> jds, look in your package manager
<jds> I'm looking right now. Just seeing 3.7 here
<iroh> i am here. i was fiddling with the network
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: i am here. i was fiddling with the network. i didnt realize it changed the name of everything
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: the laptop and the desktop have the same name. that might be the problem.
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, you still need the IP address of the the target machine ,  do ifconfig on that laptop , look for inet addr:192.168.,X,XX ...same name perhaps but they'll have diiferent IPs , should matter
<falcogw> Hi I found this about appindicator, how can i install it in kubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-appindicator
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: k.
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, ifconfig in the terminal
<Bradley23> is it the hwaddress?
<BluesKaj> falcogw, libappindicator0  is in the repos in your package manager
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, is there no inet address ?
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, make sure the ethernet cable is connected between the laptops
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: yes. the connections are firm.
<BluesKaj> falcogw, look in muon in kmenu> apps>system>muon
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  i get a HWaddress and 7 other lines.
<BluesKaj> okmwhat's the hw address ?
<BluesKaj> you need the username and password for the target laptop as well the HW address (which I assume subs for the inet in this case) , use port 22 for secure shell (ssh) ,and the target /home folder would be a good choice
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, ^
<bumblebee_> BluesKaj: Thanks, found it :)
<Bradley23> sorry. i keep getting changed to iroh
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: 1c:75:08:1d:fe:4e
<BluesKaj> ok Bradley23 , I'll repost you need the username and password for the target laptop as well the HW address (which I assume subs for the inet in this case) , use port 22 for secure shell (ssh) ,and the target /home folder would be a good choice
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, normally port 22 is already the default when secure shell is chosen
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, you shold see an inet address, he address is hardware address , inet is probly on the second line in ifconfig
<BluesKaj> hw + hardware ..we don't need that
<Joit> does someone know how it works, that a newer version from a package makes it into the the distro? like crystalspace 1.4, newer one is cs-2.0.
<BluesKaj> hw=hardwarw
<Joit> hw adress also has an other appearance, ip = 000.xxx.xxx hw = 00:00:00
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: yes. it is port 22. i put in the inet6 addy but get the error <<Unable to connect to server.  Please check your settings and try again.>>
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, not the inet6 , use one like this , inet addr:192.168..X.XX
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  ok it is in the wlan0 data.
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, can you pastebin you ifconfig result
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  something is happening really slowly.
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: it looks like a sftp connection is trying to form according to the notification widget
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, yes that's misleading , i get that too
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, are both laptops connected to the same network ?
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  i just took the desktop replacement off of wifi.
<BluesKaj> if both laptops are on wifi you can connect very easily . this crossover cable complicates things if the laptops are still connected to a network , try one connection or the other , but not both
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  now i am getting the error <<No route to host.>>
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, pls pastebin the ifconfig output
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> L3top, any experience with ethernet crossover cable connections ?
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  i need to call it a night. i get up in a couple of hours. thank you for your help so far. if i continue i will start making mistakes. i will come back online tonight. is that okay?
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, where are you ?...I might be sleeping
<Joit> BluesKaj: i played once a bit around, what i have seen, you sometimes need crossed cables
<Joit> different to the one what you can buy, i manually made them
<Bradley23> BluesKaj: boise idaho:
<Joit> but i didnt get it now, if he want do a wireless connection or a connections with cables
<BluesKaj> yeah jolt you probly mean dataport
<Bradley23> north american mountain time -- i think it is -7 or -8 utc.
<Bradley23> it is 7 am and i have to be somewhere at 10 am.
<Joit> strange anyway by me, i tried to connect yesterday to my pther pc too, i got a dsl router, i can ping the linux machine, but from linux to window i got all time timeout
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, I'm in Ontario Canada...ok i'll be around  this evening ..T still think just connecting by wifi without crossovers is best
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  okay. i am still a beginner with most of this. i was told that ethernet was faster than wifi. but at this point whatever works.
<Joit> depends on your card, wifi should support 50 mb/sec, some cards support 10/mb, some 100mb/sec
<Joit> and the router mostly only support 10mb/sec
<BluesKaj> ethernet is faster but wifi is also physically more easily done as well ,
<Joit> so when wireless even would work with 50/mb/sec, then its still restricted from the router
<BluesKaj> Bradley23,^ ...have a good one
<Joit> gbye bradley Hurry!!
<Joit>  :D
<Bradley23> BluesKaj:  okay i will be back this evening. have a good night. and thank you again.
<Bradley23> thank you  joit also
<BluesKaj> Bradley23, np :)
<BluesKaj> jolt , well wifi is so handy . no fooling around with cables etc
<Joit> yes, but i still had my issues with wifi, i was at all mostly faster to only connect my cables
<Joit> and i dont like the radiation from it
<Joit> i do not use wifi when i dont need it
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> the "radiation" from wifi is no more than that of a radio
<TheLordOfTime> actually...
<TheLordOfTime> a microwave gives off more
<TheLordOfTime> so does a TV
<FloodBotK1> TheLordOfTime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLordOfTime> silence you!
<Joit> i dont care, and its probatly not the ammount, but the frequency. also when i have allready a tv and a radio and my neighbour too, then i dont need to add one more source
<Joit> sure its handy, but there probatly could be other ways for wifi's
<Joit> i dont trust the science anyway :) when they tell you, what is dangerous or what not
<Joit> same with the cellphones, it only makes me uh oh, rly
<Joit> but back to the wireless, its true, they are simple to set, usual you only need the key at the router and there you go
 * TheLordOfTime doesnt particularly care
<TheLordOfTime> your loss, IMO, but idc
<Joit> my loss? what are you talking about
<Joit> that my brain get not toasted ?
 * TheLordOfTime points out you're drifting into offtopicness
<Joit> when you work with hard connections then it is not  much more work as with wifi
<Joit> it just does not work anywhere, or is handy to have cables laying around
<Joit> BluesKaj:  probatly he has to set something in his router? i got a new box lately where the access to the other machines must be set. you can use the net from it, but not the local netwrok
<BluesKaj>  I don't have a problem with wifi ..i have technical background in electronics and other related fields , all the BS about wifi being dangerous in the schools shows a lack of knowledge about rf energy
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj:  wives tales too, dont forget about those :P
<Joit> well, i simple dont trust it, you cant estimate the long term damage really. and thats where they lack to provide it
<BluesKaj> jolt I have a local network with wifi setup here at home , I'll halp him set his up when he has the time to do so
<Joit> there are a lot natural sources from raaditation no question, but the one what they give us, no thanks
<Joit> BluesKaj: did you had to configure your router ?
<Joit> and sometimes it first start working, when you got at last one shared folder at both machines
<BluesKaj> jolt , no just the laptop and pc IPs and pws with ssh using the network folder option in dolphin network ..I can also ssh directly from the terminal
<Joit> BluesKaj:  any idea why my linux machine cant ping my windows machine over the router?
<Joit> probatly he didnt set anythin right now, you will probatly figure it out later :)
<BluesKaj> at one time when my family was visiting a christmas we had 3 windows laptops a macbook and my 3 pcs all on the network simultaneously
<Joit> heh, sounds like fun
<BluesKaj> jolt , do have access to your router settings
<Joit> yes
<Joit> i do
<BluesKaj> then use the windows IP to ping
<Joit> i did that,
<Joit> and it pings once then timeouts
<L3top> Hi BluesKaj... not on linux unfortunately.
<L3top> BluesKaj: sorry... misread that... crossover yes... crossfire (ATI) no
<Joit> err, it doesnt even reach it once, just start to send it
<BluesKaj> L3top, ok thanks ..i think we'llprobly make him realize that using the wifi is a lot less cumbersome
<Joit> ahaha, figured it out, my firewall did block it, commodo is not bad :)
<BluesKaj> L3top, but if you're around this evening , we may need your expertise , maybe a crossover cable is the only option. I'm not sure about the setup .
<L3top> turns out most modern nics do autoswitching now... so if one or both nics autoswitch you can just use regular cables.
 * L3top just learned this trying to figure out how someones setup was working at all
<BluesKaj> L3top,yes  ethernet , I thought was talking dataport
<BluesKaj> I didn't know cat5/6 would work
 * L3top is just wiping boogers from eyes. Gets coffee
<Nicekiwi> I cant kill a windows thats open, help?
<BluesKaj> jolt do you have any shared dirs on the the target pc , especially windows requires shared folders to be accessible from linux
<BluesKaj> oops , not a good explanation there , windows requires folders to be in the shared mode so one can access them from or even other windows pcs
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi, is it an application or a folder?
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: an application
<BluesKaj> open the system monitor in the kmenu>apps>system , then find the app , and right click , send signal , kill
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi,^
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: the app is not listed
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: my bad, it is
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: but its wont allow itself to be killed
<BluesKaj> try terminate instead of kill
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: none of them work
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: using the kill command from konsole dosnt work either
<Joit> BluesKaj:  it was my firewall at the windows machine what did block it
<Joit> problem solved when i set it to low
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/stop-process-ubuntu-linux-command/
<BluesKaj> I don't like the kill command ..it's caused me problems in the past
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: none of those work
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: hmmm the proccess seemed to the controlled or blocked by another proccess called 'watchdog' :/
<Nicekiwi> Killed that and the window finally closed
<BluesKaj> !watchdog
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi, I don't have anything else to tell you except , reboot , sometimes it's only thing that work , if the app insists on this behviour then find a substitute and uninstall the bad app
<BluesKaj> guard dog ?
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: hmm its a game.. not really an option. Least I know howto kill it now. No one really has had an answer for this so far
<Nicekiwi> there is no app installed called watchdog, but that was the name of the proccess so.. yeah
<BluesKaj> Nicekiwi, are you running this game in wine ?
<Nicekiwi> BluesKaj: nope
<Joit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134899/watchdog-0-process-using-all-my-cpu-suddenly
<Nicekiwi> weird...
<Joit> !das-watchdog
<Nicekiwi> oh well, thanks for your helps
<BluesKaj> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): System health checker that also trigger kernel watchdogs. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.11-1 (precise), package size 70 kB, installed size 217 kB
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Joit> hello phoenix
<BluesKaj> BBL.... stuff to for a couple of hrs
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit:  hello
<Guest94160> hi, I need some help to recover a system that  does not get to prompt (not even in text mode) after an update. I am using kubuntu 12.04, I installed the ati drivers by downloading them from their website. all good till I did apt-update/upgrade.  I saw among the rest there was a new version of xorg. I already deleted xorg.conf and fglrx.ko. tried to boot in text mode no joy. I always  end up with a dark screen. Anyone has any time/knowledge to help me out?
<thecaptain2000> hi, I need some help to recover a system that  does not get to prompt (not even in text mode) after an update. I am using kubuntu 12.04, I installed the ati drivers by downloading them from their website. all good till I did apt-update/upgrade.  I saw among the rest there was a new version of xorg. I already deleted xorg.conf and fglrx.ko. tried to boot in text mode no joy. I always  end up with a dark screen. Anyone has any time/knowledge to help me
<thecaptain2000> out?
<AlexZion> thecaptain2000: did you already try in recovery mode ?
<thecaptain2000> AlexZion: the recovery mode puts me to a text prompt with some options that do not apply to my situation, there used to be , there, a "repair X" or something but I did not find it
<thecaptain2000> if, from there, I try to go to root prompt, I am left with a readonly filesystem so I can't touch anything
<AlexZion> why you can't touch anything ?, you should as a root
<thecaptain2000> because if you go to the root prompt you are left with a readonly filesystem
<thecaptain2000> I currently  on kde having booted from a cdrom and mounted the filesystem, so I have access to it, but I am running short of ideas
<AlexZion> ok , so the only way it should be to use a live system and chroot the installed one ....
<AlexZion> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ChrootRecovery
<AlexZion> maybe thisone is better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<thecaptain2000> tx I am having a look at it now
<AlexZion> you're welcome ....
<pnh7> Hi, how can I do deb packaging of a qt application? can you give me some tutorial link?
<phoenix_firebrd> pnh7: google about check install and cmake
<pnh7> phoenix_firebrd: okay... I know cmake, will explore check install...
<phoenix_firebrd> pnh7: if you are able to do install with "make install", the checkinstall will easily build the deb
<thecaptain2000> AlexZion: managed to get it baclk
<thecaptain2000> *back
<thecaptain2000> t
<thecaptain2000> x
<pnh7> phoenix_firebrd: i see... i already have CMakeLists.txt file and I can install it using make install.. will explore checkinstall.. thanks a lot. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> pnh7: no
<phoenix_firebrd> pnh7: ok , try something
<AlexZion> perfect thecaptain2000, I'm happy about that ....
<thecaptain2000> tx agaain
<AlexZion> you're welcome thecaptain2000 ;)
<Daskreech> thecaptain2000: :-)
<thecaptain2000> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> thecaptain2000: Problem solved!
<Daskreech> :)
<thecaptain2000> Daskreech: yuip, and it was a nasty one, I hadn't touched that stuf for a while, it is amazed how much it has chnaged....
<Daskreech> thecaptain2000: Yeah I forget sometimes how drastic change is in the Linux World.
<thecaptain2000> btw, since solutions... drive you into new problems. I am gaving problems with ati drivers (fglrx) used together with visual effects. when resizing a window, more often than not, part of the resized window has a  black bloc covering what it should be displaying
<thecaptain2000> I had uised the radeon driver for wuite some time but.... fglrx is actually way faster when runnnnning win apps in wine. any tips to get sround it?
<thecaptain2000> *around it
<Daskreech> Maybe ask in #kwin ?
<thecaptain2000> is there a #kwin? omg, I have left this place alone for too long :)
<Daskreech> If you think of it there probably is a # for it
<kiana> # toronto
<BarkingFish> Guys, quick question for you. Is it possible to set the refresh rate of your monitor to be higher than KResize&Rotate says you can go?
<BarkingFish> Mine only goes up to 75.1Hz, I need to set it above 85Hz or it's gonna be no good to me
<BarkingFish> The monitor supports up to 90Hz, the graphics card is happy up to 100Hz
<kiana> helloa
<c_smith> would the Ubuntu Software Center (including purchases) work on Kubuntu 12.04?
<Daskreech> c_smith: Yes
<Daskreech> Just install it
<c_smith> alright. thanks.
<iharp> How can I find out if 12.04 supports an ATI radeon 9200 SE without running a live cd or installing it to my hard drive?
<iharp> I'm on a another computer so lspci -nn | grep VGA won't work.
<Daskreech> iharp: Google?
<Daskreech> iharp: What kind of support are you looking for?
#kubuntu 2012-07-08
<L3top> iharp: you could just load a live cd and run the command.
<Daskreech> I think iharp specifically did not want a live environment
<Daskreech> for some reason
<Daskreech> Hello Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> Mamarok: how are you doing?
<Mamarok> not that bad, waiting for the painkillers to kick in so I can sleep
<Daskreech> They do provide a kick
<nicekiwi> hey, how do I get the screen brightness settings to work? The notification bar comes up but the brightness dosnt change
<Daskreech> nicekiwi: We were just talking about that the other day
<kumyuu> hi, who is channel spanhis?
<IdleOne> what?
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> !es  kumyuu
<IdleOne> !es }  kumyuu
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> sorry
<FloodBotK1> IdleOne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !es |  kumyuu
<ubottu> kumyuu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kumyuu> gracias
<IdleOne> de nada
<hx> d
<hellslinger> how do I make a line between two shapes in calligra flow?
<hellslinger> how do I connect two shapes in calligra flow? I've selected the tool, but I'm unable to figure out how to connect shapes
<Daskreech> hellslinger: Umm not sure let me look
<Daskreech> Neevr tried flow :)
<hellslinger> it seems like a perfect program, but I can't do the most basic thing
<Daskreech> Ha ha well I guess we have different descriptions of perfect
<hellslinger> well.. seem is the key word there
<hellslinger> so for one of the control points, I was able to connect to another shape
<hellslinger> but the rest of the control points don't turn into a connection tool when I hover
<hellslinger> and I don't know how to make it do that
<hellslinger> oooh if I create any new connection points on a shape, I can no longer connect it
<hellslinger> but fresh shapes that haven't been modified are able to connect
<iharp> daskreech: In response to your response at 18:44 about the support of my ATI radeon 9200 SE on 12.04. I'm trying to figure out if there is any support for it without live cd or using  lspci -nn | grep VGA.
<Daskreech> iharp: Do you mean if it will boot?
<iharp> Daskreech: It will boot but there weren't any proprietary drivers for it and the open gl was an issue from my past experience with it on 12.04
<Daskreech> ah
<iharp> I've got 4 video cards and none of them work on 12.04... :(
<iharp> make that 5
<Daskreech> all the same make?
<iharp> no. Ill list them
<iharp> ATI radeon 9200 SE, Geforce2 MX400, two other nvidia cards with no lable so im not sure what they are, and my integrated Geforce 6150SE nForce 430/PCI/SSE2
<Daskreech> the kernel doesn't identify them?
<iharp> They give out video and thats about it.. They all work on 11.10 though.
<Daskreech> wow
<iharp> perfectly with prop drivers
<Daskreech> did you try 12.10 ?
<iharp> Yeah
<Daskreech> how'd that go?
<iharp> Just video, I had no openGL support on any of them
<iharp> I think the H.A. was off on a few as well
<iharp> 12.10 doesn't work with my macbook 1,1 either..lol or anything after hardy.. :(
<iharp> I call it bad luck... or demons.. possibly demons...
<Daskreech> Daemons
<iharp> No.. i actually meant demons..lol
<iharp> it was a joke... :p
<Daskreech> I know :)
<Daskreech> So was the daemong
<Daskreech> s/g/s
<iharp>  lol
<Daskreech> I don't know how to check if something works with out checking it
<Daskreech> I would guess that checking is a better way
<iharp> Is there a list somewhere with compatiable video cards on 12.04?
<iharp> Maybe that could get me in the right direction
<iharp> I only found one on the main sight but it didn't say anything about 12.04
<iharp> site*
<Daskreech> I don't think I'd trust that list if it did exist
<iharp> Wouldn't be accurate?
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech>  it would be missing cards
<Daskreech> sometimes it would be subjective (the person just didn't test correctly) and probably would not take note of driver updates
<Daskreech> Redhat I trust for this. The Ubuntu Community? not so much
<iharp> What about Suse?
<Daskreech> iharp: I've not looked at the lists they keep up but depending on who's in charge that might be reliable.
<Daskreech> It really depends on the running of checklists and methodology
<iharp> daskreech: Thanks for all your insight. I appreciate it
<Daskreech> There are very strict guidelines on that for Redhat and they have whole depts that keep that up to date
<iharp> wow. nice
<Daskreech> Suse could have one person but as long as they vigilant about following the checklists then that would work as well
<Daskreech> Ubuntu has guidelines put up but afaik there is no way to know if the data submitted is followed ( I have no reason to think they didn't follow them) and if anyone does follow ups (I have no reason to think that anyone does that at all)
<Daskreech> In theory once you have the same kernel/driver it doesn't matter what flavour of linux you are running
<Daskreech> But redhat and debian are out of the running as they are jsut so old compared to the rest of the landscape
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Any packaging experts around?
<iharp> Daskreech: yeah I've been looking at all the differences. I've been a linux user for about 6 months now so I'm still fairly new to everything, but it seems like the linux portion of the world is a lot better even if you do have a few compatibility issues here and there.
<Daskreech> contrast: want to ask your next question?
<Daskreech> iharp: Welcome to Linux and KDE :)
<iharp> Ubuntu and it's variants have been my main focus
<iharp> thanks
<contrast> I recently made a number of packages, following this guide - http://is.gd/TWpHJh - to a T, and now I'm wanting to upload them to a PPA. I'm really hoping there's a way I can easily extract the necessary .changes files from the .debs I've already put a good amount of work into..?
<Daskreech> contrast: Jsut edit the changelog if I understand you
<Daskreech> iharp: Ubuntu and it's buntuites are nice. They ahve a very friendly community for learnign
<Daskreech> learning
<contrast> Daskreech: Erm, that's the thing - the only changelog files I have are already cooked into the packages I'm working with. I can extract them, but they're still just in <package-name>/usr/share/doc/changelog.gz and <package-name>/usr/share/doc/changelog.Debian.gz
<contrast> Daskreech: And what I'm needing in order to upload to a PPA is <package-name>_<version>_source.changes
<contrast> Good seeing you're still around, by the way, Daskreech. I'm pretty sure I remember you helping me out quite a while back. :)
<Daskreech> contrast: :-)
<Daskreech> contrast: ok hold on
<contrast> Daskreech: Thanks.
<iharp> What are the major differences in 11.04 and 11.10?
<L3top> iharp, again... if you could just boot to a live disk just to get the hardware output, I can tell you if it is supported by fglrx. I know them by chipset/pci-id... not the info you gave. I know them all, but by different designation.
<contrast> iharp: Maybe most notably for Kubuntu - KDE 4.6 vs. 4.7 (http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/)
<iharp> L3top: I am. I'm going to install 12.04 and run the bit. I'll just compile a list of outputs on my cards and come back with the results
<iharp> *run live disk
<L3top> Or, iharp I can give you a regex grep to run that will tell you.
<L3top> If it returns a result... it will not be supportedd. If no result, then fglrx is safe.
<iharp> ok, that sounds great.
<iharp> thank you
<Daskreech> L3top: so that tests for things that work and doesn't say anything?
<L3top> Well... I can certainly just change it a bit to do the opposite... but it is easier to grep the things it doesnt cover than the things it does.
<L3top> It is just part of a chunk of things I do for autodetection.
<iharp> L3top: Do you have a link for it?
<iharp> L3top: or is it something you could pastebin?
<L3top> well I am adjusting it a bit iharp. It makes more sense to give you a clearer output... and I am a little more aggressive than need be because this is part of an autoinstallation, and I just dont want to bother with certain chipsets that require massage to work... just give me a moment.
<iharp> L3top: take your time. I'm just messing around with a few things over here anyway
<Daskreech> contrast: you read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage already ?
<contrast> Daskreech: Not yet, mainly because it's not immediately relevant to what I'm doing so far (I'm just packaging little stuff that doesn't need compiling right now, like scripts and theme items, hence the previously linked "Debian Binary Package Building HOWTO").
<contrast> Daskreech: Erm, sorry, seems I had that last link you gave confused for another one... <reading>
<contrast> Daskreech: Okay, yeah... Unless I'm missing something, it seems that's still just geared towards packaging stuff that actually has to be compiled. Right now I'm just working with scripts and binary content. :\
<L3top> iharp: rad=$(lspci -nn | grep 'VGA' | grep -Ei '((R.)([2-5])|(9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)'); if [[ -n "$rad" ]]; then echo "fglrx will not work on this card"; else echo "fglrx safe to install"; fi
<iharp> Thanks. I'll try running that here after I dl this 32bit distro and let you know how it works out for me.
<L3top> iharp actually... that could provide a false result if there is something non-vga listed use this instead: rad=$(lspci -nn | grep -w 'VGA' | grep -Ei '((R.)([2-5])|(9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)'); if [[ -n "$rad" ]]; then echo "fglrx will not work on this card"; else echo "fglrx safe to install"; fi
<Daskreech> contrast: Ok
<Daskreech> contrast: then get a .changes file either from debuild or someone else and just edit it to say what you need
<Daskreech>  new wallpapers or what changes have been put in the script etc
<Daskreech> that should be fine
<iharp> ok. one last question. I know this sounds crazy, but... Is it possible to take a DvD and install multiple bootable isos, while installing something on the disk that would allow you to choose which image to boot from?
<contrast> Daskreech: Ahh, okay... So how do I generate a changes file?
<Daskreech> from debuild
<Daskreech> if anythign read up on debuild and that should be a good place to start
<L3top> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<c2tarun> Hi, do anyone have any idea about vsftpd?
<Daskreech> course the less code you are putting together the mroe likely you'd jsut hand code the changes
<iharp> Say a DvD with 12.04 and 11.10 on iL3top: was that for me?
<Daskreech> iharp: pretty easily
<c2tarun> I installed vsftpd and copied few files to /srv/ftp. Now I want to download these files to my another machine on wifi, how can I do it?
<L3top> yes iharp.
<iharp> thank you
<L3top> np
<Daskreech> I had a DVD with 9 OSes on it. To be even crazier it had a VM on it so you can boot the DVD into an OS then from that OS start a VM with the DVD and show off other OSes
<Daskreech> c2tarun: ftp or sftp. Your choice
<c2tarun> Daskreech, its my first time so I'll start with ftp first. then within few hours I'll try sftp also
<Daskreech> c2tarun: what OS is on the other machine?
<c2tarun> windows
<Daskreech> if you have filezilla it will get you both ftp and sftp
<c2tarun> there is also Ubuntu on that, but I will try with windows, as my roomies prefer windows
<c2tarun> on windows?
<Daskreech> Yes
<c2tarun> Daskreech, Thanks :) I'll try
<Daskreech> Well presuming that you want to get the fiels from /srv/ftp
<c2tarun> yup
<Daskreech> which is on the unix box
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yup
<Daskreech> if you want to restrict them to those files then ftp will work (which vsftpd provides)
<Daskreech> if you just want them to get access to grab files then you can set up a ssh account they can sftp over
<Daskreech> your choice
<Daskreech> on their side it looks exactly the same so they wouldn't care
<c2tarun> Daskreech, ok, let me look for some tutorial on creating ssh acounts.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Daskreech> c2tarun: done
<c2tarun> Daskreech, thanks :) I was looking for configuring and creating other stuffs on ssh. Frankly I never used it :(
<Daskreech> c2tarun: it's just remote access
<Daskreech> but has some nice perks like a fake ftp access that's encrypted
<c2tarun> ok, where can I know more about it?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, I just tried to access my machine from filezilla I am not getting copy or download option.
<c2tarun> do I need to add any file permission to file in /srv/ftp?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: I think so. You made an ftp user?
<c2tarun> no
<c2tarun> how?
<Daskreech> how did you authenticate? Or do you have anon ftp access?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, I was trying for anonymous access.
<Daskreech> ah ok
<Daskreech> http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/12/02/set-up-an-anonymous-ftp-server-with-vsftpd-in-less-than-a-minute/
<c2tarun> Daskreech, I think this one will help. Thanks :)
<Daskreech> Sure
<c2tarun> Daskreech, one more help, in the tutorial its talking that vsftp.conf is in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf but in my pc it in /etc/vsftpd.conf so should I create new conf file here only? or should I create a folder?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: No use the one that you have
<Daskreech> that's a redhat vs Debian thing I would guess
<c2tarun> Daskreech, ok, then I'll create its backup first. Thanks :)
<Daskreech> backup!!
<c2tarun> backup of default vsftpd.conf
<Daskreech> It's absolutlely useless until 3 minutes after you really needed it
<c2tarun> ohhh...
<c2tarun> Daskreech, everything on that page is similar to the setting I have. In /srv/ftp folder the file I have is with permission rw-r-----  do you think I have to give read permission to everyone root, user, group?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: did you test this before?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, no, I thought I shouldn't change permission of any file on root partition.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: :) I wouldn't count /srv/ftp as on the root partition
<c2tarun> ohh.. OK :) I'll try giving read permission to everyone
<iharp> If you guys haven't played 0a.d., you should. just saying.. :p
<iharp> totally off-topic...lol
<c2tarun> Daskreech, it worked thanks :)
<c2tarun> iharp, are you referring to me?
<Daskreech> iharp: I just installed it like 2 minutes before you said that
<Daskreech> c2tarun: I think he meant the chan
<iharp> i was talking about my comment being off-topic c2
<iharp> lol
<iharp> Daskreech: it's not complete yet but it's great
<Daskreech> iharp: It's a Linux game. It's never complete :)
<iharp> Daskreech: Yeah, im getting that..lol Wait til you get your butt handed to you like 10 matches in a row...
<iharp> The AI cheats
<Daskreech> iharp: AI is very hard to write.
<iharp> I would think so
<Daskreech> It's almost always either too hard or too easy
<Daskreech> But to be fair a computer has such a disadvantage to any human that you have to make it cheat
<iharp> Yeah, that's a good point. Those tricky humans....
<ubuntufreak> Is there any way to check installation status of the list of selected softwares being installed in the Kubuntu 12.04 software center application ?
<iharp> what's the reconfigure command for a program. Or does the program have to support it?
<iharp> n/m   sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<kish> what is .config/Trolltech.conf
<kish> sound suspicious
<Daskreech> kish: in what what?
<Daskreech> Trolltech makes Qt the C++ framework that KDE is built on
<Daskreech> bah
<Daskreech>  what way not what what
<iharp> Anyone had trouble with Gparted loading? It just says loading and then quits.  <--11.10
<c2tarun> Daskreech, hey, I tried disabling anonymous_enabled from /etc/vsftpd.conf file and still I am able to copy the file from Filezilla. I also restarted the service.
<kish> daskreech, ah i did not know that was the case
<kish> kde is soo much better than gnome ;)
<iharp> Does this mean something is broken?    http://paste.kde.org/513806/     It just popped up in my terminal.
<JMichaelX> oh KDE... if it's not one bug, it's three
<mlpokn> Guys. I've installed the proprietary AMD/ATI drivers, but I'm getting this in KinfoCenter: http://i.imgur.com/mpdyF.png
<mlpokn> What's wrong? :)
<tang> .....
<mlpokn> pinotree: when I run: glxinfo | grep "render string" I get: OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics. So I get KinfoCenter is wrong.
<mlpokn> lol
<murat> does it ring a ding ding/
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning murat
<murat> good morning
<murat> So how is it going here/
<murat> Seems really quite
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep been nice and quite
<mydogsnameisrudy> afk coffee
<murat> yeah i am having black tea with cheese on toast and jalapenos
<murat> It is raining in london
<mydogsnameisrudy> your in london ;) im in the michigan
<murat> Weather is very tempremental
<murat> 1 min sunshine 1 min rain
<mydogsnameisrudy> its been very hot here
<murat> Let me guess it is austraia?
<mydogsnameisrudy> we should move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<iharp> L3top: you around?
<gigix> hi guys
<gigix> I try to use KDE Telepathy instead of kopete for instant messaging
<gigix> but cannot get the presence applet to work
<gigix> when I add it to the panel, no icon appears, though I can left click and set my status
<oracleoftruth> Hello there. I'm having a problem with ktorrent. It won't open magnet links. Never had a problem before (new install; installed ubuntu and added kubuntu-desktop). Transmission seems happy to open them but I love  ktorrent
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> is ktorrent installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: hi
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: you said you can left click and set the status, what did you click?
<oracleoftruth> yes it is
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: there's like a transparent space where the widget is supposed to appear I guess
<oracleoftruth> definitely opens and under magnet the links appear. They never move to being torrents though
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: did you set the default app as ktorrent for magnetic files
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: I can provide a screenshot if you like
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: that would be nice
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: where can i upload the screenshot ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: imagebin.com
<oracleoftruth> I did. I'm using chrome and it opens ktorrent and adds them. doesn't download though
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: did you right click and start them?
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: http://imagebin.org/219949
<oracleoftruth> in ktorrent? Do I need to do that? Previous install of 12.04 just seemed to do it.
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: wait
<oracleoftruth> ah. tried. No option to start them; looks like they are started but stil not working. I'll take a screenshot
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: its a bug
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: if you could file a bug report
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth:  who are the seeds?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: can you file bug report?
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: sure :)
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: ty
<oracleoftruth> There are no seeds; it doesnt get that far
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: no i mean who much active seeds mentioned in the torrent website
<oracleoftruth> not sure what you mean
<oracleoftruth> ah hang on. I know what you mean. There are loads of seeds; and the same magnet link opens fine in transmission and on another kubuntu 12.04 install I have
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: purge and install ktorrent and try again
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: do you have any pending torrents?
<oracleoftruth> no i havven't sucessfully used it yet
<oracleoftruth> already tried a remove purge and reinstall
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: in that case , purge and install ktorrent
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: oh
<oracleoftruth> could try compiling new version from ktorrent site?
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: start ktorrent from a terminal and see if you get any error messages
<oracleoftruth> good idea: thanks
<Smurphy> Moin
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: done, thanks for help identifying the bug
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: can you get me the report link
<gigix> I'll be following it, I like the new ktp more than kopete and would like it to be functional
<gigix> sure
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-presence-applet/+bug/1022253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022253 in ktp-presence-applet (Ubuntu) "no icon displayed in KDE panel" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: oops sorry, you have to file in bugs.kde.org
<gigix> got to go I'll connect later on, feel free to post comments on the bug report or contact me by IRC
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: ok I'll correct that in the afternoon
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: sure it's not kubuntu related, it's fairly functional in Fedora and Mageia
<oracleoftruth> this any use (hope i don't anger the bot) ~$ ktorrent
<oracleoftruth> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<oracleoftruth> KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<oracleoftruth> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<FloodBotK1> oracleoftruth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: bugs in kde should be reported to bugs.kde.org, packaging bugs in launchpad
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: use paste,kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: use paste.kde.org
<oracleoftruth> http://paste.kde.org/513938/
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: did you try port forwarding?
<oracleoftruth> no but i have tried other routers and same problem. Nothing else has a problem
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: use my nick when chatting, i will get notified then
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: just press p and they press to get my name
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: its the nick tab completion
<oracleoftruth> <phoenix_firebrd> ah thanks!!
<phoenix_firebrd> oracleoftruth: there is no error message related to your problem in what you pasted earlier
<skreech_> kish: KDE is pretty nice
<kish> skreech_, damn you just answered a 6 hour question
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: did my research on the bug kde tracker about the issue with the presence applet for KDE telepathy. It has been already reported and a fix has been committed. I have updated my bug report with a working solution suggested in one of the post which is to enable the applet through the system tray.
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: thats nice, ty
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: can you give me the bug report url
<gigix> sure
<gigix> phoenix_firebrd: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292476
<ubottu> KDE bug 292476 in presence-applet "No status icon when docking presence-applet on a panel" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: did you read about the workaround given in that bug report?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: oops
<gigix> yes and it's working
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: i forgot
<gigix> I mentioned it in my bug report
<phoenix_firebrd> gigix: what is your kde version?
<gigix> 4.8.4
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Any packaging experts around? I used this guide - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ - to make a bunch of packages (mainly for scripts, themes and whatnot) and I've been trying to figure out how to upload them to a PPA. I'm assuming I need to use debuild to generate the necessary .changes files from the .debs I already have, but I've been unable to figure out how. Any help would be much appreciated.
<BluesKaj> contrast, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<contrast> Thanks, BluesKaj
<kefir_> hi
<u19809> hi all, I have 3.2.0-26 kernel installed (after upgrade of 12.04) and now the nouveau driver seems to want to load all the time but I would like the NVIDIA driver. How can I disable that nouveau driver ? I tried with blacklist but that does not seem to have any effect
<BluesKaj> u19809, have you tried the recommended nvidia driver in aadditional drivers in kmenu>apps>system
<u19809> that version installs the 295.44 which has problems for my old NVIDIA card.  I need the latest version
<BluesKaj> no need to disable the nouveau driver
<u19809> but it gets loaded before the NVIDIA and that one does not want to load anymore.
<BluesKaj> which card , u19809 ?
<u19809> GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i
<u19809> XV does not seem to work very well (movies are very shaky)
<BluesKaj> u19809, I have the geforce 7600 gt pci card is yours an onboard or pci ?
<u19809> on board
<BluesKaj> u19809, you can try the xedgers ppa driver 302.17 , dunno
<BluesKaj> dunno if it will work tho
<westyvw> how can i get the notification to add mp3 functionality to k3b to SHUT UP
<mindspin> aloha, wie kann ich denn die schriftfarbe in der Kontrollleiste ändern? vor allem weiß auf grau bei den "popups" empfinde ich als extrem unangenehm.
<L3top> !de | mindspin
<ubottu> mindspin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mindspin> sorry, wrong channelwindow
<L3top> np :)
<mindspin> I 'd like to change the font color in the panel, white on grey is not useable for me, can anybody help? (12.04)
<mindspin> especially the "popup" mesages are not userfriendly in my eyes
<mindspin> I just switched to kde4, being a dy hard kde3-fan who used trinity until it was complete senseless without ofice working and firefox lagging ;-)
<mindspin> so do not judge me to hard, I work with my computer firtsly and have no sense for eyecandy
<mindspin> too even
 * L3top is looking around in system settings mindspin. 
<L3top> Now that you mentioned it, I don't like it either... so once I figure it out I will let you know
<L3top> mindspin: K button/applications/settings/system settings/application appearance   & workspace appearance   /colors
<mindspin> L3top: I tried to solve it there, with no result yet, but I#ll have another try
<mindspin> the other, more important problem is that my broadcom wireless-device is not recognized (its a thinkpad t43)
<mindspin> I installed severals packages with no effect, but I#m sure there is a solution, ucle google did not really help in may case
<L3top> !bcm43
<L3top> grr...
<mindspin> hehe ubottu
<BluesKaj> mindspin, system settings >workspace appearance>desktop theme...perhaps a differnt theme colour will help
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mindspin> good bot
<BluesKaj> minspin , try sudo modprobe b43 , then sudo ifconfig wlan0 up for your wifi
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up,  is the command
<L3top> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<L3top> I see... sorry BluesKaj...
<BluesKaj> L3top, yeah are some legacy firmware info in that URL , not just the bcm43
<mindspin> I love you guys, card is up, I can ping the gateway, but names are not resolved
<L3top> I believe resolv.conf is depreciated... but I would look there.
<mindspin> the wired card resolves fine
<mindspin> I'll have a look
<mindspin> thanks so far, the main problem was not knowing the right module
<mindspin> the rest will be solved with a bitt of fiddling around
<mindspin> great to be back in the kubuntian world
<Daskreech> L3top: Really?
<Daskreech> L3top: what's the replacement for resolv.conf ?
<Daskreech> mindspin: Welcome back!
<L3top> Not sure that it is accurate Daskreech... someone who generally knows things, cant remember who, in #ubuntu said this a few weeks back... I will try and figure out
<Daskreech> L3top: Ok I'll try find out as well
<L3top> resolvconf (tool)
<L3top> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer/ http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<L3top> editing the resolv.conf seems to be overwritten according to docs, each boot... so that tool is used to manage it now
<L3top> Though this may just be for serving...
<L3top> "resolvconf is now used to manage /etc/resolv.conf on all Ubuntu systems."  so... guess that is that... though... that tool isn't installed on my 1204 kubu desktop... so... who knows. I guess maybe that is just if you want to change it.
<BluesKaj> yes l3 Daskreech , list your dns servers here now , /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head,  it will write them into /etc/resolv.conf ...it's weird but it works
<BluesKaj> L3top,^
<BluesKaj> ok , time to set up the BBQ ...finally cool enough to go outside for more than 5 mins
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<duarte> onde eu to
<L3top> ahh awesome... ty BluesKaj.
<L3top> BluesKaj: 104f here. I can only run from AC home to AC car or I will turn to ash like a vampire.
<BluesKaj> L3top, well , relief is on the way if the cool gets down your way....we're 250mi N of Toronto and not used to 90+ temps...it's 77f here atm
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I've a little problem : I'd like to modify a shortcut in Kwin :
<tobiasBora> but when I go in system configuration -> shortcut -> globals shortcut, kwin is absent.
<tobiasBora> How could I see it again ?
<skreech_> BluesKaj: Can that be initiated on the fly?
<ilir_> Hi all
<fouad> Hello, I am using linux-kubuntu on my dell inspiron 5030. My "Disable Touchpad" button (on my keyboard) doesn't work, how can i fix that?
<andres__> help =(
<andres__> ayuda
<andres__> algun latino que me pueda ayudar?
<fouad> Hello, I am using linux-kubuntu on my dell inspiron 5030. My "Disable Touchpad" button (on my keyboard) doesn't work, how can i fix that?
<Daskreech> fouad: check the synaptics config?
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<stripe> hi all, kubuntu12.04 64bit. having problems when  opening the home directory with nautilus from a desktop icon, the file opens then "greys out" for about 3 -5 seconds before it opens on the correct home folder. any ideas?
<Daskreech> Grays out?
<Daskreech> You just installed nautilus on Kubuntu ?
<stripe> Daskreech: the new window is totlay grey, no text or anything, my bad its the standard Dolphin sorry.
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> How many files do you have in ~ ?
<Daskreech> That only happens with me in one directory but it's chock full of files
<stripe> very few, about 15 too 20 files and the bigest is a 56Mb mp4 video
<Daskreech> That should be fine. Does it do it everytime you open it?
<Daskreech>  As in it's not just the first time?
<stripe> Daskreech: It happens about 20% of the time
<Daskreech> if you close it and reopen it does it sometimes happen or does it only do it if you haven't opened it for a while?
<stripe> Daskreech: mainly after it has not been opened for a while
<Daskreech> stripe: Hmm ok cache perhaps>?
<Daskreech> I'd probably open it from the konsole and see if it emits a notice before it goes grey
<stripe> Daskreech:  have got 8Gb ram,  will try from Terminal
<Daskreech> stripe: ah not thecache I was thinking of
<stripe> Daskreech:  no messages when opening from Konsole.
<Daskreech> IT went grey?
<stripe> Daskreech: no it just opened as it is supposed too
<Daskreech> That's good I suppose
<stripe> Daskreech: I will try leaving it for a while and then try again opening from console and see if that does make a difference, thanks for the help mate
<Daskreech> ok
#kubuntu 2013-07-01
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<admini_> Having trouble with rekonq browser, any suggestions?
<admini_> no one is really here
<monkeyjuice> i use chrumium ;)
<monkeyjuice> sorry chromium
<M_Kay> hi which tool can extract audio all/a certain audio tracks from a video if there is more than 2?
<valorie> probably ffmpeg?
<valorie> very configurable
<valorie> not very user friendly, though
<M_Kay> i would like to have a tool with GUI :D
<valorie> M_Kay: VLC maybe be able to do that; I'm not sure
<valorie> Kdenlive probably would as well
<valorie> Blender perhaps can as well?
<M_Kay> i tried kdenlive but it extracted only one track
<M_Kay> vlc and blender ill try them
<valorie> M_Kay: best of luck
<valorie> if nothing else, the kdenlive guys might be some help
<valorie> #kdenlive
<M_Kay> thx for the advice!
<fluxbox> My system is running very unstable
<fluxbox> can any recommend me a help chat on this network ?
<ikonia> fluxbox: what OS are you running
<akoma1s> Hi! Internet searches so far haven't been that fruitful. Anyone knows if LibreOffice 4 in Raring supports the Global Menu (as implemented in plasma-widget-menubar) with the KDE4 VCL plugin?
<apachelogger> VCL?
<apachelogger> generally speaking it supports the global menu specification though
<apachelogger> whether it specifically works with plasma-widget-menubar I do not know
<akoma1s> "SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk loffice" hides the menu bar from the window, it's not appearing in the widget however.
<akoma1s> With any other choice, including kde4, the menu bar stays in the window
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest91442> # dev /
<tester56> hi ... i have a problem with pm-utils ... i have a script of the following form:
<tester56> #!/bin/bash
<tester56> if on_ac_power; then
<tester56> # Reset back to normal settings
<tester56> else
<FloodBotK1> tester56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tester56> # Turn on aggressive power savings
<tester56> everything in the section else gets executed with root rights
<tester56> i need to run some commands only root can run ... so they don't work with sudo
<tester56> but the commands in the first section do not get run with the rights needed
<tester56> how can i change this?
<tester56> so it seems pm-utils calls the scripts in /etc/pm/power.d with different rights when i plug the power on and off
<tester56> power off: full rights
<tester56> power on: no sufficient rights to write into /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<tester56> is this a bug or can this be changed somewhere?
<akoma1s> tester56: add a "logger -t myscript `id`" in that section and watch the syslog for the result
<tester56> which file should i read exactly?
<akoma1s>  /var/log/syslog
<akoma1s> press G to reach the end fast
<akoma1s> (if using less(1))
<tester56> Jul  1 16:50:24 Precision-M4600 myscript: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0      (root)
<akoma1s> mind doing a pastebinit <your_script_file> and pasting the address here?
<tester56> give me a second
<tester56> http://pastebin.com/APjxYTeK
<tester56> file is called powertop.sh
<tester56> akoma1s: for example: echo 'min_power' > '/sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy' gets applied in the second section, but not in the first
<tester56> if I apply it after running sudo su it works
<akoma1s> try put a "sleep 5" right before the line that fails
<akoma1s> putting*
<tester56> i have tried that already
<tester56> did not change anything
<gera1080> op
<gera1080> ^-)
<gera1080> :-)
<tester56> akoma1s: any other ideas?
<akoma1s> just getting up to speed with pm-utils :)
<tester56> that means?
<tester56> i have even tried putting the commands in an external script that is being called ... no change
<tester56> things some commands don't get applied
<tester56> while all the commands in the second section are applied sucessfully
<tester56> i can even write sleep 30 and things don't change
<tester56> bug if I run the command manually after becoming root (sudo su) it works
<tester56> *but
<tester56> but the rights seem to be fine?
<akoma1s> Does running the 'min_power' command by hand when on ac power work?
<tester56> yeah as I wrote "but if I run the command manually after becoming root (sudo su) it works"
<akoma1s> right, sorry
<akoma1s> one sec
<akoma1s> how did you determine that it can't write to that file?
<tester56> 3 commands don't get applied: line 13, line 7 and line 5
<tester56> by checking with powertop
<akoma1s> so, instead of min_power it shows max_performance after you plug in the ac adapter?
<tester56> yeah
<tester56> vim /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<tester56> shows me max performance
<akoma1s> ok
<tester56> strange issue
<tester56> has the script the most powerful rights available?
<tester56> i suppose no
<tester56> the thing is: the script gets called two different times ... and i suppose one time sth. is wrong
<akoma1s> if it is run by pm-utils it should
<tester56> your myscript test says for both times the same
<akoma1s> could you insert a "exec >/tmp/myscript.$$.log 2>&1" after the shebang line?
<tester56> shebang line?
<akoma1s> the #! line
<tester56> and then?
<akoma1s> and replug the power adapter
<akoma1s> afterwards check /tmp for myscript.*.log files
<tester56> no change
<tester56> logfiles are emtpy
<tester56> very strange
<tester56> at least it should complain about missing rights
<akoma1s> indeed :/
<tester56> any other idea?
<akoma1s> could you check if there is a space character right before the "#!" ?
<akoma1s> it shouldn't matter however
<tester56> yeah there is one
<akoma1s> try removing it
<akoma1s> you were lucky it ran at all :)
<tester56> no :-(((
<tester56> no change
<akoma1s> sigh
<tester56> what could be wrong?
<akoma1s> try changing the echo 'min_power' in the first section to echo 'garbage', just so can be sure we get the error messages logged
<akoma1s> so we*
<tester56>  /etc/pm/power.d/powertop.sh: line 12: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<tester56> is there a way to check if it gets applied and is then overwritten by the hardware instantly for any reason?
<tester56> but it has to be the hardware that overwrites, otherwise we would see an error message
<akoma1s> ...or the kernel, for some reason
<akoma1s> there may be, I'm looking into it
<akoma1s> normally you'd use inotify
<tester56> can you reproduce the issue on your machine?
<akoma1s> that's the next item on the plan :)
<tester56> but if the kernel would overwrite it ... why not overwriting when manually appling too?
<akoma1s> heh, just noticed the /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sata_alpm file
<akoma1s> this may be the culprit
<tester56> true) [ "$SATA_ALPM_ENABLE" = true ] && set_sata_alpm min_power;;
<tester56>  39     false) set_sata_alpm max_performance;;
<tester56> *without the 39
<tester56> sound very promising :-))
<akoma1s> yeah, looking for the correct place to set the SATA_ALPM_ENABLE variable now :)
<tester56> and let me guess ... that script is executed after my script?
<tester56> this would explain why my script does not work, does not matter how long I sleep
<akoma1s> powertop.sh sorts before sata_alpm
<tester56> so it is pm-utils itself preventing the script from working, right?
<akoma1s> so probably it's running after your script, indeed
<akoma1s> yes, but I wouldn't advise removing it :)
<tester56> that behaviour should be changed ... why writing a script when it get changed again
<tester56> okay it does not matter ... the main thing is that everything works when the power source is unplugged
<tester56> I'll leave it there, now where we have found the reason
<tester56> sure this is the reason?
<akoma1s> moving it out of the way temporarily
<akoma1s> try moving*
<tester56> haha ... moving it out of the way works :-))))))))
<tester56> i suppose the other files are responsible for the other problems
<tester56> so now it would be nice to find a way to change the priority of the scripts
<tester56> or should I place my scipt in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/ ?
<akoma1s> an easy way out could be renaming your script to zzz_powertop.sh
<akoma1s> so it sorts last of all other scripts
<tester56> solves all issues apart from line 5
<tester56> so there is another part involved :-(
<akoma1s> the "iw dev wlan0 set power_save off" ?
<tester56> yeah
<akoma1s> does this work when running it by hand?
<tester56> yeah
<tester56> erm .-... NO
<tester56> thought i have tried that on before :D
<akoma1s> :)
<tester56> okay ... we'll leave it then ...
<tester56> thank you very very much!
<akoma1s> I was about to ask you what card you had, so I'd buy one for myself too :)
<akoma1s> I have to reload the module to change the power settings
<tester56> but in battery mode it works
<tester56> i suppose this is a kernel thing ...
<tester56> anyway thank you so much!
<akoma1s> np :)
<akoma1s> just a sec before you leave
<tester56> okay
<akoma1s> try  "ip link set dev wlan0 down; sleep 1; iw dev wlan0 set power_save off; ip link set dev wlan0 up" instead of that line
<akoma1s> (you'll lose your internet connection temporarily)
<tester56> not sure if I want to do this
<tester56> do you want to know it ? then I 'll do it for you
<akoma1s> no, it's okay :)
<tester56> okay fine
<akoma1s> I said it in case you really wanted it :)
<akoma1s> one last thing
<tester56> yeah?
<akoma1s> use cat to peek at kernel config files, much easier than vim
<akoma1s> (and works in every case)
<tester56> okay
<akoma1s> that's all, hf :)
<tester56> are you an emacs guy? D
<akoma1s> I like Emacs,
<akoma1s> but I'm using kdevelop at the moment :)
<tester56> lol ... thank you very much ... c ya
<akoma1s> cya :)
<techdion> hello
 * tester56 leaves the chat as happy as never before
<szymon_> hi
<szymon_> hi how i can install java on kubuntu ?
<szymon_> please help me
<swex> hiall
<swex> anybody else have 100 cpu on amarok?
<swex> kubuntu 1304 last updates
<tester56> akoma1s: wanna hear the next challange regarding my script?
<tester56> akoma1s: it does not get run at boot so i would like to place someting in rc.local to make pm-utils run that script
<tester56> akoma1s: any idea?
<vbgunz> my mic used to sound perfect in kubuntu but for some reason, out of nowhere, out of the blue, I am noticing a statcy fizzy hissing anytime I talk. I just came from windows and in there it's flawless, really flawless, so I believe it can't be a hardware issue
<vbgunz> anyhow, I have boost and input settings on so low here they're virtually near mute
<vbgunz> I still get the popping fizzy fuzzy background noise when I talk or whisper, regardless of the input setting, low or high, boost or not. I am running out of ideas on what's causing it and even tried the low latency kernel and it didn't help. anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<Patato> salveeeeee
<Patato> sono millenni che non entro in irc
<Patato> mi serviva aiutino per una mappatura di una tastiera
<BluesKaj> !it  | Patato
<ubottu> Patato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Patato> tanks
<evilcrazyman> #channels
#kubuntu 2013-07-02
<DarthFrog> OK, I need some help from a bigger brain than mine. :-)   The command "find ?.*" does what I want: finds those files that start with a single character (digit)followed by a . then the rest of the file name.
<OerHeks> Darkwing, nice to know
<DarthFrog> But if I use it to develop a shell script, viz. "for i in `find ?.*`; do echo $i; done" it prints out the individual words of each file name on a separate line instead of the entire file name on one line as I need.
<OerHeks> err DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: I figured you meant me but fumbled the tab completion. :-)
<DarthFrog> My goal is to develop a shell script that will rename files from 1.*, 2.* to 01.*, 02.*, and so on.
<DarthFrog> but not to touch files already properly named 10.*, 11.*, etc.
<DarthFrog> Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> DarthFrog, simular like this cd numer issue ?? > https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124712
<OerHeks> c/numer/number
<DarthFrog> OerHeks:  have I ever let you know that you are the wind beneath my wings?  :-)  Thank you, that's exactly what I want to do.
<OerHeks> I want to find a better playlist editor for cd's with a "Ft artist bla bla" or compilation cd's that messes up the database
<OerHeks> Clementine is nice, btw
 * OerHeks struggles with MTV unplugged artists and such
<akoma1s> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akoma1s> sigh
<akoma1s> how do I interrogate this bot?
<akoma1s> it won't answer queries
<mrafcho001> I upgraded to kernel 3.10 and I'm having a strange problem where my laptop's display is Black (not off), but external displays work just fine. As far as I can tell KDE thinks that the laptop display is working fine. Any ideas why only my laptop display is black?
<akoma1s> mrafcho001: try this:   for i in `xrandr | awk '($1 ~ "-") {print $1}'`; do xrandr --output "$i" --auto; done
<akoma1s> or is it the brightness that is too low?
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: nothig is coming up
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: The dispaly is definitely on, i can see the backlight dimming and brightening up when I use my Fn key shortcut, but its just displaying black color.
<akoma1s> mrafcho001:
<akoma1s> does the mouse cursor appear in that screen?
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: It does not display, but there "space" since i can drag it around in what would be that screen's real estate
<akoma1s> right
<akoma1s> could you do a  { xrandr; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log; } | pastebinit
<akoma1s> and paste the address here?
<mrafcho001> sure
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: http://pastebin.com/QFk1mBNU
<akoma1s> thanks
<akoma1s> heh, my initial command wouldn't have worked for you anyway :)
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: if it helps, with the 3.9 series kernels, everything works well, I'm not sure why only 3.10 is being uncooperative
<akoma1s> ok, a few more questions then:
<akoma1s> 1. which ubuntu version you're using?
<mrafcho001> Kubuntu 13.04 with mainline kernel 3.10
<akoma1s> and 2. have you enabled the xorg-edgers PPA?
<mrafcho001> I don't believe I have
<akoma1s> you could try that as a next step
<akoma1s> if it doesn't solve the problem,
<akoma1s> try Saucy next
<akoma1s> btw, is there some specific reason you're trying the 3.10 kernel?
<mrafcho001> not a very solid reason, but with every iteration my laptop has been working better and better, so I've kept upgrading
<mrafcho001> things like sleep, Fn keys, brightness, started out as not working
<mrafcho001> to working quite well
<mrafcho001> figured 3.10 would have more improvements
<akoma1s> same as for all of us then :)
<akoma1s> well, Intel's drivers are a bit fragile, so the best I could suggest is try, and if it doesn't work, just revert to the previous version
<mrafcho001> i've tried that already actually
<akoma1s> is there anything on your laptop that doesn't work on 3.8/3.9?
<mrafcho001> its fragile, 1/5 boots none of the Fn keys will work, i only reboot my laptop when i upgrade kernel, so its never been much of an issue
<mrafcho001> but i'd like for that to go away
<akoma1s> I see :/
<akoma1s> If you're feeling brave, you could try following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting , reporting bugs along the way.
<mrafcho001> so whats xorg-edgers ppa? I've heard it mentioned before
<akoma1s> I usually just remap the non-functioning keys to their Win+Alt equivalents, eg. Win+Alt+F8 instead of Fn+F8
<akoma1s> it has the latest graphics stack, for testing purposes
<akoma1s> if you're using the latest kernel, you most definitely want to use it
<mrafcho001> it doesnt seem to be helping
<mrafcho001> this is just the weirdest issue
<akoma1s> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<mrafcho001> i guess ill stick with the 3.9 series for now, maybe things will be better in 3.10.1 hah
<mrafcho001> akoma1s: thanks for your help
<akoma1s> so, if I understand correctly, the Fn keys work for you in 3.10?
<mrafcho001> seem to work fine, though most of the time they work in 3.9, its on the occasion boot up that they dont work. Its probably a kernel module failing to load for some odd reason. Never had the insentive to look into it
<akoma1s> I see,
<akoma1s> that's definitely a kernel problem problem then, probably some race issue between drivers
<akoma1s> sorry I couldn't be of much help, I'm usually more capable with the laptop in front of me :/
<mrafcho001> yeah, i know how it is
<mrafcho001> thanks for trying though
<mrafcho001> its appreciated
<akoma1s> np
<akoma1s> have you filed a bug report for your laptop?
<gork> hi there, anybody want to chat? i'm looking for somebody in order to practice my english...
<Novinek> hello
<Novinek> can somebody help me? :-)
<Novinek> (adding new card)
<stefano> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Yud_Zroc> any guides to customizing KDE?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<turgay> chromium synchronization does not work
<turgay> why ?
<crysler> ciao a tutti
<puff> There doesn't seem to be a hibernate/suspend-to-disk option, is this hidden somewhere?
<maximus2> UUU SO LONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maximus2> AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maximus2> CANT TAKE IT
<maximus2> ....-_-
<maximus200000000> DDDD
<maximus239239893> DAMIT
<maximus239239893>  OOPS
<SYCHO_IDIOT_OF_D> DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<valorie> turgay: chromium synchro -- do you mean access to tabs from other devices?
<valorie> if so, works great for me
<turgay> valorie: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/185277?hl=en
<turgay> this setting does it work ?
<valorie> yes, works for me perfectly
<valorie> the key once you turn on syncing on each device, is to open a blank tab
<valorie> that's where you'll find the little "link" at the right-hand bottom which says Other devices
<valorie> right next to Web Store
<valorie> off to dinner now.....
#kubuntu 2013-07-03
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Zeadar> the mouse cursor disappears when it's not moved for a few seconds... is this some kind of KDE homerun bug?
<yossarianuk> is kubuntu planning to have kde 4.10.5 in 13.04?
<yossarianuk> 4.10.4 came out a few days ago I notcied.
<yossarianuk> and is there a kde release 'plan' for kubuntu anywhere ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Might be a good idea to ask around in #kubuntu-devel
<yossarianuk> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> how can i contribute to kde by testing?
<shrini> is kde uses autopilot for testing?
<lordievader> shrini: If you want to become part of the Kubuntu Testers Team talk to Riddel about it in #kubuntu-devel.
<shrini> lordievader: thanks
<shrini> will check with him
<lorddelta> Does anyone know where I can go to learn more about the Device Notifier functionality?
<lorddelta> I'm attempting to integrate a mounting script with it, but there doesn't seem to be a clear path forward for doing this
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lorddelta> lordievader: 'noon
<lordievader> Hey lorddelta
<mr-rich> When I do tab completion in konsole, it will append a space to the end of directories instead of a / (slash) ... any way to fix this?
<afiefh> Hello, I just connected my Kubuntu PC to the TV, but I'm not getting any audio over the hdmi connection, manually setting the output device for aplay (aplay  -D plughw:0,8 file.wav) does produce a sound though
<aseny> hi everyone im interested in learning how to develop kubuntu apps can anyone help me
<aseny> hi everyone i am new here and i want a good place to start learning Kubuntu development
<DarthFrog> Hi aseny.  This is not a developer's channel.  Rather, this channel is user to user support for Kubuntu.  The devs hang out in #kubuntu-devel.
<aseny> thanks
<Unit193> Riddell: Howdy, got a sec?
<seronis> is there any major quality difference between OpenJDK and oracle java currently ?
<Riddell> Unit193: you pinged?
<Unit193> Riddell: Yes sir, got a quick sec?
<Riddell> Unit193: sure go ahead
<crazyeagle> anyone has move their encrypted home dir to a new partition?
<izanagi> encrypted = slower?
<crazyeagle> how much slower
<crazyeagle> but have you done it
<izanagi> just askin, never done it
#kubuntu 2013-07-04
<claycorn> i need to restore my kdc
<claycorn> bring back the wallpapers
<claycorn> any  tips?//
<kdef> damn, I hate quassel!
<kdef> why do all the kde programs completely suck?
<kdef> file -> networks -> configure networks...
<kdef> but, it won't let me add a new network lol
<claycorn> need to restore my desktop
<kdef> I enter the new network but then the 'ok' greys out... lol   crappy program
<kdef> amarok is good.... and I don't use k3b much anymore...
<kdef> oh, I figured it out... nevermind... but, it's not intuitive...sorry
<ss_haze> happy 4.20 kubuntu team
<claycorn> need to restore kdc
<claycorn> help
<claycorn> kde
<psingh> Does anyone have tips to make kde-telepathy work with google-talk audio calls?
<valorie> psingh: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/KDE-Telepathy-0-4-supports-audio-and-video-calls-1615843.html
<psingh> Thx!
<valorie> should be supported for quite awhile now....
<psingh> valorie, my input channel stream shows blank in k-mixer when I use kde-telepathy.  I have a usb video cam, and am using the mic for google-tak audio calls.  It works spradically.  Otherwise the mic works fine in other applications.  Any thoughts?
<valorie> do you have pavucontrol installed?
<valorie> I would use that rather than kmix
<valorie> kmix seems to lose control to alsa and/or pulseaudio
<valorie> lately
<valorie> like: useless
<psingh> I had installed paman which helps you set Pulse Audio channels.  Is pavucontrol for Phonon or Pulseaudio?
<valorie> PA
<valorie> you don't need to control phonon
<valorie> it just does its job quietly
<psingh> I thought KDE only used Phonon?  Hummm.  I C.
<valorie> paman is fine, I guess
<valorie> I've not used it
<valorie> psingh: different layers
<psingh> And kde-telepathy relies on Pule Audio?
<psingh> ioc
<valorie> think of linux sound like a crazy layer cake
<psingh> Let me try pavucontrol
<valorie> confusing but delicious
<psingh> Ha Ha. Thanks for this info.  I'm coming back to KDE after some years, and it lfeels like a "ghost town" finding current info  on line, so I reall appreciater this tip.
<valorie> google is your buddy
<valorie> really, there is lots of good info, especially at userbase
<valorie> that's http://userbase.kde.org
<psingh> Google has bee no buddy of mine lately!  I'll keep digging; I'm sure part of it is me havin to learn twhat search terms to use.
<valorie> sure; asking the right questions is always step one
<valorie> irc is there when you need us
<psingh> :)
<Trel> In a default kubuntu install 13.04, where would I control what services/daemons start automatically at boot?
<conrad> hi
<valorie> Trel: have you looked in systemsettings?
<valorie> Trel: System Administration > Startup and Shutdown
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> got a question about cloning an HD -> bigger SSD:  I have a 100 MB /boot on my HD that I want to merge with /, and copy it over to the SSD... how can I do this without pain?
<Roey> that is to say, I do not want to have a separate /boot partiiton on the SSD.
<claycorn> hello?
<Roey> hihi
<claycorn> i cant change my wallpaper
<claycorn> i think kde is broke
<claycorn> any help would be nice
<valorie> what happens when you right-click on the desktop?
<claycorn> nothing
<valorie> wow
<valorie> can you access systemsettings from alt+f2 or kickoff?
<claycorn> wait a sec
<claycorn> nope
<claycorn> i dint know bout kickoff
<valorie> kickoff is the 'real' name for the kmenu
<valorie> some people use an alternate launcher though
<claycorn> oh i have the launcher like the start in windows
<valorie> anyway, it's a bit extreme, but you might have to log out, go to a console, and rename your .kde folder
<valorie> right, that's called kickoff
<valorie> don't misunderstand: do NOT delete your .kde folder
<claycorn> ok
<valorie> just move it/rename it
<valorie> you'll have to do that while logged out
<claycorn> how do i do that?
<valorie> when you log back in, you can move back in the stuff you like
<valorie> do you know how to get to a console?
<claycorn> um no
<valorie> control+alt+f2
<claycorn> ohh ok i knew that
<valorie> ok
<claycorn> what then?
<valorie> and do you know how to get back?
<valorie> some people panic
<claycorn> nope
<Roey> hello valorie
<valorie> control+alt+f6 or 7 or 8
<Roey> valorie!
<Roey> hey
<claycorn> oks
<valorie> just try some till you get back to a gui
<valorie> you can even practice that part now
<valorie> BUT you will have to log out for the .kde renaming to work, ok?
<valorie> hi Roey
<claycorn> when i get to the console what do i do?
<valorie> so, to rename it, you'll have to log in as you
<Roey> Val, question about best practices here... I have HDs that I want to clone to an SDD
<claycorn> ok let me try it brb
<valorie> then: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<Roey> valorie:  on my HD, there is a 100-MB /boot partition that I want to fold into the / on the SSD
<Roey> valorie:  I don't know the order of operations to perform though.
<valorie> Roey: beyond my expertise
<Roey> ah
<Roey> gotcha
<valorie> I would google a bit before trying that
<claycorn> when i get back on terminal?
<valorie> the thing is, your boot partition is marked in the partition tables
<valorie> it isn't just about moving stuff
<valorie> claycorn: did you see what I wrote for you?
<valorie> you might want to write it on some paper
<valorie> then: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<claycorn> i copied it
<valorie> ok
<claycorn> brb
<valorie> so log out -- you'll miss us for awhile
<valorie> luck.....
<valorie> Roey: you might ask someone like sandsmark who knows the ins and outs of disks
<valorie> he's the maintainer of filelight
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ahhhh
<Roey> what's that?
<valorie> graphical way to see what's on your disks
<valorie> it's an awesome little app
<Roey> like the KDE file size view?
<Roey> (which I wish were faster.  Whelp.  Maybe once I switch to SSD)
<valorie> it's pretty
<valorie> *looks* like a disk
<valorie> Roey: I didn't know you ran kubuntu
<valorie> I thought you were one of the fedora-heads
<Roey> I've been running it for years now ;)
<valorie> ok
<Roey> I didn't know you provided support here!
<valorie> when I can
<Roey> ahhhh haha nawww I got off red hat back in 1998
<Roey> nice :)
<valorie> usually silent, since I don't know enough
<Roey> I see
<valorie> if claycorn comes back, then score!
<Roey> aweemawep aweemawep
<valorie> hmmm, still no claycorn
<Guest61655> Is there any setting to choose what monitor (in a dual monitor setup) windows open on?
<claycorn> val?
<Roey> valorie:  Filelight is nice, thanks!
<valorie> I like how you can get more general info, or more specific
<valorie> it's helped me in a jam a couple of times
<Roey> nice
<Roey> valorie:  do you find it easier on the eyes than FileSize View?
<valorie> gosh, I can't even remember that one
<valorie> ever since I found file light, I never use anything else
<valorie> at one point i looked at a few
<valorie> including something built into konqueror
<Roey> filesize view
<Roey> in Koqneuror and Dolphin
<Roey> alright, I'm heading to bed
<Roey> good night, valorie & all
<valorie> niters
 * Roey competes in competitive napping
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<simion314> hi all, it sucks this KDE vs Mir thing, If i have to chose betwen KDE and ubuntu I think I will run ubuntu with my favorite apps
<tsimpson_> simion314: don't listen to FUD
<simion314> tsimpson_: yes, i hope technical things will win, and I think Mir will be more stable and polish then wayland for some time
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Walex> simion314: on the Mir/Wayland story, most people miss the #1 point.
<simion314> Walex: what is that? that Mir will be on our computers this year?
<Walex> simion314: noooooo, nothing as complicated as that.
<Walex> simion314: it is that Mir is designed to use Android binary GPU drivers. That is incredibly important.
<Walex> simion314: I hope everybody has alredy figured out that the Ubuntu strategy is 80-90% tablet/phone and 10-20% desktop and server.
<Walex> Mir being binary compatible with Android GPU drivers is an enormous advantage over Wayland for tablet/phone use, and perhaps in general/
<simion314> Walex: I know, also Red hat(that is behind Wayland) has no financial intrest to put too much effort into desktop stuff
<OerHeks> Clever thinking of Mark
<Walex> so the technical merits of Mir/Wayland/X11 are really a secondayr issue, as long as each more or less works to some extent. Mir could even be rather worse than Wayland or X. but will still probably win because of that binary compatibility.
<BluesKaj> we can tell where he's headed , to make money , so this open software philosphy is eventually going away in favour of enterprise. Capitalism is great for him , but what about the rest of us? ..I don't plan on doing my computing on a 5" screen
<apachelogger> #kubuntu-offtopic pleaese
<simion314> BluesKaj: I do not think Mark wants to make money for himself he has enough, he wants money for Canonical to invest in development
<Walex> the irony in the Kubuntu decision of not supporting Mir is that Plasma Live is so good on tablet/phone, and Mir is going to be pretty good for that.
<BluesKaj> Ididn't say it was for himself , of course he wants to expand his company and increasiing revenue is the obvious choice
<BluesKaj> ok , let's take this to offtopic
<Walex> for people who want to try Plasma Active: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Installation
<oye> How do you close a private conversation window in Quassel?
<SonikkuAmerica> Kill its tab
<oye> Cool; but how?
<oye> Any keyboard shortcuts or mouse button input?
<SonikkuAmerica> oye: How about Ctrl+W?
<oye> SonikkuAmerica: Thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> oye: Ctrl+W closes a window within just about any app
<oye> AFAIK, in mIRC it is ctrl+Z, in Xchat I don't know because I don't use it, and in irssi.. well :-)
<oye> Anyway, it worked :-) Thanks, again, for the tip.
<tester56> i have both, qt4 and qt5 installed, but for any reason qt5 is default, but i want qt4 to be default ...
<tester56> how to change this?
<lorddelta> Um, where is plasmoidviewer?
<lorddelta> I'm supposed to be able to get it by installing kde-workspace-bin
<lorddelta> ...but its not in that package....
<tester56> lorddelta: install plasmate
<lorddelta> So where did it disappear off to, or did it get replaced by something else?
<tester56> lorddelta: that's a known issue, packagers are aware
<lorddelta> tester56: thanks, is that documented somewhere? I'm still just working my way around the plasma docs myself.
<tester56> you mean the issue that kde-workspace-bin is suggested instead?
<tester56> lorddelta: plasmoidviewer moved to package plasmate ... that's a packaging issue ...
<Ketrel> In a default kubuntu install 13.04, where would I control what services/daemons start automatically at boot?
<tester56> services of what stage? you mean services that require x or services that are started by rc.local?
<lorddelta> tester56: sure, but does anyone other than you know this? Its great the package maintainers are aware, I was not.
<BluesKaj> system settings>stsrtup&shutdown>system services
<BluesKaj> Ketrel,^
<tester56> was just about to write it :D
<Ketrel> I'm talking about RC services.  (Prior to X)
<Ketrel> does what BluesKaj still apply?
<tester56> lorddelta: shadeslayer is aware ...
<lorddelta> tester56, assuming that was directed at me, ok, I suppose...
<tester56> lorddelta: no ... to BluesKaj
<Ketrel> oops, left out a word, does what BluesKaj *said* still apply?
<tester56> Ketrel, not for the services you want to configure (prior to X)
<lorddelta> tester56: not that you are aware but your '...' responses imply that a) you think I am stupid b) there was some obvious way I should have known this...not saying you are actually implying either thing mind, only that your language suggests as much. Your responses would indicate nevertheless that I would have some way of knowing this other than asking in here :P
<Ketrel> tester56: in that case where would those be editable.  (I just want to stop a few from starting without having to remove the actual programs)
<tester56> Ketrel, blacklist them ... could you name the service you want to stop?
<Ketrel> tester56: I don't think that's what I am talking about.  I remember there's some way to edit which ones run at each RC level.
<Ketrel> Does kubunutu still use the default directories for that, or has it changed to another system?
<BluesKaj> Ketrel, besisdes the services in sys settings check the session management option >applications to be excluded... . add the apps there to stop them from loading at startup
<Ketrel> BluesKaj: I'm not talking about KDE services and applications.  I'm talking about daemons which are starting prior to X.
<BluesKaj> which daemons?
<tester56> Ketrel, could be that there is a graphical application to adjust this ... but none I am aware of
<Ketrel> tester56: I don't need a graphical one, I'm mainly trying to find out if kubnutu still uses the standard RC system.  I know it uses a lot of non-standard replacements, such as kickstart for services.
<Ketrel> or is it upstart, I forget the name
<BluesKaj> upstart yeah
<Ketrel> But yeah, did this replace runlevels as well or is that still standard?  If it's still using the standard runlevels and init symlinks, I know what to do already.
<BluesKaj> update-rc.d still work s , if that means anything
<Ketrel> BluesKaj: yep, if that works I'm gold.
<Ketrel> Main thing I wanted was to install WICD so I can easily manage my network connections in the event of X failing without having to resort to too much use of wpa_supplicant manually)
<BluesKaj> run it and see
<Ketrel> But I did not want wicd to start automatically as a service
<BluesKaj> Ketrel, which wifi chip?
<Ketrel> BluesKaj: sadly broadcom, it works from KDE, but when I use wpa_suppplicant I can't seem to make it work
<Walex> Ketrel: 'wpa_gui' is not too bad...
<BluesKaj> Ketrel, most BCMs don't need wpa_suplicant afaik
<Ketrel> BluesKaj: wouldn't it need it for wpa2 protected wifi?
<Ketrel> Walex: wpa_gui isn't an option if I'm not in X.
<Guest74248> close
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> how do i get rid of this WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to:...kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> n8w, are you using chromium-browser ?
<n8w> BluesKaj, ye i do...but i get this when running python script interactin with a web service
<n8w> BluesKaj, since i dont run chrome from cmd i cant see any output...but perhaps running it from cmd would show it
<BluesKaj> well, something in your networking setup is calling the the keyring service and afaik , it's used only by chromium-browser
<BluesKaj> on kde
<BluesKaj> next ti just  leave the user and pw blank and hit enter , it shouldn't bother you anymore afterwards
<BluesKaj> next time
<lorddelta> blugh key-rings
<lorddelta> they never seem to be configured properly
<lorddelta> I just kinda ignore those warnings these days
<lorddelta> I really know I shouldn't though, nearly got locked out of my wireless setup one time as a result
<jabberwocky_> what is the channel name for kubuntu development? (e.g. ubuntu-next for ubuntu)
<yofel> jabberwocky_: #kubuntu-devel
<jabberwocky_> thanks yofel!
<Guest61655> Is there any setting to choose what monitor (in a dual monitor setup) windows open on?
<[uzver]> Guest61655: maybe set primary monitor or something like that
<Guest61655> uzver: I've got the moniter i'd like to be the primary set as the primary, but windows still open on the other monitor.
<[uzver]> Guest61655: what video card do u have?
<Guest61655> some embedded intel
<[uzver]> Guest61655: it's laptop?
<Guest61655> Desktop.
<[uzver]> Guest61655: what exact model of embedded intel's video?
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , do you know how can i disable automount of usb storage in Kubuntu ?
<SaEeDIRHA> i am using kubuntu 12.04.2
<OerHeks> aplications > settings > automount settings ( i am on 13..04)
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a Saucy daily build of Kubuntu Active?
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica, sure, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Isn't that /kubuntu-active/ ?
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: thx, found it.
<SonikkuAmerica> I hope they fixed the kwinactive-keeps-crashing-when-I-pull-the-top-bar-down bug
<OerHeks> Ah, wrong page, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Yep.
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Are we moving to PA 3 yet?
<honey> huh
<SonikkuAmerica> !plasma-active
<SonikkuAmerica> Shoot
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu Active is Kubuntu with Plasma Active for ARM and x86 tablets
<SonikkuAmerica> (although I haven't seen an ARM build yet)
#kubuntu 2013-07-05
<goddard> is it normal for a dist upgrade message to pop up and ask for a password but then do nothing
<goddard> or at least not visually show anything
<goddard> how am i suppose to know if it is running?
<goddard> anyone know?
<ahoneybun> goddard: what version are you on?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<miroslav_> hi all
<lordievader> Hey miroslav_
<Costeelation> hi to all
<Costeelation> how can i have animated wallpaper in kubuntu 12.04?
<lordievader> Hey Costeelation
<Costeelation> hey bro :)
<Costeelation> lordievader: you know how have animated wallpapers?
<Costeelation> i was trying to install dreamdesktop but i cant, i try reporting a bug to the creators
<lordievader> Costeelation: There is a package somewhere with a couple of animated wallpaper, but I forgot what package it was. Let me look it up.
<Costeelation> thank youu
<lordievader> Costeelation: I thought it was plasma-wallpapers-addons.
<Costeelation> ok i am installing it :D
<Costeelation> and other thing, you remember the name of the the java plugin for firefox?
<lordievader> Costeelation: I have a feeling it is not really what you are looking for though.
<lordievader> Costeelation: Phew no, sorry.
<Costeelation> oh well i remeber it, icedtea7-plugin :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zorael> Isn't there a tool in the repos to conveniently tweak package dependencies? Concretely I want to remove akonadi-server's hard dependency of akonadi-backend-mysql.
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> I love you guys
<gotwig> Kubuntu 13.10 is awesome :>
<Kenjiro> let me try another thing...
<Kenjiro> nope, that didn't work too :(
<Kenjiro> I tried adding my user to the groups pulse and audio
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: the headset is a USB device
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, it's not the heqadset it's the soundcard the headset connects to
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: it is a USB headset, so it is its own soundcard, right?
<Kenjiro> it doesn't use the onboard soundcard, for example
<Kenjiro> if I use "aplay -l" it shows me:
<Kenjiro> card 1: LX3000 [Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Kenjiro> card 0 is the onboard Intel, etc
<gotwig> can you help
<gotwig> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<gotwig> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: quick qml
<rumpl> cheers,
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, sudo gstreamer-properties, a GUI will open. After configuring, a reboot may be in order
<rumpl> I have a noob question, maybe someone is keen to answer it ..
<BluesKaj> this will give a gui to configure your headset
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro,^
<e8hffff> rumpl:  jsut say your question and see if people reply
<gotwig> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: quick qml , which packages do I need?
<rumpl> I installed Kubuntu yesterday and today there are some updates, now the updater ask for a autorisation password, but the Pass entered during install does not work for this requirement
<rumpl> any work around ?
<gotwig> rumpl: did it contain strange charachters?
<e8hffff> rumpl:  you should have a user password that should somewaht be able to defien the root password wwhich is needed for updates.  you can do updates manually in command line terminal
<rumpl> no
<gotwig> rumpl: so, do you want to reset the password?
<e8hffff> rumpl: to assign the password to the root, you type: sudo passwd root
<rumpl> if possible, yes
<gotwig> rumpl: of course its possible =)
<gotwig> rumpl: boot into recovery mode, and do what e8hffff said ;X
<BluesKaj> gotwig, perhaps you should stick with your questions in kde , crossposting is frowned upon
<e8hffff> rumpl: your user password should work for prompted graphical password entries though
<gotwig> BluesKaj: keep k00l..
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | gotwig
<ubottu> gotwig: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rumpl> sudo... etc ask only for a pass and its a dead circle.... so I try to boot in secure mode
<gotwig> how can I get qtquick 2.0 in ubuntu
<gotwig> do I have to use PPA?
<e8hffff> gotwig: have you looked into the ubuntu sdk? since they are planning on using qtq2
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: let me try that. Sorry for the delay. Was checking some problems on 3 servers :(
<gotwig> e8hffff: ubuntu-sdk is already in multiverse/universe
<gotwig> what is the easiest way to get all the dependencies of a qmake project
<Kenjiro> I am installing gstreamer-tools
<Kenjiro> hmmm gstreamer-properties is not there. :(
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, run, sudo gstreamer-properties in the terminal
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: it says the command is not found
<Kenjiro> sudo: gstreamer-properties: command not found
<rumpl> so... didnt work; password unchaned due to authentification tocken error
<Kenjiro> so I am trying to find which package must be installed to have it :(
<rumpl> cant even log into my own wifi due to KDE wallet
<BluesKaj> no : after sudo
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, ^
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, bummer , does lsusb show the headset ?
<Kenjiro> sure thing
<Kenjiro> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 045e:070f Microsoft Corp.
<Kenjiro> as I said, it works on dragonplayer
<Kenjiro> but doesn't work on any browser, or mplayer, or vlc
<BluesKaj> ok would you like to make it the default ?
<Kenjiro> and I typed "sudo gstreamer-properties", the command is not found
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: that's the idea, having it as default
<Kenjiro> I even set that on the multimedia section of system settings (KDE)
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, yes , the gstreamer-prorperties is no longera valid command , unfortunately
<Kenjiro> I believe that's why it is working for dragonplayer, which relies on KDE
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: ok ;)
<Kenjiro> I can live with that *grin*
<BluesKaj> it would be great to find what the kernel module driver name is for the headset, snd.nameof_driver
<rumpl> any other idea how to fix ?
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, could you pastebin the output of cat /proc/asound/modules
<Kenjiro> hold on
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/2418349
<Kenjiro> and just in case, I updated that with the output of "aplay -l"
<Kenjiro> woops, the URL changed ;)
<Kenjiro> http://pastebin.ca/2418351 <-- this one
<BluesKaj> Kenjiro, ok sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio , then add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf,  options snd_usb_audio index=0 , then below that, options snd_hda_intel index=1 , save the file and reboot
<BluesKaj> this should solididfy the default sound setup on your pc
<BluesKaj> err solidify, Kenjiro
<Kenjiro> let me try it, hold on
<georgelappies> hi all, thanks for everybody involved in getting 4.10.5 to us :)
<Kenjiro> let's reboot and see what happens ;)
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: thanks for now. BRB
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: hi again
<Kenjiro> ok, now I typed "aplay -l" and the headset is the default "sound card"
<BluesKaj> ok , i shoulkd have mentioned to setup the headset in sytem settings>multimedia>phonon >device prefrence , Kenjiro
<BluesKaj> and the outputs in the phonon device hardware tab as well
<BluesKaj> ok , Kenjiro I have some things to do for an hr or so ...hope it all works now , if not install pavucontrol , it usually helps as well , it's the pulseaudio GUI
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: thanks for now.
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: I had already set audio stuff on phonon (system settings). There it is working
<Kenjiro> on mplayer or vlc... no way :(
<Kenjiro> let me try on a browser
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: yep, not working there too :(
<Kenjiro> don't know if any codecs could be missing :(
<gotwig> any idea how to install qt quick 2.0 in ubuntu
<Kenjiro> BluesKaj: in fact... I tried playing an mp3 file with mplayer and it complained about missing mpg123 codec
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: did you check a box about installing third party things during the installation>
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 32bit 12.04 LTS, machine is upgraded to 8GB RAM, so I need either -pae or go 64 bit. the latter would be nice of course, question is: any easy way to do it or need a full reinst?
<tsimpson> DexterF: if you want to move from 32 to 64bit, you need a reinstall. for -pae you can just install linux-generic-pae and linux-headers-generic-pae
<DexterF> tsimpson: -pae viable or has it tripwires?
<tsimpson> as long as your CPU supports PAE (grep -i pae /proc/cpuinfo), it just works
<tsimpson> DexterF: the fact that all kernels from 12.10 onwards are PAE enabled should give you some assurance that it "just works" (TM)
<lorddelta> gotwig: #ubuntu? this is #kubuntu?
<lorddelta> Anyways I think your question is better served by #qt, qtquick isn't a special package AFAIK
<tsimpson> qtquick 2 is part of Qt 5
<tsimpson> gotwig: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ tells you how to get Qt 5 as well as the Ubuntu SDK (if you want it)
<DexterF> tsimpson: that makes my day a lot easier, tis a 12.04 lts tho :) ill just add that -pae kernel
<gotwig> tsimpson: thanks
<gotwig> tsimpson: it worked for me, I had to install the qt5 declarative
<gotwig> tsimpson: now, I have other problems. I cant play any video file
<geri> hi i cant run any update from any mirror using sudo apt-get update....but i can ping them
<geri> any ideas?
<geri> it just stops here: 0% [Connecting to mirrors.mit.edu (18.7.29.125)] [Connecting to extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.33)]
<Kenjiro> ahoneybun: I did that
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: so your missing mpg123
<Kenjiro> I did a "dpkkg -l *mpg*", the result was
<Kenjiro> ii  mpg123                               1.14.4-1                amd64                   MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player
<Kenjiro> ii  libmpg123-0:amd64                    1.14.4-1                amd64                   MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio decoder (shared library)
<Kenjiro> ahoneybun: any hints?
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: sudo apt-get install libmpg123
<Kenjiro> that package doesn't exist on 13.04 repositories
<Kenjiro> but I tried installing libmpg123-0, which is already here ;)
<ahoneybun> install the mpg123 package then
<Kenjiro> it is installed already
<ahoneybun> oh
<Kenjiro> ;)
<Kenjiro> so weird
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kenjiro> installing...
<Kenjiro> on a second look... mplayer says it was compiled WITHOUT mpg123
<Kenjiro> so it tries to use ffmpeg
<Kenjiro> well... thanks ahoneybun and BluesKaj
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: nothing?
<Kenjiro> for now I will have to stop testing it, because now I am accessing the computer remotely, so I won't be able to tell if the sound did work on that headset *LOL*
<ahoneybun> oh lol
<Kenjiro> I'll check that on monday ;)
<ahoneybun> ok
<Kenjiro> really thanks for your time and attention ahoneybun and BluesKaj
<ahoneybun> Kenjiro: np
<Kenjiro> I was really at a loss, because on my old slackware installation the USB headset worked like a charm.
<Kenjiro> So I believed that on Kubuntu it would work as easily
<Kenjiro> at least on kubuntu I could install lightworks without problems *LOL*
<Trel> I installed aurorae and then uninstalled it.  However, now the get new themes, it's not working. Rather than list themes, it's just showing "configuration file not found: 'aurorae.knsrc'"
<n0yd> Could someone do me a favor and pastebin their ~/.bashrc? I made a mistake and rm'd it :(
<n0yd> Preferably the stock one, but if it has added bits that fine
<Trel> n0yd: http://pastebin.ca/2418398
<n0yd> Trel: awesome thank you
<n0yd> Trel: how familiar are you with bash?
<n0yd> I have a script I want to run for a motd (for local session and ssh) but I am not sure how to go about doing it.
<Trel> Not very.  I just have a week old install in which I haven't touched the file
<n0yd> heh ok
<Trel> For what I asked, how can I get KDE's GHNS to point to the default search locaiton?
<n0yd> im not familiar with that term (ghns)
<n0yd> I am pretty experience with Linux in general, but I actually just started using KDE a few weeks ago, first time since KDE 3.x
<Trel> n0yd: it's what loads when you click the "get new decorations" button.
<Trel> Something I installed over wrote the location it went to, and now that it's gone, broke it
<n0yd> oh, get hot new stuff?
<Trel> yes
<n0yd> Ya I have no idea. I havent even changed the look of my install yet, besides changing the way the window borders are displayed a little bit
<n0yd> Basically moving the titles to the center in grey, and the rest blue
<Trel> Yeah, I was just looking through theme options and aurorae broke GHNS lol
<n0yd> Im just happy with how much more stable KDE seems to be compared to Gnome3, gnome3 you have to add so much to it via extensions and such that it ends up being unstable imho
<n0yd> I havent had one KDE related crash in the past 3 weeks.  That would never happen if I was still on gnome
<n0yd> Trel: I was trying to add something like this, http://fuzzyslogicblog.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/ubuntu-dynamic-motd/
<n0yd> But local, not just remote ssh
<lorddelta> I have a bunch of old (decrepit) menu entries in my Kickoff launcher. What is the best way to go about cleaning these up?
<n0yd> in the applications menu?
<n0yd> lorddelta: can you do what you want by right clicking the kickoff menu, and going to "edit appl,ications"?
<n0yd> it should
<n0yd> I can edit everything in the menu via that
<n0yd> Trel: dang, part of that bashrc screwed me up
<Trel> That should be default, what happened?
<n0yd> Cause I had a modifcation for bash completion for apt-fast
<n0yd> its alright
<n0yd> I can just reinstall apt-fast and it should fix it
<n0yd> I had this issue before
<n0yd> btw, apt-fast is awesome. Should be a must for all apt-get distros
<n0yd> It downloads soooo much faster with it. And its a complete wrapper for apt-get
<lorddelta> n0yd: hmm thanks. Is there any automated way of doing it?
<lorddelta> I guess if there isn't it isn't hard to write the script to do so
<n0yd> Not that I am aware of. Old entries from programs you uninstall via the package manager should be removed automatically
<n0yd> What exactly are you doing
<n0yd> or trying to do
<n0yd> holy cow, I got 205 upgrades just since yesterday
<lorddelta> Well e.g. I have 4 versions of firefox which pop up, when I search it applications, some are very old, invalid entries, e.g. aurora and minefiled
<n0yd> Gotta love having lots of ppas...
<lorddelta> minefield*
<n0yd> Oh, that would be cause aurora is a different package than firefox
<n0yd> But ok
<lorddelta> but that package isn't installed anymore :P
<gotwig> so no one got an idea how to get this running? https://github.com/nezticle/cutetime  I expirience issues with opening any video files
<n0yd> it should have removed itself
<gotwig> even ogg does not work
<n0yd> Did you install it via apt?
<gotwig> I compiled it sucesfully, no errors
<BluesKaj> apt-get autoremove and autoclean are you friends
<lorddelta> n0yd: should have and did are two different things
<n0yd> Or did you just download the package and extract it?
<lorddelta> n0yd; I can't remember, there is junk on here since 2010
<BluesKaj> you = your
<n0yd> if you didnt install it (aurora for instance) via a ppa
<n0yd> its not gonna remove it
<lorddelta> *shrug* FF is one of those packages that sometimes provides their own ppa, and things get shifted around so stuff gets screwed up
<lorddelta> Over time
<BluesKaj> packagename for ppa apps
<lorddelta> I'm not blaming anyone
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: I appreciate the tip, I already use both of those. Invaluable indeed.
<n0yd> If you installed it via apt, it should automatrically remove the menu entry. If you just grabbed a tarball (precompiled or not) and installed it, well then its not gonna automatically remove it
<lorddelta> n0yd: I don't remember what I did. I may well have manually modified the system to include aurora. But that was a long time ago.
<n0yd> Well regardless, now you know how to edit the menu :)
<lorddelta> Regardless an autoclean script would be a nice addition
<lorddelta> for menus
<n0yd> Are you good with bash?
<n0yd> What would be the best way to get a motd to display on local logins? (not just ssh)
<lorddelta> n0yd: yeah I'm ok with bash. And btw, good luck with your updates. 203 updates all at once is bound to break/fix some stuff.
<n0yd> nah
<n0yd> I have big updates all the time, nothing should break
<n0yd> KDE is quite rock solid on my machine. Now if it was gnome3/shell, I would be worried
<lorddelta> I prefer perl/python when it comes to actual scripting though, bash's strength is one-liners, not so much programming
<n0yd> Cause gnome3 requires so many custom extensions and such just to make the damn thing usable
<lorddelta> O.o
<lorddelta> Why are you in kubuntu then? XD
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, he just said he 's on kde
<lorddelta> oh wait I thought you said you were running GNOME3, ignore me
<lorddelta> didn't read everything
 * lorddelta is lacking coffee
<n0yd> well, all the updates finished quite quick;ly
<n0yd> Gotta love apt-fast, downloads take no time at all, because it automatically maxes my connection speed
<n0yd> Which is about 2.5MB/s
<n0yd> seriously, for people that haven't ever used it. check it out: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/speed-up-apt-get-downloads-with-apt.html
<n0yd> Its a great addition to anmy debian based system
<n0yd> And there arent any downsides to it
<lorddelta> n0yd: how often is it maintained?
<n0yd> its current
<n0yd> you can look at the git
<n0yd> Its been around for at least 5 years that I know of
<BluesKaj> beware of apt-fast if you have mirror problems
<n0yd> mirror problems?
<BluesKaj> it mucked up my system
<n0yd> how?
<n0yd> that makes no sense, at all
<n0yd> sounds like user error (which is like 99 percent of all problems)
<lorddelta> I think he means issues with things not being on the right server
<lorddelta> n0yd: developers/package maintainers are users too
<n0yd> that makes no sense
<BluesKaj> n0yd, maybe not to you but ti happened to me
<n0yd> right server?
<n0yd> BluesKaj: you cant even explain what happened or what caused it
<BluesKaj> sources, mirrors servers
<n0yd> Which leads me to believe it had nothing to do with apt-fast
<lorddelta> Yeah, reducing the load of a repo by spreading it to mirrors.
<n0yd> apt-fast is simply just a wrapper to apt-get
<lorddelta> Bit more than a wrapper
<lorddelta> by the looks of it
<n0yd> It just uses whatever mirror you already have set by apt-get
<n0yd> And it adds pipelining basicallyt
<n0yd> So you can have concurrent connections downloading the same file. So it acts as a download accelerator
<gotwig> wow
<gotwig> I finally got it running! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew114XH7-xc&feature=player_embedded
<n0yd> So if you had mirror problems with apt-fast, you would have had those same issues on apt-get
<BluesKaj> my archive mirror went down for some reason , apt-fast broke my system by installing some wrong packages durong an upgrade iirc , it is a while ago now
<n0yd> Hell, it calls apyt-get for everything after it downloads the files anyway
<n0yd> BluesKaj: thats not apt-fasts fault
<n0yd> Sounds like you were using an out of sync mirror because your main mirror went down
<n0yd> Apt-get wouldve done the same thing. Hell it did. Apt-get is what installs the packages
<BluesKaj> n0yd, and why not
<lorddelta> n0yd: that's what BluesKaj said
<n0yd> sigh... nvm
<BluesKaj> apt fast fetrches it thgo
<n0yd> Apt-fast uses apt-get to install the packages.
<BluesKaj> install but not fetch
<n0yd> BluesKaj: its not apt-fasts fault the mirror was out of sync
<n0yd> Its doesnt have inteligence
<lorddelta> Iunno
<n0yd> Apt-get wouldve fetched the SAME thing
<n0yd> So, as I said from the start, user error
<n0yd> PEBKAC
<lorddelta> There's a routine get_mirrors in here, looks like it grabs all the mirrors by default; I could see that causing problems? I'm not an apt-get expert though
<n0yd> lorddelta: that makes no sense
<lorddelta> how
<BluesKaj> well put it this way , apt-get never caused me that problem on the same mirror
<n0yd> BluesKaj: lol
<n0yd> BluesKaj: mirrorsz get out of sync
<n0yd> shit happens
<lorddelta> It also is using sed and egrep liberally
<n0yd> Thats swhy you choose a good solid stable mirror
<n0yd> lorddelta: and?
<n0yd> your point?
<n0yd> lol
<lorddelta> I trust those problems but unless there are test cases, its quite easy to make a mistake
<n0yd> You are talking about something you have no idea about, but whatevefr
<lorddelta> s/programs/problems/
<BluesKaj> sometimes struff that makes no sense happens ...saame as shit happens ..that's my point
<lorddelta> n0yd: and you aren't giving us time to reply
<lorddelta> n0yd: @ss
<n0yd> lmao
<n0yd> BluesKaj: computers dont compensate for user error
<lorddelta> 'n0yd: lmao' <-- @ss
<lorddelta> 'n0yd: your point?' <-- @ss
<n0yd> lorddelta: am I supposed to be offended?
<lorddelta> No, but you're supposed to attempt civility and discussion
<n0yd> At least don't use l33tsp34k
<lorddelta> *facepalm*
<lorddelta> idiot
 * lorddelta ignores n0yd
<n0yd> lorddelta: I did. Until you guys started spewing crap about something you have no idea about, especially since you have never used it
<n0yd> lorddelta: ignore me all you want. No loss
<BluesKaj> n0yd, no matter what ou think , it happened ..just because you say so doesn't make it so .
 * n0yd loves the tough guys behind keyboards
<n0yd> BluesKaj: I never say it didnt happened
<lorddelta> The core idea of apt-fast is neat, but it doesn't look well tested, its a hack on top of aria2 and apt-get at best
<n0yd> All I said is that the reasoning you have behind WHY it happened, it absolutely wrong
<lorddelta> If BluesKaj has had problems, I wouldn't trust it
<n0yd> lorddelta: it doesnt just use aria2
<n0yd> And its far from a hackjob
<n0yd> But keep spewing bullshit claims
<n0yd> Hell, you didnt even know azbout the application til 5min ago. And now somehow you are a master at it?
<n0yd> Anyways, use what you want. Im was just making a suggestion to people about a good applicatoion that I find incredibly useful
<n0yd> Other distros have similar features built into their package managers, and its a shame apt doesnt have it by default
<n0yd> Pacman has it, and even fedora can have something similar
<BluesKaj> n0yd, one last comment , it happened to me there's no denying it , you can say what you want but apt-fast needs to be used carefully , and attention to your sources is the key
<n0yd> apt-get remove ksplice
<n0yd> crap
<lorddelta> lol he's still rambling on about that? xD
<n0yd> BluesKaj: dude, can you not read?
<n0yd> I never said it didnt happen!
<n0yd> I just said your reasoning for why IT DID HAPPEN, is absolutely wrong
<n0yd> And its quite apparent you don't even have a understanding of the lower level happenings in the system to make a diagnosis in the first place.
<tsimpson> let's drop the "discussion" now
<BluesKaj> fine, you obviously think you're some kind of expert ...bu you just wait ..be warned that's all I have to say ...dude
<n0yd> BluesKaj: Far from it
<n0yd> Hence why I caqme here and asked questions
<n0yd> Ive been using apt-fast since 2011, no problems
<n0yd> Well, no problems caused by it rather. Have I had problems? sure
<tsimpson> last time I asked, now I'm telling. drop it
<tsimpson> or continue it elsewhere
<n0yd> tsimpson: we are havinjg a conversation calm down
<n0yd> tsimpson: you wanna kickban me, go right ahead
<n0yd> Its IRC, I really could care less
<BluesKaj> some conversation :)
<n0yd> BluesKaj: indeed
<tsimpson> n0yd: no I don't want to, I just want the channel to be on topic
<utusan> what is apt-fast?
<BluesKaj> !apt-fast
<n0yd> utusan: a wrapper for apt-get that allows you to use a download manager (aria or axel) to download the packages must faster
<BluesKaj> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in raring
<n0yd> duh
<n0yd> its availablre in ppa
<n0yd> utusan: I linked to it above. Would you like to me repaste the link?
<n0yd> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/speed-up-apt-get-downloads-with-apt.html
<utusan> aptitude download is ok with me
<n0yd> utusan: it depends on the speed of your connection, and what mirror you use and location and such
<n0yd> utusan: Normally I get like 900-1200KB/s from the best mirror chosen from the mirror tester
<n0yd> But with apt-fast, it always maxes my connection. Because I have it set to 8 connections
<utusan> exactly, how much faster it gets to download x-amounts of bytes?
<n0yd> So it uses 8 connections to the server to download each package. And I get the max speed available on my connection, which is about 2.5MB/s
<n0yd> Its like using usenet to download things, it does the same thing. It uses concurrent connections to download the same file, and maxes out your connection
<utusan> it's like trying to squeeze 8 cars in a 1-lane road?
<lorddelta> No mods in here?
<n0yd> not quite lol
<BluesKaj> apt-get maxes my connection , but i'm fairly close to the archive
<n0yd> I cant get any of the servers to give me a steady 2.5MB/s down with only one connection
<lorddelta> There quite a few people in here, it may be time to setup a mod or two...
<n0yd> If I do 2-3 connections it will though
<n0yd> lorddelta: what are you complaining about? we are talking. No arguing, nothing
<n0yd> And its entirely ontopic
<n0yd> utusan: `I have it set to 8 connections (default is 5) which is overkill, but it doesnt hurt. And I want to make sure my pipe is always fully saturated when downloading updates and such
<n0yd> It just downloads all the packages using aria or axel (download managers) then calls apt-get and apt takes over
<utusan> am sure speed will be just an eigth of what you get for 1
<n0yd> apt-get sees that the files are already downloaded, so it skips that part
<n0yd> utusan: what do you mean?
<lorddelta> (utusan: don't feed the troll, he's been yammering on for 10 minutes now apparently)
<n0yd> tsimpson: is there a reason this guy is continuing?
<tsimpson> lorddelta: don't bait either
<n0yd> Does he not realize I am doing nothing wrong?
<n0yd> tsimpson: bait? I am not trolling
<n0yd> I am explaining to someone my setup
<lorddelta> tsimpson: sorry, I'm lazy and my irc client doesn't have an easy PM option
<tsimpson> n0yd: I didn't direct that at you
<n0yd> tsimpson: well it certainly seemed that way
<tsimpson> n0yd: the fact that I started the message with lorddelta: didn't give you a hint?
<n0yd> As it was a reply to his "dont feed the troll" which was directed at me.
<tsimpson> lorddelta: if you don't want to participate the the discussion the best thing to do is just don't. eventually everyone will move on
<lorddelta> *nodnod*
<n0yd> tsimpson: All I am saying is I am not trolling, at all. I was helping to explain how apt-fast works to utusan.  Its not my problem the guy has me on ignore so he cannot see that
<tsimpson> n0yd: if I though you were just trolling I'd have done something about it
<n0yd> Exactly
<tsimpson> this channels is usually such a nice place for everyone, more relaxed than the one starting with #u, and I'd like to keep it that way ;)
<n0yd> I just feel that instead of you saying "dont bait either", maybe you shouldve said "He isn't trolling, hes just helping to explain something to someone else, you cannot see this because you have him ignore"
<n0yd> tsimpson: hence why I am here rather than #ubuntu
<n0yd> I actually started some more technical #ubuntu related channels a few weeks ago. And we had a bunch of users in them. But I got caught up with work and kinda abandoned the idea
<tsimpson> I don't know if they have you on ignore or not, and it's not relevant to me either way. they understood what I meant and that's what's important
<n0yd> tsimpson: he said he did
<tsimpson> I can say I have infinite monies, doesn't make it so
<BluesKaj> guess my statement about beware of apt-fast caused this flame , but my esxperince with was good at first , but not so good after a few months
<tsimpson> let's not get bogged down in a meta discussion about another discussion though
<n0yd> tsimpson: it was clear by the way he was acting he had me on ignore. But whatever, I am done. I need to reboot to switch back to my custom kernel
<n0yd> I was messing with ksplice
<n0yd> It allows you to fully upgrade kernels without rebooting
<n0yd> But since it only supports completely stock ubuntu kernels, I dont wanna use it. It doesnt even support the low latency kernel. And using liquorix/zen kernel adds a bit of performance for desktop usage
<n0yd> tsimpson: is there a meta package for the ubuntu kernels and their pieces? (headers, etc)
<n0yd> Just curious as it would be easier to remove that way. Cause I have the stock kernel and the lowlatency kernel installed plus all the headers and such. And I want to remove them both (no reason having them cluttering my grub and such)
<tsimpson> there are quite a few
<utusan> n0yd: linux-image-generic and *headers*
<n0yd> eh that doesnt remove it
<n0yd> linux-image-generic only removed that package
<n0yd> I was hoping it would pull the rest.
<tsimpson> you can use apt-get autoremove
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta <- shows the meta packages
<n0yd> ya, its not marked though for some reason
<n0yd> Maybe causde I had installed them manually one by one
<n0yd> (I had already removed the stock kernel and bits)
<n0yd> I just reinstalled them to test ksplice
<n0yd> apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.8.0-26-* worked for some of it
<tsimpson> I haven't found a good automatic way of doing kernel manage yet, scripts are the best I've come up with
<n0yd> Anyone else use liquorix kernels? I was always curious what the dmz in the name means
<tsimpson> *management
<Unit193> n0yd: \o
<n0yd> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> n0yd: damentz is the guy that makes the.
<n0yd> ya i know
<n0yd> I am in his channel on oftc
<n0yd> It was just a random question
<n0yd> Not a biggie
<n0yd> 3.9-6.dmz.2-liquorix-amd64 <--- see the "dmz"
<n0yd> demilitarized zone? :P
<Unit193> (dmz as far as I can tell is a shot version of damentz.)
<n0yd> oh ya, good point
<n0yd> Never thought of that
<n0yd> Im sure that is what it is :)
<n0yd> Unit193: cheers
<Unit193> n0yd: Sure.
<n0yd> root: please don't IRC as root
<n0yd> Close IRC and open it as a regular user
<n0yd> Guest4136: ^^^^
<n0yd> lol
 * BluesKaj thinks guests should be banned
<n0yd> BluesKaj: why?
<n0yd> Its just a mechanism of nickserv
<BluesKaj> piota to typ the guest nick when ther e15 of 'em in a chan
<n0yd> If someone logs onto IRC using a nick that is registered and has the nick protection flag on, it will rename them Guest automatically if they dont identify to nickserv in 30 seconds
 * BluesKaj lookds for his glasses
<n0yd> BluesKaj: they arent meant to be used as real nicks really
<BluesKaj> n0yd,ok , nm
<n0yd> Its just the way nickserv works basically if the nick has nick protection flag set :)
<n0yd> It happens to me if I login under my nick and forget to set my client up to autoidentify.  Though I normally use SASL now, which identifies for me
<BluesKaj> time for some lunch ..bbl
<n0yd> ya I gotta reboot real quick. bbiab
<n0yd> anyone running kernel 3.10 yet? Im excited to try it because of some new additions for SSD's
<n0yd> Lots of changes in 3.10 :)
<ahoneybun> n0yd: just got on 3.8 something
<ahoneybun> 3.8.0-26
<n0yd> oh, the stock kernel? Yeah, raring stock is 3.8.0-26
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> never go off from stock
<n0yd> Im using the liquorix kernel. Better performance for desktop use
<ahoneybun> on my desktop anyway lol
<BluesKaj> on 3.10.0-2-generic  here , on 13.10 suacy
<n0yd> The ubuntu kernel is more geared towards servers
<BluesKaj> err saucy  :)
<n0yd> BluesKaj: no issues?
<n0yd> With the kernel that is
<ahoneybun> I was going to ask that
<n0yd> :P
<ahoneybun> n0yd: I'm happy with performance just not with gaming with steam
<BluesKaj> a gtk apps like vuze is useless , it's crashy as hell
<n0yd> Oh. Well liquorix could help a bit with gaming. The latency and other things can help
<n0yd> But if you GPU isnt very good, there is only so much you can do
<n0yd> The disk scheduler and I/O scheduler in liquorix are tuned more towards desktop and gaming usage, whereaxs the default kernel is really setup more server usage
<n0yd> weird, why would kopete depend on skype...
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm on an older machine , 2008 vintage , but it's just a basic media server setup , no databases , just an attached outboard drive that contains the media fiiles
<n0yd> I am installing a newer version of kopete from a ppa, and it brings in skype.  Maybe it needs it to support skype chat
<ahoneybun> n0yd: I could play L4D2 with 50-60 FPS with WIndows but not at all really with Linux
<n0yd> This machine isnt very new either
<n0yd> ahoneybun: there could be a few reasons for that
<ahoneybun> well I'm not on a non-free driver for one thing
<n0yd> One being that the linux port just doesnt perform very well in general (it should, and everything I read said it should perform equally or better on linux)
<n0yd> That would do it
<ahoneybun> none of the drivers work right
<Torch> n0yd: maybe because the only way to support skype's protocol is to dlopen a closed sourced binary blob lib that comes with skype.
<n0yd> the free drivers for nvidia and ATI really have crappy performance compared to the non-free ones
<kubscout> Hi, I installed kubuntu 13.04 to a usb drive but didn't specify where to install the boot loader, so that went on to my hard drive.  I have booted up to the new installation on the usb drive now and am running kubuntu from that.  How do I get the boot loader to the usb drive to make it stand alone?
<n0yd> Torch: thatys what i am thinking
<n0yd> ahoneybun: another clould be that maybe your card just doesnt handle openGL very well. But I doubt that
<ahoneybun> idk
<ahoneybun> not a good reason to jump to Windows again
<n0yd> I always found if I had a game that support directx and opengl, the opengl usually ran faster
<n0yd> ahoneybun: whats the issue with the driver?
<n0yd> I could try to help
<ahoneybun> n0yd: I install it and then it says unsupported hardware
<ahoneybun> in the bottom right
<n0yd> hmm, what card?
<n0yd> And this is using the non-free driver?
<ahoneybun> si
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> um
<BluesKaj> n0yd, nonfree nvidia drivers are you referring to , n0yd?
<n0yd> BluesKaj: im not referring to any drivers
<n0yd> Im asking him what drivers he is using
<ahoneybun> radeon hd 6450
<n0yd> Im on intel open source drivers
<n0yd> ahoneybun: that should be supported by the fglrx driver
<jarope> evening all
<ahoneybun> n0yd: tells me about the ati fire gl
<n0yd> what do you mean
<ahoneybun> n0yd: weird says the driver is activated but no in use
<BluesKaj> n0yd, my refernce was to this post , <n0yd> the free drivers for nvidia and ATI really have crappy performance compared to the non-free ones
<n0yd> ahoneybun: you would need to reboot
<ahoneybun> I have when I did a kernel update
<ahoneybun> brb then
<n0yd> BluesKaj: what about it? All the benchmarks show that the nouveau and radeon open source drivers aren't as fast as their non-free counterparts
<n0yd> the performance for some cards can be quite good. Just not as fast as the non-free ones just yet. But they are getting there :)
<jarope> wonder if someone could shed some light on something for me.  I have 13.04 installed with nvidia drivers and intel drivers on a optimus laptop.  now this afternoon I installed a game which would not play complaining about the display.  So I thougth I would try something!  Installed ubuntu on a USB booted live session installed game without any nvidia or intel extras etc and the game works no problems.  I dont think the Kubuntu is recognising the in
<BluesKaj> ok , but I found the nouveau driver works well ..barely any diff on this pc , altho i do have a a 8400gs pci card installed
<n0yd> Personally, I can't wait. Cause if we have truly open source drivers for stuff like GPU's especially, it will make getting things like Mir and Wayland running a lot easier
<BluesKaj> it's not real fancy ,but it does the job for serving up decent video to the tv/monitor
<n0yd> BluesKaj: ya not exactly top of the line. But even if you just ran gl gears test on the nouveau, then run it on nvidia drivers, you would see the framerate a lot higher
<n0yd> But you wouldnt notice the difference in real world most likely
<ahoneybun> n0yd: still not in use
<n0yd> thats quite odd
<BluesKaj> well n0yd I'm on the 319 driver and the differnce is difficult to see vs the nouveau
<n0yd> ahoneybun: so the fglrx-updates package is installed?
<ahoneybun> I'm just getting the other driver it gives me
<ahoneybun> idk
<n0yd> I dont use the GUI things for installing stuff
<n0yd> I always use the console
<ahoneybun> yes
<n0yd> You could always uninstall the ones that come from the ubuntu repos
<n0yd> And grab the fglrx package from ati
<n0yd> err amd
<n0yd> Its stupidly easy to setup
<n0yd> If you want me to help you, let me know
<ahoneybun> remove the fglrx package?
<n0yd> if you wanna try the ones from amds site, yes
<n0yd> remove any/all fglrx packages
<n0yd> ahoneybun: is this an actual graphics card, or a APU?
<n0yd> ie. CPU+GPU combined
<n0yd> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<ahoneybun> I know I have a APU but I have a card
<ahoneybun> as well
<ahoneybun> the radeon hd6450
<n0yd> that could be an issue...
<n0yd> is the apu disabled or something?
<jarope> ok so installed mesa-utils and ran glxinfo
<ahoneybun> no the video cables are on the card
<jarope> seems kubuntu doesnt know the intel chip has opengl support but ubuntu does
<jarope> any suggestions how I get kubuntu to do the same? ? ?
<jarope> seems odd
<n0yd> ahoneybun: so you use both cards?
<n0yd> Im confused by your setup
<BluesKaj> jarope, have you tried bumblebee?
<n0yd> jarope: my intel gfx works fine. What model?
<jarope> BluesKaj: yes on kubuntu to get the nvidia working and most of the time that is fine
<n0yd> oh its an optimus setup. That i have no idea about
<jarope> n0yd: its the intel 3000 board with optimus nvidia
<BluesKaj> ok , just so have some usage , jarope
<BluesKaj> yuo
<jarope> SO weird in ubuntu opengl on intel works no problem
<jarope> but in kubuntu it doesnt recognise it as having opengl at all
<jarope> n0yd: I think the problem is more general than the optimus issue
<ahoneybun> n0yd: I'm using the hd 6450
<ahoneybun> thats what my moniter is plugged into
<n0yd> ahoneybun: ya I know
 * BluesKaj had a tutorial for ubuntu , but this the first support question I've seen about optimus on kubuntu
<ahoneybun> so no I'm not using both
<ahoneybun> I could not do that
<jarope> thing is I am getting use to Qt and love using a Qt environment
<n0yd> I really dont know what to tell you. Cause I have no idea when you have two cards running, but are only using one
<jarope> BluesKaj: I really dont think this is an optimus issue bumblebee generally works well for me
<jarope> hmm ok guys might have to see if a live kubuntu works the same as the live ubuntu
<n0yd> Hmm? Anyone here use googletalk protocol? I just want someone to message so I can see if this plugin works for my ibm thinklight
<jarope> that would tell me if the install is broke
<jarope> in gmail n0yd I do
<n0yd> right now all my buddies are AFK/AWAY so I cant test
<n0yd> jarope: wanna send me a msg real quick?
<jarope> sure
<n0yd> I pm'd you
<jarope> msg me your detais
<ahoneybun> n0yd: but they both should not be running
<n0yd> they are still both probably picked up by linux though
<n0yd> which is probably why it says no device supported or whatever it said
<BluesKaj> jarope, not having used a dual gpu setup , I guess the switch to opengl is far from seamless or automatic
<jarope> BluesKaj: seems mostly this last update
 * BluesKaj nods
<jarope> before that I had it working perfect steam on both the intel and nvidia
<jarope> so think i t could be this install
<BluesKaj> yeah the configurations don't get updated ..it's pita sometimes
 * jarope thanks the cloud storage gods for copy and the huge amount of space he now has
<jarope> ok thanks guys for letting me bounce the ideas about and unload my brain here
<jarope> gonna go make a kubuntu live usb
<BluesKaj> jarope, anytime
<Gregor3000> how to see why wireless is not connecting? there is no error no message it just doesn't connect.
<yofel> /var/log/syslog will show what it tries to do while connecting
<yofel> (open that file in an editor)
<Gregor3000> yofel: also in live session?
<Gregor3000> this should be in the interface.
<Gregor3000> not in system log. but the interface doesn't show anything. it just doesn't connect.
<Gregor3000> i've posted on Ubuntu forums i will see if someone knwos the answer there.
<Matisse> hey
<Matisse> spyderlib is currently pretty old on ubuntu. for i am using precise its over 1 year older than the current stable... what can I do else but compiling from source?
<Matisse> quantal-backports doesnt give me the quantal-version which is 2.1.10something  instead of 2.1.9
<Matisse> package description shows the same dependencies
<Matisse> so, i just installed the binary packages I found on the ubuntu website for newer ubuntu releases... got the features I wanted :)
<Matisse> bye
<alphacrypt1> ahhhhh nice
<alphacrypt1> does anyone have just installed it on an external drive and it works
<alphacrypt1> please help like that kde
<alphacrypt1> hmmm
<alphacrypt1> in german?
<SonikkuAmerica> Who should I contact about Kubuntu Active testing and QA?
<beltorak> hi all; i had to do an emergency transplant of my harddrive to a different laptop. the old laptop had the nvidia drivers set up but this laptop has an intel graphics card. I can't seem to get it to use the intel glx, Xorg.0.log keeps complaining that it can't find the NVidia GLX drivers.
<beltorak> So now I can't get several of the desktop effects to work as they require opengl.
#kubuntu 2013-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blastery> Hello! I have installed Kubuntu and made all updates avaible. Now I have grub2 2.00-13ubuntu3. But it doesn't recognize my EFI Windows installation. This is a bug and I read on launchpad it got fixed in grub2_2.00-14. How can I install the more recent package of grub2? What do I have to do?
<tsimpson> blastery: see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI helps
<blastery> tsimpson: This page didn't help me
<tsimpson> that's the only thing I could find about EFI
<blastery> So there isn't any easy/official way to upgrade a package to a more recent release?
<tsimpson> you just hit the update button on the package manager
<manenbu> blastery: what you need with EFI?
<carlos1201> hola! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> yofel: If you're there, I'd like to pick your brains regarding Kubuntu Active and a few problems I've seen thus far.
<yofel> SonikkuAmerica: best you talk to shadeslayer_ or Quintasan_, I haven't touched active lately
<SonikkuAmerica> yofel: k
<SonikkuAmerica> thx
<mikeos> Running KDE 4.10.90 on top of Saucy nighlty and there is no akonadi google resource;  i read that since KDE 4.9 these resources are part of kdepim. Any clue?
<lordievader> mikeos: Saucy support is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> Hmm factoid needs an update.
<SonikkuAmerica> YYYYYYYYeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thelionroars> has anyone ever had success scripting file associations for dolphin, so that you don't have to do it manually?
<hundinderpfanne> hio
<heena> hi I want to upgrade to qt5 currently having qt4.8 help me out ..and what I want to upgrade to plasma2 suggestions?
<heena> *and I want to upgrade to plasma2
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: If you have a second...
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: I might have
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: I was talking to yofel about Kubuntu Active and he told me to talk to you or shadeslayer_ about it...
<Quintasan> Well, yeah we are the ones mostly responsible for the packaging of that
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: Note that any Plasma bug reports should go to KDE instead to us.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: Right. I wasn't too sure where to place a few things (notably kwinactive crashing everytime the top bar is pulled down and the development mode not being available [to add a mobile mouse])
<SonikkuAmerica> Should I send that stuff to bugs.kde.org or to the KuActive team?
<Quintasan> Hmm
<utusan> both?
<Quintasan> The first one sounds like a bug in KWin or a problem with Plasma (unless we did something horrible to the kwin binary)
<Quintasan> The second one sounds like we either forgot to enable some flag or the stuff there is not there in the first place
<SonikkuAmerica> (btw, the dev mode is available in the Balsam Pro 12.1 and Mer builds of Active, or plasma-mobile-mouse can be rpm'ed)
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: Also, Plasma Active packages are quite out of date
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I see we're on PA
<Quintasan> Since I didn't have time to update them
<SonikkuAmerica> 2
<Quintasan> We will probably end up redoing everything during Akademy
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, so I should wait a while
<Quintasan> I'll ping you if there is any progress SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: Thanks. I'm definitely interested in the project (and maybe some QA/testing for it)
<Quintasan> We always need testers
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: I picked up the Saucy i386 image, and after the PA splash I get a black screen and the "X" cursor. (This is VirtualBox btw, not hardware) (Should I say this in #ubuntu+1 instead?)
<Quintasan> Vbox is unlikely to work since PA uses Open GL ES AFAIR and I don't know whether vbox driver has that
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: Tried it in Live mode on a 4GB USB HDD, same result)
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> It might be a problem with KWin packaging
<Quintasan> Anyways, you'd better try it after we are done with the update
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: 13.04 *did* work... did it use OpenGLES back then?
<Quintasan> Yes.
<Quintasan> Look, it needs extensive debugging and it's probably going to work once we update the Plasma Active packages
<Quintasan> I'd rather update it first and the start debugging
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, OK! I'll quit asking questions now! :)
<Quintasan> It's been in a semi-working state for a while now
<Quintasan> I'm actually surprised it worked in 13.04 with the mesa changes
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: I'm going to have you test it when we are done with the update then.
<Quintasan> Then you can ask anything you want and I'm probably going to answer if I can.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: All right, sounds good. When are the updates getting pushed to cdimage.u.c, whenever y
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: 'all feel like it?
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: I have virtually no idea.
<Quintasan> I imagine whenever the image is being built you get the packages in the archive
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: Hopefully at least by beta time?
<Crell> Hi all.  What's the easiest (read: non-source) way to get the latest release of choqok on Kubuntu stable?
<Crell> The version in the stable repo right now doesn't support the new API.  There's supposed to be a new version that does.
<MichaelP> Out of a 13.04 install how much is really not needed ?
<thelionroars> just the blue bits
<MichaelP> whats the blue bits
<thelionroars> joke
<MichaelP> Guess being a ubuntu base there is alot of packages that really arent needed... But tied in so you can't remove
<kdef> kubuntu 13.04 sucks... sound never works properly
<kdef> I have sound in kde mixer turned up 3/4 of the way up and usb headset to 80% and still can't hear much
<MichaelP> I can hear alot.. I have hdmi pluged into hdmi tv.. going thru 5.1 stereo 120 watts per channle 5 channels!!
<kdef> it's been a problem since the install
<kdef> I installed another debian-based distro with lxde... no prob with sound... at least, it works when I turn up volume
<kdef> on separate partition... I will have to boot it up soon...  I don't have time to mess with sound all day long
<kdef> I used to like kde but finding many reasons not to like it anymore
<MichaelP> Kde my fav...
<Guest18524> Im having audio problems. None of my media players will play anything, i get "Failed to connect: Connection refused" on most of them. And JACK can't start if im trying to do anything with that. Is there any way to remove any audio configurations and reinstall what ever kubuntu needs for audio. I reinstalled my distro, but it kept all my settings from before the install (my /home is on a seperate partition)
#kubuntu 2013-07-07
<zaileion> is this an ubuntu support channel?
<zaileion> hello?
<monkeyjuice> zaileion: Kubuntu   ubuntu is #ubuntu
<zaileion> right.  is this a channel i can find some support?
<monkeyjuice> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> What do I need to install to play DVDs via Dragon Player?
<kdef> kde is also slow....bloated and slow.... firefox slows down
<kdef> but , my other debian-based OS with LXDE runs fine...doesn't seem to matter how many tabs
<kdef> kde = fail
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | kdef
<ubottu> kdef: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yahyaa> does any one know how to make the num lock key automatically turn on when the system boots up?
<yahyaa> I am running kubuntu 13.4
<yahyaa> hello, can someone please help me with automatic num lock on log in of Kubuntu?????????
<yahyaa> #ubuntu
<luckyphuq> yahyaa: system-settings->input devices-> numlock on kde startup radio button
<draik> Hello all. I had my dual monitor setup (1:VGA 2:HDMI). I did away with my VGA monitor and stayed with the HDMI TV. Now, the 1920x1080 resolution looks like 800x600. How can I fix it so everything is in the correct resolution?
<yahyaa> wow its that easy, thanks
<draik> I had to reboot for a tested change. I show that the driver is activated, but not in use.
<draik> Going to install the driver from nVidia without X running. I'll be back if that doesn't work.
<draik> Reinstalled nvidia-current, but the resolution size issue is not resolved.
<draikx> My xorg.conf seems to keep the old VGA info, and hasn't updated to show only the HDMI info.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jocelyn> hello
<Algomekwin> Hello, Hitchcock. This is first time use for me, stil have to find out all topics of this app.
<Whydoyousmile> ?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<kdef> for wifi, what is recommended, pci-e, pci or usb?    and which chipset?   I thought maybe atheros
<smartboyhw> kdef, whoa, are you trying to build a computer?
<BluesKaj> broadcom has the most popular and linux friendly wifi chips  IME
<kdef> broadcom? lol
<smartboyhw> kdef, why lol?
<kdef> broadcom's support is notoriously bad
<smartboyhw> well well
<kdef> I think they opensourced for linux, though?   but, I don't know of any new broadcom wifi hardware out there that works
<kdef> do you know the phoronix site?   they tested a mac pro with ubuntu and the broadcom wifi was a problem ;-)
<kdef> oops, mac air
<kdef> anyway, I would like to know the thoughts on pci-e vs usb....  I read someplace where ppl said the antennas are in the cables with pci-e
<kdef> because the pci-e card is in the bottom portion of the case
<n0yd> Anyone have experience building kvirc from svn?
<n0yd> Just curious if anyone has gotten it to work succesfully (yes I am well aware it is available in the repos)
<BluesKaj> n0yd, I tried the repos version and it was ok , kvirc's not my cuppa tea tho
<BluesKaj> kdef, there's lots of broadcom wifi working on ubuntu , just ask there
<BluesKaj> kdef, of course I'm not insisting you use it ...it's your choice and researching the forums might be a good method to find what's best nowadays
<BluesKaj> kdef, check this out , https://www.thinkpenguin.com/catalog/wireless-networking-gnulinux
<kdef> interesting... they sell Atheros chipsets mostly
<vitaliy_> Hello!
<vitaliy_> Any Archipellers here?
<vitaliy_> Anybody here?
<sithlord48> whats an archipeller?
<vitaliy_> Who uses Archipel
<vitaliy_> I would be greatful if someone could help me
<sithlord48> oh i have never heard of it but now that i know what it is maybe i will set up some VMs
<sithlord48> whats your problem?
<vitaliy_> I have a problem with "New VM" button. It does not do anything when I click on it... I have looked over the FAQ that tells about a Hypervisor view, but I could not find that
<sithlord48> oh i see application specific .. do they maybe have an irc channel you could ask in. you may have better luck.
<sithlord48> the one general suggestion i have it start it via the command line and see if you get any helpful output .
<vitaliy_> Actually I tought this is their IRC chanel
<vitaliy_> Anyway, thanks
<sithlord48> this is #kubuntu for Offical Support for Kubuntu (gnu/linux distro)
<sithlord48> sorry if you have kubuntu for KDE problems im much more helpful. best of luck finding a solution.
<BluesKaj> kdef, looks like atheros might be your best choice for linux
<alphacrypt_> exit
<alphacrypt_> asda
<sithlord48> hey BluesKaj i grow board w/ my netbook and looking for a distro to toy with on my i386 netbook any good suggestions
<BluesKaj> what's on your netbook now , sithlord48 ?
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  kubuntu 13.04 or maybe saucy
<sithlord48> it sits in a corner i don't use it much now. i was trying to get RBOS running since it all wayland but it don't like me.
<BluesKaj> uhm , sithlord48 , run lsb_release -r
<sithlord48> oh its not on now. i pretty sure it raring since i have not used it recently enuff for it to be updated to saucy
<BluesKaj> ok, well wayland won't be official for kubuntu until 14.04
<sithlord48> i know .
<sithlord48> i wanted to try to build my Qt project on it for fun
<BluesKaj> I'm running 13.10 atm and it's quite stable
<sithlord48> i have that on my work computer
<sithlord48> i know it sounds bad but i only browse with it .
<sithlord48> kubuntu is really slow on my netbook  because i enabled encryption of my home so it takes it time on disk stuff.
<sithlord48> lsb_release -r: 13.04
<BluesKaj> really ? ...work compuer with a dev OS , I admire your sense of adventure
<sithlord48> i only use it for browsing the net and very few work related tasks. since @ work i deal mostly w/ hardware stuf.
<prsteele> Anyone know how I can get applications launched via the launcher to have access to variables defined in my .bashrc?
<DarthFrog> prsteele: Why do you think they don't?
<prsteele> DarthFrog: If I open Konsole, echo $PATH is 'correct' for my purposes
<prsteele> DarthFrog: but if I launch emacs from launcher, it doesn't have  the same $PATH
<prsteele> DarthFrog: however, if I launch emacs from Konsole, it does
<DarthFrog> Really?  Hmm, that's surprising.  I guess the launcher isn't spawning a sub-shell.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: what I assumed. I can get it to 'run in a terminal', but that literally leaves a terminal window open as well
<DarthFrog> In that case, launch emacs or whatever prograom you want to have your .bashrc enviromental variables via  a shell script.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: so should I just delete the emacs launcher, make a shell script and add it in?
<DarthFrog> Perhaps not delete, rename as a backup.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: I feel like I'm working against KDE, not with it -- even if I do this, when I open a launcher and type 'emacs', the first option will still be 'run emacs' (which doesn't work) and not the editable emacs icon
<DarthFrog> By launcher, I presume you mean Alt-F2?
<prsteele> DarthFrog: actually, clicking the "K" in the ... task-bar thing
<DarthFrog> OK.  Alt-F2 is actually krunner.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: good to know
<prsteele> DarthFrog: maybe I need to alias emacs? although that seems... kludgy
<DarthFrog> prsteele: I'm sure there's a more elegant solution.  But I've never had to do what you're trying to do.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: its strange; I source my bashrc on login (assuming bash_profile is actually run by lightdm), so it should 'just work'
<DarthFrog> Try setting your $PATH in .profile.
<prsteele> DarthFrog: is .profile a lightdm thing?
<DarthFrog> I think it's an X thing. :-)
<DarthFrog> Not sure.  It's been a very long time since I've had to look at this stuff. :-)  Things have just worked.
<DarthFrog> I think you'll have to restart X if you update .profile.
<prsteele> my current .profile sources .bashrc, it seems
<prsteele> and that was the system default, I haven't changed it
<prsteele> wait, that checks to see if bash is running...
<prsteele> maybe all this is running in sh?
<DarthFrog> sh is dash.
<prsteele> well, logging out to give this a try, thanks
<DarthFrog> Let me know if it works, please.
<alphacrypt> hi
<alphacrypt> my windows were just fixed, read, maybe kwin crashed? then I stopped just processes by system monitor stopped startet lightdm and seems to work again
<alphacrypt> whats the way to solve it the right way, me dont know, that seems just to be luck not know how I did
<prsteele> if anyone was wondering (or if this channel is logged), defining $PATH in .profile worked
<stack3457_> is there a way I can upgrade plasma1 to plasma2 ?
<n0yd|away> hmm nice
<xfred2222> test
<xfred2222> hi, had major system crash, now loaded with live dvd, want to backup to dvd with k3b, k3b says insufficient permissions to read following files, how can i change this so i can backup?
<zuperfreak> not to familar with k3b, you could try opening a terminal, changing to the live cd root, then launching k3b from that terminal window
<genii> kdesudo k3b
<xfred2222> tryied to open terminal - crashs in live dvd?? weird
<xfred2222> run command interface, : KDEinit could not luanch '/usr/bin/konsole
<xfred2222> my entire folders/files is right in front of me and i can't do anything about it.... shoot me please...
<zuperfreak> you didn't eject the live cd, did you?
<xfred2222> yes, to put in a new dvd
<zuperfreak> put it back in
<xfred2222> ok
<zuperfreak> is your current drive in good working condition? and do you happen to have a second drive, or a server on your network?
<zuperfreak> try again
<xfred2222> this is a usb external drive\
<xfred2222> ah ha i see something good happenin
<zuperfreak> good deal :)
<xfred2222> in process of changing permission in k3b, hold on...
<xfred2222> ok, i'm still having crashs, and problems but now i know the right commands to get to my root, and kdesudo k3b is the command to use to get k3b to change permissions proper. now i just have to get k3b to work right and i can back up my data.  so silly me removing disk before running app. i thought everything was in memory, did'nt need disk... lol ahead of myself. Thanks for help, will let you know how it goes in a bit after reboot 
<onoone> Hey everyone I'm tearing my hair out trying to get fullscreen resolution with kubuntu in virtualbox
<onoone> I already installed vbox guest additions, and it seems to have done nothing
#kubuntu 2014-06-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yuitimothy> ls
<yuitimothy> oops
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<dbrom> anyone here
<hateball> 262, more or less
<dbrom> good, how do i give fill reand and Excute access to a second drive i thought it was chmod +rw drive
<hateball> dbrom: Could you give a bit more detail
<hateball> Have you added another internal drive, for a certain user to use?
<dbrom> at thee moment if I make a folder on the drive I am able to then mv any folder i ont under it but not directly on to the drive itself
<dbrom> Yes
<hateball> dbrom: How is this drive partitioned/mounted?
<dbrom> /media/<user>/drive
<dbrom> in dolphin at the moment I cant paste files to the new drive at all
<vbgunz> anyone here use yakuake? I put on a theme that hid the "configure yakuake" option from me. what is the shortcut for it?
<BluesKaj> f12
<BluesKaj> then right click and choose manage profules
<BluesKaj> err profiles
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,^
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: that's not it, that messes with something else, I'm trying to get back to the "configure yakuake" window. in there I can change this theme back
<vbgunz> I got it back
<vbgunz> I just commented out the theme in ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, so the theme is strictly for yakuake
<vbgunz> yes, it removed the options that messed with yakuake specific features
<vbgunz> yakuake specific options more like it
<BluesKaj> ok good to know, but I don't bother with themes for thinks like yakuake
<BluesKaj> err things :)
<vbgunz> I sort of look at yakuake a lot and I don't like the themes at the bottom :(
<BluesKaj> picky picky
<BluesKaj> I uae yakuake all the time ...it's great
<BluesKaj> use
 * BluesKaj has another coffee to wake up some more
<dbrom> at the moment I am using xbmc on a kubuntu 14.04 system ... id like to put it on a ubuntu system that has no GUI does anyone use this config
<BluesKaj> dbrom, best to ask in #xbmc
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: yeah, I agree, I love it, I just made the following so hopefully this wont happen again. F1 to configure yakuake, F2 to configure shortcuts, F3 to configure notifications, I just assigned those shortcuts
<r_rios> Hello. After the last kernel update, I think, my laptop's fan has been too loud. Can anyone relate to this?
<SelecTee> hello everyone
<SelecTee> sorry for my bad English
<SelecTee> Question: can be differences translation about 32 and 64 bits version?
<BluesKaj> !architecture
<SelecTee> and #2: How correctly install skype in 64 bit system?
<BluesKaj> !info architecture
<ubottu> Package architecture does not exist in trusty
<BluesKaj> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<SelecTee> btw, iam from RUSSIA
<BluesKaj> SelecTee,^
<SelecTee> I see that 32bit version is more complete translation than 64 bits, I'm right
<SelecTee> BluesKaj: )
<BluesKaj> 32bit OS runs on 64 bit machine, but not the reverse
<SelecTee> i know
<SelecTee>  I ask about the completeness of the translation into Russian
<shadeslayer> SelecTee: nope
<shadeslayer> translations don't depend on arch
<SelecTee> ok
<SelecTee> what about second question?
<SelecTee>  How correctly install skype in 64 bit system?
<BluesKaj> SelecTee, http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/04/24/how-to-install-latest-skype-on-kubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-lts-32-64bit-step-by-step-easy-guide/
<SelecTee> bad way
<SelecTee> thx all, bb
<SouL___> Is it possible to have animated wallpapers on KUBUNTU?
<lordievader> SouL___: Jup, might be that you need some extra package.
<SouL___> lordievader: I've searched for dream desktop but nothing :S
<SouL___> I want to die :(
<lordievader> SouL___: I thought it was in plasma-wallpapers-addons
<SouL___> lordievader: installing... thanks... let me see :'(
<SouL___> lordievader: I don't see the animation option :S
<SouL___> lordievader: can you help me, pelase?
<lordievader> SouL___: Err, I'm not on (K)Ubuntu right now, cannot check which package contains it.
<SouL___> lordievader: ok, sorry for disturbing..
<lordievader> SouL___: No problem. Like I said I thought it was in plasma-wallpapers-addons.
<alesan> hi, how can I disable the kdewallet?
<alesan> each time I reboot, it asks for my password
<alesan> otherewise choqoc, wifi and akregator don't work
<alesan> I do not want to type in my password for these basic services to work
<lordievader> alesan: You can simply set an empty password, then he won't ask you anymore.
<alesan> lordievader, ok... so why there is a set password now?
<alesan> It did not behave like this in 12.x and previous
<lordievader> alesan: Because you gave it a password?
<alesan> I never opened kdewalled before now
<alesan> and I surely not set a password
<BluesKaj> alesan, or you can , kmenu>apps>system>kwallet>settings , uncheck enable kde wallet ,apply
<alesan> BluesKaj, can you recommend an alternative way to reach there? I have the K menu
<alesan> the system...
<BluesKaj> err uncheck "enable kde wallet"
<alesan> BluesKaj, I just kde KDE wallet manager to select in "system"
<lordievader> alesan: alt + f2 -> kwallet -> enter
<BluesKaj> choose settings
<alesan> oh OK
<alesan> I disabled it
<BluesKaj> apply
<alesan> do I login-logout now?
<BluesKaj> no need
<alesan> OK I hope kdewallet will never come up again now :)
<alesan> thanks!
<alket> hi , how to enable Preview in Dolphin by default
<bprompt> alket:   you mean the side picture on the right-side usually?
<alket> no the thumbnails
<BluesKaj> alket, dolphin>view>adjust view properties>preview
<Psnw> Hello everyone
<Psnw> are there any guru experts in the room today?
<alket> BluesKaj: I mean whenever I enter a folder , I have to click the preview button , how to make so all images are thumbnails without clickiing preview
<genii> Psnw: Best to just ask the channel in general your actual question, and then to see if someone can assist
<lordievader> Psnw: Why do you need an expert?
<Psnw> ok thank you genii
<Psnw> I have an HP dv6110us running a Turion 64 with
<BluesKaj> alket, yes
<alket> thanks
<BluesKaj> that's how I got preview to work here
<PSNW_> sorry lost my connection
<PSNW_> Did my problem come through?
<BluesKaj> no
<PSNW_> ok, ... I can't boot 14.04 Kubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu on this machine I am working on. It will boot Lucid Puppy however. It's a graphics driver issue.
<PSNW_> Is there anyway I can sgnag the driver from an older version and put it in a new LTS release?
<PSNW_> The old machine I am working on has an Nvidia Geforce 6150 in it
<lordievader> PSNW_: Err, no. Drivers depend on the kernel version. Nouveau doesn't work with that 6150?
<lordievader> PSNW_: Does the card work in a live session?
<PSNW_> The card will boot with XP and Vista no problem. In a live session it will boot but when I get to the "Try or Install" screen it goes black and white with large bands.....mouse works though.
<PSNW_> The nice glow effect around the Kubuntu loading screen turns into just raw pixalated colors......is why I am thinking it's a driver issue
<lordievader> PSNW_: Hmm, the 6150 should still work with nouveau. Anyhow what you could try is installing the nvidia driver.
<PSNW_> Is it possible to install the nvidia driver without the live CD loading fully?
<lordievader> PSNW_: Err, I'd install Ubuntu/Kubuntu through the server/mini iso and then install the nvidia driver.
<PSNW_> Ok I have never tried that. I have only used the full install iso's.  I just booted Kubuntu 10.04 and it works great
<lordievader> PSNW_: Only the server edition of 10.04 is still supported. The desktop is EOL.
<PSNW_> ya I am reaching back to see what works..... if I install 10.04 then upgrade/update to 14.04 will it still hold the orginal driver?
<PSNW_> Anything after Lucid seems to have problems with the graphics driver
<mr-rich> Hmmmmm ... like Flash, Adobe hasn't released a PDF reader for Linux since version 9.5.5 ... Is there any more updated PDF readers for Linux?
<lordievader> PSNW_: No, like I said. The driver is kernel dependend. 10.04 probably runs something 2.6.x whereas Trusty runs 3.13
<lordievader> mr-rich: Okular, included in the kubuntu-desktop package.
<wxl> is ntp not installed by default? how is it not if this option to sync automatically exists in date & time settings?
<mr-rich> lordievader: found that ... I'll try some newer PDFs with Okular ...
<bprompt> mr-rich:     okular works very well, if you need a multi-tab pdf viewer, I use qpdfview, uses libpoppler3 libs which are the same rendering engine as okular
<PSNW_> lordievader: Thank you for your help. I will try the mini iso and see how that works. I am not very good with termnal commands this should be interesting
<lordievader> PSNW_: You'll learn a lot :)
<wxl> should i just install ntp if i'm having problems with the auto-sync in date & time settings?
<BluesKaj> PSNW_, it's not difficult, there won't be any cli commands required, it just a simpler text based install without the fancy graphical interface
<lordievader> wxl: Would be a good approach.
<wxl> lordievader: i guess i'm also concerned that ntp is not installed by default. is that to be expected/
<PSNW_> BluesKaj: Ok thanks... I am looking for the mini iso for 14.04 right now. No luck so far finding it
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordievader> wxl: Not sure, I no longer have a clear idea what a regular Kubuntu install contains and what not.
<BluesKaj> PSNW_, ^
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wxl> oops
<PSNW_> BlueKaj lordievader : Thank you! I will certainly give this a few tries!.....perhaps there is hope for this machine. I really don't want to go back to wondoes with it  :/
<wxl> !info ntp
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1397 kB
<wxl> optional, hm
<max64> !ciao
<linux_> hello
<linux_> hi i have a slow flash player problem is there any one know how fix it  .thx
<linux_> är det nån svensk här
#kubuntu 2014-07-01
<Anpu> hi, when will kubuntu update kdeconnect package?
<Anpu> 0.7 version brings mouse integration  but 0.5 is in kubuntu
<Anpu> so cant test it
<Anpu> unless i compile which i wont do
<shadeslayer> Anpu: one moment
<shadeslayer> Anpu: amd64 or i386?
<Anpu> amd64
<shadeslayer> Anpu: can you test if https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+build/6143222/+files/kdeconnect_0.7.1-0ubuntu2%7Eubuntu14.04.1%7Eppa1_amd64.deb works for you
<shadeslayer> if it does, I plan to upload the updated package to the backports PPA
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> s/PPA/pocket/
<Anpu> np, installing right now
<calzifer> hi, I installed kubuntu with US language and a German kayboard, that means the locale is mixed with US and DE. In KDE i set the laguage to US and German Metrics etc... all KDE apps are in english, but the GTK applications use german. How can I change all applications to the english language?
<calzifer> keyboard*
<Anpu> works! thanks shadeslayer. Middle click, right click, scroll and mouse move all work correctly
<Anpu> tested with nexus 5
<shadeslayer> cheers]
<Anpu> and send to my phone feature in dolphin works too. brilliant
<shadeslayer> Anpu: awesome
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<excalibr> Just started using kubuntu..first thing I noticed the greeter screen is painful to look at. How do you make it more prettier?
<excalibr> or little easy on the eyes like that on Ubuntu
<matiche> just wandering how do you add chat groups to irc any ways
<bart__> Hi people
<bart__> How can I know what values I should introduce when configuring wpa_supplicant ?
<BluesKaj> bart__, so you're sure you need wpa supplicant ?
<lordievader> bart__: Why not use the Network Manager?
<bart__> lordievader: because it does not work outside KDE (I wanted to switch into fluxbox) and I need something that I will have full control over
<bart__> I sometimes do not run graphical environment at all
<lordievader> bart__: Read the man page of bart__, it shows you how to use wpa_supplicant ;)
<bart__> lordievader: I've already done it
<lordievader> bart__: So what's the problem?
<bart__> The result is: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<lordievader> bart__: Is NM using it?
<bart__> lordievader: currently it is, but when I was trying to run wpa_supplicant, I'd turned out network manager (service network-manager stop)
<BluesKaj> normally NM uses wpa supplicant afaik
<bart__> aha, my ifconfig does not show anything like wlan
<bart__> just eth0 and eth1
<ezra-s> is there a way to have synaptics touchpad getting disabled when mouse is plugged? there is an option in settings but it is not working as touchpad still works when mouse plugged? Also synaptics application has dissapeared for me, can't load it/can't see it in system tray any more
<BluesKaj> which wifi chi bart__ ?
<ezra-s> kubuntu 14.04 ^^
<BluesKaj> chip
<bart__> BluesKaj: how can I check that?
<lordievader> bart__: lspci
<lordievader> Asuming it ain't a usb card.
<bart__> FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx]
<bart__> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<bart__> Any ideas?
<lordievader> bart__: I'd define wlan0 (or however it is named) as 'manual' in /etc/network/interfaces
<bart__> OK, the current contents of this file is this:
<rosco_y> Does anyone know the name of the default pdf reader's executeable, so I can launch it from the command line?
<bart__> auto lo
<lordievader> !paste | bart__
<ubottu> bart__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> rosco_y: okular
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty!
<bart__> lordievader: just two lines there ...
<BluesKaj> bart__, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php
<bart__> BluesKaj: what exactly shoul I type into /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bart__> lordievader: sorry, I should've asked you about ths
<bart__> *this
<gino_> atlas
<BluesKaj> bart__, NM writes to the interfaces file
<bart__> BluesKaj: does it somehow interfere with what I'm doing?
<skinux> How do we get desktop launchers (icons)? Right-clicking desktop doesn't provide the option anymore.
<lordievader> bart__: iface wlan0 inet manual
<lordievader> bart__: Since when does NM do that?!?
<BluesKaj> bart__, if you use NM yes, if not then you can
<bart__> lordievader: thanks, will see
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader he's all yours ...I've never been able to make wpa-supplicant work from the interfaces file etc without going back to NM after many attempts
<bart__> But wait. If I install this firmware to which a link was given, then I do not need wpa_supplicant?
<BluesKaj> bart__, it should work with NM
<bart__> BluesKaj: but it is working with NM
<bart__> I've never said opposite
<BluesKaj> skinux, try dragging the apps from the kmenu to the desktop
<BluesKaj> bart__, NM already uses wpa-supplicant
<skinux> It said operation not permitted
<lordievader> bart__: Err you don't need to install any driver, you already have it. Simply add the line I gave you to your /etc/network/interfaces and follow the instructions from the man page.
<bart__> BluesKaj: I know
<bart__> lordievader: OK
<bart__> lordievader: Do I have to reboot?
<lordievader> bart__: Yes.
<bart__> ok
<bart__> lordievader: all the same. Rebooted, but the same error
<bart__> by the way, I know that NM uses wpa_supplicant, I can even see wpa_cli status
<lordievader> bart__: But can you connect? (I get the error too, but he is able to connect)
<bart__> yes, but now with NM
<lordievader> bart__: I ment with wpa_supplicant ofcourse ;)
<bart__> lordievader: if I add this line : iface eth1 inet manual    into /etc/network/interfaces then the network is gone
<bart__> lordievader: psk="..." -should I type the password placed on my router here?
<lordievader> bart__: Err, if you set that line you should setup the connection yourself. So yes, your network is gone.
<bart__> lordievader: how do I set up my connection myself?
<bart__> lordievader: shouldn't it be sufficient:
<bart__> wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1
<bart__> ?
<lordievader> bart__: Hmm, you want to use wpa_supplicant but you do not know how to set up a network connection?
<bart__> lordievader: I want to use wpa_supplicant, but I do not know how to set up a network connection.
<lordievader> bart__: For the wpa command, usually you specify the driver (-Dwext).
<bart__> lordievader: and should be sufficient?
<lordievader> bart__: Well first change those ethernet connections back to dhcp.
<lordievader> bart__: Should be sufficient for setting up the connection. Then it is only a matter of doing dhcp/static ip.
<bart__> lordievader: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1
<bart__> produces the same error as earlier
<lordievader> Erm ain't eth1 an ethernet connection?
<bart__> lordievader: ifconfig and I can see only eth0, eth1 and lo
<bart__> wpa_cli status gives Selected interface 'eth1
<lordievader> bart__: Could you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig'?
<bart__> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bart__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7732818/plain/
<lordievader> Pff, udev named it eth1. Silly udev.
<lordievader> Let me do some tests.
<lordievader> bart__: Do you get wireless networks when you run: sudo iw dev eth1 scan|grep SSID
<bart__> lordievader: now?
<bart__> lordievader: or should I disable NM first?
<lordievader> bart__: If eth1 is set to manual NM should not interfere. If it was changed back, then please change eth1 to manual and reboot.
<bart__> lordievader: I reboot and I will lose my internet connection
<bart__> but OK, the worsest is that I will comment this line
<bart__> lordievader: That command gives "command failed: Network is down (-100)"
<bart__> lordievader: and seems like I don't have to reboot in order to changes in /etc/network/interfaces to take effect
<lordievader> bart__: That's okay.By the by, do you not have an internet connection through eth0?
<bart__> lordievader: If I understand you correctly - now I don't have, the ethernet cable is not connected
<lordievader> bart__: Would be wise to connect it. Since you are messing with the wifi :)
<bart__> will you be here tomorrow?
<lordievader> I guess so.
<BluesKaj> bart__, usually you just have to do, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bart__> BluesKaj: in order to changes to take effect?
<BluesKaj> bart__, yes
<BluesKaj> I used the interfaces file for a long time without NM when I ran an static ethernet connection , but switched back to NM after I got this laptop and started using vpns
<bart__> I have one more idea. Remove NM and try then. What d'you think?
<lordievader> bart__: With the 'manual' option you effectively disable NM. No need to remove it.
<BluesKaj> I think lordievader's advice is correct
<BluesKaj> but I din't know I could run without NM with a simple disable command in the interfaces file
 * BluesKaj learned something new again today :)
<bennypr0fane> Hi, is there way to disable the recent documents/apps tab in kickoff menu?
<bart__> Well, perhaps I will be trying tomorrow
<bart__> it is too annoying
<bart__> thank you for your help
<bart__> good evening
<calzifer> hi,  I installed kubuntu with US language and DE keyboard, now all KDE applications are in english, but GTK applications are german, how can I change all applications to english?
<SouL___> Anyone using KMail?
<bprompt> calzifer:       system settings > locale > languages   <--- I think
<calzifer> bprompt: there it is set to American English
<rberg> SouL___: yes
<SouL___> rberg: Do you know how to mark an email as spam to not receive more from that address?
<bprompt> calzifer:   what about down below to "system languages"?
<calzifer> bprompt: where is this?
<bprompt> calzifer:    same spot, at Locale
<calzifer> bprompt: if you mean this, according to a forum post, they removed it after 12.04 http://www.pictureshack.us/images/94453_screenshot.png
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> yes
<rberg> SouL___: I think you can make a "filter on from" and move it to a spam folder or delete
<SouL____> breeze__: Sorry, did you say something? My computer freezed
<Roey> hello
<Roey> Why can't I see the USB3 external hard drive I just connected?
<Roey> I see no mention of it in /var/log/syslog or 'dmesg'
<Roey> that, or my SIIG dual-drive bay
<Roey> they're both connected via USB3 card
<Roey> I can see the USB3 card in the output of lshw:  it's an ASMedia Technology ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller
<bprompt> calzifer:   ahemm    according to some other postings  ->   sudo apt-get install language-selector-kde;      will add the module
<calzifer> bprompt: there is no package with that name in 14.04 but language-selector-common is installed
<Roey> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=139421
<Roey> hmm.
<Roey> ASMedia is funky with Linux.
<Roey> fuck it.;
<Riddell> Roey: nuff swearing
<Roey> k.
 * Roey sniffs.
<Roey> tanj it.
<bprompt> calzifer:    how about the package -> kde-l10n-de  <- ?
<calzifer> bprompt: this package is installed, but i want the GTK applications to be in english, instead of german
<SouL____> rberg: I'll search, thnks
<bprompt> hmmm
<calzifer> bprompt: it seem's to be a older problem of kubuntu http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=3063
<bprompt> right
<bprompt> calzifer:     tried -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146560  <-- yet?
<calzifer> bprompt: it works if I run bash -c "export LANG=en_EN.UTF8 && kdesudo gparted" but if I change en_EN to en_US it doesn't work anymore
<calzifer> and according to "locale" it is set to LANG=en_US.UTF-8 might this be the problem?
<bprompt> hmm
<Roey> hi
<bprompt> calzifer:      wondering if the prefix is correct, but likely it's  is _US   dunno
<Roey> can anyone recommend a good linux-compatible usb 3.0 pci-express card? thanks
<calzifer> bprompt: should i just change that in /etc/environment?
<bprompt> calzifer:     ...    you could just like the post says, add it to the .desktop file     or say maybe you could make a bash script launching it, and give that to the .desktop shortcut..
<jParkton> can someone tell me the current kernel version ?
<jParkton> I need to see if I am current
<Chaser> jParkton: I have 3.13.0-30-generic (on 14.04)
<jParkton> me too
<jParkton> sadly there is a wpa bug that is still in it
#kubuntu 2014-07-02
<user1_>  I cannot see any wifi network connectivity options. I am only able to connect by wired ones. the wireless option is grayed up. What can be the reason?
<user1_>  I cannot see any wifi network connectivity options. I am only able to connect by wired ones. the wireless option is grayed up. What can be the reason?   $ lspci -nn | grep 0280           08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<skinux> How can we make the KMenu and other panel icons a bit bigger???
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I have my GPG certificate imported in Kleopatra, how do I make Kwallet see it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<alvin> What's the current reincarnation of KMobiletools?
<alvin> (I want to send SMS with a smartphone attached)
<Guest70224> hello, Im having troubles with the installation oh Kubuntu 14.04 with UEFI...... I created one efi partiotion of 250mb, then a / partiotion of 27000 mb, then a swap partition of 4096mb and the rest for my /home...... Im using an usb for my installation, the problem is on the boot...... I read about boot repair and I use it, Ive tried about 6 times doing a new clear installation but nothing.... now when I use boot repair it give this error  http://paste
<Guest70224> .ubuntu.com/7736975/     Someone knows abput it?? Thanks
<alvin> At first glance, I don't see the problem. Did you write grub?
<alvin> I'm using GPT/LUKS/LVM/EFI and it works. separate ext2 boot, efi partition, and the rest encrypted
<alvin> Check you BIOS for EFI boot.
<BluesKaj> alvin, he's long gone, and should use legacy mode rather than EFI if he already beleted windows
<BluesKaj> deleted
<Guest34509> hi... I was here about 1 hour ago, asking for problems with the installation of 14.04 with EFI
<Guest34509> someone read it?? Could someone helps me???
<BluesKaj> should use legacy mode rather than EFI if you already deleted windows and reformatted
<BluesKaj> Guest34509,^
<Guest34509> ok ok BluesKaj how could I install in legacy mode?? My bios allows me to use both at the same time (legacy and efi), so it always try to start first with EFI I think
<Guest34509> When I press F9 to set the order boot, it show me My usb with and whitout UEFI in different lines, but if I press without UEFI it doesnt start
<Guest34509> I have to press UEFI MODE
<BluesKaj> Guest34509, does uefi start the installer?
<Guest34509> BluesKaj: yes I think so, because it show me 2 options, one of them is "USB TDK (UEFI)" and the other one  "USB TDK"
<Guest34509> So, I HAVE TO press USB TDK UEFI
<Guest34509> because the other one, doesnt work!!
<BluesKaj> does and then the usb boots into kubuntu
<Guest34509> the option without UEFI just show me the kubuntu splash and then a black screen!!
<BluesKaj> ok fine, but does UEFI boot into kubuntu installer ?
<Guest34509> yes yes
<BluesKaj> UEFI mode does work on some machines and some not ,, it really doesn't matter as long as you can install kubuntu
<Guest34509> my bios is like this...>>>>>  http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/37429i3CEF3B6BCE6FF0AB/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<BluesKaj> Guest34509, don't worry about which mode, whichever mode works for your machine is what you should use.
<Guest34509> Ive read that I could install in legacy mode without any problem because I'll have just kubuntu in my hdd but ....how can I choose which mode I use in my installation process??
<BluesKaj> Guest34509, I used legacy mode for windows 7 and kubuntu 14.04 installations
<Guest34509> for example... if I use this command to verify how boots mi hdd >>>>> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Guest34509> it said me EFI BOOT
<Guest34509> and if i use this command to verify if my KUBUNTU INSTALLATION is in efi mode >>>>>> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<Guest34509> it show me EFI MODE
<Guest34509> so.... NOW WHATS THE PROBLEM???
<BluesKaj> then try booting in EFI mode, or legacy mode , which ever mode works , use that
<BluesKaj> I have some other things to do for an  hrs or so....BBL
<Guest34509> ok thanks
<rberg> hmm I am finding that sshfs gets into a uninterruptible state and prevents my laptop from suspending.. does anybody know a workaround besides not using sshfs? :)
<lordievader> rberg: Lazily unmounting?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rberg> lordievader: can you elaborate? do you mean I should unmount before sleeping my laptop?
<rberg> ohh 'umount -l'
<lordievader> rberg: Exactly ;)
<modernbob> anyone know why there is no networking tool for kubuntu.
<lordievader> modernbob: What kind of networking tool are you targetting?
<modernbob> lordievader: I want a gui net tool  so I can set static ip....
<modernbob> I know you can edit etc/network/interfaces but my settings are not working
<lordievader> modernbob: The networkmanager is capable of that, it's also pre-installed.
<modernbob> lordievader: where is it
<modernbob> weird...   its there now.. must have been the update
<lordievader> modernbob: It comes with the kubuntu-desktop package. It is installed by default.
<modernbob> lordievader: thanks it works now..
<sithlord48> i have a problem with samba server on my server.. on a reboot i have to login and restart the samba service before it works. anyone have this problem or better yet a solution for it ?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, well that's the nature of samba ,one has to login to the server. One solution is to set it up as a NFS server. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  i have nfs as well it works great.
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  its not that i have to login . i have to restart the service before it will work
<lordievader> sithlord48: Why do you have to restart the smb service?
<sithlord48> well my fellow dark lord of the sith, if i don't restart the service clients are not able to connect to the shares.
<sithlord48> the service is running so trying to use "start" it just tells me its already running.
<lordievader> sithlord48: Nmap the server to see if there is something listening to the smb port.
<sithlord48> ill have to try that when i get back to the servers location .
<sithlord48> lordievader:  the service is running on boot . it just dont allow connections.
<lordievader> sithlord48: Hence the nmap check ;)
<rberg> is it listening on its port before the restart?
<rberg> I have had a similar issue with sickbeard, and I feel like its failing because I specified a ip to bind to and its attempting to bind before networkmanager loads and the system gets that ip
<rberg> I added this to rc.local "(sleep 60 && service sickbeard start)&"  stoopid hack I know
<sithlord48> rberg:  im not sure honestly because i have not checked that ..  it very well could be that the network is not up yet althought the machine is wired i may have to add similar to my rc.local
<georgelappies> how can I add google contacts to kontact?
<rberg> I can t remember if the & goes in or outside the ) you may need to play with it
<sithlord48> rberg:  yeah ill do just that.
<lordievader> rberg: Couldn't you let the sickbeard upstart script depend on NM?
<rberg> lordievader: yeah I should do that.. I just learned about writing upstart jobs.. super easy compared to old style init
<lordievader> Too bad we are moving to systemd...
<neomind> bella a tutti
<neomind> chi c'è
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sensei> hello world!
<sensei> anyone here? just checking if I can receive since nobody seems to publicly post sth
#kubuntu 2014-07-03
<famille> Allo
<SamwiseGamgee> What are some considerations I need to take when deciding the name of my PC when installing Kubuntu?  For example, does the name need to be lowercase, one word, and unique, or does all that matter at all?
<kyan> Hi, i'm trying to install Kubuntu 14.04. It only allows me to use the entire disk or use manual partitioning (manual doesn't show any existing partitions). There is already 1 operating system installed and a free partition ready and waiting for Kubuntu, why can't i use the existing partition?
<kingbeowolf> in kate I am getting an error when trying to enable a plugin
<kingbeowolf> pate engine failed to start
<amca> ?
<amca> search
<amca> ? linux
<amca> search linux
<amca> help
<amca> HELP
<ardoubleyou> join #keygen
<SamwiseGamgee> Does anyone know  which is the best website to livestream sports using the ubuntu operating system?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried Wiziwig.tv to watch Wimbledon live, and it's working, but it was designed for Windows and I can't get rid of the annoying advertising covering the centre of the viewing screen
<SamwiseGamgee> How can I block adverts from popping up on Firefox?  I already set my Firefox preferences to block ads, but when I tried living streaming sports on wiziwig.tv, I keep getting big annoying ads that stay there and refuse to move from the centre of my viewing screen
<SamwiseGamgee> Well, set to block pop ups
<SamwiseGamgee> I found Ad Block Plus 2.6.3 on my Firefox Add on Menu, but is it okay to install it directly from there, or should I go to my xubuntu software centre, and do it from there?
<crudson> SamwiseGamgee: I'd also install noscript as those streaming sites kick off a ton of javascript, and just whitelist the video content sites until you get a steam.
<crudson> SamwiseGamgee: re. inital question. installing from the main firefox repository through the browser is fine
<SamwiseGamgee> it worked
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<Voyage> what alternative do I have as for file managers other than dolphin (for kubuntu)?
<hateball> Voyage: Suppose it depends on what you intend to achieve
<hateball> Personally I use konsole
<Voyage> I need similar to dolphin. my dolpine is scrwed
<hateball> Voyage: Is it broken? How?
<hateball> Seems it would perhaps be easier to fix it than switch file manager :)
<Voyage> I upgraded
<Voyage> now it says "invalid protocol" on the top
<Voyage> how to fix?
<hateball> Voyage: When doing what? Clicking on any folder?
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> going to home
<hateball> You could try first backing up (moving) ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin/ to somewhere safe, and starting dolphin anew. See if it regenerates an unbroken config
<Voyage> hateball,  theres not dolphin there
<Voyage> ser1@pc1:~/.kde/share/config$ cd
<Voyage> kresources/ session/
<hateball> Voyage: It's a file, not a folder
<Voyage> hateball,  same issue after deletion tool
<Voyage> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<Voyage> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<Voyage>  how to repair a package? like dolphin in kubuntu?
<hateball> Voyage: apt-get --reinstall package
<Voyage> hateball,  that will reinstall all the kubuntu desktop. no
<hateball> what
<hateball> Voyage: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dolphin" that doesnt reinstall all of the desktop, unless it's seriously broken
<Voyage> e$ sudo apt-get --reinstall dolphin
<Voyage> E: Invalid operation dolphin
<Voyage> oh ok
<Voyage> hateball,  still it says
<Voyage> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<Voyage> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<hateball> But it sounds more like it's some underlying library that is broken, rather than Dolphin
<Voyage> if I ask it to remove dolphin, it says it will also remove kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> Yes, that's not good. Altho it's just a meta-package. Can you check if you have libkio5 installed?
<Voyage> hateball,  yes. i have libkio5
<hateball> Voyage: Could try reinstalling that as well
<Voyage> hateball,  if I sudo dolphin, it works
<claycorn5> hello
<Voyage> not normal execution though
<Voyage> hateball,  why so?
<hateball> Voyage: Something is broken with your users config then
<claycorn5> updated the graohics card  and google earth is acting up
<claycorn5> ntel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Voyage> hateball,  should I just delete .kde?
<claycorn5> thus is my video card
<hateball> Voyage: if you "find ./ -group root" (not sudo) in your ~/ it should per default return blank. See if you've somehow managed to shift user perms to something else
<hateball> Voyage: and something like "ls -l .kde/share/apps/" should show your user:user as the owner of all that stuff
<hateball> claycorn5: Define "acting up"
<claycorn5> does not show earth just white dots
<claycorn5> any  ideas?
<hateball> claycorn5: Did you manually update kernel modules, or was it using the update manager?
<hateball> claycorn5: If the latter, you could try rebooting and choosing an older kernel and see if the issue persists
<claycorn5> hello
<claycorn5> how do i do the kernal?
<claycorn5> i updated the video card on the website
<hateball> claycorn5: When you reboot, hold shift (I think, or is it press ESC now?) that should bring up the grub menu that lets you pick a different kernel to boot from rather than the latest (default) one
<hateball> I... don't even know
<claycorn5> oh ok i shal ltry that
<claycorn5> brb
<claycorn5> wish me luck
<claycorn5> didnt work
<claycorn5> :(
<claycorn5> i saw only one to pick besides the recovery mode
<claycorn5> hello?
<Voyage> I cant see apache 2.4 to see / recognise or even include php5 in its mods-available. I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.10. I have php5 installed.  the apache guys referred me to this channel
<hateball> Voyage: Do you have php5 installed?
<Voyage> yes
<hateball> Also 13.10 wont live for eternity, upgrading to 14.04 would probably be wise
<hateball> Voyage: then you should also have libapache2-mod-php5, correct?
 * Voyage checks
<Voyage> hateball,  i hade php-cli but not that one
<hateball> Voyage: That is strange, in 14.04 php5 depends on libapache2-mod-php5 among other things
<hateball> Seems like it should have done so earlier as well
<Voyage> hm
<alvin> I wonder where I can find the setting to reset a "Do not show again" checkbox. You know, when you close a program, or delete something and you don't want a reminder? How can you reset that setting so that the reminder appears again.
<Guest67448> tagchen
<Guest67448> gibts eine möglichkeit bei kde plasma diese blaue aura um das aktive fenster abzuschalten?
<alvin> Guest67448: Workspace Appearance -> Window Decorations -> Configure decoration
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alvin> Is it just me, or is there an update available that will remove kmail and kaddressbook?
<soee> alvin: trusty ?
<alvin> soee: Yes
<alvin> With the Kubuntu Backports PPA
<soee> alvin: i doubt it
<alvin> soee: I just did apt update
<qballer> Hey Guys, MY WiFi is connected to the network but no ping.
<qballer> Can anyone help ?
<alvin> Possibly. What did you try?
<qballer> all bunch of thing but than I reinstalled the system for other reasons. patching up update/upgrade as we speak.
<doitux> Hi, any news about the kde update crash today?
<alvin> There was a crash? Or do you mean the packages that would be removed by a security update?
<cornfeedhobo> hello, I could use some serious help. apt has some broken packages, and is trying to uninstall pretty much everything whon i try to fix it.
<cornfeedhobo> when*
<alvin> cornfeedhobo: Wait for the fix. I'm waiting too (but saw it in time and nothing was removed)
<alvin> !panic
<cornfeedhobo> lame
<alvin> We don't have a panic button?
<cornfeedhobo> super lame
<cornfeedhobo> now i am scared to work on my computer.
<cornfeedhobo> gah
<cornfeedhobo> it already uninstalled kubuntu-desktop :(
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, I had the same, but the desktop is still there, even after a reboot
<cornfeedhobo> well. here my laptop will sit i guess
<BluesKaj> think the desktop and PIM removal is being held back
<BluesKaj> I just rebooted 14.04 again on my desktop pc and all seems fine
<BluesKaj> yup alternate nick is working on the desktop with konversation
<neclimdul> so... muon is showing really weird stuff. I ran dist-upgrade and it removed kubuntu-desktop. I cleaned out some PPA's and tried to re-install it and its giving me a really strange error. are the kde packages messed up?
<neclimdul> errors are like libkblog4 : Depends: libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.13.2) but 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.2 is installed.
 * BluesKaj checks update/upgrade and dist-upgrade on 14.04 again
<BluesKaj> dist
<doitux> neclimdul: seme here :(
<doitux> same
<neclimdul> yikes. at least i can stop trying to fix it
<BluesKaj> yup. just leave it for now, the devs are working on it as we speak
<qballer> Hey guys I have all my info here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7742265/
<qballer> can anyone tell why no outgoing communication
<BluesKaj> qballer, rather than posting large texts , whynot just tell us what's not working
<odla> hi, i have a bunch of packages that have been kept back and i'm on 14.04. they are a bunch of kde packages. why is this?
<BluesKaj> odla, the upgrade is being held back for the moment, the devs are working on it to prevent breakage
<odla> BluesKaj: oh ok. is 4.13.1 -> 4.13.2?
<BluesKaj> odla, yes I think so
<ik_> hi
<ik_> how are you?
<odla> also every time i install a package the system notification helper tells me to restart which is insanity ;)
<ik_> this is normal
<BluesKaj> odla, that's why I turn that notification off
<BluesKaj> so called helpers can become annoying after a while
<BluesKaj> doitux, neclimdul , the fix is done ...should be in your archives/repos at any moment
<neclimdul> gracias!
<BluesKaj> neclimdul, da nada
<neclimdul> what is it with my luck this morning. not spotify's repo is broken now
<neclimdul> everything else is happy now. :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'afternoon lordievader ...almost :)
<lordievader> Hehe, here it is allmost evening ;)
<BluesKaj> almost noon here
<doitux> BluesKaj: yes, thx
<BluesKaj> doitux, yw
<Balzy> hello! can anyone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232672
<inga_> пономарев павел
<TBotNik> all: can not install, keep getting error "dpkg status database is locked by another process", but no process show in system monitor of using ps  -A,  What is holding this?
<lordievader> TBotNik: Is muon/synaptic/ubuntu software center/apt/dpkg running somewhere?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | TBotNik
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !fixapt | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Oloryn> Anyone else seeing where Software Update or aptitude wants to remove great swaths of core kubuntu?  Looks like there's been only a partial update to 4.4.13.2?
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu0.2 (trusty), package size 880 kB, installed size 3274 kB
<Oloryn> Somehow, I've got, for example, dolphin wanting libdecore5 >= 4:4.13.2
<Oloryn> Along with a number of libs for the same version
<rberg> I dont really understand how kde packaged anymore. some packages are still at 4.11 and some are 4.13
<BluesKaj> Oloryn, make sure you use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to bring all the new kde packages in, after updating and upgrading first of course
<Oloryn> I always do a dist-upgrade.  it's not bringing them in.  Have redone update multiple times  It's weird
<BluesKaj> backports enabled?
<lordievader> rberg: Some components from kde simply don't receive updates that frequently ;)
<rberg> makes sense.. is this a new policy or is this a result of a slow down as the 4 series goes into maintenance only releases?
<Oloryn> Hmmmm.  Seems to BluesKaj nope.
<Michael07_> Using a Thinkpad X240 and kUBUNTU 14.04, I can't get the touchpad usable or at least the mouse buttons working. Tried several links describing this issue and finally I'm thinking of a KDE-issue now, as other UBUNTUs or MINT 17 Cinnamon behave much better. More Details and results of my test are here: http://paste.kde.org/phl0clkzl. Where should I ask for assistance with these problems?
<Oloryn> After yet another update, looks like it's updating ok.  I think somehow I ended up with an inconsistent result from multiple 'sudo apt-get update' runs.
<BluesKaj> Oloryn, yes , apparently upstream had problems with one of their mirrors, but I don't know which one.
<Oloryn> As long as it's 'had', and not still 'has'.
<BluesKaj> it's supposed to be fixed
<BluesKaj> it worked fine for me
<Oloryn> Well, it seems to work fine here now.  It was just a bit unsettling to find a software update program suggesting that you should remove large numbers of core kde packages.
<BluesKaj> Oloryn, remove was the wrong word, apt didn't remove kubuntu-desktop as it appeared it would. it held them back until the dependencies became available
<Oloryn> It was actually aptitude suggesting the removal of packages.  Fairly new to Kubuntu, but I've been playing with Ubuntu (mostly server) for awhile.  This was the first time I'd seen anything like this.
<BluesKaj> Oloryn, well the commands and sources are exactly the same , juist some of the packages and yhe desktops are not
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling
<BluesKaj> been a long day
<lordievader> Oloryn: If ever you do remove a bunch of kde packages by accident you can reinstall by reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package.
<bprompt> Oloryn:    I'm guessing it may just be doing an update of those libs, rather than just getting rid of them
<cornfeedhobo> is this package conflict fixed yet?
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: What package conflict?
<cornfeedhobo> this morning a apt-get upgrade borked my computer
<cornfeedhobo> i didnt check output and there was a conflict so it thought it was a great idea to remove kubuntu-desktop
<cornfeedhobo> so when i asked here this morning, i wasnt the only one and people said a fix would be out shortly
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Removing kubuntu-desktop does next to nothing. It's a meta package. I haven't seen anything about it this evening.
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: correct. in effect that wacked a bunch of my kdelibs
<cornfeedhobo> i have no idea why. but it did
<cornfeedhobo> i saved all my terminal output just in case
<skinux> Where is volume control found??
<sime_> hello dears, can anyone help me with laptop-mode-tools?
<genii> skinux: Usually you'll see a speaker icon on your bar, that's the mixer. If you click once on it, a volume slider should appear.
<rberg> sime_ do you have a specific question?
<Balzy> 'evening! Does anybody else experience this issue? ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232672&p=13064801#post13064801
<Balzy> please reply here or to the topic
<skinux> There is no sound control icon anywhere on my bar. How do I put it there?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why don't I hear any sound?
<Roey> not from Amarok, not from Youtube.
<Roey> pulseaudio is running.
#kubuntu 2014-07-04
<nobull> does anybody know a solution to akonadi crash at boot?
<nobull> does anybody know a solution to akonadi crash at boot?
<nobull> anybody there?
<nobull> \quit
<nobull> can anybody help with akonadi crashes?
<Roey> mmm hello I need some help here, I can't hear audio
<Roey> only from the command-lien tty and then only as long as I am on that tty, else it mutes
<Roey> er, else the audio cuts out
<Roey> and on tty7, the kde tty, I don't hear sound at all
<Heliarc> Is Kubuntu lighter then Xubuntu?
<Roey> valorie:  hey Valorie, any idea?
<nobull> @Heliarc no it is not
<EvilEagle> is there an easy way to kill and restart plasma.  a wife notification is stuck on my screen.  i cant click anything but can alt tab
<punkgeek> ctrl + alt + backspace
<EvilEagle> somehow i brought up a system monitor under cpu usage plasma says disk sleep
<EvilEagle> ok i died how to i restart it
<EvilEagle> it that is, just nm i guess ill reboot.
<rosco_y> how do I change my power-save settings, so my system doesn't keep going to the login screen on no activity?
<rosco_y> how do I change my power-save settings, so my system doesn't keep going to the login screen on no activity?
<function9> System Settings/ Power Management
<rosco_y> function9: ty :)
<function9> np :)
<Michael07> Using a Thinkpad X240 and kUBUNTU 14.04, I can't get the touchpad usable or at least the mouse buttons working. Tried several links describing this issue and finally I'm thinking of a KDE-issue now, as other UBUNTUs or MINT 17 Cinnamon behave much better. More details and results of my test are here: http://paste.kde.org/phl0clkzl. Where should I ask for assistance with these problems?
<function9> Michael07: #kde :)
<bonk3rzz> need help..... just did a update on kubuntu 14.04 and kde pannel wont move close all the prettys are gone ie wabble windows and the keyboard wont wont on some windows any idea ??? thanks
<function9> stable repos?
<bonk3rzz> i belive sobut i cant type into any of my terminals in fact hex chat is the only thing taking the keyboard right noe
<hateball> bonk3rzz: did you reboot/restart your session after updating
<bonk3rzz> yes
<bonk3rzz> i still have a butt load of upbate but but i cant authencate
<bonk3rzz> ahhhh
<bonk3rzz> copy and paste works
<function9> bonk3rzz: fireup synaptic if you can, in the menu enable fix broken packages
<function9> click apply
<bonk3rzz> where is it in there?/
<bonk3rzz> nm
<bonk3rzz> http://pastebin.com/5fS1YLhx
<bonk3rzz> got follow error
<function9> bonk3rzz: sudo apt install synaptic
<bonk3rzz> one sec
<bonk3rzz> no typin makes things hard and slow and i guess there is 110 updates IDK what happened
<hateball> why would you install synaptic to install updates?
<hateball> .... in KDE
<hateball> bonk3rzz: you can jump to a vTTY by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there and apply upgrades. switch back to X with ctrl+alt+f7
<function9> hateball: he just did the upgrades, and everything is messed up
<hateball> function9: I don't see how installing another GUI package manager would make that any better
<function9> hateball: to check for broken packages
<hateball> Rather, switch to tty1, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" is a much cleaner solution
<function9> bonk3rzz: hateball will help you.
<function9> bbl
<hateball> bonk3rzz: As for the Spotify error, you need to update the GPG key, it should be on their webpage where you got the instructions to add the repo in the first place
<hateball> Not being able to update Spotify shouldnt break your entire DE however
<bonk3rzztab> What was it to grt back out again...
<bonk3rzztab> Ctrl a
<bonk3rzztab> F1
<bonk3rzztab> But how do i get back out??
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<function9> hi
<bonk3rzz> AHHHHhhh why me today??? so it say kde-window-manger is not installed (i have not idea why] then is says E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) when i try to instakk it AAhhhh what is going on today
<Roey> lordievader:  howdy :)
<hateball> bonk3rzz: ctrl+alt+f1 for a vtty, ctrl+alt+f7 to get to X
<lordievader> Hey Roeym how are you?
<Roey> all good!
<Roey> lordievader:  so I'm having an issue with sound
<Roey> I can't hear it
<Roey> unlesss I am on a TTY
<Roey> and then I can only hear sound as long as I am in that TTY
<Roey> if I switch to the KDE terminal then the sound cuts out
<lordievader> Try pavucontrol to verify that Pulseaudio sends something to your speakers.
 * lordievader back to work.
<Roey> ahhhh yes, pavucontrol
<Roey> lordievader:  hmm pavuconrol doesn't show anything special
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnflux> Hi all
<function9> hi
<johnflux> I install kubuntu 14.04, but when I boot it crashes when trying to start X.  I have an nvidia gtx580 board
<johnflux> (also, I'm not new to linux)
<johnflux> I've tried booting to recovery mode and installing the nvidia drivers
<johnflux> but when I run startx, the screen goes black and the machine locks up
<johnflux> I can't think what else to try
<function9> johnflux: did you try the generic driver?
<johnflux> function9: how?  unininstall nvidia-* ?
<johnflux> function9: I tried apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*  and rebooted.  Still crashes when it gets to X
<johnflux> function9: sometimes it even crashes before it starts X...  most strange
<Roey> hey BluesKaj!
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I can't hear sound :9
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I've already looked at pavucontrol (thanks lordievader) and yet all the settings there seem fine..
<BluesKaj> Roey, check alsamixer for automute, sometimes it's re-enabled after upgrades
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I did
<Roey> BluesKaj:  it was muted for spdif, so I unmuted it
<function9> johnflux: sorry I was on the phone
<Roey> BluesKaj:  when I open a terminal and type "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*", then the program sits at 00:00... doesn't progress.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  doesn't even respond to ctrl-c
<function9> johnflux: in a root shell type X -configure
<Roey> BluesKaj:  in Amarok, if I hit 'play', the progress meter doesn't advance
<BluesKaj> Roey, whay are using ctrl c?
<Roey> to get out of the play command
<Roey> BluesKaj:  it appear frozen
<Roey> *appeas
<Roey> gah
<Roey> *appears
<function9> johnflux: then cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<function9> brb
<johnflux> function9: X -configure  has a null pointer segmentation fault in libpthread
<BluesKaj> Roey, have you checked your multimedia.audio&video>device preferences in sys settings?
<function9> johnflux: killall Xsessions that are hanging, and try again bbl
<Roey> BluesKaj:  yes, and when I hit "test" I don't hear output from either of my headphones or spdif
<johnflux> function9: ps aux | grep --ignore-case X      reveals no other sessions
<BluesKaj> Roey, which audio chip again?
<BluesKaj> look in the upper left in alsamixer , Roey
<Roey> 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Roey> I was  poring through lshw results
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> Realtek ALC888
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<BluesKaj> if the driver loads properly there will be no output from the modprobe command, Roey\
<Roey> BluesKaj:  it was already loaded
<Roey> and there was no output when I ran that comand just now
<BluesKaj> you don't don't know that
<Roey> I mean from system startup, right
<Roey> if I  reboot then I won't see the messages probably
<BluesKaj> that's correct, there's no output because the command loaded it
<Roey> maybe look in /var/log/syslog?
<Roey> I did apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday and that's when this changed
<BluesKaj> it's a bug with the intel-hda driver ...sometimes it doesn't load at boot after an upgrade
<Roey> ok
<Roey> but again, I do hear it as long as I am in the text TTY from where I did startx
<BluesKaj> not all intel drivers nehave this way, but some still do
<BluesKaj> behave
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I mean I did lsmod before & after, and I saw that it had already been loaded
<Roey> BluesKaj:  ^
<BluesKaj> loaded but not used for some reason
<Roey> ok
<Roey> So do you still want me to reboot?
<BluesKaj> lots of drivers we don't use get loaded
<Roey> okay
<BluesKaj> I have to go for 30mins or so ..BBL
<Roey> okay
<Roey> thanks
<BluesKaj> ah good, wife is gonna do the errands
<johnflux> function9: I disabled the intel graphics card in the bios
<johnflux> function9: and now it all works fine
<Roey> BluesKaj:  \o/
<function9> johnflux: glad you worked it out :)
<Roey> BluesKaj:  so I was wondering if you still want me to reboot
<BluesKaj> Roey, try, sudo alsa force-reload, but if that doesn't do it, then a reboot is the only option afaik.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  ok, I did force-reload, and then issued the play command again.  Same problem, it just freezes in place anddos not advance.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  and in Amarok when I hit "play", the progress bar does not advance.
<BluesKaj> which app is play linked to ?
<Roey> sox
<BluesKaj> bah
<Roey> heh
<BluesKaj> well then reboot, that's all I can suggest
<BluesKaj> why bother with sox unless you use it to convert between formats
<Guest86741> hi guys, I was trying to install Kubuntu 14.04 and after the installation my pc get freeze on the kubuntu splah, I tried at least 5 times uninstalling and installing again and nothing different, I thought OK I'll try with Opensuse, I hat the ISO 12.3 I installed it and everithing was OK, so I wanted the lastest version and I downloaded 13.1, I installed it and it crashed, the problem is  the same with Kubuntu, it start but get freeze, I have to start
<Guest86741> it in recovery mode but in normal mode it doesn't work..... I tried many things but nothing, I was thinking tha maybe it's a problem with the lastest version and my hardware so there are any way to write to the developers specifying my hardware or something like that???
<BluesKaj> Guest86741, did you try to update and upgrade at the VT/TTY ?  ctl+alt+F1-F6
<BluesKaj> try it from the login page
<Guest86741> but I didn't get login page, I just got the letter "KUBUNTU" with the border flashing
<BluesKaj> ok thats not the splash
<BluesKaj> Guest86741, recommend you try the minimal install
<BluesKaj> !minimal | Guest86741
<ubottu> Guest86741: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dmatt> halo, is there any way to rescue ktp contacts from 13.04 backup an put them into fresh 14.04 install?
<vbgunz> I cloned my system from an nvidia proprietary driver system and put it on a system without an nvidia card. How do I get the proper display resolution and functionality?
<vbgunz> i'm sure I might have to dpkg-reconfigure x something but I'm not sure what
<vbgunz> anyone?
<vbgunz> I'm gonna try something that might boot me out of a working system, but gonna do it :/
<lordievader> vbgunz: What card does the system have and what driver is it running?
<vbgunz> not sure how to tell, the driver manager in kubuntu doesn't tell me anything (literally) and the res should be 1366x768 but I'm stuck at 1024x768
<vbgunz> I'm currently removing everything nvidia, I thought just backing up the xorg file i had would be enough, evidently not
<lordievader> vbgunz: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, best not to have a xorh file until you find the gpu, sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> xorg
<vbgunz> http://pastebin.com/L1VpSjT9
<lordievader> vbgunz: No need to remove Nvidia related things.
<lordievader> Still strange it doesn't load a driver for the Intel card.
<BluesKaj> xorg is preventing it methinks
<vbgunz> I was pretty convinced I didn't need to but the only resolution option I have is 1024x768 which is wrong and Steam doesn't start up at all complaining about opel gl extensions *but* knowing how good Intel is, at least should be, I believe I'm stuck at something that can be solved
<lordievader> vbgunz: There is no driver loaded for the Intel card/chip, that's your problem.
<vbgunz> my kubuntu driver manager by the way shows me nothing, I'm convinced something is wrong with that
<lordievader> vbgunz: Nope, nothing wrong with that ;)
<vbgunz> hmm, on the other system, all I ever did was install the nvidia blob from the official repos, nothing experimental, no ppas
<vbgunz> hmm, maybe an "all good, nothing to see here" would have told me something, I expected to see something in that window
<vbgunz> well I removed everything I could about nvidia, gonna try rebooting
<vbgunz> brb
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, looks to me like the intel driver is probly the i915
<lordievader> Could it be that xserver-xorg-video-intel was removed?
<BluesKaj> we'll see when he returns
<vbgunz> lordievader: you're right, removing everything nvidia didn't help at all
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, check for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<vbgunz> ok
<vbgunz> I might need to install that
<BluesKaj> that's why we're asking
<vbgunz> it says I have it
<BluesKaj> ok look for nvidia
<vbgunz> not sure how to look for it really, I just did an apt-get on that package and it said I had it, coming from an AMD system
<BluesKaj> and nouveau
<BluesKaj> in your package manager
<vbgunz> ok
<Walex> vbgunz: very important link to follow
<vbgunz> Walex: I don't see a link?
<Walex> vbgunz: if your problem is to get Steam to work well on Kubuntu before 14.04
<vbgunz> I'm on 14.04, when plugging this esata disk into an nvidia powered system, everything runs flawless, this is just a notebook where there's no nvidia in sight and it's just borked.
<Walex> vbgunz: ahhhhh!
<lordievader> vbgunz: What output do you get from "sudo modinfo i915"?
<vbgunz> a lot of info lordievader
<Walex> vbgunz: the crucial detail is whether the system has installed the nVidia binary driver or not.
<Walex> vbgunz: if the system has the nVidia binary driver, it also has installed stuff that breaks most other drivers.
<vbgunz> yes, and I just ran a suo apt-get remove nvidia* and removed as much of it as I could. would be awesome if I didn't have to do that though
<vbgunz> lordievader: should I pastebin this?
<vbgunz> or am I looking for something?
<lordievader> vbgunz: Please do, together witht the output of "lsmod|grep i915"
<Walex> vbgunz: then the next question is whether the nVidia binary driver was installed with the Ubuntu packages of the nVidia installer
<Walex> vbgunz: then the next question is whether the nVidia binary driver was installed with the Ubuntu packages OR with the nVidia installer
<vbgunz> the nvidia driver was as official as possible, no ppa or from the nvidia website
<vbgunz> loride hold up, gonna paste this
<Walex> vbgunz: the "nvidia driver was as official as possible" means "noveau" :-)
<vbgunz> http://pastebin.com/DbanqJJG
<vbgunz> http://pastebin.com/rf8P2L71
<lordievader> As I figured, it's loaded but unused.
<vbgunz> man, when I go into systemsettings, the only resolution I have is 1024x768 and steam complains that it's missing opengl extensions
<lordievader> vbgunz: You could blacklist both nvidia and nouveau.
<vbgunz> should I try removing everything nouveau?
<Walex> vbgunz: no, that's silly
<lordievader> vbgunz: That's a bad idea.
<vbgunz> thanks, I feel great that being a silly idea
<Walex> vbgunz: the thing to do is to ensure that the nVidia *binary* driver is removed
<vbgunz> I'd really rather not
<lordievader> Walex: Blacklisting it should be enough ;)
<Walex> vbgunz: and then to write a few lines of 'xorg.conf' to ensure that the 'intel' driver is used
<vbgunz> well, I removed as much from apt-get as I could, how do I start black listing?
<Walex> lordievader: no, because the autoconf often uses the 'modesetting' or 'vesa' drivers and those should not be blacklisted
<lordievader> Oh, that's a good one, blacklist and rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak or something.
<vbgunz> I did, first thing I did in fact
<vbgunz> I did have a custom xorg to work with several displays and use the nvidia driver. the first thing I did was mv it out of the way
<Walex> vbgunz: lordievader: your approach is somewhat confused...
<lordievader> Blacklist, rename xorg... what's confusing?
<Walex> vbgunz: once you are sure that the nVidia binary driver is no longer present, the next step is to look at the Xorg log and check which driver gets activated
<vbgunz> ok, that's /var/log/x something
<vbgunz> I think I can find it
<vbgunz> Xorg.0.log?
<Walex> lordievader: blacklisting is just trying to stop the autoconf, but it is likley that the autoconf is not an issue.
<Walex> lordievader: the most likely issues are: the laptop has Optimus or something like that. there are still nVidia binary libraries and modules around. the 'modestting' or 'vesa' drivers are autoactivated.
<vbgunz> not sure how to tell what's being loaded from the log file
<Walex> vbgunz: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vbgunz> I don't think this notebook has nvidia at all
<BluesKaj> Walex, no optimus there , he has only one gpu
<BluesKaj> intrl
<BluesKaj> err intel
<lordievader> Walex: Blacklisting stops the module from loading.
<lordievader> And since Ubuntu likes modules a whole lot, it's a perfect way of disabling drivers.
<Walex> so the optimal way to get everything to work is: verify that the installation is clean and that the 'intel' driver and related DRM modules get loaded on both the kernel and the X side.
<Walex> lordievader: blacklisting means blacklisting several things "just in case", and some of those things should not be blacklisted because they cvan be useful.
<vbgunz> here's Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/xz3YhxvT
<lordievader> Walex: Several things? I was just saying nouveau and nvidia, nothing more.
<Walex> lordievader: but also 'modesetting' and 'vesa' could be there.
<Walex> vbgunz: anyhow in your case the issue is that the 'intel' driver gets loaded but the server cannot acces the DRM device
<vbgunz> not sure how to work around that
<BluesKaj> personally a xorg really isn't needed unless there are special circumstances like some rare gpu, but an intel i915 diver is very commonly used without any xorg.conf at all
<Walex> lordievader: ahhh and in the case it is actually fbdev' that gets loaded, so that should have been blacklisted
<vbgunz> I mean, it's a beautiful thing when things just sort of work, I'm stretching it I know but I imagined cloning this system wouldn't really require I just reinstall to get something working
<Walex> vbgunz: autconf "usually works".
<vbgunz> where do I look at what I can blacklist?
<vbgunz> I know there's a blacklist file, let me see if I can locate it
<lordievader> Walex: I don't see how or why modesetting and vesa would be blacklisted.
<lordievader> vbgunz: /etc/modprobe.d/
<Walex> lordievader: well, if you want to ensure that the 'intel' module gets loaded and only it gets loaded, and you want to achieve it by blacklisting, you need to blacklist every other module that autoconfig might possibly use instead of 'intel'.
<vbgunz> that's everything in that directory http://pastebin.com/3ky9cZcU
<Walex> lordievader: but I see that you know better, so please go ahead.
<vbgunz> I should just jump in the generic file and paste that or start just black listing?
<lordievader> vbgunz: Like I said, I'd blacklist the nvidia driver and nouveau. They shouldn't interfere, but still.
<vbgunz> ok, I'm in blacklist.conf, should I just add blacklist nvidia and blacklist nouveau ?
<vbgunz> ok I'll do that, as a minor workaround, it's no problem
<vbgunz> ok, did it, should I just reboot and see if something got fixed?
<lordievader> vbgunz: Yes, perhaps nvidia needs a version number. Looking at the nvidia-304 blacklisting it blacklists nouveau and a couple of nvidia versions (nvidia-173,nvidia-96).
<vbgunz> ok brb then
<vbgunz> I blacklisted nvidia and nouveau both on their own lines in blacklist.conf and that didn't work in solving the resolution of 1024x768 -> 1360x768
<vbgunz> hmm, I really wish this was easier, a bit more automatic :)
<lordievader> vbgunz: Is the driver loaded?
<vbgunz> how to tell?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, well cloning from different hardware isb't exactly the best install method
<lordievader> vbgunz: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I'm not really trying to actually "install", I'm trying to go on vacation and take my desktop with me temporarily
<BluesKaj> still not a good idea,
<vbgunz> lordievader: I don't think so, I probably should have seen i915 in there?
<lordievader> vbgunz: You don't, do you?
<vbgunz> lordievader: no, I see vga compatible controller
<vbgunz> I'll pastebin it anyway
<lordievader> vbgunz: It should mention "Kernel driver in use: i915", else the driver ain't used.
<vbgunz> yeah, damn
<BluesKaj> blacklisting usually requires a reboot iirx
<vbgunz> http://pastebin.com/UDAf1bxV
<vbgunz> I did reboot
<vbgunz> I rebooted after adding nvidia and nouveau to blacklist.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/
<vbgunz> wireless works, sound works, bluetooth dongle works, keyboard, mouse, just the video driver does not load
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, did you install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I went to install it and it said I already had it
<vbgunz> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<vbgunz> can I maybe dpkg-reconfigure something or is that going to far?
<vbgunz> hmm, hold up
<lordievader> vbgunz: Worth a shot, when you are booting add "video=i915:modeset=1" to the line containing 'kernel' in the grub menu (you need to edit the default entry)
<vbgunz> does booting up with nomodeset in grub mean something?
<vbgunz> I actually boot up with that
<vbgunz> I have nomodeset, let me try booting without it then try that? cool?
<vbgunz> ok, updated grub, gonna reboot
<vbgunz> YES! remove nomodeset from the grub kernel command line caused me the vide driver to load up!
<lordievader> vbgunz: Nice, good to hear :)
<vbgunz> lordievader, BluesKaj, Walex thank you guys so much for everything, every little clue and bit helped!
<lordievader> Just to verify, it shows up unders "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<vbgunz> you guys are awesome!
<vbgunz> Kernel driver in use: i915
<vbgunz> :D
<vbgunz> lordievader: thanks for your tenaciousness!
<BluesKaj> good
<lordievader> Nice :)
<vbgunz> you're an awesome Badger!
<vbgunz> ok gonna reboot and change some stuff on the main desktop, create a new backup and hopefully just plus and play!
<vbgunz> you guys are awesome, no joke!
<Roey> hey all again
<Roey> hello BluesKaj & lordievader
<Roey> still no sound here
<lordievader> Roey: I haven't really followed the discussion from this morning, could you give a recap?
<Roey> Sure, so I checked settings on vapucontrol and they seemd all fine.
<Roey> I saw that the intel sound driver module had been loaded from startup
<Roey> lordievader:  not sure if there are any errors that were given off (where could I check for those?)
<Roey> lordievader:  seems like I can play sound fine from a text TTY but not when I switch to any other TTY or in KDE
<BluesKaj> Roey, you haven't mentioned sox, just like this morning...tell them everything you're using so we don't waste anymore time
<Roey> ah, understood:
<Roey> lordievader, BluesKaj: when I issue "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*", I see sox play coming up, and it stays stuck at 00:00, doesn't even respond to ctrl-c.  In Amarok, when I hit Play, the progress meter doesn't move and no sound is heard.  In Youtube, the video plays without sound.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Roey> When I check vapucontrol and KDE system settings' sound settings, those appear fine from both front end and back end perspective
<lordievader> Roey: You mention the TTY, how do you play audio files from there?
<Roey> I login at the console and then issue "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*"
<Roey> lordievader:  ^
<Roey> my bad, I aim to always start out my replies with people's nicks
<lordievader> Roey: Ok, what happens when you do the same thing from the Konsole under KDE?
<Roey> lordievader:  as I mentioned above, instead of playing, the sox play command appears to freeze up, not advancing in the progress bar and responding to ctrl-c
<Roey> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7745031/
<lordievader> Roey: Is pulseaudio running?
<Roey> lordievader:  roey     30915  0.0  0.0 774108  7288 ?        S<l  Jul03   0:01 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<lordievader> Roey: A small test, "echo 'autospawn=no' >> ~/.pulse/client.conf&&pulseaudio -k&&play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*"
<Roey> So a couple of things:
<Roey> 1) the sox play command works as intended, and I hear sound
<Roey> 2) a pop-up appears saying "Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK"
<lordievader> Roey: 1) There seems to be a problem with pulse. 2) You left pavucontrol open ;)
<Roey> aha :)
<Roey> hey now Youtube works
<Roey> pulseaudio is no longer running btw
<Roey> lordievader:  when I try to play a file with Amarok, it doesn't respond
<lordievader> Roey: I know, now you are using bare ALSA. There seems to be a problem with your install/config of pulseaudio. Do you run a custom setup?
<Roey> not that I know
<Roey> it happened as soon as I did apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of days ago
<lordievader> Roey: You are now probably facing my biggest complaint with ALSA, it is capable of one stream at a time.
<Roey> oh is that so
<Roey> didn't know that
<Roey> I've been able to play multiple videos with mplayer
<Roey> and have multiple videos stream on Youtube
<Roey> is that because they were multiplexed through pulseaudio?
<lordievader> Roey: Using PA I bet.
<Roey> well yes
<lordievader> Roey: This is the reason PA exists, or so I've come to believe, it was called PolyAudio before.
<lordievader> Poly ring any bells?
<lordievader> Anyhow, try running pulseaudio in the foreground and see if any errors show up.
<Roey> poly sounds like it's begging for a cracker
<Roey> (to crack its security vulnerabiltiies)
<Roey> lordievader:  ok
<Roey> pulseaudio -D ?
<Roey> or how?
<Roey> oh, that is for daemonizing
<lordievader> Roey: Nope, that puts it in the background, simply: pulseaudio
<lordievader> Roey: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/poly-
<Roey> lordievader:  Hmm. ok.
<Roey> lordievader:  youtube crashes when I tried to play a video when I have something playing in Amarok.
<lordievader> Roey: Does Pulseaudio show any usefull info?
<Roey> it doesn't print out anything
<Roey> also,k the sox play command outputs sound at the same time as Amarok is playing, I found.
<lordievader> Roey: Hmm, try starting pa with the -v option.
<Roey> ah, ok.
<Roey> lordievader:  I re-startd Firefox with PA running
<Roey> now sound appears to work on Yotuube
<BluesKaj> is sox running /
<Roey> it appears to run correctly now
<Roey> BluesKaj:  we re-started PA
<Roey> that was basically it
<Roey> BluesKaj, lordievader:  thing is, this is not working from startup
<Roey> also, KDE Mixer is empty for all the playback streams with this message "nothing is playing audio"
<lordievader> Roey: You probably now want to remove the 'autospawn no' line from ~/.pulse/client.conf
<Roey> okay
<Roey> it has two statements saying "autospawn no"
<lordievader> Roey: Yes, remove it.
<lordievader> Roey: Do you have any custom boot scripts I should be aware off?
<Roey> alright.  I left it an empty file.
<Roey> lordievader:  I do the following in /etc/rc.local:  /usr/bin/amixer -c 0 set "Auto-Mute Mode" Disabled
<lordievader> Is this a recent change?
<Roey> I did it when I installed Trusty Tahr fresh
<lordievader> Roey: By the by, with respawn on all you should have to do when it happens again is "pulseaudio -k". The respawn option restarts it when pa goes down.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> pulseaudio -k.. that kills it?
<Roey> gracefully?
<Roey> lordievader, BluesKaj: thanks, guys :)
<lordievader> Roey: Yes, see the man page ;)
<Roey> aye :)
<Roey> lordievader:  why does my SPDIF keep muting...argh
<vbgunz> lordievader, BluesKaj, Walex I just want to update you guys. Using apt-get to remove everything "nvidia" and black listing nvidia and nouveau isn't what was needed in my case. Simply removing nomodeset from the kernel command line (can't remember why it was there in the first place) was the trick. So now I can use my Nvidia desktop, backup to an esata disk and boot on Intel hardware perfectly :)
<vbgunz> I guess in case anyone ever ask, the kernel command line should be investigated, just wanted to update that in my case, no other tricks or mods were necessary
<vbgunz> You guys were really awesome in helping me track down the issue, so major thanks!
<lordievader> Roey: I have no experience with SPDIF.
<BluesKaj> Roey, is your spdif digital out connected to anything?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  my receiver
<Roey> yes
<BluesKaj> is it turned on ?
<Roey> yes it is
<BluesKaj> then you mustr have automute enabled agian]
<BluesKaj> I 've heard that some cards auto mute the spdif/pcm out if the analog section is running
<BluesKaj> spdif/pcm is basically a passthru
<BluesKaj> luckily mine doesn't mute since I don't use the analog out
<Roey> aqh ok
<Roey> *ah, ok.
<Roey> I'm using standard sound from the motherboard
<Roey> correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the sound controller built-in to the CPU these days?
<Roey> or is it a motherboard component
<BluesKaj> yes but are you using analog as well\?
<Roey> i.e. different chips from different mobo vendors
<Roey> right
<Roey> I have it on headphones as well.
<lordievader> Usually it is a chip on the mobo.
<BluesKaj> hmm, that could be it
<lordievader> Doesn't make them better...
<Roey> I've been doing this for a long time and this is the first time I got a response like this
<BluesKaj> well, i have to leave for a while
<Roey> alright
<Roey> thanks
<BluesKaj> I may be bacl later , not sure
<Roey> for all your assistance
<BluesKaj> ok
<LiamW> hi, I've installed Kubuntu via the netinstall CD, and whenever I start up nothing happens
<LiamW> whenever I log in I should say
<LiamW> the greeter works;
<LiamW> I switched to tty1 to load up plasma-desktop, and it worked (DISPLAY=:0)
<LiamW> but can I find a way to avoid doing this every time I want to log in?
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> um using kubuntu 14.05, i update today, is it alread with kde 5?
<shallwe> *im
<function9> no
<shallwe> :(
<shallwe> but is it alread released right?
<shallwe> wow wait, i got a huge update o.O
<shallwe> yah i think its kde 5
<shallwe> i dont know its 4.13.2 its not kde 5 :(
<function9> kde 5 is still in beta stage
<shallwe> humm
<shallwe> in wikipedia kde says stable release 5.0 1 july 2014
<shallwe> i will try find in kde site
<function9> ok
<phoenixz> I just downloaded kubuntu live, installed it on a USB on Windows using usb2iso, but the USB won't boot, no matter what I try.. Anybody who has run into this?
<r05en> Hi to all
<function9> hi
<LiamW> phoenixz: likely you didn't do it right, your flash drive won't work or your BIOS downright won't support it
<LiamW> Older ThinkPads are like that
<function9> johnflux_: wb :)
#kubuntu 2014-07-05
<phoenixz> I downloaded the kubuntu live ISO, put it on bootable USB, from BIOS I boot from USB, but it skips the USB and boots from the internal SSD drive. Is this a known problem?
<LiamW> it's a known problem with OSes that don't provide sufficient means to mark a USB bootable
<LiamW> you can always net-install from a rewritable cd
<LiamW> that'll eliminate the need to install updates after installing
<LiamW> and the initial download is 30 MB
<phoenixz> I'll take it, though now I have to look for a... CD..? What are those? :)
<phoenixz> LiamW: strike that, thus laptop has a damaged CD drive.. Is there a way to force mark the USB bootable?
<LiamW> flash yer bios? idk
<LiamW> that's what I had to do
<phoenixz> I still have a Linux install that runs for about 5 Mims before it looks up, maybe there is some command line thing?
<LiamW> why does it lock up?
<LiamW> do you know?
<phoenixz> Yeah, btrfs messed up beyond repair. No problem, I'll reinstall but my lap won't boot those USB, and the CD drive is busted...
<phoenixz> Is appears that, as long as I do not write, things should be ok
<phoenixz> Would Linux be able to create a working bootable USB?
<LiamW> ubuntu has its own startup disk creator
<LiamW> it will do just that
<LiamW> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<phoenixz> Yeah, but will it actually work? I  Used tools on Windows, and those don't work
<LiamW> this looks plausible
<LiamW> phoenixz: how many flash drives have you tried with?
<LiamW> not all BIOSes support all flash drive vendors
<phoenixz>  3, 2 of which Kingston
<phoenixz> Seriously, btrfs, never again
<LiamW> I've had trouble in particular with older SanDisk Cruzer drives
<LiamW> interestingly the Cruzer Facet drives have no problem booting on the same systems
<phoenixz> Retrying USB creation program #7
<lordievader> Good morning.
<function9> hi
<lordievader> Hey function9, how are you?
<function9> yeah busy busy busy :) and yourself?
<lordievader> Waking up, making coffee.
<function9> hmm make me one too please :)
 * lordievader makes more coffee
 * lordievader passes function9 a coffee
<function9> thank you :)
<function9> brb restarting the chat client testing some different colors
<phoenixz> Alright, just reinstalled my kubuntu 14.04, and I've ran into two major issues. 1) My mouse is no longer working. I can still control the mouse with the laptop pad where you move your finger over, but my USB wireless logitech mouse is no longer working. this WAS working before the reinstall (before was also 14.04).. Any help possible there?
<phoenixz> Issue #2: I just did an apt-get upgrade, and after reboot, suddenly I can no longer run KDE programs. I can run chrome, but I cannot run system settings. I can run quassel, but I cannot run yakuake, all give "KDEInit could not launch /usr/bin/blah"..
<phoenixz> Since I cannot run yakuake or konsole, I cannot see the error output and figure out what the problem is
<phoenixz> Any help??
<lordievader> phoenixz: Try reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package.
<phoenixz> lordievader: Stupid question but.. Since I have Kubuntu installed, should that not be there already?
<lordievader> !crosspost | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lordievader> phoenixz: Yes, but the point is it is a meta package. In other words reinstalling it makes sure everything that is needed is installed.
<phoenixz> In all fairness, it was not asked in another ubuntu channel.. Sorry for cross posting, but I just spent 25 hous in the last 2 days (and I wish I was kidding) trying to get my laptop to work again.. I'm at what looks like 98%, and now this.. I am about to convert to amish to be done with it all..
<function9> phoenixz: linuxmint 15 kde, preety much similar mob, both being sponsored by blue systems. it's slightly a different spin :)
<function9> err 17 i mean :)
<lordievader> function9: But it ain't supported here ;)
<function9> hehe ok  my bad
<phoenixz> Alright, it probably was the file /home/sven/.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu which is a 0 bytes file..
<phoenixz> Restarting KDE
<lordievader> It's an empty file here too...
<phoenixz> Problem solved!
<lordievader> phoenixz: That's good to hear :) Both of the problems?
<phoenixz> lordievader: Ah crap, I forgot the mouse.. Nope, thats still not working
<phoenixz> Thanks for the reminder :) How can I debug that problem?
<lordievader> phoenixz: Does udev see the dongle?
<phoenixz> lordievader: How do I udev?
<phoenixz> lsusb does see Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<lordievader> phoenixz: Remove the dongle, open a konsole, run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev", plugin the dongle.
<phoenixz> dmesg also reports no problem AFAICS
<valorie> phoenixz: you did check to see that it has good batteries, right?
<lordievader> Hey valorie, how are you?
<phoenixz> valorie: that was my first thought :) Then I got the mouse of my wife, same problem
<valorie> I've had dead batteries before and tried a lot of stuff first....
<valorie> heh
<valorie> hi lordievader
<phoenixz> Actually, should 14.04 not show the battery status?
<valorie> excellent, just back from a short vacation
<phoenixz> Also, the battery is one of those duracells with a small meter on it, it shows 3/4 full
<valorie> cool
<phoenixz> lordievader: sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev and adding dongle gives me this: http://pastie.org/9357136
<lordievader> That looks fine.
<lordievader> The dongle is recognized correctly and it seems the correct driver is loaded.
<phoenixz> also
<phoenixz> I just checked, the battery widget on my taskbar shows the logitech mouse as well
<phoenixz> Its all there, but its not working... ?
<lordievader> Is there a switch on the mouse to disable it?
<phoenixz> yeap, also on
<phoenixz> It was all working fine until I reinstalled it
<phoenixz> Cursed be btrfs... 2 days gone, and now I'm fighting with my mouse..
<phoenixz> Aaaaand now that I have plugged and unplugged it a few times, there it is..
<phoenixz> mouse working..
<lordievader> Yayy :D
<phoenixz> I think I actually misplaced the dongles.. now that I'm looking at it, they both are the same.. 2 mice, 2 dongles... I need coffee.. I need sleep.. At least I have a mouse now, I can finally start working, yay!
 * lordievader slides phoenixz a coffee
<phoenixz> Ah thanks!
 * phoenixz slurps
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ShalokShalom> sound is not working on a fresh installation, updated, mixer shows, that all is fine
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled
<ShalokShalom> i am in alsamixer, how to look, if automute is disabled ?
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, navigate to the automute module then use the up/down arrow keys to set it to disable
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: i use a Nvidea GPU for the hdmi output
<BluesKaj> then make sure the hdmi output is set in system settings>multimedia>device preference and audio hardware tab, ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> it is
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: Fynn is the Guy with that issue, since he is now too in the channel, i am out. Thanks for your help :)
<Fynn> Thx and bye
<BluesKaj> Fynn, and the spdif/pcm output ctl is set to pcm and unmuted in alsamixer?
<Fynn> aktive ist now HDA Nvidia for HDMI output
<BluesKaj> Fynn, read my post above
<Fynn> alsamixer is open and i select with F6 the HDA NVidia - S/PDIF 00 S/PDIF1 00 S/PDIF2 00 S/PDIF3 00
<lolmaus> How do i disable the "paste with middle click" feature? I'm using middle mouse button for scrolling on my laptop, and it fcuks up my emails a great deal! :(
<rimad> hey guys, got a small problem. I have a zbook laptop with switchable (hybrid) graphics. I used optimus when i installed Kubuntu. However I recently turned off Intel card in the bios and all of the sudden it seems like DPI got all messed up
<rimad> i use force font DPI setting right now and it works but there are still some areas where fonts look way too big (i.e. login screen)
<rimad> any tips?
<rimad> anyone??
<BluesKaj> rimad, login scrn is system settings as root , use kdesudo systemsettings in the krunner and adjust your fonts for root permissions usage
<rimad> excellent
<rimad> one more thing, since i switched to nvidia card my startup and shutdown screen gets clattered with some text from the console. Before this i only had KDE graphics notifying me that its shutting down or starting up
<BluesKaj> rimad, have you upgraded the nvidia driver from the default nouveau?
<rimad> yes i have
<rimad> 331.38
<BluesKaj> I've seen a few artifacts on shtdown, but none on startup
<BluesKaj> using the 331.79 driver on Kubuntu 14.10/testing
<bello> hello everybody
<function9> hi
<skinux> Are screenlets supposed to work at all in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> skinux, screenlets are gnome thing so you'll have to install them from the repos ...and they might work , altho plasma widgets work well
<skinux> I just installed Plasma Widgets
<skinux> How do we activate specific widgets, though?
<BluesKaj> click on the cashew on right of the panel
<hydra7> yellow one skinux
<skinux> I found it.
<skinux> Widgets aren't that great, though.
<skinux> CPU temperature monitor is really small.
<skinux> 2
<skinux> Oops
<Zeppman> hello, just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and im having a problem with libboo2.0.9-cil - it says it is "half-installed" and cannot be configured. Any ideas?
<Zeppman> (everything else seems to work fine)
<Zeppman> the problem is i can also not remove it
<Zeppman> it says "file does not exist /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.0.Boo.Lang.Interpreter.installcligac"
<ShalokShalom_> a friend of mine detect a kubuntu specific bug that happens with CUDA Sound Output via HDMI and we both cant translate that correct into english, is there a way to write a german bug report ?
<rick7568> can anybody help with a tearing issue?
<bprompt> !de | ShalokShalom_
<ubottu> ShalokShalom_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> rick7568: Perhaps, what is the issue in detail?
<lordievader> !pm| rick7568
<ubottu> rick7568: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> rick7568: What card/driver are you using?
<rick7568> ubottu i did
<lordievader> rick7568: No you pm'ed me... Anyhow could you answer my question.
<lordievader> rick7568: Is the driver loaded?
<rick7568> sorry
<rick7568> gtx550 and the newest driver
<rick7568> yes
<rick7568> now youre making me think about this
<rick7568> 331.38
<rick7568> is there a more compatible one?
<lordievader> rick7568: Have you played with the refresh rate after enabling vsync?
<lordievader> rick7568: http://hifi-india.blogspot.nl/2006/11/faq-what-is-screen-tearing-and-how-do-i.html
<rick7568> i dont think so
<lordievader> rick7568: That link I gave you point me to the monitor, rather than the driver.
<rick7568> my monitor is a tv
<lordievader> Same applies.
<rick7568> im looking for a refresh rate
<lordievader> rick7568: System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> right click the tv.
<rick7568> it switched back to auto
<rick7568> i set it on 60
<rick7568> after changing this i have to at least log out, right?
<rick7568> sorry
<lordievader> rick7568: You just needed to hit apply.
<rick7568> tearing is still there
<lordievader> rick7568: Do you have another display you can test the videocard on?
<rick7568> ya
<lordievader> rick7568: Do so, then you can rule out everything on the side of the pc.
<rick7568> its there but not as prominent
<rick7568> think i need a reboot
<rick7568> bb
<modernbob> anyone know how to restart smbd
<modernbob> I know its installed
<modernbob> service smbd restart
<modernbob> stop: Unknown job: smbd
<modernbob> start: Unknown job: smbd
<lordievader> modernbob: It's called 'samba' under Ubuntu.
<ktosiek> geez, who is packaging quassel? Why is freenode name "Kubuntu IRC" by default?
<phoenixz> ktosiek: Hey, you're right, I hadn't noticed..
 * ktosiek noticed while adding Freenode... a secod time
<phoenixz> Actually, it looks like I'm on irc.kubuntu.org... thats.. weird..
<tjingboem_> i like to change the size of a widget but i only see a key and a cross. How can i resize it?
<tjingboem_> it is way too small
<SouL___> Will have next kubuntu versions kscreen installed by default?
<TheRinger> I'm trying to port linux drivers someone built for a Razor Blackwidow keyboard in order to use 5 buttons on the left labeled L1 - L5 I managed to find the python drivers to make this work and need to know if USB_PRODUCT would be.. I posted my 'lsusb' and the blackwidow_enable.py...  I know vendor # is 1532 and Prod# 0102 but on his driver it lists and extra character
<TheRinger> http://pastebin.com/LzdPVyRr
<knightux> Yup?
<knightux> wake up Zombies...
<Walex> TheRinger: which extra character?
<modernbob> service smbd restart  <-- is wrong for kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> maybe service samba restart ?
#kubuntu 2014-07-06
<jazzkutya> hi
<function9> hi
<jazzkutya> why the 32bit version of kubuntu 14.04 is the recommended version on the download page?
<jazzkutya> now i myself prefer 32bit on computers with <=4GB ram but i was just about to change my habit :)
<function9> jazzkutya: it offers 32 & 64bit
<jazzkutya> (target computer has 4gigs of ram, possibly 8g in not so near future)
<jazzkutya> that's ok.
<jazzkutya> that the 32bit version is recommended?
<jazzkutya> the button text says this, in 2014
<jazzkutya> *why the 32bit version is recommended?
<jazzkutya> sorry, typo
<function9> jazzkutya: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<jazzkutya> that's the page i'm talking about, yes.
<jazzkutya> on ubuntu.com the 64bit version is the default on the download page. on kubuntu.com the 32bit version explicitly recommended. why?
<poee> hi. when i write a disk in k3b, the progress is 100% but the size is a little less than full. say out of 4320mb it shows only 4269 mb. is this ok? does this mean the disc is fully written?
<sandman13> if new version of KDE is released will LTS version of Kubuntu upgrade to it?
<jazzdog> kubuntu live-cd with pxe boot, cool :)
<alvin> santiago: Most of the time. The current LTS contains the latest KDE version through the normal upgrade channels (without PPA)
<alvin> santiago: Oops, that wasn't for you, but for  sandman13, who is offline.
<alvin> I'm not awake yet.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<function9> lordievader: good morning :)
<lordievader> Hey function9, how are you?
<function9> lordievader: another day :)
<lordievader> New day, new chances?
<function9> lordievader: do you have a cup of coffee for me today?
 * lordievader makes another cup of coffee
<function9> :D
<function9> brb gotta do the laundry
 * lordievader slides function9 a cup of coffee
<function9> ty sir!
<function9> brb
<kperminov> Hello!
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MichaelP> http://paste2.org/EGGX2ceJ
<MichaelP> Having trouble installing kde5
<lordievader> MichaelP: Allow dpkg to overwrite files using the --force-overwrite switch.
<MichaelP> lordievader: apt-get --force-overwrite dist-upgrade or dist-upgrade --force-overwrite ?
<MichaelP> or don't use dist-upgrade
<MichaelP> --force-overwrite no matter how i put it E: Command line option --force-overwrite is not understood
<lordievader> MichaelP: dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/powerdevil_4%3a4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_i386.deb
<MichaelP> thanks
<MichaelP> lordievader: now i keep getting  Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following packages have been kept back:  plasma-desktop
<lordievader> MichaelP: Could you pastebin the fill output?
<MichaelP> lordievader: http://paste2.org/OCJOyHZD
<lordievader> Packages listed there should be orphans. Usually it is save to remove them.
<MichaelP> Maybe these are 14.10 issiues
<lordievader> MichaelP: By the by, you should issue a bugreport about the error you previously had.
<lordievader> MichaelP: That was a packaging bug.
<MichaelP> lordievader: im on 14.10 to.. I just noticed it still alpha 1
<lordievader> MichaelP: It is. And it's support is in #ubuntu+1, shall we move there?
<Guest22395> تحذير
<Guest22395> warning
<Guest22395>  you may be  watched
<Guest22395> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<Guest22395> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<MichaelP> kubuntu 14.04...  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:neon/kf5   ... sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get install project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils \ project-neon5-konsole    Everything went good
<MichaelP> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-daily   sudo apt-get update ..... sodo apt-get dist-upgrade.. nothing
#kubuntu 2015-06-29
<Trel> brb updating irc client
<stevejobsinhell> Moin.
<stevejobsinhell> Can someone point me to the proper resources to get Qt5 installed.  I don't know the names of the packages to apt-get
<valorie> stevejobsinhell: are you running 15.04?
<valorie> pepee: I don't have time to read that whole thread - but I think perhaps the UCC didn't realize how wide the damage would be
<valorie> that said, it is left to us to make the best of what we have, now
<pepee> hasn't kubuntu been having problems with ubuntu since... I dunno, at least 8 years?
<pepee> I started with ubuntu 6.06 and moved to kubuntu 8.04 IIRC, and even then there were problems
<valorie> well, I guess that depends on your point of view
<valorie> personally, I knew the story when I started volunteering here, and nothing has changed but one bad incident, with many of my friends hurt
<valorie> the fundamentals remain the same
<pepee> anyway, I hope this doesn't end badly, Kubuntu is, AFAIU, the biggest *ubuntu flavor
<valorie> hopefully, we'll heal and stay healthy
<valorie> right now, that isn't guaranteed
<pepee> aren't the guys who left kinda relevant in the KDE community?
<valorie> everybody is relevant
<valorie> we're open to new contributors, and just signed up a new Member last week
<valorie> otoh, people shouldn't /can't stay active forever
<valorie> burnout is a real thing, with bad effects all over the place
<valorie> oops, we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> heh, yeah
<Trel> And if you want a laugh, make #kubuntu-offtopic redirect back here
<Trel> In Kubuntu 15.04 how can I upgrade the KDE Framework past 5.9.0 to 5.11
<pepee> there is a PPA IIRC
<valorie> Trel: what is your purpose in doing that?
<valorie> are you developing something that needs those frameworks?
<Trel> valorie: after 6 hours of debugging, 3 hours of IRC, 2 reinstalls of kubuntu and 3 other distro Live CDs, it turns out.....https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347143
<ubottu> KDE bug 347143 in Panel "Panel stays light when theme is set to 'Breeze Dark'" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<Trel> My issue was a known (and fixed bug)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, lots of the devels are running wily
<valorie> and having a good experience
<Trel> How do I download an iso of that, rather than 15.04?
<Trel> I don't see a link to a full listing with non-release versions
<valorie> ah, probably linked in teh QA site
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-1
<Trel> found it on cdimage.ubuntu
<stevejobsinhell> valorie: yes, but I'm thinking about rolling back to 14
<stevejobsinhell> I'd like to do the version 14 way.  I don't like 15.04
<valorie> well, 14.XX are not Qt 5
<valorie> so I don't think that would be a good mix
<stevejobsinhell> ok I'll stick with version 15.04
<vbgunz>  does anyone know why my cmedia audio, get's to 30% loud, it goes mute?
<stevejobsinhell> valorie: is installing Qt on ubuntu done through apt-get or from nokia's site ?
<vbgunz> stevejobsinhell: not sure what you're up to, surely you can install from whatever resource you need but most of the safest installations are done from the repos. if not safest, most convenient
<valorie> stevejobsinhell: if you are developing an application, best to use `build-depends` to get all the correct dependencies before building it
<valorie> you def. want to use from the repos as vbgunz says
<valorie> and as I said to Trel, if you want the latest, run the alpha
<valorie> you can always do it in a vm
<Kitiragato> Boa galera.... faz tempo que num entro numa sala de IRC
<Kitiragato> Algum brasileiro por aqui... ou todo mundo e brasileiro
<Kitiragato> f10: Blz...
<Kitiragato> ou nao tem brasileiro por aqui
<valorie> !br | Kitiragato
<ubottu> Kitiragato: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Kitiragato> valorie: Obrigado
<Kitiragato> ubottu: Vlwww... Brigadao
<JoshuaFarmerMS> irc.freenode.net
<scottn_work> Anyone know when plasma 5.3.1 and applications 15.04.2 and frameworks 5.11.0 are going to be in the backports PPA?
<valorie> scottn_work: backports to what?
<valorie> 5.3.1 is already in backports for 15.04
<valorie> unsure about the others; I assume as the packagers get to it
<valorie> help always welcome!
<Trel> valorie: it looks like the alpha, is still on 5.10.0
<scottn_work> valorie: 15.04
<valorie> packaging has slowed down lately, due to a number of factors
<valorie> including summer vacations
<valorie> more help always welcome
<scottn_work> valorie: Any links to what is required? I can build from source and have a very basic knowlege of the debian package rules.
<valorie> nice, scottn_work -- please join #kubuntu-devel if you are interested
<valorie> although most of the devels are probably asleep right now
<valorie> most live in europe
<scottn_work> Ahh, OK. I'm down in New Zealand
<markc> has anyone built the Qt 5.4.2 multimediawidgets/player example and can actually play an mp3?
<valorie> markc: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<markc> valorie: no I hadn't, thanks. vlc and dragon work so it never occurred to me. Still no sound from the "player" example. I've been fiddling with Jack so I'll reboot to be sure PA is the only sound server
<valorie> good deal
<valorie> yes, mp3 isn't open source, so requires a codec
<valorie> vlc includes the codec in its code
<valorie> not sure what "player" example you speak of, so can't say more
<markc> ah right, ofc course, but qt examples would need the codec
<markc> multimediawidgets/player
<valorie> ah, I wonder if that's PMC by another name
<markc> actually, would you happen to know what package includes all the qt docs and examples?
<valorie> Plasma Media Player
<valorie> hmmm
<markc> I installed the offline 5.4.2 system so I would get a more recent qtcreator but due to no-sound issues I'm trying to switch back to the default system qt dev packages
<valorie> apt search doesn't find much useful
<valorie> well, if you want the very latest you will want the Wily alpha
<valorie> in a vm if nothing else
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-1
<valorie> the devels who are running it seem very happy with it
<markc> the "player" example is Examples/Qt-5.4/multimediawidgets/player in the offline installer
<Trel> KDE 5 seems to play even worse with my CPU than 4 did as far as compositing
<markc> yes, I've been using wily on my laptop for a month now... a bit rough at times
<Trel> (core2duo P8400)
<valorie> of course it's rough -- it's alpha
<markc> yes I know and I'm not complaining. I'm chasing etter hidpi support so I'm prepared to sit on the bleeding edge
<valorie> ok -- #plasma for those specific issues
<valorie> not that it's off-topic here, but the experts live there
<Trel> valorie: me? I need to go back to LTS for KDE4 it's looking like unless I find another DE I like.  My hardware is outdated so it's likely not high on the list of things that'll be fixed
<markc> valorie: ah of course, and thank you for your help, appreciated. I better reboot
<vbgunz> Kubuntu 15.04 and nvidia proprietary drivers 346.59 have many many problems when switching monitors. is there a fix for this? It's really truly unreliable and I find myself going into terminal restarting sddm to get things right again. any clues as to what is happening?
<valorie> vbgunz: I've heard people discussing various nvidia drivers
<valorie> but I've not paid attention, since I don't use nvidia
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vbgunz> I'm using whatever drivers Kubuntu supports out of the box for the 960. Everytime I use the nvidia dialogs to change up monitors, the screen flickers and breaks and sometimes it just gets ridiculous. I'm googling but really feel like holy shit, I'm the only guy with this problem
<vbgunz> I can't believe not enough people ran into it to cause it to show up in the first 10 hits on google
<vbgunz> it's a definite show stopper and someone that doesn't know how to restart sddm from a terminal would be having a horrible time
<vbgunz> I'm just not finding any info on it anywhere... no way this is smooth for others
<valorie> no, it's a problem for lots of people
<valorie> there is the xorg-edgers PPA for one thing
<valorie> thus the factoid for nvidia
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: are you getting "tears"?
<vbgunz> last time I messed with xorg-edgers, I remember coming up to a blank screen because of it. I got completely stuck in the terminal because of it. it blew my head open
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: I was but put a little trick in /etc/profile.d/ for kwin
<vbgunz> that did help a lot
<babu_> hi
<ahoneybun> it happens when I mess with the monitor settings sometimes or when I unplug the HDMI cable
<ahoneybun> did happen a few from returning from suspend
<ahoneybun> hey babu_
<babu_> hi
<babu_> can you help me hwo to setup a apache
<ahoneybun> apache server?
<vbgunz> my main issue now is, I have 3 monitors. sometimes in the nvidia control panel, I'll select to enable another monitor and when I do, the screens bork and seriously go crazy. I have to wait for the confirmation to time out and for things to get restored. sometimes, I believe kwin dies and Alt+F2 doesn't work to try and replace it. I can even call up konsole but then I won't be able to type into it. something about switching monitors using nvidia
<vbgunz> control panel is a real hassle in 15.04
<ahoneybun> I move to a tty and kill Xorg
<babu_> yes apache
<vbgunz> I too have to switch to a tty and restart sddm just to get things back... this is to no end sucking as I find myself needing a different combination of monitors throughout the day... damn it's upsetting
<valorie> babu_: that isn't really on-topic for the chan
<babu_> oh what is it?
<valorie> this is a help chan for Kubuntu
<valorie> you might find some help in #httpd
<babu_> ok can you please tell me how to disable or remove akonadi?
<valorie> there are loads of apache chans, which you can find using alis
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> babu_: are you using applications/services which use akonadi?
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: I reset Xorg not sddm
<ahoneybun> valorie: vbgunz http://imgur.com/9sfn0WT
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: not sure what you're talking about, I just service restart sddm
<ahoneybun> sddm is login though
<valorie> ahoneybun: what IS that?
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: yeah, I end up back at the login screen
<ahoneybun> valorie: what happens sometimes
<valorie> looks like bad drugs
<ahoneybun> lol
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: that picture is exactly what happens to me when I switch monitors
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: I get back to the desktop, fixed
<vbgunz> not everytime but often enough
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: what's the trick to resetting xorg?
<ahoneybun> sudo killall Xorg
<ahoneybun> but not sure if that is the best way
<vbgunz> hmm, that doesn't log me out?
<ahoneybun> using prime-select *cardhere* does the trick too
<vbgunz> sucks I gotta use sudo for that
<ahoneybun> well it is a root task
<ahoneybun> I have nvidia prime crap
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> intel + nvidia
<vbgunz> I do have an intel chip but don't think (not sure) I have any intel graphics support
<ahoneybun> intel graphics + nvidia graphics
<ahoneybun> nvidia prime/ bumbleebee
<vbgunz> hmm, tomorrow I'll see how to turn it off if it's on, I don't want it while the nvidia card is in
<vbgunz> if I kill Xorg, does it autorestart?
<ahoneybun> this is a laptop so I can't take it out
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: it does
<valorie> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<ahoneybun> I mean if it works
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> I couldn't remember it until you mentioned it
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> so thank you
<vbgunz> sudo killall Xorg is the same for me as sudo service sddm restart
<ahoneybun> works the same vbgunz?
<vbgunz> it's sort of what I do to get things back from when they bork out and go nuts like your screenshot, yeah
<ahoneybun> so it is not just you or just me vbgunz
<ahoneybun> :)
<vbgunz> the prime-select one though is something to try but the sudo part bugs me a bit. sometimes, I lose all access to typing anything but switching to a tty saves the day
<ahoneybun> depends if you have that setup
<vbgunz> there's just something really wrong with the current nvidia situation. 14.10 is pretty damn solid in this department
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> my games do work decent
<vbgunz> I use an xrandr script that has a bunch of shortcuts to a bunch of different monitor setups and in 14.10 it works like a charm. in 15.04, it's basically hell
<ahoneybun> oh man
<vbgunz> it sucks so much, I'm basically holding out on upgrading to 15.04, I don't want to go through the 2 years of KDE 4 hell all over again.. the whole upgrade while the old isn't even solid is worrying
<ahoneybun> KDE4 is not solid?
<vbgunz> I'm liking 5 but things like this is just upsetting
<ahoneybun> of course
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: not one bit, I will never trust kmail or kontact in KDE 4, the desktop, the thing you see first when logging in still has bugs that reminds you, you'll find more (promise)
<ahoneybun> I love Kontact
<vbgunz> I mean, KDE 4 is OK, but solid? no, kmail and kontact were big deals for me, I'm basically forced to use chromium and gmail directly
<ahoneybun> could be better sure
<vbgunz> man, it was KDE 3.5 that got me really excited about KDE. 4 came along and I gave it a shot, I stuck with it through growing pains and it's not even solid, I don't trust it and now 5 is out. I'm hoping 5 is the answer but it too is showing it has issues. one thing for sure, it's far more along that 4 was when it debut
<vbgunz> I have hope for KDE, I'm hoping 5 is it
<ahoneybun> same
<valorie> me too
<valorie> computers will reach perfection simultaneously with becoming outmoded
<valorie> if experience teaches us anything
<vbgunz> If KDE 5 is up to what I think it's up to, it has to end up solid. supposedly, if they get it right, they'll be no overlap of technology and focusing on problems should be a lot easier. I mean, I could be all wrong but I think that's what the 5 plan is
<valorie> of course
<valorie> although it is not and will never be called KDE5
<valorie> frameworks is good, and getting better
<valorie> I think Plasma is almost better
<vbgunz> frameworks, plasma, whatever the nick, it will probably always be KDE 5
<vbgunz> at least for me that is, I sort of grew up with it as KDE
<valorie> applications will probably just continue to get better as they are ported
<valorie> KDE to me is the people I work with
<valorie> software is good, but the whole point is people
<vbgunz> I'd really love to see KDE 5 just be the answer I hope it could be. a nice stable, solid desktop, feature rich and fast
<vbgunz> sorry, I don't mean to throw things off with the whole KDE 5, but calling it something else as if there will never be a KDE 5 is just jarring in a sense
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5
<ahoneybun> KDE Plasma 5
<valorie> it's ok vbgunz, it's not religion
<valorie> the devels don't like mislabeling though
<vbgunz> you know at this point, probably just calling it 5 would be about as accurate as anything else :)
<valorie> or phive, as sitter used to do
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: that monitor issue, do you get that with 346.59? do you have a 900 series card?
<vbgunz> I have that particular driver and a 960
<ahoneybun> 750M
<ahoneybun> geforce gt 75.m
<vbgunz> hmm, so at least we know it doesn't affect our particular line, it's generally at this point an nvidia issue
<vbgunz> damn
<ahoneybun> I'm on 346.59
<ahoneybun> I think 340.76 is broke
<vbgunz> hmm, I really don't like to mess with drivers outside of what Ubuntu provides. I hate dealing with the latest nvidia drivers and their installer
<ahoneybun> 340 and 346 is provived by Ubuntu
<vbgunz> yeah, I'm talking about getting their .run file, I don't like doing things like that
<vbgunz> so I guess in other words, it's gonna be till October till we see something official hopefully solve the issue
<ahoneybun> there is a new version for my card
<vbgunz> on nvidia.com?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/86390/en-us
<ahoneybun> lots of fixes
<vbgunz> 352.21 is what's on the site for me. man, if they had an official repo I'd most likely use it but dealing with the installers just leaves me with a sour taste
<ahoneybun> funny NVIDIA Setting says I have 1 screen
<ahoneybun> oh it crashed
<vbgunz> hmm, I just crashed, kwin just crashed
<ahoneybun> yea..
<vbgunz> hmm, konversation?
<ahoneybun> ?
<vbgunz> your irc client?
<ahoneybun> yea
<vbgunz> mines is konversation, clicking the link you posted caused kwin to crash for me, not sure if it was the actual clicking of the link but I just went throug about 10 seconds of freeze then a bubble popped up saying kwin crashed
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of installing the new driver
<vbgunz> hmm, I'd hate to do it then discover it doesn't solve a thing
<ahoneybun> yea
<vbgunz> I mean, it could always be just one little stupid thing, like turn off flipping and everything works like new
<vbgunz> heh
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> do you have that intel thing in the driver settings?
<vbgunz> not sure to be honest, I never had an intel before and this is a new pc a couple months old
 * ahoneybun makes backups
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: my main 14.10 is backed up atm. almost 2TB of data. what I'm on right now is 15.04 and honestly, I'm just testing it out. I could destroy it but I'm so tired of destroying stuff. I'm at this point where goddamn it, just work.
<vbgunz> heh
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> yea I understand that
<ahoneybun> I have 2 older laptops for testing things
<vbgunz> I've gotta say though, I've missed Konversation. it's a good client.
<valorie> best I've ever used
<valorie> windows/mac/linux
<vbgunz> Sho behind it right? also Yakuake?
<valorie> yes
<vbgunz> Yakuake is something I've only needed to use once. hooked ever since, I go out of my way to install it
<valorie> he didn't found it, but is the maintainer
<valorie> me too
<valorie> such a time-saver, if nothing else
<valorie> elegant
 * ahoneybun starts the installer
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: you need to shutdown the desktop for the installer?
<valorie> you don't use yakuake, ahoneybun?
<vbgunz> shutdown x
<ahoneybun> right
<valorie> oh, installer for your borked card
<valorie> right
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I need to go to bed
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't
<valorie> niters all
<valorie> you are missing out!
<vbgunz> it's all good, gnight!
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: how does one shutdown X?
<vbgunz> I go to a tty and sudo service sddm stop
<ahoneybun> for X?
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: well, not for X but it completely logs me out of the desktop and locks me into a tty. from there I can install the nvidia driver without a problem
<vbgunz> if that's what you're up to
<ahoneybun> guess I'll try it
<ahoneybun> what could go wrong lol
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: wait
<vbgunz> you're on 15.04?
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<vbgunz> you have sddm? if you don't, try lightdm
<vbgunz> good luck
<vbgunz> :)
<ahoneybun> sddm is in 15.04
<vbgunz> yeah
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: if you want to end up uninstalling it, you'll have to go back to that file you've downloaded and run it with the --uninstall switch
<ahoneybun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149206/how-to-install-nvidia-run
<ahoneybun> replace lightdm with sddm I would think
<vbgunz> yeah
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: good luck, I'm off to bed, hopefully everything goes great :)
<macguy> Hi, is it a good idea to istall Kubuntu on a Mac? Will I face any problems regarding software availability etc?
<macguy> Also will I face any hardware issues? Something like the webcam not working fine, or any other piece of hardware?
<hateball> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hateball> macguy: ^
<macguy> hateball: thanks for that. But that doesn't answer my question. Have you faced any problems in the long term usage of Kubntu on a Mac/
<macguy> ?
<hateball> I don't use apple hardware, which is why I refered you to the wiki where people who do, have written stuff
<macguy> okay thanks
<ahoneybun> depends on the mac macguy
<ahoneybun> I have a old MacBook 3,1 and it runs every Ubuntu flavor fine
<macguy> ahoneybun: I am using a Macbook pro mid 2012 model
<macguy> i really don't want to dual boot. so I am deciding to switch over completely to Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> macguy: I would say run the live media and see how it works
<ahoneybun> that everything works
<ahoneybun> I don't think the camera will out of the box
<ahoneybun> at least on my it does not
<macguy> so you mean the webcam doesn't function at all?
<macguy> ahoneybun: I have used ubuntu for sometime now. I have used it on a normal PC, and on virtual box in my mac.
<ahoneybun> it can work
<ahoneybun> but on my mac I needed a driver
<ahoneybun> something about iSight
<macguy> i see
<macguy> ahoneybun: any experience you got with the more recent mac books?
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight#Installation
<ahoneybun> happly no (I don;t like Apple things
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro9-2/Precise : this is from Precise (12.04) so it is old
<ahoneybun> bbl need sleep
<ahoneybun> best of luck macguy
<ahoneybun> please do stick around
<macguy> thanks ahoneybun
<macguy> sure
<hyper_ch> valorie: do you know in what file the setting is stored that the "desktop background" should be folder view?
<hateball> hyper_ch: dunno if "grep -Rn folder ~/.kde" might give some clues
<hateball> I dont fancy changing my settings just to find it ;p
<sick_rimmit> hyper_ch: You'll find all the KDE stuff in a hidden .kde dir in your home folder
<hateball> I guess "grep -Rni folder ~/.kde" would be better, dunno if it's lower/upper case
<Etriaph> hateball: 15.04?
<hateball> Etriaph: I'm not sure what your question is
<Etriaph> hateball: Are you running Kubuntu 15.04?
<hateball> Etriaph: I am on 14.04 on this particular machine
<Etriaph> hateball: Then it should be stored in ~/.kde/share/config as far as I know.
<hateball> Etriaph: I'm not the one with the original question, it's hyper_ch
<Etriaph> Oh
<Etriaph> my bad :D
<hyper_ch> sick_rimmit: actually, a lot has moved to ~/.local and ~/.config
<hyper_ch> sorry, too many channels
<hyper_ch> running 15.10... but had the same issue on 15.04.... that it keeps reverting from folder to desktop view upon reboot
<macguy> any other mac user here, who runs Ubuntu on a mac?
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: If you're on 15.04 it should be in either ~/.local or ~/.config, but likely ~/.config
<markc> repeat question (google is not helping) does anyone know which package contains all the qt5 docs and examples in 15.04/10?
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: well, the problem is that grep gives like a gazillion results... hence I asked in what file that setting is :)
<hyper_ch> all qt5 docs?
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: I'm looking for it; but, on my 15.04 the combo box to configure it is disabled.
<markc> hyper_ch: just the examples actually
<hyper_ch> markc: I think you get them when you install qtcreator
<markc> hyper_ch: I've got the tutorials in qtcreator but not the examples
<hyper_ch> then the internal qtcreator help has them... but not really sure
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: disabled? oO how did that happen?
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: I think I have an idea... I can set it to some exotic path to show
<hyper_ch> and then I can grep for that
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: hyper_chhttps://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/disabled.png
<Etriaph> err..
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/disabled.png
<Etriaph> There's only one layout, 'Desktop'
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: :(
<Etriaph> The fact that the combo box appears leads me to believe it'll be implemented once again.
<hyper_ch> I think this could be it:   .config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<Etriaph> This is Plasma 5.3.1, should be roughly the same as your 15.10 software.
<hyper_ch> that looks like it
<Etriaph> Maybe, but it contains some settings global to the desktop that have nothing to do with the layout.
<Etriaph> Like scrolling with the wheel on the desktop to change desktops, it's in there.
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: well, there are different containments fields.... and one of them seems to be that
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/265253/
<hyper_ch> I made icons a tad smaller
<hyper_ch> I set to use that folder
<hyper_ch> plugin=org.kde.plasma.folder  probably is that it shows a folder and not the default desktop
<hyper_ch> but how to make that permanent
<Etriaph> I think it's a good assumption that the feature isn't intended to be used yet.
<Etriaph> But the layout may still exist.  Does that work?
<hyper_ch> what do you mean with layout'
<Etriaph> Desktop layout is the default, and the only one I have available (the combo is disabled); Folder View is a layout that Plasma had in 4 that I don't have access to at this time.
<hyper_ch> it was available on 15.04
<Etriaph> It may be that the 'Folder View' layout is not operable atm in Plasma 5.
<hyper_ch> and still is on 15.10
<Etriaph> Or unstable.
<hyper_ch> but in both for me it got resetted after every reboot
<Etriaph> I'm on 15.04, the combo for it is disabled.
<hyper_ch> but only on my primary screen
<hyper_ch> on the secondary screen it stuck just fine
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: http://images.sjau.ch/img/1f7437b1.png
<Etriaph> Interesting.
<Etriaph> Maybe I should file a bug.
<hyper_ch> maybe I should switch primary screen, reboot and see if it sticks then
<Etriaph> Time for me to hit the hay.
<Etriaph> Night folks.
<hyper_ch> cya
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyper_ch> hi lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<hyper_ch> lordievader: I'll be nice today to you :)
<lordievader> ?
<hyper_ch> well, yesterday. The "wine" situationa ;)
<hyper_ch> you've already forgotten about it?
<lordievader> That is your problem, not mine ;)
<hyper_ch> but I bugged you about it for quite some time :)
<hyper_ch> and you were even friendly enough to try and solve the issue ;)
<lordievader> It got my interest at some point. At another point I got bored with it :P
<hyper_ch> still weird that it couldn't get installed
<thenwkg> Hi, i am trying to install Android Studio using this PPA : https://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/ But i keep getting 404 errors when i do sudp apt-get update.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> you seem joyful for the beginning of the work-week
<BluesKaj> heh, yeah, because I'm retired :-)
<hyper_ch> I'll get there, eventually
<juboxi> Hi and thanks, thanks, thanks for the greap
<juboxi> t great OS
<juboxi> I have a external drive that isn't showing up in gr
<juboxi> *gparted
<juboxi> what should I do to get my disk back?
<juboxi> what
<juboxi> what was the command to check what /dev/sdb the drive is
<thenwkg> Hi, i have Kubuntu 15.10 and if i try to add any 3rd party repository i just get 404 error.
<thenwkg> I am trying to install numix icons, any ideas how to fix this ?
<hateball> thenwkg: If you give some details as to how you are adding the repos and so on
<thenwkg>  Terminal Commands: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:numix/ppa
<thenwkg> then sudo apt-get update
<hateball> thenwkg: Well, there's no packages for 15.10 what I can see
<hateball> 15.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 as well
<thenwkg> Is there a way to install a package for 15.4 or older ?
<thenwkg> Oh sorry.
<hateball> No harm done :)
<prodaft> hi
<jubo2> hi daft pro
<jubo2> I have an external disk that is not showing up in gparted
<jubo2> what to do?
<hateball> jubo2: what does dmesg say when you plug it in
<jubo2> hateball: dmesg sees it ok
<jubo2> I wrote some zeros to
<jubo2> it
<hateball> jubo2: does gparted not detect the device at all?
<jubo2> hateball: it detects
<jubo2> it is a kingston USB-to-SATAIII encasing
<jubo2> gparted still not seeing it
<jubo2> there is no /dev/sdb even when it is hooked it
<jubo2> s/it/in/
<jubo2> juboxi@juboxi-X201:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb0
<jubo2> dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdb0’: No space left on device
<jubo2> hateball: I dunno what to do. dmesg sees it but there is no /dev/sdb
<hateball> has this encasing worked before
<jubo2> hateball: yes
<hateball> jubo2: well what does dmesg say more specific? can you pastebin?
<jubo2> hateball: http://pastebin.com/nxx0yqGW
<hateball> jubo2: I wonder, is the disk very large?
<jubo2> no 250GB
<hateball> ah
<jubo2> I'm also trying to get a 1TB external disk partitioned and formatted but gparted fails on that
<jubo2> different problem
<hateball> jubo2: and if you run "parted /dev/sdb" ?
<jubo2> Error: Error opening /dev/sdb: No medium found
<hateball> Then I dunno really :|
<javi_> hi
<jalcine> hateball: does it show up under `sudo fdisk -l`?
<javi_> video driver for HP dc5700 Desktop?
<javi_> video driver for HP dc5700 Desktop?
<javi_> video driver for HP dc5700 Desktop?
<lordievader> !patience | javi_
<ubottu> javi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> javi_: What graphics card is in that desktop?
<javi_> on board integrated card grafic
<lordievader> javi_: Then you probably already have the driver installed and loaded, what is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<lordievader> !paste | javi_
<ubottu> javi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<javi_> ok i prubed
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: did you try out the new nvidia driver? how did it go?
<vbgunz> I have a cmedia external sound card (cheap way to take care of a lot of audio problems I was having) and although everything is fine, I've noticed that at 30% it's pretty much muted. why?
<Madmind> hello I am board
<Madmind> talk to me
<s_20> so, like a wooden board?
<nfk> vbgunz, that's an alsa issue, most likely
<nfk> well, kernel alsa
<nfk> vbgunz, anyway, be happy sound adjusting even works, those cheap intel hda adapters are not exactly known for quality volume control (or any other type of quality)
<nfk> on my system the otherwise surprisingly good quality integrated intel hda starts sounding bad if you mess with physical volume levels and you don't want to know how it crackes if it's turned off by power saving
<nfk> well, off and then on
<nfk> vbgunz, another idea might be to install pavucontrol (yes, a gnome/gtk3 app) and make sure the internal volume level is at 100%
<nfk> you don't want any more and anything less is basically prone to be worse and might very well mean that it gets inaudible quicly
<nfk> vbgunz, and one last thing, low quality speakers may also stop responding to faint sound quicker than a quality set
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: very back
<ahoneybun> very bad
<nfk> no, getting positive on cancer test is very bad
<nfk> that's just "you get what you pay for"
<murthy> This is exciting, good news about the wayland support for kde. I am just quoting this from our kwin dev's blog. "After all I’m just editing this blog post in a full Plasma on Wayland session ". Check out his blog for more details.  http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/06/four-years-later/
<MC___> hola
<MC___> alguien de CHile
<MC___> o AMérica Latina?
<MC___> tengo un problema en KUbuntu 14.04.2
<MC___> alguien de habla hispana?
<MC___> hep me
<MC___> help mee
<MC___> HELLO
<MC___> I nedd help :(
<MC___> need
<MC___> :o
<MC___> :(
<MC___> hola gente
<MC___> tengo un problema en KUbuntu
<MC___> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<michael_p>  hi i thought i give 15:04 a stry i went to install nvidia i get a nessage saying starting service 219
<ahoneybun> that is systemd michael_p
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1432171
<michael_p> did that still comes back
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Fix released]
#kubuntu 2015-06-30
<finetundra> hello all, can you get to the wallpaper changer from kickoff?
<abdullah> hi
<abdullah> sleeping?
<abdullah> all of you?
<abdullah> hey vbgunz
<abdullah> hello
<abdullah> hello
<vbgunz> hello
<abdullah> how u doing
<abdullah> why non answering
<abdullah> what r u doing guys
<vbgunz> I just got here, I don't spend much time looking at the conversation here when it's dead
<vbgunz> dead as in quiet, it's pretty quiet right now
<abdullah> quiet? it's completely dead
<abdullah> are u programmer or something?
<bshah> if you have question feel free to ask..
<bshah> thats how IRC work..
<bshah> mm he lef
<bshah> mm he left
<michael_p> hi i am still having the same issue
<michael_p> i ran the systemctl and it still apears
<babu_> hi
<babu_> can anyone tell me which one is best apt-get or aptitude?
<michael_p> babu what version are you on
<babu_> hi
<babu_> can anyone tell me whish one is best apt-get or aptitude?
<michael_p> i just apt-get
<babu_> and best opensource firewall?
<hateball> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<michael_p> could 219 be refering to video drivers
<michael_p> i hope 15:10 dosnt have the same problem
<michael_p> should i use my own video drivers
<michael_p> or third party
<michael_p> i think this room is dead
<Tm_T> michael_p: patience is a virtue (:
<valorie> michael_p: what do you mean "your own"?
<valorie> in general, driver manager will suggest the best drivers for your equipment
<lordievader> Good morning.
<michael_p> <valorie i mean i have nvidia .run
<michael_p> or should i use 3rd party
<michael_p> with me sometimes thats not allways the case
<michael_p> the only one that works is edgers or my own but thats on a diffrent version
<michael_p> with edgers i got no cuda
<michael_p> should i downgrade to 14:04
<mparillo> If you really hate Plasma 5, or something worked on 14.04 that still does not work now, sure. Otherwise, why make the effort?
<michael_p> just the bug
<michael_p> and plus if i am going to ise one ogf the drivers i need something to fall back on
<michael_p> i ment if the drivers on the new diesktop dont work
<mparillo> If the drivers work on 14.04, then sure. But when you say downgrade, what you really mean is save your data, and install. There is no automagic downgrade as far as I know.
<mtthw831> whatt up
<mtthw831> is anyone up
<lordievader> o/
<mtthw831> i just installed
<mtthw831> what do i do now
<lordievader> Use it?
<mtthw831> i have done that
<mtthw831> next step pls
<lordievader> That is it, you install the os. And then you use it.
<mtthw831> ok
<lordievader> Not sure what you are looking for exactly.
<mtthw831> just making sure
<mtthw831> updates ?
<mtthw831> any special firmware
<mtthw831> you know
<lordievader> mtthw831: Open a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mtthw831> ok
<mtthw831> thank you
<mtthw831> and after
<mtthw831> ?
<lordievader> After updating? I'm still not sure what you are after...
<mtthw831> ill try to be more specific sorry
<mtthw831> my internet is kind of slow
<mtthw831> but i am staying at a motel right now but i was wondering if it was the driver
<lordievader> I rather think it is the motel's wifi. Such things are usually slow as hell.
<mtthw831> yea
<mtthw831> i thought so too
<mtthw831> is there a way i can check if all drivers are up to date
<mtthw831> im new at linux
<lordievader> If your packages are up to date, the drivers are up to date* (Ubuntu repo's are sometimes a bit behind)
<mtthw831> ok
<mtthw831> my laptop used to be windows does that make any difference
<lordievader> Nope.
<mtthw831> alright
<mtthw831> how long have you used linux
<lordievader> Quite a while.
<mtthw831> any tips?
<lordievader> On what?
<mtthw831> to learn the commands basics
<mtthw831> i don't see myself returning to windows
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mtthw831> ok thanks
<mtthw831> oh should i install any kind of antivirus
<lordievader> No need for that ;)
<TJ-> mtthw831: "man" is your friend, as in "man <topic or command>" e.g. "man bash" for the BASH shell
<mtthw831> ok got it thanks
<lordievader> Man is awesome :)
<mtthw831> ill check it out
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mtthwp> hey
<mtthwp> is anyone
<mtthwp> there
<sysop2> how can I create an akondi google contacts account by hand? the gui just doesnt work.
<owlman> Hi all, any idea what happened to the "Log konsole output history" option?
<jamaicatech9> whats up fellaz
<jamaicatech9> how are u doing
<mernilio> Greetings all! :-)
<mernilio> Just for the discussion, why do you think its so few females who is intressted in free software and linux?
<mernilio> In the computer department we have some great woman, Grace Hopper, Ada Lovelace, and the girl who invented Biff
<hyper_ch> hi there, my screens are messed up. One screen, during boot up, is detect at a lower resolution and once plasma has started, it gets turned off. In system settings -> display it's not even shown anymore. Any suggestion?
<mernilio> If it's an new error it sounds like a hardware failure.
<hyper_ch> it's no hardware failure
<hyper_ch> right now it's shown... but only at 1024x768 resolution instead of full hd
<mernilio> Try to check each monitor and stuff atacked to your computer. Problems with dual monitors can be a bitch to solve on IRC.... :-P
<hyper_ch> mernilio: monitors work
<hyper_ch> mernilio: kde systemsettings just doesn't want to let me put it to 1920x1080 resolution
<mernilio> I also use KDE. No dual screens tho. Maybe you should ask in a KDE-channel?
<hyper_ch> awking there also
<hyper_ch> s/w/s/
<mernilio> oki :-)
<hyper_ch> why can't I select 1920x1080 resolution in display settings?
<mr-rich> kubuntu 14.04 latest updates - plazma seemds to be eating up tons of memory ... any way to fix?
<lordievader> What is tons of memory?
<mr-rich> lordievader: 15GB out og 16 GB ...
<lordievader> Ow... that is a tad much. What process is eating it exactly?
<mr-rich> $ ps -e -o pid,vsz,comm= | sort -n -k 2 | tail -n 3
<mr-rich> 31592 2946672 kwin
<mr-rich>  4881 3930172 plasma-desktop
<mr-rich>  2332 15599288 Xorg
<mr-rich> lordievader: ^^^^
<lordievader> Kwin.. hmm. Does logging out and logging back in help?
<mr-rich> lordievader: I tried running kwin --replace ... didn't work ... I'd rather not have to close all my apps to log out ...
<lordievader> What kind of resolution do you have?
<mr-rich> lordievader: 1600X1200 ... been running that since 12.04 ... problem started recently. At first it was Firefox and when I closed firefox mem would drop to like 2-4 GB ... but now I'm using Chrome and closing it doesn't make a difference ....
<lordievader> mr-rich: No it is kwin hogging the memory. What is the uptime?
<Lumby_> Is it expected for kscreen to not be included in kde-plasma-desktop?
<mparillo_> Lumby_: If you do not get an answer here, I would try #kubuntu-devel before it starts getting late in Europe.
<lordievader> Lumby_: Is it included with the 'plasma-desktop' package?
<akasic> hello ppl, i just set my taskar to be covered by windows, is any way to make it appear when i hit the bottom? (like in opensuse)
<akasic> thnx
<mparillo_> <alt><F1>?
<akasic> i mean with the mouse, hitting at the bottom, it will show up automatically
<akasic> (with windows covering it, not the autohide option)9
<akasic> well, a good solution is to set the max size of the specific window to a fem pixels less, and a space for a click is there, than for the help
<akasic> few
<akasic> thnx for the help cya
<Phoenixz> Anybody who has the same problem with amarok where its not possible to drag drop move tracks in the playlist?
<Phoenixz> I have had this problem spanning over multiple versions, since like 14.04 and 14.10 at the least.. Right now on 15.10, still same issue
<valorie> hmmm, I've not built amarok for awhile
<valorie> not sure I have time for that today however
<eXistenZe> hum... 15.10?
#kubuntu 2015-07-01
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: you here? how did the nvidia binary installation go? did it fix the screen crazies?
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: terriable
<ahoneybun> bad
<vbgunz> :(
<ahoneybun> then I found a PPA for it
<vbgunz> what happened? did it just fail to install, fail to work?
<vbgunz> did the ppa solve anything?
<ahoneybun> a pre-install script did not work but I still went though it
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> I did not use it
<vbgunz> damn, I swear when bugs so obvious like this are just blatant, it kills me knowing there won't be any official solution till the next release. unless we take it into our own hands
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: http://gateway.boards.net/thread/18/easy-install-nvidia-driver-update
<vbgunz> damn, remove and reinstall pulseaudio over a bug that may affect ya. damn. so, if this is what you're using now, how is it?
<vbgunz> is it fixed?
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: I followed that tutorial and upgraded to 352. none of the problems that exist with the current driver was solved with that, in fact, for me it was worse. I'm think it's probably a KDE issue :/
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: thats very sad to hear
<vbgunz> yeah, I thought I'd give ya a heads up, looks like we're still in the same boat
<ahoneybun> I did not think you would try it
<ahoneybun> thanks for the news either way
<vbgunz> well I have a btrfs set up and created some snapshots. I just fully reverted. I just wanted to test, it was a fail for me :(
<ahoneybun> snapshots?
<vbgunz> yeah, with btrfs you can take a snapshot in seconds. then rollback to that snapshot if things go wild west
<vbgunz> it's really simple too, I'm only experimenting but am pleased with it so far, especially with the snapshot feature, I was able to test something I probably wouldn't have done otherwise
<ahoneybun> I could never get that to work
<ahoneybun> have only seen it work with openSUSE
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: what tools are there in Ubuntu to use it?
<malinus> Hello. I've just installed kubuntu (15.04). When I boot the system, I get to the login screen. After typing the correct password (and enter), I see the kubuntu loading screen (bar inscreasing). When it finishes, the screen goes black, and I'm back at the login screen.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> in kubuntu 15.04 when start kmail I have this error:
<sacarde> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?587282
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gier_do> sacarde: It's an akonadi problem.
<gier_do> sacarde: try "akonadictl status"
<sacarde> for now I solve remoing akonadi dir in user config
<gier_do> sacarde: so the issue is resolved?
<sacarde> now kmail starts OK
<sacarde> I disable kwallet
<sacarde> but to re-enable it ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning  all
<murthy> Kubuntu 15.04 takes 2 to 3 minutes to shutdown for the past one week, before that it use to shutdown in 5 seconds or less
<murthy> Backports ppa is enabled for my install
<murthy> I cant see any error messages during the shutdown. I assumed that  it was of plymouth. But even after booting with the quite and splash options removed from grub, I can see messages only during boot and not during shutdown.
<murthy> If I am looking for any error messages, which log should I be looking, the kernel or the xorg?
<BluesKaj> murthy, do you have akonadi and baloo runnining
<murthy> BluesKaj: checking
<BluesKaj> err running
<murthy> BluesKaj: there is a process called akonadi_baloo_indexer
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes do you need akonadi for kmail etc and baloo for seraching for files?
<murthy> omg there a lot of process name starting with akonadi
<murthy> BluesKaj: no dont need
<murthy> how to stop/remove it
<BluesKaj> then type akonadi in the kmenu search and disable the server
<BluesKaj> and in system settings>search disable the indexer
<murthy> BluesKaj: When i type akonadi in the kmenu, nothing pops up. I have already disabled the file indexer
<BluesKaj> try akonadi-server
<murthy> ok
<BluesKaj> murthy, then is system settings> startup&shutdown>sessiom management>applications to be excluded . type the app names there with commas and spaces between them
<murthy> BluesKaj: there is nothing akonadi-server. Instead there was akonadiserver. I asked me to use akonadictl to stop or start akonadi server
<BluesKaj> oh ok then do that, guess it's under systemd now
<murthy> I ran akonadictl stop and all the akonadi processes stoped . ok what app names I have to add there?
<murthy> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> murthy, I would use akonadictl and baloo
<murthy> ok
<BluesKaj> I'm guessing those are the culprits slowing down your shutdown process, because I had the same symtoms which went away after I disabled them
<murthy> Ok I will see if these changes works, going for a reboot. brb
<ikonia> win 1
<s230u> Hi, I installed Kubuntu 15.04 in French however many kde things like system settings and plasma have some labels in English and some in French.
<s230u> This is what my system settings looks like
<s230u> http://imgur.com/f32wdV3
<Larsvb> Hallo
<Larsvb> kann mir jemand Rat geben :D?
<Larsvb> mein Kubuntu 15.04 friert häufig ein
<daft> Hi,  since when does removing the .kde folder Not removing the kde user settings of that user...
<daft> I got an kde desktop totally messed up...
<est31> hi there, my plasma shell doing weird things
<est31> crashed when I executed a special program from menu
<est31> but only when I accessed it from the search
<est31> when I access it from the normal tree based way, it works
<est31> but crashed now afterwards, perhaps unrelated
<est31> please note I use the kde backports ppa
<est31> and the issue is since yesterday
<est31> seems its because of an update of liboxideqtcore0 from 1.7.8 to 1.7.9
<est31> but not sure
<est31> havent reverted yet to test
<est31> how can I do that?
<est31> or not crashed, but not responding
<est31> you know, clock not updating and so on
<est31> I cant click on taskbar nothing happens
<mparillo> That was happenning to me and I had to magic sys request: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key It has been a few weeks since I have had to.
<est31> sysrq saved my ext4 couple of times already
<est31> really cool its there
<ahoneybun> Showtime People!: http://youtu.be/JInlEO8RMXo
<afghan> hi
<afghan> how can install kde plasa5 in ubuntu 14.4
<ovidiu> Hello From Kubuntu Podcast
<ahoneybun> HELLO ovidiu!
<Rick_Timmis> Hi There Kubuntu Podcast demo team
<Rick_Timmis> ovidiu: Hello
<ahoneybun> ovidiu: Hello!
<sgclark> howdy
<sgclark> ovidiu: hi!
<ovidiu> How do I close Firefox?
<ovidiu> How Do I install my video drivers?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu: search for "Driver Manager" in KickOff
<ovidiu> what does ...foo bar do?
<akasic> hi all, when i select log out, only a black screen appears, any help? thnx
<fud> hello
<akasic> hi, im getting a black screen instead of the log in one, any help? thnx
<nightwalkerkg> Quick question, i am unable to watch the videos on youtube Html5 player in 60fps, they run more like at 30, 40fps tops.
<nightwalkerkg> On free and non-free drivers. But i am able to watch at 60 on Windows. Any ideas ?
<nightwalkerkg> Ok, nevermind, got my answer. A plugin in Firefox was causing the problem.
<Guest41060> Hi, i am having issues installing kubuntu 14.04 on a new laptop. I get a slight flickering on the graphics while this artifact is gone for good while trying kubuntu 15.04 live dvd. This is obviously a graphics card issue. Can anybody help me? Should i add any options in the grub of 14.04 or anything like that?
<s230u> Hi I installed kubuntu in French however some parts of system settings and plasma are half in English half in French. Its weird in the same application one label can be English and another French
<s230u> http://imgur.com/f32wdV3
<chencho9000> hi there
<chencho9000> Im just new at kubuntu 15.05 how the hell can I do to turn off the bouncing icon?
<mparillo_> System Settings > Applications > Launch feedback (though I have grown to love the bouncing cursor and add it back on distros that turn it off by default)
#kubuntu 2015-07-02
<michael_p> hi anyone had any probs with kdenlive
<michael_p> i am outputing 3 mins of video
<michael_p> 3 seconds
<michael_p> sorry
<michael_p> well that hits the garbage can
<bjrohan> HELP. Ever since my "upgrade" from 14.04 to 15.04 a week ago, my wifi, when connecting to my NetGear AC router sucks, any suggestions
<bjrohan> As evidence of me being kicked off
<michael_p> i am well pissed off
<bjrohan_> I have switched to an eternal radio, can anyone help?
<vbgunz> kubuntu 15.04 hangs on boot up, maybe 2 minutes hanging. it seems to find a disk to decrypt but I don't get the prompt. then it takes me to an emergency prompt and I ctrl+d and get the decryption prompt... everything resumes as normal. but I spend 2 minutes waiting for this, how to fix?
<bjrohan> I don't think there is any help here :-(
<michael_p> i see if i get the same results witn fedora
<michael_p> if so back to windows (yuck)
<michael_p> or osx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> morning lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> bjrohan_: hello
<ovidiu-florin> bjrohan_: are you still around?
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm sad to see that so many help requests were made last night and no one was here to help them
<lordievader> That is the fate of IRC.
<lordievader> I take people didn't stick around?
<ovidiu-florin> of cource not
<ovidiu-florin> they waited for 2 mins tops
<ovidiu-florin> one even said he'll go to fedora, and then back to windows
<lordievader> Pff
<ovidiu-florin> he had issues ith kdenlive
<ovidiu-florin> so he gave up on Kubuntu
<gier_do> sounds like he was really trying..
<ovidiu-florin> from what I see he messed up the rendering, most likely
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<naftilos76> Anybody?
<hateball> anybody what?
<naftilos76> Hi, i installed 15.04 in my laptop. After suspending to ram and back and finally shutting down, the boot process stops at a point where i see on the lcd "starting version 219" without a cursor blinking on the lcd. It was working fine but after i used the suspend to ram function the boot process stops there.
<naftilos76> I then switched to another virtual terminal, logged in and started an x session by writting "startx" which worked fine.
<naftilos76> My question is why is the normal boot process disrupted while it was working fine
<naftilos76> hateball: Please see my comments above
<hateball> naftilos76: Afraid I dont use suspend so I dont know much about. Inspect the usual logs etc with journalctl
<fewcha> can someone please tell me how to install Qt 5.4 in my system?
<fewcha> It's Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<sick_rimmit> Hi fewcha
<sick_rimmit> Do you mean for development, or do you want the new Plasma 5 stuff ?
<fewcha> for development purposes
<fewcha> of a KDE app
<fewcha> sick_rimmit: ^
<fewcha> sick_rimmit: I need qt 5.4 in order to build the kde plasma mediacenter
<bshah> actually not pmc but whole plasma 5 depends upon qt 5.4
<bshah> pmc doesn't have hard requirement of 5.4
<lordievader> Is Qt 5.4 in the Kubuntu backports?
<fewcha> okay
<fewcha> lordievader: how do I know that?
<lordievader> Err... That is the question ;) Nah, I just though perhaps someone knows.
<fewcha> oh. Well, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=825&start=750 shows only qt4-x11 in its backports
<fewcha> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Hmm, yes the other Kubuntu ppa also do not seem to have qt stuff.
<fewcha> hm
<lordievader> !info libqt5core5a
<ubottu> libqt5core5a (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 (vivid), package size 2314 kB, installed size 11046 kB
<lordievader> fewcha: Ah, qt5.4 seems to be simply in the repo ;)
<mflow> Any ideas why I can't right click inside a Konsole window to open the context menu ?
<fewcha> lordievader: It's showing, "libqt5core5a is already the newest version."
<bshah> lordievader: fechwa have ubuntu not kubuntu
<fewcha> no no I have kubuntu only
<lordievader> fewcha: So what is the problem?
<fewcha> lordievader: this is the error I am getting when I am trying to build kxmlrpcclient (build system KDE) from frameworks using kdesrc-build: https://paste.kde.org/p40jti5si/eumyas
<lordievader> fewcha: Do you have the qt header files installed?
<fewcha> lordievader: how do I check that?
<lordievader> fewcha: dpkg -l|grep -e libqt -e dev
<fewcha> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pybbwcbsd/5zpyfo
<fewcha> lordievader: the whole output: https://paste.kde.org/pxkcsr0tb/vzxqlz
<lordievader> fewcha: Seems I do not know grep too wel, could you make it 'dpkg -l|grep -e libqt |grep -e dev'?
<fewcha> lordievader: sure. https://paste.kde.org/p0d5khqkn/dhp7i1
<lordievader> Hmm, I'm not really sure what you are missing. Perhaps someone in #kde knows?
<fewcha> hmm, let me ask them in a while
<fewcha> lordievader: btw, thx :)
<lordievader> No problem. I'm sorry I could help you further though.
<lordievader> Also the folks in #kubuntu-devel might be able to help.
<fewcha> okay :)
<hussni> jjjhjk
<akasic> hi, in my hardware detection kubuntu suggests to install the driver  ''processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel microcode'', shall I ?
<vbgunz> is there a ppa for KDE 15.04.3?
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: I realized something about that weird bug that borks the monitor. I don't think it's nvidia but Kwin that's causing that. e.g., next time it happens, suspend and then reenable Kwin effects. it's gone :)
<ahoneybun> odd
<vbgunz> it won't be gone forever but it's a quick fix
<ahoneybun> vbgunz: suspend and reenable kwn effects?
<oem> irc.freenode.net
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, has there been anything new regarding the systemd message "starting version 219"? I have to switch to a different v term every time i boot my laptop to get in x!
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: the shortcut which I find the easiest way is Shift+Alt+12 to toggle them
<vbgunz> not 12 F12, sorry
<naftilos76> My laptop stops booting up with a message "starting version 219". Can anybody confirm it?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, I can confirm that if your greeter page/sddm is not loading then drop to TTY/VT and login then, run sudo systemctl enable sddm
<BluesKaj> TTY/VT is, ctl+alt+F1-F6
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: I have followed the guide to restart systemd: http://life.wamari.com/2015/03/16/fixing-starting-version-219-bug-in-kubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-beta/
<naftilos76> It restarted normally but the next boot stopped as did the previous boots
<naftilos76> I will doit again and letyou know
<naftilos76> BlueKaj: I just experienced the same message and the boot stopped. I had to switch to anther virtual terminal and run startx. Can you advise anything else?
<naftilos76> BlueKaj?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, did you chrooot with a live-cd previously
<BluesKaj> my nick is BluesKaj , just use the tab key to complete my nick
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, if so, run,  rm /dev/null in the VT and you should be able boot properly again
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Sorry, fast typing.
<lordievader> I wonder what his cmdline looks like.
<EvilRoey> Enter your command, master$
<lordievader> EvilRoey: ?
<EvilRoey> back
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I was just funning around.
<EvilRoey> don't mind me </whistling>
<lordievader> EvilRoey: We have #kubuntu-offtopic for that ;)
<EvilRoey> fair enoguh :)
<EvilRoey> *enough
<Scunizi> Just curious.. I'm running 14.04 now and would consider 15.04 but how stable is it? This is for my production machine.
<mparillo__> I would say stability is less of a concern than regressions (say missing widgets, panel indicators, guest account, regionalization). None are deal-breaker sfor me,but why not try in a VM for a few days first?
<lordievader> Scunizi: I wouldn't run a non-LTS release on a production machine.
<lordievader> Wait for 16.04.
<vbgunz> Scunizi: don't do it. honestly don't. 14.10 for me is literally I'd say a hundred x more stable than 15.04. With what I do in 15.04, I've literally seen more crashes in a week than all the crashes I've seen since 14.04. I'm using 15.04 right now and have been the whole week testing it. It's great but definitely far from stable
<lordievader> Hmm, 15.04 and 15.10 have both been rather stable with me.
<Scunizi> lordievader: vbgunz thanks for the input.. I've got 15.04 running on a spare laptop with no issues so far but hate to risk it with my work machine.
<lordievader> Just go with LTS'es for production machines ;)
<Scunizi> I've been running kubuntu & Ubuntu since 5.04 .. always an adventure.
<leumas> Scunizi: I started with 6.04..trully an adventure
<leumas> Scunizi: Am running 15.04 on Vmware right now bcos am not sure am ready to instal it fully just yet, am hoping 15.10 will calm my fears
<mparillo__> leumas: Can  you verify: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342978
<ubottu> KDE bug 342978 in Desktop Containment "Wallpaper and Hamburger do not scale to entire Virtual Display" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RobinHood2015> I know of GUFW, but is there a similar utility in KDE to configure the firewall?
<Scunizi> leumas: LOL.. I occasionally try a newer version in VBox.. I use to run Vmware but it was overkill for me. Vbox I've found so much easier.
<eXistenZe> Hey guys
<eXistenZe> is there a good backup tool to copy key files to a backup partition or a backup nfs share?
<eXistenZe> or is it better to just set up some cron tasks?
<mrhide> hi
<bprompt> !backupu
<bprompt> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eXistenZe> the thing about linux is that there are quite a few ways of doing everything
<eXistenZe> any actual good option with a nice gui?
<mparillo__> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/T/TMTOWTDI.html
<vbgunz> is it safe to disable plymouth on 15.04?
<vbgunz> I'm experiencing a hang on boot up with 15.04. I believe I've narrowed it down to my encrypted disk and crypttab. I have no idea what's wrong though as 14.10 loves this setup but 15.04 hangs about 90 seconds dealing with it. Also, 15.04 drops me to an emergency prompt after the wait and if I press Ctrl+D, I then get the password prompt for the disk and I can boot up quick. what's happening in the 90 second delay?
<vbgunz> I'm trying some stuff but every damn boot takes more than 2 minutes if things go normal
<mparillo__> Have you tried systemd-analyze blame
<vbgunz> I think I figured it out. it seems you need "quiet splash" enabled in grub in order to get the prompt immediately. Kind of sucks, I like the verbose output
#kubuntu 2015-07-03
<ewet> HI, I'm still coming across this problem https://plus.google.com/+GrzegorzKarwowski/posts/hqJ2V9ZCC1U . SMB public shares are extremely slow in KDE 5 (Kubuntu 15.04). In the past I worked around it by deactivating kwallet. Setting "any" username/password in System-Settings/Connectivity doesn't work. What am I supposed to do?
<ewet> no ideas?
<valorie> ewet: have you searched the bugtrackers?
<valorie> I've not heard others mention the problem
<valorie> posting problems/bug reports to G+ seems a long way around the barn, so to speak
<valorie> no bug # is mentioned in the G+ post
<ewet> smbclient is behaving normally btw.
<ewet> it might be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/550636. But I have really limited knowledge about KDE...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550636 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin SMB handling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ewet> it might not actually just be related, that might be the bug. cifs-utils and smbclient work perfectly fine. It's just Dolphin its authentication mechanism.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chinychinchin> I cannot upgrade to lastest plasma 5 release in kubuntu 15.04 - anyone know why
<chinychinchin> the latest release of kde has not been released  -  WHY?
<hateball> chinychinchin: Because *ubuntu is not rolling release
<chinychinchin> hateball: can you explain - since im a fedora/opensuse user - i have to use kubuntu a work
<angel_30> guys I need help regarding the KDE DE
<hateball> chinychinchin: It means that the version released with 15.04 (5.2) is what will be there until 15.10 is released
<angel_30> Even with the debug symbols the packages used by the systray is still crashing like crazy
<hateball> chinychinchin: If you want newer versions you'll have to use backports or a PPA
<hateball> !ppa | chinychinchin
<ubottu> chinychinchin: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<angel_30> uhm, is there really a problem on the system tray in Plasma 5.4 because it' still crashing like crazy in 15.04 vivid
<chinychinchin> im using backports PPA but that does not have most recent release - i dont want to break labtop - so ill see if i can find good PPA
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> i have tried 14:10 all i got was no signal from the monitor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cutbudi> is amyone here with technical answers
<BluesKaj> cutbudi,
<cutbudi> hello tech people
<BluesKaj> cutbudi, just tell us your issue
<cutbudi> ok
<cutbudi> i downloaded kubuntu latest version and it want properly up date, and I can not get clam anti virus to work
<BluesKaj> cutbudi, how do you mean it doesn't work?
<cutbudi> can anyone assist me?
<cutbudi> well when I click on clam it want load
<BluesKaj> cutbudi, which clamav did you install?  Clamav itself is a command line app...so you must have in the gui  version, correct ?
<BluesKaj> installed the gui
<cutbudi> not familiar with the gui...
<BluesKaj> what are you clicking on then ?
<cutbudi> when I tried downloading it from the site it says I have the latest version in my repository
<cutbudi> hey blueskaj...Im gonna do a full reinstall...at the same time go run an errand....hope you can help me when I get back..
<cutbudi> if its ok I will IM you
<BluesKaj> cutbudi, install it from your packag manager
<cutbudi> ok
<BluesKaj> delete the version you downloaded
<BluesKaj> always install from the package manager..that's the best policy
<cutbudi> ok...is it ok to IM you in a couple of hours?
<BluesKaj> just ask you question again when you come back ..i might not be here
<cutbudi> ok kool thanks
<yuriy> Hello
<stuxnet> hi
<yuriy> yesterday i've got big problems after i've gfot not enough memory on main disc
<yuriy> i did free my disc but kubuntu starts working in very weird way
<ss> hi guys
<yuriy> so i boot my OS and it shows black screen
<Guest28624> i have facing a issue can you help me out
<yuriy> sometimes it loads some apps autostart, without kmenu
<yuriy> sometimes simple screen without anything
<Guest28624> few of my application icons are not coming with kubuntu 15.04....not even on search field on kubuntu default text editor...it shows black icon instead
<yuriy> OS boots correctly when i delete .cache, .config, /var/tmp cacheches for the user
<yuriy> but next boot could be with black screen again
<BluesKaj> yuriy, have you enabled sddm with systemctl in the VT ?
<yuriy> what do you mean VT?
<horacy> Hello my question is: is KUbuntu 15.04 x64 compatible with Secure Boot???
<yuriy> i think here is lightdm used
<Guest28624> anyone here to answer my issue /
<horacy> asking cause I have laptop whioch is locked to run only with secure boot enabled only :(
<BluesKaj> yuriy, Virtual Terminal , ctl+alt+F1-F6 , odd because that problem seems to be with 15.04 , not earleir releases
<BluesKaj> horacy, you can't change it he UEFI/BIOS ?
<yuriy> yes, i use 15.04
<yuriy> possibly you are right
<BluesKaj> then you have sddm by default afaik
<yuriy> ok
<horacy> no its blocked only thing i can do is to turn into Legacy Bios Mode but than every os is freezing after some tiome of use :(
<yuriy> so what i need to do to resolve that non stability
<BluesKaj> horacy, make sure "quick boot " or whatever it's called on your pc is disabled too
<yuriy> i even deleted fglrx driver
<yuriy> some icons of some appps in kwin disabled
<BluesKaj> yuriy, make sure you have the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver installed
<yuriy> ok
<BluesKaj> as a minimum
<yuriy> already installed
<horacy> unfortunatelly i dont have such thing only secure boot which is blocked thats all I can do :(
<horacy> probably i have to reinstalll W8 now :(
<BluesKaj> yuriy, open a terminal if you can , sudo systemctl enable sddm  or drop to a TTY/VT using ctl+alt+F1-F6 , and do the command there, then startx or reboot
<BluesKaj> horacy, do see the grub menu ok
<horacy> actuallu im before installing
<horacy> i just needed an info about that is it working with SB or not
<BluesKaj> horacy, it should work with secure boot if installed with UEFI method
<horacy> ok thx
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | horacy
<ubottu> horacy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<horacy> so i will wait till i get some usb stick or dvd adn install it and yes i'm now on UEFI Bios Mode
<BluesKaj> horacy, ok, hope it goes ok for you
<bshah> okay a question.. how translations are packaged in the (k)ubuntu
<DDR> Hi all, does anyone know why systemd asks for my disk encryption password every time my wifi reconnects?
<sick_rimmit> DDR: I suspect it's looking for the WiFi Password, and needs to decrypt file maybe...
<DDR> Could be, but it actually connects to the wifi fine.
<DDR> (It is password-protected.)
<mparillo_> DDR: Does this lead you anywhere: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<DDR> Since my network manager does remember, I don't think it'll lead anywhere... but I'll have a look as soon as I can, in an hour or so.
<DDR> mparillo_: There was nothing relevant I could find there.
<DDR> I haven't figured out what the disk password is actually needed for yet, either. Nothing seems broken, it's just very noisy about asking for it. Screws up my vim sessions and such, too.
<DDR> (brb)
<dev_> know any good channels?
 * krytarik knows this one
<vbgunz> I'm currently looking at 3 KDE crash dialog boxes on 15.04... I used systemctl to disable whoopsie, went into apport and disabled it, how do I stop these dialog boxes from popping up? KDE crash handlers are they?
<vbgunz> I don't report the bugs, I never have enough information, I don't know what I did, it's pretty ridiculous. everything and its mother crashes every couple of minutes. honestly, just restart the application automatically? how can I do that?
<vbgunz> drkonqi
<cutbudi> Hello people...may I ask if anyone have any Ideas on how to harden kubuntu?
<ikonia> as I told you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> it is not a generic question
<ikonia> it requires focus and a bit of background experience
<ikonia> the best advice is what I already told you  in #ubuntu
<ikonia> look at how you are using the system, remove what you don't know and restrict as best as possible access to the apps/services you are using
<ikonia> sorry, remove what you don't "need" not "know"
<cutbudi> Ikonia: please leavevme be, and stop following me....
<ikonia> I'm not following you
<ikonia> you're asking the same question  over and over - that is the answer I'm afraid
<cutbudi> yes i am, but not you....
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> cutbudi: I can explain the same thing Ikonia just did if that helps
<cutbudi> What ever you see me type dont answer..your begining to be a real pain....I do not wan anything from you...When I initially asked you that same question you were very less informative, and arrogant...now you want to spill your guts out
<ikonia> it's exactly what I said in #ubuntu
<ikonia> alomst word for word
<ikonia> if you want help - calm down, listen to the info people are giving you
<cutbudi> is there an ignore button in this chat room i can put ikonia on
<ikonia> I'll solve that for you
<cutbudi> ?
<murthy_> cutbudi: What do you mean by harden?
<ikonia> he can't talk, he's muted at the moment
<Tm_T> murthy_: that means increasing security
<murthy_> Tm_T: oh, right
<murthy_> cutbudi: are you a developer?
<Krixvar> TJ-: okay, so I have the partitions created by Windows (including an efi partition), a LUKS encrypted /boot, and a LUKS encrypted LVM
<TJ-> Krixvar: I'll dupe that roughly :)
<Krixvar> And a ntfs data partition but I don't think that matters right now haha
<TJ-> I'll just create small empty partitions to simulate it
<Krixvar> on a side note, the fact that I can make them all primary partitions is sweeet
<Krixvar> okay
<TJ-> 'primary' doesn't have any real meaning for GPT
<Krixvar> Yeah, I suppose that's just what the KDE partitioner calls them
<TJ-> The GPT usually has space for a minimum of 128 partition entries
<TJ-> Yeah, because they're proper partitions not chained logicals in some sill 'extended' chain
<TJ-> s/sill/silly/
<TJ-> Right I'm at the partitioner ... Manual of course
<Krixvar> Yup
<Krixvar> So I select the partition I created inside the luks and make it /boot, then the ones inside lvm to appropriate root home etc
<TJ-> I'm going to use gdisk to create the partitions; this partitioner is sooooo slow because parted re-reads everything each time a change is made
<Krixvar> uh that's etcetera not /etc
<Krixvar> sounds good
<TJ-> Not so... the screen is garbled in the VM
<Krixvar> uh oh
<TJ-> All text looks like someone drew the vertical blinds across it
<Krixvar> huh.. is there some sort of vm tools you can install? I'm only familiar with vmware really though
<TJ-> Ahhhh... a real VT sorts it Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Krixvar> hmm?
<Krixvar> switching helped? From talking to you I'm being quickly reminded of how much I still have left to learn :P
<TJ-> That never stops :)
<Krixvar> haha that's true
<TJ-> i'm installing openssh-server in the live environment so I can control it more easily
<Krixvar> sounds good
<Krixvar> oh huh so you're supposed to mount the efi partition into /boot apparently?
<TJ-> The ESP should be at /boot/efi/
<Krixvar> Okay, so I'd need to mount that before I start the installer?
<TJ-> I'm not sure; you need to be careful that the installer doesn't try to format /boot/ and hit the ESP as well!
<Krixvar> I'll make sure not to hit the format button
<Krixvar> I figure since they're newly created partitions its not needed anyways
<TJ-> It's not you... I don't trust the installer!
<Krixvar> heh I agree
<TJ-> The ESP is already a  FAT32 with boot files in for Windows
<Krixvar> the partition manager says its efi
<Krixvar> the kubuntu installer doesn't recognize it -.-
<Krixvar> oh wait it says its fat32 now
<Krixvar> odd
<Krixvar> might have been gdisk that said that
<TJ-> I'm having a slight argument because I'm not sure what the password is for the kubuntu user! Thought it was "kubuntu" but no
<Krixvar> I believe its blank
<Krixvar> in 15.04 at least, I doubt they would have anything set from earlier
<Krixvar> I mounted efi into /boot/efi but I'm pretty sure the installer's going to tell me to unmount it so I can install to it
<TJ-> Krixvar: Looking at /etc/shadow it doesn't look like it... on Ubuntu it's usually ubuntu/ubuntu with the user able to do sudo without a password
<mr0everywhere> i am trying to set up a linksys ae6000 wifi dongle on a clean install of kubuntu 15.04 using this tutorial http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1897 and it pops an error on the make command saying gcc command not found
<Krixvar> hmm yeah I'm seeing mixed answers about whether its blank or kubuntu
<Krixvar> mr0everywhere: You can make sure gcc is installed with sudo apt-get install gcc
<mr0everywhere> the computer it is on has no internet currently to be able to get it
<mr0everywhere> how would i go about getting it from a windows computer?
<genii> mr0everywhere: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Krixvar> Do you have access to another computer that does? You can manually download it
<mr0everywhere> i have access on my windows computer but no linux
<mr0everywhere> i have been doing everything via usb drive from one to another
<genii> mr0everywhere: Use a livecd on the windows computer
<Krixvar> mr0everywhere: genii's suggestion is probably easiest, if for some reason that's not possible you can download it here but you'd have to get all the requirements too http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/gcc
<Krixvar> TJ-: any luck?
<TJ-> Krixvar: This is the partition layout I've created http://imgur.com/XpecuqR
<TJ-> Krixvar: ignore the EF02 ... there's not a good choice for luks/dm-crypt
<Krixvar> TJ-: looks similar enough, main difference is that I have a separate /boot from the lbm
<Krixvar> *lvm
<Krixvar> and my efi partition is only 100mb because its tied between all the windows partitions and the partitioner kept crashing when I tried to move things to expand it
<TJ-> Krixvar: me too. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817541/
<Krixvar> ah cool, looks good then
<mr0everywhere> i have a package and all of its dependencies on a usb drive, how do i go about installing them? they are all .deb files and there are some circular dependencies that i noticed
<Krixvar> assuming the space in efi isn't an issue, I haven't read up too much on how much goes in it
<TJ-> Krixvar: Commands issued so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817549/
<TJ-> Krixvar: 128MB would be sufficient for ESP
<Krixvar> TJ-: only have 104 because Windows is weird :/
<TJ-> Krixvar: starting the installer now
<Krixvar> Okay, I'm sitting at the manual partitioning
<TJ-> There now
<Krixvar> Cool, so I'll set lvm partitions to the right stuff, skipping swap since it fails consistently with this installer
<TJ-> I've selected "/dev/mapper/VG-rootfs",  pressed Change, Use as "Ext4 ...", Format, Mount point "/"
<Krixvar> Same here, should boot be ext4 or 2? The arch page was saying 2 for some reason
<TJ-> Same for VH-home
<TJ-> Ext4
<Krixvar> Oky
<Krixvar> *okay
<Krixvar> What should I select for "device for boot loader installation?"
<TJ-> Now selecting /dev/mapper/LUKS_boot ...ext4, format, /boot
<Krixvar> I think I've been picking the wrong one which is what's caused it to fail
<TJ-> Boot-loader, hmm, well for EFI here it'll be /dev/vda1 (the ESP partition) . I don't know why it offers /dev/vda since that'd only make sense for a BIOS install
<Krixvar> Yeah, I've tried both options and it fails either way
<TJ-> Trying to install now
<Krixvar> Okay, I'll start mine selecting the efi partition
<TJ-> 74% copying
<Krixvar> Sort of unrelated, but there's no need to tell it to encrypt my home folder since its inside an encrypted partition and will be a single user device, right?
<TJ-> yeah, no point in doubling it
<Krixvar> Be back in a few minutes, mine just finished copying and I didn't have it do updates so it should be done soonish
<Krixvar> thank you so much for the help
<TJ-> In a terminal I'm running the command "tail -f /target/var/log/apt/history.log"
<Krixvar> okay
<Krixvar> Is there something specific to keep an eye out for?
<TJ-> I just like to see *precisely* where its at
<Krixvar> cool haha
<mr0everywhere> is there a trick to download all dependencies without booting into linux
<Krixvar> woot sitting on language packs -.-
<TJ-> just passed that point
<TJ-> 46%
<Krixvar> I think the computer's connection dropped.. one sec
<Krixvar> this one seems fine so I'm not sure what happened
<TJ-> kernel being installed
<Krixvar> there we go.. for once the wireless was more reliable than wired 0.o
<Krixvar> installing kernel headers and whatnot now
<Krixvar> From our discussion earlier, you said there's a point at which I need to get onto /target and do something right? Or is that not until after the bootloader installs
<TJ-> I'm planning on waiting until the installer complains
<Krixvar> Mine just broke
<TJ-> OK, hit the failure
<Krixvar> "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<TJ-> I'm in a terminal now. /target/ is still mounted
<Krixvar> yup
<Krixvar> so as long as I don't hit okay and let the launcher closed I can do it manually right?
<Krixvar> would it make any difference if I mounted the ESP to /target/boot/efi then ran grub-install?
<TJ-> Hang on... I think I have it sorted
<Krixvar> awesome, thanks
<TJ-> OK, yes, just completing update-grub now
<Krixvar> cool
<TJ-> I'm assembling the command history for you
<TJ-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11817743/
<Krixvar> Getting a syntax error near unexpected token 'do'
<Krixvar> do I need to run this as a shell script?
<TJ-> line by line would be better,. ahhh! you need to start with "sudo -i" to gain root!
<TJ-> sorry, I forgot to grab that from the history
<TJ-> I pulled the bash history files together into one and deleted the extraneous bits so those commands are verbatim
<TJ-> I'm trying a restart now
<Krixvar> Awesome, I'm running grub-install
<TJ-> Don't you do this - it may not work!
<Krixvar> so I've never used sudo -i, why doesn't running each command with sudo work but that does?
<mr0everywhere> does anyone know how to share a network connection from windows 8 to kubuntu?
<TJ-> sudo -i makes it easier when there's several commands
<Krixvar> makes sense, I'm just confused why sudo [command] didn't work but it did when I did sudo -i first
<Krixvar> alright, got grub installed, let me know about the reboot!
<TJ-> We may need to force the cryptsetup modules into the initrd
<Krixvar> okay
<Krixvar> Shoot I may have to go in 15-20 minutes unfortunately
<Krixvar> On the arch tutorial they're talking about configuring mkinitcpio, I've never heard of that for ubuntu
<TJ-> No, that's the equiv of update-initramfs
<TJ-> Creates the initial RAM disk (initrd)
<Krixvar> ah
<TJ-> OK, I've got stuck on boot. the GRUB EFI module doesn't appear to have the cryptodisk module built in
<Krixvar> Is that something in the repositories?
<Krixvar> I'm seeing that it should be GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1 instead of GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y?
<TJ-> This suggests the GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK wasn't acted on
<TJ-> Rebooting into the Live env
<TJ-> No, that is wrong. I've been using it for 2 years now, I'm the one that put the patch for it in GRUB
<Krixvar> No way! Well I suppose you'd know best then :P
<mr0everywhere> is there a way to share or bridge an internet connection from windows 8 to kubuntu?
<TJ-> I'm just finishing off re-creating the chroot again
<Krixvar> Okay
<Krixvar> Did anything need to be done with crypttab?
<Krixvar> Another possibility maybe.. the arch page has a few extra flags on grub-install:
<Krixvar> # grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub --recheck
<Krixvar> namely the efi directory seems potentially useful
<TJ-> I'm actually running that command with --verbose now to check
<Krixvar> cool
<TJ-> OK: "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/vda1
<TJ-> If you want to see what it does add "-v"
<Krixvar> running now
<Krixvar> Here for a bit more, but are you online often if we aren't able to finish this before I have to go?
<mr0everywhere> is there a way to share an internet connection from a windows 8 computer to kubuntu via ethernet
<TJ-> I'm around quite a bit at times
<Krixvar> Cool
<Krixvar> Okay, the command finished
<Krixvar> mr0everywhere: Didn't see anything practical when I looked quickly. I'm not much of a networking guy, though
<TJ-> I'm checking the log to ensure it inserted the cryptdisk module into grubx64.efi
<Krixvar> okay
<TJ-> looking good ")
<Krixvar> sweet
<TJ-> will do another reboot attempt in a moment
<Krixvar> Thank you
<TJ-> rebooting
<Krixvar> Are there any resources you'd recommend to learn more about grub and possibly developing for it? Lower level software really intrigues me
<TJ-> The source code :)
<Krixvar> Good point ^_^
<Krixvar> cloned a copy, I'll have to check it out soon :)
<TJ-> It didn't boot fully again... think I'm missing something obvious
<Krixvar> What is it breaking at?
<TJ-> grubx64.efi starts but doesn't have the cryptodisk module built-in apparently - the cryptomount command isn't there anyhow, which is needed to open the encrypted /boot/
<Krixvar> The only other step a lot of the pages are talking about is stuff involving crypttab
<Krixvar> hmm okay
<TJ-> That's for the OS, not GRUB
<Krixvar> ah gotcha
<TJ-> I've just run GRUB's 'lsmod' and cryptodisk isn't there but crypto is, yet in the build log I saw it included
<Krixvar> weird
<TJ-> So I may have started the wrong grub efi image :D
<Krixvar> unfortunately I need to go for now, I'll check if you're online next time
<Krixvar> thank you so much!
<TJ-> Because I'm using a VM I have to manually boot grub from the EFI shell since the VM can't save EFI variables so there is no EFI boot menu entry retained
<casa> ciaooo a tutti
<mr0everywhere> i have a shared connection coming from a windows computer to my linux computer, but there is no network activity showing between the 2 devices. anybody know how to get the linux computer to play nicely with my windows 8 computer
<Goobley> Hey, I was wondering how stable everyone's been finding 15.04. I moved over about a week ago (because it looks pretty) and have had a load of trouble since. Much worse screen tearing than I've ever had before (even with vsync), plasmashell crashing at least once every 2 hours, and just half an hour ago a bug which required me to delete .kde as I was logging in to a purely black screen (and failsafe wouldn't log in at all). Am I miss
<mr0everywhere> anybody awake in here?
#kubuntu 2015-07-04
<Programmer_> i get this error when trying to debug using gdb in kdevelop "&"warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted\n""
<Euryale> Hello, how do I restart parts of Plasma, like kwin, when they crash without re-logging in?
<Guest50140> hey
<Guest50140> can anyone help me with kwin error
<Guest50140> does anyone know about the kwin error when you update kubuntu
<Guest50140> kubuntu 15
<matthew831> hey
<matthew831> is anyone
<matthew831> there
<naftilos76> I installed kubuntu 15.04 and my nfs shares on a synology server need to be manually mounted in order to be accessed. The same fstab entries were in my last kubuntu 14.04 and worked fine. Has anything changed in 15.04 regarding fstab?
<naftilos76> *I have installed nfs-common package which is required for accessing nfs shares
<naftilos76> Can anybody think of anything that i should check?
<naftilos76> Has 15.04 had any issues mounting nfs shares in fstab?
<valorie> naftilos76: I have heard at least one other person complain about it
<valorie> but i don't know the issue and have not heard a bug # mentioned
<valorie> unless you came in a few days ago and said the same thing
<naftilos76> I just saw somewhere that this is related with the sequence of services being loaded during boot.
<naftilos76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1429975
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1430280 in NetworkManager "duplicate for #1429975 NetworkManager-wait-online.service not enabled after package installation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yuriy> Hello guys. after resolving problebs with kubuntu i've got the problem that language switcher disappeared
<yuriy> and locale from system settings doesn't contain related tab
<yuriy> how to resolve that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<parzzix> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey parzzix
<onebitxajax> hi all , i got a lil question to ask
<onebitxajax>  i am using lts kubuntu, and the system getting very slow after 8-10 hours of work, i need reboot to get it back normal
<onebitxajax> someoen can tell me why this can happen?
<lordievader> How is the memory usage after 8-10 hours?
<onebitxajax> lordievader: i have 4gb and sometime it hit 4 than calm down. I need close firefox and chrome and open them again to free mem
<onebitxajax> but after that, system became incredibly slow
<onebitxajax> i need reboot even if ram usage its very low
<lordievader> Hmm, sounds a bit like swap. How does vmstat output look when it is very slow?
<mr-rich> kununtu 14.04 latest updates: xorg seems to be eating up all the memory after running a few days. slowly consumes all 16GB then swap until system won't respond ... any ideas?
<mr-rich> uptime: 2 1/2 days, almost 8GB gone already ...
<BluesKaj> memory leak?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: That's what I'm thinking ... but how to stop it?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: was having an issue with Firefox a few weeks ago, but once I closed Firefox, memory was ok ... not even running Firefox now ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, AMD GPU?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Intel CPU ... how to check GPU?
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: MB is a P55A-UD3
<mr-rich> $ lspci | grep VGA
<mr-rich> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper PRO [Radeon HD 5750]
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Yup ... AMD ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I run the proprietary driver ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, ok check this out  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1314787 you'll have to scroll down about 80% to find the fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1314787 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Memory leak" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: dammit ... it's the kernel ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: when I first installed 14.04, I had to install kernel 3.14 because video didn't even work ... after a while I switched back to 3.13 so I could get the kernel updates from ubuntu ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, yeah suspected it was as described in the bug summary
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: worked a long while .... but I guess I'll have to switch back to 3.14 again ... and I already deleted it ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, what about a newer kernel ?
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i bought a laptop and i am having issues with the nvidia 840M graphics. There are two graphics boards (1) VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09) & (2) 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2) . I am at the point right after a fresh install of kubuntu 14.04. No updates were installed. I have only connected through wifi to be able to connect to the inernet. The issue is
<naftilos76> that i am getting a trembling of everything shown on the lcd. This happens only in graphics mode but not in text mode which would be while selecting options in during grub menu. I have seen a few things like adding repo "ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" or installing nvidia drivers from the defaiult repos. I prefer the nouveau driver because the boot is nicer. The driver manager shows nothing. In other installations of 14.04 i used to see a list of nvidia drivers
<naftilos76> and the nouveau at thevery bottom. Can anybody suggest how i should proceed. It is very tiring to keep my eyes on this lcd.
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Can i pls have your opinion on this?
<naftilos76> I have tried to check what pkgs are installed regarding graphs and this is what i get after doing dpkg -l | grep nouveau:
<naftilos76> ii  libdrm-nouveau2:amd64                       2.4.56-1~ubuntu2                      amd64        Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<naftilos76> ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-utopic       1:1.0.11-1ubuntu2~trusty1             amd64        X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
<naftilos76> After doing dpkg -l | grep nvidia i got nothing so it is clear that nouveau is the selected driver at the moment
<naftilos76> I suspect that this is clearly a matter of vertical or horizontal refresh. I installed kubuntu 15.04 and the grapchis were fine.
<BluesKaj> hybrid graphics setups like Optimus with 2 gpus , usually intel and nvidia are problematic on kubuntu, but I have seen users manage their setups with nvidia-prime. naftilos76
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, you might get somewhere with the suggestions here , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2207431
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Thank you. I saw a few links about nvidia-prime. I will have a try. I will also have a look at your link. Thanks again.
<eXistenZe> hey
<eXistenZe> how can I find the name of the package to uninstall the icon in the systemtray fo instant messaging?
<eXistenZe> I had already uninstalled everything IM related, but when upgrading with kubuntu backport ppa it installed the systray icon again
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, i really don't have much knowledge/experience with dual graphics setups. Some users end up switching off the intel lower power gpu and use the nvidia exclusively, but I'm not sure how that is done.
<BluesKaj> eXistenZe, check your "system tray settings"
<Bizarromurphy> Hi
<Bizarromurphy> I just installed kubuntu and I'm having trouble figuring out how to connecting to WiFi
<ShalokShalom> Bizarromurphy: you find the icon in the panel ?
<Bizarromurphy> Which icon
<ShalokShalom> the wlan icon
<ShalokShalom> network
<ShalokShalom> which kubuntu ?
<ShalokShalom> 15.04 ?
<ShalokShalom> you check md5 ?
<Bizarromurphy> I think it's 14.04
<BluesKaj>  Bizarromurphy, hold your cursor over easch icon in right side of the panel , you'll find network manager
<BluesKaj> Bizarromurphy, run, lsb_release  -a, in the terminal to find which kubuntu version
<Bizarromurphy> 12.04
<ShalokShalom> ah, i see
<ShalokShalom> much fun ^^
<ShalokShalom> how new is your device ?
<Bizarromurphy> 12.04.5 lts
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok
<Bizarromurphy> Just got it
<Bizarromurphy> Used an online instructions to install kde
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: which kernel? should I go with 3.14 latest?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, I have no idea, I just use the default kernel. My kernel testing days are over since I found running non default kernels as unproductive.which in your case may be different
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I switched back to using the default kernels for the same reason ...
<lordievader> mr-rich: Switching back to radeon ain't an option?
<TJ->  I'm finding v4.1 significantly faster, and more responsive, than the default kernels
<mr-rich> lordievader: I use the proprietry divers
<lordievader> TJ-: 4.x is rather nice indeed.
<lordievader> mr-rich: I know, hence the question.
<mr-rich> lordievader: much faster
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.55.62 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<mr-rich> $ uname -a
<mr-rich> Linux rjwiii-P55A-UD3 3.13.0-55-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 00:27:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> TJ-, what about system updates and upgrades?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: what about them?
<lordievader> Hmm. 3.14.1 seems to be the newest you can get without compiling it yourself.
<BluesKaj> or default kernel upgrades for example
<TJ-> BluesKaj: doesn't make any difference
<mr-rich> lordievader: do they do security patches for that?
<mr-rich> lordievader: looking at the dates, I assume not ...
<BluesKaj> that wasn't my experience with a couple of kernels that were supposed to be faster
<lordievader> Perhaps, not sure. I think TJ- will be able to answer that ;)
<TJ-> All supported packages receive security updates
<mr-rich> TJ-: is kernel 3.14.1 a supported package?
<mr-rich> Doesn't look like it ...
<lordievader> From the kernel ppa.
<TJ-> An additional kernel is simply added to the boot config; it doesn't affect existing packages (on the priviso the kernel was built with similar/the sam CONFIG options as the Ubuntu kernels)
<TJ-> mr-rich: mainline kernels aren't supported, they're for 'testing' but if you choose those you know you have to keep an eye out for security issues
<mr-rich> TJ-: That's what I thought ... can't they roll this fix into 3.13.0 and issue an update?
<mr-rich> TJ-: I switched back to default meny months ago and this problem only started happening recently ...
<TJ-> mr-rich: I think I missed your specific issue. There needs to be a bug report in launchpad and a demonstrable regression for an update.
<TJ-> mr-rich: For LTS releases that need more recent kernels you should use the supported HardWare Enablement packages
<mr-rich> TJ-: There is a bug report ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1314787
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1314787 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Memory leak" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ShalokShalom> especially for gpu issues, HWE
<mr-rich> I switched back to default so I could get the updates ...
<ShalokShalom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lordievader> By the by, the radeon drive is quite okay if you don't use a lot of 3d stuff.
<mr-rich> lordievader: I have a bad memory leak in Xorg
<TJ-> mr-rich: I've allocated that bug to linux and set a milestone; it should get kernel dev attention now
<lordievader> mr-rich: "After I removed it, Xorg stopped eating my RAM." Wouldn't that say the memory leak is in fglrx?
<mr-rich> TJ-: Thank you!
<lordievader> mr-rich: Anyhow what I mean is, you could run the radeon driver until this is fixed.
<TJ-> lordievader: With the same driver installed, 3.13 and 3.15 show the issue but 3.12 and 3.14 don't
 * TJ- blames the odd numbers
<mr-rich> lordievader: what does fglrx actually do?
<mr-rich> lordievader: is that 3-D? I may have installed it in a failed attempt to get Google Earth running ...
<Krixvar> Hey TJ-, thanks for the help earlier, I managed to get it running!
<Krixvar> Your messages were full or I would have let you know
<mr-rich> lordievader: do you mean the open source driver? waaaaaay to much screen flicker ...
<TJ-> Krixvar: Really? I'd best clean up! thanks for telling me
<lordievader> mr-rich: Hmm, I've been running the radeon driver without issue for years.
<Krixvar> TJ-: no problem! I ended up running boot-repair as a last attempt before waiting to hear back from you, and the commands it gave me to run in linux were broken but it suggested some windows command to redirect the bootloader to the ubuntu files and it worked
<Krixvar> Got broken by the first apt-get upgrade I did but I know the process now haha
<mr-rich> lordievader: I have 1600x1200 resolution ... flicker is huge ... :)
<TJ-> Krixvar: with EFI both OSs should add a boot menu entry in the UEFO non-volatile variables on the motherboard
<Krixvar> TJ-: That's not something I'm familiar with :/ I had to run  bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.exi from windows to get it working
<lordievader> mr-rich: I have three screens, 1920x1080, 2560x1440, 1280x1024. No problem ;)
<TJ-> Krixvar: I suspect the UEFI might also be set either to default to Windows and/or in fastboot mode whereby it doesn't look for user input at power-on
<Krixvar> I'd boot up and it would go straight to windows without any grub
<Krixvar> I turned off fastboot, but since its an OEM laptop that might be the case
<TJ-> Krixvar: Yes, that is what you expect on UEFI... it manages the boot menu, the boot-loaders for GRUB and Windows stay separate and do not interact with each other
<Krixvar> That's cool
<Krixvar> So I'm assuming that the reason it broke on the apt-get upgrade was that it didn't reinstall grub with the --no-uefi-secure-boot flag?
<TJ-> Krixvar: When you're in Linux, if you (re)do "grub-install ..." that will run the command "efibootmgr ..." which is the tool that adds an Ubuntu entry to the UEFI boot menu.
<Krixvar> Cool, I just ran it again
<TJ-> Krixvar: If you use "grub-install -v --target=x86_64-efi --no-uefi-secure-boot |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log" you can check in the log file that efibootmgr did its thing
<TJ-> Krixvar: It should also set the Ubuntu entry to be the default entry which will start Ubuntu not Windows unless you choose otherwise at power-on
<Krixvar> TJ-: Awesome, I ran it again and it's back to asking for a password to decrypt /boot so that's good
<Krixvar> Not really sure why it didn't make ubuntu default the first time so I'll check next time I get the chance
<Krixvar> aka next time it breaks from an upgrade
<Krixvar> or is there some way to tell it to always use that flag when upgrading?
<TJ-> Krixvar: It took me ages to see the reason I couldn't get the encrypted /boot/ to work with the GRUB install in the VM... then I used 'strings' on the grub module and realised cryptodisk wasn't in the signed image. I've reported it as a bug  it needs to be in there
<Krixvar> TJ-: yeah, that's a strange issue.. I never would have figured it out haha I'm very thankful you were willing to help
<TJ-> It was fun :)
<Krixvar> Awesome, and I learned more about booting Linux in a day than I did in nearly 10 years of using linux
<Krixvar> I'm looking to set this up on all my computers so I may be getting back in touch at some point if that's alright,
<TJ-> It should stay the same if fastboot is off
<Krixvar> Cool
<TJ-> Yeah sure :)
<TJ-> Now you can fix my issue of the day :D
<Krixvar> haha I can try
<Krixvar> gotta head out soon though
<TJ-> heheh I doubt it :)
<Krixvar> In the meantime though, its not possible to use this setup on an older computer with BIOS, right?
<Krixvar> probably not haha :P
<BluesKaj> TJ-, makes me think i should restore my laptop to uefi boot and gpt .I didn't have the patience to try installing kubuntu using uefi when I received the machine 2 yrs ago, so i wiped the drive clean and repartitioned from scratch,. Now, every once in a while I lose grub altogether and can't boot anything. Removing the battery for a few minutes usually restores grub , but it's becoming a pita.
<TJ-> I got a mini-PCIe SSD that doesn't work ... PC goes through BIOS POST then hangs... turns out this supposedly PCIe V2 compliant device breaks on a PCIe V1 controller despite the fact the V2 standard mandates both versions must be supported
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I do prefer UEFI ... it's much easier to debug and fix, especially if you've got an EFI shell available
<TJ-> None of the old arguments over which boot-loader rules as with BIOS
<Krixvar> TJ-: ahhh you're right that I don't think I can help much with that :/ sorry!
<TJ-> I think the biggest problems for UEFI are the CSM and legacy BIOS boot support - that causes so much confusion because users aren't aware of which mode was used, or how critical it is during installation especially
<TJ-> Krixvar: I've emailed SuperTalent hopefully I'll get an engineering response.
<Krixvar> TJ-: awesome, that's probably your best bet. I'll be back very late tonight probably, thanks again for all the help :)
<Krixvar> Oh do you have a link for the bug report you made so I can keep an eye on it as well?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, guess, it's too late for me , I've read several tutorials on how to restore UEFI and GPT, and it looks pretty complicated so I haven't bothered trying
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Depends on the partition layout as to whether you can create the space for the GPT... although UEFI can boot from MBR too, as long as you have a type 0xEF primary partition with the EFI system FAT16/32 file-system
<BluesKaj> TJ-, i wiped all the original partitions completely, guess I just have to live with the boot problem ...I normally don't shut my laptop off anymore to avoid the proble. i just suspend.
<TJ-> hmmmm... I need a way to have a script executed when lightdm service starts, before it launches Xorg
<lordievader> TJ-: I suppose you can let systemd do that.
<lordievader> The pre-exec is for that IIRC.
 * lordievader is off for food
<TJ-> No systemd here!
<BluesKaj> TJ-, what are you running?
<TJ-> 14.04 so upstart
<BluesKaj> right
<TJ-> I have to dynamically re-write xorg.conf each boot
<BluesKaj> even debian jessie is using systemd, but the lightdm greeter
<BluesKaj> reverted my main OS to one that runs kde4/plasma4 , plasma 5/kf5 is ok, but it dropped some of my fav features which I really missed , it's nice to have them back
<TJ-> IT really annoys me when developers scratch their own itch like that rather than ask users what they want
<BluesKaj> agreed
<BluesKaj> BBL
<L4bR4t> In system setting->input devices I set a keybd shortcut to disable my touchpad.  it works up until I close system settings, then I can  no longer disable my touchpad.  Any ideas?
<lordievader> TJ-: Upstart can have pre-scripts, if you put it in *.override or however it is called it doesn't get deleted with updates.
<TJ-> lordievader: Hmm doesn't the override replace the original though?
<lordievader> Err, yes. But you could copy it and make your changes.
<lordievader> Ture, it ain't very pretty.
<lordievader> True*
<lordievader> For what it is worth, I rather like systemd's way of writing service files.
<madeti> In kubuntu 15.04, KDE platform version 4.14.6, I have the following problem http://imgur.com/J7QqFr2
<madeti> 'places' in dolphin, vanish after some time
<madeti> I don't know exactly what triggers it
<madeti> is there a solution to it?
<BluesKaj> madeti, have you updated and upgraded lately , it's a known bug that was fixed a while back
<madeti> i think it showed up after a recent upgrade only, let me check if there is an update
<lordievader> What version of plasma5 are you running?
<madeti> lordievader: how to check?
<madeti> plasmashell 5.2.2
<madeti> and there is no update available
<lordievader> Ah 5.2. You could consider jumping to 5.3 with the backports ppa.
<madeti> won't it be in the official ppa anytime soon?
<lordievader> Offical ppa?
<madeti> i mean the normal sources
<madeti> of ubuntu
<lordievader> Ah, I don't think so. Anyhow the backports ppa is by the Kubuntu developers.
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<madeti> lordievader: is it stable?
<lordievader> Err, can't tell. The only box that runs Plasma5 has Wily. I tested 5.3 on Vivid though, for me it was stable.
<BluesKaj> yup  plasma 5.3 on Vivid is stable on my laptop
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<mr-rich> How can I tell if fglrx is running? ps doesn't show anything ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, glxinfo | grep OpenG
<BluesKaj> correction glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<mamba_> hello anyone familiar with mounting usb and cdrom drive
<ikonia> what's up ?
<BluesKaj> mamba_, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<BluesKaj> hey ikonia , ltns here
<Jop_V> mamba_: It should mount automatically when you insert it...
<sofia02071989> ciao
<madeti> lordievader: added kubuntu backport ppa you mentioned, updated, upgraded, problem with dolphin still persists
<lordievader> mr-rich: Or 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'.
<lordievader> madeti: Hmm, that is too bad.
<lordievader> madeti: Is there a bug report about it?
<Guest11449> hi...can someone point me the best tutorial for nvidia optimus
<valorie> !nvidia | Guest11449
<ubottu> Guest11449: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
#kubuntu 2015-07-05
<michael_p> hi
<mr0everywhere> every time i reboot i have to run 4 commands (cd, make clean, make, make instal) in order to get a driver to load up then connect my wifi usb dongle in order for it to work. is there any way i can keep from having to do all of this?
<mr0everywhere> i guess what i am asking would be is there any way to not have to run all of that and then manually have to plug in the device everytime i startup? could i script it out or even better keep the driver loaded so i do not have to re make it every time?
<valorie> mr0everywhere: how did you install this driver?
<valorie> I've never had to do that even with applications I built from git
<valorie> but certainly never from a driver
<mr0everywhere> from some git thing that had been customized in order to run my wifi dongle
<valorie> generally everything you use should come from the archives
<valorie> ah
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so, when you run that final step, shouldn't it be `sudo make install`?
<valorie> if you want it to be more than a local program
<mr0everywhere> yeah it is
<valorie> also you should be able to add that to your startup
<mr0everywhere> including the sudo portion?
<mr0everywhere> here is the link i used to walkthrough how to install the driver  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1897
<valorie> well, I have dropbox added to my startup for instance
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> in the case of dropbox, there is a dropboxd file that I link to in the startup stuff
<mr0everywhere> if i could get those 4 commands to run on startup then disable and enable the usb port the device is in i think that may work
<valorie> in your case, I think it would be a link to something in /usr
<valorie> you should never have to do those again
<valorie> once installed, something is installed
<valorie> for some reason it isn't being recognized as a driver
<mr0everywhere> thats what i assumed as well but just reinserting the device does not make it work, i had to run the install again in order for it to work
<valorie> I simply do not have the expertise for this
<mr0everywhere> no wories, i am just trying to figure it out
<mr0everywhere> i have almost no expertise, i have a couple java classes under my belt and was told i needed linux for a c++ class i will be taking in the fall and wanted to know my way around before having to dive in
<valorie> well, it seems to me that this isn't a kubuntu problem, but rather an ubuntu problem
<mr0everywhere> that would make sense since drivers are more of an underlying thing
<valorie> right, I'm just not sure which channel would be most helpful
<mr0everywhere> if it helps, i do not plan on removing the device from its port or the file that needs reinstalling
<mr0everywhere> i will try xpostin into #ubuntu as well
<valorie> they might know better in there
<valorie> we sort of specialize in kubuntu problems here
<mr0everywhere> yeah i was in here yesterday trying to get my windows computer trying to share a network with my fresh kubuntu install, i ended up just shooting it down and using a usb boot of kubuntu to share the network connection while installing what i needed (BTW super slow doing that)
<valorie> well, we don't have 24 hour coverage in here
<valorie> most of the devels are in europe
<valorie> I'm on the west coast of the US, but not an expert about everything
<mr0everywhere> it was about 8 pm california time and it was a windows problem
<valorie> yeah, I've not used windows since..... forever
<valorie> 2001 or so
<mr0everywhere> lucky you, i need it for some things in school for now, but soon i can make that conversion
<valorie> well, I have to use my husband's winbox occasionally
<valorie> like for paying bills while he's out of town
<valorie> because if I port that process to linux
<valorie> guess who gets stuck with the job forevermore?
<valorie> :-)
<mr0everywhere> lol, i feel that, thats why my wife has a little chromebook
<yuriy> Hello
<yuriy> i can't resume correctly from suspend mode
<yuriy> mouse coursor is loaded and could be moved, login screen is shown
<yuriy> but can't do any action
<naftilos76> Hi, i was wondering how i can define specific users allowed to mount nfs shares defined in fstab. By entering 'user' all users can mount. What if i wish to define 2 specific users?
<naftilos76> 192.168.2.5:/volume1/Energymax /media/EFS-Admin      nfs     nolock,user     0       0
<naftilos76> What do i have to replace 'user' with in order to define specific users?
<lordievader> nono: nfs doesn't have that kind of user access control. Though you could ofcourse simply use unix file permissions.
<lordievader> Err, naftilos76 ^
<naftilos76> lordievader: Thanks, i am using unix file permissions. I wrongly thought that i could contrain access to specific users which is however implemented via the unix permissions! I therefore used 'user' in fstab and finally was able to mount the nfs shares without any issues. Thanks for your comment.
<lordievader> You could also look into acl's if the standard permission do not suffice/
<crieara> Hi, there; I can't unrar files, any rar file! --> http://i.stack.imgur.com/tnnDD.png --> what is `1sar` program?!
<completestatsnoo> Hi there. I'm trying to get a job in systematic trading and have an offer from a firm but I don't know if I should take it and I'm looking for some advice.
<completestatsnoo> FYI I've got a Phd in Physics and can code, but I have no trading experience. Basically, I sent them a CV in November and we had a 2-minute interview back then, but they wanted me to start right away and I couldn't, so we said we'll speak again later. Months later I get a call from the boss who wanted to offer me the job. After a very brief non-technical meeting, he did.
<completestatsnoo> So I'm a bit puzzled: the boss himself seems quite disorganised, and has offered me a job with a meh base salary, but a potentially fantastic discretionary bonus, without asking me a single technical question. But for the first three months I'll be there as a badly paid intern. Is this a trap?
<completestatsnoo> sorry, this is entirely the wrong channel, I just realised
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hacker_> hola
<hacker_> hombre si va esto
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jubo2> Guys.. great job with Kubuntu1q5
<jubo2> but why doesn't shell start automatically if it was open when last shut down the machine
<BluesKaj> make sure your sessions are set to "restore previous session" in startup&shutsdown, jubo2
<Krixvar> TJ-: Hey, I may write something up about doing encrypted /boot on Ubuntu, would you mind if I included some version of the commands you sent me if I give you credit?
<other_guy> Howdy everyone.  I'm having a handful of issues that I was hoping to get some assistance with... I'll go in order of least priority :-)
<other_guy> 1) Why is there no standalone Bluetooth plasmoid?  There is in Fedora 22 KDE Spin, but not in Kubuntu.
<Krixvar> TJ-: have to head out, but please let me know if you'd have any issue with me writing stuff including your commands:)
<TJ-> Krixvar: whatever you want. I document all this stuff myself too
<other_guy> 2) Is there anyway to get plasmoids to pin-right and grow to the left rather than the other way around?  Because I put a floating systray plasmoid on the right hand side of my screen
<Krixvar> Awesome, thanks! Figured it was hard enough to find it for arch that people might be interested in seeing it for Ubuntu specifically
<TJ-> Krixvar: I've been pulling all my articles into one place and format recently, but for now I have an overview of the general boot process here: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<other_guy> but as it grows it goes beyond the screen edge, and when I log out and log in it's automatically stuck over on the far left because it didn't fit on the far right anymore.
<other_guy> 3) Is there an easy way to rearrange the layout of the digital clock?  I'd like the time and date to be on the same line.
<other_guy> 4) WIndow Menu -> More Actions -> Special Window Settings... doesn't work and some background process crashes.
<BluesKaj> other_guy, perhaps a screenshot posted to an image hosting url like http://imgur.com/ is in order
<other_guy> 5) Everytime I log into my session kded5 asks me for a Kwallet password.
<BluesKaj> and you haven't told us which kubuntu version, other_guy
<other_guy> Sorry 15.04
<other_guy> w/ the Backports PPA enabled
<BluesKaj> if you don't want kwallet , just disable it
<other_guy> 6) Finally and most importantly, there are a bunch of places where "Meta+ " shortcuts don't work (Konsole, Kate, etc.)
<other_guy> BluesKaj, I don't mind Kwallet... I just don't understand why it asks me at the beginning of my session for my password, it just randomly started happening yesterday despite using it for weeks
<other_guy> BluesKaj, anything in particular you'd like a screenshot of?
<BluesKaj> other_guy, now that you've finished your laundry list llet's make it clear are referring to actual plasmoids or panel widgets?
<BluesKaj> plasmoids are laumchers etc
<other_guy> Oh... one sec I'll post a screen shot of that :-)
<other_guy> http://imgur.com/d3sxPoT
<other_guy> So I'm guessing I mean panel widget?
<other_guy> I'm new to this KDE thing.
<other_guy> But I'm really enjoying Plasma 5 for the most part.  If I had a few of the above things resolved I'd be extremely happy.
<other_guy> BluesKaj, so in my case I'm talking about that systray on the top right.  All the widgets seem to be anchored from the left, so they grow to the right, which only really works if you stick them all on the left hand side of the screen
<BluesKaj> other_guy,click on the hamburger icon the right side of the panel and leave it open while you move the widgets where you want to put them , then close it
<other_guy> As for my item #1, I assume that's just a packaging thing.  I suppose I could figure out where Fedora 22 is getting the standalone Bluetooth widget from and build and install it myself?
<BluesKaj> one thing atr a time please
<other_guy> BluesKaj... I don't have a hamburger  icon on my panel, because I don't have a panel :-(
<other_guy> I'm using floating widgets
<BluesKaj> then I have no idea how to help ...never used them
<BluesKaj> I have all my stuff organized in the panel at the bottom of my screen , i don't even have desktop shortcuts
<BluesKaj> I use quicklaunch for my fav apps grouped in the panel
<other_guy> Ah, yeah I went for floating panels that can be covered by everything so I get max use of my screen and  when I want to see the time or some status or something I just press F12, which I have bound to Show Dashboard
<other_guy> Per the screenshot
<BluesKaj> dunno if quicklaunch is available on plasma 5. I should check
<other_guy> I just use Krunner to launch everything
<other_guy> I'd say my biggest issue is the keyboard shortcut thing.  Any ideas there?
<other_guy> All my Meta/Super key shortcuts seem to just print s and the other letter I typed.
<other_guy> in a bunch of apps
<other_guy> though Konsole and Kate being probably the most annoying.
<other_guy> It also happens in the terminal panel of Dolphin, but I assume that's connected to the problem in Konsole
<BluesKaj> no quiklaunch in plasma 5 , another mistake by the devs ...guess they get to choose what they think is best for us without asking
<BluesKaj> sorry other_guy, I don't use KB shortcuts
<other_guy> BluesKaj, thanks for trying :-)
<dougl> Hey guys I am googling but finding ways for my computer to connect to a VPN provider I want to connect to my own kubuntu 14.04 vpn server - suggestions?
<BluesKaj_> got openvpn or whatever protocol vpn your server is gonna be setup to receive data
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> can you recommend me a simple image editor
<eXistenZe> 10x easier to use than gimp
<dougl> BluesKaj_, Thank you, I found a read... about server being on a droplet but my droplet is down stairs - I think I'll try this after I am done reading it.
<BluesKaj_> eXistenZe, depends what you want to use it for, but imagemagick comes to mind
<eXistenZe> what's the name of this little frien so that I can remove it?
<eXistenZe> http://picpaste.com/pics/snapshot1-7J0ruyEA.1436131550.jpeg
<eXistenZe> anyone?
<leumas_> eXistenZe: that shud be the Instant messenger
<vbgunz> ahoneybun: if you're still getting those graphical glitches, try checking if OpenGL in the compositor is 2 and not 3.1. I've noticed a lot more stability with 2 than 3
<Voyage> Hi, When I open a video file, my cpu usage goes to 100% and the video either loses its audio or it gets stuck/blown pixels. I have core2duo dell d620 laptop 2.0GHZ, 5GB ram, 4mb Cache, Kubuntu 14 LTC. What is wrong here?
<BluesKaj_> Voyage, what graphics?
<Voyage> BluesKaj_, http://pastie.org/10274750
<BluesKaj_> 2 intel integrated gpus?
<Voyage> core 2 duo it is
<Voyage>  the kde plasma and xorg process also goes high cpu usage some times.
<amichair> when will plasma 5.3.2 be backported to 15.04?
<BluesKaj_> oops no voyage, not cpus , but you have one gpu (graphics processor unit), however I don't know why it's not workin on videos unless you don't have the proper codecs installed
<Voyage>  the kde plasma and xorg process also goes high cpu usage some times.
<BluesKaj_> Voyage, make sure your packages are up to date, it's always the first thing to check
<Voyage> BluesKaj_,  ok
<BluesKaj_> I have to go ...bb tomorrow
<Voyage> thanks
<TJ-> Voyage: As the guys in #ubuntu said... this is expected since that D620 only has an Intel GMA950 GPU which is not amazingly powerful
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm
<Voyage> TJ-,  going for low resource hungry xubuntu
<TJ-> Voyage: the high CPU usage by the desktop is because it is using compositing. xfce, lxde, openbox, etc don't use that, but it won't help when playing videos since the GPU simply cannot keep up in decoding the video frames. If there is a lower quality version of the video (lower  resolution, less demanding compression) that will help
#kubuntu 2016-07-04
<ussher_> just did an normal upgrade (not distro upgrade) of a kubuntu 14.04 machine which hadnt been used in a while, after the upgrade, got the normal "reboot now" button.  after the reboot  the network no longer shows.
<Mrokii> Hello. How do I remove a widget from a panel or the desktop? I don't see any options to do so when left- or right-clicking on the widget.
<hateball> Mrokii: first unlock widgets, then rightclick the panel and pick settings. that will give you sliders for size etc, and it also lets you remove widgets
<hateball> Mrokii: if you hover over something you will see a red X to remove it
<hateball> Mrokii: as for plasmoids on the desktop, longclick left mouse button after unlocking, that will give the menu with resize/options/delete
<Mrokii> hateball: Thank you very much. That worked.
<hateball> I'd argue it's not very intuitive, but so it goes
<Mrokii> hateball: I thought that myself. Not intuitive at all.
<Mrokii> We be far better if it'd be an option in the right-click-context-menu
<Ryan_Orz> hello, everybody. Is there anybody that packaging for kubuntu? There is a Package compling bug in KRDC.
<Ryan_Orz> Anybody here ?
<lethu> Ryan_Orz: it takes time sometimes to get an answer
<Ryan_Orz> OK. I describ the problem now. The KRDC lost the "rdp" option when connection.
<Ryan_Orz> The option "rdp" need to be compile when compile KRDC.
<Ryan_Orz> It's an switch option in CMakeLists.txt in KRDC.
<acheronuk> Ryan_Orz: what version?
<Ryan_Orz> KRDC 16.04.2
<acheronuk> so from the apps staging ppa?
<Ryan_Orz> yes
<soee> yakkety or xenial?
<Ryan_Orz> xenial
<soee> acheronuk: wil you check that or forward it to Clive?
<Ryan_Orz> no. i haven't do that. i report it here first.
<acheronuk> soee Ryan_Orz I imagine need to do this https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/krdc.git/commit/?id=cb6b8f344ed6306718915afb827087a19b4bef7f
<Ryan_Orz> aha
<acheronuk> If I have time leater, I'll test and propose a merge
<acheronuk> *later
<Ryan_Orz> :D
<soee> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Anyone with LP account can request a merge :)
<jimarvan> Gusy the Kubuntu fund is still active?
<jimarvan> *Guys
<jimarvan> hey soee ;)
<soee> :<
<soee> Plasma hates me
<jimarvan> problems with kde wallet?
<soee> jimarvan: nah, multiscreen :/ Usually i have external screen connected to my laptop via hdmi, now i had to use dvi and after i unplug it, my laptop was going black each time
<hateball> soee: are you using backports?
<hateball> 5.6.x backport fixed most of my multimonitor woes
<soee> hateball: i'm on Neon atm.
<soee> so i have even Qt 5.6
<hateball> ah
<soee> i think DVI is the hog here
<jimarvan> :(
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> did you try the FN button on your laptop that connects/disconnects external display?
<jimarvan> it should be either F5 or F6
<soee> jimarvan: nope
<soee> i turned off it vis System Settings for example - didn't help
<soee> i had to remove .local/share/kscreen dir and relogin
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<jimarvan> soee: tough luck :(
<matty> hello, could someone help me with kmail?
<soee> !ask | matty
<ubottu> matty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matty> I set up kmail account. I sent an email(successfully) but it only appears in sent-mail folder. It doesn't appear in sent folder and in web client of my mail. How to set kmail to have sent mails in sent folder of my account?
<matty> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<matty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zasimov> Hi guys! I have troubles with kubuntu 16.04. It is incredable unstable. I have KDE 5.5.5. Could you recommend stable version of KDE?
<hateball> zasimov: You can use this !ppa for backported KDE https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<YankDownUnder> zasimov: You could always install the "backports" for KDE - that would put Plasma at 5.6+...a bit more stable than the current...
<YankDownUnder> Dang...beaten to it...
 * hateball blows the smoke from his blazing guns
<YankDownUnder> My age is showing...
<zasimov> hateball YankDownUnder Thanks! I will try it.
<jimarvan> zasimov: with what you experience problems exactly?
<jimarvan> just asking for feedback purposes :)
<zasimov> jimarvan: too many crashes (korganizer, plasmashell) akonadi server kills my memory and CPU, I have issues with NVidia drivers (if effects is enabled)
<yossarianuk> zasimov: are you using the latest stable ( you need the PPA enabled)
<zasimov> jimarvan: looks like KDE degrades after resume from suspend
<zasimov> yossarianuk: I use plasma 5.5.5
<hateball> zasimov: if you wanna test nvidia-367 or so you can use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> I have no issues anyhows
<zasimov> hateball thanks!
<lethu> is there a ppa for amd?
<hateball> lethu: well AMD drivers are in the kernel now, so it's just a new kernel if so
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lethu> hateball: oh thanks!
<yossarianuk> zasimov: highly recommend install the Plasma backports PPA - it fixed a fair few issues for me
<yossarianuk> lethu: be aware the completely free AMD drivers have no Vulkan stack at present
<lethu> yossarianuk: I see
<jimarvan> lethu: I had issues with AMD graphics drivers. This article was enlightening: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<yossarianuk> If your h/w is supported you want this driver -> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<yossarianuk> thats for the new cards ..
<lethu> jimarvan: thnaks!
<lethu> thanks*
<lethu> yossarianuk: thanks as well!
<AceKing> Question: It's been a while since I have been able to access my external hard drive, connected to my router, through Dolphin. I am able to access it through Filezilla, and also able to access it through Windows file manager. Everytime I try to access through Dolphin, it keeps rejecting the username and password, which I know is correct
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> Ye I have the same problem too
<jimarvan> AceKing: I assume you installed shamba from Gui, am I correct?
<aragorn> hello
<aragorn> I am new to the channel
<jimarvan> AceKing: when you browse "Network" on Dolphin, what do you see?
<jimarvan> hello aragorn :)
<aragorn> Greetings from my side
<BluesKaj> can you ssh into the drive using username@IP, AceKing
<AceKing> jimarvan: I actually didn't install anything. I used to be able to access it from a fresh install
<jimarvan> hmm
<aragorn> Is there anyone who could guide me to openldap
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Yes
<aragorn> It will be a solid
<matty> Why does kmail doesn't keep sent emails in account-sent folder, but instead in sent-mail folder?
<aragorn> Anyone have used openldap before?
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  and you have samba installed ?
<aragorn> I am getting killed at work to set it up
<AceKing> jimarvan: When I try to access it, I can see the drive. I can see all the folders, but when I go to click on one, it keeps popping back up requesting username and password
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Yes
<jimarvan> ye i have the same problem AceKing :)
<jimarvan> i installed something for Samba
<jimarvan> from terminal, not Gui, and it worked from that moment and on
<AceKing> jimarvan: What did you install?
<jimarvan> if you install Samba I am positive you will be able to use it
<AceKing> jimarvan: You had to install it from terminal?
<jimarvan> yes, the Gui Installation (when you right click on file properties on Dolphin and go to --> Share)
<jimarvan> did not work for me
<jimarvan> aragorn: https://www.unixmen.com/install-openldap-in-ubuntu-15-10-and-debian-8/
<jimarvan> that is the latest I can find
<jimarvan> AceKing: not talking about Samba server ofc, I am trying to remember what I did xD
<jimarvan> AceKing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/758860/samba-share-user-password-error-after-update
<AceKing> jimarvan: OK. It's been driving me nuts
<jimarvan> I think that fixed it ;)
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> Hope it works for you
<AceKing> jimarvan: Thank you!!!!
<jimarvan> crossing fingers...
<jimarvan> matty: haven't used Kmal for some time. Are you connecting to a web account like gmail?
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  if  the url above doesn't help you try connecting with dolphin>betwork add network folder using ssh opton , but make sure the drive share is enabled ...you may have to doi this thru the rouuter firmware
<BluesKaj> betwork=network
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> BluesKaj:  that is an awesome word
<jimarvan> omg I am stealing it from you
<BluesKaj> jimarvan,  think your ask ubuntu url will work
<jimarvan> not sure about it though, it can be a different problem
<jimarvan> Samba always breaks every now and then -.-
<jimarvan> betworking 20 pounds on it?
<jimarvan> xD
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Thank you!
<jimarvan> AceKing did the ssh option work? :O
<AceKing> jimarvan: I got a phone call. I'm going try it after I am off. I will let you know
<matty> jimarvan: With gmail it works as expected. I am using kmail with my university mail(Roundcube Webmail 1.1.4). But it is IMAP too. settings are the same as for gmail.
<jimarvan> ooooh
<jimarvan> hmmm
<jimarvan> on your university webmail, what is the name of the sent folder there?
<matty> When I send email from my phone, it appears in sent folder in web client. When I send it via kmail it doesn't, it stays in Local Folders - sent-email. The name is 'Sent'
<aragorn> jimarvan: Thanks.. But i have already tried everything
<aragorn> it doesn't work
<aragorn> my configurations are just fine, only thing is, clients reboots and never logins
<aragorn> Thanks though. I shall look for answers else where
<aragorn> Bye everybody
<aragorn> enjoy open source
<BluesKaj> there might be a ldap chatroom, but it's too late now
 * jimarvan waves
<Hoola> What are the recommendations for kde on 16.04 lts
<Hoola> plasma5 initially seems pretty unstable is it more stable now
<acheronuk> more stable with the backports ppa
<Hoola> ok I am doing the intial apt-get upgrade then can you guide me through the backports thing
<Hoola> not used buntu for a while now
<Hoola> is the backports plasma 5 too
<Hoola> ok rebooting and brb acheronuk
<matty> I'm using kubuntu 16.04 with backports and it works much better than previous releases
<matty> But there are lots of small details that don't work
<pasjrwoctx> can anyone help me with indicator-cpufreq ? it fails to load or start.  Tried to remove and reinstall but still not working.
<BluesKaj> pasjrwoctx,  cpufrequtils?
<pasjrwoctx> I guess the little applet that lets you scale your cpu.
<acheronuk> work ok here. not sure why it would fail
<pasjrwoctx> cant get it to load at all
<acheronuk> what error to you get when you run 'indicator-cpufreq &' in a terminal?
<pasjrwoctx> https://paste.kde.org/pkcwtafi9
<AceKing> jimarvan: I just restarted my PC, and I am now able to access the external drive connected to my router. Your solution worked! Thank you!!!
<BluesKaj> looks like the wrong gtk libs were installed with the indicator pasjrwoctx
<acheronuk> pasjrwoctx: you don't run that as root
<acheronuk> you run as a normal user
<BluesKaj> installed it here , and received similar messages
<pasjrwoctx> <BlueKaj> how do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  did the add network folder method work ?
<BluesKaj> pasjrwoctx,  dunno, I removed it , I use cpufrequtils instead
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just used the method that jimarvan sent the link to.
<pasjrwoctx> ok how do I get that to work?
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  well the network folder method should work as well then
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I believe I tried using that method when I first had this problem, around March, or April, and it didn't work
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  it has to do with your ssh keys being regenerated and accepted
<acheronuk> LP: 1183293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1183293 in indicator-cpufreq (Ubuntu) "NULL pointer access" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183293
<acheronuk> pasjrwoctx: sounds like that ^^^^
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I was pulling my hair out trying to figure this out.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> AceKing, well,  it's good to have other options
<chinmoy> hey all, i accidentally set the Right,Left,Middle mouse button's action to Show Desktop. Now i can't access the standard menu. Is there a way to restore what i did?
<BluesKaj> !pm | chinmoy
<ubottu> chinmoy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<AceKing> I installed a .deb file on my PC, and latop. It's for a VPN service. It works on my PC flawlessly, but I tried installing it on my laptop, and when I try to run it, I get a message, "No system tray on this system". Both are running 16.04 64 bit. What could be the problem?
<lethu> AceKing: try running it from a terminal and watch for feedback
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  run, nmcli con, in the terminal to see if it lists your vpn servers
<jimarvan> oh oh oh VPN question :O
<jimarvan> let me know how it goes I am definetely intrigued! :>
<AceKing> lethu: I tried running it from terminal, and it says "command not found"
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It gives me a list of my connections
<AceKing> BluesKaj: saved WiFi connections
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  I had a similar problem , the nm icon wasn't showing in the panel
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  any available vpn servers showing? they'll have list of numbers and letters in front
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I can see my network manager in the panel. When I installed the .deb file for the VPN, it shows it installed, but I cannot start it
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No. Unfortunatly, this service only works through the software. I can't manually configure it
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  using openvpn ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> which vpn service?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Fossbytes ProXPN
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Am I allowed to post the link?
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  did you install network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  pm me
<BluesKaj> post it there
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  sudo systemctl restart network-manager, afterwards you should see your vpn listed
<AceKing> BluesKaj: This new VPN works through a GUI
<AceKing> BluesKaj: After it connects, it shows up in the network connections.
<BluesKaj> ok so it's similar to mine . do you see an icon in the sys tray?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No
<AceKing> When I try to start it, it says "No system tray on this system"
<AceKing> I tried to reinstall it, and it looks like it's installing correctly
<BluesKaj> so your nm icon disappered after installing the vpn app, then right click on the panel add widgets type system tray in the dialog and click on it
<AceKing> No, I can still see my nm icon. I just cant start the VPN program
<AceKing> I can start it on my PC, and it works just fine.
<AceKing> It has to run through the GUI
<AceKing> The only thing you see when it's running correctly is tun0 in nm
<BluesKaj> tun0 means you're connected to your vpn
<AceKing> I'm not sure if it's the .deb file that's not installing correctly
<BluesKaj> your vpn connection icon justisn't showing up
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I know. I get that on my PC, not on my laptop. I can't get it to run on my laptop
<BluesKaj> check the gui , there may be an icon or system tray option for the panel
<AceKing> That's the problem. I can't get the GUI to open. When I try to open it, I get the "No system tray on this system" error
<BluesKaj> do you see the vpn service the kmenu >network list
<BluesKaj> in
<BluesKaj> or internet?
<AceKing> Yes, it shows ProXPN. when I click on it, I get that error
<BluesKaj> seems like a link error , does the vpn service show up in system tray options>entries
<AceKing> No
<BluesKaj> but it works on your pc, but not your laptop...ltho if you check the server location here, http://www.ip-tracker.org, it should show the vpn location, not yours
<BluesKaj> the vpn icon works I mean , the vpn is obviously connected (tun0)
<AceKing> It's only connected to tun0 on my PC. Service will not start on my laptop. Still shows my location
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  open nm icon click on the 2 arrows (connection editor) to see if your vpn server(s) are listed there
<BluesKaj> probly not since it's using a gui which is acting as it's own vpn/connection manager
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No, not there. The way this one works, it has to run through their GUI
<BluesKaj> yes thought so
<jimarvan> hmmm
<jimarvan> (sorry guys lots of stuff going on in my office)
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  refresh the browser at the iptracker site , if you ever used it before it'll cache your last location and give a false reading
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  odd that the tunnel is open but no vpn connection
<BluesKaj> i can see by his IP that the vpon isn't working
<BluesKaj> vpn rather
<AceKing> BluesKaj: sorry about that, I froze up
<acheronuk> Is this it? https://support.proxpn.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2120656-linux-install-instructions
<AceKing> acheronuk: Yes
<acheronuk> and you expect to get this, but don't? http://i.imgur.com/MZfJgmx.png
<AceKing> acheronuk: Yes, I get it on my PC, but not my laptop
<AceKing> acheronuk: Both running 16.04 64 bit
<acheronuk> umm... odd to say the least
<AceKing> OK, when I ran through the installation again, I had a problem with one of the commands... https://paste.kde.org/pp40urxky
<acheronuk> 'cd /opt/proxpn' before you run that
<AceKing> acheronuk: You're right, I missed that part this time, but the program still wont start
<acheronuk> if plasma is up and running with a systray on place, then can't see why that should fail. runs Ok here on 16.04
<acheronuk> wahat plasma version are you running? 5.5.5? or 5.6.5?
<AceKing> acheronuk: I know, it runs fine on my desktop also.
<acheronuk> just odd
<AceKing> acheronuk: how can I tell the version of plasma?
<acheronuk> plasmashell -v
<acheronuk> if you haven't upgraded with the backports ppa, you will be on 5.5.5
<AceKing> acheronuk: 5.5.5
<acheronuk> on both machines?
<AceKing> Yes
<acheronuk> damn
<AceKing> I know, it's nerve wracking
<acheronuk> I'm out of ideas
<AceKing> acheronuk: Thanks for trying
<acheronuk> hmm...
<acheronuk> do you have xembedsniproxy running?
<AceKing> acheronuk: I don't think so
<acheronuk> check in the process list. start it if it's not running. It's supports legacy systray icons in plasma
<acheronuk> clutching at straws here, but you never know....
<AceKing> acheronuk: How do see the running apps again?
<acheronuk> KSysGuard is the kde process/resources monitor.
<AceKing> acheronuk: I can't believe it.... I typed xembedsniproxy in a terminal, and for the hell of it, I tried opening the program. It opened!
<acheronuk> :D
<AceKing> acheronuk: Will I have to input that command every time I restart?
<BluesKaj> heh, good call AceKing, acheronuk
<acheronuk> It should autostart with plasma. does here.
<acheronuk> but if it doesn't you can add it as a startup program in systemsettings
<AceKing> acheronuk: Excellent! Thank you again!
<acheronuk> No problem. Nice that such a faint hunch actually worked!
<AceKing> acheronuk: I have to save this one in my "Fixes" folder
<AceKing> Have a great day acheronuk and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> same to you AceKing
<krik> I'm new to Kubuntu - could someon tell me where to find Amarok and Kdelive within muon?
<lethu> krik: Amarok comes by default with kubuntu
<lethu> krik: as to Kdenlive you should find it under multimedia
<krik> Hmm, but why isn't it listed within the start under Multimedia?
<lethu> krik: which Kubuntu version do you have?
<krik> I tried to find it there - but both programs are not listed. When I search within muaon the don't find it
<krik> I installed Kubuntu 16.x
<creed> :O
<krik> kubuntu 16.4
<pepee> hi. I'm using the kubuntu ppa, and I found a bug: my synaptics touchpad gets disabled sometimes, when pressing alt
<lethu> krik: they should be there, this is not normal
<BluesKaj> did you switch from ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop , krik
<genii> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1662 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<genii> Enable universe
<pepee> I can guess that this is a synchronization issue, I suppose it's disabled when pressing alt+tab to avoid dragging a window
<pepee> but... the synchronization doesn't work well
<krik> @bluesKay yes I switched from Ubuntu to kubuntu
<pepee> oh, btw, it's not the whole touchpad that gets disabled, but only the double click/dragging
<BluesKaj> krik,  then run sudo apt install plasma-desktop, then sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<krik> plasma is already the newest one..
<BluesKaj> krik,  did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<krik> yes - I hope it's kubuntu desktop
<krik> I downloaded Kubuntu 16.04 LTS from there kubuntu.org
<krik> If I type kdenlive in the searchbox of Entdecken (Muon - I suppose) it don't even find it somewhere. Shouldn't it find it there?
<BluesKaj> krik,  don't use muon-discover, install the original muon instead
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install muon
<BluesKaj> krik,  also have you updated and upgraded since the installation ?
<krik> Ok, I try - by the way I tried also sudo apt install kdenlive - it't works. strange that muaon-discover didn't know this packet
<BluesKaj> yes, apt is the most effective way to install packages
<krik> OK - thanks, I could manage the installation with apt install...
<krik> May i have anothe question?
<krik> My graphics look a little flickering. Maybe because of the AMD 6670 I own.
<krik> How to determine which driver is working?
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> i've installed qtcreator 3.51 on kubuntu 16.04 and when i go to design i have lots of black areas where widgets should be
<memphisto> i can share a printscreen just so you get the picture
<memphisto> http://pasteboard.co/7xJ9ck6mY.png
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> im on kubuntu 16.04 and qtcreator 3.51 qt 5.5.1 and i'm having some qtcreator components are not rendered in designer view
<memphisto> now i know it's a bug, but i can't find a solution to it
<memphisto> QTBUG-51243
<memphisto> all seem sto be some bug duplicates but nowhere solution do be found
<rudi> guten  Morgen!
<rudi> hat einer arnung wie man alte updates löscht?
<genii> Qde
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rudi> danke!
<rudi> vielspass noch wünsche ich euch
<calcmandan> anyone know the channel one goes for requesting a mask?
<valorie> calcmandan: depends on what you want
<valorie> for freenode, go to #freenode
<calcmandan> just want my ip masked
<calcmandan> thanks
<valorie> but first, register
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jimarvan> gn everying :D
<calcmandan> i'm registered
<calcmandan> thought i was masked but not.
<calcmandan> thanks
<valorie> right, those are two separate things
<kiet> Hi everyone , I installed a program called "katoolin" and it has completely messed my apt system now i can't run software center i can't update :(
<kiet> i get always this message
<kiet> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kiet>  linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<kiet>  linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<kiet>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic
<kiet>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-22-generic
<kiet> can anyone help ?
<kiet> anyone ?
<soee> uhm
#kubuntu 2016-07-05
<karmicoil> hello
<karmicoil> I'm in the process of installing Kubuntu 18
<karmicoil> trying to multi boot alongside Windows 7 and later another distro
<karmicoil> I was reading (here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation ) that I had to chainload using Grub Legacy
<karmicoil> but that's old documentation talking about Kubuntu 9.1
<karmicoil> Karmic Koala
<karmicoil> I couldnt find if the workaround was still necessary or worked the same for kubuntu 18
<lethu> karmicoil: you can install kubuntu then boot repair it will take care of fixing the boot for both kubuntu and windows
<karmicoil> Would that leave the bootloader in a ready place for installing yet another OS in another partition afterward?
<lethu> karmicoil: you will just have to run boot repair again
<karmicoil> i see -- would it be worth following the guide at the link? the wiki lists two different methods to avoid having to boot repair each time
<lethu> yes if you are experienced enough you can manually edit the grub config file
<karmicoil> one way is to just install as normal (but its talking about kubuntu 9.1 karmic koala) , then  replace grub 2 with grub legacy so that it gets copied to the MBR, and then reinstalll grub2 for just the boot partition where kubuntu is
<karmicoil> i'm not experience enough, honestly. but i'm learning as I go haha
<lethu> :)
<karmicoil> i just wanted to look around before attempting that because the documentation was so sold
<karmicoil> so old*
<karmicoil> wasnt sure if it still applied, if grub 2 was still the boot loader etc
<lethu> karmicoil: yeah grub2 iss still the boot loader
<lethu> is*
<karmicoil> ah thank you
<karmicoil> do you know if a boot partition *has* to be a primary partition, or could it be logical?
<lethu> karmicoil: imo it wouldn't let you use the wrong partition type if it was restricted to one, also I think that there is no need for a boot partition as it uses the master boot record of the hard drive, but I am not sure, been a long while since I have done it manually
<karmicoil> i think this method of chain loading is a rare case of boot partitions becoming important: "The Grub menu residing in the boot partition will be only be used to chainload the specific bootloader files stored in the partition of whichever operating system is chosen from the menu (no matter whether the chosen operating system is a Windows, Mac, (K)ub
<karmicoil> untu, or other Linux operating system).
<karmicoil> Each operating system can therefore use the bootloader/configuration file that is peculiar to it, storing it in its own partition."
<karmicoil> "  It will also not affect the primary bootup menu (stored in the boot partition), and each operating system will be able keep its own independent bootup process intact.
<karmicoil> This avoids a common problem with many operating system installers (including Ubuntu) which attempt to impose a single bootloader on all the operating systems residing on a hard drive. The installer overwrites the Master Boot Record so that it only points to the bootloader installed with that operating system (within that operating system's partiti
<karmicoil> on). When this happens, the bootloader files can only be edited while running that particular operating system and cannot be adjusted by any other operating system. Further, after this happens several times (following multiple OS installations), it eventually becomes difficult to remember which partition has the bootloader configuration files that
<karmicoil> the Master Boot Record points to. With the chainloading method, you don't have to worry about that, any longer. The Master Boot Record will be set to point to the bootloader configuration files stored in the boot partition at all times. Once this is set up, the Master Boot Record need never be changed. "
<karmicoil> But this ^ was
<karmicoil> written around Kubuntu 9.1 days
<lethu> I know only one way to do it, it is by writing over the MBR
<lethu> sorry can't help you with the other manner
<lethu> karmicoil: hang around a little, somebody more experienced might show up
<karmicoil> ah, okay. I hope so. I'm reading more about how to set up the boot process in this way in the meantime. hopefully can set it up just with the info out there
<karmicoil> thank you for taking the time to respond though, i appreciate it :)
<lethu> karmicoil: np :)
<paolo_> well, I want to control my pc by an android phone. Is it possible to control it using VNC through usb ?
<faLUCE> well, I want to control my pc by an android phone. Is it possible to control it using VNC through usb ?
<Guest82500> hi everyone, i've been trying to get WebEx (client) working in Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 32-bit
<Guest82500> It worked fine in Kubuntu 15.10 32-bit, but just doesn't work in 16.04 :-(
<Guest82500> Am using Sun ^H^H^H Oracle Java, also tried IcedTea.
<Guest82500> The client launches and works OK, but screen sharing does not.
<Guest82500> So I guess I should say, am trying to get WebEx screen sharing working in Kubuntu 16.04 32-bit ;-)
<Guest82500> No issues in 15.10, same hardware.  Tried in 16.04 "stock" (no updates), and also full updates.  Thinkpad with Intel graphics (no Nvidia)
<Guest82500> Also tried suggestions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/115094/webex-desktop-sharing-on-64-bit-ubuntu but no effect; however, I am using 32-bit live ISO anyway....
<Guest82500> Using latest version of FF (47.0), also tried with older version. Java is JRE8u91 32-bits
<Guest82500> not sure what changed from 15.10 to 16.04 that made screen share stop working :-?
<Guest82500> checked the logs, nothing helpful there...
<Hoola> In kubuntu in appstartup I am adding apps to autostart I get this error on each addition "COuld not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home/kubuntu1/.local/share/applications/sktop" funny as i can create text files as non root in .local/share kde should have just created the dir
<Hoola> what should I do ?
<Hoola> actual message is "Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home/kubuntu1/.local/share/applications/sktop."
<Hoola> that actually is a weird message though. As .local/share/applications folder does not exists
<Hoola> and it is in the hone dir so it is accessible by non root
<Hoola> home
<Hoola> hmm brb let me test if autostart still works
<dellhem> Hey. If I want the same taskmanager on multiple displat, is there anyway to clone it?
<dellhem> It's customized and dissapears sometimes after reboot.. Kind of annoying.
<soee> clone it ? not sure, not with any gui
<soee> probalby by copying sme configuration
<dellhem> fine by me, but didn't find anything relevant..
<dellhem> where is the taskbar config located?
<soee> it is per widget per panel configuration i think
<soee> some file in .config
<soee> dellhem: better to ask later on #plasma
<dellhem> soee, cool thanks
<paranoidabhi> HI!
<paranoidabhi>  there is any fix for not clearly visible libre-office menu(http://imgur.com/b9izfNh). I am  using kde 5.6.4 on kubuntu 16.04
<Guest1061> .
<lordievader> Good morning
<leumas> hi
<hateball> hello
<ikzderb> hi
<hegemon8> ikzderb: hi
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<paranoidabhi> When in kubuntu https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.0.php?
<paranoidabhi> 16.04
<paranoidabhi> any etas?
<hateball> paranoidabhi: I think the fine folk in #kubuntu-devel may know more
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi: no, as it requires Qt 5.6.x which is not the default in 16.04. If done, then needs to be backported in a way that does not break other ubuntu packages
<acheronuk> looking at that, but can't give an eta ATM
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, thanks, the bug fixes are much awaited. Hoping to use 16.04, not keen on using 16.10 to get them :)
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, in worst-case scenario do you recommend using kde-neon?
<paranoidabhi> on kubuntu 16.04
<acheronuk> if it meets your expectations, then why not. bearing in mind that as they are overlaying an unsupported Qt version on 16.04, some things they don't support/rebuild may not work
<acheronuk> also they recommend doing a fresh install using their isos, rather than adding the repos to kubuntu
<soul> Everytime I reboot I have issues... Now, I can't listen through headphones, does anyone know here how to solve this? Musiiic! :/
<user|43632> how do i find md5 # for kubuntu
<genii> ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ ...
<Unit193> !hashes| this too, but he's gone.
<ubottu> this too, but he's gone.: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<TBotNik> All: Keep getting the error: "The file /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/ProcessTable.sgrd does not contain valid XML.".  I removed/purged ksysguard, rebooted and re-installed but still get the error!  Any ideas why?
<rattking> a purge doesnt remove those generated files in your home dir, so I would try moving that file out of there first
<tobias_> hey there i'm on ubuntu neon and cant get netbeans running
<tobias_> netbeans --help gives the help info and has an exeption in the main thread: java.lang.SecurityExeption: setContestClassLoader
<tobias_> java is configured to 7, but my log says 9-ea
<memphisto> Hi guys. Just a general question. I'm in LTS waters always, and i'm running kubuntu 14.04 on laptop and kubuntu 16.04 on desktop
<memphisto> but it seems that plasma 5 somehow lts behind the kde4 counterpart
<Smurphy> In what ?
<memphisto> first can't easily change ksplash
<memphisto> there isn't wigdet for pictures
<memphisto> which i miss a lot
<Smurphy> yep.
<memphisto> no different wallpapers on different screens
<memphisto> so it feels like kind of downgrad
<memphisto> e
<Smurphy> Well - don't have a problem with that TBH... :}
<memphisto> really?
<Smurphy> yes. It does not really matter to me .. that's what I meant.
<Smurphy> Didn't try it.
<Smurphy> You should ask in the #plasma channel. they may help you ther.e
<memphisto> well no. i want kubuntu.
<memphisto> kde /plasma devs will fix it eventually
<memphisto> but i'm LTS, meaing i want stable linux env
<memphisto> and if kde in kubuntu will be like this for long time
<memphisto> then i could stay in kubuntu 14.04
<memphisto> i'll anyway endup with both kde4, and kde5 libs
<memphisto> since not all aps have migrated
<memphisto> am i wrong?
<memphisto> is kubuntu 16.04 /kde5 really better for you than kubuntu 14.04/kde4
<memphisto> i don't know should i go back
<somekool> plasma 5 is a lot better
<somekool> kde4 was great, I loved it, but i could never go back
<memphisto> ok. can you share how to put picture frame on kubuntu 16.04, i like haveing it
<memphisto> it should have some slide show with pics of my kids
<somekool> i have dual monitors and each have a different screenshot, is that what you meant about different screen?
<memphisto> really miss it
<hikmet> memphisto: there is a widget called media frame
<somekool> you can sure have different wallpapers on different activity screen. It should still be supported for workspace as well
<memphisto> hikmet let me check
<Smurphy> memphisto: I am using the backports - plasma 5.6 on my LTS release. I always do that.
<Smurphy> No problems so far.
<memphisto> plasma just crashed :)
<memphisto> sec
<memphisto> there is media player
<memphisto> but no media frame
<somekool> plasma crash is usually caused by obscure widget
<Smurphy> media frame ? What you want to do ?
<somekool> mem
<memphisto> have pics of kids as slide show on the desktop as I used to
<somekool> memphisto: looks like media frame is still broken, you will have to wait or fix it yourself... sorry
<memphisto> great :)
<somekool> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.mediaframe/contents/ui/main.qml:21:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtQuick.Dialogs": The plugin '/usr/lib/qt/qml/QtQuick/Dialogs/libdialogplugin.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.7.0) [release]
<hikmet> i am using kubuntu backports, it works for me
<somekool> this is the error I get
<Smurphy> You should install the backports.
<memphisto> i guess so
<Smurphy> backports plasma
<somekool> hikmet sounds good, I dont have the backports...
<shifu> after update to kubuntun 16.04, the boot is possible only unsing upstart option in the grub option, why?
<memphisto> could you kihmet share a link on how to install backports
<memphisto> and that kind of kills the LTS  in kubuntu 16.04
<memphisto> maybe i should then go with kde neon?
<Smurphy> That's how I did it: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<memphisto> thanks
<memphisto> let me check it out
<shifu> after update to kubuntun 16.04, the boot is possible only unsing upstart option in the grub option, why?
<Smurphy> same here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-kde-plasma-5-6-kubuntu-16-04/
<memphisto> ok. thats official from kubuntu
<memphisto> i'm installing then
<Smurphy> yes.
<memphisto> thanks for listening and helping
<Smurphy> Yeah. going to bed now. Getting late and I have to work tomorrow :)
<Smurphy> Cya .
<memphisto> shifu do you have systemd installed
<memphisto> what does the dpkg -l systemd say
<shifu> memphisto: i  systemd                                        229-4ubuntu6                 amd64                        system and service manager
<memphisto> maybe you could try installing again and updateing grub after that
<memphisto>  sudo apt-get install systemd libpam-systemd systemd-gui systemd-extra-units
<shifu> memphisto: are you still there?
<memphisto> yes
<shifu> memphisto: i try, but why the sistem starts just using upstart option?
<memphisto> i guess since you were using it before upgrade it defaulted to it
<memphisto>       update-initramfs -u
<shifu> memphisto: i rtied your command but i have :  immpossible to find ystemd-extra-units
<memphisto> do update-initramfs -u, hopefully this will enable systemd
<memphisto> skip that then
<memphisto> and when you have all installed you should remove upstart, but this could render your system unbootable if systemd failes to work
<memphisto> just to let you know
<shifu> memphisto: i did update-initramfs -u, what i have to do now? Do I have to luanch another command or jsut reboot?
<memphisto> reboot
<memphisto> i think you should have in grub option htat says systemd as now you have upstart
<shifu> memphisto: I try to see in grub.cfg ok?
<memphisto> sure
<shifu> memphisto: no memphisto, upstaret still remaing
<shifu> memphisto: no systemd found
<memphisto> run update-grub
<memphisto> or update-grub2
<memphisto> and check again
<shifu> memphisto: nothing
<shifu> memphisto: again
<memphisto> ok then
<memphisto> now
<shifu> memphisto:  :-(
<memphisto> This could render your system unbootable if we didn't get it correctly
<memphisto> do apt remove upstart-sysv
<memphisto> update-initramfs -u
<memphisto> and reboot
<jimarvan> hey peeps ^^
<memphisto> and pray
<shifu> memphisto: i would like to avoid to pray :-(
<shifu> memphisto: are you sure ?
<memphisto> well i think it should work, but you can never be 100% sure
<shifu> memphisto: if the system shoudn.t start, what i shall do?
<memphisto> there is a procedure on internet on how to boot from live cd and chroot to your installation
<memphisto> and install upstart again
<memphisto> i guess you should grab that and print it
<memphisto> just in case
<shifu> memphisto: i tried to removed upstart-sysv but apt said that it is not installed....
<memphisto> apt search upstart
<memphisto> what does it say
<memphisto> better yet dpkg -l upstart*
<shifu> memphisto: i have 6 rows
<shifu> memphisto: the first: ii  upstart                                        1.13.2-0ubuntu21.1           amd64                        event-based init daemon - essential binaries
<memphisto> ok , so you have it installed
<memphisto> apt remove upstart*
<shifu> memphisto: now it works
<memphisto> reboot and i hope i get to see you with systemd soon
<memphisto> update-initramfs -u firs
<memphisto> t
<shifu> memphisto: tnk for your time i try to reboot
<memphisto> did you do update-initramfs -u
<memphisto> if you did then go ahead an reboot
<shifu> i did tnk
<memphisto> great
<memphisto> see you soon
<FoxHunter> Yo!
<bprompt> yo dawg, wassup in da hud
<FoxHunter> chillin'
<FoxHunter> had some bad ram
<FoxHunter> so narrowed it down
<bprompt> bad ram?   what you need is a good bull then
<FoxHunter> I mean it not bad...works/etest perfect but when uised together with different brand even though all timing specs match
<FoxHunter> it looks like it bad
<bprompt> well, you can always run memtest on it
<FoxHunter> not suppose to but no  way I could find same stuff
<FoxHunter> I gues to do it right have ot order a whole new block
<FoxHunter> it works for 7 years before I realized it
<FoxHunter> but it's always been that way
<FoxHunter> doh!
<bprompt> hmmm  wha the?  then maybe it's not bad, or is bad and you think it isn't
<FoxHunter> ya
<FoxHunter> did mem test
<FoxHunter> but I have to do them in pairs
<FoxHunter>  good enough
<FoxHunter> narrows it down enough
<FoxHunter> it's NUMA
<FoxHunter> so CPU0-DIMMA-1A then CPU1-DIMMB-1A
<FoxHunter> is how they suppose to pair up
<FoxHunter> for 128bit
<FoxHunter> Win7 ran rock solid on Supermicro H8DCI AMD Opteron 265 with 8GB RAM (8x 1GB all banks filled per CPU).  But since linux or even freebsd it's glitchy
<FoxHunter> something isn't right
<FoxHunter> anywyas
<FoxHunter> not sking for your uys hepl
<FoxHunter> just rambling on I suppose
<FoxHunter> I mean if someone knows sweet
<bprompt> well, I'd say hmm  hmmm I'd side with linux on this one, it just so happen that windows7 has been able to work with it
<FoxHunter> I hear ya on that one
<FoxHunter> for the life of me searching I can't find how to verify a PCI-X cards speed.  For example I have Adaptec 2130slp scsi controller that says it's capable of "64-bit/133MHz PCI-X, or 3.3 volt only PCI"
<FoxHunter> I have th ecard installed in a 133 PCI-X slot that is not being shared with another card to bring the speed down.
<bprompt> FoxHunter:     I had XP working fine on  hmm what was it.. an old seagate hdd IIRC, anyhow, in linux when booting up, I started one day getting all kind of DRDY error messages.... so I booted up to XP, ran ok, back to linux, DRDY at bootup, so I hopped to XP, ran some chkdisk or something, and sure enough, it came up with bad clusters, though XP was working with it, just hadn't stumbled on one yet
<FoxHunter> I just don't know in linux maybe "lshw" something dmidecode that shows what that 2130 card established speed is
<Guest65581> i have "modprobe.blacklist=radeon" in the GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT of my /etc/default/grub. Why does sudo lspci -vnn still show the radeon driver in use? I am using 16.04 and have done sudo-update grub and have rebooted.
<FoxHunter> because they are PCI-X 100/133 slots
<FoxHunter> bprompt; ya man
<FoxHunter> I thought of that too
<FoxHunter> so I did a disk verification in tyhe controller card where if there are bad sectors it permenantly marks them bad instead of relying on OS software.
<FoxHunter> done at the lower lvl I like that
<FoxHunter> but no errors
<FoxHunter> guest; did you
<FoxHunter> "update-grub"
<FoxHunter> after editing the file
<FoxHunter> dont' think so
<bprompt> Guest65581:    yeap, try that, editing /etc/defaults/grub alone, doesn't take effect till you -> sudo update-grub
<Guest65581> i did sudo update grub
<Guest65581> and have rebooted since
<bprompt> Guest65581:    hmmm dunno on blacklisting myself.... so.. not sure
<user|80935> Why is not there any clarification or wrong illustrate through the use of the system as the ideal so easy to use the system for those who does not have a minimum background on this system
<valorie> what?
<valorie> user|80935: can you say what difficulty you are finding?
<user|80935> iam in course for study os systems and more things now i must learn kubunto when i install it now i dont knew what i can do in it from start
<user|80935> any one help me where i can learn about kubuntu 16.4 i dont knew any thing
<bprompt> user|80935:    same as if you want to learn engineering, or say become an auto mechanic, you'd be a bit too pollyannish expecting a course on say automechanics to take just 6 months, or a course in engineering to take onlly 2 years
<bprompt> user|80935:   learn about 16.04?   thought you were taking the course on OSes already?
<user|80935> yes they will help me but i want to be fast in learing before they help
<user|80935> my coure will contunie after week
<bprompt> user|80935:     there are many articles and books on it, take a pick
<user|80935> where do you knew any site or book name ??
<OerHeks> good start http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<bprompt> user|80935:    I dunno what else we can add, since you're not giving specifics anyway, to what many books material already cover
<user|80935> thanks very much
<user|80935> iam happy becuse you Listen فخ ةث ^_^
<user|80935> to me ^_^
<user|80935> wow that what i need Specifically thanks ^_^
<valorie> hey folks, I'm trying to install Yakkety into a virtualbox, but the install of YY errors out pretty soon: http://imgur.com/xhye3Nc
<valorie> I think I gave it at least 2 gigs
<ahoneybun> thanks OerHeks
<ahoneybun> that says root valorie
<ahoneybun> oh guided is not work
<ahoneybun> *working
<valorie> http://imgur.com/N3TZbE4 is my partition screen
<ahoneybun> odd that the guided looks broken
<valorie> heck if I can figure out what to do next
<OerHeks> seems like 8 gb device is too small
<ahoneybun> valorie: what does manual do?
<ahoneybun> unless the image is oversized
<valorie> manual scares the heck out of me
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> well on a VM I guess
<valorie> I don't want to wreck my one good machine.....
<ahoneybun> well it is in a VM
<valorie> I don't get why it's erroring
<valorie> I understand that
<ahoneybun> was there a bug on the qa page?
<valorie> so why isn't it just installing?
<valorie> no idea?
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<ahoneybun> is that our daily?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> mm no one has a bug against the image
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ is where I dl'd
<ahoneybun> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/360/builds/124740/testcases
<ahoneybun> so the installer made 3.5Gb but it then says it needs at least 4.5gb
#kubuntu 2016-07-06
<valorie> I guess I need to read the whole damn manual to figure out how to tell it to take more memory
<OerHeks> no way to get kubuntu on that 8 gb drive, unless you try the mini iso and run > apt-get install --no-install-recommends kubuntu-desktop , this might skip enough packages.
<ahoneybun> something is wrong with the installer
<ahoneybun> no 8 is what VM lets it have for Ubuntu and most Linux distros
<valorie> buh
<ahoneybun> it's enough
<OerHeks> warning says different :-)
<valorie> I'm assuming I have to change it in vbox, not the installer
<talmage> I have a problem with the panel.  It appears on the wrong monitor.  This is new.
<talmage> I have a laptop with VGA monitor connected to it.  I want the main monitor to be the VGA.  I want the panel there.
<talmage> When I select the VGA as the primary monitor, the panel moves to the laptop's LCD.
<talmage> When I select the laptop LCD as the primary monitor, the panel moves to the VGA.
<talmage> This is new as of a week or two ago.
<valorie> btw:
<valorie> Location:       /home/valorie/VirtualBox VMs/Kubuntu Yakkety/Kubuntu Yakkety.vdi
<valorie> Storage format: VDI
<valorie> Capacity:       8192 MBytes
<valorie> I guess I can up that via the cli
<talmage> Strange.  I fixed it by moving dragging the VGA to the other side of the laptop LCD in Display Configuratino, then clicking Apply.
<talmage> That put the panel where I wanted it with the proper display as primary.
<talmage> Then I rearranged the monitors again, putting the VGA in its original position relative to the LCD.  Again clicked Apply.
<talmage> Everything is perfect again.
<valorie> good to hear, talmage
<talmage> Wish I knew why that worked.
<talmage> No time to learn why.
 * talmage waves goodbye
<valorie> I guess I'll eat some dinner and give my brain some calories so it functions better
<johnlittleblues> hi
<sm00th> hello all how do I verify the gpg sig of the iso?
<sm00th> or hash or something
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> sm00th: ^^^
<sm00th> valorie, ok so no sig file only md5 hash?
<sm00th> oh i see ok cool sha256sums.gp and sha256sums
<valorie> well, even after increasing the size of the vm to 15 GB, I can only do manual partition, and it only shows /dev/sda and says it will use it all
<valorie> dunno if that is safe
<valorie> sm00th: not sure what you are asking, but md5 works
<sm00th> valorie, i find what i need ty
<sm00th> *found
<valorie> great!
<sm00th> valorie,  ic opy the sha256sums.gpg file and check that against the sha256sums.  then compare sha256 hash to file.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I usually only do it if I'm encountering problems
<valorie> because I generally dl ISOs via torrents and then seed them
<valorie> and ktorrent automatically checks file integrity
<sm00th> valorie, oh i need public key
<sm00th> valorie, where do I get the public key from?
<valorie> isn't it there on the download page?
<valorie> where are you getting your image?
<sm00th> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sm00th> woop
<sm00th> https://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<sm00th> valorie,  i'm looking at this page now
<sm00th> gonan try that command
<sm00th> that did it ty
<valorie> great
<valorie> https://www.kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads has all the checksums
<sm00th> valorie,  I got the checksum files from here https://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<sm00th> woop
<sm00th> https://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<sm00th> woop
<sm00th> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<sm00th> ^  wish that was https though lol
<sm00th> but the iso download page is https so all good
<sm00th> hash matches
<sm00th> its good thign they are on diff pages
<sm00th> and domain
<valorie> right
<Unit193> https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads has them too, but likely copied from there in the first place.  cdimage is the main source though.
<sm00th> got my kubuntu installed
<sm00th> was unable to reboot from live cd though,  had to hard power off cause it kept spamming about something driver already registered, and something about nvidia-link
<sm00th> was really weird.
<sm00th> guys driver manager is not working.  it is stuck on collecting information about my system message.
<sm00th> ok what the heck  I tried the solution here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523  but that command don't exist on my system!?!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed]
<sm00th> ok so I had to install apt-xapian-index package
<sm00th> and now drier manager works
<sm00th> wait a sec the latest driver for ubuntu is 361.42?
<paranoidabhi>  any ideas on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04?
<basilic_> Всем привет, есть кто ?
<hateball> !ru | basilic_
<ubottu> basilic_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kubast2> Hey ,how can I install kubuntu ? I just booted into live dvd
<kubast2> I wasn't greated by installer ,nor there isn't any icon that screams "install"
<hateball> kubast2: there should be an icon straight on the plasma desktop
<kubast2> Desk...Ider ?
<soee> it might not be visible due to small desktop widget size
<soee> do you see widget in upper left corner on the screen?
<kubast2> http://i.imgur.com/psmebaJ.jpg I think
<hateball> ah yes
<soee> :)
<kubast2> had to scroll then launch the widget
<kubast2> otherwise the whole interface froze
<hateball> long-press left mouse on the title bar and you will be able to resize
<soee> this bug should be fixed in next releases/update sin Xenial
<kubast2> soee, I'm using xenial xerus
<soee> kubast2: yes but the fix will be backported to next 16.04.x releases probably
<soee> kubast2: after install, be sure to add backports ppa and install newer Plasma :)
<kubast2> soee I will kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> :)
<abhvl> hi
<abhvl> when i connect external monitor kubuntu 16.04 treats laptop monitor + external monitar as one big monitor by default. how can i turn off this default setting and make kubuntu treat these two monitors as two complete seperate display and not span desktop to these two? basically two seperate desktop for two monitors?
<abhvl> help please.
<soee> abhvl: ope System Settings -> Display &Monitor -> Display Configuration
<abhvl> yes. i was there. i am helping one friend on phone.
<abhvl> hence i need exact setting to change.
<soee> and drag them to be position next to each other or uncheck "unify outputs"
<abhvl> ok
<soee> abhvl: http://i.imgur.com/YQq79Al.png
<hateball> abhvl: also note that multimonitor support is sketchy in 16.04, you can use kubuntu backports for plasma 5.6 which works much nicer
<soee> +1
<abhvl> hateball, soee thanks.
<kubast2> How can I delete last session information from tty ? I installed vbox guest additions and the whole interface was buggy ,can't launch any app nor add ppas ,I can't even switch to tty after I login.
<hateball> kubast2: I don't quite understand, what do you mean by "last session information" ?
<kubast2> when you have kde ,it remembers last session
<kubast2> I've a feeling it might be why kde bugs out for me
<hateball> ah yes, well you can tell it to not do that
<Smurphy> System Settings -> Desktop Sessions -> Desktop Sessions Login and Logout
<hateball> kubast2: I dont save sessions myself, but I am guessing they might be in ~/.config/session
<Smurphy> in there activate: "Start with an empty session"
<hateball> Smurphy: Their problem seems to be they cant get into the GUI at all, currently
<hateball> kubast2: There is also info in ~/.config/ksmserverrc
<hateball> kubast2: change so the line reads like loginMode=default instead of whatever it does now, in that config ^
<Smurphy> Oh. remove the .cache directory first. and empty the .config/session directory
<Smurphy> does the sddm start ???
<kubast2> yes
<kubast2> I'm able to go to tty from sddm
<hateball> if you just change loginMode it will ignore any saved sessions
<Smurphy> On the left side, you should be able to choose the session you want to log into -> drop-down.,
<Smurphy> I(n sddm
<kubast2> turned off 3d acceleration in virtualbox and it now works fine[also turned off effects to increase performance]
<Smurphy> ok.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lethu> morning
<pragomer_1> hi. when running dolphin with su rights via kdesu dolphin all icons are missed. I only see folder and filenames.. but no icons at all.. how can fix that?
<lordievader> Running dolphin as root is a really bad idea.
<lordievader> Why do you need to do that?
<pragomer_1> i know.. its in a non-network environment. where I have to work with su rights.. its about xmount, mac-images, physical entry to harddisks and so on..
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose root doesn't have a full profile dir which is causing this problem... but I am not sure.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Het BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , half awake , first coffee, how about you?
<lordievader> Slighly more awake, first coffee almost done.
<hay207> Hi there, i can't seem to be able to install "unar" package due to dependency problems, using kubuntu 14.04 , what to do?
<hateball> !paste | hay207
<ubottu> hay207: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> hay207: show us the output of running "sudo apt-get install unar"
<hay207> http://pastebin.com/wFMyX6Xm
<hateball> hay207: system fully updated? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hay207> i will update multiarch-support
<hay207> No, system isnot fully updated
<hateball> A good place to start first
<leumas> Hi All, how can my wifi connect automatically to y modem without requesting a passwod from kwallet? tired of typing passwords whenever i reboot my PC
<hateball> leumas: in network-manager, tick the little box that says for all users
<hateball> leumas: in the properties for that SSID
<leumas> Thanks hateball!! Just did
<leumas> I will chk it out when next i reboot
<hateball> leumas: :)
<hay207> hateball: it will be difficult upgrading the system, atleast not now , what else can i do?
<hateball> hay207: what's difficult about that?
<hay207> i have gnome and kde installed, it will take some time to upgrade
<hay207> and not safe
<hateball> So... you're saying that not updating packages to get security and bug fixes is safer? Ok then.
<hay207> No, i m saying that upgrading whole system sometimes gets you into more trouble
<paranoidabhi> hey guys
<hay207> I always prefer to update certain packages
<hateball> Yes, and now you have issues with held packages
<hateball> What is complicated to grasp here?
<paranoidabhi> is it somehow possible to get the kde5.7 multi-monitor fixes in kubuntu 16.04
<hateball> paranoidabhi: I think acheronuk was looking at that, but it requires backporting Qt
<paranoidabhi> paranoidabhi, yes, I am a bit new but different packages operate with different dependency versions. Trying to understand the issue
<paranoidabhi> but *CAN'T different
<hateball> To avoid breaking things in 16.04 LTS, I am guessing the solution will be to upgrade to 16.10 when that time comes
<acheronuk> plasma 5.7 needs Qt 5.6.1 as a minimum, yes
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, would it possible to somehow patch separate components? Like say the multi-monitor fix.
<acheronuk> Not sure to be honest, but I suspect that it would be far from simple, even if possible. And possibly out of scope really
<paranoidabhi> Doubt: kde-neon which has 5.7 runs on ubuntu 16.04, which assume as kubuntu 16.04 has the old qt 5.5.
<hateball> Nope
<paranoidabhi> What did I miss?
<acheronuk> I'm relatively new to the packaging, and don't use multimonitor, so it's not something I've looked at much
<acheronuk> Neon has Qt 5.7.0 now, on Xenial
<acheronuk> BUT neon doesn't have to integrate as a ubuntu flavour, so can overlay a new QT from their own repo without having to worry what non-kde stuff in xenial that might break
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, what does integrate mean here?
<paranoidabhi> just curious. :)
<ShalokShalom> is dragon player finally able again to play webm?
<ShalokShalom> since i see its preinstalled at 16.04
<lethu> ShalokShalom: it should
<ShalokShalom> it should since the last years and dont do it
<lethu> ShalokShalom: just tried it
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<lethu> ShalokShalom: np
<BluesKaj> VLC can play webM files
<BluesKaj> but he left
<BluesKaj> and ffmpeg can from the terminal
<paranoidabhi> are there any problems in installing kde-neon on kubuntu?
<mparillo> It is not supported, and no longer recommended since they have their own ISO.
<BluesKaj> neon has it's own fork ?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ^
<mparillo> The get touchy about positioning, but any reasonable person would call it a distro once they had an installable ISO. Even distros that are not intended to be installed like Knoppix and Porteus are clearly distros. That said, once they start upgrading Qt, and some non-KDE software from the Ubuntu repositories breaks, they may say "you are on your own".
<mparillo> So, I think if you are committed to KDE S/W, and are unwilling / unable to deal with Arch, I would recommend it.
<mparillo> User edition of course.
<mparillo> If you love to find bugs, etc. and are willing to deal with breakage and even suggest ways to fix it, then you can use the developer edition.
<mparillo> ISOs here: https://neon.kde.org/download
<BluesKaj>  I avoided neon after discovering their support wasn't up to date
<BluesKaj> waaay back yrs ago
<paranoidabhi> mparillo, kde 5.7 has qt 5.6 which is in conflict with xenial's qt 5.5. I am afraid if I install kde-neon on kubuntu 16.04, it would cause problems due to the qt conflict.
<mparillo> It certainly could. If you absolutely need Plasma 5.7 today, then install the Neon ISO. If you absolutely need S/W that is in the Ubuntu repos and not in the Neon repos, then wait.
<BluesKaj> maybe the best path is go full bore neon iso OS insall to avoid conflicts, paranoidabhi
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, true. The thing I was unsure of how does kde-neon resolve the qt-conflict as it is also xenial at base.
<paranoidabhi> Will the same issue be there at kde-neon also?
<BluesKaj> neon must have a forum somewhere, there's no point speculating here about it
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, true. :)
<mparillo> paranoidabhi: is already in #kde-neon. The channel topic includes the a shortened URL to the forum: https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=309
<mparillo> And they told him there that neon does not care about s/w they do not build. That is, it might work, it might not. So again, if there are apps that are critical to you in the ubuntu repos, but not in neon repos,  I would not use neon as your daily runner unless you immediately must have Plasma 5.7 or you computer is a brick. OTOH if you want to help test KDE S/W, then Neon is a great place.
<BluesKaj> looks like it defaults and concentrates on the breeze theme which I find cartoonish, not my taste.
<MarcoPau> Hi, is there any UI program that helps configuring the ethernet devices? Thanks
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  right click on network manager>configure network connections, highlight wired connection>edit
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: I only see wireless connections
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  well you need to have an actual ethernet cable connected
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: that's kinda weird. you mean I can't configure my ethernet card without actually connecting it?
<BluesKaj> what's to configure MarcoPau? , the network manager is software theat configures the connection other than the nic driver
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  what are trying to do is the question
<BluesKaj> MarcoPau,  I see you crossposted in #kde ...wasn't the answer thay gave what nou wanted?
<BluesKaj> nou=you
<MarcoPau> BluesKaj: the guy said it's a distro-related issue and not kde-related, that's why I came over here and asked later
<hay207> Hi, i get this error when installing  libobjc4:   Depends: gcc-4.9-base (=4.9.2-0ubuntu1~14.04) but 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 is to be installed,
<hay207> what does the error means?
<lordievader> Sounds like you are installing something thirdparty.
<floown> Hello
<floown> I have a problem with Korganzer, the application crash when I search a rendez-vous : http://pastebin.com/ptiKCSkM
<floown> I have delete all my configuration files (for Korganiser), but it always crash
<anabain> how can I tell my system to use generic video drivers? I'm one of those having issues with 16.04 because of lack of fglrx drivers for radeon, constantly experiencing awful refresh, artifacts and the like. Will switching to generic drivers solve my issues? (not going to game at all)
<floown> * Korganizer
<plusEV> Does anyone know how to get permanent transparency in the built in Konsole 16.04?
<yofel> plusEV: in Konsole, right click -> edit profile -> Appearance -> select a colorscheme -> Edit -> Background transparency
<plusEV> yofel: cool thx.
<lethu> anabain: go to system settings then display and monitor then compositor then set tearing prevention to "Full screen repaints"
<plusEV> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/ZW7tsB7.png
<plusEV> =)
<yofel> ;)
<plusEV> looks good
<allesz_> hi guys. I have a question about amorak. amorak cant seem to find the default audio hardware and refused to play. vlc and other players work fine though. any ideas
<allesz_> if I configure phonon I can hear the left and right I hit apply and ok but amorak is still quiet.
<lethu> allesz_: sudo apt install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<anabain> lethu, ok, thanx, lethu, at least it works acceptably as a workaround, but it's really annoying that many radeon users have to experience these kind of issues without being informed at update time. I really wonder if 16.04 is actually a release distro...
<lethu> anabain: as of 16.04 the radeon driver is integrated withing the kernel, it's the open source driver, it performs quite well but not as well as the flgrx one
<lethu> anabain: also if you have one of the newer radeon gpus you could install the "pro" driver from the amd site
<anabain> lethu, I wouldn't expect excellent performance, what I'm talking about is about basic usability. My radeon is this: [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series] I'd say it's one of the doomed ones...
<lethu> anabain:  then you could go back to a previous kubuntu version
<anabain> lethu, that's why I was asking if changing to vesa or something generic would at least improve things to a reasonable working standard.
<anabain> Before switching back to 15.10 or buying a nvdia card which works
<lethu> anabain: I am afraid I can't help you here
<anabain> no problem, lethu, you've been really helpful
<lethu> anabain: :)
<lethu> anabain: glad to help
<yossarianuk> anabain: you should be aware selecting the 'Full screen repaints' can slow things down - a lot
<anabain> yossarianuk,better slow than unreadable, ;)
<yossarianuk> I had the same with intel CPU's - my 'fix' was to set the kwin vsync option to 'never'
<yossarianuk> have you tried that
<anabain> no, I'll check
<yossarianuk> as that has worked on 4 different machines for me (all intel GPU)
<yossarianuk> and you do not lose the speed
<anabain> thanx for the hint
<yossarianuk> (never used AMD/ATI gpu's in Linux however)
<yossarianuk> np
<anabain> yossarianuk, it seems to work!!! thank you very much!
<plusEV> yossarianuk: where do you set that kwin vsync option to never?
<anabain> plusEV,  system settings/display/monitor/compositor/tearing prevention(vsync)
<plusEV> ok
<plusEV> anabain: It did nothing for my screen tearing issue. Like if I run cmatrix it tears. If I zoom it out with ctrl + until I get size: 90 x 28 in my Konsole it stops tearing. I am on intel integrated as well.
<plusEV> old laptop. I it might just be to weak. :)
<anabain> yeah, could be
<anabain> Sorry I can't help...
<anabain> Are you in 16.04, plusEV?
<plusEV> y
<plusEV> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<allesz_> lethu: thanks I will give it a try
<plusEV> anabain: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 11.2.0 I dont know if there is any better driver fro my card. :P
<plusEV> "card"
<yossarianuk> anabain: glad it helped
<yossarianuk> The fact the issues are happening on both Intel and AMD GPU's surely says something is broken in kwin vsync generally...
<yossarianuk> nvidia I have no issues
<yossarianuk> with intel the screen is sometimes completely unusable - its totally trippy, like the end of 2001
<yossarianuk> once I select 'never' the issue completely goes though
<anabain> yossarianuk, then maybe it's a kwin's bug? Interesting...
<kubast2> How well does mouse funtion work with kde connect[on live machine without VM]? How about reading files from my device ?
<lethu> yossarianuk: the "never" vsync option workaround doesn't work for me
<lethu> yossarianuk: I have to use the full screen repaints option
<sm00th> hello all,  does anyone use apparmor easyprof tool?
<sm00th> I've used it on debian, but on ubuntu it doesn't work it tells me no abstractions specified, policy groups, etc.   how do I set it up?
<lethu> allesz_: np
<sm00th> think I'm using wrong comand sorry
<yossarianuk> lethu: are you just getting slight tearing or is the screen actually unreadable (the never option fixes the unreadable issue)
<yossarianuk> i'd potentially raise a bug report also
<kubast2> http://imgur.com/VFKWibV
<sm00th> hello
<lethu> yossarianuk: slight tearing
<sm00th> hello all anyone know how I apply the hotfix mentioned for this bug report?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1577051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577051 in apparmor (Ubuntu Xenial) "aa-logprof fails with unknown mode "reweive"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<allesz_> lethu: still no love though
<allesz_> lethu: is there a way to see the log file to see if there are any errors logged
<allesz_> lethu: it works now. it must have been one of the plugins. I have disabled all of them like podcast directory and now it works!
<sm00th> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329968&p=13514230#post13514230
<lethu> allesz_: good :)
<allesz_> lethu: I saw some error message tooltips for some look up plugins but was not thinking that an error there would hinder amarok playing the songs. your suggestion with the ugly gstreamer package was great. thanks. over and out.
<lethu> allesz_: glad I could help :)
<sm00th> oops that was wrong bug report how do I apply hotfix from this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1582374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1582374 in apparmor (Ubuntu Xenial) "Log contains unknown mode senw" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sm00th> valorie: amarok crashing when importing big libararies.
<sm00th> also,  how can I shuffle my whole library on the fly?
<brohan> hello all. I was using Kubuntu 15.04, and was upgrading to 16.04, starting with 15.10. During the upgrade I had to step away, when I came back it was stuck on the libsane with 15 minutes to go.
<brohan> Googling this I found that i should have done the upgrade from CLI. Well, now what do i do in order to finish the upgrade/
<nsnzero> can you launch a terminal ?
<brohan> nsnzero: not from in the GUI, I couldn't even open the terminal in the upgrade GUI :-(
<nsnzero> try ctrl + alt + F1
<brohan> nsnzero: That didn't do anything :-(
<nsnzero> is the system frozen ? try F2 instead of F1
<brohan> nsnzero: it appears frozen. What happens if I reboot? Ultimately i want to upgrade to 16.04. I have my hdd partitioned so that my user account are on a separate partition
<brohan> nsnzero: Can I just do a clean install of 16.04?
<acheronuk> rebooting may allow you to get a terminal, where you could do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to see if you can get things to complete
<nsnzero> you can just do that since your data is safe
<acheronuk> or as you say start from scratch with a new install
<brohan> Ok. I haven't done a fresh install with having separate partitions. What do I need to do to get the install to recognize them, and link my existing home directory partition, vs creating a new one and overwriting?
<nsnzero> brohan:  try acheronuk suggestion
<nsnzero> the installer can a resize exisitng partitions during a fresh install  and you can copy your home directory across
<brohan> nsnzero: Will try acheronuk suggestion with doing an dist-upgrade
<acheronuk> brohan: you may be lucky and have that and/or a little 'apt-get install -f' or similar complete things. sometimes it works on a stalled install. sometimes not
<matt__> Helo. I have a problem with Kmail. I created gmail account. I can't unsubscribe folder. I right click to account name, then 'Manage local subscriptions' and 'Unsubscribe' and then, nothing happens. Nothing becomes unsubscribed, it's like slot for this button is empty. Anyone knows how to unsubscribe given folder?
<ahoneybunn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFnG9kBdY9M
<ahoneybunn> show
<ahoneybunn> #KubuntuPodcast
<paranoidabhi> folks any ideas on this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04?
<matt__> About 1min on hdd is pretty normal. I remember having 1 min on ubuntu some releases ago.
<matt__> It sucks I know.
<matt__> Considering the fact that on the same laptop, windows 7 boots in ~20seconds ;/
<paranoidabhi> matt__, I am using ubuntu 16.04 with dual windows 10 is considerable faster.
<paranoidabhi> ubuntu=kubuntu
<matt__> What DE do you use with Ubuntu?
<paranoidabhi> matt__, I am using kubuntu 16.04 with kde 5.6.5
<matt__> Ahh sorry didn't understand your previous message. The only thing that comes to my mind, that could speed up boot time is, disabling splash screen ( System Settings - Workspace Theme - Splash Screen - > None ) Oh and you can also change plasma to start with an empty session ( System Settings - Startup and Shutdown - Desktop Session -> Start with an empty session )
<TBotNik> All: Keep getting the error: "The file /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/ProcessTable.sgrd does not contain valid XML.".  I removed/purged ksysguard, rebooted and re-installed but still get the error!  Any ideas why?
<TBotNik> All: Someone said I need to remove all the ksysguard files after my purge.  Which are those?/
<matt__> Kubuntu 16.04. Why after I click reboot or shutdown there is a long delay during which I can drag and open new windows/apps? Screen goes dim but I have much time to do things before the system shuts down.
<matt__> Why the shutdown takes so much time?
<valorie> matt__: good question!
<valorie> I agree, shutdown has gotten much slower in the past couple of years
<matt__> I wrote down some issues that keep bothering me. I filed few bugs. I don't know if I should file all of them because some of them are really obvious.
<matt__> As I was writing this, I clicked on a note on desktop, containing list of those issues and this note disappeared...
<anabain>  after using jackd in 16.04, which is the safest/foolproof method to get pulseaudio back to work?
<jimarvan> hmm never tried that :/
<anabain> killall pulseaudio does not work; I've also tried to re-configure from system settings and, although testing left and right speakers works, the "PulseAudio Sound Server" check does not produce the typical melody... Ant hints?
<jimarvan> did you try sudo apt purge pulseaudio?
<jimarvan> and re-install?
<anabain> no, I think it would be excessive, as I'd like to be able to switch between jackd and pulseaudio, depending on the apps I am using...
<anabain> but I'll try just for testing
<mildy> hi
<mildy> can i use these kubuntu images? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/
<mildy> guys?
<mildy> no body?
<acheronuk> mildy: I've not tested them
<valorie> huh, why use xenial daily-live?
<valorie> seems an odd choice
<mparillo> I suppose the idea is to have fewer updates after installation?
<bjrohan> Hello all. Tried upgrading from 15.04 to 16.04 with the required 15.10. In upgrading to 15.10, I had to leave my box, when I came back it was stuck at libsane, and the comp was locked up. I was able to shut it down and restart into 15.10, however the upgrade didn't finish of course. What do I need to do
<bjrohan> in order to finish 15.10 and continue on to 16.04
<hay207_> Hi guys, i updated my system, i got a problem , cannot install "unar" package due to unmet dependencies
<bprompt> unar?
<bprompt> if you're installing unrar, just do -> sudo apt-get install unrar;   :)
<hay207_> yes
<hay207_> i want unar not unrar
<hay207_> for the nwn linux client
<hay207_> it says when using apititude: libobjc4 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9.2-0ubuntu1~14.04) but 4.9.3-0ubuntu4 is installed.
<hay207_> i ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<bprompt> hay207_:   meaning, that the package requires an older version of libobjc4, so.. it may not be installable on that upgraded system
<hay207_> So what to do?
<bprompt> downgrade, or check for an updated version of the package if any available, or compile it  yourself for the new system
<hay207_> Ok, thanks
<bprompt> hay207_:    upgrading, upgrades libraries, and some packages may require an specific library version(s) to work, and thus, that's something some folks, do not take into consideration when upgrading, that's true for any OS btw
<hay207_> ok
<bprompt> hay207_:    I mean... a good example of that, is upgrading from windows7 to windows10, the windows7 installation, may have videocard drivers for windows7, but windows10 doesn't work with windows7 drivers, so, unless the upgrade includes videocard drivers for windows10, the new upgrade will use a fallback-generic driver, which won't be optimal
<hay207_> And, i want a solution
<hay207_> :)
<bprompt> well... the package seems to be asking for the older 14.04 4.9.2 version of the library, so the newer 4.9.3 won't work for it
<hay207_> so best try is to compile package
<bprompt> yeap
<hay207_> ofc , i can't downgrade gcc
<hay207_> removes lots of packages
<bprompt> well, unless the provider already did a newer compiled version of it
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> hay207_:     why not just use Ark anyway?   just noticed is just some decompressor, nothing really exotic
#kubuntu 2016-07-07
<hay207_> So, i should ask someone to compile it?
<hay207_> i can't even find the source
<hay207_> :(
<hay207_> Help, Help, i m drowning
<hay207_> :)
<OerHeks> hay207_, it is in universe repository, maybe it is not enabled in your sources https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unar/1.9.1-1
<soul> Do you know if the keytool command arguments are correct in this guide? https://github.com/marynate/godot/wiki/Exporting-for-Android
<hay207_> Yes, but it won't install
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> I don't see it in the Universe, for 16.04 that is, pretty sure it's on the 14.04 repositories
<bprompt> then again, 14.04 repositories entries are not good for 16.04 updated packages
<bprompt> hay207_:   which mean, you are only seeing it, because the /etc/apt/sources.list still has entries for 14.04, though those entries are not good for 16.04 packages
<hay207_> It is a required package for playing linux client of neverwinter nights
<hay207_> So, i open a thread in ubuntu forums about the problem
<hay207_> Thanks all for trying to help
<krytarik> hay207_: Try to fix your sources, perhaps.
<soul> Somebody with android exporting experience can help me a little bit, please? http://uploadpie.com/vqHGd
<valorie> ? soul, this channel is for kubuntu support
<valorie> please check #android or so
<soul> What the
<soul> It is too late for me, is obvious
<soul> Sorry for that! :S
<valorie> good luck finding help
<hay207_> I filed a bug concerningbgnustep base package broken dependencies
<hay207_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnustep-base/+bug/1599686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599686 in gnustep-base (Ubuntu) "Broken dependencies in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<weabot> so i hear buddies are talking bad about maple syrup, eh
 * momoe has appeared "Hello world"
<momoe> I was aware of a Kubuntu podcast today, which I though started an hour ago, but I guess that was 18:00UTC?
<momoe> Hello hello?
<soee> hiho
<soee> it was ~ 20 CET
<momoe> Okay, thanks for the heads up. I'm checking up on the Youtube recording
<soee> :)
<Blue1> i want to add a konsole icon to the desktop and not have to go through the menu.  but all it will let me do is add it to favourites.
<soee> to desktop ?
<soee> you have to switch it to folder view probably ?
<soee> Blue1: but i suggest installing Yakuake
<Blue1> i have folder view
<soee> then you iwll have it always under F12 (by default) key
<soee> and rust me you will love it :)
<soee> valorie: can confirm ^ :)
<Blue1> soee: I also have gnome-terminal installed -
<soee> i do not know that one
<Blue1> it won't let me add konsole to the desktop - only favourites.
<soee> huh ? i do not gt it, what favourites ?
<Blue1> Menu/favourites
<Blue1> bottom/left corner of the task bar
<soee> hmm i'm on Plasma 5.7 atm. i can drag any item from emnu to the desktop in Fodler View mode and create link
<Blue1> I cannot
<Blue1> i did a fresh install of kubuntu 16.04
<Blue1> i am in folder mode btw
<soee> do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<hateball> works in 16.04 + backports as well
<hateball> dragging etc
<Blue1> okay it let me add it this time.
<soee> :D
<Blue1> YaY
<soee> you need more positive energy :D
 * soee sends some ~~~~~~~
<Blue1> I had 14.04 pretty dialed in -- but 16.04 is enough different....
<soee> be sure you have backports enabled
<Blue1> the used to have a window where all the desktop icons were -- that seems to be gone now.
<hateball> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<soee> you can add widget "Folder View"
<hateball> Blue1: You can still add that
<soee> so single widget - do not switch desktop mode
<valorie> yakuake <3
<Blue1> let me see if I can find that ..
<Blue1> hateball: the name of the widget is called single?
<valorie> also once konsole is started, you can right-click on the tab and choose to have "show a launcher when not running"
<soee> Blue1: http://i.imgur.com/1CSTbub.png
<soee> there is also widget called Quicklaunch
<Blue1> soee: yes I have folder view enabled
<hay207_> Hi guys is this package "gnustep-base-runtime" installable in trusty ?
<hay207_> It gives me broken deps
<Blue1> it won't let me add firefox to the desktop -- sheesh.  I can't drag or add to desktop..just to favourite on the emenu
<Blue1> sighhh -- done for tonight - thanks for all your help.
<hay207_>  Hi guys is this package "gnustep-base-runtime" installable in trusty ?
<hay207_> It gives me broken deps
<lordievader> hay207_: Could you pastebin the full output?
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Have you double-checked that  your sources are up to date - like that all the ppa's are accurate?
<hateball> I'm guessing they are still holding packages
<hateball> Like they were yesterday
<YankDownUnder> I'd wonder if something's been mentioned in the wiki's about it...
<hay207_> hateball: hi, thanks for following, i updated whole system
<hateball> hay207_: Well that is good then!
<hateball> I wonder if I have a trusty machine around here to test on
<hay207_> what is the command to install a package?
<hateball> hay207_: sudo apt-get install <package>
<YankDownUnder> hateball: Hehehehe...create one! :)
<hay207_> here is output http://pastebin.com/YMUf6puy
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Whilst you're at the console, what do you get if you type: sudo apt-get -f install
<hay207_> i have no broken packages, a minute
<hateball> hay207_: do you have any held packages? "dpkg --get-selections |grep hold"
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Not that it hurts anything...but check out what hateball just said...
<hay207_> sudo apt-get -f install shows 2 suggested packages to autoremove
<hay207_> dpkg --get-selections |grep hold shows nothing
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Then you can type: sudo apt autoremove
<hay207_> and apt-get update shows some gpg errors, nothing serious
<lordievader> I'd go down the rabbit hole and see what packages are available...
 * lordievader suspects a 3rd party to screw things up
<hateball> hay207_: what does "apt-cache policy libobjc4" say?
<hay207_> http://pastebin.com/4Q804zFJ
<hateball> So yeah, PPAs are involved
<hateball> Altho the version number is higher than needed so it should work
<lordievader> hay207_: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy libgnustep-base1.24'?
<hay207_> http://pastebin.com/949VmqBV
<hay207_> i will disable that additional ppa
<hay207_> Ok, updating sources now
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Are you actually using GNUStep, or you just want the "base" and the libs for something else...?
<hay207_> for something else, removing this ppa worked
<hay207_> Thanks a lot guys
<YankDownUnder> hay207_: Fair enough...good on ya
<hay207_> :)
<pragomer_1> Hi. On Kubuntu 16.04: When my screen locks after 5 minutes, I login with my password to Lockscreen. Every 2nd time (so not always) the screen freezes and shows my pw like ********... graphically nothing happens.. when I turn to TTY1 and back to TTY7 the desktop is there... is there a fix ?
<hateball> pragomer_1: Are you using Kubuntu Backports PPA? If not, you probably should start there first
<pragomer_1> no dont use any backports ppa
<elilad> hello
<elilad> i have hp 8460p and in camera settings in kubuntu 16.04 i cant identify my fixed laptop camera!
<marahin> Hello. I'm having issues while connecting 2nd external monitor to my x230 Thinkpad
<marahin> It is recognized but when I click "enable", screens flash but enable tick revers back to empty
<marahin> xrandr --output DP1 --auto --verbose returns this:
<hateball> elilad: does it show up with "lsusb" ? you should also be able to use the camera in VLC if it is detected properly
<marahin> http://pastebin.com/R8RZmn6M
<elilad> vlc work
<hateball> marahin: multimonitor support in 16.04 is pretty... not good. It works better with Kubuntu Backports PPA
<marahin>  hateball what would you advise me to do then?
<hateball> marahin: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> While being unsupported, as it is a PPA, it sure makes things work a lot better
<marahin> allright. So I add the PPA, update & upgrade?
<marahin> and it should be better?
<hateball> marahin: Yep
<elilad> adding ppa is your own risk!
<hateball> ^
<hateball> marahin: my monitors would jump all over the place until upgrading
<hateball> it's been stable now
<marahin> hateball, literally what is happening to me now.
<marahin> aight I'll do it when at break time
<marahin> thanks
<elilad> is there any kde camera app?like cheese?
<elilad> ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Smurphy> elilad: kamerka
<marahin> hateball, okay, everything is frucked now
<marahin> is there a way to revert? :D
<hateball> marahin: what seems to be the problem?
<marahin> hateball, everything. Bluedevil is not really working now, neither monitor support has improved
<marahin> also my KDE menu item's description is now huuuge.
<hateball> marahin: did you already restarting the plasma session?
<hateball> I know I had some issues on the first boot with new version
<marahin> hateball, thrice
<hateball> marahin: Also, for monitors, wipe the configs in ~/.config/share/kscreen/
<hateball> and then restart to re-generate, see if that helps...
<hateball> marahin: if not, you can revert by using ppa-purge
<leumas> Hi All, my steam is no longer launching even after updating, any ideas? Kubuntu 16.04, Plasma 5.6.5, 64 bit
<lethu> leumas: launch it from terminal then see what it outputs
<leumas> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<leumas> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<leumas> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<leumas> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<leumas> /bin/bash: /home/leumas/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/amd64/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5: no version information available (required by /bin/bash)
<leumas> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<genii> !pastebin | leumas
<ubottu> leumas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> The bot will lift the quiet on you shortly
<leumas> Refresh rate: 1
<leumas> Refresh rate: 1
<leumas> assert_20160707184925_1.dmp[4798]: Finished uploading minidump (out-of-process): success = yes
<leumas> assert_20160707184925_1.dmp[4798]: response: CrashID=bp-423d1af8-d3dc-49eb-9c79-d2faf2160707
<leumas> assert_20160707184925_1.dmp[4798]: file ''/tmp/dumps/assert_20160707184925_1.dmp'', upload yes: ''CrashID=bp-423d1af8-d3dc-49eb-9c79-d2faf2160707''
<leumas> https://paste.kde.org/pri2iaf2k
<genii> Hm
<leumas> https://paste.kde.org/pri2iaf2k
<leumas> Thanks genii
<genii> lethu: ^
<leumas> lethu: can you please check the link
<lethu> leumas: copy the /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5.9 file and paste it into ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/amd64/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<leumas> lethu: will try that now...thanx
<lethu> leumas: np
<leumas> lethu: libtinfo.so.5.9 is missing on my system
<leumas> oooops sorry seen
<lethu> leumas: purge your steam, then try reinstalling from site
<lethu> also backup your games folder and remove your .steam folder
<lethu> leumas: your games' folder should be under /home/leumas/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/
<lethu> brb
<genii> Seems odd it's looking in user's home for .so files
<lethu> genii: it's Steam's default behaviour
<leumas> lethu: uninstalled steam and deleted the .steam folder
<leumas> lethu: how do i get the libtinfo.so.5.9 file?
<leumas> i just reinstalled steam
<genii> !info libtinfo5
<ubottu> libtinfo5 (source: ncurses): shared low-level terminfo library for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 6.0+20160213-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 442 kB
<genii> leumas: If you install the package above, it contains that library and puts it in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/    ... you can make a symlink to that from your home folder where it's looking for it
<leumas> genii: done but stea is still not luanching
<leumas> steam*
<genii> Maybe another pastebin then to see what it's trying to do now
<genii> ...and they left...
<leumas> lethu: any ideas on what next i should do after copying the file
<leumas> ?
<matty> How to set kmail to receive emails 'instantly'?
<matty> And how to set kmail to check mails on startup.
<marahin> Hello. I have just created a bootable pendrive using Universal USB installer, with 16.04 Kubuntu.
<marahin> However while booting - it freezes at SYSLINUX ...
<marahin> Any idea whats wrong?
<lethu> marahin: have you checked the iso file's checksum?
<marahin> lethu, let me check it right now
<lethu> marahin: also is the the pendrive formatted with fat32 fs
<marahin> it is
<lethu> marahin: ok
<marahin> lethu, checksum is the same
<lethu> marahin: do a fsck on the pendrive
<lethu> marahin: to check for faulty sectors
<marahin> if only I had any other linux around, eh
<marahin> lethu, any other _possible_ solutions apart from this one?
<lethu> marahin: are you on windows?
<marahin> yes.
<lethu> marahin: check the pendrive with windows
<lethu> format it first
<user|78690> Hello there , I habe a question , how do I installiert Source Filmmaker in Kubuntu ?
#kubuntu 2016-07-08
<user|19133> hi
<user|19133> just installed kubuntu 16.04, however i'm having problems with the screen flickering.
<user|19133> can anyone help if this was already addressed thru latest updates, i've never since running kubuntu. please help
<user|19133> *never updated
<YankDownUnder> user|19133: That sounds like the graphics driver might be the issue.
<user|19133> but this is a known issue for Kubuntu right?
<YankDownUnder> user|19133: Um...is that a joke? Think of this for a second - there are hundreds of different graphics cards - thousands, really...so, in putting together any distro, there is really no means by which to get everything absolutely right...and as well, within the KDE control centre, there is a tool for checking for "drivers" that your system might require. Graphics drivers, whatever. So, that being said, it is recommended to check
<YankDownUnder> that. The screen flickering is truly an issue with the graphics - whether it be the driver, the resolution - whatever. But that is where you'd start.
<user|19133> yup. thanks YankDownUnder
<amichair> when are newer KDE versions backported to 16.04?
<hateball> amichair: You can get 5.6.5 in Kubuntu PPA
<hateball> amichair: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> 5.7 is likely not going to be backported as it requires a newer version of Qt as well
<amichair> hateball: so it will be stuck forever on the current version?
<hateball> amichair: Likely, yes
<chiknrub> please backport qt 5.7
<chiknrub> 5.5 too many bugs
<hateball> That might break things packaged for the non-KDE stuff, so I think that's why it might not happen
<hateball> It'll be in 16.10 anyhow
<chiknrub> just backport and fix evrrything
<chiknrub> thx
<hateball> Heh
<chiknrub> nite
<chiknrub> ^_^
<acheronuk> hateball: going to try to make plasma 5.7 then perhaps 5.8 happen for xenial. just not going to be immediate if it does, as Qt issues with the non kubuntu package main archive would have to be smoothed out
<hateball> acheronuk: cool
<hateball> I'd like a *stable* 16.04 for work. I don't mind missing out on new shinies. At home I like to keep it rolling
<amichair> my 16.04 is far from stable, and hopefully newer KDE versions fix some issues
<acheronuk> plasma devs have provisionally decided on plasma 5.8 being an LTS plasma release. fixes for a year/18th/XX months beyond a normal one
<acheronuk> so if that can get into xenial, that would be ideal for the life of 16.04 LTS
<acheronuk> However, a lot of ifs/buts in that....
<amichair> acheronuk: +1
<monzie> Hello everyone
<monzie> I use Kubuntu as my OS at work, I want to thank all the fine developers and volunteers for helping craft this distro.
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<vKLBG> Plasma 5.8 is going to be a long term support release but it will require Qt 5.6 as a minimum version. Will Kubuntu 16.04 ship Qt 5.6 at least in backports ppa, maybe as optional renamed package? The reason for more fresh KDE in LTS nowadays is bug fixing rather than new(ported old) features. And plasma also going to be LTS for 18 months just fixin
<vKLBG> g bugs. Its a win win situation for LTS Kubuntu if you'll include it. Are here any maintainers?
<BluesKaj_> vKLBG, the devs are in #kubuntu-devel
<vKLBG> Ok, thanks
<floown> hello
<floown> How can I know the version I have of Akonadi ?
<floown> akonadi --version doesn't work
<hateball> floown: apt-cache show akonadi-server |grep Version
<hateball> on 16.04 it'd be 15.12
<teclado> have you tried akonadictl --version?
<floown> hateball: ok, thanks
<hateball> ah
<hateball> teclado: that's better yes
<floown> Ah, I test too
<hateball> that reports actual akonadi version and not just KDE apps
<teclado> but it's not 15.12, it's 5.1.51
<hateball> yes
<floown> Thanks to you two, have a nice day ;)
<hateball> but 15.12 is the KDE Applications release it is part of
<hateball> it's all so confusing :|
<viewer|99062> Hello. Anybody here :)
<soee> probably :)
<viewer|99062> Does Kubuntu work on Samsung NC20 mini laptop which has NANO by VIA CPU?
<viewer|99062> Normal Ubuntu doesnt work
<hateball> viewer|99062: what does "doesnt work" mean?
<hateball> they have the same kernel, kubuntu just comes with plasma default instead of unity
<viewer|99062> sorry. Ubuntu is not supported by VIA CPU
<hateball> oh that's an old netbook
<viewer|99062> it is. Just found it and it has XP there so i was hoping to install some other OS and maeby sell it or give to my son
<viewer|99062> I think i bought it in 2009
<hateball> well it should work with *buntu but I would put something like Lubuntu or Xubuntu on it... as lightweight as possible
<hateball> compositing in Plasma will kill it
<viewer|99062> I tryed Lubuntu also. Didnt install it
<viewer|99062> Installin now Debian
<viewer|99062> lets see...
<viewer|99062> I found that only Debian would work with this netbook
<viewer|99062> ???
<hateball> It all comes down to the kernel and DE you're using. It might be some distributions work better out of the box
<hegemon8> Linux Lite is the one i try to put on older hardware, and so far worked well on couple of netbooks like assus eee pc, i'd give it a go. Or at least try live usb first.
<viewer|99062> ok thanks
<hegemon8> np, hope it'll work for You.
<sidhant> Hello.
<sidhant> I installed kubuntu on my system recently, and am now facing an "device descriptor read/64, error -110" error page at startup. It does not prevent startup, but I want to know why it is there. Could you help?
<hateball> sounds like memory card reader
<hateball> usually throws me error -110 anyhows
<hateball> sidhant: ^
<sidhant> So what should I do to fix it?
<hateball> sidhant: lspci / lsusb to find out your device, google it + error 110
<hateball> either it's physically broken, or there's a kernel bug
<sidhant> Thank you, I will check this. :)
<Dark_Blue_Bird> hello
<soee> hiho
<Dark_Blue_Bird> does Ubuntu have something like AUR ?
<soee> !aur
<mparillo> PPAs
<Dark_Blue_Bird> can I access PPAs with apt-get?
<acheronuk> Dark_Blue_Bird: https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Dark_Blue_Bird> thank you
<Dark_Blue_Bird> can I somehow browse the repo?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> like on the arch wiki?
<acheronuk> !kppa
<ubottu> Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<Dark_Blue_Bird> to check if my drivers there
<acheronuk> which drivers
<Dark_Blue_Bird> rtl8821ae
<Dark_Blue_Bird> or is it in the kernel already?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> wireless driver
<acheronuk> most likely kernel with that I would think
<Dark_Blue_Bird> ok good if u say so. xubuntu didn't have it
<Dark_Blue_Bird> arch Linux did
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay I'll try thx
<acheronuk> in that case you may need another method, as kernel across xubuntu/kubuntu will be the same
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay so I need to get it from github?
<Dark_Blue_Bird> cause that's what I did with the last xubuntu installation
<acheronuk> there may be some backports of newer kernel wireless drivers somewhere, perhaps in a ppa, but not sure to be honest
<acheronuk> long time since I have needed something like that
<Dark_Blue_Bird> github broke my arch installation so I'd rather stay away form arch + github combination
<Dark_Blue_Bird> okay I'll check
<prabhushakti> I just installed unity in kubuntu 16.04,how to switch desktops?
<Zren> prabhushakti, logout, there should be a dropdown with "plasma" currently selected
<Zren> http://static.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/display_managers_finale/breeze_login_screen.png
<prabhushakti> when i log in it doesn't load the gui but a command line interface and i use startx command
<prabhushakti> when I log out a commandline interface pops up
<sick_rimmit> Hi Friends
<Dat> so i have a question my kubuntu dualboot system crashed awhile ago and doesn't boot up to kde i was wondering how can I reinstall or repair kubuntu from the internet without format.
<syltao> @Dat If you can boot and have a root terminal and an active netwok connection, you can try an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<syltao> The right is to analyse logs to define where is the problem.
<Dat> syltaobis: via live cd?
<Dat> syltaobis: im not sure how to connect to my wireless via terminal i think i tried that once and didn't workout, i'd rather re-install without loosing data or currupting my dual boot
<syltaobis> system do not boot or only kde do not start ??
<Dat> kde does not start
<Dat> it boots to a terminal where I can login
<Dat> when I login and do a startx or whatever to laod kde it loads a gui and I can login then it crashes no desktop or anything
<syltaobis> If nothing to save in the kde installation, there is more chance (with little work) to make a safe new clean install as you suggest before.
<Dat> syltaobis: can i do an apt-get from a live cd?
<syltaobis> apt-get in live CD will update «live» system
<Unit193> Unless you chroot.
<syltaobis> not installed system
<syltaobis> …or chroot
<Dat> hrmm ok
<Dat> looks like i will have to do a re-install and hope for the best
<Dat> i can't seem to connect to wireless in the terminal and etc
<Dat> hopefully the install can just overwrite the needed file and leave the rest
<Dat> thx for info
<Unit193> Not generally how installs go.
<Dat> not sure what else I can do i dont have extra media for backups
<Dat> i wonder if I'll loose my partition with extra data on it?
<syltaobis> this risk exist. I don't play with the partition table when other part of the HD have verry verrrry important datas!
<Dat> syltaobis: so if I reinstall kubuntu win7 will be gone?
<syltaobis> I don't have the experience, but normaly not. Using the manual installation process, you can protect the partition with win
<syltaobis> before copiing the files you have a confirmation screen
<Dat> hrmm
<syltaobis> hda1 , win untouched
<syltaobis> hda new install reformated
<Dat> i think i better burn boot repair to
<syltaobis> sorry hda2 new install formated
 * Dat hates loosing the contents of his home directory
<Dat> can someone give me some pointers
<bprompt> Dat:   http://sangkrit.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/sangkrit.net_custom-mouse-pointers.gif
<Dat> hrmm i got no lvm option this might be bad
#kubuntu 2016-07-09
<viewer|5848> I'm trying to find some info on the window tiling/snapping feature, can someone point me in the right direction?
<user|60214> hello
<Dat> system fixed
<Newb3e> hello guys,i need help! when i boot from usb it boots into test/try mode and there is no installation option
<Newb3e> am i doing something wrong?
<acheronuk> Newb3e: If it goes straight into a live session there should still be an install option. Icon in top left (may be hard to click), or search 'install' in the main menu
<Newb3e> okay let me try and one thing i want to format every drive ie win c: d: e: will it format and wipe everything
<Newb3e> i am a noob hence the lame queries
<acheronuk> haven't tried on a machine with windows partitions for some time, but there should be options to use the whole disk, or install side by side with windows
<acheronuk> there's also a manual partitioning option if those don't do what you want
<soee> the folder view bug will be fixed in upcoming 16.04.1 release
<crashing> Hello guys wanting to test Kubuntu, but I am stuck after the Kubuntu logo and therefore it says Plasma Crashed
<crashing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1571564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571564 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Kubuntu 16.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<crashing> How can I solve it, new installation, checked for defect *none* and also cannot launch the installer
<viewer|88350> Hello, trying to install Kunbutn (No defects on USB nor installation) but the installation launcher would not launch and Plasma is crashing
<viewer|88350> Kubuntu* 16.04 LTS, the SSD is clean also just erased it
<soee> viewer|88350: crashing after install?
<viewer|88350> soee: BEFORE, the installation wizard (launcher) do not start even
<viewer|88350> soee: It's 16.04 LTS on a newly formatted SSD and nothing is on it, the installation is checked (no defects)
<viewer|88350> Plasma keeps crashing
<soee> so Plasma crashing in Live Session ?
<viewer|88350> soee: http://i.stack.imgur.com/eJT8V.png
<viewer|88350> The Kubuntu logo flashes then this happens (the pic) then I try to restart but nothing happens
<viewer|88350> After I close it down (press the button) the black screen appears with a mouse forever
<soee> can you move the mouse cursor than ?
<viewer|88350> Not that specify error but there are serveral
<viewer|88350> soee: Correct
<viewer|88350> I can even launch firefox
<soee> can you press ALT + F2 and krunner shows up ?
<viewer|88350> soee: No but CTRL ALT F2 works
<viewer|88350> But I have no password nor useranme
<viewer|88350> Tried searching but could not find
<viewer|88350> tried root / toor
<soee> ctrl alt  f2 will switch you to tty2
<viewer|88350> soee: When ALT F2 is pressed krunner will crash
<soee> and you want gui
<viewer|88350> yup GUI
<soee> well the problem is probably with plsmashell and we can't do much here as it will be upstream bug probably
<soee> sadly the ISO does not contain newer plasma that could have some fixes
<viewer|88350> -_-
<viewer|88350> Thanks dude,
<viewer|88350> Really wanted to try KDE 5
<soee> viewer|88350: you might want to try install Neon
<soee> it has now Plasma 5.7
<viewer|88350> KDE Neon...KDE made a distro themselves?
<soee> more or less
<viewer|88350> soee: I tell you man, Linux is a rabbit hole
<viewer|88350> and Windows sucks
<soee> :D
<soee> if you spend some time with linux you will love it
<viewer|88350> soee: I get a panic when I want to really watch something and I cannot install VLC because I have the wrong repo
<soee> viewer|88350: on what distro?
<viewer|88350> It was OpenSUSE I think
<viewer|88350> The offline repo was enabled from start
<soee> viewer|88350: jump to #kde-neon
<viewer|88350> Asked people why it was so and people started to yell as hell
<viewer|88350> Yeah will try it
<viewer|88350> My fourth Distro in this month it will be
<soee> it has VLC installed by default
<viewer|88350> soee: Not MKV supported files
<soee> Kubuntu is great
<soee> viewer|88350: what ?
<viewer|88350> soee: On OpenSUSE I was talking
<soee> oO
<viewer|88350> soee: I was applying that Linux fanbase can be very hard sometimes and they will never talk bad about it
<soee> viewer|88350: well if Kubuntu wont work for you i suggest trying Neon
<soee> it works pretty nice on one of my machines http://i.imgur.com/g0Jy3pv.jpg
<soee> still you might want to wait ~2 weeks, than Kubuntu 16.04.1 will be released
<soee> so it might work for you better
<viewer|88350> Will try KDE
<viewer|88350> KDE Neon, one question to you
<viewer|88350> soee: "Is it a distro?
<viewer|88350> Not quite, it's a package archive with the latest KDE software on top of a stable base. While we have installable images, unlike full Linux distributions we're only interested in KDE software
<viewer|88350> soee: Question does the kernel get updated then? :O
<soee> it is based on Ubuntu 16.04
<soee> so it contains the same kernerl
<soee> *Kernel
<viewer|88350> soee: So when Ubuntu updatges to a new kernel and or version, does Neon also?
<viewer|88350> Because they say only the software will be updated
<soee> viewer|88350: Neon has the same updates as Ubuntu 16.04
<viewer|88350> "Not quite, it's a package archive with the latest KDE software on top of a stable base. Unlike rolling distros only the KDE software will be updated continuously"
<soee> so both will use Kernel 4.4.x
<viewer|88350> Ok, was just curious because they stated that statement
<soee> viewer|88350: the main purpose was
<soee> to always provide latest Plasma, Apps and Frameworks delivered by KDE community
<viewer|88350> I see then
<viewer|88350> Thanks soee for your time and patience
<soee> np, enjoy linux on distro you pick :)
<viewer|88350> For your help I will try to hold out little more on Linux even due I get really bad at it
<soee> you can always ask for help :)
<viewer|88350> Best would be to have Arch Linux and pick all the package myself and make the system stable but I am not so advanced :D
<viewer|88350> Love you dude
<viewer|88350> See you maybe :)
<soee> hopoe soe :D
<anabain> Need some help with dolphin on updated 16.04. It just freezes when launched...
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<matt__> I was wondering. Why Kubuntu guys can't create DE that competes with Windows or OSX. Of course features are amazing but there is always problem with something. This doesn't work, that too. This is designed by non-designer and looks like shit. From what I see those guys are amazing and really talented. So what's the problem? Do you think that in linux community there are lot of old, hard religious guys that are afraid of changes? Why there is
<matt__> still XOrg and other relicts? I witnessed many people that say that it's better to stay with old solution than the new one.
<lethu> matt__: many things are changing with the arrival of wayland and vulkan, but this is offtopic here
<matt__> I see. Uncomfortable question are always offtopic;) Thx.
<lethu> matt__: :)
<akik> when is the kubuntu 16.04.1 released?
<bradj555> Good morning
<bradj555> I've got an install question I can't seem to find an answer to by google.
<acheronuk> akik: scheduled for 21st July
<lethu> bradj555: ask your question
<akik> acheronuk: thanks
<bradj555> I just upgraded my system and am trying a fresh Kubuntu 16.04 install on an SDD.  I've got an intel i5 6400, and an Nvidia GTX 950.
<bradj555> When I put in my thumbdrive and boot it says "Plasma has stopped working" and that's all.
<bradj555> I can hit ctrl+alt+F1 and get to a shell login, but I don't know what login to use there since I haven't set anything up.
<bradj555> er, SSD not SDD
<lethu> bradj555: do you get that in the live environment?
<bradj555> Yup.
<lethu> bradj555: have you checked the livedvd's checksums?
<lethu> bradj555: also have you checked the pendrive for defects?
<bradj555> um.  No.  Yeah that'd be a good place to start....
<lethu> bradj555: :)
<bradj555> I'm back!
<bradj555> Trying to do a fresh install of 16.04, i5 6400, GTX 950, SSD.
<bradj555> Checked both my thumbdrive and the ISO, both good.
<bradj555> When it tries to load the live environment it does nothing but display a plasma crash message.  Googling doesn't turn up anything but some Mac forum stuff
<bradj555> plasmashell pid 2682 signal illegal instruction (4)
<bradj555> Anyone have ideas?
<bradj555> Googling says that apparently 16.04 doesn't like some nvidia cards, so maybe that's it?
<plusEV> Hi, I am getting notified on my bottom panel every time I put a file in my recycle bin. Does anyone know how to turn of that specifically? I want notifications on though.
<plusEV> like i want to be notified when I change my panel etc. I just don't want it for putting file sin recycle bin.
<plusEV> files in even
<plusEV> Kubuntu 16.04 Plasma 5.6.5
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<ShotokanZH> i'm having issues with a clean install of kubuntu 16.04 on an ASUS ROG G752VT
<ShotokanZH> basically plasma crashes and i can't install anything
<ShotokanZH> (i mean, i can't even install it)
<plusEV> I mean I might want it anyway since there is no confirmation box on my delete. i usually shift+del anyways to perma delete. And that does give me confirmation box. So ignore my question. It is good to have that notification. :)
<user|81636> hello?
<Ricky1020> hi can someone help me
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> help with what?
#kubuntu 2016-07-10
<Kush131> Hello all, anyone have any advice on Driver Manager hanging on Collecting info on system?
<YankDownUnder> Kush131: You can test from the terminal instead..."sudo ubuntu-drivers list" => as well, you can see the possible command options with "sudo ubuntu-drivers --help"
<Kush131> Excellent, thank you!
<YankDownUnder> Kush131: Peace!
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<Blue1> !paste | blueone
<ubottu> blueone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blue1> How do I get rid of the device notifier: http://imgur.com/XFbRuaw short of logging out/back in?
<YankDownUnder> Blue1: Unpin it. click in the upper right hand corner of the "widget", then click somewhere else. It will go away. Easy done.
<Blue1> okay let me try...
<Blue1> Hmm....let me try again....no disappearence
<YankDownUnder> The little square in the upper right hand corner of the widge dialogue...it has a "pin" symbol...click that, that either pins it to the desktop, or UNpins it from the desktop.
<Blue1> okay....
<Blue1> let me try again...
<Blue1> when I clicked it, the pin turned blue - but it is still present.
<Blue1> so different than kde in 14.04
<YankDownUnder> click it, then click once on the desktop. The "dialogue" should go away.
<Blue1> okay let me try clicking the desktop...
<Blue1> had to do it twice - but it finally disappeared - thank you.
<YankDownUnder> Peace, you're welcome. Enjoy.
<Blue1> thank you....now once last question - is there anyway to arange items on the taskbar?
<YankDownUnder> Blue1: You click+hold them and drag them where you wish them to be. Takes some practice if you're not used to it...
<Blue1> I am wanting to move the virtual desktop switcher from left side to right side.  panel is unlocked -
<YankDownUnder> Drag it and move it.
<Blue1> let me try another icon
<YankDownUnder> There is also a "widget" that can be used instead of the "virtual desktops" on the panel...all by choice...
<Blue1> no nothing moves - let me sanity check that the panel is unlocked
<Blue1> yup unlocked -- but I can;'t move anything.
<YankDownUnder> right-click, unlock, move
<Blue1> Here's what I am doing.   Right click/Panel Options/Panel Settings/More Settings/  and ensure unlocked....yup it is...I than left mouse click, and try to drag - but nothing....
<YankDownUnder> Works here...not sure what to tell you...and from experience, I can only say, "If it doesn't work THAT way, try a different way..." :)
<Blue1> Okay but that is the right procedure yes?
<Blue1> ahh this made it work:  https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57416-How-to-move-icons-on-the-panel-to-the-left-amp-how-to-get-system-tray-back-to-right!!  (left out a step about hitting the thing at the extreme right first)
<Nani_Dragon> evening
<user|63252> My pc is slow
<user|63252> Hello
<yvear> on Kubuntu 16.04 how do I make the desktop icons' background transparent?
<valorie> they aren't already transparent?
 * valorie is already on 16.10
<soee> i doubt you can
<soee> *if we talk about text  under icons ?
<yvear> valorie, soee, http://imgur.com/D20nMF5
<yvear> default
<soee> this is Foler View widget no ?
<soee> what you want it to switch your desktop to Folder View mode imo ;)
<yvear> soee, how?
<soee> unlock widgets -> right click on the desktop -> Desktop Settings -> Layout [Folder view]
<yvear> soee, you're a pro ty
<soee> np :)
<jmzc> hello
<jmzc> I'm trying to find plasma-scriptengine-python package for Kubuntu 16.04 and i cant , how i can execute python based plasmoids ?
<EllaStique_>      /server chat.freenode.net
<Guest21311> how to stop the icon jump effect when i open a new app
<Guest21311> does anybody  know????????????????
<soee> Guest21311: hiho
<soee> System Settings -> Applications -> Launch Feedback
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/hXut6CQ.png
<stephen__> how to stop the icon jump effect when i open an app
<stephen_> has everyone upgraded to plasma 5.6.5?
<Dat> how can I create custom keyboard shortcuts
<lethu> Dat: System Settings > Shortcuts > Custom Shortcuts
<paranoidabhi> hi guys!
<paranoidabhi> Please help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<paranoidabhi> Stuck at it for long
<paranoidabhi> any ideas folks?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paranoidabhi> hey
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, just curious, what is Sda6 ?
<OerHeks> there is a fsck too, systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-CA5D\x2dF91D.service = same sda6 ?
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, fdisk gives me /dev/sda6   924364800 1886267391 961902592 458.7G Linux filesystem
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, does it provide any more information?
<OerHeks> can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of fdisk -l ?
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/18975286/
<paranoidabhi> I am using a dual boot system with Windows 10
<OerHeks> that would be gpt, fdisk does not show GPT corrrect, use: sudo parted -l
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/18976214/
<hazamonzo> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> How do I go about disabling Baloo? Its stuck eating 100% CPU :(
<mparillo> Have you tried: https://community.kde.org/Baloo/Configuration#Enable_.2F_Disable
<hazamonzo> mparillo: I have sir
<hazamonzo> There is no baloofilerc for me though
<hazamonzo> only a baloorc
<hazamonzo> which contains simply
<hazamonzo> [Akonadi]
<hazamonzo> agentIndexingVersion=4
<mparillo> Arch (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193169) suggests: $ balooctl disable and a re-boot.
<mparillo> But I am only googling. Baloo never gave me a problem on Kubuntu, not even on an atom powered netbook with a spinning drive and only 1GB of RAM.
<hazamonzo> mparillo: noted
<marahin> Hello. Is there any nice solution that would allow me to use external full-hd monitor, plugged into a laptop with UHD screen?
<marahin> I have set up the interface scaling, but it's not per-display: so everything looks enormous on the external screen
<stuarte9> Hi, could someone please point me in the direction of a good(!) tutorial on how to set up a wireless connection to the internet using Kubuntu 14.04 & Network Manager ?
<lethu> stuarte9: your wireless networks should show up as soon as you plug your wireless device, it's pretty straightforward
<lethu> stuarte9: given that your device is supported
<lethu> and properly detected
<stuarte9> @lethu: Currently I'm having to use an ethernet connection to my land line.
<lethu> stuarte9: what's your wireless adapter?
<stuarte9> @lethu@ The router is a Technicolor TG582n
<lethu> stuarte9: yes but you need a wireless adapter on your PC in order to connect to it via wifi
<yvear> how do I install Minuet?
<stuarte9> @lethu: The Network Manager icon in the system tray shows only the ethernet connection, even though I've added a wireless connection. I'm just not sure that I have filled in all the fields correctly.
<stuarte9> @lethu: the router is capable of both wired and wireless operation.
<stuarte9> @lethu: I've tried doing a web search on this but there is not much available that is clear.
<stuarte9> @lethu: The user guide that came with it is target at both IOS & MS. No Linux support.
<chinmoy> hey all,how can i create a .desktop file for a device?
<lethu> stuarte9: what's the model name?
<lethu> stuarte9: is it a dongle or a pci adapter?
<stuarte9> @lethu: the model  is tg582n. it is an external router.
<lethu> stuarte9: I am not talking about the router
<stuarte9> @lethu: sorry I misunderstood. what are you speaking of ?
<lethu> stuarte9: the wireless adapter on your pc
<stuarte9> @lethu: ahh, now I understand. I don't have a wireless adapter on the pc. as I said earlier, this router is capable of wireless operation.
<lethu> stuarte9: it is not sufficient, you need a wireless device connected to the pc in order to communicate with the router wirelessly
<lethu> stuarte9: a wifi usb dongle or a wifi pci card
<lethu> stuarte9: one that is supported by linux
<stuarte9> @lethu: now i understand. the router is connected to the pc using an ethernet wire. I wanted to use the router to connect to the i-net wirelessly. this router has that capability.
<lethu> stuarte9: yes as I said you can't connect with router alone
<stuarte9> @lethu: I just don't know how to set up network manager to use the router that way. I'm not sure how to fill in the various fields in n/manager.
<lethu> stuarte9: you need something like this -> https://www.amazon.com/D-Link-Wireless-Network-Adapter-DWA-131/dp/B002PD61Y4?tag=duckduckgo-d-20
<stuarte9> @lethu: I see. So, if I had one of those, surely i would not need my current router, which is connected to the i/net through the land lins, is that right ?
<stuarte9> line
<lethu> stuarte9: you would still need the router but without the ethernet cable, you would connect with it via wifi
<lethu> stuarte9: also that dongle I linked isn't the best one available, it doesn't come with plug and play support on linux
<stuarte9> @lethu: I understand that using the dongle would replace the ethernet cable. How do I replace the the wire that connects my router to my land line so that I'm connecting to the i/net wirelessly ?
<lethu> stuarte9: you can't
<lethu> stuarte9: you can't replace the wire that connects your router to the landline
<stuarte9> @lethu: I wanted to replicate the type of i/net connection that mobile phone have to the i/net.
<plusEV> stuarte9: You need a 3G/4G router
<plusEV> something likethis
<plusEV> https://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-MR3020-Wireless-Portable-Router/dp/B00634PLTW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468166627&sr=8-1&keywords=4g+router
<lethu> ^
<plusEV> stuarte9: If you check your phone you might actually have that built into your phone by default if you have a newer phone. Look for an option to chare internet connection on your phone.
<plusEV> chare = share
<stuarte9> @plusEV & lethu: I'm using an equivalent of that device.
<stuarte9> This router is capable of handling wpa & wpa2 amonst other things.
<plusEV> stuarte9: do you have your phone connected to the WiFi now on your home router?
<plusEV> stuarte9: if you tell use what sort of computer name and model and router name and model it will be a lot easier to help you.
<stuarte9> @plusEV: the land line is currently connected to the router.
<plusEV> stuarte9: I need the brand and model number of both your router and computer to be able to help you further.
<stuarte9> @plusEv: ok the router is a Technicolor TG582n
<stuarte9> the pc is a cambridge flite
<stuarte9> sorry flite = elite
<plusEV> ok buy call your ISP and ask for a free upgrade or tell them you will change ISP if you do not get one for free. if they want a lot of money buy a default D-link with wireless and connect it to your router.
<plusEV> when it comes to your computer. that is not a model number  :P
<stuarte9> @plusEV: I've checked round the back of the system box, there isn't a model number :(
<plusEV> k I was  wrong about your router. it has WiFI and you do not need an upgrade.
<stuarte9> @plusEV: fair enough. So what do I need to set in network manager to get it(!) to use the router in wireless mode ?
<plusEV> stuarte9: Your router has a button on the black panel to enable/disable WiFi.
<plusEV> stuarte9: If you have a laptop computer that might be the case as well that you have a physical button you have to push on the side or on the front of your computer.
<stuarte9> @plusEV: there is only one button anywhere on the router and that is the on/off button. The pc is a tower system.
<stuarte9> @plusEV: I know that some modern PCs have a button to enable networking but this is an old P4 system.
<plusEV> stuarte9: then you need a WiFi dongle thingy that is compatible with Linux like lethu told you earlier.
<plusEV> stuarte9: but can you even connect to your WiFi with your phone? You do own a cellphone right?
<stuarte9> @plusEV: er... no, I don't own a cellphone. just the land line.
<plusEV> stuarte9: Then test with a cellphone or laptop of a friend first to make sure you can connect to the WiFi. Take note of the name they connect to. the SSID. That is usually ona  sticker under your router. You need to input that into networkmanager after you have installed the dongle that you need to buy.
<plusEV> more than that I cannot help you. other than linking you a manual to your router.
<plusEV> http://help.demon.net/files/2013/03/TG582n-User-Guide.pdf
<plusEV> Good Luck
<stuarte9> @plusEV: thanks for all your help it is much appreciated. I've learned a good bit about this wifi thing in the process.
<stuarte9> Thanks again.
<plusEV> stuarte9: You are welcome.
<MrSassyPants> Is there anything kde that can operate cpufreq-utils ?
<marahin> Hello. Is there any nice solution that would allow me to use external full-hd monitor, plugged into a laptop with UHD screen?
<marahin>  I have set up the interface scaling, but it's not per-display: so everything looks enormous on the external screen
<zsoltsandor> hi there
<zsoltsandor> what value should i set in kdeglobals under the KFileDialog Settings for double click selection in the file picker? SingleClick=false under KDE is not respected by the file picker.
<Guest45324> good evening
<CodingCo1kie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19010719/
<CodingCo1kie> hey guys im trying to install git, but then i got errors with my locales
<Guest45324> i'm trying to install 16.04 with encrypted home. when i choose in manual partition menu "physical volume for encryption", i'm not asked for a password on my next click the installer crashes. any known workarounds?
<Guest45324> may be related to this bug from 15.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1510731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Can't use crypto in manual disk setup Kubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest45324> this is exactly what happened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1509820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1509820 Can't use crypto in manual disk setup Kubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<A5334-Guest> Hey
<CodingCo1kie> hey i am trying to install git on my kubuntu 16.04 machine
<CodingCo1kie> but i get errors while trying to install it
<CodingCo1kie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19013362/
<Guest19562> good evening
<Guest19562> how can i install 16.04 with a luks-encrypted home?
<yogi> heloo what best alternative konsole app?
<yogi> what alternative terminal app?
<lethu> yogi: eterm
<yogi> ok
<yogi> ho to customize kubuntu 16?
<Ashareth> yakuake terminator
<Ashareth> guake
<yogi> oke about that i choose terminator
<valorie> yakuake ftw!
<yogi> and now, how to customize kubuntu 16?
<plusEV> yogi: type settings
<plusEV> start messing around with that. then right click your bottom panel and unlock widgets. play around with all of that but do not click remove this panel. that should get you started.
<user|1396> hello
<user|1396> i launch this command in konsole
<user|1396> sudo apt install git
<user|1396> and don't work
<Bundestrojaner> hi
<Bundestrojaner> just installed 16.04, the driver manager says "collecting information" for more than 10 minutes...
<Bundestrojaner> is that a bug?
<ahoneybun> Bundestrojaner: it's known bug
<Bundestrojaner> ahoneybun: thx. any workarounds?
<ahoneybun> not at the moment
<ahoneybun> you can install the drivers though konsole on your own if needed
<Bundestrojaner> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices  worked
<Bundestrojaner> thx
<valorie> ahoneybun: when I do that, I get:
<valorie> nvidia-361
<valorie> intel-microcode
<valorie> nvidia-340
<valorie> how do I know which to choose?
<valorie> I've not done it because I'm not sure how to install and uninstall if it's the wrong choice
<valorie> too long since I had to mess with drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nvidia site can tell you based on what card you have
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What do you have @Valoriez
<valorie> uh
<valorie> how do I find out?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lspci
<valorie> something pretty new
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19026844/
<ahoneybun> your on a laptop
<ahoneybun> GeForce GTX 870M
<ahoneybun> M = Mobile
<valorie> yes
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-23-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3282-3588/3800 MHz, RAM: 23659/24030 MB, Storage: 308/967 GB, 311 procs, 364.51h up
<ahoneybun> most likely the same driver on my laptop
<ahoneybun> 367.27 is latest official
<ahoneybun> for that card
<valorie> you have to add a special ppa for that, right?
<ahoneybun> well the older one will work
<valorie> right, everything works now
<ahoneybun> there is a ppa for newer like 367
<valorie> which is why I've not changed anything
<ahoneybun> not search about 16.10 though
<ahoneybun> *sure about
<ahoneybun> looks like 361 is latest in yakkety
<ahoneybun> without ppa
<valorie> how do I tell what I'm running now?
<ahoneybun> your most likely running the open source one
<ahoneybun> nouveda or something like that
<valorie> probably
<valorie> nouveau
<ahoneybun> unless you have the intel on the board as well
<ahoneybun> which it might be using the intel driver
<valorie> I think it has both
<ahoneybun> one of those like mine
<valorie> but don't need both
<ahoneybun> dual graphics
<valorie> since I don't really game
<ahoneybun> well the thing with that
<ahoneybun> not just for gaming
<ahoneybun> any heavy demanding thing
<ahoneybun> video editing for one
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> but intel does the job 99%
<ahoneybun> if not 100 for a lot of peopl
<ahoneybun> *people
<ahoneybun> unless your doing something like that the intel should be fine or the open source one
<ahoneybun> if everything works, don't touch it I guess
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx
<ahoneybun> can search for driver names and such
<ahoneybun> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ahoneybun> yep dual graphics
<valorie> thanks, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np
<valorie> the easiest is sometimes the best: do nothing
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
#kubuntu 2017-07-03
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Apply55gx> Hey, I got a problem. Sometimes I get Tearing when I move Program windows around. What I have already tried: Compositor set to OpenGL 3.1 | installed non-free drivers || My Card: Nvidia GTX 1050
<Apply55gx> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Apply55gx, which nvidia driver did you install?
#kubuntu 2017-07-04
<claycorn> hello
<claycorn> i would like to update my amd radeon r5 graphics how do i do this ?
<marina_> всем привет
<marina_> как установить скайп
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<est31> hi
<est31> any kubuntu packagers around?
<BluesKaj> est31, try the #kubuntu-devel chat
<deliver> Hey
<YuxKukMo> hi! can someone tell me what program can i use to edit a pdf files ? thank you
<genii> YuxKukMo: LibreOffice
<xds> rapidsvn or kdesvn. which one u recommend? or any other good svn client for linux?
<viewer|76880> anyone here?
<viewer|76880> How do I get display port MST to work
<viewer|76880> I have an Intel HD Graphics 520
<viewer|76880> on a 4.10.0 kernel
#kubuntu 2017-07-05
<IrcsomeBot> LenCole was added by: LenCole
<IrcsomeBot> <LenCole> Anyone know why when i install kubuntu 17.10 - had another distro on it before, after I install when I reboot all I get is a GNU Grub version 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2.1 page and prompt
<IrcsomeBot> <LenCole> i have had this issue with other ubuntu distro's as well
<calcmandan-mobil> Happy 4th to my fellow Americans
<kajika> Hello there I have simple question and I couldn't find any answer with google : I have hide the title bar of a window by accessing 'Window Settings' from right clicking the title bar in the 'More Actions' menu. But now that this bar is hidden I cannot find any way to access the Window Settings again. Is there any way?
<valorie> kajika: if you click alt+spacebar, you will get "krunner" -- type in kwin
<valorie> and choose the special menu
<lordievader> Or use the menu by hitting alt + f3
<remi_> JOIN #debian
<remi_> my bad -_-
<sheytan> firends! Some offtopic. Anyone with html knowledge?
<ikonia> sheytan: no offtopic please
<ikonia> use the html channel
<user|45793> hi guys , i deleted default loging screen by mistake , how should i restore it ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<crab__> Hey
<edward__> hi guys, im trying to solve something in here, but have abs no idea of whats happening... since the very beginning of this current week my wifi is not working as it use to...it is slow till death... i have 4 wifi cards... the only one that works somehow is an old one of 54Mbits...
<edward__> all other cards are extremly slow... ive checked and apparently we got like 40 networks near to us... ive chaged name, channels, im trying on the 5ghz on the2.4 nothings help
<BluesKaj> try ch 1 or11
<edward__> indeed ive tried... but in the beginning of the week, i could try now and see it smoothes or cracks me down
<lordievader> edward__: How are you testing the speed?
<edward__> well... im trying to use the internet are use the ethernet... it is extremly slow
<BluesKaj> edward__, do you have a bcm wifi card, they're usually reliable
<edward__> also i can see my band on the router... it says 300mbit then 1mbit and stays mostly so under 20mbit
<edward__> i got a Hama card that has some ralink chip
<edward__> 2 other ralinks and a rtl8812au
<edward__> but the used to work without issues... i was trying with Wicd... it went a little better... but the troubles wont stop
<edward__> i got too many connections near to me using the channels 1 and 11
<edward__> channles from 37 and on are free... but are not working either really good
<BluesKaj> edward__, ch 3 is hardly used, since google entries usually recommend 1 and 11
<BluesKaj> to avoid overlap
<edward__> im gonna try the third than wait a secondie
<edward__> i dont see what wifis are using the third... but it shows me like there are 6 other signals already using the 3rd... but im gonna try... im now oher the 108
<edward__> over the *
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> hello guys
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> I'm running kubuntu 17.04 (upgraded from 16.10) and now I have a problem with telepathy and couldn't find a solution online... basically I when trying to add a google account, there's no "google" in the account type, I only get AIM, Gadu, IBM Sametime, ICQ, Jabber, KDE Talk, and a few others, but no "Google" as it was before upgrading
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> also tried purging/reinstalling the whole ktp/telephaty stack
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> but no luck :-/
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> does someone know if I need to install some package ?
<lordievader> edward__: Try to set up some local test, from your laptop/desktop to something else inside your network. That way you are only testing your network and not your network and the uplink to your isp.
<edward__> ive done a lot of tests... the problem is between my pc and my router...
<edward__> i have many things on my network and i was Infra admin for 10 years before i chaged to programming.... all other devices are not having this issues... only me with all my cards... ive done a lot but it is still crappy
<edward__> changed*
<edward__> the only thing ive noticed that here near to my network... are at least 15 other connections... or more... but im experiencing this troubles since the very beginning of the week
<lordievader> edward__: Do you also experience the problem in a live environment?
<edward__> i wanted to try... i didnt try till now
<edward__> should i try over a virtual machine?
<edward__> the problem is that not everylive cd would work on my pc... i have a AMD Ryzen gigabyte... that thing wont work with a live ubuntu system cuz a bug in the normal kernels... im running a custom 4.11.2 kernel
<lordievader> I'd try a live cd. A virtual machine will probably not tell you if the problem lies with the software/configuration.
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> nobody has an hint on how to fix it ?
<m5w> Hello. I'm trying to use WICD instead of NetworkManager. If I install just wicd-kde, wicd-client doesn't exist, and I can't figure out how to start any kind of WICD plasmoid. It seems I have to install wicd-gtk to be able to use WICD. There must be a way around this. How do I use WICD with just wicd-kde?
<BluesKaj> m5w, think on kde it's just wicd
<m5w> BluesKaj, the package or the client?
<m5w> the wicd command is the daemon for me
<m5w> unless there's some way to pass it args to start as the client?
<BluesKaj> it's a metapackage
<BluesKaj> so you have to chode which client manually
<BluesKaj> chose
<BluesKaj> choose even
<m5w> ah, yes, the wicd package depends on wicd-gtk or wicd-curses or wicd-cli or wicd-client, which wicd-cli, wicd-curses, wicd-gtk, and wicd-kde provide
<m5w> so logically, I'd be able to install wicd wicd-kde
<m5w> wicd itself doesn't provide the client
<m5w> and wicd-kde doesn't provide one either
<m5w> nor does wicd-daemon
<BluesKaj> are you looking in the package manager, I'm on a different distro atm, so i can't check
<BluesKaj> m5w,^
<m5w> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/wicd
<BluesKaj> check your package manager first
<BluesKaj> it's always best to use that as a reference , at least
<m5w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25025209/
<m5w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25025215/
<m5w> still here. Meant to say /close on another channel, not /quit :)
<m5w> So do I need wicd-gtk installed to use WICD on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> m5w, why wicd tho?
<m5w> if so, how do I start the WICD plasmoid? I don't see it when I say "Add Widges..."
<m5w> BluesKaj, because NetworkManager doesn't remember passwords without kwallet
<m5w> it just started doing that; really annoying
<m5w> makes me type in the password every time
<m5w> either that or use kwallet, in which case I have to enter my password after already entering my password to login
<BluesKaj> NM will remmeber them if you use all users option and disable kwallet
<m5w> oh, okay
<BluesKaj> that's what i had to do on my laptop
<m5w> I've already disabled kwallet; so I just say allow all users to join network?
<BluesKaj> if you feel safe with that setup
<BluesKaj> yes
<m5w> well, I'm on a single-user machine...
<m5w> how would that not be safe?
<BluesKaj> single user is safe
<BluesKaj> just have a decent pw for your wifi AP
<BluesKaj> and don't use ch6, cause it's default on windows and most linux wifis as well , so it can become quite crowded
<m5w> wifi AP?
<m5w> like the WPA-PSK?
<BluesKaj> access point
<BluesKaj> yes your security pw
<m5w> ok, thanks
<m5w> is there a way to get NM to connect to the WiFi by boot-level 3?
<m5w> i.e. without me having to login
<m5w> so that smartd, ntpd, et al. will have a network connection at startup
<edward__> after 3 days trying to see why my wifi is so damn slow... i tried to remember what is different in this room since the wife got cracked down... well i moved my cameras that have absolutly no connection to my pc... i had em in other place... 80 Cmts away from the play i put em always... i moved em back... my wifi works fine again.... i mean... WTH???????
<edward__> is not fully back... but it works a lot better...
<viewer|5936> Hey guys. Is any one else having issues booting the latest Kubuntu ISO in VMware Workstation 12 Player? It'll just boot to a black screen after showing the Kubuntu logo for minute or so.
<BluesKaj> edward__, wireless cameras? if so the RF could interferind and slowing down your internet wifi
<BluesKaj> could be interfering
<edward__> noup... DSRL cameras... all of em are not on
<edward__> but i mean... the improvment is like 50%... but i got this issues kinda always after the Maid clean this room... dunno what she does, cuz we are not here, at that time we are working... but she already left the router outta energy and stuff like that... hehehehe
<edward__> i can use the internet now a bit better... but still... it is very slow... but i have no idea how to find interferences
<viewer|5936> Get Wifi Analyzer for your phone
<viewer|5936> It will show you the wifi spectrums overlapping
<JMichaelX> i have a Skype [unfortunately] interview this afternoon. could anyone tell me how well Skype is likely to work in Kubuntu 16.04?
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> it works well I'm not sure if it supports group calls
<KNOCKOUT\giusepp> download this https://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<Guest99993> ciao
<Guest99993> !list
<ubottu> Guest99993: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mirko_> Hey everyone :)
<IrcsomeBot> LenCole was removed by: LenCole
<haposai> hola
<haposai> pregunta para unirme al canal de Ubuntu studio
<Unit193> haposai: Howdy.  This is an English channel only, if you need help in your native language, there's a channel filled with people that can speak it.
#kubuntu 2017-07-06
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest11612> hi all.. I'm running ubuntu.. but missing printer icon in system settings... any one who knows how to install
<edwardbesq> 1:30 AM here in east Tucson...."yawn".....
<jeroen> I can no longer add a default panel to my second screen ;-(
<jeroen> Kubuntu 17.04
<jeroen> any panel actually, it always apears on my second screen :/
<lordievader> Drag it to the proper screen?
<lordievader> Or does it pop back once on the right screen?
<root___> hi
<root___> j
<Pascal__> hi
<jubo2> Hi
<jubo2> I'm getting a machine for mum.. with Linux
<jubo2> Time to quit her mac habit
<jeroen> lordievader: I can't seem to drag it
<jubo2> but I gonna need to find the best copyleft photo processing software for her
<jubo2> She likes to photo. *sigh*
<lordievader> jeroen: Right click -> panel options -> panel settings -> screen edge (click and drag)
<jeroen> lordievader: thx!
<jeroen> jubo2: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-lightroom/?platform=linux
<jeroen> jubo2: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-photoshop/?platform=linux
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu 2017-07-07
<ubuntuer> Hey there
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<hannes__> hallo
<hannes__> hello i am new here
<hannes__> hello
<hannes__> nobody want to talk?
<BluesKaj> !talk
<BluesKaj> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> hannes__, do you have an issue/question about kubuntu?
<user|1963> Should I get KDE Neon?
<TheDiveO> I have a problem with audio sound getting slowly faded in with an USB steinberg UR 22mkII audio device. How can I disable this slow fade in? I cannot edit any audio anymore...
<Draggin> Good evening! I've reinstalled an old Kubuntu machine (now with 17.04), but left my home folder intact. I can't log into the GUI though. Locks up every time. I can log into the terminal and update software, etc. I'm wondering if it could be old session info still stuck somewhere and that it's trying to load Plasma things that aren't there. But... Where do I find the session info to delete it?
<fuze> Draggin: /home/austin/.kde/share/config/session/ i think
<fuze> rather ~/.kde/share/config/session/
<Draggin> Cool! Let me check if I can find something there.
<Draggin> Thanks, fuze - I found it and got rid of it. Wasn't the problem though :)
<Draggin> I'll keep hunting
<BluesKaj> Draggin, is your /home folder on a separate partition?
<Draggin> BluesKaj, yes. root, boot, home, var are all on separate partitions
<BluesKaj> that's old school
<Draggin> BluesKaj, Haha!
<Draggin> The little bit I know about Linux has been learned through trial and error... But hey, if there's better ways, please teach me :)
<Draggin> BluesKaj, fuze Wait! I have progress! Looks like it could have been permissions for the Xauthority file...
<DeeJayTwo> hi
<DeeJayTwo> I have a logitech unifier for mouse/keyboard which works perfectly
<DeeJayTwo> I also have a USB Sandisk ImageMate All-in-one card reader which works perfectly
<DeeJayTwo> but as soon as I connect the car reader, the mouse cursor dissapear
<DeeJayTwo> the keyboard still works...
<DeeJayTwo> When I disconnect the sandisk imagemate, the mouse comes back...
<DeeJayTwo> Any idea about how to fix this?!
<tyerious_1> Hey anyone else had issues with mouse scroll speeds?
<tyerious_1> The KDE system settings dont seem to fix anything
<DeeJayTwo> When I disconnect the sandisk imagemate, the mouse comes back...@sz@s«@s@s
<DeeJayTwo> @s
<DeeJayTwo> @s
<DeeJayTwo> @s
<DeeJayTwo> @s
<DeeJayTwo> @s
<DeeJayTwo> sorry..my kid...
<Unit193> Heh.
#kubuntu 2017-07-08
<dominik> hi
<dominik> i need help
<TheFocus> afternoon.  Any ideas where the xterm konsole geometry is kept???  my profile is gettign ignored...
<TheFocus> trying to get it to open in the centre of the screen
<jcarder_> hey, I am having problems logging in to kubuntu 17.04, after entering my password in the gui it freezes and wont let me do anything
<lordievader> Good morning
<YuxKukMo> hi
<YuxKukMo> i have this problem: from time to time on my display appears/disappears fast a horizontal line. what do you think the problem is ?
<YuxKukMo> 16.04 lts.
<YuxKukMo> graphics card: intel
<lordievader> Oh, Intel?
<lordievader> Those things usually work great.
<YuxKukMo> yes. the one included on mobo
<lordievader> You don't happen to have an optimus (intel+nvidia) system?
<YuxKukMo> intel hd530 to be more precise
<lordievader> Is that integrated in the last generation of the I processors?
<YuxKukMo> yes
<YuxKukMo> opengl: 3.0 mesa 12.0.6/ renderer: mesa dri
<lordievader> In that case I'd use something newer than 16.04.
<YuxKukMo> hmmm
<YuxKukMo> u think thats an issue with the driver implementation
<YuxKukMo> ?
<lordievader> What you can do is make a 17.04 live-usb and try it out for a while.
<YuxKukMo> i'll give it a try. i think i have somewhere a 17.04 usb
<lordievader> It is very often the case that very new systems are poorly supported by older kernels, if at all.
<lordievader> If that has the same issues, you may consider turning to 17.10 (development release).
<YuxKukMo> dont think that a gen6 is so new.
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: Oh, I assumed you had gen7, from your answer.
<YuxKukMo> mo. sorry, my mistake.
<YuxKukMo> *no
<lordievader> Do you also experience the problem with compositing disabled?
<YuxKukMo> in system>compositor>compositor settings> Enable compositor on startup is disabled
<YuxKukMo> *system>display and monitor>
<lordievader> Hmm, okay. Is vsync enabled?
<YuxKukMo> dont thnik so
<lordievader> Okay, does it still happen with vsync enabled?
<YuxKukMo> wait a sec. i have tearing prevention("vsync"): Automatic
<YuxKukMo> should i change this setting ?
<lordievader> Oh, could you turn that to off.
<YuxKukMo> put on never
<YuxKukMo> nothing changed for now
<YuxKukMo> and from time to time the the image from my display disappear and on the display i have a message that tells me that i dont have signal
<YuxKukMo> a cable/graphic card issue?
<lordievader> Does it happen when you bend the cable a bit?
<YuxKukMo> no
<YuxKukMo> it's quite annoying and strange
<lordievader> Hmm, it is hard to tell. In that case.
<YuxKukMo> did you had this kind of problem ?
<YuxKukMo> or do you know if other people had
<YuxKukMo> i will test with a neon-kde live usb to see if this is a sw or hw problem
<YuxKukMo> and then i will test with an nvidia card
<lordievader> Usually these kind of problems come due to bad cables. In the digital world, unlike the analog world, you either have a signal or you dont.
<YuxKukMo> i'll test the cable. yes.
<YuxKukMo> lordievader:thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nalin> Hello, how to enable desktop items like "My Computer, Trash, Network, Home Directory" ?
<BluesKaj> nai look in the K-menu
<BluesKaj> nalin,^
<nalin> Ya it's there in Computer section. But I want those items as icon at desktop screen.
<BluesKaj> just drag then or rifgtr click, choose add to desktop
<BluesKaj> right click , that is
<nalin> Right clicked and only shows Add to Favorites
<nalin> And yes, drag works. Thanks BluesKaj !! I am new in KDE desktop.
<BluesKaj> brb , gonna switch
<BluesKaj> nalin,  the context menu (right click) should show "add to dektop" at the top
<BluesKaj> nalin,  yes you can drag abd drop if you wish, it's just odd you don't have the add to desktop option, that's all
<doc3> hi
<elio_> hello
<elio_> I have problem with ubuntu when it shuts off
<elio_> Can somebody help me
<haposai> Hi
<haposai> Can somebody help me
<DarinMiller> haposai: I can try to assist. What is the problem?
<haposai> Hi. DarinMiller
<haposai> When I turn off the pc this hangs and I have to turn it off with the off button
<genii> Did you have to do something like add a line to the kernel with acpi=off for it to boot correctly?
<DarinMiller> sry, had a phone call.
<haposai> ok
<DarinMiller> haposai: you may have a driver issue that is preventing proper shutdow. Do you have an NVidia card by chance?
<haposai> Yes
<haposai> Nvidia Geforce 940M
<DarinMiller> haposai: Do you know the driver version? (Have you installed the NVidia drivers?)
<haposai> Let me check
<DarinMiller> haposai: By chance, would you like some guidence installing the NVidia drivers?
<haposai> Yes
<haposai> Please
<DarinMiller> Are you confortable addding a ppa?  It's quite simple if you have not done before.
<DarinMiller> Add the nvidia ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<DarinMiller> ^ from konsole or terminal ^
<haposai> Yes
<DarinMiller> sudo apt-get update
<haposai> ok
<DarinMiller> sudo apt-get install nvidia-381
<DarinMiller> that will take a few minutes to download and compile.  When finished, reboot your PC.  You may need to power off as before to restart, but subsequent reboots should be OK.
<haposai> Estabien tengo un problema con el linux-headers-3.11.10-03111011-generic:i386. Es que lo instale pensando que me podia servir. y me esta dando problema con los comandos que me distes
<haposai> I have a problem with linux-headers-3.11.10-03111011-generic: i386. Is that I install it thinking that it could serve me. And it is giving me problem with the commands that you disten
<haposai> I will try again
<DarinMiller> which version of Kubuntu?
<haposai> 17.04
<DarinMiller> ??? you installed an older kernel on 17.04?
<DarinMiller> you should be using the 4.10 kernel (default kenernel for 17.04).  If you installed an older kernel attempting to address the shutdown issue, please uninstall it, reboot and re-try the driver install as instructed above.
<haposai> It was a mistake
<DarinMiller> no problem :)
<haposai> I already took it
<haposai> I'm going to restart
<DarinMiller> ok
<haposai> Hi
<haposai> nvidia-381 ya está en su versión más reciente (381.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.2).
<haposai> Still the same
<haposai> At the end of the installation came a message saying. Declining the UEFI for third party software to work.
<haposai> Why is that to remove the UEFI
<haposai> At the end of the installation came a message saying. Declining the UEFI for third party software to work.
<haposai> Why is that to remove the UEFI
<haposai> At the end of the installation came a message saying. Declining the UEFI for third party software to work.
<haposai> Why is that to remove the UEFI
<[Relic]> any problem with installing 17.04 in bios mode instead of uefi?
#kubuntu 2017-07-09
<IrcsomeBot> Ricardo Montoya was added by: Ricardo Montoya
<IrcsomeBot> <Ricardo Montoya> Hey, I installed kubuntu 17.04 in a Wyse computer, it does work fine but it takes forever to shut down, like +15min, has anyone heard about this before?
<Qball_> hey
<Qball_> so Im wanting to put this on a disc and dual boot my laptop using the disc would I just install this on the disc normally or are there any special steps I need to take
<DarinMiller> Qball_: do you mean you have 2 separate drives on your laptop?  What do you mean by disk?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<boospy> Is there a way to start phonecalls directly over kdeconnect? With SMS from Kontact this works really fine: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=140685#p378039
<chamar> Hi folks, is there a way to make the Libre Office (especially the menu) a bit.. hum.. better looking? (ie: they are real ugly)
<lubuntunext>  sudo apt-get browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<lubuntunext> this finished but still no flash in chromium
<mparillo> chamar: Is your problem with the menus or the icons? I used to have this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1625595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Writer Icons unreadability on YY and ZZ with Intel Drivers" [Low,Fix released]
<chamar> mparillo: the menu mostly... let me check that link
<chamar> k.. not the same "issue" .. it's not unreadable.. but ugly and out of place compares to everything QT.. of course..
<mparillo> You could try getting used to Calligra.
<chamar> http://imgur.com/a/LbT7q
<chamar> it's not *that* ugly.. I'm picky I guess :/
<mparillo> I was happy when it got that ugly. ;-)
<chamar> yeah... I'm real picky on those little details
<[Relic]> Are there any problems with installing 17.04 as a bios rather than efi boot?
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  none whatsoever
<BluesKaj> as long you're not dual boting with Windows on GPT/UEFI
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, nah, no windows just wanted to test 17.04, but 14.04 was installed in bios originally, and didn't want efi to screw up that
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  then you shouild be good to go
<[Relic]> just have to figure out how to break up the drive without causing problems
<BluesKaj> use gparted for partitioning first of all, then use manual partitioning during the install. That way the install will much easier
<BluesKaj> will go
<chamar> ... and backup first. ;)
<[Relic]> so gpart to section the HD before install
<BluesKaj> to me it makes for a quicker and less troublesome install
<[Relic]> still no idea on why every attempt on 14.04 failed to create a workable iso to usb
<Ab3L> [Relic]: I had problems with usb because I tried to format the usb key as ext* partition. I had to format it as fat32 (I don't know whether it's the same problem you have now, but it may help)
<[Relic]> didn't like fat32 (b or c) didn't work for start up disk, unetbootin or dd
<BluesKaj> dd should work
<[Relic]> it doesn't
<[Relic]> and I tried multiple ways of doing it on multiple usb sticks
<[Relic]> off to see if I can get 17.04 installed :)
<chamar> good luck.
<BluesKaj> uodd, dd always worked fine here, used it lots
<BluesKaj> I'll bet he's forgetting to unmount the stick when copies with dd
<[Relic]> resizing seems successful
<BluesKaj> [Relic], make sure  to unmount the stick when copying with dd, if you decide to try it agian
<[Relic]> did that a few times
<BluesKaj> been successful here several times with dd
<BluesKaj> [Relic],   https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<[Relic]> been there, done that, completely failed
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  i haste to say this then your command is incorrect or your usb stick is defective
<[Relic]> considering I used the same usb stick and it works perfect when I used rufus from vista that isn't possible
 * BluesKaj shrugs :P
<[Relic]> I think it is the missing iso pack something like iso9960 that it couldn't find on the few times that came up so it wasn't using the proper boot info to set it up
<karl_> Saludos
<cm_> have a problem with kde-related broken packages
<cm_> need to get rid of 'em so synaptic & updater works again...any ideas?
<cm_> k, it's been awhile since I was last here...is anyone here, or just parked?
<Qball_> DarinMiller, I mean like a cd
<DarinMiller> Qball_: CD? Or DVD?  You can install to a DVD, but unless it's RW, you would not be able to update or install drivers.  Also, DVD are slower so the your system would be quite slow.
<DarinMiller> Also, typical DVD's don't have much storage,  so your app installation would be limited.
<Qball_> could I not just have it save all the stuff to my harddrive and just have the os on the dvd and yes it is a RW
<Qball_> is that not possible dragly_
<Qball_> DarinMiller,
<Qball_> my bad
<DarinMiller> Qball_: I think it would be that would be possble, put root on the DVD, create a home partition on the hard drive.  Since it is a RW DVD, then you can just try it with little risk.
<Qball_> I dont wanna quiet use up my HDD limited space with the OS if I dont have to you know
<Qball_> Im just trying to make a laptop that sucks be usable it's got a tf-20 1.6 gz processor so it is a single core processor
<Qball_> so DarinMiller to make the dvd bootable I would just follow the tutorial as normal for the dvd install right
<DarinMiller> A single core on any OS is not much fun.  Slowing it down with a DVD install would be less fun.
<Qball_> I figured without formatting it and installing it on my harddrive this is the best option
<DarinMiller> As per the last comment on this page, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478433, you should not need to do anything special.
<Qball_> I was just gonna burn the iso onto the dvd so I'll read that
<IrcsomeBot> Ricardo Montoya was removed by: Ricardo Montoya
<eloy> alguien que hable español
<eloy> ?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2018-07-02
<denza242> help
<denza242> when I click on anything that isn't konversation it always switches back to konversation
<denza242> did i maybe press a hotkey or something
<denza242> and now it's not?
<denza242> nvm
<denza242> i think it was my mouse getting pressed inside my backpack
<somekool> Thank you for pushing 5.12.6 to backports
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> somekool: you're welcome
<newrg> Hello,I recently installed Kubuntu 18.04 and boot takes up about a minute and shows some errors.I did some search and found this https://paste.debian.net/1031636/
<newrg> Please help.
<diogenes_> newrg, run: systemd-analyze blame
<diogenes_> it will show you the services that take up the most time to load
<newrg> I ran it and the results are in the pastebin link I gave.
<newrg> dev-sda1 takes up about 20 sec,so is my hard disk corrupted?
<newrg>  20.250s dev-sda1.device      16.045s apparmor.service        11.194s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
<diogenes_> and what os did you have before?
<newrg> I used Linux Mint 18.3 before and it also took about a minute to load.
<diogenes_> you got an SSD or HDD?
<newrg> HDD
<diogenes_> then about a minute is nothing bad
<diogenes_> if you had an SSD, you'd boot in maximum 10 seconds
<newrg> during the boot it throws errors like the one's I listed in the paste link,is this some hardware issue?
<diogenes_> newrg, if everything works as it should then those errors are safe to ignore.
<newrg> alright,thanks
<newrg> one more thing,I have Kubuntu installed on Legacy BIOS,secure boot : off ; when I tried to move to UEFI BIOS- I was unable to do so.On running diagnostic,it shows Hard Disk self-test unsucessful,terminated.
<Mike_Pooh> Hi All
<R13ose> How do I disable trackpad sounds on Linux from going into my mic?  I don't want others to hear the noise
<lordievader> Get an external microphone.
<R13ose> Is that the only way?
<lordievader> Well, I suppose your mic is built in and close to the trackpad. Correct?
<R13ose> Correct
<hateball> R13ose: I suppose you could enable tap-to-click rather than actual pressing down
<R13ose> hateball: how?
<hateball> R13ose: in the touchpad settings
<hateball> I am not sure if it is possible on Wayland, if you are running that
<R13ose> I am on x11 but I see no tap-to-click
<hateball> R13ose: typically it is the default
<hateball> meaning if you tap with one finger it is left click, tap with two and it is rightclick
<hateball> no need to press down on the toucpad
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hateball> but that also depends on the touchpad hardware
<R13ose> Everything is gray in taps except the mouse click emulation box.
<joeman1> .
<hateball> R13ose: yeah, it's called mouse click emulation
<hateball> R13ose: maybe it looks different on 18.04, I am on 16.04 still
<R13ose> Yes but why everything else in that setting not working?
<newrg> hello,I am using Kubuntu 18.04 and tap to select is not working for my mousepad,is this standard behavior?
<hateball> newrg: if you are using wayland I think it is
<hateball> https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/tapping.html
<newrg> how to tell I'm using wayland? I wrote this in Terminal  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION and it returned plasma
<BluesKaj> !wayland | newrg
<ubottu> newrg: Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<BluesKaj> newrg, wayland is not installed by default on kubuntu
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, and which is in beta for about 10 years :)
<BluesKaj> diogenes_,heh, yeah, and not in the running for those who use nvidia gpus
<diogenes_> exactly :)
<newrg> BluesKaj, I did not install wayland or something else on Kubuntu then why is tap disabled?
<BluesKaj> tap?
<BluesKaj> oh your mousepad
<newrg> I am unable to tap to select on my mousepad so hateball suggested that it might be due to wayland
<BluesKaj> well, wayland is installed only if you choose to so after the kubuntu install, so it wouldn't be wayland  unless you forgot thast you installed it
<BluesKaj> to do so rather
<newrg> I installed Kubuntu 18.04 today only.I did install third-party software as suggested in the installation itself and the updates which came after installation.
<BluesKaj> then take alook at your login page and check your options to see if wayland is available, but I doubt that it's there
<diogenes_> newrg, run in terminal: apt list --installed | grep synaptic
<diogenes_> paste here what you get but ONLY if there's less than 3 lines
<newrg> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/bionic,now 1.9.0-1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<newrg> I got this diogenes_
<newrg> BluesKaj, wayland is not available
<diogenes_> newrg, try: sudo apt remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<BluesKaj> synaptics must be installed
<diogenes_> on some machines it works better with libinput on others with synaptic
<newrg> diogenes_, I did it.Next?
<diogenes_> power off the machine and then start it over again
<newrg> alright
<BluesKaj> synaptic is a package manager, and Synaptics is an input driver found in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, an unfortunate choice of names there
<newrg> diogenes_, I did it.Please tell what to do next?
<diogenes_> newrg, now test if the mousepad works as it supposed to
<newrg> diogenes_, It doesn't.
<diogenes_> then most likely the driver doesn't support all the features for your device
<newrg> I am using Dell Inspiron 15 3567.Could it be that my mousepad is faulty?but all the other functionality is working.
<diogenes_> newrg, how old is your dell?
<newrg> around 6 months,it's still under warranty
<diogenes_> yeah, then most likely you need to wait for 18.10 that will bring support for the most recent hardware
<BluesKaj> newrg, try reinstalling synaptics after updating and upgrading with apt
<diogenes_> good idea ^^^
<newrg> diogenes_, but I think this model launched in 2016/17
<diogenes_> newrg, try: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<newrg> BluesKaj, alright
<diogenes_> then reboot
<BluesKaj> newrg, yeah your mousepad should work, the HW isn't really new
<diogenes_> yes if it's 2016 then it should work, also i'd suggest to try a live session of 16.04 kubuntu
<diogenes_> might work better
<newrg> diogenes_, installed,I hope reboot will make it work or I will try 16.04
<diogenes_> yep try
<BluesKaj> io what was that other touchpad app you mentioned?
<BluesKaj> diogenes_,^
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, touchpad app?
<BluesKaj> found it libinput
<diogenes_> oh, it's a new driver meant to replace the old xorg synaptics one
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, well that's what my 4 yr old lenovo uses by default, just checked
<newrg> diogenes_, BluesKaj It worked!Thank you so much.
<BluesKaj> on 18.04
<BluesKaj> newrg, cool :-)
<diogenes_> nice nice
<newrg> :)
<BluesKaj> my touchpad skills suck , always use a wireless mouse :-)
<diogenes_> hehe, at home i use mouse, at work touchpad because it's faster and more productive :)
<newrg> BluesKaj, yes,I use a wireless mouse that's why it took me so long to realize something is wrong with my touchpad(I installed the distro few hours ago)
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> i used desktops at work before retirement, laptops were in their infancy back then and very expensive
<diogenes_> oh i guess it was like 1997 - 2000
<newrg> BluesKaj, must be hard troubleshooting at that time?
<BluesKaj> we started using windows pcs in the early 90sthe first laptop I recall seeing was around '97 as you say diogenes_
<diogenes_> yes they were damn expensive
<BluesKaj> The IT/admin guys in the computer dept looked after troubleshooting , we had no IT guy in our lab at that time
<newrg> BluesKaj, then how did you manage?
<BluesKaj> we'd call the computer dept  :-)
<newrg> oh good ;D
<BluesKaj> I used application designed computers which were mostly dos with a lab instrument application running on top
<BluesKaj> companies likw Perkin-Elmer and Varian wrote thier apps or hired someoen to do so, I guess
<BluesKaj> wasn't much interested in computers back then, they were just a tool
<newrg> BluesKaj, only DOS,must be tough
<BluesKaj> the computers ran the instruments quite well, since they were application dedicated, most of the problems weren't software related, they were hardware related
<BluesKaj> which we learned how to fix, most of the time
<newrg> BluesKaj, oh now I get it since they were application dedicated,the scope of the machine was limited unlike modern computers which can do so many things
<BluesKaj> yup, exactly
<eeos> I do not seem to be able to activate a sound equalizer on kubuntu 18.04 64 bit .... any clue of what I should do?
<eeos> I am of course using pulseudio, and can use either gstreamer or vlc as backend.
<eeos> The laptop is Thinkpad Yoga X1 Carbon
<hateball> eeos: do you mean systemwide?
<diogenes_> eeos, u using pulse-equalizer
<eeos> hateball: yes, systemwide
<eeos> hateball: if I test using front left and front right in my stereo headset, I hear both the front left (right) in both ears
<hateball> eeos: I am not on my 18.04 machine atm, I cant recall if pulseaudio-equalizer is nicely packaged or not
<hateball> or if you perhaps need to load that module manually
<eeos> hateball: deinitively not .... you cannot even launch it!
<hateball> eeos: it's in universe it seems
<hateball> anyhow, I sadly do not have access to a 18.04 atm, and I must leave. hopefully someone else can help you
<eeos> hateball: thank you all the same! syl
<eeos>  /msg NickServ identify p0l8e7a0
<eeos> hi everybody! My laptop (Thinkpad X1 Yoga Carbon) battery consumption has gove through the roof after update from 17.10 to 18.04?
<fscale> Hey folks, I can't seem to find a way to disable automatic update checks at start? https://i.imgur.com/ad0UrgI.png Is there a way to disable it?
<aqmal> hi, this is a test message
<fscale> your test message was successful.
<aqmal> [chuckles]
<fscale> Hello? Anyone here? fscale to Kubuntu community, do you copy?
<_rschalch> hello fscale
<fscale> _rschalch: Do you know the answer to my previous question?
<_rschalch> Ill try to do a search, let me check what I find out
<fscale> _rschalch: Thanks. Me tried to search to but couldn't find an answer.
<fscale> *search too
<_rschalch> ok I found it ... type muon in start menu
<_rschalch> then go to settings -> configure software sources, it will ask you your admin password
<_rschalch> go to the updates tab and deselect check for updates, thats it
<_rschalch> I didnt know this package manager
<fscale> _rschalch: I found that via one google search result but there is no Configure software sources within my system settings. If you're using Kubuntu 18.04, can you share a screenshot if you can find that option?
<_rschalch> its not from system settings ... type muon on start menu and start muon package manager
<fscale> _rschalch: This is muon package manager, where is it's settings button? https://i.imgur.com/6IJ7I79.png
#kubuntu 2018-07-03
<_rschalch> please read my instruction carefully
<_rschalch> settings is a menu item on muon package manager
<_rschalch> ah now I get it ... I dont know why you dont have the app main menu
<fscale> D:
<_rschalch> dont you know how to show it?
<fscale> No. I just install Kubuntu few hours ago. Do you know?
<_rschalch> try clicking on the app icon on the top left, see what ii shows
<_rschalch> try ctrl + m
<_rschalch> or you can also right click the top toolbar and configure it to show the button "configure software sources" ... thats what you need
<_rschalch> thats it , I tested here with success ... have to go now, good night!
<fscale> _rschalch: Thanks man, it's so cryptic.
<fscale> It works
<fscale> Enabling a hidden button to access a setting lol, never would have thought this
<AdamDayXX> How does one restart X from command line lately?
<AdamDayXX> it's changed like 4 times since I started using linux ^_^
<Unit193> Usually, restart sddm or lightdm
<AdamDayXX> ahh, and to restart services it's like what, /etc/init.d restart <service>?
<Unit193> ~# systemctl restart sddm
<AdamDayXX> I'm in 18.04
<AdamDayXX> thanks
<AdamDayXX> ahh, looks like it worked ^_^
<fscale> Ok, can anyone confirm this? On Kubuntu 18.04 within System settings, there are web shortcuts & connectivity tabs that work with only the konqueror browser but Kubuntu doesn't come with it pre-installed? o.O
<fscale> Within System settings --> Network --> Settings there are options for cookies & browser identification, do they work with Firefox?
<tron> hello, what server and channel is the mint help on?
<mparillo> !minr
<mparillo> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> On every boot up the kubuntu logo blinking continuously
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> If i press ESC  button rapidly at starting of boot up then after some time it boot up successfully.. Otherwise not
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> Any solution for this??
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Neeknaim> Is there a usb disk creator for kubuntu? I'm using kubuntu and want to write an iso to a usb. But couldn't find any official/dedicated app for soing this.
<diogenes_> Neeknaim, try etcher
<Neeknaim> thanks diogenes_. Is there a non-electron app that you can recommend?
<diogenes_> Neeknaim, what os you're now?
<Neeknaim> diogenes_: Kubuntu 18.04
<diogenes_> Neeknaim, try usb-creator (startup disk creator)
<diogenes_> it shoupl be in repo
<Neeknaim> OK. Found it. Will do. Thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<IrcsomeBot1> <biki28> @biki28, Also it freezes anytime
<Neeknaim> diogenes_: It seems to be crashing when trying to add an iso.
<diogenes_> Neeknaim, run it in terminal and see what error it throws
<Neeknaim> Is there a way to disable apport from offering to send reports?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Neeknaim> .quit
<Neeknaim> oops
<kab0m> Hi. I have major problems with setting up a sambaserver on my kubuntu. It says "smbpasswd: command not found" and i cant share files via Dolphin. Please help me getting this done
<BluesKaj> kab0m, "it says" , what are you doing when this error shows ?
<kab0m> BluesKaj: I try to set a sambapassword for my mainuser. sudo smbpasswd -a username
<BluesKaj> kab0m, http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/what-is-samba-server-and-how-to-setup-samba-server-in-ubuntu-linux
<kab0m> BluesKaj: thank you, but this guide has no new information for fixing my problem... i followed this guide https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-samba-server-share-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<BluesKaj> kab0m, try using Network in the left panel in dolphin then choose "add network folder", it uses smb as well,  then choose the type of machine/folder you want to log into, for +Linux choose ssh, for windows choose Microsoft. Make sure these folders are shared on Linux and Windows machines
<kab0m> BluesKaj: thank you i found a solution. sudo apt install --reinstall samba-common-bin samba samba-common kdenetwork kdenetwork-filesharing cifs-utils     was the trick :)
<BluesKaj> kab0m,a i prefer using network folders it's more flexible than samba gui
<BluesKaj> but to each his own  :-)
<rschalch> Is there a way of assigning a shortcut to certain applications, if running we switch to their windows, if not start them?
<diogenes_> it's usually done by alt+tab
<Guest29091> so I have a weird issue. the updates indicator says that there are two updates available, but the software centre and the apt commands are saying that I am up to date.
<Guest29091> so, that gives
<Guest29091> what*
<diogenes_> Guest29091, i'd trust apt upgrade more
<Guest29091> I figured. Hmm. hopefully the indicator resets after reboot
<coconut_> Is guarddog still used on latest kde?
<coconut_> As i.... would love to use something like that on current mate desktop.
<eeos> hi everybody .... Thinkpad X1 Yoga Carbon .... going from 17.10 64bit to 18.04 64bit has halved the battery life
<eeos> I did plenty of googling to no avail. Anyone who can help?
<viktor> Hey, I don't know whether this is the right place but I have a weird issue with wifi bandwith on kubuntu - wifi speed is limited to 20 mbps, when I plug ethernet I get the full 100mbps. Booting fedora 27 improves the wifi speed up to 60-70 and booting into windows gives the full 100 mbps. Any ideas?
<viktor> I just updated to kernel 4.17
<viktor> sounds like a driver issue to me but couldnt troubleshoot it :/
#kubuntu 2018-07-04
<IrcsomeBot1> tuxitagnu was added by: tuxitagnu
<chamar> hi folks, does the KDE 5.13 backport are available yet?  can't seems to find a confirmation or not.. thx.
<lordievader> Good morning
<dmitry> Hi
<kry0m> Hi. Does anyone has the problem of thumbnails for audiofiles (mp3) in dolphin not showing up?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<solidfox> hello, how do I enable guest session
<solidfox> I am on kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> ladislavsulc was added by: ladislavsulc
<IrcsomeBot1> <ladislavsulc> @chamar Hi, I am running 5.13 backports without a problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ladislavsulc, 5.13 is not in backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <ladislavsulc> Then how come I am using it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ladislavsulc, by perhaps enabling a PPA the very clear says in it's description "DEVELOPMENT PPA ONLY - DO NOT USE ON A PRODUCTION/END USER SYSTEMS … "
<solidfox> is guest account not a system option on kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ladislavsulc> yes, of course, it is not officially supported.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ladislavsulc, Not even slightly suggested for end users. Its just testing builds.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ladislavsulc> Sure, to anyone's own risk. When do you plan to support 5.13?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'm pleased it works for you, but I may decide to put builds in there are any point which could break your install for some time.
<solidfox> IrcsomeBot1, do you have to do this?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ladislavsulc, When we have new enough Qt in Cosmic to build it there and backport. That is being done, but still work in progress.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ladislavsulc> @acheronuk thank you for the update. … OT: A suggestion for a user coming from Windows - for me it was almost a deal breaker to not be able by default drag and drop manually the pinned icons on the main panel. It took a WHILE to figure out where to change it.
<solidfox> whatever!
<fscale> Folks, I want Winkey + F10 to send the F10 button command. I have opened custom shortcuts within settings. What do I enter in the action section of the custom shortcut?
<fscale> Kubuntu 18.04 with KDE.
<fscale> Meh, kubuntu community is so dead despite having 200+ members. I've put so much time into configuring my current kubuntu distro already it would be a huge inconvenience to move to a different distro & reconfigure it. Dumb me, very dumb me. :(
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> fscale, ask your specific question with more detail than just making a comment
<fscale> BluesKaj: You joined after I asked my question. I waited.
<fscale> This was my question.
<fscale> Folks, I want Winkey + F10 to send the F10 button command. I have opened custom shortcuts within settings. What do I enter in the action section of the custom shortcut?
<fscale> Also, is this custom shortcut thing kubuntu specific or KDE specific?
<BluesKaj> fscale, it's kde specific , KDE/plasma is a Desktop Environment available as an option on most other linux distos
<BluesKaj> distros
<coderphive> Hey, I've got a widget called "Default" just sitting orphaned on my desktop and can't remove it
<coderphive> Any ideas?
<fscale> BluesKaj: Thanks
<fscale> coderphive: Share screenshot
<coderphive> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/u6BoUvV6/Screenshot_20180704_115542.png
<coderphive> Aw, crap. doesn't show it. Hold on
<coderphive> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lpwNZBB2/Screenshot_20180704_115630.png
<coderphive> There we go
<coderphive> fscale: scale bottom right
<fscale> coderphive: Me know about that. It's located by default at the top right. Did you drag it down from there or something?
<coderphive> Weird, I'd never noticed it before
<coderphive> I already have it in the top right though, as you can see
<BluesKaj> coderphive, that's a context menu with options
<coderphive> oh nvm
<fscale> https://i.imgur.com/ZH1Rn9j.png If you drag it out it will show up with text as default.
<coderphive> Is there a way I can stick it in a panel?
<fscale> coderphive: It's a context menu for the desktop, made to modify the desktop. I doubt you can do that. However, I'm no expert on this.
<coderphive> It feels like of out of place
<coderphive> I stuck it somewhere more appropriate, still kind a weird menu though
<fscale> coderphive: Stick it at the top right. It'll be barely noticable.
<fscale> And the default text will disappear only leaving the 3 lines icon
<coderphive> Well, I have that top bar
<BluesKaj> coderphive, I use it for checking my activities desktops
<BluesKaj> well, i did until I assigned my fav apps to different activities
<fscale> coderphive: You can hide it too if you want that.
<coderphive> How do I do that?
<fscale> click on that context menu --> Configure desktop --> Tweaks --> Uncheck show the desktop toolbox
<coderphive> Oh cool
<coderphive> Thanks so much!
<fscale> :D
<coderphive> This version of Kubuntu is such a joy
<coderphive> Is there a way I can change the size of widgets on the desktop?
<coderphive> nvm, I figured it out
<coderphive> long left click
<vip> Hello, is there any way to disable networkmanager-online systemd to do not wait for something*?
<vip> It just boots 30s when "use wifi network for all users" is configured, and 6s when not
<vip> 30s of waiting for sddm
<coderphive> The difference between Activities, Screens, and Desktops is really interesting
<jrss> hello all. I'm trying to change the format of the lock screen and log in screen clock to display the time in a 24hours instead of pm-am
<jrss> I followed online to https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=130484 which kind of addresses it, however I don't have the files mentioned. Maybe because I have 18.04
<jrss> can anyone help with this?
<jrss> list
<IrcsomeBot1> filibertodiaz was added by: filibertodiaz
#kubuntu 2018-07-05
<hans_> Does any one know of a open source project that can use a beginner developer?
<Dolmance41> list min 100
<jubo2> Hello
<hateball> hi
<jubo2> I have problem with my /-partition (20GB) filling up. I removed package linux-lowlatency but this saved merely few tens of kb. I was expecting a bigger saving in disk space
<jubo2> I guess it didn't remove the kernel images at all, just something
<jubo2> Any tips on how to save space on the /-partition ... other partition holds only /home
<mpmc> jubo2: Give bleachbit a try.
<diogenes_> jubo2, afaik the new 18.04 finally introduces purging of older kernels by running: sudo apt autoremove
<hateball> how do I manually add a network connection in 18.04? I am trying to get a 4G modem to work
<hateball> it prompts me for the pin code, but I can't find any connection in nm-applet. in 16.04 I can just press + and add a new connection
<diogenes_> hateball, maybe you have to run something like kde-hm-connection-editor
<diogenes_> s/hm/nm
<hateball> diogenes_:  there is no such thing
<hateball> I can add connections with nmtui :|
<diogenes_> hateball, run: ls /usr/bin | grep connect
<diogenes_> see what you get
<hateball> diogenes_: I installed modem-manager-gui and configured stuff from there, gonna see if plain nm-applet will play nice now
<jubo2> mpmc: what's bleachbit?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ChinoNemo> Hi everyone, is there a scheduled date for updating to KDE Plasma 5.13 on Kubuntu backports for Bionic?
<acheronuk> ChinoNemo: can't give an ETA yet, as it requires new Qt which hasn't even landed in Cosmic
<ChinoNemo> Thanks mate
<[Relic]> apt-utils broken  <- my check today for updates produced that; do I just wait till tomorrow and see if it is fixed or is it something that triggers just on my system for some reason?
<acheronuk> [Relic]: didn't break for me :/
<[Relic]> tried it again and it went through; that was odd, just didn't want to break something if it was actually a problem
<IrcsomeBot1> djermson was added by: djermson
<IrcsomeBot1> <djermson> how do i remove my krunner history of indexed files ? some files keep appearing in the plasma search, tried .config/krunnerrc but there is no such dir
<IrcsomeBot1> marterix was added by: marterix
<michael_> #mdn
#kubuntu 2018-07-06
<duckx0r> Does anyone else have the problem where after resuming a suspended session it brings you to the login screen instead of the unlock screen? And then logging in again just seems to hang the system? It happens to me randomly, like maybe 1 in 15 suspends. It is also something specific to 18.04 because I didn't have this problem at all in 17.10.
<vyker> exit
<silv3r_m00n> hi there i went to system settings > appearance > application style > gnome application style(gtk) and changed the gtk2 and gtk3 themes to breeze dark and everthing became dark including libreoffice, chrome, gedit, mouseedit etc. but when i reverted back to Breeze all applications turned as eariler but libreoffice still remains dark
<silv3r_m00n> can somebody help fix this ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hello. My system is booting the lowlatency kernel by default.. on startup no grub menu is shown. How do I access the grub menu?
<jubo2> This is relevant because my 20GB /-partition is shot full almost to the brim and I'd like to get rid of the lowlatency kernel to save space
<jubo2> I did do a 'sudo apt remove linux-lowlatency' but that saved merely 20kb
<jubo2> because it did not delete the lowlatency image .. probably because it is in use
<jubo2> I'd like to upgrade to 18.04.01 when that becomes possible but with only 600MB empty space in the /-partition I'm afraid the /-partition will fill up during the distribution upgrade and break the system
<lordievader> jubo2: The package you removed is a meta-package. Run `sudo apt autoremove` to remove the orphaned packages.
<jubo2> lordievader: I did run 'sudo apt autoremove'
<jubo2> Looking at 'last' the lowlatency kernel is in use atm
<lordievader> jubo2: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image'?
<jubo2> lordievader: a long list ... I see even 4.10 kernels there. How do I remove 'em?
<jubo2> 4.13 is the latest version it shows
<jubo2> I'm on Kubuntu 17.10
<lordievader> jubo2: `sudo apt purge <package-name>`
<jubo2> lordievader: is that safe? I'm afraid I'll break something if I start purging stuff
<lordievader> jubo2:  What I usually do is remove all kernels except for the current running one and the latest one.
<jubo2> I removed the 4.10 one but zero bytes were freed
<lordievader> jubo2: `dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less` is always a nice oneliner to see what packages consume the most.
<diogenes_> jubo2, run: dpkg -l '*linux*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<jubo2> diogenes_: http://termbin.com/k6vc
<jubo2> I just want a clean and safe way to get rid of the old kernel images and get space on the /-partition
<jubo2> removing the 4.10 kernel with 'sudo apt purge' freed 0 bytes of space
<diogenes_> also the output of: ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and: uname -r | nc termbin.com 9999
<jubo2> diogenes_: http://termbin.com/27px contains only one line: '4.13.0-46-lowlatency'
<diogenes_> jubo2, try: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic
<diogenes_> of course do always have a bootable usb with kubuntu :)
<jubo2> yeah. I got many bootable USBs
<diogenes_> see if after that you get some free space
<jubo2> ok. I try it
<diogenes_> also: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic
<diogenes_> oh i already gave it :)
<jubo2> I didn't do a 'df' before the command so I don't see much change
<jubo2> the command didn't output anything about saving space
<jubo2> I try to remove another kernel and doing a 'df' before and after
<diogenes_> now: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all inux-headers-4.10.0-21-lowlatency
<diogenes_> and so one, using that list
<jubo2> diogenes_: it says "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-headers-4.10.0-21-lowlatency which isn't installed"
<diogenes_> go down the list
<diogenes_> pick next one
<jubo2> ok
<diogenes_> be careful not to purge this one: 4.13.0-46-lowlatency
<jubo2> that did free a little bit of disk space
<diogenes_> good, now next one, there is a huge list
<jubo2> so I purge them one-by-one?
<diogenes_> yes
<jubo2> oh ok.. thanks for help diogenes_
<diogenes_> np
<jubo2> Uhh.. diogenes_ .. after purging another kernel there is actually _less_ space on the /-partition
<jubo2> this is really really annoying
<jubo2> yeah.. each time I purge a kernel image the /-partition just fills up. This is agravating behaviour
<jubo2> Couldn't we just have a Linux that does something by itself to keep the /-partition from filling up
<diogenes_> jubo2, try to remove the headers too
<diogenes_> and now after removing some of them, try: sudo apt sutoremove
<genii> s/sutoremove/autoremove
<jubo2> running 'df' repeatedly shows remaining disk space disappearing by the second
<jubo2> something very wrong with this system
<jubo2> could be activity in the /tmp though
<jubo2> diogenes_: there are headers only for the 4.13 kernels
<jubo2> Whoever said 15GB is enough for /-partition? I have 20GB and am struggling to keep some space free there
<diogenes_> jubo2, yes look in /tmp
<jubo2> nope. tmp is using only 368kb
<jubo2> 'sudo apt autoremove' just comments that it isn't doing anything
<jubo2> I'm losing free space at an alarming rate
<jubo2> I'm starting to think the OS is compromised by some attack
<diogenes_> jubo2, don't worry :) try: sudo apt autoclean
<jubo2> diogenes_: I tried 'sudo apt autoclean' to no avail
<acheronuk> ncdu /
<acheronuk> and see where your space has gone
<diogenes_> jubo2, ok meybe this script can help: http://dpaste.com/3XQHPJ6
<jubo2> diogenes_: maybe but I'm kind of weary of running scripts I don't understand
<jubo2> /usr is taking up 6.6GB
<jubo2> going offline for a moment to make backups (including the irc logs, that's why the logoff)
<Canon> anyone here that is using the latest verion of virtualbox
<vegii> help, my computer is doing strange things
<vegii> all my panels would freeze in such way that they'd wodk but not update their appearance (clock would display static time, charts would stop etc.) but it'd be responsive to clicking if you did it blindly
<vegii> today, I woke up my computer from suspend to ram and the widgets were unfrozen. I got lots of popups about some directories not being qriteable, so I rebooted... well, it became unresponsive so I had to ctr+alt+F2, login and then type reboot, it worked
<vegii> but after rebooting and typing in the luks password, there's no gui logon screen, just a busybox built-in shell (ash)
<vegii> and (initramfs)
<vegii> *writeable
<vegii> okay, I typed exit and it told me to run fsck manually
<vegii> okay, fsck helped
<vegii> all I had to do was run fsck in the directory it printed
<vegii> and then yes to all
<vegii> I'd like to suggest that it would have been a lot more user friendly if it would do that automatically or suggest doing it automatically, in a simillar fashion to checkdisk. While this modifies the filesystem and could theoretically damage it, to an average user such a computer that requires fiddling with ash shell is of no use anyway
<Guest25691> hey guys! how do I tell the file indexing to not only index my system drive (SSD) but also my additional data drive (HDD)? The HDD is set to automount on login. The system is Kubuntu 18.04
<valorie> Guest25691: your question intrigued me so I tried
<valorie> since my computer is also set up like that
<valorie> what I did was type baloo in krunner (alt+space) and then remove DATA from the list not to be scanned
<valorie> select it, click the minus button, then "apply"
<Guest25691> valorie: thanks for your answer! unfortunately I already did that. still no search results from the HDD.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps ask in #kde ?
<valorie> in euro-working hours, preferably
#kubuntu 2018-07-07
<someone_> I have an old problem with wifi on Kubuntu, its speed decrease without reason and sometimes I lose the connection, Is there any package or a driver could help in that , I think it is a general problem, I remmber I have used opensuse and the same problem appeared, I'm not sure it is problem in the kernel or in KDE.
<avargas> someone, r u sure is not the wifi source device
<vespertatia> try wireshark, maybe someone's deauthenticating you someone_
<someone_> vespertatia I don't think so, but How I can know, I have wireshark and the router in the next room.
<vespertatia> maybe driver problems too, try wpa_supplicant, also monitor your logs, what does it say
<someone_> vespertatia the result https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2hrS7nCRp/
<someone_> vespertatia What do you see?
<vespertatia> someone_: that's an overview of how to use wpa_suppicant, try looking in to /var/log
<vespertatia> but please remove private information if there's any
<someone_> vespertatia :)
<someone_> Ok looking for what there are a lot of files there.
<hingrida> Hello, my children have set something on the kubuntu desktop so that it is bigger than the actual monitor and when moving mouse it the screen moves to travel to the place I am going to
<hingrida> I think the screen resolution is now lower than the native 1920x1080
<hingrida> because when I set it to 1920x1080 then it happens too
<hingrida> Where an be the setting to reset this to the default?
<acheronuk> Displays in systemsettings
<hingrida> It's set to 1920x1080 there
<IrcsomeBot1> jpweb7 was added by: jpweb7
<Guest69991> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|34529> Where is kuser in Kubutu 18.04 in order to activate vbox checkbox. You need to check the box in order to use the USB in Virtualbox.
<user__> hey guys
<user__> anyone here
<diogenes_> hey
<SzykCech> Is Kubuntu 30bit depth color palete capable!?!? I mean 10bits per color...
<SzykCech> I swear you if I won't get this answer!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> Hey there! … Sometimes my Kubuntu seems to be very slow. What options do I have, to accelerate my system and performance (without changing the hardware) ? … Software Information: Kubuntu 18.04, KDE-Plasma-Version: 5.12.5, KDE-Frameworks-Version: 5.46.0, Qt-Version: 5.9.5, Kernel-Version: 4.15.0-23-generic, 64-bit System … Hardware Information: Acer Aspire E1-571, 4 x Intel-Core i5-2450M (2.50 GHz), about 4 GB RAM
<diogenes_> and what about graphics?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> I think it was Intel HD Graphics 3000
<diogenes_> well "sometimes" any pc can be slow and no matter how powerful it is, for instance when you transcoding some videos and at the same time you have like 20 tabs opened in the web browser + listening to the music and playing some games etc.
<diogenes_> it would be a problem is it's slow all the time
<SzykCech> Is Kubuntu 30bit depth color palete capable!?!? I mean 10bits per color...
<SzykCech> I must know this before I decide to buy expensive hadrware (monitor and professional graphic card)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> @diogenes_, Yes, sounds legit. … But sometimes my performance is also slow, when I have only Telegram, a PDF (Okular) and Firefox with 1 or 2 tabs opened :/ … Should I close in ''htop'' some applications ? And is there a way, to reduce the RAM usage of some programs (which are running background) ?
<diogenes_> Faszinosium4 i can assume this behavior might occur after a few days running the pc without shuting down or rebooting?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> Oh ... yes 😅
<diogenes_> Faszinosium4 then most likely it's one of the applications eating up memory, there was this behavior when you leave firefox opened for a few days, it will constantly eating up memory so that's one example how you find yourself out of memory and the system start using swwap, as a result system becomes very slow and sluggish.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> When I open ''htop'', the Swp shows 685M/2.00G (the bar is red)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> What is this ''Swp'' and how can I reduce it ? Does it have an influence on my performance ?
<diogenes_> yes, if the system is short on ram, it starting to use swap (you can read what is that on internet) and when the system is using swap it's always becoming slow (expect for the cases when you got a super fast SSD), a quick reboot will get your fast system back.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Faszinosium42> Thanks for the information!  … Is there maybe a command to reduce/clean the swap (without rebooting my system) ? … It takes some time to reboot :D
<saber> hello
<Guest20999> hello
<Guest20999> i need help to install nvidia nvs 5200m driver ubuntu 18
<Guest20999> i need help to install nvidia nvs 5200m driver kbuntu 18
<claydoh> Guest20999: Use the Driver Manager found in System Settings
<Guest20999> i think it's buggy
<Guest20999> i prerfer to do it by termnal way
<claydoh> which driver version supports your card?
<Guest20999> nvidia 340
<claydoh> it seems that 390 supports that card
<Guest20999> i don't have any idea :"3
<claydoh> what driver, if any have you tried to i stall?
<claydoh> install
<Guest20999> i try with 390 ,, but i broke my xserver
<Guest20999> so
<claydoh> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/134859/en-us
<Guest20999> i make a fresh install and came to here
<claydoh> how did you try installing it?
<claydoh> Guest20999:  That way we don't try to do the same thing again, perhaps
<dcatch69> Hello, is it possible yet to do an update from 16.04 to 18.04?
<Guest20999> i try to modfiy somehow file in xorg dir
<Guest20999> i forget :3
<dcatch69> Ok thanks
<claydoh> dcatch69: you can, the upgrade notifier won''t pop up until 18.04.1 later this mointh
<claydoh> but you can do it manually, ill look for the command
<Guest20999> how to cheak any driver that alread working at my system rightnow
<claydoh> Guest20999: the driver manager
<claydoh> for some things
<Guest20999> by termnal
<Guest20999> how to do it
<claydoh> dcatch69:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<claydoh> Guest20999: depends on the device
<dcatch69> Thank you claydoh
<claydoh> if you want to see the video driver, this will show it (among lots opf other things)
<claydoh> lshw -c video
<claydoh> https://www.howtoforge.com/linux-lshw-command/
<claydoh> Guest20999: I may have to run off, work calls :(
<claydoh> I may be a long time between answers
<Guest20999> any time you avalb we can talk
#kubuntu 2018-07-08
<Guest80240> hi... how to access samba share folder from kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<diogenes_> hey
<BluesKaj> hi diogenes_, what's happening?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, total complete madness :)
<someone_> Problem :: after I installed updates, the right click does not work with Okular  .
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, how so ?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, i wish i know.
<someone_> Guys anyone has faced the same problem with Okular after the last update ?
<BluesKaj> someone_, seems the only option with right click on okular is "add bookmark"
<someone_> BluesKaj  I need it to copy. but Do you have the same problem ?
<BluesKaj> yes, it seems so
<BluesKaj> someone_, try tools tab>selection tool
<someone_> OK, thanks.
<hangar18> how can i permanently turn off the trackpad on my laptop? do i need dconfig to do so?
<BluesKaj> hangar18, system settings>input devices>touchpad>Touchpad>Enable/Disable Touchpad tab(assume that's what you mean by trackpad) ,
<hangar18> blueskaj: yeah, i've done that already but when i suspend my session and come back to it, the trackpad's reactivated and i've got to shut it down and turn it back on just to keep it off. i read elsewhere that going into the BIOS is an option.
<SzykCech> Is Kubuntu 30bit color depht ready?!? I mean 10bit per color?!? I wonder if Kubuntu can take full advantage of Radeon Pro and 4k 1G colours monitors?!?
<SzykCech> I swear you if I don't get satysfy answer!!!!
<SzykCech> I swear you if I don't get satisfy answer!!!!
<Dragnslcr> Terry Pratchett was right about multiple exclamation marks
<BluesKaj> SzykCech, google is your friend too
<Dragnslcr> As far as I can tell, it's handled by the graphics driver and individual applications, so I don't think it's a Kubuntu or KDE issue
<jubo2> Hello and thanks for the awesome OS
<jubo2> Does the Kmail 5.5.3 actually work? I installed an IMAP account but clicking on inbox does nothing ... the main screen just shows an ad about all the nice new features in this version
<jubo2> How can I see my mail in Kmail?
<jubo2> restarted Kmail and now it shows something but the UI is messed up with a empty white box hiding most of the main view
<jubo2> ok the white box is for displaying the messages when selecting.. my bad complaining about that
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you're not bad, just mistaken
<viewer|49480> please help me ,i am new to LINUX word ,i am trying to install cisco packet tracer in kubuntu  18.04 but after successful installation when i try to open packet tracer via terminal am getting following error "/usr/local/bin/packettracer: line 8:  3035 Aborted                 (core dumped) ./PacketTracer7 "$@" > /dev/null 2>&1
<diogenes_> viewer|49480, what does it do?
<thatfossguy> Hey, has kubuntu gotten plasma 5.13 yet?, I know they where waiting for some qt stuff before putting it in the backorts
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> No 5.13 yet, still waiting for QT to land.
#kubuntu 2019-07-01
<futurebug> So I've got a laptop with Kubuntu on it. I just use for watching movies / series in bed. Whenever it goes in standby I have to enter the password when I wake it up. Is there anyway to make it so that I don't need to enter the password every time?
<Alabalistic> yes
<Alabalistic> power management
<Alabalistic> I did change in XFCE, can't realy check it, but, press the super key, and type power
<Alabalistic> check settings, if you don't find it, try lock and you will find it
<valorie> if you don't want to have to login, you can make it autologin
<valorie> not smart if you use it for travel though
<RikMills> The setting is in the screen locking preferences
<RikMills> https://i.imgur.com/j1MGGWY.png
<lordievader> Good morning
<Alabalistic> hi
<isaacjb> eyo?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<uludag> iojipokop
<uludag> [
<uludag> [;;
<uludag> hello
<Thr0r> HI! I have 4 virtual desktops/Workspaces or what you like to call it.. I had named them all with names that explained what they should contain. But now the names have been reverted by the OS or something and is just called "desktop 1-4" .. Why!?
<Thr0r> ..actually - The first workspace has kept it's name - the rest has been renamed..
<marcofe> hello everybody
<marcofe> hi everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Hey there, My Laptop is shutting down when I open the lid. Where yould the problem be?
<valorie> that sounds opposite of what you want!
<valorie> @bauchhaus
<valorie> I would check the power settings
<valorie> perhaps they got changed somehow
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> It works fine if I switch it off, but If I don't switch it of but just close the lid it kind of suspends (i think), but then instead of waking up it will switch off once I open the lid.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Photo, 875x1007) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5uaHkRpv/file_16268.jpg
<valorie> crazy
<valorie> could it have low battery?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> are there any logs or so which could help me finding the issue?
<valorie> some have said that it doesn't really suspend for them, so it runs down the battery
<valorie> I'm sure there are but I don't know where they might be
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> could be a problem as well. I have it connected to AC most of the time
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I just want it to be quiet at night
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> and it would be nice to just open the lid and continue working....
<valorie> I usually just right-click on the desktop of my travel lappy to suspend when I'm done, because I want to unplug if it's plugged
<valorie> but I never have a problem waking it
<valorie> this big laptop is almost always plugged in and I basically never turn if off
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Just tried it. Right click on desktop: suspend.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Works
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Closing lid: nothing happens. Good
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Opening lid: fans go nuts! Computer reboots
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> that sounds very wrong
<valorie> buggy, actually
<valorie> but I don't know what might be buggy
<valorie> systemd?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> in dmesg if have a million of those lines: … cma: cma_alloc: alloc failed, req-size: 1 pages, ret: -12
<Thr0r> You have to update your firmware on your laptop - it's working the opposite way of what is supposed to do.. The "close lid" signal is out of order it seems..
<valorie> good point, Thr0r
<valorie> @bauchhaus -- how old is your install, and do you regularly update/full-upgrade ?
<valorie> or via Discover, whatever/however
<Thr0r> I have seen this "IrcsomeBot" all over the place here on IRC - I don't know if it's a fake account or not..  I have only been here for a short time thogh..
<valorie> it is the bot that carries messages from Telegram groups that are connected to various IRC channels and back again
<valorie> quite useful if you are away from your keyboard since telegram works well on phones
<valorie> so not a fake account but another bot
<valorie> in *buntu channels you will see bots like ubottu, logbot, etc.
<valorie> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-8 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<valorie> ubottu answers queries like above
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> ha
<valorie> logbot logs the channels which you can find on the web
<valorie> some look for spammers and stop them spamming
<valorie> etc.
<Thr0r> valorie: Thanks for his lesson - much valued. I am SO new to all this an learning. Right now I was searching for the word "appriciate" to send to you - but not regonized in my dictionary.
<valorie> well, I appreciate the good questions!
<valorie> so thank you
<valorie> there are some that may be too shy to ask so you help them too
<Thr0r> Ok - "recognize with gratitude; be grateful for" --was what I was looking for.. Thanks (And yes - 265 nicks here logged in so you would be pretty busy if everyone asked as much as me :)  )
<valorie> ha
#kubuntu 2019-07-02
<Thr0r> I wish my IRC client - "Konversation" -  would show the local time where people are located when they write a message.. And not MY local time.. - Is that at all possible?
<Thr0r> You would outperform yourself If you answer yes to that - Valorie..
<valorie> that's a good idea, but the time is reported by freenode (or whatever server you are using)
<valorie> so no
<valorie> sorry
 * valorie is in the northwest USA
<valorie> after awhile you get to know the people you usually chat with
<valorie> and when they are available
<valorie> also, if you stay online even when you are away or sleeping, people can answer you hours later
<valorie> so if I type t then hit tab
<valorie> it types Thr0r for me
<valorie> and you can see a colored line that lets you know someone used your nick
<valorie> sorry, I need to go make dinner now
<valorie> it is 17:11 here
<Thr0r> Ok - Yes - true - And that tab thing was cool.. But some things technology can't fix then - time. Make dinner - I see you are in same timezone as LA..
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @valorie, valorie: needed some sleep, don't know if you are online now. It is kubuntu 19.04 i did all updates
<valorie> hmmm, ok
<valorie> it sounds specific to your hardware
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Will check if I can find a lenovo firmware update... Hopefully it works without windows, it is not a dual boot
<valorie> I've updated firmware in this computer
<valorie> and the only windows is in a vm I use maybe one a year for some genealogy software
<valorie> sleep well, and better luck tomorrow, @bauchhaus
<Thr0r> I Asked before  but never got a reply - I have 4 virtual desktops / Workspaces that works fine. But I have given them names to describe what thay should hold.. These names are somehow reverted to "Desktop 1" / "Desktop 2" and so on... I have to go into system settings to chage it back to what I want...
<valorie> I would check the permissions in your $HOME
<valorie> perhaps some application was run as root or sudo that should not have been
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> basically chown your ~/user folder and ensure that your user owns all the files in ~/
<Thr0r> Ok - I have a screenshot of the permission settiings - but I don't think I can just paste it in here..
<Thr0r> ..And I don't use Facebook
<valorie> lots of image sharing sites
<valorie> such as imgur
<valorie> don't know what facebook has to do with it?
<valorie> I'm no expert on permissions
<valorie> I gave you the link to the best advice
<Thr0r> K - I will have to live with that until someone else replies that knows whats going on.. I Do not think this has to do with permissions...
<valorie> it's the first thing to suspect when settings won't remain set
<Thr0r> Ok - can you see this screenshot I posted on Imgur? Sorry for bothering you with dull things..  : https://imgur.com/7xtvzlt
<valorie> yes, easy to see
<valorie> that image shows that that folder is A-OK
<Thr0r> Ok - so I'm Ok then?
<valorie> I usually just run the command `sudo chown -R valorie:valorie`
<valorie> you are only looking at one folder
<valorie> you need all of $HOME checked
<valorie> but it's easier to just run the above command using your own user, not mine
<valorie> the -R means "recursive" in other words, do on all levels
<valorie> I'
<valorie> m sorry, that was a bad paste
<valorie> sudo chown -R valorie:valorie /home/valorie
<valorie> what I did above would do nothing
<Thr0r> Ok - I think maybe we are not going the right place here - I will just wait for someone else replying on this..   I mean - how can permissions suddenly take effect in such a simple thing as nameing av workspace!?
<valorie> as I said, perhaps you by mistake ran something using sudo
<valorie> normally when files etc are named and settings are made, they stay until you change them
<Thr0r> I have ran "Sudo" alot of times since I installed Linux - It's part of Linux - kind of.  If you want somthing done.. But I will Resolve this problem like I have with all the others... Soon..
<valorie> only when needed, Thr0r
<valorie> if you run it without needing to, it will mess with permissions
<Thr0r> ok - Thanks Valorie.
<valorie> you are welcome!
<imac_> IrcsomeBot: Are you having issues with dual boot Windows 10?
<valorie> imac_: that's just a bot which lets the telegram group interconnect with this irc channel
<valorie> there are rarely issues dual booting
<imac_> SOrry, Camre in late
<valorie> I'm never had any
<imac_> Came in late, Just know if oe is usg "Fast boot" in Win 10 it'll ot allow grub to boot
<imac_> one is*
<imac_> valorie: And thanks :)
<Thr0r> Valorie: I tried this command - did not give me a link..Just the promt back: " sudo chown -R xboss:xboss /home/xboss | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<Thr0r> Hello!?
<diogenes_> hi
<valorie> Thr0r: what is that last bit?
<valorie> | nc termbin.com 9999
<valorie> you want to put the output into a termbin?
<valorie> most likely you get no output unless there is a problem
<valorie> like most linux commands
<valorie> imac_: not sure I understand your question
<valorie> grub allows you to choose win or lin
<imac_> may I ask, what ever happened to Konquer and rekonq
<valorie> you set up the order of what is preferred
<valorie> so if you don't make the choice that boots
<valorie> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: konqueror): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6774 kB, installed size 20870 kB
<valorie> !info rekonq
<ubottu> Package rekonq does not exist in bionic
<valorie> ah, looks like rekong never got ported to kde frameworks
<valorie> err, rekonq
<imac_> valorie: no question, I thought I read someone having trouble with Dual boot..  I find that if one doesn't turn off Fastboot in Windows 8 up then they can't get to grub, and the computer will always default boot Windows
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> I haven't used windows for .... 17 years, so I didn't know about "fastboot"
<valorie> sounds icky
<imac_> And ReKonq was the last Default Browser to Kubuntu before they went to Firefox  which seemed to be just an updated Konquor
<valorie> imac_: I use Falkon these days
<valorie> pretty slick
<valorie> rekonq development slowed, then stopped
<valorie> and the world kept spinning anyway
<imac_> valorie: haha yeah, I use all OS's at some point durring the days, So I have to know about them all.. and thanks I'll try that one out
<valorie> I like it very much
<imac_> PS: Not like it matters but Kubuntu and or Mint are my Main daily personal OS choice.. At home none of that other stuff haha
<valorie> I have windows in a VM for rare use of a win-only genealogy program
<valorie> nice
<imac_> Yeah, I do a lot of repairs.. ALways easiest to repair with Same OS
<imac_> Installed, Thanks again valorie
<valorie> you are very welcome
<imac_> not sure if this is a question I should ring here, but any thoughts on the difference orfunctionality between KDE Neon and ubuntu?
<valorie> it depends on what you want
<valorie> if you want the very latest Plasma, neon will have it
<valorie> we don't release updates or backports before testing them
<valorie> so we're either slightly behind or just plain behind, depending on whether you are running the latest Kubuntu release or the LTS
<imac_> So Neon is a little more Bleeding edge??  Good to know :)
<valorie> neon doesn't update anything but KDE software
<valorie> depends on what you mean
<imac_> Makes sense
<valorie> their base is the ubuntu LTS
<imac_> like A rolling release I guess I mean
<valorie> so that only updates every other year
<imac_> yeah
<valorie> not quite
<valorie> if you want that, you want gentoo
<valorie> or arch
<imac_> eww..  Kidding
<valorie> I know happy people running them
<imac_> Think I will try Neo on a spare box.. thik I'd like it :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it's great for testing the latest if you run the devel version
<valorie> slightly less bloody for the user version which passes automatic tests
<imac_> Nice, I'm in :)
<imac_> haha
<IrcsomeBot> Niels Van Laerhoven was added by: Niels Van Laerhoven
<lordievader> Good morning
<imac_> my lord, Welcome to Kubuntu ;)
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @valorie, valorie: i've checked, there is no bios or firmware update for my old laptop (thinkpad edge e540)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<viewer|29> hello, how to block the terminal to users
<viewer|29> hello, how to block the terminal to users
<BluesKaj> remove them from the sudo group
<user|71471> Anyone have experience with Bluetooth audio under Kubuntu?
<CrabMan> Hello. What do I need in my kubuntu 18.04 setup to make it decrypt a luks container (using passphrase) before trying to mount root? Simply adding an appropriate entry to /etc/crypttab and the updating grub didn't help. Adding "cryptdevice=/dev/sdb2:ssd_crypt_container" kernel option to /etc/default/grub and then updating grub didn't help either.
<valorie> !decrypt
<valorie> hmmm, ubottu knows nothing
<Oderus> he is john snow
<tomreyn> CrabMan: /etc/crypttab + sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<tomreyn> example crypttab line:  sda2_crypt UUID=12345678-9abc-def012345-6789abcdef01 none luks
<tomreyn> append ",discard" if it's an ssd / nvme supporting TRIM operations.
<CrabMan> Yep, invoking update-initramfs -u -k all helped
<viewer|291> Hey! So, I'm using Kubuntu and I have a 1080p monitor. Fonts appear really tiny and they are hard to read. I tried display scaling but that causes glitches and artifats in Dolphin and Konsole. I tried font dpi changes but it makes things either too big or too small.
<viewer|291> Any solutions?
<Alabalistic> viewer|291,  accecability settings
<Thr0r> viewer|291: You can adjust your fonts in "System settings"/"Fonts" - to your liking
<Thr0r> ..I also use Zoom fuction if web pages or someting is to small - Like This IRC chat channel.. Just roll my wheel on the Mouse :) She likes it
<valorie> control +/- also works
<valorie> I use it all the time on those pages where the designers think tiny gray type is best
 * valorie thinks readable type is best
<Thr0r> valorie: Yes - but CTRL NumPad +/-  is programmed to Volume Up/Down by me now. And CTRL NumPad Enter is Mute :)
<Thr0r> ..Now I have Tried to name my Workspaces again to something else than Desktop1-4 - let's see if it stays this way now..
<katnip`> i seem to have my resolution out of wack, it's moving all over, how can i secure thsi?
#kubuntu 2019-07-03
<Thr0r> What is the difference between OpenGL2,0 - OpenGL3,1 - and XRender?
<Thr0r> I did not see any change in using one or the other..
<valorie> I dunno
<valorie> I just use whatever the software recommends
<Thr0r> ok - I will too then - but would be nice to know since one can choose - someone must have had a purpose putting the choises there in the first place..
<valorie> newer software to cover newer hardware is my assumption
<valorie> xrender being the oldest I think
<valorie> I'm sure google or ddg can give you more info
<diogenes_> Thr0r, opengl uses your gpu (hardware acceleration) and if it's a good one, you got nice effects and cool performance, xrender uses your cpu for drawing things, thus, higher cpu and no effects.
<Thr0r> diogenes_ : Ok Thanks for clearing that up..
<Thr0r> diogenes_ :  ok - I will use these settings then: https://imgur.com/a/jjLC3zP
<diogenes_> Thr0r, if you experience no lags or misbehaviors then of course that's a better way.
<Thr0r> diogenes_ :  No Lags here no.. Thanks
<diogenes_> then you're good to go, you're welcome.
<Thr0r> If you ever need someone to test things for You I am always available - I will find things you never was thinking of.. :)
<Thr0r> ..Give me the 20,10 Iso link..
<valorie> do you mean this, Thr0r?
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> that is the testing site for all the ISOs
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds has the eoan builds
<valorie> which will become 20.10
<Thr0r> Ok - I will read those - (really small fonts there,,) As we spoke about before.. :)
<valorie> control + makes it all bigger
<Thr0r> Oh - Ok
<imac_> valorie: you rock :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> thank you
<imac_> Welcome :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<human> 12
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> mervin christo was added by: mervin christo
<IrcsomeBot> <mervin christo> can somone please help me how to access iphone in kubunut
<IrcsomeBot> <mervin christo> *kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <mervin christo> i have tried ifuse......but it is showing not able to mount ....as there is no write permission
<IrcsomeBot> <mervin christo> please help
<yuradoc> hello. i'm very angry of kubuntu. I did very impoertant oparation in the background. but also i have firefox and intellij idea opened. I did want to open virtualbox instance - and my computer start freezeing
<yuradoc> i weasn't able move mouse and spent near 40-50 mins to close some programs
<yuradoc> why plasma haven't strong priority?
<yuradoc> important task didn't finished correctly. it's seemsed to me because network service stopped responding
<yuradoc> i did have such freezes time at time
<yuradoc> i have Intel Core I7-3517, 7.7 GiB of memory
<IrcsomeBot> peter_pte was added by: peter_pte
<yuradoc> i remember from windows experience that mouse never freezes there
<yuradoc> and System GUI and services have priorities
<yuradoc> there are some things that you need to finish in one transaction you know
<yuradoc> why there are such riscs
<yuradoc> ?
<user|77635> vnc error - problem connecting some problem
<user|77635> help
<user|77635> vnc error - problem connecting some problem
<user|77635> help, vnc error - problem connecting some problem
<Jonopoly> anyone free to help me with my laptop warming issue
<Thr0r> CTRL+ALT+F11 is a strange command..
<valorie> oh, what does it do, Thr0r?
<Thr0r> Don't press it..
<Thr0r> It will make you have to reboot.. or something
<twdnl> brazilian?
<Thr0r> Gets you into some console mode..
<Thr0r> By a mistake I pressed it instead of CTLF+F11 and had to reboot...
<Thr0r> No warning or anything..
#kubuntu 2019-07-04
<viewer|10> hey, i have a question; i am using Linux Mint but i want to use Kubuntu. but i don't know if my pc would run Kubuntu? my laptop is abit old. Lenovo G510
<viewer|10> can my laptop run Kubuntu?
<imac_> Kubuntu DDesk top actually runs less ram than Mint
<viewer|10> i am using Linux Mint XFCE
<imac_> 400 ish for Kubutu, 8-900 for Mint Cinnamon, and 1.3 g for ubuntu just running a desktop
<imac_> i'd give it a live boot and just play around irst..
<imac_> you tube vids and such.. see how smooth or not it runs
<imac_> my Dell Latitude 2007 runs fine with Kubuntu is all I ma saying
<viewer|10> yes, i liked Kubuntu KDE Plasma prettines. that's reason i wanted to run Kubuntu. i already have a live usb and played with it. i only want to know is Kubuntu as light as like L. Mint XFCE?
<imac_> 2 gig ram, and dual core cpu
<imac_> have no ecperience with XFCE< but do with Cinnamon..  Lighter than that
<viewer|10> my laptop features are 2gb ram, 512mb Amd graphic card and it  i3 machine
<imac_> I mean Kubuntu has more software and larger programs than XXFCE.. ike Office
<imac_> Sounds close to my Dell..
<viewer|10> but Dell is supports Linux distros first. Lenovo's priority isn't Linux
<imac_> I don't know Dude, but it runs great on my Dell, and my 2008 imac, and my 2006 HP Compaq
<viewer|10> a question; is Kubuntu softwares opening as .deb? or .rpm?
<imac_> DEB
<imac_> deb
<imac_> same as Mint and Ubuntu
<viewer|10> awesome then. i think Kubuntu is only distro which has a light KDE plasma
<imac_> but again viewer|10If it ran great Live on our Lenovo Installing it won't change anything.. probably run better installed
<viewer|10> i see. okay. a last question; Fedora is occupying the firmware of the laptop's bios. is Kubuntu occupying too like Fedora?
<imac_> Don't believe so, but have no eccperience with Fedora sorry viewer|10
<viewer|10> Fedora occupying the bios firmware and then just starting the firmware problems.
<viewer|10> but yes, Kubuntu was very fast on live usb trying
<viewer|10> just like Mint XFCE
<Thr0r> IRC client "Konversation" stops working sometimes - And I have to shut it down and start it agian to get new messages...
<valorie> Thr0r: ah, I forgot what that command was
<valorie> you just put in a different one to get back to your session
<valorie> control + alt + F1 on my computer
<valorie> sometimes running things in a real terminal is useful
<Thr0r> valorie: Yes - Someone told me in Ubuntu channel that the guy who developed Unix only used that kind of console - so that is amazing...
<valorie> in distros like gentoo it is very much in use pretty much all the time
<valorie> it's always available to you
<valorie> about 10 terminals
<valorie> that used to BE unix/linux
<valorie> before guis
<valorie> windows started that same way, in a term
<Thr0r> Yes - I remember. The only Kind of "Gui" we had back then was WordPerfect 5,1 - And then Windows 1,0 came.. With mouse and all..
<Thr0r> :)
<imac_> I appreciate you 2
<Thr0r>  U2 - Pride. imac_
<lordievader> Good morning
 * valorie preferred wordstar
<valorie> in cp/m
<valorie> guess what? Kubuntu is better
<Thr0r> "Kubuntu is better" - that we can agree on..
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> Hello friends can any one tell why my kubuntu take very long when booting up after I press power button it show laptop brand screen then black sceen after same time bpfilter started msg then kubuntu startup sceen for some time after that lock screen a splash screen if I select splash sceen none than it stuck in lock screen for some time
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> Any one please help it take atleast 50 sec to 1min while when I use windows it take only 20 to 30 sec max
<diogenes_> R4πu|, systemd analyze-blame
<lordievader> I was about to mention that tool
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> Do any one know how to bost boot time
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @R4πu|, diogenes_ just gave you an answer.
<lordievader> It doesn't really boost the boot time, we just want to know what output that command gives.
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k1CCD5hO/file_16333.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6gfdukYB/file_16334.jpg
<diogenes_> R4πu|, if you don't use any snaps, you can do: sudo apt purge snapd
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gUYHNTmf/file_16335.jpg
<lordievader> R4πu| Do you have smartmontools installed?
<lordievader> 14s to find/mount the disk is long
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> @lordievader, No
<diogenes_> yead slow and maybe dying drive.
<lordievader> That is what I'm thinking.
<lordievader> R4πu| run `sudo apt install smartmontools` and after that give us the output of `sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda`.
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BcoKLw3x/file_16336.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PTRNYUcU/file_16337.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SKoG0Kur/file_16338.jpg
<lordievader> No pending sectors, but the raw-read-errors is your problem.
<lordievader> I'd replace the disk.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Oderus> hi. i am getting a lot of errors that my config files cannot be written to when I try to open programs
<Oderus> cannot write to /.config/donphinrc, drkonqrc, etc
<tomreyn> Oderus: what's the output of    ls -l /home/tweak/.config/trash.sorc    ?
<Oderus> ls: cannot access '/home/tweak/.config/trash.sorc': No such file or directory
<Oderus> Configuration file "/home/tweak/.config/dolphinrc" not writable. Although that file is actually there
<Oderus> -rw------- 1 tweak tweak 1927 Jul  4 11:14 /home/tweak/.config/dolphinrc
<tomreyn> Oderus: so if any other user than 'tweak' or 'root' would try to write to this file, it would surely fail.
<tomreyn> Oderus: but i assume the user which tried to write to it is 'tweak'?
<Oderus> it should be, that is what i am logged in as. it gives me the dolphin message when i execute dolphin
<tomreyn> see whether you have I/O errors on the bottom of the "dmesg" command output
<Oderus> there are
<Oderus> and it won't let me scroll back
<tomreyn> Oderus: here's how you can post (online) the full kernel log since last boot:    dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> (but it will be cut off if it's too long, too)
<Oderus> https://termbin.com/22l9
<Oderus> i can't actually open firefox either it says it is already running, but i checked in ksysguard and it is not. opera won't start either
<tomreyn> Oderus: your sda disk seems to be physically broken.
<Oderus> nuuuuuuu
<Oderus> so the hdd is cooked?
<tomreyn> Oderus: boot the system from some other storage with a kubuntu installer (for the same kubuntu release you have installed) on it, then test your WDC WD10EADS-65M2B1, 01.00A01 disk using !smart
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Oderus> hmmmmmmmm im not sure i can do it with the same release, running 19.04 but the only boot disk I have is 16.04
<tomreyn> if you have another usb stick or external disk you can overwrite then you can boot off the 16.04 boot disk and create a current one from there
<Oderus> ok
<Oderus> will fdisk from a live install be of any use
<tomreyn> not to examine this issue, no
<Oderus> ok
<tomreyn> you can try smart on the existng live disk
<tomreyn> if your hdd is old enough, it should be able to interpret it well
<Oderus> i am able to get the smart status from kde partition manager
<tomreyn> but you should always have a current live / installer boot disk handy, may also need it to reinstall later
<Oderus> oh wow i can't even access my external
<Oderus> nevermind, I can, just can't save the smart report to it
<tomreyn> your current Os is booted from a physically broken storage, it is not a good idea to keep working from this system
<Oderus> okay. i will boot from live and be back shortly
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hello fellow KDE fans!
<BluesKaj> hi Linuxophil
<legodude> hi folks, how do I disable KDE integration with chrome? it starts play paused youtube videos when I sleep my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I revently reinstalled Kubuntu 18.04 in UEFI mode. Since then dolphin keeps saying that a device is already mounted when I click on it. After clicking on it twice, everything works. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...on why that is and how I can fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
#kubuntu 2019-07-05
<kekchup> how can I install kubuntu on a second drive within windows 10
<kekchup> my usb drives have stuff on them so
<kekchup> I cant just make a bootable usb
<lordievader> Good morning
<Snorghma> hi kubuntu people, what do you all use to make bootable iso's?  I need to make a new usb bootable to put on a laptop using a usb stick.  What software do you all use for this?
<diogenes_> Snorghma, etcher.
<Snorghma> the ubuntu page suggests Startup Disk Creator but this is 1) gnome and 2) uses an iso 9660 fs which seems to be an issue for me
<Snorghma> ok cool thanks
<M_aD> Snorghma: if already on Linux then there's also the dd command...
<jimtendo> Hi all, was hoping someone may've bumped into this before: I use a Lenovo X1 Carbon and run Kubuntu 19.04. However, I've had long-standing issues with the Compositor if I try to use OpenGL (2.0 or 3.1) in that my desktop becomes very laggy to render anything. Using XRender (which, as I understand, disables many compositing effects and delegates the work to CPU) seems okay. Does anyone have any idea what the cause might be or if there is any fix?
<xtavras-M> Hi, I have some strange problem, I've used  nouveau drivers on my laptop, then I wanted to try nvidia, but didn't like it, so I#ve removed them and installed nouveau again, but now I just boot in command line instead. if I login and run "startx" it's working, already reinstalled xserver and kubuntu-desktop, nothing. Kubuntu 18.04.2
<xtavras-M> can you help with troubleshooting, I can't se anything bad in Xorg.log and sddm looks fine (see that is starte in journalctl logs)
<viewer|74> Buongiorno a tutti: sono nuovo della Community
<eh> have Problem with 19.10, plasma not starting
<jimtendo> Hi all, I was here a little while ago asking about why I got such bad performance when using OpenGL + Compositing on my Thinkpad. Turns out this was due to the xserver-xorg-video-intel package. There is something in newer Kernels called "modeset" which means this package is no longer necessary for Intel Hardware. The xserver-xorg-video-intel package itself is hardly maintained any more (and should not be used with post-2007 hardware), hence it
<jimtendo> basically cripples performance.
<eh> back now to 19.04 and no problem to boot
<lordievader> Were you actually using the intel xorg driver though? Having both installed the modesetting driver is still preferred.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jimtendo> lordievader: Yes, I was. It looks like the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver will still take precedence.
<jimtendo> ... if it is installed.
<jimtendo> Things are running very smoothly now.
<jimtendo> So good in fact, that I feel like throwing the Macbook I have to use for work in the bin.
<Oderus> Hi. Got a new hard drive, and want to put kubuntu back on my system as it was before. Are there any preperations I need to make? E2fsck or fsck before I use the kubuntu installer?
<Alabalistic> hi
<Oderus> Hello Alabalistic
<Alabalistic> You change the drives and you want the exact copy of is ?
<Alabalistic> or you want a new install and the same /home
<Oderus> While that would be ideal to transfer my stuff over, I am not sure it would be possible with my previous drive having bad sectors.
<Alabalistic> I did use a dd to make a copy of my old disk to my new ssd
<Alabalistic> Your bad sectors were detected with SMART
<Oderus> Yes and i ran e2fsck and fsck on each partition as well
<Alabalistic> if so this mean there is no data loss
<Alabalistic> is it a Laptop or a PC
<Oderus> Desktop
<Oderus> Old drive is 1tb, new is 2tb
<Alabalistic> I did open the box connect two drives via SATA run a live usb and did dd bs=4M if=/sda1 of=sdb
<Alabalistic> and the transfer speed was 100 MB / S, when you do it you still have your old drive as a backup
<Alabalistic> next step is to open gparted and expand your partition or make another as you wish
<Oderus> Hmmm i am going to pick the new drive up later from the post office, I wonder of it came with a connector
<Alabalistic> do you have a CD rom? use his SATA cabel
<Oderus> Ohhhhh good idea!!
<Alabalistic> before pluging your new drive do a lsblk and check your current state, just do not mix the old with the new doble check
<Oderus> What do you mean by do not mix the old with the new
<Alabalistic> if you swich your if - input file and of output file, then you gonna write zeros on your old HDD
<Alabalistic> do you know the Linux disks sda sdb sdc1
<Alabalistic> mmc
<Oderus> Ohhhh ok I understand what you mean.
<Oderus> Make sure I dont overwrite my old drive with the new one
<Alabalistic> yes
<Alabalistic> but the speed is great, otherwise with usb cable there is days of waiting, just plug them direct on the motherboard
<Alabalistic> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<Oderus> No I do not want to transfer that much data by usb. Sata is much faster. What does the bs=4M parameter mean
<Alabalistic> this is the command if your old hdd is SDA and the new is SDB, but there can be a mix if you put it in the second slot in the mainboard
<Oderus> I will make sure i know which is which before copying
<Alabalistic> this is the block size, some use 100 some 32 some others
<Oderus> Just running e2fsck on a 1tb drive took 20 hours
<Alabalistic> its not so clear depends of the size of the files, what I know 4M is kind of default
<Oderus> Ah ok
<Oderus> I already moved my non operating system data to an external drive so it would just be moving the os, boot, swap, and home partitions
<Alabalistic> Oderus, dd is my go to for bootable usb and all sort of things, read man dd in the terminal and use your auto completion tab
<Oderus> Ok will do
<Alabalistic> If I was you I will do a fresh install
<Alabalistic> on the new drive
<Oderus> Yes that is probably a better idea
<Oderus> Since i backed up my data. I have Kubuntu 19.04 on a bootable usb ready to go
<Oderus> Is it safer to make seperate partitions for home, root, and swap? That is what I have done in the past
<Oderus> And then another seperate partition for file storage
<Alabalistic> Yes I do the same
<Alabalistic> if your files are important it is better to keep it under your home dir
<Oderus> Ok ty
<Alabalistic> and if you have more then one disk in your computer do the swap 50 - 50
<Alabalistic> linux use the faster swap file
<Oderus> 50% on each drive?
<Alabalistic> yes
<Oderus> Interesting, okay
<eh> is a bug im kubuntu 19.10 ? After boot I have only a black screen with the cursor, No more actions are visable
<Oderus> Eh: very possible, its not even in beta yet
<eh> I have a nvidia card with nvidia-390. No I am back to 19.04 and all is function excellent
<Oderus> Have you tried booting 19.10 with the grub option -nomodeset
<Oderus> I heard it comes with nvidia support, but I dont know if that includes whay you have
<tomreyn> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> eh: ^
<tomreyn> generally, don't expect proprieary drivers to work on pre-alpha releases
<tuxine1> Hi
<perr-paranoic> Hi, I need help for this issue https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/drsvR2NXZD/ I can't open a old program with new java i suppose...
<IrcsomeBot> ap_chan was added by: ap_chan
<user|86131> Hello, guys!
<Alabalistic> hi
<eh> #ubuntu+1
<Snorghma> hi all, do you know if it is possible to change the panel bar so that the virtual desktops are in a 2x2 if I had 4 of them rather than a 1x4?
#kubuntu 2019-07-06
<hannah> Test
<hannah> Hello
<hannah> Anyone there?
<hannah> I'm currently enjoying a very nice distribution known as Hannah Montana Linux
<hannah> I can't install any packages, anyone got any tips?
<tomreyn> this is #kubuntu - maybe /join ##linux
<hannah> It says I have to register to join ##linux
<tomreyn> not a #kubuntu topic. if you have questions about using irc, pleaseask in #freenode.
<TheBiggestHannaM> Will do
<dgregory> asus laptop freezes on wakeup
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Could be many things graphics card drivers, network card or drivers. older kernel.... etc
<perr-paranoic> Hi I need help for a program that doesn't work maybe for trouble in java new and program old. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/drsvR2NXZD/
<Klinda> hello I Installed kubuntu in my laptop but the audio seems not working, what can I do ? thanks!
<diogenes_> Klinda, fresh install? what system you used before installing kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Klinda, Klinda: can you describe "seems not working" a bit more in detail?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> did you test both input and output?
<Klinda> in playback devices I have HDMI/DISPLAYPORT
<Klinda> probably is there the problem
<Klinda> I go to youtube and I hear no audio
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Klinds: Go to Audio Volume Settings Audio Volume and select the output you want there. Klick front left/right to test
<Klinda> I changed profile with analog stereo  and it's working
<Klinda> what is the best analog stereo? output,input or duplex?
<diogenes_> duplex
<Klinda> thanks for the help to all :)
<mart_> Blimey.... IRC
<mart_> I think I last logged on 20 years ago.... did I miss anything?
<IrcsomeBot> Chris was added by: Chris
<mart_> Hang on, one channel
<magic_ninja_work> guys I just tried to do a system update and I keep getting this error...
<magic_ninja_work> wait, nevermind, let me check space.
<magic_ninja_work> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<tomreyn> \o/
<magic_ninja_work> https://paste.debian.net/1090516/
<magic_ninja_work> Fresh install here. I can provide other info needed. The system is on LVM so I can resize stuff pretty easily.
<tomreyn> so what's your question? how to regain disk space? how to recover the system after regaining space?
<magic_ninja_work> What to do. I can't install packages at the moment. I'm not sure what is doing on.
<magic_ninja_work> Aparently something is too small.
<tomreyn> show the full command and output
<tomreyn> ...where the output included "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<tomreyn> chances are you were installing a newer kernel package
<tomreyn> 237M is not much for /boot
<magic_ninja_work> https://paste.debian.net/1090517/
<tomreyn> yes that's about /boot
<tomreyn> if you have multiple kernels installed, you can purge one you are not currently running
<magic_ninja_work> Can I just resize /boot ?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l linux* | grep ^i
<magic_ninja_work> This is a fresh install.
<tomreyn> without any updates installed?
<magic_ninja_work> Just installed updates
<tomreyn> so you may have multiple kernel images installed already
<tomreyn> your / and /home seem to be on LVM, but not /boot
<tomreyn> you could shrink sda1 and increase sda2
<tomreyn> ...from a live system
<magic_ninja_work> Can LVM be shifted to make room for a larger boot partition?
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> but i bet my other suggestion is better
<magic_ninja_work> I only have the one kernel installed
<magic_ninja_work> when I installed I set that partiton to be formated
<magic_ninja_work> https://termbin.com/fce3a
<magic_ninja_work> I still have the installer ISO, but it can't boot into a live system. This laptop doesn't like the noveau drivers and pretty much won't run them.
<tomreyn> so you could ensure that you have unallocated space in PV /dev/sda3, then pvmove all extents towards the end of this PV, then reboot into gparted live or the (k)ubuntu live /installer and use gparted (or maybe gdisk) to shrink the sda3 PV, then increase the sda2 partiton and file system, then chroot mount the system and update fstab and the initramfs with any modified UUIDs and then reboot into your system
<tomreyn> maybe if you run nourveau with nomodeset it'll work with vesa
<tomreyn> or just disallow loading nouveau
<tomreyn> blacklist=nouveau as a !kernelparm
<tomreyn> you can also reinstall, increasing the size for /boot - may be the easiest option
<magic_ninja_work> that will probably be best.
<magic_ninja_work> Will the partition manager in the installer allow me to resize an LVM partition?
<magic_ninja_work> I'm a bit new to LVM. Seems I would need to reduce the size of my /home by a few GB, then shrink the LVM, then allocate that space to the /boot partition.
<magic_ninja_work> I may also back up my kde configs and see what the default kubuntu setup looks like.
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: you'll be able to specify the size of logical volumes (and the file systems on them) while parittioning from scratch during a new installation
<tomreyn> that's when using manual partitioning
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, but I can't resize?
<tomreyn> i don't think you'll be able to reuse the existing LVs, or i would not recommend it.
<tomreyn> thats... as part of a new installation, you CAN edit things while using gparted on the live system
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, okay, given the few things I have on this home system I'll just copy over the few app configs I need and do a fresh repartition.
<magic_ninja_work> I'll just clean the disk. I think it would be faster than trying to get noveau to start up.
<magic_ninja_work> I hope the power management on this kernel works better than on debian.
<tomreyn> the kernel won't be that different compared to debian's, but you may have more proprietary blobs available which may improve behaviour. and newer kernel versions.
<magic_ninja_work> yea, i already had a few hardware issues disappear from 4.19 to 5.0
<magic_ninja_work> noveau didn't work on either.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm hoping this suspend problem gets fixed too. using like 4W while suspended.
<magic_ninja_work> kills battery and generates a nice bit of heat.
<magic_ninja_work> anywho, bbl
<magic_ninja> okay, so I ended up having to get into a live disk anyway.
<venicius> http://bit.ly/2RDN5Ey
<venicius> aprenda como onseguir 5mil mensais sem sair de casa
<magic_ninja_work> this time I left some padding in so that I could more easily shift stuff around.
<tomreyn> good idea. you can actually have /boot on lvm by now, just the installer doesn't support it.
<tomreyn> (for more flexibility)
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, it took a bit to figure out how to manually do the lvm, though. That being said, I'm setting at about 4.5 hours battery life now on my dedicated gpu. I was at 4 hours on my IGP. I don't think my dedicated GPU was being correctly disabled.
<magic_ninja_work> I mean 3.5-4W of power use while suspended is insane. And with the heat, I couldn't even leave it in my laptop.
<tomreyn> does its vender start with n and end with vidia?
<magic_ninja_work> the laptop or the mobile GPU ?
<tomreyn> the dedicated graphics chipset
<magic_ninja_work> yea.
<magic_ninja_work>  r b
<magic_ninja_work> *brb
<magic_ninja_work> can't find my theme, though
<magic_ninja_work> It was like rebel or something like that.
<magic_ninja_work> there we go. RevengeShip
<Snorghma> hi guys, I'm running into an issue where the login screen when locking from inactivity is using the default layout but my login screen from booting is using my selected layout.  I changed this setting in the System Settings under the Startup and Shutdown section but it doesn't apply to the lock screen.  The lock section seems to not have customization options.  Is there anyway to customize this?
<magic_ninja_work> So good news. Power usage down to like 5-7W
<magic_ninja_work> That is a 50% reduction in power use.
<magic_ninja_work> I need to find a good graphical text editor
#kubuntu 2019-07-07
<mparillo> magic_ninja_work: You mean even better than kate?
<mparillo> Not that I have a need, but some developers I respect like atom or even the editor in an IDE, like intellij
<magic_ninja_work> not a huge fan of kate
<magic_ninja_work> i just saw snap store has notepad++
<magic_ninja_work> I do happen to be a huge fan of notepad++
<magic_ninja_work> mparillo, I've heard atom, sublime are good. Heard lots of stuff about VSCode, and it has intellisense, which is great, but seems like a total pain to set up.
<magic_ninja_work> Then checking into hybrid graphics.
<magic_ninja_work> Not a fan of the whole having to log out thing.
<ugurata27> Hi I am using Kubuntu 18.04 and there is a blank space below the task bar. I want the task bar stick to the screen edge instead
<FelixErnst-M> @ugurata27 Maybe show a picture of it. My immediate idea is that you might have an empty panel that needs deleting below your default panel.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a new keyboard (DasKeyboard) and for some reason, the 3rd level of keys isn't printed with alt. I Have already activated the option in "Input Devices" to use "Alt" for the 3rd-level, but that didn't change anything. Any thoughts what else I could try?
<Mrokii> Got it working now.
<Klinda> hi I have kubuntu 18.04 in my laptop and I see that there is the 19.04 version
<Klinda> how can I upgrade it?
<Nookey> HOLA
<magic_ninja_work> Nookey, yo
<Nookey> how to find other channels ?)
<magic_ninja_work> what is your irc client?
<magic_ninja_work> generally you can either /list to get a list of channels or if looking for somethin specific you google it.
<magic_ninja_work> such as "kubuntu official irc channel" and it tells you the network.
<magic_ninja_work> It is common if you are connecting to multiple networks to use the /newserver irc.networkname.org or such to connect in a separate tab and keep it all open.
<Nookey> Konversation - my clients
<Nookey> Konversation - my client
<Nookey> list command worked for me
<Nookey> thanks!
<magic_ninja_work> good deal. I have never tried Konversation. I would also like to suggest hexchat.
<magic_ninja_work> Lots of good clients out there, though.
<Alabalistic> Konversetion is great
<Alabalistic> Hexchat comes with a bit more defaults like spellcheck and server lists, I find it a bit user friendlier
<Nookey> how to register nick?!
<Nookey> already registered!)
<magic_ninja_work> hexchat's network list is the bomb diggidy as well
<carbonzero> got an issue with system settings not opening in daily live of 19.10. Do I need to go ahead and file a bug report?
<carbonzero> just did a restart and now the system settings menu's open. Going to do what I need to do and then close it, and try to reopen it.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok. zsync doing
<Mrokii> Klinda: Did you try this? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-19-04
<Klinda> I did all Mrokii
<Klinda> thank you
<Klinda> this afternoon I got 19.04
<Mrokii> Klinda: Okay, Great. :)
<magic_ninja_work> So on kubuntu is there a hybrid suspend option? I was looking at having the system go into hibernation after being suspended for a while.
<magic_ninja_work> Looks like it is coming: https://phabricator.kde.org/D16425
<IrcsomeBot> <vr00mm> using bdemount, I am able to mount bitlocker USB flash drive in only read mode. It says loop back device is read only. Can I mount it in write mode ?
<Guest99731> hello
<Guest99731> Are people here>
<Guest99731> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<Guest99731> Hi all
#kubuntu 2020-06-29
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is that what i think it is?
<Gray> i have a question. does kubuntu use snap or apt? i've heard people dislike snap and im used to apt but i would assume it uses snap unless i use an older version?
<oerheks> (K)Ubuntu uses apt and snap.
<Gray> okay
<Gray> thank you
<expectoid> hello all! i recently got my reloadable credit card fruaded out for 80$. and im wondering if it might be that my computer is compromised can someone help me check. iv gone through the logs but im not to good at reading them. i didnt find anything to suspicous when i looked through bash history and authentication logs on first glance. but maybe someone could help me out and teach me acouple of things
<expectoid> i realize it could have even been a compromised merchant as well but i just wanna check my comp to be sure
<expectoid> i did have an open port on the computer it was a printer service but i disallowed it through ufw
<Dragnslcr> Highly unlikely to be a problem with your system
<Dragnslcr> It's possible that it was from a security issue in the web browser or on a web page
<expectoid> i thought so too.. and yes i also thought that as well
<expectoid> ill just install an ids to be safe and see if anything happens then
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> Saish10 was added by: Saish10
<IrcsomeBot> Mateus Witeck was added by: Mateus Witeck
<user|29192> Firewall?
<user|29192> Has Kubuntu Firewall?
<BluesKaj> user|29192, yes ufw/iptables
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why won'tmy bluetooth speaker connect to my sytem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Mateus Witeck> Is there any TTS for okular in portuguese?
<user|51585> I have a kubuntu 18.04 / 20.04, Intel Atom Quad Core, 4 Gb RAM.  The bios and os are up to date.  Does anyone know why restart / power off hang/freeze?
<tomreyn> not really, but seeing the logs might give it away
<diogenes_> user|51585, only with Kubuntu?
<user|51585> I think it only with Kubuntu. Windows and Ubuntu power off / restart ok.
<user|51585> The shutdown Kubuntu logo does not pulse and the keyboard does not seem responsive either.
<diogenes_> user|51585, try with a live Kubuntu USB Drive and see if it shuts down there correctly.
<th4ntis> When you go to shut down and see the logo, press F2, do you get anything on screen? Usually mine shows services stopping and etc before it hits shutdown
<user|51585> ok will try
<user|51585> I will try the F2 idea now
<user|51585> F2 did not work, it locks right as the kubuntu screen comes up
<user|51585> by the way, which logs would indicate what is happening?
<tomreyn> user|51585: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<AkonadiServerPro> Hi. Every time I close the system, the latest version of Kubuntu, I get an error message that "Akonadi Server unexpectedly closed". Everything related to Akonadi, mail, notes, etc. works well; it's just that. Is there any solution for the program to close correctly? Thanks.
<tomreyn> Running    akonadictl start    on a temrinal should provide some logs
<tomreyn> AkonadiServerPro: ^
<tomreyn> there may also be logs in ~/.local/share/akonadi
<AkonadiServerPro> In that folder I only find an Akonadi.error file, I don't see logs
<AkonadiServerPro> with "akonadictl start"... "Akonadi is already running". run ok dont problem with that, the problem is when I close the system
<Roey> hi
<Roey> can someone help me figure out why i can't get this bluetooth speaker connecting to my system?  I see in the Bluetooth applet in KDE Plasma, it says "No Adapters available" even though I see it in /var/log/syslog when I connect it (the bluetooth adapter; I'm trying to connect my bluetooth speaker to it)
<tomreyn> AkonadiServerPro: by "close the system", do you mean shutdown/power down, or do you mean suspend (to RAM)?
<AkonadiServerPro> close it normaly, shutdown
<tomreyn> hmm, unless you can find something in    journalctl -b    which helps identify the root cause, you could just file a bug, i guess
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> AkonadiServerPro: i guess the "Akonadi.error" file is the log i was referring to.
<tomreyn> did you look at it?
<AkonadiServerPro> if i use "akonadictl stop" command from konsole it returns the same error
<AkonadiServerPro> Akonaki.error on pastebin... https://pastebin.com/gyM7nAJG
<tomreyn> AkonadiServerPro: hmm this doesn't exactly hint on what's going wrong either. i suggest you file a bug.
<AkonadiServerPro> thanks
<Roey> hey anyone here nkow bluetooth on kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> All my bluetooth devices work without any special setup (PC to PC, pc to LG Headphones, Pixel 3 to PC).
<IrcsomeBot> Tkt même pas was added by: Tkt même pas
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> Sup ladies
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> You ever installed kubuntu on a macbook? A friend of mine want me to install linux on his since it's not supported anymore. Is it as simple as it is for other pc?
<tomreyn> not as easy, apple makes it difficult on purpose
<tomreyn> but there are many guides on the web.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^what Tom said^
<tomreyn> with some models it can work, with some it wont work at all, i think
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> @DarinMiller, Thank you for your answer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I installed Kubuntu on a Macbook air about 6 years ago using a random guide.  (Received MBA as anniversary gift from my company). The big difference was enabling the boot loader to manage the multi-boots (assuming dual boot).  I eventually removed the Linux partition and sold the it. The removal was also straight forward/painless using the linux live boot partitioning sw.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> At the time, wine did not work very well on Mac, but wine has made much progress since then.  So not sure what to expect these days.
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> @DarinMiller, Cool company, for my birthday mine got me a chocolate box
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> Thanks for your experience. I'm not planning to use dual boot so I'll see how his mac will react
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 25 year anniversary gift, but generous gesture regardless.
<IrcsomeBot> <Tkt même pas> @DarinMiller, Oh right, 25 years that's something big, indeed.  … Nowadays who can enter a company and hope to work there for the next 25 years... I'm glad for you
<fehnik> henlo frens
<fehnik> good riddance
#kubuntu 2020-06-30
 * Guest92009 waves hello
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller waves back
 * Guest92009 says goodbye
<IrcsomeBot> franzpammer was added by: franzpammer
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Soon forever was added by: Soon forever
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jukebohi> I wish the text cursor was wider visually when moving it Ctrl-arrow when it jumps a word at a time. I have a hard time following where the cursor at when jumping word by word at high speeds. A "fading trail"-effect would be really nice when the text-cursor is moving really fast. I mean that when the cursor speeds it gets wider because it leaves a trail and when it stops the tail shortens
<jukebohi> Should I bugzilla the KDE devels? I'm sure other people would also enjoy a more visual cursor when moving around with CLTR + arrow
<jukebohi> if the tail is a fade from blue-to-white (towards left) or black-to-white and then when you stop moving the trail slowly shortens till the normal text cursor is reached it would not get confused with painting which is just blue
<Thiago666> oi
<Thiago666> hi
<LoboMauX> Hello?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Ho
<IrcsomeBot> KGemmer was added by: KGemmer
<Guest751> https://golead.pl/p/KVI0/1uIQ/k6oo
<user|6254> I give an error message during the boot operation. Error message is IRQ 7 Disable. When I get this error message, I turn off the computer. does not recognize the hard disk during boot. what can I do.
<user|6254> Ryzen 7, 16 Gb Ram, Radeon Vega 10 Graphical card installed on comp.
<tomreyn> user|6254: provide a screen shot (take a photo with smartphone or digital camera and upload it to imgur.com or something)
<tomreyn> user|6254: also make sure the bios is fully updated
<genii> I've seen this previously with AMD systems, using irqpoll usually gets it booting but not a good permanent fix
<genii> Usually comes with a message in the boot about amd_gpio_irq_handler and: irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<tomreyn> i would think a bios upgrade would also fix it... hopefully
<tomreyn> (or rather *this could* actually fix it, not just work around it - which may, however, be desirable in the meantime, i agree there.)
<genii> I think maybe installing/updating amd64-microcode might also not be a bad idea
#kubuntu 2020-07-01
<R13ose> How do I install an Apache GUI client?
<user|65653> Is it possible to get help in this channel?
<IrcsomeBot> DarkHorse1997 was added by: DarkHorse1997
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Depends... I can help with some things...
<user|65653> I'm having an issue with booting Kubuntu while having two screens plugged in.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What video card?
<user|65653> It puts my secondary as primary, which isn't the worst. But the bad part is that the primary monitor gets split into three "desktops" with one as a black screen. And clicking on monitor 1 affects monitor 2, etc
<user|65653> It's some kind of nvidia, don't remember off the top of my head gimme a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Proprietary drivers?
<user|65653> This is a fresh install, I selected for proprietary drivers to be installed during set up but haven't gone tracking down a gpu driver yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try alt-space
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then type nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hopefully you will see nvidia settings
<user|65653> Closest I see is the ability to install "nvidia x server settings"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if unable to run nviida-settings, then the nvidia drivers did not install correctly
<user|65653> Hopefully it's as simple as installing some drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> me too, but I need to know the model of your nvidia card before recommending which driver to install. run lshw | grep display -A 3
<user|65653> NVIDIA Corporation TU106 [GeForce RTX 2060 Rev. A] (rev a1)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<user|65653> Thanks! Guess I did the wrong input earlier and it just gave a not found error earlier lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np
<user|65653> Currently installing, guess I'll try a reboot after and see if it fixes?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The built in Driver Manager should have automatically found that card.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, reboot is required.
<user|65653> Not sure why it didn't install it with the other stuff. Brb then
<user|65647> Seems to work now! I had to reapply the wallpaper to the secondary monitor but seems fine now. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good!
<user|65647> I'm guessing I need a similar process to get the built in speakers to work now lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hopefully its just a matter of setting the proper default.
<R13ose> How do I install an Apache GUI client?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never installed an apache gui client.  What package is requried?
<R13ose> I see how this is done, no worries.
<user|65647> Ah, you're right. The NVidia drivers are allowing sound to go through now without further fuss, that's a relief
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am assuming you followed a guide such as this: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-apache-gui/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, the write drives make a big difference.
<R13ose> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which step gave you problems?
<R13ose> Nothing yet.
<user|65647> Only other thing I want to ask is. I have a Wacom tablet (along with some others I assume have no/little support). I notice that it has built in support, and mostly works out of the box. It feels a bit strange, however. Like it's not completely accurate. Are there other drivers I can install?
<R13ose> Got it 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No Wacom experience here.... google a bit to see if you can find anything.  If you fix it, report back on the fix.
<user|65647> Okay, thanks! I'm not completely sure if it's the driver or the program, since there's several factors there
<user|65647> The cursor is a bit jittery in krita for example, but if I ignore it and draw, it seems mostly accurate. Just a bit "loose"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, understood
<user|65647> Thanks for your help on the other stuff though! I appreciate it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen quite a few article regarding krita and Wacom usage, but I have never seen anyone mention if tweaking was required to make it work
<user|65647> Ah, I guess it's the same thing as with the speakers. Graphics drivers got rid of the jitter.
<user|65647> Next time I'll make sure to test before asking lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Excellent, home run with bases loaded. :)
<user|65647> Is budgie the only DE with a utility panel (raven)? Is it possible to get something like that in KDE?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Unity panel? As in a panel on the left hand side of the screen?
<user|65647> Don't know a proper name for it but like the one on the right side here
<user|65647> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Df3GHbql_ow/WCMHIt7kDvI/AAAAAAAAYlU/yXUaaC_b-PEtyBLLiwnTwdaQrC2hFJJMACLcB/s1600/budgie-remix.png
<user|65647> You can put widgets, etc, without it overlapping your main panel
<user|65647> I tried to turn the regular panel into something like that but there's no options to resize the length
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Panels can be resized for similar layouts, but if you are unable to make regular panels work, check out latte dock.  It is highly configurable.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, you they can be resized in length
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<user|65647> I am using latte as a dock, but it didn't seem to be able to display widgets in the same way the standard panel did
<user|65647> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Go to customize layout, create a panel and move to desired location. Use the arrow at one end to shrink the panel, and the arrows at the other end to change the size.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> um, I stand corrected... the resize arrows have disappeared!!!! ???
<user|65647> I have just discovered some sort of arrow but it seems to be moving the panel up instead maybe
<user|65647> Or maybe my top panel is just hiding the top set
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like a bug... I have not tried to resize in 20.04.... still playing with test panel in disbelief....
<user|65647> Hahaha whoops.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK, I think I see what's happening.  If you have a non-default them, the resize arrows may not be visible.
<user|65647> Okay, I'll try resetting to the kubuntu theme
<user|65647> I didn't think mine was too crazy of a theme though, just a bit darker
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Put the panel in edit mode and in the end space between the height button and the panel, click drag the mouse to resize.
<user|65647> I have two arrows at one end of the panel if you mean those. One button brings the bottom up, but the other arrow has no effect on shortening the top side
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When hovering over the empty space, watch for the cursor to change to a resize arrow.  the right hand side of the panel will change the size, left hand side will change the centering. Similar for top and bottom resize (bottom resizes, top shifts the panel)
<user|65647> Ah okay I got it! I moved it back to a bottom panel so I could see them better. My top panel is suddenly refusing to autohide lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> strange.  maybe kill it and start with a fresh one?
<user|65647> Yeah I think I need to maybe do a reset. I started a fresh bottom panel so it had default centering, and it's refusing to resize
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When I switch my Plasma style back to Breeze dark, I could see my three arrow.  The end of the panel that has 2 arrows controls the size and the anchor position for maximum movement.  The single arrow end will move the panel until the anchor hits the edge of the screen.
<user|93322> Yup, the buttons were visible and working now. Now I can work on customizing the panel and putting the theme back. Thanks lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np.
<IrcsomeBot> Wijayasrikusuma was added by: Wijayasrikusuma
<IrcsomeBot> <Wijayasrikusuma> Thankyou
<user|80938> I noticed that after the reset that the built in speakers stopped working lmao. Gonna track down some drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Update the default sound output?
<user|80938> At first neither were working, so I did a reset. And switching between them has headphones work but not speakers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Laptop?
<user|80938> Not a laptop, I just don't have real speakers, only a monitor with built in ones lol
<user|80938> ASUS VN248 is the model
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> HDMI to the monitor?
<user|80938> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<user|80938> Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Can you see your HDMI out option in the list of sound device when clicking on the speaker on the taskbar?
<user|80938> Yes it lists hdmi/display port which worked previously, then the headphones under it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> by chance do you have pavucontrol-qt/focal installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install pavucontrol-qt/focal
<user|80938> Seems like I did yeah
<user|80938> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<user|80938> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<user|80938> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<user|80938> Says 0 upgraded/installed
<user|80938> Oops fml
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1063x1102) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MwwQRA77/file_33192.jpg Ensure to review the Audio options either in the PA control app or in the audio advanced settings tab:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You should see PulseAudio Volume Control in your Multimedia menu....
<user|80938> In that menu I see hdmi as the first option
<user|80938> And in Pulse the hdmi is also an option
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On some themes, it's difficult to distinguish when some of the sound options are muted to ensure to play with the mute buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And ensure you are playing with audio playing when testing...
<user|80938> It's not muted, and I can see the bar bouncing in pulse when testing
<user|80938> Monitor audio is also set to 100%
<user|80938> It's also at a decent volume in the os
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, apps can be muted on the taskbar.  On the task bar, Right click on the app that should be playing sound and ensure its not muted.
<user|80938> It's not muted either. I'm tempted to try switching the hdmi cable
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But it was working I would be surprised it was the cable.... but worth a try...
<user|80938> Not sure what else it'd be? Works immediately on install of gpu driver. Then at some point stopped, possibly during a reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very strange indeed. NVidia, AMD or Intel?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You may want to good for sound issues on linux related to your specific card.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyway, I am not sure what else to try at the moment. So I am heading to bed.
<user|80938> Thanks anyway! It's NVidia
<user|80938> Good night
<Magnus> Hey everyone! Had someone a problem with kubuntu after sleep mode on laptop? When I open my laptop I need to restart FireFox and my LatteDock, because they are crashed.
<user|94611> hi
<Paul51> Hello! How does one change the password for the full disk encryption? Google search keeps telling me to do that in disks, but I can't find an option in KDE Partition Manager to do that. Does Kubuntu not support that out of the box?
<ceibal_> hola
<IrcsomeBot> <HD> Hi. When is cpu is above 50%, system becomes choppy and starts lagging. How can i fix that?
<IrcsomeBot> <HD> Can i reserve some memory and cpu usage only for system?
<oerheks> 50% does not make sense..
<IrcsomeBot> mamantoha was added by: mamantoha
<IrcsomeBot> <HD> @oerheks, Exactly. I changed the fps and refresh rates in compositor. But still, kde is so laggy
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<americo> OK
<duirbyoak> REGISTER r2d2c3pon duirbyoak@gmail.com
<BluesKaj> duirbyoak, no spamming please!
<BluesKaj> duirbyoak,  if yoy're trying to register, do so in the server page
<nate48423> the american government and denaro are getting my human brain they are able to have me not able to comprehend and change my taste of drinks and food at times( example mt dew tasting like water). can you please tell your world leaders to help me I am  nathan biernatt if you have questions you can message me
<IrcsomeBot> Julian Diana was added by: Julian Diana
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> HD try disabling blur in desktop effects.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Some older hw struggles with this option enabled.
<nxfifteen> duirbyoak easy mistake to, shame it's also an embarrassingly public one too
<IrcsomeBot> wvbosch was added by: wvbosch
<IrcsomeBot> <Soon forever> i saw already
<koftes> Hi. I was using "KDE Partition Manager" to create a new partition on a USB HDD, I tried to cancel and it froze ("Application partitionmanager is not responding"). Is it safe to kill the process? Btw, I don't mean the partition (HDD will be formatted again anyway); I'm worried about damaging the drive, bad sectors etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If PM is already frozen then killing is the only option.
<koftes> OK, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> cstemmle was added by: cstemmle
<IrcsomeBot> <cstemmle> Hi. I have a new yubikey, and when I connect it to my PC, the keyboard stops working and the processes Xorg and kglobalaccel5 get high CPU usage. After about 1-2 min everything is back to normal. Any ideas what is going on there? I am on Kubuntu 20.04. The yubikey works fine on another PC.
<IrcsomeBot> <AbhiJaiswal> Hi, I know I am too late … But anyone tell me , how to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> do-release-upgrade
<programmerx> I'm gonna be on the spot when someone who has multiple monitors comes in asking how to fix the way kubuntu handles their touch screen input.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> touchscreen works fine here on 20.04...
<takezo> hi
<programmerx> Greetings
<takezo> Is there anyway to setup a ppa to get the last updates from kde?
<takezo> such kde neon ppa?
<programmerx> That should be setup automatically
<programmerx> out of the box
<takezo> thank you
<programmerx> yw
<programmerx> If I didn't know better I'd say that kUbuntu 20.04 was taylor made specifically for me.
<programmerx> If I made my own OS, it'd be exactly like this.
<programmerx> IrcsomeBot: I had an issue with it that I ended up finding a solution for, which led me to the realization that I can do something I couldn't do on Windows, which is reroute my touch input to my other monitor, which is kinda neat.
<programmerx> The issue I had was that it would span my touch input across both screens, which scaled incorrectly. Easy thing to fix fortunately.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Mind sharing how you rerouted the touch input?
<user|75388> So I was having trouble with sound not working through monitor after a reboot. And I realized that settings is switching default setting from HDMI 2 to HDMI 1.
<user|75388> Is there a way to stop it from switching every time? To make HDMI2 the default?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<user|75388> Yes, I'm the same person from last night lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As per this link:  …    https://forum.manjaro.org/t/default-audio-output-not-remembered-by-kde/37871/7   … comment out this line (using # at the beginning) …      load-module module-card-restore … in this file: …      /etc/pulse/default.pa
<kamikoto> всем привет
<kamikoto> есть кто живой?
<user|75388> Sorry, some irl stuff got int he way. I'm still a bit of a terminal noob, how do I direct that command to that file?
<user|75388> Do I have to open the file first then do the command?
<user|75388> bash: cd: /etc/pulse/default.pa: Not a directory
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that is correct, it's file
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cd /etc/pulse
<user|75388> Do I just paste # load-module module-card-restore after?
<tespi> you'll need to find the "load-module module-card-restore" line within that file and prefix it with a '#' so that it becomes "#load-module"...
<tespi> you can do that with a terminal text editor, e.g. nano
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or kate even :)
<tespi> last time I checked, kate didn't allow itself be run as root
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kate will prompt for elevated permissions during save.   Works really slick.
<tespi> okay, I'll need to check that out o_O
<tespi> okay yeah that *is* slick
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<user|75388> Okay I fixed it in Kate I'll see if it's fixed in reboot
<user|97183> It still defaults to HDMI 1, not the one actually plugged into
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> dang.  Anyone else have any ideas why default sound is not preserved on reboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure if this is KDE or Ubuntu issue.  You could try the kde-neon channel or the ubuntu channel to see if anyone has other ideas.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> The default device changes when plugging in a new device. It's always the last device added.... Not what I want
<user|32074> Honestly I'm almost tempted to take the lazy way out and move the HDMI to HDMI 1 just so I don't need to fix this lol
<user|32074> But I'd rather fix it if possible
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lol, if/when you find a fix please ensure to let us know. But I think lazy solution if funny and it would probably work....
<yurikoles-M1> .
<user|32074> Maybe I messed stuff up trying to mess with audio stuff before I realized it was a simple set to wrong port issue but I don't think I would've done anything too damaging lol
<user|32074> So I did the command to output audio devices
<user|32074> alsa_output.pci-0000_01_00.1.hdmi-stereo-extra1.monitor module-alsa-card.c      s16le 2ch 48000Hz SUSPENDED
<user|32074> If I set that as default, would it fix the issue?
<user|32074> Idk I don't necessarily want speakers as default because I do have headphones, just want it to remember settings.
<user|89782> Okay I think I got it fixed
<user|89782> #load-module module-switch-on-port-available
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That worked for you?
<user|89782> That was the thing I had to fix lol. makes sense in hind sight. It saw port 1 and switched to it
<user|89782> Yup now I don't need to manually change HDMI to port 2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But I thought you said that did not work?
<user|89782> The one you posted earlier involved a card
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh!
<user|89782> load-module module-card-restore iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice!
<user|89782> I think it still has a habit to set the headset as default but that's not nearly as annoying so I'm fine with it lol
<user|89782> I'm just used to windows remembering last used settings basically
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I plug and unplug a wireless head in all day long and sound seamless switched between my USB audio out and the headset.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Occasionally when awakening from sleep, I have to toggle the power on my USB attached speakers, but that has only been necessary twice in the last 4 months (using my desktop daily).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, I have heard of HDMI issues where people had to black list the HDMI port that they wanted to block which "fixed" the issue.  But that seems a little extreme, but its really just a single line in a file.
<user|7346> Whoo yeah I think I got it set up how I like it
<user|7346> #load-module module-switch-on-connect makes it from autoselecting my permanently plugged in headphones to just remembering last set default device
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good to know. :)
#kubuntu 2020-07-02
<user|7346> Looking further into it, it looks like this specific bug is reported already. So I just added my +1 to it and hopefully it gets fixed so I don't need to completely disable it lol
<user|7346> It's not a complete fix as it disables the ability to automatically switch to new audio device when plugged in. Though as my headphones are permanently plugged in, it doesn't affect me too bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <Wijayasrikusuma> How much ram idle for kubuntu 18.04.4
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> between 450 and 800MB is typical.
<way2sexy> hey guys sup
<IrcsomeBot> OliverFloeck was added by: OliverFloeck
<user|24680> Hello
<user|24680> Have any scrip for power off USB hdd?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> 嚯嚯嚯 嚯 was added by: 嚯嚯嚯 嚯
<IrcsomeBot> <wvbosch> Decided to run 20.10 in my main system. Really like it, solid so far and looking great. Well done team Kubuntu 👍🏻
<franzo> Hello! I have a problem with my trust mouse. It suddenly stops and freezes and I have to move it to unlock it
<franzo> Like I am not able to use it for 2-3 seconds. After that it "wakes up" and works
<franzo> I tried it on another Kubuntu 20.04 machine and I had the same problem but restarting and doin a windows partition passing by, seems to have solved the problem
<franzo> the problem was not there when I restarted on windows. Any thought? This is a wireless mous
<franzo> mouse*
<franzo> Found nothing on internet
<Roey> hello
<Roey> I'm trying to VNC into another kubuntu server running tightvnc
<Roey> it's not working
<Roey> cna you help me?
<Roey> thanx
<Roey> :)
<tomreyn> Roey: explain how it's "not working". run the vnc client from a terminal, see if you can get it to log more if needed, so that you'll get an error message.
<tomreyn> this is a generic approach you can use to try and analyze why some GUI application is "not working".
<IrcsomeBot> Joseba Rodriguez was added by: Joseba Rodriguez
<Roey> tomreyn: sure.  So I have tightvncserver installed on my laptop.  I launch KRDC from my desktop. I try to log in with VNC to my laptop.  I set it to [x] connect via SSH, set the SSH port to the one my laptop is listening on, select [x] tunnel via loopback address.  I click "OK".  I enter the password, and then get an error, "VNC server closed connection".
<Roey> tomreyn: I suppose I'll try from a temrinal
<Roey> terminal *
<DogB> hello.. can someone tell me what's the help channel ?
<krytarik> DogB: This is it.
<DogB> krytarik you know about kiwiirc ?
<krytarik> Slightly, yes.
<DogB> i'm trying to install kiwiirc on my websyte.. upload the folder and edit the config.conf but don't connect to the network
<DogB> says: unknow error
<krytarik> Ah no, I only know the user-facing part.  I'd suggest #kiwiirc for this then.
<DogB> ohh thanks !!
<krytarik> Sure.
#kubuntu 2020-07-03
<IrcsomeBot> <wvbosch> Will ZFS be available in 20.10?
<th4ntis> If i were looking for Desktop Themes and 'Look and Feel' themes - Which of these pages would I go to on here? https://store.kde.org/ - Sorry im not use to "ricing" my system.  I;ve been running default Breeze Dark for a while now.
<th4ntis> I assume plasma themes.
<th4ntis> Also - Where would I go to make the window title bar smaller? I can make the font smaller but I can't seem to figure out how to make the title bar smaller :X
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> change the button size in System Settings -> Application Style -> Windows decorations.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Find your current decoration and click on the pencil in the lower right corner.
<th4ntis> Yeah I found that, but the overall window title bar doesn't get any smaller from what I can tell
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, the window title font can influence the size. If you have an older Nvidia Card with NVidia drivers, you may need to force Font DPI to 96 (or whatever size looks appropriate).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Note, you may need to restart plasmashell (plasmashell —replace &) to see see full effects of the DPI change.
<th4ntis> I have a 2070 with the Nvidia-440(I think?) for driver
<th4ntis> Ill try restarting the shell.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Force Font DPI should help manage the title bar size.  What resolution and screen size?
<th4ntis> 1920x1080
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 24" inch?
<th4ntis> 27" screen but the laptop when not on a monitor is 17"
<th4ntis> I "dock" it with a USB-C cable when im home.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Both screens 1920x1080?
<th4ntis> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Until Wayland runs on NVidia to manage zoom per screen, you will need to pick a comfortable usable balance that works for both the laptop and external monitor.  Try forcing 96 dpi and restart any open window (and restart plasmashell.  If everything is too small increase the DPI.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You can also play with the global scale in the Display and Monitor, but again, I  personally prefer scaling the fonts when not using wayland (scaling works fairly well under wayland).
<th4ntis> I don't know if it's the font or not. I can change the font and that works fine. It's just the top of the window that shows the application name that doesn't change size.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try dropping the Window Tilte Font one or two points and see if that helps.
<th4ntis> Yeah I did. It doesn't sadly. I upped it, applied it, I notced the font size changes, dropped it back down, applied it, font size change, but window title bar didn't.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are button sizes set to Tiny?
<th4ntis> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To ensure all settings are fully applied,, Force font DPI  to 96 and re-login.
<th4ntis> Olrighty - brb
<th4ntis> Nope - Didn't help.
<th4ntis> Does my theme have any affect on that by chance?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, yes!
<th4ntis> is there a way I can edit that then? :X
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try everything with breeze themes 1st as they are the best support.  Next ensure a breeze theme is selected (for the same reason)  Once you are confident your system is responding correctly to changes, then try other themes, styles and dectorations.
<th4ntis> Yeah. I had it setup using BreezeDark befor, switched to a different plasma theme to try "ricing" this a bit. and that's when it changes
<th4ntis> changed*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Some themes are not properly configured and don't always react to changes.  Some are older and not properly ported to plasma 5.
<th4ntis> Ah ok - so I should try and look at Plasma 5 themes?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That will be the safest bet.  I don't know how to edit themes but you could try fixing themes to match a working plasma theme.  when plasma releases are announced, theming always seems to have several changes to address bugs/issues and new features so I am not surprise non plasma/breeze themes accumulate issues.
<th4ntis> Gotcha. I'll give that a try. Thanks for the help.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> Great, pip version?
<Metamorphosis> is there a newbie-friendly way to run an android app on ubuntu?
<franzo> My usb wireless mouse just stops working for some seconds on Kubuntu 20.04. I suspect that's due to usb autosuspend mode. Any help?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<franzo> I tried to do echo -1 >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<franzo> let's see if I can fix that.. it was set at 2 seconds
<franzo> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi franzo
<IrcsomeBot> NikkoVN was added by: NikkoVN
<IrcsomeBot> <bukanspot> #help … ┌─[✗]─[spot@spot-K42Jc]─[/tmp] … └──╼ $wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb … --2020-07-03 21:57:39--  http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb … Resolving ftp.us.debian.org (ftp.us.debian.org)... 64.50.236.52, 208.80.154.15, 64.50.233.100, ... … Connecting to ftp.us.debian.org (ftp.us.debi
<IrcsomeBot> connected. … HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK … Length: 172710 (169K) [application/x-troff-man] … Saving to: ‘libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb’ … libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8 100%[==================================>] 168.66K  23.5KB/s    in 7.2s     … 2020-07-03 21:57:47 (23.5 KB/s) - ‘libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb’ saved [172710/172710] … ┌─[spot@spot-K42Jc]─[/tmp] … └──╼ $sudo dpkg -i l
<IrcsomeBot> … [sudo] password for spot:  … (Reading database ... 280768 files and directories currently installed.) … Preparing to unpack libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb ... … Unpacking libpng12-0:amd64 (1.2.50-2+deb8u3) ... … dpkg: error processing archive libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb (--install): …  unable to install new version of '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0': No such file or directory … Errors were encountered wh
<IrcsomeBot> processing: …  libpng12-0_1.2.50-2+deb8u3_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <bukanspot> What wrong?
<FelixErnst-M> <Metamorphosis "is there a newbie-friendly way t"> Last time I checked setting up an emulator to do that wasn't particularly newbie-friendly but there should be guides that work.
<oerheks> bukanspot unreadable, use a pastebin>  paste.ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot> vdanu was added by: vdanu
<denis_> Добрый вечер
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @bukanspot, you have debian repos enabled. that is going to make things crash and burn
<ChatNodes> test
<IrcsomeBot> orkhanazarli was added by: orkhanazarli
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> i want to turn on notification sound is it possible?
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/V97SKgpk/file_33308.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> heyyy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> how did you get that id?
#kubuntu 2020-07-04
<ChatNodes> test
<ChatNodes> test
<neo_> join #serpentOS
<Metamorphosis> Hello. I don't know what button a children pressed on my laptop, but suddenly dolphin and my home folder won't open and show this error : https://img.susepaste.org/images/835885a3.png
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @Sam Eaton - Isegoria, what
<tomreyn> Metamorphosis: are you sure you're running Kubuntu?
<Metamorphosis> tomreyn Yeah, Kubuntu 20.04
<pragomer> hi. I got this issue with network share's name length in dolphin: https://discourse.destinationlinux.network/t/a-way-to-shorten-network-shares-names-in-linux-filemanagers/2232   Do you have any idea how to solve this?
<tomreyn> Metamorphosis: okay, so something tried to open a file Home.desktop on your Desktop, which no longer exists. maybe they hit the delete key and deleted the file
<Metamorphosis> tomreyn I was able to make a new shortcut and rename it home.
<Metamorphosis> Why did you think that I'm running another OS? because I'm using SUSE's paste service?
<tomreyn> Metamorphosis: i'm not sure where kde looks for files to sstart upon graphical login, but you'd probably need to look into where those ar econfigured and remove the one which tries to open Home.desktop on your Desktop
<tomreyn> Metamorphosis: yes, suse's paste service as well as the software you have installed, and the looks of your desktop. but i'm pretty kde agnostic, sorry for jumping to conclusions.
<tomreyn> it's also generally useful to point out which kubuntu release you're using when you ask a question here
<Metamorphosis> tomreyn I find the panel on right to be the best for ergonomics and better for work on wide-screen panels. I use mostly office software, contrary to the majority of linux users whom are either programmers or involved in IT.
<tomreyn> Metamorphosis: i'm fine with whatever works well for you :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello folks
<gungomanj> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Md Bodruzzaman Sifat was added by: Md Bodruzzaman Sifat
<IrcsomeBot> <Md Bodruzzaman Sifat> I have installed kubuntu 20.04. Just now. What should I do to be a sudoien/root user/administrative user? Last time when I used kubuntu in my friend's pc then I saw that not being a sudoien or not knowing the root password makes many problems in installing any app. How to set my root password and How to be a sudoien?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ubuntu does not utilize a specific root account.  Users are given admin rights that can elevate privileges for administrative task.  The user specified during install has admin rights by default.
<ralph> Q: In application startmenu how to get applications to appear in Computer/Applications?
<tomte> \j #latex
<IrcsomeBot> <Md Bodruzzaman Sifat> @DarinMiller, Oh. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @orkhanazarli, .
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 381x271) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bEmV1ddh/file_33335.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What did need?
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> Fwd from orkhanazarli: hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> Fwd from orkhanazarli: i want to turn on notification sound is it possible?
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iOy31uMf/file_33308.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Click on the Application Button at the bottom. Unless the application is auto configure to use sound to notify, you will need to setup sound events for each app/event combination.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which notifications events do you want associated with sound?
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @DarinMiller, notifications from brave
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like those sound events must set in the browser per website... Settings -> Sound
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> no such settings either on browser or settings
<IrcsomeBot> MBMachine was added by: MBMachine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ctrl-f for sound in the settings menu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 343x91) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OnbQi0Ou/file_33336.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That might work, but don't know for sure...
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @DarinMiller, that's for sound playing permission
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> mint is able to play sound for all notifications
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like KDE does not have that ability at the moment.  I recommend filing a bug on bugs.kde.org.
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> why the site looks like it's from 90s lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lol, yes it does look rather dated. :)
<IrcsomeBot> imgrekov was added by: imgrekov
<Guest_35> Hello, I'm trying to complie a custom kernel build libudev-dev won't install without libudev1 version 245.4-4ubuntu3 and the system is already using 245.4-4ubuntu3.1
<Guest_35> a downgrade for libudev1 basically uninstalls everything - any pointers?
<IrcsomeBot> Peter Baumann was added by: Peter Baumann
<paolopr> hello
<Lain_> e
#kubuntu 2020-07-05
<fivecats> I need Mac drivers for the Broadcom BCM4322 wireless lan controller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> By chance have you seen some of the sites for installing said drivers, i.e. https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<fivecats> sifitng through all of that info now.  Thanks!
<fivecats> Perfect!  Thank you for pointing me to exactly the right place!
<valorie> @DarinMiller is a bit of a genius....
<gregor3000> hello, how do i calculate disk space occupied by hidden folder ./steam
<gregor3000> and subfolders
<krytarik> "du -sh <directory>"
<gregor3000> oh cool thanks.
<krytarik> Sure.
<gregor3000> but in dolphin it is only showing current directory
<Dragnslcr> If you right-click the directory in Dolphin and go to Properties, it should show you the total size
<gregor3000> maybe it hasn't calculated yet as it is showing 4 kB for each of the hidden ones.
<gregor3000> i have an old PC
<gregor3000> what age do we live in. when people have to calculate the storage to see if stuff it will fit on internal laptop disc.... -)
<Dragnslcr> If so, the Properties window should say Calculating
<IrcsomeBot> tommev was added by: tommev
<MavropaliasG> Hi
<MavropaliasG> I have the latest Kubuntu installation (fully updated). The problem I have is that even though kdialog is installed, chromium uses a GTK window when asking me when to save downloads
<MavropaliasG> so I can't change the folder/file view and previews
<MavropaliasG> how can I force chromium to use kdialog when asking where to download files?
<IrcsomeBot> setzor was added by: setzor
<tomreyn> MavropaliasG2: i don't know the immediate answer to your question, but note that chromium is a snap in latest ubuntu releases, which could be related.
<MavropaliasG> tomreyn: how to install the base package from the repository?
<MavropaliasG> sudo apt install chromium will install the snap again?
<IrcsomeBot> Frank was added by: Frank
<tomreyn> MavropaliasG: on 20.04 LTS, it will, yes.
<tomreyn> maybe there's a PPA which still provides the software packaged in .deb's
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> MavropaliasG: maybe this is a good choice: https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium https://software.opensuse.org/download/package?package=ungoogled-chromium&project=home:ungoogled_chromium
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Alabalistic> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Alabalistic: are you on #libregamenight also?
<Alabalistic> no
<Alabalistic> IrcsomeBot,
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Strange I saw you in the user list
<Alabalistic> I'm in Mint chanels kubuntu xubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Okok maybe you joined once and quit after
<user|22393> hello, i want to open .msg file with thunderbird. i tried but it is not opening. what should ı do?
<user|22393> who is communicating with me?
<BluesKaj> think you have to use outlook to open it
<user|22393> how can ı install outlook for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> think outlook is mainly a webpage, used to work on linux if you have an acct
<BluesKaj> user|22393, https://freeelectron.ro/opening-msg-outlook-files-in-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: thunderbird would also save single e-mails as .msg
<tomreyn> oops, actually, not, that's .eml
<tomreyn> but maybe we should try to understand which file format the file really is?
<tomreyn> user|22393: can you run    file /path/to/stored/email.msg    and tell us what it reports?
<tomreyn> user|22393: maybe also discuss how this file was created in the first place, or how you got this file.
<tomreyn> for an .eml file i exported from thunderbird, "file" reports: SMTP mail, ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<tomreyn> and     file -i    reports:  message/rfc822; charset=us-ascii
<user|22393> now i installed prospect mail app. i will try
<pragomer> hi. I need help. Deleted kubuntu 20.04' s default panel while trying latte dock. After removing latte I added the "kubuntu default panel" but the super key for menu is not working anymore. I cannot get it to work again for opening the menu.
<Dragnslcr> pragomer- open System Settings and go to Shortcuts -> Global Shortcuts -> Plasma
<Dragnslcr> There's a shortcut for Activate Application Menu Widget. If you set it to Alt-F1, the meta key alone will open the menu.
<pragomer> perfect. that worked. thank you very very much :-)
